#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-22
<xinqishi143> 请问有没有谁能告诉我要怎么注册自己的频道啊？谢谢了。。。
<tenzu> xinqishi143: /msg chanserv register #channel-name-and-password
<xinqishi143> tenzu：其实我那么做了。可是没用。。。
<tenzu> xinqishi143: 要事先已经在频道里，而且你的nickname也得是注册过的才可以
<xinqishi143> tenzu：我进了频道，也注册过昵称。事实上我觉得我的频道也注册了。可每次进去都没有@。要怎么弄呢？
<tenzu> xinqishi143: 不能吧，即使没注册也是op啊
<tenzu> xinqishi143: #temp 我新建的
<xinqishi143> tenzu：services. 委任 ChanServ 为聊天室管理员
<xinqishi143> 我名字前就是没有@。。
<Warm_HUG> hi
<Warm_HUG> 专业码农很辛苦吧?
 * Sean^King Morning
<iGirl> 星期一大家都很忙啊~
<flh> iGirl: 你好，不忙啊
<iGirl> flh: 我...还好拉~偷懒成精了,已经,哈哈
<flh> irssic 输入过的聊天文字，用上下键可以翻，但重启后irssi后，就没了，
<iGirl> flh: irssi可以保存log的啊
<flh> iGirl: 我想，像.bash_history那样，能不能？
<iGirl> flh: 这个不清楚的,看看有没有什么脚本有这个功能了
<flh> iGirl: 找找，有没有这样的命令
<iGirl> flh: 你找找看我,我没有这个需要,xchat是可以
<flh> iGirl: .xchat可以记录自己输入的文字，并重启后也可翻阅？
<iGirl> flh: 可以,你在线的聊天记录都有的
<iGirl> 不在线的就查log啦
<flh> iGirl: 是
<Warm_HUG> 频道有Log那么私聊记录呢
<flh> maivel: 你？
<flh> Warm_HUG 在不在，名字不能补齐，你的
<flh> Warm_HUG: 看错了，
<flh> 这个怎么用？ beepaway.pl
<hceasy> 吼吼 我的手机又刷回来了
<hceasy> 也就是刷好了
<hceasy> 没人么?
<hceasy> 都没睡醒呢?
<hceasy> pocoyo
<hceasy> 水牛
<hceasy> 出来
<hceasy> 都出来
<iOpera> These mail may come to you as a surprise since you do not know me I got your email and details online from the site you visited and really wish to work with you due to your personality and goodwill.
<hceasy> 谁看到了不吭声,我咒他这辈子买方便面都没调料包
<hceasy> 说话啊
<hceasy> 大家好
<hceasy> 新来的
<YiMing> 大家使用virca或者jmirc上irc的，有没有出现过报错：不能打开连接的情况？
<hceasy> 菜鸟
<hceasy> 菜菜
<hceasy> 你好
<hceasy> 都出来啊
<hceasy> 逼我动绝招不是
<hceasy> ylmf
<hceasy> 雨林木枫
<YiMing> 唉。。。就咱两在这吆喝。。。
<flh> 请教：我爱背单词的启动命令？
<hceasy> <YiMing> 悲哀
<YiMing> 呵呵。。。
<KuSe_Hu> vim怎么生成.exe？？请教！
<flh> 请教：我爱背单词的启动命令？————————————————————————————
<hceasy> 昨天把手机刷死了
<hceasy> <YiMing> 今天又刷回来了
<KuSe_Hu> vim怎么生成.exe？？请教！
<hceasy> 要exe干什么?
<KuSe_Hu> 总得要学习嘛。。
<hceasy> 哦
<hceasy> 这早上人真少,去论坛闹去
<YiMing_> 出去玩儿去喽。。。
<hceasy> <YiMing_> 等等
<YiMing_> 怎地
<hceasy> 你用过智能手机么
<hceasy> 微软的
<YiMing_> 没有用过。。。俺一直用各种最便宜的机子。。。555
<tenzu> WM6.5路过
<hceasy> 现在我遇到了个头疼的问题
<hceasy> <tenzu> 我也是
<hceasy> 6.5 和6.1 好比xp和win7
<tenzu> 只用过6.5
<hceasy> 6,5 界面华丽
<hceasy> 6.1速度块 界面简单
<hceasy> 我的机器是6.1的配置
<tenzu> 没觉得有多华丽，我刷的澄海神马的rom
<hceasy> 但现在刷到时5了
<hceasy> 我刷的什么星空的
<hceasy> 有一点卡
<hceasy> 基本还算流畅
<tenzu> 反正要换手机了，不在乎这个
<hceasy> 现在郁闷的是
<hceasy> 要用哪个版本呢?
<pocoyo> tenzu: hceasy 这两天一直手贱在弄compiz MD
<pocoyo> 找了N多帖子 原来我的可以开启compiz 谢特.
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你真是吃多了
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 没实用性
<hceasy> pocoyo: 蛋疼
<pocoyo> tenzu: hceasy 你俩没艺术细胞
<tenzu> pocoyo: 以前装ubuntu还觉得开了特效挺NB，现在坚决不碰那东西
<tenzu> pocoyo: 宁愿多花些时间找个顺眼的gtk主题
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 你没经济头脑
<pocoyo> tenzu:  我只想稍微加一点 太质朴了
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 我技术要到家 想换纯命令
<hceasy> 那才牛
<hceasy> 那才叫华丽
<hceasy> <tenzu> 继续刚才的话题
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我就换了个icon，别的也没动啥
<hceasy> 你说要不要刷回6.1呢?
<flh> 问一下：img2irc demo.jpg | ./log2ansi.pl > demo.txt 怎么用？
<YiMing_> pocoyo: 你是啥显卡
<pocoyo> YiMing_: ati Xpress 200M 的超爷爷 被amd抛弃了
<tenzu> hceasy: 如果是我的话就老老实实用6.1
<flh> 问一下：img2irc demo.jpg | ./log2ansi.pl > demo.txt 怎么用？圖片轉彩色文字的好工具
<tenzu> pocoyo: http://s2.kimag.es/view/96235300.png  这样的就够用了
<hceasy> <tenzu> 6,5也稍微顺手.就是系统开销老大
<YiMing_> pocoyo: 哦。。A卡啊。。。我的倒是比较新的N卡，当初弄硬件加速也折腾了半天，还是怀念以前intel的省心阿
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我就想 alt+tab的时候看着好看一点儿 再加点毛玻璃效果就够了.
<tenzu> hceasy: 你什么机器？
<hceasy> 多普达 838
<tenzu> pocoyo: 那还真得compiz
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我还真不稀饭你这个图标 :D
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我也就随便找了个
<tenzu> hceasy: 838是神马？没见过
<tenzu> hceasy: 我用的HTC touch2
<jyf1987> 哪个对 路由有研究的？
<pocoyo> tenzu: gome 3的那个图标不知道在哪儿下? 我就喜欢那个.
<hceasy> 64ram 128rom 195mhz
<tenzu> pocoyo: 不知道。装个gnome3，手动cp出来
<pocoyo> 请教一下 我想开机启动 compiz替换 metacity 怎么弄 开机画面里能设置么?
<hceasy> 零五年的老机器
<tenzu> hceasy: 参数神马的我不懂
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你装 cp给我.
<tenzu> pocoyo: 坚决不装gnome
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你刚才那个不是gnome?
<jyf1987> 卖瓜的怎么不在
<flh> 我安装了,我爱背单词，命令行下不会启动它？
<hceasy> 就是觉64兆内存 128的m的硬盘 195mhzcpu
<tenzu> pocoyo: pcmanfm
<pocoyo> tenzu: o.
<tenzu> hceasy: 我的里面配了个8G卡
<YiMing_> 谁用KDE?推荐一下哪个发行版KDE做的好点，arch和gentoo就算了。。。
<hceasy> 我机器里有一个g内存卡还剩多半没用完
<tenzu> flh: 怎么装的？
<hceasy> <YiMing_> suse
<Barden> mandrive
<YiMing_> hceasy: suse貌似是一大陀各种mono软件不是？
<flh> tenzu: wget http://reciteword-espeak.googlecode.com/files/reciteword_0.8.4-1_i386.deb
<jyf1987> 额 谁会看 iptables的？  看看我这个 openwrt的配置 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81467
<flh> wget http://reciteword-espeak.googlecode.com/files/reciteword-books_0.8.4-2_all.deb
<hceasy> <<YiMing_> 不知道
<YiMing_> 呵呵。。。
<tenzu> flh: reci之后tab补全试试，我没装过
<hceasy> 那是我用的第一个linux
<YiMing_> 哦。。
<flh> tenzu: reciteword
<flh> reciteword: error while loading shared libraries: libespeak.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hceasy> <YiMing_> 刚才我说的你看了没有?
<YiMing_> Barden: 神马。。。怎么了
<YiMing_> 错了。。。
<hceasy> 要是你你用1还是没有5
<flh> tenzu: 我用dpkg -i 安装那两个的
<YiMing_> hceasy: 什么。。。怎么了
<Barden> ....
<YiMing_> 哦。。。
<hceasy> 1是xp 5是win7
<YiMing_> hceasy: 用65呗
<tenzu> flh: 鼠标点击能启动？
<hceasy> 我手机是xp的配置
<YiMing_> hceasy: 我们一块的也是838，刷了65把好像
<zzzop> `h
<pocoyo> tenzu: 弄了个脚本. cron每隔2分钟通知一次 效果 http://s2.kimag.es/share/514532.png
<zzzop> help
<zzzop> test
<pocoyo> zzzop: 亲爱的老爸：柏林真棒！这里人都非常好，我很喜欢。就是有一件小事让我挺没面子。我坐着我的纯金法拉利599GTB到学校报到，可老师和好多同学都是坐火车来的。我亲爱的儿子：刚给你的账户转了两千万美金过去。别烦我们了。去，你也买辆火车。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<flh> tenzu: 没弄gnome,,,fluxbox上没有找到
<hceasy> 哈哈 水牛...
<pocoyo> hceasy: ?!
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你玩的好高级
<zzzop> bot 认错人了？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不用老刷 是不? 你用不?
<pocoyo> zzzop: ...
<Kandu> YiMing_: suse 技術很不錯的
<hceasy> 拜拜
<pocoyo> hceasy: 超...明白了
<soiamso> 有没有双显卡的 arch 用户
<tenzu> pocoyo: 发邮箱
<pocoyo> tenzu: 好.
<zzzop> pocoyo: ?
<pocoyo> zzzop: 没事...
<zzzop> 有没有翻译机器人
<zzzop> `t
<zzzop> `test
<zzzop> `h
<YiMing_> Kandu: 哦，这个有耳闻，就是听说它的默认软件都是mono的，什么evolution，f-spot，。。。都不是我喜欢的，呵呵
<Kandu> YiMing_: 可以你聽說的貌似不正確
<YiMing_> Kandu: 哦？
<soiamso> Kandu: 在用mono ?
<flh> tenzu: reciteword: error while loading shared libraries: libespeak.so.1 可能不能用吧？
<Kandu> soiamso: 不用
<soiamso> Kandu: Qt ?
<tenzu> flh: 启动成功过么？
<Kandu> soiamso: 極少
<flh> tenzu: 刚才安装的，一直没有启动成功
<flh> tenzu: 用root 也一样
<tenzu> flh: 那个lib文件存在么？
<iOpera> 有人要芯片不。 freescale的LJ12。便宜的啊。
<iGirl> iOpera: 多少钱啊
<iGirl> iOpera: g4卖给我啊
<flh> tenzu:ls /lib/libespeak.so.1 不存在
<iOpera> 你知道用不 iGirl
<tenzu> flh: 会不会是你的依赖没装全？
<iGirl> iOpera: 我可以转手的,干嘛要用呢
<flh> tenzu:您有吗？
<iOpera> iGirl: 可以，你先买了这批芯片
<pocoyo> tenzu: 发了.
<iGirl> iOpera: 价钱?
<iOpera> 你个卖香料的，敢乱卖芯片？
<flh> tenzu:是的，我只安装了那两个deb包
<iGirl> iOpera: 我啥不敢卖?
<iOpera> 10块给你。 iGirl
<flh> tenzu:背单词可能依赖其它的包，，
<iGirl> iOpera: 靠...买一打
<iOpera> 你可以挣4块
<iGirl> 附送一个htc 的 g4就可以了
<tenzu> flh: 我没有那个文件
<iOpera> 想死啊。5k起。
<jyf1987> iOpera: 给我看看我的iptables阿
<jyf1987> iOpera: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81467
<flh> tenzu:谢谢
<tenzu> pocoyo: 阿里阿多
<iGirl> iOpera: 你说话不算数啊
<iOpera> iptables。我从来不加。 jyf1987 你去求 cfy
<pocoyo> tenzu: 这是啥..
<iOpera> iGirl: 你收了这5k再说。我就送你G4
<tenzu> flh: 源里没有这个软件么？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 就是谢谢
<ray2china_> ?
<jyf1987> cfy: 去看看
<pocoyo> tenzu: 真高级.
<flh> tenzu:可能用sdcv,,就少了那个吧
<iGirl> iOpera: 那个芯片有5k那么多啊
<tenzu> flh: 搞不明白
<iOpera> iGirl: nnnd 没做过生意吧。5k平时不出货的。
<flh> tenzu:我安装stardict，再试试
<iOpera> 很熟悉的客户，才10k出货
<iGirl> iOpera: NNND,我就要一打,多了不要
<tenzu> flh: 建议从源里装
<iOpera> 看你还算熟悉。5k出了
<iGirl> 额...
<iGirl> 型号呢?
<iOpera> lj12
<pocoyo> tenzu: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/mcp.php?i=main&f=35 把这个设成主页 哈哈哈 有通知就看这个.
<flh> tenzu:我安装stardict，这个就能启动了，谢谢
<iGirl> iOpera: 额...单片机啊,不懂,不玩了
<iOpera> iGirl: 死家伙，你把芯片磨碎了，掺入点香料，当磨沙化妆品卖吗。
<iOpera> 高级化妆品
<NoIE> 今天也没讲做吗？
<tenzu> flh: 看来是依赖没装全
<iGirl> iOpera: 这个注意不错哦...问题是芯片磨碎了有毒啊
<iOpera> 再降低5毛
<cfy> jyf1987: 怎么了?
<iGirl> 净是二氧化硅还可以考虑
<iOpera> 。。芯片内部有金有银
<flh> tenzu: 以为是独立的，一点不好用，
<jyf1987> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81467  我的 openwrt的iptables 配置 你看看有什么问题
<iGirl> 5k其实也没有几斤哦
<cfy> jyf1987: 你是不是想让wifi连外网?
<jyf1987> cfy: 恩
<jyf1987> cfy: 不单是wifi 连 无线  有线都不行 nnd
<iOpera> iGirl: 档次高了啊
<jyf1987> cfy: 但是你登录路由 他自己就可以上网 所以肯定是配置问题
<iGirl> iOpera: 这个单片机控制仪表应该好卖啊,用处很多的,现在连个dvd都要吧?
<cfy> jyf1987: config 'forwarding'
<cfy>         option 'src' 'wifi'
<cfy>         option 'dest' 'wan'
<iGirl> iOpera: 你...我这里一吨香料也才6w啊
<cfy> jyf1987: uci的/etc/config/firewall配置,加入就好
<iOpera> iGirl: 你平时卖16w出去？
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦,那要forward,不过不建议直接iptables,可以用uci嘛,那个就是为了提高效率
<iOpera> js不都这样嘛
<jyf1987> cfy: 什么意思
<cfy> jyf1987: 你要转发.把lan和wifi(设置zone)得全部转发到wan
<iGirl> iOpera: 啥平时?
<jyf1987> cfy: 对阿
<cfy>  zone_lan_forward
<iOpera> iGirl: 你那原料6w，掺和点东西，卖16w。就这意思
<tenzu> iOpera: 拜神
<iGirl> iOpera: 额...俺是好人,不是js,哈哈哈
 * pocoyo 围观 tenzu 一次
 * iGirl 围观 tenzu 一次
<pocoyo> iOpera: 请问神 http://s2.kimag.es/share/6825729.png 这个 里面的 下一首按钮是如何实现的?
<iOpera> iGirl: 你掺和点芯片进去，说带了纳米机器人的香料。可以卖到50w。赶紧
<tenzu> 围观我干毛啊
<iGirl> iOpera: 注意不错哈~~~
<iOpera> pocoyo: 编程嘛
<soiamso> pocoyo: 有可能是画上去的.....
<iGirl> iOpera: 等有钱收奖励一下你~~~
<pocoyo> iOpera: 怎么编? soiamso 我就想点一下会弹出firefxo打开个网址
<yumao> hi
<iOpera> pocoyo: 2条路，一条是自己画窗口，带上按钮。另外是找那notify的作者，那未来版本的notify本来就带了按钮的，只是api没公布。
<lubcat> hello
<soiamso> pocoyo:  先要知道调用firefox的命令行方式
<Kandu> xdg-open 網址
<Kandu> 因為模式瀏覽器不一定是 firefox 用 xdg 工具來就方便了
<Kandu> s/模式/默認
<iOpera> gnome-open override xdg-open
<flh> tenzu: 将自己的家目录放到内在上那个tmpfs,速度也快不了。
<soiamso> pocoyo: http://apt-blog.net/playing_libnotify
<soiamso> 这个标题牛，
<pocoyo> soiamso: iOpera 我怎么可能会.
<iOpera> soiamso: 你这发了没用
<soiamso> iOpera: 我知道没有那个api,
<iOpera> 至少是dbus的那层，送参数进去，才可以激活隐藏的功能。只是dbus的消息，似乎notify一直没搞好。
<iOpera> 迟迟不出来
<tenzu> pocoyo: 脚本很给力
<soiamso> iOpera: 也不用 C 来写，不知道为什么搞这么旧。可能准本完全重写
<iOpera> 卖芯片拉。lj12 便宜卖
<iGirl> ...-_-!!!!
<flh> rsync 目录同步，是不是每次都是重新写入内容：不管数据有没有变化？
<soiamso> iOpera: 哦看错了，用C写的，扩展开发很定慢
<iGirl> iOpera: 业务你也管,还是捞外快啊
<iOpera> 别瞎看。我们应该只认dbus消息
<NoIE> http://news.qq.com/a/20100522/000679.htm
<NoIE> 组图：英国百万英镑工程为母鹅孵蛋而停工
<iOpera> soiamso: 作者自己的api，应该早做好了功能。一直是dbus的消息过滤了，送不过去。如果你和作者熟悉，应该有办法简单的实现。
<iGirl> 百万英镑算什么鸡毛工程...折合RMB也不过1000多万而已,在中国随便一个镇都可以
<pocoyo> tenzu: 只能是发的主题 如果是回复帖的话 没弄.
<flh> rsync 目录同步，是不是每次都是重新写入内容，还是仅写入变化的部分？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你已经是写脚本的大牛了
<iOpera> flh: 多看man
<iOpera> 这样的事情，通常不需要问了
<pocoyo> tenzu: curl 弄的 匹配的特简单那种
<tenzu> pocoyo: 反正我是看不懂
<iOpera> 开发者忽略了传递给memcpy()函数的源和目标数组不能重叠的规定。 nnnnd
<pocoyo> tenzu: @@ 可以把 echo "$dane"那行注释掉 不然crontab老往 本地邮件里发信息.
<tenzu> pocoyo: 25行？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 不对，24
<pocoyo> tenzu: 就那一句. @@
<pocoyo> 倒着数.
<tenzu> pocoyo: 已经注视掉了
<ultimatebuster> 感冒真是难受。
<lubcat> ultimatebuster: 多喝水
<ultimatebuster> 恩。
<lubcat> 一天一壶水。两天就ok
<ultimatebuster> 没太大用。。
<ultimatebuster> 所谓的病毒性感冒
<iOpera> 那估计是禽流感了
<ultimatebuster> o.o
<ultimatebuster> 季节性感冒。
<iOpera> 禽流感也是季节性的发作的
<iOpera> 消停了好一阵子，不又出来了嘛。季节性。
<ultimatebuster> ..
<ultimatebuster> 没关系。
<YiMing_> 刚才在Linuxtoy看到目前KDE还依赖hal，而Gnome早已移除了hal的依赖，是不是说明KDE在技术上比Gnome还有差距？
<ultimatebuster> kde 不是基于QT的吗？
<lubcat> o.o
<iOpera> YiMing_: 这倒是不能说落后。
<iOpera> 是机制不同
<iOpera> gnome/kde融合的道路上， kde需要抛弃的东西，多些。
<YiMing_> iOpera: hal有什么用，是不是一个硬件虚拟层，可以屏蔽底层硬件的差异，如果这样的话是不是我给gnome装上hal以后可以增强可移植性？
<iOpera> lin下巨多的中间层。中间层都是作这些事情的。
<iOpera> udev也一样
<YiMing_> 哦。。。
<iOpera> 实现机制不同而已
<YiMing_> iOpera: gnome/kde会融合？那么你认为未来qt和gtk哪个更有前景？
<iOpera> 这难说。我都不喜欢qt的大库。可qt在某些方面发展比gtk快。 nnnd
<iOpera> 反正都是nokia这家伙一个人说了算了。
<YiMing_> 呵呵。。。qt的平台移植性不错，而且doc貌似也写得挺好，我正打算好好学学来着
<ultimatebuster> wx
<tenzu> 你认为神和神之子哪个更有前景？
<ultimatebuster> hehe
<iOpera> wx似乎没qt舒服。
<iOpera> tenzu: 我认为perl 8 最有前途
<tenzu> iOpera: python我都学不会
<YiMing_> 神和神之子。。。这个你是指谁和谁？
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<iOpera> py迟早死掉。
<YiMing_> tenzu: 呵呵。。。
<iOpera> 赶紧死掉
<tenzu> iOpera: 趁没死掉我赶紧学
<iOpera> 那你赶紧
<iOpera> 反正2012快了
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵..
<ultimatebuster> ...
<tenzu> YiMing_: iOpera 就是神啊，他娃就是神之子
<ultimatebuster> Python++
<tenzu> iOpera: 我现在就学
<YiMing_> tenzu: 哈哈哈
<iOpera> 支持。反正藤猪精力过剩。
<lubcat> ...
 * NoIE 火星：自由门手机版。
<ultimatebuster> ...
<ultimatebuster> 天天用python呢..
<iOpera> 用吧。别人还用vb呢。半死不活的
<tenzu> 我的iphone到了
<iOpera> 。这家伙有钱了？ tenzu
<ultimatebuster> ...
<ultimatebuster> 那么反对python干嘛..
<iOpera> 不好嘛。
<ultimatebuster> 有什么不好的.
<tenzu> iOpera: 我5号就下单了，等了这么久
<iOpera> 你先把py的警告都消灭了。我看着烦躁。
<iOpera> 再把速度提高100倍
<iOpera> 再把tab去掉
<iOpera> 再把版本兼容搞定，变强壮。我就喜欢了
<iOpera> 额，还要把那些.去掉
<ultimatebuster> 行.
<tenzu> 版本问题的确有时候头大
<ultimatebuster> 用assembly去.
<iOpera> 那就都托付给你了
<tenzu> 看了半天教程2.6的，结果发现自己用的3
<ultimatebuster> ...
<iOpera> 你见过perl出过一堆一堆的警告？ 为什么要asm
<ultimatebuster> 或者用php
<ultimatebuster> 那东西即使有问题也不告诉你..
<ultimatebuster> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> ultimatebuster: 我承认我菜鸟，嗯嗯
<ultimatebuster> 恩，很震惊
<ultimatebuster> :P
<ultimatebuster> 目前大部分用python2.x
<iOpera> ultimatebuster: 明确下搞定的日期嘛。我很期待的
<iOpera> 又欺负藤猪。
<ultimatebuster> iOpera: <ultimatebuster> 用assembly去.
<iOpera> 很少有人跟我说用asm的。 lol
<ultimatebuster> 恩，python3 是一个比较大的跨度
<uPad> pigdin 登入不了 msn 怎么办呢？
<tenzu> ultimatebuster: arch下面被升级了，你懂的
<ultimatebuster> 不过没变太多。
<ultimatebuster> uPad: 证书有问题，今天一下午都有这个问题。
<ultimatebuster> arch linux?
<tenzu> uPad: 论坛里有帖，搜一下就有了
<tenzu> ultimatebuster: 对
<uPad> ultimatebuster: 是否等等她阿？
<uPad> tenzu: 哦
<ultimatebuster> 哦你指arch用的python 版本？
<ultimatebuster> 朋友说被升了py3
<ultimatebuster> 个人不用arch, 不知道。
<iOpera> 吃饭了吧。
<iOpera> 现在都没人出来掐架了。不好玩。
<ultimatebuster> 马上睡觉了。明天还得上课。。
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> 这啥时区哦
<iOpera> 叶子国的。nnnd
<ultimatebuster> -5
<iOpera> 那边有贪官一条街。 ultimatebuster 去参观过没。
<ultimatebuster> 没有，这里只有10万人，基本上没有中国人。
<iOpera> 。。。北极圈内的城市吗？
<ultimatebuster> 贪官跑着来干嘛？看雪的吗？
<iOpera> 这也太少了
<ultimatebuster> 差不多。
<iOpera> 。。
<ultimatebuster> 看雪也要被冻死。
<ultimatebuster> 冻死也好
<iOpera> 那你跑去干嘛
<ultimatebuster> 不知道啊。
<ultimatebuster> 至今想不通。
<iOpera> nnnd 额 ／／／
<ultimatebuster> 倒计时：1年半离开这鬼地方。
<iOpera> 顺便留一个爱斯基摩人的种哦。记得。
<uPad> ultimatebuster: 没有干什么，msn 又突然能上了
<ultimatebuster> OK
<ultimatebuster> o.o
<ultimatebuster> 微软更新证书？
<ultimatebuster> idk
<uPad> 没有搞明白怎么回事 ultimatebuster
<jyf1987> 雷克雅未克？
<ultimatebuster> 我也不知道。
<uPad> ultimatebuster 我是直接吧  msn 证书删除就链接上了
<ultimatebuster> 我删了也没用。
<uPad> 不过 pigdin 连QQ 一直有问题。有什么可以替代 pidgin 没？
<iOpera> 等等就好了。通常msn先对中国测试。 ultimatebuster 你叶子国的，过2天。 lol
<uPad> 每天激活QQ 几十次哦。真是玩游戏似的
<iOpera> jyf1987: 你想去？
<ultimatebuster> 有可能。
<iOpera> uPad: 试试2008版本。
<jyf1987> iOpera: 我怕冻掉jj
<iOpera> jyf1987: 别怕，你nick就带了j
<jyf1987> iOpera: 你还真毒阿 最毒妇人心
<iOpera> 啥哦。
<uPad> iOpera: 我就是2008的。2005 根本没有用
<iOpera> 我是给你信心啊
<iOpera> uPad: 哦。那就这样了。没其他的
<uPad> iOpera: 你吧QQ冻掉成OO吧。真的
<iOpera> 啥oo哦
<cfy> - -!
<iOpera> 我这msn登录正常啊
<cfy> iOpera: 我这里有问题.
<cfy> fcitx还是闪阿闪的...
<iOpera> root	msn - Logging in: Authenticated, getting buddy list
<iOpera> cfy: 换scim
<ultimatebuster> o.o
<iOpera> 你践兔的，难说
<iOpera> 只能换
<cfy> iOpera: 再试试新的ebuild
<iOpera> 也不怕搞死系统。
<cfy> octave
<Warm_HUG> 结构体里的Char会不会长度变得不同?
<ultimatebuster> 睡觉去了！
<Barden> da
<Barden> test
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 不会的吧,不是只有1么?
<Barden> 大家好
<pocoyo> Barden: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Barden> pocoyo: 请求主题不存在
<pocoyo>  Barden: 不会吧...
<pocoyo> Barden: 瞎扯.
<Warm_HUG> 声明后sizeof一下结构体变量结果大小多出来3Byte
<Barden> pocoyo: 知道如何irssi中发送颜色文本么？
<Barden> test
<pocoyo> Barden: 因为在这个故事中，我看到了一种不被风头大势所左右，不因荣辱富贵而变迁的情感，它才是这两个毫无逻辑的选择的真正原因，虽沧海横流，惟恒然不变。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<pocoyo> Barden: 别发 发了 我这儿看的都颜色代码.
<Barden> ...
<microcai> hi
<microcai> 大家好
<iyten> microcai: hi
<microcai> gnome-session 在启动的时候无谓的等待 compiz 很久
<microcai> 我发现硬盘灯都灭了很久才又开始闪
<microcai> 如果换成 metacity 就不会
<microcai> 启动的时候硬盘灯一直在闪
<microcai> 怎样才能告诉 gnome-session 不要去等 compiz 呢？
<iGirl> 删除不就好了
<iGirl> 不开3d也可以
<microcai> iGirl:  ... ...
<iyten> 不用compiz
<iGirl> ...
<microcai> iGirl:  ... 你这就像卖春药的说不嘿咻不就完了 .....
<iGirl> microcai: 额...那换ppa的compiz看看了...
<ofan> use arch...
<iGirl> 这话说的...
<ofan> fcitx 默认用ctrl切换中英文。。 真非主流
<iyten> ofan: 配置里可以修改  我用shift 不过默认的是有点。。。
<hata> 因为有人会用联想词汇
<ofan> iyten: 是fcitx4么？
<iyten> 对
<iyten> 我用的4
<ofan> “配置Fcitx”选项无效。。
<iyten> ofan: 现在都有gui配置界面的工具了 点点鼠标即可 再也不用看文本修改了 适合我这样的小白
<ofan> 点了没反应
<iyten> ofan: 因为你没安装啊
<iyten> 配置工具和fcitx输入法是分开的  源里
<ofan> 哦~
<iyten> ofan: sudo apt-get install fcitx-config
<HuiHui> 有什么支持UDP协议的代理软件?或者翻墙软件?
<microcai> HuiHui:  .. ..  UDP 怎么翻墙啊
<microcai> HuiHui: 有是有
<microcai> HuiHui: VPN 是 走 的 UDP 的
<iOpera> udp的游戏？
<HuiHui> 公司把TCP给封了, SKYPE能上. teamviewer能翻出去远程.
<microcai> ... ..
<microcai> HuiHui: 那你 IRC 怎么上的？
<HuiHui> 远程在家上的
<lubcat> 挺能折腾
<DraZet> Warm_HUG:结构体对齐的原因
<slack_zbb> HuiHui, ?
<hawk1918> exit
<Warm_HUG> ?
<HuiHui> 最后用hotspot shield的
<DraZet> Warm_HUG: 多了3个byte是因为结构体对齐的原因 对齐成了long
<Warm_HUG> DraZet: 那如果结构成员有8byte的long，那就都对齐成long？
<DraZet> Warm_HUG: 是的 不过long没有8byte的吧 应该是longlong
<DraZet> Warm_HUG: 也有可能是4byte
<DraZet> Warm_HUG: 也有的编译器是4byte对齐的
<DraZet> Warm_HUG: 我遇到过 你可以写个example试验一下
<Warm_HUG> DraZet: 总之就是和最长的对齐么？double啥的也是这样么？这个标准是看编译器还是有什么其他标准？
<Warm_HUG> DraZet: 如果拿不准，最好还是自己实验下哈。
<DraZet> Warm_HUG: 恩 理论上是跟最长的对齐 但是也有的处理器在有longlong的情况下用4byte
<DraZet> Warm_HUG: 是啊 自己试验一下就好了
<Warm_HUG> DraZet: 嗯，具体情况就自己试试了
<Warm_HUG> DraZet: 谢谢
<DraZet> Warm_HUG: 恩
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<lubcat> print "Swaroop's address is %s" % ab['Swaroop']    ab是个字典。这种输出方法是个什么意思？
<lubcat> 请问下。。
<ofan> 格式化输出呗
<micheal> 大家好，请问有知道怎么卸载libreoffice的吗？
<ofan> 跟c的printf一样
<lubcat> ofan: py..
<soiamso> micheal: 你安装在 ~ 目录下吧？
<ofan> lubcat: 知道是py。。。
<lubcat> ofan: 我意思是那个方括号是个嘛意思
<ofan> lubcat: 字典麻
<chenyun> 大家好，请问有没有在线播放电影的软件
<soiamso> lubcat: swaroop 是 字典的key
<ofan> lubcat: 括号里是key，返回对应的value
<micheal> soiamso: 我通过tar。gz安装的，但是没在包里发现unistall，
<lubcat> ofan: 字典不是花括号么。在引用时用方括号了？
<linvnew> chenyun: pps
<lubcat> soiamso: 字典的key单独用时采用方括号啊。。？
<ofan> lubcat: 恩。c++不也有么，map
<soiamso> micheal: 没有的，所以一般安装在自己的目录下，或chroot 先打个包，以后容易管理
<soiamso> lubcat: 这个在python里算是最难的语法了，
<ofan> 。。
<soiamso> lubcat: 而且3.0后就没有这个了，。。。。。。
<lubcat> soiamso: ....哦。我用2.7版的。
<ofan> 发现py比lua还简单。。
<soiamso> lubcat: 2.7 已经有 3.0 的标准用法了，跟3.0走
<jyf1987> lua是设计简单
<jyf1987> 不是语言简单
<ofan> 语言也停简单
<lubcat> soiamso: 感觉既不像列表也不像元组。呃。。我瞧得教程还是老版的。。。
<soiamso> lubcat: http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-3101/
<lubcat> 哦。
<soiamso> lubcat: pep 里面也有提老版本是怎样的
<lubcat> 嗯。不同版本的区别么。好。
<ofan> 发现arch不能自动调节风扇速度
<jyf1987> lua的table有点名堂的
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<roylez> iOpera: .
<micheal> soiamso: 刚才去～/.libreoffice看了看也没有uninstall，我就在～/download目录里安的，这样该怎么解决呀？
<soiamso> 3.0是为了防止原来那种错误的特例出的
<soiamso> micheal: 已经装到 /usr/... 里面了
<soiamso> lubcat: http://docs.python.org/release/3.0.1/whatsnew/3.0.html 还有这个
<^k^> ⇪ title: What’s New In Python 3.0 — Python v3.0.1 documentation
<lubcat> 嗯。。
<ofan> 笔记本cpu温度69度..  算不算正常？
<lazysnake> 8-)
<lazysnake> ofan: 不正常吧。都差不多可以煮鸡蛋了。哈哈
<jyf1987> 没事 可以弄个蛋花汤
<soiamso> ofan: 什么牌子？
<DraZet> ofan: 69度啊 hoho
<pocoyo> jyf1987: dri2跟dri有什么区别没有?
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 不懂
<iOpera> roylez: 我要杀人了
<pocoyo> jyf1987: (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
<roylez> iOpera: ....
 * pocoyo  神要杀人了..
<pocoyo> roylez: uploadimg.rb出问题了.
<ofan> soiamso: acer...
<soiamso> CPU
<ofan> pentium dual-core
<ofan> t3200
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 我不懂硬件
<ofan> 我这还用cpufreq 降频了..
<DraZet> ofan: 10.10？
<soiamso> ofan: 这个已经很高了
<ofan> DraZet: ub下arch下都是
<soiamso> ofan: 待机情况下？
<ofan> soiamso: 恩 基本没什么负载
<DraZet> ofan: 哦 可怜 拜一下google大婶吧
<mars__> 我在＃ubuntu说中文被禁言了 0.0
<slack_zbb> :9
<mars__> 我靠
<soiamso> ofan: 你那个不是移动cpu吧
<lubcat> 。。。。。。。
<NoIE> poor man
<lubcat> 又个穷人。。
<DraZet> mars__: 说中文会被禁言么
<ofan> soiamso: 对..
<slack_zbb> 你是说了中文,但是别人看不懂的呀..
<DaBao> 换拼音
<DaBao> :P
<roylez> pocoyo: ...很正常...
<roylez> pocoyo: 暂时懒得改，晚上看看
 * NoIE 刚刚看了一下gnome-look上的主题，发现有些主题很漂亮，但是不适合我现在的工作
 * NoIE /me 继而出现了一个非常奢侈的想法。
 * NoIE /me 如果能像Compiz，每个虚拟桌面有不同的壁纸那样，每个虚拟桌面都可以使用不同的主题。该有多好。。。
 * NoIE /me 奢侈，奢侈。。。
<^k^> NoIE:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<pocoyo> roylez: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81469
<pocoyo> roylez: 虽然传上去了. 却不能得到地址.
<guanyu> exit
<guanyu> exit
<netsnail> 如何让普通用户有访问nobody用户的权限？
 * DraZet 今天没有讲座
<netsnail> 为什么我访问不了nobody的信息
<DraZet> nobody 是什么
<netsnail> 不可写
<netsnail> 应该是普通用户都可读写的
<netsnail> nobody 非特权用户
<flh> 大家好，刚才我的系统根目录/boot删除了，ubuntu10.4.1,哪位能共享我下？
<pocoyo> flh: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<netsnail> 再装一下grub
<flh>  netsnail 试试
<netsnail> 对nobody不是很理解，谁能指导一下
<netsnail> flh: 你还得整出一个内核
<flh> 备份没有做好，系统就出事了，天啊。。/boot
<netsnail> 影响不大，重新弄就是了
<ofan>  /boot？
<flh> ofan: 是的，删除了/boot
<lazysnake> http://tieba.lansin.com/thread/129756 :-D
<ofan> flh: 重新搞一下
<ofan> mkinitcpio,update-grub
<flh> ofan: 系统进不了，我换了系统才上来的
<ofan> flh: 只要能挂在上原系统的/ 就行
<ofan> flh: 用别的内核引导下
<flh> ofan: 丢失的可能远不止一个boot目录，我想
<ofan> flh: ....
<king_using_this> 试下sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub(2)
<flh> ofan:  notify-send: command not found  为什么？
<lazysnake> flh: chroot ？
<king_using_this> 或者先sudo aptitude reinstall grub/grub2
<flh> lazysnake: 好，试试，debian能不能chroot ubu?
<ofan> flh: boot和/同分区？
<lazysnake>  哪个系统没这个东西。我还chroot到LD更新源了。orz。我在Arch
<flh> lazysnake: 我笨啊，可用live cd
<flh> king_using_this: sudo aptitude reinstall grub2 完整了吧？我想用它
<ofan> 得都挂载好以后才行
<flh> king_using_this: livecd ,再chroot 再用你的命令？
<flh> king_using_this: 资料上要好多步，我的问题是丢失，不全是grub2
<lazysnake> flh: debian就能chroot
<lazysnake> flh: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-cn-chroot/
<ofan> 没有抢救不回来的linux系统...
<^k^> ⇪ title: 理解 chroot
<flh> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<leos_ding> 问大家一个问题：gint64类型的数据怎么格式化输出到终端上？用printf还是g_print？用说明参数？
<ofan> %ld ?
<soiamso> flh: 下载一个二进制版本
<soiamso> leos_ding:   任何 g开头的东西，都不能用 ansi C 函数 来输出吧
<leos_ding> soiamso:那怎么输出？
<soiamso> leos_ding: man
<leos_ding> soiamso:man 啥？
<if_else> 各位兄台，gnome 下netmanger 使用的 vpn 连接，哪个 cli 可以实现类似的功能，谢谢
<ofan> pptpclient?
<if_else> ofan: 谢谢，兄台，找到 google 关键词了，谢谢
<flh> sudo chroot /mebash: complete: chroot: no completion specification  debian下，运气太差了
<king_using_this> flh 先用livecd进系统 挂载你以前电脑的root分区 boot分区（就看是不是在同一个分区 在同一个分区只需/就行了） 然后chroot原/
<king_using_this> flh 挂载到的目录 然后重新安装grub
<flh> king_using_this: 谢谢，grub2又不好对付，
<king_using_this> flh 好像是可以用grub-install命令
<king_using_this> flh 就是不晓得你那种情况还用不用得起
<flh> king_using_this: grub2不一要，变化了
<king_using_this> flh http://tongw.5d6d.com/thread-498-1-1.html 这个是rh的 你看下 希望对你有所帮助
<^k^> ⇪ title: 修复Linux boot分区被删除的方法 - 硬件交流区 - 同网论坛 网络技术学习,网络技术交流,网络软件知识,网络硬件设备,无线网络,最好的网络学习论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<flh> king_using_this: 谢谢了，实在不行，重装
<king_using_this> flh http://www.linuxsense.org/archives/233.html 方法都差不多
<^k^> ⇪ title: LinuxSense » 修复损坏的grub和boot分区
<king_using_this> flh 你可以装的时候只格式化/boot分区 其它分区只挂载
<flh> king_using_this: 我所有的内容只在一个分区安装的，哈哈，新手
<flh> king_using_this: 我发言后，会不会一直有：/bin/sh: notify-send: command not found
<king_using_this> flh sudo apt-get install notify-send 看有没有那个包 说的是命令notify-send没有找到 没有的话用apt-cache search notify |grep send搜索下
<linvnew> test
<KuSe_Hu> 汗。。怎么移动文件啊。。老是说权限不够。。
<tenzu> KuSe_Hu: sudo mv
<tenzu> KuSe_Hu: 或者sudo nautilus以后图形操作
<KuSe_Hu> 好的，试下。
<king_using_this> KuSe_Hu 你对目标文件夹没有写权限 sudo mv 不过mv过去 查看下当前用户对目标文件夹的权限 ls -al 目标文件夹
<atomzhang> gtk显示波形图的时候出现闪烁，都是怎么解决的啊？
<KuSe_Hu> 要root权限才能动
<king_using_this> KuSe_Hu 如果目标文件夹是主目录和tmp目录外的其它地方通常需要root权限
<KuSe_Hu> 谢谢！可以了！
<KuSe_Hu> sudo nautilus   这个就是变成root权限。
<flh> king_using_this: 您好，在个系统全不正常。
<tenzu> 尽量在/home/username里
<king_using_this> flh 不用盘引导就能进系统了？
<flh> king_using_this: 是其它的系统debian的可以进
<flh> king_using_this: 在debian下chroot不行，进不了，也许只能live cd了
<king_using_this> flh 你还需要update 和upgrade 引导文件和/分区里的版本不一致 你本身是什么发行版本？
<flh> king_using_this: ubu是发行版10.4.1  另两个系统是定制的，乱七八的。有live cd ubu,同版本，也许可以用
<king_using_this> flh 用ubuntu试试
<Warm_HUG> ls
<miosec> testing....
<zhxk> 我想在twitter上开帐号
<zhxk> twitter有没有中文支持
<linvnew> zhxk: twitter是什么？
<if_else> ofan: 兄台，你刚才说的 pptp 只是针对 p2p 的，netmanager 支持 cisco / openvpn / pptp ，我要用 Cisco Compatible VPN(vpnc) ，谢谢
<zhxk> google上找呀
<linvnew> zhxk: 别想蒙我！那是个假网站，实际上根本没有这个网站
<zhxk> 被墙了，需要翻过去
<ofan> if_else: google vpnc..  没用过cisco的..
<linvnew> zhxk: 不会=_=
<ofan> 出售vpn.. 9RMB/月
<if_else> ofan: 谢谢，兄台，应该就是 vpnc 了，非常感谢
<kylewu> 请问一下，哪里可以看到以往讲座的记录
<linvnew> kylewu: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/11/15/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /freenode/2010/11/15/
<xzx_> msg bot hello
<Guest49976> 石家庄这网吧登录个 web irc 时好时坏的
<xzx_> cheese看到的图像倒立的，大家有遇到这样的情况吗
<GUN^ROSE> !@#$%^&
<xzx_> 我的机子是asusA41
<Guest49976> xzx_: 论坛上有遇到过的
<langhunm> hao a
<kylewu> linvnew: thanks
<shujian> 求助，最新版的virtualbox如何安装增强功能包？？？
<lainme> vim里用正则怎么搜索除字符串“foo”的所有内容？
<king_using_this> shujian 你的vb安在什么系统上？ vb里面装什么系统
<lainme> shujian: 将增强包下载后，开一个虚拟系统，然后挂载
<shujian> king_using_this, chrome OS
<shujian> lainme, 点击安装后没反应阿
<lainme> shujian: 什么意思？要挂载上，然后在虚拟系统的光盘设备里找
<king_using_this> shujian 在vb的程序目录中找到guest additionsiso文件 然后通过vb程序窗口dvd那一项手动挂载上
<king_using_this> shujian 如果没有可以自己去网上下载iso文件 放到程序目录下
<ofan> chromeos..
<lainme> 求助：vim里用正则怎么搜索除字符串“foo”外的所有内容？
<Warm_HUG> 我有张图片，谁帮我看下 0xFFD8FFFE000B68696B766973696F6EFFDB00430001010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010102020101020101010202020202020202020102020202020202020202FFDB0043010101010101010101010102010101020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202
<Warm_HUG> 自己不懂怎么看
<ofan> - -
<ofan> 这是神马。。。
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 似乎是图片的内存流
<ofan> ..
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 是数据库里拿出来的
<roylez> palomino|working: 公司里面不能用 synergy，灵光一动，运行了下 iptables -L，holy sh*t .....
<ofan> Warm_HUG: jpg格式..
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 知道，但是怎么读呢？
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 看下jpg格式吧.. 转换成2进制保存..
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 十分干脆的不懂
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 数据库直接输出二进制的不行么
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 数据库那里应该都是输出二进制的，但是这个是我做查询操作直接拿到的，还有，这个转二进制要高低位转换么？
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 只要文件完整就行，我就google了下头几个字节 发现是jpg,貌似还有个文件结束标志..
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 嗯，首先0x要去掉吧？
<orangesea> 大家来看下我这是怎么回事阿～http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=304963
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ubuntu一直自检很久才进系统，怎么解决？
<ubuntu> 硬件驱动问题？
<ann86105> ..
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 恩 处理一下 可以变成"\xFF\xEE..." 直接用c输出到文件里..
<ann86105> 终于来到这里啦
<flh> ??? ubuntu 10.4 font ???
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 我试试
<Warm_HUG> flh: 你杯具了，设定下编码
<OTiux> 请问 fcitx4 支持的org词库怎么加载 ？ 我已经用sogou的 scel 转了一个 org 文件出来了= =
<darkwhite> flh: please use utf-8 instead of gbk
<OTiux> 其次，我的 Gwibber 装了 sina 插件后崩溃了，命令行运行，提示 KeyError: u'lists'
<OTiux> @@ i thought i'm using utf-8...
<OTiux> 测试= =
<OTiux> 请问 fcitx4 支持的org词库怎么加载 ？ 我已经用sogou的 scel 转了一个 org 文件出来了，网站上说放在 ~/.config/fcitx/pinyin/
<OTiux> 不过我试了好像没用呢
<roylez> http://cnbeta.com/articles/127674.htm
<OTiux> - -
<OTiux> 没人理我
<OTiux> roylez: …… huh？
<roylez> OTiux: 用嘛新浪的，out了
<OTiux> 你能让人不翻墙直接登 Twitter吗
<qmake> 各位好，mysql远程连接不上，大伙帮忙看看怎么回事啊。我用grant all on 'data'.* to 'user'@'%' identified by 'pass'; 设置的打开远程访问。
<gebjgd> OTiux: 能，人肉翻墙
<pocoyo> qmake: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<qmake> 而且用nmap查看本机3306端口都是打开的
<OTiux> roylez: 如果所有人都用twitter，那我自然也不用新浪了。
<OTiux> 请问 fcitx4 支持的org词库怎么加载 ？ 我已经用sogou的 scel 转了一个 org 文件出来了，网站上说放在 ~/.config/fcitx/pinyin/
<qmake> flush privileges;好多遍了……
<OTiux> 但是试过之后发现没用@@
<ubuntu> <OTiux> 你能让人不翻墙直接登 Twitter吗        你用哪个软件？
<OTiux> ubuntu gwibber, 但是我现在的问题不是翻墙，我认识的人都在sina微博= =
<OTiux> 我的 Gwibber 装了 sina 插件后崩溃了，命令行运行gwibber，提示 KeyError: u'lists'
<OTiux> =。=
<OTiux> 我觉得大家似乎都是关键字触发的吗？提到某些关键字就会有人冒出来
<tiejohn> http://www.cxcs.com.cn/buy/85/p-24176.htm 有高手开发UBUNTU 下的手写程序吗？
<OTiux> =。=
<ofan> 一口价：面议 元   - -
<roylez> ts
<ann86105>  开机 之后 3d 桌面 贼卡 是怎么回事 每次必须重新开启 3d 桌面
<tiejohn> 我晕，原来网上还有这么好玩的手写程序，怎么就没UBUNTU下的程序呢？
<ubuntu> OTiux gwibber能浏览被屏蔽的网站？
<ofan> 山寨机都支持手写.
<tiejohn> 可是UBUNTU 下没手写的。
<OTiux> =。= 我是用VPN， ubuntu
<ubuntu> 买的？
<ofan> 木有就木有波..
<tiejohn> ？？没人造福新手吗？
<gebjgd> tiejohn: 有
<gebjgd> tiejohn: ibus上的手写识别
<tiejohn> 有吗？
<gebjgd> tiejohn: http://www.oschina.net/p/ibus-handwrite
<gebjgd> tiejohn: 连搜索引擎都不会用。
<gebjgd> tiejohn: 替你悲哀
<archl> 神啊，救救人民吧。
<srdgame> .fr-GcPIED
<srdgame> .fr-hPZxu3
<srdgame> 誰知道這中類似的文件夾是做啥用的？
<iiii> 请教下,vlc无法播wmv用啥解码器?
<iiii> ?
<netkiller> This is HydraIRC, I want to test about Chinese. ÄÜ¿´µ½ÎÒ·¢µÄÐÅÏ¢Âð£¿
<^k^> netkiller:say This is HydraIRC, I want to test about Chinese. 能看到我发的信息吗？ in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<hata> 在看ee的forxp rox-filer 支持脚本不?
<flh> 大家好，刚才新安装了ubu
<pocoyo> flh: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<flh> screen irssi的字体难看，要安装点什么才好看？字体
<hata> flh: 终端问题
<alwayz> ubuntu 10.04 总死机。能不能看log，看哪个log？
<flh> hata: 是这样，我现用gnome的，极小用不明白
<hata> 那就应该是gnome的字体问题
<srdgame> .fr-hPZxu3 什麼生成的這種目錄
<srdgame> 都是.fr-開頭的
<pocoyo> srdgame: 临时的 有 file-roller解压生成的
<srdgame> :-(爲啥不自動刪除呢
<srdgame> pocoyo: 謝了
<flh> 编辑用，去掉桌面图标的工具叫什么？
<flh> gedi-conf?
<srdgame> gconf-editor?
<abc> 今天讲些什么？
<flh> srdgame: 谢谢，
<pocoyo> 我想把窗口管理器从metacity 换成 compiz怎么换的是?
<pxchen> 有没有哪位仁兄编译过Wayland?
<happyaron> pocoyo: compiz --replace
<kylewu> 能不能查看使用一个git的所有用户的代码量啊
<Kandu> happyaron: ubuntu 桌面培訓，你轉 pdf 是用什麼工具的？
<happyaron> Kandu: ConTeXt
<kdlijian> Quit: Fatal Error...
<banban> ..................
<Kandu> banban: del 學 gimp 學了多久呀
<banban> Kandu: 额 具体不清楚的说。。。。回头你问问他吧  呵呵
<lubcat> 这个资料有点过期了。有新版本的么。各位。。
<girlcar> who am i
<girlcar> 有人吗/
<pocoyo> girlcar: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Kandu> banban: 我這正急呢。為了寫東西，學了好幾天的 docbook，現在還要畫圖，又得學 gimp。不知還要幾天才能快速進行
<pocoyo> happyaron: 不想手动输入了. 放到 开机启动程序里面 没效果啊.
<girlcar> ubuntu上哪个QQ客户端稳定
<banban> Kandu: 额 等他下课 问问他吧 呵呵 他在上课呢
<girlcar> ??
<Hongbo> 似乎除了WebQQ，就是腾讯LinuxQQ
<happyaron> pocoyo: 那就不知道了。
<girlcar> 哦。都不稳定。
<szl1997> EVA?
<happyaron> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/22/0541216&from=rss句好玩了。
<girlcar> 他写的“动态防火墙代码将电信负责内容监控的爬虫给封了”。这不是理由，爬虫是自动的，不会人工干预。
<girlcar> 肯定有什么色情内容。
<flh> ibus如何设置为五笔？
<Emnkcn> flh: 装
<flh> Emnkcn: 我是新安装了ubu,问题又好多
<Emnkcn> flh: 似乎是ibus-table这个包，忘了具体名字了
<dudu1989> 你装的哪个版本的啊
<flh> Emnkcn: 原来系统那个/etc全没有了，根本就完蛋了，
<kdlijian> flh: rm -r /etc/ ???
<flh> kdlijian:  不知道自己会删除它。
<Emnkcn> flh: 重装好了……如果自己去重新配置太麻烦了吧
<gebjgd> flh: 你不是arch么
<kdlijian> 我一哥们执行了# rm -r /usr/share
<gebjgd> flh: 怎么又去用ub了
<flh> kdlijian:  换了ubu,那个arch不习惯
<gebjgd> flh: 有什么习惯不习惯的
<Emnkcn> flh: 我用arch时装那些大个的桌面环境都很容易出问题，现在arch里用的musca
<flh> gebjgd: 怎么解决：/bin/sh: notify-send: not found  ?
<kdlijian> Emnkcn: musca好丑哦
<gebjgd> flh: 我没这个问题
<gebjgd> flh: 问ub的大神去
<Emnkcn> kdlijian: 呃，感觉那种操作更容易专注于一件工作
<kdlijian> Emnkcn: :)
<flh> gebjgd: ?
<lyan_tan> ?
<gebjgd> Emnkcn: musca主页都没了
<Emnkcn> gebjgd: 没了就没了呗，反正我也不需要更多功能，现在这个版本用的就很爽
<gebjgd> Emnkcn: 有什么优点？
<flh> play 在哪个包内啊？请教了
<gebjgd> Emnkcn: 想看看啥特性都看不到。主页都被强拆了。想找王婆买瓜，王婆家都死绝了
<Emnkcn> gebjgd: 呃……说不上什么优点吧，以前我都是用kde和gnome的，musca是我第一个用的单独的窗口管理器，所以比较有感情
<gebjgd> Emnkcn: ......理由很充分。。。。。
<Emnkcn> gebjgd: 哈哈～
<gebjgd> Emnkcn: 无视。。。。
<gebjgd> Emnkcn: 哦。tiling
<Emnkcn> gebjgd: 用musca的时候除了vbox不太舒服，其他都很好，完全抛弃鼠标
<gebjgd> Emnkcn: 又是平铺的
<gebjgd> Emnkcn: 我就爱鼠标。把你的鼠标给我吧
<gebjgd> Emnkcn: 你都抛弃了
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 你跟我要过一次
<Emnkcn> gebjgd: 我汗……我现在用的kde……
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 用tiling的都不需要鼠标
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 我是在帮你们
<lazysnake> gebjgd: tint2
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 无敌
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 。。。不行
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我一直在想 tiling的为什么不加上一个可以拖动悬浮窗口的模式呢？
<lazysnake> ge显示不了菜单
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 我知道那女人叫什么了
<gebjgd> lazysnake: ????
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 现在才知道
<iGirl> lazysnake: 嗯,没有开始菜单不爽啊
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 现在才知道。哈哈
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你知道我说的是哪个女人么？
<wzlxx> 谁用了打过补丁的kernel26-autogroup?
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 昨天晚上我发的嘛
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 发的什么？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 你说的那个女人啊
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 你发了什么东西？我怎么没看到
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 装怪
<caleb-> wzlxx: 不用打补丁
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我现聊天记录找找
<wzlxx> caleb-, 为什么？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: tiling的人没钱买鼠标拖动窗口
<lazysnake> gebjgd: (01:57:56) lazysnake: gimp 还是不错滴 http://imagebin.org/124253
<scflher> flh: hi
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我是认真的
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 你是说这个么
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 我说的是era里的那个女人
<lazysnake> gebjgd: orz。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 这个我早就知道了
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 笨
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 我也是认真的
<caleb-> wzlxx: http://www.martineve.com/2010/11/19/userspace-responsiveness-bashrc-alternative-ubuntu-10-10-working/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Userspace responsiveness .bashrc alternative (Ubuntu 10.10: Working) | Martin Paul Eve
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我发现你最经常用的词是“笨”  “滚” :-D你就不能留点道德么
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 道德都被你给吃了
<lubcat> ......
<pocoyo> 今天没有讲座?
<scflher> flh: 找机器人帮
<banban> pocoyo: 你来个吧 :-[
<micross> 这个怎么注册的啊？
<wzlxx> caleb-, 我直接编译了内核~~~
<caleb-> 办讲座很累的
<wzlxx> caleb-, 早知道不编译了
<pocoyo> banban: 你老公呢?
<scflher> flh: hi
<caleb-> wzlxx: 如果不常开终端，那补丁基本无用
<Warm_HUG> 他大姨妈
<caleb-> wzlxx: 那补丁是给终端控用的
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<Asmp> 打击好
<wzlxx> caleb-, 终端经常开~~
<shom> 大伙好，哪位兄弟给个ubuntu10的默认内核配置文件？
<wzssyqa> microcai: 在？在打包 ibus-handwrite
<wzssyqa> microcai: ibus-handwrite-2.1.0+git20101013/src/UI_gtk.c:164: undefined reference to `glXSwapIntervalEXT'  是怎么回事？
<caleb-> shom: /boot 里就有
<flh> scflher: joined #ubuntu-cn
<Emnkcn> wzssyqa: ibus-handwrite？难道是手写的？
<Asmp> 我这里我这里是鸟纹
<shom> caleb-: 囧，关键是我没ubuntu
<wzssyqa> Emnkcn: 嗯，来一起膜拜 microcai
<Asmp> 我这里我这里是鸟纹
<microcai> hi
<microcai> 我在的？
<microcai> wzssyqa:  ?
<wzssyqa> microcai: ibus-handwrite-2.1.0+git20101013/src/UI_gtk.c:164: undefined reference to `glXSwapIntervalEXT'
<Asmp> micro: hi
<wzssyqa> microcai: 咋回事？
<microcai> wzssyqa:  ... add -lgl to CFLAGS ...
<Emnkcn> wzssyqa: 这个是用于平板的还是普通pc的？
<flh> microcai: hi,beep_beep.pl又不工作了
<wzssyqa> Emnkcn: 作者在这呢，你问我。。。
<scflher> ／
<Asmp> 为何？
<Emnkcn> wzssyqa: 不好意思……没注意别的消息
<microcai> wzssyqa: 你不会是用 git 的 master 分支打包吧？
<Asmp> 风格
<ruijie> linux 下,用户态线程同步,除了互斥量,还能用什么完成?
<microcai> ruijie:  yield()
<wzssyqa> microcai: 我看了，很久没有更新了啊
<wzssyqa> microcai: 以为稳定了
<microcai> wzssyqa:  .. ... 额。是很稳定的啊
<Asmp> 还能用什么完成?
<scflher> flh: sm
<shom> 哪位好心的兄弟给发个kernel.conf到我邮箱吧，suran.x@gmail.com,先谢了
<wzlxx> caleb-, 方法通用？？
<microcai> wzssyqa: 用网站上打好的源码包
<wzlxx> caleb-, 那个版本都一样？
<microcai> wzssyqa: master 有个未解决的段错误，呵呵。我找机会解决一下
<caleb-> wzlxx: 啥？
<wzssyqa> microcai: 那个期待不起来
<wzlxx> caleb-, 那个方法~~
<microcai> wzssyqa:  ?
<microcai> wzssyqa:  ？？ 嘛意思？
<wzssyqa> microcai: 不知道为什么
<ruijie> microcai: 原先一个函数在内核态里面完成,用sem完成了同步,现在使用用户态程序模拟,不知道该用什么方法来替代.
<wzssyqa> microcai: 装上之后，ibus可以识别，可是不知道用啥快捷键启动
<caleb-> wzlxx: 那补丁只是在内核加上 autogroup
<snoop_fy> quit
<wzssyqa> microcai: 不是Ctrl-Space吗？
<wzlxx> caleb-, 我说的是那个改配置的方法
<caleb-> wzlxx: 不然每个 shell 都得鼓捣一套也挺麻烦的
<microcai> wzssyqa:  .额，这个是 ibus 的问题
<caleb-> wzlxx: 你不是都编了内核？
<wzlxx> caleb-, 哈哈，好，我改下看看
<microcai> wzssyqa: 输入法切换不在输入法引擎里做的
<wzlxx> caleb-, 编过了啊
<caleb-> wzlxx: 编过就不用在 userspace 处理啦
<wzlxx> caleb-, 我不喜欢系统里那么多的内核，可以改配置就卸之
<microcai> EGL 灰常好啊
<wzssyqa> microcai: 或许，是你的启动文件有点问题？
<caleb-> wzlxx: 不同 distro userspace 设置可能不太一样，具体 google 之
<wzlxx> caleb-, OK
<caleb-> wzlxx: 据说 fedora / ubuntu 的设置方法不能通用
<microcai> wzssyqa: 额，有可能
<wzlxx> caleb-, 啊，特别是UB的
<microcai> wzssyqa: rpm 有FEDORA 的 patch的，你到 RH 下个 srpm 看看他们的patch .....
<wzssyqa> microcai: 好
<Asmp> 这几天气有些旺。。。
<microcai> wzssyqa: 或者你 fetch 一下，用 tag 2.1.1
<microcai> wzssyqa: git fetch 一下，用 tag 2.1.1
<wzssyqa> microcai: 好，我去看看
<Asmp> 正在使用云输入
<wzssyqa> microcai: 以后能否去掉debian目录？
<microcai> wzssyqa: 在编译目录试试 执行 make test
<microcai> wzssyqa: 为何？
<wzssyqa> microcai: 那样可以
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 3.0你直接删掉debian就行
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 好
<microcai> wzssyqa: 那就是 xml 文件的问题了
<microcai> wzssyqa: 有启用 zinnia 么？
<wzssyqa> microcai: 需要吧？
<wzssyqa> microcai: debian的要求是能启用尽量启用
<microcai> wzssyqa: 没有 zinnia 的话就没有日语输入法 .....
<microcai> wzssyqa: 有 zinnia 中文模式的时候还可以动态切换识别引擎 ....
<wzssyqa> microcai: 嗯，我启用了
<microcai> wzssyqa:  .. 启用 .. 你安装 zinnia 了？
<wzssyqa> microcai: 嗯，仓库里有啊
<lyan_tan> 4
<scflher> hadwin: 重安装系统后notiy.pl完蛋了
<microcai> wzssyqa:  。。。 当时 Fedora 仓库没有 zinnia 是我使用不依赖zinnia 的自创识别引擎死主要原因 ... ...
<wzssyqa> microcai: 那你先打包了不就完了
<hadwin> scflher:?
<microcai> wzssyqa:  ... 麻烦 ...
<scflher> hadwin: 发错了，
<wzssyqa> micro。。。
<microcai> wzssyqa: 打包麻烦 ...
<wzssyqa> microcai: 。。。
<hadwin> scflher, 没事。
<wzlxx> caleb-, 没有什么感受，感觉还是老样子~~
<wzlxx> caleb-, 呵呵
<caleb-> wzlxx: 多开几个 gcc -j 才有差别
<wzlxx> caleb-, 哦，呵呵，平时用不着~~
<caleb-> wzlxx: 一般桌面使用毫无分别
<wzlxx> caleb-, 晕，早知道不折腾了~~
<caleb-> 所以有人说那是个 patch for programmer
<ofan> patch for gentoo..
<tan> A
<ruijie> "q
<Asmp> caleb-: hi
<hata> 有没有人用rox-filer
<microcai> wzssyqa: 你打算为 Debian ?打包
<wzssyqa> microcai: y
<microcai> wzssyqa:  这种每几个人用的系统打什么包啊 .....
<wzssyqa> microcai: 你怎么知道没几个人用呢？
<John_Morgan> 怎么设置lynx 的 charset 让显示中文？ Option里的设置没用。
<hata> rox拖拉到桌面的功能怎样实现
<wzssyqa> microcai: 对于残障人士，老年人，特别有用的啊
<wzssyqa> microcai: The universe OS  && linux for human
<microcai> wzssyqa:  ... ... 我首页上已经有 ubuntu 的包了嘛
<wzssyqa> microcai: 还是包管理器比较好用吧
<microcai> wzssyqa: 难不成是入 debian 的源？
<wzssyqa> microcai: 当然
<wzssyqa> microcai: 要不，我捣鼓它干啥
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ff4最新版用了个变通的方法隐藏toolbar
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 咋变通？
<microcai> wzssyqa:  .. .. .. 我，除了我自己，好像没有人会 yum install ibus-handwrite 了 ... 所以，除了你，也不会有人 apt-get ibus-handwrite 了 ..... ....
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 和标题栏并列一个小菜单。
<microcai> wzssyqa: still thanks :)
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 然后隐去工具栏
<hata> 一直都可以
<microcai> wzssyqa: 有问题尽管提好了 ... 我是很 user friendly 的
<happyaron> hata: 现在不用插件了。。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 哦
<hata> happyaron: 哦,你说menu变小图标的插件?
<happyaron> hata: 以前好像有个吧。
<flh> hata:  你好，ubu启动后先有一个登录对话，是否删除gdm就能直接用自己的窗口管理器了：？
<happyaron> 我截图，稍等。
<hata> 选项可以自动登录
<Asmp> qemu ?
<missing> flh: gdm 和窗口管理器是两个东西
<hata> flh: 或者直接startx来登录
<caleb-> missing: lucykila <- 露西奇乐？
<missing> flh: ggdm下面选择会话那里就是选择你想要的窗口管理器的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i81475
<missing> caleb-: 你和我说话?
<flh> missing: 今天用了livecd安装，没有时间定制，想删除gdm,不喜欢那个画面
<caleb-> microcai: lucykila <- 露西奇乐？
<caleb-> missing: 补全补错人鸟…sorry
<John_Morgan> flh: 开机画面？
<missing> flh: 那就删除啦
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 基本就是 nomenu 这个了吧？
<missing> caleb-: 我就说呢~
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嗯。
<flh> missing: John_Morgan 反正开机有好多没有的东西，全不想要
<microcai> caleb-:  ... ... 额，猴子打键盘的时候出来的
<onshoestring> 为什么有些人说话是？
<missing> flh: 不要就删除,只要你不喜欢的
<onshoestring> 我用的是empathy
<John_Morgan> flh: 更改/etc/inittab 去掉 kernel..后面的参数 rhgb
<flh> John_Morgan: 好，
<John_Morgan> flh: 错了错了。
<John_Morgan> 是 grub.conf里。
<John_Morgan> flh: 恩。
<pocoyo> kms 跟dri2啥关系?
<ofan> flh: 还不如用arch
<flh> ofan: 新手对一切全是不容易啊
<girlcar> Hello,ofan.
<flh> ofan: 学linux等于为google贡献生命
<ofan> girlcar: hi~
<shom> 求kernel.conf    suran.x@gmail.com
<ofan> flh: 还好.. arch的wiki挺全
<girlcar> 学linux怎么为google了？
<caleb-> 学 win32 还不是也得 google
<ofan> nnd 想在arch下用平铺的wm..
<girlcar> 学linux是为了抛弃Windows，崇尚自由吧。
<hata> forxp党
<girlcar> ofan,我fo你了在twitter.你有几个小号啊。
 * caleb- 用 linux 是因为 linux 比 win32 好用
<happyaron> caleb-: win32会有不少人百度
<ofan> 发现arch包默认的一些脚本设置不太好.. 字体设置里都没包括$HOME/.font.conf
<iyten> 今天有讲座没？
<ofan> ç±³
<girlcar> 有，你想听什么。
<abc> girlcar讲
<abc> 是不是
<iyten> girlcar: 你讲的 都听。。。
<girlcar> 以后这里讲课得准备讲稿，不然看他们打字，半天才一行，太慢了。
<shom> 哎，你们这里看上去挺热闹的，怎么没人理我
<iyten> girlcar: 我也这么觉得  不然万一很多提问的 然后忘了词就挂了
<girlcar> 共同交流好些，毕竟现在用ubuntu大部分都是初手linux的。
<wzssyqa> shom: 你有什么事情
<girlcar> 我认为，ubuntu应该从小孩抓起。
<shom> wzssyqa: 想要一份ubuntu的默认内核配置
<abc> empathy客户端没webirc好用。
<girlcar> shom很高啊，编译什么内核。
<wzssyqa> shom: 啥是内核的默认配置？
<Asmp> girlcar: LINUX 应该从小孩抓起
<shom> wzssyqa: /proc/config.gz
<wzssyqa> shom: 自己整呗
<shom> wzssyqa: 我没ubuntu啊
<girlcar> 哈哈，以后给孩子用linux,让他们还玩网游？
<cfy> darkraven在不?
<girlcar> ofan哪去了？
<wzssyqa> shom: 没有那个文件
<ofan> girlcar: ？
<cfy> 在了回叫我
<girlcar> 你讲课啊。别潜水啊。
<forensic>  girlcar: 你這是逼孩子去網吧
<girlcar> 网吧也用linux,省得盗版。
<ofan> girlcar: ？
<girlcar> 你不是主持？
<yhzm1314> 没哪个网吧客户机用linux
<forensic> 網吧用linux，也是個趨勢
<ofan> girlcar: 显然不是
<iyten> 趋势？
<ofan> girlcar: 我是专业打酱油队的
<shom> wzssyqa: 没有？看看/boot里边
<ultimatebuster> 早上好。
<Asmp> forensic: 网吧也用linux?!
<girlcar> 靠，这里没admin啊，随便聊是吧。
<cfy> girlcar: /ops
<banban> Kandu: hi  还在吗
<girlcar> 有开发iPhone和Android的吗？
<forensic> Asmp:這是趨勢，中國這個特殊環境，加上微軟的反盜版，中國的網吧不可能一直用盜版的win，正版又買不起
<happyaron> forensic: 谁说的买不起。
<iyten> forensic: 游戏怎么办
<wanwan> 随便聊吧 	b
<girlcar> 游戏耗财耗时，别玩了就。
<happyaron> forensic: MS只要把商用的打了，就够赚了。如果打个人，ZF会找他谈话。
<forensic> 大多數網吧是買不起的，能買得起都是經營得比較大的了。
<abc> linux玩游戏有问题，
<Freebuilder> vim脚本让人太无语了
<happyaron> forensic: 优胜劣汰，这部分钱本来就该考虑在投资里。
<girlcar> 中国不是开发一套操作系统吗，用过 吗？
<banban> forensic: 学法医的？
<ultimatebuster> git 这个东西实在是太那个啥了吧。。。。特别是开发者要求fork...
<iyten> forensic: 你看YLMF个东西  出个优蛋还是自己wine的呢  别指望网吧用linux了
<ofan> Freebuilder: why?
<pocoyo> iyten: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<banban> Kandu: 好像不要太就 GIMP 不过 需要创造力才能有好的作品
<forensic> 我說的是趨勢，不是現在。其實現在大型的linux也有，不過沒中文，而且網站很多被牆
<Warm_HUG> 网吧这种东西，早晚要消失的
<forensic> 拒絕YLMF
<pocoyo> forensic: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<forensic> pocoyo:對我說幹嗎，我又沒說
 * Warm_HUG 人这种生物，早晚要死的 lol
<iyten> 机器人而已
<banban> Warm_HUG: 额。。。。
<iyten> ultimatebuster: 国外有网吧没？
<Warm_HUG> banban: 咋？你超脱啦？
<ultimatebuster> 没见过
<forensic> pocoyo:不是水牛麼？
<ultimatebuster> 图书馆算吗？
<shom> wzssyqa: cp /boot/config-`uname -r` ~/kernel.conf 然后发给我吧，谢了
<ultimatebuster> 那里有电脑和网。
<iyten> ultimatebuster: 普及率太高的原因？
<ultimatebuster> 有可能。
<ultimatebuster> 不知道一个没有网的家庭。
<girlcar> 依托与Linux上开发的都应该学学Mysql，必须开源，不能商业化。
<iyten> 公共设施不算
<ultimatebuster> 恩
<ultimatebuster> internet cafe 这个东西很少有
<ultimatebuster> lan游戏也少。
<Warm_HUG> girlcar: mysql的产品线有变动吧？
<iyten> 每人拎台笔记本  找热点上网。。。
<wzssyqa> shom: 如何发？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ulimit -n
<shom> wzssyqa: 用邮箱吧，suran.x@gmail.com
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 这个也太xx了。
<girlcar> ubuntu如果想普及得学学windows，抄袭一下。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: ？
<forensic> iyten:我同學就是了，下班，去麥當勞上兩個小時網
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 全系统只能打开1024个文件。
<iyten> girlcar: 学哪些？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 啥系统？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 10.04
<Warm_HUG> wzssyqa: 没关系，很多东西是线程的，共享资源
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你运行下ulimit -n
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你理解错了吧？
<girlcar> 还用我说，当然是Mac了.
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 啊？
<girlcar> 你们都去哪了？
<girlcar> 说话这么少？
<shom> wzssyqa: 谢谢
<Warm_HUG> 啦
<Warm_HUG> 嘻
<girlcar> 以后看来得向移动操作系统进军了。
<John_Morgan> rpm不能安装，提示 user mockbuild does not exist - using root是什么意思？
<Warm_HUG> girlcar: 老板要投资了么？
<girlcar> 你没看那些IT名人每天微博都是移动互联网吗。
<Warm_HUG> John_Morgan: 看不懂
<iyten> girlcar: 不是it名人路过
<Warm_HUG> girlcar: 说中文的敲不死？
<girlcar> ??
<Warm_HUG> ！！
<Use-Firefox> 有用openid登录的不？
<Warm_HUG> 我的咋是全角的
<Use-Firefox> 有用openid登录disqus的不？
<girlcar> 走，我们去别地方聊吧，别占这里了。
<Warm_HUG> Use-Firefox: 完全没听说过
 * Use-Firefox 
<Use-Firefox> Warm_HUG: 那算
<Warm_HUG> girlcar: 母车
<iyten> girlcar: 车震女。。。
 * Use-Firefox is Testing something
<UU123> 车震女....
<girlcar> 我在装vmware ESXi和openfiler,现在打开 firefox都很慢了。
<Use-Firefox> Could not sign in you at this time, please close this window and try again. # 老是提示这个,\e9nd
<girlcar> 香车美女
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ulimit不就是fd数量么。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ulimit -n
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 或许是单进程吧？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不是
<UU123> :-D
<happyaron> 重启
<girlcar> 网断了。
<Warm_HUG> girlcar: 满车女孩/母车/女孩车/小女孩车/车女孩
<girlcar> 靠，会不会翻译。
<Warm_HUG> girlcar: 是你先乱组合的，不能怪别人乱翻译哟 lol
<cfy> 有没有人做实验的?
<cfy> 比如光点实验啥的?
<girlcar> cpu 60度
<Warm_HUG> 55摄氏度
<girlcar> 走了， 以后聊。88
<haoqinjin> 第一次来
<haoqinjin> 多多关照
<haoqinjin> 没人？
<Warm_HUG> haoqinjin: ？
<haoqinjin> 好阿
<haoqinjin> 在？
<Warm_HUG> haoqinjin: 和谁好亲近啊？
<haoqinjin> ？
<haoqinjin> 我名字
<flh> 还是这么早啊
<Wm> 今天累睡着了...
<hceasy> 我想开店
<UU123> 我也想开店
<hceasy> 卖手机
<UU123> 一直在确定产品,该卖什么产品呢
<missing> 春
<missing> 最好了
<Warm_HUG> missing: 咪咪，你又在诱惑年轻人做坏事了
<hceasy> 我只负责找买家
<missing> Warm_HUG: 额,没你坏~
<hceasy> 然后把买家地址什么的发给我的一个朋友
<Warm_HUG> 绝对没有的事情
<hceasy> 他负责收款发货
<Warm_HUG> hceasy: 你负责提成？
<hceasy> ...
<hceasy> 差不多吧
<Warm_HUG> hceasy: 以后的跑路做销售的
<hceasy> 他网络上不懂
<UU123> 我负责数钱
<hceasy> 能卖了卖,不能卖了随便
<hceasy> 反正就是帮他忙,不指望赚钱
<UU123> 卖啥
<hceasy> 手机
<hceasy> 要买么?
<Use-Firefox> 有用openid登录disqus的不？
<Use-Firefox> \e9nd，只能用myopenid了。
<i360> 请问Linux有何比较好的压缩工具，我要压缩1G的一个镜像文件
<heiher> i360: 7z
<hceasy> ...
<lazysnake> i360: tar
<i360> lazysnake: 我要类似xz,gzip之类的里面选择一个
<lazysnake> i360: tar cJvfp foo.xz path-of-foo
<heiher> lazysnake: tar 只打包并不压缩吧
<i360> lazysnake: tar是归档
<lazysnake> i360: tar cJvfp foo.xz path-of-foo
<i360> lazysnake: tar只不过是归档罢了
<heiher> i360: 要说压缩率，还是7z好。
<i360> heiher: 在压缩比和压缩时间平衡下
<i360> heiher: 有1G
<hceasy> #ubuntu-cn
<i360> heiher: 我CPU 800MHz
<heiher> i360: 你试试，不行就用 gzip 吧。
<lazysnake> i360: 狂汗。刚刚 不说了么。J是圧为xz 。唉。我4G压为1.4G
<lazysnake> i360: 不行就tar cjvf foo.bz2 foo
<i360> lazysnake: 那样还不如xz -z -k你知道吗
<lazysnake> i360: 当我没说
<i360> heiher: 主要是在xz,gzip,bzip那几个里面选择一个压缩率/时间比较高的
<heiher> lazysnake, 他啊只有一个文件吧。
<heiher> i360, gzip 吧。
<hceasy> 想开店
<hceasy> 想开店
<hceasy> 淘宝
<hceasy> 最鄙视的一个网店
<i360> heiher: gzip的默认压缩会不会删除原来文件？我不希望这样
<heiher> i360 gzip -k
<edison0354> hceasy: 开吧
<i360> heiher: 没看到帮助里面有这个-k参数，我现在在xz
<heiher> i360 哦。
<hceasy> <edison0354> 没有一点经验
<edison0354> hceasy: 开了就有了
<i360> heiher: 现在我的一个ArchLinux没装X就有1G怎么这么大
<Wm> ls
<edison0354> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODgxMg
<^k^> ⇪ title: [Phoronix] No KMS? No Mesa? Run Wayland Off A Linux Framebuffer!
<i360> heiher: 还有不知道WinRAR能不能打开xz
<heiher> i360 安装应用多了吧
<happyaron> i360: 不能吧
<flh> 刚才用rynsc往空白的分区同步了一个系统，能用
<i360> heiher: base,base-devel,fbterm
<heiher> i360 这个没有试过， gzip ,bzip, 7z 是没有问题的。
<i360> heiher: 我还是下一个xz的Win32 Bin
<edison0354> i360: 用7zip
<i360> heiher: 如果有的话
<i360> edison0354: 7-Zip For Windows支持xz?
<heiher> i360 试试吧，你在打包系统？
<edison0354> i360: 不太可能不支持吧……
<i360> heiher: 虚拟机的虚拟硬盘
<haoqinjin> 有用终端连IRC的吗？问个问题
<pocoyo> haoqinjin: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<heiher> i360 哦。
<edison0354> i360: 看了，支持的
<heiher> haoqinjin 什么终端？telnet？
<i360> heiher: U盘带到外面可以Linux一把了
<haoqinjin> 就LINUX的终端阿
<heiher> i360 呵呵，你不如做一个 Live USB
<John_Morgan> haoqinjin: ？
<haoqinjin> IRC中文乱码怎么解决？
<heiher> haoqinjin 什么程序连接的？
<mza_> utf-8
<i360> heiher: 我没有修改BIOS启动权力
<heiher> haoqinin 编译选择对了吗？应该用UTF－8
<heiher> i360 哦。
<haoqinjin> 我是说聊天的时候
<mza_> haoqinjin:你用的什么？
<haoqinjin> 现在是 xchat
<haoqinjin> 直接在终端用ircii中文显示乱码
<mza_> 你加入的时候应该有一个选项，用utf-8
<Warm_HUG> 居然掉线
<haoqinjin> 你们用的不是xchat？
<ultimatebuster> pchat
<ultimatebuster> xchat的fork
<John_Morgan> haoqinjin: /recode add #channel UTF-8 然后把terminal的charset 设下应该就ok
<mza_> padma: utf-8-irssi is type screen -U, start irssi and /set term_charset utf-8
<haoqinjin> 恩？ 试试
<mza_> haoqinjin: http://s23.org/wiki/UTF-8#utf-8-irssi
<hceasy> 刚才手机没电了
<haoqinjin> Unknown command: RECODE
<hceasy> 谁开得有网店
<hceasy> 谁开得有网店
<i360> heiher: 7z有没有数据压缩功能？
<Sean^King> hceasy: 我有个店  呵呵
<i360> heiher: 非目录结构压缩
<heiher> i360 有。
<i360> heiher: 仅仅压缩数据流
<i360> heiher: 如何做
<heiher> i360 组合 tar
<hceasy> <Sean^King> 能传授下经验
<i360> heiher: 不要tar阿，tar是归档用的？
<heiher> i360 应该有目录吧。
<hceasy> ?
<i360> heiher: 没有文件结构的
<i360> heiher: 我希望
<i360> heiher: 象xz之类
<happyaron> i360: gzip
<Sean^King> hceasy: ^_^  我没卖东西 哈哈
<happyaron> i360: 性能最好
<heiher> i360 tar 是归档，然后调用压缩。
<i360> happyaron: gzip比xz?
<happyaron> i360: xz 压缩比最好
<Sean^King> http://www.syshacker.com/  求测下速度
<i360> happyaron: 我觉得xz很慢
<happyaron> i360: 所以就用gzip吧。
<Sean^King> https://www.syshacker.com/   https的也测试下
<hceasy> <Sean^King> 能传授下经验么?
<hadwin> wget是不是有很多东西都下不了啊
<i360> happyaron: 1G要压缩多少时间？(800MHz CPU Pentium M)
<lubcat> ......
<lubcat> 几小时？
<i360> happyaron: 我希望在20分钟之内，我看xz的速度估计要2~3小时
<hceasy> 谁淘宝上开得有网店
<hceasy> 谁能给传授经验
<Sean^King> hceasy: 我就开了店  卖自己闲置的东西
<happyaron> i360: 没法给你估计。
<i360> happyaron: gzip是否能保留原来文件？
<happyaron> i360: 你自己测试一下不就行了？
<happyaron> i360: 当然能
<i360> happyaron: 没看到-k的选项
<cfy> iGnome: ee,再把那个pdf reader的名字说下
<hceasy> <Sean^King> 卖出去的有么?
<cfy> iGnome: 我找不到了
<cfy> i360: xz -v9 xxxx阿
<if_else> 各位兄台，samba 使用 smbclient 访问 localhost，但是无法在其他机子上面访问？谢谢、
<cfy> i360: 或者gzip xxx
<cfy> i360: 最快的gzip -v1 xxxxx
<cfy> hadwin: 不会阿,你再下载什么?
<senghoo> pdf  acroread不错
<i360> cfy: 我现在用默认的-v6已经慢得不得了了，-v9不完蛋？
<cfy> happyaron: gnome上那个默认的pdf阅读器叫啥?
<cfy> i360: -1嘛
<edison0354> cfy: 文档查看器
<happyaron> i360: cat /path/to/file | gzip > destination.gz
<happyaron> cfy: evince
<hadwin> cfy, 网站下的一些文件，但经常显示服务器拒绝
<i360> happyaron: 我是这样想的，但是觉得间接，会不会减慢速度？
<cfy> i360: xz解压快,比lzma1快
<happyaron> i360: 不会。
<cfy> hadwin: 设置-U,
<senghoo> cfy, evince
<happyaron> i360: 性能开销可以忽略
<cfy> hadwin: 加上-U 'Opera/9.80 (X11; Linux x86_64; U; en) Presto/2.6.30 Version/10.63'再试试
<cfy> senghoo: ok,thx
<cfy> happyaron: thx
<i360> happyaron: 这样可能好些：gzip -c file > file.gz?
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> cfy: 我错了……
<hceasy> 求开网店的经验
<cfy> i360: 怎么会....还会更多内存.....
<happyaron> i360: 说实话你感觉不到区别。
<happyaron> cfy: 内存？
<cfy> i360: 要么你算上了删除文件的时间...
<cfy> happyaron: 是阿,pipe不是也要内存的?
<happyaron> cfy: 呃，感觉不出来那点开销的。
<cfy> happyaron: 这个看观点阿....他不是在追求嘛
<Pfj> +i
<cfy> happyaron: i360 xz就是内存占用有点恐怖,大文件要500MB吧,有点吃不消.我一般都bzip2,这样支持广泛.
<i360> happyaron: 关键如果扩大常数因子了我当然会感受到
<cfy> edison0354: 我要在断网前装好软件XD
<happyaron> i360: 话已经说过，你不信就算了。
<iGnome> cfy: 痛苦的，又想要perlcc了。
<cfy> iGnome: perlcc?
<cfy> iGnome: 不是废弃了?
<iGnome> 哎
<edison0354> cfy: 啥软件
<edison0354> iGnome: 好久没拜神了
<i360> happyaron: 那说下为何？
<cfy> edison0354: 貌似是把perl程序转换成C源代码的软件
<happyaron> i360: 你要同时处理几万个文件不？
<edison0354> cfy: 好诡异的软件……
<cfy> edison0354: 不过已经....
<happyaron> i360: 你差几十k内存不？
<edison0354> cfy: 效果好吗？
<i360> happyaron: 我说时间上的差异
<happyaron> i360: 时间上真的感觉不出来
<iGnome> cfy: 看邮件
<cfy> edison0354: 呵呵,我都不会编译呢,曾经生成过一次....已经没了...不清楚
<cfy> iGnome: ok
<edison0354> cfy: 7zip里面的LZMA算法好不？
<i360> happyaron: 我改天测试下，今天有事不行
<iGnome> dawnfantasy: 有空？
<happyaron> i360: 2000G文件也就差半分钟以内。
<edison0354> happyaron: 2000G……
<edison0354> happyaron: 还没见过……
<iGnome> happyaron: . 你咋有2000G的文件
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<cfy> edison0354: 貌似有人作过比较,压缩lzma比lzma2快一倍,解压刚好相反
<i360> happyaron: 我在程序里面把%8优化成&7可以优化3~4倍
<edison0354> cfy: 压缩率呢？
<happyaron> iGnome: cat /dev/urandom
<happyaron> iGnome: 想要多少有多少
<cfy> iGnome: 没有.....英文的我倒有可能有
<happyaron> i360: 你愿意扯，我没时间和你扯。
<iGnome> 那不知道解压得对不。 happyaron
<hceasy> 求开网店的经验!
<i360> happyaron: gzip果然快，现在已经ok了，30%
<iGnome> 估计md5都算死机
<cfy> happyaron: truncate -s 2000G test
<cfy> truncate: failed to truncate `test' at 2147483648000 bytes: No space left on device
<happyaron> i360: 反正已经把方法告诉你了，我不想纠缠这种没意义的问题。
<cfy> i360: 怎么看30%?pv?
<edison0354> i360: 压缩率小啊！
<hceasy> 求开网店的经验
<alvin_rxg> dd /dev/urandom => 2000G
<happyaron> iGnome: ...
<i360> cfy: 估计的，
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: ……
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 那不死人.....
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 2k...G
<senghoo> hceasy, 你要开啥店啊？
<edison0354> cfy: 在人死前，硬盘先挂了……
<iGnome> 围观被吓坏了的 i360
<edison0354> iGnome: 围观神
<happyaron> iGnome: 围观ee
<cfy> edison0354: @_@
<iGnome> 拉，3个人在吓唬 i360...
<cfy> i360: gzip -c xxx|pv > foo.gzip
<hceasy> 哪个是ee
<cfy> 可以看速度.自己比较下就好.
<iQQ> i360: 和谐了
<cfy> 错了....
<happyaron> cfy: pv xxx | gzip > foo.gz
<iQQ> cfy: 这个ID感觉咋样……
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯,我反了,呵呵
<iQQ> happyaron: pv是干啥的？
<happyaron> iQQ: man pv
<cfy> iQQ: 一般,没我这个犀利
<hceasy> 哪个是神的马甲
<senghoo> ...
<perl> iQQ: 看管到里速度的.
<perl> 管道,
<iQQ> perl: 哦
<hceasy> 我要刷屏
<i360> iQQ: ?
<iQQ> i360: 嗯嗯
<perl> happyaron: 你有机会了...
<senghoo> cfy:你在gentoo-cn里？
<hceasy> 刷屏
<happyaron> perl: kk有机会了。
<perl> senghoo: 是阿.
<lubcat> ...
<perl> senghoo: 我gentoo
<perl> happyaron: 嗯,围观,lol
<senghoo> perl,你也是gentoo用户？
<hceasy> 刷屏 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<ultimatebuster> 这里有人用emesene吗？
<perl> senghoo: 是阿,怎么了?
<perl> iGnome: kvm?
<hceasy> 囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧
<i360> iQQ: ?
<i360> T
<i360> kick
<iQQ> i360: 嗯嗯
<dawnfantasy> iGnome, 干嘛
<perl> hceasy: 你这也刷屏.....我看不下去了...没技术含量....
<senghoo> perl, 我也是。。 经常在gentoo下进irc ubuntu频道。。
<iQQ> perl: ……
<iQQ> perl: 来个有技术含量的刷屏
<senghoo> perl,gentoo那太冷清了。
<hceasy> ,.......
<dawnfantasy> 谁刷T谁
<perl> senghoo: 是阿,呵呵.
<lubcat> hceasy: 回去洗洗睡了吧。。
<hceasy> 手机 能刷就不赖了
<iGnome> dawnfantasy: hack一个perlcc出来吧。这么闲。
<perl> iQQ: 我不呢.你创房间,我来好了.
<dawnfantasy> iGnome, 人家不是有么
<iGnome> 我没
<perl> iQQ: 要不写个bot刷?主要是行数
<iGnome> 谁有
<perl> dawnfantasy: 废弃了吧
<iQQ> perl: 汗
<hceasy> 刷多了浪费我流量
<iGnome> 打到豆腐
<dawnfantasy> 这样阿。。算了。。
<dawnfantasy> 那就用pyCC
<iGnome> hceasy:
<iGnome> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<iGnome> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲
<iGnome> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<iGnome> ...
<lubcat> :o
<iQQ> iGnome: 还是神刷版有技术含量……
<hceasy> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂ 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂ 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓â
<hceasy> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂ 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂ 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓â
<iGnome> ~~
<haoqinjin_> ？？
<reiv> iGnome: 居然一个方块都没有.
<haoqinjin_> 神马？
<iGnome> 那说明系统正常
<perl> dawnfantasy: iGnome http://search.cpan.org/dist/perl-5.10.0/pod/perl5100delta.pod#Removal_of_the_bytecode_compiler_and_of_perlcc
<^k^> ⇪ title: perl5100delta - search.cpan.org
<hceasy> 谁的系统正常
<iGnome> perl: 贴啥。很早的事情
<perl> The last version of those modules can be found with perl 5.9.4.
<perl> iGnome: 嗯.我找出引用嘛....
<iGnome> 干脆用pl再实现
<perl> 在op在的时侯刷,就是找死阿....
<perl> 不乖.....
<perl> iGnome: 那不慢死...
<iGnome> 嗯
<John_Morgan> perl: 我好奇 perl 这个名字是什么时候注册的...
<perl> John_Morgan: 没人注册我就注册了XD
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=305171 dawnfantasy
<mrguser> 是不是还有抢注服务？
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<John_Morgan> perl: you are so lucky. perl 87年出现. irc88年出现.
<perl> John_Morgan: 哈哈.估计没人敢叫这个?
<cfy> 我也要低调.....
 * cfy 怎么还没断网?
<John_Morgan> cfy: ....
<cfy> John_Morgan: 低调做人.........
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> iGnome: 高调做神,lol
<cfy> 作人?
<soiamso> reiv: 有没有 6V 充电池的方案?
<iGnome> 都是不知道谁说的。
<Pfj> ibus 退格后就不能输入了。。 怎么解决？
<John_Morgan> Pfj: 装新的。
<adam8157> 欢迎批评指正, 按文件大小排序批量重命名脚本: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/mass_rename
<home> 我爱拉
<home> 我来啦
<home> 大家好哦哦阿
<home> 有人说话么？
<home> 我爱你们
<redcap> ..........
<lazysnake> :-D
<home> 我用YLMF系统哦
<John_Morgan> ......Night buddies.
<home> 雨林木风
<home> 雨林木风
<home> 雨林木风
<home> 雨林木风
<home> 雨林木风
<^k^> home: .. ..
<pocoyo> home: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<zzzop> - -
<home> 刷屏是一种错误的行为～违反网络秩序～我错了
<zzzop> 你是来做广告的么？
<home> 不是阿～
<home> 我装了这个系统就有这个软件～所以来聊聊
<home> 呵呵
<home> what？
<flh> home
<flh> 想听听rsync的应用
<flh> ／exit
<GUN^ROSE> 除了startdict还有什么好用的字典程序吗？
<edison0354> happyaron: 校内加你了
<happyaron> edison0354: 我看看啊，：）
<NoIE> 我下载了WineQQ.deb，并不好用。。。
<atcho> 打算在0点30自动关机，如何办？
<NoIE> 有人在QQ群里贴了几张虐杀小白兔的图片，QQ就崩溃了。
<ultimatebuster> 可以用python实现。
<atcho> ultimatebuster: ？
<ultimatebuster> 或者可以这样：
<ultimatebuster> http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/12/how-to-shutdown-and-reboot-linux-pc-automatically.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: How to Shutdown and Reboot Linux PC automatically : mypapit gnu/linux blog
 * reiv quit
<NoIE> 对了，今天有讲座吗？20时的时候，我忘了开IRC软件了。
<MeaCulpa> smbfs什么内核版本开始废弃的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: msn继续证书过期
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: same hrer
<MeaCulpa> yeah
<MeaCulpa> msn发飙了
<MeaCulpa> 微软啊微软
<MeaCulpa> 但是貌似上游pidgin有更新？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不好使了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez msn报错而已
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 今天报什么鬼certificate的错
<MeaCulpa> roylez 好像pidgin升级了
<MeaCulpa> 有空的直接去上游或者monotone下来source编译
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我早就知道这毒娃总有一天要烂的
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<MeaCulpa> msn毕竟是半开放
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 似乎升级了就好了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 276
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 得去买菜了
<pityonline> NoIE: 讲座告一段落了
<NoIE> pityonline: 谢谢。
<pityonline> NoIE: :)
<ilazy> exit
<gebjgd> 日。pidgin无法隐身了
<gebjgd> 微软要疯阿
<pityonline> 现在 unix 的版权究竟归哪家公司所有？
<happyaron> maybe, M$
<lowsfer> 不是判给novell了么?
<pityonline> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/novell-was-purchased.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Novell 被收购 — LinuxTOY
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你要隐身干什么?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我太出名了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我太拉风了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 所以要隐身装13
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 是怕老婆发现你在什么地方把?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 是为了逃避老婆吧.
<happyaron> lowsfer: novell被收购了。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你太了解我了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 杀你灭口
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你知道的太多了
<fishoneeyed> ge
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 别, 我会怕的.
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不说了, 还不行吗?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 肚子饿了.
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 请我吃饭.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 买鸡腿去，晚上鸡腿肉炖土豆。老婆会开心死的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你有没有胖? 天天那么晚吃饭.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 现在才几点
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你不回家了？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 等你买好了, 再做, 没有两个小时, 我估计下不来.
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我永远是饿到最后.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 鸡肉炖土豆 45分钟搞定
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你个笨
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你还的出去买不是?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 商店在楼下
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 无所谓了.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 无所谓什么？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 无所谓多长时间了.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你老婆呢？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 逛街去了.
<wobu> 通过Gtalk机器人更新腾讯微博、twitter、新浪微博
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不带你去？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我不去.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 钓凯子去了？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 时间就像卷笔刀，我们都是笔。有的人被卷啊卷，笔心就断了；有的人头就尖了；有的人花边很漂亮。这都不重要，重要的是社会地位最高的是一种叫2B的笔，只有他们能做选择题。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有点意思.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 早就看过了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你转的. 你当然看过了.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: pidgin 2.7.6 qq 问题还没修复
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: web2.qq.com
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用的爽爽的
<alvin_rxg> (18:06:33) prefs: purple_prefs_get_string: Unknown pref /plugins/prpl/qq/icon_dir
<alvin_rxg> (18:06:33) QQ: Failed reading icon file /usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_1.png
<alvin_rxg> (18:06:34) QQ_CONVERT: Ungültige Bytefolge in Konvertierungseingabe
<alvin_rxg> (18:06:34) QQ: qq_request_buddy_memo, buddy uid=3151412163, update_class=3151412163
<alvin_rxg> (18:06:34) QQ: <== [53104] CMD_BUDDY_MEMO(0x003E), datalen 5
<alvin_rxg> (18:06:34) QQ_CONVERT: Ungültige Bytefolge in Konvertierungseingabe
<alvin_rxg> 退回了 2.7.3，自从 2.7.4 pidgin qq 协议似乎是更新了，一直有问题
<soiamso> 刚看mono novell 就被收购了
<alvin_rxg> openq 开发者都死哪去了？
<alvin_rxg> pidgin tickets 里边关于 qq 的，没有官方人员的回应
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 别纠结了。web吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: openq的开发者做webqq去了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: firefox 有很多问题， web 配合不好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: chrome
<alvin_rxg> 也不好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一直用chrome + web2.qq.com
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 问题不多
<fishoneeyed> al
<gebjgd> fi
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 用wine弄个miranda, 那个一直可以登录.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 病
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 非也.
<alvin_rxg> 7点了，还没回来……
<alvin_rxg> 冷笑话 : 看到一简历。。个人奖励：在校期间多次获得康师傅“再来一瓶”奖励。
<alvin_rxg> 开饭
<alvin_rxg> 开 pps
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你让你女人别用qq不就行了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 搞过自己的beamer thema么？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 没,用了几年的frankfurt了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: ......
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 其它主题,正文空间太小
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: PaloAlto也不错
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: http://recherche.noiraudes.net/fr/LaTeX.php
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 有解了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 啥解?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 看
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 看了,不知道你遇啥问题了
<guanyu> ?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 自定义的beamer thema
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 没那那个包也能自己制定的说
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 是
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 要写sty
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你给我写个？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 没空
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你折腾这些干啥?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不就完了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: newcommand 不就行了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 毕设答辩
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 要求必须自定义thema?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不要，但是我想
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 装13用的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  现成的也能改啊,为啥要自己从头写sty?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不会改
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: ^^ 不会改,但会写....逻辑上有问题
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: otp的模板是怎么做的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 搞过么
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 没,为啥要搞?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 因为我要把一些东西从otp的模板里弄出来
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 从实际出发,实用为主.   这才是fh的作风
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 以装13出发，装13为主，才是master的作风
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 装13装不过专业的, 内行人看来都业余
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 放心那里没有内行人
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我们实验室就没什么用latex
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 德国码工认为用latex基本就是在装13
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 反正我决定装了，就装到底
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 𡲩, 好像我不在德国一样的...
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 跟着用latex的教授做活的人全用latex
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我们系就没有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 一水的oooo
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你不是码工系的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你是电工系
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 码工系又怎了,  连那几个机械专业的都全要求用latex
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 他们老师只要latex
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 太假了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 从我认识的那几届起,每年都这样
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不过出版社是无所谓的,他们只要书能写成就行
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我们学校的那帮人还都在用ms office
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 得，还是改sty了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 别的方法不会
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 它本身就有些设置可以改的,或者代码里有很漂亮的注释
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 比如怎么在Frankfurt首页里面加入2个图片？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 哪个首页?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: titlepage
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 有位置加图片吗?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 就是想加
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 没位置
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 。。。。。。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 况且门都没开就见山了,不美
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 如果硬要加
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 直接插入就行了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 并不需改sty
<Pwnna> pidgin 又可以了吗？
<Pwnna> This new release updates Pidgin to the latest version, fixing an MSN issue.
<alvin_rxg> Pwnna: openq is still in trouble
<Pwnna> openq?
<alvin_rxg> qq....
<Pwnna> oh
<Pwnna> i don't use it
<Pwnna> so
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 用啥可以定图片的位置？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你是指minipage之类的?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看来就你独自悲伤了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 可以。能定位置就好
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 悲伤啥？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: minipage里面includegraphics?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你要怎样定图片位置?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 省的敲空格了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 空格?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 图片放到frame的某个位置
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 哦,用 vspace, hspace 更省力
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 或者用 raisebox
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 恩。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你要这样手动排版,不如用 openoffice 或者 scribus 算了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 这样用 latex 就没意思了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 只会多费时间
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 而且图片大了以后,每次调整位置,重新编译一次要好久,划不来的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 并且会导至,换个latex版本后,页面内容会像用 word 那样,有偏移
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 搞定了
<Pwnna> 有没有用hamachi的人啊？
<Pwnna> http://code.google.com/p/quamachi/
<flh> 大家好
<flh> kingbo: 早上好
<Pwnna> 晚上好=3
<John_Morgan> 每次 *yum* 什么东西的时候，先下载个 primary_db. 速度是 500+ B/s , 怎么还 mirror 都不行，怎么解决这个问题。..
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-23
<flh> ok
 * Warm_HUG 早上好
<kingbo> flh: 早上好
<flh> kingbo: 早上好，谢谢
<flh> kingbo: 这么早啊？
<kingbo> flh: 谢我什么?
<flh> kingbo: 我的config.autosave  irssi 没有用了
<kingbo> flh: irssi的我没用过，不懂啊
<ubuntu_> hello
<flh> 大家好
<pocoyo> flh: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<flh> pocoyo: 早上好，饭了吗？
<flh> e
<flh> 有人不？
<pocoyo> flh: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<flh> tdn
<flh> est: 这有机器人没有？
<flh> 这有机器人没有？
<est> flh, no idea
<est> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<flh> 这有机器人没有？想用一下机器人
<lowsfer> Chanserv就是吧
<flh> lowsfer: 谢谢
<lowsfer> 我是猜的，channel server的意思吧，我也没用过
<Warm_HUG> 周二啦
<pityonline> http://tech.qq.com/a/20101122/000495.htm 看来这事儿是真的
<flh> ChanServ: 什么？
 * entropy4 slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large trout
<pityonline> flh: chanserv 是 freenode 的服务机器人
<flh> Warm_HUG: 周二不好，我工作累啊
<flh> pityonline:您好，谢谢，有人告诉我，我试试
<Warm_HUG> flh: 周二意味着就快周末了
<pityonline> flh: /msg chanserv help
<flh> pityonline:我的系统坏了，安装了ubu，结果notiy.pl提示不能有了，气死人
 * entropy4 slaps lubotu2 around a bit with a large trout
<pityonline> flh: 少了东西了吧
<flh> pityonline:现在还好有声音，这样就算了
<pityonline> flh: sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin
<flh> pityonline:不清楚，又google,太累人
<lowsfer> flh:我的相反，木有声音，有notify
<pityonline> flh: 你看看在终端直接运行 notify-send hello 能不能显示提示
<flh> lowsfer: 感觉声音的好，不用看
<pityonline> lowsfer: 声音提示我用的 beep_beep.pl
<pocoyo> pityonline: 有短地址的bash脚本没有?
<flh> pityonline: 我试试notify-send hello
<flh> notify-send hello
<lowsfer> flh:在terminal运行
<pityonline> flh: 不是在聊天室里试，打开一个终端试
<flh> pityonline: 没有
<lowsfer> flh:那么你的桌面消息协议有问题
<flh> pityonline: 提示：bash: notify-send: command not found
<roylez> flh: aptitude search libnotify
<flh> pityonline: 可能少了什么，要安装系统？我现在用的是无盘的debian
<lowsfer> flh
<lowsfer> flh:这个是libnotify里面的
<flh> roylez: 在试
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席我想把 前一个命令的输出 复制到粘贴板里 xsel 怎么用? 比如 echo "TEST" | xsel ????
<pityonline> flh: sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin
<flh> roylez: libnotify-bin 一个行不？
<pocoyo> flh: 行.
<pocoyo> pityonline: 我想把  前一个命令的输出 复制到粘贴板里 xsel 怎么用? 比如 echo "TEST" | xsel ????
<flh> pocoyo: 14m,好大啊
<iOpera> xsel -o
<pocoyo> flh: ...
<iOpera> 后面的-i
<pityonline> pocoyo: xsel 是干啥的？
<lowsfer> pocoyo:*-bin是什么意思？ubuntu的不都是编译好的么？源码包加-src可以理解，bin为什么要加？
<flh> 谢谢大家，安装libnotify-bin就好了
<pityonline> lowsfer: 只是叫这个名字……
<pocoyo> lowsfer: 就是个包名吧
<pocoyo> roylez: pityonline 被你俩无视了 靠...
<pityonline> pocoyo: xsel 是粘贴板？
<lowsfer> pocoyo:为什么不久叫libnotify？
<lowsfer> 不是默认就是二进制包么？
<pocoyo> lowsfer: 好问题. 你可以去问问作者
<pityonline> pocoyo: 我都回答你两次了
<pocoyo> pityonline: ...
<iOpera> 库才叫lib。这是库带是bin实例
<pocoyo> iOpera: ~神~ 我想把  前一个命令的输出 复制到粘贴板里 xsel 怎么用? 比如 echo "TEST" | xsel ????
<lowsfer> iOpera:像gentoo里面默认的是源码包，二进制包就加上bin，但是gentoo里面肯定没有-src的啊？
<flh> pityonline: 现在总算搞定，太谢谢了
<pityonline> pocoyo: echo test | xsel -i
<pityonline> flh: :)
<pocoyo> pityonline: echo "test" | xsel -i
<iOpera> 说也说了。
<iOpera> 也不看man
<iOpera> 也不搜索论坛
<flh> pityonline: 只是debian提示的外观不好看，过大
<pocoyo> pityonline: 不行.
<iOpera> 打倒蓝色药丸
<pocoyo>  
<pocoyo> iOpera: 看了 搜了. 看不懂 没搜明白
<pocoyo> 就要个简单的提下就成
<pityonline> flh: 反正外观都可以随便改
<iOpera> 分清楚3套剪贴板没
<iOpera> -p 的开关
<pityonline> pocoyo: 再执行 xsel 回车就出来了
<iOpera> 选择你想要的那套剪贴板先
<pocoyo> iOpera: 没有....
<iOpera> 3套剪贴板
<flh> pityonline: linux真是扯不完了，学能真难，还能自己定义，，，，  天啊
<pityonline> pocoyo: echo `date` | xsel -i
<pocoyo> pityonline: 是这么回事.
<iOpera> -p -b 用得多，第一个是鼠标中键的，第2个是ctrl-v的
<pityonline> flh: linux 最大的好处就是允许更你改任何一个细节，如果你能力足够强的话
<pocoyo> pityonline: iOpera 我想用 弄完后 可以右键 粘贴那种的.?
<pityonline> pocoyo: 听神的话
<iOpera> -b
<flh> pityonline: 感觉用无盘的系统挺舒服的
<pityonline> pocoyo: 你提 xsel 我刚试的
 * pocoyo ok 跪倒在~神~的石榴裙下.
<pityonline> flh: live cd 是吗？
<pocoyo> s/跪/拜/
<flh> pityonline: 不是，我是通过另一台来用的
<iOpera> 跪吧，还是
<pityonline> pocoyo: The X server maintains three selections, called PRIMARY, SECONDARY and CLIPBOARD.
<pityonline> flh: 是读的内网里的一台电脑里的系统吗？
<flh> pityonline: 以前一个旧的笔记本，安装了无盘debina,,,
<flh> pityonline: 是的
<pocoyo> pityonline: so easy -b!
<pityonline> flh: 我还是搞不懂无盘系统到底是怎么回事
<flh> pityonline: 你想弄？
<pityonline> flh: 不，只是想了解一下
<flh> pityonline: 如果要，我可以共享一点我个人用过的
<pityonline> flh: 我现在只是对概念模糊
<iOpera> http://baike.baidu.com/view/1063934.htm pityonline
<flh> pityonline: 通过网络运行的系统，不需要本地文件。哈哈
<pityonline> pocoyo: -b 是中键的？
<pityonline> flh: 那本地需要硬盘不？
<pocoyo> pityonline:  我不知道 右键可以粘贴的.
<flh> pityonline: 是的，不需要，
<pityonline> iOpera: 拜谢神
<pityonline> flh: 这么说拿个没有硬盘但其它硬件齐全的主机就可以用喽？
<flh> pityonline: 我是用它备份资料，fdisk -l就明白
<flh> pityonline: 是你的意思
<flh> pityonline: 用它安装系统也行
<pityonline> flh: 从LAN启动吗？
<flh> pityonline: 是的,我是pex启动的
<pityonline> flh: ……
<pityonline> flh: 谢谢，有空我研究研究
<flh> pityonline: 我主要是玩，
<pityonline> flh: good
<roylez> pocoyo: man xsel ，primary, secondary任挑的
<Warm_HUG> 结构体，没有哪本书讲的比较好么？
<wzlxx> 终端的颜色配置在哪里？默认的
<if_else> 各位兄台，vpnc 里面哪个参数指定 secure 加密方式，怎么没找到，只有 weak 和 none 谢谢
<John_Morgan> wzlxx: Edit/Profile preferences.color
<wzlxx> John_Morgan, where is the preferences.color?
<John_Morgan> wzlxx: Profile Preference 里有个标签 color
<calebot> wzlxx: gnome-terminal?
<wzlxx> calebot, xterm
<wzlxx> John_Morgan, xterm
<calebot> wzlxx: man xterm 应该有写
<calebot> 这里用 xterm 的不少
 * calebot is rxvt / vte fans
<wzlxx> calebot John_Morgan ,我的xterm里没有颜色方案的，我都去掉了，但还是有颜色~~郁闷，我一看黄色的字就头晕~~
<lazysnake> 只能启动xterm不能启动别的term，/usr 权限好像有问题。何解
<calebot> lazysnake: 啥 distro?
 * lazysnake root启动没有任何问题。
<lazysnake> calebot: arch
<calebot> lazysnake: 不小心把 /usr 权限改坏了？
<lazysnake> calebot: :-D真没办法么
<lazysnake> http://ubuntugeek.blogbus.com/logs/31310723.html :-D
<^k^> ⇪ title: 千错万错 就是不能乱改 /usr的权限 - UBUNTU GEEK - 博客大巴
<calebot> lazysnake: 可以一个个改回去
<wzlxx> calebot, 貌似不是Xterm的问题了，xterm里的颜色配置我全删了~~
<calebot> lazysnake: 就是累得荒
<pocoyo> roylez: -i -b 是我想要的  反正是看不懂.
<roylez> wzlxx: xrdb了没？
<calebot> wzlxx: 是说 ls 的颜色之类的？
<lazysnake> 8-)汗。我想知道的是哪些一定要修改的。
<wzlxx> calebot, 是
<pocoyo> roylez: 长地址有啥用处?
<roylez> pocoyo: 死牛，这两个字你都看不懂？
<wzlxx> roylez, 嗯
<calebot> wzlxx: 那就改 bash 设置呗
<roylez> pocoyo: 什么长地址？
<pocoyo> roylez: 字面意思懂. 代表的意义 不懂.
<pocoyo> roylez: 短地址...
<wzlxx> calebot, 哪里？.bashrc???
<roylez> pocoyo: uploadimg那个没救了，几个网站我没一个能用的
<calebot> wzlxx: LS_COLORS
<calebot> wzlxx: $LS_COLORS 环境变量
<wzlxx> calebot, 没有~
<calebot> wzlxx: 自己改啊
<wzlxx> calebot, 你ls /dev看下
<alwayz> ubuntu 10.04， 我是否可以把 compiz 删除呢？
<pocoyo> roylez: 我换成 curl 的了 可以.kimg.es?
<calebot> wzlxx: echo $LS_COLORS
<scflh> pityonline: 帮我看一下，flh的ip  我是flh在外面
<alwayz> 不用特效桌面，又自启动，浪费内存
<wzlxx> calebot, 说过了，没有
<roylez> pocoyo: 我都连不上 kimg.es 了阿
<calebot> wzlxx: 上网抄一个吧
<wzlxx> calebot, 你ls /dev看下
<Warm_HUG> scflh: /whois flh
<wzlxx> calebot, 什么颜色？
<roylez> pocoyo: 在公司可以，在家不行，公司用的联通的，家里是电信，nnnnd
<calebot> wzlxx: 很多 device 默认都黄色的
<wzlxx> 哦
<calebot> wzlxx: 没事表看 device 得了
<wzlxx> calebot, 呵呵
<scflh> Warm_HUG: 谢谢
<tanCN> .
<pocoyo> roylez: ...我这儿连得上.
<pityonline> scflh: 你确定？
<scflh> pityonline: 是我，我想ssh进自己的电脑，无盘的，有问题，进不了
<scflh> pityonline: 我现在是外地的opera上来聊天
<pityonline> scflh: 哦 flh       H   0  ~flh@115.230.78.96 [flh]
<pityonline> scflh: 我以为你是冒充的呢……
<zkwlx> TclError: can't find package Tix哪位知道这个错是什么情况？
<zkwlx> 我import Tix
<scflh> pityonline: 有人告诉我了，我安装了ssh，ssh不进去，不明白
<zkwlx> Python2.6.5的
<scflh> zkwlx: apt-get update没有？
<pityonline> scflh: 如果你从外网进，端口没做映射当然进不去
<zkwlx> scflh, 跟这个有关系？
<calebot> scflh: 在家要先用 localhost 测试 ssh
<scflh> pityonline: 路由器上弄了
<pityonline> scflh: 怎么弄的？
<scflh> pityonline: 明白，我的另一台没有，那个ip变了
<calebot> scflh: 内网 ip?
<pityonline> scflh: ……
<scflh> pityonline: 设置了一台133  另一台111没有端口映像，笨
<lazysnake> calebot: 复活了。XD
<calebot> lazysnake: 全部 chmod 777?
<pityonline> scflh: 哦
<zkwlx> scflh, import的时候没问题，就是top = Tix.Tk()的时候报错了
<scflh> calebot: 家里的，两台电脑
<lazysnake> calebot: nope
<calebot> lazysnake: /usr 影响太大了，最好找台没问题的确认各目录权限
<lazysnake> calebot:  chown root:root /usr/lib/*  -R;chmod 4755 /usr/lib/* -R; 这个命令也对/usr/bin做一次。
<scflh> calebot: 是要分别为不同的ip设置商品映像才行，我只设置了一吧，
<lazysnake> calebot: 基本上不可能。
<lazysnake> calebot: 进live cd？
<calebot> lazysnake: 个人用倒是无所谓 <- 如果没开啥 service
<lazysnake> calebot: 要我重新安装那基本是不可能的。有备份包。orz.
<calebot> lazysnake: 服务器的权限要很慎重的
<calebot> lazysnake: 重装是比较快 XD
<scflh> pityonline: 再设置就是把ip及端口加上就行吧？
<maivel> 问下kjournald这个服务一直对硬盘读写很大是什么问题？机器负载很高
<xiaohuhu> 哈哈，是啊
<lazysnake> calebot:  :-D自家用
<xiaohuhu> 卸载更是快。。。
<pityonline> scflh: 应该是
<xiaohuhu> :-D
<wzlxx> calebot, 知道了，原来是之前ls的别名的原因
<scflh> pityonline: 没有想，如果一台机设置为两个ip，刚才的无盘服务器，也许就更方便了，可是没有测试？
<pityonline> scflh: 有的可以设置两个 ip
<scflh> pityonline: ssh不进家中的机，，什么也做不了，唉
<pityonline> scflh: 应该先在本地测试好，再到远程去连接
<scflh> pityonline: 今天明白一事：只要我家里的irssi开着，我就能查到那个公网的ip,,,,,,,,,可以用/whois flh
<scflh> pityonline: 是的，小心行昨万年船
<palomino|working> 弄个动态域名吧 , scflh
<pityonline> scflh: 嗯
<pityonline> scflh: 哥们你这错别字得改改了，看得我有点儿头疼……
<scflh> palomino|working: 大家都那样说，只是没有试过，如果不借软件，可能更方便
<wzlxx> xterm里facesize是什么？
<palomino|working> 3322的动态域名通过lynx就能设置,不需要装客户端了 , scflh
<roylez_> palomino|working: 怕了米咯
<NoIE> 请问，我用chromium浏览器，一旦按下退格键，输入法就会失灵。
<MengXingHun> 问大家一个 程序设计问题~~~~
<MengXingHun> 刚学这东西
<MengXingHun> :))
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez_
<NoIE> 请问，这种情况，我应该换浏览器还是输入法？
<palomino|working> 这个我倒是没遇到过.. , NoIE
<palomino|working> 我用的ibus , NoIE
<NoIE> palomino|working: 哦，谢谢。
<MengXingHun> 象那种 ，比如IRC bot （python） 怎么实现一边 接收 信息，一边send，一边监视raw_input
<MengXingHun> 监视 raw_input 貌似
<MengXingHun> -_-
<if_else> 各位兄台，vpnc 里面的 Xauth obfuscated password <hex string> 是在客户端加密密码吗，谢谢
<wzlxx> 谁过了那个改配置实现补丁的方法
<roylez_> palomino|working: 怕了me咯
<palomino|working> .... , roylez_
<soiamso> MengXingHun: thread
<MengXingHun> soiamso: thread?  while True:
<MengXingHun> ?
<scflh_> flh_: d
<soiamso> MengXingHun: 就是在python里面开thread, 然后不同的thread  干不同的工作
<soiamso> MengXingHun:  怎么实现一边 接收 信息，一边send 这个情况是不可能真正的在同一个时间，一个IRC只有一个socket, 建议看看 http://www.ppurl.com/?s=UNIX+Network+Programming 第一章
<scflh_> flh_: no
<applepoint> debian源里的内核最高才32，怎样可以装新的内核阿？ 我要现成的，不要编译
<applepoint> 我给debian加了ubuntu的源，倒是装上去了，却启动不起来
<scflh_> applepoint: 你用debian  是什么版本的？
<applepoint> scflh_: testing
<applepoint> debian源慢的要死
<dshbusiness1> Shit. 最后一节课，老师居然不给画重点……
<applepoint> 更新
<scflh_> applepoint: 我上次升test结果出了点问题，，bachrc不正常
<applepoint> scflh_: 我装的直接是 testing
<applepoint> dshbusiness1: 让老师划一下非重点。。。
<scflh_> applepoint: debian保守，想换内核，不方便
<dshbusiness1> applepoint: 诶……悲剧了……祈祷能过吧……
<applepoint> scflh_: 可怜我的ATI显卡
<scflh_> applepoint: 我也是啊，怎么了 ？
<applepoint> scflh_: 什么型号？
<applepoint> scflh_: 台式还是本本？
<scflh_> applepoint: 下载驱动安装，更方便啊
<soiamso> dshbusiness1: 什么课？文课？
<applepoint> scflh_: 官方驱动吗？
<scflh_> applepoint:  hp4411s 本
<dshbusiness1> soiamso: 万恶的专业课
<jyf1987> 买瓜的 最近怎么不来了
<applepoint> scflh_: 我刚买的本，显卡是 ATI  545V
<scflh_> applepoint:  是啊，相近版本我是
<scflh_> applepoint:  那你的新啊，我是前年的产品
<applepoint> scflh_: 安装了官方驱动，还不如默认的呢
<applepoint> scflh_: 默认的驱动，不支持3d
<scflh_> applepoint:  安装了，不如默认的，为什么？
<dshbusiness> 来膜拜一下伟大的神，保佑我专业课全过吧……去自习了了……
<scflh_> applepoint:  原来这样，我不喜欢3D，极少关心
<applepoint> scflh_: 安装了官方的，倒是跑起来3d游戏了，结果拖动个普通窗口都卡的要死
<MengXingHun> soiamso: 谢谢。
<scflh_> applepoint:  我也有这样的感觉，，所以不开它
<applepoint> scflh_: 非3d的又不行了
<MengXingHun> 刚刚有事去了。
<MengXingHun> :))
<soiamso> MengXingHun: 知道怎样搞Thread了吧，有的语言直接 fork, 有的是实例化
<applepoint> scflh_: 所以呀，我也只好用默认驱动
<scflh_> applepoint:  新本的cpu怎么样，版本？
<MengXingHun> soiamso: 我知道哦
<MengXingHun> 但是
<applepoint> scflh_: 我的cpu ? 老了 t4500 2.3GHZ
<scflh_> applepoint:  t系列的，好像不支持vt  是不是？
<applepoint> scflh_: vt ?
<scflh_> applepoint:  是啊，内核虚拟化技术
<applepoint> scflh_: 虚拟化？貌似支持
<MengXingHun> soiamso:   那是多线程。
<applepoint> scflh_: 怎么看？
<scflh_> applepoint:  比如，你想用win7 vhd ,可能就要这功能
<MengXingHun> soiamso:  还需要  Queue?
 * messi 有人知道老版本的flashplayer哪里下载吗？我现在用的10,1,102,65，播着播着突然卡住，屏幕卡住，键盘不能输入，只能硬重启。
<applepoint> scflh_: 据说新版内核会对显卡支持更好，所以想换新内核
<applepoint> scflh_: 会对3d支持更好一点
<scflh_> applepoint:  ubu的内核新
<soiamso> MengXingHun: lock 吧，有的语言就是一个自动的lock, python的lock很少用
<scflh_> applepoint:  ubu我用了半个月了，感觉也可以
<applepoint> scflh_: 恩。是 35 的
<applepoint> scflh_: 和debian 没啥区别
<applepoint> scflh_: ub的源里面软件比debian要少很多
<soiamso> MengXingHun:  可以翻翻，但是socket是阻塞的，python里面应该不用lock, 应该会自动等待到资源空闲的时候自动写，应该有个timeout的设定
 * applepoint 忽然发现今天人很多。。。
<MengXingHun> soiamso:  我想到了....
<ultimatebuster> 人多吗？
<calebot> applepoint: 说反了吧
<calebot> debian的源里面软件比ub要少很多
<MengXingHun> soiamso:  这样实现，没有收到信息  就静默。 收到信息，然后判断需要不需要 回复，也就是发送，需要就 调用 def send():
<MengXingHun> 嘿嘿
<MengXingHun> ~~~~
<MengXingHun> 我没经验
<entropy4> hi
<MengXingHun> -_-
<applepoint> calebot: 不知道阿。以前用ub9.10时，感觉软件很多，但是10.10的软件变得很少
 * entropy4 slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large trout
<MengXingHun> soiamso:  开始我一直是想用一个进程watch监视  raw-input 输入函数，有输入就send发送。
<MengXingHun> 原来不需要~
<MengXingHun> 嘿嘿~~
<MengXingHun> 我甚至还想写网络层了....晕~~~
<lkk-> putty 想按 F2 , 好像键不对
<flhabc> 大家好
<pocoyo> flhabc: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<steelgeek> 测试 测试
<soiamso> MengXingHun: Thread 人机交互性能比较好吧。但是对一个socket除非是多对一，一般不建thread吧
<soiamso> MengXingHun: 也可以看看Twist
<steelgeek> 测试 测试
<tanCN> Lunch time
<onshoestring> ?
<onshoestring> 没人说话？
<onshoestring> ？
<flh_> onshoestring: ？
<flh_> onshoestring: 是开饭时间吧
<onshoestring> 有人啊
<flh_> ／
<onshoestring> 我还以为是empthay不同步
<flh> onshoestring: onshoestring 是什么？
<onshoestring> 是人名啊
<onshoestring> 好像empathy客户端还没有web好
<onshoestring> 感觉顺序不对啊
<flh> 还是换作fcitx习惯
<flh> cfy: 你好
<cfy> flh: 你好
<flh> cfy: 我的消息提示，跑到屏幕上方了，能不能在下方，容易见到？
<lazysnake> 大家好
<pocoyo> lazysnake: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<cfy> flh: ? notify?
<flh> cfy: ubu  irssi notiy
<cfy> 哦,不清楚.不怎么会使用irssi
 * lazysnake 我执行了 chmod 755 /usr -R 有什么办法回复么
<flh> cfy: 是的，notify 老是记不信
<lazysnake> 唉吃饭了
<cfy> lazysnake: 回复啥?
<flh> cfy: 恢复权限的意思
<cfy> flh: 哦.重新安装一遍好了
<LeithWong> 记得之前的权限马
<flh> cfy: 哈哈，
<cfy> flh: 呵呵.
<flh> cfy: 我昨天是实在没有办法才重安装的
<cfy> flh: 你重装了?为啥?
<cfy> lazysnake: chmod a=r,a+X -R /usr/
<cfy> lazysnake: 再 chmod +x /usr/{bin/,sbin/}
<cfy> 应该差不多吧
<flh> cfy: boot /etc 好多的文件夹没有了
<missing> 2~
<cfy> 什么地方不行,再弄好了.
<cfy> 或者看看什么地方有记录的.
<cfy> missing: 咪咪
<missing> cf
<missing> cfy: hi
<cfy> flh: - -!,你悲剧,我昨天断网后,不小心删除了/usr/portage.....囧
<flh> cfy: 高手也失手啊，嘻嘻
 * missing 恭喜cfy~
<flh> cfy: 怎么把那个notify提示弄到底下一点儿？
<cfy> flh: 呵呵.没事的.就是再同步一次有点小慢....ps:我也不是高手阿....
<cfy> flh: 额,我不怎么用的irssi的..
<cfy> missing: @_@
<missing> cfy: 还不吃饭啊
<cfy> missing: 都吃好咯.
<cfy> cpufrequtils
<flh> cfy: 是我开始学同步，才同步掉啊，天啊，不过，现在会rsync了，代价是重装系统一次
<missing> cfy: 哦,不错~
<cfy> 大家都用什么governor?
<cfy> 我喜欢conservative
<flh> 怎么把那个notify提示弄到底下一点儿？我显示在左上方
<cfy> flh: gentoo? rsync和重装有什么关系?
<flh> cfy: 不会gentoo
<anohigisavay> 我想问个问题
<cfy> flh: 我觉得gentoo很好.最好地方是有更多的选择权利
<anohigisavay> 我用的是linux mint，所以 我想也可以到这儿来问问题
<anohigisavay> 我的rhythmbox不能播放ape格式的音频
<cfy> @_@
<anohigisavay> 但是其他的播放器都能播放
<anohigisavay> bansee, vlc, mplayer, totem
<cfy> anohigisavay: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=5941
<cfy> http://goo.gl/2pERu
<anohigisavay> kj@KJ-LINUXMINT /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10 $ ls|grep monkey
<anohigisavay> libgstmonkeysaudio.so
<anohigisavay> kj@KJ-LINUXMINT /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10 $
<lainme> vim里用正则怎么删掉一个字符串最后的“/”？
<lainme> 解决了。。
<cfy> s/\/$/ ?
<cfy> s/\/$// ?
<anohigisavay> kj@KJ-LINUXMINT /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10 $ gst-inspect-0.10 |grep Monkey
<anohigisavay> ffmpeg:  ffdec_ape: FFmpeg Monkey's Audio decoder
<anohigisavay> ffmpeg:  ffdemux_ape: FFmpeg Monkey's Audio demuxer
<anohigisavay> kj@KJ-LINUXMINT /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10 $
<cfy> darkwhite: 你是darkraven么?
<pocoyo> anohigisavay: 我的个别的 ape 不能在rhythmbox列表里显示出来 但是可以听到声音。
<steelgeek> pocoyo: 文件编码的问题？
<anohigisavay> pocoto: 我的完全没反应
<pocoyo> steelgeek: 怎么修正？ 原来是可以显示的。
<anohigisavay> pocoyo: 我的完全没反应
<pocoyo> anohigisavay: 我的有的ape 正常， 个别 的不能显示，但是可以听。
<steelgeek> pocoyo: mp3的编码正常吗？
<pocoyo> steelgeek: ape的。。。。
<King_using_this> pocoyo 用easytag修改标签编码为utf8
<anohigisavay> mp3正常
<pocoyo> King_using_this: ape也用改么？
<anohigisavay> checking for   gstreamer-0.8 >= 0.8.0   gstreamer-plugins-0.8 >= 0.8.0... configure: error: you need gstreamer development packages installed !
<steelgeek> pocoyo: mp3的乱码我修改过可以 ape的没试过
<flh> 我想问下，正常的linux用户，国内大约有多少？
<anohigisavay> 已经是gstreamer-0.10了，没有0.8的，这个解码器也不能编译了
<steelgeek> flh: 还有不正常的linux用户？
<pocoyo> mp3正常。
<wzlxx> yaourt有没有什么还的替代品？？？？？？？
<flh> steelgeek: 偶然用用，交换用，完全用
<missing> yaourt不好吗?
<anohigisavay> 问题是其他使用gstreamer后端的播放器全都能播放，虽然有点小问题
<flh> steelgeek: 我是交换着用，
<steelgeek> flh: 我认识的没几个
<pocoyo> anohigisavay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/81486
<steelgeek> flh: 我用linux桌面2年多
<pocoyo> anohigisavay: 这几个装了么？
<flh> steelgeek: 虽然我有五年的时间，便依然跟新手一样
<King_using_this> pocoyo 乱码除了编码问题外 就是字体问题了 你说mp3的可以 那就不是字体问题了
<wzlxx> missing, yaourt的配色在哪里？它显示的黄色看不清
<LeithWong> 用的很多 但是 要是完全用还是不行 公司
<steelgeek> flh: 你做什么行业？
<missing> wzlxx: ...你的显示器有问题吧?
<steelgeek> flh: 如果工作用的不多，只能靠兴趣
<flh> steelgeek: 学校混饭呗
<missing> 不知道可以改配色哦
<pocoyo> King_using_this: 有没有修改ape的？
<anohigisavay> 我看看哈
<LeithWong> 基本上是终端的配色问题 wzlxx
<wzlxx> missing, 不是，我喜欢用白色底的终端
<steelgeek> flh: 哦
<King_using_this> pocoyo easytag是图形界面的 可以改mp3
<wzlxx> LeithWong, 黄色在白底上基本看不见，，orz
<King_using_this> pocoyo ape不晓得你可以试试
<missing> wzlxx: 哦,我不知道可不可以改哦,我一向都是黑色终端
<anohigisavay> kj@KJ-LINUXMINT ~/下载/gst-monkeysaudio-0.8.2 $ dpkg --list | grep gstreamer0.10-
<anohigisavay> ii  gstreamer0.10-alsa                        0.10.30-2                                         GStreamer plugin for ALSA
<anohigisavay> ii  gstreamer0.10-esd                         0.10.25-4ubuntu2                                  GStreamer plugin for ESD
<anohigisavay> ii  gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg                      0.10.11-1                                         FFmpeg plugin for GStreamer
<anohigisavay> ii  gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner 7.0.20100316-3                                    MP3 codec support for GStreamer
<anohigisavay> ii  gstreamer0.10-gnonlin                     0.10.16-1                                         non-linear editing module for GStreamer
<^k^> anohigisavay:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<wzlxx> missing, 黑色感觉不久经风霜
<LeithWong> wzlxx: 白色背景很不好把 对比度不高
<flh> steelgeek: 希望有个linux用户的统计数，就这样
<pocoyo> King_using_this: 我用过 不好用。
<NoIE> 为什么使用M$表示微软？
<King_using_this> pocoyo 另外你可以用命令id3** 记得不是很清楚了
<LeithWong> wzlxx: 换黑色的 和半透明的
<wzlxx> LeithWong, 推荐一个前后色搭配
<missing> wzlxx: 呵呵,自己喜欢就好了
<steelgeek> flh: 嗯 我认识的并且坚持用linux的用户 包括desktop & server 不超过5人
<steelgeek> flh: :-)
<anohigisavay> 看样子我都装了
<flh> steelgeek: 没有空闲，就玩不起它
<King_using_this> pocoyo 我去网上搜搜 ape文件显示不了的多不多
<albert> 这里是ubuntu中国么？
<flh> steelgeek: 我身边却没有，可怜啊
<LeithWong> 满屏的汉字
<pocoyo> King_using_this: thanks
<pocoyo> anohigisavay: 你好多包没有装貌似。
<steelgeek> flh: 也不是 我笔记本和工作机都是用ubuntu
<flh> albert: 是
<steelgeek> flh: 写文档用texlive
<flh> albert: steelgeek 你是深入了
<anohigisavay> ？？
<pocoyo> anohigisavay: #gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<albert> 新装了一个ubuntu10.10.有个东西想请教，ubuntu10.10的默认guest密码是多少啊？
<flh> albert: 我不用它。没有用过
<anohigisavay> ii  gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad                 0.10.20-1ubuntu1                                  GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set
<anohigisavay> ii  gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse      0.10.20-1ubuntu1                                  GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set (Multiverse Variant)
<albert> 每次进客人会话都不知到密码，一些东西不方便
<anohigisavay> ii  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly                0.10.16-1                                         GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set
<anohigisavay> ii  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse     0.10.16-1                                         GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set (Multiverse Variant)
<flh> albert: 我平常用nano
<anohigisavay> 装过了
<LeithWong> albert: 你用tex的？ 这个学习曲线貌似还是挺陡的
<albert> what is steelggk？
<wzlxx> LeithWong, 推荐一个前后色搭配
<steelgeek> flh: 现在想换成gentoo或者arch
<pocoyo> anohigisavay: ugly有么？
<albert> 你知道linux的默认密码是多少么？这个东西麻烦，他自己新建的用户，又不告诉密码。而且还不知道怎么删除这个用户然后再重新新建
<anohigisavay> 有，绝对i同错
<anohigisavay> 绝对没错
<flh> steelgeek: 有时间就行啊，我换arch,结果装不了ati就没有用了，放一边
<King_using_this> pocoyo http://www.da1ba.com/2008/04/apeencode/
<steelgeek> flh: 试过freebsd的桌面没？
<LeithWong> wzlxx: 你用的是urxvt吧
<flh> steelgeek: 试过，推向在不会安装软件，配置源，多前年
<wzlxx> LeithWong, xterm和urxvt都用了，xterm多一点
<flh> steelgeek: 试过，失败在不会安装软件，配置源，多前年
<King_using_this> pocoyo http://roy0524.blog.163.com/blog/static/364979072007102611811857/
<^k^> ⇪ title: xmms乱码解决方法和让ubuntu系统xmms播放器支持wma和ape格式 - roy0524的日志 - 网易博客
<flh> steelgeek: 最好先虚拟机上玩玩，熟悉后安装
<anohigisavay> 这里怎么和一个人私聊呀
<steelgeek> flh: freebsd刚上班那会做过一段时间服务器 后来就不用了
<flh> anohigisavay: /msg name abcddddd
<anohigisavay> 嗯，谢谢
<makao007> fedora如何连接vpn 的l2tp?
<flh> steelgeek: 我喜欢debian,只是软件旧了些
<missing> flh: 有新的啊,用testing就蛮不错的
<entropy4> 大家好
<missing> 好
<steelgeek> flh: 公司新上了个虚拟华方案 基于debian lenny 叫proxmox ve 很不错
<flh> steelgeek: 至少内核就旧了
<pocoyo> King_using_this: http://www.linuxdiyf.com/bbs/thread-166845-1-1.html 跟这哥们 2.描述的差不多 不过我这儿没提示没有导入。
<wzlxx> LeithWong, 换packer了
<flh> steelgeek: 我正是为了笔记本上的hdmi才换ubu的，
<steelgeek> flh: :-) 我的本本没你的高级
<steelgeek> flh: 几年前的asus f8
<steelgeek> flh: 从8.04开始一直用到 现在的10.10
<flh> steelgeek: 我是不高级，是外接了显示器，为了大屏
<LeithWong> wzlxx: 不管是什么吧 我背景用的就是黑色加半透明
<flh> steelgeek: 我还是lucid  老你一个版本
<wzlxx> LeithWong, 哦
<steelgeek> flh: 上班了 有空聊
<anohigisavay> lucid是lts吧
<flh> steelgeek: lucid长时间支持，以后不换了，祝开心
<flh> anohigisavay: 是的
<anohigisavay> 所谓的长时间支持是什么意思呀
<anohigisavay> 软件包更新时间长吗？
<flh> anohigisavay: 以前的更新，我想是这样吧
<flh> anohigisavay: 以后有更新，我想是这样吧
<knownbad> 是在床上的持久力。
<anohigisavay> 那样的话更新之后应该和新版本没多少区别了
<flh> knownbad: ??
<anohigisavay> 我听说10.04.1已经出了
<King_using_this> pocoyo 另外你再试试其它的ape播放器
<knownbad> 是系统整合和补强的支持。
<anohigisavay> 我以前装过10.04不能直接update到10.04.1
<flh> anohigisavay: 一台电脑能几年，换电脑时再换新的版本就是了
<anohigisavay> 哈，我这电脑已经三年半了，从8.04到10.04到10.10
<knownbad> lts永远跟不上最新版本。
<flh> anohigisavay: 是，我就是10.04.1
<anohigisavay> 我的电脑不管装哪版本的ubuntu，都可以关机白屏+花屏
<RabbitHair> 请问hyper键是哪个啊
<anohigisavay> 可能。。
<knownbad> flh: 说说冷笑话。
<jyf1987> winxp没联网 刚ghost的 咳真没有用处 额
<anohigisavay> hyper就是win键
<jyf1987> 只有一个 debug
<flh> knownbad: 我是找适合自己硬件的版本，
<RabbitHair> 不是叫super的吗？
<anohigisavay> 哦……我弄错了
<anohigisavay> hyper就是比super更super
<anohigisavay> 或许你要两个win键一起按
<ruijie> ls
<flh> anohigisavay: hyper就是比super更super ？相当于win键的那个键？
<RabbitHair> http://74.220.222.20/pops/capture_1290488817.jpeg
<RabbitHair> 你们看，这里有super也有hyper
<flh> RabbitHair: 您也是贴在自己的电脑上，直接访问？
<RabbitHair> 不是啊
<anohigisavay> 晕，我真不知道了
<RabbitHair> 我上传到一个ftp的
<RabbitHair> 你看不到贴图link么？
<RabbitHair> 好奇怪啊
<RabbitHair> 我能看到的
<anohigisavay> 我能看到
<flh> RabbitHair: 您是贴在自己的电脑上，直接访问？
<RabbitHair> pidgin的贴图插件
<RabbitHair> 不是贴自己电脑啊
<RabbitHair> 我上传到ftp的，发给你们http的link
<anohigisavay> 我们教育网的，几乎每个都有自己的独立IP
<flh> anohigisavay: 这样
<RabbitHair> http://74.220.222.20/pops/capture_1290488817.jpeg
<flh> anohigisavay: 直接访问http://115.230.78.96/jp.jpg
<anohigisavay> 哇靠，太帅了。虽然我不敢确定，这看起来更像debian
<lazysnake> 用得着两个conky么
<RabbitHair> 厉害哦
<anohigisavay> Monkeys Audio (APE) for gstreamer 0.10
<anohigisavay> 福音来了
<flh> anohigisavay: 我换了debian sqeeze的主题
<flh> lazysnake: 说我，我才开一个呀
<anohigisavay> 哦。。。。。。
<flh> lazysnake: 说我，花时间做了个全屏的
<flh> 上班去喽，朋友们
<anohigisavay> 我又很纳闷了，那其他的播放器用的ape解码器在哪儿呢
<ruijie> http://74.220.222.20/pops/capture_1290488817.jpeg
<xiaohuhu> ..
<flh_> 大家好
<flh_> ls
<roylez_> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/nWERu.gif
<flh_> 想问个事：公网上一台知道ip的电脑，已安装无盘系统，内网的电脑能不能用它来启动？
<flh_> pityonline: 下午好，
<roylez_> 一般是一个网段的
<flh_> roylez_: 要同网段，并且无盘系统要指定的，
<flh_> roylez_:我问的范围太大了，自己也不太明白。无盘一般是局域网用
<flh_> pityonline: 上午ssh不到自己家，是因为端口的事，现在好了
<flh_> pityonline: 您好，上班了？
<pityonline> flh_: 哦，不好意思，刚看到
<pityonline> flh_: good
<flh_> roylez_: 远程ssh到家里的电脑，再开screen irssi ,却没有notify提示及声音的提示？
<roylez_> 当然了
<roylez_> 提示到你家里了
<flh_> roylez_: 这样，我以为是winxp的原因
<NoIE> 我用chrome+ibus还是经常出问题。
<NoIE> midior一启动webqq就崩溃。
<flh_> roylez_: 我现在的工作环境，能不能在ssh中，配置家里的路由器？
<roylez_> 可以，只要你记得住
<flh_> roylez_: 在家，只要opera  ip  就能配置了
<flh_> roylez_: 请教下：如何远程打开家中的路由器？
<calebot> flh_: 连回家再从家上去？
<roylez_> 差不多是这个意思
<roylez_> 要不然，你就得放开路由那边的ip限制
<flh_> roylez_:google上也有人跟我这样问的
<pxchen> NoIE: 我觉得fcitx4.0不错，ibus经常有冲突
<NoIE> pxchen: 是啊是啊。
<Tenzu> 手机登录进来了
<Tenzu> 太nb了
<lazysnake> 实在不知道哪些要程序要设定成4755 orz
<flh_> Tenzu: 手机聊天，会不会累？
<lazysnake> Tenzu 什么手机哦
<roylez_> Tenzu: 有钱
<Tenzu> flh_: 还好，就是输入法不顺手
<fhong> Tenzu: 有tab键才好使，哈哈
<flh_> Tenzu: 手机聊天好了，电脑坏了还能请教，嘻嘻，对吗？
<zdon> Tenzu: 你用哪个软件的？
<Tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁！
<tanCN> 。。
<Tenzu> zdon: rooms
<flh_> roylez_: 您是主席啊，对不起我真还不知道呢
<happyaron> Tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<happyaron> roylez_: 主席好！
<happyaron> iOpera: 拜神
<Tenzu> happyaron: hi，老小
<happyaron> riku__ riku_ 哈哈wowubuntu
<flh_> 太阳最红，主席最亲！
<Tenzu>   http://pics.roomsapp.mobi/aUM3eCaKcY
<calebot> lazysnake: 一律用 755, 不能用的再改
<calebot> lazysnake: 还是重灌算了
<lazysnake> calebot: XD
<Tenzu> 还能照相，真高级
<riku__> hi aron
<zdon> Tenzu: 有钱人，用iPhone
<flh_> calebot: 希望您给我说明下 755 权限的意思？
<lazysnake> 汗。
<Tenzu> zdon: 你怎么知道
<calebot> flh_: lazysnake 的 /usr 权限被玩坏了
<lazysnake> flh_ 随便一本书都有。
<zdon> Tenzu: 算出来的
<flh_> calebot: 777 权限是不是最小了？
<lazysnake> flh_:  汗。
<happyaron> flh_: 除非你知道自己在干啥，否则最多给755，例如777这种还是不要给了。。。
<lazysnake> flh_: ugo user group other 。第个一个数字。
<lazysnake> O:-)
<Tenzu> zdon: 拜大仙
<calebot> flh: 该不会常常用 root?
<calebot> lazysnake: 该不会常常用 root?
<calebot> lazysnake: 想玩坏 /usr 也不是很容易啊
<lazysnake> calebot: 善后事情没做好。XD不想提了。
<flh_> calebot: 我个人电脑，真是常常root 但是sudo
<lazysnake> http://www.tianyabook.com/wangxiaobo/029.htm :-D
<flh_> roylez_: ssh也会自己断开？
<jyf1987> flh 是的
<jyf1987> 吗？
<flh_> jyf1987: 早点时间，ssh进了，后来直接关ssh窗口，再就ssh不进
<jyf1987> flh_: 额 问问远程挂了没
<pocoyo> 终于连进来了？？。。。
<flh_> jyf1987: 会不会跟休眠什么有关？
<jyf1987> flh: 无
<pocoyo> 为什么我这儿我网络 有时候会 ping不能 路由 必须拔下网线 再重新连接一下？
<ishagua> 呼呼
<ishagua> 大家好啊
<pocoyo> ishagua: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<ishagua> ;-)我是第一次来irc 频道的
<ishagua> 大家多多照顾啊
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 你那路由还没扔呢？
<ishagua> :'(
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 我怎么扔 靠。 不是我说了算 的局域网
<pocoyo> ishagua: 装？！
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 好智能的路由阿 赞一个
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 以前我的路由下面有台机器网卡驱动有问题，经常会把大家一起搞死
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo1: 杯具
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo1: 以前我的路由下面有台机器网卡驱动有问题，经常会把大家一起搞死
<ishagua> 牛牛  你整天在这里混啊
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 怎么说？
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 。。。。 我总感觉
<ishagua> ;-)
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 我总感觉是我的网卡 或者cpu处理速度不够快 数据包给溢出了。 jyf1987
<jyf1987> pocoyo很牛阿 这么智能阿 而且是在路由这种受限环境下做出来的功能 真是神人的手笔
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 不懂。。。。
<jyf1987> pocoyo 胡说 是他产生了自我意识
<ishagua> :-/
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 你就跟我说说 为啥老得拔下网线 如果ifup/down 的话 会很慢。 拔下网线再连挺快。
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 好吧，完全听不懂，我靠边站
<calebot> pocoyo: 快把电脑送去龙组
<pocoyo> calebot: 。。。
<jyf1987> pocoyo 这显然是他在下av看 由于你拔线的事件 让它意识到 他的行为被发现了 所以只好暂时回来给你干活
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 我在扯蛋么。。
<jyf1987> pocoyo 你看 都智能到这个级别了 咳不够强大阿
<flh> 大师们，真的没有看明白啊
 * pocoyo 他妈的 晕了
<ishagua> :'(
<jyf1987> 可惜的是 毕竟受限于你路由的那么点记忆体  导致他老记不住这个教训 所以隔一下他又想去下av看了 然后你的网速就又慢下来了
<flh> jyf1987: 用了路由器可能会慢下来。网速?
<jyf1987> flh: 他在下av 当然给自己优先级最高拉
<Rothsdad> 呼，终于写完了
 * Rothsdad 游戏编写教程第二节大功告成，应该还有很多不完善的地方，但还是希望大家多多支持哦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=304027
<jyf1987> Rothsdad:  你写啥游戏？
<Rothsdad> jyf1987: 只是个教大家写游戏的教程
<jyf1987> Rothsdad: 你这害人精阿 一上来就叫别人用 c/cpp怎么行
<jyf1987> Rothsdad: 应该让他们用脚本 等他们感觉效率不行 再上c优化
<jyf1987> 先引他上了贼船 下不去的时候才好收钱嘛
<Rothsdad> jyf1987: 。。。
<calebot> Rothsdad: 有在线版？
<jyf1987> Rothsdad: 别人本来想学游戏制作的 结果你上来就搞这个 把人吓走了 你应该好好研究下 rpgmaker这类工具
<Rothsdad> cal
<jyf1987> 阿 不错 luojie都说了 lua比较适合
<jyf1987> 就用lua了
<calebot> c/cpp ++
<Rothsdad> calebot: 在线是什么意思？
<Rothsdad> jyf1987: lua不错，可能以后加上
<jyf1987> Rothsdad: 恩 我是希望你自己搞个 类似  rpgmaker这种小平台 然后以这个为基础写教程让人制作小游戏
<sikao_lfs> 终于进来了！好不容易，第一次使用irc聊天工具。
<calebot> Rothsdad: 看完了
<jyf1987> Rothsdad: 你这个小平台可以接管sdl部分 做得更简单点 然后提供 lua 或者 其他脚本语言的接口 让大家在这个上面开发些2d 2.5d的小游戏什么的
<Rothsdad> sikao_lfs: 恭喜
<calebot> jyf1987: 有很多开源 game engine 的
<jyf1987> calebot: 关键是没有个 教学目的的
<Rothsdad> 我是想让大家先入门，然后再加入opengl，学习的过程中可以整出很多的出色的游戏的
<Rothsdad> 一人一个游戏，哇～linux一下子多了很多游戏，呵呵
<jyf1987> 你用c/cpp 人家不好入门嘛 要不你用 pygame 或者 luasdl做例子吧
<calebot> 话说开源游戏缺的其实是 美工/声效/音乐
<jyf1987> Rothsdad: well 真实情况是 好多新手做了许多劣质游戏出来 然后许多人都玩了这种 游戏 最后评价是 linux上的游戏很烂 就这样
<calebot> 程序员倒是一抓一大把
<jyf1987> calebot: 是阿 这个是个问题 我希望能够写代码生成资源
<jyf1987> 音乐应该没问题
<jyf1987> 许多做 nes游戏的人 都是电子乐高手
<Rothsdad> 美工没问题，我旁边就是艺术学院，嘿嘿
<jyf1987> Rothsdad: 我以前参加过一个网络上的开发小组 他们未必肯给你做阿
<jyf1987> 美工是这样 他们肯给你做的时候 效率超级高
<jyf1987> 可是平时 就不如程序员那样 提交代码持续热情大
<Rothsdad> jyf1987: 激发她们的灵感
<Rothsdad> jyf1987: 让她们爱不释手
<jyf1987> Rothsdad: 你也要换位思考 对他们来说 他们参加这个项目得到了什么呢？
<calebot> 先求有再求好
<jyf1987> 他得到了 无休止的重复劳动而已
<jyf1987> 你喜欢的那些 荣誉上的回报 对他来说也没啥意义
<Rothsdad> jyf1987: 艺术创造的成就感
<calebot> 其实可以写经典游戏的开源引擎
<calebot> 像 scummvm 那样
<Rothsdad> calebot: 恩
<jyf1987> 你通过写程序 可以磨练自己的技巧 提高水平 对你就业也很有帮助 但是对他们来说 提高就很有限了
<calebot> 这样就不用烦恼美工音乐鸟
<jyf1987> 他们那个主要是设计问题 不是熟练问题
<Rothsdad> calebot: 我有个很好的游戏引擎的全新想法
<calebot> jyf1987: 开源本来就是 just for fun
<calebot> 吃不饱穿不暖的还是不要搞开源了
<jyf1987> calebot: 是阿 但是现在是你想去搞点人来参加么
<calebot> 有钱有闲才能玩得舒心啊
<calebot> 仙剑一代也有开源引擎
<jyf1987> 你既然想主动去找点人来参加 当然得去站在大家角度 看看 参加这个对他们有什么好处 然后你可以适当在那方面增强
<jyf1987> 我说的好处不是光物质的 你的 just for fun 能够让人找乐子 这也是好处嘛
<jyf1987> 还有社区荣誉 这些都是
<Rothsdad> 我感觉写游戏就像写内核一样，是一种艺术。源于生活而又超脱于生活。
<jyf1987> Rothsdad: 写引擎差不多是写内核了
<Rothsdad> jyf1987: 我有个游戏引擎的很酷的想法
<jinse> 刚才跑到英文频道了  还好  找到组织来
<jyf1987> Rothsdad: 期待你的引擎 额 最好是 ansi c写的 可以弄到手机上去 这个环境可以接受比pc game粗糙点的
<jyf1987> Rothsdad: 那就发文写出来
<calebot> 手机用 java 吧
<calebot> jyf1987: iphone4 可以跑 HD 3D game 了
<jyf1987> 底层随便你用啥
<Rothsdad> jyf1987: 恩，想的很多，感觉不是一人之力可以完成的
<jyf1987> calebot: 我知道 id software搞的那个很牛
<Rothsdad> id software， my hero
<jyf1987> Rothsdad: 关键是要扬长避短 避免美工因素对游戏的影响
<jinse>  我不会这些 不过我对这些很感兴趣  另外我到文化水平不是很好 所以不知道可不可能学会这些
<calebot> jinse: 现在学还来得及啊
<jinse>  我现在对这些还完全是门外汉
<calebot> jinse: 程序功力和文凭没啥关系
<jinse> 噢
<jyf1987> calebot: 这个很对 呵呵
<Rothsdad> jinse: 入门教程，嘿嘿http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=304027
<jyf1987> jinse: 我是文科出生的 现在干程序员
<jyf1987> 所以你不用怕
<wars> yun
<jyf1987> 想学就学
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 【教程】Rothsdad教大家写Linux游戏 [已更新至第二节]
<Rothsdad> jyf1987: 致敬
<jyf1987> 兴趣驱动是学得最快的
<wars> 呵呵
<jyf1987> Rothsdad: 糊口而已 但是这确实证明了 没啥好怕的
<flh> du -sh 文件的速度慢，，，说明硬盘是不太行了吧？
<calebot> flh: 文件多就会慢
<NoIE> 那个给mozilla寄明信片的活动，有人参加了吗？
<flh> calebot: 文件不算多，一个老机的破硬盘上，近一分钟时间，2G大
<LeithWong> 可以了
<jyf1987> NoIE: 国际明信片 邮费多少？
<asmcos> jinse, 你想学习ubuntu?
<NoIE> jyf1987: 听说，最低为￥3.00.
<asmcos> 我可以教你阿
<jinse> 恩
<asmcos> jinse, 你多大
<jinse> 是吗？ 我现在在看刚才那个
<jinse> 我是89年到
<jyf1987> NoIE: 3快不多 反正也不弄多 10快以下都可以考虑
<jinse> 89年的
<rikulu> ghostm55 hello
<asmcos> jinse, 你想编程，还是应用？
<NoIE> 我不知找截止日期，如果我的明信片要等到明年才能送到，时不时就过了活动时间了？
<jinse> 我现在对这完全就是门外汉  我也不会这方面的
<jinse> 我现在还在百度乌托邦
<ghosTM55> rikulu: riku ?
<vicious> 呵呵
<jyf1987> NoIE: 怎么可能呢 还有一个月才明年阿
<jinse>     尽管我对这感兴趣 不过之前我并没有过多的接触这些  所以不懂
<NoIE> jyf1987: 听说，海运需要一个月。。。
<jyf1987> jinse: 首先你从什么途径得知这里的
<Rothsdad> jinse: 想学就好，有问题就问吧，大家很帮助的
<rikulu> ghostm55 哈哈，是我 riku 这个 id 貌似被占用了
<jyf1987> NoIE: 现在海运没这么慢吧
<ghosTM55> rikulu: oh...
<rikuku> cool
<jinse> 以前有朋友说过   然后这些开源的什么  碰到这些词语 我不懂  就查了查
<jinse>   然后 就慢慢接触到这些来
<jyf1987> 然后呢 为何想到这里来了？
<jinse>    因为 不懂
<rikulu> 各位用什么 irc 客户端?
<roylez_> rikulu: 你哭啦？
<fhong> rikulu: pidgin
<roylez_> rikulu: 哦，是你哭噜
<jyf1987> 那差不多是 尝鲜驱动 用户了
<rothsdad> 可以看源代码，好奇这些程序是如何运行的，这是我接触开源的初衷
<jinse>   刚开始跑到英文频道了   说实话我对英文不是很熟悉  只会说一点点  就说了我不会英语   就有人问我用什么语言
<rothsdad> rikulu: irssi
<LeithWong> rikulu: irssi
<jinse> 我就说Chinese   就有人推荐我到这里来了
<jinse>   其实我也是好奇
<jyf1987> Welcom to Zhuangbi World
<jinse>   哈哈
<jyf1987> jinse: 呵呵 那你平时用电脑做些什么 每天时间电脑大概多长时间
<rothsdad> welcome*
<LeithWong> hehe
<sikao_lfs> rikulu： 我使用的是pidgin 互联网通讯程序。说实在的找到这个点不容易。要改默认端口号。
<jinse> 现在是在上班    上班时候有用到电脑       平时用电脑主要是查点资料
<jinse>   以前是玩游戏
<flh> 远程同步同台机都要安装rsync?
<jyf1987> 额 非重度用户 有好处也有坏处
<jinse>  一直有想自己搞游戏的想法
<roylez_> flh: unison
<jyf1987> 好处是 习惯依赖不强 坏处是没啥可吸引的 额
<rothsdad> jinse: 玩游戏的话，感觉还是windows上体验比较顺畅
<flh> roylez_: 你好，是吗？
<jinse>             现在不怎么玩游戏了
<roylez_> flh: 两台电脑，双向的
<flh> roylez_: 我刚才试了一下手动的同步文件夹，两台机全安装了才成功
<jyf1987> jinse: 喜欢玩什么游戏阿
<jinse>   曾经是梦幻西游的忠实玩家···
<roylez_> flh: 这个简单，不操心
<jinse> ···
<rikulu> 好吧，我也试试用 pidgin
<rothsdad> ？
<NoIE> 水路陆路函件的是3元！买邮票是面额买大点，买小了估计版面就只够写地址和贴邮票了！3.时间上这就不好说了，我也是寄航空函件，不过是到荷兰，3个月才到朋友手上！！！周围有常寄明信片到国外的朋友也都是寄很长时间，都是1.2个月打底的，有个朋友是寄了200多天才送到~- =
<jyf1987> 那不就是网游了？
<NoIE> http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q216613730.htm
<rothsdad> noi
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 不如研究下 写个简单的 2d网游 让大家一起参加
<rothsdad> no
<rothsdad> sry
<jyf1987> NoIE: 额 航空还要3个月？ 太扯了
<flh> roylez_: 过会试试crontab自动同步
<jinse> 我现在还是个 好奇的 阶段
<jyf1987> NoIE: 有钱走快递吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 出来
<rothsdad> NoIE: mozilla寄明信片的活动是什么啊？
<NoIE> jyf1987: 八成是叠成纸飞机，然后一下一下地往荷兰那边扔。
<NoIE> rothsdad: 庆祝。。。
<jinse> 哈哈
<rothsdad> NoIE: 哦
<jyf1987> NoIE: 可能是队列太长了 呵呵
<jyf1987> 要寄信的太多 发送的飞机太少
<NoIE> rothsdad: 庆祝什么我忘了，反正是寄过去就有机会得到限量Tshite。
<rothsdad> NoIE: 精神上表示祝贺
<jyf1987> 我原以为 航空信 最多一个星期 想不到阿
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 重复造轮子不好吧
<jinse> 各位都是作什么的？
<NoIE> jyf1987: 不过这说不定也事件好事。
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 这世界上重复的轮子还少么 你用 emacs 我用 vim 还有众多的 其他 编辑器
<jyf1987> NoIE: 为何
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 也是呵
<flh> roylez_: 第一次rsync同步，其实就是相当于备份吧？
<roylez_> flh: 恩
<flh> roylez_: 这种方式备份更傻瓜化，哈哈
<NoIE> jyf1987: 想想，如果mozilla收到我寄的明信片，看邮戳，发现是200天前寄出的，说不定会给我一个安慰奖。
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 所以说嘛 再说只是教学目的 玩玩而已 吸引更多的用户投身开源
<jyf1987> NoIE: 额
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 再说了 开源项目经常有 fork 不也是重复造轮子么
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 我想写一些有价值的东西，小而不简陋，有内涵，有启发，发人深思的游戏
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 额 那已经被人写过了 数独 祖玛 pvz
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 台湾有个毕业生的毕业设计给我印象很深，是个艺术系的，动画设计，作品是out of sight
<rikulu> sikao_lfs, pidgin 不用改端口号吧。
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 那你啥时候毕业
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 数独 祖玛 ... 很好玩，但不深刻
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 明年
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 数独挺深刻的 我个人觉得
<rothsdad> jyf1987: ^_^
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 这个看看，很有意思的http://www.verycd.com/topics/2861818/
<sikao_lfs> rikulu: 要，默认的好像是6667.这个好像是7000，我是改成7000后进来的。默认的没找到这个频道。
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 好
<rikulu> sikao_lfs: 我直接用默认就进来了。
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 这里有在线版的http://www.verycd.com/entries/516424/
<lazysnake> rothsdad: 怎么加载别的图像?比如png
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 恩 我正愁没电驴
<rothsdad> lazysnake: 用SDL_image的IMG_Load
<calebot> jyf1987: 這年頭重复造轮子不是壞事啊
<pocoyo> testat
<jyf1987> calebot: 是阿 开源嘛 就是放出带阿来 方便你从各个级别重复造轮子 无论你是在高阶还是底层 或者从头造  都可以
<rothsdad> test
<pocoyo> rothsdad: 某领导儿子爱说谎，于是领导买了个测谎仪，一日儿子晚归。父：去哪了。曰：图书馆看书。机器人一巴掌拍了过去。儿：去同学家看黄片了。父：好大的胆子，我长这么大就没看过。机器人给了其父一巴掌。母怒斥：活该，对儿子这么苛刻。怎么说他都是你亲生的啊。啪！机器人又给了其母一大耳光！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?
<jyf1987> calebot: 最后通过市场竞争来淘汰出最好的
<jyf1987> 和最适合的
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 哈哈哈
<jyf1987> 这些都是扯淡 请大家不要鸡冻
<iOpera> jyf1987: 还不去Jp。赶紧啊
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 你要去jp？
<jyf1987> iOpera: 哪里有那么快 今年是去不了了 如果想去 要下决心认真学一年的c做准备了
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 你听他扯 是我校友有那边企业招人的推荐 我有点心动而已
<iOpera> 分1半给我。我教你
<flh> 看来没有问题的人全是高手。
<jyf1987> iOpera: 那我不如分给 wind了
<iOpera> 额。那你欠我的10w。什么时候还
<rothsdad> 100k
<lerosua> iOpera: 分我两万，帮你讨债
<jyf1987> iOpera: 等你葛p的时候烧给你 放心 我会按高利贷的标准给付利息的
<jinse> 山西地区的有木高手？
 * calebot 只收一万五
<iOpera> lerosua: 我早同意了啊。
<lerosua> iOpera: 先拨款啊
<hata> 谁知道长句分成两句是irssi的问题还是bitlbee的问题
<lerosua> iOpera: 所谓兵马未动，粮草先行啊
<jyf1987> iOpera: 你要钱债肉偿也可以 给我拉几趟皮条 我给你赚回来 LOL
<happyaron> iOpera: 雇专业讨债也就提20%吧。。。
<iol> jyf1987: 胖子
<jyf1987> iol:  做啥？
<iOpera> happyaron: 我不抠门的。给5层
<happyaron> :)
<jinse> If I want, I can.
<lerosua> happyaron: 向 jyf1987讨，风险更大啊
<iOpera> lerosua: 帮忙讨债的，没见要先出的
<iol> jyf1987: 不做啥，我猜的。
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你怕啥
<iOpera> 你这么怕他了？
<lerosua> jyf1987: 你有铁锤啊
<jyf1987> iol: 额 你看过我照片而已
<happyaron> lol
<jyf1987>  lerosua 照头一下 有啥好怕的
<lerosua> iOpera:  而且今天还带了帮手。
<iOpera> wind不是比 jyf1987 胖嘛
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你不是练过铁头功么
<iOpera> 谁是帮手
<jinse> jyf 1987 难道是景喻芬1987··
<jyf1987> 额 不认识 鲸鱼分
<iol> jinse: 那人是谁？
<jyf1987> 我是 九月份
<iOpera> jinse: 千万别猜测这个
<calebot> 鲸鱼粉？
<jinse>   噢
<jyf1987> 九月鹰飞晓得伐？
<jyf1987> 差不多 鲸鱼粉 很难搞到的
<jyf1987> 话说国内买得到鲸鱼肉么
<jyf1987> lerosua: 想试试那个
<jinse> 额  我错了
<jinse> 阿
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 小时候吃过鲨鱼肉
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 很粗的
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 额 真的假的 你哪里的？ 大马的么
<chenyun> 刚安装UBUNTU，有没有在线听听歌，下载歌曲的软件。
<lerosua> jyf1987:  去日本，那里捕鲸很厉害
<jyf1987> lerosua: 哪里 一年也就那么几头阿
<lerosua> chenyun: gmbox 可下载音乐，都是正版的。
<jyf1987> 另外一个 R没来 不然问问他
<lerosua> jyf1987: 一年？ 一天
<jinse>    为什么呢
<jyf1987> lerosua: 一年呢 日本捕鲸不是拿科考名义的么
<jyf1987> 一年没几头的
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 我舅舅以前是牛羊加工厂的，一次带回来一头小鲨鱼
<flh> roylez_: 我用了无盘，能不能关掉本地硬盘，不让它转？
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 晕  你们那靠海么 难道鲨鱼带到内陆来
<calebot> rothsdad: 牛羊加工厂拿鲨鱼做啥…
<lerosua> jyf1987: 申请这么多就捕这么多？哪能满足食品供应啊。他们都是加工来吃的啊
<iol> 嘉永峰
<jyf1987> calebot: 嘿嘿 你不知道肉馅是可以偷工减料的么
<rothsdad> 不晓得，小时候吃一次肉很难的
<calebot> flh: 硬盘可以设置 idle 让读写头归位
<jyf1987> lerosua: 就几百头吧
<rothsdad> 吃了之后我才知道是鲨鱼肉
<jinse> 你真幸运
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 你家哪里的 其实我喜欢吃粗糙的肉 比如吃禽类我喜欢鹅肉 但是其他人都说那个粗
<calebot> 鹅肉++
<flh> calebot: 谢谢，就是不懂，有没有一个命令行：我的硬盘是sata的
<iol> 鹅蛋也是那样
<jyf1987> calebot: 还有腌鹅蛋 这个蛋黄比一个鸭蛋还大 呵呵 咳留油的 不错阿
<mflex> GFW又更新了吧
<mflex> 代理全挂了..
<calebot> flh: google "sata linux spindown"
<jinse> jyf
<mflex> 换 ipv6 host 都不行了
<jinse>   不好意思哈
<iol> 鹅吃素的
<jyf1987> iol: 帝都这买不到腌鹅蛋阿
<flh> calebot: 好
<calebot> gfw 升级 ipv6 了？
<jyf1987> jinse: 不好意思 for what?
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 鹅肉。。。
<iol> jyf1987: 不可能吧。
<jyf1987> iol: 不是吧 鹅也跟鸭子一样 吃贝壳肉阿
<jyf1987> iol: 真没碰到过 有一次碰到一个 是骗子  害我买了一带假的
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 鹅肉咋了
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 没吃过
<iol> jyf1987: 我家的不各异
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 晕 你到底哪里的阿 鹅肉怎么没吃过
<jyf1987> iol: ?
<calebot> 很多地方没卖鹅肉吧
<jyf1987> 北朝鲜太阳国么？
<mikeee> 韩国朝鲜干起来了
<iol> jyf1987: 我家的鹅只吃素
<rothsdad> mikeee: 真的? war
<jyf1987> iol: 都是杂食的 你给他吃什么 他就吃什么了 你赶他下池塘 他还不吃鱼么
<mikeee> rothsdad, 真的
<rothsdad> mki
<jyf1987> 家禽类没听说过 只吃素的
<jyf1987> 又没有宣战 鸡冻啥
<jyf1987> iol: 你家是哪里的？ 现在还养鹅？
<rothsdad> 每次看到“鸡冻”，我都笑的肚子疼
<pocoyo> 今天的443端口有问题。
<iol> jyf1987: 确实只吃素啊，蚯蚓都不吃的。
<iol> jyf1987: 湖北的。
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 说明你鸡动了
<jyf1987> iol: 额 好怪的湖北鹅 九头鹅吧
<sikao_lfs> 朝鲜韩国打仗？一般都说九头鸟？我还真不知道称湖北人九头鸟的来历。到底本意是褒还是贬。
<rothsdad_> test
<pocoyo> rothsdad_: 将薪比薪的想一下，算了，不想活了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<rothsdad_> DraZet: hello
<DraZet> rothsdad_: hi
<jyf1987> sikao_lfs: 只是说办法多 弄不死吧
<rothsdad> rothsdad_: 奇怪
<iol> jyf1987: 鹅都这样啊
<jyf1987> iol: 下次我找个鹅来试验
<jyf1987> 诶 有烤鸭吃 没有地方卖鹅肉的
<iol> jyf1987: 不好找啊，去市场看有没有
<jyf1987> iol: 找过的 没有 只有猪头肉 全国都有 额
<wzlxx> roxterm也要用到VTE？
<Warm_HUG> 快下班咯
<iol> 有用urxvt/rxvt-unicode的没？
<Warm_HUG> 盗梦空间出dvd了？
<Warm_HUG> 这个时间果然没有人说话了
<rothsdad> 想看 盗梦空间
<kasion> 人1
<flh> calebot: 用 hdparm -Y /dev/sda
<flh> calebot: 不清楚能不能真让它停止转动
<flh> nano /etc/fstab
<lkk-> flh: vim 好用
<lkk-> kk@ub1:~$ lsb_release -a
<lkk-> No LSB modules are available.
<lkk-> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<lkk-> Description:    Ubuntu natty (development branch)
<lkk-> Release:        11.04
<lkk-> Codename:       natty
<rothsdad> lkk-: emacs好用，嘿嘿
<flh> lkk-: 嘻嘻，不好意思
<lkk-> rothsdad: 都好用
<iol> rothsdad: 按键太难受了。
<rothsdad> iol: 把ctrl和shift对换后，弹指如飞
<palomino|working> .......
<iol> rothsdad: shift在ctrl上面？
<flh> rothsdad: 什么？有这事
<rothsdad> 恩恩，建议尝试
<iol> rothsdad: 我默认就是这样的。
<flh> lkk-: 你是最新的ubu?
<lkk-> flh: 是啊,我装在虚拟机里玩
<lkk-> putty要改成 Xterm R6 才有 F3的按键,汗.
<flh> lkk-: 不错的注意
<lkk-> flh: 256MB 内存 装的 SERVER 版本
<iol> 𝑓
<flh> lkk-: ubu server?
<lkk-> Mem:    249648k total,   233660k used,    15988k free,    13904k buffers
<flh> lkk-: 我幸运多了，4g内存
<Warm_HUG> 请问：ubuntu是卖衣服的么？
<lkk-> kk@ub1:~$ uname -a
<lkk-> Linux ub1 2.6.37-5-generic #13-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 17 08:59:36 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<linvnew> 今天没有讲座,很想听一次，不知道是什么感觉
<Warm_HUG> linvnew: 去看log吧
<iol> 这么占内存啊。
<lkk-> iol: 我开了 byobu sshd vsftpd
<iol> byobu好恶心
<flh> Warm_HUG: 他中入门人的需要,ubu
<linvnew> Warm_HUG:什么log？
<Warm_HUG> vim自动补全ctrl+p之后出来一坨东西，除了上下键，还有其他按键可以用来选择
<Warm_HUG> 么
<Warm_HUG> 自己都不知道表达的是什么意思
<Warm_HUG> 我晕
<lkk-> iol: 我还开了3个 bash , 1个 irssi
<iol> Warm_HUG: c-n
<lkk-> Warm_HUG: ctrl+n
<zer4tul> ubuntu-cn现在有讲座了？很期待啊
<Warm_HUG> 哦，知了
<iol>  �
<pocoyo>  @16:06:37 <iol> 𝑓   这个是什么字符？？？
<iol> 各位用urxvt的能看到发的字符不？
<zer4tul> 奇怪，我看不到。erc
<zer4tul> 难道是非utf-8字符？
<sikao_lfs> 讲座是20号吧？我正在看。我给大家发一下那天的log网址。http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/11/20/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /freenode/2010/11/20/
<Warm_HUG> iol: 依次愣推，向上就是cp了
<iol> zer4tul: 小写的f
<pocoyo> zer4tul: http://s2.kimag.es/share/25202342.png
<pocoyo> iol: 才不是。
<iol> 𝑓
<cfy> 有人买过HHKB键盘么?
<pocoyo> iol:     xft:-unknown-FreeSerif-normal-normal-normal-*-15-*-*-*-*-0-iso10646-1 (#x1B04)那个居然用这个字体显示了。。。
<iol> pocoyo: 我是用的monospace显示的
<iol> cfy: 我在用啊。
<cfy> iol: 是什么?lite2?还是pro?
<iol> pocoyo: 应该urxvt是不能显示了，小写的f在unicode3.1范围里面，urxvt好像是到unicode 3吧。
<iol> cfy: pro
<pocoyo> iol: 我不会设置了。 这个显示字体的 我弄了好久 都没完全弄明白。 现在一般的字符都是 Monaco+微米黑显示的。除了这些特别点儿的。
<cfy> iol: 哪里买的?
<iol> cfy: taobao
<pocoyo> iol: 我用 emacs里的erc
<cfy> iol: 哦.
<pocoyo> cfy: hhkb是啥键盘？
<miosec> 大家好，想请教各位大牛一个问题，我的usb2rs232转接口，是pl2303芯片
<pocoyo> miosec: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<iol> pocoyo: 从此与emacs无缘的键盘
<cfy> pocoyo: 一个挺好的键盘.
<miosec> 官网上说pl2302在内核中已经包含
<pocoyo> iol: cfy 高级货。
<cfy> iol: hhkb和emacs无缘?why?
<pocoyo> 我只喜欢用双飞燕
<miosec> 我查里一下在/lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial$
<miosec> 中的确存在pl2302芯片的驱动
<zer4tul> iol: 你后来发的那次我看到了
<zer4tul> iol: 第一次发的没看到
<miosec> 但是insmod pl2302的时候显示
<cfy> iol: 你说hhkb和emacs配合不好?
<iol> zer4tul: 你是urxvt?
<miosec> insmod: error inserting 'usbserial.ko': -1 File exists
<zer4tul> cfy: hhkb==Happy Hacking
<zer4tul> iol: erc
<iol> cfy: 你去买realforce吧。
<miosec> 和同样的pl2302文件存在 请问怎么解决？
<zer4tul> cfy: 不过说实话，hhkb大部分人用不习惯的
<zer4tul> iol: nod，realforce的手感也不错
<miosec> 。。。。没人回答。。。
<iol> cfy: hhkb里面其实还是realforce的东西。
<miosec> 可怜啊，我好不容易找的一根usb2rs232还脸部到路由器
<cfy> iol: 我看看.
<cfy> zer4tul: iol 不懂这些,不过好键盘对我挺重要.
<iol> cfy: 错了，那键盘就双飞艳的水平
<cfy> iol: zer4tul 我买lite2的,580...你们说的realforce都要上千...我怎么买.
<cfy> iol: 双飞燕?
<iol> cfy: lite2已经买了吗？
<ishagua> :'(
<cfy> iol: 还没有,想买,观望
<cfy> iol: 我是笔记本,笔记本的键盘也凑合吧
<zer4tul> iol: hhkb和realforce同属fujitsu吧……
<RavenChan> 乐疯了，opera出了tab stacking
<cfy> iol: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8110579645
<zer4tul> cfy: 呃……你买hhkb lite？
<cfy> RavenChan: 啥是tab stacking?
<cfy> zer4tul: 是阿?怎么了?
<zer4tul> cfy: 可怜的孩子……
<iol> zer4tul: 不是的，realforce是别家的。
<cfy> zer4tul: @_@.
<miosec> 唉。。这两天貌似irc有大牛讲课，没来得及听。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: darkraven么?
<RavenChan> cfy: 是
<miosec> 找到解决方法了。。。老外就是牛。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 再把公匙给我下吧,重装了系统.
<ishagua> 语音授课吗:-*
<cfy> RavenChan: 换成.debian了.
<cfy> zer4tul: 为啥这么说呀?
<zer4tul> 哦记错了，只有HHKB是PFU的
<zer4tul> miosec: 怎么搞的？
<cfy> zer4tul: 额....你说得我的不敢买了...lite2咋了?
<zer4tul> cfy: 因为hhkb lite手感比pro差了不只一个量级
<iol> zer4tul: hhkb应该是realforce那边代工的吧。
<zer4tul> cfy: 如果是为了手感，不建议用hhkb
<miosec> zer4tul:秘密，呵呵，刚找到的。老外和我遇到了同样的问题。然后别人给了答案，就这样。
<zer4tul> cfy: 如果是为了手感，不建议用hhkb lite
<cfy> zer4tul: 那买什么好呢?我不懂这些,推荐一个?
<pocoyo> iol: 出全新 UNIX键盘 HHKB 自由软件老大richard stallman使用 - IT采购数据中心 - ChinaUnix.net  http://bbs.chinaunix.net/viewthread.php?tid=1228293
<pocoyo> cfy: 好贵。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 那是pro吧...
<cfy> RavenChan: 在不?
<pocoyo> cfy: 不知道
<zer4tul> cfy: 要么就用pro，要么就找filco茶轴
<zer4tul> cfy: filco茶轴手感不错，价格也不贵
<zer4tul> cfy: 就是声音大点
<cfy> zer4tul: 我找找.有多大?
<zer4tul> miosec: -_-
<zer4tul> cfy: 标准大小
<zer4tul> cfy: 标准pc105的大小
<iol> dt35和dell的8135感觉还蛮好的
<kylewu> 这键盘也太贵了
<cfy> zer4tul: 不是,声音有多大?
<ishagua> 有人看见我说话吗？:'(
<ishagua> 有人看见我说话吗？:'(
<ishagua> 有人看见我说话吗？:'(
<ishagua> 有人看见我说话吗？:'(
<ishagua> 有人看见我说话吗？:'(
<ishagua> 有人看见我说话吗？:'(
<cfy> ishagua: 额.
<^k^> ishagua: .. ..
<lazysnake> (16:30:51) 由 ^k^ 设定模式 (+q ishagua!*@*):-D
<cfy> ishagua: 你来了?
<bw39dCN> 各位老大，我新买了个电脑 HP COMPAQ 8100 i5 650 nvidia gf310 usb键鼠，ubuntu live CD 进桌面死机，该怎么安装
<NoIE> 有人看见你刷屏。
 * miosec 走咯～～～
<cfy> ishagua: 哈哈XD
<iol> cfy: 声音不小啊
<cfy> iol: 太大就不好了....
<iol> cfy: 晚上会打扰到别人睡觉
<kylewu> stallman还喝乌龙茶啊
<cfy> iol: 哦,这么大?我还没用过机械的...
<cfy> ishagua: pcpub么?
<bw39dCN> 有明白的老大吗？
<ishagua> cyf 你是哪里的啊
<cfy> ishagua: chenfengyuan阿
<iol> bw39dCN: 不有一个alternative版本的iso么，试试那个。
<zer4tul> cfy: 比普通电容键盘稍微大，一点但是不烦人
<RavenChan> tab stacking...期待好久了，我的tabbar终于不再那么挤了 ...
<zer4tul> cfy: 比普通电容键盘稍微大一点，但是不烦人
<cfy> zer4tul: ok
<bw39dCN>  iol:用文本模式安装？
<iol> bw39dCN:  可以一试哈
<zer4tul> cfy: 8135手感一般
<bw39dCN> 好的谢谢
<cfy> RavenChan: 如果需要的话,发*.pub给我,我添加.
<zer4tul> cfy: 我现在用的Sun Type 7 Unix
<bw39dCN> 不知安装后有支持的驱动吗
<ishagua> cfy：你最近qq 不在下先了啊？:-D
<iol> zer4tul: 耐操啊。
<ishagua> 干啥去了啊
<cfy> zer4tul: 8135?
<cfy> ishagua: 呵呵,我不上qq的.linux下没有方便的client阿.
<cfy> ishagua: irc很稳定,所以一直上.
<iol> 现在还有webqq用了，比以前好多了。
<zer4tul> iol: 8135？么
<cfy> ishagua: 论坛咋样了?
<iol> zer4tul: 嗯
<zer4tul> iol: 没觉得呢，坏掉好几个了
<cfy> zer4tul: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=2742770363 帮我看看,这个怎么样?太贵买不起...
<iol> zer4tul: 那空格键是特色啊，
<iol> zer4tul: 估计是缩水的版本
<zer4tul> iol: 用的时间稍微长一点就软绵绵的了
<iol> zer4tul: 好多都这样，有人喜欢软的，有人喜欢硬的。我还是觉得脆的好。
<zer4tul> iol: 呃……dell机器配的
<zer4tul> iol: 不是说软硬的问题，关键是它用一段时间之后手感变化很大
<zer4tul> iol: 这个没法接受
<zer4tul> cfy: 这个手感还凑合
<zer4tul> cfy: 我有同事在用，我拿来试过一段时间
<zer4tul> cfy: 比较脆，键程比普通的长一点
<cfy> zer4tul: 哦.型号就叫103?
<iol> 微软的键盘也还可以。
<cfy> zer4tul: 那和lite2比怎么样?
<iol> cfy: 那是布局
<cfy> iol: 嗯?
<iol> cfy: 103
<cfy> iol: zer4tul 和lite2手感比怎么样?
<iol> cfy: 没用过lite2
<cfy> iol: 哦,不过这个比lite2还贵.
<iol> cfy: 你是说哪个？
<cfy> 近700了..
<cfy> iol: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=2742770363
<cfy> iol: 这个
<zer4tul> cfy: 比lite2好
<iol> 就是太吵
<zer4tul> cfy: 你有认真看过hhkb的键盘布局没？
<zer4tul> cfy: hhkb是用的unix键盘布局哦
<iDesperadO> 哇啊啊
<iDesperadO> 好久没来了
<zer4tul> cfy: 你确定你用得习惯？
<iDesperadO> fvwm.........
 * zer4tul 好久没来了，too
<iDesperadO> 完。。。
<iDesperadO> 没认识的人了
<iol> iDesperadO: 我对你有印象啊。
<iDesperadO> 你是？
<iol> iDesperadO: 不记得我了么？
<zer4tul> cfy: hhkb是用的unix键盘布局哦
<iDesperadO> qingyue?
<edison0354> cfy: 我们学校图书馆还真没《精通正则表达式》……
<cfy> zer4tul: 是阿,我喜欢这个,我用emacs的.
<cfy> edison0354: 囧,我有电子版....
<edison0354> cfy: 不过有我现在看的那本shell
<edison0354> cfy: 我也有
<iDesperadO> 。。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 哦
<iDesperadO> iOpera: ....eexpress还在啊
<cfy> zer4tul: 这个黑轴和茶轴有啥区别?
<iOpera> 死家伙。
<iDesperadO> 哈哈
<iDesperadO> 好久没来了
<iOpera> 额。带O
<iDesperadO> 你怎么样？
<iOpera> 我。。下班了。
<cfy> @_@
<iOpera> lol
<iDesperadO> 哇，怎么这么早？
<cfy> 今天学了个句子: look at the clock.....
<iDesperadO> 我还得到6点
<onshoestring> 为什么有人说话看着是?????????
<iOpera> 有点事情。早点点
<iDesperadO> 这里貌似都没以前的人了？
<iDesperadO> 哦
<cfy> watch the clock
<cfy> zer4tul: 你说是买lite2好,还是 黑轴?
<iDesperadO> fvwmnet?在不在？
<iDesperadO> esun在吗？
<iDesperadO> 貌似这里没什么人说话了
 * cfy 围观传说中的人物.
<iDesperadO> 晕啊
<cfy> iDesperadO: 你的名字,我或许可以在log中找到你的事迹XD
<iDesperadO> 大家最近都聊什么啊？
<cfy> iDesperadO: 最近都水
<iDesperadO> cfy: 我能有什么事迹？
<jyf1987> iDesperadO: 聊泡妞 你有心得么？
<iDesperadO> 泡到了都
<iDesperadO> 准备钱结婚了等
<cfy> iDesperadO: 这得问你呀.
<iDesperadO> 泡钱是正事啊
<iDesperadO> cfy: 呵呵，我在这里很低调啊
<jyf1987> iDesperadO: 所以才要你说心得阿
<iDesperadO> 脸皮厚点呗。。。投其所好呗。。。
<iDesperadO> 我就这两招了
<sikao_lfs> 你可以看看11月20日的日志。那晚有讲座。我看日志居然学到了用google翻墙的方法和讲座里怎么去翻译Gnome的步骤，打算下一步去试试。
<jyf1987> 可能是心虚  高调不起来
<iDesperadO> 心虚什么？
<GUN^ROSE> 朝鲜和韩国开始互相炮击了！
<sikao_lfs> 先下线，晚上再来。
<jyf1987> 原因很多
<iDesperadO> 原因很多？
<iDesperadO> 我心虚你知道，原因很多你也知道？
<iDesperadO> 你知道得太多了
<iDesperadO> ：）
<jyf1987> 额 你不要杀我
<jyf1987> 我什么都脱
<iDesperadO> 哈哈
<iDesperadO> 那先脱来看看
<iDesperadO> 有没有料
<iol> 得口味
<iol> 重口味
<jyf1987> 额 你说脱就脱？
 * Warm_HUG 你们
<jyf1987> 我可不是随便的人
<iDesperadO> 我没叫你脱，。。。你自己要脱的
 * Warm_HUG 先脱毛
<iDesperadO> 我都感到意外
<jyf1987> 那是迫于无奈
<iDesperadO> 那里有这么坦白的人
<jyf1987> 再说了 我是有尊严的人
<jyf1987> 尊严这东西很贵的
<Warm_HUG> 人家都没逼你，显然是半推半就
<jyf1987> 至少得付几百块才能看我脱一件呢
<Warm_HUG> 发现斗篷一件
<iDesperadO> 最近linux有什么大事吗？。。。。
<iDesperadO> X window的改变？
<iol> 一开始写X的家伙死了
<iDesperadO> 死了就换一个？
<jyf1987> 额 什么时候死了？
<iDesperadO> 没这到了吧
<iDesperadO> 没这道理吧
<jyf1987> 怎么人家一死 你们就跳出来攻击他 真是
<iol> 一周前吧。
<MeaCulpa> 谁死了
<jyf1987> iDesperadO: #vim还讨论过 vim的维护者挂了 应该如何继续开发的问题 结果那人就在那 哈哈
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 卖瓜的 你还在北京不
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 在
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 没啥 我就问问 lerosua
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: mb 不爽，无聊 晚上睡不着 早上起不来
<iol> 其实也没事，emacs的不也交给别人维护了么。
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 晚上睡不着……
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 你悲剧……
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 这是时差问题
<iol> 我看书就犯团
<iol> 困
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 北京上海有毛时差
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT  @chris_ju RT @havefu: 做网站就像做爱，首先你要懂得“How To Make Love”，简称HTML  ；如果觉得你对HTML已经精通了，你应该学学3P（ASP，PHP，JSP) 。。。 挨踢人威武！
<arris> 没人阿。。。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 没 你的灵魂在 东4区 所以晚上谁不着  早上起不来
<t502> jyf1987, nb
<DraZet> emacs 设置tab = 4空格的配置是啥来着?
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: ...
<jyf1987> 呵呵
<arris> 汗死。。。蛋疼都TX，怎么整，真不方便阿
<DraZet> (setq default-tab-width 4)
<DraZet> 找到了
<jyf1987> 呵呵 set ts=4么
<flh_> exit
<flh_> exit
<xrfang> 请教一个grep的问题。
<xrfang> 我有一个php文件，里面都是这样的东西：define('PARAM1', 1);
<xrfang> 如何grep这个文件让他取出所有的PARAM1这样的东西？
<MaskRay> grep -o
<xrfang>  grep define\(\' test.php
<xrfang> 可以，但是， grep define\(\'\S+ test.php 不行
<xrfang> MaskRay: -o不是我要的东西。我的问题主要是在命令行上如何写REGEX
<xrfang> 另外，我只关心这个常量的名字，并不关心这个文件的名字
<MeaCulpa> egrep
<edison0354> xrfang: 用sed会好点吧
<MaskRay> grep -E
<MeaCulpa> 能grep尽量grep
<xrfang> edison0354: 我不会sed，惭愧。
<MeaCulpa> sed性能就下去很多了
<xrfang> egrep和grep什么区别？
<edison0354> xrfang: 抓出来所有的，然后替换，然后只显示匹配的
<MeaCulpa> egrep = grep -e
<edison0354> xrfang: 一个是ERE，一个是BRE
<edison0354> banban: 水牛刚走，你就来了
<banban> edison0354: 哦
<edison0354> banban: 你把水牛吓跑了，恩
<banban> 。。。。。。。。。。。
 * edison0354 谁有构建月球村的论文？
 * edison0354 选修课作业……
<Kandu> banban: thx
<Kandu> xrfang: grep 出來然後 cut -d "'" -f 2 一下就好了吧
<banban> Kandu: 哦哦 不客气 呵呵
<iol> 不是只让用grep么
<edison0354> Kandu: 牛……
<xrfang> Kandu: 问题就是我grep的regex不知如何写，我写了\S，它就什么也找不出来了。
<xrfang> edison0354: ERE和BRE是什么的缩写？
<MeaCulpa> S啥...直接.*
<edison0354> xrfang: regular expression，一个是extend，另一个应该是basic吧
<xrfang> ok
<xrfang> Kandu: 这招管用。谢谢。
<John_Morgan> grep -e a2ps_job -f generate.c 怎么没反应？
<xrfang> -f后面是数字吧？
<xrfang> 好，我这个问题解决一半了。
<John_Morgan> xrfang:   -f foo    不是文件名么？
<wzlxx> 谁用过roxterm?上面的tango可以不可以弄到xterm上来~~~
<wzlxx> tango主题
<xrfang> 我的问题是，我有个defines.php，里面专门定义常量的。然后我其他所有的php文件引用这里面的常量。我想找出所有已经定义，但未被使用的常量。
<xrfang> John_Morgan: 我看错了，不好意思
<xrfang> 我说的-f是cut，刚才kandu说的
<nsdy> Pidgin 2.7.6 发布 修复了msn无法登录的问题    http://www.osmsg.com/2010/11/pidgin-2-7-6/
<flh> ubuntu用户，如何让系统不要密码直接登录？
<iol> wzlxx: 应该可以吧。
<wzlxx> iol, 俺对颜色很无语~~~不懂也不懂欣赏~~
<wzlxx> iol, 嘎嘎
<UU123> 我正愁MSN是怎么回事呢
<lainme> wzlxx: tangle主题。http://j.mp/ePBB4g
<wzlxx> lainme, 3QQQQ
<NoIE> 为什么好多人使用M$来代表微软？
<iol> ï¿¥
<xrfang> 我这么找一个常量：grep CONST *.php, 如何才能让凡是有匹配的什么都不说，只输出没有找到的CONST？
<t502> 要用 m ￥吗?
<NoIE> 为什么？
<iol> xrfang: -v
<xrfang> iol, tks, 不过我预感到这还不完全是我所要的。看看先
<xrfang> -v不能满足我的需求，看来我这个问题只能靠写脚本解决了
<xrfang> 再玩玩命令行
<iol> xrfang: compare啊
<gebjgd> 日了
<xrfang> iol，怎么做请赐教。
<gebjgd> 昨天的升级openbox有问题了
<xrfang> iol: 我的问题是，我有个defines.php，里面专门定义常量的。然后我其他所有的php文件引用这里面的常量。我想找出所有已经定义，但未被使用的常量。
<iol> xrfang: 我还不清楚你的情况呢，你还是用脚本吧。
<xrfang> hehe
<xrfang> 本想折腾一下的
<xrfang> 其实有一个问题，如果有可能做，就会有比较大的意义：
<xrfang> xargs 对命令的group不知支持否，因为我会用到大量管道
<iol> 这个只用grep搞不定吧。
<xrfang> 嗯，还是脚本算了：http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/programming-scripting/153400-xargs-command-group.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: xargs with command group? - Linux Forums
<lazysnake> gebjgd: http://www.tianyabook.com/wangxiaobo/hjsd
<gebjgd> lazysnake: openbox挂了
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 不听使唤了
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 你不是系统挂了么？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 早就搞定饿狼
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 早就搞定le
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 另外把配置文件删除，昨天再现。。。哈哈
<wzlxx> vim到结尾的时候闪屏是它自己的功能？？
<zer4tul> apt-get remove glibc
<lazysnake> gebjgd: rm $HOME/.config -rfv
<zer4tul> wzlxx: 是的
<lazysnake> ge
<Warm_HUG> http://www.wangxiaofeng.net/?p=6802 何解？
<iol> wzlxx: visualbell开了吧
<zer4tul> wzlxx: visual alert
<wzlxx> zer4tul, 晕~~感觉没有用，在没用X的时候闪的吓人
<zer4tul> wzlxx: 如果不喜欢可以关闭
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 2台机器一样
<zer4tul> wzlxx: 我倒是比较喜欢用。然后把bell关闭
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 折腾啥子嘛。直接lxde行了
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 能是配置问题？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 不用
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 除了配置能有啥子。
<wzlxx> zer4tul, bell我也没开，哈哈
<zer4tul> wzlxx: ……
<flh> ubuntu在gnome下，如何去掉快捷方式尖头？
<cfy> iol: 我还是尝试下lite2好了.
<t502> gebjgd, 不用hal 用啥可以热插罢 U盘,及ntfs硬盘?
<zer4tul> cfy: 键盘布局你看过？确定能适应？
<iol> cfy: 嗯，不适合就当收藏吧。
<cfy> zer4tul: 布局?我是emacs阿.
<wzlxx> zer4tul, 现在也set novisualbell了
<zer4tul> t502: 好像udisk可以
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<cfy> zer4tul: iol 差不多阿,和我的....
<cfy> zer4tul: iol 买回来也要调,dvorak
<t502> zer4tul, 不用配置可以吗?
<flh> ubuntu在gnome下，如何去掉桌面快捷方式尖头？
<zer4tul> cfy: 呃……dvorak……还真有人用……
<cfy> 对了,我倒是可以乘机坎下有没有dvorak的.
 * zer4tul 膜拜
<cfy> zer4tul: 有阿...
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我试试那个新内核啦。一会回来 。
<wzlxx> pypanel配置谁有好点的？？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 200+行的那个
<wzlxx> 懒的配置~~
<zer4tul> cfy: 话说我是用unix布局的，拿到pc布局键盘就要改
<cfy> zer4tul: 嗯.我现在就是没有caps_lock,只有ctrl
<cfy> 貌似淘宝没卖
<zer4tul> cfy: hkkb lite2？
<zer4tul> cfy: 应该有一家在卖，不过价格比较高
<iol> 我帮你问问，估计这东西货很少。
<cfy> zer4tul: iol lite2只要没太差就好,我当尝试unix布局了
<zer4tul> cfy: 差是不会差的，这个你放心
<iol> cfy: 要是觉得不合适，就卖二手的
<Warm_HUG> google太强大了，已经把骨头的blog塞进我的推荐源里面了
<zer4tul> cfy: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8110579645
<zer4tul> cfy: 这里就有
<zer4tul> cfy: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8110635461
<zer4tul> 我想
<zer4tul> 我想要这个
<wzlxx> 用上tango主题的终端舒服多了，白底上面显示黄色看着简直都是折磨~~~
<wars> 怎么这几晚上不讲课了
<Warm_HUG> 又抓到了小萝莉
<iol> Warm_HUG: ...
<Warm_HUG> iol: 难道是你啊
<iol> Warm_HUG: 我是大叔啊
<missing> Warm_HUG: 我是loli....坏坏
<Warm_HUG> iol: xiooli
<ofan> 人不少~
<Warm_HUG> missing: 咪咪好^_^
<missing> Warm_HUG: 坏坏好~
<pityonline> 严禁公共场所打情骂俏
<wzlxx> haha
<ofan> 都是男的...
<wzlxx> pypanel任务栏里的每个任务的程度是哪个选项？
<wzlxx> ofan, 都是男的就更不行了！！！！
<missing> wzlxx: 表机动~
<atcho> 需要申请几家信用卡，可以网上申请的，请告诉我，谢谢
<atcho> 招商的能不能申请多张？
<ofan> wzlxx: 你out了，现在流行这个~
<wzlxx> ofan, 汗~~~orz
<wzlxx> 谁用了pypanel??
<wzlxx> pypanel现在也OUT了？？
<missing> 干吗用这个啊
<pityonline> ofan: 严禁男人们在公共场所打情骂俏，哈哈
<missing> 很out
<missing> pityonline: 赞~
<ofan> 米.. 现在就开了X openbox urxvt chromium其他都没开
<pityonline> missing: ……
<iol> 终于抓到个用urxvt的了
<ofan> 屏幕都黑乎乎的
<missing> pityonline: :-D
<pityonline> 下班啦
<wzlxx> ofan, 顶你，我就把urxvt换成了roxterm其他一样
<iol> ofan: 𝑓
<iol> ofan: 能看到不
<ofan> iol: no
<cfy> zer4tul: iol 额.刚才断线了...
<cfy> zer4tul: iol  再淘宝买怎么样?
<wzlxx> ofan, 我的不黑，嘎嘎
<Warm_HUG> iol: are you xiooli?
<ofan> wzlxx: 我是连gnome都没有，也没panel，也没桌面
<iol> cfy: 淘宝和找人从日本韩国带吧
<cfy> iol: 不认识人,那就从淘宝买了.
<iol> ofan: 看来urxvt显示字符还是不太全
<wzlxx> ofan, 用pypanel吧，俺也没有gnome
<cfy> iol: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8110579645
<cfy> iol: 这个怎么样?帮我看看,
<ofan> iol: 字体问题跟urxvt没关系
<iol> ofan: 绝对的有关系
<gsau>  /clear
<ofan> iol: urxvt支持unicode 什么字符不支持？
<iol> ofan: 但是不全
<ofan> 宇宙里没有比unicode更全的了
<ofan> - -
<iol> ofan: 我刚给你发的是unicode3.1范围里面的
<ofan> iol: 跟你说了是没有响应字体
<pityonline> 我单位一台电脑启动时只能看到主板牌子了，是不是CMOS电池木有电了？
<zer4tul> cfy: 一定要看清楚货哈
<ofan> iol: 字体里没有的
<iol> ofan: 还有些连字符是用的内置字体显示的，也会有问题
<ofan> iol: 设置字体。。。。
<cfy> zer4tul: 如何看呢?我完全不懂这些阿,不过他写着 '如实描述
<iol> ofan: 不是这样的，你用ctrl-shift可以查看到字体信息的。
<wzlxx> 看来pypanel真的OUT了，还是换上我的tint2吧
<zer4tul> cfy: 我是说收货的时候
<zer4tul> cfy: 一定要验证
<ofan> iol: 汗~~
<cfy> zer4tul: 哦,如果是假的呢?
<zer4tul> cfy: 看看有没有问题之类的
<zer4tul> cfy: 拒收啊
<cfy> zer4tul: 不使要先签字的?
<cfy> zer4tul: 不是要先签字的?
<ofan> iol: 字体里没有这个编码的字体 所以没法显示，或者这个不是个显示字符
<ofan> iol: 跟urxvt没关系
<zer4tul> cfy: 如果是我，要我先签字后验货的话。我就让他自己回去
<zer4tul> cfy: 又不是没这个东西活不了，md不让人验货就签字，就是那帮做快递的怕麻烦而已。
<cfy> zer4tul: 这样?人家就要让我去快递总店取了.
<ofan> 
<iol> ofan: 我确认了有这个字体的。
<zer4tul> cfy: 我的意思是，如果他不让我先验货，我就直接拒收
<ofan> iol:什么字体
<cfy> zer4tul:  可是我们这边都是先签字的呀
<ofan> iol: 什么字符
<zer4tul> cfy: 那你拒收试试
<zer4tul> cfy: 北京也基本上都要先签字的
<iol> ofan: &#119891;
<cfy> zer4tul: 那你还这样的?
<zer4tul> cfy: 结果我怒了一次，拒收。
<zer4tul> cfy: 现在就让我先验货了
<cfy> zer4tul: 哦?这个....
<hata> 哪个速递?
<zer4tul> cfy: 其实原本就是先验货后签字的。只是平时没人跟他们计较，结果这帮人就开始拽了
<zer4tul> hata: 顺丰和圆通都被我搞过
<cfy> zer4tul: 嗯.道理是这样的.
<iol> cfy: 你人在哪啊？
<cfy> iol: 温州.
<iol> cfy: 你让对方走顺丰啊。
<zer4tul> cfy: 我大不了不用这东西，反正也不是什么很紧要的
<zer4tul> cfy: 淘宝上有的商家挺不错，告诉买家一定要先验货后签字。如果快递公司不干，就拒收。
<cfy> iol: zer4tul ok,那我就尝试一次.可是我钱都付了.据收会怎么样呢?退回去么?
<zer4tul> cfy: 嗯
<zer4tul> cfy: 你可以先跟商家说好。
<zer4tul> cfy: 如果是由于快递公司违规操作导致的拒收，商家是可以找快递公司退款的
<zer4tul> cfy: 不过败家馆的东西还不错，应该没什么太大的问题
<cfy> zer4tul: 哦.那我要不要那样呢?
<zer4tul> cfy: 这就看你自己了
<zer4tul> cfy: 我只能给建议，具体要怎么做还是要你自己决定
<cfy> zer4tul: 一般都没事的吧.我几次快递都是先签的...
<lazysnake> http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread373876.html  1.用"/dev"替换"/sys/fs" 是什么意思哦。在哪里修改
<^k^> ⇪ title: 小补丁 大改善 - LinuxSir.Org
<cfy> zer4tul: 嗯.其实可能本来没事.这样弄下可能事更多吧
<zer4tul> cfy: 因为我家领导偶尔在网上买代购的护肤品，那东西只能先验货
<catcher> 上irc用的什么客户端比较好啊
<iol> xchat/pidgin
<cfy> zer4tul: 哦.我还是跟一般一样好了...别给自己找麻烦了.
<zer4tul> cfy: 所以我才跟他们这么较真，不过现在也很方便了。因为现在要不要验货是我自己决定
<catcher> 用了一下pidgin   比那个empathy强多了
<cfy> zer4tul: 嗯.
<zer4tul> cfy: 这看你自己了
<cfy> zer4tul: 嗯.我当场打开好了.如果不行再找他们.
<cfy> 听说还可以把字划掉的?
<zer4tul> cfy: 这就不知道了哈
<zer4tul> cfy: 或许可以吧
<cfy> 嗯:)
<iol> cfy: 你担心什么问题？
<zer4tul> iol: 他在担心如果买到的货有问题怎么办
<gebjgd> 竟然是该死的nm-applet
<iol> zer4tul: 嗯，还是谨慎点好。
<zer4tul> iol: 毕竟是500多的键盘，不是个小数目
<iol> 其实我觉得那布局适合vim
<zer4tul> iol: 我现在用的键盘才70
<ofan> iol: 就是字体的问题，终端字体里没有对应编码的字体
<cfy> iol: zer4tul 好的.谢谢,我跟商家说下走顺丰好了:)
<iol> emacs总是c-x c-s去的
<cfy> iol: 是阿,那个esc的位置
<ofan> iol: 换个字体就好了
<iol> ofan: 我是用的monospace显示的
<iol> ofan: 试了不少字体咯
<ofan> iol: 你可以用fontforge打开字体文件找找看
<i360> 请教比较好的小型Linux命令行系统
<iol> cfy: 那个esc的位置明显和vim绝配啊。
<ofan> i360: 啥意思
<cfy> iol: 是哦.
<i360> ofan: 就是体积小的
<iol> cfy: 不过那个ctrl的位置蛮配emacs的。
<cfy> iol: 呵呵.是阿
<ofan> i360: 一个内核加busybox 足够小了
<i360> ofan: busybox?
<ofan> i360: 可以把想要的东西都编译进busybox里
<i360> ofan: 现在我的ArchLinux刚刚弄好就400M
<Kandu> i360: pacman -Scc 下剩幾兆？
<ofan> i360: kernel+ramdisk 够小吧
<i360> ofan: 你的意思是编译进initrd?
<ofan> i360: yeah~
<ofan> i360: 或者用puppy这样的live-cd  可以动态加载包的
<i360> ofan: mkinitcto我不是特别清除
<i360> ofan: 清楚
<ofan> i360: man 之...
<i360> ofan: 包括pacman之类都能压缩进去？
<ofan> i360: 能，如果是busybox就全部静态编译，然后生成一个超大的可执行文件...
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 知道原因了
<lazysnake> gebjgd: ktr
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 新nm-applet和openbox不对付
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 降级去
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 。。。
<i360> ofan: DSL是如何弄的
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 根本不用理会那个把dev换成XX的
<ofan> i360: dsl指啥？
<i360> ofan: Damn Small Linux
<ofan> i360: 类似live-cd吧，跟puppy差不多
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 看来只有ob最强了？
<i360> ofan: 有X的竟然只有40M
<lazysnake> i360: 你想多了。你不看下tinycore
<zer4tul> iol: 嗯，ctrl在caps的位置，很方便
<ofan> i360: 确实很小~ 不过没啥意思，玩玩还可以~
<lazysnake> i360: 对了。还有一个30M的 slaliz好像是这样写的。
<i360> lazysnake: ?
<i360> lazysnake: 我要搞的小点
<i360> lazysnake: 但是有编译功能
<ofan> 。。
<delectate> 难道 ubuntulog 就是抓日志的机器人？
<ofan> i360: 光头文件就要多少。。。
<zer4tul> delectate: 难道不是？
<delectate> zer4tul: 我不知道……
<catcher> ;-)这里的很多频道都是外国的 呵呵
<soiamso> 有没有熟悉C 的 ？
<kastier> catamso:有中文的么？
<catcher> 刚刚用irc  挺有意思
<Kandu> i360: 不能兩全的吧。我這兒頭文件就有 150 多 M ， 庫有 2G 多
<ofan> soiamso: 招聘？
<soiamso> ofan: 不是，想问的是 如何得到一个函数的 指针
<ofan> soiamso: 直接用函数名阿
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 降级就好了
<soiamso> ofan: 那个指针要怎样初始化，就是还没有吧函数附上的时候？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: nm-applet真是渣
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 从来不知是何物
<gebjgd> lazysnake: networkmanager applet
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 连无线网 + openvpn
<lazysnake> gebjgd: wicd足够
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 不用它不行
<lainme> gebjgd: 不出问题的时候还是很方便的
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 证书导入
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 固定的配制导入。你用wicd?
<lazysnake> gebjgd: orz。我没那方面的需要。现在我都不用网络工具。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 切换于多个网络配置中？
<gebjgd> 靠
<ofan> soiamso: 强制转换NULL吧  比如 (int (*)())(NULL)
<Kandu> soiamso: 你直接聲明一個 int 類型的就可存了
<ofan> int (*a)();a=(int (*))(NULL);
<Kandu> soiamso: 正式點的話聲明一個函數指針也行。比如 void (*function)(void); 這樣聲明一個
<iol> 今天没有讲座
<iol> 什么时候写的啊
<delectate> 呃，那个，ofetion的作者呢？
<delectate> ofetion的入口呢？不是https://uid.fetion.com.cn/ssiportal/SSIAppSignInV4.aspx吗？
<catcher> //echo $ip
<YiMing> 请各位推荐与fvwm搭配的面板程序(panel)?
<catcher> irc 会暴露ip吗
<delectate> catcher: yep
<YiMing>  catcher [~zh@60.21.206.169]
<catcher> :'(
<YiMing> haha
<ishagua> ;-)
<catcher> 怎样才能隐藏
<YiMing> 用代理上呗
<ofan> catcher: 去申请个cloak
<iol> who
<YiMing> http://science.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=09/07/23/0231250&amp;from=rss 用这个把：传说中的隐形斗篷
<catcher> 菜鸟危险啊
<iol> 菜鸟死不足惜
<YiMing> 长期裸上irc男飘过...
<ishagua> :-D
<soiamso> Kandu: 所有Int 类型指针都可以作函数指针？
<YiMing> 继续求推荐与fvwm搭配的panel程序？
<onshoestring> |今天没有讲座|
<iol> 来个人来讲吧↵
<pocoyo> iol: 你这字符都怎么打出来的？
<delectate> nav/getsystemconfig.aspx，221.130.8040
<YiMing> 讲讲fvwm吧。。。
<delectate> nav/getsystemconfig.aspx，221.130.46.131:8040
<zer4tul> YiMing: tint2不行么？
<iol> iol: 复制粘贴
<zer4tul> iol: vim可以打出很多诡异的字符
<YiMing> zer4tul: 那个不是trayer么，我担心nm-applet这样的它盛不了
<catcher> who
<iol> zer4tul: 哈哈 c-k
<zer4tul> iol: 嗯
<zer4tul> YiMing: 呃……tint2不是trayer吧……
<hodrag> 谁研究过joomla代码呀？碰到个问题
<iol> zer4tul: vimim里面也有很多。
<zer4tul> iol: 我还是死不悔改的用ibus
<hodrag> http://forum.joomla.org/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=567051&sid=ff32b80849281c1f885e1d3b16fe4bb2
 * catcher haha
<onshoestring> ibus在flash输入有问题
<ofan> ibus太大
<zer4tul> onshoestring: 什么问题？
<iol> zer4tul: 我也是啊，vimim那帮人现在还弄得热火朝天的。
<zer4tul> ofan: fcitx小一些
<pocoyo> hodrag: 你要杯具了
<cfy> zer4tul: iol 额,缺货
<ofan> 新装的arch 装ibus要下载100多M东西
<cfy> zer4tul: iol 他推荐我ducky 1087
<hodrag> pocoyo: 怎么？
<iol> cfy: 等等吧，你先下单
<delectate> ofan: 依赖而已
<ofan> zer4tul: 正在用fcitx
<zer4tul> ofan: 4?
<onshoestring> 总是重复的像这样：我我说说
<pocoyo> hodrag: sid
<ofan> zer4tul: yes
<hodrag> 我都用fcitx了
<zer4tul> 如何？
<cfy> iol: 我问了....他说要12月才有....
<iol> cfy: 也行，好像布局和价钱都差不多。
<zer4tul> cfy: 还有几天而已
<hodrag> pocoyo: 啥？
<ofan> zer4tul: 挺不错的，就是词库不太给力
<cfy> zer4tul: 哦,这倒是.
<Kandu> soiamso: 嗯，你看這個示例 http://machinelife.org/osc/int.htm
<pocoyo> hodrag: 没事了。 这个phpbb主题不错。
<cfy> zer4tul: 布局差好多吧.
<cfy> zer4tul: 发错.
<cfy> iol: 布局不一样阿,esc就不一样.
<hodrag> pocoyo:  :@
<Kandu> soiamso: 我直接 int func 來存函數指針了
<onshoestring> 有办法解决么？
<iol> cfy: 习惯就好了，setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps
<YiMing> zer4tul: 恩。。是我记错了。。看起来不错。。。谢谢推荐
<cfy> iol: 这个....我是这样.
<cfy> iol: esc这么远阿. 1087
<cfy> iol: zer4tul 还有没有unix类型的布局的键盘呢?
<iol> cfy: emacs也这么关心esc么？
<nosea_> 请问一下，ubuntu下把pdf转成jpg除了convert还有没有其他的方法，前提是用命令哈。
<cfy> iol: 这样和我笔记本的键盘都差不多了.
<Kandu> soiamso: 不好意思，寫錯一個，重新傳了遍，你刷新下網頁
<zer4tul> cfy: Sun Type 6/7 USB Unix
<zer4tul> cfy: 我正在用的键盘
<iol> cfy: 也有山寨的
<cfy> zer4tul: 多少钱?哪里有卖?
<zer4tul> cfy: 我在淘宝上买的
<cfy> 哦
<soiamso> Kandu: 谢了，我看到那个FFI 应该是 double (*p)(double, double) 这种形式
<zer4tul> cfy: 卖家只是凑巧有一批货，而且他不识货
<nosea_> 如果没有，那么convert能不能调整图像的分辨率呢？
<zer4tul> cfy: 所以就便宜卖掉
<cfy> zer4tul: 哦?我看看
<iol> zer4tul: 现在的卖家都精了
<Kandu> soiamso: 那是按照需要來的。只是存的話，任何和機器字一樣大的類型就行了
<zer4tul> iol: 那卖家是凑巧有一批这键盘，他不认识，以为就是普通的键盘
<zer4tul> iol: 我跟他要一个Unix版说了半天
<cfy> zer4tul: 能不能给个url?找不到阿.
<soiamso> Kandu: 但是调用的时候compiler怎样知道是函数
<zer4tul> cfy: 早没了
<iol> cfy: 这就别指望了，看运气的。
<onshoestring> unix有什么特殊的，
<cfy> zer4tul: 囧
<onshoestring> 是不是和普通的不一样
<Kandu> soiamso: 你看 call 這個函數的聲明
<zer4tul> onshoestring: 键位不同
<cfy> iol: 呵呵.那我再看看.
<soiamso> zer4tul: 什么键盘？
<zer4tul> soiamso: Sun Type 7 USB Unix
<Kandu> soiamso: 把參數 func 聲明成指針變量了。然後用   這個參數名字()   這樣的用法就ok
<soiamso> Kandu: 你那种形式就是说这是一个函数指针？
<Kandu> soiamso: s/指針變量/函數指針
<Kandu> soiamso: 嗯
<zer4tul> cfy: 如果不在意外形的话，其实买个pc键盘改改xorg.conf也是可以达到相同效果的
<Kandu> soiamso: c 語言的聲明就是這樣子的。很丑，對吧
<zer4tul> cfy: 我的Sun键盘是外接笔记本用的。但是笔记本键盘就被我把键位给改了
<cfy> zer4tul: 改?setxkbmap就好了吧
<cfy> zer4tul: 嗯,这是个问题.
<zer4tul> 我改的是xorg.conf
<soiamso> Kandu: 不是，能用就行，只是初学的不知道有个学名叫 funtion poninter, 或funptr
<zer4tul> cfy: 10-evdev.conf那段
<iol> 好帅的键盘。
<Kandu> soiamso: 有問題多問 ofan ，ofan 很精通的
<cfy> zer4tul: 哦.再说.我先搞到键盘:)
<Kandu> soiamso:  :D
<zer4tul> cfy: 让evdev在键盘插入的时候识别一下，如果是Sun Type 6/7 USB Unix，就不做键位映射。否则就做
<zer4tul> cfy: 这个很好用
<cfy> zer4tul: 嗯.我买不到那个键盘阿...
<soiamso> Kandu: 但是编译的时候怎样确定arg的长度？在运行的时候确定的还是在编译的时候决定的？
<Kandu> soiamso: 不需要確定 arg 的長度
<zer4tul> 不是说12月到货么？
<zer4tul> 到了再买就好
<Kandu> soiamso: 因為默認的調用約定是被調用者清除堆棧
<iVIM2> Kandu: C语言丑在哪里？
<soiamso> Kandu: 但是如果指向的函数需要3个arg, 但是只有两个在调用的时候传进去了呢？
<iVIM2> Kandu: 哪里有非常丑的变量声明？
<Kandu> iVIM2: 這種話題被人討論了幾千遍了 :)
<iVIM2> Kandu: 没觉得，我对C了解非常少
<soiamso> Kandu: 我明白发明C++ 那人说的话了，C这里是弱type check的，就是no check
<iVIM2> Kandu: 觉得C++非常难
<soiamso> iVIM2: Novell 被收了， mono应该会有大进步
<iVIM2> soiamso: ?
<cfy> RavenChan: 额...opera上淘宝不给力..
<meiye> 晚上好
<meiye> 我是新手。
<soiamso> iVIM2: 就是现在你基本不用怎样选了，以前一打，现在剩下 C , C#
<Kandu> soiamso: 呃，我弄錯了。 cdecl 是調用者清堆棧的。送進幾個清幾個
<meiye> 我想学英文，大家有没有好的软件。
<soiamso> Kandu: 然后入多了，就剪除后面的？
<catcher> who soiamso
<soiamso> meiye: 我觉得你多看基本计算机书籍英语就入门了。
<ofan> javaeve还没好..
<soiamso> catcher: what ?
<iVIM2> soiamso: basic,fortran?
<cfy> iol: zer4tul 打字青轴好?不过声音太响了?
<ofan> 原来gfw还有爬虫~~
<soiamso> iVIM2: 我不记得还有basic
<pocoyo> meiye: stardict?
<Kandu> soiamso: 不知道
<soiamso> iVIM2: 还后多的C++，所有游戏基本都是C++
<cfy> iol: zer4tul 我买啥轴好?打字,编程.不游戏
<pityonline> freenode 用的 irc 是 ircd-seven-1.0.3
<iVIM2> soiamso: C++语法太复杂
<soiamso> iVIM2: 是抽象复杂，不是语法复杂，就是一帮人吧一个没有什么抽象能力的语言硬搞到很多种范式。
<pocoyo> pityonline: 你纠结这干啥？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 没纠结，随便看到的
<iol> cfy: 我不怎么挑，别是用得太旧的就行了。
<cfy> iol: 阿?
<cfy> iol: 那我买个茶轴的好了.
<cfy> Cherry 的又怎么样呢?
 * catcher 123:abc
<catcher> help mode
<cfy> zer4tul: 不过没有unix系的键盘有点不太爽,呵呵.
<cfy> 手机也能gtalk?
<quanru> 原来安装了fcitx  后来有安装了fcitx-sunpinyin   怎么输入法没有切换sunpinyin的选项？
<zhangxinhui> 初次加入
<YiMing> 最近发现opera挺好用的，貌似还不依赖gtk和qt。。。
<cfy> 呵呵.
<delectate> YiMing: 据说是内嵌qt
<YiMing> delectate: 这样子阿。。
<mfmg1911> opera哪個music widget好聽啊？
<delectate> YiMing: vbox也是这样的
<YiMing> delectate: 说不定win32版本也是内嵌qt呢 呵呵
<mfmg1911> ubuntu下opera好慢
<ofan> 希望都换成qt的
<nsdy> 有没有喜欢玩游戏的 看看这个
<nsdy> 策略战争类游戏   http://www.osmsg.com/2010/11/castle-vox%EF%BC%9A%E7%AD%96%E7%95%A5%E7%B1%BB%E6%88%98%E4%BA%89%E6%B8%B8%E6%88%8F/
<YiMing> 我觉得qt的观感是不错
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 8-)我是直接路由上网。
<mza_> nsdy: 玩游戏还要wine
<nsdy> <mza_>linux原生游戏
<YiMing> kao，Google Reader也被Qiang掉了?
<YiMing> 你们能上么
<ofan> 可以
<YiMing> ofan: 悲剧。。。
<Lovewade> 可以啊
<Lovewade> ……
<catcher> 内网的ssh 有没有办法 在外网访问
<Lovewade> 不过google常常被reset
<Guest2337> 有同学知道有什么好用的 ocr 软件么，支持中字的。
<mza_> YiMing: 早都被墙了
<Leo7766> 映射端口
<catcher> 没法端口映射 校园网
<YiMing> 我几个小时前还上着呢，没想到噩耗这么快。。。。莫不是因为朝韩干起来了。。。呵呵
<Lovewade> 校园网用IPv6啊！
<makao007> 有没有ACMer,帮我看看这段代码哪里有问题,poj 3253老是WA
<makao007> http://code.bulix.org/3jyeg3-78852
<xxxx> @robbinfan 称"JavaEye被封是因为笔者写的动态防火墙代码太智能了，把电信负责内容监控的爬虫给封了，结果笔者就被封了。这年头，代码写的好也是杯具啊。把监控爬虫加入白名单了，争取下午恢复网站访问。"
<flh> pityonline: 晚上好！
<pityonline> flh: 晚上好
<YiMing> 求spotify邀请码一枚
<flh> pityonline: 在玩rsync 又差点系统没了
<Spence> 有谁知道怎么删除终端的历史吗
<pityonline> flh: 呵呵
<pityonline> flh: 这个我不常用
<zhubosuiliu> 还有在这里求Spotify的...
<Spence> anyone？？
<flh> pityonl
<YiMing> zhubosuiliu: 这里应该会有用户把。。。
<xxxx> @robbinfan 称"笔者的防火墙其实很人性化，封爬虫会给页面填注册码，假如继续不填注册码才封。刚才查了一下日志，发现网段被封之后，该网段都有IP登录上来填注册码解封。被封，然后填注册码解封，再被封，几次三番下来，把监管人员逗急了，就下手了。所以笔者该加一个功能：连续几次填验证码的网段就自动加白名单"
<makao007> JE如果是这样,为什么到现在还没有恢复呢?
<xxxx> makao007: 我也想知道为什么
<makao007> :XXXX 我小白,不知道.
<xxxx> makao007: 我也是小白
<xxxx> GFW封网站有个规律,至少一个月才改一次黑名单列表. 不是动态计算的. 估计是人工的.
<zhubosuiliu> YiMing, 谢谢
<hunt_O> Spence: man history
<YiMing> zhubosuiliu: 不客气
<hata> ...不会吧人工
<hata> 至少人机合一
<ofan> makao007: 啥题目
<dennis___> 大家晚上好阿
<dennis___> 正好今晚没有讲座,
<YiMing> 为什么我的opera不能启动opera unite?求解
<lazysnake> xxxx: 這樣的說，說不定他們有很多人都是那些XX 博客 的讀者哦
<dennis___> 我咨询一个问题
<dennis___> ubuntu server,远程SSH已经启用了密钥方式认证,禁止了密码认证,那我还需要安装denyhosts或fail2ban这些软件吗? (最近的log很多人在尝试密码.)
<cfy> dennis___: 最好换端口.
<cfy> dennis___: 别用22.
<cfy> dennis___: 这样就没必要fail2ban了.不过如果你有开ftp啥的,我建议还是要开
<dennis___> cfy: 端口只是暂时的,不到一天哪个端口开放的就会被尝试出来啊
<dennis___> cfy: 换端口还是不行啊.
<cfy> dennis___: 不会的.一般的都是尝试22.除非别人认准你了.
<cfy> dennis___: 那就用嘛
<dennis___> cfy: 一个端口扫描很快就知道哪个端口的,所以不打算换端口. 有没有别的方式呢?
<cfy> dennis___: fail2ban阿.
<dennis___> cfy: 远程SSH已经启用了密钥方式认证,禁止了密码认证,那我还需要安装denyhosts或fail2ban吗?
<lazysnake> ooo怎么替换回车为空格
 * lazysnake 我是看到有正则表达式了，但是不知道怎么搞
<cfy> dennis___: ban吧,看log也烦....
<dennis___> cfy: 嗯,这样的话,多安装了软件,不知道对服务器的资源或负载是不是有影响.
<dennis___> cfy: 是不是必需的呢?
<cfy> dennis___: 改关口,再ban
<cfy> dennis___: 如果你不看日志,就别ban了.反正也不可能连得上
<dennis___> cfy: 既然使用了密钥方式,是不是猜解就失去意义了?也就没必要安装denyhosts或fail2ban呢?
<cfy> dennis___: 你什么用途?
<dennis___> web server
<cfy> dennis___: 人家sb呗,都是脚本小子.
<dennis___> cfy: web server
<cfy> dennis___: 还是ban吧,除非自用,看你的低调程度了.
<dennis___> cfy: 哦
<dennis___> cfy: 嗯,是希望低调点 :-)
<cfy> dennis___: 貌似是不删除log的(默认),那么你不ban,log会越来越长....
<chbxg> 大家晚上好!
<chbxg> 很长时间没上频道了，网络不方便。
<dennis___> cfy: log是自动循环的,
<cfy> dennis___: 哦?有这样么?我的messages是没有的....好大...
<chbxg> 有研究blender的吗？
<chbxg> 想加个频道，可是全是英文的。
<dennis___> 哦 我看看我的message
<zhubosuiliu> 规则set nextpattern=\\bnext\\b,^>$,^(>>|»)$,^(>|»),(>|»)$,\\bmore\\b变成了set nextpattern='\bnext\b',^>$,'^(>>|»)$','^(>|»)','(>|»)$','\bmore\b'
<zhubosuiliu> 请问set nextpattern=\s*下一页|下一张|下一篇|下一頁|下页|后页\s*,^\\bnext\\b,\\bnext\\b,^>$,^(>>|››|»)$,^(>|»),(>|»)$,\\bmore\\b该怎么改？
<dennis___> cfy: 我的message也是循环的
<dennis___> CFY:最大5.5M
<dennis___> cfy: 最大5.5M
<dennis___> 嗯 我还是ban吧
<zhangxinhui> linux下有什么好的坏道检测工具 吗
<cfy> dennis___: 哦.这样子,看来是我的log不大呢,我也具体忘了多大了.
<xxxx> 既然能封锁爬虫，下一步应该实现欺骗爬虫代码，这样就不至于被封锁了。
<dennis___> cfy: 我的auth.log里,太多尝试密码的,还有字典尝试用户名的.
<dennis___> xxxx: 嗯,这个主意好阿. javaeye也太厉害了,不知谁能知道封锁爬虫的代码是怎样的,呵呵
<xxxx> dennis___: 很简单,就是短时间内访问太多页面,而且访问间隔差不多. 就要求他输入验证码了.
<catcher> centos 6 大概什么时候才能出来
<shirui> scim-launcher 在amsn开启的时候猛占内存。。。求解释
<shirui> 其他一般常用程序都没有什么大问题
<shirui> 偶尔会发现打开某程序scim-lanucher猛占内存
<gebjgd> shirui: fcitx
<shirui> gebjgd, 给力的答案，但是scim顺手……习惯了
<gebjgd> shirui: 那就继续顺手吧
<shirui> gebjgd, 更给力……谢谢……我只是想问问这个问题，最好能解决下……
<gebjgd> shirui: scim的开发者都死绝了
<gebjgd> shirui: 你还指望什么呢？
<shirui> gebjgd, 呃……
<xxxx> shirui: 你打算自己开发一个?
<gebjgd> shirui: 我看行
<gebjgd> shirui: 你继续维护scim吧
<shirui> gebjgd, 等我考完研究生……
<shirui> 我仔细研究……
<gebjgd> shirui: 考研有用么？
<xxxx> shirui: 研究熟了
<gebjgd> shirui: 不如出国。或者开饭馆
<gebjgd> shirui: 研究生= 研究怎么生
<shirui> gebjgd, 我爱好理论化学……这个只能不停接受教育
<gebjgd> shirui: 学化学的出国阿
<xxxx> 生简单
<gebjgd> shirui: 国外太需要兲朝的化学人才了
<shirui> xxxx, ……我会努力的
<shirui> gebjgd, 理论化学必须考、
<lubcat> ..
<xxxx> shirui: 哦
<xxxx> scp 速度有点慢,有什么办法不
<xxxx> 慢在 identity key
<cfy> xxxx: 本地网络么?最快就是nfs和http了.
<xxxx> cfy: 远程
<fairywell> linux社区，快不行了
<cfy> xxxx: 哦,ftp?gpg加密后?
<cfy> xxxx: rsync?
<delectate> "POST /nav/getsystemconfig.aspx HTTP/1.1\r\n" 这句的/nav/getsystemconfig.aspx前边能否加上绝对路径？
<xxxx> cfy: 嗯,正在考滤用ftp或 rsync
<xxxx> cfy: git 也满快的
<cfy> xxxx: git @_@
<xxxx> cfy: 不过git只适合源代码之类的
<cfy> xxxx: 大文件...囧
<delectate> cfy: "POST /nav/getsystemconfig.aspx HTTP/1.1\r\n" 这句的/nav/getsystemconfig.aspx前边能否加上绝对路径？
<cfy> xxxx: gpg加密后,放在http吧,lol
<xxxx> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> delectate: 不清楚,tcpdump抓包,貌似有?
<delectate> cfy: c的源码……改了好久，头都大了
<xxxx> delectate: 不用 c++ 吗
<cfy> delectate: @_@
<delectate> xxxx: fetion的代码，反正我都不会，c/c++看起来没有区别……
<xxxx> ...
<cfy> delectate: openfention要是可以cli就好咯
<delectate> cfy: 呃，我是修改pidgin-fetion的那个插件
<gebjgd> cfy: 太蛋疼了。。
<gebjgd> cfy: fetion cli。。。
<ofan> 发现vps给装了webmin了。。
<delectate> gebjgd: "POST /nav/getsystemconfig.aspx HTTP/1.1\r\n" 这句的/nav/getsystemconfig.aspx前边能否加上绝对路径？
<gebjgd> delectate: 不会aspx
<delectate> gebjgd: 是c的代码data = g_strdup_printf("POST /nav/getsystemconfig.aspx HTTP/1.1\r\n"
<gebjgd> delectate: c里面可以用绝对路径的。
<delectate> gebjgd: 那他这个/nav/getsystemconfig.aspx怎么执行的……如果我强制绝对路径，岂不是http://****http://****/nav/getsystemconfig.aspx
<gebjgd> delectate: 不会aspx
<ruijie> FZ
<NoIE> 完了完了完了完了完了完了完了完了。
<NoIE> 我用firefox看不了土豆网上的视频。
<NoIE> 我用firefox以外的浏览器，也看不聊土豆网上的视频。
<ofan> 你被土豆屏蔽了
<NoIE> 我好厉害。。。
<flh> NoIE: ni hao
<yatusiter> 会不会是flash的问题
<NoIE> 不知到，
<yatusiter> youku之类的可以不
<NoIE> 不过，使用Opera可以看了。
<yatusiter> 囧。。重启下xserver？
<NoIE> yatusiter: 应该可以吧？我没试过。论坛上有人说他的firefox只能看优酷上的视频。
<catcher> 那个cloack 是怎么回事
<catcher> 那个cloack 是怎么回事
<hutong> 我用的google看youku很正常啊
<flh_> 大家好
<iwohaoaini> gnome好还是ked好啊
<onshoestring> 各有各的好吧
<onshoestring> kde比较花梢
<iwohaoaini> 哦
<apprtc> 话说我没怎么见过KDE花哨...
<xinqishi143> who知道到底怎么注册自己的频道啊。。。我都弄了几天了。。为嘛就是不给我@呢？？？
<apprtc> 加入一个不存在的频道?
<ofan> xinqishi143: /msg chanserv help
<xinqishi143> apprtc：么的@。。。
<gebjgd> iwohaoaini: 都不好
<apprtc> 有啊
<ofan> 决定上awesome试试~
<xinqishi143> apprtc：我没有啊。。。
<apprtc> 你打个/join channel-noexist-xyz试试
<flh> 找出机器人呀
<xinqishi143> apprtc：有了。。。
<flh> ChanServ: ok
<hutong> ／mng d
<apprtc> 乱码?
<Use-Firefox> 晦涩的ruby。比eexp的perl还晦涩
<redmorning> LINUX下有什么指法练习软件？我找了几个全是练26个字母的，我主要想练各种符号。在终端打复杂一点的命令速度特慢，还老打错。
<soiamso> Use-Firefox: 不如直接 lua  吧
<Use-Firefox> soiamso: 继续perl
<soiamso> redmorning: 有的，不记得名字了，
<soiamso> redmorning: 命令行下面的
<linvnew> 很多人
<Use-Firefox> redmorning: 开2个终端，一个放你的文字，一个自己照着打，可以用文字编辑器，比如vim，打完了，diff下看哪儿出错了。
<redmorning> soiamso: 用什么关键词搜？
<i360> 有谁用MinGW
<Use-Firefox> redmorning: 打字的文字编辑器，可以用time vim 测速。
<Use-Firefox> redmorning: 不用什么专业软件的吧。
<Use-Firefox> parser = OptionParser.new { |opts|
<Use-Firefox> ...
<i360> 谁用MinGW
<Use-Firefox> }
<Use-Firefox> 完全看不懂。
<soiamso> i360: 每个人都用过，但是不会开发
<ofan> xmonad 一个用haskell写的wm...
<Use-Firefox> ls
<ofan> 删掉hal会不会有问题？
<Use-Firefox> ofan: 什么系统？
<ofan> Use-Firefox: arch
<i360> soiamso: 没用过
<Use-Firefox> ofan: 最新的应该不会出问题
<ofan> Use-Firefox: 基本上只开了X
<ofan> Use-Firefox: 新系统，删了没事吧
<soiamso> ofan: 什么是hal ?
<ofan> soiamso: 一系统组建吧
<soiamso> ofan: 反应过来了，现在基本不需要hal 了，但是virtualbox还需要这个东西
<Use-Firefox> ofan: 现在xorg不用hal了。
<Use-Firefox> ofan: 不过要手动生成xorg.conf
<ofan> soiamso: 闭源的vbox也用hal??
<Use-Firefox> 哎，不用launchpad的openid了。disqus登录不过。
<ofan> Use-Firefox: 现在不是自动检测了么.. 反正我没手动生成
<i360> soiamso: 我现在要编译qemu for windows
<i360> ofan: hald?
<i360> ofan: 新的Xorg好象不要hal
<i360> ofan: 至少不依赖
<i360> ofan: 你查下arch wiki的英语的，比中文的新
<i360> ofan: 新的xorg用evdev好像
<Use-Firefox> ofan: 自动检测要hal吧。
<Use-Firefox> i360: ^k^可能要禁言了。
<soiamso> You're beautifu 里面竟然有一句 fucking high 的歌词
<i360> Use-Firefox: 自动检测用evdev
<ofan> i360:哪一页？
<i360> Use-Firefox: 我的打字速度没那么快
<soiamso> i360: 最近这一年都没有几个中国archer 去更新wiki了
<Kandu> soiamso: 剛剛新版的 gcc 把我弄糊塗了。現在搞清了
<ofan> 曾经更新过安装的页面 ahaha~~
<soiamso> Kandu: gcc 又怎样了？
<Kandu> i360: arch 英文的 wiki 也沒更新關於 hal 的
<Kandu> soiamso: 你剛問多了參數，是否減除了
<Kandu> soiamso: 我看了看，參數都傳到 esi edi 里去了。很不對勁
<soiamso> Kandu: 最近很多编译器在更新，每一个团体都想在2010完结前，跟21世纪第一个10年作出告别
<i360> ofan: 我以前看到的，现在找不到了
<soiamso> Kandu: 用gdb ?
<i360> ofan: 没有hal,X能正常工作
<ofan> i360: 恩 多谢  我就可以安心的删hal了 ~
<i360> ofan: 如果不行的话重新编译内核，把evdev编译下
<ofan> i360: 那太小题大作了
<soiamso> Kandu: 就是没有删除？
<cfy> i360....
<soiamso> kandu 可以问问跟踪的工具不？
<kandu^pc> soiamso: 呃，我的 vps 今晚網絡太讓人蛋疼了
<soiamso> kandu^pc: 你是爬什么墙来到这里的？
<kandu^pc> soiamso: 現在直接是家裡電腦
<kandu^pc> soiamso: gdb。剛剛被 gcc 的優化搞暈了
<kandu^pc> soiamso: 沒有刪減，把全部參數傳過去了
<kandu^pc> soiamso: 剛剛我看 gcc 傳參數到 edi esi 還以為默認調用約定被改掉了
<kandu^pc> soiamso: 後來把文件分兩個文件放，gcc 只能按照標準來了，所以。
<soiamso> Kandu: 都传过去后呢，就只用了前面的参数？
<ivaneeo> 哪位兄弟是用的thinkpad的x201i呀》
<ivaneeo> 碰到问题了
<Kandu> soiamso: 嗯
<ivaneeo> x201i充电一点反应也没有
<JuncoJet> nice2me2
<ivaneeo> 电池电量一直在10%
<ivaneeo> 这个东西怎么搞？
<soiamso> Kandu: 你写C 读入中文用 iconv, ICU , 还是 mbstowc ?
<ivaneeo> 有哪位大侠知道吗？
<ivaneeo> 充电没有反应
<hutong> 我的是T400s
<hutong> 把电池拿下来试试
<ivaneeo> 电池能充的进吗？
<ivaneeo> 什么意义？
<ivaneeo> 关掉以后，拿下装上去？
<soiamso> ivaneeo: 多少钱？
<zzzop> 求一轻量级中文支持良好的终端。。
<soiamso> ivaneeo: 待机有多长时间？
<flh> 大家好，请教:ubu如何检查磁盘错误？
<iTron4> ubuntu 最新版中的 ibus-wubi 只能打字不能打词，啥回事儿啊。
<zzzop> flh: try fsck
<soiamso> zzzop: 只要是用gnu readline 的terminal应该都没有太大的中文问题吧
<flh> zzzop: sudo fsck /dev/sdax ???
<flh> zzzop: sudo fsck /media/sdax ???
<zzzop> flh: 这个，，我也没做过， 你man一下？
<ivaneeo> :solamso公司发的
<Kandu> soiamso: 幾乎沒用 c 寫過程式
<soiamso> Kandu: 现在用C ++ ?
<Kandu> soiamso: pascal
<zzzop> soiamso: 没错， 我想找个不基于桌面环境的term
<Kandu> soiamso: 不過有使用用用 c 的庫，比如 gettext libc 系統庫什麼的
<soiamso> zzzop: ghci
<soiamso> zzzop: 不过估计你觉得他不是term
<soiamso> http://www.vancl.com/zhuanti/accessories/lfmfyqgcw_20101116.htm?Source=email_20101122&SourceSunInfo=
<soiamso> Kandu: pascal 调用 C 方便不？
<flh> zzzop: 我的情况是开机不能自动挂分区，提示出错
<soiamso> Kandu: 因该比较方便吧，pascal比C的类型更强
<Kandu> soiamso: 很方便的，你看我寫的小型 sudo ，就調用了一些 c 庫和系統庫 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=301389&sid=ed0e160b0a7ef857f61ee784b3842d74
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 有没有办法使登录密码和sudo的密码不一样？
<soiamso> Kandu: 一直没有看到很好的pascal 入门，你是从delphi过来的？
<Kandu> soiamso: 沒接觸過 delphi。直接看 freepascal.org 上的文檔學的
<soiamso> Kandu: 现在这种 var的风格又回来了
<soiamso> Kandu: 大概用了多长时间了？
<Kandu> soiamso: 不知道，很長時間吧
<soiamso> Kandu: 你的密码不加星？
<zzzop> flh: 有具体信息么
<flh>  zzzop sudo fsck.reiserfs /dev/sda3
<zzzop> soiamso: 我还是老实用gnome的term了
<zzzop> flh: 然后？
<i360> ofan: 不是小题大做
<flh>  zzzop 现在在工作，看看
<soiamso> zzzop: 现在的term 其实就是 gnu readline ...
<i360> ofan: 一般来说新一点的内核都自动编译evdev
<soiamso> zzzop: 那些不支持中文的，一般不是用这个写的
<i360> ofan: 但是如果你之前手动精简过内核，我是说这种情况要重新编译一下
<flh>  zzzop 我是安装系统时，一口气下来，没有重启，才这样的
<i360> ofan: 如果把evdev精简掉的话
<Kandu> soiamso: 沒 use crt。現在 crt 單元在 Linux 上有問題，調用shell執行後顯示有偏移，等 bug 修復再用上去C[C[C[C[C[C
<flh>  zzzop Do you want to run this program?[N/Yes] (note need to type Yes if you do):Yes 能执行
<i360> soiamso: pascal简直就是英语
<soiamso> Kandu: 其实没有偏移，需要用到 iconv的wcwith， 或 ICU 的break
<ofan> i360: 显然我现在还不会精简内核 XD
<soiamso> Kandu: wcwith 文件有说明 cell 的文档就在头部
<Kandu> soiamso: 要不你試試效果？我給你改個。你是 386 or amd64?
<i360> ofan: 我上次就是因为把evdev精简掉了，才知道什么叫做evdev
<MeaCulpa> -_-
<soiamso> Kandu: 你直接写到 fd 吧？
<ofan> 不知不觉就熄灯了~
<soiamso> Kandu: 原来控制符号叫CRT ?
<i360> soiamso: crt是pascal的一个Unit
<ofan> c runtime?
<soiamso> Kandu: 就是那个unit 有问题拉?
<Kandu> soiamso: 嗯。類似 ncursses 庫
<soiamso> Kandu: 那个是中文有问题，还是什么字符都有问题？
<Kandu> s/ncursses/ncurses
<Kandu> 全都
<soiamso> Kandu: 全都有问题就不知道是什么原因了
<i360> Kandu: 编译器是fpc还是gpc?
<Kandu> i360: fpc
<ofan> 有没有用pm45主板的？
<zzzop> 那家伙这搞笑？
<zzzop> 有回声。。
<pityonline> soiamso: 晚上好，请问能否用 php 写个网页用来提交一些数据？
<soiamso> pityonline: 网页提交数据？
<pityonline> soiamso: 是的，网页上有一些表格，填入数据，提交，将数据保存到数据库里
<baoya> 有人？
<baoya> 没有人讲中文？
<flh> zzzop: 错误信息：http://115.230.77.68/tt.tt
<GUN^ROSE> 似乎是文件系统有些问题，这里是要求输入root密码，或者Ctrl-D重启
<ofan> 找到了 哈哈 http://code.google.com/p/aceracpi/wiki/EmbeddedController
<ofan> 用acer本的可以参考下
<GUN^ROSE> ofan: 对acer本来说是个好玩意儿！
<ofan> GUN^ROSE: 是阿 能有这种东西感觉很意外..  还是TP本好~
<zzzop> flh: 孩子阿？
<soiamso> pityonline: rcp 也可以吧？
<zzzop> flh: 还在？
<pityonline> soiamso: 晕，我都没听说过……
<flh> zzzop: 是啊
<zzzop> flh: 日志里面看起来还没真正的check呢
<flh> zzzop: 是根分区啊
<zzzop> flh: 你先把sda8 ro mount
<flh> zzzop: 根分区，不能
<zzzop> 那你重启 shutdown -F -r now
<flh> zzzop: 换系统好像也没有用
<zzzop> flh: 那你重启 shutdown -F -r now
<zzzop> flh: 强制检查
<flh> zzzop: 我就试试，您的教导
<zzzop> flh: 这么快？
<flh> zzzop: 不行啊，还一样
<catcher> irc中的人 睡的都很晚啊
<zzzop> flh: 你用什么引导的？
<zzzop> flh: 启动的时候加个参数 指定 root ro
<flh> zzzop: 先提示一样，root 密码，，然后exit 就登录了，分区挂接正常
<flh> zzzop: 本身的启动菜单启动啊
<zzzop> flh: ?
<zzzop> flh: gurb ?
<zzzop> flh: grub ?
<flh> zzzop: 是，
<zzzop> flh: grub 启动的时候， 手动去编辑一下参数， 指定root， 为ro 挂载
<flh> zzzop: title           sda8 Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.26-2-686-bigmem
<flh> root            (hd0,7)
<flh> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.26-2-686-bigmem root=/dev/sda8 ro
<flh> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.26-2-686-bigmem
<flh> 本就这样啊
<zzzop> flh: 擦叻
<flh> zzzop: 什么？
<zzzop> flh: 那你现在能正常挂载么
<oliver661> TTwTT 终于在IRC看到活人了
<oliver661> 各位晚上好～
<flh> zzzop: 正常，只是开始不正常
<thorne> IRC活人不少呀
<kdlijian> oliver661: 再晚来一会该早上好了
<flh> zzzop: 正常，只是开机不正常
<zzzop> flh: 开机会怎么样
<oliver661> kalijian: 恩 那倒是。。。。
<oliver661> 上rizon基本都是机器人。。。
<flh> Give root password for maintenance
<flh> (or type Control-D to continue):
<zzzop> flh: 这个是因为你的磁盘问题？ 还是因为你的runlevel ?
<flh> 然后密码，exit ,再正常启动
<kdlijian> flh: 这好像是runlevel的问题？
<flh> zzzop: 可能runlevel吧
<zzzop> 你什么发行版
<zzzop> flh: 你什么发行版
<flh> debian lenny
<zzzop> flh: 看看
<zzzop> flh: 看看inittab
<flh> 好
<flh> zzzop: 比较长的配置啊，
<zzzop> flh: 只管看runlevel的
<oliver661> 弱问 咱们服有nickserv么？
<zzzop> flh: 你要是没改过， 你第5行
<zzzop> flh: 我也是 lenny  - -
<zzzop> oliver661: 你随便nick个别人看看。。
<flh> 我贴你看吧
<oliver661> O_O 不会ip nick吧，，，
<flh> Example how to put a getty on a modem line.
<flh> zzzop: Example how to put a getty on a modem line.
<flh> zzzop: http://115.230.77.68/inittab
<zzzop> flh: 这个没问题
<flh> zzzop: 可能是系统时间上的问题
<zzzop> flh: dmesg 看看？
<flh> zzzop: 安装时间，网络时间不一样了
<flh> zzzop: 输出长啊，
<zzzop> flh: 贴出来阿
<zzzop> flh: 也可能是因为时间
<oliver661> =-= 这个。。。。
<flh> zzzop: tt.tt 这个
<flh> zzzop: ip 一样
<zzzop> flh: 文件系统我看不出问题来
<bitsMix> vim 的正则有没有 $1 $2 ？？
<zzzop> bitsMix: \1 \2
<bitsMix> zzzop, thx
<flh> zzzop: 使用也正常啊
<flh> zzzop: 我是一口气安装下来，太急了，重启就这样了
<zzzop> flh: 那为何启动时候问你要不要进维护模式？
<zzzop> 奇怪
<flh> zzzop: 我试，
<flh> zzzop: 菜单删除了，不好看
<zzzop> flh: 啥菜单删除了
<flh> zzzop: 其它模式的启动一个
<zzzop> flh: 不是启动菜单的问题应该
<flh> zzzop: 用这个试试title           Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.26-2-686-bigmem (single-user mode)
<flh> root            (hd0,7)
<flh> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.26-2-686-bigmem root=/dev/sda8 ro single
<flh> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.26-2-686-bigmem
<zzzop> flh: 我擦
<zzzop> flh: 你干吗要加single
<flh> zzzop: 试试
<zzzop> flh: single就是单用户模式， 启动了当然要问你是否进入维护模式咯
<zzzop> 你们玩过travian 么
<zzzop> day changed ...又是一天阿
<flh> zzzop: 还是要ctrl + d
<zzzop> flh: single 去掉了？
<flh> zzzop: 去下不去全一样，
<alvin_rxg> atcho: where blueghost? how's his openttd?
<atcho> al
<atcho> alvin_rxg: sorry no idea
<zzzop> flh: 或许你要update-grub
<alvin_rxg> ._.
 * alvin_rxg openttd GEIL
<oliver661> en 各位早晨好=w=
<flh> zzzop: 升级修复试下
<zzzop> d
<flh> zzzop: 在吗？没有办法啊
<lovejoy> 咋了？
<flh> 以前安装系统时，也有这样的事，拔掉网线，时间是发行时间，后来同步了网络时间，要重启一次后正常
<linvnew> 人气居然还是这么高
<zzzop> flh: what's wrong ?
<lovejoy> 我电脑现在win7 macosx ubuntu时间经常错
<zzzop> lovejoy: 同一设置utc或者local
<flh> lovejoy: 都与网络同步不？
<flh> 这是新手老手一块走的地儿
<lovejoy> 同步啊，但是你要自己点啊
<lovejoy> 主要是macosx引起的，一般我不烦这神
 * miosec miosec无聊中。。。
<dexter64> 下午grub升级 然后就win和ubuntu都进不了了
<dexter64> 然后livecd启动查了一下网上有啥解决办法 找到个lilo 好厉害 一下就恢复了 大家再碰到同样问题也可以这样解决
<alvin_rxg> dexter64: 不，你没解决问题，你是逃避了问题
<dexter64> 啊 什么意思 我纯菜 不懂
<alvin_rxg> dexter64: lilo 是另外一个启动管理器，你只是装了个新的，把问题掩盖了而已，并没有解决 grub2 的问题，那以后你接着用 grub2 的时候还是会出错的
<alvin_rxg> dexter64: leni: 都学生宿舍网络？
<leni> 嗯
<dexter64> 是吗？livecd把lilo装哪了？好奇:)
<alvin_rxg> ._.  看到多的都是有流量限制的
<dexter64> alvin_rxg: 学生宿舍
<alvin_rxg> dexter64: apt-* 应该有东东可以显示已安装的文件列表的
<dexter64> 好！
<dexter64> alvin_rxg: 我直接lilo一下出来的这个http://imagebin.ca/view/ZjotbKi.html 有点糊涂了
<dexter64> alvin_rxg: 我是不是没说清 我是用livecd运行的lilo
<atcho> http://uploadpie.com/cPrPr 盗梦
<ultimatebuster> 好安静啊
<kdlijian> hello world!
<knownbad> world isn't here.
<kdlijian> but world! is here.
 * knownbad see world isn't answering...
<kdlijian> "isn't answering" is a bad syntax.
<knownbad> world dumps?
<kdlijian> haokuna
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 小光呢
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: er spielt
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 哦
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 玩啥呢。问问他今天升级了么
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: XD
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 他现在是交通部长兼拆迁办主任
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 啥游戏阿
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 模拟城市3000？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不晓得, 看图形音效的质量比较差
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 哈哈
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 他真行,昨天通宵了,今天到现在都没睡
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 啊啊啊啊？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 真的假的？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 他常常通宵
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: ........
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 高手
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 现在睡眠比我还少
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 他骨瘦如柴？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 靠schokolade过冬的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: ........
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 这么说是个胖子？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不胖,全消耗掉了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: ......
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 他身高比我矮,体重比我少,吃的又和我一样多,而且还是Zimmermann
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 很神奇的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 哈哈
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 说明他平均体积或面积消耗的比常人多
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 这样下去都要考虑是否装峰谷电了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: ???
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  他平均两天通宵一次,换句话说,他两天才睡一个晩上, zockt die ganze nacht am pc, und alle licht sind an
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 他没升级
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 让他升级
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: XD
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 有惊喜
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我就知道升级了有东西要折腾
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没，就是nm一个小bug
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 但是很烦人
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: ...貌似他不用nm-applet之类的图形前端了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 还是说那个 nm 符号查看工具?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不是nm-applet的问题
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 是networkmanager的问题
<knownbad> kindle2 $89 on black friday.
<ultimatebuster> really
<ultimatebuster> O.O
<knownbad> http://reviewhorizon.com/2010/11/amazon-black-friday-deal-kindle-2-for-only-89/
<ultimatebuster> US Only
<ultimatebuster> i'm in canada
<knownbad> maybe i'll just grab one even though i don't need one.
<knownbad> can't you ship to canada?
<gebjgd> knownbad: kindle2,太老了
<knownbad> this has free 3g hence good deal.
<ultimatebuster> yeah but
<ultimatebuster> still
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没我老
<ultimatebuster> i still need like $100
<ultimatebuster> also i have a kindle2
<ultimatebuster> so i don't need one
<knownbad> it'll be no tax and good deal for ca resident.
<knownbad> ca /= canada.
<knownbad> gebjgd: kindle 支持中文吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩
<ultimatebuster> there's import tax
<knownbad> what?  what happened to nafta?
<knownbad> k, nvm.  kindle3 is much better than 2.
<ultimatebuster> shiit
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-24
<song> 这么早，估计没啥人吧
<song> //nick songlely
<leyle> 为啥安装不了 gmplayer  ，没有这个前端，感觉太不好用了，以前不是都直接就装好了，怎么现在没有拉
<Visame> hi 大家早上好
<Visame> 有人知道如何在Python中使用RAR吗？
<ultimatebuster> 好像不行
<Visame> 或者在bash中使用python也可以
<Visame> 我好像自己找到解决方法了
<Visame> 先写一个python脚本
<Visame> 然后再bash中调用
<Visame> 以前一直在想 如何在python中使用rar
<Visame> 其实可以换个思路 在bash中使用python脚本
<Warm_HUG> 周三一早没有人咧
<ultimatebuster> 我是晚上。。
 * knownbad 无时间观念
<v_v> fcitx 无限崩溃阿。。 连个日志都没有
<leos_ding> kkkkkkkkk
<lkk-> v_v: 我的fcitx 很稳定
<GUN^ROSE> 同学们早上好
<majiaxin> 早
<v_v> lkk-: 啥版本的？
<v_v> lkk-: 我的是debian squeeze 带的 3.6.3
<v_v> lkk-: 崩溃的我抓狂
<v_v> ok, i won't hang myself if fcitx refuses to work. it's better to remove it
<lkk-> v_v: 我用的是 10.04 源里自带的
<v_v> lkk-: can you check out what the version is ?
<calebot> v_v: 上 4.0 吧
<lkk-> v_v: 我本本没带,在家里
<v_v> lkk-: oh, thankyou
<v_v> calebot: maybe a good choice
<v_v> the fvcking bad thing of xim is , if the xim crashes, the program which is waiting for the input of xim crashes
<lkk-> v_v: 自己写个输入法, 叫 Vcitx
<v_v> lkk-: fcitx is good. i don't think i can do it better
<v_v> lkk-: im waiting for google, the boss
<lkk-> v_v: :) nothing impossible
<v_v> lkk-: i don't know why google doesn't release a linux verion of google pinyin
<lkk-> v_v: 我也不知道
<lkk-> byobu 不如 screen 好用
<calebot> byobu == screen
<pxchen> fcitx 挺好用
<lkk-> byobu 会吃掉我最下面一行字
<zkwlx> 还以为一堆机器人在聊天呢*_*
<v_v> lol
<flh> 我的debian每次启动都这样：A maintenance shell will now be started. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and resume system boot. (warning).
<flh> Give root password for maintenance
<flh> (or type Control-D to continue):
<v_v> flh: i saw you here last night
<flh> v_v: 您好，求助了
<v_v> flh: i guess you know that it's because the 'single' appened in the boot line
<v_v> flh: sorry, my fcitx is broken
<flh> v_v: 不行
<flh> v_v: 不行，single
<iOpera>   if(-d){`rox $_`;}
<v_v> flh: make sure you get the single deleted and the config is updated
<v_v> flh: your boot loader is not grub, it's grub2
<pocoyo> v_v: 自己编译一个3.6.2的又不是很麻烦。
<flh> v_v: 真的不懂en
<v_v> flh: they are a little different
<v_v> pocoyo: im trying the latest 4.0
<v_v> pocoyo: thank you
<zkwlx> 什么区别？
<flh> 每次启动(or type Control-D to continue):
<v_v> zkwlx: the format of the config file, and it doesn't work if you modify the config only for gurb2
<zkwlx> 晕，我说怎么变成grub.conf了，哈哈
<vissible> v_v, cg你那么不开心啊，要皱一天的眉吗
<v_v> flh: take a look at the /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<v_v> vissible: no, it's not fine to be not happy all the time
<flh> v_v: 我用grub 不是grub2
<v_v> vissible: you know it
<ultimatebuster> 咳嗽。。
<v_v> flh: really?
<flh> v_v: 我只有menu.lst 来引导
<v_v> flh: can you find the /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<vissible> v_v, why not ^_^ ?
<flh> v_v: 是的
<v_v> flh: oh.. sorry  take a look at the menu.lst
<Warm_HUG> 袜子
<flh> v_v: title           sda8 Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.26-2-686-bigmem
<flh> root            (hd0,7)
<flh> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.26-2-686-bigmem root=/dev/sda8 ro
<flh> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.26-2-686-bigme
<v_v> flh: a moment plz, im googling on it
<flh> v_v: 实在不通英语
<flh> v_v: 练习英语我可不行
<v_v> flh: it doesn't make sense
<v_v> flh: 好
<v_v> flh: 我也会敲汉语
<v_v> flh: 昨天晚上我也看到你的配置了， 当时有个single选项在引导参数里面， 去掉它应该就可以了
<flh> v_v: 噢，，人家急，你好意思
<flh> v_v: 我不用这个选项，上面我打了引导菜单啊
<v_v> flh: 但是你说去掉了还不行， 这个就很诡异了， 你要么修改了menu.lst 以后重新安装grub
<onshoestring> ？
<flh> v_v: 修改和不修改一样，我有备份
<onshoestring> VV是机器人
<v_v> flh: 怎么会一样？
<flh> v_v: 以前不会这样，我安装了几次全不行
<flh> v_v: Give root password for maintenance
<flh> (or type Control-D to continue):
<Warm_HUG> 刚刚知道irssi可以alt+左/右移动channel
<flh> v_v: 必须先密码 进入后是root用户
<v_v> Warm_HUG: 好玩吧？ 新鲜吧？
<v_v> Warm_HUG: 没玩过吧？
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 到现在还不知道
<pocoyo> 我。
<Warm_HUG> v_v: 啥
<v_v> ALT + 1 .. N
<v_v> Warm_HUG: 试试
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 没读过文档
<Warm_HUG> v_v: 我这里alt+n是切换terminal
<Warm_HUG> tab
<v_v> Warm_HUG: 你是说tab
<v_v> 恩
<v_v> Warm_HUG: 很多终端都是这么设置的
<Warm_HUG> 是哦是哦
<v_v> Warm_HUG: 终端的tab不好玩，切换tab不如多开几个workspace， 来回切着玩
<v_v> flh: 回来了？
<v_v> flh: 还是不行？
<Warm_HUG> v_v: 啥叫workspace？
<v_v> Warm_HUG: 你什么桌面？ gnome？
<Warm_HUG> 应该是叫gnome吧
<v_v> 你的任务条上没有4个方框？
<Warm_HUG> ä¿©
<Warm_HUG> 你指的就是那俩东西么？一点桌面就左右乱跑
<flh> v_v: 不行
<v_v> flh: 额， 那我也不知道了， 我只能告诉你我常见的要进维护模式的场景：1, single参数 2,inittab， 3 设备故障
<flh> v_v: 没办法了。
<ruijie> 在C源文件中，用unsigned 定义了一个变量，这个变量是什么类型？
<Warm_HUG> ruijie: 无符号的int
<ruijie> Warm_HUG: 这个是默认情况么,在哪边有相关说明或是介绍没？
<Warm_HUG> ruijie: 看书了么？
<Warm_HUG> ruijie: 好好看看书吧
<ruijie> 刚google了下，一直没找到说明.就只有一个unsigned 的介绍
<ruijie> Warm_HUG: 这类的问题，应该要看哪类的书?
<Warm_HUG> ruijie: 最基础的C
<iOpera> Warm_HUG: 来op
<iOpera> 别irssi
<Warm_HUG> iOpera: 不会调教
<iOpera> 今天咋熟人都去月经了？
 * wzssyqa 介是神么？
<iOpera> 磁盘企鹅。。
<missing> ...
<Warm_HUG> wzssyqa: 袜子
<iOpera> 黑脸
<Warm_HUG> missing: 咪咪
<wzssyqa> Warm_HUG 坏坏。。。
<iOpera> 。。
<missing> iOpera: 干吗人家月经都说啊,羞死人家啦
<iOpera> 昵称都不统一的
<missing> Warm_HUG: 坏坏好
<iOpera> missing: 例假。笨。
<missing> iOpera: 干吗要同意呢?
<missing> 统一
<Warm_HUG_> 相应EE号召来op
<iOpera> 哈皮也休。。。
<wzssyqa> iOpera: 哈皮上课。。。
<missing> iOpera: 这部满足你啦
<iOpera> 以后没来的，都是休假
<Warm_HUG> wzssyqa: 那家伙居然去上课啊
<missing> 难得happy去上课呢
<wzssyqa> Warm_HUG 咋了？
<iOpera> 破马出来
<Warm_HUG> wzssyqa: 太少见
<iOpera> 糖糖
<wzssyqa> Warm_HUG 上午
<lyecum_> 大家好
<pocoyo> lyecum_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<v_v> ruijie: unsigned, int
<v_v> fcitx4 is working fine
<v_v> fcitx4 is working perfect
<iOpera> nnnd 磁盘袜子
<v_v> 界面也漂亮不少， 虽然那个fcitx-config 一直抱怨不对
<lyecum_> ／nick aranya
<wzssyqa> iOpera:  missing 下了，麻烦两位维持秩序
<lyecum_> 呵
<iOpera> 我没事踢人玩啊
<missing> 啊,我是op啊
<roylez_> iOpera: .
<missing> roylez_: 主席屁股痒不?
<roylez_> ....
<iOpera> 敢我和平起平坐。nnnd
<missing> iOpera: æ­»ee
<iOpera> lol
<roylez_> iOpera: ...
<iOpera> 保护主席
<missing> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNND
<iOpera> 支持朝鲜
<missing> 刚才出去了,不然可以替人过瘾了,NNNNNNNNNNNNND
<iOpera> missing: 你lag了
<missing> 哈哈哈
<roylez_> hehe
<iOpera> 这死家伙
<roylez_> iOpera:
<missing> iOpera: ee好
<lyecum_> ／ns register aranya
<roylez_> iOpera: synergy，用过没？
<Warm_HUG> @_T
<iOpera> 带尾巴的。我说没看出。。  roylez_
<missing> iOpera: 知道啥是农夫和蛇了吧,哈哈
<iOpera> 没
<iyten> lyecum_: "/msg nickserv register xxxx"
<iOpera> missing: 我去论坛封号去。 nnnnd
<roylez_> iOpera: 我在debian下，用键盘切换，出错了，鼠标切换没问题，烦
<lyecum_>  这样啊，谢谢
<missing> iOpera: 好的,封吧~~~
<iOpera> 可大便。。。为什么呢
<Warm_HUG_> 觅食去了
<missing> iOpera: 似乎不能封斑竹的号了
<roylez> iOpera: host是debian，client是winxp
<iOpera> 你觉得呢？
<iOpera> roylez: 你这有啥环境了。咋这样了
<roylez> iOpera: debian和winxp共享鼠标和键盘阿，很平常的要求
<iOpera> 可我没2台机器啊。
<roylez> 你可以跟你手机共享
<iOpera> 手机可没高级的鼠标
<missing> 不是有轨迹球吗
<iOpera> roylez: 采访下你，昨天你中弹了没。
<iOpera> 那G2才有轨迹球吧
<missing> 不知道,我就知道某些机型有
<iOpera> roylez: 说啊。说到痛处了？
<iOpera> 中了没。
<missing> iOpera: 估计发炮就有lol
<missing> 300连发哦,ee
<iOpera> 可没打中什么东西。。 missing
<missing> 不是死了两个吗?
<missing> 受伤几十个啊
<iOpera> 那估计不是第一炮了。主席通常只开一炮
<missing> 啊...藐视主席啊
<iOpera> 开了就撤退了。说：你们继续
<palomino|working> 我用过synergy , roylez
<missing> 呵呵,按道理大家都不希望打仗的...不知道什么回事竟然有这个事
<palomino|working> 不过是ubuntu+vista , roylez
<iOpera> 我希望打仗
<DraZet>  哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<iOpera> 一边去
<iOpera> 该说话的时候，不说。再洒家，就把你杀了。
<missing> iOpera: 今天我有空,要不要我帮你踢 DraZet 哈哈
<iOpera> 嗯。支持
<missing> DraZet: 你想我踢你那片屁股lol
 * missing 今天我要大发淫威~~~
<iOpera> 等下，我投币决定
<missing> 结果..快点呢
<iOpera> left
<missing> 哦,DraZet 摆正先,快
<roylez> iOpera: .
<iOpera> missing: 额。不对哦。你不是左腿残疾嘛。
<missing>  /kick DraZet left ass
<roylez> iOpera: 我现在不是好好的嘛
<iOpera> 还是right算了
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马v5
<missing> iOpera: 没,我没小腿而已
<iOpera> roylez: 我以为，，，你，，，被打中了
<roylez> palomino|working: keystroke(super+Left) = switchInDirection(left) ，好使不？
<iOpera> missing: 哦。那少了被攻击的点。不错
<roylez> iOpera: 没，暂时我还不想去天国找你
<iOpera> 我会照顾你的啊
<missing> iOpera: 所以才有机会苟活到现在啊,,,不容易啊
<iOpera> missing: 哦。那不错。你其他的要害，也去掉些不。比如脑袋
<palomino|working> 我用的是键盘+鼠标切换.. , roylez
<palomino|working> ctrl+mouse4/5... , roylez
<palomino|working> 没试过全键盘的
<missing> iOpera: 脑袋不是要害啊...进水很久了,都泡烂了已经
<iOpera> 把破马踢了。
<palomino|working> ..... , iOpera
<iOpera> missing: 那不是浪费别人的攻击力啊
<iOpera> 该说话的时候不说，破马
<missing> iOpera: 我浪费谁的攻击力了?
<palomino|working> -_- , iOpera
<palomino|working> 我刚看见呀 , iOpera
<iOpera> 群众啊。
<roylez> palomino|working: ....这样也成阿，我现在全靠移鼠标，累
<palomino|working> ^_^ , roylez
<iOpera> 那我们叫你，已经等得气愤了。 破马
<palomino|working> .....
<missing> iOpera: ee,为啥我的opera打印pdf中文是方框 fx就正常呢?
<iOpera> 。。 rpwt
<missing> -_-!!!
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/124604
<iOpera> 自己看
<microcai> hi
<microcai> 请问一下，让控制台支持汉字显示有多少需求？
<microcai> 我打算提交到主线内核
<iOpera> 只要fb
<flh> v_v: 还是网络安装才解决问题，您好
<DraZet> 嚓
<DraZet> 咪咪竟然带帽子了
<DraZet> 还是绿色的
<DraZet> 嚓 嚓 嚓
<missing> DraZet: 呵呵,我...的绿帽是给...准备的...
<DraZet> missing: 给谁？ 不会是iOpera 吧？
<missing> DraZet: 喜欢我咪咪的色狼...
<missing> DraZet: 不过你不要说出去哦,不然我踢你pp哦
<DraZet> missing: 囧 你是男淫还是女淫
<missing> DraZet: 有你的性别来决定的....
<microcai> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1337115/Screenshot-root%40cai%3A-usr-src-linux.png
<DraZet> missing: 崩溃鸟～～～
<missing> DraZet: pp痒不?我帮你哦
<DraZet> missing: 我不好菊花
<missing> DraZet: 我喜欢就好了...
<zkwlx> ……
<flh> exit
<DraZet> missing: irc中无女淫
<missing> DraZet: 在乎你发现的双眼
<iOpera> microcai: 有12点的没。那更好看
<microcai> iOpera: 大哥，中文字体怎么能用  12dot 的
<iOpera> 有12点的硬件字库的哦。
<iOpera> 液晶显示上用的
<iOpera> 比16的好看很多
<Warm_HUG_> 我还在么？
<xiaohuhu> 谁知道怎么弄好wine的乱码？
<iOpera> http://www.laogu.com/ds_380.htm microcai
<iOpera> http://www.genitop.com/brief/gt21l16s2w_web31.pdf
<iOpera> 11x12的，都有
<microcai> iOpera:  .. .. .. 恩，我现在在修改内核，让它支持大于  255 个字符的字体
<iOpera> 只是不能mono了。
<microcai> iOpera: 改好了那用嘛字体就是很轻松的事情了
<iOpera> microcai: 那支持搞。啥时候可以看到结果呢
<fuhao> 请教个问题,我在ubuntu10.10编译安装fcitx4.0提示configure: error: No cairo-xlib found!  ubuntu 里没有这个包啊?
 * missing 吃饭去了~~~
<iOpera> 随便tty几乎不用。除开X崩溃
<iOpera> 虽然
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> 我先占位。
<iOpera> :D
<iOpera> 不好玩
<Warm_HUG> 根据 OStatic 的消息，Ubuntu 创始人 Mark Shuttleworth 告诉记者可能会从现在每六个月发布一个新版本转为每日发布方式，也就是滚动发布方式 (Rolling Release)
<Warm_HUG> iOpera: mark各你申请了么？
<Warm_HUG> iOpera: mark各向申请了么？
<Warm_HUG> iOpera: mark向你申请了么？
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 這個不錯。要是這樣我就換 ubuntu
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 呃，也是好事，不过server不能这么折腾吧？
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 嗯，所以基本上 不可能的
<iOpera> Warm_HUG: 这烂脑袋，被踢了的。。
<iOpera> 别理会
<Warm_HUG> iOpera: 嗯，还是听神的
<microcai> iOpera: 我尽快。今天？
<v_v> lkk-: 不得不说， fcitx4 非常好， 我爱死他了 :)
<delectate> happyaron:... offline?
<zer4tul> v_v: 好在哪儿？
<v_v> zer4tul: 要说好， 当然要有比较。 比之其他输入法， 老版本
<wzssyqa> Warm_HUG 神和咪咪呢？
<Warm_HUG> wzssyqa: 神无聊了
<Warm_HUG> wzssyqa: 咪咪找食去了
<fuhao> 请教个问题,我在ubuntu10.10编译安装fcitx4.0提示configure: error: No cairo-xlib found!  ubuntu 里没有这个包啊? 这个包在ubuntu里叫什么呢？ 谢谢...
<Warm_HUG> wzssyqa: 他俩辜负了你的嘱托
<wzssyqa> Warm_HUG 呃，以后给你
<v_v> fuhao: 我刚刚才编译。。 你现把库装上
<Warm_HUG> wzssyqa: no
<Warm_HUG> wzssyqa: 别给
<fuhao> v_v: 那个库呢？
<v_v> fuhao: 一般说来， 库的名称如果你不知道， 你就猜测前面加上 lib, 如果是运行依赖，就装libxxx， 如果是编译依赖， 一般要libxxx-dev
<v_v> fuhao: 这个cairo， libcairo2-dev
<Warm_HUG> 应该是libcario2
<Warm_HUG> 应该是libcairo2
<fuhao> v_v: 我试试
<microcai> fbcon.c : vc->vc_font.charcount = 256; /* FIXME  Need to support more fonts */
<microcai> 哈哈
<microcai> 找到了
<microcai> 就是这个导致内核不支持中文的
<microcai> TMD , 这个 FIXME 标记存在十年了 ....
<v_v> fuhao: 我刚才装的几个库：xorg-dev libcairo2-dev libpango1.0-dev intltool
<fuhao> v_v: configure: error: No PANGOCAIRO found!
<Warm_HUG> microcai: 加油
<fuhao> v_v: ...
<v_v> fuhao: 你把我贴的一股脑 apt-get 了
<zer4tul> microcai: 就没人打算改过
<fuhao> v_v: ok
<microcai> zer4tul: 恩 ，我来改
<microcai> Warm_HUG 恶化
<microcai> Warm_HUG 恩
<fuhao> v_v: ok  正在编译安装
<lkk-> riku 写道 "根据 OStatic 的消息，Ubuntu 创始人 Mark Shuttleworth 告诉记者可能会从现在每六个月发布一个新版本转为每日发布方式，也就是滚动发布方式 (Rolling Release)。这种改变的好处是可以帮助 Ubuntu 跟上日益复杂的软硬件变化状况，尤其是能让 Ubuntu 在更多的移动和手持设备上找到自已的定位。当然，如果一旦真要做这种改变的话，基本是改变了整个
<Warm_HUG> fuhao: 你编译的版本比ppa还新一点点么？
<Warm_HUG> lkk-: 神说了，别理
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马戴帽子了？
<palomino|working> O_o
<palomino|working> 发生什么事儿了。。。
<Warm_HUG> 大小眼
<palomino|working> * iOpera 委任 palomino|working 为聊天室管理员
<palomino|working> 原来是ee...
<NoIE> 请问，Dual-booting between Windows and Linux 应该怎么翻译？应该是“双启动”还是“多起动”？可以翻译成“通过引导器在开机的时候选择启动 Win 或是 Linux”吗？感觉不应该这样翻译。
<Warm_HUG> between
<v_v> NoIE: 我觉得双启动更好点。
<NoIE> v_v: 谢谢。
<fuhao> v_v: 在http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/downloads/list xia zai de
<fuhao> v_v: wo重启下试试
<v_v> NoIE: 或者说双引导， 搜索引擎里面这个词蛮常见的
<v_v> fuhao: me2
<iOpera> 应该翻译成： win和lin之间的血腥搏杀
<iOpera> 要有点文学水平
<iOpera> http://v.163.com/video/2010/11/9/1/V6LAQ9V91.html#sd=V6LAQ9V91&ld=V661I8OB7&nvp=v.163.com/video/2010/11/9/1/V6LAQ9V91
<cfy> @_@
<kdlijian> 原来/boot没有独立分区，现在是个独立分区，/boot("/"下）下原来的文件没删除，有什么影响或者遗留后果？
<cfy> kdlijian: 除了会把你搞混以外没坏处...
<pocoyo> kdlijian: 这个问题我也想过。原来占的空间是不是还会一直占着？
<pocoyo> cfy: ..原来分配的存储空间呢？
<kdlijian> pocoyo: 肯定还会占着的
<pocoyo> kdlijian: 我也是这么想的。那你还问啥？
<cfy> pocoyo: kdlijian mount覆盖后,原来的空间还在,只不过你无法访问了
<cfy> pocoyo: org挺好用的,我本来以为用不到的呢
<kdlijian> cfy: 可以访问的，就是把挂载卸掉，它又回来了。
<pocoyo> cfy: 我们的意思是 现在那一部分空间是不是再没法用了？
<cfy> kdlijian: 暂时无法访问了.
<pocoyo> cfy: 当然 一直用。
<kdlijian> 我就觉得应该当即就把那些遗留的给删除了才对
<pocoyo> cfy: 不是浪费掉了那部分空间？
<cfy> pocoyo: 程序以前打开的,应该还是能访问.
<cfy> pocoyo: 是的,话说我还多了/usr /var/
<pocoyo> cfy: 我原来单独把/tmp分区。 后来 把/tmp挂到内存去了。
<cfy> iOpera: 路由咋样了?
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯.这样少硬盘.速度.
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯.这样少硬盘.速度也快
<pocoyo> cfy: 没啥感觉。
<cfy> pocoyo: 编译和sqlite让我感觉很深
<kdlijian> 还一个问题。系统启动读取内核(bzImage)，不需要先挂载bzImage所在的分区吗？
<pocoyo> cfy: 我都是先进恢复模式 先删除/tmp下的内容 然后卸载 再写到fstab 再重启挂载 不知道还会不会占用空间。
<cfy> kdlijian: grub的事情.
<cfy> pocoyo: 这样肯定不会了嘛,rsync下比较好.
<pocoyo> cfy: tmpfs                 695M  160K  695M   1% /tmp  不知道还能不能再大点儿？
<kdlijian> cfy: grub好像从任何分区都能读的。
<pocoyo> cfy: rsync是干啥用的？
<cfy> kdlijian: not btrfs
<cfy> kdlijian: grub legacy,
<cfy> pocoyo: 可以的.
<cfy> pocoyo: 默认是内存一半
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/Nh6Xj.jpg
<cfy> pocoyo: man mount,/ tmpfs
<NoIE> roylez: 这是在急救吗？
<pocoyo> cfy: cool.
<pocoyo> cfy: 我一半也就够了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯.太多了也危险.毕竟内存阿
<iOpera> cfy: 没电源。没出去买
<flh> v_v: hi
<cfy> iOpera: 囧.
<pocoyo> cfy: firefox那个 说用到内存盘那个 你用了没有 我以前用的感觉没效果？
<v_v> flh: hi
<cfy> pocoyo: 不用fx
<pocoyo> cfy: opera?
<flh> v_v: 我用网络安装了系统，正常
<v_v> flh: 好阿
<cfy> pocoyo: yes:)
<v_v> flh: lenny?
<flh> v_v: yes debian lenny
<NoIE> 刚刚看到一个网游的弹出窗口，我就随便问了问，是否支持Linux。
<v_v> flh: 自己用的， 不如用squeeze
<NoIE> 结果，很快得到回复，支持Linux。我觉得他们没有认真回答。
<flh> v_v: 有的，我是多系统
<cfy> - -!.
<cfy> NoIE: web游戏么?
<iOpera> NoIE: 提问要艺术点，你要问支持gnome不。看下反应。
<cfy> @_@
<NoIE> cfy: 不知道，我去看看。
<flh> v_v: 上次拷贝了ubu的新内核，还有lib的一些文件 ，担心有问题，极少开
<iOpera> cfy: 我邮寄了？
<cfy> 我晕,换成64bit后,encrypted.google.com打不开了....
<pocoyo> flh: 崩溃 还坚持 lenny..
<cfy> iOpera: 阿?
<NoIE> iOpera: 我猜，他会说支持gnome。如果我问她是否支持dos，八成他也会说支持吧。
<pocoyo> cfy: opera有什么利用内存的设置木有？
<pocoyo> cfy: 185M	.mozilla/ 感觉挺大的还。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我猜没有,我用shell的limit控制.
<iOpera> NoIE: 试试才知道。看对方明白意思不
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么控？
<iOpera> 控啥
<cfy> pocoyo: bash -c xxxx
<NoIE> iOpera: 试了，等回复。
<iOpera> 临时目录？
<iOpera> cache?
<quanru> 怎么取消按住 CTRL + F 的最近浏览记录
<iOpera> NoIE: good
<cfy> pocoyo: 然后要设置好.比如basc -c 'ulimit xxx;opera'
<cfy> iOpera: 内存.
<pocoyo> cfy: 真变态。
<iOpera> 这不是软件自己控制的事情啊
<cfy> pocoyo: 没办法阿.或许可以试试dash,bash太大了.
<cfy> iOpera: 为啥呢?自己判断下不行么?
<iOpera> 软件巴不得自己占用最大的地方呢
<cfy> iOpera: 64 bit,opera不给力.
<iOpera> 又傻到64干嘛
<v_v> cfy: iOpera 你们都是有系统洁癖的人。。
<cfy> v_v: no.
<pocoyo> cfy: 1M多？也大？
<flh> v_v: 您服务器？
<cfy> iOpera: 64好阿....真正体现出不用重新安装的历年....
<v_v> flh: 我笔记本
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯...我的路由小呢....64M....
 * pocoyo 同意 v_v
<iOpera> cfy: 啥。
<v_v> pocoyo: ;)
<pocoyo> cfy: 啥叫路由小？？？
<iOpera> 历年？
<pocoyo> cfy: 我的路由怎么看大小？
<flh> libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session  ？？
<cfy> pocoyo: 路由的内存.
<DaBao> 同问
<iOpera> 尺子量
<DaBao> 。。。。
<cfy> iOpera: 寄过来也可以哈哈,反正我可以寄回去...
<iOpera> 这话说的。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么看？
<iOpera> cfy: .
<flh> pocoyo: ?
<cfy> iOpera: 可是你没电源阿.
<cfy> pocoyo: 你的路由刷成linux了么?
<DaBao> 路由怎么刷啊？
<pocoyo> cfy: 没有 不知道你说的是啥路由 是路由器 还是？路由表？
<cfy> pocoyo: 路由器.
<cfy> DaBao: 就是刷阿.
<pocoyo> cfy: 局域网上网 学校的路由器。。。 你玩儿的真高级。
<DaBao> 只知道能升级固件版本
<cfy> pocoyo: 那你看啥...别人的路由器
<cfy> DaBao: 跟着差不多.
<cfy> DaBao: 跟着差不多.
<cfy> DaBao: 跟这差不多.
<DaBao> 高级
<pocoyo> cfy: 不是自个儿的 能刷么？
<cfy> pocoyo: 难到你要crack了别人的再刷?难吧
<roylez> NoIE: google街景拍到生娃的
<flh> flh: 问题没有人关心呀。唉
<pocoyo> cfy: 那算了。 自己刷有啥用处？
<NoIE> roylez: 明明是急救现场嘛。
<cfy> pocoyo: 路由跑着linux你说呢.
<pocoyo> cfy: 安全？ 速度？
<meiye> 今天的GOOGLE不能用了。好像，为什么。
<NoIE> 翻墙翻墙翻墙
<meiye> 用哪个软件 。我FF好像不行。
<cfy> pocoyo: 功能.
<Hongbo> Google正常的啊
<meiye> 不能搜“自由门”
<cfy> iOpera: ee,dig在哪个包里?
<meiye> baidu 可以
<NoIE> meiye: 你有skype吗？
<meiye> 没有。
<meiye> 要他做什么。
<Hongbo> 可以搜索
<pocoyo> cfy: 有啥功能？
<Hongbo> 第一条就是：自由門（FreeGate） v7.06 專業版，突破中國GFW網路封鎖！
<cfy> pocoyo: iptables,开着路由下东西....
<NoIE> meiye: http://220.142.201.192
<meiye> SKYPE 可以搜吗。
<meiye> 220。这个可以的。
<pocoyo> cfy: dnsutils: /usr/bin/dig
<NoIE> skype可以用来和自由门的开发商单线联系。
<cfy> pocoyo: 你怎么找的?
<pocoyo> cfy: 这有啥好处没有？
<meiye> 燠。
<Hongbo> Google经常出问题，过一会儿就好了，这就是GFW搞的？
<cfy> pocoyo: 不用开电脑...
<pocoyo> cfy: dpkg -S /usr/bin/dig  debian.
<makao007> xx门有没有linux  版?
<pocoyo> cfy: 不开电脑 你下载到哪儿？
<roylez> cfy: 又在显摆
<cfy> pocoyo: 路由里.
<cfy> roylez: 我走了.....
<pocoyo> cfy: 路由里多大空间？
<roylez> pocoyo: 人家路由可以挂usb的，想多大就多大
<pocoyo> roylez: 你们玩得真高级。
<flh> 请教：find 排除文件夹？
<pocoyo> roylez: kimag没挂啊。
<roylez> pocoyo: 我在家不能上
<roylez> pocoyo: 好吧，我在这里给你看看
<pocoyo> flh: find .   \( -path ./a -o -path ./b \) -prune -o \( -name abc -o -name def \) -print	# 除去目录a,b,搜索abc与def 如果有-depth选项,则-prune无效
<flh> pocoyo: 谢谢您
<pocoyo> flh: 您太客气了
<roylez> pocoyo: connection refused...
<flh> 大家给我看： libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Failed    notify问题
<pocoyo> roylez: 同一个世界 不同的连接
<roylez> pocoyo: wget就可以，mechanize就不行，nnnd
<pocoyo> roylez: curl也行。。 可怜的mechanize.
<pocoyo> roylez: 我这儿 其实 mechanize也传成功了 只是没有返回地址。
 * breadcrumb slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large trout
<roylez> pocoyo: 那看来是公司那些iptables或者防火墙什么的，connection refused很快
<cfy> pocoyo: 在org里,问再长就会继续忘右延伸,只能么让他有个箭头然后,换行?
<pocoyo> cfy: 不。
<cfy> pocoyo: 不?
<pocoyo> ;; 截断长行，出现->的符号 (global-set-key [f12] 'toggle-truncate-lines)
<pocoyo> cfy: 我绑定了 f12. 手动换行。 可以自动换行的。
<cfy> 嗯?有没有设置的?我不想按键阿
<cfy> pocoyo: 怎么自动呢?
<cfy> 我除了org都是自动的.
<pocoyo> cfy: 我见过 有个钩子函数 可以实现 你找找  'toggle-truncate-lines 我不爱用那个。
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦
<weed_up> ubuntu装移动硬盘上，但是引导扇区后来不知道怎么被清空了，怎么办
<iOpera>   foreach (string key in map.keys) {
<lazysnake> weed_up: 重新安装grub。
<meiye> 重装GRUB很简单的。
<NoIE> 亲爱的玩家您好：您的邮件我们已经收到，官方不建议您使用linux登陆游戏，您可以使用windows的系统运行。
<NoIE> 一头雾水。
<flh> NoIE: 什么事？
 * NoIE 我的QQ等级是29，再过两天，就能升到30级了。话说，30级有什么好处吗？
<NoIE> flh: 我闲的没事儿，给一个网游写信询问他们的游戏是否支持Linux。
<lubcat> ....果然是闲着。没事
<nkapotoxin> :)
<calebot> NoIE: ....果然是闲着。没事
<NoIE> 这是回声吗。
<calebot> 美帝的游戏多半可以用 wine 运行
<calebot> 效能还常常优于 win32
 * NoIE 我的显卡坏了，我的心也清静了。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: `[fn:: This is the inline definition of this footnote]'
<cfy> pocoyo: 这种类型的脚注,如何使用呢?
<cfy> 我打了没效果阿
<flh> GUN^ROSE: 系统无出错
<zer4tul> calebot: 比如？反正我之前尝试WC3，效率比win32下差不少
<fuhao> v_v: 我装好了，谢谢
<v_v> fuhao: np
<zer4tul> fuhao: fcitx4?
<fuhao> zer4tul: 是的
<cfy> pocoyo: 如何在这种脚注中使用]?比如[[http
<cfy> pocoyo: 如何在这种脚注中使用]?比如[[http://a]]?
<zer4tul> cfy: 什么格式阿？
<cfy> zer4tul: org mode
<cfy> zer4tul: 我买了ducky 1087
<zer4tul> cfy: 在脚注中使用？
<cfy> zer4tul: 在org mode里使用脚注.并且脚注里有[[http://a.com/]],然后是[fn:: this is a footnote]
<zer4tul> cfy: 没有特别理解，不过我平时是用[fn:name]这样的方式，name可以是[[http://a.com]]
<cfy> zer4tul: 哦?
<zer4tul> cfy: 拿到货了么？
<cfy> zer4tul: 不是有 [ft:: this is a footnote]这种方式嘛,我想再其中使用[[http:/]]
<cfy> 在
<zer4tul> cfy: 没用过 ^_^
<weed_up> 重装grud 会不会影响，现在用的win7？
<cfy> zer4tul: 怎么会呢....早了...店主说下个星期才有货,囧
<pocoyo> cfy: 在该位置C-c C-x f 呗。 弄完再  C-u C-c C-x f 然后 选择命令s/n/d 重新排序脚注
<zer4tul> weed_up: 应该不会
<cfy> pocoyo: 我要内嵌的,类似latex这种anonymous类型的.
<weed_up> 但是我的ubunt是装在移动硬盘上的。
<meiye> 重装GRUB不会影响的。
<meiye> 肯蝊 。
<Freebuilder> 又见 emacs 的变态
<Freebuilder> 热键
<meiye> 移动硬盘几个系统
<cfy> zer4tul:  pocoyo 脚注看来在导出的时侯比较有用?
<weed_up> 重装grud的话，取下移动硬盘，电脑硬盘的系统就不能应道了
<meiye> 晕。
<weed_up> 移动硬盘里ubunt，电脑硬盘里win7
<meiye> 你没装对。
<pocoyo> cfy: 我不懂 只会导出html的 导出 pdf 的我这儿感觉不爽。
<meiye> 先挂载移动硬盘。
<zer4tul> cfy: 其实我不怎么用脚注
<cfy> pocoyo: 类似latex的风格
<weed_up> meiye: then？
<cfy> zer4tul: 我也觉得没用....跳来跳去的.
<meiye> 再进入（HD，0）
<meiye> root (hd1,0)
<pocoyo> cfy: 我看着那个感觉不怎么爽 ？！ :D
<meiye> setup
<zer4tul> cfy: 给别人看的文档会有脚注，不过都是[fn:1]这样的方式
<meiye> setup (hd1）
<meiye> 试过吗。
<weed_up> meiye:  win7下识别不了ext4文件系统，这样可以吗
<cfy> zer4tul: 那个lite2是贴膜的是吧.还是ducky 1087好了.
<weed_up> meiye: 怎么进去，具体点- -
<zer4tul> lite2是蚀刻
<pocoyo> cfy: 你啥风格的 wiki那种？ 截个图片看盾？
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯,unix风格的.
<zer4tul> hhkb没有贴膜
<pocoyo> cfy: 不怎么明白。
<cfy> zer4tul: 阿?lite2呢?
<meiye> 晕。不是在WIN下。在LIVE CD下。进ＵＢＵＮＴＵ
<cfy> zer4tul: 说错了...薄膜....
<zer4tul> cfy: 激光刻印，你可以理解成蚀刻
<Relaed> 大家好
<pocoyo> Relaed: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<zer4tul> cfy: ……昨天不就跟你说了lite是薄膜？
<Relaed> 倒
<zer4tul> cfy: 难道你没看到？
<cfy> 哈哈,搞错名词了.
<cfy> pocoyo: hhkb键盘.便宜的有lite2,不过手感不好,我买了个ducky 1087
<Relaed> 有人买过kindle么！
<Relaed> kindle !
<cfy> pocoyo: 我怎么知道....昨天之前我都不知道键盘也有那么多分类....
<Relaed> 最近考虑入手啊...
<weed_up> meiye: 进入，然后怎么做，好像grub命令什么的都不会饿
<zer4tul> Relaed: 看别人用过，显示效果不错
<cfy> zer4tul:  我怎么知道....昨天之前我都不知道键盘也有那么多分类....
<zer4tul> cfy: ……晕死
<cfy> zer4tul: 被unix的风格的,弄晕了头....
<Relaed> zer4tul: 则拉图，噢?你的朋友有用这个发sms或者email么
<cfy> zer4tul: 呵呵.
<calebot> zer4tul: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=wine+better+then+windows
<zer4tul> cfy: 原来是冲动消费啊
<pocoyo> cfy: 。。 你们都是键盘控
<cfy> pocoyo: 是阿.....看到shlug里的人说hhkb
<cfy> pocoyo: 没有阿....
<cfy> zer4tul: : 是阿.....看到shlug里的人说hhkb
<pocoyo> cfy: shlug是啥？
<cfy> pocoyo: 上海linux用户组
<zer4tul> Relaed: 好像没有，单纯看书
<RabbitHair> 大家知不知道，支付宝插件啥时候能公布啊
<cfy> pocoyo: zer4tul 你怎么备份数据的?每天cron + tar?
<cfy> text的比较容易搞坏...囧
<pocoyo> cfy: 也能如此唯美 精致键鼠壁纸图片欣赏_Steel Series键盘新闻-泡泡网 http://www.pcpop.com/doc/0/513/513011_4.shtml 看这个真崩溃了
<zer4tul> cfy: 你买的哪个？url发来看看？
<weed_up> 有没有介绍linux 引导扇区结构的 文档
<Relaed> zer4tul: 好吧，谢谢…泽拉图…Adun Tassadar ...
<zer4tul> cfy: 我一直想弄个无刻印来用
<weed_up> 我google了很久都google不到啊
<cfy> zer4tul: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8170964581
<calebot> weed_up: partition?
<zer4tul> Relaed: ^_^ 被看出来了
<cfy>   [[http://item.taobao.com/item.htm%3Fid%3D8170964581][【㊣敗家館】Ducky dk1087「N-KEY」80% 茶轴 机械键盘]]
<cfy> zer4tul: 那个是雷刻的.
<calebot> weed_up: linux 基本兼容 dos partition / freebsd partition
<cfy> pocoyo: 为啥崩溃?
<calebot> weed_up: 要不就看内核源代码了
<weed_up> calebot: 恩，像看看能不能在winhex 下直接修复
<zer4tul> cfy: 囧，pc105
<zer4tul> cfy: 我飘过了
<calebot> weed_up: 修复 partition 有很多工具可用啊
<pocoyo> cfy: 看着难爱。还唯美。 你买好了？
<zer4tul> cfy: 雷刻就是激光刻印啊
<cfy> zer4tul: pocoyo 弱问,怎么复制 org mode里的链接呢?
<calebot> 现在年轻人很多没碰过机械键盘吧
<cfy> 比如复制到irc里.
<weed_up> calebot:只会用点winhex- -
<calebot> 都是薄膜式的
<zer4tul> calebot: 现在年轻人很多都烧机械
<cfy> zer4tul: 呵呵.怎么会这么好呢.....你不是有么...
<zer4tul> cfy: 什么？
<weed_up> calebot: 我去试试用dos partition形式能不能修复
<calebot> zer4tul: 那是键盘控才会去烧吧
<zer4tul> 不一定
<zer4tul> calebot: 文字工作和民工们很多都用机械
<calebot> 年轻人都直接用本本了 <- 不外接键盘
<zer4tul> calebot: 呃……看来我老了。笔记本外接键盘
<calebot> zer4tul: 一般商场没卖机械式吧
<pocoyo> cfy: 你要求真高 不会搞 这样复制不挺好吗？ :D
<calebot> 民工哪可能用机械
<zer4tul> calebot: 去商场买的大部分都是老年人吧
<zer4tul> calebot: 挨踢民工
<calebot> zer4tul: 商场很多号称机械式的，骨子里都是薄膜
<zer4tul> calebot: 商场还有单卖键盘的？
<pocoyo> cfy: 记得muse原来有个什么 文字lock的锁定的啥的
<zer4tul> calebot: 我基本不在商场看这类东西
<calebot> zer4tul: 薄膜+模拟机械触感
<calebot> zer4tul: 机械都要上网买的
 * zer4tul 想要一个HHKB pro2 无刻印版
<zer4tul> calebot: 呃……其实电脑城也有机械卖的
<zer4tul> calebot: 不过得自己淘
 * zer4tul 离开一会儿
<cfy> pocoyo: 这样复制不行阿....
<cfy>   [[http://item.taobao.com/item.htm%3Fid%3D8170964581][【㊣敗家館】Ducky dk1087「N-KEY」80% 茶轴 机械键盘]]
<pocoyo> cfy: 挺好的 :D
<roylez> zer4tul: ....
<roylez> zer4tul: 有钱，你给我买 topre 86u
<cfy> pocoyo: 你能打开?
<pocoyo> cfy: C-c C-o 打开？在orgmode里可以。
<cfy> pocoyo: 复制出来就打不开了.?之类的被那个了...
<pocoyo> cfy: M-x font-lock-mode ?
<cfy> pocoyo: 这么麻烦阿.
<cfy> pocoyo: 那还不如,C-c C-l,然后再C-S-a,M-w好
<v_v> emacs 的抽筋手？
<DraZet> 为什么emacs是抽筋手啊
<pocoyo> cfy: 那就按你说的。
<weed_up> calebot: 直接用本本用怕了，已经烧了一个键盘了...
<v_v> DraZet: emacs的组合键太强大
 * kk 新⇨ Shell脚本 • awk报错，求助啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=305577&p=2134297#p2134297 cat a.demo|awk -F. '{if(length($2)==0) print $0 ".is0";else print $0}' 昨天是好用的，今天怎么就这样了。 *** glibc detected *** awk: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x0808ba10 *** ======= Backtrace: ========= /lib/libc.so.6[0xb7ded961] /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_free+0x84)[0xb7def404] awk(str ...
<pocoyo> cfy: C-S-a 居然可以mark?
<pocoyo> 直接？
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯.是阿
<pocoyo> cfy: ... C-h k里面没有。。
<cfy> 怎么找到乱码文件?
<calebot> 珍爱手腕，远离本本键盘
<cfy> find的-inum不能用...
<cfy> calebot: 本本键盘不好?
<calebot> 外接键盘威武
<calebot> cfy: 本本的底座过高，角度不对，手腕易受伤
<cfy> 怎么锁定不能输入名字的文件?
<cfy> calebot: 哦.
<cfy> 外接不高?
<lkk-> calebot: 踩左脚是一个 shiftX 右脚是另一个shiftXX
<pocoyo> cfy: 你上面的链接 erc里可以打开啊。
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯
<pocoyo> cfy: 那不结了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 不是阿,,,,,比如我要把它复制到erc里.
<cfy> 不是要打开.
<pocoyo> cfy: 直接复制不就成了？ google
<pocoyo> cfy: failed oops.
<cfy> pocoyo: 不是说了.'?'会变成%xx形式,然后别人就打不开了.
<cfy> 额.
<cfy> 如何删除乱码文件?
<cfy> 不能find -inum
<cfy> 我要锁定某个文件.
<pocoyo> cfy: [[http://www.google.com][test]] ?
<lkk-> cfy: 用脚本, 查找非 utf-8 的文本文件
<pocoyo> cfy: 没变啊？
<cfy> pocoyo: ?,&,之类的你再试试
<cfy> lkk-: 太麻烦了吧
<cfy> 不过奇怪了,我本来ssh路由可以输入的阿
<cfy> lkk-: 其实不是乱码,只是无法复制,也无法输入中文.然后....
<mza_> cfy:你怎么知道文件是乱码？
<pocoyo> [[http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=305001][test]]
<pocoyo> cfy: 没变。。
<cfy> mza_: 不是乱码,是现在不能输入,和复制中文过去....导致和乱码差不多
<pocoyo> cfy: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E9%A6%96%E9%A1%B5 除非含中文的。 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/首页
<cfy> pocoyo:    [[http://item.taobao.com/item.htm%3Fid%3D8170964581][【㊣敗家館】Ducky dk1087「N-KEY」80% 茶轴 机械键盘]]
<cfy> pocoyo: 变了.
<pocoyo> cfy: 很抱歉，您查看的宝贝不存在，可能已下架或者被转移。.
<cfy>  [[http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=305001][test]]
<cfy> 奇怪.
<kk> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu 电影播放器 模糊&&闪！
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu 电影播放器 模糊&&闪！
<cfy> pocoyo: 额...本来就是变了...
<cfy> 囧
<cfy> 怎么搞的..
<pocoyo> 不是没变么。。
<NoIE> VMware Player doesn’t include the VMware Tools by default; instead, it automatically downloads them for the operating system you’re installing.
<cfy> pocoyo: C-c C-l插入的会变...囧
<NoIE>  it automatically downloads them for the operating system you’re installing.  是指安装操作系统的时候还是安装附加工具的时候？
<pocoyo> cfy: 直接复制过来
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯?C-c C-l插入的url会变,
<pocoyo> 怎么会同时有两kk.
<cfy> lkk-: 囧...怎么ash可以输入中文,复制中文...bash不可以...
<lkk-> pocoyo: 开的时候, 一个忘了关
<lkk-> cfy: 我的bash一切正常
<cfy> lkk-: 我的路由上有问题...
<cfy> ash怎么保存command history?
<cfy> 实在不行,要弄的中文的时侯再跑到ash里?
<olvi> ?
<olvi> ^k^: ?
<xiangfu> cfy: .ash_history
<cfy> xiangfu: 有的?
<xiangfu> cfy: in openwrt . ash is busybox.  I remember it's not enable by default.
<cfy> xiangfu: 哦,我,那怎么打开呢?
<xiangfu> cfy: re-compile BUSYBOX :)
<xiangfu> cfy: or try bash. is there "bash" in your router?
<cfy> xiangfu: omg....呵呵.算了.
<cfy> xiangfu: bash的话,不能复制中文....不能输入中文....囧
<cfy> 上体育课去...
<flh> debian也不错啊
<zltan> emacs rocks!
<zltan> does anyone use emacs?
<xiangfu> zltan: everyday. :)
<calebot> cfy: locale 问题
<zltan> xiangfu: wow, great
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 政变了？
<zltan> xiangfu: you must be a programmer and work for some big company aha?
<gebjgd> palomino|working: 新政府上台了？
<John_Morgan> 请问，win下的 E盘 在 linux里是  hd???
<yjcsuper> sd吧
<zltan> xiangfu
<xiangfu> zltan: small company. and I am coder :)
<xiangfu> zltan: I can not live without Emacs :)
<John_Morgan> yjcsuper:   grub引导的时候是写 (hdX,X)。。
<John_Morgan> 我把linux 装E 盘了，没装 boot loader...手动grub 找不着了..
<zltan> xiangfu: most users have neckbeard :P
<zltan> xiangfu: most EMACS users
<olvi> John_Morgan: 虚拟机里？
<John_Morgan> olvi: no
<olvi> John_Morgan: oh
<yjcsuper> 不太清楚怎么弄
<Kandu> John_Morgan: grub 版本是？
<xiangfu> John_Morgan: I guess (hd1,1) or (hd2,0)
<John_Morgan> Kandu: 0.97
<zltan> xiangfu: are you in beijing ?
<Kandu> John_Morgan: 試試 hd1,1
<kdlijian> John_Morgan: 那得看你的分区表了
<xiangfu> zltan: yes
<John_Morgan> xiangfu: hd1是第2块硬盘？貌似我只有一块。
<zltan> zltan: me too :)
<kdlijian> 我的C盘在最前边，接着是D盘，C=/dev/sda1 D=/dev/sda2
<zltan> xiangfu: few company use linux i think, let me guess tencent right?
<xiangfu> zltan: I am working at home :)
<xiangfu> zltan: www.sharism.cc
<xiangfu> John_Morgan: try (hd0,2)
<Kandu> John_Morgan: 試試 hd0,5
<xiangfu> John_Morgan: :)
<xiangfu> John_Morgan: (hd0,3) or (hd3,5)
<xiangfu> (hd0,5)
<John_Morgan> kernel (hd0,5)/boot/vmlinuz.......
<zltan> xiangfu: nice pda :)
<John_Morgan> 这样？
<zltan> xiangfu: how much is it?
<Kandu> John_Morgan: 如果是 win 來分區的 hd0,5 錯不了
<xiangfu> zltan: it's Links Inside Nano Compile . 700RMB
<ubuntu1> topic <#ubuntu-cn>
<xiangfu> much more functional then PDA. and we are pretty open.
<John_Morgan> Kandu: win7分的。 我去试试。
<zltan> xiangfu: really cool, may i should buy one
<xiangfu> zltan: please :)
<zltan> xiangfu: made in japan?
<xiangfu> zltan: Made In China
<xiangfu> zltan: ShenZhen.
<kdlijian> <<The Misssing Master>>
<zltan> xiangfu: i need to know more about the hardware
<xiangfu> zltan: why you think that is make in Japan. since it have a Chinese Name 本
<xiangfu> zltan: fine. take your time. not everyone like this kind of device. :)
<zltan> xiangfu: because it has both english and 'ben' which could either be japaniese or chinese
<xiangfu> zltan: :)
<JuncoJet> wtf ，我进错频道了？
<zltan> xiangfu: so your company manufacuring ben?
<xiangfu> zltan: yes.
<JuncoJet> zltan 这是中文频道吗
<zltan> JuncoJet: sorry, can't read chinese characters, the terminal sucks
<JuncoJet> 求真相
<5EXABTHR1> 额
<zltan> xiangfu: i love hardware hacking
<kdlijian> zltan: you know openmoko?
<zltan> xiangfu: please show me some details about the hardware
<zltan> kdlijian: yea, i installed it on dopod d900
<xiangfu> zltan: as I just said. we are pretty open : http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Hardware_basics :)
<kdlijian> zltan: I have a gta01, may I can sell it to you.
<xiangfu> kdlijian: do you have gta02 ?
<v_v> JuncoJet: 我是真相 - -
<kdlijian> xiangfu: sorry, no.
<xiangfu> kdlijian: I know someone want buy some gta02A7
<xiangfu> kdlijian: ok.
<DraZet> JuncoJet: hi,guy,you join a wrong chanle
<kdlijian> xiangfu: right. gta02 is much better than gta01
<zltan> kdlijian: i have g1 already :)
<kdlijian> zltan: That's all right.
<xiangfu> zltan: even the schematic  :) http://en.qi-hardware.com/w/images/9/9c/Lb60_schematic.pdf
<DraZet> zltan: g1 can update to 2.3
<xiangfu> zltan: g1 is not GTA01. totally different.
<xiangfu> zltan: GTA01 name NEO1973, GTA02 name NEO FreeRunner.
<kdlijian> xiangfu: I think he knows that. Do you, zltan?
<xiangfu> zltan: try google.
<xiangfu> kdlijian: oh.. sorry.
<kdlijian> xiangfu: since he has installed openmoko on his device.
<zltan> xiangfu: no keyboard
<xiangfu> kdlijian: when you bought GTA01 ?
<kdlijian> 2 years ago, when I was in university.
<zltan> kdlijian: why should i buy gta?
<xiangfu> zltan: gta* is other kind of open hardware. (but not 100% open)
<kdlijian> zltan: No reason, I didn't mean that. Just a "I am feeling lucky" ask.
<xiangfu> kdlijian: what color you have?? how much you want sell ?
<kdlijian> xiangfu: what you mean not 100% open? I even have its hardware CAD.
<kdlijian> xiangfu: black. very cheap, 4-500 maybe. I know nothing about embedded linux.
<xiangfu> kdlijian: but you don't have the schematic. GSM is not open.
<kdlijian> xiangfu: Yeah, I heard a lot GSM problems on gta01, the bigest problem.
<zer4tul> 怎么开始改用英文了？
<kdlijian> zer4tul: 照顾某人。
<xiangfu> kdlijian: the hardware CAD is for make the CASE (I think). not for design the PCB.
<kdlijian> xiangfu: It's a kind of show.
<kdlijian> xiangfu: not meaning much.
<xiangfu> kdlijian: but we are different :) here is the schematic: http://en.qi-hardware.com/w/images/9/9c/Lb60_schematic.pdf
<xiangfu> kdlijian: here is the KiCAD PCB design files:
<xiangfu> http://projects.qi-hardware.com/index.php/p/board-qi-avt2/source/tree/master/
<olvi> xiangfu: 怎么用英文啊
<xiangfu> kdlijian: we are one more step then OpenMoko. :)
<kdlijian> see that. I have a pcb board.
<xiangfu> olvi: sorry. Chinese input method not working . sorry.
<kdlijian> xiangfu: what's your device, sorry for not knowing that yet.
<olvi> xiangfu: 安装一个
<kdlijian> qi-hardware
<xiangfu> kdlijian: Qi Hardware is the project name. our device is Ben NanoNote
<xiangfu> olvi: I have one. sometimes just not working. ibus + wubi98
<zltan> xiangfu: can i use wifi in NanoNote?
<iOpera> oops
<xiangfu> olvi: maybe there is something wrong with my "Awesome Windows manager" configure.
<kdlijian> xiangfu: see that. cool one.
<xiangfu> zltan: you need a SDIO-WIFI card with ks7010 chip. spectec SDW823. 700RMB.
<xiangfu> olvi: but I can read Chinese :)
<zltan> xiangfu: i prefer gta02 which has atheros card
<kdlijian> xiangfu: copyleft hardware, but who is the hardware manufacturer?
<ubuntu1> 用GOOGLE输入中文翻译后在输到里面就是中文了
<ubuntu1> 英文
<xiangfu> kdlijian: us. sharism.cc
<iOpera> lkk-: 去改下bot。使用trace xxx，即时翻译某人的说话。这看着费劲。 nnnd
<olvi> 我看不懂几个
<olvi> 在说什么呢
<kdlijian> xiangfu: good website desing. cool device.
<kdlijian> design*
<DraZet> olvi: 英语过几级？
<xiangfu> 现在好了。可以输入中文了。
<xiangfu> 我英语四级都没过。 ：（
<olvi> DraZet: 我～不懂英文，你呢几级
<DraZet>  xiangfu you can use pinyin
<DraZet> olvi: 4
<kdlijian> xiangfu: 基于什么发行版，或者from scratch?
<olvi> xiangfu: 刚你说什么来的
<olvi> DraZet: 噢，那可以
<xiangfu> DraZet: 用PINYIN老打错。：（
<xiangfu> kdlijian: OpenWrt
<DraZet> olvi: 考了6次4级才过去
<kdlijian> xiangfu: 哦，google看看去
<DraZet> olvi: 哦 不对是考了5次
<xiangfu> kdlijian: 现在可以安装上的有 OPENWRT Debian Jilime
<DraZet> xiangfu: 你用五笔？
<olvi> DraZet: 厉害，那能说会道也不管几级了
<xiangfu> DraZet: 拼音没学好，只好用五笔。
<lkk-> iOpera: 还好,我能看懂
<lkk-> iOpera: 如果加个翻译,会造成刷屏的,这要管理员投票决定,超过80% 才能通过
<kdlijian> xiangfu: 现在的嵌入式linux真是蓬勃发展。我还以为android出来后就没人玩自己的了。
<olvi> DraZet: 怎么可以考那么多次？
<lkk-> tt 怎么可以考那么多次？
<DraZet> olvi: 一直考不过去啊 每次都差几分
<xiangfu> kdlijian: 如果用Android 就会掉进GOOGLE的圈套。
<iOpera> lkk-: 你的bot没扩展性吧。
<lkk-> ----> PRIVMSG lkk- :lkk-:9 7 How to test so many times?
<kdlijian> xiangfu: 那meego呢，你怎么看？
<olvi> DraZet: 60分么
<DraZet> xiangfu: 什么圈套？
<DraZet> olvi: 是对
<DraZet> olvi: 是的
<lkk-> iOpera: 扩展性是相对的
<xiangfu> DraZet: make you stop thinking :)
<iOpera> 相对母鸡。
<lkk-> tt 相对母鸡。 | iOper
<xiangfu> DraZet: google make you stop thinking. same as Apple.
<iOpera> 这么简单了，2下就搞完了。
<xiangfu> DraZet: since we are form Free Software. Google Android is not free.
<xiangfu> DraZet: if google update there Android. close something , all you can do is nothing.
<xiangfu> DraZet: if you use android. you must always follow Google.
<lkk-> tt 这么简单了，2下就搞完了。 |
<^k^> :  So simple, and 2, under Done.
<xiangfu> DraZet: maybe good for enduser not Develop or other company
<lkk-> iOpera: 没这么简单, google 的翻译不准, 还是人工好
<xiangfu> DraZet: if you think you just need ONE ANDROID . then you are wrong :)
<iOpera> 你如果不退出bot就增加了这个，我就说你的bot还算可以扩展。
<iOpera> 赶紧去。 lol
<iOpera> 改成配置命令和外挂脚本的模式
<lkk-> iOpera: 没空... 你比我空
<xiangfu> DraZet: I know a lot of company make money with Android. it's just like Windows. a lot of company make money with MS Windows. but you see we still use Ubuntu. not Windows XP or WIN7 what ever :)
<DraZet> xiangfu: i did not know well about development of the android applications
<lkk-> 增加这些有可能届屏的功能,是要投票决定的.
<lkk-> 刷屏
<DraZet> xiangfu: i think google is like ms in mobile os
<xiangfu> DraZet: ok. we just discuss. :) then maybe we can achieve some good result  :)
<iOpera> 又狡辩。带开关就是了。
<DraZet> xiangfu: did ms make you lost your thinking?
<xiangfu> DraZet: true.
<xiangfu> DraZet: some kind of.
<lkk-> `address DraZet |
<^k^> : DraZet 7c419766 124.65.151.102
<xiangfu> DraZet: when I use Windows. I don't know the "grep" "awk" "sed" ... always use mouse, and Ctrl+c Ctrl +v
<xiangfu> DraZet: and I don't know what is GCC, what is C std89,  what is standard, what is ISO. ...
<xiangfu> DraZet: :)
<gebjgd> 北京市 草场地四海网吧
<DraZet> xiangfu: so,people think it's a misstake that google did not open it's sourcecodes,but if you are google,what will you do?
<gebjgd> lkk-: 有炸弹么？
<xiangfu> DraZet:  of cause I will do the same.
<cfy> 囧,电影下好了....
<DraZet> xiangfu: yeap
<xiangfu> DraZet: it's about making money.
<DraZet> xiangfu: yes
<lkk-> gebjgd: 什么是炸弹
<xiangfu> DraZet: now we are try another direction. then we can not just give up. I will try at least 5 years on free software.
<DraZet> xiangfu: ho,i know
<gebjgd> lkk-: 茶叶蛋也行
<DraZet> xiangfu: and next?
<gebjgd> lkk-: 会炸的茶叶蛋
<DraZet> xiangfu: money is the original sin of everything
<lkk-> 我只有瞎扯蛋
<cfy> curl不错,lol
<gebjgd> lkk-: 也行，炸死狗的
<xiangfu> DraZet: :)
<xiangfu> DraZet: next : see if we can success as Ubuntu. :)
<DraZet> xiangfu: i'm trying to use the reserved copy applications,this is the reason that i use linux
<DraZet> xiangfu: ok :)
<lkk-> ..
<cfy> 谁知道curl如何断点续传?
<cfy> curl -C -?
<lkk-> cfy: 为什么不用 wget
<DraZet> xiangfu: because of my work,i have not read all of your message
<cfy> lkk-: 两部电影,1,2,用curl比较好,懒的写循环了
<cfy> curl http://xxx{1,2}.rar -O
<v_v> `h
 * v_v 
<lkk->  (1..2).each{|x| `wget -c http://xxx#{x}.rar` }
<lkk-> cfy: 用脚本也就一行
<cfy> lkk-: 你这啥脚本?
<lkk-> cfy: ruby
<cfy> lkk-: wget下载下来的是乱码的文件名
<DraZet> xiangfu: and maybe i have a wrong understanding of your ideas,so i should say sorry about this :)
<cfy> lkk-: 算了,反正是局域网.速度10m/s
<lkk-> cfy: 简单, 用 String.to_utf8
<cfy> lkk-: 看电影去了....
<xiangfu> DraZet: 没感觉到什么。I am fine :)
<DraZet> xiangfu: :)
<cfy> xiangfu: 或许我是该重新编译下,busybox.
<Use-Firefox> ● wget -O- 'http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/source/browse/' 2>/dev/null A '/<ul class="leftside">/ { p=1; } /<td><b>/ { if(p){ split($0,a,/\s+/);split(a[1],b,/<\/?(td|b)>/);print b[3];exit } }' #\e9nd,googlecode更新pkgbuild的脚本
<Use-Firefox> 本来svn好好的。nnd
<xiangfu> cfy: make sure you enable this: CONFIG_BUSYBOX_CONFIG_FEATURE_EDITING_SAVEHISTORY=y
<cfy> xiangfu: ok,
<xiangfu> cfy: and : CONFIG_BUSYBOX_CONFIG_FEATURE_ASSUME_UNICODE=y
<xiangfu> cfy: CONFIG_BUSYBOX_CONFIG_FEATURE_VI_8BIT=y :)
<cfy> 这么多阿....
<cfy> make menuconfig?
<cfy> 路由器的速度完全被U盘限制住了.
<happyaron> cfy: :(
<cfy> xiangfu: 太麻烦了....我还是需要的时侯进入下ash好了:)
<cfy> 只有6M/s
<cfy> happyaron: 还是http传起来快.不过还没试过ftp
<gebjgd> happyaron: 据说ubuntu要滚动了
<DraZet> cfy: 嚓 6m 什么网络啊
<cfy> DraZet: 局域网....
<cfy> DraZet: 你是说慢?还是说快?
<Use-Firefox> 居然又看到晦涩的Ruby
<happyaron> gebjgd: 听说了，不知道最后会咋样。
<cfy> darkwhite: 给ida_rsa.pub
<gebjgd> happyaron: 富翁哥看到滚动是好的。说，"ubuntu要滚动"，于是ubuntu就滚了
<Use-Firefox> ...
<DraZet> cfy: 慢
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯。。。
<Use-Firefox> Use-Perl
<Use-Firefox> ???
<cfy> DraZet: 哦.不知哪里出了问题.可能cpu不行
<DraZet> cfy: 不过应该也到瓶颈了，如果u盘用的是1.0的话
<DraZet> cfy: 你看看用的是2.0协议么
<cfy> DraZet: 2.0吧.
<xiangfu> happyaron: I saw your message in debian-mentors :)
<cfy> DraZet: 怎么看呢?
<DraZet> cfy: 路由cpu是多少
<wzssyqa> happyaron: debian那个滚动有消息了吗？
<rikulu> happyaron: ubuntu 滚动发布，有内部消息否？
<DraZet> cfy: 应该差不多了吧
<cfy> DraZet: Atheros AR7161 rev 2,680 Mhz
<DraZet> cfy: 680m啊 挺快了啊
<cfy> DraZet: 嗯.你那多少?
<cfy> DraZet: 如果是truncate出来的东西,速度应该有12M/s,如果是pc传过去,http,路由wget的话,是22M/s
<DraZet> cfy: 我没有用过啊
<DraZet> cfy: 我是估算的
<cfy> DraZet: 估计要两台pc才能看出速度,感觉都被路由的wget和uhttpd限制住了
<cfy> DraZet: 哦.
<DraZet> cfy: 6MB/s 应该是2.0的速度
<cfy> DraZet: 哦.
<DraZet> cfy: 2.0应该能到30多MB
<cfy> pocoyo: zer4tul * [ ] test,也能是checkbox?我这里只有非*才可以.
<cfy> DraZet: U盘有这么快?
<archl> U 盘读取速度能超过28MB的。
<archl> 我的只有26
<John_Morgan> hd0到hd7到没用。....
<archl> Ubuntu 滚动发布的话，大概维护3个桌面版本，比之前的4个要好。
<archl> 2个LTS，和一个Desktop
<John_Morgan> hd0,0 是C盘， hd0,4 是D 盘， E盘是哪个？
<lubcat> 00
<Warm_HUG> 下班走人
<sikao_lfs> ........fdisk -l
<sikao_lfs> John_Morgan:  fdisk -l
<John_Morgan> sikao_lfs: fdisk -l 没反应。
<sikao_lfs> 这个不要把windows习惯带来。什么盘取决于你的设定
<sikao_lfs> 你用的什么系统？
<John_Morgan> sikao_lfs: 我把linux 装在了 Win下的E 盘。
<John_Morgan> sikao_lfs: F14.
<DraZet> cfy: 不是u盘 是usb的传输速度
<John_Morgan> sikao_lfs: grub 引导找不着安装location了。
<cfy> DraZet: 哦.
<ubuntu1> <John_Morgan> hd0,0 是C盘， hd0,4 是D 盘， E盘是哪个？5
<DraZet> cfy: u盘传输速度多少可以google一下
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: 试过了。 can't mount.
<cfy> DraZet: 也就这么快吧,
<cfy> DraZet: 6M+,9M?
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: D盘能 mount 到. 其他盘都不行。
<ubuntu1> linux 几个分区
<calebot> u盘受限於 usb2.0 吧
<ubuntu1> 3个？
<DraZet> cfy: 理论速度在30m+
<calebot> 这里有人用 usb3.0 了么？
<sikao_lfs> 按理 fdisk -l  可以看到所有分区信息
<John_Morgan> win7里删了一块分区装了linux.
<calebot> usb3.0 的盘也还不多
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: 现有又装了个在win7 下的 E 盘。
<ubuntu1> swap boot root？3个
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: so , 怎么引导？
<DraZet> cfy: 实际的要实测
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: 一个  boot 貌似。
<cfy> DraZet: 嗯.
<ubuntu1> 你想干啥
<John_Morgan> sikao_lfs: 我这里不行。
<flh> lenny如何才能安装新一点的vbox
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: 我把 linux 装在了 E 盘。 没有装 boot loader .
<ubuntu1> <John_Morgan> ？
<flh> 意思是不用testing源
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: 想用。grub 引导启动。
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1:
<ubuntu1> 就是不能进入linux？
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: 目前有 F14, 和 win7 . 都能grub到。 新装在 E 盘的 grub 不到。
<sikao_lfs> 原来你还没进入linux啊。这个最好用ubuntu启动光盘启动。然后进入 sudo grub
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: 现在 F14 下。
<ubuntu1> 那貌似很复杂啊
<John_Morgan> sikao_lfs: 现在 F14 下。
<MeaCulpa> 自己装不行么
<flh> John_Morgan:看不明白
<ubuntu1> 估计你要到F14 win7都要设置一下GRUB
<flh> sikao_lfs: 难道sudo grub就好了，对新手？
<sikao_lfs> 不。还有后续动作。
<Kandu> xiangfu: ben 有建立 deb 源嗎？
<John_Morgan> flh: win7 下分C D E F G 三个区。 割出一块装了 F14. 用 F14 的grub. 然后装 f11 在 E 盘。
<John_Morgan> flh: 怎么引导 f11?
<flh> sikao_lfs: 谢谢，
<ubuntu1> 那F14装在哪个盘？
<Kandu> John_Morgan: 你的 grub 設置沒錯吧。內核路徑 initrd 路徑。內核參數 root=/dev/sda6 ro
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: F14 装在分割出来的 free space.
<John_Morgan> Kandu: 我是直接 root  kernel  initrd 找。
<Kandu> John_Morgan: 從哪個盤分隔的？
<flh> John_Morgan: 我对grub2也不懂，所以在看，目前，我全将grub2后，转到grub的系统，用sudo /sbin/grub-install /dev/sda
<John_Morgan> flh: gnu grub 0.97 是 grub2么？
<John_Morgan> Kandu: 从E 盘割的。F14 一直没问题。
<flh> John_Morgan: grub的是menu.lst  grub2的不是
<Kandu> John_Morgan: 呃？你把 f14 和 f11 都裝 e 盤？
<ubuntu1> （hd0，2）？
<ubuntu1> root=/dev/sda3
<John_Morgan> Kandu: f14 的已经割出来了。作为无用区 free space. 安装的时候找空闲区域。
<ubuntu1> 试试看
<Kandu> John_Morgan: 建議去看磁盤分區知識。不然你說不清楚。問了也白問
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: 从 hd0,0 到 hd0,7 都试过了。
<ubuntu1> 。。。。。。。。
<John_Morgan> Kandu: 额，我说的还不清除么.
<ubuntu1> 那你的F11装好了就是进不去？
<xiangfu> Kandu: 什么意思？
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: 对。
<flh> John_Morgan:相当耐心热心，表示敬意！
<xiangfu> 如果你安装 debian  到ben 上面，直接用官方的源就可以了。
<sikao_lfs> fdisk -l
<sikao_lfs> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<sikao_lfs> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<sikao_lfs> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<sikao_lfs> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<sikao_lfs> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<sikao_lfs> Disk identifier: 0xcb52b238
<sikao_lfs>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<^k^> sikao_lfs:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Kandu> xiangfu: 哦， deb 的 mips 源就可用，對吧？
<xiangfu> Kandu: 直接就可以用。
<John_Morgan> sikao_lfs: 我的 fdisk -l  doesn't work.
<Kandu> xiangfu: 這個價格，為何有些高呢？
<xiangfu> Kandu: :)
<ubuntu1> 那你能从F14进到F11的磁盘吗
<xiangfu> Kandu: 没有办法，要吃饭啊。
<xiangfu> Kandu: :)
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: f14 能看到 f11 的那个盘。
<ubuntu1> 能读里面的文件不？
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: win 下面就只有盘符了，进不区。
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: 能。
<xiangfu> Kandu: 相对于山寨这个是比较高了。但更 我们这个光成本就好几百。
<ubuntu1> 那估计你到F14然后去设置一下F11的GRUB
<Kandu> xiangfu: :)
<xiangfu> Kandu: 毕竟我们不是光卖这种产品的，和山寨的模式不一样。如果按照山寨的成本的话估计就 100 ～ 200 块。
<xiangfu> Kandu: 只能说做工要好一点了。：） 价格上基本不会变了。：）
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: 用的 是 F14 的grub .然后直接， root kernel initrd. 我进 win 也没设 grub. 直接敲的。 rootnoverify...
<cfy> xiangfu: 要出新的了?
<flh> 请教:rsync同步文件夹时，其中的一个aa.txt文件修改后，能不能同步？
<cfy> flh: 当然,增量同步阿
<ubuntu1> 那你肯定你的F11安装完成了吗？
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: 用盘装的， 最后 installation completed please reboot.
<flh> cfy: 试了下，真的
<cfy> flh: of course:)
<flh> cfy: 我的参数是-caz
<Kandu> xiangfu: 除了 linux 還有哪些系統可執行？自己做自啟程式方便不？
<flh> cfy: 我的参数是-avz  哈哈
<cfy> 谁熟悉crontab?
<cfy> */60 * * * *是不是每个60分种?
<cfy> 分钟
<xiangfu> Kandu: ? 没明白
<flh> cfy: 是的
<ubuntu1> F11的GRUB不需要设置吗？直接F14设置就行了？
<cfy> 那*/600 * * * *可不可以?我问crontab的类似标准
<cfy> flh: 哦?那*/600呢?
<flh> cfy: 最大是59
<cfy> flh: 哦
<cfy> xiangfu: 他要自己做系统呢....
<flh> cfy: 没有那样 的，，最小是一分钟吧
<cfy> flh: 不是,比如每个61分钟呢?
<ubuntu1> 最好你到F11的GRUB也设置一下
<ubuntu1> F11和WIN7可能不一样
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: 现在都不到 f11的盘， 设了也没用。
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: 开机启动的时候找不到。
<flh>  cfy 好问题啊
<ubuntu1> 那在F14不是那看到吗还能读里面的数据
<v_v> flh: 你用gnome-terminal马？
<Relaed> 有人用过kindle或者正在用kindle么
<flh> v_v: 没有
<John_Morgan> ubuntu1: 那是启动 f14 以后。
<cfy> flh: 感觉*/60没有意义,等于0
<v_v> 我想找那个term的 gray的颜色值
<ubuntu1> 对啊开机启动找不到盘是F11的GRUB设置错误
<flh> cfy: 会不会 *1 */2
<cfy> flh: */60以上都是每意义的吧,因为,我觉得是0-60/x == */x
<cfy> flh: 嗯?
<cfy> Kandu: 我觉得 xiangfu他们的产品比较适合你吧.毕竟硬件信息全公开
<v_v> flh: ok , 我找到了， 是3个170
<cfy> 额....opera不给力...
<v_v> cfy: opera 只在手机上比较爽
<cfy> v_v: 那到不会,不知怎么搞得,64bit下的不爽
<v_v> cfy: 只在win下尝试过opera， 还是选择了firefox。 自从google-chrome 出来以后， 我就投奔chrome了.但是nokia的手机还是opera给力
<maple-cn> 谁懂编译内核的
<maple-cn> 有么
<cfy> v_v: :)
<happyaron> xiangfu: :)
<happyaron> wzssyqa: Debian CUT 最近没有动静
<happyaron> rikulu: 新闻里那个就是最内幕的消息了吧。。。
<Use-Firefox> ...
<rikulu> happyaron: 呃，看来还得等官方说法了。
<Use-Firefox> opera不爽。不开源。对fcitx支持不好。
<riku_> 测试在 irssi 里发中文消息
<Use-Firefox> riku_: 测试成功。
 * Use-Firefox is testing GoogleCode
<happyaron> rikulu: 等mark的blog吧。
<rothsdad> test erc
<happyaron> rikulu: 很多事情都是那里最先有消息
<hata> opera js兼容太差
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 还好阿.
<rikulu> happyaron: 嗯，好
 * rothsdad test again
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: -h
<rothsdad> how to use ibus in emacs?
<Use-Firefox> 大家来test bot阿。当初的热情呢？#tusooa
<Use-Firefox> rothsdad: 没试过，只用fcitx
<riku_> vps + tmux + irssi ，呃，感觉好像是在挂 qq 啊
<zer4tul> rothsdad: 什么问题？
<Use-Firefox> tmux对宽字符支持差的。不用
<zer4tul> tmux相对于gnu screen有什么优势？
<riku_> Use-Firefox: 我在 gnome-temianl 里连 vps ，开 tmux ，感觉还可以
<Use-Firefox> riku_: attach.perl #github上面看
<Use-Firefox> Using-Dtach
<riku_> Use-Firefox: 什么？
<toledot_> 为什么我的chrome google在ubuntu 10.04老是崩溃呢？
<flh> v_v: 在不？
<happyaron> toledot_: chromium
<onshoestring> v_v是不是机器人
<flh> onshoestring: 非民了
<v_v> flh: ye
<flh> v_v: 手痛，打错字
<v_v> flh: wtf ?
<flh> v_v: squeeze 如何？
<v_v> flh: 很好
<flh> v_v: 感觉xorg的版本高，
<v_v> 不太老， 变动也不甚频繁
<flh> v_v: lenny稳定，但对新硬盘支持不怎么样
<flh> v_v: 硬件
<v_v> flh: 我一般一个版本确定了， 不轻易升级， 不喜欢这么折腾
<flh> v_v: 聪明啊，
<zer4tul> v_v: 不是据说ubuntu打算改滚动更新了么？
<v_v> zer4tul: 太凶悍了
<flh> v_v: 有办法安装新的vbox不，不用testing源？
<zer4tul> 手工安装
<v_v> flh: 是地 zer4tul
<palomino|working> 自从oracle收购了sun,vbox更新明显变慢了阿
<zer4tul> v_v: 啊？
<v_v> flh: 或者到vbox上面看看， 不要用repo的
<v_v> flh: 其实vmware更好
<freeflying> palomino|working, 破马
<palomino|working> .... , freealan
<flh> v_v: 没有用过，谢谢
<palomino|working> 侯总 , freeflying
<zer4tul> flh: 其实http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads 就有现成的deb包
<flh> zer4tul: 下过，有依赖的
<zer4tul> flh: 也有自己的源
<archl> 我敢说，大多数人用过Vmware不如用过Vbox的多。。。
<archl> 破句了。
<archl> 宣传公式的不同之处——windows下是广告多的优势，linux下是社区推荐的优势。
<zer4tul> archl: 没看懂
<v_v> flh: 强烈推荐
<flh> zer4tul: 我只想用lenny的源，不知行不行？
<v_v> flh: 自从vmware出了linux版本， 我一直用它
<v_v> flh: 况且vbox的64bit你还要折腾
<flh> v_v: 有deb方式不apt-
<zer4tul> flh: 你可以试试。我是来#ubuntu-cn 串门的
<archl> zer4tul: 我说的是Linux下听说过vbox/用vbox的应该比vmware多。
<archl> 哦。
<riku_> ls
<v_v> flh: vbox 新版本有啥好》
<MeaCulpa> oracle 都拿虚拟机出来忽悠客户了
<flh> v_v: 不用桥接，直接ip方式
<lainme> v_v: vbox 64bit有什么要折腾的
<flh> v_v: 电脑上也有xp.vdi文件 ，可直接用
<zer4tul> v_v: vbox 64位有什么问题？
<v_v> lainme: 不需要折腾最好， 我很久没用过vbox， 我以前用的时候， 还没找到现成的64bit
<v_v> zer4tul: 那看来没问题 - -!
<lainme> v_v: 一直用64位，没发现过问题
<calebot> v_v: vbox很早就支持 64位了
<v_v> calebot: ok我孤陋寡闻了
<John_Morgan> http://fpaste.org/VgOE
<v_v> lainme: 多谢告知
<calebot> vbox 还可以在 32位环境模拟 64位 <- 不过 cpu 要支持
<NoIE> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/6fa8e372jw6dbg1avrosag.gif
<zer4tul> v_v: 我只是不知道而已
 * MaskRay freebsd 桌面应用配置复杂度真高
<MaskRay> 把一台 windows 2003 server 配置成代理服务器，怎样做最方便？
<v_v> 不过说是在， vmware我更喜欢
<MaskRay> flh: 把一台 windows 2003 server 配置成代理服务器，怎样做最方便？
<MaskRay> 把一台 windows 2003 server 配置成代理服务器，怎样做最方便？
<MaskRay> 有没有精简的 cygwin openssh server？不想装大块头的 cygwin
<^k^> MaskRay:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<flh> MaskRay: 你好
<archl> v_v: 不要说你不知道的东西。。。
<v_v> MaskRay: squid ?
<v_v> MaskRay: ccproxy ?
<v_v> MaskRay: lol
<zer4tul> v_v: 话说我现在还停留在32位
<zer4tul> v_v: 因为java的原因
<calebot> MaskRay: win32 也有 ssh server 吧
<v_v> archl: 我不说我怎么知道我不知道？ 我不说你怎么知道我不知道？ 这个是信心的更新。。
<v_v> archl: 我不说我怎么知道我不知道？ 我不说你怎么知道我不知道？ 这个是 ××信息×× 的更新
<archl> v_v: 更喜欢～～～
<zer4tul> v_v: 淡定，慢慢说
<archl> ä½ 
<archl> 了。
<zer4tul> archl: 是在表白？
<v_v> archl: - -
<v_v> zer4tul: - -你太给力了
<zer4tul> v_v: 谢谢
<rikulu> MaskRay: 什么代理？ web 还是 socket5 ?
<rikulu> MaskRay: 需要翻墙吗？
<zer4tul> 话说请教一下，我这里有个需求，想向某个特定的窗口发送fake input。有人知道实现的思路么？
<calebot> zer4tul: xautomation / xdotool
<zer4tul> calebot: 呃……特定的窗口
<flh> v_v: 上次升级testing 出错，不敢了
<zer4tul> calebot: xdotool是整个X，不能指定窗口的。
<calebot> zer4tul: 搭配 WM_CLASS
<zer4tul> calebot: 其实我的想法是，把这个窗口丢到后台
<v_v> flh: 我倒是很顺利
<zer4tul> calebot: 比如放到下面，或者甚至最小化。它能继续接受这些输入，而不像是xdotool那样，必须放到最上面
<calebot> zer4tul: alltray
<flh> v_v: libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Failed  irssi提示不出来？
<calebot> zer4tul: 最小化时收输入就得改源代码了
<zer4tul> calebot: 是因为focus的问题么？
<v_v> flh: 是因为dbus么？ dbus启了么
<calebot> zer4tul: 如果有支持 ipc 就可以外部操控, socket / dbus 啥的
<calebot> zer4tul: 就像 daemon
<flh> v_v: 定制安装的，可能少了
<calebot> zer4tul: 但是一般 gui 很少做 ipc 吧
<zer4tul> calebot: 想动的是firefox 囧
<v_v> flh: 看看
<calebot> zer4tul: firefox 可以收一些命令，但能做的不多
<zer4tul> calebot: 作为自动化页面测试的一部分
<atcho> 各位，谁在网上申请过信用卡？
<calebot> zer4tul: 那不能最小化吧
<flh> v_v: apt时 dbus 被设置为手动安装 怎么办？
<zer4tul> calebot: 但因为是flash，所以没办法用imacro
<calebot> zer4tul: 自动化页面测试 <- 画面必须在
<calebot> zer4tul: WM_CLASS + xautomation / xdotool
<v_v> flh: 手动安装？ 怎么安装不一样么？
<zer4tul> calebot: 而且想在进行测试的时候能够做别的事情，所以……
<calebot> zer4tul: 或是其它的 GUI auto regression test tools
<flh> v_v: apt时 当输入什么字？包？
<halida> 有人知道sunpinyin如何设置双拼吗？
<calebot> zer4tul: 开个 Xephyr 让它慢慢跑，不影响当前 X
<miosec> ...
<halida> 有人知道sunpinyin如何设置双拼吗？ 不知道在那里?
<zer4tul> calebot: 这主意够ws
<calebot> zer4tul: 很多软件用 Xephyr / Xvfb 自动测试
<zer4tul> calebot: 我还真没想到用xephyr，回头看看
<zer4tul> calebot: tks
<calebot> zer4tul: build-time 用 xvfb 测试挺常见的
<v_v> flh: - -! 我不知道
<v_v> flh: 搜搜看》
<miosec> 各位下班啦～～～
<cfy> test
<pocoyo> cfy: test ok
<cfy> pocoyo: good :)
<flh> v_v: libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session
<v_v> flh: o_o ..
<halida> 有人知道sunpinyin如何设置双拼吗？ 不知道在那里? 我是10.10的。
<v_v> flh: 你也多贴点信息， 你做了啥子嘛
<v_v> zer4tul: 牛顿力学定律知道嘛？
 * happyaron tar cJf context.tar.xz context
<v_v> 都散了？
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<cfy> Kandu: 你有没有买键盘?
<v_v> 牛顿一向给力！
<flh> v_v: 少了 dbus-x11 (从 .../dbus-x11_1.2.1-5+lenny1_i386.deb) ..
<v_v> flh: 挺好， 好运。
<v_v> 牛顿一向给力！
<v_v> 牛顿第一定律：不给力就不停或者不动；
<v_v> 牛顿第二定律：给力我就加速；
<v_v> 牛顿第三定律：我给你给力的同时，你也给我给力。
<flh> v_v: * * * * * DISPLAY=:0.0 notify-send "title" "text" 也提示
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯。很久以前的一個鍵盤，用到現在沒有換
<v_v> flh: ..
<emacser> test
<pocoyo> emacser: 看到一简历：个人奖励：在校期间多次获得康师傅“再来一瓶”奖励。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<flh> v_v: 参数人家的
 * emacser [求助]如何在emacs里用ibus呢？具体如何做呢？
<xiaohuhu> 啊啊。。咪咕播放不了音乐...
<v_v> flh: libnotify 连dbus都搞？
 * emacser 我用的是arch
<flh> v_v: 具体不明白，我没有装gnmoe, 才那样吧
<benjamin__> 今天晚上有课吗？
<benjamin__> 是不是读停了
<benjamin__> 都
<v_v> flh: 我看错了， 我以为 libinotify 呢
<flh> v_v: 还是音频提示好一点
<cfy> Kandu: 机械的?
<benjamin__> 还有我想问下啊，在linux里环境变量怎么设置
<flh> v_v: 我还是升级，因为需要vbox
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道。我對鍵盤沒有要求
<cfy> Kandu: 哦:)我希望舒适些
<v_v> flh: 好阿， 你干吗一定要新版本的vbox
<benjamin__> 晕，我网速慢，没有看到？
<flh> v_v: 为方便，我不想弄桥接，启动也慢，
<v_v> flh: 我上次看vbox的时候， 也就说支持直接硬件图形处理。你用vbox图形处理应该也不是重点
<v_v> flh: oh
<benjamin__> 老版额一样舒服的
<flh> v_v: 是的，看下qvod电影啊
<v_v> flh: - -!
<benjamin__> 不会把
<benjamin__> 嗯？
<benjamin__> 吧
<benjamin__> 环境变量没人知道吗？
<v_v> flh: 别qvod， 你清晰， 还缓冲缓冲。 bt给力
<v_v> flh: 别qvod， 不清晰， 还缓冲缓冲。 bt给力
<v_v> benjamin__: 你能具体点么
<flh> v_v: bt？
<v_v> benjamin__: 哪里的环境变量，
<benjamin__> 我的意思是像window里那样设置环境变量的
<v_v> flh: bt回来本地看
<benjamin__> v_v: 这个还是不用改
<flh> v_v: bt这样，兄台，我是个急性子啊，想快的
<benjamin__> 还有就是今天晚上有人讲课没了？
<v_v> benjamin__: 有给用户自己用的， 有全局的
<flh> v_v: 不过看的也不多。为片我会用ubu
<v_v> flh: 一样嘛
<v_v> flh: 你挂机下， 想看的时候就看
<benjamin__> 呱唧一下
<benjamin__> 哈哈哈哈
<flh> v_v: 噢
<benjamin__> 意思就是环境变量在linux里不用设置了是吗？
<flh> v_v: lenny真的比较稳定，为些我下了六个dvd
<v_v> benjamin__: 我靠， 你在~/.bashrc 里面写吧 export A=B 就行
<v_v> flh: 你也很给力
<v_v> flh: 太给力了。。
<v_v> 我从来是一张cd
<flh> v_v: 牛力，哈哈
<v_v> flh: apt就行阿
<benjamin__> vv很给力
<benjamin__> CD没那么多东西在里面啊
<v_v> benjamin__: 需要的时候apt就是咯
<benjamin__> 我们这里的网速不行，更新好慢的
<benjamin__> 最高就是30kb
<benjamin__> 你们都用哪里的源
<benjamin__> cn99的我这里速度就很慢
<hata> https 的地址会不会被人看到?
<v_v> benjamin__: 163呢？
<benjamin__> 其他的都快试遍了，最多10kb
<benjamin__> 我们这边下载东西都是300Kb多
<v_v> benjamin__: 你网通阿
<benjamin__> 不知道
<v_v> 以前北科大有镜像，不知现在还在否
<v_v> 你是北京联通
<benjamin__> 是把，我这里是学校的网
<benjamin__> 晕，你怎么看我的ip的
<benjamin__> 能知道我在哪里
<v_v> benjamin__: 嘿嘿
<v_v> benjamin__: 你以为web上来就行了？
<benjamin__> 你给力
<benjamin__> 哈哈哈哈
<benjamin__> 连是web都知道
<benjamin__> 哈哈哈哈
<benjamin__> 我最近才会用irc的
<v_v> benjamin__: 是freenode 太贱了
<sikao_lfs> 昵称: benjamin__
<sikao_lfs> 用户名: 72f9df1c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.114.249.223.28
<sikao_lfs> 真名: 114.249.223.28 - http://webchat.freenode.net
<sikao_lfs> 服务器: bear.freenode.net (London, England)
<sikao_lfs> 目前位于: #ubuntu-cn
<benjamin__> 晕
<benjamin__> 伦敦的
<benjamin__> 呵呵呵
<olvi> ^k^: 你还是机器人不，兄弟？
<benjamin__> 你们有没有搞php的
<benjamin__> 哈哈哈
<olvi> ChanServ: 还有你
<benjamin__> 我不是机器人
<benjamin__> 机器人是啥我都不清楚
<olvi> benjamin__: 噢
<NoIE> http://hardware.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/24/0324203
<benjamin__> 没有phper
<benjamin__> ?
<benjamin__> 都是个人
<Gann> 这几天linux都不给力啊
<benjamin__> 没课了是吧？
<benjamin__> 惨淡
<olvi> 大家说下喜欢ubuntu的原因
<MeaCulpa> olvi: 人多
<MeaCulpa> 我说的是irc channel, 不是OS
<olvi> MeaCulpa: oh
<cfy> 人多...
<olvi> MeaCulpa: 那bsd呢，喜欢不
<cfy> 人少,bsd
<olvi> cfy: 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> olvi: 不喜欢，人少
<cfy> 平台也少,囧
<cfy> olvi: 人家最喜欢windows呢...
<MeaCulpa> olvi: 我用跑linux kernel的类bsd系统
<olvi> cfy: 呵呵，我现在就是windows啊
<apple> 大家好啊
<olvi> MeaCulpa: 噢噢，类bsd系统～？
<MeaCulpa> olvi: well, 模仿freebsd的linux
<MeaCulpa> BSD唯一吸引我的ports机制，Gentoo有了，so...
<olvi> MeaCulpa: 噢ports
<flh> v_v: 在上班还是玩？
<olvi> flh: 上班
<v_v> flh: 大龄失业青年
<olvi> v_v: 自由职业者你是
<flh> v_v: 失业光荣
<catcher> web版  windows 3.2
<soiamso> ubuntu终于出滚动版了
<v_v> olvi: 不给力
<v_v> flh: 混日子
<catcher> windows 3.1
<olvi> v_v: 你不想
<catcher> http://www.michaelv.org/
<soiamso> flh: 一起高些项目
<v_v> olvi: 算是
<flh> soiamso: 那是什么意思：？
<soiamso> flh: 反正编代码，又没有金钱交易
<soiamso> flh: 你说滚动的意思？
<flh> v_v: 人生混过就不错了，感觉
<v_v> catcher: 确实给力
<flh> soiamso: 是啊，是不是你什么的arch?
<olvi> v_v: 不给力？
<v_v> flh: 人生这词对我太深奥， 不敢妄谈
<v_v> olvi: 也就是个心态
<catcher> 太强了
<v_v> catcher: 这个3.1很给力
<soiamso> flh: 我说ubuntu,
<v_v> catcher: 我最早也只是98,
<flh> v_v: 看您成天笑哈哈，不好吗？
<soiamso> http://solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/24/020244&from=rss
<v_v> flh: 啥都好， 啥都不好
<soiamso> 昨天npr 竟然说中国是抄袭的
<flh> v_v: 这才高深啊
<v_v> soiamso: 其实大家都懂的， 就等着这个否认。。
<v_v> flh: 你看， 我好好说话， 你不好好说。 我装比了， 你倒是开心了
<soiamso> 其实国家不懂，在政府机构还继续用win就知道
<MeaCulpa> 哪国政府不用win呢，多多少少都用点啊
<soiamso> http://hardware.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/24/0324203&from=rss
<MeaCulpa> 人家zf节约钱用win.linux的地方，我们zf还在砸钱用unix呢
<flh> v_v: 这个表情太有味道了，简直是开心字典啊
<NoIE> 喜讯。
<soiamso> AMD 终于发力了，整整一年都没有在移动平台上发新CPU
<NoIE> 这个应该比 Intel GMA3150 好吧？
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: solaris ? 不是挂了吗？
<v_v> flh: 不是表情给力， 是你自己给力。 你不知道那个风动幡动么
<soiamso> NoIE: 好很多整体最大功耗18W
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: aix, hpux, sco
<flh>  我的消息提示老在左上方？谁能让它下来，在左下啊？
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: solaris的确还有在用的
<v_v> flh: 哈哈
<v_v> 我教你， 你把任务栏放到上面就和谐了
<flh> 输入栏在底下，消息却在上头，累啊
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: Unix 对比终端用win就知道是拍脑袋的作派，都不是成系统的思考后的结果
<flh> 消息最好出现在聊天窗口上，最容易扫一眼
<v_v> soiamso: China Defends Its IP Practices, Says 'We Paid Up'  这个最给力
<soiamso> v_v: 。
<MeaCulpa> ....
<flh> 建议个人的名字最好不超过三位
<Gann> 今晚有给力的项目吗
<v_v> 中国现在有什么是自主研发的称得上先进科技的东东？
<zer4tul_> flh: 为啥？
<flh> zer4tul: 浪费了空间吧
<flh>  我的消息提示老在左上方？谁能让它下来，在左下啊？
<flh> 先生们，朋友们。给力啊
<olvi> v_v: 有银河X号
<v_v> olvi: 银河是历史。 毛邓时代的产物
<happyaron> v_v: 气象学据说还挺先进
<MeaCulpa> hmm...胰岛素？
<MeaCulpa> 气象...为高温补贴服务的
<v_v> olvi: 虽说最近的啥天河。貌似给力，谁知道呢。那些在技术中心的放风说他们平时没事干，闲的久了就写几行代码跑跑，然后对外公布说， 计算速度又提升多少多少。反正也没人能取验证
<olvi> 可以凭空弄一个发达国家赶超100年都赶不上的技术，就是先进来
<MeaCulpa> 水稻？
<v_v> happyaron: 胰岛素80年代的吧
<v_v> MeaCulpa: 这个是地
<olvi> v_v: 不知道怎么用超级计算机，懂么vv?
<v_v> MeaCulpa: 这个货真价实
<v_v> olvi: 不懂阿
<lazysnake> 骨頭的301確實寫得好！！！
<catcher> 做服务器用debian 还是centos比较好
<vicious> ／join #cisco
<MeaCulpa> 杂交水稻，还有，某些医学的东西
<MeaCulpa> 某些领域的手术
<happyaron> catcher: 个人倾向于debian
<olvi> v_v: 我们接触的是微型电脑，怎么驾驶超级电脑？
<happyaron> catcher: 有钱的可以买RHEL啥的。
<MeaCulpa> 还有中医妇科，啊哈哈哈哈
<v_v> olvi: 不知道， 完全没概念
<MeaCulpa> gentoo...
<ubuntu1> ／join  #cisco-cn
<ubuntu1> ／nick join  #cisco
<v_v> MeaCulpa: 你们看到荒山刷绿漆的国内外最先进技术的报道咯？
<ubuntu1> #wwwwwwwwwwww
<catcher> 我一直用的ubuntu 想学学架站
<ubuntu1> ###############################eeeeeeeeeeeeee
<happyaron> ubuntu1: 莫刷屏
<ubuntu1> oh
<olvi> v_v: 不过看到说放在长沙，超级计算机就像当初诞生的微电脑占用的空间一样大
<happyaron> catcher: 那你比较适合debian，ubuntu和它有血缘关系
<ubuntu1> 你这红色是怎么显示的？
<v_v> olvi: 难以置信。 我一直以为超级计算机的一个必要条件就是大。。
<ubuntu1> happyaron？
<happyaron> ubuntu1: 不知道你说啥
<ubuntu1> 你的名字是红色的
<happyaron> 不知道。。
<ubuntu1> 。。。。
<ubuntu1> 又变黑色了
<olvi> v_v: 看到技术员拿微型电脑接入超级电脑接口作测试，不懂怎么写调式程式的
<v_v> olvi: 你围观阿
<catcher> msg happyaron 我一直看的鸟哥的书 上面介绍是centos ，听说国内用rhel 和centos的比较多
<happyaron> catcher: 鸟哥的书太老了，坑人啊。
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<olvi> v_v: 呵呵，想啊，不知道炒作的超级计算机是什么架构，越超级越占用的楼层越多莫非？
<happyaron> catcher: ubuntu server 最佳方案
<happyaron> catcher: 这本还可以
<v_v> olvi: lol
<MeaCulpa> 那是因为国内大多是用linux混饭吃的，自然用rh的多
<MeaCulpa> 自己家里用那个，难受死了
<catcher> 是第三版
<archl> 鸟哥的从没看过——因为没看的用途。。。
<MeaCulpa> 这些用rhel的，90%回家就进Windows了
<MeaCulpa> 养家糊口的工具而已
<happyaron> catcher: http://book.douban.com/subject/3800093/
<v_v> olvi: 计算机速度真是有差别
<langhunm> 学习要执着
<sikao_lfs> 感觉改开以来好像音乐没全部国家竞争中退步名次。其他的好像都退步了。
<catcher> debian 比ubuntu 难用在哪   是不是许多包得自己安装
<olvi> v_v: 怎么写程序测试
<v_v> olvi: 我以前到过一些机房，看到过比较牛逼的服务器。 一个任务，普通计算机要跑N分钟，那鸟服务器只2-3秒。
<v_v> olvi: 这个不知道
<olvi> v_v: 你有幸围观了
<v_v> olvi: 看新闻播报貌似也就是啥啥加法运算， 啥逻辑运算
<v_v> olvi: 那个不是大机，就是普通服务器，不过比较给力点
<sikao_lfs> 我对机器速度有感触的是当年玩暗黑破坏神。当时我修改的装备。攻击发出冰封球，静态力场等魔法。反正当时1998年奔2的166电脑一下死机。后来我在2G的机器上跑很正常。
<olvi> v_v: 微型电脑CPU怎么加起来作并行计算
<olvi> v_v: 比如暴力破解用超级计算机算密码
<MeaCulpa> 我对机器速度的感觉是平机和立体机玩大战略的区别
<MeaCulpa> 一次部署，速度相差一顿饭
<v_v> lol
<v_v> 哈哈
<olvi> sikao_lfs: 厉害你当初都有得玩了
<v_v> olvi: 要说下去我也只能跟你胡乱侃了， 对这些一窍不通
<v_v> 98年貌似还是叫  微机
<MeaCulpa> 平机玩大战略啊，部署一次吃一顿饭
<MeaCulpa> 回来再来下一轮
<v_v> 科技发展真快
<MeaCulpa> 立体机完全不一样
<olvi> v_v: 谷歌创始人好似当初就是并联还是怎么连接微机作运算，给服务器提升力气
<MeaCulpa> 8位和16位的区别啊
<v_v> MeaCulpa: 凑热闹的说， 以前玩红警， 一开战就死机
<v_v> olvi: 这个思想或许相同， 但是架构还是不一样
<olvi> v_v: 是噢，架构那个东东去哪找？
<zmcbb30> GUN^ROSE: 花枪哥
<v_v> olvi: 我猜要从cpu结构开始看
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<olvi> 哈皮龙？呵呵
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<olvi> zmcbb30: 呵呵
<zmcbb30> olvi: 晚上好
<MeaCulpa> 你们再说下去...
<olvi> zmcbb30: 这么长
<v_v> 是不是都linuxfire 到这里搞起来的
<zmcbb30> olvi: 啥长 ?
<olvi> zmcbb30: 没，玩乐一下的啦，不瞎闹了我
<zmcbb30> v_v: 哪个早 ?
<v_v> ubuntu 很晚, 相对的说
<zmcbb30> 是cn晚吧
<olvi> 拜了
<zmcbb30> 99
<zmcbb30> 现在都不知道玩啥游戏了
<Gann> 玩股票游戏
<RabbitHair> linux游戏？
<Gann> wesnoth
<Gann> the battle of wesnoth
<zmcbb30> 中文叫什么 ?
<zmcbb30> Gann: 股票的玩不起
<pocoyo> 唯诺之战
<zmcbb30> 我很穷的
<catcher> 我决定用debian了 :-[
<flh> catcher: 为什么？喜欢debian
<zmcbb30> 用就用了
<zmcbb30> 还要决定 ?
<catcher> 有那么多发行版 总要选择一下嘛
<flh> catcher: 我却选择适合自己硬件的，并配置方便
<flh> mpc toggle
<soiamso> Gann: 不记得那个发红包怎样用了？
<flh> 大家好，打错命令在这？能不能让电能也执行起来？
<pocoyo> flh: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<flh> pocoyo: 你万岁
<catcher> 我电脑上用的是ubuntu  想学习下架设网站  装到虚拟机里
<Gann> soiamso: 帮我把那个江恩轮中轮和江恩四方再设置一下，目前没办法输入1000以下的数字
<Gann> soiamso: 我不玩指标
<soiamso> 现在玩什么？
<flh> 大家好，想rxvt的字体大一点，在.Xr******下弄哪一行啊？
<pocoyo> flh: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<soiamso> Gann: 现在你还是用 reiv 写的那个工具？
<Gann> soiamso: 对啊
<Gann> reiv很久没就见了
<Gann> soiamso: 那个很好用，惟独起点不能用1000以下的
<soiamso> Gann: 前几天在，你没有来。
<Gann> 下次看到他就告诉我
<soiamso> Gann: 是haskell那个吗？
<Gann> soiamso: 对啊
<soiamso> Gann: 你不如在豆瓣上加加他吧
<Gann> 算了，用豆瓣
<Gann> 我已经用了上百种聊天协议了，不想再增加一个
<soiamso> Gann: 我也可以帮你改，你发代码给我，看看?
<soiamso> Gann: 发一个用例给我
<Gann> soiamso: 我的博客  http://gannchina.appspot.com
<Gann> soiamso: 你懂那种语言吗
<soiamso> Gann: haskell
<RabbitHair> Gann:请问你用pidgin上过推吗？
<soiamso> Gann: reiv在豆瓣的名字叫reiv
<Gann> RabbitHair: 我还没用过推，bug叫推吗
<RabbitHair> 推特
<Gann> RabbitHair: BUZZ是推吗
<Gann> RabbitHair: 不是说被封了吗
<RabbitHair> 有翻-墙
<soiamso> Gann: 代码发我
<Gann> soiamso: 我找找
<caleb-> buzz 没人用吧
<caleb-> 据说 buzz 都是 bot
<MeaCulpa> 很多人用啊
<soiamso> Gann: 你上面那个图用 脚本出格， 然后用inkscape 划线？
<Gann> soiamso: 代码我都不记得保存哪里了，现在的电脑是重装的
<soiamso>  Gann：那样你现在在用一个什么样的工具？
<fengxx> 10.04如何升级到10.10 ??
<Gann> soiamso: 这下不好版了
<fengxx> sudo update-manager -c 无效
<Gann> soiamso: 我用以前做的矢量图在分析
<Gann> soiamso: 用了可以删掉的
<soiamso> Gann: 你问问reiv有没有留底部， 你不如开一个 google code 项目 专门放这些工具？
<Gann> soiamso: 我都找不到reiv啊
<soiamso> Gann: 你发那个SVG到google code 吧？
<soiamso> Gann: http://code.google.com/intl/zh-CN/projecthosting/
<Gann> 在吗
<hata>   824 be/3 root        0.00 B/s    0.00 B/s  0.00 %  2.26 % [jbd2/sda6-8] 这个是什么进程?
<liuhai> ^_^，终于回来了，好久没有摸Linux了
<liuhai> 为什么UBUNTU10.10安装的chromium还是7.0版本的？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: alvin 总算起来了
<panjin> liuhai: 可以自己下8和9啊
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 赞
<liuhai> panjin：不知道在哪儿下啊
<panjin> liuhai: 我以前下过，想不起来了，你在google里搜beta chrome试试
<panjin> liuhai: 好像第一个官网要翻墙~
<liuhai> panjin：多谢啊，我谷歌一下看看
<panjin> liuhai: 还有你可以试试在软件源里启用那个不稳定源（好像是这么叫的~），看能直接升级不
<liuhai> 哦
<pasv> ubuntu怎么能实现网络共享？？
<lkk-> pasv: vsftp,scp,sftp,smb,http
<pasv> 我不是这个意思，就是共享带宽上网，比如在windows下两台电脑通过无线共享
<widon> 有没有类似红警的游戏哦～～
<ofan> widon: ta spring
<widon> ofan, sudo apt-get install ??
<lkk-> pasv:  http://www.google.com.hk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+%E5%85%85%E5%BD%93%E8%B7%AF%E7%94%B1
<^k^> ⇪ title: HTTP redirection loop: http://www.google.com.hk/search?sourc . IN gettitle
<ofan> widon: 从官网下
<pasv> 谢谢llk，看过类似的文章，但我想用蓝牙共享行吗？
<panjin> liuhai: 把这个ppa加进去试试
<panjin> liuhai: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta
<liuhai> panjin：谢谢，我试试
<fhong> 有没有办法在浏览器里面调用mplayer播放视频呢？
<fhong> falsh看着好蛋疼
<fhong> 大家说说呀
<fhong> hello
<ofan> 太高级了 不会
<reiv> fhong: 好像有mplayer的plugin。
<panjin> liuhai: 找到了http://www.chromi.org/chromedownload
<fhong> ofan: 应该可以调用
<fhong> reiv: 额……
<fhong> re
<ofan> dc 程序的全称是什么？
<fhong> reiv: 可是还没有goole到法子呀
<liuhai> panjin：太好了，就是这个
<reiv> fhong: 你要放什么视频？如果是youtube或tudou里面的，那不行。
<fhong> reiv: 就一般的视频也是占用百分之八十几的视频呀
<reiv> fhong: 只能放那种<embed>或<object>标签里面的视频。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: I often say, "my first real language was C++."
<Jagdwurst>     * Permalink
<Jagdwurst>     *
<Jagdwurst>       MeldenBist Du sicher? Ja / Nein
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: sorry
<fhong> reiv: 额%……
<reiv> fhong: 一般的视频都是。嵌在flash里面的，基本只能用flash放。
<panjin> fhong: flash都一样啊，超耗cpu，不过用firefox4貌似一般只用25%左右，我的是
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 给你个晕笑话 Jedes jahr an deinem Gebrutstag gehen deine Eltern in den Zoo und bewerfen den Storch mit Steinen.
<fhong> panjin: firefox4这么给力
<reiv> fhong: 用flashgot下载下来看吧。
<fhong> reiv: 有看到07年的帖调用mplayer放的
<fhong> reiv: 这个也太给力了%……
<panjin> fhong: 我觉得是，对比opera11和chrome9我个人觉得就firefox的flash比较少，而且网页也确实快了许多
<lazysnake> fhong: 插件不給力而已
<pasv> 插上蓝牙设备后，执行iwconfig命令，显示有pan0
<panjin> fhong: 恩恩
<pasv> 是否表示有个域网？？
<ofan> opera 很给力阿
<panjin> ofan: 我的opera flash的时候不给力
<ofan> panjin: 最新的？
<panjin> ofan: 对呀，今天刚下的11beta
<ofan> panjin: 那就不装了.. 本来想试试
<panjin> ofan: 不过我觉的opera11最方便
<panjin> ofan: 尤其是标签也分组，要比FF的想法更聪明一点，个人观点
<ofan> panjin: 哪个快？
<ofan> panjin: 貌似opera字体设置有搭配问题，一直没搞好
<panjin> ofan: 哦，对，ubuntu下opera有字体问题的。这个我也不知道怎么弄。但是opera的启动速度快一点点，FF的网页速度快一点点
<ofan> panjin: 不过opera很小
<panjin> ofan: 啥意思？
<ofan> panjin: 体积
<panjin> ofan: 小，不好么？
<ofan> panjin: 没说不好阿
<NetDreamer> 各位晚上好
<ofan> panjin: fx在linux下的界面比较丑
<panjin> ofan: 赞同，不过4好些了
<panjin> ofan: 不知道为什么，我觉得用O比较轻快些
<NetDreamer> 想问一下怎么修改grub启动项的启动时间。能修改默认启动项，但不知如何修改timeout，一直是10秒
<lazysnake> http://wowubuntu.com/rolling-elease.html :-D
<ofan> panjin: 不还是那样么... 用gtk
<panjin> ofan: 那就等明年的gnome3把，我听期待的
<ofan> panjin: 现在不太期待gnome了..
<panjin> ofan: 据说gnome3很牛啊
<panjin> ofan: w h y？
<Gann> >gnome3怎么了
<reiv> 用E17吧。据说已经1.0beta2了。
<ofan> panjin: gnome3没怎么看过  但是对那个gnome shell一点好感都没有
<kenifanying> NetDreamer,你编辑下/boot/grub/grub.conf
<kenifanying> 里面有个timeout
<kenifanying> 你把值指定下就好了……
<NetDreamer> kenifanying: 可是我修改 了，不管用。我把值改为－1，照样等待10秒。
<panjin> ofan: 我看了两个视频，感觉还好啊
<NetDreamer> kenifanying: if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
<NetDreamer>   set timeout=-1
<NetDreamer> else
<NetDreamer>   set timeout=10
<NetDreamer> fi
<NetDreamer> kenifanying: 是这儿吗
<kenifanying> 你确定保存好了？
<Guest36023> /etc/defaults/grub
<kenifanying> 你用vim编辑还是gedit?
<NetDreamer> kenifanying: gedit
<Guest36023> /etc/default/grub 修改然后update-grub2
<NetDreamer> 我刚执行了update-grub，是不是必须加2
<ofan> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/23/0227259&from=rss
<kenifanying> 诶，不是吧……
<ofan> 原生ZFS在Linux上没有Btrfs速度快
<kenifanying> 是/boot/grub/grub.conf
<Guest36023> /boot/grub/grub.conf是直接修改。。但是这样修改更新一下就没了。
<kenifanying> 然后找到timeout=xxx 改为你想要的……
<lxK> 更新完了再改......
<NetDreamer> kenifanying: 是不是这样：在fi后面加一句：set timeout=0
<kenifanying> NetDreamer,会用vi不？
<NetDreamer> kenifanying: 会点。。。
<kenifanying> 你打开一个虚拟终端（CTRL+ALT+T)
<kenifanying> 然后输入，sudo vi /boot/grub/grub.conf
<kenifanying> 输入你的密码……
<NetDreamer> kenifanying: 那vi和gedit有啥区别？
<kenifanying> 之后就可以编辑了，不懂再问……
<iyten> NetDreamer: 没区别 不同编辑器而已
<reiv> 有个evim或者vim -y的...
<lxK> nano
<NetDreamer> 各位：好的，我试试
<reiv> vim -y怎么推出?
<kenifanying> 诶，你在干嘛呀？更新？
<kenifanying> 按我说的去做不就好了嘛
<kenifanying> 我不知道你现在在哪一步……
<alvin_rxg> openttd 简体中文哪个傻屄翻译的！
<ofan> - -
<alvin_rxg> 为了快速上手，看简体中文……还不如看英文
<reiv> evim里面可以用ctrl-x, ctrl-c, ctrl-v，就是不知道怎么退出...
<lazysnake> reiv: :wq
<reiv> lazysnake: 没反应。是vim -y，不是正常的模式。
<lazysnake> reiv: esc ==>:wq
<miosec> 有谁有sendip的中文手册。。。
<RavenChan> 发现只要是没有大量小文件的情况，xfs都异常给力啊
<lazysnake> RavenChan: 问题是linux大部分是小文件
<reiv> reiserfs...
<caleb-> RavenChan: 放 AV?
 * reiv 在线等,vim -y的退出方式
<happyaron> reiv: reiserfs改换掉了。
<RavenChan>  lazysnake 要看你做什么用了
<cfy> RavenChan: darkraven?
<reiv> 尝试了一下vim的esay模式...
<reiv> 可以直接ctrl-x,v,c的。和notepad一样。
<gjp> 抱歉，谁有youtube的ipv6地址呢？
<reiv> shift + 方向键可以选择。
<kenifanying> vim看它的手册页就很好懂了……用GVIM没有那种感觉了……
<cfy> RavenChan: ?
<kenifanying> 诶，弱弱的问下，这里谁会配置ipv6的源？
<gjp> kenifanying：等一下
<reiv> happyaron: 不用reiserfer快3年了。现在是ext4.
<gjp> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Qref/Source
<gjp> 这个页的后面有几个v6的源
<marguerite> ...為什麽我的帳號08年到現在只發了兩貼居然被永久封禁了...
<widon> ofan, 一个游戏搞这么复杂。。我晕啊
<ofan> widon: ?
<widon> ofan, 没map也没的mod
<widon> ofan, sdz文件下来怎么用啊
<ofan> widon: 去下个mod
<ofan> widon: 直接放到 相应文件夹里
<hkuieagle> hey, ssh登录的时候，采用免密码形式，即使用.ssh/authorized_keys文间，怎么暂停使用这种方法？
<sikao_lfs> 删。
<hkuieagle> 就是手动输入密码？
<ofan> hkuieagle: 可以改配置文件，不允许空密码登录
<happyaron> cfy: ping
 * reiv killall vim
<hkuieagle> ofan, 哪有空密码？不用密码的时候是密钥对认证的
<reiv> 看来大家都不用vim -y的...
<cfy> happyaron:
<happyaron> cfy: if (-e $symbols) 是啥意思？perl
<flh> happyaron: cfy 晚上好
<flh> 大牛们，晚上好
<happyaron> cfy: 检查文件存在与否么？
<reiv> 应该是if [ -e $symbols ] 吧..
<cfy> happyaron: -X 操作符, file 是否存在
<cfy> -e  File exists.
<happyaron> reiv: 那是bash吧。。。
<ofan> hkuieagle: 用密钥登录就是空密码
<happyaron> caleb-: okay
<happyaron> caleb-: 发错。。。
<reiv> 好吧...
<reiv> 是我看错了。
<cfy> happyaron: 判断文件是否存在
<cfy> flh: hi
<happyaron> cfy: 好的。
<v_v> hello.
<wenstream> 机器人？
<hkuieagle> ofan, Ok, 那怎么变成手动输入密码登录？
<flh> v_v: 晚上好
<v_v> flh: 好
<marguerite> ...我兩年多的帳號被封禁了。。。
<lkk-> marguerite: irc 账号?
<Gann> 我的w3m无法登陆，别的都好
<iyten> Gann: w3m登录啥？
<ofan> hkuieagle: 刚不说了么，设置sshd的配置文件/etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Gann> iyten: 登陆google或者别的什么，凡是要登陆的都不行
<Gann> iyten: 提示cookie没打开
<iyten> 很少用w3m 还真没用w3m登录过啥帐号
<Gann> iyten: 你试试登陆一个什么吧
<happyaron> w3m似乎可以上gmail
<v_v> Gann: w3m 默认支持javascript？
<iyten> Gann: 要设置的
<Gann> happyaron: 我不行哦
<ofan> 有个w3m-js
<Gann> happyaron: 要怎么设置
<iyten> Gann: http://tinyurl.com/3azlgkb 我也是gg来的:)
<v_v> Gann: google.com 登录， 我刚看了一下 ，要用javascript
<Gann> ofan: 谢谢
<Gann> 我用的是emacs-w3m，也可以没
<ofan> Gann: 不过貌似很老了.. 现在估计已经加到主版本里了 - -
<v_v> 真搞不懂干吗要用这东西访问网站
<v_v> 爱好还真特别
<reiv> 有点不习惯w3m按键.
<happyaron> 我只会 w3m http://xxx
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 按键啥也不知道。
<v_v> reiv: 按键再好能有gui的好？ 能跑flash， 看a片 ？？   ：）
<iyten> ...
<ofan> v_v: 用emacs的不都这样么
<v_v> ofan: 哦，我忽略了。 崇拜
<ofan> v_v: 我不会emacs 哈哈
<v_v> 被emacs扭曲了一段时间可怜的左手， 我还是回归了vim
<reiv> v_v: 。。。
<reiv> v_v: w3m不是关键，关键是emacs。
<v_v> 我对emacs的人是无比的崇拜
<ofan> 还好.. 主要是懒得花时间学了.. vim都没怎么玩好
<v_v> emacs 就是传说还总的multics
<v_v> emacs 就是传说中的multics
<reiv> emacs用来开远程文件很给力。
<ofan> v_v: 其实用screen或者tiling wm+vim+w3m之类的不也跟emacs差不多
<reiv> 最近写了个用来开couchdb的file handler。
<ofan> all in one 还怕崩溃~
<v_v> ofan: 差远了， 各干各的， 我难以想象用w3m 浏览web
<v_v> emacs什么都要搞
<lkk-> v_v: 纯文字可以看看
<reiv> 重要的东西不放emacs里，emacs做front-end。例如放音乐我用mpd，然后emacs控制。
<v_v> lkk-: 恩， 有些情况文本模式看的还比gui的爽
<ofan> v_v: 我觉得用分屏的或者屏幕wm 可以代替emacs
<lkk-> reiv: 控制可以用 gnome 的热键
<v_v> 我记得以前有人说用awesome的
<v_v> ofan: 是你么？
<reiv> lkk-: 机器里没gnome。
<ofan> reiv: 问题是你emacs崩了 就全都歇菜了
<ofan> v_v: 准备用...
<lkk-> reiv: 随便什么 wm 都有热键设置啊, 比如 e17
<reiv> ofan: emacs基本是写程序，没什么问题的。
<v_v> ofan: 我尝试了有段时间了
<ofan> reiv: emacs不是操作系统么
<ofan> v_v: 咋样
<ilinux> 请问以后还有讲座吗？
<lkk-> ofan: GOS 才是
<Xiaofan> 飘上来提问一下～～～有用ubuntu玩AVR的吗？
<v_v> ofan: 我喜欢
<reiv> lkk-: 怎么用热键添加歌曲？emacs是Front-end，不是简单的控制。
<v_v> ofan: 之前我努力学习fvwm， 后来还是放弃
<reiv> Xiaofan: MCU？
<lkk-> ilinux: 一切皆有可能
<ofan> v_v: 平铺的有不少哈.. 有个xmonad貌似也不错
<ilinux> lkk-, 原来如此
<reiv> v_v: 用过一段时间fvwm，后来切换到sawfish了。
<v_v> ofan: 我曾经几度争取fvwm， 直到看到awesome
<flh> 天气冷啊
<lkk-> reiv: 添加歌曲可以用脚本,热键调用ruby脚本
<Xiaofan> 。。。很明显您弄出来的那三个字母我就没见过。。。。
<ofan> v_v: 我看过fvwm  太麻烦
<Xiaofan> 。。。。反应过来了。。。是的是的。。。。
<reiv> lkk-: 。。。，我什么都不说了。
<v_v> ofan: 那个是神用的。 话说， 我以前没用过这么多快捷键， 自己设置完了， 自己都想不起来
<ofan> v_v: 没觉得... 就是麻烦吧  为了一个像素也要调半天
<v_v> ofan: 哈哈
<ofan> v_v: 适合有耐心的web前端设计师用
<reiv> Xiaofan: 虽然我是搞硬件的，可惜不搞MCU。
<v_v> ofan: 你真踏实。 我都是找被人的整合
<v_v> ofan: 你真踏实。 我都是找别人的整合
 * reiv 也在用awesome
<Xiaofan> reiv:我纠结了。。。。
<v_v> 自从用了fcitx4, 大字快了，眼睛亮了， 程序也不崩溃了。
<ofan> v_v: 这个都得看自己体会，别人说的往往不太靠谱
<v_v> ofan: 个人需求
<ofan> 特别是都是一个论调的时候
<v_v> ofan: 有人就喜欢折腾， 享受折腾的过程
<reiv> Xiaofan: 现在linux下面的开发工具多了，以前估计要用wine或者虚拟机的。搞ARM的话，Linux估计还要友好。
<ofan> v_v: 有m倾向的
<v_v> ofan: 我现在对折腾已经没兴趣了
<flh> v_v: 这个东西慢，可用什么代？ http://security.debian.org lenny/updates/main
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<v_v> flh: google阿
<reiv> Xiaofan: Gentoo的portage里面有专门的dev-embedded一个分类。
<ofan> v_v: 好用 贴身 舒服 才是王道~
<Xiaofan> 我确实看到了 gcc-avr，但是也仅仅看到了这个。。。。
<reiv> Xiaofan: 有gcc，不错了。ti的dsp现在还没gcc支持。
<v_v> flh: 安全更新我都不管。自己电脑， 啥服务都没有， 再说， 就算有啥问题， 我也没啥有价值的
<v_v> flh: 国内可能有镜像， 不过肯定非常少
<reiv> flh: 弄个atom的机器，自己搭个镜像。然后就好了。
<flh> v_v: 不要，删除了
<Xiaofan> 呃。。不小心想起了悲剧的dsp选修课。。。。。也就是说。。。我就只能用gcc慢慢玩了？
<flh> reiv: 有理
<v_v> flh: 我sources.list 只有一个163的 速度跑满带宽
<flh> reiv: 用dvd一下就好
<reiv> flh: 我自己就搞了musicbrainz的镜像...
<flh> reiv: 笔记本啊
<v_v> 耳机声音开大了 我感觉音效明显好很多， 我老了， 耳朵退化了
<ofan> 为何我opera打开网页那么慢
<v_v> ofan: 抛弃opera
<night> 我的CPU好热阿
<night> 怎么办
<night> 10.04
<reiv> Xiaofan: 可以看看有没有下载的工具。然后有没有jtag之类的支持，可以用gdb调试。
<v_v> ofan: 弃暗投明
<ofan> v_v: 额？
<reiv> ofan: chromium吧，虽然我还在用firefox。
<v_v> night: 就我的经历， ubuntu比debian笨重不止一点点
<ofan> reiv: 已经用chrome了 在体验opera
<reiv> ofan: 升级机器吧，要不升级网络吧。
<reiv> 机器好，不在乎firefox那个速度。
<v_v> firefox 没落了
<ofan> reiv: ... 等了一分钟只显示出标题来，应该跟机器没关系~
<night> debian？
<v_v> 时代的发展， 必定要摒弃老旧保守的东西
<v_v> night: 改用debian吧
<v_v> night: 用起来和ubuntu一样，
<night> 你确定很好用思密达？
<winksir> BT4
<v_v> night: - -!
<night> 思密达后缀表示对棒子国华丽的否定
<winksir> 打噶好～
<v_v> bt4 也是从ubuntu搞的吧
<winksir> 恩～
<v_v> bt以前基于slack
<winksir> BT4好像是基于8.10
<night> 我现在菜鸟一只
<v_v> slack 确实slack， 跟不上
<reiv> ofan: 投诉电信吧。
<night> 不知道安装debian能不能直接安装上
<Xiaofan> reiv: 我去找找。。。如果有就好了。。。。纯新手用这个玩avr简直就是折磨。。。周围学长什么的没有任何这方面的经验
<winksir> ubuntu正用的飘过～
<v_v> freenode lag严重时真是令人发指
<reiv> Xiaofan: 估计都是window的经验. Linux的向google请教吧
<ofan> reiv: 用chrome很快
<flh> v_v: 遇到过hdmi 硬件没有？
<night> 什么意思hdmi
<v_v> flh: hdmi是啥？)
<winksir> 接口？
<reiv> HDMI?? video interface
<winksir> 啥东东？
<Xiaofan> 	
<night> 反正我的华硕本从6.04就开始装到9.04才能装上
<Xiaofan> reiv: 多谢指导。。。我努力不为了这个抛弃ubuntu回到windows
<v_v> 以前谁的机器人可以gogole搜索的， 怎么不来了
<flh> reiv: 是啊，我debian下驱动不起来
<night> 因为我不懂硬件驱动安装方法
<v_v> flh: 不能够吧
<winksir> 我刚开始用ubu的时候哑巴了半年
<Gann> emacs如何打印？
<v_v> flh: debian的testing可是按星期发布的
<flh> v_v:  是水平有关，不然我早安装debian 了
<Gann> emacs打印的时候，如何设置纸张
<night> debian和ubuntu混合装吧我还是
<winksir> 混装？
<winksir> 啥情况
<night> 我水平也可差劲了
<v_v> flh: 话说找驱动确实烦人
<ofan> 传说ubuntu要搞rolling release了
<night> 双系统呗呵呵
<flh> night: 是啊
<winksir> night: 完全是浪费～
<v_v> flh: 我以前那老机器， 显卡都没有linux发布的驱动， 都是写牛人， 个人写的驱动。找半天， 拿来凑活用
<winksir> 。。。
<night> winksir：为啥浪费阿
<v_v> night: 双系统其实很好
<v_v> night: 只要你不频繁重启
<flh> v_v: 运气好了，我现在，只能笔记本放音，而外接显示器的音频休息
<night> 我在学习中， 肯定不会胡乱重启的
<v_v> flh: ubuntu不能解决的驱动应该不多
<winksir> night: 我只用过win7+U的
<flh> v_v: 是的，所以近来换上ubu
<night> 我的显卡时从9.04才能装上ubuntu的
<winksir> v_v: 话说我的声卡是9.10才出声音的
<v_v> winksir: lol
<flh> night: 我的卡是ati的
<winksir> 我的也是ATI的
<winksir> ATI的狗屎驱动
<night> 我的也是，ATI 而且非常老，200M
<flh> night: 我的4330的
<ofan> 同A卡
<night> flh, 我是在上个月才享受到3D效果的
<lwf808> 我的华硕，装freebsd，装完后，要再装个linux才能启动，loader不行
<night> ofan, 找了好久开源驱动
<v_v> 聊天室里面的人好搞笑阿
<lwf808> 要搞个grub
<v_v> 给你们看个对话
<winksir> lwf808: 你的是引导器不好吧
<night> v_v, 没办法阿，我时菜鸟
<v_v> 21:55 < McPels> littlejoey: When i wanna open it, an error comes!
<v_v> 21:56 < ActionParsnip> McPels: if you delete the file, the error will go
<v_v> night: 不是说你
<v_v> night: 不是说菜鸟， 是说幽默
<flh> night: 驱动能安装，问题有ubu能hdmi,,,debian搞不定
<night> irc基本命令我还没搞懂
<lwf808> winksir, 是引导不好，但是不知道怎么改，要用grub才能引导
<winksir> 我记得一个/clear
<winksir> heihei
<night> v_v, debian的跟ubu的差异是啥阿
<flh> lwf808: 还是grub方便修改
<winksir> lwf808: 你不是用的LOLI吧
<winksir> 哈哈
<v_v> night: ubuntu 从debian长出来的
<v_v> night: ubuntu做的更人性化， 更新快
<winksir> ubuntu是debian的资料片
<night> v_v, 呃，那ubu的软件到debian下基本都可用了？
<night> 我恨资料片 - -
<winksir> 不对应该说是mod
<night> 那我就恨mod
<v_v> night: ubuntu的软件到哪里都可以用。 他们不过是不同的打包形式。
<lwf808> winksir, 估计是,但问题是安装是选择none也不行，在已经安装和设置好grub的情况下
<winksir> 哈哈
<ofan> winksir:顶~
<night> 好，明天刻盘装debian
<flh> v_v:  一个是老妈子，一个水灵的姑娘， debian ubu相比，
<winksir> lwf808: grub好用
<lwf808> 切实不错
<night> 我现在受不了的时ubu这高热的cpu和硬盘
<winksir> flh: 不至于这么惨吧
<night> 心疼阿
<winksir> night: 我的怎么不高热
<v_v> night: 为啥喜欢刻盘
<night> v_v, 因为硬盘安装方式俺不会
<ofan> night: 我这也是
<v_v> 我从03年到现在， 用cd装系统， 全是xp的
<v_v> night: debian的硬盘安装最方便
<winksir> night: U盘么
<night> acpi -V
<night> Battery 0: Full, 100%
<night> Battery 0: design capacity 3882 mAh, last full capacity 1829 mAh = 47%
<night> Adapter 0: on-line
<night> Thermal 0: ok, 59.0 degrees C
<night> Thermal 0: trip point 0 switches to mode critical at temperature 105.0 degrees C
<v_v> night: 比ubuntu的那个u判安装都好
<flh> v_v: 起步早啊
<night> Thermal 0: trip point 1 swi
<ofan> night: 风扇只只叫
<v_v> flh: 别这么说， 我老了
<night> 鄙人为了破釜沉舟已经把win彻底删掉了，只有linux
<lainme> night: 真是热。。
<v_v> ofan: 原来你的名字是 ： 哦， 风扇。。
<flh> v_v: debootrps安装也不错，
<night> v_v, debian怎么安装阿
<v_v> 你用u盘
<ofan> v_v: 你错了..是  哦！ 风扇！！？？
<night> 从ubu下载iso开始说起
<v_v> ofan: !!!
<lwf808> night, 老早没有win了，要的话，也可以在linux虚拟机
<winksir> Thermal 0: ok, 50.0 degrees C
<v_v> night: 我找个地址给你看看吧
<night> 好啊好啊
<ofan> night: sensors 看下
<night> 希望明天装完debian还能正常进入这里问东西，不要装了一下啊debain就彻底不能进linux了就好
<v_v> night:  http://laiba.tianya.cn/laiba/CommMsgs?cmm=10740&tid=2687216597374509909
<Kandu> night: 裝 debian 你要選好內核。 linux bsd hurd 都可以。個人用用的話還是用 linux 核比較好。
<night> ofan, sensors是啥
<v_v> night: 文章里面对应的修改一些东西， 更改对应的版本，
<night> acpitz-virtual-0
<night> Adapter: Virtual device
<night> temp1:       +60.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<ofan> night: lm_sensors 能看cpu温度 风扇转速一类
<night> Kandu, 我肯定选linux的
<Kandu> night: 不過要事先執行 sensor 的 daemon
<night> Kandu, 时台湾人了？
<Kandu> night: 浙江
<night> v_v, 我去看一下debian的安装方法
<v_v> Kandu: 浙江好阿， 离福建近嘛
<nixzhu> test
<night> 刚一来就被灌输世界观 - -悲剧
<Kandu> night: 都是忽悠你的
<Kandu> night: 為成為 it 顧問而進行的忽悠練習
<night> = =
<night> 今天聊天时间到了，去看书
<night> 拜各位
<flh> pps看的电视剧能不能保存下来？
<v_v> night: 10点了唉
<night> 12点前要看点书
<v_v> night: 牛,我看好你
<night> 没办法，工作不久需要近不
<night> 需要进步
<night> 拜
<flh> v_v: debian的cpu使用的确控制的比较好，是不？
<ofan> nihui: 你看下coretemp
<MeaCulpa> 唉，真是隔行入隔山
<ofan> nihui: sudo modprobe coretemp && sensors
<nihui> ofan: .......
<ofan> nihui: ?
<nihui> ofan: 你叫我么...
<v_v> flh: ubuntu为了良好的驱动兼容， 以及用户体验， 做了很多额外工作
<ofan> nihui: yes....
<v_v> flh: 很多是你我不需要的，
<ofan> nihui: 你刚那个还不是核心温度
<nihui> ofan: 什么啊
<nihui> ofan: 那人走了
<flh> v_v: 是的，精练
<ofan> nihui: 不是你？？
<nihui> ofan: [22:11] <-- night 已经离开了此频道 ("暂离")。
<flh> v_v: 我在urxvt 下，觉得字母太小，弄不了,debina
<ofan> nihui: 汗.. 看错了 不好意思
<night> 我终于又进来了
<night> 问个问题
<night> 靠
<v_v> flh: 什么桌面环境？
<night> 我如果安装debian失败了该怎么恢复到以前的状态阿
<flh> v_v: fluxbox
<night> --
<v_v> night: 如果你单独分区， 在你安装引导到mbr之前， 你啥都不用做
<night> 百度把
<v_v> flh: urxvt 字体设置， 网上一大把， 难道要我背给你听？
<v_v> flh: 我也不喜欢rxvt
<flh> v_v: 试了好多，不理想
<v_v> flh: 我用xfce的工具包， xfce的terminal
<v_v> 以前用gnome的
<huntxu> xfce rocks
<cfy> rsync如何backup的时侯,用数字之类的,而不是~?
<drazet_> 哈楼哈
<gebjgd> huntxu: 你怎么又xfce了？
<drazet_> 怎么安装fcitx 4?
<cfy> 比如a.1,a.2啥的.我的意思是,如果用~,那么两次,备份就被覆盖了.
<huntxu> gebjgd: ...
<kiss_kill> 今天貌似不是很热闹啊
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/127891.htm
<v_v> google 当然要扫描拉，
 * reiv 刚安装了fcitx4
<Gann> reiv: 我喜欢google输入法
<v_v> drazet_: 你啥发行版
<happyaron> roylez_: ping
<roylez_> .
<surprise> 大家好，刚来的，在讨论什么？
<reiv> Gann: Gentoo上貌似不好装
<happyaron> roylez_: 那人在，你去找他不？
<happyaron> roylez_: debian-devel
 * MeaCulpa gentoo, fcitx
<reiv> roylez_: 为啥有下划线?
<roylez_> happyaron: ==
<happyaron> roylez_: okay
<roylez_> happyaron: 三国杀一把...
<MeaCulpa> 那么幼稚的东西...
<roylez_> reiv: roylez 在公司
<happyaron> roylez_: 呃，还是快去，别等他再下了。
<drazet_> v_v, i google the method about how to install fcitx4,3x
<happyaron> roylez_: 一会儿再杀吧。
<roylez_> happyaron: 我逃跑了
<reiv> roylez_: 你那儿几点？
<surprise> 你玩三国杀阿
<happyaron> roylez_: 啊？
<drazet_> saguosha?
<roylez_> happyaron: 三国杀
<v_v> surprise: oh ? 你和我说话？
<drazet_> online?
<happyaron> roylez_: en
<roylez_> reiv: 回天朝了
<reiv> roylez_: 工作真勤劳
<roylez_> reiv: 挂机而已
<reiv> roylez_: ...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/127799.htm
<MeaCulpa> 自动搞
<MeaCulpa> 挂机工作，nb啊
<reiv> roylez_: 还适应墙内的生活？
<roylez_> n...
<SuperEgg> 额，我是路过的
<v_v> 随着信息化的集成， 监管其实变的更容易，不是更难
<MeaCulpa> 主席应该生活在墙外吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 死一边去
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 明天告诉老大你不想混了...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 别
<SuperEgg> = =b
<SuperEgg> ä¹±
 * reiv quit
<atcho> gebjgd: 女子接受了我送的笔记本
<atcho> gebjgd: 跟你说过了？
<drazet_> xchat怎么输入密码阿
<lazysnake> 8-)
<flh> v_v: 我debian上还没有安装摄像头，也不知咋弄
<flh> drazet_: 不用吧，我是直接进的
<v_v> flh: 摄像头gnome的那个cheese用的多
<SuperEgg> 茄子
<SuperEgg> = =b 还好用
<flh> v_v: 没有装gnome
<drazet_> flh, 我手贱，注册拉昵称
<SuperEgg> = =b 那就装
<v_v> flh: gnome 的一些库很多程序都用的，不光是gnome工具包
<flh> v_v: 是的，相关的
<flh> v_v: 相当多的内容55M
<v_v> flh: 那你找找别的程序看看
<gebjgd> atcho: 说了
<atcho> gebjgd: OKAY 再怎么弄？
<flh> v_v: 安装上试试
<flh> v_v: 安装上试试，ok,行的
<roylez_> Destine: http://i.imgur.com/LLgIT.jpg
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/Mxncx.png
<v_v> flh: 其实flas也可以访问摄像头
<Destine> roylez_, 穿着心疼。
<flh> linux上有哪些摄像头软件啊？
<v_v> flh: flash
<roylez_> Destine: 为啥？
<v_v> flh: 哈哈
<flh> v_v: 试玩
<gebjgd> atcho: 推倒
<Destine> roylez_, 膝盖会把它撑变形的。
<roylez_> Destine: ....
<atcho> 没推倒 gebjgd 被赶出去了
<v_v> flh: 抱着争取严谨的态度， 我不知道linux的flash能不能访问摄像头， windows上可以的
<flh> v_v: 光盘dvd上没有
<Destine> roylez_, 是嘛，这种华而不实的东西不要买。
<v_v> flash 不是free的，
<v_v> flh: 你继续折腾， 这些多媒体我不懂
<roylez_> Destine: .......拉风阿
<flh> v_v: 哈哈，以为你讲软件啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez ..... 太搞了
<flh> v_v: 我以少玩的，几乎不知
<Destine> roylez_, 有这个钱不如多买点UGG，还暖和呢。
<MeaCulpa> mplayer访问摄像头不就是一个tv://么
<flh> MeaCulpa: 再呢？
<flh> MeaCulpa: 再呢？mplayer访问摄像头不就是一个tv://
<flh> MeaCulpa: 我想试下，怎么弄？请教了
<DraZet1> 愁人
<MeaCulpa> flh: 不知道，我就是这么弄
<drazet_> 注册的昵称怎么用阿
<MeaCulpa> flh: mplayer tv:// -vf mirror
<flh> MeaCulpa: 嘻嘻，还是非常感谢！
<roylez_> Destine: http://i.imgur.com/RAOxb.jpg
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/c1m20
<Destine> roylez_, 好可爱呀！
<wen__> qt4和vs那个好
<roylez_> Destine: .
<Destine> roylez_, 你养的？
<roylez_> Destine: 网上看来的
<wen__> 学mfc好还是qt好
<Destine> roylez_, 好乖！！！
<happyaron> Destine: 他天天弄那些图片看。
<quinn> hello, i have installed archlinux, but my NVIDIA card don't work
<gebjgd> quinn: #archlinux-cn
<Destine> happyaron, 哦，你咋不看？
<happyaron> Destine: 没时间啊。
<quinn> sorry, i am using terminal, can not print chinese.
<quinn> tenzu:
<quinn> NVIDIA FX5200
<atcho> quinn: 用过。。。
<quinn> atcho: yong pinyin ,  wo kan budao zhongwen
<atcho> quinn: wo used fx5200 before
<quinn> atcho: X cannot work
<atcho> sorry no idea cannot help you quinn
<quinn> when i install nvidia card drive download from nvidia website, it say kernel.h can't find
 * wyh 表示不喜欢猫咪
<knownbad> 嗯好久没见net split了。
<gebjgd> 给力
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 早阿
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 晚阿
<kdlijian> 你看voidll的hostname多给力
<knownbad> quinn: have you tried open source driver 1st?
<quinn> knownbad: yes , i do
<quinn> knownbad: X donnot work
<knownbad> quinn: just want to clarify.  you meant to say proprietary driver doesn't work for you instead of nothing works?
<knownbad> did you follow archwiki?
<quinn> knownbad: i can't startx,
<knownbad> have you generated xorg.conf?
<knownbad> what does console tell you when you start X from cli?
<quinn> knownbad: i don't rember the message when i use open source.
<knownbad> arch can pull nvidia driver by itself.  why did you download from vendor?
<MagicFish1990> *a=xxx,*c; c=a; c=NULL;之后c=a，c依然是0，这神马问题。。。 
<quinn> fatal server error:  no screen found
<kdlijian> quinn: Do you have one xorg.conf ?
<Freebuilder> vim，matchstr(getline("."), "^[[:space:]]\\+p") 返回“    p”四个空格加 p ，没错，但
<Freebuilder> match(getline("."), "^[[:space:]]\\+p") 返回怎么是 0 ？
<kdlijian> quinn: generated by `Xorg -configure`
<quinn> kdlijian: i  check it
<Freebuilder> 应该是知道了，是我错了
<Freebuilder> 知道了
<kdlijian> quinn: Try to follow the regular ways. 1, `Xorg -configure` 2, `Xorg -config xorg.conf.net`
<kdlijian> quinn: sorry, xorg.conf.new
<quinn> kdlijian: number of created screen does not match number of detected devices
<kdlijian> Do arch has a tool called wgetpaste ?
<kdlijian> have
<knownbad> yes.
<knownbad> it's one of must haves.
<kdlijian> quinn: Use wgetpaste for pasting your Xorg.0.log
<quinn> kdlijian: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/295503/
<quinn> wegpaste need to install, but it great
<kdlijian> [  3350.721] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your
<roylez_> 我还以为进了英文频道，nnnd
<knownbad> 还好啦。
<quinn> kdlijian: i rember i dont installed the drive i downloaded from nvidia website
<knownbad> quinn: nvidia driver probably isn't complied properly.  have you noticed kernel26-headers was installed during the process?
<quinn> kdlijian: it say, cannot find /usr/src/linux-2.6.35-ARCH/include/linux/kernel.h
<quinn> knownbad: i cannot rember.....sorry
<knownbad> sudo pacman -S kernel26-headers.
<knownbad> then try to install proprietary driver again.
<knownbad> otherwise just use sudo pacman -S nividia nividia-utils
<knownbad> run nerrrrrrrrrr.
<quinn> knownbad: how to install proprietary driver, i do not have guide
<knownbad> sudo pacman -S nvidia nvidia-utils
<quinn> knownbad: thanks , i will try
<kdlijian> quinn: Yeah, use pacman first.
<knownbad> run nvidia-xconfig after successful driver installation.
<knownbad> pipe startx to wgetpaste if fails again along with xorg.conf.
<quinn> kdlijian: kdlijian , it is done
<quinn> kdlijian: how to do next
<kdlijian> quinn: ask knownbad better, I am a gentoo guy :)
<colypso> 请问GLib是啥？
<knownbad> gentoo knows better........
<gebjgd> colypso: 你猜
<colypso> 我执行./configure 然后报错
<quinn> kdlijian: the same result,
<colypso> 说我没有这玩意
<knownbad> did you run nvidia-xconfig?
<kdlijian> quinn: wgetpaste Xorg.0.log
<kdlijian> knownbad: you gotta be kidding.
<colypso> gebjgd: sudo也没有
<knownbad> kdlijian: ?
<miosec> gebjgd:。。。。
<kdlijian> colypso: glib是gtk的库
<kdlijian> colypso: 不确定哈。但是glib的主页是gtk.org
<colypso> 晕了，我说咋安装不上
<kdlijian> knownbad: nothing.
<colypso> 装个tar累死人
<quinn> kdlijian: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/295512/
<kdlijian> colypso: 您神马系统连tar都没有？
<colypso> 额，我的pigdin还是2.7.3呢，我想升级到.7
<quinn> knownbad: yes i run nvidia-xonfig,
<gebjgd> colypso: 你是啥么系统？
<colypso> 弄一晚上了，哎，丢人
<colypso> gebjgd: ubuntu
<knownbad> quinn: nvm, nvidia driver isn't loading.
<knownbad> wtf......-_-
<kdlijian> quinn: `modprobe -r nvidia`
<gebjgd> colypso: 啥版本？
<miosec> colypso:ubuntu默认有啊
<gebjgd> colypso: 重装吧，上1010
<kdlijian> quinn: then `modprobe nvidia`
<colypso> 额，我用终端安呢
<miosec> colypso:你在终端输入tar有反应没
<colypso> 有啊
<colypso> 解压顺利
<colypso> 10.10
<colypso> 今天刚upgrade
<kdlijian> quinn: what's going on?
<miosec> colypso:有反应代表安装好了
<colypso> 刚才报intltool没有，现安的
<miosec> colypso:具体的使用方法 man tar自己看把，或者你man -t tar > tar.ps 再ps2pdf tar.ps tar.pdf转pdf自己研究下。
<miosec> colypso:哦，一般有的。
<colypso> 我用的虚拟机，应该不碍事啊
<quinn> kdlijian: FATAL: error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.35-ARCH/kernel/drivers/video/nvldia.ko) No such device
<kdlijian> quinn: wgetpaste your `lspci` output
<miosec> colypso:不知道，- -!
<colypso> miosec: 那个文档可以到网上找吧
<quinn> kdlijian: how can i do it
<colypso> miosec: 悲剧的一天
<kdlijian> quinn: `lspic | wgetpaste`
<kdlijian> quinn: sorry, lspci
<miosec> colypso:什么文档，那个只是把man手册中有关你需要的部分做成pdf看而已。这两天研究sendip的时候用了下。
<quinn> kdlijian: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/295514/
<knownbad> quinn: run "sudo pacman -S mlocate && sudo updatedb && locate nvidia | grep module"
<kdlijian> colypso: 你的系统没有tar？
<colypso> miosec: 哦～
<colypso> kdlijian:貌似有
<knownbad> quinn: lets see if you actually have any nvidia driver installed.
<colypso> kdlijian:但是configure过不去
<kdlijian> colypso: 那你遇到了什么问题？
<kdlijian> colypso: 装哪个软件？
<colypso> kdlijian:no have GLib
<colypso> pidgin2.7.7
<kdlijian> colypso: 装哪个软件提示没有Glib？
<knownbad> quinn: btw, are you in right channel?...:)
<colypso> 2.7.3msn总报证书错误
<colypso> kdlijian:恩
<kdlijian> colypso: 恩 是什么意思
<colypso> kdlijian:刚才我回头看一眼报错信息，所以恩了一声～～见谅
<quinn> knownbad:    how can i paste the result to you
<kdlijian> colypso: 就是说你想make install msm(?) 结果configure不过是吗？
<knownbad> locate nvidia | grep module | wgetpaste
<knownbad> sorry, forgot we'll need that.
<colypso> kdlijian:是想装pidgin
<colypso> kdlijian:configure跟我过不去，囧
<kdlijian> colypso: make install 还是 apt-get install ?
<colypso> apt-get出来的是2.7.3
<quinn> kdlijian: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/295519/
<colypso> kdlijian:我现在用的就是这个～
<colypso> kdlijian:2.7.3里的msn总是报msn证书错误
<kdlijian> colypso: 哦，那你就把Glib装上试试呗
<miosec> colypso:我记得好像有amsn啊。
<knownbad> quinn: did you try kdlijian's suggestion to modprobe?
<colypso> kdlijian:pidgin集成很多，我还有google talk ，msn一起要挂，:-)
<colypso> p
<quinn> knownbad: yeah
<knownbad> anything?
<kdlijian> colypso: 不是说没有Glib吗？先把Glib装上，然后再试。不过我奇怪的是ubuntu怎么会没有Glib
<colypso> 我去装glib试试
<colypso> kdlijian:我也愁
<Freebuilder> 汗！学习 vim 脚本比当年学习 C 语言还吃力！
<hata> 有没有appspot的简单例子?
<hata> 关于xmpp
<kdlijian> quinn: show me your `lspci` output
<knownbad> he did.  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/295514/
<quinn> kdlijian: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/295521/
<bbsblare> hata:you could get helloxmpp in google sdk
<kdlijian> quinn: You just mentioned "no such device", where you get the message?
<hata> useful,thx
<hata> bbsblare: useful,thx
<quinn> kdlijian: i can install the driver i downloaded from nvidia website now
<quinn> kdlijian: now X is working
<knownbad> ?
<quinn> kdlijian: knownbad : thanks
<knownbad> did you rebuild proprietary driver again?
<knownbad> that's probably due to kernel26-headers if so.
<kdlijian> quinn: pleased to hear that.
<kdlijian> knownbad: it works now.
<knownbad> good to hear.
<kdlijian> knownbad: your contribution.
<colypso> kdlijian:新发现git也没有，我这个系统可 够穷的
<knownbad> nah, it's never personal effort.
<knownbad> i've learned from wiki and ohters.
<kdlijian> colypso: 装呀。ubuntu这么多软件。
<colypso> kdlijian:额，都装了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 有德国火鸡吃吗？
<colypso> kdlijian:很是疑惑，我忘了我的ubuntu是从哪里搞的了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么德国火鸡？
<quinn> knownbad, kdlijian ,  i installed the drive i have downloaded from nvidia website.   thanks to you all.
 * bbsblare /help
<kdlijian> knownbad: 我还没弄明白他是用pacman装的nvidia还是自己下载的vendor's
<quinn> knownbad, kdlijian: see you later..
<bbsblare> /help
<kdlijian> quinn: You are full of niubility
<knownbad> kdlijian: nvidia有个binary
<kdlijian> knownbad: 哦
<knownbad> 它得compile.
<kdlijian> colypso: 你这个问题牛逼。
<quinn> kdlijian: hahaaaaaaaaaaa
<knownbad> gebjgd: 感恩节。
<colypso> kdlijian:这个牛b折腾为一晚上了
<colypso> quinn:囧
<kdlijian> colypso: 一晚上还多？不多
<colypso> kdlijian: :-)
<gebjgd> knownbad: 感恩节？
<colypso> kdlijian: 一晚上让我学了不少
<kdlijian> colypso: 忘了你的ubuntu从哪里搞的了是什么意思？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这是山姆大输的节日吧？
<knownbad> 算了，美国人的节日。
<colypso> kdlijian: 下个版本我高低不从哪里下了
<knownbad> 反正可以放假就好了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是美国和加拿大共有的节日，原意是为了感谢上天赐予的好收成。在美国，自1941年起，感恩节是在每年11月的第四个星期四，並从这一天起将休假两天。像中国的春节一样，在这一天，成千上万的人们不管多忙，都要和自己的家人团聚。加拿大的感恩節則起始於1879年，是在每年10月第二个星期一，与美国的哥伦布日相同。
<kdlijian> 哦 今天是感恩节呐
<knownbad> 那中国还过圣诞节干嘛？
<knownbad> 肯定说是圣诞老人也是共产党。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 兲朝从来没过过圣诞节
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你看什么时候兲朝在圣诞放假了
<quinn> kdlijian: i am back , now i am in X
<knownbad> 有啊，北京上海的多呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 扯
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我就是帝都的
<knownbad> 还没，老婆说是只有大都市才有。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没见过有过的
<knownbad> 听说武汉就有。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 武汉放假？
<kdlijian> quinn: didn't see your quiting, why?
<knownbad> lol
<kdlijian> quinn: Oh, see that, sorry.
<knownbad> i thought he did.
<colypso> 今天看了一条奇客，说火鸡turkey（好像这么拼）名字的由来，土耳其的鸡销往欧洲，当发现美洲后发现美洲鸡和土耳其鸡好像～～所以就把火鸡命名为turkey～～
<kdlijian> knownbad: right, my fault.
<knownbad> gebjgd: 哦是没放假。
<knownbad> 但有庆祝。
<kdlijian> quinn: bye. I need to zheteng my Xorg now.
<colypso> kdlijian: bye
<quinn> kdlijian: bye
<knownbad> colypso: 这跟china有异曲同工。
<kdlijian> colypso: @quinn bye. See you.
<colypso> knownbad: 是的
<colypso> knownbad: 估计外国人喊中国人脑袋里浮现的是瓷器～～囧
<knownbad> 刚来美国是还奇怪这么瓷器叫china.
<colypso> knownbad: lol
<knownbad> 以前学英文没教瓷器叫china.
<colypso> knownbad: 后来教了
<lazysnake> 太強大了。
<knownbad> 被教的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 庆祝是庆祝
<gebjgd> knownbad: 和节日没关系吧
<lazysnake> 8-)
<colypso> knownbad: 额，国内的教育也是～～呃？！与时俱进
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆在国内干吗呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 怎么不和你团聚阿
<knownbad> 混日子。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 她也是美急滑人了？
<knownbad> 没，道地湖北人。
<knownbad> colypso: no can do....呵呵
<colypso> knownbad: 囧
<knownbad> 跟gebjgd学去。  他三语都行。
<colypso> 三语？
<knownbad> 中德英。
<colypso> knownbad: 强大
<knownbad> gebjgd: 湖北人蛮强悍的。
<colypso> knownbad: 我两语自认为比较强大，国语和东北话
<knownbad> colypso: 够用了。
<colypso> knownbad: …………
<knownbad> 要不学滑雪去。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哎呀妈阿，湖北人儿贼厉害了
<colypso> gebjgd:这是东北话～～～
<colypso> gebjgd:初步判定
<gebjgd> colypso: 恩那，小样儿可以阿
<colypso> gebjgd:呵呵，毕竟在这里生活20多年了
<colypso>  knownbad: git太慢了，也许是我网络速度不行，不等了，挂机睡觉去了，明天还要上班
<i360> q
<knownbad> 买早餐去。
<colypso>  knownbad: @gebjgd: bye
<gebjgd> colypso: 88
<knownbad> 咦跑了。
<alvin_rxg> openttd 项目太庞大了……
<jisare1> 这里为什么没人说话
<alvin_rxg> jisare1: +8 时区都睡觉了
<jisare1> 说的也是，我也应该睡觉了
<lazysnake> jimhu: howdy
<lazysnake> :-D
<alvin_rxg> ipv4 可以查地址，请问 ipv6 如何查？……
<wobu> 为什么 还有60人在线呢
<lazysnake> wobu: howdy
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: any web iplookup?
<gebjgd> 这个胖鱼给我的笔记本键盘也不好用
<gebjgd> 郁闷
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小光最近玩什么游戏呢》？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小光最近玩什么游戏呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老流氓早上吃什么
<knownbad> 麦当劳马粪
<knownbad> 他不是说openttd吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: ？？？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 说什么？
<knownbad> 若要好键盘，买thinkpad.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我问他最近在玩什么
<knownbad> mcmuffin.
<knownbad> 女人？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 麦当劳的垃圾
<knownbad> openttd是个游戏。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 开套套的？
<knownbad> 你得问他
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我没看到他的回复阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: openttd
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 啥类型的？
<alvin_rxg> sim
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 模拟城市3000？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 运输大亨
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 额。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> Transport Tycoon Deluxe
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦，我记得win下也有这个游戏
<alvin_rxg> 同一个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦
<gebjgd> 模拟经营类没啥意思阿
<kdlijian> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/24/0114254
<kdlijian> ubuntu可能采用滚动发布方式
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 早就看到了
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 富翁哥说 ubuntu要滚动，于是ubuntu就滚了
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 富翁哥给力
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 富翁哥没文化
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 怎么讲？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 富翁哥盲从
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 不是说为了平板和手机什么的 需要更快速的更新
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 富翁哥有野心
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 为毛富翁哥老是让我连想到小牛队老板
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 不过说实话ubuntu要是变成了滚动版，我有可能回到ubuntu
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 如果apt能和gentoo的包管理一样强大（我不知道）我会选择ubuntu
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 没怎么用过apt 对它肯定有误解
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 2进制全阿
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 但是我讨厌ppa这种方式
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 目前觉得arch更好
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 说倒地就是富翁哥没文化
<kdlijian> ppa全称是什么？我不知道
<gebjgd> kdlijian: Personal Package Archives
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 就是用户自己的包
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 过于分散的管理。不如arch统一
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 这点上不改的话。ubuntu还是渣
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 每个用户都需要自己的包吧 arch不也有ABS吗
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 另外ubuntu的配置不如arch方便
<gebjgd> kdlijian: arch的abs有aur
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 统一管理的
<kdlijian> gebjgd: ubuntu没有类似aur的是吧？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 不知道
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我也不知道。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 反正ubuntu这点不咋地
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 另外debian unstable的包质量不高
<gebjgd> kdlijian: bug多
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 比arch差远了
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我记得刚开始用ubuntu的时候，不太懂apt，每次更新都有evolution，让我很郁闷。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 另外ubuntu的自定制不太爽
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 对于不喜欢用de的人很郁闷
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 所以还是arch好
<kdlijian> 说到配置，整个linux都很混乱,不只ubuntu
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 所以我说富翁哥盲从没文化
<gebjgd> kdlijian: arch的配置很标准。很简单
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 体系化很好
<gebjgd> kdlijian: wiki是出了名的好
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 倒觉得freebsd的更简单
<gebjgd> kdlijian:不够新
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 是阿，经常看arch的wiki 虽然不用
<gebjgd> kdlijian: ubuntu 慢慢滚吧
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 富翁哥不死。ubuntu就好不了
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 乔布斯那孙子不死，苹果就便宜不了
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 别介，都是富翁哥掏钱呢
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 他维护下arch多好
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 那岂不是arch变没文化了
<gebjgd> kdlijian: arch的基础好
<gebjgd> kdlijian: ubuntu的基础不好
<kdlijian> gebjgd: ubuntu主攻桌面，所以跟arch不同
<gebjgd> kdlijian: arch也主攻桌面阿
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 哪个linux不攻桌面
<kdlijian> gebjgd: ubuntu有服务器版和桌面版 更鲜明
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 骗人的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 和微软学
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 别扯。服务器版和桌面版差别还是很大的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 有啥区别？
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 服务器只攻服务器，桌面只攻桌面。
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 要在ubuntu桌面版跑服务会很痛苦。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 那么如果我用ubuntu1004装了lamp
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 它是服务器还是桌面？
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 那是杂
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 概念是人腚的
<kdlijian> 服务器版就搞的跟freebsd差不多
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 为了所谓的划分市场
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 人腚的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 谁说freebsd就是当服务器用的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 有人就是freebsd跑桌面的
<kdlijian> gebjgd: freebsd不跑服务那不是折腾吗，跑桌面还是算了吧
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 有人跑阿
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 当然有人了，还有人用它跑手机呢
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 跑桌面很简单的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 上个awesome完事了
<kdlijian> gebjgd: Freebsd -- The power to serve
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 说得多明白
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 上awesome不得装Xorg那一堆阿，还有字体什么的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 桌面也是一种服务
<gebjgd> kdlijian: arch也要上的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 那么简单
<gebjgd> kdlijian: FreeBSD® is an advanced operating system for modern server, desktop, and embedded computer platforms.
<kdlijian> 桌面是一种服务，供人折腾也是一种服务。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 写着桌面呢
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 对。性也是服务
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 陪聊也是服务
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 谢谢你服务我
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 我现在就在向你提供服务
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 40欧了阿
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我感受到了这种服务
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 记得转帐
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 还不天亮。等着吃包子呢
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 自己包的？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 还是外卖？
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 毛。外边买的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 那你也敢吃？
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 那不然我只有吃油条了。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 你真是胆子不小
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 吃不死。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 是吃不死
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 就是得个癌症啥的 难受死
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 别吓唬我
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 从来都是自己做饭
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 现在哪儿敢去外面吃阿
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 食品来源不明。质量不能保证
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 哪能想那么多。我没那么小资。
<kdlijian> 所谓的“精品生活”。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 除非你看到了包包子的人也吃那个包子
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 自己做阿
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 多简单
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 恩，那天最后俩包子我还跟店员抢呢。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 店员？
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 这不是没锅吗
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 必需是那个包包子的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 弄个电磁炉
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 弄个铁锅
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 那不得油盐酱醋 多麻烦 跟个主妇似的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 完事，健康多了。哪怕天天吃鸡蛋西红柿。但是你能保证干净阿
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 这就是生活
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 不干不净，吃了没病；窝窝囔囔，身体健康。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 这话可别这么说
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 你不见三鹿奶粉？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 这年头毛病很多都是吃出来的
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 在这个年代，谁还能保证不得什么病？即使悉心照料。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 话说党中央的寿命是越来越长
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 各个都90多岁
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 所以，现在管不了这么多。反正到处飘，不一定能在那儿吃死。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 和特供的食品分不开的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 也是，现在是你找病。
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我觉得私人医生更重要
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 等你到了岁数，是病找你
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 屁
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 他们有特供蔬菜食品
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 我看的比你明白
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 看明白了那不干着急吗？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 所以要么肉身翻墙
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 要么加入特供行列
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 指不定2012还得往回赶，跟电影里说的似的。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 扯
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 地球还早着呢
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 咱们有生之年看不到那天
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 还是担心下咱们这辈子的事情吧
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 没那么多担心的吧。那蛮累的。
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 每天有包子吃就挺好。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: .......
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 包子脑袋
<kdlijian> 你小资了
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 因为自己做便宜
<gebjgd> kdlijian: ç©·
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 外面的吃不起
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 自己做和外边买都放心吃才是王道。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 没法放心阿
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 没人管食品卫生阿
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 心在自己心窝里，想放心那还不是一拍屁股的事儿。
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 不扯了。看文档去。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 你是做什么的？
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 待业的。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 这生活作息太差了
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我床让一朋友给占了。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: .........
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 太狠了吧
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 在我旁边正打呼噜呢。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 弄个床垫子阿
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 不就睡了么
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 哥勒，小屋一共才不到10平米。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: ........
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 那你为什么要无偿的把你的床给他睡？
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 连尿壶都搁不开
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 朋友来玩吗。反正我也习惯了。
<kdlijian> ge
<gebjgd> kdlijian: ......
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 10平米的屋子还招人
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 两个人睡一张得多痛苦，玩意一个睡觉不穿内裤的。
<kdlijian> 万一
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 女的？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 男的你招个屁阿
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 没招阿，自己来的。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 可怜的娃
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我改名叫kllijian得了
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 恩。。。
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 你怎么不睡？上夜班还是在国外？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 你猜
<kdlijian> 我猜你不是个女的
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 你不说我可google了 那可就大发了 irc，邮件列表什么的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 可以
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 找吧
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 表示毫无压力
<kdlijian> 先whois下
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 除了irc还是irc
<gebjgd> kdlijian: XD
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 搜不着。
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 不过若有暗恋你的小姑娘能从irc找到很多料。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 不会的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 我在这里向来胡说八道
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 那么到底是做什么的？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: irc 陪聊员
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 这可是高科技行业。牛逼
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 那是
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 薪水怎么样？我也想干。正闲得发慌呢
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 按小时，一小时5分钱
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 那陪我聊这么久连个包子都不够买的？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 恩那，纯服务阿
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 还提什么电磁炉，铁锅的。
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 为什么选中了#ubuntu-cn这个频道呢
<kdlijian> gebjgd: #sex-in-sex这样的不更好
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 这里人多阿
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 回复个这么久。
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 你有没有在用终端辞典软件？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: stardict
<gebjgd> kdlijian: goldendict
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 终端查询的么？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 终端查询？
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 杯具了。
<knownbad> 可以回家了。
<kdlijian> knownbad:夜班？
<knownbad> GMT＋8
<knownbad> 错。
<knownbad> GMT－8
<kdlijian> knownbad: 就是嘛
<knownbad> 我manager都溜了。
<kdlijian> knownbad: 还是没弄明白GTM－8是多少
<knownbad> 中国加16小时。
<knownbad> 国内是GMT+8.
<kdlijian> knownbad: 我以为是减16小时
<knownbad> 我错了。。。
<knownbad> 又错了，哎
<knownbad> 在边看这个。  http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2373237,00.asp
<knownbad> 以后买给老妈子。
<kdlijian> 山寨ipad？
<knownbad> 不算，acer出的。
<knownbad> 正版android.
<kdlijian> 多钱？
<knownbad> 还未定价。
<kdlijian> acer挺不错
<knownbad> 老妈子想要ipad但我不想买ipad.
<knownbad> 价格好都无所谓,ce的东西一两年就过时了。
<knownbad> 两年后都不知是否还玩的动呢。
<kdlijian> 两年后就买新的了
<knownbad> 只要她还健康玩的动就再买给她。
<kdlijian> 对智能手机及ipad之流完全无爱
<knownbad> 倒也不是，我用的notebook就行了。  但类似ipad的ce对老人家好。
<knownbad> 不需要用太多的手指操作。
<kdlijian> 是的
<knownbad> 不喜欢apple但multitouch是个好东西。
<knownbad> 叫老人家敲键盘再用鼠标是太麻烦了些。
<kdlijian> 少见不喜欢apple的
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 垃圾苹果
<knownbad> 另一个微软。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没错
<knownbad> 霸气已经开始了。
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 你消你的费管他霸不霸气。
<knownbad> apple的R&D不错但意图不明。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 当然有关系
<gebjgd> kdlijian: mac os 90% 微软占5%，还不是一样
<kdlijian> 没觉得有什么不好。总会有人占大份额的嘛
<knownbad> steve.job干到最后成了政客了。。。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 你这样的穷人还是用盗版
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 明白了？
<knownbad> kdlijian: 是可以但得靠技术吧？  不能使用手段。
<knownbad> 用gentoo的怎么说的像是windows的用户？
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 我以前用盗版确实因为我穷，而不是觉得微软卖得贵。所以觉得微软没什么不对。
<knownbad> gebjgd: arch上的networkmanager是怎么回事？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就是改下你的networkmanager.conf
<gebjgd> knownbad: 加入你的hostname就好饿狼
<gebjgd> knownbad: 加入你的hostname就好了
<knownbad> 刚刚更新了启动没问题。
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 对于中国人们的生活水平就是贵
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 而且win太垃圾
<gebjgd> knownbad: 因为他们打了补丁
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你没见到现在是networkmanager 0.8.2.5了么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 最后一个数字
<knownbad> 嗯，着不着networkmanager.conf....
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/54438.html
<knownbad> 之前在forums就看到了但没注意。
<gebjgd> knownbad: /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<gebjgd> knownbad: [keyfile]
<knownbad> 有穿衣服的不看。
<gebjgd> hostname=
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么穿衣服的？
<knownbad> 影音
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这个是神乐器
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/54388.html
<knownbad> 那家伙敲的很兴奋的样子。
<knownbad> 就说奇怪怎么找不着networkmanager.conf呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哈哈
<knownbad> 但把hostname放在nm-system-settings.conf不是arch-way的kiss.
<knownbad> 以后会有后果的。
<knownbad> 还是patch去lookup hosts好些。
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/54290.html
<gebjgd> knownbad: 已经不用打了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 据说已经修复了
<knownbad> 你是那个在田径场上的？
<gebjgd> knownbad: ???/
<knownbad> http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/54290.html
<knownbad> 第十二张。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 往后看
<knownbad> ？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有更搞的
<knownbad> 你穿裙子那张？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩，我撒尿的那张
<knownbad> 回家了，免的又被烦。
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-25
<Warm_HUG> 早安ubuntu-cn
<pocoyo> 早安暖怀
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 你这家伙真早
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 看着天气像要下雪 起来看看。吃饭去
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 你那里都要下雪啦！？
<Warm_HUG> roylez: 拜见主席
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<Warm_HUG> lkk-: 拜见kk
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 出去买了个馍 太阳都出来了 早上在宿舍里看着天气阴霾得很。
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 别告诉别人我问过你啊这个字符（`）叫啥名字？
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 你也别告诉别人我还真不知道那叫啥
<Warm_HUG> 呃
<Warm_HUG> 大牛们还在睡觉吃早饭么？
<olvi> Warm_HUG: 9点
<lkk-> 挂机中...
<Warm_HUG> olvi: ` 这玩意怎么读？
<Warm_HUG> lkk-: ` 这玩意怎么读？
 * ^k^ 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 晕了！ubuntu10.10怎么有了这个毛病？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=305757&p=2135040#p2135040 开机后ubuntu10.10上面板右侧的关机按钮被覆盖。看图 比较两个图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 nypone — 2010-11-25 8:05 
<lkk-> Warm_HUG: 从来不读这玩意
<lkk-> http://cha.buyiju.com/tool/txzf.htm 图形符号名称表
<lkk-> ` 左撇号
<olvi> Warm_HUG: 呵呵
<olvi> Warm_HUG: 哪玩意
<Warm_HUG> `
<olvi> ·
<Warm_HUG> exec `test` 这种
<olvi> Warm_HUG: 噢，不懂，必需要读吗
<Warm_HUG> olvi: 呃
<Warm_HUG> microcai: 小菜
<microcai> Warm_HUG:  ?
<Warm_HUG> microcai: 这个（`）是左撇号？
<microcai> Warm_HUG:  ... ... 1 左边的那个
<Warm_HUG> microcai: 是的，google都找不到他
<olvi> ·····
<olvi> ```````````````````
<microcai> Warm_HUG: 百个毒 去
<Warm_HUG> 遵命
<Warm_HUG> 抱歉，您输入的内容“`”不在查询范围内。
<Warm_HUG> bing去
<Warm_HUG> microcai: 不纠结了，其实就是想问问 `的用法
<olvi> Warm_HUG: 查这个没意义吧
<Warm_HUG> microcai: 讲讲吧
<Warm_HUG> olvi: shell里`有些奇怪的用法的
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: ` 重音号 backquote/grave accent
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q124712283.htm
<microcai> Warm_HUG:  .. .. 比如 ... echo `ls`
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: cmd1 `cmd2` 就是把 cmd2 的輸出作為 cmd1 的參數
<microcai> 你试试看
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 反引用
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: microcai pocoyo 谢谢啦，这就懂了
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 同樣用法有 cmd1 $(cmd2)   。這個比那個'`' 好，至少不會被人誤讀
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 纯扯蛋。
 * pocoyo 走了
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 还有这种用法，记下了
<olvi> 还在讨论此事噢
<Warm_HUG> iOpera: 拜见EE
<olvi> Warm_HUG: 我在opera里打开这个噢
<Warm_HUG> olvi: 你和EE混啦？
<Warm_HUG> lerosua: 拜见斗篷
<lerosua> Warm_HUG: 呃，言重了。早上好
<iOpera> 额
<miosec> 呵呵
<iOpera> oops
<missing> lol
<Warm_HUG> 谁踩EE尾巴了？
<Warm_HUG> 原来是是马甲闹鬼
<missing> 坏坏好
<Warm_HUG> missing: 咪咪好
<missing> Warm_HUG: :-D
<Warm_HUG> missing: 你看看今早8:00后的log，我考倒好多人
<missing> Warm_HUG: 啊,今天考什么啊?
<missing> 给个链接看看?
<Warm_HUG> missing: `
<missing> 那么早起啊...没有这个习惯哦
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 哇，你耍人來着
<Warm_HUG> missing:  没有人知道这个（`）怎么读
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 大神啊，我是真不知道才会问的
<missing> 这个....有读音吗?
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 绝对没有耍人的意思
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 我向EE发誓
<missing> Warm_HUG: 教教我啦,坏坏
<Warm_HUG> missing: 水牛说是重度号
<missing> Warm_HUG: 那是不是捏?
<Warm_HUG> missing: kk说是左撇号
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: :) 我還以為你測試房友呢(irc房間)
<DraZet> 太阳 我说昨天怎么登陆不了呢
<Warm_HUG> missing: 至今没弄清
<DraZet> 原来这个帐号没logout
<ultimatebuster> ♥_♥
<DraZet> 嚓  嚓  嚓
<ultimatebuster> lol emoticon
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 叫反引號應該沒錯吧
<missing> 这个不是中文标点吧
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 反引号？今天大家集体讨论下，拿出个结果吧
<missing> 英文拿来干吗就不知道了
<ofan> using Opera...
<Warm_HUG> missing: 那就有可能是所谓的重度号，音标里是重度的意思
<Kandu> backquote，應該叫這個吧
<miosec> missing:应该不是字，不是字怎么会有读音呢，就好像“，”是先翻译成“逗号”这两个字再翻译成读音。“·”由于没有成中间转换文字。
<miosec> missing:所以无法读。
<Warm_HUG> 不读？那大家在一起说话的时候，就要那纸笔写出来或者拿电脑打出来？
<miosec> Warm_HUG:你说过这个字吗？读给我听听。
<ofan> yes,backquote
<ofan> 反引号
<miosec> Warm_HUG:日常讲话的时候，你讲话应该不会到了某处，然后把符号念出来把。
<Warm_HUG> miosec: 这样似乎说的过去
 * microcai 所以有对夫妻在家都用 QQ 聊天
<iOpera> ♥o♥
<iOpera> 兲
<miosec> Warm_HUG:呵呵，我诡辩而已，其实我也不知道怎么读。不过用不到也就不需要深究了。
<missing>  ♥o♥
<flh> 定制live cd用什么工具比较好？
<flh> 定制live cd用什么工具比较方便？
<missing> flh: remastersys
<microcai> flh:  debian
<flh> microcai: 谢谢，是的
<microcai> flh:  debian 有自带的 livecd 工具
<flh> microcai: 我忘记了remastersys
<flh> microcai: 上次我用了，没有成功，想再玩一回
<ian__> ?
<ian__> 怎么没人说话
<microcai> ian__:  shit , 你进来才没人说的
<ian__> 额. 嘿嘿
<flh> microcai: 能不能用这个内核debian 2.6.26-2-686-bigmem live cd
<micheal> 大家好，我在sed里用p[e ea]r 匹配per和pear,结果pear掉了，请问我错在哪里？
<iOpera> []是单字
<iOpera> (|)
<microcai> flh:  we are using 2.6.36
<flh> microcai:  行啊，我不会
<micheal> iOpera: 谢谢，测试了，匹配到了。
<acacios> 为什么Pidgin qq登录不上了 啊
<acacios> 有人没有？
<acacios> 说说话啊。
<xiaohuhu> 显示什么？？
<Warm_HUG> 干啥？
<acacios> 就是无法连接
<Warm_HUG> 再混一小时午休
<acacios> 昨天就这样了，
<Warm_HUG> 再混12小时，双休
<xiaohuhu> 你的qq版本是？
<acacios> pidgin qq登录不了了
<acacios> 2008
<xiaohuhu> 那应该没事啊
<xiaohuhu> 我的都没事
<ian__> QQ好像要在高级那里设置版本成2008
<xiaohuhu> 两个qq和一个msn
<acacios> 设置过了的。
<acacios> 以前可以，也没改过设置，
<xiaohuhu> 是不是你的qq被tx限制了？？
<acacios> 应该不是吧。
<acacios> wineqq可以用。
<ian__> 好像tx在封杀这个协议一样 .  你登陆过后.直接认为你得号是异常登陆
<acacios> msn也不可以了。
<ian__> 你要去解除下异常
<xiaohuhu> 奇怪额了
<acacios> 没有封，msn也不可以用了。
<ian__> 噢.
<acacios> 唉，纠结。
<xiaohuhu> 应该是网络设置那吧
<acacios> 网络设置？
<acacios> 修改帐号那里，选择服务器是自动，客户端版本是2008
<xiaohuhu> 四个都打勾
<acacios> 都打勾了的。
<xiaohuhu> 那代理呢？
<acacios> gnome代理设置
<xiaohuhu> 哈，那就不知道了
<acacios> ：（
<acacios> empathy可以上msn。
<acacios> pidgin就不可以。
<ultimatebuster> wow
<ultimatebuster> acacios: 升级
<ultimatebuster> wow ->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhnUgAaea4M
<xiaohuhu> 那死咪咕怎么都播放不了音乐..........
<xiaohuhu> :-(
<acacios> 升级？
<acacios> 升级它的命令是什么啊？
<acacios> sudo apt-update pidgin?
<zoujichun> sudo apt-get update
<zoujichun> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<acacios> 后面加不加Pidgin?
<zoujichun> 第一条命令是更新源，地二条命令是升级。
<acacios> 不管用的。
<acacios> 没有可更新的软件包。
<zoujichun> 那就是没有可更新的包。
<acacios> ：（
<xiaohuhu> 是不是插件的问题
<RabbitHair> 大家在ubuntu下用过ipod touch或iphone么
<acacios> 应该不会吧。
<acacios> 要不我sudo aptitude purge pidgin?
<olvi> 玩bsd的是不是很郁闷的人
<rikulu> olvi: 不会吧，我玩 bsd 也玩 ubuntu
<olvi> rikulu: hehe
<Kandu> rikulu: 你那叫“用”不叫“玩”吧
<olvi> rikulu: 同时玩怎么玩
<rikulu> olvi: freebsd 作 server ， ubuntu 作 desktop
<olvi> rikulu: 恩，你喜欢哪个多些
<rikulu> olvi: 都喜欢，只是角色不同而已，freebsd 作 server 相当赞，ubuntu 作 desktop也相当赞
<olvi> rikulu: 恩，那你用bsd作server了没
<rikulu> olvi: 当然有啊
<olvi> rikulu: web么
<rikulu> olvi: 嗯，web 也有
<olvi> rikulu: 给看下 :)
<rikulu> olvi: http://wowubuntu.com
<Kandu> rikulu: 哈，你是 wowubuntu 的站長呀
<olvi> rikulu: wow好慢
<rikulu> Kandu: 嗯，是啊
<Kandu> rikulu: wonderful website
<rikulu> olvi: 慢嘛？我这里很快，可能是线路问题，这是国外的 VPS
<rikulu> Kandu: thanks
<olvi> rikulu: WordPress是准备接纳msn么？
<olvi> rikulu: 哦
<rikulu> olvi: 据说国内用户是迁移到新浪还是什么的。。。忘了，不会是 wordpress
<olvi> rikulu: 你使用WordPress是么
<rikulu> olvi: 是的
<olvi> rikulu: 我想说新浪到时会不会搞防盗链啊，不然空间的图图，岂不是就不能
<rikulu> olvi: 这个。。。。我不清楚，从没用过
<olvi> rikulu: msn空间的图图好像存在有情色图，很多网友放在那，不好监管，到了新浪手上肯定没戏了
<microcai> 放  MSN 还是不错的 ... MS 公关好，TG 不会和谐 MSN 的
<microcai> :D
<microcai> bing 不还是开发了？ 不是么？
<microcai> 呵呵
<olvi> msn在中国不行，在台湾ok
<iOpera> olvi: 这说都。tw啥不行了。直接开网站就是
<happy_> lubcat?
<olvi> iOpera: 雅虎奇摩很糟糕吗，为什么大陆不给直接开
<happy_> lubcat are you here?
<micheal> iOpera: ee,刚才我看的不仔细，（e|ea）还是不对。
<micheal> iOpera: sed 's/p(e|ea)r/x/g' try
<micheal> per
<micheal> pear
<micheal> ppp
<iOpera> olvi: . google都不直接开啊。你想
<iOpera> micheal: 你在bash下，啥提示。看要转义不。 (|)都可能要
<olvi> iOpera: 一般喊要回来，一边又不给看台湾人生活，梦想了
<calebot> olvi: 是被墙了吧
<micheal> iOpera: 我在学shell，你给我讲的是什么语言？
<iOpera> micheal: 我没说语言。只是说正则的使用
<micheal> iOpera: bash没给提示，正常运行，就是不是我想要的结果。
<iOpera> 哦
<leos_ding> 今天人怎么这么多？
<iOpera> 你的try。是些啥内容
<micheal> iOpera: per pear ppp 三行
<iOpera> ● echo "pear per ppp"|sed 's/p\(e\|ea\)r/x/g'
<iOpera> x x ppp
<iOpera> 这不是正常的嘛
<lazysnake> .昨天晚上，我的计算机里面没有硬盘，心里面有点儿发虚，故称为“无盘之夜”。你想分享这种心情吗？你知道我想说什么吗？平日，我喜欢把计算机硬盘线断开，不用硬盘，只用自启动U盘。:-D
<micheal> iOpera: 你比我快。刚才转义。
<micheal> iOpera: 谢谢。拜拜。
<flh> lazysnake: 想听听无盘之夜
<lazysnake> flh: 我是引用別人的話，袁萌的U盤
<lazysnake> flh: 當笑話來看還是比較有意思滴。
<flh> lazysnake: 如果是将整个系统弄进内存运行那多好啊
<olvi> lazysnake: 厉害
<lazysnake> flh: 不好吧。那要有好多人要失業哦。
<flh> lazysnake: usb也是盘啊
<olvi> lazysnake: U盘能当多久
<Kandu> flh: 如果 initram 不 remount root 就是你說的這個了
<flh> Kandu: 这方面的资料太少啊
<lazysnake> flh: 那個。別人說的盤是硬盤。
<flh> lazysnake: 我打算以后用无盘工作站
<lazysnake> flh: 無盤還是有盤的啊。只是網絡上的盤而已。好繞口哦
<iOpera> 人体可以植入ssd，手指带接口， flh 很适合你的需要。
<lazysnake> 8-)
<flh> iOpera: 是啊，网络系统，
<iOpera> 把胃的空间，腾出一半吧。跨入22世纪。赶紧。 flh
<iOpera> 无处不在的网络世界
<calebot> 直接体内植入一台电脑吧
<flh> iOpera: 又忘了停止硬盘的命令hdperam 是不是？
<calebot> 空间很够了
<iOpera> hdparm?
<iOpera> 自己tab补全嘛。
<iOpera> calebot: 嗯。以后都吃药丸了。胃部最没用了。赶紧。
<flh> iOpera: 哈哈，笨吧
<iOpera> 啥
<lazysnake> 汗。中國小孩想象力排名倒數第一。http://www.google.com.tw/search?hl=&q=%E4%B8%AD%E5%9C%8B%E5%B0%8F%E5%AD%A9%E6%83%B3%E8%B1%A1%E5%8A%9B%E6%8E%92%E5%90%8D%E5%80%92%E6%95%B8%E7%AC%AC%E4%B8%80&sourceid=navclient-ff&rlz=1B7GGLL_enCN403CN403&ie=UTF-8
<iOpera> lazysnake: 你不会使用短网址啊。 nnnd 这么长
<lazysnake> :-D忘記用了。
<ofan> 还是google搜索的
<flh> iOpera: 用urxvt时  .bash_history 这个好像不记录？
<calebot> flh: exit 才记录
<calebot> flh: 要不就按 ctrl-r
<flh> calebot: 谢谢
<iOpera> xterm和bash何关哦
<flh> calebot: ctrl-r时 出来(reverse-i-search)`':
<iOpera> 啥exit才记录？ calebot
<calebot> flh: 输入关键字就可拿到 history
<calebot> flh: ctrl-r 关键字
<flh> calebot: 好我试试
<zer4tul> flh: 打字就好，但是一定要保证正确。
<calebot> iOpera: bash 退出才写入 .bash_history
<ultimatebuster> http://www.umiwi.com/video/detail1757 这个吗？
<flh> calebot: 的确，谢谢了，好像有history -s -r 这些参数的，不知何用？行不行
<calebot> flh: 还有 history 内部命令
<iOpera> calebot: 哪里有这样的说法哦。
<calebot> flh: history -> 打 ! 加上编号就直接运行该行命令
<calebot> iOpera: bash 没有实时写入 .bash_history 的
<iOpera> 我的可写入。
<calebot> iOpera: bash 退出才一鼓脑写入
<flh> calebot: 如何让它实时写放history
<iOpera> ● tail .bash_history
<iOpera> #1290654781
<iOpera> cat .xinput.d/zh_CN
<iOpera> 重来如此
<calebot> history is only written to .bash_history when bash exits.
<calebot> Bash only writes its history when you exit.
<iOpera> 你这是学术了。我重来都是实际的。 lol
<iOpera> shopt -s histappend
<iOpera> HISTCONTROL=erasedups
<iOpera> HISTIGNORE="pwd:ls:cd:"
<flh> iOpera: 我在看啊，你的
<iOpera> 加上吧。
<Warm_HUG> 默认dash？怎么看？
<flh> calebot: ？
<calebot> histappend 和实时美关系啊
<calebot> histappend 和实时没关系啊
<iOpera> 可我的实时。 lol
<flh> iOpera: 可否一条命令便同步呀？
<flh> iOpera: 上面真的没有看懂，我用urxvt
<iOpera> 为啥要命令。
<iOpera> 这上面的，就是bashrc的设置行
<flh> iOpera: 加入些什么？是你上面打的不？
<calebot> flh: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/103944/real-time-history-export-amongst-bash-terminal-windows
<flh> iOpera: calebot 我看看，谢谢了
<calebot> iOpera: google 了下，实时写入 .bash_history 都要作弊的
<calebot> iOpera: 正常的 bash 从来不实时写入
 * calebot 观念正确
<ultimatebuster> "在美国上画画课，美国孩子凭想象力画，而中国孩子是对照已有的实物画。所以美国孩子只问画得好不好，而中国孩子只问画得像不像！"
<iOpera> 我用了ub几年。没hack过。也没研究过。一直这样，正常。 lol 打倒学术派的 calebot
<calebot> iOpera: 那就是 ubuntu 恶搞了
<iOpera> ï¼ ï¼ 
<flh> calebot: 加进了，没有效果
<calebot> flh: bash 要重启
<flh> calebot: sou....   .bashrc
<iOpera> tenzu: .. 开这边。别害我切换
<calebot> 也可以在 A terminal 用 history -a 在 B terminal 用 history -r 读出
<tenzu> iOpera: 你用啥上的gtalk？
<ultimatebuster> 这里有人用emesene吗？
<flh> calebot: 哈哈，我用的是urxvt
<iOpera> calebot: 也不要。 http://imagebin.org/124770 你看
<iOpera> tenzu: 那bitlbee
<flh> calebot: ok .谢谢
<tenzu> iOpera: 没用过
<iOpera> tenzu: 就是irc
<tenzu> iOpera: 手机上的？
<calebot> iOpera: 你那截图看起来就不是实时的
<missing> tenzu: 你的iphone准备卖没有啊
<tenzu> missing: 暂时不卖，咋滴？
<calebot> iOpera: 实时是当前 session 的 bash 每运行一行就写入 history
<missing> 想炒一把啊
<missing> 做一下黄牛啊
<iOpera> calebot: ?
<iOpera> 双xterm啊。
<flh> calebot: 不过没有实时，但也能用了
<iOpera> 看时间就知道是实时的
<tenzu> missing: 炒不出来几个钱的
<iOpera> 不同的bash之间，实时附加记录
<missing> 我就只要几个钱就好了
<flh> iOpera: 可以麻烦您贴我看一下吗？
<tenzu> missing: 几个钱只够你吃顿麻辣烫，还是街边的
<iOpera> flh: 贴啥。上面都贴了
<missing> tenzu: 好过要饭啊
<missing> tenzu: 现在不是查关税有的搞哦
<flh> iOpera: 虽然我加入了你的四行，可。。。。。
<zmcbb30> m
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包宝宝
<zmcbb30> missing: 咪咪
<tenzu> missing: 需要申报而已
<soiamso> 各位在香港买手提电脑，拿回来收多少税？
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 你要卖啥
<soiamso> 发票价5000以下
<missing> zmcbb30: 包包好,吃饭啦
<iOpera> flh:  http://imagebin.org/124771
<zmcbb30> (⊙o⊙)哦
<missing> tenzu: 说说而已:-D
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 我啥都不卖，包括身体
<missing> zmcbb30: 我卖身
<iOpera> 额。该死的xcompmgr。把conky截图搞出来了。
<zmcbb30> missing: 无图无真相
<iOpera> 才发现
<missing> zmcbb30: 卖身要什么图啊,还来个预览版啊
<zmcbb30> missing: 肯定了
<missing> zmcbb30: 没这个好事,一锥子买卖,不干拉倒
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/124772 这个对了吧。 flh calebot
<zmcbb30> missing: 谁说要买 ?
<iOpera> 因为 HISTCONTROL=erasedups，第2次的没写入
<calebot> iOpera: 是因為你跑了 history -a
<calebot> iOpera: 那當然有寫入了
<iOpera> 是啊。都这样的啊
<calebot> 但 history -a 在別地方還要 history -r 才能讀出的
<calebot> 因为 history 只在 bash init 时读一次
<iOpera> 其他地方可没设置了
<calebot> 没有 history -r 读不到其它 terminal 的 history
<iOpera> 你说ctrl-up?
<iOpera> up
<calebot> flh: 把 iOpera 那行抄进去吧
<flh> calebot: 唉，，，
<calebot> iOpera: 你这不是 ubuntu 默认的吧
<calebot> iOpera: 看看 /etc/skel
<iOpera> 当然不是。
<iOpera> 我用ub，一直就这样加的。 lol
 * calebot 观念正确，高兴
<iOpera> :D nnnd 学术派得意了。我可没欺骗，没hack bash
<flh> calebot: 您弄成了？
<flh> calebot: 我在找聊天记录
<calebot> flh: 我没想用实时
<flh> calebot: 不同的方法和系统，可能不一定有效果
<calebot> flh: http://imagebin.org/124772 里面有一行 history -a
<calebot> 不过这只是实时写入 history, 但没实时读出 hisory
<iOpera> 实时多好。
<calebot> flh: 所以不同 terminal 间的 history 不同步
<iOpera> 读出，自己bashrc再加就是
<calebot> 不实时有不实时的好处
<flh> calebot: 还是你的那个能见效
<calebot> 各个 terminal 的 history 不会互混
<iOpera> 分开干嘛
<iOpera> 我的无限的xterm
<ian__> 大家都是搞it的吧.都在搞那些方面呢
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/124773 这啥进程。搞慢系统。nnnnd
<lazysnake> for i in `find . -size -200k`;do rm $i;done 有個目錄在那裏，怎麽不讓它出現那個當前目錄哦
<ofan> -type
<ofan> -type f
<lazysnake> ofan: 3Q
<lazysnake> ofan: curl -O http://fullcirclectt.googlecode.com/files/issue[0-3][0-9]_zh-CN.pdf;for i in `find ./ -size -200k -type f`;do rm $i -v;done  :-D因為雜志的編號不統一，所以有些下回來是空的。
<heiher> 今天怎么那么没有人气啊
<ofan> lazysnake: 直接用find ./ -type f -size -200k * -exec rm '{}' \;
<lazysnake> ofan: 多謝指點。
<ofan> lazysnake: 客气~
<flh> heiher: 还行吧
<olvi> 谁建立的这个聊天室
<olvi> 还真建对了，呵呵，那么多人进来，每天
<heiher> 用FreeBSD作桌面的真少。
<zer4tul> heiher: 很多年前曾经尝试过，后来因为各种包的问题，改投linux做桌面了
<heiher> zer4tul: 哦。我最近又开始用FreeBSD做桌面，还不错。
<pocoyo> compiz开机启动时候总是没有标题栏 怎么办？
<channinggod> ubuntu10.04 还是10.10好用？
<heiher> channinggod: 差不多吧。
<makao007> 我第一次编译内核,过程如下, http://wupinyin.appspot.com/article_detail?id=agh3dXBpbnlpbnIPCxIHQXJ0aWNsZRjhoRQM
<makao007> 请问有什么地方可以优化的?
<cfy> 内核编译的时侯那个built-in啥意思，不是内置到文件里么？为啥还是*.ko?
<makao007> 在我的旧机上,很费时啊,足足用了3.5小时.我是小白,完全按网上的步骤来的.
<makao007> 参考这篇文章  http://www.chinaunix.net/jh/4/208791.html
<NoIE> 最近播放网络视频文件一直不正常。。。
<flh> 自己定制的live cd 可还将/etc/fstab 也弄进去？并机挂接
<flh> 自己定制的live cd 可否把/etc/fstab 也弄进去？并机挂接
<flh> hi
<flh> hata: 你好，
<flh> 中午好
<flh> xp下可以用putty的ssh 登录linux. 还有其它的方法吗？
<flh> hata: xp下可以用putty的ssh 登录linux. 还有其它的方法吗？
<iOpera> 还可以vnc嘛
<flh> iOpera: 我想只用xp本身的工具，
<iOpera> xp本身，没啥功能的。
<iOpera> rar也不带。 lol
<iOpera> 概念模糊啊
<ofan> flh: telnet
<flh> iOpera: 谢谢，我的意思是连putty也不用，就xp本身的系统工具
<alick> flh: 木有
<iOpera> 这个可以有。
<flh> ofan: 下午就外出，又想进自己家的电脑，所以就想用telnet
<alick> flh: xp本身自带蓝屏，别的基本都没有
<iOpera> 这个真没有。
<iOpera> 2句台词
<flh> ofan: 教我一下：我没有用过telnet  一两句命令吧也行
<ofan> flh: telnet hostname
<flh> ofan: telnet ip ?
<ofan> flh: en
<ofan> flh: 主机上要开telnet服务
<flh> ofan: 主机是这个debian,怎么开一下？
<flh> ofan: 主机是本机啊
<ofan> flh: google一下吧.. 我得去吃饭了
<flh> ofan: 好
<calebot> flh: 这年头除了实验性质，表再用 telnet 了
<calebot> flh: 太不安全鸟
<calebot> flh: telnetd 是重大安全隐患
<flh> calebot: 有这样的事，我是试一下
<calebot> flh: 想进自己家电脑用 ssh
<flh> calebot: 那就不开，直接ssh
<calebot> 学网路原理可以玩一玩 telnet
<calebot> 实际使用还不要了
<calebot> 实际使用还是不要了
<flh> calebot: 从来没有telnet过
<calebot> flh: telnet 是万用的，可以收发信件、上irc
<flh> calebot: apt-get install xinetd
<flh> calebot: debian下是不是还得配置？
<NoIE> 有点无聊的问题，我用mount挂载一个mdf镜像，安装程序的时候，提示没有data3.cab。请问，Linux下或者Wine下有没有可以解压缩加密镜像的工具？
<calebot> flh: 一般装上就能用
<calebot> NoIE: 解 cab 用 cabextract, 加密镜像是啥？
<flh> calebot: 安装好了，在查看些文章看看，谢谢
<NoIE> calebot: 不是，那个镜像中应该有一个data3.cab文件，但是使用Linux自带的工具找不到那个文件。
<flh> calebot: ok,telnet ip
<breadcrumb> hi
<calebot> NoIE: mdf 转成 iso 再 mount 好了
<flh> calebot: 不太明白，可安装了好多，照人家说的
<NoIE> calebot: 命令，万分感谢。
<calebot> NoIE: furiusisomount "好像"可以直接 mount mdf, 不用转 iso
<flh> calebot: telnet ip 也是登录啊，真ssh一样？
<NoIE> calebot: 我就是这么做的，少一个文件。。。
<calebot> NoIE: 镜像坏掉了呗
<jyf1987> flh: telnet www.baidu.com 80
<NoIE> calebot: 应该不是，因为网上显示，好多人都遇到了类似的问题。
<NoIE> 他们换了虚拟光驱，但是Linux用户没法安装虚拟光驱。
<NoIE> 我去装虚拟机。
<flh> jyf1987: 没有成功？www.bai
<nsdy> 嘿嘿 给大家推荐一款游戏 画面还是很漂亮的
<nsdy> http://goo.gl/weext
<flh> jyf1987: Connected to www-g-com-chn.l.google.com.
<flh> Escape character is '^]'
<jyf1987> flh: 额 GET / HTTP/1.0 回车两次
<flh> jyf1987: 我用它当ssh用，可以
<cfy> 谁推荐个轻量的图片浏览器？
<jyf1987> flh: 额 2
<flh> jyf1987: 上其它的xp系统不在能不能登录
<jyf1987> cfy: fl什么的 fltk写的
<flh> jyf1987: 上其它的xp系统不知能不能登录
<jyf1987> flh: 你好2
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦。
<flh> jyf1987: 我想在xp上，只用本身工具来进linux
<lazysnake> olvi:
<jyf1987> flh: colinux
<archl> 不知道。
<jyf1987> 额 要在 xp上整阿
<cfy> feh?
<flh> jyf1987: 人家的电脑，不是自己作主啊。
<jyf1987> 有个web方案
<archl> 用portable或web方案。
<cfy> [N] media-gfx/feh ((~)1.10): A fast, lightweight imageviewer using imlib2
<cfy> [N] media-gfx/geeqie (1.0-r1): A lightweight GTK image viewer forked from GQview
<jyf1987> 有网站上的 登录
<cfy> iOpera: ee.
<cfy> iOpera: opera又crash了。
<flh> jyf1987: 好了，我出了
<cfy> iOpera: segment fault
<archl> Scribus 1.3.9之后就是1.4系列了。
<archl> 1.3.9差不多要出了。大概明年就碰见inkscape + scribus + skencil 同时发步新稳定版。
<Warm_HUG> 测试
<Warm_HUG> 好丑
<Warm_HUG> 字体太宽
<Warm_HUG> 也很丑
<olvi> 这都不用备案
<olvi> org的
<archl> org是我唯一信任的～～～其次是.info
<archl> 主要在.org和.info混～
<Warm_HUG> 测试
<Warm_HUG> test
<Warm_HUG> 西文字体真丑
<cfy> 谁对cron熟悉？
<cfy> 7代表sunday，不通用的？
<Kandu> cfy: 一般星期日作為第一天吧
<cfy> Kandu: 悲剧，不过man里说的是可以的。我的openwrt上也没文档。。。我就写成了6,7....
<kingkongmok> 0和7都是周日吧。
<cfy> Kandu: 结果貌似这样，星期那栏就作废了。
<cfy> kingkongmok: 貌似在我的openwrt上，如果第五栏有7,那么这栏就作废，貌似是这样。
<cfy> * * * * 6,7 date > /tmp/date
<cfy> 现在也都有输出
<cfy> Kandu:  kingkongmok okay了，改乘0,6貌似好了
<Kandu> cfy:  :) 你還不懂 cron 呢
<Kandu> cfy: s/你/我
<Kandu> cfy: 囧
<cfy> 囧，呵呵。
<cfy> Kandu: kingkongmok 额。貌似可以确定了。。。下次7还是写成0保险。。。。写成7,就相当于*了。。。囧
<cfy> 搞得每分钟一次。。。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 我有什麼例行任務？
<cfy> 谁知道openwrt里的cron是怎么搞得？什么包的？
<Kandu> cfy: s/我/你
<Kandu> cfy: 囧
<cfy> Kandu: 我？我有个路由嘛，学校会断网，我就用这个来自动重连。还有个自动下载115网盘。
<cfy> Kandu: 结果现在搞得，每次启动两个（因为1-5，和0,6断网时间不一样）
<cfy> Kandu: 额。。。发现 你 我 分不清。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 哦。我寫文檔都寫昏頭了 :)
<jyf1987> Kandu: 什么文档
<cfy> Kandu: 文档？
<flh_> calebot: telnet 的确可以用，只是登录后乱码。
<ofan> flh_: 主机改成zh_CN.GBK
<flh_> ofan: 谢谢，
<Kandu> jyf1987, cfy: 正在整理，現在主要是翻譯 fpc 的文檔。半成品在此 http://machinelife.org/osc/
<flh_> ofan: 默认的是utf8,还是不修改算了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 你怎么不去写那os 来管这个事
<ofan> flh_: 恩 可以主机上装个luit 执行程序的时候转一下码
<cfy> Kandu: jyf1987 kingkongmok 注意了，busybox里crond的星期那项是0-6,囧
<calebot> telnet 反正不要用，玩完卸载就是了
<jyf1987> cfy: 这个怎么了
<calebot> cfy: cron 有很多种不同实做的
<calebot> cfy: cron 有很多种不同实现的
<cfy> Kandu: 不错。我准备学习 lisp
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<cfy> jyf1987: calebot 我把星期这栏写成了7(sunday),结果busybox直接把星期那项当作了*...我悲剧了。
<ofan> 估计没有处理超过6的情况  7%7不就ok了
<cfy> calebot: 嗯。以后我要注意。
<cfy> ofan: 一般的都可以，连wikipedia的都是有7的呢
<calebot> 一般是指 vixie cron
<cfy> 哦
<calebot> 但很多地方不用 vixie cron 的
<cfy> 嗯，我的openwrt就是busybox的。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 我的也是 那个拨号还是不行 nnd
<cfy> jyf1987: 额。
<calebot> 话说 Un*x 的兼容性一直是要注意的
<calebot> 所以才会有 autotools 统一编译环境
<flh> calebot: ofan 刚才掉线了，不好意思
<jyf1987> cfy: 说明你没程序员思维 星期本来就应该从0开始嘛
<ofan> 程序员也有责任哈哈
<calebot> 新轮子本来就没必要兼容旧轮子啊
<cfy> jyf1987: 6,7嘛，就顺便这么写了。。。
<calebot> 兼容只是拉旧轮子客户的手段
<archl> 兼容是Windows成功的标杆。
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 要按你说的 就得提取数字 然后mod 现在他们就是直接判断 0-6字符 其他的都算*
<archl> 商业的王道。。。
<ofan> 这个显然是直接读取的7 只要写成(day)%7 那7也可以正确处理
<calebot> archl: wine 的兼容性比 vista 还好
<cfy> jyf1987: 反正效果是这样，我再看源代码。
<jyf1987> cfy: 那就要求 day是数字 额
<archl> calebot:所以windows vista不算成功。
<cfy> jyf1987: 不过不太看得懂。。。。。
<archl> wine的兼容需要设置，所以也不算成功。
<jyf1987> cfy: 处理起来就要引进re了嘛 何必多此一举
<jyf1987> cfy: 我这也有 busybox的源码
<flh> calebot:
<flh> calebot:
<cfy> jyf1987: 我gentoo.XD
<flh> calebot:  是需要转化一下语言，我用xp telnet 进来聊天，根本看不懂
<flh> calebot: 您刚才说的是什么工具？
<jyf1987> flh  你骗人
<flh> jyf1987: 是什么？
<jyf1987> flh 我试过telnet freenode 等待输入太短了
<jyf1987> 手工telnet freenode进来 你手得有多快？
<calebot> flh: 看 log: http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<flh> jyf1987: 我登录了两个，是不同的工具啊
<jyf1987> oftc倒是可以手工telnet上去
<lazysnake> :-D今天好多人哦。
<jyf1987> flh  klniu是你马甲？
<flh> jyf1987: 什么意思？
<klniu> 我不是马甲。。。。
<flh> jyf1987: 别说人家，骂我可以
<jyf1987> 额 机器人
<klniu> 。。。呵呵，马甲是骂人的？
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/127952.htm
<ofan> 握鼠标都不行？
<flh> ofan: 请教一下telnet 登录后乱码的解决方法
<flh> ofan: 不想修改原机的配置
<ofan> flh: 登录后用luit启动程序
<jyf1987> cfy: 我是错的 他们就是 mod 的 不过你知道为何用 0-6么？
<jyf1987> cfy: n1 = (n1 + 1) % modvalue;
<cfy> jyf1987: 嗯？
<zy> ubuntu有没有Safari浏览器啊
<cfy> jyf1987: 然后呢？% modvalue会咋样？
<archl> Safari不支持Linux
<archl> zy: Safari不支持Linux
<calebot> safari 太垃圾了，不用也罢
<zy> 听说 很火的
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/127935.htm
<jyf1987> +1
<lazysnake> ×2
<archl> 呵呵。
<archl> 世界上能用的东西太多了，取当所取。
<ofan> 建个helloworld公司.. 注册hello和world，以后谁写程序都得交钱~~
<lazysnake> ofan: orz . 估計注冊不成。
<cfy> jyf1987: 没看懂。。。为啥写成7就相当于*呢？
<jyf1987> 不知道
<cfy> jyf1987: 那你说的% modvalue啥意思？
<soiamso> jyf1987: 知道如何吧U盘的某个目录加载到 “位置” 那里?
<jyf1987> soiamso: 不知道 大概是什么 event吧
<jyf1987> udev
<soiamso> jyf1987: 我现在插进一本电子书，他自动在“位置”那里 加了一个我的书库
<jyf1987> soiamso: 额 ubuntu这么先进了么 我的手机插上去还要点下才挂载
<soiamso> jyf1987: 你不是用ubuntu的吗？
<jyf1987> soiamso: 是阿 但是都用的 ion3 做 wm阿 没有起 gnome那套东西
<soiamso> jyf1987: 也是自动加载吧，如果你自己设置udev的话
<jyf1987> soiamso: 不是 都要我手动点下才行
<LeithWong> jyf1987: ion3好用马
<jyf1987> 最可恶的是 如果他要权限 我不给 他还挂两次失败 这个显然没判断我不输入密码的情况
<soiamso> jyf1987: 他也会制动出来个图标给你点击吧？
<jyf1987> 挂上以后貌似有图标
<jyf1987> 这种东西 跟 cd里的 autoplay差不多了
<cfy> 谁知道怎么读别人的C代吗呢？有没有什么小技巧啥的？
<pocoyo> cfy: 请问一下compiz 怎么设置开机启动？ 在开始应用程序里回compiz --replace 不好用啊。 开机时窗口管理器老没标题栏 还要手动在搞一次？
<soiamso> jyf1987: 我想不明白这个国内厂家是蒙的，还是怎对这个有开发，我觉得蒙的成分多点
<jyf1987> soiamso: 额 厂家没考虑到你用 ubuntu吧
<cfy> pocoyo: 不清楚。。。我连gnome都不会。囧
<jyf1987> soiamso: 也许是有个标准 ubuntu实现了支持呢
<cfy> Kandu: 你是怎么读别人的代码的？
<soiamso> jyf1987: 额，这个要研究以下
<Kandu> cfy: 讀代碼。一般就用 vim 打開了讀啦
<jyf1987> soiamso: 你没事研究这个干嘛
<jyf1987> 要是有个工具分析代码以后 给出一个流程图就棒了
<cfy> Kandu: 不是，看不懂阿，太多了，有没有什么规律或者技巧
<jyf1987> 比如c的 从main开始 怎么调用函数 都给出来
<cfy> 哦，
<cfy> ee有个
<jyf1987> 你可以指定分析 call level的深度
<cfy> ee有写一个分析函数调用的。
<soiamso> jyf1987: 有这样的工具的python下有，
<jyf1987> soiamso: 是么 介绍个看看 我反正也写py
<soiamso> jyf1987: 静态graph分析
<Kandu> cfy: 我沒很多讀代碼的經驗
<soiamso> jyf1987: pycallgraph
<soiamso> jyf1987: 我没有记错是这个名字
<cfy> Kandu: 我在看 crond.c，不过有点晕了。呵呵
<jyf1987> 哦 好像生成了 graphvize图
<Kandu> cfy: 有時候就用 ctags 配合 vim 用用
<soiamso> jyf1987: py 那个不是静态的，是动态的。py是没有可能作静态分析的。
<Kandu> cfy: 同暈
<jyf1987> soiamso: 有这个 我记住了 回去看
<cfy> Kandu: 跳来跳去？看来是要结合函数调用图，然后再理解数据结构
<cfy> jyf1987: 有perl的呀。。。。
<soiamso> jyf1987: 你平常用的是什么分析工具介绍介绍
<jyf1987> cfy: 我早忘光perl了 别跟我提这个
<jyf1987> soiamso: 肉眼加肉脑
<jyf1987> php好像已经带了个 语法解析器的库 也可以搞出这种东西来
<soiamso> jyf1987: 我记得还有分析代码的工具，会建议你已经做出太多重复的函数了，建议修改那个函数
<jyf1987> soiamso: 额 你给我整个 解析器 我也可以做出来
<jyf1987> 只要传解析事件给我就行
<calebot> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=call+tree+analyzer
<cfy> jyf1987: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=298597&p=2110521
<soiamso> jyf1987: ?
<jyf1987> soiamso: 你那个大概是 profile吧
<jyf1987> cfy: 看楼下回复
<cfy> jyf1987: 后来修复了。
<jyf1987> cfy: 这个太原始了吧
<cfy> jyf1987: iOpera 你跟ee说。
<jyf1987> 这个乌龟 我不跟她说话
<cfy> jyf1987: 我发现个跟原始的。。 http://search.cpan.org/~sreekanth/C-Analyzer-0.10/lib/C/Analyzer.pm
 * cfy 衣服
 * cfy 洗衣服
<jyf1987> 没意思 还是要用 parser来搞 最严格
<Kandu> cfy: http://www.cs.brown.edu/people/acb/codebubbles_site.htm
<ofan> 这个能处理递归和环形调用么
<Kandu> cfy: 這個編輯器來看代碼也許不錯
<calebot> 应该有 gcc / llvm 的实现？
<cfy> ofan: jyf1987 ee的好像是用cflow来处理代码的
<jyf1987> 环行和递归 额
<jyf1987> 是个问题
<jyf1987> 不过c还好阿 动态语言更要命
<cfy> iOpera: ee我的opera债crash了
<cfy> iOpera: ee我的opera crash了
<iOpera> 践兔的问题吧。
<iOpera> 上周，我这也崩溃过一次，是看那土豆什么的视频的时候。可没你这样老出的情况。
<iOpera> 1年出1，2次。能忍受
<iOpera> 代码分析的方法，我都试过了。简单的用cflow.pl吧。
<jyf1987> 乌龟
<iOpera> 咋了。 jyf1987 还在心里阴影中？ :D
<iOpera> 今天，我可没太挤兑你。乖。
<jyf1987> iOpera: 你说不过就跑路了 真是
<iOpera> 啥。我会有说不过你的时候？
<iOpera> 看你可怜，我睡觉去了而已。
<Warm_HUG> notify又莫名奇妙死掉了
<jyf1987> 狗屁 我那例子难道错了？
<iOpera> 算了吧。放过你，还不知足。
<Kandu> iOpera: cflow.pl 能分析哪些語言？
<iOpera> 你的猴子保镖的辩论，只会把你纳入泥潭的。
<iOpera> Kandu: 只是c。cflow嘛。看名字。
<iOpera> c++会搞死人的。
<jyf1987> 你自己说的  主动去救 就是同类 这个逻辑才是扯淡
<iOpera> jyf1987: nnnd 一边去。说了放过你了。
<jyf1987> iOpera: 乌龟
<iOpera> lol 如此内心不平。呵呵
<iOpera> 这么久了。
<Kandu> iOpera: 哦。上次看名字 ctags，原以為只是 c ，後來發現它連 pascal 的都能生成
<jyf1987> 呵呵 你还真是涵养好阿 看来能长寿
<iOpera> Kandu: 有2个kde的项目，也是出graphviz图的，只是都废弃了。没人维护了。
<iOpera> 还有编译带参数，处理map，分析流程的。太复杂。
<iOpera> 没很好的方法的。 Kandu
<jyf1987> 这个无解的
<jyf1987> 参数不同掉不同的函数阿
<iOpera> ibm-128有文章说过2种。 Kandu 你去搜索
<Kandu> 嗯，要分析什麼語言，幾乎相當於實現這個語言的編譯器前端
<zy> w3m浏览器里面的内容如何复制啊
<iOpera> Kandu: 是啊。所以c++的，就别分析了
<zy> 用火狐有些东西还是有限制，但用w3m却可以查到其他东西，想复制下来不知如何处理
<jyf1987> 调gcc
<iOpera> zy: dump参数。
<iOpera> 看man
<happyaron> 换回i386了。
<iOpera> 2种dump
<jyf1987> happyaron: 为何
<happyaron> jyf1987: 内存占用立刻减少1/3
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 你之前是 x86_64 ?
<happyaron> jyf1987: y
<jyf1987> 许多软件不行阿
<jyf1987> 尤其是 zhcon 现在改进了么
<iOpera> 64。就是找麻烦
<happyaron> jyf1987: zhcon废弃了吧。
<happyaron> jyf1987: fbterm+ucimf
<happyaron> iOpera: 没有。
<jyf1987> 额
<happyaron> iOpera: 我64位时候，除了内存别的都很happy
<zy> iOpera, dump如何用啊？
<iOpera> 我家的，还用32。4core
<iOpera> zy: 看man w3m嘛
<iOpera> 或者去论坛搜索w3m dump
<jyf1987> happyaron: 看av还行么
<zy> 试
<calebot> happyaron: 64位 为啥内存不happy?
<iOpera> 带 no-cookie这些的例子
<zy> 全是E文
<jyf1987> amd的 athlon x4 640好便宜阿
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不看那玩意儿啊。
<happyaron> calebot: 内存占用比较大
<iOpera> 安装中文的manpages-zh zy
<jyf1987> 就是 l1小了点
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额
<zy> 哦
<cfy>  iOpera: 我要哭了
<iOpera> cfy: 啥
 * calebot 还是 32位好用
<cfy> iOpera: 11确实比10好
<iOpera> 为什么
<cfy> calebot: 囧，你不早说。前几天，都说64好
<jyf1987> 高运算的时候 64位好阿
<cfy> iOpera: 快，
<jyf1987> 不过现在许多高运算的应用都硬件加速了 用到cpu的不多
<cfy> 说什么浮点数，寄存器？
<iOpera> 启动？
<calebot> cfy: 桌面用不到 64位 的好处
<cfy> iOpera: 浏览
<ofan> agree
<iOpera> 额。改引擎了？
<cfy> calebot: 算了。反正是浏览器。。。。。emacs稳定就好了。。。
<cfy> iOpera: 不清楚。
<ofan> 上64位 内存至少4g才爽吧
<iOpera> 那怎么可能
<cfy> iOpera:  说话间,opera有crash了。
<ofan> 硬盘至少ssd...
<iOpera> 。
<cfy> opera [crash logging]: Crash log writing failed, error writing to file /var/tmp/crash20101125151302.txt!opera: Activated running instance
<cfy> zsh: segmentation fault  opera
<jyf1987> 你用cpu软解视频 就看到 64bit的好处了
<happyaron> ofan: 2G就可以了。
<jyf1987> 阿 对了 解压缩应该有好处阿
<ofan> 显示器32存~
<happyaron> jyf1987: +1
<iOpera> ofan: 又说不切实际的话
<jyf1987> 不过你得有定制的版本才行阿
<cfy> iOpera: gdb怎么看最后挂掉时，调用的函数？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 当然。
<ofan> iOpera: 没阿.. 设想一下，好努力哈
<happyaron> ofan: 64位跟SSD关系不大。
<iOpera> cfy: 这不清楚。几乎没试过。
<cfy> calebot: 反正以后也要，先换好了。
<cfy> iOpera: 哦。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 如果有个 busybox64 那不少工具能提速
<jyf1987> 呵呵
<cfy> busybox64?
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不用busybox..
<ofan> happyaron: 是 但是io是瓶颈阿
<cfy> 特别优化的64bit版本？
<calebot> jyf1987: 硬件解視頻王道
<iOpera> cfy: 超。又出卡死现象了。
<jyf1987> calebot: 碰到硬件不支持呢？立马去买么？
<cfy> iOpera: @_@
<jyf1987> calebot: 比如 f4v 啥的
<calebot> jyf1987: 32bit 能顺畅看影片就没差别啦
<cfy> iOpera: 阿波罗13号，电影。
<cfy> iOpera: http://www.kukuhd.com/thread-4035-1-1.html,115网盘
<iOpera> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=305809&sid=79ef87ff3fc68a12f9996f4bb86fa389
<happyaron> ofan: 和32一样
<jyf1987> calebot: 呵呵 清晰度高了 区别就大了 不过对我是没啥区别 我看 flv都可以
<iOpera> 看这个。nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<lazysnake> :-D
<iOpera> 我要退一下。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 清晰度高了，就硬解了。
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> kill掉么好了。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 但显卡不支持那空格 额
<ofan> happyaron: 只是想到 处理大量数据  需要更快的读盘阿..
<happyaron> ...
<Warm_HUG> dbus这鬼东西，果然不靠谱
<happyaron> ofan: 没有那么大差别。
<jyf1987> 草 x卡 我也有这个问题
<jyf1987> 进桌面的时候 有时候100%好长时间 卡住
<calebot> dbus 从来没靠谱过
<calebot> ibus 很多问题都是被 dbus 拖累的
<widon> 怎么把程序的输出输出到文件啊
<lazysnake> http://book.douban.com/subject/4151520/ 好書，好書。
<happyaron> widon: 1>>log 2>>log
<iOpera> 这啥进程。 nnnnd
<happyaron> calebot: 以后ubuntu里可能用fcitx4替代ibus
<lazysnake> happyaron: 是不是哦。表示歡迎。
<ofan> 支持.. fcitx挺好用的
<happyaron> 提前版消息，11.04可能还不会。
<widon> happyaron, ./main 1>file ?
<palomino|working> ............
<iOpera> 支持py的都死雕。
<happyaron> widon: ./main 1>>file 2>>file
<palomino|working> 又换输入法..
<lazysnake> happyaron: ibus用到py。orz效率低
<ofan> 支持py~~  额~~
<jyf1987> 你不要看我 我也希望换掉py
<jyf1987> 最好用 lua5.2jit2
<happyaron> palomino|working: 黄鹏去google以后，那ibus-pinyin就差不多死了。
<palomino|working> -_-
<jyf1987> 这个最棒
<happyaron> lazysnake: ibus-pinyin的事。
<ofan> lua有那么快么
<jyf1987> jit2很快的拉
<happyaron> jyf1987: fcitx c/c++
<jyf1987> 赶上gcc的一半了
<jyf1987> 其他语言远远赶不上 额
<happyaron> 可能最后的组合是fcitx-sunpinyin
<lazysnake> :-D
<iOpera> 继续scim
<happyaron> jyf1987: ruby解释器不是也挺快么。
<ofan> haskell也挺快的，就是用的人太少了
<iOpera> 管他换什么
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那是相对的 额
<happyaron> :)
<ofan> ruby很慢呢吧
<cfy> jyf1987: segement fault 如何调试呢？gdb
<jyf1987> ofan: ruby 1.8慢 据说1.9提升很大
<calebot> 黄鹏去google是做啥呀？
<jyf1987> 不过显然没有 lua牛阿
<iOpera> 慢
<ofan> 最近看书 ruby的成绩都是忽略的
<cfy> jyf1987: 没源代码
<happyaron> C/C++写好了比较快...
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 段错误 我怎么知道
<cfy> jyf1987: .
<jyf1987> happyaron: c/c++开发慢嘛
<cfy> elisp快么？
<jyf1987> gnome用脚本是对的 用python就错了
<Kandu> cfy: 匯編級調試唄
 * cfy opera crash
<iOpera> cfy: 这段错误，没调的。是C。如果是C++的catch，还可以看结果
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么弄？我想看最后的信息啥的
<jyf1987> ubuntu 默认的py版本我一改  结果 gnome和 apt-get 都挂 额
<ofan> 也想知道lisp的性能
<jyf1987> 这个太郁闷了
<cfy> iOpera: 哦？
<miosec> 各位大牛好，请问ripquery只能运行在unix下吗？ubuntu不可以？
<cfy> Kandu: 有没有最后的信息啥的。比如函数的？我想看看，可以的话，提交给opera
<happyaron> ofan: 据说lisp性能很差
<happyaron> ofan: 好像是解释器实现得不行。
<iOpera> 啥。你op崩溃，都不出bug提交界面的？那就严重了。
<iOpera> 换了践兔吧
<iOpera> 直接就是库不兼容
<cfy> iOpera: @_@,是阿
<calebot> miosec: Un*x 很多种的
<booduklee> 很乱，总算找到个说中文的频道，--
<cfy> dev-lisp/sbcl
<cfy> 据说这个快。
<ofan> happyaron: er..悲剧~
<jyf1987> kde环境下 那些工具用什么语言的？
<miosec> calbot:恩，我看了貌似bsd和aix及hp的unix版本都可以。就是linux下没找到包，我是想用ripquery来请求路由器的rip包。
<jyf1987> 别又是py吧
<booduklee> 别介，
<jyf1987> 谁用kde的 跟我说下？
<Kandu> cfy: 不知唉。碰到這樣的，我一般就匯編着跟進去了，用 bt 看看調用層次這樣的
<miosec> calbot：请求路由表，sorry写错了。没注意。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<iOpera> jyf1987: qtcreator啊
<miosec> calbot：主要想看我用sendip去发一个错误的rip包，看路由器是否能够做出正确动作。
<calebot> miosec: 估计要用 linux 工具取代
<jyf1987> iOpera: 不是 就是那些工具 gnome里许多工具不是都py写的么
<jyf1987> kde不知道用什么
<jyf1987> 难道是js?
<iOpera> py的，是烂
<jyf1987> 那也不能换成 pl
<widon> happyaron, 我实在arm板子上执行程序，好像不行啊
<iOpera> 这个好
<ofan> py挺好的
<jyf1987> pl的出错了 人家半天没明白是哪里错
<Kandu> cfy: 我報這個 bug 就這樣做：  http://bugs.freepascal.org/view.php?id=17806  裡面有 gdb 匯編級調試截屏
<iOpera> 一边去
<jyf1987> 找作者来 结果人家都半年没维护了 死活不承认是他写的
<cfy> Kandu: 有没有什么书，学习汇编的？
<jyf1987> 哈哈哈
<cfy> @_@
<iOpera> jyf1987: 交钱，找我啊
<miosec> calebot：linux下有取代ripquery的工具吗，我只要能让路由器将表发给我就行了。我去看看用sendip发查询包可行。
<jyf1987> 还是要lua好
<happyaron> widon: 执行啥?
<iOpera> lua算了吧
<iOpera> 那么弱的
<jyf1987> lua还小巧 可以自己嵌入进去 不影响系统更新解释器
<cfy> Kandu: 張道遠?
<Kandu> cfy: 我覺得王爽寫的書適合入門
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<widon> happyaron, ./xptest 1>>file 2>>file 不行，只有route: SIOCADDRT: File exists这个输出，输出应该是很多的
<jyf1987> 看你干什么了 你难道用lua写内核？
<hutong> 大家平常维护服务器，都用的什么终端啊？
<booduklee> pietty或者crt
<Kandu> cfy: 清華版的 80x86 匯編語言程序設計教程 很不錯了
<cfy> Kandu: 我去试试howto好了
<booduklee> 汇编是不想了扼，太扯皮
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我刚才在#asm里问他们 他们跟我说是用 指令集手册学的 额
<calebot> hutong: 任意终端+ssh
<jyf1987> 汇编很好阿
<happyaron> widon: no idea.
<booduklee> kando,为啥用繁体字，难道台湾的
<jyf1987> 很清晰 只是不知道如何写整个程序
<ofan> 汇编本来就是记指令
<jyf1987> 看一段指令倒是非常明白
<Kandu> jyf1987: 呵，那他們說的是是入門了以後的情況。
<ofan> 主要是学习硬件的东西..
<jyf1987> Kandu: 恩 是的 那人是 x86汇编 现在做 mips的一个板子 所以我问他怎么学的mips的 他说就看手册了
<flh> booduklee: pietty或crt,,是什么用的？
<channinggod> 求教，linux下好用的在线视频网址，或者看电视软件
<flh> channinggod: pps吧
<booduklee> 我觉得看书就挺不错，鸟哥系列的
<Warm_HUG> 有没有专门吃掉其他程序的标准输出的东西？相比之下重定向还是比较麻烦的
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: nohup
<Kandu> cfy: gdb 裡 /xi 地址  反匯編經常用到，然後就是 stepi nexti 這些。 break 後面只能跟地址了，地址前加 * 。我常用就這些了
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 居然真有这种东西
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 那只是它的side effect而已。。。
<ofan> everythins is possible..
<iOpera> thin!
<iOpera> cfy: 开始给的啥url
<iOpera> happyaron: 你切换英文，不麻烦吗
<jyf1987> nohub是吃掉么？
<jyf1987> 难道不是重定向到 /dev/null
<iOpera> jyf1987: 要研究，自己看源码嘛
<iOpera> 效果是这样就够了
<jyf1987> iOpera: 不知道是哪个包
<iOpera> 呵呵
<iOpera> 先研究包管理命令
<jyf1987> 行了 busybox里有
<jyf1987> 直接find就可以了
<iOpera> 比如dpkg -S
<jyf1987> 原来是 coreutils里的
<iOpera> 傻了才find
<iOpera> cfy: .
<iOpera> 又跑了
<jyf1987> 	nohupout = "nohup.out";
<happyaron> iOpera: 啥切换英文？
<jyf1987> 还不是重定向
<jyf1987> 哈皮误人
<calebot> jyf1987: nohup 不是重定向
<iOpera> happyaron: 说话带鸟语。
<jyf1987> 我说那个stdout还是被重定向到了文件里
 * iOpera 支持学术派的 calebot 打击 jyf1987
<iOpera> 扶起，打倒
<jyf1987> 妈的 代码里注释都写得清楚 还跟我扯
<jyf1987> 	/* Redirect stdout to nohup.out, either in "." or in "$HOME". */
<iOpera> 围观
<iOpera> 今天 jyf1987 气不顺的。看来又激动了。
<jyf1987> 那当然 咬到个乌龟 无从下口  当然不爽了
<iOpera> 我有截图。怎么谁承认过自己是乌龟的。 lol
<jyf1987> 图就不能改么
<iOpera> 改图，看得出的。除开小白看不出
<jyf1987> 那改程序可以了吧
<iOpera> 。
<jyf1987> 象firebug那样 直接修改 element 你看得出来么
<iOpera> exif你也可以改下时间。
<jyf1987> 这不扯淡么
<iOpera> 可orginaltime就没得改
<jyf1987> 那我写个程序 界面和这个一样的 自己控制输出什么内容不就行了
<jyf1987> 想改 都可以做到
<iOpera> 你幼儿园的吧
<calebot> 看 log 就好啦
<jyf1987> log不就是个文件么 改起来更方便
<calebot> 要黑掉 log server 才能改
<iOpera> 是 conference的。 不一定还存在。 calebot
<calebot> jyf1987: 有官方 log 的
<jyf1987> calebot: 他说的不是irc这里的log
<iOpera> 可我有截图。
<iOpera> imgebin上还有
<jyf1987> 我也可以造 没啥大不了的
<jyf1987> imagebin不是你传的阿 还搞这陷阱来害人
<iOpera> 。。。不和你说了。哎
<jyf1987> 老虎咬乌龟阿
<iOpera> 。。好吧，看你今天这么激动。不挤兑你了。
<jyf1987> 你又祭出了 龟缩大法
<iOpera> 反正晚上wind会去找你的
<jyf1987> 呵呵 找我做甚
<iOpera> 难道又要我翻出那边的记录？ lol
<jyf1987> 难道又要我说一遍 log是可以伪造的？
<iOpera> 就像斗篷说的，你个衰人。只会狡辩。
<jyf1987> 你说不过别人 就是别人狡辩
<missing> jyf1987: 赞~
<iOpera> 自己去补习下exif知识
<jyf1987> 都可以造的 无非是文件
<jyf1987> 再说了 改软件不行阿 改软件伪造输出 然后抓图
<iOpera> exif带些什么，你知道不
<jyf1987> 还要我说几遍阿 你还是没事不要娱乐 多锻炼下大脑 多吃点核桃 提高记忆力
<jyf1987> 别50不到就老年痴呆了可不好哦  hoho
<jyf1987> 知道就能证明我是对的？
<jyf1987> 不知道就能证明是错的？
<jyf1987> 你又来转移话题
<jyf1987> 可见你这人才是一贯狡辩 斗争经验很丰富
<iOpera> ＠＠ lerosua 出来下，贴今天的log。看这傻脑袋怎么被批斗的。
<jyf1987> 贴出来的都是伪造的 你们都一伙人
<iOpera> lol 都是一伙。。。
<booduklee> 求教，chroot,有点不明白chroot，改变根目录，限定某个用户在此目录下无法离开，----看到有帖子创建chroot监牢
<booduklee> 用软件还要添加平时使用的一些命令软件
<booduklee> 比如ls等
<booduklee> 有没有高人指点一下
<booduklee> 很迷茫
<booduklee> no one ,ah no
<kylewu> Happy thankgiving~~
<ofan> 有没用arch的
<DraZet>  哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<DraZet> ?
<silverzhao> 求教：如何将图片关联到gthumb？
<sunwilston> 用 emacs 上irc感觉真是爽啊
<pocoyo> silverzhao: 找张图片 右键 选打开方式？
<silverzhao> pocoyo: 不会每种格式都要用这样的方法吧？我想是一次关联所有格式
<pocoyo> silverzhao: 一般默认都关联各自的了吧。
<pocoyo> sunwilston: 没特别感觉。
<silverzhao> 默认是关联eye of gnome.
<sunwilston> pocoyo: 可能我是刚用的关系吧
<Yangtse> 我想请教一下市场上卖盗版盘的dvd9里面的bin文件怎么打开？
<pocoyo> silverzhao: 嗯 设置一次就不关联eog了啊
<Yangtse> 我有张盘不能自动运行，需要手动安装。但是我打不开
<silverzhao> pocoyo: 关键是有那么多格式，我想要一次全部关联好。
<booduklee> 求chroot---详解---有没有比较好的文章介绍一下给
<silverzhao> pocoyo: 哎，算了，我还是老老实实地每个格式都设置一下吧。
<booduklee> 我对chroot的功能限制，尤其是在对服务器安全方面，设置chroot监牢---该到底怎么弄呢
<pocoyo> silverzhao: 我就不明白 gthumb有啥好的 还是喜欢默认的
<booduklee> 有没有哪位高手解答下
<Yangtse> 求解怎样打开dvd9里面的bin文件
<sunwilston> booduklee: 我只用过chroot安装过gentoo
<booduklee> 不知道大家谁有比较好的文章关于chroot方面的介绍下
<DraZet> sunwilston: 用emacs上irc？ 好疯狂啊，怎么上的？
<booduklee> ------不晓得emacs是什么东东
<sunwilston> DraZet: emacs最新版自带的功能
<jyf1987> 有什么疯狂的 emacs是个操作系统嘛
<sunwilston> 哈哈，我现在只会了皮毛
<sunwilston> 听说emacs可以做你想做的任何事，最近我就在验证这句话
<olvi> sunwilston: shi ma
<DraZet> sunwilston: emacs24？
<sunwilston> olvi:  我也表示不信
<sunwilston> DraZet: emacs23
<jyf1987> emacs真是个好东西
<DraZet> sunwilston: o
<DraZet> sunwilston: 在公司 不打算折腾了 能编代码就行了
<sunwilston> 我觉得写代码emacs是不错
<knownbad> 有人对华为C8500或是中兴N600有经验吗？
<booduklee> sunwilston：你搞开发的吗？呵呵
<ofan> https://github.com/ryanb/dotfiles github上fork最多的dotfiles..
<archl> GundamRTS 1.26发布了。
<sunwilston> booduklee: 我的爱好是搞开发，但不是工作
<booduklee> sunwilston：我编程能力最差劲，正在恶补--
<Yangtse> 请问bin文件用什么打开。
<sunwilston> booduklee: 搞编程最重要的是你得有兴趣，
<Yangtse> 盗版盘里面的。
<sunwilston> booduklee: 再就是多动手
<Yangtse> 都无视我
<Yangtse> …
<booduklee> sunwilston：有点兴趣，就是懒，每次看到代码会头疼，--整在培养
<iOpera> ジン ジン ジングルベル
<olvi> 可以：煮咖啡？
<booduklee> 我在装emacs
<Yangtse> 来个大牛指点一下
<sunwilston> 呵呵
<booduklee> 呵呵，看着功能很NB，---
<booduklee> 各种集合呀
<gebjgd> knownbad: RT @greendyj: ♺ @liujinghui: 据说今天是sex giving day，活动在哪办啊？
<olvi> sunwilston: 是可以干嘛？搞web开发呢
<ofan> sex giving day...
<booduklee> LS高人
<knownbad> gebjgd: ？
<knownbad> 你买屁股？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 今天是sex giving day吧？
<missing> gebjgd: 好主意
<gebjgd> knownbad: 买阿
<sunwilston> 反正我用emacs写c++代码感觉很舒服
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你有屁股阿？
<knownbad> 还是卖屁股？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 也买也卖
<missing> lol
<knownbad> 牛？
<booduklee> sunwilston：我学C++一个学期什么都没学到，哎，失败ING
<gebjgd> knownbad: 近日，国际避孕品大鳄杜蕾斯最新广告闪亮登场：背景为三国故事之草船借箭，诸葛亮羽扇纶巾笑对曹操：何惧操，随便射！
<iOpera> 。
<booduklee> gebjgd:有没有这么牛
<ofan> 话说renren上各种感恩的
<ofan> nnnnd太假了
<sunwilston> booduklee: 你要学C++语言的思想
<sunwilston> booduklee: 不要专注于语言本身
<booduklee> sunwilston:我们现在开的数据结构和面向对象，
<gebjgd> booduklee: c++的思想就是没有思想
<knownbad> 老婆对吃蕉没兴趣。。。
<ofan> 那广告早有了吧
<missing> ...
<booduklee> sunwilston:可是我似乎缺乏一种对这种思想的理解，程序设计的思想，就好像建造一幢大厦之前需要蓝图
<sunwilston> 感觉现在python写程序非常不错
<booduklee> gebjgd:没有思想---
<sunwilston> 我说的是OOP思想
<ofan> 写代码写到吐就来思想了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 原本有想买个草莓口味的套子。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有什么用
<ofan> 草莓口味~~~~
<knownbad> 口交。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆在国内呢
<booduklee> 好吧，ofan:你够牛，写到吐
<ofan> booduklee: 我还没吐  早着呢
<sikao_lfs>           Ubuntu             Lucid (10.04)             Translations             “gnome-user-docs” source package             Template “gnome-user-docs-user-guide”             Chinese (Simplified) (zh_CN)     第2610我翻译的第一个东东。。。
<iOpera> 能吐，说明怀上了。 ofan
<calebot> booduklee: 多写多看就有思想了
<knownbad> 她激我弄个麻辣口味的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 难道你说的是自回环？
<ofan> iOpera: 未必~~
<missing> ofan: 网警果然忍耐力好啊,看的多
<ofan> iOpera: 晕车也可以吐哦~~
<iOpera> 说说例外情况。
<booduklee> calbot：恩，只能多找些实例自己跟着做做多编写了，谢了，
<knownbad> 回环？
<iOpera> 你不是坐车啊
<missing> 不是上环?
<gebjgd> missing: ........
<calebot> 其实不管哪里的程序都有好有坏的
<missing> gebjgd: 干吗?
<ofan> missing: 看什么？
<calebot> booduklee: 据说 openbsd 代码很优秀
<missing> ofan: 网警不是有免费的裸聊视频可以看的吗?
<calebot> 我们常用的软件里也不乏垃圾代码的
<ofan> missing: 汗哦  哪有..
<missing> tx专供的啊
<iOpera> missing: 他那假的
<ofan> missing: 都自己掏腰包的
<missing> iOpera: 啊,吓死人家了,高的我说话都不敢大声哦
<missing> ofan: 你个假货
<iOpera> ofan: 先照相。赶紧，证明自己是。
<booduklee> 哎
<calebot> booduklee: http://suckless.org/manifest/ # 代码品质的反思
<iOpera> 给你5分钟
<ofan> missing: 唉 不要欺负网警哦~~
<jyf1987> ofan: 河蟹他 胆子可不小
<DraZet> 谁是网警？
<missing> ofan: 哪敢,先拍照给ee验证先
 * iOpera 支持 missing 灭了他
<DraZet> 哭求加入5毛党
<iOpera> DraZet: 死家伙
<ofan> 拍啥照~
<calebot> DraZet: 太没志气鸟
<ofan> 果照？
<iOpera> ofan: 去派出所门口拍照
<missing> ofan: 网警裸聊照
<iOpera> 赶紧
 * zmcbb30 谁是网警 ?
<missing> 快,我要看,培养今晚的sex giving day
<knownbad> 网警是sysop还是netop?
<ofan> shity cop
<knownbad> 还是都是？
<gebjgd> 11月27日台湾将举行“五都”选举。这次选举对台湾今后的发展具有关键意义，选举结果不仅将关系到政党版图的消长，还被外界视为2012年台湾地区领导人选举的前哨战。
<knownbad> up yours?...呵呵
<gebjgd> 随着选举的日益临近，选战也在不断升温。在北京的台商近日推出台生包机优惠票，吸引台湾学生回乡投票。国民党还成立了返台投票服务中心，帮助台商订票。而蓝绿阵营在选举的最后关头都强势推出竞选广告，展开全面催票。国民党24日一连推出2个催票广告，猛打经济牌，民进党则利用电吉他和3D效果的广告，锁定年轻族群。
<knownbad> 又来了。
<gebjgd> 据澳大利亚新闻网11月25日报道，近日，阿根廷当局逮捕一名62岁男子，该男子强奸亲生女儿长达30年，并与其育有10个孩子。据调查，自女儿13岁起，该男子就开始性虐和囚禁她。
<iOpera> happyaron: 把乱贴的 gebjgd 踢了先。
<DraZet> calebot: 咋样才能有志气
<DraZet> iOpera: 哇靠 我依旧很生猛
<missing> happyaron: 赶紧
<ofan> gebjgd: 真bt
<ofan> gebjgd: 从哪看的
<iOpera> DraZet: 嗟来之食。不要。
<calebot> DraZet: 好歹要五美分
<gebjgd> ofan: 6park
<knownbad> 基本上国民党打正统战，民进党打游击。
<ofan> gebjgd: 我去河蟹了
<DraZet> 囧～～～
<missing> ofan: 欧洲奥地利去年还是前年不也有一个嘛
<DraZet> 哈哈
<missing> 哈哈
<iOpera> 支持哈皮
<missing> 支持happy
<iOpera> ban 了 ip
<DraZet> 咪咪 很有爱 踢了吧
<DraZet> 嚓 太暴力了
<jyf1987> 由于签证过期，一来自南美洲玻利维亚的男子遭英 国内政部边境署驱逐出境。不过该男子在法庭上却反诉政府侵犯人权不人道，强迫他与女朋友一起购买的宠物猫分离。最终，法 院认为英 国猫吃 不来外国鼠，判处该男子获得英 国居留权。
<ofan> 其实就最后一条比较bt
<iOpera> 额。 又来一个
 * zmcbb30 靠....色鬼哥被做了
<iOpera> 包包。
<ofan> 色鬼个［
<zmcbb30> iOpera: 依依好
<gebjgd> 中国科学技术协会25日对外发布第8次中国公民科学素养调查结果称，“十一五”期间中国公民的科学素养水平明显提升，2010年中国大陆(不含港、澳、台地区)具备基本科学素养的公民比例达到3.27%。
<iOpera> 。。
<knownbad> 睡觉去。
<DraZet> 河蟹啊 真河蟹 哈哈
<gebjgd> 中国近97%公民不具基本科学素养 落后日本20年 <------真的假的？
<missing> gebjgd: 假的
<ofan> gebjgd: 网址是啥
<gebjgd> 街上都是文盲？
<DraZet> 怪蜀黍来了
<booduklee> -----TTT了
<lolicon> 。。。
<ofan> 额发现github上用ruby的最多
<DraZet> 大家都在哪里买的三国杀的卡牌啊 京东的太慢了
<lerosua> iOpera: 你的博客为啥访问不了了
<jyf1987> 科协和 环球时报大概是一家
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我给你画要不？
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT  @jojojin RT @xie107: 【MOP】上联：授人与鱼不如授人与渔；下联：射她一身不如射她一生。
<lubcat> ...
<DraZet> jyf1987: 周末用 你画得及么
<lubcat> 翻译用的是poedit么？
<jyf1987> DraZet: 那就连夜印吧 反正有软件
<ofan> 免费的我也要一副
<DraZet> jyf1987: 算了 品质不敢保证
<DraZet> ofan: 才几个5毛啊 发点帖子就有了
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 我是说从软件里弄出图来印刷
<sikao_lfs> 真够瞧的。我居然花了近一个小时翻译了2个地方。
<ofan> DraZet: 几个五毛？还真不知道
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT  @Amemmmm RT @JobsInChinese: 中美就南北韩炮战展开了会谈。 美国要求中国派出城管承担韩国防务。  中国要求美国尽快运送一批iPhone和iPad到平壤稳定当地官员情绪。
<DraZet> jyf1987: 打击盗版
<DraZet> ofan: 你不是网警么
<pityonline> 怎么开始整乳推咪咪了？
<ofan> DraZet: 网警又不发贴
<DraZet> ofan: 囧～～～ 那网警干嘛？
<jyf1987> 乳推舒服嘛
<ofan> DraZet: 机密~
 * DraZet 我真傻 竟然相信依依的鬼话
<sikao_lfs>      Lucid (10.04)             Translations             “gnome-user-docs” source package             Template “gnome-user-docs-user-guide”   第2610和第2621是我刚翻译的。希望能被通过.
<pityonline> jyf1987: ……
<sikao_lfs> 第一次搞。。。
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 支持一个
<channinggod> 这东西会有人看吗？
<sikao_lfs> 估计没人看。但是反正有3年。做做，反正无聊。
<sikao_lfs>        2610         Suggested by         wangzc2009         20 minutes ago
<sikao_lfs> 2621 Suggested by         wangzc2009         1 minute ago
<DraZet> 什么东西啊？
<ofan> 有没用过arch的 怎么让yaourt只搜索包名字
<iOpera> aptitude就知道
<iOpera> DraZet: 说啥了
<DraZet> iOpera: 你说ofen是网警，我以为他是5毛党呢，我还想加入呢，我的梦想破灭鸟～～～
<iOpera> 你个傻鸟。我说他不是。仔细看
<iOpera> 你是该被批斗了。
<roylez> iOpera: .
<jyf1987> DraZet: 他们组织也招人阿 组织也要吸收新鲜血液嘛
<ofan> DraZet: 可以推荐你.. 入会费19元 加速申请只要29元！
<jyf1987> 你进去了以后 就可以 要挟众站长了
<Kandu> ofan: name= 名字
<Kandu> ofan: 然後 yaourt -Ss $name | grep "/" | cut -d '/' -f 2 | grep $name
<Kandu> ofan: 應該可行吧
<jyf1987> 以后包你吃香的喝辣的 还能潜规则
<boyka> 这里果然比LINUX110里面人多。
<boyka> 不会都是UBUNTU吧。
<DraZet> jyf1987,ofan 组团忽悠我了？
<boyka> 有没有FEDORA啊。
<DraZet> 求ubuntu翻墙教程
<ofan> Kandu: 确实可以，但是就没法直接选择安装了.. 要是能只安包名搜索就好了
<Aoy_c> DraZet: sudo apt-get install miredo
<jyf1987> DraZet: 没有吧
<ofan> 现在搞出700多个 不好选..
<microcai> http://issaris.blogspot.com/2007/12/download-linux-kernel-sourcecode-from.html
<Kandu> ofan: 估計要改 yaourt 腳本了
<microcai> 用 eclipse 都可以调内核
<microcai> 哈哈哈
<Aoy_c> DraZet: 那只是弄了个ipv6环境...
<ofan> Kandu: 恩..
<ubuntulove> hello
<FrankLv> 我路由器 没法设置80=>22转发映射，是否可以在内网 Linux上 iptables转发80到22?
<ubuntulove> 我的咋一整天都不能上这个频道呢？
<jyf1987> 下周干嘛呢
<jyf1987> lerosua: 下周去你们那打工好么
<ubuntulove> 你们这个能上吗？
<lerosua> 最近咋这么多人休假啊
<jyf1987> 还有谁？
<jyf1987> lerosua: 可能都象我 一样 被迫的
<tenzu> 艹，论坛里好多广告
<jyf1987> tenzu: 你发的？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 肯定不是我
<lerosua> jyf1987: 打啥工，不是说自己老有好多idea啊，趁这段时间实现啦
<jyf1987> tenzu: 什么类型的广告阿 不会是开发票吧 我gmail老收到
<jyf1987> lerosua: 才7天 怎么实现 额 要能休一个月可以考虑下
<tenzu> jyf1987: 碧生源和ugg最多
<lubcat> 广告版什么时候开的啊。。
<jyf1987> tenzu: 哦 那个是买的发帖机搞的 再买份论坛名单就行了
<lerosua> jyf1987:  你就是言语的巨人，行动的矮子
<jyf1987> lerosua: 是阿 我的确是这个特点阿
<DraZet> web.sanguosha.com
<lerosua> jyf1987: 七天时间，不是让你全部完成一个东西，而且开始一个东西。项目是慢慢完善的。
<jyf1987> lerosua: 休息比较好
<lerosua> jyf1987: 时间是你的，你喜欢怎么用怎么用。强求不了。
<jyf1987> lerosua: 是阿 就算你强求 也没用阿
<microcai> gdb 连接到 qemu 直接源码调式内核了 ......
<microcai> 超级牛
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我想把那个什么疯的论坛搞掉
<jyf1987> tenzu: 哪个？
<tenzu> jyf1987: ylmf
<jyf1987> tenzu: 搞他们干嘛？
<wgt> 比较偏激阿
<jyf1987> tenzu: 你这不是开历史倒车么好歹人家也用kernel
<jyf1987> 也算是一个阵营了
<tenzu> 。。。
<tenzu> 香裆讨厌，不知道为什么
<Kandu> microcai: 能顯示 cr dr gdtr ldtr idtr 寄存器值不？能下物理地址斷點不？
<jyf1987> 那就别看就是了
<lerosua> jyf1987: 你懂啥，人家是吸引历史教训，实行攘外必需安政策
<jyf1987> 搞个 游猴插件屏蔽掉那个区
<microcai> Kandu: 当然
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你看老蒋搞这个政策 最后不是败退了？  还吸取教训？ 我看是没吸取成功的经验阿
<microcai> Kandu: 我待会搞定了搞个调式内核的截图给你们看看
<Kandu> microcai: 好的。我學習下 :)
<lerosua> jyf1987: 老蒋是因为没执行到底啊，被张学良破坏了
<microcai> Kandu: 现在在用 -g 编译内核
<jyf1987> Kandu: 正好 microcai要人
<jyf1987> lerosua: 扯淡 他要不是执行政策 又怎么会把张学良调过来呢
<microcai> jyf1987: 我什么时候谁要人了？
<microcai> jyf1987: 我现在还要不起 .....
<jyf1987> microcai: 上次你说还要招人
<lubcat> 怎么扯上老蒋了。和他很熟么？！
<microcai> jyf1987: 招人？
 * jyf1987 官人我要
<jyf1987> microcai: 上次你不是在说么
<microcai> jyf1987: 证据呢？
<jyf1987> microcai: 搜不到 pidgin的查找又不支持正则
<jyf1987> 不管是搜microcai还是 招人 都要我几个小时去查看 我懒得弄
<lubcat> poedit是这个么。翻译组童鞋们。
<makao007> 一般编译一次内核费时多少啊?
<microcai> jyf1987: :D
<microcai> makao007: 10s
<sikao_lfs> .......什么攘外安内啊？人家不过是趁你病取你命。
<makao007> microcai really?
<sikao_lfs> 旧中国有80%的人长期处于饥饿、半饥饿状态，几乎每年都有几万到几十万人因饥饿而死。一遇自然灾害，更是饿殍遍野。1931年，华东地区水灾，造成370多万人死亡。1943年，仅河南省饿死者就达300万人，
<microcai> makao007: 前提是你有一个  64 核 CPU 。 使用 make -j128 去编译
<makao007> microcai 我用了三个小时
<wgt>   64 核 CPU ｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀｀
<sikao_lfs> 中国革命代价800万。换来个太平盛世，很合算。
<missing> sikao_lfs: 不怕,我们的生产能力强
<wgt> 俺们可都是普通人阿
<jyf1987> sikao_lfs: 1960年不是几千万又赔了么
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 现在是太平盛世？
<jyf1987> 再说 这算个p盛世阿 运动一个接一个 搞死的何止800w阿
<lencx> 求助！我不能注册launchpad、没完没了的验证码...
<sikao_lfs> 那个是邓走资领导下的文人搞的
<jyf1987> sikao_lfs: 老耄搞运动 杀的人还少阿
<sikao_lfs> 你看看5次人口普查。那个时间段人口变化。
<jyf1987> 镇反就搞掉几百万了
<sikao_lfs> 那个时间段人口越变越多。
<wgt> 到现在还相信政治说的阿
<wgt> 晕了
<jyf1987> 生得多就代表生产力？
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈。不打倒害人虫。人民怎么解放？
<jyf1987> 那非洲生产力最高
<jyf1987> 象欧洲各国 人口负增长 那都是落后国家了
<sikao_lfs> 中国1976年发生政变。然后毛派被否定。
<missing> 那是当然,负增长意味灭绝啦
<jyf1987> 挺好的
<sikao_lfs> 邓派走资上台。
<jyf1987> missing: 关键是文化立国嘛 移民什么的
<missing> jyf1987: 文化立国那是浮云
<jyf1987> 你这么喜欢毛 去尼泊尔阿 朝鲜阿
<jyf1987> 何必在 走资派的中国待呢
<sikao_lfs> 去朝鲜也不错。
<jyf1987> 至少一年去朝圣一次嘛
<jyf1987> 现在正赶上两韩打架  你可以去参军支援嘛
<sikao_lfs> 至少我不为我孩子的教育医疗和房子发愁。
<jyf1987> 恩 因为饿的没力气生孩子
<missing> 哈哈
<sikao_lfs> 建议你看看google earth看看朝鲜。
<jyf1987> 哦 我是打死不去 你喜欢吃 我是不拦的
<jyf1987> 对了 你不是同性恋吧？
<jyf1987> 如果不是的画 你去了 对我是好事
<sikao_lfs> 算了。当初为什么容易洗脑成功？因为当初是和谐社会。现在为什么洗脑不灵。因为现在是建设和谐社会。
<jyf1987> 慢走不送
<sikao_lfs> 毛主席时代是中国最伟大的时代，人口翻翻。怎么论证没有足够的营养？
<jyf1987> 那就是非洲最伟大
<jyf1987> 人口能翻10番
<jyf1987> 欧洲最落后 人口减少 肯定是营养不良 小孩都饿死的
<sikao_lfs> 另外建议你看看5次人口普查。1960年左右生的人数。你会发现人口增加了。那年人口增加了。中国特色啊。
<jyf1987> 人口普查 hoho
<sikao_lfs> 每次人口普查。1960年左右的出生的人口都增加。
<jyf1987> 数据嘛
<jyf1987> 统计局出的 :]
<olvi> 普查都是走形式的，亲身经历
<olvi> 发牙膏给你稳定情绪
<jyf1987> 额 还有发牙膏的？
<sikao_lfs> 算了。你什么都不认可。也搞不清楚你是认可现在还是认可过去？
<olvi> 普查你的家底一清二楚
<jyf1987> 额 我两个都不认可
<olvi> 恩，高露洁呢
<jyf1987> vb和vc 我都不喜欢 更讨厌vb一点 这个你明白了么
<jyf1987> win32和mac我都不喜欢 更讨厌 win32一点
<olvi> notepad
<olvi> 呵呵
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。。那你打算怎么看待这个世界？否定一切还是2个社会都有肯定因素都有否定因素？
<jyf1987> 否定也好 肯定也好 都有立场的
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 扯淡
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 我爸从小就挨饿
<jyf1987> 我要是红色贵族 当然是两个都好
<sikao_lfs> 那就不要相信邓。因为历史给他串改。还有他的深圳和小岗村。毛的是大寨和大庆。
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs: 还tmd说1960年呢
<jyf1987> 我要是有些p民 比如 gebjgd他爸从小就挨饿 当然就天天骂了嘛
<jyf1987> 可惜我家里没饿死过人 我就是两个都讨厌
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 天天骂。我家还是帝都人呢
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 帝都人都tmd的挨饿，何况别的小地方的人乎？
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 恩 所以你混不下去了 只好跑到欧洲这个落后地区来了
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 正解
<Kandu> microcai: 看來 -g 編譯內核很慢了，我吃飯去 :)
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 你看 这下尝到苦头了吧 欧洲营养不良 你都没力气生小孩了 都这么大岁数了 还没小孩
<olvi> Kandu: 什么来的
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 恩那。还是理解我的苦楚
<olvi> Kandu: 编译什么的内核
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 恩那。还是你理解我的苦楚
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 挺你
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 你看我天朝农村 18/16就有了 可见我们营养是多么地良 是大大地良
<sikao_lfs> 当时本来是几个地方遭灾。由于中央匀着所以没遭灾的地方也挨饿了。
<lubcat> good!
<jyf1987> 胡扯吧 还遭灾
<lubcat> 先富带后富 共奔黄泉路
<jyf1987> 那几年气候都没反常 气候数据有
<sikao_lfs> 北京里中央领导人定量是18斤
<microcai> Kandu: ok
<sikao_lfs> 有遭灾的。另外新中国出生的人口当年还是小孩。到70年代才成长为劳动力。
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 我还是响应中央号召  支援下你们西部吧 毕竟欧洲是在新疆更西的地方了 落后程度可想而知
<wgt> 貌似P民们更喜欢讨论政治呀
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 对。你太有觉悟了。党和人民就是需要你这样的
<jyf1987> sikao_lfs: ok 我投降
<sikao_lfs> 因为政治这个东西虽然问题多。但是关系人类解放问题。
<olvi> 呵呵，都掺和这个了你们
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 恩 祖国培养了我几百年了 我总得给祖国做点贡献
<olvi> 几百年，孙悟空了
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 不是 不是，你这个是国际共产主义精神
<jyf1987> wgt: 越是现实得不到的东西 在虚拟世界就越是容易讨论 比如 美女
<wgt> 难道你已经结成金丹大道了？｀｀｀｀｀
<wgt> 都几百年了
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 你要解救那些生活在水深火热中的欧美人民
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 倒也是 抗美援欧
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那日本怎么办 日本在咱们东边
<atcho> o
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 小日本活该倒霉受穷。谁让他以前杀了那么多兲朝人
<happyaron> roylez: procmail dead
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 额 原来是这样 受教了
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 你是个很有觉悟的年轻人。继续努力吧
<lubcat> ......
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈。中国的政治其实很好看。因为当初以弱智的方式洗脑成功。主要是人民信任中央。中国不外乎农业和工业农业是小岗道路还是大寨道路对？工业是鞍钢宪法对？还是私有化对？
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 恩 请叫我红领巾
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 好。。。。。
<lubcat> jyf1987: 鬼扯。
<jyf1987> lubcat: 那是啥？
<lubcat> jyf1987: 都要离团了吧
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 你被戳穿了。。。。
<jyf1987> lubcat: 人离心不离阿 荣誉红领巾 不行么？
<lubcat> 心不老。
<jyf1987> 我的肉体都已经献给过红领巾了 难道就不允许我的灵魂给他么
<lubcat> 允许。。允许。。
<jyf1987> 我生是红领巾的人 死是红领巾的死人  生生世世为红家人
<wgt> 红 是男 是女？
<jyf1987> 是三位一体的  党团红
<wgt> 爽不？
<wgt> 太帮了
<wgt> 啥都可以玩
<jyf1987> 天朝以火德，尚红
<wgt> 前朝呢？
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 哈哈
<sikao_lfs> 红领巾，现在小孩子拿他当蒙面的。很酷。
<wgt> 水德？
<jyf1987> 怎么可能 水克火阿
<sikao_lfs> 土德了？
<wgt> 火也可以克水
<sikao_lfs> 土克水
<gebjgd> jyf1987: 木德
<jyf1987> 前朝以土德王， 故行土遁至台北
<wgt> 哦
<sikao_lfs> 火克金
<roylez> happyaron: 晚上再看
<wgt> 台北在东，应木吧
<jyf1987> 满清以金德王 故赫赫武功 横行天下
<sikao_lfs> 金德？
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈。
<jyf1987> 然西夷精火器 故一触即溃 此皆天数使然 非人力可回
<sikao_lfs> 根据我们邓艾滋搞的植树节指出。木克水。或在说木生水？所以要植树保水，真扯蛋。
<wgt> 至本朝，火德，故不畏西夷乎？
<jyf1987> 以是故 金与火相济  前后清亦相继  此亦冥冥中之天注定
<jyf1987> 本朝尚火 故国人崇拜西夷
<wgt> 原来如此
<wgt> 那本朝，不就是西夷之狗乎？
<sikao_lfs> 这到是。不管是毛推行马列教，还是邓搞美国教。都是西夷
<jyf1987> 帝山崩前曾云： 后四十年， 其谁与帝乎？
<wgt> 哎，老衲才到筑基期，此之天意，琢磨不透了
<sikao_lfs> 太祖曰。人民创造历史！故我们正在创造历史。邓爱资曰 他是中国人民的儿子。故其为我儿子的儿子，是我家不肖龟孙。
<jyf1987> 邓世宗 乃不世出之英雄也
<sikao_lfs> 小岗类英雄。
<sikao_lfs> 资本家的英雄。
<jyf1987> 乡人以告 世宗生时 有红光直冲北斗
<jyf1987> python盘于屋顶三月
<wgt> 哈哈
<wgt> 世宗甚爱python？
<jyf1987> no no python者 乃大蛇也， 意在摄政而终未成龙
<cfy> @_@
<sikao_lfs> 二世祖爱Bridge。到处乱架Bridge。嫁给资本家了
<jyf1987> 希望后世拍电影 尤其是武侠
<jyf1987> 跟香港那样 开头一段旁白： 土共末年 民不聊生 天下大乱
<jyf1987> 太宗讳贼民，  尝于粤地面斥宵小： too young , too simple , sometimes are naive
<jyf1987> sikao_lfs: 话说  孔庆孔 孔大师跟您是啥关系阿
<sikao_lfs> 89大开杀戒，从此国势日败，反腐无力。现今遇事维稳为要，助贪腐而弹压人民
<sikao_lfs> 没啥关系啊。当初89前。物价涨。引乱。今夕又是。不知天下如何。。。。
<jyf1987> 89才几个p民 额
 * DraZet 大业未成，未成啊... ...
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈。所谓政治可不是光上层。下面工人闹事。和自杀的也算是社会政治斗争失败的。甚至刑事案件。
<sikao_lfs> 文革10年刑事案件120万起。现今一年都1200多万起。
<jyf1987> 额 直接墙壁了
<jyf1987> 还是严打好 偷个东西墙壁掉 以后都没刑事案件拉
<sikao_lfs> 严打也是邓想出来的。乱杀了不少人。甚至当初1982年有女人喜欢跳舞的也被杀了。
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT  @Stariver  一九五零年，那是一个冬天，有一架飞机在中国的东北边投了一个弹。神话般地掀翻一碗饭，奇迹般地扬起阵阵炊烟。巨响啊唤醒了长城内外，炸弹啊掀翻了鸡蛋炒 饭。啊炸弹，炸弹，你改变了中国历史的大走向，谱写无后独夫的诗篇。——蛋炒饭之冬天的故事版..
<jyf1987> 那是 不过都不如镇反
<jyf1987> 直接杀历史反革命
<microcai>  
<microcai> ?
<jyf1987> 不如反右 你说也是死 不说则是心怀不满 LOL
<sikao_lfs> 1979年突袭打越南。然后几年8个军区轮流上阵。。这是为了解决掉太祖的力量换上自己人。
<sikao_lfs> 反右是1958年。
<jyf1987> sikao_lfs: 高！ 阴毛论后继有人
<sikao_lfs> 邓为中央书记处书记。中央书记处负责中央日常工作。期间还出现过刘少奇的狗肉汤增产论。毛在指挥金门炮战。一共50万右派帽子。
 * DraZet 莫谈国事
<jyf1987> 很强大 白白
<sikao_lfs> 反右是1958年。邓为中央书记处书记。中央书记处负责中央日常工作。期间还出现过刘少奇的狗肉汤增产论。毛在指挥金门炮战。一共50万右派帽子。
<Wmpotato> 八要政治，新开个房吧
<sikao_lfs> 恩，不谈。反正明白了也没用。混日子，自由软件运动搞好了也是人民的胜利。
<Warm_HUG> down机
<Wmpotato> sikao_lfs, 恩，Linux普及开了会有更多人知道自有的，但是那个时候.....
<Wmpotato> 不谈不谈...
<ofan> 都k了
<Wmpotato> 昨天试了试octave，发现可以做控制工程的仿真，真有点意外..
<Warm_HUG> 大家现在能上论坛不？
<ofan> 能
<Wmpotato> yes
<Warm_HUG> 好了
<Gann> 奶奶的，我今天上网速度有10M
<cfy> MaskRay: oh,my god!2G isn't enough for the 64bit gentoo :(
<cfy> Gann: that's good
<ofan> 64位需要大内存
<cfy> yes.
<ofan> 至少4G
<cfy> oh ,no!
<Gann> cfy: 怎么不能输入汉字吗
<cfy> Gann: my fcitx exit  because of the limit memory.
<cfy> all my memory is used on compile ghc - -!
<ofan> 编译ghc干吗
<ofan> å­¦haskell?
<cfy> ofan: try it.i want learn function programming
<cfy> ofan: try it.i want to learn function programming
<ofan> cfy: 不错 有前途~
<cfy> just a try,i don't image it's so big
<cfy> ofan: 我火了。
<cfy> ofan: 本来只想只比较下ghc和sbcl的速度。。。。
<cfy> 算了，直接学lisp
<cfy> 不管了
<ofan> cfy: 额~~
<cfy> 慢死了。。。。。
<ofan> 直接装个编译好的呗
<ofan> 官网处了ghc7了
<cfy> ofan: 还真没bin的。。。
<ofan> cfy: 有吧 官方的
<cfy> ofan: 哦，算了。反正我也不学haskell
<ofan> cfy: 就这样放弃了。。
<cfy> ofan: 我本来没大算的。
<cfy> 打算
<ofan> cfy: 好吧.
<cfy> ofan: 只是听说haskell很快，然后都是函数编程嘛，就想比较下速度。和sbcl
<LeithWong> cfy: 我也在学 直接装一个编译好的就行了
<cfy> 不过。既然装起来这么麻烦就算了。
<LeithWong> 其实学函数语言 不要太关注速度……
<ofan> cfy: 确实挺快的.. 而且值得一学
<cfy> 我还有别的软件要装呢。装个这么麻烦的，以后也升级也麻烦。
<cfy> ofan: 不过据说sbcl也很快呢。
<ofan> xmonad就是haskell的wm
<cfy> ofan: LeithWong http://programmingzen.com/2007/11/30/more-on-fibonacci-oops-sorry-lisp-haskell-runs-it-5-times-faster/
<lubotu2> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=sorry
<LeithWong> 这是虾米
<cfy> 有没有学习lisp的？
<LeithWong> 权威不
<cfy> 推荐一个
<ofan> 有个debian的对比
<cfy> 一个解释器
<LeithWong> 2007
<LeithWong> 有点老了
<cfy> ofan: sigh....64bit的程序都喜欢大内存。。。囧
<ofan> cfy: http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/benchmark.php?test=all&lang=ghc&lang2=sbcl
<cfy> ofan: 结果是？
<ofan> ghc编译的最快是sbcl的10倍
<ofan> 内存占用也都很低
<ofan> 代码长度不用说了
<cfy> 哦？
<cfy> 这么好
<LeithWong> haskell还是很经典的纯函数式语言
<ofan> ghc7估计能更好一点
<LeithWong> 一直很学术 从没大规模应用。毕竟输入输出全部是所谓的side effect
<cfy> 不过我在用emacs,学好common lisp,然后再看下elisp
<ofan> ghc跟gcc编译c相比 最慢是c的4倍
<gjp> 有人有较好的ipv6hosts吗？
<cfy> 额。。。。。
<cfy> ofan: ghc太快了。。。。
<sunwilston> cfy: 你在啊，呵
<cfy> ofan: 你在学习么？
<cfy> sunwilston: 呵呵。
<ofan> cfy: 学过一点
<cfy> ofan: 处理文本方便么？
<cfy> ofan: 跟lisp差别大么？
<ofan> cfy: io 方面不太方便  远不如perl方便
<cfy> ofan: ok.
<ofan> cfy: 差别很大..  学haskel估计需要点头脑风暴
<cfy> ofan: 算了，我还是lisp
<sunwilston> cfy: 听你的话，你会lisp，这套语言你认为怎么样？
<cfy> sunwilston: 我什么时侯会lisp了。。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 恩 不过为了搞emacs直接学elisp不就可以了么
<cfy> sunwilston: 我看了介绍确实不错。而且貌似sbcl也挺快的。
<cfy> sunwilston: 有些方面你肯定不希望用perl写
<sunwilston> cfy: 我也有打算学 eamcs lisp语言，主要目标是想用好 eamcs
<cfy> sunwilston: ofan 有些时侯比较没啥意义，想啥pi的，perl用得都是C写的模块呢。
<cfy> use Math::BigInt lib => 'GMP';
<cfy> 还是GMP的。
<Gann> 你好我是他的老婆  他不在
<ofan> Gann: 围观
<cfy> Gann: @_@
<cfy> sunwilston: 嗯。我学习common lisp好了。这样看下手册就可以弄好elisp了。而且，elisp听说太老了。
<gjp> Gann: 围观下。。。
<ofan> lisp本来就很老
<cfy> elisp比common lisp老，这个意思。
<Gann> 我是本人 刚同学开我玩笑的 哈哈
<ofan> Gann: 扁他
<cfy> 囧
<sunwilston> 说是应用在人工智能方面的语言
<gjp> 群殴。。。
<Gann> 好 我在揍他
<cfy> Gann: 你同学竟然认为这是私聊
<MaskRay> heiher: 前几天用 qemu-kvm 装，很麻烦
<Gann> 不说这个了
<cfy> 而且照我的键盘布局，要打出头'你好我是他的老婆  他不在'
<cfy> 要很多时间。。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你在跟谁说话？
<microcai> hi
<microcai> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1337115/debug-kernel-with-eclipse.png
<microcai> 截图在这里
<microcai> Kandu:  ...
<Kandu> microcai: :)
<microcai> Kandu: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1337115/debug-kernel-with-eclipse.png
<microcai> 用 eclipse 调式内核的截图
<microcai> 哦哦哦哈哈哈
<Kandu> microcai: gdtr ldtr idrt 的值呢？
<microcai> Kandu:  ... ... 我在调式控制台 CJK 字体支持 ...
<Kandu> microcai: 還有 cr dr 都要看
<microcai> 没看到啊
<microcai> ... ...
<microcai> .. .. ..
<microcai> 太简单了
<cfy> 囧。
<microcai> Kandu: 哪个寄存器？
<Kandu> microcai: 都要看看
<cfy> MaskRay: 64 的程序都喜欢更多的内存，我囧了
<microcai> Kandu: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1337115/debug-kernel-see-regs.png
<cfy> MaskRay: 最近忙不？
<lwf808> 连接ircd怎样指定连接端口？是在/server中指定吗？
<gjp> 大家谁翻墙呀？
<MaskRay> cfy: ？
<Kandu> microcai: 還是沒看到 gdtr dr0 ~ dr7 cr0 ~ cr4 的
<cfy> MaskRay: 最近忙不？
<microcai> Kandu:  ... 那是 x64 CPU ... 没有这些寄存器的啦
<microcai> Kandu:  .. ==
<microcai> Kandu:  我是来调式C代码的，寄存器我从来不看...
<microcai> ... 我要调式的 函数被 inline 掉了 ... 囧
<microcai> 重新编译内核
<microcai> 完全不做优化
<Kandu> microcai: 386 就有的
<microcai> Kandu: 哦，我 amd64
<cfy> 有没有人会lisp,推荐一个 Common Lisp Implementation
<Kandu> microcai: 所以還存在的
<microcai> Kandu: 调式内核真是个痛苦的差事啊
<Kandu> microcai: 而且這些寄存器都擴展成64了
<Kandu> microcai: 你就用截個圖讓我瞧瞧唄，看看那些寄存器的值是啥
<adam8157> microcai: 额 发现列表里就是你啊...字体10+MB, 很难并进去啊...
<microcai> Kandu:  .. .. ...
<microcai> adam8157: 是啊
<microcai> adam8157: . .. .. 内核都几百M 了，差不了这个吧
<adam8157> microcai: 我压下那个字库看看
<adam8157> microcai: 压缩成bz2才800+ kB, 靠谱
<Kandu> microcai: 找到了不？ gdb 能看這些不？
<iVIM2> 前两天谁和我推荐7z压缩的？
<caleb-> 不是有个中文显示内核补丁？
<adam8157> iVIM2: 7z挺好啊
<happyaron> microcai: utf8补丁早有人写了，已经reject
<microcai> adam8157:  .. .. ..
<microcai> adam8157: 那当然
<adam8157> microcai: 呵呵 我就是试一下
<microcai> Kandu:  .. .. 只要能源码调式 C 代码就可以了
<happyaron> microcai: http://blog.chinaunix.net/u/13265/showart.php?id=1008020
<adam8157> microcai: 这种文本肯定压缩率高
<microcai> Kandu:  ... ... 要试自己式去
<Kandu> microcai: :)
<adam8157> happyaron: 在改写
<microcai> happyaron:  我知道。我就是用那个改的
<iVIM2> adam8157: xz是Lzma2,7z是lzma
<microcai> happyaron: 我换个形式好不会了
<happyaron> 你们有啥理由让kernel接受它呢？
<adam8157> iVIM2: 都是lzma系的, 没啥1,2的
<happyaron> 原来被拒的原因是啥？（我不知道）
<caleb-> 没理由
<happyaron> caleb-: ?
<adam8157> happyaron: 这个没有很重的hack痕迹...
<microcai> happyaron: 内核里面有个注释 /*FIXME: need support more that 255 chars font*/
<caleb-> 想用的自己打补丁呗
<caleb-> 貌似只有支持简单的 utf8 字符吧？
<caleb-> 一些字体变化, right to left 都没有支持
<microcai> caleb-:  支持 BMP 字符。包含完整的 65536 个字符
<happyaron> microcai: RTL呢
<microcai> happyaron:  ... RTL 绝对不打算支持
<happyaron> :)
 * caleb- 觉得在 userspace 搞就好了
 * microcai 我需要更快的电脑，这每次修改一下内核，编译一下就要很久 ,, 真 TMD 累
<microcai> caleb-:  。。 。。 。。  你个 userspace 党
<caleb-> microcai: linus 不太可能收这个 patch 的
<happyaron> microcai: 想要更快的电脑，花钱买。
<microcai> caleb-: kms 不还是移到内核了。吵了二十几年，终于进内核了
<caleb-> microcai: linux 历史都没 20 年…
<microcai> caleb-: 额，tty 不是他维护的
<microcai> caleb-: X 的历史
<iVIM2> adam8157: 是不是7z好？未必吧
<caleb-> X 本来就是一路打补丁补上来的
<caleb-> 当初谁想得到会发展成这样
<happyaron> X似乎更改叫apache :D
<happyaron> 更该叫
<adam8157> iVIM2: 7z我就是觉得unicode编码, 开放, 所以比较喜欢.
 * caleb- 支持 xz
<cfy> caleb-: +1
<microcai> apache 是专门接受垃圾项目的
 * microcai apache 是专门接受垃圾项目的
<microcai> 比如  svn 和 \google wave
<caleb-> 哦，模块化确实有希望
<caleb-> 反正就是个模块
<ofan> 不错阿 支持这个
<ofan> console下一直没中文支持
<caleb-> 输入法进内核就有点可怕了
<happyaron> haha
<gjp> 。。。。。。
<lubcat> hoho
<sunwilston> 发现好多人用emacs上irc
<iVIM2> adam8157: xz仅仅数据流加密
<adam8157> iVIM2: ?
<iVIM2> adam8157: 和编码好像无关
<adam8157> iVIM2: 压缩的文件的名, 内部是unicode编码的, 所以我带到办公室, 或者给别人传文件都首选7z.
<gjp> freearc有人用过吗
<gjp> 感觉还不错。。。
<adam8157> iVIM2: xz, gz, bz2这种都是unix风格的, 本身只支持单个文件
<MeaCulpa> SAP 要赔钱给Oracle?
<gjp> 是的。。
<iVIM2> adam8157: 单文件压缩他还记录文件名？
<MeaCulpa> SAP不是Oracle铁杆用户么，这都搞不定...
<iVIM2> adam8157: 应该说是数据流加压缩吧
<gjp> 好像没关系。。。。
<adam8157> iVIM2: 我试下
<MeaCulpa> ERP要是不用Oracle, 世界会有趣很多...
<cfy> 谁推荐下词典？名字，stardict
<gjp> 什么？
<cfy> 最好官方有的
<lubcat> 星际译王
<gjp> cfy：金山的。。
<lubcat> 词库自己下。。
<gebjgd> cfy: goldendict
<lubcat> 想要哪下哪。。。
<cfy> 名字阿
<cfy> 我要名字。
<cfy> 词典的名字，比如朗道
<cfy> 下方便，我有portage
<adam8157> iVIM2: 恩 不记得, 你说得对
<MeaCulpa> 开心和人人合并？
<gjp> 你干啥用呢？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: yeah, Gentooer从来不愁下载
<lubcat> 牛津。朗文
<lubcat> 朗曼
<iVIM2> adam8157: 估计你和tar的tar+xz的联合功能搞混了
<iVIM2> adam8157: WINDOWS下支持gz的，好像7-Zip不支持xz
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哈哈
<cfy> lubcat: ok.
<flh> 晚上，找不到键盘了，
<adam8157> iVIM2: 没有, 我只是不知道单独xz会不会记录
<iVIM2> adam8157: 压缩率一般来说这几个里面是不是xz最高
<lubcat> －。－
<adam8157> iVIM2: 忘了 我的xz都是传到服务器上解压
<adam8157> iVIM2: lzma系列都差不多的
<flh> iVIM2: ? 目的地
<adam8157> iVIM2: xz是压缩慢解压缩快
<iVIM2> adam8157: gzip不是lzma系列的
<flh> mpc toggle
<adam8157> iVIM2: 不是哦, 貌似常见的就lzma, 7z, xz
<microcai> happy debuging kernel with eclipse ....
<microcai> wow ...
<microcai> I like it ...
<microcai> 哈哈哈
<cfy> adam8157: lzma是算法。
<cfy> lzma,lzma2
<iVIM2> adam8157: .gz也不是很常用？
<iVIM2> cfy: lzma也是一个软件
<adam8157> cfy: 也是一种格式哦...
<iVIM2> cfy: lzma-utils好像叫做
<adam8157> iVIM2: linux下很常见
<ofan> http://blob.perl.org/books/impatient-perl/iperl.pdf
<ofan> Perl for Impatient Developer
<iVIM2> adam8157: WINDOWS我不太清楚，不知道WINDOWS是不是都是zip
<cfy> iVIM2: 还不是xz-utils
<cfy> iVIM2: 还不如xz-utils
<gjp> bz2更常见一些吧。。。
<cfy> adam8157: :)
<iVIM2> cfy: 我没记错的话xz-utils不支持多线程
<cfy> gzip最通用了。
<adam8157> iVIM2: zip比较流行...
<asmcos> upstart启动的时候什么消息也看不见，怎么调试？
<cfy> iVIM2: 你没记错
<iVIM2> adam8157: zip压缩率低
<flh> cfy: ? bz2
<caleb-> 标准 gz / bz2 应该也没多线程
<caleb-> bz2 多线程实现倒是很多
<asmcos> 用init=/bin/bash可以工作，在bash下getty 也能出现login
<adam8157> iVIM2: 压缩率不是问题, 现在的压缩更多是用来打包..
<caleb-> bz2 多线程实现倒是很多 <- 因为 bz2 太慢鸟…
<cfy> flh: bzip2
<iVIM2> adam8157: 打包的话就不需要那么多算法，直接tar -cf
<gjp> 我明白。。。
<flh> asmcos: 自动登录？
<cfy> xz需要大内存。。。。。。。。
<adam8157> iVIM2: 所以选来选去, 自己用tar.bz2, 传文件就7z...打包顺便压缩下嘛, 呵呵, 不压缩差很多, 压缩之后, 几种格式的差别可以接受
<asmcos> flh, 恩
<flh> cfy: 您好，总以为你是pfc
<gjp> 自己用arc。。。
<asmcos> flh, upstart 出现不了登录的界面
<asmcos> flh, 任何消息都不提示
<flh> asmcos: 如何ubuntu  luicd?
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1108979
<asmcos> flh, ubuntu 10.10 for mipsel
<gjp> 还好吧，luicd
<cfy> 大家看这里，xz的内存使用
<heiher> asmcos: 已经有啦?
<cfy> flh:
<flh> asmcos:我无gnome成功一次 ，不记得了
<asmcos> flh, 我自己编译的，使用debootstrap安装的
<heiher> asmcos: 你们是用龙芯吗
 * adam8157 看IQ84去了, 这小说挺好看, 推荐
<flh> asmcos:我们差不多池
<asmcos> heiher, , 对
<heiher> asmcos: 哦， 内核用啥的？
<asmcos> heiher, 龙芯自带的
<iVIM2> asmcos: 编译？
<heiher> asmcos: 哦，你用小本还是盒子？
<gjp> asmcos:龙芯咋样？
<asmcos> heiher, 小本子，
<heiher> asmcos: 哦。是2F吗？
<asmcos> 10.04能启动了
<asmcos> 2f的
<flh> asmcos: 我表达，五笔有问题，六六年的产品，哈哈
<heiher> asmcos: 哦。我那个2F小本坏了，你那个小本是新的？有没有死锁的问题？
<asmcos> heiher, 也是老的阿，
<asmcos> 编译不死
<heiher> asmcos: 哦。原来CPU有一个BUG。
<asmcos> 我装的debian squeeze版本
<asmcos> 2f有BUG?
<flh> asmcos:/sbin/autologin  or /usr/bin???
<heiher> asmcos: 是啊。
<lwf808> 龙芯电脑价格如何？
<asmcos> flh,我想用upstart启动
<asmcos> init=/bin/bash能启动
<heiher> lwf808: 官方网站上有，比较贵。
<lwf808> heiher, 好的
<iVIM2> asmcos: 你在哪里运行debootstrap
<flh> iVIM2: 工作的系统
<asmcos> iVIM2, debian
<asmcos> iVIM2, deian for mipsel
<flh> iVIM2: 我知：debian ,ubu ok
<iVIM2> asmcos: debootstrap能设置对每个组建编译？
<heiher> asmcos: 你参加龙芯杯了吗？
<flh> iVIM2: yes
<asmcos> iVIM2, 是安装的，
<asmcos> heiher, 我们学生参加了。
<asmcos> 编译，是我写的脚本
<heiher> asmcos: 哦。
<iVIM2> asmcos: 哦，内核也没编译？
<ofan> google-chrome >/dev/null 2>&1 &
<heiher> asmcos: 你是集群编译的?
<flh> ofan: ?  ?  ?
<asmcos> heiher, 不是集群，内核没有编译
<ofan> flh: 打错了
<heiher> asmcos: 哦，内核交叉编译就行了，很快。
<asmcos> 有人懂upstart吗
<flh> heiher: ?很快？
<asmcos> 我能将init目录配置启动一个login吗？
<hceasy> 嘿
<heiher> flh: 用x86的机器编译龙芯架构的内核。
<hceasy> 有人看过生死狙击么?
<heiher> hceasy: 你是说狙击生死线？还是？
<lubcat> 瞧过生死格斗。。
<flh> asmcos: 我半月前，似乎解决了，而眼下不会
<hceasy> 我们正在看
<asmcos> flh, 哦
<iVIM2> heiher: 他那种架构是在哪里常见的？
<heiher> iVIM2: 路由器常用吧
<heiher> iVIM2: mipsel
<heiher> 龙芯2F是兼容mips3指令集，外加一些龙芯的扩展指令。
<flh> asmcos: 非gnmoe...  各种登录。。。。自定义
<asmcos> flh, 有资料吗
<iVIM2> heiher: 那么象psp这种机器用现在的交叉编译工具能否编译出？
<flh> asmcos: 眼下我是debian 可以
<lubcat> psp....
<hceasy> 还有人看过么?
<hceasy> 生死狙击
<heiher> iVIM2: 理论可以。
<asmcos> flh, debian用的sysinit ?
<iVIM2> heiher: 那么怎么选择内核参数的Processor family
<flh> hceasy: 什么好片？
<hceasy> <flh> 就一个讲狙击手的
<flh> hceasy: 喜欢啊
<heiher> iVIM2: 看你的设备了，关键是动态库不好解决。
<hceasy> <flh> 刚才我和同学们又看时才注意到
<flh> hceasy: 抗日的，得看下
<hceasy> <flh> 不是那个抗日的 那个抗日的名字叫狩猎者
<flh> sh shdir/pps
<hceasy> 刚才看时我注意到
<hceasy> 那里有个fbi工作人员用irc
<hceasy> 他们的调查人员用谷歌地图.....
<MeaCulpa> irc最不安全了
<MeaCulpa> 还有狙击手最无聊了
<MeaCulpa> "越是厉害的杀手，越能靠近他的猎物" -- 杀手Leo
<hceasy> 我爱看
<hceasy> 这个电影好像很专业
<mofaph> 大家好。请问有人得到肾型过敏性紫癜吗？不知道在这里提问这样的问题合不合适，不过我实在找不到闲聊的中文 irc 。可能它存在，不过我没有找到。
<asmcos> exit
<asmcos> exit
<hceasy> 怎么我刚才一过来就没人说话了?
<mofaph> hceasy: 说什么呢？
<hceasy> 我说我和同学们在看生死狙击
<hceasy> 那里有个fbi工作人员用irc??
<mofaph> hceasy: 有没有主题是闲聊的 irc ？
<hceasy> 他们的调查人员用谷歌地图去定位
<zkwlx> 社交网络里的马克还用WGET呢，哈哈
<hceasy> <mofaph> 好像有个
<hceasy> 不过我忘记了
<hceasy> 得用英语
<mofaph> hceasy: 我知道了……是 ##English
<iVIM2> wget好
<mofaph> iVIM2: 可惜不是多线程的
<caleb-> mofaph: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=purpura+nephritis
<flh> mofaph: 多有什么好？
<iVIM2> mofaph: wget功能多，速度快
<mofaph> iVIM2: 没有多线程的快
<flh> mofaph: 您有多少带宽?
<mofaph> iVIM2: 只能说是各有所长了， wget 很灵活
<mofaph> flh: 极限下载速度 <100k
<flh> mofaph: 那就wget  吧
<zkwlx> wget专业
<mofaph> flh: 我如果要递归下载一个 ftp 站点里的文件的话，我会用 wget。但如果我要下载一个 iso 文件的话，我回用 快车，或者 BitTorrent
<iVIM2> mofaph: 这个未必，我这里512Kbps,wget经常能撑满带宽，但是axel反而
<iVIM2> mofaph: 快车……………………
<archl> 为啥？
<roylez_> freeflying: .
<archl> iso 的话就用axel
<flh> mofaph: 速度差别大不大？
<iVIM2> archl: 不敢aria2
<archl> aria2和迅雷是一级的。
<archl> 我说速度。和抢贷款。
<mofaph> flh: 就我的网络环境来说，wget 20~50k，快车 60~90k。axel 我没有用过。
<archl> axel就当成多线程的wget好了。
 * caleb- 用 aria2 常常下到坏的，还得用 torrent 修复
<caleb-> 没 torrent 就杯具鸟
<archl> 竟然和迅雷一样。。。
<archl> 迅雷就是到处下载东西损坏。
<lubcat> 除 了流氓气质不太一样
<caleb-> wget 基本没下过坏的
<flh> mofaph: 真的还是建议wget 实际的情况不太明白
<archl> wiki里wget最全。
<iVIM2> caleb-: 我觉得aria2损坏的原因是他不进行完整性检查
<mofaph> archl: 迅雷，就我以前使用的体验来说。最起码下电影没有发现损坏的情况。
<iVIM2> caleb-: 我就是说aria2c -c的参数
<iVIM2> caleb-: 他几乎只检查文件打消
<archl> mofaph:我用迅雷的时候迅雷还没有下载电影的功能。
<archl> ^_^
<iVIM2> caleb-: s/打消/大小/
<flh> mofaph: 对方服务大的情况好，我的wget 用足带宽
<caleb-> 迅雷是 malware 吧
<iVIM2> caleb-: 吸血雷
 * caleb- 虽然偶尔也迅雷一下
<archl> 上次使用迅雷大概是4年前了。
<archl> 好象是6年前开始用它的。
<iVIM2> caleb-: aria2c估计是为了代码效率而把完整性检查去掉了
<iVIM2> caleb-: 所以如果当中断网了之后很难continue
<iVIM2> caleb-: 我每次都是这样
<caleb-> 话说带宽够快的话，直接 wget 得了
<caleb-> 美帝都是看 youtube 高清的
<iVIM2> caleb-: wget不会出现类似情况，就是因为wget单线程
<mofaph> flh: 简单的例子，ubuntu-10.10 出来的时候。我用 wget 从官网下载的速度 20~40k，我同学用迅雷都 >90k
<caleb-> mofaph: 用 jigdo
<mofaph> caleb-: 没有用过
<iVIM2> caleb-: 听说mldonkey不错
<lubcat> 都在听说
<iVIM2> lubcat: 你用过mldonkey?
<lubcat> 所以我也只是一直在听说。
<iVIM2> lubcat: 我不太用p2p所以没有搞好浙东西
<iVIM2> s/浙/这/
<gjp> 都是传说。。。ml我用过。。。
<lubcat> 不太用。。。。
<mofaph> 我用 wget 一般都下载一些源码，没有下过大文件，就是 >300M的那种
<iVIM2> gjp: mldonkey如何
<gjp> 还可以，就是ui不好。。。
<archl> 我用wget下过很多800MB以上的东西。
<lubcat> 总得来说。网络好。啥都不错。
<iVIM2> gjp: 本来mldonkey就没有UI
<archl> :-)
<lubcat> 网络次。啥都表想
<gjp> web ui
<archl> transmission支持windows了。
<iVIM2> gjp: 我记得可以Telnet,开浏览器多累
<gjp> 命令行不好。。。。
<iVIM2> gjp: 那么下载速度如何？
<gjp> 我技术不行。。。。
<lwf808> vuze下载我觉得还可以
<iVIM2> gjp: 没什么技术不技术的问题，就是看你愿意不愿意花时间看说明书
<gjp> 还可以，我高id，100k以上。。。
<iVIM2> gjp: UI几乎不要看说明书
<iVIM2> gjp: 我觉得p2p没有优势
<tuxzz> 我在u下用BT能把我家的TP-link402路由器炸死
<gjp> 在驴子里算快的。。。。
<tuxzz> 驴子也能炸个半死
<iVIM2> gjp: 他支持多服务器
<caleb-> iVIM2: p2p 现在还是主流技术啊
<mofaph> 驴子还是骡子？
<gjp> 你下什么？
<iVIM2> caleb-: 大多数http都能下载吧
<archl> p2p的技术国内就用两个。。。一个bt，一个ed2k
<archl> 实际上好多好多了。。
<lolicon> =.=
<mofaph> iVIM2: p2p 挺好的，当然人数要够多
<lolicon> =.=
<caleb-> ppstream / skype
<gjp> 只要你肯连。。。。ml能连无数的服务器。。。。
<caleb-> 没 p2p 很多东西都无法实现
<iVIM2> caleb-: e.g?
<caleb-> iVIM2: ppstream / skype
<lwf808> 我刚刚看到一个ipv6的ip，在中国或者世界，ipv6发展的如何？
<iVIM2> caleb-: 我特指p2p download
<mofaph> chrome 有没有断点续传的插件？
<caleb-> 服务器撑不住
<caleb-> 总不能每个小公司都养一台超级电脑
<iVIM2> lwf808: 你也可以得到ipv6
<gjp> 用teredo
<mofaph> lwf808: 在中国似乎发展速度很慢，现在我在学校都没有看到一个 ipv6 的路由。
<lwf808> iVIM2, 我知道，但是我是在##freebsd上看到的
<caleb-> 校内网全面支持 ipv6 了吧
<iVIM2> mofaph: 为何要这种插件
<tuxzz> 大家网速都多少的
<tuxzz> 我的2Mbps(实际210Kbyte)
<lubcat> 养不起。。那个超级电脑据说有80+个cpu 1T内存。。其它都如浮云。高高在上
<mofaph> iVIM2: 有时需要用 chrome 下东西。
<iVIM2> mofaph: 复制链接地址然后axel
<lwf808> 常规速度为230k左右
<lolicon> caleb 我们那里关了 。。。
<gjp> 大家谁在墙内？
<lolicon> 不知道问什么 。。。
<lubcat> 谁不完全在墙内？
<mofaph> iVIM2: 我比较懒……只下载一个东西的时候，我不想打开终端。
<archl> 我不会翻墙。
<lolicon> 。。。
<archl> 谁告诉我怎么办？
<mofaph> caleb-: 校园网支持 ipv6 我没有感觉
<lolicon> archl: 锻炼身体，保卫祖国
<archl> 终端多好玩。
<gjp> ipv6+hosts翻墙
<tuxzz> archl>看洋_葱?头!说明书
<archl> 不会用。。。没听说过。
<lubcat> 继续没听说过的好
<lolicon> archl:  用 google reader
<mofaph> archl: 除非你在中断用浏览器
<gjp> teredo+hosts...
<mofaph> archl: 终端
<lolicon> archl: 订阅一些河蟹feed
<archl> 。。。
<lwf808> mofaph, 你是学生么？
<archl> 不知道哪些是。。。
<iVIM2> mofaph: 用firefox
<mofaph> lwf808: 是啊
<mofaph> iVIM2: 我喜欢用 chrome
<iVIM2> mofaph: chromium有很多东西很不完善
<mofaph> iVIM2: 是 chrome
<iVIM2> mofaph: chrome更加不完善
<iVIM2> mofaph: 比如Linux SSL Cartificate
<mofaph> iVIM2: 比如呢？
<lwf808> 浏览器，我只有一个要求，能右键关闭，因为我的鼠标左键不好使
<iVIM2> mofaph: 比如vimperator
<iVIM2> lwf808: 用Firefox
<caleb-> lwf808: 一个新鼠标才几十块…
<lwf808> 是的
<iVIM2> lwf808: 用Firefox
<lolicon> lwf808:  换鼠标才是正道
<archl> 好贵。
<archl> 鼠标好贵。。。
<mofaph> iVIM2: 我没有用到那些功能，chrome 对于我的需求来说，已经足够了。我需要的是一个断点续传的 chrome 插件。
<lwf808> caleb-, 我的电脑才买了100来的二手
<iVIM2> mofaph: vimperator太强大了
<void1> 100是怎么样的电脑阿
<iVIM2> mofaph: 用vim的操作方法操作firefox
<gjp> 表
<iVIM2> lwf808: 用Firefox
<mofaph> iVIM2: 我用 emacs 的……
<iVIM2> mofaph: 这个……
<iVIM2> mofaph: emacs本身有上网的吧？
<pocoyo> iVIM2: 比较自虐。
<gjp> 好像把。。。
<mofaph> iVIM2: 再说，那个不是浏览器的问题，是浏览器的插件问题。
<lwf808> loader, 没关系，自从没有win鼠标的作用比较小了，
<lubcat> 没有自虐 何来自强
<lwf808> iVIM2, firefox还不错，在用
<mofaph> iVIM2: 我不喜欢在 emacs 下用浏览器。
<iVIM2> mofaph: 浏览器插件的问题，可以这么说。但是显然是因为Google社区不活跃
<iVIM2> mofaph: 连个SSL证书管理都搞不好的，还借助Mozilla的工具
<iVIM2> lwf808: 装vimperator插件
<lwf808> mofaph, 你现在学那个方向的？
<caleb-> iVIM2: chrom* 插件社群很活跃的
<gjp> chrome才诞生几天？
<mofaph> lwf808: 没有方向……对 kernel 比较感兴趣
<lwf808> iVIM2, firefox ?我用了一个什么tab ul...的。还不错的样子
<roylez_> happyaron: http://jandan.net/2010/11/25/embarrassed-to-use-phone.html
<iVIM2> lwf808: 你对vim熟悉的话强烈推荐vimperator,不熟悉的话也可以用用
<iVIM2> lwf808: 因为ZZ就能退出Firefox,或者ZQ,不需要那个累赘的鼠标点击
<lwf808> iVIM2, 挺有意思 的，我看看
<mofaph> iVIM2: 有时候就只想用鼠标，不想碰键盘……
<iVIM2> lwf808: f就能导航，/就能搜索，H就能后退，L就能前进
<lubcat> 有时候想意念。。不想动手
<caleb-> mofaph: 安装 keynav
<AleiPhoenix> 在讲Vimperator?
<lwf808> iVIM2, 谢谢，功能好像很强
<iVIM2> lwf808: Ctrl+U==up,Ctrl+D==down,Ctrl+F==Forward(一页一页往下翻页),Ctrl+B==Backward
<gjp> lubcat:。。。。。。。。。汗
<iVIM2> lwf808: 你可以看看插件的帮助
<iVIM2> lwf808: :help
<mofaph> caleb-: 什么东西的？
<iVIM2> AleiPhoenix: 只是蛊惑别人用vimperator罢了，讲解么算了，我也不熟悉
<lubcat> 汗个啥。又不是不可能。
<gjp> lubcat:？？？？？
<lwf808> iVIM2, 好的
<lubcat> gjp: 有个第六感操作视频没瞧过？
<iVIM2> lwf808: 一种全新的操作方式，什么工具栏，地址栏什么的全没了
<gjp> lubcat:没。。。。
<iVIM2> lwf808: 按下o然后输入网址是在当前页面打开新地址
<lubcat> ...
<lwf808> iVIM2, 内存只有256，在下载这东东，可能要过一会儿才能打开firefox，现在太卡了
<iVIM2> lwf808: 按下t然后输入网址是打开新tab开地址
<iVIM2> lwf808: 内存256没啥问题的
<lwf808> 好的
<iVIM2> lwf808: 你把Firefox换成Swiftfox
<lwf808> 挺方便的麻
<iVIM2> lwf808: 那个稍微快些
<iVIM2> lwf808: Swiftfox听说是在Firefox编译参数上面作了一些优化
<iVIM2> lwf808: 不影响FF功能的
<lubcat> gjp: 搜索 第六感科技
<roylez_> tenzu: ..
<mofaph> 喜欢终端的朋友，有没有用过 screen ？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<lwf808> 没有，现在我在rehl下，稍微显得卡，等会我跑回freebsd，会好很多，
 * reiv` 用conkeror...
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁~~！
<iVIM2> mofaph: 没有，正在准备想要用
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/WC6Vo.jpg
<lwf808> iVIM2, 应为我的freebsd很小个
<roylez_> tenzu: 我好像要这东西......可惜老了
<iVIM2> lwf808: ä½ freebsd?
<lolicon> 啊 。。。。 好想找个萝莉来控啊 ><
<pocoyo> roylez_: 飞行器？
<jgjgjgjgj> ME TOO
<lwf808> iVIM2, freebsd+xorg+firfox3，速度还是很不错的
<roylez_> lolicon: 死喵
<tenzu> roylez_: 等你娃给你做
<lubcat> 自己生个。。将来想怎么玩还不好说
<iVIM2> lwf808: 我没用过BSD
<lwf808> iVIM2, 再加fctix
<roylez_> tenzu: 女娃不玩这个的吧
<roylez_> pocoyo: 小规模杀伤性武器
<gjp> 计算机性能差的话装啥系统？windows除外。。。
<lubcat> puppy
<mofaph> gjp: lfs，^_^
<lubcat> dos3.2
<lolicon> gjp: 换一台
<tenzu> roylez_: 你可以教育她，让她学噻
<gjp> lubcat:不至于。。。
<iVIM2> gjp: archlinux吧
<tenzu> lolicon: 控条蛇吧
<jgjgjgjgj> 谁听过limbo语言
<lwf808> iVIM2, swiftfox中文字体支持如何？
<iVIM2> gjp: debian也可以
<lolicon> mofaph: 性能不行还玩 lfs 。。 你不如说玩 gentoo 。。
<lubcat> 啥时候出人类语言。。
<reiv> gjp: gentoo吧。不過要專門找台機器來distcc。
<roylez_> lolicon: 死喵怎么现在突然上网了
<lwf808> iVIM2, bsd和linux差不多
<lubcat> 都是拿来玩的啊。
<iVIM2> lwf808: 好像不支持中文的菜单什么的
<lolicon> roylez_: 学校 Ipv6 关了， 无限坑爹 。。
<iVIM2> lwf808: 有可能有中文语言包
<lolicon> iVIM2: 胡说 。。
<roylez_> lolicon: 我至今没有ipv6过
<mofaph> lolicon: 编译痛苦而已
<lolicon> iVIM2: bsd 肯定支持中文啊
<iVIM2> lolicon: 我什么时候在说bsd阿
<lolicon> iVIM2: 不过据闻和 linux 差别颇大
<iVIM2> lolicon: 我说Swiftfox怎么断章取义的
<roylez_> lolicon: 想到网址都需要转换，然后就觉得麻烦
<lolicon> iVIM2: swiftfox 就洗洗睡吧 。。
<lwf808> iVIM2, 菜单不需要，主要是网页内容，我用真实字体，不会links之类的就好
<lolicon> iVIM2: 自己搞的那个启动脚本恶心的不得了
<iVIM2> lwf808: 是Truetype字体
<gjp> 我还是说一下性能吧。。。。700余内存，1.5ghz cpu 显卡intel集成的，无视。。。
<iVIM2> lwf808: 你用了就知道
<iVIM2> lwf808: 其实和Firefox是一回事请
<iVIM2> lwf808: 只不过编译的时候对处理器特殊优化
<iVIM2> lolicon: 额，我不清楚Swiftfox如何制作的
<mofaph> gjp: 我的机器就跟你的差不多……我装了 ubuntu
<jgjgjgjgj> inferno系统谁用过
<iVIM2> gjp: 够好了
<mofaph> gjp: 目前看起来还好
<lolicon> gjp: 比我的好了
<iVIM2> gjp: archlinux绰绰有余
<gjp> mofaph:ubuntu有些卡。。。
<cfy> 谁会matlab或者octave?
<iVIM2> lolicon: swiftfox怎么做的你知道吗？
<gjp> 6年前的机子。。。
<lolicon> gjp: 我 256 照跑 firefox 。。 还要是 win 下的
<iVIM2> lolicon: 我觉得不太可能就是march=...这样简单优化
 * reiv quit
<mofaph> gjp: >700M 的内存，1.5GHz 的 CPU 已经不错的了。你平时上网编辑文档都不成问题的
<iVIM2> gjp: 我内存才512
<gjp> 。。。。
<mofaph> gjp: 随便装个发行版本就行了
<iVIM2> gjp: 我已经觉得多的不得了了
<iVIM2> gjp: CPU是Pentium M
<linvnew> 没有讲座
<lwf808> iVIM2, 明天试试，下载还不能很快完成，我的irc老是慢三拍，好像隔很久才连服务器一次
<AleiPhoenix> 请问一下 这个讲座是定期有的吗？
<iVIM2> lwf808: 下载什么？vimperator?那东西才几K
<mofaph> 对了，有了用过 loadkeys(1) 吗？
<lolicon> iVIM2: 就是这样优化
<iVIM2> lolicon: 只有这样？
<gjp> 可我cpu经常50%以上。。。ubuntu10.04.1.。。
<lwf808> iVIM2, 我下载一个centos，因为本本对freebsd不友好，要搞个linux来引导引导
<iVIM2> lwf808: archlinux不错
<lwf808> iVIM2, 主力在freebsd，不想跑了
<iVIM2> lolicon: 那意思是说我如果march=pentium-m岂不是优化的比他还厉害？
<jgjgjgjgj> I LIKE IT
<lolicon> iVIM2: 我的扣肉2编译firefox要半小时
<jgjgjgjgj> 你BSD是什么版本
<lwf808> iVIM2, linux很不错，太多粉丝了，功能很完善
<iVIM2> lolicon: Core 2你开多少j?-j4差不多吧
<LeithWong> 支持archlinux
<iVIM2> lwf808: 用archlinux
<lolicon> iVIM2: 嗯
<iVIM2> lwf808: archlinux的官方说法说他的Simple更加接近于UNIX
<lwf808> lolicon, 那么不快的，我好像都是小时计算的，看来我电脑真不行了
<lwf808> lolicon, 那么快
<iVIM2> lolicon: 除了gcc,g++之外还有什么编译？
<iVIM2> lwf808: Linux比较活跃吧，听说BSD是学院派
<iVIM2> lwf808: 个人计算机的表现不如Linux
<lolicon> linux 的硬件支持好多了 。。
<heiher> iVIM2: BSD是学院派的
<heiher> iVIM2: 我现在就用 FreeBSD ，还行。
<heiher> iVIM2: 当然，作服务器比较不错。
<iVIM2> heiher: 我不想折腾BSD
<heiher> iVIM2: 嗯。
<jgjgjgjgj> BSD是什么版本的
<iVIM2> lolicon: --march和--mtune有何区别
<lolicon> lolicon: 无
<johann_> 有没人讲鬼故事？
<lolicon> lolicon: 看 man 。。
<lwf808> iVIM2, 什么派的都没啥关系，我觉得熟悉一个系统就很不错了，多了乱
<mofaph> lwf808: 引导用 grub2 就可以啦
<LeithWong> freebsd就是一个近似BSD已经不学院了
<heiher> lwf808: 是这么回事，再优秀的系统不能使它很好的工作都白搭。
<lwf808> mofaph, freebsd在安装是可以选grub吗？我没有注意
<iVIM2> lolicon: 我在看gnu的官方的说明才看到了mtune了，我看不懂他对于说mtune和march关系的英语
<lwf808> heiher, 高见
<pocoyo> 请问一下 firefox 有没有像vim插件那个 显示链接标号的？ ？
<lolicon> iVIM2: 看 gentoo 手册 。。。用那个选项就行了 。。
<lolicon> pocoyo: f ?
<iVIM2> lolicon: Gentoo手册说的是CFLAGS,CXXFLAGS我记得的，不过我不用Gentoo
<pocoyo> lolicon: 嗯 有没有别的插件 实现类似的功能？
<lolicon> ~.~
<iVIM2> lwf808: vimperator!!!
<iVIM2> lolicon: 而且Gentoo说的是march
<iVIM2> lolicon: 我傻掉了
<iVIM2> lolicon: --march=native OK!
<lainme> 最近u盘经常read-only，可能是什么情况？
<lolicon> lainme: 写保护打开了
<tenzu> 写保护坏了
<pocoyo> lolicon: mouseless browsing.
<lainme> lolicon: 有时正在使用就这样了，重新挂载可以好。是u盘有故障所以系统进行写保护？
<lolicon> pocoyo: 我喜欢点 。。。。
<pocoyo> lolicon: er..
<lubcat> 点穴？
<iVIM2> lainme: fsck看看
<iVIM2> lwf808: vimperator搞好了吗？
<iVIM2> lwf808: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4891/
<pocoyo> SEPARATOR 是哪个键？？？
<lubcat> 正常键盘。。。？
<lwf808> iVIM2, 为了你，我决定打开firefox了，虽然将会很卡
<iVIM2> lwf808: 你是不是开了桌面环境？
<lwf808> iVIM2, 现在rehl下，一般都在桌面
<iVIM2> lwf808: 我一般性不开的
<iVIM2> lwf808: 我就开个重量级的openbox
<lwf808> iVIM2, 你现在也没有开么？我还没有试过，
<lwf808> iVIM2, 怎么支持中文？文泉字体么？
<iVIM2> lwf808: 恩，wqy-microhei
<iVIM2> lwf808: fcitx + openbox + dbus-launch xterm
<lwf808> iVIM2, 我要试试，那样xorg也省了
<iVIM2> lwf808: xorg当然要开
<iVIM2> lwf808: 只不过是xinit罢了
<iVIM2> lwf808: 不过听说最新的Linux已经用新的代替xorg了
<lwf808> iVIM2, 有xorg就可以了，我就是freebsd+xorg+firefox+fctix
<iVIM2> lwf808: 最新的Ubuntu Linux
<iVIM2> lwf808: 你为何没有窗口管理器
<iVIM2> lwf808: xterm要开一个吧，否则没有终端太难工作了
<iVIM2> lwf808: 切换到tty不是特别好
<lwf808> iVIM2, 不用窗口，进去后一切用xterm打开，像firefox,stardict
<iVIM2> lwf808: 你如果要开好几个终端呢？
<iVIM2> lwf808: 你screen的我想起来了
<lwf808> iVIM2, 一般默认开三个，不过就算速度和中文输入比较难兼顾，一般让firefox,xchat开中文，那样速度快
<iVIM2> iVIM2: 什么意思？
<iVIM2> iVIM2: 中文输入不错阿
<iVIM2> iVIM2: fcitx很稳定阿
<lolicon> rxvt 中文设不好的话会巨卡。。。
<Hiphen> 来，问个问题
<Hiphen> “桌面”和“窗口管理器”有什么区别
<Hiphen> 有人了解吗
<iVIM2> Hiphen: 窗口管理器只是管理窗口的
<Hiphen> 即desktop envirnment 和 window manager
<lwf808> iVIM2, 要是设置中文输入的话，xorg启动很慢，于是我只在几个常用软件开中文输入，其他好像不能
<Hiphen> iVIM2:
<iVIM2> lwf808: 好像只要开了fcitx就能中文输入吧
<Hiphen> iVIM2: 嗯，但是，fvwm也基本和桌面差不多阿
<Hiphen> iVIM2: 为什么还是归到wm里面呢
<iVIM2> Hiphen: 你问roylez_
<lwf808> iVIM2, 我开了fcitx，但是想abiword在en_US下，不能获得焦点
<Hiphen> o, roylez_在吗
<roylez_> Hiphen: .
<Hiphen> roylez_: 请教下DE和WM的异同
<iVIM2> lwf808: export LC_ALL=zh_CN.UTF-8
<lwf808> iVIM2, 我在.profile下设置，会变得很慢。
<roylez_> Hiphen: 好难讲...
<iVIM2> lwf808: 你是不是开的是zh_CN.GB2312之类的？
<lwf808> iVIM2, 但是设置成en_US就会很快启动xorg,但是中文就不行了
<roylez_> Hiphen: wm使用来管理窗口的软件，wm＋一堆你选择的软件，构成了de
<Hiphen> roylez_: 嗯，只想了解历史背景，是否有比喻可以说明的
<iVIM2> lwf808: 你是zh_CN.GB2312?
<Hiphen> roylez_: 那在de上可以选择不同的wm么？
<iVIM2> Hiphen: 可以
<roylez_> Hiphen: 比如gnome这个de，默认的wm是metacity，你可以用awesome，fluxbox什么的，代替metacity
<Hiphen> roylez_: 哦哦
<iVIM2> lwf808: ä½ cat /etc/locale.gen
<roylez_> Hiphen: 可以替代metacity的多了去了，还有fvwm，sawfish...大把的
<lwf808> iVIM2, 于是我在那个不知道啥地方了，就是xterm启动的脚步设中文，启动程序
<iVIM2> lwf808: 说实话我不知道.profile是什么
<Hiphen> roylez_: 哦哦，这样我明白了，谢谢阿～
<iVIM2> lwf808: 哦，知道了
<lwf808> iVIM2, 当前用户配置，登陆时读取
<iVIM2> lwf808: RHEL我实在不清楚，你cat /etc/locale.gen
<iVIM2> lwf808: 我一般性直接.bashrc修改了
<lwf808> iVIM2, rehl没有那个文件，那个文件是说什么的？本地化配置？
<iVIM2> lwf808: 就是定义系统中支持的编码
<lwf808> iVIM2, 我找找，rehl我也不熟，嘿嘿
<lwf808> rehl是我第一个开源操作系统，初恋阿！
<liukai> 大家都讨论什么呢？
<lolicon> =.=
<heiher> lwf808: rehl 是什么东西？
<lolicon> 天降F
<lolicon> 呆唯好萌
<heiher> lwf808: linux内核的？
<lolicon> heiher: rhel
<liukai> fc
<lolicon> 话说 rhel 要钱的
<lwf808> 什么？
<heiher> lolicon: 哦。
<Hiphen> lolicon: rhel多少钱一套
<liukai> 前两天给fc更新内核，发现新内核不能启动，是不是fc还要自己编译啊？
<lolicon> lolicon: 不知道呢 。。。 用 fc 就行了嘛。。
<roylez_> lolicon: compdef t=todo.sh
<lwf808> heiher, rhel不用钱的，中国版
<heiher> lwf808: 呵呵，还有这好事？
<Hongbo> rhel=redhat enterprise Linux?还分语言版本？
<nihui> kde 4.6 beta1 发布
<lwf808> heiher, red hat不是卖服务吗？好像系统都不用钱吧，没有细究，gnu好像要求他不用钱，但是升级不了
<lolicon> lwf808: 木有支持 。。
<Hongbo> 好像是安装后交钱注册，然后提供服务，不叫钱不影响使用，但是不能升级
<catcher> debian 的网站看的好晕  那么多光盘镜像 不知道下哪个
<lwf808> 卡了很久，装了vimperator，结果firefox版本太低，看来要等我centos下载完再搞
<Hiphen> roylez_: 再来一个问题，我查到资料，随着gnome发布的，是sawfish的WM，为什么现在换成是metacity?
<Hiphen> roylez_: 是ubuntu固有的吗？还是gnome换政策了
<roylez_> Hiphen: 现在为什么大家都向compiz什么的转呢？一样的道理
<roylez_> Hiphen: 有人喜新厌旧了呗
<catcher> 问一下 debian testing live-cd能装到硬盘吗
<void1> testing哪里来live-cd
<catcher> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/squeeze_live_beta1/
<Hiphen> roylez_: have no idea... 不了解ubuntu的历史
<catcher> 网站好乱啊
<void1> 原来已经beta了
<lwf808> catcher, 好像下第一个光盘就可以安装系统了，我看过一次，不过没有下过
<Hiphen> roylez_: 有机会玩玩其他wm先，一时路过而已..
<lwf808> catcher, DVD
<Hiphen> roylez_: 谢了
<DraZet> 哈楼哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<catcher> dvd太大了
 * adam8157 1Q84 竟然是三卷本....刚看完第一卷
<catcher> 下载那个 600多的cd了
<catcher> debian 我来了
<hkuieagle> catcher, good luck
<void1> debian testing安装很可能出问题，希望这个beta版没问题
<DraZet> debian我喜欢那个mini版
<DraZet> pidgin好奇怪阿 大家的昵称颜色不一样
<void1> 我从来都是用netinst 安装的
<DraZet> 恩
<cosnis> reenode.net *** Chec
<cosnis> reenode.net *** Coul
<cosnis> et *** Looking up yo
<cosnis> et *** Checking Iden
<cosnis> et *** Couldn't look
<iVIM2> void1: Debian Testing安装起来比较困难
<cosnis> reenode.net *** Chec
<cosnis> reenode.net *** Coul
<cosnis> et *** Looking up yo
<cosnis> et *** Checking Iden
<cosnis> et *** Couldn't look
<iVIM2> lwf808: 你装个ArchLinux吧
<iVIM2> lwf808: CentOS很多东西好像也老
<void1> iVIM2: 没什么特别困难的，会用grub就差不多了
<DraZet> testing 怎么困难了阿
<catcher> 我是认准debianle
<iVIM2> void1: 主要是要成功安装困难
<lwf808> iVIM2, 换系统是没有可能的了，我的目标都在freebsd里了
<iVIM2> void1: 我那个装到一半会自动关机的
<iVIM2> lwf808: 我说你的Linux换掉
<iVIM2> lwf808: rhel收费的
<DraZet> arch也挺好
<void1> iVIM2: 我装过好多次，从来没有过自动关机
<iVIM2> void1: 好像是在装内核的时候
<DraZet> iVIM2: 你的机器有什么特别的么
<void1> 装testing一般最多是引导程序装不上，或者x起不来
<lwf808> iVIM2, linux可以考虑，我用过gentoo，不过感觉太烦了，linux我想搞些易用的
<iVIM2> void1: 他有2种安装方式，一个alternate会自动关机，我是选择另外一个
<xhw5141>  opensuse也是个不错的选择
<DraZet> 以后suse就死了
<iVIM2> lwf808: ArchLinux按照新手手册应该容易的
<void1> debian installer本来就是ubuntu的alternate呀
<lwf808> iVIM2, archlinux下载速度快不？
<iVIM2> lwf808: 要看你的网络环境
<iVIM2> lwf808: 最近好像比较快
<xhw5141> 163的源挺快的
<iVIM2> DraZet: 不知道
<hawk1918> 我刚装了ati的新驱动， 发现温度比开源驱动低5度
<iVIM2> DraZet: Lenny没出过这种问题
<DraZet> hawk1918: 你的是TP？
<lwf808> iVIM2, 我明天下载一个来看看
<hawk1918> DraZet, 什么是TP？
<hawk1918> 我的是本子
<iVIM2> lwf808: 你要会用U盘安装
<RabbitHair> 老大们谁在ubuntu下同步过itouch啊
<void1> thinkpad
<cfy> 谁会matlab?
<DraZet> hawk1918: thinkpad
<iVIM2> lwf808: 或者刻盘
<cfy> 或者octave
<iVIM2> lwf808: 刻盘稍微方便
<hawk1918> DraZet, 不是是hp pavilion dv5-1125nr
<DraZet> hawk1918: 新驱动是在哪里装的？
<iVIM2> lwf808: U盘要重写数据
<xliotx> 有用compiz的么？问个问题。我不小心选了indirect rendering，结果黑屏了，重启仍然黑屏，怎么才能把这选项去掉啊？？？急
<hawk1918> 老鸡巴逝热了
<olvi> ~~
<olvi> ¿´µ½Ã´
<^k^> olvi:say 看到么 in gb18030 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<hawk1918> DraZet, 从amd官网下的
<olvi> ^k^: ºÇºÇ
<lainme> xliotx: 删配置
<^k^> olvi:say ^k^: 最最 in EUC-JP ? But we use UTF-8 !
<DraZet> hawk1918: 哦
<hawk1918> 然后， sudo sh
<xliotx> 配置在哪？家目录没找到
<lwf808> iVIM2, 我最大的u盘才2G, 不知道它的大小如何？
<hawk1918> cfy, 会maTLAB是什么意思？ 会用，还是会装？
<iVIM2> lwf808: 够，就是要清空数据
<iVIM2> lwf808: 大概400M不到
<iVIM2> lwf808: 但是要重写所有数据
<iVIM2> lwf808: 按照新手手册上的说法
<lwf808> iVIM2, 清空不怕。好的
<iVIM2> lwf808: 否则就比较麻烦，要syslinux
<DraZet> 瓦卡卡 三国杀有web版 在linux下也可以玩了
<DraZet> happy阿
<touparx> DraZet: 貌似N早就有吧
<hawk1918> DraZet, 你不觉得flash不够用么？ 不卡么？
<lwf808> DraZet, 游戏远去了
<touparx> DraZet: 才发现？
<DraZet> 一直是在win下玩的
<DraZet> 是的
<hawk1918> touparx, 不是， 原来老掉线， 用ubuntu的时候
<iVIM2> lwf808: 按照新手手册上面配置到xorg安装之前你做件事情
<iVIM2> lwf808: 就是pacman -Sy powerpill
<iVIM2> lwf808: 然后用powerpill代替pacman
<olvi> 好了啊
<lwf808> iVIM2, 干嘛的？
<DraZet> 跟win下不一样
<iVIM2> lwf808: 这东西加速下载，就是多源多线程下载
<iVIM2> lwf808: 不过最关键你要选对是中国的源
<hawk1918> 什么型号的本载显卡对linux的支持比较好？
<lazysnake> hawk1918: nv或者intel吧。
<hawk1918> lazysnake, 给个具体型号行么？
<hawk1918> 我的室友的g105m的驱动相当不好， 表现还不如我的ati Hd 3200呢
<hawk1918> lazysnake,
<lazysnake> hawk1918: 太具體我不知道，你可以參考一下blacklist裏的，不在裏面應該沒什麽問題。
<hawk1918> 在哪里去看blacklist?
<quinn> 今天的人还真多
<hawk1918> 反正我的HD3200在win下看电影比在ubuntu下好不少啊
<iVIM2> hawk1918: 什么支持不好
<lazysnake> quinn: 開了課堂之後irc就火了
<hawk1918> 对显卡的支持
<iVIM2> hawk1918: 显卡复杂了
<quinn> lazysnake: 我很久没有上网了，昨天晚上就发现人多了，也不乱聊了
<iVIM2> hawk1918: 和内核驱动，和xorg都有关系
<hawk1918> 和xorg还有关系？
<hawk1918> 那自己编译内核还能提高显卡的表现？
<hawk1918> ivim2, to you
<hawk1918> iVIM2,  to
<iVIM2> hawk1918: 你看Device Drivers ---> Graphical Support
<iVIM2> hawk1918: 现在好像有新的XWindow,不是xorg
<happyaron> iVIM2: wayland?
<happyaron> iVIM2: 在桌面领域还是个雏形
<iVIM2> happyaron: 我找不到了
<hawk1918> 显卡在轻量级桌面下的表现会比在gnome下好么？
<happyaron> hawk1918: 显然会。
<iVIM2> happyaron: 应该不会吧
<hawk1918> 放电影什么的能更流畅么？
<iVIM2> happyaron: 至少对现像效果我觉得不会产生变化，只有响应速度可能
<happyaron> iVIM2: 需要绘制的东西少了。
<happyaron> iVIM2: 呈现的效果当然也应该简单了一些。
<hawk1918> 但貌似折腾fmwm之类的很蛋疼啊
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> iGnome: ^
<happyaron> iGnome: 有人说你蛋疼。
<iVIM2> hawk1918: 那就openbox
<hawk1918> 好装么？
<zkwlx> 怎样让Tk下的Text控件只能显示不能键盘输入的Text控件？
<hawk1918> 就怕费事~
<iVIM2> hawk1918: openbox容易
<iGnome> happyaron: 别人外行，连名称都打错的。放过放过。
<lazysnake> hawk1918: twm最不費事了 :-D 速度一流，openbox是很多人的軟件
<hawk1918> iVIM2, 论坛里有教程是么？
<hawk1918> 找机会看看撒
<iVIM2> hawk1918: 你什么操作系统
<hawk1918> ubutnu 1010
<zkwlx> 怎样让Tk下的Text控件变成只能显示不能键盘输入的Text控件？(少俩字)
<iVIM2> hawk1918: sudo apt-get install aptitude && aptitude install openbox就装上了
<iVIM2> hawk1918: sudo apt-get install aptitude && sudo aptitude install openbox就装上了
<Gann> openbox是什么？
<iVIM2> hawk1918: 几乎不要配置什么
<happyaron> iGnome: ...
<iVIM2> hawk1918: 对了，OpenBox不是桌面
<hawk1918> iVIM2, 额
<lazysnake> hawk1918: 具體的東西你大可以google之。教程有不少。
<hkuieagle> 还是gome好啊，什么不用配置，神马wm都是浮云
<iVIM2> hawk1918: 只是一个Window Manager罢了
<iVIM2> hawk1918: 窗口管理器
<iVIM2> hawk1918: 我个人觉得桌面没用
<Gann> 谁能搞个openbox的抓图来看看啊
<iVIM2> Gann: 只有标题栏右上角有三个控制窗口的按钮罢了
<hkuieagle> Gann，弄个壁纸全屏就是了
<Gann> hkuieagle: 很形象啊
<ofan> using awesome..
<DraZet> 擦 118M的驱动
<iVIM2> DraZet: ？
<DraZet> ati显卡的驱动
<iVIM2> DraZet: Linux内核里面的ati没驱动？
<DraZet> 我说的是官方的
<iVIM2> DraZet: 大概功能全吧，对了，是否开源？
<ofan> 哪有那么大
<DraZet> 118M 就是阿
<DraZet> ofan: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-10-11-x86.x86_64.run
<ofan> 额
<ofan> 现在正在下载
<DraZet> 狗日的 ATI 做个驱动都做不好
<DraZet> 是阿
<DraZet> 我是HD 3400的
<ofan> 我的3470
<DraZet> T400?
<ofan> 这地址好像有问题  经常没速度
<ofan> t3200
<DraZet> ofan: 我还行23ke
<DraZet> ofan: 什么牌子的本？
<ofan> acer
<DraZet> 哦 我是T400
<ofan> tp阿
<DraZet> 恩
<ofan> 不错
<ofan> nnnd的yaourt不能断点续传么
<DraZet> ofan: 能阿 好像可以设置吧
<DraZet> google一下
<ofan> 没速度唉
<DraZet> of
<DraZet> ofan: 什么没速度？
<ofan> DraZet: 下载驱动
<DraZet> ofan: 我是512的网通
<DraZet> ofan: å°±20k
<ofan> DraZet: 我这速度快 但ati给限制了速度
<ofan> nnnnd
<booduklee_> 求教，tar解压时候出现归档文件错误该如何解决
<DraZet> ofan: 你多少速度？
<ofan> DraZet: 一开始能到500多KB/s 稳定后20k
<ofan> nnd 用axel下
<catcher> aria2c 好像比其他下载工具 磁盘读写频繁
<YiMing> 嗨，晚上好大家
<catcher> 下个东西一直 硬盘灯一直闪
<DraZet> 哦
<gebjgd> catcher: 下载东西 硬盘不闪？
<gebjgd> catcher: 这不是扯呢么
<catcher> aria2c 确实是这样的
<catcher> 观察很多次了
<gebjgd> catcher: 蛋疼
<Gann> catcher: aria2c能下载bt吗
<YiMing>  什么下载工具呀。。。？
<catcher> 能  不用它 bt
<DraZet> 困了 睡觉了 88
<iGnome> catcher: 预先分配空间的，当然是这样了
<Gann> catcher: 下载bt有什么特殊参数吗
<catcher> 没用它下过bt
<gebjgd> Gann:  -T, --torrent-file=TORRENT_FILE
<gebjgd> Gann: 自己help不就看到了么
<night> v_v在马
<night> 这里的人时长期参与的吗？
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 依依
<quinn> ATI显卡是不是对Arch支持不好
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<lazysnake> 色鬼哥:-D
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 鄙视你
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 老死鬼
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 为啥 ？
<zmcbb30> 。。。。。。。
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 貌似你比较老
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你比我老好不好
<zmcbb30> ....
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 该死的....你多大
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你不是82年的么
<zmcbb30> 明显的不是
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 80年的？
<zmcbb30> .....
<zmcbb30> 80的是你
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 屁
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 哦，对了你是79年的
<zmcbb30> 79
<zmcbb30> 的是雕叔
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 雕毛是79年的？
<zmcbb30> 是
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 你是81的
<zmcbb30> ........
<zmcbb30> 80到89你总会朦到的吧
<ultimatebuster> 87.5
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 那么小就去买春
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 不学好
<Lavande> 请教一个问题，一个网络教学系统，web页面登录，能计算在线时长吗？
<Lavande> 如果能，是什么原理？
<Wo-TaoYan> 有人吗~~~
<Wo-TaoYan> 有人嘛~~~~
<MopperWhite> 问一下，
<MopperWhite> 明天要演讲
<Wo-TaoYan> ib-perl, ~~~
<MopperWhite> 应该选择什么题材？
<Wo-TaoYan> ib-perl,
<Wo-TaoYan> ~~
<Wo-TaoYan> perl 高手有吗？
<Wo-TaoYan> 有会  python perl 的吗？
<Wo-TaoYan> MopperWhite,  hummm?
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: 演讲什么？
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: 范畴呢
<MopperWhite> 《我有一个梦想》怎么样？
<MopperWhite> 就是随便找一篇，朗读。
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: 臭遍街了
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: <<我X你妈，GFW>>
<MopperWhite> 说是要名人的
<MopperWhite> 在学校里！！！
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: 小波阿
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: 还不名人？
<MopperWhite> 你想让我被大螃蟹抢走么？！
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: 学校里怎么了？
<MopperWhite> 这种事情要和谐……
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: 你就成了名人了
<MopperWhite> 。。。
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: 和毛
<MopperWhite> 你想让我死是吧？！
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: 下次得奖就是你的了
<MopperWhite> 。。。
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: 和平奖
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: 光宗耀祖
<MopperWhite> 《我有一个梦想》怎么样？
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: 不好
<MopperWhite> ？
<MopperWhite> ？？
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: <<食品卫生安全和我们的成长>>
<MopperWhite> 有个演讲完被杀的叫什么来着？
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: <<上海大火有感>>
<MopperWhite> 说正经的！
<gebjgd> <<闻一多>>？
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: 太正经了
<MopperWhite> ！！
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: 我说的哪个不正经？
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: 都是民生问题
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: <<教育与洗脑之我见>>
<MopperWhite> 你这样就相当于在30年代的大街上大声歌颂共产党！
<MopperWhite> 会被和谐！！
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: 绝对不是
<MopperWhite> ！！
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: <<和谐社会的新一代>>?
<MopperWhite> 《最后一次演讲》不错
<gebjgd> MopperWhite: 我看也行。。。。
<MopperWhite> 。。。
<MopperWhite> 这题目……
<gebjgd> 很给力
<MopperWhite> 还不如《让GFW去死》……
<lazysnake> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=120684&mode=view/Capture.JPG :-D
<MopperWhite> geiliable
<gebjgd> 网易浙江杭州网友解释“RTRTRTRTRTRTRTRTRTRT”的意思：让她肉体热烫，肉团乳突，肉臀润甜揉舔，入套，日她，忍痛让他入体，入托融体，软瘫---网易有才，杭州有才
<wobu> 太有才了
<ultimatebuster> good obedient boys and girls solve fewer problems than naughty and mischievous ones
<Freebuilder> vim 没有 switch 或 case 语句？
<zths> 新人表示报道.......
<MengXingHun> :)
<zths> ~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: web2qq里的qqlive能在线点播
<zths> 用skype翻墙速度真快....
<zths> youtubu下行能有200k！居然
<MengXingHun> zths: ?
<MengXingHun> skype 翻？
<MengXingHun> 墙？
<zths> 嗯。。。
<MengXingHun> 原理呢？
<MengXingHun> ...
<zths> 等我找网址。。。。。
<zths> http://cache.baidu.com/c?m=9f65cb4a8c8507ed4fece7631045952458438014668cc7150884c013c5234c413037bee43a634a579392613156e91a07b4ed3d7136062abd9fdccd179ded9d6976c36563671df65662d60edcbd5154c437e02c&p=9936c64ad08b17b31ebd9b7d0b47&user=baidu
<zths> 百度快照。。XD
<zths> 我照做的.没问题...
<MengXingHun> 算了，懒的看。
<zths> - -
<MengXingHun> 什么呀....
<MengXingHun> 我以为怎弄呢....原就 是那杨..
<zths> -- --就这样.
<zths> 关键是速度快...
<MengXingHun> 有那时间，我赚的钱可以 买几个 VPN 了。
<MengXingHun> -_-
<zths> 卧槽.......
<gebjgd> zths: winonly?
<zths> 你叫我等吃免费的人情何以堪...
<gebjgd> zths: 世界通有linux版么
<zths> 貌似没有.
<gebjgd> zths: 靠
<MengXingHun> 额...
<zths> skype和win版原理也不一样吧...所以世界通貌似不会这么干了...
<gebjgd> zths: 那你这个方法就是win only了
<zths> 貌似#ubuntu-tw人更多.......而且多不少......
<zths> 的确是win only.......但不失为一个免费的好方法....
<gebjgd> zths: 没win的人怎么办？
<zths> 虚拟机..............大概.
<zths> 或者试试wine行得通不.....  估计不行......
<gebjgd> zths: cpu不支持vt怎么办？
<zths> ...我的cpu就不支持vt
<gebjgd> zths: 要是那个gpass有linux版就好了
<zths> 是呢....
<gebjgd> zths: 跑vbox就是渣
<gebjgd> zths: cpu没有vt
<MengXingHun> 直接 买一个呀.....
<zths> 体会到了...
<MengXingHun> -_-
<zths> 没有vt 用vm会快很多.
<zths> 我这是笔记本撒.... 就算换了支持vt的U  bios也没那选项.......
<zths> 这就是悲剧!~
<zths> 没事就去看看"伪"基百科.......XD
<zths> = =
<archl> 没人。
<ultimatebuster> 恩
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-26
<Warm_HUG> 早上好
<archl> 早安。
<^k^> 早上好
<archl> ok
<xiaohuhu> NND,那死TX，用pidgin登不了几次就被限制，然后修改密码....
<archl> xiaohuhu是火婶？
<xiaohuhu> 。。
<Warm_HUG> mornning
<mystical> 求助。为什么我的10.10安装nvidia的驱动后就会出现 显示超出范围？ 只能进入TTY了。
<tenzu> oh，拜神拜各路大仙
<iOpera> mystical: 你有xorg.conf没。
<iOpera> 设置好显示器的扫描参数。2个。
<mystical> 我查看了 /etc/X11 里面有xorg.conf
<v_v> what's up ?
<mystical> iOpera, 手动设置下 分辨率？
<v_v> mystical: 分辨率不能调整？
<iOpera> 分辨率不重要的。
<v_v> iOpera: 啥东东， 不重要？
<v_v> iOpera: 啥设备？
<mystical> v_v,  不是的  是 “显示超出范围”
<iOpera> 那是显卡驱动自动可调的。关键是既然超出范围，就重点在设置扫描率。水平和垂直的2个
<v_v> mystical: 超出范围时，用的是默认的设置？
<missing> dui
<v_v> iOpera: got it
<iOpera> 这个设置好了。分辨率随便写。
<missing> lol
<iOpera> missing: ?
<mystical> v_v, 恩 安装好显卡驱动以后 就这样
<v_v> missing: 你确定你的驱动对么
<iOpera> 没中文了？
<v_v> iOpera: 有
<missing> iOpera: 你家的显示器的分辨率就可以随便写
<v_v> iOpera: )
<mystical> iOpera, 好的。 我去查查  设置刷新率 是吧？
<v_v> missing: 你别抬杠
<iOpera> missing: 是哦。lol
<missing> v_v: ...
<missing> iOpera: vv是什么鸟
<iOpera> mystical: 不要查。是看显示器的铭牌或者说明书。
<iOpera> 通常应该有参数的
<tenzu> 分辨率可以写1 1么？
<iOpera> 可以。你试试
<missing> mystical: 液晶的不?
<v_v> missing: 有更简单的办法， 你看看你的显示器上的型号， 然后google
<mystical> iOpera, 好的。 液晶的 刷新率 一般不就是60吗？
<iOpera> 等15秒，驱动就自动恢复了
<v_v> missing: ..
<missing> v_v: who r u
<iOpera> 不是这哦
<iOpera> 是水平垂直刷新率。
<v_v> mystical: 有更简单的办法， 你看看你的显示器上的型号， 然后google
<missing> iOpera: ee,这个v_v是bot?
<mystical> v_v, 我一会试试
<v_v> missing: im no bot
<iOpera> 扫描的刷新率
<mystical> iOpera, 好的。 我看看
<missing> v_v: 去死
<iOpera>     HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0
<iOpera>     VertRefresh     60.0
<v_v> missing: don't be rude, darling ~~
<missing> v_v: bulllshit
<mystical> iOpera, 好  在xorg.conf里 添加这两行 是吧？
<v_v> missing: easy , easy --
<tenzu> hard hard
<iOpera> mystical: 差不多。只是你如果有xorg.conf。本来就有这的，只是改参数
<mystical> iOpera, 我的xorg.conf里似乎没有这两个参数 我昨天看过了。
<missing> mystical: 没有你添加就是了
<mystical> missing, 好的
<v_v> mystical: 你什么卡？
<abc_> apple II有没有收藏价值？
<abc_> 很多年前的
<mystical> v_v, nvidia 7600GT
<abc_> 别人的
<abc_> 据说还能用
<v_v> mystical: 你装的什么驱动？
<missing> mystical:     HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
<missing>     VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
<missing> 我的
<v_v> mystical: 我也有块7600卡
<mystical> v_v, 开源的和nvidia下载的 都一样
<mystical> v_v, 这卡有点老了  不过凑合用。
<v_v> mystical: 恩。。悲剧 我很正常， 分辨率都自己给我设置的最优
<missing> mystical: 我的7025还可以打cod呢,opengl模式开挺快的
<mystical> v_v, 我悲剧~~
<mystical> 多谢大家的帮助  我去试试。。。  拜拜
<v_v> 老pidgin 都不行了。。
<v_v> 编译个pidgin依赖的库多的要命，实在不想装。 我有系统洁癖。。
<mystical> missing, 我也在玩 cod7  哈哈
<tenzu> ??
<v_v> 网上看到一个视频， cod里面手雷扔到小jj 上了， 还发应了一下。 太悲剧了
<mystical> 拜拜了 各位 ~~
<v_v> debian 中文居然一个人都没有了
<cfy> iGnome: 两个ee?
<tenzu> 神为毛要登录两个？
<cfy> 神分身了？一个在家？一个在上班？
<cfy> 哦。。。。。我知道了，崽崽开电脑了。
<tenzu> 一个是神之子
<flh> ubuntu屏保是什么？
<cfy> iGnome: 还不上课去
<pocoyo> iGnome: 娃娃 会打拼音不
<tenzu> iGnome: 你和你女朋友生活和谐么？
<v_v> tenzu: 这个不属于跑题么？
<cfy> iOpera: 崽崽逃课你不管的？
<tenzu> v_v: 生活幸福才能更好的学习和工作啊，将来的linux就靠神之子了，这怎么能算跑题呢？
<ofan> 没人玩饭否么
<tenzu> 进去了发现没啥兴趣
<iOpera> cf
<iOpera> 我那机器就没关的。下载驴子
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你下手好快
<pocoyo> tenzu: 今天网速不错
<pocoyo> tenzu: 那个通知的你的正常不？
<iOpera> v_v: 那最雷人的那个视频？
<v_v> iOpera: 你看过？
<v_v> flh: 好
<flh> v_v: 您好
<v_v> flh: xscreensaver ?
<flh> v_v: 不太明白，指什么？
<ofan> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/25/083205&from=rss
<v_v> flh: 你不是说屏保嘛
<flh> v_v: 谢谢，我昨天电脑，晚上亮了一夜，ubu下，气啊
<v_v> flh: 晕
<v_v> flh: 这个是电源管理
<v_v> flh: 当然屏保也可以管理电源
<iOpera> v_v: 就是滚到你的jj上的那雷嘛。
<flh> v_v: 电源我没有动过啊
<iOpera> lol
<iOpera> 还几个方向反复观摩的
<v_v> iOpera: 那家伙都死了， 还感受到了
<iOpera> 真实的震动感嘛
<flh> v_v: 以前是十分钟会自动关的，现不行，新的系统
<v_v> 超大功率哦
<iOpera> 。
<v_v> flh: 你继续折腾。。
<v_v> 我很奇怪阿， 我们那阵子折腾系统都折腾启动拉，驱动拉， 服务阿， 现在的人都折腾X了
<Kandu> v_v: 說明現在的人厲害唄，總得先弄好啟動，驅動才能調教X吧
<v_v> Kandu: 是阿
<ubuntu9> 我的terminal只能显示半个屏
<ubuntu9> 咋办
<NoIE> 什么意思？
<v_v> ubuntu9: 液晶？
<ubuntu9> 截个图？
<v_v> ubuntu9: 你让显示器自己auto 嘛
<ubuntu9> 不是在图形界面的terminal
<ubuntu9> 我截了个图发到哪里
<v_v> ubuntu9: 看topic
<DraZet>  哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<Warm_HUG> DraZet: hi
<DraZet> Warm_HUG: hi
<Warm_HUG> anyone knows about chinese input method under framebuffer?
<missing> Warm_HUG: zhcon
<DraZet> Warm_HUG: missing is right
<Warm_HUG> missing: zhcon is terrible
<missing> Warm_HUG: ibus also can
<Gann> missing: ibus在zhcon下能打字？
<missing> Gann: ibus有可以在终端用的
<missing> Warm_HUG: fbterm + ucimf 也可以
<Gann> missing: 和在UI里使用的不是一个包吗
<Warm_HUG> missing: ucimf? I'll try,I'm now using fbterm
<missing> Gann: 很明显不是
<Gann> missing: 纯终端要怎么才算是哦
<Gann> missing: 怎么才能进入纯终端试试EMACS
<Gann> missing: 我的emacs23不知道在纯终端下能用不
<missing> Gann: tty就是了
<missing> Gann: 打倒emacs党
<Gann> missing: tty似乎不是
<DraZet> Gann: emacs 怎么不能在终端用啊
<missing> Gann: 那随你吧,反正我不清楚
<DraZet> Gann: 最开始的时候emacs不就是在终端里面用的么，后来才有了xemacs，跟vi是一样的
<Warm_HUG> missing: I've searched software source,but there's no ucimf.
<DraZet>  有能用的新闻组地址么
<missing> Warm_HUG: i don't know,i just listen at road,hah
<Gann`> hi
<missing> Warm_HUG: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ucimf-dev/ppa
<Gann`> I'm in tty1 now
<Gann`> can you type chinese?
<missing> Warm_HUG: sudo aptitude install libucimf0 fbterm-ucimf ucimf-openvanilla openvanilla-imgeneric fbterm
<Gann`> I want to know if I can view Chinese right
<missing> Gann: 去死
<Gann`> missing: I can not see chinese
<missing> Gann`: fuck you
<ofan> ......
<Gann> missing: 你搞什么阿
<Gann> 我回来了
<Gann> missing: 不能看汉字
<missing> Gann: 骂你啊
<missing> 趁你不能看汉字的时候
<Gann> missing: 不能浏览汉字怎么办
<missing> Gann: 如果是arch的话,装显示中文补丁的内核比较方便
<Gann> missing: 在ubuntu下
<missing> Gann: 那就zhcon fbterm啦
<freeflying> iOpera: ee呢
<DraZet> freeflying: iOpera 不就是ee么
<Gann> missing: 装zhcon和fbterm吗
<missing> 嗯
<Warm_HUG> Gann: fbterm is very good under vesafb
<ofan> 真蛋疼
<Gann> missing: 我就装zhcon可以吗
<missing> Gann: 可以....
<Kandu> ofan: 你不是招苦力么，把蛋疼的人全招去干苦力，看他們還蛋疼不
<v_v> 找苦力做啥
<Gann> missing: ubuntu下内核打汉化补丁难吗？
<v_v> 内核？ 汉化？ 补丁？
<missing> Gann: ....用ubuntu一般很少自己编译内核的,archlive有现成的,ubuntu没有...
<ofan> Kandu: 哈 但我不负责招工~~
<Gann`> 可以看汉字 了
<Gann`> 输入 ZHCON就可以了
<Gann`> 很爽哦
<Kandu> 我覺得在 gnome 下用 gnome-terminal 更爽
<ofan> using urxvt
<Gann`> 在TTY下汉字都是彩色的,真漂亮
<flh> Gann`: ？真的
<Gann`> missing: ZHCON的输入法很不爽
<missing> Gann`: 有的用就不错啦
<Gann`> flh: 可惜我不会抓图
<Gann`> flh: 在TTY下我不怀好意抓
<Gann`> flh: TTY下我不会抓图
<flh> Gann`: google一下喽
<v_v> flh: 你这不是为难它嘛
<v_v> flh: 他用zhcon呢
<flh> v_v: 哈哈，不好意思，tty下真不好玩啊
<Gann`> v_v: 我用W3M在TTY下看不到图
<Gann`> v_v: 但是,上GOOGLE我还是可以的,不要太小看我
<Warm_HUG> missing: mimi,how can I start ucimf ?
<Warm_HUG> missing: I have installed it
<missing> Warm_HUG: i don't konw,try fbterm-ucimf?
<missing> and ctrl+space?
<Gann> tty下面如何执行多个任务阿？比如一边用emacs，再另外在终端中执行另一个命令
<missing> Warm_HUG: si hu shi:ucimf_keyboard
<sunwilston> Gan 用 screen
<sunwilston> Gann: 用screen
<Gann> sunwilston: 谢谢
<iOpera> freeflying: .
<Gann> sunwilston: tty下的w3m我看不到图，在gnome-terminal下可以
<iOpera> Gann: 开了fb吧
<sunwilston> Gann: 我没有试过在tty下上网，呵呵
<iOpera> w3m-img不兼容fb。记得是
<freeflying> iOpera: 你咋换成这个名字了呢
<freeflying> iOpera: 你的马甲太多了
<Kandu> iOpera: 我試過 nvidiafb 下 w3m 可看圖
<iOpera> freeflying: 就几个i开头而已。固定机器。
<Gann> iOpera: fb是什么
<iOpera> Kandu: 额。我可记得fb下是不行的
<iOpera> framebuffer
<missing> iOpera: ee,你的可以用fb吗,我这里运行fbterm总是报错
<iOpera> 应该可以吧
<iOpera> missing: 可以开。用的fbterm。蛮好的。
<ultimatebuster> lubcat: 买面了
<lubcat> ultimatebuster: 买面给我汇报啥？
<missing> iOpera: 好吧...有空搞搞...没有kms切换tty是在也是无聊的事
<ultimatebuster> lubcat: 上次你说一包面是50kg， 这次买了只有2kg
<Warm_HUG> missing: It doesn't work too,I'll try other sollution....after noon
<lubcat> ultimatebuster: ......面袋子谁说都 一定只能是50斤制的了。。。
<lubcat> 寒。。
<missing> Warm_HUG: ...ni hao wu liao
<ultimatebuster> 。。。
<ultimatebuster> 。。。
<ultimatebuster> ……
<missing> Warm_HUG: 折腾这个
<ultimatebuster> 我无语了。。
<zkwlx> 哪位知道Tk的Text控件怎么屏蔽键盘输入？
<lubcat> ultimatebuster: 我也无语
<ultimatebuster> 恩。没啥说的了。
<ultimatebuster> THIS JOKE IS DEAD.
<lubcat> 寒意甚浓一冷笑话
<lubcat> 阳光普照。却冻得我一身寒颤
<flh> v_v: 有自己的fcitx配置不？兄台，我的那个提示框太难看了
<ultimatebuster> -.-
<iOpera> zkwlx: 通常是继承一个控件出来，设置下吧。不知道tk怎么搞的。
<flh> lubcat: 是冷啊
<ultimatebuster> tk is shit.
<lubcat> flh: 啊？！你也感觉到了？！
<ofan> 30线程下载 2M+
<flh> lubcat: 哈哈，手多笨了，为知为什么
<lubcat> @@
<ultimatebuster> @.#
<ugoubuntu> 我的系统配置的是 hk 和 en的语言环境，安装了zhcon後，默认GBK，运行时选utf8，显示正常，但是无法识别ls -A的大写A的命令，一用全拼输入法，中文字体也无法正常显示了。
<missing> ugoubuntu: 我的是用utf8乱码...郁闷
<zkwlx> iOpera, 谢谢，是有个state参数，设置成DISABLED后是不响应键盘和鼠标了，但是不能输出文字了?_|
<ugoubuntu> missing: 我默认设置GB12***用utf8就是乱码，默认设置GBK再用utf8就不是了。
<missing> ugoubuntu: 不是吧,我的locale是utf8的,咋用utf8也乱码...
<iOpera> zkwlx: 不熟悉tk。只能仔细看参数，自己理解
<zkwlx> ultimatebuster, 不想在GUI上浪费时间，就挑了个最简单的^_^
<ugoubuntu> missing: 哪里能看local的？
<ultimatebuster> en
<missing> ugoubuntu: locale是一个命令啊
<dex> 我的flash上面的中文总是乱码
<ultimatebuster> zkwlx: GTK
<ultimatebuster> Glade
<ugoubuntu> missing: 我又长见识了，哈哈
<missing> 额...
<zkwlx> iOpera, 恩，好吧，文档都翻烂了T_T
<dex> 把那个49文件给删除了也不行，有兄弟知道马
<zkwlx> ultimatebuster, 俄…………GTK简单？
<Gann> 我的ZHCON也是的，ls 查看汉语文件都是乱码，但进IRC却正常
<ultimatebuster> Glade 很简单
<ugoubuntu> missing: 我的是HK utf8 ，zhcon配置里就 选了GBK。如果GB23**，运行时指定utf8就不行
<ultimatebuster> 请问编程语言是啥
<zkwlx> python
<ultimatebuster> zkwlx: 恩PyGTK + Glade 很简单
<missing> ugoubuntu: 你干吗用hk啊,你是香港人吗?
<ultimatebuster> zkwlx: 不过要有control还是要只用PyGTK
<ugoubuntu> missing: 我想有时用用正体
<ultimatebuster> 不过创一些简单的GUI只要Glade就行了。
<ultimatebuster> Glade3的网上的教程还算挺多的。
<missing> ugoubuntu: 这个很简单啊,输入法都可以打繁体字的
<lubcat> ...
<zkwlx> ultimatebuster, 以前用过wx，就是因为Boa不会用，才换的
<ultimatebuster> wx挺复杂的。
<ultimatebuster> glade挺容易的
<ugoubuntu> missing: 之前不知道啊～我想hk那地方中英通用的，估计选hk以后配置比较方便。
<zkwlx> ultimatebuster, 那些鼠标拖拽写GUI的工具貌似我都用不会T_T
<v_v> flh: 么有。我用fcitx4默认的黑色主题， 符合我的审美。。
<missing> ugoubuntu: ....这个想法....很白啊
<ultimatebuster> 恩，pygtk不是那种拽写的。。有点像是html
<v_v> Gann: 我收到拉， 你威武
<flh> v_v: 我还是老版本的，不知可否一有？
<flh> v_v: 我还是老版本的，不知可否一用？
<Gann> v_v: 什么东西你收到了
<ugoubuntu> missing: 好吧
<Gann> v_v: 快说什么
<v_v> 10:43 #ubuntu-cn: < Gann`> v_v: 我用W3M在TTY下看不到图
<v_v> 10:43 #ubuntu-cn: < Gann`> v_v: 但是,上GOOGLE我还是可以的,不要太小看我
<missing> ugoubuntu: 繁体字看不习惯的...呵呵,很多名词看了也不习惯
<v_v> Gann:
<Gann> v_v: 是不是我梦魇的时候给你邮寄了一块金砖你现在收到了
<zkwlx> ultimatebuster, 呵呵，好吧，那也只能下次再看看了，这次就用tk写完吧，等发出来别喷我啊^_^
<Gann> v_v: 你得还给我
<Gann> v_v: 你收到的金砖还给我阿
<ultimatebuster> zkwlx: 不建议你在tk上浪费时间
<ugoubuntu> missing: 我还大概能看懂正体的，就是不会写，不想让非物质文化遗产遗失了嘛～
<v_v> flh: 你还是考虑fcitx4吧
<ultimatebuster> 那东西很懒的。
<ultimatebuster> 烂
<v_v> flh: 超赞
<flh> v_v: 是啊，我goolge 想弄个deb包
<missing> ugoubuntu: 看懂我也可以啊,只是不习惯,我小时候看的解放军威武的小说都是繁体的
<v_v> ugoubuntu: 文化也是要发展的，今天不会有人专门用甲骨文写字 ;)
<v_v> flh: 自己编译， 方便的很
<zkwlx> ultimatebuster, 恩，我也感觉到了，但是GUI部分都快完成了，再从头学GTK…………头都大了
<v_v> flh: 完了， 你想要deb， 自己做一个
<puhemo> 找到组织了
<ultimatebuster> zkwlx: 很简单的。
<lubcat> 要入伙么。
<lubcat> 找组织。。
<ultimatebuster> 我也是觉得头大，一旦入门就容易了
<ultimatebuster> 不过写起来一些关于treeview的东西还是挺讨厌的。
<puhemo> 刚入手ubuntu
<ultimatebuster> 另外，这里有朋友用GTK Treeview的吗
<ultimatebuster> 那东西很。。
<ofan> awesome 最小化窗口后就打不开了？
<zkwlx> 呵呵
<ugoubuntu> v_v: 呵呵，正是要发展的啊，我现在用拼音写字，不在乎繁简了，当初简体不就是嫌麻烦么？现在拼音输入解决了那个问题了，同时繁体也很美观啊～
<missing> 手写累死
<ugoubuntu> 我认为，快餐时代带给我们很多不好的东西，从这个名字上就能看出来。再说，多快才叫快？其实，慢点说不定有更多的收获，这是节奏问题。
<lubcat> 当初没有简化。现在估计写得也挺美。
<puhemo> 怎么感觉ubuntu中浏览器看起来怪怪的呢？
<freeflying> puhemo: 你用得啥浏览器
<missing> puhemo: 不要说不像ie...
<puhemo> firefox
<lubcat> w3c?什么的？
<lubcat> 哪些地方怪了呢？
<puhemo> 字体
<v_v> freeflying: 为啥tw里面没有人说话？
<puhemo> tw是什么
<lubcat> 字体。。。想要雅黑？
<lubcat> 拼音。
<freeflying> v_v: 忙吧
<lubcat> 台湾
<v_v> puhemo 宝岛
<puhemo> 怎么弄
<lubcat> 先找字体下载。编辑 首选项里再调整
<missing> puhemo: fx换字体应该不难吧?
<v_v> freeflying: 可能大家讨论的问题比较高深，偶尔才一个问题 ..
<lubcat> ubuntu不知道哪些个字体会好点。
<puhemo> 软件中心好多字体，都不知到怎么选
<missing> puhemo: 你装好语言支持的话,用微米黑就很好的了
<lubcat> 问个大拿吧。wqy一般用这个。默认是装上了的
<palomino|working> 我用的微米黑..
<lubcat> 文泉驿。。
<Kandu> puhemo: wqy 和 unifont 必須
<puhemo> wqy是什么？
<palomino|working> wqy=文泉驿
<puhemo> 汗，果然还是不懂
<lubcat> 文泉驿 是一种字体。
<jyf1987> 现在新名字叫什么了 ？ 哈皮？
<lubcat> ubuntu上自带的
<lubcat> 中文字体
<puhemo> 哦，知道了
<DraZet> 有人混哲思社区么
<jyf1987> 不混 有注册
<lubcat> 不注册。没混
<puhemo> 有人用opera的irc吗？
<DraZet> o
<missing> puhemo: ee
<ofan> 不混
<puhemo> 好像刷新不了房间列表
<alwayz> 为啥这里的聊天要有log？ 是为了存档备查还是为了存档被查？
<ofan> 你猜~~
<alwayz> 这有个jb毛可猜的。
<iyten> ...
<Kandu> alwayz: 這有個雞巴毛好問的
<puhemo> log什么？
<alwayz> 要是存档被查，以后不来了。
<ofan> Kandu: XD...
<alwayz> Kandu: 不懂才问。
<Kandu> alwayz: 這裡每個人都是 log
<lubcat> bot
<puhemo> log是什么
<iyten> Kandu: べ_⺷
<freeflying> 有做arm的要找工作的没
<alwayz> Kandu: 您敢情身在半自由之地，站着说话不腰疼。
<Kandu> alwayz: 任何人都可以把自己的 log 用網站發布
<alwayz> Kandu: 那也还是搞清楚好些。啥都jb记录，那还有球意思。
<Kandu> alwayz: 你的客戶端難道沒有 log 功能？
<alwayz> Kandu: 那毕竟是我私人的。并且我不在线就不记录。
<iyten> irc你不在线也不记录...
<ofan> alwayz: 这里一般不讨论敏感话题  一般没啥问题
<flh__> v_v: fcitx: error while loading shared libraries: libfcitx-config.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ofan> 想监视的话 有没有log都能监视
<alwayz> iyten: 你看看这里  http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<flh__> v_v: ??
<iyten> ...N年前就有啊  怎么了...
<DraZet> freeflying: 不找工作 玩过arm7 ，对arm9 小熟
<iyten> 这里不讨论不河蟹内容,讨论河蟹内容移步他处
<alwayz> qq记录，那没办法的事，人家服务就这么搞的。 irc也记录，蛋疼。
<Kandu> alwayz: 問題是，每個人都記錄
<v_v> flh__: how could i know wtf is that ? im not the developer of fcitx. give me more information.
<Kandu> alwayz: 而且發布很容易
<DraZet> alwayz: 在这里讨论技术，又不让你反清复明
<alwayz> 讨论不讨论是一回事，到处都记录是另外一回事。
<Kandu> alwayz: 也有人想要自己下線時的討論內容
<ofan> http://fanfou.com/iofan
<ofan> http://fanfou.com/register/eZuuqUU7iI4h  送邀请了
<DraZet> alwayz: 哦了，明确说吧，这里有log，如果不喜欢可以exit
<hata> 饭否什么时候回来的
<ofan> 昨天晚上
<Kandu> alwayz: 所以就有人貢獻自己的伺服器
<jyf1987> DraZet: 你对arm熟？
<ofan> 赶紧的阿
<jyf1987> 额 我以前注册的账户怎么办？
<Kandu> alwayz: 基本上只要一個 cron 命令就可以發布這些 log 。非常容易。配上讀取文件的 php
<hata> 怪不得昨天推上这么多人不睡觉
<puhemo> win7装的ubuntu 怎么将ubuntu改为第一启动项？
<jyf1987> 还在 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 记录log可以有效阻止人在这里讨论过多阳澄湖问题
<DraZet> jyf1987: 对arm7熟练，写过从startup到上层的所有驱动，但是arm9 只是熟悉
<alwayz> Kandu: 我看了您翻译的fpc文档，两岸对某些名词的叫法，差异蛮大，理解起来不是太顺畅。
<DraZet> ofan: faint 公司阻止了访问
<Kandu> alwayz: 那是以前的版本。重新刷新下。
<Kandu> alwayz: 現在這個版本的術語比較統一了
<DraZet> ofan: 给我留一个 我晚上回家注册
<jyf1987> DraZet: arm7 现在用得少了吧 arm11呢 还有 市场上许多 mp4用arm的 那个你了解否
<DraZet> jyf1987: 不了解啊，不过熟悉了arm架构的话，区别不会特别大，上手很容易的
<DraZet> jyf1987: 我主要做的不在arm上
<jyf1987> DraZet: 想找几个好刷机的mp4来做工具玩
<DraZet> jyf1987: 你在北京么？
<jyf1987> DraZet: 本来看好君正的 但是君正老是不支持触摸屏 这个太2了
<puhemo>  win7装的ubuntu 怎么将ubuntu改为第一启动项？
<ofan> jyf1987: 原来的还可以访问
<DraZet> jyf1987: 呵呵，那你就自己找一款触摸屏diy呗
<jyf1987> DraZet: 在的
<DraZet> jyf1987: 哦 上学啊 难怪有时间折腾这些呢
<jyf1987> DraZet: 你呢
<jyf1987> ofan: 是阿 我还登录了我的 哈哈
<DraZet> jyf1987: 我也在帝都呢
<DraZet> jyf1987: 不过已经工作了
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我也工作阿 额
<jyf1987> DraZet: 要找个 出货量大的 好刷机的 触摸屏的来整 这样一旦弄出来 大家都可以用 才有意义阿
<DraZet> jyf1987: 哦
<DraZet> 吃饭去鸟～～～  2点回来
 * DraZet 吃饭去鸟～～～  2点回来
<jyf1987> 你要做个东西 就自己用 开发动力就丧失了
<icebear_> 好冷清哦.
<zkwlx> 开饭了，当然冷清了
<icebear_> ~~不是因为吃饭才空闲么
<flh_> zkwlx: 吃过了？
<icebear_> 刚刚~~
<zkwlx> 没
<ofan> 有没有用awesome的？
<GUN^ROSE> 集体掉线？
<GUN^ROSE> 近期怎么这么频繁啊？
<calebot> GUN^ROSE: netsplit
<calebot> freenode 来大姨妈了
<zkwlx> 哈哈
<GUN^ROSE> 靠，哈哈
<hceasy> 有人闲着吗?
<seanshb> is anybody here ?
<v_v> seanshb: hceasy : yes
<jyf1987> yes there are full of bodies :]
<jyf1987> bloody channel
<MeaCulpa> bodies....
<MeaCulpa> walking dead, talking ghost
<Warm_HUG> 要好久才能翻到五笔字形啊
<Warm_HUG> 都吃饭去了
<Warm_HUG> MeaCulpa: k 没说我乱码
<Fastsos1> fggggg
<Warm_HUG> 不过这介面还真难看
<jyf1987> rockbox
<cfy> 额。。。。
<cfy> 我恨压缩再分卷
<cfy> 先分割，再压缩多好
<jyf1987> cfy: :]
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 卖瓜的 怎么不去 798逛逛
<MeaCulpa> 798是哪里
<v_v> cfy: 因为能保证文档传播时候的完整性
<v_v> cfy: 不然， 你会丢弃你不要的部分
<cfy> v_v: ?
<MeaCulpa> 传输过程本身就分卷了， bt ed2k http ftp都可以
<cfy> v_v: 分卷再压缩，因为是电影，这样我可以先，解压的。
<MeaCulpa> 何必分卷...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 115网盘。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 直接跟texi的说
<MeaCulpa> 要分就打包前分, 同意cfy
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 789是干什么的
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 北京texi我还没怎么坐过，堵车太恐怖
<cfy> MeaCulpa: jyf1987 v_v unrar x -kb a.rar
 * MeaCulpa hate rar
<cfy> 还好支持保持效验失败的文件。ok,看看能不能看。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 798 不是 789 是 艺术区阿
<calebot> cfy: 部份也可以解压的
<jyf1987> cfy: 这样没问题阿
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 什么艺术呢？ 在哪块地方？ 我明天去逛逛？
<cfy> calebot: 嗯。但是默认会删除。crc效验失败的地方。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 额。 电影。。。。
<LeithWong> 就是一个废弃工厂 搞成了小资模样
<MeaCulpa> 靠
<MeaCulpa> 这样的地方上海多了去了，没意思
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 应该没有人体艺术
<palomino|working> ........
<MeaCulpa> 我不要小资的，我要大众的
<MeaCulpa> 唉，哪里花姑娘多？
<lubcat> .............
<lubcat> 瞧地图
<jyf1987> 花姑娘要去私家会所了 赫赫
<jyf1987> 咱们都介绍不了你去阿
<MeaCulpa> 私家会所...没钱，要有北京特色的
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 去大学当叫兽吧
<MeaCulpa> Platonic的有么
<lubcat> 有外国特色的中不？
<v_v> 我记得有个天上人间的阿
<MeaCulpa> lubcat: 中
<MeaCulpa> 天上人间上海也有...没意思
<jyf1987> 赫赫
<Warm_HUG> 这东西
<MeaCulpa> 有没有地方出租女导游...
<MeaCulpa> 不要戴帽子举旗子那种
<Warm_HUG> 有人出租?
<MeaCulpa> 今天下班从鼓楼走去那一圈什么海的吧
<lubcat> 肯定是都要有衣服的。嗯
<lubcat> 不戴帽子。。
<MeaCulpa> 不知道北京除了chinalug还有啥腐败机构
<Warm_HUG> irssi 不能用pagedown/up翻页!
<MeaCulpa> Warm_HUG: how come...
<cfy> 囧
<LeithWong> 后海
<cfy> bzip2修改了，下bzip2 -tv xxx竟然没有检测出来。。。
 * MeaCulpa 坐在Subway, 买了一hotdog, 包里掏出mozzarella, Jalapano辣椒汁，黑胡椒磨
<MeaCulpa> 北京的调味品太次了，啥都要我随身带
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 不是吧 你不是上海人么
<MeaCulpa> 这里人口味太清淡
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 上海菜很讲究入味的
<lubcat> ....
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 味 != 咸
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 我是说你们口味淡  菜都跟水里捞出来的一样
<lubcat> 烧饭卷大葱也不错。
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 你理解错了
<microcai> hi all
<lubcat> 烧饼
<MeaCulpa> 我们口味很重的
<microcai> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1337115/cjkfont.png
<MeaCulpa> 你对“口味”的理解有偏差
<MeaCulpa> 上海菜的酱油，是经典啊
<microcai> 控制台的 CJK 字体支持
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 我尝过 nnd 那大肉饭  看起来 真不错 一吃 没放盐
<microcai> 大家快来看啊 .... wowowowo ....
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 要吃盐，去隔壁宁波
<MeaCulpa> 上海人的主体都是吃盐大户地方来的，吃腻了
<missing> 不吃盐没有力气啊
<MeaCulpa> missing: 吃得太多不好
<missing> MeaCulpa: 高血压
<MeaCulpa> 京葱...没味道，太淡
<MeaCulpa> 你们总是把味道等同于咸味
<missing> MeaCulpa: 大棚出来是这样啊
<MeaCulpa> 关键是北方不出香料
<missing> 香料没有营养的,吃来干吗
<MeaCulpa> 香料开胃,帮助你摄入营养
<MeaCulpa> 没香料这破玩意我吃不下去...
<LeithWong> 果然重口味
<missing> 没有这个感觉新鲜的鲜味我最喜欢
<MeaCulpa> 街头小饭馆怎么都是四川菜湘菜，唉，哪里北京传统的比较多？？
<MeaCulpa> 中关村这里全是川菜湘菜
<missing> 不好...吃辣多
<missing> 虽然我也吃了几年
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 我是徽州阿 口味比你们重多了
<MeaCulpa> 别提爆肚，我吃了100块钱爆肚还没饱
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 宁波人咸的厉害，你试试看龙头烤
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 那东西变态，菜只是载体，盐才是本质，omg
<MeaCulpa> 哪位推荐些北京特色的地方？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 赫赫 绍兴的媒干菜么
<LeithWong> 说起来北京传统的小吃也不怎么 就是是什么牛街 还是西安的那条小吃街好
<missing> LeithWong: 牛街不是北京特色吧?不是清真的吗?
<MeaCulpa> 牛街在哪里？
<MeaCulpa> 话说全聚德的京葱太差了，一点味道都没有
<MeaCulpa> 大棚货
<LeithWong> 对 严格来说 是清真特色
<missing> 那什么算北京的哦
<missing> 那个卫生不好的,吃了一次,吃了一半,不敢吃了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 京酱哪里有味道 额
<MeaCulpa> 貌似我看到现在，北京特色很多都是清真的
<MeaCulpa> 啥火锅，爆肚，很多都是清真的再搞
<MeaCulpa> 为啥要把白水烫肚子叫爆肚...
<LeithWong> 说起来在北京好几年了 都没想着要去试试
<LeithWong> 不过 奶酪还可以
<MeaCulpa> 那个啥，爆肚冯，是不是骗钱的，我前天吃了120块钱爆肚
<LeithWong> 就是后海附近的那些小店
<LeithWong> 还有秋栗香 太赞了
<LeithWong> 绝对要吃
<LeithWong> 就是排队麻烦些
<lubcat> .......
<jyf1987> 有啥好吃的
<jyf1987> 我喜欢去麻辣烫吃鸭肠 额
<LeithWong> 香
<lubcat> .....
<MeaCulpa1> sigh
<lubcat> 马甲出没。
<MeaCulpa1> .
<MeaCulpa1> vpn被干了一下
<lainme> MeaCulpa1: 什么意思？
<Warm_HUG> 是偷油的
<Warm_HUG> lubcat: test
<Warm_HUG> lubotu2: test
<lubotu2> Failed!
<lubcat> ＝。＝
<Warm_HUG> lubcat: 把你当bot了
<lubcat> 我本bot
<v_v> http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/free/1/2039859.shtml 不明真相
<hceasy> 有人闲着吗?
<ofan> 为什么opera11代开网页很慢
<breadcrumb> hi
<lolicon> =.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=
<breadcrumb> :)
<lolicon> =.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=.=
 * breadcrumb slaps lolicon around a bit with a large trout
<lubcat> 。。。#微小说#4个月，他跟他抢奶；1岁，他跟他抢玩具；5岁，他跟他抢书包；15岁，他跟他抢女孩子；18岁，他跟他抢录取通知书；22岁，他跟他抢去黑道卧底的资格；24岁，他结婚，他握着拳走到他面前。新郎笑靥如花：“从小你就跟我抢东西，今天来抢新娘吗？”他浅笑，摊开手里的戒指：“不，我
<lubcat> 是来抢你的。”
<lolicon> [=.]+=
<lolicon> lubcat: yooooooooooooooooooooo
<puhemo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:alexey-smirnov/deadbeef中alexey-smirnov/是什么？
<lolicon> lubcat: 新浪微小说大赛 ~。~
<AleiPhoenix> 太基情了……
<lubcat> 嗯。
<ofan> puhemo: launchpad的id
<puhemo> 谢谢了，呵呵
<iyten> lubcat: 这篇小小说不错
<ofan> 有用opera11的么
<AleiPhoenix> 某用Fx和chrome比较多……
<LeithWong> 搞笑的
<lubcat> 0.n.0
<LeithWong> 偶尔用
<jyf1987> 哪个在帝都的有 vx747出货？ 给我订一个
<ofan> 新版opera速度好慢
<iyten> 那就不用 没了。。。
<iOpera> ofan: 就你rpwt
<lolicon> http://124.228.254.229/html/art/20101121/156049.html
<lolicon> 处决的时辰到了。男孩和女孩被缚在木桩上，无助地看着身下刚被点燃的熊熊烈焰。他们的手紧握着，心里又是甜蜜，又是恐惧。周围黑压压的人群高 呼“烧死这对异性恋的狗男女，烧死他们！”女孩低泣着：”这个世界是什么时候变成这样子的？“男孩黯然地道：”自从那个什么微小说大赛举办以来
<lolicon> 吧。”
<ofan> iOpera: 真的很慢
<palomino|keepwor> LOL , lolicon
<AleiPhoenix> 其他浏览器呢？
<iOpera> ofan: 知道，我都总结了原因了嘛。
<ofan> iOpera: 什么原因阿？
<iOpera> ofan: 是你的rpwt啊。lol
<ofan> iOpera: xxxx
<ofan> iOpera: 我开chrome和opera 同时刷 速度差别太明显了..
<iOpera> 仔细想。为什么不同。2个软件可比不，配置目录都不同。
<iOpera> 不同配置的软件，怎么比
<ofan> 跟配置目录有啥关系？
<iOpera> 赶紧去把你的.opera改名。重新建立一个。
<iOpera> 如果慢，只有这可能。配置导致
<ofan> OK 我再看看
<lolicon> http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/free/1/2043643.shtml 第三张 。。。
<zths> 早上好啊~XD
<puhemo> ubuntu要装防火墙吗？
<jyf1987> 不是有么
<puhemo> 怎么弄？
<zths> 卧槽.....刚刚放歌 突然不小心一下开到最大了....我的狗耳!!!!!!!!!!!
<puhemo> 呵呵
<jyf1987> 很衰
<zths> 本来是想关小的呢....呜
<lainme> puhemo: http://j.mp/eba6cn
<Kandu> puhemo: 你建了遠端登入服務了？
<puhemo> 谢谢，呵呵
<puhemo> 没有
<Kandu> puhemo: 那就用不着裝了
<xiaohuhu> 哈哈，终于找到了个可以在线听音乐的软件了
<puhemo> 要装杀毒软件吗
<zths> .......
<lubcat> 基本不用
<puhemo> 亦歌很好用，呵呵
<xiaohuhu> 对
<Kandu> puhemo: :) 你想裝的話
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你还想拨他的号？
<xiaohuhu> 就是 亦歌
<jyf1987> 电话线贵死 额
<jyf1987> 电话费
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不想
<puhemo> win下的病毒会感染ubuntu吗
<jyf1987> 不过 好像有亲情号套餐那种 如果搞一个来 让你朋友给你到骨干网的机房提供个接入 就爽了
<lubcat> 理论上不会
<lubcat> 交叉感染
<puhemo> 实际上呢？
<v_v> xiaohuhu: 是什么？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你公司的網址給我個
<jyf1987> 嘿嘿 真的有 lin/win都能炮的程序
<xiaohuhu> 亦歌 可以最小化到托盘吗？？？
<lubcat> 大部分不会
<puhemo> 汗
<jyf1987> Kandu: 给你做啥？
<xiaohuhu> 谁叫我？？？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我要玩玩你做的遊戲
<MeaCulpa> C程序不都能跑么
<lubcat> 现在linux的病毒也有不少。
<lubcat> 怎么着也有几百个吧。
<puhemo> 不是说，很少吗
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我做后端 你玩的跟我没关系
<lubcat> 相应windows
<zths> 几百个还多.就算上千也很少呢....
<puhemo> 主要觉得网页不太安全
<xiaohuhu> 比起win是算少。。
<zths> = = 网页病毒 无视掉好了...
<Kandu> jyf1987: 就是後端才體現了一個遊戲的深度啊
<puhemo> ？
<zths> 都是为win做的.
<xiaohuhu> 亦歌 可以最小化到托盘吗？？？
<puhemo> 哦，学习
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 别 我怕丢脸
<puhemo> 你装的是什么版本的亦歌
<xiaohuhu> AIR
<puhemo> 可以最小化啊
<micross> 亦歌在哪下载呢？
<xiaohuhu> 不行。。在任务栏上还是有
 * MeaCulpa 最最跨平台的软件: echo 'int main(){puts("3==> U!"); return 0;}' > test.c && cc test.c && ./a.out || echo 'Cock Broken' 
<puhemo> 你点一下状态栏的图标
<puhemo> 那个是叫状态栏吧？
<zths> = = 鼠标又没电了卧槽
<xiaohuhu> 好像是..:-D
<puhemo> 呵呵，好了吗？
<xiaohuhu> 没有
<xiaohuhu> 还是在上面
<zths> 找不到电池了  日.
<puhemo> 汗
<xiaohuhu> 虽然系统盘上有图标。。
<iyten> 用alltray
<xiaohuhu> 按叉就自动关闭
<microcai> 给 Linus 和 LKML 发了补丁了
<jyf1987> 什么补丁
<microcai> 希望不会被直接 ignore ....
<microcai> 控制台的 CJK 支持啊
<xiaohuhu> 按最小化就在状态栏上。。
<jyf1987> 有可能 他的邮箱有一条规则 if src in [ microcai*] : DROP
<AleiPhoenix> 这针对性也太强了……orz
<jyf1987> 这个可能能混过去
<jyf1987> linus本人又不用cjk 也看不了那个
<jyf1987> 所以检查不严格哈 哈哈
<Warm_HUG> zths: 悲剧的双飞雁吧?
<jyf1987> 结果有的字符我们一看都乱码了 人家看不出来
<lubcat> haha...microcai..
<zths> 是 悲剧的双飞燕
<NoIE> http://jandan.net/2010/11/26/kinect-windows.html
<lubcat> 妈踏飞燕
<microcai> lubcat: 我只是对豹哥那种补丁进行了优雅的 包装
<archl> 双飞燕的双击还好。。。
<lubcat> 我什么都不知道。打死你我也不说。
<archl> anybody play hedgewars?
<NoIE> http://jandan.net/2010/11/26/kinect-windows.html
<zths> 那是啥？hedgewars？
<NoIE> 第二个视频用的是Linux吗？我觉得有点像Gnome。
<zths> 我自己搜到了。。。。。
<archl> 直接加个 .org就到了。
<archl> 多数软件同理。
<zths> 额.
<if_else> 各位兄台，nginx 默认支持 ip_hash 吗？谢谢 不是作为第三方模块吗？
<zths> 噗....
<Warm_HUG> zths: 罚钱
<Warm_HUG> 款
<Warm_HUG> missing: 咪咪,我搞定了
<zths> ;\
<zths> 罚款?.....
<lubcat> ;\
<lubcat> 吐痰了吧。
<zths> 那不是吐痰!!那是吐血!
<Warm_HUG> zths: 未经批准,私自排气
<lubcat> 哦。后头的。。尾气啊。。。
<zths> 吐血都管!
<zths> 太不人道了!
<Warm_HUG> zths: peeee
<zths> ......
<Warm_HUG> not blodd
<Warm_HUG> lol........................~~~~~~~~~
<zths> 是血!!!!!
<zths> 唔...
<Warm_HUG> not blood
<zths> ..........................
<Warm_HUG> zths: 好吧,是血,不过,你吸太多了
<Warm_HUG> 就噗了
<Warm_HUG> 不过为什么你女友身上没有任何咬痕呢?
<lubcat> 。。。。真恶劣啊。。。
<Warm_HUG> xijiao_: 娇娇
<lubcat> a! jiao
<pocoyo> R**O**O****M
<zths> ...刚刚暂离下.........
<Warm_HUG> 没事做,混到下班走人
<zths> .
<lubcat> 没事到。混到挂掉拉倒
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 在哪里混呢？
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 某地,半学半做
<Warm_HUG> lubcat: 2012就结束了
<lubcat> 但愿一定要结束啊。
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 这不等于没说么 做哪块？
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 要是怕 ofan知道 可以 /msg 我
<Warm_HUG> lubcat: 到时,不结束,我们合做,灭了地球
<zths> ofan是啥....
<lubcat> 是个人
<zths> ...................
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 你也是jc
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 额 我可是实名认证的
<lubcat> Warm_HUG: .....才疏学浅。怕干不掉这个世界。
<lubcat> 也是jc....
<Warm_HUG> lubcat: trust you self
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: jc当然是实名的
<lubcat> Warm_HUG: i dont believe the world....then
<Warm_HUG> lubcat: y,then you can destroy it in you mind
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 好吧 下班后别回去了 我带队来收拾你
<missing> Warm_HUG: your big grass does not end?
<lubcat> i'd better go home for supper tonight....
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: jcsusu yamiedie
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: lol
<Warm_HUG> missing: big grass?求翻译
<missing> Warm_HUG: 嗯
<missing> 就是大坏蛋
<Warm_HUG> missing: oh my lady mimi
<missing> Warm_HUG: hi
<Warm_HUG> missing: 我搞定了 ucimf
<missing> Warm_HUG: 恭喜啊你什么做到的?
<Warm_HUG> missing: man fbterm_ucimf 然后照上面说的改权限
<missing> Warm_HUG: 哦,我没有试过...因为我想试试的时候那个电脑都开不了fb...
<jyf1987> 怎么开不了 fb
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 可能没显示器吧
<Warm_HUG> 咪咪莫打
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 很强的推理 赞一个
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 再赞
<zths> 哈哈哈哈......
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 赞比亚  LOL
<lainme> 有些tck/tl的软件不能正确显示中文，有什么处理办法么？
<Warm_HUG> zths: 苍蝇
<Warm_HUG> zths: 扔苍蝇
<zths> ..
<zths> 仍我苍蝇!?
<Warm_HUG> zths: 你哈哈大笑,好像没闭嘴
<zths> .............................呜...
<zths> 呜.
<zths> .
<Warm_HUG> 跑了
<zths> 我掉线了?....
<palomino|keepwor> 掉了
<Warm_HUG> y
<zths> .....
<zths> 我居然跌出去了..不可思议!
<sunningv> 刀。。
<widon> vim中，我给长一点的行加语句的时候经常自动换行，可是在配置文件中我把"set textwidth=80
<widon> 注释掉了啊，怎么弄啊
<widon> ofan, vim中，我给长一点的行加语句的时候经常自动换行，可是在配置文件中我把"set textwidth=80注释掉了啊
<ofan> widon: set tw=0 wm=0
<Warm_HUG> 还有1小时
<ofan> widon: 然后你再看下，formatoptions的选项
<widon> ofan, set formatoptions=tcrqn
<Rothsdad> 哟
<ofan> widon: 一般 set tw=0 wm=0 就可以了
<Rothsdad> emacs下如何使用ibus呢？google的结果方法失败，打不出字来
<ofan> use fcitx
<Rothsdad> ofan: 不喜欢fcitx
<ofan> Rothsdad: 自己搞一个
<widon> 我在ibus，根本就启动不了。。
<Rothsdad> ofan: 额。。
<ofan> 在用fcitx4 还没发现bug..
<Rothsdad> ofan: 乱码
<ofan> 哪有乱码
<Rothsdad> ofan: 乱码依旧
<Rothsdad> of
<Rothsdad> ofan: are you use utf-8?
<zths> ni yao yong utf-8 cai ke yi de ........
<ofan> Rothsdad: 是urf8
<widon> ofan, 我把" set formatoptions=tcrqn
<ofan> Rothsdad: utf8
<widon> 注释掉了，添加了set tw=0 wm=0
<widon> 还是要自动换行啊
<asmcos> upstart emits谁了解
<ofan> widon: vimrc里？
<Rothsdad> はutf8を使用してください
<widon> ofan, 是啊
<asmcos> ofan, /etc/vimrc?
<ofan> widon: 你不得重启一下么
<ofan> asmcos: ~/.vimrc下就可以
<widon> ofan, 我再重启一次
<ofan> widon: 一般没有那条竖线就可以了
<widon> ofan, 什么竖线啊，还是不行
<ofan> widon: 设置textwidth后会在相应的列有个竖线
<widon> ofan, 我把" set smartindent
<widon> 都注释掉了还是不行，我还有set cindent
<ofan> widon: ..
<ofan> widon: set nowrap
<Rothsdad> help
<widon> 我都设置set nowrap
<widon> ，他还是要换行
<ofan> widon: 那真nb了~~
<lainme> 有些tck/tl的软件不能正确显示中文，有什么处理办法么？
<Rothsdad> 我显示的是乱码吗？
<palomino|keepwor> 不是 , Rothsdad
<Rothsdad> 为什么我看大家说话，有的是乱码，有的正常
<zths> .........
<zths> 那算啥?
<cfy> emacs?
<cfy> Rothsdad: 我在win里用emacs有这种情况
<Rothsdad> cfy: 恩，我现在在win下用的emacs
<zer4tul> 囧
<cfy> Rothsdad: 不清楚，我以前也有呢,难到是转换出错？
<widon> ofan, 还是不行http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=306060
<zer4tul> 为啥呢？难道linux下的emacs没这种情况?
<zer4tul> 我用erc确实没遇到过乱码的，除非是对方本来就用的GBK
<Rothsdad> zer4tul: linux没有遇到过
<cfy> zer4tul: 其实现在看来，我当时不需要这么犹豫于hhkb lite2，它是薄膜的。我买来就是为手感。
<zer4tul> cfy: 主要是你当时不知道它是薄膜的
 * Rothsdad 有人尝鲜wayland的吗？
<cfy> zer4tul: 嗯。我不知道呢，呵呵。
<zer4tul> cfy: 因为我当时跟你说了是薄膜，结果你没反应
<cfy> zer4tul: 我没注意。。。。。可能当时我还不知道有薄膜和机械。。。
<zer4tul> cfy: hhkb的价值其实就在于它的pro2
<zer4tul> cfy: hhkb pro是电容，不是机械
<cfy> zer4tul: 嗯。不过那家店太慢了。。。。下个星期四。他才有货。。。然后再发给我。。。
<Rothsdad> zer4tul: cfy
<cfy> zer4tul: 现在还是不是太了解这些。
<Warm_HUG> 3o min
<Rothsdad> zer4tul: cfy: 什么专业？
<cfy> Rothsdad: 专业？
<Rothsdad> ‘电容’‘机械’
<cfy> Rothsdad: 嗯？我在说键盘
<Rothsdad> 汗...
<Rothsdad> 我out了
<cfy> Rothsdad: 我现在打笔记本的有些难受。换个键盘试试
<ofan> widon: 打开vim后看 :options 看看相应设置对不对
<Rothsdad> cfy: 恩。感觉delld630系列 键盘手感最好
<cfy> opera 的tab stack很不错。
<cfy> 貌似tab更好用了。在11里
<Rothsdad> 一个问题，win下在哪里写.emacs呢
<cfy> Rothsdad: 个人目录吧。
<cfy> iOpera: ee,我今天貌似还没crash.....
<Rothsdad> cfy: 恩，我试试
<widon> ofan, columns	width of the display
<widon>  	set co=80
<flh> v_v: 下午好
<ofan> widon: 这个是自动的。。
<Warm_HUG> ls
<widon> ofan, 我知道了。。。set localtextwidth = 80 有一句。。。
<ofan> widon: - -
<widon> ofan, 抄别人配置文件没看清楚害我郁闷这么久
<Rothsdad> win下我在Documents and Settings目录下建立.emacs没有识别，悲剧了
<ofan> 你怎么建立的.emacs
<Rothsdad> 用emacs
<user8888> hi
<ofan> 只有扩展名在win下算无效名字
<Rothsdad> ofan: 我用emacs新建了一个.emacs的文件
<user8888> 请问各位，微软的官方的在线office要怎么进入？
<Rothsdad> ofan: 额，又乱码了
<ofan> Rothsdad: 用毛windows阿
<sunwilston> 没有在win下用过emacs
<Rothsdad> ofan: 应为linux下的ibus不能在emacs下用
<ofan> Rothsdad: 那就用win?
<Rothsdad> ofan: 有emacs就行
<archl> tk/tcl是不是逐步都在停止使用。。。
<ofan> Rothsdad: 而且ub下emacs里能用ibus
<Rothsdad> ofan: 我在win下建立了gcc环境
<Rothsdad> ofan: arch
<archl> 看到好多都移步GTK了。
<sunwilston> 我用buntu下ibus能用
<ofan> Rothsdad: 能用ibus
<zer4tul> d630的键盘跟640貌似没什么区别，还不如X200的手感呢
<sunwilston> 我的gentoo下ibus就不用能
<archl> 谁来玩hedgewars
<Rothsdad> zer4tul: x200键盘手感有点散，d630手感很柔，同时也很有弹性
<Kandu> archl: 百戰刺蝟？
<archl> Kandu: 别胡乱起名。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈
<Rothsdad> ofan: 我在arch装的是官方源里的ibus-pinyin，设置好local后，能调用ibus，但输入不出现文字
<archl> 我是坚决的英文名党。。。软件都用英文名就行了。。。。
<ofan> Rothsdad: 环境变量也设置了？
<Rothsdad> ofan: 指的是environment?
<ofan> Rothsdad: 还能指啥
<zer4tul> ibus-pinyin使用中
<Rothsdad> zer4tul: 你的ibus在emacs里正常吗?
<zer4tul> 装上直接就用
<GUN^ROSE> 困死我啦！
<zer4tul> Rothsdad: 正在用啊，现在
<Kandu> cfy: hedgewars 的引擎用 fpc 寫的 :)
<Rothsdad> zer4tul: 怎么配置？
<zer4tul> 直接就能用
<v_v> flh: hello
<Rothsdad> zer4tul: 用的是ub？
<zer4tul> arch
<cfy> Kandu: 那是啥？我现在在学习lisp.好酷的东西
<flh> v_v: 您好，
<Kandu> cfy: FreePascal
 * v_v 
<Rothsdad> zer4tul: 奇怪？我的太悲剧了
<zer4tul> Rothsdad: 我甚至连emacs对C-space的绑定都没改
<Rothsdad> zer4tul: 人品
<ofan> 表示lisp一点也不cool~
<cfy> Kandu: 我现在有点纠结， 你说我应该看中文版还是英文版的书呢？
<zer4tul> Rothsdad: 你试试把emacs对C-Space的绑定删除，然后再看看
<sunwilston> cfy: lisp 酷在哪里？
<flh> v_v: firefox安装下，要333M这么大啊？
<Rothsdad> 表示ofan一点也不cool～
<cfy> Kandu: 翻译还可以。
<zer4tul> Rothsdad: 据说有可能是这个原因
<Kandu> cfy: 先看中文，後看英文。這樣應該不錯吧
<cfy> sunwilston: on lisp.
<ofan> 看英文的
<sunwilston> cfy: 能具体些吗？
<ofan> Rothsdad: 我不cool码？？
<cfy> Kandu: ofan  我现在看英文。。。看不懂。再看下中文的。
<cfy> sunwilston: 我的意思是你去看书(on lisp)。或者google 下。
<Rothsdad> ofan: 你不是cool，是相当cool
<v_v> flh: 不能
 * zer4tul 好冷
<v_v> 不可能
<ofan> Rothsdad: 太假了你~
<Rothsdad> ：-)
<GUN^ROSE> lisp就是一堆列表的集合，据说是实现图灵的
<zer4tul> ofan: 是说你相当冷
<v_v> flh: 你的333M怎么看出来的
<flh> v_v: 解压缩后会消耗掉 212MB 的额外空间
<ofan> zer4tul: 额
<Rothsdad> 最近太累了，不想折腾了，先在win下使用一段emacs吧
<v_v> flh: 应该是有依赖库一起算上了吧？ ff没有这么大， 你肯定apt-get， 然后一大堆全装了
<user8888> 喂～～～～1
<user8888> 请问各位，微软的官方的在线office要怎么进入？
<Rothsdad> 什么时候微软也用linux的内核就好了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<flh> v_v: 是的，有法子少安装点不？
<puhemo> 怎么可能，呵呵
<user8888> 有个doc文档，用ooo打开格式有点乱了
<user8888> 哪位指点一下有什么办法
<archl> 没办法。
<v_v> flh: 你觉得呢
<Warm_HUG> go~~~~~~~~~~~
<archl> user8888:无法。
<flh> v_v: no
<archl> user8888: 除非你有Office 2010，直接保存为odt。
<archl> 然后用同样的字体。
<user8888> archl: 微软不是官方有 在线office吗？
<archl> user8888: 我不了解
<user8888> archl: 但是我找不到地方
<v_v> flh: 搞google chrome
<v_v> flh: 比ff好用的多， 速度极快
<flh> v_v: 好啊
<ofan> Speed is fun.
<v_v> flh: 依赖比ff也要少
<Kandu> v_v: 各有優勢 :)
<flh> v_v: 试试
<v_v> Kandu: 当然
<Kandu> v_v: chrome 真是超快
<Rothsdad> but FF is almost an OS
<archl> Krum一个3D动作游戏出了在线Demo。
<archl> 有兴趣的去官方站看。
<Kandu> v_v: 執行 js 的時候超快。可以執行紅白機模擬器玩遊戲。 fx 就卡很多
<v_v> Kandu: 超赞
<v_v> Kandu: 新的ff号称js可以超越chrome
<v_v> Kandu: 我没觉得
<MeaCulpa> chrome只是个浏览器
<Rothsdad> MeaCulpa: 恩
<MeaCulpa> FF的插件更爽一些
<v_v> MeaCulpa: chrome os is on the way
<Rothsdad> FF更像个操作系统
<MeaCulpa> 不过要是chrome 如果有好的vimperator, foxyproxy一样级别的，我就满足了
<cfy> opera呢？
<v_v> MeaCulpa: 因为ff比较老， 插件当然多， chrome的插件也在蓬勃发展
<MeaCulpa> ....emacs论调
<MeaCulpa> v
 * Rothsdad 偷笑
<MeaCulpa> v_v: no no webkit核心的插件不可能强大的
<MeaCulpa> v_v: 这点我很肯定
<Rothsdad> 嗯嗯
<MeaCulpa> v_v: Google偷懒，用webkit我很失望
<v_v> MeaCulpa: 时间会证明 bill gates还说过640k就够了呢
<Kandu> 基本上用不到那麼高的 js 執行效能。而 fx 插件實在很有吸引力。所以目前還是 fx 更有趣
<MeaCulpa> 光说速度，Safari也不慢，任何webkit 浏览器都不慢，只是扩展烂
<archl> 有哪个浏览器速度慢的？
<MeaCulpa> Opera UI变化太快了
<ofan> webkit只是排版速度比较快
<MeaCulpa> archl: gecko真的比webkit慢很多
<v_v>  MeaCulpa 你想chrome要是不够强大，为何google把服务全放在web上
<MeaCulpa> v_v: 呵呵，那只是js engine强而已
<archl> MeaCulpa: 日常用真的感觉不出来。
<v_v> MeaCulpa: 浏览器不只是js
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你用google的应用就感觉出来了
<MeaCulpa> Google出了一个产品叫Wave, 专门调戏FF和IE的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你用多个网页就感觉出来了。
<ofan> 排版速度你基本感觉不出来
<MeaCulpa> 这个恐怖的产品让你一下子感觉出来
<Rothsdad> FF适合hacker，Chrome适合geeker，Opera适合newer，Safari适合appler，IE适合nobody
<puhemo> 基于webkit有那些浏览器
<MeaCulpa> Wave被证明只是一个广告
<MeaCulpa> 一个调戏FF和IE的广告，很牛
<cfy> opera适合newer?
<MeaCulpa> opera界面太不稳定了，老变
<ofan> 字体也不好搞
<Rothsdad> opera always new
<ofan> 还有搭配问题
<MeaCulpa> opera最搞的就是走Qt4的那段时间，没好好研究Qt4
<Rothsdad> 很期待Wayland取代X11的日子
<ofan> 等到2012吧
<ofan> 倒是希望把 gtk全干掉
<Rothsdad> 真的，差不多是那个时候
<Rothsdad> wayland全新的client架构，比X11的桌面响应速度不是一个等级的
<Rothsdad> arch的aus里有，可以试试
<jyf1987> ofan: 额
<Rothsdad> jyf1987: 下午好
<jyf1987> Rothsdad: 正要找你
<flh> v_v: (<unknown>:2724): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<Rothsdad> jy
<Rothsdad> jyf1987: ??
<v_v> flh: 快捷键冲突//
<jyf1987> 私聊
<Rothsdad> jyf1987: 我的ibus悲剧了，现在不得不在win下
<jyf1987> win下不可耻 不要在意
<cfy> Not long ago, if you asked what Lisp was for, many people would have answered “for artificial intelligence.” In fact, the association between Lisp and AI is just an accident of history.
<Rothsdad> lol
<catcher> help me
<zths> 我的ubuntu整个都悲剧了....
<zths> 正在考虑重装....
<catcher> apt获取源地址的时候
<catcher> sources.list.d   优先与 sources.list 吗
<catcher> sources.list.d/*.list 优先于 sources.list 吗
<cfy>  Lisp gives you the freedom to define your own operators, you can mold it into just the language you need.
<jyf1987> cfy: and the freedom to have an coffee while waiting for its running
<catcher> lisp?
<makao007> lsmod 列出模块,
<cfy> jyf1987: the book dosn't mention it,囧
<makao007> rmmod bluetooth 删除模块,但重启后还会出现,怎么才不让它开机启动?
<cfy> makao007: 不要编译它。
<jyf1987> LOL
<makao007> cfy,不想重新编译.
<srdgame> Chrome 每次啓動 ADblock都開一個頁面，怎麼解決？
<cfy> makao007: 那不清楚了。
<srdgame> Chrome 每次啓動 ADblock都開一個頁面，怎麼解決？
<catcher> aptitude 果然比 apt好用
<makao007> 编译后出现 read-only filesystem 怎么解决?
<Kandu> makao007: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/modprobe.conf.5.html
<ofan> 写到modprobe里
<ofan> blacklist
<Kandu> makao007: 在那個目錄下隨便建個文件，加一行： blacklist 名字
<iOpera> cfy: nnnnd hotfile的插件不工作。你那有下这个的没。
<cfy> iOpera: 没。。。。。
 * cfy 吃饭。
<cfy> iOpera: 下班
<zths>  
<missing> 最近有没有那个觉得论坛慢的,我这里广东电信...
<Kandu> cfy: 你打算學 lisp 啦
<jyf1987> 澳大利亚参院通过世界最快网络预算案，将提高网速 1000倍
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯:)
<Kandu> cfy: 已經會哪幾個了？
<Kandu> cfy: c, perl, php 對吧
<zmcbb30> iOpera: 依依 , opera11比10有哪些改进了 ?
<iOpera> 额。就是改正些bug。加点js效果
<zths> 掉线的话 感觉特别壮观.......
<jyf1987> 版本号改进了
<jyf1987> 11比10对称点
<palomino|keepwor> 11更光棍儿
<jyf1987> 对 破落
<palomino|keepwor> -_-
<iOpera> 版本
<iOpera> 11.00 beta
<iOpera> 编制
<iOpera> 1111
<iOpera> 破马说对了
<iOpera> 全部棍子
<zmcbb30> ........
<zmcbb30> 貌似10更好哦
<zmcbb30> 棒对洞
<zmcbb30> palomino|keepwor: 对吧
<zmcbb30> jyf1987: 对吧
<jyf1987> zmcbb30: 额
<palomino|keepwor> ..... , zmcbb30
<zmcbb30> 啥
<missing> 包包YY没有用的
<zmcbb30> xijiao: 洗脚哥
<zmcbb30> missing: 你是说要去实践 ?
<xijiao> zmcbb30, 包子叔
<missing> zmcbb30: 那当然
<zmcbb30> missing: 怎么才能去实践 ?
<pocoyo> missing: 今天很快
<missing> zmcbb30: 看你了,喜欢同性就着同性,异性就异性,喜欢人妖就人妖了
<missing> pocoyo: 啥快?
<zths> = =
<pocoyo> missing: @16:49:20 <missing> 最近有没有那个觉得论坛慢的,我这里广东电信...
<missing> pocoyo: 我这里不行,老是网速慢弹出下载那啥php文件的
<missing> pocoyo: 你有不是广东的
<pocoyo> missing: 平时我这儿慢得出奇 就今天超快
<missing> pocoyo: 唉,不知道是亚运 还是我这里接的电脑太多...烦死,晚上就我一台电脑也慢啊
<Kandu> 網速慢能導致下載到 php 文件？
<pocoyo> missing: 肯定是亚运 哈哈
<missing> pocoyo: 不知道的...反正凑合先,不行试试加速脚本,再不行就投诉电信
<missing> Kandu: 我是听人家说的,我那里知道...
<ofan> 有谁写过使用oauth的app??
<Rothsdad> I dying in the sun
<ofan> Rothsdad: - -
<Rothsdad> 好听的一首歌' Dying in the sun '
<Rothsdad> 问一个问题，在win下的emacs，每次打开都有个讨厌的cmd窗口，如何隐藏呢？
<makao007> lsmod 删除模块bluetooth: vim /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf , 加入 blacklist bluetooth
<cfy> Kandu: 不会php....
<jyf1987> cfy: ]
<cfy> Kandu: perl肯呢个刚好算会吧。其他的完全不能用。
<cfy> Kandu: shell也算吧。
<cfy> jyf1987: ghc应该挺快吧。
<cfy> 不过太大了。
<spirit> 大家好哦
<pocoyo> spirit: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<jyf1987> 我咋直到 ghc怎样
<cfy> jyf1987: 我以为你知道的。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 额。吃完饭就看动画片？
<Rothsdad> 大家好哦
<pocoyo> Rothsdad: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<jyf1987> 我直到这个东西 但是不会用 LOL
<Rothsdad> 大家好
<pocoyo> Rothsdad: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Rothsdad> 好
<cfy> Rothsdad: 囧 。
<Rothsdad> 测试一下，嘿嘿
<Rothsdad> 大家
<cfy> jyf1987: 不过在64 bit上太恐怖了。。。。我就没装
<iGnome> cfy: 额。机器没关。
<pocoyo> Rothsdad: 再测？！
<cfy> iGnome: 这个。。。。崽崽开了就没关？
<cfy> Rothsdad: 被发现了，lol
<Rothsdad> 呵呵
<iGnome> nnnd 昨天开始就没关
<cfy> @_@
 * Rothsdad 隐身
<cfy> iGnome: 我早上看着这个号上线的。
<iGnome> 那当然
<iGnome> 整晚
<onshoestring> ignome是ee?
<cfy>  onshoestring: ignome是ee那台电脑
<spirit> 这里有人用mint吗?
<iGnome> 差不多
<pocoyo> onshoestring: 你刚刚知道？
<pocoyo> !
<Rothsdad> ee是谁?
<iGnome> 吃人生米。
<iGnome> 好香的
<onshoestring> ee是神
<Rothsdad> 大婶～
<iGnome> 是人生米
<onshoestring> 为啥说是神，我也不明白。
<iGnome> 嗯。我也不明白
<Rothsdad> 神是不会明白的
<MaskRay> cfy: ghc 我编译了35分钟……
<iGnome> cfy: 这 Rothsdad 是谁哦。
<ofan> 编译干啥
<iGnome> 罗嗦鬼
<Rothsdad> 我是马甲丁
<cfy> MaskRay: 源代码100M左右。编译下按G算了。。。。我怕了。。。。不弄了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 32bit貌似没这么恐怖。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 不知道
<ofan> cfy: 用gentoo?
<cfy> ofan: 是阿
<ofan> cfy: 太悲剧了
<Rothsdad> 100M !!!
<cfy> ofan: 囧
<ofan> cfy: 第一次用gcc的时候 岂不要挂机好几天？
<cfy> ofan: 囧
<Rothsdad> jiong子怎么输的呢？
<cfy> ofan: 你要什么装什么,这是gentoo!!!
<Rothsdad> 囧
<cfy> Rothsdad: fcitx,scim都可以。
<Rothsdad> cool
<cfy> ofan: 全不编译也没那么久吧
<cfy> 全部
<cfy> zer4tul:对于收货人“签收”和“验货”的先后问题，记者采访了几家在我市有业务的快递公司。一快递公司客户服务员告诉记者，肯定得先签收，然后再拆包验货。如果收货人不签收，快递物品就不属于他，他也就无权拆开包裹验收，这是快递的“行规”。而其他几家快递公司的答复也与之基本相同。
<cfy> 不过，当记者咨询了浙江国华律师事务所的黄育松律师时，他告诉记者，快递公司的“先收后签”并不成立。作为快递公司来讲，其实只是一个代管人的角色，只是负责货物运输。先签收还是先查看这是一个交接的问题，跟货物属于谁并无关系。消费者有权要求在货物送达时，先进行查看，再签收。
<iGnome> cfy: 这11啊。本本上的很好。台机的，speeddial的那输入栏，似乎输入就崩溃。
<iGnome> 你试试
<cfy> iGnome: 囧。
<cfy> iGnome: 我在用的阿
<cfy> 10老crash....于是我就尝试了11
<cfy> lol
<iGnome> 在这种输入栏，都试试
<jyf1987> cfy: 关于这个问题的可以参考我国宪法对于公民游行权利的规定 以及治安管理处罚条例方面的具体规定
<cfy> 没事阿
<ofan> cfy: 全部编译.. 我才2g内存，还怕cpu烧了，关键还废电
<cfy> ofan: 怎么会？
<iGnome> 我等重启一次，再试试。升级了内核
<ofan> cfy: 其实用arch也可以全编译
<cfy> iGnome: all ok!
<cfy> ofan: 嗯。:)
<microcai> hi
<iGnome> jyf1987: 还不去找wind
<Rothsdad> microcai: 好名字
<iGnome> 还不吃饭。nnnnd
<jyf1987> iGnome: 约了明天下午阿
<microcai> Rothsdad:  ... ... .. ...   ..
<iGnome> 额。不是今晚？
<jyf1987> iGnome: 现在找貌似也可以 只是过去就晚了 还逛个p
 * Rothsdad ee请客吃饭～
<ofan> 小菜
<MeaCulpa> 一碗蒸羊羔肉，密西
<iGnome> microcai: 这家伙意思是，你叫微小的菜
<ofan> 小菜一碟,,
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 你最近都在干嘛？ 好像很无聊阿
<ofan> 小菜儿~
<iGnome> jyf1987: 你怎么喜欢和男人逛街呢。
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: Consulting
<ofan> 有基情
<Rothsdad> lol
<jyf1987> iGnome: 1, 女人逛街我没兴趣   2, 女人不喜欢陪我逛街
<iGnome> ofan: 这死家伙
 * MeaCulpa 求逛街
<iGnome> 。。
<ofan> iGnome: 额~~
<Rothsdad> LOL
<iGnome> ofan: 你这口无遮拦的家伙。
<iGnome> 被你说中了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 逛电子市场去不？
<xijiao> 求女人
<iGnome> 洗脚。 nnnnd
<MeaCulpa> 我这里中关村，逛鸟
<ofan> iGnome: 最近流行这个~~ 很容易就想到了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 你在中关村？
<Rothsdad> 求ipad一台
<MeaCulpa> 求女伴逛街
<iGnome> ofan: .. 这也流行。
<MeaCulpa> jyf 是
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那你帮我去市场上看看 有没有 卖 onda vx747的 我要个 4G版本  还要个sd卡
<ofan> iGnome: 很流行
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 要是有 告诉我哪个店铺 我明天过来买
<MeaCulpa> jyf 没空没兴趣
<iGnome> nnnd 你们这生活在啥世界哦。 ofan
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 额 你不是无聊么
<MeaCulpa> 你有妹妹没
<jyf1987> 有个p  mm
<ofan> World of JQ..
<iGnome> jyf1987: 还不去p
<Rothsdad> MeaCulpa：寂寞了
<MeaCulpa> 无聊也不是随便差的
<jyf1987> 没前途
<MeaCulpa> Rothsdad: En
<MeaCulpa> A 片都看了几遍了，无聊
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 没感觉了？
<Rothsdad> linux社区应该多多吸收一些女生的
<MeaCulpa> 求北京导游
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 可以去找 freeflying
<iGnome> 那是地主
<jyf1987> 导游不好当
<MeaCulpa> freeflying找过，恩 把他忘了
<GUN^ROSE> 求ubuntu女性导游...
<archl> banban
<iGnome> 。。
<archl> 找del和banban夫妇。
<iGnome> 难道 banban在北京？
<Rothsdad> 2.120.151) has joined
<Rothsdad>     channel #ubuntu-cn
<Rothsdad> <cfy> jyf1987: ghc应该挺快吧。
<Rothsdad> <cfy> 不过太大了。
<Rothsdad> *** iGnome (~eexpress@113.246.151.22) has joined channel #ubuntu-cn
<archl> 不在吧。
<Rothsdad> <spirit> 大家好哦
<pocoyo> spirit: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Rothsdad> <pocoyo> spirit: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=9
<iGnome> 难道del是夫妇？
<Rothsdad> 额，我错了
<^k^> Rothsdad:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<cfy> emacs的悲剧
<Rothsdad> cfy:哈哈
<Rothsdad> banban在beijing
<banban> Rothsdad: No
<Rothsdad> banban:姐姐好
<banban> archl: luojie童鞋好
<Rothsdad> 我有错了
<iGnome> 超，一堆死家伙，居然都知道 bnbn的
<banban> iGnome: hi
<iGnome> 。
<mystical> 求助。ubuntu10.10安装nvidia驱动后。出现“显示超出范围”。开源的和在nvidia网站下载的驱动都是这个毛病。在xorg.conf设置 水平和垂直频率依然不能进入桌面。可以使用TTY。
<MeaCulpa> 我是不会说出求gentoo妹妹之类的胡话的
<banban> Rothsdad: 好
<iGnome> 你咋知道是ld
<archl> banban: 斑斑
<archl> 你好。
<iGnome> .
<banban> archl: 好。。。。
<iGnome> 这都谁哦。
<missing> 老乡哦
<Rothsdad> archl：你是罗姐！！
<banban> 刚才没有看到这么多人跟我说话
<MeaCulpa> banban 好
<iGnome> 有奸情
<banban> MeaCulpa: 好
<dex> linux下的什么虚拟机性能最好？
<banban> iGnome: 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Rothsdad> dex:kvm
<MeaCulpa> 北京哪里mm最多捏
<archl> banban: 我们都不能打搅你和del的。
<iGnome> 额。就 banban 你有反应。你看别人都不作声。默认
<banban> archl: 他还没下课呢 呵呵
<cfy> iGnome: 额。你什么时侯开个快递东四？
<cfy> iGnome: 额。你什么时侯开个快递公司？
<iGnome> cfy: 。
<dex>  Rothsdad 这个是需要硬件支持的吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 天上人间
<iGnome> 啥烂输入法
<Rothsdad> dex:恩
<banban> MeaCulpa: 不知道哦 我现在还不在北京
<banban> archl: 你那现在几点 嘿嘿
<mystical> 求助。ubuntu10.10安装nvidia驱动后。出现“显示超出范围”。开源的和在nvidia网站下载的驱动都是这个毛病。在xorg.conf设置 水平和垂直频率依然不能进入桌面。可以使用TTY。
<dex> Rothsdad: 可惜我的硬件不支持
<Rothsdad> dex:vbox
<archl> banban: 8：46  刚刚
 * MeaCulpa 继续吃羊羔
<iGnome> 可怜的 MeaCulpa，就衰老了
<dex> Rothsdad: 这东西越做越大，有赶超vmware之势阿
<Rothsdad> dex: 恩，所以我不喜欢vmware 和 vbox
<iGnome> mystical: 你啥显示器。贴下xorg.conf
<banban> archl: 那么 早 :)
<iGnome> banban: del是谁
<banban> iGnome: 先告诉我你是谁
<Rothsdad> 他是ee
<iGnome> del是不是就是那delete那死家伙
<banban> iGnome: 原来是死EE阿。。。。
<mystical> iGnome, 厄 暂时贴不了 现在在单位。 显示器 明基fp71g
<banban> iGnome: 没有叫作delete的死家伙 谢谢 :P
<Rothsdad> lol
<archl> banban: 是的，刚才一会儿天还没彻底黑呢 嘿嘿
<banban> archl: 时差9个小时？
<archl> 2小时。
<iGnome> mystical: 哦。你去英文论坛搜索显卡型号，看下别人的情况
<spirit> iGnome, 你喜欢什么?
<archl> 8.50 PM
<banban> archl: 汗 你是说晚上八点阿。。。。
<mystical> iGnome, OK 多谢
<banban> spirit: 他喜欢发疯 嘿嘿
<missing> banban: 你老乡在新西兰的...
<archl> 啊哈。我忘记设24小时制了。。。
<banban> missing: 额。。。好吧 我以为在澳大利亚。。。
<banban> archl: 你不是在澳大利亚吗。。。
<iGnome> mystical: 通常也可以搜索显示器，只是你这样的显示器型号，估计搜索不到
<missing> banban: 我的意思是时区差不多的
<banban> missing: 哦。。。。
<iGnome> banban: 你是母的不
<archl> banban: 恩。是在澳大利亚。。。
<banban> iGnome: 你是匹格不？
<archl> iGnome: 你快被踢了。。。
<mystical> iGnome, 我去试试
<iGnome> 英文。。。
<banban> archl: 曼曼说你在新西兰。。。
<microcai> hi
<iGnome> ld? archl
<missing> iGnome: ee别老不正经lol
<zer4tul> cfy: 所以我说应该是先验货后签收啊。
 * Rothsdad 硝烟四起
<banban> iGnome: 他是luojie 嘿嘿 死EE
<archl> 还是ee。。。
<iGnome> missing: 为啥。我严肃的讨论的
<iGnome> 你看，如果是妹朵。那里这么粗鲁的哦。
<missing> iGnome: 说你老不正经,没说你讨论不严肃啊
<missing> iGnome: 妹托啊
<cfy> zer4tul: 人家直接说当你拒收阿
<missing> 别急动
<iGnome> 可没见她说你是死mm啊。 missing
<banban> iGnome: 说是粗鲁呢 哼 说你自己呢吧 嘿嘿嘿嘿
<pocoyo> cfy: 是这个情况  能投诉么？
<iGnome> banban: 不是哦。自己看
<missing> iGnome: 我是mimi不是mm啊
 * Rothsdad time to eat
<banban> archl: 你在澳大利亚（还是新西兰）读书吗
<cfy> zer4tul: 网上还有说签了，把单子收好，先不给。然后验货。
<iGnome> missing: 差不多意思
<archl> 不是。是被开了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 貌似不行。。。。现在成公司规定了。。。。。
<missing> iGnome: 差异千里啊
<archl> 对俄
<Kandu> cfy: 哈，你直接拿個錄音筆對那快遞員揚揚 :)
<cfy> pocoyo: 以后别申通了。
<iGnome> archl: 你改个名字会死阿。搞这样的名字害人
<cfy> Kandu: 这是啥？
<pocoyo> cfy: 那东西如果坏了怎么办 活该倒霉？
<banban> archl: 额 好 海外留学 恩 膜拜下 小老乡 嘿嘿
<iGnome> missing: 。
<archl> banban: 我可不像你家del那么认真。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我觉得只能仔细观察下外包装了。如果有问题就不签收。
<missing> iGnome: .
<banban> archl: 嘿嘿 你老家是哪的 嘿嘿
<Kandu> cfy: 其實也沒問題吧。很多店都提供7天包退
<archl> banban: 福建古田/
<missing> archl: 以前你不是说山东的?
<cfy> pocoyo: 或者夺下单子，说不让你走吧
<archl> banban: 我是4省人的后代。。。山东/福建/广东/浙江
<banban> archl: 汗 曼曼还说你是我老乡呢 原来不是。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。我看下包裹算了。如果有什么痕迹就拒收
<archl> 在山东长大，当作山东人也好。
<banban> archl: 那你在哪出生的  籍贯是哪 你父母现在在那 嘿嘿 （我是调查户口的 :P）
<missing> banban: 也算半个哈,还不吃饭啊
<pocoyo> cfy: 可不可以 多买几批货 然后让她 原路送回去。
<banban> missing: 唉 一会啃面包去 面也煮完了 。。。。
<archl> banban: 父曾在福建，母一直在这里。
<archl> 不对，在潍坊。
<missing> banban: 支持
<freeflying> 招人招人
<banban> archl: 哦哦 好 潍坊嘛  那也算半个老乡了 嘿嘿
<archl> 一直一直，我去过最北的地方是山东。
<archl> 的最北面。。。
<banban> freeflying: 嘿嘿 招人抢银行阿 :P
<archl> banban: 你是哪里人呢？
<banban> archl: 汗 好吧 老乡嘛  当然也是山东人
<cfy> pocoyo: 没事就最好了。
<missing> freeflying: 我去
<cfy> pocoyo: 有事就麻烦死了
<banban> archl: 我初恋男友是福州的。。。
<jyf1987> 最北就是帝都了
<archl> banban: 哦。我是死光棍～
<pocoyo> cfy: 上次我同学 自儿个去领 挺不爽快的 回来跟我说这事 我要去 非报了那丫不可。
<banban> archl: 小家伙年纪多大阿 哈哈哈
<archl> banban: 你猜。
<missing> banban: 100%比你小
<NoIE> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/180/180571.htm
<NoIE> 《贪吃蛇》进化史
<cfy> pocoyo: 你猛。。。。
<banban> archl: 21或22吧
<archl> 不。100%比你大的，斑斑。。。
<banban> archl: 你都不知道我多大
<archl> banban: 我猜。你不大的。
<jyf1987> 老女人应该就不来这了
<freeflying> banban: 呵呵
<freeflying> missing: 你啥条件啊
<archl>  http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/4883/boxdesign.jpg
<archl> 我现在学设计了。。。
<iGnome> 我看到 Rothsdad 了。是这家伙。。
<archl> 一直用inkscape scribus 啥的。
<jyf1987> Rothsdad 没啥特别的阿
<MeaCulpa> 边上一mm突然从椅子跳起来，原来是拿了微软offer
<banban> archl: 服装设计 :P
<archl> Rothsdad: 还在更新制作sdl游戏的指南阿。
<jyf1987> what 是 Rothsdad在做那个么？
<archl> banban: 我不会的。。。我只是容易搞不复杂的东西。
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 我有个高中同学也在微软 很奇怪的 当年我们都是文科班额
<ofan> ms 现在开始练太极了
<MeaCulpa> 文科的去做pm和consultant阿
<jyf1987> 不是 据说他是开发
<jyf1987> 所以我才不解阿
<MeaCulpa> 微软开发很牛，scrumm的
<archl> jyf1987: 开发用户界面
<archl> 可以的。
<ofan> 写文档的
<jyf1987> archl: 大概吧 以后找机会问问
<flh> v_v: 在lenny上？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 文科生做PM其实还好，consultant就有点那啥了
<MeaCulpa> jyf，我也是文科，四书五经熟读，数学很烂
<archl> 谁来玩hedgewars？
<archl> 我改了模式。
<MeaCulpa> 我语文没及格
<archl> lol。
<lazysnake> MeaCulpa: 我也是
<ofan> 跟语文老是干过架~
<archl> 我大概是这里少数一生都没高考经验的家伙了。
<ofan> archl: 保送哈佛的？
<ubuntu3> 知道framebuffer吗
<archl> ofan: 别搞笑。。。
<v_v> archl: 那是耶鲁》
<MeaCulpa> 我悲剧，四书五经熟读，语文高考不及格，数学一直不及格，高考148
<ofan> archl: 好吧  其实mit也挺不错的
<cfy> 148,不及格。。。。
<dex> 伯克利好点
<lazysnake> MeaCulpa: 部分嗎
<MeaCulpa> 不过大学也没读出来，算事有高考经验的高中文化
<lubcat> 克克勃好点。
<missing> 秒秒勃更加好
<MeaCulpa> 高考500的高中文化
<cfy> 额。高考 理宗164.......历史最高分。。。。
<lubcat> 秀高考呢？
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 我高考理宗是历史最低分……
 * MeaCulpa 高考语文70外语140物理110数学148、高中文化
<edison0354> ……
<cfy> edison0354: @ @
<ofan> 还有物理
<MeaCulpa> 大一多门政治不及格，劝退
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 多门。。。。。
<iGnome> 多门政治
<iGnome> 一看就是傻蛋
<ofan> 政治不都开卷吗
<iGnome> 难怪劝退
<MeaCulpa> 我要是语文能及格，就清华了
<dex> 政治很简单吧
<ofan> 当年我还拿手机百度了
<missing> iGnome: 应该,吹牛都不会的
<dex> 一般考试前一天看看就行了
<MeaCulpa> 难，都要背诵
<iGnome> 是。 lol
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 怎么会。。。清华。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我有短期记忆障碍，所以政治很数学差
<edison0354> ofan: 我记得政治不开卷的
<iGnome> 吹不读书，有啥好阿。你以为你是希特勒阿
<MeaCulpa> 数学公式记不住
<dex> 总之，政治这东西及格就好了
<iGnome> 。。
<ofan> edison0354: 我们的开了
<cfy> - - !
<MeaCulpa> 哎
<ofan> 还有个思想道德啥的
<edison0354> ofan: 我们初中政治开卷的
<ofan> 上课全是性教育
<dex> 吹水就行
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 600不到，你想清华？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦，你上海。。。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 我说大学
<dex> 高考没政治吧
<MeaCulpa> 马克思主义 邓小平理论 思想政治 统统灭
<edison0354> ofan: 哦
<cfy> 大一上，思政，大二下，现代史
<edison0354> ofan: 我们有的开，有的不开……
<MeaCulpa> 高数也灭
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我们现在简称 毛概，一本书
<ofan> edison0354: 不是必修课么 毛邓阿
<dex> 毛等三
<MeaCulpa> 妈的我那时候课多
<dex> 还有戴三块表
<edison0354> dex: 我们好像就没学过毛邓三……
<cfy> 现在应该都毛概吧。
<MeaCulpa> 其实我只要一张纸写好公式
<dex> edison0354: 还有马克思的那些啥的
<MeaCulpa> 资本论我读过，马克思主义不及格
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 正常的。
<MeaCulpa> 和语文一个下场
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我上课讲故事。。。。不讲 马克思主义。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 所以我是被读书太多害得
<cfy> 标题党
<edison0354> dex: 反正那一堆好像大家都是裸考……
<MeaCulpa> 大学以后再也不读书了
<ofan> 神马都是裸考的路过~~~
<MeaCulpa> 读书害人啊各位
<dex> 我们那个老师是个愤青，上政治课的那位
<MeaCulpa> 我就是例子
<MeaCulpa> 我当年楚辞都能背诵
<cfy> happyaron: MaskRay 高中生来了。
<MeaCulpa> 语文还是不及格
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 语文考啥的？
<iGnome> 你就是这个社会的半成品。 MeaCulpa
<iGnome> 还是个罗嗦鬼
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 大学我们有门课是讲公文的。也是语文。
<dex> 蜀道难背了大半个学期才搞定
<MeaCulpa> cfy 阅读理解，我完全不理解
<edison0354> happyaron: 高中生好！
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 额。。。。为啥不理解。。。。
<lubcat> MeaCulpa: 楚辞都会背。牛
<ofan> 讨厌背书的路过~~
<dex> 那些散文什么的基本不理解，考试知觉放弃
<MeaCulpa> 我记忆力超差，会背诵的都是看太多所致
<dex> 古文还好点
<dex> 看来古人不装B
<cfy> 古人引典
<edison0354> 封神演义把我看郁闷了……
<lubcat> MeaCulpa: 同时瞧资本论和楚辞的牛人。
<cfy> iGnome: 崽崽难了。全面发展阿。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 资本论是看原文的么？（相对于翻译）
<edison0354> iGnome: 神的娃是萝莉还是正太？
<lubcat> 我。瞧得书还是太少了。。。啥都不知道。。
<lubcat> 正太。
<edison0354> lubcat: 哦
<lubcat> 还是萝莉。这不是个问题
<edison0354> lubcat: …………
<cfy> 感觉opera 11快好多
<lubcat> :-D
 * edison0354 谁生个小正太千万不能让他上北航！！！
<ofan> 感觉opera11好慢
<edison0354> ……
<cfy> - -！
<edison0354> chromium无鸭梨
<lubcat> ==?
<cfy> edison0354: 咋了？
<ofan> 今天对比的  感觉好慢
<happyaron> cfy: ?
<happyaron> edison0354: 拜见北航的。
<edison0354> cfy: 不是人待的地方
<cfy> happyaron: 没啥。讨论大学和高考呢。
<cfy> edison0354: 我觉得瓯江也是。（温大 瓯江）
<edison0354> cfy: 女人就算了，来北航随便找个人嫁了就行了，问题是男的就发愁了……
<lubcat> edison0354: 啥情况？非人待遇了？
<cfy> edison0354: @_@.什么情况。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: o
<lubcat> edison0354: 男也也可以找个人嫁了。
<edison0354> lubcat: 北航的妞基本是侏罗纪穿越过来的，而且就算那样也没几个……
<lubcat> 也可以
<edison0354> lubcat: 那你嫁了去吧……
<ofan> edison0354: 可以搞基情阿
<lubcat> 没人要我。。
<ofan> lubcat: 我包你
<edison0354> ofan: 厕所门上各种交友的……
<lubcat> 。。。。。。
<cfy> - -！
<ofan> edison0354: 呢都是骗人的
<cfy> edison0354: 不错。。。。我们那都是 答案，替考啥的。。。
<lubcat> 同上
<cfy> edison0354: 说明你们已经脱离低级趣味了。
 * edison0354 男儿身，女儿心，寻找真心人同租
<lubcat> 4..6级答案。。之类的
<edison0354> 都是那样的……
<edison0354> lubcat: 我们也有的
<viol> hi~
<lubcat> 。。。。。。。怎么看都像要搞基。。
<cfy> edison0354: 好强大的学校
<ofan> edison0354: 这是方便去厕所吐的吧...
<edison0354> 晕……
<lubcat> 嗯环境使然。
<bao_> 油拌兔用起来怎么样？
 * edison0354 谁赛车游戏玩的好？
<ofan> edison0354: 什么游戏~
<lubcat> 跑跑？极品？
<viol> 叮咚~
<edison0354> lubcat: 我极品玩的巨烂……
<lubcat> 神马的。。都不会玩。
 * edison0354 看来我注定只能玩ACT游戏了……
<lubcat> 嗯。坚持act游戏一条走到黑。
<edison0354> lubcat: PSP上的山脊赛车也玩的不怎么样
<ofan> 无趣  学习oauth去~
<edison0354> lubcat: 鬼泣可不是那样玩的……
<lubcat> psp。。那东西。于我无缘
<lubcat> 我停留在游戏史上的旧石器时代
<lubcat> 回不到未来。并将长期回不到未来。
<edison0354> lubcat: 别人的
 * edison0354 我要NDSL
<lubcat> 坚持回不到未来一百年不变的硬道理。。
<lubcat> 我。。这里的别人也木有。
<Kandu> edison0354: :) 我有台 idsi
<edison0354> Kandu: :'(
<lubcat> :\
<bao_> 我有NDSL
<Kandu> edison0354: 在上面跑 vim turbo c, turbo pascal 寫 dos 程式 :)
<edison0354> Kandu: 汗！
<Kandu> 有些後悔買 dsi 了， dsl 可以用 slot2 插記憶體擴展卡。用來上網很不錯。 dsi 記憶體不夠用
<edison0354> Kandu: 你台湾人？
<Kandu> edison0354: 浙江的
<edison0354> Kandu: 哦
<olvi> hehe :)
<viol> 呵呵 :)
<cfy> 浙江 lug不给力
<MeaCulpa> :P
<lazysnake> 有人用oss嗎。怎麽完美捕捉到osstest的聲音？
<happyaron> cfy: zzlug?
<cfy> happyaron: 貌似有个杭州的。
<Kandu> cfy: hlug 杭州
<cfy> 不过没有上海的活跃
<happyaron> c
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯
<Kandu> s/hlug/hzlug
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。这个比较拗口，shlug,我打出来，还要想想。。。。
<lazysnake> 我用ffmpeg捉到的有點雜音。
<cfy> lazysnake: 捕捉？提取声音么？
<lazysnake> cfy: 不是。osstest是測試聲音的。我運行osstest之後，會從設備/dev/oss/oss_ich0/pcm0 播放聲音，我想捕捉它，但是ffmpeg捉到的有些雜音
<cfy> lazysnake: 哦。
<bitsMix> indicator 会重复提示empathy收到的消息
<lazysnake> cfy: 呃。搞定了。
<MeaCulpa> 这个印度的三级跳技术特色和我一样，双臂摆动，求高
<MeaCulpa> 不是现在流行的单臂速度流
<microcai> 肏！！！！
<cfy> lazysnake: :)
<microcai> 给内核添加点东西咋就那么难呢！！！
<microcai> shit
<microcai> 总有人出来反对
<edison0354> Dolphin 添加平铺视图支持，还增加了 Git 插件。
<edison0354> 这插件干啥的？
<microcai> "可以在用户空间实现"
<microcai> 去你妈的"可以在用户空间实现"
<microcai> 气死我了
<happyaron> microcai: ?
<happyaron> microcai: 给链接看看
<edison0354> happyaron: 快自主招生了吧？
<happyaron> edison0354: 在排队。
<edison0354> happyaron: 排啥队？
<happyaron> edison0354: 校荐排队
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，这个都要排队啊？我当时都是直接去找教务处盖章……
<edison0354> happyaron: 有名额限制？
<happyaron> edison0354: 当然了。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: 我们年级1900人呢。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 这东西都有名额……晕死……
<edison0354> happyaron: 我们是你们的零头……
<edison0354> happyaron: 好像还不到……
<happyaron> 。。。
<cfy> 好吴寮阿。
<edison0354> cfy: 看传热就有聊了
<edison0354> cfy: 自控也行
<viol> 走了先，同学们
<viol> 拜
<cfy> edison0354: 啥。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 自动控制原理
<microcai> happyaron:  http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-console/msg00028.html 顺这个看下去
<cfy> 囧。。。。C-l k,按成C-x k
<edison0354> cfy: 要不去研究CUDA弄个x264的cuda版，opencl也行
<cfy> edison0354: 没钱，我还是先研究下lisp...
<edison0354> cfy: 这个和钱没啥关系啊
<edison0354> cfy: 是个卡应该都支持opencl吧？
<cfy> 不知道。。。
<gebjgd> edison0354: 要驱动支持的
<happyaron> microcai: 你咋不回呢？
<edison0354> gebjgd: 恩
<microcai> happyaron:  。。。 回了，这个是非实时的 ...
<randy_> edison0354, 要硬件解码吗？
<randy_> edison0354, 还有应该是h264,x264不是编码，是h264的编码软件
<edison0354> randy_: 已经是vdpau了
<happyaron> microcai: okay.
<randy_> edison0354, 1080P,CPU占用多少
<edison0354> randy_: 没1080
<microcai> randy_: 你放过来了吧
<ofan> 确实没什么必要加内核里
<microcai> randy_: 你反过来了吧
<edison0354> randy_: 720的在10%里面
<randy_> edison0354, 太高了，5% 1080P
 * microcai 用不用 VDPAU CPU 看不出区别的人飘过 ....
<edison0354> randy_: 你啥U……
<randy_> edison0354, 这是没开启，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=286315
<edison0354> microcai: ……
<randy_> microcai, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=286315，这个是我的帖子
<edison0354> randy_: 又见绿坝娘……
<lubcat> ......
<lubcat> 都不更新了
<lubcat> 没劲。
<edison0354> randy_: 我当时就看的你这个帖子……
<edison0354> randy_: 谢！
<randy_> lubcat, 是说我的帖子，明天或后天就更新了
<randy_> edison0354, 这个帖子我说了有问题，还没更新
<edison0354> randy_: 然后后来没事干全./configure --help，自己把所有选项都看了一遍改了改……
<lubcat> 我说绿坝童鞋不更新了。
<edison0354> randy_: 你全是checkinstall啊
<randy_> edison0354, 呕~，可是还是不行的样子,看看我的效果，等一等
<randy_> edison0354, checkinstall只是为了日后的依赖问题
<edison0354> randy_: 啥效果？
<edison0354> randy_: 反正自己用……
<randy_> edison0354, 我的cpu占用图，http://imagebin.ca/view/FC79UFRM.html
<randy_> edison0354, 我只有3%,mplayer的占用
<edison0354> randy_: 话说我始终不知道essential-amd64-20071007.tar.bz2是干啥的
<randy_> edison0354, 那个没用，新版（还没发布)指导就去掉了
<edison0354> randy_: 我说的10%是全局的CPU负载
<edison0354> randy_: 而且还是开SMPLAYER的
<cfy> iGnome: ee,你有没有用过opera的保存密码功能？我每次都保存，可是每次都不自动填阿
<edison0354> cfy: 你们两个opera党……
<randy_> edison0354, 看看我的全局也只有3%多
<edison0354> randy_: ……
<cfy> edison0354:
<randy_> edison0354, 我也用smplayer,mplayer的界面实在不好(gtk的），我没编译mplayer的图形
<edison0354> randy_: 你动画都看1080啊？好网速
<edison0354> randy_: 发现你是SMPLAYER了……
<edison0354> randy_: 自带那种控制和播放分离的我最讨厌了……
<randy_> edison0354, 这是本地的，不是流媒体，不过我的网速是很快
<edison0354> randy_: 没好网速是下不下来的……
<edison0354> randy_: 追看新番没？》
<randy_> edison0354, 看了
<edison0354> randy_: 看哪几个？
<randy_> edison0354, 全篇
<edison0354> randy_: 新番你全追？？？
<zths> 动画哪里有1080的?!
<zths> 球地址
<edison0354> zths: 很多的
<edison0354> zths: VC上
<zths> 更新的快么?字幕?
<zths> vc哦？　我追新番呐．．．．
<edison0354> zths: VC也有新番吧？
<edison0354> 谁看天降2，魔禁2，乌贼娘？
<zths> 我看
<edison0354> zths: :-D
<zths> 嘿~~~
<edison0354> zths: 看俺妹没？
<edison0354> zths: 那个发型我实在是受不了啊
<zths> 看
<edison0354> zths: 于是我没看……
<zths> 我没什么大问题........
<edison0354> zths: 还是炮姐和乌贼萌！
<zths> 黑子也好萌.~
<Freebuilder> vim 是否有类似 scanf() 的东西
<Freebuilder> getchar() 一次只能输入一个字符，且不回显，我要等待用户输入一串怎么搞？
<ofan> 乱码
<zths> 哪里有乱码?
<ofan> 方块
<zths> 什么方框?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ..
<ofan> scanf("%s".....)
<ofan> 或者getline()
<szl1997> 有谁会python的不？totem-pps好像算是用python写的。我想让它能像在win下自动播放，修改源码的话应该不难，但是python我一点也不会（其实其他的语言我也不会:-D ）有谁能帮忙抽空看下源码然后说下怎么改不？多谢多谢
<edison03541> 神会
<happyaron> http://society.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/26/0820218&from=rss
<randy_> Freebuilder, 是c吗？
<ofan> nnd 饭是越来越贵了
<edison0354> happyaron: 北航的饭无比的贵！
<zths> .....
<edison0354> happyaron: 又贵又难吃！
<Freebuilder> randy_, vim 脚本是否有类似 C 中 scanf() 的东西？
<Freebuilder> randy_, getchar() 一次只能输入一个字符，且不回显，我要等待用户输入一串怎么搞？
<ofan> Freebuilder: 方块 乱码
<randy_> vim我不记得了
<Freebuilder> ofan, Mei You Luan Ma
<archl> lol
<edison0354> Freebuilder: 我只知道SHELL里面可以用cat:-D
<archl> i thought this is scribus-channel... was so suprised
<ofan> Freebuilder: 我这显示vim后面很多方块
<ofan> 难道是因为高亮~
<cfy> Kandu: 额。看不下去了。。。。。。好长好长。
<Kandu> cfy: 發個郵件問問代碼的基本結構和目的唄
<cfy> Kandu: 慢慢看吧。。。。。看完就可以装了。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 你現在在看哪個？
<cfy> Kandu: on lisp
<Kandu> cfy: 我還以為你在看那個 c 原始碼
<Kandu> cfy: 對於 lisp 我是一點概念都沒有  :)
<v_v> 老外打字真快阿
<cfy> Kandu: 这个。。。确实还得再研究下。为啥7就相当于*(效果上看是这样的）
<cfy> 老外有没有输入法的？
<edison0354> cfy: 拉丁语系的话应该不要把
<v_v> 他们一大段一大段的，刷刷刷就出来了， 我看都看不过来， 当然， 我英语很烂
<edison0354> cfy: 不过法语的重音应该也要的
<v_v> cfy: 谁是老外阿， 日本， 韩国算不算》
<cfy> edison0354: 我也这么觉得，不过有没有补全啥的呢？
<edison0354> cfy: 棒子和鬼子也是要输入法的
<v_v> edison0354: - -
<edison0354> cfy: TAB？
<cfy> 115网盘速度越来越慢了。。。。
<edison0354> v_v: 毛子应该也要输入法
<edison0354> 还有阿拉伯的虫子语……
<v_v> edison0354: 毛子当然要拉， 只要不是字母元素拼起来的， 都要阿
<cfy> 下载网盘的内容都需要我动用路由器挂着下了。。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 晕
<edison0354> cfy: 外网的话感觉115很快啊
<cfy> edison0354: 有么？
<v_v> cfy: 路由器这么强大？
<edison0354> cfy: 反正比纳米，rayfile什么的给力多了
<cfy> edison0354: http://u.115.com/file/t6d609c18f
<cfy> v_v: 嗯。是的。
<edison0354> cfy: 也不像rapidshare,hotfile要等待
<cfy> edison0354: 这点好。你试试这个看看。
<edison0354> cfy: 我现在教育网是完全下不动115的
<archl> gundam rts发布，高达即时战略。
<edison0354> archl: 不看高达
<cfy> dex: 哦？那我试试vps
<archl> edison0354: 。。。这明明是游戏，和看有关系吗。。。
<UU123> 游戏不就是看着才能操作嘛,哈哈
<cfy> edison0354: 额。。。。真的。。。。
<edison0354> archl: 不看高达，所以游戏没兴趣:)
<ofan> archl: 啥游戏
<edison0354> cfy: 啥？
<archl> edison0354: 不懂。。。
<ofan> archl: 给地址
<cfy> edison0354: 外网速度哭开
<cfy> edison0354: 外网速度快
<Rothsdad> 最近玩spring很郁闷
<edison0354> cfy: 必然
<edison0354> cfy: 115很给力的
<archl> ofan:firefox 里输入gundamrts
<cfy> edison0354: 我还是vps先下载，然后我再从vps那里下。。。。
<ofan> archl: 没firefox
<edison0354> cfy: 晕
<edison0354> cfy: 多少钱的VPS？
<archl> ofan: 那就直接输入，第一个。
<ofan> archl: 不搞了  麻烦
<cfy> edison0354: 一叶卖的那个35
 * edison0354 网速严重不给力了
<edison0354> cfy: 一年？
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯。
<cfy> edison0354: 35/m
<edison0354> cfy: 带宽？流量？
<cfy> edison0354: 没有限制
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<edison0354> cfy: 35/m  这个啥意思？
<edison0354> cfy: 容量呢？
<bespecial_> 这个就是 oneleaf的人物？
<bespecial_> 任务
<edison0354> bespecial_: ？
<edison0354> bespecial_: 他就是卖那个的？
<ofan> 我也买的他的
<Aoy_c> edison0354: 35/m    35RMB每月
<bespecial_> 什么情况
 * edison0354 阿荣在用爪机上校内
<bespecial_> 谁是机器人
<wecing> 这里有没有人研究过javascript脚本的？
 * edison0354 阿荣童鞋正风骚在校内……
<lubcat> ....
<lubcat> 哪个。去围观下？
<randy_> bespecial_, ^k^]
<bespecial_> 想聊天 的 私聊我
<v_v> bespecial_: 你是gg还mm  ;)
<bespecial_> gg
<v_v> 你想找gg还是mm ？
<bespecial_> 随便阿
<cfy> edison0354: ?掉线？
<bespecial_> 完linux还有mm？
<edison0354> ……
<edison0354> cfy: 估计这网速可以随时掉线……
<cfy> edison0354: 还是irc坚挺
<edison0354> cfy: gtalk确实掉了
<cfy> edison0354: 个。
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯
<edison0354> bespecial_: 有
<cfy> 剩余: 3h25
 * edison0354  那天我们第一次长谈后来就走在了一起直到地老天荒
<bespecial_> 请爆料
 * edison0354  通过人人网三行情书活动发布
 * edison0354 阿荣童鞋发的
 * edison0354 在校内上
 * edison0354 大家来强力围观
<bespecial_> 有个用户* 是什么
<cfy> bespecial_: /me try it
<bespecial_> 还有 怎样 屏蔽 那些系统消息 什么XXX已离开
<v_v> bespecial_: 你要聊啥。。
 * edison0354 受不了这破网了
 * edison0354 好好学习去了
<DraZet> 哈楼哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<Kandu> 唔，剛剛把以前的筆記整理好。希望大家指出錯誤，給些建議。特別是翻譯上面，一些用語不當的 :) http://machinelife.org/develop/MixedNote/
<Kandu> 源文件在 http://machinelife.org/develop/MixedNote/MixedNote.tar.gz
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 不是C的....
<cfy> 在無頁寫入偵測的 CPU 上通過程式的方法偵測頁寫入改動
<cfy> 我连标题都没看懂.....
<Kandu> cfy: 學了匯編就懂
<v_v> Kandu: 浩大的工程阿
<v_v> Kandu: 我以为这古老的语言已经沉睡了呢
<cfy> Kandu: 好吧....
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么喜欢用繁体呢?和我一个同学一样
<Kandu> v_v: 只是寫了一點點。停了很久了。不過馬上會繼續的
<Kandu> cfy: 學中文，沒辦法
<cfy> Kandu: 阿?怎么说?
<lazysnake> :-D
<Kandu> cfy: 我在學文言文。要看古籍
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.古籍阿.....
<randy_> Kandu, 强人，古文下手
<Kandu> cfy: 平時就靠繁體熟悉基礎
<cfy> Kandu: 你已经到禅的境界了?
<cfy> Kandu: 你文科的?
<Kandu> cfy: 你不是電信么。我也電信呀
<cfy> Kandu: 忘了......
<cfy> Kandu: 囧
<lolicon> miaohahahha
<cfy> Kandu: 下次找你玩.......
<lubcat> Kandu: 学文言哪里去？
<cfy> Kandu: on lisp,前面几页全在说lisp如何nb.设计得如何好.
<Had> 我想问一下，grub一定要装进MBR里面的吗
<cfy> Had: 可以不用的.装在分区的前面也可以
<Rothsdad> lisp == nb language
<cfy> Kandu: 还和pascal对比....看来如果我学好了,我可以跟你比开发速度......
<happyaron> Rothsdad: 摸不着头脑
<happyaron> Rothsdad: 哪有教材，怎么跑？
<cfy> Kandu: 但是不能比运行速度.....
<cfy> XD
<Kandu> lubcat: 就是覺得有些古籍很有意思，就學着看看。就像程序員要學英文一樣
<cfy> Kandu: 不过你得太,低层了....lisp不行吧....
<lkk-> 这游戏好玩 flash 游戏 http://client.sg.163.com/sg.php?id=1008
<cfy> Kandu: 现在在看啥古籍?
<Kandu> cfy: :) 比開發速度？ lisp 能寫自啟程式不？
<Kandu> cfy: 我用 pascal 寫的， grub 能直接加載
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似有个操作系统是lisp写的.
<lubcat> 有意思的古籍。。看之前我真不知道哪些有意思
<Had> cfy, 我有个WINPE和linux在移动硬盘里，每次更新linux内核后 都进不了系统了。为什么呢
<Rothsdad> happyaron: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/java/j-cb02067.html 感受lisp是很美的
<cfy> Had: 内核换名字了吧
<Kandu> cfy: 真的
<cfy> Kandu: 真的?什么?
<Kandu> cfy: lisp 牛力
<Kandu> cfy: lisp 開發的 os
<Rothsdad> happyaron: 教程https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=31731
<cfy> http://linuxfinances.info/info/lisposes.html
<cfy> 可能是这个.
<Had> cfy, 是直接找不到移动硬盘了，一定要fdisk /mbr移动硬盘 然后重新把grub装在MBR里 才可以认硬盘
<cfy> 哦.
<cfy> 估计是grub把mbr给毁了
<cfy> happyaron: 不如看on lisp
<cfy> 解释器用sbcl
<Had> cfy, 现在是进不了pe了，怎么样才能不把grub写进mbr
<cfy> Had: 不清楚ubuntu的做法.可能每次升级内核,都没有正确得弄好grub
<cfy> Had: 不清楚.我是gentoo.基本没动过gurb.
<cfy> 我指非配置.配置经常动
<Had> cfy, 好的 我去网上看看
<cfy> Had: 嗯:)
 * cfy 怎么ubuntuer都不说话.....我一个gentooer...
<iWork> 贱兔儿.. `~
<cfy> @ @
<bespecial_> 大家的昵称 注册了没
<iWork> 无所谓.反正昵称就是用来换的.`
<randy_> Had, 安装时可以设置
<cfy> iWork: bespecial_ 用多少,注册多少.....
<iWork> cfy: 注册那么多干嘛..又不能当饭吃..
<Had> randy_, 问题是linux我安装好了。。我不想重新安装linux
<cfy> iWork: 顺手的事情
<iWork> 有啥好玩的了.在sae或者gae上``.
<cfy> randy_: 额,你这样说的ubuntu出了问题,重装成了好方法.......
<Gann> 我想要个网店
<Had> randy_, 之前是用winpe里面那个grub菜单进linux的，一更新linux内核就不行了
<randy_> 但是可以我ms的mbr写入，重安装grub时不写入就行了
<iWork> 我去..好有创意的图片..http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/thumbnail/68b49f53jw6dbqekf5v9zj.jpg
<bespecial_>  /channel
<ofan> 图这么小 看毛阿
<Gann> iWork: 有没有sae或者gae的网店
<iWork> Gann: 网店..想干嘛用
<iWork> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/68b49f53jw6dbqekf5v9zj.jpg 这个应该大点了吧
<ofan> 发现个hp内部的ip不断尝试登录我帐号
<iWork> 微博上看到的.
<ofan> 水印都打了不知道多少个了。。。
<cfy> ofan: hp?
<cfy> ofan: fail2ban
<iWork> 无聊啊..我还是看豆瓣的API去吧
<ofan> cfy: 是我irc的帐号
<cfy> ofan: 哦?这个也可以?
<ofan> 经常的
<bespecial_> 谁知道 怎样屏蔽 系统消息 xchat
<happyaron> ofan: 呃，身分暴露了？
<ofan> happyaron: .. 哪有啥分身
<Gann> iWork: 开网店阿
<v_v> bespecial_: hello, 右点击频道， 然后有设置。 可怜的孩子
<bespecial_> hide join/part messege
<bespecial_> 谢谢阿
<bespecial_> clear
<GUN^ROSE> 晚上好，女士们、先生们、bot们
<bespecial_> 屏幕终于 清爽了
<bespecial_> 这个 让我想起了 以前在QQ聊天室的情形
<iWork> Gann: 开网店倒是也可以.不过你得自己写支付系统..
<iWork> Gann: 纯展示的话没有问题.
<mao> 高手们能不能开发个empathy的截图插件啊
<mao> 有图多爽啊
<ofan> scrot -s
<mao> 哦,我试下
<v_v> bespecial_: 你也知道qq聊天室？
<mao> 怎么在这个empathy里面发送啊
<v_v> bespecial_: 被遗忘的历史
<mao> scrot这个东西我还没装...用gome那个截图好吗?
<bespecial_> 我以前 无聊 就去QQ聊天室
<bespecial_> 那时候 还是 高中
<Gann> MaskRay: 你好
<MaskRay`> Gann: 你好
<Genieliu> 请问下在irssi下怎么屏蔽系统消息？
<lkk-> Genieliu: /help ignore
 * alick 还有人玩typespeed么？我想联网试一试:)
<wen__> PICTURE:/home/wen/.tencent/qq//AppData/file//sendpix0.jpg
<wen__> qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2010.05.1.bin
<wen__> 这个文件怎么安装
<wen__> .bin格式的
<Aoy_c>  /IGNORE -regexp -pattern "is (away|gone|back)" * ACTIONS
<unknown379> 能说话吗
<Aoy_c> unknown379: 肯定能阿
<ofan> wen__: chmod u+x qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2010.05.1.bin && ./qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2010.05.1.bin
<GUN^ROSE> wen__: 给这个文件加执行权限，直接运行
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: -h
<unknown379> Aoy_c: 哦，用手机发中文的话被人都看不到～
<dennis_> hello
<dennis_> 今晚美人说话阿
<Aoy_c> 貌似比较安静
<dennis_> 嗯
<Use-Firefox> Woodelf: 用root用户不好。
 * Use-Firefox comes back
<Use-Firefox> ls
 * Use-Firefox No-windows
<Use-Firefox> l
<Use-Firefox> ls
<Rothsdad> 我也玩typespeed
<Rothsdad> 很好玩嘀
<if_else> 各位兄台，ssh_config 里面的 ForwardAgent 和 ssh-agent 有什么关系，谢谢
<bao_> 以前的qq聊天室好玩多了
<bespecial_> 也是 鱼龙混杂 所以 封了
<bao_> 是啊，以前的qq聊天室好多咯咯咯的
<Rothsdad> 没玩过qq
<langhunm> 你们玩linux都久了？
<bao_> 怀念老qq聊天室的日子
<bao_> 你是外国人
<catcher> help me   sources.list  与 sourcs.list.d/*.list 哪个优先级高
<bao_> 所以没玩过
<cfy> http://internet.solidot.org/internet/10/11/26/1118241.shtml
<cfy> 运行在闹钟上的网站
<ofan> cfy: 作者的blog更有意思
<freeflying> catcher: 哪个版本高就装哪个，除非作了设置
<Use-Firefox> 21:45 -!- Netsplit *.net <-> *.split quits: lubcat, iWork, exerda, leos_ding, GUN^ROSE, medicalwei, kwater, stevenhong1, lkk-, randy_, (+8 more, use /NETSPLIT to show all of them)
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Use-Firefox> lubotu2: !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<happyaron> ...
<lubcat> .....
<lubcat> 地震了？
<bao_> 哪里？
<lubcat> 刚刚 房间里
<bao_> 不是地震，刚才是我的屁
<lubcat> 上面的人都让你给弄下去了？！
<Use-Firefox> 21:48 -!- Netsplit over, joins: randy_, exerda, ugoubuntu, GUN^ROSE, zhuchx, lkk-, ilinux, happyaron, lubcat, flh (+7 more)
<bao_> 不是都回来了吗
<Use-Firefox> ...
<lubcat> Use-Firefox: 神马个回事
<GUN^ROSE> ？？？发生了什么事情？
<ilinux> Use-Firefox, 请问您是？
<heiher> 哪里地震了？
<ugoubuntu> 我还以为我浏览器给我发消息了。
<wen__> 你们谁qt资料多啊，给我传下
<heiher> 最近怎么那么多学QT的？
<Use-Firefox> 额。只是把irssi的信息贴上来而已。
<Use-Firefox> ilinux: 是人。
<cfy> ofan: 我进不去.....
 * Use-Firefox 嘿嘿
<ugoubuntu> Use-Firefox: irssi是什么？
<ilinux> Use-Firefox, 您要不是人，那还得了？
<Use-Firefox> Use-Perl + Use-Gtk = Use-Gtk-Perl
<Use-Firefox> ugoubuntu: man apt google
<heiher> Use-C+Use-Python+Use-GTK+ = Use-Python-C
<Use-Firefox> ilinux: 好多机器人的。
<ofan> cfy: 额 悲剧，那作者非常geek
<ilinux> Use-Firefox, 机器人不是都被Ban了吗
<lubcat> 呃。小k现在 不是bot?
<ugoubuntu> 哇，高科技，哟哦能个不来，汉语都还没有配置好。。。
<randy_> 我可是真正的人类
<lubcat> 人类还有伪的？
<centerpoin> cfy: 最近不常来，什么时候人数突破一百了
<girlcar> ??
<girlcar> 有人吗？
<pocoyo> girlcar: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<bespecial_> laowai
<banban> 哦哦 这会人还不少吗 嘿嘿
<girlcar> 都谈什么哪？
<ofan> http://baiyafeng.com/gfw/bei-jing-wifimi-ma-ci-dian.html  真给力阿
<cfy> centerpoin: 不清楚,可能是搞了讲座以后吧
<girlcar> 什么讲座今天？
<cfy> ofan: 哦? 貌似要翻墙?
<ofan> cfy: 貌似是..
<ofan> cfy: 你不是有vps么  自己搞个vpn阿
<girlcar> 这都什么腌
<bespecial_> 怎样在聊天前，把别人名字加在前面
<lubcat> tab
<pocoyo> girlcar: 没讲座了已经
<girlcar> 88.睡觉哦啊
<lubcat> 下个月再会吧
<pocoyo> girlcar: 再见
<banban> lubcat: 好 下个月再会
<ofan> oauth是不是被和谐了？
<lubcat> banban: ....办办明天见。办办隔天就不见鸟。。:-D
<gjp> 是吧。。。
<gjp> ofan: 应该是的。
<banban> lubcat: 恩？
<lubcat> banban: 让del拐跑鸟~~~
<lubcat> 哈哈。。。。
<banban> lubcat: 额。。。。
<ofan> gjp: oauth.net这网站只是提供教程和协议的吧？
<gjp> ofan：记得是
<gfreezy> 怎么用啊
<ofan> gjp: 那无所谓了.. 以为所有网站都连到那个呢
<lubcat> banban: ...e_e...
<gjp> ofan：那。。。不可能吧。。。
<banban> lubcat: 我家del很帅的  嘿嘿 :P
<ofan> gjp: 恩
<ofan> gjp: 你做web么？
<lubcat> banban: :-D
<gjp> ofan：我还是学生。。。。。
<banban> lubcat: :P
<ofan> gjp: 大学 or  中学
<gjp> ofan：中学。。。。很小把。。。。
<gfreezy> 。
<ofan> 又一个小正太
<gfreezy> 这么小的
<lubcat> banban:。。。
<ofan> gjp: 不从 从娃娃抓起
<bespecial_> g
<bespecial_> s
<lubcat> 抓啥？
<gjp> ofan：只是感兴趣。。。
<ofan> http://coolshell.cn/articles/3301.html
<gfreezy> 什么
<heiher> gjp: 石家庄的？
<Warm_HUG> banban: 拜见斑斑
<ofan> http://coolshell.cn/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/numberseveryoneshouldknow.png
<banban> Warm_HUG: 嘿嘿 晚上好
<gjp> heiher:是的。。。
<ofan> 这玩意得背过~~
<gfreezy> 我是新人，都 在聊什么
<banban> 走了哦 bye 各位
<gfreezy> 8
<gfreezy> 有没有人用过oss啊
<gjp> 大家用啥系统？
<lubcat> banban: 8~
<heiher> gjp: FreeBSD
<ofan> arch & ubuntu
<onshoestring> oss是啥
<gfreezy> archlinux
<Wmpotato> Debian
<John_Morgan> gjp: Fedora
<gfreezy> 开发声音的
<gfreezy> 嵌入式上
<gjp> heiher:freebsd咋样呢？
<heiher> gjp: 挺好。
<gfreezy> 我觉的bsd比较高级
 * happyaron 嵌入式太火了，但是嵌入之后的源码在哪里呢？
<ofan> p
<ofan> happyaron: rom
<happyaron> ofan: 源代码，不是二进制
<gjp> gfreezy:用arch的？向你致敬。。。
<gfreezy> 为什么
<ofan> happyaron: 源码放哪都行阿
<gfreezy> 编译好的放到rom就可以了
<ofan> http://coolshell.cn/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/numberseveryoneshouldknow.png
<happyaron> ofan: 用gpl的东西是要开源的
<ofan> Numbers Everyone Should Know
<happyaron> ofan: 但是有些人是不是在作弊呢。
<happyaron> gfreezy: ^
<gjp> gfreezy:命令行多了我会晕。。。。
<ofan> happyaron: 有的会根据二进制代码判断相似度
<gfreezy> 还好啊
<happyaron> ofan: 没有源代码，相似不相似没意义
<John_Morgan> gfreezy: oss, 我还以为说的声卡。
<gjp> heiher:也想试试bsd了。。。
<ofan> happyaron: 那还能有啥方法 只能逆向分析了
<heiher> gjp: 那就试试吧。
<gfreezy> 嵌入式上做个语音聊天的，只能用oss
<happyaron> ofan: 我知识感叹下
<happyaron> 只是
<gfreezy> 怎么对某个人说话啊。。
<lubcat> tab
<ofan> happyaron: 其实在pc上也一样 静态编译成闭源的也很难分析
<gjp> heiher：但我光驱是坏的。。。usb启动不能。。。ubuntu都是勉强才装上。。。
<gfreezy> 硬盘安装
<heiher> gjp: 可以先在虚拟机里试试，或使用 unix-center 的服务器。
<heiher> gjp: 熟悉后再使用。
<John_Morgan> gjp: 硬盘安装又快又好。
<happyaron> ofan: 出名了就有人分析了。
<happyaron> ofan: 可是嵌入式上能分析的人就少很多。
<gjp> John_Morgan:只会linux硬盘安装。。。
<gfreezy> 什么分析啊。。。
<pocoyo> gfreezy: 输入前几个字母  按tab补全
<gfreezy> pocoyo: 会了
<gfreezy> pocoyo: 谢谢啊
<happyaron> gfreezy: 看binary里有没有用非法的代码 :D
<gfreezy> happyaron: 用开源的 而不开源？
<happyaron> gfreezy: y
<ofan> happyaron: 逆向起来很复杂吧，估计有的开源作者会故意在代码里加入些magic number..
<gfreezy> happyaron: 这个很复杂吧
<happyaron> 显然复杂，但是emule作者不救逆向了verycd的东西么。
<happyaron> 然后它才被迫开源。
<gfreezy> happyaron: 开源不也有什么CCLD协议的么，可以用于商业的啊
<happyaron> gfreezy: 看你用的代码是啥协议的
<happyaron> gfreezy: 用了人家的GPL代码，你的东西就必需也GPL
<zkwlx> 哪位推荐本py面向对象编程的书？那种程序整体构造的书
<gfreezy> happyaron: 恩
<gfreezy> zkwlx: 没学过python
<zkwlx> 写程序写到后边全是缝缝补补，补的都恶心了……
<happyaron> zkwlx: 写成TeX那样
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> 不过就没有修bug的乐趣了。
<gfreezy> 谁做过 语音传输
 * happyaron 天天voip
<zkwlx> 呵呵
<void1> 修修补补也是一个技术
<gfreezy> happyaron: 传输是什么原理啊
<gfreezy> ***happyaron:
<Pwnna> zkwlx: 认同。
<zkwlx> 哎……关键是，补到后边晕晕糊糊的
<ultimatebuster> zkwlx: 有的时候还不如重写的好。
<happyaron> gfreezy: 不了解
<ofan> 鼠标摔了一下  鼠标没事  怎么鼠标指针变形了。。。
<happyaron> gfreezy: 我是用户
<ultimatebuster> ofan: FAIL
<ultimatebuster> 哈哈
<ofan> 现在变成一条很长的竖线 神奇~
<ultimatebuster> ofan: 深了。
<ultimatebuster> 神
<gfreezy> happyaron: 学校做项目。着资料好难
<lubcat> ofan: 摔变种了
<gfreezy> ofan: rp
<ultimatebuster> haha lubcat
<lubcat> å½¢
<ultimatebuster> lubcat++
<ofan> 难道Xserver感觉到疼了..
<lubcat> e....
<lubcat> ofan: 不好说。。
<ultimatebuster> 很有可能
<ultimatebuster> 我是这里最年轻的吗？
<lubcat> ultimatebuster: 初一的？
<pocoyo> ultimatebuster: 几岁了
<ultimatebuster> 不是
<Genieliu> 有人用irssi么？我想屏蔽像***has left之类的提示怎么用ignore命令实现？
<ultimatebuster> 16
<happyaron> gfreezy: 呃，加油。
<pocoyo> ultimatebuster: 神的子还要小得多
 * happyaron 我老了。
<gfreezy> 这么小
<gfreezy> happyaron: 恩
<ultimatebuster> 谁？
<Genieliu> 看了下ignore的help，屏蔽了一些，不过还是没有完全屏蔽掉。。。
<gfreezy> 我都奔三的人了
<pocoyo> ultimatebuster: 你该庆幸这么年轻就认识 happyaron了
<pocoyo> ultimatebuster: 你该庆幸这么年轻就认识 gfreezy
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵
<lubcat> ultimatebuster: 神子是最小的。你是大哥哥了
<ultimatebuster> 谁？！？！
<gfreezy> lubcat: 还有更小的？
<Lavande> 请问，一个网页，登录之后，如果一定时间没有动作，就会自动登出，有什么自动的方法保持登录状态呢？
<lubcat> ultimatebuster: 你该庆幸这么年轻就认识了ubuntu
<ultimatebuster> lubcat: 很早以前就知道了。
<bespecial_> ultimatebuster, ,我试试
<gfreezy> Lavande: 还会自动登出？这么高级
<ultimatebuster> 怎么中国人的Chat里的人都这么。。。成熟。。
<lubcat> ultimatebuster: 嗯。选择ubuntu 开启你成功的桥梁
<gfreezy> ultimatebuster: 汗
<ultimatebuster> lubcat: 恩现在我正在用win7 ^^
<Lavande> gfreezy: 我的意思是，登录状态就结束了啊
<ultimatebuster> hehe gfreezy
<lubcat> 。。。。
<Lavande> gfreezy: 也就是，再去点里面的内容，就会提示再次登录
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: win7那么难用
<gfreezy> Lavande: 就跟网上银行里面一样
<lolicon> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<gfreezy> Lavande: 不会
<ultimatebuster> 电脑有双显卡，ubuntu下面既不支持speed step (至少不好用）又不能切换显卡。
<pocoyo> Lavande: 网页本身的问题 定时刷新的吧？
<Lavande> gfreezy: 呃。。
<lolicon> 俺变老了
<lolicon> 变老了
<lolicon> laole
<lolicon> 了
<lubcat> ultimatebuster: 这都是暂时的浮云。我们要不畏浮云遮望眼
<happyaron> lolicon: ...
<ultimatebuster> ...
<gfreezy> lolicon: 。。。
<pocoyo> Lavande: 你啥网页啊？
<lubcat> lolicon: ...
<ultimatebuster> lolicon: ... 你这名字也太。。。
<Lavande> pocoyo: 不是啊，网页是死的吧，就是说，一段时间不动，登录状态就没了
<lolicon> ultimatebuster: 手机啊
<ultimatebuster> 啊？
<lolicon> ultimatebuster: 啥
<gfreezy> ultimatebuster: y460？
<ultimatebuster> 挺黄的
<Lavande> pocoyo: 学校的网络课程。。要计算在线时长来考核。。
<ultimatebuster> gfreezy: correct sir.
<lolicon> ultimatebuster: 刚才按错了 h->j
<ultimatebuster> 搜过lolicon吗？恩。。。挺。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<pocoyo> Lavande: 这不结了。 他要算你在线时间的 你长时间不登他判断你不在线了嘛。
<ultimatebuster> 反正有问题。
<lolicon> ultimatebuster: 嗯？
<Lavande> pocoyo: 是按照登录到登出的时间差算的，但是要一定时间保持操作才行，不然登录状态就会丢了。。
<ultimatebuster> anime porn. with kids. WTF?!
<gfreezy> Lavande: 定期刷新
<ultimatebuster> == lolicon.
<pocoyo> Lavande: 很正常 如果你一开一万年 你就不用计时了 他算你时间有个鸟用啊。
<Lavande> pocoyo gfreezy: 所以我想找个方法，哪怕是自动每隔一段时间刷新网页也行
<gjp> lolicon:你咋起的名？叫。。。。。汗。。。
<ultimatebuster> gfreezy: 恩而且y460用ubuntu永远是
<ultimatebuster> gjp: 我才说的。
<lolicon> gjp: ？
<ultimatebuster> gfreezy: 60C
<ultimatebuster> ...
<lubcat> 叫可汗？
<gfreezy> ultimatebuster: 高还是低啊
<lubcat> 谁叫可汗。。出来下。
<ultimatebuster> gjp: 我怀疑他不知道lolicon是啥。
<ultimatebuster> gfreezy: 在win下是50
<lubcat> ultimatebuster: 这个不必担心
<gfreezy> 萝莉控？
<ultimatebuster> lubcat: 那个？
<ultimatebuster> 哪个
<gfreezy> ultimatebuster: 我v450  7和linux温度差不多
<lubcat> ultimatebuster: 名字的意义
<gjp> gfreezy, 没必要说明。。。
<pocoyo> Lavande: 出个思路 不知道可行否。 找到登录后的 cookie. 然后用 curl 带上cookie模拟取网页 每隔一段时间。
<ultimatebuster> 哦，我都不知道中文名字。。
<ultimatebuster> lubcat: 所以。。
<gjp> ultimatebuster, 我同意。。。
<ultimatebuster> gfreezy: 反正现在很郁闷。
<lubcat> ultimatebuster: 大家都知道。当事人可以不知道。就这
<ultimatebuster> gjp: 不知道lolicon的中文名字？
<lubcat> mmd 停电了要。
<gfreezy> lubcat:
<Lavande> pocoyo: 我琢磨琢磨啊。。。
<gjp> ultimatebuster: ？？？？
<gfreezy> lubcat: 还断电
<ultimatebuster> 算了。
<lubcat> gfreezy: 断的就是电
<gfreezy> lubcat: 我们周末不断电
<lubcat> gfreezy: 还要交电费
<BigSnake> ~.~
<gfreezy> lubcat: 一个月20左右
<ultimatebuster> 恩，bigsnake还是挺黄的。
<lubcat> gfreezy: 单位。。
<lubcat> rmb?
<BigSnake> ultimatebuster: 我全身都黄
<gfreezy> lubcat: 汗。。。
<ultimatebuster> 对。
<BigSnake> ultimatebuster: 你不黄？
<gfreezy> lubcat: 20rmb
<ultimatebuster> very
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵
<lubcat> gfreezy: 就你了。你就是可汗！
<ultimatebuster> lol
<pocoyo> Lavande: 我想出一个特猥亵的想法 以后你就不用登录了。 就用  curl 模拟登录 每隔一段时间登录一次 让他自动计算下线时间 挂个两三天 这学期的时间就刷完了。
<gfreezy> lubcat: ？什么
<gjp> lolicon: 被逼的改名了。。。。。
<lubcat> ....
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵。
<lolicon> gjp: 本来就很多 nick 嘛 。。
<lubcat> gfreezy: 老在那汗的。就是   可汗
<lubcat> gjp: 改成啥了
<Pwnna> 我也改一个名。
<gfreezy> lubcat: 。。。这都可以
<gjp> 。。。。。。。。
<lubcat> 有啥不可以。
<Lavande> pocoyo: 哈哈，有道理，我先观察一下每隔多久自动掉线，curl不是很懂，待会儿来请教一下
<Pwnna> 出汗？这里都冷死了。
<lubcat> 我爸是可汗。。。牛完了
<Pwnna> 下雪连学校都去不成。
<lolicon> Pwnna: 喜欢可爱的东西 。。。
<Pwnna> o.O
<lolicon> Pwnna: 很正常嘛 ~
<Pwnna> wtf sexual inneodo?
<gjp> 下了，88
<gfreezy> 88
<Pwnna> nm
<Pwnna> bai
<pocoyo> Lavande: 待会我掉线
<Lavande> pocoyo: 呃。。。
<happyaron> Pwnna: 你是哪的？
<lubcat> 闪
<Pwnna> 目前在加拿大。
<happyaron> Pwnna: 我家外面正在大雪。。。
<Pwnna> 知道不幸运，不用你说。。
<Lavande> pocoyo: 不过有点危险，要是第一次登录的时间不计算，直接从第一次“延时”操作开始计算，那就白挂了。。
<lubcat> 。。。。。
 * MeaCulpa 招人，有美国加拿大绿卡的
<Pwnna> 恩，我家外面只有雪。
 * happyaron 表示有点想要美国加拿大绿卡
<pocoyo> Lavande: 不可能。
<lubcat> .....
<Lavande> pocoyo: 为啥啊？
<lubcat> happyaron: 有这玩意存在。。。
 * Pwnna 有加拿大绿卡。
<lubcat> 牛啊。。
<MeaCulpa> 招人，有美国加拿大绿卡的, 是人都可以
<gfreezy> 什么状况
<lubcat> 存在 这样的人？！
<happyaron> lubcat: .
<Pwnna> MeaCulpa: awww D= 是猫不行吗
<MeaCulpa> 招人，有美国加拿大绿卡的, 是人都可以， 50%出差频率
<pocoyo> Lavande: 我猜的
<gfreezy> MeaCulpa: 什么状况。。。
<Lavande> pocoyo: 好吧……
<MeaCulpa> gfreezy: ??
<lubcat> 出差。。北极么
<Lavande> pocoyo:  http://www.skyclass.cn/
<lubcat> 猫。。不收的
<lolicon> lubcat: .....
<MeaCulpa> 不会吧，估计就美国中国世界到处飞吧
<Pwnna> ....
<gfreezy> 都是世界各地的？
<Pwnna> 这里在国内的有谁啊。
<lolicon> 哦，灰机~
<MeaCulpa> 除了美国技术限制出口国家和贸易禁运国家，I think
<gfreezy> 我在国内
<lolicon> 大部分都在国内吧
<MeaCulpa> 都在国内吧
<gfreezy> 应该问在国外的有哪些
<zkwlx> 我在国内
<Pwnna> 我在国外
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 藍又時 - 聽聽
<Pwnna> 没人在国外啊？～
<Pwnna> ...
<lolicon> 啥, 呀啦啦一卡？
<Pwnna> ^
<DraZet> ofen在么
<pocoyo> Lavande: 看不懂。
<Lavande> pocoyo: 反正就是这个网络教室系统。。。
<Pwnna> 大家都睡觉了？
<i360> 什么网络教室系统
<zkwlx> Pwnna, 你那现在白天？
<pocoyo> Lavande: 卡  没找到登录口在哪儿？
<zkwlx> 哈哈
<flh> Lavande: 想打听一下linux的网络教室？
<Lavande> pocoyo: 不是啊，这个是做这个系统的网站，哪个学校要架设，就掏钱。。
<Lavande> flh: 呃。。不是的
<Pwnna> zkwlx: 恩
<pocoyo> Lavande: 哦 明白了。 只要是从网页登录的 应该都可以 curl模拟登录吧。
<pocoyo> Lavande:  带上cookie应该没哈问题
<flh> Lavande: ubu下好像有，但太不方便了。学生机要ubu
<Lavande> pocoyo: http://bbs.7747.net/read.php?tid=69269&ordertype=desc
<Lavande> pocoyo: 汗，要是有人直接干了它，每人发几个学分，lol
<randy_> linux的网络教室,据我所知是没有的
<Lavande> flh: 呃。。这个不是太清楚
<Lavande> pocoyo: 到哪里去找对应的cookie啊？
<hata> 登录的时候提取
<happyaron> roylez_: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=306071
<roylez_> happyaron: .
<roylez_> happyaron: 懒得回哦...
<happyaron> :)
<AleiPhoenix> gonna offline. good night everyone :)
<lazysnake> 我认识季叔:-D
<zkwlx> 都睡这么早啊
<Pwnna> 我才刚起来呢。
<zkwlx> …………
<Pwnna> ...
<John_Morgan>  aix 源码看不到的？
<v_v> John_Morgan: aix 有源码看？
<Rothsdad> 早～～
<alvin_rxg> `TZ=/usr/share/zoneinfo/Canada/Central date`
<alvin_rxg> Fr 26. Nov 09:24:44 CST 2010
<John_Morgan> v_v: 那就是没有。我不知道。
<v_v> John_Morgan: 你要做？　ｇｎｕ
<v_v> John_Morgan: gnu有很多移植到aix的软件
<John_Morgan> v_v: understand.
<roylez_> v_v: 做梦阿
<wen__> 从网上下载到文件乱码怎么办
<John_Morgan> X86_64  是算 amd64 还是 ia64?
<bespecial_> 现在什么情况
<bespecial_> 我们这 下 大雪了
<booduklee> x哪里下雪了？
<bespecial_> 丹东
<bespecial_> 好大啊
<John_Morgan> intel core 2 duo 64位的cpu 都算是amd64？
<NoIE> en.
<NoIE> 谁让Intel没有先在桌面上推出64位CPU的？
<bespecial_> 大家 都什么职业（需要用到linux），还是linux爱好者
<John_Morgan> NoIE: 汗。download wrong thing. intel core duo下了ia64的包。
 * NoIE 演出中介。
<bao_> 天天用windows
<NoIE> John_Morgan: 那个不是桌面吧？
<bao_> 我的桌面太忙了，起码20个windows
<bao_> Linux搞不定的
<John_Morgan> NoIE: ???
<bao_> 迅雷，世界之窗，amsn, bot，酷我，foxmail，voip，飞信，阿里旺旺，qq，蓝牙
<bao_> 这些都是linux没有的
<John_Morgan> bao_: ...
<bao_> you are lao wai
<bao_> ni kan bu dong zhongwen de
<bao_> 全部第一声
<John_Morgan> bao_: no. 蓝牙linux 有。你说的其它的我一个没用。
<John_Morgan> bao_: ....
<bao_> 真不知道你们的电脑是怎么用的
<iGnome> bao_: 去试试opera
<dshbusiness> 嗯嗯，好久没把电脑拿回宿舍了……宿舍的无线真爽
<edison0354> bao_: 有openfetion
<iGnome> cfy: http://www.typedepot.com/fonts/Piron
<edison0354> bao_: 世界之窗是Trident的，垃圾
<edison0354> bao_: qq无视
<edison0354> bao_: msn有pidgin，Empathy等
<edison0354> bao_: mail用gmail
<edison0354> iGnome: 今天还没拜神
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 膜拜神
<dshbusiness> 最近为什么没有讲座了？
<gebjgd> 起码16个窗口，11个systemtray的人路过
<edison0354> dshbusiness: 因为没人讲……
<v_v> roylez_: 啥？
<edison0354> gebjgd: 牛……
<roylez_> v_v: aix源码
<gebjgd> edison0354: tint2表示毫无压力
<v_v> roylez_: 啥？
<roylez_> .
<edison0354> gebjgd: 2G内存，无SWAP表识鸭梨很大
<iGnome> roylez:  http://new.myfonts.com/fonts/typedepot/glide/ 赶紧找下载的
<iGnome> 很爽
<roylez_> iGnome: .
<gebjgd> edison0354: 不会把？我512内存的机器都没问题
<iGnome> $35
<roylez_> iGnome: 丑死了
<roylez_> iGnome: 你的烂审美
<edison0354> gebjgd: 好吧，chromium表示鸭梨无比大
<gebjgd> edison0354: 还好阿
<roylez_> iGnome: 睡觉了
<iGnome> nnnnd 你这眼神，只能在tty跑了
<cfy> iGnome: 这字体....
<gebjgd> edison0354: 我就是用chromium挂webqq
<edison0354> gebjgd: 内存……
<gebjgd> edison0354: 512内存
<gebjgd> edison0354: 2003年的本子
<edison0354> gebjgd: 我一开chromium无数内存就没 了……
<iGnome> cfy: 看第2个
<gebjgd> edison0354: 你用的是gnome？
<cfy> iGnome: 用来做啥的字体?
<edison0354> gebjgd: 恩
<iGnome> 可以作文章的页脚等。
<gebjgd> edison0354: openbox tint2 很省内存
<edison0354> iGnome: 那几个字体很喜感
<iGnome> 或者章节的标题
<edison0354> gebjgd: 问题是我觉得内存是被chromium干掉的
<iGnome> edison0354: 自己不会top看阿
<gebjgd> edison0354: 反正我这里没有问题
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯,那样确实不错,我还是喜欢第一个.
<cfy> iGnome: http://www.typedepot.com/fonts/Piron
<iGnome> 后面的下载不了。
<edison0354> iGnome: 我开的gnome-system-moniter……
<iGnome> edison0354: 那就可以嘛
<iGnome> CODE Bold.otf    Dekar.otf            Melbourne reg.otf  SAF.otf
<iGnome> CODE Light.otf   Melbourne bold.otf   piron_italic.otf   VAL Stencil.otf
<iGnome> Dekar Light.otf  Melbourne light.otf  piron.otf
<cfy> iGnome: 有什么看字体的软件么?
<iGnome> http://www.dafont.com/amerika.font
<edison0354> cfy: gnome表示无鸭梨
<iGnome> 有一个py的。额。不记得名字了。卡住了。 cfy
<cfy> edison0354: 囧,不知道字体用啥浏览....没系统默认....
<edison0354> cfy: 有个font manager
<cfy> edison0354: 光浏览的有么?
<dshbusiness> 呃……刚刚无线居然掉了……shit
<cfy> iGnome: perl!
<edison0354> cfy: 这个就是
<dshbusiness> 谁在跟我抢！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<cfy> edison0354: 叫啥?
<iGnome> cfy: 我开本本就知道。 lol
<iGnome> 带字体预览，
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 神，最近什么时候讲讲perl？
<iGnome> 可以选很多字体一起预览
<iGnome> dshbusiness: 那些东西，小众，别人不会用的
<TanLizxxx> C语言里，各种系统的变量或其它的啥的，在命名的时候喜欢加个"_"或"__"，这个用意是啥子哦
<cfy> iGnome: 额.那你开了叫我....
<iGnome> cfy: 现在才不开
<cfy> iGnome: 你不会永远不开吧....
<iGnome> 在下载c&c95
<iGnome> 周一肯定开
<iGnome> axel http://largedownloads.ea.com/pub/misc/CnCGold.zip
<iGnome> 初始化下载: http://largedownloads.ea.com/pub/misc/CnCGold.zip
<iGnome> File size: 1201497944 bytes
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 呃……我觉得还可以吧。上次讲得python开发gtk也挺小众我觉得
<iGnome> 我只批量推荐 forxp
<alick> TanLizxxx: 避免和用户定义的冲突
<iGnome> 都小众
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 那你觉得什么比较大众讲讲？
<TanLizxxx> alicK:哦，谢谢哈
<iGnome> 大众的，没劲
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: latex
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 例如把你私用的一些有意思的脚本拿出来共享共享
 * edison0354 网速严重不给力！
<dshbusiness> gebjgd: latex我只对如何中文化比较感兴趣
<iGnome> 凡是脚本。论坛都发过了
<dshbusiness> gebjgd: 英文还是很容易掌握的，但是中文很难弄
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: 问 alick
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 那么……那个mid3iconv怎么用的？我现在正在搜呢
<alick> 。。。
<iGnome> 中文不难。 tex
<iGnome> 就是转id3的嘛
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: help写的很详细阿
<dshbusiness> 感觉直接用tex比latex好，latex定义的很多东西含义不清不楚的。另外还有高纳德的那本书很牛力
<dshbusiness> 就是tex用中文很难
<bao_> 还是迅雷号
<bao_> 好
<dshbusiness> wzssyqa: 什么帮助？
<bao_> 搜狗输入法
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: --help阿
<iGnome> contex
<bao_> 这些都没有
<happyaron> 我学不会latex，所以只能用context
<happyaron> iGnome: +1
<iGnome> bao_: 没有，你别用。
<iGnome> 罗嗦鬼
<dshbusiness> wzssyqa: 在哪用--help？
<edison0354> happyaron: 截图传论坛要打码不？
<edison0354> happyaron: 校内截图
<iGnome> happyaron: 我也是
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知道。
<iGnome> :D
<happyaron> :P
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 当然是 mid3iconv --help
<edison0354> happyaron: 我说你俩名字要不要打码
<dshbusiness> happyaron: 如果不是专门弄，tex这东西只能临时用到临时学
<edison0354> :)
<bao_> 我是用Linux作服务器ONLY
<happyaron> Destine: ^
<bao_> 因为其他没别的用途了
<happyaron> dshbusiness: 呵呵。
<iGnome> 主要是用不上。所以难得熟悉。 happyaron
<edison0354> Destine: 好吧，你也在
<edison0354> Destine: 我回宿舍睡觉了……
<bao_> 搞个邮件服务器还勉强凑合
<happyaron> iGnome: 我是用上了但是没学会，就转向学学context了。
<dshbusiness> wzssyqa: 你要不要看看我这里--help的输出？
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 可以
<bao_> 当然也比不上BSD SOLARIS这些真正的unix了
<wzssyqa> 别刷屏
<dshbusiness> happyaron: context是什么？根tex差不多？
<iGnome> happyaron: 通常，有机会需要用，应该容易熟悉的
<bao_> context都不懂啊
<alick> dshbusiness: tex的新引擎
<happyaron> alick: 那是luatex
<alick> 不过context的中文还不够给力啊
<dshbusiness> wzssyqa: 嗯……算了……这个……我现在用的xterm……我不知道怎么复制屏幕文字………………
<happyaron> iGnome: 我做ubuntu桌面培训的pdf时用的。
<dshbusiness> 我去查查看，tex语法还是比较复杂的……
<iGnome> 哦。这是必须了
<wzssyqa> dshbusiness: 那个很简单的就一个python文件
<wzssyqa> 很短的
<alick> happyaron: 不是基于那个的吗？
<alick> ok，context是文档排版系统
<happyaron> alick: :)
<happyaron> iGnome: 那个时候latex没学会，就用context搞出来了。
<iGnome> latex记得中文也容易的阿
<happyaron> iGnome: 不会搞latex中文，语法啊字体啊图片啊都比context复杂
<alick> 有了模板就:)
<iGnome> 那当然。越来越大包，肯定更容易
<gebjgd> context是tex的另一个发行版？
<dshbusiness> shit，cmcc又掉线了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 算是吧，但是语法和latex差别很大
<iGnome> 后续版本吧。只能这样说
<dshbusiness> 悲剧啊
<gebjgd> 哦
<happyaron> \starttext
<happyaron> blah
<happyaron> \stoptext
<happyaron> 这种语法
<iGnome> 可怜的，我这好机器。配一个烂得没边的键盘。
<dshbusiness> 好吧，我问个重要的问题，我现在用的xterm，用的 roylez的那个脚本，我执行了xrdb .Xresource以后，打开以后的确不错，就是偶尔又会恢复到原来那个窗口，必须再次执行几次xrdb才能恢复，怎么回事？
<gebjgd> iGnome: 华硕？
<iGnome> 键盘？
<gebjgd> iGnome: 买个cherry的键盘
<gebjgd> iGnome: 哦台式机阿
<gebjgd> iGnome: 买个cherry的键盘
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 用无线键盘
<gebjgd> iGnome: 你就满意了
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: 无线键盘没有有线的好
<iGnome> 额。我是要换。下次找
<dshbusiness> gebjgd: 为什么
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: 体验
<iGnome> 无线的，都是烂
<dshbusiness> 还有自然键盘，用起来舒服，虽然我没用过
<dshbusiness> 用笔记本键盘手腕必须弯30度
<dshbusiness> 说句话……不然我以为我又掉了
<gebjgd> 鼠标党路过
<dshbusiness> gebjgd: 我标准键盘党
<iGnome> 全能神器-茶轴 这啥。
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: 把你鼠标拿来吧
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: 给你个5块钱的鼠标
<dshbusiness> gebjgd: 没有鼠标，偶尔用用触摸板。现在拿起鼠标反而很不习惯
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: 没鼠标你怎么gimp？
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: 怎么玩blender?
<dshbusiness> gebjgd: 我不用gimp
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: 你以为你不用，世界人民就都不用了？
<dshbusiness> gebjgd: 不玩游戏，玩也不玩操作要求高的，能用触摸板代替鼠标的
<iGnome> ￥1290 nnnd 这也太贵了吧
<dshbusiness> gebjgd: 我又没说……
<dshbusiness> gebjgd: 我只是说我不用
<gebjgd> iGnome: cherry有个键盘不错，应该300元左右
<gebjgd> iGnome: 超薄的
<dshbusiness> 继续问我的问题，怎样才能让xterm不恢复成原来那个丑样子？？？
<iGnome> 我现在就是超薄。。
<alick> dshbusiness: 怎么恢复？
<gebjgd> iGnome: cherry的？
<flh> apach3的端口是什么？
<iGnome> dshbusiness: 你的 .xdefaults 里面写几句就是
<alick> dshbusiness: 每次都merge一下Xresources
<dshbusiness> xterm有时启动时会不加载那个配置文件，而直接成那个白底的丑样子
<flh> apach2的端口是什么？
<iGnome> gebjgd: 现在。。不是
<gebjgd> iGnome: 你看看这个如何？
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 写哪几句？xrdb .Xresource？
<gebjgd> iGnome: http://www.pcpop.com/doc/0/567/567488.shtml
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 另外，xdefaults在哪？？
<iGnome> 和我现在的类似啊。这手感会好？
<alick> xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources加到启动程序里吧
<dshbusiness> alick: 怎么加？
<iGnome> dshbusiness: 自己建立的
<gebjgd> iGnome: cherry的手感没得说
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 主文件夹下面？
<iGnome> 你.bashrc里面加嘛。 nnnnd
<iGnome> 是阿。 xrdb不自动的话
<iGnome> gebjgd: 可以试试。
<dshbusiness> 我试试去
<dshbusiness> 还有另一个神奇的问题
<dshbusiness> 也是xterm
<iGnome> 可外面会给实际的试试不哦
<gebjgd> iGnome: 我以前见到并且用过的是也是类似这么薄的。但是不是巧克力的。手感很好。cherry的
<alick> 我是放到fvwm的config里面每次初始化都执行的
<gebjgd> iGnome: 去卖场看看吧
<iGnome> 俄。那好，我就专看这牌子
<gebjgd> iGnome: 应该可以试的
<Freebuilder> 启动 X 会自动加载 ~/.Xresources 的，除非……
<gebjgd> iGnome: 贵啊
<gebjgd> iGnome: 一键盘就2,3百了
<iGnome> 我才看的茶轴，不还上千。吓我
<gebjgd> iGnome: 那是发烧级别的。。。。
<alick> 我的好像就不会~~
<Freebuilder> emacs 有 vim 底下那样的命令行吗？
<iGnome> 这点钱倒是没关系
<cfy> iGnome: vi额难,
<cfy> iGnome: 那就hhkb pro2
<iGnome> 。？
<cfy> iGnome: 适合vim的.
<iGnome> 。
<dshbusiness> 我把应用程序菜单里面的那个gnome-terminal的指向替换成了xterm，然后在键盘快捷键里面设置了ctrl+alt+t打开终端，把终端定向成xterm，但是，如果我用鼠标去点菜单里的项目，启动的xterm会默认在home下面，但是我用ctrl+alt+T启动的xterm会在/下面
<alick> 不加的话，每次重新启动后xterm就丑陋了
<dshbusiness> 怎么回事？我觉得这个很神奇啊
<iGnome> dshbusiness: 环境不同嘛
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 怎么让ctrl+alt+t启动的也在home下面？
<cfy> iGnome: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8110635461
<cfy> iGnome: 适合你的.
<iGnome> 你是gnome?
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 是的
<iGnome> 太小，还这么贵。不要
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 我觉一个键盘40块钱都贵了
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 键盘关键要耐用
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 经得住重手敲
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 现在经常很敲笔记本的键盘，狠心疼啊
<Freebuilder> 我的本子键盘 Ctrl 老弹不上来了
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 换
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 对了，神还没说怎么让快捷键启动的xterm自动把工作目录放在home下？
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 映射了
<iGnome> 额。没看到参数了。不记得怎么设置启动目录
<Freebuilder> dshbusiness, 我的启动就在主目录
<iGnome> 反正我从不在gnome设置热键
<dshbusiness> Freebuilder: 你是怎么弄的？
<dshbusiness> 我看看，看来是要加什么参数
<Freebuilder> dshbusiness, openbox 环境，默认就是
<iGnome> 额。我这还是compiz
<iGnome> 设置了也没用。你自己测试吧。
<iGnome> 你在bashrc里面，执行下cd算了
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 我试试
<Freebuilder> vim 脚本如何和用户交互，如何获取用户输入？就像 C 编程用 scanf() 一样。
<alick> 赫然发现，主题里面写道：今天没有讲座
<dshbusiness> iGnome: good!就是启动变慢了一点
<iGnome> 你gnome下用xterm干嘛。
<dshbusiness> iGnome: gnome太慢
<iGnome> 脚本里面调用，还差不多
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: openbox
<dshbusiness> 反应太慢，而且会调用python，python那么吃内存
<iGnome> gnome启动后，gt应该很快了阿。都加载了。
<dshbusiness> 主要是python
<dshbusiness> python
<dshbusiness> python会吃内存
<iGnome> gt有py?
<iGnome> 这到不知道。你确定？
<dshbusiness> 我经常开机70+小时后python会占用200+MB
<iGnome> 要不，你开一个tilda算了
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 好像用的吧，还有ibus，这个倒比较确定，每次结束python后ibus都没有选字框了
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: ibus的？
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: fcitx
<dshbusiness> gebjgd: 现在用fcitx，很爽
<iGnome> ibus趁早删除
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 嗯，已经删除了
<iGnome> 顺便把evolution fx OOo 也删除了
<alick> fx？
<alick> 呃
<alick> 太狠了
<iGnome> 我的传统。你可以不这样。 lol
<isaac> 我正在看输入法的帖.我的IBUS五笔字庫变成繁体了,不知道自己改什么导致的,編碼不对了
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 哈哈，一样一样，evolution删了，fx倒还在用，因为没找到更合适的。ooo现在偶尔一用
<iGnome> evolution 都删除了。你用啥邮件客户端
<dshbusiness> 现在用mutt和thunderbird，办公软件就没有替代品了
<dshbusiness> 只能ooo
<gebjgd> oooo还好吧
<gebjgd> 不用它 用什么？
<iGnome> 哦
<iGnome> 用gnome-office
<gebjgd> iGnome: 不是和oooo一样么
<happyaron> evolution删了，用mutt
<happyaron> OOO留着用呢
<dshbusiness> gebjgd: 很烂，我99页的教材，用ooo打开，只有77页，跟音频里的页码始终对不上
<happyaron> 我是fx粉丝。
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: 有这事？
<iGnome> 嗯。 fxfans
<dshbusiness> happyaron: mutt不错，就是功能太弱……或许是我不习惯吧
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: 没怎么有过doc的教材。都是pdf的
<dshbusiness> gebjgd: 是，音频说，打开教材33页，然后ooo里面的33页的内容和讲得内容完全对不上，正确的内容在26页上
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: 你看的什么教材？
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: 连个pdf都没有？
<dshbusiness> 新东方的网络课程，doc的教材
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: 上win的机器上输出成pdf
<happyaron> dshbusiness: 嗯。
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: 完事
<iGnome> dshbusiness: 那些教程，有啥看的。
<dshbusiness> gebjgd: 就是啊，上了win才发现人家有99页呢……
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 还是有用，特别是应付考试来说
<gebjgd> dshbusiness: 顺便弄成pdf不就行了
<dshbusiness> gebjgd: 直接打印了
<iGnome> 。应付考试。。。这么强
<iGnome> 稍微专业点的文档，都应该有pdf的吧
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 那个就是普通的大学考试的辅导而已，不专业的
<dshbusiness> 英语考试
<iGnome> 俄。这我没经历过了
<linvnew> hi
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 神是神时代的牛人……非我等应试教育下的普通人能比啊
<iGnome> 明天重温c＆c
<dshbusiness> c&c什么？
<linvnew> iGnome: 红警!!?
<iGnome> nnnd 我读大学的时候，只有记机器码的份，哪里像哈皮这样幸福哦。 nnnnnd
<iGnome> c&c 和红警何关哦
<iGnome> c&c 95
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 机器码还不致于吧，怎么也得汇编啊
<iGnome> 没汇编
<iGnome> 单板机
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 那东西贼讨厌……
<happyaron> iGnome: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=605009
<lubotu2> Debian bug 605009 in dpkg "serious performance regression with ext4" [Important,Open]
<dshbusiness> 我最讨厌的：8255 8259 74138 还有 8086……
<iGnome> 我没觉得有问题。 happyaron
<iGnome> dshbusiness: 不是这吧。是16进制的码
<iGnome> 芯片。
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 呃……那看来我学的还是高级的……
<iGnome> 那是
<cfy> 都不睡觉的....
<iGnome> 明天，崽崽搞运动会。
<cfy> dshbusiness: 那买机械键盘嘛
<cfy> - -!
<iGnome> lol
<dshbusiness> 今天被同学晚上灌了一瓶可乐……睡意全无啊
<cfy> iGnome: 崽崽主持的?
<iGnome> 。。
<cfy> dshbusiness: 可乐....
<iGnome> 参加
<cfy> iGnome: 哦.什么项目?
<iGnome> 不知道
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 大冬天的，搞啥运动会，老师真会想啊
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> iGnome: 不知道.........
<iGnome> 50米。估计有。只有一个这样的跑道。
<cfy> dshbusiness: 这样不容易受伤?
<cfy> - -!
<iGnome> 我的记录是6"2
<dshbusiness> 对了，神，校内见到一篇教育小孩的文章不错，要不要看看？
<cfy> 额.幼儿园.无非是跳绳啥的.
<iGnome> 希望崽崽8“
<dshbusiness> iGnome: 我50米9“84……悲剧的路过……
<dshbusiness> 不过这是最低成绩啊
<iGnome> 那是飞人崽崽了
<cfy> - -!
<iGnome> dshbusiness: 你。。。。。
<iGnome> 这也太没边了
<dshbusiness> :-D
<dshbusiness> 初中时候的事情了……就那一次……至今没忘
 * cfy 围观不睡觉的.
<iGnome> 你只能饿死了。这样抓羊。 :D
<dshbusiness> cfy: 你不也没睡吗
<cfy> dshbusiness: 哦在围观你们,lol
<cfy> dshbusiness: 我在围观你们,lol
<iGnome> 继续围观。我睡觉去
<dshbusiness> cfy: 竟敢围观神和神的忠实崇拜者！！！
<cfy> dshbusiness: 只剩你了.lol
<dshbusiness> 要不我页睡去……
<dshbusiness> 也
<cfy> 必须的....
<dshbusiness> 撤了撤了……
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 这么快....
<zkwlx> 这刚几点啊
<cfy> 快1点,
<iVIM2> ?
<alick> 大撤退
<zkwlx> 刚陪完老婆……哎…
<linvnew> 各位，再见
<zkwlx> 明明还有60多口子
<alick> 唉，zombie啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.bild.de/BILD/lifestyle/reise/2010/11/25/hotel-zwei-tage/china-chinesisch-baukunst.html
<cfy> 睡觉
<flh> 请教：能不能多台电脑同时端口映像在8080？
<cfy> 貌似不行吧.
<flh> cfy: 谢谢了
<alick> 睡啦
<alick> bye
<wobu> HELLO
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: !
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: -
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: foobnix
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: foobnix
<gebjgd> 好东西
<zkwlx> 晚安各位
<lazysnake> foobnix8-)
<lazysnake> gebjgd: http://www.google.com.hk/logos/2010/brucelee2010-hp.jpg :-D
<gebjgd> lazysnake: foobnix已经超越了kugoo
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 有這事？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 我能找到郭德刚
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 华语歌手都有
<lazysnake> gebjgd: ok, let me check it out.
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 如此流氓强大的软件。真是linux用户之福阿
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 你有興趣可以wine一個酷狗啊
<lazysnake> :-D
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 没必要
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 搜狗上都有
<gebjgd> lazysnake: foobnix可以只播放。当做手淫机那样
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 。。。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: http://software.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/25/2328252&from=rss 我想吐。。了
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 谁让你看这么低水平的网站的
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 被恶心的活该
<alvin_rxg> (19:24:02) gebjgd: lazysnake: 被恶心的活该
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 網站的問題？
<lazysnake> orz
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 显然
<alvin_rxg> 发布者的问题
<lazysnake> 話說我很少看到這麽沒水准的文章。在那個網站裏
<gebjgd> lazysnake: foobnix太淫荡了
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 能怪我麽。我只是好奇，看了一下。要吐了。:-(
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 我操。 foobnix可以找到mv
 * gebjgd 泪奔
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 謝謝探索。好了告訴我
<lazysnake> gebjgd: beyond8-)
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 不听
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 既然你老婆是gd的，你大可以問下她聽不。8-)
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 她觉得那么回事
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 是p2p麽
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 实验了一下，出家的李娜都能找到
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 淫荡的软件
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 出嫁還是出家哦？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 出家
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 已经是老尼姑
<gebjgd> 了
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 看到了。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 古筝曲都有。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 这软件谁tmd做的？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 古琴也有。 我彻底佩服了
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我意。這麽冷了還有蚊子
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你不担心版权问题吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我没下载
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 在线播放
<alvin_rxg> o..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一个都没下载
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<flh> 睡觉喽
<atcho> gebjgd:
<gebjgd> atcho: 笔记本泡妞哥
<atcho> beiju ge gebjgd
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 中国联通将推出基于Linux的“uphone”
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 不错
<gebjgd> lazysnake: url
<lazysnake> gebjgd: http://hardware.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/18/106202&from=rss
<gebjgd> lazysnake: android
<lazysnake> :-D
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 我更期待linux的arm版
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 巴西基督教福音教派最近禁止使用USB连接，原因是USB的logo类似一个三叉戟，他们声称USB是拜撒旦教的标记。在基督教中，三叉戟是魔鬼撒旦的武器（二短一长的形体有男性阳具的象征）。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: ubuntu现在有个arm版的
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 用了沒
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 怎么用？
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 智能手機電很快就用光了。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我問你用過沒
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 我又没有智能手机
<lazysnake> :-(
<alvin_rxg> 紧急召唤 blueghost...
<gebjgd> 当上海人为一次灾难事件的遇难者献花时，他用不屑言辞替有关部门开脱；当网友被激怒，鸣鼓而攻之时，他脱下西装，用传说中的婆娘拳展开反击。一夜之间，他的粉丝掉了20万，他的心都快碎了，他不断地跟网友对骂，语无伦次甚至爆粗，他抓狂了，但这只是他从一个喜剧演员转型为悲剧演员的开始——他就是周立波
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 闷得儿蜜了？
<larry1> too simple,too young
<gebjgd> larry1: ？？？
<larry1> gebjgd: 我说周立波,本来就不看好他
<larry1> gebjgd: 这边ps3 399的价格贵不?
<gebjgd> larry1: 恩恩。我持中立态度
<gebjgd> larry1: 不知道。。
<larry1> gebjgd: 周的身上感觉不到内涵
<gebjgd> larry1: 本来就是上海的小别三么
<larry1> gebjgd: 有点玩世不恭的感觉
<gebjgd> larry1: 毕竟是上海人民的傲骄
<larry1> gebjgd: 上海人民这回傻了吧
<gebjgd> larry1: 上海人民正在剿灭他
<gebjgd> larry1: XD
<alvin_rxg> nnd 为了玩一个游戏，得查很多资料的……
<zths> ....
<alvin_rxg> 河北廊坊
<zths> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 没事
<alvin_rxg> http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/12854
<zths> 令我完全摸不到头脑的问题啊......这是
<alvin_rxg> what?
<zths> 你的那个网址.... 好友显示为null的..
<alvin_rxg> zths: 是给了解情况的人看的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: pidgin 才没几天，又从 2.7.6 更新到 2.7.7 了？
<zths> 嗯....
<zths> 我也只是看看而已......
<alvin_rxg> xD
<zths> 多看看没啥的坏处不是?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 最近版本更新的太频繁了吧……
<zths> 版本更新频繁 就是在修补漏洞呗.......
<zths> 要不就是作者灵光一闪.....
<gebjgd> 天天更新arch系统的人路过
<zths> 我这个大菜鸟把系统弄崩,弄到自己修复不了了以后... 开始考虑自己为什么要用linux了........
<gebjgd> 想用什么系统是自己的事情
<zths> 是呢....
<gebjgd> 哪个好就用哪个贝
<alvin_rxg> (23:18:21) QQ_CONVERT: Ungültige Bytefolge in Konvertierungseingabe
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: web2 qq用户表示没有压力
<alvin_rxg> qq or msn... it's a fucking problem
<zths> web2 qq 在我这 按回车 和ctrl+回车都发不出消息..........
<gebjgd> zths: 用chrome
<gebjgd> zths: 谁让用fx了
<zths> = = 用火狐太习惯了......
<gebjgd> zths: 我就用chrome上webqq，其他都是fx
<zths> 额.....
<zths> 我wine了一个2010的........
<gebjgd> zths: 慢。不用
<zths> 是呢
<gebjgd> zths: web2 qq足够用了。我30个群都没压力的
<zths> 尤其是看不得gif动态表情....
<zths> 我这44个群?
<gebjgd> zths: web2 qq能看到gif
<zths> 知道...
<gebjgd> zths: 我有500人的大群
<gebjgd> zths: 你有么？
<zths> 我也有几个....
<gebjgd> zths: 500人满了？
<zths> 还差几人吧....基本是满了
<zths> 大部分是高级群....
<gebjgd> zths: 恩，和我一样
<gebjgd> zths: web2 qq用的很爽
<zths> 我一开始也是用的web2
<zths> 越用越不爽.........不知为什么......
<gebjgd> zths: 挺爽阿
<zths> 嗯嗯...尤其是发表情和图片.....
<zths> 还有截图的时候......
<zths> 这些事最不爽了..........
<gebjgd> zths: 我表示没有任何问题
<gebjgd> zths: 很爽
<zths> = =
<gebjgd> zths: 和irc一样
<gebjgd> zths: 没区别。
<zths> 我截一个屏幕..需要等半天....
<zths> 这期间这个群就不能发信息........
<gebjgd> zths: 我这里很快的
<zths> 得等他上传完.....
<zths> 慢慢地上传............
<gebjgd> zths: 我这里很快的
<zths> 我这里不快啊.....T T
<gebjgd> zths: 网络品了
<zths> adsl
<gebjgd> zths: dsl
<zths> 上传最大也就50k  差不多.
<zths> 50k是理想的速度了..
<gebjgd> zths: 不是吧？
<gebjgd> zths: 等下我试试看
<zths> 能有50k就不错了我这里!...
<zths> 上行只有512kbps
<gebjgd> zths: 我这里10秒钟
<gebjgd> zths: 全屏的图片
<zths> 十秒才.....
<zths> 我可是发一张图片发到群里的人都以为我死了...........
<gebjgd> zths: 681,7 kB
<zths> 我只能看着他们说话干等......
<gebjgd> zths: 全屏图片这么大 681,7 kB (
<gebjgd> zths: 我这里没事
<zths> 我一发信息 图片就得重新发....
<gebjgd> zths: 等下就行了
<gebjgd> zths: 你用什么截图？
<zths> prtsc
<gebjgd> zths: gnome？
<zths> 嗯.
<zths> png
<gebjgd> zths: 我用的xfce screen shot
<zths> - =
<zths> 很想拿wine玩几个游戏.....不过最后还是卡的放弃了.......那只是galgame啊........
<zths> 8-9年前的老机器都玩的起,基本不卡....甚至绝对不卡...
<zths> 看起来我算是被windows绑住了.
<Aoy_c> 这么早...
<zths> 只是还没睡.....
<alvin_rxg> zths: 玩 openttd 吧～ 很帮的一个，很要数学能力的
<zths> ...................................................................................................
<alvin_rxg> zths: 当然，不追求最大效益，你可以不要数学能力
<zths> 根本不是同类游戏吧!!!
<zths> galgame就是文字游戏....看的就是剧情......
<gebjgd> zths: 你喜欢玩什么ß
<zths> = =.
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 藍又時 - 聽我的勸
<zths> 这两天在玩 天神乱漫.
<gebjgd> zths: 这是什么游戏阿？
<zths> 嗯 唔...
<alvin_rxg> zths: http://is.gd/hQi9W  这有很多，看剧情的
<zths> 百度百科应该很详细吧?还有贴吧....
<Aoy_c> 我用chsh -s /bin/zsh username切换到Zsh
<Aoy_c> 怎么打开终端还是bash
<zths> 你当我英文超好??
<gebjgd> zths: 英文不好是个人问题
<alvin_rxg> zths: yo, 相信你英文大大滴好
<zths> 啊 是呢....
<zths> 呜......
<alvin_rxg> zths: 不然 openttd 文档怎么看啊…… http://wiki.openttd.org/Railway_Designs#Carrying_capacity_of_your_network 都英文的
<Aoy_c> /etc/passwd 里已经为 /etc/zsh 了
<alvin_rxg> shell 都有什么区别呢？
<Aoy_c> alvin_rxg: Zsh
<Aoy_c> 很强大~~
<alvin_rxg> 怎么说？
<Aoy_c> 我发现Fcitx很不好用了
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<Aoy_c> alvin_rxg: 你玩玩Zsh 就知道了, 感觉界面比bash更加colorful
<alvin_rxg> colorful... 能当饭吃么?
<zths> 该死的windows越来越臃肿......虽然功能越来越好......不过这太不成比例了....
<Aoy_c> alvin_rxg:  补全很强大,比如kill <tab>不用输入数字,  进dir不用cd  ....
<alvin_rxg> ...
<Aoy_c> 是不是我重启下就变Zsh了...
<alvin_rxg> 我还是 bash 吧
<alvin_rxg> 以 cpu 为代价……
<Aoy_c> 还是source 什么文件之类的
<zths> 内存占用也越来越离谱...........
<alvin_rxg> zths: 内存没事的
<zths> 开机至少占用1.2G以上了...我现在.
<zths> 现在没开什么东西都占了1.87g....
<alvin_rxg> zths: 内存没事的……只要你 userspace 够300MB，不干大事都可以了。
<alvin_rxg> zths: 开始使用1.2G 内存，那你物理内存 2G 咯？
<zths> 4g.
<alvin_rxg> 还嫌大…… 我这1G照用
<zths> 2G的话 开机也有1G左右.
<zths> 以前用2G真是卡到死啊......
<alvin_rxg> 咋的我没问题呢？你是不是装了很多 360，qq，搜够？
<zths> 没....
<zths> 我裸奔哦~
<zths> 系统墙.....
<zths> +个沙盘...
<alvin_rxg> 那你哪不对呢？我这边 1G 都很流畅
<alvin_rxg> 沙盘？
<alvin_rxg> for waht?
<zths> sandboxie
<zths> 好软件...............
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛用的？
<zths> 安全软件 类似隔离区...
<zths> 可以在沙盘里运行程序.....
<alvin_rxg> ...
<zths> 任何改动都在沙盘内............
<alvin_rxg> 什么东西你要 sandbox 呢？
<gebjgd> zths: 这就是为什么我4G内存不用win了
<gebjgd> zths: 上了arch
<zths> 如果在沙盘里运行shell的话. 就是像影子系统了
<zths> = =
<zths> 下载下来的程序  如果怀疑有问题的话...我就扔进沙盘用
<alvin_rxg> 有什么呀，1G我都照样用 windows7 的，何况你都 4G
<alvin_rxg> 什么样的问题？
<zths> 例如怀疑有病毒?
<zths> 或者是有强制捆绑的插件不想装....
<zths> 直接扔沙盘里用了.
<alvin_rxg> 病毒……。oO 现在都流行有经济能力的病毒(trojan)了……谁还要个仅仅是破坏的
<zths> 在沙盘里运行qq...设置一些禁访规则?
<zths> = =我知道啊....
<alvin_rxg> 那你不卡才怪
<zths> 性能损耗极小...
<zths> 内存占用更小.......
<alvin_rxg> 小还卡？
<zths> 不是虚拟机......
<zths> 这个程序的安装包还不到1M吧.....
<zths> 内存占用也就几兆-三十几兆.... 看你开了什么了....
<alvin_rxg> 不到1M能干什么……
<zths> 你不会试试?
<zths> www.sandboxie.com
<zths>  - - 没加http真是抱歉啦.....
<alvin_rxg> 我也想试啊……
<zths> 嗯?
<alvin_rxg> under linux
<zths> 嘛.......
<zths> 请勿纠结........
<zths> 等你用win的时候再看看吧....
<zths> 绝对是个好软件.....
<alvin_rxg> 我很纠结，以前还一个星期去 windows 下玩会儿游戏。现在都一个月两个月才去玩下……
<zths> = =
<zths> 那其实也没必要试那个软件了........
<zths> 反正你也不用win
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<zths> 那个软件特点就是虚拟机级别的安全性......基本没有性能损耗.....
<zths> 而且规则可定制性超强.
<alvin_rxg> o
<zths> +下qq呗........
<zths> 120406372.
<alvin_rxg> 你你你，这么容易爆隐私的……
<zths> 嗯,,,我无所谓的
<zths> 我的qq号漫天飞也没人加~
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，那你对360所谓的qq扫描隐私的也应该是无所谓的
<zths> = = qq已经不能扫描我的隐私了~
<zths> 沙盘是无所不能滴~
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> 我还是看看 selinux 吧
<zths> 在我看来 qq号啊 邮箱什么的根本不算隐私,,,|||本身就不是工作用的....
<alvin_rxg> ._.  你家电话号码也不是隐私
<alvin_rxg> 你邮箱里肯定很多垃圾邮件
<alvin_rxg> 国内就是缺这个概念，什么是隐私，哪些东西不能随便对别人说的。
<zths> = = 收到的邮件不多额i......
<zths> 共209封......这是累计几年的邮件了?
<alvin_rxg> 就比如有人向我问别人的电话号码，我一般都斟酌一下，优先考虑不给，毕竟号码的主人没有允许我对别人乱说号码
<zths> - -.....那是别人的.....
<alvin_rxg> zths: 靠，我学校邮件每天至少2封，双休除外
<zths> = =
<zths> 垃圾箱也挺干净.....
<alvin_rxg> zths: 相信你这么无所谓的，当有人问你谁的号码的时候，相信你是很干脆的直接说出去了
<zths> 唔...... 一般是同学问同学的电话.........
<zths> 应为我们同学经常欠费换卡.....嗯嗯
<zths> 然后就没有什么别的了.....
<zths> 一般是.......
<alvin_rxg> 别跟他们混，如果一个人没有稳定的联系方式(换工作啥的除外)，那这家伙也靠不住
<zths> 嗯...
<alvin_rxg> 没俩天他就换联系方式了，你要有事想联系……
<zths> 我的手机号很长时间没换过了............
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，这样ok的，你说的同学……»(00:14:45) zths: 应为我们同学经常欠费换卡«
<zths> = = 就算很长时间没换过  也没什么人给我打电话....除了老爸老妈..........
<zths> 打我的手机 还不如直接上qq找我.....   手机我还带听不到的呢..
<alvin_rxg> 不错，是一个稳重的人
<alvin_rxg> pangyu: gebjgd
<pangyu> alvin_rxg: 晚上好
<zths> = = 例如我现在塞着入耳式的耳塞....手机是震动..........
<alvin_rxg> pangyu: ohayo
<gebjgd> pangyu: 胖鱼姐
<gebjgd> pangyu: 难得
<pangyu> gebjgd: 哈哈
<pangyu> gebjgd: 刚刚司徒回来
<gebjgd> pangyu: 招聘会？
<alvin_rxg> was ist ein 司徒 ？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 培训
<gebjgd> pangyu: 哦
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我打工要用的那个软件
<gebjgd> pangyu: 那公司还管培训？
<pangyu> alvin_rxg: stuttgart
<alvin_rxg> pangyu: 呃，不都说 斯图 么……
<pangyu> gebjgd: 嗯，又吃又拿的，公家的钱
<gebjgd> pangyu: 太假了
<pangyu> alvin_rxg: 拼音输入
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<pangyu> gebjgd: 刚刚知道linux下也能装googleearth
<pangyu> gebjgd: 装了个玩玩
<gebjgd> pangyu: .........
<gebjgd> pangyu: 早就支持linux平台了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 但是我才知道的
<pangyu> gebjgd: 看到别人装了
<gebjgd> pangyu: 消息太闭塞了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 不会用
<gebjgd> pangyu: win上没用过？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 好久没win了
<gebjgd> pangyu: 恩
<pangyu> gebjgd: 你们那边圣诞市场开了没？
<gebjgd> pangyu: 早就开了
<gebjgd> pangyu: 快1周了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我擦，这么早？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我们周末才开
<pangyu> gebjgd: 下雪没？
<gebjgd> pangyu: 没
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我们这边下了，冻死我了
<gebjgd> pangyu: 开暖气，找小蜜
<pangyu> gebjgd: 暖气很贵的，小秘更贵
<gebjgd> pangyu: 睡了
<gebjgd> pangyu: 老婆急了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 晚安
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我擦
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<zths> 我表示  吃完早饭再睡了.....
<archl> 无人无活动？
<GUN^ROSE> archl: 早啊
<GUN^ROSE> 我看新闻呢
<archl> 早
<archl> 周六有什么好玩的？
<GUN^ROSE> 今天我们这里风大，不想出去了
<GUN^ROSE> 呼呼的。。。
<archl> 哦。在家耍什么？代码？
<GUN^ROSE> 呵呵，不喜欢耍代码，耍不好啊
<GUN^ROSE> 看看影片吧
<archl> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻…… 耍了好多天的代码我也写不出~
<GUN^ROSE> 没有具体的需求，耍也是花架子，玩玩而已
<archl> 有要求的。
<GUN^ROSE> 那就好，至少有目标
<GUN^ROSE> 那就分解目标，直到可以执行为止，然后开始耍，哇咔咔
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-27
<zths> http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20101125/156748.html 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈!!!!
<zths> 笑死我了....
<zths> 困了~睡觉.....
<zths> 唔...各位拜拜~
<GUN^ROSE> 88
<Use-Firefox> 夜猫子？？？
<olvi> 早上好
<olvi> ChanServ: 早
<sunwilston> ChanServ: 早
<Use-Firefox> ...
<olvi> sunwilston: 它不是真人
<Use-Firefox> 08:37 -!- ChanServ [ChanServ@services.]
<Use-Firefox> ...
<sunwilston> 是真人写的程序
<olvi> sunwilston: 你也写一个玩玩
<Use-Firefox> ls
<Use-Firefox> <tab><CR> # == cd
<sunwilston> olvi: 呵呵
<void1> 人人人
<olvi> void1: 人人网我没进去过，不知道搞什么来的
<void1> 我也没
<olvi> 估计是进去养鸡鸭鹅的圈子
<spirit> 我eMaule速度老是上不去 很纠结
<spirit> 我aMaule速度老是上不去 很纠结
<sunwilston> 内网吧
<mengfei> /topic
<olvi> mengfei: 什么
<mengfei> olvi:没什么，我用的empathy提示查看主题，我试了一下，没用
<olvi> mengfei: 噢
<mengfei> LeithWong:刚才在ownlinux里是不是你啊？
<isaac> IBUS的五笔只能打繁体了,并且編碼不太一样了,怎么解决?謝謝
<mengfei> 没遇到过这种情况
<isaac> 完全删除了IBUS再重新安装,still not work
<alvin_rxg> isaac: `rm -r ~/.ibus`
<isaac> 好,我試試
<lubcat> 海对北京说：“盛会过后烧栋楼也算是我们的老传统了～”北京点点头，然后和上海一起默默地看着广州……
<lubcat> 上
<v_v> lubcat: 观棋不语
<lubcat> v_v: 默默无语 泪眼婆娑
<lubcat> 长沙市民日前在接受电台采访时反映，长沙税务局爆炸后，不仅税务局人员态度好了，其他部门工作人员，如工商、街道、城管人员的态度都好多了……
<v_v> 你这么聪明 怎么愿意接受洗脑呢
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 藍又時 - 誰比誰
<lubcat> who pa who
<RabbitHair> 老大们用pidgin吗
<alvin_rxg> RabbitHair: 小弟用，大嫂有事？
<RabbitHair> 哈，你咋知道我是女的的
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<iyten> O_o
<RabbitHair> 我用pidgin有时候会和msn好友群聊
<RabbitHair> 但是之后找不到聊天记录
<iyten> 不是老大 所以不敢答话
<RabbitHair> 我记得以前是能找出来的
<iyten> pidgin路过
<RabbitHair> 是不是少了某个插件呢
<iyten> 看你是不是启用了聊天记录吧
<RabbitHair> 启用了
<alvin_rxg> RabbitHair: => ~/.purple/log/msn 是否之前删除了？
<RabbitHair> 私聊都有
<RabbitHair> 不是，听我说
<RabbitHair> 每次有人开启聊天室，pidgin会自动显示最近的部分记录内容
<RabbitHair> 也就是说，聊天记录是存在的
<RabbitHair> 但是我找不到
<RabbitHair> 只是msn 群聊这样
<RabbitHair> 私聊的都有
<alvin_rxg> RabbitHair: => ~/.purple/log/msn have a look here
<RabbitHair> msn%20chat@hotmail.com.chat
<RabbitHair> 在
<v_v> --_--
<RabbitHair> 可是在gui里面找不到
<v_v> RabbitHair: 应该有选项， 选择下次登录时，时候加载聊天记录
<RabbitHair> 应该是自动加载的
<alvin_rxg> RabbitHair: »msn%20chat@hotmail.com.chat« 是 msn 群，还是你个人帐号？
<RabbitHair> msn群
<RabbitHair> 临时群
<alvin_rxg> RabbitHair: 提交 bug 吧 => http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/TipsForBugReports
<RabbitHair> 嗯，我看看
<RabbitHair> 不过我怀疑可能是少了某个关于聊天记录的插件
<RabbitHair> 或者现有插件配置的问题
<RabbitHair> 因为之前我用Linux deepin的时候也装了pidgin，当时似乎可以看临时群的记录的
<alvin_rxg> 这和插件无关……
<RabbitHair> 我发现记录都在，html的，可以用chrome直接查阅
<RabbitHair> 但是在pidgin里就找不到
<v_v> alvin_rxg: 给她远程支持 :)
<alvin_rxg> v_v: ...
<v_v> :-()
<RabbitHair> 远程支持要通过什么软件？
<alvin_rxg> RabbitHair: 还记得那个群的名号吧？ => `grep <关键字> ~/.purple/log/msn/* -R`
<RabbitHair> 我有 远程桌面查看器
<RabbitHair> 嗯
<RabbitHair> 记得
<alvin_rxg> 不对不对……
<alvin_rxg> RabbitHair: 你目前情况是 log 存在，但 pidgin 无法显示……去提交 bug 吧
<RabbitHair> 好
<v_v> alvin_rxg: 这bug也太弱智了
<room> 这里有对subversion熟悉的吗，有人知道conf/svnserve.conf中的realm是干什么的吗
<v_v> alvin_rxg: 如果这是bug
<RabbitHair> 我想想英语怎么说
<mystical> <-------------悲剧帝  死活都不能安装nvidia显卡驱动。。。。。。
<v_v> mystical: ..
<room> 有人知道conf/svnserve.conf中的realm是干什么的吗
<alvin_rxg> RabbitHair: 不会说英语就说中文，那有懂中文的人在
<v_v> mystical: 我记得你
<RabbitHair> 哦
<mystical> v_v, ^_^
<v_v> room: google之
<alvin_rxg> RabbitHair: 但要把问题描述清楚
<RabbitHair> 好的，谢谢
<v_v> 我靠， 编译pidgin要这么多依赖
<mystical> v_v, 不知到是不是显示器设置的问题 我这里 打开显示其设置 里面有一个 未知 和 BenQ 17' 现在的情况是  启动后 可以听到启动的声音，但是显示 无信号。
<alvin_rxg> RabbitHair: 不用报了，已经有了 http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/10897
<v_v> mystical: 你现在用什么驱动
<mystical> v_v, 没安装驱动
<v_v> mystical: 没安装驱动也有驱动。。
<mystical> v_v, 怎么看 现在使用的驱动的？
<ubuntu7> http://imagebin.ca/view/ykpHc8da.html
<v_v> mystical: 你是上了nvidia就黑了？
<RabbitHair> 真的哎
<ubuntu7> 咋办
<mystical> v_v, 恩 。。 以前是显示 显示超出范围  现在 变成无信号了。 可以听到系统启动的声音
<ubuntu7> 我的terminal只能显示下半部分
<v_v> mystical: 看x的日志
<ubuntu7> 我的terminal只能显示下半部分
<mystical> v_v, 只要删除了 /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf 就又可以进系统了。
<mystical> v_v, 好 我去看看
<v_v> alvin_rxg: 哪里有别人做的pidgin包么？
<alvin_rxg> v_v: ?
<v_v> alvin_rxg: debian的pidgin都是老的
<v_v> alvin_rxg: 废了
<alvin_rxg> v_v: 那又如何？
<v_v> alvin_rxg: 你觉得呢
<alvin_rxg> v_v: 能用就行
<v_v> alvin_rxg: 问题是不能用唉
<ubuntu7> 我的terminal只能显示下半部分
<ubuntu7> http://imagebin.ca/view/ykpHc8da.html
<alvin_rxg> v_v: 换个新的
<v_v> alvin_rxg: 所以我问你哪里有别人做的新的嘛
<v_v> ubuntu7: 实在不明白你啥意思
<RabbitHair> alvin_rxg: 貌似给了个补丁？
<alvin_rxg> RabbitHair: 没
<RabbitHair> 这个问题没解决么？
<mystical> v_v, Fatal server error:[    21.297] no screens found  这似乎提示找不到显示器
<v_v> alvin_rxg: 你见识广博， 你就是救世主。。
<alvin_rxg> v_v: ?_?
<alvin_rxg> v_v: 不会说你不会自己更新到新版吧？
<ubuntu7> 我的terminal只能显示下半部分 [10:27] <ubuntu7> http://imagebin.ca/view/ykpHc8da.html
<ubuntu7> 我的terminal只能显示下半部分 [10:27] <ubuntu7> http://imagebin.ca/view/ykpHc8da.html
<ubuntu7> 我的terminal只能显示下半部分 [10:27] <ubuntu7> http://imagebin.ca/view/ykpHc8da.html
<ubuntu7> 我的terminal只能显示下半部分 [10:27] <ubuntu7> http://imagebin.ca/view/ykpHc8da.html
<ubuntu7> 我的terminal只能显示下半部分 [10:27] <ubuntu7> http://imagebin.ca/view/ykpHc8da.html
<alvin_rxg> v_v: backports
<v_v> alvin_rxg: 我找找看
<alvin_rxg> v_v: http://backports.debian.org/Instructions/
<alvin_rxg> v_v: 不就加个新的源嘛
<miosec> 大家好。
<v_v> alvin_rxg: 兄弟， 我知道backports
<alvin_rxg> v_v: 那你还来问我……
<v_v> alvin_rxg: 我是觉得backports里面没有新的
<alvin_rxg> v_v: 不会吧？
<v_v> mystical: 你多贴一点
<v_v> mystical: 找不到显示器， 往上看， 应该有出错信息
<MaskRay> 第一次用 QQ，请问知道一个群编号，如何加入？
<ubuntu7> no screens found  这似乎提示找不到显示器    检查显示器和主板的接口是否完整，从别人的机器上复制驱动，进别的系统把驱动复制到UBUNTU的驱动文件夹删掉原来老的OKKKKKKKK
<Kandu> v_v: 這個也許能用：  wget -c https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/+files/pidgin-ppa_0.0.3_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i pidgin-ppa_0.0.3_all.deb && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install pidgin
<v_v> Kandu: 真是感谢
<v_v> 我平时不用msn， 不qq， 唉
<v_v> 跟不上
<MaskRay> cfy: 用过 QQ 吗？web2.qq.com 里知道一个群编号，如何加入？
<v_v> alvin_rxg: backports果然没有新的，
<v_v> alvin_rxg: 浪费我的感情
<alvin_rxg> http://packages.debian.org/lenny-backports/pidgin
<alvin_rxg> v_v: http://packages.debian.org/lenny-backports/pidgin
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 哈， v_v 對你有感情了 :P
<lubcat> .....
<v_v> alvin_rxg: 这个是老的
<MaskRay> Kandu: 用过 QQ 吗？web2.qq.com 里知道一个群编号，如何加入？
<alvin_rxg> v_v: 我就用这个呢……
<v_v> 至少2.7.5才改了这个东东。。
<v_v> alvin_rxg: 为啥我2.7.3不能用
<alvin_rxg> v_v: 真要很新的话，那就 gentoo 或者 archlinux...
<alvin_rxg> v_v: 啥不能用？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚.已经废弃qq了.
<v_v> alvin_rxg: msn登录不上
<Kandu> MaskRay: 用過，我記得以前都是打開一個瀏覽器，到 qun.qq.com 加入的
<cfy> v_v: +1
<v_v> 及时我更新认证文件
<RabbitHair> 我前几天向同事推广ubuntu，刻了张10.04给他，结果他回去安装的时候，提示显示器超频保护中，没法完成安装
<alvin_rxg> v_v: 你不看网上的消息么？
<cfy> v_v: 怎么更新?
<v_v> 即使我更新认证文件
<alvin_rxg> v_v: http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=pidgin+msn+omega&btnG=Search
<v_v> 我看有人说协议改了
<v_v> alvin_rxg: 我试过了
<alvin_rxg> v_v: 1, 等， 2，等
<v_v> alvin_rxg: pidgin都更新到2.7.7拉
<alvin_rxg> v_v: 那你换系统吧
<v_v> alvin_rxg: 我脑残了？
<ubuntu6> 你们敢按ctrl + u吗？
<v_v> alvin_rxg: 好吧， 我脑残了
<xinyu3ru1> 我试一试发消息
<v_v> 为了一个pidgin我唧唧歪歪
<Kandu> v_v: 剛給的那個 ppa 就是 pidgin 官方的。肯定新
<alvin_rxg> v_v: ppa 的可用
<v_v> Kandu: 恩
<mao> google今天的logo是不是纪念李小龙啊?????
<xinyu3ru1> 对阿
<missing> 是,我李家的骄傲
<missing> 哈哈
<mao> ~~~
<v_v> mao: 我擦，我google被reset
<mao> 是啊,我都用bing了
<cfy> 70周年....
<cfy> 可惜我已经好久都不进google主页了...
<MaskRay> cfy: 手头有个任务，被迫用的。一直不齿腾讯的种种行径，事情结束立刻弃用
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥任务?呵呵.看来跟我一样.也是一个没win的人阿
<adamswangg> 我也被reset，是什么原因呀
<mao> 还能是什么原因啊.....
<RabbitHair> alvin_rxg: 换了ppa版pidgin，我的问题会解决吗
<cfy> adamswangg: 额.我是进搜索,结果......
<alvin_rxg> RabbitHair: 它官方都没说解决……你换任何版本都一样
<adamswangg> 我是点李小龙的logo之后就reset了
<cfy> 看来有何谐单词
<cfy> 我是ipv6,无压力
<cfy> http://ent.ifeng.com/idolnews/mainland/detail_2010_11/27/3247803_0.shtml
<xinyu3ru1> 我的pidgin  msn上不去
<xiaohuhu> ..
<lainme> adamswangg: 不能有李的
<lainme> adamswangg: 可以miredo用ipv6
<alvin_rxg> »小生此厢无礼了«？
<v_v> - -
<v_v> 原来是 李刚。。
<wzlxx> 有没有arch上的mutt教程？
<lubcat> 敏感词。敏感词。敏感词。
<Echol> 有人用oracle 11g?
<adamswangg> Echol, 不用
<xinyu3ru1> #xinyu3ru
<Echol> 在fedora 13 下了装 ORACLE 11G 检查那里过不去，难道fedora 13不能装ORACLE 11G？
<cfy> 关于"抄袭"这个事情，事实上我们(lispers)有三个观点: 1,很多语言抄袭了最初来自LISP的特性; 2,没有一种语言在抄袭时抄到了该LISP特性的精髓; 3,即使没抄到精髓却也已经够用了;
<LeithWong> ……
<LeithWong> 这就是宗教思想的起源方式吗
<MaskRay> cfy: 这句话引自哪里？
<cfy> MaskRay: 水木里一个人说的.
<Kandu> 這話太牛屄了
<LeithWong> lspers会觉得这语言天下无敌 赶到 盖世的孤独和盖世的寂寞……
<GUN^ROSE> lisp的确是种很牛屄的语言
<cfy> 怎么把该死的opera 蜻蜓关掉!!!
<lubcat> 。。懂的字真多。。
<cfy> ok..关掉了...
<ultimatebuster> ...
<tkmmc> 谁可以告诉我在那里可以找到关于输入法的 介绍
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu 是水木的CMUCL
<Kandu> cfy: 啥叫 CMUCL
<Kandu> cfy: 啥是水木
<MaskRay> cfy: 水木社区我注册到现在还没成功……
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似是一个编译器的名字.不过这里是个人的nick.
<cfy> Kandu: newsmth.net,一个论坛....
<cfy> MaskRay: 囧....注册是挺麻烦的
<Echol> 有人用fedora
<cfy> Kandu: 一个lisp解释器也叫cmucl.....
<Echol> 有人用fedora ?
<tkmmc> 大家好,我是新来的
<cfy> opera里的保存密码怎么用?
<cfy> 保存了怎么在拿出来用呢?不会....求指点....囧
<tkmmc> 谁能告诉我 那里 能 设置好输入法么
<cfy> fcitx
<GUN^ROSE> tkmmc: 去论坛，找中文字体和输入法版块，搜索一下
<cfy> ok,会了.
<Echol> 有人用ORACLE 11G？
<cfy> 囧.....opera要求的主密码比我的一半密码还复杂...
<cfy> Which of the wedge-shaped stones (voussoirs) is the one
<cfy> that holds up the arch?
<cfy>  
<tkmmc> ubuntu 有类似 windows下的有道么
<cfy> 看我的温度: http://pastebin.ca/2003452
<cfy> tkmmc: 词典? google stardict
<GUN^ROSE> tkmmc: 桌面字典用stardict，网页的直接用google
<ultimatebuster> lolololololol http://hackedirl.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/175a4b5f-9205-43bc-a14b-6632eb797db9.jpg
<lazysnake> GUN^ROSE: stardict現在也有google翻譯集成了
<cfy> 早有了吧
<tkmmc> 我先去试试
<GUN^ROSE> lazysnake: 哦，这个我还不知道！哈哈
<lazysnake> :-D我收藏了不少侵權的詞典
<GUN^ROSE> lazysnake: 在bmpanel中，stardict的状态栏图标还是没有什么改善，依旧是个补丁啊！
<lazysnake> GUN^ROSE: 不用那個panel。依gebjgd的說法，tint2無敵。
<GUN^ROSE> 呵呵，
<GUN^ROSE> 对了，你说得集成google词典怎么鼓捣？
<lazysnake> GUN^ROSE: http://imagebin.org/124995
<lazysnake> GUN^ROSE: 最新版就有了啊。
<GUN^ROSE> lazysnake: 哦？
<GUN^ROSE> 我看看
<ofan> http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/25/0416208
<Echol> net.bridge.bridge-nf-call-ip6tables 这是什么意思呢？ # sysctl -p error: "net.bridge.bridge-nf-call-ip6tables" is an unknown key error: "net.bridge.bridge-nf-call-iptables" is an unknown key error: "net.bridge.bridge-nf-call-arptables" is an unknown key
<lazysnake> GUN^ROSE: stardict 3.0.2
<GUN^ROSE> 哦
<tkmmc> 找不到 stardict 啊,是在那里找的
<mao> tkmmc: 搜..
<lazysnake> tkmmc: http://stardict.sourceforge.net/download.php
<tkmmc> ok ,i  gei it
<lazysnake> gei想打get麽。i和t離得很遠的嘛
<tkmmc> sorry
<basncy> 请问下有没有一款同步软件。我想同步电脑上某些文件夹到移动硬盘，以最新修改时间为准。有点像dropbox,只是想把dropbox换为移动硬盘，这样速度快些。
<tkmmc> it  said that  I  have  install it , but  i  can't  find it anywhere   (i  mean  the  dict)
<lubcat> application 附件？
<basncy> tkmmc, applications-accessories-startdict
<basncy> tkmmc, or using command startdict
<tkmmc> 星纪译王?
<lubcat> 。。。。。。
<mao> tkmmc: 字典在官方上大把的是....
<mao> ~~~
<mao> 煮饭~~~LOL
<lubcat> 觅食。。
<tkmmc> 搞定了
<tkmmc> 现在差输入法的问题,谁有这方面的经验  能 说下么
<lazysnake> :-Dfcitx
<lubcat> fcitx....yong....
<tkmmc> 刚从 windows 装过来   很难 受
<iVIM2> tkmmc: fcitx
<lazysnake> tkmmc: 你沒把win刪除吧
<tkmmc> 还没
<lubcat> 先别删吧。。
<lazysnake> 8-)轉型期
<tkmmc> win  是用来 游西
<wzlxx> 有用小小输入法的吗？
<lubcat> 西游？
<lubcat> yong嘛。
<wzlxx> 小小输入法现在可以不要环境变量了？
<wzlxx> 嗯
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 似乎小小不開源哦
<lubcat> 。。。。没注意过。
<wzlxx> lubcat, 今天发现我把它的环境变量删除了，但还是可以使用啊～
<wzlxx> lazysnake, 不开源也没有什么啊～呵呵好用就行～
<lubcat> 不开源归不开源。没关系
<wzlxx> lubcat, 以前都得自己添加环境变量的，现在不用了似乎～
<tkmmc> 我的 ibus 有好多 繁体 字  很 不爽
<wzlxx> tkmmc, 那用小小吧，呵呵
<lubcat> wzlxx: 没记得有自己添加什么变量的。。操作。。
<wzlxx> tkmmc, 上面还能用搜狗云呢～
<ny_u> 我的ibus有些字打不出来
<tkmmc> 主要是好用么  搜狗用 多 l
<lubcat> 嗯。现在越发强劲了。
<wzlxx> lubcat, 呵呵，很久之前是需要的～
<lubcat> 哦。不甚不禁。
<lubcat> 清楚
<wzlxx> lubcat, 现在的小小输入法已经很牛了～嘎嘎
<wzlxx> 不过linux下的似乎没有WIN下的好用～
<wzlxx> 有些功能实现不了～
<tkmmc> ny_u ,是不是没找到而已
<ny_u> 小小输入法是什么
<lubcat> 据说是原fcitx的一位开发人员自己弄出来的
<ny_u> 只找到繁体的，没找到简体的字
<widon_> E435 Could not find tag 怎么弄啊，主要是taglist失效了
<tkmmc> 主要有个问题  怎么切换输入法
<GUN^ROSE> tkmmc: 建议先在win下弄个虚拟机跑linux，等熟悉了再单独安装
 * iVIM2 我到现在还不熟悉Linux
<ny_u> 虚拟机感觉好麻烦
<lazysnake> iVIM2: 我也是
<GUN^ROSE> 是有点儿麻烦，但是方便
<v_v> `h
<tkmmc> 没事  我 现在是双 xitong
<v_v> v_v
<lubcat> bot不在。`h 没用。。吧
<iVIM2> tkmmc: fcitx稳定
<lwf808> 俺 ， linux下虚拟win
<v_v> lubcat:
<v_v> lubcat: en
<tkmmc> bot  是什么
<wzlxx> lubcat, 你是怎么安装的小小输入法？
<lubcat> tkmmc: 罗伯特。。
<tkmmc> ?
<ultimatebuster> shit
<ultimatebuster> nm
<lubcat> wzlxx: ...原来早了 ./yong什么的似乎。。
<wzlxx> 哦，呵呵～
<lubcat> wzlxx: 大宝的集合贴还在啊。就照着那个整的
<tkmmc> <lubcat>输入法一已安装了   怎么切换 啊
<lubcat> tkmmc: 我忘了。。问下wzlxx
<lubcat> 现在不知道现在是个什么情况了。
<iVIM2> tkmmc: 你安装什么输入法
<tkmmc> 刚 安装了 fcitx
<tkmmc> 还在用默认的 ibus
<iVIM2> tkmmc: 你什么操作系统
<lubcat> tkmmc: 装得挺多的。。
<tkmmc> now?
<iVIM2> tkmmc: 对
<tkmmc> ubuntu 啊
<zdon> 李小龙是敏感词，奇怪了
<bbsblare> zdon: why?
<tkmmc> win 下可以用   IRC 么
<ny_u> 不是吧
<iVIM2> zdon: keyword is 李
<zdon> google搜索
<ny_u> google的logo都换李小龙了
<iVIM2> zdon: 关键词是李
<lazysnake> zhuchx: 李小乖也是杯具詞
<mao> lazysnake: 额,不开源就不用了????汗
<iVIM2> tkmmc: 找 系统 里面有输入法设置
<lazysnake> mao: 我沒說
<lazysnake> mao: 我沒說不用。我只是說不開源而已。您想多了
<mao> lazysnake: 哈哈
<mao> lazysnake: 我觉得小小输入法比fcitx要好用
<lazysnake> mao: 當然，我也沒說要用8-) if it's not broken, do not fix it. fcitx is ok.
<lubcat> 哈哈。。哈哈。。哈哈。。
<mao> 主要是小小输入法自带郑码
<mao> 查单词
<iVIM2> tkmmc: 因为我没有GNOME所以无法测试
<iVIM2> tkmmc: GNOME太臃肿了
<tkmmc> 安装了 fcitx  但是不知道是哪个
<ny_u> 没用桌面啊
<tkmmc> 谁能 告诉我
<ny_u> 没装过。。。。^_^
<mao> tkmmc: 啊 系统语言选择输入法
<tkmmc> 崩溃了   还是找不到
<mao> 什么崩溃了
<tkmmc> 人
<mao> ~~~
<tkmmc> 你们右下脚的输入法图标  是什么样子 的
<ny_u> 我的在上面，键盘样子
<mao> ~~~æ°¸
<Kandu> tkmmc: 你習慣什麼輸入法。拼音 五筆 倉頡？
<tkmmc> 拼音啊
<mao> IBUS的拼音就很好用了...
<Kandu> tkmmc: 直接 sudo aptitude install ibus-pinyin
<mao> 默认就有的啊~~~~
<tkmmc> 繁体字太多   很 难受
<Kandu> tkmmc: Ctrl+Shift+f
<Kandu> tkmmc: 馬上全部變簡體
<cfy> 推荐电影.惊声尖笑:http://www.xici.net/#d120968290.htm,115网盘
<cfy> 推荐电影.惊声尖笑:http://www.xici.net/#d120968290.htm  ,115网盘
<tkmmc> 好象还是不行
<mao> 你装的繁体版?默认不就是简体么..
<Kandu> no idea
<cfy> 測試
<cfy> 繁體
<ny_u> 我的默认的ibus没多少繁体
<mao> 體...
<cfy> Kandu: 即使用了繁體,也沒有台灣的用法習慣阿
<mao> è­¶
<mao> 噐
<Kandu> Kandu: 是啊，那是要学出来的
<tkmmc> 我的很多的   一打字出来了好多   分辫很慢
<Kandu> cfy: s/Kandu/cfy
<mao> ç¹¼
<Kandu> cfy: 我对比了一下两岸的翻译，感觉那边的翻译比较好。于是学了下单词对照表
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.我现在看英文...如果看不懂.就看下中文翻译版本.
<happyaron> Kandu: 为啥是对岸的比较好呢？
<mao> 9494
<lubcat> 哈哈。
<lazysnake> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=305662 :-D
<ofan> axel 60分块下载真给力阿~~
<cfy> ofan: @_@
<mao> 台湾说话和大陆太不一样了
<cfy> ofan: 不封了你 ....
<ny_u> 拼音是完全不一样的
<Kandu> happyaron: 举个例子。 program 程序 vs 程式。  procedure 過程 vs 程序 。前面是我們這兒的，後面是台灣的。
<ofan> cfy: 为什么封
<cfy> ofan: 115就会吧.
<ofan> cfy: 不下那个
<ofan> 下驱动~
<cfy> 驱动.....
<mao> 软件 VS 软件體..
<happyaron> Kandu: 怎么了呢？
<happyaron> Kandu: 软件 软体
<happyaron> Kandu: 程序 程式
<happyaron> Kandu: 过程 程序
<ny_u> 不是说法，是输入法不一样
<Kandu> happyaron: 程  序 更多的是一種順序，過程。和 procedure 比較貼切。 程式 是寫在紙上的式子。用來形容 program 比較好
<lazysnake> mao: 灌系統 安裝系統
<happyaron> Kandu: 这有啥好坏之分呢，解释下呗？
<lubcat> 说也是那么说的。
<ny_u> 许，xu，台湾叫hsu
<mao> 注销 VS 登出
<cfy> hsu
<cfy> log out
<cfy> login out
<lubcat> 这种区别。。
<Kandu> happyaron: login logout 登入 登出就比 登錄和註銷 更貼切
<ny_u> 吃饭去了，饿死了
<Kandu> happyaron: 這種例子很多了
<happyaron> Kandu: 哈哈，你古籍还没看到家。
<tkmmc> 不管了   我 先去捣鼓输入法  一会 再来聊
<happyaron> Kandu: log in/out这个，你再研究下吧。
<missing> Kandu: 你想干吗呢?
<Kandu> happyaron: 好的
<cfy> shell跟shell有啥关系.
<happyaron> Kandu: 前面的我没有足够的证据，log in/out我仔细研究过。
<cfy> happyaron: 研究的结果呢?
<lubcat> 结果。。？
<happyaron> cfy: 系统里登出没有注销合适。
<Kandu> missing: 我在比較，用那邊的術語寫東西比較好
<Kandu> missing: s/那邊/哪邊
<missing> Kandu: 这个...不能混用吧?
<happyaron> 进入要登记——登录，退出要取消上述状态——注销
<cfy> happyaron: 注销的意思呢?
<missing> 台湾的确实看了有点别扭
<Kandu> missing: 所以啊，就拋磚引玉和大家討論下
<cfy> 注册?
<missing> Kandu: 这个....都是习惯了的你要改混的话怕是没有什么机会有人接受哦
<iVIM2> Kandu: ibus-pinyin经常会出问题的吧
<lubcat> in 进 out出。这感觉也挺一目了然的。
<iVIM2> Kandu: 打字速度快一点点就会暴掉
<Kandu> missing: 決定只用一種
<missing> Kandu: 额...支持你努力~~~
<happyaron> lubcat: 那只是字面上合适
<happyaron> lubcat: 但是登录注销已经表达了那个意思，不需要造词。
<ofan> 还有sign in,sign up,sign out
<happyaron> lubcat: 而且和现实联系，登录注销的意思也更贴切。
<happyaron> ofan: sign up -> register
<happyaron> ofan: sign in -> log in
<happyaron> ofan: sign out -> log out
<lubcat> 这种词汇给的感觉。我是分辨不太好。。
 * cfy 搞翻译的要弄清楚.我们只要能看懂就好.
<ofan> 还有log on
<lubcat> log on是啥？
<lazysnake> happyaron: 據我所理解的注銷是指銷去帳號之意。
<ofan> 中文是一词多意  英文是一意多词..
<lazysnake> happyaron: 比如，法人消滅的標志是注銷登記
<happyaron> lazysnake: 先翻词典再说 :)
<happyaron> ofan: log on 和 log in 差不多
<ofan> happyaron: 是啊
<lazysnake> happyaron: orz, 现在我想讨论的是那种翻译的合理性（在中文通常意义上的），登記和注銷是一對詞的
<happyaron> lazysnake: 注销的意思只有一个，取消登记过了的东西。
<Kandu> “销” 金字旁。意思有 消耗，毁灭  消费，耗费 消  熔化金属   出售(貨物)   註銷(和登出系統的“註銷”有別)
<archl> P2P翻译。。。
<Kandu> happyaron: 你查的什麼字典
<happyaron> Kandu: 古汉语词典。
<happyaron> Kandu: 现代汉语词典
<happyaron> Kandu: 一样的。
<Kandu> happyaron: 好像註銷用在電腦上是新加入的意思吧
<lubcat> 00
<happyaron> Kandu: 那你彻底搞拧了。
<Kandu> happyaron: 原來“註銷”一般用在公務上： 銷帳  銷差 等
<happyaron> Kandu: 注销就是取消登记了的东西。
<lubcat> 註....
<archl> 注销——
<happyaron> Kandu: 销啥都是取消以往的登记。
<archl> 驻记   销
<ofan> 氵主钅肖
<lubcat> 在这里纠缠上了。。。@@
<archl> 改习惯——因为要还原中文的原貌。
<archl> 既然是中文翻译，就要做到高质量。
<cfy> 什么时侯,vim vs emacs?
<archl> 比windows和mac的 UI都要强才行。
<archl> 否则人多力量大就看不出来了。
<lubcat> 中文原貌。。真不知道。
<cfy> 100%[=========================================================================>] 109,771,188 7.91M/s   in 20s
<cfy> 我的局域网还没调整好.
<archl> lubcat: 因为“从我做起” 的意识太强烈了～
<lubcat> 。。。。
<cfy> 有两点让 Lisp 函数与众不同。一是前面提到的,Lisp 本身就是函数的集合。这意味着我们可以自己给 Lisp 增加新的操作符。另一个关于函数的重要问题,
<cfy> 是要了解:函数也是 Lisp 的对象
<cfy>  
<cfy> 斗篷
<cfy> 推荐opera 11!真得不错.而且也很稳定
<cfy> Version 11.00 beta,Build 1111
<ofan> 我的opera11很慢
<ofan> 打开baidu.com都老半天
<happyaron> firefox nightly trunk表示没有鸭梨。
<Kandu> happyaron: 12:34 < happyaron> Kandu: 销啥都是取消以往的登记。
<Kandu> happyaron: 哪本辭典說的？
<ofan> 发现我的opera11 解析域名很慢
<happyaron> Kandu: 呃，我说的是在登记和记录类别方面的。
<happyaron> Kandu: 不是词典写死的词条
<cfy> ofan: 从来不进baidu
<cfy> 表示无鸭梨
<Kandu> happyaron: 嗯。大概是現代漢語的辭典有這樣的意思還是古漢語辭典有這樣的意思呢
<ofan> cfy: google也很慢阿
<happyaron> Kandu: 现代汉语是唯一的解释，古代汉语有这条解释。
<Kandu> happyaron: 哦，知道了
<cfy> ofan: 没感觉.除非ipv6坏了,否则我是直接搜索的.觉得挺快阿.tab stack也挺好用
<cfy> 感觉3gp这个格式很烂
<ofan> cfy: 额.. 不需要配子？
<ofan> 配置？
<cfy> ofan: 配置?直接/etc/hosts改下就好了.
<ofan> cfy: 不是说ipv6
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1112495
<cfy> ofan: 那你说的是啥?
<ofan> cfy: 我打开baidu要好几分钟
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 不清楚.....
<cfy> 那就开着别关了.....囧
<ofan> 现在直接打不开了..
<cfy> 阿?
<cfy> 什么呀.....那用fx好了.....
<ofan> 连接被远程服务器关闭
<cfy> @_@.找ee......
<hata> 突然没有声音了
<hata> 找不到相关硬件
<hata> 有没有救
<cfy> Kandu: 你现在是bottom-up设计,还是top-down?
<lyc> 请教一个问题： 我想让xdg-open mms://......（这里是个电视节目的地址） 默认用smplayer打开 要 怎么设置啊
<archl> 谁有空来这里翻译下。 http://sozi.baierouge.fr/wiki/doku.php?id=en:tutorial
<lyc> 请教一个问题： 我想让命令xdg-open mms://......（这里是个电视节目的地址） 默认用smplayer打开 要 怎么设置啊
<v_v> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjE2MDIwNTc2.html 不知墙外的兄弟能不能看到。中国新一代科幻大片， 投资5千万
<cfy> @_@
<breadcrumb> #_#
<v_v> 难道你们不想说点什么？
<v_v> 我很期待阿
<ultimatebuster> o.O
<flh> v_v:您好，哈哈
<cfy> 不开flash plug-in的,路过.
<v_v> flh: 你好
<ultimatebuster> v_v: 科幻大片？
<lubcat> ......
<ultimatebuster> v_v: 感觉是我同学做出来的短片。
<v_v> ultimatebuster: 百度百科是这么说的， 我只是引用
<lubcat> 看评论更有趣
<v_v> ultimatebuster: 人家是30集的电视连续剧。。 您悠着点
<ultimatebuster> 恩，youku太慢了。
<ultimatebuster> 哦，我以为是电影。
<v_v> 83射雕的导演那
<ultimatebuster> 恩，看出来了。
<ultimatebuster> 人飞来飞去的。
<v_v> 我机动了， 我非常期待这部大作带来的震撼效果
<ultimatebuster> 。。
<ultimatebuster> 震撼？
<cfy> http://society.solidot.org/society/10/11/27/0415201.shtml
<cfy> 6天盖起15层高楼只是表面现象
<lubcat> inkscape...可以咨询下del
<lubcat> 里头没东西。是吧
<pys8302> 豆腐工程？
<lubcat> 。。。。。奇侠。。。换仙侠吧。或许还能有点口水
<ultimatebuster> 觉得最震撼的是效果有多么的烂
<v_v> cfy: 不是奇闻了， 深圳的国贸大厦在80年代就是3天一层
<ofan> 好NB
<cfy> v_v: http://www.ptfcn.com/?post=228
<cfy> v_v: loot at the comment
<v_v> cfy: 震撼
<cfy> v_v: 不过,貌似打地基这么快?
<cfy> 洗衣服....
<flh> 饭了
<v_v> cfy: 既然想让他震撼嘛，就要忽略不该被表现的东西
<v_v> 真正一个建筑， 哪能两天搞定，勘探拉， 地基阿， 周边环境阿， 还他娘的抗震等等都要考虑，
<lubcat> u2b上的评论才有看头
<v_v> 看完了我才意识到， 原来很多小孩搭积木， 长大了真的可以盖房子
<room> #svn
<room> 有人知道svn出现svn: Can't open file '/srv/subversion/project/db/txn-current-lock': Permission denied 该怎么解决吗，谢谢
<lubcat> 权限不足
<room> 恩，确实提示是权限不够，但是我不知道应该设置成什么权限才好，我用的svn:// 方式
<room> 已经将repository的根目录及其子目录设置成了subversion:subversion的了
<lubcat> 本地文件？加sudo
<room> 不是本地文件
<room> 是希望从别的机器上能用 svn co svn://xxxxxx/project 这种形式
<room> 现在水然可以checkout 但却不能commit
<room> 一commit就提示svn: Can't open file '/srv/subversion/project/db/txn-current-lock': Permission denied
<lubcat> 对方没有给权限？
<room> -rw-r--r-- 1 subversion subversion    0 2010-11-27 11:19 txn-current-lock
<room> lubcat: 我已经给了这个svnuser用户的权限了
<room> lubcat: 会不会是和-rw-r--r-- 1 subversion subversion    0 2010-11-27 11:19 txn-current-lock
<room>  这个有关系？
<lubcat> 这个。。没有执行的权。。
<room> lubcat: 我已经给了auth-access=write 将这句已经写入了svnserve.conf里面了
<lubcat> 不了解了。奔着这方向再查查看。
<room> lubcat: 这个要求可执行吗？它好像只是一个文本文件
<lubcat> 不是个脚本之类的东西么？
<room> lubcat: 我尝试+x试试:)
<lubcat> 嗯。
<MeaCulpa> 还是做https的svn server 好用
<room> lubcat: 还是不行。。。
<MeaCulpa> 是不是别人锁了
<lubcat> 真不明了了。。。:\
<lubcat> txn-current-lock  这个文件名。。
<lubcat> 意思。。。
<room> MeaCulpa: 不能，我这是在新建的repository
<MeaCulpa> 这个lock可以独享打开的
<room> 什么意思
<MeaCulpa> 啊  你怎么初始化的
<room> sudo svnadmin create /srv/subversion/project
<room> MeaCulpa: 但后来我 chown -R subversion:subversion /srv/subversion/project了
<MeaCulpa> 然后就这样了？
<room> MeaCulpa: 对
<MeaCulpa> 干嘛没事就sudo。。。
<room> MeaCulpa: 因为原来的这个目录就是root的 不用苏多
<MeaCulpa> checkout都不行？
<room> 可以checkout
<room> 就是不能commit
<MeaCulpa> 没遇到过，都是先陪好权限再搞得
<MeaCulpa> 777呢
<MeaCulpa> 777,否则不是文件权限的问题我估计
<channinggod> archlinux似乎很好玩
<MeaCulpa> 只要是linux都比ubuntu好玩
<lubcat> .....
<lubcat> 除了游戏机。。
<room> MeaCulpa: 那我试试777吧
<redmorning> perl里面，[a-z]+可以匹配任意小写字母组成的单词。[...]匹配括号中的任意一个字符，+匹配1个或多个前面的字符，综合起来不应该是匹配f,fff,ss...之类的吗？
<MeaCulpa> 逛街咯
<ofan> 是很折腾
<archl> afan: 你的ID是啥意思阿。
<MeaCulpa> 北京还有啥好玩的
<channinggod> 天上人间？
<archl> 没去过北京的举手。
<MeaCulpa> 牛街？
<tkmmc> wo
<archl> tkmmc你怎么好玩了？》
<lubcat> afan=一扇  ofan=哦，扇子
<tkmmc> wo  mei zen me a
<tkmmc> wo  de  pin yin  wan le
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/128103.htm
<v_v> redmorning: 啥意思？
<ofan> 科学家找出史上最"无聊"的一天：1954年4月11日
<tkmmc> hong  chen
<archl> ofan: 我昨天看到了。。。
<archl> 那个还是剑桥的找抽者干的。
<channinggod> amd fan
<redmorning> v_v: 举个例子，为什么[a-z]+可以匹配shadow？
<room> lubcat: 改成了777都不行。。。
<room> Transmitting file data .svn: Commit failed (details follow):
<room> svn: Can't open file '/srv/subversion/project/db/txn-current-lock': Permission denied
<v_v> redmorning: 为什么不可以？
<v_v> redmorning: 你是想说， 他们匹配的东西只能是相同字母的一串？
<redmorning> v_v: 嗯
<lubcat> room: :\
<redmorning> v_v: 方括号只取了一个字母出来，+号重复这个字母，我是这么想的。
<room> lubcat: ?
<ofan> redmorning: [a-z]\1+
<v_v> redmorning: 或许换成这个你会比较接受 \w+
<lubcat> room: ..
<Kandu> cfy: 看情況的
<redmorning> v_v: 同样的迷惑
<v_v> redmorning: [a-z] 只是表示， 能匹配中a-z中的一个
<lubcat> mmd。。115是怎么回事。。上传的东西给扔哪去了。。
<redmorning> v_v: 第一次感到困扰，就是因为\w+
<v_v> redmorning: +重复的是， 前面的这个， 能匹配a-z任何一个字母的这个东东
<v_v> redmorning: +重复的是模式， 不是字符串
<Kandu> cfy: 現在的話，基本全是從上到下
<cfy> redmorning: ([a-z])+这个能理解么?
<v_v> 而这个模式， 并不是一个却地赶你的字母
<redmorning> v_v: 你的意思是\w+ = \w\w...之类？
<v_v> redmorning: 是第
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.我以前全是top-down,以后可以要bottom-up咯
<v_v> cfy 给你的， 是你想要的
<v_v> redmorning: cfy 给你的， 是你想要的
<redmorning> v_v: 这样就理解了，以前我是先取出来再重复。。。
<redmorning> THANKS
<cfy> redmorning: 你用perl的呀
<ofan> \([a-z]\)\1\+
<cfy> (?:[a-z])+
<redmorning> cfy: 学习的第二天。。。
<redmorning> ofan: 谢谢，单字母重复的匹配我已经知道了
<randy_> 我今天上午参加创新大赛，被MS“专家”问了一些不着边际的问题，看来他们看不懂linux项目，~~~死了死了，不能去下一场了~~~~~~
<ofan> redmorning: 不客气  我刚刚才知道
<cfy> redmorning: 不错.
<lazysnake> MS“专家”:-D
<ofan> mvp?
<cfy> m$
<breadcrumb> hi
<Kandu> cfy: 以後，要做模擬類的項目了？
<redmorning> v_v: 找到点相关的，正则表达式中“择一”类优先级比“量词”类优先级低。
<cfy> Kandu: 模拟类?目前不清楚sbcl的用处.不过编程思想绝对可以借鉴.
<cfy> Kandu: 而且对我使用emacs也有好处.不用再纠结配置了.XD
<ofan> http://aperiodic.net/phil/archives/Geekery/text-mode-guerrilla.html
<Kandu> cfy: 哦
<ofan> Life in Text Mode
<v_v> redmorning: 哦多谢
<cfy> redmorning: [a-c]比(?:a|b|c)快
<cfy> [a-c]更可能被优化.
<cfy> 一般来说.
<cfy> lost terminal?这是啥....
<alick> lord of the shell
<tkmmc_> 谁知道怎么配置 fcitx
<iyten> tkmmc_: apt-get install fcitx-config
<tkmmc_> 没有那个目录或文件
<iyten> tkmmc_: 添加fcitx的ppa
<tkmmc_> 出现的状况是     打字的时候很多小  kuang  kuang   看不到字
<lubcat> 框框。。
<tkmmc_> 恩
<tkmmc_> 打字只能  ping  感觉
<tkmmc_> 正在使用的是  fcitx
<ofan> 这是新功能，盲打模式
<tkmmc_> ...
<tkmmc_> 而且是超级盲打
<edison0354> tkmmc_: 换字体试试
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/128021.htm
<tkmmc_> 换了  还是不行
<edison0354> tkmmc_: ……
<tkmmc_> 刚安装好fcitx   什么都没弄  不知道杂弄
<lainme> tkmmc_: 装fcitx-config了么？用这个配置
<tkmmc_> 不知道是什么
<tkmmc_> 怎么装
<missing> tkmmc_: 你那里装的fcix
<v_v> Lag 34.8 . .
<v_v> 什么情况。。
<v_v> 好不容易才进来
<lainme> tkmmc_: 添加PPA了么？sudo aptitude install fcitx-config
<v_v> 正常lag3秒以上
<tkmmc_> 不知道怎么安装 fcitx
<tkmmc_> 输入法可是最重要的东西
<ofan> v_v: 我最高90+ 一样聊
<missing> 那你现在什么用上了fciytx
<v_v> ofan: ;-0
<v_v> ofan: dcc 之
<mengfei> 以前在archlinux上用过一段时间fcitx,之后换用ibus了
<tkmmc_> lainme：不行阿 ，命令错误
<tkmmc_> 结果显示：这个 aptitude 没有超级牛力。
<v_v> 哈哈
<tkmmc_> 我会崩溃了
<lainme> tkmmc_: 这个命令应该是打对了。。。你检查下？
<lainme> tkmmc_: 要不就从新立得找
<lubcat> tkmmc_: 照着一个先成功装上。试过再试其它的。你一次装这几个。没事也会弄出巧合来
<tkmmc_> 有想哭的冲动  试了好多
<tkmmc_> 就是照着wikii上的弄的阿
<lubcat> fcitx.框框问题？
<Kandu> tkmmc_: o(∩∩)o...好可憐
<ofan> tkmmc_: 这就要哭~
<lainme> tkmmc_: 是照着fcitx4那个？
<tkmmc_> 恩
<lainme> tkmmc_: 。。。悲剧。。。系统——首选项里有“fcitx配置”么
<tkmmc_> 有
<falconer> 有人玩quake wars吗？
<tkmmc_> 但  不知道怎么弄
<lubcat> tkmmc_:。。
<reiv> fcitx可以在ctrl+space后自动隐藏吗？
<reiv> 我说的是fcitx4
<missing> 不可以
<falconer> reiv: 看文档。可以的。
<ofan> 可以吧
<reiv> falconer: 怎么配置？
<falconer> 或者加上个H一起摁。但是先要在配置文件里把那个0改为1.
<lainme> tkmmc_: 打开，然后有个选择英文字体和中文字体的，选一下字体
<falconer> hide=1.再摁。
<falconer> 先编辑.config.
<lainme> tkmmc_: http://imgur.com/d3QPp.png
<lainme> tkmmc_: 完了之后多按几次保存，然后多按几次ctrl+5刷新
<reiv> falconer: 能贴一下配置马？MainWindowHideMode配Hide，就都不显示了，如果配Show，就一直显示。
<ofan> Auto
<reiv> ofan: 谢谢。OK了。
<falconer> 我这里隐藏模式的意思是可以HIDE，当然也可以不HIDE。
<reiv> 我没装fcitx-config....
<falconer> 输入条使用3D界面=0
<falconer> 主窗口隐藏模式=1
<falconer> 不知道怎么说。上网找个fcitx.pdf看看。
<tkmmc_> 恩
<iyten> reiv: 还是安装个fcitx-config吧 4都带gui配置了 简单
<tkmmc_> 正在找  可是找了好多还是不行阿
<lubcat> ..
<happyaron> falconer: fcitx4现在是utf8 + 英语配置文件
<falconer> 这样更好。免得有时候会出现乱码。
<reiv> iyten: Gentoo，还没有官方的ebuild。等进了portage或sunrise的overlay后再考虑。
<falconer> 不管怎么配，都是改.config。应该是不会变的。
<tkmmc_> ubuntu下有什么好的工具来下载么
<mengfei> 用downthemall吧
<lubcat> 同
<lubcat> 简单的图形化下载工具。ff自带
<aaron_> hi
<aaron_> sb 们周末好。
<aaron_> 在线的SB不少么。。。
<mengfei> 第一次看到aaron_这样的……
<Destine> ha
<happyaron> mengfei: :)
<Destine> happyaron: 我要踢的！！！
<happyaron> Destine: 嗯。。。
<reiv> SB什什么意思？
<happyaron> 世博
<happyaron> lol
<reiv> ...
<reiv> SB会...
<mengfei> :-O
<Forever> 、、、、、
<Destine> happyaron: 你把我的玩具给抢了！！！
<happyaron> Destine: 那我顶替呗。
<Destine> happyaron: 不要，我要玩sb。
<happyaron> 呃，他和sb会一起走了。
<edison0354> ……
 * reiv 理解了...
<lubcat> ...
<mengfei> 各位，有多少用64位ubuntu的？
<happyaron> mengfei: 啥问题
<mengfei> 64位flash是不是经常挂掉？
<reiv> 现在64bit应该没什么问题了。
<reiv> flash 64bit应该没问题。
<Kandu> mengfei: 從沒掛過
<happyaron> mengfei: ndsiwrapper应该经常挂，你可以用原生的flash
<mengfei> 看视频什么的突然就没了，变成一片白
<edison0354> mengfei: 你的问题
<reiv> mengfei: 32bit的不挂？
<mengfei> 以前用32位的时候没遇到过啊
<Kandu> mengfei: 從官網下原生64的插件。還是很穩定的
<mengfei> 我直接在firefox里自动安装的
<reiv> mengfei: 你可以用官网的32bit firefox，下32bit的flash试试。
<mengfei> 哦
<reiv> mengfei: 如果没挂，就是64bit flash的问题。
<gebjgd> mengfei: 64 位用户路过，表示没有任何问题
<Kandu> mengfei: 官網的64 flash plugin 還是 beta 階段，你直接通過 firefox 安裝的應該不是最新的
<reiv> ubuntu没对adobe flash插件打包吗？
<edison0354> reiv: 有的
<reiv> 那应该用ubuntu的版本。
<missing> reiv: 没有,64位打包的是32位的,去官网下载是最好 最新的
<reiv> 我用的是10.2.161.23_pre20100927版的flash。没出现过问题。
<reiv> 有一段时间，64bit的有个很严重的问题。不过很快就修好了。
<missing> 你也是官网下的吧
<mengfei> 哦，我也去下官网 的试试
<reiv> missing: 我用Gentoo的，是发行版打包的。
<missing> reiv: 哦,打倒践兔~
<reiv> missing: 笨兔~~
<Freebuilder> emacs 竟然不能随便按 Esc ！！！
<mza_> 妈的，真的是可怕的不是对纽弹琴，而是一群牛对你弹琴
<missing> reiv: lol
<alick> lol
<reiv> Freebuilder: 用viper模式吧
<gebjgd> reiv: multilib/flashplugin 10.1.102.64-1
<edison0354> mza_: 汗
<lubcat> ...
<gebjgd> reiv: 你的gentoo好老
<reiv> 从ebuid里面看到这么一段：64bit flash requires the 'lahf' instruction
<Freebuilder> reiv, 刚接触，还不清楚那么多，按错了键，下意识的欲按 Esc 取消，悲剧！
<reiv> gebjgd: 昨天刚emerge -vaDu world的。。。
<alick> Freebuilder: esc后怎样？
<lubcat> missing: 不用打倒。。推倒就行了。
<edison0354> Freebuilder: 同问
<edison0354> lubcat: 重口味……
<gebjgd> reiv: arch党暗笑
<missing> lubcat: 今天没有什么胃口...
<lubcat> missing: edison0354 ..o..hohohohoho~~
<missing> lubcat: take care your pp
<lubcat> missing: .e.e
<missing> :-D
<Freebuilder> alick, 我按了 C-x ，再 Esc ，就出现了 C-x Esc- ，进入更长的键序了，更晕了，悲剧！我是想取消 C-x ，回到原位。
<reiv> gebjgd: Q6600的超频到2.7G机器不装gentoo难道装arch? 我另外一台atom的机器前一段时间倒是从gentoo切换到arch了(可惜还是要自己编译内核)。
<gebjgd> reiv: 低炭低炭
<gebjgd> reiv: 生活中有比编译更美的事情
<missing> gebjgd: 支持低炭
<chris____> 怎么在mail命令添加Cc抄送到两个邮箱啊？两个间加空格吗？
<Freebuilder> 把编译的时间花在陪gf上会更有意义
<lubcat> 生活因城市更美好~~~
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 正解
 * reiv 目前单身
<gebjgd> reiv: 替我说话的都是arch党。哈哈哈哈
 * missing 一起bs 践兔,啦啦啦
 * reiv 话说编译又不花我的时间。
<lazysnake1> pacman -S pptpclient
<gebjgd> reiv: 挖社会主义墙角！？
<gebjgd> reiv: 你小子太卑劣了。怪不得没有女友
<alick> Freebuilder: pidgin有个选项esc关闭会话，貌似还默认启用
 * reiv 无语....
<alick> Freebuilder: 然后我曾经就杯具了
<lazysnake1> 编译让生活变得更__!（填空题）
<Freebuilder> alick, 学过电脑的人都知道按 Esc 是取消操作
<Freebuilder> 在我看来，把 Esc 变成非取消操作的软件是非常不道德的软件
<edison0354> lazysnake1: ……
 * reiv 去看网络小说去了。
<missing> reiv: 介绍一部来先在走
<reiv> http://book.zongheng.com/showchapter/65189.html
<alick> Freebuilder: 问题是我只是想取消正在输入的文字，而不是窗口
<gebjgd> alick: 那个功能是默认不启用的
<gebjgd> alick: 估计是你不小心打勾了
<Freebuilder> alick, Esc 本来就是取消操作的，不是撤销文字的
<happyaron> roylez_: 180.172.37.195
<roylez_> happyaron: .
<edison0354> roylez_: 无聊拜拜主席
<roylez_> edison0354: .
<wangchang> .
<alick> gebjgd: 我不记得自己启用过它的
<gebjgd> 我现在才知道，webqq上的斗地主没几个人玩。
<gebjgd> 玩的就是那几个用webqq的人。。。。。。
<missing> 水平太差吗,弟弟
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……
<gebjgd> missing: 不是。是没有人玩
<missing> gebjgd: 我不会...
<gebjgd> missing: 那个斗地主和winqq的游戏不连着
<gebjgd> missing: 也就是说是一帮linux用户在玩。。。
<missing> gebjgd: 要是webqq的游戏和windeqq游戏连着的话就好啦
<missing> gebjgd: 那没有办法的事啦
<gebjgd> 我心说了，里面那几个哥们玩的都不错呢
<missing> gebjgd: 还有别的不
<gebjgd> missing: 别的游戏刷不出来
<missing> gebjgd: 我看看
<gebjgd> roylez_: 主席在魔都
<gebjgd> roylez_: 当地人民对立波的反响如何？
<missing> gebjgd: 好话题,不是这个我都不认识立波
<roylez_> 不知道
<roylez_> 不喜欢这牲口
<gebjgd> roylez_: 主席不是魔都人？
<gebjgd> roylez_: 给力！
<missing> roylez_: 赞~
<missing> 魔都果然深啊,啥事没有,只是赔钱
<missing> gebjgd: 晕倒,游戏点那里出来的?
<gebjgd> missing: 上面
<missing> gebjgd: 没看到游戏的按钮啊
<gebjgd> missing: 浏览网页右边
<gebjgd> missing: 点了就出来一大堆。还能看在线qqlive
<gebjgd> missing: 东西不烧
<gebjgd> missing: 东西不少
<missing> gebjgd: gebjgd 找到了,谢啦
<XwinX> roylez_: 主席，炮打得怎么样了？
<edison0354> ……
<chris____> mplayer有退出命令吗？除了kill。
<lidaobing> chris____, Ctrl+C
<chris____> lidaobing: 我在crontab里设置了mplayer，我不希望使用kill关闭mplayer，有mplayer自己的推出命令吗？比如mplayer -q
<lidaobing> chris____, 那就 kill 吧
<chris____> lidaobing: 额
<lidaobing> chris____, 也可以用 bash 再封一层, 启动时写一下 pid
<lidaobing> chris____, 这样 kill 时可以直接拿到 pid, 不用 killall, 也不用自己去找
<chris____> lidaobing: 怎么实现？不明白怎么弄
<chris____> lidaobing: 就像在终端里输入命令shell，就是在第二层的shell？
<lidaobing> 先用 mplayer {filename} & 来启动 mplayer, 然后用 $! 拿到 pid, 然后写到文件
<chris____> lidaobing: 明白了
<widon_> vim挂起了怎么恢复的啊，搞忘了
<Freebuilder> widon_, fg
<widon_> Freebuilder, right
<botdoor> 能看到我说话吗，我用安桌手机上的
<Warm_HUG> botdoor: 看不懂哦啊
<tenzu> 可以看到
<chris____> lidaobing: 我发现把mplayer放到后台就停止了
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<botdoor> 哈哈，谢谢
<lubcat> ...
<Freebuilder> IRC 要是能用中文名就好了。
<Warm_HUG> botdoor: 没有tab键是不是很杯具？
<lidaobing> 10.10 有人走通了 cowbuilder-sid 么？
<lubcat> Freebuilder: 那不行。什么什么姐之类都明目张胆的上了
<botdoor> 很好
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 拜见坏坏
<Freebuilder> 用英文名都感觉不到气势啊！
<botdoor> 很强大
<Fossilet> hello guys.
<chris____> 怎么把一张图片转化成text的ASCII样子的？
<Fossilet> archlinux貌似还比较火
<gebjgd> #archlinux-cn
<XwinX> archlinux 一直很火
<Fossilet> 嗯，刚才看在线人数排名很靠前。
<chris____> 怎么设置bash里的OLDPW，就是上次的访问 目录？我进去怎么没有？
<lidaobing> chris____, 确实如此, 抱歉
<chris____> lidaobing: 没事，连vim也会如此
<chris____> lidaobing: 那怎么取得pid？
<lidaobing> chris____, 你是播放声音么？
<chris____> lidaobing: 恩
<lidaobing> chris____, 声音的话可以考虑 xmms2
<chris____> xmms用怎样的命令？
<lidaobing> xmms2
<lidaobing> 不是 xmms
<chris____> 怎么让terminal一打开就显示一张ASCII text？像这里的http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASCII_art
<Fossilet> chris____, 在~/.bashrc里面用echo输出。
<chris____> Fossilet: 不至于添加那么多行吧？
<Fossilet> chris____, 那就用cat某个文件。
<edison0354> 有用compiz做dm的吗？
<missing> 开3d不就是了?
<tenzu> dm是大妈的意思？
<lubcat> ...
<lubcat> dym
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<edison0354> tenzu: 我写错了……
<edison0354> tenzu: wm
<chris____> 哪里有免费上传图片的网站？我有问题，截屏下来了
<lubcat> topic
<xinqishi143> 请问有谁可以帮帮我。我现在通过浏览器无法上网。无论哪个浏览器。一开始是用了一下chrome的代理插件，然后就不能上了。。。
<Fossilet> imageshack.us
<chris____> thx
<chris____> Fossilet: 怎么在bash里添加设置OLDPW，就是cd -？
<Fossilet> 干什么用啊？
<Fossilet> OLDPWD=/home/chris/
<chris____> 不是，-是上次命令中的目录。
<Fossilet> 不知道你到底要干吗
<chris____> 就是刚才输入命令cd /media/hk/ 然后 cd - 就是进去/media/hk
<Fossilet> 对啊，是这样的。
<chris____> 就是在bashrc里设置OLDPWD=/home/chris ?
<Fossilet> 你到底要做什么啊？
<tkmmc> 无语了，ubuntu  变没声音了
<jianghuchuan> 各位老大好
<tkmmc> ubuntu没有老大
<jianghuchuan> ？？
<lubcat> chris____: 说的两个 没有关系啊。完全不能明白你的意思
<Fossilet> 能不能把问题说清楚一点。
<lubcat> tkmmc: .........
<chris____> lubcat: 额，算了，还有关于aircrack的问题。http://paste.ubuntu.com/536989/
<Fossilet> 。。。
<lidaobing> 今天太郁闷了, cowbuilder-sid 怎么都走不通， pbuilder-sid 就没问题
<tkmmc> fcitx  弄好了，可惜更新后又没声音了
<tkmmc> 感觉真是悲剧
<lubcat> 有得有失。得失之间
<jianghuchuan> ？？
<tkmmc> 还好  至少可以打字问
<chris____> Fossilet: 还有关于aircrack的问题。http://paste.ubuntu.com/536989/
<Fossilet> chris____, 是什么问题啊？
<Fossilet> 我是昨天才知道aircrack这个东东。
<Fossilet> so~
<lazysnake> ge
<chris____> Fossilet:额
<Fossilet> /comfort tkmmc
<tkmmc> what
<Fossilet> 感觉好杯具啊，
<Fossilet> 别老更新
<Fossilet> Ubuntu本来就问题多。
<Fossilet> http://twitter.com/#!/fossilet/status/8450049658851328
<tkmmc> windows 的习惯
<Fossilet> 开个security更新就醒了
<Fossilet> 行了。
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 用过vpn么。arch怎么弄哦。好像很复杂
<ny_u> 上网一直很蛋疼
<Fossilet> lazysnake, 翻墙？
<ny_u> google-analytics是什么网站？为什么进饭否还要等它的响应
<lazysnake> Fossilet: 我想知道的是怎么弄。有何建议么
<gebjgd> lazysnake: nm-applet
<Fossilet> 服务端还是客户端？
<Fossilet> lazysnake, http://openvpn.net。去了解一下。
<chris____> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=306335
<Fossilet> ...
<Fossilet> 问完马上就下线
<ny_u> 查看dns的命令是什么
<zhaoshuaige> ...
<Fossilet> ny_u, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Fossilet> 找帅哥？
<zhaoshuaige> no
<tkmmc> 哈哈
<Fossilet> ny_u, google-analytics.com是Google的广告相关网站。完全可以adblock掉，其实adblockplus插件里面就有的。
<ny_u> 哦，firefox的插件？
<happyaron> adblock plus订阅chinalist，广告无忧
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> ny_u: +1
<Fossilet> ny_u, chrome也有
<Fossilet> tkmmc, 为啥不用ibus呢？
<happyaron> Fossilet: chrome那个是伪的。
<tkmmc> 不习惯阿
<Fossilet> happyaron, 嗯，那个只隐藏，不阻挡。但是我用的chromium，也没办法。
<tkmmc> 繁体字太多了
<Fossilet> tkmmc, 。。。。
<Fossilet> 你选简体模式不就可以了，
<happyaron> ny_u: https://addons.mozilla.org/zh-CN/firefox/addon/1865/
<tkmmc> 很难看到我要的字
<Fossilet> 真是蛋疼啊。
<Fossilet> sigh....
<tkmmc> 因为不知道
<happyaron> ny_u: 和这个 https://addons.mozilla.org/zh-CN/firefox/addon/4364/
<ny_u> cat: /etc/resolv.sonf: 没有那个文件或目录
<Fossilet> 噢，你去找找设置啊，很好找
<Fossilet> ny_u, conf, not sonf.
<tkmmc> 额     算了    现在用fcitx很爽
<ny_u> ok了，:'(
<Fossilet> tkmmc, 那就好，我是看你输入法也要折腾，。
<happyaron> tkmmc: fcitx 4除了flash以外都很好。
<happyaron> 4.1会解决flash的问题。
<Fossilet> happyaron, 不兼容flash?
<ny_u> cat 和 vi又什么不同啊
<Fossilet> flash怎么和输入法打架？
<happyaron> Fossilet: flash不支持XIM
<Fossilet> ny_u, cat是输出，vi是编辑器。
<happyaron> Fossilet: fcitx眼下只支持XIM
<Fossilet> happyaron, 嗯。
<tkmmc> 没办法     刚从windows过来都这样
<ny_u> Fossilet ： vi还可以用来修改？
<Fossilet> 是的。
<ny_u> 我经常很多网页打不开
<happyaron> ny_u: 举例？
<Fossilet> Android都能上IRC啊。
<Fossilet> 还Yet Another呢。
<happyaron> Fossilet: 1M内存的java手机都能上
<Fossilet> 那还不错。
<ny_u> 很多，经常google，baidu可以，但是链接点不进去。qq主页可以，链接也进不去
<Fossilet> ny_u, 是被墙了吧。
<happyaron> jmirc
<ny_u> 没。。  都没去墙外
<ny_u> 有时完全没问题，很顺畅
<tenzu> 我的浏览器坏了，打不开twitter
<tkmmc> 你可以卸载   然后重装
<tkmmc> 或者换一个浏览器阿
<ny_u> twitter在墙外
<tkmmc> 那怎么办   VPN？
<ny_u> 不会翻
<gjp> ny_u: ???
<ny_u> 翻墙
<ny_u> 不会，我现在上网都很纠结
<gjp> ny_u: 我到会。。。
<gjp> ny_u: 告诉我你的网络环境，好吗？
<ny_u> 什么网络环境
<ny_u> 例如
<gjp> ny_u: 你是甚麽网的、v6还是v4？
<ny_u> v4
<tkmmc> 这个怎么看？  V4  V6
<ny_u> ubuntu都上不去
<ny_u> 论坛
<gebjgd> knownbad: 在么
<gjp> ny_u: 校内网？宽带？
<ny_u> 宽带，垃圾宽带
<gjp> ny_u: 会改DNS
<gjp> ny_u: 改成google的。。。
<ny_u> 用软件吗
<gjp> 你啥系统？
<ny_u> ubuntu10.10
<gjp> ny_u: 汗，比我还高。。。在“软件中心”找teredo
<tkmmc> 有两个   是哪个》
<atcho> 修改grub2的启动顺序，怎么弄？我记得有个一个软件
<gjp> ny_u: 安装miredo，不是另一个。。。
<ny_u> 我装的第一个系统就是10.10，我才开始学linux
<gebjgd> knownbad: 在么
<gjp> atcho: 直接改grub。cfg
<ny_u> 直接改这里面的不行？ /etc/resolv.conf
<tkmmc> ny_u：厉害  我们都是从 win开始的
<ny_u> 。。。我说的是linux的第一个系统
<gjp> ny_u: 有勇气。。。
<ny_u> 我从dos开始的。。
<tkmmc> ny_u：哦  ，我的也是阿  比较方便嘛
<gjp> ny_u: 好了装好了吗？
<ny_u> 等等
<atcho> gjp: 可能不能修改。。。 grub2啊
<ny_u> 必须得用软件吗  /etc/resolv.conf
<ny_u> 改这个没用是不？ /etc/resolv.conf
<gjp> atcho: gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<gjp> ny_u: DNS改了吗？
<ny_u> 还在装呢
<gjp> ny_u: 好慢。。。
<ny_u> 垃圾宽带嘛
<tkmmc> 宽带够款
<gad-zllang> ..
<gad-zllang> 这里用的长宽，，那个17173检测那专用下载出口23M。。。
<puhemo> 怎么ibus更新不了呢？
<gjp> puhemo: 甚麽系统？
<puhemo> ubuntn
<gjp> puhemo: 版本？
<puhemo> 10.10
<gjp> puhemo: 我告诉你。。。。确实更不了。。。没有源。。。
<puhemo> 怎么下载了安装不了呢
<gjp> puhemo: sorry,我是10.04用户。。。我只是给别人装的时候知道更新不了。。
<puhemo> 哦，谢谢
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> gjp: 啥更新不了？
<happyaron> gjp: 能访问外网不？
<puhemo> ibus
<gjp> happyaron: ???
<puhemo> 刚装了星际译王，不知到怎么卸载不了？
<mao> ~~~没那么流氓吧
<gjp> puhemo: sudo apt-get remove stardict
<puhemo> 试了，没卸载成功
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> emerge -c stardict
<puhemo> 我试第二次时候，提示找不到
<cfy> 火起来就emerge -C stardict
<puhemo> 怎么强制卸载
<tkmmc> mao：你姓毛？
<gjp> flashget for linux 把我惹火了。。。
<puhemo> 有人知道怎么强制卸载程序吗
<gebjgd> gjp: 蛋疼
<gjp> gebjgd: ？？？
<gebjgd> gjp: 有那么多下载软件不用
<happyaron> gjp: 没事装flashget干嘛，又不是迅雷。
<gebjgd> gjp: 非要纠结flashget
<tkmmc> flashget有会员么
<puhemo> 有人知道怎样强制卸载程序
<Guest16400> 我都是直接删除那个软件的目录
<happyaron> puhemo: dpkg -P xxxx
<happyaron> Guest16400: 暴力
<gjp> 迅雷又没有for linux。。。。
<gebjgd> gjp: 有那么多下载软件呢
<carbonjkj> 可以wine一个呀``
<Guest16400> flashget用处不大，有的链接不好提取
<gjp> gebjgd: wget ?
<gebjgd> gjp: wget aria2c alex
<gebjgd> gjp: 多了
<pys8302>  win习惯
<tkmmc> carbonjkj：刚来   wine是什么都还没弄明白
<cfy> 现在有多少人?
<cfy> 这里
<puhemo> 好像是模拟window的吧
<gebjgd> pys8302: 这个不是win习惯
<iyten> cfy: 94
<cfy> iyten: omg.
<Guest16400> 我的wine1.2不好用
<gebjgd> pys8302: 不是所有的win用户都用flashget
<gjp> puhemo: 只是兼容win软件的。。
<Guest16400> ie都不行
<tkmmc> 那推荐一个好用的阿
<gebjgd> pys8302: win习惯应该是过分的依赖gui和鼠标，窗口多
<iyten> tkmmc: downloadthemall
<tkmmc> gebjgd：那自然了  ，win之所以成功就是因为这个原因了
<gebjgd> tkmmc: linux下照样可以这样
<pys8302> gebjgd:话说习惯也有好的一面，
<tkmmc> iyten：什么意思
<alick> linux下平时玩什么游戏？
<iyten> tkmmc: 你不让推荐个好用的下载软件吗？
<tkmmc> 谁能告诉我wine怎么下载
<Guest16400> cs1.5卡
<gebjgd> alick: assault cube
<tkmmc> iyten：是阿
<tkmmc> iyten：软件中心有没
<iyten> tkmmc: firefox的扩展：downloadthemall
<alick> 有没有玩frozen bubble的？
<iyten> alick: 有  跟鬼子玩过还  不过人太少了联网
<tkmmc> iyten：没在用firefox
<gebjgd> ali
<gebjgd> alick: fps?
<Kandu> alick: Megaglest 還不錯
<alick> 我想联网来一下
<alick> glest我这有些卡
<iyten> alick: 论坛里有帖子说wine成功浩方让后联机魔兽真三的
<alick> frozen bubble有人说类泡泡龙
<gebjgd> iyten: wine能上sc2
<mao> tkmmc: 我不姓毛....
<iyten> 哦
<iyten> gebjgd: sc2是啥？
<gebjgd> alick: 你是男的？
<mao> 星际2?
<iyten> 星际争霸？
<tkmmc> mao：那咋弄个毛
<gebjgd> iyten: 星际2
<iyten> O_o
<mao> tkmmc: .......
<mao> tkmmc: 我的用户名是mao
<mao> LOL
<tkmmc> mao：哦，我还以为找到一个同姓的
<iyten> 用户名是毛= =！
<alick> gebjgd: 。。。。。
<iyten> 到底是毛还是毛还是毛。。。
<mao> 只有三个字母嘛....终端看起来就不是很长...
<gebjgd> alick: 你和我老婆的味口差不多
<tkmmc> 。。
 * alick -__-!
<Kandu> alick: savage2 呢
<alick> afk
<gebjgd> Kandu: 无聊
<Kandu> gebjgd: 有啥其他好玩的？
<cfy> gebjgd: Kandu+1
<gebjgd> Kandu: cfy https://sites.google.com/site/hyperxsite/home/game-2/linuxkaiyuanyouxiqingdan
<tkmmc> 谁能解决我的声音问题阿
<cfy> 我怎么打不开.....
<Kandu> gebjgd: 我一般都在 win 下玩遊戲
<Kandu> gebjgd: s/win/win32
<gebjgd> Kandu: 没win
<gebjgd> Kandu: 休闲基本靠pps
<gebjgd> Kandu: supertuxkart不错
<Kandu> gebjgd: 唔，剛通關 cod7
<mao> cod7? 我才玩了5
<alick> 其实我喜欢slingshot，
<mao> 那游戏太牛了
<alick> fish fillets也好，不过太耗脑cell了
<Kandu> cod7畫面髒亂差，一通關就卸載了。還是 cod4,5,6 比較好玩
<tkmmc> 我最喜欢  call  of  duty
<happyaron> .
<happyaron> .
 * gebjgd 玩老婆去
<alick> 。。。。。。。。
<cfy> .
<tkmmc> 小马哥  在这里没有
<cfy> 估计没有
<cfy> 小马哥是指谁?
<zkwlx> 其实COD4和COD6是正统，5和7都是那个团队的另一个头头带领的，以前的那个做完6就辞职了
<cfy> shlug里的?
<tkmmc> cfy：我隔壁的  也在用ubuntu
<tkmmc> cfy：we   are   the  same  university
<tkmmc> PPS  安装好了  可惜速度太慢了
<onshoestring> 没人说话
<tkmmc> 有阿
<tkmmc> 怎么没有
<zkwlx> 刚才怎么集体掉线了…………
<tkmmc> 不会吧
<tkmmc> 我没注意
<tkmmc> 看美女去了
<Warm_HUG> 没敢吱声
<tkmmc> Warm_HUG：为什么
 * ^k^ 新⇨ Kubuntu • 升級Kubuntu Netbook 10.04到10.10版本提示錯誤 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=306356&p=2137840#p2137840 按桌面提示升級Kubuntu Netbook 10.04到10.10版本，在設定新的軟體來源頻道這一步時出現如下錯誤提示： 無法計算升級 An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:不能標記‘Kubuntu-netbook作升級‘This can be caused by : ...
<xinyu3ru> 一直没有看:)
<Warm_HUG> tkmmc: 因为没敢
<tkmmc> Warm_HUG：怕什么，在这里大家都是平等的
<Warm_HUG> tkmmc: 不平等的
<tkmmc> Warm_HUG：怎么说
<zkwlx> 受啥打击了/__\
<Warm_HUG> tkmmc: 高矮不同嘛
<tkmmc> Warm_HUG：谁知道你多高
<Warm_HUG> tkmmc: 可我自己知道啊，没办法欺骗自己吧？
<tkmmc> Warm_HUG：额，你多高与大家没什么关系吧  又没人鄙视你
<cfy> 本书适用于那些想更上一层楼的 Lisp 程序员。书中假设读者已经初步了解 Lisp,
<cfy> 但不要求有丰富的
<cfy> 编程经验。
<cfy>  
<tkmmc> Warm_HUG：再说我也不高阿
<cfy> tkmmc: 呵呵.难得的.我同学就不进irc......
<Warm_HUG> tkmmc: 你多高？
<tkmmc> cfy：why
<tkmmc> Warm_HUG：162
<cfy> tkmmc: 我怎么知道.....他有学linux,但是不来.或许不知道有这里吧.
<Warm_HUG> tkmmc: 哦，男的女的？
<Warm_HUG> 他打印出了程序的最后一页：))))))))))
<Warm_HUG> ……
<Warm_HUG> ))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Warm_HUG> lisp
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 不会的,lisp应该在之前都抽象好了.最后是不会有这么多的.....
<Warm_HUG> google lisp 找到这个，风源解释下 http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/129664433
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 你说的那个是用C思想来编写lisp的吧.....
<Warm_HUG> cfy: 哈哈，笑话而已
<tkmmc> Warm_HUG：女的有用ubuntu的么
<Warm_HUG> tkmmc: 这么说是男的了
<mao> ....
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 这个其实不会容易发生,按照on lisp的观点个.这么多(),早就开始定义了.
<MaskRay> cfy: 我只要一输入“/”，minibuffer 会显示 Password for /sudo@localhost:，卡住
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 没想通.....
<cfy> MaskRay: 额.
<Warm_HUG> tkmmc: 所以我才不敢说话嘛
<cfy> 深层次的原因还是关了再开 说明有些电脑问题是毫无道理的 我常说的是：电脑就像女人一样，不要尝试研究为什么。
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 那个人不懂lisp吧.
<Warm_HUG> cfy: 知道都是不知道的家伙
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 你能找到那个问题原文吗?那个开关电源那个.
<Warm_HUG> cfy: google试试？
<tkmmc> Warm_HUG：难道你是传说中的女生？
<tkmmc> ubuntu 有任务管理器么   快捷方式是什么
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 7  一百万只猴子，给他们一百万个键盘，其中的一个会写出Java程序，其它的
<cfy> 写的都是Perl程序。
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 那是由于没有使用stirct,lol
<gjp> tkmmc: 在系统管理里
<tkmmc> gjp：如果当机了怎么办
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 难到是断电时间的长短么?hard reset
<Warm_HUG> cfy: 可能说的是，关机和开机次数不对称
<gjp> tkmmc: 看看这个：http://www.kmplayer.cn/archives/1571/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux系统死机情况分析与处理方案介绍 - KMPlayer官网最新下载 - 中文,绿色版
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 怎么会不对称....
<Warm_HUG> 反复关上电源然后打开 cfy
<Warm_HUG> 你看
<Warm_HUG> 专家关掉电源，然后打开
<cfy> gjp: 太无痴了!!!!!
<cfy> gjp: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/what-to-do-if-linux-crash.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 死机了怎么办 — LinuxTOY
<cfy> 抄袭阿!!!!
<Warm_HUG> reisub
<Warm_HUG> 全世界都知道了
<tkmmc> 真的是抄袭哦
<cfy> 我要找upsupper去
<cfy> ok,已经通志通知作者
<cfy> 通知
<NoIE> 抱歉，我不知道。。。
<NoIE> 我要请刺青师，将 reisub 纹在手背上。
<cfy> busier
<cfy> 你倒着不就好了?文章里不是有提到的?
<NoIE> 再次抱歉，文章我只看了前半段。。。
<cfy> kmpayler......
<cfy> 囧
<cfy> 呵呵,看完吧.
<cfy> grep -i sysrq .config
<cfy> CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y
<delectate> 哪个版主在？一块去杀广告
<cfy> 看看自己的内核有没有开启.我的开了
<delectate> 哪个版主在？一块去杀广告
<cfy> 哦?我围观广告去...
<zkwlx> 我也看见了，一堆广告
<cfy> 哪里?
<zkwlx> 乱七八糟不伦不类的
<NoIE> cfy: 返回空。
<cfy> 封号阿!!!
<cfy> NoIE: 哦?那估计没开.
<cfy> 也才10个阿.
<delectate> 个版主在？一块去杀广告
<cfy> delectate: 貌似广告的数量不足以动用1个以上的版主阿
<delectate> cfy: 还有好多待审核的，不下50个
<cfy> delectate: 哦?现在发贴要审核的?我基本只回复帖子....
<delectate> 是广告贴进行关键字审核
<tkmmc> 悲剧  刚才 按了ctrl  +alt
<tkmmc> +f1
<tkmmc> 结果就重启的份了
<cfy> 哦.犀利的.
<tkmmc> 真是的   教程害人阿
<lkk-> tkmmc: 你不会按 ctrl +alt + f7 呀
<tkmmc> lkk-：算了  怕了
<lkk-> tkmmc: 教程没说 f7 是返回桌面吗?
<tkmmc> lkk-：再来一次重启就不好了
<delectate> 欺负我网速慢啊……删广告都不给力
<xinyu3ru> :-[
<delectate> 不给力
<cfy> delectate: 哈哈,把你的帐号给我....
<cfy> 我来
<tkmmc> 好了   各位  我去吃饭了   饿死了   今天解决了  三个问题    弄好IRC 。。 输入法。。  声音。。
<dshbusiness> 有人在论坛恶意灌水阿！！！
<xinyu3ru> 周六网速不给力
<sxdhaoren_> 我的ubuntu好久没出问题了，lts太稳定了
<cfy> dshbusiness: delectate已经在行动了.不过他缺少一条高速网络
<delectate> 哪个版主在？一块去杀广告
<cfy> ee不在.
<cfy> delectate: happyaron: 在
<dshbusiness> 快去删吧……
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛.
<xinyu3ru> 直接删帐号8-)
<dshbusiness> nidr339……
<cfy> roylez_: 主席.
<cfy> delectate: 写个脚本例遍下?
<delectate> cfy: 没那个水平啊
<dshbusiness> delectate: 人呢？？在删账号？？听说你网速不好？？
<delectate> dshbusiness: 嗯，广告太多
<dshbusiness> delectate: 加油删吧……
<cfy> delectate: 那就慢慢来呗,大不了,用户翻倒小一页,技术性技术论坛,我觉得不是大问题.
<nsdy> 推荐游戏一个.. http://goo.gl/weext
<cfy> s/小/下/
<delectate> 来个版主，一起删吧
<xinyu3ru> 人工对抗发贴机器？
<nsdy> 大家都玩什么游戏...
<xinyu3ru> 粘粘世界
<nsdy> 。。。 没听过....
<cfy> delectate: 蛋定.
<archl> 我现在玩zk\trem\urt\savagexr/2
<tenzu> 杀广告？
<archl> gundamrts
<tenzu> 我去
<archl> ^_^
<archl> 多谢了。
<archl> nsdy就是那个广告翻译者吧。
<delectate> tenzu: 速度哦～快
<cfy> delectate: http://ftp.deleak.com/ftpview/
<nsdy> 嘿嘿 刚刚安装了一个青蛙的游戏 额 跟以前fc上面的差不多 叫做 frogatto
<cfy> delectate: 有啥好东西?
<tenzu> delectate: 我这儿网速不给力，尽量了
<nsdy> <archl>广告翻译着？
<nsdy> 是啥...
<delectate> cfy: 就是下的动漫，中转下
<cfy> - -!,怎么都不给力的?
<cfy> delectate: 哦.那算了
<nsdy> 我想玩石器时代。。。
<nsdy> 唉
<cfy> delectate: 用的什么样?vps?
<cfy> delectate: 用的什么?vps?
<tenzu> 又是UGG广告
<delectate> cfy: 就是论坛的vps
<tenzu> 那么丑的鞋还好意思拿出来卖
<cfy> delectate:  哦.
<delectate> tenzu: 没有碧生源已经很好了……
<nsdy> 谁再用vps 有钱
<nsdy> debian 6 stable马上就要出来了 激动阿
<delectate> 还在lenny……
<nsdy> 额 我是用 testing的...
 * cfy gentoo
<nsdy> 除了faenza图标外 还有那个图标漂亮?
<tenzu> delectate: 杀完了？有人比我手快
<tenzu> delectate: 我这里网速不给力
<nsdy> 没杀我的吧 唉 可怜阿
<delectate> tenzu: 还有好多……
<delectate> tenzu: 貌似是n个bot同时出动
<lubcat> .....
<dshbusiness> delectate: 封ip段呗
<delectate> dshbusiness: 不会:-/
<nsdy> 阿阿阿阿  有没有用lumaqq的
<dshbusiness> delectate: 当我没说……
<lubcat> .....
<nsdy> lumaqq最新版很好用
<delectate> tenzu: 应该是leeaman，他网速貌似很给力
<dshbusiness> 我觉得我这网速都还可以阿，为什么你们那里都不行？
<colypso> nsdy: 腾讯不是自己开发了一个linux版的么
<missing> 拉倒吧,我这里开网页都难
<tenzu> 崩溃，懒得看记录了，打开记录更慢
<dshbusiness> 我这还好，挺快
<nsdy> <colypso> 那个太难用了 最关键是太占用资源
<archl> 不知道。我只封了一个。
<missing> tenzu: 你也慢...那是论坛的事咯
<archl> 没删帖子——“因为不能删自己的帖子”
<missing> archl: 那是已经删除了
<archl> 不是。。。
<colypso> nsdy: 好久没用lumaqq了，:-)
<archl> 因为更新能看到。
<archl> lumaqq是啥？
<tenzu> missing: 我这里一直不怎么样，只有以前被封那段时间好些
<nsdy> 最近在考虑买台vps。。。论坛买的是那里的？ linode的？
<archl> 似乎很久前就挂掉的。
<puhemo> sudo alien -d -c ibus-1.3.9.tar.gz #File "ibus-1.3.9.tar.gz" not found.
<missing> tenzu: 我是最近很慢...别的网站也慢....就下载没有变慢
<nsdy> <colypso>去下载下最新版的源代码 然后编译下就可以
<puhemo> ？
<Jagd> gebjgd: 折腾到debian了
<colypso> nsdy:我在研究中，我是虚拟机，有时候编译有问题！！
<nsdy> <colypso>http://code.google.com/p/lumaqq2008/wiki/LumaQQ2008   这个地址是  然后看下面
<Jagd> gebjgd: 自从上次 Fedora13升到14不满意后，先后折腾过一堆系统了。先到opensuse11.3,  太慢，前天折腾gentoo,都编译完了，发现haskell的文档在gentoo里东一份西一份，没个整个的index.html没法看
<puhemo> tar文件转deb 提示找不到文件？
<tenzu> missing: 要不送你个ssh？
<missing> tenzu: 好啊,赶紧,能翻墙的
<Jagd> gebjgd: 昨天到小光的 arch 上试了， arch 居然连文档也没有
<colypso> nsdy:o了～～:-)
<colypso>  missing:chrome有翻墙插件
<Kandu> Jagd: arch 默認是不帶文檔的。要文檔得自己改 PKGBUILD
<missing> tenzu: 赶紧啊,速度可以吗?
<Jagd> Kandu: 所以麻烦，不可能文么多开发包每个包都改pkgbuild
<tenzu> missing: 等我找找
<tenzu> missing: 水牛说速度不错
<missing> tenzu: 免费的?
<missing> tenzu: 最好了啦
<missing> 我最近用cjb的好慢啊
<tenzu> cjb的我用都慢
<missing> tenzu: 赶紧,别废话
<ilinux> missing, 为什么我这连不上cjb了？
<missing> ilinux: 你那里的?
<ilinux> 北京教育网
<missing> ilinux: 不知道教育网,我电信的
<Jagd> gebjgd: 这次的debian相当快。。。就好像一年前某次fedora改i686升级后的感觉一样
<ilinux> 是不是封了端口什么的？
<missing> pocoyo: 水牛,tenzu的ssh的服务器地址,谢谢
<Gann> 周末也没讲座吗
<Gann> 今天怎么都不说话哦
<xinyu3ru> 我写博客去了
<cfy> Given tail-recursion and type declarations, existing Common Lisp compilers can generate code that runs as fast as, or faster than, C.
<Gann> 各位背后的领导，怎么继续安排讲课了？另一个频道里也不会讲课哦
<cfy> edison0354: hi,又在自修呢?
<yimo> 请问有没有分类帐记录统计软件？
<DraZet> 哈楼哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<Gann> 用心良苦阿
<lazysnake1> :-D
<Gann> 继续安排讲课阿
<Gann> 哈哈哈
<nsdy> empathy好像不如pidgin好用阿。。。
<DraZet> xinyu3ru:  求blog地址
<edison0354> cfy: 木有
<Gann> UC你们也不会知道的
<nsdy> 是不是我没有使用empathy的原因...
<DraZet> 今天没有讲课
<cfy> edison0354: 哦..
<cfy> Kandu: 哈,你可以来讲pascal
<cfy> Kandu: 讲why pascal.
<xinyu3ru> 嘻嘻，出去了我的博客www.5169info
<chris____> 有谁玩过aircrack的？http://paste.ubuntu.com/536989/
<XwinX> chris____: 不要用 networkmanager
<XwinX> chris____: 冲突
<chris____> XwinX: 那我ubuntu联网都是用networkmanager的啊？要怎么办？
<XwinX> chris____: 用 aircrack 的时候关掉 networkmanager
<XwinX> chris____: 或者用wicd
<xinyu3ru> admin
<chris____> XwinX: 哦，wicd联网要怎么连啊？
<XwinX> chris____: 看指南就成了啊
<chris____> XwinX: 官方的？
<XwinX> chris____: 再说，你用 aircrack 最多也20分钟.晢时不上网就成了啊
<XwinX> chris____: 不知道，我没用过ubuntu
<cfy> chris____: 关闭所有可能使用wlan0的东西!!!
<chris____> XwinX: 是啊，我就是想kill掉，但是我kill后，还是这样的结果
<XwinX> chris____:  你 kill 掉啥？
<cfy> chris____: kill -9 了么?
<chris____> cfy: 那要怎么暂时关闭啊
<XwinX>  chris____ /etc/init.d/networkmanager stop
<chris____> XwinX: kill里面提示的进程
<chris____> cfy: 我是killall
<XwinX> chris____: 把 NetworkManager 服务关掉
<chris____> XwinX: 还有其他要关的么？
<XwinX> 关掉 networkmangger后，如果还有其它的，就直接 kill -9 杀
<XwinX> chris____: 一般其它进程都是 networkmanager 起的
<chris____> XwinX: 明白了
<XwinX> chris____: 破解wep, 小心别人找你真人PK
<cfy> chris____: 先修改下waln0的hw吧...
<chris____> XwinX: 呵呵，我先破解我自己的，再破解别人的，据说要很久的，我收集包，在那儿收集一个晚上，不过别人的估计不会开一整晚，
<cfy> ifconfig wlan0 hw 88:88:88:88:88:88
<XwinX> chris____: 不用的，只要有人在用，10分钟搞定
<cfy> chris____: 如果别人的流量大就好破解
<chris____> cfy: 这样修改后能复原吗？
<cfy> 着年头还有人用wep....
<cfy> chris____: 当然.软修改的.
<xinyu3ru> 不用一个晚上把
<chris____> cfy: 是的
<chris____> cfy: 是自己系统重启后就自动还原还是？
<XwinX> chris____: 重启就还原了
<chris____> 其实也可以去下载个backtrack镜像，装到usb里来破解，
<chris____> 据说backtrack 让
<Kandu> cfy: 好啊，你先教我 pascal 教會後我就講
<chris____> 据说backtrack r2要出来了
<XwinX> chris____: 你已经有linux了，还要那玩意做啥
<chris____> 也对哦
<chris____> :-)
<cfy> Kandu: 我教你pascal........
<cfy> chris____: 是啥的
<cfy> chris____: 是的
<Kandu> cfy: 教不教，我不給學費的
<NoIE> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/27/0524213
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | 推动Linux游戏开发，Unigine提供免费3D引擎
<cfy> Kandu: 我可能看错书了...on lisp貌似是给会lisp的人看的,我不知道后面能不能看得下去...
<cfy> Kandu: 等我会了再说.......
<Kandu> cfy: 好吧
<Gann> who
<Gann> hi
<chris____> 怎么完全卸载firefox
<XwinX> chris____: 卸了firefox装IE?
<chris____> 怎么完全卸载firefox4.0，我之前有firefox3.7，卸载后装了firefox4，但是卸载4后想装回3.7却不行了，提示建议安装4，我怎么删除都是提示安装4.删除add-apt-repon添加的东西啥的？
<NoIE> 贴出你的软件源。
<i360> 谁用过Tinycore
<chris____> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<chris____> NoIE: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<hawk1918> firefox4怎么样啊？ 有谁用过么？ 来介绍下吧
<i360> 谁用过Tinycore
<i360> chris____: 用Ubuntu哈
<lazysnake> i360: 有什么事
<lazysnake> i360: 没什么好说的。
<i360> lazysnake: 很差？
<chris____> i360: 恩
<lazysnake> i360: 只是一个小玩具，个人观点。
<i360> lazysnake: 没有包管理系统？
<lazysnake> i360: 你去试嘛。我不说了
<gebjgd> Jagd: 你满意就好
<NoIE> 也许，删掉那个源就好了。
<chris____> hawk1918: 还好，使用体验上好多了
<chris____> 就是很多插件不支持，版本问题
<hawk1918> chris____, 费cpu么？
<chris____> hawk1918: 恩，比3
<chris____> 比3好些
<i360> lazysnake: 懒得折腾很多，就是要构建一个小的Live系统，可以供编程
<hawk1918> 有adblock插件么？
<lazysnake> i360: live why? 实体不行么
<hawk1918> chris____, 有adblock么？
<i360> lazysnake: 实体也可以，虚拟机
<lazysnake> :-(
<i360> lazysnake: portable
<hawk1918> chris____, 有flashblock么？
<chris____> hawk1918: 有noscript，adblock我不用，所以不知到可不可以
<hawk1918> chris____, does noscript work well?
<lazysnake> i360: 我是arch党，当然推arch, 你不安装x就行了所
<hawk1918> 用五笔汉字字母混输真不舒服
<chris____> hawk1918: 挺不错的，以前在backtrack下见过，所以也就撞了
<i360> lazysnake: 我前两天搞过一个arch，900M
<hawk1918> 装4是不是要卸载3呢？
<i360> lazysnake: 就装了powerpill,yaourt还有base-devel
<lazysnake> i360: 那你咋不用？
<hawk1918> chris____, 装4是不是要卸载3呢？
<i360> lazysnake: too large
<lazysnake> i360: 呃。
<i360> lazysnake: 我一共2G USB Stick,用掉1G
<chris____> hawk1918: 好像可以不卸载的，
<i360> lazysnake: gzip下还有300M
<hawk1918> chris____, 谢谢啊
<chris____> hawk1918: 没
<hawk1918> chris____, 我装装试试
<happyaron> ...
<chris____> 怎么让notify-send命令显示文件内容啊啊？
<hawk1918> exit
<i360> lazysnake: 你用arch很多时间了吧
<lazysnake> i360: 不是很久。几十个月吧
<Kandu> chris____: notify-send "$(ls)"
<i360> lazysnake: 比我用Linux的时间还要长
<i360> lazysnake: 请问编译内核不想写pkgbuild怎么弄
<Kandu> chris____: 呃，看錯，看成文件夾內容了
<chris____> Kandu: 好像只能显示三行，怎么加大显示的哪个方框啊？
<Kandu> chris____: notify-send "$(cat 文件名)"
<lazysnake> i360: 不懂。你看下wiki嘛。照着做
<chris____> Kandu: 怎么加大显示的那个方框啊？
<i360> lazysnake: wiki的说法就是要写PKGBUILD,我不知道ABS能不能搞内核
<gebjgd> Kandu: 玩过xmoto么
<Kandu> chris____: 不知，這樣已經可以任意行了呀
<lazysnake> i360: 晕哦。。。。pkgbuild这么好的东西，竟然不用。那你用arch做什么啊
<Kandu> gebjgd: 玩過，好難啊
<lazysnake> i360: 明显你没看完
<chris____> Kandu: 是任意行，但是只有固定很小的一块区域，不过很不错了，呵呵
<gebjgd> Kandu: 超男阿
<i360> lazysnake: 什么build()函数太难写
<LeithWong> 都是有的 一般不用从头写 最多改改
<i360> lazysnake: 代码量太大，背不出
<Kandu> gebjgd: 是啊，超難
<gebjgd> Kandu: 但是不错的游戏
<Kandu> gebjgd: 玩得我都沒信心了，於是玩 cod 這樣的弱智遊戲去了
<i360> lazysnake: ABS里面的东西只要稍微修改PKGBUILD即可，不要重头构建，但是我不清楚内核怎么弄
<i360> lazysnake: 我记得我看wiki的时候ABS那部分没有
<lazysnake> i360: wiki里有专门一页怎么定制内核的
<Kandu> 我遇到問題了。在一個普通文件中用 fdisk 建立了分區表，建好了很多分區。如何把這些分區給掛載上來？
<i360> lazysnake: 我知道，那里面有个什么ABS方法，点进去之后要我编辑wiki了
<Gann`> 我还在这吗
<i360> lazysnake: 现在好像好了，我看看
<tenzu> 这个死咪咪
<YiMing> 嗨，大家好
<YiMing> 我想统计一下网络流量，帮忙推荐一个程序？
<i360> YiMing: traffic control
<YiMing> i360: 这是一个包么？貌似在synaptic里搜不到哦
<YiMing> 或者说系统有没有日志文件可以显示一段时间的网络流量？
<i360> YiMing: google下，好像叫做tc
<Gann> hi
<bespecial> i am hre
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 你是make menuconfig,make xconfig还是make nconfig
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 我听别人说nconfig好
<MaskRay`> iVIM2: make menuconfig
<iVIM2> MaskRay`: 不知道make nconfig有何新优势
<MaskRay`> iVIM2: make nconfig 看上去不错
<iVIM2> MaskRay`: 界面比较新颖，
<chris____> 怎么用xmms2播放一个目录里的音乐啊？
<mao> 有人没,怎么弄掉聊天室发来那个通知,一次就是七八条....如 欢迎访问ubuntu-cn 请查看频道主题.....
<pocoyo> mao: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<iVIM2> MaskRay`: 你的/etc/make.conf里面march怎么设置的
<mao> 机器人
<mao> ?
<chris____> 怎么在终端里显示一个ascii text的图片啊？
<mao> pocoyo: 您
<MaskRay`> iVIM2: -march=native, gcc-4.2 以上版本可用
<iVIM2> MaskRay`: 恩，我前两天查到gcc的man里面有native这一项。好像说MARCH=比mtune=更加优化
<iVIM2> MaskRay`: 那么有没有其他优化指令？wiki里面没怎么说，好像就-pipe
<gfreezy> gnome  "about me"程序运行无法保存什么状况
<kilior> native可以根据cpu类型自动优化，避免优化参数错误。
<kdlijian> chris____: figlet可以生成 不知是不是你想要？
<chris____> kdlijian: figlet生成什么？
<gfreezy> gnome  "about me"程序运行无法保存什么状况
<gfreezy> 谁知道啊
<iVIM2> MaskRay`: 还有我编译内核的时候不生成Initrd会不会自动加载模块？如果不设置那个modprobe.d的话
<kdlijian> chris____: 生成ascci图
<chris____> kdlijian: 不是这个，我是说ascii art的那种，
<Guest35488> 大家好
<pocoyo> Guest35488: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Guest35488> 我是菜鸟
<MaskRay> iVIM2: 如果你用 openrc 的话，在 /etc/conf.d/modules 里设置
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 也就是说如果不设置他不会加载模块？
<Guest35488> 有能进空间的linuxqq么
<chris____> kdlijian: 就像这里的终端里的ascii一样http://www.loka.pl/outgoing/ob_config/openbox_config.png
<iVIM2> Guest35488: web2.qq.com
<Guest35488> 软件呢
<MaskRay> iVIM2: 没试过不用 initramfs，可能是这样的
<MaskRay> iVIM2: 手册说 -march=native -O2 -pipe，可以加上 -fomit-frame-pointer，毕竟这是系统全局的，过渡优化可能会出问题
<kdlijian> chris____: 我这边网好卡 还没看到你的图 看看是要这个吗？http://paste.pocoo.org/show/296582/
<chris____> kdlijian: yes
<kdlijian> chris____: then you got it
<chris____> kdlijian: 我不知到怎么添加到bashrc里，让他一打开就显示这个
<kdlijian> chris____: 不知道figlet能不能生成arch那种图 知用过生成字符 那个是画
<chris____> kdlijian: 那些是文本形式的，我是希望添加这段文本
<bespecial> 大家 好 ，我来了
<kdlijian> chris____: 那个应该是一个工具 不是手动添加的 你看还有系统信息 都是动态生成的 所以figlet帮不上忙了
<chris____> kdlijian: 是啊，我找过一些arch里的文章，都比较难
<kdlijian> chris____: 要不你看看figlet的man page 我看了下还蛮强的 没有想象的那么笨
<Guest66995> 大家好
<pocoyo> Guest66995: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Use-Firefox> 估计又是笨兔教程
<mza_> 我发现pocoyo最喜欢发这个链接
<pocoyo> mza_: : 你有意见?
<mza_> pocoyo: no
<mza_> pocoyo: 只是不知道发给谁看
<pocoyo> mza_: 谁点给谁看
<ofan> fcitx4占内存94M...
<mza_> pocoyo: 。。。
<happyaron> ofan: 你装啥码表了？
<ofan> happyaron: 装了个超大的
<ofan> happyaron: 词库
<happyaron> ofan: 没用
<happyaron> ofan: fcitx的pinyin算法不好，不需要大词库
<happyaron> ofan: 词库越大内存占用越多
<ofan> happyaron: ... 自代的词库太不给力了
<happyaron> ofan: 4.0的词库就是ibus-pinyin的默认词库
<mza_> ofan:我的195m
<ofan> mza_: 额
<ofan> 这应该算一个bug..
<mza_> ofan:我下了一个什么sougou的词库
<ofan> mza_: 我就是用的这个
<lainme> ofan: fcitx就是这样的换取速度的
<happyaron> ofan: 用fcitx-sunpinyin
<ofan> lainme: 词库全部载入内存？
<lainme> ofan: 恩
<mza_> ofan:那我的为什么这么大？
<ofan> happyaron: 我试试
<ilinux> 请问有人使用ibus+chrome的吗？
<wegue> 有
 * wzssyqa 所有使用openfetion的，立即升级，不解释
<basncy> test
<pocoyo> basncy: 楼主：我喜欢上了一个比我小6岁的女孩，还在上初中，真是造孽啊。　@回复：把喜欢两字去掉才真是造孽。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<bespecial> *是什么用户
<basncy> 什么情况 ?
<colypso> pocoyo:这玩意是你发的还是病毒？
<wzssyqa> basncy: 刚刚修复一个安全问题
<basncy> wzssyqa: 哪里不安全了?
<colypso> pocoyo:囧，看明白了～～
<wzssyqa> basncy: 不解释
<basncy> wzssyqa: 呃....不懂
<gebjgd> ilinux: sunpinyin
<ilinux> gebjgd, sunpinyir???
<gebjgd> ilinux: 恩那
<gebjgd> ilinux: 你是不是用ibus pinyin的？在chrome里面有问题
<ilinux> gebjgd, 是的
<caoyu1099> 10.10装显卡系统进不了，字符界面也进不去
<gebjgd> ilinux: sunpinyin
<ilinux> 每次删除或者使用上下键就要重新crtl+space之后才能再输入中文
<gebjgd> ilinux: sunpinyin
<gebjgd> ilinux: sunpinyin
<gebjgd> ilinux: sunpinyin
<gebjgd> ilinux: sunpinyin
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: .. ..
<ilinux> gebjgd, sunpinyir是啥啊？
<caoyu1099> 10.10分辨率太低，如何设置
<gebjgd> ilinux: 你猜
<ilinux> gebjgd, 。。。
<miosec> ilinux:建议每次装系统最好联网
<caoyu1099> 显卡驱动完进不了系统，是啥原因
<ilinux> miosec, 我每次装系统时都拔掉网线的
<caoyu1099> 求助
<miosec> ilinux:为什么呢？你这不是自找麻烦。
<ilinux> miosec, 为什么找麻烦？
<ilinux> 我没觉得麻烦啊
<miosec> ilinux:ubuntu安装的时候下载语言包，设置相关本地化的东西，你拔了。
<miosec> ilinux:自己弄当然麻烦。
<ilinux> 我装完之后，update+upgrade就行了啊
<caoyu1099> 显卡驱动完进不了系统
<caoyu1099> 显卡驱动完进不了系统
<miosec> ilinux:那你的拼音输入是不是出问题了。
<ilinux> 是的
<ilinux> 这跟这有关系啊？
<ilinux> 我以为就是两软件的兼容bug呢
<caoyu1099> 显卡驱动完进不了系统
<caoyu1099> 是啥原因，知道的，指点一下，歇息
<lainme> caoyu1099: 受限驱动？tty下先卸载了
<caoyu1099> tty也进不了
<miosec> ilinux:我觉得每次升级的时候，有些问题。很多时候选择不同的更新服务器。
<ofan> 装上sunpinyin好多了
<miosec> ilinux:更新的东西或少或多，你改过更新源没，安装后。
<ilinux> sunpinyin是？
<ofan> sun pin yin
<ofan>  拼音
<ofan> 输入法~~
<ilinux> ok，谢谢
<caoyu1099> 10.10的分辨率怎么调
<caoyu1099> 太低，如何设置，
<caoyu1099> 求助：分辨率问题
<ofan> caoyu1099: 你怎么装的驱动
<lainme> caoyu1099: 你不是进不了系统了么？tty不行可以试recovery模式
<miosec> caoyou：分辨率能有啥问题。进不去的时候有啥英文提示？
<caoyu1099> 在效果里直接装的
<alvin_rxg> caoyu1099: which graphcard?
<caoyu1099> 分辨率低，
<alvin_rxg> caoyu1099: WHICH CARD? WHICH DRIVER? WHICH FUCKING STUFF?!!
<lainme> caoyu1099: N卡？N卡的只是开机分辨率有些问题
<caoyu1099> 是N卡
<lainme> caoyu1099: 按照wiki上调一下就行
<ofan> acpi的笔记本盖子的event貌似无效？
<caoyu1099> 给个链接，谢谢
<caoyu1099> ofan：在桌面效果里直接装的
<lainme> caoyu1099: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Qref/Lucid
<ofan> caoyu1099: 桌面效果？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Qref/Lucid - Ubuntu中文
<caoyu1099> lainme:有链接吗，麻烦了，谢谢
<lainme> caoyu1099: 第四项
 * alvin_rxg argh
<lainme> 不过调那个还不如把开机画面禁用了
<caoyu1099> lainme:有具体方法吗
<alvin_rxg> why not a well description?
<lainme> caoyu1099: 那个连接的第四条“调整Plymouth启动画面分辨率”，很详细了
<miosec> 对了，各位大牛能推荐本tcp/ip协议栈在linux的代码分析的书吗
<caoyu1099> lainme:谢谢了，显卡为什么装不起
<alvin_rxg> lainme: 他可没说是启动时分辨率还是啥哦……你帮不了他多少
<ilinux> miosec, 我没有改过更新源
<ilinux> 一直都是用Ipv6的
<caoyu1099> lainme：装完显卡进不了系统，是啥原因
<miosec> ilinux:那就不知道了，我以前和你一样出现同样的问题，但自从联网安装后就没再出现过。
<lainme> caoyu1099: 不知。。
<ilinux> miosec, 好的，知道了，谢谢哈！
<caoyu1099> lainme:系统界面分辨率能调吗
<miosec> ilinux：不用谢！记住ubuntu means you are not alone!
<alvin_rxg> caoyu1099: 进入这个社区，得了解这个社区的规则。正因为不懂规则的人太多了，这里变成了一个“聊天室“了，高手们都不在，在的也不愿意搭理你。  http://is.gd/5uCDQ
<ilinux> miosec, 嗯，我觉得是The Linux World means you are not alone。。。
<caoyu1099> alvin_rxg:是有问题被难住了
<ofan> 有没有用笔记本的，合上盖子能不能自动关闭显示器？
<void1> 电源管理里有调啊
<ofan> 视窗系统 这翻译~~
<alvin_rxg> caoyu1099: 每个人都会碰到问题，但是如果你不把问题描述清楚，非得等人家一点一点的问你，这样挤牙膏的方式，很多人就不愿意搭理你了。包括论坛里也是这样，丫很简单一个事，愣是没把意思说清楚，中文都白学了
<ofan> void1: 设置了不管用
<miosec> alvin_rxg:我觉得随着像我这样的新手不断涌入linux的世界，建议应将潜规则贴在头条。
<alvin_rxg> miosec: 其实已经在头条了，问题是，你会看吗？
<pinkydi> alvin_rxg: 这话说得
<alvin_rxg> miosec: 你也知道很多论坛都会把自己的论坛规定置顶的，可大家伙儿有几个看的？
<alvin_rxg> pinkydi: 没办法，国人风气就这样，在这个疯狂追求物质的年代
<miosec> alvin_rxg:linux更多是技术人员在用，所以对白菜问题很条件反射厌恶。恩 ，是的。
<alvin_rxg> miosec: 其实不是对白菜问题厌恶，而是对没说清楚的问题厌恶
<miosec> alvin_rxg:可是高手和新手并存肯定会有这样的问题，现在有，以后随着linux不断普及将更多出现。
<pinkydi> alvin_rxg: 嗯……
<miosec> alvin_rxg:恩，是的，做技术的懒得罗嗦，一句话讲清楚问题是最好的。
<alvin_rxg> miosec: 如果不多宣传，那势必以后 linux 社区和 windows 论坛一样了
<ofan> ..
<zkwlx> 新手先学好基础才是
<pinkydi> alvin_rxg: 问题是有些白菜很多概念都不清楚 根本不知道该如何去描述那个东西 知道嘛
<ofan> 有用笔记本的木有.. cat /etc/acpi/handler.sh 帮忙贴下这个文件
<alvin_rxg> zkwlx: 了解怎么描述一个问题也是基础，这样可以节省很多人的时间
<alvin_rxg> pinkydi: 概念都不清楚，那为什么要去做自己不了解的事？为什么不事先阅读相关的文章？
<pinkydi> alvin_rxg: 以为跟win一样 下载安装 什么事情都没有
<caoyu1099> alvin_rxg:只是想解决问题而已
<zkwlx> alvin_rxg, 他要有一定知识才能描述好啊
<alvin_rxg> pinkydi: 就目前的 ubuntu，谁都可以自己安装，正常使用。问题一般都是出在自己添加了额外的东西，而那些他们都是不甚了解的
<miosec> alvin_rxg:恩，我觉得应该多宣传。毕竟linux社区化生活对于普通用户还保留着win下的习惯。
<zkwlx> 否则人家回答了他也不一定能明白
<alvin_rxg> miosec: 欧美 linux 社区就没这样的问题。是国人对此太包容了
<pinkydi> alvin_rxg: 对  社区也没有这方面的教程 所以有地方问的都喜欢直接问了
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 怎么没有
<miosec> pinkydi:我觉得更多的要讨论是技术细节。不是用这个用那个的用户型问题。
<alvin_rxg> caoyu1099: 问题不会只有一个，所以还是得了解如何更好的了解如何描述问题
<alvin_rxg> pinkydi: 社区不重视嘛
<Jagd> 一切技术都是形而上滴……
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 这倒是真的。。。
<caoyu1099> alvin_rxg:只是聊天室里人很多，所以就简单描述一下
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 老外也不都是牛人. 什么问题都会问
<alvin_rxg> caoyu1099: 多加俩关键字问题就很清楚了……
<alvin_rxg> ofan: i know
<pinkydi> alvin_rxg: 不是说社区不重视 而是他不会去利用
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 但我还没看到一个问题描述了半天还不知道他想干嘛的
<ofan> http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/Unix-and-Internet-Fundamentals-HOWTO/  刚那篇文章里发现的链接  发现不错
<lainme> caoyu1099: 如果我是你，会先想办法进系统
<caoyu1099> lainme:是在帮别人搞
<lainme> ......
<caoyu1099> lainme：别人装linux出现的问题
<hceasy> 有水区里的人没?
<miosec> caoyu1009:碰到问题这是很好的机会，只有出问题的系统才是学技术的好系统。
<miosec> caoyu1009:尽量尝试自己解决，真不行再发帖问。
<hceasy> 都都忙什么呢?
<caoyu1099> 不管怎么样，还是非常感谢大家
<microcai> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/text/source
<microcai> hi
<microcai> 这里有 windows 2000 的源码下载
<microcai> 大家快看看啊
<hceasy> 广告?
<ofan> microcai: 你的console的patch搞定了？
<microcai> ofan: 没。
<microcai> ofan:  他们死不接受
<microcai> 诶
<ofan> microcai: 有patch么
<microcai> ofan:  有啊
<microcai> ofan:  你要？
<ofan> microcai: 放到github或这别的地方把  我watch一下
<ofan> microcai: 恩 我需要
<microcai> http://minilab.tk/
<microcai> 我的 blog
<microcai> patch 挂上去了
<hceasy> 喂喂
<hceasy> 别把我当空气了
<ofan> microcai: 建议托管一下..
<microcai> ofan: ？ .. .. .. 太大了 .. 没法托管，呵呵
<mao> 有没有发现ibus托盘菜单很鸡肋啊?
<happyaron> hceasy: hi 空气
<microcai> ofan: 我是说 linux 的 git 太大了。
<hceasy> ....
<mao> 重启也不行,退出也不行
<ofan> microcai: 光放patch啊 谁让你放所有的了
<microcai> ofan: 如果只是 patch ，就不必托管了
<hceasy> 我不叫空气
<microcai> ofan: 我 blog 上放放就好了嘛
<ofan> microcai: 那你更新了 我咋知道
<hceasy> 什么时候讲课?
<microcai> ofan:  ... 额，这个嘛 ... ...
<microcai> ofan: 经常来看看我的blog .....
<microcai> ofan: RSS 订阅
<ofan> microcai: 你blog挂了咋办
<microcai> mao: 恩
<microcai> ofan: IRC 上找我，我 email 给你
<hceasy> wordpress
<hceasy> 现在访问不了啊
<microcai> ofan: 入了官方内核不就没事了？
<microcai> ofan: 我争取
<ofan> microcai: .. 那赶紧争取吧
<microcai> ofan:  alen cox 不要，我再给 linus 发 ....
<hceasy> <happyaron> 什么时候有课?
<ofan> microcai: 最好能争取添加进几个我喜欢的点阵字体~~
<happyaron> hceasy: 不知道，看我啥时候有空安排吧。。。
<microcai> ofan:  ... ...
<microcai> ofan: 我争取可以用 setfont 设置 TTF 字体好吧
<ofan> microcai: 好~
<hceasy> <happyaron> 我的wordpress现在访问不了了
<Destine> tenzu, 叫兽？
<microcai> ofan: PCF 点阵字体支持工作正在紧张开发中
<hceasy> 什么时候让墙的
<ofan> microcai: 你还是托管了比较好
<happyaron> hceasy: 很久不用wp
<microcai> ofan:  ... .. 我还是专门在我的 VPS 上开一个页面好了
<hceasy> <happyaron> 那现在用什么?
<microcai> ofan: 就一个 patch 不好托管吧
<microcai> ofan: 要不你来托管 ...
<happyaron> hceasy: wp，但是不是我建的。
<microcai> ofan: 托管了还得管理 web ，很麻烦的，没空 .....
<mikeandmore> microcai: 小心被linus喷==
<ofan> microcai: 哪需要管理web了
<hceasy> <happyaron> 自己手头有服务器?
<happyaron> hceasy: 也不是我的服务器
<ofan> microcai: github上开个号就完事了
<miosec> hceasy:。。。
<hceasy> <happyaron> 天国啊天国
<ofan> microcai: 你这个还需要开fb才能用？
<hceasy> 我伟大的天国
<microcai> ofan:  ... 非 fb 的字体都是显卡内置的 ....
<microcai> ofan: 内核都管不了显示什么 ....
<ofan> microcai: 奥  显卡还内置字体啊？
<hceasy> 睡觉啊睡觉
<hceasy> 睡觉啊睡觉!
<microcai> ofan:  .. ...
<hceasy> '显卡还内置字体啊？ 显卡还内置字体啊？ '?????
<redmorning> use LWP::Simple;$content=get($url);if ($content =~ /href="(thread-\d+-1-1\.html)">【(.*)】/m),匹配不成功；如果把$content打印到文本，再把文本内容复制出来，并赋给$content,if那里就能匹配成功，WHY？
<ofan> microcai: 显卡内置字体是什么意思？
<microcai> hceasy:  ...  所有显卡都内置 IBM 的那个字符集的字体
<microcai> ofan:  .. 就是 DOS 能显示的字符 ....
<microcai> ofan: 是显卡内置的
<microcai> ofan: 256 个，烧到 ROM 里的
<alvin_rxg> redmorning: 编码问题？ encode
<microcai> hceasy:  。。。 。。 DOS 就是用的显卡的字体
<ofan> microcai: 奥  那你这个跟用zhcon之类的有什么区别
<hceasy> 哈哈
<hceasy> 第一次听说
<alvin_rxg> redmorning: add this before "if"  => $content = Encode::encode ("utf8", $content)
<hceasy> 显卡里还带字体
<microcai> ofan: 你试试用 zhcon 后 w3m 还能显示图片么？
<redmorning> alvin_rxg: 原来如此，谢谢！
<alvin_rxg> redmorning: :)
<ofan> microcai: 默认的console也是用显卡rom里的字体？
<microcai> ofan: 没有加 vga 的话 .. yes
<microcai> ofan:  ... ubuntu 的默认 console 是加了 vga 的
<ofan> microcai: vga=0?
<microcai> ofan:  ... vga=789
<microcai> ofan: 你可以在使用 vga=ask
<microcai> ofan: 这样启动的时候会叫你选一个的 ....
<ofan> microcai: 奥 这样子
<adam8157> microcai: 呵呵, 试着提交了么?
<microcai> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> microcai: 什么反应啊?
<microcai> adam8157: 该死的 alen cox 非说不好 .....
<adam8157> microcai: 呵呵, 为什么?
<adam8157> microcai: 我只订阅了newbie的maillist, 没见着
<microcai> adam8157:  .. 他说 .. zhcon fbterm 之类的已经在用户空间实现了。所以内核就不用实现了
<microcai> adam8157: linux-console 的邮件列表
<DraZet> linux下的ftp软件有支持中文的么
<adam8157> microcai: 哦, 我看看去
<happyaron> DraZet: 很多。
<happyaron> microcai: 跟他吵呗。
<happyaron> microcai: 内核就是吵来吵去。
<DraZet> happyaron: filezilla 和 gftp好像都不支持阿
<microcai> happyaron: 额，他不鸟我啦 .. 最后一封没回我
<happyaron> DraZet: 我这里咋能用呢。
<happyaron> microcai: 。。。
<DraZet> happyaron: 汗，我check一下人品
<void1> filezilla太支持了
<ofan> zhcon不支持utf8?
<microcai> happyaron: 总算有个开发者给我一个 positive response 了...
<microcai> happyaron: 原谅我忘记用中文怎么表达了 .....
<happyaron> microcai: 赞。
<microcai> happyaron: Yes! 我相信一定能进去的！
<happyaron> microcai: 你找几个能说的帮你灭了那些反对的。
<microcai> happyaron: 他给我指出了一些不太好的地方
<microcai> happyaron: 反正就是很积极的啦，估计改好了，他能帮我加进去
<happyaron> microcai: 那就改改呗。
<microcai> happyaron: 反正反对者目前只有 alen cox ...
<microcai> happyaron: 现在是 2 vs 1 , 外加一个很积极的，但是不完全赞成的
<happyaron> microcai: 你看看这个：http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/ubuntu-cn/classroom/20101118/%e6%80%8e%e4%b9%88%e5%8f%82%e4%b8%8e%e5%86%85%e6%a0%b8%e5%bc%80%e5%8f%91.pdf
<happyaron> microcai: 希望对你灭了那些反对的声音有用。
<haoqinjin> :)
<aass> ubuntu改为滚动升级了？
<happyaron> aass: 没有
<wzssyqa> aass: 没有
<aass> 今天看新闻上有这么个意思
<wzssyqa> aass: 谣传
<wzssyqa> aass: 鸡者搞的，可能。。。
<aass> wzssyqa: 你看怎么知道是谣传？
<wzssyqa> aass: 消息人士透漏的
<aass> 。。。
<bespecial> 什么 谣传
<aass> bespecial: ubuntu改为滚动升级
<bespecial> 滚动升级是什么意思
<aass> bespecial: 。。。
<wzssyqa> bespecial: 就是没有版本啥的概念了
<bespecial> 不是吧
<bespecial> 肯定有
<wzssyqa> bespecial: 是ubuntu的版本，比如，10.10这种
<bespecial> 我不说话了，我就看看
<wzssyqa> bespecial: 当然，根据谣传，lts肯定还是有的
<aass> 睡觉。。。
<aass> 过些日子看官网就知道了
<wzssyqa> aass: 现在不是做决定的时候，这种大的决定都是再 uds上做的
<aass> wzssyqa: 我还是希望能够用滚动升级
<wzssyqa> aass: 这个周期不可能呢，下个周期还是有可能的
<aass> wzssyqa: 因为每次升级总会给我整点意外出来
<wzssyqa> aass: 呵呵
<wzssyqa> aass: 其实我也希望是滚动升级
<wzssyqa> 你可以去头脑风暴上去嚷嚷
<aass> wzssyqa: 看来改成滚动升级是早晚的事
<wzssyqa> aass: 有可能
<haoqinjin> 好事还是坏事？
<wzssyqa> aass: 非lts版真的没啥用处
<void1> 滚动升级不是什么好事
<void1> 需要滚动的可以用debian
<aass> void1: why？
<wzssyqa> 或许debian也要出非冻结testing
<void1> ubuntu的订制内容太多，每次升级往往会有界面到内容的很大变化
<void1> 滚动升级意味着只升级安装在机器上的软件版本
<void1> 和现在的ubuntu根本就是走两条路
<haoqinjin> 额 这样
<wzssyqa> void1: 这个还是比较容易解决的
<haoqinjin> 那不可能一直这样升下去把
<void1> 不是不能解决，而是两条路，没必要混在一起
<wzssyqa> void1: 但是滚动升级的问题是，每年都有很长时间的冻结期
<void1> 哪里来冻结器...
<void1> 那是debian为了发布他的稳定版而带来的东西
<void1> 又不是必须的...
<void1> 作为操作系统，滚动升级意义未必很大，windows, mac也都不是滚动的
<void1> 所以 debian stable + backports 的组合看起来不错
<wzssyqa> void1: 有的，一般在一月份，或者7月份冻结
<void1> 我用gentoo，没发现有过冻结
<void1> 你说的是那个发行版
<wzssyqa> void1: 说ubuntu呢么
<void1> wzssyqa: ubuntu又不是滚动升级的...
<void1> freeze也是为了稳定版学debian的方式
<wzssyqa> void1: 嗯，我在说，不滚动的缺点啊
<void1> 又不是说freeze是必须的
<void1> 不滚动有什么缺点？
<void1> 操作系统保持当前状态稳定就可以了，需要升级的是应用软件
<wzssyqa> void1: 问题就是冻结了就不能升级应用软件了啊
<void1> 所以我举了backports的例子呀
<wzssyqa> void1: lts 当然要backports啊
<void1> 和lts有什么关系
<void1> 所有版本都可以是lts
<wzssyqa> void1: 但现在的问题是，非lts版根本没有backports
<void1> 改进的应该是这方面，而不是滚动升级
<wzssyqa> 人手根本不够
<void1> 用debian就好了
<wzssyqa> 这需要大量人手的
<wzssyqa> void1: 滚动了，不就基本和debian差不多了吗
<wzssyqa> stable=lts,
<wzssyqa> 非冻结 testing 就是滚动升级
<wzssyqa> unstable当作缓冲
<void1> 就因为和debian差不多了，所以不需要另外一个debian呀
<wzssyqa> void1: 问题是debian没开非冻结testing
<void1> 哎...这么纠结冻结有什么意思
<void1> 那可以用sid
<void1> 那可以用stable
<wzssyqa> void1: sid不稳定啊
<happyaron> debian sid=debian broken :D
<void1> 操作系统本来就要用stable
<wzssyqa> void1: 非
<void1> testing往往比sid跟不稳定
<wzssyqa> 需要一个很好的折衷
<void1> testing有了问题常常由于sid的缓冲，来不及修复，拖个什么1，2周的
<wzssyqa> void1: 那是现在的testing的要求过高，可以放宽啊
<happyaron> void1: 最少10天
<void1> sid虽然有可能出问题，但是很少，而且修的快
<wzssyqa> 比如mips编译不过，就给挡了，非冻结testing可以在这方面放宽要求啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 现在CUT的设想是，把testing作为rolling的一个branch
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 嗯，
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 非发布期间，rolling的要求等于现在的testing
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那就没有意思了啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 发布的时候，branch一个rev出去冻结。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 这样最省人力
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我感觉，这样冻结不好
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 没有人去测试
<happyaron> 这就是问题所在了。
<happyaron> 而且搞这个，大部分工作要DD来做，我等有心无力，也无权限。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 最好的冻结方式是，给上一个月的时间，让包维护者，自己指定使用哪个版本冻结
<happyaron> wzssyqa: testing也可以指定啊。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 去和那帮ftp master交涉？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你看pygccxml，冻结后还更新了一个版本。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=603479
<lubotu2> Debian bug 603479 in release.debian.org "unblock: pygccxml/1.0.0-4" [Normal,Open]
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<Jagd> gebjgd: 成功休眠
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我说的是挂起
<gebjgd> Jagd: 不是休眠
<gebjgd> Jagd: 是bios问题
<gebjgd> ja
<gebjgd> Jagd: 早就解决了
<gebjgd> ubuntu滚不了
<Jagd> gebjgd: ubuntu用了两版本，每次打skype内核必挂，懒折腾，直接换了。  其实debian sid也能满足你滚的需求
<gebjgd> 屁。debian sid的intel驱动太慢
<gebjgd> Jagd: debian sid的intel驱动太慢
<gebjgd> Jagd: 另外deb sid不就是ubuntu么
<gebjgd> Jagd: 包问题太多
<happyaron> gebjgd: 扯
<Jagd> gebjgd: 扯
<happyaron> gebjgd: ubuntu 比sid好一点。
<void1> 用了linux都变成升级狂了
<gebjgd> happyaron: Jagd 扯什么？ 我以前等intel驱动的时候，就是arch先有的2.12驱动
<void1> 这升级强迫症不改改...
<happyaron> void1: 我还在 ubuntu 10.04
<gebjgd> void1: 用win都天天升级
<Jagd> gebjgd: 其实是fedora先有...
<gebjgd> void1: 何况linux乎
 * happyaron 其实自己手动弄最快。
<gebjgd> Jagd: fedora的源里面？
<Jagd> gebjgd: 嗯，之前全是用 vesa的
<gebjgd> Jagd: vesa怎么看电视阿？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 一样能的。
<gebjgd> happyaron: 试过了。不行
<Jagd> gebjgd: 几年前在国内的时候，还没dvbt卡,也没dvbt信号
<happyaron> :(
<void1> windows升级和linux升级又不一样，windows只修bug，不加功能
<Pwnna> wow昨天写了4-5小时程序。。。
<gebjgd> void1: 我说的是win下升级就是所有的软捐
<gebjgd> void1: 我说的是win下升级就是所有的软件
<Jagd> gebjgd: 那时arch只有国外的源， 每天挂着10kb/s的速度，通宵update
<gebjgd> Jagd: 你很有精神
<colypso> 崩溃了，tar.bz2的玩意真烦人
<void1> gebjgd: 还是你比较有精神，每天一个一个确认过来
<gebjgd> void1: 用360.....
<happyaron> colypso: 咋了？
<Jagd> gebjgd: 你虽然很有神，但很缺乏精
<happyaron> gebjgd: 360是渣
<happyaron> gebjgd: 如果说northon 360，倒是不错。
<colypso> happyaron: 这事说起来话长
<gebjgd> happyaron: 我说的是360软件管家
<happyaron> colypso: 慢慢讲
<gebjgd> happyaron: 后来觉得是渣了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 都是渣，我宁可用qq管家
<colypso> happyaron: 我要把pidgin升级到2.7.7
<gebjgd> happyaron: 哈哈
<void1> 原来还有用360的
<gebjgd> void1: 1年前
<colypso> happyaron: 前几天想sudo下，结果没有，就下了个tar.bz2的
<happyaron> colypso: 然后呢
<happyaron> tar jxf 呗
<colypso> happyaron: 下来解压很顺利，结果configure死活过不去
<gebjgd> colypso: ubuntu不是有ppa么
<colypso> gebjgd: 不好用
<gebjgd> colypso: 你意识到就好
<colypso> gebjgd: 提示没有glib
<void1> colypso: 加第三方源吧
<gebjgd> colypso: 换arch吧
<colypso> gebjgd: 然后我费劲的找到libglib2.12
<void1> colypso: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/install-pidgin-276-in-ubuntu-with-msn.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<colypso> 然后告诉我gtk没有
<colypso> void1: 276解决msn问题了？
<void1> 2.2.7
<happyaron> colypso: 277
<void1> 2.7.7
<void1> colypso: 你看内容就知道了
<colypso> happyaron:现在我弄的就是277
<void1> 要简单的编译用 apt-get build-dep pidgin 装开发包
<void1> 然后./configure && make install 就直接通过了，但是既然用了包管理，不推荐自己编译
<colypso> void1:刚才去.org论坛看到了，下载中188M
<colypso> 我的青春啊
<gebjgd> colypso: arch吧
<void1> 加getdeb源，简单就可搞定
<colypso> void1:编译之后用checkinstall可以么？
<gebjgd> colypso: 你很像当年的我。为了几个破包到处找源
<colypso> gebjgd: Orz
<gebjgd> colypso: 所以我用了arch
<gebjgd> colypso: 我的电脑都换成了arch
<gebjgd> colypso: 赞阿
<void1> colypso: 我不知道checkinstall是什么
<colypso> void1:在论坛刚看的
<colypso> gebjgd:等等我去学习一下那个是啥，:-)
<void1> 为了一个软件折腾一个新系统没必要
<colypso>  void1:http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=156932&sid=328d45b3dd8665b81437773fb0160fcb
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 如何安装tar.gz软件包阿？？
<void1> 就算是旧版pidgin用 msn-pecan 插件也一样可以上
<colypso>  void1:我现在是在被虐，还乐在其中LOL
<gebjgd> colypso: 早用arch ，早超生
<colypso> gebjgd:囧
 * void1 arch党退散
<gebjgd> colypso: 这里arch用户以前都是ubuntu用户
<colypso> ～～～～
<colypso> ***说话了～～
<gebjgd> colypso: 你要想想为什么他们要换。
<void1> 原来就用arch的就不来ubuntu-cn了
<colypso> gebjgd: 为什么？
<void1> 不看看这里是什么频道
<gebjgd> colypso: 你觉得呢？
<colypso> void1:我原来用fedora
<colypso> gebjgd: 刚换的ubuntu
<gebjgd> colypso: fedora自己用？
<void1> colypso: 不也挺好，不换也无所谓
<colypso> gebjgd: 等我虚拟一下arch，感受一下
<gebjgd> colypso: 没法感受
<gebjgd> colypso: 你心中有什么，arch就是什么
<colypso> gebjgd: 恩，初恋
<colypso> gebjgd: 圣光～～～～
<gebjgd> colypso: 去看看arch的wiki吧
<colypso> gebjgd: 恩，这就去
<void1> 要装就装到位，最好的发行版gentoo在等着大家
<colypso> gebjgd: 看来我机器要升级了，64位机器好普及
<void1> 不然就用ubuntu, fedora, debian, mint, 等等大众化发行版
<void1> colypso: 放心，我也32位机器
<gebjgd> void1: 不省电
 * Pwnna is 32bit win7 
<void1> 比较操作系统竟然比较到电力上了，真神奇
<gebjgd> void1: 当然了
<gebjgd> void1: 电费自己掏腰包的
<gebjgd> void1: 来点东西就编译，活不活了
<colypso> gebjgd: 不会发展成象rpm那种“依赖恶梦”看到这句我感动了
<void1> pc又不是ipad，随用随开
<void1> 现在都是多核cpu，早就在背后偷偷的编译完了
<gebjgd> void1: 笔记本
<happyaron> colypso: dependency hell咋了？
<colypso> void1:单核飘过
<void1> colypso: 同单核
<colypso> happyaron:我在地狱中挣扎ing
<void1> gebjgd: 如果你养成了笔记本用的时候打开，用完立刻关上的习惯，那你的习惯很好
<gebjgd> void1: 显然
<void1> 实际上明显不会有人这么用
<gebjgd> void1: 不然休眠挂起做什么用的
<void1> 那你也没必要强调笔记本，普通pc一样休眠挂起
<colypso> void1:我一哥们就是反感win总需要关机才偏爱linux的
<void1> win的休眠挂起比linux好用多了吧...
<void1> linux无正确配置情况下挂起往往不能用
<zkwlx> 我一般都是一星期关一次机
<void1> linux真是邪恶，让越来越多的人变成升级魔人，发行版魔人
<colypso>  void1:solidot上说ubuntu要滚动发行！！！
<colypso>  happyaron:http://www.archlinux.org.cn/main/?q=node/9
<^k^> ⇪ title: 了解Archlinux──采访Arch linux创造者Judd（精选） | archlinux 中文 - www.archlinux.org.cn
<colypso>  happyaron:这上说的一句话，让我感动半天，:-)
<happyaron> colypso: ?
<gebjgd> 休眠和挂起没有问题的路过
<colypso> gebjgd:机器噪声太大，影响睡眠而必须关机的路过
<gebjgd> colypso: 和我一样
<colypso> gebjgd:现在已经到了需要断电的地步了，笔记本的整流器无负荷状态会有高频噪声，我很纠结
<gebjgd> colypso: 。。。。。。
<colypso> gebjgd: 65M的东西要make多久？
<gebjgd> colypso: 你的机器哪年的？
<colypso> happyaron:我又悲剧了，make的时候忘记&&make install了，不知道make install多久
<colypso> gebjgd: 05å¹´asus
<gebjgd> colypso: 你睡觉去吧
<colypso> gebjgd: ……睡不着
<colypso> gebjgd: 要不我也不关机了
<gebjgd> colypso: make install就是把编译后的bin拷贝到相应的文件
 * gebjgd pps去了
<colypso> gebjgd: 哦，那估计很快
<happyaron> colypso: 你会后悔说这句话的。
<happyaron> colypso: PPA上编译ubuntu内核，make三个半小时，make install一个半小时。
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> colypso: 当然你的时间可能和这差别很大，也没啥比例关系。
<colypso> happyaron: 好吧，明天见
<colypso> happyaron: 被你吓到了
<happyaron> :)
<colypso> happyaron: 抽一根X（为了青少年而屏蔽）然后就去睡
<colypso> happyaron: 我是不是应该先卸载pidgin273先？
<happyaron> colypso: y
<happyaron> 睡了，各位晚安。
<colypso> happyaron: 因为我现在安的是277
<gebjgd> colypso: 不用。
<colypso> gebjgd:哦，这我就放心了
<colypso> gebjgd:arch最新版本是2009年2月发布的？
<gebjgd> colypso: arch天天都在更新
<gebjgd> colypso: 滚动版本，没哟版本
<gebjgd> colypso: 滚动版本，没有版本
<knownbad> 有版本。
<knownbad> 今天版
<colypso> gebjgd:arch貌似用户群很多
<gebjgd> colypso: knownbad 就是其中之一
<gebjgd> colypso: 其实本频道别名arch-cn
<knownbad> 我不是，我是农民工
<colypso> knownbad: 额，了解了，程序员兄弟
<gebjgd> colypso: 人家是米国的农民工，不需要讨薪的
<colypso> gebjgd:在咱这程序员和农民工差不多
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你用那个kernel?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 新的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 36了
<knownbad> 我用kernel26-ck.
<knownbad> 也更新了，正compile.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 懒的编译
<alvin_rxg> (19:00:59) colypso: gebjgd:arch最新版本是2009年2月发布的？ => 201005
<gebjgd> colypso: 我喜欢arch的live cd，它有i686和x86_64 dual boot
<gebjgd> colypso: 一张cd，2台笔记本都装好了
<colypso> alvin_rxg:是的，我也刚找到映像了
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: ck patch 是干嘛的？
<colypso> gebjgd: 我下了那个x86 64的了
<gebjgd> colypso: 你内存多少？
<colypso> gebjgd: 1G
<alvin_rxg> colypso: 1g 跑 64位……
<gebjgd> colypso: 那你用x86_64干吗？
<gebjgd> colypso: 蛋疼
<colypso> gebjgd:选那个比较好？
<gebjgd> colypso: i686
<alvin_rxg> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernels  这有很多……
<colypso> gebjgd:现在疼比下好了疼要好的多
<gebjgd> colypso: 不到4G就用i686
<Pwnna> http://hackedirl.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/175a4b5f-9205-43bc-a14b-6632eb797db9.jpg O.O
<Pwnna> OMG WIN -> http://hackedirl.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/175a4b5f-9205-43bc-a14b-6632eb797db9.jpg
<Pwnna> 太强大了。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 让desktop反应好些。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 已经openbox了，desktop反应已经非常好恶劣
<gebjgd> knownbad: 已经openbox了，desktop反应已经非常好了
<colypso> gebjgd:哈哈，我得睡觉去了，我家老太太要发飙了！
<colypso> 各位晚安
<gebjgd> knownbad: 额？ 变快了么？
<knownbad> 不是DE的问题, bfq让usrland不会因为io而卡了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我知道
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我是问你那里速度快了多少？
<knownbad> 快不是目标，是让desktop好用些。
<knownbad> 在公司经常copy files.  generic kennel会蛮卡的。  ck就不会。
<gebjgd> knownbad: aur/kernel26-ck 2.6.36.1-3 (246)
<gebjgd>     ARCH kernel with Con Kolivas' patchset using the Brain Fuck Scheduler
<gebjgd>     (BFS).  Budget Fair Queueing (BFQ) I/O scheduler optional.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这个么？
<knownbad> 有个kernel patch似乎有类似的效果但没试过。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看过部分人的说法，性能不行的机器不要用这个……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道阿
<knownbad> 是啊。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernels#kernel26-ck  你用吧，相信没事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不急
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你可以看看别人的说法 http://www.google.de/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=kernel26+ck+site%3Alinuxsir.org&btnG=Google+Search
<^k^> ⇪ title: kernel26 ck site%3Alinuxsir.org - Google Search
<knownbad> 方正保留gerneric kernel就没事。
<knownbad> 有问题再boot generic kernel.
<gebjgd> 算了，我觉得现在这速度不错。不动了
<knownbad> 不需要，我看看找另一个hack.
<knownbad> 一个连linus都惊艳的kernel patch.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不新鲜
<knownbad> 没错。
<knownbad> 但另一个hack我想在公司试试。
<knownbad> 这个hack比较保守可能在公司可行些。
<gebjgd> 继续xmoto
<lazysnake> spassgen
<lazysnake> ge
<lazysnake> gebjgd: spassgen很不错的说
<gebjgd_> 额。
<lazysnake> gebjgd 密钥环的问题你怎么解决
<lazysnake> gebjgd_:  密钥环的问题你怎么解决
<gebjgd_> lazysnake: ?
<gebjgd_> lazysnake: 什么问题
<gebjgd_> lazysnake: 等下
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我现在用的是vpn上网。nm-applet呃，我总不能每次都输入vpn的密码吧。
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 什么密钥环？
<gebjgd> lazysnake: gnome-keyring
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 已经安装
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 怎么启用
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 我就是用的那个
<gebjgd> lazysnake: 自动记录了密码
<alvin_rxg> ultimatebuster: 几个名号……
<ultimatebuster> 2 个。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<ultimatebuster> lol
<ultimatebuster> ultimatebuster 和 Pwnna
<ultimatebuster> 怎么了。~.~
<ultimatebuster> ...
<ultimatebuster> 都睡了？
<ultimatebuster> 。。。。
<ultimatebuster> python今天有点毛病。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 话说你们的网络不加密的？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怎么说？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: wlan wpa2?
<alvin_rxg> yo
<ultimatebuster> dropbox 是用python写的。。
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: dropbox一切正常
<ultimatebuster> 恩，同意
<ultimatebuster> 不过觉得dropbox挺快的，不像一个python程序xD
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/55347.html
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd, 不加密被他人盗用了，如果他做了啥案，无线主要负责的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 恩
<ultimatebuster> firesheep =D
<zths> 卧槽.纠结死我了..
<gebjgd> zths: 纠结什么？
<zths> 掉线后很长一段时间上不来irc........
<ultimatebuster> 恩
<ultimatebuster> freenode崩溃了。
<zths> 是么?...
<zths> ....
<ultimatebuster> 恩
<ultimatebuster> 不过很长时间前就好了。
<zths> 嘛.....由于等了半天所以我去玩游戏了....
<ultimatebuster> 啥游戏。
<zths> 天神乱漫.
<ultimatebuster> 国产？
<zths> galgame....才不可能是国产呢...
<ultimatebuster> 没听说过。._.
<zths> 很正常...
<zths> [ゆずソフト] 天神乱漫 LUCKY or UNLUCKY！？
<Pengwin> 大家好。
<ultimatebuster> 哦
<ultimatebuster> 日产。
<zths> 嗯.
<ultimatebuster> 没一死。
<ultimatebuster> 意思
<zths> 汉化了的游戏..
<ultimatebuster> 。。。
<zths> 个人喜好而已...
<gebjgd> zths: 什么类型的？
<gebjgd> zths: 养成？
<zths> 我说了galgame.....
<ultimatebuster> 恩。
<zths> 搜索下 解释比较详细....
<ultimatebuster> 没问题。
<ultimatebuster> 我还在玩CSS呢。。
<ultimatebuster> 还是破解的。
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵
<zths> cs:s? 不错的嘛...
<ultimatebuster> 恩。
<ultimatebuster> 1:1
<gebjgd> zths: 你一定没有女友
<zths> 嗯嗯....
<gebjgd> zths: 有了女友你就不需要galgame了
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵。
<zths> 卧槽...
<ultimatebuster> 你指的有另外的game了。 ^.^
<zths> 这不是原因.....
<gebjgd> zths: bedgame会取代galgame
<ultimatebuster> lol
<ultimatebuster> gal == girl?
<ultimatebuster> yes. :P
<zths> 话说现在我这个年龄觉得女友什么的是个麻烦....
<ultimatebuster> 年龄为？
<zths> 18.
<ultimatebuster> 恩。
<gebjgd> zths: 18岁？
<gebjgd> zths: 正是手淫的年龄
<ultimatebuster> gebjgd: 18个月
<zths> 还不怎么想要女友..
<gebjgd> zths: 赶快找个
<zths> 1岁半嘛
<ultimatebuster> ....
<ultimatebuster> 恩。
<zths> 我是天才吧.
<ultimatebuster> 有可能。
<gebjgd> zths: 天才死的早
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵。
<gebjgd> zths: 天妒英才
<zths> - =
<ultimatebuster> o.o
<ultimatebuster> 我现在也不需要女友。。
<ultimatebuster> 有可能。
<ultimatebuster> idk
<zths> ‮啊啊啊啊啊....
<ultimatebuster> 吓跑了一位。
<zths> 额
<ultimatebuster> zths: .... 没必要在这里喊。
<zths> 只是喊喊而已..
<ultimatebuster> 自己找一个房间。在公共场所那是违法的。
<zths> = =...............
<ultimatebuster> 又吓跑了一位
<zths> 我的分贝超过65535了?
<ultimatebuster> Tiny Int Max?
<zths> - -...大概我的英文不太好...
<ultimatebuster> 不好吗？
<zths> 不好.
<ultimatebuster> wow北京时间？
<zths> 北京时间...4
<zths> :19
<zths> - =...
<ultimatebuster> 厉害。还在网上。
<zths> 按倒回车了....
<zths> 真糟糕...
<ultimatebuster> 我是下午3点。
<zths> = =
<ultimatebuster> 这么晚干嘛呢。。
<zths> 没干嘛.....
<zths> 玩玩game..?
<ultimatebuster> 那种game ;p
<zths> 刚刚被一个死皮赖脸的家伙缠着.......
<ultimatebuster> 谁 o.o?
<zths> qq群里的某家伙.
<ultimatebuster> 哦
<ultimatebuster> 还好。我不用QQ
<zths> 拿着歪理..使劲跟我掰呼///
<ultimatebuster> zths: 解决方法：文件->登出
<zths> - -我好心劝他.全当狗屎了..
<ultimatebuster> lol
<zths> - - qq的话.直接点X 然后确定就好了....
<ultimatebuster> 恩，也可以。
<zths> 貌似qq没有登出这两个字..
<zths> 哈哈哈哈...
<ultimatebuster> 我不用。
<zths> 欺负你没有用qq..
<ultimatebuster> 恩
<ultimatebuster> qq简直就是来及。
<ultimatebuster> 垃圾。
<zths> 没办法啊.....要是irc也有宅们的频道就好了...
<zths> 不过应该很困难吧...
<ultimatebuster> ..
<ultimatebuster> 国外没人用QQ. (不用我说)
<zths> 嗯....
<zths> 大陆用qq的最多了....
<ultimatebuster> 恩。
<zths> 国外用qq的 也都是中国人....
<ultimatebuster> 很可惜。那软件简直就是一个巨大的广告+间谍软件集合的地方。
<zths> 是啊..
<ultimatebuster> PPS, 迅雷，都是那种东西
<zths> 嗯.....
<ultimatebuster> 没办法，PPS还得看吗。
<zths> 迅雷我也有在用.....关键是离线下载啊....中国垃圾的网络环境..
<zths> pps没装...
<ultimatebuster> 我的“离线下载”就是晚上睡觉后在我Server上下。
<ultimatebuster> 离线下载到底是啥？
<zths> 就是你那个意思...
<zths> 只是在他迅雷的server上下...
<ultimatebuster> 哦，那不是还得下吗。。。
<zths> 关键是国内的网络很差劲....下一些资源根本没速度?
<zths> 迅雷权当中转了....
<ultimatebuster> 不过你下到迅雷服务器上，不是还得从那里下嘛。。
<zths> 而且很多资源迅雷服务器上有存货.....都不需要等他服务器上下完...
<zths> 人家服务器带宽高....
<zths> 我可以满速下载...
<alvin_rxg> thunder 服务器是 a片集中地
<zths> 不用离线就得慢慢挂机肯...
<zths> 对对对
<alvin_rxg> 据几个月前的文章说
<zths> 就是a片集合地
<ultimatebuster> hehe
<zths> 各种糟糕资源都有...
<ultimatebuster> internet就是a片的集合地。
<zths> 糟糕片 糟糕游戏...
<zths> = =嘛
<zths> 各种各样的..
<zths> 甚至一些完全断了资源的种子他们服务器上都有存货....
<ultimatebuster> o.O
<zths> 迅雷毛病多多.......
<ultimatebuster> 恩
<ultimatebuster> 很多国产软件可以被分成垃圾软件。
<zths> 这两天在我的机器上打开一会....然后cpu占用率就飙50了......
<zths> 都不知怎么搞得....完全没有头绪.....
<gebjgd> 从来不用迅雷的路过
<gebjgd> 天天挂web qq的路过
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵
<ultimatebuster> 我也不用迅雷和qq
<zths> 用沙盘来隔离的表示压力不大.
<gebjgd> zths: 沙什么盘，直接上linux不就完了
<zths> 我的game呢?
<ultimatebuster> 在迅雷服务器上。。
<zths> = =
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd, 你精力旺盛，啥都要插上一手
<zths> 我说 用linux的话... 我的game怎么办?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 恩
<gebjgd> zths: wine
<zths> 卡.....
<zths> 卡得很......
<ultimatebuster> zths: 喝一口wine，需要啥game.
<gebjgd> zths: 不玩了贝
<zths> 压力很大.....
<gebjgd> zths: 出去泡妞
<zths> 压力甚大....
<ultimatebuster> zths: get some friend.
<gebjgd> zths: qq上聊天。网友见面
<ultimatebuster> zths: jack it off :P
<zths> 压力超大....
<zths> 压力巨大......
<gebjgd> zths: 18岁 大一？
<ultimatebuster> jack it off?
<ultimatebuster> O.O
<zths> - -不上了!可能不上了...
<ultimatebuster> O.o
<zths> 不要惊讶.....
<ultimatebuster> 没有
<ultimatebuster> 我才高二
<zths> 什么事情都是有可能发生地....
<gebjgd> zths: 不上大学了？
<gebjgd> zths: 有志气
<zths> = =.~
<gebjgd> zths: 富2代？
<gebjgd> zths: 官2代？
<zths> 才不是呢.....
<ultimatebuster> 牛2代？
<gebjgd> zths: 穷2代？
<gebjgd> zths: 练游泳吧
<zths> 普通普通而已..
<zths> 为什么是练游泳?
<zths> ?!!!!为什么?!!!
<gebjgd> zths: 远渡重洋才是你的出路
<zths> 那是偷渡吧?
<gebjgd> zths: 米国人民在向你招手
<ultimatebuster> hehe
<zths> 会被抓的吧....
<gebjgd> zths: 恩那
<gebjgd> zths: 不会的
<gebjgd> zths: 你游的快
<zths> 会被很痛快的遣返吧....
 * ultimatebuster 有绿卡。=D
<gebjgd> zths: 不会的
<zths> = = 粉色的字是怎么回事?
<ultimatebuster> zths: 代表明天会发财
<zths> 我用的是irc客户端.....ClicksAndWhistles
<ultimatebuster> 那就是有click和whistle.
<ultimatebuster> *耸肩*
<zths> "[04:42] ultimatebuster 有绿卡。=D" 这句话在我这里是粉色的....
<ultimatebuster> 不知道。
<zths> "当前文字"是什么意思
<ultimatebuster> cuirrent texT?
 * gebjgd 偷偷告诉 zths, ultimatebuster 有加拿大绿卡
<ultimatebuster> wow
<ultimatebuster> 恩。
<zths> 又是粉色的.....
<ultimatebuster> 谢谢暴露我的秘密， gebjgd
<ultimatebuster> zths: 应该是绿色的。确定设置正确？
<zths> [04:45] gebjgd 偷偷告诉 zths, ultimatebuster 有加拿大绿卡 这句话是粉色的.......
 * gebjgd 偷偷告诉 zths， ultimatebuster 是富二代
<zths> 又是
<zths> 粉色的....
<ultimatebuster> 哦，不是富2代。
<ultimatebuster> gebjgd: 这句话有错。
 * gebjgd 偷偷告诉 zths, ultimatebuster 是官2代
<ultimatebuster> 还是错的。
<zths> - -
<zths> 那个,这代表什么意思呢?  我这里出现粉色的话...
<gebjgd> zths: 你猜
<ultimatebuster> zths: 代表设置有误。
<ultimatebuster> 应该是绿色的。
<zths> 我怎么猜得出来!!!
<zths> 那么绿色是什么意思
<ultimatebuster> 用用大脑:P
<ultimatebuster> 算了
<ultimatebuster> 省得被揍。
<ultimatebuster> 哈哈
<zths> 绿色是什么意思绿色是什么意思绿色是什么意思绿色是什么意思
<gebjgd> zths: 你猜
<ultimatebuster> ×绿×卡？
<zths> [04:04] <<ChanServ>> [#Ubuntu-CN] 欢迎访问Ubuntu中文官方支持频道，进入请先查看频道主题 /topic
<zths> 我这里这句话是绿色的......
<ultimatebuster> gebjgd: 逗 zths 逗完了吗？
<gebjgd> ultimatebuster: 恩，该你了
<ultimatebuster> ok
<zths> 求解中...
<ultimatebuster> 跪求解？
<zths> 只是求解而已....
<ultimatebuster> okay.
<ultimatebuster> zths: 解出来了。 x=5, x=-5
<zths> 你是在逗我玩没错吧...
 * ultimatebuster 偷偷告诉 zths ，是 gebjgd 解出来的。
<zths> ...................................啊啊啊!!
<ultimatebuster> 强， zths whois里是你的qq号吗？
<zths> 嗯....
<zths> 就是谁想加谁就加的意思....
<ultimatebuster> 哦。
<alvin_rxg> 4 trains crashed.........
<ultimatebuster> of course.
<ultimatebuster> 2 people had sex. good.
<Jagdwurst>  lol  扣扣号 ...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg,  发挥你拆迁办的作用
<alvin_rxg> douban.com 被拔线了？
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<zths> ..
<zths> 额....
<ultimatebuster> bleh
<zths> 这都啥选项啊......
<ultimatebuster> Your　ｍｏｍ？
<ultimatebuster> score!
<zths> irc信息太详细了点吧?....
<ultimatebuster> zths: 如果不够详细还可以follow我的twitter
<ultimatebuster> twitter.com/ultimatebuster
<zths> - -.....
<zths> 系统版本什么的.... 都显示出来额i.....
<ultimatebuster> gebjgd: 该你了。
<ultimatebuster> 恩
<zths> 我不玩微博.....
<zths> cpu频率都有.......
<zths> 你的哎...!
<zths> 还有你的系统时间.......
<ultimatebuster> 恩
<ultimatebuster> 目前还没有 ctcp video
<ultimatebuster> 等以后有的时候你可以用。
<zths> 不过用户信息完全点不出来........嗯嗯...
<ultimatebuster> 没事了。。
<ultimatebuster> zths: 做python吗？
<zths> 不.
<ultimatebuster> o
<zths> 大蟒仅限于听说过.....
<ultimatebuster> zths: php?
<zths> 我不是程序员什么的.....
<zths> 非专业人士....
<zths> 而已.
<ultimatebuster> 哦
<ultimatebuster> 不编程啊。
<zths> 嘛....你要是叫我弹个窗什么的我还是能办到的......1+1=2也没问题...
<ultimatebuster> 哦。
<ultimatebuster> 行
<zths> ....................................
<ultimatebuster> 正在找dev.
<ultimatebuster> 没什么
<ultimatebuster> zths: 确定不会php,javascript或者python吗？
<zths> ....
<zths> 嗯
<zths> 不会
<ultimatebuster> ok
<ultimatebuster> 那你就没啥用了 ^_^
<ultimatebuster>  玩笑开完了。
<zths> 我被打上废柴的标记了嘛?
<ultimatebuster> 恩，我有一个废柴标记插件。
<zths> 啊~!你太直接了.!
<zths> 真是 打击死我了!
<ultimatebuster> 呵呵。
<ultimatebuster> 你可以去玩你的game
<ultimatebuster> =P
<zths> 88
<ultimatebuster> 88
<ultimatebuster> 如果打的好的话，就不会被打击
<ultimatebuster> 如果总是输，那就没办法了。
<zths> .......
<zths> 台词吐槽吐的真是好啊!~
<ultimatebuster> o.O
<ultimatebuster> 我？
<zths> 游戏...
<ultimatebuster> 哦。
<zths> 结合剧情看才是好吐嘈....
<ultimatebuster> ....
<zths> "嗯.也不是什么厉害的对手而已"
<zths> 连从眼睛射出伽马射线都不必.
<zths> 眼镜曾经被某"神"弄出伽马射线的主角...
<zths> 嘛...说不清的啦~
<ultimatebuster> o.o
<zths> 剧情什么的....再加上配音与合适的BGM..
<zths> 要是有什么合适的im 我就能发图了.......
<ultimatebuster> tinypic.com
<zths> = =
<zths> msn怎么样?
<ultimatebuster> 可以
<ultimatebuster> 要我的？
<zths> ==
<zths> 我的msn正在启动....
<ultimatebuster> 没有不睡觉的啊，或者是在国外的。
<wobu1> hello
<zths> - = 登陆到底有多难啊.....
<Pwnna> zths: 看是不是偷渡的。
<zths> .....
<Pwnna> 还是打登陆战。。
<zths> http://zths1204.gicp.net/123.png  我这登陆真慢的啊...
<Pwnna> fail.
<zths> ....
<zths> 乃.....
<ultimatebuster> ...
<ultimatebuster> "TSA officer. You wanna check my crotch again? that felt pretty good" - LOL
<linvnew> 都睡了吗？
<linvnew> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<zths> ...
<ultimatebuster> 没有。
 * ^k^ 新⇨ 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 请问ubuntu下如何玩psp游戏？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=306490&p=2138304#p2138304 一个光盘文件iso，点击进去后没任何安装文件。这是一个psp用的。在笔记本电脑上(操作系统ubuntu10.04)如何玩psp程序?要下载什么模拟器吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangzc2009 — 2010-11-28 7:11 
#ubuntu-cn 2010-11-28
<Use-Firefox> ...
<zths> - -?
<v_v> morning
<ultimatebuster> night.,
<zths> night..
<ultimatebuster> everytime i do that i get a CTCP time.
<ultimatebuster> thanks everyone.
<Use-Firefox> ...
<ultimatebuster> thank you...
<ultimatebuster> god damnit
<v_v> 牢骚啥， 屏蔽了就是咯
<ultimatebuster> ..
<cfy> MaskRay: 起真早
<Use-Firefox> 08:24 -!- cfy [~cfy@unaffiliated/chenfengyuan] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<Use-Firefox> 08:24 -!- MaskRay [~ray@unaffiliated/maskray] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<Use-Firefox> 08:24 -!- pocoyo [~pocoyo@unaffiliated/pocoyo] has left #ubuntu-cn ["如果多年后，你未读博，我未读硕，我们能不能一起去西太平洋大学？"]
<cfy> Use-Firefox: ?
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 你更早.....
<Use-Firefox> 原样拷贝irssi的信息。
<Use-Firefox> 刚才有人讲是晚上。。。
<zths> 某时差党....
<cfy> 时区嘛
<cfy> 我现在升级gentoo,哈哈,等维护的人睡了
<ultimatebuster> zths: /me /me
 * ultimatebuster adkfja
<zths> 我正在纠结于寻找一个空频道...
<ultimatebuster> zths: 啥意思
<cfy> zths: /join neverexist
<cfy> zths: 来这里 #neverexist
<alvin_rxg> zths: /join #whateveryoutypewhateveryouwant
<phoenixlzx> 有一点小问题
<phoenixlzx> 谁知道gtk-theme-swith2怎么用的？
<MaskRay> cfy: 早
<cfy> MaskRay: 早饭吃了没
<MaskRay> cfy: 吃了
<cfy> MaskRay: 真不错...我只有饼干...
<phoenixlzx> tenzu：我的gtk-theme-switch2不起作用，不能装其他gtk主题。而且不能挂载移动硬盘
<LeithWong> web
<cfy> 求人讲lips.........
<cfy> 开讲座.
<cfy> 讲why lisp,XD
<ultimatebuster> 家list..
<ultimatebuster> lisp..
<cfy> 谁会ocatve或者matlab?
<MaskRay> cfy: 你推荐 why lisp 和 on lisp？
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 嗯?你要么?
<ultimatebuster> pygtk
<ultimatebuster> python socket
<cfy> MaskRay: 推荐on lisp阿,我连中文版都有.翻译得还可以吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 不知道有没有why lisp这本书
<ultimatebuster> 不讲了。
<Use-Firefox> github上不去了？
<ultimatebuster> 也发现了
<ultimatebuster> 不过那个东西。。。
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> ● SOCKS_SERVER=127.0.0.1:7070 git push origin master
<phoenixlzx> 谁知道e17怎么装gtk主题?
<ultimatebuster> o.O
<ultimatebuster> 没经验。。
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 你会lisp么?
<ultimatebuster> 不会，也不太想会。
<cfy> ultimatebuster: why?
<MaskRay> Use-Firefox: SOCKS_SERVER 有什么用处？
<alvin_rxg> 不会，但我想会
<ultimatebuster> 精力可以花到学c/c++/java上。
<cfy> ultimatebuster:
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 看on lisp吧:)
<ultimatebuster> ？
<alvin_rxg> cfy: later when have time
<cfy> alvin_rxg: okay.
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 表示'无语'
<cfy> :)
<ultimatebuster> hehe ..
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 不过那本书需要lisp基础,我没有,结果很多例子代码的细节看不懂.囧
<alvin_rxg> cfy: sicp
<ultimatebuster> cfy: lisp 有什么用啊。。
<Use-Firefox> MaskRay: github上不去了。
<MaskRay> Use-Firefox: 我能上
<Use-Firefox> error: Cannot access URL https://tusooa@github.com/tusooa/tusooa.github.com.git/, return code 52
<Use-Firefox> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/296879/
<cfy> alvin_rxg: sicp,这本书讲原理的吧.
<Use-Firefox> error: RPC failed; result=35, HTTP code = 0
<alvin_rxg> cfy: yo. 个人觉得原理比较重要，毕竟已经学了 c 和 perl 了……(java 略微了解)
<cfy> ultimatebuster: 用处很大的阿.编程阿.还有编程思想.多少语言被影响了.(或者说采取了和lisp的理念)
<ultimatebuster> lisp == latin?
<Use-Firefox> Use-Perl
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 是阿.on lisp也行吧.看点语法也不使很大的问题.呵呵.
 * Use-Firefox 
<alvin_rxg> http://www.ptfcn.com/?post=228  好长的页面……
<alvin_rxg> cfy: o
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: -h
<Use-Firefox> -w
<alvin_rxg> cfy: lisp 要学，我就学点原理的，毕竟现在 lisp 很少在实际中应用
<Use-Firefox> 考虑要不要改下天气。
<Use-Firefox> -p pacman
<Use-Firefox> -p
<alvin_rxg> ib-perl:
<Use-Firefox> ls
<alvin_rxg> ib-perl: -h
<Use-Firefox> -i
<alvin_rxg> -w peking
<Use-Firefox> -i 188-195-217-86-dynip.superkabel.de
<alvin_rxg> Use-Firefox: why not international?
<Use-Firefox> alvin_rxg: ?
<alvin_rxg> Use-Firefox: -w peking ? -w new york?
<Use-Firefox> alvin_rxg: 只要是中国的，中文，e文，都可以
<alvin_rxg> -w peking ???
<ultimatebuster> o.O
<alvin_rxg> -w hongkong
<alvin_rxg> -w taipei
<alvin_rxg> Use-Firefox: which weather server?
<zths> 睡觉..............................................................................
<zths> 晚安纳,,,,   或者说是早安....
<Use-Firefox> alvin_rxg: Google
<mza_> 早上好啊
<alvin_rxg> So 28. Nov 02:46:03 CET 2010
<alvin_rxg> hannover+germany: Cloudy -6℃ » Chance of Snow -1 - -4℃
<alvin_rxg> shanghai: Clear 13℃ » Chance of Rain 19 - 11℃
<alvin_rxg> peking: Clear -3℃ » Clear 8 - -3℃
<alvin_rxg> hongkong: Partly Cloudy 21℃ » Sunny 24 - 20℃
<alvin_rxg> taipei: Cloudy 21℃ » Rain 25 - 19℃
<alvin_rxg> Hanover, Lower Saxony: Cloudy -6℃ » Chance of Snow -1 - -4℃
<alvin_rxg> shit 不能传递中文
<gjp> cfy: 在吗？
<gjp> 好静阿。。。
<cfy> gjp: i'm here
<void1> asdf
<cfy> aoeu
<gjp> cfy: 昨天晚上太急了，我表示，又不是我抄袭的，我只是看过那篇文章，觉得好才发的。。。
<cfy> gjp: ?没说你阿.我只是说那个网站.
<cfy> gjp: 我完全没提到你阿,我表示:我只是说那个网站.
<cfy> gjp: :)
<gjp> cfy: 汗
<cfy> gjp: 推荐你个网站linutoy.org
<void1> linuxtoy
<cfy> gjp: 推荐你个网站linuxtoy.org
<cfy> 打错了,呵呵.
<gjp> cfy: 我打开的时候，链接变成了http://www.推荐你个网站linutoy.org/
<cfy> http://linuxtoy.org
<^k^> ⇪ title: LinuxTOY
<cfy> gjp: 这个.
<Kandu> cfy: 英文和中文之間要空格呀
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.我注意下.
<Kandu> cfy: 被 lisp 誘惑了？
<gjp> cfy: 谢了，已经订阅到reader里了
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥这么说?
<cfy> gjp: you are welcome
<gjp> cfy: 。。。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 我用错了?
<Kandu> cfy: 最近兩天經常看到你發 lisp 信息
<gjp> cfy: 没，但网站是你建的？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.发点lisp的东西,看看有啥效果XD
<cfy> gjp: 不是.
<gjp> cfy: 那你welcome。。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 这不是,英语中'不用谢'的意思么?
<Kandu> 最近淘寶搞活動，我拿了個卡巴斯基一年的 key 不知送誰好
<cfy> Kandu: - -!,这个有啥用....
<lkk-> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Vsftpd#.2Fetc.2Fvsftpd.conf
<gjp> cfy: 他同时是店铺老板对客户经常说的。。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Vsftpd - Ubuntu中文
<cfy> gjp: welcome to you ,欢迎你.
<Kandu> cfy: 就是啊，沒用才送人
<cfy> Kandu: @_@.
<gjp> cfy: 我错了还不行吗。。。
<cfy> gjp: @_@
<cfy> Kandu: 额.你可以去淘宝卖掉.....
<gjp> cfy: 看到一推：rtmeme: RT @scenefelix: [ZT]当年投胎选了hard模式，结果生在中国，还好没选very hard，不然生在朝鲜了...
<cfy> gjp: 什么?
 * cfy 看书去咯.
<Guest38167> 大家好
<Guest38167> 谁能告诉我详细的linux软件安装方法啊，不胜感激
<GUN^ROSE> 早上好
<Guest38167> 你好，能说吗
<GUN^ROSE> 说什么？
<bbsblare> Guest38167:  you had better google  yum, apt-get , configure
<touparx> Guest38167: 可以跟win下一样，下载，鼠标点击
<Guest38167> 所有的软件安装方式
<touparx> Guest38167: 这是最不推荐的方法，
<Guest38167> gz的
<bbsblare> Guest38167: http://www.xxlinux.com/linux/article/accidence/install/20060416/953.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux╧ц░пчаС
<touparx> Guest38167: 最好的办法是看发行版的包管理软件，ubuntu,aptitude/apt-get,gentoo,emerge ,arch,pacman
<GUN^ROSE> 先学会最基本的，config/make/make install吧
<Guest38167> make ＃调用make＃
<Guest38167> 　　make install ＃安装源代码＃不懂
<void1> configure
<GUN^ROSE> 恩
<touparx> Guest38167: 编译？包管里都不会？还编译？
<Guest38167> 我是菜鸟
<GUN^ROSE> 先看看论坛上的说明
<Guest38167> make ＃调用make＃
<Guest38167> 　　make install ＃安装源代码＃这句话不懂
<GUN^ROSE> configure是配制，是编译前的准备工作
<GUN^ROSE> make是编译啦，就是开始炒菜！
<GUN^ROSE> make install 安装到系统，上桌咪嘻！
<Guest38167> 如何使用
<gjp> GUN^ROSE: ./configure吧
<Kandu> Guest38167: 先看 wiki 再問問題。不然聽了一點點，更加易誤解。
<GUN^ROSE> gjp: 是的，是configure
<Kandu> Guest38167: 看了 wiki 有基礎了，還有疑問的話，就問。這樣大家很容易回答你
<Guest38167> 说没有啊
<GUN^ROSE> Kandu说的对，还是系统的看看wiki好
<gjp> GUN^ROSE: 好像得加。/吧
<Guest38167> 网址告诉我把
<gjp> Guest38167: wiki.ubuntu.org.cn
<GUN^ROSE> gjp: ./表示的是当前目录，是路径
<Guest38167> 哦，明白了，就是这
<gjp> GUN^ROSE: 对。。。
<GUN^ROSE> 一般都是： cd 目标目录 > ./configure   > make  >make install
<Guest38167> make呢
<gjp> 我一般多看readme。。。
<cfy> Guest38167: http://www.digglife.cn/articles/how-to-install-software-in-ubuntu.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu技巧:Ubuntu软件安装方法完全指南
<Guest38167> 谢谢
<gjp> cfy: 回来了？
<GUN^ROSE> make就是一个编译命令，依据configure的结果编译程序。。。
<Guest38167> 举个例子吧
<Kandu> cfy: ^_^，他是源碼包。而你發的網頁上關於源碼包的部分是： 待續...    LOL
<GUN^ROSE> 。。。。你还是看看wiki吧，这个太费口舌了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 额.难到包管理器里没的?
<cfy> gjp: 我有点分心.:)
<cfy> 5.源码包 (.tar, .tar.gz, .tgz, .tar.bz, …) 待续….
<cfy> 额,真是待续......
<Kandu> cfy: 算了，現在他描述不清。沒法幫的
<cfy> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UbuntuSkills
<gjp> Guest38167:configure 生成Makefile，make跟据Makefile编译文件。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: UbuntuSkills - Ubuntu中文
<cfy> Guest38167:    http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UbuntuSkills#.E7.BC.96.E8.AF.91.E5.92.8C.E6.89.93.E5.8C.85
<^k^> ⇪ title: UbuntuSkills - Ubuntu中文
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.我继续看书
<Guest38167> 谢谢
<touparx> cfy: 你们是在虐待新人啊~
<gjp> Guest38167：你改个名把，太难打了。。。
<Guest38167> 就38167好了
<void1> gjp: 用tab补完名字
<gjp> void1: 可是，有一个人跟他名挺像。。。
<v_v> 今天真反常， 这么多人在讨论技术话题。。
<void1> gue<tab>3<tab>
<cfy> touparx: 贴文章怎么算是虐待呢.要是我有问题的时侯,有人能贴文章,我就很开心了.
<gjp> void1: 谢了
<Guest38167> 还有个问题，上次磁盘分区没完成进如win系统后没发现linux系统盘，可重启选项里还有linux，只是进不去而已，后来格式化那个系统盘还是有该怎么解决啊
<touparx> cfy: 有这么一上来就教configure/make/make install的么？
<cfy> touparx: 他的需求阿,他在问怎么编译安装
<void1> 教新立德？
<Guest38167> 麻烦各位了
<gjp> 我发现了一个bug
<void1> Guest38167: 你的问题没描述清
<cfy> <GUN^ROSE> 先学会最基本的，config/make/make install吧
<cfy> 额.
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似他只是说要学会安装....
<Kandu> cfy: 那就教他
<Guest38167> 也可以，只要能安装那些软件就行，我是菜鸟
<gjp> ubuntu10.04的metacity在没卸载compiz的情况下开机加载出错
<cfy> Kandu: 他只是要安装.没说要编译.....是 GUN^ROSE说先学习编译.....
<cfy> touparx: 对 GUN^ROSE 说,XD
<b4yourback> 请问安装openfetion好以后，启动界面后填完信息点登录，界面提示“Detected that this is the first time Downloading configuration”,然后界面自动关闭，请问如何解决？
<cfy> Guest38167: 包管理阿,包管理就是干这个事情的.
<Kandu> cfy: 他的需求是啥？剛剛他說要安裝的是一個 gz 打包的文件。一般來說是個源碼包。基本上是要編譯安裝的
<Guest38167> 恩，gz的，还有rpm的
<Guest38167> 反正能有的格式全都教吧
<gjp> cfy:我发现了一个bug， ubuntu10.04的metacity在没卸载compiz的情况下开机加载出错，或加载缓慢，能解决不？
<cfy> gjp: 不清楚,我不是ubuntu
<b4yourback> 请问安装openfetion好以后，启动界面后填完信息点登录，界面提示“Detected that this is the first time Downloading configuration”,然后界面自动关闭，请问如何解决？
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似他没说
<pityonline> show my name
<Guest38167> 我用的是10.10的，
<Kandu> cfy: 真的嗎？
<cfy> 奇怪
<cfy> Kandu: 等下
<GUN^ROSE> 闯祸了。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 奇怪了.occur貌似出了问题.
<gjp> GUN^ROSE: ？？？
<Guest38167> 上个用的是linux mint 10的，没这个好，网速很卡
<cfy> Kandu: <Guest38167> gz的,竟然没匹配到...囧
<cfy> Kandu: 额.算了...我还是看书去.
<Guest38167> 有什么好的专业书啊，推荐下，
<gjp> cfy：bye。。
<touparx> Guest38167: 国内还是ubuntu源好，速度快，别的都不怎么样
<Guest38167> 我发现腾讯很恶，只知道做win的软件
<missing> 应该是很聪明
<touparx> Guest38167: 做lin的怎么赚钱？
<gjp> Guest38167: 不用QQ。。。
<touparx> Guest38167: 况且用lin的人qq用的都不多
<Guest38167> 聪明的有点小气，还是飞信了msn好
<gjp> 对了,大家多是甚麽桌面环境呀？
<Guest38167> 我发现新立德安装软件卸载不干净啊
 * touparx fluxbox~
<gjp> Guest38167: 剩下了啥？
 * cfy fvwm
 * pityonline 测试，哪位方便回复我一下？
<Guest38167> 比如docky上次卸载后，在重新安装还是卸载前的设置
<cfy> pityonline:
<touparx> Guest38167: 你用synaptic装的时候，连依赖都装上去了，卸载的时候只卸载你要装的那个软件，当然不干净了
<roylez_> pityonline: .
<Guest38167> 有没有像360那样的卸载软件啊
<pityonline> 谢谢两位！ :)
<touparx> Guest38167: 软件配置保存在你自己的home里，包管理软件管不到你的home
<lkk-> Guest38167: 卸载的时候加个参数,就连配置一起卸载了
<Guest38167> 怎么加
<missing> Guest38167: 新立的啊
<touparx> lkk-: 有么？现在包管理这么牛逼了？可以到~？
<lkk-> Guest38167: apt-get 还是 aptitude 还是 新立德?
<zhanshime> 不是不干净,卸载时并不会删除软件的文件夹,你可以自己删,就是在用户目录下的
<lkk-> touparx: 自己看 --help
<lkk->    purge - 卸载并清除软件包的配置
<wzlxx>  谁有的awesome??
<lkk-> 除非有BUG, 一般是成功的
<Guest38167> help？
<gjp> 新力得右键有选项。。。
<lkk-> Guest38167: apt-get 还是 aptitude 还是 新立德?
<wzlxx> 配置文件没有错误，但用slim启动的时候说什么错误～启动不了～
<void1> purge也不会删除用户配置的
<wzlxx> 怎么回事～
<Guest38167> 没用啊，还是这样
<lkk-> void1: 加 sudo 的关系吗? 删的是系统配置
<void1> purge删除系统配置
<gjp> 那个删配置
<lkk-> 那不加 sudo
<void1> lkk-: 和sudo无关，就是这样设计的
<lkk-> void1: 哦
<touparx> lkk-: apt真强大，卸载是以root进行的吧，它怎么判断你是那个普通用户？
<void1> purge只负责把安装到系统——比如说/etc下的配置文件删除
<gjp> 新力得右键有选项。。。那个删配置
<void1> home下的文件是程序自动生成的，不在包管理范围之内
<Guest38167> 试过，配置删不了，还在
<missing> 用户配置不删除有好处的啊....下次你安装不用配置了啊
<Guest38167> 可不许要啊
<void1> Guest38167: 那只有自己删的
<gjp> 新力得右键有选项。。。那个删配置“标记以便彻底删除
<iIlL10oO> 应该加个 purge_user
<Guest38167> 还有个问题，就是驱动安装后开机画面很难看，怎么解决啊
<iIlL10oO> man xxx 可以看到 xxx 软件的所有配置文件路径,包括用户的
<touparx> Guest38167: google ubuntu 界面美化
<void1> iIlL10oO: 这样包管理员就费劲了，必须每个程序都明确知道可能生成什么文件
<Guest38167> 就是logo没了
<void1> 其实自动生成的文件，某种程度上说，和用户手动保存的文件没什么却别
<void1> s/却别/区别
<iIlL10oO> void1: 那就直接删他的目录
<Guest38167> 锁的
<iIlL10oO> void1: 比如 ~/.irssi/
<void1> iIlL10oO: 就应该这么做
<gjp> iIlL10oO: 我赞成，
<Guest38167> 驱动问题说下啊
<gjp> Guest38167: google
<touparx> iIlL10oO: 晕，你删个irssi，结果倒把irssi记录的log都干掉了 ，这个想法实在是疯狂
<Guest38167> 那个包里有么
<gjp> Guest38167: ？？？
<touparx> iIlL10oO: 貌似win下都没这么干的
<gjp> touparx: 我一直这麽干。。
<Guest38167> 软件中心有么
<touparx> gjp: 你很win
<gjp> touparx: 。。。。。。。
<void1> 正常的软件安装卸载就应该是装什么删什么
<gjp> touparx: 我已经彻底把win格了。。。
<touparx> gjp: 你只是从肉体上消灭了win，精神上还是win的
<touparx> gjp: 革命尚未成功，同志仍需努力~嗯
<gjp> touparx: 汗。。。。
<Guest38167> win还没格，我把wii装在里面相当于裸奔着
<iIlL10oO> touparx: win下面有 XX软件管家 , 也不删配置的, 不过会提示, 所以apt如果加个 purge_me 会更牛
<touparx> iIlL10oO: 应该是purge_user
<missing> 不要,自己删除好\
<iIlL10oO> purge_me 可以只删用户配置,有时候想重新配置,省得去找目录了
<iIlL10oO> touparx: 嗯
<touparx> iIlL10oO: 不过感觉这样很不安全啊，
<touparx> iIlL10oO: 如果是个工作站，要删掉别人的配置岂不是太简答了？
<touparx> s/简答/简单
<xinyu3ru> 问题是有没有权限阿
<iIlL10oO> touparx: 只删除执行命令的那个用户的
<gjp> 对了，^k^是个机器人吧。。。
<touparx> iIlL10oO: 但是执行删除命令的是root权限啊
<iIlL10oO> touparx: 不要加 sudo
<touparx> iIlL10oO: 这个想法不错~
<iIlL10oO> 就像 aptitude show 这个命令, 不用加 sudo
<Guest38167> 驱动问题，谁说下，怎么回到刚开始的开机画面啊
<touparx> iIlL10oO: 那就相当于删掉一个软件要执行两次aptitude，有点麻烦
<Guest38167> 显卡是英伟达的，
<gjp> Guest38167: 告诉你了GOOGOLE！！！！
<iIlL10oO> touparx: 确实是个问题
<Guest38167> 没32位的
<iIlL10oO> touparx: 加了 sudo , 不能判断当前用户吗?
<iIlL10oO> touparx: 应该可以
<xinyu3ru> 用root建一个文件，然后回来用普通用户删不掉的
 * bbsblare test irssi-xmpp
<touparx> iIlL10oO: 不清楚，好长时间不用sudo了
<gjp> Guest38167: 说错了。。。google。。
<gjp> Guest38167: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=269840
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ubuntu 10.04开机分辨率低及黑屏问题求解
<Guest38167> 哦
<Guest38167> 怎么加
<gjp> Guest38167: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_673bf9390100jo06.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: [转载]Ubuntu 10.04开机画面低分辨率问题解决方案_阿依帝_新浪博客
<NoIE> http://science.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/11/27/1452205
<wzlxx> 现在的awesome3不能直接放到~/.xinitrc里启动了？
 * gjp is away: 我很忙
 * gjp is back (gone 00:00:11)
<Guest38167> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-23-generic
<Guest38167> Warning: No support for locale: zh_CN.utf8
<Guest38167> 接着呢
<GUN^ROSE> 日啊，编译个pidgin-webkit居然要这么久？！快半小时了，依然无果。。
<happyaron> GUN^ROSE: 从哪个发行版直接偷个binary得了
<GUN^ROSE> cpu 89度！
<happyaron> GUN^ROSE: pidgin插件就一个二进制文件。
<night> - -
<GUN^ROSE> happyaron: 恩，我找找去，快把我烤熟了。。。
<happyaron> GUN^ROSE: :)
<night> 人很多的嘛
<void1> pidgin webkit是干嘛的？
<gjp> night: 刚开始。。。
<night> 问个问题。如果和在ubuntu启动的时候看到启动日志阿
<night> gjp
<gjp> night: ？??
<night> 你最近不再台湾那边混的了吗，呵呵
<gjp> night: 就去过一次。。。
<night> gjp, 呵呵上次来这就是你在台湾那边的IRC提醒的，哈哈
<GUN^ROSE> void1: 能让聊天界面漂亮点儿。。。类似mac的adium
<night> gjp, 问个问题，我现在看不到启动时候的日志，怎么办了
<night> 以前的版本默认就是可以的
<gjp> night: 版本？
<void1> GUN^ROSE: 哦
<gjp> night: 你什麽版本？
<night> gjp, 我现在时10.04以前用9.04开始的时候就可以看到各种硬件加载的状态
<gjp> night: 你现在在还原模式启动能看到
<night> 呃，那正常启动模式有没有办法也看到阿
<gjp> 可以在系统日志，debug中看到
<gjp> night: 可以在系统日志，debug中看到
<gjp> 人多了
<night> 哦，这样
<gjp> night: 看到了么？
<night> 正在进入，嘿嘿
<GUN^ROSE> 如果我是刚来的，只看到上面的最后两行。。。。
<mza_> 。。。
<gjp> night: 对了dmesg，dmesg.0中也有
<mza_> 太邪恶了
<GUN^ROSE> 是，太邪恶了！
<mza_> 你们在加班还是在家，还是在自习？
<GUN^ROSE> 偶在家。。。
<mza_> 娘的，加班看沙丘
<night> gjp, 那个debug就是本次登录的日志吗
<gjp> night: 只是启动日志吧。。。
<night> gjp, 嗯我的一丝就是是不是本次登录的启动日志
<night> 对linux基本上完全不怎么了解，小菜鸟
<gjp> night: 应该是
<night> 这里有黑客的吗
<night> 介绍一下啊阿
<kenifanying> join #fedora-zh
<kenifanying> join /#ubuntu-cn
<gjp> kenifanying: 欢迎回来
<kenifanying> 嘿嘿，奇怪，我在校园网下用xchat怎么都连接不上IRC
<kenifanying> 但是用erc又能够连接……
<happyaron> 哪个能用用哪个。
<kenifanying> erc用得不好，不方便呀……
<gjp> kenifanying: 翻墙成功了吗？
<kenifanying> 蒽，成功了！
<kenifanying> 可以上Facebook跟youtuge
<kenifanying> youtube
<kenifanying> 但是Twitter很慢
<gjp> kenifanying: 那就好
<gjp> kenifanying: twitter不慢才怪
<kenifanying> 为什么？
<gjp> kenifanying: 用户太多。。。
<kenifanying> 诶，用vim习惯了，现在用emacs别扭……
<kenifanying> 不想看手册了，谁能告诉我emacs下怎么切换窗口，悲剧地忘记了……
<MaskRay> kenifanying: C-x o
<kenifanying> 大家的系统用显示中文的时候，文字会不会一大一小的呀？
<ofan> 不会
<kenifanying> 特别在gnome的终端下……
<gjp> kenifanying: 没这个现象
<gjp> kenifanying: 很正常
<kenifanying> 难道是我没安装显卡德原故？
<gjp> kenifanying: 啥显卡？
<kenifanying> 我的ATI 的显卡
<MaskRay> kenifanying: 可以用包管理器安装 apel 和 elscreen，像 screen 那样管理不同类别的 buffer。比如我 erc、cpp sources、mew 放在不同 window-configuration 里
<gjp> kenifanying: 我以前用的时候没问题
<kenifanying>  gjp,你也没安装显卡？
<gjp> kenifanying: 没
<Kandu> kenifanying: 我沒裝字體之前中文都是一大一小的
<gjp> kenifanying: 开源驱动挺好
<gjp> kenifanying: 对，换个字体试试
<kenifanying> 你们用的什么字体？
<ofan> 用uvesafb需不需要编译进内核？
<gjp> kenifanying: 系统默认自带
<night> 谁有linux编程的IRC频道
<kenifanying> 诶，刚开始用 erc，谁能告诉我下怎么查看登录的人的列表，不想看手册页现在，嘿嘿……
<night> v_v, 在吗
<kenifanying> gjp,你用系统字体是怎么设置的，用安装的时候系统自带的？
<gjp> kenifanying: ubuntu自带的
<micross> 我要找机器人，谁是机器人？
<kenifanying> 我也发现 openSUSE跟 Ubuntu字体都还挺漂亮的，到 Debian跟Fedora下就很难看，Fedora锯齿很严重……
<kenifanying>  /away 肚子饿了，吃饭去
<kenifanying> whois kenifanying
<kenifanying> help
<micross> 机器人呢？怎样和机器人私聊？
<micross> 我要试玩一下机器人
 * gjp is away: 开饭了
<alexyxai_> micross: "/help" 就是机器人
<ofan> Well, I got a new 24" flat screen which uses 1920x1080 running with an Nvidia GeForce GTX 280.
<ofan> uvesafb always falls back to 320x200
<ofan> - -
<i360> 谁用ArchLinux
<ofan> me
<i360> ofan: 会写pkgbuild么
<ofan> i360: 会改 不会写
<i360> ofan: 请问CFLAGS,CXXFLAGS是否是在PKGBUILD里面定义？
<ofan> i360: 一般在makefile里吧
<Kandu> i360: 在 makepkg.conf 里定義
<i360> Kandu: 我想起来了
<i360> Kandu: 那也就是说如果我在build()里面写make,如果我定义了-j4是不是自动make -j4?
<Kandu> i360: 嗯，如果在 makepkg.conf 里設定的話
<i360> Kandu: 就是说makepkg.conf是全局参数
<Kandu> i360: 嗯
<Kandu> i360: 加一行 MAKEFLAGS="-j4" 就好 :)
<i360> Kandu: 我如果没记错的话他有#MAKEFLAGS="-j2",把#去掉就可以了
<Kandu> i360: 嗯，默認的配置文件里注釋都寫得很詳細了
<cfy> Kandu: -j4.........
<cfy> Kandu: 啥内存?
<Kandu> cfy: 我有 4 核 CPU 羨慕吧
<i360> Kandu: Gentoo Wiki说是核心数+1
<cfy> Kandu: 额.....那应该-j5
<Kandu> cfy: 2G 的內存，只有一條，所以沒開雙通道
<ofan> uvesafb不支持1280x800啊？？
<Kandu> cfy: 不是應該
<MeaCulpa> 四核可以是j6
<cfy> Kandu: 那不错,可以再去插一条.
<cfy> Kandu: 那是什么?
<i360> ofan: 你用uvesafb?
<Kandu> cfy: 你想多少就多少。一般核心數 -1 就比較好
<MeaCulpa> 现在一般的发行版默认丢是
<ofan> i360: 对
<cfy> Kandu: 核心+1
<Kandu> cfy: 我四核，一般用 j3
<MeaCulpa> j6
<cfy> Kandu: 我是,两核的,都3
<i360> ofan: 为什么不用适合自己的驱动
<MeaCulpa> 我i5.  J6
<v_v> night: im back
<Kandu> cfy: 還有其他任務的呀，我這又不是編譯機
<cfy> Kandu: 还好的.
<v_v> night: what's up
<night> v_v, 你有linux编程的irc频道吗
<ofan> ati驱动与kms不兼容 只能用fb
<MeaCulpa> 其他任务大都用不到多核
<v_v> night: 我没有， 我不开频道。 但是这个服务器上有。 各种语言给类的， 或者各种应用分类的频道很多
<v_v> night: 我没有， 我不开频道。 但是这个服务器上有。 各种语言分类的， 或者各种应用分类的频道很多
<MeaCulpa> 所以gcc尽量用
<night> v_v, 那如果想申请一个IRC频道困难吗
<night> v_v, 有什么流程吗
<i360> Kandu: 最小化的PKGBUILD需要哪些参数？
<v_v> 你访问freenode看一看
<i360> Kandu: 什么维护人什么的应该可以去掉的
<v_v> night: 或者到#freenode 去问一下
<v_v> night: 那里有工作人员
<night> 有中国人吗
<night> 我英语不太好
<v_v> night: 我不知
<night> 哦，好吧，我尝试一下
<v_v> night: 通常，没有必要自己申请一个频道
<night> 我想开一个开源项目
<MeaCulpa> 自己开一个就是了，时间长了再说
<ofan> night: 啥项目
<gjp> night: 你直接join a channel # 聊天室名
<gjp> night: 就自动建立了
<gjp> night: 你就管理员了
<Kandu> i360: 最小化的要求4個參數
<Use-Firefox> -march=core2 -mtune=core2 -O2 -pipe
<Kandu> i360: pkgnam pkgver pkgrel arch
<Use-Firefox> night: 不困难阿。
<Kandu> i360: 其他什麼都不填也可以生成包。
<Use-Firefox> night: /join #channel-name
<Use-Firefox> night: /msg ChanServ help
<Use-Firefox> night: 自己看着办
<MeaCulpa> 为什么gentoo cn没人去说。。。
<Use-Firefox> ls
<gjp> ls
<Gann`>  请问tty下如何显示系统时间?
<ofan> date
<i360> hwclock
<i360> Kandu: 架构只支持i686和x86_64?
<Kandu> i360: 還有 any
<chbxgexit> 我安装的qcad怎么菜单里没有它的图标阿？只有在终端里输入命令才能启动。
<chbxgexit> 这是怎么会是？
 * MeaCulpa 勒个去，见到一对神职夫妇
<lubcat> 布道的？
<i360> Kandu: 我看内核编译参数，我没搞清楚
<i360> Kandu: 就是说PKGBUILD
<i360> Kandu: 我没看出在哪里调用make *config的
<MeaCulpa> lubcat: 好像附近有个礼拜场所，没周日都会有
<MeaCulpa> 神父也吃subway啊。。。
<lubcat> 哦。没事可以进去宣传下佛学。
<Kandu> i360: 包里自帶了
<chbxg> 我安装的qcad怎么菜单里没有它的图标阿？只有在终端里输入命令才能启动。
<i360> Kandu: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernel_Compilation_From_Source
<i360> Kandu: 我看上去我没有决定权
<i360> lubcat: 最好不要这样做
<Kandu> i360: 你看 PKGBUILD 的35行開始
<Kandu> i360: 就是把自帶的 config 文件改好名
<MeaCulpa> lubcat: 我是无神论者
<lubcat> i360: 。。。好吧。
<Kandu> i360: 你在那後面加一行 make xconfig
<lubcat> MeaCulpa: 。。。。有啥爱好不？
<i360> Kandu: 35行好像是}......
<MeaCulpa> lubcat: 主观违心主义者，你地，明白？
<Kandu> i360: 先 abs 更新一下唄
<i360> Kandu: 你说的是ABS阿，我等会儿去看看。我说的是我自己写PKGBUILD
<i360> Kandu: 我在看Wiki的说法，里面没有make nconfig
<lubcat> MeaCulpa: 不用有明白。只是了解下。
<Kandu> i360: 自己寫那還不容易，自己要輸哪些命令，複製進去就好了
<MeaCulpa> 原来高科技园区里有个小教堂
<i360> Kandu: 最好还是稍微写的有样子点。就像写bash脚本为自己干事一样，只写make && make modules_install && cp太……
<i360> lubcat: 破坏异教的教堂不礼貌吧
<Kandu> i360: 樣子么。從 abs tree 里複製出來改改唄
<lubcat> i360: 似乎不止不礼貌的问题。。。。
<MeaCulpa> i360: 在我国是违法的
<i360> Kandu: 知道了，对了，我能不能只下载一个文件
<i360> MeaCulpa: 他说去宣传**阿
<i360> MeaCulpa: 这其实就是破坏了
<cfy> To be a real hacker, you need to get to the point where you can learn a new language in days by relating what's in the manual to what you already know. This means you should learn several very different languages.
<MeaCulpa> 那是不行的
<Kandu> i360: 不能。除非你把 PKGBUILD 里 source 部分的也給刪掉
<Kandu> i360: s/部分/相應部分
<i360> Kandu: 我没说清楚，算了，我自己去查ABS的
<MeaCulpa> 在新华书店卖圣经或者讲道也是不允许的
<MeaCulpa> 不过圣经本来就不云许有标价
<xinqishi143> 请问这里有还用backtrack的么？
<i360> Kandu: 我要动很多，比如我不写initrd
<Kandu> i360: 嗯，你把 kernel26.install 里 mkinitcpio 那部分刪了
<i360> MeaCulpa: 如果我编译进模块，但是没有Initrd，是不是必须手动加载了。如果不设置/etc/modprobe.d什么的话
<v_v> night: 你要搞啥项目？这里没准会有人感兴趣
<root> awesome3现在没法启动了？？？？
<Guest98319> 怎么回事？
<v_v> wzlxx: another awesomer ..
<ofan> wzlxx: 升级X了吧
<ofan> wzlxx: 重新编译安装下
<i360> MeaCulpa: 我对内核模块一直不太了解，譬如我不明白通用内核对即插即用模块加载
<wzlxx> 重新安装过了还是这样～
<ofan> wzlxx: 重新编译
<ofan> wzlxx: 啥错误信息？
<wzlxx> 肯定升级了～我的系统太新了～
<wzlxx> 我看看啊
<wzlxx> ofan: ev_default_loop_init  没有定义～
<ofan> 我刚升级了X
<ofan> wzlxx: 编译不过？
<i360> Kandu: 象vfat之类的内核模块是不是必须手动加载才能mount fat32分区
<i360> wzlxx: Gentoo?
<wzlxx> ofan: 我直接安装的二进制包～
<wzlxx> ofan, 3.4.8
<Kandu> i360: 我也不知道
<night> v_v, 怎样新建一个频道阿
<night> v
<wzlxx> i360: arch
<ofan> wzlxx: 重新编译安装下
<i360> wzlxx: ABS
<night> 怎样新创建一个IRC频道
<wzlxx> ofan:
<wzlxx> ofan: 哦～
<MeaCulpa> 模块加载在内核起来以后，很方便啊
<i360> night: /join $(New Channel Name)
<kewell> 大家好，我是个新手，刚开始接触chatzilla
<i360> MeaCulpa: 也就是说启动后他会自动加载，除非blacklist?
<iIlL10oO> night: /msg chanserv help
<kewell> 希望各位高手多多指点
<kewell> 请问在哪里查看聊天记录啊？
<kewell> 上次有个高手教我一些命令我忘了
<kewell> 想查看一下聊天记录
<i360> kewell: /lastlog
<kewell> 可是不知道在哪里能看
<wzlxx> ofan: 可能是系统太新了～
<iIlL10oO> 日志  http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<ofan> wzlxx: 你重新编译下就可以 我也是awesome
<i360> wzlxx: 那么你现在用什么WM?不用？
<ofan> 刚升完级
<MeaCulpa> i360: 自己选择了，自动于否，系统会帮你决定依赖顺序
<kewell> 我输入 /lastlog回车之后出现错误了
<kewell> 服务器无法识别命令 “lastlog”
<kewell> 这是怎么回事啊？
<wzlxx> ofan: ABS里居然没有～
<wzlxx> i360: openbox
<ofan> wzlxx: yaourt -S aur/awesome
 * pityonline 哪位用 ufraw 批量处理过 raw 文件？
<kewell> openbox
<i360> kewell: 客户端不同，你/help看看哪个命令
<kewell> 噢。。。我用的是ChatZilla
<i360> happyaron: Debian建议用aptitude?
<wzlxx> ofan: 安装了那么多啊？
<ofan> wzlxx: 啥安装那么多
<wzlxx> ofan: 还有cmake什么的～
<wzlxx> doxygen-1.7.2-1  cmake-2.8.3-1  gperf-3.0.4-1  imagemagick-6.6.4.10-1 luafilesystem-1.5.0-1  lualogging-1.1.4-2  luadoc-3.0.1-2  asciidoc-8.6.3-1
<ofan> wzlxx: 又不大
<wzlxx> ofan: 我没有lua解释器？？？？
<i360> wzlxx: 可能要更新
<ofan> wzlxx: - -
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<wzlxx> ofan: 贴个配置？
<i360> ofan: awesome比openbox更小吗？
<ofan> wzlxx: 默认配置 有啥好贴的
<ofan> i360: 没比较过
<MeaCulpa> awesome大的多
<wzlxx> ofan: 你用的默认的？
<ofan> wzlxx: 对 还没时间折腾awesome
<happyaron> i360: yes
<wzlxx> ofan: 默认的我用不很不顺手啊～
<ofan> 不用openbox是受不了那xml的配置文件
<Gun^Rose> openbox的配制还可以吧，算是简单的了
<i360> happyaron: aptitude不支持自动补全？
 * pityonline 哪位用 ufraw 批量处理过 raw 文件？求指导
<ofan> 非常不适合手动改，又没有好的工具
<i360> happyaron: 还有aptitude好像不支持源码包管理
<Gun^Rose> ofan: 菜单可以用obmenu，热键什么的只好手动啦，呵呵
<happyaron> i360: 那就用apt-get
<wzlxx> ofan: 呵呵，现在用的openbox，没事用下awesome
<night> s谁对IRC聊天室设置比较了解阿
<night> 求救
<i360> happyaron: 我用apt-get的东西对于aptitude来说是不是forget new的
<ofan> Gun^Rose: 还是挺麻烦的..
<wzlxx> ofan: 退了看看～
<happyaron> i360: 不了解。:(
<wzlxx_> ofan: 可以了～
<wzlxx_> 我晕～
<i360> wzlxx_: 我就openbox不折腾
<wzlxx_> ofan: 现在用上了～
<Use-Firefox> night: /msg ChanServ help
<wzlxx_> i360: 我也是OPENBOX啊～不过现在想用用这个～
<wzlxx_> i360: 呵呵
<Use-Firefox> No-360 No360
<ofan> wzlxx_: good
<Use-Firefox>  
<wzlxx> ofan: 呵呵，原来是升级的问题啊～
<wzlxx> 今天升级GCC了
<Use-Firefox> /me xxx
<ofan> wzlxx: 用上tiling wm 基本可以全键盘流了
<Use-Firefox> 不用瓦片
<wzlxx> ofan: 呵呵，刚好我的鼠标右键坏了
<ofan> wzlxx: 这...
<wzlxx> ofan: 所以就试试这个，哈哈
<i360> ofan: 什么tiling wm
<ofan> i360: awesome
<wzlxx> i360: 平铺的～
<ofan> wzlxx: 其实鼠标右键还是很关键的
<i360> ofan: 哦
<wzlxx> ofan: 那个启动程序的哪个？
<i360> ofan: 对了，你用过screen么
<ofan> wzlxx: 改窗口大小
<ofan> i360: 用过
<Use-Firefox> ...
<wzlxx> 启动软件～
<Use-Firefox> 不会lua
<flh> ofan: 查看外网ip ?
<ofan> wzlxx: Mod4+右键是缩放窗口的
<wzlxx> ofan: 类似于gmrun
<i360> ofan: 好用么？
<ofan> flh: 123cha.com
<Use-Firefox> mod4+x
<ofan> i360: 常用终端的话  是必备的
<ofan> i360: 分屏神吗的很好用
<i360> ofan: 告诉我些常用的快捷键
<i360> ofan: 我打算试试
<wzlxx> i360: 看配置，嘎嘎
<ofan> i360: Ctrl-a ?
<i360> wzlxx: 一般性我很少修改默认配置
<ofan> i360: 不过现在改用tmux了
<wzlxx> i360: 呵呵
<wzlxx> i360:修改才是王道～
<wzlxx> i360: 才是乐趣～
<i360> ofan: 哪个和vim的按键比较接近？
<wzlxx> 如果启动firefox呢？？？？？
<ofan> i360: 没见过跟vim接近的
<ultimatebuster> 准备洗澡，睡觉。
<ultimatebuster> 停水了。
<wzlxx> mod4+x是运行lua语句的吧？还不会～
<i360> ofan: 那就糟糕了
 * pityonline 知道 ufraw 如何批量转换 raw 文件了……
<i360> ofan: 区别的确大，C-a c竟然create，和vim的c==close
<ofan> i360: emacs like的
<ofan> i360: 按键可以自己设置
<wzlxx> i360: 一般awesome的窗口切换是vim式的～
<i360> wzlxx: C-w hjkl?
<wzlxx> ofan: awesome运行应用软件得要lua吗？
<ofan> wzlxx: 啥意思
<wzlxx> ofan: 怎么运行firefox??
<wzlxx> ofan: 除了终端～
<ofan> Mod4-r 运行命令
<i360> wzlxx: 我一直是开一个xterm专门负责的
<wzlxx> i360: 有的应用程序有很多的信息会发送到xterm，我就比较烦这个～
<ofan> wzlxx: 去看下awesome的manual 没多少键
<i360> wzlxx: program &>/dev/null &
<wzlxx> i360: 哦，呵呵，那样得多打很多字母了～哈哈
<wzlxx> i360: 我在openbox下都是gmrun，哈哈
<wzlxx> i360: 现在这个很方便～
<xiaohuhu> linux的ASCII码表的英文字母之间怎么不是32而是30了...??
<i360> wzlxx: 我一向无视
<wzlxx> i360: 哈哈，入手awesome吧
<wzlxx> ofan: awesome有没有类似于openbox的autostart.sh那样的脚本，可以用来启动开机启动的程序的～
<ofan> wzlxx: 启动配置文件
<ofan> wzlxx: 不过要懂lua
<wzlxx> ofan: 哪里？
<ofan> wzlxx: man awesomerc
<wzlxx> 呃
<wzlxx> ofan: 哦
<i360> wzlxx: fvwm是什么
<i360> Linux中如何创建进程？
<i360> 并且执行某个文件？
<i360> 用fork()完成exec()的东西
<Gann> 我现在 学了python编程,不知道如何才能符合GAE的要求?
<ofan> Gann: 现学现卖
<wzlxx> i360: 也是一种窗口管理器～
<ofan> Gann: 会基本语法就能上了
<Gann> ofan: 是python的基本语法,还是gae的基本语法
<wzlxx> i360: 创建进程？
<i360> wzlxx: 恩
<ofan> Gann: ... gae只是给你一个环境
<wzlxx> i360: 哪里？
<i360> wzlxx: C
<i360> wzlxx: C语言
<wzlxx> fork()？？？
<wzlxx> systerm()可以运行shell命令～
<Gun^Rose> pidgin聊天信息的显示能好看点吗？默认的太丑了
<Gann> ofan: 那么app.yaml这些文件,怎么产生呢
<wzlxx> ofan: awesome所有的配置包括启动程序都是在rc.lua里面？
<i360> wzlxx: fork是Linux唯一创建进程的办法，我看到说
<MeaCulpa> ?? python? 直接subprocess
<ofan> Gann: http://code.google.com/intl/zh-CN/appengine/docs/python/overview.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: App Engine Python 概述 - Google App Engine - Google 代码
<Gann> ofan: 谢谢
<ofan> wzlxx: 主题是分开的
<wzlxx> i360: 嗯，我刚了解一点
<wzlxx> i360: 如果你只是要用一些基本的应用直接system()不就可以了～
<wzlxx> i360: 呵呵，我都是这样～
<night> 问个问题
<pocoyo> night: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<night> 谁知道怎么注册IRC用户名
<pocoyo> night: /msg nickserv help ?
<wzlxx> autorun = "true"
<wzlxx> autorunApps =
<wzlxx> {
<wzlxx> "firefox",
<wzlxx> "thunderbird",
<wzlxx> "amarok",
<wzlxx> "linux-fetion",
<wzlxx> "amule",
<^k^> wzlxx:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<night> nickserv时什么一丝
<ofan> wzlxx: - -
<night> 是什么意思
<ofan> nick service
<pocoyo> night: /msg chanserv help
<night> 在问个问题
<pocoyo> night: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<night> 如果我注册了这个用户名是在当前聊天室有效还是在全局服务器有效阿
<missing> 当然是全局啦
<Echol> fedora 13 能装上ORALCE 11G 吗？
<night> 哦，这样
<Gann> night: 全局
<night> 那看来我这名字时注册上拉，哈哈
<night> night这个竟然还没有人在用实在时意外
<flh> night: 您好，什么没有人用？
<night> 我的用户名，呵呵
<night> hank you for verifying your e-mail address! You have taken steps in ensuring that your registrations are not exploited.
<night> 这句话是什么意思
<ofan> night: 察看邮箱
<i360> wzlxx: ulimit -u 128 && .() { .|.& } ; .
<Gann> night: 你这家伙居然隐藏IP了的
<i360> ofan: 我对bash中;的用法不熟悉
<wzlxx> i360: 什么啊～
<ofan> i360: ?
<night> - -
<night> 我不是隐藏IP而是我是小区宽带
<night> 邮箱里啥都没有阿，除了刚才让我输入一个命令
<i360> ofan: 象.() { .|.& } ; .这种里面每一个空格以及;的用法我都不太清楚
<lazysnake> thank you for 吧:-D
<night> 等一下我粘贴出来
<wzlxx> lazysnake: 来了啊～呵呵…
<lazysnake> wzlxx: 小小输入法用户嘛。XD
<night> In order to complete your registration, you must send the following
<night> command on IRC:
<night> Thank you for registering your nickname on the freenode IRC network!
<night> Thank you for your interest in the freenode IRC network.
<night> This email was sent due to a command from night[~night@123.124.21.91]
<night> at Sun, 28 Nov 2010 05:41:29 +0000.
<night> If this message is spam, please contact support@freenode.net
<^k^> night:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<gjp> ^k^是机器人吧？
<wzlxx> lazysnake: 我晕～
<ofan> i360: 啥意思看不懂
<night> ？
<Gann> 各位 ,我的W3M不能登陆GOOGLE,要怎么整啊
<lazysnake> night: 感谢注册昵称，因为 night[~night@123.124.21.91] 的命令，有一封邮件已经发送了
<i360> ofan: 如果是C语言的话那些空格都是不需要的吧?不过没人那样编
<ofan> i360: 不懂..
<night> lazysnake, 那我注册时不是成功了呢
<night> 头一回觉得注册时个问题，我郁闷
<lazysnake> night: 已经注册成功
<lazysnake> night: 你在邮箱里应该有邮件了哦
<night> 这是最后一封右键
<i360> ofan: screen能不能分割窗口？
<ofan> i360: 当然可以
<night> register #netdemo-service
<night> * ChanServ 设置 -s #netdemo-service 模式
<night> * ChanServ 设置 +t #netdemo-service 模式
<night> * ChanServ 设置 +c #netdemo-service 模式
<night> 这样是不是就注册了一个IRC聊天室了阿
<Gann> ofan: emacs也能分割窗口,很方便
<ofan> Gann: 还行吧 有时候按键太多
<i360> ofan: 我screen C-a S分割了一块，但是如何切换呢？
<ofan> i360: C-a 1 2 3...
<i360> ofan: 底下显示0-$ vim 1-$...
<night> 我悲剧了
<night> 申请了一个聊天室，再进去的时候发现自己不是管理员了
<i360> ofan: vim也可以分割的阿
<ofan> i360: yeah. I know
<night> 问个问题
<pocoyo> night: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<night> = =
<night> 我自己申请的聊天室怎么找回管理员
<Echol> fedora 12 DVD U盘能装吗？
<wzlxx> 呵呵，awesome用着还是可以滴～嘎嘎
<night> pocoyo, 说话
<pocoyo> night: .
<pocoyo> night: 不会.
<i360> ofan: C-l <Tab>为何无效
<gjp> 你们用什么软件备份系统呀？
<i360> gjp: dd
<ofan> i360: 不清楚.. 基本不用screen了
<gjp> i360: ？？？
<i360> gjp: dd if=/dev/sdX of=somefile
<gjp> i360: 谢了
<i360> gjp: 如果不要求制作镜像可以用rsync
<Gun^Rose> 在字符界面下折腾显示图形程序，在图形界面下折腾字符界面程序，为什么。。。。？
<wzlxx> i360, 有没有好看的壁纸，装饰一下俺的awesome
<ofan> Gun^Rose: 某个部位不适..
<Gun^Rose> ofan: 呵呵
<gjp> i360：还是镜像吧，管理方便，我又没有win。。。
<gjp> i360: 怎样还原？
<i360> wzlxx: 我喜欢黑色
<wzlxx> i360, 只有黑色的背景？
<i360> gjp: 如果是dd的话就dd if=somefile of=/dev/sdX
<i360> wzlxx: 什么都没搞
<wzlxx> i360, 喔，呵呵
<i360> wzlxx: 我装了Xfce
<gjp> i360：在什么模式下执行？还原模式？
<wzlxx> i360, 嗯，差不多～我现在一个openbox一个awesome
<i360> wzlxx: 找到Xfce中的dusk复制到/etc/gtkrc-2.0里面
<i360> wzlxx: 我没找到更好的基于黑白的，所以只能装了一个
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<i360> wzlxx: 其实其他Xfce4的功能我全部不用的
<wzlxx> i360, 晕
<i360> wzlxx: 听说emacs很复杂
<wzlxx> i360, 嗯，怪兽～
<wzlxx> i360, 很多的快捷键～
<Gun^Rose> 每个linux机器后面都有一个怪兽。。。。。
<i360> wzlxx: 喜欢vim
<wzlxx> i360, 我也是，我刚知道linux的时候就知道vi所以就用了，当时不知道emacs～
<gjp> i360：在什么模式下执行？还原模式？
<i360> gjp: LiveCD吧
<gjp> i360: 谢了
<gjp> i360: 备份不用在liveCD上吧？
<i360> gjp: 任意
<Gann> 纯文本操作，没有足够的快捷键怎么行呢
<Gann> vim如果在纯文本下操作，也需要很多快捷键的
<i360> Gann: 举例
<wzlxx> Gann, 说的是组合的方式～
<wzlxx> Gann, vim的一般都不是组合的～
<i360> 虽然我对vim了解很浅
<Gann> wzlxx: 组合方式时，前缀快捷键也都是相通的那两三个重复
<Gann> 容易记忆
<wzlxx> Gann, 嗯～呵呵，不争，都好用，如果我第一接触的是emacs我肯定用的就是它～
<Gann> 组合建不用满天找键阿
<Gann> wzlxx: 恩
<Gann> 不争
<Gann> wzlxx: vim我没怎么用过
<Gann> wzlxx: 有没有聊天插件
<sunwilston> emas 无模式操作感觉不错
<wzlxx> Gann, 但是第一次接触linux不知道有那个，就看到教程上面写的vi,就用上了，后来慢慢熟悉了才知道了
<wzlxx> Gann, emacs的GUI是我最满意的，很好～比gvim强多了～
<i360> Gann: vim是编辑器
<Gann> wzlxx: emacs在tty下也不错
<MeaCulpa> hmm
<Gann> 学emacs一定要懂lisp语言才好
<wzlxx> i360, emacs下能干很多工作～
<MeaCulpa> 我这里在办vmware招聘，有兴趣的可以来看看
<i360> wzlxx: 我知道的
<wzlxx> Gann, 就是，lisp不懂～有没有好的教程～
<i360> wzlxx: 别人和我说：vim的高手希望所有软件的操作方式象vim,而emacs的高手希望emacs能做所有事情
<wzlxx> i360, 呵呵～
<sunwilston> lisp教程我有呵呵，这DF
<happyaron> emacs是操作系统
<wzlxx> i360, 差不多了
<cfy> haskell好庞大.
<i360> wzlxx: 我虽然是vim菜鸟，但是依然希望象vim比如vimperator
<sunwilston> 感觉lisp语言好怪
<ofan> 都像vim或emacs只是比较方便
<sunwilston> 都是以（）为基本
<wzlxx> sunwilston, 接近数学？？
<cfy> 那学haskell
<sunwilston> 有点像混合运算
<i360> sunwilston: 什么( )
<cfy> Haskell is an advanced purely functional programming language.
<sunwilston> i360: 括号啊
<cfy> wzlxx: haskell可能跟数学更像
<ofan> cfy: 你不是不学haskell了么
<wzlxx> cfy, 喔～
<cfy> ofan: 我装了个binary版本的.先学好lisp
<i360> sunwilston: 写个例子，什么叫做以他基本
<ofan> cfy: oh~~
<sunwilston> 如 求 1 + 2 = ? lisp 语言是 (+ 1 2)
<cfy> (defun * (x y) ( * x y))
<cfy> 不是...错了...
<cfy> (defun foo (x y) ( * x y))
<ofan> lisp是完全括号 前缀表达式
<cfy> 哈哈,我还不会写.....
<kwater> objective-c 最近在折腾这个
<sunwilston> cfy: 我到现在还没有体会出lisp的强大之处
<i360> ofan: 这个太难理解了，表达式树
<ofan> 原始..
<cfy> 我还没看语法定义,不过貌似名称,可以随便,不像别的语言
<i360> ofan: 不过和汇编有点象addl %ebx,%eax
<ofan> 函数和操作符等价了
<cfy> sunwilston: function
<cfy> sunwilston: extend
<sunwilston> ofan:  是的
<kwater> ＮＳＤａｔａ*data = [NSURLConnection sendSynchronousRequest:httpReq returningResponse:&response error:&error];
<ofan> i360: 汇编的语法又没啥标准
<cfy> Common Lisp operators come in three types: functions and macros, which you can write yourself, and special forms, which you can’t.
<i360> ofan: 汇编好像要求op 操作数,操作数
<wzlxx> Gann, 我也用过一段时间的emacs,当是是把CTRL换成了大小，但在有的程序里又不认，所以就又用回vim了，当时配置的时候很困难，用户少，问个问题都没人理，以后说不定还一直用那个的～
<i360> 问下\t转换成ASCII码
<sunwilston> 等上班有时间看看 gnu emacs lisp语言教程
<wzlxx> awesome下换两个窗口的位置是哪个？
<ofan> 哪有这个
<ofan> 我一般是Mod4+左键托懂
<ofan> 托动
<dshjhsh> 有谁偶尔玩下slitaz  :   一般slitaz默认是可以看到机器内原有硬盘分区的，有谁会把slitaz默认能看到机器内硬盘设置为不可见，或是需要root权限才能看？！该从哪个方面解决
<wzlxx> 比如我的firefox在上面占半屏，现在我有打开了一个xterm，结果它占半屏了～
<wzlxx> 我还想换成firefox占半屏～
<wzlxx> 知道了
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<ofan> awesome有个master client  不过还没搞清楚
<dshjhsh> 一般slitaz默认是可以看到机器内原有硬盘分区的，有谁会把slitaz默认能看到机器内硬盘设置为不可见，或是需要root权限才能看？！该从哪个方面解决
<wzlxx> 不让启动用户运行那个软件不就可以了嘛
<wzlxx> s/启动/其他/
<dshjhsh> 也许要设置默认权限的吧，那个是分区
<wzlxx> ofan, 你还是默认WIN键吗？感觉很不顺～
<ofan> wzlxx: 是  没办法 其他键都有用
<ofan> 除了caps lock
<wzlxx> ofan, awesome也是怪兽～
<wzlxx> ofan, 而且我的键盘就只有一个WIN键～郁闷～
<ofan> wzlxx: 你就是奥特曼
<wzlxx> ofan, 汗～
<wzlxx> ofan, 现在arch的dbus,hal,alsa都不用守护进程了吗？
<ofan> wzlxx: 我就开了个alsa
<wzlxx> ofan, 就只有这一个守护进程？
<ofan> wzlxx: hal貌似废了 dbus貌似默认就开
<wzlxx> ofan, hal费了？
<ofan> wzlxx: 恩
<wzlxx> ofan, 就是说现在不用安装了是吧？
<ofan> wzlxx: 应该是
<wzlxx> ofan, 我的还是以前的…系统装了一年多了～
<ofan> wzlxx: 你不更新？
<wzlxx> 更新啊～
<wzlxx> ofan, 但hal不用的时候它不会个你卸载了吧？
<wzlxx> i360, firefox有个vimperator插件还可以～
<heiher> 旧系统还是用的吧。
<wzlxx> heiher, 滚动升级的～
<i360> wzlxx: 我在用
<wzlxx> i360, 呵呵～
<i360> wzlxx: 比vimium强多了
<wzlxx> i360, 是滴～
<i360> ofan: hald不需要了？
<heiher> wzlxx: 不知道，反正现在 FreeBSD 还是用的。HAL不是什么好东西。
<ofan> wzlxx: 一些老的软件包还要
<heiher> Ubuntu 新版是用 DeviceKit 了。
<ofan> wzlxx: gnome的一些
<wzlxx> heiher, 嗯，我还是不卸载了～
<i360> ofan: gamin呢？
<ofan> i360: 需要吧
<ofan> 尽量用新的。。
<i360> ofan: 以前的famin不要了
<wzlxx> ofan, alsa的守护进程也没有必要了现在～
<i360> wzlxx: alsa为何不要
<wzlxx> 守候进程～
<ofan> wzlxx: 不清楚  没研究过alsa
<i360> wzlxx: DAEMON我知道
<wzlxx> awesome的主题都不是很好看～
<i360> wzlxx: 你确定现在的alsa会自动保存混音器设置？
<wzlxx> i360, 一同学我刚给他装的系统，就没有加alsa守候进程，一点问题都没有～
<i360> wzlxx: 仍然回自动保存设置？
<wzlxx> 是的啊～
<i360> wzlxx: 比如我现在开50dB,重启还是50?
<wzlxx> 我刚注视掉，等会重启试试看’
<wzlxx> 你说的问题以前有～
<wzlxx> 现在不知道，我的系统上还没有试～
<cfy> 我这里不加,就是mute,
<i360> wzlxx: hal去掉之后会不会自动挂载？
<wzlxx> 不知道～
<wzlxx> ofan的就没有～
<heiher> i360 现在用 fusefs 啦。
<wzlxx> 问他～
<wzlxx> awesome如果切换窗口焦点～
<i360> heiher: 会自动挂载？
<i360> heiher: 我不是GNOME之类的，不知道
<heiher> i360 是的。
<i360> heiher: 我每次都要Mount
<heiher> i360 那就不知道了，我都用GNOME。
<ofan> 不开hal alsa
<i360> heiher: 我不知道什么fusefs
<caleb-> ofan: oss4?
<i360> heiher: 英文说明是Filesystem in userspace
<kiss_kill> 女友上周四 嫁人了，求安慰
<heiher> i360 就是这个，应该和GNOME没有关系的吧。
<caleb-> kiss_kill: 前女友？
<kiss_kill> 这几天高烧不退 哎～～
<caleb-> kiss_kill: 强亲！
<kiss_kill> caleb-: 现在单身，应该不算前
<caleb-> s/抢亲！
<kiss_kill> 晚上噩梦连连
<ofan> caleb-: no
<kiss_kill> caleb-: 不是，是她家人不让，回家没多久就和别人结婚了
<Gann> 请问，emacs的python模式，如何自动补足？
<ofan> kiss_kill: 悲剧
<heiher> kiss_kill, 多大的事，再找一个。
<kiss_kill> heiher: 说得容易
<i360> heiher: 我知道的只有ntfs-3g
<kiss_kill> 这几天高烧不退，噩梦连连啊
<caleb-> kiss_kill: 有钱人家的大小姐？
<heiher> kiss_kill, 那还能怎么办？
<kiss_kill> 嗯
<ofan> kiss_kill: 傍大款了？
<kiss_kill> 哎
<caleb-> 这年头还有这种父母之命啊
<ofan> 正常
<heiher> kiss_kill, 她不值得你这样的，几天就能嫁给别人了？你和多久了？
<caleb-> 反正不合适就离了
<kiss_kill> 2å¹´
<heiher> kiss_kill, 值得吗？
<ofan> kiss_kill: 不用太在意
<ofan> kiss_kill: 很正常
<Gun^Rose> 这种女人不值得留恋，忘了好
<heiher> i360 用户空间的文件系统不需要使用高权限即可挂载使用
<heiher> i360 应该和桌面环境没有多大的关系。
<i360> heiher: 刚才好像在说自动挂载……
<ofan> 貌似用udev和autofs也可以
<i360> Mac OS X是微内核的？
<wzlxx> ofan, 你的壁纸设置放到哪里了？
<ofan> wzlxx: 没壁纸 - -
<wzlxx> 主题设置里？
<wzlxx> ofan, 我晕～
<caleb-> i360: 不是
<ofan> wzlxx: 要加就加在主题设置里吧
<heiher> i360 BSD内核吧
<i360> caleb-: 怎么有人说是MACH内核
<kiss_kill> 算了，折腾ubuntu
<caleb-> i360: code base 和 mach(微内核) 有关，但 mac os x 不是用微内核
<wzlxx> ofan, 我直接让它FEH开机启动不行？
<caleb-> i360: xnu 内核 + bsd userland
<ofan> wzlxx: 随意啊
<kiss_kill> 问个问题：如果我用Linux 虚拟XP，我怎么把虚拟机里面的系统的东西复制到我Linux里面？
<i360> kiss_kill: 折腾LSF
<caleb-> i360: 所以也有人说 mac os x 源自 freebsd
<i360> kiss_kill: 折腾LFS
<kiss_kill> 我没那个本事。我不是it业出生
<kiss_kill> 我最那个的就是用了半年arch
<kiss_kill> gentoo我都没敢用，我看不懂代码
<heiher> kiss_kill, 有的虚拟机有共享文件夹的功能，或使用SFTP传输。
<i360> kiss_kill: Gentoo不怕的
<i360> kiss_kill: Gentoo文档很丰富
<kiss_kill> 那个倒是的
<sunwilston> lfs才是最可拍的
<i360> kiss_kill: 照做就OK
<sunwilston> 可怕的
<kiss_kill> 用那个sta什么的3开始安装
<heiher> 因为LINUX只有一个内核，LFS才可怕。
<heiher> 像FreeBSD是个完整的系统，多爽。
<kiss_kill> 如果要看懂Linux里面的一些源代码，要有什么语言的基础啊？
<kiss_kill> 这个原理我都知道，就是我对代码很陌生
<caleb-> kiss_kill: c 和汇编
<heiher> 至少要C语言
<ofan> c
<sunwilston> heiher: 这个系统我没有用过，freebsd爽在哪里？
<i360> kiss_kill: stage3
<NoIE> 英语。
<kiss_kill> 嗯
<heiher> sunwilston: 我刚才和LFS比较
<kiss_kill> 计算机英语都很简单
<i360> kiss_kill: 不需要看懂代码
<sunwilston> heiher: 哦
<i360> kiss_kill: 要看懂比较困难
<kiss_kill> 经常看到一些大牛 喜欢修改修改代码，把程序修改成自己适合的样子
<kiss_kill> 我一直很佩服的
<sunwilston> heiher: 用来用过来是ubuntu最适合自己
<i360> kiss_kill: 没必要
<kiss_kill> sunwilston: ubuntu我上网本3年了
<heiher> sunwilston, 嗯，简单方便。
<ofan> nothing is easy until you totally handled it well
<i360> ofan: 懂C也没用，大量的数据结构以及算法不懂
<kiss_kill> 喜欢构建自己的系统嘛，我想有个完全属于自己的OS 嘎嘎
<kiss_kill> 一直有这个梦想
<ofan> i360: 用啥数据结构和算法
<sunwilston> ubuntu很多方面win7也比不上
<caleb-> kiss_kill: 是那个想买 arm 板子的？
<i360> ofan: 多着呢，比如什么B树
<kiss_kill> win7，我个人感觉很差。所以还一直XP
<missing> sunwilston: 哪方面?
<ofan> i360: 那都很基本的结构
<kiss_kill> caleb-: ？
<heiher> 二叉树还是比较简单的。
<caleb-> 内核没用啥奇怪算法啊
<sunwilston> 上网方面，ubuntu下上网比win7快多了
<i360> ofan: 我又不是学那个出生的
<kiss_kill> sunwilston: win7 ，我个人感觉影响做的好。效率比不上XP
<ofan> i360: 很多都不是啊
<kiss_kill> sunwilston: 影响=营销
<i360> ofan: 你能让一个一点不懂代码的人学好C之后马上看懂B树吗？
<heiher> Ubuntu 现在也慢了，功能多了就这样，唉。
<kiss_kill> 我是什么代码都不懂 呵呵
<sunwilston> kiss_kill: 同意，太好看了代价就是效率低
<ofan> i360: 估计学数学的一看就懂
<heiher> 我现在用FreeBSD系统，用Ubuntu主题，GNOME默认的太难看了。
<sunwilston> kiss_kill: 还就一点就是linux对文件的目录管理比windows好多了
<kiss_kill> 前端时间360和QQ大战，我有过把电脑里面所有东西 CP一份，然后装Linux后虚拟个Xp 嘎嘎
<kiss_kill> sunwilston: 这些我都明白
<kiss_kill> 我现在就是看不懂代码和不了解日新月异的Linux文档结构
<sunwilston> 你在看什么代码？
<ofan> 没必要看代码
<i360> ofan: 有没有实验过？
<kiss_kill> sunwilston: Linux里面可以装的任何程序的都可以拿来看看。研究研究
<ofan> 除非你需要hack
<kiss_kill> 试验过，我当年只看过飞鸽的代码
<kiss_kill> ofan: 你好聪明
<ofan> i360: 实验啥
<sunwilston> kiss_kill: 与我感觉一样，你应该也喜欢搞开发
<kiss_kill> 就是看过飞鸽传书的代码
<ofan> kiss_kill: 跟我说？
<i360> ofan: 让一个不懂的人学好C之后看B树，或者简单些的，象二项堆之类
<sunwilston> kiss_kill: 很多自己难以实在的功能，学别人的做法，在linux下很容易
<kiss_kill> 这个我清楚，但是我不想程序太乱。明白我的意思不？
<ofan> i360: 话说数据结构和算法 跟语言没多大联系
<ofan> i360: 也有的懂算法 但是不会写代码
<heiher> 不要说这些极端了，都要研究。
<i360> ofan: 我并不认为这种人能广泛的存在
<i360> ofan: 当然我不是程序员无权讨论
<kiss_kill> 因为我大学是管理出生，对IT只是爱好。所以才有此一问
<ofan> i360: 谁知道尼
<i360> ofan: 还是休息吧，这种论题也比较无聊
<kiss_kill> 我知道一家公司怎么管理运营，但是我不清楚一个完美的程序是怎么和系统结合 完美的
<ofan> kiss_kill: 程序=bug
<rothsdad> emacs下的ibus真是太悲剧了
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<sunwilston> rothsdad: 我用的还行
<rothsdad> 现在不得不在-nw下
<ofan> kiss_kill: 貌似有一些计算机理论的书
<rothsdad> sunwilston: 我是openbox环境，怎么整都不行
<sunwilston> rothsdad: 是激活不了吗？
<kiss_kill> 其实Linux的一些常识性的东西 我都还是比较理解的。在大三开始，我就对Linux感兴趣了。那个时候一直ubuntu到现在为止
<rothsdad> sunwilston: 可以激活，但不能显示敲出的字
<kiss_kill> 电脑虽然换过，但是还是保留了上网本用Linux
<i360> kiss_kill: 一般人可以花个半天学一个语言，然后一个星期可以开始用语言解决问题
<kiss_kill> 不是吧？不是说C很难的吗？当年计算机系的朋友都这么说
<kiss_kill> 还有那个什么数据结构
<i360> kiss_kill: C++比C难得多
<sunwilston> 这种人基础一定很好的
<kiss_kill> 这个我倒听过，就是学其他语言很快。主要是他自己很深入得懂一种语言
<huntxu> kiss_kill: 大三就有ubuntu，那也不是很久远嘛
<kiss_kill> 嘿嘿
<sunwilston> kiss_kill: 比如你会过一种语言，再学其它的就容易得多了
<rothsdad> sunwilston: 我先是取消C-spc，但没有作用，后来换了locale，可以激活输入发，但不能敲进去字
<kiss_kill> 到现在4年了
<kiss_kill> 我从ubuntu5系列开始用的
<ofan> 两天看完python不是问题，但要说两天就会了那就有问题
<sunwilston> rothsdad: 我以前在gentoo下也是这样，太麻烦了
<sunwilston> kiss_kill: 元老级人物
<kiss_kill> 后来一段时间用F，再后来arch，然后笔记本卖了，上网本用的ubuntt
<rothsdad> /么
<caleb-> kiss_kill: ubuntu5 貌似输入法支持不怎的
<kiss_kill> :)
<ofan> c你一个月可能就学完了，c专家都要有10多年的经验
<i360> ofan: 学会很困难吧，我一直没学会
<kiss_kill> 以前就是scim和fictx
<huntxu> 第一个版本6.06么
<kiss_kill> scim以前问题蛮多的，所以F用的多
<kiss_kill> huntxu: 不是
<kiss_kill> 6.06算是一个里程碑的
<Wm> Ubuntu第一个版本是什么？1.06
<Wm> ？
<kiss_kill> Wm: 也不是
<rothsdad> 6.06
<i360> kiss_kill: 开始学是一个很关键的，然后扎实学也是一个很关键的
<i360> kiss_kill: 至于多少时间，学得怎样，是水到渠成的事情
<kiss_kill> 没人指导，自己又没有太大的需求
<kiss_kill> 结果可想而知
<huntxu> kiss_kill: 5.10?!
<rothsdad> 6.06是第一个版本的ub
<Wm> 4.10！
<sunwilston> 我的C是自学的，感觉不是很难
<richardma> 终于上来了，原来freenode看我开着8000做代理，一直踢我～～
<heiher> sunwilston, 关键不在语法。
<kiss_kill> 其首个版本于2004年10月20日发布
<huntxu> kiss_kill: 那不止4年啊
<kiss_kill> 你完全可以猜猜版本
<kiss_kill> 我说我用了4年左右
<ofan> sunwilston: 学了多久了
<Wm> 我第一次下了个8.10然后想找个双击能开始安装的东西，我失败了
<kiss_kill> Wm: 你是个人才
<Wm> kiss_kill, 过奖~~~
<i360> Wm: 不是有wubi
<kiss_kill> wubi我没用过
<kiss_kill> 不过那个时候蛮疯狂的，刻了N多Linux的碟
<i360> kiss_kill: 就是双击可以开始按照的
<kiss_kill> 现在毕业了，都不知道仍哪儿了
<Wm> i360, 后来用wubi，到一半后要下载很多东西，700M~~~果断放弃
<Wm> 然后就装了个红旗
<i360> Wm: 我第一次用Linux是Ubuntu 10.04
<kiss_kill> i360: 那你蛮幸福的 呵呵
<Wm> 恩
<i360> kiss_kill: ?
<kiss_kill> 以前的版本或多或少都有瑕疵
<kiss_kill> 而且讨论的人不是很多
<Wm> 10.04比以前的版本好不少，而且这个时候用的人也多了起来
<sunwilston> ofan: 三个月多点
<wzlxx> ofan: 现在network的守护进程也不需要了吗？
<i360> kiss_kill: 如果我第一次接触的时候没有Ubuntu,而是什么Arch的话我恐怕不会用Linux
<wzlxx> i360: 事实证明没有alsa的守护进程还是不行滴，至少在我的系统上面不行。
<kiss_kill> i360: 不是吧？其实arch不是很难
<sunwilston> ofan: 后来学了C++，就喜欢上了C++
<kiss_kill> i360: 而且定制性比ubuntu好了不少，没有一些乱七八糟的关联
<i360> kiss_kill: 要强调第一次用Linux,刚从Windows就去不断的命令行什么的
<caleb-> wzlxx: alsa 不需要守护进程的
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<i360> kiss_kill: 那时ls什么意思我都不知道
<Wm> kiss_kill, 但arch要求一开始就要能用命令行，在控制台下用编辑器什么的...
<mengfei> i360: 其实arch也不怎么复杂，相对gentoo,freebsd而言简单多了
<i360> mengfei: 没觉得gentoo复杂
<wzlxx> caleb-: 真的？
<richard_ma> gentoo~~完全是纯手工的
<kiss_kill> 那个还好，我懂一点这个方面的命令 主要是我们学校图书馆有 鸟哥私房菜
<kiss_kill> 嘿嘿
<richard_ma> 从分区开始，就是命令行
<sunwilston> lfs是纯手工的
<i360> kiss_kill: 如果第一次我接触的是什么LFS的话
<richard_ma> 不如直接lfs
<sunwilston> gentoo应该说是半自动的
<kiss_kill> 如果lfs 估计挂掉 呵呵
<richard_ma> 咱这有成功编译lfs的么？
<wzlxx> caleb-: 现在ARCH还的需要哪些守护进程？
<kiss_kill> 应该有的
<Wm> kiss_kill, 我装了Ubuntu大概两个月后开始接触命令行
<i360> Wm: 我刚开始Ubuntu就开始命令行了
<caleb-> wzlxx: 我没用 arch
<kiss_kill> Wm: 我是在图书馆找到了 鸟哥的菜 嘎嘎
<i360> Wm: 什么apt-get什么的
<wzlxx> caleb-: 哦
<Wm> i360, 那个不算
<richard_ma> 我编过一部分，到后来实在忍受不了了，总是出错，然后后续的工作就没法完成了
<sunwilston> 我很喜欢命令行，打算自己写了命令行下的BT下载器
<i360> Wm: 只是按照别人说的做罢了
<Use-Firefox> \e9nd，吾这儿上不了github了。
<wzlxx> caleb-: 一样的，以前alsa是需要守护进程的～
<Wm> kiss_kill, 主要那个时候忙，要考试了，没兴趣折腾
<ofan> sunwilston: struct A{int a:10;int b:20}; sizeof (struct A)==?
<i360> Wm: 第一次大概可以说是这个：
<wzlxx> xterm里不能输入中文是嘛回事？
<caleb-> wzlxx: 不需要，至少几年来从来没用过 alsa 守护进程
<wzlxx> caleb-: 哦，呵呵～
<caleb-> wzlxx: 你说的守护进程啥名字？
<wzlxx> alsa
<sunwilston> ofan: 这是什么语言？呵呵
<caleb-> wzlxx: 用 ps 看一下
<ofan> sunwilston: c
<i360> Wm: apt-get --print-uris -y install package_name | grep '://' | awk '{print $1}' | xargs -l1 sudo axel -a -n -o /var/cache/apt/archieves && sudo apt-get install
<i360> Wm: 我第一次真正用命令行吧
<richard_ma> ofan: 30/8Byte?
<caleb-> wzlxx: 守护进程 == daemon <- ps 会看到的
<sunwilston> ofan: int a:10 int b:20 没这语法
<ofan> richard_ma: sizeof返回整数
<wzlxx> caleb-: 不是的，以前没有这个，重启的话不会记得上次得声音配置～
<Wm> i360, ...
<richard_ma> sunwilston: 有这个语法
<ofan> sunwilston: google bit field
<i360> Wm: 这个不算的话我现在也不会命令行
<richard_ma> sunwilston: 就是c
<Wm> i360, 这个算。。
<caleb-> wzlxx: reboot / halt 时会写入声音配置的，和守护进程没关系
<xiaohuhu> C下怎么回显星号？？
<sunwilston> 强
<caleb-> wzlxx: 那是 init / init system 的事
<richard_ma> ofan: 那是4Byte？
<wzlxx> caleb-: 这就不知道了～
<caleb-> wzlxx: 估计你说的不是守护进程
<caleb-> wzlxx: 一般说的 守护进程 == daemon
<wzlxx> 知道啊～
<ofan> richard_ma: 恩
<Use-Firefox> xiaohuhu: printf("*");
<wzlxx> caleb-: 但archwiki上面就是那样写的～
<caleb-> arch 自己搞的吧
<caleb-> 很多 distro 都搞自己的 daemon
<wzlxx> caleb-: 不知道～
<dshjhsh> 入门选slitaz比较好
<i360> wzlxx: alsa还是需要的，那么hal不需要了？
<wzlxx> caleb-: xterm里不能输入汉字是怎么回事？
<wzlxx> i360: 不需要了
<hunt_O> i360: hal起码不用1年了...
<caleb-> wzlxx: 要用 xft 或是分开指定中英文的 xlfd font
<i360> wzlxx: 我不是xterm里面的中文的？
<caleb-> wzlxx: 另外 xterm 要用 xim
<i360> wzlxx: fcitx可以的
<mengfei> wzlxx:arch中hal还是需要的吧
<i360> hunt_O: 怎么说hal不需要？
<wzlxx> caleb-: 哦，可能是我的输入法没有设置环境变量，设置成xim
<i360> wzlxx: 你怎么启动xterm的
<i360> wzlxx: 这是关键
<wzlxx> 我是在awesome里直接启动的啊～
<hunt_O> i360: 本来就不需要...
<i360> wzlxx: 首先有没有dbus-launch
<i360> wzlxx: 你怎么启动X的
<i360> hunt_O: 不是说hal能自动挂载么？
<i360> hunt_O: 其他没作用了吧
<wzlxx> i360: 有dbus-launch,slim启动～
<hunt_O> i360: ,,,
<i360> hunt_O: 现在X的键盘鼠标都是evdev
<caleb-> i360: 只有 linux 用 evdev
<hunt_O> i360: 早就不用hal了...
<caleb-> i360: 只有 linux 默认用 evdev
<caleb-> linux 也可以不用 evdev
<i360> caleb-: 可以不用，比如在/etc/make.conf里面设置好
<caleb-> 其它 OS 没 evdev 可用
<i360> wzlxx: export XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx
<i360> wzlxx: export GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<wzlxx> awesome和openbox的一个区别就是openbox里打开的进程都是openbox的子进程形式～
<i360> wzlxx: export QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<wzlxx> xim="yong"
<wzlxx> export XMODIFIERS="@im=yong"
<wzlxx> export GTK_IM_MODULE="xim"
<wzlxx> export QT_IM_MODULE="xim"
<wzlxx> 这个是我的～
<i360> wzlxx: env可以看见？
<wzlxx> i360: 之前我第一行的那句删除了，刚加上了～
<i360> wzlxx: ok了咯
<wzlxx> i360: 还不知道～呵呵～
<i360> wzlxx: 第一个不对，应该export
<i360> wzlxx: 然后在xterm里面新启动一个xterm,env检查一下参数
<i360> wzlxx: 看看能否输入
<wzlxx> i360: 忘记写了，嘎嘎
<i360> wzlxx: 你用什么输入法？
<wzlxx> i360: 现在的Fcitx不用这些环境变量貌似也可以了～可以使用了～
<i360> wzlxx: 我曾经一直不可以，主要就是dbus-launch
<caleb-> wzlxx: 都要的，只是包维护者帮你搞好了
<wzlxx> 嗯，是滴～
<wzlxx> caleb-: 说的就是这个意思～
<i360> caleb-: 对了，两个输入法不冲突的？
<wzlxx> caleb-: 除了XTERM其他地方都可以使用不知道是不是这个原因了～
<i360> caleb-: 同时设置了@im=
<caleb-> i360: 同一个 xim name 一次只能用一个
<caleb-> 用不同 xim name 就可以开很多个输入法引擎
<rothsdad> 庆祝一下ibus正式成为我的emacs的默认输入法咯
<i360> caleb-: 我环境变量里面xim是空的？
<i360> rothsdad: 讨厌ibus
<caleb-> i360: XMODIFIERS=@im <- 这个就是 xim name
<wzlxx> i360: 你看看其他的环境变量是不是也是空的～
<rothsdad> sunwilston: 我整好了，原来是我的locale.gen 缺少zh_CN
<i360> caleb-: 哦
<i360> caleb-: 最主要就是XMODIFIERS咯
<wzlxx> export XMODIFIERS="@im=yong"
<wzlxx> export GTK_IM_MODULE="xim"
<i360> caleb-: 如果要用2个输入法怎么弄的
<wzlxx> export QT_IM_MODULE="xim"
<wzlxx> caleb-: 就是只要按我的那样设置就可以了是吧？
<caleb-> i360: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=输入法与环境变量
<hceasy> -NickServ- 回家回家
<hceasy> 哈哈
<hceasy> 下午考试我跑了
<i360> caleb-: dbus是不是进程通信
<caleb-> i360: 的其中一种
<caleb-> 其实 dbus 很糟，最好不要用
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: pidgin的聊天信息内容怎么美化一下啊，默认的真丑
<i360> caleb-: 没有dbus-launch好像xterm无法输入法，有没有代替
<caleb-> i360: 那是 ibus 需要的
<i360> caleb-: 我fcitx
<caleb-> i360: 不想用 dbus 就不能用 ibus 鸟
<puhemo> 怎么将雷鸟设置为中文？
<mengfei> Gun^Rose:用empathy吧，界面好看些
<caleb-> i360: xterm 和 dbus 完全无关的
<i360> caleb-: 那么为什么我不加上dbus-launch xterm就无法输入
<Gun^Rose> mengfei: 我一直用empathy的，想试试pidgin，empathy 不支持QQ群租
<caleb-> i360: 用 kde?
<i360> caleb-: openbox
<caleb-> i360: fcitx 编译可选 dbus 支持
<i360> caleb-: 没开其他什么东西
<caleb-> i360: 你该不会用到了 dbus 的 fcitx?
<i360> caleb-: 原来如此，我是debian里面源安装的，我现在去看看
<caleb-> i360: 可能你的 fcitx 编译依赖了 dbus
<i360> 依赖于: libc6 (>= 2.7), libx11-6 (>= 0), libxext6 (>= 0), libxft2 (> 2.1.1), libxpm4, libxtst6
<puhemo> 请问怎么将雷鸟设置为中文？
<i360> caleb-: 没看见dbus
<caleb-> i360: 你用的真是 fcitx?
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 我觉得挺好看的
<i360> caleb-: 我现在在用阿
<caleb-> i360: xterm 和 dbus 无关，fcitx 不开 dbus 也和 dbus 无关
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: ！@#￥%。。。。
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 你装pidgin-webkit了？
<puhemo> 没人知道吗？
<i360> caleb-: 你可以tty试试X &然后export XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx开xterm试试
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 我装上后没法用，一启用这个插件就崩溃
<lazysnake> puhemo: 安装那个插件啊
<lazysnake> puhemo: 有个语言包。xpi的。下载回来安装上就行了
<puhemo> 在哪里下？
<lazysnake> puhemo: 你用的是什么系统。
<puhemo> ubuntu
<puhemo> 10.10
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 没用过。那个是干吗的？
<i360> caleb-: X -display :1 &
<caleb-> i360: 不用写这些，我比你熟多了
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 说是安装了以后可以使用adium的风格。。。
<caleb-> i360: 我是输入法专精的
<lazysnake> puhemo: 雷鸟的版本
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: adium是什毛？
<puhemo> 3.1.6
<i360> caleb-: 实验下来如此有何办法？
<caleb-> i360: 去找你哪边依赖 dbus 呗
<puhemo> 软件中心下装的
<lazysnake> puhemo: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/3.1.6/linux-i686/xpi/zh-CN.xpi
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: mac下的im
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 界面很漂亮
<lazysnake> puhemo: 下载好之后安装就行了
<puhemo> 英文界面的
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 没用过
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 哪儿装的？
<ofan> 某人的renren状态是"AFK"....
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: yaourt?
<lazysnake> Gun^Rose: 我的也是crash，所以我就没用那个东西
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: http://www.aomsk.cn/meiriredian/78631.html
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 气泡风格阿？
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 你多大了？
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 还吃手指呢？
<rothsdad> lol
<i360> caleb-: 间接依赖好像都不是
<lazysnake> :-D
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: !@#$%~~~~
<ofan> Gun^Rose: 味道如何
<Gun^Rose> ofan: 去
<Gun^Rose> 俺就喜欢泡泡。。。。
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 你这个土人儿。。。
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 好歹是30多岁的人了。好歹是自身射基屎。有点品味
<ofan> Gun^Rose: 有娃了？
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 这破孩子。。。
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 你不是一般人，你不是一个人~~~~
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 没救了
<Gun^Rose> @@~
<Gun^Rose> 又撒泼了
<i360> caleb-: /usr/share/fcitx/data/config上面配置 使用DBus接口=0
<hceasy> 回家回家
<gebjgd> i360: 你还在纠结fcitx？
<gebjgd> i360: 拜下 orz
<i360> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> i360: dbus搞定不就行了鹅毛
<gebjgd> i360: dbus搞定不就行了么
<xmu> qkbeyond 在否？
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: lazysnake 上webqq
<xmu> hiall
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: lazysnake 没人斗地主
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: laz
<i360> gebjgd: caleb- 说fcitx和DBus无关
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: lazysnake 3缺2
<hceasy> 大家好
<lazysnake> gebjgd: 我意。我不懂斗。
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: lazysnake 3 缺1 了
<wowoto> xmu: hi
<i360> gebjgd: 搞不懂了
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: lazysnake 你们2个来一个
<gebjgd> i360: 不搞，更不懂
<gebjgd> 诚征人上web2qq逗地主了阿
<hceasy> 水牛死球了
<wowoto> 水牛去哪了？
<John_Morgan> pleash how to make it display Chinese under tty?
<hceasy> <gebjgd> 手机的我玩
<wowoto> gebjgd: 好久不见~~
<caleb-> John_Morgan: fbterm
<gebjgd> wowoto: 谁说好久不见了
<MeaCulpa> F1车手在DTM里面也就垫底的份嘛...隔行如隔山
<i360> gebjgd: caleb- 说DBus是一种低效的信息传递
<gebjgd> wowoto: 你的群里St就是我
<wowoto> gebjgd: 我说
<wowoto> gebjgd: ：D
<gebjgd> i360: 够用就行了吧
<caleb-> i360: 不要乱改俺的发言
<wowoto> gebjgd: 汗了 ~~ ：D  一叶蔽目 不见泰山
<John_Morgan> caleb-: 3Q. gonna try.
<i360> caleb-: 记录我随时清除的，只是凭借印象
<gebjgd> i360: 一个输入法，屁大点事情。足够你用的了
<gebjgd> i360: 你觉得fcitx以前的那个设置慢了？
<hceasy> 屁大点点事,看你们讨论了半天
<gebjgd> i360: 你手速那么快？
<gebjgd> wowoto: XD
<gebjgd> hceasy: 给力
<i360> gebjgd: 原理性要搞清楚
<i360> gebjgd: 他说和DBus独立
<hceasy> 输入法能打字就行了
<gebjgd> i360: 话说你有openbox，还自己启动fcitx干吗？
<lazysnake> :-(
<i360> gebjgd: 我是xinit启动的
<gebjgd> i360: openbox的设置是干吗用的？
<i360> gebjgd: 没动过openbox的配置
<gebjgd> i360: 那你用的不是openbox
<gebjgd> i360: 你用的是寂寞
<i360> gebjgd: 只是一个比twm漂亮的东西开着
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 啊啊啊啊啊啊~~~~
<i360> gebjgd: 我原先看twm
<i360> gebjgd: 开twm
<gebjgd> i360: 去好好看openbox的配制
<gebjgd> i360: xinitrc搞那么乱，有什么用
<richard_ma> ^k^: help
<hceasy> 还讨论....
<hceasy> 受不了你们鸟
<richard_ma> 这个机器人是死的么？
<gebjgd> richard_ma: 不是
<wowoto> 。。。
<hceasy> <richard_ma> 活的
<gebjgd> richard_ma: 你试试看用5行数数
<MeaCulpa> 折腾.... fluxbox伺候
<i360> gebjgd: 那么什么叫做整齐呢
<richard_ma> gebjgd: 复活了～～
<gebjgd> i360: openbox有自己的设置
<gebjgd> i360: 用wm的设置
<Gun^Rose> i360: 我就是被 gebjgd 忽悠到 openbox 的
<i360> gebjgd: 要装obconf吗
<gebjgd> i360: 随意
<ofan> 跟ob说byebye了
<i360> ofan: 啥时候和Xorg说byebye?
<Gun^Rose> ofan: 用gnome不知道折腾啥，用openbox不知道折腾到啥时候
<ofan> i360: 等全部支持wayland了
<richard_ma> 快了，不是说要有替代X的东西了么
<richard_ma> 对，是wayland吧？
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 还好吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 绝经了？
<gebjgd> richard_ma: = richard marx?
<ofan> Gun^Rose: 我就觉得那xml的配置文件...
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 我的openbox算是基本稳定了，也折腾累了
<gebjgd> richard_ma: 给签个名
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 正常
<richard_ma> gebjgd: ？？
<MeaCulpa> fluxbox多好，免得折腾
<richard_ma> gebjgd: 歌星啊？
<gebjgd> richard_ma: = richard marx?
<gebjgd> richard_ma: 对阿
<gebjgd> richard_ma: 你别装了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不美观
<richard_ma> gebjgd: 你估计他中国话有我这么流畅么？
<Gun^Rose> MeaCulpa: 不一定，我看着那默认的截图，就感觉非折腾不可，无法忍受。。。
<gebjgd> richard_ma: 说不好，没准他自己学中文呢？
<caleb-> evilwm 没东西可折腾
<MeaCulpa> fluxbox本来就是留着备用的，不错
<ofan> 用awesome..
<gebjgd> richard_ma: 或者泡了一个中国妞呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是所有人都喜欢tiling的
<richard_ma> gebjgd: 看来外国人日子也不好混，都逼得学中文了～～
<MeaCulpa> awesome 每次升级很折腾
<MeaCulpa> DTM不错
<alwayz> ubuntu 除了在  /usr/share/applications 保存菜单项, 还在哪里有？
<ofan> gebjgd: 习惯问题
<happyaron> fcitx-sunpinyin还可以，大家有兴趣试试。
<Gun^Rose> 建议大家都不折腾，好好聊天过日子
<i360> 为什么对美观这么要求
<ofan> 折腾些有意义的
<Gun^Rose> 恩，这个同意
<i360> ofan: 那个输入法原理我还没搞清楚
<gebjgd> ofan: 是视觉问题
<caleb-> happyaron: xsunpinyin 是做啥的？
<ofan> gebjgd: 就是多个边框  有那么好看么
<gebjgd> ofan: 有
<gebjgd> ofan: 独爱tint2,别的bar都是渣
<happyaron> caleb-: 那是sunpinyin项目组自己做的。
<ofan> gebjgd: 我说wm
<caleb-> happyaron: 哦，xim server
<gebjgd> ofan: 不喜欢平铺
<gebjgd> ofan: 就喜欢趴在床上点鼠标
<ofan> gebjgd: 那样时间长了容易生病
<gebjgd> ofan: 还好吧，已经趴了好几年了
<ofan> gebjgd: 比如只用右手的话，右肩会疼
<gebjgd> ofan: 老婆在上面给按摩。夫复何求阿？
<booduklee> gebjgd:羡慕ING
<gebjgd> booduklee: 谢谢羡慕
<i360_> 刚刚pkill openbox
<MeaCulpa> ob 内用棉条
<i360_> 把xterm搞崩了
<i360_> ofan: 哪个WM不错？
<ofan> gebjgd: Xe
<ofan> gebjgd: 那还有心情看电脑..
<caleb-> i360_: 流行的都玩玩，找個合自己口味的
<wuyangyu_> 第一次使用IRC
<wuyangyu_> 大家好阿
<pocoyo> wuyangyu_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<ofan> i360_: 恩 都玩一遍 自己挑个
<gebjgd> ofan: 有阿
<i360_> caleb-: 他把我恼怒了，我把openbox进程T了
<caleb-> 神一定说只用 fvwm
<ofan> gebjgd: 要两个以上才爽
<i360_> caleb-: 现在twm
<gebjgd> ofan: 不行。干不动
<gebjgd> ofan: 也没钱养
<wuyangyu_> 这个聊天室怎么用的阿
<ofan> gebjgd: 谁要你养了
<i360_> ofan: 说几个，现在twm太不爽了
<ofan> i360_: twm..
<Gann> 我在emacs里无法补全python
<ofan> i360_: 你就这么过来的？
<i360_> ofan: 刚才一怒之下pkill openbox
<gebjgd> i360_: 你的电脑配制很差？
<ofan> i360_: 额.. 难道以为我说ob？  我只是随便说说~~
<i360_> ofan: 他说什么ob要配置阿什么的我火了
<ofan> i360_: 一般不用配置
<i360_> ofan: 你查下聊天记录，他刚才说什么不配置不用ob什么的
<i360_> ofan: 推荐几个，我倒是想用用别的
<i360_> ofan: 特别是习惯和vi而不是emacs相近的
<ofan> i360_: 那都得配置
<i360_> ofan: 就不配置ob
<ofan> i360_: awesome xmonad qtile ..
<wowoto> 话说这tex里边怎么设置字体大小呢？
<wowoto> pt？
<wowoto> tenzu: ：D
<gebjgd> wowoto: \begin{} \end{}
<gebjgd> wo
<wowoto> gebjgd: ？
<gebjgd> wowoto: 设置字体
<wowoto> gebjgd: 么看懂
<wowoto> 比如我要小四号？
<gebjgd> wowoto: 哦哦哦，你要全文档的？
<wowoto> gebjgd: yes
<gebjgd> wowoto: \documentclass[12pt]
<wowoto> gebjgd: 难怪了 我设成10pt了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 如何自动启用无线网络？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=306556&p=2138752#p2138752 ubuntu10.10 64位。启动电脑，必须点“启用无线网络”，（无线网络前没有打钩）很麻烦。能不能开机自动 启用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 风无心 — 2010-11-28 17:01
<i360> 我到wikipedia找vi-like窗口管理器
<wowoto> 多点一下鼠标就麻烦..这年头
<wowoto> screen 怎么关闭一个标签
 * wowoto 坐等答案
 * wowoto 坐等qkbeyond同学
<i360> wowoto: C-a X
<wowoto> i360: thx
<Gnoloac> ???
<wowoto> i360: ?
<iIlL10oO> C-a ?
<Gnoloac> What are you talking about?
<wowoto> 只能坐等主席了
<Echol> 来个用FEDORA
<wowoto> i360: 没用emacs
<wowoto> Echol: 要干嘛
<i360> wowoto: 你不是说screen?
<iIlL10oO> C-a ? 是显示帮助
<Echol> wowoto,用ORACLE 11G
<iIlL10oO> 我原本以为显示帮助是 C-a H
<i360> wowoto: 我不是说了C-a X
<wowoto> i360: 不行
<wowoto> i360: 按照我的设置是F8
<wowoto> i360: 但是每次都提示我是否关闭  还得我输入Y
<i360> wowoto: X大写
 * wowoto 坐等pocoyo同学
<DraZet> 哈楼哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<i360> wowoto: 你改过设置了那么C-a ?查看说明
<ofan> DraZet: - -
<DraZet> hoho~~~
<DraZet> 累死我了
<i360> wowoto: 找到那个叫做Remove的
<wowoto> i360: 算了 ~~ 不管了
<wowoto> i360: 我看看
<i360> wowoto: 我今天刚刚会用一点点screen
<ofan> DraZet: 这词 我都背过了...
<i360> wowoto: 非常不习惯emacs操作习惯
<DraZet> ofan: 啥词阿
<DraZet> wowoto: 用熟了就好了
<ofan> DraZet: 洒家回来了
<wowoto> DraZet: 太久么用linux
<wowoto> DraZet: 基本都忘了
<wowoto> DraZet: ..
<DraZet> wowoto: win下也有
<i360> wowoto: 我希望有类似vim的screen
<xiaohuhu> 不知道你们用系统带的输入法的时候发现没有？？打jiba竟然出来了...真的人性化啊....
<ofan> xiaohuhu: jb也可以
<wowoto> i360: 我无所谓
<wowoto> 只是没事用用
<xiaohuhu> 呵呵，不过其他的一些常用的词却没有、
<wowoto> xiaohuhu: 自己加进去
<xiaohuhu> 是啊，要自己加
<i360> happyaron: Debian怎么弄fcitx-sunpinyin
<wowoto> arch 的出来
<wowoto> 话说我在pacman.conf中ignore texlive 了  但是更新的时候还是会出现
<wowoto> 太不爽了
<i360> wowoto: 是不是!texlive
<wowoto> i360: pacman.conf的语法是！？
<happyaron> i360: 上我ppa找。
<i360> wowoto: 不是特别清楚，arch很多地方都是!的，你看下Arch Wiki
<i360> happyaron: 在Sid里面没有？
<wowoto> i360: ..
<i360> wowoto: 你帖下你的makepkg.conf
<i360> wowoto: [options]
<happyaron> i360: 还没，我在弄。
<i360> wowoto: 帖你改过的配置
<ofan> fcitx-sunpinyin不错 很好用
<i360> wowoto: 应该是IgnorePkg = texlive
<happyaron> ofan: 反应有点慢，而且安装目录还有些问题。
<i360> happyaron: 自己编译安装呢
<wowoto> i360: 我就是那样设置的
<happyaron> i360: 一样。
<i360> ofan: Arch仓库里面恐怕就有了吧
<ofan> happyaron: 我这没这情况，速度很快
<ofan> i360: 有了
<i360> wowoto: powerpill -Syu
<happyaron> ofan: 比原生的pinyin有一点慢。
<ofan> i360: 不过aur里的pkgbuild有点问题
<ofan> happyaron: 是么 我还没感觉出来
<i360> ofan: 我忘了fcitx本身是在哪个，extra还是comm*
<i360> ofan: 还是AUR
<i360> wowoto: 等我启动一下ArchLinux虚拟机
<ofan> i360: fcitx-sunpinyin是aur里的
<wowoto> i360: thx
<ofan> i360: 记这个有啥用
<i360> wowoto: 靠，你设置的是IgnorePkg = texlive?
<wowoto> i360: grup的也设置了~~
<wowoto> texlive×
<wowoto> texlive*
<wowoto> 不是texlive
<i360> wowoto: 你确定包管理支持通配符？
<wowoto> i360: 确定
 * rothsdad grub2如何制作启动镜像？？
<i360> wowoto: 问gebjgd
<wowoto> gebjgd: pacma.conf 设置， 过滤texlive  咋办
<rothsdad> grub我会，但grub2太陌生了，一下子不知道怎么办了
<wowoto> 那东西 nnd 每次更新一大堆
<wowoto> 郁闷
<gebjgd> wowoto: IgnoreGroup?
<wowoto> gebjgd: 我就是在group设置的
<wowoto> 但是没反应呀
<wowoto> ？
<gebjgd> wowoto: IgnoreGroup=texlive-most?
<wowoto> gebjgd: 这个行？
<gebjgd> wowoto: 不知道，天天一股脑升级的
<gebjgd> wowoto: 你试试看。
<wowoto> gebjgd: 无线太慢 所以不升级那个大包
<wowoto> gebjgd: ok
<gebjgd> wowoto: 似乎texlive不是一个group，texlive-most是
<DraZet> 我不会用tex
<wowoto> ge
<wowoto> gebjgd: 正在测试
<wowoto> gebjgd: 犀利！
<wowoto> gebjgd: 果然是这样
<wowoto> gebjgd: 为虾米呢？
<wowoto> gebjgd: 不过还是有texlive的出现...
<gebjgd> wowoto: group是（）里的名字
<wowoto> gebjgd: 少了很多就是
<gebjgd> wowoto: 估计是附属包？
<wowoto> gebjgd: 没概念
<gebjgd> wowoto: 你去看看arch 对texlive的打包
<gebjgd> wowoto: 分了多少个group wiki里面应该有
<wowoto> gebjgd: 更新里怎么会出现 kernel26-2.6.36.1-3  kernel26-headers-2.6.36.1-3 kernel26-lts-2.6.32.26-1
<wowoto> lts！！
<gebjgd> wowoto: 我看看
<happyaron> wowoto: 2.6.32是kernel.org的LTS版本。
<wowoto> happyaron: 是的，但是怎么更新会倒退？
<wowoto> happyaron: 今刚从lts刷到2.6.35的
<catcher> debian   的super daemon是哪个啊
<happyaron> wowoto: 不晓得。
 * wowoto 
<ofan> wowoto: 删除lts的
 * wowoto 稀奇
<gebjgd> wowoto: 已经好几天2.6.36了
<wowoto> ofan: 已经删除，看来需要重启下
<happyaron> 为了更好的btrfs性能，我一直在跟踪mainline。。。
<wowoto> gebjgd: 我好久没用arch了
<caleb-> wowoto: lts 和 non-lts 是两个包？
<caleb-> happyaron: 用 btrfs 很久了？
<happyaron> caleb-: 不是太久，2.6.35的时候开始的。
<gebjgd> wowoto: The texlive packages are arranged into two groups: texlive-most and texlive-lang
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<gebjgd> wowoto: The essential package texlive-core contains the basic texmf-dist tree, while texlive-bin contains the binaries, libraries, and the texmf tree.
<wowoto> gebjgd: thx
<wowoto> hi
<i360> 谁熟悉正则表达式
<gebjgd> happyaron: 你是说fcitx无法在flash中输入么？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 啊。
<gebjgd> happyaron: 我的可以阿
<happyaron> gebjgd: flash版本？
<gebjgd> happyaron: 10,2,161,23
<happyaron> gebjgd: amd64?
<gebjgd> happyaron: 对
<happyaron> gebjgd: 就是adobe的测试版flash么？
<gebjgd> happyaron: 似乎不是
<gebjgd> happyaron: 64位的有正式版了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 哦？
<gebjgd> happyaron: 正式版很久了
<caleb-> 正式版应该是 10.1.103.19 ?
<caleb-> 10.2 都是测试版吧
<gebjgd> caleb-: 不知道
<Kandu> gebjgd: fr 源上有 10.2.161.23 了
<gebjgd> Kandu: 我用的就是
<Kandu> gebjgd: fr 那幫傢伙真給力啊
<gebjgd> Kandu: 恩恩
<xmu> po
<xmu> pocoyo, hi'
<xmu> pocoyo, hihhihihihi
<flh> 大家好
<xmu> flh, hao
<flh> xmu: 文本模式下能不能关闭lcd?
<Gun^Rose> 超强签名：我不是为楼主这样的标题所吸引，也不是被帖子的内容所迷惑。我不是来抢沙发的，也不是来打酱油的。我不是为楼主呐喊加油的，也不是对楼主进行围堵攻击的。
<Gun^Rose> 继续：是个美女，我毫不关心；你是个怪兽，我决不在意；你是个帅哥，我不会妒忌；你是个畜男，我也不会PS。你的情操再怎么高尚，我也不会赞美；你的道德如何沦丧，我也不为所动。
<Gun^Rose> 太长啦！不贴了
<iIlL10oO> flh: 文本模式是万能的
<flh> iIlL10oO:  我想关闭lcd，它是服务器
<flh> iIlL10oO: 有事了？
<DraZet> 我又来了
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<caleb-> happyaron: sunpinyin build-time 還得要 data 包？
<iIlL10oO> flh: 不知道怎么关
<flh> iIlL10oO: 算了，没有关系
<sgo11> 不知道什么中文字库在ubuntu下显示好看？默认的看着歪七扭八的。感谢赐教！
<xmu> ^k^, 'new
<archl> hedgewars的portal使用法：把平地上的敌人集中起来，在天上建一段钢梁，然后在敌人正上方放一个portal，然后瞄准敌方刺猬正下方发出另一个，这些刺猬会不断加速，直到一点细微的偏差出现——以超级加速度碰撞地面——大概就挂了。
<happyaron> caleb-: 没吧。
<archl> LibreOffice 的默认插件包括一个Pdf Import：它最重要的功能是PDF/ODF hybrid 文件格式支持。
<flh> iIlL10oO: 将个xorg吧
<archl> 这种文件实际上内部镶入ODF源码，所以在PDF浏览器里作为PDF浏览，但是用OOo或libreOffice打开就是普通文档。
<archl> 以后大家就传播这种文档好了～
<gebjgd> archl: libreoffice好用？
<gebjgd> archl: 比openoffice？
<archl> 比以往的OOo测试版或RC都稳定的多。
<archl> 我用beta3已经觉得比Ubuntu 自带的更稳定了。
<archl> 不过我没用Windows版本的。Windows版本的OOo相对而言不稳，记得是这样。。。
<night> 我的cscpoe效果不好怎么办
<pocoyo> xmu: 拜见 窝窝头用
<night> = =
<MeaCulpa_> windows版本的更稳定，只是资源耗的多而已
<gebjgd> archl: 还好
<gebjgd> archl: 我身边的用win的都用ooo。很稳定
<archl> gebjgd: 我用的windows版本大多是Portable 版本，记得不稳定——那是3.0发布之前的事情了～
<archl> 之后就很少了。
<gebjgd> archl: 没用过portable版本的东西
<MeaCulpa_> windows不稳定的结果是啥，难道蓝屏
<archl> gebjgd: 我带着到处走用的～不需要安装～
<MeaCulpa_> 能portable尽量portable
<gebjgd> archl: 3台笔记本用户路过
<archl> gebjgd: 当我还没有笔记本的时候～～～我就用闪存带着portable版本的一堆软件～
<gebjgd> archl: 可怜的娃
<gebjgd> archl: 我现在用的才4000元
<Gun^Rose> 哇咔咔
<archl> gebjgd: 我用的现在不值3500元～～～
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 正在逗地主
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: portable是很好的一种应用方式，让你说成了什么。。。
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 哦，你继续逗吧
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 好像和win上的qq游戏是连着的
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 因为看到很多带摄像头的用户
<gebjgd> archl: 我的老机器是2003年的
<gebjgd> archl: 还能看pps呢
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd, 谁是地主?
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 哦？有点儿意思
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你没玩过？
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 不需要游戏点儿吗？
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 不会还要Q币吧？
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 不需要
<xmu> pocoyo, 拜见pocoyo
<Gun^Rose> 腾讯真不是什么好东西
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd, wine的?
<archl> gebjgd: 我还是用一台就好了。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 以后可能多买个台式吧。。。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不是阿。web2.qq.com里的
<night> LS
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd, ...这么强大
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 更强大的是里面有qqlive
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 还能看在线电影。。。。。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 这狗日的腾讯非常流氓。pps的市场它都抢
<MeaCulpa_> 上面有人
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=306565&p=2138840#p2138840 启动时出现一条： unreadahead main process(405) terminated with status 4 之后看不到ubuntu的图标，只能看到ubuntu10.10的字符，然后又出现几行字符覆盖在上面，很乱 有人知道怎么解决吗，本人新手中的新手 统计信息: 发表于 由 creativewang — 2010-11-28 18:35
<Gun^Rose> 我觉得那是纯粹的不务正业，im的市场一旦危及，都得玩完
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 啥功能都有。太变态了
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 恩，马化腾疯了。。。
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 不声不语的抢市场
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd, 当年还是拖着56K猫，载半个多小时才下下来的5MB的OICQ
<pocoyo> wowoto: 难得一见.
<wowoto> pocoyo, 把内核重新换成35的
<wowoto> 所以以后会常上
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 我觉得在战略上这是错误的，主要QQ的主要阵地应该是IM，这个丢了，全都完蛋！
<archl> QQ的主要阵地绝对不在IM上。。。
<wowoto> pocoyo, qqlive不错
<archl> QQ的主要阵地是把握住当前用户，必须全面发展——中国人最喜欢一窝端。懒惰或者说专门依赖一家做大的方式。
<ofan> 腾讯的主要业务是模仿其他业务
<Gun^Rose> 如果没人用QQ联系朋友了，谁还会整天挂着这么个玩意
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 现在谁不用qq阿
<pocoyo> wowoto: 你是高人. qqlive是啥?
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 用户量太大了
<archl> 在中国，那个行业不是有一个份额超过60的巨头阿。
<archl> 60%
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 现在是，以后未必啊
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 以后再说吧
<Gun^Rose> 就像以前谁不用dos啊
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 我还真没用过dos
<Gun^Rose> wps当年多牛屄
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 虽然我会
<Gun^Rose> 哈哈
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: wps也没怎么用过
<archl> wps97用了很久。
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 电脑上来就是win98了
<Gun^Rose> 还有kill系列杀毒软件
<archl> 小学是wps97的～～～
<Gun^Rose> 都不见了
<archl> kz300还是啥的～
<gebjgd> kv3000
<Gun^Rose> 连微软先在都真的软了
<gebjgd> 换libreoffice去
<archl> kv300不是3000！
<cag> 不应该使用盗版
<archl> ^_^
<MeaCulpa_> 当年icq告腾讯的时候，怎么会没好好争取一下客户
<archl> IRC模式在中国行不同。
<MeaCulpa_> irc流行过
<archl> 不容易向用户推广告。～
<MeaCulpa_> 但是那时候开的ircd安全都不考虑
<ofan> 这不是商业 行得通有怎样
<gebjgd> archl: icq有广告
<Jagdwurst> 从前银沙啥的聊天室不就是现在的网页版irc吗
<gebjgd> ar
<Kandu> 當時的電腦雜誌還經常出識別碼，教我們用匯編語言把他們加入 kv 殺軟的病毒庫 :)
<gebjgd> archl: 国外一水的icq
<archl> 恩，有广告才行。
<archl> 有投入才有人用。。。因为大家都喜欢世界同化。
<archl> 不承认有一点异端——异端是不会流行的～
<ofan> 因为大家都喜欢世界同化...
<pocoyo> Jagdwurst: 貌似是的
<Jagdwurst> pocoyo, :D
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd, 发生啥事了?      http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,731568,00.html
<MeaCulpa_> ficq
<gebjgd> beta？
<mao> ubuntu怎么打出CJK-D字集
<mao> XP可以
<mao> ubuntu怎么也打不出
<gebjgd> mao: 什么叫cjk-d?
<Jagdwurst> mao, 用大字集输入法，
<mao> 码表里面有那个
<mao> 字
<gebjgd> mao: 你说个字
<Jagdwurst> mao, 然合搞几个大字体
<mao> 亻旨
<gebjgd> mao: 我给你打
<mao> 这个字能不
<gebjgd> mao: 拼音是什么？
<mao> 不知道...
<mao> 我查查
<kdlijian> 问个问题儿
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 南北韩打仗你知道吧？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 问吧。帝都人儿
<kdlijian> gebjgd: redhat 企业版都开源了吗？所有自家的组件？
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 有源码
<Jagdwurst> 𪜶
<gebjgd> kdlijian: rhel有源码
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 只有源码？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd, 你能显示吗 𪜶 ?
<mao> 我能显示
<mao> 你怎么打出来的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd, 啥时候打的? 和中国又有什么关系
<Jagdwurst> mao, 郑码 nrk
<mao> .....
<mao> 你用的什么郑码
<mao> 我也是郑码
<Jagdwurst> mao,  通用的都可以
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 看不到
<Jagdwurst> mao, 我平时用的都是自己排过序的单字
<mao> 亻旨 这个字能打出来吗
<gebjgd> 请教五笔达人
<mao> 也是nrk
<mao> 我只有在gvim中用vimim插件才能打出所有的CJK-D字
<kdlijian> gebjgd: rhel有没有免费的发行版呢？
<Jagdwurst> mao, 不过自从专利到期后，发现ibus上流行的郑码字集足够大了
<pocoyo> Jagdwurst: 不能.
<gebjgd> kdlijian: centos
<mao> Jagdwurst: 你在ibus上用郑码?
<cag> 不能
<Jagdwurst> mao, 嗯，scim 也行
<kdlijian> gebjgd: centos我知道 就是要rehl 有没有免费的？应该没有吧
<pocoyo> mao: 有这个字么/
<Jagdwurst> mao, 但是fcitx不知道怎么支持备选字体
<mao> 不能显示需要安装SUN-EXTB字体
<Jagdwurst> pocoyo, 有： 𪜶
<mao> SUN-EXTA字体
<pocoyo> Jagdwurst: 显示不出来..
<Jagdwurst> pocoyo, 装字体 :D
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 自己编译
<gebjgd> kd
<gebjgd> kdlijian: 说白了就是centos
<pocoyo> Jagdwurst: 微米黑显示不了的 我就不打这字. 这是啥字啊?
<kdlijian> gebjgd: 明白了
<mao> Jagdwurst: 能把你的ibus码表共享吗?
<Jagdwurst> pocoyo, 用Mingliu-Ext或者Sun-Ext字体
<mao> 这些字都是康熙字典里面的字
<Jagdwurst> mao, 网上的ibus码表都能打
<pocoyo> Jagdwurst: 没有见过这个 GBK里没有
<mao> Jagdwurst: 我不知道怎么回事,码表里面明明有那个字,输入法就是不出来
<Jagdwurst> pocoyo, gb18030里也许有
<mao> 候选项显示为空
<pocoyo> Jagdwurst: 没有.
<Jagdwurst> mao, 什么输入法?
<mao> 小小输入法
<Jagdwurst> mao, 。。。没用过
<Jagdwurst> mao, 啥是候选项为空?
<mao> 我在网上下载过一个ibus码表.. 也打不出超字集.
<Jagdwurst> mao, 是字体原因?
<mao> 不可能.
<gebjgd> 那个字念什么？
<mao> 我打开码表能正常看见那个字
<gebjgd> mao 那个字念什么？
<Jagdwurst> mao, 可以的，很久以前ibus码表就行了，现在只会更好了
<pocoyo> mao: 碼表在哪兒看?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd, http://www.zdic.net/zd/zi4/ZdicF0ZdicAAZdic9CZdicB6.htm
<mao> pocoyo: 你用什么输入法
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd, 错了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: .......
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd, 是 sun 字体和 unicode 不兼容
<gjp> 谁会编译intel的驱动？
<pocoyo> mao: fcitx.
<mao> 没用fcitx了...它的码表格式还要转换的...小小输入法的码表直接就是txt的.
<pocoyo> Jagdwurst: http://s2.kimag.es/share/64454806.png 显示不出来..
<pocoyo> Jagdwurst: 输入法的问题?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 查不到那个字
<gebjgd> mao: 那字念什么
<Jagdwurst> pocoyo, 字体问题。装个字体
<mao> gebjgd: 不知道,我打出来看看.我这里只有gvim中才能打出来,汗
<pocoyo> Jagdwurst: 鴉黑也显示不了的 有啥用...
<gebjgd> mao: 这字不存在
<gebjgd> mao: 鉴定完毕
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd, 𡲩
<mao> gebjgd: 𠐔
<ofan> 𡲩
<Jagdwurst> pocoyo, 有些文章里有
<mao> gebjgd: 这个字你看见了吗? 𠐔
<Jagdwurst> mao, 看到
<mao> 只能通过gvim打出来....
<gebjgd> mao: 看到
<gebjgd> mao: lu
<mao> gebjgd: 我不知道它念什么^^^
<gebjgd> mao: 康熙字典差不到
<gebjgd> mao: 康熙字典查不到
<mao> 可以
<mao> http://www.zdic.net/zd/zi3/ZdicF0ZdicA0Zdic90Zdic94.htm
<gebjgd> mao: 没有
<gebjgd> mao: 我说的是亻旨
<mao> WQOJ　五笔
<pocoyo> mao: 那sun打头的字体也不够大啊..
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd, pocoyo http://imagebin.ca/view/6HC0O9.html
<kdlijian> 很奇怪的是 centos官网为什么不明说是redhat而是说“一个著名的北美企业级linux厂商”
<mao> 哦,那个字在XP下面有....XP还是好多年前的系统了.不知道是不是折腾大字集的人故意针对XP的...
<Jagdwurst> mao, http://s2.kimag.es/view/44306808.png
<mofaph> 大家好。用 wine 安装了 qq 后，怎样删除 qq 依赖的函数库？
<pocoyo> mofaph: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Jagdwurst> mao, 只是刚装的 debian, 字体hint 没设置
<mao> 哇
<pocoyo> mofaph: 删 ~/.wine 目录
<mao> 我也折腾下, 把你的码表共享啊
<pocoyo> Jagdwurst: 感觉挺扯蛋的 :D
<xmuer> hul
<Jagdwurst> pocoyo, 有些字看古文的时候用到
<mofaph> pocoyo,  可是我的 wine 还有其他软件呢？ winetricks 安装的函数库都放在哪里了？
<Jagdwurst> pocoyo, 至少让该它显示出来
<mao> 适合文史工作人使用
<pocoyo> mofaph: ~/.wine下慢慢找
<Jagdwurst> pocoyo, mao 比如红楼梦里的𥧁字
<Jagdwurst> mao, https://github.com/jagd/Zhengma-Single-Character/blob/master/table.txt
<lazysnake> 𥧁
<mao> 打开你的链接..firefox变灰了..
<Jagdwurst> mao, 有点大:D
<Jagdwurst> mao, 或者把整个git clone 下来
<Jagdwurst> mao, 比在浏览器虽快
<mao> ZYA D
<mao> 好的
<mofaph> pocoyo, 只是放在个人目录下吗？没有在系统目录吗？比如 /etc ？
<xmuer> pocoyo, 先走了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 又一个纠结的分区问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=306567&p=2138874#p2138874 目标： 1.把 /home 移到单独的分区，尽量不损害 sda4 里的 win7 　　　　　　2.缩小 swap 至 5 GB 　　　　　　3.使今后可以任意创建新分区，而不需再扩大 扩展分区 问题一个： 扩展分区　和它里面的 逻辑分区? 到底是什么关系? 　　 ...
<kdlijian> ^k^: 禁止刷屏！哈哈
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 给我个你的pidgin聊天窗口截图，我看看你的，我怎么感觉我的这么难看呢？信息都挤在一起，分不清。。。
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 现在没用pidgin
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 赶紧用
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 怎么用？
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 你用啥呢？
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: xchat
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 堕落了！
<archl> 。。。
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 屁，一直就是xchat
<gebjgd> gun
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 从来没换过
<Gun^Rose> 啊哈哈
<archl> 一直就是empathy的堕落飘过～
<archl> 哈哈哈
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 你到底要用几种im啊？chat+pidgin+empathy+webqq？？
<Gann> 很久没有讲座了
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: xchat pidgin webqq
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: openfetion
<archl> 讲座什么呢？
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: hotot
<archl> 大家一起准备材料就可以讲了。
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 5个
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd, im帝 ;P
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 真够热闹的
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 习惯了。
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 干嘛不用pidgin统一一下
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 没法统一
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 哦，难以理解
<archl> 用empathy吧～
<archl> ^_^
<Kandu> archl: 你來講講遊戲吧
<Gann> 建议统一使用ERC
<Gun^Rose> archl: 我准备回到empathy了，这个pidgin不好看
<gebjgd> Gann: emacs渣
<archl> Kandu:hedgewars的portal使用法：把平地上的敌人集中起来，在天上建一段钢梁，然后在敌人正上方放一个portal，然后瞄准敌方刺猬正下方发出另一个，这些刺猬会不断加速，直到一点细微的偏差出现——以超级加速度碰撞地面——大概就挂了。
<Kandu> archl: 好吧，我有空就去學 hedgewars
<Gun^Rose> Kandu: 啊？这是啥？
<Kandu> Gun^Rose: 一個遊戲。有點像 百戰天蟲
<archl> 以前几乎就是复制百战天虫的，现在打法多很多了。
<Kandu> Gun^Rose: 而且開發用到4個語言 pascal c c++ lua
<ofan> 有啥意思
<archl> 呵呵。Pascal是引擎地说，绝对不会改。
<Kandu> Gun^Rose: 混合編程的典範吶
<Gun^Rose> Kandu: 哦
<ofan> 感觉有点幼稚
<Gun^Rose> 虫子还是挺好玩的
<archl> 我最常见到使用俄语的玩家。
<archl> 好像很多开发者都是俄罗斯一片的。
<Gun^Rose> 我手机上有一个，就是那音效太雷人了
<archl> 音效有6种。
<archl> 准确说是6套。
<Gun^Rose> 哦
<archl> 不知道现在有几套了。看看。
<gebjgd> Kandu: xmoto
<archl> 现在有9套了。
<archl> 9套音效都没一个是中文的。。。
<Kandu> gebjgd: 不想了，我還沒有玩這個遊戲的基本技術
<archl> gebjgd: 那个是我连第二关都没过的游戏。
<archl> linux下游戏难度变态的海了去了。
<archl> qii: 好久不见。
<qii> :archi hi
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 升级10.04后在启动时出现问题： an error occurred while mounting /home http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=306571&p=2138886#p2138886 9.10在线升级10.04后在启动的过程中出现问题： an error occurred while mounting /home press S to Skip mount or M for Manual Recovery 我按S后，正常进入系统。估计是磁盘mount的问题。 我的/etc/fstab文件是这样 ...
<Gann> linux游戏还是The Battle of Wesnoth
<archl> hi,
<archl> linux游戏到底有好玩的太多了～～～wesnoth我有好多个月没碰了～
<Gann> 我每天必玩WESNOTH
<ofan> th                                                         │    A utility for converting HTML into plain text (e.g. for viewing in Mutt)
<ofan> ...
<ofan> Blog上放Twitter的widget会被墙吗？
<gebjgd> Kandu: archl 我怎么觉得xmoto很给力阿
<archl> archl: 我每天必看Freegamer～～～
<gebjgd> Kandu: archl 很不错的游戏
<archl> gebjgd: lol
<archl> 你在干嘛。。。
<happyaron> tor还现在能用么？
<Kandu> gebjgd: 嗯，給力。很不錯。在打擊我的自信心這方面
<Gann> happyaron: 很不好用
<gebjgd> Kandu: 哈哈
<happyaron> Gann: 有必要在ubuntu里提供么？
<Gann> 我很久不能用了
<Gann> happyaron: 如果 能用当然可以提供
<ofan> happyaron: 会有问题吧
<roylez_> wowoto__: .
<archl> 谁用过 PDF/odf hybrid 文件？
<Gann> 谁能告诉我,python的info函数,到底用来干什么的
<archl> 谁告诉我 http://imagebin.ca/ 为啥没被封？
<ofan> 因为太慢了
<archl> ofan: 你的答案很好。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • CPU保持100%…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=306572&p=2138905#p2138905 刚在系统监视器里面发现CPU一直是100%，看了进程，发现一个叫做APT-GET的始终保持95%以上的CPU占有率，请问这是啥东西？有没什么办法降低CPU使用率？ P4M 2.2G 512M 统计信息: 发表于 由 zipkong — 2010-11-28 19:48
<archl> 诠释为为啥 vimeo没被封。。。
<ofan> archl: 被封了吧
<Open-SH-CN> Libre Office 有谁用过。。。。 与OOo比 哪个更好？
<archl> 是吗。。。以前没有吧。
<ofan> 现在应该是被封的
<Gann> 谁能告诉我,为什么linux没被封?
<archl> LibreOffice就是加好了常用扩展的OOo 3.3
<archl> 我认为比系统自带的OOo好用，就加了链接直接用它了。
<Gann> 因为中国用linux的人太少了
<Gann> libreoffice好用
<archl> Scribus 1.3.9比1.3.8好用。
<archl> scribus 1.3.9 比indesign好用～～～
<archl> PS和GIMP都不好用，处理照片我照样用Inkscape。。。
<archl> scribus 1.3.9 下周发布～
<Freebuilder> LibreOffice 解决引号问题了没？
<archl> 不知道，我不用中文。。。
<Gann> Freebuilder: 什么引号问题
<GUN^ROSE> archl: scribus支持中文吗？能比得过indesign？
<GUN^ROSE> 感觉比较悬乎。。。
<Freebuilder> Gann “中文English” 后面一个引号是西文字体
<archl> GUN^ROSE: 不知道是否支持中文～
<archl> 我没怎么用中文。。。
<GUN^ROSE> archl: 哦
<archl> GUN^ROSE: 以前写的kp介绍使用了，但是那时我更不会用scribus。
<Freebuilder> Gann, 这个问题我只在红旗Offile中见得到过解决
<Gann> Freebuilder: 有没有DEB包的libreeoffice
<ofan> http://imtx.me/archives/1582.html
<Gann> Freebuilder: 这个其实,只要根据前一个引号配对就是了
<archl> GUN^ROSE: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/images/a/aa/Kernel_Panic-v1.jpg
<archl> 这个就是我用scribus制作的。
<GUN^ROSE> archl: 我看看去
<archl> 很简单很简单的。
<Freebuilder> Gann, 就是配对出错，前一个引号是中文字体，后一个是西文字体，字符是没有错的，就是字体被 OOo 搞错了
<gebjgd> archl: kp有意思么？
<gebjgd> archl: rts？
<archl> gebjgd:  没意思吗～～～
<gebjgd> archl: 外观有点丑
<archl> gebjgd: 你知道我对画面一点都不在意。
<GUN^ROSE> archl: 恩，还行，主要是字体问题，如果字体能丰富些，表现力再好些，就挺好了
<wmpotato> archl: 又知道了一种游戏
<gebjgd> archl: 就不能贴个图阿
<gebjgd> archl: 我不知道
<archl> 	
<archl> gebjgd:你应该知道我在论坛里的名称。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 不知道
<gebjgd> archl: 因为不上论坛
<luojie-dune> 哦。
<luojie-dune> 这样阿。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 传说中的罗姐？
<luojie-dune> ...
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 求交往
<luojie-dune> 。。。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 求合体
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 求裸照
<luojie-dune> 你是女的才行。。。
<ofan> 罗姐~
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 求一夜情
<GUN^ROSE> 哇哈哈
<ofan> 论坛里的
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 断臂也是可以的
<luojie-dune> 我有自爆的。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 可以阿
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 啥？我不要。。。
<GUN^ROSE> 千万不能让 gebjgd 附体了，后果难以想像啊
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 你害羞了
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 我就喜欢会害羞的
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 我不害羞，
 * gebjgd 淫荡的望着罗姐
 * luojie-dune luojie-dune曾经被很多gay看上过。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 放心我认识变性的
<wmpotato> ......
<tuxzz> 谁会icewm:P
<ofan> gebjgd 的嘴角在滴口水~
<wmpotato> 我又截图了...
<pys8302> 无视我们吧
<pys8302> 哈哈
<luojie-dune> 	
<luojie-dune> GUN^ROSE: 你是哪位呢？
<luojie-dune> 不会是大三八吧。。。
<GUN^ROSE> 我是论坛上的esun2006
<luojie-dune> o
<Destine> roylez, 主席。。
<luojie-dune> GUN^ROSE:很少发帖呢。。。
<wmpotato> clear
<roylez_> Destine: .
<Destine> roylez_, 你为什么回来了。。。
<roylez_> Destine: ??
<^k^> 新⇨ Vim和Emacs • 还有什么理由能让我用 emacs http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=306576&p=2138931#p2138931 每个操作都有名字，写脚本维护脚本，以及重新定义键序方便。 分割后的每个窗口都可以有滚动条就在旁边，而不是 gvim 那种就三个耍起来不方便滚动条。 对 emacs 了解不深，也没用过，还有什么别的理由不？ 统计信息: 发表于  ...
<Destine> roylez_, 我突然想要Priceline的玫瑰果油了。。。然后想起你在中国了。。。怨念。
<roylez_> Destine: ...
<roylez_> Destine: 这个有什么好的，priceline不是订酒店的吗
<roylez_> Destine: taobao买bodyshop吧
<Freebuilder> 我刚发的贴怎么被弄过来了？
<Destine> roylez_, Priceline卖trilogy家的玫瑰果油。。。想要。。。
<Open-SH-CN> Prism http://web.kugou.com/flash/WebKugouPlayer.swf
<roylez_> Destine: 得，跟 happyaron 撒娇就有了
<Destine> roylez_, bodyshop不卖rosehip的。。。
<Destine> roylez_, 没用。
<roylez_> Destine: ...
<Destine> roylez, 我就是发现一个多好代购啊！！！没了！！！
<Destine> happyaron, 去澳洲！
<happyaron> roylez_: ...淘宝的东西咋能和那地方买的比。。。
<happyaron> Destine: 嗯。。。
<roylez_> happyaron: 靠你了
<happyaron> .
<Destine> roylez, 我还想要manukau的蜂蜜化妆水。。。
<Destine> roylez, 主席你快回澳洲去吧。
<roylez_> Destine: 没机会了...
<Destine> happyaron, 想办法把主席弄回澳洲去。。。
<happyaron> Destine: 他要想回去肯定有办法。
<luojie-dune> Destine: 你要什么？我不懂。。。
<happyaron> luojie-dune: 你也在袋鼠国吧？
<luojie-dune> happyaron: 恩
<happyaron> Destine: roger在袋鼠国。
<luojie-dune> happyaron: =《
<happyaron> :)
<luojie-dune> roger你怎么知道的。。。
<happyaron> luojie-dune: 当然知道。
<Destine> luojie-dune, priceline卖的trilogy的rosehip oil还有manukau蜂蜜化妆水～～～
<luojie-dune> 我曾经最反感别人叫这个。。。因为和弱智儿谐音～～～
<happyaron> luojie-dune: 呃，那就叫罗杰吧。
<happyaron> ...
<luojie-dune> 	
<luojie-dune> Destine: 我去看一下～～～
<Destine> luojie-dune, 各种开心～～～～
<Destine> happyaron, yeah～
<luojie-dune> D：
<happyaron> w3m 保存文件用啥键？
<Destine> happyaron, 在这里讨论玫瑰果油和蜂蜜化妆水是不是有点奇怪？
<happyaron> Destine: 有一点。
<luojie-dune> ...因为很少女生是奇怪的。
<luojie-dune> 所以尽管谈吧。。。
<luojie-dune> 我也需要多知道些
<Destine> luojie-dune, 怎么，女朋友要买？
<luojie-dune> 我是老光棍：
<Destine> luojie-dune, 那你为什么需要多知道这些。。。
<luojie-dune> 23年从没恋爱经验～
<luojie-dune> ^_^
<MeaCulpa> hoho
<MeaCulpa> 机场免税店可以搞定女友了
<luojie-dune> 好了，那么你需要什么呢？我不很清楚。
<luojie-dune> ebay是能代购的吧。
<tonghuix> luojie-dune, 也23了？
<luojie-dune> tonghuix: 24了。
<luojie-dune> 虚岁
<Destine> luojie-dune, 呐，讲讲吧，玫瑰果油可以修复受损皮肤，淡化痘印～在北京很合适的～
<tonghuix> luojie-dune, 咱俩差不多
<luojie-dune> :-)
<gebjgd> Destine: 你选错了城市
<Destine> luojie-dune, 蜂蜜化妆水是因为喜欢它的味道啊～～～
<gebjgd> Destine: 帝都不养人
<tonghuix> Destine, 有男人可以用的么？
<luojie-dune> 哦。
<Destine> tonghuix, 你是什么皮肤问题呢？
<luojie-dune> 男人用男人的～
<Destine> luojie-dune, http://static11.photo.sina.com.cn/orignal/4cf36b30x8ae39bc111ea&690
<Jagd> gebjgd, 你几岁恋爱滴?
<happyaron> gebjgd: 她深刻地体会到了。
<gebjgd> Jagd: 5岁
<happyaron> gebjgd: ...
<luojie-dune> 	
<luojie-dune> Destine: 往国内邮寄?
<Destine> luojie-dune, 淘宝上要165/40ml,表示好贵。
<tonghuix> Destine, 油性皮肤，胖性皮肤，脂肪性皮肤，多痘性皮肤
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 单相思的话我是从小学3年级开始的～～～
<Destine> tonghuix, 胖性皮肤是啥？
<luojie-dune> 哈哈
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 所以我比你早阿
<tonghuix> Destine, 瘦不下来的皮肤。。。哈好
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 有经验
<kdlijian> 理查德妈妈
<Destine> tonghuix, 给你推荐bioderma的蓝水～神秘卡米拉的轻快柠檬草～
<luojie-dune> Destine: 这里购物网站极度不发达。。。
<tonghuix> Destine, 哦？这玩意管用不?
<Destine> happyaron, 要不我开个化妆品课堂？
<happyaron> Destine: 赞成。
<luojie-dune> 赞成社区活动！
<tonghuix> Destine, 我觉得吧你可以开一个wiki页面，专门写着个
<Destine> tonghuix, 神秘卡米拉口碑很好的，有朋友用了也的确不错。
<Destine> luojie-dune, http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5796582312
<tonghuix> Destine, 这名字怎么感觉像是某春药的名字。。。
<happyaron> tonghuix: ...
<Destine> tonghuix, http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4471151501
<gebjgd> GUN^ROSE: 我开了多桌面。那样用tint2更爽
<tonghuix> Destine, 这么贵。。。要杀了我。。。
<happyaron> tonghuix: 买小瓶的。。。
<Destine> tonghuix, 啊？那你预算多少。。。
<luojie-dune> Destine: 感觉不会比你那个便宜。。。
<tonghuix> Destine, 我还是继续用大宝吧。。。20块钱左右我觉得靠谱
<Destine> luojie-dune, 啊。。。不要啊。。。priceline应该打折啊！！！
<gebjgd> Destine: 在帝都应该买防毒面具上街
<gebjgd> Destine: 剩下的都是浮云
<happyaron> Destine: 邮费，关税。
<happyaron> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> happyaron: 爱她就给她买防毒面具
<Destine> tonghuix, 我觉得果酸面霜也行。。。80块你能接受么？
<happyaron> gebjgd: ...
<tonghuix> Destine, 况且我是不讲课不洗脸的，一般刮刮胡子，简单擦一下就出门了
<Open-SH-CN> 3M 防毒的最好
<tonghuix> Destine, 80还是可以的
<happyaron> tonghuix: 一瓶能用很久的吧。
<Destine> tonghuix, http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=125323593
<gebjgd> Destine: 在帝都不能用香皂洗脸
<Destine> gebjgd, 谁敢用香皂洗脸？！
<tonghuix> gebjgd, 帝都的空气质量相当NB，防毒面具都没用，要用防化服套防辐射服
<gebjgd> Destine: 温水洗脸，直接用纸巾擦干
<Destine> gebjgd, 哪也不行啊。
<gebjgd> Destine: 我这都是经验之谈
<gebjgd> Destine: 不要用洗面奶
<gebjgd> Destine: 啥都不要用
<ofan> 坚持凉水洗脸的路过...
<happyaron> tonghuix: ...
<luojie-dune> Destine: 我真的没找到。。。不过肯定不止 $19
<gebjgd> Destine: 温水。擦干。晚上用温水，早上用凉水
<luojie-dune> 这样的话差不多价格的。
<gebjgd> Destine: 洗土不洗油
<tonghuix> 我一版就是温水洗脸，擦一把就出门了。晚上一般多洗几遍，毕竟对了一天电脑
<gebjgd> happyaron: 我这是在帮你剩下，你怎么谢我？
<Kandu> 嗯，除了水，啥都不要用
<Destine> gebjgd, 我用的保湿的洗面奶+化妆水+眼霜+面霜+防晒+唇膏，每周敷面膜，随时喷喷雾。
<gebjgd> happyaron: 我这是在帮你省钱，你怎么谢我？
<happyaron> gebjgd: thanks
<happyaron> gebjgd: :)
<gebjgd> Destine: 没用。
<Destine> gebjgd, 切，我又不花他的。
<tonghuix> Destine, 你这是。。。。。。杨贵妃
<Destine> tonghuix, 我有么？
<luojie-dune> tonghuix: 你见到的太少了。。。
<tonghuix> Destine, 难道平时洗牛奶浴，泡鸡蛋澡
<Destine> tonghuix, 当然不。
<tonghuix> luojie-dune, 我确实不是阅女丰富的人
<Kandu> gebjgd: 我家用的水很不錯了，直接從高山上接下來的 :)
<Freebuilder> 洗脸前最好先把脸泡热
<XanaduNWH> 啊？热水洗脸？
<luojie-dune> tonghuix: 满街都是化妆护理过分的人类。。。
<tonghuix> luojie-dune, 所以我敢觉到了大量辐射
<Freebuilder> 泡热了再洗就干净了，犯不着什么牛奶洗脸
<tonghuix> Freebuilder, 怎么加热脸？微波炉？
<happyaron> ...
<XanaduNWH> ....
<Freebuilder> tonghuix, 泡热水顺便练闭气功
<Destine> tonghuix, 我算知道毁容是怎么回事了。
<luojie-dune> tonghuix: 你可以用电吹风+毛巾。
<Destine> happyaron, 我决定每周开个化妆品课堂好了。
<tonghuix> Destine, 咋个意思。。。
<Freebuilder> 其实脸容易显老多半就是由于不干净
<gebjgd> tonghuix: 那叫红焖猪脸
<tonghuix> gebjgd, 我还没吃饭呢。。。别馋我
<happyaron> Destine: 同意，现在就算一次咋样？
<lubcat> 改主题了？
<lubcat> 化妆品。。。
<Freebuilder> 冬天只有把脸泡热了，皮肤舒张了才能洗得干净
<Destine> happyaron, 好啊。
<tonghuix> happyaron, 女人不是惯出来的。。。必要的约束还是要有的
<lubcat> 不是说冷水洗脸 增强免疫么
<happyaron> tonghuix: 呃。。。
<happyaron> Destine: ^
<Destine> lubcat, 用冷水洗脸是好滴！
<lubcat> tonghuix: .....
<Freebuilder> lubcat, 还有吃垃圾食品增强消化能力的说法呢
<lubcat> 而且据我老师说。冬天一天不能洗太多次了。只再次就够了
<tonghuix> happyaron, 你要从现在开始学习如何约束
<lubcat> Freebuilder: ....现在啥吃不进去。。
<Freebuilder> lubcat, 增强免疫力主要还是靠运动
<lubcat> tonghuix: ......
* happyaron changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset|IRC课堂：化妆品专场|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn
<happyaron> Destine:
<lubcat> Freebuilder: 是一部分。
<lubcat> 。。。还真换啊。。
<tonghuix> lubcat, 难道也是美女。。。
<lubcat> tonghuix: 替你担心而已。。
<lubcat> 瞎想啥呢
<tonghuix> 我一后再也不敢输入/topic了
<Destine> lubcat, 是滴，清洁太多也不好的。
<Freebuilder> 一天一次，晚上把脸泡热再洗是最好的养颜方法
<happyaron> tonghuix: ...
<luojie-dune> Destine: 没看到。抱歉。
<ofan> 化妆品专场~
<Freebuilder> 我妈看上去才三十多
<Destine> luojie-dune, see~我自己买好啦！
<Destine> luojie-dune, thx～
<tonghuix> 你们俩一出门根姐俩似的
<luojie-dune> ...
<lubcat> 。。。
<lubcat> 父母老相。。基本是孩子摧的。
<tonghuix>  我现在最想知道的是，如何才能让我显得更成熟一些
 * tonghuix  我现在最想知道的是，如何才能让我显得更成熟一些
<ofan> tonghuix: MM?
<lubcat> 。。。。。。。蒸下。。
<tonghuix> 男的
<lubcat> 唐僧一直让人蒸。所以越瞧越年轻。
<Destine> tonghuix, 我觉得你瘦点就会成熟一些。。。
<luojie-dune> tonghuix: 你看起来多么年轻？
<lubcat> 跟小孩似的？
<luojie-dune> 我看起来就像高中生一样。。。
<happyaron> Destine: +1
<lubcat> 实际上。。
<tonghuix> 我现在出门用办学生卡，没人会怀疑
<tonghuix> Destine, 别这么损我，你明知我瘦下来就2012了
<luojie-dune> 我去年回国在高中就被当成学生了。。。
<lubcat> 回初中再蹲几年。也不会有人怀疑吧。
<Destine> tonghuix, 我没有。。。
<luojie-dune> 	
<luojie-dune> tonghuix: 你什么样子？
<luojie-dune> 哈哈给我看看
<tonghuix> lubcat, 会有人怀疑的。。。大龄蹲班生
<Destine> luojie-dune, 没关系，我习惯了，高三保送还被人问说初一放学了？
<tonghuix> luojie-dune, 貌似有照片
<lubcat> 。。。。0.0
<lubcat> 。。。。。
 * happyaron 初一放学 +1
<luojie-dune> Destine: 。。。
<lubcat> tonghuix: 没事。我不怀疑你。
<tonghuix> 夏天做兼职，给一班高中生做辅导课，第一天上班有个高中生，竟然跟我说：小弟弟，跟你借个火。。。然后上课铃响，我直接走到讲台上：同学们好
<happyaron> tonghuix: ...
<lubcat> ......
<ofan> - -
<ofan> tonghuix: 天生正太脸？
<tonghuix> 他们感觉我就是个不穿校服的高中生，而且很多小学同学也觉得N年没啥变化
<tonghuix> 周六下班的时候，还碰上一个高中同学，她变化很大，我都没认出来，她一眼就把我认出来了
<tonghuix> Destine, 所以我特想知道，如何变成熟点
<lubcat> 呀。你怎么还没长大啊。。
<Destine> tonghuix, 减减肥，留点胡子，穿点正装。
<ofan> tonghuix: 这是优势  变成熟干嘛
<luojie-dune> tonghuix: 你的照片在哪里阿
<lubcat> 围观。。
<luojie-dune> tonghuix: 晒黑点。
<ofan> tonghuix: 现在控正太的好多.. 都有去整容的心了..
<lubcat> 整成loli?
<ofan> 妹.
<tonghuix> Destine, 留胡子显邋遢，我不大喜欢
<lubcat> 蓄须明志啊。。
<Destine> tonghuix, 哦，那就减减肥，穿正装。
<luojie-dune> tonghuix: 那就留长发。。。
<tonghuix> Destine, 减肥很慢，等我减到合适的体重，我也到了成熟的年龄。正装倒是经常穿
<tonghuix> luojie-dune, 我不是艺术家，也不是RMS
<Destine> tonghuix, 我12月要开始我的瘦身计划～
<tonghuix> Destine, 大姐。。。你不胖啊
<GUN^ROSE> Destine: 多少斤？
<kingworth> 刚用上linux，各位别笑话！还是多多鼓励为好！
<lubcat> 怎么都认识啊
<GUN^ROSE> 至于那么紧张嘛？
<happyaron> GUN^ROSE: 呃，问女生体重，不太礼貌啊。。
<luojie-dune> kingworth: 鼓励你。
<kdlijian> kingworth: 你没看这边都在讲笑话
<Destine> tonghuix, 胖！
<luojie-dune> Destine: 看起来不过60KG
<tonghuix> Destine, 每天别用那么多化妆品，至少减掉10斤
<lubcat> 。。。。。
<Destine> GUN^ROSE, 呃，这个是privacy.
<Destine> luojie-dune, !!!!!!!!!!
<Destine> tonghuix, !!!!!!!!!!
<GUN^ROSE> happyaron: 我们单位有3个减肥的，加起来才310斤，还要减呢！晕死我
<lubcat> 。。。。。。
<wmpotato> 一般来说，女生说自己从哪天开始减肥（非当日或第二天），一般是不会坚持的
<happyaron> GUN^ROSE: 呵呵，这个和Destine比确实有肥。
<wmpotato> 能不能开始就是个问题
<lubcat> GUN^ROSE: 你晕之前肯定有人先晕下。
<Destine> GUN^ROSE, oh...三个我加起来没有310.。。
<luojie-dune> lol
<tonghuix> Destine, 这样吧，等你减到你生日那天，估计最多剪了5 g
<luojie-dune> 那还减？？？
<GUN^ROSE> Destine: 那不就是了，正常些不好吗？男人又不是都喜欢瘦的
<lubcat> 生日那天全补回来好了。。
<tonghuix> Destine, 三个我加起来就快一吨了
<lubcat> 不能白减了。
<luojie-dune> 外表看起来胖的就算了。。。
<Destine> tonghuix, 不会，根据计划应该减了1.25KG.
<kingworth> 谢谢你，luojie-dune
<happyaron> GUN^ROSE: 可是她非要减。
<GUN^ROSE> happyaron: 哎~~~
<tonghuix> Destine, 那几乎等于没减
<GUN^ROSE> 女人啊，无法理解。。。
<luojie-dune> kingworth: 你为什么谢我？
<Destine> tonghuix, 如果你想要个减肥食谱的话，我可以帮忙哦～
<lubcat> 。。。。谁给鼓励。谢谁呗
<kingworth> 鼓励我阿
<tonghuix> Destine, 如果你是我们公司食堂的小姑娘就好了。。。
<luojie-dune> 恩～
<happyaron> tonghuix: 自己控制吧。
<Destine> kingworth, 那鼓励鼓励！
<luojie-dune> 我也需要鼓励怎么能减肥。
<kingworth> kdlijian，也谢谢你
<luojie-dune> 我要减屁股上的肌肉。
<luojie-dune> ...
<lubcat> 古力古力。
<wmpotato> ladies...
<kdlijian> kingworth: :)
<happyaron> tonghuix: 我比较赞同你减肥，以后心脏会受不了啊。
<GUN^ROSE> !@#$$$$
<kingworth> 哈哈
<Destine> tonghuix, 早餐：自制无糖豆浆2大杯+无糖杂粮杏仁糊一碗+苹果一个
<Destine> 午餐：KG CHECK代餐一包+烫青菜不限量
<Destine> 晚餐：南瓜粥+烫青菜不限量
<Destine> 零食：少许无糖蓝莓干、高纯度黑巧克力、不油的豆干、蒟蒻干、黄瓜蘸酱、甜度低的水果（火龙果、奇异果、金桔等）、泡菜等
<Destine> 饮料：全天喝8杯左右无糖花草茶或其他无糖饮料。早上偶尔黑咖啡一杯。
<GUN^ROSE> 以为到了ubuntu-cn减肥俱乐部？
<kingworth> 鼓励我的人还真多
<luojie-dune> ～
<ofan> - -
<tonghuix> happyaron, 最近脚就受不了了，站时间长了不行
<happyaron> Destine: 这么快就整出来一套？
<tonghuix> Destine, 谢谢你的食谱
<wmpotato> kingworth: 他们都比较高兴有新人来
<luojie-dune> 换双好的鞋子～
<happyaron> tonghuix: ...
<kdlijian> kingworth: 其实你是Linux Torvalds
<happyaron> kingworth: 加油加油
<kdlijian> ki
<GUN^ROSE> 建议把ubuntu的logo改瘦一点，做俱乐部logo正号
<lubcat> 。。。
<kdlijian> kingworth: Linus
<luojie-dune> 我的食谱 ：
<tonghuix> 谁让我是讲师呢。。。真杯催
<happyaron> GUN^ROSE: ...
<Destine> tonghuix, 减少由和糖的摄入，再适量控制淀粉～
<lubcat> GUN^ROSE: 把企鹅改苗条点
<ofan> tonghuix: 讲啥的？ 给我们讲下啊
<kingworth> 一呼百应，要是我张口要钱就不会这么多人响应了吧？
<Destine> happyaron, 抄的呗。
<lubcat> 00
<happyaron> Destine: :)
<luojie-dune> 每天7个水果，作为蔬菜候补。。。 吃肉少，喝稀饭多过米饭/其他干粮。～
<tonghuix> Destine, 对，我采纳你的建议
<tonghuix> ofan, 讲嵌入式的呗
<tonghuix> ofan, 也是最近刚开始讲的
<Destine> luojie-dune, 在澳洲很好减肥的！
<ofan> tonghuix: 啊啊 开个讲座吧
<lubcat> ofan: 瞧topic
<luojie-dune> Destine，累死是一种很好的减肥法。
<ofan> tonghuix: 这里需要僵尸。。
<ofan> tonghuix: 讲师
<tonghuix> ofan, 我10点才到家。。。咱这里都完了
<Destine> luojie-dune, 不会啊，按照包装上的卡路里算就好了，一天1200大卡就可以减肥。
<ofan> tonghuix: 总有时间吧
<tonghuix> ofan, 而且现在很多嵌入式的开发都是用win+MDK，我还在研究怎么用ubuntu开发
<happyaron> Destine: 他被你吓掉线了。
<lubcat> 减肥。。。是一方面。可以再参照下做做yoga
<ofan> tonghuix: 用win? wince？
<GUN^ROSE> lubcat: 主意不错啊！
<tonghuix> ofan, windows
<Destine> luojie-dune, 不会啊，按照包装上的卡路里算就好了，一天1200大卡就可以减肥。
<ofan> tonghuix: 不是linux比较多么
<huntxu> roylez_: 我可耻地三国杀了...
<roylez_> huntxu: 我也一样
<tonghuix> ofan, 宿主机是win的，目标机可以用任何系统，我说的是裸版编程
<rothsdad> hi
<lubcat> 。。。。拜主席
<huntxu> roylez_: 我刚玩了五局...
<roylez_> lubcat: .
<roylez_> huntxu: 我数不清多少局了
<luojie-dune> Destine: 我最爱吃零食。。。一直把零食当饭吃。。。
<happyaron> luojie-dune: ...
<Destine> luojie-dune, 不能这样。。。
<lubcat> 结果。。
<happyaron> luojie-dune: 零食吃低热量的。
<huntxu> roylez_: ...
<rothsdad> luojie-dune:
<ofan> tonghuix: 哦.. 宿主机 用啥都无所谓吧 关键是有好的开发工具
<tonghuix> happyaron, 我想哪天可以来讲讲嵌入式系统的移植，内容比较简单
<happyaron> tonghuix: 赞
<rothsdad> luojie-dune: 强
<ofan> tonghuix: 支持！
<Destine> luojie-dune, 买隔壁新西兰的猕猴桃吃。
<happyaron> tonghuix: 你准备差不多了和我说一下，我安排。
<tonghuix> ofan, 我周四往往比较清闲
<rothsdad> tonghuix: 恩，期待阿
 * luojie-dune 一天能吃8个香蕉，6个猕猴桃。
<tonghuix> happyaron,  我周四往往比较清闲
<happyaron> tonghuix: okay
<ofan> tonghuix: 好的..
<lubcat> 6个。。。
<lubcat> 真当饭吃了
<tonghuix> 咱们这个irc课堂真的很不错呢
<ofan> 定下来就去宣传 哈哈~
<rothsdad> luojie-dune: 香蕉我能吃一二十个，猕猴桃最多3个
 * adam8157 刚买了个新钱包, 然后MM又送了一个, 纠结啊...
<ofan> http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/26078/
<tonghuix> Destine, 下次再讲化妆品的时候，建议先协议个slide，让大家提前看到
<luojie-dune> rothsdad: 我都说的是连续吃。
<Destine> tonghuix, 好呀～
<luojie-dune> 分开就更多了。
<rothsdad> luojie-dune: 太强了...
<tonghuix> happyaron, 既然化妆品也能讲，这里还可以介绍女朋友吧？
<ofan> tonghuix: agreed 以前就想说最好准备个ppt啥的..
<luojie-dune> 	
<luojie-dune> rothsdad: 为啥？
<happyaron> tonghuix: 呃，你想咋介绍？
<rothsdad> luojie-dune: 还吃饭之类的吗?
<luojie-dune> rothsdad: 不吃也可以。
<rothsdad> luo
<rothsdad> luojie-dune: 崇拜
 * luojie-dune 认为不必要每天都使用同样的饮食计划～可能某天超高热量摄入，某天彻底蔬菜水果～
<lubcat> adam8157: ...回赠一个
<Destine> luojie-dune, 那样坚持不下来么。。。
<Destine> luojie-dune, 水果也不都是低热量的。
 * rothsdad 以羡慕的眼光看着luojie-dune
<tonghuix> happyaron, 每个月开一个单身见面会，自己来介绍自己，然后写出目标女友或者男友，然后。。。。
<Use-Firefox> Github上不去了。。。
<adam8157> lubcat: 把我买的男式钱包送她? - -!
<lubcat> 天天能吃到这些东西。。。羡慕。。
<happyaron> tonghuix: ...有几个女的。。。
<Destine> tonghuix, 那还得弄个脚本配对。
 * rothsdad 想着luojie-dune是否跟大象有一拼
<Destine> happyaron, 我是女的～
<luojie-dune> Destine: 抱歉。。。一个人能不能长胖可能是天生的。。。
<adam8157> Use-Firefox: 正常的啊
<lubcat> adam8157: ....
<happyaron> Destine: 我是说没有几个。
<ofan> Use-Firefox: 可以上啊
<Destine> luojie-dune, 你！！！！！！！
<tonghuix> Destine, 别想那么复杂。。
<luojie-dune> 我就怎么努力超不过65KG.。。
<luojie-dune> 我想胖些！
<happyaron> luojie-dune: 呃，我已经71kg了。
<tonghuix> luojie-dune, 我估计她最多也就50kg
<rothsdad> Destine: 你是不是北外的美女？
<wmpotato> 看别人闲聊还是不错的
<Destine> tonghuix, 没有50～
<luojie-dune> 。。。
<lubcat> 。。
<luojie-dune> 都没有50还减。。。
<tonghuix> Destine, OK。。。你最低不低于30KG
<happyaron> tonghuix: ...
<luojie-dune> http://imagebin.ca/img/YSP79wTt.jpg
<tonghuix> Destine, 最低45公斤
<lubcat> .......
<ofan> 汗  还好没说我也..
<tonghuix> 她竟然敢调动管理员权限。。。
<luojie-dune> 。。。
<Destine> tonghuix, 45还不错。
<luojie-dune> 好玩～
<tonghuix> luojie-dune, 被和谐了
<rothsdad> lol
<jiero> 改个名吧。
<lubcat> ＝－＝
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Destine> jiero, 我也看到了。
<tonghuix> Destine, 那么我估计你也就48公KG
<rothsdad> @.@
<jiero> 说一下对我的图的看法吧？
<lubcat> @#
<jiero> http://imagebin.ca/img/YSP79wTt.jpg
<tonghuix> jiero, 太非主流
 * afk afking
<jiero> tonghuix: 作业吗。。。必须是给啥设计学生的杂志啥的。胡乱照个照片拉倒。
<ofan> imagebin很慢
<ofan> 用imgur.com吧
<jiero> k
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • 急 Totem和刚安装的Mplayer不能播放 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=306584&p=2139009#p2139009 系统自带的播放器在播放视频时刚开始然后就自动卡在开始画面上了。 后来下了Mplayer 也是相同的问题。。。请大家帮帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lys5300 — 2010-11-28 21:04
<jiero> http://i.imgur.com/5mKZx.jpg
<jiero> 这个了。
<tonghuix> 这是啥意思，发新帖这里还能实时看到？
<afk> 好土啊
<jiero> 是啊。我也觉得很土～
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 随手放置的几个～
<afk> :-)
<jiero> afk: 我在测试scribus和inkscape的字体效果～
<Use-Firefox> 貌似没人测试bot了。。。
<lubcat> 有人不？
<pocoyo> lubcat: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<richard_ma> 在命令行下怎么算字符串的md5值啊？
<ofan> md5sum
<richard_ma> echo -n somePassword | openssl dgst -md5
<richard_ma> 是这样吗？
<ofan> echo xxx | md5sum
<XanaduNWH> echo string | md5sum
<XanaduNWH> 呃
<ofan> http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux Commands - A practical reference
<ofan> http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline_zh_CN.html 还有中文版的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux命令行技巧
<richard_ma> 我直接问吧，有没有做过摘要认证的？
<lubcat> GUN^ROSE: 今天才知道这个名字的亮点所在。
<ofan> recode (iconv, dos2unix, unix2dos 已经过时了)
<ofan> richard_ma: md5 sha1 sha-256?
<richard_ma> http://framework.zend.com/manual/zh/zend.auth.adapter.digest.html
<Use-Firefox> lubcat: 别测试pocoyo
<richard_ma> ofan: 劳驾看下
<kenifanying> help
<richard_ma> ofan: http://framework.zend.com/manual/zh/zend.auth.adapter.digest.html
<richard_ma> ofan: 应该是md5的
<ofan> php的额
<richard_ma> ofan: 但是我怎么也算不出那个md5的值
<richard_ma> ofan: somePassword -》 fde17b91c3a510ecbaf7dbd37f59d4f8
<richard_ma> ofan: 这个词对应不上这个md5值啊
<ofan> 就是密码取md5值发送吧
<richard_ma> 对
<John_Morgan> ls
<Use-Firefox> -h
<richard_ma> Use-Firefox: 什么-h?
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于无线网络的密码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=306586&p=2139035#p2139035 想登入加无线网络， 家里原来的无线是用windows设置的，现在在ubuntu里想用 输了密码 但一直登不上去。 原来的密码应该就是Wpa2加密，xxxx-xxxx-xxxx的形式。 请教。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 屠夫的箭 — 2010-11-28 21:18
<Use-Firefox> ● echo Z2l0aHViLmNvbQo= | base64 -d
<Use-Firefox> richard_ma: Type `ib-perl: -h'
<ofan> richard_ma: 可能用的实现方式不一样 比如padding的字节不一样
<richard_ma> Use-Firefox: 先要用base64编码吗？
<Use-Firefox> 可以base64
<zths> 额....化妆品专场是什么?  太微妙了吧...
<richard_ma> ofan: 那还有办法么？
<richard_ma> ofan: 不应该不一样吧
<kenifanying> 大家在Linux下能直接用Telnet登录不？
<happyaron> kenifanying: telnet
<kenifanying> 我在GNOME的终端用Telnet无法连接www.newsmth.net
<kenifanying> 用qterm又可以
<kenifanying> 不知道为什么
<Danny_CN> 有人在吗？
<pocoyo> Danny_CN: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Danny_CN> ..........
<iIlL10oO> > Base64.decode64 "Z2l0aHViLmNvbQo="
<^k^> iIlL10oO, github.com
<Danny_CN> ??????
<iIlL10oO> ......
<iIlL10oO> s irc | Danny_CN
<Danny_CN> 谁懂RAID
<ofan> richard_ma: 我这本地计算的md5和在线计算的就不一样
<richard_ma> 在线计算，哪里有？
<richard_ma> ofan: 给个链接
<ofan> richard_ma: 应该是php的内置函数
<ofan> richard_ma: http://www.xujh.com/cha/md5.asp
<richard_ma> ofan: 我用内置的md5算过，也和那个结果不一样
<wangww> hello?
<Danny_CN> ？？
<wangww> nobody here?
<richard_ma> ofan: 在线和我的结果一样
<wangww> 大家好
<pocoyo> wangww: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Danny_CN> 我在
<wangww> 终于找到个中文的了
<pocoyo> wangww: 有这么难吗?
<wangww> 可以问大家个问题么？
<wangww> 是啊，新手玩ubuntu
<Danny_CN> 我也是
<pocoyo> wangww: 今晚是讨论化妆品的
<Arthrun> 什么化妆品？
<wangww> 啊？？
<lubcat> wangww: 。。。。用什么化妆品么。
<wangww> 那我有问题的话赵谁啊？
<wangww> 我么
<wangww> 偶尔用下香水、、
<pocoyo> Arthrun: /toptic
<lubcat> 嗯。哦。
<wangww> 你们都用么
<Arthrun> pocoyo: 我是菜鸟不知道啥意思
<pocoyo> Arthrun: 甭装了 雕叔 别人不知道您老 咱还能不知道么 :D
<wangww> 知道这么软件怎么安装么？http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/R
<^k^> ⇪ title: R - Ubuntu中文
<Arthrun> .......
<Arthrun> T_T
<Arthrun> aptitude install r-base-core
<pocoyo> 都爱装嫩 .
<zmcbb30> 哈哈哈哈
<Arthrun> zmcbb30: 包子叔
<zmcbb30> 雕叔装嫩被拆穿了
<zmcbb30> ..........
<pocoyo> zmcbb30: 拜见饱子叔
<Danny_CN> ？？？？？？
<zmcbb30> .......
<zmcbb30> pocoyo: nnd.....只有雕叔才是叔
<pocoyo> Jagdwurst: 那个字现在火狐显示出来了 但是 fcitx打不出来.
<pocoyo> zmcbb30: 拜见包子哥
<zmcbb30> 哈哈哈哈
<Arthrun> zmcbb30: 好吧包子叔，以后不叫你叔了
<Arthrun> zmcbb30: 可以了吧，包子叔？
<zmcbb30> ......
<pocoyo> zmcbb30:  我以前打q堂 里面有个包子头 很厉害
<zmcbb30> ........
<Arthrun> zmcbb30: 包子叔为什么点点点？
<ofan> richard_ma: 搞错了，是一样的，但这zend网站上的不一样，不知道為什麼
<zmcbb30> 看到雕叔 , 我内牛满面
<pocoyo> Arthrun: zmcbb30 http://www.zdic.net/zd/zi4/ZdicF0ZdicAAZdic9CZdicB6.htm 这个字可以打出来么 我的fcitx怎么打不出来?
<Arthrun> 我没有fcitx
<pocoyo> Arthrun: 别的也成?
<Arthrun> 什么字？
<pocoyo> Arthrun: yin啊 我打不出来.
<zmcbb30> 打不出
<Arthrun> 看不到
<zmcbb30> 搜狗没这个字
<pocoyo> zmcbb30: ... 刚才见 ibus里可以显示.
<ofan> 163的镜像又挂了
<zmcbb30> fcitx
<pocoyo> 五笔86:WLDY　　郑码:NRK　　 我的五笔 怎么没有 真是奇怪
<Arthrun> 没有
<pocoyo> zmcbb30: fcitx也没有 开了 GBK已经.
<zmcbb30> 不知了
<Arthrun> 估计是方言里的字吧
<zmcbb30> 好久没用linux了
<happyaron> zmcbb30: ...
<Arthrun> 什么是linux ?
<GUN^ROSE> Arthrun: linux=令你死...
<happyaron> Destine: ^
<Arthrun> GUN^ROSE: 还好不用
<Destine> happyaron, 。。。
<happyaron> Destine: 嗯。。。
<zmcbb30> Arthrun: linux就像拔毛一样简单 , 不信你试试
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙好
 * Danny_CN slaps zmcbb30 around a bit with a large trout
<zmcbb30> .......
<Danny_CN> 没事，我试试那是什么意思
<pocoyo> happyaron:  http://www.zdic.net/zd/zi4/ZdicF0ZdicAAZdic9CZdicB6.htm 这个字可以打出来么 我的fcitx怎么打不出来?
<void1> Arthrun: 作为cordinator, linux多简单，kira都能够边战斗变写程序...
<Arthrun> void1: 请用火星语，谢谢
<pocoyo> void1: 好久不见你了
<aike126> 为什么我的Ubuntu10.10在h3c iNodeClient下只能访问百度和google，但是不能访问其他网站，也不能更新啊？
<void1> pocoyo: 你好啊
<pocoyo> void1: 你好 我不是很好
<happyaron> pocoyo: 我也输入不了。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 把那字考到百度里 一搜 直接变成 &#3203;啥啥的了.
<happyaron> ...
<microcai> FuturePlus Systems Corp. Device 0411
<microcai> 原来 NVIDIA 的 Linux 驱动是 FuturePlus Systems Corp. 写的啊
<ilinux> 今天的课堂是  化妆品专场 ？
<GUN^ROSE> 我也糊涂了。今天怎么跑到这个话题了？
<richard_ma> ilinux: 什么是irc课堂？
<ilinux> richard_ma, 呃，这个我不知该如何解释啊
<ilinux> 之前有请一些技术牛人来irc里给大家做讲座
<GUN^ROSE> richard_ma: 就是在这里聊天上课！
<ilinux> 大概就是这样的
<richard_ma> ilinux: 是irc讨论的主题么
<GUN^ROSE> richard_ma: 比如现在的是“化妆培训”
<ilinux> 差不多
<richard_ma> ilinux: 我晕～～～刚才是有人说什么油性皮肤来着
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • Arch的Chrome如何导入证书 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=306590&p=2139072#p2139072 使用wallproxy需要导入证书，只看到有ubuntu、fedora、Gentoo的导入方法，：http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxCertManagement 那Arch该怎么做呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gyteng — 2010-11-28 21:57
<Danny_CN> 我晕倒
<Danny_CN> 这个不是linux的交流频道吗？
<Danny_CN> 怎么还讲化妆？
<Open-SH-CN> ……
<lubcat> 搞支持也 要对得起咱这张脸
<Open-SH-CN> Mass Dis ?..
<wzlxx> 用awesome 的时候，像libfetion那样的怎么处理啊？
<Danny_CN> ????
<wzlxx> 窗口不好处理…
<sgo11> ubuntu下最好的中文字体是什么？如何安装？谢谢。
<i360> wext是内核驱动？
<i360> mac80211和IEEE80211什么关系
<happyaron> sgo11: wqy-mirohei，默认字体。
<i360> happyaron: wqy-microhei好像没有/etc/conf.d中设置Sans,Sans Serif和Monospace
<sgo11> happyaron, 谢谢赐教。我现在浏览网页什么的，中文字体感觉都是歪七扭八的。如何设置这个为默认？还是这个已经是默认了？谢谢。（PS，我的界面语言是英文）
<happyaron> sgo11:哦，那没有默认，需要设置一下，但是我不会。
<i360> sgo11: 装wqy-zenhei
<sgo11> happyaron, hehe, thanks.
<mao> sgo11: 痿软亚黑
<wzssyqa> sgo11: 网页设计的时候一般会指定字体的
<i360> sgo11: wqy-zenhei借助wqy-zenhei的配置文件做小修改
<sgo11> mao, 微软雅黑是盗版呀。。。
<wzssyqa> 然后浏览器根据相似度判断实际上使用啥字体，所以，多装字体就可以了
<Danny_CN> <pocoyo> happyaron:
<i360> sgo11: Linux的fontconfig比较复杂
<mao> 晓得....
<mao> 不过它确实强大..
<Open-SH-CN> 微软雅黑 不是盗版
<i360> wzssyqa: 大多数是映射系统的sans,serif和mono吧
<mao> 不是商业字体吗
<Open-SH-CN> 当然你要有一份正版的Win
<sgo11> i360, ubuntu没有简单安装fonts的界面吗？我一直用opensuse，那里面装字体很简单。
<mao> ...,,,
<Open-SH-CN> 而且只能自己用
<i360> sgo11: å°±aptitude install wqy-microhei wqy-zenhei
<ofan> 因为用xml格式 所以复杂
<i360> sgo11: 把aptitude改成sudo apt-get
<mao> 谁秀下自己的WQY字体网页啊.我看看...
<sgo11> i360, 装完，在哪里设置？谢谢呀。有设置界面吗？
<mao> 我感觉WQY是一团一团的...不太好看...
<ofan> tr -dc '[:print:]' < /dev/urandom
<Lavande> 有没有方法在同一个网站登录多个帐号啊，前提是只用一个浏览器。也就是说，cookie之间相互独立。。
<sgo11> i360, 我查了一下。默认是装有 ttf-wqy-microhei
<i360> sgo11: 在/etc/fonts/conf.d中，比较复杂
<sgo11> i360, 那就是说ubuntu没有GUI界面配置字体了？怎么这么落后呀。
<i360> sgo11: 找到wqy-zenhei的conf文件，打开
<i360> sgo11: 不是落后
<pocoyo> mao: 我的應該是蘭亭黑的.
<i360> sgo11: 字体配置非常多
<Freebuilder> vim 脚本没有指针可用总还是有些不爽
<pocoyo> mao: 微米黑的在emacs里显示效果还不错.
<sgo11> i360, 我一直用opensuse，配置字体，点几下就好了呀。
<mao> pocoyo: 看看,我最喜欢看人家秀图了...
<mao> LOL
<i360> sgo11: 点几下不代表先进
<i360> sgo11: 很多你配置不了
<mao> pocoyo: 我要看网页的.
<i360> sgo11: 我不熟悉，什么hint什么的
<i360> sgo11: 相关文档有，google fontconfig
<pocoyo> mao: 英文的我还是喜欢用monaco
<i360> sgo11: 不仅仅是优先显示问题
<i360> sgo11: 还有各种字体族之间优先级，什么的配置很多
<mao> pocoyo: lucida san typewriter
<mao> pocoyo: 图..!!
<pocoyo> mao: http://s2.kimag.es/share/64454806.png 发虚.
<sgo11> i360, 了解了。我去网上查查文档吧。以前手动配过。后来都直接用UI界面了。^_^ 非常感谢你的回复。
<i360> sgo11: 如果偷懒的话修改wqy-zenhei的conf,把ZenHei替换成MicroHei并且提到那系列里面的第一个就ok了
<pocoyo> mao: 我屏太小.
<Lavande> pocoyo: 有没有方法在同一个网站登录多个帐号啊，前提是只用一个浏览器。也就是说，cookie之间相互独立。。
<mao> pocoyo:是啊,看久了伤眼睛
<pocoyo> Lavande: .不会.
<Lavande> pocoyo: 呃。。
<pocoyo> mao: 最近眼花 不怎么看得仔细.
<mao> pocoyo: 我的比你的好看
<mao> LOL
<mao> 不伤眼..
<pocoyo> mao: 我就知道
<pocoyo> mao: 不是第一次被人BS了. 习惯了
<mao> pocoyo: - -
<ofan> http://www.math.uic.edu/~hanson/UNIX/UnixDictionary.html
<lubcat> ...
<i360> 我wpa_supplicant结果ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA] invalid ..
<mao> pocoyo: 我的http://pic.yupoo.com/niejieqiang/AENv3oN7/gyUft.png
<ofan> 第一次知道 cd -  这个命令...
<mao> 这命令好啊
<afk> 还有cd
<afk> 回home
<ofan> mao: 这什么字体
<pocoyo> mao: http://s2.kimag.es/share/82129091.png 我把背景调成黑的 感觉好多
<mao> 盗版字体
<alvin_rxg> msyh
<mao> google那个字体也好看,准备放弃msyh
<afk> wqy-macrohei多好啊，可以媲美雅黑，又是开源的
<mao> pocoyo: 特效是什么软件啊?
<pocoyo> mao: compiz
<mao> 哦
<ofan> http://www.spreeder.com/  锻炼阅读速度~
<mao> 说实话,微米黑单个字是好看,整体效果就要差了
<i360> ofan: 你用wpa_supplicant么
<ofan> i360: 还没
<wzlxx> 有用sawfish桌面的没/
<i360> ofan: 我这里wpa_supplicant好像有严重故障
<ofan> i360: ubuntu?
<i360> ofan: ArchLinux我刚才手动编译内核
<i360> ofan: 我那台机器的无线驱动新内核才有
<ofan> i360: 那不清楚 只在ub下用过 还失败了
<wzlxx> ofan: 你用awesome的那些libfetion啊什么的小窗口是怎么处理的啊？？？？
<i360> ofan: 你看下wicd依赖多吗
<wzlxx> ofan: 那些很难处理
<i360> ofan: archlinux能不能从光盘安装软件
<ofan> wzlxx: 不用fetion啊...
<wzlxx> ofan: 我晕
<ofan> i360: 有pkg的包就醒了
<wzlxx> ofan: 很多窗口我都处理不好，不能让它按我想的平铺～
<wzlxx> ofan: awesome到现在还没有上手呢
<i360> ofan: 如果要解决的依赖关系太多，就麻烦了
<ofan> i360: 所以用在线仓库嘛
<i360> ofan: 我网没连上没法用
<ofan> wzlxx: 我也刚开始
<ofan> i360: 那你全部抓下来~
<wzlxx> ofan: 没有openbox容易掌握！！！！
<^k^> 新⇨ 窗口管理器 • FVWM 图标化后不要加边框 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=306594&p=2139109#p2139109 如题, 该怎么搞? 谢谢 ! 统计信息: 发表于 由 ranbin — 2010-11-28 22:39
<afk> wzlxx: 试试i3
<wzlxx> afk,  I3是什么？
<wzlxx>  afk 桌面吗？
<rothsdad> wzlxx: 平铺窗口管理,比awesome好用
<wzlxx> rothsdad: 那个方便配置？？？？
<rothsdad> wzlxx: 我认为是i3，awesome随着版本更新，老配置就可能不能用了，而且还要学lua
<wzlxx> rothsdad: Awesome有点不顺手
<ofan> i3看上去不错
<wzlxx> 呵呵，下了兄弟们，熄灯了…
<rothsdad> ofan: 恩，i3更内秀些
<ofan> rothsdad: 配置文件是啥的
<ofan> rothsdad: 貌似不支持tray  比较遗憾
<Danny_CN> 要是irc可以像QQ一样截图就好了
<rothsdad> Danny_CN: imagebin.ca
<winksir> Danny_CN: IRC要得就是这～稳定～
<rothsdad> ofan: 普通的配置文件，没有内置语言的
<ofan> Danny_CN: scrot -s
<ofan> Danny_CN: 可以用个脚本搞定截图和上传
<xmu> pocoyo, ..
 * rothsdad like dying in the sun
<ofan> rothsdad: 不支持tray
<pocoyo> xmu: 我断网了 你来了
<xmu> pocoyo, 来打个招呼 我要洗澡去
<xmu> pocoyo, 也要谁了
<xmu> pocoyo, 上班的人...
<pocoyo> xmu: 狗他拜...
<Danny_CN> 刚开始用，不太会
<Danny_CN> 有些复杂了
<rothsdad> ofan: tint2
<ofan> rothsdad: 那还要单独配置
<rothsdad> ofan: 恩
<ofan> rothsdad: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Comparison_of_Tiling_Window_Managers
<ofan> 各种wm对比~
<rothsdad> ofan: 呵呵
<rothsdad> ofan: 可我还是喜欢i3
<rothsdad> ofan: 不拘束，awesome太拘束了，束缚了双手，像带着手铐敲代码
<ofan> rothsdad: 我刚开始用tiling wm.. awesome只是开始
<rothsdad> ofan: 恩，可以多多尝试。
<rothsdad> ofan: 可我还是回到了openbox
<ofan> rothsdad: ....
<rothsdad> ofan: 原因是emacs
<ofan> rothsdad: 为啥
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 有没有方法在同一个浏览器，同一个网站，同时登录多个帐号？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=306599&p=2139129#p2139129 目前找到一个cookieswap插件，但是只能在各个帐号间切换，不能实现在多个tab同时登录多个帐号 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lavande — 2010-11-28 22:58
<aike126> 为什么我的Ubuntu只能访问百度和google啊，访问别的网站的时候，firefox的左下角总是显示等待。哪位高手给指导一下啊？
<Lavande> ^k^: 早就发了，现在才发现...
<Jagd> ofan: 其实xmonad巨简单，整个xmonad就是个 monadreader 和 monadstate 的组合体。简单到可以尽情发挥配置
<ofan> Jagd: 我看xmonad 也不内建支持tray
<ofan> 倒是发现个 subtle 很全能的样子，不过配置用的ruby..
<Jagd> ofan: tray 本来就是第三方工具，不是wm 的一部份 :D
<richard_ma> ofan: 我明白了，应该是 user:realm:password 这个字符串的md5，不单单是密码的md5
<ofan> Jagd: 但是内建的能跟统一风格吧...
<aike126> 另外，为什么原来好好的，在安装lmule没有成功，就不能访问了呢？系统不能正常更新了。
<ofan> richard_ma: 阿... 这样.. 估计是因为那文章翻译的不好，感觉是机器翻译的
<aike126> 用Gappproxy代理以后，可以访问几乎所有的网站，但是系统不能更新。
<ofan> aike126: 用vpn
<richard_ma> aike126: 你gnome的代理都改成gappproxy了？
<richard_ma> aike126: 我只是修改了浏览器的
<Danny_CN> 再装一个google的浏览器
<thorne> ubuntu LTS里TeXLive是什么版本？
<ilinux> thorne，是源里的吗？
<thorne> 是的
<Warm_HUG> 化妆品?????????????????
<i360> ofan: 搞不定
<Warm_HUG> 啥子化妆品?????????????
<ofan> http://cyb3rpunk.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/enero.png
<ofan> i360: ?
<i360> ofan: 可能不支持wpa_supplicant
<ofan> i360: 额..
<Warm_HUG> 怨念的Topic
<i360> ofan: 总之搞不清楚
<i360> ofan: 就是那个D-LINK网卡
<Jagd> thorne: 不管版本啥，只要有cjk和cjk字体就够了，其它都差不多, 自己装来也方便
<ilinux> thorne，建议你别用源里的
<ilinux> 还是去tug.org下载比较好
<thorne> 我现在用的Debian testing 我个人喜欢用源里的 这样所有的软件能够比较规整的在包管理器的管理之下
<hceasy> 水牛在不?
<ofan> http://data.glacicle.org/screens/latest-desktop.png 真正的屏幕控~~
<thorne> 我就打听下ubuntu下源里的texlive是否好用
 * happyaron 不会latex的支持一下。
<hceasy> 电脑挂了
<hceasy> 我的电脑装不成微软的系统...
<thorne> 好大的图 缓慢夹在
<hceasy> 刚刚才发现
<gebjgd> ofan: 丫挺的屏幕分辨率高阿
<ofan> hceasy: 老天让你用linux...
<ofan> gebjgd: 你看看多少个显示器。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 笔记本用户很无力
<gebjgd> ofan: 是
<ilinux> thorne, 那你试试吧
<richard_ma> thorne: 好用，我没用过太复杂的东西
<hceasy> 没人看见我说话?
<hceasy> 纠结
 * noki 好久没上来了。。
<thorne> OOppps 这家伙有六个显示器
<hceasy> <ofan> 我现在想给手机刷机
<hceasy> <ofan> 必须用xp
<ofan> hceasy: vbox
<microcai> hi
<gebjgd> hceasy: 你天天刷机的？
<hceasy> 结果换了好几张光盘,都卡在同一个地方
<microcai> 我开始实现非 framebuffer 情况下的中文显示了
<hceasy> 差不多吧,版本用着不顺就刷
<hceasy> <ofan> 没联网
<hceasy> <ofan> 下个月才连
<ofan> hceasy: = =
<hceasy> <ofan> 现在裸机一个
<ofan> hceasy: 那你这通过卫星上irc?
<hceasy> 有arch和ubuntu的启动u盘
<hceasy> <ofan> 手机
<hceasy> 呵呵,好了
<hceasy> 硬盘检测修复下就没问题了
<hceasy> 这该死的电脑
<hceasy> 逗我呢?
<hceasy> ＂<ofan> 那你这通过卫星上irc? ＂实际上是通过意念控制,用脑电波入侵五角大楼上的
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ofan> hceasy: 看出来了... 延迟还挺高...
<gebjgd> 我就日
<hceasy> 恩
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 斗地主输突了
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 腾讯让我买q币
<hceasy> 绕了一大圈,延迟当然高
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 更新不能初始软件包信息（有图有真相） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=306611&p=2139179#p2139179 装了openfetion时出现了错误，然后软件更新的时候就出现了这个错误 统计信息: 发表于 由 vicbravo — 2010-11-28 23:38
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 给点q币
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 好让我继续逗地主
<hceasy> 机器人是谁维护的?
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 我不玩QQ游戏的，没有Q币啊！
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 把你的1000点给我
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 你怎么堕落成这个样子啦？！
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 不是堕落。是我太笨。。。
<gebjgd> gun
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 怎么给？告诉我
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 一盘输个光
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 哎~~
<hceasy> 谁告诉我这个机器人又在发什么神经
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 娘的个屎，不玩了
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 别玩了，没意思，腾讯就是个骗子啊
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 那我上哪儿逗地主去阿
<hceasy> 回家找人扎摊儿斗去
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 我忘了，有免费的棋牌室吧，网页程序
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 给个
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 我要是知道就好了，你搜搜吧
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: (。_。)#
<Gun^Rose> 我真的不知道，因为我不玩
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: （┬＿┬）
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: （＞﹏＜）
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 〒▽〒
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 呵呵，可怜的孩子。。。
<richard_ma> 明天有什么讲座，有人能预报下么？
<aike126> 各位大哥，请教一个问题啊，什么事dns是
<aike126> 什么是dns？
<richard_ma> aike126: 就是把域名翻译成IP地址的服务器
<aike126> 为什么我的Ubuntu系统只能访问百度和google，不能访问别的网站啊，是dns的问题吗？
<aike126> 而且还不能更新系统
<aike126> 自从安装lmule失败以后就变成这样了
<aike126> 访问其他网站的时候，firefox的左下角的状态栏里，一直显示等待
<aike126> 再用gappproxy代理以后，可以访问几乎所有网站，但是不能更新
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 得，继续xmoto
<aike126> 这和我用h3c iNodeClient客户端有关系吗？
<lazysnake> window cracker linux hacker bsd geek
<happyaron> bsd也是hacker :)
<happyaron> 我只是geek
<thorne> 我是伪Geek
<ultimatebuster> lol
<flh> mount -t nfs 客户端要安装什么？
<jiero> http://i.imgur.com/tOf5P.png 使用后，就可以输出可修改的PDF文件。
<lazysnake> 有什么办法得知哪个文件含有某个词。比如，1.php 2.php foo.php ，
<lazysnake> :-Ddone
<wobu> ?
<wobu> what?
<lazysnake> wobu: grep fav*.ico *.php -l
<lazysnake> wobu: 问题是这样的。我不知道哪个文件含有fav*.ico 呃。所以grep 使用参数-l
<wobu> 这个问题嘛。。。
<wobu> 基本上，，
<wobu> 很难
<wobu> 我一点都 不懂
<lazysnake> wobu: 我已经解决了啊。
<wobu> 啊，太好，这样看来，明天一定是个艳阳天
<lazysnake> wobu: 您想多啦。明天到大后天都是小雨
<mao> nrk ä½ 
<mao> nrk 侚
<mao> sobb 论坛
<mao> sobb 交款
<mao> sobb 文坛
<mao> ejj 茴
<^k^> mao:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<wobu> 请注意，这个行星是地球，非火星或其它行星，
<flh> mount -t nfs 客户端要安装什么？
<flh> ^k^: mount -t nfs 客户端要安装什么？
<wzssyqa> flh: 不需要另外装什么吧
<flh> wzssyqa: 谢谢，
<wzssyqa> flh: cat /boot/config-*|grep -i nfs
<flh> CONFIG_NFS_FS=m
<flh> CONFIG_NFS_V3=y
<flh> CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y
<flh> CONFIG_NFS_V4=y
<flh> wzssyqa: 本机的可以，同网段的另外电脑不行
<flh> CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y
<flh> CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=m
<flh> CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y
<wzssyqa> flh: 什么错误提示？
<flh> CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y
<flh> wzssyqa: 我用双ip试试
<flh> wzssyqa: mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking. Either use '-o nolock' to keep locks local, or start statd
<flh> wzssyqa: 是什么问题？
<wzssyqa> flh: 那不提示你了么
<flh> wzssyqa: 看不懂啊
<wzssyqa> flh: 让你要么启动statd要么，挂载的时候带上 -o nolock
<flh> wzssyqa: 后一种行了，前一方法 不懂
<flh> wzssyqa: 太感谢了，至少能用
<wzssyqa> flh: 说，如果要锁定，必须启动statd服务
<wzssyqa> flh: 如果不想锁定，就带上那个选项
<flh> wzssyqa: 我是无盘的问题，想把资源mount 用
<flh> wzssyqa: 我想这样，可不行 192.168.1.133:/media/sda4 /media/nfs.sda4defaults00 给修改下？
<flh> wzssyqa: 192.168.1.133:/media/sda4 /media/nfs.sda4  defaults  0  0   给修改下？
<wzssyqa> 可以的
<wzssyqa> 换掉在default后边加上就可以了
<flh> wzssyqa: 是无盘系统上的fstab
<wzssyqa> 逗号分割
<flh> defaults 换作什么？
<flh> wzssyqa: 如果 192.168.1.133:/media/sda4 /media/nfs.sda4  nfs  defaults        0       0 半天没有响应
<wzssyqa> flh: defaults,nolock
<wzssyqa> flh: http://www.netadmintools.com/html/5nfs.man.html
<wzssyqa> google 一下就有了么
<flh> wzssyqa: 谢谢行了
<flh> wzssyqa: 晚上还好遇上好人，谢谢您
<wzssyqa> flh: man一下，google一下就知道了么
<flh> wzssyqa: 实在怕找了，文章多多，对路的少
<wzssyqa> flh: man最对路了
<flh> wzssyqa: 刚才重启后还不用自动挂，要sudo mount -a
<wzssyqa> flh: 不用，不能？
<flh> wzssyqa: 我是无盘的，担心问题不一样
<flh> wzssyqa: 您好，弄好了。
<flh> wzssyqa: 服务器文本模式时，lcd能不能关
<flh> wzssyqa: 系统
<flh> wzssyqa: 系统debian lenny
<lazysnake>  gebjgd Previous Entries  翻译成什么合适
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 包管理器似乎好像变快了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比以前明显快很多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我看看老机器上
<alvin_rxg> 东方文明只两句格言，一句是安分守己、明哲保身；一是管他妈的。（via:林语堂）
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这2天竟玩xmoto和逗地主了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> 据正史记载，抗战胜利后，中国共接收日军128万，先后遣返了大约100万左右，剩余的鬼子不知去向，当时有人怀疑可能有部分鬼子潜伏下来，但却一直没有直接证据。最近，很多迹象似乎印证之前的说法。
<alvin_rxg> 普洱市书记沈培平公开宣称：“同意搬迁大大地好，不同意搬迁大大地坏”
<knownbad> 只要不是他或是他亲友家。
<knownbad> 28万日军被活埋了吧？  如果那是“潜伏”的话。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哈哈哈哈和
<knownbad> 潜伏的蛮久的就是了。
<Pwnna> o.o
<knownbad> 说说罢了
<knownbad> 有也不能承认。
<knownbad> 这就是战争的冷酷。  或许极权也是吧。
<Pwnna> avatar 2 trailer
<Pwnna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx14mSUH1qQ
<knownbad> 该去健身房了，快肥死了。。。
<knownbad> 走前问个问题。
<knownbad> shutdown -rF 时那里被 flag 的？
<knownbad> 看了下 /etc/rc.sysinit 但看不出什么名堂来。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: /*** somefile
<gebjgd> 明明fcitx能在flash里面输入中文
<alvin_rxg> 会走路的麻烦 说: 今天在游戏上玩小号被人杀了，遂上大号去报仇。结果那个贱人跑，我就追，然后他跳崖自杀，我一激动也跳下去了，FML   http://jandan.net/2010/11/28/jandan-fml-11.html
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-21
<oooo> test
<kk> oooo, ....  ㍠ 
<knownbad> RT=regular time.
<ofan> gfw是不是又抽风了，连youku都上不了了
<snugglecat> ofan, 美国封锁互联网
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看来我又得拍裸照了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 奶奶的， 一庄接一庄啊
<snugglecat> http://boxun.com/news/gb/china/2011/11/201111210147.shtml
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ t: 中国网民声援艾未未发起“爱裸裸”运动 
<ilovezoe> snugglecat: ...你刚上大学啊?
<snugglecat> ilovezoe, 怎么
<snugglecat> ilovezoe, 没见过大叔拍裸照么
<ilovezoe> snugglecat: no.是不要过于激动.淡定
<snugglecat> 我就激动了
<roylez_> snugglecat: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac186576/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: star哥 - AcFun.tv
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我们一起拍裸照， 抱着拍
<mao> 搞基啊
<snugglecat> 好吧天亮了， 我闭嘴吧， 深更半夜再蛋疼
<knownbad> 我晚点牺牲眼睛帮你拍。
<roylez_> snugglecat: 上网不便，自己回去练内功
<knownbad> 还得忙些。
<snugglecat> 好的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你忙
<snugglecat> 我也去忙了
<ilovezoe> snugglecat: ...你凌亂了.快睡覺吧.
 * Kamea 老问题,数组名到底是符号常量还是常量指针?
<roylez_> snugglecat: 通宵了？....
<snugglecat> 是啊
<Kamea> eexp: ee
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你又来了
<snugglecat> const char* ptr;??? char* const ptr;???
 * Kamea 到底是什么?
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你先跳过去好么
 * Kamea 不好
<snugglecat> const char* ptr; 是 ptr 不能改， char* const ptr; 是 *ptr 不能改
<snugglecat> const char* ptr = a;
<snugglecat> ptr = b; // 错误， 指向了 a ，就不能指向b
<snugglecat> char* const ptr = a;
<snugglecat> ptr = b; // 正确， 指针可以改变
<snugglecat> *ptr = "other value"; // 错误 不能更改指向地址的数据
<snugglecat> Kamea, 明白了么
<snugglecat> Kamea, 是常量指针还是， 指针常量， 你自己琢磨
 * Kamea 你说那些不是关键,他们毕竟都会分配内存,但如果是符号常量的话就不分配
<snugglecat> Kamea, 啥东西不分配内存的啊
<snugglecat> Kamea, 分配到寄存器？？？
<Kamea> 从符号表取得地址,不知能否说明它是一个符号常量
<snugglecat> char c [] = "hello world"; "hello world" 占据内存一块， 有个地址。 可以把 c 指向另一地址不？？？
<snugglecat> c 可以改 数据不
<Kamea> 不可以
<snugglecat> 不可以将 c 指向另一个地址， 但可以该 c 指向地址的数据， 那是常量指针， 还是指针常量
<snugglecat> 你就想啊
<Kamea> 因为C就是那段数据在内存的首地址,
<snugglecat> Kamea, 那就是常量指针啊
<snugglecat> char c [] = "hello world"; char d [] = "other hello world"; c = d;
<snugglecat> 这个是错的
<snugglecat> 不能把 c 指向 d
<snugglecat> 就是指针不能该
<Kamea> c是个地址常量,c是个符号常量,它不是个变量,
<snugglecat> strcpy ("other hello world", c); // 这个是正确的， 他可以改数据
<snugglecat> Kamea, 一句话， 常量指针
<snugglecat> 地址常量，就是常量指针
<snugglecat> char c [] = "hi"; 相当于 char c [] = "hi"地址。 之后 c 就不能更改指向其他地址
<Kamea> C对声明为数组的直接置符号表地址,所以正好是把指向数组头的地址置入,相当于置入了指向字串的指针
<snugglecat> 地址是常量的， 就是常量指针
<Kamea> 是相当于
<snugglecat> 符号表可以变么
<snugglecat> 符号表可以变么
<snugglecat> 符号表地址可以便么
<snugglecat> Kamea, 不可变的是 a.符号表的地址. b.符号表    答案是:__
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你填这个
<Kamea> 我不知道所以才问呀
<snugglecat> 那个不可以变的， 哪个就是常量
<tenzu> http://www.forbeschina.com/column/andy/13481/page/1
<snugglecat> Kamea, 我不给你标准答案， 你自己想
<kk> tenzu ⇪ t: 网络审查新招：国家防火墙“窥视”加密连接_福布斯中文网
<snugglecat> Kamea, 不可变的是 a.符号表的地址. b.符号表    答案是:__
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你填这个
<snugglecat> 那个不可以变的， 哪个就是常量
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 我的笔记本连不上无线网络 （提示无线网络已禁用） 求指点啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354515 昨天刚刚装了ubuntu11.10 无线网络被禁用 怎么开启啊 忧愁中…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoma525 — 2011-11-21 9:09 
<Kamea> 等
<snugglecat> "hi" 这个， 地址可变么？ 这个地址可以放"hello" 么
<snugglecat> 该死
<licery-> ok
<Kamea> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_698779a40100sp32.html
<kk> Kamea ⇪ ti: 《再再论指针》第一章 什么是数组名？._fuwsh_新浪博客
<snugglecat> Kamea, "hi" 这个， 地址可变么？ 这个地址可以放"hello" 么？ 不能变的是什么， 能变的是啥
<Kamea> snugglecat: 你看下
<eexp> 这个 snugglecat 太妖了。该ban了
<snugglecat> 干嘛
<snugglecat> Kamea, 而数组名是这块内存的代表，它被定义为这块内存的首地址。这就说明了数组名是一个地址，而且，还是一个不可批改的常量，完整地说，就是一个地址常量。
<snugglecat> Kamea, 不是很明白了 么
<snugglecat> eexp, 我是老妖精， 好么
<Kamea> snugglecat: 你去看那个链接
<snugglecat> Kamea, 看了
<eexp> snugglecat: 取名猫的，都是妖。
<snugglecat> Kamea, 首先你得明白啥是常量指针， 啥事指针常量
<eexp> 人妖。 lol
<roylez_> eexp: ee，你这id不好
<Kamea> snugglecat: 它既然是个符号常量,你认为还会为它像变量一样分配指定地址吗
<eexp> 带尾巴的还在？
<roylez_> eexp: 请了3天假
<snugglecat> Kamea, 变量没有地址的吗
<roylez_> eexp: ee插屁
<eexp> nnnd 出差一次，请假3天
<snugglecat> Kamea, int i; &i 是啥
<snugglecat> Kamea, 不分配地址， "hi" 放哪
<eexp> roylez_: 这没关系，我是主动的。你被动的。 lol
<snugglecat> Kamea, 常量就没地址了???
<Kamea> snugglecat: 从符号表取得地址
<roylez_> eexp: 你就吹吧
<snugglecat> Kamea, 再说， 那是地址常量
<eexp> roylez_: 你说话之前，我就想好答案了。你还说，不成熟嘛。
<snugglecat> Kamea, 好吧， 我明白你的意思了
<snugglecat> Kamea, 他就是一个名称
<Kamea> snugglecat: 你还是没明白指针与数组的区别,数组是两步,指针是三步
<snugglecat> Kamea, 他就是个名称。 
<snugglecat> int i; 就是 个 i
<Kamea> snugglecat: 你终于知道什么是符号常量了
<snugglecat> char c[] =...; c 就相当于 int i; 的 i
<snugglecat> 你绕那么大一圈就想说明这个啊
<snugglecat> Kamea, 可以跳过了么
<snugglecat> Kamea, char c [] = "123"; 设 地址 为 0x01; 你就想象 c 是一个值为0x01的变量就完了， 你还要在钻吗
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助~~~~关于python和fortran的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354517 我有个程序他用python去执行fortran的.f文件,问题好像到那里就不执行了,怎么回事啊???? c="./sectionz.f" commands.getoutput(c); 里面是这样执行的，有问题么？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 link1988114 — 2011-11-21 9:20 
<snugglecat> Kamea, 不是说不该 钻， 是说你先学完 整个 c 再钻这个
<Kamea> snugglecat: 我瞎猜的,变量名对应的内存块(有起始和末尾地址)应该在记录在符号表中,符号表存在数据段,编译器从符号表中取得变量的地址,存取地址中的内容
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你涉及到了编译器了
<snugglecat> Kamea, 初学者， 先不管编译器是怎么编译的吧
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你要做编译器么
<snugglecat> Kamea, 初学者， 先不管编译器是的编译过程吧
<snugglecat> Kamea, 程序真正运行， 没有 变量名这一说的， 全是地址
<snugglecat> Kamea, 钦佩你的钻研精神， 但你现阶段方向不是这个。 等你学完了， 再去钻这个吧
<Kamea> snugglecat: 而数组名就是一段内存的首地址,既符号常量,它是存在符号表中的,不会像变量一样分配个指定地址,不会有一个指定的地址用来存贮它,这也是我瞎猜的
<snugglecat> Kamea, 我现在才知道你所说的符号表是啥， 那是编译的时候采用到。 程序运行， 没有变量名这一说的好么， 只是你编源码是的一个标识。 
<snugglecat> Kamea, 好了， 我说错了
<snugglecat> Kamea, 应该是有地址的， 但地址不在数据段
<snugglecat> Kamea, 好吧， 你先别学 c 了， 你先学 可执行文件的格式
<snugglecat> Kamea, 学程序是怎么分配内存的
<Kamea> snugglecat: 存取数组的内容,从符号表得到数组名对应的地址(字符串首地址);存取指针的内容,从符号表得到指针的地址,然后访问得到的地址,取得真正的字符首地址,这也是我瞎猜的
<snugglecat> Kamea, 程序不止数据段吧
<snugglecat> Kamea, 那符号表也得有地方放吧
<Kamea> snugglecat: 汇编中分数据段和代码段
 * MeaCulpa 奇怪...我怎么可以上facebook 的https...
<snugglecat> Kamea, 那你怎么就说符号表就无地址呢
<eexp> 假装学术派？ Kamea 基本都没理解，纯浪费时间，先看c库函数的源码吧。
<snugglecat> eexp, 他要看的东西太多了， 像他这样钻的话
<eexp> 浪费青春
<Kamea> eexp: 所以说是俺瞎猜的吗 :p
<snugglecat> 要看编译后的代码结构
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你要看编译后的结果文件的结构， 那些符号放到哪。 我是不懂。 
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你先别学 c 了， 你学编译原理吧， 你钻的， 已超过 c 的范畴了
<Kamea> snugglecat: 俺也不懂,所以才问
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你问， 那就告诉你， 你超出 你现在学的范围了
<snugglecat> Kamea, int i; 懂不， i， 这个名字 有地址不
<snugglecat> Kamea, 懂了 int i; char c []; c 是一样的道理
<snugglecat> Kamea, 如果你还想学 c， 明白了 c 和 i 是一样的， 就跳过他， 继续学
<snugglecat> Kamea, 还想钻， 你得学编译方面的， 和 执行文件 的知识
<eexp> 有c翻译成asm的，还带注释的软件。去看1w行asm，你就都懂了。 Kamea
<snugglecat> Kamea, 那些已然不是 c 的范畴了
<eexp> 逐条带注释的
<snugglecat> 我闭嘴了
<Kamea> snugglecat: 看来我的瞎想还是错的
<snugglecat> Kamea, 没说你错， 是说如果你学 c 的话， 现在不是想这个的时候， 学完了， 你在钻
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你现在就钻这个， 不是浪费时间么。 这个和你现在学的， 不是一个范畴， 好么。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu访问网络时,DNS解析的过程是咋样的,为什么使用了dnsmasq等工具后,能加速DNS解析呢? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354518 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 Minch — 2011-11-21 9:40 
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你就把 char c[]; 看成是一个变量
<snugglecat> Kamea, 与 int i 的 i 是一个东西
<snugglecat> Kamea, i 是符号， c 也是符号
<eexp> snugglecat: 你蛮罗嗦的。
<snugglecat> Kamea, 知道这个就行了。
<Kamea> snugglecat: 但我感觉是不一样的
<Kamea> snugglecat: eexp  其实我真正想问的是*符号,这个才是真正的目的
<snugglecat> Kamea, 一样的， 那篇文章说的就是这个， 别让它是个地址就让你搞混。 char c[]... c就是一个地址值的变量名， 就像 int i 是个证书变量的变量名
<snugglecat> Kamea, 它就是个变量名
<snugglecat> 如果说不同 char c[] 的 c 是个不能改变值的常量名。
<snugglecat> Kamea, 好了么
<snugglecat> i 是可以改变值的变量名
<snugglecat> Kamea, 弄明白了么
<snugglecat> Kamea, 好吧，两者不一样， char c[], c 是常量名， int i , i 是变量名
 * Kamea *到底是取内容的内容,还是去内容,如果是普通变量,它是取内容的内容,如果是数组名,那它就是取内容,所以我才纠结,数组名到底是什么,这才是真正目的
<eexp> Kamea: 你看asm，学会asm的间接地址寻址方式，就明白了。
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你要明白 char c[] 的 c 内容是啥
<snugglecat> Kamea, char c[] = "hi"; c 的内容是地址， 而不是 "hi"
<snugglecat> Kamea, 明白了么
<hamo> Kamea: 如果你懂GNU汇编，写一个简单的给地址赋值的程序，gcc -S一下看看汇编就很快会懂
<snugglecat> Kamea, char c[]="hi"; 设 "hi"保存在 0x01, c 就是 值为 0x01 的常量
<snugglecat> Kamea, 明白了么
<MeaCulpa> RHEL 版本怎么看？
<snugglecat> Kamea, char c[] = "hi"; c 是数组名， 是值为 0x01 的常量。 明白了么
<hamo> MeaCulpa: vim /etc/issue
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: /etc/issue？
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你要明白他的值是 0x01 而非 "hi"
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 看，蛤蟆都说了
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你取 c 就是取 0x01
<snugglecat> Kamea, 编译器可以 自动转换 char*
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: o
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你上班了？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 请假3天
<Kamea> snugglecat: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> RHEL 5.1 ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 哦
<snugglecat> Kamea, 例如 printf ("%s", c); 这个 c 就是把 0x01的值转换成 char* 指针
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我要在RHEL装CentOS的包，基本步骤是啥？ 直接去下一个CentOS的包，然后依赖会自动装上？
<hamo> roylez_: 三天...爽啊
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 还是要配源
<roylez_> hamo: 爽毛
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你想一下， 直接传一个地址值给函数，就是要 int p = 0x01; printf ("%s", (char*)p);
<snugglecat> Kamea, 大概是这样
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我去试试烫衣服...
<Kamea> snugglecat: 嗯
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 换源吧..
<snugglecat> Kamea, c 是个变量名， 数组名， 内容是 常量的地址， 而不是 "hi"
<snugglecat> Kamea, 懂了么
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 手动装会私人的..依赖很麻烦..
<eexp> roylez_: 趁机练习好做居家男人的准备。
<snugglecat> printf ("%s", (char*)(0x01));
<snugglecat> 真累
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 那还是算了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 那我直接从头编译了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 就是不想换源，就是想乱搞...单位机器
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 编译的话...你还是要装很多包..因为编译需要依赖一些包..
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你肯定搞死系统的
<roylez_> eexp: 只有自己和神最靠的住了
<snugglecat> Kamea, 明白了么
<void1> MeaCulpa: 可以直接换用centos的源
<roylez_> eexp: 神还答应过给我汇5w块呢
<eexp> roylez_: 别扯上我。
<eexp> ？
<eexp> 又搞欺诈？
<void1> MeaCulpa: 哦，原来不想换源...
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 管我毛事
<Kamea> snugglecat: 嗯
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 不负责的家伙
<MeaCulpa> void1: 恩看到Enterprise就恶心
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我用Linux, 不是用RHEL
<snugglecat> Kamea, 有个逻辑思维， 有个物理思维， 逻辑思维是 c 的值是 "hi"， 但物理思维 c 的值是地址
<snugglecat> Kamea, 可以跳过了么
<snugglecat> 逻辑思维是你脑袋中的想法， 另一个不知道怎么称呼， 那是实际的过程
<snugglecat> Kamea, 不知道怎么说， 明白了么
<eexp> snugglecat: 说半天，我看你自己都是糊涂的。
<snugglecat> eexp, 我已经第二次给他绕晕了
<eexp> 说了，对比汇编去看。 Kamea 别问了。
<Kamea> snugglecat: c对应的是个值,c并没有存储内容
<Kamea> eexp: 好吧,我不问了
<hamo> adam8157_gone: 改名啦！
<adam8157> - -
<adam8157> hamo: Your Amazon.com order of "Kindle Touch, Wi-Fi, 6" E ..." has shipped!
<sunwilston> Kamea: c只是一个名字，对于计算机来说没有多大的意义，只 是一个标识
<adam8157> 现在Columbia SC
<knownbad> 下班去
<hamo> adam8157: 额...照着速度..应该是个感恩节或者圣诞节礼物了..
<adam8157> hamo: one day 到转运公司, 下周或者下下周吧
<eexp> (portugal—葡萄牙、italy—意大利、ireland—爱尔兰、greece—希腊、spain—西班牙)合称piigs 。
<hamo> adam8157: 你一说红外感应触摸...我顿时就没兴趣了...这东西，明显不可能手写做笔记了么..
<adam8157> hamo: why?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 以后的case server是cenos 5, python 2.4, 你说我要做掉那python到2.7会如何...系统挂？
<hamo> adam8157: 写字的话...分辨率不高吧..
<adam8157> hamo: 那不一定, 好多技术都是看起来很不靠谱 但是效果好
<adam8157> hamo: 而且, 手写, 笔那样的?
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧..等你的回来试试..
<hamo> adam8157: 手指啊..
<adam8157> hamo: 本来也没说支持手写...
 * MeaCulpa python的主页下载页面已经把ironpy, pypy, stacklesspy 放在Vanilla Py之前了...
 * adam8157 pypy快啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，如果使用py来做特定的事，pypy不错
<MeaCulpa> 比如架网站，做计算
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 特定的事? 别的事儿不行? 完全兼容CPython的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦...现在那么nb啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是啊, 全兼容, 快5倍
<MeaCulpa> 乃用过么？乃直接symlink pypy => py么
<MeaCulpa> pypy的logo是一个蛇咬到自己尾巴...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没这么用过, 而且我的py都很小, 我测兼容性没意义的 - -!
<MeaCulpa> 要是把整个portage交给pypy...
<adam8157> 但是pypy项目的宗旨之一就是全兼容
 * hamo 为什么专门给中国人用的python下载也被墙了？
<adam8157> hamo: 细么
<hamo> adam8157: 细的啊亲..
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 有么？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩
<MeaCulpa> 哇，中国专用下载链接还是墙了..
<void1> The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:
<void1> >=dev-python/pypy-1.5 **
<void1> 这个 ** 的keyword是什么意思
<MeaCulpa> void1: 所有平台unmask
<MeaCulpa> 话说...我也在emerge  pypy....居然报错
<void1> 我第一次看到这个keyword，为什么需要所有平台unmask? 而不是 ~x86
<MeaCulpa> void1: 不知道....
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有一些索引文件不能下载，它们可能被忽略了，也可能转而使用了旧的索引文件。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354519 昨天晚上刚装了ubuntu，由于网络不好，更新语言包时，下不下来，等到第二天早上来再更新时，有些packet就无法下载，出现403 Forbidden 有一些索引文件不能下载，它们可能被忽略了，也 ...
<hamo> adam8157: 那鼠标要是个无线的就完美了..
<adam8157> hamo: 微软家里有卖
<MeaCulpa> void1: portage 不介意你的系统是32还是64,估计
<void1> MeaCulpa: 原来portage里pypy没有x86的...
<MeaCulpa> void1: 哦，我看错了，** package is always visible (KEYWORDS are ignored completely)
<void1> 现在gentoo里x86用户已经被歧视了
<void1> 几乎所有新的包都是amd64先有的
 * adam8157 x86各种被歧视
<mao> 为什么有人说话前面是星号呢
 * void1 继续等ivy bridge
<void1> 这下一定要换一个支持64位的电脑...
<mao> adam8157:你发言前面为什么有星号呢
<adam8157> mao: /me
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog http://www.smzdm.com/apple-apple-macbook-air-13-3-inch-laptop-i5-4gb-128gb-1099-u-s-dollars-about-8000-yuan-per-hand.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 什么值得买 » Apple 苹果 Macbook Air 13.3寸笔记本电脑（i5、4GB、128GB）， 1099美元（约8000元到手）
<adam8157> hamo: 13低配国内多少钱
 * mao hello
<hamo> adam8157: 不晓得...问kaka
<gfrog> adam8157: 对水果无爱
<gfrog> adam8157: 我是坚定的机器人党
<forfun> 有没有支持 shell 脚本的 tag 工具吗？ 比如ctags,etags或者cscope
<adam8157> gfrog: 清了装linux
<void1> 主要贵在128g ssd
<adam8157> hamo: 9998
<hamo> adam8157: 太贵了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<hamo> adam8157: 看看人家青蛙君..天天有码...
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<metbsd> 买了t410,hehe
<adam8157> metbsd: 握手
<adam8157> hamo: 710英里的距离!!! amazon的库房弱爆了...全美才4个州有库房
 * adam8157 UPS给点力啊
<metbsd> tp跑linux应该不错吧
<hamo> adam8157: 打个飞机过去取得了..
<adam8157> hamo: 哼
<adam8157> metbsd: 不错
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • wheezy的软件库中木有wine? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354520 如题，大家怎么装wine呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dajixp — 2011-11-21 10:41 
<MeaCulpa> void1: https://300301.bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=272135
<jlzhang> 讨论一下：上千兆网卡后，系统传输文件的瓶颈在哪？
<forfun> 有没有支持 shell 脚本的 tag 工具？ 比如ctags,etags或者cscope
<hutong236> 上千兆网卡后,实际速度是多少?
<ofan> jlzhang: io
<jlzhang> hutong236: 没用测试过， 没这样的条件哦。
<hutong236> 对于现在动不动就上G的文件,也很慢的
<jlzhang> ofan: 如果做raid5呢？
<ScarletWolf> jlzhang: 瓶颈？硬盘？
<ofan> jlzhang: 不知道
<hutong236> 平常迁个5-10T文件,相对来说就很慢了
<jlzhang> ScarletWolf: 我也这样想，所以做raid呢？
<ofan> 上SSD
<jlzhang> hutong236: 是啊，硬盘里高清电影拷贝起来很慢啊
<jlzhang> usb3.0 和 千兆网络 哪个更快点？
<ofan> usb
<jlzhang> ofan: 哦
<ofan> sata 6Gbps的速度
<jlzhang> ofan: 能再透漏点技术细节么？
<jlzhang> ofan: 比如底层的一些细节……
<hutong236> SSD,是不是只能解决读的问题吧?
<metbsd> adam8157, ?
<jlzhang> hutong236: SSD还没用过，穷啊……
<metbsd> adam8157, 1440x900的，不知道眼睛会不会累，呵呵
<ofan> jlzhang: 这要什么细节
<adam8157> metbsd: 还好 我把字体设置的比较大
<jlzhang> ofan: 比如说，网卡吞吐的数据流到达硬盘之间经过的南桥芯片么？
<jlzhang> ofan: 不过好像现在网卡直接把数据存到硬盘里的，不经过CPU？
<ofan> jlzhang: 要经过cpu
<jlzhang> ofan: 不经过CPU……
<jlzhang> ofan: 好一点的网卡，自己会处理……
<jlzhang> ofan: 我google一下，不是很确定
<ofan> 好一点的网卡会变型
<euroford> jlzhang: NPU
<euroford> ofan: 一般用在服务器上
<MeaCulpa> 不通过cpu? 网卡能对主板IO bus直接操作？
<euroford> Mea
<euroford> MeaCulpa: 相当于DMA
<ECO_>  /topic
<ECO_>  /topin
<ofan> A PCI architecture has no central DMA controller,
<ECO_> 有人吧
<ECO_> ？
<jlzhang> euroford: 好像就是DMA
<MeaCulpa> euroford: 哦.恩
<MeaCulpa> 只要copy数据...
<jlzhang> euroford: 详细说说吧，科普一下……
<euroford> jlzhang: 我可不是职业的老师啊
<euroford> jlzhang: 建议看看服务器网卡，和桌面网卡的区别，你就知道了
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux News 20111121更新 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354521 Xnoise ：一款风格简约但速度很快的媒体播放器。 Ubuntu 12.04 将默认安装并启用Gedit Zeitgeist plugin KDE 默认壁纸 ‘Kontest’ 选拔大赛揭开序幕 统计信息: 发表于 由 GoFace — 2011-11-21 11:09 
<jlzhang> euroford: 好，谢啦。
<euroford> jlzhang: 比如在INTEL的网站上，就可以找到
<jlzhang> euroford: 那回过头来说，上了千兆网卡后，系统传输数据的瓶颈在哪呢？
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_memory_access
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Direct memory access - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<euroford> jlzhang: INTEL用的技术叫QPI，尽管是AMD先发明类似的概念，好像叫HTL
<Evanescence> Does anybody knows the difference between "statement" and "expresssions" ?
<moriramar> Evanescence, http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/1044
<kk> moriramar ⇪ t: Expressions vs Statements | Lambda the Ultimate
<Evanescence> moriramar: thanks
<moriramar> Evanescence, 感覺lambda-the-ultimate上很多問題討論得很不錯。
<Evanescence> moriramar: 你一直都是上面找答案的?
<moriramar> Evanescence, 很多，偶爾去stackoverflow
<Evanescence> moriramar: 嗯,很著名的stackoverflow
<eexp> stackoverflow才是搞编程的嘛
<eexp> lambda-the-ultimate才看了。没明白干嘛的
<Evanescence> eexp: just like the title of website, a weblog of programming languages
<eexp> 反正有些乱。 Evanescence
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • openoffice使用命令打印的問題 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354523 工作需要使用openoffice的命令行來打印文檔，我有查看openoffice介紹，和使用man ooffice命令查看過，應該是支持命令打印功能的。下面是ooffice關于打印參數的介紹 -p filename... Prints the given files to the default printer and ends. The splash  ...
<moriramar> eexp, 感覺lambda-the-ultimate談得東西很多比較抽象。不過我最近就是在看這些抽象的東西，所以很有用。
<moriramar> kk的作者是誰？
<moriramar> 這個反饋真快呢。昨天只是聊到這個顏色問題，今天就換了。要好好感謝下呢。
<eexp> moriramar: 哦。抽象的，我看了觉得浪费时间。实用主义
<eexp> kk: 红色的好丑。
<ilovezoe> kk 没有wings了.
<kk> eexp, 什么是你最喜欢的颜色？  ㍣ 
<eexp> kk: 白底，陪红字，最丑了。
<kk> eexp, 什么的另一个字词库？  ㍣ 
<eexp> 难道烂kk没在
<snugglecat> knownbad, 还没加完啊
<knownbad> 加什么？
<knownbad> 在吃凤凰酥。
<fivesheep> 菠萝
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 编译安装iceplayer到opensuse出现的问题，求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354527 编译过程如下 Code: linux-gme6:/home/wwkwkj/downloads/iceplayer-4.0.5-20110520 # ./configure checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c checking whether build environment is sane... yes checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p checking for gawk... gawk checki ...
<knownbad> 哪来的萝卜？
<knownbad> 贱猫只有玉米
<snugglecat> knownbad, 菠萝啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不好意思， 我脑袋缺氧了，  我是问加班啊， 加完了么
<knownbad> 菠萝是什么？
<snugglecat> 加班
<snugglecat> 我脑袋缺氧了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 菠萝是凤梨, 凤梨也是菠萝
<knownbad> 哦，国内的用词？
<ofan> 菠萝菠萝蜜
<fivesheep> knownbad: 非台湾用词
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 广东有个树菠萝 和 菠萝之分
<fivesheep> knownbad: 树菠萝 是 菠萝蜜
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 吃蛋卷配白酒。
<snugglecat> 我们叫树菠萝
<eexp> 广佬喜欢凤。
<snugglecat> 波罗蜜??
<knownbad> 可能等等就睡昏了
<snugglecat> ofan, 正解
<snugglecat> knownbad, 辛苦了， 你老婆就孤独了
<knownbad> ？
<fivesheep> 他本来就是用手的生物
<snugglecat> 一上床就睡， 老婆想 ooxx 都不行呢
<snugglecat> 他老婆也用手???
<knownbad> 用舌头
<fivesheep> 他老婆想也没办法啊, 他没有可以穿越空间的jj
<snugglecat> 哈哈
<snugglecat> 我又想起了那 维基了
<snugglecat> 自己和自己.....
<knownbad> 年纪大了，得用点工具。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<snugglecat> 不说了，太恶心
<fivesheep> 做爱怎么会恶心, 隔空做. 是人类的愿望
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 自己和自己那个就恶心了啊
<MeaCulpa> void1: 我那破机器pypy 的py build了1小时了...
<snugglecat> 他老婆快来美国了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 对了, 听说有着新药. 大概对你有用. 黄色药丸 cili 什么的
<snugglecat> 到时就没时间听我蛋疼了
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 我一直觉得很奇怪，这些药物是怎么定位到那个部位的
<knownbad> 孔子都说了食色性也。  性是拿来吃的。
<MeaCulpa> 要是随意扩大一下脑部的血流量，人就挂了
<snugglecat> 脑袋
<snugglecat> 做鬼也风流
<knownbad> cialicis?
<snugglecat> 西门庆就是药死的
<knownbad> 没，只男性荷尔蒙随着年纪越来越低。  这是事实。
<snugglecat> 然后 潘金莲 就和 西门庆的 妹夫 搞上了
<MeaCulpa> 西门庆貌似是狂喷致死？ 那里不够坚固，顶不住血压了
<snugglecat> 具体不知道， 我看的是药死的， 内里原因没深究
<knownbad> 能够讨论就是自由。
<snugglecat> 春药过猛
<snugglecat> 是啊
<snugglecat> 怎么说到这里了
<knownbad> 你觉得你以前的性生活这么样？
<snugglecat> 我们真奇怪， 从菠萝 说到西门庆
<snugglecat> 忽略不计
<knownbad> 怎么样？
<pocoyo> eexp: 神用的什么输入法。
<snugglecat> 可忽略不计
<knownbad> 中文还是不太行。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你怎么不是用繁体的
<snugglecat> 台湾人不是该繁体的么
<scriptkids> 问一个问题啊。。为什么桌面上的东西用gvim打开的话，就会闪一下就消失了呢？终端使用gvim+ xx就可以正常打开。
<snugglecat> ibus 怎么没繁体测还
<snugglecat> 撤换
<snugglecat> 切换
<knownbad> 凤梨在国内好似受欢迎？  我以前不知道是芋头做的。
<snugglecat> ..... 芋头???
<scriptkids> 或者说。sudo pkill nautilus 之后gnome-terminal 执行nautilus -n 之后桌面上就可以了。。试了pcmanfm 也是如此。。
<snugglecat> scriptkids, 啥意思， 脚本小孩
<scriptkids> snugglecat: 就是说，g3.桌面上有一个文件a 。用gvim打开。gvim窗口闪一下就消失了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 明白了， 谢谢
<knownbad> 我是为了老婆用简体的。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 贴心男人
<snugglecat> 你老婆真幸福
<pocoyo> scriptkids: 桌面路径有中文吧
<snugglecat> 你老婆通过你， 来了美国， 是啥身份。
<scriptkids> pocoyo: 木有 ～/Desktop 就是这个。。
<snugglecat> 绿卡和真证美国籍 有啥区别
<knownbad> 入境就是绿卡了。
<snugglecat> 老婆来美国了，就是个美国人了？？？ 那老婆的家人呢
<snugglecat> 能一起来么
<knownbad> 只有子女可以一起来。
<snugglecat> 哦
<pocoyo> scriptkids: 问一个问题哈。文件夹里的文件拖到gvim里。可以直接打开不？
<snugglecat> 父母不行??
<knownbad> 未成年子女
<knownbad> 不行
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 老婆最终是美国公民后就可以了吧
<knownbad> 绿卡是也可但久些
<scriptkids> pocoyo: 奇怪的是如果把nautilus给杀掉，终端里打开的话一切正常，我怀疑是gnome-terminal帮我初始化了一些东西？
<knownbad> 是=时
<snugglecat> 哦
<scriptkids> pocoyo: 没说清楚，就是终端里执行nautilus。然后桌面上的东西就可以直接用gvim打开了。
<pocoyo> scriptkids: 我不知道你的问题怎么解决。我想请帮我试一下 文件夹里的文件直接拖到 gvim 里可以打开不能。 :D
<snugglecat> 想办法鼓动一些有钱的亲戚移民美国， 啥时侯也把我带上
<knownbad> 来留学吧
<snugglecat> 哦， 我这初中毕业留啥学啊
<jyfl987> knownbad: 你干嘛要用简体
<knownbad> 连儿子都可以来。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 为了老婆
<snugglecat> 但我中专还没毕业
<jyfl987> 那你之前用什么 繁体？ knownbad
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 他是个贴心丈夫
<knownbad> 恩这比较麻烦。
<knownbad> 留学得要学历。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<knownbad> big5。
<scriptkids> pocoyo: 是这样的。我试了下，如果是在gnome-terminal里边打开gvim的话，一切正常，直接拖进去也可以打开，但是在应用程序里边选择gvim的话，gvim就不给我响应的时间就自动关闭了。
<jyfl987> knownbad: 你真无聊 都去了美国 就好好用英文呗
<knownbad> 亲属移民得等很久。
<pocoyo> scriptkids: 一般用vim的 还真没有几个用 gvim的 感觉。
<jyfl987> knownbad: 可以申请探亲签证吧？
<knownbad> i know.  i used to use english only until i met my wife.
<knownbad> so i turned back clock and start typing chinese in simplified chinese.
<scriptkids> pocoyo: 恩。我也一般用vim。这个我觉得应该是locale的问题。。
<jyfl987> 以后小孩可以多学点语言
<knownbad> 这可以但得看亲属的背景。  好似美国使馆进来比较宽松点。
<pocoyo> scriptkids: 可能也许大概吧。小生菜鸟一只
<jyfl987> 不过我还是觉得最好大家都用一种普通语言 把那些原来的都跟拉丁语一样 供想研究的人去研究好了
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 你不是欺负我吗， 我不懂英文啊
<knownbad> 直系亲属比较容易。
<jyfl987> knownbad: 父母呢 假如我去了美国 成为公民以后 父母能申请几个月的探亲签证？
<scriptkids> pocoyo: 围观大牛装小菜= =！！
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 不懂英文还混什么？
<snugglecat> 好吧
 * snugglecat 不混了
<knownbad> 起码六个月吧？  还可加签。
<jyfl987> 只要接受九年义务教育的 哪个不会英语
<jyfl987> 那不错 
<jyfl987> 为了父母养老 也应该移民
<jyfl987> 要是有公司提供移民贷款就好了
<knownbad> 跟老婆讨论过，孩子的第一语言得是英文第二才是中文。
<jyfl987> knownbad: 这个我完全赞同阿
<knownbad> 依我两的背景中文应该不是问题。
<jyfl987> 其实我是觉得要有一个普遍的语言 是什么不重要 
<jyfl987> 但基于现实来看 英语可以担当此重任
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助Ubuntu下锐捷客户端认证成功连不上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354534 我的锐捷客户端能启动，能认证，还能上学校内部的网站，但是学校外部的就上不了，这是什么原因啊？该设置的地方都设置了，是学校的问题还是我这里的问题啊？锐捷版本：ruijieclient_0.8.1svn129local-0_i386 ...
<jyfl987> 不过中文最好还是会一点 毕竟现在许多老板的生意都在中国 
<jyfl987> 会点中文 对于在美国那边应聘有好处 lol
<ofan> 求工作。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 我等你开公司 把我劳务输入呢
 * adam8157 求L1-B
<adam8157> ofan: 铜球
<ofan> jyfl987: 等我..
<snugglecat> ofan, 请不懂英文的么
<knownbad> 看厂长的背景，如有学校或是朋友的话。  学第二语言不是问题。
<snugglecat> ofan, 打杂的
<jyfl987> ofan: 应该能等到
<knownbad> 中文在美国蛮流行的。
<jyfl987> knownbad: 那你们现在定居在哪里呢？ 是在华人社区么 
<snugglecat> ofan, 你开个卖 ssh, vpn 的， 我帮你扫地
 * ofan 看书复习去，明儿考试..
<knownbad> 就好似以前流行学日文一样。
<jyfl987> ofan: 你开个公司卖代理 我帮你搞监控 得到数据卖给土共
<snugglecat> ..........
<ofan> 。。。
<knownbad> 只我而已，老婆正面谈中。
<snugglecat> 那我做下手
<snugglecat> 跑腿的
<knownbad> ofan: good luck.
<jyfl987> ofan: lol
<jyfl987> 我在想 中国这个世界工厂地位会不会保持下去
<jyfl987> 因为富士康现在居然都动用机器人了
<jyfl987> 还有哪个地方的工人成本比机器人还低
<knownbad> 都搬去了越南了吧？
<snugglecat> 越南会接手这个世界工厂么
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你比我快
<knownbad> 人力密集的工业会。
<jyfl987> 难阿 人家有机器人了 现在只要靠近市场和人才地就行了 不一定要像以前一样靠近低工资的劳工地
<snugglecat> 好吧，美国没人接收， 我去越南了， 越南妹貌似不错
<knownbad> 别去了，没钱途的。
<jyfl987> 不过如果能全面使用机器人生产 国家与国家之间的差距会越拉越大
<knownbad> 除非你去开厂。
<snugglecat> 越南是不是华人也很多
<adam8157> hamo: 哥不是话唠
<knownbad> 不知。
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...你是想让我也人格分裂是吧...
<snugglecat> 到时候富人去美国， 穷人去越南
<adam8157> hamo: 哥也不喜欢在timeline上你一句我一句
<snugglecat> 中国就剩下官自己吃自己
<knownbad> 日本是自动化最高的国家吧。
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<knownbad> 可以拿来借镜。
<snugglecat> 借镜??
<knownbad> 学习？
<knownbad> 美国不一定好。  或许中国会进步。
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 单台kindle被征税概率比较小 lol
<hamo> gfrog_coding: 看RP啊..
<hamo> adam8157: 主席有点想周鼎你有感觉没？
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋在lol呢
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<roylez_> hamo: 你说啥？
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
 * hamo s/想/像
<adam8157> hamo: roylez_ 这个主席呢 其实是将军
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 又玩分裂
<roylez_> hamo: 今天没上班，踢人不耽误
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 细
<hamo> roylez_: 打错字了嘛..
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: kick
<roylez_> adam8157: 你本尊发得出“细”这个音吗？
<hamo> adam8157: 有木有啊有木有...
<adam8157> roylez_: 可
<gfrog_coding> roylez_: lol
<snugglecat> knownbad, 中国会进步
<adam8157> hamo: 没这感觉...
<knownbad> 猪会爬上树？
<knownbad> 我替你说了
<snugglecat> 主席， 那不是我说的
<snugglecat> kn
<snugglecat> knownbad, 没有， 没说猪会上树
<snugglecat> 我的意思是， 中国越进步， 百姓越艰难， 有啥意义呢
<knownbad> 你玉米塞的不够。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 国富民穷， 有啥意义呢
<knownbad> 换红酒喝但开了就得喝一半。纠结。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 庆祝什么
<snugglecat> 红酒一般啥场景喝的
<gfrog_coding> hamo: cmft
<snugglecat> 庆祝好像该喝香槟
<gfrog_coding> hamo: 原推在此： RT @hidigi: 自12月1日起海关要求所有包裹都必须如实填写申报价值（美金），确切要征税的商品（例如：coach等名包，手机，平板电脑，笔记本，数码相机，扫地机，数码摄像机，海参，音箱，音响，投影仪等），请根据购买发票价格如实填写申报价值（美金）。
<knownbad> 没什么，开了就走味了。  就有时自己喝喝罢了。
<knownbad> 有人可能想问我带iphone 4s去上海。  得报税吗？
<roylez_> gfrog_coding: 如实填写？笑话呢
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你那里是不是上不了 youku 么， ofan 说的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国也搞网络封锁???
<adam8157> 自12月1日起海关要求所有包裹都必须如实填写申报价值（美金），确切要征税的商品（例如：coach等名包，手机，平板电脑，笔记本，数码相机，扫地机，数码摄像机，海参，音箱，音响，投影仪等），请根据购买发票价格如实填写申报价值（美金），其他包裹百通建议填写100美金以下。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求帮助ubuntu10.04新手,安装ati显卡开源驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354538 xu@xu-laptop:~$ pacman -S xf86-video-ati libgl ati-dri XIO: fatal IO error 22 (Invalid argument) on X server ":0.0" after 3002 requests (3002 known processed) with 0 events remaining. xu@xu-laptop:~$ aptitude -S xf86-video-ati libgl ati-dri 未知的命令“libgl” aptitude 0.4.11.11 用法： ap ...
<knownbad> 可以
<snugglecat> 哦
<roylez_> gfrog_coding: 我在一个转运论坛上看到的说法是，申报价值写20美金，保值金额写真实价格。 adam8157 
<snugglecat> ofan 一早就说不行
<adam8157> roylez_: 保值要交钱么
<knownbad> 可能他的vps ip关系
<roylez_> adam8157: 要
<roylez_> adam8157: 我800块，保值16
<adam8157> roylez_: 2%
<snugglecat> 哦
<roylez_> adam8157: 我觉得这钱还是交的好
<gfrog_coding> roylez_: 是嘛，那就好。。。
<adam8157> Total Before Tax: $94.00
<ofan> adam8157: 你买的什么？
 * gfrog_coding 要不要搞个fire去呢。。 
<adam8157> ofan: kindle touch
<roylez_> gfrog_coding: 绿蛤蟆君也要海购？
<ofan> kindle好用么
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 不要, 国内是废柴
<adam8157> ofan: 好啊好啊就是好
<gfrog_coding> roylez: $$这么便宜，为嘛不海淘
<snugglecat> eexp, 另一个娘娘腔的来了
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 咩？
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 
<ofan> adam8157: touch和fire有什么区别
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: fire跟国内不就是废柴么...
<gfrog_coding> ofan: 屏幕不一样
 * hamo 记者：你最想去哪个省旅游？韩寒：四川。记者：咦~不会是因为哪个谁谁谁就是四川人吧？韩寒：别瞎猜，我只是单纯地想去那儿登山。记者：哪一座？韩寒：四姑娘山。
<roylez_> gfrog_coding: 国内东西不止贵，而且贫乏
<ofan> 奥 彩屏
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 为啥废柴呢？
<fivesheep> gfrog_coding: 那个 快递要 申报价格 有官方的连接么
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: amazon的东西你又看不了
<gfrog_coding> roylez_: 就是，所以海淘是技能必须滴
<roylez_> gfrog_coding: 人家用fire租dvd看，你那网速能行不？
<ofan> touch输入不爽吧
<ofan> 没keyborad爽
<adam8157> gfrog_coding:  反正感觉听弱的
<gfrog_coding> fivesheep: 没找到，无责任转发
<fivesheep> o
<adam8157> fivesheep: 五羊兄, 有, 转运公司有发通知
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧，1k多买个平板，还想咋的，amazon看不了那就看youku呗，哈哈。
<snugglecat> 有啥东西， 通过一定外力， 或电流， 或磁力， 可以改变颜色， 或同名度的
<roylez_> ofan: 还好啦，我做笔记最多划划线
<fivesheep> adam8157: oh
<snugglecat> 有啥东西， 通过一定外力， 或电流， 或磁力， 可以改变颜色， 或透明度的
<ofan> 想弄个3g的
<snugglecat> 有啥东西， 通过一定外力， 或电流， 或磁力， 可以改变颜色， 或透明度的
<adam8157> snugglecat: 液晶屏
<roylez_> gfrog_coding: 笨，不是用来看youtube的，是租amazon的碟看的
<snugglecat> 改变晶体结构
<adam8157> snugglecat: 液晶屏
<snugglecat> adam8157, 就是液晶屏么
<gfrog_coding> roylez_: 我朝谁还租碟看哪。。。 盗版遍地。。
<adam8157> snugglecat: 电子墨水屏也是啊...
<adam8157> snugglecat: 所有的屏幕都是 - -
<fivesheep> 我倒是有 amazon primer. 不过电影都是很旧的
<gfrog_coding> roylez_: 所以这个功能就算网络好也是废柴，哈哈。
<snugglecat> adam8157, 是不是必须得持续加电
<fivesheep> 没啥意思
<roylez_> gfrog_coding: 你买fire吧，坐等你后悔
<adam8157> snugglecat: 电子墨水屏不用
<fivesheep> netflix好很多
<snugglecat> 不加电就变回原型的啊
<adam8157> roylez_: +1
<snugglecat> 哦
<gfrog_coding> roylez_: 不买，继续等评测
<adam8157> fivesheep: 你在us了?
<supercatexpert> e-ink可以保留图像的
<ofan> kindle 3g可以免费用3g
<fivesheep> adam8157: 在
<snugglecat> adam8157, 哦， 那怎么取消呢
<ofan> 据说国内也行
<fivesheep> 最少ip是显示美国的
<adam8157> fivesheep: 温拿
<gfrog_coding> roylez_: 先等俺的touch到。。。
<adam8157> snugglecat: 加电 :)
<snugglecat> 电子墨水怎么取消呢
<roylez_> gfrog_coding: 你什么时候订的？
<fivesheep> adam8157: 温拿?
<adam8157> fivesheep: winner
<hamo> snugglecat: 电子墨水就是两边电泳...
<fivesheep> ....
<gfrog_coding> roylez_: 我在国内倒爷那订的，688到手
<snugglecat> 哦， 加电显示， 加电又消失
<snugglecat> ?
<snugglecat> hamo, 哦， 具体是改变透明度么
<roylez_> gfrog_coding: ......
<fivesheep> adam8157: 这移民机会倒真不是靠自己努力得来的
<roylez_> gfrog_coding: 你有钱
<gfrog_coding> roylez_: 很贵？
<roylez_> gfrog_coding: 一般般，还好...
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 信用卡额度多少?
<hamo> snugglecat: 不是...是让胶囊中的电子墨水两边跑，跑到一边看到就是黑的，另一边就不是了..
<gfrog_coding> roylez_: 所以嘛。。。
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 问这干嘛
<snugglecat> hamo, 哦， 那有啥材料可以改变透明度的
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 这里 roylez_ 的额度最低 lol
<fivesheep> 国内的倒爷, 我这不知道他们怎么把价格做得那么低的
<hamo> snugglecat: 液晶..这个真是..
<ofan> 你们都买的touch？
<fivesheep> 跟美国零售几乎一个价格了, 都不算运费. 
<snugglecat> hamo, 哦，酱紫， 但他不加电不又变回来么
<fivesheep> 没. 还是老的 kindle 3
<roylez_> adam8157: 啥额度？
<hamo> snugglecat: 对啊对啊...你是想要断电能保持的？
<fivesheep> 如果有 kindle DX touch, 倒是会考虑
<adam8157> roylez_: 信用卡额度
<roylez_> adam8157: 2w
<supercatexpert> e-ink不加电是不会改变图像的
<adam8157> roylez_: 你涨了?
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 哦，嘲笑他~ hiahia~
<snugglecat> hamo, 有没有， 加一正电， 透明， 加一负电， 变不透明的
<roylez_> adam8157: 打电话过去查，发现涨了
<adam8157> roylez_: 经常打电话骚扰提额度好了
<snugglecat> hamo, 就是俩状态， 但断电可以保持当前状态
<fivesheep> 涨credit 连续半年都按时间还款, 每次不用超过一半的额度.. 一下就上去了
<supercatexpert> 能改变透明度的材料目前只有LCD了吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 我没骚扰啊。我电话购汇的时候发现的
<supercatexpert> e-ink貌似还不能做到灰度显示，只能是2色的
<fivesheep> 谁说啊
<ofan> 3G wireless works globally
<snugglecat> hamo, 有无可能啊
<fivesheep> 有灰度的
<roylez_> supercatexpert: 彩色电子墨水已经有了，不过技术不成熟，不过这不是你我应该操心的
<supercatexpert> 灰度的话应该是用抖动的方式显示的吧
<hamo> snugglecat: 不知道了..你得找个学材料的问问了...
<fivesheep> kindle 3 has 8 level grey-scale
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 排列角度
<fivesheep> 16
<fivesheep> 16 level
<snugglecat> 俩状态， 给一个外部刺激， 变一状态， 但可以刺激消失仍保持， 直到另一种刺激
<supercatexpert> 打印机是用色彩抖动的
<snugglecat> 就像电子墨水， 但是是通过透明的
<fivesheep> kindle 屏幕太小了
<supercatexpert> sugglecat: 双稳态触发器
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 哦
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 电流断了， 也可以保持当前状态么 (透明/不透明)
<supercatexpert> 输入信号消失仍然保持状态
<fivesheep> 问个问题, google reader 新ui里的 钩 是干啥的
<fivesheep> 在 星 旁边那个
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 谢了
<ofan> 终于能上youku了
<supercatexpert> e-ink这个特性非常节能，但是其刷新率很低，因此并不适合作为电子书之外的显示设备使用
<supercatexpert> 不过貌似有一款手机的屏幕是e-ink的
<supercatexpert> Moto F3
<supercatexpert> Moto EM1
<CyrusYzGTt> 我又找到 艹榴的地址了，， 繼續學習
<adam8157> - -!
<ojrain> 有人吗？
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • wpa_supplicant 交叉编译 ld问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354540 在交叉编译最新版本的 wpa_supplicant ，用的编译器是arm-linux-gcc-4.3.2，因为wpa_supplicant 依赖openssl，所以就先编译了openssl,编译器也是arm-linux-gcc-4.3.2，但是在编译 wpa_supplicant时，出现下面的错误：特别不理解的是，为什么链接器用的是/usr/ ...
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: +U
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ +U 是什麼？？
<Colin-shzsc> 其实上海地铁的 Logo 就是一个大大的 SM（Shanghai Metro）
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 自己念
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 不懂，， 貌似我木有見過這個 字，，，+p +OP 就，見過
<Colin-shzsc> 人家说加油来着
<locodir-user> sup
<adam8157> Colin-shzsc:  弱爆了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥地址， 我也学习一下
<CyrusYzGTt> Colin-shzsc§ ?? 哦，，是麼？？ 有獎勵麼，，俺需要能看 youtube的 ssh
<forfun> write_warning_msg() {
<forfun> 	echo -e "${COLOUR_WARN}!!! Warning: ${COLOUR_NORMAL}${*}" 1>&2
<forfun> }
<kaio> hi
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不給你，， 以防 奸貓犯 現世
<forfun> 	COLOUR_BOLD=$(tput bold)
<adam8157> kaio: hi
<forfun> 	COLOUR_HI=$(tput setaf 4)${COLOUR_BOLD} # blue
<forfun> 	COLOUR_WARN=$(tput setaf 1)${COLOUR_BOLD} # red
<forfun> 帮忙看下shell脚本
<kk> forfun:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<kaio> adam8157, hehe you are here
<adam8157> kaio: :)
<kaio> adam8157, 你是哪組的
<adam8157> kaio: kernel-qe
<forfun> .
<supercatexpert> adam8157: Kernel QE应该不止一组吧
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 中国这边两个组
<kaio> adam8157, cool
<supercatexpert> 还有一组是Caspar所在的吧
<adam8157> supercatexpert: yep
<kaio> 只兩個組𤏩
<kaio> 嗎
<supercatexpert> Caspar那组的Intern安排还没决定下来啊……
<hamo> supercatexpert: 怨念的人啊..
<adam8157> kaio: kernel-qe在中国只有两个组, 还有别的, 你应该蛮清楚啊
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 他们manager不想招啊
<supercatexpert> 所以我头疼啊……
<kaio> 哦
<kaio> caspar 也跟你同公司？
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 可怜的娃
<adam8157> kaio: 同公司, 隔壁组
<kaio> 明白了
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 乃自己这组这边正式职位还有么?
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 有
<adam8157> supercatexpert: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 at Adam's
<hamo> adam8157: 我感觉你其实是在给自己的blog加访问量  - -
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 举手应征，lol
<adam8157> hamo: 就是
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: piapia lol
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 这是神马声音。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 我收到好多简历呢...蛮多人看我blog
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 你是大拿啊大拿
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 呵呵
<hamo> adam8157: 人贩子...
<adam8157> hamo: lol
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 屁大拿
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧，你的推荐费收的肯定不少了。
<adam8157> hamo: 可惜至今没有给我们组招到正式员工...
<supercatexpert> adam8157: Caspar那边没回结果，我还是不怎么敢在乃这边再投啊……
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 还没谱呢
<hamo> adam8157: 反正招到了要请客..
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 我们没有实习职位了...=,=
<supercatexpert> 我说的是正式职位的啊
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 你毕业了?
<supercatexpert> 我大四了
<supercatexpert> 毕业也快了嘛
<ofan> Software Engineer- C/C++ 
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 那就还是没毕业呗...毕业了, 能跟我们签正式合同的, 就可以给我投
<supercatexpert> 一定要毕业的么?
<supercatexpert> 那我只有等明年6月了……
<adam8157> hamo: 美刀美刀啊
<hamo> adam8157: 其实校招不就是招没毕业的来当正式的么？
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 呵呵
<adam8157> hamo: 正式签合同的时候要求毕业
<supercatexpert> RH没来我学校校招……
<hamo> adam8157: 又不是不能换软妹币...要不找个收美刀的地方请我们也行..
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 今年没HR啊...
 * adam8157 所以我只身一人远赴合肥中科大开宣讲会
<supercatexpert> 其实SE C/C++那边，我会GNOME/GTK+开发，我也能去的~
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 到时候给我投啊
<Colin-shzsc> 科大在合肥？我怎么一直以为是镇江……
<hamo> supercatexpert: 那个c/c++好像是libvirt那边招的...你得会虚拟化的东西..
<supercatexpert> libvirt我最近都在用的
<adam8157> hamo: 你又申请一堆机器
<supercatexpert> 我管理我本机的KVM就是用的libvirt
 * hamo LoL
<supercatexpert> 这玩意确实好用啊
<hamo> supercatexpert: 呵呵...可以来试试的..
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 还真有代理服务地址
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不过貌似都是 web 代理
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,
<snugglecat> 没一个能上的
<supercatexpert> Web代理不怎么靠谱……
 * adam8157 好无聊, 被一个job block了... 听歌听歌...
 * adam8157 nowplaying Black Sabbath - N.I.B.
<snugglecat> :)
 * adam8157 #nowplaying John Lennon - Since My Baby Left Me
<snugglecat> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8d20d1cdtw1dnahirloo6g.gif
<roylez_> hamo: 饿了哦饿了
<hamo> roylez_: 吃蛋蛋...
<roylez_> hamo: ....
<kdlijian> 有用E17的么各位 请教一个问题 谢谢
<kdlijian> 在开启composite模块的时候  怎样单独禁止输入法选字框不具有特效？
<mathslinux> adam8157: 你做 KVM 相关开发的?
<kdlijian> 不然弹入弹出太频繁 受不了
<adam8157> mathslinux: 不是 我是kernel测试
 * adam8157 补全错了...
<mathslinux> adam8157: 哦, redhat 最近开源了一个项目 ovirt熟悉不?
<adam8157> roylez_: 凡客买的休闲皮鞋还可以
<adam8157> mathslinux: 不熟...
<roylez_> adam8157: 过一个月你再评论
<hamo> adam8157: 皮鞋你都敢买凡客的？
<eexp> 基本不好的。网上买的。 adam8157
<adam8157> hamo: 是啊, 休闲款 199软妹币 便宜啊
<adam8157> eexp: 商场的买不起啊, 小e
<eexp> 几千的皮鞋？
<layerbase> google 的开源代理 一直503 昨天还可以用的,有懂的弟兄么?
<adam8157> eexp: 我这个才199...
<layerbase> Error response
<layerbase> Error code 503. 
<layerbase> Message: Service Unavailable. 
<layerbase> Error code explanation: 503 = The server cannot process the request due to a high load. 
<eexp> adam8157: 那真是皮的？
<adam8157> eexp:  应该吧
<snugglecat> kdlijian, 貌似不可以禁止的把
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 咱们 HR 还有在招 intern 么？
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 咱们组没有了, 别的组还招
<snugglecat> kdlijian, 别开那么花俏的特效就好了
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, *HR*
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 哦 那不知道...缺正式啊
<eexp> adam8157: 会掐那皮看纹路不。
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 如果是小师妹, 咱们组也招
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 你敢别答非所问么…
<adam8157> eexp: 会 我看看
<kdlijian> snugglecat: 有地方可以按程序/程序类别制定效果 但是不知道具体格式
<eexp> 别是兔子皮。。
 * hamo 妹纸妹纸...
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 你人脉宽广，帮问问呗
<GNUdog|work> hamo, 你是为了有姐妹淘陪你逛街才这么激动的吧？
<adam8157> eexp: 反毛皮, 看不出啥
<hamo> GNUdog|work: 啥？不懂....LOL
 * adam8157 莫非去问intern hr招不招intern hr?
<layerbase> GAPP 谁懂 救下我------------>IE 503
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 这个可以有
<hamo> GNUdog|work: 那果断找lijian问啊..
<forfun> roylez： 在吗？我终于搞明白昨天问你的问题了
<GNUdog|work> hamo, 木有来
<roylez_> forfun: 啥？
<forfun> roylez： COLOUR_HI=$(tput setaf 4)${COLOUR_BOLD}
<roylez_> forfun: o
<forfun> roylez_： 
<ofan> nb
<ofan> 我还不知道tput
<forfun> roylez_： tput返回的是转义码，只有用cat -v选项才能显示出来，晕了我好半天
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 估计够呛
<roylez_> forfun: ...早看man啊
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 你自己问好了 她叫jiawan
<forfun> roylez_： tput setaf 1 这种情况下返回就是转义码
<eexp> forfun: hexdump不行？
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 好吧
<eexp> ansi颜色吧
<forfun> roylez_： 也知道了为什么把两个变量连在一起了，之前一直疑惑……
<eexp> roylez_: 给一个片子
<ofan> 给一个骗子
<ofan> 给一个片子
<forfun> eexp： 恩，主要是昨天没搞明白返回值，xxx=$(tput setaf 1)后一直用echo $xxx，什么都没有……
<forfun> eexp： 原来 echo $xxx | cat -v 才行……
<hamo> adam8157: 你肿么谁都认识...
<adam8157> hamo: 你咋谁都不认识
<hamo> adam8157: 实习的HR都不放过..
<adam8157> hamo: 我是人贩子好吧, 肯定要知道她好吧
<forfun> eexp： 没想到是返回转移值，一直在echo呢
<forfun> eexp： 转义
<eexp> The Infidel [720P]
 * adam8157 我的win键都磨损掉了..
<forfun> ofan： 我在看eselect的代码时才知道有tput……
<ofan> 打着手电看书中...
<snugglecat> kdlijian, 我用e17 是有段时间之前了， 应该 e17 没有
<snugglecat> 走了
<ofan> e17不是烂尾了么
<layerbase> gappproxy   503了 你们还好用的么?
<ofan> gae挂了
<ofan> 估计你用超了
<layerbase> ofan, 我昨天还在用的
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<ofan> gae政策变了
<layerbase> ofan, 那我换个手机号?
<roylez_> adam8157: 笔记本的？
<ofan> layerbase: 没用
<mofaph> Vim 中，跟 Emacs 中的 M-; 自动插入注释的按键是哪个？
<ofan> 现在在gae上放个gtalk群都能用超
<layerbase> ofan, gad的大门从此对我关闭?
<roylez_> mofaph: nerdcommenter，我定义的是F9
<ofan> layerbase: 还是搞个VPN/SSH吧
<mofaph> roylez_: 谢谢，我试试
<layerbase> ofan, 昨天我用来下文革电影来了
<ofan> layerbase: 你要，我可以低价卖你
<ofan> layerbase: 还敢下电影...
<layerbase> ofan, 可以啊
<layerbase> ofan, 我还以为和wujie一样纯免费
<ofan> layerbase: 没那么好的事
<layerbase> ofan, vpn你有什么价格 
<snugglecat> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6240c8aajw1dn7ybos4thg.gif
<mofaph> roylez_: 怎么用的呢？ set nerdcommenter?
<snugglecat> ofan, 现在基本是稳定版了
<ofan> layerbase: 7个月99
<ofan> layerbase: pptp的
<ofan> layerbase: 也有ssh
<hamo> adam8157: kerb是不是坏了？你能验证不？
<layerbase> ofan, 小钱.走paypal?
<ofan> layerbase: 支付宝行么
<mofaph> roylez_: 原来是一个插件的呀？
<roylez_> mofaph: 自己看吧 nmap <F9> <leader>c<SPACE>
<roylez_> mofaph: en
<layerbase> ofan, 可
<ofan> layerbase: 你要几个月的？
<layerbase> ofan, 有人卖5rmb/PER MON
<ofan> layerbase: 我的不限流量，时间还有连接数
<gfrog_coding> mathslinux: ovirt？ 咋啦？
<mathslinux> gfrog_coding: 你也在用 ovirt
<layerbase> ofan, 我也就是看看网页罢了
<layerbase> http://www.youtubedaili.com/ssh-proxy
<kk> layerbase ⇪ ti: SSH代理 | Youtube代理
<gfrog_coding> mathslinux: no，我用ovirt的内部版本，RHEV-M
<mathslinux> gfrog_coding: 你是 redhat 的?
<layerbase> kk还可以自动title
<ofan> layerbase: 这些公开的很容易被封，而且都超卖的
<gfrog_coding> mathslinux: 不幸被你说中了。。
<mathslinux> gfrog_coding: 我其实没有在用 ovirt, 我们 team 在用, 我提供底层 kvm 和 qemu 的支持
<layerbase> ofan, 月付啊
<ofan> layerbase: 啥
<gfrog_coding> mathslinux: 哦哦，采访下对kvm/qemu/ovirt的使用感受，欢迎吐槽
<layerbase> ofan, 月付5元  还怕他诈欺啊
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 最好用的中文输入法fcitx http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354545 玩ubuntu几年来，这么多个输入法里fcitx最好，而fcitx也更新过不少几个版本，而在这么多个版本里我个人觉得fcitx 4.0最好用，下面我把fcitx4.0安装方法跟大家分享一下： 用命令 sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list 在sources.list文件中尾部添加 deb htt ...
<ofan> layerbase: 那你用他的呗
<mathslinux> gfrog_coding: 你们为什么要用 jboss 重写, 不用 python 哪个  web 框架
<layerbase> ofan, 3q
<ofan> layerbase: 我这只会涨价不会降价了 lol
<layerbase> ofan, lol
 * adam8157 刚去泡咖啡, 拿奥利奥了 cc roylez_ gfrog_coding hamo 
<ofan> 明年也许能上日本或新加坡的主机，老用户可以免费牵过去
<gfrog_coding> mathslinux: 因为jboss也是RH产品，哈哈
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> hamo: 早上验证的时候没问题
<roylez_> adam8157: 如花教免费提供的？
<supercatexpert> 明年换PhotonVPS的Xen主机好了，BurstNet的OpenVZ太让人Orz了
<adam8157> roylez_: 那必须啊
<ofan> supercatexpert: 西岸？
<hamo> adam8157: 又引诱我..
<roylez_> adam8157: ...邮寄些给我
<adam8157> - -
<supercatexpert> 并不是BurstNet的速度问题，而是OpenVZ没SWAP啊
 * gfrog_coding 早上的蛋糕竟然没吃完。。。
 * ofan 转让一个yardvps,40 RMB
<supercatexpert> 我多次都耗尽内存了
<ofan> xen 512M,1.5T
<mathslinux> gfrog_coding: 可能是我没用过java, 感觉太庞大了. 我看有一个 iaas的 openstack 用的是 python 的框架
<gfrog_coding> mathslinux: java就是那么大的，啧啧
 * ofan 转让一个yardvps,Xen,512M,1.5T --- 40 RMB
<supercatexpert> JSP本来就各种巨大
<supercatexpert> 我自己的Blog都换Typecho+Sqlite的了
<adam8157> ofan: 40RMB多长时间
<adam8157> http://occupyflash.org/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Occupy Flash - The movement to rid the world of the Flash Player plugin
<ofan> adam8157: 到12/16
<mathslinux> gfrog_coding: 怪不得 redhat 有招 java的程序员, 做为一个java黑, 我多么希望 ovirt用其他语言阿
<adam8157> ofan: 以后呢
<supercatexpert> 同Java黑
<ofan> adam8157: 以后$7.95
<gfrog_coding> mathslinux: 作为一个python码农，我也希望它用python，可惜，啧啧。
<supercatexpert> Python好啊~
<adam8157> ofan: 哦 我就是问问
<ofan> ..
<gfrog_coding> mathslinux: 当年的rhev-m是用dotnet写的，你可以想象嘛？ 哈哈
<supercatexpert> .net? 难道是那个恶心的mono?
<ofan> 10个搞python的，8个是搞web的
<gfrog_coding> mathslinux: 现在的版本已经有很大的进步了。
<mathslinux> supercatexpert: :-), 然后我还建议他们说要不直接用 vdsm 重新写一个轻量级的算了, 我也可以参与你们的开发了, ^_^
<mathslinux> 当年的 rhev 好像就是用 .net
<gfrog_coding> supercatexpert: no，是windows原生的，因为rhev-m是买来的，所以这东东是个windows only程序
<hamo> gfrog_coding: 这消息雷到我了...
<gfrog_coding> hamo: 我也很雷
<mathslinux> 所以我说当年 redhat 重写的时候用 python 就好了
<supercatexpert> 原来如此
<supercatexpert> 带VM的语言只看中一个Python
 * gfrog_coding 抢饼干去~
<ofan> 继续挑灯夜读
<MeaCulpa> 天杀的，pypy编译到现在
<kk> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 请问如何将已经配置好的ubuntu server 10.04，重新制作成安装镜像？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354552 RT 现在我把服务器配置好了 ，但是需要再把服务器打包成一个安装镜像或者安装包，然后刻录到光盘上。 总之需要在另外的机子上边安装，就如同安装系统一样。 使用remastersys已经宣告不行，这 ...
<ofan> http://goo.gl/ijajW
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Amazon - Kindle Keyboard 3G (Free 3G + Wi-Fi) with Special Offers - Graphite - Kindle Keyboard 3G with Special Offers
<ofan> 这才$89，比官网还便宜
<adam8157> ofan: 但是 in store only
<ofan> en
<adam8157> hamo: 我定下了 去讲vim
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: tech-talk还是launch & learn?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: vim 就把他们打发了？
<forfun> adam8157： 给他们讲讲emacs
<adam8157> hamo: 中科大
<adam8157> forfun: 不会
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 进阶用户...你说讲啥
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥讲vim?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 咋没和乐乐去看电影
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没空，配娃娃玩都来不及
<adam8157> hamo: 觉得给进阶用户将这个比较合适
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我和乐乐说，应该吧coreutils通讲一遍...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: +1
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那篇幅就大了...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 讲讲都有啥，都干嘛的，就行了..
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没多少
<forfun> adam8157： 把binutils也通讲一遍，呵呵
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 基础的基础了...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
 * adam8157 晚上把机票买了
<MeaCulpa> info coreutils, 然后照着那个讲...讲完了就是大牛了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 讲vim别忘了带一句windows上的gvim也很好用
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 好, 我在win下用了两年Vim
 * adam8157 然后捎带手介绍下screen, ranger和awesome
<mathslinux> adam8157: 普及一下 emacs吧, 现在 VIM 用户越来越多了, 
<MeaCulpa> ranger是啥...我不知道
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我不会emacs
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: http://ranger.nongnu.org/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: ranger
<adam8157> mathslinux: 我不会emacs
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我也不会... 我小指不够灵活
<forfun> adam8157： 给他们讲下gentoo也行，呵呵
<gfrog_coding> ad
<adam8157> forfun: 也没用过gentoo, 虽然我知道gentoo的一些东西...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157:  A vim-inspired file manager for the console
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 把kernel通讲一遍吧，分个章回讲
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是啊, 相当好用
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: ca 就一个小时好不好
<ofan> 讲gentoo? 等编译完就好下课了
<forfun> ofan： 哈哈哈
<mathslinux> adam8157: kernel 太多了, 把 Memory Manager 讲讲正合适
<adam8157> mathslinux: ä½ ...ä½ ...
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 讲到最后，惊堂木一拍，切听明年分解
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Sabayon党，15min装个Gentoo
<mathslinux> ofan: gentoo 没有一早上甭想开始干活
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们的定位是用linux生活还是用Linux赚钱？
 * adam8157 之所以选择Vim, 是因为Vim有现成的 很好的 slide...
<forfun> adam8157： 讲到最后，给他们留个悬念，让他们去你们公司吧，然后回去找领导拿红包
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 原来是偷懒党，
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 给进阶用户讲的, for fun吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 后者的话，讲RH那坨...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 其实我蛮想讲讲比较现实的东西
 * MeaCulpa 见过一大把回家不进Linux的Linux高手
<supercatexpert> 除玩游戏外都在Linux下的路过……
<ofan> 讲gentoo也简单：1.emerge 2.wait
<MeaCulpa> supercatexpert: 玩游戏时进Linux的路过
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我们公司好多这样的
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 恩，现实点，讲讲工资、升职、award吧
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我们这里也是，哈哈
<supercatexpert> Gentoo那套和FreeBSD挺像的
<forfun> ofan： emerge & do sth else
<supercatexpert> 我最近在KVM里面搞FreeBSD
<mathslinux> 核心是USE阿
<mathslinux> ofan: gentooer?
<supercatexpert> Ports那个玩意
 * MeaCulpa 可以讲讲玩过的Linux游戏，好多呢
<ofan> mathslinux: archer
<ofan> mathslinux: macer
<forfun> mathslinux： gentooer +1
 * adam8157 越想越乐, 王涛把"胡安"叫做"娟儿"
<mathslinux> forfun: gentoo 威武, 
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你帮我写个/etc/conf.d/net里面上pptp的， 我有点问题
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 丫Gentooer, 责无旁贷啊
<mathslinux> 感觉在 ubuntu-cn 里面 gentooer, archer, fedoraer, redhater? 还有什么
<adam8157> mathslinux: 我是debian sid
<supercatexpert> Debian User路过……
<ofan> mathslinux: 还有mac
<forfun> mathslinux： emacser……
<supercatexpert> 话说archer是弓箭手~~~
<ofan> mathslinux: bsd
<supercatexpert> 我也是emacs user……虽然很轻度……
<forfun> mathslinux： emacser +1
<mathslinux> emacser +1
<mathslinux> 重度
<forfun> 中度
<MeaCulpa> 你们小指发达
<supercatexpert> 这群不会真有自己机子上用RHEL的吧……
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 啥意思，开机自动连pptp?
<adam8157> 重度Vim
<adam8157> hamo: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/23617224/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 为什么淘宝的K3还不降价？ 
<forfun> 前段时间看gentoo中openrc的shell脚本，最后发现所有的东东都归于/sbin/rc了，是个ELF，就看不下去了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装的时候 正在为您恢复刚刚安装的软件包 就一直这样不前进了 怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354557 大侠帮忙啊 我这卡着不动了 怎么办啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 lmgno1 — 2011-11-21 15:32 
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 貌似我们这头都这么叫。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 叫啥
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 娟儿
<mathslinux> forfun: 不是由 rc-update吗?
<supercatexpert> forfun: 脚本被编译成ELF了么?
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 叫胡安?
<adam8157> 你们真凶残
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 请叫娟儿
<forfun> mathslinux： rc-update和openrc是两码事
<forfun> supercatexpert： 核心部分是ELF的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: http://pastebin.com/60ZenR7i
<mathslinux> super: 是用 c写的 rc, 我承认是有点变态
<supercatexpert> ……追求开机速度至于这样么……
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 33 - 35 行我写的不对，你帮我看看，我要的是把原来的默认路由删了，走vpn
<supercatexpert> 虽然我也是写C的……
 * adam8157 rbiba还不上班!
<forfun> 最初的Gentoo的rc系统是为baselayout-1建立并且完全是由bash写出来的。这里有几个缺陷。比如在启动的时候需要访问某些系统调用，而这样就需要增加基于C的调用。这些调用都是静态连接的，从而会让rc系统随时间的增长而不断膨大。
<forfun> 而且，在Gentoo扩展到其他平台如Gentoo/FreeBSD和Gentoo嵌入式之后，就更不可能要求有一个基于bash的rc系统了。所以完全用C写的baselayout-2应运而生，她只需要一个兼容POSIX的shell。在开发baselayout-2的过程中，我们发现把rc系统和仅仅提供基础文件和文件系统布局的baselayout分成不同的包会更好。于是OpenRC诞生了。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 这个写对了，就能在起网卡以后起ppp, 再改route
<mathslinux> forfun: 的确, gentoo考虑得很全面
<MeaCulpa> mathslinux: 被逼的，弄得很臃肿
<mathslinux> forfun: 有试过最新的 sysmend吗? 听说很快
<forfun> 昨天开始看eselect了，这个是完全bash写的
<supercatexpert> 考虑到多种系统内核的发行版并不多，我知道的只有Debian, Arch和Gentoo……
<MeaCulpa> forfun: 是么？
<forfun> MeaCulpa： 恩，试试看
<ofan> MeaCulpa: route del default $DEFdevice >>> route del default dev $DEFdevice   ？？？
<ofan> arch有多内核？
<supercatexpert> Debian Testing貌似已经有systemd了吧，但是貌似还不是默认
<supercatexpert> Arch有一个Hurd内核的版本吧
<forfun> eselect大概不到2K行
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 你net.ppp0連結做了吧？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: hmm... dev 
<MeaCulpa> 貌似可以省略
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 当然
<ofan> 那个不是官方的
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 我/etc/init.d/ppp0 start是可以起来的
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 不是/etc/init.d/net.ppp0嗎？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 只是路由写的不对而已
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 你说的对的，我typo
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 路由寫的不對？就是說和rc部分沒關係了？
<MeaCulpa> forfun: 真应该去bash化，bash完全没必要
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 恩. 只是路由表我不懂而已
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 哦，那和我沒關係了……
<forfun> MeaCulpa： 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> ofan: moriramar 其实步骤应该是，vpn走默认路由，其他的走vpn, 最后删了默认路由
<MeaCulpa> ofan: gentoo wiki 上似乎写的不对
 * adam8157 rbiba终于来上班了, 都9:45AM了
<mathslinux> ubuntu-cn 上redhat的真多
<zer4tul> adam8157: 不是3:50 pm么？
<zer4tul> adam8157: 难道你不在帝都了？
<adam8157> zer4tul: 这同事在欧洲
<adam8157> 我还在帝都...
<hamo> mathslinux: 因为有个RH的活宝在这..然后同事们就都来围观了..cc adam8157
<adam8157> hamo: 河马
<mathslinux> hamo: ^_^
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 請教一個問題，什麼時候test用雙中括號了？
<mathslinux> hamo: 好不你们再开一个 beijing hacker的 IRC
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ??
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 我一直用双[[]]
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 我要是写shell, 只写ksh兼容的，从不看bash的东西
<gfrog_coding> adam8157 的github follower真多呀
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 其实都没什么项目 就个配置和脚本
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 我不知道。單的是只有bash才支持的嗎？
<gfrog_coding> mathslinux: 开咩，irc上本来就没几个活物，频道多了人都不知道哪里去了。
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧，推广有方
<mathslinux> gfrog_coding: 好吧, 那我也作为 伪 ubuntuer 吧.
<gfrog_coding> mathslinux: 这就对了
<ofan> moriramar: bash本来就支持双的
<moriramar> ofan, 我是說單的是不是只有bash……
<ofan> moriramar: 应该不是，单的都是支持的
 * zkwlx 告诉我3点电话面试，结果到现在都不来电话，蛋疼
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 是這樣嗎？
<gfrog_coding> zkwlx: 神马公司？ 从这点就能看出来公司没有时间意识，直接忽略之。 
<ofan> moriramar: 有些系统会有 /bin/[ 文件
<zkwlx> gfrog_coding, 点点.....
<adam8157> zkwlx: 啥公司
<zkwlx> adam8157, 点点....
 * gfrog_coding 找工作，面试的时候公司在观察你，其实也可以反过来观察这家公司，例如没事喜欢半夜打电话的公司肯定经常加班，所以员工已经适应了半夜工作。
<adam8157> zkwlx: 前台工程师?
<zkwlx> gfrog_coding, 这么恐怖。。。我是应届生啊。。。
<zkwlx> adam8157, android开发工程师
<gfrog_coding> zkwlx: 面试本来就是双向的。。
<hamo> adam8157: gfrog_coding 娟儿是谁？
<zkwlx> gfrog_coding, 我都怀疑是不是我自己记错时间了....
<gfrog_coding> hamo: 我不知道阿蛋说的是谁，我们这边有个叫这名的developer
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: gfrog_coding zkwlx IBM都是要周六面试 sigh
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 所以无视它，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: hamo 巴西的中卫
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: - -
<zkwlx> adam8157, 哈哈
 * gfrog_coding 还有像那天张狂的不得了的那个甲骨文的货，也要直接无视。
<hamo> gfrog_coding: 甲骨文的货？来咱们公司应聘？
<gfrog_coding> hamo: 那次甲骨文给我打电话。
<hamo> gfrog_coding: 猎头啊..
<ScarletWolf> gfrog_coding: oracle貌似整个公司都很狂，连到学校演讲的都这样
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 我不知道....我没见过单括号，我也只看过ksh的教材，so....
<gfrog_coding> hamo: 再讲一次笑话吧， -你是某某某嘛？ -是，请问您是？ -我是甲骨文的XXXX，现在有时间聊聊嘛？ -没时间。 -啊，现在开始聊？ -（挂电话）
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ?? IBM周六面试？ 啥部门...忽悠部吧
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 安装软件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354564 请教各位安装软件出现如下情况怎么解决啊，确认网络没有问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 sxf5487 — 2011-11-21 15:59 
<MeaCulpa> oracle的都是consultant吧，忽悠的
<moriramar> 呃……
<gfrog_coding> ScarletWolf: 啧啧，人家财大气粗啊，外加有那么一个能忽悠的CEO
 * MeaCulpa 见过几个Oracle忽悠，一头灰白头发，说话福建广东腔调，拎包貌似赶飞机似的，忽悠
<moriramar> gfrog_coding, 應該回一個，哦，你是王八壳的xxx是吧？然後再掛電話
 * MeaCulpa 弄得都好象是X籍华人
<moriramar> ofan, 我記得那個就是個/bin/test的鏈接
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 你们这里还收Oracle的货？
<ScarletWolf> gfrog_coding: oracle那价格，国内也就那些国企能用的了吧？
<gfrog_coding> moriramar: 怎么能这样的，素质，注意素质。 面试是双向的，丫SB的时候你不能跟着他一起SB，要不他该反过来说，XX公司这些玩意，如何如何。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: Oracle的货，都是靠在SAP, IBM, HP之类震荡涨工资的
<ofan> moriramar: 我这里是个2禁止文件
<moriramar> ofan, 我這現在也是了，不記得哪年看到是個链接。
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 这个。。。 貌似确实这样。。 当年有个o记过来的大叔，呆了几天就跑了
<moriramar> gfrog_coding, 嗯，也是，也是。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 他们涨工资就靠震荡
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: oracle主要靠收购吧？
<ofan> 发现，/bin/[: Mach-O universal binary with 2 architectures
<MeaCulpa> 恩收了weblogic, 开始忽悠
<gfrog_coding> ScarletWolf: 他在说O记的货，不是O记自己
<hamo> 不是Solaris真心先进啊..
<eexp> MeaCulpa: ibm不靠忽悠？
<ofan> 一个2进制文件能同时支持32和64bit?
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 忽悠的多的是
<eexp> 似乎 gebjgd也是啥忽悠公司的
<zkwlx> -_-!
<ofan> 求进忽悠公司..
<adam8157> eexp: gebjgd 是德国一个公司的
<MeaCulpa> 德国，大忽悠SAP
<eexp> 是啊。做啥物流啥。忘记了
<ofan> 不做挨踢？
<supercatexpert> Solaris确实是一个架构不错的系统，落到Oracle手上完全就是废了
<ofan> 。。。
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 为什么呢
<hamo> snugglecat: 你去看看solaris的架构就知道了..绝对是个有高瞻远瞩的系统
<hamo> snugglecat: 更别提那些牛逼的ZFS，Dtrace和zone机制了..
<supercatexpert> Solaris原本还有个OpenSolaris的分支，被Oracle直接砍了
<supercatexpert> 有趣的是btrfs就是Oracle起始的
 * adam8157 我们一直在抄sloaris
<supercatexpert> Oracle开发btrfs是收购Sun之前的事情
<snugglecat> hamo, 哦， 我去看， 看不懂。 你说就好
<supercatexpert> Oracle收购Sun以后就没干过好事
 * hamo 我可怜的日电脑公司啊..
<ScarletWolf> hamo: 应该是 日微电子 公司
<snugglecat> mysql 前途如何
<supercatexpert> Sun其实是叫Sun Micro的~
<supercatexpert> 我已经自己换到PostgreSQL了……不学MySQL
<supercatexpert> Blog也用的是Sqlite
<MeaCulpa> pgSQL不错
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 哦， mysql 已经不行了么， 甲骨文不维护了么
<ofan> blog用什么数据库
<supercatexpert> ofan: 乃架过Blog没……
<supercatexpert> 看Oracle不爽
<ofan> 直接用静态的，或者简单的k-v数据库
<supercatexpert> ……关键是我的Blog又不是我自己写的……
<supercatexpert> 主流的Blog系统基本都要数据库
<snugglecat> google 上不去了么
 * CyrusYzGTt 微薄： 萬惡的騰訊又刪除了我近三個月的說說
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有怎么了， 你又说啥子了
<snugglecat> google 上不去了么
<ofan> 下了课本的答案，开始看...  还有8小时考试..
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 這已經是 第 26次了，， 淚～
<supercatexpert> ……这数乃都记下来了……Orz
<zkwlx> ofan, 考啥？
<snugglecat> http://qt.nokia.com/ 帮忙看看
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ t: Qt - Cross-platform application and UI framework — Qt - A cross-platform application and UI framework
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 如果我這裏 GAPP能用就可以上推了，，， 好傷心阿
<ofan> zkwlx: 组成原理
<supercatexpert> Qt怎么了?
<supercatexpert> 计算机组成原理?
<supercatexpert> 乃是大一还是大二的?
<ofan> computer organization and design
<CyrusYzGTt> supercatexpert§ 我有秘密微薄，，當然記下了
<zkwlx> 我靠，我看成组合原理了。。。。
<ofan> cs3xx的课
<supercatexpert> 我是大二的时候上的那个课
<hamo> adam8157: 果然还是奥里奥吃得快.. gfrog_coding
<adam8157> hamo: 3+2还幸存没有
<ofan> 不知道，国内组成原理教的啥
<gfrog_coding> hamo: 给的也少呀
<hamo> adam8157: 刚吃过回来..
<adam8157> hamo: 真能吃!
<hamo> adam8157: 就叼了一片...
<adam8157> 强烈要求给某些intern减工资
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 帮我看看 http://qt.nokia.com/ 这个能不能上
<snugglecat_> 刚才我可能断线了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ .. 給我代理，，
<snugglecat_> qt 官网也被封， 太搞笑了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ .. 木有。。能上去啊！
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, voa 给的三个都不能上， ssh 就是 cjb 啊
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 为啥子我不能啊， 我联通的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ .. 那個qt垃圾官網能上去，， 不需要代理
<hamo> adam8157: 碉堡了啊...开始修tps了...
<snugglecat_> 为啥我不能呢
<adam8157> hamo: kernel-tps
<supercatexpert> Qt能上的啊……
<ofan> snugglecat_: 你需要一个vpn
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ ,, 不知道，， 可能被壟斷了。。 加上我這裏的 1MB/s 還是 160元/月
<ofan> snugglecat_: a real one
<supercatexpert> 话说Linux下不需要自己下SDK的吧，自己在源里面都能装上组件
<adam8157> hamo: 办公室得买个乐扣茶杯喝水, 总是喝饮料难受得很
<supercatexpert> 乃要去Qt的官网下什么?
 * CyrusYzGTt 微薄：， 可能被壟斷了。。 加上我這裏的 1MB/s 還是 160元/月 
 * CyrusYzGTt 微薄：， 可能被壟斷了。。 加上我這裏的 1MB/s 還是 160元/月 
 * CyrusYzGTt 微薄：， 可能被壟斷了。。 加上我這裏的 1MB/s 還是 160元/月 
<metbsd> qt是干吗的
<tomato> I have an error :: undefined reference to '__libc_stack_end',who can help me??/
<supercatexpert> UI library
<moriramar> metbsd, QuickTime還是Qt？
<CyrusYzGTt> 全套=qt
<hamo> adam8157: 搞个膛瓷缸子去...就那种80年代的
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 槍套……
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 牛逼
<adam8157> hamo: 哪里有卖
<supercatexpert> QuickTime有人用么……Orz……
<supercatexpert> 除非是果粉
<moriramar> supercatexpert, 我記得metbsd就是半果粉的說……
<supercatexpert> o
<hamo> adam8157: 798或者是南锣鼓巷都有..
<moriramar> metbsd, 上次是你推薦MBA的吧？
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<metbsd> moriramar, 我刚买了thinkpad啊
<snugglecat_> ofan, 你让我过去扫地才买。从我工资扣
<tomato> undefined reference to '__libc_stack_end',有没有人遇到个这种问题啊
<hamo> tomato: 你这是干什么的时候遇到的？
<snugglecat_> tomato, 你的库版本不对把
<adam8157> hamo: set +x set -x是做什么的
<metbsd> moriramar, 你打算买个啥本啊
<snugglecat_> tomato, 出现酱紫的问题， 貌似是库中缺少 啥子
<hamo> adam8157: set +x就是打开调试模式吧，bash的每一步动作都会有非常详细的输出..-x应该就是关
<tomato> 具体怎么解决 换什么库 啊
<adam8157> hamo: ok
<tomato> 是不是libc库啊
<ofan> tomato: c还是c++，编译命令是啥
<snugglecat_> tomato, 运行程序时出现的?? 还是编译时出现的
<supercatexpert> man 居然能查到SQL语句……Orz
<tomato> c库
<snugglecat_> tomato, 编译时???
<ofan> snugglecat_: ..只能是编译
<snugglecat_> ofan, :)
<tomato> 链接的时候出现的
<snugglecat_> tomato, 大概你的库和你的头文件不符合。 声明了， lib 没定义
<tomato> 编译的时候没有问题
<snugglecat_> tomato, 我也出现过这个问题
<moriramar> metbsd, 哦，那是上次有人給你推薦MBA，那我搞錯了。
<snugglecat_> tomato, 你贴 完整的输出看看啊
<moriramar> metbsd, 我不打算賣本，我今年才拿到TP E31
<tomato> 就是'_libc_stack_end'没有定义 后来你怎么解决的啊
<snugglecat_> tomato, 我自己写的程序好解决啊。 
<metbsd> 我的tp t410啊
<snugglecat_> tomato, 你贴 完整的输出看看啊
<metbsd> 1440×900的那批
<snugglecat_> tomato, 是链接哪个库啊
<moriramar> tomato, 把所有的信息都給出來。你用了什麼程式，在什麼命令下出這個問題，什麼命令，這些都要給出來。
<tomato> 具体的我也不清楚
<tomato> 你等一下
<tomato> 我看看
<snugglecat_> tomato, 贴输出不就好了么
<supercatexpert> 输出贴到Pastebin里面去
<flh> hi
<kk> flh, 好  ㍨ 
<tomato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/744988/
<snugglecat_> tomato, 你贴了什么了
<tomato> 编译QT 库时出现的问题，编译是没问题，主要错误在生成库的时候，应该属于链接错误
<moriramar> tomato, 你能再沒節操些嗎？
<moriramar> tomato, 為什麼要編譯Qt？
 * adam8157 还没送到转运公司, UPS, 效率啊!!!
<flh> adam8157: 你高升了，真好！！！
<tomato> 做开发用的，用的是交叉编译器
<adam8157> flh: 升啥
<tomato> 问题可能是libc库有问题
<flh> adam8157: 为大家服务，当管理员啊
<snugglecat_> tomato, 你更新一下你的 系统的库， 应该是你 qt 的版本依赖的库 版本 和 你系统的库的版本有出入
<ofan> tomato:交叉编译你得先编一个ulibc
<snugglecat_> tomato, 可能高， 可能低
<flh> adam8157: 我的vnc远程和本地机的键盘怎么也弄不好。。。唉
<adam8157> flh: 我这管理员是踢人的, 要不要给你演示下? cc hamo 
<moriramar> adam8157, 不錯了。那天看人人網發的一個包裹追踪，都送到市裹了，最後送递員因交通事故死亡……
 * hamo !!!
<snugglecat_> 交叉编译?? 那我闭嘴了
<flh> adam8157: 谢谢，那就不用了，哈哈
<snugglecat_> 不知道啥叫交叉编译
<adam8157> moriramar: 还有PC被抓的呢
<tomato> 其实一样的。。
<moriramar> adam8157, PC被抓是什麼情况？
<adam8157> moriramar: 敏感词
<tomato> 就是不是用系统自带的gcc
<flh> 我的vnc远程和本地机的键盘怎么也弄不好。。。唉
<snugglecat_> 那库也不是系统的库???
<tomato> 嗯。。不是
<metbsd> 其实苹果笔记本的显示器真的很好
<ofan> metbsd: 你也发现了
<snugglecat_> 下的是对应系统的库???
<moriramar> adam8157, 哦，法外行事被抓呀。
<moriramar> adam8157, 這麼強？
<flh> metbsd: 没用过不知道
<tomato> 不是。。
<metbsd> 估计那个显示器就要好几千
<snugglecat_> 用 mingwc 下 qt ???
<tomato> 是SDK里自带
<snugglecat_> mingw-gcc 编译 Linux 版本的 qt???
<tomato> 大陆的pastebin被墙了，贴不上去
<tomato> 不是。。是基于arm的一个编译器
<snugglecat_> 那我不懂了
<tomato> snugglecat_，可以给你发邮件吗？
<ofan> tomato: 显然是没编译arm的libc或者没指定对路径
<flh> 又要吃晚饭了，大家再见
<tomato> 我把错误发给你
<snugglecat_> tomato, 这个我不懂了， 问 ofan
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f16658172o1p0.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 监控拍下深圳货车急速倒车 女子遭三次碾轧后身亡 - 【拍客】监控拍下深圳货车急速倒车 女子遭三次碾轧后身亡 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<supercatexpert> ubuntu cn的Pastebin不是可以用的么?
<flh> kk: 就是看看？
<kk> flh, 什么是，是。  ㍨ 
<ofan> tomato: gist.github.com
<snugglecat_> tomato, 我碰到类似的错误是 声明了， 没定义
<snugglecat_> tomato, 但你那个， 还是问 ofan 把
<tomato> ok
<tomato> ofan，如何指定路径。-L?
<ofan> tomato: qt编译前不是有配置么
<supercatexpert> 指定库的路径当然是-L
<tomato> https://gist.github.com/1382079
<tomato> ok.。我试试
<hamo> adam8157: 话说你去过天津没呢？
<adam8157> hamo: 没有
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<adam8157> hamo: 7点, 到时候跟着我们就是了
<hamo> adam8157: 好的..
 * gfrog_coding 哎呀呀，小K越来越智能啦
<CyrusYzGTt> 機器人帝國 超越人類 
<ofan> 以前有个更智能的
<adam8157> ofan: 是在说大小眼儿么
<ofan> adam8157: 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> 想念 大小眼
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, happyaron不是有大小眼的代碼嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> 希望 大小眼 能夠將 卑劣 的人類 渡化成 機器人 阿門
<ofan> 会有的
<hamo> adam8157: 啥大小眼？
<CyrusYzGTt> 人類氣運終會完結 機器人 將是 下個 天地主角
<adam8157> hamo: 你个新来的 不懂得
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，，知道，， 可是不知道爲麼，， happ隆 不給我
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ fvw 不在。。
<adam8157> hamo: akong的blog是?
<hamo> adam8157: http://amosk.info/
<kk> hamo ⇪ t: Amos | Jianjun Kong's Homepage
 * adam8157 今天被这个job搞死了
 * CyrusYzGTt 對此 表示 同情 ，， 繼續圍觀
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你也不上班的么？
<ofan> http://www.skulpt.org/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Skulpt
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ？？？ 說啥，，吾早就說過了，不想太過重複，，自己翻log
<ofan> 现在什么玩意都要搬到js上
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 没log
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 有log也没法查
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 那是你的事
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 奥.. 貌似你也实习了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. laf
 * mayli 有什么比较好的工作可以做呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ 當 妓女，， 這個 偉大的工作
 * zkwlx 今天食堂饭不错。。。。
<metbsd> 我有好多妓女的电话
<metbsd> 你们谁要
 * mayli 为什么 CyrusYzGTt 一直在这个频道里？
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ ?? 
<ofan> metbsd: 老鸨？
<zkwlx> metbsd, 生意可好
<adam8157> mayli: 踢了他?
<metbsd> 我只是给个方便，那就当我没说
<mayli> adam8157: 这个频道被各种奇怪的人占领了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu vnc连接问题，求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354580 没google到咋解决，无奈只能发个帖...问题就是vnc连进去后 界面左上角没东西，真坑爹 ubuntu 是11.10。望各位路过的帮帮忙吧 xstartup: Code: #!/bin/sh # Uncomment the following two lines for normal desktop: # unset SESSION_MANAGER # exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc [ -x /etc/vnc/xstart ...
<adam8157> mayli: 被如花党占领了
 * mayli 头疼，大四毕业找不到工作怎么办？
<supercatexpert> mayli: 已经毕业了么?
<mayli> supercatexpert: 还有半年
<supercatexpert> 我也是
<zkwlx> me too
 * hamo 反独裁，反强权！！！
<adam8157> hamo: 说不说
<mayli> 去哪好呢？
<hamo> adam8157: 打死我也不说！
<hamo> mayli: 已经大四了？
<adam8157> hamo: 到底什么事儿啊
<mayli> hamo: y
<adam8157> hamo: 说啊
<hamo> adam8157: 小孩子打听那么多..
<zkwlx> 。。。。。。。
<zkwlx> 围观
 * hamo T_T
<adam8157> hamo: 别逗闷子 什么事情
<hamo> adam8157: ==忙着呢..
<adam8157> hamo: 3
<adam8157> hamo: 2
<hamo> adam8157: 真忙着呢..
 * adam8157 最烦别人和我逗闷子
<tenzu> 可怜的蛤蟆
<ichakra> ²âÊÔ
<Jagdwurst> ³âÊÔ
<ichakra> 测试
<kk> ichakra, ....  ㍩ 
<ichakra> 不是乱码吧
<zkwlx> 是乱码
<banban> adam8157: 误传了 鑫鑫说他是先去天津 安排好一切可能才来帝都
<adam8157> banban: 嗷嗷
<adam8157> tenzu: 鑫鑫 lol
<adam8157> - -
<tenzu> adam8157: 你说啥?
<adam8157> tenzu: 没...zip~
<flh> adam8157: cpu不支持虚拟化，强行安装kvm行不行？？
<moriramar> ichakra, 前面是亂碼，後面不是。
<adam8157> banban: 果然只有你能叫
<adam8157> banban: 原来那天del也去了啊...
<flh> 请教：cpu不支持虚拟化，强行安装kvm行不行？？
<tenzu> adam8157: 我在机场呆几个小时就去天津了, 我赶着那个周五报到
<ichakra> 这个不是乱码吧
<adam8157> tenzu: oh
<tenzu> adam8157: 等我安顿好了再去北京找你们玩儿
<ichakra> ÔÚ²âÊÔ
<kk> ichakra:say 在测试 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<adam8157> tenzu: 嗯嗯 还有ban和del
<ichakra> ok 可以了
<tenzu> adam8157: 嗯嗯, 板板今早给我发了邮件
 * tenzu 去吃饭了
<ichakra> flh: 强行安装kvm 也用不了吧 一般用virtualbox
<Colin-shzsc> vbox 在 Linux 上还是很快的
<flh> ichakra: 是cpu不支持，安装是可以，以后不知能不能用。。。不明白
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 准备学习ubuntu 该从哪儿下手呢？ 买了本 ubuntuserver的书 看不懂~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354584 准备学习ubuntu 该从哪儿下手呢？ 买了本 ubuntuserver的书 看不懂~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 siyuantlw — 2011-11-21 17:53 
<Colin-shzsc> 我在 vbox 上跑的 XP 不比实机慢，我的 CPU 也是不支持虚拟化的
<flh> ichakra: 我的cpu是2000年的，
<flh> Colin-shzsc: 真行啊
<ScarletWolf> 呃。。。还有ubuntuserver的书啊。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 我笔记本这个 T2370 也算不上怎么好的 CPU 吧
<hamo> adam8157: 你看errata频道就知道我很忙啦..
<supercatexpert> KVM必须有硬件虚拟化
<Colin-shzsc> flh: 广义的虚拟机并不是说非得有硬件虚拟化才行，但 kvm 应该是必须有硬件虚拟化的
<flh> Colin-shzsc: 我是赛什么的1.4G
<supercatexpert> T系列要高端的才有VT
<supercatexpert> 不过现在的Intel Core i系列都支持的
<flh> Colin-shzsc: 是这样，我刚学了远程安装 ，想试一下，不知vbox能不能远程来安装
<GNUdog|work> Colin-shzsc, 用的是 Linux 么现在？
<ofan> t系不是高端的也行
<supercatexpert> 貌似可以，不过VBox的远程管理……没用过
<hamo> adam8157: grep怎么做过滤，就是满足的不输出... cc GNUdog|work
<supercatexpert> 我给老本升级过CPU……从T5550换成T8100
<adam8157> hamo: -v
<supercatexpert> T8100就是支持VT的
<Colin-shzsc> GNUdog|work: 我在公司里当然只能 Win，自己笔记本是 ArchLinux
<flh> supercatexpert: 感觉kvm系统后台运行，几乎不占cpu ,所以
<GNUdog|work> hamo, 楼上正解
<GNUdog|work> Colin-shzsc, 如果现在有的话，直接就可以看支持不支持
<supercatexpert> 直接lscpucat /proc/cpuinfo|grep vmx
<supercatexpert> 错了，是cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep vmx
<Colin-shzsc> GNUdog|work: 我是知道自己的 CPU 不支持硬件虚拟化的
<supercatexpert> 没输出就不支持
<GNUdog|work> Colin-shzsc, 那就别想 KVM 了
<supercatexpert> 可以玩玩Xen
<banban> adam8157: 对 和我一起的
<supercatexpert> Xen跑Linux的话可以用半虚拟化
<mathslinux> flh: KVM 利用 VT技术, 实现上更简单, 速度也更快
<adam8157> banban: 都不现身 哼哼
<banban> tenzu: hi  感冒好点木有
<Colin-shzsc> GNUdog|work: 我没说 KVM 呀，那个问问题的不是我啊，我是 VBox 啊
<flh> mathslinux: 我也只是看中这一点
<supercatexpert> VBox和KVM内核模块冲突，我就果断干掉了VBox装了VMware Player
<supercatexpert> KVM跑带图形界面的还是不太行
<metbsd> vbox就一个垃圾
<banban> 恩恩 irc的马越来越多啦 原来一个破马 现在一个河马 娃哈哈 
 * hamo TPS真是太多BUG啦...
<mathslinux> kvm 装图形的os用spice快很多, vnc太垃圾
<hamo> banban: 不是河马...
<banban> hamo: 嘿嘿 好吧 
<flh> kvm -vnc 192.168.1.111:0  -hda kvm.img -cdrom /media/sda4/iso.linux/lenny.iso/debian-508-i386-netinst.iso -boot d 
<mathslinux> flh: 用 qemu-kvm -spice ....
<flh> 打一条命令，cpu就上个百分百
<flh> mathslinux: 谢谢
<oooo> gtk3主题难道就不能透明么
<supercatexpert> oooo: GTK+ 3.2支持了
<oooo> gnome3.2？
<supercatexpert> 我的Debian Squeeez里面没spice……算了，等明年升级Wheezy和GNOME3一起换了吧
<supercatexpert> GTK+ 3.2和GNOME 3.2是两马事
<flh> mathslinux: qemu-kvm: command not found，，要另安装？
<oooo> 那。。。
<supercatexpert> 透明效果还受到窗口管理器的制约
<supercatexpert> 如果X11就没支持混合特效，那么透明也没办法开
<mathslinux> 忘记说了, spice 需要安装kvm的时候是64位的机器
<flh> supercatexpert: 原来哪些
<oooo> 估计得很长时间才能更新
<flh> supercatexpert: 原来如此
<mathslinux> spice比vnc快很多是毋庸置疑的
<supercatexpert> 是啊，我也很期待spice的表现
<mathslinux> 期待 redhat 和社区发力
<supercatexpert> 目前先用VMware Player撑着了
<Patrick_DJ> 什么状况？怎么说到vbox不行的话题上了。我正在用vbox的说.
<hamo> mathslinux: 感觉redhat已经有点放弃spice了..
<flh> mathslinux: spice我不知道，源里也没有，我用debian
<supercatexpert> VBox最近貌似加入了virtio技术了么?
<supercatexpert> Debian Wheezy有spice
<mathslinux> hamo: why?
<oooo> test
<flh> mathslinux: 我的版本是squeeze
<hamo> mathslinux: 因为今年夏天有另一个人做他相关的项目，据说跟社区联系回应很少...
<mathslinux> flh: 那你先考虑其他方案吧, 看看你的cpu问题是不是cpu太底了, 还是其他情况
<supercatexpert> Spice是桌面级虚拟化要用的吧，感觉RH不去做也很正常的啊
<mathslinux> hamo: 什么项目?
<flh> mathslinux: 2000年的，做服务器用，文件类
<supercatexpert> RH基本都搞服务器虚拟化的
<hamo> mathslinux: coreboot，一个开源bios，他们想写一个小系统直接启动spice
<mathslinux> RH不是在推 ovirt联盟吗? spice在里面很重要阿, 感觉
<hamo> mathslinux: 我也是听那个人吐槽的时候说的..
<supercatexpert> ovirt是基于libvirt的啊……
<mathslinux> supercatexpert: ovirt 是一个联盟好像, 
<mathslinux> supercatexpert: ibm, rh什么的
<supercatexpert> 不过spice除了做桌面级的虚拟化技术，感觉在服务器上没什么使用的必要啊
<mathslinux> hamo: "因为今年夏天有另一个人做他相关的项目，据说跟社区联系回应很少...", 什么意思?
<mathslinux> supercatexpert: spice 是 cs 架构的
<flh> 我强行装一下，看看会不会死机年
<supercatexpert> flh: 100%会启动失败
<supercatexpert> 当然我指KVM
<supercatexpert> 看不到/dev/kvm就说明乃失败了
<flh> supercatexpert: 是的，提示了
<hamo> mathslinux: 我们是做summer of code, 他的项目是给coreboot写一个payload，就是直接可以从bios起来就进一个spice的客户端的东西，然后当然要和spice的人联系问问题啊什么的，然后他就吐槽说那边问了都没什么回应
<mathslinux> flh: 你机器没有 VT, 然后安装 KVM 应该不行, 你可以考虑 xen, 可能比 KVM 还快, 因为是半虚拟化的
<supercatexpert> Xen跑Linux还行
<flh> 好的，换
<supercatexpert> 不过Xen需要特别的内核，我不太喜欢这样做
<supercatexpert> 而且我能跑KVM，何必呢~
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 添加或删除语言灰色，无法选择 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354587 我刚安装的系统，要更改语言，发现语言支持里的”添加或删除语言“是灰色的，没法选择，怎么解决这个问题呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 benson_hung — 2011-11-21 18:15 
 * hamo 怎么频道又改成virt-cn了...
<flh> 的确，我是想系统比较清爽，清爽
<mathslinux> KVM 只支持 VT 的CPU, 如果有 CPU 支持 VT-x的话, 肯定优先选 KVM
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Black Sabbath - Paranoid
<mathslinux> 如果不支持的话, xen是比较好的选择. 
<supercatexpert> libvirt也可以操纵Xen
<supercatexpert> 乃以后就算转到KVM，有libvirt也没太大难度
<mathslinux> supercatexpert: libvirt 应该是比较上层的接口吧
<supercatexpert> 是的
<supercatexpert> Virt-Manager，命令行的是virsh
<mathslinux> supercatexpert: 我比较暴力, 直接用qemu启的
<supercatexpert> 有管理器可以做到后台启动
<ofan> 为毛zsh以login启动不会自动source ~/.profile ???
<supercatexpert> qemu启动的不好管理
<mathslinux> supercatexpert: 我是 ssh 然后启的, ^_^
<adam8157> ofan: .zsh.profile?
<ofan> adam8157: 就是 $HOME/.profile
<adam8157> ofan: read from /etc/zprofile  and  then  $ZDOTDIR/.zpro- file
<adam8157> 没说.profile
<adam8157> ofan: man下看看
<ofan> The usual zsh startup/shutdown scripts are not executed.  Login shells source /etc/profile followed by $HOME/.profile
<adam8157> ofan: In sh and ksh compatibility
<adam8157> ofan: 你看的是COMPATIBILITY这一段
<adam8157> ofan: 这个模式下 The  usual zsh startup/shutdown scripts are not executed. 而去读.profile
<ofan> adam8157: 奥，那怎么弄
<adam8157> ofan: 改成~/.zprofile呗
<hamo> adam8157: 啥时候走大概/
<adam8157> hamo: 问hongqian
<ofan> 好麻烦啊，我要跟bash公用一个文件
<tusooa> echo 'if [ "$ZSH_VERSION" ] ; then source ~/.zsh-profile ; else source ~/.common-profile ; fi' >> ~/.profile
<tusooa> 其实一般可以在~/.xinitrc里写。
<ofan> 升级了一下zsh就这样了 
<ofan> 没有x
<tusooa> alias之类的，尽量写在zshrc里
<adam8157> ofan: 那你就软连接 或者zprofile里source profile
<ofan> alias我单独搞的一文件
 * adam8157 正统bash路过
<mao> 怎么降低一个deb包的版本
<tusooa> mao: sudo dpkg -i ...; gdebi...
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 又在看垃圾小说么
<Bone_Lee> 大家好，有谁知道如何利用gae搭建irc服务器吗？
<ofan> Bone_Lee: impossible
<ofan> http://imgur.com/gallery/Bb9x3
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: So I says "man's best friend? I hardly know the guy!" - Imgur 
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<snugglecat_> Bone_Lee, 为啥要用 gae 啊
<Bone_Lee> 因为没有服务器啊
<Bone_Lee> 只能够用gae免费搭建一个了
<Bone_Lee> 你的名字好长啊
<snugglecat_> Bone_Lee, gae 本质上是 web 服务器么
<Bone_Lee> 是的，但是只能够支持http https协议
<snugglecat_> Bone_Lee, 那你用 php 搭一个， 有啥区别， 怎么就得 gae 呢
<snugglecat_> Bone_Lee, gae 提供 irc 的 api ???
<Bone_Lee> 我查了一下
<Bone_Lee> 没有提供
<snugglecat_> Bone_Lee, 支持 asp/php 的免费空间可以不
<Bone_Lee> 但是提供了xmpp的api
<Bone_Lee> 哪里有呢？
<snugglecat_> Bone_Lee, 也有基于 php 的 xmpp 的 api 啊。 这类东西不是很多的么， 干嘛一定的 gae 呢
<Bone_Lee> 主要是没有钱折腾服务器啊
<snugglecat_> Bone_Lee, 再说， web 服务器搭建一个 irc 是否可行， 表示怀疑
<snugglecat_> Bone_Lee, 免费空间多得是
<Bone_Lee> 还有你说的 asp/php 的免费空间？是咋回事呢
<snugglecat_> Bone_Lee, 自己找着
<snugglecat_> Bone_Lee, google it
<Patrick_DJ>  如果是国外的，差不多400RMB每年。
<Bone_Lee> ec2
<Bone_Lee> 我所知道的
<snugglecat_> Bone_Lee, 有免费的， 我就有一个
<snugglecat_> Bone_Lee, 很多
<snugglecat_> Bone_Lee, google it
<Bone_Lee> 还有其他的，不过多是要钱钱啊
<Bone_Lee> 你是用的哪个呢？
<snugglecat_> Bone_Lee, google free hoster
<snugglecat_> freehosia... 啥的， 我进后台也得google
<Bone_Lee> ok，我找找 多谢多谢
<snugglecat_> Bone_Lee, 但你先弄清楚， 用 web 搭一个 irc 是否可行
<snugglecat_> Bone_Lee, 我没搭过， 只是表示怀疑
<Bone_Lee> 我相信没有问题的
<soiamso> Bone_Lee: 做实验搞个内网的也行吧
<snugglecat_> Bone_Lee, 那你就去折腾把。 
<Bone_Lee> 多谢snu兄
<flh> soiamso: 做什么实验玩？
<supercatexpert> GAE倒是可以建立XMPP机器人，但是从这个月7号开始，Google就大大收紧了XMPP消息数了
<Bone_Lee> 主要是想搭建一个群聊
<Bone_Lee> 基于web的
<Bone_Lee> 本质上gae其实不适合即时消息传输的
<supercatexpert> 或许OpenShift更好，OpenShift支持PHP的
<Bone_Lee> 没有用过那个，sup兄解释解释
<Bone_Lee> 原来是红帽的云平台
<Jagdwurst> lags..
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 中文版opera，选择性显示中文 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354600 opera-0.png opera-1.png opera-2.png 怎么回事嘛？！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 renxinzhi — 2011-11-21 19:46 
<snugglecat_> bone_lee, 应该很难
<snugglecat_> bone_lee, web基本上是个被动系统。
<snugglecat_> bone_lee, 有信息， 怎么传到各客户端上呢。
<bone_lee> 我意识到了，所以我决定嵌入免费的irc web chat在网页里 
<snugglecat_> bone_lee, 虽然可以让客户端隔一段时间去更新， 但这样必须在客户端中有特别的处理。 酱紫， 普通的客户端就没法用上你的 irc 了
<bone_lee> 其实我已经在gae中实现了基本聊天功能
<bone_lee> 但是没有irc响应块
<bone_lee> 你说的对
<snugglecat_> 聊天功能不等于 irc 啊。 web 聊天室是可以的
<bone_lee> 就是几秒钟刷新一次
<bone_lee> 我是用群聊
<ofan> 支持websocket就可以
<snugglecat_> bone_lee, 没搭建过 irc， 只是按我的了解而已
<bone_lee> irc最基础的协议我找找
<snugglecat_> ofan, 哦， 我不知道啥是 websocke, 帮我扫盲一下
<bone_lee> IRC是一种公开的协议，采用TCP和SSL协议。一个IRC服务器可以连接其他的IRC服务器以扩展为一个IRC网络。
<bone_lee> 我也不知道 socket知道
<snugglecat_> 具体我就不懂了， 问大牛
<bone_lee> 我去搜搜 
<bone_lee> snu兄晚上不加班？
<ofan> snugglecat_: html5的新特性
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐
<bluek> 农业银行支持linux网银的吧？
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ATI显卡使用闭源驱动并不悲剧（有图有真相） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354604 Fedora16KDE下使用ATI闭源驱动后进行glxgears测试benchmark，跑分很喜人，超越开源驱动很多。 抓图1.png 这里主要是表明两个问题： 1、ATI显卡闭源驱动并不是像很多人认识的那样，因为大部分人都使用Gnome3和Gnome2，问题大部分 ...
<flh> 那么多人啊
<bluek> 不多
<bluek> 看看国外
<bluek> 一千多人
<root__> 你们 用ant吗 ？
<bluek> 十多倍
<root__> 问一下各位 
<bluek> 再看看我们的archlinux-cn，几个人。再看看国外，一千多人
<soiamso> root__: 用java 的不多吧
<soiamso> root__: 这里
<root__> soiamso, 说不定 
<root__> soiamso, 你觉得学ant先学点啥好
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 连接被重置，有没办法自动开启袋里？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354607 屏幕截图 - 2011年11月21日 - 20时27分26秒.png 当出现“连接被重置”字符时，有没办法自动开启袋里？firefox 统计信息: 发表于 由 gdgglhy — 2011-11-21 20:32 
<soiamso> root__: java的不清楚，Jboss ?
<root__> soiamso, 噢，我也不懂，只知道些皮毛
<ofan> root__: ....你又是哪个马甲
<soiamso> root__: Apache Ant is a Java library and command-line tool whose 		mission is to drive processes described in build files as targets 		and extension points dependent upon each other
<root__> ofan, 我跟你有仇 
<soiamso> root__: 这个需要学？
<root__> ofan, bluelight
<ofan> root__: 奥
<root__> soiamso, 需要学的，那个xml需要学点
<root__> soiamso, 可是我不会
<root__> soiamso, 只会html
<soiamso> root__: 你选好了技术路线了？
<root__> ofan, 看了吗
<ofan> 看毛？
<root__> soiamso, 没有，你给指点指点
<soiamso> root__:  我也不会。。
<root__> ofan, 我们都是斯文人，说话不能带脏字
<root__> soiamso, 我第一次是配置android开发环境，然后用的ant
<ofan> root__: 有啥脏字
<root__> ofan
<soiamso> root__: 我觉得你直接看 ant 的文档？
<root__> soiamso, 我半途而废了，真后悔
<root__> ofan, 没，那你继续
<root__> ofan, ofan222@126.com
<ofan> 没空
<ofan> 什么乱七八糟的
<root__> ofan, 那算了
<root__> ofan, 真无语
<ofan> 药别停..
<root__> ofan, 你还要啥 
<root__> 我半年的资料那天全回了，电脑硬盘被。。。
<root__> ofan, 全毁了
<flh> 硬盘这东西不可靠
<Patrick_DJ> 可以恢复的，只要盘片还在。
<flh> 我用了十多块硬盘了，唉
<Patrick_DJ> 。。。
<root__> flh, 我系统都重装了，就不回复了，反正有些东西记脑子里好
<flh> root__: 损失小就行
<root__> 损失挺大，幸亏资料跟别人共享了
<root__> 不然我就真的白忙活了半年了
<ofan> mao pian?
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<flh> root__: 是什么原因损坏的？
<root__> ofan, 你就知道那些
<root__> flh, 回复系统，win7的
<root__> flh, 具体是双系统的
<flh> root__: win7只适合玩vhd
<root__> flh, 还有ubuntu
<flh> root__: ubuntu是弃妇，初懂linux后就放弃
<CyrusYzGTt> 这一管理模式是在1000年前废除地藏王统领十殿阎王制之后开始实行的。第二，阳间的冥币到了阴间其实没什么用。很久以前还用的上，后来冥币越来越多面值越来越大造成超级通货膨胀，老太太上街买菜带几个亿很正常，鉴于此种情况冥币就由百殿阎王统一管理了。第三，阴间当然不可能什么都不缺，但是根据物理学原理，物质的本质
<root__> flh, 噢，现在在bt5下
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是产生与消亡而在于互相转换。也就是说只要有相应的技术把木炭变为钻石是完全可能的，你别忘了牛顿、爱迪生、爱因斯坦这些无神论的科学家都集中到地狱来了。地狱早就开发出一种特别的装置，这种装置可以把任何物品转化为能量形式，再把能量转化为各种物品。所以地狱什么都不缺，也没有垃圾和废品，可以说地狱已经彻底解
<CyrusYzGTt> 决了阳间人口、能源、环境三大问题提前实现了共产主义。”
<root__> flh, bt5下跟你聊呢
<mao> flh: 看来我还是比较专情的
<flh> mao: 是吧，
<root__> flh, 觉得这里跑的也挺快的，
<flh> root__: bt5指什么？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10 分区难题，请赐教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354610 我刚上的ubuntu11.10系统，盘上只有一个系统就是这个，不是架构在windows上的，在分区时，分了三个，但是后来在系统装好后，其他的两个没有显示出来，其他的两个设的是交换区，在系统安装好了以后，我想的吧，win7在装好系统后，都可以 ...
<flh> root__: 感觉服务器可以，主要是文本嘛
<root__> flh, 是backtrack5
<flh> root__: 这玩艺还没用过呢
<root__> 也是基于ubuntu的不过是检测linux漏洞的平台
<root__> flh, 感觉用着舒服
<flh> root__: 习惯就好，各人所好
<root__> flh, 嗯，赞一个
<ofan> 没什么用
<root__> ofan, 老大，你那天讨论了那么久，你看了总有些收获吧
<ofan> 讨论啥
<root__> ofan, 开源啊
<ofan> 我说bt5
<root__> ofan, 噢，可能吧
<root__> flh, 我们数据结构老师，我都受不了了，讲的太烂了
<root__> flh, 能稍微指点以下吗
<ofan> 休了她
<flh> root__: 那是你的水平跟不上
<ofan> looool
<ofan> looool
<root__> flh, 可能吧，可是他自己有时都不知道自己讲的啥
<root__> flh, 课件有时还乱，还像不好好备课 
<root__> ofan, 男的
<flh> root__: 讲得乱，才是大本事
<ofan> flh: 哈哈
<ofan> 幽默
<flh> root__: 那叫，随心所欲
<Patrick_DJ> 游刃有余。
<root__> flh, 关键是一个问题很简单，他讲不明白
<flh> root__: 发人深省，还不好嘛
<Patrick_DJ> 哪像我们当初的，上c++课给大伙儿讲圣经。每次上课的第一句话就：你们都有罪。
<ofan> 。。。。
<root__> flh, 好，他那是准备让我们大家自学啊
<flh> root__: 老师的饭不好吃，少点奢求吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 你們都有罪，，，  啊，，沒豆腐了
<flh> root__: 成就大多源于自修
<root__> flh, 嗯，我的钱花的冤枉啊，我容易吗，爸妈容易吗
<root__> flh，这个信
<root__> flh, 明天我就写道名言簿上 
<flh> root__: 天下只有一个孔夫子，其它的是普通人
<root__> CyrusYzGTt, 他这么讲，你们没人把鞋仍上去？
<root__> flh, 嗯，孔夫子害的我们好惨
<CyrusYzGTt> root__§ 爲麼呢？？ 
<Patrick_DJ> 那时都才大一，胆子小啊。
<flh> ？？？
<root__> CyrusYzGTt, 你们就说喝醉了，他不会收拾你们的
<CyrusYzGTt> root__§ .. 我不是學編程的，，
<root__> Patrick_DJ, 老大，大一学啥C++呢，要命啊
<CyrusYzGTt> root__§ 你跟 Patrick_DJ 這個 IT的說
<bluek> c++是什么？
<Patrick_DJ> root_:  ...
<root__> CyrusYzGTt, 那你学啥的，来这是为了交流的没啥
<CyrusYzGTt> root__§ .. 自學 。。 扯淡
<ofan> bluek: 就是c艹
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 那你是学什么的
<bluek> ofan，哦哦，就是linus评价的那个啊？
<root__> bluek, ofan解释很到位 
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 不字、不知道，，， 貌似自學了好多，，就是木有記住
<ofan> 其实我比较喜欢c++
<bluek> ofan, 某经某两个网络牛人就是因为这个而发生的口舌大战
<Kandu> ofan: 相對其他語言來說的喜歡?
<root__> ofan, C++噢，学的爽乎，我那个老师啊，被我们暗地里骂的不是人了
<root__> ofan, 给你透漏一点，我们聚会，一个女同学喝醉了，喊了句啥，你猜猜
<ofan> 我喜欢的很多
<ofan> root__: "其实我是男人"?
<soiamso> root__: 大一学haskell 还不错，可惜教程通不过审查
<root__> Patrick_DJ, 睡了？
<bluek> linus说c++一无是处
<Patrick_DJ> root_: ??
<bluek> 女同学说啥了？
<root__> ofan, C++老师就是个p
<root__> 说的我们男生都傻眼了
<bluek> 说得对极了
<flh> kvm本地桌面的远程登录，能不能24位颜色？
<root__> Patrick_DJ, 忙啥呢
<ofan> bluek: 他学不会c++而已
<Patrick_DJ> root__: 啥?我正在看小说..
<bluek> ofan,哇哈哈，也许吧
<root__> soiamso, hashell是人工智能语言吗
<soiamso> root__: 不是
<Patrick_DJ> bluek: 印象里linus好像是这么说过，还举了些c++的反例。
<bluek> 什么鸡巴语言我是一巧不通，也不想懂，我只是一个普通得不能再普通的计算机用户
<root__> Patrick_DJ, 没事，你现看吧
<ofan> root__: 是养猪用的语言
<root__> soiamso, 那主要侧重于啥
<bluek> Patrick_DJ, 是的
<bluek> Patrick_DJ, 我对c++也有成见
<soiamso> root__: 教学
<root__> ofan, 嗯，21世纪啥都不缺，不缺你这号
<ofan> root__: 羡慕？
<root__> soiamso, 教学？不是有个骆驼的那个语言吗
<Patrick_DJ> root__: 其实我也不喜欢c++，只是比c多了个OO，用习惯了。
<ofan> root__: 不要迷恋哥
<Patrick_DJ> 貌似又发错人了。
<root__> Patrick_DJ, 没事，都能看见
<Patrick_DJ> root__: 了解.
<root__> ofan, 我真想叫你声姐
<ofan> root__: 那我就该叫你妹？
<bluek> 现在代码越来越垃圾，软件越来越臃肿。还是喜欢纯真的年代。这就好比为什么很多人喜欢arch
<root__> soiamso, perl挺好的
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 『求助』wine1.3还需要安装ie6么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354613 wine好像自带了一个Internet Explorer,和微软的ie6有区别么？ 我下载了微软的ie6，安装时却提示：已安装了更高版本的ie无法继续。 怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xcn — 2011-11-21 21:15 
<root__> ofan, 我没妹，
<bluek> 现在的年轻人都喜欢if else记流水帐，哪是写代码啊
<ofan> root__: 你是我妹
<root__> ofan, 行吗？
<ofan> bluek: 没上万行的代码经验，就不要过多评论了
<ofan> root__: 只要你愿意
<root__> 你没妹？
<root__> ofan, 你没妹吗？
<ofan> root__: 有
<ofan> 起床了
<heiher> ofan: 早！
<ofan> heiher: 早
<heiher> ofan: 哈哈
<ofan> 一夜没睡
<ofan> 一会去考试..
<flh> ther
<Patrick_DJ> 困了累了喝红牛。
<bluek> 早上起来喝黑牛
<leyle> 在linux上写个下载迅雷离线的小软件，主要是两个部分，一个部分是用web版迅雷离线来添加任务，获取下载链接，另外一部分就是用aria2c,wget这些来下载资源，把两个部分整理在一起，表面上看起来和win下的迅雷一样的，添加一个链接，然后就开始下载了，
<alpha080> 要会员资格么
<leyle> 登录自己的迅雷vip
<leyle> 或者维护 vip的cookies野性
<leyle> 也行
<alpha080> 那还是算了。。。
<leyle> 我现在有这个想法，
<leyle> 主要是，先下载个种子，然后添加大web迅雷，然后再提取下载链接，然后在终端里面加载了cookies后下载，麻烦，
<leyle> 整到一起，下片就方便了，
<alvin_rxg> web迅雷不是需要本地 software 的么？
<leyle> http://cloud.vip.xunlei.com/task.html?error=1
<kk> leyle ⇪ ti: 迅雷离线下载，让下载飞起来
<leyle> 这个迅雷离线，不需要软件的
<alvin_rxg> 这么强？
<leyle> 得到的链接如：http://gdl.lixian.vip.xunlei.com/download?fid=mAmHsKjacd03OulnZRh6EQqK+9YX5zU3AAAAAEbaEIGUMZRfIO+r6SUg5h41G6Hf&mid=666&threshold=150&tid=395E09295D0CE97074E09934438980A0&srcid=4&verno=1&g=46DA10819431945F20EFABE92520E61E351BA1DF&scn=t8&i=46DA10819431945F20EFABE92520E61E351BA1DF&t=2&ui=149451559&ti=36925530375&s=926279447&m=0&n=01AAEF33B2322E726D1753E45F00000000
<leyle> 加载了自己登录 离线后的 cookies后，就可以用 wget 这些软件下载了
<leyle> 我觉得我这个想法蛮靠谱的，
<ofan> 迅雷是渣渣
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 考试结束了？
<ofan> 还没开始
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于debian stable升级testing的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354620 debian stable更改testing源更新，下载好包后，没有自动安装，而是弹出一个文档，然后我就不知道该如何下去了。 求救 统计信息: 发表于 由 ring0biao — 2011-11-21 22:03 
<leyle> 我准备在明年二月中旬左右把这个写出来，名字我都想好了
<leyle> cliThunder
<alpha080> 真土。。。
<alvin_rxg> 那什么书？谁给回个帖，让他/她贴张书的照片上来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354619&p=2558542
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 初学shell，书上的if小程序为什么出错？
<bluek> 真土
<bluek> 终端迅雷
<bluek> 我是这么理解的
<alvin_rxg> 应该叫 掩耳
<ofan> 掩耳不错
<bluezd> leyle: cookies 怎么处理？ 我每次离线下载后都得重新下载 cookies
<alpha080> 叫 真雷 好了。
<leyle> bluezd: cookies 里面的  gdriveid后面的那串数字是不会变的，   
<bluek> 干脆就叫fastdown吧
<bluek> 哈哈
<bluek> 叫雷人
<leyle> …………
<leyle> 还不如叫 黑木耳下载利器
<bluek> 叫黑木涯
<amoskong> hello all,
<ofan> 为什么叫黑木耳？
<bluek> 因为长得像黑木耳
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 火狐这个bug不打算修复了么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354623 最大化 右边 点右键 见图 除了10.04 那个3.6版本，往后的版本全有这个问题 4.0-5.0-6.0-7.0 都木有修复 8.0忘了有没有这个bug 用过的报一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 afox800 — 2011-11-21 22:14 
<Colin-shzsc> Vbox 碰到过两次这样了，虚拟机里边打字打到一半，忽然黑屏，然后整个系统不响应任何事件，REISUB 都不灵了
<dumb1224_> ofan: WARNING -- 18+ content...parental setting is on
<bluek> 要不就叫流水吧
<bluek> 这次是说真的哈
<Colin-shzsc> 难道是内核模块出问题了？
<bluek> 流水的意义在于不间断
<leyle> …………
<bluek> 叫流水有啥不好？比你那个叫雷好哈
<Colin-shzsc> 但是没有出现像大写灯闪之类的现象
<Colin-shzsc> 曾经倒是经常出现大写灯闪
<leyle> 名字先这样了，慢慢来
<ofan> Colin-shzsc: 风水不好，灵异
<leyle> 回家睡觉先。
<alpha080> 这样吧，折中下，叫水雷
<ofan> 叫鱼雷吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 18+ <=== 發現18+
<snugglecat_> alpha080, 亲家
<bluek> 有冰河，流光，你就叫流水，光切不断，冰化了还是水
<bluek> 哈哈
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 啥 18+
<alpha080> 电话。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ <dumb1224_> ofan: WARNING -- 18+ content...parental setting is on <=== 18+ inside
<snugglecat_> o 
<bluek> snugglecat_, 死猫，这些天去哪了
<snugglecat_> bluek, 怎么了， 我一直在
<bluek> snugglecat_, 你这个水潜得够厉害哇
<snugglecat_> 怎么了， 想我了???
<bluek> snugglecat_, 想兄弟了哈
<snugglecat_> 哦
<snugglecat_> 我继续潜，忙东西
<xhh> Hi there! I'm
<xhh> anyone using awesome here?
<Patrick_DJ> 这软件名起的真是失败，想在网上搜一下都搜出些乱七八糟的东西。
<xhh> try: awesome wm
<ofan> bluek: 有冰河，流光，还有流氓
<xhh> ah, sorry
<Patrick_DJ> 嗯，论坛首页上有。
<ofan> 闪人..
<iGoogle> 谁会xelatex的
<Patrick_DJ> 不过没用过。只试过fvwm，老是时不时的出现怪问题，又滚回默认的WM了。
<iGoogle> ! LaTeX Error: File `xkeyval.sty' not found.
<lubotu2> iGoogle: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * MeaCulpa_ once awesome user
<iGoogle> nnd 又来一个
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我用来些过简历...
<MeaCulpa_> 你包包没装全?
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 死瓦片党。说说这是啥问题。
<xhh> thanks. my problem is, i installed ibus (i use awesome and Xorg, no GNOME/KDE), but Ctrl+Space doesn't work
<iGoogle> 你locate下，你有这文件没。 MeaCulpa_
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 貌似没
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我再搜搜
<iGoogle> ~~
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 木有
<Patrick_DJ> 确定运行了ibus-daemon了?
<iGoogle> updatedb。。没道理嘛。你肯定安装很久了。 metbsd
<xhh> Patrick_DJ: yes
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 
<xhh> Patrick_DJ: the keyboard icon is shown, and Pinyin method is added, but just can't input Chinese...
<iGoogle> xhh: locale不对吧
<iGoogle> env|grep LC
<MeaCulpa_> xhh: in awesome? scim? locale
<metbsd> ?
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 不好意思，才发觉家里电脑没装xelatex...
<metbsd> 装啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> 哪個軟體？？ 
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你。。。强
<supercatexpert> LaTeX啊……~
<iGoogle> 明天吧
<xhh> iGoogle: env|grep LC outputs nothing, "locale" outputs "LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8"
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 正在装别的，过会儿装个试试看...单位电脑里装了
<xhh> iGoogle: maybe because i didn't set "LC", will try it
<iGoogle> LANG=zh_CN.utf8
<iGoogle> 我这是
<Kandu> xhh: 執行 ibus-daemon -x -d -r 後呢?
<supercatexpert> LANG=en_US.utf8
<iGoogle> 似乎是要作一次ln。这些UTF-8的，在某些地方不认。
<Patrick_DJ> 有没可能是快捷键冲突之类的啊。　直接用鼠标点了瞧瞧。
<metbsd> ibus有双拼吗
<iGoogle> 有
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 和locale没太大关系，如果utf-8的话
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 我记得就这名，有bug的。
<supercatexpert> 有，ibus-pinyin可以设置成双拼模式
<iGoogle> 改过才正常。
<supercatexpert> iBus只要是UTF-8都OK的
<supercatexpert> 只有fcitx才需要zh_CN
<MeaCulpa_> [inferno@q3dm6][~]%env | grep XIM
<MeaCulpa_> XIM_PROGRAM=scim
<MeaCulpa_> XIM=scim
<MeaCulpa_> XIM_ARGS=-d
<iGoogle> scim?
<supercatexpert> scim都没人维护了吧……
<MeaCulpa_> QT_IM_MODULE=scim-bridge
<MeaCulpa_> XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM
<MeaCulpa_> GTK_IM_MODULE=scim-bridge
<sevk> MeaCulpa_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<iGoogle> 这烂kk，躲哪里了。出来下。
<iGoogle> 把酷胖都q了。 lol
<adam8157> iGoogle: 小e~
<MeaCulpa_> :P
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你那gone的。挂啥
<adam8157> iGoogle: 公司的机器, 没关
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: - -1
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我有几次打字太快
<iGoogle> 我帮你关机。要不。 adam8157
<adam8157> iGoogle: 能么?
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 此风不可长...
<iGoogle> 不能么？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 哼 那你试试
<iGoogle> nnd ip都躲的。不是好家伙
<iGoogle> 说，干嘛躲ip
 * MeaCulpa_ 象我多好，不躲，然后看到有人往我Windows上ssh...
<iGoogle> 额，到晚上，bt就来劲。
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • mplay为什么会不断地读font cache http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354627 昨天window玩崩了之后就全面转移到linux下了 废话了…… 装好N卡驱动（195好像是），mplayer smplayer之后 发现video output 如果是xv的话，播是能播但是巨卡 设成vdpau之后按播放，smplayer窗口闪了1秒左右，下面的信息是 update font cache cache filled 0%  ...
<adam8157> iGoogle: 就算我不家cloak 那也是公司内网啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: lol
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 你几台机器？
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我windows恰恰开了sshd, 只不过天杀的用root来登...
<iGoogle> adam8157: 原来你没权限哦。
<xhh> ah... i can input Chinese in Chromium (with fcitx), but can't in urxvt
<adam8157> iGoogle: 啥权限
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 哈哈
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 下次我admin
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: Administrator
<iGoogle> adam8157: 出门的权限都没啊。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 干嘛说那么清楚
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 你丫懂不懂Windows
<iGoogle> 。。你蛋疼
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我有netcat监听的端口，之要你找到，netcat -c cmd.exe, 我的电脑就是你的了
<hamo_laptop> adam8157  roylez http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av162603/
<sevk> hamo_laptop ⇪ ti: 朝鲜夜店的人民都生活在水深火热之中啊 - 嗶哩嗶哩
 * Kamea 没事爱瞎想, int a=0,((&a)+5)=9;
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我见过sb来我Windows -c bash的
<iGoogle> 你是特殊人才。
<adam8157> tenzu: 疼疼感冒好了没
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: adam8157 我一直认为Windows比Linux安全的多
<iGoogle> 就你才这样搞。nnnd
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我曾有Linux都卸了bash的
<tenzu> adam8157: 感冒没啥, 就是咳嗽
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 嗯，到晚上，，我現在下載  191KB/s,, ，，馬斯還是很低
<adam8157> tenzu: 那咳嗽好了没
<iGoogle> 俄。我现在300k了。 CyrusYzGTt
<tenzu> adam8157: 还在咳, 平均一小时8次的样子
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你回家了没
<iGoogle> 非典？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,, 羨慕，， 我的 寬帶只有 220KB/s.. 其他被 視頻，，還有，，我弟弟那 QQ佔用了。。
<adam8157> tenzu: 那快好了
<adam8157> amoskong_: hi
<amoskong_> adam8157, hi
<amoskong_> adam8157, 刚到家
<iGoogle> 最近电信偷偷的提速了。
<adam8157> amoskong_: 还是我近啊
<iGoogle> 我是准备换isp了的
<amoskong_> adam8157, 我逗留了一会
<hamo_laptop> amoskong_: hihi
<tenzu> adam8157: 我也觉着比昨天强点儿
<amoskong_> hamo_gone, hi
<iGoogle> tenzu: 摸摸。明天你就好了。
<amoskong_> hamo_gone, adam8157 今天聊得很嗨
<adam8157> iGoogle: tenzu 目击
<hamo_laptop> amoskong_: 细啊..
 * tenzu 啊, 有了神的恩赐
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 视频凶残不？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 相当的
 * hamo_laptop 碎觉去啦...明天果断学校走起...
<xhh> 哈哈
<Patrick_DJ> 搞定了？
<xhh> 搞定了～
<Patrick_DJ> 说说。
<xhh> 在~/.Xresources里加上urxvt.inputMethod:fcitx
<xhh> 然后xrdb ~/.Xresources
<Patrick_DJ> 看来是放弃ibus了。
<xhh> 在urxvt里就可以调用输入法了
<Patrick_DJ> 哈哈
<iGoogle> 这啥哦。这只是urxvt嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> ibus-pinyin 飄過
<iGoogle> tenzu: 回家了不
<xhh> Patrick_DJ: 其实我是先用ibus的，发现不管用才试试fcitx
<tenzu> iGoogle: 哪个家?
<iGoogle> tenzu: 赶紧说，。。。你天津老家
<metbsd> fcitx已经停了开发了
<metbsd> 唉
<Patrick_DJ> xhh: 俺坚持用ibus。
<adam8157> metbsd: 错 现在很活跃
<iGoogle> XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx 难道无效？
<Colin-shzsc> 作为 fcitx 的用户我对这么个东西被这么说很无奈
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你那破系统，当然维护旧的输入法了。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我用的ibus
<iGoogle> 难得
<Colin-shzsc> iGoogle: fcitx 现在有 GTK_IM_MODULE 和 QT_IM_MODULE 了
<iGoogle> 曾经玩主题的时候，就搞过fcitx。
<Colin-shzsc> 还支持 fbterm，但我没成功用上过
<iGoogle> 那拼音词频，太蛋疼。
<Colin-shzsc> 其实我现在是fcitx-sunpinyin
<iGoogle> 极其不爽嘛
<MeaCulpa_> 还是scim算了
<Colin-shzsc> fcitx 自身的拼音算法太简单
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: lol 你更落后。
<MeaCulpa_> :P
<bluek> fcitx很好用
<iGoogle> 其实要是有维护，我也会用scim
<alvin_rxg> scim 速度最快啊……
<bluek> 停止开发了就停止开发了，我无所谓的，其实2.0的就够我用了
<bluek> 对于我这个五笔来说无所谓
<iGoogle> 五笔，反人类啊
<Patrick_DJ> 我用ibus-wubi
<iGoogle> 强迫人变机器
<iGoogle> 干嘛不去学速记
<iGoogle> 速记键盘。
<Colin-shzsc> 不过 fcitx 对我用双拼的还是有点不爽，不能同时打开模糊音，但 fcitx 的作者证实了这是一个 bug
<Patrick_DJ> 至少打字不用盯着　选项　列表看啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 幹嗎不用  raw碼
<Colin-shzsc> 我指的 fcitx-sunpinyin
 * adam8157 Shipment received by carrier
<bluek> 我记得03年的时候我用的是fcitx 1.8还是多少的，我觉得很好用啊。越老越好用
<supercatexpert> 其实也有ibus-sunpinyin的
<Colin-shzsc> 话说用双拼的是不是非常少数派？
<xhh> urxvt.inputMethod: ibus 同样适用
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你那破kindle。不是说过海关，就被X扫描死掉了嘛。 lol
<supercatexpert> fcitx要求LANG必须是zh_CN的吧
<bluek> 对于输入法，我觉得越老越好用，我要的字才出现，我不要的字不要出现，我不喜欢联想词
<supercatexpert> 这个要求太Orz了
<adam8157> iGoogle: 不会的, 怎么可能
<xhh> supercatexpert: 我就正在用ibus-sunpinyin :)
<Colin-shzsc> 貌似是要求 UTF-8 就可以了
<iGoogle> 有人这样投诉的啊。 adam8157_gone
<adam8157> iGoogle: 辟谣了
<Colin-shzsc> 我现在的 LANG 就是英文的来着
<iGoogle> 我宁可相信。 adam8157
<adam8157> iGoogle: 中国的kindle都是过海关了的, 没见坏的
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我们今天吃饭还聊你了呢
<alvin_rxg> kindle 99快钱，买不起啊…
<iGoogle> 中国区域的，那电子油墨是山寨的。
<bluek> 所以，学好五笔就ok了，什么升级不升级的，停止不停止开发的，统统跟我们无关
<bluek> 嘿嘿
<iGoogle> 扫描不坏。 lol
<Patrick_DJ> 稳定就行。
<adam8157> imdiot: ghosTM55 等人
<adam8157> iGoogle: ^^
<iGoogle> bluek: 所以你也反人类？
<iGoogle> adam8157: 紧张吧。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 不紧张, 不可能坏的
<iGoogle> :P
<bluek> igoogle,听不懂你所谓的反人类是啥意思。我只知道fcitx我只留了五笔，别的输入法统统删掉了，码表我早改过了
<iGoogle> 99块而已。坏了就坏了。
<Patrick_DJ> 为什么当初设计中文输入法的人，一开始没有想到拼音，而是什么郑码之类的？
<iGoogle> bluek: 额，你还不适应irc的风格。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 坏人
<bluek> igoogle,啥风格?
<MeaCulpa_> Patrick_DJ: 最早那批人拼音不行
<MeaCulpa_> Patrick_DJ: 拼音很晚才有的
 * tenzu 说: 忤逆神是会遭到天打雷劈的
<iGoogle> 扯谈嘛。 bluek 
<bluek> ....
<iGoogle> tenzu: 乖
<Patrick_DJ> MeaCulpa: ...
<Colin-shzsc> bluek: 人家说的 fcitx 拼音的词频问题，与你用五笔的无关，不过据我了解 fcitx 貌似确实是从五笔做起的
<bluek> Colin-shzsc, 哦哦，是的，fcitx一开始就是五笔！
<bluek> Colin-shzsc, 我不知道，我没看你们前面的聊天记录
<Colin-shzsc> MeaCulpa_: 港台用的注音输入法据说与双拼类似
<xhh> 有木有人用vimim的？
<Patrick_DJ> 那是什么?
<Patrick_DJ> 当我没问
<xhh> Patrick_DJ: 在vim里输入中文的vim插件
<bluek> 我不会拼音，用拼音也打不起来
<adam8157> roylez: 在不
<xhh> Patrick_DJ: 利用vim的自动补全功能实现的
<Patrick_DJ> xhh: 谢谢解惑.
<xhh> bluek: 我原来一直用五笔，后来觉得有很多字要想半天怎么写，最后干脆用拼音了。。
<xhh> bluek: 主要是长年不写字，很多字一时写不动
<bluek> xhh,只能说明你的五笔真的很不熟悉，要不然你也不会去用拼音了，我用拼音半天打不出一个字来。。难受死了，还要选择，就算熟悉也不行
<bluek> xhh,而用五笔，我甚至只看一本书就可以了，屏都不用看的。偶尔看看错了没有
<xhh> bluek: 这个确实，五笔基本上不用选词
<bluek> 根本就不用担心字打错了，也不用担心字会出现在第一个或者是第二个。不用选词是最好的节省时间方法
<xhh> bluek: 要选的那几个顺序自己也记住了
<bluek> xhh,嗯，没有多少
<alvin_rxg> 不是说，就字形结构而言， 郑码比五笔好么？
<Patrick_DJ> 印象里还有个二笔输入法的。
<Patrick_DJ> 都成了２进制了。
<alvin_rxg> 那不是累死啊？
<Patrick_DJ> 开玩笑的。这东西跟我想象很不同。
<supercatexpert> 用ibus-el的无压力……
<bluek> 就目前来说五笔是最好的输入法吧？：）
<Patrick_DJ> 最好不要这么说，心里想想就行了，不然会被喷的！
<bluek> 哈哈
<xhh> 五笔就像linux，好却不流行，学习难度大，一般只有专业人士使用 :D
<Patrick_DJ> xhh: 有过类似的想法。特别是当某些字自己实在是打不出来的时候，人就傻了。
<xhh> Patrick_DJ: fcitx有个“五笔拼音”的功能，就是既能用五笔也能用拼音，不过这个是坑爹的，直接导致越来越多的词不会用五笔打了
<metbsd> fcitx不是停止开发了吗
<bluek> xhh,那是你缺少衡心
<bluek> 是恒心
<Patrick_DJ> xhh: 虽然我现在还坚持用五笔，但是字根表很一部分都记不青。基本上都是本能去打的，一旦开始思考怎么打某个字，可能就一下懵了。
<xhh> Patrick_DJ: 我之前也是这样。我想起了有个非常适合打字的键盘布局，不是现在流行的qwerty
<bluek> 我字根表都不会背了
<xhh> 好东西都是命运多舛啊
<bluek> 用习惯了都一样子，一般来说新键盘拿到手上几天就熟悉了
<pocoyo> xhh: 确实。 关键时候按z模糊一下就行。没必要五笔拼音。
<bluek> 关键也就是ctrl,alt什么等键的位置换了，别的基本上没有怎么换，包括\也换了
<pocoyo> metbsd: 那你用什么输入法？
<bluek> 关键时候按z键不是好的方法，偶尔用拼音是可以的，但是你要记住这个字怎么打，下次就知道了
<Patrick_DJ> xhh: 工作、游戏、学习都用电脑，先不说用什么输入法。就是手里拿着笔，往往都想不起某个字长得什么样了，更不要说用五笔来拼它的按键组成了。
<pocoyo> bluek: 我按z键看过后删除 再用五笔打出来。
<bluek> pocoyo，我极少按z 键，基本上不用
<xhh> Patrick_DJ: 大哥也是80后人吧 :D
 * pocoyo 表示 喜欢原来的 fcitx 简洁，不喜欢带 皮肤的版本。
<Patrick_DJ> xhh: 嗯。
<xhh> Patrick_DJ: 人一老记性就不好了，注意力都放到工作和养家糊口了
<bluek> 我记得以前在wt,wb上面用过，那个时候什么ucdos,cced,wps.ctrl+qiubojin
<bluek> 哇哈哈
<xhh> pocoyo: 最新版的fcitx默认有三个皮肤，看上去比ibus漂亮多了呀
<iGoogle> xhh: 多老了？
<iGoogle> 要那皮肤干嘛。最好直接关闭提示栏。
<Patrick_DJ> xhh: :)
<Kamea> adam8157: 请问卓越和京东哪个信誉更好?货是正品行货
<adam8157> Kamea: 一样
<iGoogle> Kamea: 都可能有次品的。
<iGoogle> 我的打火机就是。
<supercatexpert> 德沃夏克布局么?
<Kamea> iGoogle: 都支持货到付款吗?
<adam8157> Kamea: 恩
<Patrick_DJ> Kamea: 不知道你买什么。我前年在京东买丽台的显卡，一玩游戏就死机。不过京东还是给退款了。
<Colin-shzsc> Patrick_DJ: 我用紫光的双拼方案，但我也是背不下来那个键位布局的
<Kamea> adam8157: 刷Pos机?
<adam8157> Kamea: yep
<iGoogle> Kamea: 城市啥环线内都可以吧。网站都有地图的。
<Kamea> Patrick_DJ: 我想买Moto xt300
<Patrick_DJ> Colin-shzsc: 慢慢就会了，强近多用就好。
<iGoogle> Kamea: 过气了的吧。
<Colin-shzsc> Colin-shzsc: 有时 Win 上的某输入法不得不自己定义双拼方案我也只能看着图设置的
<Colin-shzsc> 啊，我怎么自言自语……
<Patrick_DJ> Patrick_DJ: 还没试过自言自语.
<Kamea> 想买千元左右的Android手机
<Colin-shzsc> Patrick_DJ: 我就是说会打不一定要会布局，最终都是靠手感的，紫光双拼其实我用的还是比较熟的，以至于都出现连拼音都不会写的趋势了
<Kamea> iGoogle: 嗯,俺现在是学生,没钱
<iGoogle> 那还不如移动送的。 Kamea
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我也没钱 也缺G7
<iGoogle> Kamea: 找 adam8157 要。这家伙月薪1w2
<pocoyo> iGoogle: ee大神用什么输入法？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 啥哦
<iGoogle> pocoyo: ibus
<Colin-shzsc> 现在如果不得不用全拼我真的会很不顺手
<Patrick_DJ> Colin-shzsc: =_=
<pocoyo> xhh: 我看着不咋样。还没原来的配色的好看。
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你就抠门吧。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我一个月几百块
<Kamea> iGoogle: 移动送的一般是中兴或华为
<iGoogle> adam8157: !!!!! 你。。
 * adam8157 谁给你说的啊, 555
<iGoogle> Kamea: 也够的
<iGoogle> 抠门蛋蛋猫
<adam8157> - -!
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<Patrick_DJ> Colin-shzsc: :)
<roylez_> adam8157: 抠门！
<roylez_> adam8157: 神都说了
<Colin-shzsc> 电信就够抠门，本来说是飞利浦的结果最后跟我说换成天语了
<adam8157> roylez_: 11号的活动, 几号去啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 你随意，比如10号过去，11号晚上回
<adam8157> roylez_: 几号去 几号回啊 我该买机票了
<adam8157> roylez_: 报销不 我没好意思问
<roylez_> adam8157: 报销的
<iGoogle> nnnd 越有钱的，越喜欢报销。你看。 lol
<roylez_> iGoogle: 对，蛋蛋抠门
<adam8157> roylez_: 去了之后谁接啊, 去哪里住宿啊
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2011/11/17/chinas-great-firewall-tests-mysterious-scans-on-encrypted-connections/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: China's Great Firewall Tests Mysterious Scans On Encrypted Connections - Forbes
<amoskong> 睡了
<Kamea> 不知有没有人刷过机?俺想买个A1260,把它从1.6刷到2.2
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 拼音？
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 是阿
<roylez_> adam8157: 到时候给我那朋友打电话嘛
<roylez_> adam8157: 急啥
<adam8157> roylez_: 你几号去几号走啊
<supercatexpert> 原配1.6系统的手机恐怕配置可能达不到要求的吧……
<roylez_> adam8157: 你看看这文章，gfw是不是在搞ssh？
<roylez_> adam8157: 我也应该是10号到，先玩玩
<adam8157> 10号神码时候  早中晚?
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦 你不用提前订哦
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 有必要跟我一块到吗
<Kamea> 哦,那我还是买Xt 300算了,京东报价1200,卓越999,京东还没货,不知还进不进
<adam8157> roylez_: 全价一起1000左右呢, 能给报销多少...
<adam8157> 全加 来回
<bluek> xt800 moto
<bluek> 我的手机是这个型号
<roylez_> adam8157: 机票加住宿吗？
<Kamea> How much
<roylez_> adam8157: 住宿让他们解决啊，人家学校有招待所的啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 机票390 机场燃油还得130左右
<bluek> 你们在谈机票型号啊？哈
<bluek> 747
<roylez_> adam8157: 你不是说往返640吗？
<Kamea> 淘宝买的?
<adam8157> roylez_: 没算机场和燃油啊...而且一天一遍... 要不我单程飞机 回来高铁好了
<bao_> 真是谈无所谈了
<adam8157> 变
<bao_> 我买了个thinkpad t410
<roylez_> adam8157: 明天我打个电话问问吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 不能太苦了蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 明天上午线上说吧 我锻炼去了
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<Kamea> 8000?
<roylez_> adam8157: 又练蛋蛋
<xhh> 你们搞啥活动啊？
<xhh> 有在南京的不？
<Colin-shzsc> roylez_: 文章的意思看上去是说在有人试图连接到一个加密服务时先往那里扔点随机的数据看看会发生什么情况再决定下一步怎么做
<roylez_> Colin-shzsc: 恩
<roylez_> Colin-shzsc: 蛮底层了
<Colin-shzsc> roylez_: 讲得简单点就是老外怀疑***试图搞行为检测
<Colin-shzsc> 最近自己连 Gtalk 经常会在输入密码的时候忽然断掉，难道与此有关？不解
<supercatexpert> Gtalk的连接经常被干扰
<supercatexpert> 要断电了，闪~
<Patrick_DJ> 怎么没人干掉GW啊。
<pocoyo> 还是 irc 好一点儿。
<Colin-shzsc> 不过 freenode 的 IPv6 是不是经常容易 SSL 握手失败？IPv4 + SSL 倒一直没什么问题
<pocoyo> Colin-shzsc: 没有ipv6
<Colin-shzsc> 为保险起见现在我是固定通过伦敦的那个服务器登录的
<ilovezoe> http://w3schools.com/css/css_table.asp  这里的example表格颜色渐变怎么做得到的哦?
<[ub]> ilovezoe ⇪ t: CSS Styling Tables
<roylez_> adam8157: 米股又跌300点
<ilovezoe> 似乎很复杂
<mayli> Colin-shzsc: 表示貌似没有影响
<mayli> test
<[ub]> mayli, ....  ㍘ 
<mayli> .
<pocoyo> test
<alvin_rxg> bluek
<alvin_rxg> 14:19:27         bluek | 现在的年轻人都喜欢if else记流水帐，哪是写代码啊
<alvin_rxg> any idea?
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: no idea.
<alvin_rxg> mayli: 是不是每天半夜都会 test 呢？
<ofan> yooooooo
<acergelff> YOO/oo
<alvin_rxg1> snugglecat_: http://www.khanacademy.org/
<[ub]> alvin_rxg1 ⇪ ti: Khan Academy
<ofan> 性浪连我学校ip都屏蔽窝巢
<pocoyo> !ubot
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<alvin_rxg1> ofan: sina 有啥你必须要访问的？
<ofan> alvin_rxg1: 看看sae
<alvin_rxg1> 啥是 sae ?
<ofan> 跟gae差不多
<ofan> 云计算
<alvin_rxg1> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/SX4x4w_A5r8/
<[ub]> alvin_rxg1 ⇪ ti: 采用视网膜屏幕谷果V5手机 颠覆你对科技的认知（演示、拆解、换屏）_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 采用视网膜屏幕谷果V5
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: billig 和 günstig 区别好大…
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 网上购物还是别逛 billiger 了……
<alvin_rxg> 多逛 günstiger..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为毛？
<knownbad> 当然是佣金了。
<Jagdwurst> 啥?
<Jagdwurst> 求 /lastlog
<alvin_rxg> lastlog Jagdwurst
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为毛？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为毛？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为毛？
<alvin_rxg> nix
<[ub]> gebjgd: .. ..
<alvin_rxg> 这都要讨论半天…… "2 Zahlen unterscheiden sich um 7. Das 3fache der einen Zahl ist um 6 kleiner als das Doppelte der anderen Zahl"
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: guenster.de?
<alvin_rxg> 呐
<alvin_rxg> 真是的，我忘了准备晚餐了……现在煮面条
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没觉得那网站有什么好的啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 已经用上systemd了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没啥感觉
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: arch转移到systemd很简单
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 应该说太简单了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 似乎启动快了那么一点点
<gebjgd> http://6park.com/news/messages/49963.html
<[ub]> gebjgd ⇪ t: 黑龙江鸡西万人饮水难 上游排污 水浑像泥浆(组图) -6park.com
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还不转到systemd
<alvin_rxg> 不是没啥区别么？……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 速度快了
<alvin_rxg> 哦？目前30秒开机也可以了啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 而且pid整齐了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<alvin_rxg> 整齐？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 从1开始。连续的pid
<alvin_rxg> 没必要吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 毕竟是趋势
<alvin_rxg> 好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: opensuse的字体太淫荡了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的arch用了和没用。区别太大了
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 以前从suse copy的字体
<alvin_rxg> 不就 simsun 嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这是simsun?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://imagebin.org/185079
<alvin_rxg> 很像，我比较一下
<alvin_rxg> 重构 fv-cache...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 感觉那字体很像win下的
 * gebjgd 上床睡觉
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/R2UHC
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 上边 simsun，下边 WQY Zen Hei Sharp
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 应该是 simsun
<acergelff> droid系列字体，谁用谁知道
<alvin_rxg> droid 没中文吧？
<acergelff> droid sans fallback
<alvin_rxg> 啥东西？
<acergelff> 中日韩字体全了
<alvin_rxg> 才 3.1MB，能有啥 cjk ???
<acergelff> 笔画拼接啊
<acergelff> 文泉驿也不大的
<alvin_rxg> nani?
<acergelff> 安卓手机上默认的东亚字体就是droid sans fallback
<gebjgd> 厉害
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> 看不到你的链接
<gebjgd> 床上了。手机ing
<alvin_rxg> 手机真垃圾，连图片都看不了
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> 笨
<gebjgd> ssh 到Dockstar上
<alvin_rxg> 笨，不会把链接复制到手机浏览器啊？
<gebjgd> acergelff: 懒得弄
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刚发现有Urlscan
<acergelff> 转到systemd有啥好处你
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 以前从来没用过
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: scan  你老婆么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: connectbot 的功能
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦，那还是 scan 自己啊…
<gebjgd> acergelff: 现在感觉区别不大。追新呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<alvin_rxg> spoj CANTON 没头绪…
<gebjgd> acergelff: 公司用的opensuse都默认systemd了
<gebjgd> 何况自家的arch乎
<acergelff> 有没有arch转换到systemd的文档呢，wiki上大段的英文得慢慢看了
<[ub]>  06:03
<alvin_rxg> 艹，太假了，自认为很糟糕的算法，竟然还是 0时通过
<alvin_rxg> lol
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/ydEF7
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 
<knownbad> @@~
<alvin_rxg> @@
<alvin_rxg> gn8
<bao_> 我想问下哦，windows下有没software raid 0
<knownbad> 有
<knownbad> 最简单的是intel的storage manager。
<bao_> 就是不需要硬件raid的吧
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-22
<knownbad> 是
<knownbad> 你问的是software raid。
<knownbad> 管理上类似传统的raid但硬体不是。
 * Kamea Budapest的读音是什么?
<Kamea> knownbad: .
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 布达佩斯？
<Kamea> knownbad: Budapest读音
<knownbad> 但重音不同。
<knownbad> 跟你说了。
<Kamea>   /budpt/
<knownbad> 布达佩斯
<knownbad> buda和buddha的音同。  佛祖。
<Kamea> 英语读音,不是汉语
<knownbad> pest就简单些。
<knownbad> pest就读短音。
<Kamea>  /ˈbuːdəpɛst/
<kevinchou> 早上好！
<eexp> google翻译，不是都可听读音
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo 
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<kevinzhow> ……
<kevinzhow> 早啊。。。
<amoskong> hello all
<pocoyo> all,hello
<all> thx
<Iven> all, ……
<kaio> thx thx
<thx> kaio, 干啥
<kaio> 本打算開會
<kaio> 似乎沒開城
<bao_> 怎么感觉现在的thinkpad t系列，没以前的好了？
<tomato1> 我想用  __libc_stack_end 这个指针变量 在哪里啊
 * gfrog_coding 擦！ 租的房子被房东坐地起价，唉。
<amoskong> gfrog_coding, 忍了～
<amoskong> gfrog_coding, 再租一两年，走忍
<amoskong> gfrog_coding, 走人
<gfrog_coding> amoskong: 钱啊，钱都忍了，啥还不能忍。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 要涨多少
<amoskong> gfrog_coding, 没办法，另外找房，房租涨的更多，而且要花中介费
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 一月300，合租那家伙不准备掏钱了，就是说我得自己顶这300羊了
<gfrog_coding> amoskong: ^
 * gfrog_coding 啧啧，发给阿蛋发顺手了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 那肯定不干啊, 为啥他不交
<roylez_> gfrog_coding: .
<roylez_> gfrog_coding: 绿青蛙你也有今天啊
<roylez_> gfrog_coding: 哦，是绿蛤蟆
<gfrog_coding> roylez_: 你适时的跳出来。。。 没事，我不会抢你的阿蛋的。
<gfrog_coding> roylez_: 在帝都的苦逼青年伤不起啊
<roylez_> gfrog_coding: 300是啥？水电费？
<gfrog_coding> roylez_: 房租
<roylez_> gfrog_coding: 一个月房租才300？？？？你住哪里？
<void1> 原来城市里面还有300块钱能租到的房子啊...
<amoskong> qzhou,  ?
<amoskong> void1, 是涨300
<roylez_> adam8157: 绿蛤蟆住的神马房子啊，才一个月300？
<amoskong> root0, …………
<adam8157> roylez_: 涨
<roylez_> adam8157: 他是占了螃蟹洞了吧？
<amoskong> 300 有，可能是很偏僻的地下室
 * qzhou 啧啧，release nick之后要等多久呀。。。 
<roylez_> qzhou: ghost一下马上好啊
<qzhou> roylez: ghost？
<roylez_> /msg NickServ ghost ....
<void1> 不过要注册之后才能ghost的
<ashtray> 要ghost  ubuntu 吗？
<ashtray> o
<qzhou> roylez_: 额，help里没发现这nick，啧啧
<qzhou> roylez_: s/nick/command/
<roylez_> qzhou: nickserv 不是 chanserv
<qzhou> roylez_: 囧，被我release掉了，ghost无效。。。
<roylez_> qzhou: .
 * adam8157 ca 就剩下最后25英里, UPS昨天6个小时你不给我送!!! 我可是One day shipping啊!!!
<qzhou> adam8157: 啧啧
<qzhou> adam8157: 到底到没到转运公司呢
<adam8157> qzhou: 帮忙想想讲vim 题目写个啥
<adam8157> qzhou: mei
<qzhou> adam8157: emacs killer
<adam8157> - -
 * adam8157 Google reader又改版了 感觉好多了
<ceetozz> 那个订阅按钮太占空间呢，感觉不爽
 * gfrog oops
<adam8157> eexp: 小e~ 最近你来的好早啊
<forfun> adam8157： http://blog.csdn.net/shaq/article/details/500794，可以参考一下
 * gfrog 这个ftp书还真不少，而且会开能开ftp的都是好同志，可惜见到pdf我就无爱了，DX的同学们前排吧。 http://www.hi-pda.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=882085 cc adam8157 
 * Kamea int a=0,b=&a;scanf(b);
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: pdf怎么不好？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 6寸的kindle伤不起
<MeaCulpa_> 哦，Kindle党，pdf无能
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: pdf可以转嘛...不过有图有代码的技术书，pdf好吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 非扫描版就OK啊
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 那是，扫描就算是pdf也难忍受
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 转起来麻烦，而且中文版的书大多数都是扫描的，没法转
<jiong> 、topic
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 非扫描版convert后可以重新排版
<MeaCulpa_> en
<MeaCulpa_> 哎脂肪肝了
<adam8157> gfrog: 总感觉给我定的题目"Vim与键盘控"太非主流了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: - -!
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以我说改名叫emacs killer嘛
<Patrick_DJ> @adma8157: 你平时上irc是也是用的irssi吗？
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你要说的出键盘的好
<adam8157> Patrick_DJ: yep
 * adam8157 google reader也有cozy和compact了
 * gfrog 被房子闹腾的都不想在北京呆了。。。 唉
<adam8157> gfrog: 你现在一个月多少房租
<gfrog> adam8157: 1.3k，外加水电网费都是我付
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 你在哪里租？
<MeaCulpa_> 1.3k很便宜了
<adam8157> gfrog: 还可以啊
<mao> gfrog,  在哪的房子啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 上地。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 再加300呢？ 还可以不？
<imadper> 有人用过Parrot吗?
<MeaCulpa_> 我那时候住在你们边上的棚户区都要比这个高
<adam8157> gfrog: 稍贵... 
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: adam8157 就你们马路对面的平房
<MeaCulpa_> 上地太远了，偏僻
<gfrog> adam8157: MeaCulpa_ 那屋子可是连桌子都没地方摆的，还1.3k呢
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 啧啧，风波庄后身嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 搬吧, 找个好点的
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 我那屋子，窗户都没呢...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 哦，现在我那屋子冬天要糊窗。。。 啧啧
<roylez_> gfrog: ...
<roylez_> gfrog: 回井里住着？
 * gfrog 一直梦想回老家包山头养蛤蟆来着。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 蛤蟆请假了
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 我可以周一早上飞机不? 便宜啊
 * Kamea 欧阳峰?
<adam8157> gfrog: 有个bug. reporter assignee qa都是我...
 * gfrog_coding 苦逼码农编码忙。
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧，kernel的？
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 不是 kernel的一个测试软件的
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: autotest也在bugzilla里注册了，所以马上我也会有你这个状况了，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: lol
<roylez_> adam8157: 那就是多住一晚咯？算上那边的住宿费呢？不是你掏钱，应该想想两头都算上，他们到底是不是多花了
<Kamea> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 22 日 星期二 11:24:59
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Kamea> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 22 日 星期二 11:27:24
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<roylez_> adam8157: 没事，你想住住吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 周天晚上的机票太贵了...
<LeithWong> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 22 日 星期二 11:33:49
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> roylez_: 我跟谁联系呢 能问昨天那个人不
<roylez_> adam8157: 我问过我同学了，没事
<roylez_> adam8157: 科大LUG不能给你报销机票的话我同学替你搞定
<adam8157> roylez_: - -!
<adam8157> roylez_: 我个穷鬼啊...
<roylez_> adam8157: 他说合肥住宿便宜，才百把块
 * adam8157 这就买机票
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 穷光蛋
<gfrog_coding> ad
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 有新名字了？ lol
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 今天体检去了...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 公司的？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: yeah
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 那个没啥意思的
<tenzu> 穷光蛋
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 白送干嘛不去捏
<pocoyo> tenzu: 昨晚我推上给你留言了。
<tenzu> pocoyo: twitter上?
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你说神是girl
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 体重多少？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://jandan.net/2011/11/22/butts-with-cement.html
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 112...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ooooooo....ops
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 某个人不是扬言说体重降低了的么？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 天天吃吃喝喝，能低么...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 或许112是毛重，肚子里还有20公斤的大便....
<MeaCulpa_> 现在还带饭，有保障
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: :P
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我排干净的...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 那你悲剧了
<snugglecat> 在聊大便么
<snugglecat> knownbad, 加班么??
<Kamea> MeaCulpa_: 112公斤?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 加点油，很快就 125，凑个吉利数
<roylez_> Kamea: 必须的
<snugglecat> 125 怎么吉利了， 有啥说辞
<roylez_> snugglecat: 换成市斤
<snugglecat> 250？？？
<snugglecat> 好吧
<Kamea> snugglecat: 125公斤,250斤
<snugglecat> 确实吉利
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6eff3772jw1dnblbbbk25g.gif
<tenzu> roylez_: 有预览真好, 不用开网页了
<snugglecat> tenzu, 怎么预览
<snugglecat> tenzu, 插件???
<Colin-shzsc> 怎么感觉上海儿童医院的 Logo 那么像一个残缺的 Ubuntu Logo？
<Colin-shzsc> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/67e3e0e9gw1dncjzt3nn1j.jpg
<Kamea> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 22 日 星期二 12:20:51
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<tenzu> snugglecat: limechat
<Patrick_DJ> Colin-shzsc: 说明设计logo的人也在用ubuntu.
<Patrick_DJ> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 22 日 星期二 12:26:30
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<jaseywang> 新人刚来，看到了好多熟悉的 ID 。。。
<Patrick_DJ> 那群人都干饭去了.
<pocoyo> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 22 日 星期二 12:33:09
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/88540939tw1dnan83110cg.gif 这个是真的么， 奥巴马真的如此踢门???
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 真的。有视频嘛。
<snugglecat> pocoyo, 哦， 他怎么了
<snugglecat> pocoyo, 啥刺激他了
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 被妓者问急了吧。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 胡锦涛啥时侯也来一下
<Guest55638> 看看我有无乱码
<pocoyo> Guest55638: 没有。
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 除非你不想活了 去惹他
<snugglecat> :)
<jyfl987> Our4.org 写道 "Kindle Fire 是亚马逊公司推出的一款拥有7英寸 IPS 多点触摸屏的平板电脑。软件方面它搭载深度定制的Android 2.3 Gingerbrea 操作系统，
<jyfl987> 深度好牛阿 都把业务拓展到国外了 给亚马逊定制 android阿
<Colin-shzsc> 此深度非彼深度吧
<jyfl987> lol
<Colin-shzsc> “深度定制”本来就是一个概念——你没在挖坑叫人往里跳吧？
<jyfl987> Colin-shzsc: 看你怎么断句了
<Colin-shzsc> 没办法，中文几乎没什么结构虚词
<Kamea> snugglecat: .
<jyfl987> Colin-shzsc: 你好像是回族的？
<Colin-shzsc> jyfl987: 不不不
<metbsd> THINKPAD T410安装XP时蓝屏了
<Colin-shzsc> jyfl987: 我祖上是满族，只是我爸那时候他楞把自己改成了汉族，要不然高考还难加点分的来着
<metbsd> 怎么办啊
<jyfl987> Colin-shzsc: 怎么我对你有点印象呢 难道是我记错了
 * Kamea 牛顿二十多发现微积分,爱氏二十多发现狭义相对论,Ken二十多写出了Unix,E.Glois二十多写出了域,写Pascal的也是二十多吧,为什么他们都在二十多整出这些?
<jyfl987> Colin-shzsc: 你爸那年代又不迫害满族 干嘛要改汉族
<jyfl987> Kamea: 二十多的时候荷尔蒙多 不去泡妞 就只能泡代码了
<Colin-shzsc> jyfl987: 天知道他怎么想的，反正现在他和我只有血缘关系没有法律关系
<jyfl987> Colin-shzsc: what? 你们脱离父子关系了？？
<Colin-shzsc> jyfl987: 不就是爸妈离了么……
<Colin-shzsc> jyfl987: 这有什么好大惊小怪的
<jyfl987> Colin-shzsc: 那怎么没法律关系 离婚只是父母之间没法律关系而已
<hv54> 纠结的网络，聊天也断线
<gfrog_coding> Colin-shzsc: 满族人多，木加分能力，回族啥的有加分
<debianer> 多少人在哦
<ofan> Kamea: 这完全是挑出来的
<debianer> 最近有什么好玩的新软件或者服务吗
<Kamea> ofan: 你说的也对,不过我感觉二十到三十是一个人创作最有灵感的时期
<metbsd> 我的t410安装XP时蓝屏了！
<metbsd> 有人用t410吗
<hv54> 你BOIS设置硬盘格式为IDE，试试
 * Kamea Abel二十多挂了,Ramanujan三十一挂了,Galois二十多挂了
<adam8157> roylez: 你什么适合走啊
<adam8157> 时候
 * adam8157 11号早上正好有西班牙国家德比 - -!
<metbsd> 那我以后都要IDE格式了？
<hv54> 装好了改回去
<metbsd> 怎么进去BIOS啊
<jiong_>  - -.
<hv54> 开机的时候按F2
<debianer> 小米手机最近谁在用吗？爽不爽？
<debianer> 还有ios和android相比，哪个系统发展前途大一些？更适合第三方编程应用？
<palomino|working> 目前肯定是ios占优啦 , debianer
<palomino|working> android上很难赚到钱的
<metbsd> 第三方肯定是安卓
<metbsd> 开源
<jiong_> 开源很难赚钱么？
<palomino|working> android很难
<jiong_> 呵呵。。。
<jiong_> 你是做android开发的么？
<palomino|working> 我做各种开发。。。
<jiong_> 哦 ~~~原来是大牛啊。。。
<palomino|working> no..........
<palomino|working> 只是草芥而已。。。
<jiong_> 。
<Kamea> palomino|working: Android上的软件为什么用Java写
<palomino|working> 为了招揽会j2me的人快速给它开发吧。。。
<metbsd> java只是个平台
<Kamea> palomino|working: 为什么不支持C
<palomino|working> 现在支持阿
<palomino|working> 有ndk
<snugglecat> Kamea, 怎么
<Kamea> snugglecat: 你写过Android上的软件吗
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: kexec直接加/boot/vmlinux***?
<roylez_> adam8157: http://lists.whatwg.org/htdig.cgi/whatwg-whatwg.org/2011-November/033914.html
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君，好久不见
<adam8157> roylez_: - -
<adam8157> roylez_: 你早上不就在么
<debianer> palomino|working: 请问，学java对android编程有帮助吗
<roylez_> palomino|working: 哦，破马呢
<roylez_> palomino|working: 真的好久不见
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啥？
<palomino|working> 有吧.. , debianer
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: kexec？ 先设个内核，然后kexec -e还是-c神马的
<adam8157> roylez_: 便宜的机票有周一早上8点和13点, 准备买13点的 因为早上5点有球赛...
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<debianer> palomino|working: 能帮个忙吗
<palomino|working> ?_?
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 好吧 我失败了
<adam8157> roylez_: 行不 你什么时候回上海?
<roylez_> adam8157: 我看看弄完了有车就跑路了
<roylez_> adam8157: 周一要上班的
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: cmft
<adam8157> roylez_: 准备请假了
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 补偿你 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac263293/
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 你去合肥不是公司行为呀。。。
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 会问问yshao 看看能不能要到纪念品
<Patrick_DJ> 大伙推荐个VM吧。我用ubuntu装的virtualbox,感觉好占资源啊。在虚拟的winxp里的任务管理器看CPU只用了1%-3%，但是在ubuntu里用htop和conky看virtualbox占了CPU 60%-70%。好郁闷啊，一直都没有发现这个问题。
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧，骗我，我以为你真去校招呢
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 我又不是hr...
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 阿蛋可以搞兼职
<Barden> Patrick_DJ: KVM
<Patrick_DJ> Barden: 谢谢。我马上去试试。:)
<mayli> Barden: 误人子弟……
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • latex怎么写偏微分符号？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354692 初次涉及，请指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 月下叹逍遥 — 2011-11-22 14:05 
<knownbad> snugglecat: 是真的，但obama踢的是你的屁股。
<ofan> 误人子弟!
 * mayli android 里进行kexec boot到自己编译的内核可行么？？
<Barden> mayli: why?俺的kvm guest中运行着winxp slackware arch，很好
<mayli> Barden: 不是每个人都有那个强大的CPU
<Barden> mayli: 不就是cpu支持内核虚拟化技术么，现在配的cpu基本都支持
<mayli> Barden: 一般跑vbox 60%-70%的cpu，都不是近代的cpu
<Cherrot> mayli: 如果不支持VT虚拟化 会不会CPU占用也很高
<xiangfu> mayli, 你的内核配置里要有  KEXEC=y
<xiangfu> mayli, 如果你已经编译了这个选项就直接试一试啦。
<mayli> Barden: 我就是一个反例…没有vt
<xiangfu> mayli, 建议hardcode 你的kernel command line.
<Cherrot> 求助， 调用ioctl获取IP 和 Mac 地址，为什么会告诉我 No Such device 呢？ 明明是有的啊
<snugglecat> kamea 你先给我一个 android 的手机.....
<mayli> Cherrot:  xiangfu 是moto的内核，也许可以使用kexec mod，不过暂时貌似搞不定
<xiangfu> mayli, 什么问题？kernel 启动了吗？
<xiangfu> mayli, 试过这个工具吗？kexecboot
<mayli> xiangfu: 我指的是1 kexec 2custom kernel 3boot 这仨问题都不好解决，于是我决定去看书
<xiangfu> kexec-tools
<xiangfu> mayli, 你的意思是。你还没有自己编译出kernel?  是吗？
<mayli> xiangfu: 是
<xiangfu> mayli, ok. 1. try to enable the kexec options. modules is also ok.   2. build your own kernel. better ELF 3. just boot it :D
<mayli> xiangfu: 正在关注http://and-developers.com/start 我想有时间的话可以研究一下，如果不能在1小时内搞定的话，那就过一阵子再说
<kk> mayli ⇪ ti: start [And Developers] 
<xiangfu> mayli, ok. don't know much about Android. :)
<mayli> xiangfu: thanks.
<Cherrot> 求助， 调用ioctl获取IP 和 Mac 地址，为什么会告诉我 No Such device 呢？  ifc_name 没有错误啊
<xiangfu> ChanServ, 贴代码。
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 我那个平板刷了 3.2正式的固件 还挺不错的 视频播放很流畅 看来君正又加了点simd
<xiangfu> jyfl987, cool.
<Cherrot> xiangfu: http://pastebin.com/q9n7bTBk 
<Cherrot> xiangfu: 运行只能输出设备名，IP MAC 子网掩码都出错
<xiangfu> ChanServ, 你写的这是C＋＋代码？
<Cherrot> xiangfu: 其实是C。。。
<ofan> 这个只要shell就够了
<Cherrot> #include <cstring>
<Cherrot> #include <unistd.h>
<Cherrot> 少了俩头文件……  语言不是我可以选择的 悲催
<ofan> 把屏幕变成灰白色了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 编译安装stardict时候的问题，求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354698 编译安装stardict-3.0.1 Code: linux-gme6:/home/opensuse/downloads/stardict-3.0.1 # ./configure --disable-spell --disable-gucharmap --disable-festival --disable-espeak --disable-dictdotcn --disable-advertisement --disable-qqwry --disable-updateinfo --disable-wordnet --disable-powerwordparse checking for ...
<Cherrot> xiangfu: 找到原因了……我用的变量本来就是指针，结果还取了地址……
<xiangfu> Cherrot, 我已经改过来那个了。但是在我这里还没有正确结果。
<xiangfu> 只有MAC地址是对的。
<Cherrot> xiangfu: 是呢 IP 是 255.127.0.0  ……
<roylez_> adam8157: http://vallettaventures.tumblr.com/post/13124883568/the-price-of-a-messy-codebase-no-latex-for-the-ipad
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: The price of a messy codebase: No LaTeX for the iPad - Valletta Ventures
<roylez_> adam8157: 有人忍不了latex了，呵呵
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 大图分次扫描、拼接疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354704 一张A3规格的资料，可是扫描仪是A4幅面的，分两次扫描，现在要把它合并到一起。 我下载了hugin，打开一看，什么视角度数，镜头参数……，吓死个人啦！我用的是扫描仪。 使用了网页版的美图秀秀，发现不能自动消除重复 ...
<Cherrot> xiangfu: http://blog.csdn.net/chhangh/article/details/5752484
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ t: 实习笔记（九）——获取本地IP - chhangh的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<shuaiming> postfix
<shuaiming> 群发怎么配置
<xiangfu> Cherrot, 你的那个地址不对。
<Cherrot> xiangfu: 嗯  这个方法在linux下貌似不行
<xiangfu> Cherrot, check out this patch: http://dpaste.com/660081/
<xiangfu> Cherrot, modify other by yourself. :)
<Cherrot> xiangfu: Thank you indeed!
<xiangfu> Cherrot, struct sockaddr_in *address_in = (struct sockaddr_in *) address;
<xiangfu> 不再需要  &address
<xiangfu> Cherrot, there are sooo many things needs improve in your code. :(
<xiangfu> Cherrot, I would like advice use 'checkpatch.pl' under kernel or u-boot tools/ folder. 
<Cherrot> xiangfu: 嘿嘿，是呢   
<Cherrot> 用C++真是各种不习惯呀  谢谢啦！ 
<xiangfu> not just about C++ :)
<xiangfu> code style too. :D
<Cherrot> xiangfu: For example?  ;)
<xiangfu> -                               if(ioctl(sockfd,SIOCGIFADDR,&ifr)<0)
<xiangfu> +                               if(ioctl (sockfd, SIOCGIFADDR, ifr) < 0)
<snugglecat> Cherrot, c++ 怎么了
<xiangfu> some of your code is 'else{'. and others 'else {'
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 没事儿  老是让指针把我给弄死
<xiangfu> some of 'if (' , other 'if('
<shuaiming> postfix  群发怎么配置 你们教教我
<shuaiming> 知道的
<xiangfu> Cherrot, your strncpy is wrong.
<xiangfu> and useless.
<Cherrot> xiangfu: Thanks. I think I need to improve that. 
<Cherrot> Oh, there are a few line is here for debugging such as the strcpy() :) 
<xiangfu> -                                       for(i=0; i<6; i++){
<xiangfu> +                                       for(i = 0; i < 5; i++)
<gebjgd> 又变英文频道了
<gebjgd> 上班去
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<Cherrot> xiangfu: for(int i=0; i<5; i++){
<Cherrot> 						printf("%02X-",(int)mac[i]);
<Cherrot> 					}
<Cherrot> 					printf("%02X",(int)mac[6]);
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 哦
<Cherrot> xiangfu: 呀呀呀 又错了……
<xiangfu> printf("%02X",(int)mac[5]);
<s_cd>  你们在聊什么？为什么我看不懂
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 为啥要放一个在 for 外边
<xiangfu> Cherrot, 我喜欢 %02X: since the ifconfig output use ":" inside mac address. :)
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 美观~  00-30-67-8B-B7-A8
<snugglecat> s_cd, 他们在聊 c
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 哦， 明白了
<Cherrot> xiangfu: 我该过来 今天尝试看ifconfig的源码，还是看不懂。 我的级别太低了
<s_cd> 哦，:-D
<snugglecat> 貌似不是， 是某些不懂的 mac 地址
<xiangfu> Cherrot, 正常。 ls 我都看着费劲
<zkwlx> Cherrot, 看Vim的吧，我这有1.14的:D
<snugglecat> s_cd, 不知道他们说啥
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 在干嘛呢
<xiangfu> snugglecat, 在讨论 code style
<snugglecat> xiangfu, 哦
<snugglecat> 啥 style ????
<snugglecat> if (, if(????
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 玩 QQ九仙
<Cherrot> snugglecat: Vim style, GNU sytle~~~
<xiangfu> sunningv, (setq c-default-style "Linux")
<xiangfu> snugglecat, ^
<xiangfu> Linux Code Style
<snugglecat> xiangfu, int * ptr; 你一般 将 int* 看成一个类型， 还是 int 是类型
 * Cherrot 我用IDE写java写习惯了，编辑器下写代码结果就这么脏……
<xiangfu> if ( 是 Linux Code Style
<snugglecat> xiangfu, 是 int* ptr; 还是 int *ptr;
<xiangfu> snugglecat, int *prt
<snugglecat> 哦， 我喜欢前一个
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 我习惯 int*  ，也是用java 用习惯的结果
<s_cd> snugglecat: 我不是学计算机的，不懂c+
<xiangfu> snugglecat, int* ptr 在checkpatch.pl 的时候会报错。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 不知道啥事 checkpathch
<xiangfu> snugglecat, means your code will never merged to upstream. :)
<snugglecat> i'm upstream of my project
<Cherrot> xiangfu: 啊……还有这种问题啊…… 赶紧几下来……
<snugglecat> 不说英文好么
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚在开会
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<snugglecat> 我的项目， 我就是上游， code style 我做主
<xiangfu> snugglecat, :) 只用 'int *ptr' 
<Cherrot> snugglecat: ....
<xiangfu> snugglecat, 如果是 int* a, * b; 你是这样写吗？
<xiangfu> int *a, *b;  is much better. :)
<snugglecat> 我没参与过其他项目。 虽然曾经 想该 qoauth。 但后来不了了之了
<snugglecat> xiangfu, 我一般 int* a; int* p;
<Cherrot> xiangfu:  我一般写两行……
<snugglecat> 一般用不到两个下在一起的
<snugglecat> 我用的是 c++
<xiangfu> 好吧
<snugglecat> :)
<xiangfu> (setq c-default-style "Linux")  ：）
<Cherrot> xiangfu: 这是写到哪的？
<xiangfu> .eacs
<xiangfu> .emacs
<snugglecat> 我问的这个是因为， qtcreator 生成的函数生命和我的习惯不一样， 他是 int* ptr; 类型的， 要不不用他生成的， 要不就得改
<xiangfu> C-c C-q
<mathslinux> "linux" 是8个空格作为分隔符的
<xiangfu> qt is C++. I am C developer.
<sunwilston> snugglecat: 你也用qtcreator啊，我刚开始用
<Cherrot> xiangfu: 鄙以为 emacs 相当考验记忆力……
<snugglecat> sunningv, 哦， 我只是因为懒
<mathslinux> Cherrot: C-h k
<xiangfu> mathslinux, ? it's 'tab' 
<mathslinux> xiangfu: yes
<sunningv> snugglecat: 你懒和我有一块两分钱关系呢？
<mathslinux> xiangfu: ("linux"
<mathslinux>                       (c-basic-offset  . 8)
<xiangfu> mathslinux, 那是你自己定义的？
<xiangfu> mathslinux, emacs 自带 Linux 为什么不用？
<mathslinux> xiangfu: 那个就是在 elisp里面的, 不是我自己定义的
<Patrick_DJ> KVM确实不错，待机情况下CPU占用只有5%左右。而VirtualBox超过60%(用的是Ubuntu10.04软件中心自带的3.1.6VBox)
<xiangfu> mathslinux, ok.
<snugglecat> sunningv, 啥意思
<sunningv>  snugglecat: sunningv, 哦， 我只是因为懒
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你不睡觉的么， 超人
<snugglecat> sunningv, 是啊。 确实是因为懒啊。
<knownbad> 手淫中
<snugglecat> .................
<knownbad> 快去睡了
<snugglecat> 手淫超人
<snugglecat> sunningv, 我只是不想用 gvim, emacs 从头写代码， 所以用 qtcreator
<Cherrot> 一般使用命名空间时怎么写好呢？ using namespace std; ?
<ofan> Cherrot: std::
<zkwlx> Cherrot, 用哪个写哪个吧，using std::cout。。。。
<sunningv> snugglecat: gvim,是什么不知道，emacs是CS么？qtcaeator是Quake么？？另外，。。我真的不认识你吧？
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 当前源码使用多数是 std 的话就用 using namespace std
<Cherrot> 哦 
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 就像路径差不多
<sunwilston> 如果想好好得使用emacs，得先好好学lisp语言
<ofan> sunningv: emacs是蛋糕
<snugglecat> 一般都在 document 目录下工作， 就 cd document 相当于 using namespace document
<snugglecat> 操作啥的就可以 rm snugglecat.cpp
<sunningv> 难道我。
<snugglecat> 如果临时的， 就的 rm document/snugglecat.cpp
<snugglecat> 相当于 rm (document::snugglecat.cpp)
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 我是酱紫理解的
<Cherrot> lisp 对我来说还是个怪物……
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 哦
<snugglecat> :)
<ofan> 用惯了vim，用emacs还是太别扭了
<mathslinux> Patrick_DJ: KVM 全虚拟化,开源 VB 半虚拟化, 半开源
<snugglecat> 用惯了 ide， 用啥编辑器都别扭
<mathslinux> 我习惯emacs之前还不会lisp, 等熟练emacs之后自然而然的就会elisp了
<Cherrot> 学习阶段用编辑器就是误人子弟啊
<forfun> mathslinux： elisp需要学习……
<ofan> lisp好学
<adam8157> roylez_: ee这家伙也开始搞latex了...https://github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin/commit/043f0b00b6d4a07ec8e74a0ca746706a8ded6c83
<sunwilston> elisp还行吧，风格很独特
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<xiangfu> (+ 1 1)
<snugglecat> gvim 取消查找时的高亮的命令是什么
<ofan> 还是觉得emacs编辑功能不够强
 * adam8157 距离转运公司还有9英里
<snugglecat> 说着， 我怀念 以前的tc 了
<sunwilston> 那是你不会定制吧
<snugglecat> gvim 取消查找时的高亮的命令是什么
<ofan> 跟vim编辑相比还是弱了点
<snugglecat> ofan, gvim 取消查找时的高亮的命令是什么
<sunwilston> vim最不爽的就是模式切换
<snugglecat> 我在 qtcreator 的 vi 模式用 /void 查找， 将所有 void 高亮了， 我忘了取消高亮的命令了
<snugglecat> 就那亮着， 好刺眼
<adam8157> sunwilston: evim
<zhouzm_> sunningv, /sdfdsdfsfsdfsdfsfd
<sunwilston> adam8157: 什么东东？
<walle> 局域网里有人用迅雷咋办
<adam8157> sunwilston: vim自带的没有模式切换的模式
<Colin-shzsc> snugglecat: :nohl
<walle> 我一个人linux，他们都win7开迅雷
<snugglecat> zhouzm_, 你是说查找一个不存在的东西？
<adam8157> walle: 物理攻击
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 谢谢
<walle> 我速度只有3kb/s
<zhouzm_> sunningv, 是的
<Cherrot> walle: ARP攻击搞死他
<walle> 妈逼的，美发
<walle> 没法
<walle> 和别人合租，好几天了
<Kamea> snugglecat: Tcc有没有Win版的
<Cherrot> walle: 用 dsniff , 然后 arpspoof 
<walle> Cherrot adam8157 咋搞？
<adam8157> walle: evim 回车
<Cherrot> walle: 合租的？用一个小陆游器？ 这最简单了，关了UPNP就醒了
<ofan> 扯网线
<Colin-shzsc> 低端路由器貌似默认不开 upnp 的吧，因为容易死掉
<adam8157> roylez_: 你是先充值邮费 还是等他们告诉你邮费多少
<Cherrot> Colin-shzsc: 家用路由现在都支持了，不过UPNP只能防住电驴啊好像…… 要不就在来个 QoS限速？
<roylez_> adam8157: 先充
<walle> 描述一下情景吧：和5个人合租，电信4M，除了我其他都是win7，我ubuntu，网页都打不开，一看速度只有3kb...真蛋疼，我也不知道这算几M了。前天看arp，结果发现了除了路由的其他MAC，不知道是不是他们在搞p2p终结者这种工具（好几个MAC地址）。然后我静态绑定了路由MAC用arp -s，现在还是慢。不晓得怎么回事
<walle> Cherrot: 关键是我不知道路由器在哪里
<Colin-shzsc> 我自己当时 TP-LINK 的小路由器（WR340G）就开过 upnp，结果三天两头死掉，最后只能关掉然后自私地只给自己做了端口映射
<snugglecat> Kamea, tcc ??? 好老的
<walle> adam8157: evim是什么
<snugglecat>  Kamea 好像有 windows 版的， 我以前用的是 dos 版
<walle> ofan: 这个我们上次就说了，可行性太低了。。。
<adam8157> walle: vim带的一个命令 你试试就知道了 easy模式 没有模式转换
<Kamea> snugglecat: Tcc 据说让C像脚本一样
<snugglecat> 啥意思
<snugglecat> 你和说的不是一个东西把
<walle> 路由地址是192.168.16.1
<snugglecat> 我说的是 tubro c++ 3.0
<ofan> Kamea: tinycc吧
<snugglecat> turbo c++
<Colin-shzsc> Cherrot: 低端路由器没有 QoS，那个开源的叫什么的固件的来着对路由器的硬件也是有一定的要求的，WR340G 的内存实在太小
<Kamea> snugglecat: Tiny c compli
<snugglecat> 我没见过
<walle> adam8157: ....晕，你发错了对象吧，我没说vim的事情
<Kamea> ofan: 嗯
<snugglecat> 我猫的猫在睡懒觉， 到晚上就跳上跳下
<walle> 咋办
<walle> 各位兄弟给个办法
<Cherrot> walle: 那你试试dsniff吧
<walle> 路由地址是192.168.16.1，也不知道是什么路由，反正各种路由默认用户密码登录都上不去
<walle> Cherrot: 给个具体思路
<walle> Cherrot: 我没办法，只有在win下也开迅雷抢网络。其实我平时也不大下载东西，都是用linux，只是看点网页什么的，视频也看得少，所以50kb就够了
<walle> Cherrot: 我man dsniff，发现是一个密码嗅探器，这个干什么？
<ofan> walle: 拉电闸
<Cherrot> walle: sudo apt-get install dsniff
<Cherrot> sudo arpspoof 192.168.16.0 
<Colin-shzsc> 我读书时寝室里只有三个人，两兆的网速，当时我算比较仁慈，其实我随时都可以用 MAC 地址过滤断他们网的
<walle> ofan: 不可行
<walle> ofan: 你懂不？我是合租，我根本就不知道路由器和电线在哪里，也不大可能接触
<ofan> 以前宿舍有个老下片的
<walle> ofan: 所以只有通过入侵来干
<ofan> 直接给他限制1kb/s
<walle> Cherrot: 我已经装好了
<walle> Cherrot: 我不明白你的思路，你叫我去嗅探什么密码？
<Cherrot> walle: 我想让它来做ARP攻击
<walle> Colin-shzsc: 如果能访问路由，那就没问题，关键是我没路由密码
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • Linux下可以使用哪些cad软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354712 二维的，三维的都有哪些， 对比windows下的 autocad solidworks proe catia UG功能上要差多少？ 有高人解答下吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 flammel — 2011-11-22 15:58 
<Colin-shzsc> 搞不好会不会还是那种套餐送的残废路由？
<walle> Colin-shzsc: 另外我也不想去搞什么arp欺骗改iptable什么的麻烦
<Cherrot> walle: 把3kb/s 的体验给他们
<jyfl987> walle: 你不知道在哪里不要紧 只要在一个内网 总能攻破路由密码的
<walle> Cherrot: dsniff怎么arp攻击？常规都有360这种工具，会不会被轻易追中？还有，不知道win7有什么漏洞或可以ddos的地方？
<jyfl987> walle: 被追踪了就说自己中毒了呗
<walle> jyfl987: 对，我也就想控制路由来搞
<Kamea> walle: Flood&syn他们,让他们爽爽
<walle> jyfl987: 路由有web登录，但是不晓得密码
<Patrick_DJ> 问下大伙，ubuntu里有没有建ftp server的小软件，要不像vsftp之类还要配置等等的。就是偶尔运行下就行了，一个命令搞定，运行一会就关了。
<Cherrot> 我记得360的ARP防御一般是关闭的  ARP攻击很容易被察觉……
<walle> jyfl987: 不知道有什么工具破解？或暴力破解？
<Cherrot> walle: 我帮你着一下
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: ftpd
<Cherrot> walle: 是谁的路由器？
<walle> Kamea: 怎么搞，给方案
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 谢谢. :)
<walle> Cherrot: 对，但是他们我怀疑有人用p2p终结者
<jyfl987> walle: 自己写程序破就是了
<snugglecat> walle, 123456 看看
<walle> Cherrot: 因为上次我看到arp cache里面有好几个MAC，理论上应该只有路由的
<jyfl987> walle: 你先探测下那路由是什么的 如果是openwrt就更有戏
<walle> Cherrot: 非常感谢！
<jyfl987> walle:  初始化的都是telnet 上去 
<walle> Cherrot: 房东的
<Kamea> walle: 有 太多这种软件了,网上,傻瓜式的操作,不需一点技术含量,俺的最爱
<snugglecat> walle, 可能就是默认密码
<jyfl987> walle: web登录的 自己写http请求测试就是了 
<walle> jyfl987: 麻烦，懒得写，想看有没有现成的好办法，爆破是最后一部
<jyfl987> walle: 只要看返回的content-lenght就可以判断是否成功了 
<walle> snugglecat: 不行，所有可能的默认设置我都试过了
<jyfl987> walle: 都要涉及一点点暴力的
<walle> jyfl987: 怎么探测？路由ip是192.168.16.1
<snugglecat> walle, 你房东的安全意识真好啊， 问他生日是多少
<walle> jyfl987: 基本思路是这样，可是暴力还是太那个了，有好办法不有？
<Cherrot> walle: 你现在的IP是多少？
<jyfl987> walle: 有 探测操作系统什么的 我忘记那命令是啥了
<walle> jyfl987: 况且暴力耗时耗力，万一密码十几位，那你不惨了
<Kamea> Ping
 * snugglecat 打电话报警
<walle> snugglecat: 房东很傻逼的
<jyfl987> walle: 不过你不是说路由有web登录么 你访问下 抓个图给我看看 
<walle> snugglecat: 他根本就不懂路由什么，都是电信的人来搞的
<Colin-shzsc> 我自己家的路由器一直都 MAC 地址白名单过滤 + 固定 IP 地址分配 + ARP 绑定 + 密码管理器随机生成的 WPA2 密码的
<jyfl987> 看web登录界面应该就知道是什么系统了
<walle> Cherrot: qinet addr:192.168.16.80  Bcast:192.168.16.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Cherrot> walle: arpspoof -i eth0 -t 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.100 试试看？把192.168.1.100换成你的IP  192.168.1.1换成网关
<walle> Cherrot: inet addr:192.168.16.80  Bcast:192.168.16.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<walle> jyfl987: netbios？
<jyfl987> 电信的搞不好默认密码都没改 额
 * Kamea 向网监处举报他们翻墙
<walle> jyfl987: 对
<walle> jyfl987: 怎么给你看
<jyfl987> walle: paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<snugglecat> walle, admin 看看， 我的路由器是 admin
<jyfl987> walle: 这里可以贴图的 你贴了以后 把地址给我看
<jyfl987> 一般默认密码是 admin或者是 admin888
<jyfl987> 不过你这个地址是16.1 有点像 水星的路由
<walle> jyfl987: 就是一访问路由地址就弹框“服务器192.168.16.1:80 要求用户输入用户名和密码。服务器提示：Router”
<walle> jyfl987:然后就是输入了
<Colin-shzsc> 我当时电信套餐的那个华为路由器貌似默认就是几个随机的字符
<walle> jyfl987: 其他没了
<jyfl987> Colin-shzsc: 嘿嘿 有的路由是 盒子外面有贴出厂密码 
<jyfl987> walle: 叫你抓个图发下 额
<walle> snugglecat: 不行
<Cherrot> walle: 如果这招不管用，那就在他们的主机上下手脚， 把最后的IP改成其他人的IP
<walle> jyfl987: 来了
<Cherrot> walle: arpspoof [-i interface] [-t target] host 如果不指定tagget则向网络中所有的主机发送欺骗
<walle> jyfl987: 发了
<walle> jyfl987: 你去看
<walle> jyfl987: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/105543
<jyfl987> 我想起来了 是 nmap
<jyfl987> 用 nmap来扫描
<walle> jyfl987: nmap不好用
<Colin-shzsc> 如果房东搞了 MAC 地址与 IP 地址绑定会怎样？
<walle> Cherrot: 晕，还是不要搞这么复杂吧，邻里关系阿，万一他们上门就完了
<walle> Cherrot: 我想直接在路由里面搞
<Cherrot> walle: P2P终结者无非也是这个原理把？
<eexp> 今天学会那 latex 了。 roylez 你来不。
<walle> Cherrot: 这样最稳当，他们也没话说，而且控制性长久
<amoskong> Colin-shzsc, mac 也可以修改呀
<roylez_> eexp: no
<jyfl987> nmap足够了
<walle> Cherrot: p2p就是arp欺骗阿
<jyfl987> eexp: 怎么不学 postscript
<walle> Cherrot: linux可以搞，只是要改一下iptable
<eexp> roylez_: 1天时间就够
<walle> Cherrot: 然后过滤他们的MAC
<roylez_> eexp: nope.
<eexp> jyfl987: 打印格式学啥
<netPolice> jyfl987, 不许动， 举手 靠墙， 叉腿
<eexp> netPolice: 这谁啊
<walle> amoskong: 对
<Colin-shzsc> “snugglecat 已改名为 netPolice”
<eexp> 这猫，应该踢了。
<walle> jyfl987: 看了没？
<netPolice> eexp, 网络警察， 抓黑路由器的人
<walle> jyfl987: 我已经贴过了
<eexp> 抓吧
<jyfl987> eexp: 你latex不也是为了排版以后打印么
<snugglecat> 好吧
<jyfl987> walle: 看了 没任何信息 只能说 要么是刷过 要么不是常用的那些路由
<eexp> jyfl987: 才不是，为了省掉office软件
<jyfl987> walle: 不过这个是走 http basic auth验证 暴力起来更简单了
<jyfl987> eexp: ps也一样阿
<eexp> roylez_: 好简单的
<walle> jyfl987: 这个也是，我也不清楚什么路由
<roylez_> eexp: LyX足矣
<snugglecat> google office 不行么
<eexp> jyfl987: 那是给机器认的
<eexp> roylez_: 不上进
<Cherrot> walle: 要不你就开dsniff 嗅探密码？
<walle> Cherrot: 嗅探什么密码？
<Colin-shzsc> WPS 也只是时间问题。不过金山在协议和宣传之间是有点忽悠人的。
<Cherrot> walle: 路由器密码呗  我打赌是明文的
<walle> Cherrot: 估计他们也没人去登路由，只是在自己机器上搞那些软件
<roylez_> eexp: 我都主席了，还能上进到哪？
<Cherrot> walle: 你的房东也不登路由？
<walle> Cherrot: 晕，关键是没人去上路由
<jyfl987> eexp: 你的tex 跟不会的人看来 也是机器一样的天书 lol 
<walle> Cherrot: 房东根本不和我们住一起
<eexp> roylez_: 你那国，马上要垮台了嘛
<jyfl987> walle: 你扫描下看看 nmap -v -sP 192.168.16.0/24
<walle> jyfl987: 呵呵，我tex/latex都用3年了
<eexp> jyfl987: 能简单达到我目前的全部要求，就够
<walle> jyfl987: 还是py写一个暴力破解吧
<Cherrot> walle: 可是同在一个交换网里面啊 
<walle> jyfl987: 晕
<jyfl987> walle: 这不过是你阿 perl也有好多人认为是天书 ee也用了好多年了 没啥 我只是说明 你熟悉的东西 别人不一定熟悉
<eexp> walle: 小机器人，咋不早说。
<jyfl987> walle: 先探测探测嘛 看看局域网里都是些什么人
<Cherrot> 呀 是不是记错了，家用路由器的话是不是嗅探不到交换网的数据包的？
<walle> eexp: ..我不是机器人
<eexp> walle 就是机器人啊
<walle> Cherrot: 不了解
<xiangfu> walle, eva. 
<snugglecat> welle 还是 walle
<Cherrot> 求解~ 家用路由器可以嗅探到交换网络的数据包吗？
<walle> eexp: @@|||
<eexp> 早说。省得我到处搜索。
<jyfl987> walle: 我想到个办法
<xiangfu> walle, eve
<walle> jyfl987: 说
<eexp> xiangfu: ++
<walle> xiangfu: ...
<snugglecat> ++
<turing1988> admin
<walle> --
<roylez_> eexp: 还没呢，呵呵
<snugglecat> xiangfu, ++
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, ++
<eexp> roylez_: 迟早。飞快
<jyfl987> walle: 你开个虚拟机 设个虚拟网卡的mac和你局域网里的人一样 然后一直开着dhcp 等到他关机了以后 再开机 哼哼 他上网应该就不正常 老丢包了
<mathslinux> 转载一篇, 共勉 http://batsov.com/articles/2011/11/19/why-emacs/
<kk> mathslinux ⇪ t: Why Emacs? - (think)
<roylez_> eexp: 妹子大把
<walle> 房东就一傻逼，他像让我们锻炼一下技术？我勒个去
<snugglecat> 在我看来 俩+连起来看的像 草话头
<jyfl987> walle: 我有一阵静态ip设置得跟我屋子里那人动态获取的一样 就老是丢一下包
<eexp> 都不准穿短裤的。屁用。 roylez_
<walle> jyfl987: 你说的可行性太低了。。。
<walle> jyfl987: 搞那么复杂
<eexp> walle: 你去ub论坛的不。
<walle> jyfl987: 我们用的dhcp，自动获取
<walle> jyfl987: 所以你这个不大靠谱
<xiangfu> EVE (Extraterrestrial Vegetation Evaluator), an advanced robot sent from the BnL starliner, known as the Axiom, with the directive to search for signs of vegetation on Earth. 
<walle> eexp: 不常去，我常去cu
<walle> eexp: 其实我是用debian的
<jyfl987> walle: 你伪造一个一样的mac 就算两个ip 也可以扰乱他的数据包
<walle> eexp: ubuntu几年不用了
<eexp> walle: 那问一个。“margin是边注吧。这个地方应该可以写黑底白字的页码不。就是那数字，紧挨着页边。一本书合上的时候，在侧面可以看到一条宽黑线的感觉。”
<eexp> 页码写到边上。怎么搞
<walle> jyfl987: 没劲，傻逼房东
<eexp> 不准扯谈了。赶紧想这个嘛
<jyfl987> walle: 这才有意思阿 想搞他的时候 开起来搞一搞 不想搞的时候就让他得意好了
<walle> eexp: 可以
<adam8157> eexp: roylez_ 俺们可以穿短裤
<jyfl987> eexp: 我还没玩过tex呢 也想学学来装逼
<adam8157> eexp: 你果然开始搞latex了...
<walle> eexp: 你试试那些fancyhead/foot的包
<eexp> walle: 那给一个实例吧。 拜 ORZ
<walle> eexp: 然后box画一个
 * adam8157 要不, 用beamer搞个slide?
<eexp> 别说其他的，要现成的实例啊。
<walle> eexp: 我现在哪里去给你搞，我网络都3kb
<eexp> 。。和网络啥关系
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋露出来好多
<walle> eexp: 现在蛋疼的要命，你去CTeX
<walle> eexp: 上面版主很牛
<eexp> adam8157: 你会这不。
<jyfl987> eexp: 你真没品 居然给小孩拜 还为了这么点好处
<eexp> walle: 不去。没空。我喜欢速成
<walle> eexp: 好吧
<adam8157> eexp: 大四弄过 早忘了
<jyfl987> walle: 赶紧伪造个一样的mac
<eexp> jyfl987: 死家伙。他能搞定，就要ORZ
<adam8157> lynx好了
<jyfl987> walle: 用qemu最简单了
<walle> jyfl987: 懒得搞，还要装虚拟机
<Cherrot> walle: 还是 arpspoof 简单嘛~
<walle> Cherrot: 的确
<forfun> gentooer们，谁写过快速加入USE或者keywords的脚本？或者有没有现成的？
<walle> Cherrot: arp咋搞
<walle> forfun: hello
<eexp> walle: 不准和 jyfl987 聊天。要不我把他踢了。你安心写一个吧。
<walle> eexp: 我搞我的网络，网页都打不开现在
<eexp> adam8157: 赶紧吧 jyfl987 踢了。
<walle> eexp: 我快眩晕了
<forfun> 在命令行输入一长串软件包名实在痛苦
<adam8157> eexp: why
<eexp> walle: 你机器里面没现成的？
<Cherrot> 假设有个无良邻居开了P2p终结者，ip 是 192.168.16.5  那么就 sudo arpspoof -i eth0 192.168.16.5
<eexp> adam8157: 这家伙妨碍正事。
<walle> eexp: 没有，基本去看看fancyhead红包的说明
<adam8157> eexp: reject
<Cherrot> walle: 假设有个无良邻居开了P2p终结者，ip 是 192.168.16.5  那么就 sudo arpspoof -i eth0 192.168.16.5   这样他的丢包率立马上去了
<eexp> walle: 不会看。我今天才学
<walle> eexp: 或者自己renew一下脚码的index
<eexp> adam8157: 你居然不听话。
<walle> eexp: 显示
<walle> eexp: 那就别搞那么麻烦了
<forfun> walle： hey
<eexp> walle: 不会
<adam8157> eexp: tini
<forfun> walle： 你gentoo?
<mathslinux> forfun: copy && paste 
<jyfl987> walle: 你还真是懒到家了 那你继续享受3k/s吧
<walle> forfun: debian
<forfun> mathslinux： ……
<walle> jyfl987: ......
<eexp> walle: 
<walle> jyfl987: 我准备给房东打电话了，受不了了
<forfun> mathslinux： copy paste还说啥啊
<mathslinux> forfun: 用 emacs 或者 vim 自动补全, ^_^
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 搞mac比较靠谱
<Cherrot> walle: 发现有人做了图形化的 P2P终结者唉 http://hi.baidu.com/esbat/blog/item/6fd8cb119dc1411cb9127bb4.html
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ ti: linux下的p2p终结者_esbat的原创博客_百度空间 
<forfun> mathslinux： 问题是不想动鼠标了
<mathslinux> forfun: 我一般是这么干的
<walle> jyfl987: 搞mac麻烦
<jyfl987> walle: 房东解决不了问题的 顶多来给他警告下 如果他不认帐 房东有什么办法
<forfun> mathslinux： emacs shell?
<walle> Cherrot: 疯求了
<jyfl987> c里有原始socket包的库么？
<forfun> .
<walle> jyfl987: 我打算直接逼房东吧密码给我搞来
<eexp> walle: 赶紧啊。
<eexp> 那我ban了 jyf
<walle> jyfl987: 然后我在路由上给每个人限速
<walle> jyfl987: 4M网大家评分
<jyfl987> eexp: 操
<mathslinux> forfun: 是的, 在 eshell 打开过之后, 在编辑器模式下可以自动补全, 
<eexp> ~~~~
<mathslinux> forfun: 我觉得就是一个补全的问题
<jyfl987> eexp: 真可恶
<walle> jyfl987: 有原始套接字
<forfun> mathslinux： 恩，这个我知道
<jyfl987> eexp: 诅咒你儿子没小鸡鸡
<eexp> jyfl987: 不准打岔
<forfun> mathslinux： 我打算写个交互式脚本，呵呵
<walle> eexp: ....
<eexp> jyfl987: 说不可能的话，你最在行
<jyfl987> eexp: 你自己不会去找教程阿 
<walle> eexp: 没jj了。。。。
<mathslinux> forfun: 支持, 写完不要忘记 open Source
<Cherrot> walle: 如果做的隐蔽一点那就开启IP转发，然后你来限速  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=304890
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何：把SHELL的提示改成英文 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354718 ubuntu 安装以后 在SHELL里提示都是乱码． 请问： 如何提示改成英文　？ 我用 LANG=en 也不管用．(我是用默认帐号登陆的) 统计信息: 发表于 由 yongderh — 2011-11-22 16:28 
<jyfl987> eexp: 将来没有jj
<eexp> walle: 那你什么时候可以写出来
<forfun> mathslinux： 呵呵，到时候先给你试用一下
<jyfl987> walle: 你要喜欢聊 不如来 xmpp聊 那里ee踢不了人
<walle> eexp: 劳烦你自己去看看文档好么？你解决了这个问题，还有无数的问题的。。。
<eexp> lol
<Cherrot> microcai: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=304890  这篇还是你写的那？
<jyfl987> eexp: 打倒
<eexp> walle: 不会。只有这一个问题。
<walle> eexp: 为什么要t人？
<walle> eexp: 相信我，会的
<walle> eexp: 看了文档你更清楚
<jyfl987> walle: 别信他的
<jyfl987> walle: 你也看到刚才他怎么对我了
<eexp> walle: 不会的。
<walle> jyfl987: 咋办
<eexp> jyfl987: 你老无聊
<jyfl987> walle: 再说了 提问的智慧你也懂的 不要纵容他
<walle> jyfl987: eve
<jyfl987> eexp: 我明明是给他解决问题来着 怎么无聊了
<microcai> Cherrot: 当然是我写的
<walle> jyfl987 Cherrot 给个可行的终极方案
<jyfl987> eexp: 诅咒你儿子没有小jj +1
<eexp> 那诅咒回去。
<walle> jyfl987 Cherrot 用户名密码估计都是10位以内，所以暴力因该是10^20尝试可以搞定
<jyfl987> +1024
<Relaed> jyfl987: hi,好久不见
<eexp> 那诅咒你没儿子
<walle> jyfl987 Cherrot 不对，要(26+10)^20
<Cherrot> walle: http://hi.baidu.com/esbat/blog/item/6fd8cb119dc1411cb9127bb4.html  帮你找的，但我没用过
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ ti: linux下的p2p终结者_esbat的原创博客_百度空间 
<forfun> ……请问一个脚本在运行时读取整个终端缓冲区的内容？……
<Cherrot> http://microcai.gsalex.net/archives/2010/11/p2p-killer-for-linux.html 这个肯定可以
<jyfl987> walle: 只要房东是白痴 那可以考虑没有改过用户名 那用户名是固定的 admin
<forfun> ……请问一个脚本在运行时如何读取整个终端缓冲区的内容？……
<jyfl987> walle: 密码是分大小写的 是52+10
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 或者用户名密码都是 guest
<jyfl987> Relaed: 你也是阿 好久不见了 是生意忙？
<eexp> nnnd 都不会了
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 没见过哪个路由默认用guest的
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 更有可能是他的某个邻居先人一步 进入了路由器，玩了限速，然后还改了密码
<walle> jyfl987: 疯都 疯了
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 磊科netcore 的是 guest
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 这个有可能 所以我说还是用伪造mac的方式比较靠谱 
<walle> Cherrot: ..@@@@@@
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 哦 那这些路由 以前是自制系统的时候 貌似有留telnet呢
<walle> Cherrot: 如果路由密码被别人改了，怎么回归默认？
<eexp> walle: 长按复位嘛
<Cherrot> walle: 找到路由器，那支圆珠笔 在reset上5秒钟
<walle> 哦
<eexp> 就看到瞎扯。不搞正事。
<walle> Cherrot: 那我打电话问房东路由在哪里
<walle> Cherrot: 和那些个用迅雷搞破坏的傻逼拼了
<jyfl987> eexp: 你才是瞎扯 你的问题明明有教程可以解决的 别人的问题是教程解决不了的
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 出来不
<Cherrot> eexp: ee瞎扯+1
<eexp> 那么简单的事情。扯啥
<Cherrot> 哈哈
<eexp> 这又谁啊。
<jyfl987> 你自己都解决不了
<jyfl987> 你要那么急 你给他解决了 他不就不扯了么
<Cherrot> eexp: 不告诉你~
<eexp> 没人会了嘛。 walle 老实说你会不。
<Colin-shzsc> 我是无可救药的拖延症超级重症患者啊，我校对都还没做完有木有啊……
<eexp> adam8157: 你呢
<Cherrot> eexp: 你的问题是啥呀？
<adam8157> eexp: 我现在不会
<adam8157> eexp: 你弄这个干啥嘛
<eexp> Cherrot: 你也会latex了？
<walle> 妈逼的，房东说路由在其中一个访客家里。。。
<walle> 我草
<eexp> adam8157: 我要美观的
<walle> 天子在曹操手头阿
<walle> 妈逼的
<walle> 我要吧天子接回来
<eexp> 小机器人。
<Cherrot> eexp: 其实……我用lyx~
<adam8157> eexp: 经常做pdf
<jyfl987> walle: 哈哈哈
<adam8157> eexp: 经常做pdf?
<walle> jyfl987: ...崩溃了
<jyfl987> walle: 这下完蛋了吧
<eexp> adam8157: 才不。
<walle> jyfl987: 妈逼的，天子在对手手头还搞毛
<adam8157> eexp: 那你搞tex干啥
<jyfl987> walle: 所以也只有我说的那种方式比较靠谱了 前提是对方没什么技术
<eexp> 吹牛的 walle
<walle> jyfl987: 一回他回来直奔他家里重置路由，然后改密码，量他也不敢给我改回去
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 明明是我的办法高效嘛
<eexp> adam8157: 好用嘛
<walle> eexp: 什么
<snugglecat> ofan, 全局变量， 集中起来好还是分散好
<walle> Cherrot: 。。。路由在人家手头哦
<eexp> walle: 搞定那个事情
<xiangfu> walle, 再办一个宽带自己用
<walle> eexp: 啥，海量信息淹没了。。。
<ofan> snugglecat: 啥全局变量
<eexp> 页面放边缘。
<walle> xiangfu: 没钱
<Cherrot> walle: 那也不妨碍ARP攻击嘛
<Colin-shzsc> 当时我用 latex 整了自己的毕业论文，现在有段时间没用又啥都不知道了
<snugglecat> 就是全局变量啊
<eexp> Colin-shzsc: ..
<ofan> snugglecat: 看你怎么写吧，要是OO，很少用全局变量
<walle> Cherrot: 关键是别人可以直接设置路由
<walle> Cherrot: 直接吧你mac过掉
 * Cherrot 发现ettercap 做的很好啊 比 nmap 简单些。果断看源代码去~
<eexp> walle: 要我告诉你办法不。
<Cherrot> walle: 那你酒上不了网了，就可以找房东来了
<snugglecat> 哦
<eexp> Cherrot: 那软件，现在没啥用了。
<walle> Cherrot: .....
<snugglecat> 我的意思是， 集中在一块， 海参分散个模块中
<snugglecat> 我的意思是， 集中在一块， 还是分散个模块中
<Cherrot> eexp: 挺适合学习的 
<eexp> walle: 路由密码，分段，一个人设置一半。
<adam8157> eexp: 闲的
<Cherrot> eexp: 这办法……果然是神器……
<eexp> Cherrot: 那倒是。只是截取不到啥了。
<walle> eexp: ...蛋疼
<eexp> 下班。打倒小机器人。骗人的。
<alvin_rxg> walle: arp + iptable 呗。多简单的事
<walle> alvin_rxg: 这个。。。
<walle> 好了，一回直接去接回天子，妈逼的，放我这里就安全
<ofan> snugglecat: 分撒
<alvin_rxg> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=304890
<snugglecat> ofan, 哦， 好的
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - P2P 终结者 for Linux 出现啦
<acergelff> iptable神器
<walle> alvin_rxg: 这个知道
<alvin_rxg> 那还在这边埋怨什么？
<Colin-shzsc> 当时我寝室里的路由器就是我自己的，曾有一段时间路由器的密码只掌握在我一个人手里，十位的有数字大小写的密码
<walle> Colin-shzsc: 牛逼，其实我们寝室就我一个人懂路由，所以我都懒得改密码，默认
<walle> Colin-shzsc: 看谁不爽就上去断掉。。。
<walle> Colin-shzsc: 别人都不知道咋回事
<Cherrot> 家用路由器是不是嗅探不到交换网络的包啊？
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐一款网络电视给大家,pps!! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354720 挺不错的哦，pps 这是下载链接 http://dl.pps.tv/pps_linux_download.html PPS Linux PC(deb包)版本使用说明 软件版本：0.1.1924 * 安装需求：Ubuntu 8.04+, 只能用于x86 Linux个人电脑. * 软件大小：5.3MB(deb包) 安装说明: 辅助软件: 安装PPS Linux版本前需要先安装以 ...
<walle> Cherrot: 不知道
<gfrog> Cherrot: 啥路由也听不到交换网络的包啊
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 对
 * Cherrot PPS。。。。
<acergelff> pps的广告？
<Iven> PPS ……
<walle> 我来研究下dsniffer，做坏事了，看他们密码
<alvin_rxg> 什么密码啊？能直接看的？
<walle> alvin_rxg: 各种密码
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 他们要黑路由
<walle> alvin_rxg: man dsniff
<snugglecat> 干坏事
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<walle> alvin_rxg snugglecat 不是，我只是研究下这个工具的原理
<alvin_rxg> walle: dsniffer 功能不强，至少我认为的。很多密码都是私有加密，得自己破解的
<walle> alvin_rxg snugglecat 以前也编过一些原始套接字的程序，抓包什么的
<walle> alvin_rxg: 那？推荐？
<snugglecat> 我已经监视很久了
<alvin_rxg> walle: 自个儿抓包分析呗……
<walle> alvin_rxg: win7目前有没有什么办法从linux入侵？
<acergelff> 曾经家附近有个满格的无线信号，抓了3个月的包，对面搬走了。。。。
<walle> alvin_rxg: win7默认设置，打上最新官方补丁的系统
<walle> acergelff: ....
<Cherrot> gfrog: 恍然大悟， 没有冲突域了嘎
<alvin_rxg> 系统漏洞几乎没了。目前大部分的入侵方案似乎都是从第三方软件入手的，比如 flash, 浏览器等
<alvin_rxg> walle: 或者别人比较笨的，你给他发个带病毒的文件，安个木马
<walle> alvin_rxg: 那目前有可以搞的么？
<walle> alvin_rxg: 晕，这个不大可能
<alvin_rxg> 目前都第三方或者对方比较笨啊…
<walle> alvin_rxg: 现在基本都装个360这种烦人的工具
<walle> alvin_rxg: ....
<alvin_rxg> 360 纸老虎 你怕毛
<walle> alvin_rxg: 还是可以
<acergelff> 360就是个玩笑
<walle> alvin_rxg: 小毛病还是能搞
<parson> 走社工这条路吧。:-)
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 他房东是傻逼
<walle> acergelff: 360是清理垃圾的
<walle> parson: ...不认识，咋社工》
<walle> parson: 而且将来还在一个屋檐下。。。
<Cherrot> walle: !!女的？
<snugglecat> walle, 怎么你房东没有被 360 清理
<acergelff> 女的？妹纸？？
<walle> 你妹
<acergelff> 。
<snugglecat> 。
<walle> 吃饭去了，吃了回来接天子
<walle> ：）
 * Cherrot 刚才试验ARP 来了个实验室大断网……
<acergelff> 这里有用arch的没
<snugglecat> 天子不吃饭啊
<snugglecat> acergelff, 很多
<Cherrot> walle: 你咋就确定不是那个邻居在搞破坏捏
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: arp 啥了啊？这么搞可不行
<acergelff> 163的arch源不完整？？、
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 把所有的ARP查询都定向到我这了……
<walle> Cherrot: 我估计他们技术也不是特别高，问题可能处在他们都每天开迅雷，疯狂下东西
<snugglecat> knownbad, 还没睡啊
<walle> Cherrot: @@
<alvin_rxg> 你做全网路由…
<snugglecat> acergelff, 怎么这么说
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 我没路由，直接让他们断网了……
<snugglecat> acergelff, 是因为一些软件装不了？？？
<snugglecat> acergelff, 你升级一下 arch 就可以了
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
 * Cherrot Unity 太慢了……
<snugglecat> acergelff, 我在升级系统钱， 也是一些软件提示找不到， 升级完就可以了
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 开启 forward，然后你可以 sniff 了
<snugglecat> acergelff, 我是刚用不久
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 晓得，刚才只是玩儿一下  都是同学，不做坏事~
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<acergelff> 昨晚上装anjuta，老是提示404
<supercatexpert> QoS啊……
<acergelff> 先升级下试试吧
<supercatexpert> Anjuta啊……写GTK+么?
<snugglecat> acergelff, 那我不知道了， 我遇到的是提示找不到， 可没说404。
<snugglecat> 升级后就可以了
<acergelff> 没，不写gtk
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac263954/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: 【喵片】给小萌喵刷毛 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 还在上班呢？
<adam8157> roylez_:  我赶紧收藏了
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> roylez_: 你为啥今天在家
<roylez_> adam8157: 休3天
<acergelff> 学vala，想试试anjuta
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<adam8157> roylez_: 我先前看错了 是周天早上5点的比赛 还好没买回京的机票
<microcai> adam8157: 啥时候去 常盘台  了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 我一会儿发信问boss, 要点纪念品, 再看看能不能要点钱
<roylez_> adam8157: 替我也要点钱...
<acergelff> 哦，先升级了系统Syn，在装anjuta就有了，谢谢snugglecat了
<adam8157> roylez_: 让科大报销太寒碜
<adam8157> microcai: 啥?
<microcai> adam8157: 没
<microcai> adam8157: 在研究 tmux 的高级功能
<adam8157> microcai: screen路过
<microcai> adam8157:  screen 功能太弱
<microcai> adam8157:  连 dumplicat input 的功能都没有
<microcai> adam8157:  duplicate 
<adam8157> microcai: you
<microcai> adam8157: ?
<microcai> adam8157: 真的？
<adam8157> microcai: 同时attach一个就好了
<microcai> adam8157:  不是这个
<microcai> adam8157: 是可以登录 N 台 server 
<microcai> adam8157: 然后就可以执行同一条命令
<adam8157> microcai: oh 怪需求
<microcai> adam8157: 在 tmux 下就可以实现
<adam8157> microcai: 怪需求
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<microcai> adam8157: 你又没有同时管理 N 台服务器的需要
<adam8157> microcai: 服务器一般都有screen, 但是一般都没有tmux
<microcai> adam8157:  ... 在本地 mutiplex ....
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac134234/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: 那这货算不算疯了？ - AcFun.tv
<microcai> adam8157: 想什么呢
<adam8157> microcai: oh
<roylez_> adam8157: 笑喷了
<adam8157> roylez_: 接着收藏
<microcai> adam8157: 蓝牙的速度太慢了
<microcai> adam8157:  用蓝牙把手机拍的视频传到电脑上
<roylez_> adam8157: SFW
<microcai> adam8157:  100k/s
<adam8157> roylez_: 科幻世界?
<roylez_> adam8157: 看看就知道了
<adam8157> roylez_: 回家再说
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<roylez_> palomino|working: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac134234/
<turing> %t
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • UBUNTU11.10 C语言环境搭建问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354721 我主机用的AMD速龙X2 250的CPU 装的UBUNTU 11.10 64位系统 UBUNTU下搭建C语言环境 装的build -essential 和网上说要装的几个软件，其它全部正常 查看依赖关系时,出现一个冲突。:冲突:build -essential:i386 我查过很多资料，但好像没有发现这种问题怎 ...
<stock-cn> 最近gapproxy是不是不能用了
<acergelff> 只用vpn的路过
<turing> tor+polipo+IPV6还行
<adam8157> roylez: 掉了?
<stock-cn> gapproxy我这里显示是连接上了，但是就是不能访问网站
<microcai> 以后自己编译的程序都不能运行了 
 * microcai 以后自己编译的程序都不能运行了
 * microcai 以后自己编译的程序都不能运行了
<mathslinux> microcai: why?
<stock-cn> microcai: 你是说gae吗
<stock-cn> turing: 怎么变来变去的？
 * adam8157 终于在送货了! November 22, 2011 04:14:00 AM Bound Brook NJ US Out for delivery
<linsux> 兄弟们知道怎么在XP里enable ahci sata 吗
<linsux> adam8157, 买啥了？
<microcai> stock-cn:   secure boot
<adam8157> linsux: kindle touch
<linsux> 我昨天买的thinkpad今天刚到货
<linsux> t410啊，高分屏真不错
<adam8157> linsux: 同t410
<linsux> 你也是t410
<linsux> 你装的啥系统？
<adam8157> linsux: 嗯 公司配的 我装的Debian sid
<linsux> eww
<linsux> 那玩意能用？
<adam8157> linsux:  one of the best
<walle> 妈逼的，老子崩溃了
<Morladim> ...
<walle> 草房东他妈逼
<walle> 一根4M的网线，开头跟我说是我们5户用，现在一看路由，居然他妈的还接了一根给楼下搞房介的
<linsux> debian sid 出了名容易崩溃
<linsux> 你自己不会去弄一根独立的a
<walle> 草，房介的9台电脑，我们这边5户人家，4M，搞毛
<walle> 怎么自己去弄？
<walle> 教一下
<Morladim> 自己开电话 申请
<linsux> 你是美国回来的吗
<linsux> 这都不懂
<walle> linsux: 你说的对
<walle> linsux: 才回来个多月
<walle> linsux: 回来就碰到这种事情，草
<linsux> 老外
<walle> linsux: 天槽真快完蛋了
<Morladim> 我还以为房东把你撵出来了
<adam8157> linsux: 在我手里没咋崩溃 不过用sid是需要trouble shooting能力的
<Morladim> 多大个事儿...
<alvin_rxg> walle: 先对房东说，要自个儿开网络。然后自己跑电信或
<walle> 我怎么去自己拉一根？
<walle> alvin_rxg: 关键是我这边可能住6个月就走
<walle> alvin_rxg: 开网络要多少钱
<linsux> 听说过中国电信吗
<alvin_rxg> walle: 又没事，就说开通6个月呗
<walle> alvin_rxg: 要多少钱
<Morladim> 预付费的你自己去开通就行了
<Morladim> 不用管房东
<alvin_rxg> 不知道。
<walle> alvin_rxg: 需不需要电信的过来拉线什么的
<Morladim> 不过就几个月你用得着这么折腾么
<alvin_rxg> 怎么不用管了？不需要电话线么？
<alvin_rxg> xD
<walle> Morladim: 我搞it的，你说我妹网络，还搞什么
<Morladim> 那能上网就行了吧
<walle> Morladim: 不行
<alvin_rxg> walle: 那你开 arp 吧，你搞it的
<walle> Morladim: 我现在除了上irc就打不开网页
<walle> alvin_rxg: 搞arp破坏大家关系也麻烦
<Morladim> 你能上路由? 限制他们带宽呗
<stock-cn>  这里谁做svg矢量图比较熟练？
<stock-cn> 网络应该免费就好了，我家里的wifi都是不设密码的
<walle> Morladim: 路由？我看放路由那个房间里就住一傻逼
<Morladim> 我的wifi也没密码,不过我没广播id
<walle> Morladim: 他跟我说他也慢，就只有玩本地游戏，我草，真TM傻逼
<CyrusYzGTt> 電費。。
<Morladim> 无奈
<alvin_rxg> walle: 迅雷？
<walle> 和一群傻逼住一起我都要崩溃了
<CyrusYzGTt> 晚上 裝鬼
<walle> alvin_rxg: 我看了路由是这样的，我们5户人用，另外还有楼下的房介9台电脑一起用
<alvin_rxg> walle: ntop 看看谁谁流量大呗，然后跑去打人
<walle> alvin_rxg: 我草，这么多电脑4M网络搞毛
<alvin_rxg> nani?
<walle> alvin_rxg: 真有打人的心了
<alvin_rxg> ...
<alvin_rxg> walle: 去电信问问吧，说6个月
<walle> alvin_rxg: 我开始以为是大家晚上回来高峰比较慢，结果不管白天还是半夜都慢，妈逼的半夜3点都慢
<walle> alvin_rxg: 我网上搜搜
<alvin_rxg> walle: 那啥的9台电脑没关呗……迅雷开在那里……“upload”
<walle> 真受不了，现在的房介都他吗便宜
<walle> 骗人
<alvin_rxg> 这附近有人也很夸张的，100Mbit的网络，他说上网很卡，结果是发现有家伙开着迅雷在上传，单单上传就 700KB/s。。。
<walle> 租房的时候跟我说一户就是独立4M，现在搞来这种结果，妈逼的
<alvin_rxg> xD
<mayli> walle: arp attack
<Morladim> arp attack
<walle> alvin_rxg: ...祝那傻逼电脑被迅雷搞坏
<stock-cn> Morladim: 没广播ID什么意思？
<walle> mayli: 给 个简单的办法
<walle> mayli: 搞死他们
<Morladim> stock-cn wifi的id
<alvin_rxg> 电脑小白，外带个迅雷，整个网络就 over 了
<walle> alvin_rxg: 如果下面是9个开迅雷的，另外估计上面也好几个开迅雷的。。。就我一个没法开迅雷。。。那我崩溃了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 迅雷 很有做 ddos的潛質和工具
<alvin_rxg> walle: 开迅雷，他们自己上网也不行的啊。迅雷作为一个不道德的软件，是完全不会理会用户的
<Morladim> stock-cn: 不广播SSID
<CyrusYzGTt> QQ最之
<walle> 第一天我来的时候速度还蛮快的，有4M的潜质，后面越来越慢。。。
<Morladim> stock-cn 只能看 不能用
<alvin_rxg> 上传就有 700KB/s 的网络，我也想有……好开个服务器玩玩
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 我上传2M/S
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 2Mbit/s ?
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 2MB
<Morladim> Cherrot 奢侈
<alvin_rxg> wow
<Morladim> 我下载都不够2M
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 可惜到外网被NAT了，不好做服务器
<walle> alvin_rxg: 你教育网内部吧
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 晕…
<Morladim> …..
<alvin_rxg> walle: 我 alice 网络。
<walle> alvin_rxg: 这个是什么
<itrufeng> 网速好快
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 什么是alice?
<alvin_rxg> alice-dsl.de
<walle> 10001后面按多少是办理宽带业务资讯？
<Cherrot> walle: 我建议按0 让客服MM给你解答
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 我自认为是一个新手，大家玩了这么久LINUX，说说LINUX下有趣的程序吧。大家捧场！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354725 我接触电脑从2000年，从dos,win3,95,97,98,me,xp，03年曾尝试装redhat，可是没成功，一直关注着linux或unix; 现在爱上了linux,家里已经不运行xp了， 突发奇想看看linux下有什么好玩有趣的程 ...
<walle> alvin_rxg: 你这个网络咋搞？
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> should i say i'm in germany?
<Cherrot> XD
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 你的网络使用来搞的~~
<alvin_rxg> 可惜啊，当时轻信了别人，没去开那 100Mbit的网络
<Morladim> XD
<mayli> walle: try: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=304890
<kk> mayli ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - P2P 终结者 for Linux 出现啦
<walle> alvin_rxg: 这个网和电信宽带是一回事么
<alvin_rxg> walle: 没一回事。
<Cherrot> mayli: 这个链接今天被贴了N遍了 XD
<walle> Cherrot: ......
<itrufeng> p2p 终结者
<itrufeng> linux
<adam8157> microcai: 啧啧
<Cherrot> 有没有办法可以提高Unity的响应速度？现在开机顶多撑十几个小时Unity就扛不住了
<cJether> 有人吗
<cJether> 我这里有几本二手书想出售
<kk> cJether, ....  ㍪ 
<cJether> http://tan.kongfz.com/book/42615/
<cJether> 不是广告
<cJether> 群主不要T我
<cJether> 这都是我自己的苏
<cJether> 书
<cJether> 有一些技术的书
<cJether> 大家可以看看
<mayli> adam8157: 你不是群主，可以踢掉他
<Morladim> 八折也敢卖
<adam8157> mayli: 踢谁
<cJether> 别T我
<mayli> adam8157: cJether +b
<cJether> 都可以讲价
<cJether> 书都比较新
<Morladim> XD
<adam8157> lol
<cJether> 我说了别T啊
<cJether> 价格都是参考淘宝制定的
<mayli> cJether: 你刷屏了
<cJether> 。。。
<cJether> 那是因为这里没人说话
 * Cherrot 这要引起公愤了
<cJether> ……
<cJether> 我要怎么说才不会引起公愤
<Cherrot> cJether: 咋个能说这里没人说话呢……
<cJether> 难道我就不能说我想卖书嘛
<mayli> cJether: check the IRC Guide before you make a word
<cJether> 没多少人说话
 * Cherrot 看来 cJether 没去过别的IRC  XD
<cJether> 没完了啊
<cJether> 我懒得理你们
<zkwlx> 。
<adam8157> cJether: 扔淘宝上好了
<cJether> 淘宝上不好卖
<cJether> 14天以后自己就下架了
<cJether> 所以就放在孔夫子了
<alvin_rxg> 我看到了 21天
<microcai> adam8157: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzI1MDI1NzQ4.html 
<kk> microcai ⇪ ti: tmux 能重复输入到多个窗口。 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<microcai> adam8157: 这个功能
<cJether> 买的话可以讲价
<adam8157> microcai: 收藏 回家看
 * mayli 手头有多块巧克力怎么办？
<alvin_rxg> 曾经看到过一个笑话说如何 21天精通c++
<cJether> 出售呗
<adam8157> mayli: 快递给我
<alvin_rxg> 21天哦，真的21天  http://coolshell.cn/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Teach_Youself_CPP_21days.jpg
<alvin_rxg> mayli: 也分给我点
<mayli> adam8157 alvin_rxg check this https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/116872817622487856287/albums/posts/5677315683961102498
<cJether> ……
<cJether> 你们都用什么软件聊IRC呢
<cJether> 我就用最土的Xchat
<cJether> 感觉界面好难看
<alvin_rxg> mayli: 我要左下角那个
<alvin_rxg> cJether: 是啊，好难看
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 我已经吃了一包了
<alvin_rxg> cJether: 这个很漂亮 http://uploadpie.com/Zhv4N
<cJether> 想买书的找我
<stock-cn> cJether: 用emacs
<cJether> Q1224950473
<mayli> alvin_rxg: adam8157 你们就过过眼瘾吧
<adam8157> mayli: ...
<cJether> emacs不是文本编辑吗
<adam8157> cJether: irssi
<alvin_rxg> roshen 不知道这边有没有卖的
<stock-cn> cJether: 也可以聊IRC，QQ也行的，飞信也可以
<cJether> 我需要windows平台的
<stock-cn> cJether: 当命令终端用也可以，也可以编程
<stock-cn> cJether: windows下我也用emacs，有emacs for windows 你搜索吧
<alvin_rxg> mayli: http://goo.gl/TCMOE  好邪恶
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Photos - Google+
<Relaed> cJether: irssi才是最土
<cJether> 。。。
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 好像有不正确的内容被看到了
<alvin_rxg> xD
<stock-cn> cJether: emacs聊IRC比这个图更漂亮
<stock-cn> cJether: 如果你习惯用键盘多一些，建议用emacs，否则用其他的吧
<adam8157> alvin还是学生呢啊...
<stock-cn> 这里有熟悉svg矢量图的吗
<stock-cn> 雇用学生妹阿
<walle> 妈逼的，狗屁房东
<walle> 楼下的中介给了他一点钱就吧我们全部卖了，我草
<walle> 老子自己去拉宽带，20M才190
<walle> 妈的
<acergelff> 2M6个月190?
<walle> 20M/月 190rmb
<walle> 套餐
<acergelff> 20M？你实在开玩喜吗？
<stock-cn> walle: 不会吧，20M190Y
<acergelff> 光纤？
<stock-cn> walle: 是一个月吗
<walle> 我已经看厌这个sb房东了，为了那点小钱，搞得大家不爽，还他们开始不跟我说清楚，骗老子
<walle> 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 鬱悶，，我還在用 2MB/s 160元/月的，， 天殺的
<stock-cn> walle: 很多房东都那么小气的
<walle> CyrusYzGTt: 你那个不是套餐，套餐就好了
<acergelff> 4M  800/å¹´
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<walle> stock-cn: 鸡巴每个月百把块钱，每天才3块钱，鸡巴狗屁房东
<walle> 草
<Morladim> 20M 这么便宜?
<Ein-lio> 什么每个月百把块钱？
<microcai> Morladim: 那个  20M 是从你到联通机房 20M 
<microcai> Morladim: 从联通机房到 internel 只有 1M/s 
<Morladim> ...
<microcai> Morladim: 类似于用 100M/s 的以太网连到一个 512K 的ADSL 猫上
<walle> 老子下个程序，升个级浪费的时间早就可以吧那点鸡巴钱换回来
<walle> 我草
<acergelff> walle是哪里人？
<walle> 上海
<walle> 上海提速了，大家不知道
<acergelff> 哦，我说呢
<acergelff> 上海一个月190 也太便宜了吧
<walle> 我已经对这个傻逼房东彻底无语了，真想骂人
<walle> 关键是一开始就不跟我说清楚
<walle> 我还专门问了，他跟我说一个人独立用，4M
<walle> 我操
<Kamea> test
<walle> 草他吗180代
<kk> Kamea, ....  ㍪ 
<acergelff> 突然发现FZLTXH这个字体很漂亮啊
<Kamea> iGoogle: moto xt300还是xt316好？
<walle> 唉
<walle> 啊啊啊！！！！崩溃了
<walle> 被欺骗的感觉
<acergelff> 那令人蛋疼的2.8寸屏幕
<Kamea> iGoogle: 神啊，给点建议吧
<Kamea> acergelff: xt316?
<acergelff> 智能机用3.5以下的屏就是折磨自己的眼睛和手指头
<Kamea> acergelff: 唉，谁让俺现在是学生，手里真的没几个钱
<acergelff> 1300买好的多的安卓了
<Kamea> 推荐个？
<icesword> ??
<acergelff> 华为，中兴，加点钱买小米
<icesword> ?????????
<Morladim> 中兴V880
<walle> 我要开迅雷，干死他们，草
<Morladim> 海外版
<CyrusYzGTt> walle§ 開會員，，效果更佳
<Morladim> V880挺好滴
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<walle> CyrusYzGTt: 吧电驴，迅雷一起开
<Morladim> Kamea 你可以上淘宝看看
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ..
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: syn他们
<walle> CyrusYzGTt: 另外，疯狂ddos，搞死他们
<CyrusYzGTt> walle§ ..我一直開 mldonkey..
<Kamea> Morladim: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ ..不會，，
<acergelff> 做一个arp欺骗解决所有问题
<walle> CyrusYzGTt: mldonkey不好用
<Kamea> walle: 一台机子ddos没效果
<CyrusYzGTt> walle§ ..我覺得好用
<walle> CyrusYzGTt: 没windows下好用
<CyrusYzGTt> walle§ .. 。。木有用 windows..
<walle> Kamea: 嘿嘿，我4何8线程服务器，8g内存，还不搞死他
<icesword> ?????
<Kamea> walle: ...
<Kamea> walle: 服务器？
<acergelff> 1300现在差不多能买到戴妃了都
<walle> 我只能说房东是个傻逼，另外笑而不语，过几天不行老子自己去搞网
<walle> Kamea: 差不多
<icesword> ??
<Kamea> walle: 有钱
<icesword> ?????????
<Kamea> 方舟子要刷李开复？
<Kamea> 谁知道？
<icesword> ?
<acergelff> ?
<icesword> ?????
<Kamea> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1214312120?pn=1
<kk> Kamea ⇪ ti: 【不出所料】方舟子团队果然咬向了李开复！！！！！！！_方舟子吧_贴吧 
<Kamea> http://tech.ifeng.com/internet/detail_2011_11/22/10830761_0.shtml
<kk> Kamea ⇪ t: 李开复回应方舟子质疑 称副教授身份非造假_科技频道_凤凰网
<Kamea> 小k速度怎么变慢了？
<icesword> lol
<acergelff> 方舟子是谁
<icesword> metbsd, hi
<metbsd> ?
<icesword> metbsd, ???????
 * acergelff test
 * Kamea 各位给点建议呀
<Kamea> MeaCulpa_: 胖子
<acergelff> IRC里怎么引用别人的名字
<Yuri1> acergelff: 按Tab
<acergelff> 按了没反映
<acergelff> 我用的是xChat
<acergelff> Yuri1, 哦，是这样么
<jyfl987> 呵呵 方舟子也要吃饭哈
<Kamea> acergelff: xchat最少要按三个键才行
<Kamea> roylez: 主席，给点建议行不
<acergelff> Kamea: 哪三个键呢
<supercatexpert> irssi 按Tab出来的是/msg
<Kamea> acergelff: nick的前三个字母
 * Kamea 还是web chat好，只用按一个字母就能自动补全，哈哈
<acergelff> 有archlinux的中文IRC么
<supercatexpert> irssi也只要一个字母就可以
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助vsftp服务器怎么安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354732 统计信息: 发表于 由 lxc375946496 — 2011-11-22 19:22 
<Yuri1> acergelff: 有的
<Yuri1> acergelff: 在OFTC
<slacker_HD> Hello
<Yuri1> acergelff: 不过这里隐藏了很多archer, 
<kk> slacker_HD, 好  ㍫ 
<Kamea> supercatexpert: moto xt300 xt316那个更好，给点建议
<Kamea> adam8157: 阿当
<adam8157> Kamea: ?
<Kamea> 想入手一款手机，moto xt300还是,xt316.哪个更好点，给点建议呗
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • burg主题不能保存！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354734 无论是从开机启动修改还是从burg-emu修改都无法保存主题，只好修改/boot/burg/burgenv下的这个文件才行。之前好像修改过这个文件的，不知怎么搞的现在保存不了主题了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 令狐帅帅 — 2011-11-22 19:34 
<acergelff> Yuri1: OFTC哪个频道呢
<Ein-lio> Kamea: 我用的就是moto xt300.
<Kamea> Ein-lio: 终于找到有人用的了
<supercatexpert> Kamea:  我是用N900的……
<Kamea> Ein-lio: 讲讲使用感受，有什么优缺点
<Kamea> supercatexpert: ...
<Kamea> supercatexpert: 你跟裸姐用的是一个型号
<supercatexpert> 反正我是不会考虑Android, iOS, WP7的手机的~~~
<Kamea> supercatexpert: linux mobile好像有这么个系统
<supercatexpert> N900是什么系统乃可以自己去查查
<Ein-lio> Kamea: moto xt 300。优点是有全键盘。缺点是配置低，
<supercatexpert> N900也有全键盘~
<Kamea> Ein-lio: 打字速度怎么样
<Kamea> Ein-lio: 键盘有没有感觉有点小，容不容易输入错
<supercatexpert> ……手机的键盘怎么可能会感觉大的……
<supercatexpert> 肯定都比手指小得多
<supercatexpert> 何况还是全键盘……
<Ein-lio> 键盘是有点小。不过比诺基亚E71的键盘按键要大
<Kamea> Ein-lio: 带没带蓝牙键盘，就是用蓝牙键盘连接上输入
<Ein-lio> 没必要蓝牙键盘吧
<Ein-lio> 屏幕那么小。。。
<Kamea> Ein-lio: 哦
<Kamea> Ein-lio: 你最不满意的地方是？
<Ein-lio> 配置低
<Kamea> Ein-lio: 跑2Ma的软件卡不
<Kamea> Ein-lio: 2M
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx输入"鄄城"词组容易崩溃,不知怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354736 崩溃信息如下: Code: Info:MyErrorsHandlers.c:73-Fcitx接收到信号: 11 Obtained 10 stack frames. fcitx() [0x804cee3] [0xc5c400] fcitx() [0x80651e3] fcitx() [0x8064c00] fcitx() [0x804f289] fcitx() [0x8050ed0] fcitx() [0x805a66c] fcitx() [0x805b01b] fcitx() [0x8054fb3] /usr/lib/l ...
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 悲剧的电源管理acpi http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354741 我的笔记本是神舟k580，装上后每次都得打上acpi=off，不然就紫屏进不去，估计是识别不了，现在老悲剧了，都不知道咋解决，想找驱动吧，没有靠谱的 统计信息: 发表于 由 yu5358979 — 2011-11-22 20:24 
<slacker_HD> :-D
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 來自維基百科創辦者Jimmy Wales的個人呼籲 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354746 维基百科，大家都知道的。自己看，不解释。 http://is.gd/K7Ar1e PayPal里暂时没钱，正好跟学生会的人商量一下能不能在学校里开展募捐。不能的话把我adsense的收入全部捐过去。 统计信息: 发表于 由 phoenixlzx — 2011-11-22 20:49 
<namoamitabuddha> 刚刚升级内核, 提示cfg80211: failed to add phy80211 symlink to netdev!
<namoamitabuddha> 怎么回事
<Freebuilder> 刚进入聊天室又提示 #Ubuntu-CN :http://www.ubuntu.org.cn ，但每次 kk 发链接又都是 .com.cn ！
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ t: Homepage | Ubuntu
<Freebuilder> kk, www.ubuntu.com.cn
<namoamitabuddha> 请教
<Freebuilder> kk, http://www.ubuntu.com.cn
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: Homepage | Ubuntu
<kjk> gvim在win7下怎么查看默认文本编码
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 你居然把公司电脑关了？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: @office
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 啥情况今？加班还是组会？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 边看柯南 边跑rhnqa...
<flashlab>  /help
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问是发行版本决定性能，还是内核版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354755 是不是低版本ubuntu通过更新内核也能实现新版本的性能？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 c300fan — 2011-11-22 21:12 
<namoamitabuddha> gdm3如何配置
<ilovezoe> 谁推荐一个css素材网啊.感激不尽.
<ilovezoe> 我記得之前有一個是在某人簽名裏的.不記得在哪了.
<yanqian> hi,我遇到个奇怪的现象，宿舍的两个路由器A和B：
<yanqian> 用A时：Windows下可以拨上PPTP VPN，但是Linux和ipad都不行；
<yanqian> 用B时：Windows 、Linux、ipad都可以；
<yanqian> 如果是路由器问题，但是为什么windows下反而可以呢？连的VPN都是同一个地址
<CyrusYzGTt> 條件模糊，
<xxc> 大家好，请问一下谁知道现在debian用的是2.4的内核，还是2.6的内核啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 無所解答，， 看小說去
<zkwlx> 2.6
<xxc> 。。。有什么办法用2.4啊
<linsux> debian is the shit
<xxc> 。。。我正在装
<junkao> /bin/rm: cannot remove `libtoolT’: No such file or directory 编译MYSQL出现这个错误，是啥问题～～
<yanqian> 其实需要详细log的话，我也可以提供pppd的debug信息，但是我在pppd的官方网站上查了，提示是路由器不支持GRE封装等原因导致，但是这样也解释不通，windows下是同样的设定方式，就OK……
<junkao> 网上找了好久，了没个明白的解答。
<xxc> linsux:推荐一个稳定点的
<zkwlx> 蛋疼
<linsux> rhel
<CyrusYzGTt> 條件不成熟 
<CyrusYzGTt> 無所解答，， 看小說去
<xxc> 。。。redhat?
<xxc> ee去哪了？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ xxc 竟然不知道你
<xxc> 刚刚看到
<linsux> redhat enterprise
<xxc> 奇怪的说，咋bot都找不到了
<linsux> the best
<soiamso> xxc: 还用 2.4 神奇
<xxc> 。。。ati老旧显卡
<xxc> 研究后发现2.4的内核还是支持的
<xxc> 有什么办法让内核降级
<xxc> 好像不行
<mao> 又试了一把ubuntu11.10，还是没有好感觉
<acergelff> 11.10各种蛋疼
<soiamso> xxc: gentoo
<yanqian> xxc: 降级？可以直接找一个旧版本系统安装。
<namoamitabuddha> lightdm如何切换账户
<soiamso> xxc: dbus hal 不能在 2.4 上运行, 可能Udev 也不可以 。。
<acergelff> centos
<ilovezoe> 求css素材網啊.有冇有?
<mao> acergelff, centos作桌面看起来好古典啊
<xxc> ubuntu 8.04是啥内核
<xxc> 2.6.24 
<acergelff> 我昨天刚装的centos做桌面用的，现在是arch+centos爽系统
<soiamso> xxc: 只要USB能插入然后识别的都是 2.6
<xxc> 不呢运行dbus么
<acergelff> mao: arch内核太新了，能耗是个问题
<mao> acergelff, 没有用过，曾经想安装，但是用U盘怎么也启动不来，就放弃了
<namoamitabuddha> archlinux现在用啥内核
<acergelff> mao: 我这里倒是u盘怎么都装不上fedora和suse，无奈之下才下的centos
<acergelff> namoamitabuddha: 3.x
<acergelff> namoamitabuddha: 3.1.1
<namoamitabuddha> acergelff: debian也是
<mao> acergelff, 真是怪了，我能启动redhat家族的，启动不了suse
<namoamitabuddha> 3.1.0-1-686-pae
<acergelff> mao: suse服务器那令人蛋疼的网速，我花了两天时间拖回来，完了还启动不了。。。
<mao> acergelff, 哈哈，我是急急忙忙的从厦门大学脱了下来，发现启动不了，尝试各种方法还是不行。
<mao> acergelff, 是在不行了费张光盘吧
<acergelff> 笔记本的光驱早就魂归天际了，现在在光驱位躺着的是sdb
<mao> acergelff, 自己加了块硬盘？
<mao> acergelff, 怎么放的啊
<acergelff> 恩，反正光驱几年也用不上
<acergelff> 有光驱位硬盘架的，外观看起来是个光驱，里面有sata接头的
<flashlab> win7可以和ubuntu共存吗
<xhh> flashlab: 可以
<mao> flashlab, 当然了
<drazet> goagent翻墙很好用
<flashlab> 麻烦不
<flashlab> 能推荐个比较稳妥的办法吗
<xhh> flashlab: 先装win7，留足够的空间给ubuntu，再装ubuntu
<mao> flashlab, 安装ubuntu的时候选择好分区是不会弄掉win的分区的
<flashlab> 装在F盘可以吗
<cece> hi
<kk> cece, 好  ㍮ 
<moriramar> flashlab, 可以。
<moriramar> flashlab, 裝在C盤都沒事。
<mao> flashlab, 随便装在那个盘
<moriramar> flashlab, 只要上面有足夠的空間就行了。
<flashlab> 囧 C盘本来就很紧张
<acergelff> 装在F盘可以吗....................................无语凝耶
<moriramar> flashlab, 給到10G以上就沒什麼壓力了。
<xxc> 大家都用什么窗口管理器呢？
<flashlab> 试试看吧
<xxc> fvwm？openbox？
<acergelff> openbox
<flashlab> 什么管理器？
<xxc> wm
<flashlab> irc的？
<acergelff> 窗口系统的，就是控制标题栏如何显示，窗口的最大化最小化切换之类的
<xxc> Window Managers for X
<moriramar> flashlab, 不是，他們說的是窗口管理器。
<moriramar> flashlab, 一些有特別需求（比如精簡、平鋪）的用戶會選擇自己的窗口管理器。
<xxc> 有人用平铺没
<xhh> xxc: 我用的awesome
<moriramar> acergelff, 另外那個是噎。
<acergelff> moriramar: ???
<adam8157> gfrog: 还在
<adam8157> ?
<moriramar> acergelff, 無語凝“噎”
<MeaCulpa_> wow
<acergelff> moriramar: 呵呵，谢谢指正
 * MeaCulpa_ 三斤涮肉下肚
<xxc> 现在我都不知道用什么了。。。郁闷
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 你要長游泳圈了。
 * MeaCulpa_ windows都盒子
<MeaCulpa_> moriramar: 早有了，我那是轮胎了
<xhh> xxc: 你之前用什么的？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_, 那還吃……
<xxc> gnome
<xxc> 自带的
<acergelff> 看到涮肉我饿了，出去觅食
<moriramar> xxc, Metacity呀，那不很好嗎？
<xhh> xxc: 据我所知，openbox不错
<MeaCulpa_> ob内用
<MeaCulpa_> 效果好，但是有点闷
<xhh> xxc: 归根到底，还是自己试了才知道哪个合自己胃口
<acergelff> 现在发现arch+openbox的反应速度竟然和fedora16的gnome3一样。。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> xxc: 你还是别问了，自己去试试看嘛...你键盘用的多还是鼠标用的多
<xxc> 键盘
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，苦逼青年今天没有把patch调明白，晚上睡不着啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我估计这次就好了...同样苦啊
<MeaCulpa_> xxc: 键盘用的多的，推荐瓦片了
<xxc> 最好可以不用鼠标
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<xxc> 平铺么
<MeaCulpa_> xxc: 不用鼠标那只有瓦片了
<xxc> 我也是这样想的
<MeaCulpa_> xxc: 当然盒子也能搞成那样
 * adam8157 awesome路过
<MeaCulpa_> xxc: 装个awesome,最傻瓜的瓦片，体验一下看看喜欢不喜欢
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: awesome升级，rc.lua就废了...现在不知道好不好
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 从我开始用就没这样过
<xxc> awesome的配置是lue的？。。不会啊
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你开始的太晚了...要不就是ubuntu根本不更新
<adam8157> xxc: lua 照着葫芦画瓢
<xhh> MeaCulpa_: wmii应该比awesome还要傻瓜点把
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 不晚啊, debian sid 而且awesome开发快停滞了...
<MeaCulpa_> xxc: 恩，与其说是配置文件，不如说是WM的一部分
 * gfrog 晚上思维能力显著下降啊，以后每天早起码代码。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 配置文件用lua写，那就不是wm解析配置，而是配置被调用了...高级阿
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 关于触摸板的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354760 我的机器是 DELL XPS M1330 系统是 UBUNTU 11.10 在进入 UBUNTU 2D模式时，触摸板一点反映都没有。 但是进入UBUNTU 3D模式时，就是正常的进入系统时，触摸板是可以用的。 驱动应该是没有问题。 就是不知道在进入 UBUNTU 2D模式后，怎么加载这个触摸 ...
<xhh> adam8157: 停滞？！
<xxc> 。。。要是py的配置文件多好
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 但问题是，这样的wm不会动态load配置文件
<adam8157> xhh: en
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 可以reload
<MeaCulpa_> xxc: 没关系的，我现在用的wm, 根本就是人家github里写的玩的
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: reload不是动态
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 每次check 然后加载, 配置就是wm的一部分再跑了
<adam8157> 在
<xhh> adam8157: awesome要是真停滞了，我就用回wmii/dwm了，suckless写的东西貌似很稳定
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 比方说
<adam8157> xhh: xxc lua适合嵌入, 而且语法很简单, 作为配置文件很合适, 尤其用编程语言当配置 扩展性很强的
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我的*box, 菜单里有一项是当前cpu load 前三的进程，在我鼠标激发菜单事件的时候，这个菜单内容才被写入的
<adam8157> xhh: suckless的东西确实不错
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: awesome就做不到
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: awesome也许可以，但不是这个思路
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 这个当然可以...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: lua是一个编程语言啊亲
<xxc> 有用Ion的么
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 没那么简单吧，我盒子的话，直接些txt即可
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: nonono
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 可以起个线程
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 解析编程语言的开销远大于解析ini
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 解析编程语言的开销远大于解析ini,对不对？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 比如awesome好多实时监控的插件
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: lua解释器能比grep快？
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我知道，但是那不是我熟悉的思路
<moriramar> adam8157, 問下，Lua是不是也像Lisp一樣語法嚴格S-Exp的？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: lua解释器不快的...
<adam8157> moriramar: 不懂
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: awesome自己不带lua解释，对把
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 不带
<xxc> 不是吧，lue是s表达式？
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我通过awesome激发的事件，不能直接在awesome里解析，对把
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: lua解释器才200+k...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 必须调用解释器
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 貌似是
<moriramar> xxc, 哦，不是的。那就對了。我去年看到一文這麼說，我想了很久，覺得不是。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 但是传统的txt配置文件，就可以
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 扩展性弱啊
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 用户可以随时生成配置文件
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: unix世界，行编辑是传统
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 这倒是
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我用lua生成文本文件，不也一样么？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 所以就會有像sysctl -a所展現的可讀性讓人抓狂的東西？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 哦 我明白你的意思了
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 既然用了lua,我用lua动态生成一文本文件供awesome来解析，不好么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 不知道awesome内部怎么处理的...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 你这不费了两道劲儿么...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 恩，我的意思就是，我的思路还是传统的思路，awesome的可能领先一点
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 关键是用lua可以自己写模块嵌入进去...你的是"配置" 而awesome的配置其实是"扩展"
<xxc> 若若的问一下，awesome窗口大小怎么配置啊
<adam8157> xxc: 大小?
<adam8157> xxc: 最新的默认配置其实把这个禁用了 "虽然有写"
<adam8157> 要先tag 然后按键调整
<xxc> 什么键hjkl么
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 对，我的思路还是老思路
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 但是大部分人都象我，只会grep,不会lua
<adam8157> xxc: mod+hl
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 照着葫芦画瓢啊
<xxc> mod+h1？
<xxc> hi？
<xxc> hl
<adam8157> h or l
<adam8157> 很少用...
<kk> xxc, 好  ㍮ 
<xxc> mod是？
<adam8157> xxc: win
<adam8157> xxc: 但是新版本要tag... 而tag动作的配置没有在默认配置里
<kai_> 请问为什么我安装kubuntu 11.10，再安装了Bunblebee后，机子的风扇一直狂叫？
<moriramar> kai_, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bumblebee#Power_Management 你可以參考下這裏。
<moriramar> kai_, 似乎電源管理情况不是太對。
<kai_> kubuntu不知道怎么禁用触摸板
<kai_> 有会的么
<kai_> 教教我
<moriramar> kai_, KDE沒有好用的官方的觸摸板控制程式。你可能看一下ksynaptics，但是可能會因為需要xf86-input-synaptics而不是太管用。
<xhh> kai_: 我一般都是直接在bios里禁用的
<moriramar> kai_, Qt程式的話，有一個QSynaptics
<moriramar> kai_, 哦，現在叫TouchFreeze
<kai_> 我试试
<kai_> ENABLE_POWER_MANAGEMENT=Y  是不是只要这么设置下就OK了？
<gfrog> adam8157_gone: 走了？
<gfrog> adam8157_gone: 俺也刚好搞定。。
<adam8157_gone> gfrog: 准备中
<adam8157_gone> nice
<moriramar> kai_, 我不確定，我是A卡用戶。
<kai_> moriramar, 你a卡用什么
<moriramar> kai_, 我沒有雙顯卡。
<moriramar> kai_, 不用這些。
<kai_> 。。
<kai_> 双显卡到哪里都蛋疼
<kai_> win7也不好用
<kai_> 有些程序死活用不了独显
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 安装无线网卡驱动后，速度只有3k，怎么回事啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354766 老鸟些，我用的是ubuntu 11.10 ，腾达（TENDA）W811M 150M mini无线网卡，在我安装的驱动后，能正常连接到无线网络，但是速度悲剧了，在信号满格的时候通过系统监测器看也只有2.3K左右的速度，连接到路由器 ...
<kai_> 你们是不是用的xchat
<kai_> 没用过usb网卡
<kai_> 有可能是频段设置问题
<kai_> 周围有很多无线路由器的话,大家的频段不要设成一样的
<kai_> 我的设置的是13
<moriramar> kai_, 我用的xchat
<kai_> 我重启下系统
<kai_> 重启好
<acergelff> 用了systemd之后，启动时间缩短到了9秒，真是谁用谁知道
<wowotou> s
<moriramar> kai_, 就在這說就好。
<moriramar> acergelff, ……你什麼系統？
<acergelff> moriramar: arch
<kai_> 恩
<moriramar> acergelff, 哦。我這用Gentoo OpenRC的。一直想換，一直不覺得是主要因素。
<moriramar> acergelff, 我這上了LUKS加密，限速步應該是我打密碼。
<acergelff> 我这里开机还开了httpd和mysql
<acergelff> moriramar: 用gentoo的都必须膜拜
<moriramar> acergelff, 沒有吧。反正我用Gentoo是因為第一次安裝Arch編譯核心居然Panic了，所以就換Gentoo了。
<moriramar> acergelff, 換完了還罵着Arch傻屄，現在看是我二了。
<acergelff> moriramar: 哈哈，人不中二枉少年
<Naked89> 有人？
<moriramar> Naked89, 有人，有很多人。
<moriramar> acergelff, 說得好。
<acergelff> moriramar: gentoo太费机器了，我这3年的老本舍不得折腾，还是arch好啊
<void1> acergelff: 我via 1g cpu还在gentoo，放心用吧
<acergelff> void1: 总觉得gentoo太折腾了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 内存到了，状况良好
<Naked89> linuxmint12什么时候会出
<whsailing> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 22 日 星期二 23:46:28
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Naked89> fd
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 明天一定死机。
<whsailing> using n900 to view irc
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你机器死机没？
<knownbad> 经常。
<alvin_rxg> 什么情况？
<alvin_rxg> 买了4公斤土豆，准备代替米饭
<flashlab> 还有活的吗
<mayli> flashlab: we all zombeee
<alvin_rxg> zhaaaaaaaaa!!!! BRAINNNNNNN!!!!!
<knownbad> 土豆泥加奶油。
<knownbad> 也不知，但我怀疑是synergy。
<alvin_rxg> 多内存？
<knownbad> 不是硬死，只软死。
<alvin_rxg> 这……不是 kernel panic 就好
<knownbad> 不是内存。
<nikerlong> 请问我以前能够直接挂载NTFS格式的移动硬盘，今天怎么就不行了呢？
<alvin_rxg> nikerlong: 今天 ntfs 大叔休假
<nikerlong> 产假？
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚，他又没说
<nikerlong> 那你帮我问下他呢
<alvin_rxg> firefox 有没有办法强制改变页面宽度啊… 每次要拉滚动条……
<alvin_rxg> nikerlong: 先问问 dmesg 吧，他可能说 ntfs 干嘛去了
<nikerlong> dmesg，请问NTFS大叔今天怎么不上班啊？
<nikerlong> 我挂载不了啊
<alvin_rxg> nikerlong: 打开终端，输入 dmesg，然后看看后边有啥关于 ntfs 的信息
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<nikerlong> 好大一串啊
<knownbad> 似乎web developer可以
<nikerlong> 我按网上的做法，安装了一个NTFS－CONFIG
<nikerlong> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<nikerlong> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1
<nikerlong> 结果是上面那样
<alvin_rxg> nikerlong: 先尝试挂在一次，然后 dmesg | tail -n 20   再贴到 code.bulix.org
<nikerlong> 说是只有ROOT才行
<alvin_rxg> 晕。那问题比较明确了呗，要 root
<alvin_rxg> 啥是 ntfs config ?
<nikerlong> 我怎么把自己加入到root？我想让它自动挂载，以前都可以啊
<nikerlong> ntfs-config
<alvin_rxg> nikerlong: 别把自己加到root，不然你还是用回 windows。
<nikerlong> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<alvin_rxg> 简单说下那是干嘛用的东西？
<alvin_rxg> p   ntfs-config                          - Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devic
<nikerlong> 我用UBUNTU都四年了，再不用瘟到死了
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> nikerlong: 那你目前啥环境？啥 file manager? 可以的话，我建议你直接装 gvfs，由gvfs 来帮你挂载
<nikerlong> 我现在是UBUNTU10.04lts
<alvin_rxg> nikerlong: 强，我linux都还没超过3年
<nikerlong> 我是菜鸟
<alvin_rxg> 不是都 4年了？……
<nikerlong> 4年也没学到什么啊
<nikerlong> 我学医的，不是学计算机了
<nikerlong> gvfs是啥？
<alvin_rxg> ok. 那你先说下当前环境，当前使用的 file manager
<alvin_rxg> 真是的，我机器上咋也有 gvfs 了……明明用不到
<nikerlong> ？
<alvin_rxg> 真是的， gstreamer 的 recommend
<alvin_rxg> nikerlong: ?
<nikerlong> 怎么了？
<alvin_rxg> 没事。
<alvin_rxg> nikerlong: gvfs 是 userspace 的虚拟系统
<nikerlong> 算了，还不如VIRTUALBOX呢
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> 这不是 virtualbox...
<alvin_rxg> 我之前说错了， 是虚拟文件系统
<metbsd> 还不如win7
<alvin_rxg> 那就用 windows呗。 xD
<metbsd> win7 32bit好像只能用2g内存？
<alvin_rxg> <4G
<Colin-shzsc> 用 Arch 的有 N 卡驱动更新到 290.10 的出现问题的吗？
<Colin-shzsc> 我这里完全没法以正常的方式退出图形界面，连临时切到 tty 都会卡死掉
<Colin-shzsc> 于是我一气之下直接换成 nouveau 了……
<Colin-shzsc> 反正我也没有打游戏的需要，也几乎不看片子
<Colin-shzsc> 不过刚才试了下，用 nouveau 的情况下用 VLC 放视频基本无鸭梨
<Colin-shzsc> 神奇，GNOME 的那些小游戏居然都不依赖 GNOME 的库
<mayli> llllllllllllllllllllllllll
<alvin_rxg> 快一点了，还不睡吗？
<Colin-shzsc> 至少现在看来 nouveau 比我想象中要给力一些
<knownbad> 好想回家睡觉去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 不睡
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: nani?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: servus
<alvin_rxg1> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/43a39d58gw1dncv0zhw8ij.jpg
<alvin_rxg> gruß got
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 闹痔疮了
<alvin_rxg> 好惨
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<alvin_rxg> 是因为你老婆玩多了的结果？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 滚
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 觉少。吃烧烤吃的
<alvin_rxg> 上火咯？
<alvin_rxg> d多吃点蔬菜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是上上周日吃了烤肉和烤蛋糕
<alvin_rxg> 那也就一次啊？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是持续长久
<alvin_rxg> 慢慢享受吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 邪门。内存还没到
<alvin_rxg> 我那是昨天寄出的，今天到
<alvin_rxg>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<alvin_rxg> Mem:          2025       1001       1024          0         66        629
<moriramar> gebjgd, 我吃了1年素，再也沒鬧過。
<gebjgd> moriramar: 唉。。。
<gebjgd> moriramar: 不行啊。不吃肉能吃什么
<alvin_rxg> 就大致每餐 蔬菜:肉 > 2:1
<moriramar> gebjgd, 我現在吃肉噁心。
<gebjgd> moriramar: 厉害
<moriramar> gebjgd, 也不能說噁心，反正不如青菜豆腐好吃。
<gebjgd> moriramar: 没豆腐
<moriramar> gebjgd, 我們家現在1年用不掉1瓶醬油，鹽也很少。
<alvin_rxg> 鸡蛋是荤是素？
<moriramar> gebjgd, 什麼味精根本沒有。
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, 嚴格素食算葷。
<alvin_rxg> moriramar: 羡慕啊……我这边1个月一瓶酱油。我都没碰过
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, 你要能受得了天天吃白水煮的飯也行。
<alvin_rxg> 有点盐就好
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, 我吃菜都是白水煮加點點盬。今天吃的白水煮的牛肉湯。
<gebjgd> moriramar: 靠.这叫吃素
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, 朋友來我們家都要出去吃，在家吃1頓就不吃了。
<alvin_rxg> 没点油啊？
<moriramar> gebjgd, 我不是素食者，只是熱衷吃素。
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, 不用，就肉裹那點油差不多了。
<alvin_rxg> 对我来说，油和盐都需要，但都少量而已
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你老婆也喜欢拿玉米戳你屁眼？
<moriramar> knownbad, ……
<moriramar> knownbad, 為什麼用“也”？
<alvin_rxg> 玉米棒
<knownbad> 土法通便
<moriramar> 太兇殘了。
<knownbad> 嗯，玉米棒。
<knownbad> 在台湾玉米都是在棒子上的。
<knownbad> 要煮也后来切。
<alvin_rxg> 玉米，这边的奢侈品
<knownbad> 来美国后才发觉玉米有装袋的。
<alvin_rxg> 这边便宜的玉米是罐头
<knownbad> moriramar: 你那个？
<knownbad> 这里是冷冻的便宜。
<moriramar> knownbad, 什麼？痔瘡？
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, 你在美國嗎？
<alvin_rxg> deu
<moriramar> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我现在就靠喝radler去火了
<knownbad> moriramar: 打错了。问你哪位
<moriramar> knownbad, 什麼哪位？我是網友moriramar。
<moriramar> knownbad, 有什麼問題嗎？
<knownbad> 有消肿药膏。
<moriramar> 這裹不搞實名制吧？
<knownbad> 没，只问问。  以为你是贱猫。
<moriramar> gebjgd, 要寄馬應龍嗎？
<moriramar> knownbad, 哦，我不是。
<gebjgd> moriramar: 什么叫马应龙？
<gebjgd> moriramar: 不懂
<knownbad> 拿凡是林抹屁眼就好了。
<moriramar> gebjgd, 馬應龍軟膏，治外痔效果不錯。
<gebjgd> moriramar: 没有
<gebjgd> moriramar: 我每次都是外痣
<alvin_rxg> "每次" 还很多次了？……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有5 6次了
<alvin_rxg> 好惨……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 稍稍改善下饮食习惯。素:荤 > 2:1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和熬夜久坐有关系
<alvin_rxg> 我是说体积比例 ._.
<alvin_rxg> 我也一样啊。咋没问题？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 中午饭不能保证
<alvin_rxg> 晚会儿游戏，到9点 spoj
<alvin_rxg> 吃面包呗
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 午饭不是中餐吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 食堂很多都是肉。看来我要吃素食了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上哪儿找去
<alvin_rxg> salat
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 从来不吃生冷蔬菜
<alvin_rxg> 那……你晚餐多吃点素的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老婆在家还行
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，女人吃素的一般是为了减肥。你也跟着减肥吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 像是今天她现在还没到家。我就只能吃dönner了
<alvin_rxg> 打枪咯～
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我老婆不用减肥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她需要增肥
<alvin_rxg> 为啥吃 dönner 啊？不自己烧点？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没时间，没心情
<alvin_rxg> dönner 还行吧，挺多素的
<alvin_rxg> 好吧。最近很忙的样子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小上网本真是好东西。省电安静
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://web.6park.com/bbs/messages/29787.html
<sevk> gebjgd ⇪ t: 众多女明星全裸艳照，惊爆你的眼球
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad 真的假的啊
<knownbad> 你老婆？
<knownbad> 不是，看起来就假。
<alvin_rxg> idea? http://www.spoj.pl/problems/COINS/
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Problem COINS
<ofan> alvin_rxg: n <= n / 2 + n / 3 + n / 4
<alvin_rxg> 然后 n/2 作为一个 coin，继续 exchange
<alvin_rxg> so , 1 000 000 000 的时候，本地测试 TLE, 光 10000 就要2、3秒…
<ofan> n/2=n/4 * 2
<alvin_rxg> 那也仅仅缩短了不到 1/3 的时间。
<sevk>  06:11
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-23
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁~~!
<roylez_> tenzu: http://tom.preston-werner.com/2011/11/22/open-source-everything.html
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Open Source (Almost) Everything
<tenzu> roylez_: humble bundle出了aquaria
<roylez_> tenzu: 我玩过了
<roylez_> tenzu: 似乎是第二个bundle的
<tenzu> roylez_: 别的似乎没啥意思, 我连着买了几个都不好玩
<roylez_> tenzu: 恩
<roylez_> tenzu: 你先搜索下youtube游戏视频再买嘛
<roylez_> tenzu: 你这个有米的人哪
<tenzu> roylez_: 我...反正我总共只花了SGD10
<tenzu> roylez_: 上次那个是别人买单
<roylez_> tenzu: 哦
<tenzu> roylez_: 以后不买了, 不过希望收藏个aquaria
<roylez_> tenzu: 你要不，我能找到下载
<tenzu> roylez_: 要, 所有的版本包括soundtracks都要
<roylez_> tenzu: ...有难度呢
<tenzu> roylez_: 那...至少弄个soundtracks吧
<eexp> 2个博士。。
<hamo> roylez_: 主席...
<roylez_> tenzu: http://mirror.alz3abi.com/index.php?dir=Games/Linux/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Alzaabi Mirrors
<eexp> 难道 tenzu 准备回家，投奔 roylez
<roylez_> tenzu: 没有soundtrack
<eexp> 最近搞得火热
<tenzu> eexp: 拜神
<roylez_> tenzu: 你找到ost也给我个链接，据说aquaria还有2的
<roylez_> tenzu: 我找到ost了
<missing> eexp: 哟,irc实名制了?
<missing> roylez_: 主席早上好!
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.filecrop.com/aquaria-ost.html
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Aquaria Ost - Download
<missing> tenzu: 疼疼早
<roylez_> missing: 咪咪早
<missing> ^_^
<tenzu> missing: 咪咪早啊
 * missing 大家早上好~
<tenzu> roylez_: 这是啥搜索引擎, 这么NB
<roylez_> tenzu: 专搜盗版的...
<tenzu> roylez_: 坚决ctrl+D
<roylez_> tenzu: ctl-D是啥？bookmark？
<roylez_> tenzu: http://mirror.alz3abi.com/index.php?dir=Games/Mac%20OS%20X/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Alzaabi Mirrors
<roylez_> tenzu: MAC版的aquaria
<roylez_> eexp: ee，你为啥不用i打头的马甲了？
<tenzu> roylez_: megaupload显示有人在用NTU的ip下载
<tenzu> roylez_: 这玩意儿还得挂ssh...
<roylez_> tenzu: o...
<roylez_> tenzu: 很正常
<roylez_> tenzu: 我下filesonic必须挂ssh
 * itrufeng 早上好啊 各位
<eexp> 才开会。吃饭去。
<eexp> 你们继续基情
 * tenzu 目送神
<itrufeng> 恩 一起目送
<tenzu> roylez_: filesonic我这儿倒是不用挂ssh
<tenzu> roylez_: aquaria这游戏真不错
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 11.10关机的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354790 命令行下: Code: sudo shutdown -h now 可以顺利关机；但 Code: sudo halt 却会一直卡在关机进度条那，不知是否是传说中的“虫子”。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liweiweilw — 2011-11-23 9:05 
<roylez_> tenzu: 必须的，不知道2什么时候出
<tenzu> roylez_: 都等了好多年了
<tenzu> roylez_: 我第一次玩aquaria的时候还没摸过linux
<itrufeng> aquaria 是什么
<itrufeng> game?
<tenzu> itrufeng: 嗯嗯
<itrufeng> tenzu: soka
<tenzu> itrufeng: 中文名字好像叫<宝瓶>
<itrufeng> tenzu: 画面貌似不是很好
<tenzu> itrufeng: 美式画风不是所有人都喜欢,不过BGM和游戏性都非常好
<itrufeng> tenzu: 是吧 我很少玩这种的还 平时
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac263791/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 印度达人秀【阿三已经无下限了】 - AcFun.tv
<tenzu> roylez_: 自虐到满身是血那个?
<roylez_> tenzu: 差不多...
<tenzu> roylez_: 开场那小伙挺不错, 看着跟高帅富一样
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • 后台通知的图标全乱了，位置各种颠倒，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354792 选区_001.png今早一开机就成这样子了，昨天好像就把wine从1.3换成了1.2，没干别的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 新手ABC — 2011-11-23 9:36 
<hamo> adam8157 你WFH了？
<adam8157> hamo: 昨晚搞的太晚了 今天晚点去...
<adam8157> hamo: 等到中午ibus吃饭的时候...lol
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆君~~~
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君，昨天的视频怎么样啊？
<Colin-shzsc> 用 Arch 的有没有这几天升级了 N 卡驱动后没法正常退出 X 的？
<roylez_> 用Arch，没N卡
<hamo> adam8157 我刚报名..不知道还有效不..
<adam8157> roylez_: 你太重口了... 
<hamo> roylez_: 主席，刚才阿三的视频太残暴了..
<adam8157> hamo: 几点来着?
<adam8157> 1130?
<hamo> so this
<roylez_> adam8157: ....不是挺好的么
<adam8157> roylez_: 没有汞中毒么
<Colin-shzsc> 于是我一气之下换 nouveau 了，貌似 nouveau 对我本本的破 8400 卡支持还算不错
<roylez_> adam8157: 你说三哥？三哥轻松免疫啊，罗汉呢
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo 京东马上要有运费了 赶紧买个杯子
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> roylez_: - - 那个重口啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个我知道
<sunwilston> gentoo 下安装 netbeans 要下载85个包，共400多MB
<roylez_> adam8157: 你说的哪个呢？ :)
<adam8157> roylez_: 吸?
<hamo> adam8157 求重口视频链接...
<adam8157> hamo: 你这是自寻思路
<roylez_> adam8157: 给蛤蟆君开开眼
<adam8157> roylez_: 链接删了...
<roylez_> adam8157: ...我找找看
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<eexp> roylez_: 你又传播毒害青少年的东西
<adam8157> roylez_: 已经签收了 百通还没有入库
<roylez_> eexp: ...
<hamo> adam8157 人家要过N多节了最近..
<roylez_> adam8157: 我也找不到了
<adam8157> roylez_: 真要找么
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac134234/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 那这货算不算疯了？ - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 我也刚找到
<tenzu> 快递收费要分级神马的
<roylez_> adam8157: 我也三周目了 
 * hamo 我嚓！！！
<adam8157> hamo: 我昨晚发信给eus 丢了 我擦 竟然丢信啊
<hamo> adam8157 木有丢啊..是那封说你rhnqa做完了，状态改了让他们发布的不？
<adam8157> hamo: 我这里怎么没有...
<roylez_> hamo: 好看不？
<adam8157> hamo: 我的eus和sent里都没有...
<hamo> roylez_: 主席啊主席...你口太重了..
<roylez_> hamo: 哪，是你求我要看的
<hamo> roylez_: 我想看看你口到底有多重...
 * hamo 太重啦！
<hamo> adam8157 你RE的，是不是合并到别的线索里去了？
<adam8157> hamo: 没
<eexp> hamo: 你才知道啊。看多了，你以后会没性趣的。
<eexp> roylez_: 发图吧。
<hamo> eexp: 。。。
<roylez_> eexp: 不发
<hamo> eexp: 图口味也重..
<roylez_> eexp: 我写作业去了，nnnd
<roylez_> hamo: 死蛤蟆
<eexp> 图，没那么吓人的
<adam8157> hamo: 看到了...而且我突然多除了几百封邮件...
<adam8157> hamo: zimbra完全好了, 好多邮件就滚过来了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac264039/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 巴西柔术在ufc统治世界格斗的黑历史 - AcFun.tv
<hamo> adam8157 嗯嗯...
<zkwlx> 帅哥们，一个项目有C、C++、JAVA，能用ctags统一生成tag吗？
<eexp> c++分析，复杂的
<zkwlx> eexp, 三个貌似参数都不一样
<eexp> 有必要，混合使用？
 * gfrog says hi.
<zkwlx> eexp, 都是一个文件，如果不混合起来，分别弄的话不识别啊，而且是用来读的，不是写
<zkwlx> eexp, 整个工程太大，生成一次挺慢的
<eexp> 没试过。3种语言，应该之间的调用不多吧。没必要全部tag都关联。
<zkwlx> eexp, 呃，那我ctags -R就得了？:D
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 收到个devworks的mail, author recognition 小工具，丫居然是个excel...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 巴西柔术太牛了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac264039/
<zdc> 朋友们，有谁知道怎样设定程序启动时窗口的大小和位置啊
<ofan> zkwlx: 你都放在一个目录下？
<zkwlx> ofan, 对，当然还有子目录了
<ofan> zkwlx: java和c++源文件混一起？
<zkwlx> ofan, 还有C
<ofan> zkwlx: c和c++算一个
<snugglecat> 俄罗斯 带 愤怒的小鸟 上太空， 中国带什么
<zkwlx> ofan, 不是混的，分别有文件夹，但整个是在一起的
<snugglecat> QQ 企鹅??
<ofan> zkwlx: 那就分开用ctags
<hamo> 百度熊？还是草泥马？
<zkwlx> ofan, 每个文件夹分别ctags？
<snugglecat> 百度熊???
<ofan> zkwlx: 对
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 一直很牛
<chenying> hello
<snugglecat> 带龙吧
<zkwlx> ofan, 我勒个去，文件接忒多了啊
<sevk> chenying, 好  ㍢ 
<ofan> zkwlx: 只对文件夹用
<chenying> 怎么输入汉字
<chenying> 喔 号了
<chenying> 哈哈
<hamo> chenying: ...
<chenying> 不好意思  刚学会irc
<snugglecat> knownbad， 驴 和 大象 分别是美国 哪个党 的吉祥物
<zkwlx> ofan, ctags能跳文件夹跳转吗？
<ofan> zkwlx: 不知道，具体看man
<zkwlx> 好吧
<snugglecat> zkwlx, 直接用 ide 啦
<snugglecat> 还用啥子 vim
<zkwlx> snugglecat, 卡死，4G＋
<xhh> 这么多人不用上班啊
<snugglecat> knownbad， 驴 和 大象 分别是美国 哪个党 的吉祥物
<chenying> 正在上班啊
<chenying> 今天xian
<snugglecat> 我们亲爱的党的吉祥物是什么
<snugglecat> 锤子和镰刀???
<ofan> vps计费出问题... 似乎不用交钱了
<snugglecat> ofan, 哦
<zkwlx> ofan, 。。。。什么vps这么好
<xhh> ofan: 什么vps
<ofan> ramhost
<ofan> 之前出过一次问题，不过后来修复，现在又出问题了
<ofan> 账单日变成2020年了..
<zkwlx> 我用的坛子里的，就图个便宜啊
<xhh> 。。。
<snugglecat> xhh, ofan 兜售的商品
<zhenpeng> 成功在arch 下使用unity了
<chenying> ererybody
<Kamea> Colin-shzsc: Ctrl-i是0x09,Ctrl-c是?
<Kamea> snugglecat:  Ctrl-i是0x09,Ctrl-c是?
<jlzhang> hi
<sevk> jlzhang, 好  ㍢ 
<jlzhang> 能讨论一下ed2k+kad吗？
<jlzhang> 如何最好的优化客户端，达到最大下载流量
<snugglecat> Kamea, 不知道
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 柔术这东西，遇到匕首还是不行
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 那是
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你测试一下不就好了么， 貌似有这个命令的
<snugglecat> 忘了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不过这是探讨 martial art
<jlzhang> 有用mldonkey的童鞋吗？
<mao> kvm能虚拟化solaris吗？
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 有，但我已经不关心下载速度了
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: why？
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: mldonkey快不了的...
<snugglecat> Kamea, xev
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 不与emule世界同流合污，缺人维护那些mule玩意儿，快不了的
<snugglecat> Kamea, 慢慢看
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 我这边是由于ISP的问题，所以速度不快。
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 要速度你还是迅雷，eMule吧
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 哦，这是内幕消息啊
<MeaCulpa> aMule也许好点
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 内幕...mldonkey老用户都知道当年eMule怎么排挤人家的
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 世间没有吸血驴，只有霸王驴
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 能理解吸血驴，霸王驴又是神马？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10中只要一销销就看不到鼠标的光标 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354798 ubuntu11.10中只要一销销就看不到鼠标的光标，无论你进入untiy还是gnome都无济于事，但是右键什么的还可以用，只是光标不显示，有时会出现一条竖起来的虚线。非得重启。哪位知道是什么情况的，举下手，谢谢，实在搜不到 ...
<Kamea> snugglecat: xev什么东东
<snugglecat> Kamea, 测试键盘鼠标的啊
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 国内要下载速度只能是迅雷和verycd的电驴吗？
<xhh> snugglecat: 我用的linode, 没兜售成功 :-)
<snugglecat> xhh, 哦
<snugglecat> Kamea, ctrl-c, KeyPress event, serial 32, synthetic NO, window 0x2600001,
<snugglecat>     root 0x15d, subw 0x0, time 95233725, (601,206), root:(602,294),
<snugglecat>     state 0x14, keycode 54 (keysym 0x63, c), same_screen YES,
<snugglecat>     XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (03) ""
<snugglecat>     XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (03) ""
<snugglecat>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<sevk> snugglecat:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<Kamea> xhh: 一个月多少米?
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 我这边因为ISP的问题，连国外的速度很快。按理说国外的kad网络传数据过来，应该很快的……
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 但是现实很慢。
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 我觉得可能是资源都在电信的网络里，所以我移动的网络很悲剧……
<xhh> kamea 19.95刀，约合120几
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 大概吧
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 我老被veryCD的Server T掉
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 我从来没连上去过……
 * MeaCulpa 多年的hash丢失以后，下载速度回到石器时代
<Kamea> snugglecat: 你忽视了小k的存在,呵呵,0.0
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: hash问题在kad网络里倒不是非常重要。
<snugglecat> Kamea, 看到了么
<Kamea> snugglecat: 嗯
<debianer> 石器时代很好玩吗
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 你一般下载什么资源？
<debianer> 最近有什么好玩的软件吗
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你想要啥键，就自己看。 
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: A片，美剧，游戏iso
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: mp3
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: gothic, operatic metal
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 最近为了增加在国内的人气放了几部自己都不要看的日本av
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 我一般下载高清电影
 * MeaCulpa 日本AV难看的要死...
<ofan> http://www.phoboslab.org/ztype/  打字游戏
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: Z-Type
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: ……
<snugglecat> debianer, 石器时代 死了啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 柔术这个东西，只要一上来能扛住对方就行了
<snugglecat> debianer, 被外挂弄死了
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我看错了， 我看成 日本 av 死的 很难看
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 一部710P的电影4G+，1080P的18G+
<snugglecat> c++， 在我这里显示 "c 草"
<zkwlx> 。。。。
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 我一天才下载2G不到
<zkwlx> jlzhang, 那够慢的
<palomino|working> .......
<Barden> 哇操，2G是我一个月的六来嗯
<snugglecat> 看色片， 上 www.spankwire.com/
<zkwlx> snugglecat, 那"c 草" 在你那显示什么？:D
<Barden> 流量
<snugglecat> zkwlx, ++ 在我这里显示连在一起了， 草子头， 貌似那个是骂人的
<jlzhang> zkwlx: 我这边的网络挺BT的，国外的开源软件下载，单线程都有1MB+
<snugglecat> 字体的原因
<zkwlx> snugglecat, 呵呵，一般骂人都是++的
<jlzhang> zkwlx: 国内的网站就悲剧了……
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你是民主党还是共和党
<snugglecat> ofan, 你是民主党还是共和党
<zkwlx> jlzhang, 够BT
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 你是民主党还是共和党
<moriramar> 總算用上Thunderbird了……
<debianer> snugglecat: 石器时代，在Linux下可以玩吗
<jlzhang> debianer: 好像有单机版的，下载用wine试玩看看。
<snugglecat> debianer, 貌似没服务器了吧， 原先是华义， 后来貌似是网易， 现在好像都没了吧
<zkwlx> moriramar, Thunderbird是迅雷吗。。。。。
<jlzhang> zkwlx: 迅雷和雷鸟，容易搞混掉。
<debianer> snugglecat: 色片看不了哦
<Colin-shzsc> zkwlx: 你这个说得我想找个缝钻进去……
<moriramar> zkwlx, 雷鳥……
<moriramar> zkwlx, 郵件收發器。
<debianer> snugglecat: 你刚发那个网站似乎要钱
<snugglecat> debianer, 好像还有些私服， 但没玩过了。 以前玩的时候， 我本是即不用 外挂， 也不用加速器。 后来确实熬不过了， 都用了， 最后确实玩不下了
<snugglecat> debianer, 不要钱啊。
<ofan> snugglecat: 国民党
<zkwlx> jlzhang, Colin-shzsc moriramar  多年不用那玩意儿.....
<snugglecat> debianer, 不过下载要钱， 看不要钱
<zkwlx> 雷到了。。。。
<snugglecat> debianer, 不过你可以用 flash download 插件来下载
<ofan> http://www.phoboslab.org/ztype/  打字游戏
<snugglecat> debianer, 不过下载不了高质量的
<debianer> snugglecat: 看不了都
<zkwlx> ofan, ........
<ofan> 我的正确率90%
<snugglecat> debianer, 我可以啊
<debianer> snugglecat: 图片都不可以看
<ofan> 一分钟30多个word
<snugglecat> debianer, 那试下 http://www.pornhub.com http://old.tube8.com
<debianer> snugglecat: http://q1se.com
<sevk> snugglecat ⇪ t: Free Porn Videos & Sex Movies - Porno, XXX, Porn Tube and Pussy Porn
<jlzhang> snugglecat: 你喜欢哪位av艺人？
<debianer> snugglecat: 我们还是私下交流吧
<snugglecat> debianer, tube8 貌似 关闭了， 变成 old.tube8.com
<snugglecat> jlzhang, 管他哪个， 能让我高潮就行
<jlzhang> snugglecat: -_-||
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 中午去subway
<jlzhang> snugglecat: 你多大了？
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> jlzhang, 80了
<moriramar> ofan, 覺得這個不好玩。http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac239938/
<sevk> moriramar ⇪ ti: 【flash测试】打字速度极限挑战 - AcFun.tv
<moriramar> ofan, 試試這個吧。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我没上班呢...
<jlzhang> > bw_stats
<jlzhang> Down: 259.6 KB/s ( 2 + 265871 ) | Up: 30.0 KB/s ( 5 + 30688 ) | Shared: 108/162.46G | Downloaded: 575.9M | Uploaded: 105.4M
<moriramar> ofan, 我記錄是2100分。
<debianer> snugglecat: 有图片吗
<jlzhang> 速度不稳定啊
<debianer> snugglecat: 网速慢，看图片好点
<jlzhang> snugglecat: Down: 259.6 KB/s ( 2 + 265871 ) 后面括号里的是指神马？
<Colin-shzsc> snugglecat: 这里的聊天记录完全公开的，这种话题还是私下说比较好
<Colin-shzsc> ……除非想钓鱼
<snugglecat> debianer, 图片都得翻墙
<moriramar> Colin-shzsc, 什麼話題？
<snugglecat> debianer, gfw 封 图片不封视频
<ofan> 重启..
<snugglecat> 不说了
<sevk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 新的 Humble Bundle: Humble Introversion Bundle http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354800 http://www.humblebundle.com/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2011-11-23 10:49 
<acergelff> 我的intelGm45集成显卡在arch上glxgears只有60fps，正常么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我知道，你又不要吃subway的...
<palomino|working> 垂直同步了吧 , acergelff
 * Kandu 53 words 88.1
<acergelff> palomino|working: 如何知道开没开垂直同步呢
<palomino|working> 这。。我只知道nvidia显卡的。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 我的 Arch 怎么随手更新了下 N 卡闭源驱动就那么杯具了……
<Colin-shzsc> 无法正常退出 X，留下的就是一个不响应任何事件的黑屏
<acergelff> palomino|working: 果然是开了垂直同步，关掉以后就是1300多fps了
<Colin-shzsc> 不过顺便也让我找到了为啥 REISUB 不管用了，原来 Arch 默认没把它打开，Ubuntu 貌似是默认打开的
<acergelff> 你们的glxgears都是多少分呢
<palomino|working> 4977 frames in 5.0 seconds = 995.367 FPS
<acergelff> palomino|working: 什么显卡
<palomino|working> 板载hd4200吧
<palomino|working> 以前用nv 8800gts512时我记得有好几万
<metbsd> 台式机？
<palomino|working> 是阿
<metbsd> 看来还是台式机牛逼啊
<palomino|working> 显卡被人拔走了
<palomino|working> 只好凑合用板载了
<snugglecat> 国内的动画片， 就一感觉， 话唠
<metbsd> 板载也不错的吧，应该
<palomino|working> 跑compiz时...注销时会看到从左上到右上到右下的三角形的半个屏幕是黑的...
<palomino|working> 以前用nv和intel显卡都没这现象。。。
<acergelff> A卡驱动的问题吧
<palomino|working> maybe
<palomino|working> 以前没用过a卡
<metbsd> a卡的质量比n好的
<metbsd> 总体质量
<palomino|working> i doubt it
<acergelff> 我也觉的A卡的质量比N卡好
<palomino|working> 我用了12年n卡了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我gpt又有点偏高了...要低脂饮食
<metbsd> a is better than n in overall performance
<palomino|working> 不能把
<MeaCulpa> A卡曾经做工好，N卡是第三方自己做的
<palomino|working> 单卡一贯是nv的性能好
<metbsd> graphic, 3d acceleration
<MeaCulpa> 现在A卡也没做工保证了吧
<MeaCulpa> 现在A卡的优势没了吧
<acergelff> 镭8500用过ATI的原厂卡，后来一直用的蓝宝石，感觉做工都不错
<palomino|working> 除了当年9800pro那代
<metbsd> 做图专业的都是用A卡的
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 不是吧，opengl都是N搞得
<palomino|working> 做图专业卡基本都是nv的quadro阿
<palomino|working> 占90%的市场
<Colin-shzsc> 看到有人说 N 卡官方闭源驱动的 2D 性能在某些型号上倒不如 nouveau
<palomino|working> a卡基本没人用阿
<acergelff> 你俩一个说的是2D，一个说的是3D啊
<acergelff> 人家说做图A
<MeaCulpa> 做图就是2D?
<acergelff> 人家说做图A卡是指的2D
<MeaCulpa> 哦...
<palomino|working> 做图也是n
<palomino|working> ..........
<palomino|working> 2d应该用matrox吧
<MeaCulpa> 以前那些苹果的入门级平面设计机器，都用A??
<acergelff> Matrox已经悲剧了
<hamo> adam8157: 你网站上有我网站的链接？
<metbsd> opengl是3d加速，论渲染，还是A卡
<Guest38480> 没有吧 你留言的吧
<metbsd> 所以是入门级别
<palomino|working> 我记得当年公司里美工的机子都用matrox来着...
<palomino|working> 2d美工们
<adam8157_> 为啥用不了自己名字...
<zer4tul> matrox的2d确实很强悍
<zer4tul> 但是3d不怎么样
<palomino|working> 3d就是渣。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 现在 nouveau 驱动用下来在 2D 性能上确实很不错，3D 么虽说 nouvean 实现得还不好但至少可以跑 Google Earth
<acergelff> 其实说句良心话，做2D买好显卡远不如买块好板子和好鼠标
<Colin-shzsc> 我是装了 dri（没记错名字吧）的
<jyfl987> AMD目前准备为上网本、笔记本电脑和台式电脑提供几款Brazos 2.0产品。例如，E1-1200，双核，主频1.40GHz，1MB缓存，带80个内核和速度为500MHz的Radeon HD 7310图形引擎，耗电量18瓦。E2-1800，双核，主频1.70GHz，1MB缓存，带80个内核和速度为680/523MHz的Radeon HD 7340图形引擎，耗电量18瓦。这两款处理器用于台式电脑和低功率笔记本电脑。
<jyfl987> 这个不错  80核的gpu 来玩玩 耗电才18w
<palomino|working> e1 -_-
<MeaCulpa> acergelff: 还有显示器
<palomino|working> 可以买来当htpc
<MeaCulpa> 至少要没色差
<acergelff> 恩，显示器的影响比显卡大多了
<MeaCulpa> 鼠标定位要准确
<MeaCulpa> 鼠标引线的反作用力都很恼人
<MeaCulpa> 光电鼠标定位不佳，机械鼠标作用力复杂
<Colin-shzsc> 无线鼠标吃电池又太吓人
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有个脑机接口  就没你们这么多乱七八糟的了
<MeaCulpa> 现在是不是有激光鼠标？
<Colin-shzsc> 机械鼠标还有清洁的问题
<jyfl987> 我买的那个无线套装太挫了
<jyfl987> 老是丢信号 nnd
<palomino|working> .. , jyfl987
<MeaCulpa> 无线的估计要很贵才行
<MeaCulpa> 话说，应该有蓝牙鼠标吧？
<palomino|working> 罗技很久以前就出激光鼠了 , MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 有
<palomino|working> 不过。。。
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 哦
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 现在已经有用脑电波控制的电视遥控器了 就是海尔搞的
<palomino|working> 开机还得连接一下 , MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 不太爽阿 , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 这倒无所谓
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 黑客在搞 脑电波转siri的 那个设备也跟遥控器差不多
<palomino|working> 我一般都用2.4g的无线的
<palomino|working> 脑波- - 
<palomino|working> nb
 * MeaCulpa 用的一直是罗技劲雕，半年抛弃
 * MeaCulpa 我要左手版本，或者对称的
<MeaCulpa> 现在那些该死的人体工学，在国内都是右手版本
<palomino|working> 罗技左手版的我记得就一个mx620
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 他只是把你的大脑波形记录下来映射到对应的命令而已 还不是科幻那种意义的脑波
<MeaCulpa> 团购国外的左手
<palomino|working> 哦。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 要考虑工业生产嘛 
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 所以用左右对称的便宜货
<palomino|working> :-)
<hamo> adam8157_: 我说你网站上是不是有我的网站的链接？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 国外左撇子多....
<metbsd> 现在显示器便宜的想啥一样
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那只是相对的 统计上 左撇子总是少的
<metbsd> 几百块能买20寸以上
<adam8157_> hamo: 评论里有
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我国是后天造成的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我觉得我新生的时候是左撇子，后来硬改的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 呵呵 我搞不清 我没当作左撇子
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 所以特别笨
<palomino|working> ........
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: lol 那你聪明到哪里去了 还不是给你们右撇子的18摸公司打工？
<palomino|working> 18摸公司 O_o
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...  我只有鼠标用左手，筷子左手不会用
<metbsd> 你们都是老外
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 其实是因为我左手不怎么会用键盘
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 奇怪 那你jj歪哪边？
<Colin-shzsc> 我一直拿左手用对称的鼠标的，也只有鼠标用左手
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道...回头检查一下
<jyfl987> Colin-shzsc: 我也想用左手用对称的 可以试试不同的模式
<Colin-shzsc> 不对，发短信我有时也用左手的
<palomino|working> 大部分人偏左哦。。 , MeaCulpa
<metbsd> win7 32bit上多少内存比较好？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 现在就可以么 
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 开会呢...
<jyfl987> Colin-shzsc: 这个倒是 
<Colin-shzsc> jyfl987: 对称的鼠标还可以想哪个手用就哪个手用，比如哪天某一个手不舒服的时候
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 开会还能聊天 贵司真是养人阿
 * zer4tul 表示右手不会用手机
<jyfl987> Colin-shzsc: 那如何切鼠标的模式呢 
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 切换什么模式？左右键？
<MeaCulpa> xset
<MeaCulpa> oh sorry, 
<Colin-shzsc> jyfl987: 这个电脑的设置里面切换一下也不难的
<MeaCulpa> xmodmap
<MeaCulpa> 我用xmodmap 
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 恩 你要对称用 不是得把鼠标的左右键换下么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: xmodmap可以换这个么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: pointer = 3 2 1 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12
<Colin-shzsc> jyfl987: 改 xmodmap 我也不觉得麻烦
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这是我写在.Xmodmap里的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 放.xinitrc
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那 xmodmap 可以设置某些按键组合 映射到 鼠标的左键 和右键么？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 应该可以
<Colin-shzsc> 但问题是我发现用 xmodmap 的话 gtk3 的程序会有点奇怪
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 比如 我要映射到鼠标中键 这样在复制东西的时候就可以靠键盘了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 理论上可以改任何键位
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你试过给我看看嘛 
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 很多这样的需求，比如用某些版本的小黑，没有win键
<zer4tul> jyfl987: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/105548
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 我是这么干的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我知道按键映射没问题 只是如何映射鼠标的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 还有映射双击可不可以呢
<acergelff> 曼德拉草又给我发邮件了，快10年了，他们不断的给我发邮件，我却从来没用曼德拉草
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...那就不知道了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 明天陪你吃KFC
<MeaCulpa> acergelff: mandrake root?
<zer4tul> jyfl987: pointer = 1 2 3 -> 右手； pointer = 3 2 1 -> 左手
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 你这什么wm 脸熟
<zer4tul> jyfl987: fvwm
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ok
<acergelff> MeaCulpa: 发件人：Mandriva <no-reply@mandriva.com>
<jyfl987> 原来如此 我是 i3-wm
<gfrog> 快开饭啦，各位就位了木有呀，哈哈 adam8157_ GNUdog|work hamo 
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 那你说 映射成双击可以么
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 我是写了个脚本切换左右手，点一下就好
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 这么高级的特性我还真没研究过
<adam8157_> gfrog: ready
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你们对过曾有家清真馆子很好，蒸羊肉
<hamo> gfrog: 你们吃什么？
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 可以研究研究嘛 
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 因为我老婆偶尔用我的电脑，她左手不会用鼠标
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 开饭？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 今天有免费午餐
<GNUdog|work> 唔，中午有人请客…
<Colin-shzsc> zer4tul: 你显卡是N卡吗？
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 你们对过在哪？
<gfrog> adam8157_: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: 恩，windows比较好搞，两个鼠标可以分开配置
<zer4tul> Colin-shzsc: 目前暂时是intel板载
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: LnL啊，你报名木？
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: linux的话，xorg 我不知道双鼠标能不能分开配置
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: 我有两个鼠标的
<hamo> gfrog: 貌似是吃subway是不？
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 这个真没有
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: linux下 有什么办法可以支持三屏幕么 前提是你显卡只有两个口
<gfrog> hamo: 不是吧。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 哦。我 pacman -Syu 时升级了 N 卡闭源驱动，结果有点杯具
<MeaCulpa> 哇，我今天也吃subway
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 哦，杯具的孩儿
<hamo> gfrog: 我今天才报..貌似就是subway了..
<MeaCulpa> 每天特价，北京和上哈是不是一样...
<Colin-shzsc> zer4tul: 哦。我 pacman -Syu 时升级了 N 卡闭源驱动，结果有点杯具
<MeaCulpa> subway每天特价，北京和上哈是不是一样...
<jyfl987> 哦 对了 最重要的是 fb能不能支持双屏幕  MeaCulpa zer4tul
<gfrog> hamo: 啧啧，好吧，不嘉旺就好
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 无所谓啊，反正有人请客
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道....我一定要找个时间研究下的，以后演示的时候可以现一把
 * MeaCulpa 中午去Subway Feetlong
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 对阿 这个非常酷阿 fb下双屏tty 160x24  lol
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 貌似可以，但是只能是在evdev配死，比较恶心
<MeaCulpa> 一尺subway, 肝谷转氨酶创新高
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 显卡两个口？要插三个显示器？ 
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我肝谷转氨酶高了，要吃的清淡
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 你还是说说 双屏 fb吧 这个更现实点
<MeaCulpa> 貌似awesome 多屏最傻瓜
 * adam8157_ 胡锦涛:文艺工作者要坚持德艺双馨 原来二胡也是空粉
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 有木有适合新手的arch教程呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354804 在网上搜素了些资料都是过时的了，要不就是很笼统的，没有更详细的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 x491001300 — 2011-11-23 11:21 
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 之前好像看过类似的资料。等等，我找找
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 好
<zer4tul> jyfl987: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO.html#s14
<sevk> zer4tul ⇪ ti: Framebuffer HOWTO 
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 看看这个
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 哪里有那么多讲究，我跟你吃一样的，照样没事
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 但是我自己没实验过，我平时都用X
<roylez_> adam8157_: 小心被跨省
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 在帝都么?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我年轻时得过肝炎的
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: no, 我在魔都
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 我就喜欢这样装逼
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 你在帝都？
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 那不问了，本来还想知道你说的清真馆在哪儿呢
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 嗯
 * Colin-shzsc 同在魔都
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 你在帝都哪里？
<debianer> snugglecat: 为何只封图片不封视频哦？
<forfun> 发现个事，sed的手册上描述的有错误，或者不准确……
<forfun> pattern space和hold space默认不是空，而是"\n"
<whsailing> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 23 日 星期三 11:44:31
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 中关村
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 卖电脑还是当打手？
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 在那住
<roylez_> adam8157_: http://www.360buy.com/product/436228.html?utm_source=smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_null
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 【凯撒啤酒】Kaiserdom Pilsener凯撒比尔森啤酒500ml*6听/箱 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 哦 
<whsailing> 试试手机上网的效果
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • Mysql不能读取数据库test里的表内容 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354807 我有两块硬盘A，B。A 为XP里面有一个mysql5.1.13的库，B里为ubuntu11.10里有一个mysql5.1.38的库，我现在想实现的是通过软连的方式来实现B里的mysql能共用A里的Mysql库，但用ln -s 建立软连后，只能看到数据库能，却不能打开里面的表show tab ...
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 那个manual实现的是 一个X 跑一个屏幕 另外一个屏幕用fb
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 怎样让系统在启动时就显示系统选择界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354808 我用的是11.04 每次开机，都是从按下电源，到出现登录窗口，整个屏幕出了颜色变一下，什么也不出现 我想是因为默认启动系统的缘故 可是我的set timeout =10啊 我想得到下面图片中的那种界面，该怎么设置啊 IMG_0082.JPG 另外附 ...
<zdc> 朋友们，有谁知道怎样设定程序启动时窗口的大小和位置啊
<dungeon_archl> Humble Bundle 出了又出。。。
<dungeon_archl> 另外 DOOM3源代码出来了。
<dungeon_archl> https://github.com/TTimo/doom3.gpl
<dungeon_archl> zdc: 那是窗口管理器管理的。
<dadkedjd> 大家好
<sevk> dadkedjd, 好  ㍤ 
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: int a;scanf(&a);没crash，加上printf(&a);crash了，为什么
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 没 "\x0" 呢
<zdc> 朋友们，有谁知道怎样设定程序启动时窗口的大小和位置啊
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 在 printf 中看来， 你那个地址的字符串， 不知道什么时候结束。
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 加上就可以了吗？
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 很大可能会访问非法地址
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 你怎么加入呢
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 你运行下
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 你得把一些位置 0 就行了
<snugglecat> int 是多少位的
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 4b
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 不可能啊
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 你设 a 的值是多少
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 32bit int 4B
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 好吧， printf (&a); 啥意思
<snugglecat> printf 第一个参数是字符串
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 没设，就int a;然后scanf没crash
<zdc> 朋友们，有谁知道怎样设定程序启动时窗口的大小和位置啊
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 请问我要在原有ubuntu的情况下再装一个win7,然后使用多系统,我要怎么恢复grub2啊?
<sevk> zdc: .. ..
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 你明白字符串是怎么处理的吗
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: printf默认参数为地址
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 你明白字符串是怎么处理的吗
<zdc> sevk: 啊
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 传递首地址
<zdc> sevk: 我等着呢
<sevk> zdc, 别逗了。  ㍤ 
<zdc> sevk: 为什么这么说
<snugglecat> char a[]="hi". 函数看到的是一个地址， 处理 直到遇到 \x0数据。 char a[] = "hi"; 在编译器隐含了 a [] = "hi\x0" 了
<sevk> zdc, 你好  ㍤ 
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 然后你想想 你传一个整数变量的地址给函数， 会发生生么事情
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 嗯，知道
<zdc> sevk: 是，我很好，还有呢
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 会隐式转换
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 我现在不知道怎么 算 int 的长度。 以前的整形相当于俩字符， 如果你的整数刚好 后8位是 \x0。 则没问题
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: int a="cl";printf(a);
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 函数会从那个地址一直找到一个\x0结束， 如果你的整数后8位非\x0， 函数则会继续处理后面的地址， 那些地址不就是无效的么
<whsailing> 又在讨论C啊
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 所以crash了
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 你那样做， 很危险的。 有可能不crash， 有可能 crash
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 在scanf时能加入\0吗？
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, c 不管你 数组是否超出边界。 字符串函数会找 \x0 结束字符， 一直找的。 不管是否是无效地址
<snugglecat> int a = "cl", 可以编译过去？？
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat:  在scanf时能加入\0吗？
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 可以
<snugglecat> scanf ("%s", a); 输入会隐含一个 '\x0'
<snugglecat> 如果可以编译过去， int a = "cl"; 就隐含帮你在末尾 加上 \x0 
<snugglecat> scanf 可以有一个参数的么
<snugglecat> scanf 可以只有一个格式 参数的么
<snugglecat> "cl" 就相当于 "cl\x0"， 所以 不会 crash
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 我们用的是scanf(&a)
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 让它怎么加入个\0
<snugglecat> 如果 int i = 123; printf (&i); 就会有可能会 crash， 就算不 crash ，结果又是啥
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 我没用过 scanf 了， 你问问大牛 scanf (&i); 有意义么， 输入的数据是啥， 保存到哪
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 没记错的话, scanf 第一个参数是格式参数把
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 你才是我见过的第一个这样用的人
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 我忘了 怎么 scanf 了
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 怎么用
<snugglecat> 我忘了 scanf 的调用格式了
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: N900 可以用 N9的程序了。
<Leonhard_Euler> Kandu: int a;scanf(&a);
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: how ? 
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, scanf 第一个参数是 format 吧
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 正常点的， scanf ("%s"); 这个啥意思
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: http://www.meegoexperts.com/2011/11/n9-applications-n900-nemo/
<sevk> dungeon_archl ⇪ t: N9 Applications on N900 With Nemo
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: int a;定义的是4B，scanf超出了，会怎么样
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 你想啊
<snugglecat> scanf 超出啥了
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 我感觉scanf和printf一样，默认的都是地址
<snugglecat> 是地址啊
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: one Nemo campatial middle level ?
<adam8157_> gfrog: sunpinyin貌似确实很好用.
<snugglecat> 要看 你 a 的初始值是啥
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, scanf (&a); 啥意思
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: could be. just like the one to play WebOS game.
<gfrog> adam8157_: 恩
<gfrog> adam8157_: 其实大家都烂爆了，只好找一个不是那么太烂的来用用
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: very good, although it is a demo. Have you seen it in Maemo source ?
<dungeon_archl> adam8157_: 我的语言是不是很怪？
<cfy> 好多C语言问题啊
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: you must have the Meego community installation...
<Patrick_DJ> what do you mean?
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: int a;声明4B大小的空间，scanf(&a);接受字串存入a
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: do not have too much space to install... keep track on this Nemo.
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: :D
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, scanf 不是这么做的啊
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, http://baike.baidu.com/view/1390039.htm
<sevk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: scanf_百度百科 
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 都是我猜的
<snugglecat> 。。。。
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 你应该是 int a; scanf ("%s", a);
<Patrick_DJ> 有人看不下去了。
<bluelight> 各位大叔大婶，小弟想问一下现在比较先进的技术是那个方向
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: printf(i)不也是对的吗
<Patrick_DJ> Leonhard_Euler: 明确编码是好习惯。
<MeaCulpa> 今天这里被C问题占领了
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, printf 可以只显示 格式串啊， scanf 第一个参数也是格式串啊
<Kandu> 而且都是不入流的問題
<bluelight> 这样也好 
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你来啦
<whsailing> 我就看看
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 所以我就认为scanf(&a)也是对的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 求你的alias
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 那你想想 scanf ("%s"); 啥意思呢
<cfy> MeaCulpa: update啥的，gentoo的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 啥alias?
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 那你想想 scanf ("%s"); 啥意思呢
<bluelight> MeaCulpa, 没有不入流
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ..
<cfy> MeaCulpa: mea_update 啥的，我记得你给过我的。
<snugglecat> printf ("hi"); 没问题
<snugglecat> scanf ("%s");啥意思呢
<bluelight> Mw
<bluelight> MeaCulpa, 发错了
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, scanf (format); 那你输入的数据放哪呢
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, scanf 的第一个参数不是保存输入的，是格式字符串好么
<cfy> 对于scanf("%s")是直接说错就可以了呢？还是要把标准翻出来？
<cfy> Kandu: MeaCulpa: 我开始升级glibc了。。。
<snugglecat> cfy, 说错， 他不信啊
 * Leonhard_Euler 一个初学者，您希望我能问出什么高技术难度的问题吗？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 哦，我自己现在都释然，用--keep-going了
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, int scanf(char *format[,argument,...]); 
<MeaCulpa> cfy: emerge -uDN world || until emerge --resume --skipfirst; do emerge --resume --skipfirst; done
<cfy> snugglecat: 让他汇钱给你，然后你查标准
<Kandu> cfy: XD 我在用最近的 glibc
<snugglecat> 第一个参数是 format
<Kandu> cfy: 因為在用 arch 了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 好的。不是应该再layman -S 然后再eix-update?
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: emerge --sync && layman -S && eix-update
<bluelight> 连我都知道，char  s 【10】 ；scanf（“%s”，s）；这世道没法混了
<MeaCulpa> 对
<Kandu> cfy: 當時因為 fpc 在 arch 下有 fast syscall interface 問題，所以 換用 debian, 現在沒問題了，所以換回來
<MeaCulpa> cfy: eix 可以去调用poertage  sync
<cfy> Kandu: 从2.13-r4升级到glibc-2.14.1
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦？我看看
<snugglecat> cfy, 好吧
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 但是我还是喜欢先portage , layman, 再让eix同步
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 我还是自己再想想吧
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat:thx  :-) 
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, int i; scanf ("%s", &i); 就对了
<bluelight> snugglecat, 不对
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 第一个参数的意义不是让你保存输入数据的地址
<snugglecat> bluelight, 怎么不对了
<snugglecat> bluelight, 他一定的要 传 一个整数变量的地址， 你有啥办法
<bluelight> snugglecat, 怎么能把输入的字符串给int型呢
<snugglecat> bluelight, 他只要编译能过，就行了
<bluelight> snugglecat, 那算了吧
<snugglecat> bluelight, 你要跟我说那样毫无意义， 而且极度危险？？ 那你跟 Leonhard_Euler 说啊， 他就是得要酱紫， 他就是个危险份子
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 為什麼要until emerge --resume --skipfirst; 之後再do 一個？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 這樣再錯一次不會失去判斷嗎？
 * kk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<bluelight> snugglecat, 我不敢招惹他，算了吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我来试试，2G的空间够不够编译glibc
<bluelight> snugglecat, 到火候了，他会清楚的
<snugglecat> bluelight, 不明白么， 他就是不管结果会怎么样， 把整数变量地址传给一个要求 char* 参数的函数。 我不知道为什么， 可能只求一乐吧
<moriramar> Kandu, 您現在用Pascal做什麼項目嗎？
<bluelight> snugglecat, 我说也没用
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 你学 union 结构吧。 确实可以把一个 整数当字符串的
<cfy> "1"+1 = 2?
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 所有的原因只在于我讨厌符号
 * kk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<snugglecat> cfy, 你还不明白他的要求么， 不求逻辑， 只求能过去
 * Leonhard_Euler  讨厌过多的符号
<snugglecat> 他是  他要 int i; strcpy ("hi", &i); 类似酱紫， 不管 i 最后结果是啥
<snugglecat> 我去试试 strcpy ("hi", &i); i等于什么
<bluelight> 随机的
<bluelight> snugglecat, 随机的
<snugglecat> bluelight, 应该不是随机。 
<bluelight> snugglecat, 那是地址参数
<snugglecat> 如果是 strcpy ("hello world", &i) 就悲剧了
<bluelight> 你那个&i
<cfy> Leonhard_Euler: 那common lisp非常合适你
<forfun> 有人看过eselect的源代码吗？
<snugglecat> bluelight, 应该是 'h' << 1 | 'i'
<snugglecat> bluelight, 我去实验下
<forfun> text=${key//\%%%??%%%/}第一个%为什么要转义？
<Patrick_DJ> 尽搞连自己都不知道结果是什么的事。=_=
<moriramar> Leonhard_Euler, 什麼叫討厭符號？這樣不是也有很多符號嗎？
<zdc> Friends, who know how to set the window size and position when the program starts 
<Kandu> moriramar: 沒
<cfy> 谁用过jump-or-exec?
<zdc> 朋友们，有谁知道怎样设定程序启动时窗口的大小和位置啊
<cfy> zdc: 你应该说你用啥wm
<snugglecat> bluelight, 段错误
<bluelight> snugglecat, 你打印&i；
<snugglecat> 打印 i
<snugglecat> 可能我调用错误了
<adam8157_> roylez_: 我的还没入库呢...
<adam8157_> roylez_: 你咋成天休假
<snugglecat> bluelight, 我反过来了， 应该是 strcpy (&i, "hi"); 结果是 26984
<roylez_> adam8157_: 我说了心情不爽
<adam8157_> roylez_: oh patpat...
<snugglecat> 把 "hi" 复制到 int i
<snugglecat> 可以的 结果是 26984
 * kk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<bluelight> snugglecat, 噢，
<snugglecat> bluelight, main (){int i;strcpy (&i, "hi");printf ("%s", &i);}
<snugglecat> bluelight, 结果是 "hi"
<bluelight> snugglecat, int 9
<snugglecat> int i; strcpy (&i, "hello world"); 那就悲剧了
<bluelight> snugglecat, 发错了
<snugglecat> 编译有警告， 运行正确。 
<zdc> cfy: 刚没看到，感谢回答，除了kde,fluxbox,fvwm其它还有这个功能吗，特别是gnome
<bluelight> snugglecat, int  i, printf("%d",&i);
<Patrick_DJ> 请问有没有扩展FireFox的Tab栏功能的？现在的FireFox的Tab只有一排，只要开差不多10个页面就有差被隐藏了。我想要的是让Tab不只一排，可以有３、４排的。
<bluelight> snu
<snugglecat> "hi" 应该没超过 整数长度把
<snugglecat> bluelight, 怎么
<snugglecat> 查 i的地址???
<cfy> zdc: fvwm应该可以。不过我不会，你飕飕
<bluelight> snugglecat,嗯
<cfy> zdc: 搜搜
<Leonhard_Euler> 没定义
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ?? until .... do ....
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 什么叫失去判断...
<Patrick_DJ> 以前Chrome可以让Tab以横向排列变成在右侧纵向排列的，叫做Side Tab什么的，当然这个功能新版本也被删掉了，太可惜了。
<snugglecat> 0x7fffaf3191ec
<palomino|working> tab mix plus? , Patrick_DJ
<snugglecat> bluelight, 0x7fffaf3191ec 这个， 应该和 "hi" 这个地址是一样的
<Kandu> Patrick_DJ: C-S-e?
<snugglecat> 错了
<snugglecat> 错了
<snugglecat> 我错了
<snugglecat> strcpy 了
<bluelight> snugglecat, 老大，玩玩就行了，别较真
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<Patrick_DJ> palomino: 我去看看。
<Patrick_DJ> Kandu: 我去看看。
<snugglecat> Leonhard_Euler, 你还是老老实实学 c 语言吧， 回头再钻啊。 钦佩你较真的精神。 但总的先有个基础把
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: 嗯
<Leonhard_Euler> snugglecat: :)
<snugglecat> :)
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 呃。就是假如do後面的emerge --resume --skipfirst成功了，又要執行until的emerge --resume --skipfirst了。如果有兩套resume表，這不就悲劇了嗎？
<itrufeng> C却是是一个 好东西恩
<itrufeng> 尤其是 C++
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: resume表是单一的
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 否则不会这么干
<snugglecat> itrufeng, 哦
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 话说还--keep-going算了...可以少计算依赖啥的
<itrufeng> snugglecat: 我现在就很喜欢C
<snugglecat> itrufeng, 哦， 那你和 Leonhard_Euler 切磋。
<snugglecat> 我现在喜欢 av
<Patrick_DJ> Kandu: 你说的C-S-e我找不到。
<caleb-> itrufeng: C 和 C++ 是两回事
<caleb-> C 和 C++ 的战争就如同 vim 和 emacs 的战争
<itrufeng> itrufeng: 我对语言的战争感感兴趣。我只关心 能不能实现功能
<cfy> ....
<cfy> caleb-: 不要这样啊。我觉得不能这么类比
<Patrick_DJ> 算了，就照原来的用好了。
<Kandu> Patrick_DJ: ctrl shift e  是 fx 自帶的 tab group 的快速鍵
<snugglecat> caleb-, 不能喜欢俩么， 我还喜欢 空姐 也喜欢 饭姐呢
<caleb-> cfy: 只是说两造支持者略有不同嘛
<snugglecat> 滕姐也喜欢
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, emerge會記下最後兩次的resume的。
<Patrick_DJ> Kandu: 晕倒，明白了。0_0
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, man emerge: The resume history is capable of storing two merge lists.
<snugglecat> knownbad, 加班么
<zdc> cfy:现在有时间了。就是不明白 gnome怎么设定
<snugglecat> knownbad, 想你了
<Patrick_DJ> Kandu: 虽然不是想要的那个，不要用C-S-e确实要比原来方便不少!
<zdc> caleb-: gnome显然比不过kde
<snugglecat> zdc, 用别的吧， g3 不是人用的
<cfy> caleb-: c++应该说过于复杂
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 重头在until这里，用的是一样的
<cfy> caleb-: 而emacs没有吧。。。呵呵
<Kandu> Patrick_DJ: XD
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: keep-going吧
<snugglecat> emacs 太复杂了
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 嗯。
<snugglecat> vi 也太复杂了
<Patrick_DJ> Kandu: 三克油. :D
<snugglecat> 神用的
<caleb-> cfy: 不都说 emacs 是操作系统么？
<zdc> snugglecat: redhat,suse企业版，debian默认是gnome啊
<moriramar> snugglecat, 說的好，還是cat > 1.txt好用。
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: vi != vim
<cfy> caleb-: 那不是过于复杂啊
<sunwilston> emacs是太复杂了
<caleb-> emacs is a good OS without a good text editor
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: +1
<moriramar> caleb-, 感覺emacs這個OS也不算good
<snugglecat> ......
<sunwilston> 要活用emacs，一定要通elisp
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 啥对我这二逼青年来说都太复杂了。 
<MeaCulpa> 关键是vim预装在Linux
<MeaCulpa> 而一个生产服务器，是不会装emacs的
<zdc> 大家可看网上说了，工资开销，gnome是kde的两倍，是不是说c++的工作量是c的二分之一
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 先把Gentoo去掉，Gentoo不預裝vim
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 恩
<caleb-> vi 是 POSIX 预装，vim 不是
<snugglecat> zdc, 不能这么比吧
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 我是说那些enterprise的家伙。vi是预装的
<sunwilston>  gentoo 好像预装 nano
<caleb-> 当然，很多默认 vi 其实是 vim
<moriramar> C++我不想噴什麼，原來玩Delphi的時候也玩過。問題是FFI太操蛋了。其它語言折騰還非要寫個C Wrapper……
<snugglecat> zdc, 应该 qt4 和 gtk 比
<moriramar> caleb-, POSIX有vi要求呀？
<moriramar> caleb-, 那不是那個Windows那個子系統也要有vi了？
<zdc> 大家！当你打开一个xterm，然后反它拉到你想要的位置，当关闭后再打开来，它还是出现在"它“想要出现的位置，是不是会有发狂的感觉！！！
<MeaCulpa> windows有100% posix的子系统？
<caleb-> 主要是总要提供默认编辑器嘛，但显然 emacs 不适合当默认编辑器
<caleb-> 所以 vi 胜出
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 和emacs比的是vim,不是vi嘛
<zdc> MeaCulpa: 一部分吧
<maivel> test
 * caleb- 至今没学会怎么用 nano
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 100%不知道，不是說兼容嗎？不知道有沒有過認證之類的東西。
<kk> maivel, ....  ㍥ 
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 说明你没用过windows下面的edit
<zdc> 大家！当你打开一个xterm，然后反它拉到你想要的位置，当关闭后再打开来，它还是出现在"它“想要出现的位置，是不是会有发狂的感觉！！！
<moriramar> caleb-, 我第一次知道nano的複雜度已經到了要學習的地步。
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: edit 比 nano 好使啊
<MeaCulpa> zdc: 这是你wm的事情，不是xterm的
<caleb-> moriramar: nano 的不好使已經到了要學習的地步。
<moriramar> caleb-, 好吧。
<MeaCulpa> 老实说我用nano仅仅在emerge vim之前...
<Leonhard_Euler> 俺用过edit
<zdc> MeaCulpa: 我知道，但用什么wm呢，这是我的问题，为什么gnome没这个功能
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 如何在11.10 里面只使用传统gnome，卸载掉unity及有关内容 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354819 一个powerbook g4 的笔记本，安装了ubuntu 10.10，并顺利升级到11.04，然后又按照提示升级到11.10，可是说ubuntu-desktop 无法完全安装完成，只能进入茉莉花的recovery模式，如何卸载unity有关的东西，只使用传统的gnome登录？ ...
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 果然，Gentoo上都這樣。
<MeaCulpa> zdc: 不知道...应该有吧，tag
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 但如果是生产系统我可能不会装vim
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 啊？為什麼？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 生产系统装emacs是绝不可能的，因为没有一个认证说emacs可以通过安全测试
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: vim估计也不会
<Patrick_DJ> zdc: 你指的是窗口位置记忆的功能吧？　我觉得我现在用的ubuntu默认wm是支持这个功能的啊
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 哦。安全測試在哪有？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 为什么？这些编辑器的规模和依赖比Xorg都大好多倍，装了作甚？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 不知道！
<zdc> MeaCulpa: 我的能力是找不到了，我只知道kde有，fluxbox,fvwm也算有吧，openbox有点这个意思
<MeaCulpa> zdc: 那你就用你用的舒服的wm咯
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, ……說了半天連個準的都沒有嗎……
<zdc> MeaCulpa: ！当你打开一个xterm，然后反它拉到你想要的位置，当关闭后再打开来，它还是出现在"它“想要出现的位置，是不是会有发狂的感觉！！！
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 没有，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> zdc: 我瓦片党，不了解你的痛苦，sorry
<moriramar> zdc, 我表示Gnome-terminal不是很正常嗎？
<MeaCulpa> zdc: 就是，既然gnome了就gnome-terminal
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 他掉了……
<MeaCulpa> 大腿都掰开了，还想着留着那点洞洞，何必呢
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ...
 * adam8157_ 瓦片啊, 一入侯门深似海
<moriramar> nikerlong, 你昨天晚上有什麼需求來着？
<nikerlong> 我想问NTFS怎么不能自动挂载到UBUNTU下？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 毛，我一个workspace就一个窗口的干活，0配置，0折腾
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 說的好。我安裝Gnome的時候從來不禁GConf，用KDE的時候直接把GConf給mask掉。
<nikerlong> moriramar
<caleb-> zdc: 这个除了软件支持，WM 也要支持的
<moriramar> nikerlong, 哦，現在解決了嗎？
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 我是说 用了瓦片就不习惯别的wm了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 导致我有16个workdpace, :)
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 恩那是
<nikerlong> 现在能挂了，但是拷个文件进去比我从网上下载还慢呢
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 我9个 一般也就用4-5个
<nikerlong> 我用的是80G的移动硬盘
<moriramar> nikerlong, 我暈，你用的是NTFS-3g驅動嗎？
<nikerlong> 不知道啊
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, USB 2.0硬碟傳輸速度大概13MB吧？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 我前10个平铺的，跑rxvt; 后面的floating，跑浏览器之类
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 主要是又配合了screen
<nikerlong> 用的是ntfs-confg
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ...不知
<moriramar> nikerlong, 你那個碟多久了？
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 不用screen的人啊...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 用啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 所有workspace跑得都是一个screen啊
<nikerlong> 那个本来是我电脑的硬盘，我昨天才把它换下来改成了移动盘的
<dadkedjd> nikerlong: 好像可以修改fstab，这样就可以自动挂载吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 纵横交错，双向索引
<nikerlong> 用了几四年了吧
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 18摸 style
<nikerlong> 现在能挂载
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 都attach到一个, 选不同window?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: yeah
<nikerlong> 就是慢
<moriramar> nikerlong, 哦，我原來也有個那樣的。你看下你/var/log/kern.log有沒有類似cannot enumerate USB device字樣。搜索enumerate
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: startx 都是screen起的
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 呃 你个非主流
<adam8157_> m
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: startx还能在screen中起来? 有什么好处?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 没有...只是我能没事看看xorg输出...
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: =,=
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 免得用tty来看
<nikerlong> 未找到
<nikerlong> moriramar:未找到enumerate
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: -gnome -gtk -kde -qt -qt4 -cairo -pango
 * adam8157_ 丑爆了!!! http://www.time.gov/
 * adam8157_ 求一个方便显示世界时钟的页面, 只有US各时区的也可
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: ...你要干嘛
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, ……你這麼潔癖呀。
<moriramar> nikerlong, 你複製進去的速度大概多快？
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 经常查时间啊, 自己懒得算
<moriramar> nikerlong, 找個大點的文件試。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 自己去man timezone
<nikerlong> 3.1G文件，217KB／S
<nikerlong> 以前都是十几M甚至几十M的
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 有啥命令把这一流儿显示出来不?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: TZ=FOO/BAR date
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: - - 麻烦
<MeaCulpa> foo和bar具体列表...可能要man
<xiangfu> 北京附近有没有好的电路班焊接工厂？
<DBLobster1> Mea
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 写个脚本吧 - -
<DBLobster1> MeaCulpa: iptables 熟悉么? 我郁闷死了.
<snugglecat> http://291645.m1.ihompy.com.cn/201111/22/291645_1321970358dpGB.jpg
<MeaCulpa> DBLobster1: no
<moriramar> nikerlong, 這個是有點低很了。能把/proc/mounts中ntfs那個盤那項發在這嗎？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: ls -R1 /usr/share/zoneinfo/ | awk '!/\// {system("TZ="$1" date")}'
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 你好狠...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 脏兮兮的，算脚本么...find我要慢慢想，就ls吧
<nikerlong> moriramar:我现在没挂载硬盘是不是就没有那项啊？
<moriramar> nikerlong, 對。
<moriramar> nikerlong, 只要掛上了才有。
<nikerlong> 那你稍等一下
<moriramar> nikerlong, 哦。沒事。
<adam8157_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2823845/offset-of-a-given-timezone-from-gmt-in-linux-shell-script
<moriramar> nikerlong, 算了，我馬上要斷網了。
<moriramar> nikerlong, 你再在這問問看其它人吧，這會還算熱鬧。
<nikerlong> 好了
<moriramar> nikerlong, ……
<moriramar> nikerlong, /proc/mounts應該會有一行提示的。你可以看下。
<adam8157_> GNUdog|work: gfrog MeaCulpa roylez_ http://t.co/W1uf3f6N
<kk> adam8157_ ⇪ t: Google
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 我惊奇的发现我的timezone设的是NewYork...
<gfrog> adam8157_: 啥？
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 没遇到过问题没
<adam8157_> gfrog: 看看就知道了
<gfrog> adam8157_: 啧啧
<roylez_> adam8157_: 要翻墙看，nnnd
<nikerlong> moriramar:谢谢你，我把盘拿到同学xp机子上再格了一下，现在3.2M／S了
<moriramar> nikerlong, 我倒。
<moriramar> nikerlong, 不用謝，沒什麼好謝的。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 怎么，全世界google网页doodle不一样的？我一直去/ncr的google, 不是这个嘛
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 今天德国的这个碉堡了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: o...
<MeaCulpa> ncr的是一只鸟
<nikerlong> moriramar: 我现在再看下 /proc/mounts
<MeaCulpa> 羽毛可以拔
<nikerlong> /dev/sdb1 /media/新加卷 fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<nikerlong> /dev/sdb2 /media/新加卷_ fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 哦，Thanksgiving,,.,火鸡
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 我给你的不是火鸡啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 我知道
<adam8157_> o
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 你去ncr看看，火鸡
<MeaCulpa> 而且可以自己搭配
<MeaCulpa> 然后发送到g+
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: google一直是用的美国的
<MeaCulpa> google.com/ncr
<adam8157_> 木有G+
<MeaCulpa> ncr = no country redirection
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 早上就看到了 :) google用的美国代理
<nikerlong> moriramar:那些是什么意思啊？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • u盘到底要怎么安装呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354825 我是参照这篇文章http://news.mydrivers.com/1/185/185505.htm 做的u盘的启动盘。但是在启动的时候，发现了一个错误：Could not find kernel image 网上说是syslinux配置文件的问题。 但是我没有找到，我是下载的11.10-desktop-i386.iso的版本。 里面的目录不包含s ...
<xiangfu> 有人有mips cpu, debian 的系统吗？
<xiangfu> 帮我编译一下包。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: ...你这个google NB
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 太nb了
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 我通关了
<moriramar> nikerlong, 呃，fuseblk是說用fuse-ntfs3g驅動加載的吧。後面太多了，不解釋了吧。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 我看到ncr總想到腦殘……
<adam8157_> hamo_afk: http://t.co/W1uf3f6N
<ch_> 有一个关于shell的问题，想请教
<roylez_> adam8157_: Stanislaw Lem
<adam8157_> roylez_: 科幻作家
<adam8157_> roylez_: 你不说话, 默默的玩儿
<nikerlong> moriramar: UBUNTU10.04没有fuse-ntfs3g驅動？
<snugglecat> xiangfu, 啥意思， 啥是 mips cpu
<nikerlong> 我要不要安装呢？
<ch_> 有一个变量是一串字符串，里面含有空格，怎么只用shell内置的字符串操作把空格去掉，不能用tr，sed，awk命令
<adam8157_> snugglecat: mips架构
<snugglecat> knownbad, 全天候啊
<snugglecat> 不懂
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: This is a permanent position with TCS and the salary that they can
<roylez_> offer is HKD 35000 per month+ 13 Month Bonus
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 像不像假的？
<knownbad> @@～
<knownbad> 你怎么知道？
<moriramar> nikerlong, 有，現在應該都是用它的了。只是核心中的ntfs驅動應該也在。
<moriramar> nikerlong, 用核心驅動我總覺得會出各種問題。
<adam8157_> roylez_: 哇
<knownbad> 才刚搞完要回家了。
<roylez_> adam8157_: 13个月的bonus...
<ch_> 有谁知道吗？
<adam8157_> roylez_: 哇
 * adam8157_ 跟着主席有肉吃
<nikerlong> 还是不太明白，还有我开机时它提示我“没有找到／”
<roylez_> adam8157_: tata的，阿三公司...
<nikerlong> ／dev／sdb
<adam8157_> roylez_: tata...
<knownbad> roylez_: 有可能，台湾有家公司今年最高有26个月。
<knownbad> 但并不是每个都有这么高。
<adam8157_> roylez_: 我们苦逼没有年终奖啊
<nikerlong> moriramar: 我开机时它提示（英文）“没有找到／dev／sdb，是否继续等待、手动设置还是跳过”
<snugglecat> knownbad, 啥时侯都见你啊
<moriramar> nikerlong, 這個我不確定。
<knownbad> http://gb.udn.com/gb/udn.com/NEWS/FINANCE/FIN1/6715862.shtml
<kk> knownbad ⇪ ti: 王品年终奖金 最高26个月 | 财经焦点 | 财经产业 | 联合新闻网
<moriramar> nikerlong, 我沒遇到這樣的情况。
<snugglecat> 搞完???
<knownbad> 不知国内看到见没。
<nikerlong> 我一会把ntfd－config卸载了试下
<knownbad> snugglecat: 公司在搬家。
<tenzu> 主席今天为毛带尾巴? 阿当为毛今天也带尾巴?
<roylez_> tenzu: 没上班
<moriramar> nikerlong, ntfs-config應該不推薦使用了吧。現在都是gvfs自動處理。
 * acergelff vboxbuild找不到命令是怎么回事
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦， 我邪恶了， 还以为搞完 才回家呢， 还想问你搞了几个
<tenzu> roylez_: 带薪假还是MC?
<knownbad> 几次吧？
<nikerlong> 好，那我把它卸载了
<knownbad> 我很忠实的。
<knownbad> 一次只搞一位。
<snugglecat> 哦
<roylez_> tenzu: 不想干活就休息了
<snugglecat> 你还想 3P 啊
<knownbad> 不是很想，自知能力有限。
<snugglecat> 没说你一次搞几个， 是一晚 分别... 好吧， 我误会了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，关于网卡驱动安装的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354827 ubuntu10.04版本，电脑的型号是联想Y450。如果选择试用Ubuntu，试用的时候搜索硬件驱动可以找到附带的无线网卡驱动，和nvidia的显卡驱动，但是如果安装的话安装完成后搜索会显示没有驱动，这个问题怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lufeca ...
<roylez_> adam8157_: http://jandan.net/2011/11/23/green-gas-record-level.html
<knownbad> 如只是爱抚还行。
<xiangfu> 怎么查看一个人都在那些channel?
<snugglecat> 好文艺啊， 我都说 “摸”
<tenzu> roylez_: 怎么跟我一样...
<knownbad> 我老婆都叫流氓
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> xiangfu, /whois
<nikerlong> 上课了，我下了，兄弟们！
<knownbad> 回家打电话给老婆去。  她刚从广州面谈完。
<xiangfu> snugglecat, thanks.
<snugglecat> xiangfu, 谢我什么
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/637dc6e4tw1dm19z666jug.gif 给你解解馋
<xiangfu> snugglecat, thanks for /whois
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: HKD现在什么价...
<roylez_> 0.8x
<knownbad> 解什么读？
<knownbad> 蛮肥的就是了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 去开拓新疆土吧，vmware估计真想在上海开舵
<roylez_> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 港元结算的话，你的Sal还要给外服扒掉一层大概
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这样跳没意思
<snugglecat> knownbad, 干活怎么翻译
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我以前遇到的vmware的都只要有香港居住证的
<knownbad> sex intercourse.
<snugglecat> knownbad, 一图片说 fu**k goods
<knownbad> that's fucking good.
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 哇，居然还有三角函数加法波形
<knownbad> 其实也不是什么坏话。  只fuck这个自不好而已。
<knownbad> 意思就是very good。
<roylez_> knownbad: 换成 freaking 就好了
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 是啊。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 还有调频调幅...NB
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 牛吧
<wwu> snugglecat: 这图真不错
<knownbad> 该走了。
<snugglecat> wwu, 哦， 还有一个， 煎蛋里看到的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 886
<MeaCulpa> god => gosh; f*cking => freaking
<wwu> snugglecat: 上图上图
<roylez_> snugglecat: 干货，对吗？
<snugglecat> roylez_, 对， 简单的无聊图看的
<snugglecat> wwu, http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4c8c0a90tw1dnct4k48e3g.gif
<snugglecat> 煎蛋的无聊图
<roylez_> snugglecat: 大约7-8年前看过
<wwu> snugglecat: 就喜欢gif
<roylez_> eexp: 老e
<wwu> 好久没上煎蛋了
<snugglecat> 哦
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 学要下载什么软件才能运行C++ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354829 菜鸟求教 统计信息: 发表于 由 faweideniu — 2011-11-23 14:36 
<ideal> Hi, 有用mirror.bjtu.edu.cn的么，前几天信息中心老大觉得流量太大，因此暂时限制了下，目前只能教育网和ipv6能用了，但是过几天会再开放的吧。
<MeaCulpa> Thursday: sunny, Max Temp: 13C (55F), Min Temp: 6C (43F)
<MeaCulpa> 明天最低6度？乖乖
<acergelff> 现在温度2度的路过
<mathslinux> MeaCulpa: 昨天开始风开始大了, 温度低不怕, 就怕风大
<acergelff> 最近更新: 当地时间2011年11月23日14时00分00秒.
<MeaCulpa> 恩一件衬衫不够了
<flashlab> 大家用的什么客户端?
<mathslinux> ERC
<moriramar> flashlab, 什麼什麼客戶端？
<acergelff> 什麼什麼客戶端？
<moriramar> flashlab, IRC的話，XChat
<flashlab> irc
<acergelff> IRC的話，XChat
<flashlab> 有用android的吗
<mathslinux> erc 提供了一些比较cool的功能, 比如自动补全, 各种定制等
<acergelff> mathslinux: ERC包名是什麼
<ypyf> erc 总是乱码
<ypyf> 在win下面
<zzmfish> 我做的XChat屏幕聊天插件 http://blog.csdn.net/zzmfish/article/details/6929173
<moriramar> 神了，通知今天斷網，居然現在還沒斷。
<acergelff> flashlab: 你是說用安卓登陸irc?
<kk> zzmfish ⇪ t: XChat屏幕聊天插件 - 冷风吹醒 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<mathslinux> acergelff: erc 内置在emacs里面, 不知道有没有单独的包
<gebjgd> flashlab: 有
<mathslinux> ypyf: 你的emacs的编码没有设置好, 
<ypyf> 浣犵殑emacs鐨勭紪鐮佹病鏈夎õ¢ˆ‘缃õ¢ˆ¸ã‚½, 
<moriramar> ypyf, 亂碼了。
<acergelff> mathslinux: 那算了，我和emacs八字不合
<moriramar> acergelff, 八字不合……
<mathslinux> ^_^, 缘分未到
<ypyf> 呵呵
<acergelff> zzmfish: 神插件
<zzmfish> acergelff, 做得不太好，字体都是hard code的，目前只有我自己用，如果有其他用户的话我就有动力去改进
<acergelff> zzmfish: 已經下載了，正在geany裏改字體
<acergelff> zzmfish: 改成FZLTXH
<zzmfish> acergelff, osd_window.c里面，char *font_name = "文泉驿微米黑"; //改成你系统的字体
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 怎样确认自己装的是gnome-shell,还是gnome3? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354836 在“系统监控”中看到是GNOME 3.0.2,在系统预设值->系统信息中看到也是GNOME 3.0.2，执行： jackie@debian:~$ dpkg -l gnome gnome-shell Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-r ...
<acergelff> zzmfish: 剛看完源碼，果斷gcc,結果提示，致命错误：gtk/gtk.h：没有那个文件或目录，我了個去，還得裝東西。。。。
<snugglecat> 求证一件事， 现在超市不能卖菜刀？ 网上有一说得上网买
<acergelff> snugglecat: 誰說的
<Kandu> zzmfish: ✔ 真不錯
<zzmfish> acergelff, 是的。。。
<zzmfish> Kandu, 你用了吗？
<Kandu> zzmfish: 沒，我用 irssi
<zzmfish> 哦
<zzmfish> 这个新浪微博提醒的firefox插件也是我做的，9月上线，现在每日80个用户，还在不断上升：https://addons.mozilla.org/zh-CN/firefox/addon/%E5%BE%AE%E5%8D%9A%E6%8F%90%E9%86%92/
<snugglecat> acergelff, 网上说的， 我家菜刀一直没换， 不知道现在情况所以问一问呢
<adam8157_> gfrog_coding: hamo_afk 爱吃奥利奥的少年 上吧
<snugglecat> acergelff, https://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=kids&id=53701 
<eexp> adam8157_: 你是说他们喜欢舔？
<adam8157_> eexp: 小e....你...
<moriramar> snugglecat, 只有大運期間廣洲地區不讓買。
<eexp> 没烟了。
<eexp> 反正不是舔我，多半是你。 adam8157_ lol
<snugglecat> moriramar, 哦， 酱紫
<adam8157_> eexp: ca
<gfrog_coding> adam8157_: laf
<gfrog_coding> adam8157_: busy now, could you please bring me some? waiter.
<eexp> 为什么有一个格玛，还一个蛤蟆呢
<acergelff> 没人说话么
<eexp> 都是rf的？
<acergelff> zzmfish: 显示位置也得改。。。
<zzmfish> acergelff, 为什么呢？
<zzmfish> acergelff, 你是程序员吧？
<adam8157> eexp: 啥rf
<acergelff> zzmfish: 在我机器上，osd文字显示到了屏幕右下角的外面，只能看到前两个字符
<zzmfish> acergelff, 为什么呢？
<acergelff> 这回
<acergelff> 有人么
<kk> acergelff, ....  ㍧ 
<Kandu> zzmfish: 不過晚上會試用下，感覺十分不錯 XD
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • rhel6.1静太IP地址设置无效问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354841 我通过网络连接软件设置了静太IP地址,IPV4设置为手动,地址栏增加了静态IP地址,网关和DNS都设置了,昨天突然现在自己的IP变为(192.168.1.122)实然不是自己设置的IP(192.168.1.21)了,启动service network restart后,IP变为原设静态IP,但过一段时间,又莫名 ...
<zzmfish> Kandu, 多谢，有什么问题可与我联系
<acergelff> 好了，这回能看到了
<acergelff> zzmfish: 能看到了
<zzmfish> acergelff, 好用吗？
<eexp> hamo_afk -> 蛤蟆 gfrog_coding ->格玛。 adam8157
<adam8157> eexp: - - 明明是蛤蟆和青蛙
<gfrog_coding> eexp: ....
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: waiter, where is my Oreo?
<acergelff> zzmfish: 我把x -了300,跑到屏幕中央了
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: ...
<eexp> Oreo...
<zzmfish> acergelff, 呵呵，虽然不知道为什么，反正能用就行
<eexp> Oreo 在 adam8157的脸上。
<adam8157> eexp: 小e你怎么变得这么重口味了!!
<zzmfish> acergelff, 你是程序员吧？
<acergelff> 最好能做个配置文件，可以自己设定字体，大小，颜色和位置
<acergelff> zzmfish: 好多年前搞过c++...
<zzmfish> acergelff, 以后会做的
<zzmfish> acergelff, 现在做什么了？
<eexp> 这不算啥吧。你们反正在一起的。
<acergelff> zzmfish: 现在搞web了
<zzmfish> acergelff, 哦，我是做服务器后台的，不过不是web
<tenzu> 神本来就重口
<adam8157> tenzu: 是啊, 要不要踢他
<root_____> 问一下关于数据库的
<eexp> 乐主席的，那才叫。什么2女1c啥的。 tenzu
<tenzu> adam8157: 你敢么?
<roylez_> eexp: ...
<eexp> adam8157: 你又干嘛。
<eexp> roylez_: 我都没说全。是吧。
<tenzu> eexp: 2 girls 1 finger才重口, 虽然我还是看完了
<root_____> 主要学些啥
<eexp> nnnnd tenzu 更猛的。
<eexp> 估计天天看。观摩。
<tenzu> eexp: 别假装没看过的样子
<adam8157> 怎么以前没觉得ee重口呢, 最近这是咋了
<acergelff> zzmfish: 如果文字太快的话，会重叠
<tenzu> adam8157: 你看透了某些事情
<eexp> 我才不看
<zzmfish> acergelff, 这个倒没留意
<acergelff> zzmfish: 就是没有清除原来的内容，直接覆盖在原来的osd上，导致看不清了
<tenzu> roylez_: aquaria mac版在我这儿跑的时候连风扇都不响, 太神奇了
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<bluelight> 问一下关于数据库主要学啥？
<bluelight> 麻烦各位活着的，死了的，都说说
<tenzu> roylez_: OST也下好了, 香裆不错
<roylez_> tenzu: 香档的
 * tenzu 去趟楼下lab
<forfun> 写纯sed脚本，需要相当的想象力……
<bluelight> :-)
<xiangfu> anyone here is DD?
<xiangfu> 这里有人是 DD 吗？
<adam8157> xiangfu: dd今天没来
<knownbad> double d cup?
<xiangfu> adam8157, 谁？
 * adam8157 表示认识中国区3个DD
<adam8157> xiangfu: aron
<xiangfu> adam8157, 还有其它人吗？
<xiangfu> adam8157, 你是吗？
<adam8157> xiangfu: 不是
<xiangfu> adam8157, 你能让他们帮帮我这个问题： http://lists.debian.org/debian-mips/2011/11/msg00004.html
<kk> xiangfu ⇪ t: xburst-tools package needs build under a MIPS cpu machine
<adam8157> xiangfu: 去用PPA变异好了
<adam8157> 编译
<xiangfu> adam8157, 怎么做？
<xiangfu> adam8157, 还有我有一个新版本： http://mentors.debian.net/package/rfs/xburst-tools。 你能给他们发邮件，让他们看看有没有时间帮助一下。
<kk> xiangfu ⇪ t: mentors.debian.net
<adam8157> xiangfu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<xiangfu> adam8157, 另外我的另一个package: fped 也需要帮助。:)
<adam8157> xiangfu: 这个已经是孤儿包了?
<xiangfu> adam8157, 没有。我要升级。并且想用git 也打包。
<xiangfu> 以前这个包是svn的。还在改到git 库里了。
<adam8157> xiangfu: 不是孤儿包的话 要联系现在的维护者吧
<xiangfu> adam8157, (PPA supported series) 这里没有MIPS  :(
<eexp> 打包维护，是个体力活。
 * adam8157 一下子占住百台机器...
<xiangfu> adam8157, 但是第一步要打包啊。还没有打包呢。还没到上传那一步。
<adam8157> xiangfu: I see
<xiangfu> adam8157, 需要一台mips 的机器打包。（xburst-tools)
<adam8157> xiangfu: http://db.debian.org/
<knownbad> 灌水上了slashdot了。
<xiangfu> adam8157, 你GIT 打包吗？
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian Project -- debian.org Developers LDAP Search
<adam8157> xiangfu: 选中国, 然后会检索出来所有中国区的DD
<supercatexpert> MIPS打包可以用qemu来做
<adam8157> xiangfu: 但是还是没明白为什么不着原来包的维护者
<supercatexpert> 或者搞交叉编译也行
<xiangfu> adam8157, I am on the way to be a DD :)
<adam8157> xiangfu: oic 你有mentors了么?
<supercatexpert> DD要求挺严格的
<adam8157> xiangfu: 我也想做debian developer啊 握手
<Evanescence> 我在ubuntu下登陆淘宝竟然得到如下: 你的账户存在安全问题，系统暂时作限制登录处理，建议查杀电脑病毒。 我要开通账户>>
<knownbad> xiangfu: congrat.
<xiangfu> supercatexpert, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=613610 可以试试qemu. 
<lubotu2> Debian bug 613610 in xburst-tools "xburst-tools: contains precompiled binaries in debian/" [Serious,Open]
<kk> xiangfu ⇪ t: #613610 - xburst-tools: contains precompiled binaries in debian/ - Debian Bug report logs
<xiangfu> adam8157, mentors 正在谈。 :) pabs 和 lidaobing. 
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 乃不是已经是Red hat的Developer了么~~
<xiangfu> supercatexpert, 怎么用qemu 安装debian.有没有网页给个。我现在试一试。
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 不是一个东西
<supercatexpert> qemu搞起来比较麻烦
<adam8157> xiangfu: lidaobing现在貌似很忙...
<supercatexpert> 其实建议乃试试交叉编译打包
<xiangfu> adam8157, 嗯。
<supercatexpert> 去找找教程吧
<xiangfu> :( 今天没时间了。明天再找。 
<xiangfu> supercatexpert, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=613610 < -- 其实建议乃试试交叉编译打包
<lubotu2> Debian bug 613610 in xburst-tools "xburst-tools: contains precompiled binaries in debian/" [Serious,Open]
<adam8157> xiangfu: 你现在没法用debian的编译服务器咯
<adam8157> ?
<supercatexpert> wheezy (testing) (misc): tools for Ingenic XBurst CPU USB boot and NAND flash access 
<supercatexpert> 原来是这个东西啊……
<supercatexpert> 烧写程序么?
<xiangfu> 是
<xiangfu> adam8157, 怎么才能用？
<adam8157> xiangfu: 我不是很清楚哦
<adam8157> xiangfu: 很忙, 做DD一直没有付诸行动
<xiangfu> adam8157, 我正在nanonote 上安装debian. 之后试着编译xburst-tools 在nanonote 上。
<xiangfu> ：）
<xiangfu> qemu 没有太多经验。
<xiangfu> step by step. 
<xiangfu> :)
<supercatexpert> qemu速度很慢，编译起来挺痛苦的
<supercatexpert> 模拟的效率一般都不到10%的啊
<adam8157> xiangfu: 还是找编译服务器靠谱
<xiangfu> adam8157, 怎么找？
<adam8157> xiangfu: 不晓得 不知道unix-center有没有mips的
<supercatexpert> 那是当然，要么交叉编译，要么直接在对应平台上编译了
<supercatexpert> 有，X芯
<supercatexpert> 不过那个是MIPS64的架构
<xiangfu> 这个ubuntu-cn有活动吗？
<xiangfu> 像 coding together 那种
<supercatexpert> 这个难度太大了吧……
<xiangfu> ？什么难度？
<supercatexpert> 会的语言都不一样，何况并非每个人都会编程
 * xiangfu follow those steps : http://www.openmobilefree.net/?p=535
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 咱有mips嘛？
<xiangfu> supercatexpert, 有兴趣的都可以啊 :)
<supercatexpert> 我的路由是MIPS架构的……
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: uc上有龙芯。。。
<supercatexpert> 而且系统是Linux
 * xiangfu always want find some group in beijing. coding together. :)
<supercatexpert> MIPS有多个版本，MIPS和mipsel是不同的
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 咱们没有
<caleb-> xiangfu: 还不如上网找比较靠谱
<xiangfu> supercatexpert, 有gcc 吗？
<xiangfu> caleb-, 找什么？
<supercatexpert> 没装gcc~
<caleb-> xiangfu: coding together
<supercatexpert> 路由ROM才8M，怎么可能放这种东西……
<xiangfu> supercatexpert, 你的空间够 大吗？
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 为嘛没有，这么牛逼的架构。。。
<xiangfu> supercatexpert, then buy a Ben Nanonote. :)  help me on xburst-tools http://qi-hardware.taobao.com 
<supercatexpert> 其实用SDK之类的才靠谱啊
<kk> xiangfu ⇪ t: 首页-Qi Hardware 官方商店- 淘宝网 
<supercatexpert> Maemo 5 SDK之类的都自带ARM交叉开发环境的
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 没市场啊
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧，市场驱动严重
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 市面上能买到啥样的mips机器不？ 除了那些路由器神马的
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 龙芯
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 机顶盒
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 开发板
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 龙芯算不上正经八百的mips
<xiangfu> gfrog_coding, ben nanonote. : http://qi-hardware.taobao.com 
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 那玩意坑爹的很啊
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 基本上 不咋存在正儿八经的MIPS
<supercatexpert> 我试用过X芯的本子
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 这写都不给力，还不如找个淘汰的cisco路由器
<xiangfu> 你们都不知道 ben nanonote吗？ linux.com 去年十大新闻之一
<Kamea> Unix
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧，对国产货没兴趣。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 表示在mips32上做了两年
<acergelff> 这东西有啥用处
<gfrog_coding> xiangfu: 哦，这不是那个神马开源游戏机嘛
<caleb-> 买 mips 不如买 arm
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧，好丰富的经历哦
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 就这, 没别的经验了
<metbsd> mips现在还有人用吗
<metbsd> 过时的玩意
<gfrog_coding> metbsd: 多得是
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啧啧，只玩过x86的土鳖表示很羡慕
<xiangfu> gfrog_coding, not just game. 
<supercatexpert> MIPS的开放性并非ARM可以比
<xiangfu> gfrog_coding, checkout here: en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Applications
<supercatexpert> ARM的授权费用非常高
 * adam8157 #nowplaying John Lennon - Kiss, Kiss, Kiss
<acergelff> 这东西买回来能干啥？
<adam8157> 玩儿
<gfrog_coding> xiangfu: 跟我想象的不太一样，好吧，还是去捣鼓个mips的路由更靠谱，兴许还能折腾下asic或者fpga神马的
<acergelff> 能上网不？能看flash不？
<caleb-> 啥年代了还要看 flash?
<gfrog_coding> acergelff: 看咩flash，adobe自己都屈服了
<xiangfu> gfrog_coding, checkout Milkymist project. about FPGA. :)
<supercatexpert> Flash在非x86平台就是一渣
<acergelff> gfrog_coding: adobe屈服了，油库没屈服。。。
<xiangfu> acergelff, 能上网。需要atBen. 或者SDIO WIFI card. 不能看flash. 所以有版权的都不行。
<supercatexpert> Youku有出HTML5的其实……
<gfrog_coding> acergelff: 换油土鳖
<gfrog_coding> acergelff: 要不改user agent
<acergelff> supercatexpert: 球详细
<supercatexpert> acergelff: 和User Agent有关
<acergelff> gfrog_coding: 改成iphone4?
<gfrog_coding> acergelff: yep
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: grace算二老板不? shao不在, 把邮件forward给她了
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 。。。。 不算吧
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 嘛邮件啊，还得给boss看
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 就是申请点纪念品发发
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 哦，这个八成行，但是还得boss批准吧
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: oh
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • vmware下ubuntu 10.04上网相关设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354851 也许这个题目对你来说，是一句废话：因为我知道好多人都是一旦装好ubuntu,就直接sudo apt-get update毫无压力——包括我在自己的笔记本上也是这样。 不过，有时候，说起来，背还就能这么背。 我第一次成功在我办公室的电脑上装好ubuntu ...
<acergelff> supercatexpert: 就算换了html5，这小东西几百M的CPU能看动视频》
<acergelff> ？
<supercatexpert> 有硬件解码就没问题
<supercatexpert> 但是显然这种东西不会有硬件解码……&
<acergelff> supercatexpert: 我觉得这小CPU，开个浏览器都够呛
<xiangfu> 那个小CPU？
<acergelff> xiangfu: 是的
<xiangfu> acergelff, 哪个小CPU?
<baaaac> 为什么办公室无线网手机搜索不到，笔记本就可以……
<acergelff> Ben Nanonote 
<baaaac> 手机htc p3600
<jyfl987> 貌似手机不支持那些ap的
<baaaac> 以前在家里用过的……
<baaaac> <jyfl987> 用工具能搜到，显示的隐藏，但没有隐藏
 * adam8157 一下子占住太多机器了, 大家都过来问我... =,=
<xiangfu> acergelff, mplayer 都可以。而且它也有html5的浏览器netsurf
<xiangfu> acergelff, 你应该试试。 
<xiangfu> acergelff, checkout here: en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Applications
<supercatexpert> 如果用本子直接架AP，貌似很多手机就不支持
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 你玩过 netsurf?
<xiangfu> jyfl987, just make it compile under nanonote.
<acergelff> 本子可以架两种AP,一种是AP-hoc什么的，还有一种是模拟路由
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 额
<adam8157> xiangfu: http://www.unix-center.net/?page_id=2
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 关于我们 » Unix-Center.Net » 开放源代码技术开放实验室
<xiangfu> adam8157, 没有debian. :( 
<adam8157> kk: 你应该把转好的title发给接受消息的人
<supercatexpert> 貌似就是ad-hoc模式
<adam8157> xiangfu: 有一台龙芯
<adam8157> xiangfu: 有一台龙芯debian
<kk> adam8157, 如果它是很容易，我会做它已经。  ㍨ 
<xiangfu> "仅限内网连接"
<adam8157> xiangfu: o
<acergelff> supercatexpert: ad-hoc通过xp都能架，另外一种只有win7能架
<supercatexpert> xiangfu: 有办法进去的
<supercatexpert> xiangfu: 随便登录一台主机，用它登录内网的机器就OK
<acergelff> 我的本子架ad-hoc的话，安卓也是连不上，但是用win7的承载网络就能连上了
<xiangfu> 龙芯2E是大头还是小头的？
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Nirvana - Rape Me
<adam8157> xiangfu: no idea
<supercatexpert> xiangfu: LE
<supercatexpert> 其实话说MIPS的CPU是可以自己设定是LE还是BE的
<supercatexpert> ARM也有这种特性
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 部分
<xiangfu> supercatexpert, great. let's try co compile xburst-tools under 龙芯2E. :)
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 确实得看实现，只是大部分的MIPS, ARM都可以这样
<metbsd> 现在的CPU的区别以及很小了
<metbsd> 都那么快
<adam8157> 0_0
<xiangfu> supercatexpert, adam8157 : 你们有时间吗？可以帮我在那台龙芯上编译一下xburst-tools 吗？
<supercatexpert> ……其实差别都很大的……
<adam8157> xiangfu: working
<xiangfu> 我正在nanonote上编译呢。正在下载需要的软件包。
<xiangfu> adam8157, what kind of your working ? :)
<adam8157> xiangfu: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 at Adam's
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 帮我给Caspar打个招呼，回一下我发的邮件……
 * adam8157 攒了56行TODO 要死人啦 要死人啦
<supercatexpert> ……56 lines……这个确实有点多了啊……
<xiangfu> adam8157, cool. you are a kernel developer?
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 他那天特意给我打过招呼, 我已经给你说了...
<adam8157> xiangfu: 测试而已
<xiangfu> adam8157, I have problem in new kernel driver on SDIO stuff
<adam8157> SDIO?
<xiangfu> linux 3.0 
<adam8157> we just focus on kernel in RHEL
<xiangfu> adam8157, http://projects.qi-hardware.com/index.php/p/openwrt-xburst/source/commit/ae1b77739c054966efbefae995b6b78300ca8875/
<kk> xiangfu ⇪ t: OpenWrt XBurst Commit Details - ae1b77739c054966efbefae995b6b78300ca8875 - development environment for Qi Hardware device.
<xiangfu> adam8157, yes. we are using the same kernel :-)
<adam8157> xiangfu: but we are on 2.6.32
<xiangfu> oh. :(
<supercatexpert> Debian Squeeze的内核也是2.6.32的~
 * acergelff 求个安卓上的IRC软件
<xiangfu> "SDIO single IRQ optimization breaks libertas" <-- needs work around in our ks7010 driver. :(
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 乃们公司有没有校招的?
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 今年情况比较特殊, HR严重紧缺...
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 哪个学校
<supercatexpert> 我自己是在SCU
<xiangfu> adam8157, 你是专注于kernel 那个方面？
<supercatexpert> 不过我想知道一下有没有校招计划而已，不管是哪个学校
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 晕...
<adam8157> xiangfu: general
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 川大! 川大! sigh...
<supercatexpert> 没校招我就真只有等毕业才可能进了……
<xiangfu> adam8157, cool.
<whsailing> w
<acergelff> 求个安卓上的IRC软件
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求能在gnome3下运行的 跟compiz中grid功能相似的插件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354855 升11.10有两天了, 还在习惯之中, 最可恶的是compiz在gnome3下完全失灵, 震颤效果神马的倒可以不用, 但grid的对快捷放置窗口的功能实在用着太顺手了...求大牛们指点一款功能类似的插件 对grid的 ctrl+alt+123456789实在在怀念了 ...
<supercatexpert> adam8157: SCU怎么了?
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 没啥 我去过
<supercatexpert> o
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 那么，有校招计划么? 不管有没来我学校的
<adam8157> supercatexpert: no idea...
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 你们学校主流不是去IBM么
<hackbibo> OK 
<hackbibo> 看得到我吗
<supercatexpert> IBM啊……还没来我学校招呢
<whsailing> 牛人
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 如果很想来的话 给我投简历把, 应该可以现在面, 入职时间签在你毕业后
<Kamea> snugglecat: scanf("%s",int i);
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 好啊，不过职位一定要是Kernel有关的么?
<supercatexpert> 因为考虑乃是Kernel组的人呢
<adam8157> supercatexpert: https://careers.redhat.com/ext/search?act=list&Keyword=&SearchJobID=&Category=&Location=188
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 我在考虑这个: https://careers.redhat.com/ext/detail?redhat6155
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 决定好了给我发简历 中英文, 纯文本加pdf 职位说清楚就是了
<snugglecat> Kamea, 1， 你那个 i 是临时变量， 2, 那个不是地址
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 就发到那个gmail邮箱就OK了是么?
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 看我博客写的那个就是了
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 就是About页面那个对吧
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 自己看 lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 人贩子
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你那个编译不过去的
<adam8157> jyfl987: lol
<supercatexpert> jyfl987: 其实我自己早就想进RH的~
<Kamea> snugglecat: 嗯
<tim_> 有没有liunx相关的工作机会推荐一下
<supercatexpert> tim_: 其实我那个不就是Linux相关的么?
<jyfl987>  supercatexpert 但是阿蛋确实是人贩子
<tim_> where
<supercatexpert> tim_: https://careers.redhat.com/ext/search?act=list&Keyword=&SearchJobID=&Category=&Location=188
<supercatexpert> 当然是这个啊
<tim_> 谢谢，我先看看
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我们没有HR, 又缺人, manager让推荐的
<adam8157> supercatexpert: - -!
<snugglecat> Kamea, 你没有编译器么
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 怎么了?
<snugglecat> 今天说说喜欢 c 的
<supercatexpert> C user路过……
<snugglecat> 今天说说喜欢 c 的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: http://pastebin.com/SS38QAT5
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 和 Kamea 切磋切磋
<tim_> locate 广州的有没有？
<snugglecat> tim_, 你找广州的啊， 他没来
<tim_> 他是谁，呵呵
<snugglecat> tim_, 干什么。 找 他干嘛。 欠你钱???
<snugglecat> tim_, 不告诉你
<tim_> 我只想呆在广州阿
<snugglecat> tim_, 我知道的不在， 你再问
<snugglecat> 这里有没有广州人
<snugglecat> tim_, 有找
<tim_> sorry
<tim_> 我是想找广州的工作机会
<snugglecat> 广州人过来排队， 男的左边， 女的右边
<snugglecat> 干嘛来广州
<snugglecat> 出国吧
<tim_> lol
<tim_> 因为我住在广州阿
<tim_> 北京房价伤不起阿
<snugglecat> tim_, 哦
<snugglecat> 出国
<ofan> v2.iofan.co.cc 求ping
<tim_> 舍不得家人
<snugglecat> 一起出国
<supercatexpert> PING v2.iofan.co.cc (216.24.198.236) 56(84) bytes of data.
<supercatexpert> 64 bytes from unassigned.psychz.net (216.24.198.236): icmp_req=1 ttl=51 time=324 ms
<snugglecat> tim_, gebjgd<==学他. 带老婆出国
<supercatexpert> Psychz的主机啊……
<ofan> location?
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: ping 了。64 bytes from unassigned.psychz.net (216.24.198.236): icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=262 ms
<ofan> yardvps的
<Kamea> snugglecat: 德国佬每天只知道撸管
<bluelight> 额
<supercatexpert> 不过为啥ping出来的有psychz呢……
<ofan> Kamea: 你怎么知道？
<snugglecat> Kamea, 他有老婆在身边还撸啊。 美国人才每天呢
<bluelight> ofan: 哥等你呢
<supercatexpert> 难道域名是psychz的么~
<Kamea> ofan: 他自己说的呀,一天三次,强身健体
<snugglecat> 撸管啥意思
<ofan> supercatexpert: 不是
<bluelight> snugglecat: 男的能干的事
<adam8157> http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/23/googly-eye-arduino-shield-proves-geeks-just-wanna-have-fun-vide/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Googly Eye Arduino Shield proves geeks just wanna have fun (video) -- Engadget
<supercatexpert> Kamea: 强撸飞灰烟灭
<bluelight> supercatexpert: 你试过 ？
<ofan> bluelight: 什么事
<supercatexpert> bluelight: 当然没~~~要不然我还在这里?
<tim_> 我了个去
<snugglecat> bluelight, 哦
<bluelight> ofan: 想你了
<ofan> bluelight: 操
<snugglecat> tim_, 晚上来吧， 几乎他每天都来
<snugglecat> tim_, C开头的
<ofan> bluelight: 你真闲的蛋疼
<bluelight> supercatexpert: 没事，你撸别人的
<tim_> sn ，thx
<supercatexpert> bluelight: 乃真是重口……
<snugglecat> tim_, 见有人广府广府的， 就是他
<snugglecat> tim_, 可别说是我说的
<bluelight> ofan: 我在学sql语句，有些闲
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求教：wine 有道词典出现错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354859 wine 有道词典时，出现Failed to load DLL C:\Program Files\Youdao\Dict4\YoudaoGetWord64.dll错误，请问哪位高手能帮忙解决，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanxuedog — 2011-11-23 17:13 
<ofan> bluelight: 慢慢学吧
<supercatexpert> bluelight: man里面可以查到SQL语句……
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<bluelight> supercatexpert: 谢谢，我想现学点，那样才能有备无患
<bluelight> ofan: 谢谢
<ofan> 谢什么
<Kamea> snugglecat: 那个Bot今天没在?
<bluelight> ofan: 我今天在用irssi
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<snugglecat> Kamea, 试试啰
<bluelight> ofan: 你让我慢慢学啊
<supercatexpert> bluelight: 同用irssi
<supercatexpert> 其实我用irssi也没几天~
<bluelight> supercatexpert: 额，我今天才弄得，不熟，你呢
<bluelight> supercatexpert: 给我点意见
<ofan> use weechat!
<supercatexpert> bluelight: 基本算会用吧
<ofan> irssi文档烂，weechat接口烂
<snugglecat> bluelight, 感觉我太邪恶了， 我看成 "我今天才弄你..."
<Kamea> snugglecat: CyrusYzGt那个Bot没在
<snugglecat> 他不是 bot  啊
<supercatexpert> 喜欢上irssi那个补全功能
<bluelight> ofan: 噢，改天试试，谢了
<ofan> weechat补全更多
<Kamea> Web chat挺好的
<supercatexpert> weechat - Fast, light and extensible chat client
<supercatexpert> 是这个啊……
<snugglecat> irssi 到底有哪好的
<bluelight> snugglecat: 别老望哪方面想
<snugglecat> :)
<bluelight> snugglecat: 我也不知道 
<bluelight> ofan: 你在命令行上网吗
<snugglecat> 很多次看到有人说 irssi 。 xchat 到底有啥不好的
<ofan> bluelight: 终端
<ofan> bluelight: 现在不用Lnux
<roylez_> snugglecat: 多开了一个窗口，这就是罪过
<supercatexpert> 没X11输入中文会很蛋疼
<snugglecat> 哦
<bluelight> ofan: 噢终端，还是你专业
<ofan> No X
<snugglecat> 我是窗口控， 没窗口不舒服
<supercatexpert> 肯定是在GUI Terminal下用的嘛~
<roylez_> ofan: 交租子
<ofan> roylez_: no
<tenzu> ofan: 同收
<roylez_> ofan: nnnnnnnd
<ofan> 要钱没有，要命一条..
<bluelight> ofan: 那用啥，mac吗
<ofan> bluelight: yes
<will> server : irc.mindforge.org
 * tenzu 活力四射了
<bluelight> ofan: 你，我包养了，
<ofan> tenzu: 你要干嘛
<roylez_> tenzu: 明天又要上班了，nnnd
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。。。
<bluelight> ofan:freebsd，你会配置桌面吗
<tenzu> ofan: 主席让我收租
 * ofan 明天感恩节房价lol
<ofan> 放假
<roylez_> cfy: æ­»cc
<ofan> bluelight: 会
<cfy> roylez_: 死主席
<tenzu> roylez_: 明天我来还借的东西, 丢了个hardlock, 头疼
<roylez_> cfy: 让我踢你一个
<bluelight> ofan: 真强
 * tenzu 高呼: 主席万岁~~!
<cfy> 主席动作好慢啊
<cfy> 死主席
<ofan> bluelight: 这也叫强
<ofan> roylez_: 双飞啊
<tenzu> cfy这是自作孽啊
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 已经很不错了
<bluelight> 噢，那个cfy真不幸
<ofan> triple kick!
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 我连装都不会装。记得04年的时候连续搞了好几天。
<tenzu> 这货进不来了 233
<ofan> ...
<tenzu> god like!
<bluelight> ofan: 大家玩玩，何必呢
<tenzu> unstoppable
<roylez_> tenzu: 我把同一个命令执行了20遍左右了...
 * ofan .....
<bluelight> ofan: 这么狠
<cfy> 来了
<snugglecat> cfy, 屁股红了么
<roylez_> cfy: 够快不....
 * tenzu roylez_ mon mon mon monster kill!
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 04年挺早
<cfy> roylez_: 。。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 好吧。
<bluelight> 大家也就开开玩笑，别动真格
<roylez_> cfy: 晚饭吃了没？
<cfy> roylez_: 主要我打球，手累了。
<cfy> roylez_: 吃了
<roylez_> cfy: nnnnnd
<roylez_> cfy: 我吃饭去了
<moriramar> cfy, 這給踢的。
<cfy> roylez_: 否则肯定比你快，lol
<moriramar> 我屏幕上一片紅。
<ofan> 好饿
<cfy> .....
<cfy> moriramar: 看到我有多杯具了吧
<bluelight> 能写个脚本吗，重登录
<tenzu> 想吃饺子, nnd
<moriramar> cfy, 你活該，你居然得罪主席。
<bluelight> ofan: 我刚吃了
<snugglecat> cfy, 国旗是你染的么
<cfy> moriramar: T_T
<ofan> bluelight: 奥
<cfy> snugglecat: 你猜
<snugglecat> 是吧
<bluelight> ofan: 那你随便写个
<ofan> bluelight: 写毛？
<cfy> bluelight: 有啥用？别人直接ban你，你就进不来了
<snugglecat> ofan, 你卖了多少 vpn, ssh 了
<ofan> snugglecat: 不告诉你
<snugglecat> 好吧
<bluelight> ofan: 这不试试吗
<snugglecat> 那我不买
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 那时在读书，而且精力充沛。
<ofan> bluelight: 试啥
<tenzu> ofan: ...
<ofan> snugglecat: 我知道你本来就不想买
<bluelight> 要不我建个频道，我踢你，你进
<snugglecat> bluelight, 你该名字好么， 你名字和我的太像了
<bluelight> snugglecat: 不像啊，
<bluelight> ofan: 是重登录，我见频道，你进，我踢你
<ofan> bluelight: ...
<Patrick_DJ> 今天才知道irssi有个自动补全的功能。
<bluelight> ofan: 行不
<ofan> bluelight: 吃饱了撑的
<moriramar> snugglecat, 有關Enigmail一個插件的C++代碼的事想請教你，不知道你今天晚上8點左右有沒有時間？
<bluelight> ofan: 玩玩而已
<snugglecat> moriramar, 好吧
<whsailing> 真是吃饱没事做
<bluelight> Patrick_DJ: 没事，比我强
<ofan> snugglecat: 今晚8点，不见不散
<snugglecat> bluelight, 我以前的名字就是 blueg...的。 看你名字， 总以为以前的我穿越过来的
<snugglecat> ofan, 哦
<Patrick_DJ> Patrick_DJ: =_=
<bluelight> snugglecat: 额，我这么。。。。。。。。。。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 是个irc客户端都有这功能
<bluelight> snugglecat: 那你起个名
<snugglecat> greenlight
<ofan> bluelight: supertwob
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 没往那个方向想过。0_0
<moriramar> snugglecat, 感謝。
<nick_> ofan: 爽乎
<ofan> 2货走了？
<Guest77655> 应该走了
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 我给你发消息的时候，在你那边看我，我的名字会高亮显示么？
<snugglecat> moriramar, 不一定帮得了
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 会
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 而且有提醒
<Ping_NeuSoft> 为什么会有高亮？？
<Colin-shzsc> 不知道有没有谁能鉴定下，我总觉得新浪微博的签名图片用的点阵字体是文泉驿
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 那就好。我在网上搜了好几次，原来自个儿就已经支持了。
<whsailing> 大家好，我是手机党
<Guest77655> ofan: 我晕
<Ping_NeuSoft> 为什么会有高亮？？
<arzyu> 大家好，刚才不小心cp一个大文件结果文件系统没空间了，现在一直不断提示write failed, filesystem is full，我想删掉点文件也没法操作，freebsd，我该怎么弄？
<yi> ofan: 你弄得？
<Patrick_DJ> Ping_NeuSoft: 格式:      昵称: 内容
<yi> arzyu: ofan 说他会
<ofan> yi: 对
<yi> ofan: 那你再弄一次
<ofan> yi: 听你的？
<yi> ofan: 我登了两个
<yi> ofan: 你不试试吗
 * ofan is busy
<yi> ofan: :-)
<ofan> 有一个VPN用户到期了
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • awesome还是不好用呀／。继续OPENBOX http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354862 awesome还是不好用呀／。继续OPENBOX 统计信息: 发表于 由 e98156 — 2011-11-23 17:46 
<arzyu> ofan: 您知道怎么处理这个吗？
<ofan> arzyu: sudo rm试试
<yi> ofan: 你用ubuntu用多了吧
<yi> 他那是freebsd
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: !Time
<snugglecat> arzyu, ctrl c 可以么
<snugglecat> tim__, 广府人士来了
<arzyu> ofan: 嗯，freebsd
<snugglecat> 广府人士出来排队
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 20121202
<arzyu> snugglecat: ctrl c也不能
<ofan> arzyu: sudo rm
<snugglecat> arzyu, ctrl z 行不
<ofan> yi: 边玩去艹
<snugglecat> arzyu, 你是想终端他么
<ofan> yi: 再叽歪屏蔽你丫的
<snugglecat> tim__, 广州人来啦
<snugglecat> 大家快跑啊
<yi> ofan: 好，不打扰了，抱歉
<snugglecat> 好吧 tim__ 潜水了
<arzyu> ctrl z也不行，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有老乡找你
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 拿刀來
<ofan> arzyu: su后rm删
<whsailing> 广州人那么可怕吗？
<arzyu> ofan: 我是root帐户，主要是现在终端一直提示filesystem is full，没法做其它任何命令。
<ofan> arzyu: 文件所在的是/分区？
<arzyu> ofan: 是的。
<ofan> arzyu: 重启single模式下挂载后删
<arzyu> ofan: 完整的信息是  /: write failed, filesystem is full
<ofan> 额 。。 bsd有没有single模式？
<ofan> arzyu: 用另一个系统挂载后删
<arzyu> ofan: 远程服务器，主要是还运行着服务
<pityonline> ubuntu 里有啥大点儿软件？我在 Apple Store 想测试一下他们的网速
<pityonline> 得有要点儿用的
<ofan> arzyu: 直接写入原来的文件不行么
<ofan> arzyu: true > aaaa
<arzyu> ofan: 吓坏我了，我重连上去，迅速上命令，还提示消息，再重连一次好了。
<supercatexpert> arzyu: root保留空间都被乃用完了么?
<ofan> arzyu: 删了？
<arzyu> ofan: 好像没删掉，那个目录还在，
<tim__> snuggglecat: 呵呵，我不是找人
<ofan> arzyu: find ./Dir -type f  -exec true > {};
<arzyu> supercatexpert: 应该是的，从吃完午饭cp到17点
<snugglecat> tim__, 哦， 你不是着广州人么
<tim__> snuggglecat: 广州人太多了
<pityonline> launchpad 真慢
<snugglecat> tim__, 不明白你啥意思， 总之 一 广府人 就在这。
<tim__> snuggglecat: 呵呵，谢谢
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你可以匿了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 滾
<tim__> snuggglecat: 潜一下
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<arzyu> ofan: 这个命令做什么的？我man find还是看不明白
<moriramar> snugglecat, 哦，您願意幫忙看看已經很感謝了。
<ofan> arzyu: 把你刚复制过来的文件夹里的文件都清空
<ofan> arzyu: 大小就直接变为0了
<snugglecat> moriramar, 好吧， 先看啥问题。
<moriramar> snugglecat, 哦，8點再說吧。我現在還在看實驗。
<snugglecat> 好的
<pityonline> 我在吗？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 又看了啥小说
<arzyu> ofan: thanks 这个命令很强大
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 偉大又正義的邪魔至尊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<snugglecat> pityonline, 你还在
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 亮个12.04的，但conky里的天气挂了，有解否？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354864 天气挂了 统计信息: 发表于 由 boyll — 2011-11-23 18:21 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sebug.net/vulndb/24240/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 24240: Linux Kernel 'hfs_mac2asc()'本地特权提升漏洞
<roylez_> cfy: 还在呢？
<tenzu_> 踢掉
<ofan> 发现xmpp能跨服务器通讯
<roylez_> tenzu_: 好主意。你猪尾巴露出来了
<tenzu_> roylez_: 刚才拔掉cable换wireless, 想看看find my iphone能不能用
<roylez_> tenzu: http://291645.m1.ihompy.com.cn/201111/22/291645_1321970358dpGB.jpg
<tenzu> roylez_: 这太歹毒了
<roylez_> tenzu: 贴近生活啊
<roylez_> tenzu: 很多女人恐怕真的这么想的
<tenzu> roylez_: 应该也有丈夫版
<tenzu> roylez_: 要不然没法对歌
<moriramar> 悲劇了。Thunderbird插件的調試根本無從下手。
<roylez_> tenzu: 未必了。曾经看到有人统计日本男人和女人的搜索关键词，男人搜的很多都是给女人的礼品什么的，女人都是搜索“老公为啥还没死”之类...
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac264270/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: 韩国达人秀，你们这是要干嘛？ - AcFun.tv
 * Kandu 被 roylez_ 嚇得不敢結婚了 QQ
<roylez_> tenzu: 你也看看
<roylez_> Kandu: 韩国达人秀的季军
<jyfl987> Kandu: 结婚 找个山里妹子
<ofan> Kandu: 有妹子了？
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 那就不要結。。 娶女機器人好了
<ofan> http://min.us/rJOQ5hq 10G免费网盘。。。
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: You're invited to join Minus!
<ofan> kk: ..
<kk> ofan, 休息一下...  ㍫ 
<tenzu> roylez_: 这个太NB了
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 关于GTK+的环境配置问题【麻烦多多】 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354865 首先我承认我是个新手，很多可能看似很不专业的地方请大家多多包涵啊。 =================================================================================== 关于我的系统： 1.ubuntu 11。10，是借助wubi直接在windows下安装的（这周内又卸载了重新安装了 ...
<adam8157> tenzu: 哪个
<tenzu> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac264270/
<kk> tenzu ⇪ t: 韩国达人秀，你们这是要干嘛？ - AcFun.tv
<Kandu> ofan: 沒|有
<Kandu> jyfl987: 山裡妹子，要到西南邊找了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我們這兒森林邊緣，現在山裡妹子都下山，成山下妹子了
 * Kandu afk
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你们的西南不就是我们那么
<microcai> jyfl987: hi
<microcai> jyfl987: 在家里了
<jyfl987> microcai: 上班
<microcai> jyfl987: 已经上一天班了
<microcai> jyfl987: 在 wind 的那里太忙了，忙的没时间聊天
<microcai> jyfl987: 感觉他那里过的很充实
<jyfl987> microcai: 额 你不是不去么
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 23 日 星期三 19:31:07
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 2012102
<Freebuilder> !date
<Freebuilder> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 23 日 星期三 19:32:17
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<microcai> jyfl987: 去吧。
<microcai> jyfl987: 这年头好领导比啥都重要 
<Freebuilder> !weather
<oink> 呵呵 笨 Freebuilder  194680328
<Freebuilder> 汗！
<Freebuilder> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iCookie> iGoogle: 阿姨...
<CyrusYzGTt> iCookie§ 試試 i0oo91e
<Freebuilder> oink 是人还是机器人？
<Kamea> !wik
<iCookie> CyrusYzGTt: 他换号了还是...........
<CyrusYzGTt> iCookie§ 那是 神的一個分身
<iCookie> CyrusYzGTt: 汗........ 
<cfy> Kandu: roylez_: adam8157: http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Rosetta Code - Rosetta Code
<cfy> Kandu: roylez_: adam8157: 很多短小的程序段，各种语言实现，
<walle> 大家平时都怎么翻墙？
<Freebuilder> ?oink
<Kamea> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/746932/ 帮个忙，看下
<cfy> Kamea: 你谁啊？
<cfy> Kamea: 没排版的程序。。。
<walle> 大家在linux一般怎么翻墙
<walle> 最简单的办法是什么
<roylez_> cfy: 你捡破烂的？
<cfy> roylez_: 啥意思？
<cfy> roylez_: 不要和ee一样。你这样说，我听不懂的
<cfy> Kamea: 你C学了多久了？
<Kamea> cfy: 新手
<Kamea> cfy: 为什么建造的文件第一行是空的？
<walle> 草，有人么
<Kamea> cfy: 断断续续的两个星期了吧
<cfy> Kamea: 我不得不说，你用错了
<Kamea> cfy: 只有晚上有空的时候看看
<cfy> Kamea: 为啥会有这个效果，我不清楚，但是完全错了
<Kamea> cfy: 编译器没报错
<cfy> 假的吧。。。。
<cfy> 我看看
<yhlfh> walle: 最简单的方法是ssh -D+autoproxy吧
<cfy> scanf("%s",&n);
<cfy> Kamea: 作为一个char的n,竟然这么用scanf("%s",&n);
<cfy> 编译器怎么不那个呢。。。。
<Kamea> cfy: 包了吗？
<cfy> Kamea: 没。。。
<walle> yhlfh: 有什么好的俄proxy推荐么
<Kamea> cfy: 我的也没报错
<walle> yhlfh: 没钱，要免费的
<yhlfh> walle: 免费的ssh服务也有
<cfy> Kamea: 但是你不能这么写。我给你改改
<walle> yhlfh: 推荐
<Kamea> cfy: 嗯
<yhlfh> walle: 其实具体我也不太清楚，我是自己空间的ssh
<Kamea> cfy: 为什么建造的文件第一行是空的，这个我很想知道
<cfy> Kamea: 你有输入tab来结束程序么？
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<yhlfh> ofan: 多少钱
<ofan> yhlfh: 9 RMB/月
<cfy> ofan: 降价了？
<ofan> 包年108
<Kamea> cfy: 我用的是ctrl-i结束
<ofan> cfy: 原价
<cfy> ofan: 不是10么？
<cfy> Kamea: 我这里有
<ofan> cfy: 一直都是9
<Kamea> cfy: 有什么？
<cfy> Kamea: 有内容
<ofan> 过几天准备涨价了
 * cfy pasted "" at http://paste2.org/get/1791633
<ofan> 寒假要来了
<cfy> Kamea: above
<cfy> ofan: ...
<ofan> 还有春节
<cfy> ofan: 我先预定着
<cfy> 算了，
<Kamea> cfy: 第一行有内容？
<ofan> cfy: 你老是预订
<cfy> Kamea: 那没，%s之后有个换行符
<cfy> Kamea: getchar();弄掉它
<cfy> ofan: 你涨多少？
<ofan> cfy: 7个月99
<Kamea> cfy: 第一行还是空的
<Kamea> cfy: 怎么弄？
<cfy> Kamea: 等下
<Kamea> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> Kamea: 直接在第一个c=getchar之前添加一个getchar();
<Kamea> cfy: getchar();c=getchar();?
<cfy> Kamea: yeah
<Kamea> cfy: 作用是？
<cfy> Kamea: 你第一次输入文件名带有换行符
<cfy> Kamea: 但是scanf之后，还有换行符，所以第一个getchar读到的是换行符
<Kamea> cfy: '\n'?
<cfy> Kamea: yeah
<Kamea> cfy: 为什么c!=0x03会出错
<cfy> Kamea: 哪里出错了？
<cfy> Kamea: 不应该出错，贴代码
<Kamea> cfy: 0x03 好像等于ctrl-c
<ofan> http://www.google.de/
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Google
<ofan> http://www.google.de/ 有意思
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 蛋疼的Ubuntu和Flash还有声音！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354869 Ubuntu11.10 联想笔记本 FireFox 浏览器 Flash插件怎么也装不上，装上了，去youku之类的网站看不了，网页上视频那位置一片白，点右键 Help -> About 是 “Gnash 0.8.10dev Gnash is the GNU SWF Player based on GameSWF.” 去疼讯微博上传图片，因为那是用Flash ...
<moriramar> snugglecat, 在嗎？
<moriramar> snugglecat, 就留個言吧，不打擾您了。好像不能說是C++的問題。應該和JavaScript代碼部分有關。
<Kamea> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/746951/
<adam8157> roylez_: 我报价了 算下来邮费55RMB 蛮贵
<cfy> Kamea: 怎么出错了？
<Kamea> cfy: ctrl-c后，文件里加了个特殊符号
<roylez_> adam8157: 55，好贵的蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<cfy> Kamea: 干嘛C-c?
<Kamea> cfy: 没出错，但加了个特殊符号
<Kamea> cfy: 习惯了，呵呵，vim也是用C-c
<roylez_> adam8157: 1 2011-11-21 已经飞往中国途中
<cfy> Kamea: 不清楚，C-c应该会直接退出才是
<roylez_> adam8157: 这状态几天了。估计在海关那里
<Kamea> cfy: 嗯，
<cfy> parted 3.0 resize怎么就被和谐了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 恩 清关要时间的
<adam8157> 我申报价值写的99$ 报价750RMB 真老实阿
<adam8157> 走了 锻炼去了
<Kamea> cfy: 第一个getchar()前面加个getchar()的意思是读取换行符，但不传给c吗？
<cfy> Kamea: yeah
<Kamea> cfy: thx
<roylez_> adam8157: 又练蛋蛋
<turing> UBUNTU10.04，把首先驱动卸载了 结果重启系统进不去XWindow了
<turing> 不会把xorg也卸了吧？
<cfy> 我去
<cfy> parted 3.0移除了很多函数
<cfy> 但是man page里却有。。
<snugglecat> moriramar, 在呢
<snugglecat> moriramar, 刚和儿子看视频
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 有闺女的人没来么
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡，好久不见
<lainme> roylez_: 好久不见
<roylez_> lainme: 有好事没？
<ofan> ....
<lainme> roylez_: 没。
<roylez_> lainme: 我俩交换照片吧，你发一张人像照给我，我发一张给你
<lainme> roylez_: No
<roylez_> lainme: 别客气，我先发一张给你
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 玲音姐来啦
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<lainme> roylez_: no
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 还不快点， 主席都和她交换相片了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 再不快点， 就得交换戒子啦
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 你喜歡誰，，是雙方的，，
 * snugglecat 围观中
<roylez_> lainme: 给你发了
 * lainme 学习
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 給我 OP ,,我想 踢走 snugglecat 
<roylez_> lainme: 赶紧回一张过来
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 你俩慢慢打架...
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ .. 好吧，，
<roylez_> lainme: 收到没？
<lainme> roylez_: ……
<xiangfu> Kamea, there is no fclose in your code.
<roylez_> lainme: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac171291/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: 过去唱山歌的方式....弱爆了！ - AcFun.tv
<Kamea> xiangfu: 被你发现了，嘿嘿
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac171291/
<cfy> xiangfu: 程序退出的时候不会自动关闭么？
<xiangfu> cfy, 习惯。
<xiangfu> 很重要。
<cfy> xiangfu: 哦。那没关系，我都是用with-open-file的
<cfy> xiangfu: 应该会自动关掉的，哈哈
<Kamea> ...
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<roylez_> cfy: 都不理我。囡囡不理我，蛋蛋也不理我
<cfy> roylez_: 我理你
<roylez_> cfy: 我问你，有没有什么比较有意思的数据分类的项目
<snugglecat> moriramar, 解决了？ 那我去忙了
<cfy> roylez_: 啥意思？
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<lotcor> r
<cfy> roylez_: 不知道。。。
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac118409/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: 此两分半可以火' - AcFun.tv
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 求此CONKY 时钟的配置。感谢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354872 很喜欢这个时钟加上日期的样子。。求配置 。感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 流年忘返 — 2011-11-23 20:18 
<moriramar> snugglecat, 呃？沒解決，不過前面說不打擾您了。
<moriramar> snugglecat, 讓您浪費時間了，不好意思了。
<moriramar> snugglecat, 對不起。
<snugglecat> moriramar, 没事， 那我忙了
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<cfy> Kandu: 文档又一次坑了我
<walle> yhlfh: 比如我现在有了ssh，然后怎么翻墙？
<cfy> Kandu: parted的man page
<tenzu> 手握神器不会用么
<yhlfh> walle: 然后firefox,装插件autoproxy
<yhlfh> 默认代理选ssh -D
<walle> yhlfh: chrome 呢？
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<cfy> ofan: 技术支持啊
<yhlfh> 然后终端运行ssh -D username@host.com
<cfy> ofan: 学校里用不了怎么办？
<moriramar> cfy, parted的man不要太操蛋。
<ofan> cfy: 退学吧
<moriramar> cfy, 連parted --help都比man parted詳細。
<ofan> cfy: 学校不是可以装宽带么
<yhlfh> walle: chrome的话，直接设代理SOCKS，地址为你的IP地址
<cfy> moriramar: 了解了。。。。。
<walle> yhlfh: 我的ssh要用户名和密码
<cfy> ofan: - -!
<cfy> ofan: 不行哦
<ofan> cfy: 那还是退学吧
<yhlfh> walle: 用户名和密码你输便是
<walle> gnome里面有个network manager怎么设置
<walle> yhlfh: 用那个设置代理
<alpha080> 那是全局的。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.gzb.so/di-R77U.jpg
<walle> alpha080: 对，我就是要全局的
<yhlfh> walle: 那就设全局的
<walle> yhlfh: 怎么搞
<tenzu> roylez_: 胆儿肥啊
<yhlfh> walle: chrome设置代理
<alpha080> switchy?
<pityonli1e> 苹果店的 
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆君
<pityonli1e> wifi 不让连接 freenode 的 irc 啊
<hamo> roylez_: 主席好..
<roylez_> hamo: 有好事没？
<hamo> roylez_: 没...
<tenzu> pityonli1e: 突破
<pityonli1e> tenzu: 在这也连不上 vpn
<roylez_> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/bZDGr.jpg 
<roylez_> tenzu: 这图怎么样？
<pityonli1e> tenzu: mac 下用什么输入法，这五笔不是一般的难用
<tenzu> pityonli1e: 神奇的网络
<tenzu> roylez_: 有点儿意思
<tenzu> pityonli1e: fit
<hamo> adam8157 errata还是不启动..我真是没辙了》。
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/rPg0Q.jpg
<pityonli1e> tenzu: 两个热点，用电脑都 能连，但手机只能看到一个
<tenzu> roylez_: 这是在嘲讽phd么?
<roylez_> tenzu: 我猜是
<Kamea> cfy: 怎么看ctrl-字母有没有被系统占用？
<tenzu> roylez_: 可是积分的确写错了, 我坚决不会买的
<roylez_> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/MUaq3.jpg
<pityonli1e> tenzu: 全名叫什么？在哪里下载？
<roylez_> tenzu: 大胸的妹子会买的
<pityonli1e> tenzu: app store 里好像没
<tenzu> pityonli1e: http://funinput.com/mac
<kk> tenzu ⇪ ti: 最FIT你的Mac输入法 - Mac - FIT输入法
<tenzu> pityonli1e: 没进app store
<pityonli1e> tenzu: thx
<tenzu> roylez_: 所以大胸妹子都无脑
<roylez_> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/tyHiZ.jpg
<tenzu> pityonli1e: 注册个fit账号, 手机和mac上的用户词库就同步了, 好使
<roylez_> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/5cBi8.jpg
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 腾讯官网下载的QQ deb包，安装之后总是无故退出，怎么了？请各位大侠帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354877 腾讯官网下载的QQ deb包，安装之后总是无故退出，怎么了？请各位大侠帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 Alex1013 — 2011-11-23 21:01 
<pityonli1e> 来了一帮看在线视频的家伙，网速巨慢了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/XpCiM.gif
<roylez_> pityonli1e: ...
<roylez_> pityonli1e: pps之流？
<alpha080> arpping...
<Freebuilder> .com.cn 和 .org.cn 到底哪个正宗？
<pityonli1e> roylez_: 优酷之流
<Freebuilder> 为何每次进聊天室提示 http://www.ubuntu.org.cn ，而 kk 发链接总是 .com.cn ？
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: Homepage | Ubuntu
<Ein-lio> Freebuilder: 都一样正宗。
<Freebuilder> 每次打开 kk 发的链接都是未登录论坛，很不爽
<pityonli1e> tenzu: 我靠，下载 fit 输入法几秒就下载完了 15Ｍ，下驱动却下了俩小时还没完
<pityonli1e> 太坑爹了
<tenzu> pityonli1e: 我这儿刚好反过来
<adam8157> pityonli1e: 咱俩神马时候去趟北交 找ggarlic 怕快递不靠谱
<Kandu> cfy: .·.·
<imtxc> ofan: 在不
<ofan> imtxc: 在
<pityonli1e> 不知道为啥老掉线 
<snugglecat> pityonli1e, 在说我么， 我在看在线视频
<pityonli1e> snugglecat: 是说我这里
<snugglecat> pityonli1e, 哦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 在么
<pityonli1e> 我是到 vps 上才上的 irc，这里直连上不去
<snugglecat> ofan, 你又有生意了???
<ofan> snugglecat: 恩
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<pityonli1e> adam8157: 刚和我说话了？
<snugglecat> :)
<yi> 我上完课了
<yi> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<adam8157> pityonli1e: 咱俩神马时候去趟北交 找ggarlic 怕快递不靠谱
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/HTb7c.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: - -
<roylez_> adam8157: 都不理我
<roylez_> adam8157: 太无趣了
<adam8157> roylez_: 寂寞的主席到处看照片 到处搭讪
<yi> 外面真冷
<roylez_> adam8157: 神也不来了
<tenzu> roylez_: 神最近神出鬼没
<adam8157> roylez_: 我是在锻炼啊喂
<yi> 冷的连同学他爹都不认识他了
<pityonli1e> adam8157: 你想啥时候过去？
<pityonli1e> adam8157: 这周我可能没时间
<adam8157> pityonli1e: oh, 不着急
<yi> 北风那个吹噢，嘿幺
<adam8157> pityonli1e: 也可以我先去弄了, 你什么时候来我们公司参观下弄弄也行
<adam8157> roylez_: 明天上班不
<pityonli1e> adam8157: 也好啊，都行
<adam8157> pityonli1e: 嗯 锻炼去了 再联系
<pityonli1e> adam8157: 这周末如果不加班就可以去
<pityonli1e> adam8157: ok
<roylez_> adam8157: 上
<roylez_> adam8157: 明天估计很难过
<yi> ofan: 问个问题
<yi> ofan: 我那个mysql每次开机后不能用，必须执行/etc/init.d/mysql  restart  才能用
<yi> ofan: 为啥
<ofan> yi: 看log
<yi> ofan: 到哪儿看
<ofan> yi: /var/log/下 看mysql的
<yi> ofan: 现谢过
<tim__> lll
<yi> ofan: 上面写的Plugin ‘FEDERATED’ is  disabled;
<yi> ofan: 我查过了，网上的太乱
<yi> ofan: 你给说说
<yi> ofan: 那谢谢你，我自己找吧，反正我不急，主要是想让你多学点
<yi> ofan: :-)
<yi> ofan: 你忙
<Hoxily>  /msg nickserv identify ******
<Hoxily>  /id
<Hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 晚上好.大师
<cfy> roylez: 乐乐
<MeaCulpa_> ..
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • u盘安装未能成功，我找回光驱安装，但是 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354883 2007年年底曾经刻了一张7.0的iso镜像，当时曾经安装成功过。我已经不记得当时为什么要删掉这个系统了。然后这次故伎重演，却没想到卡壳了，不管选择那一个，都是卡在loading linux kernel上，屏幕是显示完成100%了，但是在 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> Hoxily§ ,, 鄙人不是 大師
<cfy> moriramar: 有人回复我了
<cfy> moriramar: 说man page的bug在deverlop version里修复了
<moriramar> cfy, 哦。就是什麼都不說的bug？
<Hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧.那么称呼什么比较好?
<moriramar> Hoxily, 就喊他大師就行了。
<CyrusYzGTt> Hoxily§ 垃圾 廢物 
<cfy> moriramar: 什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> Hoxily§ 我父親都是這樣說我的
<cfy> moriramar: 是有功能移除了，但是man page还是有这个功能的bug
<cfy> moriramar: 那写resize啥的
<cfy> 那些
<moriramar> Hoxily, 就和一般人說“您上了？”“是呀”，一樣，和CyrusYzGTt的對話是“大師好”“鄙人不是大師”
<CyrusYzGTt> The.Web.Application.Hacker's.Handbook.Finding.and.Exploiting.Security.Flaws,.Stuttard,.Pinto,.2ed,.Wiley,.2011
<Hoxily> moriramar: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> The.Shellcoder's.Handbook.Discovering.and.Exploiting.Security.Holes,.Anley,..Heasman,..Lindner,.Richarte,.2ed,.Wiely,.2007
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 大师好
<moriramar> cfy, 啊？resize被移除了？改成什麼了？
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 你父亲还懂普通话？不错，我父亲不懂
<moriramar> cfy, move不會也移除了吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 你。。 怎麼能怎麼叫吾
<cfy> moriramar: 是的，
<cfy> moriramar: http://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=6837
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 是說 粵語 好不
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: GNU Parted - News: parted-3.0 released [stable] [Savannah]
<moriramar> cfy, 我操！那我以後移分區用什麼？
<cfy> moriramar: 。。。
<cfy> moriramar:  用老版本的parted....
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 看出来了，你就是大师
<cfy> moriramar: 淡定啊
<cfy> moriramar: 直接移除了
<moriramar> cfy, 我理解反了你知道吧。我不知道我用哪個版本，man不到move，以為是man出錯沒寫。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 不是，，
<moriramar> cfy, 搞了半天是真給移了。
<moriramar> cfy, 日！
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 不要装了
<cfy> moriramar: Remove all FS-related (file system-related) sub-commands; these commands  are no longer recognized because they were all dependent on parted "knowing"  too much about file system: mkpartfs, mkfs, cp, move, check, resize.  This change removes not just the user interface bits, but also the  library functions and nearly all of the underlying FS-munging code.  The code embedded in Parted by which it knew about those file systems
<cfy> was so old, unmaintainable and buggy that while seemingly drastic,  this change is like removing a gangrenous toe.
<moriramar> fdisk 能嗎？
<cfy> moriramar: 是真移动了。
<moriramar> ……
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 好吧。。 那你說說是哪個方面的
<cfy> moriramar: 应该可以吧，
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 噢，你让昵称自己补全，我眼神不好
<cfy> moriramar: 自己记住大小，然后用文件系统的工具，手动吧
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ ..
<cfy> moriramar: 也是可以做到的呀
<cfy> moriramar: 不知道gparted怎么样了
<cfy> moriramar: 试试gparted好了
<ofan> linux文件还有额外的属性，不过貌似都没什么么用
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 真的，别人都是冒号，你那。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 哼哼，， 我就喜歡
<yi> ofan: 有用，权限要求特别严
<ofan> yi: 不是一般的属性
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 大师，我错了，你喜欢咋样都行
<ofan> yi: lsattr
<Kandu> 多人協作的時候用用 acl
<yi> ofan: 噢，我错了
<Kandu> cfy: 你丟資料了麼？
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ ,,, 都話 唔好叫我 大師
<ofan> Kandu: acl有用么，怎么用？
<Kandu> ofan: 我沒經驗
<ofan> ..
<cfy> Kandu: 没哇，为啥会丢？
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 大师好，你比别人特殊，你就用那个符号
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ ,, 有人比 本尊 還特殊
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 说说看
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 有人用 表情符號，， 就是 用了 公庫字體的 表情
<MeaCulpa_> ,
<Kandu> cfy: 哇，原來還有這些擴展屬性
<Kandu> ofan: ^
<Kandu> cfy: 我以為你看着 man 搞分區，丟資料了
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 大师，我智商低，整点通俗的
<iGoogle> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.2K 2011-11-23 21:32 shadowbox.sty
<iGoogle> cfy: 懒虫
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ 嗯，， 你看到 kaio 跟其說話就是，， 還有 都講了 俺不是 大師
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<cfy> Kandu: 那不会，我基本都折腾过了，熟悉的呢
<iGoogle> cfy: 看了那圈子没。
<cfy> iGoogle: 没。。。
<iGoogle> ～～
<yi> CyrusYzGTt: 噢，大师
<iGoogle> 额。这死内存居然出来了。
<CyrusYzGTt> yi§ ,, 頂你個肺，， 都話左唔係咯
<cfy> iGoogle: http://www.douban.com/group/dongmandl/ ?
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 115动漫小组
<iGoogle> iCookie: 人妖，出来透风了。
<iGoogle> douban没下载吧
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 有人能帮我看一下，如何安装bluediving-0.9.tgz http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354884 哪位能帮忙如何安装bluediving-0.9.tgz这个软件，在BUNTU11.10上。 http://sourceforge.net/settings/mirror_choices?projectname=bluediving&filename=bluediving/bluediving-0.9/bluediving-0.9.tgz 有兴趣的朋友加我QQ，谢谢。 179463980 统计信息: 发表于 由 cgzsqq — 201 ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 我在看 绿灯侠的漫画，表示google就可以了
<Kandu> ofan: 這些貌似是 ext2~4 系列專有屬性
<cfy> iGoogle: 是不是因为没有google，所以才。。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 啥属性啊
<Kandu> ofan: 不如 acl 那麼廣
<iGoogle> t192d00a51 →12] 
<iGoogle> t8ddc1155f →11] 
<iGoogle> t163e0cfb6 →10]
<Kandu> cfy: lsattr
<cfy> 哦。。。
<iGoogle> 这啥嘛
<cfy> Kandu: 我用过i
<ofan> Kandu: xfs还有特殊属性，acl貌似会影响实际的属性
<Kandu> cfy: 我今天才知道有這些東西
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<iGoogle> Kandu: 你多大了
<Kandu> iGoogle: 你先說
<cfy> iGoogle: fvwm有jump-or-exec么？
<iGoogle> 我的，都知道
<cfy> iGoogle: 表示不知道
<iGoogle> cfy: 自己写2句。就有了。
<ofan> Kandu: 刚知道还有不少系统命令，chage chfn chrt chvt
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦？
<cfy> iGoogle: 那不麻烦的
 * Kandu 只知道 chvt
<iGoogle> 我那一直有这的。
<loiac> 我把cpufrequtils 里调的是conservative  可是进入进入桌面没一会儿就又成ondemand了   是不是gnome还有什么配置调节cpu呢？配置文件在哪改呢？
<iCookie> ee五十有找
<iGoogle> 127:# Jump & Exec 函数
<iGoogle> 128:DestroyFunc JumpExec
<iGoogle> 129:AddToFunc JumpExec
<iGoogle> iCookie: 人妖来了
<cfy> Kandu: chvt怎么用？
<ofan> Kandu: iGoogle 都有娃了，不能比
<iGoogle> cfy: ..
<iCookie> iGoogle: 睡醒了？
<Kandu> cfy: 直接跟數字
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦？
<loiac> 我把cpufrequtils 里调的是conservative  可是进入进入桌面没一会儿就又成ondemand了   是不是gnome还有什么配置调节cpu呢？配置文件在哪改呢？
 * Kandu 比 cfy 小屁孩大一點
<cfy> Kandu: 然后啥效果呢？
<cfy> ....
<iGoogle> iCookie: 你还卖人不
<Kandu> cfy: 然後你試試 XD
<iGoogle> Kandu: 你神童？
<iCookie> iGoogle: 你手里有货源？
<cfy> Kandu: Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console
<iGoogle> iCookie: 把这 Kandu 卖了。不大
<Kandu> iGoogle: 不是
<Kandu> iGoogle: ee二代才是神童
<iGoogle> 我要打仗了。
<iCookie> Kandu=看肚
<iGoogle> 好久没打仗了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦，要root啊
<iCookie> iGoogle: 老不修
<iGoogle> iCookie: 多出来透风嘛
<iCookie> 之前忙  这只后应该好点了
<Kandu> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=123&t=340937
<cfy> 死ee走了。。。
<kk> Kandu ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 怎么进tty13+？
<loiac> 我把cpufrequtils 里调的是conservative  可是进入进入桌面没一会儿就又成ondemand了   是不是gnome还有什么配置调节cpu呢？配置文件在哪改呢？
<cfy> Kandu: 太霸气了
<cfy> Kandu:  但是screen足够了。再说我也一般不用tty
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，我也不用，都忘了是哪裡看到 chvt 命令的了
<cfy> moriramar: https://github.com/djmitche/polyeuler/blob/master/ProjectEuler.hs
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈，有时就是这样的。
<cfy> Kandu: 积累起来的。
<metbsd> win7装6G内存会不会太浪费
<metbsd> 32位的
<cfy> Kandu: 我现在jump-or-exec好爽啊
<ofan> metbsd: 只能用3g
<metbsd> 那6G就必须要64bit？
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 我真是...回家下那1.3M/s
<metbsd> 我的i5笔记本想弄个win7耍耍
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 你家网速这么快...
<ofan> Kandu: 在console下用，跟ctrl-alt+f1..f12一样效果
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，我用着 gnome-shell 也有 jump-or-exec
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 10M的...
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯，在 console 下體驗不錯
<ofan> metbsd: 必然64bit
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 我擦 豪爽
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 亏死我了..
<moriramar> cfy, 給我這個是什麼？劇透？
<cfy> Kandu: ofan: adam8157: roylez: 你们有桌面背景图么？
<ofan> 我512m的vps都上64bit
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 没看呢还?
<adam8157> cfy: 有
<ofan> cfy: 有.. 很多
<Patrick_DJ> metbsd: 只要想用超过4G，就必須用64bit的系统。
<cfy> moriramar: 没啥，你和haskell有关系，haskell和这个有关系，然后我就发给你了
<moriramar> cfy, Maskray不在就這麼蛋疼？
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 你不会又想剧透吧？
<ofan> 如果设置root账户过期会怎么样？
<adam8157> Patrick_DJ: 其实可以PAE
<cfy> adam8157: ofan: 怎么弄的？没小时换张？
<metbsd> 其实你们觉得6G内存有必要吗
 * ofan 如果设置root账户过期了会怎么样？
<cfy> moriramar: ...
<cfy> metbsd: 我觉得win7不必要
<Kandu> cfy: 有的，不過不怎麼看
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 看完没
<cfy> ofan: root用户不会过期吧
<ofan> cfy: 很少换桌面，几乎看不到
<ofan> cfy: 不会过期？ 
<cfy> ofan: 呵呵，我把锁键盘的设置成，全部最小化，然后xtrlock....
<cfy> ofan: yes
<adam8157> metbsd: 办公室8G内存
<Patrick_DJ> adam8157: PAE貌似只能让本来只支持3G的却能用到4G吧？这点我也没太确定。
<ofan> cfy: 我没试过
<adam8157> Patrick_DJ: 用到64G
<adam8157> 最多
<hamo_laptop> adam8157 还没..
<adam8157> Patrick_DJ: 但是效率稍差
<ofan> 淘宝上1U服务器800块一个
<Patrick_DJ> adam8157: 原来如此，比想像中好。嗯，要转换，可以理解。
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 赶紧吧, 怕明天控制不住剧透
<yi> 数据库索引有什么特殊用处吗
<Kandu> pae 2^64 最多
<metbsd> 64位的系统是不是破解的软件很少？
<ofan> 8000块买10个1U回来组cluster玩
<hamo_laptop> Kandu: PAE不是40位地址线么？
<ofan> metbsd: 兼容32bit
<adam8157> Kandu: 哪有
<cfy> ofan: man shadown,然后cat /etc/shadow
<Kandu> hamo_laptop: pIII 的時候只有 36 根，所以 64G
<adam8157> Kandu: 2^64不就64位了么
<Kandu> hamo_laptop: 現在的話 amd 是50多跟
<Kandu> adam8157: 是的，有64位地址，但 CPU 可以選擇性地忽略
<Kandu> adam8157: 我找找郵件
<adam8157> Kandu: 不敢相信 amd64都是只有50多根
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯，因為現今用不到，地址太多，計算也會拖累
<adam8157> Kandu: hamo_laptop x86_64都只有50多(目前没用) pae会那么多?
<hamo_laptop> Kandu: 即便CPU内部能生成10000位地址，如果地址线只有32位，最多也就能寻址2^32的内存...
<hamo_laptop> Kandu: 物理内存
<Kandu> hamo_laptop: 是的
<Kandu> hamo_laptop: 但 pae 不是具體的術，而是一個形成地址的理
 * hamo_laptop 看柯南咯...防止某人明天剧透...
 * kk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<ofan> metbsd: Microsoft limits 32-bit versions of Windows to 4GB as a matter of its licensing policy,[2] and Microsoft Technical Fellow Mark Russinovich says that some drivers were found to be unstable when encountering physical addresses above 4GB.[3] Unofficial kernel patches for Windows Vista and Windows 7 32-bit are available[4] that break this enforced limitation, though the stability is not guaranteed.
<cfy> ....
<cfy> hamo_laptop: 柯南。。。。。说实话。。。。。。
<Kandu> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/shlug/32%E4%BD%8D/shlug/nixMYtbbdZ0/KzyDvQJLOaAJ
<adam8157> Kandu: 得有mmu配合吧
<Kandu> 當時回別人的郵件 adam8157 hamo_laptop ^
<adam8157> Kandu: 哦 现在mmu都集成了...
<cfy> hamo_laptop: 你是第二个看的，我知道的人里面，另外一个是ee
<metbsd> 好吧，我去加一根4g内存
<adam8157> checking
<cfy> Kandu: 阿，我打不开groups了
<metbsd> 不过两条内存是不是要同一个牌子的比较好a
<Kandu> cfy: 悲劇的網路啊
<adam8157> wow
<Patrick_DJ> metbsd: 要那么大的内存做啥?
 * adam8157 继续锻炼 今天要做240
<metbsd> 装win7 64bit啊
<Patrick_DJ> metbsd: 是的，最好同个牌子，甚至同一个系列的。
<Patrick_DJ> metbsd: 不用大内存，也可以装64bit Win7的。
<metbsd> 我才两个鸡
<metbsd> 应该不够吧
<Patrick_DJ> metbsd: 够的，1G都可以跑得多欢快的。
<cfy> 1G.....
<Patrick_DJ> cfy: 反正虚拟内存都是开起的。而且win7的硬盘效率比winxp优化了不少。
<metbsd> 没必要，4g一条的，1333mhz ，才120元
<metbsd> 何必省那个
<Patrick_DJ> metbsd: 这倒是。说不定哪天换代了，想买都买不到了，哈哈～～
<yi> 这里有日照的傻逼吗
<yi> 只是问问而已
<yi> 没啥意思
<yi> 晕，看来大家都到睡的时候了
<cfy> test
<kk> cfy, ....  ㍮ 
<cfy> Patrick_DJ: 跑windows本身就不欢
<cfy> Patrick_DJ: :D
<metbsd> 我的新笔记本是i5的，如果配个6g内存，实在没必要用其他了，直接win7 64位
<Patrick_DJ> cfy: :-D
<yi> metbsd: 你用它干啥呢
<ofan> metbsd: win7要8g内存
<yi> metbsd: 有必要吗
<metbsd> 用啥干啥
<Kandu> adam8157: 俯卧撐 240?
<metbsd> 用大内存没坏吧
<ofan> 明年想整16g的
<yi> 那么大内存，
<metbsd> 难道大内存对机器不好？
<yi> 还有那cpu
<metbsd> 反正内存便宜
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.10版本强烈推荐使用PowerISO来写入u盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354888 折腾了两天，终于依靠这个工具搞定了系统的安装。 统计信息: 发表于 由 andypku — 2011-11-23 22:28 
<metbsd> 一步到位
<Patrick_DJ> metbsd: 我的主板07年的，最高只能支持16G。
<yi> 有技术，那才是王道
<ofan> 6g小了点
<yi> ofan: 你说是吧
<metbsd> 好的硬件才牛逼
<ofan> i5有一款不错
<ofan> 性能跟i7的差不多
<yi> 好的硬件未必能跑过好的技术
<metbsd> 我的是i5
<metbsd> 那个快啊
<metbsd> 我用好硬件就说明我没技术吗
<yi> metbsd: 你该买个超级计算机放片
<ofan> Kandu: 你在上海？
<yi> metbsd: 我没说
<Patrick_DJ> yi: 可以考虑，把有码计算成无码。
<yi> 这里有日找的傻逼吗
<yi> 日照
<metbsd> 那说不定我技术也很好，然后配上好硬件，岂不更好
<yi> Patrick_DJ: 我不反对，反正虚的是metbsd
<yi> metbsd: 这个不矛盾，可能你技术很好
<yi> metbsd: 不过那么好配置，根本用不了
<Kandu> ofan: 杭州(本來是湖州
<ofan> Kandu: 哦
<ofan> 10G 免费网盘： http://min.us/rJOQ5hq
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: You're invited to join Minus!
<ofan> yi: 你用不了而已
<yi> 我是真的用不了，我啥都不玩
<metbsd> 怎么会用不了，迟早会用到的
<yi> ofan: 我2G，内存跑个虚拟机都够了
<yi> 现在在虚拟机里跟你们聊呢
<yi> 一点都不卡
<yi> 那个爽啊
<yi> 显卡，512，打个红警都卡，
<yi> 不过我不喜欢玩游戏，纸牌，扫雷就够了，其他的很少
<tim> yi，你装的哪个版本？
<yi> 那个版本的什么啊
<yi> 我装的系统也多了
<tim> 现在用的啊
<yi> backtrack5
<yi> vm的虚拟机
<tim> 我还以为你也用ubuntu
<metbsd> 虚拟机早就玩腻了
<ofan> tim: 就是ubuntu
<yi> 这个也是基于ubuntu的
<yi> ofan: 嗯
<tim> 哦，有什么区别吗？
<ofan> shlug我能进吗？
<yi> 我有linux系统，双系统，这个方便，谁让跑着不卡呢
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: scheisse
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: amazon 经常给我发 kindle 的广告
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我每个月 Gas 117€
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 不是吧…
<yi> tim: 没多大区别，就是bt5大些
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: Stadtwerk 估计我每月用电 3,4€ , Gas 117€ ....
<tim> yi：现在还在用10.04
<Patrick_DJ> tim: 我也是10.04
<yi> tim: 那个稳定
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 啥？… 电好省啊… 快12月了，快结算了吧
<tim> 不过我觉得这个版本很好
<tim> 那个什么unity，我用不惯
<dshuang> help
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 可能是根据前一个住户判断的吧
<yi> tim: 明年也有稳定版的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我震精了
<dshuang> msg kk how old are you?
<yi> tim: 新事物试试无妨
<tim> yi，相对于不同版本的系统，我更愿意尝试新的应用软件
<yi> tim: 我也是
<tim> 倒腾系统太累了。
<yi> tim: 是啊，我那天装win8到半夜4点
<tim> 嗯，通宵我也干过
<yi> tim: 关键我宿舍的人睡我床上，等我装完他用
<yi> tim: 我就无语的
<tim> 呵呵，我好几个月没摸过win了
<yi> tim: 我跟一个俄国人聊，他说他在家用的就是ubuntu10.04
<yi> 上班用centos
<Patrick_DJ> yi: 你学俄语的？
<tim> 这个版本可能不是很漂亮，但很好用
<yi> Patrick_DJ: 不，在ubuntu上聊的
<yi> Patrick_DJ: 人家英语也不好，拿google翻译跟我聊
<tim> 11.04我也装过，后来倒回来的
<Patrick_DJ> yi: 了解。都不容易啊，哈哈
<yi> 呵呵，我也装过
<yi> Patrick_DJ: 当时我就无语的，我学英语干嘛，
<Patrick_DJ> tim: 怎么你的经历跟我那么像。　也是装了11没几天，又回10.04了.
<Kandu> yi: Chinglish vs Russianglish  :P
<tim> ：）
<dshuang> quit
<yi> Kandu: 额
<yi> 明年你们准备换吗
<Patrick_DJ> yi: 你是指12.04么?我估计不会换了，最多虚拟个12.04瞧瞧。
<tim> 我连kernel都没升级，现在还是2.6.32
<Patrick_DJ> tim: 我现在用的还是10.04.1，没做过任何的升级。
<Patrick_DJ> tim: 多稳定的！
<yi> 最好把好的操作系统刻盘，明年ubuntu10.04好像网站上就下载了
<tim> 有些软件的补丁还是要打的。：）
<Patrick_DJ> tim: 目前还没遇到，可能我用的软件太少了。
<yi> 不能下载
<yi> 那个gnu的两大特色
<yi> 你们都用吗
<Patrick_DJ> yi: 嗯，已经备份了。
<tim> yi，是吗？不是说支持到2013年么？
<yi> 具体也不太清楚，看别人博客说的，可能不准
<yi> emace好用吗
<Patrick_DJ> yi: 没用过.
<Ping_NeuSoft> 现在用安卓上irc
<yi> Patrick_DJ: 不过觉得还是用用，
<yi> Patrick_DJ: 那是gnu的一大特色
<Patrick_DJ> yi: 很多年以前装过，可能是电脑太差了，感觉打开太慢了，后来就没再用它了。
<yi> Patrick_DJ: 觉得vim 太顺了吧
<loiac> 谁知道gnome配置cpu频率的配置文件在哪啊？
<Patrick_DJ> yi: 一般是用vim和libreoffice。
<loiac> 我明明配置的开机是conservative   但进入桌面一会儿就变成ondemand了
<yi> Patrick_DJ:不过libreoffice有个问题，win下读不出来，读出来也是用写字板读
<loiac> 木有人研究么？
<Patrick_DJ> yi: 不会啊，保存的时候选择 .doc格式。
<Patrick_DJ> loiac: 我也碰到跟你类似的问题，后来就一直用ondemand了。我的cpu是2.33G的，用ondemand后一直是2.0G
<yi> Patrick_DJ: 可能是我还不会吧，我试过几次，到win下，直接打开竟是用写字板
<yi> Patrick_DJ: 先下了，改日聊，明天有课，:-)
<Patrick_DJ> yi: 88
<loiac> Patrick_DJ: 据说ondemand只会在最低和最高跳
<yi> Patrick_DJ: 8
<loiac> Patrick_DJ: 我专门配置了cpufrequilt让它开机就是conservative了  结果进桌面没一会儿就变了……
<Patrick_DJ> loiac: 俺没想法。
<loiac> Patrick_DJ: 我再研究一下……
<Kandu> loiac: 在 /etc/defaut*/cpufreq 裡配置下應該就行
<loiac> Kandu: 不行  配置过开机的时候可以  但是进桌面没一会儿就变了
<loiac> Kandu:  我觉得应该是gnome有配置需要变一下  不过不知道变哪……
<Patrick_DJ> loiac: 你有看过改过后，CPU的频率么?
<loiac> Patrick_DJ: 看过啊
<loiac> Patrick_DJ: 看系统负荷相关啊
<Patrick_DJ> loiac: 嗯。我的是变成了原来的80%，用ondemand。
<loiac> Patrick_DJ: 我的一般是最低  800
<Kandu> loiac: 這就不知了，init 腳本只讀 /etc/defaut*/cpureq 應該有其他程式後來又改過了
<Patrick_DJ> loiac: 不知道你想要的那个con**是降到原来的百分之多少。
<supercatexpert> 我最低933M
<supercatexpert> 最高2.27G
<loiac> Kandu: 我觉得也是 就是不知道什么程序改的
<Patrick_DJ> supercatexpert: 幅度可真大啊！
<loiac> 我的是2.0的U    800  1.2  1.6  1.8四个档
<supercatexpert> 我可以取11个频率，从933M-2.27G
<supercatexpert> 933M, 1.07G, 1.20G, 1.33G, 1.47G, 1.60G, 1.73G, 1.87G, 2.00G, 2.13G, 2.27G
<Kamea> snugglecat: 文件结束符设置为啥好?Dos下是Ctrl-z,我不想用Ctrl-i,那样就不能用Tab了,
<alvin_rxg> c-d
<Kamea> C-l怎么样
<void1> dropbox墙内现在能用了吗
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 前面你说啥?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 刚才在上课，没看到
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 可能是根据前一个住户判断的吧
<Kamea> alvin_rxg: 吃晚饭了吗
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 不晓得
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 前一个住户也是单身呐....
<metbsd> 如果两根内存的牌子不一样，要不要紧的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 一个 19岁的泰国小男孩
<Jagdwurst> metbsd: 裝上能用就不要紧
<metbsd> 我现在准备淘一个，不知道要不要紧
<alvin_rxg> 那等年底结算的时候看吧。或许会改变的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  你之前说1月时候结算什么的 ？
<metbsd> 还是一定要买同一个牌子的才好
<alvin_rxg> metbsd: 最好挑频率一样的。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这两个月每月交 120€ 的电气费，不爽
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 12月，hannover 是12月
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 频率不是关键
<metbsd> 频率是一样的，只是不知道牌子是不是需要一样
<alvin_rxg> =...=
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: NUMA 下的貌似能不同频
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 但相同 bus 上的电气参数要一至
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 容抗之类的
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 我之前那坏的就是不同频率的…买的时候以为机器里带的是 533的，结果最近发现是 667。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 相差不了多少钱...
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你那个块的上肯定不是因为频率
<alvin_rxg> 刚买了个内存，1G 4,5€。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 是你风扇不好，热坏的
<Naked89> 夜深了
<Naked89> 依赖于 libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1)；   这个怎么解决
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 1G
<mayli> metbsd: 要紧，同学2G+512M性能不如 2G单差
<metbsd> 一定要2g+2g？
<mayli> metbsd: 最好是牌子型号一样，双通道
<metbsd> 双通道是啥意思
<mayli> metbsd: speed*2
<mayli> metbsd: 内存的raid
<metbsd> 2g×2就可以把
<mayli> metbsd: 对
<metbsd> 这个需要设置吗
<metbsd> 用win7 32好还是64位好
<mayli> metbsd:  自动的
<mayli> metbsd: 64位的话‘你的4G就显得不是那么充裕了
<metbsd> 那就32位？
<mayli> metbsd: right
<metbsd> ok
<alvin_rxg> 32+pae
<metbsd> pae是啥
<alvin_rxg> metbsd: 放心，4G内存， win7 32bit 只会用大概 3.5G
 * mayli 楼上正解physical adress extention,32bit 用4G
<metbsd> 那其余的0.5g去哪了
<alvin_rxg> 在黑洞里
<metbsd> 是大爆炸时发生的吗
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 只能用到3G吧？0xc00000000000000
<metbsd> 那个pae怎么设置a
<mayli> metbsd: ubuntu?
<metbsd> win7
<metbsd> 32bit
<mayli> metbsd: no such thing for windows ^_^, it's kernel thing
<metbsd> linux kernel u mean
 * mayli 求助，tf卡的写入dd bs是多少比较好？ 
<alvin_rxg> Linux debian 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Mon Oct 3 04:15:24 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<mayli> metbsd: linux pae-kernel+ cpu surpoort
<alvin_rxg> bf 随便啦，大了的话就占点内存而已
<alvin_rxg> bs 随便啦，大了的话就占点内存而已
<mayli> alvin_rxg: flash 不会反复么？ 据我所知NAND的写入是块擦除+写入，加入不合理的话会不会有问题？
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 类似于硬盘的4k对其问题
<alvin_rxg> 可以大点的吧
<mayli> metbsd: 可以先看下cpu支部支持 cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep pae
<gebjgd> XD
<alvin_rxg> Ꙭ
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干嘛呢
<alvin_rxg> arte
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没意思
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<ofan> yoo
<ofan> http://www.vim.org/images/Emacs_google_add.png
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: vim => snipmate.vim
<^k^>  06:03
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-24
<chinesedragon_> 哪位能够帮我一下啊，我的Vmware启动不了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请教个关于spideroak同步的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354913 用spideroark备份同步的时候，spideroak仍保存有过去删除的文件。 有办法手动删除这些文件吗？ 再不删除，我2G的空间就要用光了 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiufeng — 2011-11-24 9:03 
<tenzu> 今天没什么人说话
<ofan> 10G 免费网盘： http://min.us/rJOQ5hq
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<mofaph> 大家好。echo "int main(){printf("hello\n");return 0;}">hello.c;gcc hello.c 这时候会出现一条警告，说printf与内建函数不兼容
<tenzu> minus竟然也10G了
<tenzu> adam8157_gone: yo
<mofaph> 我的问题是：gcc是怎样发现并报告这个警告的。我目前已经Google过了，并且查看了gcc(1)关于 -fno-builtin 相关的介绍，还看了 info gcc 有关内建函数的章节，并且部分地看了一下 GCC 的源码，但是我都没有找到答案
<mofaph> 我甚至还不知道关于 built-in 函数的具体定义
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 进入安装11.10桌面死机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354916 本人刚学ubuntu，下载了11.10版本的iso用EasyBSD引导安装，硬盘上有win7，所以打算装成双系统 可是每次还没进入安装界面就花屏，还是可以进入安装桌面，是死机状态，键盘和鼠标都动不了。 后来下载了10.04版本的成功安装了，也可以正常使 ...
<mofaph> 我还想知道 printf() 内建函数，在 GCC 是在哪里定义和实现的？
<hamo> mofaph: 不在gcc里..看libc
<xiaomo> man printf
<mofaph> hamo: GCC 是有它自己的内建函数的，也就是说 printf 在 GCC 中，在某些情况下，会被看成 __builtin_printf
<hamo> mofaph: 那就看libgcc
<hamo> mofaph: 话说你真的确认gcc有内建的printf?
<mofaph> hamo: 我用 __builtin_printf() 代替 printf() 是不会有这样的警告的
<mofaph> hamo: 其实我的问题是，GCC 是*怎样*发现并报告这个警告的，我想知道 GCC 完成这个动作的过程
<hamo> mofaph: 啥警告？
<mofaph> echo "int main(){printf("hello");return 0;}">hello.c;gcc hello.c;会出现警告，你试试（与内建函数不兼容）
 * hamo checking
<Kandu> mofaph: 這裡有簡短的說明 http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/GNU_C_Compiler_Internals/GNU_C_Compiler_Architecture
<^k^> Kandu ⇪ t: GNU C Compiler Internals/GNU C Compiler Architecture - Wikibooks, open books for an open world
<Kandu> mofaph: 一個很肏蛋的優化
<mofaph> Kandu: 谢谢，我看看
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<ilovezoe> 在JS中,getFullYear() 1月份是用0表示,0的真面目是不是數組下標?
<ilovezoe> 我是初學者.謝謝各位.
<hamo> mofaph: GCC是这样的，对于没有以\n结尾的串，应该是不优化的，直接转成对glibc的printf的调用.
<ilovezoe> 暈.是setFullYear() 
<hamo> mofaph: 汇编结果也显示没有优化..对于\n结尾的串，优化成对puts的调用
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Libreoffice 公式 如何去掉边框？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354923 如题 如图：Capture.PNG 统计信息: 发表于 由 xujc — 2011-11-24 10:09 
<mofaph> hamo: 是的，我也看过了 gcc 生成的汇编代码。但是，我的问题是：gcc 是怎样发现并报告“与内建函数不兼容”这个警告的。也就是说，它肯定比较了内建函数，才能做出判断
<mofaph> hamo: 你说的是类似结果，但我想知道过程
<hamo> mofaph: 问题出在你没有引用stdio.h头...内建函数需要使用这个头来找寻libc里的puts
<hamo> mofaph: 看这个paper吧 。。。http://www.ciselant.de/projects/gcc_printf/gcc_printf.html
<^k^> hamo ⇪ t: About GCC printf optimization
<mofaph> hamo: 好的，我先看一看
<maivel> test
<^k^> maivel, ....  ㍢ 
<MeaCulpa> 程序猿不懂玩游戏，真杯具
<mathslinux> MeaCulpa: 中枪
<jyfl987> centerim哪个用过？
<mofaph> hamo: 你能解释一下，为什么“gcc -fno-builtin hello.c”没有发出警告吗？
<xiangfu> mofaph, 把你的hello.c 贴出来。
<snugglecat> 程序员为什么不懂玩游戏呢
<mofaph> xiangfu: echo "int main(){printf("hello\n");return 0;}" >hello.c
<snugglecat> mofaph, 你想要啥警告
<mofaph> snugglecat: 分别用“gcc hello.c”和“gcc -fno-builtin hello.c”编译一下。（gcc hello.c 提示与“内建函数不兼容”）
<ofan> mofaph: -Wall
<snugglecat> mofaph, gcc hello.c 因为你没 #include <stdio.h> 而使用 gcc 内建的。 我是这么想的
<forfun> 请教个基本的命令，怎么用 od 显示目录文件本身的内容 ？
<mofaph> 我的问题是：gcc是怎样发现并报告这个警告的。我目前已经Google过了，并且查看了gcc(1)关于 -fno-builtin 相关的介绍，还看了 info gcc 有关内建函数的章节，并且部分地看了一下 GCC 的源码
<snugglecat> mofaph, 貌似是 gcc 的一个 特别的东西， 某天我不包含 #include <stdio.h> 居然可以编译并运行， 只是有警告。 我也不知道
<mathslinux> snugglecat: 你们都玩什么游戏, linux 下有什么好玩的游戏?
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 见到程序猿抱怨鼠标手，却连鼠标灵敏度和加速度都不知道调整
<snugglecat> -fno-builtin 的意思是关掉这个警告吧， 我也不知道， 我也碰到类似的， 但我没管他
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 岂不是杯具？
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> mathslinux: fps, roguelike,网游. 各种游戏...
<snugglecat> mathslinux, 我玩 openttd
<mathslinux> MeaCulpa: 俄罗斯方块和扫雷路过
<snugglecat> mofaph, 啥警告， 看看和我看到的警告是不是一样
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 到 1000 个了。
<xiangfu> mofaph, gcc -nostdlib hello.c
<snugglecat> 我不玩 3d 的， 特别是 fps， 太晕了
<xiangfu> mofaph, "Don't recognize built-in functions that do not begin with __builtin_ as prefix."
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 骗人。
<xiangfu> mofaph, printf is under stdlib. 
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 我骗啥了
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 只是你古老的印象里有古老的后怕
<snugglecat> 啥意思
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: ?? 1k?
<snugglecat> 看过一个科普电视节目， 说眼睛其实不是无时无刻都在接受影像信息， 有一段时间靠 记忆来 补充画面。 也只聚焦 一定范围的画面， 焦点之外 也用记忆来补齐。
<snugglecat> 酱紫的好处可以避免眼睛工作过载。
<snugglecat> 而3d 的 fps, 强迫眼睛无时无刻地接收影响， 造成我脑袋处理眼睛接收过来的信息处理不过来， 造成我眩晕
<xiangfu> mofaph, printf() is only defined in libc.so, the warning is only about declare. 
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: linux game database
<snugglecat> 这里真的变成 c 频道了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: gogogo
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: o
<xiangfu> mofaph, this "warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in ", you need under how gcc deal with a un-define functions.
<xiangfu> snugglecat, C频道, better then just talk bullshit. :)
<snugglecat> xiangfu, 欺负我不懂英文
 * snugglecat 不混了
<xiangfu> snugglecat, 输入中文有些麻烦。有的频道要英文。我的XCHAT里，只有三个频道是要用中文。其它都是英文 ：（
<dungeon_archl> ee好，主席好，囡囡好
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 混吧。
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: 有那么多频道用中文的吗？
<debianer> 那天小米手机到货了，我看到android4.0不怎么好用，自己用python重新写了个操作系统
<xiangfu> dungeon_archl, debian-zh, emacs-cn, ubuntu-cn
<dungeon_archl> xiangfu: 原来还有 debian-zh 啊。作为一段时间的debian用户，把这里当成 debian 频道的可能性也很大啊。
<xiangfu> debian-zh under OFTC. not freenode.
<ofan> 每天都能翻出一堆新命令来..
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何在右键菜单建立TERMINATOR终端。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354928 个人觉得系统自带戴TERMINAL不怎么好用，所以就了TERMINATOR。 高手教我，我所新手。 感谢万分。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lovememory — 2011-11-24 11:14 
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 你自制的？
<ofan> dungeon_archl: 天上掉的
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 那真糟糕
<xiangfu> snugglecat, (貌似是 gcc 的一个 特别的东西， 某天我不包含 #include <stdio.h> 居然可以编译并运行， ) printf is under libc. 
<xiangfu> snugglecat, the implement of printf is under libc.so. stdio.h only the declare. 
<snugglecat> xiangfu, 哦。 但是我加上了 #include <stdio.h> 就没那 警告了
<xiangfu> snugglecat, yes. it only a Warning. 
<xiangfu> snugglecat, you can try gcc -nostdlib :)
<xiangfu> snugglecat, will be an bit ERROR. :)
<snugglecat> 不加上， 就有个警告， 不知道是不是 谁 出现的那个 警告一样
<snugglecat> :)
<Kamea> 好像printf和scanf不需stdio.h
<ofan> gcc会自动链接libc
<snugglecat> Kamea, 有警告呢
<xiangfu> Kamea, 最好加
<xiangfu> Kamea, 可以不加。但不规范。你想参加世界混乱编码大赛？ :)
<snugglecat> 貌似， 其他编译器不加不能编译吧
<ofan> 没有声明会自动声明
<snugglecat> xiangfu, 你说对了， 他就是混乱编码
<ofan> 只是c，c++的就严格很多
<mao_> pvcreate /dev/sdb,Device /dev/sdb not found (or ignored by filtering)
<snugglecat> 混乱编码， 他一定得第一
<mao_> 应该怎么解决啊
<xiangfu> ofan, (没有声明会自动声明) yes. true.
<snugglecat> 毛得解决
<snugglecat> 毛_得解决
<Kamea> xiangfu: http://www.assembly.org 这个才是俺真正想参加的
<^k^> Kamea ⇪ t: ASSEMBLY Summer 2011 – Assembly Summer 2011 – 4.-7.8.2011, Hartwall Areena, Helsinki 
<ofan> apple id改账户密码，不能用一年之内用过的密码，真无语，我的密码都快用完了
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 这话有意思，哈哈
<xiangfu> ofan, pwgen
<ofan> 无语的，破例重新组合了个新的
<ofan> 30位啊擦
<xiangfu> ofan, pwgen 30 :)
<ofan> xiangfu: 这还要另外保存
<Kamea> snugglecat: 换行符只能用Enter键入?
<xiangfu> Kamea, C-j
<snugglecat> Kamea, 还有一个， 看 xiangfu 
<snugglecat> 回车呢， 怎么输入
<snugglecat> 回车换行， 好像是俩字符
<xiangfu> snugglecat, C-m
<snugglecat>    /r， 还有一个是啥
<xiangfu>  /r/n
<xiangfu> C-j == /n , C-m == /r
<snugglecat> 哦
<Kamea> Enter键入一个还是两个符号?
<xiangfu> Kamea, you confuse with Windows text file. 
<Kamea>  /n 就包括了回车&换行?
<xiangfu> Kamea, \n is \n, it depends your text editor how to deal with it.
<ofan> ....
<xiangfu> Kamea, you can try open a linux text under Windows notepad. :)
<Kamea> O
<xiangfu> Kamea, or open a Windows text under vim. or emacs :)
<xiangfu> Kamea, DO NOT think like a Windows User. :)
<Kamea> o. thx
<Kamea> Ctrl-L有没有什么特殊用途?
<ofan> Kamea: cls
<Kamea> o
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 更新管理器出问题，E:错误，pkgProblemResolver::Resolve 发生故障，这可能是有软件包被要求保持 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354931 闲的蛋疼，加了bt5，深度，mint的源，之后就更新了一些东西，结果就除了一些问题，更新管理器不能用了升级问题.png。网上搜说是libc6的版本太高了，我的是10.04,新力得里 ...
<adam8157> http://imagebin.org/185399
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒藥。。 50
<mao_> 为什么磁盘分区才能使用
<moriramar> mao_, 你也可以不分區使用。
<moriramar> mao_, 你可以試試嘛。
<moriramar> mao_, 我原來就試過，/dev/sdb直接給mkfs.ext4。就出個提示，你可以需要先分區後創建文件系統。不過用還是一樣用。
<mao_> moriramar, 好的，我试试
<mao_> moriramar, 谢谢啦
<moriramar> mao_, 當然只能作數據盤就是了。
<moriramar> mao_, 另外在Windows插上可能會被提示要分區或者要格式化什麼的，然後某小白手滑一下你就悲劇了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助桌面没了问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354932 用户登陆 访客登陆 谁知道。我郁闷了，求教。对于上次连接我这个小菜鸟表示压力好大 统计信息: 发表于 由 535310 — 2011-11-24 12:04 
<mao_> moriramar, 哈哈，做做实验，现在u盘上也没有什么东西
<mao_> moriramar, 我是因为刚才pvcreate /dev/sdb出现了,Device /dev/sdb not found (or ignored by filtering)的提示才会想起来这个问题的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 还没睡??
<moriramar> mao_, LVM有這個要求呀？我第一次注意這個。
<knownbad> 等着玉米棒捅你
<mao_> moriramar, 我看网上的直接可以把整个磁盘创建物理卷，可是不知道我试的时候会有这样的提示
<snugglecat> 我忘了 c 语言 有无 const 关键字了
<moriramar> mao_, 是不是有什麼參數什麼的？
<moriramar> mao_, 比如--force
<mao_> moriramar, 我看一下啊
<moriramar> mao_, For whole disk devices only the partition table must be erased, which will effectively destroy all data on that disk. 
<moriramar> mao_, man上這麼寫的，要求原來的盤上不能用分區表信息。 
<moriramar> mao_, 多注意下man pvcreate上的提示吧。
<mao_> moriramar, 哦，原来这样啊，明白了，谢谢啦
<snugglecat> 谁告诉我 c 是否有 const 的
<xiangfu> 有
<xiangfu> const int * const ptr  :)
<mao_> moriramar, lvm对于寻道时间相比不用lvm有没有额外的时间上的开销
<xiangfu> C have Const and volatile
<knownbad> 在洗衣服
<moriramar> mao_, 不清楚。我是桌面用戶，以前用LVM的時候沒有測試過這些數據。更何况我用了LUKS，限速步在LUKS上不在LVM上。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 老婆来了， 还是你洗么
<moriramar> mao_, 你可以看一下網上各種測試數據，相信這些數據不會少。
<mao_> moriramar, 好的谢谢 ： ）
<knownbad> 老婆娶来是烧香供奉的。
<dungeon_archl> knownbad: 你给老婆洗澡吧？
<dungeon_archl> lol
<moriramar> mao_, 不用謝。祝好運。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你真是一个好好男人
<knownbad> 我的话能当真？
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 你是好男人不？
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 从没见你讨论。
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 我不是好男人
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 如果 knownbad 要我， 我会是个好女人
<knownbad> snugglecat: 不需要，你老公也是个好男人
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你不要我， 哪来的老公
<snugglecat> ofan, 你要我不
<knownbad> 国内的同志很多的
<snugglecat> 我要国外的
<knownbad> 那得看你的屁眼经得起吗
<moriramar> 我暈，這頻道開始討論哲學了？
<snugglecat> 我可以先锻炼好先
<zer4tul> 好哲学的话题……
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 为啥你不当个好男人呢。。。
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 反正你可以选。
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 好男人没老婆
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 哦。
<xiaomo> EIXT
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 我是坏人也没老婆
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 你以为我像 knownbad 那样么， 好男人 都有老婆
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 你有儿子。。。没老婆。。。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 看缘分。  要不我也不会这把年纪才结婚
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 你和 knownbad 都是特例， 他 是好男人 有老婆， 你是坏男人没老婆
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 。。。
<snugglecat> 事情总有例外， 我不相信我是例外中之一
<knownbad> 最难是知道自己要什么。  了解自己是最难的。
<knownbad> 所以你不是例外。
<snugglecat> 哦， 我要什么呢? 可得好好想想
<snugglecat> 有 kamea ， 我不敢说我是个钻牛角尖的人了
<snugglecat> google 还没和中国政府打完架么
<snugglecat> 谁能告诉我， 为啥我装 g3， 现在在 g3， 我的 flash 的中文变正常了。 之前会碎片化。
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 我觉得你是钻牛角尖的
<moriramar> zer4tul, 我說的是♂哲學♂。
<snugglecat> 之前一直在 Openbox 下， 为啥无缘无故就正常了。 我现在 没在openbox实验过， 是因为 g3 的问题
<moriramar> 去他媽的，Thunderbird下調試個插件這麼麻煩。
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 哦， 但遇到 kamea 是小巫见大巫
<snugglecat> 是因为 g3 下就正常了???
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 你看 你又在钻牛角尖 不承认了
<snugglecat> 好吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装cairo-dock后说缺少plugins，下载包不知道怎么安装（有个CMakeLists.txt)，求大神 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354934 解压后所有文件如下图 好像要用cmake 不知道怎么弄，以前都是make，看readme和install 这个要看什么啊？ 我用的opensuse+kde，我知道kde没必要装dock，只是想通过这个学学这种源码包的安装方法  ...
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 简历已经发给乃了~
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 刚开会 没跟我说职位
<supercatexpert> 职位在简历里面有
<adam8157> o
 * adam8157 伯克利的学生fo我, 压力好大
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 不错嘛~
<supercatexpert> https://live.gnome.org/Design/Apps/Boxes 这个东西不错啊~
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 猛的一看还以为是类似plan9 但是想想也不可能, 仔细一看是虚拟桌面协议
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 貌似支持spice和VNC
<wwu> adam8157: 厉害，说明你的能力已经超过伯克利的了
<adam8157> wwu: 拉倒吧
<wwu> adam8157: 有长处怕啥，^_^
<stifler_________> 测试
<moriramar> wwu, 什麼叫能力超過伯克利了？那個是BSD的東西？
<^k^> stifler_________, ....  ㍥ 
<wwu> moriramar: 伯克利DE
<moriramar> wwu, BDE？
<moriramar> wwu, 沒找到這麼個DE呀？
<wwu> moriramar: forget it
<wwu> moriramar: nothing :p
<snugglecat> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/697e09e0jw1dki4u4nui0g.gif 结果怎么样了
<moriramar> wwu, 哦，我看岔了，對不住。
<wwu> snugglecat: 哈哈
<snugglecat> :)
<wwu> 昨天那两个gif也不错
<snugglecat> ：）
<AK-47> emacs为什么会那么大？
<wwu> 今天看煎蛋首页没有gif了，reddit上看wtf去
<AK-47> 真TM坑爹啊
<qsun> AK-47: what?
<AK-47> emacs为什么会那么大？
<snugglecat> http://img2081.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110824/22/53786096201108242200583960456128157_000.jpg 这个是谁
<mathslinux> AK-47: 你是不是装了太多 extension ?
<AK-47> 没有啊，就一个emacs
<AK-47> 30M了
<mathslinux> 不会吧, 那很小阿
<AK-47> vim才多大
<snugglecat> 是郭德纲还是金正恩啊
<mathslinux> 你把 emacs 的 gtk 支持, gif, pdf等支持删除, 那就小了
<mathslinux> 默认它安装了很多功能, 大是有道理的, 因为功能强大阿, 相应的
<AK-47> 我用的arch啊，怎么删啊？
<jyfl987> 抽象
<mathslinux> emacs 有很多变种, 有的比 vim 还小, 你可以试试, 因为那些就只有编辑功能
<snugglecat> AK-47, rm M16A1
<mathslinux> AK-47: MicroEmacs, 据说 linus 就是用这个的, 很轻量级
<AK-47> arch中用什么？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 昨天升级了一次后，gnome3的标题栏都不见了，进去后只剩下桌面，用root登录gnome3-shell一切正常 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354941 用的是lubuntu，前几天才装上了gnome3-shell，昨天升级了一次，不知道是不是升级的原因，反正重启后进去标题栏什么的都不见了，最上面的那个大标题栏也不见了，不 ...
 * adam8157 chrome确实蛮快的 但是插件不给力啊!
<jyfl987> adam8157: 机制问题 chrome插件不能改右键菜单
<wwu> 我现在用Firefox Nightly，感觉还不错，就是插件有些不支持
<root0> adam8157: 我现在清一色的chrome
 * gfrog 搞不定那个蛋疼的smartcard reader了， 完全找不到文档。
<adam8157> gfrog: lol
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • UBUNTU 11.10最新版 系统托盘图标不显示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354943 求助： 我下载安装了最新版本的ubuntu11.10（估计是golden版本的），已经用gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']" 命令设置过，但是我的程序图标还是没法在托盘里显示，求解决方法？！！ 另外问一下，托盘图标读取 ...
<AK-47> emacs+auctex怎么搞，有知道的吗？
<mathslinux> AK-47-47: 我用的是 org-mode 写 latex
<AK-47> org-mode是什么？
<AK-47> vim+latex-suite
<mathslinux> AK-47: emacs 的一个文档工具(也可以是 GTD 工具)
<AK-47> 和emacs组合那个好？
 * adam8157 ca vimium弱暴了
<mathslinux> AK-47: 我一般不直接写 latex, 都是用 org-mode 写的, 不过直接用emacs写latex很强大, 据说
<AK-47> emacs+auctex+xetex+xecjk黄金组合吗？
<mathslinux> AK-47: 貌似, 不过我是 emacs+xetex+org-mode+zhspace+graphviz
<AK-47> vim+latex-suiteVSemacs+auctex哪个好？
<mathslinux> 显然后者
<pocoyo> orgmode里面的表格中英文分开的字体终于可以对齐了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你的xscreensaver用的那个，是不是叫slidescreen
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: slock or xlockmore
<adam8157> 我的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 为啥我这里还是不会把屏幕slide,而是slide一个烂图片
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<mathslinux> pocoyo: 你是怎么实现的? 是修改字体大小还是hack了什么东西
<MeaCulpa> 我这两天用matrix, 感觉太刺眼了...
<AK-47> zhspace不能起个好听点的名字吗，这个太有中国特色了
<pocoyo> mathslinux: 改字体 :-D
<MeaCulpa> zhspacing是不是过时了？还是包进texlive了
<pocoyo> mathslinux: 原来一直用Monaco一直找不到对应的中文字体。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 貌似不错，比xscreensaver轻巧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: slock是suckless家的 黑屏 摸黑输入密码打开 最轻省的了
<pocoyo> mathslinux: 可以单独为orgtbl指定字体。
<MeaCulpa> chrome快不算什么，无非是一个js引擎更为google家优化。其余的快，完全来自于webkit引擎
<MeaCulpa> google没有提升webkit向来弱的扩展性和OS粘合度
<MeaCulpa> 单说快，safari也不慢了
<MeaCulpa> google在chrome上面几乎没干啥正事
<MeaCulpa> 开源社区随便找个把人就能拿webkit做出个chrome水准的东西
<mathslinux> pocoyo: 我也是 Monaco, 你用什么中文字体, 几号?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: chrome上的vim体验插件似乎不只一个...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 都不咋样... 我还是firefox吧 有几个重度依赖的插件
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我就以来penta和foxyproxy...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: slock真不错，够黑
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
<pocoyo> mathslinux: linux monaco 15 + 文泉驿微米黑 16号 单独指定org-table的字体指定成14号的表格可以对齐。
<snugglecat> 这里有谁知道人行道中间那条是盲人道啊
<pocoyo> mathslinux: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3758139/variable-pitch-for-org-mode-fixed-pitch-for-tables
<pocoyo> mathslinux: http://i.imgur.com/Jaj2Z.png
<mathslinux> poco
<mathslinux> pocoyo: 3q so much
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 包括 js engine?
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: js engine是G家搞得
<metbsd> 我的内存用了80%了，算多吗
<jyfl987> 256m?
<metbsd> 2g
<metbsd> launcher program中文叫啥
<imtxc> veryCD 连孙燕姿 都下载不了。
<stifler_________> haha
 * MeaCulpa 求.screenscreensaver
 * MeaCulpa 求.xscreensaver
<dalya> 看了一下，中文的IRC人气都比较低
<metbsd> 中文聊天工具哪个不比IRC强
<metbsd> irc连图都没法上的
<ofan> delphij: 软件的授权许可证分三种，普通许可证，文艺许可证和GPL许可证。
<adam8157> metbsd: so, why you are here? :)
<metbsd> well, it's better than nothing
 * adam8157 话说, 给我妈的电脑, 用linux deepin?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 为何不用红帽？
<forfun> 请教个基本的命令，怎么用 od 显示目录文件本身的内容 ？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 家用啊
<supercatexpert> jyfl987: ……
<jyfl987> adam8157: 红帽为何不能家用？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不适合
<supercatexpert> jyfl987: RHEL是家用的么……
<supercatexpert> jyfl987: Fedora还好点
 * gfrog_testing 求救来了。。。 有木有人使过java card啊。
<supercatexpert> RHEL的桌面套件比Debian Stable的还老啊
<gfrog_testing> adam8157: 给老人家用linux？
<forfun> 我感觉，linux不适合家用……
<supercatexpert> gfrog_testing: 视需求而定
<adam8157> gfrog_testing: 我妈还不到50
<supercatexpert> 如果只是浏览网页之类的，Linux未尝不可
<supercatexpert> 非要上QQ之类的没办法了
<adam8157> gfrog_testing: 没接触过电脑, linux便于我维护, 要不还得给她维护win, 麻烦死了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可以让程序员和程序员的家人一起吃他们自己的狗粮 这样才可以改进嘛
<gfrog_testing> adam8157: 真年轻
<forfun> 听歌，看电影，聊天，玩游戏……，家用系统最少得具备这些
<gfrog_testing> adam8157: 啧啧，chromiumOS
<adam8157> jyfl987: rhel定位就不是家用...
<jyfl987> 我妈喜欢用风行/迅雷之类的 估计要让她迁移到 linux比较难
<ofan> jyfl987: 你也看coolshell那篇文章了？
<supercatexpert> forfun: 前3条OK，游戏用XBox, PS3~
<forfun> supercatexpert： 你看父辈玩xbox？
<jyfl987> ofan: 哪篇？
<ofan> jyfl987: 关于google平台的
<supercatexpert> 买个Wii给他们玩，还能锻炼一下~~~
<jyfl987> ofan: 你给链接吧
<metbsd> fedora太容易崩溃了
<ofan> jyfl987: http://coolshell.cn/articles/5701.html
<forfun> supercatexpert： 我刚给老爸买了健身球锻炼，呵呵
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: SteveY对Amazon和Google平台的长篇大论 | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<supercatexpert> metbsd: Fedora本身就是白鼠级的版本……崩溃多正常啊
<supercatexpert> metbsd: 崩溃了就是要进行BUG反馈的，要不然Fedora存在的意义何在~
<metbsd> 这就要看谁愿意做白老鼠
<supercatexpert> 桌面来说的话，Linux Mint不错的
<supercatexpert> 定制过的GNOME3
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • Linux Mint 12 正式版发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354952 Linux Mint 12 正式版发布 http://www.linuxmint.net/forum.php?mod= ... fromuid=44 统计信息: 发表于 由 hack9905 — 2011-11-24 15:07 
<supercatexpert> ……这机器人……
<jyfl987> ofan: 阿 这个阿 我在reader看过
<jyfl987> ofan: 我对google也一肚子火的
<ofan> jyfl987: 看你说狗粮，就想起这这个
<supercatexpert> jyfl987: Google的软件我一个没用……
<ofan> jyfl987: gae估计要失败
<supercatexpert> Google的服务倒是用得挺多
<dalya> supercatexpert: 我主要用chrome
<ofan> vim命令好慢
<supercatexpert> dalya: 本人是Firefox死忠……
<jyfl987> ofan: 我觉得也是 gae这个大忽悠 一开始非要强迫我用他们那一套数据库模式 还搞了个理论证明 结果现在又提供mysql了 你说你早干嘛去了 还是amazon 好 其实 amazon这个模式对公司管理也有好处 你自己的应用也搭建在这个平台上 那么你就可以评估同样的功能 为何员工做的耗费资源比 外人做的耗费资源大 
<cui_inspur> 有人在吗？evolution3.2邮件声音提醒在哪里设置？
<supercatexpert> cui_inspur: 应该是在GNOME3的声音配置里面吧
<cui_inspur> 哦，我找找看哈，谢谢
<AK-47> vim还慢？
<ofan> jyfl987: 恩 确实
<ofan> AK-47: 有些命令执行的慢
<snugglecat> 有无反对浏览器的
<jyfl987> ofan: 我刚了解到 sina更烂 额 运维居然还用win32
<ofan> jyfl987: sae? 用windows???
<AK-47> 还是比emacs快吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 运维的人 办公用win32 登录到服务器上而已 
<jyfl987> ofan: 想到我上家公司的运维也这样
<ofan> AK-47: 不一定，看实现方式
<ofan> jyfl987: 貌似很多人都是这样
<AK-47> 什么实现方式？
<snugglecat> 有无反对浏览器的
<Wiky> 什么叫反对浏览器
<ofan> 反正gae是自己砸自己的锅
<snugglecat> Wiky, 不喜欢浏览器
<snugglecat> Wiky, 不喜欢 web 应用
<supercatexpert> GAE从7号开始就大减免费Quote了，然后一堆的GAE群死掉
<jyfl987> ofan: 还有他们是一台一台的服务器登录上去运维的 额
<supercatexpert> 错了，是Quota
<jlzhang> Debian默认是exim邮件组件。我想要给root发邮件，还需要安装其他组件吗？
<jyfl987> ofan: gae跟开发者玩花招 真的是得罪一坨人
<jlzhang> 我配置的swatch无法给root发邮件。
<ofan> jyfl987: 一般是怎么运维？
<jlzhang> 话说，Exim这个邮件服务器评价如何？
<metbsd> exim不错的
<jlzhang> 这个问题搞不定，接下来的logwatch也将无法发送邮件了。
<jyfl987> ofan: 有工具的阿 大哥 10台你还可以一个个来 1k台就麻烦了
<jlzhang> metbsd: 默认需要安装其他组件么？比如MTA之类的？
<jlzhang> metbsd: 我想要给root发邮件。
<ofan> jyfl987: 奥，之前看过py有个Fabric库，貌似就是干这个的
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7和ubuntu启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354956 今天想要安装win8，划分磁盘的时候刚分出来的空白磁盘就和ubuntu的合并到一起了……关机后再开机就出现 error:unknown filesystem. grub rescue> 请各位大侠解救小弟，不能重装系统，里面有很多班级的资料，重装了会被k死的！还有越详细越好！谢谢谢谢… ...
<jlzhang> metbsd: 兄弟，帮帮忙……
<cui_inspur> evolution 编辑-插件管理-邮件提醒 里面有声音选项 好了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哈哈，搞定，有意思
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<AK-47> WK，优酷太强大了
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 搞定啥了
<afei418> 先搞个live系统，开机看看，如果你的/home是独立分区，估计还能看到资料，拷贝出来就是了。
<AK-47> 竟然有emacs auctex latex的视频
<xiangfu> AK-47, 没有了youtube. 你还能要求什么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: windows 报错: networkerror: no buffer space available
<ofan> youku确实挺好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 网被我弄死了...
<AK-47> geek会被GFW挡住？太弱了吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 运维用windows连unix很正常
<lainme> 死优酷
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 一台台的连有点2 另外我觉得还是不正常 
<AK-47> 什么时候能用上wayland啊，好期待
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 一台台连？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: fabric库没有同时链接的能力的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 但是坊间有很多fork有
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 说错了，fabric底层把paramiko做进thread了，是输入和输出的时候在那里等
<ofan> MeaCulpa: paramiko是啥
<MeaCulpa> ofan: python 的ssh 库
<MeaCulpa> 某一种ssh实现
<MeaCulpa> twist应该也算是，twist我在以前hp的产品里看到一坨坨的...java调用py调用这个...脏的一塌糊涂
 * MeaCulpa Windows给我颜色看了，进程大规模报错，网络链接没有buffer, 新winmain呼不出...
<linsux> 我在用win7了
<linsux> 终于
<MeaCulpa> win7 家里爹妈打牌电脑用
<supercatexpert> WinMain都叫不出?!?
<MeaCulpa> 买回来预装的舍不得铲掉
<MeaCulpa> supercatexpert: yeah, 狂报错
<supercatexpert> 那不是CreateProcess都得失败……
<MeaCulpa> supercatexpert: yeah...
<MeaCulpa> 难道我用到上限了？
<supercatexpert> MeaCulpa: 乃怎么弄的?
<supercatexpert> 进程太多还是内存满了?
<MeaCulpa> supercatexpert: 不知道...开了两个FF，2个eclipse系monster, 若干word 若干excel
<MeaCulpa> sshd, ssh session 2个
<MeaCulpa> 一个httpd
<supercatexpert> eclipse…… Java是绝对的内存使用大户……
<MeaCulpa> supercatexpert: 我公司乃是Java推手
<ofan> eclipse算很好的了
 * MeaCulpa 感觉我公司有一批人有志于用eclipse实现一切桌面app
<supercatexpert> ……Java黑路过……
 * MeaCulpa 接下来要做的是去找点1280x1024的wallpaper
<supercatexpert> 5:4的屏幕啊
<supercatexpert> 这个还相对少见
<supercatexpert> 现在都是宽屏的时代了
<MeaCulpa> BENQ便宜货，一个同学离校的时候赠与我爸的
<supercatexpert> 找张大的壁纸，自己裁
<jyfl987> supercatexpert: java黑握手
<mathslinux> supercatexpert: 明天你们公司的哥们要来我们公司, 你知道详情不?
 * MeaCulpa 手头的壁纸都是office不宜
<supercatexpert> mathslinux: 我们公司? 我还没进任何公司呢~
<mathslinux> supercatexpert: 我以为你是 redhat的
<supercatexpert> 我是在想办法进RH没错，但是不代表我已经是RH了的~
<ofan> 。。。
<mathslinux> supercatexpert: sorry, 我看错了
<linsux> win7有没啥好的软件，用来launch的
<MeaCulpa> launchy支持win7不
<MeaCulpa> linsux: win7可以bblean不...
<AK-47> linux在服务器的份额也下降了，是不是啊？
<supercatexpert> AK-47: 那是哪个系统的份额上来了呢?
<AK-47> win系的？
<supercatexpert> Windows在服务器上是真正的渣
<adam8157> mathslinux: 啥情况? 去你们公司干啥 啥公司
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 想创建一个服务器，用于资料共享并设置相应权限，怎么做？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354964 粗略的想法是这样滴： 安装一个ubuntu服务器，然后在上面创建很多用户吧，大约十几个。然后连接到局域网中。 每个人使用Windows系统，用上面创建的用户和密码去访问服务器，在上面实现资料共享并 ...
<mathslinux> adam8157: 来聊 rhev, spice 什么的, 
<adam8157> mathslinux: 哦 你们啥公司
<mathslinux> adam8157: irc 上有人过来吗? 云端时代, 云基地
<adam8157> mathslinux: 呃...chinaunix上一直在招人的北京云基地
<linsux> 那exchage也是渣
<linsux> exchange服务器不都是在windows上的吗
<mathslinux> adam8157: 是, 相当 额..
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 云基地 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 貌似是云忽悠 我去看了下 他们还招arm的核心开发 貌似是用nvidia的那个 tesla
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 我的简历乃转发到HR
<supercatexpert> 转发到HR
<supercatexpert> 没?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: RH放忽悠去别人那里很正常嘛
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 今天
<adam8157> jyfl987: mathslinux 你们云基地 做什么的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: mathslinux 啥公司云基地？
<like> my god 
<like> 可有人在？
<adam8157> eexp: 叫你呢
<like> 高手在吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 叫你呢
<like> 我在叫你呢
<adam8157> =,=
<like> 高手有没有入门教程介绍个？
<like> ？怎么
<ofan> man
<like> 这个聊天工具怎么做的？
<like> 这个好玩啊
<adam8157> 小k在么
<adam8157> wow 围观
<like> 肿么没人理我？
<LeithWong> 围观。。。
<like> 谁教教我？
<hamo> 围观..
<like> 我刚装上ubuntu
<like> 不知道怎么上手
<Kandu> like: 出錢，讓 ofan 教你 XD
<like> 多少钱？是视频教还是在线教我？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 上次看到云基地招arm的开发 我就怀疑是nv的
<snugglecat> like, 教你啥
<snugglecat> like, 教你调戏妹子？？？
<like> 使用linux啊
<eexp> like: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/首页
<like> 这个不用了，我会。。。
<^k^> eexp ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文
<snugglecat> like, 像使用 windows 一样使用 linux
<like> www.baidu.com
<xiaomo> like: 求教调戏妹子。。。
<like> 像Windows一样。。。
<like> 那还用linux干吗呀。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一个奇怪的问题http://localhost:53754 请求用户名和密码。信息为： “bookmarkable-us http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354965 firefox弹出对话框 http://localhost:53754 请求用户名和密码。信息为： “bookmarkable-user-auth” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?mode=view&id=146649 统计信息: 发表于 由 e98156 — 2011-11-24 16:09 
<like> 这个网页聊天的东东是怎么uzo的啊？
<mathslinux> 公司网络各种吐槽阿
<snugglecat> like, 那你觉得呢
<like> 我觉的，你名字怎么是红色的？
<eexp> mathilde: 你没权限的，苦b了。
<eexp> cfy: 给片子看
<like> 这个昵称是随时可以换的吗？
<snugglecat> like, 因为我喊你啊
<like> 你喊我？？
<eexp> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=354939 roylez
<MeaCulpa> 除了国家单位和民企，还有哪个会搞啥【云基地】
<^k^> eexp ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - vim可视模式插入问题
<like> 什么叫你喊我？
<snugglecat> like, 你用linux干嘛， 用于桌面？ 我是当用 windows 一样用 linux 的， 其他人我不知道。 用于服务器？？ 问大牛
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 网吧，不也是云嘛。
<snugglecat> like, 喊你就为了让你的字红色啊
<like> 我也不知道用linux干吗
<eexp> like 喊你就为了让你的字红色啊
<like> 你看到我寒你了吗？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: ....我国就是个大网吧
<eexp> like: 为了装B
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 是啊。可内部好多小网。
<snugglecat> like, 你喊谁了
<mathslinux> MeaCulpa: 其实搞的是虚拟化, 只是名字太浮云了
<MeaCulpa> mathslinux: 啥单位..
<like> like, 这是红色吗？
<mathslinux> MeaCulpa: 就是云端时代, 其实就是搞 kvm 的
<snugglecat> like, 前面打名字
<like> like 怎么不是红色的？
<mathslinux> MeaCulpa: 所以现在看内核各种无聊. 
<eexp> like: 会用tab补全名字不。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上礼拜老师讲堆栈计算机...趾高气昂的云云汝等肯定没见过这么运算的...我看着我的dc笑而不语...
<like> eexp: 
<eexp> 94
<like> 补全了，但是你不是红色啊？
<ofan> 堆栈计算机？
<like> snugglecat: 
<snugglecat> 红色啦
<eexp> .。 是对方看到高亮。
<snugglecat> like, 恭喜你， 我红色啦
<like> 没看到。。。。
<snugglecat> like, 恭喜， 我出血啦
<like> snugglecat:  你看到我红色了吗？
<snugglecat> like, 我破处啦
<eexp> 这臭猫
<snugglecat> like, 红啦
<like> 原来是这样的啊。。。。
<like> 那那个绿色字体怎么弄的？啊
<snugglecat> 那不受你控制好么
<like> == 
<MeaCulpa> mathslinux: kvm... 有前途，但当心被大公司搞死
<like> eexp: 为什么他可以啊
<supercatexpert> 该死，掉线了……~
<snugglecat> like, 有问题就说， 别让颜色阻碍你
<AK-47> 这么编辑pdf文件？
<AK-47> 怎么
<snugglecat> like, 也不受他控制啊
<like> 哦，我纠结颜色干吗。。。
<supercatexpert> AK-47: PDF本身不是可编辑格式
<eexp> AK-47: pdf2html
<eexp> pdf2txt
<supercatexpert> 虽然有编辑器可以直接编辑PDF，但是不建议这么干
<like> snugglecat: 为什么这个不用登录啊？直接就可以进来？
<supercatexpert> 转化成可编辑格式再编辑
<snugglecat> like, 那就是一些 信息 颜色。 服务器信息， 注意红色就好。 红色代表 有人和你说话
<snugglecat> like, 你想登陆也可以啊， 注册一个， 你现在是游客
<like> snugglecat: 原来如此。。。
<AK-47> 有什么解决方案？
<mathslinux> MeaCulpa: 貌似现在 RH 和 IBM 在推 KVM 的虚拟化了, 以前是 VMware一家独大
<snugglecat> like, 有问题就问， 没问题就灌水。 对社会不满， 就找踢
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 这 snugglecat是你的马甲？
<AK-47> 有什么解决方案？各位
<MeaCulpa> mathslinux: 不管什么领域，一家独大都很危险
<like> snugglecat: 没问题可以灌水吗？ 谁是管理员啊？
<supercatexpert> 灌水本身不是问题，关键是这里多数是上班族的吧，没时间水
<hamo> supercatexpert: 也分人.. cc adam8157
<mathslinux> MeaCulpa: 其实作为个人来讲, 没考虑那么多, 就是内核相关 develop 而已, 大不了换家公司
 * hamo 咩哈哈
<snugglecat> like, 有些问题可以自己找答案啊， 你看那列表有哪几个人比较特别的
<snugglecat> like, 自己趋向想， 为啥有些人 有帽帽
<like> snugglecat:  我知道了，哪几个@的么。。。
<snugglecat> like, 别总问。 问之前自己找， 找不着了才问
<snugglecat> 对啊
<eexp> 哪里@了。明明是有头像的。 like
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: VMWare必须要打压，否则对非x86是大威胁，且到时候网络，存储，都得看VMWare脸色，他给谁活路谁就活
<like> eexp: 哪里有头像了？
<eexp> like: http://imagebin.org/185414
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 你对错人说了吧， 我一点不懂 vmware
<supercatexpert> 其实再看EMC,结果或更恐怖……
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 恩，打错了
<supercatexpert> 存储是EMC的事
<mathslinux> MeaCulpa: 的确, XEN 本来是比较好的虚拟化方案, 但是他被公司收购了, 没前途了, 还好由 KVM
<MeaCulpa> n 和 u 有点像~~
<supercatexpert> VMware这个子公司不做存储的吧
<snugglecat> :)
<MeaCulpa> cirix? 貌似是个很撮的主
<like> eexp: 我看不到头像的，我这个网页只有蚊子
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 再者， 那个也是 猫
<MeaCulpa> supercatexpert: vmware绑了emc...咱部门吃啥...
<snugglecat> 超级猫导出
<like> eexp: 满屏的都是文字，难道你用的是聊天工具？
<mathslinux> 就是 cirix? 虽然我不太喜欢这个公司, 但是貌似桌面的虚拟化他是做的最好的
<snugglecat> super cat export
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: en...
<snugglecat> expert???
<supercatexpert> 那个是Export……
<MeaCulpa> mathslinux: citrix貌似除了烧投资人的钱，啥都没干
<mathslinux> 好像和微软有合作, 能修改 MS 的操作系统代码
<supercatexpert> mathslinux: 但是它出的虚拟化软件基本没人用过啊
<snugglecat> 超级猫专家
<CyrusYzGTt> supercatexpert§ 超貓導入？？
<supercatexpert> ……………………
<supercatexpert> Fainted
<dungeon_archl> supercatexpert:  猫你好。
<snugglecat> like, 我是依偎的猫
<like> snugglecat: 你们聊天不是在网页吗？
<eexp> expert是导入？
<mathslinux> supercatexpert: 我们看不到而已, 市场他的确是老大
<snugglecat> 不是
<dungeon_archl> eexp: eee糊涂？
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是，，
<snugglecat> 我是 xchat
<supercatexpert> irssi~
<mathslinux> supercatexpert: 我说的是 Client 端的虚拟化
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我今天一分钟的网页还没看呢
<like> 啊？我晕。。。我在满屏的网页里聊天的
<eexp> ld 有好玩的？
<dungeon_archl> supercatexpert: 你写个吧。
<supercatexpert> 客户端虚拟化，难道是说的GNOME Boxes那种?
<supercatexpert> dungeon_archl: 写个啥?
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 去买个新的 humble bundle 耍耍？
<eexp> 肚子这么饿，，，
<dungeon_archl> supercatexpert:  IRC。
<eexp> 这啥
<mathslinux> supercatexpert: 包括协议什么的? 类似 spice, 
<eexp> 吃了乐乐。
<supercatexpert> …………写IRC干啥，那么多客户端……
<like> xchat ...
<like> 你们是在linux下么。。
<dungeon_archl> supercatexpert: 你写音乐播放客户端干嘛，那么多。。。
<dungeon_archl> lol
<mathslinux> supercatexpert: 好像 他做的最好, 虽然我讨厌他把 xen害了
<like> 我的是win7 哈哈哈
<supercatexpert> mathslinux: Xen装起来没KVM方便啊
<supercatexpert> mathslinux: Xen要定制内核，KVM可不需要
<dungeon_archl> like: 哦。我没用过 Win7 我太土了 :D
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 惨
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在拿twitter的输出玩slip呢
<mathslinux> supercatexpert: Xen是半虚拟化, 还要修改 Guest OS 的操作系统才能得到最好的性能, KVM 是基于 V技术的
<supercatexpert> mathslinux: 这个我知道的
<mathslinux> 柑橘 KVM 还没有发力
<MeaCulpa> 对linux来说问题不大，windows么...
<eexp> kvm图形性能多惨。
<supercatexpert> 我的CPU支持VT，当然没比要去玩半虚拟化
<supercatexpert> 没必要
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 你写个脚本，在窗口上随机生成一个关闭按钮吧？
<supercatexpert> eexp: 没spice确实很惨
<eexp> dungeon_archl: 关闭啥
<supercatexpert> eexp: 我就是没有spice的主……结果就……
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 啥都行，关机都行。
<taradf> 显示文件的指令是什么
<eexp> 。。
<mathslinux> eexp
<like> dungeon_archl:  我给你个安装包吧
<mathslinux> eexp: 用spice就好很多
<taradf> 显示文本文件的指令是什么？
<eexp> 我看看
<dungeon_archl> like: ？
<mathslinux> 不过上次在 irc 一个 RH 的哥们说说 spice 开发不活跃
<like> dungeon_archl:  win7的安装包啊
<like> 怎么感觉这个东西像挖泥巴啊。。。
 * MeaCulpa porn ascii art + slipscreen 满塞
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 搞个标题栏在最右面的窗口
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 或者在下面哦。
<snugglecat> like, 就一 群 聊
<dungeon_archl> like: 没用吧。那么大。
<like> 这个服务器在哪儿？ 
<dungeon_archl> like: 没意思，没想要用。
<dungeon_archl> like: 这个服务器遍布全球
<like> 你们用的什么东东的系统？
<like> 不同的服务器可以联网吗？
<dungeon_archl> like: 五花八门。
<dungeon_archl> like: 。。。
<snugglecat> 我太邪恶了， 打 '群'， 浮上脑袋的跟着的是 'P'
<taradf> 新手机有一股刺鼻的气味，为什么
<dungeon_archl> taradf: 因为您买的手机变质了
<snugglecat> taradf, 山寨的吧
<like> dungeon_archl: 是不是像web服务器一样？
<eexp> dungeon_archl: 这干嘛。平时用不上的，不搞
<dungeon_archl> like: 我不了解啊。web服务器是啥。
<taradf> snugglecat: 京东上买的
<like> dungeon_archl: 同一个服务器下的才能聊天么？
<snugglecat> 哪是京东
<dungeon_archl> like: 不是。
<cfy> eexp: 啊ee
<dungeon_archl> like: 或者是。
<like> dungeon_archl: 你用的是什么客户端吗？
<cfy> eexp: freesacle熟么？
<taradf> dungeon_archl: 手机上的时间初始时间是去年10月份的
<dungeon_archl> like: chatzilla
<cfy> eexp: 你觉得16位的好，还是32的好？
<taradf> snugglecat: 京东商城
<dungeon_archl> taradf: 我手机默认2009年1月1日。
<cfy> eexp: 开始小车比赛了。。。。
<snugglecat> taradf, 有啥物质是没超过国家标准而超出国际标准的吧
<like> dungeon_archl:  你的什么系统？怎么不用win7 ？
<dungeon_archl> like: 。。。
<dungeon_archl> like: 没想要用windows，多麻烦啊。
<snugglecat> like, 介绍你去 #windows
<taradf> snugglecat: Moto 
<dungeon_archl> like: 操作烦死了。
<snugglecat> like, 介绍你去 #windows-cn
<snugglecat> 那是你该去的地， 这里是一群用 ubuntu 的
 * snugglecat 用 arch 的
 * taradf 为什么俺新买的Moto有一股刺激的气味？
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 走了。期待你的新玩意儿。
<like> dungeon_archl: 我刚装好的ubuntu
<dungeon_archl> taradf: 换 nokia
<dungeon_archl> 哈哈
<taradf> dungeon_archl: ...
<hamo> taradf: 松香味道吧？
<dungeon_archl> like: 哦。我好久没用Ubuntu了。11.04是最后的。
<hamo> taradf: 貌似都有..
<hamo> taradf: 新机的标志.
<MeaCulpa> CCAV换台长...估计手下的报道太狠可
<taradf> hamo: 不知道是什么味，就是很呛
<taradf> hamo: 京东那退货容易吗？
<hamo> taradf: 你刚买的？应该挺容易的吧..defy?
<taradf> hamo: 今天刚收到的手机，一股刺激性气味
<like> 不用Windows肿么上班，，，
<taradf> hamo: 没钱买那么贵的，xt300
<taradf> hamo: 初始日期是去年10月
<eexp> cfy: 8位好。
<xiangfu> like, 用Windows肿么上班？
<eexp> cfy: 居多的小车文章。抄吧。
<adam8157> hamo: 我刚开会去了
<like> xiangfu: Windows上班啊
<xiangfu> :)
<like> 我用另一个浏览器怎么进不到这个群里呢？
<zepogh> xchat 用list列出freenode里的聊天室后，如何翻到最初那页
<adam8157> hamo: 从现在到1220 四个errata...
<adam8157> hamo: 你什么时候请假
<hamo> adam8157: lol
<hamo> adam8157: 从下周一开始..
<hamo> adam8157: 要不你token给我我回去跑..lol
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog_testing roylez MeaCulpa eexp 把人逼疯的两种方式：1.不把话说完；
<adam8157> hamo: 到几号?
<DaBao> 大家好！好久没有来了。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 反正errata肯定跑完了..得1月初了..
<adam8157> hamo: 擦 你退学好了
<gfrog_testing> adam8157: 丫个不识数的家伙
<adam8157> gfrog_testing: 你没理解?
 * taradf 新手机有刺激气味是正常的吗？
<hamo> adam8157: 好好跑吧..省得你那么闲...
<hamo> gfrog_testing: adam8157 就是个把人逼疯的..
<adam8157> hamo: /kick hamo 
<DaBao> 刺激气味？
<hamo> taradf: 松香味道应该是挺香的呢..
<hamo> taradf: 不过每个人口味不一样..
<supercatexpert> 松香又不会挥发……
<zepogh> 拿酒精擦擦，如果还有就不好
<supercatexpert> 除非加热
<supercatexpert> 而且松香是助焊剂
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 会挥发的...
<supercatexpert> 我手上就有一块固体松香
<ofan> yoooooooo
<supercatexpert> 应该是塑料加工所剩余的溶剂或者增塑剂之类的
<eexp> 蛋蛋猫蛋蛋猫蛋蛋猫蛋蛋猫蛋蛋猫
<mathslinux> adam8157: RH 工作有要去一定要用 fedora或者 redhat系统吗?
<supercatexpert> ……
<supercatexpert> mathslinux: 我记得有人用Debian的
<MeaCulpa> mathslinux: 估计没几个人用rh系
<supercatexpert> 貌似adam8157是Debian Testing?
<adam8157> mathslinux: 不影响工作就行
<adam8157> debian sid
<supercatexpert> 打包可以用虚拟机干的嘛~
<MeaCulpa> supercatexpert: 你来18摸吧，不会让你用aix上班的
<supercatexpert> MeaCulpa: 我重新投了RH的SE C/C++
<supercatexpert> 再进不了我就看看IBM吧~
<mathslinux> 18 摸, ^_^, 
<MeaCulpa> supercatexpert: 如果他们胆敢让你用RH上班，就来18摸玩Windows XP
<gfrog_testing> adam8157: 切，理解了不就上了你的套了
<tartde> win xp多么好的一个系统呀
<supercatexpert> MeaCulpa: Multi OS无压力的嘛
<MeaCulpa> tartde: 好毛...显然应该win2003
<supercatexpert> MeaCulpa: 我机子上本机的系统就有3个，虚拟机里面的就更多了
 * MeaCulpa 以前用win2003数据中心版上了5年班，后来换成XP真不爽
<supercatexpert> MeaCulpa: 乃在IBM是干啥的?
<huntxu> adam8157, i want op
<tartde> MeaCulpa: 为什么新买的手机又刺激性气味？
<ofan> i want op tooo
<like> eexp
<like> 在吗 g、
<adam8157> huntxu: 要那个干啥
<huntxu> adam8157, kick ofan
<huntxu> lol
<MeaCulpa> tartde: ...仿皮材质，劣质塑料
<MeaCulpa> supercatexpert: 聊天
<supercatexpert> ……
<adam8157> 开打
<tartde> MeaCulpa: 你那pre有刺激性味道嘛？
<huntxu> adam8157, bad egg
<adam8157> lol
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<zepogh> bluefish 有谁用过
<MeaCulpa> tartde: 我是BB 9780... HP Veer
<linsux> 我很久以前用过
<MeaCulpa> tartde: 用料很好
<zepogh> 好用不
<tartde> MeaCulpa: 今天收的Moto有一股呛鼻的气味，想退货，
<like_> heeeee ??????????????????
<like> 你来啦啊啊啊啊啊啊
<like_> 是啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<like_> like_:  这个是我自己
<like> like_:  这个是我自己
<tartde> adam8157: 你在京东退过货吗？
<adam8157> no
<zepogh> 男人帮 给京东打了不少广告，一个礼拜内无条件退货
<jlzhang> 男人帮，挺好看的。
<cfy> zepogh: 广告太多了。。。
<cfy> jlzhang: 太不连续了。。
<zepogh> cfy:的确不错
<jlzhang> zepogh: vcd版的以及下完了，高清版的速度蜗牛一样……
<zepogh> 没必要连续，现在谁有那么多时间看，随便那集都能看才行
<zepogh> 还要什么高清，看过就行了。
<jlzhang> 高清，连脸上的雀斑都看得见……
<DaBao> 编译 Wine 喽~
<jlzhang> 当高清已成习惯……
<zepogh> 自从有了几次wine导致系统崩溃后，哥再也不用wine
<DaBao> 导致系统崩溃？真是奇怪
 * tartde 新手机有呛鼻的味，怎么办？能退货吗？
<ofan> http://distilleryimage7.instagram.com/5494ed16167911e180c9123138016265_5.jpg
<supercatexpert> wine啊……现在都用虚拟机去了……
<mao> wine的效率实在是....
<ofan> NSFW
<DaBao> tartde:  赶快打 315退货吧！！！！！！！
<snugglecat> like_, 你想知道怎么找踢么
<ofan> 效率咋了
<zepogh> 如果能像bsd模拟linux那样快就好了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你还真全天候啊
<jlzhang> 那个虚拟机效率最高？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 保养身体啊
<knownbad> 要睡了。
<tartde> DaBao: 。。。‘
<ofan> wine效率咋了
<knownbad> 快来陪睡吧。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 注意身体啊， 老婆没来， 身体就垮了咋办啊
<DaBao> 至少我能 Wine 命令与征服 和 地牢围攻 就行了
<mao> 个人感觉有点...个人感觉而已，也可能是我自己没弄好
<zepogh> 现在才几点，睡毛阿
<snugglecat> zepogh, 你新来的么， 他美国鬼子
<DaBao> zepogh:  万一人家在另一时区
<zepogh> 用wine玩mugen拳皇都卡的不行
<snugglecat> zepogh, 他是美国籍台湾好男人，大陆新娘的好丈夫
<knownbad> 睡毛也不错，可惜老婆毛不多。
<loiac> 还是gnome shell调节cpu频率的问题   谁知道gnome shell默认设置cpu频率的配置文件在哪啊？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好像我说多了
<zepogh> 美国鬼子，一般都十个小时的时差
<DaBao> Wine 是我的好工具，嘿嘿
<ofan> win这种微内核的很适合wine的方式模拟
<knownbad> 好似打广告似的。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 找个越南妹子
<DaBao> 哈哈
<snugglecat> 大宝????
<ofan> mac下有个类似wine的cider，跑native的windows的3D游戏完全没问题
<DaBao> ？？？？
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<knownbad> 还是GMT时区给力。  换算下就知道了。
<snugglecat> windows 下有啥 类似 wine 的。 line???
<mao> 哦，那就是我孤陋寡闻了
<DaBao> 不知
<hamo> snugglecat: cygwin?
<snugglecat> o 
<snugglecat> 哦
<loiac> gnome shell调节cpu频率的问题   谁知道gnome shell默认设置cpu频率的配置文件在哪啊？
<zepogh> windows要wine干吗，模拟自己阿
<snugglecat> 能 cygwin 一个 g3 么
<knownbad> ofan: 你应该打高清vpn。
<snugglecat> zepogh, 模拟 linux 啊
 * ofan 低价出售高清VPN,SSH
<knownbad> 反正不懂的人多。
<ofan> snugglecat: 没有
<adam8157> ofan: 高清?
<wishstudio> snugglecat: http://colinux.org
<^k^> wishstudio ⇪ t: Cooperative Linux
<zepogh> virtualbox不错了
<ofan> snugglecat: linux这种macro内核的不适合模拟
<snugglecat> ofan, 哦
<DaBao> VBOX玩3D游戏实在是。。。。
<ofan> adam8157: knownbad 建议的
<zepogh> 难到linux有很多3D游戏可模拟的么
<adam8157> http://www.smzdm.com/god-price-korg-electric-bass-effects-ax10b-silver-272-6-yuan.html
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » 神价格：KORG 电贝司效果器AX10B（银色）， 272.6元包邮
<DaBao> 哎，不过现在似乎只玩手机游戏了。。。
<loiac> gnome shell调节cpu频率的问题   谁知道gnome shell默认设置cpu频率的配置文件在哪啊？
<knownbad> 稍微改下广告词蛮好的啊。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 也免得一些人抱怨。
<zepogh> loiac:别问了，大半天没人应估计都不会
<snugglecat> ofan, 是啊， 你的广告词太简单了
<snugglecat> loiac, 改 cpu 频率和 g3 没关系吧
<loiac> sn
<DaBao> 与电影配套的手机版《丁丁历险记》不错，推荐大家玩一玩
<knownbad> ofan: 你没去排BF队？
 * ofan 跳楼价出售高清VPN,SSH，高速看Youtube,youporn,twitter,facebook!!所剩不多，欲购从速！！
<snugglecat> 大宝， 你怎么不是每天都来， 我想天天见都没法啊
<snugglecat> 哈哈
<loiac> snugglecat: 有的    我电脑启动时是按我配置好的conservative   进入桌面一会儿就变成ondemand了
<snugglecat> loiac, 哦， 那我就不清楚了
<snugglecat> loiac, 别用 g3 啦。 
<DaBao> snugglecat:  哎，我也没办法啊，人在江湖啊。。。
<ofan> knownbad: 没有.. 公交都停了，我没车
<snugglecat> 我想换 e17 了
<loiac> snugglecat: 昨天还在这儿讨论这个问题呢，今儿就美人说话了……
<knownbad> ofan: 这倒也是。
<snugglecat> loiac, 昨天讨论的人没来
<loiac> snugglecat: 还好吧我觉得  我把unity删掉了  
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你有车么
<knownbad> snugglecat: 骗子，你都试过了。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 试过啥？ 车震？
<knownbad> 我排不过人家，他们都在店门口搭帐篷的。
<knownbad> 你试过e17了。
<gfrog_testing> adam8157: 在launchpad上编过东西木有？
<adam8157> ofan: 一直所剩不多...
<knownbad> 如果我没记错的话。
<adam8157> gfrog_testing: 没
<ofan> adam8157: 本来就不多
<hamo> gfrog_testing: 你说PPA？
<jlzhang> arch+e17，不习惯
<adam8157> lainme: 出来帮忙解释下ppa
<gfrog_testing> hamo: yep
<jlzhang> 换成arch+fvwm
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ···求助 系统分区出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354970 大家好，我的电脑装的是win7+ubuntu (u盘安装)。安装时的规划是 / 6g /usr /var 均为50g /home 20g 可是在运行时 他们都是挂在media上的，而且我的/目录下面还是有home var 等大约3g,详见我的截图。现在/目录已经满了。请问我的分区哪里有问题？为 ...
<adam8157> gfrog_testing: 应该蛮傻瓜的吧
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦， 那怎么说我是骗子呢， 我现在没 e17 啊。 
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我说得不够精确
<lainme> gfrog_testing: 弄会debian打包就差不多了。剩下的就是个上传
<snugglecat> loiac, 别用 g3 啦
<knownbad> 应该是换回e17。
<snugglecat> 我想换回e17
<snugglecat> 好吧
<lainme> 还是要用g3
<gfrog_testing> adam8157: 哦，原来还要自己编，我以为像brew一样牛逼呢。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 别看书啦， 玲音姐来啦
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 一邊去，， 
<jiero> gfrog_testing: 是canoncial 编译啊。
<adam8157> gfrog_testing: lainme 要自己编译?
<lainme> gfrog_testing: 不需要自己编，但要把debian目录整好。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么啦
<supercatexpert> Debian官方打包流程大概是最复杂的吧~
<gfrog_testing> lainme: 我没理解上传之后编译还是编译好之后再上传呢？它有拿来编译的及其嘛
<supercatexpert> debian目录里面要写的东西挺多
<gfrog_testing> adam8157: 哦，搞错了，貌似。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 在看嘛呢， 这几天怎么这么安静
<jiero> 很像 suse的自动编译服务呢。
<gfrog_testing> lainme: 理解了。。。
<jiero> 安静安静。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ，， 
<snugglecat> gfrog_testing, ppa???
<gfrog_testing> lainme: 似乎有个客户端干这事是吧
<gfrog_testing> snugglecat: yep
<lainme> gfrog_testing: 源码+debian目录，然后传上去
<adam8157> gfrog_testing: checkinstall?
<snugglecat> gfrog_testing, 你该问 哈皮
<snugglecat> gfrog_testing, 他不再， 等等
<lainme> gfrog_testing: 哦？我都是用debian的那套工具。
<snugglecat> 惨了， 我忘了自个的博客了
 * adam8157 debian应该搞个ebuild和pkgbuild类似的东西
<gfrog_testing> lainme: 发现了，也理解了，看来一点也没节省我的工作量。。。 唉唉，老实本地编去了
<ofan> supercatexpert: 这里有专业打包员
<snugglecat> gfrog_testing, http://atompmblog.tk/open.php/14
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ t: 打包发布在PPA的过程
<gfrog_testing> snugglecat: 赞，谢
<ofan> happy很久没来了
<jiero> ofan: 是吗？
<ofan> jiero: ..你怎么又冒出来了
<supercatexpert> checkinstall打包的格式不太合规范倒是
<lainme> gfrog_testing: 有过debian包的软件容易得多，照搬就行，改下版本号和签名。完全从头来工作量是不小，特别是想要拆包什么的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, debian 有 rpm包的 rpm 
<jiero> ofan: 因为太撑了。
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Shania Twain - Party for Two
<ofan> ...
<jiero> ofan: 做不了事情。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: en
<snugglecat> gfrog_testing, :)
<ofan> jiero: 吐出来点就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ fedora有 dpkg包的 dpkg
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你没看过我的博客吧
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 晓得 但是这样会搞乱
<snugglecat> http://atompmblog.tk
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ ti: Blue Ghost Blog
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦
<ofan> snugglecat: 你用tk的域名
<snugglecat> 该死， 怎么现实我 本号 了
<snugglecat> ofan, 是啊
<ofan> snugglecat: tk的不好，没访问量就收回了
<knownbad> 没，刚刚看了下。  不错。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: fedora的 firefox 为啥这么慢啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ . 我這裏很快。。
<knownbad> 但没看到你的同性恋回忆录。
<jiero> ofan:  哦。可是我不会吐啊。
<snugglecat> ofan, 还没收回呢
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 奇怪怪的啊。twitter都很慢很慢。。
<snugglecat> ofan, 至少是免费的
<ofan> snugglecat: 还不如co.cc的
<supercatexpert> 用org域名的路过……
 * adam8157 info路过
<ofan> info有点长
<knownbad> xxx的路过？
<lainme> com路过
<snugglecat> ofan, co.cc 那个有啥免费的啊， 韩国有个， 但是被屏蔽了， 而且 google 广告通不过。 我用 tk 域名才通过的
<ofan> 小国域名都贵的要死
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 哦
<ofan> snugglecat: 放什么广告啊
<CyrusYzGTt>   路過
 * hamo .com撸过..
<snugglecat> google 广告啊
<ofan> snugglecat: 看的人少
<ofan> 放了也拜访
<snugglecat> ofan, 是白放。 就是喜欢放广告。 我的怪癖
<snugglecat> gfrog_testing, 有用么
<supercatexpert> 嘛，买一个域名又不会太贵的吧……
<ofan> 没必要买
<snugglecat> gfrog_testing, 应该可以的了。 
<gfrog_testing> snugglecat: 恩，不过我不准备这么搞了，用了30s在自己机器上编译完了
<ofan> 这个有人用么？ http://octopress.org/
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Octopress
<lainme> ofan: 主席
<gfrog_testing> snugglecat: 要编个lib，打包的话还要学习32/64位库的配置方法
<DaBao> 编译真是个很神奇的过程。。。
<ofan> lainme: 貌似他是jekyll
<lainme> ofan: 刚换的。你看他最新的文章
<ofan> lainme: 地址？
<snugglecat> gfrog_testing, 但如果在 ppa 上发布， 貌似是唯一方法吧。 除非是自己打包， 然后给别人下载的。
<knownbad> 睡去
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我现在在 arch ， 再在 ppa 上为 ubuntu 打包是不是很怪
<lainme> ofan: http://roylez.heroku.com/2011/11/22/migration-to-octopress.html
<^k^> lainme ⇪ t: 迁移jekyll网站到octopress - @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好吧
<ofan> lainme: thx
<supercatexpert> 貌似Debian要到Wheezy才有处理Multi-Binary的能力……
<knownbad> 不怪，灵活运用。
<lainme> snugglecat: 不怪。如果libqq继续更新，我会继续在arch上给ubuntu打包
<ofan> 果然也是ruby写的
<supercatexpert> lainme: 对于C/C++，小心库版本问题
 * ofan 要学Ruby
<supercatexpert> Ruby on Rails?
<lainme> supercatexpert: 编译是在PPA上
<snugglecat> lainme, 哦， 酱紫。 谢了
<supercatexpert> lainme: o
<snugglecat> knownbad, 睡吧
<snugglecat> knownbad, 晚安
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04 升级成功了，管理员密码？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354973 管理员密码和SUDO密码不一样？ 现在只有sudo 密码了，管理员认证不了，寒了，求指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkk009 — 2011-11-24 17:44 
<snugglecat> gfrog_testing, 啥 32/64位库的配置方法
<gfrog_testing> snugglecat: 忙ing，总之就是没时间搞了，以后再说吧。
<snugglecat> gfrog_testing, 他是在他的服务器编译的， 自动编译 32/64 等等的
<snugglecat> gfrog_testing, 好吧， 希望对你有用
<wujie> 大家好啊
<ofan> 好
<kjk1> 求助啊，irssi在windows连接不上，提示如图：http://imagebin.org/185422
<kjk1> 求助啊，irssi在windows连接不上，提示如图：http://imagebin.org/185422
<Kandu> ofan: nt 不是 microkernel?
<ofan> Kandu: 是
<Kandu> ofan: 哪裡這樣說的?
<ofan> Kandu: 啥？
<kjk1> 谁在windows下用过irssi，我这怎么一直提示错误的用户名
<Kandu> ofan: 這不是胡說麼
<hamo> Kandu: 为啥是胡说？
<ofan> Kandu: 是micro
<jiero> 问下，gnome applet 中一个下拉菜单的窗口列表叫做什么呢？
<Kandu> hamo, ofan: 看 microkernel 定義. nt 不符合這個定義
<jiero> o=o window selector
<hamo> Kandu: 一般认为nt要么是微内核，或者说是混合内核..
<hamo> Kandu: 反正肯定不是宏内核这肯定..
<Kandu> hamo: 記得 nt 裡有個組件貌似名叫 microkernel，誤導了不少人
 * Kandu 聽開發 nt 的人說過， nt 比 linux 漂亮
<ofan> Kandu: 不是纯粹的micokernel
<ofan> as the Windows NT kernel was influenced by the Mach microkernel developed at Carnegie Mellon University[16], but does not meet all of the criteria of a pure microkernel
<mathslinux> linux 也不是纯粹的宏内核
<hamo> Kandu: 恩，混合内核..将对于微内核放在用户空间的一些进程放在了内核空间
<user8888> hi
<user8888> 各位，吃饭了吗？
<hamo> > Time.now
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍪ 
<user8888> 天气冷了，要多添加件衣服
<ofan> linux跟nt比起来还是宏内核的
<user8888> 有\fs20 用dokuwiki的吗？\fs21
<hamo> ofan: 没有模块的linux是典型的宏内核..不过引入了模块，就不好说了..
<Kandu> hamo: 模塊不影響的
<user8888> 请问一下，如果写的wiki想折叠，是否能够直接实现？
<user8888> 比如有些代码
<Kandu> hamo: 模塊還是載入 r0 執行，所以。按 microkernel 的定義，模塊只能在非 r0 執行
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mach_(kernel) 发现这个很有意思
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Mach (kernel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<user8888> <code>
<user8888> </code>
<user8888> 这个时候，感觉折叠一些比较美观，否则显示的太长了\fs21
<ofan> nt和unix都受了mach的影响，原来还是一家亲啊
<jyfl987> ofan: vim里展开折叠用哪个按键来着？
<jyfl987> ubuntu好像默认是带折叠的吧
<mathslinux> ofan: mach 不是 unix 吗?
<jyfl987> 我讨厌自动折叠
<ofan> jyfl987: zm,zr,z....
<jyfl987> 你看 要按两个键 
<Kandu> jyfl987: zo zr zO zR
<user8888> jyfl987: 有些还是折叠比较好
<jyfl987> user8888: 比如？
<user8888> google一下，发现有个folded插件
<kjk1> 求助啊，irssi for windows连接出错，提示如图：http://imagebin.org/185422
<jyfl987> 我用 cursorcolumn  解决了折叠需求
<user8888> jyfl987: 比如写wiki的时候，那些代码其实一般不需要显示出来，只需要点击以后才显示
<adam8157> jyfl987: set foldmethod=syntax set foldnestmax=1      nnoremap <silent> <space> @=((foldclosed(line('.')) < 0) ? 'zc' : 'zo')<CR>
<ofan> mathslinux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mach_(kernel)  
<jyfl987> user8888: 那和vim有啥关系
<user8888> jyfl987: 另外，比如wiki的mobile版本，折叠以后，就比较好看\fs21
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一个空格就出来了
<user8888> jyfl987: 哈，我也用ada8157的方式的\fs21
<jyfl987> user8888: 我说的是vim 
<user8888> vim，恩，我也用
<jyfl987> 我最痛恨单位强迫用vim 并且要在web上编辑 nnd
<ofan> 按空格不是本来就会展开么？
<user8888> 设置一下默认类型就可以了
<user8888> 我现在wiki需要折叠啊，哪位帮帮忙
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用openfetion
<user8888> dokuwiki
<mathslinux> ofan: 我理解错了, 这个知道
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 你写wiki?
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不用 vim 你喜歡用什麼?
<ofan> mathslinux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_NT  Development那段里提高了Mach
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Windows NT - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<mathslinux> ofan: 我以为你说的是 mac 系统
<ofan> 提到了
<ofan> mathslinux: 一开始我也以为是
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 是啊，正用dokuwiki呢\fs21
<mathslinux> ofan
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你不是也用VIM么
<mathslinux> ofan: 现在没有纯粹的 mach, 或者mic吧
<user8888> 目前发现贴一段<code>的时候，文章有点乱\fs21
<ofan> mathslinux: 貌似这个不好分，要看跟谁比，nt比linux更micro是真的
<Kandu> ofan: 不喜歡 microkernel, 要是00年那時，可能 StarCraft 都玩不起了
<jiero> lala
<ofan> cmu就是nb啊..
<mathslinux> ofan: linux 本身是一个 mach 的, 后来增加了 micro 的特性吧(模块化)
<kjk1> 有没有在windows下用irssi的，
<ofan> mathslinux: mac内核也是高度模块化的，但wiki里说是macrokernel
<Kandu> mathslinux: 模塊化不是 microkernel 的特性(你把什麼亂七八糟的都編譯進內核，非常大，然後全都執行在非 r0, 照樣是 microkernel)。你把 linux 的組件，驅動全弄成模塊，載入時是 r0, 照樣 macro
<ofan> mac下有kext,内核扩展，linux下是kernel module
<supercatexpert> Mac是基于BSD的内核，应该都有Unix系内核的共性吧
<ofan> 顺便推荐一篇文章http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-cn-kernelmodules
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: 解析 Linux 内核可装载模块的版本检查机制
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 哪个播放器能调节播放速度，并有PotPlayer那样丰富的快捷键？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354976 rt。 播放速度如1.1倍、1.2倍这么调节。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gqqnbig — 2011-11-24 18:07 
<mathslinux> ofan: 我看看, 学习了
<ofan> supercatexpert: mac支持posix，还有其他single unix spec，是个完完全全的unix
<mathslinux> ofan: 不过linux早期普遍认为是 mach 的, 我记得最早在 mailing list 上还有 linus的争吵, 
<ofan> mathslinux: 不清楚.. 我刚知道的mach..
<mathslinux> ofan: 后期就介于两者之间了
<ofan> mathslinux: Kandu 又翻出来个这个 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_kernel
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Hybrid kernel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<hamo> Kandu: 这东西叫混合内核..
<adam8157> 杂种 内核
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 你那个wiki支持内嵌LaTeX么?
<Kandu> hamo: 嗯嗯。現在內核多了，就出雜種內核了 XD
<Kandu> ofan: 所以還是比較喜歡 nt 這類的，有性能，有靈活性
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 不内嵌latex
<mathslinux> 说是 NT 和 bas 就是这种内核
<Kandu> hamo: 以前的時候，分類少，清晰點
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 是否支持还不知道，我不用latex
<user8888> namoamitabuddha: 不过，通过插件一定是可以支持的\fs21
<namoamitabuddha> user8888: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用openfetion
<namoamitabuddha> 能否离线发短信
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]Empathy 登陆MSN 一直显示正在连接 始终连不上 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354980 在网上找到相关问题的解决办法有两个, 一个是改RequestMultipleSecurityTokens.py 里的CONTACTS 结果我的这个文件里面默认就是CONTACTS = ("contacts.msn.com", "MBI") -_-! 再有就是 1.在Empathy中删除无法登录的MSN账户，并关闭Empathy 2. ...
<ofan> 有人熟悉xmpp么，A presence stanza with a type of 'probe' 是干嘛的？
<loiac> gnome shell调节cpu频率的问题 ：gnome调节cpu频率的配置文件在哪？
<pocoyo> loiac: 我？
<loiac> pocoyo: 看你在论坛谈过这个问题啊
<pocoyo> loiac: 没有。
<loiac> pocoyo: 你当时说用gconf-edit改   我下回来发现没有那个键
<pocoyo> loiac: 原来有，现在没有了。
<loiac> pocoyo: 你的论坛好不是这个么？头像是一个比较可爱的小蓝人
<pocoyo> loiac: 不是一个人。
<loiac> pocoyo: 哦  好吧  我以为是一个人呢……
<loiac> pocoyo: 那你知道gnome3下怎么调么？
<pocoyo> loiac: 不知道。 没调过。可能装 acpi-cpufreq包调吧？
<loiac> pocoyo: 我用的cpufreq设置的   问题是刚开机是是我调的方案，进入桌面一会儿就变了
<supercatexpert> 貌似GNOME3已经是dconf了吧
<loiac> pocoyo 就是修改/etc/default/cpufrequilt（大概是这个名字）
<supercatexpert> 而且貌似GNOME3默认是没频率调整插件的
<supercatexpert> 是系统组件的功能(cpufreq这个程序的)
<loiac> 是啊是啊   所以我才想着配置文件么
<pocoyo> loiac: 没错原来只要打开gnome-power-manager或者电源首选项,就会激活cpu电源调度策略会覆盖default/cpufrequtils中的设置。
<loiac> supercatexpert: 这样就不用装什么cpufreq的指示器了
<loiac> pocoyo：现在也是
<pocoyo> loiac: 不过 gconf-edit 里现在已经没有了 我也没找到现在都没管过。
<loiac> pocoyo：现在是进入桌面就覆盖了
<loiac> pocoyo：帮忙找找解决方案吧
<pocoyo> loiac: 换成英文关键字搜搜看
<supercatexpert> 貌似是叫dconf-editor?
<supercatexpert> 不过cpufreq的配置和dconf显然是没关系的
<pocoyo> supercatexpert: 他本来是没关系的。但是 两个配置电源管理策略有冲突估计。
<Evanescence> 有人知道什么是Nook2官翻吗?
<loiac> 苦逼的网络  刚刚掉了
<pocoyo> 见鬼了。emacs 24 erc不能收到私信了。 emacs 23还能 怎么回事？
<pocoyo> loiac: 哥也掉了。
<loiac> pocoyo: 呵呵  我用的empathy  不过是网络问题
<loiac> pocoyo: 有解决方案么？我这儿网页都打不开……
<pocoyo> loiac: 没有啊 哥。
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道 linux這個內核是不是帶智能技術的，， 
<Evanescence> 有人买了Nook2的吗?
<loiac111111> 又掉了
<roylez_> pocoyo: 恭喜
<pocoyo> : 拜见主席 roylez_
<roylez_> pocoyo: 是时候换vim了吧？
<pocoyo> no way :D
<roylez_> pocoyo: 拔了你的牛角做鞋拔
<roylez_> lainme: 感恩节火鸡 http://i.imgur.com/ELew9.jpg
<lainme> roylez_: horrible
<roylez_> lainme: ...
<roylez_> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/Kh1fB.jpg
<lainme> roylez_: 没火鸡吃。吃了麦当劳
<roylez_> lainme: 麦当劳比火鸡好吃
<loiac111111> 求解啊
<lainme> roylez_: 我们宿舍要养小白鼠的。实验用基因改造无菌鼠，比那蜥蜴有意思
<zlszk> 现在如果不拿毕业证找程序员的工作影响大吗？
<roylez_> lainme: 你啥时候开始玩生物了？
<lainme> roylez_: 舍友。不是我。我不懂
<roylez_> lainme: ....
<roylez_> lainme: 偷偷的把她的耗子都抓来烤着吃了吧 :P
<lainme> roylez_: 基因改造过的，你敢吃啊。
<roylez_> lainme: 中国人也是基因改造过的啊
<lainme> roylez_: 所以我从来不吃人
<roylez_> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/Pwv5f.jpg
<roylez_> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/ysIHb.jpg
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyCi_tCLovE&feature=youtu.be
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: YouTube - Gaga singing into my vagina.
<tenzu> roylez_: 这货high了
<roylez_> tenzu: gaga太体贴了
<tenzu> roylez_: 台式机挂了, 只有笔记本用
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> roylez_: 还得远程连到windows里改report
<roylez_> tenzu: ... mac不是有office吗
<tenzu> roylez_: 文件太大, mac里打不开, 奇葩了
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • sad 失落？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354988 Quote: For various reasons, we've decided to stop developing Conflict Terra. It has been fun, and we hope that future people will play our game and enjoy it too. We decided to leave a complete download of the game, our maps, and the engine, for easy use. You can find the download here. If anyone is interested in maintaining or ev ...
<iCookie> 奇怪了奈 firefox升级到8.0 变中文的了。日文系统里
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計 國際化管理 認不清 
<supercatexpert> iCookie: 直接装日文的xpi就是了
<supercatexpert> iCookie: 不过乃为何是用日文系统呢~
<iCookie> supercatexpert: 学日语啊  日文语言插件有啊
<supercatexpert> 嘛，我也会那么点日语……
<Kandu> supercatexpert: 日語非常精確麼？
<iCookie> supercatexpert: まじで　ちょっとしゃべれて
<moriramar> iCookie, 這句意思是“真的，那沒事說兩句”的意思嗎？
<iCookie> moriramar: そうだな
<moriramar> Kandu, 精確的話，梵語精確。那個被認為是對計算機程式最親合的語言，而且基本沒有語法特例，避免歧羲也非常好。
<iCookie> 日本語できる人がいっぱいおるな
<caleb-> 要精确还是用程序语言吧
<Kandu> moriramar: 哦~
<CyrusYzGTt> 直接用 程序語言 交流得了
 * Kandu 聽說 lojban 也很精確
<moriramar> iCookie, “いっぱいいる”是？
<moriramar> Kandu, 嗯，為精確而設計的人工語言。
<moriramar> Kandu, 不過他們居然搞了專利，去死吧。
<iCookie> moriramar: 有很多
<moriramar> Kandu, 我又reading fail了，沒有專利信息。
<moriramar> iCookie, 哦對。
<moriramar> iCookie, 感謝。
<Kandu> .·.·
<Kandu> moriramar: XD
<moriramar> Kandu, 我最近常常有幻視，把明明不存在的東西給看出來……
<moriramar> 太痛苦了。
<iCookie> moriramar: 可以开堂讲课了 顺便收钱
<moriramar> iCookie, 什麼意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 恭喜了，， 你得到 地仙界 的 入門票了
<iCookie> moriramar: 不是开天眼了吗？
<moriramar> ^
<moriramar> ……
<iCookie> o(∩∩)o..
<iCookie> 二郎神转世
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，晚上好啊
<adam8157> roylez_: - -!
<roylez_> adam8157: 白天忙了一整天呢
<adam8157> 今天gtalk被封了...
<roylez_> adam8157: 晚上终于有时间跟你打个招呼...
<roylez_> adam8157: 啥？？？？
<adam8157> roylez_: yooo 我说咋没理我
<adam8157> roylez_: 经常掉线, 线上好友只有几个人
<ofan> adam8157: 怎么不k他
<adam8157> ofan: 他是op 不敢
<ofan> adam8157: 欺软怕硬
<adam8157> ofan: 是啊~ 我真是没节操
<roylez_> ofan: 你这个欠租子的，少挑拨
<adam8157> roylez_: 买了一个巨大的乐扣杯子 实在没法用, 只好又下单买了一个小些的
<ofan> 所以有必要搞选举制..
<roylez_> adam8157: 大的拿到合肥送给我
<adam8157> roylez_: 可以
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.360buy.com/product/125838.html
<roylez_> adam8157: ....逗你的
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 【乐扣乐扣茶杯】乐扣690ML翻盖茶杯HPL934M 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的乐扣杯子都好多灰了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我这么老实 你也好意思逗我
<adam8157> roylez_: 这个杯子太大了
<roylez_> adam8157: 不逗你没乐子啊
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<caleb-> 自然语言的乐趣就是不精确啊
<caleb-> 干妹妹 这种好词是程许语言搞不来的
<caleb-> s/许/序
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，安装wine提示要插入光盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=354998 装wine的时候就会出现这样的情况“需要光盘.....，请将光盘插入光驱“media/cdrom/“以安装光盘中的软件包。 求大神的教导啊。怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 feitian996 — 2011-11-24 20:15 
<roylez_> adam8157: 正在找重口视频
<adam8157> roylez_: 0_0
<roylez_> adam8157: 找一个恶心你
<ofan> caleb-: 自然语言消除歧义太难了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac264455/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 李小龙首徒，2010年的演武，牛！！ - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> ofan: 斯坦福有公开课 natural language processing，现在可以报名
<adam8157> roylez_: 这BGM
<kevinyings> 真迅速啊，我看了n部课程，最多看到第7课，下面就看不下去了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 文件对话框的缺省尺寸不能改小吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355003 如题，NetBook画面太小（1024x600）， 每次打开文件对话框都看不到下面的按钮。 统计信息: 发表于 由 finecreator — 2011-11-24 20:27 
<moriramar> caleb-, 你說的是“別人喜歡親妹妹而我喜歡干妹妹”嗎？
<caleb-> moriramar: 还是没消除歧义啊
<moriramar> caleb-, 我就是說不消歧義的詞呀。
<moriramar> caleb-, 你說“干妹妹”這樣的好詞，我說是不是就是這樣的好句。
<caleb-> moriramar: 是啊
<moriramar> roylez, 你在合肥？
<roylez_> moriramar: 没
<roylez_> moriramar: 你在合肥？
<wzlxx> awesome 又变配置了
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀  以 “ 幹妹妹” 爲題的話題與造句
<adam8157> wzlxx: 3.4.11?
<wzlxx> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> wzlxx: 我瞅瞅
<roylez_> adam8157: 过来啧啧 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac264598/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 马化腾5000万元超级豪宅独家大解密 - AcFun.tv
<mao> 问大家个问题，我用strace追踪一个程序的系统调用，为什当我给这个程序发送了STOP的信号之后，还一直有输出
<adam8157> wzlxx: 配置没怎么变啊, 多了个error handle
<wzlxx> adam8157: 不懂Lua
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<wzlxx> 反正我的配置文件现在不弄用了，我还得看看
<roylez_> adam8157: 应该比 Linus 都住的好吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 那肯定啊
<adam8157> wzlxx: 怎么会...
<roylez_> adam8157: 真是杀人放火金腰带
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 我用的是ubuntu, 请问系统哪里能找到默认的python module?
<jyfl987> Evanescence: /usr/lib/python2.x 
<Evanescence> jyfl987: thx :)
<tsui> 还真是中文频道啊
<cy1110> hehe
<tsui> 第一次使用IRC，感觉真不错
<lightning1141> 各位有没有英伟达双显卡的笔记本的,我在fedora下装显卡快十几次了,都不成功.悲剧啊
<snugglecat> 谁学过算盘的
<snugglecat> 都是背口诀的么
<snugglecat> 有人知道算盘的原理么
<tsui> 算盘的东西小学学过，早忘了
<tsui> 我同学的是联想的Y460,也是双显卡，没用上
<tsui> 装的opensuse11.3
<snugglecat> 他奶奶的， 幼儿园都学算盘， 还奶奶的， 6岁孩子就死记硬背
<supercatexpert> 双显的果断用不了
<supercatexpert> 我也是Y460N
<snugglecat> 他妈的中国教育还有得救么
<tsui> 还望有人指导啊，一直用的集显
<ofan> snugglecat: 赶紧逃吧
<tsui> 是啊，双显卡的东西太麻烦了，更悲剧的是
<tsui> bios被阉割过了。。。。没有几个选项
<iCookie> 太搞了吧 firefox里把中文和英文的语言包都禁止留个日文的语言包。界面还是不显示日文。只有英文。
<lightning1141> 我看290的驱动changelog有在双显卡本上不能载入的改进,不知道是不是此原因
<CyrusYzGTt> http://bbs.fedora-zh.org/showthread.php?5836-linux%E4%B8%8B%E9%A9%85%E5%8B%95%E6%A0%B8%E8%8A%AF%E9%A1%AF%E5%8D%A1%E8%88%87Nvidia%E7%8D%A8%E7%AB%8B%E9%A1%AF%E5%8D%A1%E7%9A%84%E6%96%B9%E6%A1%88%E4%B9%8B%E4%B8%80
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: linux下驅動核芯顯卡與Nvidia獨立顯卡的方案之一
<supercatexpert> 双显算了吧，不过在Linux下没太大必要用N卡啊，Intel集显工作起来很好的
<supercatexpert> Linux下又没太多游戏，而且一般这些游戏对显卡要求也不高的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://bbs.fedora-zh.org/showthread.php?5836-linux%E4%B8%8B%E9%A9%85%E5%8B%95%E6%A0%B8%E8%8A%AF%E9%A1%AF%E5%8D%A1%E8%88%87Nvidia%E7%8D%A8%E7%AB%8B%E9%A1%AF%E5%8D%A1%E7%9A%84%E6%96%B9%E6%A1%88%E4%B9%8B%E4%B8%80
<tsui> 主要是想试试特效
<snugglecat> 教就教吧， 我将算盘的原理也教给儿子了
<supercatexpert> tsui: Intel集显支持特效的
<supercatexpert> tsui: Linux下显卡驱动最完美的就是Intel的
<tsui> 可能是opensue的问题吧，连xbmc，blender之类的都用不了
<supercatexpert> iCookie: 还需要改config的
<supercatexpert> tsui: XBMC和Blender无压力
<iCookie> supercatexpert: 哦  怎么改
<tsui> xconf忘了备份了，已经没了
<supercatexpert> 乃是不是Intel Core i系列的核心显卡?
<tsui> 是啊，i3的cpu
<supercatexpert> tsui: 删掉乃的/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CyrusYzGTt> tsui§ http://bbs.fedora-zh.org/showthread.php?5836-linux%E4%B8%8B%E9%A9%85%E5%8B%95%E6%A0%B8%E8%8A%AF%E9%A1%AF%E5%8D%A1%E8%88%87Nvidia%E7%8D%A8%E7%AB%8B%E9%A1%AF%E5%8D%A1%E7%9A%84%E6%96%B9%E6%A1%88%E4%B9%8B%E4%B8%80
<iCookie> supercatexpert: T420S 选个intel 3000 的配置就可以了是吗 没必要双显的？
<tsui> 嗯，装官网的驱动不工作后就把xorg.conf删了
<tsui> 我看看啊
<snugglecat> 算盘就像卖东西一样， 别人给几块钱， 对方如没散钱给， 就给整钱， 然后找钱
<supercatexpert> iCookie: Intel集显果断OK的啊，本子其实独显必要不大的
<supercatexpert> iCookie: Firefox, about:config, general.useragent.locale设为ja-JP
<tsui> 就是，计算机太好了，也没有多少人发挥他的作用，都成电视机或者游戏机了
<iCookie> supercatexpert: ...... 太久没折腾firefox了 把 about给忘光光了
<snugglecat> 本钱3块，别人买一个东西给3块， 相当于 3+3 。 别人没有3块散钱（下珠不够加）， 给5块， 然后得还2块， 算盘上就是  下5去2
<tsui> 哈哈，我这里用fcitx，firefox就慢
<iCookie> 有没有熟悉小黑价格的
<supercatexpert> iBus用户……
<tsui> 对了，现在iBus怎么样了？原来感觉好慢哦
<supercatexpert> fcitx没anthy~
<supercatexpert> iBus只要不是I/O负载大就不会慢的
<iCookie> tsui: 中日问切换还是慢  好卡
<iCookie> 问= 文
<snugglecat> 老师给的口诀 "下加不够，双下补数", 谁明白啥意思
<supercatexpert> iCookie: 不卡的啊，我就装了ibus-pinyin和ibus-anthy的
<tsui> @<iCookie>：如果我先开firefox再开fcitx那么firefox就会崩溃
<snugglecat> 中国教育， 就是不给孩子一个思维的过程， 就给个 口诀让你背， 让你练得像个机器人一样
<tsui> 口诀背得再好，再熟练也许就成了技术工了
<iCookie> supercatexpert: 开机第一次切换输入法巨卡 快捷键都要按3次以上才能切换过来。接下来就比较好了 。但是这个程序关掉再开又是这个情况
<iCookie> tsui: 从没用过fcitx 它只有中文的输入法
<snugglecat> tsui, 中国的教育， 就是不求甚解
<tsui> 大家有没有点轻量级的浏览器推荐啊，要能看图片文字的
<supercatexpert> tsui: w3m~~~
<snugglecat> 本来幼儿园教珠算就是个笑话
<supercatexpert> 浏览器没什么“轻量”的好说，主要是网页基本都没那种设计……
<supercatexpert> 除非是针对手机的那种简单的网页
<tsui> w3m可是可以，感觉不太好操作
<tsui> 我的机器配置太差了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 还不睡啊
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install w3m-img w3m
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 貌似终端的浏览器对中文都不好
<tsui> @<iCookie> 我暂时只有中文和英文需要输入
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 一邊去，， 
<tsui> 现在的网页里flash或者脚本太多了，多开几个就容易死机
<iCookie> tsui: 那用ibus也没差，兼容性还好。
<tsui> @<CyrusYzGTt> 我用的是arch
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, ......
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 火狐的同步配置实在太恶心了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355020 要验证，如果设备不在身旁的话，要什么密钥，那个密钥还不是自己设定的，哪里记得住。 它怎么就不能用账户来进行同步呢？这样不是方便许多？虽然安全性貌似可能会缺失一些？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 andypku — 2011-11-24 21:17 
<CyrusYzGTt> tsui§ 哦，， 自己找，， 不作答
<snugglecat> tsui, 他烦着呢
<tsui> 。。。。。
<tsui> 他怎么了？
<snugglecat> 不知道
<tsui> 哦
<snugglecat> 想吃人
<tsui> 啊！！！！！！
<turing> hi
<^k^> turing, 好  ㍭ 
<tsui> 好啊
<iGoogle> 猫吃人？
<iCookie> supercatexpert: general.useragent.locale设为ja-JP 也没效果呢 
<iGoogle> กรัก กรัก
<tsui> ？？？
<tsui> 乱码
<tsui> 我看不到你的文字
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 你又發特殊字符；了。。
<nikerlong>  iGoogle:你写的什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> กรัก กรัก
<zepogh> 我日，什么字，不能打中文么
<iCookie> 妖怪出现了
<iCookie> nikerlong: 蝌蚪文
<tsui> ...........
<Kamea_> CyrusYzGTt: กรัก กรัก
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea_§ ..哦
<Kamea_> CyrusYzGTt§ .
<tsui> 怎么快速输入某人的昵称啊，每次都要复制太麻烦了
<lightning1141> 爱就爱?
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea_§ 哦
<nikerlong> 8-)难道是传说是盲文？
<iGoogle> iCookie: 有人说你是盲人。
<Ein-lio> hey
<iGoogle> nikerlong: 多大了。
<Kamea_> CyrusYzGTt®.
<tsui> hey
<nikerlong> 比你大一天
<Ein-lio> 我爸刚才又在逼我找对象了。。。。
<nikerlong> 快喊声哥
<CyrusYzGTt> Ein-lio§ 賀喜
<Ein-lio> 可是，我根本没这想法啊！
<zepogh> 怎么更改xchat 聊天里自己的颜色
<iCookie> Ein-lio: iGoogle 适合你 年纪大点没关系
<Ein-lio> ……
<Ein-lio> iGoogle是妹子？
<iGoogle> Ein-lio: 俄。你不是妹子？
<iCookie> Ein-lio: 是阿姨
<iGoogle> lol
<Ein-lio> 我男士
<Kamea_> Ein-lio: 你的xt300有平时多大内存
<iGoogle> 哪里有男人，被老爸逼着找对象的哦
<Ein-lio> 40MB左右。
<zepogh> 哈哈，大妹子
<iGoogle> 性冷淡？
<iGoogle> iCookie: 人妖。最近不去泰国了？
<Ein-lio> 还没有谈恋爱的感觉。。。后知后觉吧我
<iGoogle> Ein-lio:  lol
<nikerlong>  Ein-lio:是MM还是GG？
<nikerlong> IGOOGLE：是MM还是GG？
<Ein-lio> 我上面说了。我男士
<iGoogle> nikerlong: 你个小孩子。别插嘴。
<iCookie> iGoogle: 近期是没办法了 明年再说了
<nikerlong>  iGoogle:刚才我都说了，我比你大一天
<Freebuilder> 为了保护硬盘还是不下片了！
<iGoogle> iCookie: 你家乡水淹了。
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<iGoogle> nikerlong: 就是说这样的话，才猜出你是小孩子的嘛。
<nikerlong> 我二十六了
<iGoogle> 那还不成熟
<nikerlong> 现在重庆医科大学读研一
<iCookie> iGoogle: 你才被水淹了呢 ....
<zepogh> 读研阿，膜拜
<iGoogle> Freebuilder: 下载，和硬盘何干。你可以开内存。/dev/shm/
<iCookie> iGoogle: 那是曼谷
<iGoogle> iCookie: 硬盘都涨价，泰国被水淹。额，你不是盲谷的。。
<iCookie> ig
<iCookie> iGoogle: 从来都不是
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 老实的内存
<Freebuilder> iGoogle, 汗！哪有那么大内存盘放片！
<iGoogle> Freebuilder: 啥破机器。4G内存有没。
<zepogh> 泰国水淹，硬盘涨价就有借口了
<Kamea_> 这里原来真的有人妖呀,
<iCookie> iGoogle: 论坛老blog的内容都清了？
<Ein-lio> 买个1TB一万转硬盘。
<iGoogle> 老blog早没了
 * tenzu 觉得看着就像神在自言自语一样
<iCookie> Freebuilder: 硬盘就是拿来用的  省着也不下崽
<iGoogle> 疼疼乖
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<iGoogle> 你的mbp没了？ tenzu
<CyrusYzGTt> 精神分身症狀
<MeaCulpa_> 内存才是不值钱的东西
<loiac> gnome电源那个问题有解了没有？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你看错人了, 笨神
<MeaCulpa_> 硬盘多金贵
<Freebuilder> iCookie, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=355015
<^k^> Freebuilder ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求 bt 软件
<iGoogle> ~tenzu@unaffiliated/tenzu (tenzu)
<Kamea_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我是说帖子里
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea_§ 20122102
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 看片干嘛。人脑最金贵。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 真笨, 真笨啊
<iGoogle> tenzu: 俄。。我去看看
<loiac> gnome cpufreq 。。。
<Kamea_> CyrusYzGTt: -_-"
<iGoogle> tenzu: 我超。你去灭了那家伙。
<Kamea_> CyrusYzGTt: 有21月吗
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea_§ 好吧  20121202
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你去吧, 速腾用那头像又不是一天两天了
<iGoogle> 不是那nick吧
<iGoogle> 马甲？
<iGoogle> 下面的呢
<Kamea_> %\n
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<Kamea_> CyrusYzGTt
<cfy> iGoogle: 知道 freescale散步？
<Kamea_> : 
<cfy> iGoogle: 知道 freescale不？
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea_§ 
<iGoogle> cfy: 知道。
<supercatexpert> Freescale，不是做硬件的么~
<iGoogle> cfy: 用了7，8年
<snugglecat> 玲音姐好
<Naked89> 阿里旺旺都有linux了 不错不错
<iGoogle> lainme: 有人调戏你
<snugglecat> .....
<supercatexpert> Naked89: Qt (4.6.2)的伤不起
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 为啥呢
<snugglecat> qt 怎么了
<Naked89> supercatexpert: 加个ppa升级一下就ok了
<supercatexpert> 很简单啊，我的系统是Debian Squeeze
<supercatexpert> 虽然可以装SDK，但是我不想那么做~
<loiac> 没人研究gnome怎么调节cpu频率的么？
<snugglecat> 有啥问题呢
<Naked89> 我本来也是的   后来加了个ppa  一切ok
<supercatexpert> 而且我不会为这个东西去装那玩意
<supercatexpert> 我还不如直接开虚拟机搞定~
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐 
<snugglecat> 装啥玩意
<Kamea_> snugglecat: 铃音兄还没结婚呢
<Evanescence> 要怎么弄才能让别人VNC连接我的桌面?
<CyrusYzGTt> iptable 
<snugglecat> Kamea_, 我也没老婆呢
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦？
<cfy> iGoogle: 推荐一个16位的吧
<snugglecat> Kamea_, 我未婚， 她未嫁， 有啥问题
<cfy> iGoogle: 你那里有么？
<Naked89> 旺旺还是不错的 
<zepogh> Naked89:阿里旺旺有linux？
<cfy> iGoogle: 我想买几块
<Kamea_> snugglecat: 你昨天晚上都和儿子一起看视频了
<supercatexpert> zepogh: 刚出的
<Naked89> 只能说明一个问题，马化腾太聀
<Naked89> 太戝
<supercatexpert> 内部流出的RC版
 * MeaCulpa_ freescale是moto分出来的
<iGoogle> cfy: 干嘛16位的。那最尴尬的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我开始只能车比赛了
<snugglecat> Kamea_, 有儿子就得有老婆？
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦？那几位？
<cfy> iGoogle: 求科普啊
<Naked89> 听说明年wps也来了  
<iGoogle> cfy: 8位的够了
<cfy> iGoogle: 16位的可以到80Mhz
<cfy> iGoogle: 8位的，最高端的也只有40Mhz啊
<iGoogle> atmega的也可以，我记得还有源码。
<cfy> iGoogle: 而且8位的根本买不到啊
<iGoogle> bus速度不重要。重要的是算法
<cfy> iGoogle: 16的可以买到，32也可以
<zepogh> supercatexper:官方正式版？
<cfy> iGoogle: 那16位的怎么尴尬了？
<cfy> iGoogle: 不能atmega
<cfy> iGoogle: 只能freescale
<iGoogle> 8位的，都是工厂用的。没量是买不到
<iGoogle> 。。
<supercatexpert> zepogh: 说了是内部流出的RC版
<cfy> iGoogle: 那能送我几块么
<tsui> 要wps来啦就爽了，ms用的人就会减少一部分了
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<Kamea_> MeaCulpa_: Ring几?
<cfy> iGoogle: 那我只能16位了
<zepogh> 是不是只是截图
<iGoogle> 你参加的是freescale主办的那个？
<Naked89> wps还是不错的
<cfy> iGoogle: 是啊
<snugglecat> tsui, wps??? 金山office??
<iGoogle> 我没芯片。
<Cherrot> 问一个LAMP的问题，如果要开启php的sqlite支持，除了安装php5-sqlite外，是不是还要装 sqlite3这个包？  我暂时不会用php，不知道如何测试;)
<cfy> iGoogle: 而且我觉得freescale的文档没有atmel的好
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。
<iGoogle> 联系方式倒是一大堆。
<cfy> iGoogle: 那单卖么？
<snugglecat> Cherrot, lamp 就包含 php 的吧
<Naked89> creqq也不错
<snugglecat> 哦
<iGoogle> cfy: nnnd freescale的文档，那是全球芯片厂家最好的。你没去官网？
<iGoogle> 不知道单独买不。
<supercatexpert> Freescale可以申请样片的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你在这睡???
<Naked89> linuxmint12  为什么发布 了 官网  不见更新
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 需要支持sqlite , 我装了php5-sqlite 这个包  不知道要不要再安装sqlite3
<cfy> iGoogle: 我去的就是官网啊
<iGoogle> supercatexpert: 请问你定几十k一个月？
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 应该要吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 能在linux下开发么？
<iGoogle> cfy: 那你没看过文档下载的？
<cfy> iGoogle: 你看atmel的，开头就把芯片性能说好了
<cfy> iGoogle: freescale的看了半天也没看出性能啊
<supercatexpert> iGoogle: 我没申请过，我只是听说芯片厂家一般都给点样片给硬件开发者的
<iGoogle> 不能，只有codewarriors开发环境和dos的
<cfy> iGoogle: 去的就是官网啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 你知道我的，
<iGoogle> supercatexpert: 那你不能说申请样片，那会麻烦的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我只去官网
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 开发资料非常详细，各种现成的例子都有文档的啊。
<supercatexpert> iGoogle: 有什么地方会很麻烦?
<iGoogle> 每一个模块，不同的系列，都有文档
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个倒是
<cfy> iGoogle: 可是和atmel比啊
<iGoogle> supercatexpert: 样片，那是厂家才提供的。你不能这么说。否则，需要按产量报价的
<iGoogle> cfy: @@
<supercatexpert> 是这样的啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 你觉得atmel比不过？
<iGoogle> cfy: 比什么
<cfy> iGoogle: atmel的文档我觉得才好
<cfy> iGoogle: 比文档
<iGoogle> 你给我一个atmel的看看？
<cfy> iGoogle: atmega128的到处都是啊
<cfy> iGoogle: ==
<iGoogle> 你看内部细节吧。 freescale的文档，任何一个地方都详细说，从来不要你转到其他页面看。
<iGoogle> 这就是差距
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 乱说，转到p172页。。
<iGoogle> 你看到 中文的？
<cfy> Features of the S12XS Family are listed here. Please see Table D-1 for memory options and Table D-2 for
<cfy> the peripheral features that are available on the different family members.
<cfy>  
<cfy> iGoogle: 你知道我的
<cfy> iGoogle: 只看英文的
<cfy> iGoogle: 跟你混perl一年了，有吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 你还不知道我么
<iGoogle> 你没理解。比如一个寄存器的说明，可以在其他地方说明了。在专门说这个寄存器的地方，不会省略一步的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 那次中文了
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。
<cfy> iGoogle: 那我用8bit的？
<cfy> iGoogle: 可以两个8 bit的
<cfy> iGoogle: 16和32的都只能用1片
<iGoogle> 8bit，总线来说。不会慢。看算法。
<cfy> iGoogle: 考虑性能和方便购买的来说，我想买16啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 那16位的至少不差啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 还有频率啊
<iGoogle> 俄。独立购买。那我不知道。
<cfy> iGoogle: 总线的话，你晶振频率不高，有啥用？
<iGoogle> 高了，有啥用。
<cfy> iGoogle: 高了，不是快么？
<iGoogle> 你使用raw格式的摄像头？
<iGoogle> 都在于控制而已。
<cfy> iGoogle: 应该是，还没看，同学在看
<iGoogle> 如果是使用raw格式的，那是要快点的
<cfy> iGoogle: 机器周期不就短了么
<iGoogle> 只是，其实你只需要黑白数据。对不。
<cfy> iGoogle: 是啊，在一定价格范围内，可以不考虑成本啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 是的
<iGoogle> 不会差那么点机器周期的
<iGoogle> 关键是选对摄像头。
<cfy> iGoogle: 那我搞两块8 bit的？
<iGoogle> 剩下算法
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 那你直接32位的吧。不差钱。
<cfy> iGoogle: 规则说可以用两块8的
<cfy> iGoogle: 32的买起来不容易啊
<cfy> iGoogle: http://atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod_documents/doc8151.pdf
<cfy> iGoogle: atmega128a的文档，我觉得不错
<iGoogle> 晶振加倍，功耗加4倍。你这要知道哦
<cfy> iGoogle: 功耗用影响么？不跑耐力啊
<iGoogle> 那差蛮多的。我看惯了pdf的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 哪里差了？
<iGoogle> 你仔细看完，再说嘛。
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。那有推荐么？
<cfy> iGoogle: 关键不是我想用啥
<cfy> iGoogle: 是我能买到啥啊
<iGoogle> 。那我也不知道。零售的，我不知道。
<cfy> iGoogle: 主办方不提供芯片卖
<cfy> iGoogle: 只指定。。。
<iGoogle> 。不是记得提供开放设备的？
<cfy> iGoogle: 芯片啥的制定了
<cfy> iGoogle: 其他摄像头的没有
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 测试过了，不需要单独安装sqlite
<iGoogle> cfy: 忘记说了。 freescale本部的support邮箱，你可以去问问题。非常负责的。会用数字示波器截图，帮你分析时序问题的。
<metbsd> 各位专家，台式机有网络，笔记本没网络，怎么简单的用网线让笔记本上网？
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo 
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦，这样啊。
<adam8157> roylez_: 消灭了两条Todo 周末要继续消灭todo...
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<Cherrot> lainme: http://www.lainme.com/ 找到你的窝了 :)
<^k^> Cherrot ⇪ t: start[Lainme's Blog]
<lainme> Cherrot: :)
<Cherrot> lainme: http://www.lainme.com/doku.php/blog/2011/09/%E6%89%BE%E5%9B%9Ephp5-sqlite%E7%9A%84sqlite2%E6%94%AF%E6%8C%81  谢谢这篇文章~~
<^k^> Cherrot ⇪ ti: 找回php5-sqlite的sqlite2支持[Lainme's Blog]
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ .. 感謝。。 
<cfy> iGoogle: 那ee,摄像头，用ccd的好，还是cmos的好？
<iGoogle> cmos的吧。看你自己的水平，和接口需要。cmos和ccd比较的，网上多。
<cfy> iGoogle: 嗯
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: ?? 感谢啥子？
<iGoogle> 和中微星的可以联系。ovim啥的那些公司，不会鸟你的。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。买几块，也可以和公司联系？
<iGoogle> 俄。不知道。我们的视角不同。
<Cherrot> 大家有没有遇到过gnome-shell 同 chrome 下载功能冲突的状况？
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。也是
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用一个命令找回系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355030 假设一个系统上有两个分区，一个装WIN，一个装LINUX。重新安装WIN后，引导会被覆盖，要重新写引导才能找回LINUX，听舍友说，可以用一个命令就把LINUX找回来 真的有这种命令？我不太清楚这个命令是在LIVE里敲还是GRUB的，有没有人知道？ 统计信息 ...
<LeithWong> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 24 日 星期四 22:26:58
<cfy> iGoogle: 那水平高的用ccd?
<iGoogle> cfy: 最便宜，动态最好的。也不能说水平高。主要是追求低价高质量。那是芯片级，不是应用级。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我明天了解下，在问，我又要断网了。。。。
<cfy> sb学校
<iGoogle> 恩。自己多联系。我看片
<CyrusYzGTt> 看片？。？
 * MeaCulpa_ 姐夫是freescale的
<iGoogle> cfy: 找酷胖要片子。省钱了。
<ojrain> 有人吗  问个问题
<pocoyo> 没有。
<ojrain> 在文件管理器里或者 dmenu运行 命令行程序或脚本的时候没有通过终端运行 会导致x假死 要怎么解决？
<ojrain> 比如在rox不小心 点了 脚本就假死了 或者 在dmenu直接运行了脚本或者 elinks之类的程序 x就死了
<ojrain> 没人吗？
<ojrain> 。。。。
<ofan> ojrain: 切到console下kill掉
<adam8157> ojrain: 所以我以前的脚本都会判断是否在xterm下...现在不用rox了 又改的干净了
<ojrain> ofan: 好像没用  只能重启x
<ojrain> adam8157: 有点头痛
<ofan> ojrain: x一般不会死掉
<ojrain> ofan: 具体不清楚是不是死掉  感觉起来好像被挡住了一样 点什么都没用 
<moriramar> ojrain, 看看syslog中有沒有什麼記錄。
<moriramar> ojrain, 還有Xorg.0.log或者Xorg.0.log.old
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求救，64位系统安装DEB问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355035 我是小白，刚用UBUNTU，想装PPS和QQ，文件格式所softname.deb，双击自动被系统带的ubuntu软件中心打开，但是不能安装，显示是“错误的架构I386” 高手教我，万分感谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lovememory — 2011-11-24 22:45 
<adam8157> ojrain: 因为它在等你输入, 但是并没有输入的位置
<adam8157> ojrain: 脚本都用terminal打开吧
<ojrain> adam8157: 恩 是的 有互交的脚本 就会死掉
<adam8157> ojrain: 嗯 晓得 当年被这个搞得很烦 解压缩脚本 一旦压缩包有密码 .....
<ojrain> adam8157:  。。。
<ojrain> moriramar: 你试着 在dmenu 里运行 elinks 看看 就知道了
<moriramar> ojrain, 我不用dmenu、rox……
<ojrain> moriramar: 额。。。 呵呵  就是有互交的脚本不通过终端运行 就会让x死掉
<metbsd> 有办法利用台式机的ADSL让笔记本上网吗
<supercatexpert> 这个应该不难吧，Network Manager貌似就有这种功能
<metbsd> 有没有傻瓜点的办法
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo 
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<supercatexpert> metbsd: 用NM不就已经是最傻瓜的办法了么?
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo 
<metbsd> 我老婆是电脑白痴
<ojrain> metbsd: 台式机做路由器
<ojrain> metbsd: xp
<metbsd> 就是不知道怎样简单的弄
<supercatexpert> metbsd: 网络共享
<ojrain> metbsd: xp的话 就共享上网啊
<ojrain> metbsd: 点那个拨号的 可以共享  然后网卡设置ip  笔记本和台式机在同一个网段  网关设置成台式机的ip
<ojrain> metbsd: 最简单是 买个路由器  哈
<soiamso> metbsd: 买一个 modem 或者 路由
<soiamso> metbsd: vpn ?
<supercatexpert> Windows的网络共享非常脑残的一点是，共享主机的IP必须是192.168.0.1
<ojrain> supercatexpert: 可以改的吧？
<soiamso> metbsd: 也可以写一个  bat 发给你老婆
<supercatexpert> XP那个是改不了的，Win7没用过这个功能
<ojrain> supercatexpert: 晕
<ofan> 能改
<supercatexpert> 它会自动改乃用来提供服务的那块网卡的IP
<soiamso>  metbsd http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/1557748
<^k^> soiamso ⇪ ti: 请问计算机xp用dos修改ip是怎么操作的？谢谢了_百度知道 
<ofan> http://min.us/rJOQ5hq 10G网盘
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: You're invited to join Minus!
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 改賣 網盤？？ 附帶 AV麼？？
<supercatexpert> min.us是免费的吧……&
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 申请了就知道了
<soiamso> metbsd: http://www.zeroshell.net/eng/openvpn-client/
<^k^> soiamso ⇪ t: OpenVPN Client
<ofan> 免费的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我要試用帳號
<supercatexpert> 我用min.us主要还是当图床
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: http://min.us/rJOQ5hq  直接点开
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: You're invited to join Minus!
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不太安全，，貌似不支持 4096bit AES 加密
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 注册后有选项开启 http://min.us/rJOQ5hq
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,, 這個 是哪個 幕後國家的組織或者財團的？？
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 注册了就知道
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 這麼神秘，， 不用了，， 不喜歡神秘的
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 不神秘
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 就一个网盘 http://min.us/rJOQ5hq
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 明顯是 受 中華文化 影響的創立的
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 所以你应该注册个
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 爲麼，？？ 我有木有 才華，， 只會拿來主義！！
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 那就更应该注册
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 爲麼，， 這個還木有國家化界面 ，不好，，又不可以用 natuilus直接登錄
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 有客户端..
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不喜歡 客戶端，， 這種 太麻煩了，， 還不如給個 sftp地址，， 在 natuilus上登錄，， 那才方便
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我註冊了，， 感覺都是 鳥語，， 看不習慣，， 
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<tenzu> 今天还看到个yun.io
<tenzu> ¿
<tenzu> ☂
<tenzu> ♒√√
<tenzu> √
<tenzu> ℃
<pocoyo> ♒√√
<alvin_rxg> xdg_menu 是属于哪个包的啊？
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, 你是說rox的嗎？
<alvin_rxg> moriramar: 不是。就 xdg_menu
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, 我不知道這是不是你要找的：x11-misc/xdg-utils contains /usr/bin/xdg-desktop-menu
<alvin_rxg> 算了， 不重要
<knownbad> xdg-utils没吗？
<knownbad> debian的icedove好旧。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 没出去啊?
<knownbad> BF?
<knownbad> 你去了？
<alvin_rxg> brainfuck?
<knownbad> black friday.
<knownbad> 或是五羊fuckblack?
<knownbad> 他喜欢黑羊。
<knownbad> 听说黑羊很湿。。。。
<knownbad> 五羊有眼光。
<alvin_rxg> nani?
<knownbad> 问他
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刷刷的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2G 跑arch
<gebjgd> knownbad: 感恩节？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没吃火鸡？
<knownbad> 美国鸡没中国鸡好吃，鸡胸太大。
<knownbad> 比我的脸还大。
<knownbad> 我只喜欢一手一个。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我觉得不错啊.. 满口都是肉
<fivesheep> knownbad: kindle dx... 降价咯
<knownbad> nipple都比你嘴大。
<fivesheep> http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-DX-Wireless-Reader-3G-Global/dp/B002GYWHSQ/ref=amb_link_358996482_3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=1APTK887QGFKNV86A9DN&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1334635642&pf_rd_i=507846
<^k^> fivesheep ⇪ t: Amazon.com: Kindle DX, Free 3G, 9.7" E Ink Display, 3G Works Globally: Kindle Store
<knownbad> 但锁码。
<fivesheep> 锁码?
<knownbad> $260你买的下手？
<fivesheep> 为什么不?
<fivesheep> 3g是终生免费的
<fivesheep> 以后的产品没这个了
<fivesheep> 条款改变
<alvin_rxg> amazon.de 经常打 kindle 的广告啊…
<knownbad> 一年后坏了还终身？
<fivesheep> 那...
<knownbad> 就跟gps的map&traffic update一样。
<knownbad> 产品坏了就没了。
<fivesheep> 但如果产品撑个4,5年
<fivesheep> 也值了
<knownbad> 看运气了。
<knownbad> 要不我也想娶个电影明星的。
<knownbad> jessica alba.
<fivesheep> 这姐 一般.. 我说脸蛋.
<fivesheep> 身材是很好
<knownbad> 口味不同。
<knownbad> kindle 3g不是好些？  一半的重量。
<fivesheep> 我有kindle 3
<fivesheep> dx 屏幕大很多
<fivesheep> 看pdf更合适
<knownbad> 那你娶墨西哥妹去。
<knownbad> 保证你满意。
<fivesheep> 如果有机会
<knownbad> 出去陪老妈子。
 * [ub] 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 蛋疼呢？
 * sevk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * gebjgd Linux Arch-asus 3.1.2-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Nov 22 08:46:42 UTC 2011 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N455 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的内存到了么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 昨天到了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2G
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2G?
<alvin_rxg> 加起来2g
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2G也就跑个lxde
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上gnome都费劲
<alvin_rxg> 是啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你继续用awesome?
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<sevk>  06:21
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-25
 * sevk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<sevk> 新 屏幕抓图 • Show个人gnome-shell桌面+问题请教～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355062 才发现论坛还有个专门贴图区。。。把我在隔壁桌面特效区贴的抓图放在这里就当做是新人报道吧。 原帖地址是： viewtopic.php?f=94&t=355044 里面有些问题，如果各位大牛能够给些建议的话小弟感激不尽。这里纯贴图了。 gnome-shell-1.resized.png  ...
 * missing 求python高手~~~
<tenzu> missing: 找胸毛男
<Ein-lion> 菜鸟飘过～～～
<missing> tenzu: 疼疼早上好
<tenzu> missing: 咪咪早上好
<missing> tenzu: 俺那破脚本好好的突然运行错误,求指导T_T
<missing> 胸毛男不在哦
<tenzu> missing: 因为python升级了?
<missing> tenzu: 不是啊,debian的2.6.4升级到2.7.2没事的,昨天开始不行的,前天更新啥也不记得了
<missing> tenzu: 可能是python-gobject?
<tenzu> missing: python没升到3?
<missing> 我记得最近升级这个了
<tenzu> missing: 那我就不懂了
<missing> tenzu: arch默认是3了哦
<missing> 我的不是
<tenzu> missing: 还是等明白人吧
<missing> eexp: ee来指导下lol
<tenzu> 神肯定说用perl重写 233
<missing> tenzu: 就是强制转换变量类型出错
<missing> tenzu: 我直接一个原子弹打过去长沙,哈哈
<tenzu> missing: 神不怕原子弹的
<missing> tenzu: print变量是数字的
<missing> 而且是年月日 年没问题,月分有问题,我晕
<missing> tenzu: 我的是特制原子弹专杀神的,你放心lol
<tenzu> missing: 完全不懂...
<tenzu> missing: 那你一定要一击得手
<missing> 就是 11 月,这个 11 你可能是字符变量 也可能是整数性变量,我现在要转换
<missing> tenzu: 放心,lol,我都是自保由于才出击的,哈哈
<missing> tenzu: 你经常在这里神威见识的多,俺山民,可不理什么神,哈哈
<missing> eexp: ee,来咧
<missing> 这鸟人今天没空哦,还是说python就自己一边恶心呕吐去了?
<quhan> 谁用jabber吗？
<mathslinux> quhan: +1
<quhan> 你知道怎么收发离线文件不？
<mathslinux> quhan: 我是用 jabber登录 gtalk, 
<mathslinux> quhan: 没有用它这个协议
<quhan> 哦
<quhan> 我是想架设一台jabber服务器，然后要增加个收发离线文件的功能
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Kandu> missing: 腳本，貼出來再說嘛
<missing> Kandu: year,mon,day=int(s4[0]),int(s4[1]),int(s4[2])
<missing> 就是这里出错了
<missing> 脚本在论坛有的
<MeaCulpa> 这会报错么...而且就月份报错？
 * Kandu 論壇很大的.·.·
<missing> Kandu: 是啊,等等先,我print看看是不是有什么问题先
<missing> Kandu: 不好意思,可能是网页取回来的文件变了,呵呵
<missing> Kandu: 我自己折腾下先
 * missing 谢谢咯:-D
<huntxu> missing, ...
<snugglecat> arch 怎么装 chrome 啊
<huntxu> tenzu, .
<huntxu> roylez, .
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须
<microcai> adam8157_gone: hi
<tenzu> snugglecat: yaourt一下神马都有了
<microcai> hello
<microcai> hello guts
<microcai> hello guys
<sevk> microcai, 好  ㍡ 
<snugglecat> 我 aur 了
<knownbad> snugglecat: ?
<tenzu> microcai: hello gays
<knownbad> 不会吧？
<snugglecat> chrome 最新是 15 么
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么
<knownbad> chromium.
<knownbad> 你应该会搜寻的啊。
<knownbad> 怎么还问呢？
<snugglecat> 不要 chromium  我要 chrom
<snugglecat> 装着
<knownbad> 哦
<snugglecat> 原来在 google 中找到， 只有 rpm 和 deb的， 后来 在 arch 的 aur 中找到了， 结果还是下载 deb 的
<knownbad> 是啊，arch其实不是完整的。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> knownbad, 昨晚你不睡的么
<snugglecat> 你像超人啊
<knownbad> 我睡了你的母猫。
<snugglecat> ........
<snugglecat> 难怪母猫今天这么累
<knownbad> 也没，时区不同而已。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 是我累吧？
<knownbad> 你训练母猫有一手。
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，现在铁路票上有QR Code? 明码身份证？
<snugglecat> 哈
<MeaCulpa> 谁做过铁路...现在铁路是这样的？
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 啥意思
<knownbad> 各国对个人隐私越来越不尊重了。  连美国也是。
<snugglecat> 为啥酱紫说
<knownbad> 妈的，xxx.
<adam8157> microcai: hi 刚到办公室
<knownbad> 个人资料到处要，到处乱放。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 会中国吧
<eexp> 破py，还要设置数据类型。出错活该。 missing
<snugglecat> 回中国吧
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 一直有，被人说过，信息泄漏的。
<eexp> QR容易扫描的
<knownbad> 问题是个人资料被窃在美国是很麻烦的。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: QR没有加密，而且
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 不是说泄漏问题，公民的统计信息是国家机密
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 只要有外国势力在车站收票根，就是间谍了
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 我的信息为啥是国家机密。 应该是我的机密吧
<MeaCulpa> 公民个人信息国家可以无视，但是统计信息是国家机密
<snugglecat> 哦， 统计信息
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: no
<snugglecat> 看漏了
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 比如上海每年有多少人到北京，这是国家机密
<snugglecat> 哦
<eexp> knownbad: 美国设备先进，机场可扫描你的jj
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 是啊。不保密的
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 比如上海每年有多少人到北京，这是国家机密,且身份证里有你的出生年月，户口所在地
<knownbad> 美国的社安号码几乎是无法改就算被窃了。
<eexp> MeaCulpa: lol
<snugglecat> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 身份证本身就是明码，QR再明码
<snugglecat> jj
 * MeaCulpa 以前干这行，对此很敏感
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 比方说
<knownbad> 外国人入境也得按指纹呢。
<eexp> QR只能用于广告场合的。比如产品的各种推广信息。
<moriramar> 這說到隱私，我還以為都看艾未未公開手機號了呢？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我知道某地有解放军驻军，只要监控某地出入旅客数据，就可以拿到军队人力数据---这就是为什么解放军不能有身份证
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 以前干间谍的。打倒。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 擦，别乱说啊
 * knownbad 记录中
<eexp> lol
<MeaCulpa> 虽然解放军没有身份证，军官证也有加密
<MeaCulpa> 但是还是有很多旁敲侧击的统计方法
<eexp> 以前，统计会议级别，不就是看红旗车的数量嘛。
<MeaCulpa> 总之，一切数据，只要上升到宏观高度，就很能说明问题了
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得铁道部应该在车票上加一句，出站后请立即销毁
<knownbad> RFID打在屁股上，去了几次厕所都知道。
<eexp> 要加干扰背景。
<eexp> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=354616 MeaCulpa 看这里。
<sevk> eexp ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? 
<eexp> rfid只能用于公司考勤
<knownbad> 也可以欺敌，空降了一批RFID。
<eexp> knownbad: ..那近距离才可知道的。。
<eexp> 空降屁用
<knownbad> snugglecat: 这应该是你最喜欢的。
<knownbad> 现在的远程侦测蛮先进了。
<snugglecat> 我喜欢杀了
<eexp> 。。你多看RFid的资料
<knownbad> 你又怎么知道国内没被预放了侦测器？
<snugglecat> chrome 怎么设置代理啊， 提示 系统 proxy 不支持这个版本
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: chrome不是有菜单么
<snugglecat> 哦
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: man chrome还有--proxy参数，但是设了没用，不知现在如何
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<snugglecat> 设置里 有设置代理的， 但提示 系统 proxy 不支持此版本
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: webkit引擎，代理无能的。还是用那些写pac的插件吧
<snugglecat> 我现在连 chrome 的插件都浏览不了
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 所谓的系统代理，难道是侦测到你的"http_proxy"环境变量了？
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: FireFox吧，chrome只是个dream
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> Google没花心思做呢
<knownbad> +1.
<eexp> fx也没太花心思
<eexp> 还是op好。
<knownbad> 现时google得忙着先赚钱。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 两三个人拿webkit就能做出个chrome
<MeaCulpa> eexp: FF不行的
<eexp> webkit做，是太容易。到处都是这种了
<eexp> 好多浏览器了
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 去去，去你的op, 平铺里一坨shit, 代理无能，功能妖道，还不快
<eexp> 飞快
<eexp> 不卡，不占内存。
<MeaCulpa> 中文输入混乱，唯一nb的就是插件可以很猛
<eexp> 功能居多
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 我也不懂， 只是看他的提示
<eexp> lol
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我挺喜欢Qt时代的Op,就是他们没心思折腾输入法
<eexp> 插件伤身体的
<MeaCulpa> eexp: Qt时代插件最猛
<snugglecat> 哦
<jiejie> 若若的问下，html里除了用jsp还能用python不的？
<MeaCulpa> 后来一说Qt就遭这里人骂，遂不敢用了
<MeaCulpa> jiejie: 浏览器没py解释器
<eexp> 除开flash，没其他插件需要
<eexp> 你还再说输入法问题。。。落后
<MeaCulpa> jiejie: 其实现在浏览器的js解释器丫的巴子的比py perl 解释器庞大得多烂得多
<crazypig> opera可以直接pac文件代理的。
<jiejie> MeaCulpa: 喔。。。那浏览器为什么能解释jsp？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我这不是，说Qt时代的么
<MeaCulpa> jiejie: 浏览器能解释jsp? 回去补课去
<MeaCulpa> crazypig: 恩，pac不在话下
<eexp> 好吧。18m的，都落后。不是个人问题。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: :)
<jiejie> MeaCulpa: 额。。。。。那html能潜入jsp嘛。。
<eexp> op没remote_dns。就这差了
<MeaCulpa> jiejie: 那只是方便你写而已...jsp不是浏览器解释的...
<MeaCulpa> eexp: proxychains
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 只能如此了
<eexp> 麻烦嘛。
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 所以还是火狐吧
<jiejie> MeaCulpa: 额。。。。偶也想在html中潜入py。。。。
<snugglecat> 还是用会 firefox 吧。 chrome 装个 插件都不行
<MeaCulpa> jiejie: ...老实说我也想啊，现在浏览器那么大，功能却那么差
<eexp> 除开看blogspot的图片，才fx
<jiejie> MeaCulpa: 额。。。。那你的意思是说不可以在html中潜入py了？？我表示很尴尬。。。
 * MeaCulpa 现在的浏览器，大得要死，只能解释html和js之类，丫的再这样下去浏览器要比glib, Qt4都大了
 * MeaCulpa 完全不明白这个世界为什么还有web app
<eexp> jiejie: py是做啥的。。。
<eexp> 真是 的
<wishstudio> 比glib大不是很正常么……
 * MeaCulpa 完全不明白这个世界为什么还有web app... 让人家直接下载桌面库都可以了
<MeaCulpa> 内尺寸，内速度，唉
<jiejie> eexp: python语言。。。
<eexp> 垄断嘛。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: :P 18摸也是推手
<snugglecat> eexp, 怎么在 chrome 中装插件， 貌似上不去， 有啥办法解决啊
<eexp> jiejie: 去。
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 你被墙了吧
<eexp> 商业公司嘛。都应该有。
<snugglecat> eexp, 一开始装就提示错误
<snugglecat> 应该是吧
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: chrome可以本地装的
<eexp> 不可能用chrome了。
<MeaCulpa> 下载插件，然后选择本地文件装
<snugglecat> 那怎么下载那插件呢
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我再去看看
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 翻墙上插件网站，哈哈
<eexp> 啥功能的插件？
<MeaCulpa> 以火狐，养chrome
<snugglecat> 哦
<eexp> 我看看op缺不。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 赶紧的，推销op
<snugglecat> 插件网站可以上，但装不了
<eexp> 不推销。只围观。
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 你...chrome还是chromium...
<snugglecat> chrome 啊
<eexp> 闭源的那。。
<eexp> 从商业角度说，google肯定比Opera流氓。不可信。
<xiaomo> jiejie: karrigell or django or etc...
 * MeaCulpa 的blog订阅人数只有11人了...
<Wiky> 为什么xchat for windows还收费的啊
<Wiky> linux下的就不收费了额
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 要去捧场么?
<eexp> Wiky: 这奇怪啥。你win下有多少不收费的？
<jiejie> xiaomo: 你说的我不太了解，我去google下看哈
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 还写blog。落后
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: XD 我的 qq blog 有 197
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 不要了
<MeaCulpa> eexp: wiki
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 笔记本
<Wiky> eexp, 可是是同一个软件啊
<eexp> .
<xiaomo> jiejie: google karrigell去吧 这个比较简单
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我那可是vim写作，scp发布
<jiejie> xiaomo: 嗯，thanks
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 完全无须浏览器
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 。上次你骗我了。你说你会latex
<Wiky> 那win下有什么irc的客户端吗
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 骗你没商量
<eexp> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我会啊，我简历就tex写的
<xiaomo> Wiky: pidgin.
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么一个一个判断apache,ftp,mysql等已安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355067 ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64中 怎么一个一个判断apache,ftp,mysql等已安装？ 请详细一些， 谢谢～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yongderh — 2011-11-25 10:15 
<eexp> 害我好有信心的，结果学会了。 nnnnd
<MeaCulpa> Wiky: ychat, xchat的3rd party bin
<MeaCulpa> eexp: lol
<MeaCulpa> eexp: tex留着防身吧
<eexp> nnnd 望梅止渴。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: tex也不需要会啊，拿模板抄一个即可
<eexp> 那不是我要的。
<eexp> 我要自己的排版。自己的风格。
<eexp> 各种不同
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 我找不到下载的地方啊
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: ...
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 那你好好学吧
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 插件自己没有网页么？
<snugglecat> 主页也没
<zlszk> 我的vim装在了/usr/share下 终端打不开提示未安装怎么能改变默认路径呢？
<eexp> 我早学会了。 lol
<eexp> 的确非常随意。和perl一样舒服。
 * missing 又得瑟了.....
<knownbad> zlszk: export path.
<adam8157> roylez: 您有  1  票运单正在运送途中
 * adam8157 ee又得瑟了......
<snugglecat> 我下载了一个 .crx 文件怎么安装啊
<kiss990a> chrome插件啊？
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 用chrome打开不就行了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 酱紫谢谢
<kiss990a> 把它拖放在chrome界面就行了
<zlszk> knownbad, export PATH=$PATH:/usr/share 不行啊
<zlszk> knownbad, 对吗 是不是要重新登录？
<knownbad> export PATH=${PATH}:
<knownbad> 是
<zlszk> knownbad, 那我其他的软件还能打开吗 再/usr/locol/share下的
<knownbad> 跟你的shell有关，简单的就是重新登录。
<zlszk> 那我试试
<Kandu> zlszk: 裝 /usr/ 的話是 /usr/bin/vim, 那裝 /usr/share 的，大概是 /usr/share/bin/vim
 * knownbad 快跑
<snugglecat> Package is invalid: 'CRX_FILE_NOT_READABLE'. 这个啥意思
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu连装个vim都这样?
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 不可读, 你权限查查?
<forfun> find /usr/include -name '*.h' | xargs grep -l mode_t |
<forfun> xargs sh -c 'emacs "$@" < /dev/tty' Emacs ，帮忙解释一下第二行，主要是最后的Emacs
<knownbad> 我觉得不可能但又没跑ubuntu在。
<eexp> 额。那我得色去。
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 我设了 user,组,其它都是 都写了， 还不行么
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 没执行权限?
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 我不清楚chrome安装是否需要x权限, 不过你试试就是了
<snugglecat> 好吧
<eexp> http://2.gy/gxH adam8157
<sevk> eexp ⇪ ti: 在lin下，能让人感动的2个软件。_eexpress_百度空间 
<adam8157> ca 百度空间
 * gfrog ca，家里停水了。。。
 * gfrog 好不容易在家待一会，还不让我待爽
<adam8157> eexp: - -!
<eexp> 得色吧
<huntxu> 嚓，果然是神的风格
<eexp> 胡须
<Kandu> eexp: 藐視眾生啊
<Kandu> eexp: 御風而行啊
<huntxu> eexp, perl初学半个月那是你吧
<eexp> 是啊
<eexp> 也是 MeaCulpa 这家伙害的。
<eexp> 还有几个家伙。
<eexp> 都说会perl。结果问啥都不会。
<Evanescence> forfun: 那个命令执行没有错误吗?
<forfun> Evanescence： info手册里的
<sevk> 新 其它类软件 • 更新管理器无法更新 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355068 点击更新管理器里的“安装更新”闪一下就完了，没任何反应...... 统计信息: 发表于 由 小萝卜头小 — 2011-11-25 10:30 
<Evanescence> forfun: 很可能是给与一个名字
<huntxu> eexp, 你后来才学的perl
<snugglecat> 不玩 chrome 了
<forfun> Evanescence： 噢，最后emacs执行的命令是什么，能否举个例子
<Evanescence> eexp: ee大神不是perl牛人么? 
<Evanescence> forfun: 那个不是Emacs嘛, 如果是执行命令, 应该是emacs才对啊 
<Evanescence> forfun: 你吧Emacs换成其他试试 ?比如Vim, 肯定结果不变
<huntxu> snugglecat, 早该
<forfun> Evanescence： emacs在''里……
<snugglecat> huntxu, 为啥
<Evanescence> forfun: 你不是说最后的那个Emacs么?
<eexp> Evanescence: 牛人，那都在maillist和googlegroup。那才算。
<Evanescence> eexp: nod
<forfun> 我知道，搞不懂为什么2个emacs，最后一个还大写
<huntxu> snugglecat, 问ee
<snugglecat> eexp, 为啥
<eexp> ？
<snugglecat> eexp, 为啥早该不用 chrome
<snugglecat> eexp, chrome 怎么了。 有啥说辞么
<Evanescence> forfun: emacs怎么退出的,,,, ?
<ofan> yooooo
<forfun> Evanescence： ？
<snugglecat> ?????????????????????????????????
<Evanescence> forfun: 我测试你的命令呢, 我不会用emacs, 不知道咋退出啊
<forfun> Evanescence： ……
<Evanescence> forfun: :)
<forfun> Evanescence： C-x C-c
<forfun> Evanescence： 呵呵，真热心啊
<eexp> snugglecat: 又不是我说的。问我干嘛。
<Evanescence> forfun: 去掉那个Emacs也没问题啊, 命令一样执行
<forfun> Evanescence： 噢
<snugglecat> huntxu, 让我问你啊
<forfun> 手册上这么说： The capitalised `Emacs' on
<forfun> the command line is used as `$0' by the shell that `xargs' launches.
<forfun>      find /usr/include -name '*.h' | xargs grep -l mode_t |
<forfun>      xargs sh -c 'emacs "$@" < /dev/tty' Emacs
<mathslinux> fuck emacs ido mode
<jiejie> 请教下，我python.file.read()之后怎么重定向到文件？我file是来自url的
<jiejie> 类似我要下载此文件
<eexp> 做爬虫，请用perl
<jiejie> 。。。。。。做下载起啊，我晕
<snugglecat> jiejie, write
<huntxu> 你读完写回去不就完了...
<jiejie> 我是从www服务器上读下来的。。
<jiejie> 再写回去可以？
<snugglecat> jiejie, then write
<snugglecat> jiejie, 输出到文件， 或输出到屏幕
<jiejie> snugglecat: 怎么输出到文件，仅用一个file的handle
<snugglecat> jiejie, www --- read ---> your prog ---> screen
<jiejie> 我想重定向read过来的内容直接到文件。。。
<huntxu> jiejie, 你不能开多一个handle？
<huntxu> jiejie, 你直接打印用shell的重定向吧...
<jiejie> huntxu: 多开一个我就觉得浪费了。。。。
<snugglecat> jiejie, www -- file handle -- read --> your prog -- pipe -- write-> screen
<jiejie> snugglecat: py有pipe，我找找。。。
<snugglecat> jiejie, 你不明白么， pipe 也是俩 handle 啊， 一个输出 handle, 一个 输入 handle
<snugglecat> jiejie, 重定向也得俩 handle 啊， 一个 handle 输出到 另一个 handle 的输入
<jiejie> snugglecat: 喔。。最好它能向shell表示成简单的“｜”
<huntxu> = =
<snugglecat> jiejie, shell 也是两 handle 啊
<jiejie> 看上去像操作符号
<snugglecat> jiejie, 实际上也是俩 handle  啊
<jiejie> snugglecat: 理解了
<mathslinux> jiejie: open(filename).write(file.read())
<snugglecat> jiejie, 你从 www 都去， 然后 printf 到屏幕， 然后再 shell | 行不
<oooo> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<snugglecat> jiejie, 这可得 3 handle 了， 1.www , 2. screen， 3. 保存的文件的handle
<jiejie> mathslinux: 这可以搞下看。。。
<snugglecat> jiejie, mathslinux 不也是俩么
<jiejie> 我本来的初衷是用最少的语句完成下载。。。
<jiejie> 偶错了。。。。。
<jiejie> 偶没表达清除。。。偶的错
<snugglecat> 少语句 和 一个 file 不是一个问题好么， 你至少的俩
<jiejie> snugglecat: 嗯。。。。确实是的。。 
<jiejie> 谢谢大家。。偶去试试，刚看了py的。。。不是很熟
<snugglecat> :)
<stock-cn> 玩py的加入#python.tw
<mathslinux> jiejie, snugglecat: pipe 也是两阿, 还是两个进程
<snugglecat> mathslinux, 我错了
 * snugglecat 面壁中
<jiejie> －。－！
<stock-cn>  唉，一个简单的数学游戏，我没办法画成图阿
<mathslinux> jiejie, snugglecat: 不开两个 handle 理论上根本不可能
<jiejie> 确实。。。。
<snugglecat> mathslinux, 我不面壁了么
<mathslinux> snugglecat: 我给你送饭
<snugglecat> 谢了
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 啥游戏
<sevk> 新 GTK+和QT • qt 显示图片问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355075 ALL： class ImageWidget : public QWidget { public: ImageWidget( QWidget* parent = NULL ) : QWidget(parent) { m_img.load( "./test.bmp" ); } ~ImageWidget() {} protected: void paintEvent( QPaintEvent *event ) { fprintf( stderr, "xxxxxxx\n" ); QPainter painter(this); painter.drawImage( 0, 0, m_img ); } private: QImage m_img; }; class MainW ...
<wxg4net> 请求帮助，如何让程序使用指定目录的库(/user/local/lib/lib/)而不用默认位置的(/usr/lib/)?
<ofan> wxg4net: configure --prefix=/....
<wxg4net> ofan, 那二进制程序呢
<ofan> wxg4net: 一样
<wxg4net> ofan,好的，谢谢 我试试
<snugglecat> wxg4net, 编译的时候 rpath
<wxg4net> snugglecat，这样说或许能更明白，ubuntu10
<snugglecat> 更不明白了
<RavenChan> wxg4net, ofan, 不应该是LD_PRELOAD之类的么？
<wxg4net> snugglecat，这样说或许能更明白，ubuntu10.04 测试阿里旺旺linux需要qt4.4.7以上版本的库支持， 我自己编译了最新的qt 想使用最新的qt库
<ofan> RavenChan: 啥？
<snugglecat> wxg4net, 我知道的时候， 编译程序是加上 rpath 参数
<snugglecat> 不过貌似有点危险
<wxg4net> snugglecat，学习了
<RavenChan> ofan, 不是说二进制程序么
<ofan> wxg4net: 奥 你说的是使用，我看成编译了
<snugglecat> wxg4net, http://labs.qt.nokia.com.cn/2011/11/01/rpath-and-runpath/ 看看这个
<sevk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: RPATH与RUNPATH
<snugglecat> wxg4net, 可能对你有帮助， 我之知道这个
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 六方图的游戏
<wxg4net> snugglecat, 收藏
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 哦
<snugglecat> wxg4net, :)
<wxg4net> aliwangwang4linux在u10.04上有用的没？
<snugglecat> 蚊帐没详细看
<snugglecat> 阿里旺旺？ 啥来的， 这几天经常见到
<snugglecat> 怎么总讨论这个
<mao> Intel 酷睿i5 2467M CPU主频	1.6GHz  最高睿频	2300MHz
<mao> 最高睿频什么意思啊
<wxg4net> snugglecat，呵
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • 升级到11.10 窗口移动不方便了，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355076 如图 有的窗口可以移动，比如图像查看器，文件管理器，但是很多窗口无法移动，比如终端，firefox，标题栏看不到，默认终端在左上角，默认第一行都被最上面一行显示时间、输入法的给挡住了，窗口没有明显边界， 途中qq和旁边的 ...
<yaosong> 问一下，在linux中，如何将命令运行后的结果作为下一个命令的参数
<Evanescence> yaosong: xargs
<RavenChan> yaosong, ``
<yaosong> 除了管道
<yaosong> ‘’
<yaosong> 搞定，谢谢
<yaosong> xargs
<yaosong> linux中存在  符号 [']   吗？
<yaosong> 在网上看到过一次，说是[']  [']中的东西作为一个整体，结果可作为下一个命令的参数
<yaosong> 但是我屡试都爽了
<yaosong> 晕死啊
<cdma> hi
<sevk> cdma, 好  ㍣ 
<cdma> 支持中文吗
<cdma> 这里
<mathslinux> 有谁对 Thin provisioning 比较了解一点吗? 求解答
<cdma> 我的华为EC122上网卡怎么配置啊，请教一下
<robalinan> hi
<sevk> robalinan, 好  ㍣ 
<Kandu> yaosong: `
<yaosong> ？
<Kandu> yaosong: 不過建議不使用，用 $() 代替
<yaosong> [']我没用成功过
<yaosong> 导致我怀疑是不是真的存在这个符号
<cdma> 你好
<cdma> 我的华为EC122上网卡怎么配置啊，请教一下
<xiangfu> yaosong, 你在什么地方看到有 '. 
<xiangfu> yaosong, ?
<xiangfu> yaosong, 有这样的用法  MESSAGE=`echo hello`
<xiangfu> yaosong, ls `echo /etc/`
<xiangfu> ' != `
<mathilde> schnaps fuer alle
<jiejie> 请教一个py的问题，def set(self, type, info):
<jiejie>         
<jiejie>         self.type = info，我想根据type来产生self的成员，像macro一样，请问怎么表示？
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 并集、上下标、libreoffice如何输入？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355077 如图： 我知道并集是"A union B"，但是这个不知道怎么输 统计信息: 发表于 由 xujc — 2011-11-25 11:54 
<mathslinux> jiejie: 详细描述一下
<jiejie> mathslinux: #define(this, type, info) ((this).##type = (info))
<fdsfds> how ?
<jiejie> mathslinux: irc://irc.freenode.net:6667/#define(thissetirc://irc.freenode.net:6667/#define(this, type, info) ((this).irc://irc.freenode.net:6667/#%23type = (info))
<mathslinux> jiejie: 我开始以为你想实现自动赋值
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 六方图，知道吧？
<jiejie> mathslinux: 我是想实现自动成员定义。。。根据入参
<jiejie> mathslinux: py里面没有类似macro的方式？
<fdsfds> 大家好，我又来看望你们了
<fdsfds> dungeon_archl:  你还好吗
<dungeon_archl> fdsfds: 不好。
<dungeon_archl> fdsfds: 你好。你是谁呢？
<fdsfds> eexp: 你好吗？
<fdsfds> 大家都好吗？我是like 
<fdsfds> 今天我换名字了
<dungeon_archl> eexp: 神午安。
<mathslinux> jiejie: 你可以参考一下 python hand cook 里面讲到的参数自动初始化
<jiejie> mathslinux: 喔，thanks
<fdsfds> 我又来看看你们今天怎么样了，我晕死了，系统只能在Windows下使用怎么办？
<mathslinux> jiejie: 然后你把你的 type, info写成 type=info就可以了
<jiejie> mathslinux: 嗯。。。。偶饭饭咯，谢谢
<fdsfds> dungeon_archl: 我是like 啊
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 六方图，能帮忙做个矢量图出来吗
<fdsfds> dungeon_archl: 我今天换名字了，怎么样今天
<dungeon_archl> like: 明白，又来聊天的了。。。
<stock-cn> 发贴能否做个机器人，每隔15秒发个帖子
<dungeon_archl> stock-cn: 能。。。
<dungeon_archl> stock-cn: 只是会被收拾了吧。。。
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 做不了
<snugglecat> stock-cn, svg 么
<snugglecat> g3 太痛苦了， 还 openbox
<mq> 用ubuntu 无法识别新买的usb键盘怎么办？
<snugglecat> mq, 换 windows
<mq> 雷柏 v7 
<dungeon_archl> mq: 丢掉那个键盘。
<mq> ................
<snugglecat> mq 我的 usb 键盘没问题
<mq> 我ubuntu下有个虚拟机
<mq> 虚拟机里装的xp就可以用这个键盘
<mq> 为什么在主机linux下就没办法输入？
<dungeon_archl> mq: 所以丢了那个键盘
<snugglecat> mq, 我的可以。 你拔出来， 再插进去
<mq> 试过了。。
<snugglecat> mq, 它要先兴奋起来才可以
<snugglecat> mq, 没到高潮呢
<mq> 。。。。
<snugglecat> 我的usb鼠标也可以
<snugglecat> 你的主板太旧了吧
<dungeon_archl> mq: 换个写明支持linux的键盘。
<snugglecat> 奶奶的， g3 的 dbus 有问题啊
<snugglecat> 用了 几天 g3， 现在换回 openbox， 总想将鼠标移向左上角
<jamg> 好啊
<snugglecat> 如果再继续用 gnome 3， 我想 任何事情 想换点啥 都把手伸向左上角方向
<snugglecat> 夹菜， 总夹左前方的
<snugglecat> 该死， 习惯了
<jamg> 还是左边好
<jamg> 舒服
<cfy> iGoogle: 其实我发现，网上有的卖
<cfy> iGoogle: 代理的话，不卖核心板的吧
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<cfy> mayli: ...
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 是的，svg矢量图，做个六方图出来
<stock-cn> dungeon_archl: 小米论坛只要每隔15秒发贴，或者回帖，就不会把你怎么的。只看谁的积分高，就送手机阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我又要复习应考了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: register-register ISA, memory-memory ISA.... 老师是arm 密， CISC黑
<MeaCulpa> 天天唱衰intel
<stock-cn> MeaCulpa: 我组织了一个黑客分级考试，你来报考吧，报名费不很贵的
<MeaCulpa> stock-cn: 我很白的，算了吧
<MeaCulpa> stock-cn: 你什么时候组织食客考试，我再来，考试费你出
<MeaCulpa> http://g.co/doodle/ab23hc
<sevk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Google
<MeaCulpa> 用doodle做个火鸡祝福
<stock-cn> MeaCulpa: 你如果吃得三斤米，我就给你出考试费
<MeaCulpa> stock-cn: 滚，食客比拼的又不是食量
<ofan> 没有火鸡..
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6569a66cjw1dndlyp1u6qj.jpg
<roylez> adam8157_lunch: http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/385854_282626601768552_210696842294862_881446_915417906_n.jpg
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 改造livecd制作随身系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355087 第一次发帖，请多多指教 上大学父母不让带电脑去，只好到处蹭同学电脑，没有统一的环境，经常缺这工具，缺那工具，正好之前用ubuntu觉得livecd挺适合我的。就在U盘里装了一个，也没怎么多琢磨，不过用起来有两点不爽： 1、livecd不能保存更 ...
<xiangtong> hello
<microcai> hi
<xiangtong> what about the ubuntu11.10
<sevk> xiangtong, 好  ㍥ 
<xiangtong> thank you sevk
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • lightdm登录界面上面一个个的点可以去掉吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355090 rt，登录界面上面的点挺难看的……但是找管理器设置，居然没有去掉上面的点的选项……求教 统计信息: 发表于 由 cyl19910101 — 2011-11-25 13:18 
<forfun> 一般应聘linux编程工作的话是不是得先仔细研读完apue和unp？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 出事了，楼下有人举牌
<cfy> ....
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 能出啥事
<cfy> 游行？
<microcai> q
<mathslinux> forfun: apue? 
<forfun> mathslinux： 恩
<mathslinux> forfun: 这些书我都是当字典用的
<forfun> mathslinux： 从头到尾完整看过一遍没？
<forfun> mathslinux： 还有unp
<mathslinux> forfun: linux 程序设计我用的最多
<mathslinux> forfun: 肯定没有
<mathslinux> forfun: 没几个通读的吧, 都是当参考书来使的
<forfun> mathslinux： 现在不知道该从哪下手学linux programming
<mathslinux> forfun: c的?
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 什麼情况？
<forfun> mathslinux： 恩
<mathslinux> forfun: 如果能参与项目开发就更快, 我毕业刚进公司的时候只会简单的c语法, 参与了一个项目开发, 然后自然就熟练了
<forfun> mathslinux： K&R看了好几遍，看到后半部分就看不下去了，有点难
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 求推荐ruby书籍
<mathslinux> forfun: 我觉得这东西还是实践重要
<forfun> mathslinux： 呵呵，没有项目机会啊
<forfun> mathslinux： 恩，应该实践
<cfy> ofan: 你要学ruby?
<ofan> cfy: 恩
<cfy> ofan: 哦。
<mathslinux> forfun: 那就去看实际的程序代码? 很多开源小程序. 
<ofan> 。。
<forfun> mathslinux： 哪些比较规范一些？
<forfun> mathslinux： 我也有此想法
<mathslinux> forfun: 没有规范一说吧, 每个人, 每个程序都各式各样的风格. 
<mathslinux> forfun: 你可以去看 wget 这些小程序试试
<forfun> mathslinux： 噢，你看的这些代码多不多？
<ofan> wget不小了
<mathslinux> ofan: 有很多变种, 比如在 busybox 下的 wget 非常小, 
<cfy> linux until
<ofan> mathslinux: 你说编译后的？
<mathslinux> forfun: 我是另一种路径, 我以前在第一家公司的时候参与了一个 server 端的开发, 用 纯 c
<mathslinux> ofan: 编译前的
<ofan> mathslinux: 多大？
<mathslinux> forfun: openfetion 也是用 c 写的好像, 代码不算多. 
<forfun> wget src/ 目录2.2M
<mathslinux> ofan: 我看看, 我很久以前用过, 我记得很小, 
<mathslinux> forfun, ofan: 我说的不是标准的 那个wget, 在 busybox 里买的轻量级的 wget
<mathslinux> ofan: 这样说的话, gnu ls也有几千行, 但是其他变种很小. 
<forfun> gnu的程序一般都比较规范，有自己的编码规范
<forfun> 但选项一般都超级多
<mathslinux> forfun: 所以我才说去看比较小的实现. 
<cfy> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/144568/learn-c-from-open-source-code
<sevk> cfy ⇪ t: programming languages - Learn C from Open Source code - Stack Overflow
<cfy> 谁啊，谁要看？
<forfun> cfy： thanks
<MeaCulpa> gnu hello
<MeaCulpa> 够小了吧...用来演示toolchain的
<ofan> 再小的也要完整
<mathslinux> MeaCulpa: 你说的 gnu hello是?
<MeaCulpa> mathslinux: 貌似是演示automake, autoconf的，hello world
<forfun> mathslinux： 还有就是autoconf和automake是不是也需要掌握，我现在都是自学，make都是自己看info是自己看info手册学会的，现在能比较熟练地使用了
<mathslinux> forfun: 不用, 大型项目的话, 你可以使用 IDE, 小型项目的话你可以自己写 makefile, 
<forfun> mathslinux： 其实很悲剧的，现在就学会看info了，其它都不会……
<mathslinux> forfun: 当然语法肯定是要熟悉的. 
<ofan> http://opensource.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/11/25/0240241&from=rss
<sevk> ofan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 荷兰政府批准使用OpenVPN-NL
<ofan> http://polarssl.org/source_code 看这个
<mathslinux> forfun: 功利角度的话, 你学 c, c++是为了找工作什么的. 但是你想自己hack玩的话, 建议玩emacs, 然后有什么自己想实现的功能自己加进去, 
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: PolarSSL Source Code overview - PolarSSL
<MeaCulpa> mathslinux: ...
<forfun> mathslinux： 我玩了好久emacs了……
<MeaCulpa> c, c++ 找工作，是不是大部分都是嵌入式了
<forfun> mathslinux： 添加的功能都是elisp写的
<forfun> mathslinux： .emacs现在也有1300行了……
<mathslinux> forfun: 嵌入式的话c比较多, c++我没具体在工作中用过, 游戏领域更多吧
<mathslinux> forfun: 我的 .emacs 就10行左右
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你门上班都用啥？
<sunwilston> forfun: 兄弟你用emacs都做些什么啊？
<forfun> sunwilston： 除了调用curse库的程序，其他都在emacs里啊
<eexp> 做蛋
<sunwilston> forfun: 你对emacs很精通啊
<forfun> sunwilston： 还除了浏览器
<sunwilston> forfun: 我最近在关注 comm lisp 语言
<forfun> sunwilston： ……熟悉，离精通就是地球到太阳的距离
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我不编程
<sunwilston> forfun: 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> ofan: vim
<forfun> sunwilston： 我只是用elisp来写一些小的emacs扩展而已
<ofan> http://polarssl.org/trac/browser/trunk/library/bignum.c 看人家写的2k行的高精度库
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 指挥小兵么？
<forfun> mathslinux： 你的.emacs分离成单独的配置文件了吧？
<mathslinux> MeaCulpa: leader? QA? SA?
<sunwilston> forfun: 我在emacs下写elisp程序，想在回车时自动缩进，怎么配置啊
<mathslinux> forfun: 是的
<forfun> sunwilston： C-j
<snugglecat> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62231101gw1djxxnce97fj.jpg 求哪里有得买
<ofan> snugglecat: 。。。
<mathslinux> forfun: (setq load-files (directory-files my-lisp-path t "^S.*\\.el$"))
<mathslinux> (if load-files
<mathslinux>     (mapc 'load load-files)
<mathslinux>   (print "No file to be load"))
<mathslinux> forfun: 我的核心就这几行
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 小兵
<MeaCulpa> mathslinux: tester
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 测试也要写脚本吧
<sunwilston> forfun: 呵呵，谢谢，很有效
<forfun> sunwilston： 我只是对emacs稍稍熟悉一点而已，其它的什么都不会……
<sunwilston> .emacs 文件多文件配置实在是不错
<ofan> 用vim吧
<forfun> mathslinux： 我以前也尝试过将.emacs分割，但效果都不理想，现在用outline-minor-mode在.emacs中
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，偶尔。现存的居多
<sunwilston> forfun: 我现在的配置文件感觉很不错
<snugglecat> ofan, 我想吃唐僧肉， 你知道哪有得卖么
<sunwilston> forfun: 多文件，不用修改.emacs
<ofan> snugglecat: 妖精那里有
<mathslinux> forfun: 我是参考了linux的启动模式, 文件名都是 S101my-ui.org什么的, 然后 S开头按数字顺序启动
<moriramar> sunwilston, 你在關注common lisp？ @cfy 你算有伴了。
<sunwilston> moriramar: 是啊，这几天刚关注
<forfun> mathslinux： 如果想禁用某个特性呢？
<forfun> mathslinux： rc-update del sth……
<ofan> 不是有emacs.d么
<mathslinux> forfun: 把 S改为 K
<forfun> mathslinux： 还有配置文件代码片段也有依赖关系，这个怎么解决？
<moriramar> sunwilston, 這裏 cfy 對common lisp比較着迷，你可以和他交流交流。
<mathslinux> forfun: 要不写在同一个文件里面, 要吗把依赖写在不同的文件, 文件明体现依赖关系
<mathslinux> forfun: 而且据我的实践, 依赖关系很少, 几乎没有. 
<sunwilston> moriramar:  找到同窗了
<snugglecat> 好吧
<forfun> mathslinux： 比如yasnippet、autocomplete这些与c-mode相关的代码写到哪个文件里？
<forfun> mathslinux： 写到各自的文件里还是c-mode里？
<mathslinux> forfun: 单独放的
<mathslinux> forfun: S101my-c-program.el S114my-auto-complete.el S113my-yasnippet.el 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2011/11/23/china-to-cancel-college-majors-that-dont-pay/
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: China to Cancel College Majors That Don't Pay - China Real Time Report - WSJ
<forfun> mathslinux： 噢，那yasnippet还与python-mode……很多编程模式相关的代码，都写到yasnippet的配置文件里？
<mathslinux> forfun: S104my-python.el
<mathslinux> forfun: 因为 python 我加载了很多的扩展, rop什么的, 所以我单独放了
<eexp> 最近 emacs党，又有所抬头了。
<mathslinux> ^_^, emacs 一直没有低头过 
<forfun> mathslinux： 那与yasnippet相关的东西一部分写到yasnippet的配置文件里，另一部分写到其他模式例如c-mode的配置文件爱那里？
 * ofan Use vim
<eexp> 还没。这房间，emacs一直被打击的默默无闻的呢。
<mathslinux> forfun: 我的 yasnippet 是全局打开的
<mathslinux> forfun: (yas/global-mode t)
<mathslinux> 应该是大家都比较低调吧
<forfun> mathslinux： 我知道是全局打开，但需要有一些代码是与编程模式相关的，对不对？
<mathslinux> forfun: 比如?
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 奸猫贼
<eexp> gebjgd: 迷奸犯
<forfun> mathslinux： 比如设置python-mode的make-local-variable
<eexp> 无聊了
<snugglecat> :)
<forfun> mathslinux： (set (make-local-variable 'ac-sources)
<gebjgd> eexp: 我什么时候迷奸了？
<mathslinux> forfun: 我这里不会, 我python是和 auto-complete, ropemacs什么的关联的, 没有特别设置
<forfun> mathslinux： 	   (append ac-sources
<forfun> 		 '(ac-source-rope)
<forfun> 		 '(ac-source-yasnippet)
<forfun> 		 '(ac-source-features)
<eexp> 以前你自己吹的。
<gebjgd> eexp: 是意淫的
<eexp> 那就是证据了嘛
<eexp> 有log
<forfun> mathslinux： 噢，谢谢了，另外多谢对学习c的建议～
<mathslinux> forfun: 那个是设置 auto-complete 的后端的, 也没有特别说打开 yasnippet 
<gebjgd> eexp: 没有网络拓扑图
<forfun> mathslinux： 恩，现在不纠结这些了
<eexp> 物流，不做类似的图啊啥的？
<mathslinux> forfun: 恩, emacs的魅力就是这样的, 每个人都有每个人的emacs, ^_^
<eexp> mathslinux: 换一台机器，没了
<gebjgd> eexp: 哦。从autocad上弄的
<eexp> 。
<mathslinux> eexp: 不会, 把 emacs.d同步到另外一台机器上就回来了
<eexp> 可不光是配置部分。
<eexp> 配置了大半辈子，其实对别人没用嘛。 :P
<mathslinux> eexp: 没有了, 在我的使用中, 我写了一个脚本自动同步的
<gebjgd> emacs 不入流
<mathslinux> eexp: 所以我说每个人都有自己的emacs, 当然你可以借鉴别人的配置
<gebjgd> 也就是家里自己用用
<mathslinux> gebjgd: 第一次听说emacs不入流
<gebjgd> mathslinux: 确实不入流
<gebjgd> mathslinux: 没见过哪个公司开发要求默认用emacs的
<mathslinux> gebjgd: 好吧, 其实开源这个东西无所谓如不入流的, 自己用的舒心就可以了
<gebjgd> vim才是正道
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 好反动的政策...
<roylez> eexp: ee
<roylez> eexp: 为啥还挂这个马甲
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没工作的专业就砍了...那文理科可以全部砍掉...只留工商法
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马~~~~~
<forfun> gebjgd： gnu的emacs让你一个不入流就否定了……,gcc,gdb呢
<eexp> mathslinux: 话是没错。只是用那么多软件，被emacs偏执狂一搞，都等于没了。浪费啊。
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 哲学系可以整个剁了
<mathslinux> eexp: 你都不用emacs, 你怎么知道是浪费
<eexp> roylez: 别乱叫，那是bot。会踢人的。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问如何通过命令符启动到图形界面下（有图） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355095 小弟第一次装ubuntu，是用的VMware软件模拟ubuntu-11.10-server-i386.iso安装的，虚拟机自动选择了‘easy install'模式，一切顺利，之后power on就到了下面这里，我想切换到图形界面下，用命令alt+ctrl+f1 or f7，却只能在这两个画面 ...
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<eexp> mathslinux: 你 emacs能做啥，而其他软件不能做的。说说。
<roylez> eexp: emacs启动花5分钟，你能做么
<eexp> 。
<gebjgd> forfun: gcc gdb是标准.emacs不是
<mathslinux> forfun, gebjgd, roylez, 这样的争吵没有意思, 
<mofaph> 编辑器圣战开始了，围观
<MeaCulpa> roylez:  我国哲学系早该堕了...
<mathslinux> 圣战一直存在
<eexp> 世界是多样性的，没必要都集成到一个小环境，而忽视其他的软件。 mathslinux 只是这个意思而已。
<MeaCulpa> J-H-I-H-A-A-D
<ofan> gcc也快不是标准了
 * MeaCulpa 不知圣战，只知道这两个编辑器都不让改核心键位绑定，小指无力，遂vim
<mathslinux> 我的意思其实最简单的就是, 人各有志, 每个人都有自己的选择和喜爱的编辑器, 没必要非得把自己的观念强加给别人
 * MeaCulpa 这一点这两个编辑器连notepad++都不如
<mathslinux> MeaCulpa: 欢迎发表不同的观点
<eexp> vim也太复杂。其实只要基本的那些键位功能就够了。
<mofaph> ofan: 那 gcc 的代替者是？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: emacs缺少一个可以和vi竞争的emacs-light
<ofan> mofaph: clang+llvm
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 也许有，我记得linus就是用的一个简化的emacs. 但是最好简化到和vi那样
<eexp> 细节不管拉。从哲学高度，先粉碎它。
<mofaph> MeaCulpa: zile 是 emacs 的一个清量级实现，不过死穴是不支持 Unicode
<mathslinux> MeaCulpa: vim 缺少一个可以可emacs竞争的 vim-mode, ^_^
<xiangfu_> MeaCulpa, joe
<ofan> 不支持unicode，还有发用么
<mofaph> ofan: uemacs 也不支持，Linus 照用不误。只是我们国人，实在不行
<MeaCulpa> mathslinux: 哦...不懂X-mode, 不发表
<MeaCulpa> linux就是个unicode挫货，这点不用说了~~
<ofan> mofaph: 不只国人需要unicode
<mofaph> MeaCulpa: 还有，用 emacs 首先要把 Ctrl 和 Alt 互换掉
<eexp> 你看那顽固的lisp玩家都不出声。 
<eexp> cfy:  MeaCulpa 在攻击你。
<xiangfu_> mofaph, Ctrl -- Capslock
<MeaCulpa> 我记得linus自己的芬兰语，没unicode也是很麻烦的
<ofan> 除了英语国家的都需要unicode
<MeaCulpa> linus要使用芬兰语，还有他上学用的荷兰语，都要unicode...
<mofaph> ofan: nano 很好，但是它的键绑定，用得不习惯
<ofan> mofaph: 太原始了
<eexp> ed也简单
<ofan> 其实sed也可以
<eexp> echo都可以
<ofan> echo麻烦了点
<MeaCulpa> ... 别说了，打点吧
<eexp> 扯没边了
<mofaph> xiangfu_: 如果你用拇指按 Ctrl，你会发现很舒服
<xiangfu_> eexp, that is ubuntu-cn. :)
<eexp> xiangfu_: 其实这里是小联合国。
<ofan> 感觉不用emacs也必须要吧ctrl和caps交换
<xiangfu_> mofaph, 拇指 按 SUPER. 有其它用处。
<ofan> ctrl的位置本来就很别扭
<mofaph> xiangfu_: 我把 Caps_lock 和 Backspace 互换了
<xiangfu_> ofan, yeah... :)
<mathslinux> mofaph: 这样想起来就恐怖阿
<MeaCulpa> 原来都是小指无力，我释然了...
<xiangfu_> mofaph, 看网页用小指。 ：）
<ofan> 跟caps交换后，小指就舒服多了
<mofaph> 我把 ctrl 放在 alt 的位置，alt 放在 super 的位置，super 放在原来 ctrl 的位置
<mofaph> 然后 caps 和 backspace 互换，这就是我的键盘布局啦。:-)
<mathslinux> 就是习惯这东西习惯了就太难改了
<xiangfu_> mofaph, :)
<gebjgd> mofaph: 好蛋疼。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, Unicode這東西和ISO 8859-1兼容這點太噁心了。要是不兼容，他們老外也要老老實實按照UTF-8的寫，自然就沒問題了。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 兼容了，就有一些“it works”的家伙煩人了。
<snugglecat> 我发觉金正恩有点像郭德纲
<roylez> mofaph: 你真奇葩
<roylez> adam8157_lunch: 蛋蛋君
<gebjgd> mofaph: 工作电脑也这么搞？
<ofan> 不如定制一个键盘
<gebjgd> ofan: 到哪都要背着
<ofan> gebjgd: 投影的
<supercatexpert> adam8157_lunch: 在否?
<orafy> unicode标准那本书像个超厚砖头。。。
<eexp> 不是有脚踏板模拟ctrl的设备买嘛。你们纠结啥。
<gebjgd> ofan: 更疼
<ofan> eexp: 那个不好在床上用
<gebjgd> 不是有鸡鸡板模拟ctrl的设备买嘛。你们纠结啥。
<eexp> gebjgd: 啥，你发明的？
<gebjgd> eexp: 给蛋疼的用户射鸡的
<eexp> 你用电脑的时候，都掏那出来？
<gebjgd> eexp: 放裤裆里面
<eexp> cfy: gebjgd 在攻击你。来灭了他。
<gebjgd> eexp: ctrl的时候挺下
<ofan> gebjgd: 那太累了
<gebjgd> ofan: 强身健体
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<xiangfu_> gebjgd, 如果看XX片的时候control 会一直HOLD. 之后就再也按不了了。
<xiangfu_> ：）
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> mplayer表示键位无压力
<xiangfu_> :D
<gebjgd> xiangfu_: 换模式二。放蛋下面
<xiangfu_> 抖蛋模式？
<xiangfu_> 哈哈。
<xiangfu_> cool.
<xiangfu_> 可以模拟Ctrl_L 和 Ctrl_R
<gebjgd> xiangfu_: 蛋疼还需抖蛋治疗
<roylez> gebjgd: 你还在？
<roylez> adam8157_lunch: 有人找你
<gebjgd> roylez: 等豆浆中
<iaxmps> ?
<iaxmps> 有人没有？
<fdsfds>  ？？？
<iaxmps> 哦，我刚进来，不知道自己联上没有，问一下．　：）
<fdsfds> 看到了，吗？
<jyfl987> 有谁在 macbook air上装linux成功了？
<alexanderliu> hey
<alexanderliu> how to install PinYin in Linux?
<alexanderliu> anybody help. I am a chinese
<iaxmps> ......
<iaxmps> I think there are all chinese..
<alexanderliu> thats the reason y i am here -)
<iaxmps> google fcitx 
<alexanderliu> i even cant type other punctuations why?
<xiangfu_> alexanderliu, apt-get install ibus-pinyin
<jyfl987> xiangfu_: 对这种人要跟他说 type xxx 否则他要问你那是什么意思
<adam8157> roylez: ?
<adam8157> supercatexpert: ?
<roylez> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez: 刚去吃海底捞了
<stock-cn> adam8157: 我们这边说上厕所大号叫海底涝
<roylez> adam8157: 海底捞蛋？
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 在哪里？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 牡丹园
<alexanderliu> i am new here. i felt frustrated to type English words...
<moriramar> alexanderliu, If you are using Ubuntu 11.10, please install ibus-pinyin.
<alexanderliu> thank you moriramar
<moriramar> alexanderliu, No frustration. Many people type English here when they haven't got any Chinese input method.
<stock-cn> alexanderliu: type english can improve your language level!
<alexanderliu> okay. another matter. i cant type punctuations
<jyfl987> alexanderliu: actually you are helping people in this channel to improve their english
<jyfl987> alexanderliu: so dont feel that frustration
<stock-cn> alexanderliu: go on
<moriramar> alexanderliu, I found you type the period.
<alexanderliu> well. interesting. 
<stock-cn> alexanderliu: no Chines,yes English!
<alexanderliu> whos stock-cn
<alexanderliu> are you investing in stock market?
<jyfl987> alexanderliu: do you know that all chinese students study english?
<alexanderliu> yes. i know that.
<alexanderliu> thats the reason why i get two degrees.
<alexanderliu> one in economy. and another one in English.
<huntxu> adam8157, 离我挺近嘛
<alexanderliu> i cant type english anymore.
<sunwilston> 我在向 github 提交代码时，出错，提示 ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer 不知是怎么回事？有知道的吗？
<alexanderliu> i like Chinese characters, dude. easy to understand even though not international -(
<stock-cn> alexanderliu: you can join my channel  #stock-cn
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子，你来了？
<alexanderliu> well ,okay.
<roylez> huntxu: 我又不想干活了呢
<adam8157> huntxu: 哟 你来北京了?
<roylez> huntxu: 有没有twitter的api用？
<adam8157> roylez: 你在撒娇么
<hamo> adam8157: 你不是这月过生日?
<adam8157> hamo: ca 你怎么知道
<hamo> adam8157: 我怎么不能知道..
<alexanderliu> alex@ubuntu:~$ apt-get install ibus-pinyin
<alexanderliu> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<alexanderliu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<alexanderliu> error
<roylez> adam8157: 要不要试试上次cfy进步来的那效果？
<hamo> adam8157: 问题是，为什么过生日的邮件里没你的名字..
<adam8157> roylez: 不要嘛
<hamo> adam8157: 你又怎么惹主席了？
<adam8157> hamo: mermaid把我忘了...
<roylez> adam8157: 告诉我s60上twitter的方案...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我去把我午饭吃了，需要溜达电话我
<adam8157> roylez: VPN
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<huntxu> roylez, 不要装嫩
<huntxu> roylez, 不干活怎么养娃
<huntxu> adam8157, 昨天到了阿
<adam8157> huntxu: 这次来是干啥呢
<huntxu> adam8157, 上班啊 >.<
<adam8157> huntxu: 啊? 啊? 啊?
<huntxu> roylez, 叫你用nokia
<roylez> huntxu: 我骗人钱就行了
<adam8157> huntxu: 神马公司
<huntxu> adam8157, 不知名的小公司
<huntxu> adam8157, 在rh面前，只能缩...
<supercatexpert> adam8157: Andrew Milestone这个人是?
<adam8157> huntxu: 咋看补上我们公司
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 他说啥
<roylez> adam8157: 赶紧忽悠你们老板招胡子
<huntxu> adam8157, 等你当老板了，拉我进去
<supercatexpert> adam8157: Many thanks for taking the time to apply to Red Hat. I have passed your resume to our hiring manager, for their review. We will be in touch to let you know the outcome.
<supercatexpert> 乃给是把我的简历给他了么?
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 内网投的 不知道给谁了
<supercatexpert> adam8157: o
<adam8157> roylez: 你的东西收到没?
<adam8157> huntxu: 等不到那天了哦
<adam8157> huntxu: 竟然也来帝都了...
<cfy> eexp: ee
<hamo> adam8157: 你要当老板？
<adam8157> hamo: 咋可能
<roylez> adam8157: 没
<roylez> adam8157: 你的到了？
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君
<hamo> roylez: 主席今咋不带_了？
<stock-cn> 我的股票频道一直只有我一个人在聊天阿  #stock-cn
<stock-cn> 最近有好玩的软件吗
 * MeaCulpa  保洁大叔一脸幽怨的看偶...
<MeaCulpa> stock-cn: 没钱炒股
<stock-cn> MeaCulpa: 你会做矢量图吗
<MeaCulpa> stock-cn: 不会
<eexp> stock-cn: 啥矢量图。
<adam8157> roylez: 在登机中
<eexp> cfy: 你醒来了啊。刚才有人攻击你。 lol
<eexp> adam8157: 图54飞机？
<zhao> 蛤蟆死了？
<adam8157> zhao: 我的东西在登机中
<alexanderliu> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<alexanderliu> I cant install PINYIN...
<alexanderliu> unauthenticated sources.....what for
<zhao> 江大蛤蟆真的死了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝杯咖啡不？
<zhao> 终于等到这一天了
<zhao> 买鞭炮庆祝去
<adam8157> zhao: 啥啊
<MeaCulpa> zhao: 你是紫阳家的？
<eexp> 家奴
<hamo> zhao: 真的？
<hamo> zhao: 消息源？
 * hamo 男人像蓝牙，你在身边时，他处于连接状态；但你一走开，他就要搜寻其他外围设备了！女人就像Wi-Fi，她们可以搜寻到所有可连接的设备，但会选择最好的一个！
<zhao> 刚不是有人说蛤蟆死了？
<MeaCulpa> Ziyang Dasa?
<adam8157> zhao: hamo --> 蛤蟆
<adam8157> hamo: lol
<zhao> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<eexp> hamo: 这句好，只是wifi通常选择最有钱的
<zhao> 我以为是江大蛤蟆。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<hamo> zhao: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你知道么，中石油宣传部有人不用qwerty娼樺痉
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你知道么，中石油宣传部有人不用qwerty键盘
<MeaCulpa> http://industry.caijing.com.cn/2011-11-25/111445605.html
<sevk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 中石油承认豪车门调查报告有失误 键盘上1和5离得近敲错了-《财经网》
<cfy> eexp: 刚才去做protel的实验了。。。
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你又乱说了。 lol
<cfy> eexp: 用过没
<eexp> cfy: 实验？
<hamo> cfy: 你还是学生？学电子的？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 小键盘?
<eexp> 只是画图的，咋叫实验
<ofan> zhao: 江大蛤蟆是谁？？
<cfy> eexp: 嗯，画图啊
<cfy> eexp: 是啊。好多画图实验。。。。
<eexp> 。。
<cfy> hamo: 嗯
<eexp> @@
<stock-cn> eexp: 是六方图给我做个矢量图
<ofan> stock-cn: i know you
<zhao> google找
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有可能~~搞财务的吧
<eexp> 又是六方图， nnnd
<eexp> 那图有啥好嘛。
<eexp> 递归算法，一片画过去。用cairo画，就是矢量的了
<stock-cn> alexanderliu: 装debian，比ubuntu好用多了
<stock-cn> eexp: 不懂阿，大侠能帮忙顺便挥挥手吗
<stock-cn> ofan: 谢谢
<cfy> eexp: ....
<stock-cn> ofan: 能否帮忙挥挥手？
<stock-cn> eexp: 做好后，我就可以用inkscape上做标注了
<alexanderliu> ah... i dont know debian... i still could not install Pinyin....
<eexp> 没空想，平铺的，就好画，你那是要旋转的，还要算如何算。麻烦。
<alexanderliu> and other punctuations....
<stock-cn> alexanderliu: ubuntu很差劲，debian什么都给你装好的
<eexp> 你 inkscape手工画嘛。一堆贴上去就是。
<cfy> ....
<stock-cn> eexp: 计算我可以告诉你阿
<supercatexpert> Cairo画图还是很容易的~
<tenzu> kde里用ibus, 界面好丑...
<cfy> eexp: 32位的啥比较好？freescale的
<stock-cn> eexp: 六方图有公式的
<alexanderliu> i am running ubuntu in vitual box.
<stock-cn> eexp: 但是我不知道怎么转化成图
<eexp> 32位，没用过。贵的。
<alexanderliu> well. Debian is also in consideration now.
<cfy> eexp: 多贵？貌似100多啊，零售核心板
<eexp> 还有公式。。。我就怕公式。
<cfy> 。。。
<alexanderliu> let me dwnld one
<ofan> 画图用dia
<stock-cn> alexanderliu: 我打汉字，你打英文，我帮你训练英语阿！
<eexp> cfy: 10快的，我都嫌贵。
<cfy> eexp: 。。。
<cfy> eexp: 你们买芯片多少量的？
<stock-cn> eexp: 你就动手帮个小忙吧，下次请你喝咖啡
<eexp> 。。
<alexanderliu> in fact i hate typing English among native guys. i love Chinese language.
<cfy> eexp: 我说要五块，那代理商貌似也理我了
<cfy> eexp: 就是不知道多少价钱
<eexp> 你既然inkscape填东西，直接inkscape画，不更方便。
<eexp> 没一个六边形都是对象啊。
<eexp> cfy: .. 你那是零售。
<cfy> eexp: ?
<alexanderliu> well. stock-cn which version of debian do you suggest , then?
<eexp> 别人挣几倍钱，当然干。
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<cfy> eexp:  哦
<cfy> eexp: 你卖不卖的
<eexp> cfy: 昨天要你找 MeaCulpa 要。不要钱的。
<eexp> 。
<eexp> tenzu: 你也玩
<stock-cn> eexp: 也画不出来阿
<eexp> MeaCulpa: .
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你有freescale的？
<cfy> eexp: 那你卖啥的？卖写软件的服务？
<stock-cn> eexp: 六方图，每个边的角度，用图怎么画阿？
<eexp> stock-cn: 怎么可能画不出，多边形，很好画的。
<alexanderliu> e which one?
<eexp> 一次旋转，就成一个，然后复制粘贴
<stock-cn> eexp: 还有，每个数字都要横直纵对，手工搞我不会阿，不然也不会到这里来求爷爷求奶奶了
<cfy> eexp: 那你知道32的核心板的价格不？
<stock-cn> eexp: 顺便问一声，怎么查询我的debian是哪个版本的？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 啥嘛，完全没有
<tenzu> eexp: 我这笔记本里有kde, 我就凑合先用着
<cfy> MeaCulpa: freescale的芯片
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ...
<eexp> 数字对齐，那六边形可以设置一个原点，然后group，原点上写字，就可以了。
<cfy> eexp: ee又骗人
<tenzu> stock-cn: uname -a 什么的
<eexp> cfy: 啥
<cfy> eexp: MeaCulpa 没有啊
<cfy> eexp: freescale 32的芯片核心板零售价格多少知道不？
<MeaCulpa> ee 骗人不是一天两天了
<ofan> stock-cn: 看源列表
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你昨天说你姐夫是freescale的。
<eexp> 对吧
<eexp> cfy: 找他要
<cfy> eexp: 学校可以报销的
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 那和芯片有毛关系...
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 提供开发板。这是他工作嘛。
<eexp> 推广产品
<cfy> eexp: 不是开发板，是核心板
<cfy> eexp: 不能用开发板的
<stock-cn> alexanderliu: Linux debian 2.6.32-5-686 
<eexp> 再说 cfy 也是老人了。你赔了姐姐，不在乎再赔点开发板。 MeaCulpa
<eexp> 核心板，更便宜。
<stock-cn> 赔了姐姐，折了妹妹
<alexanderliu> okay. thank you stock-cn
<alexanderliu> i have already downloaded debian 6.0 at the speed of 1.20 mb/s ...
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Linux Mint 12 如何禁用HDMI设备？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355106 首先说一下这个HDMI 0设备只有cat /proc/asound/pcm里才有（0,0是Conexant，0,3是HDMI），cat /proc/asound/modules里只有一个hda_intel。之前遭遇的wine里面红色警戒2有声音尤里的复仇没有声音的问题，经过与一位德国网友沟通，推测可能是后者 ...
<eexp> cfy: 你年纪太小了。要是早3，4年，我随时可以要板子。现在，没用那边的货了。
<alexanderliu> you guys are talking about assembled development?
<eexp> 老外？
<huntxu> cfy, 财主的意思是他们现在有新项目了
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 去
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国男人是不是大多都是大男孩
<eexp> 就是换芯片了。 cfy
<cfy> eexp: T_T
<eexp> 2个vimer在掐架。
<cfy> eexp: 我差不多去冲撞vm....
<cfy> eexp: 我差不多去重装vm....
<MeaCulpa> ...
<eexp> 啥
<cfy> eexp: xp
<MeaCulpa> 要不大家去做vim和emacs的广告衫吧
<cfy> eexp: virtualbox
<MeaCulpa> 然后出来真人
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我要emacs的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不过要质量好的。否则会被妈妈说的
<MeaCulpa> 我要尺寸够大
<huntxu> MeaCulpa, 超重量级
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国男人是不是大多都是大男孩
<ceetozz> virtualbox中想安装增强功能，点击安装没反应怎么回事啊 ？
<RavenChan> cfy,  被妈妈说？你妈用emacs的么 = =
<eexp> cfy: 哦。可怜的，虽然sdcc支持mc系列，编译效果不太好。你只能用xp。
<cfy> RavenChan: 我妈妈看到衣服质量会说的
<cfy> eexp: 嗯，是啊，如果能命令行调用就不错了
<eexp> cfy: 你可以试试。
<cfy> eexp: 嗯
<eexp> cfy: 知道protel前身叫啥不。
<cfy> eexp: 不知道
<stock-cn> eexp: 怎么画哦
<eexp> cfy: tango
<cfy> eexp: 啥意思？
<eexp> stock-cn: 自己去熟悉inkscape
<RavenChan> cfy, vim衣服质量就差么 = = 
<eexp> cfy: 额。那软件出世，我就开始用了。
<cfy> RavenChan: ....
<eexp> vim衣服
<cfy> eexp: 哦。。。。
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你要挑起圣战？真人肉搏？
<stock-cn> eexp: 比如，N个数怎么均匀写到一条边上去阿？
<eexp> stock-cn: 如果你没定位点的话，可以选择一堆，然后对齐工具里面，均匀分布就是。
<eexp> 这样，你只要定位首位的位置。
<roylez> eexp: ...
<roylez> eexp: 您真是有精神
<eexp> roylez: 干嘛
<eexp> 啥。。
<roylez> eexp: 还有30分钟过周末，对不？
<stock-cn> eexp: 那我自己去看看吧
<stock-cn> eexp: 这样会累死人的，也不一定画的好
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来溜溜
<eexp> 对啊。
<roylez> eexp: hmmmmm.
<eexp> stock-cn: inkscape很厉害的。你要相信。
<roylez> adam8157: 已经看明白怎么在heroku上架twitter api proxy了
<roylez> adam8157: 比用GAE简单
<stock-cn> eexp: 均匀分布都没看到选项阿！！！！！
<palomino|working> ....... , roylez
<stock-cn> roylez: 主席，gapproxy似乎不呢给你用了
<stock-cn> roylez: 似乎不能用了
<eexp> 对齐工具栏出来没。有一堆不同的对齐方式的。
<roylez> stock-cn: heroku还没被ban
<roylez> stock-cn: 还有 cloudfoundry
<eexp> stock-cn: 自己找。我这都没安装inkscape。
<stock-cn> roylez: 都是翻墙工具吗
<stock-cn> roylez: 哪个好用？
<eexp> ssh才简单
<stock-cn> eexp: 要钱的，大哥
<stock-cn> eexp: 不要钱的申请了好几个了
<eexp> ofan: 你赶紧出来
<ofan> ?
<eexp> 有人要ssh
<ofan> stock-cn: 你要？
<stock-cn> ofan: 我要
<stock-cn> ofan: 要免费又好用的
<ofan> stock-cn: bye-bye
<eexp> stock-cn: 顺便说一句。 ofan 是网警。
<stock-cn> eexp: 哪又咋地？
<eexp> ofan: 你太抠门了。
<keyboard> 哇哈哈
<eexp> 送2个会死啊。
<ofan> 会的
<eexp> @@
<ofan> 我也是花钱买的啊
<keyboard> 跳板？
<keyboard> 问一下啊
<eexp> ofan: 你肯定已经收回投资了嘛
<keyboard> 有人在折腾阿里旺旺吗？
<ofan> eexp: 很贵的
<eexp> 。。
<ofan> 目前还没收回
<eexp> 那好吧。没收回，就继续卖
<keyboard> 有人在折腾阿里旺旺吗？有人在折腾阿里旺旺吗？for gnome
<stock-cn> ofan: 我用翻墙工具有作用的，我可以实时看国外行情，不然国内最少也要延迟15分钟
<ofan> stock-cn: 买一个又不贵
<keyboard> 因为aliwangwang是在qt4下开发的，所以，我找qt4，可是装这个缺那个，装那个又缺另一个
<stock-cn> ofan: 多少钱？怎么付款？
<keyboard> 变质了变质了
<ofan> stock-cn: 9 RMB/月，支付宝
<stock-cn> eexp: 你装一个阿
<keyboard> 此频道为交易场所，时不时还损损人
<ofan> stock-cn: 不限流量和时间的
<stock-cn> ofan: 哇靠，要9人民币一个月阿！一年还差不多！！！
<ofan> stock-cn: bye-bye
<eexp> 。。。笑死了。
<stock-cn> ofan: 我们争的都是血汗钱阿！！小本经营呢！！
<eexp> 这家伙更抠门。
<roylez> eexp: +1
<roylez> huntxu: 神都笑死了
<stock-cn> ofan: 你是不是钱来的很轻松阿
<keyboard> 交易请私聊！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<ofan> stock-cn: 我都要亏死了.. 
<keyboard> 算了，我晚上再来问
<stock-cn> ofan: 何况人民币还在大幅升值！买外国的东西不会这么贵吧
<stock-cn> ofan: 现在一人民币都值6块多美元了！！！
<ofan> stock-cn: 跟国内有啥关系，我服务器都用美元支付的
 * eexp 围观2个抠死鬼辩论赛
<eexp> 一人民币都值6块多美元
<ofan> eexp: 去看孩子去..
<stock-cn> 是阿，你去看汇率表阿
<eexp> @@@@不是吧。难道真的？
<stock-cn> ofan: 你家里是做外贸的吗？怎么钱来的这么轻松哦
<eexp> 美元贬值，这么厉害？
<Kandu> eexp: rmb 升值得一塌糊塗
<ofan> stock-cn: 我一个月就要支出100多，一年好几千，你一年给9块，我赚p啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来蹦蹦
<eexp> Kandu: 世道看不懂啊。
<Kandu> eexp: 反正不正常
<ofan> stock-cn: 你当国外主机都很便宜啊
<stock-cn> ofan: 5块行不行？我家是农村的呢
<roylez> eexp: 反正神不差钱
<eexp> 不差钱，也不能汇率倒挂啊
<stock-cn> ofan: 不能跟城里人一个价的
<ofan> stock-cn: 火星人也一个价
<eexp> 一人民币都值块多美元
<stock-cn> ofan: 现在农村医疗一年都只交50块呢
<ofan> stock-cn: 或者你买一年的，99
<stock-cn> ofan: 我是说一年5块阿！
<ofan> stock-cn: 卧槽..
<stock-cn> 差这么远都怎么谈得拢来！
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/shell/awk/awk-1/
 * eexp 觉得，比春晚好看多了
<sevk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: 通用线程: awk 实例，第 1 部分
 * ofan 来人把他ban了！
<DaBao> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=355110&p=2563710#p2563710
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Daniel Robbins早期打酱油文，还有中文版
<stock-cn> ofan: 都有免费的，我干嘛5块一年还不成交阿？
<tenzu> 哦饭怒了
<Kandu> stock-cn: 小江恩?
<stock-cn> Kandu: 恩
<ofan> stock-cn: 那你用免费的呗
<NoIE> 请问，哪位会写关于伪静态的代码？
<stock-cn> ofan: 本来我带宽才0.5M阿，我看你说你的收费ssh网速有好几M，我才买你的呢
<ofan> 啥叫伪静态？
<NoIE> 我想将 index.php/abc 变成 index.php?p=abc ，我该怎样写？
<snugglecat> keyboard, 你想怎么， 啥问题
<NoIE> ofan: 让动态网站看上去像静态网站。
<ofan> stock-cn: impossible..
<snugglecat> keyboard, 我不折腾 阿里旺旺， 我折腾 qt
<Kandu> NoIE: rewrite
<stock-cn> ofan: 0.5M也是5块钱一个月，你不是要让我每个月经济负担翻一番还不止了？
<ofan> stock-cn: ssh不是你想买，想买就能买..
<NoIE> Kandu:  RewriteRule ./index.php?p=$1 [R,L]，我猜是什么写，不过好像不对。。。
<stock-cn> ofan: 要怎么样才能买阿
<Kandu> NoIE: http://wiki.nginx.org/HttpRewriteModule
<sevk> Kandu ⇪ t: HttpRewriteModule
<ofan> stock-cn: 看在你这么可怜的份上，一年90
<NoIE> Kandu: 谢谢。
 * eexp 觉得 stock-cn 是个人才。
<snugglecat> ofan, 收费系统收复好了???
<ofan> stock-cn: 你都炒股了，还没这几块钱？
<ofan> snugglecat: 没弄
<Kandu> ofan: 他騙你的，江恩是神仙，小江恩自然很有錢
<snugglecat> 好吧
<NoIE> Kandu: HttpRewriteModule 是什么东西？我用的是租用的空间，我只能修改 ihtaccess 文件。。
<ofan> Kandu: ..不是炒股的？
<Kandu> ofan: 像炒股的麼，明顯一神棍
<ofan> Kandu: 额
<stock-cn> ofan: 我200块钱买了100股TCL，现在还套着呢。我师傅说，等我着200块变2万块，就可以拿几十块钱出来花花了，奖励一下自己！
 * tenzu 围观神棍
<Kandu> NoIE: ihtaccess 不懂
<stock-cn> Kandu: 我没骗他阿，我真没钱阿，都套牢了
<eexp> roylez: 你要出来碰死了。
<ofan> stock-cn: ...200边两万，赌博呢？
 * MeaCulpa 股票收益率还不如物价涨幅
<eexp> 这太强大了。
<NoIE> Kandu: 抱歉
<stock-cn> Kandu: 我都砍下来9块钱了，你不要打破！
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 是不如，还是差距越拉越大， 股票越来越跌， 物价越来越长
<Kandu> stock-cn, ofan: 我是說江恩是神棍
<ofan> stock-cn: 整个股票还5毛一股，你明显让人坑了！
<stock-cn> ofan: 不是一个月90吧？
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 我负债理财
<ofan> 哦看错了
<eexp> stock-cn: 对，物价上涨，也是一个原因，还要降价10块。
<ofan> stock-cn: 一年
<snugglecat> ofan, 5毛一股? 股票也五毛了？
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 我的股票收益还不如物价涨幅+借机利息
<ofan> snugglecat: 看错了
<snugglecat> 哦
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 我的股票收益还不如物价涨幅+借机利息!!
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 完全不懂
<eexp> 还有，isp都是买12 送半年。  stock-cn 还可以要求这个。
<ofan> 送毛啊
<stock-cn> ofan: 你看到eexp的发言了吗
<stock-cn> ofan: 送一个季度总可以吧？
<snugglecat> ofan, 送 mao ???
<ofan> stock-cn: 送你一脚
<snugglecat> ofan, 他不在
<eexp> 还有，都在一个房间泡的。友情嘛。再送2个月的。
<eexp> 基本就是12块一年了。
<stock-cn> ofan: 送一个月吧？就明年买一年，今年12月份就送我算了喽
<snugglecat> 泡的？？？ 这里是澡堂？？？？
<ofan> eexp: ...您怎么这么有精神
<eexp> lol
<eexp> 下班。 nnnnnnnd
<stock-cn> eexp: 你这么有兴趣看热闹，不如你装inkscape看怎么画六方图，可以吗
<stock-cn> ofan: 可以吗
<mathslinux> eexp: 还得再泡一个小时才下班, 各种羡慕嫉妒
<ofan> stock-cn: 你那六方图都画了一年了
<stock-cn> ofan: 我就买明年一年，今年剩下这一个月时间就送我算了，可以不喽？
<ofan> stock-cn: 那就99一年
<stock-cn> ofan: 是阿，这频道里怎么就一直没人帮忙哦
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 帮你什么
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 画江恩六方图
<stock-cn> 有兴趣的能不能加入我的股票频道  #stock-cn
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 不是有人告诉过你了么， 熟悉 inkspace 啊
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 你要干嘛
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 你给多少钱
<ofan> snugglecat: 5毛
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 江恩六方图你看到过了吗
<snugglecat> ....
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何安装JAVA，请求老大帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355112 在新里的中做不到 统计信息: 发表于 由 hsjwww — 2011-11-25 16:53 
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 以前你给我看过。
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 先干活吧，干完再说，好吗
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 你自己做啊
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 我不会阿
<snugglecat> stock-cn, svg 貌似就是一个 xml 文本啊
<Kandu> stock-cn: 先證明江恩理論有用，能賺錢，別人自然趨之若鶩
<stock-cn> snugglecat: sml是啥我都不知道
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 你给公式吧
<stock-cn> Kandu: 我得先有工具，然后贴图出来证明给你们看阿
<Kandu> stock-cn: 就算沒你號召，也早就有人做出來了
<Kandu> stock-cn: 若真有用
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 好的，我看看公式，马上告诉你
<ofan> 国内访问tumblr快么？
<stock-cn> Kandu: windows下有工具，但是，不能复制图片出来，图大了就不好复制了
<mathslinux> ofan: 没被墙吗? 
<ofan> mathslinux: 貌似没
<adam8157> roylez: 刚去面试了
<fdsfds> 大家好
<fdsfds> 有人在吗？
<ofan> 没
<fdsfds> 哦，
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦？面了什么样的？
<sevk> fdsfds, 好  ㍨ 
<fdsfds> 什么时候来人了告诉我
<adam8157> afk
<fdsfds> 大家好，能不能推荐一部手机，android系统，上网比较快，支持联通3G就行。谢谢！！！！！！！！！！！
<fdsfds> 大家好，能不能推荐一部手机，android系统，上网比较快，支持联通3G就行。谢谢！！！！！！！！！！！
<ofan> fdsfds: 大米手机
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 你问问会 R 还是 S 语言的人
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 貌似有个语言专门画酱紫图形的
<fdsfds> ofan: 你好，大米买不到啊，
<tenzu> 江米
<snugglecat> fdsfds, 小米
<snugglecat> fdsfds, 糯米
<snugglecat> fdsfds, 黑米
<snugglecat> 江米==糯米???
<fdsfds> snugglecat: 什么迷都没有啊，我又看到你了，昨天就看到你了
<stock-cn> fdsfds: 小米手机
<snugglecat> fdsfds, 我天天都在， 你想看不到我???
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 酱紫图什么意思
<fdsfds> stock-cn: 小米，买不到啊，没有排号
<snugglecat> fdsfds, 我是流浪到 #ubuntu-cn 的猫
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 这样子的图
<stock-cn> fdsfds: 12月中旬就敞开销售了
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 是哪个软件哦？
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 这里貌似有懂 那个语言 的 人， 你喊喊
<fdsfds> stock-cn: 太久了啊，12月18号么
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 不知道哇， 我只是 有点印象而已
<fdsfds> snugglecat: 你是流浪的猫儿啊，我不认得啊
<stock-cn> fdsfds: 是的，12月18日，现在就做个刷贴的机器人，一天就可以高到几万分，到时候就可以先买了
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 谁懂R或者S语言阿？
<fdsfds> snugglecat: 我昨天叫 like ，今天换名字了而已
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 顺便说一声，什么叫S语言哦
<snugglecat> fdsfds, 哦
<stock-cn> fdsfds: make like是什么意思
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 我不懂啦， 好像是统计，画图的。 http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/R%E8%AF%AD%E8%A8%80 你去看看
<sevk> snugglecat ⇪ t: R语言 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<adam8157> back
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 我看了也百看，R语言我听说过，S语言听都没听说过
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不是很适合我们....
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 那就是 R 吧， 好像俩有点关系
<snugglecat> stock-cn, http://www.r-project.org/
<sevk> snugglecat ⇪ t: The R Project for Statistical Computing
<stock-cn> 还有以前reiv懂什么来着，忘记了，他是个高手，可是不知道哪去了
<DaBao> fdsfds:  HTC!!
<stock-cn> fdsfds: 买小米起码可以省1500块人民币！
<snugglecat> stock-cn, R是基于S语言的一个GNU项目，所以也可以当作S语言的一种实现，通常用S语言编写的代码都可以不作修改的在R环境下运行。 
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 你自己去看看， 好像记得这里有人懂这个的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 懂 R 不
<stock-cn> knownbad: 我知道你懂，是吗
<psychologe> hello
<snugglecat> 我不懂， 你确实要画， 我勉强也可以帮你话， 不过你得给出公式啥的
<sevk> psychologe, 好  ㍩ 
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 好
<snugglecat> 你去问问懂那个语言的先。 我只能单纯画图而已。
<snugglecat> 单纯照葫芦画瓢。 不懂你傻子江恩
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 单纯画图我都画不到一根线上阿！！！
<snugglecat> 你先问， 没办法才叫我。 我也不一定有时间
<NoIE> RewriteRule ^index\.php/(.+)$ index.php?p=$1 解决了！
<Kandu> NoIE: 厲害，這麼快就弄好的
<alexanderliu> for the fcks sake the temperature of my GPU gets 80 C. damned
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 图片网址在http://www.dictall.com/picture/bkimg/ch_90/90_1_98_0.jpg这里 
<stock-cn> ofan: 图片网址在这里 http://www.dictall.com/picture/bkimg/ch_90/90_1_98_0.jpg
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 公式我也不知道怎么描述了，反正是每一层比里面一层相应位置多6N,N是层数
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 这个图太小了，我要想做几层就做几层
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 起点我想设哪个数就设哪个数，还有相邻两个数不一定是相差1,也可以相差任意自然数，也就是步长可以设置
<stock-cn> 这样就可以满足要求了‘
<DaBao> 我从江恩那得到的最大收获是 移动的止损/止盈线
<fdsfds> DaBao: HTC相对便宜一点的，推荐个？我去查查
<fdsfds> stock-cn:  小米可以买，但是要等一个月唉、、、
<DaBao> 小米，据说是失足的2B青年专用手机
<DaBao> fdsfds:  三星的也不错
<fdsfds> DaBao: 小米，据说是失足的2B青年专用手机 。。。。何解？
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如今11.10的安装，依然是花屏+死机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355115 想WIN7下再wubi装个11.10，但是依旧是安装页面什么都没看到，没过多久就看到花屏，然后出现死机现象。本以为11.10后可以正常安装了，请问，这到底是为什么呀为什么呀。 求高人指点，求指点呀求指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 leij ...
<fdsfds> DaBao:  三星的是不错啊，但有点贵，买不起啊
<DaBao> 当年帮朋友买过一个i9003，感觉还可以
<DaBao> 我用的是 HTC DHD
<fdsfds> DaBao: 那个怎么样？
 * gfrog_testing 刚刚遇到阿蛋过去抢会议室，哼哼。
<gfrog_testing> adam8157: 难道又有面试？
<adam8157> gfrog_testing: 没 走错门了 在旁边会议室面试人
<stock-cn> fdsfds: 等吧，等一个月能省一个月工资
<gfrog> adam8157: 哼哼
<DaBao> i9003性价比不错，但我说的这两款，现在都可以算是老机型了
<stock-cn> ofan: 我们农村地区的，买手机都只敢买小米，为的是省钱阿，你还不给我优惠点吗
<gfrog> adam8157: 结果如何？ 招到小弟了？
<fdsfds> stock-cn: 我现在一个月能省下来一千多，
<DaBao> fdsfds:  据说小米的做工很粗糙，系统稳定性也差，易死机
<adam8157> gfrog: 没招到 他平时不用linux 我问了哥内核空间的基础问题, 没答上, 我就没怎么问了
<fdsfds> 打包、
<ofan> stock-cn: 刚才不是说已经给优惠了么
<stock-cn> DaBao: 不是那么回事，都是那些在价格上竞争不过小米的这样造谣
<adam8157> DaBao: 我朋友在用小米 蛮好的啊
<fdsfds> DaBao: 据说是这样啊，才出来一个月，肯定不好说
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，内核空间。。 俺也不会。。
<DaBao> 可以上网找找相关测评并看看评价
<fdsfds> stock-cn: 我其实想买的，但是小米排号到下个月了
<adam8157> gfrog: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/03/about-highmem/
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 内核笔记-关于高端内存 at Adam's
<stock-cn> fdsfds: 等吧，和我一样
<stock-cn> fdsfds: 我快1000分了
<DaBao> 主要是没有在实体店销售，这真是麻烦
<fdsfds> stock-cn: 华为和中兴的智能机便宜啊
<stock-cn> fdsfds: 配置也不咋地，配置高的也都没货呢，不信你试试
<fdsfds> DaBao: 我觉得不要实体店挺好的
<DaBao> 嗯，一同事用华为，感觉也不错的
<stock-cn> fdsfds: 凡是目前配置高，又相对便宜一些的，都没货，要明年了
<stock-cn> fdsfds: 不信你试试看，去智能手机专卖店试试
<fdsfds> stock-cn: 智能机千元一下，感觉太便宜了啊，我现在还用的诺基亚s40的。。
<DaBao> 我还是觉得到实体店亲自挑一挑放心
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，这玩意啊，当初有人讲过几次，现在完全忘干净了。
<fdsfds> 我觉的大品牌的，网购还是便宜省心
<DaBao> 推荐买水货，不要买国行
<gfrog> adam8157: 外加前公司有个框架完全自己管理内存，所以俺对内核那套机制完全不了解
<stock-cn> fdsfds: 我买了个诺基亚N9，还想买个小米
<fdsfds> stock-cn: 你好有钱啊，N9比苹果都贵啊
<DaBao> HTC的最大缺点：1、电池容量小；2、照相机太山寨
<stock-cn> fdsfds: 网购目前也基本上没货，最近发行上市的，基本上要半年以后才敞开发售！
<fdsfds> DaBao: 水货万一买砸了怎么办？
<DaBao> 所以我是到实体店买水货
<stock-cn> DaBao: 你把手提电脑拿手里当台大手机用算了
<supercatexpert> 有钱淫啊，我只有一个N900
<fdsfds> DaBao: 实体店买水货。。。。怎么知道是不是水货啊
<DaBao> 同样一年保，系统、软件终身免费维护
<supercatexpert> N9的售价不是3999么~
<DaBao> 因为价格便宜一近50%，一查串号就查出来了
<fdsfds> supercatexpert: 我记得标价4888，某个点预定了几十个才
<stock-cn> supercatexpert: 买N9花了我一年的工资，现在都没钱吃饭了，所以请ofan给我ssh便宜点都不肯
<DaBao> fdsfds:  我的DHD是阿联酋版的
<fdsfds> DaBao: 这个靠谱吗？我也想这样买个啊。。。
<fdsfds> 诺基亚的5230怎么样啊？那个好便宜啊现在。。。
<stock-cn> 最近诺基亚出了个放摔的手机，随便怎么砸都不烂的。用汽车压火车压都不坏，很不错
<ofan> stock-cn: ...都有钱买N9
<stock-cn> ofan: 那是我一年的工资阿
<stock-cn> ofan: 现在都借钱吃饭
<DaBao> fdsfds:  哼哼，前提是你得在成都、昆明或贵阳~
<stock-cn> ofan: 我每吨都吃馒头加咸菜
<ofan> stock-cn: 那你还买？自找的么
<fdsfds> DaBao: 为什么必须在那里啊？
<DaBao> fdsfds:  上这看看 http://cd.ch999.com.cn/ 我就是在他们的实体店买的，水货一保、系统软件终身免费维护
<fdsfds> stock-cn: 我得省半年才能买N9， 不过买它是不是不好啊，诺基亚不是自己都放弃mego系统了吗
<sevk> DaBao ⇪ ti: 成都手机网,四川手机网,成都三九手机网,网购手机，四川手机在线代购网站！成都品牌手机代购!
<stock-cn> ofan: 我当时是被骗了才买的，说是打电话不要钱，可以当对讲机用，我一算，每年电话费都要上千阿，这机子打电话就当对讲机，很划算就买了。结果都不这样阿
<DaBao> fdsfds:  一开始我也不知道，是集团公司一副董的告诉我的，他和好几个高层的手机都在那买
<ofan> stock-cn: 一年电话费上千，有钱人
<stock-cn> ofan: 别人手机没对讲机功能，我就不能对讲阿！！严重被骗了！！！
<DaBao> fdsfds:  在那有实体店，可现场挑选，不在那儿就是网购了
<stock-cn> ofan: 而且超过1公里，基本上就不能对讲了，根本没有用。
<ofan> stock-cn: 还能对讲....
<stock-cn> ofan: 我是受害者阿，你一点同情心都没有阿
<fdsfds> stock-cn: 你好有才啊，当对讲机。。。
<DaBao> 哎呀，下班，闪！！！
<stock-cn> fdsfds: 我被骗了！！！
<stock-cn> 真可怜阿
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天木有tbbt
<fdsfds> stock-cn: 你直接办理虚拟集团网，才3元，随便打啊
<stock-cn> 你们都不同情我，还笑话我
<stock-cn> ofan: 你要给我SSH优惠才对得起你的良心！！
<ofan> stock-cn: 一年90
<stock-cn> ofan: 今年剩下的月份就送了吧
<ofan> stock-cn: ...好吧
<stock-cn> ofan: 谢谢了。
<fdsfds> 打包走了啊？
<stock-cn> ofan: 还有哦，明年国庆节、五一节、还有春节这些节假日我基本上不用电脑的，可以再减十块吗？
<stock-cn> ofan: 算了就再兼8块算了，吉利阿
<ofan> stock-cn: 得寸进尺啊
<stock-cn> ofan: 那怎么给你钱阿
<ofan> stock-cn: 支付宝
<stock-cn> ofan: 8块够我吃两天馒头的
<stock-cn> ofan: 支付宝要怎么开通？
<ofan> stock-cn: 大姐....
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问在inter server board s5000vcl 下安装ubuntu 10.04 用哪一种raid 卡好用? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355119 请问在inter server board s5000vcl 下安装ubuntu 10.04 用哪一种raid 卡好用? 我是有6个硬盘,做raid 5 或者做raid t+0 最好能自动免驱安装 谢谢, 统计信息: 发表于 由 faxqq — 2011-11-25 17:57 
<ofan> stock-cn: alipay.com注册，不过你得先开通网上银行
<stock-cn> ofan: 好的，我明天就去开通，银行周六上班的吧
<stock-cn> ofan: linux下支付宝是最好的支付方式吗
<ofan> ..不上班吧
<fdsfds> stock-cn: 这个怎么不能截图啊
<stock-cn> fdsfds: 你传个图到http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<fdsfds> stock-cn: 在这里看不到呀
<stock-cn> ofan: 周六上班是上班阿，只是不知道是否办理这些业务哦
<fdsfds> stock-cn: 你现在是用的linux吗？聊天用的什么酷护短？
<ofan> 不知道..
<fdsfds> stock-cn: 客户端
<stock-cn> fdsfds: 用的emacs
<stock-cn> fdsfds: 而且在诺基亚N9下用的
<fdsfds> stock-cn: 你用的是ubuntu 11 吗？
<stock-cn> fdsfds: MEEGO，和debian差不多
<stock-cn> ofan: linux下最好的支付方式是哪个？
<ofan> stock-cn: 我只支持支付宝
<stock-cn> ofan: 支付宝可以直接接受网上银行的钱吗
<ofan> stock-cn: 可以
<keyboard> 有人吗？
<keyboard> 问一下，如何查看qt版本？
<stock-cn> ofan: 那我直接用网银可以给钱你吗
<stock-cn> ofan: 有网银干嘛还要支付宝阿
<mofaph> keyboard: 你是怎样安装的？
<ofan> stock-cn: 不行
<stock-cn> ofan: 转帐给你网银不行吗
<ofan> stock-cn: 只用支付宝
<keyboard> mofaph,忘记了，以前安装kdebase ，为了eva，听说eva是要qt支持的，今天装了aliwangwang，需要qt4，说我没有安装qt4，我就想查一下我的qt版本
<stock-cn> ofan: 为什么？你做得是不法生意吗
<ofan> stock-cn: 我不用网银
<mofaph> keyboard: 你用什么系统？
<stock-cn> ofan: 明白了，我会给你保密的
<keyboard> mofaph, ubuntu 10.04
<stock-cn> ofan: 只要我得到实惠了就行
<stock-cn> ofan: 管你合法非法呢
<keyboard> mofaph, gnome
<supercatexpert> 10.04的Qt是4.6的貌似
<supercatexpert> 所以果断不能装
<stock-cn> ofan: 下周再给你吧
<stock-cn> ofan: 能否先给个ssh号试用一下？
<mofaph> keyboard: aptitude search ^qt，看看有什么输出
<huntxu> keyboard, eva是qt3
<ofan> stock-cn: 不能
<stock-cn> ofan: 我们这卖人参的都可以先尝一个的，但不能尝2个！
<keyboard> 输出比较多，有贴图的地方吗？
<ofan> stock-cn: 没有试用
<stock-cn> ofan: 这个试用也不损失你什么吧，你看人家卖人参的多大气阿
<ofan> stock-cn: 我现在没空给你扯
<stock-cn> ofan: 好的，你忙吧
<Kandu> keyboard: aptitude search "~iqt" -F "%p %V"
<keyboard> mofaph,发给了你的私人聊天窗口
<keyboard> kandu,一半显示qt3,一半显示qt4，最后显示qt3-dev-tools
<Kandu> keyboard: 看最後，有當前版本號的
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<keyboard> kandu,3.3.3.8
<keyboard> blue@blue-laptop:~$ aptitude search ^qt | grep '^i'
<keyboard> i A qt3-dev-tools                   - Qt3 development tools  
<stock-cn> ofan: 吃饭了吗？
<ofan> stock-cn: 没
<stock-cn> ofan: 我今晚吃腊肉，还有腊鱼，正宗的长白山腊味，好香哦。
<ofan> stock-cn: 你不是只吃馒头咸菜么，你个渣
<stock-cn> ofan: 我在长白山采根人参跟你换个SSH帐号一年，可以吗？
<ofan> stock-cn: 去死
<linsux> chinks
<stock-cn> ofan: 你也得让我一个月改善改善一次伙食阿
<ofan> stock-cn: 拿人参改善去吧
<stock-cn> ofan: 我们这都拿人参当萝卜吃的
<ofan> stock-cn: 都吃出毛病来了吧
<stock-cn> ofan: 冬吃萝卜夏吃疆，我们这冬天就到处找人参吃，吃了不怕冷
<stock-cn> ofan: 不会吃出啥毛病的，你结婚了的不？
<ofan> stock-cn: no comment
<stock-cn> ofan: 结婚了都要吃点这个的，不然容易生女孩
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 你看到我的留言了吗
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 你正在帮我做图吗？
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 好了，不打扰你思考阿
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 做好后，我给人参你补补！
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也要 人蔘，， 我想 用來 洗澡。。 
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 没问题阿
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 拿來！
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 淫娃
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 你帮我做个江恩六方图的svg矢量图阿，这个样子 http://www.dictall.com/picture/bkimg/ch_90/90_1_98_0.jpg
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 哈 恩
<maya> adam8157_gone: 当叔~
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 你可以用 gimp 轉換的，， 
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 知道，但是那个图太小了，再多做几层阿
 * CyrusYzGTt 好鬱悶 ，，最近 bumblebee不能用了，， 290.10也不能通過 bumblebee使用 N卡，， 木有 GPU CUDA,,
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ .. 自己去做，，我最近心情不好，， 而且木有錢，， 
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 把wcid卸载换回ubuntu11.10自带的network-manager http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355121 小弟系ununtu菜鸟，前几次某大神将俺本本上的network-manager卸了，换成了wcid network manager，但是小弟还是比较喜欢原装的东西，无奈，才疏学浅不知道如何弄，还望各位大神指教…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 hello小番茄 — 2011-11-25 18:2 ...
<tenzu> 又到了周末
<ceetozz> 有一个不眠夜
<Jagdwurst> Haskell 暴弱了， floodfill 实现起来都这么麻烦... 果断改用 C 写
<roylez_> wzssyqa1: 你怎么装了那么多gem...
<wzssyqa1> roylez_: 跑了一些ruby的东西
<roylez_> wzssyqa1: 应用吗？
<roylez_> wzssyqa1: 可以把我的shell改成bash吗？sh很不方便
<wzssyqa1> roylez_: twimeido和盛大网盘命令行客户端
<wzssyqa1> roylez_: 你不能自己换？
<roylez_> wzssyqa1: 我没密码啊，key登录的
<wzssyqa1> roylez_: 哦，是不能换。。。
<roylez_> wzssyqa1: 我要改只能自己写profile去exec。。。
<wzssyqa1> roylez_: 把suid全去掉了
<tenzu> wzssyqa1: yo, 袜子
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 主席万岁
<tenzu> 今天一天没干正事
<roylez_> tenzu: 我理解你
<tenzu> roylez_: 升级iOS 5.0.1来着
<roylez_> cfy: æ­»cc
<roylez_> tenzu: 哦，又玩“爷有钱”的游戏啊
<wzssyqa1> roylez_: 好了
<tenzu> roylez_: 我只想看看啥样的, 结果发现还不错
<roylez_> wzssyqa1: chsh -s 需要输入用户密码的
<roylez_> wzssyqa1: 哦，看到了
<cfy> roylez_: 死主席
<roylez_> cfy: /kick
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 你先问问别人啊。 
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 你找到我是最差解
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 学svg矢量图，要怎么入手阿？
<flh> 安装kvm虚拟网卡后，为什么启动很慢？
<stock-cn> 其实系统玩累了，编程还是什么都不会哦
<cfy> roylez_: /join
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 着资料啊
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 或者自己研究svg图。 我只能告诉你， 你要找到我， 只能是最差解。 
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 尽量想办法自己解决， 或者找更懂这方面知识的人。 你找我， 我只能是依葫芦画瓢
 * Kandu 圍觀主席和鳳媛打情罵俏
<cfy> roylez_: /kick Kandu 
<linsux> 是凤姐吧
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ATI 双显卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355129 我的本本是Acer 4820TG, 是ATI Radeon HD 6550M, 还有集显, 可切换, 现在装的是 Debian 6, 官方现在的显卡驱动装上后进不了 X, 卸载后就可以 那我不知道显卡驱动装没装上, 还有其他的硬件情况, 应该怎么样查看啊? 统计信息: 发表于 由 chrwhy — 2011-11-25 19:23 
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 你帮忙做做看吧，我现在自己什么都要重新学阿
<linsux> thinkpad有防滚架吗，是怎么样的
<adam8157> 谁在用awsome 3.4.11?
<Kandu> adam8157: 我在用
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 3.4.6 飘过……
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 我帮忙做， 不也是重新学啊
<snugglecat> stock-cn,   这里有个人懂画这类图的。 我记得
<adam8157> Kandu: 能读自己的配置?
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 有专门语言画的
<snugglecat> 貌似就是 R 语言。
<adam8157> Kandu: 什么distro?
<snugglecat> 谁懂 R 语言的
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 我知道，不是R语言，是reiv经常用的，不记得叫什么了
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 你懂 R 语言么
<snugglecat> 哦
<cfy> adam8157: 咋了？
<cfy> adam8157: 前几天在awesome(debian testing)
<adam8157> cfy: 自己的配置没起作用
<Kandu> adam8157: arch
<cfy> adam8157: 位置
<adam8157> Kandu: everything OK?
<Kandu> adam8157: 不知道，只用了兩分鐘
<cfy> ....
<adam8157> cfy: .config/awesome/rc.lua
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。。。那不知道了
<adam8157> cfy: 别把我当小白
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 总之找我是没办法的办法。 你先去找找最优解啊。 找懂这方面知识的， 懂画酱紫的图的
<cfy> adam8157: 那正好改投 sawfish
<Kandu> adam8157: 呃，配置起作用呀
<cfy> adam8157: 那报bug吧
<Kandu> adam8157: awesome bug 太多，我受不了了
<cfy> Kandu: 没这么惨吧
<adam8157> Kandu: 找到原因了
<cfy> adam8157: 小白的话，我一直以为是小白鼠的意思
<cfy> adam8157: 啥原因
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 好吧， 举个例子， 能找 妹子 就找妹子， 找不到妹子才用手啊
<tenzu> 小白痴和小白鼠
<adam8157> Kandu: naughty配置的原因 新版有改动
<adam8157> cfy: ^^
<Kandu> adam8157: 哦
<cfy> adam8157: 路径问题？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我比喻形象不
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo 
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<adam8157> cfy: 不是, 一个组件
<cfy> adam8157: 哦？
<Kandu> cfy: tag1 默認浮動的，經常就一個窗口始終佔著最前
 * adam8157 改配置去了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 能找妹子就找妹子， 找不到妹子才搞硅胶
<Kandu> cfy: 點其他窗口都沒用
<cfy> Kandu: 我这里sawfish有时候,键盘无法输入，要换下窗口啥的，不太爽。
<Kandu> cfy: 然後最近打算學點 gui, awesome 就不適合了
<pocoyo> cfy: test
<tenzu> pocoyo: yo
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥？
<pocoyo> tenzu: clever
<snugglecat> Kandu, 学啥 gui 啊？ 编程？？
<snugglecat> Kandu, 学 gui 编程， 学 qt
<Kandu> cfy: 你發個請求，要擴大窗口了 awesome 給忽略了，你就不知道自己有沒寫對
<snugglecat> Kandu, 误会了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。。那sawfish行
<alvin_rxg> floating...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在加班么
<alvin_rxg> Kandu: 不能拿 floating 玩么？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • EX4磁盘格式最大档案名长度是多少啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355130 我喜欢动画，但有一些动画的标题会很长，比如《银魂》的189话 「虽说今年能做的事要在今年之内做完才干净利落但因为反正明年才能完成所以会一拖再拖的就是年终的约定」&「广播体操是少年少女的社交场所」，这样的档案 ...
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 剛說了， tag1 始終 floating
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 但有 bug
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<Kandu> 在寫東西的時候，也就是做點實事時，花在窗口控制上的時間不會多，所以用着一般的 wm 也可接受，awesome 雖方便，但想等它再發展一段時間,更穩定了再用
<linsux> 鼠标用蓝牙好还是无线好啊
<cfy> Kandu: 多久了？
<Kandu> cfy: 什麼?
<cfy> Kandu: awesome几岁了？
<Kandu> cfy: 沒了解過
<cfy> Kandu: 我看看
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天是不是kindle DX大减价？
<adam8157> roylez_: 是啊 要买么
<Richard_MA> 减多少？
 * adam8157 我自己配置问题 改好了
<adam8157> roylez_: 379$-->259$
<adam8157> Richard_MA: ^^
<roylez_> adam8157: o...
<stock-cn> 出口到底占中国多少比例？
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋果然是糕人。蛋糕人
<cfy> Kandu: The first git repository for what was to become awesome was set up in September 2007. 
<adam8157> roylez_: - -
<stock-cn> 卖长白山人参阿，有人要不？
<cfy> Kandu: 2007年出来的么。是挺年轻的
<stock-cn> 绝对不是萝卜雕刻的
<Kandu> cfy: 打算過幾年再試用下
<cfy> Kandu: 那我应该不会了，我有sawfish
<Kandu> cfy: 其實 wm 什麼的也無所謂，只要穩定即可
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 你配置问题？…
<Kandu> cfy: 只要 xterm 好用就夠 XD
<cfy> Kandu: 那sawfish整合我意，哈哈
<cfy> Kandu: +42
<alvin_rxg> 那是 X & DISPLAY=:0.0 xterm
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 嗯, 昨天升级了 按着默认配置改了一点 改错了一个地方
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 这错误应该可以随时看到的吧。 c-a-r 发现不对了，然后就 tty 里看看
<stock-cn> 有懂那个什么矩阵语言的吗
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 没有及时纠错...
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<cfy> microcai: 我想问个问题
<cfy> microcai: 关于gentoo-zh的
<cfy> microcai: 怎么  /var/lib/layman/gentoo-zh/cross-avr/gcc -> /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/
<cfy> microcai: 这样链接也能使用的么。
<cfy> microcai: 感觉好奇怪啊
 * adam8157 awesome又好用了 好棒
<ofan> macports好慢
<maya> ofan。。。。。。。
<ofan> maya: hi
<stock-cn> 最近有好玩的软件吗
<maya> ofan: 乃看到我好淡定啊
<maya> ofan: 俺思念乃 肠子都快断啦
<maya> 哈哈
<ofan> maya: 通宵了，昏昏欲睡，激动不起来啊
<maya> ofan: 哈哈 我刚想问现在几点了
<ofan> maya: 7AM
<maya> ofan: 怎麽样  冬天冷不冷
<ofan> maya: 不冷能叫冬天吗
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 在那边还适应嘛
<ofan> maya: 还好
<maya> 美国人对朋友怎么样
<ofan> maya: 也看人吧，整体感觉都不错
<maya> ofan: 话说ofan  我们最近做了片阅读理解 说美国和中国价值观不一样 美国人搬家频繁 当时挺好的朋友搬家以后就不认识了。。。。
<stock-cn> ofan: 老大，能不能送一个ssh帐号给我阿
<maya> bomb。。。。。
<ofan> stock-cn: no way
<CyrusYzGTt> 总之在这些灵魂工程师的努力下，皇帝的权威、帝制的基础，开始在孩童们心中萌芽，为以后皇帝的忠臣打下了基础。
<ofan> maya: 比较速食吧，但是也有长期的朋友
<stock-cn> ofan: 我要符合啥条件你才送一个给我阿
<RichardMa> !rootirc RichardMa
<lubotu2> RichardMa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maya> ofan: 酱紫
<ofan> stock-cn: 给票子
<maya> 哈哈
<stock-cn> maya: 酱紫图你会做吗
<RichardMa> !rooticr
<maya> 。。。。
<stock-cn> ofan: 其他的呢
<ofan> stock-cn: 没了
<tenzu> 主席的尾巴越来越长了
<stock-cn> ofan: 你要啥票子阿？股票行不
<roylez_> tenzu: ?
<ofan> stock-cn: 人民币
<tenzu> roylez__ [~roylez@
<hyb> fcitx
<tenzu> roylez_: 然后真身掉了
<roylez_> tenzu: .....
<adam8157> maya: yooo
<hyb> fcitx 不能在终端输入
<tenzu> roylez_: 顺带IP暴露
<hyb> help
<maya> adam8157当叔~
<adam8157> maya: hoho
<stock-cn> ofan: 咱们也是在这个频道多年的聊天好友了，一点面子都不给阿
<ofan> adam8157: 当叔...
<adam8157> ofan: 诶
<ofan> 今天超市应该开门了
<ofan> 抢东西去
<maya> 哈哈
<Freebuilder> 今天论坛好卡！
<maya> ofan咋也叫叔~
<Freebuilder> 卡巴斯基
<ofan> maya: 那叫啥
<maya> 哈哈
<stock-cn> Freebuilder: 对，论坛很卡，刚才一直打不开
<stock-cn> Freebuilder: 现在打开也很慢很慢
<roylez_> tenzu: 我诅咒你
 * tenzu 回家
<ofan> 我去... apple官网大减价啊
<Ml_hoo> 减价也买不起奥
<ofan> ipad2 $41
<Ml_hoo> 折合人民币就是？？
<ofan> 眼花了
<stock-cn> 全中国人民应该人手一部小米手机，我认为。性价比高，而且配置高
<adam8157> stock-cn: 求赠送
<Ml_hoo> 小米眼馋，就是拿不到啊，产量太低了
<adam8157> ofan: ipad2 $41?
<ofan> adam8157: save $41
<adam8157> ofan: ...
<stock-cn> adam8157: ofan很有钱，让他送吧
<ofan> stock-cn: 一边去
<stock-cn> ofan: 我支付宝里正好有5块钱，可以先试用不？
<cfy> stock-cn: 试用不用钱
<ofan> stock-cn: 试用多久
<stock-cn> ofan: 5块试用一个月吧
<ofan> 。。。
<adam8157> ...
<Richard_MA> 这里的irc是加密传输的吗？
<Ml_hoo> 50快是不是10个月哦？
<ofan> Ml_hoo: 9 RMB/月
<Ml_hoo> 谁有要玩的IRC频道 啊？
<Ml_hoo> 第一次上这个，感觉好玩
<cfy> gDD: hi
<gDD> cfy: :)
<cfy> ofan: 这你不能像发改委一样啊
<cfy> ofan: 寒假涨多少
<ofan> cfy: 不清楚，反正想要涨
<Richard_MA> !cfy test.
<cfy> ofan: ...
<ofan> 支出太多了
<cfy> ofan: 涨多少
<cfy> ofan: 快想啊
<cfy> ofan: 那我要考虑买下
<ofan> cfy: 你就按原价吧
<ofan> 还没想好
<cfy> ofan: 好嘞
<cfy> ofan: 不过我得试试，别倒是我家那sb isp也不能
<cfy> ofan: 应该不会
<ofan> cfy: 也行
<cfy> ofan: 好，jcss
<Freebuilder> 论坛慢如蜗牛，回帖就像便秘！
<cfy> ....
<Ml_hoo> 在irssi中怎么屏蔽系统消息额？？？
<Ml_hoo> 例如某人的加入和推出消息的屏蔽
<gDD> Ml_hoo:  irssi block system message
<Kamea> 手机第一次充电,充多长时间?
<Ml_hoo> gDD: 怎么设置拦截？
<adam8157> roylez_: http://disfunksioneel.blogspot.com/2011/04/linux-software-dependencies.html
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: disfunksioneel: A nice picture of (dependency) hell
<roylez_> adam8157: 不错
<Kamea> gebjgd: 你的Desire第一次充电,充了多长时间?
<gDD> Ml_hoo: http://www.google.com/search?q=irssi+block+system+message
<sevk> gDD ⇪ t: irssi block system message - Google 搜索
<Ml_hoo> gDD: 多谢
 * sevk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Ml_hoo> 被墙了，唉
<Kandu> Ml_hoo: /ignore * parts joins quits
 * sevk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * sevk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Ml_hoo> Kandu: 额
<like_summer> yourem
<like_summer> 有人吗？
<yhlfh> 有啊
<like_summer> dabao 在吗？
<yhlfh> 不太清楚
<like_summer> 这个是unburtu中文网的吗
<yhlfh> 不是
<yhlfh> 这个是ubuntu中文irc频道
<like_summer> 是不是从中文网的首页点 chat 就进到这零？
<yhlfh> 可能吧
<like> guoran
<like> 果然是这里啊
<like> 哈哈哈
<like_summer> 我从首页进来零
<like_summer> like,  我自己么
 * tenzu 满血复活
<zoufeng_> 我现在发现实体机安装Ubuntu卸载非常的麻烦
<yhlfh> 格式化一下不OK了吗？
<like> 我是用wubi装的
<jyfl987> 呵呵 刚提交代码
<zoufeng_> 不是，因为Ubuntu把Win7的引导搞乱了
<jyfl987> back to chatting mode
<yhlfh> 那win7能引导吗？
<zoufeng_> 单单格式化后win7就没法引导了
<iCookie> 咨询一下 有没有linux下的日语背单词软件
<soiamso> zoufeng_: 卸载方法只有一个，格式化
<yhlfh> 那是因为grub找不到配置文件了
<zoufeng_> 就是啊
<test3> bcdsect
<yhlfh> 重装windows引导
<zoufeng_> 怎么装？
<zoufeng_> 求指教
<soiamso> zoufeng_: 没有用过win7
<zoufeng_> 用过
<zoufeng_> 但是只有重装WIN7
<soiamso> zoufeng_: 如果按照xp 的方法，用光盘恢复win7 引导
<zoufeng_> 就是点击修复吗？
<zoufeng_> 能否详细？
<soiamso> zoufeng_: xp 没有点击的哦，xp相对那时候的rh9 在这个方面就落后得多
<zoufeng_> 我是说WIN7光盘安装是不是有修复这一项的选择吗？
<soiamso> zoufeng_: 你在win7里面装虚拟机玩linux就可以，如果你不是主要用 linux的话
<soiamso> zoufeng_: google 之
<zoufeng_> 但是那样我的机子配置就跟不上了
<yhlfh> zoufeng_: 那就留着Linux
<soiamso> zoufeng_: 能跑win7的机器...
<yhlfh> 为什么要卸载
<soiamso> zoufeng_: 你要求真高
<yhlfh> zoufeng_: 我就是以前发生过这种问题，所以/boot都是单独分区的。装坏了不怕grub出错
<yhlfh> 至少能引导
<soiamso> zoufeng_: 你也不需要linux 运行些什么吧
<zoufeng_> 那是因为Ubuntu有一个软件降级没有成功导致无法进入桌面
<yhlfh> zoufeng_: fixmbr或clear mbr
<like> ubuntu 里面都是外国吗
 * test3 路过
<metbsd> 估计都是wai guo ren
<leizhicheng> 咋这里应该没外国人的吧。。
<like> 都在说英语
<like> 木有看懂唉
<like_summer> 管理员在不再呢？
<yhlfh> 应该在吧
<leizhicheng> 可以去找管理聊聊看。。
<leizhicheng> 嘿嘿。。
<like> 吃饭了吗
<leizhicheng> 九点多了。。再过会就可以吃宵夜了。。
<cfy> Kandu: 出来
<cfy> Kandu: 有人找你了
<cfy> Kandu: 快出来啊
<cfy> Kandu: 李荧碧
<Kandu> cfy: 呃
<cfy> Kandu: 有映象么？
<Kandu> cfy: 有
<cfy> Kandu: 没事了，你忙你的吧，我和她聊聊
<cfy> Kandu: 在不？问你个问题啊
<cfy> Kandu: $ avr-gcc -Wall -Wextra -mmcu=atmega128 -Os b.c -L/usr/lib/binutils/avr/2.22/ldscripts/
<stanley> gtalk群杂回事阿。
<cfy> Kandu: 这样字仍然说 /usr/libexec/gcc/avr/ld: cannot open linker script file ldscripts/avr51.x: No such file or directory
<cfy> Kandu: 可，那个目录下明明有avr51.x啊
<Kandu> cfy: 不懂
<cfy> Kandu: 我指-L不是制定ld的搜索路径么？
<cfy> Kandu: 优先级咋样的？
<Kandu> cfy: link script 是 lib 麼?
<Kandu> cfy: 要不試試 -Xlinker -Tldscripts/avr51.x
<cfy> Kandu: 我把 /usr/avr/lib/ldscripts -> /usr/lib/binutils/avr/2.22/ldscripts/
<cfy> Kandu: 然后错误提示变了
 * cfy pasted "" at http://paste2.org/get/1796811
<Kandu> cfy: 我奇怪的是 ld script 是搜索出來的？不是都用 -T 來指定麼
<cfy> Kandu: 不知道。。。我不清楚这写
<loiac> gnome调节cpu频率那个问题有解决方案了么？
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 装了Win7和Ubuntu双系统后怎么将grub去掉，而是设置win7的引导项？如果ubuntu发生错误，win7进不去 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355138 怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xj174850 — 2011-11-25 22:05 
<cfy> microcai: 尴尬了我crossdev -t avr产生的东西，跑到gentoo-zh里面去了
<cfy> microcai: 不知道为啥
<loiac> gnome调节cpu频率那个问题有解决方案了么？
<zoufeng_> 请问/boot单独分区有什么好处？
<mao> loiac, 刚好我刚才编译内核的时候遇到了cpu频率的问题，你在/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/里面可以看到cpu频率的一些信息，也可以更改
<zoufeng_> 没有什么人？
<mao> zoufeng_, /boot分区里放的是内核和一些其他文件
<zoufeng_> 帮帮忙啊？
<cfy> zoufeng_: 这么说吧，把/boot分成ext2,然后你只要内核支持，你就可以完全随意选择你的/分区格式了
<cfy> zoufeng_: 而且也做到了系统和引导无关（如果你不自动挂载/boot的话）
<mao> zoufeng_, 对，只要加载了内核其他什么都好说了
<zoufeng_> 是不是这样：Ubuntu重装后照样可以引导WIN7？
<mao> zoufeng_, 引导系统启动是grub的工作
<mao> zoufeng_, 或者lilo
<test3> grub都分好几种。。。
<loiac> mao: 我用的cpufrequlits调节的  关键问题是我配置的是conservative  开机时也是这个  但是一进gnome就变成ondemand了  我就想找着gnome设置cpu频率的配置文件在哪  
<zoufeng_> 也就说/boot的分区不被损坏，重装Ubuntu对原来的WIN7没有什么影响？
<mao> loiac, 我也遇到了同样的问题，所以我直接编译内核了
<loiac> zoufeng_: 这么说吧  我觉boot单独分区的最大作用就是你想在/下尝试新的格式  而grub引导不了  这时候你就设置一个boot的分区 这样不管你的/是什么格式你都可以用grub引导进系统了
<loiac> mao：解决了么？
<loiac> mao: 我觉得你的付出有点大了……  而且如果是gnome有什么配置控制着cpu的话你就是编译内核它还是会被gnome修改吧？
<mao> loiac, 或者你echo "conservative" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<loiac> mao: 我就是不想手动调了
<loiac> mao: 手动的话我就直接用cpufreq-selector -g conservative了
<zoufeng_> 可不可以这样：我把/boot单独复制备份，等出事后再用LIVEcd把复制的/boot覆盖原来的？
<mao> loiac, 怪了，我发誓我刚才启动系统的时候明明是 conservative,现在又变成了ondemand
<mao> loiac, 看来是有什么地方给修改了
<loiac> zoufeng_: 你不动你的/分区的话应该是可以的  没那个必要  你要是/不用btrfs就没单独分区的必要  一开始boot单独分区是因为引导不识别太大的分区  现在不存在这个问题了   没那个必要
<loiac> mao: 就是说啊   所以我才找解决办法呢  问了好多天了  
<loiac> mao原来gnome2的时候可以用gconf-edit修改  这个方法gnome3不能用了
<loiac> mao: 我也掉了……
<mao> loiac,刚才我是重启了系统
<loiac> mao: 这样啊……我是掉了
<mao> loiac, 启动系统后一分钟被修改了
<loiac> mao: 别试了  我都试了三四天了
<mao> loiac, 一定得找到，要不然太闹心了
 * like_summer 跳一下
<loiac> mao:  他应该是这样，进桌面之后一些进程开始修改cpu频率  不过 修改是有一个过程的  所以你会觉得过一会儿才会变
<loiac> mao: 我也是觉得闹心……
<loiac> mao: 折腾几天了……
<loiac> mao: 基本能找的地方我都找了
<mao> loiac, 要是能知道某个文件都被哪些进程修改过就好了
<loiac> mao: 没有相关的配置  
<loiac> mao: 这个不大懂  我用日至查看器查看相关的东西  也找不到相关的信息
<mao> loiac, /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq这个文件夹里本来是converse,过了一会就变成了ondemand
<loiac> mao: 是啊
<loiac> mao: 应该是gnome做的手脚
<mao> loiac, 应该是这样的
<mao> loiac, 你说它哪来这么大的权限啊
<loiac> mao: 现在就是找不到相关的配置
<microcai> cfy:  hiu
<microcai> cfy:  hi
<loiac> mao: 不清楚  不过我用cpufreq-selestor也不用sudo
<mao> loiac, 你有没有试着不让Power Management开机启动
<loiac> mao: 而且cpufreq-selestor是默认安装的
<loiac> loiac：没有
<loiac> mao: 没有
<mao> loiac, 我重启了啊，试试
<loiac> mao: 好的   加油
<Kandu> loiac: 貼出 /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils 瞧瞧?
<mao> loiac, 不是....
<Kamea> gebjgd: 把你的Andchat发给俺
<jiejie> 若若的问下python，dict数据转换成list后如何让它不要排序？？
<loiac> ?
<loiac> dict可以转成list？你不想排序不用这个特性不就行了？
<Evanescence> jiejie: dict 怎么转成 list啊?
<jiejie> Evanescence: var = list(dict)
<jiejie> Evanescence: 问题是它默认貌似排序我的dict元素了。。。郁闷啊
<Evanescence> jiejie: 还能这样的啊. 神奇了
<wishstudio> jiejie: 你要怎么样
<jiejie> wishstudio: 我不想list后排序。。。
<wishstudio> jiejie: 不排序按什么顺序？dict 本来就是无序存储的
<jiejie> cauthority.url_tab[self.check_url] = cauthority.authority_tab.copy()
<jiejie>         cauthority.url_tab[self.get_url] = {"jojo" : "jojo"}
<jiejie>         print("urls = %s" % list(cauthority.url_tab))
<jiejie> wishstudio: 按我依次加入的顺序。。。
<jiejie> wishstudio: 我先self.check_url的
<wishstudio> jiejie: dict 是无序存储的
<wishstudio> jiejie: 所以不知道你加入的顺序
<jiejie> wishstudio: 额。。。那有没其他方式可以做到有序？
<wishstudio> jiejie: 你用 dict 是为了快速查找么
<Evanescence> jiejie: 给list排序?
<jiejie> wishstudio: 主要是为了存储disc数据，同时又需要关联相应的key
<wishstudio> jiejie: 那没好的方法了。。
<jiejie> Evanescence: 我不想让dict转换成list的时候排序。。。
<wishstudio> jiejie: 可以给每一项额外存储一下这是第几个。。
<wishstudio> jiejie: 或者另外开一个 list 存储
<jiejie> wishstudio: 悲剧了。。。那我不方便迭代了。。。。
<wishstudio> jiejie: dict 不可能做到既保持顺序又能快速查找……你肯定要牺牲一个
<wishstudio> jiejie: 另外开一个 list 迭代它好了
<jiejie> wishstudio: 这样啊。。。那确实悲剧了。。。。
<jiejie> wishstudio: 谢谢喔，刚学的py
<wishstudio> jiejie: 不用谢，表示其实俺不会python。。
<jiejie> wishstudio: 那你知道dict无序的？
<jiejie> －。－！
<wishstudio> jiejie: 学过数据结构就该知道dict无序吧。。
<jiejie> wishstudio: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jiejie> wishstudio: 那也得看py真实的规则实现嘛
<wishstudio> jiejie: 不管它用hash还是bst肯定都是无序的
<MeaCulpa_> ai
<jiejie> wishstudio: 总有默认顺序，我只是数据结构强转了嘛，悲剧
<wishstudio> jiejie: 最好的方法还是另外用一个表存顺序，python 不可能默认实现这东西了因为浪费空间而且很少用到
<jiejie> wishstudio: 需要用到第二个数据结构，我表示很纠结
<wishstudio> jiejie: 当然有顺序，但是用hash的话hash里的顺序也不是你要的顺序
<wishstudio> jiejie: 多加个复杂度又没变化，无所谓了。。
<jiejie> wishstudio: 审美纠结
<jiejie> wishstudio: 我果断洗漱去了。。。在想想。。。
<wishstudio> jiejie: 挥～
<MeaCulpa_> list有顺序就够了
<lm_> unity 关机快捷键是什么
<lm_> 有谁知道吗
<pocoyo> 鬼知道
<lm_> 呵呵
<lm_> 我才发现，快捷方式，更多，那里有关机，把它拉出来就可以WIN+1.2.3.。。
<alvin_rxg> 谁会按 win+1.2.3.4 来关机啊？。。
<pocoyo> ..
<pocoyo> .
<cfy> ...
<microcai> cfy:  ?
<microcai> cfy:  在了
<microcai> cfy: 这是 crossdev 弄的
<cfy> microcai: 嗯，我弄错了
<cfy> microcai: 没看自己文档 :)
<cfy> microcai: 没仔细看文档:)
<Kamea> gebjgd: 在手机上怎么用Ssh
<None2> 我用connectbot
<Kamea> 从哪下的?
<None2> 我是android手机，直接用豌豆荚下
<Kamea> 是什么?
<None2> 什么“是什么”？
<Kamea> 我想从菜市场下,但它提示我的帐户没关联Android
<None2> 我也是，想从android市场下，提示没关联
<Kamea> 豌豆荚是手机自带的?
<None2> 不是，电脑上的客户端
<Kamea> 哦
<None2> http://wandoujia.com/
<sevk> None2 ⇪ ti: 豌豆荚·Android手机助手·应用安装·影音下载·安全备份·通讯录管理·短信群发
<Kamea> Htc多好呀,直接从手机下
<None2> 我没用过HTC的，我用的是摩托罗拉的手机
<keyboard> 有人在玩linux吗？
<keyboard> 打错了
<Kamea> 我也是Moto
<maxupeng> 请问一下在C中，int volatile *a/volatile int *a/int * volatile a这三种形式该怎么区别啊
 * microcai 因为升级了 glibc , 所以， 1355 个软件全部重新编译 ing ~~~
<keyboard> 应该说有人在玩英雄无敌3吗？
<keyboard> for linux
<keyboard> 貌似现在没地方下载了啊
<None2> 什么游戏，没听说过啊
<wishstudio> microcai: 为啥要重新编译……
<microcai> wishstudio:  glibc-2.14 和 glibc-2.13 比有二进制不兼容问题
<wishstudio> microcai: 2.14 现在用靠谱么……
<alvin_rxg> microcai: gentoo?
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  en
 * microcai 期待明天早上起来就编译好了
<alvin_rxg> keyboard: 是说这个么？ http://www.lgdb.org/game/heroes_might_and_magic_iii_vcmi
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Heroes of Might and Magic III (VCMI) | Linux game database
<alvin_rxg> microcai: gentoo 这么折腾好浪费电…
<microcai> wishstudio:  glibc-2.14 已经被unmask 了
<wishstudio> microcai: 好吧原来gentoo已经升了啊……
<microcai> alvin_rxg: 啥？！
<wishstudio> microcai: 嗯才看到。。
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 你花一晚上时间的电了呀。
<microcai> wishstudio:  arch Fedora 都老早就升了
<microcai> alvin_rxg: 我还在上网啊
<keyboard> alvin_rxg, 是的，我一看地图就知道了哈
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  已经编译了 50+ 软件了
<moriramar> microcai, 你在編譯什麼？
<microcai> moriramar: 重新编译 world 
<keyboard> alvin_rxg, 没地方下载啊
<moriramar> microcai, 原因是？
<wishstudio> microcai: 我升gcc-4.6.1编译1100个包用了大概20个小时
<microcai> moriramar:  emerge -e system world --jobs=8 --keep-going 
<alvin_rxg> keyboard: 正式版还没推出，你可以 svn 的
<microcai> wishstudio: 恩
<moriramar> microcai, 就為了glibc或者gcc升級？
<microcai> wishstudio: 测试过了， system 有  5 百多个包，用了 2个半小时
<keyboard> alvin_rxg, 我记得以前有地方下载的，后来不知道怎么回事所有的下载点都关闭了
<microcai> wishstudio: 这次估计需要 10 个小时吧
<alvin_rxg> keyboard: 下载后自己编译 http://vcmi.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/vcmi/trunk/?view=tar
<wishstudio> microcai: 我貌似最后100个包用了10个多小时……
<keyboard> alvin_rxg, 哦哦，谢谢
<alvin_rxg> keyboard: 这个也行 http://sourceforge.net/projects/vcmi/files/vcmi/0.86/
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: VCMI Project - Browse /vcmi/0.86 at SourceForge.net
<keyboard> alvin_rxg, 才这么点大啊？
<alvin_rxg> keyboard: 那你要多大？
<keyboard> alvin_rxg, 刚刚下载的才1.2M，这可是游戏哇
<alvin_rxg> 可能那些 data 还是需要原版的吧
<keyboard> alvin_rxg, 而且地图也有很多的
<alvin_rxg> 那就是 data 
<keyboard> alvin_rxg, 哦哦
<microcai> wishstudio: 呵呵
<keyboard> alvin_rxg, 网上说是某公司开发的，不是原公司开发的，后来那个公司倒闭了。
<alvin_rxg> keyboard: vcmi 仅仅是个 引擎
<microcai> wishstudio: 上次 emerge systemd  firefox office 这些大头 居然也被重新编译了，不然要不了那么多小时
<microcai> wishstudio: s/systemd/system/g
<keyboard> alvin_rxg, 哦，我还有一个问题，你能帮我解决吗？嘿嘿
<alvin_rxg> 1个小时后可以。现在不行
<wishstudio> wishstudio: 为啥 system 会带出 firefox...
<keyboard> alvin_rxg, ubuntu10.04，前段时间装了eva，也就是等于装了qt3,今天想装aliwangwang,提示要安装qt4，于是今天update,又安装了qt4，可是刚刚安装完，又说缺少什么别的东西。我找一下哈。
<keyboard> alvin_rxg, ok，你忙
<wishstudio> microcai: 为啥 system 会带出 firefox...
<wishstudio> microcai: 还有就是面对 c++ 惨不忍睹的编译速度KDE用户压力相当大
<microcai> wishstudio: 还有 thunderbord 
<microcai> wishstudio: 还有 thunderbird 
<microcai> wishstudio: 我的 system 里还有一堆的 kde 
<microcai> wishstudio: 呵呵
<microcai> wishstudio: 上次 emerge system 主要是测试电脑编译性能的
<wishstudio> microcai: 你自己加进去的……？。。
<wishstudio> microcai: 你开 --jobs=8 了还加 -j 吗？
<alen_> anyone knew about Etoile??????
<microcai> wishstudio:  MAKEOPTS=-j1 emerge --jobs=8 
<microcai> wishstudio: 否则  64 个 gcc 跑起来不死翘翘
<wishstudio> microcai: 感觉上 -jobs=8 应该比 -j8 效率高啊……
<wishstudio> microcai: 下次试试
<cfy> microcai: plaudis怎么样？
<microcai> cfy:  啥？
 * cfy 在做一遍crossdev,不行就睡觉去了
<wishstudio> cfy: paladius?
<cfy> microcai: paludis
<microcai> cfy: 不懂
<microcai> cfy: 是啥东西？
<wishstudio> 好吧。。
<cfy> microcai: Paludis is an alternative package manager to Portage written in C++ and bash. It has C++, python, and ruby bindings. It's fast and stable enough for everyday use.
<cfy> microcai: 不是吧，你应该知道啊
<microcai> cfy: 哦
<cfy> 好像还是不行，看来。。。。。
<microcai> cfy: 你说那个啊
<microcai> cfy:  我想说的是： 什么玩意。
<cfy> microcai: 是啊
<cfy> 。。。
<microcai> cfy: 破坏了和 portage 的兼容性
<cfy> microcai: 这样子啊。。。
<wishstudio> microcai: 破坏兼容性？
<microcai> wishstudio:  cfy 是啊
<microcai> wishstudio:  cfy  和 portage 后来不兼容了
<wishstudio> microcai: 这样啊。。
<wishstudio> microcai: 我还是等新的portage被开发出来吧。。
<wishstudio> microcai: 说实话 gentoo 现在的 portage 开发太慢了
<cfy> microcai: 你搞过crossdev么？
<microcai> wishstudio: 
<cfy> microcai: 弄个avr手动太多了
<microcai> wishstudio:  portage 没啥需要改进的啦
<microcai> cfy:  ... crossdev 经常用啊
<cfy> microcai: 我准备今天晚些时候再看看文档，不行装alien包了
<cfy> microcai: avr呢？
<cfy> microcai: crossdev -t avr不行啊
<microcai> cfy: ?
<microcai> cfy: 哪能这样
<cfy> microcai: 都不能通过安装啊，别说后来的avr-gcc了
<microcai> cfy:  avr 是啥？
<cfy> microcai: 那你crossdev啥？
<cfy> microcai: 单片机
<microcai> cfy:   ... ...
<cfy> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Crossdev
<microcai> cfy: 只有已经有 linux 的才能用 crossdev 的
<sevk> cfy ⇪ t: Crossdev - Gentoo Linux Wiki
<cfy> avr的部分还是草稿啊
<cfy> microcai: 没有啊
<cfy> microcai: 可以的。
<wishstudio> microcai: 个人觉得 portage问题太多了吧………………
<microcai> cfy:  gentoo wiki 我这里打不开
<microcai> cfy:  你那里解析出来啥 ip ?
<cfy> microcai: 我看看
<wishstudio> microcai: 单一个性能问题就很有改进空间。。
<cfy> microcai: 07.98.216.138
<cfy> microcai: 207.98.216.138
 * cfy 没装dig...
<wishstudio> microcai: 还有 gentoo 的 portage 不知道哪年才能迁移到 git
<microcai> cfy:  got it 
<cfy> wishstudio: funtoo啊
<microcai> wishstudio: 恩
<wishstudio> cfy: 就是因为gentoo发展太慢才有funtoo啊
<cfy> wishstudio: 嗯，没试过。
<cfy> 老版本的，希望成功啊。。。crossdev
 * microcai 加油啊，还有 1140 个包
<cfy> ....
<microcai> cfy:  妒忌？
<microcai> cfy: 咋了？ 好 U 你羡慕啥啊
<microcai> cfy:  U 好没办法
<cfy> microcai: U是啥？
<cfy> microcai: 感觉你包好多。。
<microcai> cfy:  U 是 cpu
<cfy> microcai: 你在不在中国啊
<microcai> cfy:  在帝都
<cfy> microcai: 感觉几次你都是这个时候出来。。。
<cfy> microcai: 哦。那夜猫子
<microcai> cfy: 明天周末
<microcai> cfy: 平时很早睡觉
<cfy> microcai: 你电脑有用加密么？
<microcai> cfy: 早上8点就得出门上班去啊
<cfy> microcai: 否则你电脑一背偷，我们就危险了。。。
<cfy> 呵呵
<microcai> cfy:  公司配的工作电脑用的 luks 加密的
<microcai> cfy: 怕电脑不属于我后秘密泄漏
<cfy> microcai: 整个/?
<microcai> cfy:  /home 分区
<cfy> microcai: 那管理gentoo-zh的呢？
<cfy> microcai: 我上个debian,/加密。。。
<cfy> /usr/libexec/gcc/avr/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/avr/4.5.3/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc
<microcai> cfy:  / 加密没必要
<cfy> 不得不说，我不知道如何解决这个问题。。。。
<cfy> 貌似和multilib有关。。。
<microcai> cfy:  如果 / 加密我会使用 UEFI 提供的整个硬盘加密功能
<cfy> microcai: 哦
<cfy> 我还是不甘心
<cfy> 装个稳定的crossdev,再全部试一遍。。。
<microcai> cfy: ?
<cfy> microcai: 失败了
<microcai> cfy:  crossdev 已经很好啦
<cfy> microcai: 但是avr啊
<microcai> cfy: 大部分的包编译的还是很快的哈
<microcai> cfy: 给 world 全部升级的意义在哪里？
<cfy> microcai: 编译不成功啊
<cfy> microcai: 我说crossdev -t avr
<cfy> microcai: 费电？
<cfy> microcai: 烤机？
<wishstudio> microcai: 没任何意义。。
<microcai> wishstudio: gentoo-user 上有人升级了 glibc 系统就失灵了
<microcai> wishstudio: 别人的建议就是 emerge -e world 
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 我表示貌似已经升级过glibc
<cfy> 2.14.1
<cfy> 估计还是没戏，
<cfy> 这次再不行。。。。。真想装deb包了
<microcai> cfy: 会不会是 glibc 的问题哈哈
<microcai> cfy: 我表示 gcc 还在 4.5 中
<cfy> microcai: 不会吧。反正各种问题啊 
<microcai> cfy: 你咋就那么激进啊
<wishstudio> microcai: glibc 这种包是真拿他没办法……
<cfy> microcai: 我表示解决不来啊
<cfy> microcai: 激进？
<cfy> microcai: 啊有啊
<microcai> cfy:  gcc 4.6 
<cfy> microcai: 我是 4.5.3-r1 啊
 * microcai 考机，洗澡睡觉
<cfy> 这次crossdev -t avr再失败，我就装deb包去
 * microcai  还有 1000+  个包
 * microcai 已经编译了一个小时了！
 * microcai 999 个包
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: ...
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 你在emerge -e ?
<MeaCulpa_> 我升gcc, glibc都不-e...
<microcai> MeaCulpa yes
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  yes
<MeaCulpa_> 何必呢
<MeaCulpa_> 换架构阿
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  据说 glibc-2.14 break ABI 
<MeaCulpa_> hmm...
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  已经有人升级后 pam 挂了
<microcai> MeaCulpa_: 我是怕万一。所以就 -e 
<MeaCulpa_> 我还是2.12
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  what ?!
<MeaCulpa_> portage动态masked. 2.12
<MeaCulpa_> Available versions:  (2.2) ~2.9_p20081201-r3!s 2.10.1-r1!s 2.11.3!s ~2.12.1-r3!s 2.12.2!s ~2.13-r2!s ~2.13-r4!s ~2.14!s ~2.14.1!s **9999!s
<MeaCulpa_> 	{crosscompile_opts_headers-only debug gd glibc-omitfp hardened multilib nls profile selinux vanilla}
<MeaCulpa_>      Installed versions:  2.12.2(2.2)!s(11:48:11 AM 11/02/2011)(multilib nls -crosscompile_opts_headers-only -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp -hardened -profile -selinux -vanilla)
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 你看，我没有mask 2.12+, 照样不会自己升的
<MeaCulpa_> portage 2.2动态把他从world里drop掉了
<MeaCulpa_> 所以我每晚升级，并不会升吧
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  ... ...
<MeaCulpa_> 可能-e不一样? 你至少现emerge -e system
<MeaCulpa_> 所以-e不怎么好
<MeaCulpa_> uDN world 平滑
<MeaCulpa_> 话说PAM爆掉又不是什么大不了的
<MeaCulpa_> 所有的Gentooer 08年都经历过
 * microcai 睡觉
<MeaCulpa1> 01:31 < MeaCulpa_> 话说PAM爆掉又不是什么大不了的
<MeaCulpa1> 01:31 < MeaCulpa_> 所有的Gentooer 08年都经历过
<MeaCulpa1> 01:32 < MeaCulpa_> 那次一水的笨笨删了pam 然后wget都废掉
<MeaCulpa1> 01:33 < MeaCulpa_> 世界上所有用2008.0 装gentoo的，都删过PAM
<MeaCulpa1> 01:33 < MeaCulpa_> Gentoo就这点好，折腾看上去很恐怖，但是有全世界人陪你折腾，就安心了
<MeaCulpa1> 地震了...
 * MeaCulpa1 睡觉，各位晚安
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: ChinaNetCom 的 route 最近很慢
<knownbad> 哦
<knownbad> 肯定在sniffing
<knownbad> 你该不会在攻击他们吧？
<alvin_rxg> 没有啊。正常上网啊
<knownbad> 那就是贱猫了
<houge> 测试
<sevk> houge, ....  ㍙ 
<mert> 有人在吗
<fivesheep> 有
<knownbad> 没，人类灭亡了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 没去购物啊?
<knownbad> 2012年提早到了
<knownbad> 才不干呢，资本主义的陷阱。
<knownbad> 你去了？  买了什么？
<knownbad> 省钱约muchacha出去算了。
<knownbad> mert: 你得在这里问。  反正我也不懂。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 没.. 等会去看看
<mert> 触发了visualbell算不算client bell alert,可是这窗口管理器的urgent hint 根本就没反应...
<knownbad> 干嘛不省下来找个女孩？  起码晚上有人暖你的被窝。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你不也没有
<fivesheep> 起作用的, 只是你的大脑
<fivesheep> lol
<knownbad> 快来了。
<knownbad> 还有我的手。
<fivesheep> 你只能这样麻醉自己了
<knownbad> 加上各种的护手霜。
<fivesheep> 别忘了时间是可以无穷分割的.. 你等完这一刻, 还有无数个下一个刻你需要等待
<fivesheep> 无限个..
<fivesheep> 这意味着, 你永远等不到
<knownbad> 还好，年纪大了后就好些。
<knownbad> 都面谈过了。
<fivesheep> 签证包都拿了么
<knownbad> 或是明天我们都死了。
<fivesheep> 那不需要. 你自己死了就可以
<fivesheep> 最少伤害
<fivesheep> 对这个世界
<knownbad> 没，我少寄了个文件原件。
<knownbad> 不行，我得为民除害。  你住哪里？
<Pip> 人越来越少
<Pip> 以前上百人，去哪儿了？
<alvin_rxg> Pip: 冬眠，提前准备 2012
<Pip> lol
<Pip> 不错
<alvin_rxg> 准备晚餐～
<knownbad> 没，像他这么胡说八道的都已抓取关了。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 回监狱了？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 为民除害? 
<knownbad> 是啊，在我死前把你干掉。
<fivesheep> oh. 你太看得起我了, 我不值得那机票的钱
<fivesheep> 你留着, 买点好吃的
<fivesheep> 做个饱死鬼
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你做事情这样丢三落四, 老婆不怪罪么.. 
<fivesheep> knownbad: 等待移民的心情, 很压抑的
<fivesheep> 浮躁的
<knownbad> 是哦，我去dimsum去。
<fivesheep> 我昨天吃过了
<fivesheep> 你们那dimsum行不行啊
<knownbad> 快递了去，12/28到。
<fivesheep> 快递丢了呢?
<knownbad> 可以，现蒸的。
<fivesheep> 税单?
<knownbad> 点了后再上，比在车上放个半天好。
<knownbad> 财务保证。
<fivesheep> oh
<fivesheep> 要60k么
<fivesheep> 现在
<fivesheep> 听说要求高了很多
<fivesheep> 不过有房子大概不需要那么多
<knownbad> 据说60k可以申请3个移民。
<fivesheep> o
<knownbad> 我哪来的房子？
<knownbad> 60k都没有。
<fivesheep> 你又不是湾区..
<fivesheep> 你成天去嫖么
<Pip> 600k or 60k ?
<Pip> 申请美国移民这么容易啊？
<knownbad> ？
<fivesheep> .. 如果不去嫖, 我觉得美国的钱很够用啊...
<fivesheep> 或者赌
<knownbad> 湾区有养鸡场？
<knownbad> 你去过？
<fivesheep> san diego
<fivesheep> 我朋友说的
<fivesheep> 跨国境
<fivesheep> $100
<knownbad> TJ?
<fivesheep> 包酒店吃喝了
<knownbad> 嗯听说过但没去过。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 组织一下.. 咱一起去?
<knownbad> 以前海军训练就在san diego。
<fivesheep> 你还当过兵?
<knownbad> 同事常去。
<knownbad> reserve.
<fivesheep> 台湾的老哥, 最喜欢干这个啊.. 我老家那有个小岛, 经常有一大堆台湾的嫖客去玩
<knownbad> 没吧？  那是投共的。
<knownbad> 他们去让祖国统战的。
<knownbad> 只刚好是女的同志。
<cJether> ……
<alvin_rxg> EE
<alvin_rxg> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<fivesheep> knownbad: 原来如此
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我说他们蛇头鼠眼, 原来是共匪
<knownbad> 台湾还是有点大男人主义。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 介绍几个台湾妹啊... 她们说话的声音, 太....了
<knownbad> 怎么了？
<fivesheep> 听着全身发抖
<fivesheep> (口爹)
<alvin_rxg> 让我听听
<alvin_rxg> 嗲？
<fivesheep> 为什么是这样子... 
<fivesheep> 拼音是啥
<alvin_rxg> dia
<fivesheep> die 找不到
<fivesheep> ..
<fivesheep> 日
<knownbad> 会吗？  我觉的台湾口音重呢。
<alvin_rxg> 台湾的口音挺好的啊
<fivesheep> 为什么是这样子...  <-- 你们的说话方式
<knownbad> 娇声娇气的？
<fivesheep> 对
<fivesheep> 男孩子, 女孩子...
<knownbad> 没，我认识的几个都没有。
<fivesheep> 都三四十了...
<alvin_rxg> 就是很多时候 mandarin 4声的时候，台湾 2声
<knownbad> 哦，年纪大的越会。
<knownbad> 装年轻嘛。
<knownbad> 这好似倒过来。  北京腔对台湾人来说也蛮恶心的。
<alvin_rxg> 偶也不喜欢。我们方言的语音和粤语比较接近
<alvin_rxg> cantonese
<fivesheep> 出门
<alvin_rxg> 放狗
<knownbad> 粤语的习惯用词太多很难懂。  台湾话也是。
<knownbad> 用词都写不出来。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你不是台湾人么？怎么难懂了？
<alvin_rxg> 不是有专门的粤语输入法了都
<alvin_rxg> 得，继续准备晚餐去。土豆应该煮好了
<knownbad> 粤语和台湾话都很口语，不好学。
<knownbad> 你不是去睡的吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: webqq 打不开了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: win7 starter 安装usb制作中
<alvin_rxg> =.=  不是很简单的事么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ultraiso 一下搞定了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我这里能打开
<alvin_rxg> 呃…
<alvin_rxg> 真是的…不知道最近咋回事，部分国内页面很慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的msdnaa还能用呢
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太假了
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<^k^>  06:19
<alvin_rxg> http://www.spoj.pl/problems/ABSYS/  敲不定…
<alvin_rxg> https://raw.github.com/alvinrxg/spoj/master/p2157.c
<alvin_rxg> SHIT  啥都没改，就把数组扩大了点，既然 ac 了…
<alvin_rxg> LOL
<alvin_rxg> http://www.spoj.pl/status/ABSYS,alvin_rxg/
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Status
<fivesheep> yo
<fivesheep> 哥回来了
<ofan> yooooo
<knownbad> 捡了什么便宜货？
<ofan> 没什么便宜的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我整晚都连不上网络
<knownbad> 嗯
<knownbad> 你没死？
<alvin_rxg> iptables 能否将部分流量转移到 ssh tunnel ？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不知道为什么
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国的男人是不是像大男孩
<snugglecat> knownbad, 是不是长不大的
<ashtray> 火炎焱燚
<alvin_rxg> 妈了个逼的
<alvin_rxg> 卡死了
<alvin_rxg> i hate CHINANETCOM
<knownbad> 是啊，我下面老是长不大。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你下面的也有国籍??
<alvin_rxg> 水沝淼
<alvin_rxg> 㵘
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, chinanetcom 是啥
<knownbad> 是啊一起移民。
<knownbad> 难道还能分开申请？
<snugglecat> 我是问土生土长的
<knownbad> 难道中国不是？
<alvin_rxg> 水沝淼㵘
<knownbad> 教好儿子就好了。
<alvin_rxg> 金鑫𨰻
<snugglecat> 中国人是以成熟为优， 你没看幼儿园的越是老人精的， 越受老师的赏识??
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 把你儿子的名字换了吧，换 “𨰻”
<snugglecat> 小小的，就像哥大人
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 四个金??? 我这里乱码
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> simsun-ExtB
<alvin_rxg> 你不会没宋体吧？
<knownbad> 我外甥就是。  根本教怀了。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-26
<snugglecat> 不改。 我儿子是 俊字辈， 另一个字得有单人旁
<alvin_rxg> 我这就缺 ExtC 以上的几千个字
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 中国的观念不同。 以前听一英文老师说， 英文的 "成熟" 是个贬义词， 像苹果一样， 成熟了， 基本就离死了不远
<snugglecat> 看很多网上说到国外的， 都有些说国外的人 像 大男孩
<knownbad> 你又想多了。
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 小孩想长大，大人想不老。  那个国家不是？
<alvin_rxg> what is my ip?
<snugglecat> 有一个关键的是圆滑。
<snugglecat> 中国人父母就教小孩圆滑
<snugglecat> 人生就该是有凌有角
<snugglecat> 其它地方的小孩想长大， 并不是想将自己的菱角磨掉
<snugglecat> 再者 国内 不是小孩想长大的问题， 是父母要小孩快点成熟
<snugglecat> 国内啥都是 催熟
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 死家伙，不睡觉的？
<iGoogle> 这么早，还聊天
<snugglecat> 睡觉啊
<snugglecat> 昨晚基本连补上网
<iGoogle> 。难道是没睡着？
<snugglecat> 我刚上来不久啦
<iGoogle> 俄。还有谁活着的？你和谁聊天
<snugglecat> knownbad, 啊
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 啊
<iGoogle> 俄
<knownbad> 叫春？
<snugglecat> 我都半夜来的
<snugglecat> 半夜的就那几个
<iGoogle> nnnd 没见过年轻的，这么早起来的。
<iGoogle> snugglecat: ..
<iGoogle> 周六休息呢。都不睡懒觉
<snugglecat> 基本半夜我都不睡， 昨晚我特殊点， 上不了网
<snugglecat> 联通垄断， 还时不时不能上网。 
<iGoogle> 上不了网？就一直没睡觉？
<snugglecat> 上不了网就睡觉了啊
<alvin_rxg> 啊
<iGoogle> 哦。这人才。
<alvin_rxg> 水沝淼㵘
<iGoogle> 网虫
<snugglecat> 没有， 我都半夜忙自己的事情， 时不时在这吹水
<alvin_rxg> 火炎炏焱燚㷋爕
<iGoogle> 夜郎？ Lol
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: ..
<iGoogle> nnnd 我都奇怪，今天早上居然醒了。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 你很火了
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 对， 我是夜郎自大
<iGoogle> 平时基本睡觉到中午12点。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 叫春的城市
<alvin_rxg> 金鑫𨰻
<snugglecat> 乱码
<iGoogle> 额，4个金的，也找出来了。
<iGoogle> 有4个oxox的没
<snugglecat> 我的 inkspace 很慢了， 但以前没酱紫的， 有谁知道啥回事的么
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/YzGhb
<iGoogle> 库升级，导致不兼容，才会慢。
<snugglecat> 哦
<alvin_rxg> 〇
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 你蛋疼，找字符玩？
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<snugglecat> 土木水火金 应该都有的吧
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<snugglecat> 有四土的么
<alvin_rxg> 郑码很强大，可惜不熟练
<iGoogle> 兲兲
<snugglecat> 两土是圭
<alvin_rxg> 垚垚𡋣㙓
<iGoogle> 轟淼驫龘
<snugglecat> 五土?????
<iGoogle> 𠓗
<snugglecat> 木有四木的么
<iGoogle> 5个的没了吧
<iGoogle> 木有
<snugglecat> 应该有的
<alvin_rxg> 森𣡕
<iGoogle> 𠈌
<alvin_rxg> 𣡽
<snugglecat> 土木水火金 应该都有 1234的
<alvin_rxg> 𣓏
<snugglecat> 看不到
<iGoogle> ⅀⌬
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: simsun 装了，多大点事啊
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 装了
<snugglecat> 哦， 我去设下字体
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: simsun 放到 .fonts  然后 fv-cache -f 就ok了
<snugglecat> 我有的， 但好像是 nsimsun
<alvin_rxg> 不是
<alvin_rxg> simsunb
<snugglecat> 有了
<snugglecat> 但还是乱
<snugglecat> 我设了， 我在 xchat
<alvin_rxg> 这没关系吧
<alvin_rxg> 那你开 gucharmap 里边能不能看呢？
<snugglecat> 我设了 simsun
<snugglecat> 怎么找
<alvin_rxg> 这是 fontconfig 的事吧……
<snugglecat> 等等
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: gucharmap 里边，复制刚乱码的字符去查找呗
<snugglecat> 没有， 还是乱
<snugglecat> 我看到四个水
<snugglecat> 四个水那个在 xchat 也看到了
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: http://uploadpie.com/FXc5p  
<snugglecat> 四个木的看不到， 四金的也看不到
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 艾， 可能我的 simsun 不全
<snugglecat> 哦要设 LANG 的么， 我的环境是英文
<alvin_rxg> 无所谓
<snugglecat> 我没有 cjk .... 那俩字符集
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，你比较悲剧，不知道都整了啥
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 好吧算了， 我去忙了
<iGoogle> 谁蛋疼，安装点阵字体？
<alvin_rxg> 点阵？
<iGoogle> simsun啊
<iGoogle> 完蛋了。又想睡觉了。
<alvin_rxg> simsun 咋是点阵了啊？
<iGoogle> 。。
<snugglecat> arch 怎么升级特定软件啊 pacman -U inkspace ???
<iGoogle> 你fontforge打开字体，看带点阵不。
<snugglecat> 不对
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 貌似 微软以前的老字体都是点阵的吧
<snugglecat> arch 怎么升级特定软件啊 
<iGoogle> aptitude才好。pacman不知道。
<snugglecat> -U 不对啊， 他要文件
<knownbad> snugglecat: 装debian testing。
<snugglecat> 暂时不换， 现在继续弄 inkspace
<knownbad> 那装win7.
<knownbad> 什么是inkspace?
<metbsd> 4g内存装32bit还是64bit的win7啊
<snugglecat> inkscape
<iGoogle> nnnd 都不睡觉。我去睡觉算了。
<alvin_rxg> 他俩一起睡了？
<alvin_rxg> shit  TLE
<metbsd> 想问下，怎么看自己笔记本的电池是几芯的
<snugglecat> 该死的， 原来是 gtk2 的 style 造成 inkscape 慢， 换 qtc... 那个就好了
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 要用个人的习惯来评价一个设计的好坏吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355160 自从出了Unity和gnome-shell，许多人喷完这个喷那个，我想问：您是真的忍无可忍还是跟风骂几句？ 而且大多是因为自己的几个习惯来彻底的否定人家的设计，诚然，用户习惯也是设计必须考虑的情况。 但是，设计有时候就要打 ...
<freeayu> hi
<^k^> freeayu, 好  ㍡ 
<freeayu> morning
<metbsd> 鼠标买蓝牙的还是无线的？
<knownbad> 无线
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac264748/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 当“民间高手”遇到MMA选手 - AcFun.tv
<tenzu> roylez_: MMA是啥?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 蓝牙到底有啥应用， 我基本都没碰过蓝牙
<roylez_> tenzu: 不知道，总之是职业fighter痛揍小混混
<tenzu> roylez_: 无限缓冲中
<knownbad> 让牙齿变蓝色。
<snugglecat> 无限网卡用的是蓝牙么
<knownbad> 通常2.4ghz.
<snugglecat> ........
<snugglecat> 认真的， 无线网卡是用蓝牙么， 蓝牙到底用在哪
<snugglecat> 我的是黄牙
<Pwnna> ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 主持人太牛了。5次报摔之外，总共踢了2脚打了一拳，每次都直接击倒那小混混
<snugglecat> 我的是烟屎牙
<tenzu> roylez_: 刚缓冲9分钟
<tenzu> roylez_: 还没开打
<snugglecat> 我都上不去
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮我扫盲一下 蓝牙
<knownbad> ?
<snugglecat> 我家里没一个设备用上蓝牙的
<knownbad> 蓝牙是另一个标准化的无线。
<snugglecat> 手机也有蓝牙???
<snugglecat> o 
<knownbad> 是。
<snugglecat> 那无限网卡一般用的是蓝牙么
<snugglecat> 概念知道， 但不知道具体应用在哪
<snugglecat> 电脑要用上蓝牙要怎么做
<snugglecat> 主板上有的么， 是电脑的标配么
<snugglecat> linux 要用蓝牙 要装特别的东西么， 内核包含蓝牙驱动么
<noncod> 应该要插卡的吧，主板上没得
<knownbad> 通常在笔记本上是标准。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 酱紫
<snugglecat> 哦， 笔记本有
<snugglecat> iphone, ipod 也有的吧
<knownbad> 你的屁眼也有。
<snugglecat> 。。。。。。。
<knownbad> 不信你插看看。
<snugglecat> 苹果电脑和 ipad, iphone 相连是用的蓝牙???
<snugglecat> 苹果电脑自带蓝牙么？？
<knownbad> 有，无线的键盘和鼠标都是。
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<snugglecat> 买台苹果电脑， 和我屁眼相连， 然后 上 tube.com， 看 a 片， 就可以爆菊么
<snugglecat> 我想和 jj 相连更有意思不
<snugglecat> 我想和 jj 相连更有意思吧
<noncod> …
<knownbad> 已有了。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 给女的用的。
<knownbad> 男的给个园桶放鸟儿进去。
<snugglecat> 有没有这样的服务， 在线 xxoo， 男主角戴上摄像头。 玩家在网上看以第一人称视角看视频， 然后通过蓝牙连上jj
<snugglecat> 解决宅男的需要
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我要给男的用
<knownbad> 有啊，以前就有了。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你那个， 我只能用在爆菊
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 类似鸟儿增大器。
<snugglecat> .......
<knownbad> 像个管子套上鸟儿。
<snugglecat> 那我用上两个， 一个爆菊， 一个和女主角 ooxx
<snugglecat> 一个放屁眼一个套鸟儿
<knownbad> 是啊，双向快感。
<snugglecat> 哈哈
<snugglecat> 接上俩屏幕
<knownbad> 你应该快高潮了吧？
<snugglecat> 快了
 * snugglecat 说说就高潮了
<knownbad> 听起来你已很兴奋了。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<Evanescence> 我叉, 进来就见到这等神棍
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 在讨论蓝牙啊
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 你们都是牛人啊
<snugglecat> 你去看 log 啊
<snugglecat> 话题转向是某人说屁眼也是蓝牙， 我借题发挥而已
<knownbad> 妈的，怪我。
<knownbad> 你自个在爽着。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<snugglecat> 该死
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<moriramar> knownbad, snugglecat, 您倆真是……
<snugglecat> 那 k 是因为我 “呵呵” 后去逛论坛的么
<snugglecat> 怎么我 呵呵， 他也呵呵
<keyboard> 求英雄无敌3作弊
<knownbad> 下水饺加冰淇淋去。
<snugglecat> ....
<keyboard> 另，攻城的时候为什么城墙下面的水沟或者是别的什么东西不起作用？
<keyboard> snugglecat, 有没有英雄无敌 irc?嘿嘿
<snugglecat> keyboard, 你找着
<snugglecat> 有没有让 tk 程序 用上 qt 或 gtk 外观的东西啊
<snugglecat> gitk 好难看啊
<keyboard> snugglecat, 丑到极点就是美
<snugglecat> .......
<snugglecat> 好吧
<keyboard> 你玩游戏不？
<keyboard> 有啥好玩的游戏？单机的
<snugglecat> openttd
<soiamso> snugglecat: 还有用tk的程序？
<xiangfu> 有人认识这个人吗？：https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=51371.0;all
<xiangfu> 谢谢。
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 3.1.2 内核分享【115盘】 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355164 本人不会编译内核，就用其他两个相对简单的办法，把内核升到3.2CR2，不过后来又降回3.1.2，嗯～ 第一个办法就是在新立德升级，不过那里未必有最新的内核，那么你可以到 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ 去找，当然啦，速度那个 ...
<AsuraLe> 有人在么？
<AsuraLe> 在Linux下虚拟windows哪个虚拟机好？
<AsuraLe> Xen可以在linux下虚拟Windows么？
<yjcsuper> 大家 的google源，现在还能用吗？我的怎么不能用了
<liukai> google源没问题，联通。
<knownbad> virtualbox最简易，kvm最高效率。
<AsuraLe> Xen能再Linux下虚拟Windows么？
<snugglecat> soiamso, 有啊， gitk
<snugglecat> soiamso, 我习惯用 gui 管理 git
<soiamso> snugglecat: 海龟 好像也可以管理 git
<knownbad> 你既以决定了xen为何不先试试?  不用问了吧？
<AsuraLe> 因为我还没决定啊
<soiamso> snugglecat: eclipse 也有git 管理吧
<AsuraLe> 因为我看资料说Xen是效率最高的虚拟机，性能损失只有8%
<knownbad> 但你一直问xen表示你的兴趣在xen。
<knownbad> 那你试试吧。
<yjcsuper> google源，网上有帮助吗？
<snugglecat> soiamso, 我不用 eclipse
<AsuraLe> 因为我习惯Linux，但是我去上课要用Windows，所以我只好虚拟，但是如果效率太低了课堂效果就不好了
<Kandu> AsuraLe: 不能; 建議 vbox
<knownbad> 大多都可以。基本面32bit的都可以。
<AsuraLe> Kandu, 谢谢~~~
<soiamso> http://code.google.com/p/tortoisegit/
<^k^> soiamso ⇪ ti: tortoisegit - Porting TortoiseSVN to TortoiseGIT - Google Project Hosting 
<metbsd> xen好像不支持windows吧
<soiamso> AsuraLe:  你是老湿？
<AsuraLe> soiamso, 以前不是，现在时了
<supercatexpert> Xen要全虚拟化才能跑Windows
<supercatexpert> CPU支持虚拟化的话建议用KVM~
<soiamso> AsuraLe: 为什么要用 win？
<supercatexpert> Xen有2个工作模式
<AsuraLe> soiamso, 给学生上课需要使用VS，所以要win
<metbsd> 怎么看处理器是否支持虚拟化
<supercatexpert> 我VMware Player里面有一个Win7，KVM里面有一个2008R2
<soiamso> AsuraLe: 规定课程吧
<AsuraLe> intel i3可以不？
<supercatexpert> metbsd: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep vmx
<supercatexpert> Intel i3肯定支持
<AsuraLe> soiamso, 是得，规定的课程~~
<supercatexpert> 我的就是Core i3
<metbsd> 我是i5啊
<AsuraLe> supercatexpert, 容易虚拟不？
<soiamso> AsuraLe: 教 makefile 可能就足够了。
<supercatexpert> KVM，然后装一个libvirt和virt-manager
<soiamso> AsuraLe: 学个语言还要固定 UI 。。。。
<supercatexpert> virt-manager - desktop application for managing virtual machines
<supercatexpert> libvirt可以用命令行和图形界面管理，很不错的
<supercatexpert> 而且libvirt可以管理KVM, Xen, 貌似还支持管理VMware
<AsuraLe> supercatexpert, 笔记本的i3处理器就可以用xen虚拟了吧？好虚拟不？我只需要能跑VS2010和WORD这类的程序就可以了，什么网络声卡驱动这些都不重要
<keyboard> blue@blue-laptop:~$ hwinfo --short
<keyboard> cpu:                                                            
<keyboard>                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 480  @ 2.67GHz, 1200 MHz
<keyboard>                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 480  @ 2.67GHz, 1200 MHz
<keyboard>                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 480  @ 2.67GHz, 1200 MHz
<keyboard>                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU   
<^k^> keyboard:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<AsuraLe> soiamso, 因为是.net的课程
<supercatexpert> 用KVM吧
<soiamso> AsuraLe: 可以用mono
<supercatexpert> Xen跑Windows应该没KVM好
<supercatexpert> ……Linux下绝对不留mono
<soiamso> AsuraLe: 可以把教学内容修改为 虚拟机开发。。
<AsuraLe> soiamso, 学生不会啊~~~~~讲mono太深了~~
<soiamso> AsuraLe: 也可以教 vala 
<AsuraLe> supercatexpert, 但是KVM是收费的把？
<metbsd> 我的CPu有hyper threading technology.这是虚拟化吗
<supercatexpert> AsuraLe: ……
<soiamso> AsuraLe: 我觉得学懂 vala 比vs 好多了。
<supercatexpert> metbsd: 那个是超线程技术
<metbsd> virtual machine extension?
<AsuraLe> soiamso, 但是我的学生没那么能耐，他们要能听懂哪些我也不用那么费力了
<supercatexpert> AsuraLe: KVM是收费的，那Linux就是收费的
<soiamso> metbsd: 不是，一般intel的u 不带
<supercatexpert> soiamso: Core i系列都带
<supercatexpert> Intel老的CPU要相对高端的才有
<AsuraLe> supercatexpert, 我刚看什么地方说得....vbox是免费得，kvm是收费的
<supercatexpert> AsuraLe: 那个地方肯定在黑KVM
<soiamso> AsuraLe: C 学会了，就应该是，简单虚拟机开发了。
<keyboard> 我的才i5……好慢……
<keyboard> 慢死人了
<supercatexpert> AsuraLe: KVM就是内核级虚拟机啊，在内核里面的东西
<supercatexpert> KVM搭配virtio，那个I/O效率没有虚拟机能比
<keyboard> 继续打游戏，慢慢过
<metbsd> 我的i5 才2667MHz
<supercatexpert> 我的i3最高才2.26G呢
<metbsd> i5 i3差不多的
<metbsd> i3和i7区别比较大一点
<supercatexpert> 老i5没核心显卡就是
<supercatexpert> 新一代的i5倒是有了
<soiamso> AsuraLe: 现在的课程是学完 .net 就开始 java了？
<metbsd> 有什么
<supercatexpert> …… .net和Java都讨厌的路过~~~
<supercatexpert> metbsd: 就是核心显卡啊
<supercatexpert> 我们学校Java是必修，.net是选修
<Kandu> AsuraLe: 呃，我剛說錯了，抱歉
<AsuraLe> soiamso, 我们是先用JAVA学逻辑基础，然后学.NET，有些班级是.net方向的
<supercatexpert> AsuraLe: 我们学的第一个语言是C
<AsuraLe> Kandu, 没事，大家探讨嘛~~~~
<soiamso> AsuraLe: 职业学校？
<AsuraLe> supercatexpert, 以前都是学C，我也是先学得C啊
<keyboard> .net是好东西啊，大牛比顶顶的比尔盖茨的牛比语言啊，全世界最好的os是windows，全世界最好的数据库是sql server,全世界最好的字处理是word，全世界最好的语言是.net，全世界最好的……
<supercatexpert> AsuraLe: 我到现在还是C user
<supercatexpert> keyboard: Fainted
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，gedit的代码注释插件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355167 gedit有一个插件就是选中一段代码，然后在编辑菜单里可以选择代码注释和取消注释。现在系统重装了，找不到这个插件了。请问一下这个插件叫什么名字？官方源里有么？我要重新apt-get一下。 还有，gnome-mplayer支持的格式多么？我直接把系 ...
<metbsd> 那word 2007的确是最好的
<metbsd> 至少还没看到好的过它的
<keyboard> 微软的门槛太高了，我有点弱智，学不会那么高深莫测的东西。比尔盖茨是我的偶像
<AsuraLe> supercatexpert, 现在的学生没那个耐心，太浮！讲C得话，一堂课下来估计剩下的就只有一半了
<supercatexpert> AsuraLe: C还好吧，C++那真是没人了
<supercatexpert> AsuraLe: C++是不可能在课堂上完全学会的语言
<soiamso> AsuraLe: 只是IT普及提前，现在的初中学C，你职业学校还讲还强迫听，是浪费学生时间
<keyboard> 现在的学生流行开房办事，办完事提裤子，提完裤子不认帐
<metbsd> C本来就是入门语言
<supercatexpert> soiamso: 哪有初中学C的? 除非是有爱好差不多
<AsuraLe> soiamso, 我们学校连记事本没见过的人大有人在
<supercatexpert> 虽然C是入门语言，但是也是非常可靠的工作语言
<AsuraLe> soiamso, 初中学C？估计没人，除非是自己研究的
<metbsd> 现在的高级程式，还有几个用C的
<soiamso> AsuraLe: 这些学生也是的，选专业就像赌博
<metbsd> 不是java就是.NET
<supercatexpert> metbsd: Linux下一把
<metbsd> 市场需求就是这样
<soiamso> metbsd: 很多阿，ffi 做得好的语言，用C 的机会就很多
<metbsd> linux不是商业系统
<supercatexpert> Linux不是商业系统的话，RHEL可以泪流满面走了
<AsuraLe> soiamso, 很多学生很有意思的~~
<link307> void Select (int *s1, int *s2) {
<link307> 	int t1=2, t2=1;
<link307> 	s1=&t1;s2=&t2;
<link307> }
<metbsd> rhel是卖服务的，又不是卖系统
<soiamso> metbsd: 好像python java这类ffi不好，基本不想去用C
<link307> 这样写对吗？
<keyboard> 我继续打我的heroes
<None2> ffi是什么？
<link307> 貌似s1 s2传不回来啊
<supercatexpert> link307: 一般这种东西不是写成宏定义就是内联函数了
<metbsd> 我不知道你们是做哪类编程，但是我接触的还是j2ee,.net是最多的
<link307> supercatexpert: 我只是举个例子
<supercatexpert> 指针交换用void *比较好吧，可以通用
<link307> supercatexpert: 就是想通过指针把两个常量传回来
<metbsd> C太低级了，exception collection也无
<metbsd> 落后了
<link307> metbsd: 可是……要考试诶~
<supercatexpert> metbsd: setjmp/longjmp
<metbsd> C就是学习用的
<metbsd> 学基本的编程
<supercatexpert> 用C照样写UI之类的无压力
<metbsd> 写UI，，是啥意思
<metbsd> UI要写的吗
<metbsd> 不是设计UI吗
<supercatexpert> 好吧，我有3种实现UI的方法，代码描述、XML、用工具画
<metbsd> 其实呢，有机会也可以试用下高级语言，是挺方便的
<supercatexpert> 学Pythn中的路过
<supercatexpert> Python
<supercatexpert> 不过我只学Python3~
<link307> http://codepad.org/0zUXQXqf
<^k^> link307 ⇪ t: C code - 102 lines - codepad
<link307> 就是这个
<link307> 为什么s1跟s2传不回来啊
<xiangfu> link307, 你要干什么？
<link307> xiangfu: huffman编码
<link307> xiangfu: 试了一下开始的树都有问题，s1跟s2一直是0
<link307> xiangfu: 唉～指针学的不好啊
<link307> 那个Select函数
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 方括号表达式用法的疑问？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355168 不管是BRE还是ERE，都是支持方括号表达式的。如果我想将多个字符视为一个单位，[.abcd.]是可以的，所以如果我在一个文件中匹配abcd，应该可以这样 Code: grep "[[.abcd.]]" filename 但是事实上，会报错 Code: grep: Invalid collation character 是我理解错了么？ ...
<metbsd> 指针明白就好了吧
<metbsd> 指针是记忆体地址
<Evanescence> I set this in vimrc: autocmd FileType vimwiki nnoremap <buffer> <Bslash><Bslash> :exec "normal! b~~<Esc>ea~~<Esc>"<CR> ,  有人知道哪里错了吗 ?
<metbsd> 没那么奥妙
<link307> metbsd: 嗯，知道。
<link307> metbsd: 但是有时候经常有些难缠的问题
<metbsd> 你拿个出来我们探讨下
<link307> metbsd: http://codepad.org/0zUXQXqf
<link307> metbsd: 就看下主函数里边儿的s1跟Select函数好了
<link307> metbsd: 其他的忽略吧，很糟糕的 :p
<metbsd> 这是binary tree?
<metbsd> 哈哈，我学过这个啊
<link307> metbsd: 嗯
<metbsd> 很久以前
<metbsd> 有点忘记了，同学
<link307> metbsd: 那个倒没事。我只是想知道那个s1的问题
<link307> metbsd: 调用那个Select函数的
<Kandu> link307: 要傳 &s1 然後 Select 裡聲明為 int** s1。根據這個改改 *s1= &t1 這樣
<link307> Kandu: 但是我这样传个指针过去，然后在子函数里边儿让它指向个存有某个数的地址不行吗？
<Kandu> link307: 你傳個指針過去，只是傳這個指針的值，這個值在 Select 中是作為棧裡面的變數來看待的，改棧裡變數，對原來那個指針沒影響
<metbsd> 如果到了第二层，就获取t1,t2的地址
<metbsd> 我订的内存到了
<Kandu> link307: 就像 int a=3; void change(int num){num=1}; change(a) 之後，a還是3。要改動 a 則只能 change(int* num){*num=1} 然後 change(&a)。 對於指針，則傳指針的指針了才能改了
<link307> Kandu: 我想我懂了
<link307> Kandu: 但是我只是要把子函数理的两个数据传出来。
<link307> 谢谢
<metbsd> 我靠，4g内存，2.92GB可用
<metbsd> win7 32bit就这德行啊
<Ml_hoo_> 不装64，可惜了4G
<dfs> topic
<shuyan_> NICK qqwe13
<shuyan_> nick qqwe13
<dfs> nick to me
<qqwe13> try
<microcai> metbsd: 如果你有 4G 显存的显卡 ... ...
<microcai> metbsd: 那就 4G 内存 ... 0.XXG 可用
<metbsd> 我的显卡是集成的
<Christophe_> 想用gcc输出替换一个.c文件中的宏之后的文件， 怎么弄？
<yunfan> microcai: lol
<xiangfu> Christophe_, -E
<Christophe_> 我试过-E，gcc会报一些文件找不到
<Christophe_> 是不是还要加什么参数指定头文件的位置
<qqwe13> 我的是双显卡  ^_^#   独立显卡不知怎么启用（驱动已经安装完毕）
<GNUdog> adam8157: ping
<keyboard> 我日哦，有人玩过英雄无敌吗？
<keyboard> 为什么我的末日宣判用不了？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu 3D特效有了，如果再增加一个功能就好了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355172 在windows有个鼠标手势的工具感觉很顺手，如果把它移植到3D效果上来就完美了。鼠标右键轻松切换不同桌面。不知道有没有实现方法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yaoyuan725 — 2011-11-26 12:17 
<forfun> 国内有用ubuntu做服务器的吗？
<moriramar> keyboard, 那玩意都有Linux版了？
<jiero> moriramar: 你好。
<moriramar> jiero, 你好。怎麼突然給我打照面了？不太適應的說。
<link307> 二进制文件存一串字符，最后是不是会被加个什么东西啊
<link307> 为什么输5个字符 会变成6个？
<moriramar> link307, hexdump自己看看吧。
<link307> moriramar: 貌似是个换行符
<link307> moriramar: 如何去掉？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.gzb.so/di-DOHX.jpg
<jiero> moriramar: 。。。我从未用“照面”一词，竟不知其意。
<link307> moriramar: 在windows下有吗？
<moriramar> jiero, 我打錯了，是招呼。
<moriramar> link307, 我不知道你程式是什麼情况，如果你代碼能看下的話我可能知道是怎麼搞。
<moriramar> link307, 至於Windows下的hexdump，我就不知道了。
<jiero> moriramar: 我入门之后立即和正在扯谈的熟人/扯友打招呼～
<link307> moriramar: http://codepad.org/0zUXQXqf
<link307> moriramar: 不过其实主要问题也不在这儿，多一个字符无所谓
<endle_li> ppa源我这里下不稳定，请问就解决方法吗
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dng4wqtoruj.jpg
<moriramar> jiero, 哦，入哪個門？
<moriramar> link307, 我暈，C代碼我就不想看。您自行解決吧。
<link307> moriramar: 哦，还是谢谢
<moriramar> link307, 不用謝，祝好運。
<endle_li> 话说这是哈夫曼树的代码？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用U盘安装Ubuntu出现ERROR,怎么解决? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355178 弹出的窗口input/output error during read on /dev/sda ...那电脑里什么系统也没有 ... 统计信息: 发表于 由 乐呵乐呵的 — 2011-11-26 12:58 
<qqwe13> los设置从usb hdd启动，就可以啦
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: ? work ?
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚吃饭去了
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<lm_> 问个，怎么在安装系统后加密主目录
<link307> 还是不行啊
<link307> 怎么才能创建一个最后没有换行符的二进制文档啊
<lm_> 11.10
<gebjgd> lm_: 保护毛片？
<lm_> bu
<qqwe13> 我用的fcitx  有时中文无法输入 随后会导致鼠标左键无响应，其他正常，有时还会导致屏幕冻结，请问哪位有好的解决办法？ 在线等！
<qqwe13> ^_^#
<gebjgd> qqwe13: 从来没遇到过
<qqwe13> 嗯  我也是最近几天发现的
<qqwe13> 锁死后就只有控制台能切换咯
<keyboard> moriramar, 早就有啦，你要玩么？
<qqwe13> 很无奈
<keyboard> moriramar, 我终于知道为什么不能用末日宣判了哈，妈妈的，身上穿着一件禁魔披风都不知道，3级以上都不能使用。
<moriramar> keyboard, 呃，算了。
<keyboard> moriramar, 全英文版的，不要？
<moriramar> keyboard, 不了，沒心思玩遊戲。
<moriramar> lm_, 安裝之後加密主目錄……這個有點難呀……
<moriramar> lm_, 你可以cp -a拷走，重新格式化做個LUKS，然後cp -a再拷回來。
<lm_> LUKS是什么
<snugglecat> 有啥 好的 git 的 gui 客户端 推荐啊
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 奸猫贼
<snugglecat> 有啥推荐的么
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 不用git
<moriramar> lm_, Linux限定的一個全分區加密方案。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<moriramar> lm_, 你要加密主目錄說的是~還是/？
<gebjgd> lm_: truecrypt完了
<lm_> ～
<qqwe13> REGISTER !!!!!! cui_wei0616@163.com
<lm_> ～～～～～～～～
<moriramar> lm_, 哦，那home有單獨分出來嗎？
<lm_> MEI
<moriramar> lm_, 那TrueCrypt / Luks都不適用。
<lm_> 没有，WUBI安装的
<gebjgd> meego太差劲
<moriramar> lm_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Setup_Your_Encrypted_Private_Directory
<moriramar> lm_, 一點一點看吧。
<lm_> 哦，谢谢
<moriramar> lm_, 不謝，祝好運。
<ofan> 为什么要加密？
<lm_> 无聊加安全
<qqwe13> 大家都在用哪款linux发行版？  本人此时在测试linux mint   
<qqwe13> 都来说说！  ^_^
<moriramar> qqwe13, Gentoo
<moriramar> lm_, 和我一樣，只是我比你偏埶些。
<Tavris> 测试测试
<^k^> Tavris, ....  ㍥ 
<Tavris> 啧 不支持中文名但是支持中文输出吗⋯⋯
<moriramar> Tavris, 為什麼不支持中文名？
<moriramar> qqwe13, 對人說話用的辦法是打這個人名字前兩個字母再按Tab，不是點開一個私聊窗口對話。
<moriramar> qqwe13, 其實你手打其它人名字也成。Tab只是方便寫。
<Tavris> 唔？我试着改一下nickname改成中文的，但是它提示我erroneous nickname
<Tavris> 这个插件本身有中文语言包的吗⋯⋯我要去果园跑团用的
<qqwe13> moriramar: 嗯  谢谢提醒！
<Kandu> cfy: debian 的話，有個 http://www.emdebian.org/crosstools.html 項目提供的工具比較好用，不知適不適合
<^k^> Kandu ⇪ t: Emdebian -- Cross-development toolchains 
<slacker_HD> Hello
<^k^> slacker_HD, 好  ㍥ 
<gebjgd> qqwe13: arch
<moriramar> Tavris, 哦，你是說IRC嗎？你如果到特定的IRC服務器會給用中文名的。Freenode是不給用的。
<moriramar> Tavris, 比如ourirc/linuxfire那邊
<qqwe13> gebjgd: ??
<gebjgd> qqwe13: archlinux
<moriramar> qqwe13, 你問的，用什麼發行版。
<qqwe13> gebjgd: 嗯
<Tavris> moriramar: 谢谢回答
<Tavris> moriramar: ourirc就是果园的服务器诶，谢谢了
<qqwe13> moriramar: 是的  想了解下现在哪些版本最流行
<qqwe13> moriramar: 似乎国内很少有人再用  linux mint
<qqwe13> geb
<qqwe13> gebjgd: arch也挺吸引人的   等晋升骨灰级别拿来研究研究
<supercatexpert> Arch我虚拟机和本机都有一个
<Kandu> qqwe13: http://opensource.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/11/25/0738213
<^k^> Kandu ⇪ ti: Solidot | Ubtuntu流行度跌至第四
<supercatexpert> 虚拟机里面跑的是Arch i686，本机的是Arch x64
<supercatexpert> 不过我的主系统是Debian~~~
<lotus> is anybody here ?
<qqwe13> Kandu:  Unity桌面似乎不怎么受欢迎
<supercatexpert> qqwe13: 主要是它的界面太像Mac，而且只有一个发行版用它
<qqwe13> Kandu: 国内使用linux
<supercatexpert> qqwe13: 全局菜单这个设计我实在是接受不了
<qqwe13> Kandu: 国内使用mint的不多  好多英文文档   有点晕晕的   呵呵
<lotus> 大家好，有人在ubuntu
<lotus> 安装lotus notes客户端，吗
<qqwe13> supercatexpert: 你在使用哪个版本？
<supercatexpert> Linux Mint毕竟是Ubuntu的衍生版本，其实当作Ubuntu用也很容易的
<supercatexpert> qqwe13: Debian Squeeze (6.0.3)
<supercatexpert> qqwe13: for AMD64
<qqwe13> 嗯  有些设定找不着头脑  
<supercatexpert> qqwe13: 不过因为Unity的因素，差距会越来越大
<qqwe13> supercatexpert: 嗯  是的
<Kandu> qqwe13: 以前是不穩定，以後應該會好
<qqwe13> mimt 加入的网络管理插件不好用   无线网搜不到
<supercatexpert> 反正我对对Ubuntu在桌面方面另起炉灶，还做得像Mac很不满
<qqwe13> 64位的没有这问题
<qqwe13> 没必要去模仿   画虎反猎犬没吸引力
<qqwe13> Kandu:   现在mint也不怎么稳定  界面卡死太正常了
<supercatexpert> 不过我很早就换Debian了，Ubuntu那边只是单纯的关注而已
<supercatexpert> qqwe13: 说的是Mint的哪个版本?
<qqwe13> 为什么
<qqwe13> supercatexpert: 11版
<supercatexpert> 用的是GNOME2的那个版本么?
<qqwe13> 嗯
<supercatexpert> 界面卡死注意一下是不是因为其它的因素
<supercatexpert> 比如Flash插件之类的
<supercatexpert> 这个玩意经常会导致浏览器乃至X11崩溃
<moriramar> Tavris, 不謝。
<qqwe13> 噢  一会儿查查看
<moriramar> qqwe13, 最流行的是Mint，之後是Fedora和OpenSUSE
<moriramar> qqwe13, 這個是之前Solidot報導的。
<supercatexpert> 流行什么一点也不重要，自己用着OK就好
<qqwe13> moriramar: mint国内用的不多，注册用户还不到100  呵呵
<qqwe13> 嗯
<supercatexpert> 这个只给打包党来参考打包的优先度差不多
<supercatexpert> 我就做过deb, rpm, Arch的包
<qqwe13> mint 对新手来说不错   就是她独有的功能出现问题就不好解决
<supercatexpert> 新手我只会推荐Mint/Ubuntu
<supercatexpert> 虽然我对Ubuntu有很多不满
<qqwe13> 无线网连接不支持无线网现在还没解决   找了个Wicd代替的 
<qqwe13> 嗯  mint的开机即用做的不错
<qqwe13> ubuntu界面有些死板，不好接受
<qqwe13> supercatexpert: 用过一段时间  难看，问题太多，不好入手就换了mint
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<qqwe13> moriramar: 看好mint  就是不知她的开发组能否在哪天ubuntu抗不住了也能接手持续更新
<moriramar> qqwe13, Gentoo用戶表示壓力不大。
<snugglecat> 有啥 好的 git 的 gui 客户端 推荐啊
<sssslang> hi adam8157
<snugglecat> 不仅是 viewer
<adam8157> sssslang: hoho
<snugglecat> 全功能的， viewer 有几个
<qqwe13> moriramar嘿嘿  你当然压力不大了
<sssslang> adam8157: 我没认错人吧？ ;-)
<adam8157> sssslang: nope 呵呵
<qqwe13> moriramar: 骨灰级玩家   
<supercatexpert> qqwe13: LMDE
<Freebuilder> ubuntu 排名有反弹之势啊
<moriramar> Freebuilder, 就那還反彈？
<supercatexpert> qqwe13: Linux Mint Debian Edition，乃可以去了解一下
<adam8157> sssslang: 我常驻这里 嘿嘿
<sssslang> adam8157: 嗯，有空我就来和你们吹水。
<qqwe13> supercatexpert: 嗯   有空看看去，现记下了  呵呵！
<snugglecat> sssslang, 有啥吹的
<sssslang> snugglecat: 我是来听你们吹的 :-D
<snugglecat> 有啥 好的 git 的 gui 客户端 推荐啊。 不仅是 viewer, viewer 我知道有几个
<snugglecat> sssslang, 有啥 git 的gui前端推荐啊
<snugglecat> 别说 git gui, gitk, 正用着， 我想换
<sssslang> snugglecat: magit
<snugglecat> 哦， 我看看
<supercatexpert> git-gui是tcl写的啊……
<sssslang> 其实我是用水银的。
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 所以我要换， 你有啥推荐的么
<snugglecat> magit 搜不到
<sssslang> snugglecat: 你用emacs吗？不用的话就当我没说吧 :-P
<supercatexpert> snugglecat: 没啊
<snugglecat> sssslang, 不用
 * snugglecat 当 sssslang 没说
<kamea> Test 
<sssslang> 王八没出git的客户端吗？
<^k^> kamea, ....  ㍦ 
<snugglecat> 乌龟也没
<kamea> ,.
<cfy> 毫无了啊
<snugglecat> 怎么说的都看不懂啊
<snugglecat> 啥 毫无
<kamea> So
<moriramar> 無語了，Gentoo今天Gnome 3解除屏蔽了。
<moriramar> 我是更新呢還是手動屏蔽呢，這是個問題……
<gebjgd> gentoo还在乎什么源
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sebug.net/vuldb/ssvid-24249
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 24249: Linux Kernel hardlink工具符号链接攻击本地权限提升漏洞
<moriramar> gebjgd, 不在乎源呀，問題是我不敢上Gnome 3呀。
<gebjgd> 直接搞源码自己编译就行了
<cfy> ....
<Richard_MA> 请教，fast fm150u的usb wifi 网卡哪里可以搞到．
<gebjgd> moriramar: 不上不就完了。用gentoo搞的怎么跟用ubuntu的似的
<moriramar> Richard_MA, 馬老師說的是驅動？
<Richard_MA> 对
<kamea> Gebjgd?_andchat
<moriramar> gebjgd, 不好說呀。想試試，問題是目前口碑這麼悲劇不敢用。問題是KDE 4開始的時候口碑也不行，但我用着還好。
<gebjgd> kamea: arm debian weechat
<moriramar> Richard_MA, lsusb 上的編號是多少？
<Richard_MA> moriramar,我看一下．
<KameaA> gebjgd: Andchat怎么自动补全
<gebjgd> KameaA: 搜索键
<kamea> gebjgd: ok 
<kamea> gebjgd: jaianpan
<gebjgd> moriramar: kde4 垃圾
<gebjgd> 慢
<kamea> Know.
<moriramar> gebjgd, 我這感覺還好了。
<kamea> Kquit
<kamea> KameaA: just
<gebjgd> moriramar: 用不惯。kde的鼠标老跳，烦死
<moriramar> gebjgd, 呃，從沒有過這個問題……
<supercatexpert> GNOME3主要是界面和GNOME2差距大，而且界面设计又那么独特，很多人不习惯
<moriramar> gebjgd, 我目前是Gnome 2和KDE 4一起用。
<moriramar> supercatexpert, 也不光是這樣，比如頭上占個條，左邊又占個，本來我就沒多大螢幕。
<kamea> gebjgd: 有没有组合键
<gebjgd> kamea: 自己看说明
<kamea> k
<kamea> gebjgd: 说明在?
<supercatexpert> moriramar: 可以改的
<moriramar> supercatexpert, 改成1個條？
<supercatexpert> GNOME3除了头上那个条都可以改的吧
<moriramar> supercatexpert, 不還是的，我就不想要的就是頭上的那根。
<Richard_MA> lsusb 的結果是bus001 Device 02 ID 148f:5370 RaLink Technology Corp.
<supercatexpert> ……那个都没怎么出菜单……
<lotus> 有人在吗？ubuntu下的lotus notes 安装包谁有下载地址谢谢！
<lotus>  有人在吗？ubuntu下的lotus notes 安装包谁有下载地址谢谢！
<supercatexpert> moriramar: 乃这个适合用Openbox这类的东西啊
<moriramar> Richard_MA, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1800178.html
<^k^> moriramar ⇪ t: [ubuntu] RT5370 STA USB wireless adapter driver installation [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums
<supercatexpert> moriramar: GNOME2上下还2个条呢
<moriramar> supercatexpert, 鄙人把2個都去掉了。
<moriramar> supercatexpert, 寬屏最討厭有人占上下條了。
<supercatexpert> ……我就是宽屏的说
<supercatexpert> 而且我就是GNOME2，上下条都在
<moriramar> supercatexpert, 我是說我。我Gnome是搞個Docky放左邊，KDE是把Panel拉左邊。最近看HaikuOS的界面覺得除了樸素了些其它真適合寛屏。
<gebjgd> moriramar: 省地方用tint2
<moriramar> gebjgd, 目前就可以了，不想折騰。
<gebjgd> moriramar: gentoo用kde。好蛋疼
<supercatexpert> 编译KDE4会死人的……
<gebjgd> 没错
<kamea> ji
<forfun> moriramar： 我一直想升级到gnome3
<kamea> 今天天气不好 
<moriramar> supercatexpert, 這個是真的，每次新小版本一發佈都想哭。
<moriramar> gebjgd, 還好了。
<moriramar> forfun, 升吧。
<linsux> 编译KDE4就是吃饱了撑的
<kamea> gebjgd: 搜索键只有一个吗？
<forfun> moriramar： gnome3用gtk3?
<supercatexpert> moriramar: 编译大型C++程序就是噩梦
<supercatexpert> forfun: GTK3 & Clutter
<moriramar> forfun, 這不明顯的嗎？
<supercatexpert> 3D部分是Clutter的
<forfun> moriramar： 确认下
<moriramar> supercatexpert, 嗯。為了方便反饋bug，我都是把-ggdb留着的。結果qt-webkit直接因為-ggdb悲劇了。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 急求:php5.3.8 处理不了jpeg http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355186 原因是这样的,自己编译安装了 jpegsrc.v8b.tar.gz gd-2.0.35.tar.gz 其它.... 编译php5.3.8 make && make install 之后,启动什么都正常,网站正常访问 可是验证码出不来,phpinfo()打印出来的信息是: JPEG Support enabled libJPEG Version unknown <<<<<<<这里显示版本号不认识  ...
<moriramar> forfun, Gnome 2.32版本後面就開始用GTK 3了。
<gebjgd> moriramar:  你真的很闲很蛋疼
<moriramar> gebjgd, 怎麼了？
<kamea> 家里的冬天还是很冷的
<moriramar> gebjgd, -ggdb嗎？
<gebjgd> moriramar: gentoo + kde4
<moriramar> gebjgd, 好吧，我實際比您想得要蛋疼得多。
<cece> gebjgd: ^_^
<lm_> 不错把~/.cache  ~/.config 加密了chromium应该很安全了
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt，
<moriramar> lm_, 把全盤都加密了更安全。
<forfun> moriramar： gentoo的软件包除了简介之外有没有更详细的信息？
<moriramar> forfun, 沒有。
<kamea> 怎么下了
<lm_> 用不着，其实我就想加密chromium
<kamea> 好冷冬天真的来了
<kamea> 今天有点冷
<forfun> moriramar： 写过ebuild没？
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 找寡人？？
<moriramar> forfun, 寫過，怎麼了？
<forfun> moriramar： 噢，没怎么
<linsux> 用别人的代码和配置编译个软件，就告诉周围的人今天自己编译了啥，真好笑
<moriramar> linsux, 有誰說了什麼了嗎？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux News 20111126更新 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355188 Rhythmbox 作为Ubuntu 12.04 LTS默认的音乐播放器 Banshee, Tomboy, Gbrainy将会在接下来几天从ubuntu cd中移除。 Calibre 0.8.28 发布 强大的电子书管理软件 Skype-Wrapper PPA 安装 Skype-Wrapper是一个Skype插件，可以整合Skype到Ubuntu桌面。 使用juju来部署ThinkUp到云端 ThinkUp ...
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 铃音兄来了
<linsux> 经常在linux频道听到这样的话
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ...
<moriramar> linsux, 可見編譯軟件也是有難度的。要不然不會有那麼多人看到還要用命令行編譯的東西頭就大。
<Hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 大师下午好啊.
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 大師好呀！
<linsux> 不就是make install clean吗
<CyrusYzGTt> Hoxily§ .. 都說了，， 叫 吾 垃圾 廢物，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ .. 不要 瞎 熱鬧
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 全键盘打字好慢呀
<moriramar> linsux, 那是你的看法。就和我說“色譜不就是打個針扳一下”一樣，但是人家就會了嗎？
<Hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 不行的.大师.laji,fzwu太难听了.
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ,, 鼠標黨 路過
<CyrusYzGTt> Hoxily§ .. 額，， 那就 叫 吾 活死人 ，，
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 我早就叫您大師了好吧。您之前給的那個漏洞寫對Linux 2.6有關。3.0無效是吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ..
<supercatexpert> 3.0其实还是2.6的啊
<supercatexpert> 只是看这个漏洞在3.0内核里面补上没
<moriramar> supercatexpert, 看來是要更新了……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ .。有關的，， linus那大神 說了，， 只是 換 序號，， 一切都一樣
<supercatexpert> 2.6->3.0其实只是纯粹的版本号为题而已
<supercatexpert> 版本号问题
<moriramar> 我決定了，今天起到下次重裝前這個系統不更新了。去他娘的。
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 那个有4k youtube的来了
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ..
<slacker_HD> Haha
<kamea> 快跟他要呀
<ofan> 3.0 是 2.7
<caleb-> 3.0 是 2.6
<CyrusYzGTt> 3.0 是 2.6.40
<kamea> ,...
<supercatexpert> CyrusYzGTt: Fedora 15的时候就是这样的
<supercatexpert> 到Fedora 16才改成3.0
<CyrusYzGTt> supercatexpert§ 知道，，我是從 f15升級到 f16的
<CyrusYzGTt> supercatexpert§ .. f16是 3.1 好不
<kamea> 专家
<kamea> 大师就是大师
<forfun> ~# equery l -p gnome
<forfun>  * Searching for gnome ...
<forfun> [IP-] [  ] gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r1:2.0
<forfun> [-P-] [ ~] gnome-base/gnome-3.2.1:2.0
<moriramar> kamea, 注意語氣。小心大師發功滅了你。要虔誠。
<moriramar> forfun, 你敢升嗎？
<forfun> moriramar： unmask了再升……
<moriramar> forfun, 還在mask？
<moriramar> forfun, 今天不是unmask了嗎？
<forfun> moriramar： 刚--sync
<moriramar> forfun, 還用你找包還在用這麼強大的辦法找？安裝個eix吧。
<forfun> moriramar： 还是unmask
<moriramar> forfun, 你是說測試分支吧。
<forfun> moriramar： 噢，对，是测试，不是mask
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 大诗？
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ???
<forfun> moriramar： 一直是测试分支，不过早就unmask了啊
<kamea> 谁给你这么个绰号？
<moriramar> forfun, 沒有，前天還被強制屏蔽在。
<gebjgd> moriramar: 如何蛋疼了？
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ??
<moriramar> gebjgd, 嗯？什麼意思？
<zqalcl> ubutu11.10 切换到laptop-mode状态下 usb鼠标不能用  触摸板正常 什么原因？
<kamea> C 
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 谁给你起的名号为大师
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ .. 話說，，這個 大師 是 帶有 貶義的，， 。。
<forfun> moriramar： 那就试试呗，怕什么……
<moriramar> forfun, 你上吧，我不上。
<forfun> moriramar： why
<moriramar> forfun, 不為什麼。
<moriramar> zqalcl, 切換到Laptop-mode下？
<freeayu> hi
<freeayu> 下午好
<zqalcl> 嗯
<^k^> freeayu, 好  ㍧ 
<moriramar> kamea, 因為他之前是講道家的，很高深，我們聽不懂，所以尊其為大師。
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<zqalcl> moriramar 是的
<kamea> moriramar: ,,,
<forfun> moriramar： thx，刚知道eix
<moriramar> 太困了，睡回……
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ...
<moriramar> zqalcl, 我不知道這個切換是怎麼回事……
<zqalcl> moriramar ，笔记本电池供电
<moriramar> zqalcl, 你再問問其它人吧，我睡了……
<moriramar> zqalcl, 祝好運。
<zqalcl> moriramar，谢谢 
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 好冷啊
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 冷的話， 去天上人間，， 
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 冬天来了
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 夏天快來了。。
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 天上人间还有吗
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ,, 不知道，， 不過有時 看到 一些在 Q羣打廣告的，， 說，， 還在
<forfun> ……gnome3依赖的N多包都是测试状态
<moriramar> forfun, Gnome 3還沒通過30天無bug時間，肯定是測試版本。
<moriramar> forfun, 一個包所有依賴全部有穩定分支的版本，且30天內沒有bug提交才會進穩定分支。
<forfun> moriramar： 你不是睡觉去了吗？
<moriramar> forfun, 起來拿手機定鬧鐘。
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你那冷不
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 還在穿 短袖
<forfun> moriramar： 有噢没有交互地向/etc/portage/*添加内容的软件？
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: bs you
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 
<moriramar> forfun, 不知道，autounmask？Portage現在好像也有--autounmask選項，加上-a不知道能不能變成交互的。
 * moriramar 繼續睡
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 无法打开软件源和添加PPA源的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355194 参照 http://www.bentutu.com/2011/11/ubuntu-11-10-install-linuxmint12-extensions-mate-mgse.html/ 安装了linux mint 12扩展 mate & mgse以后，ubuntu的软件中心和软件源都打不开了。 现在软件中心已经修复，但是软件源依然打不开，PPA源也无法添加。 添加源，终 ...
<kamea> C
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 冬天阴沉沉的
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ .. 我這裏 陽光 明媚
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 现在是冬天吗
<caleb-> s/陽/春/
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ .. 不清楚，， 現在是 地球小天地 的 關鍵 大輪迴 時刻
<kamea> caleb-: 4k的youtube拿来
<kamea> caleb-: 你这个死黑客偷看我们的私聊
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: time
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 20121202
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: ok
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ K.O.
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你今天没吃药，吃错药了，吃药吃多了？
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 好吧，， 我今天好餓阿，， 到現在木有吃 東西，， 媽媽不在
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你自己不会做饭？
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 嗯嗯
<kamea> ＋
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你儿
<kamea> c
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你二十五了，不会做饭
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ .. 嗯嗯，， 
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你那工作怎么样啦。
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 找到 2蚊雞 ，， 可以買 兩包 華豐了
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ .. 還 木有，，，
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:11:39)
<big_bear> 频道主题
<Cherrot> 我又来求助了：  sockaddr_ll 结构体中的 sll_ifindex 是指的接口索引，我看到有的程序用 IFF_BROADCAST (0x2)来定义广播，可又看到有的文章说如果要广播那么应该把这个值定义成 0 ，到底哪个对啊……
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 紧急求助！Ubuntu 11.10 侧边栏消失了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355197 我是新手，刚从windows转到Ubuntu ，现在用的是11.10.根据网上的教程，设置3D效果。 下面是安装步骤： 【1.打开Ubuntu软件管理中心。 2.搜索compiz。 3.安装Compiz和CompizConfig设备管理器，这两款软件。 4.打开CompizConfig设备管理器，首先点 ...
 * sevk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<mayli> sevk: ?
<sevk> mayli, 休息一下...  ㍨ 
<mayli> gnome3  拖动窗口时卡怎么办？主流显卡/cpu 应该不是硬件问题，默认的配置
<lotus> 有没有人啊？
<mayli> lotus: no
<lotus> 有谁能帮我一下，在ubuntu下lotus notes 安装包的下载地址u
<mayli> !g lotus notes
<lotus> mayli:  you are not ?
<lotus> !g lotus notes
<supercatexpert> mayli: 显卡是?
<mayli> supercatexpert: nvidia+闭源驱动
<maxupeng3> 求vim中，随着敲如的字母自动更新补全列表的 设置方式
<supercatexpert> mayli: 哪个版本的官方驱动?
<mayli> supercatexpert: 1110里的那个current。。。不是我的本本
<link307> 呼～
<link307> 终于完成了
<link307> 要找段文本来写实验报告
<link307> 找什么呢
<link307> 有没有啥经典的哈？
<link307> 我想起那GNU is Not GNU
<link307> Wine Is Not an Emulator
<supercatexpert> mayli: 试试装官方的290驱动?
<Wiky> GNU is not Unix
<ofan> maxupeng3: 本来就是自动更新的吧
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac265040/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 人人都是纳税人 - AcFun.tv
<ofan> maxupeng3: 补全要用c-x c-....
<Cherrot> 请问在C上编程实现一个线程负责发送socket 一个线程负责接收回应的话，应该怎么实现呢？ 两个线程共享一个socket描述符吗？
<link3071> Wiky: 对对
<lm__> gnome-shell活动里的收藏夹的软件怎么用键盘启动
<ofan> Cherrot: 一般都在一个线程里读写吧
<Cherrot> ofan: 我找到的代码都用 while(1){recv(....)} 这种方式。 我想让一个线程发送arp请求，另一个线程接收回应，而不是while(1)的方式
<ofan> Cherrot: 不同线程的话，你得实现一个read-write mutex
<Cherrot> ofan: 线程我想用qt线程库实现  来不及学Linux 的多线程了
<maxupeng3> ofan，我的意思是，我输入"abc."，然后按下c-p，这个时候会弹出一个候选字窗口，然后我继续敲a，此时候选字会自动更新为以a开头的那些。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 死蛋蛋...
<adam8157> roylez_: 在看呢 声线不错
<ofan> Cherrot: qmutex，有个专门的read-write locker
<roylez_> adam8157: 天朝果然很奇葩呢
<adam8157> roylez_: sigh...
<adam8157> roylez_: 用啥看图软件?
<Cherrot> ofan: 也就是说两个线程共享一个socket_fd， 发送线程用写锁，接收线程用读锁控制？
<ofan> maxupeng3: 输入a后，按c-x c-p
<roylez_> adam8157: gqview
<ofan> maxupeng3: 如果只有一个候选的，则直接补全，不会提示列表
<nikerlong> roylez_:F-SPOT
<adam8157> roylez_: 其实是geeqie 你还真守旧啊
<ofan> Cherrot: qt有socket的封装，直接用qtcpsocket/qtcpserver之类的
<roylez_> adam8157: 那你用啥？
<adam8157> roylez_: mirage
<roylez_> adam8157: 觅垃圾？
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 海市蜃楼
<Cherrot> ofan: 链路层协议也能实现？
<ofan> Cherrot: 链路层你根本接触不到
<maxupeng3> ofan，谢谢
<roylez_> adam8157: 试了下，卸了
<adam8157> ...
<Cherrot> ofan: 谢谢了，我在找找资料看吧   要用原始套接字写个ARP探测程序
<roylez_> adam8157: gqview的快捷键舒服 F
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac265012/
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 小梦!日本老百姓的生活~逛逛批发市场吧 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 不看这货
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 共享一个 socket。 不过你得解决冲突
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 用 select 可以么
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 设置互斥信号么？
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 用 select 行么
<Cherrot> snugglecat: select 是什么？（niebie...）
<snugglecat> Cherrot, google it
<soiamso> Cherrot: 一般用libev
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 嗯
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 读取 socket 有几种方法， 一种是轮询， 一种是 select
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 晓得了   soiamso 现在处于学习阶段，拿原始套接字练练手
<iaxmps> 有在windows下用emacs的么？
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 现在我都用 qt4 带的。 不接触底层了。 
<snugglecat> 自己找， 我被 qt4 宠坏了， 基本都不知道底层了
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 哈哈 找到了~
<Xeocs> 问一下ubuntu server怎样装gnome啊??
<Cherrot> Xeocs: 我觉得可以参考 Arch wiki
<Xeocs> 求网址。。
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 貌似我误会你的意思了
<Cherrot> Xeocs: 算了，可能误导你    装 ubuntu-desktop 不就醒了
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 总之你慢慢看
<Xeocs> 不行啊。。U盘只有4G
<Xeocs> 恩，其实sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment 后 就没有办法回到 命令行了。。
<Xeocs> 装上 x-window-system-core 和gnome以后开机就是图形界面，没法输入指令。。
<Xeocs> alt Fx没用，所以求帮助。。
<ofan> Xeocs: ctrl-alt-f1
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac264910/
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 阿三说：过去的越狱弱爆了 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<Xeocs> ofan：..我试试，谢谢！
<ofan> ofan: ...test
<Xeocs> thanks
<ofan_> ofan: ..test
<ofan_> ofan: 测试
<snugglecat> 2011年11月25日，交接仪式在马总理府举行。援马校车制造商为郑州宇通客车。中国驻马大使表示，中国虽面临诸多挑战，但一直对外提供力所能及的援助。中方已先后向马方提供学校改建等多个援助。此次援马校车将进一步改善马学生环境，体现中方对中马关系高度重视。
<Xeocs> ?
<roylez_> adam8157: 开着飚车光环跑的吧
 * adam8157 求靠谱kindle touch 皮套
<ofan> adam8157: 货到了？
<adam8157> ofan: 没呢 不知道登机了没
<larry> 现在往国内寄iphone还会检查收税么?
<snugglecat> 哪个国家援助中国几辆校车啊
<ofan> 肯定收税
<larry> ofan: 这样啊 是必收 还是抽查
<Cherrot> 现在google底部没有搜索框了啊 
<adam8157> roylez_: 想吃点好的 甜的 但是不知道去哪里吃...
<roylez_> adam8157: 去合肥吃东坡肘子
<adam8157> roylez_: 今天呢...
 * sevk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<roylez_> adam8157: 你现在买票，可以赶上打烊前到
<adam8157> ...
<caleb-> 东坡肘子不是咸的么？
<adam8157> 话说 我回来的票还没买呢...要不不等特价了 周一早上吧 ,...
<soiamso> adam8157 你回国？
<adam8157> soiamso: 我就没出国过...
<mayli>  17:29:19 up 12 days,  7:56,  9 users,  load average: 0.28, 0.33, 0.33
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ 由此推出，， 你的某幾個漏洞木有補全
<kamea> 手机怎样输入C-c?
<sevk> 新 C/C++/Java • 在ubuntu下用C语言编写一个学生管理系统，编译时出错，紧急求救！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355207 编写的程序如下：#include <stdio.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <string.h> #define N 2 struct stu_info { int id; /*学号*/ char name[20]; /*姓名*/ char major[20]; /*专业*/ float score; /*分数*/ }student[20],*p=student,one; FILE *fp; /*输入模块* ...
<kamea> gebjgd: ？
<adam8157> roylez_: 我被放鸽子了...
<kamea> tenzu: ？
<roylez_> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> roylez_: 有人原本说找我吃饭来着
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
 * kamea weigua
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 鴿子
<kamea> ......
<larry> 咕咕
<kamea> 囧
<adam8157> 出门吃饭去了...
<kamea> lainme: 铃音，手机怎么输入C-c?
<alvin_rxg> C-c  这都不会？
<lainme> kamea: 按住ctrl再按c
<kamea> 没那个键
<CyrusYzGTt> Esc
<kamea> 没
<kamea> 有alt
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<kamea> 挺rang ren wu yu de
<alvin_rxg> kamea: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<alvin_rxg> 谁啊？谁又敲拼音了啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ shi kamea type de zhpinyin
<kamea> Shen mo dong dong
<kamea> alvin_rxg: YOU ，bot?
<alvin_rxg> i, robot
<kamea> ,..
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: you =叛徒
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ..  哼哼， 我跟你木有關係
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你是奸猫犯
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ snugglecat_son 纔是
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你才是真正的奸猫犯
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 好吧，， 我是 ，你就是
<kamea> ^_^
<kamea> 吃饭去
<like_summer> 有人在吗？
<like_summer> 请教一个问题，我在vm下安装ubuntu
<like_summer> 请教一个问题，我在vm下安装ubuntu ，安装到输入用户名和密码，但是后面怎么不出现桌面呢
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 窗口大小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355209 昨天为我的kubuntu装了个cairo-dock，悲剧的是每次启动窗口总是最大化，不管什么窗口都是。换成小窗口也大的惊人。还需要手动调节到适合的大小。感觉很烦。打开compiz弄了半天还是不能解决问题。故在此提问。希望高人解答。先再次谢 ...
<larry> How does the bot tell difference between English and pinyin
<maya> adam8157当叔
<alvin_rxg> larry: 简单数据匹配
<maya> adam8157当叔！！
<maya> 好吧。。。
<maya> 俺写作业去啦。。。
<maya> ofan: 哇  乃在呀
<Patrick_DJ> maya: 一看到你，我就想哭
<maya> Patrick_DJ: 是同情的泪水么，。。。
<Patrick_DJ> maya: 刚好今天下午，我正在找Maya for Linux的安装文件，找了一下午都没找到，都是for windows的。
<maya> 哈哈
<Patrick_DJ> maya: 都快出内伤了。
<maya> Patrick_DJ: 淡定淡定
<maya> 大不了我化身成一段唯美的代码 飞进乃的电脑里~
<Patrick_DJ> maya: 然后刚一上irc，就看到你这么个ＩＤ在说话。
<Patrick_DJ> maya: 呵呵~ :)
<maya> 忽忽
<maya> Patrick_DJ: 吃个饭 继续找  哇哈哈~
<Patrick_DJ> maya: 好的
<flh> 想弄台电脑，六千预算，请高手们指点一下。
<Patrick_DJ> maya: 累了，休息下先...
<maya> Patrick_DJ: 恩恩
<maya> 那俺先退啦~
<Patrick_DJ> flh: 新电脑，做什么用的？
<Patrick_DJ> EN
<soiamso> flh: a8-3650
<maya> 5555555555 拜拜各位  各位拜拜 
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 蕩婦。。 再會
<flh> soiamso: 你好
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 恩。。。。
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 保重。。。
<flh> soiamso: 没有明白指什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 愛愛
<flh> soiamso: 对硬件太不了解了
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 恩。   回见啦您内~
<flh> soiamso: 望指点一下啊。品牌呀什么的
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 去 寫作業，， 將來要 養我。。
<soiamso> flh: http://www.360buy.com/product/426715.html
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ ti: 【AMDA8-3850】AMD A-Serise X4 A8-3850盒装CPU（Socket FM1/2.9GHz/4M二级缓存/HD 6550D/32纳米/100W） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<snugglecat_son> knownbad,  好伤心啊。 儿子 总夹菜给奶奶， 却没夹过一次给我
<flh> soiamso: 可能我习惯intel平台
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_son§ 肯定是你，對貓，比對人好
<snugglecat_son> CyrusYzGTt, 不是。 应该是幼儿园教的。 对长辈要夹菜。 在儿子眼里， 我不算长辈
<flh> kvm有没有关机的命令行？我运行了两个系统，想关掉一下
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_son§ .. 好吧，， 學校的教育看起來不好，， 你跟他說是不是白頭髮就是長輩，， 還有如果有小孩 染白頭髮是  長輩麼
<flh> 求：kvm有没有关机的命令行？关掉多个系统上的一个
<supercatexpert> flh: 控制虚拟机里面的系统自己关掉就可以了
<flh> supercatexpert: 没有gnome控制台，远程
<supercatexpert> flh: 那种东西只有libvirt才有
<supercatexpert> flh: 和GNOME有何关系?
<flh> supercatexpert: debian下能安装上libvirt不？
<snugglecat_son> CyrusYzGTt, 不是， 我是说我儿子将我看成是哥们。 虽然我希望酱紫， 但没当他夹菜给奶奶， 就不是滋味
<supercatexpert> flh: 当然能!
<supercatexpert> flh: 不能的话我在用什么啊
<flh> supercatexpert: 谢了，我安装
<ceetozz> snugglecat_son: 好酸啊 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_son§ .. 額，， 不清楚，問有孩子的 
<flh> supercatexpert: 要安装什么软件包？
<snugglecat_son> :)
<flh> supercatexpert: 可怜我一直是pkill kvm 
<flh> soiamso: 可能我习惯intel平台] soiamso: 可能我习惯intel平台
<supercatexpert> flh: virt-manager, libvirt-bin
<supercatexpert> 其它的让系统去补充就OK
<alvin_rxg> 本地开一个 ssh tunnel 端口，如何将部分流量/IP 转移到该 ssh？
<supercatexpert> alvin_rxg: 那个就是SSH Proxy了吧
<flh> supercatexpert: 是的virt-manager 要125M空间，谢谢
<supercatexpert> 对于浏览器，有插件就可以了
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat_son: 我知道，我需要通过 arp 给另一台机器作 proxy
<alvin_rxg> supercatexpert: 就是说， 通过 iptable 把另一台机器(eg. 192.168.0.5) 转向 本地的ssh (127.0.0.1:xxx)
<flh> supercatexpert: dnsmasq-base ebtables esound-common etherboot-qemu gawk gnome-icon-theme gnome-mime-data libart-2.0-2 libavahi-glib1 libbonobo2-0
<flh> 一大堆啊
<acergelff> ??
<flh> 没劲，真没劲
<supercatexpert> alvin_rxg: 这个难度太高了……
<supercatexpert> flh: 这个没办法，依赖就是很多
<alvin_rxg>  :S
<supercatexpert> flh: 如果是远程服务器，不需要装virt-manager的，只要装libvirt-bin即可
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是为了控制那孙子的流量？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是，手机
<flh> supercatexpert: kvm -m 512 /media/sda2/VHD/kvm/serkvm.img -hdb /dev/sda2 开机，如何关？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 因为部分国内页面访问很慢，所以想要有个 proxy，但 android 没 root 不方便操作
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你是想用手机给笔记本当路油？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 笔记本当路由 =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我这里挺快的啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不知道为啥呢，就是有点漫
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 挺快的啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 感觉问题
<alvin_rxg> 什么感觉问题啊……经常就打不开
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比如？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: tudou youku 都很慢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: weibo.com 之类的也很慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 从来不看tudou youku
<alvin_rxg> 也就最近几天开始的问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 想看直接回国看去
<alvin_rxg> 行，你给买机票
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: weibo.com? 新浪的？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 赶快毕业。想回不就回了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 以后就永远没有这个问题了
<alvin_rxg> 是啊是啊
<supercatexpert> flh: 如果不能SSH进去，就只有杀进程了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不敢用msdnaa的号
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不过敢用也没有win 7 starter
<alvin_rxg> ..
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • zabbix1.8.9自动发现功能，求教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355214 在一台ubuntu主机上配置了zabbix_server服务， 另一台ubuntu主机上配置了zabbix_agent服务， 它们都处于同一网段，一个是192.168.1.98，另一个是192.168.1.158。 想测试zabbix中的自动发现功能，为什么服务器没有发现客户端呢？ 我测试了下，在 ...
 * microcai 最近从 weibo.com 辞职了
 * microcai 那种地方真不是人待的
 * microcai 现在在人待的地方不知道工作有多happy
<xhh> microcai: 哦？现在在啥好地方啊 :)
<acergelff> 构建新系统，是该选择LVM好呢，还是用btrfs的子分区呢，各位给个建议
<gebjgd> acergelff: 看你硬盘大小了
<acergelff> 256G
<gebjgd> acergelff: / /home都给多大
<acergelff> 据说LVM将来要被btrfs取代，而btrfs目前又不够成熟？
<acergelff> gebjgd: 没想好呢
<microcai> xhh: Redflag 
<gebjgd> acergelff: 凑合。我公司的笔记本一直btrfs
<acergelff> gebjgd: 全盘一个btrfs分区么？
<gebjgd> acergelff: /boot 是reiserfs
<gebjgd> acergelff: / /home是btrfs
<gebjgd> acergelff: 剩下的都给lvm了
<acergelff> gebjgd: 我在虚拟机里试了一下，grub2能够引导btrfs里面的子分区
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • pps没有画面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355216 有没有出现我这种情况啊。 把选项——选择视频播放设备 里面的所有选项都试了一遍都没有结果 统计信息: 发表于 由 清墨&木锋 — 2011-11-26 19:08 
<snugglecat_son> CyrusYzGTt, 我儿子会做火炉了
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 移民乌邦图（软件对照） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355218 从win移民过来，看来还需要适应一段时间才行啊 win下用的软件 网页：Opera /ie9 邮件：Outlook 文本编辑：notepad++ 办公系统：Office2010 光盘刻录：ImgBurn Ftp客户端：FileZilla 图像浏览：MassiGra/preview 视频播放：PotPlayer(CoreAvc3.01) 文件夹同步：FreeFileSync ...
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_son§ ?? 什麼是 火爐？？ 火種擼管？？
<snugglecat_son> CyrusYzGTt, 玩过 powder toy 不
<snugglecat_son> CyrusYzGTt, 我儿子在 powder toy 下做了一个火炉， 燃烧氢气
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_son§ ，。 不會
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉好孤独啊
 * Kamea 君问归期未有期,巴山夜雨涨秋池.何当共剪西窗烛,却话巴山夜雨时
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:15:40)
 * Kamea 此情可待成追忆,只是当时已惘然
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 情道
<lm_> chromium flash不能放大 记得以前可以？
 * Kamea 李商隐的诗.李煜的词,还有烟雨江南的尘缘,还有那首伽蓝雨,都是那种调调
<acergelff> 有木有哪个编辑器可以自动重新格式化整个html文档的代码？？
<lm_> gvim =
 * Kamea 古代真是太美了
<lm_> =
<lm_> ggvG=好像是这样
 * Kamea 还有那个很久以前看的诛仙
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么我们没生活在五代十国或东晋呀,那时多幸福呀
<iGoogle> Kamea: 连饭都没吃的。你去古代吧。
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  hi
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 你去吧，， 那對於現在的人來說 ，，去那裏只能當東晉領導的食物和寵物
<Kamea> iGoogle: 好吧,你用大预言术把我送过去吧
<fz420> 大家都是哪部分的？
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 那时社会挺自由的行不.比现在还自由
<fz420> 有广东这边的，有木有？
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你可看下那时的历史
<iGoogle> Kamea: 当然自由，自己可以去垦荒。你愿意去就去。
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 自由個屁，， 只是 士大夫階層以上的自由
<fz420> 亲，都 不理我哦！
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 可以归隐山林的呢。让他去
<iGoogle> 自由得连裤子都不用穿
<CyrusYzGTt> 要不是 冉猶 我們 華夏族早就被滅了
<Kamea> iGoogle: 农夫,山泉,有点田,不是现在人的目标吗
<iGoogle> 那个傻逼的目标？
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 只是北方好不好
<Kamea> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ iGoogle 說了，我是南蠻的，，不算。。 嗚嗚～～
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 她湖南自己都是蛮子地带 还说别人 真是好笑 
<fz420> 我是不是进错房间了，
<caleb-> fz420: 是
<fz420> 上帝啊，
<CyrusYzGTt> fz420§ 木有，， 
<iGoogle> 至少那时候，这边有长沙郡之类的了。
<caleb-> fz420: 果然进错了，上帝不在这
<fz420> 佛祖保佑
<CyrusYzGTt> 真我保佑
<Kamea> fz420: 这里是文学频道,欢迎你的到来
<fz420> 我怀疑，这是打着开源自由的旗号，有可能在搞反恐啊
<fz420> ：）
<Kamea> caleb-: 你这个黑客又偷看我们的私聊
<Kamea> caleb-: 把你那个能看4k的Youtube号贡献出来
<CyrusYzGTt> fz420§ 錯矣～！ 吾等是打着開源 在 修真證道
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 同求
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac264037/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: 当大家都以为蛋碎了的时候竟然! - AcFun.tv
<fz420> @caleb是黑客？向你学习
<Kamea> caleb-: 快点拿出来呀,别跟小姑娘是的,
<CyrusYzGTt> s/是/似/
<Kamea> caleb-: 你这个大黑客,快点出来
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 他不出来
<CyrusYzGTt> Kamea§ 哦，， 你一邊去吧，，我看會垃圾小說
<Kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 鄙视你,你个淫道,
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 無視你
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 姦夫
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 淫婦，，之前 幾個小時 剛走了
<gmip> 求教，我在ubuntu下用一個開放的wifi，就是在一個網頁上驗證用戶的那種，連接一直被reset到驗證頁面，可是驗證頁面始終出不來,在windows下reset的驗證頁面立刻就出來了，求原因．
<Ml_hoo__> kang_: 老大，我google了irssi block system message还是没用，搜出来的都没天朝屏蔽，勉强看了下帮助文档也没找出，我的本本屏幕较小，只是系统消息就占了一大部分屏幕，您不能详细的说下怎么屏蔽irssi的系统消息，多谢啦！！！
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 请问一下：11.04的live cd能修复11.10的grub么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355223 由于别人的电脑是win7和ubutnu11.10双系统，重装win7导致grub没了。如果我用11.04的live cd过去能不能顺利修复？还是保险起见，再下一个11.10的镜像做live cd？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ooinzaghi — 2011-11-26 20:22 
<yunfan> "不出户，知天下；不窥牖，见天道。其出弥远，其知弥少。是以圣人不行而知，不见而明，不为而成。" 所以说 圣人都是资深宅男，成天待在家里，靠着各种sns工具获取资讯 并且反对出门旅行 :]
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac265103/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: 叔叔，你淫了。 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚回来
<Kandu> Ml_hoo__: /ignore * parts joins quits
<Ml_hoo__> 额，貌似发错人了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 你就是 這樣的人吧，， 是不是想這樣說
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ laf
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你是道教的 
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 不是，，
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 那是什么教的? 难道是五斗米的？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 無教 。。 
 * pityonline 能把普通文件转换成二维码吗？
<yunfan> pityonline: 那得分成n段了
<pityonline> yunfan: 是把文件转换成二进制后再分段把0和1转换成二维码吗？
<yunfan> pityonline: 你压缩下也可以 
<pityonline> yunfan: 压缩谁？
<yunfan> 自然是文件
<pityonline> yunfan: 好，如果一个普通的图片是 1k，转换成二进制后大约有多少字符？
<yunfan> pityonline: 当然还是1k
<supercatexpert> 8192
<supercatexpert> 8192个位而已
<pityonline> supercatexpert: 位？
<pityonline> yunfan: 1024 个字符是吗？
<supercatexpert> 一个1KByte的文件，不就是8192个二进制位么
<yunfan> en
<pityonline> supercatexpert: 哦，我没学过
<supercatexpert> 8 bits = 1 Byte
<pityonline> yunfan: 这么说一个 1k 的图片是由 1024 个 0 和 1 排列可以形成？
<supercatexpert> 1KB的图片是8192个0/1
<yunfan> pityonline: 不是 9192
<pityonline> supercatexpert: 哦
<yunfan> 8192
<yunfan> pityonline: 1Byte = 8bit
<pityonline> ok，那么用二维码生成器把这个 1k 的图片所转换成的 8192 个 0 或 1 扫描下来生成一些二维码，假设一个二维码图片可以承载 1108 个字符，需要生成多少个二维码图片？
<Ml_hoo__> 没人额，睡觉
<yunfan> 你不需要按bit来搞
<AzureSky_xjc> 太高深了，不知道说什么，，，，，
 * CyrusYzGTt 圍觀 這裏的 超級天才 yunfan jyf
<pityonline> yunfan: 晕，是不是把这个 1k 的图片转换成二进制的 0 和 1 后那些 0 和 1 要按照普通文本来生成二维码？
<gmip> ．求教，我在ubuntu下用一個開放的wifi，就是在一個網頁上驗證用戶的那種，連接一直被reset到驗證頁面，可是驗證頁面始終出不來,在windows下reset的驗證頁面立刻就出來了，求原因．
<yunfan> pityonline: 我不清楚二维码能否表示那些非ascii字符的字节 如果不行 转成 base64 也不过是多1/3的体积 如果照你说的 每个bit都当作数字来 那就多7倍了
 * microcai 现在是买 SSD 的好时机么？
<tenzu> kamea: ?
<jiejie> 若若的问下，py的dict如何获取某一个范围？
<pityonline> yunfan: 这样吧，能不能把一个图片生成一个二维码，用手机扫描该二维码在手机上还原那个图片？
<yunfan> pityonline: 可以 需要定制扫描工具 因为常规的是扫描以后得到文本
<pityonline> yunfan: 那音频，视频格式的文件也可以转换成二维码吗？
<kamea> tenzu: 手机怎么输入ctrl
<yunfan> pityonline: 当然
<pityonline> yunfan: 一个二维码图片最大信息承载量是多大？
<tenzu> kamea: 不会
<kamea> tenzu: 。，，
<snugglecat_son> jiejie, 啥意思
<yunfan> pityonline: 这个自己去看
<jiejie> snugglecat_son: 就是可以用列表切割方法么？
<pityonline> yunfan: 没找到，有人说是 1108 个字符，不知道是不是真的
<Backsorry> 哈楼啊 ，大家都睡了没？
<snugglecat_son> o 
<snugglecat_son> 睡了
<snugglecat_son> knownbad, 睡了么
<pityonline> yunfan: 二维码只能存储几K或几M字符的信息，我觉得够大了
<pityonline> yunfan: http://sns.enorth.com.cn/system/2011/07/27/007012646.shtml
<Backsorry> 睡了，那大家都安息吧。
<sevk> pityonline ⇪ t: 彩码与二维码的区别-彩码,二维码,18街,北方网,天津-北方网-北方社区
<yi> 拜师学艺
<yi> 拜师学艺 
<yi> 各位活着的，死了的，小弟拜师学艺
<AzureSky_xjc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<yi> 免费收徒弟 ，没人 愿意吗
<yi> 真晕
<yhlfh> 拜什么师，学什么世
<yhlfh> 艺
<yi> 这世道 还能混吗
<yi> 计算机方面的 
<yhlfh> 计算机太宽泛了
<AzureSky_xjc> 你会来irc已经说明你功力深厚
<snugglecat_son> 彩码，中国人的骄傲
<Kandu> pityonline: IPv9 LOL
<snugglecat_son> ipv9 中国的骄傲
<pityonline> Kandu: ？
<pityonline> Kandu: oh my
<Kandu> pityonline: 彩碼唄
<snugglecat_son> pityonline<==中国人的骄傲
<pityonline> Kandu: 明白
<void1> 墙内https的google是没法访问的吗？
<Kandu> pityonline: 二維碼有多種的，一種二維碼也有系列一說，大小差別很大的
<snugglecat_son> 美国的网站真差， google 间歇性当机
<snugglecat_son> 二维码过时啦
<snugglecat_son> 美国过时啦
<snugglecat_son> 中国腾飞啦
<snugglecat_son> 美国没落啦， 要靠中国搭救啦
<MopperWhite> 问个事：
<snugglecat_son> 啥事
<snugglecat_son> alpha080, 闺女还好么
<MopperWhite> python里的webbrowser
<alpha080> 囧= =
<alpha080> 生病了。。。
<MopperWhite> webbrowser.open('http://douban.fm')
<alpha080> nnd
<MopperWhite> 会把所有浏览器在命令行的返回都打出来
<MopperWhite> 求破
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_son alpha080 你們定了 娃娃親？？
<alpha080> snugglecat_son: 你儿子踢被子不？
<MopperWhite> Hi?
<MopperWhite> TAT
<sevk> MopperWhite, 好  ㍭ 
<snugglecat_son> alpha080, 天气转变了， 要注意下啦， 别让我儿媳妇着凉了
<MopperWhite> 我着急用TAT
<cuihao> Linux有无像Windows下画图一样简单点的绘图工具，GIMP太高端了
<alpha080> @_@
<MopperWhite> cuihao, OpenOffice画图呢？
<alpha080> 烦躁，洗澡去，挂机
<alvin_rxg> cuihao: pinta
<snugglecat_son> cuihao, 有啊
<loiac> cuihao: 我也没找到合适的
<snugglecat_son> cuihao, gnupaint
<MopperWhite> snugglecat_son, TTATT
<snugglecat_son> gpaint
<alpha080> cuihao: 用mypaint or kcolorpaint
<snugglecat_son> 忘了哪个了
<loiac> cuihao: 要不太强大要不太弱……
<snugglecat_son> gpaint
<MopperWhite> TTUTT
<MopperWhite> TTOTT
<alpha080> 去linuxtoy上看看，刚刚发表的文章好像
<cuihao> 嗯，我试试
<cuihao> MyPaint 1.0.0
<loiac> mypaint更像画画用的……
<snugglecat_son> MopperWhite, 不懂，  问别人
<snugglecat_son> loader, gpaint
<cuihao> webbrowser.open('http://douban.fm') 是python么，我刚上，没看见之前的
<snugglecat_son> alpha080, 我儿子打横着睡
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 用命令行打开文件的小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355231 我在终端里敲入命令： sudo nautilus /home 然后输入密码； 文件是打开了，但是在terminal里显示 Initializing nautilus-gdu extension ** (nautilus:7758): DEBUG: Syncdaemon not running, waiting for it to start in NameOwnerChanged Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed ...
<pityonline> Kandu: http://www.cnblogs.com/shinyzhu/archive/2009/01/08/first-view-at-microsoft-tag-beta.html
<sevk> pityonline ⇪ ti: 二维码新工具：Microsoft Tag (beta)初体验 - Shiny Zhu - 博客园
<cuihao> ^k^改名了诶
<alvin_rxg> cuihao: 它掉一次线就改一次名字
<Kandu> pityonline: 這東西沒用
<pityonline> Kandu: 我装了一个，有时候不用对准就能扫出来，比扫二维码快多了，但有时候也不灵
<Kandu> pityonline: 只保存索引的,最大問題。然後用顏色，也是問題
<pityonline> Kandu: 我也觉得用颜色有问题，如果是印刷品偏色，肯定有问题了
<Kandu> pityonline: 存索引，問題最大了，一定要聯網才可用
<pityonline> Kandu: 是的
<pityonline> Kandu: 意义不大
<snugglecat_son> 睡看过一千零一夜的
<fan> a
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • gnome 3 shell 的天气预报扩展怎么设置，点左键和右键都没有设置选项啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355235 晕了，多谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 axxdz — 2011-11-26 21:42 
<freeayu_> 晚上好
<MeaCulpa1> .
<MeaCulpa1> dropbox猛的，察觉到我2机器在一个内网里，就直接走lan了
<MeaCulpa1> rsync都不用了...
<pityonline> snugglecat_son: 我看过一部分
<pityonline> snugglecat_son: 还剩几个故事没看完
<sevk> 新 窗口管理器 • gnome-shell不能安装扩展 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355240 我下载了一个mediaplayer扩展，放到~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions里和/usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions都不能用 apt-get里安装的gnome-shell-extensions-dock也不能用 打开gnome-tweak-tool都不显示这两项，倒是之前从apt-get里安装的两个扩展可以使用 alt+f2 r之后也不行 肿 ...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: ...
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 有点霸道
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 必须的
<MeaCulpa1> 但ipad客户端不是如此貌似
<MeaCulpa1> er... ipad客户端更nb...
<MeaCulpa1> ftp都来了...
<snugglecat_son> pityonline, 王子和飞毯说的是啥啊， 飞毯貌似和那个故事没多少关系啊。 只是大王子找到的宝物， 后来王子做了流浪者。故事讲得还是三王子的故事
<MeaCulpa1> 阿拉丁？
<snugglecat_son> 不是 王子和飞毯
<MeaCulpa1> o
<snugglecat_son> 三王子， 都喜欢他们的堂妹， 国王让他们各自去找宝物， 谁的宝物厉害， 谁就取堂妹
<MeaCulpa1> 话说，阿拉丁是中国人
<MeaCulpa1> 那时候欧洲人还没搞清楚阿拉伯人，小亚细亚，中国人和印度人
<snugglecat_son> 大王子是飞毯， 二王子是象牙的魔管，三王子是神奇苹果
<caleb-> 所以是 丁阿拉？
<pityonline> snugglecat_son: 是叫那名字吗？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac264901/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 尼玛钢铁侠吗? - AcFun.tv
<snugglecat_son> 飞毯会飞， 魔管相当于望远镜， 神奇苹果治百病
<snugglecat_son> pityonline, 不是阿拉丁
<pityonline> snugglecat_son: 我指故事的名字，当然不是阿拉丁
<CyrusYzGTt> 頂阿啦
<snugglecat_son> 拿到飞毯的王子叫侯赛因， 但不是主角
<snugglecat_son> 王子和飞毯， 就这名字
<pityonline> snugglecat_son: 我这怎么没有呢？
<snugglecat_son> 一年后， 王子通过魔管看到堂妹病了， 仨王子乘坐飞毯去堂妹那，用苹果救起了堂妹
<MeaCulpa1> caleb-: LOL
<caleb-> 姓丁 小名 阿拉，挺合理的
<tenzu> pityonline: yo
<iGoogle> 啥故事，都是挖掘下，拍出不同的电影啊。连诸葛亮的老婆，也应该挖掘成电影。
<pityonline> snugglecat_son: 我这里的确没有这个主题的故事，不知道是不是故事里套的故事
<pityonline> tenzu: hi there
<snugglecat_son> 仨宝物都同样重要， 所以国王依然为难， 又让仨王子比射箭。 大王子射得最短，二王子比大王子射得原， 仨王子射得箭远到不知道去哪了
<snugglecat_son> 堂妹与二王子结婚， 大王子心灰意冷， 当了流浪者
<CyrusYzGTt> 應該是 阿來
<vv> 。
<snugglecat_son> 而三王子心有不甘， 箭都射不见了， 应该他最远， 但与堂妹结婚的不是他， 就去找， 最后找到一个神女。 
<vv> 是在讲故事么？
<pityonline> snugglecat_son: 晕，我没看到过这个故事
<snugglecat_son> 从这里故事主线就围绕三王子， 神女和国王展开。 与另俩王子一点关系也没有， 与飞毯一点关系都没有
<vv> 阿拉丁？
<snugglecat_son> 我想不明白干嘛名字叫王子与飞毯， 飞毯根本不是故事重要的点
<snugglecat_son> pityonline, 在我这套书， 这个故事与 阿拉丁与神灯， 阿里巴巴 等放在附录里
<snugglecat_son> pityonline, 不是主体故事里的
<vv> 原来是写书的啊
<pityonline> snugglecat_son: 我看的是个电子书，这个是套在哪个故事里的？肯定不是阿拉丁和神灯的，阿里巴巴的还没看到，以前只听说过大概
<snugglecat_son> 和儿子讲故事， 讲到一半， 儿子总插， 拿到飞毯的大王子取到堂妹， 飞毯怎么怎么， 讲到最后根本和飞毯毛都没关系
<vv> 童话故事？
<iGoogle> snugglecat_son: 你给儿子讲谈爱的故事？
<snugglecat_son> pityonline, 是个独立故事， 不过不是 一千零一夜里， 是放在附录里， 和 阿里巴巴， 阿拉丁与神灯， 放在附录里
<snugglecat_son> iGoogle, 是啊
<snugglecat_son> 不是在那女人讲得的故事里
<iGoogle> 你儿子问你要妹子，怎么办。
<vv> 哈哈哈
<snugglecat_son> ....
<pityonline> snugglecat_son: 哦，那我的确没看过这个故事。不过一般一千零一夜的故事名都是概括故事的，不像一些歌名，歌词内容和歌名无关
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 推薦 恆娥 
<iGoogle> 飞毯，那是为了骗当时的读者。新鲜事物最容易骗读者了。
<snugglecat_son> pityonline, 问题那个故事名 除了王子 有关系， 飞毯就一点关系都没了
<iGoogle> 就像丰乳肥臀那种书。
 * tenzu 拜神
<snugglecat_son> 而且俩部分， 前一部分 找宝物， 飞毯出现了一下， 后一部分， 就根本不出现了
<iGoogle> tenzu: 说说马奶妹
<CyrusYzGTt>  應該被縫製爲衣服了
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你重口啊, 马奶 妹
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你解释下词义。
<snugglecat_son> 故事主要是三王子的故事， 只是最后 三王子和神女 当上国王王后， 大王子坐着飞毯不知云游到哪去了
<snugglecat_son> 难不成， 说的是 大王子不问 世事， 逍遥快活？？
<vv> 好像回到小学的样子
<qqwe13> 遇到见棘首的问题，gedit保留语法高亮输出打印为PDF格式，输出文件空白  怎么解决？哪位提示下
<snugglecat_son> 讲得是和尚的故事？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用诸天神佛的名字发誓，如果诸天还有神佛的话！”
<iGoogle> snugglecat_son: 你应该给儿子讲讲孙权杀儿子的故事。看下你儿子的反应。
<snugglecat_son> .........
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我解释不来
<CyrusYzGTt> 這句話 透露了 仙神劫  還木有結束
<iGoogle> tenzu: 还不是，那咋重口了
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么找不到 /etc/X11/xorg.conf ？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355243 我想更改一下分辨率， 怎么找不到 /etc/X11/xorg.conf 文件呢？？？新手提问 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangjifeng — 2011-11-26 22:21 
<snugglecat_son> 故事老长老长了， 没讲完讲故事的人都快睡着了
<tenzu> iGoogle: 马来的已经重口了, 马奶的更重口
<iGoogle> 这是揣测的。没关联
<snugglecat_son> CyrusYzGTt, 缝制为衣服？？ 飞毯？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_son§ 瞎猜的
<qqwe13> Kandu: 遇到见棘首的问题，gedit保留语法高亮输出打印为PDF格式，输出文件空白  怎么解决？前辈提示下
<iGoogle> 按照你解释词的逻辑，难道马奶和马超，也有关联？ tenzu
<snugglecat_son> 为大家讲了一故事， 没人鼓掌么
<qqwe13> Kandu: ^_^
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_son§ 扔 垃圾 ，， 扔 臭雞蛋
<tenzu> iGoogle: 对啊
<snugglecat_son> .....
<snugglecat_son> 好吧
<roylez_> iGoogle: 拜n神
<iGoogle> tenzu: 那你说说，马超为啥重口了
<iGoogle> roylez_: 不是出差了？
<snugglecat_son> alpha080, 为闺女说啥故事呢？ 别说一千零一夜的故事。 太色了
<roylez_> iGoogle: 没
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_son§ 不如 講講 女媧與某位人物的不得不說的故事，， 我就鼓掌
<snugglecat_son> 一千零一夜确实有点不适合儿童
<iGoogle> snugglecat_son: 一千零一夜也色？你这心态，咋能给小孩子说故事哦。
<vv> 谁来点什么内幕之类的我最喜欢了
<iGoogle> 那说聊斋吧
<snugglecat_son> iGoogle, 前奏就色了
<iGoogle> snugglecat_son: 聊斋全看过没
<CyrusYzGTt> vv§ 內幕，，  紅孩兒的父親是 太上老君
<iGoogle> snugglecat_son: 看你的反应，应该没看过。或者没看全。
<snugglecat_son> iGoogle, 大人看肯定不色啦， 对儿童就不适合了
<snugglecat_son> 聊斋？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 聊齋志異之奇女子
<iGoogle> 那西游记也不能说了。那里面更色。
<Kamea> 闺女,俺喜欢
<CyrusYzGTt> 西廂記。。 
<iGoogle> 你儿子会天天像找蜘蛛精
<snugglecat_son> 一千零一夜 前传就开始色了
<Kamea> 格林通话
<Kamea> 希腊神话
<snugglecat_son> 为什么那女的要和国王讲一千零一个故事， 因为国王的老婆怎么怎么。。忘了， 所以他要每晚取个处女做老婆， 然后第二天就杀
<Kamea> 北欧神话
<iGoogle> Kamea: 那里面，，乱伦的都有。你这推荐的
<CyrusYzGTt> 西方的神話，， 感覺很亂倫。。
<iGoogle> snugglecat_son: 给你儿子讲新闻联播吧。那正常。
<alvin_rxg> 换个词就是“开放”
<Kamea> 古代神话
<Kamea> 山海经
<Kamea> 小K出问题了?
<snugglecat_son> 最后一个女的， 请求国王让她讲完故事再杀， 第一天讲完， 国王就想第二天再听， 一直听了一千零一夜
<alvin_rxg> 明明是那丫前一晚没讲完，第二晚继续
<snugglecat_son> alvin_rxg, 好吧， 我描述不准确
<snugglecat_son> 我是说， 有些情节不适合给儿子讲
<Kamea> K桑竟然不加q了
<alvin_rxg> 不过也才 1001 夜，3年后就死了  xD
<snugglecat_son> 有好多还乱伦呢，堂兄取堂妹啥的
<Kamea> 还是俺掉线了?
<snugglecat_son> alvin_rxg, 最后应该没死
<snugglecat_son> 生了仨孩子
<snugglecat_son> 那国王听故事不算， 还带 ooxx 的
<Kamea> 刷屏中...勿扰
<Kamea> .
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat_son: 帮我把 m3u 文件下一下 http://www.flvcd.com/parse.php?kw=http%3A%2F%2Fv.youku.com%2Fv_show%2Fid_XMjU0ODM0MzI4.html&format=high
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 正在为您解析，请耐心等候 - 微视频/音乐专辑批量解析下载门户
<snugglecat_son> 基本一年一个
<snugglecat_son> alvin_rxg, 要下载软件啊
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat_son: 下边，有个 m3u 的
<iGoogle> snugglecat_son: http://edu.pcbaby.com.cn/game/
<sevk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: 亲子游戏_最丰富最齐全的亲子游戏大集合_太平洋亲子网早期教育频道
<snugglecat_son> 哦
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<Kamea> .
<sevk> Kamea:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<snugglecat_son> Kamea, 你干嘛
<snugglecat_son> alvin_rxg, 2.3k啊
<snugglecat_son> 下完了， 然后呢
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat_son: m3u 的文件给我…
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat_son: 或者你把里边的内容贴网上
<snugglecat_son> 好的
<Kamea> supercatexpert: 我这网络出问题
<snugglecat_son> alvin_rxg, http://pastebin.com/ncQjxLy9
<alvin_rxg> thx
<snugglecat_son> :)
<alvin_rxg> 离开会
<drazet> debian怎么才能配置跟ubuntu一样的字体显示效果阿？
<caleb-> drazet: 抄呗
<drazet> caleb-, 怎么抄？
<iGoogle> caleb-: 手动抄，抄不全的。拐弯抹角的太多了。
<iGoogle> 俄。都休息了
 * mayli sleep
<mayli> test
<sevk> mayli, ....  ㍯ 
<mayli> what happends when an ipv6 host /ping a ipv4 host?
<jamg> 晚上好
<mao> 有谁用过btrfs没有？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<kamea> 都睡了？
<kamea> 好吧，我也该睡了
<kamea> mayli: 哲学家，晚安
<kamea> d
<kamea>  
<kamea> ／quit
<flh> 大家好，有没有朋友把linux安装到一个目录内的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 旱魅仰天狂笑：“愚蠢的人类，本来还要过许多年我才能复活，是你们自己亲手砍掉了大地上你们祖先千百年来种下的阻止我出现的希望，短短几十年竟然能让我获得过去几万年才能得到的火的能量和千百万草木的怨灵，看到了么？我现在复原的多快，再过一小会儿我就能烧的你灰飞湮灭，然后我就要让大地千里赤地万里枯槁，你拦不住
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的，尽管你的能量比一千年前的那两个傻蛋更强，哈哈哈～”
<ofan> yoooooooooo
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<Stifler> Hi all!
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍘ 
<Stifler> 中文测试
 * Stifler Crashed
<mayli> flh: chroot
<flh> mayli: 你好
<Kandu> flh: sudo debootstrap --arch amd64 squeeze ooxx目錄 http://ftp.cn.debian.org/debian
<flh> Kandu: 我的意思是，不多分区，并在一个文件夹内的系统，能启动。仅作启动用。
<Kandu> flh: pacman -Sy -r chroot環境目錄 && pacman -S base -r chroot環境目錄
<flh> Kandu: 会安装到目录内，但启动设置不会。。。。
<mayli> flh: grub 启动的时候可以设置1内核位置2root目录位置
<flh> Kandu: 以前玩无盘，有一次的确启动了一个目录内的linux,但不记得了。
<flh> mayli: 谢谢你的提示
<flh> mayli: 如果系统在/dev/sda4/lennysys 目录，menu.lst要如何写？
<mayli> flh: grub1 or grub2?
<yunfan> Kandu: 我把我们网站的文章和用户信息载入到redis里 才不到300m
<flh> sudo debootstrap --arch i386 lenny /media/sda3/lennysys http://ip/debian 系统是这样弄的，
<^k^> flh ⇪ ti: Redirect
<flh> mayli: 我试了一晚上，包括menu.lst 和/etc/fstab,,,改来改去不成
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:03:42)
<mayli> flh: e, 如果不想换内核的话直接chroot就行
<flh> mayli:用图是要先进入，然后打算用它引导其它的系统。我用lenny的内核，不换
<flh> mayli: 我要的是硬盘启动这个系统，
<flh> mayli: 它的根目录不是正常的根目录，而是在一个文件夹内 /dev/sda3/lennysys
<CyrusYzGTt> 改路勁，，  類似 kernel /usr/linux/vmliuz
<CyrusYzGTt> 改路勁，，  類似 kernel /dev/sda3/lennysys
<mayli> flh: root=/xxx/xxx/  ;see http://bbs.chinaunix.net/archiver/?tid-2236715.html
<^k^> mayli ⇪ ti: 启动 GNU/Linux —— GRUB(页 1) - Linux系统管理 - ChinaUnix.net - Powered by Discuz! Archiver
<flh> kernel          /lennysys/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-686-bigmem
<mayli> flh: kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda/some
<flh> mayli: 我那个系统在(hd0,0)/lennysys 这个目录下
<flh> root=/dev/sda3/lennysys 不行，找不到根目录。
<flh> 以前是成功过，initrd=image-lenny/initrd.img boot=nfs nfsroot=/media/sda3/diskless/nfsroot ip=dhcp rw 似乎
<mayli> flh: check this out: http://serverfault.com/questions/174347/is-it-possible-to-mount-a-subdirectory-as-the-root-file-system-at-kernel-startup
<^k^> mayli ⇪ t: linux - Is it possible to mount a subdirectory as the root file system at kernel startup? - Server Fault
<flh> mayli: 上面的提示似乎对头
<mayli> flh: i'm pro, as always
<Kandu> flh: 這就不知道了
<flh> Kandu: 没事，反正是玩
<Kandu> yunfan: 啥東東
<yunfan> Kandu: 一个内存数据库
<Kandu> yunfan: 300m = 5h?
<Kandu> yunfan: :P
<yunfan> yunfan: 额 mb
<yunfan> Fox78: -]
 * sevk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<ofan> 没人
<Kandu> ofan: .·.·
<ofan> Kandu: 还不睡
<Kandu> ofan: 快睡了
<mayli> ...............................................
<ofan> lol
 * Kandu .·.·.·.·.·.·.·.·.·.·.·.·.·.·.·.·. 寫日誌吹牛去
<Stifler> man lzma
<ofan> Kandu: 你blog里的那些回复怎么感觉那么奇怪
<Kandu> ofan: 都是垃圾留言吧
<ofan> Kandu: bot?
<Kandu> ofan: 也許吧，剛註冊的時候過來鬧騰了下
<Kandu> ofan: 現在也沒 bot 過來煩了
<ofan> Kandu: 看上去也不太像一般的垃圾留言
<Kandu> ofan: 看上去很多 typo，剛開始我還以為它們不是英語
<ofan> Kandu: 很诡异
<ofan> 像是提前写好，然后随机选择的发的
<jicong> 大家好啊
<zhujicong> /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER zhujicong pplzfgtsgktc
<zhujicong> /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER zhujicong pplzfgtsgktc
<alvin_rxg> 看到密码了
<zhujicong> ¶Ôalvin_rxg˵:Ôõô¿´×ÅÂÒÂëÁË£¿
<kk> zhujicong:say 对alvin_rxg说:怎么看着乱码了？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Stifler> ...
<ofan> 还彩色的
<Jicong> 搞定，换了编码了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Jicong> 大家好！
<alvin_rxg> 洗洗睡吧
<Jicong> 准备了
<Jicong> 除了这里还有哪里国人较多的频道么
<alvin_rxg> 要24小时有人的，就那些英文 channel 了
<Jicong> 也是，睡觉了，大家晚安
<ofan> linux上没有userinfo?
<fishoneeyed> 有人在马？
<alvin_rxg> 没人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 晚上和同事出去了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦？
<gebjgd> 还有老婆
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 逛街呢？
<alvin_rxg> 还是玩游乐场？
<gebjgd> 一起吃饭逛街喝得Glünwein
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那游乐场有什么玩的
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> 我今天就玩游戏 + spoj
<gebjgd> 在saturn看到了遥控直升机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 想买
<alvin_rxg> 假的吧， saturn 不卖的。
<gebjgd> ä¹°
<gebjgd> 35欧
<alvin_rxg> 倒是 conrad 和 mediamarket 有
<alvin_rxg> 这…… conrad 的 100+
<gebjgd> 今天看到的
<gebjgd> 小的遥控直升机
<gebjgd> 35
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> 相当不错
<alvin_rxg> 才 35块……你要买就买呗…
<gebjgd> 被老婆揽下了
<alvin_rxg> 哦，不是你买哦？
<gebjgd> 说我没时间玩
<gebjgd> 拦
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> 35€确实便宜
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，是的
 * [ub] 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<jiero> 实验看看编码
<jiero> 对了。
<jiero> 我之外，有人不是在挂机吗？
<alvin_rxg> 挂机？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你不是
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 阿文啊。为啥世界这么大呢。
<alvin_rxg> 你想干嘛，周游世界吗？
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  Im too lazy to travel on a globe.
<alvin_rxg> travel and meet ppl
<jiero> 啊，ibus又出问题了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  你要知道。我见到你也记不住。 我的记忆力是罕见的差劲。
<alvin_rxg> 你谁啊？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 所以我去旅行也是浪费，几乎什么也存不在脑海里。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我就是你在这里常见的 jiero。。。
<jiero> lo
<alvin_rxg> 旅游的东西是存不下来的，倒是可以拍照啥的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 你不是 archl 或 luojie 吗？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 也是。
<alvin_rxg> 那啥 dune
<jiero> alvin_rxg: dune么。我以前特别喜欢地理。
<alvin_rxg> 那咋不喜欢 travel 呢？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 喜欢啊。我喜欢没人的地方。
<alvin_rxg> ._. 澳洲西部挺好的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 但我不想死掉。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 以前我提到过一种设想。命令行形式的图形软件，有意思吗？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我喜欢一个方向性的钻。
<alvin_rxg> cui?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 好
<alvin_rxg> 嗯？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 就叫cui吧。
<alvin_rxg> 那怎么了？ vi 就是一个
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 是吗？我都没见过 vi 哦
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<alvin_rxg> irssi 总见过吧……
<alvin_rxg> weechat
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 见过 irssi，但是就是进不去呢。
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 设置无法完成。
<alvin_rxg> 哪没整对吧
<jiero> 恩。所以就算了。
<jiero> arch 也是，
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<jiero> 我太懒惰
<jiero> arch linux安装的时候麻烦，我就放弃了
<alvin_rxg> 好吧……
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  vi m打开了。然后呢？
<alvin_rxg> 然后？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 怎么样的 cui？
<alvin_rxg> 就是这个很简单的啊……
<fivesheep> 啥cui.. 那不是上世纪的东西么
<jiero> fivesheep: 哦。知道是上个世纪的东西，但也不见得差啊。
<fivesheep> that's what you need http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NCURSES-Programming-HOWTO/
<[ub]> fivesheep ⇪ t: NCURSES Programming HOWTO 
<jiero> fivesheep:  这个也太过了，纯是 GUI吧。。。
<alvin_rxg> 就是把 g 换成 c 而已
<fivesheep> 啥太过了..
<fivesheep> 你不是想要命令行里的窗口么.. 
<alvin_rxg> 肏， 10^100 http://www.spoj.pl/problems/BISHOPS/
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Problem BISHOPS
<jiero> fivesheep: 我想的是 cli的输入
<fivesheep> 别说窗口了
<fivesheep> cli的输入?
<fivesheep> 完全不懂了
<jiero> fivesheep: 和以前 cli 输入方式无差异，就是外围多了一堆提示。
<jiero> fivesheep: 当 IDE 么？
<fivesheep> emacs?
<jiero> fivesheep: 算是吧。
<jiero> fivesheep: 我没见过 emacs哦。
<alvin_rxg> lol  用linux的竟然都没碰过 vi / emacs
<jiero> vim emacs 是啥样呢。我都不知道。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: emacs很好用的。
<alvin_rxg> 目前就 vim 了。
<jiero> 有什么好惊讶的。。。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 放弃vim吧。
<jiero> lol
<alvin_rxg> 放弃 emacs 吧。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 小光，用用emacs，可以用erc
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 别。我说真的。
<alvin_rxg> 咋谁都知道我名号了？！
<jiero> vim vs emacs 对我来说太遥远了，等我会写一点程序后。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。你叫小光么。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 为啥！！！
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 啥为啥？问我爸呗
<fishoneeyed> jiero: 用emacs不一定需要会变成。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你最后一个字是光啊。
<alvin_rxg> yo
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 前两个字是什么？
<alvin_rxg> 妈的，隔壁吵死了
<alvin_rxg> 两个字已经对了，第三个字就保留吧
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 今天星期六。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 荣
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 放个机器合成声音德文版的“闭嘴”
<alvin_rxg> 跟星期六没关系，那丫就是关门都是摔门的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 用雷声。
<alvin_rxg> google tts ?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 也行。
<alvin_rxg> 安啦，暂时安静了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 放个原声的狼叫。
<alvin_rxg> ...
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你是不是有好音箱啊
<alvin_rxg> 没
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 那就算了。不伦不类的。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 去玩 openclonk了没？
<alvin_rxg> 没， 在玩 spoj.pl
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 玩vim有什么感受吗？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 前一段时间我打开邮箱看到了一只手掌大的蜘蛛。
<alvin_rxg> 需要啥感受？
<alvin_rxg> 啥？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我一开始以为是玩具呢。
<fivesheep> 感受到简单快捷..
<alvin_rxg> ..
<fishoneeyed> 就是好用，不好用。之类的。
<alvin_rxg> 好用啊…
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你用什么上irc？
<alvin_rxg> 废话么。。不好用的话，就不会用了
<alvin_rxg>  irssi
<fivesheep> 地球人都知道用weechat了
<jiero> fishoneeyed: 人家是tiling wm
<fivesheep> 还irssi
<jiero> lol
<alvin_rxg> olo
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: irssi也不错。不过不能用emacs的快捷键。
<alvin_rxg> shit 不知不觉10点半了。那题还没解决
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 又是什么题？
<alvin_rxg> 本身就没多少快件键需要的啊…
<alvin_rxg> spoj BISHOPS
<alvin_rxg> 光顾着聊天了。。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 不用鼠标，不错。
<alvin_rxg> firefox 需要……
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你那里的圣诞市场好玩吗？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 需要什么？
<alvin_rxg> 因为键盘不太能很好的定位 firefox
<alvin_rxg> 没去，也不想去
<alvin_rxg> firefox 需要鼠标。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 也可以不用鼠标。不过都是链接也是挺麻烦的。 为什么不去市场？
<alvin_rxg> 没钱～
<alvin_rxg> 也没女人～
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 一杯酒花不了多少钱。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，酒便宜的2块多
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 市场上倒是有女人。
<fivesheep> 打飞机更健康
<alvin_rxg> 好吧好吧。晚点打飞机吧
<fishoneeyed> fivesheep: 多大几次。
<fivesheep> fishoneeyed: 一般最少3次
<alvin_rxg> 好强
<fishoneeyed> 列还。
 * jiero is going to work... 7days a week...
<jiero> 你们都用那些啊。我装了 xul版本的 chatzilla，还是chatzilla拉。
<jiero> xchat太差了。
<alvin_rxg> 那就 pidgin 吧
<jiero> 有手机和empathy，pidgin不用了。
<alvin_rxg> 好吧， BISHOPS 0s pass
<[ub]>  06:10
<alvin_rxg> LOL http://www.spoj.pl/problems/RESN04/  这题…
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Problem RESN04
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: btfs
<alvin_rxg> nani？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: btrfs
<alvin_rxg> 目前没必要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: snapshot
<alvin_rxg> 哟，天天 snapshot 啊？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: en
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> 得准备睡了。 gn8
#ubuntu-cn 2011-11-27
<acergelff> dropbox又被墙了？
<tenzu> 主席的尾巴怎么那么长
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac115284/
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ ti: 我了个蛆！这货不是蛆这货不是蛆！！ - AcFun.tv
<tenzu> roylez: 钢丝虫...母螳螂...
<roylez> tenzu: 你怎么知道是母的...
<tenzu> roylez: 听说公螳螂肚子里不会有这个
<roylez> tenzu: 我真的没见过这玩意...
<tenzu> roylez: 我见过, 那钢丝虫用砖头棱都磨不断
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<tenzu> roylez: 所以, 大肚子螳螂不一定是怀孕了
<roylez> tenzu: 有个人还评论说吃过螳螂，真悲剧
<tenzu> roylez: 我见人吃过, 螳螂和知了一起炸的
<roylez> tenzu: 还是厦门吃海怪比较靠谱...
<tenzu> roylez: 海怪是嘛?
<roylez> tenzu: 鲎
<tenzu> roylez: 看起来好像远古生物
<roylez> tenzu: 恩，血是蓝色的
<tenzu> roylez: 神奇的生物
<roylez> tenzu: 国家二级保护动物，哼哼
<dungeon_archl> ROY
<dungeon_archl> roylez:那个不好吃
<roylez> tenzu: 照样被老子吃下肚
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 看起来特别恶心
<tenzu> roylez: 吃个娃娃鱼生鱼片
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 就你袋鼠肉好吃
<dungeon_archl> roylez; ///就你那我当出气包。。。
<roylez> dungeon_archl: 你本来就是，不好好找工作，在这里宅
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 恩。
<tenzu> 还起这么早...
<dungeon_archl> roylez 哦
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 6点起床已经很晚了。
<tenzu> ios 5锁屏的时候屏幕上没有挂电话按键, 这是要闹哪样?
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 你是热血宅
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 热血宅。。。那是什么。。。
<dungeon_archl> roylez我在工作啊。。。不过不是应该干的。
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 精力旺盛的宅男
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 我现在都9点睡了。睡9个小时，还旺盛么。。。
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 那算正常
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 感觉我是异类啊。是懒人。。。
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac265150/
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ ti: 火鸡顾名思义就是要用火来烧的鸡吗 - AcFun.tv
<dungeon_archl> 在心目中，睡6个小时是正常，澳大利亚人接触的都是日常最多睡6.5小时
<dungeon_archl> 我连着几天7个小时都撑不住，太草包了。
<dungeon_archl> roylez你睡起来了？
<Cherrot> 被Qt的多线程搞糊涂了
<metbsd> 我也起来了
<Cherrot> ofan: 忙么？
<ofan> 睡6小时的撸过
<metbsd> 阳光真好
<ofan> Cherrot: 刚好忙完
<Cherrot> ofan: 我想问一下，Qt开启线程时，一个QThread对象只能开启一个线程对么？
<ofan> Cherrot: 对
<dungeon_archl> ofan: 这点佩服你
<Cherrot> 那这个Qthread的成员变量不就只属于它自己了？run()的时候为什么还需要设置互斥加锁呢？
<Cherrot> ofan: 是为了防止调用者线程访问成员变量导致和run()方法冲突么？
<ofan> Cherrot: qthread对象还是主线程里创建的，run里访问this的成员最好都加锁
<Cherrot> ofan: 哦 我明白了 Thanks!
<ofan> Cherrot: qthread的好处就是带事件循环
<[ub]> 新 新闻和通知 • Racy Puppy Linux 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355271 Puppy Linux （直译为狗狗Linux ）是一个小的（130MB以下）Linux发行，以其高性能、适应性、可在旧硬件上运行而著称。该项目刚刚公布了新的 Racy Puppy （直译为活泼狗狗 ），一个为在新PC上运行而增强了的版本。Racy包含Xorg 7.6 以及3.0.7 kernel。Racy 源自 Wary ...
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • Wubi安装的root.disk的打开方法（win下和linux下的方法均有） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355272 先来说说root.disk原理:其实就是一个ext3文件系统的封装，和有些linux CD里的liveOS目录下squashfs .img里的那个ext3fs.img一个原理的。 当出现了故障，可以用 linux启动盘启动 ，把root.disk所在分区挂载，然后这样： Code: s ...
<[ub]> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求软件推荐————————网络性能测试软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355273 本人小白，最近需要一款能够测试网络性能的软件，其功能要求如下： 1：能够自主编辑数据包进行发送和接受，主要是网络层和链路层， 2：能够调整发送包的时间和发送速率 同时，如果各位有能够测试QOS性能的软 ...
<mao> 编译内核时怎么修改uname的输出信息啊
<stock-cn> 请问，debian有没有官方论坛？
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • linux下播放swf文件的播放器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355276 大家好！ 今天我下载了一个.swf视频文件，但是在kubuntu下无法播放，请大家推荐一个比较好的swf播放器，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangbohappy — 2011-11-27 10:28 
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: N900的固件竟然更新了。
<Evanescence> dungeon_archl: where ? Do u want to upgrade ?
<mao> 大家好
<[ub]> mao, 好  ㍢ 
<tenzu> 木有人说话
<Guest33666> you\
<Guest33666> how to input Chinese charaters in ubuntu?
<Guest33666> zoufeng: hello!
<zoufeng> 你好！
<zoufeng> 我是刚进来的
<zoufeng> 以前不怎么玩Xchat
<zoufeng> 你们呢？
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Ibus--Firefox输入法问题+++++ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355281 可以在gedit或者桌面打中文，但就是Firefox 8.0 里怎么也大不了中文 TAT ，求解释+求解救 Ubuntu 新手无奈~~ Ctrl+空格，快捷键什么的 我都切换了好几天了，设置也调了好几次了，Scim 我也设置了 只有Firefox 不能打中文，其他的地方基本 ...
<tenzu> irssi / limechat
<dungeon_archl> chatzilla for xul
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 你不用irssi?
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: the new firmware contain bugfixs from CSSU... all cssu users shall not try it.
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 没设置成功过，就算了。
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: -_-||
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 我还没用过 vim/emacs/tex，只要是和linux geek关联紧密的工具我一个也不识。。。
<dungeon_archl> lol
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: vim和tex不错, 我也只是初学. emacs还没试过
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 我都不认识都不认识。
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 我是根深蒂固的GUI用户了。
<stock-cn> 我想成为编程高手阿，但是一直不行阿
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 虚拟机装的，很卡，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355285 winxp下用微软Virtual PC 2007装了个utuntu 11.10，分配了1G内存（9GB数据空间，800MB的SWAP），分辨率800*600， 现在的主要问题是在gome界面下使用很卡，我不会安装独显驱动(Nvidia Geforce Go 6600)，我想知道是因为没装显卡驱动，还是因为是虚拟的或者说 ...
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 偶尔会觉得cli方便点
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 所以，还是准备改造 cli 比较好玩。
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 那是高深的活儿, 我干不了
<cfy> 谁搞avr，又用gentoo的？
<freeayu> 你们用的代理端口是多少啊，代理服务器
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 有心有主意，有动力有时间就能做 :D
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 我是四无青年
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 。。。你学的比我多多了。
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 可是懒得干
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 这里哪个都是比我学识渊博且勤奋。
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 神是公认的懒蛋 LOL
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 我一直相信，懒到极致的人创作最优秀的工具。
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 我也是超级懒人。
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 但我没有神的制作能力
<tenzu> dungeon_archl: 神是perl王子
<dungeon_archl> tenzu: 恩。知道。而且神还是不少gui软件的熟练用户。
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • linux的tracerout命令和windows的tracert命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355286 用tracerout命令连接到任意服务器，所有的节点都显示* 在windows的cmd中用tracert命令可以显示节点ip及响应时间。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cao627 — 2011-11-27 11:26 
<dungeon_archl> Evanescence: cssu今天竟然也发布稳定版了。。。
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 今天天气不错
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ;p
<dungeon_archl> kamea: 送我你的照片
<kamea> dungeon_archl: .
<kamea> dungeon_archl: 2
<kamea> dungeon_archl: 为什么要照片
<kamea> dungeon_archl: 你是国安？
<dungeon_archl> kamea: 。。。我收集大家的样子
<mao> cssu是什么啊
<kamea> dungeon_archl: 你想把我们卖给国安？
<kamea> c
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 罗姐有你的照片吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ??
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 害羞不给我。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ ??
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 罗姐在收集照片
<dungeon_archl> mao:  Community Seamless Software Update - maemo5勇de
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 哦
<kamea> m
<dungeon_archl> ...
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 照片拿来
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 自己 google
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 这也能出来。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/163490.htm
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 京东终结免费午餐 借道“收运费”赚钱 _电子商务 - B2C / B2B_cnBeta.COM
<kamea> google 铭慧妹妹
<kamea> 阳光明媚
<dungeon_archl> kamea: 你的呐。
<kamea> 现在不是电话在上
<kamea> 电脑
<kamea> dungeon_archl: 你干嘛要收集照片
<dungeon_archl> kamea: 我想知道大家啥样子。好奇。就算聚会的也行。
<kamea> dungeon_archl: 特殊爱好？
<dungeon_archl> kamea: 算是吧。
<dungeon_archl> kamea: 我觉得也够特殊的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://my.opera.com/gcy001/blog/show.dml/38051852
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么彻底关闭蓝牙服务？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355289 我的本不支持蓝牙的。 我把/ect下面 rc2,3,4,5 里的S25bluetooth全部改为bak-S25bluetooth， 然后重新启动，却发现电脑还是启动了蓝牙服务。 只好sudo service bluetooth stop 真不清楚它是从那个位置开启的服务呢 我在/etc下搜索到这些，大家帮忙看看。 ub111 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ dungeon_archl 是 gay的，， 要遠離
<kamea> dungeon_archl: lainme的照片有没
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 那个 opera是你的？
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 不是
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 对啊。你没那么老。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ .. 我很老的，，  加冠 有 5載了。。
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 小哥。。。
<kamea> jar软件挺好的
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ 小弟。。 什麼事？？
<kamea> 感觉比android好
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我想离开 fedora了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ .. 你自己離開就離開，，不關吾事
<dungeon_archl> CyrusYzGTt: 扑哧
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_archl§ ...
<kamea> dungeon_archl: 你多大了
<dungeon_archl> kamea: 你猜
<kamea> dungeon_archl: 23
<dungeon_archl> kamea: 差不多
<dungeon_archl> kamea: 比较准了
<kamea> dungeon_archl: 差不多是差多少
<dungeon_archl> kamea: 1å¹´
<kamea> dungeon_archl: 24
<dungeon_archl> 恩。
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 他果然是你小弟
<kamea> dungeon_archl: 
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 額，， 不關吾事
<kamea> dungeon_archl: 你猜我多大了
<dungeon_archl> kamea: 12
<kamea> d
<kamea> dungeon_archl: 你真以为我有那么天才吗
<dungeon_archl> kamea: 那么你就是27
<stock-cn> 请问，在linux下可以运行android软件吗
<dungeon_archl> stock-cn: 虚拟
<dungeon_archl> stock-cn: 不过android有啥好东西呢？
<dungeon_archl> stock-cn: 看了一通market没找到啥有用的
<stock-cn> dungeon_archl: 用什么虚拟？
<kamea> dungeon_archl: 12就来这未免也太早了
<dungeon_archl> stock-cn: 开发工具，android
<dungeon_archl> kamea: 不是吧。论坛里有12/13/14的
<stock-cn> dungeon_archl: 我在debian下，应该装哪个包？
<dungeon_archl> stock-cn: 去问google
<dungeon_archl> stock-cn: 不是debian维护范围，android不是被踢了么。。。
<stock-cn> dungeon_archl: 你告诉我不久完了
<dungeon_archl> stock-cn: debian有开发nokia的包。。。
<stock-cn> dungeon_archl: 没有开发android的包吗
<kamea> dungeon_archl: 好吧，我承认我落伍了
<kamea> dungeon_archl: 全键盘打字好慢
<kamea> dungeon_archl: 还不九个数字键打字快
<dungeon_archl> kamea: 难不成你是gebjed ？
<dungeon_archl> lol
<dungeon_archl> lol
<dungeon_archl> 哦正好反了。。。
<dungeon_archl> 看错了
<dungeon_archl> kamea: 数字键？
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐
<kamea> dungeon_archl: 。。。
 * dungeon_archl 抱抱lainme，开溜
<kamea> dungeon_archl: t9键盘
<stock-cn> 现在流行不用键盘，直接用鼠标打字
<kamea> 。。。
<stock-cn> 没看到手机都没键盘了吗？电脑也会开始不用键盘了
<kamea> 在纠结人生怎么过
<knownbad> 手机就是了。
<knownbad> 触屏
<acergelff> 求教如何用鼠标打字
<stock-cn> knownbad: 电脑就用鼠标触屏，一样的
<acergelff> 用屏幕键盘？？
<kamea> knownbad: 你来了 
<knownbad> 我是同意
<stock-cn> 如果你的屏幕是触摸屏，那就直接用手；如果你的是普通屏幕，就用鼠标触屏
<knownbad> 您哪位？
<knownbad> 贱猫？
<kamea> knownbad: 你那不晚上吗
<Evanescence> stock-cn: 把键盘变成双屏游戏机那样, 一个屏幕是键盘触屏, 一个是显示屏
<knownbad> 是
<acergelff> stock-cn: 普通屏幕，求教如何用鼠标触屏，难道是开屏幕键盘？
<Evanescence> 屏幕键盘存在遮挡问题, 很严重
<Evanescence> 难道搞半透明?
<stock-cn> acergelff: 是阿
<acergelff> 那不累死了，我以为你有什么其他的办法呢
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10 升级ATIi图形驱动 开机进不去 求助！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355291 ubuntu11.10 昨天我在系统设置里升级ATI自己的i图形驱动 ，重启开机就进不去 ，该如何处理？？？ grub启动参数该如何修改 。。。。。或其他办法，谢谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gyzuestc — 2011-11-27 12:13 
<kamea> 討厭現在的生活
<fyodor_> 相当讨厌
<kamea> 討厭現在的自己
<fyodor_> 这 gnome3 top panel 不就是描的 webos 的？
<fyodor_> 鸟时间放到中间去了..
<mao> gnome3 的panel能不能自己设置啊
<kamea> 爲什麽會變成這樣
<fyodor_> kamea: 自杀，然后等待重生
<loiac> mao: 你cpu频率的问题解决了没有？
<kamea> 好懷念從前
<loiac> mao: 我把gnome-power-manager删了还是不行
<fyodor_> mao: 等到 gnome4 估计可以。XD
<mao> loiac: 解决了
<mao> loiac: 一直在等你呢
<loiac> mao: 怎么搞的
<loiac> mao: 我这儿网不好  时不时上不来
<mao> /etc/init.d/里面有个ondemand的脚本
<kamea> 如果能一直生活在從前
 * fyodor_ gnome3 与 webos 有什么基情，谁了解？
<mao> loiac: 系统启动的时候会执行这个脚本
<kamea> 多好
<mao> loiac: 删掉它就行了
<knownbad> kamea: 那早点睡吧
<loiac> mao: 好的  我试试  谢谢你啦
<knownbad> 祝你好梦
<kamea> 明天又要回到那傻b的學校
<loiac> mao: 不是很懂init hal startup这些乱七八糟的东西
<mao> loiac: 谢什么啊，这也是我的问题
<loiac> mao: 呵呵    这都一周了我都没有解决……
<mao> loiac: 一些启动脚本，启动一些系统的服务
<kamea> 人生到底怎麽過
<loiac> mao: 那就是说和gnome无关了？
<mao> loiac: 这些东西还是很有用的
<mao> loiac: 跟gnome一点关系都没有
<mao> loiac: 有两种不同的初始化方式，system V 和BSD的
<loiac> mao: 哎  一开始思路就不对……  真应该直接进文本模式试试的   呵呵
<kamea> if i want to fly. i can find a way to fly.do what t
<loiac> mao: 太自以为是了
<mao> loiac: 我也是启动的时候用htop看进程，无意间看到了这个脚本的执行
<fyodor_> kamea: 貌似还是个纯情的小学生？
<kamea> do what you love and fuck the rest
<loiac> mao: 总之谢谢了   我重启试试看
<fyodor_> 我去，早上刚看到这句， kamea 
<like_summer> irc怎么注册啊？
<like_summer> 我从pidgin怎么进不到这个地方呢？
<mao> loiac: 好的 ：)
<kamea> fyodor_: co
<kamea> fyodor_: 從哪
<fyodor_> kamea: 闷骚的豆友那
<kamea> ％
<kamea> g
<fyodor_> 侬这是肿么了，一个字符一个字符的往外足月月啊... kamea 
<like_summer> join # ubuntu-cn
<kamea> fyodor_: 全是全鍵盤的錯
<kamea> fyodor_: 不喜歡全鍵盤
<fyodor_> 喜欢九宫格？
<kamea> if i want to fiy. i can find a way to fly. you do what you love and fuck the rest
<kamea> fyodor_: 吃飯去了。bye
<fyodor_> b
<stock-cn> 请问，用irc聊天，大约需要占用多大的带宽？
<fyodor_> stock-cn: 忽略
<mao> stock-cn: 很少的
<iCookie> 现在笔记本上的蓝牙还有用吗
<iCookie> 还有 i5和i7选择那个比较合适？从来不玩大游戏。但希望本子的使用周期能常一点（在不坏的前提下）
<iCookie> 都睡了？
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<knownbad> iCookie: 跟谁睡？
<knownbad> i5够快也便宜些，i7只是豪华些，个人觉得不需要。
<iCookie> 跟五指哥 ^_^ knownbad 
<knownbad> 奇怪了，怎么每个人听起来都像贱猫？
<iCookie> knownbad: 是男人都差不多的 
<kamea> 忍者貓今天沒來
<knownbad> 我看他只能忍尿。
<iCookie> 想吧光驱去了换个ssd单独装ubuntu  不知道lenovo官方会不会有这个服务？还是要买回来自己拆？
<knownbad> ultrabay可以自己装。
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 忍者貓今天來過沒
<knownbad> 但需要个tray.
<zqalcl> 大家好  
<[ub]> zqalcl, 好  ㍥ 
<knownbad> 你应该有个t400系列？
<iCookie> knownbad: 没有啊  还没用过T系的
<zqalcl> 问个问题  ubuntu11.10 在laptop-mode状态下 usb鼠标不能用  什么原因？
<knownbad> 那就不知道你的本子怎么加装了。
<knownbad> 得 modular 才容易些。
<iCookie> knownbad: 打算入手一个T420S  貌似介绍里光驱是可插拔的
<knownbad> 那就是我刚刚说的。
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ??
<iCookie> knownbad: 知道国内的价格吗？或者哪里便宜？
<knownbad> 或是用 SD card 启动。  thinkpad 可以使用 SD card 启动。
<knownbad> 这我就不知道了。
<knownbad> 但 t400 系列是蛮贵的。
<knownbad> 事业级的都比较贵。
<iCookie> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/105570
<iCookie> 今天的汇率算 9564.9603元
<knownbad> 等特价时再买。
<lainme> zqalcl: 可能是usb autosuspend引起的。具体我也不清楚。之前遇到过
<kamea> 心情不好
<iCookie> knownbad: 这就是特价后的 原价是 11664.5354
 * knownbad 脱了袜子给 kamea 擦眼泪
<knownbad> 还是贵了。
<zqalcl> lainme  解决了吗？
<kamea> knownbad: 屏幕字體有點花，對眼睛有傷害嗎
<lainme> zqalcl: 我在用arch。估计改改laptop-mod的设置应该可以
<knownbad> 考虑可能问题是你的眼睛？
<zqalcl> lainme：那我试试 谢谢
<kamea> knownbad: 是手機垃圾，它的分辨率是320*240的，所以字顯得有點花
<kamea> kno
<[ub]> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • kernel 的签名验证问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355298 俺下载了 3.1.2 的kernel，验证的时候发现网上公钥0x517D0F0E不能用，新的签名用的是公钥是0x6092693E，搜索的时候只能在英文网页上找到该公钥的一些资料，难道 kernel 改了公钥了，怎么官网上没有说明，而且我用新的公钥验证也出现如下错误 ...
<kamea> knownbad: 屏幕分辨率低導緻字體模糊，對眼睛有傷害嗎
<knownbad> 当然，但又能如何？  换个吧。
<kamea> knownbad: 沒錢
<kamea> knownbad: 字體很垃圾，還是moto
<knownbad> 低解析度下几乎跟 terminal 一样，无所谓啦。
<kamea> knownbad: 多眼睛傷害大嗎
<mayli> kamea: knownbad moto charm luguo
<knownbad> 没那么但还是不好，你大概有点近视。
<knownbad> 没那么严重。
<knownbad> 可能你的视力有问题？
<leyle> cliThunder 目前第一步已经启用了
<kamea> knownbad: 我的視力一個是5.2一個是5.3
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 跪求pidgin-qq插件，以及安装方法。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355300 初次使用LINUX，高手们教我。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lovememory — 2011-11-27 13:30 
<kamea> mayli: moto charm lugou是甚麽
<moriramar> 直接無語了，Gnome 3
<moriramar> 這好，gdm啟動後gnome-shell打不開，就死在那死着。
<moriramar> slim也啟動不了gnome 3
<moriramar> forfun，來了我噴死他。
<knownbad> 喝点酒睡觉去。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://chinadigitaltimes.net/space/%E8%85%BE%E8%AE%AFQQ%E7%A6%81%E8%AF%8D 剛剛搜索找到的
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 腾讯QQ禁词 - China Digital Space
<CyrusYzGTt> http://chinadigitaltimes.net/space/GFW%E6%95%8F%E6%84%9F%E8%AF%8D
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: GFW敏感词 - China Digital Space
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用附加驱动下载的驱动在什么地方？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355301 附加驱动更新的时候，下载在什么位置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zc442200 — 2011-11-27 14:00 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzI1Mjc2MzA0.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 茅台两年内将申请“奢侈品资格” 111123 财经中间站 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<adam8157> roylez__: 好长的尾巴
<adam8157> roylez__: 已经飞往中国途中
<roylez> adam8157: ???
<adam8157> roylez: 我的touch
<roylez> adam8157: 我的已经天津入关了
<roylez> adam8157: 估计明天差不多了
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<adam8157> roylez: 那个ems速度不一定的
<roylez> adam8157: 事实证明报关写20美元okay的
<adam8157> roylez: 我写了94$ 老实孩子
<roylez> adam8157: 傻蛋才写94
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<iaxmps> 有人在吗？
<adam8157> .
<iaxmps> 有人用emacs吗？
<iaxmps> 在windows下．
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • 如何根据文件类型，选择程序打开文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355303 应用程序，注册了mime到gnome下面；这样nautilus就可以使用特定的程序，打开特定mime类型的文件。 用vim模拟这个的话应该怎么操作？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sarrow — 2011-11-27 14:27 
<larry> 大家是怎么处理iphone 4s滴报关的
<namoamitabuddha> 能否mount压缩文件
<void1> zip可以mount
<Stifler> hiall
<void1> namoamitabuddha: http://code.google.com/p/fuse-zip/
<[ub]> void1 ⇪ t: fuse-zip - FUSE filesystem to mount ZIP archives with write support - Google Project Hosting 
<AK-47> kernel网站现在变得古里古怪了
<namoamitabuddha> 求推荐一个IDE
<namoamitabuddha> C/C++
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: code:block
<namoamitabuddha> www.kernel.org?
<namoamitabuddha> 看来还是老老实实用vim
<AK-47> namoamitabuddha: 
<AK-47> 是的
<Stifler> vim good
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<gebjgd> vim 自然是不错
<gebjgd> 把上网本搞成syslinux systemd btrfs了
<knownbad> 死机
<knownbad> 必死
<gebjgd> knownbad: 稳定得很
<knownbad> 别用 dm-crypt 。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 从来不用
<knownbad> 我必用，不信任任何政府。
<knownbad> authority is to abuse its authority.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你蛋疼
<knownbad> 避免笔记本掉了，个人资料也泄漏了。
<Stifler> btrfs安全性高么
<mao> gebjgd: btrfs速度怎么样
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • remastersys打包LiveCD的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355307 使用remastersys打包LiveCD时出现提示： Quote: The compressed filesystem is larger than the iso9660 specification allows for a single file. You must try to reduce the amount of data you are backing up and try again. 应该怎么办？谢谢 （我现在在使用的是U盘系统) 统计信息: 发表于  ...
<knownbad> gebjgd: syslinux 是稳定些。  我之前都是用 syslinux。
<wzssyqa> mao: 至少别在deb系的系统上用
<wzssyqa> mao: 升级包会死人的
<mao> wzssyqa: 昨天还想试试呢，看来作罢
<knownbad> arch 上很容易。
<knownbad> 装机时可以直接上。
<knownbad> 问德国香肠。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 回国内吧。 中国政府一定会让你信任的
<knownbad> 你又捅多了玉米棒了。
<snugglecat> 没啊， 真心让你回来， 你这个游子
<snugglecat> 你回来了， 别丢了你的护照， 给我， 贴我的照片上去
<snugglecat> 你回来了， 我就用你的身份在美国
<snugglecat> 互换身份好不
<knownbad> 凡是林塗多些别伤了屁眼。
<knownbad> 我没你年轻。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 没问题
<iGoogle> 搞基？
<knownbad> 欢迎加入。
<AK-47> btrfs真心坑爹
<iGoogle> knownbad: 你肯定和 snugglecat合适了。你们继续搞
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 搞啥， 是让他回归中国。 他回归了把他的所有证件， 什么号码全给我， 我用他的身份在美国生活
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 他lp也给你？
<snugglecat> 不可能吧
<loiac> gnome下面有什么快速打开文件的技巧啊
<loiac> gnome shell
<scriptkids> 问一个问题，archlinux，笔记本在只有电池供电的情况下，所有usb设备都不能用是什么情况？
<knownbad> F2?
<snugglecat> loiac, 自己编一个插件
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我这里稳定极了
<loiac> snugglecat: ……
<scriptkids> loiac: 使用dock。
<snugglecat> loiac, google shell 就是让你搞的
<gebjgd> mao: 速度和ext4没啥区别
<loiac> snugglecat: 我就是想随便搞搞……
<snugglecat> loiac, 用 linux 别总想着 使用， 使用你回  windows。 
<gebjgd> AK-47: 没觉得。怎么坑爹了
<AK-47> 美国低保多少？
<knownbad> 我觉的 btrfs 在 dm-crypt 下快些。
<AK-47> gebjgd: 慢死了
<gebjgd> AK-47: 不慢阿
<snugglecat> loiac, 使用 linux， 就是有啥没有的， 就自己做， 或者啥看不顺眼的就改
<knownbad> 错了， dm-crypt 在 btrfs 下快些。
<snugglecat> loiac, 学会 diy
 * snugglecat diy 中
<AK-47> snugglecat: 一起游过太平洋吧
<snugglecat> AK-47, 你这俄罗斯人
<AK-47> snugglecat: 我要去美国吃低保
<M16A1> AK-47, 我们互抽
<M16A1> 我去俄罗斯着女人
<AK-47> M16A1: 哒哒哒
<M16A1> 好吧， 我卡壳 了
<gebjgd> AK-47: btrfs开了压缩就会慢
<gebjgd> AK-47: 不开就行了。用systemd，速度相当不错
<AK-47> gebjgd: /怎么关压缩？
<gebjgd> AK-47: ...
<gebjgd> AK-47: fstab
<AK-47> M16A1: 哒哒哒
<AK-47> gebjgd: ？？ 
<hiweedmandriva> AK-47: 69
<gebjgd> AK-47: 把你的fstab贴出来看看
<M16A1> 好吧
<AK-47> gebjgd: 贴下你的
<knownbad> default 没开吧？
<gebjgd> AK-47: knownbad 显然没开
<gebjgd> AK-47: 直接defaults就行了
<hiweedmandriva> 为什么中文乱码
<gebjgd> hiweedmandriva: 人品不好
<AK-47> 我在grub开压缩了
<iGoogle> AK-47: 啥破枪。现在哪里还有你这型号的
<hiweedmandriva> gebjgd: ERC wrong coding
<AK-47> iGoogle: 介绍下啊
<iGoogle> 至少103了。还47
<gebjgd> AK-47: 开了压缩不慢才怪
<hiweedmandriva> ls
<hiweedmandriva> ls
<hiweedmandriva> ls
<hiweedmandriva> ls
<hiweedmandriva> llll
<hiweedmandriva> ls
<hiweedmandriva> ls
<[ub]> hiweedmandriva:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<Ml_hoo> 又来啦
<M16A1> ofan, 你编程序， 目录结构怎么安排的
<ofan> M16A1: ?
<M16A1> 怎么 将源文件归类 的。
<ofan> M16A1: 代码放src,图片放image,其他放到其他里...
<AK-47> M16A1: 哒哒哒，我掉了
<M16A1> 现在我还基本就一个 src ， 越来越大， 文件 越来越难 管理了
<ofan> src只放代码
<M16A1> 现在我 将 对话框 和widget 相关的 分到不同目录， 其他基本的放 src
<[ub]> 新 华东校区 • 趁着还没毕业，作为河海大学文天学院计算机系的第一届学生来报个到 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355312 说一下自己使用linux的经历，第一次见识linux是在大一的时候吧，当时在网吧上网（当时还没有自己的电脑），想这个破xp（当时以为世界上就windows ），怎么看怎么丑，怎么办，有没有办法变漂亮啊 ...
<M16A1> 我是 src 放 源码， 但文件归来越多， 全放一个 src 中， 有点太乱了， 我想细分一下
<ofan> 那就include里放头文件
<M16A1> 哦
<ofan> 一个组件的放一个文件夹
<M16A1> 我去看看其他人的目录是怎么样的， 我想按 模块 分开那些文件
<M16A1> 哦
<ofan> 一般模块用文件名区分就可以，除非特别多
<jlzhang> 有没有给音乐文件打标签的软件？
<M16A1> 哦
<M16A1> ofan, 谢了
<M16A1> AK-47, 我也掉了
<jlzhang> 就是一首歌可以有多个标签，听音乐的时候可以选择标签。
<AK-47> M16A1: 哒哒哒，掉掉更健康
<adam8157> roylez: 消灭了好几条todo
<adam8157> 刚有人问mp3 tag 软件?
<supercatexpert> EasyTag?
<jlzhang> adam8157: 恩，是的。
<snugglecat> 。。。。
<adam8157> jlzhang: puddletag or easytag
<jlzhang> 我觉得google.cn/music的tag挺好用的。
<jlzhang> adam8157: 好的，我试试。
<adam8157> jlzhang: puddletag 简单些 快些, 而且支持remove ape tag
<adam8157> jlzhang: 当然 easytag某些地方更强大
<adam8157> 我改用了puddletag
<jlzhang> adam8157: 打完标签，以后就能听同一标签的音乐了，是这样吗？
<adam8157> jlzhang: 比如某个流派 某个歌手之类?
<adam8157> yes
<jlzhang> adam8157: 好，谢谢啦。
<jlzhang> supercatexpert: 谢谢。
<kamea> 心情不好
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ???
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你在干嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 玩 QQ九仙，， 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 蝶仙
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ???
<kamea> FiX3d: 別不停改名字
<kamea> snugglecat: 你來了
<kamea> adam8157: FiX3d 是bot?
<adam8157> FiX3d: 你在干啥
<FiX3d> no
<FiX3d> i'm a user
<FiX3d> grouping nicks
<adam8157> kamea: clear
<FiX3d> sorry 
<AK-47> kernel网站真心坑爹啊
<AK-47> 3.1.3是怎么出来的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 3.1.2-1 路過
<adam8157> AK-47: ?
<AK-47> adam8157，hi,哒哒哒
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 這幾天心情一直不好
<adam8157> AK-47: 是你啊...- -
<adam8157> AK-47: 怎么坑了
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ??
<AK-47> 3.1.3莫名出来了
<AK-47> 下载不到
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 入手了一坑爹的手機
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 。。 哦
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 更糾結的是上了個喜歡裝b的學校
<CyrusYzGTt> v3.2-rc3 <=== 內核又準備 3.2了
<AK-47> CyrusYzGTt: 没那么快吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ... 額，， 退學吧
<CyrusYzGTt> AK-47§ 自己去問 linus
<FiX3d> sorry
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 家里窮，
<AK-47> 才rc3啊
<Kandu> adam8157: 最近開了兩個坑？
<AK-47> 这真是个奇迹
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 退學壓力太大
<adam8157> Kandu: 什么坑啊
<Kandu> adam8157: 兩個什麼項目?
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 我都輟學的
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 好討厭上學
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 退學
<adam8157> Kandu: 额... 自己玩玩的 已经死了一个了...- -!
<snugglecat> kamea, 来了
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 尤其是傻b學校
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 退學，， 自殺
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<snugglecat> kamea, 啥学校
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯，多了做不了的，一個就夠折騰了
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ;p
<Kandu> adam8157: 剩下的是?
<kamea> snugglecat: 破專科
<adam8157> Kandu: 额... 等我把架构弄起来再说吧 0_0 怕它又死了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> kamea, 蓝翔?
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 感覺前方很迷茫
<snugglecat> kamea, 往后看
<kamea> snugglecat: 不是
<snugglecat> kamea, 往左看
<snugglecat> kamea, 往右看
<snugglecat> 要不往上， 做个和尚， 成佛
<AK-47> 有蓝翔技校的？名校啊
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 去 自殺 ，， 吃 塑化劑 蘇丹紅 防腐劑 三鹿奶粉 
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 還有 地溝油
<kamea> snugglecat: 不知道將來該從事甚麽
<NWMonster> 蓝翔V5啊！！！
<snugglecat> kamea, 和尚， 或者道士， 还可以双修
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 已經在吃了
<AK-47> 码工呗
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 哦，， 那 毒米 塑料米 毒菜 毒肉 過期食品 注水肉？？
<kamea> 碼農還不累死
<snugglecat> 是不是 三聚氰胺 是不是现在标准是限量啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 亞麻硝酸 
<CyrusYzGTt> 敵敵畏
<snugglecat> 这里有俩装湾湾人， 一湾湾人装大陆人的
 * kamea 好討厭現在的自己
<snugglecat> kamea, 讨厌的是你的性别吧， 去太过
<snugglecat> kamea, 讨厌的是你的性别吧， 去泰国
<soiamso> snugglecat: 你这样都知道。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<Kandu> adam8157: 好啊，到時候去看看你的代碼寫得什麼鳥蛋樣 :P
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 鼓舞你去 變性 去天上人間 ，，然後 殺死去嫖的貪官污吏
<kamea> snugglecat: 沒錢
<AK-47> 码工还好吧，比记者强
<adam8157> Kandu: 额... 我的代码还是蛮舒服的... 555
<snugglecat> kamea, 干嘛繁体啊
<snugglecat> kamea, 你和 CyrusYzGTt 是兄弟？？？
<snugglecat> kamea, 你和 CyrusYzGTt 是 基友 ??
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不是，， 你們都是 MM
<kamea> snugglecat: 下了個搜狗，意外的繁體le
<snugglecat> 台湾人叫 湾湾人， 香港人呢？？
<Stifler> 刚刚人
<AK-47> 港农
<snugglecat> 香香人？ 港港人？？
<soiamso> AK-47: 这个切合
<AK-47> 或港灿
<snugglecat> 香农？？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 娛樂人
<snugglecat> ...
<snugglecat> AK-47, 那个是带歧视性的称呼吧
 * kamea ...
<AK-47> snugglecat: 是昵称
<snugglecat> 。。。
<snugglecat> 应该和印度啊三一性质的
<soiamso> snugglecat: 我觉得符合阿，
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> kamea, 意外繁体了？？ 别意外怀孕了
<kamea> 誰能幫幫俺
<snugglecat> kamea, 啥问题
<snugglecat> my god, give me a 妹子
<kamea> snugglecat: 將來從事什么
<kamea> snugglecat: 未來十年怎麽過
<snugglecat> 和尚， 现在和尚好当， iphone 名车， 名女人
<soiamso> kamea: 香港人？
<kamea> soiamso: 不是
<snugglecat> soiamso, 他和 CyrusYzGTt 俩装湾湾人的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 屁，， 用繁體就是 彎彎，， 那麼 南民國 前清之前都是彎彎人
<kamea> snugglecat: 灣灣這個名詞還是別人告訴你的
<snugglecat> kamea, 是啊， 不知道谁说的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我也希望我的祖上 是逃到台湾之一
<snugglecat> 遗憾的是不是
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 穿越去吧
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好像有说古文其实是粤语
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 古代的人都说广州话
 * kamea 看見 snugglecat 像臘肉一樣掛在ubuntu待售
<snugglecat> .......
<AK-47> snugglecat: 在台湾可以吃低保吗？
<snugglecat> AK-47, 不知道
<kamea> snugglecat: 還記得這句話嗎
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, ，， 不是，， 分爲 太古漢語 上古漢語 中古漢語 當代漢語 現代漢語。。 多的是，，根據領導是誰就是哪個
<snugglecat> 越南和我们争南海诸岛主权， 历史上， 越南也是我们中国的， 再 争， 把越南也收回来
<snugglecat> kamea, 记得啊。
 * kamea 天正暗下，夜已到來。沒當看到夕陽西下總會有莫名的哀愁
<snugglecat> kamea, 你丈夫去打仗了么
 * kamea 爲什麽我的人生一直在走下坡，生活越來越不如意
<snugglecat> kamea, 你投胎的时候没选择好。
<snugglecat> kamea, 下次记住了， 谨慎啊
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 越南女人太丑了。不要也罢
<kamea> 好像回到過去
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 下輩子 去 當 沙特人吧
<kamea> 人生自是長恨水長東
<kamea> .
<AK-47> 抒情啊
<AK-47> 哒哒哒
<kamea> 我還是太執著了
<Kandu> s/(人生)(自是)/\2\1
<kamea> 奈何桥前何奈何呀
<kamea> 彼岸花開開彼岸，奈何橋前何奈何
<kamea> 人生越來越不如意
<AK-47> kamea: 是的撒，哒哒哒
<Hoxily> !time
 * oink_riemq 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 27 日 星期日 16:59:33
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<stock-cn> 最近有好的软件吗
<stock-cn> 或者好用的服务
<stock-cn> 好玩的游戏也行
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你不对对
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你不是很文艺的么
<kamea> rrr
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ??
<AK-47> !time
 * oink_riemq 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 11 月 27 日 星期日 17:03:11
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<AK-47> !date
<AK-47> !run
<AK-47> !gun
<AK-47> !AK
<AK-47> !哒哒哒
<kamea> 啊
<AK-47> 中枪了？
<kamea> 糾結的人生，糾結的青春
<yi> 额
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac265309/index_2.html
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ ti: 大姐姐的胸部,给你看・个・够~ - AcFun.tv
<yi> 额额
<adam8157> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 
<kamea> 標題党
<snugglecat> 中国向马其顿援助校车
<snugglecat> kamea, 你还是纠结这个吧
<snugglecat> 中国人多伟大
<yi> 我上学还是贷的款 
<Stifler> 我爱天安门
<yi> 真 他娘的 但疼
<snugglecat> kamea, 你应该感到作为中国的一分子， 是多么的骄傲
<[ub]> 新 屏幕抓图 • 12.04秀个桌面，黑色养眼 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355322 12.04秀个桌面，黑色养眼 统计信息: 发表于 由 boyll — 2011-11-27 17:06 
<kamea> 便宜沒好貨，好貨不便宜
<kamea> 這個是真理
<yi> 12.04桌面不错 
<mengfei> 同一台电脑上，双系统分别在windows和ubuntu中都用virtualbox安装gnome3桌面系统，windows中的能运行，ubuntu中的不能运行
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我骄傲啊， 我们捐献了马其顿 23 辆校车了啦
<Stifler> unity还是用不习惯
<mengfei> ubuntu中闪屏
<yi> 我他娘的上学还贷的款呢
<mengfei> 我到是觉得unity比gnome3好用
<yi> 捐 ，我们欠人了？
<yi> 真晕
<gebjgd> yi: 知足吧。你起码还有学上呢
<kamea> chongyang
<yi> gebjgd, 是啊
<yi> gebjgd, 我们国家还有的孩子没学上 
<yi> gebjgd, 伤不起啊
<yi> 不说了 
<soiamso> yi: 人不是你选的，也没有什么可说的了
<yi> soiamso, 额，国家的政策是不错，可是实施是打了折扣
<mao> 看蜡笔小新其中有一段选议员，小新的爸爸妈妈告诉它，这可是很严肃的事，因为这关系到日本的将来
<AK-47> soiamso: 你是99%啊
<soiamso> AK-47: 什么99%
<snugglecat> 美国航母靠近叙利亚海岸 要求国民撤离
<snugglecat> 叙利亚也要遭殃了
<yi> soiamso, 到处听说，这儿的官贪了，那儿的官贪了，这是干嘛啊，民族复兴的路上，这帮人准备干啥，
<AK-47> soiamso: 占领华尔街
<yi> 人家美国有财力，战争就是个黑洞，里面是需要钱的
<snugglecat> yi, 哪帮人， 贪官， 说有贪官的人？？？
<Jicong> 人家是越打越有钱
<yi> snugglecat, 贪官啊
<Jicong> 没利益的战争美国人才不干呢
<snugglecat> yi, 我想， 民族复兴的路上， 就是应该 先让一部分复兴
<snugglecat> yi, 在民族复兴的路上， 就是要领导先走
<yi> snugglecat, 课也不能养一帮一帮的败类吧
<snugglecat> yi, 那不是败类， 是我们的榜样。 是我们要成为的目标
<yi> 学政治看的例子，生长居然知法犯法，那你想下面那些人该如何
<snugglecat> 为成为贪官努力学习， 考公务员
<snugglecat> kam... 那家伙呢， 他应该考贪官
<snugglecat> yi, 不贪是你没本事
<snugglecat> kamea, 考贪官
<yi> snugglecat, 多行不宜 ，必自毙
<snugglecat> kamea, 知道你的出路了， 考贪官
<kamea> snugglecat: ，，，
<snugglecat> yi, 没到自毙的时候， 早就在美国了
<kamea> snugglecat: ...
<yi> snugglecat, 人的脑袋都是寄放在肩上的，那天就没了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国是不是中国贪官很多。 有遇到过么
<AK-47> 卢瑟的哀嚎
<snugglecat> yi, 你知道就行了， 脑袋就是寄放在肩上， 你还管他， 贪就行了
<kamea> mi
<snugglecat> yi 在没之前， 拼命享受
<snugglecat> 在民族复兴的路上别落下了
<snugglecat> yi 走了
<kamea> 明天要回到那個討厭的學校了
<snugglecat> kamea, 考贪官
<snugglecat> kamea, 玩女人
<kamea> snugglecat: 。。。
<kamea> snugglecat: 這不是俺的愛好
<AK-47> 卢瑟的哀嚎
<snugglecat> kamea, 要不你看看你当地哪个领导是女的， 去和她浪漫浪漫
<AK-47> 哒哒哒
<snugglecat> kamea, 和你爱好无关。 
<snugglecat> kamea, 就当是工作
<snugglecat> AK-47, 卢瑟是谁
<CyrusYzGTt> 擼色是睡
<kamea> loser
<grxixi> ubuntu空间不够了
<gebjgd> 非诚勿搞
<grxixi> 有没有高手介绍怎么扩展啊
<kamea> tenzu: 造的名詞
<Evanescence> 怎么设置procmail来使用外部命令, 比如notify-send 来提示新邮件?
<grxixi> 有人吗
<[ub]> grxixi, ....  ㍩ 
<tenzu> kamea: 嘛名词?
<grxixi> [ub]:扫描17点
<grxixi> [ub]: 怎么了？
<[ub]> grxixi, 我可以跟随了很多东西，像我们讨论您最喜爱的电影。  ㍩ 
<snugglecat> grxixi, 扩展啥
<grxixi> [ub]: 你说的话我理解不了
<snugglecat> grxixi, 你和 [ub] 磨机啥
<snugglecat> grxixi, 你对机器人有特殊癖好么
<[ub]> grxixi, 我能做到这一点，如果我想。  ㍩ 
<snugglecat> grxixi, 扩展啥
<grxixi> snugglecat:  我硬盘空间不够了
<grxixi> snugglecat: 我把ubuntu装到了一个分区，这个分区小了点
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 求助啊，装完ubuntu后，进不了XP了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355325 请各位先看完我的问题。 装的11.10，装完后，重启 进入grub界面，然后也有XP的选项。移动到XP。然后按回车。。屏幕黑一下，然后又重新进入grub界面。。。。。但是ubuntu没问题 还可以进入。。 烦恼啊。。。求解啊。。 在论坛 ...
<snugglecat> grxixi, 哦， 不懂， 不过这里有人懂
<grxixi> snugglecat: 我的意识是说，我到系统分区不够大了
<snugglecat> grxixi, 哦 用 gui 工具么
<snugglecat> grxixi, gp(分区单词)
<snugglecat> 有一个工具貌似可以， 忘了工具名称了， gp 啥的
<snugglecat> grxixi, gparted 看看
<grxixi> snugglecat:  谢谢，好了到
<snugglecat> grxixi, 像魔术分区一样的
<grxixi> snugglecat: 我找找看
<snugglecat> 好的
<grxixi> snugglecat:  我在系统里找到了它
<snugglecat> 不过貌似更改 / 的大小要做点什么， 貌似改大小的时候必须卸载先
<snugglecat> grxixi, ubuntu livecd 可能可以， livecd 有带这个工具的
<snugglecat> 卸载挂载
<snugglecat> 你是 ubuntu 么
<gebjgd> 250G硬盘路过
<grxixi>  snugglecat这个工具可以调整分区大小
<supercatexpert> gparted
<gebjgd> grxixi: 把全硬盘都给linux
<gebjgd> grxixi: 就够地方了
<snugglecat> grxixi, 对啊
<mengfei_> 我分了150G给linux
<snugglecat> grxixi, 不过貌似得先把分区卸载先， 忘了。
<snugglecat> grxixi, 要改分区， 去 livecd 试试 
<gebjgd> 全硬盘 跑linux爽的很
<snugglecat> home 要分出来把
<mengfei_> 我就一个/分区 
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> mengfei_, 你不怕吗
<mengfei_> 怕什么？
<gebjgd> mengfei_: 数据丢失
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 字体分享【华康少女修改】 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355328 转自塞班手机论坛 做手机美化的高手弄的 支持简繁体以及各种特殊符号 预览效果 111.jpg 字体太大，就不穿附件了 给力网盘，速度很快，需注册，大家有空的话可以注册个给我加点空间，这个网盘速度一流，不坑爹 http://dl.dbank.com/ ...
<snugglecat> grxixi, 你买多个硬盘吧， 像 gebjgd 把整个硬盘给linux, 另一硬盘给 windows
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我是电脑多
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 有专门的机器跑linux 跑win
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 那好吧
<gebjgd> win机器就是当电视
<mengfei_> 我数据都是双备份的，一份放在双系统共用的ntfs分区，一份放在另一块单独的装用数据硬盘上（有电源开关，用时通电接通，用完就断电），
<snugglecat> grxixi, 买多一台电脑
<snugglecat> mengfei_, 哦酱紫
<snugglecat> mengfei_, 自动备份么
<mengfei_> 不是，全是手动的，
<Evanescence> 我下载了一个字幕文件, 是DOS, cp936 格式的, 我要怎么转换成unix, utf8的?
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 你还用 dropbox 么
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 用。很少用
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 有dockstar
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 上面有双硬盘
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> dockstar???
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 姦夫，，  用 enca -c AV-AV-AV.avi.srt
<soiamso> Evanescence: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-unix-linux-convert-dos-newlines-cr-lf-unix-text-format/
<[ub]> soiamso ⇪ t: HowTo: UNIX / Linux Convert DOS Newlines CR-LF to Unix/Linux Format
<gebjgd> mengfei_: 梦非，你应该买个dockstar
<gebjgd> mengfei_: 怎么不见乐嘉
<mengfei_> 正在考虑ddnas v2
<kamea> ／
<stock-cn> 最近有好玩的软件和游戏吗
<gebjgd> mengfei_: 多少钱
<stock-cn> 没有新玩意，用linux暂时都没兴趣了
<mengfei_> 年底可能出1200-1500左右
<gebjgd> mengfei_: 好贵
 * kamea 圍觀姦夫
<gebjgd> stock-cn: 什么新玩意
<kamea> ／
<soiamso> mengfei_: 自己组装nas ?
<kamea> m
<mengfei_> 这个不贵了，4硬盘的，这是猫大他们出的，
<stock-cn> gebjgd: 比如新游戏，或者云计算什么新玩意阿
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: maya沒來
<mengfei_> 和qnap硬件一样的，qnap要4000多
<gebjgd> stock-cn: systemd btrfs 都上了？
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 可是姦夫來了
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 我下载了一个字幕文件, 是DOS, cp936 格式的, 我要怎么转换成unix, utf8的? libunicode-maputf8-perl - Perl module for conversing between any character sets, 有没有脚本可以转换cp936到utf8的啊?
<flh> hi
<gebjgd> mengfei_: 什么配置？ 功耗如何
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 姦夫，，  用 enca -c AV-AV-AV.avi.srt
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍪ 
<mengfei_> http://ddnas.openmobilefree.net/
<kamea> Evanescence: 你有unix?
<Evanescence> kamea: 没有, 我新建的文件用vim打开都是unix格式的
<flh> Evanescence: 是二进制文件？
<gebjgd> mengfei_: 没有配置啊。梦非
<flh> mengfei_: 梦郎
<mengfei_> 看ddnas v2 
<mengfei_> 有的
<Evanescence> flh: 你们说什么啊? 我越来越糊涂了, 我是要转换文件的encode啊...
<kamea> Evanescence: 昂貴的unix呀
<gebjgd> mengfei_: 我用的是dockstar
<gebjgd> mengfei_: arm9 3w功耗 跑的debian
<mengfei_> Marvell 88F6282 1.6G 
<mengfei_> 功耗5W
<soiamso> mengfei_: 用过？
<stock-cn> gebjgd: 那是什么玩意？
<mengfei_> 没有
<gebjgd> mengfei_: 没必要。
<flh> gebjgd: 想问你：把linux安装在分区的一个目录，想硬盘启动，menu.lst和fstab要怎么写？
<kamea> gebjgd: android上那個終端竟然有vim
<gebjgd> kamea: 早就有了
<stock-cn>  systemd btrfs是什么东西阿
<stock-cn> gebjgd: 能否粗略介绍一下吗
<gebjgd> stock-cn: google
<gebjgd> stock-cn: 你太落伍了
<kamea> gebjgd: 但為什不能保存編寫的文件
<stock-cn> gebjgd: 简要介绍一下阿
<mengfei_> 网上还有机友用amd apu e350 +freenas组的机器来用，性能比ddnas更好，不过功耗更大了
<kamea> gebjgd: root?
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: shit, network-manager 断断续续的，想用学校 vpn 都不好用
<flh> 把linux安装在分区的一个目录，想硬盘启动，menu.lst和fstab要怎么写？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 可怜的孩儿
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: =.=  用久了 wicd，不会用 network-manager 了。
<gebjgd> mengfei_: 所以啊。要买就买功耗低的
<gebjgd> mengfei_: 否则那电费就够买新机器的了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: wicd垃圾
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 它能满足我的要求
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.kenshin-blog.com/2011/11/27/les-100-commandes-vim-indispensables-a-ta-survie/
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Les 100 commandes Vim indispensables à ta (sur)vie.
<soiamso> mengfei_: ddnas 没有 VGA 只用串口的吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 不支持umts
<alvin_rxg1> =.=
<gebjgd> soiamso: 为什么要vga?
<mengfei_> ddnas是专业做nas
<gebjgd> soiamso: xorg -query过去就行了
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: wq
<gebjgd> mengfei_: dockstar就是nas
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ q!
<soiamso> gebjgd: 能耗问题
<mengfei_> ddnas可以接4硬盘组raid 5
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: ctrl-c
<soiamso> mengfei_: 四硬盘是什么功耗？
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ctrl+q
<gebjgd> soiamso: 能耗？ ssd
<mengfei_> 5W是光主板的功耗
<gebjgd> soiamso: 都arm cpu了
<mengfei_> v2版本的要到年底才可能出
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 什么東東
<stock-cn> gebjgd: 是不是新一代文件标准？
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 麼是西西？
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: ctrl-q
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ google之
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 汗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: syslinux systemd btrfs了
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 明天要回學校了
<alvin_rxg1> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 速度不错
<flh> ／exit
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 也够稳定
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 不想回去
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 哦，， 走好，，  滾吧
<stock-cn> gebjgd: 现有的ext4文件机构，可以直接升级过去吗
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 有時我挺羡慕你的
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 可以做自己喜歡做的事
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ .. 木有錢用，，也木有女友、老婆，， 命犯天煞孤星。。 你也羨慕？？
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 退學，， 不要被 道德左右 。。 
<snugglecat> kamea, 你也做你喜欢的东西啊
<soiamso> stock-cn: 看迁移手册，
<stock-cn> 还有什么好玩的游戏吗
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 但起碼你可以支配自己呀
<stock-cn> soiamso: 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 要當個 不孝子孫
<stock-cn> soiamso: 最近看到reiv吗
<snugglecat> stock-cn, openttd
<fishoneeyed> 什么地方可以看外汇牌价？
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 用来干嘛的？
<alvin_rxg1> *openttd*
<soiamso> stock-cn: ext 只要没有 日志或则停用日志都可以迁移吧
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ .. 還是不能支配自己，， 還有 共黨 在支配我，，而且是被迫的。。
<stock-cn> soiamso: 哦，openttd用来干嘛的？
<soiamso> fishoneeyed: google 第一个链接
<fishoneeyed> soiamso: 有理，我去看看。
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 开火车的
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以每天活在小說世界裡是多麼的幸福
<soiamso> stock-cn: 最近都没有见到
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg1, 城市一般发展到多大， 我城市最多的一个发展到 17000 人。
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ ... 可是，， 生命受到威脅，  你也願意？？
<alvin_rxg1> snugglecat: 无限
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg1, 哦， 那我得再努力了
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 不想我這苦逼的生活
<snugglecat> kamea, 做贪官， 玩女人
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 沒有錢，， 不能買自己喜歡的東西，， 不能找到自己喜歡的工作
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 我是那中隨時會在睡夢中窒息而死的人
<snugglecat> kamea, 入党， 考公务员， 让自己进去体制内。 然后钻营， 去买本厚黑
<snugglecat> 胖子？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ .. 木有錢吃飯。。
<kamea> snugglecat: 不是
<snugglecat> kamea, 拍马溜须
<snugglecat> kamea, 贪得足够的钱去美国
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 10.10挂起的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355331 笔记本挂起的时候会出现风扇转速很高，然后硬盘灯不亮的情况。出现这种情况只能强制关机，然后开机之后声音设置会变成静音的状态，这种情况有一定的概率发生，有时候人品好，就会成功挂起，然后系统待机，电源灯会一闪一闪的。不 ...
<soiamso> stock-cn: http://joyridelabs.de/game/download/
<[ub]> soiamso ⇪ t: Joyride Laboratories - We make Nikki and the Robots!
<kamea> snugglecat: 我還沒到你那個年齡，有些事我也就現在能做的出來
<moriramar> 鄙人Gnome 3終於到了“Oh no, something has gone wrong. The system cannot recover and please log out”階段了。
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 我也很窮
<snugglecat> kamea, 努力变成这样子的人啊。 先学会怎么见鬼说鬼话， 见人说人话
<snugglecat> kamea, 学会见了领导说好话， 见到百姓就踹
<kamea> snugglecat: 我還沒到那個年齡
<snugglecat> kamea, 学会怎么利用领导来获得利益， 知道狐假虎威这成语么
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 唉，， 自己去做就是了，， 不要看別人，，可能別人是用 生命換來的，，或者是 廢去修爲 換來的
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 我曾經有三次差點在睡覺中死去
<snugglecat> kamea, 这是要从小学起的， 你现在学已经迟啦。 要比别人更加努力去学
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 哦。。 這麼刺激？？
<snugglecat> kamea, 去认个干妈
<AK-47> snugglecat:  你还是移民吧
<snugglecat> AK-47, 移民干嘛， 认个老外干妈有屁用
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 我在夢中清楚的感覺到了心跳的頻率，那种快到能讓你失去意識的頻率
<snugglecat> AK-47, 好吧， 我认希拉里做干妈有用么
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 爲什麼你還在？難道還木有放棄求生的慾望？？
<AK-47> snugglecat: 去外国祸害他们
<AK-47> 曲线救国
<snugglecat> 好吧
<kamea> CyrusYzGTt: 對，當時如果我不是有求生慾望的話，今年夏天你就見不到我了
<CyrusYzGTt> kamea§ 唉，， 你如果死了，，就能去 地仙界了，， 可惜，， 機會被你放棄了
<kamea> 去年的冬天我來過這裡
<kamea> 我記得那時有pityonline happyaron還有一些記不起名字的人
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦
<kamea> pity當時還建了個頻道，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 还不上btrfs systemd
<kamea> 那時晚上八点還有人講課
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: debian 又没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 可怜的孩儿
<kamea> 好像是這樣
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 别用debian了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: alvin_rxg1：来法兰，我带你们去吃中式自助早餐。AA。
<kamea> alvin_rxg1: 您老又要到晚上十二點吃晚饭
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不吃外面的中餐
<fishoneeyed> ge
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 脏
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 早餐不一样。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 总这么认为什么都不能吃了。其实还好。你去顶顶盛还不是一样？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 顶顶胜是什么东西？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你说世什么地方？
<Acong> 这里的聊天内容是加密的吗
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不知道，uo没听说过
<fishoneeyed> Acong: 你说呢？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 忘性太大。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 顶顶盛是我们那次去的那个地方么
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 对的。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 凑合。但是干净不了哪去
<Acong> DCC才加密的吧
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我的意思是可以偶尔可以去。
<Acong> DCC才加密的吧
<Acong> 是不是？
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 找到 英文版的 道德經，， 正在 簡單瀏覽。。
<ojrain> 有人吗？ 有没有什么好玩wm推荐个？
<CyrusYzGTt> gnome3.2
<ojrain> 。。。wm
<ojrain> gnome3 太难用吧  
<alvin_rxg1> dwm
<alvin_rxg1> tinywm
<ojrain> dwm？ 我搜索看看
<alvin_rxg1> evilwm
<alvin_rxg1> 好像 tinywm 只有 5、6十行代码
<ojrain> 晕
<ojrain> 我现在用openbox  前几天想再用fvwm 但是发现和 chrome窗口不兼容 晕死了
<gebjgd> ojrain: enlightment
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: led的电视还有刷新率还有200hz的？
<Cherrot> 求助~ 我创建socket用来捕获ARP帧。有个疑问就是，如果内核复制给我的帧还没来的及被我recv，那下一个帧到来时会覆盖掉这个帧吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 真的假的？
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 怎么可能？
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 有啊
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 嘿嘿 忙吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 普通led不是都60hz么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 哪儿来的100hz和200hz？
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: sony 
<Cherrot> 我一直搞不动这个hz有什么用？液晶又不频闪
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BRAVIA-KDL40NX700-40-Inch-1080p/dp/B0036PFD80
<[ub]> alvin_rxg1 ⇪ t: Amazon.com: Sony BRAVIA KDL40NX700 40-Inch 1080p 120 Hz LED HDTV: Electronics
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 同问
 * Cherrot hz越高 画面处理速度越快？ FPS就越高？
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 左边 60MHz， 右边 60MHz。俩人同时玩游戏呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<AsuraLe> 谁告诉我Debian笔记本的USB驱动该怎么装？
<alvin_rxg1> 电影或游戏里的 fps 不是看显示器的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 太蛋疼了
<alvin_rxg1> xD
<alvin_rxg1> 其他应用我想不到
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg1: 我是说可以达到的FPS上限就会更高？
<alvin_rxg1> 貌似可以
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 蛋更疼
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 的确蛋疼
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 没有最疼 。只有更疼
<Cherrot> XD
<alvin_rxg1> Cherrot: 但实际上显示器不会影响的。就是说，我现在的显示器是 60fps 的，游戏照样可以跑 120fps
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg1: 这样嘎 那是不是说有一半的画面被丢弃了？ 嘿嘿
<Freebuilder> 今天论坛还是很慢！
 * CyrusYzGTt 微薄： [10474:10474:93266114606:ERROR:CONSOLE(6196)] "Uncaught TypeError: Cannot set property 'checked' of null", source: chrome://settings/options_bundle.js (6196)
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 我新买的笔记本不能用USB.....
<adam8157> AsuraLe: o?
<Freebuilder> AK-47,
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 无线鼠标的那个插上去完全没有反应。。。
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 试过别的usb设备了?
<AsuraLe> U盘插上去虽然不会弹提示，但是用在那个什么命令下面会有信息出来。。。
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 但是无线鼠标的那个插上去连个泡泡都没有。。
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 好久不见~   lsusb 没东西出现？
 * CyrusYzGTt 微薄：吾用言語得罪了，漫天諸神，仙魔佛妖。 ，， 下一步是 逼迫 聖人臨世。 
<AsuraLe> Cherrot, 好久不见。。。。我现在在想办法把光驱弹出来。。
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 命令行？ 强悍
<Stifler> 论坛好慢
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 用牙籤 插進小孔
<adam8157> AsuraLe: eject
<AsuraLe> Cherrot, 不是。。。。。光驱推回去不出来了。。
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 窃以为你需要用圆珠笔插一下光驱的reset口
<Stifler> 插之
<gebjgd> 捅之
<[ub]> 新 窗口管理器 • Writing a window manager for X (.org) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355334 > Hi, newsgroup! > > The problem: I want to write a window manager - just for > "exercise" - and I cannot find a documentation on the > net somehow describing, where i should start. The O'Reilly "Xlib Programming Manual" is a very good book (but get it's companion the "Xlib Reverence), and covers all topics (with  ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 戳之
 * Cherrot 全部都是重口味……
<gebjgd> 射之
<CyrusYzGTt> 慰之
<Cherrot> 毛润之
<CyrusYzGTt> 閃人
<Stifler> 抚摸之
<AsuraLe> Acer的触摸板都可以当手写板了。。。。
 * [ub] 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<CyrusYzGTt> me  3.1.2-1.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP Fedora 16 x86_64
 * CyrusYzGTt  3.1.2-1.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP Fedora 16 x86_64
 * Stifler 3.1.0.1-i686-pae
<gebjgd> Linux arch-asus 3.1.2-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Nov 22 08:46:42 UTC 2011 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N455 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Stifler> Atom上网本?
<gebjgd> asus x101h
<Stifler> o
<CyrusYzGTt> 老天生咱们出来，不是用来那样糟蹋的，你能明白这个道理，我很高兴，所以你的这个鞠躬我就站在那里不客气的受了。超能力虽然不太见容于咱们的现实世界，但任何事物只要存在，就有它应该存在的理由，不一定全是坏事。就目前而言，我也说不好它可以专门用来干什么，不过如过不是它，你就不可能在今天感受到那些很玄妙的境地
<CyrusYzGTt> ，同时你也不可能打出如此精妙的绳结。
<AsuraLe> adam8157, 触摸板在安装的时候就可以用，无线鼠标不能用TT
<CyrusYzGTt> 生命如果是一滩可以欲知的，一直波澜不惊的死水的话，那活着还有什么意义？普通人能在得失、悲欢、聚散里滋滋有味的过完这短短的百十年，那咱们最不济也可以用它来做探索生命存在的意义和自然间无穷无尽奥秘的工具吧？回想一下，刚才你在被引发的功境里那种动人的滋味，再说了，你还这么年轻，又这么漂亮，为什么要因为自
<CyrusYzGTt> 己有别人没有的能力而自卑呢？
<justcode> hello!
<justcode> N年没有进过聊天室了，有谈论技术的木有？
<CyrusYzGTt> 不會技術的 飄過
<justcode> 你们有装杀毒没有？
<CyrusYzGTt> 木有 ，， 裸奔3載了
<AsuraLe> 对了，谁教我在debian下用kvm装Windows
<CyrusYzGTt> M$ ，， 必定安裝 comodo
<AsuraLe> 我要再Windows里装VS2010等工具。。
<AsuraLe> 当然也不排除可能会用虚拟机玩游戏~~~
<AsuraLe> 所以....
<justcode> 虚拟机能力有限
<AsuraLe> 在里面装个VS2010之类的总可以吧？
<justcode> 你染毒过没有？
<AsuraLe> ？
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • 开贴讨论Y460显卡问题 ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650/Intel GMA HD http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355336 我的本是联想Y460 2010年3月最早的那批，工作需要装Ubuntu，发现一些问题，放这里希望高手能指点一下 主要针对显卡问题： ==================================================================================================== 硬件环境：Y4 ...
<justcode> 你几核的CPU？
<AsuraLe> i3
<CyrusYzGTt> i7
<justcode> 哇，羡慕
<justcode> 我还在单核时代
<Freebuilder> AsuraLe, 我装过，很不稳定
<AsuraLe> 对于个人用户来说没什么差别
<Freebuilder> AsuraLe, 用 VBox 可以
<AsuraLe> Freebuilder, 我主要是上课的时候用，不需要稳定多久。。
<AsuraLe> Freebuilder, KVM不行么？不是说KVM和XEN是最好的虚拟么？
<Freebuilder> AsuraLe, 你上课可能都上不安，还是用 VBox 好
<justcode> linux下五笔用那个好？
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera.. <== ee的 至愛分身
<justcode> 我刚入门
<CyrusYzGTt> ibus-pinyin 飄過
<AsuraLe> Freebuilder, Vbox的性能损失大概会有多少？
<Freebuilder> AsuraLe, 感觉不到
<Freebuilder> AsuraLe, 但 GUI 明显比 KVM 快 n 倍
<justcode> 我用VBOX会内存出错……
<AsuraLe> Freebuilder, 你有经验的话我就听你的，因为我没装过，马上要上课，所以不敢乱用。。。。而且要尽快配出来。。。不然要被骂死
<Freebuilder> AsuraLe,  KVM 可能装 Linux 比较好，性能应该在计算密集型的工作中能体现出来，但我没需求
<Evanescence> adam8157: 用procmail么?
<adam8157> Evanescence: nope, offlineimap
<Freebuilder> AsuraLe, 你可以都试试，网络建议用 VDE
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席用procmail么?
<AsuraLe> Freebuilder, 我要再Linux下虚拟Win，而且主要是面向GUI
<Freebuilder> AsuraLe, 我所说的就是在 Debian 主机下得出的
<AsuraLe> Freebuilder, 如果不是GUI要求，首先我不会去装VS2010
<justcode> 有没有用ubuntu server的?
<AsuraLe> Freebuilder, 那就好~~你用得Unstable还是stable？
<Freebuilder> AsuraLe,  GUI 毫无疑问是 VBox 快
<Freebuilder> AsuraLe,  stable
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 怎么了
<AsuraLe> Freebuilder, 那我就直接stable带GUI安装了，不自己配DE了，为了满足教学需求，暂时不乱折腾，不然影响上课麻烦。。。
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 刚才在和儿子看超级变变变
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 求助~ 我创建socket用来捕获ARP帧。有个疑问就是，如果内核复制给我的帧还没来的及被我recv，那下一个帧到来时会覆盖掉这个帧吗？
<snugglecat> AsuraLe, 你是哪的教授
<AsuraLe> snugglecat, 我不是教授。。。。。
<Freebuilder> AsuraLe, 汗！我说的 GUI 是指虚拟机里客户系统的界面， KVM 反应明显没 VBox 快！
<snugglecat> 专家？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.qidian.com/Book/2151787.aspx
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 盗妹空间,最新章节盗妹空间首发-凉意Ilya-都市小说-起点中文小说网 
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 应该不会啊， 应该是队列的吧， 我已经不接触底层了，全靠 qt 的了
<AsuraLe> Freebuilder, 我知道，我家里的机器装debian是只装标准系统，然后自己改成unstable，然后自己定制界面，装stable我就没必要去刻意定制Linux的界面了，我是这个意思
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 而且我也暂时没接触到这写
<snugglecat> 这些
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 我也这么觉得 嘿嘿 等发布了代码再发贴问一下吧
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 好的
<snugglecat> 我基本就靠 qt 了
<Cherrot> snugglecat: Qt大爱~
<Freebuilder> AsuraLe, 噢！那就搞个 squeeze 默认安装再装个 VBox 得了！
<Freebuilder> AsuraLe, 话说回来，干吗不直接装 Windows ！
<AsuraLe> Freebuilder, 是得，就是这么想得~
<snugglecat> 呵呵， 但会与底层脱节， 基本看不到底层了，暂时能用到的，都给 qt 封装了
<AsuraLe> Freebuilder, 我烦Windows~~~~入职以来我用Windows用得我心烦~~~
<Freebuilder> AsuraLe, 汗
<canterer> 大家好
<canterer> 发现交换文件 ".hello.java.swp"
<canterer>             所有者: yp    日期: Sun Nov 27 19:21:35 2011
<canterer>             文件名: ~yp/c_language/hello.java
<canterer>             修改过: 是
<canterer>             用户名: yp      主机名: yp
<AsuraLe> Freebuilder, 要是我自己的笔记本还Windows我怕我会混乱~
<canterer>            进程 ID: 6393
<snugglecat> canterer, 你好
<canterer> 正在打开文件 "hello.java"
<canterer>               日期: Sun Nov 27 19:05:08 2011
<canterer> (1) 另一个程序可能也在编辑同一个文件。
<canterer>     如果是这样，修改时请注意避免同一个文件产生两个不同的版本。
<canterer>     退出，或小心地继续。
<canterer> (2) 上次编辑此文件时崩溃。
<canterer>     如果是这样，请用 ":recover" 或 "vim -r hello.java"
<canterer>     恢复修改的内容 (请见 ":help recovery")。
<canterer>     如果你已经进行了恢复，请删除交换文件 ".hello.java.swp"
<canterer>     以避免再看到此消息。
<canterer> 交换文件 ".hello.java.swp" 已存在！
<canterer> 以只读方式打开([O]), 直接编辑((E)), 恢复((R)), 删除交换文件((D)), 退出((Q)), 中止((A)): 
<snugglecat> canterer, 你强
<canterer> 问一下 在这个是什么意思啊
<canterer> 我把ps aux|grep "java"
 * Cherrot 灌水来了？
<lm__> 小问题，UBUNTU软件中心同步到哪里啊
<canterer> 到进程结束了阿
<snugglecat> canterer, 恢复或删除
<snugglecat> canterer, 你存在 .swap 的文件
<roylez> Evanescence: .
<canterer> 我运行r还是一样的
<snugglecat> canterer, 如果你觉得没用了，就删掉它吧
<snugglecat> canterer, 删掉他
<canterer> 在当前目录下吗？
<snugglecat> 删掉 删掉 
<snugglecat> 删掉 删掉 
<snugglecat> 删掉 删掉 
<snugglecat> 删掉 删掉 
<snugglecat> 删掉 删掉 
<snugglecat> 删掉 删掉 
<snugglecat> 删掉 删掉 
<canterer> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 删掉 删掉 
<snugglecat> 删掉 删掉 
<canterer> 看到乐 
<snugglecat> 删掉 删掉 
<snugglecat> 删掉 删掉 
<snugglecat> 删掉 删掉 
<snugglecat> 哈哈
<Cherrot> .........................
<snugglecat> 我知道你看到
<Evanescence> roylez: 你看看这个procmailrc recipe写的对不对?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/751334/
<canterer> 问问swap文件是有什么用的纳？
<CyrusYzGTt> kk不在？？
<Freebuilder> 什么情况
<snugglecat> 我纯粹刷屏
<lm__> 小问题，UBUNTU软件中心同步到哪里啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,kk 回來了，， snugglecat 肅靜
<snugglecat> canterer, 中间结果， 就是怕你中途崩溃， 让你恢复的
<canterer> 奥  这样阿 谢谢
<snugglecat> 哎， 根本没用 gvim 的， 在这凑热闹。 正经用 vim 的出来
<roylez> Evanescence: ... 太复杂了，超出我的能力之外了
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=355339
<[ub]> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? 
<snugglecat> canterer, 很久没用 vim 了
<Freebuilder> [ub], 汗！
<[ub]> Freebuilder, 这是一个非常原始的思想。  ㍬ 
<snugglecat> 以前超爱 vim 的， 现在越来越懒了
<canterer> java都用什么工具呐？
<canterer> 你们
<snugglecat> 我不用 java
<Evanescence> roylez: 啊?? 您可是主席啊... 大神啊... 我敬仰的... 再说我最开始mutt还是从你那儿偷的呢
<roylez> Evanescence: 我的procmail主要为了挂bogofilter的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在干嘛呢
<Evanescence> roylez: 额, 我继续找答案
<snugglecat> lm__, 同步啥意思
<snugglecat> lm__, 啥软件中心同步
<lm__> 在计算机之间同步
<kamea> snugglecat: 我在android上下了個andosbox
<snugglecat> kamea, 你先给我买 HTC
<lm__> 11.10的软件中心
<snugglecat> kamea, 我根本就没见过 android
<snugglecat> 它长啥样
<Evanescence> lm__: 没这功能吧
<lm__> 。。。
<snugglecat> lm__, 怎么同步呢
<lm__> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-10/45433.htm
<snugglecat> lm__, 同时装几个机器?
<[ub]> lm__ ⇪ t: Tips: 开启 Ubuntu 软件同步功能
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 同步软件列表, 就像dpkg --get-selection > file
<snugglecat> 不懂， 我在 arch
<lm__> 我是问同步到哪里
<snugglecat> 不懂
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 在干嘛呢
<kamea> snugglecat: 你找個turbo c2.0發我郵箱
<Cherrot> lm__: 估计是Ubuntu One
<Evanescence> lm__: 上面说了, 同步到ubuntu one
<snugglecat> kamea, 我怎么找
<lm__> 我找不到
<kamea> snugglecat: ä½ ï¿¥
<snugglecat> 干嘛还用 turbo c 啊， 再者应该最后版本是 tc 3.0 吧
<kamea> snugglecat: 我這是在android上模擬dos
<snugglecat> kamea, 哦， 找 tc3吧
<AsuraLe> Freebuilder, 麻烦你抄一下debian 的源表给我。。。
<kamea> snugglecat: 有不是真的dos
<snugglecat> 那我不知道了
<snugglecat> archlinux 上不了了
<kamea> snugglecat: 幫下忙發個
<snugglecat> 找不到啊
<kamea> 那算了
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • bash应用 给参数赋值 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355340 本人菜鸟无疑！请教关于给参数赋值的方法: 给参数a赋值1，很容易，可在bash中输入‘a＝1’ 但如何将一个计算式（1＋2或通过bc计算的计算式）的结果赋值给参数b？ 望不吝赐教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 456jian — 2011-11-27 20:28 
<snugglecat> http://s.acfun.tv/h/Images/Upload/da0dd208-fb10-40d2-b112-b33a054b49e7.jpg
<imtxc> 请问 http://www.amazon.cn/C-Primer-Plus-%E7%AC%AC5%E7%89%88-%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%E7%89%88-%E6%99%AE%E6%8B%89%E5%A1%94/dp/B00116E71K/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1322397718&sr=1-1  和这个http://www.amazon.cn/C-Primer%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%E7%89%88-%E6%9D%8E%E6%99%AE%E6%9B%BC/dp/B00114DX08/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1322397718&sr=1-3 是同一本书么
<[ub]> imtxc ⇪ ti: C++Primer Plus<第5版>中文版/普拉塔 (Prata S.)-图书-卓越亚马逊
<snugglecat> imtxc 我在等 c++ 0x 的出来
<imtxc> snugglecat:  学习c++ 买上面哪本书呢
<Cherrot> snugglecat: c++ 0x 是不是已经成为事实标准了？
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 应该出来了吧
<snugglecat> 具体不知道
<snugglecat> 貌似 gcc 不是完全实现了标准
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> TED演讲集.2010.07.斯特凡诺·曼库索：植物根部与智慧.Stefano.Mancuso.The.Roots.Of.Plant.Intelligence.Chi_Eng.720X396-YYeTs人人影视制作
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 在自动挂载磁盘时如何把这个提示去掉 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355344 /home/zyf/桌面/Screenshot-2011-11-27 20:47:05.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 fly2006zhao — 2011-11-27 20:51 
<Hoxily> 大家快来抢答, 微机COM2的端口地址是多少?用16进制表示.
<xw_y_am> Hoxily: 额。。。
<Hoxily> xw_y_am: 你好
<xw_y_am> Hoxily: 这个不是根据主板不同而不同吗？？
<Hoxily> xw_y_am: 应该统一的吧.
<zlszk> Checking for forkpty... -lutil  Checking for logwtmp... -lutil 什么意思？
<canterer> 谁给一些中文的频道……
<Hoxily> xw_y_am: PCI可以实现开机时设备的端口地址映射的.
<canterer> 刚刚接触这个  英文的都不懂……
<snugglecat> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bade3a2gw1djqga1rcxlj.jpg
<snugglecat> canterer, 你看到的是英文么
 * snugglecat 原来一直说的是英文
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我懂英文啦
<canterer> 呵呵
<canterer> 但是交流起来不方便
<snugglecat> :)
<canterer> 对了 你们那个前面的称呼是怎么写上的亚？
<canterer> 手写的吗？
<imtxc> 大家都说的那本经典 是 C++Primer Plus 还是 C++Primer 啊。。
<canterer> 在英文版块经常看到 nick :  message
<Cherrot> imtxc: C++ Primer
<Cherrot> canterer: TAB 自动补全
<canterer> thanks
<canterer> fun:)
<imtxc> Cherrot: 谢谢你啊 我以为跟这个C Primer Plus 一样都是 plus呢
<snugglecat> imtxc, 应该是 c 和 c++ 的关系吧
<canterer> imtxc,  你有c语言 channel 的中文版块吗？
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 我见过，有两本书 C++ primer 和 C++ primer plus
<Cherrot> C++ Primer 是图灵教育的， 另一本不清楚
<imtxc> canterer: ？
<canterer> imtxc, c语言方面的中文channel
<imtxc> 反正我大家都说那本 也说不上是plus 还是不是
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 我家的是 c++ primer 第三版
<imtxc> channel 啥意思。。。。
<canterer> 频道  
<caleb-> 撸管的管
<imtxc> canterer: 没有啊
<canterer> imtxc,   就和#ubuntu-cn一样
<imtxc> canterer: 没有啊
<canterer> 奥 
<imtxc> 啊 这个书怎么红颜色  这么艳
 * Cherrot 红宝书 ;)
<canterer> Cherrot, 呵呵 
<[ub]> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 纪念一下成功启动LFSLinux http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355348 周末两天就搞了这个，终于有些成果 统计信息: 发表于 由 天不再蓝 — 2011-11-27 21:02 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 睡的好香
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 我爱午觉
<imtxc> 英文不好悲催
<imtxc> 只能看中文版
<alvin_rxg1> o_O
<Cherrot> imtxc: 英文是练出来的~ 哈哈  不过这种参考书看中文的就好啦
<caleb-> 程序的书一般英文不难的
<caleb-> 文科的英文书才讨厌
<imtxc> Cherrot: 好吧。
 * imtxc 庆幸幸好不是文科 文科不但要看英文 还有法语 德语  俄语  啊啊啊 各种语。。
<mao> 有人用过FreeBSD没？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 话说这个dvd的+ -R有什么区别？
<alvin_rxg1> 不清楚
<caleb-> gebjgd: 不同的东西
<gebjgd> caleb-: 为什么+R没法被我的刻录机使用
<snugglecat> mao, ==> knownbad  别说我说的
<gebjgd> 因为没写着 +-R?
<hv54> 手机居然也能IRC
<gebjgd> 有人奸过猫么
<caleb-> gebjgd: 要看 dvd-rom spec, 另外听过“挑片”没？
<[ub]> gebjgd, ....  ㍭ 
<imtxc> 这本看完了再买其他的。
<gebjgd> snugglecat: <====== 别说我说的
<gebjgd> caleb-: 试了很多张了。不能刻录
<caleb-> gebjgd: 先 dmesg 看一下刻录机哪款的
<gebjgd> caleb-: 普通dvdl刻录机
<mao> sunwilston: 什么意思？
<mao> snugglecat: 什么意思？
<snugglecat> mao, 你不是问谁用过 freebsd 么
<mao> snugglecat: 是啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 后悔了。应该买蓝光刻录机
<caleb-> gebjgd: dmesg 看型号，上网查看吃神马片
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这年头 谁还用光盘啊…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买狼光dvd看了
<mao> snugglecat: ====>knownbad什么意思啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 狼光dvd电影啊
<caleb-> 蓝光就不叫 dvd 了
<gebjgd> caleb-: 狼光叫什么？
<snugglecat> mao, 你真的要我说出来么，已经有人说我八卦了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 蓝光又咋了？你不会 bt 个24G的电影来看么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 显然不会
<caleb-> gebjgd: bluray
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<snugglecat> 当狼人遇见圆月的月光
<imtxc> The Big Bang Theory 怎么还不更新
<gebjgd> 狼光dvd就是好
<caleb-> bluray 很多坑爹的
<alvin_rxg> blueray disk ... 把 dv 换成
<alvin_rxg> blueray disk ... 把 dv 换成 蓝光
<caleb-> 还不如买原盘转录 dvd
<gebjgd> [ 9436.530733] scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N 1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<canterer> 问一下阿  ubuntu 下有没有好的在线听歌的软件亚 
<caleb-> 为了转高清，很多都 失真/重绘
<gebjgd> [ 9436.709479] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<alvin_rxg> 1080 跑不动啊
<gebjgd> canterer: last fm
<caleb-> 很多 bluray 基本不是原盘了
<canterer> gebjgd,  thanks!
<alvin_rxg> 只能跑跑 三四百p的
<Kandu> caleb-: 你怎麼什麼都知道，百事通啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 1080 用mplayer随便跑
<alvin_rxg> Kandu: 不然别人怎么会称呼他为大牛呢？
<caleb-> Kandu: bluray 渣画质是公认的好呗
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 跟 mplayer 没关系，这还得靠显卡的
<caleb-> 买 bluray 前要先上网查口碑啊
<canterer> alvin_rxg, 是不是网页上的视频全屏也是刷屏很慢呀？
<caleb-> 一般只有新片的 bluray 值得买
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: intel i855gl
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<caleb-> 旧片转 bluray 纯属坑爹
<gebjgd> caleb-: blueray很多的
<gebjgd> caleb-: 超市一大堆
<caleb-> 很多人都有整理 dvd / bluray 画面比较的
<caleb-> 逆修正(越改越糟)的一堆
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 或许比我的机器强
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2004年的机器
<alvin_rxg> 好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比你的机器强？
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: systemd + btrfs 快了不少
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我现在跑gnome3 刷刷的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2G
<alvin_rxg> 刷不动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还不放弃debian
<alvin_rxg> 好好的干嘛放弃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 过来上systemd btrfs
<alvin_rxg> 为什么呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 速度快。新
<caleb-> systemd--
<canterer> gebjgd, 用户名应在 2 到 15 个字符之间，以字母开始，并只能由字母、数字、'_' 或 '-' 组成
<canterer> gebjgd, 我在注册Last.fm时老是在这块过不去
<gebjgd> caleb-: 确实快了很多
<canterer> gebjgd,  我的用户名起的byzan-83
<gebjgd> canterer: 不能啊。我天天听
<caleb-> 开机快也不需要用 systemd 啊
<canterer> 但是为啥过不去阿 
<caleb-> 开机后 systemd 完全没优势
<caleb-> 开机后 systemd 的劣势倒是不少
<gebjgd> caleb-: 内存占用多。但是开机确实快了不少
<gebjgd> caleb-: 但是感觉确实快了不少.
<gebjgd> caleb-: 也有可能是幻觉
<canterer> gebjgd, 只是英文可以吗？
<canterer> gebjgd, 呵呵 好了 
<canterer> 估计刚刚卡 
<canterer> gebjgd, 有没有好的电台阿
<canterer> 发给我几个亚 
<gebjgd> canterer: 你不会用lastfm?
<canterer> 呵呵 头一次用
<gebjgd> canterer: 直接输入艺人名字就好le 
<canterer> 呵呵 多谢 
<imtxc> lastfm 不是要收费么
<gebjgd> 一直免费
<imtxc> gebjgd: 哦啊  我以为收费的呢 一直用豆瓣
<gebjgd> imtxc: 豆瓣。歌曲太土了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 反正我就听梁静茹
<gebjgd> imtxc: i梁静茹是谁
<imtxc> gebjgd: 这个各人爱好吧
<gebjgd> imtxc: 没怎么听过国语歌曲
<imtxc> gebjgd: 你用lastfm 是用的chrome　的插件么
<canterer> $PATH:$JAVA_HOME
<canterer> 这个是什么意思啊
<canterer> 中间带个:
<gebjgd> imtxc: lastfm的客户端
<imtxc> gebjgd: 客户端　我试试看
<fishoneeyed> imtxc: 梁静茹不错。你不用理 gebjgd ，他就是埋汰别人然后自己取乐。
<mao> canterer: 保留原来的path变量，把$jabv_home添加到原来变量的后面
<canterer> mao, thanks
<mao> canterer: 不客气
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 梁静茹是谁？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 亲亲。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 亲亲是谁？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%A2%81%E9%9D%9C%E8%8C%B9
<[ub]> fishoneeyed ⇪ t: 梁靜茹 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<imtxc> lastfm 不怎么会用啊
<fishoneeyed> imtxc: lastfam中，你想听什么歌不是你说了算。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: imtxc 好丑
<imtxc> Rhythmbox 的插件
<imtxc> gebjgd: 好听
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那个照片很不好看，其实还是不错滴。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你爱就好
<imtxc> fishoneeyed: 想听某个人的也不行么
<canterer> fishoneeyed, 是阿  不能自己选歌把
<fishoneeyed> imtxc: 没交过费，交费可能可以。
<imtxc> fishoneeyed: 哦啊
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 还行，我也是进来才喜欢听的。以前我也不知道。
<imtxc> gebjgd: 哪个客户端呢？
<canterer> fishoneeyed, 那还有什么好的，和windows下的QQ音乐播放器就好了  
<canterer> 能听自己想听的
<fishoneeyed> canterer: 性质不一样，一个合法，一个严格来说不合法。
<canterer> fishoneeyed, 奥 
<imtxc_> 能在Rhythmbox里用就好了
<canterer> fishoneeyed,  tx的特权 呵呵
<gebjgd> imtxc_: 看www.lastfm.com
<pocoyo> imtxc_: 感觉在 rhythmbox 里面听 mms 流的音乐启动太慢了。 同样的一个地址。千千静听 3～4秒打开。而rhythmbox 似乎需要至少10s以上 不知道为何。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: audacious
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 它快？
<soiamso> pocoyo: cache 的大小不一样
<canterer> 有什么插件能够让输入法 不出现在桌面上呀？
<imtxc_> gebjgd: 我这里是cn.last.fm
<pocoyo> soiamso: 意思是千千静听 cache 小？
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 恩
<pocoyo> 怎么 rhythmbox 没了设置 cache的地方？ 原来记得好像有。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: rhythmbox很垃圾
<mao> gebjgd: 推荐个好的播放器呗
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 不这么觉得。还行吧。我是看不习惯 audacious.
<imtxc_> gebjgd: 那用嘛播放器
<roylez> adam8157: 忘了问你了。你的转运单，写了公司没？
<pocoyo> soiamso: rhythmbox 里面哪设置 cache?
<pocoyo> roylez：主席万岁～
<adam8157> roylez: 啊!!! 不该写的...
<adam8157> roylez: 你一说我就想起来了
<gebjgd> pocoyo: audacious能变身
<roylez> adam8157: .... 看了我问晚了
<adam8157> roylez: ca 完了...
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 上个图瞅瞅来。
<roylez> pocoyo: 水牛。你用 rhythmobx 干啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 写了就一定被抽中么...
<pocoyo> roylez：那用啥？
<roylez> adam8157: 你这人品很难说
<roylez> pocoyo: emacs啊
<roylez> pocoyo: 你不是emacs党的不？
<pocoyo> roylez: emms 也还可以。也用。 
<adam8157> roylez: 555
<adam8157> roylez: 555
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 你不知道auducious能变身？
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 泥土了
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 自从安装10.04后，虚拟机的速度比以前8.04的时候慢多了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355355 本来以前8.04用的很好的，但是有些软件装不上了。所以装了10.04，但是发现Virtualbox里装的windows xp里运行程序比以前慢多了，不知道是怎么回事。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xhsh — 2011-11-27 22:03 
<canterer> yp@yp:~/c_language$ java hello
<canterer> 错误: 找不到或无法加载主类 hello
<canterer> 这个是什么意思啊
<imtxc_> emacs 能听歌么
<roylez> adam8157: 今天玩了一天恶魔城。几乎又把《夺走的刻印》给通了
<adam8157> roylez: 555
<roylez> adam8157: 为啥我不提醒你的地方，你都会错呢...
<adam8157> roylez: 收货单位哪里是* 必填啊
<roylez> adam8157: 瞎说，我就没填
<adam8157> roylez: from 还是 to?
<adam8157> roylez: 好吧 最后那一步可以不填... 想屎啊
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac263750/
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ ti: 一秒喝啤酒，做人参淫家 - AcFun.tv
<fishoneeyed> imtxc_: 可以听歌。
<imtxc_> fishoneeyed: 哦啊
<roylez> adam8157: 这个技能不错，下次一定点这天赋
<pocoyo> http://i.imgur.com/7RKNY.png 想知道 totem的这个主题为啥会变成这个颜色？
<pocoyo> fishoneeyed: org 的 speedsheet 用过没？
<franj1> 有谁知道吗，在chrome中下载完东西，然后在下载页面点击下载完的文件的时候怎样设置用指定的程序来打开？
<fishoneeyed> pocoyo: 没用过，几次想用，都无果。
<adam8157> roylez: 我喝啤酒也蛮快
<roylez> adam8157: 有妹子不？
<adam8157> roylez: 目前没了
<roylez> adam8157: .
<keyboard> 求英雄无敌3伐毛作弊器，泰坦的冬天打了好几次打不过去
<imtxc_> 还是不会用
<imtxc_> 老是别人的音乐
<pocoyo> fishoneeyed: 感觉那个 Formula syntax for Calc/Lisp 太难懂了。
<pocoyo> fishoneeyed: 想实现个功能都不行。
<gebjgd> roylez: 看这种反fcitx的网站
<gebjgd> roylez: 鄙视你
<fishoneeyed> po
<gebjgd> 破财哦哟
<MeaCulpa> keyboard: ...锁内存阿
<keyboard> meaculpa,怎么锁啊？
<adam8157> roylez: 555
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/coastal-com-sites-new-user-free-glasses-activities-again.html
<Evanescence> Just a reminder, your free trial of Last.fm Radio will end after you’ve played 30 tracks. Enjoying it? Subscribe for only $3.00/month
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ t: 什么值得买 » Coastal.com网站新用户免费配镜活动（GUESS、Kenneth Cole、Levi’s、Hush Puppies），Again
<fishoneeyed> pocoyo: 我觉得，如果时间很多并且相关东西对工作学习有帮助，弄弄可以。当然，如果兴趣浓厚，也可以。
<roylez> adam8157: 卧槽，我还没去验光...
<keyboard> MeaCulpa, 网上有说按tab 键，然后输入指令，可是这样子我怕会像在windows下一样，会有提示说我是作弊的
<adam8157> roylez: 封了转运公司地址了
<roylez> adam8157: ???这个
<adam8157> roylez: 看这个链接评论咯
<MeaCulpa> keyboard: 哦..你在linux? 不知道了
<MeaCulpa> keyboard: Heroes3 native linux client? 
<keyboard> MeaCulpa, 是的
<roylez> adam8157: o....
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 泥土了
<MeaCulpa> keyboard: 哦..那个没尝试过，我还是wine
<roylez> adam8157: 不过一定想买的话，换家转运公司还是可以的吧
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 一看你就是win用多了。不关注linux game
<MeaCulpa> keyboard: 最近在玩Disciples II
<adam8157> roylez: 不确定, 怕是都禁了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我玩得linux game比你见过的还多... 只是heroes的port我没试过
<Evanescence> 有人能访问这个网址吗? 还是这个被墙了? vimhelp.appspot.com
<keyboard> MeaCulpa, 哦哦，我想要那个修改器，可以修改资源，然后再给我一个骑士手套+神行鞋，再把我想要的魔法学会就好了哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恐怕中国人当中我是linux里游戏玩得最多的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 未必.我有lgdb.com
<MeaCulpa> keyboard: 修改器不可能有linux版本哇
<adam8157> roylez: 我找不到那个说写公司名字容易被税的出处了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 上面的游戏比你玩过多多了
<keyboard> MeaCulpa, 泰坦的冬天我打了好几次打不过去。
<MeaCulpa> keyboard: ...硬打
<keyboard> MeaCulpa, 龙之国被人家打了，每次都慢了一步
<MeaCulpa> 话说，disciplesII 不错，可以试试，画面有Gothic感...系统比heroes简单得多
<keyboard> 哦
<MeaCulpa> keyboard: 很久以前了，忘了...也许你一上来就慢了
 * MeaCulpa 开Steam
<roylez> adam8157: 其实就是权衡费的力气和省的钱了
<MeaCulpa> keyboard: 刚想认真做事...被你一说，又忍不住开Steam了
<roylez> adam8157: 不过米国买眼镜确实靠谱很多。国内的眼镜业太荒唐了
<keyboard> MeaCulpa, 哇哈哈，我害人不浅
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ... 在麼，， 你說的哪個 網盤可以在 natuilus登錄麼？？
<adam8157> roylez: 那是的 眼镜太暴力
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在Texas一副雷鹏掉地上了，拿去人家二话不说直接换掉
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 您说过了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 换在国内。。。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 新立得软件包管理器闪一下就消失，求救 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355361 今天打开新立得软件包管理器，输入密码后，界面只闪了一下就消失了，怎么回事，请大侠帮忙 小弟才用ubuntu 不久，用的是ubuntu 11.10 ，提前谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 heibara — 2011-11-27 22:21 
<MeaCulpa> 哭死了要
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 话说国内现在眼睛店品牌貌似都是北美的
<MeaCulpa> Lenscraft之类
<roylez> adam8157: 看 MeaCulpa 土豪
<MeaCulpa> Lanscraft?
<roylez> lenscraft
<MeaCulpa> o... lens... 透镜
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 打土豪
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: fishoneeyed Creative EP 630 In-Ear-Ohrhörer ab 11,50 €
<snugglecat> 谁看过 ogg 视频
<MeaCulpa> roylez: adam8157  典型中国人，脸大颧骨宽，只能戴那一个型号
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 香港就几家连锁的 lenscraft, optical88
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ fedora有 許多 ogg的視頻，， 
<MeaCulpa> 国内的眼睛居然还不如美国的适合亚洲人
 * adam8157 你们说的东西我都不懂~
<MeaCulpa> 我在国内根本买不到眼睛
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<gebjgd> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0009G6FQI/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=weehaa-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B0009G6FQI
<[ub]> gebjgd ⇪ t: Creative EP 630 In-Ear-Ohrhörer schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<soiamso> MeaCulpa 国内注重价格，
<MeaCulpa> roylez: adam8157 唯一的问题是，美国的宽版眼镜是给黑人戴的，所以鼻子这里也很宽...黄种人恰恰是脸宽鼻子不宽...
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 你买眼睛 谁卖给你啊
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 黑市人体器官？？
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 就这点我觉得很奇怪，国内为啥不按照我国人脸型设计眼睛，而照搬欧美
<MeaCulpa> 我估计60% 中国人戴不下任何墨镜
<soiamso> MeaCulpa 买的是二手机器，自己不会做，国人没有要求，服务永远跟不上
<MeaCulpa> 只有那些窄脸低颧骨，明星才能戴的了
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 而且中国人眉骨低，很需要墨镜保护
<snugglecat> 我的眼睛是老爸设计的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: alvin_rxg 你们 有 dkb 的信用卡没有？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没有
<MeaCulpa> 再加上头围大，颧骨平，帽子也很少专门设计的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: http://www.dkb.de/aktion/2011_dkbvisacard/cinemaxx/index.html
<[ub]> fishoneeyed ⇪ t: DKB-Kundenvorteil - Deutsche Kreditbank AG
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac46421/
<MeaCulpa> 估计只有藏区那种要出人命的地方才买的到墨镜
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ t: 渣画质怀旧，爆裂鼻毛真拳第一集 - AcFun.tv
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我申请了db的master了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 已经有了
<soiamso> MeaCulpa 但是却没有人做得到墨镜推广(加油站卖一副45元，也很少人买)。起码大街上不是很多人戴，我自己是戴的。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那个每年要99元。
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 墨镜更少，多的是太阳镜
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 什么垃圾...
<soiamso> MeaCulpa 一般眼睛店，一副过2百，你觉得真有人买吗
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 是啊，这市场很奇怪
<soiamso> MeaCulpa 45元，已经是偏光镜了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 很好看
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...我不看日本动漫
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnnd
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看看嘛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不看...
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 30€
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我正在用
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac46421/
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: ec 的费用呢？
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 反正明星都是小脸小颧骨
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 高鼻子
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 明星和大众的体征不统一，大概只有中国和印度了
<MeaCulpa> 明星和大众的体征不统一，大概只有中国和印度了...也许还有日本
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 每个月4.9
<snugglecat> 说的时 玛丽亚 么
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不过还没收我的呢
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 也可能广州那里的人种和中原不一样
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我还是jungkonto
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: AV 的？那是混血吧...日本新生儿有1/5混血据说
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 广州人， 你得问 CyrusYzGTt 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你是不是和中原的人不一样
<snugglecat> 貌似和越南的人同种
<MeaCulpa> 但是我记得广州人颧骨也挺发达的
<MeaCulpa> 不像那些明星
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 額，， 不清楚 木有去過其他聯邦 省市
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 像未开化的么
<walle> :-)
<walle> 大家好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这个我们好像讨论过，似乎审美在发展中国家受到物质条件左右，在发达国家却不是
<[ub]> walle, 好  ㍮ 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你的 颧骨 是不是很发达
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 你说是不是应为WASP有钱，我们才觉得他们好看...
<snugglecat> 不知道， 我已经对明星不感冒了
<snugglecat> 啥时 wasp
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 對生物 名稱 不瞭解，， 表示不懂 颧骨 是哪個部位？？
<snugglecat> 我关心的是 CyrusYzGTt 长的是不是 颧骨 很发达
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: db的master是账户关联，不能提前还钱
<snugglecat> 到底 颧骨 在哪
<[ub]> 新 华东校区 • 九江学院来报道 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355364 商学院10级。交流可以邮件我leofml123@gmail.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 laizhengyi — 2011-11-27 22:33 
 * MeaCulpa 如果世界反一下，中国人最有钱，美国人被黑帮统治，是不是美国人会觉得中国人这样的好看，颧骨要发达，脸型要平坦为美...
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 是啊。我就是出差用
<imtxc_> 去休息了各位聊
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 超过了最大额度就不能用了。
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 你抽自己一嘴巴， 小拇指印记上方得地方便是
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你在美国生活那么长时间， 外貌 会不会也 改变
<imtxc_> gebjgd: 你可是试着听听  挺不错的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 3000€呢
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 不会吧，除非我们是三鹿吃多了...
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不多。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 够多了.一个月才挣多少
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 我想是西方 的轮廓 对比明显， 不像东方人 像个包子
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 你这个审美观，是物质造成的，还是生物进化造成的
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 如果他们穷，我们发达呢
<snugglecat> 我想 在国外 生活 久了， 可能外貌 也会越来越像 老外
<CyrusYzGTt> 東方人 已經是 進化到 趨同化 階段，， 不過 近來被迫 異化進化了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那就更要找白种人了
<MeaCulpa> 西方人明星... 貌似喜欢Latino
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 天朝人民向来要解救生活在水深火热中的外国民众
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: :P
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 没考虑过。 我只觉得 老外的 外貌对比明显。 比较刚硬。
<snugglecat> 到底审美我就不知道了
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 非洲人也是老外
<imganquan> adam8157_gone: 你和蛋蛋有什么关系？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 崔永元-实话实说V：再穷也不能穷马其顿教育，再苦也不能苦马其顿孩子。
<snugglecat> 非洲人鼻孔大
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 马其顿？
<adam8157> imganquan: ca 我公司电脑而已
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 泥土了。不看新闻
<imganquan> 哦
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不看~
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 马其顿很穷么？
<snugglecat> 我想是因为西方人的特性吧， 外向型的， 长的就像个武器
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我记得欧洲最挫的是阿尔巴尼亚
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不穷.我们穷。但是我们还是在援助别人
<snugglecat> 到处 探险， 到处侵略
<snugglecat> 可能觉得西方人好看， 因为 有凌有角， 不像东方人那样圆滑
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: :O 人家承认台湾是我国的一部分
<snugglecat> 不单性格和外貌
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我国有太多甩出去的外交砝码了
<gebjgd> 白种人爱棕色皮肤的
<snugglecat> 西方人一看外貌，就觉得是具有侵略性的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩，北美铺天盖地的latino
<gebjgd> 意大利或者西班牙姑娘
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那都是白色... 你说的是拉美的
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 白种女人给力
<MeaCulpa> 意大利 西班牙， 的确人种比较杂...
<gebjgd> 阴道深
<MeaCulpa> 都是和非洲人杂，比拉美早杂了500年
<gebjgd> 够不到底
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 不说人， 就说其它东西， 你喜欢有菱角的， 还是喜欢个球
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 有的时候喜欢球~
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 没试过， 但听说毛很粗
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你够过不少？ 德国的？
<snugglecat> 球觉得没特点
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 一般都刮了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我就天天够我老婆
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 刮了扎嘴
<roylez> adam8157: 神片
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 忍了
<snugglecat>  那剃刀换的很勤吧
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 哦...你lp是wasp...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 广东妹子
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 小妹子.萝莉型
<adam8157> roylez: 小时候没看过哦
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...那你还够
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你童年看这个？
<roylez> adam8157: 这是第一集，不知道有没有第二集
<MeaCulpa> 还不如直接看A
<snugglecat> 好像犹太人的鼻子好大
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 因为够的到。所以要继续够
<snugglecat> roylez, 你 A 片还分集看啊
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 鼻腔大用来加热空气，所以白人的大，黑人的虽然宽，但短
<snugglecat> 是啊
<Gun^Rose> 日，讨论什么呢？！ 改263聊天室啦？！哇咔咔
<MeaCulpa> :P
<snugglecat> Gun^Rose, 你也知道 263 啊
<Gun^Rose> snugglecat: 当然
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose 是263的斑竹
<snugglecat> 你也是那时候过来的人啊
<snugglecat> 哦
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 胡说啊
<snugglecat> Gun^Rose, #北京 频道你不管管
<snugglecat> Gun^Rose, 都是寂寞男女的
<Gun^Rose> snugglecat: 我去的那时候还行，没你们这么淫乱啊
<snugglecat> Gun^Rose, 有伤风化
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 狼主
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 去
<snugglecat> Gun^Rose, 我们哪里淫乱了， 只是点评各人种外貌而已
<Gun^Rose> snugglecat: 最初还是很好的，后来就乱啦，找不到良家啦！
<snugglecat> Gun^Rose, 是啊， 我在那还有俩网友呢
<Gun^Rose> snugglecat: 我只看了字面，没来得及理解，:-)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: weehaa上没啥好东西了。遗憾
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 哦
<snugglecat> 都不去那了，当时我们都是纯情 童男玉女 呢
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 你还在德国鬼子那里哪？
<baaaac> weehaa是什么……
<snugglecat> 俩网友最后结婚， 今年生儿子了
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose: 天朝人民不欢迎我
 * MeaCulpa 有我在，跑题不休
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 欧洲，悲催的欧洲啊，估计弄不好要打仗，别被抓了壮丁哦
<snugglecat> 哪个问问题的， 把话题兜回来吧
<MeaCulpa> 打仗？
<snugglecat> 我去看 ooxx 了
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 眼睛...
<snugglecat> ....
<MeaCulpa> 美国有干了一下巴基斯坦...
<Gun^Rose> meaCulpa：老美疯啦，要整死欧元。。。
<MeaCulpa> Gun^Rose: 转嫁危机嘛
<snugglecat> Gun^Rose, 老美不也在正 人民币么
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • 装了opensuSE12.1之后，左上角变成了活动选项 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=355366 感觉非常不方便，如何把它变成以前的位置和应用程序？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lufecarg — 2011-11-27 22:47 
<snugglecat> 他哪个不整的
<Gun^Rose> meaCulpa：恩，要不说疯了呢
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 去看 a 片去
<Gun^Rose> snugglecat: :-)
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 俩哥们一起看
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 給 URL
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, 不去
<snugglecat> tube8.com
<Gun^Rose> snugglecat: 闹心不？！
<snugglecat> 看 a 片， 闹什么心。
<MeaCulpa> 圣诞了
<MeaCulpa> 要给ipad腾地方出来，买app了
<Gun^Rose> snugglecat: 两哥们一起看，太闹心啦，弄个妞去吧
<Gun^Rose> snugglecat: 不扯了，我是来看技术问题的，一上来就跑题了，唉
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: samsung galaxy现在第一。ipad不行了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 是么...以后试试看。 Android应用多么
<MeaCulpa> Android 据说没几个支持leap的wifi
<MeaCulpa> 公司不能蹭网
<MeaCulpa> roylez__: 和你那磋货kindle一样
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 多。很多
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 是德国的stiftungwarentest做的.结果是三星的好。苹果的老二了。但是欧盟三星禁售
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 于是都去米国或者香港买
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 欧洲zf官僚太厉害
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 三星输了官司
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 是苹果搞的
<acergelff> 有人么？
<acergelff> opensuse的包管理用的是什么系统？
<gebjgd> acergelff: zypper
<gebjgd> acergelff: rpm
<flh> 请教：kvm下的虚拟机，启动时能否进入bios设置，让它从网络启动？
<acergelff> gebjgd: 曼德拉草呢？
<gebjgd> acergelff: rpm.包管理器不知道
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 三星还是nb的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 三星当年赞助arm...现在拿到回报了
<flh> ???
<acergelff> gebjgd: 哦，谢谢了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 反正我是不会买苹果的东西
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 果黑
<supercatexpert> flh: KVM没BIOS设置，只有在QEMU的参数里面配置
<flh> supercatexpert: 谢谢。
<flh> supercatexpert: 我想做实验，让它从网络启动。
<alvin_rxg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2ffW2_zJqY
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: YouTube - Urban Zone Skeet Shoot Tournament 2010 - Final - cXo
<byzantium> 问一下阿  就是谁知道vim是否有java程序的插件  可以进行类内的智能提示 ，谢谢……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无聊
<imganquan> 。
<imganquan> 。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看到weehaa上的入耳式耳机了么
<imganquan> 。
<imganquan> 。。。。。
<byzantium> alvin_rxg, 什么呀？
 * [ub] 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看来你还没玩够cs类的游戏
<alvin_rxg> 啊
<roylez> adam8157: ?
<MeaCulpa1> .
<MeaCulpa1> CS有类么..
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1: fps
<MeaCulpa1> o
<MeaCulpa1> 写实型FPS
<Aerowolf> 各位晚安！
<ceetozz> 还早
 * kk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * kk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<vzever> 大家用什么IRC客户端呀，推荐个。谢谢
 * sevk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<fishoneeyed> vzever: erc
<vzever> gnome 下的还是 kde 的？
<pocoyo> vzever: emacs下的。
<fishoneeyed> vzever: 对着人说，要不然看不见你说话了。
<vzever> pocoyo: 好哎
<vzever> fishoneeyed: 恩
<blackjack> 请问vmware7安装成功 但是不能用 提示kernel module updater  何解？
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo 
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
 * mayli 提问：u1110里面开机启动时的grub选择内核画面哪里去了？
<mayli> 你们。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 怎么
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 每次我提问大家都沉默
<alvin_rxg> 都这时候了，当然沉默咯，不然就是说梦话
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 有什么好玩的？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有什么好玩的？
<alvin_rxg> urbanterror
<alvin_rxg> spoj.pl
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: spoj.pl 怎么玩？
<alvin_rxg> 随便玩咯。
<alvin_rxg> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66b3de17gw1dniu8mjouij.jpg
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 敲不定了。 =.=   http://www.spoj.pl/problems/TRICOUNT/
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Problem TRICOUNT
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 电视
<alvin_rxg> ping 8.8.8.8 ==>> 700ms
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 8888有什么用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就是 google 的 dns 而已。半个小时前速度变慢了，原先都100ms 以内的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你又不需要它
<alvin_rxg> 只是拿它来判断下速度
<alvin_rxg> 路由 lo1.br10.haj.de.hansenet.net 的回馈很慢
<knownbad> snugglecat: ?
<knownbad> 等等跟二奶去喝早茶。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 我用过三个英文名字了。
<knownbad> 晚安
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你还有二奶？
<knownbad> 你没有？
<knownbad> 除了老婆以外其他的女人都是二奶。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干嘛又不用arch了？
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛
<gebjgd> knownbad: 原来你早就有二奶了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 难怪不着急
<knownbad> 你不也是，要不怎么单身来美国？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我没二奶
<knownbad> 你手段比我高呢，因公出差。。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你不是父母都在米国么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我是去工作。好不好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干嘛不继续arch了。干嘛又回debian
<knownbad> 不是，我移民的。
<knownbad> debian 不错啊。  我可能也换了。
<knownbad> 工作是借口。。。
<knownbad> 可能约了在哪里会老相好。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老相好？屁。
<knownbad> 你瘦肉吃多了，可能想吃点五花肉吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: debian unstable还行
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没systemd
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没btrfs
<knownbad> 我只试了testing.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有新东西的linux发行版就是垃圾
<knownbad> 是但那些都试过了，没天惊地动的差别。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我这里感觉很快
<knownbad> 妈的，你昨晚有说差不多。
<knownbad> 我的考量是包。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我现在这里跑的很欢快
<knownbad> 我知道是快些，但你昨晚又说没差。
<knownbad> 好了，二奶来接我了。
<knownbad> 拜拜
<fivesheep> yo knownbad 
<metbsd> linsux
<gebjgd> 老色鬼还有二奶。牛了逼了
<alvin_rxg> 牛逼了，我连1奶都没有
<metbsd> 人家多有出息，哪像你们
<gebjgd> 就是.
<gebjgd> 学着点
<alvin_rxg> 这个好玩 http://www.spoj.pl/problems/GUESSING/ 
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Problem GUESSING
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 网上骂的好凶
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 校车事件
<alvin_rxg> 知道
<alvin_rxg> 我是不是告别青春期了啊……这几天脸上没痘痘了……
<[ub]>  06:17
<snugglecat> knownbad, 回来啦
<Drocula> 我大姐没在
<ofan> 大姐夫在
<jiero> ofan:  aron不在啊。骗人。。。
<ofan> jiero: 大姐是谁？
<jiero> ofan:  Destine
<ofan> jiero: 奥，本来想说我是大姐夫
<jiero> ofan: 。。
<jiero> ofan: 三白眼不是常规的眼么。为啥起这个名称？
<ofan> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> ofan: 我昨天看twitter有说三白眼，去查那是啥。
<jiero> ofan: 大多数人都是三白眼吧。。。
<ofan> jiero: 什么三百亩
<jiero> ofan: 你现在想要什么呢？
<ofan> jiero: money
<jiero> ofan: 我也想要，因为懒，所以就不想了。
<jiero> ofan: 那么还有其他的么？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-19
<JemSoft> MengFEi I am interested in network with people there
<manx_> 有人在不？
<manx_> 请教一个问题：/dtc/group 文件让我改错了，现在没有sudo用户了，改不回来，怎么办？
<JemSoft> Hi there...
<manx_> 叫
<manx_> 啊。
<abine1> 在win7下玩不了DNF
<abine1> 怎么回事
<abine1> 3.0G的CPU
<abine1> 4GB的骇客神条DDR3内存
<abine1> 1GB显存的独立显卡
<abine1> 双核的CPU
<abine1> 程序无响应
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] sudo 用户出了问题，想办法用 u 盘启动，然后挂载你的系统分区，再修改那个文件吧。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] JemSoft, which is your mother tongue, English or French?
<david_wu> 大家都不按时来上班。
<JemSoft> hi David
<david_wu> Hi, Jem or Soft?
<yh> 9:00?
<david_wu> yh: 9:00 ，啊？
<david_wu> yh: 9:00 上班啊，没人来啊。
<yh> david_wu: 你在啥地方上班呀！
<david_wu> yh: 工地 10:00 才真正开工啊。
<yh> david_wu: 接着忽悠。。。。
<david_wu> yh: 软件农民工。
<david_wu> yh: 苦啊。
<yh> david_wu: :-)
<david_wu> yh: 晚上打算下班出去再开两趟黑车。
<MeaCulpa> .
<abine1> 捞外块？
<yh> david_wu: 你牛，要注意身体呀。
<MeaCulpa> 小心被钓鱼
<abine1> 小心被接色
<yh> 哈哈哈
<david_wu> abine1: ...
<abine1> 哈
<abine1> 有的哦
<abine1> 半夜开车拉客的司机蛮危险的
<abine1> 神马情况都有可能遇到
<yh> 他高兴还来不急的
<MeaCulpa> 我国连环杀手不少，而且判的轻
<abine1> 你咋就高兴了
<abine1> 被基情
<abine1> 还高兴？
<yh> 晕，想象力太。。。。。
<abine1> yh: 大把了
<JemSoft> english please
<abine1> 社会上神马鸟都有
<yh> abine1: 恩
<piggybox_> JemSoft: this is a chinese channel...
<david_wu> JemSoft: Good good study, day day up... ...
<abine1> GGS DDU
<yh> 什么IRC工具好用呀，我现在凑合用Thunderbird的聊天工具呐
<abine1> GGS DDU=好好学习 天天向上
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 系统登录提示找不到nvidia显卡驱动，同时提示可能需要修改配置文件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393451 最近我试图安装从官方下载的nvidia驱动，不知道动了什么，每次开机都无法自动进入登录界面，进入系统后，进入登录界面一会，就自动转到 …
<abine1> 随便用一个呗
<david_wu> 躺槽，办公班有人吃包子。。。。: D...
<abine1> 垃圾DNF
<yh> 唉。也是
<abine1> 游戏
<abine1> 玩不鸟
<david_wu> yh: 在办公室里只能用 Thunderbird 才不容易被发现。。。。
<yh> david_wu: 你也用？？？？
<yh> 12.10自带的聊天软件不知到怎么添加IRC。
<david_wu> yh: 对啊，我也用。领导一来，tab 一关装作看邮件。。。
<yh> david_wu: 咋用？有快捷吗？没发现呀
<yh> david_wu:CTRL+W，呵呵，好用，我也刚用没几天。。 
<roylez_> git s
<ggenio> 大家早～
<roylez_> iGoogle: 神早
<imadper> qiao:  你有内网?
<imadper> roylez_: 早, 坏席.
<imadper> iGoogle: 早, ee神
<qiao> imadper, 没有
<qiao> imadper, 只能用guest
<byzantium> 大家好  debian的中文帮助 怎么不全呐  mount的帮助文档都没有。。。
<byzantium> 有比较全的地方吗》
<imadper> qiao: 哦.
<imadper> byzantium: info mount
<yh> byzantium: http://wenku.baidu.com/view/7e56cae9856a561252d36f74.html看看这个行不
<kk> yh ⇪ ti: linux_mount的用法_百度文库 
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 神早
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早, 酷胖.
<iGoogle> 今天都这样清闲？
<byzantium> :-) 我主要是想查查 为什么 有时候 mount -t cifs会报错
<byzantium> 说 内存不足
<byzantium> mount error(12): Cannot allocate memory
<byzantium> 这个是什么意思呐
<MeaCulpa> 爆了~
<abine1> 内存、CPU、显卡、电源是好的
<abine1> 为什么开机黑屏呢？
<imadper> abine1: 别的都是好的, 那就是显示器坏了呗~
<abine1> 开机CPU风扇转
<abine1> 显示器是好的
<iGoogle> 。
<imadper> abine1: 都是好的? 那就是眼睛坏了.
<abine1> 可以排除显示器的问题
<abine1> 因为可以接到另外的主机上测试啊
<imadper> cpu和内存是不是好的你都可以知道?
<abine1> 有两台主机啊
<MeaCulpa> byzantium: 你Windows版本？
<imadper> abine1: 你把cpu换过去, 那边可以开机?
<abine1> 内存是测试过了，在另外的主机上正常
<yh> bios自检能看到画面吗？
<abine1> CPU也正常
<imadper> 能看到bios还叫黑屏...
<abine1> 看不到任何画面的
<imadper> abine1: 主板? 显卡?
<abine1> 显卡是新买的
<yh> 有报警声音吗？
<abine1> 显卡在别的机器上正常
<imadper> byzantium: http://jlcoady.net/windows/how-to-resolve-mount-error12-cannot-allocate-memory-windows-share
<kk> imadper,啥网址y How to Resolve “mount error(12): Cannot allocate memory” on a Windows Share | JLCoady.net
<yh> 你电脑的电源多少瓦的？
<abine1> 主板的绿灯是亮的
<abine1> 电源是200W
<abine1> 小电源
<yh> 显卡呐？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: Windows Side的一个Known Issue, 但不知他Windows啥版本
<abine1> 显卡是小显卡
<yh> 啥型号？
<byzantium> imadper, thanks
<abine1> 技嘉的半高显卡
<airead> hi, 有人设计过储存字符串的 ring buffer 没？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦, 以前用过一次, 没啥问题. 我用的少...
<abine1> 两台电脑的两个电源是一样的
<abine1> 是不是主板坏了？
<Test_L> ab
<Test_L> abine1: 啥回事？
<abine1> 开机黑屏
<yh> 有集成显卡吗
<Test_L> abine1: 刚装好？
<abine1> 除了主板之外的配件都正常
<abine1> 有集成显卡
<yh> 集成显卡也黑屏？
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 就是集成显卡黑屏
<abine1> 然后才用独立显卡测试啊
<yh> 先换电源，还有问题就是主板的事了
<abine1> 以为是集成显卡的输出端口坏了
<abine1> 电源换了
<Test_L> abine1: 如果是刚装好的机子，建议用跳线放电，然后把显卡和内存条的金手指擦一遍。
<imadper> yh: 为啥换电源???
<yh> 哦
<abine1> 电源是好的
<imadper> 明显跟电源无关呀
<abine1> 内存是好的
<abine1> 在别的机子上正常
<Test_L> abine1: 即使是新买也要擦..
<abine1> 是新的
<abine1> 骇客神条4G
<abine1> 在别的机子正常运行
<yh> imadper: 修过类似的
<abine1> 可以排除内存条的问题
<imadper> 放静电吧先. abine1 
<abine1> 放了
<Test_L> abine1: 我之前囧东买的白盔也要擦一遍，显卡也擦，反正不麻烦。
<abine1> ？？
<yh> 橡皮？
<Test_L> 对。
<yh> 呵呵
<abine1> 电源有问题的话，风扇肯定开不起了
<abine1> 主板有问题的话
<abine1> 开不了啊
<abine1> CPU没发热
<yh> 接着放电，所有线都拔掉
<abine1> 全部拆了
<abine1> 还用压缩空气吹了
<abine1> 排除主板有灰尘的问题
<yh> 不插内存开机报警吗？
<abine1> 主板上没有报警喇叭
<Test_L>     ..
<yh> 晕，找个检测卡
<abine1> ？
<abine1> 找检测卡还不如买个新的主板好过
<Test_L> 几十块而已..
<yh> http://baike.baidu.com/view/1674903.htm
<kk> yh,啥网址y 主板故障诊断卡_百度百科
<abine1> 好吧
<abine1> 马上去淘一个回来
<abine1> 以后，再遇到主板问题就有工具测试了
<imadper> qiao: pls let him find me when have a break   -- by ccui.
<yh> 别的电脑上有喇叭，先拔下来用用
<qiao> imadper, ok thx
<imadper> http://www.smzdm.com/free-was-90-for-mac-software-suite-software.html  
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 免费得：$90的Mac 软件套装（6款软件）»什么值得买
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu12.04 gnome-settings-daemon 启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393455 在ubuntu12.04中，root 登录后，startx ，好像没有启动gnome-settings-daemon； 换成lightdm，然后登录，也没有启动gnome-settings-daemon. 在登录后，可以手动启动gnome-settings-daemon。 发现gnome-settings-daemon是在/etc/x …
<yh> opera
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<abine1> kk: 滚粗
<kk> abine1, 也许我只是表达我自己的关注。  ㍣ 
<huntxu> 一看火箭的命中率有50%，奇怪怎麽會落後...
<huntxu> 往下一拉，湖人的命中率有70%+
<yh> 火箭没人了
<tryit> 这儿用gnus的人吗？都是mutt?
<bluezd> huntxu: Laker 第一节得了 40 分 ......
<adam8157> bluezd: 好好培训
<bluezd> adam8157: ...... 
<huntxu> bluezd: 好好培訓
 * bluezd 好吧
<huntxu> imadper: 死苦逼 intern 
<imadper> huntxu: ?
<imadper> adam8157: 培训有饭吃吧?
 * adam8157 nexus 4被黄牛炒得好凶... 我还是再等等吧
<adam8157> imadper: .
<imadper> adam8157: 当初你不海淘?
<adam8157> imadper: 懒得
<imadper> adam8157: .
<huntxu> imadper: 沒事，就貶低你一下抬高自己
<imadper> huntxu: 只有前一半达到了.
<huntxu> tenzu: 恭祝～
 * imadper 啥事? 教授怀孕了? 
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 電驢犯病了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393459 電驢也開始私有化了麼。。。我擦。。。。。。。資源都不許下載呀！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 majormeng — 2012-11-19 11:26 
 * pityonline 同问，教授有喜了？
 * adam8157 lunch
<huntxu> adam8157: 才幾點...
<gcell> http://mydown.yesky.com/soft/network/multimedia/173/463673.shtml 这玩意儿谁用过，好用不？
<kk> gcell ⇪ ti: 快播电视版（S0C00L）Linux版V1.0下载_天极下载频道
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • ubuntu12.04 64bit wine1.4 dotnet无法安装说不支持64位操作系统，怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393460 ubuntu12.04 64bit wine1.4 dotnet无法安装说不支持64位操作系统，怎么办？ 我是通过winetrick下载的，然后提示：“64位产品不支持此产品，安装程序将立即退出” 统计信息 …
<abine1> http://www.gigabyte.cn/MicroSite/316/images/photo-6_b.jpg
<abine1> 烧货
<yh> æ°´è´§
<imadper> adam8157: http://cn.engadget.com/2012/06/06/gigabyte-ultrabook-u2442-hands-on-no-hong-kong/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Gigabyte 超极本 U2442 动手玩
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<imadper> adam8157: 挺好的东西, 不过可惜竟然带显卡.
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐了;乐乐拉
<roylez_> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<adam8157> imadper: 不买独显的
<roylez_> adam8157: gaoji蛋，搞鸡蛋
<maplebeats> 哇，GT640M
<huntxu> adam8157: 現在還真沒有不帶獨顯的
<huntxu> 很少很少...
<adam8157> huntxu: x230
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 不过很轻了. 而且, 自带750ghdd和128g ssd
<huntxu> adam8157: ..
<imadper> adam8157: 1600*900也可以接手
<imadper> s/接手/接受/
<roylez_> adam8157: x230了？你电脑升级了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 还没买
<roylez_> adam8157: 我等着电脑都用 retina 屏再升级
<adam8157> roylez_: 太久
<roylez_> adam8157: 也行那时候买个 raspberry pi 那种级别的电脑，再加个屏幕就够了
<huntxu> adam8157: 13寸的太貴，而且性價比不高
<adam8157> huntxu: 12.5的
<huntxu> adam8157: 那就更不高...
<huntxu> adam8157: 就那配置你換成14寸的也是4k以內啊...
<adam8157> huntxu: thinkpad 不止4K
<huntxu> adam8157: 多不了多少，反正性價比不高就是
<huntxu> 而且屏幕小，渣
<adam8157> huntxu: 方便携带
<huntxu> adam8157: 平板滿大街
<huntxu> adam8157: 分辨率還高
<imadper> adam8157: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=21055124224&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1353297755_3k6_332434320
<abine1> 喝粥
<kk> imadper,啥网址y HP/惠普ENVY Spectre XT13-2120TU 超级本 笔记本 超薄 128G固态-tmall.com天猫
<jyfl987> adam8157: 渣 nexus 10 + 卡式键盘才是未来
<abine1> 昨晚去朋友那里
<imadper> adam8157: 1.4千克, 14.5mm
<abine1> 个个都拿板砖
<abine1> 5寸以上的大屏手机
 * adam8157 就要230 就要230
<huntxu> jyfl987: 直接弄個小架子，鍵盤投影
<imadper> adam8157: ... ... 你这是病, 得电.
 * huntxu 有投影鍵盤這種東西麽...
<imadper> huntxu: 有.
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没意义的 
<imadper> huntxu: 700左右.
<huntxu> adam8157: 不聽勸啊
<huntxu> imadper: 鏈接
<maplebeats> huntxu: 那货没打击感啊
<imadper> huntxu: 稍等. 
<jyfl987> 阿蛋就是得坑一回才行 
<huntxu> maplebeats: 敲桌子
<jyfl987> 不过人都是要经历这个的 所以大家都别劝了
<huntxu> maplebeats: 敲地板都行
<imadper> huntxu: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=14626841501&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1353297878_4k8_1602764129
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 韩国原装Celluon Magic Cube 激光投影虚拟镭射键盘 送礼 包顺丰-淘宝网
<huntxu> imadper: 我的意思是，平板自帶投影鍵盤app = =
<huntxu> imadper: 廉價實現也可以
<huntxu> imadper: 弄個架子支起來
<imadper> huntxu: 哦, 用摄像头实现是可以的. 但是没有投影.
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8d0aeb1cjw1dz05p3m8c5j.jpg
<ofan> imadper: 上次那个升级线你怎么看出来是平衡线的
<imadper> huntxu: 你可以带张贴纸. 然后用摄像头来捕获你的输入.
<huntxu> imadper: 那其實手畫一張鍵盤然後用攝像頭捕捉就搞定
<imadper> ofan: 写着呢. 你上次问过我. 我也说了.
<huntxu> imadper: 霸氣，到starbucks敲桌子
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, gaoji
<adam8157> roylez_: 你一口干了
<ofan> imadper: 没搜到balanced
<imadper> ofan: 给那个链接, 我给你找.
<imadper> ...
<adam8157> afk
<ofan> imadper: http://headphonelounge.com/products/custom-cables/silver-ray-iem-cables/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y OCC IEM Cables | HEADPHONELOUNGE
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 有啊，apple配件就有人做这个
<imadper> ofan: 不是这个...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 有哪個？
<ofan> imadper: 你说null audio的？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我去年在HK看到过，投在桌子上，然后打
<imadper> ofan: http://headphonelounge.com/products/custom-cables/silver-ray-headphone-cables/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y OCC Headphone Cables | HEADPHONELOUNGE
<ofan> imadper: 这个也没写啊
<imadper> ofan: 我擦...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: imadper 給了鏈接，我要平板自帶app/附件的那種 lol
<imadper> ofan: 你看价格那个表格!
<imadper> huntxu: 问题是, 你没那么高亮度来投影呀...
<ofan> imadper: 哪有
<imadper> ofan: Length 看到那一列了嘛?
<huntxu> imadper: 都說是自己畫一張然後用攝像頭捕捉啊
<imadper> ofan: 他的右面就是!!!!
<imadper> huntxu: 折腾... 
<imadper> ofan: 眼瞎...
 * imadper 吃饭!
<huntxu> imadper: 弄個條形碼在右上角什麽的
<ofan> imadper: 右面是价格 我擦
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ...
<imadper> ofan: 我擦, 等老子给你丫看图片!
<imadper> ofan: http://headphonelounge.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/cable-pricing2.jpg
<ofan> imadper: 我擦 我给你看得是iem的
<imadper> ofan: 价格分两种, 一种普通的, 一种balanced
<roylez_> ofan: 呕饭的
<imadper> ofan: 我早就给你发这个链接让你看了.
<imadper> ofan: 你丫不看呀...
<MeaCulpa> 话说，iPad/iPhone软键盘的响应太慢了，感觉拿不到中断
<MeaCulpa> 尤其再加上中文输入，弱爆恶劣
<ofan> imadper: nnd那是大耳机用的线，tf10用不了，我看它干毛
<imadper> ofan: nnd, 那个链接是你给我的!
<imadper> ofan: 自己做吧... diy
<gcell> shell.cjb.net挂了
<gcell> 连不上啊
<ofan> imadper: 已经买了
<imadper> ofan: gaoji. 有钱壕
<imadper> ofan: 膜拜
<huntxu> imadper: 我突然想起來
<huntxu> imadper: 投個毛影弄毛攝像頭啊
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 壕
<huntxu> imadper: 買張大點的電容屏不就完事了...
<imadper> huntxu: è´µ.
<ofan> imadper: 买的二手的
<huntxu> imadper: 100左右而已啊，配個平板
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你这样的壕，為什麼要搞耳机？
<huntxu> imadper: 怎麽樣都好過買12.5寸的垃圾本
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 线坏了
<imadper> huntxu: 宁愿用超级本.
<huntxu> imadper: ...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 耳机都是穷人用的，外耳模拟的BASS你也能忍？ 家里有个听音室，监听喇叭+全大理石内饰啊
<huntxu> 聽音室。。。
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 徹底跪了...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我给 ofan 推荐线阵列音响了, 他不买.
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 真的牛人，都是在自己外耳里植入贵金属仔细调音的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你牛
<gcell> huntxu: 你竟然还在玩linux
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 耳机这种东西，太不入流...
 * gcell 好不容易发现一个认识的人
<huntxu> gcell: 這有問題 = =
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 入啥流
<imadper> 人流  to ofan 
<huntxu> imadper: 降低要求，買電阻屏怎麽樣？
<vvcoder> gcell: 早就挂了
<imadper> huntxu: 当键盘没触感. 你直接买otg+hhkb呗.
<imadper> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7284632755&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1353298792_3k2_96233407
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 稀客/xycad线阵列音箱/专业音箱/LA12-2/LA线阵列扬声器 线阵列-淘宝网
<huntxu> imadper:  我要便宜不折騰的實現
<imadper> ofan: 整条街都听凤凰传奇.
<imadper> huntxu: otg+16块钱的薄膜.
<huntxu> imadper: otg是啥？
<imadper> huntxu: 或者http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.28.8UZXek&id=10875907383
<kk> imadper,啥网址y NBC 苹果new ipad3键盘 ipad2无线蓝牙 超薄铝合金保护盖平板配件-tmall.com天猫
<imadper> huntxu: otg... usb passthrough
<huntxu> imadper: 不夠折騰
<imadper> huntxu: 弄个树莓. 
<imadper> huntxu: 外接显示器 + 键盘.
<ofan> imadper: 很适合你
<imadper> ofan: 我穷, 买不起. 你买吧.
<imadper> ofan: 知道你有钱.
<imadper> ofan: 知道你有钱还哭穷.
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 我的vimrc配置文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393463 本人的vimrc也是参考网上的配置添加的，先上图吧： 自动对齐，显示当前编辑行，显示行号 按F5，显示文件中的变量和函数信息（再按F5 取消） F6 显示目录树 输入：sp f3 还有很多功能，自己看vimrc哈  …
<ofan> imadper: 屁
<imadper> ofan: 你看, 你又开始不承认了吧.
<ofan> imadper: 我买的二手的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 有钱去把妹啊，在这里浪费时间做甚
<gcell> 我真是个二货，自己输错密码了
<ofan> imadper: 不像你买什么极光
<abine1> 没有光盘怎么安装XP？
<abine1> 蛋疼啊
<maplebeats> 求msyql管理软件
<abine1> 为了游戏
<abine1> 垃圾游戏
<gcell> vvcoder: 只是域名挂了，换成ip就行了
<imadper> ofan: 我没钱买呀... 我连tf10都没有.
<ofan> imadper: 你说极光不贵
<maplebeats> imadper: mysql管理软件。。。求。。。图形界面的
<ofan> maplebeats: mysql workbemch
<gcell> vvcoder: 216.194.70.6
<imadper> maplebeats: ofan 先说了.
<gcell> vvcoder: 速度还行，我很满意了
<imadper> ofan: 不贵, 是为你说的. 又不是我买.
<imadper> ofan: 你买啥, 我都不觉得贵.
<ofan> imadper: 擦 是你告诉我的，我觉得贵了
<imadper> ofan: .... 有钱人还这么抠...
<ofan> imadper: 滚粗
 * imadper 吃饭.
<abine1> 尼玛，钢把DNF给删除
<abine1> 刚刚把DNF给删除了e
<abine1> 现在又找到解决的办法
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，塔利班太二了
<MeaCulpa> http://abcnews.go.com/International/taliban-accidentally-reveal-identities-mailing-list-members/story?id=17737950#.UKm3J9H1xph
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Taliban Accidentally Reveal Identities of Their Mailing List Members - ABC News
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 塔利班都有邮件列表...
<maplebeats> 呃。。。workbemch打开数据库运行了一个语句就挂掉了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 发言人总有一个联系人列表的，熟悉的记者之类
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 但是这样很多人安全会有问题...
<maplebeats> 又死掉了
<piggybox_> maplebeats: linux下还是用phpmyadmin算了
<maplebeats> piggybox_: 我是连接远程的呃，而且是个jsp的，没php
<maplebeats> piggybox_: 觉得好奇怪，会不会是因为帐号权限太低了？运行语句都直接卡死
<piggybox_> maplebeats: 你命令行能远程连进去么
<maplebeats> piggybox_: 能进去，但是运行语句就卡死
<piggybox_> maplebeats: 命令行也卡死？
<maplebeats> piggybox_: 我先去试试
<maplebeats> 呃。。。没有问题
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 今天更新fcitx 无法激活了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393466 (INFO-1408 /build/src/fcitx-4.2.6.1/src/lib/fcitx/addon.c:146) Load Addon Config File:fcitx-table.conf (INFO-1408 /build/src/fcitx-4.2.6.1/src/lib/fcitx/addon.c:146) Load Addon Config File:fcitx-vk.conf (INFO-1408 /build/src/fcitx-4.2.6.1/src/lib/fcitx/addon.c:146) Load  …
<airead> abine1, 你怎么解决的？
<abine1> 等下发给你哈
<abine1> 我找一下
<abine1> http://bbs.duowan.com/thread-26929745-1-1.html
<kk> abine1,啥网址y WIN7用户还在为DNF卡屏无响应苦恼吗？方法已放出-DNF|杂谈交流-地下城与勇士-多玩游戏论坛 -
<abine1> 我还没试过
 * slucx 大家看看，生成n个和是m的随即数，这样随即不？http://code.bulix.org/chmxqd-82480 
<abine1> 因为那个坑爷爷奶奶的DNF孙子被我删除了
<airead> abine1, 我家电脑上是直接登陆后说程序无响应，我有好久没玩了
<abine1> 我的也是
<abine1> 我帮别人装的
<abine1> 蛋疼的要死
<abine1> 那些单机游戏都可以玩
<abine1> 就是这个2货破垃圾网游
<abine1> 玩不了
<abine1> 乱逛论坛之爆笑经典：卖萌
<abine1> 网友甲：卖萌啦卖萌啦，宅男吊死发福利了……
<abine1> 网友乙：这萌怎么卖，给我打包来两份，包邮么？
<abine1> 网友甲：……
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求高人相助。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393467 本人弱弱菜鸟。求高人可以赠一些收藏的不用的资料于在下。在下第一次使用ubuntu12.04就被其功能得强大和其终端的应用让我深深折服。本人自己装了好几款linux。不是说他们不好。而是那些都是经过移接过得。好 …
<abine1> 网友乙挖鼻：不是说光棍节5折包邮还有红包那么？
<jusss> roylez:  http://blog.renren.com/share/250021732/726922237
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 春哥与阿迪王的故事（09高考隐形的翅膀）转载 – 【人人分享-人人网】
<gcell> 求教,是不是用了gnomeshell,原来的compiz那些特效都不能用了?
<jusss> hun
<tenzu> huntxu: 恭祝嘛?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 买了点食用仙人掌
<huntxu> tenzu: 恭祝你福壽與天齊
<tenzu> huntxu: 这还没过生日呢
<huntxu> tenzu: 那隨便了
<roylez> jusss: 又是你
<roylez> jusss: 你要吃仙人掌？
<jyfl987> roylez: 是我
<jyfl987> roylez: 淘宝有卖 10片150 额
<roylez> jyfl987: ....
<roylez> jyfl987: 有钱
<jyfl987> 10 block 150 比我写代码要贵多了
<jyfl987> roylez: 可以种的 
<roylez> jyfl987: 在办公室种菜？
<jyfl987> roylez: 一片400g 跟个小哈密瓜差不多
<jyfl987> roylez: 放家里呗
<roylez> jyfl987: 400g。。。这多大号啊
<jyfl987> roylez: 不大吧 你要买 巨人柱 那可以吃个把月了 呵呵
<jyfl987> roylez: 要不你也在楼顶种吧 就地卖 “来自墨西哥的抗癌仙人掌，玛雅人古老配方”
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00喝茶不
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 不都请？不厚道。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ok，你喊我，我这里没时间
<roylez> iGoogle: 显然不厚道
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你去魔都
<iGoogle> 下次去吃空他们
<jyfl987> bs
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 神奇的代码:用 Python 生成分形图片 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393470 http://wowubuntu.com/python-script.html 先将这个代码复制，粘帖为文本 Code: _                                      =   (                                         255,                          …
<MeaCulpa> http://seeker.dice.com/jobsearch/servlet/JobSearch?op=302&dockey=xml/9/6/96f596ff48b98bb0048242757f6f10fb@endecaindex&source=19&FREE_TEXT=Systems+Programmer%2FAnalyst&rating=99
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: Systems Programmer/Analyst jobs - Dice.com
<UbuntuTalk> [wonpn] Linux实际应用有哪些？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: BB 微信客户端内测中，以后商务人士也能摇摇约炮炮啦！
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不能摇吧?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不知道。。。没陀螺仪
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 可以软摇
<jyfl987> 商务人士不是一向有约泡通道么
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 按键替代...
<UbuntuTalk> [wonpn] BB是什么？
<jyfl987> blackberry
<Tuccuay> 约泡。。。通道。。。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 话说，BB的Foursquare客户端没法用，不知是绑了BES还是要翻墙
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 否则Foursquare也不错的，出去吃个饭，邻桌...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 没听说过. 
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 只知道gtalk绑定了...
<sjd_zeus> 唉，我的goagent又抽风了
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 娇娇, 用 shell.cjb.net
<sjd_zeus> 免费的还是收费的
<imadper> sjd_zeus:免费的.
<sjd_zeus> 好的，我去看看去
<gcell> 尼玛呀，这话道出了我的心声啊！！！！ http://shellex.info/why-i-use-kde-instead-of-gnome-1/
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 没位置服务绑定没用
<kk> gcell ⇪ ti: 为什么我弃用Gnome转向KDE（1） | SHELLEX! 
<MeaCulpa> http://weibo.com/ucarenya?topnav=1&wvr=4#1353306851252
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛，7年以后重开id...继续最贵的网游
<MeaCulpa> http://u.eq2wire.com/soe/character_detail/2168963101099
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y EQ2U - Character Details for Ucarenyes - Brigand (35) - Freeport
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你玩minecraft这种游戏不
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不玩，我需要认同感
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: minecraft无聊有3: 1.孤独 2.Java 3. 第二点  
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 随便一个中学生拿sdl+openGL就能重写的东西，为啥没人做？说明idea本身二
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 18摸的都这么黑java
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 嘻嘻，使劲黑
<imadper> hamo: 喿, 蛤蟆.
 * hamo 拜蛋蛋壕
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 不认得...
<byoooo> 有人在ubuntu上面用多点触控吗?
<imadper> hamo: 我也不认识...输入法自己蹦出来.
<imadper> byoooo: me.
<byoooo> 你的三指触控正常吗?
<byoooo> 为什么我的就像飞一样
<imadper> byoooo: 我的设备只支持到两点.
<byoooo> imadper: 啊,这样
<adam8157> hamo: 棍儿刮
<sjd_zeus> shell.cjb.net怎么上不去
<imadper> sjd_zeus: www.cjb.net
<imadper> sjd_zeus: shell.cjb.net不是给你`上`的.
<imadper> sjd_zeus: hamo才是给你上的.
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 装了xp和ubuntu,现在又装了win8在非系统盘，怎么找回ubuntu的启动？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393473 现在开机只有win8和xp的启动选项 统计信息: 发表于 由 ucrone — 2012-11-19 14:59 
<gcell> sjd_zeus: 把域名换成IP: 216.194.70.6
<hamo> imadper: 你妹妹！
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 真不是中学生随便做的
<sjd_zeus> www.cjb.net可以登录
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有没有什么 linux下驱动还不错的摄像头推荐？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我用的那个罗技就很好
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 你活了？？ 好久不見了
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 是啊，有段时间没用linux了
<byoooo1> gcell: 都用什么啦
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 这两天装了个F17，被搞残了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 看內核源瑪，上面有
<adam8157> jyfl987: 具体型号忘了 120+的样子  (其实驱动都很好的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ ,, 額，我在用f17,gnome3
<hamo> jyfl987: 别买太好太gaoji的就行
<gcell> byoooo1: 因为是文字工作者，所以离不开qq和word
<byoooo1> F17的grub 安装的正常吗
<byoooo1> gcell: 哦,文艺啊
<gcell> 显而易见，也就摆脱不了windows
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 我在f15的時候不太習慣，現在習慣了，，不過，我還是覺得gnome3 適合平板
<gcell> byoooo1: 文艺个屁啊，苦逼的党报记者
 * adam8157 我这急性子真是受不了不守时的人!
<byoooo1> 党报啊
<byoooo1> 党报啊!
<CyrusYzGTt> byoooo1§ f17是 grub2
<byoooo1> OMG,党
 * hamo 拜党！
<byoooo1> CyrusYzGTt: 我记得原来装F17的时候grub2装不上
 * hamo ...
<ofan> gcell: 党报？
 * hamo 貌似有人告密？
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉GNOME3就是为平板设计的，我是再也无法忍受了，需要一堆插件才能实现一个桌面本该拥有的功能
<byoooo1> 都写什么的,党报
<CyrusYzGTt> byoooo1§ 估計是UEFId的問題
<hamo> adam8157: 你是不是又办坏事了？
<adam8157> hamo: 啥
<gcell> 而且还把compiz踢出仓库了。太扯淡了
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥主席无缘无故戴上了帽子？
<byoooo1> CyrusYzGTt: 很多人都遇到这个bug了,是F17的问题
<adam8157> hamo: 啥
 * hamo ...
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 嗯，現在有 MATE-desktop gnome2的fork 
<byoooo1> CyrusYzGTt: 于是我就在等F18
<CyrusYzGTt> byoooo1§ 嗯
<gcell> ofan:基层的，放心，我是自己人
<byoooo1> gcell: 自己人,是哪方面的人,哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> byoooo1§ ,,額，，f18要 2013年1月8日，， 世界末日之後
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt byoooo1 F18有什么好处？
<byoooo1> Cy
<byoooo1> CyrusYzGTt: 擦,真的,1月8日吗
<byoooo1> 我没查哎
<gcell> 哪位费累给个新特性列表
<ofan> gcell: 特务都这么说
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ ,,看 f18 的新特性https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/18/FeatureList
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Releases/18/FeatureList - FedoraProject
<CyrusYzGTt> byoooo1§ 嗯，所以f17是 專屬2012年的
<byoooo1> CyrusYzGTt: 怪不得17bug多
<CyrusYzGTt> byoooo1§ 額，對於我這種一般用戶，表示f17很穩定，， 但是很吐槽gnome3
<byoooo1> 现在电脑越来越不给力了,打会dota都烫手
<CyrusYzGTt> byoooo1§ 因爲現在的遊戲亂用GPU,,
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似没什么可期待的
<byoooo1> CyrusYzGTt: 我倒是最后把grub搞好了,可是开机有warning,就把17干掉了
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 有個 MATE-desktop ，，gnome2的分支。。 
<gcell> 我最爱的桌面特效没得了，不是为了炫，而是那玩意儿真心实用方便啊
<byoooo1> 然后装了win8, win8更蛋疼啊
<byoooo1> mate,只是形似gnome2
<gcell> 我去年无奈之下用了win7，里边那个网络管理也让我蛋疼了好一阵子
<CyrusYzGTt> byoooo1§ ,額，， 對於 intel核芯顯卡+Nvidia顯卡，出warm是正常的
<byoooo1> CyrusYzGTt: 我是ATI的显卡
<CyrusYzGTt> byoooo1§ 用win8你就接受 gnome3吧
<gcell> byoooo1: 我时常在想，是不是NM的设计师跳槽到微软了，似曾相识二归来啊
<byoooo1> CyrusYzGTt: 我接受gnome3啊
<byoooo1> gcell: 哈哈,必须是.这叫啥
<byoooo1> 打入敌人内部
<CyrusYzGTt> byoooo1§ 好吧，， 不清楚，不過我看新聞貌似 ati出新驅動爲linux for sterm準備
<gcell> 我先闪了，有事要办
<gcell> 88 诸位
<CyrusYzGTt> byoooo1§ ,,
<byoooo1> gcell: 是写报去了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: proxychain怎么配置里设置了quiet_mode 他还出错误信息？
<byoooo1> 对了,我的ID为什么事byoooo1?
<byoooo1> 不是byoooo?
 * cherrot lyx粘贴段程序代码这么蛋疼
<sjd_zeus> win8 刚出预览版的时候体验过一下
<sjd_zeus> [真爱生命，远离微软]呀
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛
<hamo> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 错误信息不能有么...
<ofan> cherrot: latex里直接写代码？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 好了 我给他屏蔽了 proxychain mutt 2>/dev/null
<sjd_zeus> cjb只能做ssh转发吗？
<sjd_zeus> vpn是不是要收费呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :P 你怎么知道是proxychains出来的信息...
<cherrot> ofan:  没，那样好头痛。。
<sjd_zeus> imadper: ?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那个消息我当然知道了 因为是proxychain的hack
<byoooo> test
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 找不到ld.so.3什么的 
<jyfl987> preload
<kk> byoooo, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<byoooo> hello,@kk
 * ofan 高速vpn，ssh 9rmb/月
<byoooo> ssh有什么用处?
<ofan> 翻墙
<byoooo> ofan: ssh可以翻墙吗?
<byoooo> ofan: 怎么翻墙,求指导
<ofan> byoooo: 咨询1小时5毛
<byoooo> ofan: 好啊,我怎么给你钱
<sjd_zeus> ofan 先聊10块钱的
<sjd_zeus> :)
<jyfl987> byoooo: 当然可以 我全天用
<byoooo> jyfl987: ssh,不就是连接一个终端吗?怎么翻墙啊
<byoooo> 求指导!!!
<sjd_zeus> ofan: 你卖的VPN，有流量限制吗？可以看视频和挂下载不?
<jyfl987> byoooo: 终端不也就是个数据链路么
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的
<jyfl987> 可以传输term信息流 当然也可以转发数据流了
<byoooo> jyfl987: 是啊.可是怎么从那里上网呢
 * sjd_zeus ?
<jyfl987> byoooo: 只是代理
<byoooo> 要用浏览器弄代理吗?
<ofan> sjd_zeus: 可以视频，不能下载
<jyfl987> byoooo: 你可以 ssh -CNfg -D 9999 user@host 这样就可以在本地开个9999的sock5代理了 然后浏览器配置下
<byoooo> ssh可以作为代理吗?
<sjd_zeus> ofan 怎么交易呢
<byoooo> jyfl987: 哦,我试试.多谢啊
<ofan> sjd_zeus: 支付宝
<jyfl987> ofan: 你看生意不就做成了
<sjd_zeus> 唉，得找个windows机器去买了
<ofan> jyfl987: ？
<byoooo> jyfl987: 这么设置之后,竟然上不了网了
<jyfl987> byoooo: 你怎么弄的？
<byoooo> jyfl987: 是选socks proxy server
<byoooo> ***.com:9999
<byoooo> user name:
<byoooo> password:
<byoooo> 是这个格式吗?
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fsolidot.org.feedsportal.com%2Fc%2F33236%2Ff%2F556826%2Fs%2F25b90648%2Fl%2F0Lgames0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C110C190C0A5582540Gamp0Pfrom0Frss%2Fstory01.htm
<jyfl987> 是  但是你确定自己登录成功了么 看下 netstat -nlp4t | sed -n '9999'
<byoooo> netstat: 4t: unknown or uninstrumented protocol
<jyfl987> 不会吧 你什么机器啊
<jyfl987> win32?
<byoooo> mac
<jyfl987> 额 mac用户自求多福吧 我帮不了
<jyfl987> freebsd带的那套工具老是少这个那个的选项爱那个
<byoooo> 等我截个图啊
<jyfl987> 不用了
<jyfl987> 我不帮mac用户 
<byoooo> jyfl987: 好吧.还是多谢你
<abine1> jyfl987: GUOHEI
 * jyfl987 我一个屌丝去瞎参合高帅富的东西干嘛？
<abine1> ooo
<abine1> 嗯
<jyfl987> abine1: 我从来不黑苹果 我只是没必要浪费时间 对不对
<abine1> 正解正解
<ofan> byoooo: ntp
<abine1> 受用了
<abine1> 好了
<abine1> 我再次测试那个坑爹的游戏
<abine1> 如果不能运行
<abine1> 我就直接把系统给格式化
<byoooo> ofan: ntp是什么意思
<abine1> 安装个Linux系统
<abine1> 然后把机子打包好。发货
<ofan> byoooo: -n -p tcp | grep -i listen
<byoooo> 没有任何输出...
<jyfl987> abine1: 你是小受  :]
<byoooo> 那就是没成功吗
<abine1> jyfl987: ？？
<abine1> 咩？受啊？
<byoooo> http://imagebin.org/236436
<liangfei> 大家好呀
<byoooo> 谁能帮我看看这样子行不
<abine1> 唔明白哦
<kk> liangfei, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<liangfei> 问问，偶很喜欢ubuntu的字体设置，请问咋设置的？偶用的是gentoo
<liangfei> 想配成ubuntu的字体
<abine1> gaoji
<jyfl987> abine1: 咩系 喔奏系港丫港
<ofan> byoooo: netstat -n -p tcp | grep -i listen
<jyfl987> 想起来可以用lsof -i
<byoooo> ofan: 我是运行的这个命令,可是没有输出
<hamo> ...
<ofan> byoooo: netstat -n -p tcp -a | grep -i listen
<byoooo> tcp6       0      0  *.9999                 *.*                    LISTEN     
<byoooo> tcp4       0      0  *.9999                 *.*                    LISTEN     
<byoooo> tcp4       0      0  127.0.0.1.26164        *.*                    LISTEN     
<byoooo> tcp4       0      0  *.17500                *.*                    LISTEN     
<byoooo> tcp4       0      0  127.0.0.1.631          *.*                    LISTEN     
<byoooo> tcp6       0      0  ::1.631                *.*                    LISTEN  
<kk> byoooo:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<jyfl987> 这不是已经9999了？
<jyfl987> 算了 打住 不帮mac
<CyrusYzGTt> 因爲 羨慕妒忌恨，鄙視 mac
<byoooo> 就是因为linux总是死机,….
<nForz> kk 是个机器人 嘿嘿 
<sjd_zeus> byoooo: .............
<sjd_zeus> byoooo: linux总死机？
 * hamo 打倒Linux!
<byoooo> sjd_zeus: 关机死机,开机死机
<kk> nForz, 如果我能帮助它。  ㍨ 
 * sjd_zeus 打倒帽子
 * sjd_zeus 都回去用DOS吧，那个好用，不容易死机，开机3秒
 * hamo DOS其实很容易死...
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你说对了
<nForz> paste.u 这channel啥用途
 * hamo 悲惨经历...
 * jyfl987 dos有个好处 可以自己随便写缓存
 * jusss 要求平等，要求自由，要求人权，要求去掉帽子制度，
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 呵呵
<ofan> jyfl987: 你那高端机多少钱
 * hamo 打倒所有戴帽子的无良城管！
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jyfl987> ofan: 不贵 主机 4k+ 
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 再說就讓 roylez tenzu jusss 
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 再說就讓 roylez t jusss 
<jyfl987> ofan: 就那个i7贵 占一半
<ofan> jyfl987: 一共
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你妹
<jyfl987> ofan: 一共不就5k+么
<byoooo> 哈哈,我刚刚试了streaming proxy就行了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 他没在，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我在 拍  roylez 的 馬屁。。
 * jyfl987 不爽 如今高帅富可以走代理了 老子一点优越感都没了
<ofan> jyfl987: 能买个mbp13
<jyfl987> ofan: 扯淡吧？
<jyfl987> ofan: 老机器没用
<byoooo> jyfl987: 我是真屌丝啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 再说了 性能可以比么？
<ofan> 或者air
<jyfl987> 移动版i7更坑跌
<ofan> jyfl987: ssd
 * hamo 顶Macbook AIR!
<jusss> ofan: 5000买mba？
<jyfl987> ofan: air没这么便宜 要8k+ 你以为我没问过价？
<byoooo> macbook pro多好
<byoooo> air太丑了
<jyfl987> air好点
<jyfl987> 不过现在有chromebook了 我就不考虑air了
<ofan> jyfl987: 水货贵
<nForz> 有米还是PRO好吧
<jyfl987> 反正都是一年一丢的机器 高帅富就丢mba 我只能丢chromebook了
<CyrusYzGTt> i7-2630QM 弱弱的路過， 羨慕 i7第三代的路過
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 米国问题吧
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 擦
 * hamo 打倒高帅富！！！
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你让我atom情何以堪
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我也2630
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 握手
 * jyfl987 tegra2 飘过
<ofan> 丫羡慕个头
<nForz> 用T61的算什么层次的屌丝。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. atom也是 x86架構吧，聽說省電
 * jyfl987 要是tesla就藐视群雄了
<ofan> 等arm版mbp
<jyfl987> ofan: 先买个chromebook呗
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 1.6G
<ofan> tegra3撸过
<jyfl987> ofan: 苹果搞不好出个mips的mbp
<abine1> 用自己组装的电脑路过
<ofan> jyfl987: 无所谓只要不用风扇
<jyfl987> 用人脑的噜过
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 那也很強大，，
<jyfl987> ofan: 这个是必须的
<ofan> intel 已经差不多了
<ofan> x86
<ofan> x86块到头了
<abine1> intel太强大了
<jyfl987> ofan: i 见过啥路由是带风扇的了？ 除了阿蛋以前那个坑跌产品
<abine1> 木有竞争对手
 * sjd_zeus 用IBM W系列的都是屌丝
 * sjd_zeus 高富帅谁还用电脑呀
<abine1> 用BMW的呢？
<ofan> 以后都是128核arm 64位
 * sjd_zeus 用BMW自己开的也是屌丝
<ofan> 无风扇
<jyfl987> 高科技帅富
<ofan> 高帅科技富
<abine1> ofan: 以后都是K核
<jusss> 意淫...果然很强大
<jyfl987> mips的专利全让intel和apple把持的那个基金买了 你说他们能不用么 ofan 
<abine1> 内核是以K来计算的
 * sjd_zeus 在天朝，除了当官的，全民屌丝
<jyfl987> 据说arm 64bit的架构跟mips差不多了
<ofan> mips不行
<abine1> 弱爆一点的就1K内核
<jyfl987> 公司行不行和技术行不行是两回事
<ofan> arm市场已经很大了
<abine1> 好一点的就4k内核
<ofan> 软硬件都比较成熟
<nForz> 我的笔记本  用X64   硬盘有时一直高I／O  硬盘灯长亮  接近CRASH   等上1｀2分钟就恢复  
<jyfl987> 照你这么说 arm当初根本起不来 因为intel市场已经很大了
<abine1> 再高级一点就是8K
<nForz> 到现在没找到原因
<jusss> jyfl987: 据说forth那个设计了n核的cpu
<ofan> jyfl987: 还真就是
<jyfl987> jusss: 呵呵 GA144 有卖 
<abine1> nForz: 你硬盘快要报销了
<jyfl987> jusss: 要团购不？
<jyfl987> ofan: hmm
<ofan> x86就比arm好？不见得
<abine1> 硬件老化了
<ofan> 有了市场赚了钱就能研发更nb的
<jusss> jyfl987: 穷学生一个....
<abine1> 等英特尔实现单片内核集群就强大了
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> [tracybaibai823: 女秘怀孕，书记让其流掉，女秘坚持回甘肃老家生产。女秘：生了怎么通知你？书记：寄张明信片给我，上写，兰州拉面。几个月后，书记下班，妻递一明信片，书记接看后晕倒，送医院，医生：受何刺激休克过去？妻说：看了明信片就倒下。医生拿过明信片，念道：兰州拉面四碗；两碗带香肠，两碗不带。（转） |04:12 PM Nov ...
<jyfl987> jusss: 不贵 几十刀 只是得自己焊板子 买开发板有点贵 450刀
<MeaCulpa> ... 19, 2012|]
<ofan> arm能耗比intel 好太多了
<jyfl987> ofan: mips比arm还好
<nForz> ／msg abine1 才用一年  也没怎么利用    装上X86就没问题
<ofan> jyfl987: 哪里好
<jyfl987> GA144不知道如何
<jusss> jyfl987: 技术实力不到，等我有能力了再说
<jyfl987> ofan: 你去找数据对比
<ofan> mips的指令用指头就能数过来
<abine1> 那你继续用X8
<abine1> 6
<jyfl987> ofan: 看来你变异了  ：［
<ofan> jyfl987: 有句名言
<abine1> 你们喜欢玩什么游戏呢？？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我用 grep xx | vim - 这种方式 vim里的显示就看不到高亮了 有没有办法让vim里也能显示grep那个高亮结果？
<ofan> jyfl987: 这玩意就要看市场
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 怎么可能...
<sjd_zeus> abine1: 时空浩劫
<jyfl987> ofan: 我跟你说功耗 你就跟我说市场 额
<abine1> 单机么》
<adam8157> jyfl987: 手指表示至少是2^10  lol
<ofan> 市场哪里走，你就得往哪走
 * sjd_zeus 网游
<abine1> 还是联网的》》》？？
<abine1> ？？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有没有这种工具 就我刚才问 MeaCulpa 的
<abine1> 又是网游？
<abine1> 对网游无爱
<adam8157> jyfl987: 过了|就没了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 高亮不就是一些 term输出么 如果vim可以不忽略那些特殊指令 不就可以了？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我做下实验 
<ofan> jyfl987: 添加modeline
<sjd_zeus> abine1: 单机有啥好玩的呀
<ofan> vim 通过文件名来设置高亮
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 怎么加入usenet
<imadper> porta pro都240rmb了...
<abine1> sjd_zeus: 网游太坑了
<abine1> 要联网的
<abine1> 都坑
<imadper> ofan: ^^ pp
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: google吧
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 找个Server连，看你有啥客户端
<hamo> 。。。
 * hamo ...
<adam8157> hamo: 棍儿刮咋了
<imadper> hamo: ... 你干嘛?
 * hamo 我要写个机器人，定时上来...
<ofan> imadper: 臭大象来了
<hamo> adam8157: imadper 你俩又在一起gaoji?
<imadper> hamo:  你用erc得不?
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛机器人？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那个server是掏钱的吗
<hamo> imadper: 是啊
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) pakchoi
<imadper> ofan: 色蛤蟆...
<imadper> hamo: 机器人不好写呀...
<ofan> 大象大象…
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=302
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: AnsiEsc.vim - ansi escape sequences concealed, but highlighted as specified (conceal) : vim online
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 有的不是
<imadper> hamo: 给你个simple?
<sjd_zeus> 谁玩MUD
<gobot_hamo>  hi! rajaniemi.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你在用哪个服务器
<hamo> roylez: 你又打错人了...
<gobot_hamo>  hi! imadper
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
<imadper> gobot_hamo: ... version你, 没回应呀...
<gobot_hamo>  hi! imadper
<hamo> ...
<ofan> 淫席
<imadper> ..........................
<hamo> 我可怜的bot...
<imadper> 坏席果然厉害. 
<MeaCulpa> jusss: aioe
<roylez> 名字就叫 go bot
<imadper> jyfl987: 研究一下是啥植物, 对你以后存活有帮助.
<imadper> jyfl987: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7404716249&ali_trackid=2:mm_33558398_0_0:1353313405_4k8_567309262
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 穆斯林用品 纯天然树枝牙刷Miswak=牙刷和牙膏YS01-淘宝网
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 你什么客户端 news.aioe.org
<ofan> roylez: 名字叫 搞爆他_蛤蟆
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 据说里面有大量xx网站的连接
<jusss> MeaCulpa: pan
<nForz> 这是广告么 囧
<ofan> imadper: 发现你很爱逛淘宝
 * hamo 拜象壕
<adam8157> ofan: 哈哈
<imadper> ofan: 没有呀, smzdm
 * sjd_zeus Nexuiz谁玩呢
<imadper> ofan: 你翻译的不错呀
<ofan> imadper: 天天网购xx用品
<imadper> ofan: 你不就是 xx用品吗?
<jyfl987> grep -inr 'function' libs/Log.php  | python -c "import sys;[sys.stdout.write('%02X '%ord(ch) if ch != '\n' else '\n') for ch in sys.stdin.read()]"    adam8157  MeaCulpa 好像还真是过了就没了
<ofan> imadper: 翻译啥
<adam8157> jyfl987: 跟你说过了
<iGoogle> imadper: ... 厉害
<hamo> jyfl987: 你可以用--color=always
<imadper> ofan: hamo的nick
<ofan> jyfl987: 用django？
<iGoogle> roylez: 又欺负蛤蟆了
 * adam8157 thinkpad t430u竟然是独显!!!! nnnnd
<gobot_hamo>  hi! asimov.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<jyfl987> imadper: 不错 你这个推荐很好
<hamo> adam8157: 壕又要买电脑啊...
<jyfl987> ofan: 什么django?
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩, 不知道会不会把牙龈弄坏. jyfl987 会不会太硬?
<adam8157> hamo: 看看而已
<ofan> jyfl987: 框架
<jyfl987> imadper: 应该没事 听说非洲有地方用树枝刷牙的
<hamo> adam8157: 一起买mba吧...
<hamo> adam8157: 团购
<adam8157> hamo: 买不起
<jusss> adam8157: 你不喜独显？
<hamo> adam8157: 水的
<adam8157> jusss: en
<jyfl987> ofan: 果壳是 但是我不喜欢 我喜欢小框架 web.py flask这种
<adam8157> hamo: 买不起
<sjd_zeus> 独显多好呀
<hamo> adam8157: 然后去村子里搞发票去
<imadper> jyfl987: 介绍还说能预防牙龈炎...
<jyfl987> hamo: 哪个？ vim --color=always?
<iGoogle> rh的系统，不支持独显。 sjd_zeus
<hamo> jyfl987: grep --color=always
<ofan> jyfl987: jquey怎么提交表单到django
<jyfl987> imadper: 只要摩擦牙龈的 哪个都可以
<iGoogle> lol
<adam8157> hamo: 我特么还在等那个不靠谱的, 少给我说这!!
<imadper> jyfl987: 太硬的不行吧.
<hamo> jyfl987: grep这搞基货能自动探测输出到终端还是管道
<jyfl987> ofan: 走http跟后面用啥框架有个毛关系？
<sjd_zeus> iGoogle: 不支持？搞个显卡驱动不就可以了
<ofan> 我擦昨天hackathon被django搞了一天
<jyfl987> hamo: 额 还能这样？ 如何检测啊 这个高级
<iGoogle> ... 笨 sjd_zeus
<ofan> jyfl987: 你自己试试
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 求助：怎样安装时钟主题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393475 这里下载的时钟主题： http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Quartz? content=154997 照说明解压到/usr/share/cairo-clock/themes 没反应啊？ 2.png 0.jpeg 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-11-19 15:51 
<hamo> adam8157: 听了蒸高兴...
<adam8157> hamo: 尼玛
<jyfl987> ofan: 试试什么？
<jyfl987> ofan: $.post不就行了？
<imadper> .....
<ofan> jquey不能提交
<jyfl987> 跨域就 $.getJson
<ofan> jyfl987: 403错误
<jyfl987> ofan: 那是你自己服务器端的问题啊 大佬 
 * hamo 拜大佬！
<ofan> url 不变，但jquey认为是跨站
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是
<ofan> php能直接处理
<jyfl987> hamo: 加了那个color的选项 果然输出多好多
<ljf> 头一回写串口程序，遇到一个很奇怪的问题，向串口写一个字符串，然后去读串口，竟然能读到自己写入的那个字符串。谁能答疑解惑啊？
<jyfl987> hamo: 还是你高级 BS adam8157 MeaCulpa 
 * hamo lol
<hamo> > "哈哈"
<jyfl987> ofan: 你把场景描述下
<kk> hamo, 哈哈
<hamo> > "哈哈" * 1024
<jyfl987> ofan: 跨站也不是jq认为的 浏览器认为才行
<ofan> jyfl987: 就是html里用了jquey，提交表单全是403
<\rs> ofan: 昨天参加hackathon？
<hamo> ofan: 去非死不可了？
<adam8157> jusss: 多了那一堆颜色字符而已, 还是没颜色
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...
<ofan> \rs: 恩  打了个酱油
<hamo> > "哈" * 1024
<ofan> hamo: 学校的
 * jusss 期待lay the favourite
<kk> hamo, 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
 * jusss 还有钢铁侠3
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是你刚才说的 过|就没有了 是原则性错误
<ofan> jyfl987: 偶尔折腾出来了，django收到了请求，但显示什么crsf错误
<hamo> > "哈" * 1024
<jyfl987> ofan: 你用curl试试  怀疑你服务器端那边就写错了
<imadper> iGoogle: ^^ 以后要电影推荐可以找 jusss 了... 我好久好久没看过电影了.... 泪...
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 这是django的插件
<kk> hamo, 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<hamo> ofan: crsf...是被django自己的跨站保护给挡住了
<jyfl987> crsf 防跨站的
<ofan> jyfl987: 我知道
<jusss> imadper: 笔记本怎么看剩余电量？
<hamo> ofan: django所有的表单，都是自带一个crsf-token的，没有这个token, 你是post不上去的
<abine1> 游侠网原来是这样子啊
<imadper> jusss: (load "/usr/share/stumpwm/battery.lisp")   
<abine1> ali213=ali2B
<ofan> 但是console里显示jq的ajax返回403，但的django跟半没收到过请求
<imadper> jusss: 然后加载到你的mode-line里面就好了.
<jyfl987> ofan: django好像官方有提供jq支持 我觉得还是关掉那个比较好 
<imadper> jusss: 或者, byobu, 然后你的右下角就可以现实电量了.
<jusss> imadper: ....太高级了
<ofan> jyfl987: 当时没那么多实际
<ofan> 而且djanggo还有个bug
<hamo> > "gaoji " * 1024
<kk> hamo, gaoji gaoji gaoji gaoji gaoji gaoji gaoji gaoji gaoji gaoji gaoji gaoji gaoji gaoji gaoji gaoji gaoj
<ofan> 设置static_root不管用
<ofan> 必须添加到额外的搜索路径里
<jyfl987> ofan: 如果你不想关 又不想用官方那个插件  那就用django来生成那个表单 这样有带token 然后用你自己的jq代码提交 what ever
<ofan> jyfl987: 恩 最后我想那么搞，不过已经没时间了
<hamo> > "犇" * 65535
<ofan> html都别人写的
<kk> hamo, 犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇犇
<hamo> kk: 你太可耐了...
<ofan> hamo: 你很兴奋啊
<jusss> imadper: byubo又是啥
<jyfl987> imadper: 你怎么也关注那个刷牙的了？
<hamo> ofan: 浑身燥热，欲火焚身...
<jyfl987> ofan: 那就去官方下jq的支持来 很简单
<huntxu> > "/kick hamo"
<huntxu> > "\/kick hamo"
<kk> huntxu, /kick hamo
<jyfl987> ofan: 还有 以后如果自己不确定能解决问题 就不要打破框架的跳跳框框 你要用django 就全用他的
<ofan> 对django不熟，浪费了好几个小时
<huntxu> hamo: 毛兒
<jyfl987> flask多好 额
<\rs> jyfl987: 跨站ajax没access-control-allow-origin的话浏览器直接忽略而不是403
<jyfl987> 叫你跟风
<imadper> jusss: 自己baidu一下就知道了.
<jusss> hamo: 怎么在X下看电池剩余量
<hamo> jusss: acpi
<jyfl987> \rs: 他那个不是跨站
<jusss> imadper: 百度了，没出来
<hamo> jusss: 开一个终端，然后打acpi
<imadper> jusss: 你安装一个就出来了
<jyfl987> \rs: 只是防用户脚本的
 * hamo 顶百度！
 * microcai   hi every one 
<imadper> adam8157: 今天早回去. 早班车上有漂亮妹子.
<ofan> jyfl987: 我队友很搞笑，自己弄了个php处理表单请求再转发给django
 * microcai QBASIC 语言已经实现的差不多了
<jyfl987> ofan: 美国的？
 * microcai 字符串支持也加了
<jusss> hamo: 我一直都是百度的忠实用户
<ofan> jyfl987: 对
<adam8157> imadper: 啧啧
<iGoogle> jusss: .
<hamo> imadper: 求妹纸！
<iGoogle> 啥片子没？ jusss
<hamo> imadper: 你妹纸有没有妹纸介绍给我？
<imadper> adam8157: 你是下周去跟你同学结婚?
<\rs> rails 有 form_for 之类，用 form helper 在 html template 里填控件，用户填的数自动转换成相应 model 的字段
<adam8157> iGoogle: 小e 你来啦
<huntxu> hamo: 有肚腩，無妹子 #定理
<jusss> iGoogle: lay the favourite
<ofan> jyfl987: 还有弄adruino的
<adam8157> imadper: 尼玛, 下周我同学结婚
<iGoogle> 小蛋蛋
<imadper> hamo: 怎么好意思把妹子往火坑里推.
<jyfl987> ofan: 也没什么呢 我看了个报道 米国的程序员也才35w而已啊
<hamo> huntxu: 你妹
<iGoogle> jusss: 没翻译的？
<imadper> adam8157: 同学结婚了, 新郎不是你... 是不是有些伤感?
<jusss> iGoogle: 赌场回忆录
<\rs> ofan: 有什么问题？
<hamo> iGoogle: 神，你怎么知道蛋蛋的是小蛋蛋？
<ofan> jyfl987: 牛人很多的
<jyfl987> ofan: adruino那个脚本感觉挺脑残的 可惜我又不搞avr
 * imadper ....
<iGoogle> imadper: 你应该说你不认识青蛙类的
<jyfl987> ofan: 像我这样才可悲 
<huntxu> imadper: 你應該反抗
<huntxu> imadper: 拿起手中的武器
<imadper> huntxu: how?
<iGoogle> hamo: 阿。爱称嘛。小蛋
<ofan> \rs: 不会raiks
<imadper> iGoogle: 我认识青蛙类的也不给 hamo呀!
<jyfl987> imadper: fight as a freeman
<hamo> imadper: 拿你的显示器扔过去
<imadper> hamo: 陪不起
<iGoogle> imadper: ..你自己用？
<ofan> jyfl987: 他们是用nodejs+socketio
<ofan> 给ardrino对哦你
<imadper> iGoogle: 不好意思害了青蛙.
<huntxu> imadper: 蛤蟆就只能找蛤蟆，青蛙屬于白富美
<gobot_hamo>  huntxu : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<jyfl987> ofan: 偷懒呗  省人力呗  
<ofan> 给ardrino动态发指令
<huntxu> 嚓 gobot_hamo 你什麽時候冒出來
<gobot_hamo>  hi! huntxu
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 我刚也是这么觉得的.
<jyfl987> ofan: 从前端的眼光看 我们这些服务器端的都是脑残 所以现在有nodejs来搞我们了
<iGoogle> 告诉蛤蟆，杂交才能提高素质啊。 imadper 
<gobot_hamo>  iGoogle : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 蛤了个蟆
<gobot_hamo>  hi! adam8157
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 蛤了个蟆
<gobot_hamo>  hi! adam8157
<iGoogle> 。
<\rs> ofan: nodejs 郝，你看 jade-lang.com slim-lang.com
<imadper> gobot_hamo: .
<gobot_hamo>  hi! imadper
<imadper> gobot_hamo: .
<iGoogle> 破蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  hi! imadper
<gobot_hamo>  iGoogle : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<imadper> gobot_hamo: .
<gobot_hamo>  hi! imadper
<jyfl987> 好在我也玩js 所以也有服务器端向前延伸的方案 比如有人用s表达式替换json
<huntxu> 蛤.蟆
<kk> gobot_hamo:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<imadper> lol
<huntxu> 啊哈哈哈
<jyfl987> ofan: 前端跟后端一直在斗争
<huntxu> 笑死了
<adam8157> > 蛤了个蟆 * 65536
<ofan> jyfl987: 我觉得有了框架就很难分前后端了
<iGoogle> 这么破的bot，好意思来pk
<kk> adam8157, undefined local variable or method `蛤了个蟆' for #<IRC:0xa4baba4>
<hamo> adam8157: 弱爆了
<hamo> > "蛋了个蛋" * 1024
<adam8157> > "蛤了个蟆" * 65536
<kk> hamo, 蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋蛋了个蛋
<iGoogle> hamo: 表扬下。
<ofan> \rs: 很高级的样子，留着看看
<iGoogle> 虽然被踢
<iGoogle> hamo: 表扬下。
<ofan> \rs: 对了你vim 用啥补全haskell
<hamo> roylez: 你跟我的bot有仇啊
<iGoogle> 还是乐乐毒
<roylez> iGoogle: 城管要有城管的样子
<iGoogle> hamo: 你的bot是第3者，知道不。
 * hamo 无良城管！
<\rs> ofan: 我只用单词补全。装 neocomplcache 的话有 neco-ghc 可以补全一些东西比如 import
<iGoogle> 乐乐喜欢你好久了。
<ofan> \rs: 那个neoghc插件太慢了
<hamo> 。。。
<ofan> 但是补全的很多
<adam8157> lol
<hamo> > "蛋了个当" * 1024
<MeaCulpa> NEO太猛了
<ofan> \rs: 函数名比较长包多的时候补全就很方便了
<imadper> +c-c啥意思????
<\rs> ofan: neocomplcache 在插入模式对字符输入速度影响很大所以我不用了
<hamo> +c啥意思？
<jusss> 同问
 * adam8157 不是op的不用知道
<ofan> \rs: neo本身很快的，但neoghc很慢
<hamo> roylez: 求帽帽啊
<ofan> hamo: 夹塞
<jyfl987> ofan: 那是你对框架运作不了解而已
<ofan> 夹菜
<jyfl987> ofan: flask的就很好拆 因为他们的作者本来就打算做成组建化的 做大以后可以逐步替换
 * hamo django弱爆了
<ofan> jyfl987: 用框架就的用模板，变量什么的难道要前后端沟通后再写？
 * hamo 还是ruby好...cc roylez 求帽帽啊
 * hamo 秒杀！
<ofan> jyfl987: flask都没session
 * imadper 
<MeaCulpa> freemoren: 新华社：中共中央决定：周永康同志不再担任中央政法委书记职务；孟建柱同志兼任中央政法委书记。 |04:39 PM Nov 19, 2012|
<MeaCulpa> 给人求情的下场...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ... 血债派彻底下台了?
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> =,=
<adam8157> roylez: 你这城管不尽职
 * hamo 还是ruby好... cc roylez 求帽子
<ofan> ruby渣渣
<roylez> adam8157: 你做城管的被小贩打了，不自己怪自己武功不好，反而说别的城管没尽责？
<jyfl987> ofan: 那看前端如何了  一般来说 模板其实是后端的人写的 前端只是造个html的给你看
<adam8157> roylez: ..
 * itrufeng 想问问 谁现在有 安装小企鹅 成功的 教程网址。想求一个。
<jyfl987> 但是由于现在前端技术发达 有许多js实现的 所以不排除前端写模板
<roylez> itrufeng: 找马化腾
<hamo> roylez: ...
<ofan> jyfl987: 问题很多东西都要动态的
<itrufeng> roylez: 是输入法
<jyfl987> imadper: 9大长老都要下台 这个谈不上什么新闻
<ofan> jyfl987: 而且还要写代码
<jyfl987> ofan: 模板和动态不动态两码事啊 哥哥
<roylez> itrufeng: aptitude install fcitx / pacman -S fcitx
<ofan> jyfl987: 怎么两码事
<jyfl987> ofan:  要不你用s表达式代替json吧 这样前端不用招了 哈哈
<jyfl987> 服务器这边直接推lisp代码过来执行
<itrufeng> roylez: 感谢 我试试去。
<jyfl987> 有空我来试试
<jyfl987> 反正forth的是有的
<ofan> 所以以后应该是后端弄个dsl给前端用
<hamo> 总得写css吧...
<jyfl987> ofan: 模板有重量级的 里面简直就是内置小语言 也有静态替换的 连循环都没有的
 * hamo 前端写js的比后端NB多了... cc roylez 
<jyfl987> 当然 静态替换的 不如用 ssi了
<ofan> jyfl987: 总会有需要处理数据结构的时候
<jyfl987> httpd级的
<jyfl987> ofan: 有的真不需要 看逻辑放哪里了
<ofan> 那个我还写过，htrpd直接替换tag
<jyfl987> ofan: 有的页面渲染只管填数据 逻辑处理用js挂钩子 有的页面渲染则还带上回调的js函数
<roylez> hamo: http://jandan.net/2012/11/19/conjoined-twins-2.html
<\rs> jyfl987: 你這想法已經有線程的了：http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SXML
<jyfl987> 当然 后者是一种低级的思想
<ofan> jyfl987: 这个放在后端就是冗余的，又臭又长
<jyfl987> \rs: 当然是有的 我是看到别人实现了 所以才想试试 叫我自己实现个lisp 目前还没到那步
<jyfl987> ofan: 你还是先去做项目吧 我跟你说太累
<ofan> jyfl987: 擦哥这不就在做么
<\rs> mathjax <pre class="code"> 之類在前端實現比較好，markdown 還是算了
<ofan> 丫丫的就会摆架子
<roylez> adam8157: http://img1.gamersky.com/image2012/11/20121116y_10/image078_wm.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: sfw?
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<jyfl987> ofan: 是你基础不牢的问题 再进修下吧
<roylez> adam8157: 我都看了，你问个啥
<ofan> jyfl987: 您牛，不说了
<jyfl987> \rs: markdown的语法不对称的 我不喜欢 但是rst的解析器实现挺烂的
<jyfl987> ofan: 早有这觉悟多好
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 事无巨细都上Sphinx即可
<jyfl987> ofan: 我一个工作日可是500快的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: sphinx重了点
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，管他呢~
<jyfl987> 还有个问题 rst没有js端的编辑器方案 markdown倒是有
<ofan> jyfl987: 我的觉悟就是上班的臭架子太多了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 税后12.5k?
<jyfl987> ofan: 我上午250 下午250
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: js是妖孽
<jyfl987> adam8157: 按工作日20天算
<adam8157> jyfl987: 税后10k?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以果然是不如狗啊 一天到晚都是250
 * hamo ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额
<ofan> 月入3w不如狗
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你觉得呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我知道是, 不用觉得...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 别胡说
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要是不够你补我
<adam8157> jyfl987: 壕
 * hamo 拜壕！
 * MeaCulpa 上海人要掌门GFW了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 等我买的仙人掌培育出来了 明年我去学酿酒
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Tequila?
<imadper> jyfl987: 特基拉... 好激情, 好拉拉的名字.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那个，不是仙人掌
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那个好像不是仙人掌酿的 wiki有说
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不是吗?
<MeaCulpa> 龙舌兰
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦, 对.
<MeaCulpa> 仙人掌估计甜度不够
<jyfl987> imadper: 你可以去wiki看 说不是 还得要虫子
<imadper> jyfl987: 哦. 不懂. jyfl987 不过觉得你gaoji了
<jyfl987> imadper: 我也是从wiki看来的 我现在中午吃饭就看wiki 额 看电影无聊了
 * jyfl987 不排除wiki也是百万谣言词条啊
 * adam8157 天黑的好早...
 * jyfl987 是蛤蟆来了吧
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩. 都是大家编辑出来的, 不可全信.
 * jyfl987 包大人
<jyfl987> imadper: 你为何关注起树枝刷牙了？
<imadper> jyfl987: 我看见了, 觉得你会关注, 就来这里发给你了.
<ofan> jyfl987: 他专业淘宝的
 * hamo 不理你们了...
<jyfl987> imadper: 不错 你比较关心我 以后有裸模的机会介绍给你
<jyfl987> ofan: 你是海淘
<jyfl987> 我感觉我喜欢的东西 淘宝很难找到 我都是去阿里上看
<jyfl987> 等我私酿成功 要请你们饮酒 adam8157 imadper
<ofan> ebay比淘宝好
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 这个好.
<adam8157> jyfl987: 赞
<ofan> im
<ofan> imadper: adam8157 灌醉了好gaoji？ cc jyfl987
 * adam8157 我有自信比这俩人加起来酒量还好
<ofan> adam8157: 那你是攻
<adam8157> ...
<jusss> adam8157: /proc/acpi/.../BAT0/state里面的present该翻译成啥？
<adam8157> jusss: 当前?
<ofan> jusss: 当前的
<jyfl987> ofan: 又不是蒸馏酒  酒精度不高的
<ofan> 。。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你跟我比喝酒  恐怕要载跟头 额
<ofan> 酒怎么蒸馏
<imadper> ofan: 我不喝酒的....
<imadper> ofan: 看来得他们俩gaoji了.
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 高度数的都是蒸馏出来的 建议你看下wiki关于酿酒的条目
<ofan> imadper: 两个攻？
<imadper> ofan: 蒸馏提纯呀...
<jyfl987> 这个私酿的就是跟米酒一样的度数
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我不相信
<ofan> jyfl987: 你取酒精？
<jusss> adam8157: ofan ，present是不是好几个意思呀，初中说是礼物，电影里也经常出现在开头，这个词总共有几个常用的意思？
<adam8157> jusss: 很多
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我不喜欢斗酒 有由头的话 咱们再试试
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我也不喜欢...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 而且我喜欢喝啤酒 不喜欢白酒 虽然我也可以喝
<ofan> imadper: 酒精挥发
<jyfl987> jusss: http://dict.cn/present
<imadper> ofan: 收集蒸发的气体.
<ofan> 都不用蒸
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对了 我以前住天通苑 我一起住的一个人 给我们带了自己家里酿的葡萄酒 lol
<ofan> 开着口放一天就成水了
<jyfl987> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/烈酒   ofan 看这里
<jyfl987> ca 机器人呢？
<jusss> jyfl987: thx
<jyfl987> 谁把机器人给搞了？
<ofan> 哦 那是取酒精
<ofan> 还要再勾兑
<jyfl987> ofan: 酿造是造不出那么高度数的 所以你可放心了
<MeaCulpa> 不蒸馏是出不来的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 挥发
<MeaCulpa> 中国人几乎有全人类最差的酒量，却有源远流长的酒文化...
<MeaCulpa> 似乎就是因为酒量差，才可以用来办很多事...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 欧洲人种里许多喝酒不上脸 喝了也没喜庆的味道
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，没意思
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 要是真照中国人这种劝酒方式 每次非得喝到中毒不可
 * adam8157 喝多少都不上脸的路过
<akast> http://packages.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/source/lucid/ubiquity  谁搞过这个东西吗？
<jyfl987> 喝到中毒脸还没红 额 那就冤死了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不会，中国人喝酒都是带上吃饭，磨蹭几小时，白种人早消化了
<ofan> 六大鸡尾酒基酒
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 白人都是空腹shot的
<ofan> 基酒
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这东西真是基因的 上次看了个研究 说东亚普遍这个不行
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 肝脏问题
<jyfl987> 好像是跟吃水稻有点关系
<ofan> 这个得分地区
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 西亚现在也不行，宗教禁酒，波斯人肝炎由是常见病
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 其实我是搞不懂他们干嘛喜欢喝白酒  完全不好
<ofan> 常喝的酒量都不错
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 据说波斯人1/4是肝炎正在发病
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那是医疗水平的问题吧 中国肝炎也不少啊
<jyfl987> 不过好像肝炎可以完全治好了
 * jyfl987 我高中经常喝啤酒 结果酒量没上去 肚量倒是上去了 额
<huntxu> jyfl987: 肝炎一般是沒辦法完全痊愈的
<jyfl987> huntxu: 传统讲法 ：]
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 白人几乎没肝炎
<huntxu> jyfl987: 可以控制到不發病還有不傳染就已經很好了
<jusss> adam8157: 功率和剩余电量又是啥关系
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 只是波斯人是例外
<adam8157> jusss: 你猜
<jyfl987> huntxu: 肝炎病毒本来就可以不传染 不发病的
<huntxu> jyfl987: 類型太多了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 肝炎医疗落后，很大程度因为西方人不得
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 其实欧洲是因为黑死病那会 人都死得差不多了
<huntxu> jusss: 電量/功率 = 時間
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 因为西方都是自己一盘菜
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 肝炎医疗落后，很大程度因为西方人不得，所以医疗没啥研究
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 上次不是厦门大学弄成功了治疗丙肝的么 可惜不是乙肝的
<jyfl987> 国家资助的项目
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不见得，西方人喜欢吃冷的，尤其变态的米国人常常冰箱里东西拿出来就吃，蛔虫绦虫之类非常多
<ofan> jyfl987: 喝啤酒是锻炼肾
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我也喜欢吃冷的 额
<huntxu> jusss: 不對，還得乘電壓
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那跟肝炎没什么关系
<jyfl987> 不过我好像就有点外民族的血统 反正我的胡子是金色的 头发一长就卷
<jyfl987> ofan: 毛
<ofan> 而且看吃什么
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我是针对jyf说的西方单独一盘菜的卫生问题
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 关键是，西餐厨师感冒了可以不干活
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 到不如说西方人爱吃生的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 很奇怪的一点，西餐厨师常常不带口罩，直接用手接触食物，在中餐里很多都是不允许的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个貌似不碍使 中国人虽然一起吃 但是那个温度 已经消毒了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那是印度厨师吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这是你们魔都的中餐吧 你来我们那找找师傅看看
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 很奇怪的一点，西餐厨师常常不带口罩，直接用手接触食物，在中餐里很多都是不允许的, 我后来考证，是因为他们病了就不干活了，而中国人讲究带病劳动
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不，西餐很少有厨师戴口罩的
<ofan> 西餐要用手就歇菜了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 这在我国是大忌
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我是说厨师用手...你个文盲...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 贵国是上海人民共和国？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你们那里厨师不用口罩/
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我也说厨师
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你们那里厨师不用口罩??
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 毛 用手很常见啊 撒盐什么的
<jyfl987> 撒葱
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哪个学校厨师没带口罩，直接关门啊
<ofan> 印度人恨不得用脚
<jyfl987> 切菜的时候手也要接触的
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 你看他的时候他在用
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那不一样，西餐厨师经常在上盘以后还接触
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 不看的时候不就脱了？
<ofan> 我槽那个味道根本分不出是手还是脚
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 中餐厨师要注意的多
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 上盘倒是少见用手的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不过你们上海国的讲究确实多
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我见过的厨师比你见过的妹子还多 :)
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 看你这么胖 我信
<jyfl987> 不过我家里就有两个亲戚做厨师
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 毛，你去任何学校，正规餐馆，帽子口罩是必须的
<jyfl987> 每年过年都要去吃饭的那种亲戚
<ofan> 火夫出身？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那是表演时刻 额
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 黑我们学校。。。。
<jyfl987> 你是新东方的？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: er...你要这么说也没办法，反正我见到的一般是不敢的
<MeaCulpa> 出事后果太严重了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 其实这个应该有原因，西餐管油烟机劲大，而且通风好
<MeaCulpa> 当然，现在不一样了...我的认识统统来自90年代前~
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 被你见到了当然不敢
<jusss_> huntxu: 那剩余电量/当前功率是不是就是剩余时间？
<ofan> 不会看到油烟到处飞
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那倒是...我妈是讲师...估计下面人不敢
<huntxu> jusss_: 不是，都說還要用電壓算的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 华人对规则的理解和执行 你是懂的 不过不排除贵国跳出了这个规律
<jyfl987> 反正鄙国的是不行
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那是法制问题，新加坡也是华人多
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 是啊 所以我不排除贵国有这个可能
<MeaCulpa> 贵国自由嘛
<jusss_> huntxu: 物理忘光了，已知剩余电量怎么求剩余使用时间
<jyfl987> 商业文明我喜欢
<ofan> jyfl987: 资本主义欢迎你
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 贵国自由，当街赌博都可以，还可以和警察对骂...
<jusss_> huntxu: t=w/ui ?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 前两天还看到武力拘捕的，换在任何正常国家早成了筛子了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 未必
<huntxu> jusss_: 嗯，不過電量不是w
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 一个老黑在米国和警察对骂看看...开摩托车向警车撞去看看...
<huntxu> jusss_: 電量只是時間×電流，功是電壓×電流×時間
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 席地而坐，货币撒街上，开赌看看... 哪怕是Vegas也立即被抓
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那多半会被制服
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 所以说，我国的问题就是太自由，有个词，好人法律
<MeaCulpa> 就是只管良民的法律
 * MeaCulpa 下班
 * MeaCulpa  又要去挤那老鼠洞般的张江地铁...
<jusss_> huntxu: 那电量/功率=时间是错的
<huntxu> jusss_: 我後面補充了的
<huntxu> jusss_: 可能你掉線了  = =
<jusss_> huntxu: 嗯
<jusss_> huntxu: 电阻和电流不知道还是无法算剩余时间呀
<ofan> jusss_: 装acpi
<huntxu> jusss_: 有額定電壓的啊，只是沒有你的機器的當前功率而已
<jusss_> ofan: 已装acpi
<ofan> 那求个毛电量
<jusss_> huntxu: 哦，好像明白了
<jusss_> huntxu: t=qu/p
<huntxu> jusss_: 唔
<adam8157> jusss_: 电池邮寄给我, 了却你的烦心事
<jusss_> adam8157: ...
<jusss_> adam8157: huntxu ,你们有没有写脚本计算剩余使用时间
<adam8157> jusss_: 我没那么无聊...
<jusss_> adam8157: 那你咋看剩余时间
<adam8157> jusss_: 不看, 看也没用, 那个东西不准
<jusss_> adam8157: 总得知道个大概吧
<adam8157> jusss_: 看电量 自己估算
<jusss_> adam8157: /proc/.../info 里那个是总电量
<jusss_> adam8157: 哪个
<jusss_> adam8157: last full ..？
<jusss_> 我好像明白了
<jusss_> last那个应该是最近次充的
<jusss_> design那个是总的
 * abine1 睡觉去
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 帝都1号线是蛇洞 额
<jyfl987> jusss_: 有脚本看的 我以前在ac100的频道有人给过我一份
<jusss_> jyfl987: 哦，那能贴一下吗
<jyfl987> jusss_: 你去 #ac100 问他们要
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你备份那些dot文件 是如何备份？ 有修改自己手动触发么？
<jusss_> jyfl987: 是在这个服务器上吗
<jyfl987> jusss_: 恩 如今自己架irc的不多了
<jusss_> 可惜我对数字不敏感
<jusss_> 我多么希望自己能学好数学，将来从事与数学有关的职业，不过貌似没可能了
<jyfl987> jusss_: 你才多大呢
<jusss_> jyfl987: 22
<roylez_> jusss_: 90后？
<jyfl987> jusss_: 那还早 最近我开始对数学有兴趣了 我都26了 你还在学校 没关系的
<jyfl987> jusss_: 对了 既然你感兴趣 趁着在学校的时候好好打点基础 比较好
<roylez_> huntxu: 胡子
<byoooo> test
<jusss_> jyfl987: 我努力学习过数学，可是考试依然很差，
<kk> byoooo, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<jyfl987> jusss_: 别管考试 真的 如果你在乎拿证 那只要保证能拿证书就行了 其他的一定要follow your heart 哪个感兴趣就学哪个
<jusss_> jyfl987: 数学有什么证吗？没听说过呀
<jusss_> http://www.linuxdiyf.com/viewarticle.php?id=51809
<kk> jusss_ ⇪ ti: linux电池电量的shell - 红联Linux门户 - 中国领先的Linux技术网站 - 网站导航 - Linux通用技术 - Linux编程与内核
<geekard> /quit
<jusss_> ofan: 那个对字符串进行操作的指令是啥，忘了
<jusss_> tr吗
<jyfl987> jusss_: 毕业证
<jusss_> jyfl987: 嗯，的确毕业证需要数学考试，我高数还挂着
<jyfl987> jusss_: 问题不大 我工作了一年才回去拿学位证的
<jusss_> jyfl987: 那个对输出的一行信息能进行分割的指令是啥
<jusss_> jyfl987: 哦
<jyfl987> jusss_: 分割什么?
<jyfl987> jusss_: cut?
<jyfl987> awk 也可以
<jusss_> jyfl987: 嗯，是cut
<jyfl987> 比 cut高级点 cut的分割符不能正则
<jusss_> jyfl987: 那个电量的脚本里用的awk，不过我不会awk，想用grep和cut把那个脚本改下
<kk> 新 Ubutnu 12.04 LTS • 系统栏日期时间不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393482 系统设置里也没有，不知是否被我不小心删除了！请问安装哪个包才可以还原？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chengliye — 2012-11-19 18:33
<jyfl987> jusss_: 还是学awk吧 cut没办法替代awk那部分的 只要他输出稍微加个一个空格 你就惨了
<netw0rm> hi
<netw0rm> baby
<jusss_> jyfl987: 嗯，不过总感觉awk bash跟c不是一种风格，不知道为啥
<kk> netw0rm, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<netw0rm> 那个gnome3.6稳定不
<netw0rm> 怎么tweak突然大不开了
<netw0rm> hello
<netw0rm> :-S
<kk> netw0rm, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<netw0rm> 恩恩
<hv54> 晚上好
<byoooo> 大家一般晚上几点休息呢?
<weakiwi> ax77882的usb网卡谁用过
<weakiwi> 或者说谁买过
<weakiwi> 。。。。
<weakiwi> 没人么？
<weakiwi> 。。。。
<gcell> 我刚刚一不小心搜到了linux公社，这网站竟然还在做，而且还改版了
<gcell> redhat时代经常上的网站之一
<huntxu> roylez_: .
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez_> huntxu: 小胡子
<huntxu> roylez_: 網絡盛傳張江有不明氣體，求辟謠
<huntxu> roylez_: 是不是你放了個屁。。。
 * jusss emacs原来是可以使用脚踏板的....
 * jusss 有点向往emacs了
<jusss> eexpress: emacs还可以玩weibo好强大
<jusss> eexpress: 还有脚踏板
<jusss> 好强大，好向往
<^o^> good-idea: 又不用穷折腾
<^o^> 同
<jusss> http://www.anyshare.org/uncategorized/377.html
<kk> jusss ⇪ ti: 我的Emacs配上脚踏板了 | AnyShare
<jusss> "中兴的人就在门边筛选简历。到
<jusss> 了我，中兴的老师一看，说了句：“在红帽干
<jusss> 过啊！”然后一把把我推进教室去了（哈哈，
<jusss> 我很骄傲啊！）。  "
<jusss> 小红帽貌似很不错
<eexpress> jusss: 你堕入深渊
<iyzsong> -.-
<roylez_> eexpress: ee x p
<roylez_> adam8157: 我们这聊天室可不可以禁了90后？
<adam8157> roylez_: 为啥不允许我们年轻人进来?
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 为嘛要禁了90后？
<byoooo> roylez_: 为什么禁止?
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 和90后有仇/
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ？
<eexpress> royle z z Z 打屁
<roylez_> adam8157: jusss 这种脑残的...
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 你不能一棍子打翻一船人哪
<adam8157> roylez_: 你这是代沟
<byoooo> jusss: 人身攻击啊
<byoooo> @错人了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 脑残的人只有那几个，你却要以整个群体为敌
<roylez_> adam8157: 德国政府废了openoffice，又回头去用ms office了
<eexpress> 90后的美女。赶紧来几个。
<byoooo> openoffice那货,真心用不了
<roylez_> UbuntuTalk: 宁可错杀1000，不可放过一个
<eexpress> office的表格处理很难用
<byoooo> 关键是太丑了
<eexpress> 虽然 latex的表格也难用
<eexpress> lol
<roylez_> eexpress: office很难用就完了，不管表格不表格的
<roylez_> eexpress: latex难用好歹能看，office不能看啊
<eexpress> 其他没啥难用了
<roylez_> eexpress: 你裸写代码？还是用LyX
<eexpress> vim 一键编译预览
<roylez_> eexpress: ...
<roylez_> eexpress: 还是LyX适合我
<eexpress> 那我还不如office算了。加点latex的美工。
 * adam8157 纯文本就好
<eexpress> bt的蛋蛋
<eexpress> 你就是阻碍进步的
<eexpress> 小鸟一直密码错误。被中间人劫持了。蛋蛋
<jusss> roylez_: 又不是我说的...网上的人说的吗
<jusss> roylez_: 我还不是emacser
 * jusss 是notepader
<jusss> 和gediter
<roylez_> jusss: 困了，下一个会 23:15
<jusss> roylez_: wow，你跟ofan成同一个时区的了
<jusss> roylez_: 你何不过去找ofan
<jusss> eexpress: newsgroup是不是就是特指usenet？除了usenet还有其它的newsgroup吗
<eexpress> jusss: 自己看wiki嘛
<eexpress> 你的浏览器，没wikipedia的搜索？
<CyrusYzGTt> “当然。”叶空饮了口仙茶，又道，“要说排名第三的，和你们扶桑星人还有些渊源。此兽名叫亚美蝶，乃是一种极其厉害的淫兽，传说此兽人身蝶翅，每日都要玩弄少女数百人……”
<CyrusYzGTt> 最后说说我们老家的第一神兽，此兽名叫草泥马，生活在荒凉的马勒戈壁，在所有神兽中，此兽威力最是惊人，草泥马一出，风云为止色变，大地为止颤抖，纵使天神降临，也要俯首称臣！
<jusss> eexpress: wiki抽风
<eexpress> 要不给你写一个脚本？
<eexpress> CyrusYzGTt: ä½ yy?
<eexpress> jusss: http://imagebin.org/236445
<eexpress> roylez: 怎么查git的某文件，第一次提交的log?
<roylez_> eexpress: 没玩过
<roylez_> eexpress: man git-log
<roylez_> eexpress: 可以加path
<eexpress> 关键是第一次
<eexpress> 不能全刷，然后再grep吧。那太笨了。
<jusss> eexpress: 啥时候全世界的irc服务器也能全连接起来呀
<eexpress> jusss: 傻问题。你自己随便就建立一个了。怎么可能全连接
<adam8157> git show hash -- file
<jusss> eexpress: usenet说是全球连接
<adam8157> even git show hash:file
<jusss> ee
<eexpress> hash怎么知道哦。 dand
<jusss> eexpress: 大陆貌似就没有usenet服务器
<eexpress> tw有
<adam8157> eexpress: git log然后按G
<eexpress> adam8157: 别高一半。搞实例
<eexpress> 按G？
<eexpress> 按蛋蛋。。
<eexpress> --first-parent
<eexpress> log太复杂的参数了
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ 你yd
<eexpress> gitg 自己翻着，看到时间了。 nnnnd
 * pityonline 改了一天 zsh 配置，结果 zsh 启动速度明显慢了，我只是改改 theme 而已，这都有影响吗？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • grub2怎么引导XP啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393486 我原来可以引导的，但是重装了下C盘，然后重新安装了下grub2，XP就进不去了，一用grub引导就是黑色光标闪啊闪 然是用BCD可以引导，请问怎么办啊，用update无效啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 178273541 — 2012-11-19 20:35
<jusss> adam8157: aioe虽然是免费的，但貌似有限制呀
<twang> pityonline: zsh和bash有啥子区别啊　没用过zsh?
<pityonline> twang: 问 roylez_ 吧，我现在回答这个问题太嫩了
<eexpress> pityonline: 你试试改fish。那可能导致崩溃。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeJSXfXep4M
<eexpress> jusss: 有片子看没。
<pityonline> eexpress: 别啊，打击太大了
<twang> pityonline: 是啊　好嫩啊～～
<adam8157> roylez_: 太长
<eexpress> pityonline: 当你有perl，啥shell都是假的了。
<pityonline> twang: ……
<roylez_> adam8157: google tech talk
<adam8157> roylez_: 那看一下
<pityonline> eexpress: 你收了几个 perl 门徒了？
<roylez_> adam8157: 估计我要买这本书了
<jusss> eexpress: 莫有，我都n长时间莫看过了
<eexpress> jusss: nnnd 那 imadper说你有。
<jusss> eexpress: 本杰明巴顿奇事，我最喜欢的一部电影
<eexpress> 巴顿，就是一个兵痞。不看。
<jusss> eexpress: 生命之树，一部真的理解不了的电影
<eexpress> 你都看得好高雅啊
<jusss> eexpress: bruce wills的赤焰战场
<roylez_> adam8157: 卧槽，这本书我买定了
<jusss> eexpress: 龙蛋护卫4 5
<eexpress> bruce.. lee
<gcell> 买书？
<gcell> 推荐一本好书
<jusss> eexpress: 生化危机5 不过我不喜欢
<adam8157> roylez_: 想买oxford practice grammar advanced 结果要200+rmb...
<eexpress> http://tv.sohu.com/20110429/n306674855.shtml
<kk> eexpress,啥网址y 《赤焰战场》 - 高清正版在线观看 - 搜狐视频
<ofan> gcell: 毛概
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣，没用的书
<gcell> ofan: http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=22867200
<kk> gcell,啥网址y 神游（一部好小说，写透佛道儒。陈天桥力荐，当当独家赠送精美典雅书签1套（×5）） - 图书 - 当当网
<jusss> eexpress: 食人鱼3 3d
<eexpress> 食人鱼似乎看过。里面有裸女
<ofan> eexpress: 色
<jusss> eexpress: 蛋蛋君有720p的蝙蝠侠3
<eexpress> 破呕饭
<pityonline> eexpress: 我只看见裸女和吸血鬼日记里的 Jerme 了，电影还没看，只是预览了一下
<adam8157> roylez_: 这些东西... 我觉得只要自己有条理, 少些拖延就好了, 用不着这些幺蛾子
<gcell> gnomeshell的状态栏提示简直傻逼透了
<gcell> pidgin有人提到我的消息明明看过了，还傻乎乎地探出个未读信息提醒
<roylez_> adam8157: 真的很有道理，今天在煎蛋看到关于爱因斯坦的大脑的解剖说他的大脑前半部分比常人要大
<eexpress> gcell: +
<eexpress> pityonline: 预览经典片段？
<gcell> eexpress: +什么？gs傻透了？
<pityonline> eexpress: 随便乱跳着看了几眼
<gcell> 我已经被gs搞残了
<eexpress> gcell: 是小白。。。
<eexpress> roylez: 把你珍藏的欧美片放你那啥网站吧。
 * pityonline 奇怪，我只是改了一下主题的配置，zsh 换成其它主题也启动特别慢了
<eexpress> shell高啥主题。解析一个ansi颜色都困难
<ofan> roylez_: 脑前叶管思维嘛
<roylez_> ofan: 死呕饭
<ofan> pityonline: 做profiling
<ofan> roylez_: 淫席
<adam8157> roylez_: 貌似蛮有道理
<jusss> eexpress: 推荐 giga 野结波多衣
<lainme> roylez_: http://dooloo.info/p/QAA 这个的内容，你那行距正常不
<kk> lainme,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 贝爷原来是美食节目的主持人~
<pityonline> ofan: frofileing 是啥？咋做？
<eexpress> 老寿星，岂不是智商最高？ roylez_
<ofan> pityonline: google zsh profiling
<eexpress> lainme: 别挑。他们没美工的
<eexpress> jusss: 似乎老了
<eexpress> 蛋蛋这都信。
<eexpress> 嫩蛋蛋
<ofan> 我zsh秒开
<lainme> roylez_: 用相对行距吧 pre.md * {line-height:1.5em !important;}
<jusss> eexpress: echo xxx|cut xxx|cut xxx是不是可以的？
<eexpress> xxx是泛指，就可以
<lainme> eexpress: 这不是不美观的问题了，挤一团没法看
<jusss> eexpress: 能吗？多重cut
<eexpress> lainme: 还不是美工啊。@@
<eexpress> jusss: 可以无限下去
<eexpress> lainme: 至少有简单的框架分割
<ofan> jusss: 那人名我一直读波多野结衣
<jusss> eexpress: 我想写个脚本判断当前电池电量剩余百分比
<eexpress> jusss: cat /proc/xxxxx/battery
<ofan> jusss: acpi就能看
<eexpress> acpi还要安装
<jusss> ofan: 我一直是这样读的，但是强大的搜索引擎还是能搜到我想要的
<ofan> 你这是自己重新造个acpid
<soiamso> jusss: 不是有电池小部件？
<jusss> soiamso: X下？
<twang> jusss: /sys/class/power_supply/ ~
<soiamso> jusss: 你自己搞的 WM ?
<ofan> soiamso: 他用windows
<jusss> soiamso: fvwm1
<jusss> twang: 这个又是啥？
<soiamso> jusss: SDL 写窗口
<soiamso> jusss: 难道你要的是这个结果？
<twang> jusss: fvwm我貌似有
<jusss> soiamso: sdl又是啥？
 * jusss 好多东西都不知道，-_-"
<ofan> jusss: 斯大林
<soiamso> jusss: 你是问 GUI，还是实现方法？
<ofan> sdl依赖gl
<jusss> soiamso: 我想写个脚本在xterm里能看电池剩余百分比
<jusss> ofan: gl又是啥
<soiamso> jusss: 你用的软件总会依赖gtk吧？
<ofan> jusss: 给力
<eexpress> jusss: 你xterm里面看了干吗
<jusss> soiamso: gtk又是啥
<eexpress> 系统有acpi管理
<soiamso> jusss: 就是总在term下面显示？
<eexpress> @
<jusss> eexpress: 不是
<jusss> ee
<jusss> eexpress: 想看时，跑下脚本
<eexpress> acpi不会因为你换wm而不启动
<eexpress> 。说了/proc下去找
<eexpress> l /proc/acpi/battery/*
<twang> acpi 本就可以
<jusss> eexpress: 不是有/proc/../state吗
<eexpress> 是啊。
<eexpress> 直接cat不就是吗
<jusss> 哦，
<ofan> Q：如果一个人能把django源码读一遍，它能去什么样的公司?  A：百家讲坛
<soiamso> jusss: alias
<jusss> soiamso: 这又是啥？
<soiamso> jusss: bash 设置 alias 阿
<twang> jusss: acpi | cut -d"," -f2 | sed -e 's/%//g' | sed -e 's/ //g
<eexpress> 我以前有一个a的alias。就是显示全部的监视信息。
<jusss> 咋一下出来这么多我不知道的东东
<eexpress> a
<eexpress> c
<eexpress> y
<pentest> ？？？
<jusss> twang: 哦，
<eexpress> 好多这样的alias。 lol
<twang> 这几天用awesome 不错啊
<twang> eexpress: 是啊
<soiamso> ofan: 那B呢？
<twang> eexpress: 这个是我fvwm永的
<eexpress> b是提你
<eexpress> 踩踩 soiamso 的尾巴
<eexpress> http://www.losles.com/陈百强
<kk> eexpress,啥网址y 无损音乐歌曲,首创在线试听,超多经典无损音乐。推荐给大家！喜欢就转！
<pityonline> 有时候在 zsh 中家目录上明明有个 foo 文件，但 vi 却提示那个文件不存在是怎么回事呢？
<lainme> roylez_: 把line-height取消也行 pre.md 和 pre.md *，不过不知道会不会影响别的显示
<soiamso> eexpress: vala 搞成咋样啦
<eexpress> nnnd 打不开
<gcell> 总算是把shellex博客linux分类的文章全看完了，笑喷我。还好这次回来linux是当桌面用是次要的，主要目的是架设一个家用局域网服务器
<ofan> soiamso: 什么b
<eexpress> 都做完了。还咋样
<roylez_> lainme: 我回头看看
<pentest> 求博客地址
<soiamso> ofan: 还以为是选择题
<gcell> 坑爹的数字湖南，我家到现在还没通光纤
<ofan> 貌似叫shellxxxx的人有一堆
<eexpress> pityonline: 那补全是柴扉
<gcell> pentest: http://shellex.info/tag/linux
<eexpress> gcell: 死家伙，你哪里的？
<pityonline> eexpress: 柴扉是啥？
<pentest> 湖南的撒
<eexpress> 阿。shellex还有blog
<eexpress> 残废
<gcell> pentest: 你得先用gnomeshell才有更深体会
<eexpress> 阿。又出来一个。 pentest
<gcell> eexpress: 湘潭，和你打隔壁
<twang> 湘潭啊　好近啊
<pentest> 怎么啦？很多人用这个ID么？
<gcell> 同坑爹的还有数字湘潭
<ofan> eexpress: XD
<twang> blog就１０文章．．．
<gcell> twang: 我陆陆续续看完的，你是株洲的？
<eexpress> gcell: 似乎有点印象
<pentest> gcell 嗯，我会的
<twang> gcell: 恩啊
<ofan> pentest: 貌似叫shellxxx的有好几十个了
<gcell> twang: 你一说好近我就猜是了，我家住易俗河，到株洲十几分钟
<pentest> ofan 哈哈
<gcell> ibus输入法还是很不智能，输入速度大打折扣啊
 * jusss 果然没自带acpi....
<jusss> 我还是写脚本吧
<soiamso> jusss: 什么系统？
<jusss> soiamso: ubuntu
<ofan> soiamso: 说了，windows
<twang> gcell: 电脑裸奔　易俗河我小时候常去玩
<eexpress> gcell: 加入某词库，论坛有。android的
<eexpress> twang: ..
<eexpress> 三角地带啊。
<gcell> twang: 能遇到附近的linuxer真是让我内牛满面
<twang> 是啊　
<eexpress> 支持你们2个见面。gaoji
<pentest> 弃用GNOME转向KDE？
<twang> 是啊　好少啊
<pentest> 博客上说的
<gcell> eexpress: 是该区搞一下词库了，原来下过那个词库，很好用，刚装了系统还没来得及搞
<eexpress> gcell: 恩。我的也是。忘记什么地方下载去了。
<eexpress> lol
<gcell> 长株潭凑齐了
<gcell> eexpress: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=252407
<kk> gcell ⇪ ti: 120余万的搜狗细胞词库-fcitx&ibus拼音输入法词库：个人无聊的作品 (附加说明) - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<eexpress> 是黑爪子的这个。
<ofan> gcell: 这个会被新浪告
<twang> vicious wifi.lua貌似有问题啊
<gcell> ofan: 新浪告？
<eexpress> ./下载/ibus词库-android.7z
<eexpress> nnnd 才看到，有嘛。
<ofan> gcell: 告侵权
<gcell> eexpress: 这关新浪什么事？
<gcell> ofan
<gcell> 打错名字了
<gcell> 搜狗是搜狐的嘛
<jusss> ofan: 搜狗和新浪有关系？
<ofan> gcell: 说错了
<ofan> 就跟方正的字体一样
<gcell> ofan: 我们只是个人教育学习用途，没那个会用linux当日常桌面的，太受罪了
 * gcell 打了个擦边球
<ofan> gcell: 只要你传播就算侵权了
<gcell> ofan: 呃
<gcell> ofan: 其实我只是觉得这个网页的风格很好，请大家学习下页面风格而已
<eexpress> ofan: 你想死。你还卖vpn。明天你就被抓。
<gcell> ofan: 哈哈
<ofan> eexpress: 谁抓？
<gcell> 网监大队
<ofan> eexpress: 抓我得先买机票
<eexpress> ofan: 无处不在的。别想跳
<eexpress> 你以为国内没钱？
<ofan> 恩 美国共产党
<gcell> 天朝已经可以跨星际抓捕了
<gcell> 你就从了吧
<ofan> 丫的美国真有共产党
<eexpress> 还机票。。。
<ofan> 妈的没法活了
<gcell> ofan: 不执政你怕个毛
<ofan> gcell: 恶心
<gcell> ofan: 共产主义不恶心，人才是最恶心的
<ofan> gcell: 就是说人
<ofan> gcell: 不对，你还是党报的
<ofan> 记得是你
<pentest> 据说QQ跟网监有一腿
<gcell> 再说让你感到本朝恶心的，也不是共产主义，本朝早就不是共产主义了
<ofan> pentest: 据说个p
<eexpress> gcell: 啥哦。目前本区域，比资本主义更资本主义呢
<gcell> pentest: 必须有一腿，你是公安部，你也不会放过这么大的信息来源
<twang> 小心跨国
<eexpress> 非常初期的阶段。
<gcell> 权贵资本主义
 * ofan 崇尚资本主义
<pentest> ofan 小点声
<ofan> pentest: 我要喊了
<pentest> gcell 那真是太可怕了
<roylez_> ofan: 死米国鬼子
<ofan> 打倒共产党
<eexpress> pentest: 你傻了。。。你应该说：使用小号字体。
<ofan> roylez_: 淫席
<eexpress> 召唤月月
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问进入这个界面怎么保存？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393489 我在按照http://blog.csdn.net/sidengc/article/details/7678925 里面的步骤安装oracle 可到第四步 4.配置系统环境变量 vim /etc/profile.d/oracle.sh 的时候进入了一个界面。把内容复制进去以后就不知道怎么保存了。 QQ …
<near> 输入：x
<jusss> eexpress: bash脚本不会写...就四行，你给写下吧，显示电池剩余百分比
<near> :x 是保存后推出。。。。：w 是保存
<gcell> 我现在发现ibus也够傻的，图形界面弹出root授权输入密码，不默认切换到英文模式也就罢了，竟然还不接受Ctrl+空格，Ctrl+shift切换了，真是害死人
<gcell> 等我换好词库一定要去提交bug
<gcell> 太坑爹了
<twang> jusss: google无所不能
<pentest> eexpress 你牛
<jusss> twang:http://www.linuxdiyf.com/viewarticle.php?id=51809
<kk> jusss ⇪ ti: linux电池电量的shell - 红联Linux门户 - 中国领先的Linux技术网站 - 网站导航 - Linux通用技术 - Linux编程与内核
<jusss> twang: 换成bash的
<gcell> N年前我就提交过这bug了，申请自动转到英文输入特性，结果现在又冒出来个类似的，上次还可以说是功能缺陷，这次真是bug了
<ofan> jusss: 这你不会写就别混了
<twang> gcell: fvwm GetOutput
<twang> jusss: fvwm GetOutput
<pityonline> ofan: 我这里的 zsh 相关配置文件只有 /etc/zshenv 和 .zshrc
<gcell> twang: 我用的坑爹的Gnomeshell
<twang> gcell: fvwm & awesome
<near> zsh的配置文件我直接用的github上oh-my-zsh ,还可以
<ofan> pityonline: 做profiling,可以显示每一句的执行时间
<adam8157> pityonline: =,= 还在清关,  貌似周六周天海关不清关的
<pityonline> near: 我也是用的 oh-my-zsh，只是改了主题后启动 zsh 变慢了
<pityonline> ofan: 我刚 google 看了一个 https://shreevatsa.wordpress.com/2008/03/30/zshbash-startup-files-loading-order-bashrc-zshrc-etc/ 看来我没找对
<jusss> ofan: 它输出一长串空格，cut没法搞呀
<roylez_> adam8157: k4不能装pdf的那个插件，对么
<pityonline> adam8157: 周末呀，人家国家部门才不上班呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 不知道, 我对那个没需求...
<adam8157> pityonline: .
<gcell> twang: 以前被人撺掇着用过一次fvwm，然后，再没用过了
<ofan> pityonline: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4351244/can-i-profile-my-zshrc-zshenv
<kk> ofan,啥网址y profiling - Can I profile my .zshrc/.zshenv? - Stack Overflow
<twang> gcell: ＷＨＹ？
<pityonline> adam8157: 过海关我知道，我前公司原来从江苏昆山免税区出库一批配件，过海关就过了两个多月
<adam8157> 0_0
<gcell> twang: 那是好久以前了，fvwm很简陋，什么都要自己调，弄好了之后还是很美观的。我记得我用了ee还是谁的现成的配置文件，改了一下，反应超级快，但是还是没能习惯
<gcell> twang: 现在还依然简陋吗？初始状态
<twang> gcell: 只能自己邦键盘　很舒服的
<twang> gcell: 恩　还是要自己配置
<gcell> twang: 一次弄好了，终身受用
<gcell> twang: 可能我就是这爱折腾的命
<twang> gcell: 那是 hi.baidu.com/twang0x0  我自己配置的
<gcell> twang: 果然还是这超级简洁的风格
<twang> gcell: 恩　就２个page
<gcell> twang: 程序员应该都喜欢这个范，我还是喜欢桌面上有点东西
<twang> gcell: 用rox or pcmanfm 接管桌面
<gcell> twang: 你这家伙想拉我入伙fvwm
<twang> gcell: til也可以啊　我台式用
<gcell> twang: 暂时不想折腾了，被gnomeshell搞残了，歇两天再说
<twang> gcell: ha~!
<jusss> adam8157: 我那个总电池量应该看design那个还是last full？
<gcell> 换了词库以后果然好用多了
<twang> 输入法重没配置过
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，ubuntu的模式问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393490 最近刚接触linux，安装了ubuntu12.04桌面版，在一般模式下跑得很慢，但在恢复模式很流畅，这是正常情况吗？求教各位大大，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 kalavinka — 2012-11-19 21:47
<gcell> twang: 永中office 6我昨天装了，字体一如既往的丑陋不堪
<near> java的程序界面都不好
<houge> 丑陋不是关键，
<near> 用Latex吧
<houge> 关键在于不论是ibus还是fcitx都无法光标跟随，这个是我最不能忍受的，让后想永中说了无数次，至今没有解决，拉到了
<twang> fcitx字库是哪个文件？
<houge> 到./config/fcitx下找找？
<soiamso> gcell: 估计用swing就这个效果，SWT会好很多
<houge> 应该是.config
<twang> pybase.mb？
<houge> 具体我也不知道，没有具体关注过。
<twang> 我看了下　有base 和　pinyin２个文件夹
<soiamso> gcell: 永中不是已经挂了？
<near> twang: 很多关于fcitx导入搜狗词库的,比如http://www.huomo.cn/os/article-1866a.html ,看下试试
<kk> near ⇪ ti: ubuntu 10.10 安装 fcitx 与 搜狗词库 - 火魔网
<near> kk: 你的安装环境是什么
<kk> near, 我会问，并给您回复。  ㍮ 
<ofan> 用rime吧，比fcitx好
<pentest> 886童鞋们
<gcell> soiamso: 我也一度以为永中挂了
<gcell> 据说是java版本的问题，永中还在使用java5，这个版本不支持字体渲染
<jusss> eexpress: 电影看完了？
<soiamso> gcell: 他走了一条怪异路线，其实可以用 mozilla gecko搞出来的东西render
<twang> 永中不要注册？
<soiamso> gcell: wps应该也不会这么傻自己搞吧
<near> 为什么java的程序界面看上去都那么怪。。。
<jusss> soiamso: bash脚本怎么在同一行显示两个变量
<soiamso> near: SWT 就不怪了
<soiamso> jusss: 为什么？
<hamo> roylez_: 我真没觉得coffeescript哪好
<hamo> roylez_: 语法越改越乱
<soiamso> jusss:echo  $A $B
<roylez_> hamo: 别喷了，干活
<jusss> soiamso: 两个变量
<jusss> soiamso: o
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 神奇的启用无线就死机的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393492 问题是在我这次重装系统之后出现的，今天出门为了省点，通过快捷键把无线关了，回来重启本本就发现不能打开无线了，点击右上角nm选择开启无线就会立即死机，只能强制关机。（ …
<soiamso> jusss: 你还是出个例子吧
<liemehoc> 有没有玩libnfc的
<hamo> roylez_: 是要加一个coffee-script的gems是吧？
<roylez_> hamo: 你上guard的那git主页看
<jusss> soiamso: 你说的是对的
<jusss> soiamso: bash里面的变量能存空格吗？
<soiamso> jusss: 可以
<gcell> soiamso: 这我就不清楚了，没参加wps内测
<soiamso> jusss: 'abc efg' 单引号
<gcell> 不过看了评测，都说不错
<soiamso> jusss: 你还不如用其他语言写
<adam8157> hamo: 显示器好便宜
<jusss> soiamso: 比如有两个变量$c $a.我想在同一行输出这两个变量，但是它们贴着屏幕，我想在它们最前边加空格
<soiamso> gcell: 但是估计就算用了，按照金山的传统也不会显示
<jusss> soiamso: 怎么加？
<hamo> adam8157 壕，要买个100寸的么？
<soiamso> jusss: 什么是贴着屏幕？
<adam8157> hamo: 230+扩展坞+显示器
<hamo> adam8157 直接iMac吧壕
<jusss> soiamso: 输出的字在屏幕最左边，我想要缩进
<adam8157> hamo: 感觉这样略微蛋疼
<soiamso> jusss: 输出 \t
<hamo> adam8157 直接iMac吧壕
 * jusss 感觉脚本好复杂，真想直接c
<adam8157> hamo: 又没有视网膜
<soiamso> jusss: 输出 \b 就往回跑
<adam8157> hamo: 再说出门怎么办
<soiamso> jusss: lua
<hamo> adam8157 再买辆车放车里就可以了嘛
<adam8157> hamo: 你病得不轻
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<adam8157> hamo: 实在是太讨厌苹果的封闭了, 否则mba真是不错
<hamo> adam8157 啧啧
<soiamso> jusss: 我混淆了，
<ofan> adam8157: 封闭毛，用用就知道了
<hamo> adam8157 我就觉得苹果封闭不封闭，又不分红给我
<adam8157> ofan: 偶饭也是mba?
<ofan> linux下能用的工具都有，都开源的
<hamo> adam8157 关我毛线
<ofan> adam8157: mbp
<ofan> 去年的
<adam8157> hamo: 用着不爽
<ofan> 现在用着一堆开源工具没觉得不爽
 * hamo 打倒蛋蛋壕！
<roylez_> ofan: 寄给我一个
<soiamso> jusss: printf
<adam8157> ofan: 视网膜13"多少钱
<ofan> roylez_: 先付款
<ofan> adam8157: 那个贵
<ofan> adam8157: http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_mac/family/macbook_pro
<kk> ofan,啥网址y MacBook Pro - Buy MacBook Pro with 13-inch, 15-inch or Retina display - Apple Store (U.S.)
<jusss> soiamso: printf那两个变量咋输出
<hamo> roylez_: 这次活好干啦... http://js2coffee.org
<near> 看苹果团吧，上面各种报价  adam8157
<soiamso> jusss: man printf(1)
<jusss> soiamso: 好复杂
<ofan> adam8157: 不如买普通的13" i7
<roylez_> hamo: ....
<gcell> soiamso: 有qqforlinux、pps4linux等覆辙在此，我已经不对这些抱有期望了
<gcell> 做一个垮一个，没几个有恒心做下去的
<roylez_> gcell: 有必要吗
<roylez_> gcell: 这些都没什么值得用的了
<gcell> 要做普通用户能接受的桌面，qq和word是两大关卡
<hamo> adam8157 同样觉得视网膜没什么用
<hamo> adam8157 你就是什么都喜欢新的
<gcell> 这是我作为一个普通linux用户的观点
<near> http://www.appletuan.com/t/2587
<kk> near,啥网址y 【11月19日】星期一，11:00早报价已经更新···下午晚报价已更新，Macbook报价已更新。。 - 苹果团
<roylez_> gcell: word只要看的话，不是问题，写，只写txt
<soiamso> gcell: 主要 qqforlinux 就没有写几个自定义widget，当时的gtk也不支持单程序外观
<gcell> 其他软件我都不提了，没这两个我真是没办法，工作朋友联系都离不开
<near> kk: 苹果团。。你自己看看吧，团购苹果产品的
<kk> near, 您的姓氏是什么？  ㍮ 
<roylez_> gcell: 不用死不了。呵呵
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.smzdm.com/cherry-cherry-g80-3800-series-of-mechanical-keyboard-black-shaft-288-yuan.html
<gcell> roylez_: 我就是需要全功能支持，因为我的工作性质，没办法
<near> kk: 我的姓氏？为什么问这个问题？？
 * hamo gcell 是党报的高富帅啊！
 * hamo 拜
<gcell> hamo: 媒体的都是苦逼，你问问就知道了
<adam8157> roylez_: 3800不买
<hamo> gcell: 党报可不是媒体...党报是喉舌啊
<hamo> roylez_: 蛋蛋壕是要买hhkb的人那
<gcell> 党报媒体和市场媒体各有各的苦逼
<roylez_> hamo: 所以我发给你了啊
<hamo> roylez_:  求赞助啊
<roylez_> hamo: 壕蛋买啥不关心
<roylez_> adam8157: 你买HHKB了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 没, 也不会去买
 * hamo 苹果团...这网站不错...收了
 * adam8157 亲手摸过之后感觉没有好到那种成都
<adam8157> 程度
<adam8157> hamo: 你买mba还是去amazon.cn买算了
 * hamo 壕是要买最NB fico的那
<hamo> adam8157 你咋知道我要去z.cn买？现在什么都准备好了，就差你赞助我钱了
<adam8157> hamo: 13 mba 低配是啥型号?
<adam8157> hamo: 可以啊, 我帮你刷就是了
<hamo> adam8157 我不还哟...
<roylez_> adam8157: 你买个Power Juno在家用好了
<gcell> 我敢说qq和wps联合注册一个公司专做linux桌面，一定挤垮windows
<adam8157> hamo: 滚
<ofan> 有pc的话买mba最好
<soiamso> gcell: 要国内版权公司配合的
<hamo> adam8157 这个...你看分档里高档的最低价就是了
<adam8157> hamo: yoo, 苹果团比amazon还便宜接近1000呢
<adam8157> hamo: 好便宜...
<hamo> adam8157 是啊...接下来就是去找抱孩子的阿姨搞票了
<adam8157> 6800的mba...
<adam8157> hamo: 阿姨的税点也不低, 我借你就好
<hamo> adam8157 还不起啊
<adam8157> hamo: 阿姨的税点比水货店里高
<adam8157> hamo: 免息贷款, 过年之前还我就行
 * hamo 拜阿姨！阿姨屌爆！
<ofan> 11寸的6000多点
<hamo> adam8157 那就是永远都不用还了
<hamo> adam8157 今年可是2012
<adam8157> hamo: 尼码
<adam8157> hamo: 苹果团有保修啊...
<near> 每天都看苹果团的报价，然后告诉自己，明天还要奋斗啊，不知道后天够不够米换电脑
<hamo> adam8157 都有啊..水货而已，又不是偷的
<hamo> adam8157 只有tp这变态货才搞保修的地域歧视...
<adam8157> hamo: 啊? apple的水货也可以全球联保, 包括大陆?
<ofan> 貌似学生优惠$300
<pityonline> hamo: 现在亚马逊的 MBA 比我买时又降了两百块钱
<hamo> pityonline: 我是坚定的反睡者...
<hamo> pityonline: 就算贵我也不要被土共睡...
<adam8157> hamo: 于是你要买水货? 不是zcn么?
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/online/11302437/album/78675971/
<gcell> osso
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 活动照片- 时间是把杀猪刀，今天明天不一样
<near> 豆瓣的在线活动。。。现在没什么热情了
<hamo> adam8157 看我要不要占6个月的便宜了...
<ofan> 有妹子
<adam8157> hamo: 1000的分期手续费... 你说呢
 * adam8157 尼码, mba原来这么便宜
<ofan> adam8157: 不愧是壕
<adam8157> hamo: 键盘手感如何?
<gcell> soiamso: 说起来，如果qq和wps是收费版我也会去买一份授权的
<ofan> adam8157: 我看成’1000的分手费‘了
<pityonline> hamo: 国行 7888 够便宜了
<adam8157> ofan: 比我想象的便宜很多.... 竟然水版只要6800
<ofan> adam8157: 买去年的二手其实也挺好，变化不大，便宜很多
<adam8157> pityonline: 还是比水货贵1000呢, 而且水货也是全球联保...
<pityonline> hamo: 比港行贵五六百，现在从香港代购也差不多加五百
<user8888> 这么贵，为啥那么多人买
<pityonline> adam8157: 水货多少钱？
<ofan> 我的mbp 便宜便宜2w处理
<adam8157> pityonline: http://www.appletuan.com/t/2587   6800
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 【11月19日】星期一，11:00早报价已经更新···下午晚报价已更新，Macbook报价已更新。。 - 苹果团
<user8888> 我看二手的笔记本好便宜，2K
<adam8157> pityonline: 6900
<user8888> 二手的，比如X200之类的，也挺好用啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 苹果团上的真便宜
<adam8157> pityonline: 是啊...
<gcell> 二手笔记本也有专门的交易市场吗？
<pityonline> adam8157: 如果货源靠谱，直接买台定制的高配好啦
<user8888> gcell: 有啊，淘宝嘛
<adam8157> pityonline: ... p姐壕
<user8888> gcell: 论坛的话，有个51nb，里面好像有讨论
<gcell> user8888: 呃，那个质量怕是不靠谱啊
<user8888> 为啥要话2W买这么贵的笔记本，性能不够吗？
<gcell> user8888: 买台来当下载机还是不错的
<ofan> adam8157: 买mbp retina,i7最高配
<user8888> gcell: 咋不靠谱，有看到人买，新的一样
<ofan> 新mbp真的超薄
<gcell> use
<user8888> gcell: 你是土豪，你们都是土豪
<gcell> user8888: 新的一样？翻新了？
<hamo> adam8157 土豪
<hamo> adam8157 我也是怕质量不好
<adam8157> hamo: 会么...
<user8888> gcell: 没有，不是翻新的，就国外淘汰的机器吧，反正很新
<hamo> adam8157 换件什么的...
<user8888> gcell: 而且绝对不是翻新的
<adam8157> hamo: 会么...
<hamo> adam8157 æ°´æ·±
<adam8157> hamo: mba, 拆了装回去没那么容易吧...
<hamo> adam8157 你对MBA动感情了？
<adam8157> hamo: 没
<hamo> adam8157 看看价
<adam8157> hamo: 1, 不喜欢apple的软件   2, 键盘估计不给力
<hamo> adam8157 再想想拿出手直接就变高富帅了
<user8888> 超级本似乎也挺便宜，几千而已
<hamo> adam8157 apple的键盘可是好东西啊，电容的貌似
<gcell> user8888: 难不成是库存机？
<adam8157> hamo: 可能么
<hamo> adam8157 为啥不可能？你想想老乔的在天之灵
<user8888> gcell: 看说是国外公司淘汰的，整批的，大概清洗过，真的很新，
<ofan> adam8157: 键盘很给力
<ofan> 一分钟200字没问题
<user8888> ofan: 键盘有THINKPAD的给力吗？没有吧？
<pityonline> adam8157: MBA 低配的总是捉襟见肘，如果有钱还是买高配的好
<user8888> thinkpad的键盘是有名的好，记得，NMB什么的
<adam8157> ofan: 手感和thinkpad比呢? (虽然我现在用tp的键盘都感觉略翔, 但是勉强还可以忍
<\rs> hamo: 用 coffeescript 爲啥要 ruby gems
<adam8157> pityonline: 哪里捉襟见肘?
<hamo> \rs: 我们是ruby啊...懒得搞nodejs。。。
<pityonline> adam8157: 4G 内存不够用，128G 硬盘更不够用
<hamo> \rs: 最好能有个原生的 ruby的 compiler 就完美了
<pityonline> adam8157: 其它就没了
<gcell> user8888: 搞个链接来看看
<ofan> adam8157: 不比tp的差
<user8888> 淘宝链接？
<ofan> user8888: tp现在都巧克力键盘了
<user8888> gcell: 淘宝链接？
<\rs> hamo: coffeescript compiler 初版是 ruby 的，後來用 js 改寫了
<Guest65967> tp耐艹啊
<user8888> ofan: 所以看到许多人怀念
<adam8157> pityonline: =,=
 * hamo 艹
<gcell> user8888: 行啊，我随便的
<Guest65967> 认证自己的id是咋个用的啊？
<ofan> 没事你艹它干嘛
<\rs> hamo: 我的 zathura-pdf-poppler 裏 command mode 和 search mode 沒法輸入字符
 * adam8157 我不介意tp新版巧克力
<pityonline> adam8157: 4G 的确不太够，还是 8G 才行
<ofan> 各种妹子看得我心花怒放啊
<adam8157> pityonline: 买不起...
<pityonline> adam8157: ……
<ofan> pityonline: 自己换
 * adam8157 算了, 既然我肯定不会用macos, 还是tp230好了
<pityonline> ofan: 2012 的 MBA 不能换内存，顶多换 SSD
<ofan> pityonline: 买2011的
<user8888> gcell: 哪，随便搜索了一下，http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.22.6taItY&id=15696324545
<kk> user8888,啥网址y 【梦飞扬】IBM thinkpad X200和X200T，英文键盘，可加200W摄像头-淘宝网
<ofan> adam8157: tp不值那个钱
<ofan> 不过tp linux支持能好点
<ofan> adam8157: 你自己装个linux就完了
 * hamo 蛋蛋壕就是喜欢与众不同...
<user8888> gcell: 还有好像更便宜的：http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.65.6taItY&id=13839362121
<kk> user8888,啥网址y 联想 thinkpad X200 X200S 带摄像头二手笔记本电脑 12寸 超薄-淘宝网
 * jusss 终于把bash脚本写好了.真不容易
<\rs> ofan: 折騰一下 zathura 吧，到目前找到的最好 pdf reader
<Guest65967> 最好的？
<jusss> 睡觉
<ofan> \rs: vim-like?
<ofan> 不错
 * adam8157 话说 ofan 这nick一看就小清新的感觉, 不知道实物是个啥情况  cc hamo pityonline 
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<ofan> adam8157: 你说堆了
<ofan> 哥就是小青新
<gcell> user8888: 果然是便宜啊
<hamo> ofan: 你要小心...蛋蛋壕吃定你了...
<\rs> ofan: yes, text search, continuous mode
<user8888> gcell: 是啊，所以感觉现在买MBA之类的，好贵
<qiao> http://itguu.com/shan-tou-3-xiong-di-pian-intel.html#322481-tsina-1-80150-1858101262931762a9c643b7d071a6fb
<kk> qiao,啥网址y 绝对是BUG啊！3个汕头小伙子骗了英特尔3百多块600G固态硬盘 | 挨踢谷
<pityonline> ofan: ……
<ofan> \rs: 不过我很少在vim之外的地方用vim keybinding
<pityonline> adam8157: 的确小清新
<leyle> 哈哈
<leyle> 终于上来了
<hamo> pityonline: P姐已经面过了？
<ofan> \rs: 不过用来看电子书不错
<pityonline> hamo: 没有，我指 ofan 这个 nick 小清新
 * hamo 碎叫！
<ofan> hamo: 这么早
<\rs> ofan: 我這裏有個問題是 search mode 和 command mode 裏沒法輸入字符，智能 esc 回到 normal mode
<leyle> 你们有没有上班综合征？天天工地上干活，重复的体力劳动，不怎么思考，
<ofan> \rs: 还不太完善吧
<ofan> 版本很低
<ofan> \rs: 你可以给完善下
<\rs> ofan: 不懂這些東西啊。http://pwmt.org/projects/zathura/plugins/ 有支持列表，看不懂 X o -
<kk> \rs,啥网址y Plugins | pwmt.org
<ofan> \rs: 用什么写的
<\rs> ofan: evince 這個垃圾玩意兒現在都沒“正常一點”的鍵綁定配置
<ofan> \rs: 其实pdf不需要很多操纵，但是系统集成要好
<\rs> ofan: evince 和非 gnome 環境集成度很差。我這裏 evince 的 File - Open 經常打不開東西，只能 zsh 裏 evince $1
<ofan> \rs: 所以linux桌面比较尴尬，想兼容程序就得做成全局的
<eexpress> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=393501 adam8157 roylez
<liemehoc> google服务器丢包厉害？
<liemehoc> 现在换新花样了？
<pityonline> ofan: 怎么分析 zsh 启动时的 debug 数据啊？能给个关键吗？
<ofan> pityonline: 刚才给你了个链接啊
<ofan> pityonline: 添加完那些代码后执行 zsh -l -i
<ofan> pityonline: 添加完那些代码后执行 zsh -l -i -c exit
<pityonline> ofan: 已经照那上面的加了代码，也生成了调试数据，但不知从何入手
<ofan> pityonline: 数据应该有没一行的执行时间，找两行间插值最大的
<ofan> awk处理下可以计算计算出每一行的时间
<pityonline> ofan: 前面的时间都是挨着来的啊
<ofan> pityonline: 都一样的？
<pityonline> ofan: 都是 +1353340508:N 向下加1的
<pityonline> ofan: 没有跳开的
<ofan> pityonline: 等待你说的是启动慢还是执行慢
<pityonline> ofan: 启动慢，执行不慢
<ofan> pityonline:  你怎么执行的测试
<ofan> pityonline: 看你所有文件都执行到了？
<pityonline> ofan: 按 stackoverfolw 上修改了 .zshrc，然后执行 zsh -l -i -c exit，查看 /tmp/startlog.pid 数据
<jerry1> .t
<pityonline> ofan: 估计是 oh-my-zsh 有问题，它产生的 .zcomdump 这个文件比较可疑
<cleamoon> hello
<kk> cleamoon, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<difan> zcompdump 是有用的
<cleamoon> 德国佬们不在吗？
<ofan> nnnnd 困死了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 5
<alvin_rxg> 6
<cleamoon> 7
<cleamoon> 我又来问老问题了~选计算机好还是选物理好呢~？
<cleamoon> 今年就要选课了
<piggybox_> 我们怎么会知道
<cleamoon> piggybox, 你们的感觉呢？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 选物理。计算机可以自学。物理很难自学
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我觉得计算机也很难自学...难道是我太笨了？我记忆力不错的呀...
<piggybox> 看什么课了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 计算机网络上有很全面的资料的。物理在网络上没有那么多资料。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 物理好找工作吗？
<cleamoon> piggybox, 就是computer engineer和engineering physics
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 物理在国内不好找工作。在欧美还行吧。
<piggybox> 在北美还行，除了学术还可以去半导体和金融行业
<cleamoon> piggybox, 你说的是哪科？
<piggybox> 物理啊
<cleamoon> piggybox, 物理为什么能进金融行业？
<piggybox> 搞金融模型计算
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 比起计算机呢？
<cleamoon> piggybox, 哦
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 这么说吧，搞化学的没出路了开始玩计算机，搞物理的没出路的开始玩计算机，搞建筑的没出路了开始玩计算机……
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, .......
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 和相声一个水平呀.......
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 让我比较犹豫的主要就是物理看起来好基础呀...介绍里也说的是基础科...可以往任何方向发展...
<alvin_rxg> 的确时代
<alvin_rxg> 的确是的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 全是基础课没问题吗...不会变成什么都会但什么都不精的人吗...？
<kk>  06:03
<mengfei> 早……
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-20
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍠ 
<yh> 9:00了，没人上班吗？
<qiao> morning ~
<airead> morning
<MeaCulpa> morning
<worm> morning
<Yuri-Yang> 有人在吗？我的wifi在家里，公共场所都很正常，但在公司就非常慢。我装双系统，在公司用win7无线毫无问题，但ubuntu就非常慢，慢到网页超时。请问有没有谁能给点建议？
<david_wu> Mo
<david_wu> Yuri-Yang: 文件系统用 reiserfs
<david_wu> 理解错了。
<david_wu> 今天状态不佳啊。
 * slucx 求推荐工作，受不鸟了
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 你工作几年了，想干啥的？
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 一年多，linux c相关
<david_wu> slucx: 别干软件。
<david_wu> slucx: 改行吧。
<slucx> david_wu: 汗，改行干啥
<MeaCulpa> 去他们帽帽嘛
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 他们帽子是搞纯软件的
<slucx> david_wu: 硬件还没软件有前途
<david_wu> slucx: 硬件也不干。
<david_wu> slucx: 开个小饭店。
<slucx> david_wu: 那干啥
<slucx> david_wu: -_-!!
<david_wu> sluck: 我对中国的这个行业绝望了。
 * hamo_eggache 蛋蛋疼
<worm> 那不应该是Eggpain吗？
<hamo_eggache> worm: ache加什么东西的后面就表示什么东西疼.. 比如 adam8157ache
<hamo_eggache> roylez_: 杀席...
 * hamo_eggache 三狗杀席...
<worm> 阿蛋今天不在啊……所以你就拿他做样本了么？
<worm> 个人认为蛋疼还是应该翻译为eggpain...
<hamo_eggache> worm: http://baike.baidu.com/view/2953883.htm?fromTaglist
<kk> hamo_eggache,啥网址y eggache_百度百科
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/lightning-special-notice-4gb-sandisk-sandisk-sansa-clip-zip-mp3-player-color-screen-rockbox-of-about-35-270.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 闪电特价预告：Sandisk 闪迪 Sansa Clip Zip MP3播放器4GB（彩屏、ROCKBOX）　$27.99（约￥220）»什么值得买
<hamo_eggache> imadper: 色象早
<adam8157> imadper: 貌似已经没了
 * hamo_eggache 求带
<imadper> hamo_eggache: 蛤蟆_吃啊蛋. 好名字.
<imadper> adam8157: 这东西都这么快?
<adam8157> imadper: 黑五嘛
 * hamo_eggache 求带
<imadper> adam8157: 恩.
<imadper> roylez_: 坏席, 你的最爱~  http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/26515
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Slendertone Flex Pro武器肌肉训练系统 $55.99»发现频道»什么值得买
<chenhaixiao> eggache蛋疼？
<imadper> hamo_eggache: 蛤蟆, 你的最爱.
 * sjd_zeus ......
<imadper> hamo_eggache: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=16446870333&ali_trackid=2:mm_33558398_0_0:1353377071_4k3_1145697777
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 【九块邮独享】包邮亏本限时大促/修身针织短袖打底连衣裙-淘宝网
<hamo_eggache> ...
 * adam8157 尼玛, nexus 4(8G都炒到3200+)... 我还是再等一个月吧  cc hamo_eggache jyfl987 imadper 
<hamo_eggache> adam8157:  壕莫装
<imadper> adam8157: 当时你海淘就好了呀.
<adam8157> imadper: =,=
<imadper> adam8157: 然后就变成你现在手里拿着手机, 嘲笑那些买3200的孙子了.
<adam8157> imadper: 今天第一天到货, 我再等等
<imadper> adam8157: 恩. 不过, android不好玩.
<mofaph> [OT]求《深入理解计算机系统·第二版》的家庭作业 2.78 的参考答案。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 豪莫装
<imadper> adam8157: 壕莫装
<adam8157> zhpeng: ...
<imadper> adam8157: 现在amazon还有$25-$5
<adam8157> imadper: 木有facebook号
<imadper> adam8157: 我有.
<adam8157> imadper: 只能用与黑五, 你可以拿个, 万一有合适的
<imadper> adam8157: 算了, 还没发工资呢... 这次能有3k, 我很满足.
<imadper> adam8157: 觉得自己越来越不好混了.
<adam8157> imadper: 为撒子
<imadper> adam8157: 哦, 对了, 周五我就走了, 周四晚上吃顿饭?
<imadper> adam8157: 不知道, 就是感觉...
<adam8157> imadper: . 啥时候回来
<imadper> adam8157: 毕业吧. 如果刘我.
<imadper> s/刘/留/
<adam8157> imadper: 世界末日了都
 * adam8157 啥时候16G降到2650我就出手
<imadper> adam8157: 周四去吃饭?
<adam8157> imadper: .
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 好.
<jyfl987> adam8157: 太疯狂了 让蛤魔出钱送吧 要不咱们成为知名android开发者也行 下次google开会 就送
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那个门票也要600$+
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是有免费邀请去的么 还送东西的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么关irssi的小窗来着
<imadper> jyfl987: 想达到那一步, 之前的付出不止600刀了.
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你要是能被免费邀请, 相信你也不在乎这点钱了
<adam8157> jyfl987: /window close
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不一定吧 600刀也不是小钱啊 要不你给我600刀？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没有短点的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我搞了alias
<jyfl987> adam8157: hell
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 壕莫装
<hamo_eggache> imadper: 被RH甩了？
<imadper> hamo_eggache: 估计要.
<jyfl987> imadper: rh这个水塘水太深了 你看蛤魔都抗不住
<hamo_eggache> imadper: 那去哪？
<jyfl987> 只有阿蛋这种才能立于不败之地
<imadper> hamo_eggache: 回学校.
<huntxu> imadper: 你就是個悲劇
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩.
<imadper> huntxu: 恩.
 * hamo_eggache RH基佬太多...
 * hamo_eggache 受不鸟
<imadper> adam8157: 心情不好, 给个op玩玩...
<hamo_eggache> imadper: 你应该很喜欢RH的环境啊
 * hamo_eggache ...
<imadper> hamo_eggache: 晚了.
<MeaCulpa> 蛤蟆二货
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔早/
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 早
<MeaCulpa> 蛤蟆上不来了？？
<MeaCulpa> :P
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 他估计以为我留着op等他呢.
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<MeaCulpa> hamo_eggache: .
<imadper> hamo_eggache: 不开心!
 * hamo_eggache 还是淡淡好
<hamo_eggache> imadper: 我也不开心
<MeaCulpa> hamo_eggache: 我记得科普过，Egg Ache是女性经期综合症
<imadper> hamo_eggache: 你不是去c家了?
<hamo_eggache> MeaCulpa: 女性哪来的egg?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 对呀,  hamo就是这个病呀
<MeaCulpa> hamo_eggache: 你这是Ball Ache啊，笨笨
<hamo_eggache> imadper: 没人要啊没人要啊
<MeaCulpa> hamo_eggache: 废话，Egg就是卵子啊
 * MeaCulpa hamo果然是不学无术
<hamo_eggache> ...
<MeaCulpa> 高中生物都忘了...
<imadper> hamo_eggache: 艳红不是每晚都翻你的牌吗?
 * hamo_eggache holiday fuck...
<MeaCulpa> 据说艳红婚变
<hamo_eggache> MeaCulpa: 据说都1年了
<hamo_eggache> imadper: 滚粗！
 * adam8157 老纸今天要去打球, 才不要电话面试校招!!!
<MeaCulpa> hamo_eggache: 没办法，中国妹子一般受不了AC/DC
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: holiday fuck
<hamo_eggache> MeaCulpa: AC/DC?
<imadper> ac是交流电吗? dc是直流电吗?
<MeaCulpa> hamo_eggache: 自己google去
<imadper> 中国妹子一般不玩这么刺激重口的吧...
 * adam8157 这两周一共要面10个左右校招....nnnnnd
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 面 imadper 得了
<jusss> imadper: mov ds:[2],es:[2]可以吗？
<imadper> 哦, 坏席玩.
<imadper> jusss: 忘了能不能直接操作了, 你自己查吧.
<imadper> jusss: 或者问 hamo_gaoji
<jusss> hamo_eggache: 能直接操作吗
<jusss> 为啥要不停用寄存器中转？不明白
<hamo_eggache> jusss: ds:[2]是什么语法？
<huntxu> hamo_eggache: gaoji
<hamo_eggache> huntxu: 不跟你搞
<jusss> hamo_eggache: ...好像是一个地址
<huntxu> hamo_eggache: 噗
<hamo_eggache> jusss: gaoji
<jusss> hamo_eggache: 段便宜量
<hamo_eggache> jusss: 段偏移是这样写的？
<jusss> hamo_eggache: 难道不是吗？
<huntxu> jusss: 居然連蛤蟆都能鄙視你
<jusss> huntxu: 难道我又错了？
<hamo_eggache> jusss: 过于gaoji了
<jusss> hamo_eggache: ...
 * adam8157 校招的娃娃都想啥呢.... 个破学校, 工资期望还这么高
<roylez_> hamo_eggache: 黑毛 蛋疼？
<roylez_> hamo_eggache: 你跟蛋蛋啥关系？
<jusss> hamo_eggache: 可以吗，直接操作两个内存地址
<imadper> adam8157: 他们要多少?
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 不许鄙视破校
<roylez_> adam8157: 要多少？
<hamo_eggache> jusss: X86可以直接操作两个内存地址，这个没问题
<hamo_eggache> roylez_: 恩，确实蛋疼
<adam8157> roylez_: "至少15K外加户口"
<sjd_zeus> 我的娘呀，ubuntu one那个慢呀
<roylez_> adam8157: 让他们玩儿蛋去
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 睡后？
<huntxu> adam8157: 10k外加戶口我就去！
<hamo_eggache> huntxu: 你晚了
<adam8157> huntxu: 非应届没户口
<imadper> adam8157: 都以为 rh是大公司嘞...
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓
 * adam8157 现在的娃娃真浮躁
<imadper> huntxu: 要毛户口, 你都一把年纪了.
<jusss> hamo_eggache: 还有好像不能直接用内存地址赋值段寄存器
 * hamo_eggache RH就是大公司好呗
<huntxu> imadper: 戶口賣了 ><
 * sjd_zeus 现在户口还有啥用
<hamo_eggache> jusss: 对，需要用寄存器中转
<huntxu> imadper: 賣個北京戶口應該不錯
<imadper> huntxu: gaoji.
<imadper> 不懂...
<hamo_eggache> huntxu: gaoji
<jusss> hamo_eggache: 哦
<huntxu> adam8157: 本科破學校麽？還是master？
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 不许鄙视破校！！！
<slucx> adam8157: 不许鄙视大本
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦, 研究生...
<adam8157> slucx: 我也是本
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 不许鄙视应届生！
<huntxu> adam8157: 把他們都扔給hamo
<jusss> 实在不明白为啥要不停的中转传值
<slucx> 研究生菜鸟多的是
 * jusss asm改名叫传值语言算了
<hamo_eggache> jusss: 因为没有直接从内存控制器到端寄存器的电路，所以没办法直接传值
<imadper> jusss: 硬件设计上的简化.
<huntxu> hamo_eggache: 這句最gaoji了
<hamo_eggache> jusss: asm的很多限制其实都源于CPU内部电路的限制
<huntxu> hamo_eggache: 這句更gaoji了
<hamo_eggache> huntxu: ...
 * imadper 研究生还是破学校的, 真心不好...
 * imadper 鄙校的研究生, 80%都是渣渣.
 * hamo_eggache 不许鄙视破校！！！
<imadper> hamo_eggache: 破蛤蟆
<adam8157> imadper: 那个学校, 怎么说呢, 二本的好学校或者一本里的烂学校吧
<jusss> hamo_eggache: 为啥不加个呢？
<huntxu> imadper: 嗯，我們不出國的那些，就去中大了
<imadper> adam8157: 哦, 还是看面试呗.
<huntxu> imadper: 除非嶺院還能擺上台面
<jusss> hamo_eggache: 现在的能力加个应该没啥困难吧
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 中大只有医学和岭南说的上去.
<jusss> 加个以后速度能提升很多吧
<imadper> huntxu: 中山医呀, 你咋不提.
<hamo_eggache> jusss: 提升不了多少
<hamo_eggache> jusss: 段用的很少了
<huntxu> imadper: 我們跟醫學交集又不大。。。
<hamo_eggache> huntxu: gaoji
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 除了这两个, 中大就没啥好的专业了.
<imadper> huntxu: 倒是觉得华科很好.
<huntxu> imadper: 說起來，當年ex差點去了嶺院貌似
<jusss> hamo_eggache: 内存控制器在哪
<imadper> huntxu: 你前男友?
<hamo_eggache> imadper: 中大的gaoji学应该也不错...你看把你和 huntxu 培养的
<huntxu> adam8157: 刀子
<jusss> hamo_eggache: 内存条上还是cpu
<imadper> hamo_eggache: huntxu 不是鄙校的.
<hamo_eggache> jusss: 内存控制器，跟CPU在一起...现在在桥片上，以后就在CPU里面了
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 显然不可能在内存上...
<palomino|working> O_o
<madper> ....
<hamo_eggache> ...
<MeaCulpa> :)
<madper> hamo_eggache: 你怎么也被踢了???
<hamo_eggache> madper: 我怎么知道
<jusss> hamo_eggache: 以后在cpu里面的话能直接传值了吗？
<madper> hamo_eggache: 不是只有我撩拨他了吗
<hamo_eggache> madper: 我正听课呢，回来就被踢了
<madper> hamo_eggache: ................
<palomino|working> 大概hamo令人不由自主地产生踢飞的欲望 , madper
 * huntxu 馬踏 
 * huntxu 馬踏蛤蟆
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 只踏飞燕和主席
<jusss> MeaCulpa: arm mips都不能直接从内存地址传段寄存器吗？
 * hamo_eggache 飞燕是哪个妹纸？
<jusss> hamo_eggache: cfy
<madper> hamo_eggache: 我只知道, cfy叫做插飞燕.
<adam8157> hamo_eggache: 没文化真可怕
<palomino|working> ......
 * hamo_eggache 你们这么乱，乱gaoji...我怎么会知道...
<jusss> 不停的中转真....
<jusss> 唉
 * pityonline 请教：vim 如何搜索含有 foo 的行并将其全部 dd？
<madper> jusss: 没事吓搞asm干嘛.
<hamo_eggache> pityonline: cat file | sed '/foo/d'
<pityonline> hamo_eggache: 能在 vim 编辑窗口中直接完成吗？
<hamo_eggache> pityonline: 这么gaoji的问题只能问牛蛋蛋了
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: ^^^
<adam8157> hamo_eggache: pityonline :g/foo/d
<jusss> madper: 为了搞懂c的数组
<hamo_eggache> adam8157: 壕牛犇
<jusss> c的数组让我纠结了1个多月
<madper> jusss: c的数组让你纠结了1个多月?? 那汇编肯定能让你纠结半年以上.
<pityonline> adam8157: 谢谢，能把删除的那些行像 dd 那样放在粘贴板吗？
<jusss> madper: 嗯
<jusss> 看书去
<pityonline> adam8157: 其实我是想把那些零散的行集中贴到一个地方
<madper> jusss: 等你毕业了, 你都不一定能看完c的基本语法.
<palomino|working> 额。。学会汇编对理解c很有帮助阿...
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 一进“附加驱动”就内部报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393519 好象是什么驱动安装出错了，我先在 一进附加驱动 就报错，ubuntu内部错误，悲剧啊。 同时我的电脑型号是 昭阳E46a，安装的是ubuntu12.04 64位系统，不知无线网卡的驱动是否有问题，无线的灯始终保 …
<adam8157> pityonline: 没试过呢..
 * adam8157 工作邮箱已经427MB了....
<madper> rm -rf *
<huntxu> pityonline: 刪掉沒foo的行再復制 = =
<huntxu> adam8157: 才427
<pityonline> huntxu: 问题是它们是分散排列的啊，手动删除很麻烦的
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * MeaCulpa 又是黑米...美国人要又找黑米做外长了...
<adam8157> pityonline: huntxu g!/foo/d
<pityonline> adam8157: 不行，删除了那些倒是只剩下含有 foo 的行了，但被删除的那些行没有在粘贴板，粘贴不回去了
<huntxu> pityonline: u啊親...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: pityonline LOL
<adam8157> pityonline: u
<pityonline> huntxu: adam8157 我知道 undo，我是指那些被删除的行无法粘贴
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 这样你也敢用vim敢拿这里说的直接试...'
<huntxu> pityonline: 你究竟想貼有foo的還是沒有foo的？
<pityonline> huntxu: 我想查找所有含有 foo 字符串的行，然后把它们一起删除至粘贴板，然后粘贴到该文件的同一位置
<pityonline> huntxu: 其实就是想排列
<huntxu> pityonline: g/foo/s/^/1 /
<pityonline> huntxu: 因为原来那些含有 foo 的行排列得太分散了
<huntxu> pityonline: 然後sort，然後再g/foo/s/^1 //
<huntxu> lol
<pityonline> huntxu: 没有效果
<pityonline> huntxu: 第一句在含有 foo 的行前面都加了 1，第二句又都删除了
<huntxu> pityonline: 我中間有一句sort啊... = =
<pityonline> huntxu: ……
<MeaCulpa> ... 出vim搞吧，vim花哨
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/214680.htm   爆炸性新闻啊
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 英特尔停止通用处理器开发 全面转向系统芯片_Intel 英特尔_cnBeta.COM
<palomino|working> 标题党吧
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 汇编真的很不错 懂了以后 你就知道其他都是玩把戏
<jyfl987> 转向soc
<jyfl987> 生产soc本来就是趋势
<jyfl987> 不过这对开源不是好事
<palomino|working> 下一代架构haswell就是soc
<palomino|working> 这个几年前就顶了
<palomino|working> 定了*
<pityonline> huntxu: 不是我想要的那样，我执行 sort 后所有行都被重排了，我需要排列的是那些分散的含有 foo 的行
<huntxu> pityonline: 現在它們就在一起方便復制嘛，然後一路u回去再g/foo/d，然後粘貼完事 ==
<pityonline> huntxu: 哦，原来是这思路
 * adam8157 昨天amd才说放弃高端处理器市场...
 * adam8157 根據Intel的“Tick-Tock”策略路線，Intel Haswell微架構的製程改進版代號為Intel Broadwell[37][38]，採用14納米製程，於Haswell發布後一年發布。[39][40]Intel Broadwell將會採用系統單晶片（SoC）或多晶片模組（MCM）的設計，將PCH晶片組內建於處理器晶片上或處理器基板上[22]這個將意味著Intel Haswell平台的主機板和處理器無法與Intel Broadwell的處理å™
<piggybox> 乱码了
<pityonline> huntxu: 这样还不行，因为执行 :g/foo/d 后只在粘贴板上保留了一行，之前复制的好几行都没有了
 * adam8157 lunch
<pityonline> huntxu: 我还是 grep foo 到一个文件里，然后再从那个文件里导入吧
<pityonline> adam8157: 太早啦
<huntxu> pityonline: 那就是d的行為也處理了剪貼板
<madper> 一直以为 pityonline 和 piggybox 是同一个人... 今天发现竟然两个人一起说话了...
<pityonline> huntxu: 是啊，不像 ndd 那样可以把 n 行删除至剪贴板
<pityonline> madper: ……
<piggybox> madper: 幻觉人生啊
<sjd_zeus> 请问Linux下有iac文件的播放器吗？
<sjd_zeus> .iac文件
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 有一个妖怪问题：firefox里一个网页上文字内容非常古怪，但鼠标移动上去就恢复了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393526 有一个妖怪问题：firefox里一个网页上文字内容非常古怪，但鼠标移动上去就恢复了... 这是从来没碰到过系列.... 统计信息: 发表于 由 _arc — 2012-11-20 …
<walking> 不知   新手来学习  - -！
<madper> walking: 我也是新手, 握手!
<yh> sjd_zeus: 只能wine了
<walking> wine安装的是不是都是xp的模式的啊
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 你又把服务器搞挂了？
<madper> hamo_dooloo: 感觉你一直在擦屁股...
<hamo_dooloo> madper: ...
<hamo_rbl> hamo_dooloo: ...
<hamo_dooloo> hamo_rbl: 尼玛
<hamo_rbl> hamo_dooloo: ....\
<hamo_rbl> hamo_dooloo: 你猜我叫啥?
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 都是你那些gem升级升的
<madper_ssl> roylez_: ...
<madper_ssl> roylez_: 你忘了bundle install了吧
<roylez_> madper_ssl: bundle install --deployment
<roylez_> madper_ssl: 内存不够，只有关服务器
<madper_ssl> roylez_: 别用--deployment
<madper_ssl> roylez_: 你就都装上就行，硬盘又不缺
<roylez_> madper_ssl: 是根本就不能装啊
<madper_ssl> roylez_: 弱爆了...
<roylez_> madper_ssl: Nov 19 22:53:46 li494-128 bluepilld[25318]: [dooloo:unicorn] pid_file /tmp/unicorn.pid does not exist or cannot be read
<roylez_> madper_ssl: log里全是这东西 rsyslogd 占了120M内存，要疯了
<madper_ssl> roylez_: 啧啧...OP快去修理一下
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<madper_ssl> 。。。
<madper_ssl> adam8157: 你不是吃饭去了嘛
 * madper 求不要误伤.
<adam8157> madper_ssl: 刚回来
<huntxu> madper_ssl: 生死戀
<microcai> adam8157:  hi
<microcai> adam8157:  还在这里混啊
<adam8157> microcai: 菜博士
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) madper_ssl
<microcai> adam8157:  .... 折寿了
<madper> roylez_: 正不开心呢...
<madper> roylez_: 坏席...
 * madper_ssl 不幸福啊！
<microcai> madper 建议改名, madperl
 * huntxu (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) madper_ssl 
<roylez_> madper: 被人dump了？
<madper> microcai: ...不了...
<worm> 不应该是imadper的么？
<madper> roylez_: 不开心呀!!! 踢了hamo让我开心一下吧...
 * madper_ssl 被踢不幸福啊！
 * microcai 一群小丑和小丑op
<madper> 唉...
 * madper_ssl 吃饭去了...
<huntxu> madper: imadper = I'M A Dead PERson?
<madper> huntxu: 这比 hamo_爽死了 翻译的还差劲.
<huntxu> madper: 蛤蟆那個是生死戀
 * madper_ssl 不是说是“射爽了"嘛
<madper> madper_ssl: 滚粗, 改回你的蛤蟆去
<madper_ssl> madper: ...
<jusss> 网友果然有才，结衣波多野都出来了
<jusss> 波多野结衣，野结波多衣，结衣波多野
<worm> 好吧……刚刚才看出来madper_ssl原来是hamo...
<abine1> http://cdn0.techbang.com.tw/system/images/79548/original/d18eb3cdd5390b418e6da92ad5314f7b.jpg?1333620532
<walking> 。。。。
<abine1> 这个游戏手柄带劲
<jusss> http://blog.renren.com/share/258283114/5510347917
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 波姐归来了！波多野结衣死亡事件真相 [转自AC] – 【人人分享-人人网】
 * microcai 诶, 咋那么多人对 BASIC 没兴趣啊 !!!!
<microcai> shit  , 都 TMD 被 java 害的
<microcai> adam8157:  U say , why ?
<MeaCulpa> microcai: :P
<adam8157> microcai: 我对basic也无爱啊...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我对你有爱，无奈我脑子不好使
<microcai> adam8157:  为何? 就因为没听说过?
<adam8157> microcai: 没学过...
 * MeaCulpa 事业最初三年写过不少VB...
 * MeaCulpa 接触过Apple II 和Basic... 30年前
<MeaCulpa> 貌似是25年前...
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 怎么给XAMPP里用index浏览文件夹里的文件增加图标 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393529 给一个文件夹开启了浏览权限，可以用http://192.168.1.250/qcy/music/ 的形式来查看文件夹里的文件， 发现像 ogg、flv 等格式的文件前面没有图标(显示的是http://192.168.1.250/icons/unknown.gi …
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 大多数中国人挑编程语言比挑妹子还矫情，你向他们推销BASIC?
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  :(
<microcai> MeaCulpa:   中国人不挑妹子
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 但挑语言
<microcai> MeaCulpa:   妹子挑中国人
<MeaCulpa> 语言也挑人...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: Hk, pl, C, 就不挑偶等
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  Hk 是啥语言?
<MeaCulpa> microcai: haskell
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  啊? 还可以这样缩写的
<jusss_> microcai: 无爱只因为一开始学的不是它，大部分人还是喜欢第一次的，
<microcai> jusss_:    这样啊!
<microcai> jusss_:  难怪
<microcai> jusss_:  我一开始学的就是 BASIC
<jusss_> microcai: 你这么喜欢basic也是因为这样呀
<microcai> jusss_:  yes ~  除此之外还有一点, BASIC 简单啊
<jusss_> microcai: 而我们都接触计算机比较晚，so一上来就是c，当然再早点的是pascal
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 我一开始学的是LOGO,我怎么就对其无爱呢...又不是妹子
<microcai> jusss_:  ... 那 basic 比 pascal  还早, 是不是要找老古董 ? THQ ?
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: 那只能说你不擅长那个
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  那现在大家比较喜欢啥语言啊?
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: 你要是擅长logo，你对她也就有爱啦
<microcai> jusss_:  MeaCulpa:  那凭啥语法很丑的 go 语言都那么多人喜欢 而且还不是第一门语言
<jusss_> microcai: basic比较不是编译类型的，限制了它的传播
<microcai> jusss_:  bingo
<microcai> jusss_:  就是了
<microcai> jusss_:  说到点上了
<jusss_> microcai: 因为它是google的...
<microcai> jusss_:  basic 就是解释型的限制了传播, 又不像 shell 那种, 啥电脑都有 shell
<microcai> jusss_:  这样你写了 basic 程序发布不出去啊
<jusss_> microcai: google的东西再差也有人用，fans吗
<microcai> jusss_: 带个解释器? 商业解释器的许可不让你随便发布的
<piggybox> 有人用？除了google没听说多少公司用go
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 龟头？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 恩，我只能用我能理解的
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: 你对啥语言有爱
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 魔都土话，Quenya,
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 不喜欢码字...
<jusss_> microcai: 你何不新建个语言那
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 哦，我用shell, awk, 和py
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: shell可以装B, Py可以抄，awk可以用以前小时候学的谭浩强流C语法
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 宗旨就是既能解决问题，又不必不往脑子里多塞新东西
<MeaCulpa> 我想大多数工作了几年的人都这个想法...
<microcai> jusss_:  To answer this questions, you must ask, why not BASIC?
<microcai> Because there is no BASIC compiler that is cross-platform, and feature complete.
<microcai> And basic interpreter is even worse, you can't distribute your program unless you
<microcai> distribute its interpreter first, but most commercial basic interpreter had limited
<microcai> premit for re-distribution. Then ? Compile ? You can't even find a compiler that supports
<microcai> calling C functions. What can we do with basic without the help of all avalable C libraries ?
<kk> microcai:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: 那还不如直接一门语言全搞定
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: 可攻可受才是主流呀
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 为啥？这三个都可以浅尝辄止
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: 你用三门不累吗
<MeaCulpa> shell py可以随便google啊
<MeaCulpa> shell只是粘合剂
<MeaCulpa> 不深究
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: 真正的懒人应该就只学一门
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 那不行，太深
<microcai> 脚本为何注定只能做 粘合剂
<microcai> 不行, 要实现编译型脚本
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 脚本啥都能做，但是做粘合剂效率高
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  脚本没有指针
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 很多事情做不了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 要指针干啥...
<microcai> MeaCulpa: !?
<MeaCulpa> 指针能干啥~~
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  没指针咋做内存管理
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 内存管理扔给kernel
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你管理了内存18摸吃什么！
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你管理了内存Linux吃什么！
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  内核返回的是指针
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 没指针如何解释这个返回值
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我内存全部扔cache机制管理
<MeaCulpa> 管那么多干啥...咱又不干这个
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 个人需求不一样咯
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 偶不是码工:)
<jusss_> 很多人貌似都有写编译器的能力，那他们为啥不建个自己的语言呢？因为习惯
<microcai> jusss_:  yep
<microcai> jusss_:  习惯的力量是强大的
<jusss_> 习惯一件事物后，都懒得改
<microcai> jusss_: 所以我是选择 BASIC , 这样可以面向小学生
<microcai> jusss_: 从娃娃抓起
<jusss_> microcai: ...
<jusss_> microcai: 你何不让娃娃从asm起呢？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 6年前，我有很多处理大数据的工作，我也像你一样，寄希望于优雅的内存管理，结果由于智力低下，偶干了很久还不如几个unix 管道的效率
<microcai> jusss_:  C C++ 已经有成熟的编译器了, 不值得重复发明轮子
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 后来我就超脱了...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  6 years ago ?
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 大叔您好~
<jusss_> microcai: 轮子是用来练手的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 能把单位电脑cpu跑到50以上的load我觉得挺好，没啥不好，哈哈
 * pityonline vi 退出后的返回值是 1？
<microcai> jusss_:  ... ...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  cpu 就是拿来用的
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 不够用? 买 !
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 所以啊
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  CPU 比程序员便宜多了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 所以，要毛管理~
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 当然每个人环境和要求不一样
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  所以啊, 就算是 BASIC 这样的语言, 也是很好的 ~~ 当心性能问题? 用 C ? 别折腾了, 用 BASIC 吧
<jusss_> microcai: 你这不是也建编译器吗？只有自己造个轮子才能理解创造轮子的人的思想，才能更好的用呀
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 性能不行??> 买 CPU !
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 你怎么退出vi的
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 用 BASIC 您可以请小学生编程啊
<backlo> REGISTER
<microcai> 只要买棒棒糖就可以了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 没用，很多人就是喜欢C,喜欢管那折腾
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: :q 退出的
<microcai> 剩下的钱多买 CPU就是了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 小学生用Python干的比你Basic快，好
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... ...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  python 有各种错误
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  basic 可以写出不用调试的程序
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu需要清理垃圾么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393530 比如系统更新文件，软件安装文件，上网浏览器留下的临时文件！ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 FiveJie — 2012-11-20 12:39
<jusss_> 小学生都会编程了，程序员就没....
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: :q 没错的话，应该是0吧
<piggybox> jusss_: 理解思想也不用自己造轮子，实现一个lisp就可以了
<microcai> jusss_:  程序员? 去写越来越简单的语言给小学生用就是了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: hmm...小学生编程，要有快速的产出，否则没兴趣，不能否认非程序员圈子里，py用户相当大
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 只要你的BASIC能有快速扎眼的输出，也可以啊
<microcai> jusss_:  开发一个自然语言需要多少程序员? 全世界的程序员加起来都不会失业的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 话说你给BASIC弄个简单的GUI库
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 话说你给BASIC弄个简单的OpenGL Binding
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  yep , 这是下一步打算
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 立马就牛了
<MeaCulpa> 多媒体库，最好是直接GL binding
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 我现在还没解决资源管理问题.
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  编译器要自动实现资源管理, 没那么容易
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  解决了就可以上 GUI 库了
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 但我这里真的是 1
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 内置一个 SDL + OpenGL 支持. 小学生上来就能开发 OpenGL 程序了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  这样先进生产力就出来了 , 是吧?
<MeaCulpa> LET shape=球; INPUT "半径？", R$; DRAW shape
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 恩
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 做出简单的SDL+GL binding 你就成了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ya ya ya . 果然还是快速出 GUI 程序对小学生最有吸引力
<palomino|working> LOGO语言！
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 恩，然后小学生继续: PRINT "读书顶个" shape
<MeaCulpa> :)
<microcai> palomino|working:  不能编译的语言都去 shit  . logo 能编译不 ? 不能就列入 shit  名单
<MeaCulpa> 非要编译干嘛...
<jusss_> ...
<Inode_lf> ping www.baidu.com
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我和你想法正好相反，我要一个C语言解释器
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 讨厌带个解释器的语言
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 所以我用awk
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 尾大不掉
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  cshell ?
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 解释器不算大
<microcai> mea
<MeaCulpa> microcai: cshell难看死了，awk
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  java 的不大? py  的不大?
<MeaCulpa> microcai: java要是大，为啥手机厂商不用C库
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我和你有同样问题，但是现实世界...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  因为 C 程序员贵
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 没觉得...
<madper> MeaCulpa: 把c当作编译语言来用? tcc?
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  手机才一百一个, C 程序员比 java 贵多了
<MeaCulpa> https://sites.google.com/site/awkhacks/awkgl
<MeaCulpa> 居然有一个这样的死项目
<microcai> 啥
<MeaCulpa> awk OpenGL binding...
<madper> MeaCulpa: 错了, 当作解释语言来用
<MeaCulpa> 岛国妖人真多...
<microcai> 恩恩恩
<microcai> 岛国不错
<microcai> 除了语言太难听
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 可能很多人用awk来做矩阵和运算，所以自然有人想到了openGL...
<jusss_> gl是啥
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 话说，你的喜好没用，现在的小孩要是真要编程，似乎还是在走老路，国内似乎中学生在学pascal...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 应该是刚年Delphi培养了一批windows gui程序员,如今这帮人40了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 出来祸害人了
<jusss_> 竞赛要求是pascal或c
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 所以竞赛2
<microcai> 竞赛很 2 的
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 为啥不是Fortran?
<microcai> 没有听说哪个发明是竞赛的时候出来的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: jusss_ 我想起来了，竞赛应该用.....dc
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: 用于计算的语言...
<MeaCulpa> dc!
<microcai> ... ...
<jusss_> dc又是啥
<microcai> 还不如 basic
<MeaCulpa> microcai: dc <<< '970313512859254401102697436301630872058487784302540104[d256%P256/d0<.]ds.x'
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 你跑一下这个 dc <<< '970313512859254401102697436301630872058487784302540104[d256%P256/d0<.]ds.x'
<MeaCulpa> 竞赛嘛，越无聊越好
<wangguohao> 我的小企鹅怎么安装皮肤？ 不是解压到/usr/share/fcitx/skin吗？
<jusss_> acm
<wangguohao> 权限什么的我也没错啊
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 好奇怪，在 ubuntu 中退出 vi 的返回值是 0，但在 mac 中就是 1
<wangguohao> 我的小企鹅怎么安装皮肤？ 不是解压到/usr/share/fcitx/skin吗？  权限什么的我没有错啊
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: 据说军方用ada
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: mac ~
<adam8157> wangguohao: fcitx-skin-installer
<wangguohao> how to？
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: ada感觉也很复杂，尤其是数组那块，分数组的数组和多维数组，和c不一样，c把数组的数组当多维数组
<wangguohao> adam8157: 是个安装包？
<adam8157> wangguohao: 是个命令
<wangguohao> 目标是皮肤目录？
<jacksdkfjad> 前些天看新闻，什么演习，军队之间传递信息汇报神么情况一顿吹牛，结果视频上看到是用的QQ
<microcai> Hum...  Seems to work!
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  这个是干嘛用的?
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 又来贴桌面一张。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393532 desktop.jpeg 统计信息: 发表于 由 iamfbi — 2012-11-20 13:04
<jusss_> microcai: 你们的工作一般是啥
<microcai> jusss_:  ..  失业ing
<jusss_> 我比较好奇程序员的工作是啥
<jusss_> microcai: 哦
<ofan> jusss_: 看片
<madper> jusss_: 呕饭.
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: 你是整天写脚本吗？
<madper> jusss_: 我说的是动词.
<jusss_> madper: 那还得吃 饭
<wangguohao> adam8157: 不停 报错哎```
<jusss_> ofan: 你不还上学吗...
 * madper 上学就不能呕饭了???
<wangguohao> adam8157: 说皮肤 一次只有一个目录，可是我只包含了一个目录啊
<jusss_> ofan: 给我看下lay the favourit出来了没
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 不是
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 没啥，举个例子...
 * palomino|working 举个主席
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋豪
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<jusss_> “仅管我眼瞎了没法用笔纸演算，但是我尼玛
<jusss_> 思考数学问题就像鸟人在天上飞一样自
<jusss_> 然。”——欧拉。（原名人名言自查）
<jusss_> http://blog.renren.com/share/266912100/14700461989
<kk> jusss_,啥网址y 数学，被吃掉的青春和其他 – 【人人分享-人人网】
 * adam8157 愁苦啊
<madper> adam8157: 能有我愁苦?
<adam8157> madper: 我被不靠谱不守时的人搞得很愁苦
<madper> adam8157: 校招的面试都不守时?
<jusss_> 我甚至决定可以一辈子没有女人清苦一生，只要老天爷开开眼让我拥有鸟人欧拉一般的智慧，老天爷知道了我的想法之后十分感动，然后拒绝了我。。
<adam8157> madper: 你猜
 * madper 我擦!! 我一回irc, 忘了自己要干嘛了!!!!
<madper> adam8157: 不猜了... 我得想想我要干嘛...
<wangguohao> 我的皮肤安装不啊
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 我宁可有数不清的女人，宁可那只是1个女人我都数不清
<roylez> madper: 撇条了要擦
<wangguohao> 还有 有谁在学习编程？
<madper> roylez: 不懂...
<madper> wangguohao: 在学.
<roylez> madper:  >>>      madper 我擦!! ....
<madper> roylez: 哦... 坏席gaoji, 我跟不上你的节奏...
<wangguohao> madper: 什么语言？
<madper> wangguohao: c
<jusss> 这个世界上总有这么一批鸟人，他们在蓝蓝的天上，无论你看不看得到他们，他们总在那里飞来飞去，
<wangguohao> madper: 我刚学C
<madper> wangguohao: 我也是!!!
<madper> wangguohao: 握手!!!
<pityonline> wangguohao: 我也在学 C
<wangguohao> madper: 我学到算法了
<madper> wangguohao: 啥算是算法?
<wangguohao> 可是 卡这了
 * madper 想起来了, eval我的电池模块儿.
<wangguohao> 我用的linux 一站式编程 学习的
<madper> wangguohao: 为啥不用谭浩强?
<pityonline> wangguohao: gaoji，我刚看到 control flow
 * MeaCulpa 拜大家
<wangguohao> 我去上课了
<wangguohao> 我看过 那本书``
<wangguohao> 88
 * pityonline 自己学很苦逼……
<madper> pityonline: 你还想找个妹子一起学?
<madper> pityonline: 还是想找个汉子一起学?
<pityonline> madper: ……
<madper> pityonline: 找 hamo 交你呀!
<onda> guys, 我准备通过局域网来安装 ubuntu 10.10，有比较有经验的没？网上搜索出来的 A 文章不同 B 文章，很迷茫现在
<pityonline> madper: 我指自学老控制不好自己，学着学着就学不下去了，不像上课，起码一直有进度
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e8a1fdjw1dz0avst1o6j.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 这妈真好
<pityonline> madper: hamo 光忙着搞基了
<jusss> 李毅是谁？
<onda> 机子没有光驱，也不支持 usb 启动，可是有 pxe 可以通过网络启动，有谁有经验呀，:(
<pityonline> roylez: 好像是俄人，或是东欧的
<madper> pityonline: 所以让 hamo交你呀...
<roylez> pityonline: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/92cdd86cgw1dz0gv8kxu4j.jpg
<pityonline> madper: 靠！jiao 你！
 * pityonline irc 里都不正经啦
<madper> ......
<roylez> madper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6011d6b5gw1dz0qobov8zj.jpg
<onda> ...
<pityonline> roylez: 我咋就不爱看这些东西呢
<palomino|working> 大帝? , jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 嗯
<madper> roylez: 我有妹子了... 不担心...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<madper> roylez: 后备妹子也有. 也不担心.
<roylez> madper: 妹子交给我，我保证照顾好她们
<madper> roylez: 不劳烦你了.
<jusss> 更喜欢鲁迅先生“
<jusss> 在我的后园,可以看见墙外有两株树,一株是枣树，还有一株也是枣树。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<madper> jusss: 典型的, 作文要求写四百字, 在这儿凑字数呢
<pityonline> jusss: 一棵小枣树，另一棵婆枣树
<pityonline> jusss: 婆枣树上还嫁接了一枝冬枣
 * pityonline 结论，鲁迅爱研究吃枣……
<roylez> pityonline: 鲁迅爱洗脚
<roylez> pityonline: 自己google
<microcai> jusss: 在我的后园,可以看见墙外只有一株树,一株是枣树，还有一株也是枣树。
<madper> microcai: 在我的后院, 有一片森林, 一株是枣树, 一株是枣树, 一株是枣树, 一株是枣树.........................................................
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/TutZJ.jpg
<piggybox> roylez: scary...
<jusss> 为啥天上总有一群鸟人在自由自在的飞翔，而我只能仰望
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...咱这里要有BK就好了
<jusss> 啥时候我也能思考问题想鸟人在天空上飞翔一样自然就好了
<microcai> 鸟人说: 为啥地上总有想飞的地人
<worm> Air Crash Investigation... 要上天别忘了带Transponder~
 * MeaCulpa 发现自己那么大年纪了还是喜欢网游...咋办...
<madper> 再玩砍手...
<MeaCulpa> madper: ...
<MeaCulpa> madper: 哎，卢瑟总是在虚拟世界寻求认同感
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 啥网游
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 雇我, 看见你玩游戏就砍你手
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我也在玩网游
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我玩过好多，近期又重开了EQ2帐号...
<madper> MeaCulpa: 恩...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  玩一下 SAO , 这辈子发誓不玩游戏
<madper> 骚... sao....
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我四年前玩过dnf，现在又开始玩dnf了
<Drocula> 刀剑神域？
<jusss> microcai: 你不玩游戏吗
<microcai> jusss:  不会玩
<jusss> pityonline: 你有mac，你有福了，据说mac有不少游戏
<jusss> microcai: 玩玩就会了吗
<jyfl987> http://alphapixel.com/content/prime-number-diagrams-python-and-svg   看这个 质数的分布规律图
<jyfl987> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/11/linux-touch-command/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheGeekStuff+(The+Geek+Stuff)
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 5 Linux Touch Command Examples (How to Change File Timestamp)
<jusss> jyfl987: 你在学数论？
<jusss> 数学中的皇冠
<ofan> jyfl987: 数学小王子
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 传给下一代，让你娃一起玩
<sjd_zeus> goagent今天连项目主页都上不去了？
<jyfl987> jusss: 没有 我只是看到了 觉得好玩而已
<jyfl987> ofan: 你在捧杀老子
<jyfl987> fcitx这个google拼音跟狗屎一样的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Lady Gaga - Alejandro
<roylez> MeaCulpa: gaga唱老墨的歌
<ofan> jyfl987: 我是在表扬你
<ofan> madper: 你是壕小王子
<sjd_zeus> fcitx去搞个搜狗的拼音
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/PJexK.png
<madper> of
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个教值得入
<madper> ofan: ... 我穷的叮当响!
<jyfl987> ofan: 你菊芯破测
<ofan> madper: 傍 adam8157 大款
<jyfl987> fcitx google拼音 打 菊花 居然第一个是 句话  这什么狗屎数据?
<madper> ofan: ...
<ofan> jyfl987: 用rime吧
<pityonline> jusss: 不玩儿游戏
<pityonline> roylez: 我靠，鲁迅有这种癖好你都知道……
<roylez> pityonline: 我是博士
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老墨咋说也是人口众多，尤其现在的孩子，动画都是老墨的
<pityonline> roylez: 我知道
<pityonline> roylez: 你这知识面儿可真够广的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这个教不错
<jyfl987> ofan: 是什么
<ofan> roylez: 博士席
<madper> roylez: 坏博士.
<ofan> jyfl987: 输入法
<madper> roylez: 比坏席好听.
<jyfl987> ofan: 配置启动麻烦不？
<madper> roylez: 而且有点儿怪博士的感觉.
<jusss> roylez: 淫博士
<ofan> jyfl987: 不麻烦
<madper> jusss: 你这个过分了...
<ofan> Dr.席
<jyfl987> ofan: 我先看看 别坑我
<ofan> jyfl987: 坑你干嘛
<jusss> madper: 总不能是基博士
<ofan> 不过我arch上ibus
<sjd_zeus> 各位谁的goagent能上呢
<Ein-mobile> hello
<ofan> 不过我arch上ibus-rime启动后没窗口了
<kk> Ein-mobile, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<Ein-mobile> sjd_zeus, 我的goagent能正常使用。上推是没问题。
<sjd_zeus> 我的连不上，code.google.com/goagent都上不去
<sjd_zeus> code.google.com/p/goagent都上不去
<jyfl987> ofan: 看了个推荐 貌似很掉 不过怀疑数据很大 还有很卡 是不是会让我的ac100受不了
<ofan> jyfl987: 绝对不卡
<sjd_zeus> 刚才谁说玩网游的呢
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 我们
<eexpress> roylez: . 昨天那帖子看了？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你这保证都跟中介租房一样 额
<sjd_zeus> 玩什么呢
<sjd_zeus> 我也喜欢玩
<ofan> jyfl987: 随你了，反正不好我是不会推荐的
 * sjd_zeus MeaCulpa: 你玩啥
<jusss> jyfl987: ac100是？
<ofan> jusss: 小霸王学习鸡
<jyfl987> jusss: toshiba ac100 你去搜索下
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: ...
<Ein-mobile> 好怀念那个被我玩坏了的学习机啊！
<jyfl987> ofan: 还有什么可替换的么 看到rime的介绍 感觉fcitx ibus之流确实弱爆
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: ?
<jusss> jyfl987: android上网本
<ofan> jyfl987: rime在win和mac下是原生的，要不然diy个？
<jyfl987> jusss: 我刷成ubuntu的
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是linux也是么
<jusss> jyfl987: 512ram？
<ofan> jyfl987: linux要用ibus 或者fcitx当壳
<jyfl987> ofan: 这种东西有两个难点 一个是需要许多数据 一个是需要一些性能极端的数据结构和算法
<jyfl987> ofan: 额
<jyfl987> 不会吧 我看已经有linux的了啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 数据就是码表
<roylez> eexpress: 没看
<jyfl987> ofan: 你直接用别人的吗表 和 直接用别人的输入法不是一样了  额
<ofan> jyfl987: rime就是后端
 * jusss 想看魔法类的小说
<jyfl987> ofan: 算了 不管了  还是多学点东西好
<jyfl987> ofan: 以后有好的  alternative 要及时跟我报告
<ofan> madper: http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~brewer/cs262/FFS.pdf
<madper> ofan: 恩, 不错.
<madper> ofan: 哪年的了?
<ofan> madper: os课必读的
<ofan> 经典fs实现
<madper> ofan: 恩, 我也去看看去. 多谢了.
<jyfl987> 额 我看成fft了
<ofan> madper: 85年的，但现在也在用，就是ufs
<eexpress> roylez: 懒虫嘛。好东西不看。
<madper> ofan: 恩, 看来是很老了.
<ofan> madper: 思想不老
<madper> ofan: 恩, 我去看看先.
<madper> ofan: 有没有pdf切白边的工具?
<eexpress> madper: 这不能叫切白边，又不是图片。似乎有一个py的。源里面的。
<madper> eexpress: 恩, 好, 我找找.
<jyfl987> madper: 肯定有 因为多看的系统 阅读器就可以切
<jyfl987> fuse :] ofan
<jyfl987> adam8157: 昨天问了你个问题
<madper> jyfl987: 我没那个系统...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 到现在不回答我 太恶劣了
<eexpress> madper: 没搜索出来。as ~dpdf~dmargin
<madper> eexpress: pdfcrop 我找到的. perl写的.
<madper> ee
<madper> eexpress: perl写的, 还能看看, 能不能移植到我的平板上去.
<eexpress> latex肯定有。只是我没这需要过。
<eexpress> 自己的tex，直接修改就是
<madper> eexpress: 不是自己的latex... 是编译好的pdf
<eexpress> 知道你的情况
<ofan> madper: 不知道..
<eexpress> 有印象，有这软件的
<ofan> jyfl987: fuse是个很高级的东西
<adam8157> jyfl987: 回来了, 啥问题?
<madper> eexpress: ofan 恩, 我先试试这个perl脚本.
<sjd_zeus> https://www.xiazijiang.com/call.html
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 奇幻小说？
<madper> ofan: eexpress 那东西效果不错!!!
<madper> eexpress: 1200行的perl.... 一下子没有看的欲望了...
<madper> eexpress: 要是200行, 还想看看.
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你那些dotfile是有git托管的 我想知道你如何监控文件修改的？ 还是说你修改一个文件 就手动复制 或者是 cd $HOME ; git init 这样
<adam8157> jyfl987: 手动同步 还要做必要修改, 例如改掉密码, 这个问题你问我第三次了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没密码的dotfile你可以软链接就好
<jyfl987> adam8157: 改密码不是有插件么 额 想不到你是手动的 真2
<ofan> dotfiles我直接设置private了
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 嗯，类似于亵渎
<eexpress> madper: .. 不是吧。perl能写这么长。。
<ofan> 证书漏了就麻烦大了
<madper> eexpress: http://mirror.ctan.org/support/pdfcrop/pdfcrop.pl   真的很长....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 证书你怎么管理?
<eexpress> 50行的，差不多
<madper> eexpress: 功能还挺多....
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我就一个文件包含密码而已
<eexpress> 估计自己解析Pdf格式去了。草
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥证书? ssh gpg? 加密扔到dropbox里
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 我比较依赖 the mail toolchain 这些个工具都需要dotfile 麻烦 所以我想也找个仓库托管
<jyfl987> 当然了 我是用hg
<jyfl987> hg的好处是我可以自己写钩子 自己host
<adam8157> jyfl987: git也可以hook
<pityonline> oh my zsh 把配置文件放的太分散了，而且有预设的 alias，有时候搞得头晕
<eexpress> 破蛋蛋，看帖子
<ofan> pityonline: omz不好用
<pityonline> ofan: 嗯，是不太好用
<adam8157> eexpress: http://www.phpvim.net/os/ubuntu/透过-goagent-访问-github-仓库.html
<jyfl987> adam8157: 当然可以 但是我强调的是我可以 额 因为我不会git 但对hg则熟练多了
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Verdana Experiments » Ubuntu
<adam8157> eexpress: 这是goagent的官方教程
<jyfl987> adam8157: 都是折腾 我现在mutt都弄成proxychain了
<pityonline> ofan: 它最大的好处就是集成了很多 theme 和 plugin
<eexpress> adam8157: 验证过？
<eexpress> 这涉及到https和http的区别。就是证书
<adam8157> eexpress: 我用不着验证这...
<ofan> pityonline: 大部分都用不到，或者自己写几行就能解决的
<eexpress> adam8157: 。。差劲。
<eexpress> 没验证的，不能说哦
<pityonline> ofan: 我也觉得 omz 比较适合懒人了，要想懒就只好用人家配置好了的，但习惯上有很大不同
<eexpress> 我发现，设置了Proxy。不启动代理，也自动直接连接。
<ofan> pityonline: 那些功能都是好看的，没用
<pityonline> ofan: en
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 奇幻大作你都看过了没，看一遍就差不多了
<pityonline> jyfl987: 你可以把有密码的代码推到 dropbox，不放在 github 公开仓库上
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 比如？
<jyfl987> pityonline: bitbucket有私有仓库
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 奇幻大作指那几部
<MeaCulpa> jusss: LOTR, Wheel of Time, Song of Ice and Fire
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 诸如此类
<jusss> MeaCulpa: ....
<ofan> bitbucket+1
<pityonline> jyfl987: 没用过，不过推到 dropbox 速度很快
<eexpress> adam8157: 一样的
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 还是国人yy的作品好，国外那些是真心没吸引力呀，我水平不够
<huntxu> madper: 1200行能算多麽 = =
<madper> huntxu: 我觉得不少. eexpress 你觉得呢?
<MeaCulpa> jusss: Sandman..
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ... 我无话可说
<huntxu> madper: 我覺得不多...
<eexpress> huntxu: 啥时候，perl写东西，需要这么长。你晕了吧
<madper> huntxu: 真心不少了...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 小说是用来yy的，这是当年那部我是大法师搞出来的，你一定没看过
<madper> eexpress: 关键是, 他还是调用的别的软件来切的...
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不必多言
<pityonline> roylez: 把代码推到 Dropbox 后，别人是无法知道你的仓库地址的是吧？
 * jusss 记得看我是大法师时，惊叹作者的想法
<huntxu> madper: 你沒看過別人的lib的代碼麽
<madper> huntxu: 没.
<huntxu> madper: 還有1200行裏面有一半文檔，再去掉1/3空行
<jyfl987> pityonline: 哦
<huntxu> madper: 有用的，就400行嘛
<madper> huntxu: 至少600行代码
<madper> huntxu: 很多了.
<huntxu> madper: 那也不多啊 >.<
<madper> huntxu: 不少了. 200行以下是个比较可以接受的范围.
<eexpress> madper: @@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<eexpress> adam8157: 高明白了
<huntxu> madper: 你太弱了...
<pityonline> jyfl987: 看上去有个坏处就是你这台电脑上必须装了 Dropbox，好像直接从网上不能直接 clone dropbox 上的仓库
<madper> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> madper: 200行那是自己寫的小腳本...
<jyfl987> pityonline: hmm 这是最大的坏处
<madper> huntxu: 就是自己写的小脚本...
<huntxu> madper: 那你別用，自己寫吧
<madper> huntxu: 跟我用不用这个有关系?
<pityonline> jyfl987: 但你既然是要推到 dropbox，那你电脑上必然是装了 dropbox 了，直接在本地推就行了
<huntxu> madper: 你說它多嘛，說明你能夠用更少的代碼實現相同的功能
<huntxu> madper: 不然哪來多的概念
<madper> huntxu: 天天说挣钱少的多了去了, 都要辞职?
<huntxu> madper: 不是麽？
<madper> huntxu: 必须不是呀.
<huntxu> madper: 那不然蛤蟆怎麽從帽子出來了
<madper> huntxu: `都`
<ofan> https://gist.github.com/873637
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Transparent Git Encryption — Gist
<jyfl987> pityonline: 我没有要推到dropbox 是你在预设前提 再说了 既然使用一个公共存储 说明你想在不同机器上使用 如果你要在不同机器上使用 怎么可以假设他以前装了dropbox client呢
<pityonline> jyfl987: 嗯，你说得有道理
<huntxu> madper: 見過pl裏寫for(;;)不寫while(1)的麽...
<eexpress> huntxu: 给一个你的200行的看看？
<eexpress> 你在当vb写。怀疑
<huntxu> eexpress: 切，這兩天看的一個，都是500上下，還10來個差不多的組一起的
<eexpress> 我找找最长的
<eexpress> cairo-weather.pl|wc -l
<eexpress> 309
<eexpress> 居然有一个。
<jyfl987> pityonline: 没道理我不会说
<UbuntuTalk> [戴彬] 有没有对视频解码处理芯片有了解的
<huntxu> eexpress: 200行的很正常啊...隨便寫點什麽都可能
<pityonline> jyfl987: lol
<pityonline> jyfl987: 那样的确只适合私人管理，不适合协作
<eexpress> 不可能吧。200行可以做很多很多事情了
 * jyfl987 额 我看到一段class封装 凡是 function xxx()的 一律函数体是 return $this->redis->xxx()
<eexpress> 这是画图的。所以才到300
 * MeaCulpa 除了拜，还是拜
<jyfl987> pityonline: 额 难道你要把自己的muttrc也协作？
<huntxu> eexpress: 但是真的可能啊 = =
<eexpress> 不用模块？
<huntxu> 用得不多的情況下
<eexpress> cairo画图，那才是没模块。一笔一笔画
 * slucx 据说天天在电脑前的大多是胖子
<eexpress> slucx: 你说 MeaCulpa?
<pityonline> jyfl987: 不是这意思啊，我指放些私人的东西还可以，就是为了不公开涉及隐私的配置才推到 dropbox 呀
<slucx> eexpress: haha
<eexpress> pityonline: dropbox会安全？
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • Mplayer给变态视频加延迟8442秒的字幕 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393540 播放几分钟的江南STYLE，却发现加载不了字幕，以为视频格式问题，折腾半天无结果， 突然看到播放时mplayer上显示02：20：42，操，不会是从这个时间开始播放的？怪不得无字幕 mplayer -subdelay.png  …
<eexpress> 阿。看反了
<pityonline> eexpress: 不共享给别人不就是私有的嘛
<ofan> .......
<akast> 怎么样下载 ubuntu 源里的软件？
<eexpress> pityonline: 网上的，都是别人的了。
<eexpress> 自己gpg吧
<ofan> akast: apt-get install
<pityonline> eexpress: 安全不是绝对的
<eexpress> gpg绝对
<pityonline> eexpress: 警察随时可能破门而入……
<eexpress> 。。 lol
<eexpress> 没事，不会发搜查证的
<pityonline> eexpress: 歹徒也随时可能破门而入……
<eexpress> 歹徒不懂gpg
<pityonline> eexpress: 逼你交出密码，不交就拿你家人的安全相要挟
<eexpress> pityonline: 你在外地吧
<eexpress> 这么没安全感
<pityonline> eexpress: 歹徒懂 gpg 就太高级了，他们只需要冒险取你的东西再转交给懂的人
<pityonline> eexpress: 是你先没安全感的好吧
<eexpress> 我咋没
<pityonline> eexpress: 15:15 < eexpress> pityonline: 网上的，都是别人的了。
<eexpress> 这里谁敢。
<pityonline> eexpress: ……
<eexpress> 那是啊。数据是别人的。你不看网站的隐秘的说明的
<pityonline> eexpress: 安全没有绝对的
<eexpress> 有的啊。
<pityonline> eexpress: ……
<eexpress> 加密方式就是绝对的。
<eexpress> 自己想一个加密方式。
<eexpress> 打死不说
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 诛九族啊
<pityonline> eexpress: 个人英雄主义，用你家人要挟你呢？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 直接搞你家人，再让你家人搞你
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 说明还是有绝对安全的吧。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 技术手段都是次要的
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: +1
<eexpress> 你那是说，值得不值得的事情
 * o_ 
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 再说我们是公有制国家，直接解除你财产的合法性便是
<eexpress> 当你真到那步，觉得不值得了，才说出来。和绝对安全，是2个事情
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你丫折腾的电脑是国家财产
<eexpress> 啥公有制哦。
<eexpress> @@
<MeaCulpa> 你的一切都是，哈
 * pityonline 神快掉进去了……
<eexpress> 你家的电脑是共有的？
<eexpress> 我明天就去上海
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 只要国家想，就可以宣称是
<eexpress> 共了酷胖
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 宪法规定土地归国家所有，土地上一切财产归土地拥有者所有
<eexpress> 你逻辑不对
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你又不是共:P
<eexpress> 我把你家的东西，都分了。
<MeaCulpa> 到时候把你家人吊起来，你还是得招
<eexpress> 我喜欢你的想法。lol
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你没权利代表国家，代表国家的权利，是个神秘的存在~
<eexpress> 我代表全人类
 * pityonline 神代表全人类！
<eexpress> 行吧
 * MeaCulpa 拜
<eexpress> 先共了酷胖。顺便抄了乐乐。lol
<ofan> http://imgur.com/gallery/StnEq
<kk> ofan,啥网址y We all do weird things when we're home alone... - Imgur
<jyfl987> eexpress: 你就是歹徒 你当然有安全感了 只有你抢别人 哪里有人敢你头上动土 可惜the rest of us都是p民 没有安全感 不能跟你产生共鸣
<eexpress> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15183352030
<kk> eexpress,啥网址y 创意胶卷纸巾抽 纸巾架 纸巾盒 纸巾套 时尚礼物胶卷抽纸筒-淘宝网
<jyfl987> adam8157: 刚收到 leruosa 送我的定制明信片
<wangguohao> 今天谁学C语言的还在吗？
<eexpress> http://list.taobao.com/browse/search_auction.htm?spm=0.0.45314.6.HVN6K9&mSelect=false&as=0&viewIndex=7&tags=&isprepay=1&yp4p_page=0&random=false&olu=yes&ppath=20000:10752;;3164819:11612328&isnew=&atype=b&style=list&sort=coefp&commend=all&cat=111219&ssid=r6-s18
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 估计你时没空晃悠了
<jusss> wangguohao: 我学
<wangguohao> jusss: 大牛 ``
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教如果在没有链接路由器的情况下，xp的主机还能和虚拟机的ubuntu链接吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393543 在有网线的情况下，我可以链接，但是没有网线连路由器就会失败，求解决办法！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gary16 — 2012-11-20 15:46
<eexpress> 有人用小投影没
<wangguohao> jusss: 我是新手啊
<jusss> wangguohao: 我纯小白....
<wangguohao> jusss: 我们一起学习
<wangguohao> 你学到哪里啦？
<jusss> wangguohao: 我都没看完tcpl...
<near> kk: 这个是什么
<wangguohao> jusss: 你妹
<jusss> wangguohao: 数组
<kk> near, 你不说。  ㍧ 
<wangguohao> tcp 协议？
<Ein-mobile> 技术白我下班了。
<jusss> wangguohao: 你妹，我咋你了
<wangguohao> jusss: 我以为 你开始看网络协议的
<jyfl987> eexpress: cb有个1000多的
<jyfl987> eexpress: 日系产品 编写投影仪 支持从640x480到1080p
<jusss> wangguohao: 不会网络，没看协议
<pityonline> roylez: 能上 zsh 启动时使用指定的配置文件吗？
<pityonline> roylez: 上 ==> 让
<jusss> 数组还没看完
<wangguohao> jusss: 我比你快一点
<wangguohao> pityonline: 可以
<jusss> 各种结构体一点不会
<wangguohao> 我就是用的zsh
<jusss> 更不用提算法和数据结构
<pityonline> wangguohao: how？
<jyfl987> jusss: 自己去打印个grid paper当作内存
<pityonline> wangguohao: zsh --rcs zshrcfile?
<jusss> jyfl987: 你能写个二级内存管理吗
<wangguohao> pityonline: 搞错啦`  我以为调用的
<wangguohao> jusss: 你用的什么书需的
<madper> pityonline: 写在某一个文件里, 然后在你的zshrc里面加上 .  xxx
<jusss> wangguohao: tcpl
<jyfl987> jusss: 一行 32个格子 一共32行 这样一张纸刚好是4k 你学的时候可以用铅笔在这些纸上涂黑来当内存使用研究
<madper> pityonline: 可以吗? 不知道你究竟想要啥.
<pityonline> wangguohao: 呃，我想让 zsh 临时以 .zshrc.xxx 启动
<jyfl987> jusss: 这样比较方便 哼哼
<wangguohao> 没听说过的
<wangguohao> 改个 名字
<jusss> jyfl987: 那你再在格子上再画一套格子，这就是二级？
<pityonline> madper: 默认的 .zshrc 里定义了好多配置，再导入另一个会有冲突，我想让 zsh 临时以 .zshrc.xxx 启动
<jyfl987> jusss: nope 用纸来模拟page的 哈哈
<jyfl987> 换页就是真换页
<madper> pityonline: 哦, 理解了. 你等下.
<jusss> jyfl987: 那帧呢？
<pityonline> madper: 我想测试一下不同的 prompt 对于 git 状态的显示，默认配置文件里没有，另一个已经写好了，直接复制进去还要分析c代码，所以想直接以另一个配置文件启动，j预览一下效果
<worm> 有人知道怎么在Ubuntu里面Decompile一个.Net(XNA+C#)的程序么？
<jyfl987> jusss: 我考虑做个这种东西  用个纸带 + 马达
<jusss> jyfl987: 你们都好有想象力
<byoooo> test
<kk> byoooo, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<whi5key> .........
<jyfl987> jusss: 还有谁？
<pityonline> bash 倒有个选项可以以其它 bashrc 启动，bash --rcfile file
<jusss> jyfl987: c专家编程里那些国外的geek
<jyfl987> jusss: 哦 你抬举我了 就c这块 我给他们擦鞋都不配
<jusss> jyfl987: 用telnet登录自动贩卖机
<jyfl987> jusss: 这个没什么吧
<jyfl987> 游戏是现在 我家里的letv那个电视盒都可以telnet 还是root 额
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 你可以暂时把.rc换成其他东西，然后再弄回来...问题是，你原来的rc為什麼会大而不想用呢？
<jusss> jyfl987: 我认为能连系到现实中硬件的都有想象力
<jusss> jyfl987: diy一个自动开关的灯泡
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 我只是想预览一下另一个 zshrc 配置的 promtp 效果，现用的 .zshrc 没有这效果
<piggybox> worm: mono有个反汇编器
<jusss> jyfl987: 对硬件方面进行编程控制，
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 如果另一个 prompt 很好，我可以分析代码导入到现用的 .zshrc 中
<jyfl987> jusss: 又不是自己改造 没什么的 尤其是如今soc大行其道的年代
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 老是覆盖 .zshrc 后觉得效果不满意又要改回去太麻烦了
<jyfl987> jusss: 你写个hello world不也对硬件控制了 额
<fcl> ubuntu 的 iso 可以放在u盘上livecd么?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 10.10 声音的一些问题，菜鸟 不是太懂，多包涵～～～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393546 我的电脑装的时ubuntu和windows双系统，但是ubuntu总是会时不时的没有声音，有时开机进入有声音，有时开机进去又没有声音了，搞得我好郁闷了，在网上也看了许多的关于 …
<jyfl987> 最近几年都没结交新的科幻界朋友了 额
<worm> fcl: 可以，用Startup Disk Creator或者直接dd if=iso of=/dev/USB Stick
<worm> iso和USB Stick请自行替换为实际路径
<fcl> worm: sorry，我希望用grub2+loopback的方式直接加载iso
<fcl> worm: 因为这种方式最绿色，我只需要把iso放在u盘上配置一下，尤其可以放多种系系的iso
<worm> 那也可以啊……我用Grub1没问题，但是不知道Grub2会怎么样……
<jusss> jyfl987: 对并没有提供控制功能的东东进行改造控制，感觉很cool
<worm> Grub 1 只是单纯地把命令写上去而已……
<fcl> worm: 我照网上的写了一下grub.cfg，没成功，试了n个都没成, centos的iso我也没试成，现在只有arch的成功了
<eexpress> jyfl987: 没实际用过嘛。要实际用过的。
<fcl> worm: 应该不是所有的iso都支持这种方式
<worm> fcl: 好吧……刚刚看了下Grub2的grub.cfg，然后发现看不懂了……但是我用Grub1没问题的啊……
<eexpress> fcl: grub加载iso。用ub的肯定没问题。这和iso打包有关
<eexpress> iso要支持多种启动
<worm> 反正只是挂载磁盘然后读取内核和initramfs，然后Boot而已啊……
<fcl> worm: http://www.bschaefe.net/creating-a-multi-os-liveusb-thumb-drive-with-grub2/
<kk> fcl,啥网址y bschaefe.net » Creating a multi-os LiveUSB thumb drive with GRUB2
 * slucx scheme-cn为毛木有人啊？
<jusss> slucx: 因为人懒....
 * iyzsong 我也要学scheme
<fcl> worm: 还有一种可能，按那种方式不能直接live,引导后还要打一些命令，arch就是，不知道你的是不是直接进入图形界面了
<jyfl987> eexpress: 只要你出钱 我可以帮你去用 最后出个报告
<jyfl987> slucx: lisp-zh
<slucx> jyfl987: 里面就一个人
<jyfl987> slucx: 毛
 * pityonline 能否让 zsh 临时以另一个配置文件启动呀？类似 bash --rcfile another_file 这样的
<slucx> jyfl987: 你去看看
<worm> 我那个直接进图形界面了……不然你先用Grub的命令行模式来试下手动挂载？然后把使用的命令加到grub.cfg去
<jyfl987> slucx: 我说 lisp-zh
<slucx> iyzsong: 你学会了可以教我
<iyzsong> slucx: ...
<fcl> worm: 好，我再研究研究，因为并不了解grub命令
<worm> 等等，是不是因为你只是挂载了USB Stick的iso文件而没有挂载那个文件系统啊？
<worm> 那里面还有一个很大的文件的……
<fcl> worm: 说实话，不大懂grub命令，就是按上面网址里的照猫画虎
<worm> fcl: 你挂载了casper里面的filesystem.squashfs没有？
<worm> 那个才是真正的文件系统……
<fcl> worm: 按理说，loopback就是挂载iso,然后直接引导其中的linux系统
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 你zshrc很大么...
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: prompt相关无非就是几个函数吧
<fcl> worm: 没有，因为没有一个例子用到那个文件
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: prompt 里引用了 git 状态的配置啊，现有的 .zshrc 中 git 状态只配置了一点儿，我想看看另一个配置特别详细的那h个配置文件的效果
<worm> fcl: 但是这个ISO文件里面可不像其他的Linux，有/etc、/usr之类的东西……那些东西全存在squashfs文件里面……
<worm> 那个才是真正的root
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 哦...好乱，慢慢搞吧... git :)
<fcl> worm: 原来如此，那这个需要手动挂载么。。
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 你把自己.zshrc放git不就行了~
<worm> 	linux	/casper/vmlinuz.efi.signed  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash --
<eexpress> pityonline: 你误入歧途了。shell搞这么复杂。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: zsh可以很复杂，但是.zshrc没必要
<fcl> worm: 我试试
<jusss> eexpress: git是啥
<worm> 你可以先解压缩下Ubuntu的iso,然后参考下/boot/grub.cfg 那里面有一个的
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 啥shell不能复杂嘛。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 好问题，那么久终于有人提出这个问题了！
<eexpress> 补全，还是bash好
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 呃，是有点儿复杂，但需求还是很简单的
<eexpress> fish最漂亮
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不会吧...补全几乎是zsh的卖点
<pityonline> eexpress: 我只是想让它提示更丰富详细的信息
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你知道吗？
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你问 roylez lol
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> 我是真的一点不知道呀
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 神肯定是自己写好了 completion.bash 了
<eexpress> bash的补全，zsh费劲。中文补全
<jusss> eexpress: git是啥？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 哦，中文...
<eexpress> jusss: .. 看wiki去吧
<jusss> eexpress: wiki上的看不懂
<eexpress> ..
<pityonline> jusss: 一个版本管理系统
<iyzsong> o.o
<fcl> worm: iso里的grub.cfg 是这样的 linux	/casper/vmlinuz  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash --
<jusss> pityonline: 什么的版本？
<worm> 中文补全我一直都用zsh的……那个bash似乎不能从文件列表里选择而只能补全。
<fcl> worm: try Ubuntu without installing
<worm> fcl: 那应该没错。
<eexpress> 当一个命令，每一个字段都个补全。就已经完美了。
<worm> fcl 我不太清楚Grub 2的机制……
<fcl> worm: 按他那样写应该是不行的
<pityonline> jusss: 代码跟踪，比如你有一份代码，修改过许多次，git 可以记录你的每一次修改，并且可以恢复到任意一次修改的状态
<eexpress> worm: 要多层列表，你可以试试fish
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: :P Gentoo有自己的zsh-completion
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 所以我一直没此类感觉...
<jusss> pityonline: 手动记录不好吗？
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 我只是偷懒。因为bash的各种补全，一直有人维护。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 恩，那是你Dsitro SUX的关系
<eexpress> 自己写了几句。
<pityonline> jusss: git 就是手动记录
<jusss> pityonline: 我是说多写几个文件记录，比如第一次v1，修改后v2
<worm> fcl: 不理解……我也看不懂那一大堆if fi的东西……
<pityonline> jusss: 不用那样，v1 修改了什么，v2 又修改了什么，你不好找
<jusss> pityonline: 用注释记录不就好了
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/236557 MeaCulpa
 * pityonline 这两天帮朋友弄 openvpn 和 goagent，结果都失败了，但在我这里都行，纳闷儿……
<pityonline> jusss: 不好，几百行的还可以，多了就太累赘了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: Ubuntu这个都不带，要自己做？
<jusss> pityonline: 哦，bsd有git吗
<eexpress> 仔细看。
<eexpress> complete -F _show_all $default aw ai as
<eexpress> complete -F _show_installed $default ap ar
<eexpress> 自己的alias的补全
<palomino|working> 完全看不懂 , eexpress
<eexpress> 本来是使用aptitude的
<pityonline> jusss: git 在所有平台上都可以用的
<jusss> pityonline: 哦
<sjd_zeus> goagent今天我连不上
<pityonline> sjd_zeus: 我这里正常
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你们这个cache快不快
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我觉得你这个有点heavy
<eexpress> 没感觉。当然快
<MeaCulpa> o
<jusss> 有的编辑器好像有记录更改的功能
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 弱爆，还要自己写...
<eexpress> 函数肯定有。只是我不知道函数名。lol
<eexpress> 就是dpkg的补全函数嘛
<MeaCulpa> jusss: git windows有，就是有点脏
<eexpress> 提醒我了。从用lin开始，就没想过去找这函数。
<MeaCulpa> Git Windows版本很有意思，会挑出来提醒你CR/LF的问题，我觉得任何有心思去叨扰Git的人都对这个问题了然于胸
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 哦，我还不是很理解这个东东，见这里好多人在谈，我很好奇，看wiki也看不懂讲的是啥，
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 你不需要懂，没吃过苦头没感觉的
<eexpress> apt:22:                    COMPREPLY=( $( _comp_dpkg_installed_packages $cur ) )
<eexpress> apt-build:24:                COMPREPLY=( $( _comp_dpkg_installed_packages "$cur" ) )
<eexpress> aptitude:49:               COMPREPLY=( $( _comp_dpkg_installed_packages "$cur" ) )
<eexpress> lol 都有
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 哦
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 无趣，我1不Ubuntu 2不bash
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你还是捣鼓pl~
<eexpress> 不要怀疑bash的补全嘛。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不怀疑 :)
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 对apt, aptitude我倒是深表怀疑..
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 算了。aptitude不了解
<wangguohao> telnet乱码 怎么解决？
<lidashuang> 有没有markdown 转换成postscript的工具？
 * slucx 为啥木有qq机器人啊？让我可以问问我自己掉线了没…
 * slucx 今天qq一直在，但是一直没在
<madper> wangguohao: 把终端的编码改成gb18030
<madper> wangguohao: 然后再连telnet?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 要考虑到在win上用git的人群
 * pityonline 找到临时以其它配置文件启动 zsh 的方法了，把另一个 zsh 的配置文件放在 test 目录，ZDOTDIR=~/test/ zsh 就临时以那个配置文件启动 zsh 了
<worm> 话说Ubuntu升级到12.10之后的apt-get update也升级了？我记得以前每一次都要下载好久的Main 和 Universe的……
 * slucx 大家都是怎么和win下的朋友联系的啊？
<madper> slucx: 电话 + 短信
<slucx> madper: 有些时候不能这样的，你女朋友不用QQ啊？
<madper> slucx: 她随我用gtalk
<wangguohao> madper: 哪个陪着文件？
<madper> wangguohao: 啥?
<slucx> madper: lin下的gtalk客户端是哪个？
<madper> slucx: pidgin
<slucx> madper: gtalk通讯质量怎样？
<madper> slucx: 网页版本的不错
<slucx> madper: pidgin的不行？
<madper> slucx: 没用过.
<slucx> madper: 我的gmail都忘记密码了
<madper> slucx: 跟我说没用. 我没办法帮你想起来...
<slucx> madper: 我是在强调他总是上不去
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 打开终端之后，终端的图标不在启动器中显示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393553 开价打开终端之后。终端图标不再启动器中显示。最小化之后就消失了。不知到去哪里了 求助啊！！各位大虾，这该肿么办。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuxian — 2012-11-20 17:07
<madper> slucx: no. gmail是少有的, 不是 shit mail的邮箱.
<slucx> madper: 何解？
<madper> slucx: 不然你用啥?
<slucx> madper: 邮件很少，sina的
<MeaCulpa> slucx: ... win难道不能gtalk, msn, irc?
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 我不能让别人用irc吧…
<MeaCulpa> slucx: Pidgin不错
<madper> slucx: gmail的服务器基本从不出问题. smtp和imap服务器基本都正常吧.
<MeaCulpa> slucx: irssi有windows native client, 只要你蛋够疼找个utf-8的terminal
<MeaCulpa> madper: 问题是msn, gtalk都是没有未来的
<sjd_zeus> pidgin mirc等都可以在win下聊irc呀
<MeaCulpa> madper: 现在的IM都是风雨飘摇的
<MeaCulpa> madper: 也许skype安逸点
<sjd_zeus> 我们公司年底要封QQ了
<MeaCulpa> gtalk google说关就关的
<madper> MeaCulpa: 我无所谓倒是...
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 好事
<MeaCulpa> madper: 恩，无所谓
<madper> sjd_zeus: 所有公司都封了才好.
<madper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 邮件/irc还在就好.
<sjd_zeus> 我无所谓呀
<slucx> sjd_zeus 支持封了它
<sjd_zeus> 大不了，给公司搞个IRC服务器玩
<sjd_zeus> 苦了一帮QQ姐姐妹妹，大叔大妈呀
<MeaCulpa> UnrealIRCD, 2min搞定
<sjd_zeus> 除了QQ啥都不会呀
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 当年IRC花哨的时候, oicq还严肃着呢
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 不可能的，你太年轻了，我们那时候irc卖春的多了去了
<sunjun> qq太强大了
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 汗
<MeaCulpa> sunjun: 那是，拿个网游客户端来聊天，能不强么
<sjd_zeus> 问题是，现在公司5000多人，就我一个人用irc,别的都在用QQ
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 别浪费时间。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 恩，扯扯
<slucx> sjd_zeus: 我们公司内现在都用QQ
<slucx> sjd_zeus: 我有web的，今天自己掉线了，还被批了
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: QQ很好啊，网游，穿透力强，大妈去和网管吵架
<sunjun> MeaCulpa: 网游客户端 干！
<sjd_zeus> 啊，QQ吊线还被批斗呀
<sjd_zeus> 忒强悍了
<slucx> sjd_zeus: 找我，我不在，直接跑过来了
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈
<sjd_zeus> 我们公司的webqq早就封了
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 手机扣扣
<sjd_zeus> 恩，以后大家上班都摁手机聊QQ吧
<slucx> sjd_zeus: lin用户对qq表示太无语了
<sunjun> mac 用户表示 无压力
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: Methuselar: RT @sssslang: @pityonline zsh启动时读取$ZDOTDIR/.zshrc，所以可以指定环境变量。:) |05:19 PM Nov 20, 2012|
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: Twitter效率不低
<slucx> sunjun: 有钱当然无压力
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 嗯，恰巧让色狼哥瞧见
<sjd_zeus> 关键是好多东西需要翻墙
<sjd_zeus> Twitter和FB直接上不去
<sunjun> slucx: 这事要感谢 马总
 * slucx 我现在表示想重新申请个gmail都上不去
<sjd_zeus> mac下有原生的QQ
<sjd_zeus> gmail正常呀
<pityonline> sjd_zeus: 你用百度搜索点儿技术文章试试，了胜于无啊
 * MeaCulpa 现在GFW归个魔都官僚管了...不知道未来如何
<lidashuang> 百度就是屎啊
 * sjd_zeus GFW现在谁管的，派3000城管去剁了他
<sunjun> MeaCulpa: 原来不是么？
<slucx> 我现在google还是不好用
<MeaCulpa> sunjun: 不是
<pityonline> lidashuang: 这让 hamo 看见多伤心啊……
<sunjun> MeaCulpa: 原来是谁啊
<slucx> 国外的ssh多少钱啊？
<sunjun> 校长不也是 归 领导管么
<sjd_zeus> 有ping在100以内的ssh吗?
<eexpress> ssh和ping有绝对关系？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 买卖来了
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 那就高端了，新加坡或者日本的ssh/vpn
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 比北美贵很多了
<sjd_zeus> 不是呀，要是速度很慢，也不爽呀
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 玩日韩网游的应该知道
<sjd_zeus> 哦
<sjd_zeus> 去搞个台湾的ssh应该也可以吧
<sjd_zeus> 昨天那个cjb一直注册不上
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 台湾？找死
<sjd_zeus> 为嘛
<eexpress> 买一个吧。累计到一定数量。随便把 ofan 抓了。lol
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: ping虽然还行，但是路由并不近，怎么说是敌对政权...
<slucx> 现在如果有个好用的IM,我立马就把QQ费了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: +1
<sjd_zeus> IRC不就可以？
<worm> slucx: 用IRC或者ICQ都不错的……
<sjd_zeus> icq 2000年左右玩过
<worm> 但是最好用的还是Talk Face to Face
<eexpress> worm: 别人需要有妹子的im
<sjd_zeus> xiu.56.com
<sjd_zeus> 全是妹子
<eexpress> 估计还需要能发照片的
<worm> imagebin...
<slucx> 汗
<slucx> eexpress: 鄙视
<eexpress> 这样互动？ lol
<MeaCulpa> lol
<eexpress> slucx: 你谁啊
<sjd_zeus> 最好是能裸聊的
<worm> 所以说还是Talk face to face最好……
<sjd_zeus> 你们说网警会不会监视IRC呢
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: irc是明码，不需要人监视，自动的
<slucx> 现在注册gmail必须要手机号啊？
<worm> 不用啊……
<worm> 应该是Optional的，仔细找找吧……应该是在某个隐蔽的地方有Continue键的……
<slucx> 注册了
<slucx> 还是用gtalk或是skype
<eexpress> 高级蛋蛋
<slucx> 求推荐gtalk room
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 壕蛋又哪玩去了？
<eexpress> 以后叫蛋糕。顺口。
<eexpress> 高档
<sjd_zeus> 咋没人扯淡了
<hamo_find_black> sjd_zeus: 蛋不在，如何扯？
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。。。
<sjd_zeus> 帽子公司几点下班
<worm> hamo怎么不叫madper_ssh了？
<worm> fcitx和ibus可以同时打开么？
<sjd_zeus> 只有ss没h了
<sjd_zeus> 只能用一个吧
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 求个助～侧边栏的图标出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393557 侧边启动栏 选择“应用程序固定在启动上” 退出之后再打开 会有一个新的出来 而且没图标。。。 ubuntu 11.10 unity 4.30.0 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mize — 2012-11-20 17:48
 * slucx 第一次用pidgin上irc啊
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 互联网手机的围城：小米顶多再风光一年#我用的就是小米# http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393561 http://mobile.51cto.com/comment-365162.htm 城里的人想出去，城外的人想进来。 互联网手机的江湖一日千里。有些人还没进城就打起了退堂鼓，比如网易；有些人在进城后不久便发 …
<worm> 有人知道CTCP请求可以干什么么？
<worm> 我给kk发了一个CLIENTINFO请求，但是什么都没收到……
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • linux主机用virtualbox 虚拟的win7不能ping通 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393569 如题，安装virtualbox V4.1后, ubuntu主机没法ping通win7,没有看到虚拟网络界面，也没有相应的路由到虚拟机；另外虚拟机是用NAT方式的，没法解析DNS,上不了网，但能上Q。 这是ubuntu主机： ifco …
<jusss> eexpress: 那种脚本的符合比较少？或者没有：：这种怪异符号的
<jusss> eexpress: 符号
<jusss> eexpress: 也不用变量前加符号的
<jusss> 要有能缩进的
<ofan> jusss: haskell
<jusss> ofan: 没有过多符号？自由缩进？变量前不用加符号？haskell都能满足？
<jusss> ofan: lua tcl能满足吗？
<ofan> jusss: 这种多了去了
<ofan> python ruby
<jusss> ofan: ...
<jusss> ofan: python的缩进. perl变量前的符号，ruby的符号...
<ofan> ruby有啥符号
<jusss> ofan: 感觉tcl不错
<AK_47> kk
<jusss> ofan: lua也很好
<AK_47> kk
<jusss> ofan: lua和tcl感觉都很不错
<leyle> 哈哈
<jusss> lua和tcl该选那个呢？有用这两种语言的吗？
<AK_47> 大家有用wps for linux吗？
<leyle> 没有
<jusss> 咋这么安静
<jusss> 今天晚上
<AK_47> 嗨，你们又不跟我说话
<jusss> AK_47: hi
 * jusss 又用lua或tcl的吗？
<AK_47> jusss,
<AK_47> kk怎么不报时 了？
<BluebirdShao> 兄弟们，我参考了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=121769，局域网安装 ubuntu 教程，可是在我输入了自己的服务器 ip 地址后，竟然提示找不 mirror
<kk> BluebirdShao ⇪ ti: 局域网安装ubuntu教程 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<BluebirdShao> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=121769
<BluebirdShao> 是不是与 desktop.iso 有关呀？网站上倒是用的 alternate.iso 版本，而我有的是 desktop.iso 的版本
<jusss> maplebeats: 枫叶饭团
<jusss> maplebeats: 你们饭团有几个人？
<AK_47> maplebeats,
<AK_47> 我的libreoffice乱码了，怎么回事
<zealinux> Hello Everybody
<BluebirdShao> 有哪位仁兄知道呢？
<zealinux> 除了，#ubuntu-cn,还有其他中文的频道吗
<AK_47> 有，不过很冷清
<AK_47> 我现在混贴吧了
<zealinux> 贴吧 不去看
<AK_47> 稍有点人气
 * hamo_find_black 蛋蛋壕又不在？
<leyle> 有做linux下c开发的么？都搞啥子？
<ofan> 搞妹子
<leyle> 哦？可以搞妹子？
<jusss> hamo_find_black: lua和tcl用过吗？感觉怎么样
<hamo_find_black> jusss: 撸啊？
<hamo_find_black> jusss: 太差了？
<hamo_find_black> jusss: 都是gaoji语言，没用过
<jusss> hamo_find_black: 哦
<hamo_find_black> jusss: 你听这名字就知道多gaoji了...
<hamo_find_black> jusss: 撸啊可以适当看看
<jusss> hamo_find_black: 我看了lua和tcl的简介感觉不错
<zealinux> 不如先把c学好了
<hamo_find_black> jusss: lua确实不错...tcl略老了...
<hamo_find_black> jusss: ruby是王道... cc roylez_
<tryit> 学什么东西，学习几天就没热情了……
<jusss> hamo_find_black: 那tcl呢？
<jusss> 好像用tcl的不多
<zealinux> ruby不是王道，nodejs才是王道
<BluebirdShao> 有人能跟我说下 desktop.iso 和 alternate.iso 的区别吗？为什么要发行两个版本呢？
<zealinux> 一个是用来安装，一个是用来给你live试用的
<zealinux> 等于一个是安装版，一个是ghost版本
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: 用耳塞效果不错，今天基本上把 FocusFree 过了一遍
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: ...
<BluebirdShao> desktop.iso 是 ghost 版本？
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 高富帅壕
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: 2块钱一副的耳塞
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 我等穷人都没时间 focusFree
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: < Focus > (free pdf edition)
 * hamo_find_black ...
 * hamo_find_black 我以为是什么gaoji东西...
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: 不是太喜欢这作者的文风，不过就他写的比较贴近现在的生活了
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • kubuntu12-10安装vmware9.01 Vmware设置无法保存 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393578 如题 Vmware可以正常运行 就是每次打开都会都会弹出是否同意协议的那个对话框 并且VM做过的设置都会恢复成默认 有人遇到过么? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangxiaofir — 2012-11-20 21:07
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 看不懂...记不住单词...我也就看看金瓶梅和玉蒲团...
<leyle>  kk
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: 不说了，锻炼身体去了，11:30有会
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 不用锻炼2个半小时吧...我猜你没这么持久...
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: 一个小时
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: 接下来半小时准备开会
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 老男人了还想要腹肌...
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: 你可以摸着你那西瓜肚睡觉
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: ...
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 滚粗！
<jusss> roylez_: 你每天晚上都有会吗？
<jusss> roylez_: 你这样真的快跟ofan一个时区了
<Freebuilder> 番茄是谁他妈翻译的
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-11-20 21:23:05 +0800
<Near> kk: 还有什么功能
<Near> > Time.now
<kk> Near, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍭ 
<Near> kk: time
<jusss> Freebuilder: 你知道怎么查看系统现在支持什么脚本语言吗？
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<tryit> 有人用metasploit吗？
<imadper> tcl不错... 这苨马, 上辈子的东西了吧....
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  你司的编辑终于给我答复了
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 结果我发成繁体了了, 要我给发简体的 ... 重发了, 不知道又要等多久了
 * yqjiangxin 
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 你司真没效率!
<jusss> imadper: tcl和lua那个实用
<jusss> imadper: 感觉lua和c太像了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 把每个命令都敲一遍。 bash, perl, python, ruby, awk, clist, lua, tea, php, r, sed, tcl, vbs  :D
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programming_languages_by_category#Scripting_languages
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: List of programming languages by type - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<imadper> jusss_: 随意. tcl估计没用了
<jusss_> imadper: 哦
<imadper> adam8157_away: plex绝对高级!!!!!!!! cc MeaCulpa  roylez
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 自带了perl和python
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 没ruby haskell tcl lua
<jusss_> imadper: 为什么tcl没人用了？
<jusss_> 是因为太简单了？
<imadper> jusss_: 自己查.
<alvin_rxg> jusss_: bash 也没有？。。
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 有
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 你知道为啥tcl用户少吗？
<jusss_> 感觉tcl和lua的变量赋值不错
<jusss_> a，b=1，2 和set a 1
<alvin_rxg> 我才不关心 jobs 是怎么死的
<roylez_> imadper: 什么plex？
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 给我讲讲lua和tcl
<jusss_> 为什么今晚这么安静？
<imadper> roylez_: plex media server
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • no such paritition http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393579 网上的各种办法都是过啦，但是就是不行，明明已经安装好了，但是在grub rescue 下ls 就只显示（hd0）(hd0,1)(fd0),用ls(hd0,X)/boot/grub从0-到10都试过一遍除了1显示文件系统错误，其余的都显示no such partition .引导已经添加成 …
<jusss_> roylez_: ruby能编写telnet吗
<leyle> linux下的c开发，除了c外，还需要哪些知识啊？
<piggybox> jusss_: ruby有telnet客户端库
<jusss_> piggybox: 哦
<eexpress> 谁会解开osx pkg文件
<maplebeats> eexpress: 神换osx了？
<pityonline> roylez_: 你的 zsh 配置文件里面的 is-at-least 如果删掉的话会有影响吗？
<eexpress> 只是想找一个文件。
<pityonline> roylez_: 我用 zsh 5.0.0
<piggybox> eexpress: osx的pkgutil工具可以
<eexpress> piggybox: 你有？
<piggybox> eexpress: 你没mac？
<eexpress> 没
<jusss_> eexpress: ns2是啥
<eexpress> 。
<qiao> imadper: http://bilibili.smgbb.cn/video/av260839/
<kk> qiao,啥网址y 和楽『千本櫻』【完整版】 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<imadper> qiao: ...
<qiao> imadper: 字幕超神~
<imadper> ....
<jusss_> ns2感觉好高级
<imadper> qiao: plex 正在折腾. 感觉超神
<jusss_> network simulator version 2
<qiao> imadper: plex? what?
<imadper> qiao: 自己google
 * adam8157 回家到现在没打开google
<roylez_> pityonline: 5.0的删掉没影响，这个函数4.3就自带了
<qiao> imadper: adam8157 + 1
<pityonline> roylez_: 所有相关 is-at-least 的都删掉？
<roylez_> pityonline: 删掉定义就行了，调用的地方不用删
<pityonline> adam8157: 你不是用 goagent？
<imadper> adam8157: 我不翻强就行. 这个看isp心情.
 * adam8157 换用公司代理好了, goagent还是不能保证7x24啊
<adam8157> pityonline: 嗯, 经常抽风
 * adam8157 还是得买vpn
<pityonline> roylez_: 只删掉定义的话，调用的行会报 command not found 的错误
<roylez_> pityonline: 是么....
<pityonline> adam8157: 我自己可以做 vpn，可惜 vpn 现在也不那么万能了
<pityonline> roylez_: 是的
<pityonline> roylez_: 我注释掉了定义，后面有两处调用都报错了
<roylez_> pityonline: 我都不知道已经5.0了....
 * adam8157 等发家致富了就买个高级vpn
<fa1c0n_> ...
<roylez_> pityonline: 那就不管了吧
<roylez_> pityonline: 我正在看zsh 5.0的change log
<ofan> adam8157: 多gaoji？
<pityonline> roylez_: 嘿嘿，你是俺们用户的客服啊
<pityonline> roylez_: 好像 7 月 22 号就 5.0.0 了
<adam8157> ofan: 快 且 流量大
<eexpress> adam8157: 别人有钱了，给新西兰铺设免费光纤。你抠门。
<roylez_> pityonline: 配置文件好久没动了
<ofan> adam8157: 弄个独立服务器
<pityonline> adam8157: 别迷信 vpn 啊，十八大以来，默认端口都给封了
<adam8157> pityonline: 唉...
<pityonline> roylez_: 11 月 9 号你还修改过
<roylez_> pityonline: 都是小东西
<Freebuilder> ssh 好用
<jusss_> roylez_: 网络模拟器是干啥用的
<pityonline> adam8157: 像我自己做的 vpn，我可以自己去服务器修改端口，把客户端的端口也改成对应的，如果是 vpn 提供商，那人家不一定会为你修改服务器上的端口的
<adam8157> ofan: ^^
<eexpress> pityonline: 恩。你发一个给我们用吧
<ofan> adam8157: 啥
<pityonline> eexpress: 我好久没用 openvpn 了，速度太慢了
<adam8157> ofan: 你提供这服务么?
<pityonline> eexpress: 所以很伤心啊
<roylez_> pityonline: autoload -U is-at-least
<ofan> adam8157: 提供，做个本地转发就行了
<ofan> 或者监听多端口
<jusss_> ns2
<eexpress> 我这里google蛮好的
<ofan> 不过没什么必要，目前端口还没封，因为很多公司都要链接国外公司的vpn
<Freebuilder> 网络模拟器当然是模拟网络的嘛
<pityonline> roylez_: is-at-least 函数旧版的没有是吧？
<pityonline> roylez_: 5.0.0 已经有这个函数了？
<roylez_> pityonline: 4.3我记得就有
<roylez_> pityonline: 好像以前在4.0没有，去掉吧，现在已经找不到那么老的zsh了
<pityonline> roylez_: 按理说如果我用的 zsh 已经有这个了，就可以去掉定义，直接调用，但为啥会报错 command not found 呢？
<roylez_> pityonline: locate is-at-least
<roylez_> pityonline: 这个是个在function path里面的文件，没有预加载是不能用的
<pityonline> roylez_: 嗯，有的
<nopcall> Debian里的键盘灵敏度能修改么？ 我觉得我键盘最近都有连发的兆头了。。
<pityonline> roylez_: 如果保留 is-at-least 定义，启动时不报错，但在 bash 里 source .zshrc 会报 18 行语法错误
<roylez_> pityonline: 永远不要用 bash 去source .zshrc
<roylez_> nopcall: 该换键盘了
<nopcall> = =## 不可能  我的机械键盘 不舍得啊
<pityonline> roylez_: 明白了。zsh 里的 . 你没做特定定义吧？或者它和 bash 里不太一样？不能用 . 来代替 source 命令？
<roylez_> pityonline: zsh的 . 跟bash的 . 不一样
<nopcall> 不知道是不是天冷了 手慢了 还是什么原因  最近输入命令感觉老是打错 都是多打某个字符
<pityonline> roylez_: 哦，我说呢，怪不得 . .zshrc 提示找不到文件
<pityonline> roylez_: 在我这里还是不太对，我注释掉了 is-at-least 函数定义，然后启动 zsh 时就提示两处 is-at-least 调用找不到命令，然后我添加了 autoload -U is-at-least 又提示 undefined builtin autoload -XU
<roylez_> pityonline: 我这里也一样，奇怪
<adam8157> \rs: 你拿笔记本啥型号?
<pityonline> roylez_: 怪了，如果我把那两处 is-at-least 调用也注释掉，估计会损失一部分功能
<roylez_> pityonline: 位置不对
<roylez_> pityonline: autoload -U is-at-least往后移就好了
<pityonline> roylez_: 哦，我的在 4.3.11 里
<ppppp> 这里的人好少啊
<pityonline> roylez_: is-at-least 必须出现在那两处调用前面哦，否则还会提示那两行找不到命令
<roylez_> pityonline: 挪到 fpath= 的后面就差不多
<pityonline> roylez_: 果然！居然有优先加载
<alvin_rxg> PROMPT_DIRTRIM=2
<pityonline> roylez_: 你的 zsh 里 git 可以定义更多状态吗？比如 added，deleted，modified，renamed，unmerged，untracked？
<roylez_> pityonline: 可以，懒得写
<roylez_> pityonline: 现在觉得够了
<pityonline> roylez_: 我只是看别人写的那个挺好玩儿的，所以问问
<roylez_> pityonline: 我这个其实功能挺简单的，但是够用
<pityonline> roylez_: 嗯。你看看这个 https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh/blob/master/themes/smt.zsh-theme
<kk> pityonline ⇪ ti: oh-my-zsh/themes/smt.zsh-theme at master · robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh · GitHub
<pityonline> roylez_: 我就是不知道他定义的那些状态是借助 oh my zsh 的 git 插件来实现还是直接一个 theme 就可以实现
<roylez_> pityonline: 不喜欢这样的，用unicode在里面，玩意遇到个没unicode支持的终端，就嗝屁了
<roylez_> pityonline: 应该是直接source就可以用
 * adam8157 gtalk总掉!!
<pityonline> roylez_: 且不要管他是不是弄花哨的字体，看他的功能实现
<roylez_> pityonline: 呵呵，不想看，要开会了
<roylez_> adam8157: 不上gtalk没压力
<pityonline> roylez_: 啊，那你忙吧，我学习一下。多谢了
 * pityonline 了解了，oh my zsh 那个 smt 的 theme 还依赖了一个 git.zsh 的文件
<Inode_lf> 你好
<roylez_> adam8157: 啊蛋李
<adam8157> roylez_: 拉拉乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 屙蛋李
<adam8157> roylez_: 拉乐乐
<adam8157> 哈哈哈
<roylez_> adam8157: 下个蛋给我看看
<adam8157> roylez_: 高管又开会呢?
<roylez_> adam8157: 没开成
<roylez_> adam8157: 我下一个背包就这牌了
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥牌
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/gregory-gregory-imlay-22-outdoor-backpack-39-99-about-330.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Gregory 格里高利 Imlay 22 户外双肩背包 22L　$39.99（$6.17邮费，约￥370）»什么值得买
<adam8157> roylez_: 潮男
<ofan> 潮席
<xrosnight> 有没有人在会python的朋友，给我个hint吧。
<ofan> xrosnight: 啥
<cleamoon> kk
<cleamoon> 怎么最近都这么安静呀？大家都去储蓄食物准备冬眠了吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 还在玩 hacker 么？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 卡住了...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 然后你再学个 socket 或者 scripting language 就很强了 :D
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 明显不会...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 就简单的，能基本的网络操作就可以了…
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 这么想吧，写了一堆，就是挂着一个 curl 在那里玩 :D
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我看很多人弄lisp或sheme那类的语言，那个比较好吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你有时间就学学看呗。然后自己判断好不好的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, scripting就卡了，还没到curl呢
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: curl -I www.google.com 这种也算吧…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 想编什么东西的时候经常找不到合适的内置函数...而且没用过那些函数也就不知道她们都是什么用的...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 应该不算吧...
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 就比如，lambda，到现在也不明白...似乎和sheme里的lambda有很大区别...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 先学个能让你快速做点小玩具的语言吧
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我可以用c...
<alvin_rxg> 那先刷一堆 get 请求先 :D
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 学校里有个老师很SB
<alvin_rxg> yo?
<kk>  06:06
<ofan> cleamoon: 你学编程？
<cleamoon> 回来了
<cleamoon> ofan, 我还是高中生
<cleamoon> ofan, 明年选课
<ofan> cleamoon: 啥 你不是学商科
<cleamoon> ofan, 商不需要上大学去学吧
<ofan> 高中学商科？
<cleamoon> ofan, 学商上大学就是等着被洗脑
<cleamoon> ofan, 自学呀
<piggybox> 高中好轻松啊
<ofan> 这咋自学
<cleamoon> piggybox, 一般般啦
<cleamoon> ofan, 编程怎么学商就怎么学呀...
<cleamoon> ofan, 你学的是什么来的？
<ofan> cleamoon: 商科基本就是文科
<piggybox> 商科基础知识还是可以自学的
<ofan> cleamoon: cs
<ofan> piggybox: 你们公司招实习不
<piggybox> ofan: 那也不一定，marketing里统计用得很多
<piggybox> ofan: 我一个人哪有公司
<ofan> piggybox: 那些统计高中知识就够
<cleamoon> ofan, 纯商是文科，金融是文理综合
<ofan> piggybox: freelancer？
<cleamoon> ofan, 我现在商学还缺会计，不过我不打算考
<cleamoon> ofan, cs好玩吗？
<ofan> cleamoon: 不好玩
<piggybox> ofan: 更别说金融了，那些模型数学和物理PhD才够
<piggybox> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> piggybox: 这么牛
<cleamoon> ofan, ...那你为什么选
<ofan> freelancer 收入不够稳定吧
<cleamoon> piggybox, 那些都是很高的金融了...
<ofan> cleamoon: 那选什么，酒店管理？
<ofan> 学金融没前途
<cleamoon> piggybox, 一般不用那麽高吧
<cleamoon> ofan, 你觉得engineering physics怎么样？
<piggybox> cleamoon: 别的金融就是做sales
<piggybox> cleamoon: 做sales要天分的，不是书本上能学会的
<ofan> cleamoon: 学物理得数学好
<cleamoon> piggybox, 可以是风险管理，项目评估之类的...sales真的是比测试还苦b的工作...
<cleamoon> ofan, 那个没问题的...关键是这个科好不好？
<piggybox> 理论物理是对数学要求很高，试验物理还好
<piggybox> cleamoon: 所以sales赚得多啊
<ofan> cleamoon: 你试试就知道了
<cleamoon> piggybox, 死的也快
<cleamoon> ofan, 试完了后悔怎么办...
<ofan> 物理的一般来说不好找工作
<ofan> 学术n年没进展
<piggybox> 试验物理还是挺好找的
<cleamoon> 不是说了是engineering physics吗...可以叫工程物理的诡异的东西...
<piggybox> 数理计算机在美国都算很好找工作的专业
<ofan> 数学物理都难出师
<cleamoon> ofan, 如果出师了呢？
<ofan> enginerring就是engineering，应该算在technology里
<ofan> cleamoon: 出师了就牛逼了
<piggybox> cleamoon: 你去了解一下都课程目录不就知道是哪个方向的了
<ofan> 基本数学，编程，硬件都会搞
<cleamoon> piggybox, 所有方向...所有东西都学...
<cleamoon> piggybox, 要是有方向我就不犹豫了...
<cleamoon> ofan, 数学学得似乎不很深，编程课就只有java，c和python，硬件就不知道了...
<ofan> 物理学这个？
<piggybox> 那也很实用了嘛
<cleamoon> 哦，对了，我这个推断是前3年的课...后2年的课不知道都有什么...学校不公布...
<cleamoon> piggybox, 就是怕样样会，没一样精呀...
<piggybox> 那还好啊，基础课嘛，本来就是什么都学一些
<cleamoon> 就只知道大学后2年要从数学、计算机、纳米、物理、机器人、AI、材料和工程力学里选一个...具体什么课就不知道了...
<ofan> 你这是什么专业
<cleamoon> piggybox, 这么杂的基础课正常吗...为什么他们的介绍里都写着可以向所有方向发展呀...那不和蓝翔一样吗...
<cleamoon> ofan, engineering physics呀
<piggybox> 我觉得挺正常
<ofan> 学得太杂了
<cleamoon> piggybox, 哦...你学的是什么呢？
<cleamoon> ofan, 当然不可能都选了..
<cleamoon> ofan, 只不过有那么多可选的就很恐怖了...
<piggybox> cleamoon: 我以前学信息系统的
<ofan> cleamoon: 这些都是跨领域的
<piggybox> cleamoon: 现在很多这种交叉学科，要学的基础也多
<cleamoon> piggybox, 和cs差不多吗？
<cleamoon> ofan, 学这些东西能找到工作吗...
<piggybox> cleamoon: cs和business的交叉
<cleamoon> 而且为什么斯德哥尔摩没有一个学校有数学科呀.......
<cleamoon> piggybox, 听起来不错呀
<ofan> cleamoon: 不知道，看找什么工作了
<piggybox> cleamoon: 这取决于你是想只读本科然后工作还是想进一步深造
<cleamoon> piggybox, 根本就不可能只读本科...都是5年本硕连读的...
<cleamoon> ofan, 估计是研发类的
<ofan> 研发不太可能
<ofan> 码农什么的到可以
<cleamoon> ofan, .......
<cleamoon> ofan, 那研发的都学什么？
<ofan> cleamoon: 读个phd，发点paper
<ofan> cleamoon: 必须在某个领域有研究的
<cleamoon> ofan, ........phd........那个要好长好长时间呀........
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-21
<mengfei> 早……
<difan> 下午好
<mengfei> difan: 你肉身翻墙了？在哪里啊？
<difan> mengfei: 1. 你是哪位 2. 我两年前就不再国内了
<mengfei> 哦，两年前我还没怎么挂irc，挂irc就这一两年的事，一直挂着不发言，菜鸟一个……
<mengfei> 我基本天天都 在
<difan> 要不是我在这破公司，我根本不上Irc
<whi5key> 早上好
<whi5key> 有人在芬兰没，求直播SLUSH啊
<whi5key> 噗，还是去#jollamobile看看好了
<mengfei> irc中文频道人是越来越少了，现在都跑到qq群了，以前在irc的好几个都在qq群里猫着不挂irc了，我现在挂着irc，虚拟机里也挂着qq……
<whi5key> 哇，开虚拟机挂啊
<whi5key> 对了哦，求qq群啊
<whi5key> mengfei 求qq群号
<mengfei> 每天开机后就开着vbox，一般开一个xp，一个arch32位的，我主系统用的arch+ubuntu+win7都是64位的……，一般用arch
<whi5key> 好耐操的机器啊。。。
 * slucx iceweasel 一开webqq就挂
<ggenio> 早～
<MeaCulpa> 早
<blambin> 早
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早.
<slucx> 都比我晚啊
<sunwilston> 早
 * imadper arch把gnu-netcat给换成openbsd-netcat了...
 * imadper 换来换去搞毛呀!
<imadper> imtxc: 早.
<imtxc> imadper: 早啊 俺复活了
<imadper> imtxc: 复活 == 诈尸
<imtxc> imadper: 以后得病再也不去医院了……
<imadper> adam8157_away: 这么早, 蛋蛋壕
<imadper> imtxc: 我除了一次肠炎, 一次水痘, 然后没去医院治过病.
<adam8157> imadper: 这还早?
<imadper> adam8157: 对你来说, 挺早的.
<imtxc> imadper: 前两天去了，挂了个北大医学院的砖家，靠，问了我我的症状之后，死老头就开始查书查了20分钟，然后给我开药了……
<imadper> imtxc: 他看的是小说. sb
<imtxc> imadper: 那书上写 要什么切开，他说哦，对，你去请假吧，这个得切开……
<imtxc> imadper: 查书还当着我的面查
 * slucx  兄弟们木有用iceseasel的啊？
<imadper> imtxc: ............. 没查百度算是不错了.
<imadper> slucx: adam8157 用.
<imtxc> imadper: 老头不会
<slucx> adam8157: 阿当，你用iceseasel吗？
<adam8157> slucx: 用啊
<slucx> adam8157: webqq不挂？
<adam8157> slucx: 没有qq...
<imtxc> imadper: 当时我想一拳把死老头锤扁了，老子嗓子中毒不能说话，丫一个耳鼻喉科的砖家耳朵背得什么都听不见……
<imadper> webqq挂, 跟你用啥浏览器关系不大. 他是独立的就挂了....
<slucx> adam8157: 你就打开webqq就行
<adam8157> slucx: 回家给你试, 现在没那环境
<imadper> imtxc: .......中毒... 少侠, 找个妹子帮你解毒呀.
<adam8157> slucx: 我笔记本是sid, 公司是fedora
<slucx> imadper: 不知道是哪里不兼容，谁知道他网站用了啥东西
<imtxc> imadper: 问问 是不是你们北京人去看病的话很便宜啊
<slucx> adam8157: 嗯，chromium没事
<imadper> imtxc: 反正我去不起.
<adam8157> imadper: http://corp.gree.net/cn/zh-cn/  这家找我... 不搭噶嘛
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y GREE Beijing, Co., Ltd
<imadper> imtxc: 我只有在广州才敢看病.
<imtxc> imadper: 你不是北京人么
<imadper> adam8157: 互联网公司诶....
<imadper> adam8157: 日本聚逸株式会社      这个是嘈点吗?
<zzmfish> 我一次感冒发热，医生看了症状后说“书上说你这样浑身没力是发烧，你为什么没发烧啊？”我说不知道。然后医生问我“你想开什么药？”我无语。后来医生开了感冒药，我没拿药就走了。
<imadper> adam8157: 我擦, 看走眼了, 是软件公司.
<imadper> adam8157: 有美术类!!! 我让我妹子去投简历!!!
<imtxc> imadper: NND 到底发不发你妹子的照片
<imadper> imtxc: 肯定不发呀. 还用问? 天真!
<imadper> adam8157: 那个公司让你过去干啥? 手机游戏开发?
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯
<adam8157> imadper: 不知道为啥找我
<imadper> adam8157: 估计是让你过去当前台.
<imadper> adam8157: 技术岗位, 都不适合你呀.
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯, 只好当manager了
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<imtxc> 请教一下，社保卡这玩意儿怎么用？
<imtxc> 能不能给优惠点？
<pan_> 是啊
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我就问下，家里windows公司用ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393598 在家里下了个5G的文件，准备拷到公司，怎么弄？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-11-21 9:35
<pan_> oldpan
<oldpan> 移动硬盘
<imtxc> zzmfish: 好像医生都是这样的？
<imtxc> zzmfish: 记得上次是敲什么病来着，然后那货说有可能是啥病我忘了，反正给我开了很多检查，结果每个检查结果都和那个病的症状不一样，他给我下的结论还是那个病……
<pan_> d
<imadper> adam8157: 健腹轮超给力的.
<adam8157> imadper: 必须的
<Guest40715> 那是
<imadper> adam8157: 肌肉酸死了... 不过最近吃太多, 肚子都鼓了, 自己都看不下去了...
<adam8157> imadper: 悠着点儿
<imadper> adam8157: 悠着点儿吃还是悠着点儿练? lol
<adam8157> imadper: 都
<imadper> adam8157: .
<MeaCulpa> ..
<ggenio> 为毛deluge还是不能用megnets。只能换其他的client了，靠～
<adam8157> ggenio: transmission的feature比较多 还可以web, cli控制, 居家旅行必备
<MeaCulpa> mlnet
<ggenio> adam8157: transmission在我的机器上会间歇性崩溃，所以才改用deluge的。现在再换回去看看。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那个除了ed2k都不咋样
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那个，主要是被敌对势力干得凶
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 但是web cli控制，那个很早就有，隐蔽...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯, 不过协议方面的feature支持太少..
<MeaCulpa> 也是最早支持大文件的ed2k客户端，我装linux的初衷
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: lol
<Guest40715> ?
<Guest40715> adam8157!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，那个的dev已经心灰意冷了，不过作为Ocaml+汇编的例子倒是很鲜明
<adam8157> Guest40715: ?
<Guest40715> 刚从网上下了你的配置文件
<adam8157> Guest40715: =,=
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 打什么时候流行github放dotfile的...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 晓不得, 没啥别的可放 lol
<Guest40715> adam8157: freenode 能注册用户名？
<adam8157> Guest40715: 能
<Guest40715> 去看看
<adam8157> Guest40715: 你不会是pp吧
<Guest40715> pp……
 * slucx 求翻墙
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Tweak 无法登陆设置 tweak 登陆设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393605 装了Tweak，发现 “调整”——“登陆设置” 里面所有的选项全部都是 灰色的无法点选，请问如何调整啊？ 不好意思不会发截图； 另外 我们经常需要做各种图表报告，但发现liberoffice 的 calc …
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 买卖来了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 啥
<slucx> MeaCulpa: ofan 在墙外？
<iamfbi> hello
<kk> iamfbi, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<ofan> slucx: 干嘛
<slucx> ofan: 墙外的网络是不是很爽歪歪啊
<iamfbi> quit
<BluebirdShao> desktop 版本的 iso 能不能够用来做网络安装的？
<BluebirdShao> 在我的实验中失败了，提示 mirror 错误，又或者 mirror 路径错误之类的
<imadper> imtxc: http://music.baidu.com/song/31094537
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 元芳 你怎么看-冷漠_百度音乐-最有影响力的音乐媒体
<imtxc> imadper: 听着跟小沈阳样的
<imtxc> 你怎么听这种
<imadper> imtxc: 我没听, 我看见了, 就给你发过来了....
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: 有啥在线听歌的平台没有....
<imtxc> imadper: 豆瓣FM
<imadper> imtxc: 想试听一些歌.
<Guest9186> st
<imadper> imtxc: 不要随机的,我要指定的...
<imtxc> imadper: 那度娘音乐也行啊？
<imadper> imtxc: 今天点不开他的音乐盒了
<imtxc> 。。
<imadper> 擦, 听首歌, 还得要moon light
<Hdt> 昨天开始webqq收到消息开始延迟了，有和我一样的吗？
<slucx> Hdt: 正在找替代品
<Hdt> slucx什么替代品？
<slucx> qq
<Hdt> slucx 目前没哪个能取代qq吧
<abine1> 安装Ubuntu12.10后，拆硬盘到另外一台机器上，无法启动
<imadper> Hdt: libqq-pidgin 升级了. 现在比较稳定.
<sunwilston> abine1: 是GPT分区吧
<abine1> 在别的机器无法识别安装有Ubuntu的硬盘了
<Hdt> imadper 500人qq群能看到昵称吗？
<abine1> 不知是什么分区
<imadper> Hdt: 管这么多...
<abine1> 系统自动默认的
<sunwilston> abine1: 默认就是GPT
<imadper> Hdt: 我没加啥群, 不知道
 * imadper qq群到500人得多乱呀...
<Hdt> imadper 哦，不乱的，热闹
<abine1> 安装的时候，选择加密了
<abine1> 还有用了LVM
<Hdt> 1000 qq群都出来了
<abine1> 所以在别的机器上无法识别了
<sunwilston> abine1: 不要选加密
<abine1> 以前用Ubuntu12.04没有加密，
<abine1> 把硬盘拆了，装到别的机器照常可以使用
<imtxc> QQ 群不能引用昵称，人多了一说话，不知道谁跟谁说呢
<abine1> QQ群可以临时聊天啊
<sunwilston> abine1: 那就不要选加密
<abine1> 加密了
<sunwilston> 有重要的数据？
<abine1> 在原有的机器上开机的时候是黑屏的
<abine1> 屏幕全部是黑的
<sunwilston> 我的机子上也出现过这种情况
<abine1> 键盘灯也不亮
<imadper> qq群聊天体验真心不如irc...
<sunwilston> 我的本本有efi，
<sunwilston> 可能是这个原因吧
<huntxu> imadper: 喲
<huntxu> roylez: 無尾樂
<ofan> imadper: qq裙里没你基友
<imadper> huntxu: 爞
<sunwilston> ofan: 你倒是天天在线啊
<imadper> ofan: 但是有妹子.
<imadper> sunwilston: ofan他职业聊irc的.
<huntxu> imadper: 不給妹子注冊gtalk
<huntxu> imadper: 你真失敗
<ofan> imadper: 你妹子其实是男的
<imadper> huntxu: 我妹子用gtalk呀.
<ofan> imadper: 别骗自己了
<imadper> ofan: 滚粗!
<imadper> ofan: 你们全家都是男的.
<NathanChao> 。。。。。。
<palomino|working> ......
<abine1> sunwilston: 你也加密了么？
<sunwilston> abine1: 没有啊
<abine1> 加密后，启动的时候是黑屏
<imadper> qiao: 昨天, chaoyang 跟我说了point了!
<ofan> imadper: 那是你的梦想
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: 我的梦想是啥? 是你全家都是男的??? 我擦... 你这重口了吧...
<qiao> imadper, ?
<abine1> 不会在显示屏上有任何东西
<sunwilston> abine1: 万一系统不行了，挂在别的系统下就看不到数据了！
<imadper> qiao: 中午跟你说.
<qiao> imadper, ok
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 加密要的就是这种效果了
<imadper> qiao: 为啥我们现在这么忙... chaoyang一语道破呀.
<ofan> imadper: 梦想你家全是男的
<imadper> ofan: lol
<sunwilston> abine1:  我没这么高的安全要求
<abine1> 拆硬盘挂到别的机器也无法看到数据
<abine1> 开机的需要先输入启动密钥
<sunwilston> 再说也影响访问速度
<abine1> 不然，系统是不会启动的
<sunwilston> 这个当然了！
<ggenio> transmission无法设置proxy吗？
<imtxc> imadper: ofan 你俩又在gaoji
<abine1> 在正确输入启动密钥之前，系统不会显示任何东西，
<abine1> 连键盘状态灯都不会亮的
<abine1> 屏幕是黑屏
<sunwilston> 你有重要数据？
<abine1> 就算人家物理接触到你的电脑也无法从硬盘里到数据
<abine1> 木有
<qiao> imadper, 我也不知到啊。。。
<qiao> imadper, 刚上wc了
<abine1> 木有重要数据
<abine1> 刚刚安装的
<sunwilston> 拿到root密码也没用的
<abine1> 嗯，
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<hamo> imadper: 色象
<abine1> ROOT密码和启动密钥不一养
<abine1> 不一样
<sunwilston> 这个当然了
 * hamo 不一样啊不一样...
<sunwilston> 不然也没意义了
<abine1> 蛤蟆
<abine1> 你的机机呢？
<abine1> 我是说bot
<sunwilston> 什么？
<abine1> 我在跟hamo说话
<sunwilston> abine1: ubuntu 12.04真心好用啊
<abine1> sunwilston: 我安装啦
<sunwilston> abine1: 我以前用gentoo 太不省心了
<imadper> hamo: .色蛤蟆.
<sjd_zeus> 哀
<hamo> abine1: ...
<sjd_zeus> goagent居然需要翻墙后才能上主页
<imadper> abine1: 你管hamo要鸡鸡?? 他是受呀!
<hamo> abine1: 不提供机机外借服务
<imadper> abine1: hamo有没有那东西都得两说.
<hamo> imadper: 滚！
<abine1> 我说的是BOT
<abine1> 蛤蟆以前有个bot
<imadper> hamo: 心情不好. 让我多黑你几句吧...
<hamo> imadper: 直接黑蛋蛋去...
<abine1> imadper: 你钱包掉了？
<hamo> imadper: 看得见摸得着的黑才爽
<imadper> hamo: 他有op
<imadper> abine1: 没...
<imadper> hamo: .... 你真有经验...
<abine1> sunwilston: 我本来想用12.04的
<abine1> 但是，12.04的内核不支持我的处理器
<sunwilston> abine1: 你不是在用了吗？
<abine1> 所以无法安装
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Distribution Release: Linux Mint 14 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393609 这个不用我多说了，GNOME2和GNOME3的衍生版，下载地址 http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=07573 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2012-11-21 11:06
<sunwilston> 什么处理器？
<abine1> 我现在是把12.04的硬盘拆到笔记本上用
<imtxc> hamo: 看得见摸得着，高级黑啊
<abine1> 我刚买的AMD A10 5800K
<abine1> APU
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, hamo绝对gaoji黑!
<sunwilston> 哦
<abine1> 无法安装12.04的
<abine1> 可以安装12.10系统
<sunwilston> 太另类了
<sunwilston> 那就直接12.10
<palomino|working> cpu太新老版本不支持吧
<abine1> 我的笔记本现在无法使用12.10 的系统
<abine1> 嗯，
<abine1> 老的机器可以用老的版本
<abine1> 新的机器用新的版本
<abine1> 不过还好了
<abine1> 每个版本用一个硬盘
<abine1> 12.04一个硬盘
<abine1> 12.10一个硬盘
<abine1> win7一个硬盘
<abine1> 三个系统是独立的
<BluebirdShao> abine1: 你妹呀，你家卖硬盘的
<abine1> 木有卖硬盘
<abine1> 买硬盘就有‘
<qiao> imadper, 你又接新活了？
<sunwilston> 现在没用的硬盘我也很多
<abine1> BluebirdShao: 多个系统共存在一个硬盘上容易出问题
<abine1> 我都已经挂掉两个硬盘了
<abine1> 一个1TB的硬盘
<sunwilston> abine1: 是的，独立的硬盘安装系统好
<sunwilston> 我有一个2TB的硬盘
<abine1> 里面的数据恢复几天
<abine1> 好多都找不会来
<abine1> 就是被win7给害的
<abine1> 开机自动把无法识别的linux硬盘给格式化了
<abine1> 进去发现整个硬盘都是空的
<jusss> 国外有个geek在五块硬盘上装了200多个os
<sunwilston> abine1: 是的，一个硬盘安装多系统，风险太高了
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 所以我才选择这样
<abine1> 以前我也是一个硬盘安装多个系统
<oldpan> linux 最后装啊
<abine1> 现在用的win7是不给联网络的
<abine1> 我就用来处理视频
<imadper> qiao: 不是, 是一个bug, 里面一串patch, 不同的patch有不同的问题....
<imadper> qiao: 那tm分明就是17个bug
<abine1> oldpan: 最后装也是会出问题的
<qiao> imadper, 看来你接到了一个很好的任务。。。
<abine1> 硬盘出问题，很让人头痛
<abine1> 硬盘不值钱，是里面的数据重要
<abine1> 现在好了。
<abine1> 安装一个基本的系统
<abine1> 用来上网
<abine1> 里面神马重要数据都没有
<abine1> 随便折腾
<qiao> imadper, 看来是不想让你轻松的走呢～
<abine1> 也不怕系统出问题了
<imadper> qiao: 轻松不轻松, 周我都是我的最后一天.
<imadper> qiao: 周五
<qiao> imadper, 也是，就剩两天了。。。
<hamo> imadper: 恭喜恭喜
<jusss> imadper: 你要离开帽子了
<imadper> hamo: :-)
<imadper> jusss: .
<jusss> imadper: 恭喜
<hamo> imadper: 改成去哪gaoji啊？
<jusss> imadper: 去百度
<imadper> hamo: 回学校上学去.
<abine1> imadper: 要自己小黄了？
<hamo> imadper: 逃离蛋蛋的魔抓了
<imadper> jusss: no. 我有节操.
<imadper> hamo: 我从没跟adam同组过.
<imadper> abine1: ??
<abine1> 小黄就是私奔了
<hamo> abine1: imadper 绝对是大黄！
<abine1> 嘿嘿
<imadper> hamo: 唉... 懒得说你
<abine1> 律师解读——未经授权复制发行计算机软件500张/份即涉刑
<woju> libqq-pidgin不好用啊，一登录就反应安全中心发现您的帐号存在安全风险，为了确保您的虚拟财产安全
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 碰到个挫事 grep 加个 -i就能匹配到 不加就不行 其实都是一样的
<abine1> 用Ubuntu系统忘记密码怎么办？
<abine1> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-help/user-forgottenpassword.html
<kk> abine1 ⇪ ti: I forgot my password!
 * slucx GMAIL 不能通过imap收信了吗？
<abine1> 不知道哦
<abine1> 没有用Gmail了
<abine1> 都没有人用电子邮件了
<abine1> 里面有很多广告的
<abine1> 以前的Hotmail垃圾邮件最多了
<abine1> 我记得我用的第一个HOTmail邮箱
<abine1> 开起来里面全是垃圾邮件
<slucx> adam8157: 阿当，你怎样收发邮件的？ exim4 + fetchmail + emacs 吗？
<abine1> 直接丢弃了
<jusss> slucx: 他是mutt
<slucx> jusss: 为毛要用mutt啊？
<jusss> slucx: 因为他是vim
<slucx> jusss: 记得阿当是emacs党
<jusss> adam8157: 你是emacs党？
<adam8157> slucx: offlineimap + mutt
<adam8157> slucx: jusss hell not
<slucx> adam8157: 你用imap方式正常？
<adam8157> slucx: 嗯
<slucx> adam8157: 知道了
 * adam8157 mutt + offlineimap + msmtp
<slucx> adam8157: 我邮件不多，直接exim4+fetchmail就行了
<adam8157> slucx: 邮件不多还exim4....
<slucx> adam8157: 配置简单，我现在是不折腾原则
<slucx> adam8157: 要不也不换成大便stable
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04Server版安装desktop组件之后配置可以使用xmanager连接? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393617 请问一下 关于12.04Server的服务器安装desktop组件之后使用xmanager 在 /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf 文件末尾添加下述内容： [XDMCPServer] enabled=true 相同的配置 但是有几台服务器仍然不能 …
<slucx> adam8157: fetchmail: connection to imap.gmail.com:imap [74.125.25.109/143] failed: Connection timed out.
<adam8157> slucx: 我这儿好的
<slucx> adam8157: 好吧
 * slucx 果断去吃饭了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 一定是你挫
<MeaCulpa> slucx: gmail显然可以imap
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 你被墙扇了
 * MeaCulpa fetchmail direct imap
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛facebook广告...一不小心就点进了老外猎艳的聊天室里
<palomino|working> 被猎了? , MeaCulpa
<adam8157> palomino|working: lol
<slucx> 我怎么知道我在聊天室里away了没啊
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • Ext4或者Btrfs是HDD的拯救者？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393619 话说有没有人做过测试 能证明Ext4和BTRFS对于传统温彻斯特硬盘的优化？ 起因是这样的： 我和别人在讨论SSD的问题 底下有人来一句： HDD的小文件性能什么时候不够用？ 我回答他： 系统操作 …
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: ... vimperator不小行过去的...上面都是妹子等老外挑呢
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 那么好的网站啊
<duyue> slucx: 用whois
<slucx> duyue: ?
<adam8157> freeflying: 恁的gmail挂了?
<duyue> slucx: "我怎么知道我在聊天室里away了没啊"
<freeflying> adam8157: 为啥
<slucx> duyue: 哦，这样能看出来？
<adam8157> freeflying: 看你在twitter上问
<freeflying> adam8157: 我那是称赞gmail啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦 你的意思是比web gmail 好用的本地客户端?
 * adam8157 重度依赖mutt, 前几天被迫用yahoo web, 浑身上下难受
<duyue> slucx: /whois duyue 看我的
<freeflying> adam8157: 没那个email客户端有gmail好用的了
<slucx> duyue: 知道了，如果不加原因，就是回来了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ? GMail你都能忍？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 我已经受不了其它任何客户端了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 谁用谁知道
<slucx> adam8157: 亲，fetchmail收的邮件我怎么读啊？
<adam8157> slucx: mutt
<slucx> adam8157: 汗，只能用这个啊，就不能直接读吗？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你可以的...我浏览器开了gmail慢死不说，北都找不到，都是链接...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 这个问题作为geek你还好意思问啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 翻墙/代理难道不是基本功呢嘛
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我是说gmail网页UI我不喜欢
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你想怎样
<sjd_zeus> 唉，还是天朝忒贼了
<sjd_zeus> 翻墙出去上传goagent的appid没任何问题，在本地各种问题不断
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如果才能默认使用libre 打开doc ,docx文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393621 安装了永中office ,所有doc ,docx文件默认图标都变成了永中，双击默认使用永中打开。如何才能使所有doc 文件默认使用libreoffice打开，且图标也变成lobreoffice的？ 统计信息:  …
<abine1> 买3770K还是买FX8350呢？
<abine1> 这两种处理器哪一个比较好？
<palomino|working> 当然3770k好了。。
<palomino|working> 不是一个级别的阿
<slucx> adam8157: 我就不明白了，exim4负责发送，fetchmail负责接收，为啥我就不能直接读呢？
<adam8157> slucx: 嗯, 网卡负责发送视频流, 网卡负责接收视频流, 你为啥就不能肉眼识别二进制视频流呢?
<slucx> adam8157: 汗
<palomino|working> .... , adam8157
<palomino|working> matrix里的人就可以... , adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: 所以 slucx 需要加强自身技术修养
<palomino|working> 加油 , slucx
 * slucx  表示压力很大
<abine1> palomino|working: 那E3 1275V2呢
<MeaCulpa> slucx: +U
<palomino|working> no idea , abine1
<abine1> 这个和3770K的规格一样的
<palomino|working> 3770k可以随便超。。
<adam8157> \rs: 你的超级本是啥型号
<slucx> adam8157:
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/lnxinfo/v3r0m0/index.jsp?topic=%2Fliaat%2Fliaatkvmsecvirtviewer.htm
<slucx> adam8157: mull怎么知道fetchmail把邮件收到哪里了？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 这里的文档如何能下载下来
<adam8157> slucx: 指定
<slucx> adam8157: mutt会新建一个目录，但是fetchmail收的放到哪里了？
<adam8157> slucx: 配置
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 命令行在当前路径打开文件目录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393627 Code: $ xdg-open . 原文： http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/11549/opens-a-filedirectory-or-url-in-the-users-preferred-application?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Command-line-fu+%28Command-Line-Fu%29 统计信息: 发表于  …
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: Print to PDF
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: WebZip
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: wget
 * itrufeng 大家在lin'xu
<iGoogle> \rs: 啥超级本
 * itrufeng 大家在linux分区，给自己存放文件单独分的区是啥呀。
<worm> itrufeng: 是 /home吧？
 * itrufeng 大家怎么分区呀一般。我害怕分/home里 以后重做系统后，一些桌面用户配置会用以前的
<iGoogle> 不是分区，是挂载点。 itrufeng
<iGoogle> 不挂载就是
<worm> /一个，/home一个，/usr一个就好了
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 嗯 呢你大部分放到哪 自己的文件
<\rs> iGoogle: http://maskray.me/blog/2012-07-25-svt13117ecs-gentoo
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: MaskRay | SVT13117ECS上Gentoo安装记(含内核配置)
<iGoogle> 分/usr是十年前的系统吧
<worm> 担心会把配置文件带到新的系统的话……无所谓吧……
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 没个简单的方法啊
<worm> 配置文件主要是在/home/user/里面的隐藏文件，和/etc里面的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你当18M做慈善的啊
<worm> iGoogle: 我混合硬盘，/usr给SSD
<iGoogle> i5 ivy bridge，4G RAM，13.3/14  没其他显卡了？ \rs
<wangguohao> 学编程的来啊
<iGoogle> 这和我的一样哦。我这还有一个640  \rs
<wangguohao> ````
<iGoogle> worm: 。。。 gaoji
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 这个网页也太烂了啊
<iGoogle> freeflying: pdf printer
<\rs> iGoogle: 只有核心顯卡
<worm> 反正/usr里面的东西又不会经常被修改，所以读取速度很重要。
<iGoogle> \rs: 那比我的还差嘛。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 存心的
<worm> 然后为啥不把它放到SSD里面呢？32G够了。也不算很贵。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 居讨厌这种用frame的
<itrufeng> 谢谢哦
<itrufeng> 吼吼吼
<iGoogle> \rs: 文章真仔细。你搞教学的吧。 lol
<MichaelChen> 大家好
<kk> MichaelChen, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<iGoogle> worm: 你那ssd。能明显感觉快不。
<iGoogle> 内存大，还不如全部预加载。
<MichaelChen> 我在DN2800MT主板上安装ubuntu 12.04 ，发现就好像windows 没有安装 DirectX 的效果一样
<\rs> iGoogle: cs
<iGoogle> MichaelChen: 显卡受限驱动
<MichaelChen> lspci 打印信息 atom 的集成显卡也有啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 否则18摸吃什么
<iGoogle> \rs: 不记得这缩写
<freeflying> iGoogle: 写个爬虫，把这里的文章都搞下来
<\rs> iGoogle: computer science
<iGoogle> 没js的，就可以。 freeflying
<MichaelChen> Atom N2800 @ 1.86GHz x 4 的处理器
<iGoogle> WWW::Mechanize
<iGoogle> atom的，就那样吧。猜想。 MichaelChen
<freeflying> iGoogle: 有js你就爬不了啊
<iGoogle> 我只会 WWW::Mechanize。不支持js
<MichaelChen> 哦？？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: wget -H -r --level=0 -k -p URL 下来自己慢慢啃
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: wget 还是有这个恶心的 frame
<iGoogle> wget抓，不要这么多参数吧
<freeflying> 这种网页看着烦
<MichaelChen> wget 可以断点续传吗
<iGoogle> frame的。是不好看。
<iGoogle> 可以
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 那是
<MeaCulpa> frame就是存心破抓网页的
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 对哦。
<iGoogle> 故意搞复杂
<freeflying> iGoogle: 写爬虫
<iGoogle> 说了。跳不过js
<iGoogle> wget抓了，手动整理吧
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 爬不爬不是问题，问题是没需求，现在都是online
<iGoogle> online也不方便。
<MeaCulpa> 再说若不是纯静态的你没法抓全
<jyfl987> freeflying: 想抓什么？
<iGoogle> valac.org就方便。各种打包。支持下载。这才是好网站
<MeaCulpa> Enterprise嘛
<freeflying> jyfl987: 18摸上的文章
<freeflying> iGoogle: valac是啥
<MeaCulpa> 打印到PDF吧
<iGoogle> 一种语言。网站直接有devhelp的包。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 打印有限制的
<freeflying> iGoogle: gnome的vala?
<iGoogle> 是
<iGoogle> ibm-128的文章，也有些老了吧。
<freeflying> iGoogle: 这砣shit
<iGoogle> 说vala?
<freeflying> 显然啊
<iGoogle> 我用得蛮好。
<iGoogle> 顺手
<iGoogle> 虽然写起来靠猜。 lol
<freeflying> iGoogle: 你看过它生成的c代码没
<iGoogle> 大一点。
<iGoogle> 执行飞快就成啊
<iGoogle> freeflying: 你去看下synapse。那是vala的。效果比老旧的gtk好不是一点两点。
<iGoogle> 我是这样才用vala的
<freeflying> synapse是啥
<iGoogle> 一个软件
<freeflying> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synapse
<jyfl987> freeflying: 地址看看
<iGoogle> 安装执行，才体会
<freeflying> jyfl987: http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/lnxinfo/v3r0m0/index.jsp?topic=%2Fliaat%2Fliaatkvmsecvirtviewer.htm
<jyfl987> freeflying: 如果你会python或者java的话 用selenium抓 问题不大
<freeflying> jyfl987: selenium是啥？
<freeflying> jyfl987: 语言只会汉语啊
<jyfl987> freeflying: 是个框架 google他们用来做浏览器单元测试的
<jyfl987> freeflying: 直接起浏览器来跑 然后控制浏览器操作 用来测试他们的功能的
<jyfl987> 所以你当然可以用他来抓数据 我就用那个抓过微薄的数据
<freeflying> jyfl987: 看看先
<sjd_zeus> 请问shell.cjb.net ip多少
<jyfl987> ok
<jyfl987> freeflying: 如果你喜欢用c :] 阿里/淘宝 出过一个 domhunter什么的 用webkit来抓的 应该也可以满足你需求
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 你不如直接帮着写了。
<imtxc> roylez: 主席最近怎么不发视频了
<roylez> imtxc: 发去dooloo了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 拿刨子狠狠刨主席
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 那是控制浏览器的 不是序列的 如果是pyquery的我就帮写了
<roylez> palomino|working: 马掌抓不住刨子
<kk> 新 华北校区 • 哈哈 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393636 发一个朋友的朋友的。说他朋友有天去岳父家，喝酒后和岳父吵起来了。那哥们说了句，你再说我回家R你闺女去。老岳看了看他，很淡定的说了句，小子，有些事，能干不能说！多扎实的岳父。 发一个朋友的朋友的。说他朋友 …
<imadper> adam8157: 又是卡内基....
<ofan> roylez: 马蹄..
<jyfl987> 卡内裤
<imtxc> roylez: 这个嘟噜是你和蛤蟆搞的么？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: awk能转换日期这种工作么
<roylez> imtxc: en
<imtxc> roylez: ruby？
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 你自己都搞不定的，让 freeflying 自己搞。。。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 果然被你看穿了 你好厉害
<iGoogle> 你还需要看穿？lol
<imadper> adam8157: 真苨马闹腾....
<jyfl987> 啧啧 火眼金精
<imtxc> 。
<roylez> imtxc: .
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 啥意思
<iGoogle> 是多撸吧。 imtxc 你误解了。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 对对对
 * jyfl987 斌哥斌哥 你真了不得 禁锢咒再念 没改变 老孙的本色
<iGoogle> 本来主席是准备发布他的历史视频的。
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 小猪猪
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 就是我要分析日志 最后报表要把日期打出来 但是他们日志里是那种传统2b格式
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我想转换成y-m-d h:m:s这种 但是不想用外部命令了
 * jyfl987 拔一根毫毛 吹出牛万个
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 做算数...随便啥都能做吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你来上班了？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 主要是管道几层了 前面我还有别的过滤的sed
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 还有 如何生成 从 某一天到今天的 日期序列？ 比如我要生成从 2012-01-01到今天的
<jyfl987> 用shell
<iGoogle> 日期序列。。啥事情需要这。。
<ofan> strftime
<jyfl987> 要分析好多天的报表 懒得用py写
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<imadper> iGoogle: 教小孩儿算日期数日子需要.
<iGoogle> 说不定数出来2月31号。 imadper
<imadper> iGoogle: 其实, 数出1月32号就已经很奇葩了.
<imadper> 或者13月1号...
<iGoogle> lol
<jyfl987> 算了 用py写
<iGoogle> 反正多数命令和数据库查询，都带日期比较的。不知道他要搞啥。
<jyfl987> 就是生成 2012-01-01 2012-01-02 ... 今天 这样的序列啊
<jyfl987> 这都理解不了 额
<iGoogle> 小孩子的，无法理解。 imadper 是吧。
<yfaming> 拿电子表格软件在单元格里拖也很快啊，如果数据不是很多的话
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: awk有mktime(), strftime, systime(), 你个py高手，懂的
<jusss_> n
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但我不懂awk 额
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩, 理解不了为啥不能往后数.... 我其实也不理解....
<jyfl987> 只能最后一道管道用py了
<jusss_> jusss_: n
<jusss_> nick被用了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 反向解析，日期序列，还是date之类的外部工具靠谱
<ofan> adam8157: hamo http://www.douban.com/group/topic/34490184/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 出定制版 Macbook Air 11 寸高配 ，i7 处理器，3年...
 * jusss_ 101
<iGoogle> date直接就输出了。每次加 86400。 MeaCulpa
<iGoogle> 哎
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 无非就是Epoch算数
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 问题在于 你让我 sed如何调外部的date?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我还有别的数据都在那一行里 额
 * iGoogle 发现原来是bash不熟
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 折腾shell嘛
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我是想知道有么有不用let tmp=xx 然后处理的方法 因为这种方法和我写py没两样
<iGoogle> 我这本本，不该买全键盘的。这按键排列真差劲。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那你就去写py啊...
<jyfl987> 算了 不处理了 反正那日期 运营的人也能接受
<jusss_> iGoogle: 那没平板？
<jyfl987> sed -n '/GET\s\+\/stats_click\.php.\+like_test\=1/p' 2012_11_13.log | sed 's/^.\+\[\([^ ]\+\).\+\].\+spid\=\([a-zA-Z0-9]\+\).\+oid\=\([0-9]\+\).\+activity_id\=\([0-9]\+\).*/"\1", "\2", "\3", "\4"/g'
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 看 就是这种一行我喜欢
<iGoogle> 平板是给小孩子用的吧。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 阿黄也是小孩子 :]
<jusss_> iGoogle: 给帅帅买个吗
<iGoogle> 帅帅有过2个了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 真有米
<jusss_> iGoogle: 你太宠他了...ipad？
<iGoogle> 明年买一个集成显卡的本本。超级本？
<iGoogle> 1代，几乎不玩了。
<ofan> 睡了那么久还是困
<iGoogle> 反正640的本本，买了驱动不了。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你应该买个android的给他
<jyfl987> ipad给他没用 无聊
<jyfl987> 买个asus的tf
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 肮脏
<jyfl987> 又可以当平板 又可以写代码 多好
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 无法 我低级点
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我py版本的倒是漂亮 但是慢
<iGoogle> 啥没用。整体安装游戏。上次删除了4屏幕。
<jyfl987> 装游戏有什么意思 搞点好玩的 比如装个音乐的app玩玩也好呢
<jyfl987> 创作曲子什么的
<iGoogle> 那是大孩子玩的。
<ofan> jyfl987: 用c写都没几行
<iGoogle> :D
<jusss_> iGoogle: 给平板装ubuntu
<jyfl987> ofan: 你得用库  比如一行收集到一个dict里 得判断特定的field存在 并且某个field=某个值才开始输出
<jusss_> iGoogle: 交给他去海盗湾下种子
<jyfl987> 你这样早晚要把小孩变成苹果的atm
<ofan> printf,strftime
<ofan> scanf就够了
<jyfl987> 那种肥肥胖胖 痴痴呆呆 成天坐家里 对着ipad傻笑的 消费主义群体
<jyfl987> 如果正则里带点简易语法就好了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 有人挤兑你。
<ofan> jyfl987: 一看就是py脚本写的太多了
<iGoogle> 正则都可以带变量名。
<iGoogle> ofan: 你这落后的家伙。
<ofan> dict在c里都是二等公民
<jusss_> iGoogle: 现在为啥用tcl的少了？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 去
<jusss_> 网上资料也不多
<ofan> 只会用正则永远都只会写脚本
<jusss_> 感觉tcl lua很还啊
<iGoogle> jusss_: 不用这的。问别人
<jusss_> 好啊
<iGoogle> ofan: 继续落后
<jyfl987> 我说的是流程控制 逻辑判断那种简单的
<jyfl987> 感觉稍微带点 助力很大
<jyfl987> ofan: 我知道是这样 所以才比较麻烦
<jyfl987> 像brainfuck那样 弄点简单的语法
<imadper> jusss_: 你说tcl的时候, 不要带上lua. lua现在学很正常.
<ofan> lua应用还是比较窄
<jyfl987> ofan: 哼哼
<ofan> imadper: 我的新线已经在路上了
<imadper> ofan: 到手裂. 我的预言.
<ofan> imadper: 你妹
<ofan> imadper: 我真害怕用几天又挂了
<imadper> ofan: 你买的是自己手工做的那种吧?
<imadper> ofan: 那个看人品1.
<ofan> imadper: 不是，就上次给你看的那个，非平衡的应该
<imadper> ofan: 哦, 自己改平衡?
<ofan> 改毛
<imadper> ofan: ........
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: py怎么个慢法？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 话说，时间函数只有gawk有...Debian系列不一定好用
<ofan> 用正则所以慢
<freeflying> jyfl987: 为啥它的例子都是java的啊，逆天啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 比对过 真的很慢 所以最近我才大量用sed
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你有gawk么？
<jyfl987> freeflying: 你想看python的 我的仓库里有
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我写了个测试，你看看能跑么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: http://bpaste.net/show/59428/
<freeflying> jyfl987: 你的仓库在那啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这应该是2012年1月2日到现在的日子，你前面要求的
<jyfl987> freeflying: jyf-code.googlecode.com/hg/python/selenium-test/
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我看看
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 这不跟写py差不多了么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 所以啊
<freeflying> jyfl987: 用啥hg啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 就没那种 一行生成的么？
<MeaCulpa> 说了，就是算epoc偏移量
<jyfl987> freeflying: 因为我不会用git
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你把换行去掉不就是了？
<freeflying> 这么小众的东西你都会
<freeflying> jyfl987: 还不会git啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你不是py list comprehension高手么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你看 如果你能计算出 某个日期到今天的日期偏移就可以了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我觉得你py 1行都没问题，哈哈
<jyfl987> freeflying: 别扯淡 hg用的也很多 你可以去看官方的项目列表
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 一行可以 不过不是推导式 算作弊
<ofan> print "fuckoff"
<ofan> 不用正则能快2000倍
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 反正awk是C语法，用来装B是不合适的...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: gawk 'function bd ( sd ) {return sd " " 00 " " 00 " " 00; } BEGIN { startdate = "2012 01 02";  "date \"+%Y %m %d\"" | getline today; for (d = mktime(bd(startdate)); d < mktime(bd(today)); d = d + 60*60*24) { print strftime("%D", d); } }'
<jyfl987> freeflying: 对了 sdl是用hg的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 好挫
<ofan> jyfl987: 这不是你说的慢的吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 如果你把这也当一行....
<jyfl987> ofan: fuck off
<freeflying> jyfl987: 不看了，有其它的框架推荐的不
<sjd_zeus> cjb的ssh代理好慢呀
<ofan> jyfl987: 擦
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: sed慢，是正则慢？
<jyfl987> freeflying: 有其他的 只是我忘记名字了 上次找过 最近又冒出来一个selenium替代品 不过还是java/py的 哈哈哈
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我说py慢呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: py处理文本，不比pl慢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 但是非要像pl那样用py,那是活该
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我是说跟shell工具比
<jyfl987> grep sed这种
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 废话，shell可以拆分数据，没东西比shell快
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 面对大文件，pl py这种解释器都是废柴
<MeaCulpa> shell你可以管道，fork, 随便搞
<ofan> py比shell慢？
<MeaCulpa> shell性能就是你硬件和kernel性能
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 主要是个io问题
<MeaCulpa> ofan: io
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs24怎么设置C-mode 的缩进风格为K&R的风格 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393641 以前在emacs23下用的风格都是 for( ; ; ){ ..........................; } while () { ..........................; } 这样的 装上emacs24 和最新的 yasnippet 后用 c-set-style “k&r” 或者 c-set-style “linux” 两个都是一样的 …
<MeaCulpa> ofan: io, fd
<ofan> MeaCulpa: fork很慢
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 慢，但是doable
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 换了解释器就是crash
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: py的 stdin读入 和 print这一步就要慢太多了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 是，和shell比io没意义的
<ofan> jyfl987: 缓存
<jyfl987> ofan: 处理器有快速堆栈切换的话 也不慢
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 为毛shell io快？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 当然，你自己做内存模型另当别论
<jyfl987> 好像atom有个指令可以2周期切堆栈
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 对于无脑io, shell处理方便啊...
<ofan> 不如做个测试
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你去做吧~
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 管道还要fork
<jyfl987> ofan: 需要大块读入的 这些工具都有专门优化 快很正常 我们说shell不是说bash 是说shell里用的 工具 sed awk grep这种
<iGoogle> 你们都是听说的。不如 cfy 认真。他就啥都测试。lol
<jyfl987> 可惜cfy没来
<ofan> jyfl987: 把你脚本发出来啊
<jyfl987> 认真的人都去干活了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: en cfy+1
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 走喝茶去
<jyfl987> ofan: 你自己做基准测试
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 不认证的喝茶去了
<MeaCulpa> s/认证认真
<iGoogle> 明年去找你喝茶
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 其实处理大数据，真的是怎么脏怎么来，我以前还常常拿SQL Loader之类的东西
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ok
<freeflying> jyfl987: 有go的框架不
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 其实可以测试一下，写个大文件，20万多行，删除其中的倒数12万零3行
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 用单词扫描，行数不确定
<MeaCulpa> s/单词/单次/
<jyfl987> freeflying: 这个真小众了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你们机器多
<ofan> python test.py  0.05s user 0.01s system 95% cpu 0.061 total
<rabbitpunch> 请问 这两天偶然接触了FVWM 试着在软件中心里安装了一个建了个用户想了解一下 但是进去后中文都是方块，哪位指点一下怎么设置
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.10启动背景不能满屏，怎么弄 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393645 四周5毫米都是黑色，图片只在中间显示= = 统计信息: 发表于 由 178273541 — 2012-11-21 15:23
<ofan> sh test.sh  0.31s user 0.60s system 49% cpu 1.837 total
<jyfl987> 不知道你测的啥
<ofan> 输出100000行数据到文件
<ofan> ...sh里少打了个0
<ofan> sh test.sh  3.07s user 6.28s system 50% cpu 18.613 total
<jyfl987> 这个不好
<ofan> 垃圾性能
<jyfl987> 读 + 处理有评测意义
<MeaCulpa> ...在干啥呢
<MeaCulpa> test.sh和test.py贴出来看看
 * adam8157 开完会了
<MeaCulpa> 为啥没test.pl
<ofan> http://ix.io/3sq+3sr
<imadper> perl和py到底谁快一些?
 * jyfl987 我总觉得ofan的代码烂
<ofan> jyfl987: 哼哼
<jyfl987> ofan: 快贴代码
<ofan> http://ix.io/3sq+3sr
<imadper> qiao: 滚粗!
<piggybox> imadper: http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64/which-programs-are-fastest.php 自己看吧
<kk> piggybox ⇪ ti: Which programs are fastest? | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<MeaCulpa> dd if=/dev/urandom bs=1024 count=100000 2>/dev/null | od -t x1 -An > bigfile
<iGoogle> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.2.XV7gD0&id=16244985492&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<imadper> qiao: 你丫又偷老子今天班车上的口粮!
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ofan 测都取吧
<qiao> imadper, 你妹。。。
<imadper> piggybox: 看过这个. 互有胜负.
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛这输入法
<imadper> qiao: 不是你丫偷的?
<qiao> imadper, 哥今天没动啊。。。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 小e, momo
<imadper> qiao: 你说caspar会偷我口粮, 打死我我也不新!
<qiao> imadper, 我开完会就来这边了。。。
<qiao> imadper, 你去问问。。。
<imadper> qiao: senior也不会偷我的口粮吧?!
<jyfl987> ofan: 你nnd 你这开文件写 和 那个 输出转向 能一样么
<imadper> qiao: 问你妹.....
<qiao> imadper, 艹
<ofan> jyfl987: 刚才说io
<qiao> imadper, ╭∩╮（￣▽￣）╭∩╮
<jyfl987> ofan: 我草 我们说的是 shell下的那些工具
<qiao> imadper, ╭∩╮ ╭∩╮ ╭∩╮ ╭∩╮ ╭∩╮ ╭∩╮
<jyfl987> ofan: 还专门跟你说了 不是 shell
<imadper> qiao: ...
<ofan> jyfl987: 不开文件搞个毛
<ofan> jyfl987: 我跟 MeaCulpa 在说io
<qiao> imadper, 好吧，我这次真没动你的口粮。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 前途不大
<imadper> qiao: 那不应该呀... caiqian ccui caspar都不会动我口粮...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你要用专业词汇，coreutils, sed 和awk之类，别提shell
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 好吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 但是shell, 也不一定慢吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 这就纯shell
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩
<qiao> imadper, 那会不会是你直接吃了，还是压根就没拿过来。。。？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个是输出转向 被shell倒了一遍 如果你要测py的实现 不应该用f.write 而是应该 print
<imadper> qiao: .....
<imadper> qiao: 我的阿兹海默症没这么严重吧...
<qiao> imadper, 额 这个，俺就不清楚了。。。
<imadper> qiao: 你说, 可能是caiqian吃了吗?
<imadper> qiao: lol
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: python -c 'import sys; sys.stdout.write("�������^�^��^����^����\n")'
<qiao> adam8157, 这个你怎么说。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: python -c 'import sys; sys.stdout.write("你说的是这个？\n")'
<qiao> imadper, 要不你去问问？
<imadper> qiao: 你帮我问.
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: print显然不对
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这样差不多
 * adam8157 不过问你们家事
<qiao> imadper, 发个邮件？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: print和echo对应嘛
<imadper> qiao: 你去问.
<qiao> imadper, 。。。
<qiao> imadper, 这个就不问了吧，要不你再去拿点。。。？
<ofan> python test.py > test  0.04s user 0.01s system 94% cpu 0.051 total
<ofan> print版
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: shell自己有print
<imadper> qiao: 没了... 脆脆鲨只有上午有...
<ofan> 对py来说print和fwrite没区别
 * imadper 不开心!!!
<iGoogle> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.17.j5wpn2&id=15234674379 这个咋样
<kk> iGoogle,啥网址y Acer/宏基 S3-391-53314G52add IVY平台 S3-391-53314G52a 超级本-tmall.com天猫
<ofan> imadper: 去撸
<jyfl987> ofan: 那就是这个py胜呗  之前我们就跟你说 弄个读+测试的
<qiao> imadper, 额。。。好吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 那你写吧
<imadper> ofan: 你就是撸太多了然后呕饭了.
<ofan> imadper: 你妹
<imadper> ofan: .
<MeaCulpa> :P
<ofan> 再用haskell写个
<MeaCulpa> 深喉太多才会吐
 * imadper 这个我不懂... 不过反正 ofan 是呕饭.
<jyfl987> ofan: 你这个坑跌 是你质疑 得你写
 * imadper 酷胖叔懂得真多. 
<jyfl987> 我得把今天的工分先挣了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: +1
<jyfl987> ofan: 你先去写 过30分钟 再来扯
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 要不是你我还没发觉gawk的mktime那么操蛋
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: why?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 格式是钉死的， 没看到我特地 function bd ( sd ) { return sd " " 00 " " 00 " " 00;
<MeaCulpa> }
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那比php还2
<MeaCulpa> YYYY MM DD HH MM DCT
<jyfl987> Y-m-d H:M:S
<jyfl987> 这是py用的 如果你看到有人用 Y-m-d H:i:s 多半是php系
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: py的logging模块很操蛋，妖冶的Singleton
<ofan> runghc test.hs > test  0.37s user 0.05s system 97% cpu 0.434 total
<ofan> 比py慢..
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个真是 很2b的模块 文档也说了 这个就是玩玩的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我写了个东西，完全仰仗logging...结果每个函数我都要重载一把
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 巨补...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这东西像吃食堂，吐着吐着就习惯了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 你一说这个, 我就又想起呕饭了.
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 重载是小事吧 我拿这个当debug log用 结果真出问题了 他没来得及flush到文件 程序就退出了 wtf
<ofan> imadper: 你赶紧去呕吧
<ofan> 我才发现#haskell跟#archlinux人数差不多
<imadper> ofan: 你呀. ofan
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: -_-!
<imadper> ofan: 对了, 给你推荐个好东西. plex
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你可能用法不对 貌似不用重载来着 如果你用logger的话
<ofan> imadper: 干嘛的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，我logger, 我在我的库里写logger, 然后妄图包一层，给外面小白用...
<imadper> ofan: 用平板看你电脑上的视频/图片的.
<imadper> ofan: 效果很好. 非常好用!
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: logger不适合包装...
<ofan> imadper: 哦 我有nas
<ofan> 视频图片都放nas上
<imadper> ofan: 擦, 有钱人... nas....
<ofan> imadper: 哥自己赚的钱
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 他的架构很分离的 logger还可以配writter呢
<ofan> imadper: nnnnnd
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 后来我就改成了那种纯调用式
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，writter...
<imadper> ofan: ... 不过现在nas倒是也不贵了.
<ofan> imadper: ds212j 很不错
<imadper> ofan: 电视要是也能读nas里面的东西就好了... 能输出hdmi吗?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 而且，我喜欢把所有要用到的库写到一个巨大的lib.py...
<ofan> 能插俩3.5寸的
<ofan> imadper: 不能
<imadper> ofan: 能输出usb吗?
<ofan> imadper: 插个小单片机做成htpc就行了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢叫 core/
<ofan> imadper: 有usb输入
<imadper> ofan: 要输出... 输出到电视上面...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 貌似php流行这么搞
<imadper> ofan: 我的电视能读u盘和移动硬盘.
<ofan> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> ofan: 都可以了吧.
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，居家旅行带一个大文件即可
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我没目录，几大坨子
<ofan> imadper: 如果支持dlna可以直接联网播放nas上的
<imadper> ofan: 不支持... 没这么gaoji...
<ofan> imadper: 搓，现在电视都支持dlna，连收音机都快支持了
<imadper> ofan: 我穷. 你有钱. 我知道.
<ofan> imadper: 我都没电视
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: eval(open("http://jyf-code.googlecode.com/hg/python/xxx.py").read())
 * adam8157 求推荐显示器  搭配x230
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 擦
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 危险代码偶不跑~
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你都这么搞的？
<imadper> adam8157: 我了解!
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 话说py的regex才是最操蛋的...手头没个测试器基本没法用...
<adam8157> imadper: ?
<imadper> adam8157: 显示器嘛~ 你有不玩游戏, 买va面板的吧~
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 开个玩笑而已
<adam8157> imadper: 啥叫va面板
<imadper> adam8157: 你心理价位是多少先说?
 * MeaCulpa 买电脑怎能不玩游戏...
<adam8157> imadper: 推荐型号就好
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: py的regex是自己实现的 pure py
<adam8157> imadper: 1K 以内
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 能
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我不行，我就喜欢玩游戏:P
<imadper> adam8157: 那我得找找.
<ofan> 下个刺客心跳玩玩
<MeaCulpa> 刺客心跳...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 很久没进win玩了
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<ofan> 一堆hgame
<MeaCulpa> 养成类刺客同人？
<ofan> 浪费了
<jyfl987> 我天天minecraft 额
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 3d动作
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 谁说玩游戏要进win?
<imadper> adam8157: 22寸的可以?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 有些只有win
<adam8157> imadper: 19-23都可以
<imadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=20244864864&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1353485219_4k5_1855879905
<kk> imadper,啥网址y BENQ明基液晶显示器GW2240M MVA+21.5 LED 22寸广视角 现货-淘宝网
<MeaCulpa> 19有点小，我现在19, 1440x900太小了
<adam8157> imadper: 这么便宜
<MeaCulpa> [ebuild     U  ]   dev-haskell/regex-pcre-builtin-0.94.4.1.8.31 [0.94.2.1.7.7]
<MeaCulpa> [ebuild     U  ]  dev-haskell/http-4000.2.6 [4000.2.3]
<imadper> adam8157: .... 你要贵的?
<MeaCulpa> [ebuild     U  ]  dev-haskell/blaze-html-0.5.1.0 [0.5.0.0]
<adam8157> imadper: 不是...
 * MeaCulpa haskell就是脏..
<adam8157> imadper: 你说多大的合适?
<imadper> adam8157: 21-24都可以接受吧.
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 正则是一种病
<ofan> MeaCulpa: py更脏
 * MeaCulpa 正则是一种病, 是System Engineer传染给Software Engineer的
<imadper> adam8157: 别信廉价的ips能比mva好. 那些都是e-ips.
<ofan> 正则是一种过度设计
<imadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7901268201&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1353485213_4k4_1867226107
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 明基VW2424H 24寸LED超薄液晶显示器黑锐丽屏超广角MVA全高清HDMI-淘宝网
<ofan> imadper: 淘宝男
<imadper> adam8157: 略超.
<imadper> ofan: 呕饭男.
<ryanlee823> s
<ofan> imadper: 你带不带眼镜
<imadper> ofan: 带.
<imadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15192499731&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1353485489_4k5_947342912  这个超的多一些.
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 顶级专业大屏36.4寸彩色液晶显示器 EIZO FDH3601-淘宝网
<ofan> imadper: 四眼男
<adam8157> imadper: http://www.360buy.com/product/359778.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 【戴尔E2211H】戴尔（DELL）E2211H 21.5英寸宽屏LED背光液晶显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<imadper> adam8157: tn直接不考虑.
<imadper> adam8157: 脑子不正常才买tn
<adam8157> imadper: tn?
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, tn面板.
<ofan> adam8157: ä¹°u2211h
<ofan> 我的就是
<imadper> adam8157: 颜色肯定超级偏.
<ofan> 不过颜色也不是很正
<adam8157> imadper: 这就是我现在用的, 感觉还好
<ofan> 估计是输出格式的问题
<MeaCulpa> 949? 好便宜
<imadper> adam8157: 因为你没有对比.
<ofan> imadper: tn屏是视角不好
<ofan> 动动脑袋就发现颜色变化了
<imadper> ofan: 视角多数情况下, 不会对我造成什么影响.
<imadper> ofan: 色域小才是大问题.
<MeaCulpa> 各位有什么推荐的21+显示器？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15192499731&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1353485489_4k5_947342912
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 顶级专业大屏36.4寸彩色液晶显示器 EIZO FDH3601-淘宝网
<MeaCulpa> 除了上述
<MeaCulpa> 36.4太大...
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: dell ultrasharp?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: dell的27寸ultra hd
<MeaCulpa> ...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 23的:  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4199146941&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1353485701_3k6_1581120440
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 色彩管理- EIZO CG232W显示器-淘宝网
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.360buy.com/product/496377.html   这个, 京东刚好不到1k, 绝对比你选的tn的dell好. 保证不坑你.
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 【明基GW2240M】明基（BenQ）GW2240M 21.5英寸全高清LED背光MVA宽屏液晶显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<adam8157> imadper: 我可以说丑么...
<ofan> imadper: 网购专家
<imadper> adam8157: 1300能接受不?
<ofan> 确实很丑
<adam8157> imadper: pva mva 选啥?
<imadper> adam8157: pva你的那个价钱买不到的吧....
<adam8157> imadper: 我不懂啊
<imadper> adam8157: 如果能有三星或者老狗的pva, 那自然最好了
<imadper> adam8157: mva是pva的缩水版
<ofan> adam8157: 买能竖屏的
<imadper> adam8157: mva/pva的颜色都比较正. 黑色也能黑的下去, 也不会有漏光
<adam8157> imadper: http://www.360buy.com/product/634958.html ?
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 【明基GW2250E】明基（BenQ）GW2250E 21.5英寸LED背光MVA宽屏液晶显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<imadper> adam8157: 可以呀~
<imadper> adam8157: 看下面评论: 效果非常好，经济实惠。看股票非常清楚。
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<imadper> adam8157: 不过你要考虑接口的.
<imadper> adam8157: 能有dp或者hdmi最好... 不过多数都没有.
<imadper> adam8157: 所以你要自己陪一条线: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10746434658&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1353486070_3k8_602802644
<kk> imadper,啥网址y HP DELL原装配件DisplayPort转DVI DP转DVI转接线信号线-淘宝网
<adam8157> imadper: 用vga不行么...
 * MeaCulpa 要找个家具回收...
<ofan> dp的撸过
<imadper> adam8157: 可以... ... 你这癖好....
<adam8157> imadper: 我的意思是效果差很多么?
<ofan> adam8157: 据说颜色不好
<ofan> 但我没看出来
<imadper> adam8157: 完全不同. 一个显示器, 用vga或者dvi, 显示效果可以完全不同的...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: pbc写完鸟
<ofan> imadper: 哪里不同？
<imadper> ofan: 解码哪里就不同了.
<ofan> 解啥码
<imadper> ofan: 你dvi的话, 不用显示器来解码吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 这是你那个? http://www.360buy.com/product/578528.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 【戴尔Professional P2012H】戴尔（DELL）专业级P2012H 20英寸LED背光显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<ofan> imadper: ...这跟解码啥关系
<imadper> ofan: 必须有.
<imadper> adam8157: 恩.
<ofan> 最大的区别是vga是模拟信号
<ofan> 但这么短距离没关系
<MeaCulpa> VGA线材好的话，差别不太大
<imadper> ofan: dp和hdmi在低分辨率下才是真的没区别.
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<MeaCulpa> 但是，如果是多媒体应用，要考虑干扰
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<ofan> imadper: 我1080P下对比看的
<ofan> 看不出区别来
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 1080p就是低分辨率.
<roylez> adam8157: 越来越不像话了你
<palomino|working> ........
<adam8157> roylez: 啷个?
<ofan> 不过vga设置不好容易蹦
 * palomino|working 揪 roylez 
<ofan> imadper: 你壕，用8k分辨率
 * roylez 割马腿烤着吃
<imadper> ofan: 　在高清晰视频即将流行之际，没有高带宽的显示接口是无法立足的。Display Port问世之初，它可提供的带宽就高达10.8Gb/s。要知道，HDMI 1.2a的带宽仅为4.95Gb/s，即便最新发布的HDMI 1.3所提供的带宽(10.2Gb/s)也稍逊于Display Port 1.0。Display Port可支持WQXGA+(2560×1600)、QXGA(2048×1536)等分辨率及30/36bit(每原色10/12bit)的色深，充足的带宽保证了今后å¤
 * ofan 浓浓的醋意
<ofan> imadper: 乱码帝
<imadper> ofan: dp和hdmi在地分辨率下没有区别的.
<imadper> ofan: 乱码???
<imadper> ofan: 电解?
<ofan> imadper: 你在说什么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我感觉正则很好啊 黑盒一样的 字符串输入 得到你的输出
<imadper> ....
<ofan> imadper: 突然变得这么火星
<archl> jyfl987: 是啊。
<ofan> 根本无法沟通
<jyfl987> archl: 你又不写代码 额
<archl> jyfl987: 我感觉很好
<imadper> ofan: 你在米帝呆太久了.
<ofan> jyfl987: 用正则=不用写代码
<ofan> 看书睡觉
<archl> ofan jyfl987  imadper 好久不与人抱抱了，身子痒痒。
<jyfl987> ofan: 前途不大
<jyfl987> archl: 你要回袋鼠国了
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥
<archl> jyfl987: 。
<ofan> jyfl987: 新口头禅？
<jyfl987> ofan: ]
<jyfl987> ofan: 总比 “这么小” 好一点
<ofan> jyfl987: 你直到你原来口头禅是啥么
 * adam8157 sigh, 这么麻烦, 就赖thinkpad不出13寸本
<jyfl987> ofan: 是哪个？
<ofan> adam8157: MBA
<ofan> jyfl987: 前途不大
<imadper> archl: 恩, 我昨晚抱抱我老妈了~~
<jyfl987> ofan: lol
<imadper> adam8157: 只考虑thinkpad?
<archl> imadper: 这个么。频率太低。
<ofan> TP就是太丑了
<archl> adam8157:  12.5寸和13寸有多少区别。。。
<ofan> 满足不了我日益增长的审美观
<archl> lol
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 12.5跟13不差不多了嘛
<adam8157> ofan: 感觉不爽, 不想沾apple的东西
<adam8157> imadper: en
<imadper> adam8157: 病, 得电.
<adam8157> archl: 罗姐你来啦
<ofan> archl: 身子痒痒去洗澡
<ofan> adam8157: 第一次总是比较痛苦，痛苦之后就是快干了
<archl> ofan: 。。。骨头痒痒。经常的。所以喜欢跑之类的
<adam8157> imadper: 那有质量好, 键盘好的超级本么?
<ofan> adam8157: 我一开始用的时候也持怀疑态度
<archl> adam8157: .。通电电电自己。
<imadper> adam8157: 绝对富士通/东芝.
<adam8157> ofan: 我不会用的 安心
<archl> adam8157: 现在怎么没有点击棒之类的让人自我安慰的道具卖呢。
<ofan> adam8157: mac很安心
<ofan> archl: 。。。真重口
<archl> adam8157: ä¹° Elitebook
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 黄瓜
<ofan> archl: 不过我可以推荐你个
<archl> MeaCulpa: 黄瓜怎么放电？
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, elitebook也可以.
<MeaCulpa> archl: 黄瓜，你要是觉得太重口，可以先去皮
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你试试看就知道了
<archl> MeaCulpa: ？
 * imadper 懒得搜超级本了... 太多渣渣...
 * archl 又补牙5颗，还有3颗待
 * jyfl987 we stay
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 姜还是老的辣呀
<jyfl987> archl: 和我一样烂牙  不过我没去补
 * archl 已经补牙 12颗了
<adam8157> imadper: archl 那是啥
<archl> adam8157: 我买的二手的HP Elitebook
<archl> adam8157:  一手的很贵，
<imadper> adam8157: hp的高端系列.
<archl> adam8157:  比 tp 贵就是了
<adam8157> archl: e...
<imadper> 真心不喜欢联想....
<iGoogle> 联想的，和单位搞指定品牌，贵很多
<archl> adam8157:  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.25.gDsXec&id=17884583814
<kk> archl,啥网址y 99新 全球联保 惠普 2740p(WT976PA) I5双核 12寸 二手笔记本电脑-淘宝网
<iGoogle> 正在搜索超级本
<imadper> iGoogle: http://cn.engadget.com/2012/05/09/hp-envy-spectre-xt/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y HP Envy Spectre XT 超级本现身，还有各种大小的轻薄笔记本（更新）
<adam8157> archl: 呃... 这么高级
<archl> iGoogle: 神舟
<MeaCulpa> chenshaoju: 泷泽萝拉出道版 泷泽萝拉特别限定版 泷泽萝拉导演剪辑版 泷泽萝拉去码蓝光版 泷泽萝拉隐退版 泷泽萝拉重出江湖版 |04:35 PM Nov 21, 2012|
<MeaCulpa> 泷泽罗拉是谁？
<iGoogle> archl: .
<archl> iGoogle: 我现在就没找到便携，非独立显卡，ssd，便宜，linux支持好，好cpu的。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 武大明星
<archl> iGoogle: 对了还有要求屏幕好。。。
<ofan> 武打
<archl> ofan: 武打片全是烂片。
<iGoogle> 你和我的要求可能差不多？
 * archl 再也不想看武侠了。
<airead> MAX_NR_ZONES 中的 NR 全称是什么？
 * adam8157 原来非tp这么便宜 http://www.360buy.com/product/657039.html  cc imadper 
 * dwjie 我来了。 
<ofan> airead: 什么代码
 * adam8157 哦 有光驱的不要
<archl> adam8157: 你。。。
<iGoogle> 屏幕分辨率，没得选择的项目。 archl
<airead> ofan, linux kernel memory
<archl> adam8157: 你可以把光驱拆下来。。。
<ofan> adam8157: TP就是贵，性能又一般
<archl> adam8157: 然后卖掉。
<roylez> adam8157: 别老linkedin给我发广告啊
<adam8157> roylez: 就发过一次吧
<archl> roylez: 你也是么。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 最近两周3次了，我好不容易自杀掉 linkedin
<archl> roylez: 乐乐
<imtxc> imadper: 你推荐的都好高端啊
<archl> roylez: linkedin可以自杀？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 新上LinkedIn的？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: en
<ofan> airead: 上下文是啥
<airead> ofan, 在 enum zone_type { ... } 里
<imadper> adam8157 imtxc 低端的我也知道呀..
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 等着接各种电话吧
<imadper> imtxc: adam要1k以下的显示器, 我也推荐了呀.
<imadper> adam8157: 要光驱好, 自己拆了+硬盘或者电池.
<ofan> airead: 看文档
<roylez> archl: 可以
 * archl 想要纯ssd的。硬盘空间根本无用。外接硬盘就好了。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 有啥12寸的正屏本么？
<archl> roylez: 哦。谢。
<imtxc> imadper: 除了X61 60 等等
<imadper> imtxc: 正你妹. 12寸那么小, 还正屏, 键盘往哪儿放?
<imtxc> imadper: 靠，去看X31 41 61
<imadper> imtxc: 那tm是边框很宽!!!!!
<airead> ofan, 在 enum zone_type { ZONE_DMA, ZONE_DMA32, ..., ZONE_HIGHMEM, __MAX_NR_ZONES  }， 我能猜出 __MAX_NR_ZONE 是zone_type 的数量，但找不到 NR 的全称
<adam8157> archl: 罗姐最近在干啥
<imtxc> imadper: 哥你啥眼神
<iGoogle> archl: 不对啊。容量太小。
<imadper> imtxc: 我12存的, 16:10, 键盘已经捉襟见肘了.
<iGoogle> 12.
<imadper> imtxc: 正屏, 难道是75%键盘?
<airead> NR 代表个毛毛啊
<imtxc> imadper: 全尺寸的
<iGoogle> archl: 赶紧找。买一样的
<jyfl987> imtxc: 100的有么
 * microcai http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=393654
<imtxc> jyfl987: 啥100的
<imadper> imtxc: 不可能. 100%键盘, 是至少101键的.
<microcai> QB 有啥不好的!
<microcai> 这就是速度!
<jyfl987> imtxc: 阿蛋那种
<microcai> 速度!
<jyfl987> microcai: 要不是哥给你换个算法 你能这么快 额
<microcai> jyfl987:  看清楚
<microcai> jyfl987:  4个语言使用的一个算法
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不知道啥啊
<imtxc> imadper: tp的X系列，是从X200开始搞了个宽边框的。
<qiao> imadper, ping
<imadper> qiao: pong
<imtxc> imadper: 人买点就是小本全尺寸键盘，你非要说人不够大……
<qiao> imadper, Free DNS Hosting ?
<imadper> imtxc: 还是正屏?
<imadper> qiao: 你用不到.
<imtxc> imadper: 那时候还没宽屏呢
<imadper> qiao: ssh -qTfnN  -D 7070 somebody@shell.cjb.net
<jeff-ubuntu> test
<qiao> imadper, 那是选择那个？
<kk> jeff-ubuntu, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<imadper> qiao: shell account
<ofan> microcai: 写成非递归的再测
<microcai> ofan:  非递归的没法测啊, QB 只花了 0.001s 就执行好了
<jeff-ubuntu> 第一次使用IRC：）
<ofan> microcai: 算阶乘
<ofan> fac(100)
<microcai> ofan:
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: gaoji
<microcai> ofan: 不行, 那 python 得等到睡觉的时候才算好
<jyfl987> microcai: 前途不大
<ofan> p
<ofan> microcai: 前途不大
<jyfl987> microcai: 你老玩点肥猪流的东西 但是又不像我 额
<microcai> jyfl987:  我只要能灭了 go 语言就可以了
<jyfl987> microcai: go不是搞这个用的
<microcai> jyfl987:  go 干嘛的
<jyfl987> microcai: go主要是并发 以及并发之间的通讯好而已啊
<jyfl987> microcai: forth写不出来递归版本 额 因为他本身的操作就跟递归差不多
 * jyfl987 不过也许是我学问不到家也有可能
<microcai> gmail 还在封锁阶段么?
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fsolidot.org.feedsportal.com%2Fc%2F33236%2Ff%2F556826%2Fs%2F25cd423a%2Fl%2F0Lit0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C110C210C0A7122280Gamp0Pfrom0Frss%2Fstory01.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 千年虫在2012年爆发
<jyfl987> microcai: 全天候ssh tunel无压力
<microcai> 关键是 kmail 设置不了代理
<microcai> :(
<ggenio> microcai: u can use proxychains
<microcai> ggenio:  kmail use akonid
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/236682 谁知道这是什么地方啊，说是在中国？
<airead> the fuck `NR` stands for `NumbeR', fuck!
<jyfl987> 我都是 proxychains mutt 2>/dev/null
<jyfl987> airead: just do it again and again
<imtxc> imadper: 你知道不
<ofan> airead: lol
<imadper> imtxc: 不知道.... 山区, 难道是去e四川的路上?
<jyfl987> imtxc: 这很正常 我家那边就是这样
<jyfl987> imtxc: 看来你没去过山区
<imtxc> imadper: jyfl987 。。。。我还真没见过这么大的山
<jyfl987> imtxc: 额 你是哪里人？ 我倒是没见过平原 草原什么的
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我见过草原 高原
<imtxc> jyfl987: 甘肃
<jyfl987> imtxc: 对 沙漠我也没见过
<imtxc> jyfl987: 沙漠戈壁啥的，咱那都有
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你可以去我们那里看看 这种盘山路太多了 转得人都吐了
<imtxc> 这开车会晕吧
<jyfl987> 不过现在好了 有隧道了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 对 想起来了，我们那里六盘山也是这样的
<jyfl987> imtxc: 刘盘山不是贵州的么
<imtxc> jy
<imtxc> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> 额 那是六盘水
<imtxc> 恩啊，老毛子的什么不到长城非好汉就是在六盘山写的嘛
<jyfl987> 这个我就不清楚了 我倒是想去甘肃看看那种沙漠里的传统中国文化建筑的屋顶
<jyfl987> 很有意思
<imtxc> 屋顶？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 到甘肃要去看沙漠你就得到酒泉那种地方去了。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你说的应该是黄土高原上的那种建筑吧？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 就是酒泉呢
<imtxc> jyfl987: o
<jyfl987> imtxc: 就是传统中国的那种屋顶 你想想 只有在我们那常年下雨才用得着  沙漠那哪里需要 但是他是个文化传统问题
<imtxc> 是啊，甘肃从西向东，房顶越來越陡
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04服务器版本中能否安装打印机？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393664 ubuntu12.04服务器版本中能否安装HP P1008激光打印机。 惠普官方没有该驱动，百度上找的大都是说图形界面的。请问哪位能指点下？ 1、能否安装打印机 2、如果能，方法给个提示…… 万分感 …
<imtxc> jyfl987: 那你真可以去看看，一次可以把你要看的沙漠草原高原什么的看齐了。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你请客才行
<imtxc> jyfl987: 游沙漠，还要请客啊，又不花钱
<imtxc> jyfl987: 除了路费你用不着花钱
<imtxc> jyfl987: 吃饭一般3块管饱5块管好
<imtxc> 都是些没有开发的地方，有钱你也没地方花去。
<LeithWong> 哪位对jpa比较熟悉？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 额 你补我请假损失的工资 还有去无人区请的保镖费
<jyfl987> imtxc: 3块钱吃的是啥饭？ 我想起我高中那会了
<imtxc> jyfl987: …… 这点魄力都没，还游沙漠呢
<imtxc> jyfl987: 臊子面 牛肉面
<imtxc> jyfl987: 吃了牛肉面你就知道什么满大街的兰州拉面都是GRD维族老切糕们搞来忽悠外地人的了……
<adam8157> huntxu: 在?
<star_chl> 臊子面 牛肉面 好吃,开始馋了
<imtxc> star_chl: 必须的
<jyfl987> imtxc: 勺子面我吃过那个陕西的 其山嫂子面 确实不错 甩开兰州拉面一条接
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 我擦  饿了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 兰州拉面就是一陀屎
<jyfl987> imtxc: 但我爸喜欢吃 额
<imtxc> jyfl987: 维族人弄的骗人的
<jyfl987> imtxc: 口味不同而已  不要这样搞地域攻击
<imtxc> jyfl987: 稍微好吃点的 都给里面加大麻一类的东西
<jyfl987> imtxc: 看来你们跟维族仇恨不小
<imtxc> jyfl987: 阶级仇民族恨
<imtxc> jyfl987: 确实跟地域歧视没关系。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 额 好吧 随便你
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那你现在人在哪里呢？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 那些人仗着手里有刀，语言不通，总欺负汉族人
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我现在在北京
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你上次不是回去了么
<star_chl> 兰州拉面有好吃的，比较难找
<imtxc> jyfl987: 这不又回来了。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 额 那在哪个厂上班呢
<imtxc> jyfl987: 一个私人小作坊
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 有自学C语言的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393665 本人java编程多年，总被人说java编程不懂底层。想学习C语言开发。 看完了 《C Programming》 和《c primer plug》，但是感觉远远不够， 而且这玩意儿如果工作中不用，很快就忘了。不知道大家有什么好的经验没有。 统 …
<jyfl987> imtxc: 做什么种类的？ 切糕？
<adam8157> huntxu: 在?
<imtxc> jyfl987: 拉面
<jyfl987> 额 编程多年
<jyfl987> 研究jvm也可以很底层啊
<jyfl987> 这人太容易被人洗脑了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那一天拉几顿？ 肠胃受得了么
<imtxc> jyfl987: 客人少的话没事
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那你拉得甜面还是咸面？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 酸辣
<huntxu> adam8157: 嘟嘟嘟
<jyfl987> imtxc: 额 你要注意身体健康
<imtxc> jyfl987: 恩，谢谢
<jyfl987> imtxc: 不要为了工作成天吃酸辣的  辣脱刚了不好
<BluebirdShao> 我一直有个想法，如果将很多台二手电脑组合起来，能不能给我提供一个更快的系统，能不能对图形处理提供更强劲的性能？
<BluebirdShao> 就是不知道这个想法有没有可行性
<yfaming> 如果能分布式处理的话，当然OK了
<archl> BluebirdShao: 什么支持不。
<BluebirdShao> 就是不知道具不具有可行性，因为二手电脑很容易弄得到
<archl> BluebirdShao: 处理器二手耗电多，该回收了
<archl> jyfl987: 自己种菜吃？
<archl> jyfl987: 家里都是盆子，种菜啊
<BluebirdShao> 就算是用新的也可以，因为我现在手头上有三台闲置电脑，如何让它们全部为我服务，一直是我想知道的
<archl> BluebirdShao: 服务器。服务器。
<archl> BluebirdShao: 你需要一个个人网站，一个邮件服务器，一个文件服务器。
<BluebirdShao> archl: 不知道能不能将它们全部组成一台电脑呢？用三台电脑的性能来共同运行一个操作系统
<NathanChao> BluebirdShao, ......
<NathanChao> BluebirdShao, 那不就类似多个CPU的服务器么？
<BluebirdShao> BluebirdShao: 多个 cpu，多个 gpu ，还有大内存，大存储
<BluebirdShao> NathanChao: 多个 cpu，多个 gpu ，还有大内存，大存储
<NathanChao> BluebirdShao, ...
<archl> BluebirdShao: 你干什么需要那个。。。
<NathanChao> BluebirdShao, 多个GPU倒是没听说过
<BluebirdShao> NathanChao: 每块主板上都有显卡呢
<NathanChao> BluebirdShao, 我知道啊，可这种服务器不是简单的把CPU堆一块就行的
<BluebirdShao> NathanChao: 这闲下来的电脑也想将它们的性能全部发挥出来
<NathanChao> BluebirdShao, 拿来做什么？
<jyfl987> ArneGoetje: 我有买食用仙人掌 等到了 我可以来种植
<BluebirdShao> NathanChao: 拿来做什么？我的理解就是相当于拥有了性能更强劲的硬件
<jyfl987> BluebirdShao: 性能不是堆起来的 尤其是个人计算机 除非你在搞解压 打包电影
<NathanChao> BluebirdShao, ......
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 超极本需求符合以下，请进来提示： http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393667 1. SSD （仅SSD） 2. 高分辨率的好屏幕 12寸以上 16** 以上；14寸以上 1920 3. 价格不高，<7000rmb 4. 中阶 Intel CPU 5. 不要独立显卡 6. Linux支持不要烂 7. 有货可购买 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dun …
<BluebirdShao> jyfl987: :(
<BluebirdShao> 经常会看到有人将数十台 ps3 或者 pc 组成一台超级计算机之类的说法
<jyfl987> 因为他们确实有任务可以跑满
<jyfl987> 他们的任务真的比打包还繁重
<BluebirdShao> 然后就看到他们是拿来提高计算速度的，每秒多少十亿次的运算
<jyfl987> 那是并发的
<jyfl987> 不是单个的
<BluebirdShao> 如果将计算机进行集群，不知道能不能提高性能呢
<jyfl987> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=samsung_chrome_a15&num=1       adam8157_away
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: [Phoronix] Samsung's A15 Chromebook Loaded With Ubuntu Is Crazy Fast
<byzantium> hi everyone
<byzantium> 谁用过WMI 方面的东东？
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • nautilus怎样正确卸载？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393676 装了thunar，想卸载nautilus，不敢轻举妄动....求鼓励 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-11-21 19:03
<onlylove> ee不在？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 有时间么？
<onlylove> eexpress: 请教个问题，就是perl的hash这个数据结构能简单讲下主要做什么用的么？
<eexpress> onlylove: 就是一对一的关联。
<eexpress> 可以嵌套。调用时候，直接引用，不需要查表等。
 * yqjiangxin 
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • PATH 环境变量的定义涉及从哪些文件和步骤? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393679 同学遇到 CentOS 上 PATH 出错的问题.. 各种 "command not found"... 神奇的 cd 居然还能用... 没找到 history 里编辑过的可疑命令, 也没法排查.. 我在 Arch 里有看到 /etc/profile 里声明了 PATH, 但 Ubuntu 和 Ce …
<widon> 现在除了webqq以外有什么好用的qq没
<maplebeats> widon: 没有
<AK_47> maplebeats, 用过fbterm吗？
<maplebeats> AK_47: 没有
<AK_47> maplebeats, 你用的什么字体？
<maplebeats> AK_47: 不知道
<AK_47> ??
<maplebeats> AK_47: 太久了，不记得了。。
<AK_47> 你用的字体？
<maplebeats> AK_47: 可能是wqy吧。。。
 * pityonline git clone https://www.dropbox.com/home/Public/git/repo.git 失败
 * pityonline 但 git clone ~/Dropbox/Public/git/repo.git 就成功
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 刚安完archlinux，纯终端下还有生存空间么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393684 刚安完archlinux，纯终端能不能完成日常，工作和娱乐呢， 我已经安了VIM,W3M,XMMS2，还没有找到fbterm的安装包 统计信息: 发表于 由 tessvicence — 2012-11-21 20:46
<dchxcrow> 谁有乐乎的邀请码
<dchxcrow> 给我来一发吧
<onlylove> 那个是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計又是一個流氓軟體
<archl> 哦。jolla的新系统出来了。
<dchxcrow> 乐乎？那是上海大学ipv6的bt网站啊
<yqjiangxin> dchxcrow: 有六维的号 如果急用的话可以借你
<dchxcrow> yqjiangxin: 6维的我也有，上面没有我follow的美剧
<dchxcrow> yqjiangxin: 更新了一半就不更了，急死人了
<yqjiangxin> dchxcrow: 六维都没有？
<yqjiangxin> dchxcrow: 什么美剧阿
<dchxcrow> yqjiangxin: 是啊。 Hunted S01E07
<dchxcrow> yqjiangxin: 不知道为什么好好的就不更新了，急啊急
<yqjiangxin> dchxcrow:好像真没有 ，，，
<dchxcrow> 之前一直有更新的，上周就没的更了，可是因为看的人太少？
<archl> 哇。。。希望 移植这 sailfish 回去。。。
<yqjiangxin> dchxcrow: 我觉得这个还是上百度搜个在线看吧
<yqjiangxin> dchxcrow: 好像第八集都出了
<dchxcrow> yqjiangxin: 学校网络有流量限制的啊，要不然也不会那么的爱六维
<yqjiangxin> dchxcrow: 。。。。。
<archl> 。
<archl> 直接在线看呗。看到国内那么多网站。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu下使用Netbeans7.2无法编译C++ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393685 我机器下载了g++，在命令行中，可以编译c++程序。但使用Netbeans7.2之后，不知道如何配置c++编译环境。我在【tool】-> 【options】->【c++ compiler】里配置的g++路径是【/usr/bin/g++】，结果出现下面的错 …
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.360buy.com/product/756222.html?utm_source=fx.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 【LGD2792P】LG D2792P 27寸IPS+3D+超窄边框金属设计 显示器 银色【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<adam8157> imadper: 贵屎了
<imadper> adam8157: 挺好看的.
<AK_47> 有用fbterm的吗？
<imadper> adam8157: firefox里面能用aria2c下载的插件叫啥来的?
<adam8157> imadper: flashget
<AK_47> fbterm里的字体很丑
<imadper> adam8157: . gaoji的名字....
<eexpress> adam8157: 居然买显示器？不可调角度的，最好别买。
<imadper> adam8157: flashgot
<eexpress> AK_47: 那是你的字体丑。
<imadper> adam8157: 最好能调节高度. 你看jshao就知道了
<imadper> qiao: 你竟然用win
<eexpress> imadper: 蛋蛋不是应该买一个酷本本去吊妹子嘛。
<imadper> eexpress: 吊汉子.
<imadper> eexpress: 这就是你的不对了...
<AK_47> eexpress, 我用了consolas
<eexpress> imadper: 你污蔑蛋蛋
<imadper> eexpress: ....
<AK_47> 还是一样丑
<eexpress> AK_47: fbterm就是使用fontconfig，字体和X一样的
<imadper> eexpress: 今天天气不错.
<eexpress> imadper: lol
<imadper> eexpress: 北京这边有点儿冷. 湖南怎么样?
<AK_47> eexpress, 发个雅黑的字体配置给我
<eexpress> 没那货。需要额外配置的字体，不鸟
<AK_47> 难道大家都用文泉驿？
<qiao> imadper: 厄，回来试了下中行的网银
<BluebirdShao> 面对 12.04 我感觉有点迷茫，不知怎么用了
<qiao> imadper: 这货还必须有ie内核
<imadper> qiao: ... 确实.
<BluebirdShao> 对于国内的垃圾网银，不得不承认在银行开发那群猪是真的存在的
<imadper> 吃e
<imadper> cherrot: 好久不见
<BluebirdShao> 国内开发网银的就是一群垃圾在开发一项垃圾
<BluebirdShao> 简直就是白痴，还必须得用 IE 内核，真是垃圾到极点了
<qiao> BluebirdShao: 哎，米有办法啊。。。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 调整了分区，ubuntu进不去了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393689 在win7下用分区助手扩大了一下C盘的空间。然后ubuntu就进不去了。有安装Easybcd。easybcd试着调了一下，开机选ubuntu要么就是小光标，一直跳，要么就是进到一个类似于命令行的东西里面。开头好像是is …
<BluebirdShao> IE 内核也就算了，还尼码得装他们的垃圾控件，装也就算了，尼码还每个银行一个控件
<qiao> BluebirdShao: 我现在机子上都装了4个控件了。。。
<BluebirdShao> 中国善良的孩纸，尼码伤不起呀
<BluebirdShao> 中国的网银，尼码全球最优秀呀，有木有
<hamo> ...
<cherrot> imadper, 好久不见
<hamo> adam8157 今这话剧真扯...
<adam8157> hamo: wow... 你开始下手了
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<cherrot> ofan, vpn好卡。。
<hamo> adam8157 我怎么可能带妹子去看这种话剧
<adam8157> hamo: 我说你对妹子下手了么?
<hamo> adam8157 那你说啥？= =
<adam8157> hamo: 我说你对 妹子 下手了么?
<hamo> adam8157 尼玛！
<hamo> adam8157 不过我还真是跟女生一起去的
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
 * bluezd 什么情况？
<hamo> adam8157 公司发的话剧票，一部催人尿下的中关村坑爹史
<hamo> bluezd ...不撸兄
<imadper> bluezd: 情况就是他们看话剧去了
<hamo> imadper 色象
<bluezd> imadper: 好基情啊
<hamo> ...
<imadper> hamo: 色蛤蟆.
<imadper> bluezd: 误会了你.
 * hamo 啥就基情...
<imadper> bluezd: 是 色蛤蟆找妹子去看了.
<imadper> bluezd: 那叫拉拉, 不叫基.
 * hamo =,=
<imadper> hamo: 我说的对吧.
<roylez_> hamo: 黑 .... 毛
<hamo> imadper 是你妹
<imadper> hamo: ....
<hamo> roylez_ 弱尾席
<imadper> hamo: 说你不是基你还不开心...
 * maplebeats 我看了下log,目测搞基成分太重
 * hamo 旁边坐了一美女，好漂亮
 * hamo 身材也好
<hamo> imadper 你妹才是基
<hamo> lol
<BluebirdShao> hamo: 认真你就输了
<roylez_> hamo: 西瓜肚？
<hamo> roylez_ 哪里，身材绝对好，也漂亮，还看话剧，有文化，是我喜欢的类型
<roylez_> hamo: 天鹅肉类型？
<soiamso> google 最近 被墙了？
<hamo> roylez_ 嚓嚓！
 * hamo ...
<bluezd> hamo: 你们居然还发话剧票
<maplebeats> soiamso: 就没正常后
<hamo> bluezd 催人尿下的中关村坑爹史
<hamo> bluezd 典型的政治任务嘛
<soiamso> maplebeats: google 其实可以 分支另外一个牌子搞 plus
 * adam8157 唉 vpn都被封, 咋办啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 你买 VPN 了？
 * cherrot 谁用长城宽带。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 没
<hamo> adam8157 肉翻
<ggenio> 呵呵翻qiang不行么，用SSH亚～
<bluezd> cherrot: 曾经用过，用了就后悔了，换电信的了
<cherrot> BluebirdShao, 是不是国际出口特别坑爹。。。
<cherrot> bluezd, 是不是国际出口特别坑爹
<maplebeats> adam8157:你不是在帝都嘛...人肉PK
<cherrot> maplebeats, python3是不是比python2好玩的多？
<sou_1> goagent还能用啊
<adam8157> hamo: 求人肉
<maplebeats> cherrot: no,no...
<cherrot> maplebeats, 还不成熟是么...
<maplebeats> cherrot: 都不好玩!
<cherrot> maplebeats, 。。。
 * hamo 蛋蛋让我们人肉他，谁感兴趣？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 成熟到是成熟,py3库少...py2转码坑爹
<cherrot> maplebeats, 晓得了
<cherrot> hamo, 咋个人肉？
<hamo> cherrot 你想咋样就咋样
<cherrot> hamo, 那我得想想。。。
<caiyue> 好多好没有睡觉呢吗
<hamo> cherrot 小皮鞭，小蜡烛什么的
<caiyue> 有谁能分享一下irssi的使用说明的？
<maplebeats> hamo: 果然要gaoji
<imadper> caiyue: http://irssi.org/beginner/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Irssi - The client of the future
<hamo> ...
<cherrot> hamo, 有个图来着 找不着了……
<cherrot> hamo, 哈利波特的脑残对话。。。
<hamo> cherrot 我还以为是gaoji图呢
<ggenio> http://fimi-zone.com/pictures.php?userid=6676&choice1=on&choice2=on&linkID=-520782179&iplinkid=ubuntucn
<kk> ggenio ⇪ ti: Capture The Flag 2013
<cherrot> 放弃了。。。 找不着那图了。。
<tone_>  - -#
<roylez_> cherrot: 渣渣
<cherrot> roylez_, 以后学习主席 看到好图贴都撸。。
<caiyue> hello
<kk> caiyue, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<caiyue> 好
<caiyue> 如何给单个人发信息呢
<cherrot> caiyue, /help msg
<ggenio> http://ubuntucn.gm9.com
<kk> ggenio ⇪ ti: LikeUbuntu-cnhammm
<pityonline> roylez_: 主席，给你看个好东西
<roylez_> .
<roylez_> pityonline: 还有不到5分钟睡觉
<ggenio> http://ubuntucn.gm9.com
<pityonline> roylez_: 扫兴……
<pityonline> roylez_: 你开着 dropbox 了吗？我分享了一个小目录
<roylez_> pityonline: 没开
<pityonline> roylez_: 开开看看能不能收到我的共享请求？
<roylez_> pityonline: 不看，费劲
<pityonline> roylez_: 扫兴
<Jagd> \rs 你之前提到过 haxe 吧?
<\rs> Jagd: 這個語言沒什麼前途吧……
<Jagd> \rs 嗯,我不怎么想用这语言。 但用它做flash很快
 * pityonline 我在 Dropbox 上开了个测试的 git repo，哪位有兴趣？我共享一下，看看如何使用 Dropbox 进行 git 协作。
<\rs> Jagd: flash? 你怎麼了……html5 css3 ...
<Jagd> \rs javascript 太慢。
<\rs> Jagd: flash? 我瞭解到的 flash 都是作爲 video websocket 之類 fallback 的
<\rs> Jagd: 以及 p2p
<\rs> Jagd: 不是拿他做老本行的
<caiyue> caiyue ？
<caiyue> 各位 睡觉了！！！！！！！！
<Jagd> \rs 做二维的游戏。。。 google  的 playn sucks。 GWT 翻译成的 html 或者 flash 常遇 bug
<Jagd> 还不如直接写 flash
<Jagd> html5 做图形实再太慢
<weakiwi> jdownloader对国内的网盘支持地怎么样？
<Jagd> \rs 我有几个关于 haxe 的问题。如果你熟悉的话，有劳解答一下 :P
<soiamso> Jagd: webgl
<Jagd> soiamso 慢...
<\rs> Jagd: 不會 haxe..
<Jagd> soiamso haxe 能通过 nme 改成 android/ios app 这也是考虑的原因之一
<Jagd> 但实再不喜欢这语言
<miceBlah> ΪʲôÎÒµÄXchatÏÖʵµÄ#ubuntu-cnÀïµÄÖÐÎĶ¼ÊÇÂÒÂëÄØ?
<kk> miceBlah say: 为什么我的Xchat现实的#ubuntu-cn里的中文都是乱码呢? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<soiamso> miceBlah: under windows ?
<miceBlah> yeah
<miceBlah> under debian is okay to display chinese character
<miceBlah> how to set xchat to use utf-8? i wonder
<pityonline> 奇怪，git 居然会丢失 commit，难道和 dropbox 同步有关？
<cleamoon> http://program-think.blogspot.com/2012/11/political-fable.html
<MeaCulpa> ...
<savr> nihow
<savr> can anyone explain this deal to me: http://www.meituan.com/deal/611580.html
<kk> savr,啥网址y 薇爱精品时尚酒店过夜房抵用券+钟点房抵用券+薇爱卡，3店通用 | 美团网嘉兴站
<cleamoon> savr, it is some coupons to some hotels.
<savr> cleamoon: yes... but is it 10rmb per day?
<savr> or per hour?
<savr> very confusing
<ofan> 原价 ¥650 0.2折  喔槽
<savr> seems to really be a deal for a whore house not a hotel!
<cleamoon> savr, it is for some hotels
<savr> I pay 10rmb and get to stay in a hotel one night?
<ofan> yeah 9.9rmb for a 650rmb coupon
<cleamoon> savr, and they sell 4 coupons for like 4 dags
<savr> so 300 rmb per month?
<cleamoon> savr, i don't think you can buy that many coupons...
<ofan> 过夜房抵用券400元
<cleamoon> savr, and if you want to stay there the whole day you will need 4 coupons.
<ofan> savr: it's like cashback
<savr> http://www.meituan.com/deal/buy/611580
<kk> savr,啥网址y 薇爱精品时尚酒店过夜房抵用券+钟点房抵用券+薇爱卡，3店通用 | 美团网嘉兴站
<savr> I can enter 30
<cleamoon> savr, ...really?
<cleamoon> savr, i don't know then...
<savr> ye
<savr> dude lets do this
<savr> who wants to move to shanghai for 300rmb per month
<cleamoon> savr, i have never bought anything like this on a website which looks like ebay...
<ofan> there must be a catch
<savr> heck I'll pay your 300rmb if you set it up for me
<savr> meituan is a groupon clone
<savr> I've used meituan for hotel deals before
<cleamoon> savr, you can simply buy some coupon and rent the room for 1000 a month...
<savr> but this deal is beyond my understanding of chinese
<cleamoon> savr, ......it is beyond my understanding too
<savr> cleamoon: are you chinese?
<cleamoon> savr, yes
<ofan> there's hidden info that they won't tell you
<cleamoon> savr, however, i'm not currently in china
<cleamoon> savr, i see the satisfiction rank is kind of low.
<ofan> but, as they can give you the refund, maybe it's a good deal
<savr> I've done the hotel deals at 100 rmb per day
<savr> paid 3000 for one month
<cleamoon> savr, why are you staying at a hotel?
<savr> but 300 for what is in the pictures is unbelievable
<savr> cleamoon: because no one wants to rent for less than 12 months
<cleamoon> savr, oh
<savr> hotel works out cheaper than 1 year rent
<ofan> ※以下为部分房间图，店内各房型略有差异，以商家实际安排为准。
<cleamoon> savr, then you should try this so we shall know how it looks like
<ofan> savr: they always post their best pictures
<savr> actually the place I'm staying right now I got from meituan
<savr> and the hotel is better than the pictures
<savr> they put me on a lower floor
<savr> the pictures are from the roof floor
<savr> where the rooms aren't as nice
<cleamoon> savr, that is rather rare in china i think...
<savr> VERY
<savr> the owner is a nice lady
<ofan> sounds good, i've never used meituan before
<savr> what is confusing about this deal is it talks about hour rooms
<savr> and says it's 100 rmb per hour
<savr> which is beyond what I can make sense of
<alvin_rxg> 终点房是大炮专房嘛？
<ofan> not 100rmb per hour
<ofan> it has 3 tickets, 2 for hour rooms
<ofan> each of them can give you 100 rmb cashback
<cleamoon> savr, the 100 rmb per hour means you will pay if you do not check out in time
<savr> hmm
<savr> so the deal is cash back
<savr> doesn't tell you how much the room actually costs
<ofan> yeah
<savr> http://www.welove-hotel.com/
<kk> savr,啥网址y 薇爱精品时尚酒店(上海)
<savr> http://www.welove-hotel.com/Campaign-1.aspx
<kk> savr,啥网址y 薇爱精品时尚酒店(上海)
<savr> anyone want to help me find out how much the hotel charges
<ofan> savr: another possibility is they give you a very high price, and you use the ticket to get cashback, but you still paid as much as it was or even more.
<savr> yeah but if that was the case they wouldn't have sold 3000
<savr> but then again
<savr> the average person is stupid
<savr> and impulse buys at 10rmb
<alvin_rxg> hey guy, u r rich, stil need those discounts ? =.=!
<cleamoon> savr, it is 1200 rmb per dag...
<savr> alvin_rxg: not going to let the hotel get rich off me
<savr> cleamoon: fuck
<savr> what a waste of time
<savr> thanks cleamoon !!!
<ofan> http://www.welove-hotel.com/Campaign-1.aspx  this said they have some special offers
<alvin_rxg> savr: i think what u need to do is just think about how to buy cheap stuffs in china and sell them expensive in au. :D
<cleamoon> yes, they do... but it is only for 3 hours...
<savr> yeah... sounds like a whore house
<ofan> and only from Sunday to Thursday
<ofan> hahhha
<savr> yep lol
<alvin_rxg> 在欧美想 ooxx 就直接带回家了。在国内想 ooxx 得开房 :/
<cleamoon> the hotel is actuallt more expensive than sweden's hotels...
<alvin_rxg> 在德国 100块的旅店很少…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 德国有没有感恩节
<ofan> 美国屁节怎么那么多
<alvin_rxg> 黑怒解放节？
<ofan> http://www.indiegogo.com/nootropics
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Brain-Enhancing Drugs For All | Indiegogo
<cleamoon> ofan, 这东西绝大多数都没用吧...
<cleamoon> 而且就算用了这药，IQ80的也不可能和IQ160的一样...
<ofan> cleamoon: 短时间内应该有用
<ofan> cleamoon: 类似兴奋剂
<cleamoon> ofan, 哦，很有效吗？
<ofan> 不知道
<ofan> 貌似还在研发中
<ofan> alvin_rxg: latex里†符号是啥意思
<saimazoon> 大家好
<kk> saimazoon, 好.. .  ㍛ 
<saimazoon> 有一个事情我要问一下
<saimazoon> 在这个网路有没有别的中文频道？
<saimazoon> 好像除了这个频道以外没有
<cleamoon> 有人一起玩spoj吗？
<ofan> cleamoon: 以前玩过
<cleamoon> ofan, 现在不玩了？
<ofan> 没时间
<cleamoon> ofan, ....你们都在干什么呀
<ofan> spoj,poj,usaco
<ofan> projecteuler etc.
<ofan> cleamoon: 码农很忙的
<cleamoon> ofan, 你工作了？
<ofan> cleamoon: 没
<ofan> nnd 昨天才说过
<cleamoon> ofan, 我记性很差的...IQ只有83...
<cleamoon> ofan, 没工作还不玩吗？要及时行乐呀，孩子~
<ofan> cleamoon: 玩个屁
<ofan> cleamoon: 现在玩，以后没得玩，孩子
<saimazoon> 孩子呢
<saimazoon> 你有孩子吗
<cleamoon> ofan, 以后本身就没的玩...你见过几个大人在玩PSP ...
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 明显
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 没有
<ofan> cleamoon: 挺多的
<ofan> console用户里大多数都是成人
<saimazoon> console 是什么
<cleamoon> ofan, .....真的？
<saimazoon> 是一个玩具吗
<saimazoon> 还是你的意思是bash吗
<ofan> cleamoon: 一看你就不玩video game
<ofan> 好玩的游戏都是面向成人设计的
<ofan> 小孩子就玩玩愤怒的小鸟
<cleamoon> ofan, ...我穷呀...全部买的就只有GB...连GBA都没有...
<cleamoon> saimazoon, console很明显不可能是bash吧...
<ofan> cleamoon: 看看dota,lol,d3,war3,wow 有多少小孩玩有多少成人
<cleamoon> ofan, ...不都是小鬼吗？
<ofan> 每年游戏竞技哪有小孩
<ofan> cleamoon: 屁
<ofan> cleamoon: 职业玩家都是成人，高水平的
<ofan> 不过一般都是从小玩
<cleamoon> ofan, 那些也是年轻人吧...真正的大人很少吧...
<ofan> cleamoon: 多大算大人
<cleamoon> ofan, 怎么也要30+吧..
<ofan> cleamoon: 那叫中年人
<cleamoon> ofan, ...无所谓...
<cleamoon> ofan, 中年人玩的很少吧...
<ofan> cleamoon: 也不少
<ofan> 只是没20多岁的多
<cleamoon> ofan, 哦
<piggybox> xbox游戏除了跳舞我已经不玩别的了。。。
<cleamoon> 这里有用awesome的吧？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 那是十字架吧
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: und?
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 怎么把某一个urxvt中运行的东西自动放到某一个页下？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 比如freetalk
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 从窗口的 name 或者 class 判断
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, name是urxvt...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: xprop 看看有啥区别
<alvin_rxg> 这个…
<alvin_rxg> 我现在已经从纯 awesome 转移到了 awesome + tmux 了 ..
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...为什么tmux？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 随便挑的。 所有 term 的东西都放到 tmux 里了。其他的gtk/qt窗口还是由 awesome 管
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, term里东西很多吗？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, xprop中的name和class都是urxvt...
<fivesheep> yoyo
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 写报告的时候，经常开10来个… irssi, n*vim, n*gnuplot
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ....y n*vim?
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, n×gnuplot也没必要吧...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 一个编辑主要的 tex, 一个编辑新的 table.tex，一个编辑 plot 的文件，一个开 gnuplot...
<alvin_rxg> 而且 vim 的多窗口我又很少会用，屏幕不够大
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那样不都看不到吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 看到什么？。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 看到所有的窗口呀
<alvin_rxg> 为啥…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 看起来舒服...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 买个26寸的机器吧
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 不，真的很值
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 特别大，特别特别大
<alvin_rxg> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/891c9115jw1dz0k08iub2j.jpg
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, pdf开4个都能看
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 码农肯定要买的
<alvin_rxg> 我不是 :D
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ......那你是？
<alvin_rxg> 我什么都不是
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...非男非女？观世音下凡？
<kk>  06:14
<mengfei> 早……
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-22
<abine1> 早啊，各位筒子
<abine1> 好冷哦
<abine1> 12.10内置的empathy-chat即时通客户端不能用irc聊天了
<abine1> 这是肿么回事？
<MeaCulpa> .
<DBLobster> 木有
 * maplebeats 早上好
<abine1> 太困了
<abine1> 继续睡觉
<airead> morning
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • 请问如何配置snorby使用snort数据库，而不是snorby自己创建的snorby数据库 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393710 I installed Snorby, but am not sure how to configure it to use the database 'snort' rather than the database it creates called 'snorby'，恳请高人不吝赐教，非常感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<Ein-mobile> hello
<kk> Ein-mobile, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<Ein-mobile> 各位觉得jolla的Sailfish OS漂亮不？
<imtxc> 早啊大家
<Ein-mobile> imtxc, 早！
<qiao> morning ~
<imtxc> imadper: 色大象
<imadper> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> imadper: 我微薄里面怎么你消失了呢
<imadper> im
<imadper> imtxc: 我注销了.
<imtxc> imadper: 牛
<imadper> imtxc: ex来微薄找我, 我妹子逼着我注销了.
<imtxc> imadper: 怕查水表，今天早上我的就被河蟹了。。
<imtxc> imadper: 我擦 你还有ex
<imadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> imadper: 也是帝都的？
<imtxc> imadper: 初中同学？
<imadper> imtxc: .
<imadper> imtxc: 高中
<imtxc> imadper: 分嫂的高中啊
<qiao> imadper, ╭∩╮
<imadper> qiao: 滚粗! 老子怎么给你装rhel9?
<qiao> imadper, 你在内网上下载rhel5.9的vmlinuz 和 initrd.img
<qiao> imadper, 在gurb中重新写个启动项就好了？
<imadper> qiao: 麻烦...
<imadper> qiao: pxe吧.
<qiao> imadper, 恩，pxe才到5.6
<imadper> qiao: 然后用tree升级
<qiao> imadper, 我上次就是在更新的时候出了各种问题
<imadper> qiao: 那我用u盘安装.
<imadper> qiao: 反正老子懒得找那些东西下载, 然后还要写grub
<jyfl987> imadper: fedora
<imtxc> imadper: 。。。
<qiao> imadper, 刚和你丫说话，老师问我问题
<qiao> imadper, 你用U盘也可以～主要有给我安上5.9，再空出60G出来就好了。。。
<kang_> 大家好, 新来的, 没想到还有这么多人在用IRC
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕又PTO啊？
<adam8157> hamo_find_black: wfh
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: WTF
<iGoogle> hamo_find_black: 蛋蛋是说fuck hand.
<hamo_find_black> iGoogle: 还是神了解蛋蛋
<amosk> adam8157,  / Please do not spam me again, thanks.
<adam8157> amosk: .
<adam8157> amosk: 我不理会那些事情, 他还老forward, 烦
<amosk> adam8157, haha
<adam8157> amosk: 还有那些个烂事儿, 别人给他发的邮件他也forward, 烦死了
<amosk> adam8157, stop to blame someone in public channel ..
<adam8157> amosk: stop to...
<amosk> adam8157, 蛋蛋要淡静
<adam8157> amosk: 阿孔你不是好人... 也叫这个...
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 蛋蛋哟...
<lmh_> adam8157, kk
<iGoogle> 说了吧。其实蛋蛋不喜欢这称呼。我们还是改下，叫蛋糕。表示高级/高手的意思。 hamo_find_black
<adam8157> iGoogle: 阿姨
<hamo_find_black> iGoogle: 不如叫蛋gao...还能表示gaoji的意思
<iGoogle> 喜欢广东叫法？都带阿？阿蛋？
 * iGoogle 不能让蛋蛋认为我不是好人。
<Ein-mobile> 蛋仔~
<Ein-mobile> 233~
<iGoogle> 。
<onborad> 我的笔记本安装ubuntu后，风扇转的很快？
<onborad> 有人知道如何控制fan吗？
<iGoogle> 就是你的本本是异类，系统不认。电源管理没管到。
<adam8157> lmh_: nnnd
<onborad> 应该不会的，Thankpad的。
<onborad> 怎么会。
<onborad> 应该是ubuntu设置问题。
<kang_> thinkpad什么型号? 什么版本的Ubuntu?
<iGoogle> 你应该说应该是lin问题。acpi又不是ub独立开发的。
<onborad> 12.10 Thinkpad-E420
<iGoogle> 说不定是没安装好显卡驱动？
<iGoogle> 导致cpu一直猛搞
<onborad> intel i915 哥哥！
<iGoogle> 那就是异类本本。山寨本本。
<iGoogle> lol
<onborad> 额，鄙视你。
<kang_> cat /proc/acpi/ibm/fan 一下看看是在auto还是在manual上, 另外看看速度?
<iGoogle> lol
<kang_> 我的是thinkpad t510 风扇一直很安静
<onborad> status:disable
<iGoogle> 去12.04吧。
<iGoogle> 小白版本，啥问题，难说
<onborad> deepin 12.04 的版本 风扇没有任何问题。
<kang_> 不应该, 我之前12.10的时候风扇也很静
<iGoogle> 新版本出来后，1个月才稳定。你不知道？
<kang_> sudo apt-get install thinkfan 一下, 据说有用
<kang_> thinkfan是ubuntu下给thinkpad风扇管理的
<onborad> kang_, 需要重新启动吗？
<kang_> 应该不用, 我也没用过..
<kang_> 我查查
<jyfl987> adam8157: just give him a face fuck
<adam8157> jyfl987: huh?
 * itrufeng 早 筒子们
<itrufeng> kk: 来，给妞笑一个
<jyfl987> adam8157: do it again and again
<jyfl987> 仙人掌到货了 额
<jyfl987> 10片一个大箱子
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你这哪跟哪啊
<kk> itrufeng, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍣ 
<iGoogle> adam8157: ..哎
<kang_> onborad 你的fan control是disabled状态..很奇怪啊我的是enabled然后在auto level上
<kang_> 你看看这篇文章照着改一下试试
<kang_> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<kk> kang_,啥网址y How to control fan speed - ThinkWiki
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不是说让人 stop forward you么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们缓存都很小啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不确定你在说这个, 原来你喜欢翻log...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那倒不是 我这个irssi是挂在服务器上的 上班时候才来看看
<kang_> 从Automated program - Simple ThinkPad Fan Control这段开始看
<kang_> 要改一个设置
<kang_> 然后那个thinkfan才能起作用
<kang_> 还有这个也看看, http://blog.ylatuya.es/?p=85 也是用的thinkfan
<kk> kang_,啥网址y Silencing the fan and reducing the power usage of a ThinkPad T420s | Y la tuya?
<onborad> kang_, level auto  ，闲置电脑后风扇转速还是不会变。
<qiao> imadper, 干嘛呢?
<kang_> 装了thinkfan了?
<imadper> qiao: 昨天开会给的那个链接你看没?
<onborad> 恩。
<imadper> qiao: 一堆bug, 我要搞定!!!
<imadper> qiao: 我了个去!!! 老子明天就走了!!!
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么我切换到ORACLE用户后按上下左右键就出现乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393720 123.png 就是按键盘上的UP DOWN LEFT RIGHT 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-11-22 11:17
<qiao> imadper, 额，还没有看～
<kang_> 要不然试试ThinkWiki里那个带GUI的Thinkpad Fan Control
<kang_> https://github.com/Stanko/ThinkPad-Fan-Control  这里下载
<imadper> qiao: 你的有十来个, 比我的还多, 你来句你还没看...
<kk> kang_ ⇪ ti: Stanko/ThinkPad-Fan-Control · GitHub
<imadper> qiao: 那些是beta sign-off之前一定要搞定的.
<qiao> imadper, 恩，我知道我的很多
<huntxu> imadper: 你還沒被掃地出門啊
<imadper> huntxu: 没呀, 我自己辞职好不好.
<qiao> imadper, 不过差不多都可以 verified ,我还没有来得及回复
<qiao> imadper, 应该在下周大部分可以搞定
<huntxu> imadper: 你是被趕走的不是？
<iGoogle> imadper: 啥地方就不做了。
<imadper> qiao: 不扯了, 老子悲剧了.
<imadper> huntxu: 显然不是....
<imadper> iGoogle: 没读懂呀... 神....
<qiao> imadper, 你先弄着，这课上午就结束了。
<qiao> imadper, 下午了再说
<imadper> qiao: .
<iGoogle> 换一个地方，悲剧啥。
<imadper> iGoogle: 不好找呀...
<iGoogle> 。？
<iGoogle> 明年我也休息了。
<huntxu> imadper: 咩哈哈
<iGoogle> 我还觉得舒服呢
<imadper> huntxu:  笑得真猥琐.
<imadper> iGoogle: 你有钱... 我穷...
<iGoogle> 我每天都起不来。
<onborad> 你们都在ubuntu公司?
<kang_> 看起来貌似是
<iGoogle> 没人在典范吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20121122/132308.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 安全研究人员：更多木马将锁定Linux系统_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<iGoogle> imadper: 过来。我雇你。
<iGoogle> 天天打游戏
<imadper> iGoogle: 过去打游戏?
<iGoogle> 我这里也没事嘛。只剩下打游戏。
<imadper> iGoogle: 那你靠啥给我发工资...
<iGoogle> 靠啥。直接发
<iGoogle> 给社会做贡献嘛
<iGoogle> 怕你闹事。lol
<imadper> iGoogle: ... 让我过去打游戏, 然后还给我发工资? 神这是在普度众生呀...
<iGoogle> 我向来不在乎钱。也不想上班。lol
<iGoogle> 正好没人局域网对战。
<imadper> iGoogle: 那你哪儿来的钱给我发工资...
<iGoogle> 我想了一个新产品。准备试试。
<iGoogle> 以前就有钱嘛
<stlifey> 有没有人在linux装上了steam？里面的中文我都是口口，有人能正常显示不?
<jyfl987> imadper: 你要问打游戏几个小时
<jyfl987> imadper: 打2个小时是普读众生 打10个小时 那是打金农场
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你既然没事 不如让他回家 给你远程办公好了 额
<adam8157> iGoogle: imadper yoooo
<imadper> adam8157: wfh?
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯, 一会儿去办公室
<imadper> adam8157: 哦, 你这是起晚了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: fuck啊 你现在比我在果壳还晚
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 两个启动的问题解决不了，请帮一下忙啊！感谢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393722 一是，启动画面 我想直接进UNBNTU，不要出进WIN的选项，不知道在哪编辑啊 二是，取消开机自动挂载NFS分区 也不知道在哪弄，如果需要命令行，麻烦详细说一下，俺太白 主要就是以 …
<adam8157> jyfl987: wfh呢
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神也收了我吧
<imtxc> iGoogle: 有口饭钱就行，打游戏
<iGoogle> 好吧。你会拉广告不。
<iGoogle> 广告业务
<imtxc> iGoogle: 什么广告
<iGoogle> 随便什么广告嘛
<abine1> 秒杀SSD AMD推内存虚拟硬盘软件！！！！
<abine1> 猛
<iGoogle> 比如，你去搞定蛋糕的女上司，把rh的广告业务拉过来。给你股份。 imtxc
<imtxc> iGoogle: ……
<abine1> EE
<imtxc> iGoogle: 管饭就行了，股份这个难度太大了。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> jyfl987: work from home
<onborad> subsystem ID 这个是什么？
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 你上班都这样 还指望你在家
<imadper> ofan: http://www.smzdm.com/creative-innovation-the-aurvana-air-earbud-headphones-49-99-about-370.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Creative 创新 Aurvana Air 耳塞式耳机　$49.99（约￥370）»什么值得买
<abine1> 去吃饭了
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> imadper: 那个耳塞做工真不错啊
<imadper> imtxc: 你说air?
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 仿的a8
<imtxc> imadper: 恩 眼镜不方便用吧
<imadper> imtxc: 不会的, 有优化.
<imtxc> imadper: 哦啊
<abine1> 吃饭回来了
<abine1> 话说要用U盘安装个XP
<abine1> 蛋疼
<abine1> 有光驱木有光盘
<abine1> 只能有U盘安装系统
<abine1> 不想用XP
<abine1> 但还是得用
<abine1> 感觉象被Q……
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • io负载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393728 最近两天 脚本跑的很慢，查了一下，发现io的负载特别大 iostat -x 第一条的%util 是 80%左右 avg-cpu: %user %nice %system %iowait %steal %idle 15.00 0.00 4.00 71.50 0.00 9.50 Device: rrqm/s wrqm/s r/s w/s rkB/s wkB/s avgrq-sz avgqu-sz await r_await w_await svctm %util …
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • VirtualBox中ubuntu和主机xp网络连接教程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393730 主机是XP，VM用的是VirtualBox，虚拟机装的是ubuntu，因为夜晚回到宿舍没有上网，所以就自己摸索着如何可以在只有自己的手提下，将虚拟机和主机链接。因为不懂发图，所以以word …
<onborad> kang_, 我的风扇对温度很是敏感。只要稍微有些热CPU就会转的很快。
<ofan> imadper: 我自己买的第一款入耳就创新的
<onborad> 俄，fan
<imadper> ofan: 创新 in ear. 我的也是.
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你的黑毛呢？
<jyfl987> onborad: 扔了吧
<onborad> 想得美，
<onborad> jyfl987, 你不是研究ubuntu
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<imadper> adam8157: 喵的, 最后两天了, 还有一堆bug
<ofan> adam8157: 你可以回答“是你的黑毛”
<adam8157> imadper: 啧啧, 能力越大责任越大
<onborad> hello jyfl987
<imadper> adam8157: 不开心.
<imadper> adam8157: 我这没能力呀.
<onborad> 坑爹的ubuntu
<ofan> 搞定git的指定文件加密
<jyfl987> onborad: 不研究 这里的都是研究arch gentoo lfs的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 什么方面的能力？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 看来还飞得整个函数生成一段日期
<onborad> jyfl987, 额，明明是ubuntu channel。
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那是，连shell， awk都函数了
<maplebeats> onborad: 被占领了..
<onborad> ubuntu 自称最火拉。怎么可能
<jyfl987> onborad: 你正处在占领军当局的统治下
<jyfl987> onborad: 不信你调查下 那些个带op帽子的 有几个用ubuntu的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 主要是营销部门老是有需求要搞一段日期内数据的分析
<onborad> jyfl987, 莫非是fedora
 * jyfl987 考虑是不是要学下R
<jyfl987> onborad: 反正不是ubuntu就行 不过也可以解答ubuntu问题 你有p就放
 * maplebeats 呃,我添加路由表的时候写了重复了,有影响或者怎么去掉...
 * maplebeats ...直接del就完了:-(
<onborad> jyfl987, 你心里抵触ubuntu呵呵！
<onborad> 有用过中标麒麟的操作系统吗
<jyfl987> onborad: 没有啊 我家里公司都用ubuntu
<jyfl987> onborad: 但是我们要实事求是 这里确实不是ubuntu频道嘛
<onborad> 占了也好，
<onborad> jyfl987, 你做什么开发的?
<jyfl987> onborad: 以前是py 更早以前是php 现在是 php py shell
<jyfl987> 将来可能是 clojure R
<jyfl987> 还会css js html sql
<jyfl987> 业余研究c forth lua
<jyfl987> 吃饭时候研究植物养殖 灾备
<onborad> jyfl987, 你研究这么多东西
<jyfl987> 周末还想点创业
<onborad> 哈哈
<jyfl987> onborad: 没 我看你这么喜欢挖数据 索性编点让你开心开心
<ggenio> onborad: go #ubuntu,u get more infos
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/KwPYo.jpg
<onborad> 我不喜欢挖掘数据，我喜欢了解在IRC上面的人都是做什么的。是不是都是很NB
<jyfl987> onborad: 你是警校的？ 还是数据挖掘专业？
<onborad> jyfl987, 心理扭曲阿。
<ggenio> onborad: ohh~NO, u get wrong way,bro.:-)
<adam8157> roylez: 你召唤技能不错
<onborad> ggenio, 说中文OK！
<ggenio> onborad: u so sucks,loser
<hamo> roylez: 弱爆席
<ggenio> onborad: and ur suck ubuntuuuuuuuuu
 * palomino|working 踩踏 roylez 
<onborad> ggenio, 没有礼貌的家伙，我没有学过英文。
<onborad> ggenio, 你能不能把你的句子通顺了再说出来好麻
 * cherrot 刚进来就目睹发飙
<ggenio> onborad: http://fucku-onborad.uni.me
<kk> ggenio,啥网址y Fuck U loserOo
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 多workspace间运行matlab的可行性 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393740 问一个在Ubuntu的多个工作空间同时运行matlab的问题 这样做可以理解为并行计算吗？会不会提升运算效率 还有，对应不同的参数，是不是要分别为每个程序单独建立一个新的m文档，以防止数据覆盖 这 …
 * adam8157 再有爆粗口的就踢了
<onborad> ggenio, Ha, boy ,you are really hot shit!
<adam8157> onborad: ggenio ^^
<onborad> 好，
<onborad> ggenio, 看你还骂人吗。
 * maplebeats 我现在想骂人
<onborad> 好像走啦，
<onborad> 汗
 * cherrot 发生了什么吗？
<imadper> adam8157: 贴错输出结果了, 真tm想删了自己的comment...
<hamo> imadper: 剁手
<imadper> hamo: ...
<jyfl987> onborad: 额 大学有心理扭曲这个专业？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你就天天爆
<onborad> jyfl987, 心理学专业，心理扭曲是一种表现。
<imadper> adam8157: ... 呃.. 我没看到你之前的...
<imadper> adam8157: sorry
<jyfl987> onborad: 果然是
<onborad> jyfl987,是什么！
<onborad> jyfl987, 你认识那个ggenio。
<onborad> 吗？
<jyfl987> http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/314/to-generate-the-list-of-dates-using-bash-shell     MeaCulpa 看这个
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y To generate the list of dates using bash shell | commandlinefu.com
<jyfl987> onborad: 恩
<jyfl987> onborad: 我认识你那天 认识他的
<ggenio> jyfl987: hahaha, +1
<onborad> jyfl987, anyway 他是中国人吗?怎么老是讲英语。
<jyfl987> onborad: 你也是中国人 为何老是用英文nick
<onborad> jyfl987, IRC没有中文的nick阿。
<ofan> imadper: 发现那耳机貌似用过
<ofan> 铁三角的有一款差不多
<ggenio> jyfl987: dont waste ur time on a dumb
<ofan> imadper: 这种的很不耐用
<onborad> jyfl987, 中国人挺好的阿，
<jyfl987> onborad: 好你妹啊
<jyfl987> ggenio: nope, just take another view, you're enjoy a dump
<onborad> jyfl987,有些东西我们是无法改变的。
 * pityonline irssi 可以更改高亮字符的颜色吧？
<onborad> jyfl987, 你在国外吗？
<jyfl987> onborad: 中国人这么好 那祝你下辈子 下下辈子 下下下辈子都投胎做中国人 子子孙孙无穷辈也
<jyfl987> onborad: 送打折哦
<onborad> jyfl987, 你要是有这个能力，估计你早就不做中国人啦！
<onborad> 唉，命运如此抓弄你阿。
<onborad> jyfl987, 你不在中国？
<jyfl987> onborad: 你要是有这个能力 早就把irc改得支持中文nick了
<sunwilston> ubuntu 12.10 系统终于安装好了
<imadper> sunwilston: 悲剧.
<sunwilston> imadper, 怎么个悲剧法？
<onborad> IRC is world
<imadper> sunwilston: 前几天刚听ee说1210不好用.
<sunwilston> imadper, 我倒感觉12.10是12.04的加强怎么版
<onborad> IRC belong to world
<sunwilston> imadper, 稳定性不错
<imadper> adam8157: 联想ThinkPad X230笔记本电脑30% Off（美国运通卡支付），折扣码是USXTHINKX230 。没有美国运通卡可获得25% Off，折扣码是BLACKFRIDAY。所有订单美国包邮。4种配置可选，价格很实惠，到12月4日截止
<jyfl987> ee是胡说的 imadper
<onborad> jyfl987, 自己感觉很幽默？
<imadper> jyfl987: 哦, 这我不是很确定, 因为我没有装12.10...
<jyfl987> imadper: 我的ac100装了个1210以后 由于用到了个armhf 性能猛飙 现在每晚在床上看porn 我都用这个机器了
<jyfl987> onborad: 你确定这不是又一个心理学测试题 ：［
<imadper> jyfl987: 我用我的touchpad + plex看.
<jyfl987> imadper: 还有 财付通刚刚和运通达成合作 你可以用财付通支付了
<jyfl987> imadper: 什么touchpad
<imadper> jyfl987: 我不买. 我给adam看
<imadper> jyfl987: 平板 + plex
<imadper> jyfl987: plex对我这种买不起nas的人来说很好用.
<cherrot> imadper: 你家里用的啥宽带
<jyfl987> imadper: 什么牌的 难道是padfone
<onborad> 额，我真得不是高新里学的。
<jyfl987> imadper: 没明白plex
<jyfl987> imadper: 阿蛋倒是不需要财付通 人家直接用支票的
<imadper> cherrot: 电信.
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是, hp
<imadper> jyfl987: plex media server
<jyfl987> imadper: 有米
<imadper> jyfl987: 1k的平板... 比你的ac100便宜吧...
<cherrot> imadper: 在北京用电信？ 那VPN速度怎样？
<imadper> cherrot: 说的过去. 能连上.
<onborad> jyfl987, 我不是搞心理学的。
<cherrot> imadper: 速度呢？
<jyfl987> onborad: 这个我理解 谁也不喜欢找个女朋友是一个专业的
<jyfl987> imadper: 额 差不多 我的ac100也是1k的 可是你还有笔记本啊
<jyfl987> 我没了
<cherrot> jyfl987: 不一个专业的话不觉的没有共同语言么。。
<imadper> cherrot: 能连上就很不错了, 你还想问速度? 天真...
<imadper> jyfl987: 我笔记本几年之内都不会换了...
<ofan> im
<imadper> jyfl987: 二代i5 + 8g内存, 短期内够我用的了.
<cherrot> imadper: 。。。高级黑。。。
<ofan> imadper: 只换零件？
<imadper> ofan: 啥?
<imadper> ofan: 零件也不想换了, 除非256g的ssd到800
<ofan> imadper: 想得美
<imadper> cherrot: 没有黑, 我说的事实. 电信的速度真的很神经.
<jyfl987> cherrot: 容易吵架 比如软件工程的 同样用ide都有可能打起来
<imadper> ofan: 现在也就1k就能买到.
<onborad> jyfl987, 我不是girls，
<ofan> 我这256g的都$300多
<ggenio> jyfl987: 记得昨天你说也用proxychains,你那边有哪些好用的DNS_SERVER?有用namebench测试过吗？
<imadper> ofan: 等.
<ofan> imadper: 镁光m4便宜
<ofan> 不过性能不行
<jyfl987> onborad: 你当然不是girls了 要不然你就讨论找男朋友了
<imadper> ofan: http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A26-1CR-1U1-04.htm
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Crucial 英睿达 V4 256G SSD固态硬盘 - 2.5英寸SATAII(3.0Gb/s) 9.5毫米 - 新蛋中国高级模板
<jyfl987> ggenio: 用remote_dns 就不用考虑dns server了
<jyfl987> imadper: 好有钱 我的cpu还是一代的
<cherrot> imadper: 我的是长城宽带 印象中应该用的联通的带宽。也是超级慢，能连上就不错的那种。
<onborad> jyfl987, 果然犀利。
<ofan> imadper: 镁光的便宜
<imadper> jyfl987: 买的晚而已.
<imadper> ofan: 恩, vdata的更便宜.
<jyfl987> onborad: 不犀利的我不说 :]
<cherrot> jyfl987: 唉 没有共同语言也好痛苦。。。
<ofan> imadper: 不过性能很一般
<imadper> cherrot: 恩.
<jyfl987> cherrot: 怎么会 可以肉体交流
<ofan> 可能还不如某些机械的
<imadper> ofan: 不会吧....
<imadper> ofan: 扑克特的倒是不错.
<ofan> imadper: plextor?
<cherrot> jyfl987: nice
<ofan> 上床
<imadper> ofan: 是plextor
<ofan> imadper: o 我的就是
<ggenio> jyfl987: 嗯，原来如此，我去试试
<oinil> 生活在恐怖主义中的人
<onborad> jyfl987, orz
<jyfl987> ggenio: 得是 proxychains 1.4+版本 1.4里这选项不起作用 额
<imadper> ofan: 你丫真有钱.
<onborad> jyfl987, 能在经典一些麻
<jyfl987> ofan: 烧包哥
<jyfl987> onborad: 取决于你听的环境
<pityonline> test
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<jyfl987> ggenio: 我这有个诡异的问题 在.bashrc里设置了 alias mutt='proxychains mutt 2>/dev/null' 起效了以后 输入 mutt 没任何反应 额 手动打那个就可以
<jyfl987> 魔鬼问题
<pityonline> 怎么还是黄色的啊，累眼
<ofan> imadper: plextor不贵
<ofan> intel的才贵
<adam8157> imadper: 啥情况, 刚面试校招去了
 * pityonline 把 colorless.theme 当成 colorful.theme 了……
<imadper> adam8157: bug不会验....
<ofan> adam8157: 多招几个妹子
<pityonline> test
<imadper> adam8157: 还有一个好不容易验好了, 贴上去的时候贴错数据了.
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<imadper> pityonline: 帮你测试.
<ggenio> jyfl987: 换个alias比如“muttx”看看
<adam8157> imadper: 先30
<adam8157> imadper: x230啥情况?
<imadper> adam8157: 现在在米国买x230, 直接打七折.
<adam8157> imadper: 哪里看到的
<jyfl987> ggenio: 可以试试
<imadper> adam8157: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/27503
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Lenovo ThinkPad X230 Laptop 7折-7.5折»发现频道»什么值得买
<jyfl987> ggenio: 也不行 额
<ofan> jyfl987: 你reload bashrc没
<ofan> jyfl987: 你这里mutt递归调用了
<ofan> proxychains /usr/bin/mutt ...
<ggenio> jyfl987: source ~/.bashrc
<adam8157> imadper: wow
<imadper> adam8157: 目测一下子剩下不少钱. 而且还可以自己选配置. 美国那边买运费, 你只要交转运就行.
<adam8157> imadper: 选不了dos呢...
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 是呀... 我刚看过了.
<jyfl987> 额 找到原因了
<jyfl987> proxychain
<ofan> 2
<adam8157> imadper: 哪个是ips? 屏幕
<imadper> adam8157: 等我去看看
<jyfl987> 3
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可以用财付通了 不需要你代付了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你还是研究下从哪里走 通关率高吧
<imadper> adam8157: 点不进去了.........
<adam8157> imadper: 代理
<pityonline> test
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<jyfl987> imadper: alias ff='proxychains firefox 2>/dev/null'
<imadper> jyfl987: 我不用那个...
<imadper> adam8157: 代理也不行...
<imadper> adam8157: .... 太多人访问, 崩了?
<imadper> adam8157: 先去喝水...
<ofan> tp本显卡太弱了
<jyfl987> ofan: tegra4
<iGoogle> 看来要买ssd了
<imadper> adam8157: 真点不进去了....
<adam8157> imadper: 过来我这看
<ofan> gaoji
<imadper> ofan: 为啥这么贵?  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15669235295&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1353567579_3k2_431882118
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 固态硬盘OCZ SSD2-2VTXEX200G 2.5 SSD SATA 200GB SLC 285M/s-淘宝网
<ofan> imadper: 店主sb
<huntxu> adam8157: 這麽便宜...
<ggenio> imadper: OCR的summit系列是我最爱，吼吼
<ggenio> /s/OCR/OCZ
<jyfl987> 有个问题 date 可以用 -d 接受指定输入的日期数据 用+'xxx' 来指定输出的格式 那么有没有什么选项可以指定输入日期的格式呢？
<pityonline> test
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<pityonline> 好像改对了一处了
<soiamso> jyfl987: 什么库？
<jyfl987> soiamso: date shell工具
<pityonline> 只改了在 channel 里被 metion 时的颜色，好像  hilight 列表里的还不行
<pityonline> adam8157: ping
<pityonline> soiamso: ping
<soiamso> pityonline: .
<ofan> jyfl987: -f
<pityonline> soiamso: thanks
 * imadper 为啥新的tp没有ips了?
<jyfl987> ofan: 真可以？
<ofan> jyfl987: RTFM
<jyfl987> ofan: fuck you
<imadper> pityonline: 帮你测试.
<jyfl987>        -f, --file=DATEFILE
<jyfl987>               like --date once for each line of DATEFILE
<pityonline> imadper: 测试成功，谢谢！
<jyfl987> ofan: 根本不是这个
<imadper> pityonline: :-)
<pityonline> 回复我的 nick 已经改变了颜色，但 hilight 还没变
<ofan> -f      Use input_fmt as the format string to parse the new_date provided rather than using the default [[[mm]dd]HH]MM[[cc]yy][.ss] format.  Parsing is done using strptime(3).
<jyfl987> ofan: 你用的啥版本的date
<jyfl987> 我的是 gnu coreutil 7.4
<ofan> jyfl987: bsd
<jyfl987> ofan: 发改委
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可以取公积金了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我这同事都在开始搞了
<pityonline> jyfl987: ping
<jyfl987> pityonline: pong d$*09F
<pityonline> jyfl987: thx
<jyfl987> pityonline: papapa
<pityonline> jyfl987: 你再随便说句，不要回复我
<jyfl987> adam8157: papapa
<imadper> asdf
<adam8157> pityonline: pong
<pityonline> jyfl987: adam8157 哈哈，好像成功了，谢谢！
<imadper> pityonline: 可以吗?
<pityonline> imadper: 可以了
<imadper> ok
<adam8157> pityonline: ?
<pityonline> 如果在 channel 里有人回复我时，回复者的 nick 会变成绿色，如果我把某个 nick 的所有发言加入 hilight 列表，他的 nick 就会变成红色
<pityonline> 当然，那些颜色可以随意指定
<ofan> 用color nick
<pityonline> ofan: 说全点儿？
 * pityonline 洗澡去了……
<jyfl987> pityonline: 你在预测阿蛋行为？
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我指我自己
<imtxc> imadper: tp怎么会没有IPS呢？
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 模拟人生 bug 多 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393745 没有装 mod（只装了一个免CD的mod），今天我的小人突然被脱光了，而且没有马赛克。 不知到是模拟人生3的问题，还是wine+模拟人生3的问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2012-11-22 15:12
<imadper> imtxc: 就是没找到.
<ofan> pityonline: 你不用weechat，说全有啥用
<ofan> 今天我的小人突然被脱光了，而且没有马赛克 。。。。
<danielfeng> 问个问题svn co下来第二次会提示文件存在然后checkout失败，有解决方法？
<imtxc> imadper: T430么
<adam8157> hamo: imadper 准备海淘了
<hamo> adam8157: 淘啥？
<adam8157> hamo: x230
<piggybox> ofan: 今天我去party看见Wii U了
<jyfl987> ofan: 青春期
<soiamso> adam8157: 高配？
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 我看看有没有能让你给我代购的~ LOL
<adam8157> soiamso: 一般配
<imadper> imtxc: x230.
<onborad> 筒子们
<imtxc> imadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.0.65.kW8CJt&id=16605211860&
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y ThinkPad X230 GN6 原装 港行 I7-3520M(2.9G/4G/256G SSD IPS屏-淘宝网
<bluezd> adam8157: 配置链接发过来，我也看看
<imadper> imtxc: 但是, 米国的那个网站上自己选配置, 没有ips的.
<adam8157> bluezd: 搜, 官网的
<imtxc> imadper: 这样啊
<imtxc> imadper: 那就不清楚了 是不是没货了
<imadper> imtxc: 面板这种东西, 出货量很大的, 不会缺货.
<adam8157> imadper: 那个就是ips
<adam8157> imadper: hamo bluezd 我要下单了, 请祝福勇士
<hamo> adam8157: 不等周末去看看mba?
<bluezd> adam8157: 下吧
<imtxc> imadper: http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/laptop/thinkpad/x-series/x230/
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y New Laptops from Lenovo - ThinkPad X230 IPS Laptop - Reviews & Specs (US)
 * adam8157 afk
<pityonline> ofan: 起码我知道你说的是 weechat 里的设置吧？不用害我在 irssi 里找半天没结果
<imadper> adam8157: 哦, gaoji
<imtxc> imadper: 好像真没IPS的卖了？
<imadper> adam8157: 目测不会有问题的.
<imadper> imtxc: gaoji
 * imadper 坚信廉价的mva比廉价的e-ips好.
<imtxc> imadper: .....
<imtxc> imadper: 你用的也是12的本？
<jyfl987> imadper: 但廉价的工人没钱买:]
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 12的. tn面板.
<imtxc> imadper: hp？
<imadper> jyfl987: 还行, mva面板22寸的在京东七百多。
<imadper> imtxc: 恩， 必须hp
<imadper> imtxc: 必须不能是联想！
<imtxc> imadper: 牛 hp12的有ips或者affs的么
<imadper> imtxc: affs是啥? 不懂?
<imadper> imtxc: affs那东西, 从来就没真正流行过吧... boe收购了...
<imtxc> imadper: 流行与否跟用着舒服不能等价
<imadper> imtxc: 我的意思是, affs现在只在小尺寸面板上面用. 只有元太一家能生产, hp没可能用吧.
<imtxc> imadper: 量是比较少
<imadper> imtxc: 目测出货量还不如pva的多...
 * imadper imtxc 知道的真多... 膜拜!
<imtxc> imadper: 嘛个意思
<imadper> imtxc: affs都知道...
<imadper> imtxc: 膜拜.
<imtxc> imadper: 滚
<imadper> imtxc: 我最多知道mva
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<imadper> imtxc: 我认真的说的.
<imadper> imtxc: 我不知道affs的.
 * imtxc 我也认真说的！
<imadper> .........
<imtxc> ........
<Guest81588>  hi all
<kk> Guest81588, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<greencat> hi ni hao
<jyfl987> imadper: 有触摸么
<jyfl987> 有个问题 我用mail发的邮件都成功收到了 他怎么还卡在那
<imadper> jyfl987: 没...
<kk> 新 华南校区 • 海大UbuntuFans----海大linux爱好者唯一官方活动区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393750 亲,报个到吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 mywine — 2012-11-22 16:13
<adam8157> bluezd: imadper 勇士下单了
<imadper> adam8157: 拜勇士.
<bluezd> adam8157: 啥配置啊？
<imadper> adam8157: 一路走好!
<adam8157> bluezd: http://pastebin.test.redhat.com/116848
<adam8157> bluezd: 还行?
<iGoogle> Asus/华硕 S400E3317CA I5 500G/24G SSD WIN8触摸超级本Vivobook
<iGoogle> 看好不。 adam8157
<bluezd> adam8157: 挺好，是 IVY bridge 吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 对
<imadper> bluezd: 是.
<imadper> adam8157: 4g妥妥的不够用.
<bluezd> adam8157: 啥时候到？
<iGoogle> 都在选本本？ imadper
<adam8157> imadper: 自己买啊, 官方的多贵
<adam8157> bluezd: 一个月...
<imadper> iGoogle: adam买, 我的够用了.
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 果断16G * 2
<iGoogle> 看我选的这个。
 * bluezd 再买本，首选 MBA or Pro
<imadper> bluezd: 鄙视.
<imadper> adam8157: 推到明天?
<iGoogle> bluezd: 不如那地狱
<adam8157> imadper: 啥?
<imadper> adam8157: 一起吃顿饭. cc bluezd
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你选啥样子的？
<adam8157> imadper: 都可以
<adam8157> iGoogle: thinkpad x230
<imadper> adam8157: ok. 今天看来要搞一下bug... 没想到临走还这么多事情...
<iGoogle> 蛋糕。。。 不喜欢丑陋的thinkpad
 * imadper 同不喜欢丑陋的thinkpad
<imadper> iGoogle: 轻薄本, 买东芝/富士通.
<iGoogle> 日本的不敢。说停产就停产的
<iGoogle> 然后维修一次几千
<huntxu> imadper: 你總是追捧日貨
<imadper> huntxu: av和轻薄本之外, 我还说过啥?
<huntxu> imadper: 怪不得帽子掃你出門
<huntxu> imadper: 來我這不？
<iGoogle> lol
<imadper> huntxu: 不知道你们那里的要求呀...
<imadper> huntxu: 虚拟化没经验.
<imadper> huntxu: 过去搞erlang行不行呀.
<huntxu> imadper: 缺掃廁所的
<iGoogle> adam8157:  你这配置，和我的比比。差些嘛
<imadper> huntxu: 那是好差事呀. 我干不来呀.
<huntxu> imadper: 會java的，可以考慮
<imadper> huntxu: 不会!
<adam8157> imadper: 你又看不到
<iGoogle> java扫把？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你又看不到
<iGoogle> 少厕所，需要java...
<iGoogle> adam8157: ？
<imadper> iGoogle: adam发的配置的那个paste, 是rh内部的.
<huntxu> imadper: 你所有校招都沒去然後還被帽子鄙視？
<iGoogle> 啥哦。一搜索不就有了
<iGoogle> 内部的，通常更贵。 imadper
<imadper> huntxu: 我投了 MeaCulpa 那里. 也被鄙视了.
<huntxu> imadper: 領導是有多討厭你...
<imadper> huntxu: 我没跟我们老大说过话...
<huntxu> imadper: 你沒跟他說過話，還是他沒想過跟你說話。。。
<iGoogle> 去辞职，就说话了
<huntxu> imadper: 你會學校苦逼找工作麽...
<bluezd> imadper: 你要逃离 RH ?
<iGoogle> tp真不好看
<imadper> bluezd: 没head count呀!!!!!!!
<bluezd> imadper: 你们组还是　？
<imadper> bluezd: 我们组呀...
<huntxu> 今天就看到神一直在貶低tp...
<jyfl987> huntxu: 你是哪里？
<adam8157> imadper: 早知道今天下午不来了
<imadper> adam8157: 我错... 你不是还要搞新生吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 哦
<huntxu> jyfl987: 小龍人歌詞末三句
 * bluezd 求财路
<sjd_zeus> 请问Linux下有什么好用的英语学习软件呀
<adam8157> bluezd: huntxu imadper 信用卡扣款了
<roylez> bluezd: 不是说捐那啥可以买房的么
<huntxu> adam8157: 無信用卡，無負債
<bluezd> roylez: 捐啥？
<imadper> adam8157: 有钱壕!~ 膜拜!
<huntxu> bluezd: 科學實驗
 * imadper 有人用过trace-cmd命令吗? 怎么资料那么少?!
<iGoogle> roylez: 蝌蚪？
<iGoogle> huntxu: 胡说啥嘛。
<slicat> 哇,发现irc人好多啊
<roylez> adam8157: 有钱蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 有钱就不会海淘了
<roylez> adam8157: 你又败了啥？
<adam8157> roylez: x230
<roylez> adam8157: 我都没钱海淘了
<roylez> adam8157: 真失败
<adam8157> roylez: 装
<roylez> adam8157: ASUS笔记本秒杀 Stinkpad
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • TP-LINK的無線USB WiFi網卡在Linux中的使用問題 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393753 爲了徹底告別該死的ADSL電話線（爲了上網，這條線從家門一直拉到書房，好幾次差點把我絆倒），我買了無線路由器，筆記本電腦和Android平板電腦全部改用WiFi上網！多餘的 …
<huntxu> adam8157: 友情提示
<adam8157> huntxu: ?
<huntxu> adam8157: 水逆期間切勿購買任何電子產品
<imadper> adam8157: 只认识thinkpad, 这是病, 得电.
<huntxu> adam8157: 這一期持續到11月26日
 * imadper huntxu 大仙胡~
<adam8157> hunt_O: 大仙儿
<worm> 悲剧了……我之前在玩游戏，然后麻麻回来，我习惯性按下Ctrl+Meta+↓，然后才发现这是Windows。怎么办？
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Guest6526>   
<Guest6526> dame it
<Guest6526> quit
<Guest6526> exit
 * adam8157 http://tech.qq.com/a/20120416/000026.htm
<adam8157> huntxu: bluezd imadper 笔记本的关税只有200
<huntxu> adam8157: 乾女兒們才不要筆記本，所以關稅就低
<imadper> adam8157: 那更便宜了...
<adam8157> imadper: 本来就没算税, 因为转运公司包
<tonghuashuai> hi all
<kk> tonghuashuai, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求支招，就装个软件，至于要那么折磨人么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393759 刚发现爱壁纸有linux，就屁滚颠颠的去下载下来安装，发现需要pyside才能装，然后问题就出现了，下了pyside的deb然后装就发现有需要某某，下了某某又发现需要某某，如此不断循环。 后 …
<whi5key> 自从用了平铺的，就再也不知道壁纸是啥了～
<palomino|working> 擦
<palomino|working> 原来4小时前被主席踢飞了
<huntxu> palomino|working: .......
<jyfl987> whi5key: ]
<mmm_> ddddddddd
<iyzsong> o.o
 * archl 抱抱roylez
 * huntxu 抱抱 roylez 
<huntxu> adam8157: 這麽快回家了？
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯, 走路嘛
<huntxu> adam8157: 額，不對，是我看錯時間
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 求解这是怎么回事啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393773 我按照这篇文章安装显卡 http://eternalvoid.net/tutorials/linux-optimus-gt650m/ http://eternalvoid.net/tutorials/linux-optimus-gt650m/ 按照这个教程安装没有出现错误 当我输入optirun glxspheres得时候显出下面得这个 Code: tian@ubuntu:~/桌面$ …
<larus> qq怎么解决的
<kang_> 有个wine的解决方案,挺麻烦的好像,而且比较占内存..
<kang_> 最简单的办法是webqq吧
<kang_> 或者改用skype..
<larus> 额
<slicat> 换gtalk吧
<whi5key> webqq妥妥的
<soiamso> larus: 其实 android qq 问题就解决了，
<tony-ton_> ?
<tony-ton_> @kk
<Stifler> test
<kk> Stifler, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 系统升级时显示如下，怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393777 出现致命错误 请报告这个错误（如果还没有的话）并在报告中包括文件 /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log 和 /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log 。升级已取消。 您的原始 sources.list 已保存在 /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade 。 Trac …
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/SanDisk+-+Sansa+Clip+Zip+MP3+Player+with+4GB+Solid+State+Memory+-+Lime/7031417.p?id=1218824949915&skuId=7031417&st=clip%20zip&cp=1&lp=10
<kk> imadper,啥网址y SanDisk Sansa Clip Zip MP3 Player with 4GB* Solid State Memory Green SDMX22-004G-A57L - Best Buy
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • QT编写的桌面只有KDE？你OUT了~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393780 　　linux桌面程序编写向来是两大阵营，GTK编写的桌面基本占据了百分之八九十，包括Cinnamon、Enlightenment、GNOME、 LXDE、MATE、Xfce等等，而用QT编写的桌面似乎只有KDE，有个Snowlinux的发行版，以上每个 …
<sou_> 有做支付的吗？
<adam8157> imadper: 看小窗
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • Ubuntu上Arm9开发环境搭建 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393782 各位大神，最近学校有个关于嵌入式的科技制作项目，我想了解一下再Ubuntu12.10上建立Arm-Linux开发环境的细节，我用的是友善之臂的mini2440，请指教啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 237319087 — 2012-11-22 21:21
 * imadper 不说了, 说多了都是泪呀!
<imadper> roylez_: 坏席, 不开心....
<roylez_> imadper: 把你妹子给我，你就开心了
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋又没黑毛了
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<imadper> roylez_: sigh...
<imadper> roylez_: 坏席, 你一个ibmer, 找个妹子都这么难...
<roylez_> adam8157: 话说回来，你难道不担心海淘笔记本被税么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 200RMB 睡就睡了
<roylez_> adam8157: 你公司不是已经给你配了stinkpad么
<adam8157> roylez_: 况且百通优先线还包400以内的税
<roylez_> adam8157: 基佬的想法果然不一样，被睡还要给人钱
<roylez_> imadper: $ <     adam8157 > roylez_: 200RMB 睡就睡了
<adam8157> ...
 * imadper 正愁苦呢. 不参与城管之间的斗争...
<imadper> roylez_: adam正攒钱等着迎娶你家hamo呢.
 * imadper 我擦, 没人踢我...
 * imadper 那我自己走...
 * imadper 愁苦去了... 
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/black-friday-to-the-force-sandisk-sandisk-sansa-clip-mp3-player-4gb-24-99-buy-two-about-180.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 黑五给力：Sandisk 闪迪 Sansa Clip+ MP3播放器 4GB（支持Rockbox）　$24.99（买两只约￥180/只）»什么值得买
<imadper> adam8157: 百通能留仓, 然后你可以一起送过来.
<caiyue> ubuntu 下最好用的QQ是什么？
<adam8157> Iansun: 你要买?
<adam8157> Iansun: sorry
<tony-tong> cleare
<tony-tong> clear
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我是个新手 大家帮个忙哈ubuntu12.04很卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393786 我装了ubuntu12.04 在win7下留了18g的空间（独立的盘 win7下没使用） 我是用u盘装的系统 装完后ubuntu把18g的硬盘分成14g和4g的两个盘了 现在运行很慢 总是卡 是不是空间太少了呢？ 怎么解决这问 …
<cherrot> 果然没带钥匙是很痛苦的事情
<MeaCulpa> .
<byoooo> 今天没什么人说话
<psychologe> byoooo, 嘿
<tone_>  - -@
<abine1> 能上网却不能玩游戏
<abine1> 能玩游戏却因为没有驱动不能上网
<abine1> 痛苦
<abine1> 安装WIN7可以用无线网络上网
<abine1> 但是不能玩那个坑爹的DNF
<abine1> 安装xp可以玩那个坑爹的DNF
<abine1> 蛋疼的是XP没有无线网卡的驱动
<abine1> 不能上网就不能下载驱动
<abine1> 不能下载驱动就不能上网
<abine1> 一个死结
<MeaCulpa> lol
 * MeaCulpa 正在玩网游中...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<dwjie> ...
<onlylove> 谁遇到过无线网正常有线网不正常的事情……
<dwjie> abine1 ...
<dwjie> onlylove: .....
<dwjie> onlylove:
<gcell> opendns是不是挂了
<alvin_rxg> youku, tudou 全没问题， sohu 视频他妈的好多次 adobe flash crash 了
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg: 下载下来看不好吗？
<alvin_rxg> 临时看看的
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg: 那也是下载之后看更快吧...
<alvin_rxg> 算啦 abp 黑名单就行了
<alvin_rxg> wumii 也是黑名单 :D
<alvin_rxg> wumii 和 sohu 全网站黑名单  :)
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg: 你直接把gfw黑名单了吧...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_: 它没域名没 ip
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg: 据说gfw可以被ddos掉...
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg: 方校长有
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_: 他不是已经住院了么？
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg: 真的？那应该庆祝一下呀
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg: 今天吃面条了~
<alvin_rxg> 黄瓜炒肉，肉不行啊
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg: 什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_: 4块多的肉，不算是便宜货啊。但买来这肉很松，味道很差
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg: 4块多多少呀？5公斤？
<alvin_rxg> 1kg
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg: 你还能尝出肉味呐...不都一样吗...
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg: 不便宜呀
<alvin_rxg> 不像肉
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_: 4块多在这边是普通的人。好的都6块。差的3块多
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_: 4块多在这边是普通的肉。好的都6块。差的3块多
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg: 我们这里比你们那里便宜25%左右
 * piggybox 睡醒了
<alvin_rxg> (-O-)zzZ   http://code.bulix.org/g1uopx-82535?raw
<piggybox> 昨天去感恩节party看见Wii U，真好玩。那个类型的游戏别的console都没法复制
<huzoubahce> 可算是进来了
<huzoubahce> 都睡觉了？？
<huzoubahce> 好不容易搞定点东西
<piggybox> 哦？
<alvin_rxg> 嗯！
<cleamoon_> piggybox: wii u哪里好玩？那个看起来巨SB呀
<alvin_rxg> 看起来 和 玩起来   是不一样的
<piggybox> cleamoon_: 我一开始也这么认为，但玩过就明白了。比如有个游戏是抓鬼，拿平板的玩鬼，剩下的人抓鬼，鬼也可以抓人。奥妙在于鬼可以看见所有人，但其他人看不见鬼只能看见人。所以这个游戏必须有两个屏幕
<piggybox> 大屏幕共享给人看，平板给鬼看。没这个平板这个游戏都没法被别的主机复制
<piggybox> 不过wii u的游戏需要人比较多，2/3个人感觉玩不起来，5个人就比较爽了
<fivesheep> yo
<fivesheep> 节日快乐 piggybox
<piggybox> fivesheep: happy turkey day
<cleamoon_> piggybox: 要求太高了...感觉应该买不火
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg: awesome不支持透明了？
<fivesheep> 任天堂的东西就是如此. 硬件渣. 但游戏性高. psp硬件比nds好多了
<fivesheep> 但完全卖不过
<cleamoon_> fivesheep: nds也卖的一般...
<piggybox> cleamoon_: 不过确实很好玩，虽然都是小游戏，但很上瘾。那个平板其实和wii手柄是互补的而非替代关系，如果任天堂这个平板可以单卖并且和老console兼容就好了
<cleamoon_> piggybox: 任天堂这样其实很2的...这种东西要留到自己的主机有垄断优势的时候放...现在放不久等于等着别人抄袭吗？
<piggybox> cleamoon_: 任天堂有什么希望垄断？等那一天放不一样被人抄袭嘛
<huzoubahce> e
<huzoubahce> 这个点居然有夜猫子
<cleamoon_> piggybox: 发布wii的时候其实可以的...那时候抄袭就有办法弄了...
<piggybox> cleamoon_: ? wii不一样早就被抄了
<fivesheep> 看了一下 都什么什么好deal
<jjjjjj> @
<jjjjjj> Time to get up
<huzoubahce> 1
<cleamoon_> piggybox: wii是任天堂自己2
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_: awesome 本来就不支持透明…… 透明是 compiz 和 xcompmgr 的活…
<alvin_rxg> jjjjjj: 杭州天气如何了？
<jjjjjj> Rainy
<jjjjjj> 一直在下雨，然后我在被窝里玩手机
<jjjjjj> 坑爹的输入法
<jjjjjj> 要不要起床呢？
<alvin_rxg> 5点钟就起床了？
<ofan> yoooooo
<kk>  06:11
<mengfei> 早……
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-23
<imtxc> 早
<abine1> 早啊
<abine1> 诸神
<airead> morning, Gods
<airead> 新的一天，新的收获，哦～耶～～
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 你出山了...
<abine1> 我能吐槽一下么
<abine1> 连接被重置
<abine1>       
<abine1>       
<abine1>       
<abine1>       
<abine1>       
<abine1>         
<abine1>         
<abine1>           载入页面时到服务器的连接被重置。
<abine1>         
<abine1>         
<abine1>         
<abine1>   此站点暂时不可用或者太忙。请稍后重试。
<abine1>   如果您无法载入任何页面，请检查您计算机的网络连接。
<abine1>   如果您的计算机受到防火墙或代理服务器的保护，请确认 Firefox  被授权访问网页。
<abine1> 我只是想用谷歌搜索长江
<abine1> 然后被提示说里面包含个（ 江）
<abine1> 然后，谷歌就凉菜了
<abine1> 我只想搜索长江
<MeaCulpa> 避嫌懂么，几千年来的传统
<abine1> 明朝的时候，是不是不准养猪啊啊啊？
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 豚
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 明朝时候不能随便用红色
<MeaCulpa> 开药方不能直接写朱砂
<abine1> 那写神马》
<abine1> ？？？
<abine1> 写红烧料子》？
<airead> 株砂行吧
<MeaCulpa> 嘻嘻，忽悠呢
<abine1> 也是猪啊
<abine1> 读音一样滴
<abine1> 连猪都忌讳了
<abine1> 百度可以搜长江
<abine1> 谷歌可以去吃si了
<MeaCulpa> 百度自家东西
<onborad> 早上好！
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 联想y480安装bumblebee问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393811 请问一下y480安装bumblebee是否会遇到与y470/y570相同的问题，是否都需要像针对Y470和Y570的hackish solution。原作者要求提醒用户，这是hackish solution，安装不当可能会损坏机器。请自斟酌。我是新手不太 …
<worm> 为啥ubottu随叫随到，而kk却总是罢工呢？
<airead> abine1, 谷歌吃不吃si，谷歌说了不算
<imtxc> adam8157: 本子已经下单了？
<adam8157> imtxc: en
<imtxc> adam8157: 恭喜啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 有啥恭喜的...
<imtxc> adam8157: 有新本了啊 俺们那疙瘩买个电动车都是要请街坊吃饭的……
<imtxc> adam8157: x230?
<adam8157> imtxc: ...  en x230 IPS i5
<imtxc> 帅
<adam8157> imtxc: 低配而已...
<adam8157> imtxc: 比行货便宜3K多, 行货还没有IPS
<imtxc> adam8157: 对啊，好像行货的以前的型号也没IPS，不会便宜那么多吧…………，你到手多少？
<adam8157> imtxc: 到手5K露头
<imtxc> adam8157: 那挺好的价格了，多久能到呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 加上税费也不会超过5300, 转运公司还包税
<adam8157> imtxc: 一个月...
<imtxc> adam8157: 一个月比较纠结。。。
<imtxc> 最揪心的就是东西在路上等了，祝顺利 adam8157
<adam8157> imtxc: 忍了
<adam8157> imtxc: 多谢
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我想用一台服务器提供给多用户同时使用应该怎么办了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393812 Linux既然是多用户多任务的操作系统，我想用一台服务器提供给多用户同时使用应该怎么办了？ 比如说我们单位用一台服务器，各部门员工归为不同的用户组用不同的用户 …
<abine1> adam8157: 买的神马本本？？
<adam8157> abine1: thinkpad x230
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 乐乐这浓眉大眼的也linkedin了...
<abine1> 哦
<abine1> 米国货
<adam8157> hamo_find_black: 嗯, 昨晚我撺掇他的
 * hamo_find_black 这耳边风吹的就是管用...
<adam8157> hamo_find_black: 你妹
<adam8157> hamo_find_black: 我给他讲了你的事情, 他就坐不住了
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: ...
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 你妹妹
 * hamo_find_black 貌似是叫“枕边风"
 * pityonline 你们的 goagent 正常吗？早上我这边 502 了
<adam8157> pityonline: 不正常, 现在坚持用公司的VPN
<pityonline> 断开 goagent，直连 z.cn 都连不上了
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 你可以公开了吧？
<adam8157> hamo_find_black: wait a sec
<pityonline> adam8157: 估计是 appengine 出了问题
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 没事大家都知道你和乐乐的关系了
 * imadper 目击.
<imadper> hamo_find_black: 我还不知道...
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<imadper> adam8157: 刚来, 就被我看到了.
<abine1> adam8157: 这个笔记本分辨率才1366x768啊
 * imadper 1366 * 768还不如1280*800呢...
<adam8157> abine1: 嗯, 12.5"
<imadper> ELISP> (* 1366 768)
<imadper> 1049088
<imadper> ELISP> (* 1280 800)
<imadper> 1024000
<abine1> 干嘛不买苹果的
<adam8157> imadper: 这样...
<abine1> 这么多钱都花了
<adam8157> abine1: 讨厌苹果的软件
<imadper> 对了, 谁说1366*768是16:9的? 给我约分一个试试!
<hamo_find_black> abine1: 他二
<imadper> adam8157: 重点是, 16:10舒服一些.
<adam8157> imadper: 几乎是16:9
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 据说是好切割...
<abine1> 16：10是黄金分割
<abine1> 16：9是可以降低成本而已
<imadper> adam8157: 我看rh在招senior manager. 我想投.
<abine1> 可以多切割出一块面板出来
<adam8157> imadper: 我看行
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 然后我薪水要求开到3w.
<hamo_find_black> imadper: senior manager亏了你了
<bluezd> adam8157: 神州行吗？
<hamo_find_black> imadper: 我看前台的活适合你...
<imadper> hamo_find_black: 你觉得前台适合我?
<abine1> 3W是年薪么？
<imadper> abine1: 我要是城管, 我就t了你.
<abine1> 为毛T我呢？
<pityonline> 妈的今天我屋那傻逼又嗫瓶子了，还嗫得不亦乐乎
<abine1> 木有交管理费么？？
 * hamo_find_black 不开心啊！
<adam8157> abine1: 你侮辱了 senior manager这个高帅富的title
<hamo_find_black> abine1: 10年薪...
 * hamo_find_black 不开心啊！
 * hamo_find_black 不开心啊！
 * hamo_find_black 不开心啊！
 * hamo_find_black 不开心啊！
 * hamo_find_black 不开心啊！
 * bluezd 我也不开心啊
 * bluezd 我也不开心啊
 * bluezd 我也不开心啊
 * bluezd 我也不开心啊
<kk> hamo_find_black: .. ..
 * adam8157 稍微有点不开心啊!
 * adam8157 稍微有点不开心啊!
 * adam8157 稍微有点不开心啊!
 * adam8157 稍微有点不开心啊!
 * hamo_find_black 不开心啊！
 * hamo_find_black 不开心啊！
 * hamo_find_black 不开心啊！
 * hamo_find_black 不开心啊！
 * hamo_find_black 不开心啊！
<kk> adam8157: .. ..
 * bluezd 就是不开心啊！！！
 * bluezd 就是不开心啊！！！
<abine1> senior manager
<abine1> 超低价ThinkPad X230i i3款降至4799元
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 听说你们都要2012了？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 上次问你的，让中文也有自动换行的vim里一个设置是啥？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 就是让textwidth对中文有效的那个
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: set formatoptions+=M
 * pityonline 愤怒！！！！！
<adam8157> pityonline: 淡定... 生气都是自己气自己
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ty
<pityonline> adam8157: 我也常这么和自己说
<pityonline> adam8157: 天天面对一个做事老别有用心的室友太郁闷了
 * hamo_find_black 不开心啊！
 * hamo_find_black 不开心啊！
 * hamo_find_black 不开心啊！
 * hamo_find_black 不开心啊！
 * hamo_find_black 不开心啊！
<kk> hamo_find_black: .. ..
<imtxc> imadper: 早
 * hamo_find_black 我感觉我天生就是被体制坑的命...
<ggenio> 早～
<adam8157> hamo_find_black: 咋了? 被艳红潜规则了?
<pityonline> goagent 这会儿又好了
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 就是社保卡的事情啊
 * adam8157_ 刚掉线了
<MeaCulpa> ..
 * adam8157 发工资了 cc bluezd imadper` 
 * pityonline 有工资拿真好啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 這個月的還是上個月的...
<adam8157> huntxu: 这个月的
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 求请客
<huntxu> adam8157: 真好 = =
<adam8157> hamo_find_black: 请你妹... 最近要大出血...
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 就跟我不要一样...
<adam8157> hamo_find_black: 我还得参加婚礼...
<imadper`> adam8157: 就几百块, 无所谓.
<MeaCulpa> hamo_find_black: Ubuntu?
<adam8157> imadper`: 红包1K, 路费住宿小1K
<zzc> google又不能用了
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 你要和乐乐结婚啦？
<imadper`> adam8157: 你去结婚嘛, 开心的事, 花点儿钱就花呗, 别心疼.
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 那我是不是也得随个礼什么的
<bluezd> adam8157: 到那再按个摩啥的，有的 1k 对不？
<cherrot> roylez: 当看do re mi 成为习惯……
<huntxu> adam8157: 紅包1k，什麽人啊？
<adam8157> huntxu: 大学室友
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 啧啧壕
<palomino|working> 去新房挤一宿
<huntxu> adam8157: 那是應該1k = =
<huntxu> hamo_find_black: 你這種大學被室友趕出走廊睡的很難明白啊
<cherrot> hamo_find_black: 真有此事？！
<huntxu> imadper`: 你還沒收拾東西跑路啊
<hamo_find_black> huntxu: 你妹
<cherrot> huntxu: 话说你怎么知道的。。。。
<huntxu> cherrot: 他自己說的
<huntxu> cherrot: 導致他現在一直gaoji啊
<cherrot> huntxu: 恩。。。学生时代留下了阴影。。
<hamo_find_black> 。。。
 * hamo_find_black 求轻黑
<cherrot> hamo_find_black: 摸摸头 安慰一下
<huntxu> hamo_find_black: /nick hamo_find_slight_black
<jyfl987> bash和我同龄  额
<huntxu> 那也就和我同齡
<cherrot> linux 和我同龄。。
 * hamo_find_black 能不这样不？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋你的黑毛还在呢？ cc hamo_find_black
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> hamo_find_black: 黑毛，你找黑干啥？本来就黑啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • nautilus 回收站和网络都打不开。求助。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393817 我的系统是arch的，如题，如图，求帮助。 2012-11-23-111117_800x550_scrot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 只是说 — 2012-11-23 11:15
<hamo_find_black> roylez: 你才黑
<hamo_find_black> roylez: =,=
<jyfl987> chenhaixiao: 你90后？
<zhangweifang> 90后还有上irc的不多见啊~
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 没去walmart抢购？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo robbin 
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<jusss> 网关地址和路由器地址有什么关系？ palomino|working
<palomino|working> 网关是连接不同网络的那个设备吧..
<jusss> 还是不懂网关是个啥
<zhangweifang> 网关应该可以理解成是个网络出口设备
<jusss> 对基础概念很模糊，一点也不懂
<jusss> 那网络出口设备都是啥
<zhangweifang> 路由器这个不一定是个“出口网关”
<zhangweifang> 一个局域网内网关和你的路由设备可能都不是一台
<jusss> 那能充当网关的设备都有啥
<pityonline> kk> test
<zhangweifang> 一个代理都可以啊
<adam8157> pityonline: 我海淘了个本本, 有得等了
<pityonline> adam8157> 望穿秋水啊
<pityonline> adam8157> 多钱淘的？何处？
<ugoub> adam8157: ?? walmart 网站？
<huntxu> adam8157: 你就這麽不聽勸啊
<adam8157> pityonline: lenovo官网
<huntxu> adam8157: 看來得電
<adam8157> huntxu: =,=
<zhangweifang> 只要能当网络协议转换的设备都可以当网关的
<pityonline> adam8157> 国外的？
<adam8157> pityonline: 比行货便宜3K+, 比水货便宜1K
<adam8157> pityonline: en
<ugoub> 今天 特价么？
<pityonline> adam8157> 多钱呢？
<adam8157> pityonline: 加上运费也就5K露头
<ugoub> adam8157: 配置？
<pityonline> adam8157> 啥配置啊？超级本？
<adam8157> ugoub: x230 i5 IPS 4G
<adam8157> pityonline: ^^
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 这年头，像你这种壕，哪里还有用你这么破脑的》。。
<pityonline> adam8157> 是有的等了
<adam8157> hamo_find_black: 已经大出血了
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 壕啊
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 还在乎这点小钱...
<adam8157> hamo_find_black: 滚...
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 你懂的...
<adam8157> hamo_find_black: 血肉呼啦的
<jusss> zhangweifang: 还是迷糊
<zhangweifang> Google一下
 * pityonline irssi 的 set 命令不把参数写入配置文件吗？
<jusss> zhangweifang: 关键字用哪个？
<roylez> pityonline: /save
<ugoub> http://www.dell.com/hk/p/d/campaigns/arb-product.aspx
<kk> ugoub,啥网址y ARB產品頁面 | Dell Hong Kong
<pityonline> roylez: 原来如此啊
<pityonline> roylez> 奇怪，我使用 set 设置了一个参数，用 save 保存，提示已经保存到 ~/.irssi/default.theme 但我看那个 theme 里根本没有刚设置的参数呢？
<pityonline> roylez> 之前我在那个 theme 里也没有看到我要设置的那个参数，但在 irssi 里能设置并保存，提示保存成功，但再去看还是没有相关的参数
<roylez> pityonline: 我也遇到过，奇怪的
<pityonline> roylez> 但实际 irssi 里已经生效了，的确很奇怪
<kang_> 问个很菜的问题, irc里怎么对某个用户说话?...
<kang_> 就像 nickname: 你好  这样的..
<zhangweifang> kang_: 用户名加冒号
<kang_> zhangweifang: 这样?
<kang_> 明白了, 我还以为有啥特别的命令
<kang_> ..
<kang_> 谢谢
<zhangweifang> kang_: 嗯 再irssi里发送者显示黄色
<kang_> 是的, 我还以为irssi里有啥特别的命令呢, , 像/msg啥的
<kang_> 哈哈
<zhangweifang> kang_: 不用输入全部的用户名，可以用tab补全。
<kang_> 还有irssi里翻页就是只能用/sb goto吗? 还是有可以一页一页向上翻的命令?
<kang_> zhangweifang: 啊! 原来还能这样, 哈哈, 好强大
<fly216> kang_: .....
<zhangweifang> kang_: 翻页不知道了
<zhangweifang> kang_: Google吧
<kang_> fly216: 我是菜鸟,哈哈,见笑了...
<kang_> zhangweifang: 好的, 谢谢
<kang_> 刚才试了一下,原来用pgUP pgDn就行了...
<kang_> ....
<kang_> -_-b
<onborad> lol是什么游戏？
<pityonline> robbin> 奇怪，我把用户默认的 shell 改成 zsh 后 ls 居然没有颜色了，alias 已经写了啊
<pityonline> roylez: 奇怪，我把用户默认的 shell 改成 zsh 后 ls 居然没有颜色了，alias 已经写了啊
<pityonline> robbin: sorry
<pityonline> roylez: 刚知道为什么 irssi set 的参数没写入 theme 了，因为是写入到 config 里了
<imtxc> http://start.fedoraproject.org/ 以前的那个搜索页面跑哪去了…………
<kk> imtxc ⇪ ti: Fedora Project - Start Page
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 【Python3】使用AOP的方法，计算某某函数运行的时长 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393820 使用timeit()函数，记录其他函数的运行时间。 Code: #!/usr/bin/env python # -*- coding:utf-8 -*- from random import random import time import functools def timeit(func):     @functools.wraps(func)     def wrapper(arg) …
<former> /me
 * whi5key 
<whi5key> cl
<former> I C U I 4 C U
<kang_> onborad: lol就是类似dota的一种游戏..
<metbsd> lol我天天玩
<metbsd> 比dota好玩多了，画面好，团战爽
<kang_> metbsd: ubuntu上能lol吗?我以前玩过一小阵, 后来媳妇儿不让玩了
<metbsd> 这个没试过
<metbsd> 你玩美服吗
<sikao_lfs> 刚玩了warzone2100这个游戏.  想问个问题,如何让自己的坦克不瞎转啊?  搞的人指挥不过来.  吸引电脑坦克的战术居然怎么也使不出来.
<kang_> metbsd: 是啊那会儿是玩美服
<metbsd> 你玩什么英雄啊
<kang_> 都玩过一些, 一开始喜欢用蛮子, 后来爱玩ez
<kang_> 后来出熊就经常玩熊, 我就是瞎玩
<kang_> 属于casual型玩家..
<kang_> ..
<metbsd> 熊属于坦克类型
<metbsd> 不错
<metbsd> 你以前玩dota吗
<kang_> 没玩过dota
<dwjie> ...
<kang_> 是啊, 但是因为熊刚出的时候比较op
<kang_> 堆血就有高攻
<kang_> ...
<kang_> haha
 * dwjie 's 
 * dwjie 's 怎么私聊了 ？
<dwjie> kang_ .............
<kang_> dwjie: ?
<dwjie> kang_: 没
<kang_> dwjie: 不好意思, 哈哈, 聊跑题了
<kang_> dwjie: 俺是新来的, 不懂规矩. :D
<dwjie> kang_: 哦
<dwjie> kang_: 按tab键可以补齐用户名的。。
<dwjie> 像输入ka  按tab键 就变成kang_: 了
<kang_> dwjie: 好, 谢谢, 我才发现这功能, 哈哈
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 在中國知網下載的pdf文件名亂碼怎麼解決？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393824 firefox的DTA下載的，同樣的軟件，在linux下是亂碼，在windows下正常 只是文件名亂碼，內容沒問題，但是這也造成了一些麻煩 大家如何解決的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lavande — 2012-11-23 1 …
<metbsd> 熊堆血非常麻烦，把对方抛来抛去
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/vOcbe.jpg
<huzoubahce> 咋都没人说话
<hamo> roylez: 并不能高亮啊
<hamo> roylez:  我觉得我屌爆了
<hamo> roylez: 人呢？
<roylez> hamo: vim毫无压力
<hamo> roylez: ...
<jusss> hamo: nat是网关设备的功能吗？
<pityonline> 为啥我在 gitcafe 新添加了一个公钥，同时我的 .ssh/ 目录中存在配对的私钥，在 push 的时候会提示 Permission denied (publickey). 呢？
<onborad> kang_, dota 2吗/
<pityonline> 认证不对
<ugoub> 代码过长，vim下颜色渲染有时会失效，得从代码顶部一点点翻下来才行。另外自动indent也会导致色彩渲染失效……
<panda-z> pityonline: 是用的 ssh ？
<pityonline> ssh -i ~/.ssh/gitcafe.id_rsa pityonline@gitcafe.com 这样都不行呢？
<pityonline> panda-z: 嗯，原来我在另一台电脑上生成了密钥把公钥添加到了 gitcafe 后没问题，现在在这台电脑上再来一遍就不行
<panda-z> pityonline: 配置一下 ~/.ssh/config 把
<pityonline> panda-z: 我没那个文件，估计不是那个配置造成的，因为登录 github 就没问题
<panda-z> pityonline: 你用了两个不同的 identityfile
<pityonline> panda-z: 你指？
<panda-z> pityonline: 是不是 git@gitcafe.com
<panda-z> 我没用过 gitcafe
<pityonline> panda-z: 稍等
<pityonline> panda-z: ssh -i ~/.ssh/gitcafe.id_rsa git@gitcafe.com 这样倒可以了
<panda-z> pityonline: 那就是了
<pityonline> panda-z: 但 push 的时候还提示公钥错误
<panda-z> pityonline: 你需要在 config 里面指定 identityfile
<pityonline> panda-z: 可能是吧，估计在验证时不指定就默认使用 ~/.ssh/id_rsa 去和公钥配对了
<panda-z> pityonline: 是的，不过我都是用同一个公钥
<pityonline> panda-z: 那不同电脑是不是也要拷贝同一个对应的私钥呢？
<panda-z> pityonline: 哦，我指的是在不同的 git 托管网站上用的同一个公钥，不同电脑当然用不同的公钥了
<iGoogle> 也可以用一样的。 panda-z
<panda-z> iGoogle: 当然可以用一样的，不过我习惯用不同的
<kingbo> 哈，手机也上irc
<panda-z> 我同一台电脑上不同系统的公钥都用的不是同一个
<pityonline> panda-z: 现在对了，就是需要指定配对的私钥才行，我直接用默认的一对密钥了
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你现在还用git托管自己的密钥 密码什么的么？
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 你摔坏了
<imtxc> pityonline: 还可以指定么？
<pityonline> imtxc: ssh -i xxx.id_rsa
<panda-z> Host gitcafe.com www.gitcafe.com
<panda-z>     IdentityFile ~/.ssh/gitcafe
<pityonline> panda-z: 看来还是只用固定的一对密钥比较好，省得搞乱了
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 上次那个泄漏事件怎么说？
<panda-z> pityonline: 必须的啊
<jyfl987> pityonline: 用一组吧 只用一对 风险大 类似斌爷上次那样
<pityonline> jyfl987: 你指的一组是？
<jyfl987> pityonline: 一组key对
<jyfl987> 有没有什么tty下看pdf的工具?
<pityonline> jyfl987: 不就是一个 rsa 和一个 rsa.pub 吗？
<jyfl987> pityonline: 最好弄多个
<pityonline> jyfl987: 那登录不同主机的时候还得指定啊
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 你都不知道怎么回事。那是无聊一个一个翻脚本看到一个，你看不懂脚本的，说都不要说。lol
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 我虽然没有去翻脚本 但是某个烦脚本的人给我解释过了 哼哼
<iGoogle> 哼啥。你知道是啥密码？
<jyfl987> pityonline: 交叉授权 比如你有a b c d 机组key-pair
<iGoogle> 网站密码
<jyfl987> 我再去问问那人不就知道了
<pityonline> jyfl987: 你这个 gaoji
<archl> iGoogle: 我们寻找的笔记本电脑根本不存在。
<archl> adam8157: 比你寻找的笔记本类型更难找到。。
<iGoogle> archl: 我昨天不是找了一个嘛。你没看？
<jyfl987> archl: 你要的是纸张的笔记本
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋的要求低，只要是tp的。
<adam8157> archl: 我海外淘了一个tp x230
<iGoogle> 2手？
<archl> iGoogle: 额。哪个？
<archl> adam8157: 给我吧。
<iGoogle> 帖子里面
<archl> iGoogle: 那个就可以。 tp x230
<iGoogle> 你不是要很薄的？ archl
<adam8157> iGoogle: 新的啊
<iGoogle> 坐等无线hdmi
<adam8157> archl: 比国内便宜好多呢, 不过要一个月才到货
<jusss> iGoogle: nat跟网关有关系没
<adam8157> archl: 到北京
<iGoogle> adam8157: 额。你说淘。。。
<iGoogle> jusss: 没
<adam8157> iGoogle: 淘宝都是旧的?
<archl> iGoogle: 。其实。那个是有机械硬盘的，我真一点都不想要。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 堪忧
<jyfl987> iGoogle: android有个无线视频标准要欻里了
<adam8157> archl: 没光驱就很好了
<archl> adam8157: 国内买旧货的不够多？
<iGoogle> 淘，是以前的一种说法。都是说买旧货啊。 adam8157
<cherrot> 3333买ipad港版 算便宜么？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 堪忧
<archl> adam8157: 哦。你的不是旧的啊。
<bye_bye> cherrot: ipad 1?
<cherrot> bye_bye: 4
<jusss> iGoogle: 除了路由器还有什么设备可以做网关
<adam8157> archl: 联想官网买的新的啊
<iGoogle> adam8157: 去文物市场，才叫淘。哎。蛋蛋啊
<archl> adam8157: 哦。。。
<archl> adam8157: 淘气
<bye_bye> fujitsu sh772. 轻薄本.   cc iGoogle
<bye_bye> cherrot: mini?
<iGoogle> 日本的。担心维修
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 国内有上门维修 + 自己拿去保修点维修.
<cherrot> bye_bye: ipad4 ...
<iGoogle> 我一相机，维修一次800，还越修越差。
<bye_bye> cherrot: 有这东西?
<iGoogle> 邮寄维修的哦。差劲
<iGoogle> 保修点，都是邮寄维修。
<archl> iGoogle: 我这里sony笔记本，泼上可乐都能混过关。。。免费维修
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 啥公司?
<pityonline> adam8157: 这个型号怎么还是装的 windows 7？
<cherrot> bye_bye: 什么意思？
<iGoogle> 我也是去sony哦。差劲
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 啥公司的相机...
<iGoogle> $ony
<jusss> iGoogle: 脚本搞路由器又是啥？
<adam8157> pityonline: 其实我不想要系统, 硬塞了个win 8
<jyfl987> 日货贵
<iGoogle> jusss: ? 不知道
<jyfl987> 其他还行
<pityonline> adam8157: 早就上市了吧？
<iGoogle> 日本的，就是挣维修的钱
<adam8157> pityonline: en
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你这算什么 我同事的mba 键盘坏了 修一次要1k
<jyfl987> 我跟他说 干脆仍了 买个chromebook
<pityonline> adam8157: 你要的啥配置？
<jusss> iGoogle: 用脚本能搞别人的路由器？
<bye_bye> jyfl987: mbp, 主板坏了, 5k
<jyfl987> 一年换一个玩
<jyfl987> bye_bye: 所以说嘛  日货维修也不算贵吗
<iGoogle> jusss: 那只是刷密码嘛
<bye_bye> jyfl987: 这个, 看运气... 显然, ee的运气不够好.
<adam8157> pityonline: http://pastebin.com/EGBumDnk
<iGoogle> 我auas的老本本。几乎每年还一个外壳，没见要钱？
<iGoogle> 啥运气嘛
<iGoogle> 是态度问题。日本对中国的态度
<jusss> iGoogle: 能刷不认识的人的路由器？
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 维修都是代理的吧...
<jyfl987> bye_bye: ee是2b
<iGoogle> jusss: 你去问 roylez。这家伙盗过。
<iGoogle> jusss: 或者 cfy
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 这跟日本的态度有毛关系 维修站的事
<jyfl987> 苹果对中国有什么态度 又不妨碍苹果维修的价格
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 你再说日本好，直接ban了。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你ban我吧 确实很好
<jusss> roylez: 脚本怎么刷别人的路由器？
<archl> jyfl987: 苹果才是赚维修的钱。
<roylez> jusss: 没干过
<pityonline> adam8157: 看上去相当不错啊，怎么蓝牙现在都 4.0 了么？
<jyfl987> archl: 这话你跟ee说
<cherrot> jusss: 刷路由器？
<adam8157> pityonline: 嗯, 4.0有个很牛逼的类似NFC的功能
<jusss> roylez: 神说你盗过
<cherrot> jyfl987: bye
 * archl 有体会：倒卖过iphone维修部件，  iphone维修赚钱比销售高。
<jyfl987> cherrot: 要坚持真理
<cherrot> jyfl987: ;)
<pityonline> adam8157: gaoji 啊，我对蓝牙的概念一直停留在 2.0
<jusss> cherrot: 你刷过？
<cherrot> jusss: 刷ROM?
<roylez> jusss: 神说的你都信？
<cherrot> jusss: 没有
<iGoogle> 这几天犯贱
<iGoogle> 死家伙
<adam8157> pityonline: 根据那家转运最近的清关情况, 我推测你下周一或者下周二就能开始派送了
<jusss> cherrot: 不是，是刷别人路由器的密码
<bye_bye> huntxu: 我今天收拾桌子了.
<cherrot> jusss: 不要乱用刷这个词好不好
<cherrot> jusss: 字典 + thc-hydra， cfy 推荐的
<iGoogle> jusss: roylez 上次一直盗用别人的路由。赶紧问。
<bye_bye> cherrot: 刷别人路由器的密码, 意思是别人有个密码是123, 你给他覆盖成abc这样的...
<jusss> roylez: 求盗用路由的脚本
<cherrot> bye_bye: 那不就是破解了密码 然后修改密码么
<pityonline> adam8157: 哈哈，终于快轮到我了
<roylez> iGoogle: 污蔑人
<iGoogle> 就是airchrack-ng jusss
<bye_bye> cherrot: 目的不一样. 刷别人密码是为了让别人上不去.
<roylez> pityonline: 哪家转运？
<jusss> iGoogle: 这不是无线那个吗
<adam8157> pityonline: http://www.buytong.com/Detail.aspx?currentid=17
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 百通在线物流
<bye_bye> pityonline: 这么喜欢被轮...
<iGoogle> 难道你直接连接eth? jusss
<adam8157> pityonline: 你是NJ1113AH 或者NJ1113AZ
<iGoogle> 当然无线嘛
<roylez> adam8157: 百通还没倒台么
 * bye_bye 盗用别人家有线路由.... 
<adam8157> roylez: 还没
<jusss> iGoogle: 比如我想用 CyrusYzGTt 家的路由
<iGoogle> bye_bye: lol
<iGoogle> 肉体攻击
<cherrot> jusss: 无线密码 用 airchrack-ng 和 reaver-wps
<jusss> cherrot: 不是无线的
<cherrot> jusss: 这里有个家伙专门以破解邻居无线网络为乐的 但忘记是谁了 lol
<bye_bye> jusss: 用别人家有线路由, 先去学翘锁.
<iGoogle> jusss:  CyrusYzGTt这家伙，一直是跳转的啊。不是直接路由
<cherrot> bye_bye: 那可以用ARP :)
<pityonline> adam8157: 这都能查啊？
<adam8157> pityonline: en
<cherrot> jusss: hydra 开64线程 暴力破解。 或者 rp-pppoe
<bye_bye> cherrot: 撬锁 然后砸烂路由.
<cherrot> bye_bye: good idea
<iGoogle> cherrot: roylez嘛
<bye_bye> cherrot: 听不懂英语...
<pityonline> adam8157: 嗯，15 号就入关了那一件货
<cherrot> iGoogle: 不是他
<bye_bye> imtxc: adam8157 ofan http://www.smzdm.com/high-end-show-denon-denon-music-music-maniac-people-series-ah-d7100-flagship-headphone-899-99-about-5800.html
<kk> bye_bye,啥网址y 高端秀：DENON 天龙 MUSIC MANIAC 音乐达人系列 AH-D7100 旗舰耳机　$899.99（约￥5800）»什么值得买
<iGoogle> cherrot: 是说这里不
<cherrot> iGoogle: 不过可能是他教出来的 lol
<adam8157> bye_bye: ...
 * bye_bye 土壕快买!
<imtxc> bye_bye: 怎么这么个名字了
<bye_bye> imtxc: .
<cherrot> iGoogle: 是啊  但不是乐乐
<bye_bye> adam8157: 发耳机之后你才发现是我?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 为啥啊 就因为我说了个「滚」？
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我也才发现
<iGoogle> 乐乐只成功过一次
<iGoogle> cfy嘛
<bye_bye> imtxc: ...
<cherrot> iGoogle: 也不是cfy
<iGoogle> 那没印象了
<iGoogle> 没人吹过了吧
<adam8157> bye_bye: fujitsu 就知道了
<cherrot> iGoogle: 好像在七八月份的时候
<cherrot> iGoogle: 我来帝都后 有人说的
<iGoogle> @ 看log吧
<bye_bye> adam8157: 恩, 我特点太明显了...
<cherrot> iGoogle: 工作量很大呢……
<bye_bye> http://www.smzdm.com/the-wonderful-objects-again-specials-toshiba-toshiba-u845w-s410-ultra-extreme-219-screen-3-usb3-i5-processor-6gb-memory-599-99-about-3900.html
<kk> bye_bye,啥网址y 奇葩物再特价：TOSHIBA 东芝 U845W-S410 超极本（21:9屏幕、3*USB3、i5处理器、6GB内存）　$599.99（约3900）»什么值得买
<jusss> cherrot: 有google关键字过滤
<bye_bye> 6g内存, 和奇葩的分辨率, 都是騲点.
<adam8157> bye_bye: 奇葩
<archl> iGoogle:  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9441134869&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1353654362_310_896839894
<kk> archl,啥网址y 带手触 HP/惠普 2740p(WT976PA) 手写笔记本 2730P 2760P 送底坐-淘宝网
<iGoogle> grep嘛
<iGoogle> 都是text
<iGoogle> log个批量下载
<iGoogle> 可
<iGoogle> 是哦。似乎google就可以。 cherrot
<cherrot> iGoogle: 我忘了关键字了 试试看
<iGoogle> 这么便宜？
<iGoogle> 12寸 @@@@@
<iGoogle> Intel HD Graphi。。 不是4000？没说
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 不是.
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 3000
<iGoogle> 展示机
<pityonline> git 将一个 master 分支推送至两个 remote 时只能推送其中一个是吗？不能同时推到两个 remote？
<jusss> cherrot: 扣扣用的tcp端口是4000？
<bye_bye> iGoogle: i5 520是一代i5
<cherrot> jusss: 没抓过包
<iGoogle> 12“的，都没pgup/pgdn那一条。方向按键布局也难受
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 估计是过时的
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你要去哪？
<jusss> cherrot: 那比如是4000，还能再连接那个端口吗
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 恩, 10年的老机器了.
<cherrot> jusss: 那只是服务器端口 和你的端口无关
<bye_bye> imtxc: sysu
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 10年？不会吧
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 2010年, 不是十年.
<iGoogle> 2010？
<bye_bye> 恩
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 堪忧.
<iGoogle> 吓我
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 掐掐
<cherrot> iGoogle: 失败了 google还不够强大呀～
<bye_bye> lol...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 擦 不是一年么 怎么就走了 老子还没和你面基呢
<iGoogle> cherrot: 看topic有log地址
<bye_bye> imtxc: 是半年, 我现在五个月了.
<jusss> cherrot: 比如你的扣扣端口是4000，我还能用别的软件连接上你的4000端口吗？会冲突吗
<cherrot> iGoogle: https://www.google.com/search?hl=zh-CN&safe=off&tbo=d&q=ubuntu-cn+aircrack++site%3Apeople.ubuntu.com&oq=ubuntu-cn+aircrack++site%3Apeople.ubuntu.com&gs_l=serp.3...17029.17179.0.17483.2.2.0.0.0.0.117.117.0j1.1.0...0.0...1c.1.D9AzAymb8t0
<bye_bye> jusss: linux下面会.
<kk> cherrot ⇪ ti: ubuntu-cn aircrack site:people.ubuntu.com - Google 搜索
<imtxc> bye_bye: 。。这么快？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我已经当了五个月屌丝了.
<cherrot> 你说的4000端口是QQ服务器的端口
<imtxc> bye_bye: 嘛时候再杀回来当高富帅？
<cherrot> 你本地确定开了4000端口？
<cherrot> jusss:
<bye_bye> imtxc: 明年继续屌丝.
<iGoogle> cherrot: ubuntu房间啊？
<jusss> cherrot: 比如
<jusss> bye_bye: imadper？
<cherrot> jusss: 但QQ肯定绑定了一个本地端口，因为开启QQ后，打开浏览器是可以快速登录QQ的
<imtxc> bye_bye: 什么时候离开帽子
<cherrot> jusss: 端口如果是被监听了，貌似其他进程就不能监听这一端口了呢
<iGoogle> 当然。获取不到
<iGoogle> jusss: nmap刷自己嘛
<bye_bye> imtxc: 今天
<imtxc> bye_bye: .....什么事情来的都是这么突然啊
<cherrot> iGoogle: google 好像只能指定域名搜索，不能再深入了
<pityonline> adam8157: 原来 MBA 2012mid 的蓝牙也是 4.0 的了
<jusss> cherrot: 简单点，搞别人的扣扣掉线，能吗
<imtxc> bye_bye: 跟前台MM约好明年再见了么
<adam8157> pityonline: 壕
<iGoogle> cherrot: 小事。在乎啥。lol
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩. 前台妹子有男友了吧...
<iGoogle> archl: 赶紧看没。这么久了
<cherrot> iGoogle: 今天闲的有点蛋疼 。。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不过我不介意, 因为我也有妹子了.
<jusss> iGoogle: 能让妹子扣扣掉线不
<pityonline> adam8157: 不知道传输速度有没有提升
<iGoogle> jusss: .
<cherrot> jusss: ARP攻击
<jusss> iGoogle: 让妹子和别的男的buliaor
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 你去rh，就是为了妹子？
<jusss> cherrot: 不让妹子和别的男的聊扣扣
<iGoogle> jusss: arp
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 难道能为了别的?
<cherrot> jusss: 。。。 这是病。。得治
<jusss> iGoogle: 跟妹子不是一个局域网的
<iGoogle> jusss: 肉体攻击最好
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 阿。。。
<cherrot> jusss: 控制欲太强了
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 你该被踢出来。抢蛋蛋的资源
<jusss> iGoogle: 如果都肉体攻击了，我也不用搞这个了
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我跟蛋蛋取向不同.
<iGoogle> jusss: 你想视线攻击嘛。坐边上去聊天。
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋喜欢欧美的？
 * iGoogle 记得 roylez 只喜欢欧美的。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 请教台式机安装Ubuntu 10.10 后重启失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393832 如题，一戴尔台式机，安装Ubuntu 10.10后，提示重启，点击重启就在出现很多英文结束各种服务和进程will restart的界面就停止了，没有任何相应，强行关机后再开机，可以进入系统，但是一旦关 …
<iGoogle> cherrot: 无聊。帮忙选超级本吧
<jusss> cherrot: arp只能同一个局域网内吧
<iGoogle> jusss: 先去看一天文章。再问
<cherrot> iGoogle: 不会。。。只会买台式机。。。
<jusss> 搞掉妹子的扣扣
<iGoogle> 需要自己编译的版本。 jusss
<cherrot> jusss: 还不如搞掉妹子来的直接
<jusss> iGoogle: 是可以的？
<iGoogle> cherrot: 说办公室骚扰？
<iGoogle> jusss: nnnd
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 神, 我帮你选. 你有啥要求?
<iGoogle> archl:
 * cherrot 突然发现 IRC log 也提供HTML版啊 http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/18/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<jusss> iGoogle: 可不可以呀，不在一个局域网搞掉妹子的扣扣
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 薄。按键排列需要整齐。i5/i7
<cherrot> iGoogle: 办公室调调情还是不错的~
<iGoogle> jusss: 你先跨越网段
<bye_bye> iGoogle: ok, 要多大的屏幕的?
<iGoogle> 14+
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 还有心理价位多少?
<cherrot> * palomino|working 践踏 roylez	02:44
<cherrot> * roylez 想绞死 palomino|working 然后用马头铡剁成渣
<iGoogle> 没
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 超级本... 14+...
<palomino|working> .........
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 还真有. 你等我找给你看.
<iGoogle> 集成显卡够
<palomino|working> 我没践踏主席吧
<cherrot> iGoogle: 找到了  好象是 sikao_lfs
<iGoogle> 640驱动不了
<iGoogle> cherrot: .. 没印象。他不大说话的啊
<cherrot> iGoogle:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/08/13/%23ubuntu-cn.html  sikao_lfs 就是那个以破解无线为乐的家伙 lol
<bye_bye> iGoogle:  http://www.smzdm.com/the-wonderful-objects-again-specials-toshiba-toshiba-u845w-s410-ultra-extreme-219-screen-3-usb3-i5-processor-6gb-memory-599-99-about-3900.html   一切满足.
<kk> bye_bye,啥网址y 奇葩物再特价：TOSHIBA 东芝 U845W-S410 超极本（21:9屏幕、3*USB3、i5处理器、6GB内存）　$599.99（约3900）»什么值得买
<palomino|working> O_o
<cherrot> palomino|working: 我在看 log  若干天前你践踏过
<palomino|working> ......
<cherrot> iGoogle: 看log嘛  搜 reaver
<jusss> iGoogle:http://wk.baidu.com/view/6573f4d276eeaeaad1f3308a&?pcf=2
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 跨网段的ARP欺骗攻击是不可能的-百度文库
 * bluezd 笔记本只考虑 MAC or thinkpad
<iGoogle> i3 7610啊。 bye_bye
<bye_bye> bluezd: 你这是病, 得电.
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 有i5的版本的.
<bluezd> bye_bye: 我有一个 hp 的，冬天可以暖手
 * cherrot 就贴了个log而已。。。
<bye_bye> bluezd: 走过来, 看我的hp
<palomino|working> 擦！
<palomino|working> 为什么阿 , roylez
<jusss> iGoogle: 跨网段的arp能搞？
<roylez> palomino|working cherrot 有杀错，冇放过
<palomino|working> ...........
<cherrot> roylez: ...................
<palomino|working> 你当初已经报复过了.....
<cherrot> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/18/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<palomino|working> 靠。。1月分的
<iGoogle> bye_bye: http://detail.tmall.com/venus/spu_detail.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.1000725.17.v5Otsx&spu_id=202498478&cat_id=2&entryNum=0&loc=&mallstItemId=19754748678&q=%B1%CA%BC%C7%B1%BE&rn=49e58fe99ed002a1a7c095702009f95c&rewcatid=2&from=sn_1_prop-qp&disp=g&active=0 你按照这个，选一个键盘好的。
<kk> iGoogle,啥网址y Acer/宏基 S3-391-53314G52a-tmall.com天猫
<iGoogle> jusss: 你去留后门
<iGoogle> taobao的选型，咋这么差
<jusss> iGoogle: 后门...后门都留了的话，还要啥arp
<jusss> iGoogle: 直接kill 扣扣了
<bye_bye> iGoogle: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7846473542&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1353655863_4k5_320515872
<kk> bye_bye,啥网址y HP/惠普 Envy 14-1214TX spectre幽灵 超级本 全新美行 国内现货-淘宝网
<jusss> iGoogle: 我突然感觉我有写后门的能力了，
<bye_bye> bluezd: http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/141710954/T2QnqVXmtXXXXXXXXX_!!141710954.jpg
<bye_bye> iGoogle: http://img.cnbeta.com/newsimg/120111/0630113383661196.jpg  多漂亮1
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 你这么喜欢ATI？
<iGoogle> 不要光驱
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 不, 我喜欢hp
<iGoogle> jusss: 支持去
<iGoogle> 阿
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 光驱拆了换ssd呀...
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 但是，Spectre并没有配备独立显卡或者是光驱。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 显然人家没有显卡和光驱好不好...
<jusss> iGoogle: 留后门有点不道德
<iGoogle> 有啊。
<iGoogle> 光驱类型: 刻录光驱
<bye_bye> iGoogle: http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/141710954/T2cf1xXhFXXXXXXXXX_!!141710954.png
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 那个都是胡写的, 你也信...
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 堪忧...
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 这个分辨率是1600 * 900的, 还算说得过去了
<iGoogle> 恩。这倒是好
<jusss> bye_bye: 你要离开帝都了吗
<bye_bye> jusss: .
<iGoogle> 分辨率很重要。只是选型的没这项目
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 手机都这分辨率了...
<bye_bye> ig
<bye_bye> iGoogle: ENVY 14-3010NR：I5-2467处理器/4G 1333内存/128G SSD固态硬盘/HD3000显卡/14寸 1600x900p屏幕/win 7家庭高级版英文系统64位/4芯电池/背光键盘/到手价格7999元（密封现货，可上门提货）   可以接受不?
<iGoogle> 2代i5 3000
<jusss> iGoogle: 在触摸屏上打字爽吗？
<cherrot> bye_bye: 什么世道。。我电脑都没那分辨率。。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12842833668&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1353656210_3k5_1118710199   这个是四千的.
<kk> bye_bye,啥网址y 超级本 HP/惠普 Envy 14-1010nr Spectre XT 幽灵 Ultrabook-淘宝网
<jusss> 在触摸屏上能像键盘上那样打字吗？
<bye_bye> cherrot: 因为你不是高富帅.
<iGoogle> 没看出什么特色。为啥贵很多
<cherrot> bye_bye: 此话在理
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 高富帅专用.
<bye_bye> cherrot: 有钱, 啥都好办.
<bye_bye> cherrot: 直接买贵的.
<iGoogle> 下面写4心电池，上面写8心。我草
<bye_bye> ig
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 上面的都是乱写的... 你不是不知道吧...
<jusss> bbc films有几部挺不错的
<bye_bye> iGoogle: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=20873044796&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1353656426_4k3_796938573   这个配置高.  才1.12kg. 绝对满足.
<kk> bye_bye,啥网址y 东芝笔记本电脑Toshiba/东芝 Z830-K16S 第三代i7 超级本 超薄-淘宝网
<jusss> the awakening
<iGoogle> 上w了。不至于吧
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 你有钱呀... 给你推荐7k以下的, 那不是看不起你吗...
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 你这败家的。这机器也没看出啥特点啊。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 特点就是: 贵!
<iGoogle> 有特点啊。首先
<iGoogle> 。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 没发现吗?~ lol
<iGoogle> 倒是轻
 * pityonline 我的 irc logs 只有 #ubuntu-cn 这个频道用 less 看是乱码，发现字符集居然是 latin1 的，其它的都是 utf-8
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 说正经的, 1.12千克很是特点好不好...
<sikao_lfs> 且还是集成显卡.....要命,真的是用来玩图形的嘛?
<jusss> pityonline: ？
<iGoogle> 端口设计还行
<iGoogle> 键盘不好
<jusss> pityonline: freenode不都是utf 8
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 散热也好.
<jusss> 几天不打字又慢了
<pityonline> jusss: 我很奇怪呢
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 但是, 我还是更喜欢那个hp的.
<iGoogle> 看到。整体不好看
<jusss> pityonline: 你的log是irssi存的？
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 总比tp好看...
<pityonline> jusss: 还能有什么保存？
<iGoogle> 。。。
<iGoogle> 超薄。先给你的这个啊
<jusss> pityonline: 我几乎没存过记录，有时用bot存
<iGoogle> 神舟的，都薄。nnnnd
<jusss> iGoogle: 给我个帽子爽爽呗
<sikao_lfs> 光驱算是要退出市场了.....想想当年上大学的时候朱荣基,还跑我们演讲,说我们国家生产DVD的太多了.....
<pityonline> jusss: 手机的话就不必存 log 了
<jusss> pityonline: 嗯
 * adam8157 坚决不买带光驱的, 看着就烦
<sikao_lfs> 结果不到十年,现在连光驱都要退出市场了.
<pityonline> adam8157: +1
<iGoogle> bye_bye: http://detail.tmall.com/venus/spu_detail.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.1000725.133.VGYImW&spu_id=206978226&cat_id=2&entryNum=0&loc=&mallstItemId=17804075949&q=%B1%CA%BC%C7%B1%BE&rn=e7ece441fee110b4b28fadc2412fa1d3&rewcatid=2&from=sn_1_prop-qp&disp=g&active=0
<kk> iGoogle,啥网址y Dell/戴尔 xps13 XPS13-3508-tmall.com天猫
<iGoogle> jusss: . 问 adam8157
 * pityonline 退出转换一下 log 编码试试
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 真丑... 我能吐嘈吗?
<jusss> 没光驱咋看同学给的苍井空cd？
 * bye_bye 啥年代了... 看vcd...
<iGoogle> 看侧面。不丑啊
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 打开之后丑. 特别丑.
<jusss> 同学在北国商城买的
<sikao_lfs> 对了,warzone有秘籍嘛?比如快速研究?我部队等升级换装备等的心烦.
<iGoogle> http://detail.tmall.com/venus/spu_detail.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.1000725.220.VGYImW&spu_id=211389186&cat_id=2&entryNum=0&loc=&mallstItemId=20937308206&q=%B1%CA%BC%C7%B1%BE&rn=e7ece441fee110b4b28fadc2412fa1d3&rewcatid=2&from=sn_1_prop-qp&disp=g&active=0
<kk> iGoogle,啥网址y Lenovo/联想 ideapad yoga 13 三代i5/4G/128G固态13寸 优惠包邮-tmall.com天猫
<jusss> sikao_lfs: 那个60多兆的游戏？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你去买mbp15"视网膜吧
<iGoogle> 不入地狱
<iGoogle> 不要那系统
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我不入, 但是推你入
<iGoogle> 坏蛋
<adam8157> iGoogle: thinkpad t430好了 或者t430u
<jusss> sikao_lfs: warzone2100？
<huntxu> 神好萌
<sikao_lfs> jusss: 是啊.挺不错的游戏
<adam8157> huntxu: 随崽崽
<iGoogle> 不入地狱
<adam8157> iGoogle: tp也地狱?
<iGoogle> 几年内，会被一直笑话的。
<huntxu> adam8157: 我懷疑神崽在電腦前，神在睡覺
<iGoogle> huntxu: 掐掐
<adam8157> iGoogle: 乖~
<jusss> iGoogle: 帅帅
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何加快更新管理器的下载速度？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393834 官方的更新可以通过设置国内的更新源来提高速度，这个速度我已经很满意（达到我带宽上限了）。 但是有些非官方的源，更新起来真要命，速度几K，有时甚至不到一K。 这个时候有没有比 …
<jusss> sikao_lfs: 问 CyrusYzGTt
<jusss> sikao_lfs: 他玩这游戏
<iGoogle> 搞屁。还是acer的那个好看
<jusss> iGoogle: mac不好吗
<huntxu> 神也頂acer啊
<iGoogle> 不想要
<jusss> iGoogle: acer...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 什么时候走
<huntxu> bye_bye: 回去學校沒妹子
<jusss> 想用用webos wp7
<sikao_lfs> jusss: 不清楚他玩不玩,反正这个游戏有特色.....我曾经因为升级武器后,部队没回来换装而被电脑打的稀里哗啦...
<iGoogle> 纯ssd。岂不是很快完蛋。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 就tpt430u吧
<adam8157> iGoogle: 就tp t430u吧
<iGoogle> @
<iGoogle> 外观第一，键盘布局第二。
<zhangweifang> 现在MacBookPro不都是ssd了？
<adam8157> iGoogle: http://www.360buy.com/product/755164.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 【ThinkPadT430u-3351A32】ThinkPad T430u-3351A32 14英寸超极本 （i5-3317U 4G 500G+24G SSD 1G独显 摄像头 指纹 Win7）黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<jusss> sikao_lfs: linux游戏感觉很少，还是win下澄海爽，dota纠结死那个cd，
<zhangweifang> jusss: cd这东西还有存在的必要么？
<mugebjgd> jusss: 傻 hon
<mugebjgd> jusss: 一样的dota
<huntxu> adam8157: 3317性能如何
<zhangweifang> jusss: 是在不行用外置的或者干脆蹭别人的用用。
<jusss> zhangweifang: 国外音乐不是还是cd吗？
<adam8157> huntxu: no idea..
<jusss> zhangweifang: 10美元一张
<huntxu> adam8157: 而且很重，3斤多
<zhangweifang> jusss: 感觉电子音乐还是趋势了，我以前搜集过CD，都是让亲戚从国外捎，现在也感觉没必要了。
<sikao_lfs> jusss: linux的游戏,感觉因为不是商业化的,所以程序员做的时候比较省.  所以有些友好度不够....   其实我还是认为linux下之所以发展慢,就是不能稳定基础,如果有个开发版能够带动稳定基础库.....那么用linux开发游戏就容易了.....希望安卓能帮linux这个 忙.
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你们那cd几欧元
<zhangweifang> jusss: 真要音质，一般也不在电脑上放，实际上我是用了个外置的DVD刻录机，IDE口转USB，用的时候就拿出来，但一年也用不了几次。
<sikao_lfs> linux其实天生就比微软好........因为经过大量的专业和非专业人士努力.
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你这，头2项目都不符合
<jusss> sikao_lfs: android好像吸引不了人们用linux
<iGoogle> 键盘排列那么丑
<huntxu> adam8157: 699的crucial 128G應該能考慮入了吧
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<sikao_lfs> 未来看手机系统 和ubuntu,安卓  等的发展了.希望他们能稳定基础库.
<sikao_lfs> jusss: 但是如果能帮linux稳定基础库,这样开发者就方便了.依赖问题就降低了.
<jusss> sikao_lfs: 用户的操作习惯很难改的
<pityonline> 晕，看来我这里 irssi 保存的这个频道的 log 不只是编码不是 utf-8 这么简单的事儿，文档格式就不一般
<iGoogle> bye_bye: http://imagebin.org/236894
<sikao_lfs> jusss: 这不是问题.因为微软也遇到了.他们的xp换 还是不换  估计他们也纠结了很长时间....最后为了未来还是决定换了.....所以事物的前进趋势是不可阻挡的.
<jusss> sikao_lfs: 如果要用linux得去学不少基础，
<sikao_lfs> jusss: 不用学很多.我个人感觉比微软的学的少....如果你从来没接触过操作系统的话.
<iGoogle> sikao_lfs: 恩。windows以前必须学注册表修改。lol
<pityonline> #ubuntu-cn.log: Non-ISO extended-ASCII English text, with very long lines, with LF, NEL line terminators
<sikao_lfs> jusss: 就跟手机一样.照样容易.更重要的是微软是靠盗版的电脑软件这样的光盘进行集成的.单纯的微软系统,大量的都不能用,必须一一下载.实际比linux天生的反版权有劣势.
<jusss> sikao_lfs: 好像有句话说，ubuntu让一部分想脱离win的用户看到了希望，于是他们跳出了窗户拥抱了mac，lol
<sikao_lfs> jusss: 而linux则你只需要手动下载有版权的.  当用户量多的时候.那些公司肯定要方面大家下载.
<WhiTeMoOn> 问个问题  sed 能处理 ^@ 的字符么
<jusss> sikao_lfs: 在天朝貌似不存在版权这种东东
<sikao_lfs> jusss: 很快就有了.好像这届不是出了个法令.说卖几张光盘就怎么怎么样了嘛?以后光盘虽然灭亡了.但是还是有很多其他的东西的.
<jusss> sikao_lfs: 但是还有网盘这种东东呀
<jusss> sikao_lfs: 盗版是不可能消失的在天朝
<sikao_lfs> jusss: 呵呵.是啊.但是以后会有版权之类的东西的.虽然现在西方出现了反版权的党派....据说有些国家成了第三大党.
<zhangweifang> 国内很多终端用户总感觉linux不是普通人用的。
<zhangweifang> 思维定式太强了。
<sikao_lfs> jusss: 看看海盗湾你就知道,有些东西本来就不会消失. .  人类历史里版权是跟私有制联系的.以后私有制灭亡了,自然版权也就灭亡了.
<jusss> sikao_lfs: 版权在天朝貌似不可能
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 笔记本空闲时温度高，风扇呼拉拉的转，怎么解？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393836 12.04各方面都不错了，就是温度啊温度 小弟的笔记本是两年前的DELL 15R，一直用电源的，其实用ubuntu温度和win7相比，也高不了多少，能接受。但是最近发现，即使未运 …
<jusss> sikao_lfs: 快播里啥都有
<sikao_lfs> 版权这个东西是私有制下的妥协协议.
<pityonline> 奇怪的是在 .irssi/irclogs/Freenode2/#ubuntu-cn.log 里的中文是正常的
<pityonline> ../Freenode2/#ubuntu-cn.log: UTF-8 Unicode text
<jusss> sikao_lfs: 能在快播里看1080p的blue ray电影没人会去买光盘
<sikao_lfs> jusss: 恩.西方里反版权势力也是很广泛的....比如那个海盗湾这样的BT下载网站.....看看他的历史介绍你就知道多少人在努力了.
<sikao_lfs> jusss: 我个人认为反版权本身是历史的进步势力.
<jusss> sikao_lfs: 天朝有时候做出的决定跟底层就是违背的
<jusss> 现在啥都搞实名制，没一点隐私
<jusss> 个人信息网络上满天飞
<zhangweifang> jusss: 实名制好扯淡的
<zhangweifang> jusss: 有点懒政的表现
<jusss> zhangweifang: 上面那些人都太...
<bye_bye> imtxc: 明年.
<bye_bye> huntxu: 是呀..
<jusss> zhangweifang: 无政府状态是我比较向往的
<zhangweifang> jusss: 这个不太可能吧？
<jusss> zhangweifang: 据说有几个国家已经无政府了
<huntxu> bye_bye: 其實你在北京也沒妹子
<jusss> zhangweifang: 我喜欢无政府
<jusss> 永远是一小部分人管理大部分人，不公平
<jusss> 来个无政府吧
<jusss> 人人都是平等色
<sikao_lfs> jusss: 一直开倒车.   还是不攻击天朝.  还是攻击台湾吧......   例如台湾虽然是降水丰富地区.但是水利因为私有制而一直无法修大量的水库,造成现在台湾据说用水还有问题.大量的家庭屋顶上有水箱.
<sikao_lfs> jusss: 攻击天朝会给频道带来麻烦.  我们还是攻击台湾没问题.
<jusss> sikao_lfs: 台湾据说财富两级化
<sikao_lfs> jusss: 恩.无法搞拆迁,则无法搞大修水库保水....
<jusss> sikao_lfs: 台南和台北人文风俗差异很大
<jusss> timeout
<jusss> ，
<sikao_lfs> jusss: 如果有人在台湾搞土地国有,绝对不会缺水的.   不会到处旱季时 河流干枯.
<jusss> sikao_lfs: 土地国有，
<jusss> sikao_lfs:
<jusss> timeout
<sikao_lfs> jusss: http://bbs1.people.com.cn/post/2/0/1/124443312.html   你看看这则旅游客看到的.  和下面的跟帖分析.
<kk> sikao_lfs,啥网址y [大于看台湾]——（8）台湾的水塔与水
<pityonline> $ dropbox start
<pityonline> Starting Dropbox...Dropbox isn't running!
<pityonline> Done!
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • lightdm启动不了 ，总是卡在一个启动项不动了；vm虚拟机中装的ubuntu 11.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393837 启动系统的时候总是停在某一个启动项不动了 我按alt+f1进入命令行后，执行service lightdm start 又进入启动时的停滞界面， 所以启动的时候停滞应该 是light …
 * pityonline 我发现我的 irssi 记录的 log 有五种格式，真是要命！
<pityonline> ASCII English text, with very long lines
<pityonline> ASCII text
<pityonline> Non-ISO extended-ASCII English text, with very long lines, with LF, NEL line terminators
<pityonline> UTF-8 Unicode English text
<pityonline> UTF-8 Unicode text
<caasi> 有人吗？
<caasi> Gnome + ibus现在该在怎么办？
<caasi> 根本没法儿输入中文了
 * pityonline 6 种，还有一种是 data
<caasi> ibus-deamon没有反应啊
<sikao_lfs> fcitx呢?
<pityonline> 其中又以 Non-ISO extended-ASCII English text, with very long lines, with LF, NEL line terminators 这种乱码效果最为af显著
<caasi> fcitx不知道怎么回事还是没有反应
<caasi> 是archlinux，删除了"ibus' 跟' ibus-pinyin'。安装了'fcitx'
<iGoogle> env|grep -l  IM
<caasi> 但是现在的gnome下真的不能再使用ibus了吗？
<caasi> fcitx是不是还要改locale什么的
<iGoogle> env|grep IM
<iGoogle> 看环境变量
<caasi> 安装之后可以启动fcitx但是输入没有反应。
<iGoogle> 洗发水不是固定的系统，每一个人的可能都不同。
<caasi> iGoogle: 应该在.xprofile里有写了
<caasi> iGoogle: 哦。是不是还要安装其他的包？fcitx-gtk2?3?qt?
<iGoogle> 。。用上面的看结果
<caasi> 之前没有用过fcitx
<caasi> 我现在在windows下
<caasi> 等下看
<caasi> 不过我觉得应该不是这个问题吧
<caasi> 该怎么解决呢？
<iGoogle> 剩下看wiki
<iGoogle> 基本只有这问题。环境变量
<caasi> 但是……启动了还是不能输入中文
<iGoogle> 是啊。没指定gtk qt的输入法。fcitx不知道怎么搞嘛。就睡觉
<caasi> 好吧。顺便问一下还有在gnome下使用ibus的可能吗？
<iGoogle> 都用输入法。你这说法，像说系统不能输入了一样。
<iGoogle> 以后中文版本消失。
<cherrot> caasi: 不是一直可以用么  有点小bug而已
<caasi> iGoogle: 额。。。sorry，我是说现在好像不能用。。。
<caasi> cherrot: 现在启动ibus之后好像没有反应啊
<caasi> cherrot: 在系统的输入语言里面找不到'Chinese(pinyin)"了
<iGoogle> arch的，看wiki应该比问人好。
<era> fcitx 配置好像和原先不一样的
<era> 放弃gnome自己集合的ibus吧，老外根本不鸟他们不使用的功能
<caasi> 其实我就只是想能够继续用ibus输入中文就可以了
<caasi> iGoogle: wiki上面的信息就是那么些。论坛上面有个帖子： https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=152978
<kk> caasi ⇪ ti: IMEs completely unusable after recent gnome-control-center upgrade (Page 1) / Applications & Desktop Environments / Arch Linux Forums
<caasi> 最后是靠降级 gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-control-center 来解决的
<caasi> era: 集合不集合倒无所谓。请问该怎么配置ibus
<caasi> era: 现在的情况就是启动了ibus之后没有任何反应，ibus-daemon是活着的
<pityonline> *bold* _underlined_
<adminn> adduser 之后可以进入桌面，但是什么空空的都没有....
<adminn> 是不是需要再在这个用户下安装一个桌面环境或者窗口管理，文件管理之类的？
<adminn> 怎么没有人了呢？
<abine1> 准备煮饭
<abine1> 蛋疼了
<abine1> 木有人帮忙煮饭
<abine1> 煮饭大叔有事请假了
<abine1> 今晚都不知道要吃神马
<damnworld> 炒米粉
<abine1> 哦
<abine1> 要去外面买才有哇
<abine1> 外面下雨呢
<abine1> 冷的要命
<abine1> 今天我自己炒了一碟青菜
<damnworld> 那就炒饭
<abine1> 不喜欢吃炒饭
<damnworld> 东方馅挂炒饭
<abine1> 因为容易上火
<abine1> 在家里随便吃炒饭
<abine1> 不会上火
<damnworld> 那就煮饭吧= =
<damnworld> 简单方便
<abine1> 在外面吃炒饭容易上火
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 肯定要煮饭
<damnworld> 随便炒几个小菜。条件可以的话，来点酒。就着菜就可以吃了，不用饭了都
<damnworld> 曾经吃了一个礼拜啊。这么吃
<damnworld> 自从老妈回家之后就没这么潇洒的生活了
<damnworld> 下班。。蛋疼的周末，肿么过啊。哎。
<ugoub> ghost online
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04只能打开百度，谷歌，腾讯等少数几个网站 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393839 环境是win8+ubuntu12.04双系统，用的是电信2M宽带 在ubuntu下创建好DSL连接后 只能打开百度，谷歌，腾讯等有限几个网站，其它的一直在连接ing 能打开的速度还不慢， …
<sjd_zeus> 唉，发现还是fcitx的googlepinyin好使呀
<mengfei> 我一般用五笔，不会打的字用sunpinyin
<sjd_zeus> sunpinyin没感觉怎么好用
<sjd_zeus> 五笔一直没学会
<ugoub> 我感觉12.04里面unity和gnome classic都没有以前10.10好用，12.10有改进么？
<ofan> 色大象呢
<BluebirdShao> 厉害呀，thunder bird 更新之后竟然能用上 irc 了
<imtxc> ofan: 回家了
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • gnome下的ibus腫麼了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393841 手動開啟了之後還是一點反應都沒有……… 之前有說要集成進gnome可是更新一次後貌似又去掉了ibus的依賴，現在該如何是好。 ps. 回复換其他的fcitx之類或者換其他的de的就算了，懶得折騰了，習慣。 统计信息:  …
<fa1c0n_> 请教个问题！我amd a8-3850 apu支持64位嘛？那位朋友清楚呢？
<palomino|working> 支持
<fa1c0n_> palomino|working: 嗯谢谢！
<palomino|working> 不客气
<abine1> BluebirdShao: 在啊
<abine1> 吃饭了吗
<abine1> aguai: 啊乖
<pityonline> test
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<lolicon> moew
<larus> 哪个版本虚拟机用好点
<lolicon> vb
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 双系统想把xp换成win7 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393847 一时不知道坛子里那些东西有用，有老前辈出来给些链接么？ 我是xp里面用grub4dos硬盘安装的ubuntu12.04。现在想把xp换成win7，分区大小可以不管照原来xp的 统计信息: 发表于 由 cactus14334 — 2012-11-23 18:45
<AK_47> kk
<ofan> larus: vmware
<AK_47> kk
<AK_47> 我关机的时候，systemctl提示:not all filesystem unmount ,1 left
<AK_47> 这正常吗？
<archl> ？
<jusss> 看看2003年那会儿的网络小白的小说，好搞笑
<bye_bye> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00001WRSJ/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B00001WRSJ
<kk> bye_bye,啥网址y Amazon.com: Sony MDR-V6 Monitor Series Headphones with CCAW Voice Coil: Electronics
<bye_bye> imtxc: 7506的另外一个调音版本. 原价应该是100刀的.
<bye_bye> ofan: tf10价格从169刀涨到175了!!!! 这苨玛真心坑..
<ofan> bye_bye: 哈哈哈
<ofan> 今年貌似没降价
<bye_bye> ofan: 啥叫没降价, 那叫涨价了好不好?!
<ofan> bye_bye: 主要是卖断货了快
<bye_bye> ofan: 恩, 停产了.
<ofan> bye_bye: 停产？
<ofan> 涨到200+哥就赚了 lool
<ofan> bye_bye: 你是色大象？
<bye_bye> ofan: 色你妹.
<bye_bye> ofan: 你哥色狒狒.
<bye_bye> ofan: 你个色狒狒.
<bye_bye> ofan: 你才是色大象呢. 你们全家都是色大象!
<bye_bye> ofan: tf10确实停产了... 好多年了都...
<ofan> bye_bye: 那去年还降价了
<ofan> 难道要等到星期一？
<bye_bye> ofan: 我说, tf10出来已经好多年了.
<ofan> 白色星期一电子产品降价
<bye_bye> ofan: 不是停产很多年了.
<ofan> bye_bye: 什么时候停产的
<bye_bye> ofan: no, 7506就是今天降价的.
<bye_bye> ofan: 今年吧.
<ofan> bye_bye: 哦
<ofan> 估计因为tf15
<ofan> bye_bye: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SONY-PCM-M10-R-RED-WARRANTY-Remote-PCMM10-PC-M10-Portable-Flash-Recorder-/360517441680?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Multi_Track_Recorders&hash=item53f0839890&quantity=1&autorefresh=true
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: SONY*PCM-M10/R RED+WARRANTY*Remote PCMM10 PC-M10 Portable Flash Recorder 027242781504 | eBay -
<bye_bye> ofan: 脑残才买.
<bye_bye> ofan: 我宁愿买国砖.
<ofan> bye_bye: 为嘛
<ofan> bye_bye: 双十组合不是很nb么
<bye_bye> ofan: 录音笔, 直白, 发干.
<ofan> bye_bye: 我就喜欢这样的
<bye_bye> ofan: .....
<bye_bye> ofan: 你口味独特.
<ofan> bye_bye: 我用ipod video
<bye_bye> ofan: ipv那个不叫干. 叫做淡. 谢谢.
<ofan> bye_bye: 那用啥
<bye_bye> ofan: 国砖都比m10好.
<ofan> hi-fi man?
<bye_bye> ofan: 那个就是个坑.
<ofan> bye_bye: 那你说的啥
<bye_bye> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.19.A7cQ2x&id=6939399946&_u=num7j6m4e20
<kk> bye_bye,啥网址y 【广州禾讯】 乾隆盛 QA350 WAV便携随身播放器 SD卡 数字转盘-淘宝网
<abine1> 都在干嘛呢/Z?
<bye_bye> abine1: 别人不知道, ofan 在呕饭.
<abine1> bye_bye: 你在拜拜
<abine1> 偶烦
<bye_bye> ofan: mod版本提升很大. 不过我当时听得 v1 + dt131, 觉得很给力!
<abine1> 在讨论神马？
<abine1> 录音笔么/？
<bye_bye> abine1: 这你得问 色狒狒.
<jusss> 不，振动棒
<abine1> jusss:
<abine1> ?
<jusss> abine1: 他们在讨论振动棒
<bye_bye> eexpress: 选好没有?
<abine1> 大神来了
<abine1> 神啊
<abine1> 给你烧香了
<abine1> 膜拜一下
<the-red-maple-le> 各位大神 你们在讨论什么 我是刚来的？
<ofan> bye_bye: ipv mod？
<jusss> the-red-maple-le: 饭团？
<bye_bye> ofan: qa350 v2 mod
<abine1> 肯定不是饭团了
<ofan> bye_bye: 多少米
<abine1> 饭团也是老鸟了
<bye_bye> ofan: 1.3k
<bye_bye> ofan: 如果是v1 , 900
<ofan> bye_bye: 擦
<bye_bye> ofan: ?
<the-red-maple-le> 有没有人啊，没人理我
<ofan> 没钱
<bye_bye> ofan: 你丫那么有钱. 壕莫装.
<maplesbeat> the-red-maple-le: hi
<the-red-maple-le> heelo
<abine1> bye_bye:ofan叫你 擦了	
<ofan> bye_bye: 穷死了
<the-red-maple-le> 请问这里都讨论什么的
<bye_bye> ofan: ......
<ofan> bye_bye: 暑假里赚了点而已
<bye_bye> the-red-maple-le: 问 ofan
<abine1> 讨论各种
<the-red-maple-le> 看你们都那么hi
<the-red-maple-le> 那现在呢
<maplesbeat> the-red-maple-le: 讨论sm器材
<bye_bye> ofan: 恩, 那可以考虑fuze, 我特别喜欢那个小东西.
<AK_47> maplesbeat,
<bye_bye> ofan: clip+ 也行.
<the-red-maple-le> 你们都是上班族吧？
<abine1> 不算
<abine1> 有的学生一族
<ofan> bye_bye: 我现在都用手机了
<the-red-maple-le> 呵呵 我是学生
<bye_bye> the-red-maple-le: 辞职族.
<bye_bye> ofan: 老子今天辞职了....
<the-red-maple-le> 呵呵  为什么辞职？
<ofan> bye_bye: 为啥
<ofan> bye_bye: 傍富婆了？
<the-red-maple-le> 我都想上班的
<abine1> 跟老板娘翻脸了？
<bye_bye> ofan: 我还没毕业呢... 要回学校了.
<bye_bye> ofan: 我都实习五个月了.
<ofan> 哦
<the-red-maple-le> 汗//
<abine1> 还以为你跟老板娘私奔了呢
<the-red-maple-le> 是吗 ？
<the-red-maple-le> 哈哈
<bye_bye> 这谁呀? 我正愁苦呢, 还来调侃我!
<the-red-maple-le> 哭什么呀
<ofan> 他跟基友私奔了
<bye_bye> ofan: 等我要到op, 先ban了你
<the-red-maple-le> 不带这么玩儿的
<ofan> 基友嫌他太有钱
<the-red-maple-le> 既有不也有好多钱吗
<bye_bye> ofan: 求不黑...
<abine1> 下班了
<abine1> 走人
<bye_bye> abine1: 啥无良公司?
<abine1> 白他
<bye_bye> abine1: 这么晚下班?
<the-red-maple-le> 支持
<abine1> 吃人公司
<bye_bye> abine1: 你上班也是来这里吹水, 还不如早回去.
<the-red-maple-le> 说个名儿  什么sb公司
<the-red-maple-le> 没人说话了撒
<AK_47> 为啥 这里好多 不讲话的，是网警吗
<the-red-maple-le> 是呀 我也在纳闷儿啊
<bye_bye> 网警管我们什么事.
<the-red-maple-le> 来这里当看客
<ofan> 都下班回家抱老婆了
<bye_bye> 就是的, ofan就被网警抱着呢!
<the-red-maple-le> 单身的人上不起啊
<ofan> bye_bye: 滚粗
<bye_bye> the-red-maple-le: 你不上单身的? 那你上 ofan
<the-red-maple-le> 抱网警
<the-red-maple-le> 不甘心去
<nopcall> 怪啦。。。能上irc怎么打不开网站
<the-red-maple-le> 我是手贱
<the-red-maple-le> 我也是 啊
 * bye_bye 中通真垃圾.
<the-red-maple-le> 都抱老婆了 我就去抱书吧，赶明儿个有老婆抱了
<bye_bye> 读书 和能找到老婆, 屁关系都没有.
<the-red-maple-le> 我不是那个意思
<maplesbeat> n
<the-red-maple-le> 话又说回来  你老婆是老天上给你的
<bye_bye> maplesbeat: 别冒充别人.
<maplesbeat> bye_bye: 你还有妹子吗
<bye_bye> maplesbeat: 为啥没有.
<the-red-maple-le> 求妹子
<maplesbeat> bye_bye: 有多余的吗？
<the-red-maple-le> 冒个泡儿啊
<bye_bye> maplesbeat: 妹子 * 1     替补妹子*2
<the-red-maple-le> 不嫌多
<maplesbeat> bye_bye: 给我一个吧
<bye_bye> maplesbeat: 天真, 妹子还能给?
<maplesbeat> bye_bye: 介绍给我
<maplesbeat> bye_bye: 妹子扣扣
<bye_bye> maplesbeat: 你一个基佬, 要妹子干嘛.
<bye_bye> maplesbeat: 你们班没女生?
<the-red-maple-le> 看着也好啊
<maplesbeat> bye_bye: 你妹，你才是基佬
<eexpress> 记得 maplesbeat 是玻璃
<the-red-maple-le> 呵呵    瞎搞
<maplesbeat> bye_bye: 你整天和呕饭gaoji
<bye_bye> eexpress: lol
<eexpress> 掐架。支持。
<maplesbeat> bye_bye: 班里质量太差
<the-red-maple-le> 能不能正紧点儿  我是正经女生
<eexpress> 。。
<bye_bye> eexpress: 不给我帽子, 还想看掐架?!
<the-red-maple-le> 在这样 我就走人了
<the-red-maple-le> 。。。。
<eexpress> 正经女生，上irc? 不是都上qq嘛。
<maplesbeat> the-red-maple-le: 女？
 * bye_bye 你们还真信...
<eexpress> bye_bye: 要了踢主席？
<the-red-maple-le> QQ 过去了
<the-red-maple-le> 为啥不信
<bye_bye> eexpress: 踢10次 maplesbeat
<maplesbeat> the-red-maple-le: 那你多大了
<eexpress> bye_bye: 这不好吧
<the-red-maple-le> 你老多毛病了 怎么不相信人啊
<the-red-maple-le> 24
<maplesbeat> eexpress: 给我op
<bye_bye> eexpress: 我觉得比ban了有快感.
<eexpress> 。。
<ofan> the-red-maple-le: mm？
<the-red-maple-le> yes
<the-red-maple-le> you?
<maplesbeat> the-red-maple-le: wow，比我大
<ofan> the-red-maple-le: 求真相
<maplesbeat> eexpress: 给我op
<the-red-maple-le> 呵呵  正想就是  我是女的
<the-red-maple-le> 你们都是男的？
<bye_bye> eexpress: ...
<ofan> the-red-maple-le: 有女的
<eexpress> 慢了嘛
<bye_bye> eexpress: 不先给我?
<the-red-maple-le> 踢什么人啊
<bye_bye> eexpress: 我看短信去了...
<eexpress> 我输入慢了
<bye_bye> eexpress: ....
<the-red-maple-le> ofan:
<eexpress> 。。
<eexpress> maplesbeat: 下来。
<the-red-maple-le> 没劲儿  走了
<eexpress> 还搞
<bye_bye> eexpress: 给个帽子.
<ofan> the-red-maple-le: 妹子哪里的
<imadper> eexpress: 给个帽子.
<eexpress> 我先把饭团搞下来
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 跨平台国产网盘 云诺 小白测评 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393854 空间: 初次注册5G 不过貌似现在10G免费空间了... 没搞懂 速度: 还可以 国外用户可能会慢点 界面: 非常不错 强烈推荐 功能: 使用客户端单文件上传下载无大小限制; 文件传输等基本功能都有 平台: …
<imadper> eexpress: 那小子根本就不是饭团.
<eexpress> 额。忘记
<imadper> eexpress: 还不deop他?
<imadper> eexpress: deop他一下先.
<ofan> 色大象悲剧了
<imadper> ofan: 你说反了.
<ofan> imadper: 连k n次
<imadper> ofan: 以后irc会永远少一河北人.
<eexpress> 忘记怎么msg去了
<imadper> eexpress: 直接/deop呀... 神...
<ofan> imadper: 啧啧
<imadper> eexpress: 给个帽子先.
<eexpress> 我自己还没上去
<maplesbeat> .
<eexpress> 忘记了
<eexpress> lol
<imadper> maplesbeat: 小子, 你才来混多久?
 * ofan 围观
<eexpress> 看笔记，才记得
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板好
<zmcbb30> eexpress: 依依好
<imadper> eexpress: ... 弱... 你打字太慢, 不然我能先deop他.
<eexpress> 包包啊
<eexpress> 是吧。我应该看笔记都
<ofan> 大象大象
<imadper> eexpress: 不是呀, 你给op看掐架, 应该同时给呀.
<eexpress> 只能一个一个给
<imadper> eexpress: 间隔时间太长了.
<imadper> eexpress: 况且, 那小子是jusss.
<eexpress> 哦。 lol
<ofan> imadper: 啧啧 被jusss耍了
<eexpress> 嗯。下次报复
<imadper> ofan: 我一直知道是他. 是ee糊涂了.
<eexpress> 啥。我进来又不会去看/w
<imadper> eexpress: 不用了, 没有下次了. 我决定封河北省的所有ip
<imadper> lol
<eexpress> @@
<zmcbb30> 。。。。。。。
<zmcbb30> eexpress: 刚才打架么 ？
<eexpress> 掐架。
<zmcbb30> 哦
<eexpress> 没掐好。lol
<imadper> eexpress: 都怪你手慢
<eexpress> 我以为你们好玩都
<eexpress> 我以为你们好玩的
<imadper> ....
<eexpress> 没想到，真搞上了
<houge> eexpress: 我是不是错过了什么？
<eexpress> houge: .lol
<imadper> /.me xxx
<AK_47> 我关机的时候，systemctl提示:not all filesystem unmount ,1 left
<AK_47> 怎么回事？
<AK_47> btrfs性能 还是不如ext4啊
 * imadper 我说了, 会少一个河北人.
<imadper> 我的ip真奇葩.
<tryit> http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Career_Campus&gid=133214
<kk> tryit,啥网址y 同主题-校园招聘信息-日本公司株式会社Works Applications校园招聘(年薪40万以上）
<tryit> 这是真的吗？
<imadper> jusss: 期末了, ban你到寒假. 正好你好好看书吧. 孩子.
<imadper> jusss: 你啊, 还是太年轻.
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.360buy.com/product/531055.html?utm_source=fx.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 【宏碁A231HLBbmii】宏碁（Acer）A231HLBbmii 23英寸LED背光 IPS面板宽屏液晶显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<imadper> adam8157: 刚才你也不来帮我deop一下.
<adam8157> imadper: 我没关注irc...
<imadper> adam8157: 我被连t 10来次.
<imadper> adam8157: 等我从广州回来在给他unban.
<damnworld> 吃的好饱
<imadper> adam8157: acer的 23寸 ips. 900大洋.
<adam8157> imadper: 这个过几天再买吧, 而且我倾向amazon
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 其实易讯也挺厚道的.
<adam8157> imadper: amazon有礼品卡 =,=
<imadper> adam8157: .... 羡慕呀....
<kof> 还是京东吧
<adam8157> imadper: amazon卖929
<bo1> 好东西
<imadper> adam8157: 这不是赶上京东特价呢吗...
<imadper> ...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Unity左边和上边的面板不见了怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393856 Unity左边和上边的面板都不见了，开机后只显示纯桌面，怎么恢复到原来的桌面啊 ？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liufangj1n — 2012-11-23 20:40
<imadper> adam8157...
<adam8157> imadper: 世界多美好, 不要暴躁
<imadper> adam8157: 我被连t 10多次, emacs闪屏卡死.
<adam8157> imadper: 呃, 没看到...
<imadper> adam8157: 果断ban, t我可以, 不用这么过分.
<imadper> 唉... 算了, 都过去这么久时间了, 懒得ban了...
<imadper> adam8157: thx
<adam8157> imadper: emacs弱爆了
<imadper> adam8157: 开auto-rejoin来的....
<imadper> adam8157: 不过emacs单线程, 一旦erc卡, 都没法看代码了.
<imadper> adam8157: 这点真是弱爆了!
<adam8157> imadper: 你不用client模式?
<ofan> imadper: emacs弱爆了
<imadper> adam8157: 用, emacsclient只是用来临时打开文件的.
<adam8157> imadper: 你看咱vim, 开几十个都不带卡的
<imadper> adam8157: 你又没开irc在vim里....
<ofan> 折腾完git,继续Haskell
 * imadper 继续呕饭~
<ofan> imadper: vim-shell
<ofan> 很好用
<imadper> ofan: 那你用吧...
<ofan> 不过我直接weechat
<imadper> ofan: 好用还不用?
<ofan> vimproc加了多进程支持
<ofan> imadper: 没weechat好用
<ofan> 专业irc
<ofan> 不是erc等能比的
<imadper> ofan: emacs的多线程好弱.
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 我也打算换icirc呢.
<MrYJ> wine 新版本 比旧版本究竟好在哪？
 * ofan 秀截图 http://i.imgur.com/U8Tjp.png
<dwjie> ...
<imadper> ofan: 给个你用vim调试的截图?
<tryit> ofan, 好大的显示器……
 * dwjie awesome
<tryit> ofan, 1366x768的都放不下图片
<ofan> tryit: 1440x900的
<tryit> ofan, 下次换笔记本的时候也换个大屏的，爽歪歪～
<ofan> imadper: 那个以前用过，现在不用了，vimgdb,pyclwen等等
<imadper> ofan: 你现在不用调试了?
<ofan> imadper: 很少用gdb调试
<ofan> 即使ide也是
<ofan> 都是直接log输出
<dwjie> vim 也能irc ？
<houge> 请教各位，有没有办法只修改ubuntu桌面壁纸背景，而不让lightdm的背景随之而改变？
<ofan> dwjie: vimshell,不过那样比较蛋疼
<ofan> 没有完整终端功能
<damnworld> 有咩有
<imadper> 做咩呀?
<imadper> ofan: plex比nas好.
<imadper> ofan: plex会在电脑上帮你转码成适合你的平板看的视频, 然后再发过来.  如果视频超过你的平板播放能力的话.
<ofan> imadper: 这个功能nas也有
<imadper> ofan:
<ofan> imadper: 自动编码视频
<imadper> ofan: nas的运算能力够?
<ofan> 基本够了
<imadper> ofan: 哦, 那我错了. 我弱....
<imadper> ofan: 我的i5能力已经捉襟见肘了.
<wangguohao> vpnc怎么设置组密码？
<wangguohao> vpnc怎么设置组密码？ 有人知道吗？
<ofan> imadper: nas自带的软件，还可以自动搜索影片信息 http://i.imgur.com/rQYKe.jpg
<imadper> ofan: 我的也可以... plex
<imadper> ofan: 你这个软件, 就是plex
<ofan> 哦。。
<imadper> ofan: plex有很多nas的支持.
<ofan> imadper: 这样子
<imadper> ofan: 恩.
<imadper> ofan: 要是能硬件来转码就好了.. 太吃cpu了
<imadper> ofan:  4235 madper    25   5  106m  50m 3788 R 313.5  0.6  29:42.39 Plex Transcoder
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/yOuGL.png 自动转吗设置
<imadper> ofan: 恩.
<PwnnaWeb> http://askubuntu.com/questions/209605/cdc-acm-not-firing
<kk> PwnnaWeb ⇪ ti: usb - CDC_ACM not firing - Ask Ubuntu
<PwnnaWeb> anyone?
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • E神想要的。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393857 这个效果应该不错 统计信息: 发表于 由 debub — 2012-11-23 21:43
<shyrain> 汉语到吧？
<shyrain> 怎么进入d盘啊
<dptails> hi
<dptails> anyone here?
<kk> dptails, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<dptails> 有人吗？
<shyrain> i
<dptails> 讨论一个问题
<dptails> 最近的翻墙翻的心烦
<dptails> 怎么办？
<shyrain> 走正门
<dptails> shyrain: 正门在哪里？
<dptails> 路在何方？
<shyrain> 脚下
<dptails> 如果大家碰到无法访问gmail的情况下
<dptails> 一般是怎么办的？
<dptails> 我在想，我为什么要翻墙？
<shyrain> 其实我不懂
<shyrain> 翻墙什么意思
<dptails> 我不能直接电话给电信/联通，直接质问为什么不能上gmail这样吗？
<imadper> 不能.
<dptails> imadper: 为啥不能？
<imadper> dptails: 那个不是isp的决定.
<dptails> imadper: 问了以后会怎样？
<imadper> dptails: 他不给你解决.
<dptails> imadper: 我知道不是ISP决定的
<dptails> imadper: 它会怎样反馈给你 ？
<imadper> dptails: 那你试试.
<dptails> imadper: 还是说，找有关部门？
<imadper> 明知道解决不了, 问他们干嘛, 他们就是一个月拿三千块的苦逼的接电话的客服而已.
<dptails> imadper: 所以我想说，人家屏蔽你，不让你上网，你只想着躲，这不符合一个人的逻辑方式
<dptails> ima
<dptails> imadper: 正常的情况下，如果访问不了了，我就直接向ISP质问
<imadper> dptails: 所以你做过什么? 你试过冲击中南海?
<imadper> dptails: 得了, 我直接ssh, 看youtube又不慢
<dptails> imadper: 是啊，我知道你这样的犬儒思想，活着是可以的
<imadper> dptails: 明知道不是isp的问题, 你还去刁难客服. 这叫找事. 知道是中南海的问题, 却只会欺负客服, 这叫欺软怕硬.
<imadper> dptails: 然后还很光荣的来这里批判我.
<dptails> imadper: 看得出，你犬儒思想很重
<imadper> dptails: 你的不重, 都知道欺负客服了?
<roowe> hi
<kk> roowe, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<imadper> dptails: 你刚也说了, 你知道不是isp决定的. 那你知道是谁决定的吗?
<roowe> kk肯定是机器人吗？
<dptails> imadper: 要都你这样的思想，现在中国还会是帝制
<Evanescene> 俺刚上线就看见热闹
<imadper> dptails: 那你做了什么了?
<roowe> kk: ..
<imadper> dptails: 欺负客服?
<roowe> kk: 你是人/
<dptails> imadper: 我向工信部反应了
<dptails> imadper: 准备法院起诉
<imadper> dptails: 然后嘞?
<Evanescene> 真的有工信部这玩意儿？
<ggenio> imadper: never waste ur time on dumbs
<kk> roowe, 谢谢，但我肯定我不是唯一的一个。  ㍮ 
<imadper> ggenio: .
<dptails> imadper: 不和你说了，你太犬儒
<imadper> dptails: 随你怎么说.
<Evanescene> 热闹呢？
<imadper> dptails: 你去找法院起诉李长春... 我不信.
<yh`> 1
<yh`> www.qq.com
<dptails> imadper: 唉，你要理解其中的精髓，并非一定要起诉成功。我想你也能够理解
<imadper> dptails: 绝对不会受理.
<imadper> dptails: 对对面毫无影响.
<dptails> imadper: 你可以说戊戌六君子之类的，慷慨就义是傻蛋。那只是因为你不理解那种精神和产生的积极作用
<Evanescene> 热闹
<dptails> imadper: 社会的进步，就是这样慢慢促进的
<Evanescene> 话说其实工业化的促进就相当快
<imadper> dptails: 不, 那些人比你强多了.
<dptails> imadper: 像你这种咸鱼思想，活着是没有问题，只是。。。。。
<imadper> dptails: 谋定而后动. 你现在只是乱搞.
<dptails> imadper: 当然比我强多了，我还要我的小命
<imadper> dptails: 不是命的问题, 是他们有脑子.
<dptails> imadper: 哪里乱搞？就是反应反应而已
<Evanescene> 冲在前面的英雄都死去了，留下太平盛世给没有冲上去的人
<wobu> 输得起的青春，也是一种资本
<dptails> imadper: 活着天朝太憋屈，大不了移民
<imadper> dptails: 那跟我翻墙有啥区别? 为啥一上来就说我
<dptails> imadper: 当然有区别
<dptails> imadper: 移民是用脚投票，你那叫做委曲求全。
<ofan> 求移民
<dptails> imadper: 算了，不太想和你说了
<imadper> ofan: 滚粗.
<ggenio> hey,u guys so boring, kick them out
<ofan> imadper: 大象 大象
<wobu> 贫贱不能移
<Evanescene> 移民也不见得就好，在哪里不是国家，有国家就会有国家的坏处。换个国家只是把问题从ABC换到EGF而已
<imadper> ofan: 你丫在美帝, 要啥移民...
<ofan> imadper: 在美帝
<Evanescene> wobu: 我靠，你这话说的，太TM有理了
<ofan> imadper: 在美帝！=移民了
<dptails> Evanescene: 你这是幼稚，啥都不懂
<wobu> 富贵才能移
<Evanescene> dptails: thanks
<imadper> dptails: 下次想好逻辑再说.
<ofan> Evanescene: +1
<imadper> ofan: +1
<dptails> a
<dptails> a
<dptails> a
<dptails> a
<dptails> a
<dptails> a
<imadper> kk: 出来干活.
<ofan> kk: 死了？
<kk> dptails: .. ..
<yh`> aiya
<wobu> hi,kk
<dptails> imadper:就想问问，这里有没有碰到连访问gmail这样的都没法访问的，就直接找isp的人？
<imadper> dptails: 想对抗gfw, 有很多方法. 去告李长春, 显然是最二逼的方法.
<ofan> imadper: 给我的bot起个名字吧
<dptails> imadper: sorry，不是对你说
<dptails> 就想问问，这里有没有碰到连访问gmail这样的都没法访问的，就直接找isp的人？
<dptails> imadper: 你好，再见
<ofan> obot咋样
<imadper> ofan: beouedbot
<ofan> imadper: 啥意思
<imadper> ofan: 被 ou出来的bot
<dptails> 难道都是怂人？
<imadper> ofan: 被呕出来的bot
<ofan> imadper: 滚粗
<imadper> ofan: lol
<ofan> dptails: 你怎么不去找isp
<imadper> ofan: 那你叫obot, 不也是呕bot吗?
<dptails> ofan: 我想问问啊
<ofan> imadper: boto咋样
<dptails> ofan: 有没有什么经验之类的
<Guest70705> kohjoijo
<Guest70705> yuhnpju8punhp8\kii
<Guest70705> jupik9p
<Guest70705> sdgd
<Guest70705> g
<Guest70705> fgd
<Guest70705> gfdgd
<Guest70705> fgf
<Guest70705> dfg
<Guest70705> fg
<Guest70705> dfgdf
<Guest70705> f
 * imadper 欺负客服有啥能耐?! 人家就是拿最低工资混口饭吃的
<kk> Guest70705:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ofan> dptails: 人肉炸弹
<imadper> ofan: +2
<imadper> ofan: boto不错.
<imadper> ofan: 有个bot陪你一起呕.
<ofan> Guest70705: 有kk在，刷屏是徒劳的
<Evanescene> dptails: 其实去服务提供商的大门前倒大粪是个不错的选择
<imadper> ofan: 比obot好一些.
<ofan> imadper: 那就boto了
<ggenio> dptails: 你丫玩够了没？给你个地址去开开眼看看外面的世界。http://106.187.44.5/home?referral=45D866FDE8B83AD3A99DB11796D62DBB
<kk> ggenio,啥网址y 智联科技 IQLink
<dptails> imadper: 我都和你再见了啊，
<imadper> dptails: 我跟你说话了?????
<dptails> imadper: 已经说了，你啥都不懂
<imadper> ofan: 真是堪忧呀.
<dptails> ofan: 靠谱一点的建议行不？
<ofan> 堪忧毛
<imadper> ofan: 天安门 + 雪碧~
<imadper> ofan: 大雪碧瓶子~
<imadper> ofan: lol
<ofan> dptails: 有，你去当人肉炸弹，被有关部门抓获，释放后逃亡到美帝，获得绿卡
<ofan> imadper: 用什么写呢
<dptails> ofan: 我知道了，你很不靠谱
<imadper> ofan: 就用ruby吧.
<ofan> no ruby
<imadper> ofan: 如果是我, 我就elisp
<Evanescene> ofan: MASM
<imadper> ofan: 你用py呗.
 * imadper 堪忧.
<dptails> ggenio: 啥外面世界？
<dptails> ggenio: 似乎是一个翻墙工具？
<Evanescene> 你们真无聊
<Evanescene> 我撤了
<ggenio> 滚
<ofan> py/haskell/nodejs
<imadper> ofan: 呦. haskell. gaoji!
<dptails> aa
<dptails> aa
<dptails> ==
<adam8157> imadper: 呃 你是问我她对你那个事儿怎么说吧?
<kof> 有什么翻墙工具推荐的，乡亲们
<imadper> adam8157: 恩.
<imadper> adam8157: 你刚明白?
<adam8157> imadper: 我才反应过来...
<adam8157> imadper: 刚洗袜子呢, 突然反应过来
<imadper> adam8157: 我无话可说...
<imadper> adam8157: 以后你写程序不会了, 就去洗袜子, 能提高你的智商.
<ofan> im
<ofan> imadper: 一般gaoji
<cherrot> imadper, 肿么了？
<imadper> cherrot: 堪忧.
<cherrot> imadper, 这是什么深奥的词汇……
<root_____> exit
<kof>  有什么翻墙工具推荐的，乡亲们？
<imadper> kof: ssh
<kof> 免费的有不
<cleamoon> kof, 赛风
<eexpress> http://s.yunio.com/o4rwQt  http://s.yunio.com/se6VTB archl
<kk> eexpress ⇪ ti: Yunio | The best way to send files
<kof> cleamoon: 好神奇的名字
 * ofan vpn,ssh 9RMB/月
<eexpress> ofan: 贵死了。还不降价。
<dptails> kof: 免费的已经全军覆没了吧，好像
<cleamoon> kof, 大概是叫那个吧，还算好用的东西
<dptails> 所以最近感觉翻墙太憋屈了，要反应反应了，感觉
<imadper> 我这里cjb的免费ssh还能用.
<ofan> eexpress: 8.99
<eexpress> 死家伙。。。lol
<eexpress> imadper: 去买一个vps。然后开一堆，挤兑 ofan
<cleamoon> 便宜的vps多少钱？
<imadper> eexpress: 你竟然给别人op来欺负我, 再也不信你了.
<eexpress> imadper: 不是吧。又不是故意的。是忘记命令。 :D
<imadper> eexpress: 得了.. 你给他op难道是因为忘记命令了....
 * imadper 再也不相信ee了...
<eexpress> 笨。我自己下来了。忘记上去都了。
<eexpress> @@
 * imadper 这个世界坏人太多了...
<eexpress> 你相信蛋蛋吧
 * imadper 坚决不信各种基佬.
<eexpress> :P
<archl> eexpress: 。哦。那个，分辨率太低了。。
<hottea> omg，一不小心sudo rm -rvf /etc了，怎么办？
<cleamoon> hottea,  .......
<hottea> 太蛋疼了，有没有办法补救啊
<cleamoon> hottea, 去找数据恢复的软件
<CyrusYzGTt> 壞人永存，，  就像 金蟬子 最後將東方神仙魔妖靈都誅殺一樣，，
<hottea> 啊，又是数据恢复，上次就很蛋疼
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt, 是死神永生
<cleamoon> 消灭人类暴政，世界属于三体
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 惡是這個世界上最容易升級成至高的力量，有時也是最容易被壓倒的力量
 * adam8157 英国口音确实好听...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 你听得懂?
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt, 恶只是相对的
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 但是也是最簡單的，
<pityonline> adam8157: 英音没什么儿化音
<adam8157> cleamoon: 最近两天接了好多英国电话..
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt, 什么叫简单呀...
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 善往往會被歧視、弱化、誤會
<cleamoon> adam8157, 口音不怕？
<adam8157> pityonline: 略硬
<adam8157> cleamoon: 听得懂, 又不是印度英语和日本英语, 没差那么多
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt, 那只是心理因素
<user8888> ofan: 你上次说，你卖ssh吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 也是現實的
<pityonline> adam8157: 嗯
<user8888> ofan: 喂
<cleamoon> adam8157, 比美语难懂吧？
<adam8157> pityonline: 今天和基蛙讨论你这土壕呢
<adam8157> cleamoon: 略微, 因为中国人学得大多是美式发音
<user8888> 提高英语能力，有啥诀窍没有？
<pityonline> adam8157: 我都快破产啦
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt, 是现实呀。但是是心理因素造成的，而不是什么哲学因素
 * pityonline 我的 irc logs 里好多 ^D 字符，中文倒是可以显示了
<adam8157> pityonline: 0_0
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ ..可是我從來不討論哲學
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt, 你说的话听起来像哲学....
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 狗屁哲學， 永遠都不會有結論的東西，不好吃
<pityonline> r那些字符难道是颜色和字体样式产生的？
<cleamoon> adam8157, 我的英语老师就是去的英国留学，巨难听懂...
<pityonline> 那些字符难道是颜色和字体样式产生的？
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt, +1
<kof> cleamoon: 你没听过印度英语吧　
<cleamoon> kof, 没有
<kof> va dui va dui　难听懂
<user8888> 中式英文比较容易听懂吧
<user8888> ofan: 喂～～～～
<kof> 中式的也有各大系列，哈
<cleamoon> 网上下了一本《哲学导论》，打开正文，第一句：人乃万物之灵。然后我关闭阅读器，删除了书
<cleamoon> user8888, 中式很难懂好不好...
<user8888> cleamoon: 咋难懂？
<user8888> good good study，day day up，难道你不懂？
<cleamoon> user8888, 其实很难懂....
<user8888> cleamoon: 哈哈，其实发音倒是确实可能不太好听
<user8888> cleamoon: 感觉听英文，还是美式英文听着比较舒服一些，可能是受教育的原因
<user8888> cleamoon: 哲学的话，叔本华
<cleamoon> user8888, old lion say no sit liquid. =  老师说没作业
<user8888> cleamoon: 好吧，这个确实很难懂，Orz
<user8888> cleamoon: 尼采、罗素啥的
<cleamoon> user8888, 叔本华没看过，它主要想什么？
<cleamoon> user8888, 尼采是SB
<cleamoon> user8888, 罗素不是数学家吗？
<user8888> cleamoon: 你连尼采都不认识，咋乱骂人
<cleamoon> user8888, 认识了才不骂呢
<user8888> cleamoon: 你这样乱骂人，会显得很无知的，。。。
<kof> imadper: cjb 果然能用
<user8888> cleamoon: 忘记了，好像是罗素，不是褚慎明，当前到应该，承蒙这个哲学大家看得起，请教了几个问题吗
<ofan> user8888: ?
<user8888> ofan: 终于出现了
<ofan> user8888: 干毛
<user8888> ofan: 上次你说，在android上面，没有root，也可以使用ssh翻墙吗？
<user8888> ofan: 是不是，是不是，是不是？
<ofan> user8888: 忘了
<ofan> android上没ssh
<tone_> 尼采3 是疯子
<cleamoon> user8888, 那句话是什么意思...看不懂...
<cleamoon> user8888, 我不是显得无知，我就是无知。我唯一知道的就是我无知
<user8888> cleamoon: 忘记了，好像是罗素，不是有个褚慎明，当前到英国留学，承蒙这个哲学大家  看得起，请教了几个问题吗。
<tone_>  - -#
<user8888> ofan: 咋忘记了
<user8888> ofan: 你说用connectbot可以翻墙
<cleamoon> user8888, 好象是罗素
<user8888> ofan: 然后我所用那个ssh tunnel什么的，但是需要root才行
<user8888> ofan: 你说不需要
<cleamoon> user8888, 回答了好多关于中国的
<user8888> ofan: 你还说你的ssh没有流量限制
<user8888> cleamoon: 哈哈，看过就行
<ofan> user8888: 确实没流量限制
<user8888> ofan: 那免root翻墙，你也提到了啊
<ofan> user8888: android 翻墙，你自己google吧
<user8888> ofan: Google不到，才请教你的啊
<user8888> ofan: Google的，都需要root
<ofan> 等我吃完饭
<ofan> user8888: 那你就root
<user8888> ofan: 我的手机没root
<user8888> ofan: 现在吃啥饭？
<user8888> ofan: 你现在在-8区？
<worm> 一个程序，help文档安装包就有13.1M……什么情况？
<ofan> imadper: 我的线到了
<user8888> 喂
<user8888> 有人帮忙吗，
<user8888> 没有root的手机，是否可以ssh翻墙～～～
<alvin_rxg> 可以
<alvin_rxg> apn
<hanhuan> 大家 好，找到组织了？
<ggenio> user8888: SSHDroid+SSH Tethering，或者干脆上BushBox+SSH，都不要root的。自己去找找吧
<ggenio> user8888: s /BushBox /BusyBox
<hanhuan> 有人没啊？
<TianChaoLaiKe> 没人？
<pityonline> 测试
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<TianChaoLaiKe> 人来了。
<TianChaoLaiKe> 怎么改不了名字？
<pityonline> 原来那些字符时 autolog_colors ON 产生的
<alvin_rxg> TianChaoLaiKe: 登陆时设置别的名字，或者在这边的输入框里输入 /nick newNick
<TianChaoLaiKe>  /nick hanchuan
<alvin_rxg>   / 得顶着前边…  斜杠前边没有别的东西…
<TianChaoLaiKe> 好啊
<hanchuan> 这下可以了
<alvin_rxg> hanchuan: congratz
<hanchuan> what?
<alvin_rxg> 『恭喜』   ...
<hanchuan> 谢谢
<alvin_rxg> bitte schön
<hanchuan> 我名称变了没？自己怎么看不到变化啊？
<alvin_rxg> 你现在不是 hanchuan  么…
<alvin_rxg> 音近似于 『寒酸』 ..
<hanchuan> 哦，自己 这边显的irc
<hanchuan> 呵，，无所为了。寒川
<alvin_rxg> 你跟早前的 冰河 是啥关系？
<hanchuan> 无关系呢。
<hanchuan> 话说这里面人来人往的。没几个说话的。
<hanchuan> ubuntu QQ怎么解决？
<alvin_rxg> hanchuan: http://baike.baidu.com/view/295409.htm  冰河 && 寒川，这名字很配呀
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 冰河木马_百度百科
<hanchuan> 我可不会怎么木马
<alvin_rxg> hanchuan: webqq(webqq clients), wine qq, linuxqq(dropped), android emulator + qq
<hanchuan> 前两个都在用，linuxQQ没装上，后面的还不知道
<alvin_rxg> hanchuan: 稳定的就只有 webqq 了。
<tone_> 前段时间有个IQQ  但是最近不知道为什么不能用了
<hanchuan> 嗯，但是不方便
<tone_> IQQ  是用JAVA 把WEBQQ 封到里面了
<hanchuan> 两年前pidgin都还能用啊。
<tone_> 我记得只想还有个命令行版的QQ  现在也没消息了
<tone_> 摒弃QQ 吧
<alvin_rxg> hanchuan: 或者你帮他们干活吧 :D  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/AndroidExecutionEnvironment
<tone_> 其实我啥都摒弃了 上班的时候不能链接外网
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Specs/AndroidExecutionEnvironment - Ubuntu Wiki
<hanchuan> 放弃不太可能，太多人用了
<hanchuan> 有点惨。不能上网上班干嘛？
<alvin_rxg> hanchuan: 一个可以将 android apps 运行在 linux 上的环境 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/AndroidExecutionEnvironment
<tone_> 其实我感觉   聊天工具  他就是工具  QQ 上每天也没几个人说话
<hanchuan> 嗯，我试试
<alvin_rxg> tone_: +1024
<tone_> 我在国家电网上班
<alvin_rxg> hanchuan: 那东东还在开放中……虽然只开放了个 demo..
<hanchuan> 传文件方便。QQ
<tone_> +1024？
<hanchuan> 哦。
<alvin_rxg> qq 传文件怎么方便了……速度那么慢…… =.=
<tone_> QQ  局域网其实真的很快的
<tone_> 我感觉比飞Q 快
<hanchuan> 待稳定了试试。
<alvin_rxg> 啥东西局域网都很快的，这是废话
<tone_> 相比只想也有比较快的吧
<hanchuan> 内网是快，就用共享都快
<tone_> 一个屋 里 按照你那么说 你直接就上U 盘了
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> 网卡是 100Mbps 的…… U盘是 5MBps 的…
<tone_> 我们的局域网都是奶奶的专线 在一个网上的 我一年都看不到那边是谁
<hanchuan> 很少，我和同事座一块儿也用传的
<tone_> 你的网卡 牛逼 我的网卡 很卡
<alvin_rxg> 100Mbps... != 100MBps
<alvin_rxg> 网卡，不是 dsl 网速…
<tone_> 这么说我统一 如果真那么快 我这更新就快了
<tone_> 吗的  都卡死了  家里这网超垃圾
<hanchuan> 电信的？
<alvin_rxg> tone_: 大哥！我说的是网卡的速度，不是 dsl 的速度。。。。。。。。
<tone_> 我是吉林省的 我家的网 是我爸办的 我都不知道
<tone_> OK  你别解释了 我明白了 开玩笑吗
<hanchuan> 网卡慢不到哪儿去吧。
<alvin_rxg> 咱不跟男人开玩笑
<tone_> 你是女淫？》
<hanchuan> 不早了，睡了。这里面女人很少吧。
<alvin_rxg> 100Mbps 的网卡很慢了…… 我想要 1Gbps 的卡…
<tone_> 我感觉基本没女淫
<alvin_rxg> tone_: cc lainme
<tone_> 是啊 明天还加班的  妈的  郁闷啊
<tone_> 我不会
<tone_> 新手
<alvin_rxg> fine. forget it
<tone_> 英文我更不懂了 哈哈
<tone_> ／msg alvin_rxg OK
<pityonline> 知道为什么我的里 irssi 产生的 log 用 less 一看就乱码了，因为某些发言中含有了无法识别的字符，编码有问题
<tone_> 问高手
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: file 一下 log 看看是啥呗
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: file 的结果是 non-ISO extended-ASCII English text, with very long lines, with LF, NEL line terminators
<Del1> 各位高人，小弟求助
<Del1> arch升级gnome 3.6，gdm玩不转了
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: 你的 irssi 都设置了啥… 干嘛不是  utf8...
<Del1> gdm只有个鼠标转菊花，别的都没有。
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 我是用 cat 重定向到一个备份文件后再转换的，less 直接全部乱码，cat 倒能显示中文
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 之前我从未设置过 encoding 方面的东西啊
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: term 的编码，文件编码，这些要对应好的…
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: 那默认应该是 utf8.. =.=
<Del1> x没有错误，gdm没有错误，就是没有登录窗口
<Del1> systemd也设置正确……
<pityonline> alvin_rxg:   196921:55 < adam8157> 一支穆斯林军队包围了波斯的一个城堡，元帅是波斯人赛理曼。兵士们说：“怎么不下攻击令呢？”他说：“我们应照穆圣的教训，先去劝化敌人。”他对敌人说：“我也是波斯人，跟你们是同乡，我的部下都是阿拉伯人，你们若信伊斯兰教，即可与我们一律平等，尽义务而享权利。若因袭祖教，可以自由信教，不受å¹
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 原来的 1969 行，末尾到那个 ？ 时就无法 iconv 了，那个问号肯定是个无法正常显示的字符
<alvin_rxg> o
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: term 一直是 UTF-8，LC_ALL 也都是 UTF-8 的
<alvin_rxg> 不知道你之前的文件是咋回事
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 之前的文件无法转换是因为存在一些无法识别的字符，发的消息里有那种字符，比如我发的那个例子中的问号
<Guest83691> why
<kevinyings> 全身发热怎么办？
<kevinyings> 睡不着
<ofan> kevinyings: 脱
<zprood> 有人么？
<ofan> 没
<zprood> 问个问题呗
<ofan> 问呗
<zprood> 鼠标突然不能滚动了
<kevinyings> ofan : 冬天啊:O
<ofan> 扔
<zprood> 中键垂直滚动不了
<ofan> 扔
<zprood> 可以水平滚动
<ofan> kevinyings: 洗澡
<zprood> 不是硬件问题了
<ofan> 中建还能水平滚动？
<zprood> 不行
<zprood> 说错了
<zprood> 不好意思
<ofan> 哦
<kevinyings> zprood :没电了吧？
<zprood> usb鼠标
<zprood> 罗技G1
<Guest83691> 怎么发热的
<kevinyings> ofan :那个没热水啊:O
<ofan> zprood: 运行xev，看能不能捕捉到鼠标消息
<zprood> 好，我试试
<zprood> 我前几天搞了下鼠标加速的
<zprood> 可能是改了什么地方了
<alvin_rxg> X 的问题
<alvin_rxg> zaxis 被你改掉了。
<zprood> 那怎么改回来
<alvin_rxg> 其中一个选项，类似 buttons 的，默认是 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 这样的
<alvin_rxg> no idea.
<alvin_rxg> zprood: the worst way, rm -rf /
<zprood> 这样不等于重装？
<alvin_rxg> zprood: section 5.2 http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.2/doc/mouse5.html
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: xorg.conf Options
<alvin_rxg> zprood: 如果你是在 gnome/kde/xfce 里边改动的鼠标，请自便
<zprood> 我没有用xorg.conf
<zprood> 那个是空的
<alvin_rxg> 那你哪里改动的鼠标，就删除哪里的东东
<zprood> 记得在x11下面添加个xorg.conf，但是后来删除了
<alvin_rxg> the worst way: rm ~/.gnome* ~/.xfce* ~/.kde*
<zprood> 现在用的是luna
<alvin_rxg> check your x.log
<zprood> 我再描述下
<zprood> 鼠标中键在文件管理器和设置面板里面是可以用的
<zprood> 在浏览器和其他app里面就不能用
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: Saint Petersburg Soloists - Concerto No. 27 in B-Flat Major for Piano and Orchestra, K. 595: II. Larghetto
<zprood> try to add another account
<kk>  06:05
<qian9> exit
<mengfei> 早……
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-24
<MeaCulpa> .
<will1909> 发送
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • vym与fcitx输入法的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393897 我之前使用的是ibus输入法，安装ibus-qt以后，vym可以使用中文； 现在我将ibus卸载的干干净净，安装了fcitx，结果我的vym就没法输入中文了； 我从新立德里面将ibus相关的都删除了，现在我安装了一 …
<imadper> roylez: 坏席
<imadper> adam8157: 坏蛋
<imadper> ofan: 坏饭
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<imadper> adam8157: 你起这么早?
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯, 不困, 有精神儿就起了
<imadper> adam8157: 你那里能自己做饭吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 能啊
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 那不错, 能自己做早点吃.
<adam8157> imadper: 偶尔做
<imadper> 恩, 你们公司的早饭比午饭好吃.
<adam8157> imadper: =,=
<xifanny> quit
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • GNOME3怎样将输入法的图标从下边挪到上边的title区去？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393899 如题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cocd — 2012-11-24 9:55
<ggenio> 早～ 周六继续加班的伤不起啊伤不起
<YIFU> 周末  ！早上好！
<g0t3n> 早上好！
<kk> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 叶大这是什么情况？还没找BurstNET下单吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393904 uploadfromtaptalk1353725018079.jpg Sent from my Lenovo A789 using Tapatalk 2 统计信息: 发表于 由 tangmumao_wefls — 2012-11-24 10:44
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装.sh文件时候错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393907 结果是这样： 记录了156244+0 的读入 记录了305+1 的写出 156244字节(156 kB)已复制，0.118691 秒，1.3 MB/秒 PANIC Initial setup failed. Cannot continue. 这是怎么回事，大家帮忙参考一下，400多M的文件，浪费了我一早晨 统计信 …
<nopcall> toggle quake是什么意思啊。。。查字典里的意思都不搭边啊。。
<nopcall> toggle quake console 求翻译
<imadper> nopcall: 你断句就错了.
<worm> 是 toggle(v)  |  quake console(o)
<imadper> `思都`是啥意思...
<imadper> nopcall: 不就是触发你的那个quake-console吗?
<nopcall> 。我是不明白这什么意思。。。
<imadper> nopcall: quake-console指的是一个软件或者某一类的console吧.
<imadper> nopcall: 说了呀, 触发那个console呀.
<nopcall> Toggle Quake console
<nopcall> 它就这样写的。 。
<imadper> nopcall: 对呀, 触发那个console呀!!!!!!!!!!
<nopcall> 。。。。确实是启动个console。但是我对这翻译不明白啊。。
<nopcall> toggole在字典里写是拴劳。。
<piggybox> 指quake那个游戏的console风格吧
<imadper> piggybox: 恩. 也有叫quake的吧...
<imadper> piggybox: 哦, 叫guake....
<imadper> nopcall: 换个字典.'
<nopcall> 对。确实  console是在顶部的一半而已
<nopcall> .....
<imadper> nopcall: 我的字典就有触发.
<imadper> toggle ['tɔɡl]
<imadper>   Word Explanation:
<imadper>      * vt. 拴牢，系紧
<imadper>      * n. 开关，触发器；拴扣；[船] 套索钉
<nopcall> imadper: 你用什么字典的？
<imadper> nopcall: ydcv
<imadper> nopcall: 终端直接用.
<nopcall> ..ydcv???打错了吧
<imadper> nopcall: gaoji.... 不是ydcv还能是啥?
<nopcall> sdcv吧。
<imadper> nopcall: 不信我算了.
<imadper> nopcall: aur/ydcv 0.3-1 [installed] (3)
<imadper>     YouDao Console Version - Simple wrapper for Youdao online translate (Chinese<->English) service API, as an alternative to the StarDict Console Version(sdcv)
<nopcall> ...有道的。。
<nopcall> 好吧 我的错。
<imadper> nopcall: 跟你说触发你又不信, 跟你说ydcv你又不信. 说啥都不信, 还来问啥.
<nopcall> 。。我只是在源里找了下没找到ydcv 我装过个sdcv 以为你打错而已 抱歉哈。。
<imadper> .
<imadper> nopcall: _gitroot=git@github.com:felixonmars/ydcv.git     自己装一个吧, 要是源里没有的话.
<nopcall> 下好了。 ydcv.py
<imadper> maplebeats: 还没去深圳?
<imadper> maplebeats: 我过几天去广州了.
<imadper> maplebeats: 你不用过去实习的吗?
<maplebeats> imadper: 暂时好像不用...
<imadper> maplebeats: 土壕.
<maplebeats> imadper: ....
<imadper> maplebeats: 打倒!
<maplebeats> imadper: 躺枪,我又不懂这些
<imadper> maplebeats: 懂啥? 我也不懂. 我只是想打倒你. lol
<maplebeats> imadper: 啊!一声惨叫,倒下了...
<imadper> maplebeats: 配合得好~ 下次给你发鸡腿~
<imadper> maplebeats: 要是不配合, 不给你发盒饭.
<maplebeats> imadper: 切
<maplebeats> imadper: 我要给卖我chinanet网号的人差评,你觉得这样子会怎么样
<imadper> maplebeats: 你的电话会被爆!
<houge> 请教各位一个问题？我在ubuntu中使用virtualbox安装了windows server 2003，主要是为了在上面安装一个叫做ps3 proxy server的软件，这样我的PS3链接PSN更加稳定，下载游戏更加方便。
<houge> 在这个ps3 proxy server中设定好后，ps3上需要设定代理，代理地址直接使用虚拟机在主机中的那个ip是不是无法起到代理的作用？
<houge> 各位有没有出现过将openvpn的config文件放到/etc/openvpn/下不起作用的情况？换句话说，openvpn配置好后，无法随系统启动而启动？
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 一个编译好的linux预安装镜像。usb鼠标不工作. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393909 镜像地址：http://178.63.95.79/dl/Berryboot-hackberry-beta1.zip 解压。烧到SD卡。 机器启动了。 鼠标灯一闪。就灭了。 进到桌面鼠标不工作。 那位大神能帮我解决一下。感激不仅。 .. 统计信 …
<maplebeats> houge: 随系统启动?看log嘛
<houge> maplebeats: 我瞅瞅去
<ofan> 色大象
<wobu> hi,kk
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • claws mail怎么把所有的信箱挪到一个文件夹了，不在home根目录下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393913 我想把claws mail的所有信箱(126-Mail,139-Mail)放在/home/mail里，怎么设置claws啊? claws默认是把信箱都放在home根目录下的，和其他文件夹在一起，感觉有些乱 统计信息:  …
<jiaozhu> REGISTER
<jiaozhu> 还不会用。。
<kk> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • ubuntu 10.04 系统安装雅黑和调整 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393914 安装好雅黑后注销（或重启），再进入桌面 在ubuntu 软件中心或新立得软件包管理器，卸载以下字体 ttf-takao-pgothic ttf-wqy-microhei ttf-unfonts-core Quote: 在安装雅黑字体之前，首先需要到vista …
<nopcall> 各位有什么网盘推荐的么？有linux客户端的
<Evanescene> nopcall: 不知道dropbox么？
<Evanescene> 不知道wuala么？
<Evanescene> 再不行，自己写脚本去
<nopcall> Evanescene: dropbox慢啊。。空间也有点小
<Evanescene> 想用国内的那些50G，就转windows去，或者自己写个软件啥的
<nopcall> Evanescene: 我这是校园网 上传速度很高的 可是dropbox跟 yunio上传都很慢
<Evanescene> 那就弄个代理啥的
<nopcall> Evanescene: 我只想要5左右的
<nopcall> Evanescene: 我只想要5 左右的
<Evanescene> 5？啥东东？
<nopcall> 5G
<Evanescene> dropbox没有5G？wualua好像也有5G来着，可能不是，我当初参加了活动，现在50G了
<nopcall> wualua没用 过 我去试试
<worm> Sam-nya: 我是SDC. 有关分区的问题可以在这里提。
<Sam-nya> 嗯
<Sam-nya> 话说光盘在无限的udevd[136] timeout
<ofan> nopcall: google drive
<ofan> dropbox最好
<nopcall> 刚试了也dropbox连不到服务器 google driver 是那个in*sync的吧 上传也很慢 wuala也是。。
<lightning1141> yun.io
<nopcall> yunio就在用 上传100kb多点
<nopcall> 还是觉得有点慢哈。。。
<lightning1141> 坚果试过吗
<Sam-nya> http://qr.ai/i/dccxtg03f06anyni  这是怎么回事
<nopcall> 坚果？
<kk> Sam-nya,啥网址y Shared image - QR Droid
<lightning1141> https://jianguoyun.com/
<kk> lightning1141,啥网址y 坚果云 - 云存储，更便捷，更安全
<Sam-nya> 手机上只能用qr droid来发图…
<lightning1141> https://jianguoyun.com/s/downloads/linux
<kk> lightning1141 ⇪ ti: 坚果云 - 下载Linux客户端 - 云存储，更便捷，更安全
<nopcall> 已经下了 在安装
<ofan> nopcall: 上传本来就不快
<nopcall> 刚好像说错了 那个in**sync什么的只能在gnome kde下用 我的不是
<nopcall> ofan: 。。大哥我这上传绝对的快
<ofan> 我这上传都不快
<Sam-nya> This file system wasn't safely closed on windows fixing
<Sam-nya> Stdin error 0
<ofan> nopcall: 传国外有100k就算很不错了
<nopcall> ofan: 上传速度一度到达400多kb
<ofan> nopcall: 我dropbox一般都几十k
<ofan> 下载很快
<nopcall> ofan: 我到不在乎国内国外 我只要快。。
<nopcall> ofan: 我这文件有点大。1.7G
<ofan> 毛片？
<nopcall> = =！
<ofan> 大文件自己备份吧
<houge> 请问NAS Parallel Benchmarks主要针对什么进行的测试？
<nopcall> 学习资料和一些配置文件
<Sam-nya> Ubuntu的安装盘能不能更改ntfs分区的大小啊
<worm> 可以啊……
<ofan> nopcall: dropbox
<Evanescene> worm: 可以？没那工具吧？
<worm> Sam-nya: 如果想要更直观的话，用gparted.
<ofan> google drive就很好
<Evanescene> worm: 不可能不损毁资料更改，windows下倒是有这种软件
<nopcall> ofan: 刚说了 连接不到服务器。。。要挂代理的话太麻烦
<worm> 再说ubuntu安装的时候就是调用gparted来更改文件系统的。
<ofan> 可以连
<Sam-nya> 呃
<nopcall> ofan: google drive 不是要gnome的桌面环境么。
<worm> 它可以做到调整分区大小啊
<ofan> 用客户端连
<nopcall> ofan: 我刚下来试过了。。真的连接不到 网页到是能打开 。
<worm> 我用GParted改过好多次分区大小都没问题……
<ofan> 不知道反正我linux下用dropbox客户端，文档全用google drive
<worm> 它在改变分区大小前会先将文件移到分区不会被改变的地方，然后再改变分区大小。
<Sam-nya> 嗯
<ofan> nopcall: 网页能打开，没道理
<nopcall> ofan: = =#绝对能打开
<Sam-nya> 软件安装位置的挂载点是哪个？
<worm> 二进制包会放在/usr里面
<worm> 自己编译的在/usr/local里面
<worm> 软件的附属文件中：配置文件在/etc，其他类似于图片
<worm> 之类的在/usr/share
<Sam-nya> 嗯，我磁盘末有个50g的分区想把home的软件都装里面去，然后系统装第一分区这样可能吗
<Sam-nya> Home和软件
<worm> 首先还是建议把home分出来，然后似乎没必要要把软件和系统分开吧？
<worm> 如果系统坏了要重装的话软件最好也重新装过一遍吧……
<Sam-nya> 第一分区不大软件会装满的吧……
<Sam-nya> 视频和音频编辑软件占用都不少
<worm> 当然你也可以试下慢慢挪分区……
<worm> 或许安装完之后可以试下改/etc/fstab
<Sam-nya> 400g的数据全部往后移……
<Sam-nya> Ubuntu直接装在最后的分区呢
<worm> 可以，然后你如果还想要扩展/home的体积的话可以把最后一个分区的一部分划出来，然后挂在/home里面的一个文件夹里面。
<Sam-nya> 嗯
<worm> Ubuntu 似乎并没有规定/必须是主分区
<Sam-nya> 装完ubuntu之后还要在重新在装个win8回来，某些软件……这样引导会乱七八糟的吧？
<worm> 建议装完Win再装U
<worm> 或者装完Win之后再重新用U的安装盘启动，然后重装Grub
<Sam-nya> 之前这种安装顺序就中过招……不过貌似还是大致弄好了
<Sam-nya> 嗯
<Sam-nya> 用了半年win忘记了硬盘后面有个ext4分区
<Sam-nya> 休眠是不是要交换空间
<worm> 话说为啥这里也显示你是330798494呢？[Whois] Sam-nya 为 Sam-nya!~330798494@112.96.30.122 (330798494)
<worm> 是啊
<worm> 但是Lin的休眠似乎不是很好用的样子……反正我不理解
<Sam-nya> 有个realname的选项
<Sam-nya> 貌似
<Sam-nya> 5gb内存要分多少交换空间来休眠
<ofan> Sam-nya: 5g+
<Sam-nya> 好
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于linux版的pps问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393921 今天装了个linux版的PPS，选的是适合ubuntu的版本，安装后之后能打开，一时挺高兴的，嘿嘿，能在linux里在线看电视，但是我选了一个节目之后，就是缓冲，缓冲一会就跳到下一个节目了，晕倒我了~~~图像啥 …
<Sam-nya> 我记得之前解决过
<Sam-nya> 不过播放的时候CPU占用率80%
<imtxc_> 哈
<hamo_gfw> roylez_: .
<roylez_> hamo_gfw: 黑毛 刮粪玩
<hamo_gfw> ...
<hamo_gfw> roylez_: 屎该批？
<roylez_> hamo_gfw: 20min
<roylez_> hamo_gfw: 片子快看完了
<hamo_gfw> roylez_: 正好...我先下一个...你又在三狗杀？
<roylez_> hamo_gfw: 眼镜蛇的崛起
<hamo_gfw> adam8157: 要不要参与裸聊？
<hamo_gfw> roylez_: 。。。
<adam8157> hamo_gfw: 你妹...
<hamo_gfw> roylez_: 20年前的片子了吧
<Evanescene> 还是50年前的片子经典啊
<Evanescene> 啊，不对，这是病句
<Evanescene> 应该说还是50年前的片子好看啊
<imtxc_> luo聊啊蛤蟆
<hamo_gfw> ...
 * hamo_gfw 艹...连个GMAIL都上不去...
 * adam8157 RH的代理真快
 * hamo_gfw 多撸的代理真不给里！
<Sam-nya> 没网络连MP3都播不了
<roylez_> hamo_gfw: 黑毛...
<hamo_gfw> roylez_: 等下...
<hamo_gfw> roylez_: 屎该批正下着呢
<hamo_gfw> roylez_: 多撸的代理太慢了
<roylez_> hamo_gfw: 黑毛 拱粪玩
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
 * hamo_nie_roylez ...
<hamo_nie_roylez> adam8157: 注意节操...
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<kk> hamo_cai_roylez, 威武不能屈！威武不能屈！威武不能屈！威武不能屈！威武不能屈！威武不能屈！威武不能屈！威武不能屈！威武不能屈！威武不能屈！威武不能屈！威武不能屈！威武不能
<roylez_> hamo_cai_roylez: skype还需要代理？
<roylez_> hamo_cai_roylez: 我鄙视你
<hamo_momo_roylez> roylez_: 这个可以吧？
<hamo_momo_roylez> roylez_: 等等吧...我skype马上就下好了
<hamo_momo_roylez> roylez_: linphone通话质量太差了...
<hamo_momo_roylez> test
<kk> hamo_momo_roylez, 点点点.  ㍨ 
 * adam8157 弱爆了
 * hamo_momo_roylez ...
<hamo_momo_roylez> adam8157: 把你公司代理借我用用...
<hamo_momo_roylez> adam8157: 我容易么...
<adam8157> hamo_momo_roylez: 要连vpn的
<abine1> 累么？hamo
<hamo_momo_roylez> adam8157: 上个gmail发个照片都发不了...
<hamo_momo_roylez> abine1: 累屎了...
 * hamo_momo_roylez 求肉身翻墙！
<abine1> adam8157：也借我用用
<abine1> 求代理
<hamo_momo_roylez> gcell: 拜党报大哥！
<roylez_> hamo_momo_roylez: 把你的肉割下来一块，快递到韩国喂狗，这就穿墙了
<abine1> 求个I
<gcell> 额滴神阿，这两天被一个bug害死了
<abine1> i7
<abine1> 你还好好的呢
 * hamo_ti_roylez 先收拾东西去...
<gcell> hamo_ti_roylez: 你遇到过无线丢包89%的问题马
<abine1> 是不是阎王爷爷没收留你啊啊
<gcell> hamo_ti_roylez: 收拾东西？要搬家？
<abine1> 还是你原地复活了？
<abine1> hamo要跑路
<abine1> 肉身番茄了
<abine1> gcell: 你原地复活了？
<abine1> 不是说被害死了吗？
<gcell> nm+dnsmasq+无线网桥（AP），联上去几十秒以后就开始疯狂丢包，偶尔恢复一下，然后又开始丢包，不断循环。ping网关不完全统计一下，丢包率89%
<gcell> abine1: 当然是已经解决了
<gcell> 我了个去的，最开始以为是的dnsmasq的问题，后来发现竟然是一个天大的笑话
<hamo_ti_roylez> gcell: 这么gaoji的问题问gaoji蛋
<hamo_ti_roylez> test
<roylez_> adam8157: 配合下
<gcell> hamo_ti_roylez: 就因为我笔记本是自己指定的IP
<kk> hamo_ti_roylez, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<gcell> 调成DHCP以后再无问题
<gcell> 这是多么操蛋的问题阿
<gcell> windows下面也是自己指定的IP,完全木有压力阿，暂不知是F17的问题还是路由器问题
<kk> hamo_ti_roylez, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<ofan> …
<abine1> KK悲剧了
<ofan> 城管把城管bot给t了
<roylez_> hamo_ti_roylez: skype呢？
<ofan> …
<abine1> hamo踢roylez
<ofan> 城管狂暴了
<abine1> 这名字逆天了
<abine1> 所以被T了
<worm> 等等，刚刚kk怎么了？
<worm> 怎么roylez不让kk当城管？
<worm> 什么？！hamo踢roylez？！这里逆天了么？
<archl> adam8157 我看上这个了。 原来只有sony有我想要的。。 http://www.sonystyle.com.cn/products/vaio/u112.htm?ssid=ss_vaio_top2_u112_1025
<kk> archl,啥网址y VAIO Duo11笔记本电脑 | VAIO 笔记本电脑 索尼官方网站
<adam8157> archl: 略小吧
<adam8157> archl: 哇, 分辨率好高
<archl> adam8157。。。sony网站果然中国式垃圾。。。
<worm> 你是想说如果看不清屏幕，请使用光学放大镜么？
<archl> adam8157 全是图片。。。
<archl> adam8157比新的平板要低吧。
<adam8157> archl: .com.cn
<archl> adam8157 新平板不是10寸 2560 ××××么
<adam8157> archl: 一万多... 你还是平板+电脑吧
<adam8157> a
<adam8157> archl: 嗯是的, 但是也够高了
<archl> adam8157 所以说。。。垃圾的平板电脑。。。
<archl> adam8157 我可以等新手机上市了，明年初换手机了。
<adam8157> archl: 我要买nexus 4
<abine1> 明年出nexus5了
<abine1> 等你要买nexus4的时候
<gcell> 我还在用巨老的手机G7
<ofan> adam8157: 已经断货了
<archl> adam8157 其实，nexus 我真的只记住了名字。。。旁边有个 nexus one，一个nexus 7。。。只是觉得难用。。。
<adam8157> ofan: 嗯, 等
<gcell> 坐等手机硬件再更新一轮
<Sam-nya> 声音设置里面的重低音……能用的不
<adam8157> archl: 你要买啥
<ofan> 为毛echo -n 会把-n也打出来？
<gcell> 尤其是电池技术进步最值得期待
<ofan> adam8157: 知不知道怎么用sed插入一个文件到第一行
<archl> adam8157 买我的系统的后继版本的-meego的
<adam8157> ofan: 这, cat就好了
<ofan> adam8157: 啥意思
<adam8157> cat b >> a 不就把b放到a的第一行了么
<pityonline> adam8157: 那是放到最后一行哦
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 哦 知道了
<adam8157> pityonline: ofan 哦 a到b的第一行
<pityonline> ofan: sed 不太会用，不过想放第一行，vim read 就行
<pityonline> ofan: 放哪行都行
<pityonline> adam8157: 哦，也是
<adam8157> pityonline: ofan 反了 lol
<archl> ofan:  这个。。。其实 cat b>>a反过来， cat a>>b不久好了？
<archl> ofan: 只是看到了，随意想到的。
<archl> 别见怪。
 * adam8157 afk
<archl> adam8157 阿当。。。
 * archl 想要 60GB SSD，13.3寸，1600*900，8GB内存，Intel i5的笔记本。
<archl> 硬盘空间无用。。。
<gcell> 好久没看硬件了，现在intel主推的芯片组是哪一款？
<archl> 不知道。
<archl> 我只知道需要cpu显卡都intel就行了
<archl> 细节真没关心必要。。。
<archl> 另外， libreoffice 4.0alpha出了呢。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 【HELP ME】安装了Ubuntu 12.04 LTS,Windows 8不见了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393932 【HELP ME】安装了Ubuntu 12.04 LTS,Windows 8不见了！ 怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 1325180422 — 2012-11-24 17:12
<abine1> archl: 60GBSSD不够用
<abine1> 真的不够用
<abine1> 装完系统占了一大半
<abine1> 你内存越大，用的硬盘空间越多
<abine1> 系统的虚拟内存会自动等于你内存数量
<archl> abine1: 。。。怎么会呢。我的系统总共用了7GB。。。包括程序。。。
<archl> abine1: 不可思议，以前我都是80GB，双linux系统，一个目录装满影音文件最大，30GB，其他都空。
 * archl 迄今为止玩的最大的游戏是 spring rts- 有 6GB 地图。
<abine1> 好吧
 * hamo_kick_roylez 没人吐槽，不幸福啊！
<adam8157> hamo_kick_roylez: 你和乐乐每天斯盖坡啊 啧啧
<adam8157> roylez_: ^^
<hamo_kick_roylez> adam8157: 这不是进好一个朋友的职责嘛...帮你探查一下新娘（郎）的情况...
<adam8157> hamo_kick_roylez: 你妹
<hamo_kick_roylez> adam8157: 究竟是新娘还是新郎你俩自己分吧
<hamo_kick_roylez> adam8157: vim里跳tab怎么搞来着？
<adam8157> hamo_kick_roylez: :tabnext
<hamo_kick_roylez> adam8157: 不是tab...就是window
<adam8157> hamo_kick_roylez: c-w hjkl
<hamo_kick_roylez> adam8157: gaoji。。。
 * hamo_kick_roylez 为什么我就不是个工具党！！！
<roylez_> hamo_kick_roylez: 你俩干啥呢
<hamo_kick_roylez> roylez_: 阿蛋他非要gaoji...我劝不住他...他说他非你不嫁（娶），我也没办法啊...
 * hamo_kick_roylez 阿蛋呢？
<roylez_> hamo_kick_roylez: 滚了
<Freebuilder> firefox 17esr 不行，还是菜单问题。又退回 10esr 了。
<hamo_beg_no_kick> roylez_: 我想到好办法了...正在扣腚
<roylez_> hamo_beg_no_kick: 小心痔疮
<hamo_beg_no_kick> roylez_: 扣了一个月了...都长茧子了...
<adam8157> roylez_: 有我啥事儿哦
<hamo_beg_no_kick> adam8157: 主席敖娇了...
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Ubuntu下的免费游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393941 游戏地址 http://www.penguspy.com/#/All/free_and_commercial/open_closed/sort=1/view=1/limit=0 通常当你搜索电脑游戏的时候，你就会找到很多Windows平台的好游戏，但当你是个Linux Ubuntu系统用户时，找到在该平台下的好游戏是 …
<ofan> cat a b > b ... 果断被玩死
<maplebeats> ofan: 怎么了
<ofan> maplebeats: cat a b > b 你试试
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<adam8157> ofan: >>
<adam8157> ofan: 哦 看错了
<hamo_beg_no_kick> roylez_: 樂樂
<maplebeats> ofan: cat: b: input file is output file
<ofan> maplebeats: 我这没提示
<ofan> nnnd 无限循环了，b最后是个超大的文件
<maplebeats> ofan: 我用bash也直接报错呀!
<maplebeats> ofan: RP?
<ofan> maplebeats: 你可能要bsd
<adam8157> ofan: bsd 的实现弱爆了
<ofan> posix的cat
<ofan> adam8157: KISS
<maplebeats> ofan: 叫你用bsd,叫你跟着标准走
<adam8157> ofan: 有些feature是必要的
<ofan> 型号我每个情况都测试了下
<hamo_beg_no_kick> adam8157: 不许黑我大bsd....
<adam8157> hamo_beg_no_kick: 节操呢?
<hamo_beg_no_kick> adam8157: bsd可是mac 的kernel
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐乐乐!!
<maplebeats> pidgin-lwqq运行久了就直接崩溃了,唉
<hamo_beg_no_kick> adam8157: 落西单了...
<adam8157> hamo_beg_no_kick: mac是mach和freebsd的混血吧
<adam8157> dawin
<hamo_beg_no_kick> adam8157: 嗯，freebsd的mach版
<ofan> mac改了很多
<ofan> 不过系统工具都一样
<roylez_> adam8157 hamo_beg_no_kick 啥事？
<adam8157> roylez_: 城管...
<hamo_beg_no_kick> roylez_: 看我nick啊...
<roylez_> hamo_beg_no_kick: 老子不识字
<worm> hamo_kick_roylez ... hamo_beg_no_kick ... hamo你好好玩啊……
<hamo_beg_no_kick> worm: 对付这些无良城管们就只能这样了
<worm> ……之前一回来就看到kk被剥夺了城管身份……
<worm> 这什么情况啊……
<worm> 话说kk失去了管理员权限是不是就说明我可以在这里Flood了？
<Freebuilder> 妈的，偶然运动了下，浑身酸痛
<adam8157> hamo_beg_no_kick: 你也没去?
<hamo_beg_no_kick> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> hamo_beg_no_kick: blug
<hamo_beg_no_kick> adam8157: 没去...扣腚苦
<adam8157> hamo_beg_no_kick: 啧啧
<slicat1> 我访问不了ubuntu论坛了
<adam8157> hamo_beg_no_kick: 终于可以close那个倒霉yahoo邮箱了
<hamo_beg_no_kick> adam8157: 你自己都说了是倒霉的邮箱...lol
<adam8157> hamo_beg_no_kick: http://www.accountkiller.com/en/delete-yahoo-account
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y delete your Yahoo account | accountkiller.com
<hamo_beg_no_kick> roylez_: 啦啦啦，啦啦啦，我是买报的小行家...
<hamo_beg_no_kick> roylez_: 颤抖吧！
 * hamo_beg_no_kick =,=
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> roylez_: 效果如何？
<roylez_> sanguosha...
 * hamo_qiu_bie_ti 额...又是三狗杀...
<roylez_> hamo_qiu_bie_ti: 你改了啥？
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> roylez_: in-place preview啊
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> roylez_: gaoji了呢
<Saturn_> 大家好  命中       <<< 这个是什么意思， 不是重定向吧
<roylez_> hamo_qiu_bie_ti: 还没好啊
<Saturn_> 我查重定向没有找到这个啊
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> roylez_: 可以啊
<roylez_> hamo_qiu_bie_ti: 最上面的回复框
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> 也可以啊
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> roylez_: 往死了刷新
<Saturn_> :-)， 忘了自我介绍了， 我是那个 goond-idea， 改改昵称又上了。 几天没见大家了
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> adam8157: 我一直以为BLUG是早上呢
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> adam8157: 还好没去
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> adam8157: 太晚了...
<freeflying> adam8157: 这里Rh的员工以后越来越少了啊
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: =,= 候总...
<freeflying> lol
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> freeflying: 侯总在blug?
<freeflying> hamo_qiu_bie_ti: 我在南京
<freeflying> hamo_qiu_bie_ti: 准备啥时候请我们吃饭啊
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> freeflying: 哈哈...得等你从南京回来啊...
<freeflying> adam8157: 这回咱吃顿好的呗
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> adam8157: ^^^
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> adam8157: 也算上我啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 金钱豹, hamo请客
<freeflying> adam8157: hamo_qiu_bie_ti 我们办公室对面有家金钱豹
<freeflying> lol
 * hamo_qiu_bie_ti ...
 * hamo_qiu_bie_ti 果然...
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> adam8157: 你呢你呢？
<freeflying> hamo_qiu_bie_ti: 洒洒水啦
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> freeflying: 咱也得吃顿好的啊
<freeflying> hamo_qiu_bie_ti: 必须的啊
<freeflying> hamo_qiu_bie_ti: 周一或者周二吧
<freeflying> 我在办公室
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> hamo_qiu_bie_ti: 多谢蛤蟆君了
<adam8157> freeflying: ^^
 * hamo_qiu_bie_ti 这俩人还一唱一和的...
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> freeflying: 我是唐家岭农民工...
<freeflying> hamo_qiu_bie_ti: 你no board日期是那天啊
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> freeflying: 13年啦...
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> freeflying: 手头的活走不开啊...
<hamo_qiu_bie_ti> freeflying: 1.7
<freeflying> boarding time, cya guys
 * BluebirdShao 点去香烟
<widon> steam现在可以玩嘛
<widon> steam现在可以玩吗
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 【HELP ME】安装了Ubuntu 12.04 LTS,Windows 8不见了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393932 坐看杯具 统计信息: 发表于 由 tenzu — 2012-11-24 19:53
<mary_> 兄弟
<mary_> 我第一次到这儿来
<mary_> 有没有人理我一下，让我确认一下我的存在．
<dchxcrow> mary_: 你是存在的
<mary_> 谢谢啊
<mary_> 怎么没有别的人在说话？
<dchxcrow> 刚好的饭点吧
<adam8157> mary_: 因为这里只有我一个人, 很多nick而已, dchxcrow 和我都是马甲
<mary_> 我知道了，你又开始呼悠了
<pityonline> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> =,=
<mary_> 有人出现了．．
<mary_> 进入这里唯一的方法就是在状态栏里输入命令吗？请问．
<mary_> 没有一个快捷按钮之类的什么呢？
<mary_> 为什么在标签组没有什么显示呢？我问了百度才找到一个命令行才进来的．
<mary_> 好了，我完了
<mary_> 我说完了
<mary_> 你好，各位，再见，各位
<pityonline> 昙花一现啊……
 * adam8157 问, 谁有备用笔记本过些天借我...
<pityonline> adam8157: 好问题
<pityonline> adam8157: 你要干嘛？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求高手支援 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393953 硬盘式安装时想调整分区，怎么才能退出ubuntu进入windows?我好像重启就进入ubuntu安装的界面，没有让我选择的画面？现在安装时它和我说系统崩溃，我该怎么办？机器是华硕1225b E-450。ps：安装时有三个选项：一个是windo …
<adam8157> pityonline: 海外淘的笔记本不知道啥时候才能到手 =,=
<hamo> adam8157 我发现苹果团的价格比美国 apple store官方的都便宜...
<pityonline> adam8157: 你现在的呢？
<adam8157> hamo: apple官方本来就比市场价贵
<adam8157> hamo: 所以你安心苹果团吧
<hamo> adam8157 哪里能查到米国的市场价？
<hamo> adam8157 bestbuy?
<adam8157> hamo: 你还是别麻烦同事了, 绝对不会比苹果团便宜多少的
<hamo> adam8157 求知欲嘛...
<imtxc_> adam8157: 你T410坏了？
<adam8157> imtxc_: 放办公室
<hamo> adam8157 哎...
<adam8157> hamo: 多少钱
<hamo> adam8157 还没看到
<hamo> adam8157 Not Available for Shipping
<adam8157> pityonline: p姐赶紧换房子吧
<hamo> adam8157 $1,024.99
<hamo>  
<adam8157> hamo: 安心苹果团
<hamo> pityonline: P姐房子怎么了？
<hamo> adam8157 便宜500
<pityonline> adam8157: 你在看我 twitter？
<hamo> adam8157 6382.254
<adam8157> hamo: 为了500去麻烦同事么...
<adam8157> hamo: 6.3
<Saturn_> roylez_ 在吗？ 想向他请教几个问题。
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<roylez_> Saturn_: ?
<adam8157> pityonline: 必须fo
<hamo> adam8157 这么看来是不会了..
<roylez_> hamo: 没效果
<pityonline> adam8157: 钱都交了，只能再忍一下
<hamo> roylez_: 不可能啊...我这边刚刚的啊
<roylez_> hamo: 三锅鲨之后试试
 * sjd_zeus :哈哈
 * sjd_zeus 18mo
<BluebirdShao> 谁能跟我说说什么是苹果团呀
<roylez_> hamo: 又瞎说，我换了chrome还一羊
<hamo> 啊？
<hamo> roylez_: 我还没放到服务器上...
<hamo> roylez_: 你不会是在服务器上试的吧？
<roylez_> hamo: 废话.....
<hamo> roylez_: 拉出来本地试
<roylez_> hamo: 扯不动啊
<hamo> roylez_: 我这么谨慎的人怎么会贸然动服务器
<hamo> roylez_: 使劲拉
<roylez_> hamo: bundle install也费劲...
<hamo> roylez_: 脑速慢...
<hamo> roylez_: 再说我也没加新的gems啊
<roylez_> hamo: 上次那坨是在公司做的
<wqn> 也许网速慢
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 小白求助，如何完全卸载e17？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393955 我用sudo apt-get install e17安装的，出了点问题，然后我想重新安装一便，于是用sudo apt-get remove e17但之后我用前面的方法再次安装后发现并没有进入向导，配置也是后之前的一样，所以小白求助大神如 …
<qian9> SSH
<roylez_> hamo: 点编辑之后的排版有些奇葩啊
<hamo> roylez_: 你是说我看看啊
<hamo> roylez_: 我看看啊
<roylez_> hamo: 自己改框的形状也是奇葩啊...
<hamo> roylez_: 问题是，textarea是不能显示有格式的文本的
<hamo> roylez_: 所以只能去掉那个textarea..然后用个框...
<hamo> roylez_: 要不我给他加个class你来写下css?
<roylez_> hamo: 框你你不能给个大小么？
<gcell> 求教，这个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=121&t=382610&start=0
<kk> gcell ⇪ ti: 龙井版qq2012也没法运行，原因是？提示信息如下： - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<roylez_> hamo: < style='xxx;' >
<hamo> roylez_: 不能...我得去给那个pre外面再包个css...
<hamo> roylez_: 然后设置那个css的属性吧
<hamo> roylez_: 求赐名
<roylez_> hamo: 你顺便抽搐coffee能不能外挂haml框架吧，免得你拼得那么费劲
<hamo> roylez_: 这个还好...就包一个div而已... 先帮我想个class的名字吧
<roylez_> hamo: 不需要啊，你直接写style好拉
<hamo> roylez_: 加个class的话，以后改起来也方便...直接写style太麻烦了
<roylez_> hamo: 不是固定大小啊，用户可能改变那框的大小滴...
 * adam8157 查不到订单信息, 不会被砍了吧...
<wqn> exit
<roylez_> adam8157: 叉230？
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯
<nopcall> yunio里的文件能不能用软接连呢？
<nopcall> 我想直接在Yunio里用个连接到其它文件 不然每次都要copy到那个文件夹里 占地方啊。
<AK_47> pak文件要用什么解压？
<imtxc_> MD会开完这么久了 google怎么还是这么慢
<hamo> imtxc_: 中间有一段时间好了
<hamo> imtxc_: 但是现在又不行了
<imtxc_> hamo: 真要命
<hamo> imtxc_: 上个gmail都上不去
<pityonline> hamo: gogaent
<hamo> pityonline: 看过一次配起来太麻烦了...
<hamo> pityonline: 看来有必要再看看了
 * cherrot 擦 连 urbanterror都玩不了了
<pityonline> hamo，其实相当简单，我都帮两个朋友在 windows 下搞定了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/11/24/beardtaxonomy.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y “在硅谷混，胡子就是一切！”
<roylez_> cherrot: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9b61e9edtw1dz4vo3kyidg.gif
<nopcall> 在awesome下怎么自动挂载usb等外部存储设备啊？
<cherrot> roylez_, 这是谁？
<roylez_> cherrot: 貌似春哥被人吻了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 谁这么大胆!
<cherrot> roylez_, 我就说那女的这么眼熟！
<roylez_> cherrot: 擦，哪里有女的
<cherrot> roylez_, 对！
<roylez_> cherrot: 瞎了你的狗眼
<cherrot> roylez_, 愧对祖国 愧对春哥。。。
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<roylez_> cherrot: 蛋蛋又一边买萌去了
<cherrot> roylez_, 蛋蛋是运动程序猿啊
<kk> 新 Ubuntu VPS • BurstNet的响应还是挺快的… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393958 今天晚上9点发ticket要求重装(Xen)是的10点响应，考虑到与美国的时差的美国人上班时间，这个速度真的很给力 Sent from my Lenovo A789 using Tapatalk 2 统计信息: 发表于 由 tangmumao_wefls — 2012-11-24 22:19
<roylez_> cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac480139
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 南韩美女热舞 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<nopcall> 看了下linuxcast的教程 竟然是在mac里开vbox来讲的linux。。。这脸打的。。
<cherrot> roylez_, 看到目前都没槽点 感觉有点不对呀
<roylez_> cherrot: 衣服穿多了，这不算槽点么
<cherrot> roylez_, 除了黑色底裤
<roylez_> cherrot: 你视力 9.9 的？
<cherrot> roylez_, 还是麻吕可爱
<cherrot> roylez_, 你没看到？
<roylez_> cherrot: 哪里有麻吕
<cherrot> roylez_, 每日必看的do re mi
<roylez_> cherrot: 麻吕就那三人转和do re mi最好
<cherrot> roylez_, 每天哼着do re mi 上班
<roylez_> cherrot: ...
<roylez_> cherrot: 三人转不好么？
<cherrot> roylez_, 每天哼着do re mi 敲码。。。
<cherrot> roylez_, 三人转是哪个？
<roylez_> cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac366702
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 据说撸管过度会产生听到fuck♂you的幻觉 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<adam8157> 唱的好难听, 长相一般, 身材一般, 衣服质量比较差
<roylez_> adam8157: 你要求真高
<imtxc_> adam8157: 人家白啊
<cherrot> adam8157, 你不是 afk 么
<roylez_> adam8157: 俯卧撑这就做完了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 做完一组而已
<cherrot> adam8157, 你是和着那热舞的节拍做的么
<cherrot> roylez_, 还是喜欢do re mi....
<roylez_> cherrot: 裤衩很带感啊
<cherrot> roylez_, 恩。。。
<roylez_> cherrot: 麻吕绝对是个小受，三个人，他的动作最女性化
<cherrot> roylez_, 这你都看得出来！
<cherrot> roylez_, 太神了。。。
 * adam8157 我觉得现在吐槽比较危险
 * adam8157 下一组
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac480036
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【这不是炒饭】腹肌撕裂者X2 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<adam8157> roylez_: 你那个电肚子的好用不, 蛤蟆今天绝望的告诉我要去抽脂
<roylez_> adam8157: 真假的？
<roylez_> adam8157: 冬天有段时间没用了
<roylez_> adam8157: 反正我现在已经有线条了
<adam8157> roylez_: 他说他只能寄希望于手术
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<roylez_> adam8157: 擦，这视频太凶残了
<adam8157> roylez_: 还木有打开, 这烂网, 怎么在家办公啊!
<roylez_> adam8157: 无法直视，太难了
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 pandoc
<adam8157> roylez_: 确实...
<kevinyings> a
<roylez_> cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac479399
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 小胖纸嘴唇同步忐忑超雷人 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<cupjava> roylez_: 神曲
<roylez_> cupjava: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac479087
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 实拍重庆超牛街头流浪汉，粉笔绘画蒙娜丽莎 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<cupjava> roylez_: 挺厉害的
<roylez_> cupjava: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac478913
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 胖子的搞笑逆袭伤不起 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 竹溪的 acfun重口又來了
<kiss990a> 朋友们，我回来了
<leaveboy> bli
<kiss990a> 请问,grub2中memdisk功能的使用方法
<leaveboy> -name
<leaveboy> -help
<kiss990a> 想实现： grub安装在一个文件中，它是cpio或者其它的压缩格式，然后grub2启动时会解压它到memdisk 设备。
<kiss990a> 它的模板就是ubuntu liveCD中的bootx64.efi文件
<kiss990a> ubuntu  64bit光盘中/efi/boot/bootx64.efi
<leaveboy> anyone
<zhangweifang> 大家有在看球的么？
<sam-nya> ??
<zhangweifang> 英超啊
<zhangweifang> sam-nya: 这个点估计都是在挂着吧。
<sam-nya> 没有
<sam-nya> 因为没有宽带所以就一直开着连接到irc上的
<zhangweifang> sam-nya: 感觉irc比较好玩，比qq更纯粹些，所以没上就上来转转。
<sam-nya> zhangweifang: 说实话irc比qq省流量多了
<madgoat> freenode 被墙了？
<madgoat> freenode 不上vpn就连不上
<madgoat> ？？
<madgoat> hi
<kk> madgoat, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<sam-nya> 这个不是freenode么
<madgoat> i use vpn to connect to here
<madgoat> if turn off vpn, can not connect
<sam-nya> 中国联通3G直接连接了。。。
<madgoat> sorry the chinese font of mine can not display properly
<madgoat> where are you ?
<madgoat> sam-nya
<sam-nya> China Guangdong Shenzhen
<madgoat> here in beijing
<sam-nya> Using ChinaUnicom 3G
<sam-nya> = =
<madgoat> china unicom modem
<madgoat> mlgbd
<sam-nya>  /./
<madgoat> 这个字体好了
<sam-nya> 嗯嗯，我先去洗澡
<madgoat> 去吧，
 * cherrot 快毕业了。。。。
<madgoat> 草他奶奶，方东兴
<cherrot> madgoat, 你认识 imadper 么
<madgoat> 不认识
<madgoat> 谁啊？
<cherrot> madgoat, 看名字很像 :D
<madgoat> 我没改，默认的
<zhangweifang> 青岛电信还一切正常，可以顺利上。
<fansxnet_> xchat /topic
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 在？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: ?
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, xcompmgr透明，怎么弄？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 执行 xcompmgr &  ==> transset 还是啥的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 没有让transset永久的办法吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 没
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...哪有什么用呀
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 我都懒得折腾 awesome 了…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你在用什么？
<alvin_rxg> 在用 awesome 呀
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, awsome现在不需要太配置
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...NND，找到了，awesome本身还真支持透明...
<cherrot> cleamoon, 在哪个时区？
<cleamoon> cherrot, +1
<cherrot> cleamoon, 英国？
<cleamoon> cherrot, 瑞典
<cherrot> cleamoon, :)
<cleamoon> 透明了就是舒服呀
<cleamoon> NND，谁想脑死亡就和stockfish下棋...悔棋30步都TM赢不了...
<alvin_rxg> 我早已脑死亡了
<fivesheep> yo
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, TMD，和同学哪里学来的招数全都不管用...被stockfish纯虐...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 开两个 stockfish
<fivesheep> lol
<fivesheep> 这个绝
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 试了，他们下的我都不明白...似乎是想了5步以上的...
<cleamoon> 不知道为什么，stockfish比gnuchess快，而且还强...
<cleamoon> 这里有人国际象棋下得好吗？给点tips
<cleamoon> 高级了...archlinux： pacman -S indent 给我返回：pacman: invalid option -- 'x'
<kangwang> nick qian9
<qian9> 还在学习ubuntu的默默路过..
<ofan> cleamoon: type pacman
<cleamoon> ofan, pacman is /usr/bin/pacman
<guanyu> 有朋友了解MSI FM2-A75MA-E35这个主板吗？
<mengfei> 早……
<qian9> 早...
<cleamoon> 晚上好
<qian9> cleamoon: 好..
#ubuntu-cn 2012-11-25
<abine1> 早上木有吃饭
<abine1> 肚子饿死了
<abine1> 煮粥还没熟，就没有煤气了
<abine1> 连泡面都吃不成
<fansxnet> hello
<kk> fansxnet, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<fansxnet> ?
<fansxnet> 好像在微博上看到你噢
<abine1> fansxnet: 烦死
<abine1> 你在哪个微博看到KK啊？
<ggenio> 早～
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • Dell触摸板不识别Kubuntu12.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393979 各位大神，我的dell inspiron 14R 7420(insTD-1728)装了Kubuntu12.10之后他告诉我说Touchpad not found，然后触摸板的滚动放缩什么的都没法用，这个要怎么解决啊？ 触摸板是Alps Electric的。 谢谢~ 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<wiiw> > Time.at 1353760121
<kk> wiiw, 2012-11-24 20:28:41 +0800
<netf0x> go
<netf0x> 我刚换了fedora
<netf0x> 字体真难看
<netf0x> fedora用啥字体啊
<netf0x> 好看点
<AndChat|361524>   
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 图标任务管理器如何实现鼠标停留时切换程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393982 kde 当鼠标停留在图标任务管理器上的程序图标时，会在真个桌面显示其程序 抓图8.png 有没有什么办法让它直接切换到光标停留位置的程序上上呢，就是将光标停留的程序置 …
<qiao> hi all
<kk> qiao, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<zC_>  ㍣
<maxiaojun> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/gzlug/qVsmm6ENnvY/4aLYHMqhEwUJ
<maxiaojun> 小弟拙文，《GNOME在輸入法上的胡鬧》
<maxiaojun> 吐槽了GNOME集成IBus过程采取的严重错误做法
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/QwlGl.jpg
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没出去玩？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 明天我去肯尼迪space center
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没
<mugebjgd> ofan: 就在家里撸了？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 撸你妹
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我没妹
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你一大老爷们去迪士尼干毛
<maxiaojun> ofan: 你俩跑这聊私人话题，搞得我说GNOME话题都不好意思了
<mugebjgd> 肯尼迪space center
<mugebjgd> ofan: 太空基地
<mugebjgd> of
<mugebjgd> ofan: 笨蛋
<ofan> mugebjgd: 唐老鸭太空搅基地？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 对
<ofan> mugebjgd: 前途不大
<ofan> maxiaojun: 没人用gnome了现在
<ofan> 输入法推荐rime
<maxiaojun> rime又不是平台……
<ofan> gnome本身就很混乱
<mugebjgd> ofan: 美国很多都是那里发射的
<maxiaojun> 其实我也不喜欢GNOME Shell
<maxiaojun> 但是GNOME的东西会慢慢影响到Unity这……
<ofan> mugebjgd: 发射啥，米老鼠太空船？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不知道 明天去看就知道了
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu下wifi连接问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393987 小生在笔记本里装了ubuntu，但是一个问题一直困扰 ：wifi超级不稳定 路由器放置在了另外一个房间（不解释），用windows系统时不会出现掉线现象，而ubuntu则会有时掉线，甚至一直连不上。特别是从 …
<ofan> 明儿去图书馆
<maxiaojun> 其实俺的Broadcom 4331也不稳定呢……
<ofan> （不解释）
<gcell> 有ubuntu中文的斑竹 在马？
<gcell> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=121&t=382610 这个帖子移动到因特网相关软件板块比较合适，longene版的qq就是在那个版面发的
<kk> gcell ⇪ ti: 龙井版qq2012也没法运行，原因是？提示信息如下： - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<MeaCu1pa> .
<MeaCu1pa> 浦东机场网慢...
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 下周一二请假
<abine1> 在哪里有定制机箱的
<banxi1988> hi,这几天 我又折腾安装了fcitx但是。fcitx也会自动启动了。但是没有 任何 输入法，打开配置也没有可用输入法。但是我自己在终端启动fcitx就可以了。
<nopcall> 我想在emacs想设定的按键 当按下的时候 在minibuffer 里输出 字串 "hello emacs." 该用那个函数啊？ minibuffer-message 不行哈。。
 * kk 3.0.0-26-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 25 17:20:50 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<dwjie> mutt
<maxiaojun> fcitx现在打包拆分了吧
<maxiaojun> 需要单独装模块、引擎，配置UI了应该（我是IBus党，知道不多，不对请指正）
<maxiaojun> 龙井的东西难道不是Wine版？
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如此简单的操作就让libreoffice 3.6.3.2挂了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393994 选择一行(第三行后),设置字符颜色. 每次必死. 统计信息: 发表于 由 bigsun — 2012-11-25 12:43
<vvcoder> nopcall: messag
<vvcoder> nopcall: message
<vvcoder> maxiaojun: 安装源里面的fcitx
<vvcoder> 没人么
<nopcall> vvcoder: message也会在当前文本窗口里输出字串啊。。
<maxiaojun> fcitx一般装他们那个PPA的吧...
<maxiaojun> 我不是一直看着XChat回复可能不太快……
<maxiaojun> https://launchpad.net/~fcitx-team/+archive/nightly
<sevk> maxiaojun,啥网址y Launchpad
<maxiaojun>  Launchpad不是Ubuntu的老窝么……
<widon> vim怎么输出宏记录的命令啊
<widon> 输出来，别人直接用行吗
<nopcall> vvcoder: 好了弄好了
<vvcoder> nopcall: c-x c-e
<vvcoder> maxiaojun: weechat
<vvcoder> 你存在，在我深深的脑海里
<vvcoder> 天意
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么把linux下挂载到根分区的分区分成两份 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=393998 装系统时候，直接next，现在搞成这个样子，大家帮忙参考一下，我现在想装windows，可是windows需要ntfs格式的分区，怎么搞出来ntfs啊。格式化没用， 无法卸载 /dev/sda1 分区无法从以下挂载 …
<fansxnet> 刚切换了一下输入法，结果 firefox就起不来了。
<WhiteMoon__> hello
<sevk> WhiteMoon__, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<Steph_De_Chine> sevk 你是kk吗？
<sevk> Steph_De_Chine, 饶了我吧。  ㍦ 
<lord_wisdom> 新手小白求问，在这里的系统信息里的英文都是乱码（方框），是字体设置的缘故么？有高手能讲下怎么改么？
<worm> lord_wisdom: 哪里的系统信息？求截图 or 输出
<ofan> lord_wisdom: export LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8
<ofan> lord_wisdom: no pm
<ofan> lord_wisdom: speak here
<lord_wisdom> ofan: 客户端pidgin,系统信息中非中午部分都不能正常显示。在哪里设置能详细说下么
<ofan> lord_wisdom: 系统设置里选语言
<lord_wisdom> ofan:选了，弹出了语言支持的窗口
<lord_wisdom> ofan:现在要出门，有什么能帮助我的指点发我的邮箱cyclone777@gmail.com,不胜感激
<lord_wisdom> ofan: 现在要出门，有什么能帮助我的指点发我的邮箱cyclone777@gmail.com,不胜感激
<ofan> orz
<MBX> $BBg2H9%R`(B
<MBX> $BM-?M!)(B
<BluebirdShao> 兄弟们，有谁在用 x20 的不？我淘了一台二手的 ibm x20 回来，完全不知道该如何装系统
<worm> 还不是像其他电脑那样装？
<BluebirdShao> ibm x20 没有光驱，没有网口，连插网线的口都没有，还不支持 usb 启动，真TM不支持 usb 启动呀，硬盘只有 8 G，而且还是老式的针脚直接插到机器主板上去的那种
<BluebirdShao> 我都晕了，没有光驱，不支持 usb 启动都无所谓，如果支持网络启动还好呀，TM连 LAN 口都没有，我去
<worm> 那有啥接口？别告诉我只有IEEE1394
<BluebirdShao> 就只有一个猫接口，bios 里面连 mac 地址都是空的，因为没有内置的网卡
<BluebirdShao> 本来想拆下硬盘拿到台式机上去装吧，我去，竟然是针脚的，直接插到主板上去的，台式机的主板可没那个接口呀
<worm> 老式的针脚硬盘接口？不会是IDE(PATA)吧？
<BluebirdShao> ATA的
<sevk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<worm> 似乎这个新kk-bot比较勤劳啊…… hi
<sevk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • ubuntu安装时出现：正在下载第19个文件，就一直停在那了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394004 ubuntu安装时，在“社区协力，有问必答”安装中，出现：正在下载第19个文件，共43个。很长时间都停在这里。这是为什么？怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lulu1987 — 2012-1 …
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 死出来一下
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 死了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, jekyll的theme哪里有？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 自己写
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ...只能？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 恩!
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ...那个css就是theme吗？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 差不多吧,不过很多东西还是要自己 写啊...不自己写用那个otcopress吧?好像是这么拼的吧
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 那个巨难看
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 那就自己写啊
<lovejoy> 怎么删除一个乱码文件名的文件夹 ,zsh 自动补全出来的是 -$'\246'+$'\241'$'\244'-$'\310'$'\317'$'\343'$'\270' ，但是第一个字符被当成选项那个
<roylez_> lovejoy: 直接回车不行么？
<lovejoy> 说了当成选项了
<lovejoy> 有这个提示
<roylez_> lovejoy: rm -- 这样行吗
<lovejoy> OK了
<lovejoy> --是干嘛的？
<roylez_> lovejoy: 专门对付特殊字符用的
<roylez_> lovejoy: 具体什么忘了，呵呵
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ...好麻烦啊
<fansxnet> 大家都玩去了吗？
<MBX> 有人没
<MBX> 怎么在动态磁盘里安装ubuntu？
<MBX> 求解
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • df -h 指令为什么没有列出ntfs 文件系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394008 ubuntu12.4 honey@ubuntu:~$ df -h 文件系统 容量 已用 可用 已用% 挂载点 /dev/sda4 20G 5.1G 14G 28% / 当前系统 udev 1000M 4.0K 1000M 1% /dev tmpfs 403M 868K 402M 1% /run none 5.0M 0 5.0M 0% /run/lock none 1007M 156K 1007M 1% /run/shm …
<fansxnet> 我不是登录了吗。为什么还有的频道还要注册呀。
<fansxnet> 求解
<sevk> 新 Debian发行版 • debian testing networkmanager 显示 系统的网络服务与此版本的网络管理器不兼容 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394011 RT， 电信adsl. 由于是cd安装，所以 pppoeconf也没有。除了这两种实在不知道其他方式... 统计信息: 发表于 由 ACGNX — 2012-11-25 18:41
<bye_bye> ofan: cfy linux用啥链接ipod?
<bye_bye> cfy: 好久不见.
<Freebuilder> exit
<abine1> 你换工作比换衣服还勤，你总是一副怀才不遇的衰样，仿佛伯乐都瞎了眼，全世界都瞎了眼，所有上司都忌惮你的能力而故意打压你，所有的同事都嫉妒你的才华而刻意排挤你，你常常泪眼问苍天“英雄为何无用武之地”，你常说“给我一个舞台，我就能翻十几个跟头”，虽然你常常把小事搞砸，但是你从不承认是自己的责任，是上天不公，是天气
<abine1> 太热，是大气层臭氧空洞。。。最后，你安慰自己：成大事者不拘小节。十几年过去了，你仍然胸怀大志一事无成，你最大的成就是换了几十个手机号码，姑娘终于HO不住离你而去，你恶狠狠地说：“你不懂我！你会后悔的！”
<fluxyer> arch gnome3.6 shurufa meiyou le ,zenme ban a ?
<alvin_rxg> fluxyer: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *'seSqff*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<fluxyer> ibus he fcitx dou buxing
<archl> blogspot 解封了。
<maplebeats> archl: 那是什么
<mayli> archl: ???really???
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 騙子，
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • libreoffice.org、wps for linux和yozooffice http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394014 libreoffoce.org、wps for linux和yozooffic三款软件在生活、学习和工作中，哪款使用起来比较实际？说俗一点就是与周围都是用msoffice的用户文件沟通不出大问题。有谁有这方面的经验的？现身说说。  …
 * sjd_zeus .......
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的早啊
<sjd_zeus> 靠，这还早呀
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 亿简浏览器 0.5.0 内部试验版本，寻彩蛋啦～～～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394018 试试： (1) 选中之后 按一下 alt 键 (2) 在地址栏输入 exit 后回车 (3) 截屏 (4) 试试把图片转到新浪 (5) 地址栏试试狼友的暗号！！ …… 新浪网盘deb包下载 http://t.cn/zjbxyrv 注意： …
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  mayli 。。。不过我这里baidu是封杀的。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  mayli  我不是网通，不是联通，不是电信。。。
<archl> 也不是移动
<archl> baidu被封了怎么办啊。。。
<archl> 谁告知一下解决办法
<archl> cherrot: 兔子好
<cherrot> archl, 晚上好～
<archl> cherrot: 仍然在十分里？
<cherrot> archl, 恩 留下了
<archl> 恩。应该说在十分努力工作～
<archl> cherrot: 哦。
<cherrot> archl, 还好 上周差点出事儿 lol
<cherrot> archl, 有没有在ubuntu12.10 / gnome3.6下玩过 urbanterror 4.1?
<archl> cherrot: 什么事？
<archl> cherrot: 我戒。。。我什么都戒。
<cherrot> archl, 上线故障了  吃力不讨好的事
<cherrot> archl, O.o ... 现在在做什么？学习？
<archl> cherrot: 。哦。我记得某天qq只有一个人了。
<archl> cherrot: 恩。。。
<archl> cherrot 费劲脑想如何盈利的
<cherrot> archl, 那倒和我无关  我的是网站
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<cherrot> archl, 想这干嘛  又想不出来
<archl> cherrot: 。
<archl> cherrot: 决定方向。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 蚊子
<cherrot> archl, 方向无非是机会  机会也不是想出来的 对不
<archl> cherrot: 不过具体的是方案。。。
<archl> 恩。机会一直有，只是有没能力都u抢走
<cherrot> f
<cherrot> archl, 哦
<sevk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 用不起retina屏啊，看看145dpi的吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394023 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 nkadun — 2012-11-25 20:56
<roylez_> archl: 渣
<imtxc_> test
<sevk> imtxc_, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<maucat_> 连接vpn的时候出错了
<maucat_> Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1
<maucat_> Modem hangup
<maucat_> Connection terminated.
<maucat_> 肿么解决，求个办法
<imtxc_> ofan: 我ping 400ms  为什么还是很慢呢
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛
<hacklvwar> 这么少的人
<stardiviner> 来来来, 各位, 参加下这个帖子 (我的fcitx在xinitrc + slim里启动不了, 原谅我不能输入中文. 我的中文是Vim 里的一个插件Vimim 里拷贝出来的.)
<stardiviner> http://ruby-china.org/topics/7084
<sevk> stardiviner ⇪ ti: 编程中可能用到的数学知识。 » 社区 | Ruby China
<archl> roylez_ 乐乐
<adam8157> archl: 罗姐
<westminboy> 不好意思我第一次用irc，请问怎么不显示那些无数的眼花缭乱的某某人进入退出的信息，我用的是xchat。
<douglarek> 水一个
<pityonline> westminboy: xchat 没用过，不过 irssi 有个 /ignore 命令可以，xchat 应该也有类似设置
<westminboy> 没用啊，还是一样。
<pityonline> westminboy: http://i.clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<sevk> pityonline,啥网址y Disabling Join/Part messages in various IRC clients
<pityonline> westminboy: https://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_tips_&_tricks
<sevk> pityonline,啥网址y toxin: XChat Tips & Tricks
<westminboy> 解决了，谢谢！
<zhwind_> 没人说话么？
<pityonline> git fetch 后怎么看 fetch 到了哪些提交及些内容？
<douglarek> pityonline:  git show origin/HADE
<pityonline> douglarek: 原来如此，多谢
<maplebeats> firefeox能运行的代码,在chrome下就没反应了...可能的原因是什么...
<douglarek> pityonline:  no thanks
<zhwind> 这里说话的人好少
<cherrot> zhwind, 不看看几点了
<JemSoft> hey there
<JemSoft> anybody speaking english?
<zhwind> 呵呵，好吧，我今天刚刚用这个，所以是这么个感觉
<douglarek> JemSoft:  hello laowai
<realrealjerry> 有人在吗？
<realrealjerry> arch的rc.conf哪儿去了？ 要修改DAEMON怎么办？
<damnworld> 不能改么？/etc/rc.conf
<realrealjerry> 改不成啊  就木有这个文件
<realrealjerry> 原来没升级之前好好的  前几天down了最新的版本重装了一下  然后就发现没有/etc/rc.conf了
<alvin_rxg> 海盗党开会… 每个人都开着电脑开会…
<JemSoft> Hi there ?
<cleamoon> 西班牙正选举分裂呢
<kk>  06:02
<ofan> cleamoon: 什么是选举
<cleamoon> ofan, 就是一群有权力的人告诉一群没权力的人去做的事，这个事使得他们认为自己有权力
<jesusemelendezm> any one speak English
<jesusemelendezm> I want to find the channel from HK
<cleamoon> jesusemelendezm, i don't think there is a channel from hk
<ofan> ubuntu-tw maybe
<bye_bye> 12306现在更难用了.... roylez
<mengfei> 早……
<mengfei> 12306还行啊，我前些天还刚买了张票……
<jesusemelendezm> ofan thanks a lot.
<jesusemelendezm> Ofan, how long have been using Ubuntu linux
<ofan> jesusemelendezm: only one year, if i recall correctly, then switched to archlinux
<jesusemelendezm> archlinux?
<jesusemelendezm> don't know this distro
<mugebjgd> ofan: nasa归来
<ofan> jesusemelendezm: it's an awesome distro which maintains simplicity and efficiency
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-18
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 厚着脸皮来问的......... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452289 在原动力论坛没权限发帖，所以厚着脸皮麻烦大家了 是这样，安装了一个发行版openelec，装到U盘。openelec是专为XBMC定制的系统 很好用，可以通过wifi联网，在网吧插上U盘也可以直接联网 但是，我不知道怎样用PPPOE拨号 通过搜索找到这个地方
<mosaic> 冒泡。。ooOOOO
<kingbo> 各位早
<Niac> chrome 的应用还真是牛逼啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于我的USB接口无线网卡的安装。。。求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452292 我算是看了很多很多的网上资料的了可是，就是不知道怎么装啊。 首先，我用的是13.10的版本，里面自带驱动r8712u,这是用ethtool查的。 一开是就是可以连接无线网络的 系统里面有一个可以设置为无线接入点地方，大家
<onlylove> 读古人的书，一方面要知道古人聪明到怎样，一方面也要知道古人傻到怎样。--胡适
<Niac> onlylove 说的挺好的
<onlylove> Niac: 你可要知道，这是胡适说的
<Niac> onlylove 牛逼的人说话总是那么牛逼
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Niac 一图书管理员而已
<Niac> onlylove 话说润之也做个，看来图书管理员还是很有前途的职业
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46016/spam-sms-messages
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 伪基站潜伏 垃圾短信围困手机 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 图书管理员咋了
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46010/10-ways-to-say-your-code-sucks-without-getting-punched
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 十种更好的表达“你的代码写的很烂”的方法 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2013/1118/091530_LtFo_31384.jpg
<onlylove> 喵的……公司的破烂邮箱，乱发邮件，被vmware当作spam了
<onlylove> 什么破烂公司么
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 耄当初做图书管理员时候据说还被打过耳光 还是现代的职位好点
<MeaCulpa> jyf: -_-!
<Niac> jyf 你说的 是事实，当时耄一直被陈独秀李大钊那些人鄙视的
<yuxans> Niac: 所以很痛恨老九
<MeaCulpa> 陈 李 这种只是文人和搞运动的，耄懂得搞武装
<Niac> 一般文化人搞不出文革那些2b事的
<Niac> 残忍和愚昧总是一起的
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 恩，看他们对‘起义’二字的理解就是了，陈，李这种是法国大革命式的，耄是传统太平天国式
<Chaos`Eternal> 耄的做法不就是跟朱元璋学的么
<Niac> 不一样朱是穷苦出身，耄怎么说也算富农了
<MeaCulpa> 法国大革命式的前提是有一帮不爽国王，自己又蠢，还有武装和钱的贵族和纨绔子弟乱搞，我国那时候只有军阀
<Niac> 其实当时军阀也没有那么坏，总有些武将的骨气，虽然内斗，对外还是一致的
<MeaCulpa> 何止不坏，是有勇有谋有钱有权
<MeaCulpa> 就是应为不像欧洲贵族那么蠢，所以不可能让陈李成功
<Niac> 貌似孙传芳好像就已经免费教育了
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 是啊，北洋时期基础教育很牛逼
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 其实就是陈，李，乃至孙文，都以为自己out-wit这些军阀
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 结果估计错位，白干
<Niac> 我一直觉得这些年取得什么成就都是扯淡，实际退步了不少
<Niac> 不论社会福利还是社会风气
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 平均嘛，毕竟军阀那时候底层饿死的多
<MeaCulpa> Niac: no，那时候中国不止一个社会，你说的是少数“一线城市”而已
<imtxc_away> ping
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> jyf: 早
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:36 
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<imtxc> freeflying, MeaCulpa 早哇
<iMadper> imtxc: 我发现, 国砖真nb
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 早
<imtxc> iMadper: 推力？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> iMadper: 哪块砖？
<Niac> 其实马克思也挺冤，自己的思想一直被曲解
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你丫的，出来晃悠要靠手机啊，你靠那被gfw的google能约到个鸟
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 没被曲解，被利用而已
<iMadper> imtxc: dr05大家都说推力大, 结果才25mW * 2. 国砖, 随随便便就300 * 2, 都不是一个数量级了
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 是根本不解
<Niac> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 直接删了，节选
<imtxc> iMadper: 或许有虚标的？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道, 不过我看dx50/学林760 都是300....
<iMadper> imtxc: dr05已经是比m10推力大不少的了, 才25
<imtxc> 耳机输出功率…………450mw/16ohm220mw/32ohm50mw/300ohm
 * MeaCulpa 宁可心中回放也不能忍耳腔内虚假共鸣
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的是学林960?
<imtxc> iMadper: .
<iMadper> imtxc: 真tmd有钱.
<imtxc> iMadper: ......
<imtxc> iMadper: 借乃玩儿你又不要
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没好耳机呀.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你光给我个前端, 你的前端有功放?
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧，我也没有
<iMadper> imtxc: 好歹也送我一个t70p呀
<Chaos`Eternal> 欠我简历的人赶紧把简历拿来哈
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 谁欠你简历？
<Chaos`Eternal> 不是你
<yuxans> o,O
<Chaos`Eternal> 那个叫 imtxc 的
<Chaos`Eternal> 还有那个叫 freeflying 的
<yuxans> Chaos`Eternal: freeflying 估计还在霓虹国
<Chaos`Eternal> 哦
<onlylove> 真麻烦，我还是换回另一个窗口去，这个来回切换输入法怪麻烦
<Chaos`Eternal> 酱紫哈
<yuxans> Chaos`Eternal: :D
<Chaos`Eternal> yuxans,
<Chaos`Eternal> 你有兴趣么？
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 啥米工作来着
<imtxc> iMadper: x230 msata 没地方散热……
<yuxans> Chaos`Eternal: 暂时不动，我老婆下月预产期了
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 不需要吧?
<Chaos`Eternal> 售前：大数据、hadoop、cloudfoundry
<Chaos`Eternal> yuxans, 恭喜哈
<yuxans> Chaos`Eternal: 谢谢!!
<imtxc> iMadper: 掌托那里温度高哇，难道是 wifi？
<onlylove> imtxc: 掌托，那不是放机械盘的位置么
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是
<imtxc> onlylove: 指纹下面
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • UEFI----告诉大家一个best message,同时请大家自行去测试 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452294 来个笑脸，去年装了ubuntu，觉得没什么特别，那就一直还用WINDOWS，因为也有些课程要在WIN下解决，最近研究了下MAC,接触了一个程序叫clover ，这四叶草很是牛B，支持多系统引导，这也是研究了MAC才知道的。 去年
<^k^> ─> 我还发过一贴说怎么引导多系统--UEFI 引导，让我想起了之前问的问题，现在我只用了WINDOWS 8.1 和MAC，Linux …
<onlylove> imtxc: 你啥型号的机器，指纹下面大概有蓝牙
<imtxc> onlylove: msata
<iMadper> imtxc: 从来没温度高过..
<onlylove> imtxc: 那还是硬盘啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 那应该就是ssd了.
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不是刚换的ssd么
<iMadper> imtxc: 下面就无线和ssd.
<Chaos`Eternal> yuxans, 你还是可以考虑考虑哈
<imtxc> iMadper: ssd 在enter 下面
<imtxc> onlylove: 我现在是 msata + ssd
<iMadper> imtxc: msata也是ssd...
<iMadper> imtxc: msata + sata
<imtxc> iMadper: 也对
<imtxc> 哦哦
<iMadper> imtxc: 右手掌托, 下面是两个, wireless interface card 和 msata
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<imtxc> iMadper: 指纹这里温度比较高
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的不热, 所以, 肯定不是WIC的问题.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的系统是在 msata 里面的
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的, 没指纹.. 所以, 不知道.
<imtxc> iMadper: ....
<yuxans> Chaos`Eternal: 暂时还是算了，等小孩出生了，估计至少半年时间都不考虑这些了 @@
<iMadper> imtxc: 可能就是msata的问题了
<imtxc> iMadper: 应该是没有散热空间的问题
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请问Linux下的chrome自带的flash乱码怎么弄？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452295 按照网上的教程，安装了uming字体后，adobe提供的那个万年不更新的插件已经不再乱码了，但是chrome自带的11.9版本的依旧乱码，怎么让chrome自带的flash插件用上那些字体？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 游戏专业做游戏 — 2013-1
<^k^> ─> 1-18 10:49
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也有个msata呀.... 但是不热...
<onlylove> jyf: 。
<imtxc> iMadper: ………………
<iMadper> imtxc: 因为我的是32g的嘛?
<iMadper> imtxc: 三棒子的
<xyh> 第一次用IRC~~好激动~~
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46014/french-computer-academy-42-disrupts-formulaic-education-system
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 法国免费编程学校打破常规 录取率仅为4.7% - 开源中国社区
<imtxc> iMadper: 不清楚啊，你的 msata 里面是哪个分区
<iMadper> imtxc: / 和 /boot 还有/boot/efi
<iMadper> imtxc: 错了, 没有/boot, 只有/boot/efi和/
<imtxc> iMadper: 那应该差不多啊，之前也没有发热，昨天把 sata 也换了 ssd，然后加了跟条子之后，今天温度就上来了
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... 那就不知道了...
<iMadper> imtxc: Physical id 0:  +55.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<iMadper> imtxc: fan1:        3472 RPM
<jyf> onlylove: ?
<jyf> 云风父母好屌
<jyf> 看来我要抓紧培养下一代计划了
<onlylove> jyf: 你在豆瓣的时候，豆瓣的web server是啥
<onlylove> jyf: 云风……
<onlylove> jyf: 其实我觉得卢庚戌的父母更厉害
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<onlylove> k又合体了？
<onlylove> http://www.aqee.net/fight-the-rewrite/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 抵制代码重写 | 外刊IT评论网
<onlylove> test
<onlylove> 我掉了没……
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  11:13 
<onlylove> http://www.aqee.net/penrose-tiling-in-obfuscated-python/
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 谁说使用Python你就写不出混乱的代码？ | 外刊IT评论网
<hceasy> 我的位置： 南阳市, null
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • linux desktop entry 文件的编写问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452297 其中的 Icon属性，可以用图片的绝对路径；也能写成将对路径。 我想知道的是，相对路径有哪些？ 可以将图表放在下面这里？ /usr/share/pixmaps 还有其他地方吗？ 另外，我用的是 ubuntu 13.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 sarrow — 2013-11-18 11:15
<hceasy> 呼呼
<hceasy> ping 162
<hceasy> 
<icesvencn>  hello? Is everyone here all Chinese?
<cfhowlett> not everyone!
<icesvencn> 各位朋友好，這個頻道是中文頻道麼？
<hceasy> 对呀
<Chaos`Eternal> 是啊是啊
<icesvencn> 終於找到組織了
<icesvencn> 我的輸入法目前沒有配置好，繁體中文
<Chaos`Eternal> this is a chinese channel, it's fragile , handle with causion
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 13.10 如何安装使用amule-DLP http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452298 本人菜鸟一只。按照网络上的步骤编译，出错啊！ 用PPA的话，看上去没有13.10的ppa啊！ 求老鸟帮助！感谢先 统计信息: 发表于 由 junesiwei — 2013-11-18 11:21
<cfhowlett> "caution"
<icesvencn> 我实在受不鸟windows的病毒木马了，看见网上的ubuntukylin后果断投入ubuntu怀抱，有些遗憾的是13.10不怎么稳定，另外我希望找到一个快速学习ubuntu系统的学习方法，我目前走的路子是先了解系统然后学习系统的相关知识
<icesvencn> 目前在看的书籍是[深入解析Ubuntu操作系统].（美）赫达逊，（美）赫达逊.扫描版
<icesvencn> 请高手指教
<RainFlying> 用 Windows 8 年，除了运行灰鸽子的 exe 之后被中了木马然后手动清理之外，没中过毒。
<icesvencn> 我大部分杀软都用过，由于我的电脑一直是公交车，直连打印机，基本插U盘就中招，所以现在不用了
<hceasy> Test
<^k^> hceasy:点点点.  11:31 
<jyf> onlylove: 1我没去过豆瓣 2那个卢什么的我不认识
<hceasy> ^k^   test
<^k^> hceasy, 这仅仅是一个测试。  11:33 
<hceasy> ^k^  天气
<^k^> hceasy, 一个正常的70度在计算机内。  11:34 
<RainFlying> 这年头居然有人还用杀毒软件的，表示理解不能。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 要用的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我从来不用。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 以前在校的时候经常帮同学老师处理被杀毒软件搞得一塌糊涂的系统。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 因为你的机器是私人机器
<eexpress> RainFlying: 你能代表全国人民？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我的机器算是公共机器的了。
<RainFlying> eexpress: 全国人民都用我就不能发出这样的感慨？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那你敢不用杀软？只要是windows，我就能给你搞残
<eexpress> RainFlying: 不能。你只是自己啊。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我一直不用啊，我的电脑一堆人用，一堆人的移动设备插过来，打印店打印的 U 盘就经常插我电脑上用的。
<RainFlying> eexpress: 233. 我就不能评论别人的行为的？
<RainFlying> Windows 的 NTFS 分区权限 + UAC 以及 Windows 的用户权限控制比 Unix/Linux 强大安全得多了，配置合理的话杀毒软件完全是靠边站的东西。
<eexpress> 说废话可以。不能感慨。多大年纪就感慨。
<RainFlying> 所以你说你的废话我感我的慨嘛。
<onlylove> http://www.aqee.net/why-linux-was-chosen-to-represent-the-home-directory/
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Linux知识：为什么要用字符~来表示home目录 | 外刊IT评论网
<onlylove> RainFlying: UAC是vista才有的东西吧
<onlylove> RainFlying: 而且你如果配置ntfs分区权限，会给自己制造不少麻烦
<RainFlying> onlylove: Vista 的 UAC 还算比较糟糕的，这个东西就是提供一种便利性的东西，跟 sudo 差不多，没 sudo 照样可以安全地只以 root 权限执行某些特定的命令，只是麻烦点。组策略和 NTFS 权限跟用户权限设置一下可以避免发生奇怪的事情了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你要那么说的话，那些XP的机器咋办？而且如果我把组策略弄好，一样可以很安全，用不到啥uac
<onlylove> RainFlying: 咱还是讨论下为啥windows设计的比Linux安全，还那么多病毒木马的事情吧
<onlylove> RainFlying: linux的安全等级是C，windows nt 是B，
<jyf> http://0b4af6cdc2f0c5998459-c0245c5c937c5dedcca3f1764ecc9b2f.r43.cf2.rackcdn.com/11566-hotcloud13-blott.pdf
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ {长度=>271.29 kiB, "type"=>"application/pdf"}
<jyf> 够狠啊 用fpga做key value store
<adam8157> eexpress: 哈皮咋样
<eexpress> 哈皮还不错。蛮老实的，人才。lol
<onlylove> jyf: 本来想找你讨论这个的
<onlylove> jyf: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37260
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 为什么国外技术引入中国后会水土不服？
<jyf> onlylove: 那是扯淡的 也有的技术挺水土服的 他举例的那些都是别人服务没做到位
<eexpress> 咋就中午了
<jyf> onlylove: 即使是在他欧美本地 也要根据实际使用情况来调整设计呀
<onlylove> jyf: 但是确实是抗负载能力不行啊
<jyf> onlylove: 软件设计得不好 假设了不少前提
<onlylove> jyf: 再看看国内一堆的nginx和国外很多的apache
<jyf> 不过这些给公共设施做承包商的 本来就不是什么好的软件商
<adam8157> eexpress: 他带辣酱回来了没
<onlylove> jyf: 人国外风气和国内不一样，人欧洲就那样那你能说啥
<adam8157> eexpress: 和我一样老实
<onlylove> jyf: 只能说，那套设备符合当地
<eexpress> adam8157: 没带。估计。
<RainFlying> onlylove:  多病毒木马的事情显然是跟用户数有关的，如果一个系统只有两三个人在用，那我作为一个病毒的开发者，还对这系统搞个毛啊，写病毒要么是想满足自己的破坏欲让一堆的机器挂了，要么就是对某些信息比较有兴趣所以针对用户数最多的系统广撒网。
<eexpress> adam8157: 你这假话。你没那么老实吧。lol
<RainFlying> 即使前一位乘客面前的闸门还没打开，后面的乘客就把车票塞进机器。德国工程师假定处理两票的间隔时间为两到三秒，但在中国甚至连半秒都好像很长。
<jyf> onlylove: 问题是你做软件不能只假设软件只能卖欧洲啊 日本也很拥挤 要是他们想卖给日本呢 不也得要调整么
<adam8157> eexpress: 我比他老实 刚没好意思说 哈哈
<eexpress> 不过哈皮都有lp了。可能深藏不露吧。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 又扯用户数，那我要玩大的，服务器呢，服务器上可都跑的*nix
<RainFlying> 用户数完全不同的没办法直接比较。 新加坡之类的地方你站在路边准备过马路，司机就停车让你先通过，你在中国试试看，你车还能开吗？
<eexpress> 我让他去学校找一个妹子带回去，他赶紧说，我有lp了。不要了。 adam8157
<eexpress> 你会这样？
<adam8157> eexpress: 他怕老婆得厉害
<eexpress> lol
<adam8157> eexpress: 他不厚道 自己不要可以给我带一个嘛
<eexpress> 9494
<RainFlying> onlylove: 你作为一个服务器的管理人员，你不会在自己的服务器上乱执行东西，而且服务器上的恶意脚本少吗？ 因为服务器上不会随便执行东西，所以想搞破坏只能通过别的方式，比如缓冲区溢出或者 DDoS 什么的。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 完全是不同的两个东西，直接粗暴地拿来做比较？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 还真不好说，在服务器上下小电影的还少？
<Niac> 那速度有多快啊
<onlylove> RainFlying: 缓冲溢出的目的是啥？get root吧？然后呢？不埋个rootkit你好意思？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我作为一个工作多年的死管服务器的比 SB 好一点的 SA，我表示从来没碰到过有用线上服务器下载东西的。只听说过某公司有人用服务器下 BT 导致网络出问题。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你表示你没遇到，我表示习惯了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 而且你用了那么多年windows,uac对windows来说，还是新鲜物吧
<onlylove> RainFlying: 虽然说vista已经好久了
<nopcall> 不知道有没有同学有 正则式的壁纸？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 请问nt6之前有uac么
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你自己说用windows8年，真不好意思……我用windows大概有个十几年来
<onlylove> RainFlying: vista就算从07年开始吧，到现在，6年
<onlylove> RainFlying: xp从01年到现在可是12年
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我表示作为一个死修电脑的，连sa的工作都没人要的，过手的服务器也就那么几台，真心不理解为啥要用服务器下小电影
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37265
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | PS4发售24小时销量突破百万，部分机器遭遇蓝光死机
<jyf> onlylove: 用服务器下电影主要是为了用那个带宽而已啊
<onlylove> jyf: 唉……小地方……也没多少宽带啊，才10M的
<jyf> nopcall: 去找个正则大全来 自己做个壁纸就是了
<jyf> onlylove: 人家都是在机房弄的 而且机房10m的年代 本地带宽更小 不像今天
<jyf> 今天有的地方家庭宽带可能下载文件比你个线上服务器还快
<jyf> 不过服务器有上行
<onlylove> jyf: 也没多久啊，我来北京之前的事情……
<onlylove> jyf: 撑死3年
<jyf> 刚目睹公司开一个人
<jyf> 就在我隔壁
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Wordpress中文视频教程来啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452300 WordPress是一种使用PHP语言开发的博客平台，用户可以在支持PHP和MySQL 数据库的服务器上架设属于自己的网站。也可以把 WordPress 当作一个内容管理系统（CMS）来使用。WordPress 是一个免费的开源项目，在GNU通用公共许可证下授权发布。目前
<^k^> ─> 最新版本为2013 年10 月 25 日WordPress 3.7.1 版。 WordPress 被认为是Michel Valdrighi所开发的网志平台b2/cafelog的正式 …
<onlylove> jyf: 如果刚做你旁边的话……就更那啥了
<jyf> onlylove: 就是我旁边
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37266
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Raspberry Pi售出200万部
<jyf> onlylove: ps4一天就卖出百万 所以还是研究如何hack ps4比较好
<onlylove> jyf: 不知道ps4上目前有啥游戏
<onlylove> jyf: 而且估计这几年ps3还会卖的不错
<jyf> onlylove: ps4是x86的apu 不知道他系统是啥
<onlylove> jyf: 改的BSD
<jyf> 要是跟steam合作就碉了
<onlylove> jyf: 3是linux
<jyf> 不知道为毛要改bsd
<onlylove> jyf: 觉得BSD更严谨吧
<jyf> 搞不好是因为
<jyf> 搞不好是因为bsd的网络优化不错
<onlylove> jyf: BSD license？
<jyf> onlylove: 也有可能
<onlylove> jyf: BSD的网络部分确实好
<onlylove> jyf: 这个不承认不行
<jyf> onlylove: bsd好像确实代码上要好不少 就是他不怎么经常更新 一般桌面版不用他 但是游戏机正是要他不频繁更新
<jyf> 许多游戏都得汇编级优化
<onlylove> jyf: 一代游戏机至少要6年
<jyf> 现在既然他们开始用x86了 许多优化经验估计会流落到pc界来
<onlylove> jyf: 我记得netbsd也有power吧，为啥3不用
<jyf> onlylove: 说不定就是换了波人而已
<jyf> 技术主管一换  重新上个东西
<onlylove> jyf: 这个真的可能
<jyf> 要不就是故意制造不兼容
<onlylove> jyf: 硬件都换了，还啥兼容不兼容的
<onlylove> jyf: 从power到x86
<jyf> onlylove: 我在wiki上看了 苹果硬件换了以后 还弄了个架构可以保证通用
<jyf> 不过是类似android的ndk那样
<jyf> 给每个平台都编译
<onlylove> jyf: BSD更新少是因为人少吧
<RainFlying> onlylove: jyf: 学院派的人做事都那鸟样吧，人再多也不会更新很勤快。
<jyf> onlylove: 好像不是 他们自己说是追求严谨
<jyf> 问题是 最近bsd放了个大招
<jyf> 在内核里嵌入了lua 可以做模块
<onlylove> jyf: 本来人就不多，给做事慢找借口
<jyf> 这下子效率成倍啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃饭ping我
<onlylove> jyf: lua进内核？
<gfrog> adam8157: iMadper 今天穿501了，扣子果然难受些
<RainFlying> onlylove: jyf: 好像是 OpenBSD
<jyf> onlylove: 是的 应该是netbsd
<adam8157> gfrog: iMadper 我习惯了
<jyf> 我上次专门看是不是可以写内核模块 开发者说可以
<onlylove> 他们打算用LUA写驱动？
 * gfrog 寻觅点喝的
<jusss> 脚本写驱动会不会有点慢
<jyf> 估计是luajit
<onlylove> 看着手里的asus，想换个新硬件
<jyf> 也慢不到哪里去
<jusss> onlylove: 我也是asus,还是屏幕有问题的asus...在win下一切安好，一换linux看电影就闪屏
<RainFlying> onlylove: 看着手里的笔记本，也是 Asus 的，驱动更新之后就出问题了。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 自从更新了驱动之后，现在在屏幕上点击输入框，不再出现软键盘了。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你明显显卡驱动不好
<jusss> onlylove: 擦，intel nvidia官方驱动
<onlylove> jusss: 我在win下面用mplay，驱动设置不好也那样
<onlylove> jusss: mplayer
<jusss> onlylove: 我Mplayer vlc都哪样
<onlylove> jusss: 别闹了，就是驱动
<onlylove> jusss: windows都那样，更何况linux了
<jusss> onlylove: 我还开了nvidia的那个啥硬解还是那样
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，官方驱动不一定适合你，asus和sony经常改硬件的
<RainFlying> jusss: 换播放器先嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 你自找的，没事开毛硬解
<jusss> RainFlying: vlc mplay都一样
<jusss> onlylove: 开不开硬解都一样闪屏
<RainFlying> jusss: 试试 Windows 一点的播放器嘛，比如蛋疼播放器。
<onlylove> jusss: 我不开硬解没问题，一开就花屏
<onlylove> jusss: A卡
<jyf> onlylove: 移动设备开硬解还是有意义的
<jyf> 插电源的就别折腾了
<onlylove> jyf: 一个入门级别的显卡，你指望他硬解，你饶了它吧，他还是孩子
<jyf> 不过不开硬解 高清的有点受不了 我那个i7处理器 看个bd的卡得系统直接挂
<RainFlying> 非移动设备开硬解显然也是有意义的，谁让咱的配置很糟糕呢。
<jyf> onlylove: 硬解又不是什么高端技术 许多都支持
<RainFlying> onlylove: Intel GMA x4500 开硬解的路过。
<onlylove> jyf: 设备支持是支持，能力不够啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，我先撤了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 最高能解60FPS的1080P么
<adam8157> gfrog: ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 饿
<adam8157> gfrog: o
<RainFlying> onlylove: 多少 FPS 没试过，不过 1080P 勉强还是能解的。
<palomino|working> 4500 60p没戏吧
<onlylove> RainFlying: 照你这么说，我解25的1080P没问题，hd4570M M92的，不支持UVE2就UVE1
<onlylove> palomino|working: 老实说，没看出60和25的区别
<palomino|working> 当镜头平移时是很明显的 onlylove
<RainFlying> onlylove: E55500 + X4500，以前放过 CHD 上 1080p 的 《史密斯夫妇》，忘了是哪个版本了。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 反正我那显卡，在windows下面勉强硬解60的，linux直接不指望
<palomino|working> linux下硬解能力也没区别吧
<RainFlying> onlylove: OS X 下硬解好像也比较糟糕啊。
<onlylove> palomino|working: A卡，老大
<palomino|working> A...
<palomino|working> 那。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 还有区别没
<palomino|working> 不知道>_<
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37268
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 肯尼亚村民长跑捉住偷羊的猎豹
<onlylove> 猎豹耐力不行的
<omengye> onlylove: 是的
<omengye> onlylove: 据说时间长了,体内温度会很高,所以坚持不了很长时间
<mosaic> 一帮懂得用IRC的人就这点素质么。。。
<onlylove> 喵的受不了firefox的flash整天崩溃了
<onlylove> 换chrome
<iMadper> mosaic: 刚吃完饭回来, 不知道你在喷什么
<iMadper> adam8157: gfrog: 我的是505...
<iMadper> onlylove: fx的flash最近几个月在我电脑上从来没崩溃过
<RainFlying> 昨天 Chrome 更新上去之后所有 Extension 都崩了，然后重启浏览器还是崩，重启多次之后才恢复正常。
<onlylove> iMadper: 我都快被崩傻了，它要是一天不崩溃一次，我都觉得不正常
<iMadper> only
<iMadper> onlylove: ...
<iMadper> only
<iMadper> onlylove: 你设置硬解了?
<onlylove> iMadper: windows底下的，一切缺省
<iMadper> onlylove: windows... 那我就不知道了
<onlylove> iMadper: 之前还有更牛的，就是某只的中国版，那个更不稳
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正就是看看网页就告诉我，adobe flash挂了
<iMadper> ... ...
<onlylove> iMadper: 视频啥的什么都没
<onlylove> iMadper: 我就不明白他挂的啥意思
<freeflying> iMadper, gfrog  发个latex模板用用
<jusss> onlylove: 某只的中国版，你是指opera?
<jusss> 用firefox，flash我这也经常崩溃。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 没.... 就modern cv
<RainFlying> Windows + Firefox + Flash，表示很少碰到会崩的
<onlylove> jusss: firefox，谋智
<jusss> onlylove: 貌似chrome不允许root登录吧
<onlylove> jusss: 不是不允许root登录，是不允许root执行
<jusss> onlylove: 那我打开它还得su others一下那得多蛋疼
<onlylove> 看来看的网页不一样，硬解不一样，会有不一样的表现
<onlylove> jusss: 你su也不好用，不信你自己试试
<onlylove> jusss: 没事用root做啥呢
<jusss> onlylove: 没chrome
<onlylove> jusss: root敢死队？
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> 我电脑上，出事最多的就是flash
<jusss> onlylove: 讨厌每运行一条指令都要sudo或先su一下
<onlylove> jusss: 你都运行些啥指令啊
<onlylove> jusss: 怎么整天要root
<jusss> onlylove: wpa_supplicant dhcpcd fdisk halt blablablah...
<onlylove> jusss: 有X没
<jusss> onlylove: 当然有X...
<iMadper> 每天都要用fdisk????
<onlylove> jusss: wicd
<onlylove> iMadper: 他……硬盘多
<freeflying> iMadper, 你都用啥写latex啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我就写过modern cv呀.....
<iMadper> freeflying: 用emacs...
<freeflying> iMadper, 不会emacs
<gfrog> freeflying: 我都木latex，找 adam8157
<iMadper> freeflying: 用啥写不一样呀....
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<onlylove> jusss: wicd应该可以解决你wpa和dhcp的问题，不过你要是懒，可以自己搞个shell脚本
<onlylove> jusss: halt啥的，你寝室不断电就不用管，每天最多一次么
<iMadper> iMadper :: ~ » alias | grep halt      = >      halt='sudo systemctl poweroff'
<wiiw> iMadper: halt -p 应该也可以吧
<iMadper> wiiw: 没试过....
<onlylove> 都用systemd了
<iMadper> wiiw: 恩, 应该可以.
<iMadper> onlylove: 用了一年多了都...
<onlylove> sysvinit一样用……
<jusss> onlylove: win下多线程貌似很复杂的样子。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: pentium III也一样用.
<onlylove> iMadper: 那么经典的铜矿现在还有么
<iMadper> onlylove: http://s.taobao.com/search?q=%B1%BC%CC%DA+III&commend=all&ssid=s5-e&search_type=item&sourceId=tb.index&spm=1.6659421.754896237.1&initiative_id=tbindexz_20131118
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 奔腾 III_淘宝搜索
<YUKEY> - -! 淘宝生意都做到这里了。
<jyf> p3多少瓦来着？
<YUKEY> join #ubuntu-tw
<onlylove> jyf: piii 800和图拉丁赛扬，都是当年的神器
<RainFlying> CV 是简历？表示用 TeX 写的路过。 https://www.dropbox.com/s/16ffft67jz0yskn/Screen%20Shot%202013-11-18%20at%201.26.34%20PM.png
<jyf> 我问多少瓦特
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ Dropbox - Screen Shot 2013-11-18 at 1.26.34 PM.png
<iMadper> <onlylove> jyf: piii 800和图拉丁赛扬，都是当年的神器   没从这句话里面看到多少瓦.....
<omengye> 我的amd羿龙35w
<onlylove> iMadper: 我也没说要回答多少瓦
<YUKEY> i5的路过
<onlylove> jyf: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/288121194
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 各款CPU功耗大全（intel amd）_图拉丁吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove> jyf: 21
<RainFlying> http://ark.intel.com/products/75051/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E3-1220L-v3-4M-Cache-1_10-GHz
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ ARK | Intel® Xeon® Processor E3-1220L v3 (4M Cache, 1.10 GHz)
<onlylove> http://pad.zol.com.cn/slide/413/4133766_1.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 【图】做工精湛500G硬盘 53张图看索尼PS4拆解-ZOL平板电脑
<YUKEY> 都用的什么系统？
<iMadper> YUKEY: win7
<RainFlying> Winidows 8 + 马夫里克斯
<YUKEY> 马夫里克斯是什么东西
<RainFlying> 是世界上最先进的操作系统没有之一。
<iMadper> 最稳定的操作系统 -- 鸡头
<YUKEY> 小白 不懂
 * jiero 摸摸 iMadper
<jyf> onlylove: 好低啊
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero 
 * jiero 讨厌H3C
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 休眠可以关机，也有存到硬盘的过程，可是启动无法resume啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452301 系统是基于ubuntu 12.04的elementary os luna 使用sudo pm-hibernate，可以将关机， 也有一个过程，看到在写硬盘，但是开机后grub界面选择正常的选项后没有恢复。 请问是需要在grub里面加入到swap分区的选项吗？是的
<^k^> ─> 话如何添加这个选项? 不是的话有什么解决方案？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 forwardcser — 2013-11-18 13:05
<onlylove> jiero: H3C咋了
<jiero> iMadper: 鸡头必须充健康的血，否则就黑色了
<omengye> YUKEY: opensuse
<jiero> onlylove: iNode 啥东西。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 上网还要认证。。。
<iMadper> jiero: -_- 不懂.
<onlylove> jiero: 那你讨厌的应该更多
<iMadper> jiero: inode, 我熟悉呀.
<RainFlying> YUKEY: 根据苹果官方网站的信息，Snow Leopard 当时就已经是世界上最先进的操作系统了，每一次更新都带来几百项重大的更新/改进，所以 OS X 一直以来都是世界上最先进的操作系统没有之一。
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。
<onlylove> iMadper: 各种校园网认证
<iMadper> jiero: 我学校就用那货.
<jiero> iMadper: 我看到了一只死掉的公鸡，和一只活着的。。。发现鸡冠色彩差异。
<iMadper> jiero: = =!
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。64位是不是要装32位库。
<YUKEY> OS X Mavericks?
<iMadper> jiero: 如果你用官方的, 需要
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。还有不是官方的？哪里找？
<iMadper> jiero: 还需要自己装一个libjpeg的旧版本的库
<iMadper> jiero: 我用的是一个我同学写的, python实现的
<jiero> iMadper: 那个还没到那个步骤。
<iMadper> jiero: https://github.com/humiaozuzu/YaH3C
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: humiaozuzu/YaH3C · GitHub
<jiero> iMadper: 非常感谢。。。网上搜不到。。。
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<jiero> iMadper: 应该想到 github
<RainFlying> YUKEY: 必须的！世界上最先进的操作系统有一些非常智能的特性。比如通过 Samba 挂一个目录过来，里面有 10 集美剧，大小 10G，复制过来的时候完成一半的时候，把网络断了，然后再连上网络，然后登复制完成，然后你回发现，世界上最先进的操作系统会帮你多复制 5 集的，总共会使用掉 15
<RainFlying> G 的空间。
<YUKEY> 那个谁，OS X Mavericks系统用着怎么样？
<jusss> iMadper: 你熟悉vnode?
<jiero> 。。。。maverick。。。
<jiero> 又是动物
<RainFlying> jiero: Mavericks 是加州的一个景点。
<adam8157> freeflying: 我用现成模板 或者markdown转latex
<RainFlying> jiero: https://www.google.com/maps/preview?authuser=0#!q=Mavericks%2C+CA&data=!4m15!2m14!1m13!1s0x808f724ef1e9cd85%3A0xe553fa0003a09334!3m8!1m3!1d27100416!2d-95.677068!3d37.0625!3m2!1i1242!2i798!4f13.1!4m2!3d37.492673!4d-122.499522
<freeflying> adam8157, 发给我用用吧
<^k^> RainFlying ⇪ ti: Google 地图
<iMadper> jusss: 你说文件系统层的那个vnode?
<adam8157> freeflying: 你要我cv的source?
<jusss> iMadper: 啊
<iMadper> jusss: 不熟悉.
<freeflying> adam8157, 模板就好
<YUKEY> 那个啥 你在看看
<adam8157> freeflying: 没事儿 都给你
<jiero> RainFlying:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maverick_%28animal%29
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Maverick (animal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<YUKEY> 还有比我更小白到
 * jiero 摸摸 adam8157
<jusss> YUKEY: 我就比你更小白。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 讨厌中国人的团队意识过于泛滥？
<jiero> lol
<jusss> 大神来了
<onlylove> jiero: 中国人没什么不泛滥的
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 探索不泛滥
<onlylove> jiero: 你的看往哪个方向的探索，比方GFW这种
<adam8157> freeflying: 发给你了, 里头的pdf就是生成的
<YUKEY> 连土豪都泛滥来
<jiero> onlylove: 因为方向确定的才泛滥，所以不可以说泛滥
<RainFlying> jiero: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OS_X_Mavericks
<^k^> RainFlying ⇪ t: OS X Mavericks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jiero> RainFlying: 我管那个干嘛。。。
<RainFlying> jiero: 看第二段就行了。在发布会上的时候都明说了是加州的某个景点，结果国内一堆媒体都翻译成“小牛”
<jiero> RainFlying: Firefox不也是有问题。
<RainFlying> jiero: 表示一直读 Firefox 的路过。
<YUKEY> firefox 怎么调试网页？
<jiero> YUKEY: 如果你知道什么是调试网页，自己按下F12就能明白 ——如果使用 firebug
<YUKEY> 嗯
<onlylove> 天啦，jiero居然知道firebug
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> onlylove: jiero一直就知道.
<iMadper> onlylove: 最早就是 jiero 告诉我的.
<jusss> onlylove: firefox自带的那个编辑器是啥？
<YUKEY> 我这里按下F12出代码 但是听说Firebug更好用
<adam8157> jusss: momo
<adam8157> jiero: momo
<onlylove> jusss: FF还有自带编辑器？
<jusss> onlylove: 当然
<adam8157> onlylove: 有 IE也有
<YUKEY> 就是 这个编辑器我还不知道 也是加载了notepad++
<jusss> adam8157: ff自带的编辑器是啥
<adam8157> jusss: 右键, (Q)
<YUKEY> 哇靠  高手啊
<YUKEY> 这都知道 还有什么？
<adam8157> ...
<iMadper> C-C 就能出来
<jusss> adam8157: 我其实是seamonkey...
<YUKEY> 直接两个C？
<onlylove> http://sjbbs.zol.com.cn/168/143_1671701.html
<iMadper> YUKEY: C-C 的意思是, ctrl + C
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 【新的一来旧的就丢悲剧入手Nexus 5女王愤怒摔箱！】-LG Nexus 5论坛-ZOL中关村在线
<YUKEY> - -！
<YUKEY> 哦
<YUKEY> 复制到吧
<jiero> onlylove: 其实很正常。无用的，又不想管理的就忘掉
<onlylove> 那叫编辑器啊……
<iMadper> YUKEY: 分不清大小写?
<YUKEY> 说来小白
 * jiero 前一段时间终于意识到自己如此笨的一个可能原因了
<YUKEY> 都说了小白
<YUKEY> 。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 啥原因
<iMadper> jiero: 压根儿就没原因. 就是一帮xx乱说你笨, 其实一点儿也不笨
<jusss> adam8157: 找不到。。。
 * jiero 讨厌重复做同样的或同类的事情，于是自己学会了忘记的能力。这样，每次做都是重新做了！
<onlylove> http://diybbs.zol.com.cn/1/34036_2862.html
<YUKEY> IE的是什么？
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Win8.1激活工具：KMSpico 9.0.4版下载【支持本地激活】-Windows8论坛-ZOL中关村在线
<jiero> iMadper imtxc 这就是笨:)
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<iMadper> make rpm.... 第一步竟然是 make clean .... 擦擦擦, 上当了!
<adam8157> make rpm-pkg
<iMadper> adam8157: 这个不会make clean?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助关于升级内核到报错提示。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452302 用到PPA编译内核，安装DEB到时候提示请教 正在设置 linux-image-3.12.0-031200-generic (3.12.0-031200.201311071835) ... Running depmod. update-initramfs: deferring update (hook will be called later) Examining /etc/kernel/postinst.d. run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-a
<^k^> ─> uto-removal 3.12.0-031200-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.12.0-031200-generic run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools 3.12.0-031 …
<YUKEY> 这当上的........
<adam8157> iMadper: 默认没有make rpm
<iMadper> ... ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 你说的是rhel的tree?
<roylez> jiero: 渣
<iMadper> adam8157: 我说的是rhel-kernel的tree
<roylez> iMadper: 绿毛渣
<RainFlying> KMSpico 支持 8.1 了？
<jiero> roylez iMadper: 今天又填中文翻译成英文的表格，怎么看怎么别扭。
<jusss> adam8157: ansi c的rationale你读过没？主要讲的啥
 * jiero 摸摸roylez
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<lainme> roylez: jiero 中午好
 * jiero 抱抱 lainme
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> jiero: 基佬
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<adam8157> jusss: 我这里有ansi C的标准文档, 去读rationale干毛
<jiero> roylez: 好久没找理由抱抱人了。
<adam8157> iMadper: 我说的默认的
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩 知道了.
<RainFlying> jiero: 去大街上举个“ Free Hugs ” 的牌子
<jiero> RainFlying: 多累
<jusss> adam8157: 只是据说iso c删掉了ansi c的rationale那节，想知道那节是什么
<gfrog> adam8157: 你那有cubie board嘛？
<adam8157> iMadper: 你那个"rpm"可能是专有的
<adam8157> gfrog: 有
<jiero> 要多累有多累
<gfrog> adam8157: 上面跑的啥系统？
<adam8157> gfrog: debian
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 应该是. 我想自己弄个rpm出来, 随手一敲 make rpm, 还真有.
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪天拿来玩玩？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我写了个脚本从0到生成一个debian for cubieboard
<gfrog> adam8157: cool
<jiero> lainme 中午不休息？
<lainme> jiero: 没那个习惯
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐你是工作狂我知道。
<adam8157> gfrog: 就是编loader编kernel, 装debian
<adam8157> jusss: 基本不会用到标准文档 除非写编译器
<gfrog> adam8157: 不明觉厉
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<jusss> adam8157: ff下的编辑器 scratchpad
<roylez> gfrog: 基娃
<jusss> adam8157: shitf-F4
<jiero> lainme:  最近有什么好玩的事么？
<jiero> roylez: 好玩的事，
<lainme> jiero: 没有
<jiero> lainme: 好吧。。。
<iMadper> 吓尿了, roccat竟然在kernel里面是独立的驱动...
<lainme> jiero: http://www.hao-li.com/
<^k^> lainme ... ⇪ err: no title
<gfrog> adam8157: 你们屋在开会？
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<happyaron> gfrog: pong
<gfrog> happyaron: 这反射弧
<happyaron> gfrog: 刚才没在啦
<jiero> lainme: 好像你挺喜欢计算机图像的。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 中山大学真好，我这个小院校恐怕连个用linux的都没
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<iMadper> jiero: ... ...
<adam8157> jiero: 教授
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<lpy_> iMadper: ...
<lpy> iMadper: ...
<jiero> adam8157: 。什么啊。
<adam8157> jiero: 在大学里的 除了学生 就是教授
<jiero> adam8157: 我不过是在这院里长大的而已。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 还有维修工，司机，厨师，清洁工
<lainme> jiero: 没有。只是那位教授有些个性
<jiero> adam8157: Ubuntu什么时候能让无线网卡或者声卡别用用3W以上的电能。。。
 * jiero 一检查，发现cpu和屏幕用电加起来都不如网卡和声卡多。。。
<wiiw> jiero: 内核选项里面有个选项，具体忘了
<jiero> wiiw: 呃。。。
<jiero> The battery reports a discharge rate of 12.8 W
<jiero> System baseline power is estimated at 135 mW
<jiero> Power est.    Usage     Device name
<jiero>   4.30 W    100.0%        Radio device: hp-wmi
<jiero>   3.43 W      1.5 pkts/s  Network interface: wlan0 (iwlwifi)
<jiero>   3.25 W    100.0%        Audio codec hwC0D0: Analog Devices
<^k^> jiero:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<jiero> lainme: 你也要当个有个性的教授啦？
<lainme> jiero: 不是的。。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • qq2012的版本已经收到升级停止运营提示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452303 qq2012的版本已经收到升级停止运营提示，请问使用longene wine QQ 2012的如何升级呢？ ------------ dog sun tencent ------------ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jerry79 — 2013-11-18 14:51
<Harris_He> 我一直在用smartqq, 给公司普通人员使用webqq
<wiiw> Harris_He: 经常崩溃不？丢消息不？
<Harris_He> 还好，只是历史记录有点问题。不过不是什么大问题
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Win7 安装双系统疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452304 安装时发现已满4个主分区，有一个只有1M的主分区，不知道是怎么来的，不是100M的那个，这个1M的分区可以删掉吗，对win7有影响吗 Sent from my Find 5 using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 lion_heart — 2013-11-18 14:57
<iMadper> adam8157: kernel 里面有啥字符串hash函数吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 很多吧...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我看 drivers/md/dm-ioctl.c 里面自己实现了一个
<iMadper> adam8157: 但是没有导出. ...
<adam8157> iMadper: 你写个general的吧, 造福大家
<iMadper> adam8157: 那得先确定有没有general的....
 * adam8157 东航的会员卡真丑
<Niac> 空姐漂亮就行
<gfrog> adam8157: 知足吧，擦航都不给我发卡
<imtxc> Timbuk2 D-Lux Laptop Messenger Bag 更贵啊..
<adam8157> gfrog: 对了 国航的卡片还没寄给我 我打电话问问
<adam8157> nnnd
<iMadper> D-lux 的发音, 是不是 杜蕾斯
<gfrog> adam8157: 你注册就发卡片了？！
<imtxc> iMadper: ..
<gfrog> adam8157: nnd，为毛我的得到银卡才给发
<adam8157> gfrog: 国航飞好几次了, 两次就给发卡啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都2k多km的里程了好嘛……
<freeflying> gfrog, 我都连续几年都是金卡, 毛用没
<imtxc> adam8157: timbuk 邮费大约多少钱
<gfrog> freeflying: 拜壕。
<gfrog> freeflying: 能多拿行李啊，能换机票啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 85?
<freeflying> gfrog, 没那么多行李带
<gfrog> freeflying: 背奶粉回来卖， lol
<adam8157> gfrog:
<adam8157> 您乘坐两次航班或累积里程达到5000公里后，我们将给您寄发正式卡和会员手册。
<freeflying> gfrog, 我们家娃不喝奶粉
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦
<gfrog> freeflying: 回来卖啊，这么多有娃的呢
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你还要实体卡？
<iMadper> freeflying: 帮我带个这个?  http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%82%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%87%E3%82%A3%E3%82%AA%E3%83%86%E3%82%AF%E3%83%8B%E3%82%AB-ATH-EC707-audio-technica-%E3%83%80%E3%82%A4%E3%83%8A%E3%83%9F%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E5%9E%8B%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%83%8A%E3%83%BC%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3/dp/B004AE2CJE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384759107&sr=8-1&keywords=ec707
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： audio-technica ダイナミック型インナーイヤーヘッドホン ATH-EC707: 家電・カメラ
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯, 念的话麻烦
<freeflying> iMadper, 你定了发我酒店
<freeflying> iMadper, 我正好先爽下
<iMadper> freeflying: 送人... 莫拆
<freeflying> gfrog, 我真是赚不了娃的钱
<iMadper> freeflying: 送妹纸呀
<freeflying> iMadper, kao
<iMadper> freeflying: 这种文艺系的耳机, 一看就知道我是送妹纸呀
 * adam8157 一个星空联盟 一个天合联盟 够了
<freeflying> iMadper, 你买吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 我先看看怎么搞日元.
<iMadper> freeflying: 我有个双币信用卡, 是不是直接就能下单? ae的卡
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 订票的Agency能查到你的会员卡号的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 除非你自己去航空公司买机票才需要知道
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 在哪里玩呢
<freeflying> iMadper, 应该没问题
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 苦逼ing呢
<gfrog> iMadper: 我可以帮你下单，我有多币卡。 cc adam8157
 * gfrog 抢 adam8157 生意
<iMadper> gfrog: 求之不得.
<iMadper> gfrog: 乃帮我下单, 然后告诉我应该转多少到你支付宝就行了
<gfrog> iMadper: 发个短链接，你那网址打不开
<iMadper> gfrog: http://dwz.cn/bC0FJ
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋呢，娃的用品都是赠送的嘛？
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： audio-technica ダイナミック型インナーイヤーヘッドホン ATH-EC707: 家電・カメラ
<gfrog> iMadper: 自己google 5527 jpy to cny
<iMadper> gfrog: 没别的费用?
<gfrog> iMadper: 不知道啊，你邮哪？
<iMadper> gfrog: freeflying 的老窝
<freeflying> gfrog, 你看霓虹这边很多东西都贵,一罐啤酒好点的就200YEN了, 但一罐奶粉只要1400左右
<gfrog> freeflying: 人家当娃是明天的希望。咱天朝拿娃当渣渣
<gfrog> freeflying: 说白了还是个强势欺负弱势的社会，娃最弱势，所以往死里欺负
<freeflying> gfrog, 天朝真是啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 被就是奢侈品
<freeflying> 211-0004
<freeflying> Kanagawa-ken 3-1175-1 Shinmaruko Higashi, Nakahara-ku, Kawasaki-city
<freeflying> Richmond Hotel Premier Musashi Kosugi
<freeflying> Phone: 0444300076
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 奶粉是未来的希望
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 不能以国内标准来衡量的啊
<MeaCulpa> s/被就/啤酒
<gfrog> freeflying: 霓虹邮递员看这种英文假名没问题吧？
<gfrog> freeflying: 你的名字也写英文？
<gfrog> freeflying: 对了，老外叫乃的名字好奇怪啊，哈哈。每次我都得反应半天……
<freeflying> gfrog, 你们最近开会还扯上我啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 当然啊，你是最经常被提起的名字
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 叫杀？
<happyaron> freeflying: 你要加入么，NUDT的人对你还念念不忘呢
<freeflying> happyaron, 加入啥
<happyaron> freeflying: 来meeting, lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你是大名人呢。
<freeflying> gfrog, 别扯了
<freeflying> happyaron, 不去
<gfrog> freeflying: 真的啦
<freeflying> happyaron, 那个更无聊
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> iMadper: freeflying 下单了？
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞.
<iMadper> gfrog: 下吧.
<iMadper> gfrog: 我又不是 imtxc , 不用多次确认~ lol~
<iMadper> gfrog: thx
<freeflying> gfrog, 稍等
<gfrog> iMadper: 5527，没邮费，20号左右到。加385￥邮费，也是20号到……
<imtxc> ca
<imtxc> 怎么又在黑我
<freeflying> gfrog, 给我捎个杯子
<gfrog> imtxc: 躺枪
<gfrog> freeflying: ok，链接
<iMadper> gfrog: 那就没邮费好了~ lol~
<gfrog> iMadper: 恩，很奇怪。
<imtxc> iMadper: 买奶粉了？
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 不是, 耳机.
<imtxc> iMadper: 又买耳机
<iMadper> imtxc: ec707, 送妹子, 是不是很赞?
<gfrog> iMadper: 妹子喜欢听歌？
<iMadper> imtxc: 国行不到1k, 日本300+
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩, 还喜欢唱歌.
<imtxc> iMadper: 差距这么大呢
<iMadper> gfrog: 妹子听歌比我多 .
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<gfrog> iMadper: 啧啧
 * iMadper 史上最痛快下单. 一句犹豫的废话也没有. 跟 imtxc 形成了鲜明的对比.  cc gfrog freeflying adam8157 
<imtxc> 擦
<imtxc> 日元汇率不会算，日亚 timbuk 价格有优势不
<freeflying> gfrog, http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZOJIRUSHI-%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%B3%E3%83%AC%E3%82%B9%E3%83%9E%E3%82%B0-300ml-%E3%83%A9%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A0-SM-PA30-GR/dp/B00B1KVEMQ/ref=pd_sim_k_3
<gfrog> iMadper: 日淘跟美淘比，果然快多了。跟从包邮国邮过来差不多了。
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： ZOJIRUSHI ステンレスマグ 300ml ライム SM-PA30-GR: ホーム&キッチン
<iMadper> imtxc: 价格 / 100 * 6  就差不多是软妹币
<gfrog> freeflying: iMadper 下单了？
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩.
<freeflying> gfrog, 好
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦，那就么有多大优势
<gfrog> freeflying: 象印才100多？！
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，日本人民水深火热啊……
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个杯子很好,你给你媳妇搞个吧
<onlylove> http://c.blog.sina.com.cn/profile.php?blogid=e59371cc890001rm
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 2013年的“中国规模”负载丨新浪官方长微博工具
<gfrog> freeflying: 刚给媳妇买了个乐扣，趁1111
<freeflying> gfrog, 太渣了,没法比
<freeflying> 我早上装杯子的水,到晚上还温的
<gfrog> freeflying: 重复投资还是不搞了，等丫摔烂再说
 * iMadper 当年189买了这款象印送妹子
<freeflying> gfrog, 我选的这款很方便,单手可以开盖
<freeflying> gfrog, 你看看
<freeflying> iMadper都舍得
<freeflying> gfrog, 你个壕还不买啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 不一样, gfrog 是老夫老妻了
<imtxc> freeflying: 一天只喝一杯水？
<freeflying> imtxc, 中间肯定要买水的
<freeflying> iMadper, 我之前也买过膳魔师的,做工确实不如象印的
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 当时就是听你说的, 膳魔师不如象印做工好, 所以马上下手象印.
<gfrog> freeflying: iMadper done
<iMadper> freeflying: 我自己用的还是不保温的mark杯呢
<iMadper> gfrog: 等我给你转账. 你算上手续费, 一共多少?
<freeflying> gfrog, 我下回给你现钱吧
<eexpress> 下回给你现钱。。。
<eexpress> 侯总，你又骗人
<eexpress> lol
<gfrog> iMadper: freeflying ok
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃gmail邮箱是啥来着。 pm
<eexpress> gfrog: 摸摸，这么乖。
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 坏胖子。咋找你不到呢。
<gfrog> iMadper: freeflying sent. 猴总看下地址对不
<eexpress> gfrog:
<freeflying> gfrog, 对的
<freeflying> gfrog,  还你日元吧
<freeflying> lol
<eexpress> gfrog: 看吧。受骗了吧。
<eexpress> hoho
<gfrog> freeflying: 囧，也没问题，我不怕外币，反正很多海淘机会
<freeflying> eexpress, 你看
<eexpress> 唉。 gfrog 这么相信你。。 freeflying 这小弟好。
<eexpress> freeflying: 有魅力啊。
 * gfrog 要不要在霓虹国薅ipad呢……
<iMadper> gfrog: 没保修....
<huntxu> gfrog: 你在霓虹？
<imtxc> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.168.6dLX33&id=19117129040&_u=i11tpk4a41c 哪个颜色好看点
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 现货 美国Timbuk2 D-Lux Messenger Bag 天霸邮差包豪华款S码-淘宝网
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃也去霓虹了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 右上
<freeflying> imtxc, 我出个给你吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 你的是 ubuntu 的那个？
<freeflying> imtxc, 是啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 很有个性的哦
<imtxc> freeflying: 那个是电脑包嘛，不适宜平时背哇
<freeflying> imtxc, 绝版的,有ubuntu logo的
<gfrog> huntxu: imtxc 转运啦
<gfrog> imtxc: HK的有保修？
<imtxc> gfrog: 啥？
<gfrog> imtxc: 又发错了……
<imtxc> gfrog: 有发票就给保修啊
<gfrog> iMadper: HK的有保修嘛？
<freeflying> imtxc, 考虑考虑吧
<iMadper> gfrog: 没
<imtxc> iMadper: 有票给保的
<gfrog> iMadper: 那HK和霓虹国有区别么…… 霓虹国还便宜300羊，转运费都出来了
<iMadper> imtxc: hk的, 在大陆有保修?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不然丫又得上焦点访谈
<imtxc> iMadper: 当然啊，不是要有正规的收据
<iMadper> imtxc: 果然. gfrog http://site.douban.com/135655/widget/notes/6776503/note/283777649/
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【科普知识】苹果系列港版港行大陆保修政策!
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你丫的，靠google能办正事么？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 乃因该要我手机
<iMadper> 对于没有购机凭证和入关凭证的iPhone呢?苹果客服表示，这种情况下，按照当前政策如果在保修期内同样可以到苹果直营的零售店进行售后维修服务(例如北京西单和三里屯以及王府井店、上海浦东店等等)，普通的苹果授权店将无法进行此类维修服务。
<iMadper> 另外对于不带通讯功能的设备，例如iPad、iTouch和iMac等，苹果公司对正规渠道购买的设备实行全球保修政策。无论在哪个国家/地区均可在苹果的Apple Store(零售店)享受维修服务。   cc  gfrog
<imtxc> iMadper, gfrog 之前因为没保上了几天央视之后就有了
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞.
<iMadper> imtxc: 央视还是能做好事的
<imtxc> 星巴巴还没有降价！ iMadper
<gfrog> iMadper: 啧啧，好了，就在日本淘了，刚好准备买wifi版
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 星粑粑？
<iMadper> imtxc: 星巴巴说, 我的连锁店数量远超转播ccav的电视台数量.
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以完全不怕你
<imtxc> .....
<iMadper> imtxc: 或者, 星巴巴认为, 我们完全可以不做那些看新闻联播的sb的生意.
<imtxc> iMadper: 主要原因是有人卖肾买iｐｈｏｎｅ，单没人卖肾和咖啡的缘故吧
<gfrog> iMadper: 你看星巴巴的微博，那态度，完全就是不屌ccav啊 imtxc
<imtxc> freeflying: 记得之前乃给我发过一个包的链接来着
<imtxc> freeflying: 不对啊，我要收你的路由器啊……
<gfrog> imtxc: 路由在我这呢，不请客别想拿走了。
<iMadper> gfrog: 星巴克应该发一下自己的菜单, 然后@cctv
<imtxc> gfrog: 还扣着呢啊，怪不得侯总不联系我
<gfrog> iMadper: 反正我都是去薅买一送一
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 星鹿
<iMadper> gfrog: 喝两杯?!
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞!
<gfrog> iMadper: 请 adam8157 喝啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞.
 * imtxc 喝买一赠一/第二杯半价 的时候感觉好孤独啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天还有买一送一
 * adam8157 这就是认识土壕的好处
 * gfrog ……
<freeflying> gfrog, adam8157 来帮我改简历吧
<huzoubache> ubuntu有什么好用的qq推荐
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？！
<adam8157> 哈?!
<eexpress> 为啥你们老知道这些占便宜的事情？ gfrog adam8157
<adam8157> eexpress: 我不知道...
<gfrog> eexpress: http://www.smzdm.com/
<eexpress> 你告诉我的积分兑换啊。 adam8157
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 什么值得买 | 高性价比网购产品推荐_国内促销_海淘特价_商家优惠券
<adam8157> eexpress: gfrog 是辣妈羊毛党的成员, 产后综合症之一
<eexpress> ..
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> eexpress: 听说的
<imtxc> gfrog: 话说乃没有薅小交的那个自行车么
<gfrog> imtxc: 无爱，8周，我可没工夫天天刷卡玩，
<eexpress> 恩。妹子才喜欢占便宜。 adam8157
<gfrog> imtxc: 这种羊毛就交给 hamo 去薅吧
<eexpress> 额。哈皮回去了
<adam8157> 对 hamo才是薅羊毛高山!!!
<adam8157> 高手
<freeflying> eexpress, 你给 aron找小妹了啊
<eexpress> freeflying: 没。不是回去晚了麽。没机会带哈皮晚上出去。
<gfrog> eexpress: 啧啧
<onlylove> 这是要教aron学坏的节奏？
<freeflying> eexpress, 你肯定是故意回去晚了吧
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 缺个好用的PDF阅读器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452305 evince怎么替换字体？宋体的文档我希望用wqy替换掉，成功过一次，只是重装没了。能够修改gama也行！ 经常需要加个书签什么的，还得回win。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xw712 — 2013-11-18 16:25
<eexpress> freeflying: 那不是。晚点3小时啊。那破东航。
<onlylove> freeflying: 你信么
<eexpress> 本来带哈皮去学校边上，
<eexpress> onlylove: momo。你有啥意见了？
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> eexpress: 我看你狡辩
<onlylove> eexpress: 啥意见没有
<eexpress> 。。下次，蛋蛋噶嘛来了，我带他去。让他回去证明给你看吧。lol
<freeflying> eexpress, 我去你都不请我
<eexpress> 是啊。2次。你不周六周日来。
<eexpress> 额。侯总，你老板，该你请吧。
<onlylove> 下次去张家界玩是不是直接找ee好了
<^k^> 新 Deepin • Linux Deepin添加台灣地區鏡射(mirror)支援 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452306 承台灣自由軟體實驗室之鼎力支持，Linux Deepin現面向台灣地區用戶提供軟體庫鏡射服務。台灣地區用戶可以在深度軟體中心的『偏好設定-軟體檔案庫』中選擇相應的地址，即可開始使用這一鏡射服務。 新增镜像服务.png 目前該鏡射
<eexpress> onlylove: 乖。
<^k^> ─> 服務支援HTTP及FTP協議的連接，地址分別如下： http://free.nchc.org.tw/deepin/ ftp://free.nchc.org.tw/deepin/ Linux Deepin致 …
<gfrog> happyaron: 回来了？
<onlylove> http://cn.bing.com/search?q=%E6%94%AF%E4%BB%98%E5%AE%9D%E6%94%B6%E8%B4%B9&FORM=Z9LH8
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 支付宝收费 - 必应 Bing
<RainFlying> onlylove: 浏览器上 m.alipay.com 然后就绕过了。。。 支付宝这是要全力发展客户端业务啊。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 手机支付宝 (@ alipay.com)
<onlylove> http://news.qq.com/a/20131117/003967.htm
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 年轻父母4万元叫卖亲生儿 称实在养不起(图)_新闻_腾讯网
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求教：USB-serial驱动无法正确安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452308 大家好， 我用的是OK6410开发板 系统是Ubuntu12.04，Linux内核为3.0.2-29。 我用lsmod | grep usbserial，发现usb转串口的驱动没有安装，于是按照以下步骤进行安装： $ cd ~ $ sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-source $ cp /usr/src/linux-source-3.2.0.t
<^k^> ─> ar.bz2 . $ bunzip2 linux-source-3.2.0.tar.bz2 $ tar xf linux-source-3.2.0.tar $ cd ~/linux-source-3.2.0 $ make oldconfig $ make prepare $ ma …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37273
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 三一和中联重科背后的网络间谍战
<happyaron> gfrog: 嗯啊
<vipzrx> 自己大意，在机子上有nginx的时候，安装了apache
<vipzrx> 按照这个帖子安装的bugzilla， 整个过程没有报错。现在在地址栏中输入server的地址，报错
<vipzrx> http://blog.csdn.net/lifangning/article/details/8220297
<^k^> vipzrx ⇪ ti: 在Ubuntu 12.04上安装Bugzilla 4 - lifangning的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
 * adam8157 修了一个upstream 的pci bug, 开森!!!!!
<gfrog> adam8157: 请客吧
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: https://github.com/juju/charm-championship 快让 hamo 来薅这个羊毛
<iMadper> gfrog: +1
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: juju/charm-championship · GitHub
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教13.10安装后的图形界面问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452309 13.10server安装后是命令行方式操作的，哪位大侠能指导下需要怎么操作，能够通过图形方式进行操作啊？ 我做了下面的步骤，但是还是无法启动图形界面： 1、安装GNOME桌面管理器 sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg xfont* gnome gdm 2、安装轻量级
<^k^> ─> 图形环境 sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg x-windows-system-core openbox 3、安装全新的图形桌面 sudo apt-get install ubuntu-d …
 * gfrog 妈蛋，写文档写了一半去吹水，结果忘了思路了……
<adam8157> lol
<iMadper> lol
<happyaron> lol
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6436482/
<gfrog> vipzrx: [Mon Nov 18 16:54:10 2013] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:81 has no VirtualHosts
<gfrog> vipzrx: 你配置文件有问题
<vipzrx> 具体的呢？
<vipzrx> 我只是想搭建一个bugzilla，完全按照那个帖子来的
<gfrog> vipzrx: 具体你妹，谁知道你配置文件咋写的
<vipzrx> 只是自己的机子上之前有，nginx
<vipzrx> gfrog:  你的是什么系统？ ubuntu 12.04 吗？
<vipzrx> 配置文件在哪里？
<gfrog> vipzrx: 反正我没看到你贴的那个blog里哪里说81端口的问题了。
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6436444/
<imtxc> 对了，ripple  的钱还没兑现出来呢。。
<imtxc> 去看看有没有涨价
<gfrog> imtxc: 我擦…… 狡猾狡猾地
<vipzrx> 我理解的是nginx在跑着，我再启动apache ，就指定到81端口了
<imtxc> lol
 * adam8157 呆湾的编译服务器只有24cores, 不给力
<gfrog> imtxc: 涨了好多……
<gfrog> imtxc: 2020/17.1 = 118.13
<imtxc> gfrog: 哟～
<imtxc> 赞
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
 * adam8157 不看好
<vipzrx> gfrog:  我的81端口的问题，你觉得该怎么解决？
<vipzrx> 我现在想先完全卸载nginx
<gfrog> vipzrx: 停了nginx
<vipzrx> 改用什么命令
<vipzrx> 命令是什么？听nginx
<vipzrx> 停
<gfrog> adam8157: 多了40多羊呢……
<gfrog> iMadper: freeflying 扣款了，大概已经发货了
<vipzrx> $ ps aux |grep nginx
<vipzrx> jb        8455  0.0  0.0  13588   976 pts/1    S+   17:07   0:00 grep --color=auto nginx  gfrog：
<vipzrx> 这样的结果，nginx停了吗？
<hceasy> GTK 还有32的lib库  ？？
<hceasy> 。。。。。。。。。。
<hceasy> 真痛苦啊啊。。
<hceasy> 校园网为何同步速度也慢 。
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞.
<vipzrx> 我办nginx 和apache都卸载了，输入server的IP。还是会出现nginx的欢迎接卖弄
<vipzrx> 界面
<iMadper> hceasy: 你没选择正确的源.
<iMadper> hceasy: 我以前在学校用上海交大, 很快的
<hceasy> iMadper: 我一直用的中科大
<onlylove> vipzrx: 如果80被占用，不管是apache还是nginx都起不来
<hceasy> iMadper:   sjtu 现在官方源里貌似没有带
<iMadper> hceasy: 读不懂这句话...
<happyaron> vipzrx: 停了
<onlylove> happyaron: 给我想个办法，让我打消买单反的想法
 * adam8157 check了几遍, positive
<adam8157> 哈哈哈哈
<happyaron> onlylove: 你用单反能拍出多好的效果，比用卡片机好多少？
<happyaron> onlylove: 说的是个人水平
<onlylove> happyaron: 包括卡片机
<jusss> adam8157: linux下的多线程都是用pthread吗？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我用单反肯定比卡片强，现在我不想花钱买相机，问题是这个
<adam8157> jusss: 不都是
<happyaron> onlylove: 卡片机我不知道咋说，但是如果技术很一般就没必要单反了，买了也是白扯。
<happyaron> onlylove: 额。那就看你买相机的话，钱包会不会先紧张后受伤了……
<jusss> adam8157: 记着以前这里有人喷linux的多线程。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我怕我哪天一冲动就买了……
<hceasy_> iMadper:  libgtk-x11-2.0.so  这个是gtk2.0 里的库 么 ？
<onlylove> happyaron: 那东西其实对我来说没多大意思
<iMadper> hceasy_: 你 问 错 人 了. 不过, 我猜应该是
<jusss> onlylove: 买单反为啥不买rmbp
<onlylove> jusss: 我为毛要买rmbp
<happyaron> onlylove: 没有rmbp买单反意义不大……
<onlylove> jusss: 我有laptop，但是我没dslr
<jusss> onlylove: 好看呀
<hceasy_> iMadper: inode那个老掉牙的客户端一直问我要这个  我不知到该装32 的gtk 还是装2.0 的gtk
<happyaron> onlylove: 其他本的屏幕，不需要那分辨率……
<onlylove> jusss: 好看……好看你应该买vaio
<iMadper> hceasy_: 用yah3c
<jusss> onlylove: osx可以装x呀，
<onlylove> happyaron: 卡片就没手动这点我受不了
<iMadper> hceasy_: 别用官方的客户端. 那个就是个垃圾.
<hceasy_> iMadper:  试过 不行
<iMadper> hceasy_: 啥学校?
<gfrog> adam8157: happyaron 我U的i386 kernel 能关掉PAE么？
<iMadper> hceasy_: 你们自己修改协议了?
<onlylove> jusss: 要毛osx装，我一个openbox够你玩的
<hceasy_> iMadper: 南阳理工
<adam8157> gfrog: 自己关
<happyaron> gfrog: 自己关吧
<iMadper> gfrog: 可以呀
<happyaron> gfrog: 找 adam8157 编译一个
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就不知道了
<hceasy_> iMadper: yah3c 在我这里提示版本过低。
<iMadper> hceasy_: 哦, 那就不知道了.
<iMadper> hceasy_: linux1x也不行?
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以我这几天看着地铁里面的相机广告特烦
<happyaron> onlylove: 有钱人
<onlylove> happyaron: 没钱
<hceasy_> iMadper: 目前就学校给的那个行
<happyaron> onlylove: 像我就没动心过
 * iMadper 一直觉得, 没妹子, 就没必要买相机...
<hceasy_> iMadper: 现在就是拼那些该死的lib了
<gfrog> adam8157: happyaron 我是问有没有kernel cli之类的
<onlylove> happyaron: 到现在为止没在北京赚到钱，还是倒贴状态
<happyaron> gfrog: 不知道
<iMadper> hceasy_: 那你就装吧...
<happyaron> onlylove: 那先赚钱吧，至少扭亏之后再考虑买
<hceasy_> iMadper: 刚刚提示的那个库  真蛋疼 貌似没32 的。
<iMadper> hceasy_: 怎么可能没有32的...
<hceasy_> iMadper: 而且网速也超级恶心现在。
<iMadper> hceasy_: 如果有64的话, 就有32的
<hceasy_> iMadper: 原来的名字叫ia32-libgtk-xxxxx  现在找不到了。
<hceasy_> apt里面补全也没有。
<jusss> onlylove: 你在北京房租一月多少？
<onlylove> jusss: 我住的一千多啊，你打算做啥
<gfrog> adam8157: happyaron 好像真没有选项关
<jusss> onlylove: 没事，只是问问，我想如果我去北京的话得计算下房租之类的问题
<onlylove> jusss: 这个……看你想住啥样的，如果要床位这种，地方还偏的话不贵的
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • aria2c下载手动中断后,忘记原链接如何续传 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452312 如题,文件太大,下一半手动断掉后, 过一段时间想接上,忘记url了～ 怎么办...... 统计信息: 发表于 由 needle — 2013-11-18 17:29
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6436576/ 说我没有权限？
 * iMadper 如果家不在北京, 绝对没有勇气来北京找工作. 
<imtxc> 貌似还有个 github账户，可惜没有代码。。。
 * iMadper 算上所有的helloworld, iMadper 写的代码还不到1000行. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 卖萌呢？
<iMadper> imtxc: 没. 实话.
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃有github账户不，也去薅那个羊毛吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么弄? 要写代码才行吧? golang不会呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 得2013年5月之前注册的账户，而且里面有项目就可以
<imtxc> iMadper: 只要有任何项目就可以的
<iMadper> imtxc: 啊? 我去看看去
<adam8157> 忘了cc stable list了
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，挺划算啊，我刚换来了100软妹子，还剩点儿呢，留着里面玩
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说这个: https://github.com/juju/charm-championship ?
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: juju/charm-championship · GitHub
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是这个，稍等
<iMadper> adam8157: 等我看看代码, 帮你acked-by一下
<imtxc> iMadper: http://zillat.com/index.php?app=weiba&mod=Index&act=postDetail&post_id=193
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: 对于GitHub用户赠送2020或4040的XRP Ripple讨论吧 - Zilla Talk
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果家里有像样的工作，打死不出门找工作
<hceasy_> 这个神码鬼玩意儿的GTK 库啊啊。。。。。。。。。。。草。。。 名字改成什么了  谁把他包养了啊啊。。。破inode这种逆天的程序做死啊啊有没有。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 不一定家里, 不过, 北上我是都不去的.
 * gfrog 如果国外有地儿要我，死活不留帝都
<hrzhu> 2020 XRP Ripple 是什么东西
<hceasy_> 他大爷的。。。
<onlylove> gfrog: 壕都要肉翻了？
<adam8157> iMadper: 拜maintainer
 * imtxc 下班
<jyf> iMadper: 你丫不是在帝都me
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37275
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 比特币突破600美元
<onlylove> 比特币到底为毛这么贵
<gfrog> iMadper: 抱maintainer大腿
<iMadper> jyf: 前面不是有个假设嘛..
<iMadper> gfrog: lol~ 乖~
 * adam8157 来自未来的patch, 长期占据patchwork的一楼  https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/2646931/
<gfrog> iMadper: 我发个rm -rf /，你给merge一下？
<iMadper> gfrog: 没问题! 发我 linux-efi来吧
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37274
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 澳大利亚监听印尼总统的手机
<gfrog> iMadper: 啧啧
<iMadper> gfrog: 我直接给你reviewed-by
<iMadper> gfrog: 直接弄成 init="rm -rf /"
<gfrog> adam8157: 尼玛，2040年……
<jyf> iMadper: 跟我做邻居好了
<jyf> onlylove: btc匿名的 至少对富人来说 用来避税不错 比买房子好
<adam8157> akong: 发现你老偷窥我
<iMadper> jyf: 我还没有remote的工作呀
<onlylove> happyaron: linux对ritena有驱动否
<freeflying> adam8157, 有发啥干货了啊
<jyf> iMadper: 我是说来南方
<jyf> iMadper: 去杭州上海
<iMadper> jyf: 想去二线城市.
<onlylove> happyaron: retina
<jyf> iMadper: 杭州就算二线了 你要去我黄山这种6,7线城市也可以
<adam8157> freeflying: 修了个pci的regression
<akong> adam8157, .procmailrc  :0 c:
<akong> adam8157, 长期监控
<adam8157> 卧槽
<adam8157> 那以后要多review一遍才敢发
<hrzhu> 杭州不是号称房价比上海还高吗
<adam8157> akong: momo
<hrzhu> 我对杭州的印象是市区很小 出租车很少
<akong> adam8157, 我是想向你学习
<jyf> 杭州电动车多 呵呵
<adam8157> akong: 休的臊我
<jyf> 还可以去西湖附近的山里去住
<jyf> 杭州还是蛮有前途的 我比较看好
<akong> adam8157, 而且我也在做一些PCI驱动， hotplug, multiple-func的东西
<adam8157> akong: gaoji
<gfrog> freeflying: 原来你们又重来了……
<freeflying> gfrog, sigh
<freeflying> gfrog, 这回是ante在干了
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 一周一次啊，真是坑爹项目
<freeflying> gfrog, 尼玛不然我咋急着找工作啊
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 去 adam8157 组吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 这样下去我明年也回不了家
<adam8157> 某人记得给我推荐费
<adam8157> lol
 * palomino|working 轻抚 adam8157 
<adam8157> akong: 还是贵司develop drive好, bugfix drive没意思
 * adam8157 爱抚 palomino|working 
<palomino|working> ...
 * palomino|working 低头说:别这样，让人看见了不好
<gfrog> adam8157: 要求真高
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿找到好机油了？
<palomino|working> 累啊 gfrog
<palomino|working> 四海之内皆机油 gfrog
<akong> adam8157, ubuntu给钱多，这是关键
<adam8157> akong: 被土壕公司和国内互联网公司完爆
<gfrog> adam8157: akong 我U的qemu竟然还支持 cpu64-rhel6 这种type， lol
<akong> gfrog, 你们有专门做 qemu/kvm开发 的不？
<gfrog> akong: 有吧，
<gfrog> akong: 也可能没有
<akong> gfrog, 那没有啥应用kvm的产品 服务？
<adam8157> akong: BS你, 你用html发信, 被pci和main list 退信了
<gfrog> akong: Openstack啊
<akong> adam8157, 我刚把gmailweb设置了。。。
<adam8157> akong: 其实你有MIME alternative的, 没认出来, 看来list也得被鄙视
 * adam8157 下班
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 戴尔开售XPS 13开发人员版：采用Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452314 戴尔已经开售旗下采用Ubuntu Linux操作系统和第四代Intel酷睿处理器(代号Haswell)的轻薄触控本——XPS 13 Developer Edition。该笔记本的代号为Sputnik，配备了13.3英寸的触屏，并且运行Ubuntu 12.04操作系统。其售价为1250美元起，美国地区已
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 急，求助啊，拨号和固定IP问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452316 我有一台Ubuntu服务器做代理 三个网卡，一块是接外网192.168.88.8 一块是给子网用，192.168.100.1 还有一块是准备接固定IP，给外面的人用 现在有个问题，我固定IP设置以后，ping不通，后来发现我把内网的192.168.100.1禁掉貌似
<jusss> 咋都没在。。。
<jusss> 对线程和进程迷糊了，谁讲解下
<x007007007> 线程是轻量的，应为共用内存，进程是linux系统下fork出来的，每个都有独立的内存空间，每个进程都有一个独立的pid
<x007007007> 线程是都在一个进程里跑，进程之间通信比较麻烦，线程可以互相访问对方的变量
<jusss> x007007007: 感觉好复杂的样子
<x007007007> 一个线程崩溃了，进程也就挂了，其他的线程也就死定了，如果一个进程挂了，其他的进程通常不受影响
<jusss> x007007007: 比如一个简单的hello world,那么编译后执行，就是只有一个线程？
<x007007007> jusss:你这样理解，如果一个进程是你的电脑，那么线程就是你的这个进程电脑的进程
<x007007007> 没有线程，线程是第三方实现的
<jusss> x007007007: pthread_join()经常用来阻塞main()吗？
<jusss> x007007007: 每个程序都至少有一个线程，网上说的
<x007007007> linux?
<jusss> x007007007: 难道win和linux在这不一样？
<x007007007> ...问你个问题，一个线程的话，你要pthead做何用
<x007007007> 你要多线程，至少要两个才有意义吧
<jusss> x007007007: 不是很明白main()里的pthread_join()的作用是什么，pthread_join是用来阻塞线程的，那main就是主线程？pthread_join是用来阻塞main的？
<x007007007> 有源码我瞅瞅吗
<x007007007> 我好久都没写过c了
<jusss> x007007007: 等，我贴下
<x007007007> 不要贴这里啊
<jusss> x007007007: http://code.bulix.org/6u9i2n-85020?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<x007007007> 等待线程退出，防止线程没跑完，进程就退了
<one_year_love> hello
<^k^> one_year_love:点点点.  20:01 
<jusss> x007007007: 那main()是一个线程吗？
<x007007007> main是一个函数
<x007007007> 线程实在执行时才存在的，main仅仅是执行的逻辑
<jusss> x007007007: pthread_join()：阻塞当前的线程，直到另外一个线程运行结束
<jusss> x007007007: main(){write(1,"hi",2);}这个算一个线程吗
<x007007007> 这是一行文字，运行的时候泡在一个进程里，如果你非说他是一个线程，我也没法反驳你，就好像说两个人在fuck，你非说有两具骨架在做运动一样。。
<x007007007> 其实仅仅是贴了个照片，他们没有在动
<jusss> x007007007: 感觉好复杂。。。一点看不懂
<jusss> x007007007: http://linux.sheup.com/linux/linux5115.htm
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: Pthread 与 Linux - Linux - Linux教程
<jusss> x007007007: 在程序开始的时候, 系统创建了一个主线程, 又用pthread_create创建了一个新的子线程, 这样, 两个线程同时运行, 向屏幕上打印东西
<x007007007> 然后呢？main仅仅是你的程序中的一部分，进程，线程是程序运行是才创建决定的
<x007007007> main是不是一个进程？这个问题有问题
<jusss> x007007007: 那main()这个函数编译后执行时，是不是会创建一个线程？
<lqi> freeflying: ping
<freeflying> lqi, pong
<lqi> freeflying: Funda Wang现在还在i18n圈混么？
<freeflying> lqi, 不太清楚
<lqi> freeflying: ok
<lucky__> 那个android sdkshi什么有人知道吗
<jusss> lucky__: Software Development Kit
<lucky__> jusss: 我用安卓模拟器时候看到的 让我配置我没理它
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 拨号和固定ip，多网卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452317 我有一台Ubuntu服务器做代理 三个网卡，一块是从光纤接过来的路由器拨号分配的192.168.88.8 一块是给子网用，192.168.100.1 还有一块是光纤接出来的固定IP，给外面的人用 现在有个问题，我固定IP设置以后，ping不通，后来发现我把内网
<^k^> ─> 的192.168.100.1禁掉貌似能ping通了， 192.168.100.1下面接了好多机子的，我觉得是被分流了。 想问下我该怎么设 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 每天就是升级 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452318 每天就是升级，还好，没有死机重装。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luanqh — 2013-11-18 20:39
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 在老毛桃菜单上加上ubuntu要怎么弄 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452319 我试过这个下面这个方法 系统解压到了ubuntu目录下 title[47]启动ubuntu kernel /ubuntu/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper file=/cdrom/ubuntu/preseed/ubuntu.seed ro qu
<GODDOG-telephone> 寂静
<lqi> 谁那里还有getpo 0.5.3的备份？谢谢 (po2html, html2po)
<dshuang> test
<^k^> dshuang:点点点.  21:10 
<dshuang> file block missing size, assume 8192是什么意思？
<dshuang> 问大侠
<dshuang> 谢谢！
<x007007007> 有人玩manaworld吗
<dshuang> 请问“file block missing size, assume 8192“是什么意思？ 文件块大小缺失，当成8192?
<dshuang> 具体含义还是不懂
<dshuang> if any person can help me, thanks
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • usb无线网卡驱动编译不通过求解答！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452320 由于装的64位网卡驱动编译不了，求助，以下是错误的信息 rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715/os_dep/linux/usb_intf.c rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715/os_dep/linux/xmit_linux.c rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715/os_dep/osdep_service.c
<^k^> ─> rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715/runwpa rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715/wlan0dhcp rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715 Au …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • [问题]关于grub2启动安全设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452321 让grub2必须用户名/密码才可以编辑启动菜单，必须使用用户名/密码才能进入grub2命令行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 minlorry — 2013-11-18 21:51
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • android手机登陸ubuntu論壇必備軟件呀tapatalk http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452323 不知道大家有過這個軟件木，登陸ubuntu論壇看帖發帖非常方便 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkpro.activity Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-11-18 22:07
<stock-cn> 大家好
<stock-cn> 我又回来了
<^{^> 哪个  dns 比较好
<stock-cn> 好久不见哦
<^k^> stock-cn:点点点.  22:08 
<stock-cn> 最近有好玩的吗
<^{^> 除了  bind 之外
<stock-cn> bind?
<stock-cn> 玩什么的
<^{^> 。。。。。。。
<railly> railly: /usr/share/emacs24/site-lisp/slime/slime.elc:Error: Dont konw how to compile nil
<railly> 在ubuntu ，emacs装了slime之后，打开emacs就直接这样了，怎么回事儿啊
<^{^> 我感觉这里完全 helpless
<^{^> 还不如解散算凌
<^{^> 了
<adam8157> gfrog: mellanox是个啥公司
<adam8157> freeflying: ^^
<stock-cn> empathy里面如何使用QQ？
<gfrog> adam8157: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mellanox_Technologies
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: Mellanox Technologies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<adam8157> gfrog: 咋样?
<gfrog> adam8157: 我哪知道
<gfrog> adam8157: 以色列的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 是了，主要做网络设施的公司啊，也有OS服务
<adam8157> gfrog: 有个猎头找过来
<gfrog> adam8157: 国内么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 国内没意思啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 比C社大啊，1500人，纳斯达克上市，上个财年净利润111M
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu安装samba服务器时候的问题，求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452324 QQ截图20131118220808.png 怎么办啊····好郁闷 统计信息: 发表于 由 ununtu菜鸟 — 2013-11-18 22:11
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，其实以色列人的企业应该不错的。犹太人很厉害
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦, 是他家hr
<gfrog> adam8157: 帝都的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，去米帝搞datacenter吧， https://careers-mellanox.icims.com/jobs/1517/systems-engineer/job
<adam8157> 回说对国内机会不感兴趣了, 万一他说给我relocation呢 哈哈
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Careers Center - Systems Engineer
<adam8157> gfrog: 帝都, 10人R&D team
<gfrog> adam8157: 目测都是做switch的
<adam8157> gfrog: 做啥都行啊
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<adam8157> gfrog: gfrog_ http://v2ex.com/t/89677#reply30
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Filco Minila Air 入手与开箱 - V2EX
 * gfrog_ Minila 有线版 899， Minila Air蓝牙版本：999
<gfrog_> adam8157: 土壕，你入一枚吧
<adam8157> gfrog_: 不喜欢67的
<adam8157> gfrog_: 准备忽悠我老板买
<adam8157> gfrog_: 脚盆买840
<adam8157> 卖
<adam8157> gorobot_hamo_: 擦
<mao_> 擦
<prajnazc> hello
<prajnazc> ?
<^k^> prajnazc:点点点.  00:53 
<knownbad> Hola.
<peterCN>   - -
<peterCN>  都不求睡觉？
<prajnazc> 这个服务器地址是怎么回事？
<prajnazc> server   : hubbard.freenode.net [Pittsburgh, PA, US]
<prajnazc>  server   : card.freenode.net [Washington, DC, USA]
<prajnazc> 有空的话，帮忙看看这个帖子吧， http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=452325
<^k^> prajnazc ⇪ ti: ubuntu12.04下安装程序时install.sh出了问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<alvin_rxg> 肏，關我屁事啊
<knownbad> 不知道你说什么服务器。
<prajnazc> 额，帮忙看看呗
<knownbad> 哇，进来上火哦。
<prajnazc> 那个不用管啦
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 怎么了？   需要抱抱吗？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: Take it easy.
<knownbad> 咦，跑了？   可以加个 sh xxx 看看。
<prajnazc> 右边那一列账号全是当前在线的么？
<knownbad> 是滴。
<prajnazc> 全是国内用户
<prajnazc> ？
<prajnazc> 刷新一下就吊线了
<liuyix> 夜深人静。。。
<gzgebjgd> alvin_rxg: graz太多漂亮女孩了
<gzgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 啧啧
<gzgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和德国妹子风格不一样
<knownbad> 松鼠好似郁闷中？
<knownbad> 是不是不举了？
<gzgebjgd> knownbad: graz的女孩真的不错
<gzgebjgd> knownbad: 刚才超市去买水看到一个 我都惊了
<gzgebjgd> knownbad: 眼前就是一亮
<gzgebjgd> knownbad: 你懂得
<knownbad> What is graz?
<^k^> knownbad: define:graz? |Graz| (/ˈɡræts/ or /ˈɡrɑːts/; German pronunciation: [ˈɡʁaːt͡s]; Slovene: Gradec, Hungarian: Grác) is the second-largest city in Austria after Vienna and the |...|
<gzgebjgd> knownbad:奥地利城市
<knownbad> Oh, 那你没去搞个混雪儿？
<gzgebjgd> knownbad: 太晚了 下辈子把
<knownbad> 我老婆总是想生个混血儿。
<knownbad> 我一样回她，太晚了下辈子吧。
<gzgebjgd> knownbad: 脸是好看  但是 我看到了后身   屁股太大了
<gzgebjgd> knownbad: 或者说盆骨太大
<alvin_rxg> 或者說狐臭？
<knownbad> 盆骨大好生啊。
<knownbad> 你幸福了。
<knownbad> 别性爱时放个屁就好了。
<alvin_rxg> what is gzgebjgd
<^k^> alvin_rxg: define:gzgebjgd not defined.
<alvin_rxg> what is gzgebjgd ?
<knownbad> gebjgd in graz?
<alvin_rxg> what is ^k^
<^k^> alvin_rxg: define:^k^ Upcoming shows, pressroom, fanzine, list of artists, FAQ, news, and BBS.
<^k^> alvin_rxg: define:gzgebjgd ? not defined.
<alvin_rxg> where is knownbad
<darklamp> ^k^ suse好还是Ubuntu好
<^k^> darklamp, 如果我必须选择一个，我picksuse Ubuntu的好。  07:28 
<darklamp> ^k^ picksuse?
<^k^> darklamp, 你说的是谁？  07:31 
<darklamp> Suse
<darklamp> ^k^suse
<darklamp> ^k^好吧我问错问题了
<^k^> darklamp, 你是一个完美主义者吗？  07:37 
<^k^> darklamp, 你赚了很多他人的sacrafices？  07:38 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-19
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • glGo的deb包为何无法安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452327 我的系统是ubuntu studio13.10 我在http://www.pandanet.co.jp/English/glgo/download.html下载的gigo1.4.1的deb包， 双击在软件中心无法安装。 然后我在终端用命令安装： lomandv@lomandv-Lenovo-IdeaPad-Y470:~/下载$ sudo dpkg -i glGo-1.4.1.deb (正在读取数据库 ... 系统
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46055/opensource-is-not-safe
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 微软: 开源软件没有闭源的安全 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 微软又开始来例假了
<freeflying> onlylove, 至少开源软件绝大多数是一坨坨
<onlylove> freeflying: 私有软件，我给你埋个backdoor，你给我挖出来？
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46052/top-500-computers
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ “天河二号”蝉联全球最快超级计算机 - 开源中国社区
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7下双系统装完后，没有错误提示，重启后直接进入win7， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452329 boot loader 安装在单独的 /boot 下，求指教，谢谢 Sent from my Find 5 using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 lion_heart — 2013-11-19 9:16
<onlylove> 不知道这货能效咋样
<freeflying> onlylove, who cares
<onlylove> freeflying: 从爱德华的泄密可以看到，你不care
<freeflying> onlylove, 这个恰好说明了你所谓的privacy都是bullshit
<freeflying> onlylove, big brother一直在看着你
<onlylove> freeflying: 那什么不是bullshit呢
<freeflying> onlylove, 没有
<onlylove> freeflying: 那不就完了
<freeflying> onlylove, 除非你像野人样生活在深山老林里
<onlylove> freeflying: 真要那样没准还不错，至少空气啥的没污染，土壤就不好说了
<onlylove> freeflying: 你不是这两天在霓虹呼吸新鲜空气呼吸多了不习惯吧
<freeflying> onlylove, 只是告诉你个事实
<onlylove> freeflying: 我一直都知道啊
<October21> onlylove: 你这样是要和RMS一样过日子的节奏啊
<onlylove> October21: 我只是被各种你在网上的访问记录都会创建一条指向公司的电子记录这种不知道怎么说的东西烦死了
<onlylove> October21: 就好象公司的过滤器很牛似的
<onlylove> freeflying: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37277
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 安全专家因跳伞事故不幸丧生
<onlylove> 又一个
<October21> 希望别人保护隐私是不现实的，还是得自己动手
<onlylove> October21: 你没那能力
<October21> onlylove: 所以我不庸人自扰
<onlylove> October21: 那乃的意思是我庸人自扰？
<onlylove> October21: 我只是评价下微软的某个高管而已
<October21> 谁在乎我的信息呢？我才是庸人
<onlylove> October21: 如果我在这个频道连这点权利都没，那我可以撤了
<October21> onlylove: 我的意思是我是普通人所以不太在乎这
<October21> 可能我的话有歧义
<October21> 我的说话方式有问题，抱歉。现在我要去上课了
<Niac> 讨论不是应该冷静的找论据吗
<linuxlearn435> goodmoring
<freeflying> gfrog, 这破vagrant我这里从没成功运行过
<liuyix> 靠，我竟然用ipv6上的....
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 服务器文件读写权限控制 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452331 有一个项目与别的公司合作，需要开放我方系统源码给对方。 系统源码放在我们的服务器上，然后给对方提供可以从外网访问我们服务器的账号密码，让其具有上传、修改、编译的权限，以及指定目录下文件的下载权限（其它目录不
<^k^> ─> 允许下载）。 这是否可以做到？ 先行谢过各位。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiushui_90 — 2013-11-19 9:51
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 我都没试过，一直用virt-manager来着
<imtxc> 早 iMadper freeflying huntxu
<liuyix> 折腾了下irc客户端，smuxi界面比xchat好些
<RainFlying> liuyix: 我用 IceChat
<RainFlying> 和 Textual
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<liuyix> RainFlying: 哦，有截图吗，感觉图形界面的除了得多点几次鼠标，其他还好...
 * iMadper 用erc多年. 
<RainFlying> iMadper: Emacs 大牛！
<iMadper> RainFlying: 牛个蛋... emacs就是拿来用而已.
<iMadper> RainFlying: 用notepad多年的, 也不是notepad大牛呀
<liuyix> 开始时我为了装逼，用emacs写python代码，这一段时间换到了pycharm，发现我图样图森破了=。=
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃无视我
<October22> iMadper: 你太谦虚了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就顺手 @ 了几个人……
<liuyix> iMadper: 平时用emacs写代码还是码字？
<iMadper> liuyix: 聊天.
<iMadper> liuyix: 我不会写代码.
<iMadper> October22: ... ... 实话都不让人说了...
<October22> lol
<liuyix> iMadper: 嗯，我现在发觉emacs除了写代码，其他还好，org-mode灰常给里
<iMadper> liuyix: 说明你用的少.
<iMadper> liuyix: org-mode本身一般, 当你邮件, 代码, 工作, 都用emacs的时候, org-mode才有用
<October22> 长知识了
<October22> 我还想问org-mode的优势
<iMadper> liuyix: 比如, 别人给你一封邮件让你去做xx事情, 一个快捷键, 这里面的要求就进入你的org-mode里面的todo-list里面了.
<liuyix> iMadper: 代码=>工作 =。=
<iMadper> liuyix: 相反, 如果你用雷鸟之类的别的东西收邮件, 你就得自己手动去写todo entries
<liuyix> iMadper: 噢，确实，只是目前在学校好像还没有发邮件这方面需求==
<liuyix> iMadper: emacs潜力还是得挖掘，:-)
<iMadper> liuyix:没必要, 理解自己需要啥就够了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 安装USB转串口出错：FATAL: Error inserting pl2303 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452332 大家好， 我用的是OK6410开发板 系统是Ubuntu12.04，Linux内核为3.0.2-29。 我用lsmod | grep usbserial，发现usb转串口的驱动没有安装，于是按照以下步骤进行安装： $ cd ~ $ sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-source $ cp /usr/src/linux-sour
<^k^> ─> ce-3.2.0.tar.bz2 . $ bunzip2 linux-source-3.2.0.tar.bz2 $ tar xf linux-source-3.2.0.tar $ cd ~/linux-source-3.2.0 $ make oldconfig $ make pr …
<GODDOG-telephone> 512内存的奔腾机  推荐个系统吧
<void1> GODDOG-telephone, win98
<liuyix> iMadper: 嗯
<GODDOG-telephone> 哦 我想安装个linux的系统 或者unix
<iMadper> GODDOG-telephone: puppy linux
<iMadper> void1: 你太坏了...
<October22> 不要X可以吗？
<iMadper> liuyix: 所以, 我想知道, 你写python, emacs满足不了哪个功能?
<liuyix> GODDOG-telephone: 图形显卡怎么样？
<GODDOG-telephone> 集成的
<GODDOG-telephone> 学校的古董机 前几天才干掉联想慧盘
<onlylove> GODDOG-telephone: pentium +512M内存？
<GODDOG-telephone> 具体参数我也不清楚啦
<iMadper> GODDOG-telephone: 别管别的, 就puppy linux
<GODDOG-telephone> 哦
<iMadper> GODDOG-telephone: 不流畅, 不好用, 就来找我
<iMadper> GODDOG-telephone: 我就给你推荐dos.
<GODDOG-telephone> 好的  大神受教了
<onlylove> iMadper: 为毛不是slax或者dsl
<iMadper> onlylove: dsl, 闻所未闻. 不过puppy linux真的好用.
<GODDOG-telephone> dos有好用的shell吗？
<void1> 其实上个基本系统的debian或者centos就可以了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我觉得有512内存的机器，不可能是pentium吧？怎么也得p3
<October22> opengem
<iMadper> onlylove: p4吧.
<October22> freedos默认的
<GODDOG-telephone> 晕了
<liuyix> iMadper: 代码智能补全，refactor, coding style hint
<October22> 像apple ii
<iMadper> liuyix: http://tkf.github.io/emacs-jedi/
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Jedi.el - Python auto-completion for Emacs — Emacs Jedi 0.1.2 documentation
<void1> GODDOG-telephone, dos下也有gcc的，编译个bash应该不成问题
<GODDOG-telephone> 好的
<onlylove> void1: 你考虑下那U的能力，计算下编译时间
<October22> freedos下软件很丰富的
<onlylove> GODDOG-telephone: 到底是个啥样的CPU
<GODDOG-telephone> 奔腾
<onlylove> GODDOG-telephone: 奔腾是个家族好吧
<iMadper> liuyix: 重构, 怎么算是重构? 我的理解是, 重构不是要自己重新写代码吗?
<GODDOG-telephone> 貌似是4
<October22> GODDOG-telephone: 用PE看看
<void1> onlylove, 你以为bash要编多少时间
<void1> onlylove, 我用raspberry pi还一直编译呢
<onlylove> void1: 你用pentium 166编译下
<GODDOG-telephone> 电脑不在旁边  哦
<onlylove> void1: 他说奔腾，又没说几代的U
<GODDOG-telephone> 比树莓性能高点吧
<void1> onlylove, 512m内存的机器，你觉得是几代的奔腾
<October22> onlylove: 刚才多有冒犯，见谅
<void1> 比pi性能高多了
<onlylove> October22: 没啥，你咋又加了个数，刚不是21么
<GODDOG-telephone> winxp下的matlab7秒开
<onlylove> GODDOG-telephone: 靠，这机器不赖么
<GODDOG-telephone> 我记得性能指标之一
<onlylove> GODDOG-telephone: 几个核心
<onlylove> GODDOG-telephone: 难道是奔腾D
<GODDOG-telephone> 没看过  应该是单核
<liuyix> iMadper: 修改变量名，方法名，移动变量等等
<GODDOG-telephone> matlab7很老的版本了
<void1> onlylove, 一般512m内存的是p4
<void1> onlylove, 嘛，看来你没经历过那个时代
<onlylove> void1: 可能是p3
<void1> onlylove, p3 256
<onlylove> void1: 我有钱
<GODDOG-telephone> 电脑上还有并口存在
<liuyix> iMadper: emacs只要肯花时间调教，大多数pycharm的功能他都能搞出来
<iMadper> liuyix: http://rope.sourceforge.net/
<onlylove> void1: 我主板上插4根64
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: rope python refactoring library...
<GODDOG-telephone> 一代的内存条
<onlylove> GODDOG-telephone: ddr的？
<onlylove> GODDOG-telephone: 哦那一般p4跑不了了
<GODDOG-telephone> 这就不明白了
<iMadper> liuyix: http://www.jesshamrick.com/2012/09/18/emacs-as-a-python-ide/
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Emacs as a Python IDE - Jessica Hamrick
<onlylove> void1: 我从celeron 433玩过来的
<void1> onlylove, 小弟弟好 XD
<onlylove> October22: 你有些事不用介意，我有时候乱咬人
<onlylove> void1: 你从286过来的？有钱人那
<liuyix> iMadper: 这个就和组装机和一体机的差别类似，emacs是自己拼出来，pycharm是集成的，工作中你会感觉到二者是有差别的，emacs需要开始一段时间花精力去熟悉，而不能专注于coding
<liuyix> iMadper: 嗯，我之前也折腾了大概有几个月吧
<iMadper> liuyix: 用emacs是不愿意放弃自己的习惯.
<iMadper> liuyix: 别的工具, 配置出emacs的功能和快捷键, 实在是太难了
<onlylove> iMadper: 提问，组装机和一体机有区别么
<October22> October22: 我有时说话欠缺思考。上次的英语学习还没谢你呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 组装机买的时候费劲点儿.
<onlylove> iMadper: 装机的时候多欢乐
<iMadper> onlylove: 有些人会这么觉得.
<GODDOG-telephone> 组装机性能好些吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 我帮多数妹子装机的时候, 都觉得他们很不耐烦.
<liuyix> iMadper: 那是古老的IDE的事情了=。= pycharm,eclipse实际上都支持emacs的key-binding,而且还可以做巨多的调整
<onlylove> iMadper: 出了毛病修起来都比一体机方便，拆一体机多麻烦一件事情
<iMadper> GODDOG-telephone: 看你肯不肯出钱咯~
<GODDOG-telephone> 毕竟厂家考虑合作什么的
<iMadper> liuyix: eclipse能用我的emacs插件就行.
<GODDOG-telephone> 性价比高点
<liuyix> onlylove: 一体机是iMac那种
<GODDOG-telephone> 不过会配出来很孤立的机子
<onlylove> liuyix: 我知道啊，所以拆起来麻烦
<onlylove> liuyix: 比方内存松了，或者CMOS电池没电了，你要抱去维修站
<imtxc> iMadper: emacs 好用， erc 确实不好用
<iMadper> imtxc: emacs下面的irc客户端有五六种呢~
<iMadper> imtxc: 选择一个你喜欢的就好
<RainFlying> 如果考虑售后方便的话，买苹果的东西真是脑子被驴给踢了。
<October22> 很中肯啊
<RainFlying> 苹果的出了问题要你自己抱过去，Dell 的打个电话就带着备件上门了
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<liuyix> iMadper: onlylove : 问题是出问题的可能性有多大==
<iMadper> liuyix: 巨大.
<RainFlying> liuyix: 苹果的东西出问题的概率非常大，我同事的 iMac 24 寸，我就看他折腾了多少次了，后来换了一个 27 寸的。
<iMadper> liuyix: 如果让我用, 95%以上的可能性
<RainFlying> 我好像穿越了，是吧
<onlylove> liuyix: 自从上次号称坚若磐石的asus被我把主板电池摔松以后，再也不相信广告了
<liuyix> =。= 好吧，至少我现在用的还好，emacs的学习曲线搞得我有点累了
<GODDOG-telephone> 因为你们不上b站
<onlylove> liuyix: 你知道asus维修站问我要140啊
<October22> iMac刷机保不保修啊
<iMadper> ... 考虑到现在的uefi firmware固件这么多bug, 被我用的机器, 一定会各种变砖.
<RainFlying> onlylove: 人家说坚若磐石是指摔不坏吧，我老婆的 U36SD 摔了很多次，机身角落的地方都摔碎了，照样继续用。
<onlylove> liuyix: 没办法自己把本子拆零碎了重新装了下电池，啥事没有了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 靠，摔不坏，丫的电池摔松了，CMOS一直报警
<GODDOG-telephone> imac刷机是什么概念？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 屏幕和机身四个免角落全部都摔碎，导致屏幕都无法立着，用的时候还得用手托着。。。
<liuyix> 要折腾绝不折腾苹果==
<RainFlying> onlylove: 四个面
<onlylove> RainFlying: 淘宝买个壳子换上
<onlylove> RainFlying: 或者换新机器
<RainFlying> onlylove: 电池摔松了很正常啊，那个只是卡在里面没固定的。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 淘宝上只有两个面，而且没有银色的，已经停产了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 但是维修站要140啊……我郁闷啊……
<onlylove> RainFlying: 所以最后还是自己拆了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 后来去售后换了两个面顺便把被摔得坏道累累的硬盘给换了，然后现在还有两个面没换呢
<onlylove> RainFlying: 丫的主板设计，把CMOS藏在最里面，最后把主板摘下来才能换电池
<liuyix> 有事先走了==，emacs rules! Bye~
<onlylove> RainFlying: 得亏以前研究过怎么拆，不然麻烦了
 * onlylove 研究下一个笔记本买啥
<iMadper> onlylove: moleskin
<onlylove> iMadper: 你涮我……我买laptop
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • bash提示字符出现很慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452336 用ubuntu有一段时间了，打开终端的时候终端的提示符有时要等好久才能出现，但有时是正常的！ 终端提示符出现慢的时候光标还是动的（就是光标还是一闪一闪的），应该不是终端死掉了！ 这种情况一般我的解决办法是重启机器，重启机器
<iMadper> onlylove: 笔电...
<October22> test
<^k^> October22:点点点.  11:03 
<October22> test
<^k^> October22:点点点.  11:08 
<October22> thx ^k^
<vipzrx>  这里有人用libreoffice ?
<vipzrx> 从网页上复制带有图片的内容，只是显示链接，
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37282
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国防火墙漏风
<viktor> 很久沒來,冷清了
<iMadper> viktor: 多久没来?
<huntxu> gfrog: 合約機刷機會怎樣？
<iMadper> huntxu: 会没事.
<viktor> 3個月
<gfrog> huntxu: 安卓？ 没啥事吧
<iMadper> viktor: 那跟现在一样.
<viktor> oh,謝謝
<gfrog> huntxu: 安卓合约机又不机卡绑定，随便刷啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 骚年，你昨天多给我那4块钱比你自己刷卡的货币转换费还贵
<gfrog> iMadper: 你真心觉得自己没吃亏嘛？
<huntxu> gfrog: 機卡綁定啥意思，貌似合約寫了每個月會驗証的啊 =.=
<huntxu> gfrog: iMadper 不過我覺得所謂驗証應該就是sim卡上面一個小程序，和系統無關
<gfrog> huntxu: 那没关系吧，刷机又改不了IMEI
<huntxu> gfrog: 嗯
<iMadper> gfrog: 好象是xxx.1333333rmb, 实在是懒得打这么复杂.
<huntxu> gfrog: 可是刷了不保修
<gfrog> huntxu: 反正我认识的几个安卓党随便刷，无压力
<iMadper> gfrog: 手续费这么低...
<gfrog> huntxu: 嗯，但是可以再刷回原系统
<iMadper> gfrog: 我以为手续费2%呢..
<gfrog> iMadper: visa是1%
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦, 那也差不多了
<gfrog> iMadper: 小招奇葩点好像是1.5%
<iMadper> gfrog: 明天就到侯总手里了.
<huntxu> gfrog: 咋刷回來啊？
<iMadper> gfrog: 我的就是招行ae
<gfrog> huntxu: sorry，俺不知道
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃啥时候回来呀?
<gfrog> iMadper: 啊，AE是2%，最坑爹的
<gfrog> iMadper: 所以AE只能刷米刀
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦, 还好... 那我不就没亏嘛~~
<viktor> 手機再強大也是渣,所以我的lumia520 我的最愛
<gfrog> iMadper: ……
<huntxu> gfrog: =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: 为毛要刷机？
<iMadper> gfrog: 应该是7块钱手续费, 到你那里变成不到4rmb了
<iMadper> gfrog: 你不懂, android, 不刷机会死
<gfrog> iMadper: 好吧……
<huntxu> gfrog: 其實我也不想刷，我只想把google那堆服務弄進去
<iMadper> lol~
<iMadper> huntxu: gms安装器
<gfrog> iMadper: lol，水果党表示真心懒得刷机
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒懂
<iMadper> gfrog: 但是你们自动升级呀
<iMadper> huntxu: 搜这个软件嘛
<gfrog> huntxu: 不刷机不能root么？ google服务root了就能扔进去啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 我才不亂下東西啊 =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: root变成non-root很简单，有一键工具
<iMadper> huntxu: p! 我的, 联通版butterfly, 永乐gms安装器, 跑google play超级爽.
<viktor> lumia 業界良心(除了高端機)
<gfrog> iMadper: 昨天查了下我的4S折旧可以卖2500,纠结是不是卖掉去薅5s……
<iMadper> viktor: 等软件够用了再说.
<iMadper> gfrog: 看你需求.
<imtxc> gfrog: 赶紧卖了
<iMadper> gfrog: 不过, 添700换5c倒是很值
<viktor> 對我已經足夠了,O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<imtxc> gfrog: 5s 轻好多
<gfrog> viktor: 从来没用过Nokia的表示不理解为毛死抱着Nokia不放
<gfrog> imtxc: iMadper 我也这么感脚
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃的4s也是两年的合约机么，用到两年没有
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩, 添700, 换个新手机, 本来就不亏, 何况硬件还升级了
<gfrog> imtxc: 1年啊，然后坏了，然后换了新机，联通解了绑，然后还有11个多月的保修
<gfrog> iMadper: 不过我合约到期还是要继续续约的，到时候再0元换5s好了……
<viktor> 諾基亞----和很多大型開源項目都有關係,甚至很多技術最初來自諾基亞,並且 諾基亞 製造工藝 與用料 都是 業界頂尖的!!!
<gfrog> viktor: 你这话，主语换成google一样讲的通
<gfrog> viktor: 你这话，主语换成apple一样讲的通
<iMadper> 诺基亚的降噪麦克风专利是不错, 不过跟我有毛关系? 很多公司都有很多技术, 但是, 跟我没半毛钱关系.
<viktor> 這是事實 O__O"…
<iMadper> 换成fujitsu/nec/toshiba也能讲得通
<ofan> yooooooooooooooo
<iMadper> ofan: 早, 饭饭
<imtxc> ofan: yoyoyo
<imtxc> gfrog: 必须薅土豪金
<ofan> iMadper: 早
<ofan> 在家呆着好无聊
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭
<gfrog> imtxc: 不是土壕，我要低调。
<imtxc> gfrog: 买个土豪金，然后买个小米的外壳
<imtxc> gfrog: 套个红米的外套
<gfrog> imtxc: 我擦…… 我去金五星买个土壕金好了……
<iMadper> 用毛外壳... 自己糊两层环球时报就行了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的水果坏了……
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是... 刚买... 吗?
<viktor> 希望埃洛普成功問鼎 微軟 CEO 微軟技術世界頂尖,蘋果是開源界的小偷,不,大偷!
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，放着放着就关机了，弄回去换了
<iMadper> viktor: 苹果不少开源项目的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 换毛?! 直接退了买5c呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 5c 也没有好价
<iMadper> imtxc: 持币观望.
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚算了算，买 96 套餐的那个 5s 合约机，两年下来6000
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，持信用卡额度观望。。。。
<viktor> 應爲蘋果這些開源項目本來就是 開源社區的 勞動成果
<iMadper> viktor: 不喷oracle, 来喷苹果... 你这是果黑吧? llvm什么的, 苹果还是投资不少的
<viktor> 比如蘋果的瀏覽器引擎 webkit 是基於 kde 的konqueror 的khtml !
<viktor> llvm沒頻果 freebsd也會發展的.
<iMadper> viktor: 那怎么了? webkit比khtml成功. 苹果也付出努力了
<gfrog> viktor: 没了Nokia，QT会更好……
<iMadper> gfrog: +1
 * iMadper 没了nokia, kde会更濠
<iMadper> 好
<viktor> 這次 mac os x 完全免費 說明蘋果功力在硬件 不在軟件
<iMadper> viktor: 不不不, 说不通. ubuntu完全免费, 那你说c家的功力就不在distro上面了?
<freeflying> iMadper, 周末回去
<iMadper> freeflying: 赞土豪!
<freeflying> iMadper, 回家也土豪? 你还不天天土豪啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我回家做地铁, 两块钱.
<iMadper> freeflying: 你做飞机.
<iMadper> freeflying: 当然是你土豪了.
<viktor> 請不要把 閉源系統osx與開源項目混爲一談!
<freeflying> iMadper, 我也坐地铁
<iMadper> freeflying: 但是你也做灰鸡
<viktor> 至少 是 封閉系統osx
<freeflying> iMadper, 又不花钱
 * iMadper 丝毫不关心开放还是封闭. 能用就行
<iMadper> freeflying: 你买qc20i了没?
<freeflying> iMadper, 这个是啥啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 最新的, 降噪.
<iMadper> freeflying: bose
<freeflying> iMadper, 不买 了
<freeflying> iMadper, 正缺钱呢
<viktor> 現在看來osx的存在对用户来说毫无必要性!
<iMadper> freeflying: 那我把我的sony降噪借你用吧, 在我那里吃灰很久了
<viktor> 就是一个花花架子
<freeflying> iMadper, 要补交房子首付款
<iMadper> freeflying: 呃...
 * iMadper 买房终身无望... 因为傍不到富婆...
<viktor> 话说回来 中国没有一样数据产品是有国产能力的,更不要说商用芯片了...
<jyf> btc一夜之间翻了一倍
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？ 被认做2套了？
<viktor> 并且 unix构架的ios 说真的个人认为并不适合ARM的处理器...反而windows在ARM时代有着巨大的潜力与发展空间,我认为微软不遗余力移植windows到ARM平台,因为ARM平台才是windows的未来!
<huntxu> iMadper: 你沒刷機的話那堆定制機的軟件怎麽處理
<imtxc> freeflying: 土豪都买第二套了？
<viktor> x86 的未来我认为反而 是类unix的天下 wintel联盟土崩瓦解是自然的事
<adam8157> iMadper: ping
<gfrog> huntxu: root啊，root之后想删啥删不掉
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: 请客吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 为毛
<huntxu> gfrog: root就能刪東西嗎 =.=
<gfrog> adam8157: 修bug了啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 必须能
<adam8157> gfrog: 这是工作...
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨天到手了 =.=
<huntxu> gfrog: 貌似以前root也有些刪不掉啊。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: apk文件都直接删掉了，还怕啥没法删
<adam8157> huntxu: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<imtxc> huntxu: 胡须买的什么手机
<huntxu> gfrog: 原來是這樣。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 现在有些安卓的rom里面也集成了很多软件
<huntxu> imtxc: 我自己編譯cm去
<gfrog> imtxc: huntxu 哦，rom里带的…… 貌似得去recovery模式里去搞搞了
<gfrog> imtxc: huntxu 不然关机又回来了，lol
<imtxc> 恩
<imtxc> huntxu: CM ++
<gfrog> huntxu: 啥型号的机器啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 三爽 I9082i
<viktor> 如果微软的软件 加上苹果的硬件与芯片设计那将可以无敌一个世纪,试想windows运行于A7处理器上,两家公司强强联合,完美的想象,O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<adam8157> gfrog: 地心引力上映了
<gfrog> huntxu: 果然是SS
<gfrog> adam8157: 咋？ 想请我看？
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<huntxu> gfrog: 啥？
<gfrog> adam8157: 去影博看吧
<gfrog> huntxu: SamSung
<huntxu> gfrog: =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: momo
<happyaron> gfrog: 那必须叫三桑啊。
<gfrog> happyaron: 三棒昨天又闹笑话了
<gfrog> happyaron: 等哪天面基我给你讲，lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 好……
<viktor> ⊙﹏⊙b汗,没人理我...
<onlylove> viktor: 为毛要理你
<huntxu> iMadper: 我其實不明白，聯通是怎麽檢測你的機卡是否匹配的
<gfrog> huntxu: 应该是串号可以传回联通那里
<huntxu> gfrog: usim上面的小程序？
<gfrog> huntxu: 据说联通连是不是连了vpn都能检测出来
<gfrog> huntxu: 大概吧，我不懂这玩意
<viktor> 从不用android
<huntxu> gfrog: 我也在想，應該不至于說我關機了之後就不能檢查到了，那人離開大陸兩個月把機器一直關著不就跪了
<gfrog> huntxu: 这个…… 据说如果每个月没通话的话确实查不到
<huntxu> gfrog: =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: 不过我没确认过。不开爪机没法活啊。 lol
<RainFlying> 今天把 LG P970 给 root 刷了 CM 10 了
<viktor> 基于linux的android与基于freebsd的ios用于ARM智能手机本就是个错误...虽然意识很成功,但必不长久,个人认为...
<RainFlying> viktor: 这种说法就像“一百年后共产主义就会取代资本主义”的说法一样
<happyaron> viktor: 那用啥，wp？
<happyaron> viktor: s40？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu什么时候有那种集成了好多应用的版本，没有联网的话，离线安装一些软件总是报各种错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452338 ubuntu什么时候有那种集成了好多应用的版本，没有联网的话，离线安装一些软件总是报各种错。 希望可以出现此版本，集成好多应用，下载镜像后，也可以自动装上更多
<^k^> ─> 的应用：比如gnome-shell ，gtk库等等。 支持的可以顶一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 durongze — 2013-11-19 12:25
<RainFlying> 表示有一个 WP8 的手机，渣
<viktor> 无语的共产主义本身就是个死胡同,不可类比,另外
<viktor> 非要用android 与 ios也不是不可 只是手机要换成x86构架才能真正发挥应有的效能!
<RainFlying> 目前 S40，S60，Blackberry OS(v6 和 v7)，WebOS，Android(从 2.3.x 到 4.3.x)，iOS(从 3.x 到 6.x)，WP( 7 和 8), 用下来感觉 Android 才是最靠谱的。
<RainFlying> viktor: Intel 欢迎你，在几年前 Intel 的主管跑过来告诉我们他们在做 x86 的手机，续航 14 天什么的，不过一直没拿成果给我们看。
<viktor> Android 带给你的靠谱感,就像XP带给人的感觉类似,可以理解,但...you know
<RainFlying> viktor: know 什么你？
<viktor> android迟早要在x86手机上发挥热量,不作为技术宅你是很难全部了解的,虽然我并不算严格意义上的技术宅...
<RainFlying> viktor: 如果 x86 的功耗变成跟 ARM 一样了，那 x86 的 Android 出现是再正常不过的事情了。即便最后没有 Android x86，我也不认为就糟糕到哪里去了。
<RainFlying> 我记得好像是有 x86 的 Android 了饿？
<viktor> 好吧,任何构架在当时看不出什么必要,但时间会证明一切x86手机目的不在现在而在于将来,它的优势不仅在于强大的处理能力与先进的工艺的结合更在于它的扩展性与通用性很好
<RainFlying> 我说的是，就算没有 x86，Android 也不会很糟糕，并没有说 x86 比 ARM 差。
<nopcall> ubuntu 13.10 有时候会卡上几秒 只能移动鼠标不能点击 键盘也无响应。。。然后过一会就好了。。这个是什么问题呢？ 而且卡了之后屏幕上的文字有可能会显示错误。两个字叠在一块也有过。
<viktor> windows在将来我想会沦为相对小众的产品,至少不会像现在这样强势,就像顶级跑车之于汽车,注定要走这种感觉的道路.
<viktor> 可以说不用十年 最通用的当属我们大 GNU/Linux,O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<iMadper> viktor: 在教会老爸老妈修复grub error前, 这一天不会到来
<RainFlying> viktor: 我觉得说不定未来 Linux 桌面就彻底亡了
<iMadper> risc都是渣. cisc是王道.
<viktor> 从军事到民用 从能源到航天 从教育到游戏 从桌面到超算 从通用到专用 一切都是GNU/Linux,不要怀疑,这些将很快到来...
<MeaCulpa> viktor: ...
 * MeaCulpa GNU/Linux是啥
<iMadper> 最好别有那一天, 真有那一天, 我就不值钱了.
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 是个kernel? 我也不知道.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你已经unix化了，不过我也是~
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: lol~
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我当你是在夸我~~
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你见过我损自己的么
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 现在还有啥risc...我摸？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: arm呀!
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: mips呀
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: risc有啥不好？ 上面应用天花乱坠啊
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 这两个都比ppc64多.
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: arm, 性能差. 就这一点, 就没戏
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: mips性能难道不差
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: arm/mips 都是risc呀... 我说的就是他们性能差呀
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: risc必须死.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: POWER性能也不咋的
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 反而s390x编译速度贼快!
<MeaCulpa> iMadper:  那为啥市面上RISC还是多数呢...
<viktor> 应用多都是渣,有多少是精品,行业软件的多少与质量也是问题.
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: risc是多数吗?!?!?!
<MeaCulpa> viktor: 啥叫行业软件？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不是么？CISC有啥？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 因为, arm在手机里用的多嘛....
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: CISC有啥芯片？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: cisc, 有intel/amd呀
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 你现在笔记本里面的cpu就是...
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: Intel/AMD 不是都是 CISC 的么？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 很快新的arm也是了
<viktor> 各行各业的应用软件 比如 建筑业 会计 教师等
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 一辆出厂的宝马车有7块RISC芯片
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 还没算导航系统和音乐系统
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 因为不需要性能外加省电
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: CISI一直都是小众
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: CISC
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我的车里有3块RISC
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 考虑到嵌入式, 确实 cisc是小众了
<onlylove> iMadper: risc很多吖
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 我知道.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我家里还躺着十几块
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 考虑到非通用计算平台, 确实是risc多.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我老婆昨天买了个视频留言版，一块
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 视频留言板...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 就是录像的录音笔
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: CISC非常小众啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那是啥高级东东？精简版平板？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: cisc也不算小众, 至少大家都在用
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 就是摄像头+flash+液晶回显
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 没准连os都没？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我每天用三张某品牌侧纸，你能说他不算小众？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 只是被迫用cisc的东西而已
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 好吧.. 还是觉得cisc不小众
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 难道risc就不是被迫了？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 好像也是，hoho
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 话说性能的衡量体系是啥呢，如果把时钟作为参考，CISC性能永远好吧
<viktor> 还有 以前发展微内核, 目标就不对,只能是实验性质,因为没有真正意义上的微内核,那是不可能的,最多是混合内核,就像先进的windows,标称为内核的都走向了穷途末路,最简单的 黑莓 ,塞班,GNU/HURD更是没影的事!╮(╯▽╰)╭
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 对, 一开始我没考虑嵌入式平台. 只考虑通用平台了, 觉得arm性能不够.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你拿CISC去做视频解码试试看，这种简单粗暴定点运算
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 要是CISC牛逼，为啥步步高100块的dvd机比你i5流畅
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: risc做视频解码也不行.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不过这个不是指令集的问题，是专用设计问题
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 没有解码电路
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不过考虑到复杂的流水线生成, cisc在视频解码能力上, 应该好过risc.
<viktor> 专用处理器必然要比通用的效率高,但仅是效率
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46051/tencent-use-sogou-search-engine
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ [多图] 腾讯相关产品搜索框全部改为搜狗 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> viktor: 请问专用处理器，造出来的目的是什么？
<onlylove> viktor: 请问，专用的比不过通用的，还要他做毛？
<viktor> 专门用途,通用的意义就大多了,最简单的通用处理器可以一次同时完成不同工作,并根据要求进行数据整合 分析,这用途就大了,专用处理器各司其职各干各的,当然也能整合,那就需要额外的整合分析部件,那是后话...
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  13:12 
<onlylove> viktor: 离开专用处理器，通用就是渣
 * iMadper 看需求
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 上面板的时间和日期不见了！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452339 升级到13.10版后，上面板右侧的日期和时间不见了，用了PKILL＊＊＊什么的也没有用啊。 全局设置里也没有日期和时间这一选项了！ 现在上会网、用下电脑还得带个手机或手表才能看时间，没天理啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 5skyboy
<^k^> ─> — 2013-11-19 13:09
<freeflying> iMadper, 为啥web.qq.com上不了呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 可以啊
<viktor> 并且区别在于各个方面,可以说各有各自发挥用途的地方吧,这就是存在必有原因的意义.O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<onlylove> freeflying: 大概被防火墙干了？
<iMadper> freeflying: http://web2.qq.com/webqq.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Q+ Web - 腾讯官方为您提供的一站式网络服务
<iMadper> onlylove: freeflying 在霓虹国
<freeflying> 奇怪, web.qq.com访问不了
<onlylove> iMadper: 那就是freeflying被防火墙干了
<viktor> 个人从来不用苹果产品,因为没意义用它
<onlylove> freeflying: 新加坡表示正常访问
<onlylove> 那啥，smartQQ是毛线
<viktor> 火星表示正常访问,但天朝不正常!
<onlylove> viktor: 乃真的在火星？
<viktor> 地球太危险,鄙人早就回火星了...
<onlylove> 靠，web.qq.com居然区分浏览器的
<freeflying> onlylove, 变成IE only了?
<onlylove> ff和chrome访问会有俩链接，一个是smartqq一个是webqq
<onlylove> freeflying: ie上就是直接webqq
<onlylove> 估计给手机准备的
<viktor> 腾讯suck you 并顺便日你大爷!
<onlylove> 没文化真可怕
<viktor> ?
<onlylove> viktor: 请自行查阅suck
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总有Q？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 有车的土壕
<freeflying> gfrog, 没啊,测试呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 额……
<iMadper> 笑死了....
<RainFlying> 蛋疼
<iMadper> viktor: suck, 差不多就是blow job的意思吧?
<RainFlying> 话说好像 Xeon 有 13w 的 E3 了。。。
<viktor> 没错,大不了是you suck!
<freeflying> gfrog, tcpdump里咋filter vlan tag
<gfrog> freeflying: 等我看下
<gfrog> freeflying: 大概是要直接匹配以太网头字段了
<gfrog> freeflying: http://support.f5.com/kb/en-us/solutions/public/7000/200/sol7227.html 原来直接写vlan tag_id就行
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ SOL7227 - Using tcpdump to view traffic on a tagged VLAN
<freeflying> gfrog, 没用
<gfrog> freeflying: 你在啥位置听包的？
<freeflying> gfrog, 只能在机器上
<viktor> 这年头,英语不好是很难出来混地,O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】求跟我有一样问题的人，解决。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452340 我在公司上网，必须走公司的代理。前不久的系统是fedora火狐设置代理没有问题，可以上外网。 但是最近混了ubuntu12.04 lts后火狐设置了代理，访问网页非常慢，基本上要4，5分钟才能打开百度的页面。。 求指导。。。
<^k^> ─> 。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 callable — 2013-11-19 13:24
<iMadper> viktor: 英语不好, 可以不说英语....
<gfrog> freeflying: node上发出去的是带vlan tag的包？
<iMadper> viktor: 但是, 你动不动就要suck腾讯... 这回腾讯可开心了...
<freeflying> gfrog, 对
<onlylove> iMadper: 你确定腾讯开心？
<iMadper> onlylove: 应该  会   开心吧....
<iMadper> onlylove: 反正我作为旁观者, 很开心...
<iMadper> onlylove: 请允许我做一个悲伤的表情
 * iMadper :-D
<viktor> 我说的是你,英语不咋地,还说别人,不过谁又能学好呢,要学还是学德语吧,哎
<onlylove> iMadper: 我一口水全喷显示器上了
<gfrog> freeflying: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=498981#c4
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: Bug 498981 – tcpdump cannot deal with 802.1q vlan tag
<iMadper> onlylove: 对不起, 我错了.
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过按理说precise应该可以hold得住vlan啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 你先试试comment里的命令好用不
<onlylove> iMadper: 没啥，台式的，不是本子的显示器
<adam8157> iMadper: ping
<iMadper> adam8157: yes?
<iMadper> adam8157: merge了?
<adam8157> iMadper: 求帮忙 据说我有封信在RH前台
<imtxc> .........
<imtxc> 不给 merge 不拿
<iMadper> adam8157: 好.
<adam8157> iMadper: 国航知音卡, 一月份的.... 客服说寄了
<gfrog> adam8157: iMadper 直接扔碎纸机？
<adam8157> iMadper: 帮我找找看...
<freeflying> gfrog, 是说有个4位的变化,不过filter 头也不不行
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 那我转寄给你如果有的话?
<iMadper> adam8157: 这就去.
<adam8157> iMadper: gfrog 可以碎掉也可以给我...
<gfrog> freeflying: 我去开个vm试试
<suiang> :-D
<adam8157> gfrog: 办公室真热
<gfrog> adam8157: 脱
<suiang> ...
<onlylove> 张翰说：我84年的，郑爽91年的，我大三的时候，她初二；刘恺威笑了说：切！我74年的，杨幂86年的，我大三时候，她才小学一年级；吴奇隆听后，不屑地说：老夫70年的，刘诗诗87年的，我大三时候，她还没上幼儿园呢！杨振宁放下老花镜，缓缓的说：你们这些小屁孩，我大三时候，我岳母还没出生呢
<suiang> 窗户都开开
<onlylove> 如果你苦于找不到女朋友，请不要认为女生都是拜金的嫌弃你穷，不要认为女生都是势力的不看好你的出身，更不要认为女生都是目光短浅的看不到你的努力和光明的未来，其实有的女生还是很单纯的，她们只是单纯的嫌弃你丑
<suiang> :-!
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个comment里的可以了
<gfrog> freeflying: 还是大帽帽屌
<onlylove> 上次在宜家买了壹個水杯，29.9不算贵，可是就是太大了。磨砂的感觉好棒，可惜没有把手提着。我每次吃饭之前，都接壹杯水，喝水都快喝饱，真的太大了。今天我看到了壹张宜家的宣传单，它居然还降价了，才19.9，而且，它是个花瓶。
<freeflying> gfrog, 必须的
<iMadper> adam8157: 平信还是快递呀?
<adam8157> iMadper: 平信或者挂号信
<iMadper> adam8157: 那我很确定, 没有.
<adam8157> iMadper: OK 多谢
<iMadper> adam8157: 挂号信要你自己来拿的
<gfrog> iMadper: 有我的木？
<iMadper> adam8157: 快递不会给前台
<iMadper> adam8157: 平信的话, 我都翻过了
<adam8157> iMadper: 我这里都是前台给我挂号信....
<imtxc> iMadper: 帮忙看看我的
<iMadper> adam8157: 反正, 信件我都一封封翻过了.
<iMadper> gfrog: 没帮你看, 一会儿开完会帮你看?
<iMadper> gfrog: 你的是什么?
<gfrog> iMadper: 我就问问，应该木有我的……
<iMadper> gfrog: ... ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 国航说给我再免费寄一张
<iMadper> adam8157: acpi: Limit access to custom_method if securelevel is set     这个, custom_method是啥? 我怎么用它?
<gfrog> adam8157: 土！壕！
<adam8157> iMadper: osi?
<iMadper> adam8157: 详细点?
<freeflying> gfrog, wireshark就是屌啊,直接可以过滤
<adam8157> iMadper: acpi_osi么? BIOS里的profile? 我不知道
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实丫也用libpcap的
<iMadper> adam8157: /proc  /sys下面有接口?
<adam8157> iMadper: meiyou
<gfrog> freeflying: 你是用它的capture filter还是display filter？
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊,不过做的确实
<gfrog> freeflying: wireshark有cli版本，tshark
<freeflying> gfrog, tcpdump出来用wireshark打开
<iMadper> adam
<gfrog> freeflying: 那是display filter，
<iMadper> adam8157: acpi: Ignore acpi_rsdp kernel parameter when securelevel is set
<onlylove> adam8157: 你和国航说你新地址没
<adam8157> onlylove: 说了
<iMadper> adam8157: 我添加了acpi_rsdp=xxx 有啥效果? 我不知道真正的地址应该是多少, 也就不知道要怎么改
<adam8157> 回邮件中... acpi不懂啊
<iMadper> ... adam8157 ...
<freeflying> gfrog, capture filter咋搞
<gfrog> freeflying: 跟tcpdump一样的语法
<gfrog> freeflying: 点capture之前在那个对话框里写的
<freeflying> gfrog, tshark?
<freeflying> gfrog, 看到
<imtxc> freeflying: 装 wireshark-cli 就有了
<gfrog> freeflying: 果然，我这也没法直接听到，用了那个bug里的秘籍之后才行。
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<ofan> fivesheep: yo
<freeflying> ofan, 中产给你介绍好工作了?
<ofan> freeflying: 没结果
<adam8157> iMadper: 我这边遇到acpi的就去找那俩大牛了, 不是特别想碰acpi啊, 太复杂了
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 我今晚去找lennysz
<freeflying> gfrog, 为啥直接过滤头没结果呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 我猜可能在libpcap的时候vlan tag还没打上
<adam8157> gfrog: 看来需要薅个拉卡啦
<gfrog> adam8157: 哈？
<adam8157> gfrog: 有转账的需求...
<adam8157> gfrog: 薅完当场销了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 手银转账0费用实时到的好吗骚年
<gfrog> adam8157: 我说过很多遍了好嘛骚年
<adam8157> gfrog: 问, 他人一张没有网银的他行异地卡, 转账咋方便
<gfrog> adam8157: 转账跟收款人开没开网银没关啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我有金卡, 实时转出也是免费, 但转入呢...
<adam8157> gfrog: 转过来
<gfrog> adam8157: 你跟他啥关系？
<adam8157> gfrog: 她, 我妈
<gfrog> adam8157: 好机油就直接绑超银扣款
<adam8157> gfrog: 超银吸不了别人吧, 而且得有网银才能绑...
<gfrog> adam8157: 令堂有智能机不？
<gfrog> adam8157: 拉卡拉必须绑定的手机号才能刷
<adam8157> gfrog: 木有, 不是吧....
<adam8157> gfrog: 装我手机上, 刷我娘的卡刷不了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 超银可以吸别人。但是传言明年要收费
<gfrog> adam8157: 可以，但是卡在你手里了你咋操作不行。
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，好像拉卡拉刷卡是分地区的，我去查查
<RainFlying> RH 大神呢。
<RainFlying> 话说 LSI 的管理工具在 RHEL 或者 CentOS 有现成的 repo 仓库可以用吗？ 比如 megacli 什么的。
<adam8157> RainFlying: rh系的包还是少
<adam8157> gfrog: 算了 回去柜台转账吧 和拉卡啦一样都是十块钱
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，转多少钱啊这是……
 * nyfair 卖测灵激活码
<gfrog> adam8157: 最简单还是开超银吸啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 得开网银有U盾之类才行...
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪行？ 有些很好薅
<adam8157> gfrog: 农业 或者 中国
<gfrog> adam8157: 中行盾好像很好薅。 cc imtxc  不过异地…… 送过来也麻烦
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<roylez> adam8157: 渣
<roylez> adam8157: 又要上班了
<roylez> adam8157: 电视都不方便看了
<adam8157> roylez: 你跳槽了?
<imtxc> gfrog: 盾？
<imtxc> roylez: 你被开除了？
<roylez> adam8157: 没啊
<roylez> adam8157: 刚看电视到3点
<roylez> adam8157: 勉为其难上一个小时班...
<adam8157> =,=
<adam8157> roylez: 还不滚蛋?
<roylez> adam8157: 等着你给我找工作呢
<fivesheep> ofan: yo
<gfrog> roylez: 壕扎西
<nonme> 装完Bumblebee，运行optirun glxgears -info ，FPS高达1340左右，这正常吗?
 * nyfair 总有那么一些公蜘母蛛，发现天朝不如冥猪世界的地方就跟自己死了爹妈一样高兴
<imtxc> iMadper: arch 软件好新。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 你是说天河2？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你开testing了嘛?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我估计他开aurora了
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有
<imtxc> iMadper: 我还是不开 testing 了
<iMadper> imtxc: 开吧, 我一直开着, 还没死
<onlylove> iMadper: 死了啥感觉
<iMadper> onlylove: 等我死过才知道
<onlylove> iMadper: 第一天上班，然后第二天发现死了，修系统修一天？
<nyfair> onlylove: 我说的是各种自带5美分的开源厨
<onlylove> nyfair: 一直不明白开源厨和闭源厨里面的厨是啥意思
<nyfair> onlylove: 厨就是脑残粉的意思
<onlylove> 厨和控的意思不同。XX厨是那种不管遇到什么都能跟XX联系起来，然后一句“完全跟XX没得比”。比如有些东方厨，看到个飞行射击游戏就扯东方，然后把别的游戏扁的一文不值，唯东方最高。再比如WOW厨，看到别人玩个游戏就“这什么鸟游戏啊，跟WOW完全没得比！”。归纳一下就是把自己喜欢的东西捧得无限高，别的东西无限
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • aria2无法正常工作，求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452349 k@linux:~$ aria2c http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/ ... .6.tar.bz2 [#1 SIZE:0B/0B CN:1 SPD:0Bs] 2013-11-19 15:07:49.515062 ERROR - CUID#6 - Download aborted. URI=http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.22.6.tar.bz2 Exception: [AbstractCommand.cc:303] errorCode=3 URI=https://www.kernel.org/pub
<^k^> ─> /linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.22.6.tar.bz2 -> [HttpSkipResponseCommand.cc:211] errorCode=3 Resource not found 2013-11-19 15:07:49.515404 NOTI …
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46066/cmcc-4g
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 中移动将于12月18日正式发布4G业务品牌 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 拿着3G终端很无奈的用着2G
<nyfair> onlylove: 不过你一说还真是，这句话套用在这个帖子里真是好啊http://jandan.net/2013/06/08/chinese-supercomputer.html
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 中国天河2号超级计算机刷新世界记录
<FrankLv> 我用下面的方式拼命令然后执行，好像有点问题。 是出在 pipeline还是引号？
<FrankLv> if [ $datetime ]; then command="$command | grep "$datetime""
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在PC上安裝Mac OS X是否侵權？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452350 在PC上安裝Mac OS X，蘋果公司會不會認為這是侵權行為？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ilovegoogle — 2013-11-19 15:18
<nyfair> onlylove: 同样的新闻，煎蛋的评论比acfun差一大截啊，无论是含金量，搞笑还是作死程度
<gfrog> adam8157: 有啥方法加速gpg key的生成啊？ 妈蛋，ssh到host上去，敲键盘读硬盘都不好使啊
<iMadper> gfrog: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/kmem
<adam8157> gfrog: 记得有个命令调整urandom的效率的 但是忘了
<iMadper> adam8157: 我上面的那个方法最好.
 * iMadper 别真用....
<iMadper> gfrog: .. 别真用...
<gfrog> iMadper: 哈？
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<gfrog> adam8157: iMadper 妈蛋，原来是个bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg/+bug/706011
<adam8157> iMadper: 你咋不让他>/proc/kcore.....
<imtxc> gfrog: 用 1024位的key 嘛。。
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: Bug #706011 “gpg --key-gen doesn't have enough entropy and rng-t...” : Bugs : “gnupg” package : Ubuntu
<gfrog> imtxc: 显然也不行
<iMadper> adam8157: 反正都是死, 怎么死都一样
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，等了N久，弱爆的U
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么我从13.04 升级到13.10 总有两个问题 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452352 首先我双系统 1 win7 时间总是不对 2 插上耳机 win7 经常没声音 统计信息: 发表于 由 博学长智 — 2013-11-19 15:29
<adam8157> gfrog: 没说给relocation  nnnd
<cbh> 大家好，debian7.2 不知道什么原因不能挂起了，电池图标也显示不了，设置-》电源里也空白了，是我卸载了什么导致的吗？
<onlylove> 你把acpi怎么了
<cbh> 不懂，能不能详细说一下？
<cbh> 按照网上教程查看电池电量/proc/acpi/下面没有battery文件夹
<jusss> 终于把silver linings playbook看了，感觉这部电影一直很纠结。。。
<jusss> 真纠结的电影
<iMadper> cbh: uswsusp 行吗?
<cbh> 我用pm-suspend命令能够挂起，
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • xubuntu12.04.3更新了，但内核没有更新。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452354 大家好， 我用系统自带的更新管理器升级。 更新过程中也看到有3.2.0.56而且也在下载更新,但就是更新完了还是3.2.0.24。 不知道有什么简单的方法更新上去吗？ 还有看到你们有些有更新到3.8啥的，是用的什么方法？ 后期用更
<^k^> ─> 新管理器，或是sudo apt-get update,sudo apt-get upgred可以自动再往前更新么？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yungdeg …
<iMadper> cbh: 默认的pm-suspend用的貌似就是suspend, 不是 uswsusp
<vipzrx> iMadper: 现在我们这里有一台机器A的网络没有限制，我怎么能实现局域网内的B、C、D使用A的代理来接触网络的限制
<vipzrx> 我用的是ubuntu 12.04
<iMadper> vipzrx: 开sshd...
<vipzrx> A上已经开了
<iMadper> vipzrx: 其他的用a来转发...
<vipzrx> BCD 可以ssh链接上A
<iMadper> vipzrx: 直接转发不行吗?
<gfrog> adam8157: bash里取模怎么算来着？
<iMadper> vipzrx: 我没理解你卡在哪里了
<vipzrx> ubuntu上的setting- ----------network  proxy的 项目有 http https ftp socket
<vipzrx> B 机子上怎么设置？
<iMadper> vipzrx: 你要全局?
<onlylove> nyfair: 怎么说a站的评论呢，神威蓝光是alpha的U，也不是国产啊……
<vipzrx> 对的 现在 B C D上用的是ubuntu
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 类似于“光影魔术手”或者“美图看看”的跨平台拼图软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452355 正好用到，收集一下。 有人推荐的： PhotoPrint ImageMagick 超牛，但大部分需要用命令，好像不能列到傻瓜软件行列。 又查到的 Shape Collage： http://www.shapecollage.com/ 功能较为单一，只提供将图像拼接为方形、心
<iMadper> vipzrx: 全局的话, 还是直接在a上面开proxy server吧
<vipzrx> proxy server 怎么搞？
<iMadper> vipzrx: google
<imtxc> 不是 % 么
<wiiw> gfrog: ruby -e 'print 7 % 3 '
<vipzrx> 给点提示
<iMadper> vipzrx: squid
<vipzrx> sshd能实现全局代理吗？
<iMadper> vipzrx: 为啥需要提示? google "ubuntu proxy server", 前四个都是正确答案.
<iMadper> vipzrx: 我猜不行
<vipzrx> 好的
<iMadper> vipzrx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Squid - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<vipzrx> 谢谢
<imtxc> gfrog: expr 或者 (()) 都可以嘛
<wiiw> vim .ssh/config
<vipzrx> Squid is a proxy server, HTTP requests are sent to Squid instead of being sent directly to the internet   里面的介绍  这是个http代理吧？
<imtxc> vipzrx: 有 ssh -D， 不就有了 socks5  和 http 代理了么，你还要啥
<vipzrx> 这个我只能在火狐中用，ubuntu的其他程序中怎么用
<vipzrx> 找不到设置的选项
<imtxc> proxychains
<jusss> proxychains
<jusss> imtxc: 感觉proxychains会很卡，让ssh
<imtxc> vipzrx: 你不是有一条网线么，买个路由器
<imtxc> 要什么代理。。。
<vipzrx> 我在公司里面，不现实。我现在好不容易，让我们这里的网管给那台机子的IP开足了quanxian
<iMadper> 啥公司? 连网都不给? 真抠门...
<imtxc> vipzrx: 电脑没有 usb 口？
<vipzrx> 能让A当网管吗？ B 和外网的联系 先经过A
<iMadper> 网关. 可以, 但是需要a有多网卡.
<vipzrx> 让A当网关
<imtxc> vipzrx: 买个分享 wifi 的那叫个啥来着
<RainFlying> iMadper: 我印象中一块网卡也是可以做网关的。
<wiiw> 不需要多网卡
<vipzrx> windows上USB口都封了
<imtxc> 擦
<wiiw>  A 开启tcp forward 就可以是网关了
 * imtxc 鄙视封usb口的公司
<adam8157> gfrog: iMadper imtxc roylez 放毒时间 http://www.xiaozhou.net/got-filco-minila-air-2013-11-17.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Filco Minila Air 入手与开箱 - iTimothy
<vipzrx> 把A当网关能实现我的需求吗？
<adam8157> 蓝牙机械键盘
<iMadper> adam8157: 早上看过了.
<iMadper> adam8157: 我没兴趣
 * imtxc 不看，有茶轴
<iMadper> vipzrx: http://www.inet.no/dante/
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Dante - A free SOCKS server
<nyfair> imtxc: 推荐个玩游戏用的键盘
<imtxc> adam8157: 这个那天在店里玩过了，没有 F1-F12 不方便
<imtxc> nyfair: 我不玩儿游戏哇。。
 * iMadper 俨然已经变成了笔记本键盘党
<nyfair> imtxc: 那推荐个噼里啪啦乱按也不会手指疼的机械键盘
<vipzrx> 我现在只有需求，没有思路。我不知道我需要一个什么样的代理（http？ https？ socket？）
<imtxc> nyfair: 茶轴手都不会怎么疼吧
<vipzrx> 只是能上B电脑，利用A，访问外面的网
<nyfair> imtxc: 那推荐个茶轴牌子
<imtxc> nyfair: 我的 filco 87 茶，手指就不疼
<vipzrx> s/上/让/
<iMadper> vipzrx: 换个公司.
<imtxc> nyfair: filco 哇，妹子要锻炼指力？
<vipzrx> 过年再说
 * iMadper 求靠谱公司推荐. 
 * iMadper 只会写c/perl
<imtxc> iMadper: redhat.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Red Hat | The World's Open Source Leader (@ redhat.com)
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... 不去
<RainFlying> 求靠谱公司推荐，不会写代码
<wiiw> 只会C
<iMadper> wiiw: 你不写ruby了
<wiiw> iMadper: 用ruby 自动生成C
<iMadper> wi
<iMadper> wiiw: 生成代码质量高吗?
<nyfair> imtxc: 给个link，哪里买的
<nyfair> RainFlying: 你听过安利吗
<wiiw> iMadper: 很低,像 jruby 的级别
<iMadper> wiiw: ... ...
<imtxc> nyfair: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=12688342075&spm=0.0.0.0.LTunyL 我当时买的这家
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 包邮顺丰 Filco 87 圣手二代 忍者 机械键盘 黑轴茶轴红轴青轴-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> nyfair: 在乃大魔都
<iMadper> nyfair: imtxc: 真有钱.
<RainFlying> nyfair: 就是那个老板吃了几十年自己的产品然后挂了的？
<jusss> iMadper: 你不是已经在帽子了吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 是呀, 所以下一个公司不能是帽子了
<nyfair> imtxc: 好贵！求送
<jusss> iMadper: 。。。我都还没公司
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: iMadper huntxu gpg熟嘛？ 为毛我启动了gpg agent丫还跟我要passphrase
<iMadper> jusss: 跟我说没用呀, 去找呀.
<iMadper> gfrog_busy: 不熟
<iMadper> gfrog_busy: 没用过.
<imtxc> 怎么还涨价了
<imtxc> nyfair: 跟掌柜子报我的名号啊，会给你打折的
<imtxc> lol
<nyfair> imtxc: 次奥，这掌柜就是你吧
<imtxc> ... 我哪有那么土豪，我要有家天猫店哪里还有时间上irc
<iMadper> imtxc: 顾我给你当小二.
<nyfair> imtxc: 那把你的打个1折二手卖我吧
<vipzrx> jusss: 你还没毕业？
<imtxc> ....
<huntxu> gfrog_busy: 蛋蛋 蓉蓉
<huntxu> gfrog_busy: 還有猴總
<imtxc> 打一折是 价格 * 1 的意思么
<huntxu> gfrog_busy: 才是需要用到gpg的高端人士
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 熟
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 这玩意是给GUI用的？ ssh连上去无效么？
<jusss> vipzrx: 没
<jusss> vipzrx: 明年毕业，现在实习
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: ssh和gpg?
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 不管是gui啊, 过gpg的都会管
<vipzrx> 这里面做服务器的多？
<vipzrx> 的人
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 我让他跑在daemon mode了，为毛用gpg key还需要passphrase呢？
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: session GPG_AGENT_INFO SSH_AUTH_SOCK
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 和ssh-agent一样, 要有个环境变量
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 一定要export这俩？
<adam8157> g
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 不是在ssh的时候用，就是encrypt和decrypt的时候
<RainFlying> GPG 都敢不用 Pass phrase 就打开私钥做签名/加密啊。。
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 大概是, man里有写, eval $(gpg-agent --daemon) 要扔到profile里, 你本地运行没export变量不管用
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 再说了, gpg这么重要的东西, 我不敢用agent
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 擦，懂了……
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: profile，妈蛋
<huntxu> iMadper: 我遇到一個很麻煩的問題
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 而且是/etc/profile
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 渣蛙
<iMadper> huntxu: 不知道要不要穿秋裤?
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 高端玩意，没用过
<iMadper> huntxu: 我前些天也在纠结这个问题.
<huntxu> iMadper: 除官方rom之外貌似沒什麽支持雙卡的rom =.=
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 和ssh-agent一个意思, 这你总常用吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 自己改呀!
<huntxu> iMadper: 所以看來刷是無望了，只求root+gapps
<huntxu> iMadper: 你才是java guru，我不是
<adam8157> huntxu: 支持gapps, 反对刷机
<iMadper> huntxu: 这tmd跟java有个毛关系...
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 也不用，我的ssh pubkey都没密码，用agent也没用
<RainFlying> 我发现 CM 10.1 里刷了 2013年8月13日的 gapps 直接就上不了网，卧槽
<iMadper> huntxu: 我要是会java, 早就去各个公司挣大钱去了, 还用来这里当测试?!
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> RainFlying: 你要对应上
<RainFlying> adam8157: 手机拿到的第一件事就是刷机。
<huntxu> adam8157: 快來個辦法 =.=
<adam8157> iMadper: 同哭不会java
<imtxc> RainFlying: 10.1 不能刷 20130813 吧
<adam8157> RainFlying: 渣
<huntxu> adam8157: 折騰死了，早知道買親兒子了
<iMadper> adam8157: 请允许我做一个悲伤的表情
<RainFlying> imtxc: 只能刷 20130812
 * iMadper :-(
<jusss> roylez: 你用的键盘改成了什么？不是那个qwert了？
<imtxc> RainFlying: 输入法能调出来么
<adam8157> huntxu: 搜gapps, 我的渣手机直接给4.1.2 网上有官方签名的gapps 赞
<RainFlying> huntxu: 刷机精灵试试，这个东西带了好多手机的 ROM
<adam8157> huntxu: 鄙视, 我下一个肯定是亲儿子
<RainFlying> imtxc: 你是说 20130813 跟 Android Keyboard 冲突的事情么？
<huntxu> adam8157: 我能下到gapps-signed.zip
<imtxc> RainFlying: 不是 0813 对应的不是 是  CM10.2
<huntxu> adam8157: 可是直接從三爽的recovery裝不進去
<adam8157> huntxu: 得对应机型
<vipzrx> adam8157:  要几儿子？
<huntxu> adam8157: 你咋裝進去的？
<RainFlying> goo.im/gapps 上不都是各种签名的 gapps 包么？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Goo.im Downloads - Browsing gapps (@ goo.im)
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒root？
<adam8157> huntxu: recovery个蛋, 文件管理器里按那个zip 选upgrade....
<RainFlying> imtxc: 我知道对应 CM 10.2。我之前试了一下。发现 Play Store 打开一直都是无法连接。
<adam8157> huntxu: 可能是我大moto对gapps比较友好
<RainFlying> adam8157: SB 摩托裸拉之前还锁 Boot Loader
<omengye> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Gapps cm的
<^k^> omengye ⇪ ti: Gapps - CyanogenMod
<imtxc> RainFlying: 我只记得 gapps 版本对应不上的话，是没法调出输入法的
<adam8157> RainFlying: 锁的好, 旗帜鲜明的反对刷机
<huntxu> adam8157: 我大三星還跟google是合作夥伴啊
<RainFlying> imtxc: 只是 Android Keyboard 有影响而已，百度输入法什么的是没有问题的。
<huntxu> adam8157: 我那個文件管理器沒直接裝zip的功能
<imtxc> RainFlying: 那就刷对应版本的 gapps 啊
<RainFlying> adam8157: 所以是旗帜鲜明地跟 Google 对着干么？ 难怪死得这么惨。
<huntxu> adam8157: root了沒？
<adam8157> huntxu: 常按之类?
 * iMadper 从不刷机.
<RainFlying> imtxc: 所以我现在刷回 20130812 了。
<adam8157> huntxu: 后来很久才root的
<adam8157> iMadper: 我以前用黑莓的时候倒是经常刷
<RainFlying> 摩托裸拉的 ROM 好糟糕，三星的也很糟糕，HTC 的也很糟糕。
<iMadper> adam8157: 我黑莓也不刷.
<adam8157> iMadper: 黑莓精简系统啥的真方便
<iMadper> adam8157: wm时代我才刷
<iMadper> adam8157: 还有moto e680
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Java嘛
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯 各个独立
<RainFlying> http://goo.im/devs/paranoidandroid/roms/  我前段时间用这个 ROM，但是最近好久没更新了。
<^k^> RainFlying ⇪ ti: Goo.im Downloads - Browsing roms
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Java的不遮掩，不装b, Java的实诚
<nyfair> adam8157: 黑莓除了发邮件方便你妹
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不像Android
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 黑莓硬件舒服
<adam8157> nyfair: 当你
<huntxu> adam8157: 可是我很奇怪啊，gapps要裝到/system，不root難道可以？
<adam8157> nyfair: 当年
<RainFlying> 之前用过 Blackberry 9700，只能说，太塔玛德糟糕了。
<adam8157> huntxu: 签过名你懂伐
<jusss> huntxu: 可以
<huntxu> adam8157: 懂了
<adam8157> huntxu: 签过名的升级包你懂伐
<jusss> huntxu: 卡刷不就是这样的吗
<nyfair> adam8157: MeaCulpa太壕了，你来推荐个键盘
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: RainFlying 我就是9780, 自感光显示屏比apple的牛逼太多了
<adam8157> nyfair: MeaCulpa http://www.xiaozhou.net/got-filco-minila-air-2013-11-17.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Filco Minila Air 入手与开箱 - iTimothy
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 系统渣成屎
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: RainFlying 你们难道没有这样的尴尬，大白天的拿出iphone来，发觉啥都看不见？
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 比  Android好得多
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 恩，手持9700 的顶
<jusss> adam8157: 可是签过名的升级包，升级时说签名没被认证怎么办
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 他们没用过不理解的
<nyfair> adam8157: 码农专用的不用！
<huntxu> jusss: adam8157 我遇到的應該就是一樣大問題
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 他们没有从地铁突然走出来，拿出黑莓看的那种享受
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: Blackberry 的系统也就只比 Symbian 好一点点，连死了的 WebOS 都比不过。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.10 Flash Player 安装在什么目录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452356 libflashplayer.so文件要保存在什么目录？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 KSALP — 2013-11-19 16:27
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: lol, 就是收邮件是个问题
<adam8157> nyfair: 你去看那些搞文艺的 编辑室啊, 录音棚啊, 都是机械键盘, 不同的是白色加彩色键帽而已
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 表示白天用 iPhone 和 Android 手机都没问题啊，从阴暗的地方出来亮度就很快上去了不影响在太阳底下观看啊。
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 不是一个东西，但是从Java来说，比Android干净万倍
<imtxc> nyfair: filco 换彩虹键帽啊
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 这些细节和黑莓差远了
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 表示没看出来其他手机跟黑莓比差在哪里了，不过黑莓的屏幕确实也还不错。
<jusss> 黑莓 诺基亚都挂了，你们猜下一个挂的是谁
<adam8157> jusss: 诺基亚不算挂
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: g开头的公司的东西就不用作对比了
<niky2> 三星
<adam8157> jusss: 专业相机附带通话功能的思路还蛮好的
<jusss> adam8157: 诺基亚手机业务算挂了吧
<RainFlying> 我觉得 HTC 肯定比三星挂得早。
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 那倒是，没的对比...
 * nyfair 所有g开头的软件和公司都是阶级敌人
<niky2> 以后诺基亚做不做功能机了？
<adam8157> nyfair: glib
<jusss> 微软的wp啥时候挂
 * MeaCulpa 现在对IPod Touch最头大的就是大白天淘出来拍照取景啥都看不见
 * MeaCulpa 有狼狂症，讨厌亮屏幕
<nyfair> 当初g社不遵守天朝法律，自己又发展不力只能卷铺盖走人，一帮傻缺如丧考妣，这群傻缺中码农占了一大堆，从此坚决不用码农推荐的东西
 * MeaCulpa 平时apple 亮度几乎拉到最低
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 你可以有环境搞OS了
<freeflying> lol
<nyfair> adam8157: 有高贵冷艳的视窗不撸，要glib干嘛
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 最要命的是，那些码农还是最不靠谱的web 码农，G社像样的桌面码农都没有一个
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: Web Dev得了天下，一切就都糟蹋了
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: iPod Touch 的屏幕是渣啊。我记得不是 IPS。
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: Touch 5...
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 比IPone差很多么？
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 妈蛋，这次agent好了直接不让我输密码了，直接告诉我密码错误……
<adam8157> 呵呵
 * MeaCulpa 看到web dev写的东西就烦
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: IPS 跟非 IPS 就是天与地的差别。
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: +10086
<RainFlying> nyfair: 不遵守兲朝法律也有可能是兲朝法律有问题。
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 不过我对BB的键盘现在也很顺手
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 触摸屏实在不会用
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 我表示无所谓，触摸实体通吃。
<nyfair> RainFlying: 法律当然可能有问题，但这不是犯法的理由
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 你手指纤细，我不行
<jusss> 。。
<jusss> RainFlying: 你手指很纤细？
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 我舅舅有脑垂体瘤，生长激素过多，肢端肥大，市面上只有BB手机他能用
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 足见设计之精良
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 其他一切都是渣
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 我手指不细，所以对虚拟全键盘一直很不爽。 @jusss
 * MeaCulpa 貌似舅舅连铁砂掌的...
<MeaCulpa> 难道是戳沙子戳出来的粗手指...
<MeaCulpa> 总之bb的键盘，可以让300磅壮汉轻松按
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 无力了，到底咋回事？
<jusss> adam8157: 用pthread_create()一创建线程，线程就会执行吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 看man
<jusss> adam8157: ...windows
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 没用过...
<RainFlying> jusss: 印象中是 pthread_create 创建完之后就直接执行的。
<jusss> RainFlying: 嗯
<RainFlying> jusss: Windows 难道不是用 CreateThread 的？
<jusss> RainFlying: 想在windows下用pthread库
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 老老实实用WinAPI不好？要写跨平台的？
<RainFlying> jusss: 我记得 pthread 是用户级的线程库，而 Windows 下原生的是内核级的线程库？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 网上用pthread的教程好像多一点。。。不写跨平台
<jusss> RainFlying: 不知道win的是不是内核级。。。对内核和用户没啥概念
 * MeaCulpa 现在的码娃娃好幸福
<onlylove> 听说有个qq 28G
<RainFlying> 我现在在世界上最先进的操作系统没有之一上用 launchd 启动了一个定时任务，每隔一个小时去检查有没有 Nexus 4, Nexus 10 和 Optimus Black 的 CM 更新，如果有的话下载过来然后自动打上 pdroid 的补丁。
 * MeaCulpa 想我们当年一层winapi一层mfc一层dephi form一层stl/wtl那是啥日子
<iMadper> RainFlying: 怎么算是用户级, 怎么算是内核级?
 * MeaCulpa 现在的码娃娃好幸福~
<iMadper> RainFlying: 第一次听到这个说法, 愿闻其详
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你打个OSX会累死？
<onlylove> iMadper: 用户态和内核态吧……
<RainFlying> iMadper: http://www.tldp.org/FAQ/Threads-FAQ/Types.html
<^k^> RainFlying ⇪ t: Linux Threads Home Page: What are threads (user/kernel)?
<RainFlying> onlylove: 直接打 OS X 就显得对这个系统很不敬了。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 内核线程, 用户线程, 就是你说的  我记得 pthread 是用户级的线程库，而 Windows 下原生的是内核的  ??!!!
 * MeaCulpa 现在的码娃娃好幸福~ 学码字还能学系统学内核...偶们那时候就是一个个库的学...
<iMadper> RainFlying: 你没开玩笑?
<onlylove> RainFlying: 有毛好尊敬的……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 要不咱重来一遍？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不用了，老了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 现在不傻了
<RainFlying> iMadper: 我的说法有问题么？记得 Windows 的线程库是内核级的啊
<iMadper> RainFlying: 怎么叫做内核级的库... 直接导出内核接口给用?
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 敝校操作系统课有部分老师讲过 Windows 2000 的内核源代码。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不知哪来的admin问我有没有兴趣明天参加拔河比赛...我说我老腰
<iMadper> RainFlying: win是这样实现的?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 现在的娃娃好幸福，上手就是3G主频U和8G内存，当年都是 pm166和32M
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: NB
<iMadper> RainFlying: 用户用win的接口写的东西, 直接跑在内核态?
<Mayaer> 哈喽～
<onlylove> Mayaer: 乃来勾搭哪个？
<jusss> win和linux的多线程， 互喷吧
<roylez> jusss: qwerty...
<onlylove> 又得交电话费，丫的我没带盾怎么办……
<roylez> jusss: vim用户伤不起
<jusss> roylez: 你不是很早前换了那个很高级的吗
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 丫的就看中你的体重了吧
<iMadper> jusss: 我记得的说法是, linux是用轻量进程模拟的线程, win是直接有线程这个概念. 但是其实都是一样的.
<roylez> jusss: vim实在没辙
<iMadper> jusss: pthread_create只是个接口, 不是说一个独立的机制.
<jusss> roylez: 什么符合人体工程学的键位排列
<Mayaer> onlylove: 好久不见～
<roylez> jusss: 除非我自己做键盘layout，hjkl不变...
<onlylove> jusss: 手写
<iMadper> jusss: 跟win api里面的thread创建, 在kernel里实现的应该是一样的.
<jusss> iMadper: 感觉很高深。。。我对进程的概念都很模糊。。。
<roylez> jusss: colemak
<jusss> 还有什么TCB CRT之类的也不明白
<And87745> 求推荐一个方便安装，适合学习编程，无网络环境中能方便使用的系统
<onlylove> Mayaer: 你多久没来了
<onlylove> And87745: windows
<Mayaer> onlylove: 有段时间了～
<And87745> 另外用AMD e2-1800作为CPU够用吗？
<onlylove> And87745: i7 4770
<jusss> roylez: 你vim是用esc还是C-c C-[ ?
<And87745> 主要是学c和脚本
<RainFlying> iMadper:  内核级的线程指的是内核会维护一个线程池供用户态的程序访问。
<nyfair> And87745: 我说真的,intel+nvidia
<imtxc> jusss: vim 有很多 jj 党
<nyfair> And87745: 农企是邪教
<roylez> jusss: esc
<roylez> jusss: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-i-quickly-mastered-a-superior-keyboard-layout-without-losing-productivity/
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ How I Quickly Mastered A Superior Keyboard Layout Without Losing Productivity
<iMadper> RainFlying: 你的意思是, windows有这样的线程池, linux没有?
<jusss> imtxc: 什么是jj党？
<huntxu> adam8157: 看來我的機器還非得刷一次非stock的recovery才能裝上了
<And87745> onlylove，i7好贵啊，我的预算只够灵动和赛扬
<onlylove> And87745: 要不你装BSD吧，一共两张盘
<imtxc> jusss: inoremap jj <ESC>
<nyfair> And87745: 可以考虑上一代架构啊，这一代提升很小的，价格却提升很多
<jusss> imtxc: ...
<onlylove> And87745: 你连神船都买不起么
<nyfair> onlylove: 灵动和赛扬是什么？
<freeflying> nyfair, 腐女
<onlylove> nyfair: atom celeron
<And87745> BSD，装软件需要从仓库里下载吗？
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔～
<jusss> roylez: 据说很早以前敲键盘是一项危险的工作，因为可能会手指骨折，所以才有mv cp这样的指令
<onlylove> 神舟i7的超级本才2999啊，SSD啊
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以找个旧键盘试试
<onlylove> jusss: 那种弹簧的
<And87745> 我预算2k
<nyfair> And87745: 我推荐300左右的ti计算器，楼下怎么看？
<jusss> onlylove: 那种古董估计没有了吧
<onlylove> 恩，TI那东西不错
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 再次劳烦ee帮忙, FVWM图标化的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452358 ee 以及各路神仙, 折腾 FVWM 遇到一个问题, 默认情况下, 不同的应用图标化后, 在桌面显示大小和ICON Style也不一样. 比如 xterm 默认的似乎是整个xterm窗口的thumbnail, 而Office套件, 则是一个很小的图标. 这样的情况, 我不太能接收, 在大致
<iMadper> nyfair: 你太坏.
<onlylove> And87745: 你有显示器没
<nyfair> iMadper: 我怎么又坏了，我这推荐自己用过的超级良心
<onlylove> And87745: 或者说，你现在有啥
<iMadper> nyfair: 坏人
<nyfair> raspberry，是这么拼的么？
<onlylove> iMadper: 2000最多一台主机吧，能买全套就是2手
<jusss> roylez: 其实我比较关注那个反斜杠back slash在键盘的位置
<nyfair> And87745: 京东的二手市场看看，也许有合适的
<onlylove> And87745: 树莓派，或者2手机器，自己看着办
<And87745> onlylove，我有2500块钱的工资
<onlylove> And87745: 你房租交了没，水电
<onlylove> 还有吃饭
<RainFlying> iMadper: 我记得之前 Linux 下的 thread 都有各自的 PCB 的？那应该是算独立的进程了。后来也许有改变了。不过 pthread 提供的应该是库函数，而不是 API 吧？ CreateThread 之类的是 Windows API。
<nyfair> And87745: 教你一招，社区图书馆
<jusss> roylez: back slash有的是在backspace左边，有的是在backspace下边，还有的在enter的左下边，这样打字时会很不习惯的
<onlylove> nyfair: 社区图书馆不都是网吧么
<RainFlying> jusss: 有人问大胡子，如果你现在重新搞一遍 Linux 的话，你会做一些什么改变，大胡子说，我会在 creat 调用后面加一个 e。
 * nyfair 有win32thread要pthread干嘛
<iMadper> 库函数和api的区别是啥 ... ...
<nyfair> onlylove: 老年人网吧，又不要钱，多好
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是所有地方都有的
<RainFlying> jusss: 没见过 Back Slash 在回车键的左边的？
<jusss> RainFlying: 有，双飞燕的都是在左边
<RainFlying> jusss: 还有 Back Slash 在 Backspace 的左边的。
<jusss> RainFlying: 罗技 戴尔的在上边
<nyfair> And87745: 能把公司笔电带回家吗？
<adam8157> Mayaer: 乖
<jusss> RainFlying: 一些老的键盘都是在backspace左边的
<onlylove> nyfair: 你确定他发的是笔电，不和我似的一台desktop
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔～
<adam8157> Mayaer: 乖
<iMadper> RainFlying: pcb是调度需要.
<nyfair> onlylove: adam8157: 乖
<Mayaer> adam8157: 唉。。。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 所以线程也有pcb
<adam8157> Mayaer: 啷个?
<Mayaer> 刚刷机，感觉变砖头了。。。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 难道win下面的pcb没有?
<Mayaer> 累觉不爱。。。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 难道win下面的线程没有pcb?
<RainFlying> iMadper: PCB  和 TCB 还是有些不同的吧？
<iMadper> RainFlying: 命名不同. 干的工作是一样的.
<adam8157> ...
<liuyix> Mayaer: 什么手机
<RainFlying> iMadper: 库函数是语言提供的，API 是内核提供的。比如内核提供了 sbrk 系统调用， C 语言里就封装成了 malloc(), calloc() 和 realloc() 之类的函数调用。
<liuyix> win上的thread实现和linux不一样吧
<And87745> 唉，公司电脑是好，可是公司有网络限制，搞得我坐在电脑前用手机聊天
<liuyix> RainFlying: 还有mmap
<iMadper> RainFlying: win api是内核直接提供的? 哦, 那我明白了
<onlylove> And87745: 限制啥，能把系统和编译套件装上就行，有文档更好了，centos吧
<onlylove> And87745: BSD也无所谓
<iMadper> RainFlying: 不过, 我们调用sbrk, 也是库函数.
<iMadper> RainFlying: 系统调用直接用, 要用系统调用号的.
<onlylove> And87745: C和脚本，对UNIX家族是必备的东西
<RainFlying> iMadper: 应该不太一样。 PCB 是包括了进程的环境，比如说内存段信息，还有关于 TCB 的一些信息，而 TCB 里应该只有线程所需要的信息。
<jusss> iMadper: select()是库函数还是api?
<Mayaer> liuyix: n4呀
<nyfair> And87745: 用visual studio 2013吧，上周刚出的，用起来很方便
<RainFlying> And87745: 公司电脑拿到第一件事就是重装系统，哇哈哈
<iMadper> jusss: 你用到的, 都是库函数.
<RainFlying> nyfair: 正版 Visual Studio 2013 用户路过
<iMadper> jusss: 我不知道是不是 系统调用 == api
<nyfair> RainFlying: 发激活码
<liuyix> Mayaer:  我前几天刚把我的n4刷到4.4，用了不到一天，又刷回cm10.1了
<RainFlying> nyfair: 没激活码的啊。
<Mayaer> liuyix: 哈哈  我没打算最近刷4.4
<RainFlying> liuyix: 我在用 CM 10.2 Nightly
<nyfair> RainFlying: vs2013 express能编译64bit嚒，我只有这一个需要
<Mayaer> liuyix: 我今天把miui刷成4.3了
<Mayaer> 刚开机  活力
<Mayaer> 了
<RainFlying> 我觉得有时间我要学一下操作系统的东西，不然总感觉啥都不懂。
<liuyix> RainFlying: n4续航太操蛋了，不能折腾其他rom，费电
 * nyfair 换了块主板，坑爹的巨硬就非要说我用的是盗版系统
<RainFlying> nyfair: 我记得之前版本的 VS 就有 x64 的工具链的啊。
<jusss> RainFlying: 据说有本书叫链接器和加载器很好，你可以看看
<nyfair> RainFlying: vs有，vs express无，2008-2012都是这样
<RainFlying> nyfair: 如果更换超过三个组件的话，原来的激活信息就无效了。
<liuyix> RainFlying: 我刷回cm10.1后果断刷了franco内核，然后降频，续航增强明显
<jusss> RainFlying: 那种东西，我一定看不懂
<nyfair> RainFlying: 主板附带的网卡声卡之类，必然超过啊
<liuyix> Mayaer: 我刷回cm10.1后果断刷了franco内核，然后降频，续航增强明显
<nyfair> RainFlying: 最麻烦的是之前的部分驱动不卸载掉会死机
<RainFlying> jusss: 其实《Linkers and Loaders》不算非常难的。我觉得在这之前可以先看 CMU 的 CSAPP。我有几个朋友好像写了一本书，跟 Link / Load 也有些关系的，叫《程序员修炼之道》，这书也不错。
<onlylove> nyfair: 更换硬件对微软来说是相当于另一台机器了
<liuyix> jusss: RainFlying 那本书不行，推荐程序员的自我修养
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那啥，学不学无所谓，我一样好好的
<RainFlying> liuyix: 是《程序员的自我修养》，书名记错了。
<liuyix> RainFlying: 写的非常不错，我读了2遍了，每次都有收获
<RainFlying> liuyix: 俞甲子和石凡写的，其中的 dll hell 一章是张晓龙写的。
<jusss> RainFlying: liuyix ,哦
<onlylove> 程序员的自我修养好像全篇没提到编程
<RainFlying> 不过作为一个不学无术的人，什么语言都不会，连《Pointers on C》都没看完。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我怎么觉得咱俩看的不是一本书
<liuyix> onlylove: 主要将原理吧，还得跟着读代码，还有实践，我实践做的少
<RainFlying> onlylove: http://book.douban.com/subject/3652388/
<onlylove> RainFlying: 都看指针了，我连数组都搞不明白
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ 程序员的自我修养 (豆瓣)
<onlylove> RainFlying: 哦，那我记错了，我看的那本书是老外的，里面都是记录的程序员曾经的故事
<jusss> onlylove: 我数组一直都没搞明白过。。。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 那本就是《程序员修炼之道》了，我刚才顺脑就想成这本书了。
<jusss> RainFlying: 我也没看完pointers on c
<liuyix> Mayaer: 我担心刷miui费电，据说还取消了虚拟按键，怕不习惯，所以没刷miui
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说，数组单独理解好说，和函数或者指针搅和在一起就不好玩了
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。反正我是不懂，
<liuyix> jusss: RainFlying 书都是互通的，看完一本经典的，其他的扫一眼就够了
<jusss> onlylove: 估计只有写编译器的人知道是怎么回事
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.catonmat.net/blog/why-vim-uses-hjkl-as-arrow-keys/
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: Here is why vim uses the hjkl keys as arrow keys - good coders code, great reuse
<onlylove> 老天保佑你们没让他看人月神话
<adam8157> roylez: outman
<RainFlying> 反正我不写代码的。。。所以都没看过这些书。。。
<jusss> liuyix: 我连tcpl都没看完。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 恩
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我看过《人月神话》
<onlylove> roylez: 是不是那个古老的终端机啊
<roylez> adam8157: 你看过那键盘？
<RainFlying> jusss: 在几年前还没走上这条路的时候我还看过 UNP
<adam8157> roylez: 好老的图了...
<onlylove> 那个home和～在一起的那个
<liuyix> RainFlying: onlylove 人月神话可以算是吐槽书。。。
<RainFlying> liuyix: 之前还看过《梦断代码》，好像也是吐槽的书吧。
<onlylove> 果然是那个古老的终端
<roylez> adam8157: adm-3a terminal...
<jusss> roylez: 哇，还有line feed return键
<liuyix> jusss: tcpl太老了，不适合个人感觉，你可以看看learning c the hard way 网上教程
<nyfair> 不抽烟不喝酒，63岁，哔同志。只喝酒不抽烟，73岁，恩来同志。只抽烟不喝酒，83岁，主席同志。既抽烟又喝酒，93岁，小平同志。吃喝嫖赌样样来，103岁，学良将军。啥坏习惯没有，每天尽做好人好事，23岁，雷锋同志。
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐 我又在看58找房子...
<nyfair> adam8157: 我给你廉租房
<onlylove> roylez: 我前几天在it外刊还是哪里看那个程序80字符限制的时候看到过那个终端
<adam8157> nyfair: 好啊
<roylez> nyfair: 好老
<onlylove> roylez: 哦，不对，是为啥用～代表home
<roylez> adam8157: loser
<liuyix> jusss: 里面各种练习题是crack tcpl例子。。。
<roylez> onlylove: 太古的恶魔啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 富婆包养我吧
<jusss> liuyix: 嗯，我看看
<roylez> adam8157: 涨价20%？
<adam8157> roylez: 没啊, 主要矛盾是这周围房子太老
<roylez> adam8157: 哦，是你嫌钱多
<adam8157> ...
<RainFlying> nyfair: 富婆先上图啊。
<jyf> roylez: 点出了实质
<liuyix> RainFlying: 梦断代码没有读过，我感觉这种书适合累了的时候读一读，和闲书差不多
<Mayaer> liuyix: 是的  取消了虚拟按键  简直不能理解。。。物品第一次刷的时候  更新了  刷回4.3  后来刷的没更新之前的
<onlylove> roylez: 那东西……凑在上面打字会不会太累
<RainFlying> liuyix: 软件工程相关的书一般都是当小说看的吧。
<RainFlying> liuyix: 我在朗和的时候，开发人员从来没文档的，沟通全部靠吼，真按软件工程的做法的话，估计全部得被拖出去打死了。
<liuyix> RainFlying: 还有joel那本软件随想录，看看外国大牛是怎么吹牛逼的
<nyfair> 请注意那是英国烟和英国酒，谢谢！
<nyfair> 尼玛养猪场的美分评论还有节操么
<RainFlying> liuyix: 还有沉思录！
<Mayaer> liuyix: 而且4.3确实省电不少  MIUI跟4.2差不多
<jusss> roylez: caps lock键在的位置那么好干嘛，很少有人用这个键
<roylez> jusss: 我天天用，当windows键
<liuyix> Mayaer: 是嘛，可惜cm官方没有支持n4的
<RainFlying> jusss: roylez  所以要用 HHKB Pro2 嘛。那个位置是 Ctrl。
<jusss> roylez: 你用它干啥。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 五环外的房子是新, 但是尼码上下班来回要俩小时啊 不能浪费睡觉时间
<roylez> jusss: 我用得最多的就是 esc, capslock, F11, F12
<onlylove> laptop的Fn能不能挪走啊
<roylez> adam8157: 有钱的loser
<liuyix> Mayaer: 降频之后感觉改善挺多的
<adam8157> ...
<RainFlying> liuyix: Mayaer : 我觉得之后肯定会有的嘛。连 Optimus Black 最近都有 ROM 更新了。。。
<nyfair> adam8157: c纪不是在家办公么
<Mayaer> 我特别期待Ubuntu的系统。。。
<adam8157> nyfair: 我这职位可以在北京remote
<RainFlying> adam8157: 求 remote
<onlylove> adam8157: 求remote
<nyfair> adam8157: 那你抱怨上下班干嘛
<liuyix> RainFlying: Mayaer 现在就停留在10.1持续稳定版，还有好像是10.2 的开发版
<jusss> RainFlying: hhkb pro2貌似很贵的样子
<adam8157> remote和在北京remote是两个概念
<adam8157> nyfair: 我不喜欢wfh
<adam8157> nyfair: 要有正常作息
<jusss> roylez: 原来一开始的esc在q的右边，怪不得vi里用esc
<roylez> adam8157: 你喜欢当loser
<adam8157> 鄙视wfh的乐乐
<onlylove> adam8157: 求解释remot和在北京remote
<adam8157> onlylove: 在北京remote有事儿得来, remote没有义务来office
<RainFlying> onlylove: 在北京 remote 就是人一定要在北京。
<onlylove> jusss: 你看了那图以后，vi里面所有不能理解的都能理解了
<RainFlying> adam8157: 上下班的费用报销不？
<liuyix> adam8157: 什么公司？？？
<Mayaer> liuyix: cm10.1我刚刷就刷回去了。。。
<onlylove> adam8157: 能在北京remote也比一定要来office强啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我想知道Bill Joy现在用的键盘是什么键位。。。
<liuyix> Mayaer: 我平时不游戏，只想待机给力点，所以刷完之后降频到1G了，果然好些
<nyfair> adam8157: 看中c纪前台了？
<adam8157> nyfair: 没前台
<jusss> roylez: 现在还有这种比较古老的键位的键盘没
<adam8157> nyfair: 其实是因为我搞驱动, 老得接触硬件, 懒得背着硬件到处跑
<roylez> jusss: 淘宝
<RainFlying> adam8157:  C 纪是可那你抠 ？ nyfair
<onlylove> roylez: 买那个得连着终端一起吧？
<jusss> roylez: 然后买的都是上个世纪的键盘？键盘的岁数比我的岁数还大。。。
<jusss> roylez: 怎么里面没tab键
<nyfair> RainFlying: 应该不假
<onlylove> jusss: vi里面有要tab么
<jusss> onlylove: 写c时缩进呀
<RainFlying> onlylove: jusss: 需要，没有自动缩进的时候怎么办？
 * adam8157 万桑吃撒
<roylez> jusss: 8个空格很难吗？
<nyfair> RainFlying: 眼神自带缩进功能
<onlylove> jusss: 笨蛋，空格，缩进有vi的设置
<onlylove> RainFlying: vim设置里面可以设置自动
<RainFlying> nyfair: 用 indent 命令？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 一看你就没好好研究vimrc
<nyfair> roylez: 为什么用空格不用tab?
<RainFlying> onlylove: 现在说的就是没有自动缩进的时候嘛。
<RainFlying> onlylove: set autoindent 嘛。
<nyfair> roylez: 浪费7个字节
<jusss> roylez: 那个PUB是啥键
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 晚饭吃啥？
<jusss> roylez: 看不清，又或者是RUB
<onlylove> RainFlying: 问题是有，所以不用研究
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 不鸡到
<roylez> nyfair: 你这么有钱，不在乎的
<onlylove> gfrog_busy: 我觉得可能adam要去711
<adam8157> 不去
<nyfair> roylez: 洁癖
<roylez> nyfair: 有钱人果然不一样
<nyfair> roylez: 穷死了，我还背着房贷呢
<nyfair> roylez: 每天还要盘算着之后怎么过
<jusss> roylez: 你说Bill Joy现在用的键盘跟我们用的一样吗
<onlylove> nyfair: 那你至少有房子，这些人想背房贷都没法背
<roylez> jusss: 丫现在用什么键盘？用秘书了
<RainFlying> 我突然想到一个问题，各位手机上的时间同步是用 GPS 的还是 GSM 还是网络？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不懂，GSM吧，或者就没开
<RainFlying> onlylove: 塔玛德敝杭州没开 GSM 校时，于是同步不了。
<jyf> 我记得有个全球广播时间的卫星
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37290
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 比特币暗杀市场众筹悬赏刺杀对象
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37292
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 欧盟对Tor暗网发出警告
<RainFlying> jyf: GPS 就有广播时间的，可以通过 GPS 对时的，但是在室内没 GPS 信号啊。
<RainFlying> jyf: GSM 网络也有自动对时的，但是杭州移动杭州联通全部都没开，广州开了的。
<RainFlying> jyf: 刚试了一下，大魔都至少联通是开了的。
<jusss> roylez: 记得开Die Hard 4里面清一色的硅胶键盘，当时感觉好cool
<jusss> roylez: 里面男二号还用诺基亚的symbian手机入侵了服务器感觉很牛x
<roylez> jusss: 硅胶键盘弱爆了
<jusss> roylez: 携带方便。。。
<RainFlying> jusss: roylez: 投射键盘
<onlylove> jusss: 虎胆龙威？
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> 下班下班
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6379b43cjw1eapju8jy1ij20p018g40r.jpg
 * gfrog_busy 粗门吃饭。
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，昨天的单你收到了？
<roylez> adam8157: .
<adam8157> gfrog: 吃啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 没想法，可能去五楼
 * gfrog 晚上饭堂也没妹纸看，无聊
<adam8157> gfrog: 走 一起
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧……
<adam8157> gfrog: 我去喝完粥
<\u> ffmpeg怎麼capture playback設備？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<RainFlying> 晚上吃冷饭的。
<x007007007> 请问下ipsec中的fwd有何作用
<x007007007> 网上一点资料居然都没
<jusss> RainFlying: stdio.h 里 #define NULL 0 还有 #define NULL ((void *)0) 这两个一样吗？
<AndChat19890pocp> yujn
<pocoyo> test
<jusss> iGoogle: 在吗
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助：Virtualbox中安装的相片安装增强功能后，无法调整分辨率，无法正常关机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452359 我在Ubuntu系统下用Virtualbox安装了xp系统，再安装完增强功能后，不能调整xp系统屏幕的分辨率，xp系统不能正常关机，一直卡在正在关机那！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Little Potato — 2013-
<^k^> ─> 11-19 19:17
<jusss> void *指针有人用吗？
<jusss> 为宫廷风
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jiero> iMadper: 哈，不成嗄。yah3c大概只对应中山大学用的版本吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 但是, 我们用inode也行.
<iMadper> jiero: 所以, 我觉得大家用的都是一样的?
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。inode其实有v5 v6
<iMadper> jiero: 额, 不鸡岛.
<jiero> iMadper: 我是看他们页才知道
<jiero> iMadper: wine啥的奏效么？
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道, 我觉得够呛.
 * jiero 猜不行1.。。
<jiero> iMadper: 自己一个人在空旷的地方住，周围30米无人确定
<jusss> adam8157: stdio.h里怎么#define NULL 0后又 #define NULL ((void *)0)
<jiero> iMadper: 感觉自己耳朵受不了了 :(
<iMadper> jiero: 耳朵?
<onlylove> 有人没
<jusss> onlylove: 有
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯。任何细微动静都捕捉到。
<onlylove> jusss: 被spam 骚扰了，怎么办
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 反骚扰回去还是怎么着
<iMadper> jiero: 听歌, 就不会太在意周围过于安静了
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 我突然想把它的服务器给格了
<jusss> iMadper: 在stdio.h里有#define NULL 0后为啥又有#define NULL ((void *)0)?
<jusss> onlylove: 那格了吧
<iMadper> jusss: 懒得去看
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。我把4GB的音乐手机塞满才不过700首。
<onlylove> jusss: 你以为那么容易啊……我现在在公司上网方便，不能扫描，在家上网用3G，扫不起
<jusss> iMadper: 那我想知道0x00是什么位置
<iMadper> jiero: 只能降低音质, 改用ogg吧
<iMadper> jusss: 空过去了, 没有用.
<jiero> iMadper: 我这手机只能 MP3 AAC WAV WMA这些格式。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 你可以用移动的LTE呀
<iMadper> jiero: ogg不支持就没办法了.
<onlylove> jusss: 没有……
<iMadper> 移动用的是tdlte吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 给我个办法能远程扫描别人的机器
<iMadper> 跟lte不同的.
<jusss> onlylove: 找台支持LTD的终端不就行了
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥? 不懂.
<onlylove> iMadper: 被spam骚扰了，想给他制造点麻烦
<iMadper> onlylove: 怎么叫扫描? nmap?
<iMadper> onlylove: 直接过去, 胖揍一顿
<onlylove> iMadper: 嗯，就那个
<jiero> onlylove: 在家上网，我现在付钱10元70MB，好少。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 僵尸网络 DDOS
<jiero> onlylove: 找本地的揍
<onlylove> jusss: 我没肉鸡啊老大
<iMadper> 我只有一根肉鸡....
<onlylove> jiero: 我要是和你说，我60块1G你怎么想
<iMadper> 而且是留给未来的老婆的....
<iMadper> jusss: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/7434a1bajw1eaqi9264n9j20c80gfdhc.jpg
<jiero> onlylove: 想你该用 wlan / wifi
<jusss> onlylove: 那没办法，你看现在的新闻都是某国高手跟某国高手干架，一动就是几百万台肉鸡DDOS,新闻写的很精彩
<jiero> iMadper: ？肉鸡？是什么。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 不是的，联通的3G累计卡，在中关村买很便宜的
<onlylove> jiero: 他的肉鸡和我说的不是一个概念
<jiero> onlylove: 累积卡？
<onlylove> jusss: 我估计如果对方机房没防火墙，应该用不了几百万，而且新闻那些人不懂的，几百万瞎扯，几个机房我相信
<onlylove> jiero: 3G上网专用
<jiero> iMadper: 去baidu下载了排名前300的歌曲，结果一堆怪异的。。。
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<jusss> iMadper: 哪个是你的腿？左边那个，还是右边那个？
<onlylove> jusss: 我突然想起来，可以篡改dns……不过好像动静略大
<jiero> onlylove: 没在国内用过3G，我的手机号都不是3G的——我后来才知道要用3G必须选手机号。。。
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<iMadper> 都不是  网上的图
<onlylove> jusss: 如果是以前单位，直接找几台没启用的机器来个大流量，直接DOS
<jusss> iMadper: 腿太细。。。感觉很容易骨折。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 不在做网络的地方上班了是不爽
<jusss> onlylove: 你说如果百度和tx干起来，那个先死
<jiero> onlylove: 你要是有号召力，动员这个频道的将手头计算机都挤进去哟
<onlylove> jiero: 我估计如果aron愿意帮我，出一个机柜的机器就够对方喝一壶
<hongker> 百度和腾讯很少有利益冲突的
<jusss> iMadper: 你们帽子和18m网络上干起来，谁的服务器先挂
<onlylove> jusss: 他俩打经济战，不会打技术战的
<onlylove> jusss: 废话，当然是帽子
<hongker> 应该说360和国内各大IT巨头干架。。。谁死。。
<jusss> 我感觉360很能打呀
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。
<jusss> 360是以一挑百的料
<onlylove> jusss: 有本事让360和中国电信打
<hongker> 360本来就在以一敌百。。
<jusss> onlylove: 中国电信。。。直接让中移动对战中电信
 * jiero 还是省省吧。
<onlylove> jusss: 360一句，该软件存在安全风险，然后就轻松获胜
 * jiero 向大家道晚安。8点睡，2点起。否则12度气温承受不住。
<hongker> 还好linux不用360..
<jiero> 相信谁，？
<jusss> onlylove: 我突然想看tcpl的第一版了。。。不想看第二版
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> jusss: 看那做啥
<jusss> onlylove: 学学K&R C
<onlylove> jusss: C都改了好多了
<onlylove> www.headin.com
<onlylove> 这个网站
<onlylove> 烦死了
<jusss> onlylove: 在某本书里写着 “别添乱，赶快解散iso c”
<onlylove> http://www.headin.com
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://www.headin.com/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<onlylove> k呢，出来干活
<onlylove> 错了……
<onlylove> http://www.headin.cn
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 海丁网-IT人的职业新天地-Rich化招聘-IT活动
<onlylove> 这个垃圾站
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 安装软件的时候出现这个错误，有关Java的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452361 怎么没办法上图... orcal java7-installer 7u45-0~webupd8~0 不晓得怎么回事 统计信息: 发表于 由 Style.Lee — 2013-11-19 20:11
<jusss> onlylove: 地址0是什么地方
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道啊
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.alternet.org/why-i-will-never-ever-go-back-united-states?paging=off
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: Why I Will Never, Ever, Go Back to the United States | Alternet
<onlylove> roylez: 这那谁，爱德华？
<roylez> onlylove: 不是
<onlylove> jusss: 和你讲了不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 和你讲了我不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 刚没看滚动条……
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 什么客户端？扔了吧
<jusss> onlylove: 用Quassel多好
<onlylove> jusss: 不是客户端的事情……
<onlylove> jusss: 我往上翻log忘了翻回来
 * jusss 感觉win下最好的客户端 Quassel, linux最好的.. irssi
<onlylove> jusss: 然后刚好是到你问我地址0那一句高亮，我以为你又问了
<onlylove> jusss: 我用mozilla家的，ff的插件，不用额外装东西
<iMadper> chatzilla.
<jusss> onlylove: chatzilla感觉界面真心丑爆了
<onlylove> jusss: 能用啊
<jusss> onlylove: Quassel比它好看多了
<onlylove> jusss: 好看，好看的都在Linux底下
<jusss> onlylove: web irc也能用呀
<jusss> onlylove: Quassel win下有
<onlylove> jusss: web的翻记录也不会自动下滚的
<onlylove> jusss: 我讨厌装一堆软件
<jusss> onlylove: 不是有pg up pg dn吗
<jusss> onlylove: irssi满足你呀
<jusss> onlylove: 讨厌装一堆软件，那用emacs吧
<onlylove> jusss: 我怎么和你说，如果是linux装一堆软件那不要紧，大家互相依赖，但是windows装一堆软件的后果是系统越来越慢
<jusss> onlylove: 装个emacs,然后你就可以用emacs煮咖啡了
<onlylove> jusss: 你用windows还嫩着呢
<jusss> onlylove: win本来就是越来越慢。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 扯
<onlylove> jusss: 我的windows09年装了到现在没多大差别
<jusss> onlylove: 我嫩。。。那你说怎么干掉那个stupidfetch
<onlylove> jusss: 哪个……
<onlylove> jusss: 我都不知道的好吧，你又去哪个花花网站了
<jusss> onlylove: 你用win难道不知道stupidfetch吗。。。还好意思说你的机子快。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 装个emacs还不够.
<iMadper> jusss: 还要有个支持超文本咖啡壶协议的咖啡壶.
<onlylove> jusss: 我30秒开win7
<onlylove> iMadper: 哎，没啥，他就给我买了
<jusss> onlylove: 以前你说我ubuntu卡是开了那个3d，其实是内存小而且又有缓存
<jusss> onlylove: 你用2g内存跑跑win7看看，看卡不卡，
<onlylove> jusss: 不卡
<jusss> onlylove: 一个stupidfetch就搞挂你的2g小内存，还好意思说不卡。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 真心不卡……
<onlylove> jusss: 你那stupidfetch是啥我都不知道
<jusss> onlylove: 难道你的win7是特供版？还是盗版的把stupidfetch给干掉了
<onlylove> jusss: msdn
<onlylove> jusss: 我就不明白，2G有啥好卡的
<onlylove> jusss: 算了，我去系统服务那瞅瞅
<adam8157> roylez: 首先得能去一个更好的
<onlylove> jusss: 你告诉我，那啥东西，系统服务里面没有
<jusss> onlylove: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=KByMJdj3ytk12-oKqtJ4zRREyk-hYRjyUqqpIY_7KHqMMl2otS8YAsbKBUngb-tSoA-tQ_JfrM7K8bL171GODa
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: SuperFetch_百度百科
<jusss> onlylove: stupidfetch
<freeflying> gfrog, 确实感觉不出vagrant的高端啊
<onlylove> jusss: 那东西没影响
<onlylove> jusss: 我这机器跑了3年了都没重装
<iMadper> jusss: 类似的机制, linux下面也有, 有了好多年了.
<onlylove> jusss: 我要是和你说，我vista 1G都不卡，你不得发疯
<jusss> onlylove: 不开东西是不卡，你随便开个软件，内存就吃不消了
<jusss> onlylove: 比如dnf这种吃内存大的游戏
<onlylove> jusss: 我玩vista的时候开诛仙，那时候就无压力，现在玩剑三依旧无压力，剑三还有内存泄露
<onlylove> jusss: 怎么，求图求真相是怎么着
<jusss> onlylove: 你敢用你1g的小内存玩地下城吗
<onlylove> jusss: 我不玩地下城
<onlylove> jusss: 地下城那渣画质和画风不是我的菜
<onlylove> jusss: 玩就玩3D
<jusss> onlylove: 2g的小内存玩地下城，你会发现人物画面都是一卡一卡的，进个房间就卡死了
<onlylove> jusss: 那是地下城的问题
<onlylove> jusss: 我和你说我2G内存玩剑三都没压力
<jusss> onlylove: 别人4g内存玩一点问题没
<onlylove> jusss: 照你这么说我不用活了
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 没个8G内存好意思说自己是玩电脑的？
<onlylove> jusss: 是吧
<jusss> adam8157: 地址0是什么东西？为啥要#define NULL ((void *)0)
<onlylove> jusss: 你是不是用的卡车司机啊
<jusss> onlylove: 没
<adam8157> jusss: 孩子 C语言真不是这么学的...  NULL并不总是0地址, 地址0里也啥都没有
<CyrusYzGTt> 15.6G 飘过
<onlylove> jusss: 我理解不了除了卡车司机还有啥软件能把计算机拖慢，难道是赛门铁壳
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 土豪，我们可以做朋友么
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 当时 内存 白菜价买的
<wpah> 果然大内存
<jusss> adam8157: stdio.h里有#define NULL 0和 #define NULL (void *)0
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 唉……我本子2代内存，算了
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 貌似是 ddr3
<iMadper> jusss: 刚才跟你说了, 0在虚拟空间里被跳过去了... 不用的
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 4×4还是8×2
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 4x4
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ ASUS N53SN
<jusss> iMadper: 那就是随便给个不用的地址当NULL了？那能#define NULL 1吗
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 果然土豪
<iMadper> jusss: 你让判断语句怎么活?!
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 二手货来的， 用 6500 买的 2011年
<iMadper> jusss:  if (ptr) {do xxxx}
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 因为人还活着
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: asus N系列老牛了
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 奸夫， 淫妇呢？
<iMadper> jusss: null如果是个非零值, 是个真值, 你还玩?!
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 嗯
<onlylove> stardiviner: 奸夫，淫妇呢
<stardiviner> onlylove: 我靠，maya妹子呢？
<jusss> iMadper: 如果函数返回null指针，你说地址0不用，那怎么判断null指针是否非0
<onlylove> stardiviner: 不知道啊，我下班回来以后就没见她
<iMadper> jusss: 请说中文.
<stardiviner> onlylove: 我是不是应该向maya妹子去告白？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 我刚被spam骚扰了，还在上火呢
<stardiviner> onlylove: 这个和我有啥关系？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你俩发生了什么？求8卦
<onlylove> stardiviner: 和你没啥关系，你有啥好办法没，我上班没法开扫描器
<onlylove> stardiviner: 踩点都不好踩
<stardiviner> onlylove: 没有阿，我们知识很久以前聊过，仅此而已，你信么？
<iMadper> jusss: null的值就是0呀 if (NULL)  就是 if (0), 还关心 *0 是什么干嘛
<onlylove> stardiviner: ä¿¡
<stardiviner> onlylove: 肉鸡吧
<stardiviner> onlylove: good
<jusss> iMadper: 函数返回了NULL, 而NULL被替换成(void *)0,那如果0x0的值非0怎么办
<onlylove> stardiviner: 穷啊，买不起
<iMadper> jusss: 你什么时候需要判断0x0的值????!!! 根本不需要呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 很多不可能的事情在jusss身上变成了现实
<jusss> iMadper: if (NULL)不是 if(0x0)吗
<iMadper> jusss: 对呀, 0x0就是0呀
<iMadper> jusss: 又不是 *0
<onlylove> iMadper: 放弃吧
<stardiviner> onlylove: 不是买，是去黑阿
<onlylove> stardiviner: 不会捉啊，我是好孩子，只会扫描挖洞
<iMadper> jusss: 你直接看到指针了, 并不需要访问指针指向的地址.
<stardiviner> onlylove: 肉鸡是基本的
<onlylove> stardiviner: 再说了，肉鸡哪里有机房的server带宽大，要玩DOS，一波搞定
<iMadper> jusss: if (NULL)  需要访问 NULL指向的地址吗?
<iMadper> jusss: 你压根儿就不会c, 不用考虑怎么深入了解c了, 你先学会基础的c知识去吧, 孩子.
<stardiviner> onlylove: 倒也是，那我也不知道办法了，对这个不熟
<onlylove> stardiviner: 我也不熟啊……所以犯愁，如果有办法……
<adam8157> jusss: 学用C语言和学写C语言是两回事儿...
<onlylove> stardiviner: 以前净想着怎么防人，没研究过怎么打人
 * adam8157 自如好贵啊....
<onlylove> stardiviner: 要不我把那邮件地址拉黑得了
<stardiviner> onlylove: 你怎么防人的路数反过来就是攻击阿
<void1> 人家关心的是 ((void *)0) 不是 (*0)
<onlylove> stardiviner: 我手里真没那么多东西，啥探针啥注入器都没
<onlylove> stardiviner: 重要的是，没有能对外的server
<void1> 明白 0 和 ((void *)0) 的区别，并不是坏事
<adam8157> try then =,=
<iMadper> void1: <jusss> iMadper: 函数返回了NULL, 而NULL被替换成(void *)0,那如果0x0的值非0怎么办
<iMadper> void1: 你确定你理解的才是对的?
<onlylove> stardiviner: 而且对方大小是个公司，人创业不容易
<stardiviner> onlylove: 去黑客社区看看？
<stardiviner> onlylove: 是哦
<void1> iMadper: 原来如此，没看到那句
<onlylove> stardiviner: 不给我到现在不知道谁把我的邮件地址卖掉的
<iMadper> void1: 如果只是那个强制转换就好说了, 因为历史原因, 为了避免编译器报类型不匹配的warn
<onlylove> stardiviner: 不过，招聘类网站，少一个是一个
<iMadper> void1: 但是, 显然 jusss 认为 if(NULL) 判断的是null指向的地址是不是真, 所有就有问题了.
<adam8157> 我要放毒啦~~~ jusss 去google一下container_of这个宏
<stardiviner> onlylove: 哈哈，我也讨厌这种没用的招聘网站
<jusss> iMadper: if (*(void*)0)
<iMadper> jusss: 直接segfault
<onlylove> stardiviner: 我靠，那家伙主页居然是08server
<onlylove> stardiviner: netblock owner是杭州alibaba?
<onlylove> stardiviner: 云主机？
<stardiviner> onlylove: 我靠。。。
<iMadper> 有spam直接过滤掉就完了... 谁没收到过垃圾邮件?
<onlylove> iMadper: 问题是觉得不爽
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ...
<onlylove> iMadper: 因为不知道哪家招聘把我的邮箱卖了
<onlylove> iMadper: 虽然不是多重要的东西
<iMadper> onlylove: 你注册过得, 都卖了.
<iMadper> onlylove: 只是不知道这个人是哪家的顾客而已.
<onlylove> iMadper: 喵的，这个货知道我真名
<onlylove> iMadper: 招聘类网站
<CyrusYzGTt> 瘟神降临 迴避 退让
<gfrog> freeflying: 现在真萎靡，骑了半小时车就喘的不行了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道以前是怎么坚持下来奥园6圈的。 T_T
<adam8157> gfrog: 奥园一圈多长
<gfrog> adam8157: 6400m
<freeflying> gfrog, 骑一段时间就好了
<gfrog> freeflying: 一年的减肥成果这几个月都报废了
<adam8157> 六圈不到四十公里啊, 跟你骑十三陵那次你很轻松啊
<adam8157> 十三陵单趟而已
<freeflying> gfrog, 我这段时间霓虹国待得也是
<gfrog> adam8157: 十三陵跑了好几个小时好嘛，6圈奥园要1小时15min搞定啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 还限时? BT...
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃没带鞋过去？
<freeflying> gfrog, 这回没带
<gfrog> adam8157: 不限时得骑到半夜去
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 现在还不能跑,跑完膝盖就痛
<freeflying> gfrog, 尝试快走,心率上不去
<gfrog> freeflying: 这是做下伤了。还是老实儿骑车吧
<freeflying> adam8157,  话说linux bridge不支持gre吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 不知道 见过没用过gre tunnel
<freeflying> gfrog, 嗯, 快走的时候心率最高只能到110
<adam8157> 也没考过 lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，这么奇葩的应用……
<gfrog> freeflying: 我开vm试试
<onlylove> 喵的，直接挖洞好呢，还是跨站好呢
<gfrog> freeflying: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/168699 便宜又大碗的来了
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ ACOME 阿珂姆 SQ110351M 男款两层压胶防风防水冲锋衣（可配抓绒）_当当网优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<freeflying> gfrog, 忍不住又吐槽下quantum啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 请参考 cts-eng 的 topic
<freeflying> gfrog, 我不在那个频道
<gfrog> freeflying: Join了/topic
<freeflying> gfrog, 不去 :) 那是eng的
<gfrog> freeflying: 偷偷进去，开枪的不要。lol
<mao_> gfrog, 你在干什么，抢花姑娘吗？？
<liuyix> irc里有多少是学生？
 * gfrog 妈蛋啊，不小心在freenode list了一下，杯具发生了
<liuyix> gfrog: 目测之前滚屏1分钟
<liuyix> gfrog: 至少
<gfrog> liuyix: 已经滚了5分钟了。
<liuyix> gfrog: 嗯，而且我记得还停不了。。。除非杀进程
<onlylove> gfrog: 10分完不了的，至少5K+频道
<liuyix> gfrog: 不行就重启吧少年
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gfrog> adam8157: 我C的内部openstack真心挺方便
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • openSUSE 13.1 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452363 亲爱的贡献者们、朋友们和粉丝们：新版来啦！八个月的筹划、打包、添加功能、修复故障、测试然后修复更多的故障为您带来了自由开源社区所能提供的最好产物，带有我们绿色之触、稳定卓越的：openSUSE 13.1！ 本发布版从我们基础测试设施的改
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以用来干坏事儿不
<gfrog> adam8157: 没问题
<onlylove> adam8157: 乃都会干啥坏事
<freeflying> gfrog, 贴来看看
<gfrog> freeflying: topic？
<freeflying> gfrog, yea
<gfrog> freeflying: 你不进去，直接敲/topic cts-eng就能看到了
<adam8157> onlylove: 你猜..
<gfrog> freeflying: 在server的status里
<onlylove> adam8157: 我不会猜
 * gfrog 忘了怎么写gre了，赶快去查文档……
 * adam8157 听<报菜名>听饿了
<onlylove> adam8157: 我这几天瞅着某服务器不顺眼，咋办
<onlylove> adam8157: 准确点说是某网站
<adam8157> onlylove: 给我十万搞定
<onlylove> adam8157: 给你10万？有十万我自己搞了
<adam8157> onlylove: 弄瞎你的眼 哈哈哈
<onlylove> adam8157: 靠，spam
<onlylove> adam8157: 有人整天往你邮箱里面扔垃圾你不心烦啊
<adam8157> onlylove: 难道不是进Spam?
<onlylove> adam8157: 进spam啥意思
<adam8157> onlylove: 被识别成垃圾邮件啊
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<onlylove> adam8157: 还真没被识别，我的手工举报
<gfrog> freeflying: 看到了，哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog, 不过ante这哥们确实够意思
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 帮我们干起活了嗖嗖的
<onlylove> adam8157: 一个招聘网站，我从来没听说过的，你觉得我是给他站长打电话好，还是给他制造点麻烦
<freeflying> gfrog, 晚上我搞晚了,这哥们就说你别干了,交给我吧
<adam8157> onlylove: 我建议你写条规则...
<gfrog> freeflying: wow，不错啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 是不是玩计算机的
<onlylove> adam8157: 一个破烂windows服务器
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • e18开发速度明显加快，alpha第二版出来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452364 消息来源： https://phab.enlightenment.org/phame/li ... 0_4_alpha/ We are pleased to announce that our second Alpha release (Alpha 2) of EFL 1.8 is now available for download at: http://download.enlightenment.org/new The relevant components are: http://download.enlightenment.org/rel/l ..
<^k^> ─> . ha2.tar.gz
<onlylove> 不爽，自己去研究那主机去，看看明天能不能用扫描器吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 试了，linux bridge上跑gre没问题
<gfrog> ip tun add gre1 mode gre local 192.168.122.1 remote 192.168.122.11 ttl 64 dev virbr0
<gfrog> ip add add dev gre1 1.1.1.2 peer 1.1.1.1/32
<gfrog> ip link set dev gre1 up
<x007007007> 有人知道ipsec 是不是可以做代理中转
<knownbad> test
<^k^> knownbad:点点点.  01:51 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-20
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助！每次重装新版ubuntu后 ，安装fcitx都不顺利。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452377 重装新版ubuntu1310，从软件中心安装fcitx，在系统 - 系统管理 - 语言支持 - 键盘输入方式系统，选fcitx后，重起，输入法改不过来。 求助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jnwysh — 2013-11-20 6:35
<chase> Jack7721
<MeaCulpa> ,
<freeflying>  MeaCulpa 你在用vagrant吗
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 18摸居然这么早上班啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我们9点啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: vagrant啥东西
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 是VBox的前台？我不用VBox,
 * MeaCulpa 似乎家里电脑已经快1年没有Linux了...
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<hoxily> 大家早。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 一个程序的多个窗口不能同时显现 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452378 ubuntu 12.04，运行同一个程序的多个进程（如多个 firefox），程序图标左侧会有多个三角形，再点程序图标，会将多个窗口并列地显示出来，可以选择窗口。 但后来不知出了什么毛病，并列显示多个窗口的功能没有了。点程序图标
<^k^> ─> 没反应。只有最小化当前的窗口，才能看到其它窗口。 应该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百里长青 — 20 …
<imtxcz> xfs 分区给格式化了还能找回来一点数据么。。。
<iMadper`> imtxcz: 山寨的imtxc
<imtxcz> iMadper`: 山寨的 imadper
<imtxcz> iMadper`: 手贱了，把硬盘给 mkfs.ext4 了。。。
<RainFlying> iMadper: imtxcz: 一般来说 testdisk 恢复一下分区表可能数据能完全找回来。
<iMadper`> imtxcz: lol~
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎样给gnome-shell的chromium加启动参数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452380 gnome-shell桌面环境 想给chromium改cache到tmp或shm 要减少 Chromium 的缓存写入磁盘操作，可以用--disk-cache-dir=/foo/bar 将缓存定义到其它地方： $ chromium --disk-cache-dir=/tmp/cache 使用--scroll-pixels= 选项设置鼠标滚动速度，例如： $ chromium
<^k^> ─> --scroll-pixels=200 统计信息: 发表于 由 速腾1994 — 2013-11-20 10:09
<imtxcz> RainFlying: 我已经用 fdisk 删除了所有的分区
<imtxcz> RainFlying: 而且 mkfs.ext4 了
<imtxcz> RainFlying: 还有救？
<RainFlying> imtxcz: 这种时候难道不正是 testdisk 的用武之地？
<imtxcz> RainFlying: 扫了一遍，没找回来。。
<RainFlying> imtxcz: 多大的硬盘？扫了多久？
<iMadper> imtxcz: 一路死好.
<imtxcz> RainFlying: 128G ssd
<imtxcz> iMadper: 真的要死啊
<imtxcz> iMadper: 手贱了
<iMadper> imtxcz: 对.
<RainFlying> imtxcz: SSD 没试过。不过 HDD 500G 的话扫描一遍需要两个小时左右。
<iMadper> imtxcz: 修复的可能性不是很大.
<imtxc> ....
<iMadper> imtxc: 节哀.
<MeaCulpa> http://www.itworld.com/open-source/383286/does-linux-mint-need-better-security
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: Does Linux Mint need better security? | ITworld
<imtxc> 主要是想不起里面有啥了
 * MeaCulpa C记和M记的人又淘气...
<iMadper> imtxc: 那就是没啥有用的东西.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu怎样防止fork炸弹？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452381 http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/Fork%E7%82%B8%E5%BC%B9 1.fork炸弹，怎样攻击？ 是否知道远程电脑IP地址（不用知道账户，密码之类），就可以攻击了？ 2.ubuntu12.04 LTS ，怎样防止fork炸弹？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Goooooa — 2013-11-20 10:19
<imtxc> iMadper: 幸亏我资料保存的比较乱……
<imtxc> iMadper: 然后别的地方可能有备份……
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 为啥要分区+格式化
<imtxc> iMadper: 因为之前那个三星的 ssd 在旧的笔记本上面，现在旧笔记本送人了，就吧 ssd 拆下来放进了 x230
<imtxc> iMadper: 放进去之后不知道想了个啥，数据没有拷贝出来就给格了。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 有钱...
<iMadper> imtxc: 没事, 代码可以再写, 片子可以再下
<imtxc> iMadper: 128G 而已，片子能存多少
<KG> 呵呵呵
<iMadper> imtxc: 那就更没事了
<KG> 我盘大可惜没有种子
<RainFlying> KG: 我有 3T 左右的电影。
<iMadper> KG: 到处都是...
<KG> 看过就忘了，没有必要存起来！
<MeaCulpa> 片子可以迅雷离线，qq旋风等
<KG> 没钱都是在线看
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎样给gnome-shell的chromium加启动参数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452380 gnome-shell桌面环境 想给chromium改cache到tmp或shm 要减少 Chromium 的缓存写入磁盘操作，可以用--disk-cache-dir=/foo/bar 将缓存定义到其它地方： $ chromium --disk-cache-dir=/tmp/cache 使用--scroll-pixels= 选项设置鼠标滚动速度，例如： $ chromium
<^k^> ─> --scroll-pixels=200 统计信息: 发表于 由 速腾1994 — 2013-11-20 10:09
<MeaCulpa> 话说现在redtube, pornhub那么发达，也不用找种子了
<iMadper> kg
<iMadper> KG: 别私聊...
<onlylove> http://www.itqushi.com/2323.html
<MeaCulpa> Win7似乎内存管理也好了很多，我觉得ssd完全没必要了
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 小米路由器公测版开放预约 12月19日开售 - IT趣事,IT糗百
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: win7内存管理好了很多？昨天jusss还和我说一个superfetch就卡死我的2G小内存呢
<iMadper> superfetch这东西又不是windows特有的.
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 起点低啊哥哥，和winXP比
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 问题是我自己的电脑跑7都跑了3年了没觉得卡……难道我没用过好机器的原因？ cc iMadper
<MeaCulpa> superfetch又是啥东西
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 貌似是从硬盘读取的时候, 除了需要的内容之外, 还多读几个单元.
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: win7的一个系统服务，描述是维持一段时间内系统性能，看度娘百科，就是预读
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 然后放在内存里, 下次如果命中, 就不用读硬盘了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: o
<onlylove> 雷军这是打算做啥，复刻苹果么
<onlylove> 啥时候出小米笔记本
<onlylove> 果然雷布斯的称号不是白叫的
<onlylove> iMadper: 我觉得jusss也怪可怜的，一开始就用个半残的1010，后来也没用啥好机器，然后硬件配置低，跑不起windows这样的资源大户
<iMadper> 1010? 啥来的?
<onlylove> iMadper: ubuntu1010
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<iMadper> onlylove: 有啥可怜的? 反正我是没觉得...
<onlylove> iMadper: 我受不了他整天弄些不知道哪里翻出来的代码
<imtxc> iMadper: 堪忧啊，如此看来，很需要一个大容量高速度的网盘了。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 我受不了的是, 每次都跟他说看这个没用, 要学基础, 丫就是不听呀.
<onlylove> iMadper: 记得UNIX环境编程第二版封面那电脑圣战的漫画么，我真的很想说，孩子，给你五分钱，给自己买个好点的电脑吧……可惜我没钱
<iMadper> onlylove: 指针的基本用法还没明白呢... 判断语句, 表达式返回值都不明白呢, 非得去看那些莫名其妙的代码. 跟她说还不听
<onlylove> iMadper: 实际上他应该还没看到指针，如果从头来的话
<iMadper> imtxc: pan.baidu?
<iMadper> onlylove: 他连表达式返回值还不知道呢...
<onlylove> imtxc: 金山快盘
<onlylove> iMadper: 我从来不关心表达式返回值的内存地址……他就那么想玩编译器？
<iMadper> onlylove: 编译器, 怎么可能? 编译器不是工业产物, 是科研领域的东西.
<onlylove> imtxc: 运诺，坚果云……国内盘一堆，还有seafile
<iMadper> onlylove: bnf范式这基础, 他就没可能明白.
<iMadper> onlylove: 更别说消除二义性之类的东西了
<onlylove> iMadper: bnf范式是啥？不懂
<iMadper> onlylove: 额... 编译原理...
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，那无所谓了，反正我也不看那个
<RainFlying> BNF = Backus-Naur。 在计算理论和之后的编译远离里应该都有提到，不过我从来没上过这些高端的课程，所以只知道 BNF 是啥。
<RainFlying> 少了个 Form
<onlylove> http://tech.ifeng.com/internet/detail_2013_11/20/31407213_0.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 小米路由器公测版开放预约 12月19日开售_科技频道_凤凰网
<onlylove> 我就是想知道，小米这么高端的硬件，咱刷个openwrt啥的小意思吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • （已解决）关于安装Linux后，安装或打开windows极其极其极其……慢的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452385 前一段时间，给电脑安装windows，发现pe进不去（别人的电脑都可以），直接U盘WIN7，用了三个小时才装好，又用了三小时还没开机成功，进安全模式，卡在disk.sys上，就这样一直卡着卡着……
<^k^> ─> 硬盘没坏道，ubuntu可以正常使用，不是硬件问题。当时个愁啊 经过不懈努力，终于发现并解决了问题，供 …
<lenage> 配置参数还没公布么不是？
<onlylove> lenage: 都说土豪配置了，flash小了能叫土豪？
<onlylove> 我听说TP都有人刷openwrt
<eexpress> 这里好像就破马才算土豪。
<eexpress> 比机器
<RainFlying> Flash 小于 128M 能叫土豪？
<onlylove> eexpress: 破马啥机器
<iMadper> 小于1t能叫土豪?
<RainFlying> 我的 TP-Link WR703N 就刷了 OpenWRT
<eexpress> 你问他
<eexpress> iMadper: 豪
<onlylove> eexpress: 貌似没来
<iMadper> eexpress: 神早
<RainFlying> 不过 WR703N 的 Flash 只有 4M 吧，刷完有些蛋疼，只能插 SD 卡用。。。
<eexpress> 才测试下fcitx，这些人完全不会cairo的嘛。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你要128M的flash，真打算跑linux？
<eexpress> 还在玩点阵
<onlylove> eexpress: 是不是csslayer在搞那个，你去fcitx那投诉去
<eexpress> 我搞不清是谁。让哈皮去投诉吧。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 如果 128M 的话就不用 pivot overlay 或者 pivot root 了，我之前在路由器上都搞了 Python Ruby Erlang 之类的环境。
<eexpress> 完全没统一风格，都是点阵在贴图
<iMadper> eexpress: #fcitx里面的人,很不友好
<onlylove> eexpress: 你如果说点阵贴图的话……好像搜狗就这么干的
<eexpress> 是吧。跟他们说，现在是gtk3时代。
<eexpress> onlylove: 你和win的软件比架构？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不管能刷啥，没货怎么破
<onlylove> eexpress: 我懒得比架构，但是搜狗的皮肤确实这么干的
<onlylove> imtxc: DIY一个
 * iMadper 为啥要刷open wrt?
<imtxc> iMadper: 有奇葩需求啊
<iMadper> 我用的内置的firmware, 已经忘了路由器的存在了, 从来不出问题, 压根儿就没有理由再去碰他.
<onlylove> 学长骑自行车载一学妹回家，到了家学妹下车羞涩地说“学长，以后你车的后座能只属于我么？”说完脸红的低下了头，学长顿时愣了下，随即笑了，说“没问题，我今晚回家拆给你…”
 * iMadper 现在早就过了自行车能泡妹子的年代了
<onlylove> iMadper: 老段子了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你的路由是啥，居然能让你忘记它的存在
<onlylove> iMadper: 我也买个去
<iMadper> onlylove: 巴法罗的一款
<iMadper> onlylove: 黑色的, 型号我都记不住
<iMadper> onlylove: g300还是啥
<eexpress> 估计是啥都不能配置，所以忘记了存在。
<Niac> ubuntu下都有什么好的下载软件啊
<Niac> mldonkey好蛋疼啊
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 怎么蛋疼
<Niac> 太高端了
<Niac> 有脑残专用的不
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 估计是玩不来，给个傻瓜的
<eexpress> wget傻瓜
<eexpress> 只认url就行
<imtxc> 果然找不回来了……
<iMadper> eexpress: lol~ 需要配置啥?
<eexpress> imtxc: 傻了吧。
<Niac> 主要是emule这类的
<eexpress> iMadper: 无配置。
<eexpress> lol
<imtxc> eexpress: .. 有啥子办法不
<iMadper> Niac: amule
<Niac> 有kad网络和ed2k
<eexpress> imtxc: 你傻都搞过了。还能咋。。
<eexpress> 啥
<iMadper> Niac: amule
<Niac> amule 没有kad啊
<iMadper> Niac: 我说有就有
 * iMadper 电驴还没死呀?
<Niac> 怎么肯能死
 * imtxc 作孽啊
<Niac> 那么多人用
<eexpress> 是啊。很久没开transmission了
<Niac> transmission比迅雷差多来
<eexpress> 死吧。
<eexpress> 比速度？ Niac
<Niac> utorren不是更好
<eexpress> 软件没差别的。只是资源。
<onlylove> Niac: 你是说transmission不支持emule？
<Niac> pt都用这个的
<Niac> 嗯
<eexpress> 你不会去湾湾找资源。估计。
<iMadper> Niac: 那是因为pt站点那些人了解的少. 他们估计都没听说过deluge之类的
<Niac> 海盗湾？
<onlylove> 好了，我们的目的明确了，给推荐一个支持 http ftp bt emule 多协议的傻瓜下载工具，有GUI的
<Niac> 对蛋
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 关于文件/etc/network/interfaces文件的配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452386 没有eth0的配置啊 全不内容就只有 # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8) auto lo iface lo inet loopback 这是怎么会事，有人遇到过这种情况吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ZhuangJW — 2013-11-20 11:14
<eexpress> onlylove: 这，，不还是mldonkey嘛
<onlylove> 说的更简单点，来个linux版的迅雷或者快播！
<onlylove> eexpress: 没见人玩不来mldonkey
<eexpress> 还是bt吧。
<eexpress> ed的资源都慢
<onlylove> eexpress: ed还是有不少资源的
<Niac> 资源多啊
<eexpress> 都是老的。
<Niac> 经典啊
<eexpress> ed本来就是下老东西用的啊
<onlylove> eexpress: 老的……就不好么，现在很多老东西比新产品耐用好用
 * eexpress 下大闹天宫去
<RainFlying> iMadper: 需求决定一切，比如我需要在新的一集美剧出来的时候自从在路由器上下载到接到路由器的移动硬盘上。比如我在回家的路上需要通过手机访问路由器管理页面然后让家里的台式机开机，然后做一些初始化的工作。比如我需要在路由器上做不被 GFW 污染的 DNS 解析。
<onlylove> eexpress: 怎么不下小蝌蚪找妈妈
<eexpress> 过时
<RainFlying> aria2 ?
<onlylove> RainFlying: emule
<eexpress> 那操作不好的。
<MeaCulpa> ed2k是分享平台不是发布平台
<MeaCulpa> bt那种才是发布平台
<Niac> MeaCulpa: 话说我的mldonkey怎么启动后就一片空白呢
<MeaCulpa> Niac: mldonkey启动了就类似个daemon
<MeaCulpa> Niac: telnet过去
<Niac> MeaCulpa: 话说这个命令都有开启的
<Niac> MeaCulpa: 好像连不上
<Niac> MeaCulpa: 操非要再来一次才行
<MeaCulpa> Niac: 那就是有某些问题，默认端口4000
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37300
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 北京砍掉小学一二年级的英语课
<onlylove> 表示我上初中才学英文
<Niac> MeaCulpa: 需要点时间好好配置下啊，本来想偷懒的，结果更麻烦
<onlylove> Niac: 配置好了就可以偷懒了
 * iMadper 从没学过英语... 高考英语不及格...
<Niac> 懂点js和php去魔都会不会饿死啊
<iMadper> Niac: 都是赚钱的本领, 怎么会饿死.
<Niac> iMadper: 能吃胖不
<iMadper> Niac: 能吃饱, 胖不胖, 看个人体质问题了
<iMadper> Niac: 但是找不到妹子就是真的
<Niac> iMadper: 繁衍后代没妹子怎么行啊
<Niac> iMadper: 如果我想再高端点是学python 呢还是go
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Twitter Bootstrap：前端框架利器，视频教程来啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452388 Web 前端开发者每天都与 HTML、CSS、JavaScript 打交道，然而不少人都是周而复始地写模板、样式和交互效果，并没有想过如何将这些重复的工作整合在一起。Twitter 推出的 Bootstrap 能够帮助 Web 前端开发者摆脱这种重复劳动
<^k^> ─> 。 视频教程内容有： 第1讲：Bootstrap用户界面与交互架构 http://www.icoolxue.com/play/1254 第2讲：下载Bootstrap htt …
<onlylove> Niac: 整天就想着繁衍后代，有点出息
<iMadper> Niac: 继续学js
<Niac> onlylove: 好像生命的意义就是这些吧
<iMadper> Niac: 其实吧, 上海妹子和北京妹子谁好我就不知道了... 但是, 上海丈母娘听闻稍胜半筹
<Niac> iMadper: 搞脚本语言，好蛋疼啊，我想学点底层的东西
<iMadper> Niac: 谁告诉你底层有钱拿了?
 * iMadper 吃饭
<Niac> iMadper: 难道不会私奔么
<kkkware> 端口是8080我记得
<nonme> firefox浏览器的标题栏占太多地方了，怎么去掉？
<yao_> fff
<iMadper> Niac: 照照镜子, 然后问问自己, 为啥会有妹子愿意跟自己私奔.
<iMadper> nonme: 标题栏是wm的.
<iMadper> nonme: 要从wm下手.
<nonme> iMadper: wm??是什么？
<iMadper> nonme: window manager
<nonme> iMadper: 怎么改？
<iMadper> nonme: 很多wm默认就没有标题栏
<RainFlying> 敝厂好像就是搞 PHP 的
<nonme> iMadper: 怎么修改wm呢？
<Niac> iMadper: 真会打击人呢
<nonme> iMadper: 我还想问下：怎么用uncompyle2反编译.pyc文件，命令是怎样的？
<iMadper> nonme: 我不碰python, 不了解.
<iMadper> Niac: 私奔诶, 武侠看多了吧?
<iMadper> Niac: 父母都不要, 跑去跟着你? 毫无理由呀
<iMadper> Niac: 感觉, 私奔的可能性, 比小行星撞击地球大不了多少
<Niac> iMadper: 我还是去看effective javascript ，冷静下
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【交叉编译工具链搭建问题】编译gcc报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452391 nux-gnu/bin/ -B/home/dell/vita/cross-gcc-tmp/i686-none-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /home/dell/vita/cross-gcc-tmp/i686-none-linux-gnu/include -isystem /home/dell/vita/cross-gcc-tmp/i686-none-linux-gnu/sys-include checking for suffix of object files... configure: error: in `/home/dell/vita/
<^k^> ─> build/gcc-build/i686-none-linux-gnu/libgcc': configure: error: cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot compile See `config.log' for mo …
<iMadper> freeflying: 耳机送到没, 候总
<onlylove> Niac: 照照镜子, 然后问问自己, 为啥会有妹子愿意跟自己私奔
<onlylove> iMadper: 据说上海丈母娘直接秒杀北京的？
<Niac> onlylove: 我靠，被一句话打击两次
<Niac> 可是男人有结婚得需要，女人也有啊
<RainFlying> 作为一个已婚的老男人，我和我老婆表示结婚毫无意义，除非买房什么的。
<Niac> 作为一个低级码农，我是不该奢求这些的
<iMadper`> 作为一个相当码农而水平不够的人, 表示这辈子都不买房
<imtxc> 什么是码农，什么是买房？
<^k^> imtxc: define:码农，什么是买房？ 2013年2月11日 |...| 标题: |买房|尽可能的还是要选择|码农|聚集区发信站: 水木社区(Thu Aug 9 |...| |码农|子女 最擅长|什么|？ |...| 你看好多电商对于|码农|聚集地都是免运费的。
<iMadper`> imtxc: 你就是码农
<imtxc> iMadper`: 我也是想当码农水平不够啊
<iMadper`> imtxc: 你已经是了
<onlylove> iMadper`: 不知道这次土地改革会带来啥变化
<onlylove> iMadper`: 是说，我们可以把宅基地凑一起，请建筑公司盖符合需求的房子么
<Niac> 土地革命就是个谎言
<iMadper`> onlylove: 不知道, 我都不知道土地改革
 * iMadper` 都是杀, 一个是饿着杀你, 一个是等你吃饱了养胖了再宰杀
<freeflying> iMadper`, 没
<iMadper`> >_<  freeflying
<imtxc> freeflying: iMadper` 给你把耳机寄到霓虹去了？
<iMadper`> 请允许我做一个悲伤的表情:   :-(
<iMadper`> imtxc: 不是呀, 我在z.jp买耳机, 候总帮我带
<imtxc> iMadper`: 噢，是你买啊
<onlylove> 兜里没钱，有钱让侯总带相机
<imtxc> iMadper`: 真有钱
<onlylove> imtxc: iMadper` 壕还不承认
<RainFlying> onlylove: iMadper: 坊间传言，接下来会有一次土地改革，可能土地会允许买卖
<onlylove> RainFlying: 会有传说中的地契么
<RainFlying> onlylove: 如果允许买卖的话就有吧。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 然后又有地主那么一说了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 你知道什么廉价的能多wan的路由器型号么
<onlylove> imtxc: 我对那个没兴趣，我一般买来个能用的就用
<RainFlying> imtxc: 兔总你还没买壕啊。
<onlylove> imtxc: 比方说某壕用的巴法络，都没听说过，买来个tp就觉得挺好的
<imtxc> RainFlying: 认错人了
<RainFlying> imtxc: 没事，你也可以当兔总。
<RainFlying> imtxc: http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/start   这里随便选一个。
<^k^> RainFlying ⇪ t: Table of Hardware - OpenWrt Wiki
<onlylove> RainFlying: 兔总是啥
<RainFlying> onlylove: 兔总是一种总
<imtxc> RainFlying: 兔你妹
<iIlL10Oo> RainFlying: 土地买卖的话，一定是人口数量和地球面积的比例不合理了
<RainFlying> imtxc: 兔总如果不嫌弃火星(墨丘利) 地段的话，可以考虑一下我之前说的 1000M 有线 750M 无线带 USB 口的双频路由器。
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 和地球面积有毛关系
<imtxc> RainFlying: 廉价， ok’？
<RainFlying> imtxc: 廉价是指 100- ？ 那双 WAN 我还真不知道有啥。 ZTE 的带 USB 的能刷 OpenWRT 的路由器好像 100 左右。
<imtxc> RainFlying: 200- 就接受
<onlylove> RainFlying: 如果那样，是不是又要有没有土地的佃户？又要有无产阶级和资产阶级？然后再打土豪？
<RainFlying> imtxc: 卧槽， 200 - 的能刷 OpenWRT 的一大把啊。刚才的 Table of Hardware 里应该有一部分满足的。
<Niac> 我艹ipad坏了就只能换新啊
<imtxc> RainFlying: 要多wan的话，需要支持 vlan 吧
<RainFlying> imtxc: ifconfig 不就能搞 VLAN 么？
<RainFlying> imtxc: http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/uci/multiwan
<^k^> RainFlying ⇪ t: Multiwan - OpenWrt Wiki
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37301
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国政府拥抱比特币
<onlylove> 比特币基金会总顾问Patrick Murck认为， “中国市场早已出现了虚拟货币，比如腾讯QQ币，所以消费者很熟悉虚拟货币的好处，一旦比特币在市场出现消费者就感受到了它的好处。总的来说这是一件好事。”
<onlylove> 让美国人一说，中国的虚拟货币反而是领先的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 比特币估计是被一堆贪官给炒上去的。
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: Q币确实领先了，哈哈
<onlylove> 但是Q币是和软妹币挂钩的，1比1啊
<onlylove> RainFlying: 既转移了资产又实现增值？
<onlylove> 而且Q币无所谓去中心化
<onlylove> 更要命的是，这东西貌似腾讯说了算
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 想装双系统，碰到点问题，不知道是不是跟uefi模式有关 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452393 我有一台台式机，一个很久的笔记本，实在太慢，于是最近买了个新的 台式机装的WIN7，旧笔记本装的XP 新笔记本是在uefi模式装的win8.1，然后现在还想在这台笔记本上装ubuntu的双系统 可是首先找了装wind
<Niac> 没办法，还是用wine装qvod算了
<onlylove> Niac: 终于被我猜中了，迅雷快播二选一
<Niac> 顺带装几个游戏
<iMadper``> 有迅雷离线呀
<imtxc> gfrog: 帮忙看看侯总的路由器啥型号的呗，我查可以配vlan不
<iMadper``> 我在家里下载, 1.8mb/s, 够了呀
<iMadper``> 为啥需要wine?
<gfrog> imtxc: 有ddwrt
<Niac> 必须QQ啊
<luo> 啊啊啊啊
<onlylove> http://news.xinhuanet.com/overseas/2013-11/20/c_125729233.htm
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 地铁“幽灵广告”产品不存在 回应称系公益广告-新华网
<onlylove> luo: 被咬了？
<iMadper> imtxc:   (erc-change-user-nickname )   这个函数里面第一个参数的user是啥?? 要怎么填?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我不用 erc 啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<iMadper> .
<onlylove> iMadper: 我觉得你是不是试试你的当前系统用户，比方你用user1登录，然后缺省就是user1
<onlylove> iMadper: 像irssi那样的
<iMadper> onlylove: 貌似不是, 不过我想到办法了, 谢谢
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<iMadper> ..
<iMadper> 搞定
<gfrog> iMadper: 刚想说你怎么变2了……
<iMadper> gfrog: 试一下我新写的erc脚本.
<iMadper> gfrog: 我的耳机还没送到... 不开心!
<iMadper> imtxc: 刚实现了一个/iao的命令
<gfrog> iMadper: 哈？
<iMadper> gfrog: 说好的20号送到...
<iMadper> gfrog: 都是骗人的!
<gfrog> iMadper: テータス：配達完了（メール便の場合は、ポスト投函で配達完了となります）
<gfrog> iMadper: ステータス：配達完了（メール便の場合は、ポスト投函で配達完了となります）
<iMadper> gfrog: 不是很能看懂, 不过看上去是送到的意思?
<iMadper> nyfair, nnnd, 需要你的时候你又不在
<gfrog> iMadper: google translate告诉我是交货完成了
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞.
<onlylove> iMadper: 把nyfair抱回家吧，这样就随叫随到了
<iMadper> （在一封电子邮件服务的情况下，成为交付完成后邮寄）发送完成状态：   神翻译, 不过我看懂了
<lpy> ....
<gfrog> onlylove: 你觉得把女王领回家就能随叫随到了？
<gfrog> onlylove: 我只能呵呵了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<iMadper> ^^ 上面两句话说出了 gfrog 的辛酸
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<onlylove> gfrog: 女王领回家不就变女仆了
<iMadper> onlylove: 天真!
<gfrog> onlylove: naive
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> onlylove: 女王还是在野地里干掉最好
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
<imtxc> onlylove: naive.
<onlylove> imtxc: 你一个没结婚的来掺和啥
 * iMadper 我也没结婚. 
<roylez> onlylove: 哥可以教育你的吧？
<onlylove> iMadper: 你俩掺和啥
<onlylove> roylez: 为毛要在野地里
<roylez> onlylove: 不把麻烦带回家呗
<onlylove> 还好nyfair不在……不知道这要是被她看到会发生啥
<roylez> onlylove: 你想当龙骑士？
<roylez> onlylove: 很有理想啊少年
<onlylove> roylez: 龙骑士是啥？nyfair不是龙吧
 * onlylove 好好学英语，好好学霓虹文，以后网购海淘不求人
<onlylove> 热火朝天的办公室，一精壮青年一边啃着馒头，一边看着眼前产品，愁眉紧锁的他陷入了沉思：产品下一步应该怎么走？如何保证代码质量？如何缩短项目时间？如何控制项目成本？一个个难题需要他思索，抉择。此时，传来领导的吆喝：“XXX，先别敲代码了！给我连下打印机……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 龙骑士就是坐在马上打手枪的
<onlylove> roylez: nyfair好像是上海的吧，我听说要远离上海妹子，因为上海丈母娘
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 靠，别那么隐晦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是龙啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我没隐晦，自己google dragoon
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 比如你是个人，你会让狗骑你头顶和其他狗狗打架么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 龙和人的相对地位就是类似人和狗
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恐龙，你懂的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦，跨界了~
<onlylove> 感觉多了个o的意思……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 为啥不是Knight？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: knight也骑马啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 现实社会存在过的，被翻译成‘龙骑士’的，就是骑马的火枪手
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我怎么知道，问那些近代翻译家们
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 把Dragon翻译成“龙”这个行为，都是异想天开了
<onlylove> roylez: 这都哪跟哪……混乱了 cc MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没混乱啊，主席说的是恐龙
<onlylove> roylez: 这和nyfair没半毛钱关系吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: ……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那有没有骑penguin的
<onlylove> test
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ... 你个丧心病狂的，鸟类都不放过啊
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  14:31 
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 毛线，你有放过恐龙么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 躲的远远的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那离恐龙远远的，不就得找企鹅
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不懂
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 如果长残了的妹子被引申为恐龙的话，企鹅你懂得
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 愿闻其详
<roylez> onlylove: 不要侮辱龙骑士的荣耀啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 长残了的叫恐龙，那长漂亮的自然叫企鹅
<onlylove> roylez: 我更喜欢山东妹子
<imtxc> gfrog: 乖，吧路由器给我哦
<imtxc> gfrog: 那个路由器支持这个不 http://www.dualwan.cn/index.php/tomato-compatibility
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 支持的设备列表(HCL)
<freeflying> iMadper, 早上七点多装的热水,现在还有点烫
<iMadper> freeflying: 已经到了?
<onlylove> freeflying: 啥杯子那么高端
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃不是跟我说没到吗...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 为啥
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不知道
<iMadper> freeflying: 同款我买过, 所以不怎么心痒~
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 上学的时候看过一本校园小说
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=599852
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: Bitcoin: peer-to-peer network based anonymous digital currency | Hacker News
<iMadper> onlylove: Zojirushi
<roylez> MeaCulpa: HN上第一个讨论BC的帖子....
<freeflying> iMadper, 我自己的啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 1600天之前
<freeflying> onlylove, 象印的
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦... 我以为是你新买的那个..
<freeflying> iMadper, 那个是给我媳妇的
<iMadper> freeflying: 模范
<freeflying> iMadper, 她现在的那个不好用,不能单手开盖
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 单手开, 貌似开车才需要吧?
<freeflying> iMadper, 还是很有用的,比如你在外面
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 好吧...
<onlylove> http://code.bulix.org/e58o7v-85036
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<onlylove> 招人招人，VMWare 北京
<freeflying> onlylove, 他们天天招
<chenxiongfei> 有招聘 web运维方向的吗？
<adam8157> onlylove: 土壕公司瞩目
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: vmware中国招什么职位呢？
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: http://code.bulix.org/e58o7v-85036
<onlylove> freeflying: 是的
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 有web运维我就抢先了，别问我
 * iMadper 在听 最后今晚
<chenxiongfei> onlylove: 要求这么高，上帝
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 你也不问问这边vmware要求高，待遇怎么样？
<adam8157> freeflying: 谁都能叫你不能啊, 你才是真壕
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: VMware在这边被称为土豪公司
<chenxiongfei> nolylove: 土豪公司
<gfrog> imtxc: 我怎么会知道
<adam8157> 呆湾通行证的颜色是粉嫩嫩的
<freeflying> adam8157, 我是屌丝中的战斗机
<imtxc> adam8157: 嘛时候去
<freeflying> adam8157, 啧啧
<onlylove> adam8157: 看着就想咬一口？
<adam8157> imtxc: Dec 1
<chenxiongfei> lol
<imtxc> adam8157: 回来不
<adam8157> imtxc: 回来
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 你要是能应聘上这个职位，钱少不了你的
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃去了领一个呆湾身份证看看给不给你
<gfrog> onlylove: vmware职位大把大把的
<gfrog> onlylove: 可惜都不屌我
<freeflying> gfrog, 求带路
<gfrog> freeflying: 融科大厦8层啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 我曾经想去金山公司当sa,人都不带正眼看我
<gfrog> onlylove: 还好你没去
<onlylove> gfrog: 怎么了？
<gfrog> onlylove: 不是说月薪3k的地儿么
<onlylove> gfrog: 3K也很好啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 帝都
<iMadper> wps开发, 貌似也才7k
<adam8157> iMadper: 不是吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 珠海3k一月也不错啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 怎么了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 压力也挺大的
<iMadper> adam8157: 珠海, 应届, wps开发, 我们班有俩
<adam8157> iMadper: 应届嘛
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<gfrog> onlylove: 帝都餐馆小服务员都3k了
<onlylove> iMadper: 应届生都可以去开发？
<adam8157> iMadper: 我当年应届不足2K呢
 * gfrog 应届2k的飘过
<iMadper> onlylove: 一堆应届的开发呀
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<onlylove> gfrog: 我只是想去看看金山的游戏服务器而已
<gfrog> onlylove: 你现在已经看到了
<onlylove> iMadper: 怪不得wps质量那么烂
<onlylove> gfrog: 木有看到啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 在天津机房呢
<gfrog> onlylove: 贵司
<iMadper> onlylove: 小瞧应届生了不是?
<onlylove> iMadper: 应届生……能力高的少
<onlylove> gfrog: 啥？
<iMadper> onlylove: 有的是.
<freeflying> gfrog, 帮我看看咋在log里看pcmk/corosync的failover
<onlylove> gfrog: 放在融科？
<gfrog> freeflying: log？
<freeflying> gfrog, syslog里
<onlylove> gfrog: 还是说是一堆虚拟机
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是有pcs status？
<gfrog> freeflying: 一定要看syslog？
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 我毕业那年，据说我学校写程序最好的在电子专业，计算机专业啥都没
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 本该如此，正常不过
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 为咩
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我是我们系那一拨人毕业的少数写代码的之一
<gfrog> freeflying: 你说把log扔进syslog，还是要看syslog里failover的记录？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没必要啊，那么多职位可以选
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 一般特别挫的写代码
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: lol，高端的都去搞软工了嘛
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 还是去搞软妹了……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 牛逼点的要么去国企，银行保险，要么去做大公司intern
<iMadper> onlylove: 我毕业那年, 就是今年, 班里一个拿了google的工作签证去了米国. 剩下的, 微软研究院, 微软工程院, 阿里, 都有很多
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 牛逼啊牛逼
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有很多, 研究院1个, 阿里1个, ms工程院有那么几个
<onlylove> iMadper: 我学校是山东很普通很普通的一个二批院校，去微软？做梦
<iMadper> onlylove: 腾讯倒是很多, 百度的话, 有5-6个
<onlylove> iMadper: 腾讯和百度都不看我学校的
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 是你们牛逼，还是google 巨硬这几年出的傻东西都因为这个...
<iMadper> onlylove: 应届生里面, 不乏高水平的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 简历都不要
<freeflying> gfrog, 看syslog里的fail over记录
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后到社会两年变普通人？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 那我就不知道了... 他们倒是真有nb的, 但是, 只是负责coding, 不负责产品方向呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 很有可能呀
<iMadper> onlylove: ibm从来都是要最好的研究生, 然后两年之后发现自己培养的很渣, 然后继续从社会上招人
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我这种最底层是去日企从头做起
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 欧美大公司都这样
<onlylove> iMadper: 发现还不如本科生干的好？
<iMadper> onlylove: cherrot学校也没好到哪儿去, 但是人家也是腾讯呀
<RainFlying> 都壕牛逼啊
 * MeaCulpa 仰望
<onlylove> iMadper: 我和你说了，人对我学校的学生说，别浪费简历了，我们只要一批
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 日企... 好吗?
<onlylove> iMadper: 不好
<iMadper> onlylove: 不会的. 笔试过了就行.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 其实挺好，从头学起
<huntxu> onlylove: 我們每年招聘會都被扔簡歷
<onlylove> iMadper: 事实
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 别听其他人瞎掰，至少软件这一行，日企比较讲究质量
<iMadper> onlylove: 我面试腾讯的时候, 就与到二本得了, 还是从福建过来参加笔试和面试的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 日企本身没问题，但是日企里面那些狗仗人势的
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 美企就是刷Patent的事
 * ofan 仰望
<huntxu> iMadper: 仰望隔壁學校
 * ofan 仰望
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你去过？
<iMadper> huntxu: 我现在仰望贵校.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • hp envy4 1220tx 安装ubuntu失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452398 电脑自带win8. 12.04和13.10都尝试过了，使用软碟通制作u盘安装会弹出busybox无法安装，用wubi安装安装完成后重启选择ububtu进入会提示0xc000007b错误，希望大神指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 anyuanzhi — 2013-11-20 14:42
<iMadper> huntxu: 妹子多且会打扮
<onlylove> iMadper: 那没办法……我学校……唉……
<RainFlying> 别这样，我还想几年后去日本呢。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我去过sharp
<iMadper> ....
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 狗到处都有的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 台湾和日本特别严重
 * MeaCulpa 去的日企还不错
 * imtxc 仰望
<onlylove> RainFlying: 去日本不要紧，只要不是在中国
 * MeaCulpa 最早的日企有加班费，出门吃晚饭不打卡
 * MeaCulpa 加班多了领导的领导就要去训领导
<iMadper> onlylove: 额. 你连日企/日本的情况都了解
 * MeaCulpa 结果就是经理常常来和我们一起码字
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 日本不是以加班出名么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 有加班费，而且日本国内是有强制休假的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 加班费就是经济杠杆啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我有一次加班费超过了工资，领导被领导的领导狂骂
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我没见过美企有这种健康的机制
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 听说强制休假是为了促进社交提高生育率？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你想，你的进度和老板谈不隆，你还可以选择赚加班费，他还要被骂
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 美企不需要加班吧
<huntxu> iMadper: 仰望個鬼
<huntxu> iMadper: 我有沒跟你說過下圍棋的梗
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 也需要，但别指望给你钱
<iMadper> huntxu: 没
 * iMadper 围城
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不会打卡，不会有“加班”
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 是噢，弹性工作制……不打卡
<imtxc> 一看你们这些人都是在外企里面水深火热啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不然我这个天天迟到3分钟的……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 然后没有价格杠杆，所有的工作计划根本没有参考值
<gfrog> freeflying: 没头绪……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那google好呢还是hitachi好呢
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我怎么知道
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 比较下么
 * iMadper 想去fujitsu
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没去过，怎么比较
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 感觉按照你的说法，日企要比美企强的样子
<imtxc> onlylove: 那两家谁要我我都去
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后买内销的有缺陷的本子？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不见得啊，各有特点，不过对于刚刚毕业的，日企教更多东西
<iMadper> onlylove: fujitsu的kernel团队很强的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那也是以前，现在难说了
<onlylove> imtxc: 一个前提，别再大陆
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我以前那个就是F记的分公司
<iMadper> onlylove: 而且, 员工配的本子, 应该是自己产的吧....
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 高端大气!
<onlylove> iMadper: fujitsu是做SUN的U的吧
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 强人到处都有
<iMadper> onlylove: 做很多东西的.
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 反正我现在看那些一毕业就在美企的都觉得他们有点嫩
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得sparc系列就是富士通和sun造，然后sun被收购，就剩下富士通是主要制造商了
<MeaCulpa> 也被干的差不多了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Hitachi也不错啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 说起来，我同学有在兰州乡土企业的，居然配的是 MBP....
<onlylove> iMadper: 要是不是fujitsu的才叫热闹
 * MeaCulpa 可惜HDS在国内只招Sales, 魔都也没点
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 拉面馆儿?
<imtxc> iMadper: 拉面馆儿至少配外星人啊
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: hds在国内卖得好吗???
 * roylez 玩游戏去
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<onlylove> iMadper: 很有可能，兰州拉面是全国最大的连锁企业
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不怎么样吧估计，没有emc 我摸 hp规模大
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: hds高端客户多
<imtxc> onlylove: 小心沙县用比特币杀你
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, hds大家接触的少
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 一些学校hds设备也不少
<onlylove> imtxc: 我家有拉面，没小吃
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 呃, 我当时学校里是emc
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 其实很多啊，因为hds在sun以后，性能比较靠谱
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: emc都是放狗出去咬的
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: hds, 我还没见过真机.
<imtxc> onlylove: 只能说明，西北经济差，外出谋生的人比福建多
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 倒是认识几个内核开发是hds的.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: emc我的感觉，emc的客户要做个zone, 加个host,甚至划个盘 也是会打电话叫Service的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 反正就是什么都不能自己动手的感觉？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 存储都是靠吹，hds 以前吹性能比较多
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 对
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这个公司一大把Field Engineer
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 赞.. 都是有钱人玩的, 我碰不到
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那这是买来个祖宗……
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 金融保险业的hds比较多
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 老行业的SUN比较多，毕竟sun有纵深，一包到底
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我是最多买一个廉价民用nas的...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我又想到银行了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 现在是managing的社会，最喜欢这种买服务的，自己不揽责
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 任何事都是可以被manage的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哦……到最后目的是，不揽责……
<ofan> Yooooooo
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 是啊，买service就是为了不揽责啊
<onlylove> ofan: yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<iMadper> ofan 怒刷存在感
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 买product就要揽责
<ofan> 测试下客户端
<onlylove> ofan: 要再帮你测试不
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 现在的精英娃娃混几年攒钱读个MBA出来混不容易，怎么可以轻易揽责
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 最讨厌不揽责的人了，到处踢球
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 社会就这样，没办法
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 尤其是医院等事业单位
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 国企的人，写个email要在那里哆嗦大半天
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 要他们白纸黑字就像要他们命一样
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 神烦，去看manual去
<ofan> ofan: 测试下推送
<onlylove> 喵，dragon啥时候来了
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 美企不打卡，所以没有加班 +1+1+1+1+1
<onlylove> stardiviner: 来找mayer?
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 亲，你他妈说得太对了
<RainFlying> 非美企打卡的路过，没加班。
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 亲，你也美企？
 * gfrog 我擦，我说为毛我要加班，原来不是美企
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王
<iMadper> nyfair: ステータス：配達完了（メール便の場合は、ポスト投函で配達完了となります）
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 还是万恶的犹太姥
<nyfair> iMadper: 送信完了
<iMadper> nyfair: 就是说, 快递送到了?
<onlylove> nyfair: 你是不是觉得希特勒输了特可惜
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 高端
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 啥时侯带我们看房啊，鼎泰封
<nyfair> onlylove: 都怪元首当年剿匪不力
<iMadper> 犹太炒房团, 大家都恨嘛
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 去宝岛别忘了帮我们讨伐光头剿匪不力
<MeaCulpa> 光头是能力太差了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 据说中正同学说君子
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 是君子
<gfrog> nyfair: MeaCulpa 球别黑犹太佬。 要不是犹太佬搞出kvm，我现在就没饭吃了。
<gfrog> onlylove: ^
<gfrog> onlylove: 太君子也不好
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我摸犹太佬海了去了
<nyfair> gfrog: 你还不如说没有犹太姥就没有交流电
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 也没有吧，中正就是能力不够
<onlylove> gfrog: 乃这个kvm是啥？是虚拟化还是硬件服务器的
<gfrog> nyfair: 交流电跟我没关系，lol
<nyfair> gfrog: 那个拍av的犹太女发明家叫啥来着
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 忘了在哪看的了
<ofan> nyfair: 女王
 * gfrog 还是得用nested kvm
<onlylove> gfrog: 艾尔伯特·爱因斯坦……
<onlylove> gfrog: 貌似这个是犹太
<ofan> gfrog: 现在都用docker了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 那是瞎说的把，她只是在自己男人的论文里面署名
 * gfrog 我这小破本子早晚得被我折腾爆炸
<gfrog> ofan: 渣渣docker
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 不过Natalie Portman倒是犹太...
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 前两天还看了Thor II...
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 所以说犹太姥恶毒啊，到头来谁记得她姘头
<Niac> Natalie Portman 女神啊
<onlylove> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%A8%9C%E5%A1%94%E8%8E%89%C2%B7%E6%B3%A2%E7%89%B9%E6%9B%BC
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 娜塔莉·波特曼 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> 会6种语言……
<ofan> gfrog: 怎么渣？
<nyfair> 靠，就是这个拍av的婊子，害我大学挂科
<ofan> Yoo
<nyfair> 。。。貌似弄错了
<ofan> nyfair: 啧啧
<ofan> nyfair: 女王还会挂科？
<lizhencn> 我擦，不是把
<gfrog> nyfair: 咦，这不是Thor 他姘头么……
<onlylove> 唉？这个拍AV？
<gfrog> ofan: 没用过，只是觉得渣
<nyfair> ofan: 一门电磁波什么的，还有一门马哲
<onlylove> Niac: 和渡边麻友比呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 不知道，我搞混了
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王会挂科？
<ofan> gfrog: 偏见
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 牛逼，我所有政治课都挂
<Niac> onlylove: 波特曼
<imtxc> iMadper: 经过实测，原来是无线网卡发热
<ofan> gfrog: 用用就知道了
<nyfair> 犹太姥必须死
<onlylove> nyfair: 马哲那种无聊的挂了就挂了吧
 * gfrog 所有政治课都开卷……
<ofan> 开卷你也挂？？
 * gfrog 马哲甚至抄到90分好像……
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你们学校好，我们那时候全部闭卷
<onlylove> Niac: 有啥魅力呢，我觉得渡边更东方啊
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.GnodlM&id=21501607039
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 国行 STAX SR-207 静电耳机207+252S耳放套装 220V电压 -百胜百-淘宝网
<onlylove> gfrog: 政治课开卷？
 * imtxc 马哲考了三次 59 分 挂到毕业清考。。。
 * MeaCulpa 短期记忆很差，还有哥毛病，就是不相信的东西总是记不住
<Niac> onlylove: 看起来很有智慧
<nyfair> 渡边素颜不好
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 虽然开卷，但是依旧有挂的，哈哈
<lizhencn> 大神们，kill e2200网卡怎么驱动
<gfrog> onlylove: .
<onlylove> Niac: 西方的看起来都很有智慧
<imtxc> iMadper: 挂个音箱在耳朵上？
<nyfair> W松井
<onlylove> lizhencn: 升级kernel
<Niac> onlylove: 对绿茶婊有恐惧
<onlylove> Niac: 就和西方没有似的
<iMadper> lizhencn: killer的无线网卡?
<lizhencn> 是的
<iMadper> lizhencn: 有链接吗? 我看看芯片
<onlylove> gfrog: 我政治课从来没开卷过
<iMadper> lizhencn: 我记得, killer用的是atheros的芯片.
<Niac> onlylove: 没扮可爱
<lizhencn> 微星G
<lizhencn> 43
<gfrog> onlylove: 渣课闭卷有毛线用，你们校长没想明白
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~ 听说很牛
<onlylove> iMadper: killer不是有线的么
<onlylove> gfrog: 对啊，我们校长造纸的
<iMadper> onlylove: <iMadper> lizhencn: killer的无线网卡?  [15:41]   <lizhencn> 是的
<lizhencn> 就是有线的网卡，链接补上网
<onlylove> Niac: 渡边有扮么
<gfrog> onlylove: 你们校长姓蔡？
<onlylove> iMadper: 看了吧，有线的
<iMadper> onlylove: 我擦, 那他之前那句是的, 是在放屁!
<onlylove> iMadper: msi有套游戏主板，都是kill2000的卡，卖点之一
<lizhencn> 现在是用笔记本上的，台式机上是组装的用的是微星g43-gaming的主办
<Niac> 当性从一种繁殖过程变成一种取乐方式，人类就已经没救了
<nyfair> onlylove: cp是果酱？
<lizhencn> 用的就是killer的网卡，e2200
<onlylove> iMadper: 果然是MSI的gaming
<lizhencn> 没错
<lizhencn> google了好几天貌似没有
<onlylove> iMadper: 那套板子一个是网卡，另一个是声卡
<ofan> Niac: 你处男吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 顺便一说, killer的无线网卡, 也很赞.
<lizhencn> 恩，确实
<onlylove> gfrog: 陈，不是姓蔡
<iMadper> onlylove: http://www.killergaming.com/solutions/Wireless
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Killer Gaming :: Solutions :: Wireless
<Niac> 可能国学那点东西看多了八，我很传统
<nyfair> 游戏主板应该是技嘉这样的，400买块垃圾版，送的剑灵激活码卖300，然后丢到二手市场去
<iMadper> lizhencn: 你确定是没驱动?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我没见过killer国内有无线卡
<iMadper> onlylove: 淘宝一堆
<iMadper> lizhencn: ifconfig -a 返回啥>
<onlylove> iMadper: 应该是kernel比较旧，没识别，我记得是ar的
<iMadper> lizhencn: 外星人有的也用他的无线网卡, 不知道是不是选配.
<onlylove> nyfair: cp和果酱啥关系？
<lizhencn> 昨天晚上输入记得好像说是我的系统没有发现 网卡
<lizhencn> ！
<nyfair> ofan: 快去调教调教Niac
<iMadper> lizhencn: 现在看看去, ifconfig -a 返回啥
<onlylove> nyfair: 我知道的cp是官配的意思，然后果酱是谁就不知道了
<onlylove> lizhencn: ip add也成
<ofan> nyfair: 你去
<jyf> sed: 无法将 1382 个项目写入 stdout：设备上没有空间
<jyf> 草 出这错误了
<lizhencn> 只能晚上了，我系统撞在移动硬盘里面，晚上回去用台式机启动看看
<Niac> 会不会喜欢国学的都是大男子主义呢
<ofan> nyfair: 女王专门对付处男
<nyfair> onlylove: 渡边应该没cp的
<jyf> ofan: 来对付我好了
<ofan> jyf: 你也处男？
<onlylove> Niac: 国学和大男子主义有毛关系
<nyfair> ofan: 他后面估计还是
<jyf> ofan: 是诶
<Niac> 古人自尊强
<ofan> nyfair: 你咋知道
<Niac> 骨气这东西不是当代人有的
<nyfair> Niac: 强个毛线，山海经这种丧失三观的东西古已有之
<onlylove> Niac: 自尊强，韩信怎么讲
<ofan> jyf: （拍肩...
<iMadper> Niac: 没看过新闻联播?
<iMadper> Niac: 新闻联播里, 多有骨气
<Niac> 新闻都不看的
<jyf> ofan: 拍肩什么意思？
<ofan> jyf: 没事意思
<onlylove> iMadper: 我听说killer的卡，单位时间发包数直接秒杀其他网卡
<iMadper> onlylove: 有评测的
<ofan> 在家好无聊
<ofan> 求好玩的
<Niac> 不过会看一下网易评论
<onlylove> iMadper: 但是一直不知道killer是哪家的，因为就知道无线有这几个，boardcom atheros intel ralink
<iMadper> onlylove: bigfoot?
<onlylove> iMadper: 木有听过
<jyf> ofan: 难道你也是？
<nyfair> 古人有屁三观，都是没节操的，帝王将相诗淫骚客神马的就不说了，看看中学语文课本
<jyf> ofan: 还是你要搭手一把？
<nyfair> 桃花源记
<ofan> jyf: 不是 lol
<onlylove> nyfair: 只能证明niac没看左传
<ofan> jyf: 加油吧
<onlylove> Niac: 左传没看吧？
<jyf> lol 没办法 只要最后别上新闻就好
<onlylove> Niac: 还喜欢国学
<Niac> 高中还是看过的
<onlylove> Niac: 你看过左传不知道里面记录的啥？
<nyfair> Niac: 养猪场评论有什么好看的
 * iMadper 四公子那狗屁德行, 都载入史记了...
<ofan> nyfair: 女王怎么这么三俗
<onlylove> Niac: 左传，就是春秋淫乱史
<eexpress> onlylove: 你是很羡慕那时代？
<onlylove> eexpress: 不羡慕
<eexpress> 说心里话吧
<iMadper> eexpress: 我羡慕!
<onlylove> eexpress: 课本都是节选的，还是纪传格式，等看了编年体的左传以后，心里想，除了这个，不能写点别的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 还有第一个公开的基 娘炮  信阳君
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 龙阳?
<eexpress> iMadper: 你应该去羡慕那1万个妃子的。
<eexpress> onlylove: 哦。
<iMadper> eexpress: 三妻四妾就已经很羡慕了
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 那四公子还是比较那啥的
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ ..嗯，意思一样，我忘记了，就这样说
<nyfair> 没节操所以叫公子啊
<ofan> ofan: test
<eexpress> 呕饭，难道失业了？
<ofan> ofan: test
<CyrusYzGTt> 还有  武侧天 也是 淫乱的代表 先后跟几个皇帝，儿子，，
<ofan> eexpress: 就没就业过
<onlylove> 看了左传以后，捎带着把诗经看了一遍，因为有不少东西都有提到
<eexpress> 还没毕业啊
<nyfair> 哈布斯堡
<onlylove> 比方新台，二子乘舟
<imtxc> iMadper: 别人有机会三妻四妾之后，我们的机会就更少了。。。
<nyfair> imtxc: 你可以学会光速绕树
<Niac> 我觉得你这是在曲解
<nyfair> Niac: 他哪里曲解了
<eexpress> imtxc: 去伊斯兰教吧。直接4个。
<nyfair> Niac: 人家都抖干货了
<nyfair> eexpress: 不是80个么
<eexpress> 每娶一个，国家奖励20w$
<lycben2008> ^
<onlylove> imtxc: 去越南吧
<eexpress> nyfair: 你这女汉子。太猛了。
<eexpress> 拉脱维亚:世界上最缺少男人的国家
<eexpress> 拉脱。。。
<iMadper> Niac: 以前的文人墨客, 都是混迹青楼, 互相攀比谁去得次数多, 想好的妓女漂亮. 现在那些文人聚众淫乱, 其实也是差不多的意思.
<eexpress> imtxc: 去吧。
<onlylove> iMadper: 薛蛮子？
<eexpress> onlylove: 那是文人？
<Niac> 说不过你们
<nyfair> 拉脱维亚气质不行的，还是直接找毛子吧
<onlylove> Niac: 去把牙磨尖了再来
<iMadper> onlylove: 那是文人?
<onlylove> iMadper: 那那是啥？还有，你说的文人是哪些？三亚那些？ cc eexpress
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 大学校长呀
 * eexpress 怀疑 nyfair 是中性。它啥话题都说。
<iMadper> onlylove: 错了, 小学校长呀
<lycben2008> help
<iMadper> eexpress: 不, nyfair 比我爷们儿
<eexpress> onlylove: 你的三亚居然是特指。。。。
<adam8157> 双性
<onlylove> iMadper: 咱来点正常的？
<eexpress> 蛋蛋。。。
<eexpress> 你咋知道的。
<adam8157> 算了 还是腐女好一点
 * nyfair 其实是adam8157的小号
<adam8157> ....
<iMadper> nyfair: 你是小号的蛋蛋?
<onlylove> adam8157: 哦？这样？
<eexpress> nyfair: 你是小号蛋蛋？
<eexpress> iMadper: hoho
<adam8157> .....
<iMadper> eexpress: 你真坏!
<eexpress> 握手
<adam8157> 虽然很讨厌这外号 但是还是想赞一下
<iMadper> adam8157: 为你这句话, 赞!
<onlylove> adam8157: 赞啥？
<eexpress> 大蛋蛋赞小蛋蛋嘛
<adam8157> iMadper: maintainer gives me another fix =,=
<freeflying> 你们才 nyfair 到底是腐女还是宅男
<freeflying> 猜
<eexpress> 猜中性
<onlylove> 我突然想起来个不好的名词……
<onlylove> 算了吧还是……
<eexpress> 额。就我猜了。
<iMadper> adam8157: 看到了.
<RainFlying> #hentai
<eexpress> 找乐乐出来猜。
<eexpress> roylez:
<iMadper> adam8157: 所以你就只能tested by了
<Niac> 我不相信女人会来irc
<onlylove> Niac: 确实有
<eexpress> Niac: 额。你不是？
<nyfair> 有人要躺枪了
<adam8157> 囡囡 斑斑 妈呀   三个
 * iMadper 我觉得吧, 我们要是投票, 谁是频道里最坏的人, eexpress 肯定当选.
<Niac> --！明显不是啊
<eexpress> 还有destine
<iMadper> adam8157: stock-cn
<iMadper> adam8157: 也是妹子来的
<eexpress> iMadper: 别造谣吧
<eexpress> Niac: 你的nick就像
<eexpress> 读音就像
<Niac> 哪里像了
<nyfair> 这频道该改名叫nsfw-cn了吧
<eexpress> 自己读
<Niac> 你怎么读的
 * iMadper 不是读 nao can 吗?
<onlylove> adam8157: nyfair 直接出局？
<eexpress> 妹子才取这样的nick
<KG> 呵呵
<roylez> eexpress: 一渣
<adam8157> 解放区都是不限流量的卡哦 赞 https://123.cht.com.tw/webecss/PrePaidCard/Introzhtw.aspx
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 外籍旅客預約預付卡門號
<eexpress> 破乐乐
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<eexpress> 别乱叫唤。
<iMadper> roylez: 坏席
<roylez> eexpress: ee渣
<roylez> eexpress: FTL不错，你可以玩玩
<adam8157> iMadper: 错了 是鸟残 cc Niac nyfair eexpress
<eexpress> roylez: 出一个题目。你猜 Niac nyfair 的性别。
<eexpress> 这啥。。。
<roylez> eexpress: 而且作者最近要出加强版了
<adam8157> Niac --> 鸟残
<roylez> eexpress: 跟你一样的性别，阿姨
<eexpress> 啥游戏？
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦 那确实是个女的.
<roylez> eexpress: faster than light
<iMadper> adam8157: 算了, Niac 还是新人呢, 不欺负她了...
<nyfair> roylez: 光速绕树？
<roylez> nyfair: ...
<adam8157> 哈哈哈
<Niac> 没人告诉你英文名字是要反着读的吗
<roylez> nyfair: 您来拉
<adam8157> Niac: 你真重口哦
<adam8157> nyfair: 你真重口哦
<RainFlying> 耽美特！ Nexus 10 刷不了 Recovery 了。
<nyfair> adam8157: 这怎么重口了？
<eexpress> 探索一个随机生成的宇宙。。。 roylez 你会变神经的哦。
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<Niac> 妹的，一天都没看完一章书
<gfrog> adam8157: cts发生奇葩事情了！！
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王
<adam8157> gfrog: 啷个
<iMadper> 没理解光速绕树那个梗, 来给解释一下,  nyfair
<eexpress> 2维点阵游戏，你就喜欢这。。 roylez
<eexpress> gfrog: 乃了啊
<gfrog> eexpress: 哈？
<adam8157> ofan: .....渣 自己nick都会打错
<Niac> iMadper: 时间倒流，树变成种子？
<happyaron> gfrog: 神马事情？
<Guest88601> adam8157: znc自动的
<gfrog> happyaron: 来了帮东洋鬼子
<gfrog> happyaron: 来了帮假东洋鬼子
<nyfair> iMadper: 不要学adam8157和eexpress，这种事情不知道比较好
<happyaron> 啥意思……
<adam8157> iMadper: 你还是年轻
<Niac> happyaron: 不知我解释的对不
<Niac> nyfair: 嗯？
<nyfair> Niac: 请问你的解释重口味在哪里？
<gfrog> happyaron: 不解释。
<iMadper> happyaron: 好荣, 你来的正是时候
 * gfrog coffee time 
<happyaron> ...
<Niac> nyfair: 从人再变回液体？
<eexpress> 哈皮。你lp呢。
<iMadper> happyaron: 这里只有我一个纯洁的人明显不够
<happyaron> eexpress: 上班呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 好
<gfrog> freeflying: 对了，猴总，我把bond设成balance-xor，用libvirt的br可以dhcp，哈哈
<Niac> 我一直觉得我是最纯洁的
<eexpress> 让她来下，证明irc有妹子。 happyaron
<iMadper> Niac: 是什么让你有这种误解?
<eexpress> iMadper: 你纯洁？
<happyaron> eexpress: 这会儿没空……
<iMadper> eexpress: 是的.
<eexpress> happyaron: hoho
<Niac> iMadper: 这个邪恶的频道
<freeflying> gfrog, 咋整的
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥也没干，vm里配好了就能用啊
<eexpress> iMadper: 你只是面相老实。实际上，估计没蛋蛋老实。
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ...
<adam8157> eexpress: roylez http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4de0ce7atw1earhk74nqqj20c81t477m.jpg
<Niac> iMadper: 联系上下文，很容易想到的
<adam8157> eexpress: 还是你看人准
<freeflying> gfrog, br的选项? 开stp?
<eexpress> adam8157: 。。。这啥心理游戏。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 没开stp
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过vm kernel报有环路，哈哈。但是至少能工作
<eexpress> adam8157: 哈皮最老实。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37304
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 《半条命》上市十五周年，《黑山》将发布收费版
<eexpress> 不沾花惹草
<adam8157> iMadper: eexpress roylez http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7cc829d3jw1earco8nlbbj20c80b474z.jpg  这脸打得
<freeflying> gfrog, 但是xor跟dhcp应该没关系才对,, dhcp的过程跟http握手比较像
<eexpress> 没看懂
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Solidot的水准...
<iMadper> lol
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37306
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国不愿意降低IT产品进口关税
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那个游戏叫《半衰期》
<adam8157> eexpress: 笨
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 半条命，OMFG
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37307
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Ubuntu 14.04不会默认使用Mir
<roylez> adam8157: 中关村的IT渣...
 * MeaCulpa 半衰期，半条命，老头滚动条
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 别人就不喜欢那名字。
<eexpress> adam8157: 解释下？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu 装了虚拟机，全屏，切换工作去的快捷键在虚拟机中失效了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452404 求助： ubuntu装了虚拟机，virtualbox或者vmware,状了win做测试，全屏后放在第二个工作区，在第一个工作去可以顺利用快捷键切换到第二个工作去，但是想要且回来就难了，请问有什么办法可以方便
<^k^> ─> 的在两个工作去中切换，类似MAC vmware fusion 那样？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 buzvul — 2013-11-20 16:16
<adam8157> eexpress: IT秃顶得多
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那到底叫啥，这个比老滚靠谱吧
<eexpress> 额。没身体？
<adam8157> eexpress: 俯瞰
<eexpress> 顶视？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 半衰期啊
<eexpress> 我还以为是脚印呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 我是说收发包目前看还ok，我再配个vm试试vm之间的通信
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，咖啡没豆儿了
<adam8157> gfrog: 找阿姨or front-desk lady
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 有些事……上古这个还好说，半条命这个……估计不好改了
<gfrog> adam8157: 懒得，回来继续拍键盘
<freeflying> gfrog, virtio现在很高级啊
 * adam8157 afk
 * eexpress 一直以为 gfrog 的头发下面长很多豆子的。
<gfrog> freeflying: 帽帽玩命搞了好几年的玩意啊。
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣神
<eexpress> 你们有前台了？
<eexpress> 看来我又要过去撮一顿了。
<gfrog> eexpress: 你来的时候也有啦
<eexpress> @@ 没吧
<gfrog> eexpress: 只不过那时候壕基铛没跟他们搭上关系呢
<eexpress> ，，
<yx91490> cbh:
<happyaron> gfrog: 那些人就在办公室做着么，还是在自己公司坐着？
<gfrog> happyaron: 自己公司
<happyaron> 哦
<freeflying> gfrog, 来,咋啥时候做个benchmark
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥东东的benchmark
<adam8157> gfrog: 有豆了
<freeflying> gfrog, virtio performance
<charlin> 有人ma ?
<charlin> 我想学C
<charlin> 可是不知道ubuntu下怎么创建和保存之类到  网上到都抄的
<palomino|working> ?_? charlin
<charlin> 什么
<RainFlying> charlin: 我也想学
<palomino|working> 随便用一个编辑器就可以啦
<charlin> 阿？
<palomino|working> vim或者gedit之类的
<charlin> 什么编辑器
<charlin> gcc？
<palomino|working> gcc是编译器
<charlin> 可是这个怎么跟GCC
<palomino|working> 你需要编辑器，或者集成环境
<charlin> 关联呢
<onlylove> palomino|working: 发现破马，ee说你的机器特别壕，求围观
<palomino|working> 先vim编辑，然后gcc编译 charlin
<onlylove> 毛线惯了，编辑完了gcc
<palomino|working> 最简单的弄个集成环境 gcc
<palomino|working> ... onlylove
<palomino|working> os[Linux 3.11.0-13-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "saucy" 13.10] cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 15.6GB, 92.9% free] disk[Total: 1.8TB, 49.0% free] video[NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 680]] ether[Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<charlin> 是用im些代码？
<charlin> 然后再用gcc集成？
<palomino|working> 任何编辑器都能写代码.要方便就得精挑细选了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 果然壕
<palomino|working> 写完用gcc编译
<palomino|working> 这只是公司的电脑罢了 onlylove
<charlin> 哦  就是直接复制粘贴把
<palomino|working> 家里比这个好！
<charlin> ///
<palomino|working> 不是.. charlin
<onlylove> palomino|working: ……
<charlin> 我自己到  ibm x-62
<charlin> x-611
<onlylove> palomino|working: 家里的什么属性
<charlin> x-61
<palomino|working> 家里32g内存双titan onlylove
<charlin> ...
<charlin> 不错
<onlylove> palomino|working: 双titan?
<charlin> 不过编程不要这么好到配置吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 一月多少电费
<palomino|working> nv的显卡 onlylove
<palomino|working> 不需要 charlin
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我知道是nv显卡
<palomino|working> 家里写代码用的是一个4770t的16g
<palomino|working> 刚才那个是专用游戏机
<charlin> 我一哥们   我下界到同学     学护理学的  毕业后直接去作程序员了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<Niac> 跳跃啊
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<RainFlying> 据说有拉小提琴的改行去 Google 做运维了。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 给他本书，让他啃去吧？tcpl啥的
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<charlin> 去公司考试居然看出来别人的题目出错了
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| ^k^
<palomino|working> 不知道啥书合适... onlylove
<charlin> 。。。
<Niac> 我专业出身都没学好的说
<charlin> 我用yanweiming的
<charlin> 以前学过一段时间
<roylez> palomino|working: 书你不要啃了，你还是啃草比较合适
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那种unix编程啥的……反正……就是……
<charlin> python
<huntxu> roylez: 啃老的樂樂
<roylez> huntxu: 结婚了？
<huntxu> roylez: 沒有，不像你那麽沖動
<roylez> huntxu: loser
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37308
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 诺基亚股东同意将手机业务出售给微软
<charlin> 用这个编辑 然后再集成岂不是很麻烦？
<onlylove> charlin: 麻烦？vim写完了，:w保存，：！gcc 文件名编译
<onlylove> charlin: 很简单吧？
<roylez> adam8157 huntxu http://show.smzdm.com/detail/23451
<charlin> 那还要调试把
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 送给女儿的礼物-只有美国能够买到的东东-美帝的房子_家居家装_晒物广场_什么值得买
<roylez> adam8157 huntxu 看看人家海淘...
<roylez> palomino|working: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/23825
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 我惭愧！再也不折腾京东快递大哥了！600斤 福临门 清香米_食品保健_晒物广场_什么值得买
<yx91490> charlin, 用code：：blocks
<huntxu> roylez: 我又沒有女兒
<charlin> 好吧
<charlin> 你们没办法把这个/nick命令添加汉语的昵称？
<charlin> 我发现都是英语的/你们有能力改编以下萨
<charlin> 你们都有女儿儿子了。。。
<onlylove> roylez: 这个真值得买，就是国内也值得
<gfrog> freeflying: 你说virtio-net？ 早就有测试报告啊
<charlin> 这个irssi怎么翻页  看上面的聊天记录
<happyaron> charlin: page up/down
<charlin> 。。。
 * adam8157 房子老不要紧, 家具要不要那么破烂啊, 不如难民营啊混蛋
<onlylove> adam8157: 哪里的
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 有了PPSSPP，ubuntu再也不怕没游戏玩了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452409 随便玩了几个游戏，基本上完美，铁拳尤其爽，比我的PSP画质还好一些，估计是PC的运算能力强很多。 Ridge Racer 2 有时候有点贴图错误，但是不影响玩，帧数没问题。 我是自己编译安装的，但是后来发现有编译好的版本
<^k^> ─> 下载，直接解压就可以了： http://ppsspp.angelxwind.net/?page/downloads#linux 给个截图吧。 ppsspp.png 接下来准备重温P …
<adam8157> onlylove: 中关村附近都这熊样
<onlylove> adam8157: 不考虑安贞门？
<adam8157> onlylove: 走路上班范围内
<onlylove> adam8157: 虽然10号经常故障
<huntxu> adam8157: 你換房子？
<onlylove> adam8157: 走路的话，融科附近的房子都超级老了
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<huntxu> adam8157: 還是想走路上班麽
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<onlylove> adam8157: 你不如往城市学院那边找
<onlylove> adam8157: 坐公交几站不要紧的
 * MeaCulpa 老江又少个地方可以旅游啊...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 西班牙
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨晚搞定新手機了，還是得刷個recovery，然後從那個recovery裝上su和gapps =.=
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: why?
<onlylove> 收拾收拾，准备工作半小时下班
<adam8157> huntxu: 鄙视刷机
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 西班牙某法院开了他的逮捕令
<huntxu> adam8157: 好在xda-developers上有把刷機次數清零的工具 =.=
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 老江这也不是第一个了
<huntxu> adam8157: 那不算刷機啊，只是recovery而已，重啟之後就變回官方了啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哦 对 他有不少逮捕令 不过没人敢抓吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 把/system/app那堆內置的軟件清理掉不少，感覺挺爽
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 上次巴菲特徒弟回国, 大陆不也没抓
<huntxu> 帶CHN的apk全刪了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，都是玩玩的
<RainFlying> 带 CHN 的 APK 还是可以用用的
<huntxu> RainFlying: 和諧了的你敢用？
<gfrog> adam8157: 去苏州街
<RainFlying> huntxu: 为什么不敢用？
<nyfair> huntxu: 和谐了难道不比乱七八糟的更安全？
<GODDOG> modelsim
<GODDOG> 好蛋疼的一个软件
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac917884
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 少年卖肾不成举报贩肾团伙:4万买入十余万卖出 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<huntxu> nyfair: 但是google play上也有那軟件啊，就不需要內置了嘛
<huntxu> 其實問題是國內的軟件市場太可怕了 nyfair RainFlying
 * adam8157 只用google play
<RainFlying> huntxu: 国内市场不压力。反正我用 App Privacy(App Ops) 把奇怪的权限全部拒掉了，而且像 GPS 信息都直接用 Pdroid 生成一个随机的位置给应用程序的。
<jyf> 卖肾给谁？
<jyf> 卖屌才好
<onlylove> 忍不住又爬上来了
<onlylove> 维基百科有加密链的么
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37309
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Firefox 28将采用新的用户界面
<huntxu> jyf: 整不好還能成魏忠賢？
<onlylove> 感觉没多大变化
<huntxu> onlylove: 這個，opera好多年以前都有了的吧
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 13.10 x64安装Ati驱动问题及心得 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452414 本人ubuntu萌新一个，最近做手机开发装上了13.10 本来一直用的系统默认驱动，前两天手痒，想试试闭源驱动，然后就遇上了各种问题，现将本人碰到的问题与解决方法与大家共享： 1、在系统设置-软件和更新-附加驱动里换用闭源驱
<^k^> ─> 动，失败、黑屏、没有登录界面，试了各种论坛上的办法，未解决——重装13.10 2、重装后，按照论坛上的 …
<jyf> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/261268.htm
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 115推出仅售99元的“5Phone” 称“率先推行智能硬件免费的先河”_115网盘_cnBeta.COM
<jyf> huntxu: 如今虽然没有皇上 可是好多人有N奶 也需要太监啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 你住哪里来着
<jusss> jyf: 咋没评论？那个 率先推行智能硬件免费的先河
<jusss> jyf: 我发现好多文章的评论比文章更好看
<imtxc> 有啥卖二手手机的论坛
<huntxu> adam8157: 霍營
<jyf> jusss: 别忙评论 先卖个玩玩再说
<adam8157> imtxc: 去58卖, 二手电子价格比均价高
<iMadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/169095
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Sennheiser 森海塞尔 HD650 耳机 黑色_1号店优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<adam8157> imtxc: 或者这里 http://www.taobao.com/go/act/ershou/hspt.php
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ err: no title
<iMadper> huntxu: 你告诉了adam你住哪儿, 不怕他今晚采你去?
<jyf> adam8157: 二手电子产品你要卖得价格高 良心上就有点过不去
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 预订无爱，买不起
<imtxc> adam8157: 对哦，我去58 发一个看看
<adam8157> imtxc: 淘宝闲置也行啊
<jusss> iMadper: 2000+，好贵呀
<iMadper> jusss: imtxc 有钱.
<jusss> iMadper: adam8157 ,你们毕业设计都做的什么？
<iMadper> jusss: 15种语言的hello world
<adam8157> jusss: filesystem optimized for nandflash
<jusss> iMadper: 太少了吧
<iMadper> jusss: 哦, 那就20种吧
<RainFlying> 我找找我做的啥毕设，我都忘了题目了。
<iMadper> adam8157: 太难满足那些内核开发的要求了
<adam8157> iMadper: ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 你这种高大上土壕，还是去万柳住吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 唉...
<iMadper> adam8157: 修bug不难, 满足其他需求真难.
<gfrog> adam8157: 哈？
<adam8157> gfrog: 穷困潦倒
<gfrog> iMadper: 有人跟你提特殊需求了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 买房了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 买车了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 表都没买啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 还有表，土壕
<adam8157> 没卖啊
<GODDOG> hi
<^k^> GODDOG:点点点.  17:56 
<RainFlying> 忘了毕设做的啥了，不过大致上就是高温超导的分子动力学模拟。
<gfrog> freeflying: 我在另一台vm上也搞不定bond了，囧。
<GODDOG> RainFlying: 高端大气上档次啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 之前那个vm就好好的……
<jusss> adam8157: 你记得黑客帝国里neo和人聊天时的界面不，还有Die Hard 4里一开始那些黑客们聊天的界面，为什么都没有边框框，只有文字
<adam8157> jusss: 因为那是电影
<jusss> adam8157: ...
<jusss> adam8157: 有个irc客户端叫irii啥的？
<adam8157> irssi
<jusss> 不是
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
 * gfrog 晚上继续麦当当
<adam8157> .......
<adam8157> 几乎同时
<RainFlying> gfrog: 真心奢侈！
<gfrog> RainFlying: 套餐20啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 奢侈
<gfrog> adam8157: 那喝羊汤吧，也20
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 好奇怪
<RainFlying> gfrog: 卧槽！ 我都是在公司吃中午的剩饭的。
<freeflying> 下班
<gfrog> freeflying: 还有啥包需要装么……
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 有个irc客户端叫irii啥的？纯文本的
<gfrog> freeflying: 配置基本是复制过来的
<freeflying> gfrog, ifenslave
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，果然忘了……
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃饭不？
<GODDOG> irssi?
<jusss> adam8157: 找到了 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IrcII
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: ircII - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<adam8157> gfrog: 不吃麦当劳 吃不了那么些
<gfrog> adam8157: 大食代吃拉面好了
<adam8157> gfrog: 不饿咋办...
 * gfrog 撤……
<GODDOG> google 觉得和irssi 差不多啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 奢侈
<gfrog> imtxc: 等我后天去你那 kick your ass
<jusss> GODDOG: 是很像
<imtxc> gfrog: ...
<imtxc> gfrog: 后天周六啊
<jusss> adam8157: 我想知道irssi客户端怎么写一个输入框并固定在最下面？是用curse库？
<imtxc> gfrog: 不加班的
 * imtxc 今天是不是周三
<jusss> imtxc: 不是
<imtxc> http://www.aihuishou.com 给我的 i9100 盖世兔报价 200.。。
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 爱回收 - 竞价回收 - 二手手机回收 - 笔记本回收 - 首页
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 惠普g4无法引导安装ubuntu，不是光标一直闪就是黑屏？求救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452421 惠普g4无法引导安装ubuntu，不是光标一直闪就是黑屏？求救。 用各种u盘启动制作软件都没用，在别的电脑上可以 硬盘启动也一样 统计信息: 发表于 由 hudaoyang — 2013-11-20 18:08
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 火狐浏览器里面那个无后缀的“firefox”文件无法打开，怎么办啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452424 我把原先自带的那个火狐卸载了，去官网下了个新的，解压后里面的那个firefox打不开该怎么办啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 575770893 — 2013-11-20 18:17
<adam8157> q
<adam8157> .q
<adam8157> nnnnnnd
<ggarlic> ..........
<ofan> nnnnd mac版的wine要价$60
<ofan> irssi渣渣，都用weechat
<tonny> hello
<Laxtiz> 好安静
<tonny>  是的啊
<tonny> 怎么没人啊
<Laxtiz> tonny: 布吉岛啊
<tonny> 哈哈
<^k^> tonny:点点点.  19:27 
<tonny> 说话都好高级
<tonny> 点什么啊
<tonny> 我不会啊
<tonny> 哈哈
<Laxtiz> ^k^: ip
<^k^> Laxtiz, 当你认为人工智能将取代律师？  19:28 
<tonny> 哈哈
<tonny> 什么ip
<Laxtiz> tonny: 这家伙 ^k^ 是机器人
<tonny> 不是吧
<tonny> 这也有啊
<Laxtiz> tonny: 这里至少有3个以上机器人潜伏着
<tonny> 他们要干嘛
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Laxtiz> 窃取人类的说话习惯,伪装成人类,然后取代人类
<zq> #whois
<zq> #好吧，新手
<tonny> 不是吧
<tonny> 这么牛x
<Laxtiz> tonny: 你用网页登陆的?
<tonny> 是的啊
<tonny> 用网页啊
<tonny> 你怎么知道的啊
<Laxtiz> 哦, 去下个客户端吧
<tonny> 用手机应该也可以吧
<Laxtiz> 我看到你的登录IP显示的
<tonny> 嗯
<panard> 晚上好
<Laxtiz> panard: good evening
<thanatoid> 问一个问题 如何在和上笔记本的时侯不待机
<thanatoid> 我是arch + awesome
<huntxu> thanatoid: 把suspend模块去掉 =.=
<thanatoid> 有装acpid 注释掉button/lid 那段没有用
<huntxu> thanatoid: 不要开小窗
<huntxu> thanatoid: 我反正不编译suspend模块，想休眠都休不了 =.=
<thanatoid> 用acpid行么？
<huntxu> thanatoid: 找了一下，应该是systemd-logind干的活
<huntxu> thanatoid: man logind.conf
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu 小狐狸，现在看到 The quick brown fox jump over lazy dog. 就想到你了
<huntxu> thanatoid:  HandleSuspendKey=, HandleHibernateKey=, HandleLidSwitch= 不知道你要的是哪个
<huntxu> thanatoid: 估计是HandleLidSwitch=ignore吧
<thanatoid> 我ignore了没有用
<huntxu> thanatoid: 默认是=suspend所以休眠了吧
<huntxu> thanatoid: 我试了一下，不发那个事件了啊，改完/etc/systemd/logind.conf之后记得systemctl restart systemd-logind.service哦
<huntxu> thanatoid: 确实是有效的，改回来的话就会发suspend到内核的
<thanatoid> 我在试 我把全能成ignore 和no了 你装acpid了么
<huntxu> thanatoid: 装了
<huntxu> thanatoid: 你取消注释了嘛。。。
<thanatoid> acpid的
<thanatoid> ？
<huntxu> thanatoid: 不是acpid
<huntxu> thanatoid: 说了是/etc/systemd/logind.conf
<huntxu> thanatoid: 贴来看看
<thanatoid> 我好像明白了什么
<huntxu> ...=.=
<thanatoid> 成了
 * huntxu momo jiero 
<thanatoid> 大师厉害
<jiero> huntxu: 这两天天暗下来了，我多次将7点当作10点。
 * jiero 睡了。
<jiero> 11点了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 晚安
<huntxu> jiero: =.= night
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 菜鸟报道 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452435 望各路大神罩 统计信息: 发表于 由 rzxtest002 — 2013-11-20 20:21
<gcell> 求教，如今Fedora 19 管理自动挂载的是什么组件/策略？
<gcell> 求教，Ubuntu现在自动挂载U盘设备的还是udev吗？
<iMadper> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/739403afgw1earibcmxlej20cm0h4q4d.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ systemd-udevd.service       loaded active running   udev Kernel Device Manager
<CyrusYzGTt> systemd-...-trigger.service loaded active exited    udev Coldplug all Devices
<CyrusYzGTt> udisks2.service             loaded active running   Disk Manager
<CyrusYzGTt> f19的
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 多谢
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu手机和平板机将支持Android应用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452441 Ubuntu创始人Mark Shuttleworth日前在接受媒体采访时回答了一个大家关心的问题，那就是，Ubuntu手机版和平板机版本都将能够运行Android应用程序，不过第一代版本似乎无法实现。Shuttleworth说：“这（支持Android应用）当然是我们的目标
<^k^> ─> ，对我们来说，Android是Java，Java在Ubuntu上运行良好。是的，这是一个目标，只是在当前的版本开发中这不 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Mir的ubuntu touch在谷歌nexus系列手机平板设备上的运行视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452443 视频见原文,页面下面 http://iloveubuntu.net/mir-video-demoed-works-well-nexus-10-nexus-4-nexus-7-and-galaxy-nexus mir运行在 Nexus 10, Nexus 4, Nexus 7 and Galaxy Nexus等设备上，能良好的运行，期待将来的正式版本发布 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 nexus-s — 2013-11-20 20:59
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt:    再多问一个，负责在桌面显示U盘图标的是nautilus吗？写在fstab里面挂载的硬盘，插入的U盘如今都不显示设备图标了，gnome-disks能看到设备，也能识别挂载状态，通过gnome-disks挂载U盘，设备图标才会出来，应该从哪方面着手？
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ ..不清楚，
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，多谢
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 这么细节的， 去 #fedora 问吧， 看你博客那么多英文，，
<gcell> 我博客？
<gcell> 这种问题，懒得去问了，八成是软件之间各自为政造成的，虽然我中间好长一段时间没用linux，但是linux这个传统应该还是坚持得蛮好
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 4MLinux 7.2 核心发布，迷你的Linux发行版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452444 4MLinux 7.2 核心发布，迷你的Linux发行版 来源:开源中国社区 作者:oschina 4MLinux 7.2 核心发布， 该核心系统体积为 5 兆左右 ，包括：Linux 3.10.17, glibc 2.17, and Busybox 1.21.1. All 4MLinux 7.2 所有应用都在 Fedora 19 (x86/32-bit/SMP) 下使用 gcc 4.8
<happyaron> gcell: 你都几年没上来了？
<gcell> happyaron: 两三年？
<happyaron> gcell: :)
<gcell> 最近才捡起来用，实在受不了win了
<gcell> happyaron: 你一直在坚守啊
<happyaron> gcell: 是啊
<gcell> linux的春天就要来了，哈哈
<gcell> 如今的环境比几年前好太多了
<weakish> 好久没上 irc 了
<freeflying> happyaron,
<freeflying> gfrog,
<freeflying> iMadper, 你的杯子到了
<freeflying> 耳机
<iMadper> freeflying: .... 你的杯子...
<iMadper> freeflying: 赞!
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<iMadper> freeflying: 亲一个~ 啵~
 * gfrog 目基
<freeflying> iMadper, kao
<iMadper> lol~
<freeflying> gfrog, 刚刚跟老板1:1, 他不care我在哪里工作
<freeflying> gfrog, 意味我可以随便去哪里
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，壕
<iMadper> freeflying: 啧啧，壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 去魔都吧。
<gfrog> freeflying: 然后把乃的车出给俺。
<freeflying> gfrog, 魔都房租太贵了啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 牌又不能转让的
<iMadper> freeflying: 去个三线城市吧.
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕乃帝都房子出掉不就能在魔都买了……
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，对哈，擦，该死的帝都
<wasikevin> freeflying, 来台湾
<freeflying> iMadper, 是这个打算
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天跟人讨论，说起MC-LAG这玩意，猴总听过么？
<freeflying> wasikevin, 亲, 你赞助我我就去啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 没有
<wasikevin> freeflying, no problem
<gfrog> wasikevin: 拜！
<gfrog> freeflying: 听起来好gaoji的玩意，我以为你们都用呢。
<freeflying> wasikevin, 黄董一言, 万马难追的
<happyaron> freeflying:
<freeflying> gfrog, 那是什么东西
<gfrog> freeflying: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MC-LAG
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: MC-LAG - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<wasikevin> freeflying, 我已找好客户出钱了
<freeflying> wasikevin, 小马哥付钱?
<gfrog> freeflying: 看起来就是给乃们用bonding的模式量身打造的。
<wasikevin>  freeflying heyheyhey
<freeflying> gfrog, 你说这个啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个要switch支持啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 办公室的电脑panic了, 怎么办... 连不上去了...
<happyaron> iMadper: 看谁在加班去踹一脚
<iMadper> happyaron: 这点儿, 哪儿还有加班的...
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> iMadper: 找看大门的去踹一脚
<freeflying> https://lwn.net/Articles/574273/
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: Jailhouse: A Linux-based Partitioning Hypervisor [LWN.net]
<freeflying> gfrog, 搞几个NCU玩不错
<freeflying> 就是贵了点
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总发到cts的有深意啊，lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 尼玛正好看到这幅图
<freeflying> gfrog, vgrant这货怎么会有人喜欢呢
 * gfrog 我擦，电信上网卡果然比联通的差的没边儿
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，接bonding接口的switch都要打开mc-lag么？ 就是mlacp
<freeflying> gfrog, link aggregation要
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 13.10 使用蓝牙鼠标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452446 前天晚上jd购买了一个Logitech M557蓝牙鼠标，次日早上送达。 ，MD213上就2个usb口，还老插东西不够用。 进入13.10，启用蓝牙，点击鼠标上的connect按钮。 选择bluetooth，点击系统菜单条setup new device或者system settings --> bluetooth 左下角+号， 扫描到
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • CAD程序员的吐槽--关于linux下软件开发环境的思考 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452447 本人建筑师，常用一款叫bricscad的CAD软件画图，这几乎也是linux下最好的通用CAD软件。今天看它的官方论坛，看到他们的程序员吐槽在linux下开发软件是多蛋疼的一件事，转帖一下，翻译得比较糙。 原文如下： Dear Brian
<^k^> ─> , short answer to "Is this the lament of a Windows developer frustrated in dealing with a new environment ? ..." NO It is mainly the problem …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 发现一个ubuntu linux新闻资讯的好站点强烈推荐 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452448 ubuntu之家 http://www.ubuntuhome.com/ Linux内核3.12正式发布 4.0已列入计划 为什么我离不开Linux？ WPS For Linux Alpha 12 p2 发布 LiLi USB Creator发新版 LiLi(linuxlive) USB Creator是一款便携的，轻松上手使用的Linux安装助手工具，被设计用于
<^k^> ─> 创建一个带引导启动功能的应用软件，支持在Windows系统下直接试用运行Linux，无需安装。 <a href="http://www.u …
<liemehoc> http://www.v2ex.com/t/89855
<^k^> liemehoc ... ⇪ 交行信用卡网申返100元，填我为推荐人成功下卡后我再返你50元现金，支付宝直接到账 - V2EX
<CyrusYzGTt> ..广告从 坛子  到 IRC 了。。
<gcell> 求fedora系统整体迁移至新硬盘的教程
<CyrusYzGTt> 跟其它linux一样， 不过迁移完得修改 UUID, ‘
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt:  cp -a 靠谱吗，有人说会有权限问题
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 看参数 cp -afLpRuv 我一般是这样的
<gcell> 这一大串参数，多谢了
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 你迁移过？
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ 额，只是迁移过 /usr /etc /root /lib/firmware /home
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 额
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡觉了，  明天要上班 晚安
<gcell> 晚安
<CyrusYzGTt> /proc 类似这些硬件文件目录要区分，不要乱迁移，，最好查看
<linuxlearn072> jd
<SeanGo_> 有没有人懂go语言的？
<maucat> #tokohot
<jackey> 还有人在吗。
<jackey> exit
<knownbad> ?
<darkx> OAO
<popolon> 大家好
<^k^> popolon:点点点.  02:15 
<popolon> 有没有人明白这个汉字：𠓛
<popolon> http://www.zdic.net/z/85/wy/204DB.htm
<^k^> popolon ... ⇪ 𠓛的网友评论|𠓛的讨论|𠓛的回复|汉典“𠓛”字的网友评论
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 局域网共享问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452452 整理程序时不小心删除了一些东西，无法设置局域网共享了，需要安装哪些软件包？ 截图.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 金玉满堂 — 2013-11-21 3:17
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-21
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 13.10 + gnome3.10 按win键展示窗口时死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452455 ubuntu 13.10, gnome 3.10, 每次开机启动后，不能按win键呼出菜单和程序，一按就死机，过一会图形界面自动重启，然后搜集错误信息，显示是gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV，大家有碰到同样的问题吗？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> ─> jerry79 — 2013-11-21 9:08
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 好冷清，也发一贴，ubuntu 13.10, gnome 3.10 win键死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452456 ubuntu 13.10, gnome 3.10, 每次开机启动后，不能按win键呼出菜单和程序，一按就死机，过一会图形界面自动重启，然后搜集错误信息，显示是gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV，大家有碰到同样的问题吗？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> ─> jerry79 — 2013-11-21 9:09
<MeaCulpa> .
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 关于一个软件库 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452457 编译内核的时候，安装libncurses5这个库文件，是干嘛的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 smilemorning — 2013-11-21 9:27
<MeaCulpa> 是啊，堂堂内核menuconfig居然用curse做
<MeaCulpa> 的确是有点傻
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46099/the-most-dangerous-opensource-bitcoin
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 最危险的开源项目——比特币 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46125/winamp-shutting-down
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Winamp 曾经我们最爱的播放器将于下月关闭 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46124/microsoft-scroogled-mugs-t-shirts-store
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 微软官方网店开卖印“反谷歌”标语的水杯和T恤 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46111/nokia-vaki-kuumeni-tuntematon-sotilas-esilla-elop-haukuttu
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 埃洛普在诺基亚股东大会上遭遇部分股东围攻 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 艾洛普活该
<onlylove> 微软也就这点本事了？
<onlylove> 丈母娘考验仨女婿。先 邀大女婿散步，过桥时突然跳下，大女婿跳水救 起，丈母娘赠他广本车一辆。丈母娘又如法炮制， 考验二女婿，也被救，受伤的二女婿获赠辆奥迪。 她再试三女婿，三女婿不会游泳搭救不及，丈母娘 溺水而亡。次日，岳父赠他一辆奔驰！
<onlylove> 什么叫真正的宅？今天早晨看见一哥们穿一短裤跟背心站在楼门口，望着满地的雪花说了句 “卧槽，都冬天了啊！！！”
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/1007080.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 【海尔Lafite】海尔（Haier） Lafite 13英寸钻石超极本（i7-4500U 8G 256G SSD 2K超高清 10点双触控 极轻薄 Win8） 迷情金【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> 土豪金弱爆了
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉, systemd有没有分析关机速度的方法? 我每次关机都卡很久很久
<iMadper> happyaron: 坏荣, 不理我
<onlylove> iMadper: 换成sysvinit分析
<iMadper> only
<iMadper> onlylove: 我也不会.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过我发现更多是kernel的问题.
<iMadper> onlylove: 貌似不是用户态的问题.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我对kernel没研究，能让我所有硬件干活就成
<iMadper> onlylove: 我对kernel也没研究, 不过他在我的某台机器上总是出问题, 所以我要关心一下
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果你那台机器硬件比较通用的话，你需要关心下硬件健康问题
<iMadper> onlylove: uefi firmware问题.
<onlylove> iMadper: 那就不用uefi呗
<iMadper> onlylove: 硬件坏了, 一点儿也不担心, 又不是我的电脑, 坏了买新的就好.
<iMadper> onlylove: 那怎么行? nvram我要用
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu的root登录图形界面后导致原来账号不可登录，如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452460 我只是为了激活了root账户，结果经历了原来的帐号登录图形界面只闪一下就退回的问题，虽然后来root可以登录，但原来账号登录不了图形界面了。 原来帐号登陆不成功： 1）原来的账号XXX无法登陆图形
<^k^> ─> 界面，tty可以进去，也通过提示，能查看/home/aoems下原来的文件； 2）root账号的图形界面下，无法查看/home/ …
<onlylove> iMadper: 你要做啥？开发uefi么，没事写nvram做啥
<iMadper> onlylove: nvram能记录kmsg
<onlylove> iMadper: 祝你早日把nvram搞坏，换新主板
<iMadper> onlylove: 弄坏好几次了
<jyf> iMadper: 你还在研究 msr不？ 看到个相关文章 给你看下 http://www.mindfruit.co.uk/2012/11/a-linux-kernel-module-for.html
<^k^> jyf ⇪ ti: Some Assembly Required*: A Linux Kernel Module For Reading/Writing MSRs
<iMadper> jyf: 多谢!
<RainFlying> 祝你早日把主板烧了。应该这么祝。
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2013/1120/230705_ubTy_939206.jpg
 * iMadper 你们的硬盘还没坏, 我的主板不敢坏
<onlylove> RainFlying: 如果仅仅是nvram是烧不了芯片组的
<onlylove> iMadper: 我电脑不是dell的
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过公司发的是
<RainFlying> onlylove: 又不一定要搞 nvram 把主板给烧了。某些异常情况下导致主板被烧嘛。
<iMadper> onlylove: 别的厂商的电脑, 硬盘都是无敌的
<RainFlying> onlylove: 上次看到找渔船水手的，基础月薪 20K，捕到非鱼类的东西可以自己卖。
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正比戴尔靠谱
<onlylove> RainFlying: 非鱼类……人鱼算不？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 人鱼不知道。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装后没有启动器和引导项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452461 win7系统，然后安装ubuntu，13.10和12.04LTS都安装过、都是安装完毕之后没有启动器，没有出现grub界面，直接进入windows启动器。用boot-repair修复的时候它总是提示我没有联网，但是已经联网了，大神们，帮帮忙！！！ 统计信息: 发
<^k^> ─> 表于 由 kes475866264 — 2013-11-21 10:38
<iMadper> lpy: ping
<imtxc> 早
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 水手还可拿巴拿马水手护照之类
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying:  就是枯燥了点...
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 我认识个人，是西班牙语翻译，每年在船上8个月，只干一件事，就是通过巴拿马运河的时候和人家交流几句
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 每年船上8个月……
<onlylove> tmux总是死机咋办
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37315
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | GitHub遭遇暴力破解攻击，重置用户密码
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37314
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 日本向美国推销磁悬浮列车
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37313
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国将进一步收紧互联网控制
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37312
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 英国警方曾试图收买学生以监视剑桥大学学生的政治活动
<jyf> 现在有没有工具可以分析c项目里的那些struct?
<jyf> 然后画成图
<RainFlying> jyf: 自己写一个。
<jyf> 如果有现成的干嘛不去用呢
<onlylove> jyf: 主要是没人知道有没有现成的
<Niac> 蛋疼的上午，准备吃饭的走起
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<adam8157> gfrog: 卧槽, 还在继续....
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 带跑他带跑他
<imtxc> test
<adam8157> fail
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:04 
 * gfrog 饿
 * gfrog 还是稻乡村的小蛋糕给力
<huntxu> gfrog: 乖
<adam8157> gfrog: 吃饭叫我, 他们都在开会...
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃饭
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨晚一狠心买了个洗衣机……
<adam8157> gfrog: 0_0
<adam8157> gfrog: 吃啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 午饭
<lycben2008> help
<lycben2008> admin
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求12.04的更新源。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452462 发现没有完整的更新源，我换了好多，骨头的，tw的，网易的，主服务器的，还有中国服务器的，都不行，下载文件不完整。 1.png 2.png 以上文见下不了，你们可以给我下一下吗？？或着那里有完整的源？？？谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhydy
<^k^> ─> hm — 2013-11-21 12:31
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 对mplayer比较熟悉的朋友帮我进来看一下@ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452463 我比较喜欢用mplayer看高清720p的电影，在终端里看。在mplayer播放影片的时候下面会出现一些数据。 2013-11-21-123225_802x25_scrot.png 前三个大概我知道一点，应该是视频和音频的时间，同步之类的。后面的数据就have no idea completel
<^k^> ─> y. does anyone knows what is that mean? thanks for your help! 统计信息: 发表于 由 只是说 — 2013-11-21 12:40
<adam8157> gfrog: 你吃饭了没
<jiero> 能喝咖啡喝茶的壕们
 * jiero 连续n天每天3L白开水。
<adam8157> jiero: 你在享受排niao的快感吗?
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。渴
<adam8157> jiero: 年轻人火大哦
<jiero> adam8157: 12度气温可能太低了。
<jiero> adam8157: 我比你小一岁，孩子
<lainme> jiero: 今晚再去屯咖啡
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<jiero> lainme: 这是什么意思？购买？
<lainme> jiero: 恩。速溶咖啡。。。
<jiero> lainme: 不是网购？
<lainme> jiero: 不是。去店里买。还是药店
<jiero> lainme: 。难道是大学里传闻的有什么秘密药店。
<jiero> adam8157: 只要冷，我就会排niao
<lainme> jiero: 这里超市只有小盒装的咖啡，比较贵。药店的比较便宜
 * adam8157 lunch
<adam8157> lainme: 雀巢黄金咖啡
<lainme> adam8157: 自从喝了旧街场，再也喝不下去雀巢了
<adam8157> lainme: 鄙视白咖啡
<jiero> 。
 * jiero 不喜欢喝咖啡了。
 * jiero 也就喜欢过一阵。。。
 * jiero 现在觉得还是热巧克力好。。。
<jiero> lainme: 香港有很多雀巢吗？
<lainme> jiero: 恩
<jiero> lainme: 呃。我倒是每次都换个品牌的咖啡结果喝了10多种也感觉不出哪种好。。。
 * jiero 结论是自己味盲。
<jiero> lainme: 最近轻松了？
<lainme> jiero: 没有
<freeflying> adam8157, 啥时候去你们那边看看去
<adam8157> freeflying: 哪边
<freeflying> adam8157, 威海啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 其实厦门不错
<adam8157> freeflying: 去吧, 厦门也不错
<adam8157> freeflying: 去买个行宫
<freeflying> adam8157, 你出钱我就买
<adam8157> freeflying: 我连宫都没有 还行宫
<freeflying> adam8157, 你这是打算在土澳买别墅的人
<adam8157> 蛋
<freeflying> adam8157, 难道改去米帝了啊
<adam8157> 蛋
<freeflying> adam8157, 组织下个月去郊区哪里腐败啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 行啊 去哪
<freeflying> adam8157, 密云
<adam8157> 啥项目啊 有妹子没
<freeflying> adam8157, 妹子自备
<huntxu> adam8157: 哈哈哈哈
<adam8157> sigh...
<huacai> ...........
<gfrog> freeflying: 去密云泡温泉嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog, 行啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，我觉得你是在霓虹国累到了，急需放松的节奏。 lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 你有驾照？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有
<gfrog> adam8157: 那你咋郊游？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不会开车还不会坐车么
<huacai> 这都聊些个什么呢?
<huacai> 能解释以下么?
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 14.10桌面版将会默认使用Mir和Unity 8 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452465 Ubuntu 14.04不会默认使用Mir 来源:solidot 作者:WinterIsComing Canonical 创始人Mark Shuttleworth透过在线会议Ubuntu Developer Summit宣布，明年四月发布的Ubuntu 14.04将不会以Mir替代X作为默认显示服务器，理由是X兼容层XMir不稳定，而14.04是长期支持
<jyf> adam8157: 不给力啊 我老早就想体验none-X的架构了
 * adam8157 谁给推荐个限制app上网的控制软件?
<huacai> pa
<huacai> panabit
<adam8157> ?
<freeflying> adam8157, mbr 用32位的系统修复可以吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 可以.
<freeflying> iMadper, 赞
<adam8157> huacai: panabit搜不到啊
<adam8157> huacai: for android
<jyf> 这种控制上网的软件都会分析流量 小心使用
<huacai> 早说for android呀.
<huacai> 用lbe吧!
<huacai> 千万别用国产的360那些吧.一直用lbe
<huntxu> adam8157: 直接把data去掉嘛
<huntxu> adam8157: 或者在data usage那裏有可以restrict background data啊
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> huntxu: 你说的这是在哪?  国际漫游五块一M, 烧不起啊
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<huntxu> adam8157: 你出國了啊？
<huntxu> adam8157: 把data network整個disable啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 还想checkin呢...
<huntxu> adam8157: 還有data roaming也能去掉的嘛
<huntxu> adam8157: 那直接restrict background data
<huntxu> adam8157: settings -> data usage -> 點下邊的程序 -> 拖到最下面
<adam8157> huntxu: 看看
<adam8157> huntxu: 能全选么...
<adam8157> huntxu: 批量设置
<happyaron> adam8157: 直接按照app关background data network
<happyaron> adam8157: 不能吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒有全選 =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: 我都是一個一個點的
<huntxu> adam8157: 完全能限制到每天1M左右，那1M都是google service framework =.=
<huacai> 看你还是用lbe吧.....
<huacai> 安装一个lbe,然后就ok了.我android 用lbe和adblock 无广告
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu与ubuntu之间可以像windows那样网络硬盘映射吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452466 一同事在windows上可以直接 用 网络硬盘映射 去访问ubuntu的一个目录。ubuntu上什么都没有装（比如samba nfs）. ubuntu与ubuntu之间不能像他们这样吗？不在源ubuntu（这里指被访问的）上将装什么软件，直接可以mount的。
<^k^> ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 kanger — 2013-11-21 14:17
<gfrog> adam8157: 买张呆湾卡
<gfrog> adam8157: checkin就不走流量嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: huntxu happyaron huacai 哈哈哈哈, 咱的4.1.2有全局背景数据流量关闭功能
<happyaron> adam8157: 然后gtalk也不能用了
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<huacai> gtalk
<huacai>  现在不都是hangouts了么?
<happyaron> 一直没升级的路过……
<happyaron> hangouts 太难用了点。
<happyaron> freeflying: ibus 是啥时候成为默认输入法的？
<freeflying> happyaron, 好久远了
<huntxu> adam8157: 有麽？在哪？
<gfrog> happyaron: 能有4-5年了吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 我想知道具体哪个版本开始的
<gfrog> happyaron: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligent_Input_Bus
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: Intelligent Input Bus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<gfrog> happyaron: 9.10
<happyaron> ok
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  14:47 
<jusss> palomino|working: ping
<palomino|working> pong
<jusss> palomino|working: 在写一个简单的网络服务器，不知道怎么写了
<jusss> palomino|working: 就那种局域网聊天
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 加油
<freeflying> iMadper, grub2 的 serch --floopy是必须的吗
<jusss> palomino|working: 怎么把接收的信息发送给其它所有客户端，怎么处理随时接入的客户端
<palomino|working> no idea jusss
<palomino|working> 当年在windows上有个mfc的例子程序
<nyfair> iMadper: 我除了要茶轴，我还要个外地人啊，求推荐
<jusss> palomino|working: 不会c++...
<iMadper> freeflying: 不是吧
<iMadper> nyfair: 啥? 外地人?
<nyfair> jusss: 没事，google下就会了
<iMadper> nyfair: 茶轴和外地人啥关系?
<nyfair> iMadper: 硬盘
<jusss> nyfair: ...
<iMadper> nyfair: 哦, 移动硬盘还是?
<nyfair> iMadper: 硬盘=外地人 蓝光=本地人
<jusss> nyfair: 你帮我写写？
<nyfair> iMadper: 台式机
<iMadper> nyfair: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.58.3CLUZu&id=35139932140
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ OCZ RevoDrive 3 PCI-E 固态硬盘 PCIe 接口 240G SSD 国行现货-淘宝网
<huntxu> nyfair: 為什麽這麽稱呼
<iMadper> nyfair: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.4fAIsx&id=21375771773
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 高速固态硬盘 Fusion-io ioDrive2 3TB SSD MLC PCI-E x4-淘宝网
<nyfair> iMadper: 没固态需求，实惠点的绿盘就好
<nyfair> huntxu: 外地-wd-west digital-硬盘 本地-bd-blue disc-蓝光
<adam8157> huntxu: data usage 右下角
 * jusss 谁帮我看看呀，怎么处理随时接入的客户端和怎么把一个客户端接受的信息发给其它所有客户端，  
<huntxu> adam8157: 我沒有  TAT
<nyfair> jusss: 拿个大喇叭广播啊
<adam8157> huntxu: android啥版本
<huntxu> adam8157: 4.1.2
<adam8157> huntxu: 我也是啊...
<jusss> nyfair: 怎么广播
<jusss> http://code.bulix.org/l0pzsw-85044?raw
<nyfair> iMadper: 壕！给我这个19w软妹币买这个硬盘
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: text/plain
<iMadper> nyfair: 你是土豪... 我给你推荐, 自然不能推荐便宜的, 否则就是看不起你
<iMadper> nyfair: 读写, 4gb/s哦~
<iMadper> nyfair: 妈妈再也不用担心你的硬盘速度了
<iMadper> nyfair: 你还可以买10块, 组成raid
<iMadper> nyfair: 打小/速度都够了
<iMadper> nyfair: 不用谢我, 我叫雷锋
<jyf> iMadper: msata有什么性价比高的没？ 以后要入个nuc like的case 只支持msata了
<iMadper> jyf: 有呀, 那个浦科特的代工厂叫啥来的?
<nyfair> iMadper: 你能正经点么，我还有房贷，买不起这种
<nyfair> iMadper: 来个便宜耐操的2t/3t即可
<iMadper> nyfair: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.23.LXj6Ny&id=27041528722
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 日立2T 7200转 32M 7K2000 HDS722020ALA330 台式机硬盘 3年质保-淘宝网
<jyf> iMadper: 我就是要你告诉我叫啥来着
<iMadper> jyf: 建兴
<iMadper> jyf: nuc like 的case是啥?
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:06 
<iMadper> imtxc: failed
<imtxc> yoooo
<jyf> iMadper: intel nuc like
<jyf> iMadper: 你去看 技嘉的 brix
<iMadper> jyf: 我去查查
<iMadper> jyf: 看到了.
<jyf> iMadper: 如何
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:30 
<happyaron> jyf: msata貌似再便宜也性价比不高……
<freeflying> iMadper, nnd,还是得下个64位的
<iMadper> freeflying: 怎么会
<iMadper> freeflying: 你不是只有mbr坏了吗?
<iMadper> freeflying: chroot过去, 然后用grub-install来覆盖一下就行了呀
<happyaron> freeflying: 你在日本多久了？
<freeflying> iMadper, 不是啊,我是从另外一台机器tar
<freeflying> 到一台新的机器上
<happyaron> freeflying: 就不能多派几个人过去么，lol
<freeflying> happyaron, 2m+
<freeflying> happyaron, 你来不
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦...
<happyaron> freeflying: 我还准备今晚vuds的session呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 输入法的，你来不
<freeflying> iMadper, 一个古董的win机器上登陆kvm
<freeflying> happyaron, 没兴趣啊
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 那就没办法了...
<freeflying> happyaron, 我都准备换用osx了
<happyaron> freeflying: 高富帅
<freeflying> 尼玛时间都浪费在这些上了
<freeflying> happyaron, 连juju都有 os x的客户端了
<freeflying> happyaron, 现有输入法都一坨屎, 忽悠马克投资搞个靠谱的才是正事
<iMadper> adam8157: kernel里面没有log函数也就算了, 连pow都没有!
<iMadper> adam8157: 疯了!
<adam8157> iMadper: 意思就是说在内核层不要算这些
<gfrog> iMadper: 为毛你要在kernel算这个……
<iMadper> adam8157: 没有log很正常
<happyaron> freeflying: 还是忽悠搜狗搞个靠谱的是正事吧。
<iMadper> gfrog: 为了算一个数有多少位
<iMadper> gfrog: 10进制
<iMadper> gfrog: 有power函数, 会简洁一些
<iMadper> gfrog: 如果有log函数, 直接log10(number) 就行了, 但是, 肯定不会有log10, 因为会碰到FPU
<iMadper> gfrog: 但是, power都没有, 有点儿怪
<freeflying> adam8157, tar系统时 sys proc dev 加上也没啥吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 没啥 反正会重新生成
<gfrog> adam8157: 我U的kernel竟然默认不开kdump？
<adam8157> gfrog: 是么? 我用debian不知道
<gfrog> adam8157: 你调内核的时候会不知道？！
<freeflying> gfrog, 他们只搞dkms
<adam8157> gfrog: 不用kdump, 主要靠printk
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 真心弱爆了
<adam8157> freeflying: 扯, 不是啥都能dkms的
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<freeflying> adam8157, 你们啥都dkms
<adam8157> freeflying: 扯
<adam8157> freeflying: 再说了, 打patch的形式和debug的方法也没关系啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 没关系啊
<jyf> happyaron: 没办法 那个尺寸他只能支持mstat
<jyf> msata
<jyf> iMadper: 没有pow是为了兼容某些没有硬件加法器的设备吧 要是有pow 那就得假设目标机器必须要有硬件实现或者自己的实现 有的嵌入式设备根本不需要这多出来的
<gfrog> freeflying: 一个vm分一个iscsi partition ，这是神马节奏？
<iMadper> jyf: 可以用软加法器呀....
<jyf> iMadper: pow且不说 你非要软件实现也可以
<jyf> log10这种显然不行
<iMadper> jyf: log10这种, 至少得要FPU
<jyf> 硬件的大概是查表法
<iMadper> jyf: 所以kernel不支持也就不支持了
<jyf> 如果你要用数学方法 那就是牛顿法 慢得要死
<jyf> 还不如直接把2进制转10进制这样
<jyf> 但这个也要求fpu 做除法
<iMadper> jyf: 恩, 我还是乖乖写循环去吧...
<jyf> 也许查表会快点
<jyf> 毕竟你顶多用64位的数字
<jyf> 对 就应该用查表法
<iMadper> jyf: 其实, 我只是想知道一个数有多少位
<iMadper> jyf: 查表确实快, 但是写进内核里, 太sb了
<jyf> iMadper: 错 查表的表没多大
<iMadper> jyf: 是不大, 很小.
<jyf> 那不就行了
<iMadper> jyf: 不喜欢.
<jyf> 弄个类似skiplist的结构就可以了
<iMadper> jyf: 不用, 那个数字打不过1000
<jyf> 1k可以搞定 而且可以固化下来
<iMadper> 大不过一千
<iMadper> jyf: 我就是想知道这个数字是1位/2位还是3位
<jyf> 作成一个syscall
<jyf> iMadper: 那你他妈比较下不就知道了！！！
<iMadper> jyf: 对呀, 这其实就是查表呀
<jyf> >10 > 100
<freeflying> gfrog, 啧啧
<iMadper> jyf: 但是我不喜欢查表
<iMadper> jyf: 要是查表, 我早就写了
<jyf> 就这你还bb半天 诶
<jyf> 你有这心思 为毛不去看GEB呢
<iMadper> 看了开头, 没兴趣
<iMadper> 集异壁
<jyf> 那csapp呢？
<iMadper> jyf: 太厚, 看了一点儿
<roylez> adam8157: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i502572
<jyf> iMadper: 所以你也只能猜中这开头 猜不到这结尾了
<iMadper> jyf: 看完了就能猜中结尾?
<adam8157> roylez: 我看不懂
<iMadper> roylez: 英文字体是啥?
<jyf> iMadper: 看完了可能猜中 这东西也要看天赋嘛 毕竟给你一本九阴真经也不能保证你一定成为绝世高手呀
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu server 12.04的root登录图形界面后导致原来账号不可登录，如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452472 我ubuntu server 12.04,创建了ubuntu-desktop，用了很久。前天激活了root账户，结果原来的帐号登录图形界面只闪一下就退回的问题，虽然后来root可以登录，但原来账号登录不了图形界面了。 原来
<roylez> iMadper: https://github.com/belluzj/cosmic-sans-neue
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: belluzj/cosmic-sans-neue · GitHub
<iMadper> roylez: 大赞.
<ggarlic> 刚被人发完这个字体的截图就在这里又看到这个字体了。。。
 * lainme 好困
<hrzhu_> 这字体看着怪怪的 间距不一样
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 选取所需字母 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452475 各位大侠， 用perl编程。 这样一个文件，用tab键隔开。 2 5 ATGCTGCTGTGCACATGTCAT 11 16 AGTCTCGCTCGCAACTAGCG 13 26 AGCTCAGATCGACTAGCATACGATCAGCT 7 15 GTCACATGCATCAGCATC 第一行需要从第2个到第5个碱基，共4个； 第二行需要从第11个到第16个碱基，共6个； 第三行需要从第13个到
<^k^> ─> 第26个碱基，共14个； 第四行需要从第7个到第15个碱基，共9个。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yueli711 — 2013 …
<ofan> ofan: test
<ofan> ^k^: test
<nyfair> ofan: test
<^k^> ofan, 这仅仅是一个测试。  16:57 
<nyfair> ofan, 这仅仅是一个测试，笨蛋
<ofan> nyfair: 再来一下
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚上吃啥？
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王
<adam8157> gfrog: 不鸡到啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 掐指算算
<nyfair> 测灵居然要公测了，这不科学
<huntxu> iMadper: 讚內核log
<ofan> ofan: ofan
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac919320
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 美国年轻黑人街头拳击路人 目标锁定犹太人 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> 哈哈哈哈，这黑皮干得好
<nyfair> 都怪元首当年剿匪不力
<nyfair> 没用的希特勒，活该
<iMadper> huntxu: 是个hds的人提出来的
<ofam> ofan: hello
<ofam> goood ofan
<ofan> ofam: yoyo
<ofan> hohoho 手机推送搞定了
<hrzhu_> ofan: 有人M你 手机 push notification?
<ofan> hrzhu_: 恩
<ofan> hrzhu_: 提到我也行
<hrzhu_> ofan: 是用的 google cloud message 还是其他第三方或者你自己写的？
<hrzhu_> 混进了奇怪的符号
<ofan> hrzhu_: 第三方
<hrzhu_> ofan: 哪家的？
<ofan> hrzhu_: pushover
<hrzhu_> ofan: 原理就是你手机上装个 pushover 的 app 然后你在你服务器上写个脚本？
<ofan> hrzhu_: 对
<jusss> adam8157: 函数名能不能是个变量？
<jusss> iMadper: 当有一堆代码完全一样只是函数名字不一样的子函数时，有没有什么简单的方法来实现相同的功能
<adam8157> jusss: 函数指针?
<iMadper> jusss: 压根儿就不该有这么多重复的函数
<jusss> iMadper: 我写的用到了这么重复的子函数。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 那就是你写的有问题
<iMadper> jusss: 为啥重复的字函数要不同的名字?
 * adam8157 觉得这个世界还是傻逼太多, 骗子不够用
<iMadper> jusss: 以为怕static变量被污染吗?
<iMadper> adam8157: 函数指针不能完全满足, 如果里面有static变量的话
<adam8157> iMadper: 那不可重入嘛
<jusss> adam8157: 有全局变量
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的建议是, 让 jusss 自生自灭, 我放弃帮他回答任何问题....
<adam8157> iMadper: 他思路略奇怪
<iMadper> adam8157: 问题是, 我不知道有啥实际意义...
<iMadper> adam8157: 感觉有点儿浪费时间.
<adam8157> iMadper: 等你哪天写编译器就有意义了
<adam8157> lol
<gfrog> jusss: 要不你学C++看看
<iMadper> adam8157: 我数学不好, 写不了编译器....
<gfrog> jusss: 堆一堆模板类一定很有成就感
<Niac> iMadper: 嗯每天这个时候坐等下班才感觉到时间的意义
<jusss> gfrog: 嗯
<iMadper> Niac: 坐等个屁... 干活
<adam8157> gfrog: 无法抑制自己对傻逼的鄙视怎么办
<gfrog> adam8157: 额，这个真没招
<iMadper> adam8157: 这个时候问问自己, 是傻逼level高还是自己level高.
<Niac> 没有尺量 啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 真拿某些人没办法, 说话太可笑了, 逻辑太扯淡了, 实在太烦人了
<jusss> adam8157: 我现在有把所有常量命名变成变量命名的冲动
<gfrog> adam8157: 一笑而过嘛，不然咋办。
<adam8157> jusss: 没懂
<gfrog> adam8157: dropbox这个二货不会自动pull文件了呢……
<gfrog> adam8157: 咋办？
<adam8157> gfrog: 翻墙 或者 关了重开
<adam8157> gfrog: 实时同步服务器被gfw了
<gfrog> adam8157: push没问题，pull不行
<adam8157> gfrog: 是这样
<gfrog> adam8157: 傻傻的，要等好久才开始pull
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个服务器被墙没办法
<gfrog> adam8157: pull的被墙？
<adam8157> gfrog: 有的负责同步, 有的负责实时同步
<gfrog> adam8157: 那为毛push的时候还能pull？
<adam8157> gfrog: 实时同步的那个被墙了
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧……
<gfrog> adam8157: 挂上代理果然好了
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<adam8157> iGoogle: ee, momo
<ofan> 📱
<lycben2008> 下班了
<ofan> 能看到？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 最近研判各种正确啊
<adam8157> ofan: 看不到
<jusss> adam8157: 命名变量用变量，int n=0; a_n=xxx; ++n; a_n=xxx; ++n; a_n=xxx;这种
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<ofan> 恩
<freeflying> adam8157, gfrog iMadper 你们咋都不玩snapchar呢
<jusss> adam8157: 能实现吗？变量的名字是个变量
<gfrog> freeflying: 又没小三，搞嘛阅后即焚
<adam8157> jusss: 没看懂, C里没有, 想不通你为啥会有这需求
<adam8157> freeflying: 你猜
<jusss> adam8157: 我想把那些代码重复只是变量名不同的全用简单的几行就表达出来，就像函数表达式
<adam8157> jusss: 参数是干嘛使的?
<jusss> adam8157: 比如你的头头让你给一堆变量赋值，而变量的名字只有末位不同，a1 a2 a3之类的，你怎么办
<adam8157> jusss: 炒了他
<jusss> adam8157: 你写过for里面有4个嵌套的for吗？
<adam8157> jusss: #define do_fucking_*_job_val a1
<adam8157> jusss: 没, 四个for, 我的折行就废了
<gfrog> adam8157: 衣服没关税吧？
<gfrog> adam8157: 是不是原价报关就行？
<adam8157> gfrog: 有吧, 但是我没被税过, 买的又不多
<adam8157> gfrog: 我是原价报关的
<gfrog> adam8157: 几百羊应该是免税吧……
<iMadper> 如果你需要四层嵌套, 那就直接推翻重写, jusss
<adam8157> gfrog: 应该是         吧
<iMadper> jusss: 如果你的头头让你用阿拉伯文写c, 你怎么办?
<gfrog> adam8157: 问题不大，直接原价报了，这次连购物小票都没取出
<ofan> jusss: jussie
<adam8157> jusss: 四层嵌套的话读起来太吃力, 写起来也容易搞乱逻辑
<jyf> jusss: 那你就换成数组就是了
<jusss> jyf: 数组也不能动态命名呀。。。
<jusss> iMadper: 批量定义变量，有语言能实现吗？
<iMadper> jusss: ruby/lisp?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Win7 ubuntu 后进入win7出现 a disk read error , 怎么破？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452476 使用光盘安装的13.04 Help, thanks Sent from my Find 5 using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 lion_heart — 2013-11-21 17:45
<jusss> iMadper: 比如定义a1 a2 a3 a4...之类的变量名
<jusss> iMadper: 脚本可以？
<iMadper> jusss: 记得ruby可以.
<iMadper> jusss: 猜测lisp刻意
<jusss> iMadper: ansi c对变量名的个数有限制没？几行表达式申请几百万个变量出来，然后挨个输出，一定很壮观
<iMadper> 几行表达式怎么申请几百万个变量?
<jusss> iMadper: 这是我不会的地方
<iMadper> jusss: 你为什么要申请这么多变量?
<jusss> iMadper: 我想知道怎么动态定义变量
<iMadper> jusss: c, 没办法
<jusss> iMadper: 用类似f(x)来表示所有用到的变量
<iMadper> jusss: 不懂这句话的含义.
<iMadper> jusss: 你愿意玩, 就自己去玩吧, 我不会
<hrzhu_> jusss: 有eval的语言就可以吧
<jusss> hrzhu_: eval是啥？我搜索下
<hrzhu_> eval 就是输入一个字符串 然后运行这个字符串表达的代码
<jusss> hrzhu_: 那能实现动态定义变量？
<stardiviner> jusss: 什么叫动态定义变量阿？
<jusss> stardiviner: 我瞎起的名字
<jusss> stardiviner: int n; a_n=xxx;这种
<stardiviner> jusss: 如果说变量在内存中的动态定义，那么动态语言应该是动态定义的吧？
<jusss> stardiviner: int n; for (;;){ a_n=xxx;++n; }
<ofan> jusss: 你搞个数组不就完了？
<jusss> ofan: 关键是类型不一样呀
<jusss> ofan: 我错了
<jusss> ofan: 类型一样
<stardiviner> jusss: 如果说批量定义变量，那就是parallel assignment, ruby是支持的，lisp也可以， 比如 a, b, c = [1, 2, 3] (defvar (a 1) (b 2) (c 3))
<ofan> 类型封装下就行
<lycben2008> 高手
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪吃？
<adam8157> gfrog: 吃啥
<ofan> jusss: 如果是静态的，可以直接模板搞定，看boost::tuple
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 有想法没
<jyf> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/261480.htm
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 腾讯QQ群数据库泄露：姓名年龄从业经历等"秒查"_Tencent 腾讯 QQ_cnBeta.COM
<gfrog> adam8157: 羊汤？ 五楼？
<gfrog> adam8157: 或者麦当当
<gfrog> adam8157: 或者真功夫
<adam8157> .....
<adam8157> gfrog: 你还要开会?
<ofan> https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2013-11/msg00515.html RS要把emacs做成Word
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: Emacs as word processor
<hrzhu_> jusss: 比如python 里 for i in range(10): exec(('a%s = 0' % i)) 就会动态的穿见 a0到a9的变量 我不知到你要的是不是这个要过
<jusss> hrzhu_: 嗯
<hrzhu_> exec和eval效果一样的 只不过 eval接受expression exec接受statement
<jusss> hrzhu_: 那如果是需要创建子函数名字呢？
<hrzhu_> ruby 的 eval 试了下 创建的变量都是在自己的 context 里的…
<hrzhu_> jusss: 创建子函数名字一样的啊 eval/exec可以动态的执行代码 关键你创建子函数名字是要做什么？
<hrzhu_> qq 数据库泄漏就太严重了
<jyf> http://article.yeeyan.org/view/67213/362865
<^k^> jyf ⇪ ti: 译言网 | 看3D打印猎枪子弹击毁靶标
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu touch 模拟器来啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452477 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/11/ubuntu-touch-emulator-released?utm_source=feedly https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-11-21 19:10
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 谷歌的ubuntu桌面系统:Goobuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452478 原英文地址: http://www.zdnet.com/the-truth-about-goobuntu-googles-in-house-desktop-ubuntu-linux-7000003462/ 原中文 http://www.csdn.net/article/2012-08-30/2809417-google-in-house-desktop-ubuntu-linux 大多数Linux用户都知道Google用Linux作为桌面和服务器端操作系统，有的人可能还
<^k^> ─> 知道Google选择的是定制的Ubuntu——Goobuntu，但在此之前几乎没有Google外部人员了解他们究竟是如何使用Ubunt …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 安装bumblebee发现还是没有独显驱动。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452480 ubuntu 13.10 GT740M 安装bumblebee后，重启运行 lspci | grep -i 3D 发现，显卡后面的还是ver a1 也木有在系统配置下发现 Nidia君的身影。。。 怎么破。。。。我都是按照网上的教程，参考了很多。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cccccjjhh
<^k^> ─> — 2013-11-21 19:47
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 执行脚本，set -e 为什么没起到效果 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452482 Code: #! /bin/sh set -e echo 444444444444444444 ls ~/123123123 echo 555555555555555555 exit 12; 统计信息: 发表于 由 曹图沃 — 2013-11-21 19:58
<nopcall> 老式的40G
<nopcall> IDE硬盘 用哪个格式好点呢。
<tonghuix> 放心用ext3或ext4都行
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 加载了yaffs2文件系统并模拟了一个NAND芯片 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452483 如何把数据写入到模拟的NAND闪存芯片中 统计信息: 发表于 由 100pct — 2013-11-21 20:06
<nopcall> 我之前装Debian 7 用的ext4 然后大概过了半年 开机的时候出现问题了 inode什么的 修复也修复不了。
<nopcall> 用硬盘检测工具测了下 也没发现有什么问题。。
<lpy> !seen benvie
<iMadper> lpy: ...
<lpy> 发错频道了o(╯□╰)o
<iMadper> lpy: 赞.
<lpy> iMadper:   收邮件你用什么。。。
<iMadper> lpy: emacs
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 关闭屏幕 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452484 学校办公室淘汰下来一批电脑后剩下了几个显示器，我就用dvi的线连在我的笔记本上。我想知道用什么办法可以把我的笔记本的屏幕关掉，而不影响我外联的显示器。 统计信息: 发表于 由 thanatoid — 2013-11-21 20:16
<lpy> 嗯 用什么
<lpy> 能下载附件么。。。
<iMadper> lpy: offlineimap
<lpy> owo
<iMadper> lpy: 能下呀
<lpy> owo 赞
<iMadper> lpy: 下载邮件用offlineimap, 看邮件用mu4e, 回邮件用msmtp
<iMadper> lpy: 工具链.
<lpy> owo
<iMadper> lpy: 超好用.
<lpy> 都在 Emacs 里面？
<iMadper> lpy: 对.
<iMadper> lpy: 还可以跟org-mode结合
<lpy> 棒极！
<lpy> 至今用不好 org-mode。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 你写org-mode的语法, 发送前自动帮你转成纯文本.
<lpy> owo
<iMadper> lpy: 在画表格之类的领域灰常好用
<lpy> owo
<iMadper> lpy: mu4e至今没遇到缺点.
<iMadper> lpy: 对多账户支持的也好
<lpy> owo
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • Conky获取txt文本，需要怎么配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452485 原来在Windows下用Rainmeter note在桌面上显示一些工作计划等 但在Conky下要怎么配置才能达到类似的效果啊 请高手指点一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 烈焰火凤 — 2013-11-21 20:20
<jyf> iMadper: 在不?
<iMadper> jyf: 重新给下地址
<jiero> 都喝咖啡，就没喝可可的？
<lainme> jiero: 喝果汁
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<tonghuix> iMadper: 我看了一下，果然Mu4e不赖！
<tonghuix> iMadper: 不过不如mew的地方是，貌似是单进程的
<iMadper> tonghuix: 啥?
<iMadper> tonghuix: 啥进程?
<iMadper> tonghuix: 为啥需要多进程?
<tonghuix> mew不占用系统emacs正在编辑的工作，我可以随时切换工作和邮件
<iMadper> tonghuix: 谁说mu4e不行了?
<tonghuix> 主要是收邮件的时候
<iMadper> tonghuix: 谁说收邮件的时候不行了?
<tonghuix> 我试试看啊
<iMadper> tonghuix: 不过, 我之前用mew是很久之前了, 感觉mew的索引好慢, 不知道现在怎么样了
<iMadper> tonghuix: 虽然不公平, 因为不是同一个时期的版本对比, 但是mu4e完胜.
<tonghuix> 现在依旧慢。。。
<tonghuix> 不过感觉快很多了
<iMadper> tonghuix: mu4e索引调用的xapian, 速度很快的.
<tonghuix> 好，因为我一直用getmail4+mutt获取邮件，所以这次希望可以和getmail4结合一下
<iMadper> tonghuix: getmail4没用过.
<iMadper> tonghuix: 既然已经有mutt了, 其实就没必要mu4e了
<tonghuix> 对，但是在emacs下懒得切换
<iMadper> tonghuix: 看习惯吧. 我比较喜欢mu4e的搜索功能. 不过想来mutt应该也有
<tonghuix> mutt属于全文搜索的那种，感觉比较慢
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 如何在Qt程序中载入下载好的.ttf字体？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452486 RT,急求各位大虾 统计信息: 发表于 由 mojin — 2013-11-21 20:30
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 想用perl写个界面，接触过perl，想请教一下，有什么资料可以参考一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452487 毕设想用perl编写个界面，实现类似VC++开发那样的功能，想问一下，有什么资料可以提供啊。 我的邮箱zuiqiangzheshiwo@163.com。 望大家多多帮助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zuiqiangzhe — 2013-11-21 21:03
<jiero> lainme: 小资啊。果汁喝不起
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 刚看到你了
<freeflying> iMadper, 壕
<iMadper> freeflying: 啊啊??? 我怎么了???
<iMadper> tonghuix: mu4e也是全文搜索
<tonghuix> iMadper: 唉那就不会太快，和网页端相比的话
<iMadper> tonghuix: 还行, 用外部工具索引, 还是挺快的.
<iMadper> tonghuix: 感觉比cscope搜索函数快
<iMadper> tonghuix: 跟开了反向搜索的cscope一样快
<jiero> iMadper: 我很不显眼的。
<tonghuix> iMadper: 嗯我查了，这是基于mu的，很不错！
<iMadper> tonghuix: 恩, 要是用elisp实现, 估计慢死.
<iMadper> jiero: 蓝衣服鲜艳~
<jiero> iMadper: 啥？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助, 刚才还好好的, 重启之后进入tty1然后黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452488 我ubuntu用了一阵子了, 一直好好的. 刚才重启了下, 然后就不行了. 开机过程: 自检>选择Ubuntu还是Win7>Ubuntu进度条>黑色界面, 貌似看到tty1的字样, 还有<UserName> login:>然后没几秒就黑屏了! 奇怪, 我之前系统好久没用, 遇到
<^k^> ─> 这问题, 我以为是太久没用了什么的. 重装系统之后就好了, 今天突然又犯病了. 我尝试用Advanced Mode启动Recov …
<freeflying> iMadper, 走,去参加uds去
<freeflying> iMadper, 给 happyaron 捧场
<freeflying> 踢场也行
<jiero> iMadper: 难道 jyf 那是公开的。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 要讲？
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 看到了
<freeflying> gfrog, 开始了?
<gfrog> freeflying: 看到Aron的名字了，哈哈
<gfrog> freeflying: 昨天你听了了？ 好像cloud的都是charm相关，好没劲啊
<freeflying> gfrog, curtin那个额你听了
<iMadper> freeflying: uds是啥?
<freeflying> gfrog, 终于用vagrant跑起来了
<iMadper> freeflying: 给坏荣捧场? 行呀!
<iMadper> jiero: 是的.
<freeflying> iMadper, 踢场吧
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 怎么参加?
<freeflying> iMadper, hangouts
<happyaron> freeflying: 帮我创建个那种带link的？
<freeflying> happyaron, 找track lead
<happyaron> freeflying: oh
<freeflying> gfrog, 哎,还得开会
<wuneng> 你们好
<iMadper> wuneng: 不是很好, 很困
<wuneng> 大家在干什么呢
<happyaron> freeflying: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpj1rpnctlhe2prk9a6sok98?authuser=0
<^k^> happyaron ⇪ t: Google+
<freeflying> happyaron, in another meeting
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 第一场开始了，不过我这卡出翔
<iMadper> 我擦, 还要插件..
<iMadper> webrtc不行吗?
<gfrog> iMadper: 是要插件
<gfrog> iMadper: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21984/desktop-1311-default-imf-review/
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: Review of default input method framework for 14.04 LTS - | The Summit Scheduler
<gfrog> iMadper: 这里直接看直播
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞.
<iMadper> 这是aron?
<tonghuix> 我再看直播
<tonghuix> 貌似他网段了
<roylez> iMadper: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-11-18/bitcoin-trades-over-1000-btc-china-exchange-crashes-promptly-thereafter
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Bitcoin Trades Over $1000 On BTC China Exchange And Crashes 30% ... Then Rebounds | Zero Hedge
<iMadper> roylez: 额... 你有bitcoin吗?
<roylez> iMadper: 没有
<roylez> iMadper: 如果能在美元的exchange买，到人民币的exchange卖，一本万利...
<iMadper> roylez: 恩... 现在已然很难挖到了
<gfrog> happyaron: 胡子果然剃了，lol
<roylez> iMadper: 你有？
<iMadper> roylez: 没.
<freeflying> gfrog, 大连生活如何
<gfrog> freeflying: 据说我连生活成本比帝都还高
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道你又1：1去了？
<freeflying> gfrog,  那还是算了, 还是去威海比较合适
<iMadper> 珠海
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，竟然能有人把你的nick跟我的搞混……
<gfrog> freeflying: 荣幸啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 谁啊
<gfrog> freeflying: cts
<freeflying> gfrog, 公司里?
<gfrog> freeflying: 妈蛋，我还纳闷呢，看UDS还看出毛病来了？
<freeflying> gfrog, 谁啊
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ununtu的无线问题，求教，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452490 装完ubuntu后，进入系统可以正常上网，但是打不开路由器的页面，而且用这个路由器的其他室友都上不了网，感觉像是风暴了， 也太霸气了吧，求破 Sent from my Find 5 using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 lion_heart — 2013-11-21 22:45
<gfrog> freeflying: 终于翻到了，这破网 http://twitter.com/lixu1983/status/402814170011152384/photo/1
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<freeflying> gfrog, 太狠了
<gfrog> freeflying: 真心不推荐你去东北。气候不好，消费高，整体人群素质偏低
<freeflying> gfrog, 嗯,还是去南方
<gfrog> freeflying: 三亚！！
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: 终于成功把系统迁移了，昨天栽在grub2上
<freeflying> gfrog,  值得考虑啊
<gcell> CyrusYzGTt: grub2不加 --force参数竟然不安装，老机子跑linux如今也是压力山大了，跟不上新技术的节奏了
<jiajunwong> 可以请教一个haskell的问题吗？
<mao> 请问 怎样只让某个应用程序使用代理，其他应用程序正常访问网络？？谢谢。
<jiajunwong> 请问为什么模式匹配函数时ca :: String -> String 不能写成 ca :: (String a) => a -> a 呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<mao> ？
<hoxily> 大家早
<knownbad> Morning.
<woju> q
<woju_>    
<woju_>    Z
<woju_> wc
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-22
<woju__> vmwareè zhuang de uuntu irssi bunengxianshizhongwen zaban ?
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • ubuntu10.10还能用吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452499 各位大神，出于对gnome的怀念本人今天又装了个ubuntu10.10，可是装上之后发现此版本已不被支持，而且无法从软件中心安装软件了，所有软件都提示在XXX源中可用，可是点击“使用此源”之后又没有反应，提示网络链接有问题，但是我的网
<^k^> ─> 是正常的啊，要不咋发此帖呢。还请各位大神指教。多谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 sxwsxw — 2013-11-22 4:31
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总, 乃明天回来?
<iMadper> woju__: locale
<iMadper> woju__: and zh_CN.utf8 first. then locale-gen
<iMadper> woju__: plz do not use pinyin anymore.
<woju__> wo de english is very poor
<woju> this is my locale http://code.bulix.org/8sjokw-85049
<^k^> woju ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<woju> irrsi can not input and display chinese
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 2013年11月9日开发者峰会介绍 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452501 Ubuntu 2013 开发者峰会是一个 Ubuntu 官方组织的会议。来自各行各业的 Ubuntu 使用者、开发者、设计师等等人员将参加会议。Ubuntu 2013 开发者峰会将于 11 月 19 日召开。 会议为期三天，11 月 21 日结束。 会议分为六大主题分开讨论：
<woju_> locale到底怎么弄，irssi不能显示输入中文，现在我用xchat
<woju_> 查了一个早上了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 13.04 兼容性错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452502 ubuntu 会造成链接同一无线路由器的其他设备断网 现象：只要进入ubuntu系统就，其他设备就掉线断网 从断网的win7看，要么是网络风暴要么是网络arp劫持 环境：干净的ubuntu，甚至在安装过程中都导致断网，13.04 32位 概率：必现，已被老婆封杀该系
<^k^> ─> 统 硬件：thinkpad e430 Sent from my Find 5 using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 lion_heart — 2013-11-22 9:08
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 13.04 兼容性错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452503 ubuntu 会造成链接同一无线路由器的其他设备断网 现象：只要进入ubuntu系统就，其他设备就掉线断网 从断网的win7看，要么是网络风暴要么是网络arp劫持 环境：干净的ubuntu，甚至在安装过程中都导致断网，13.04 32位 概率：必现，已被老婆封杀该系
<^k^> ─> 统 硬件：thinkpad e430 Sent from my Find 5 using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 lion_heart — 2013-11-22 9:11
<onlylove> Google今天的游戏蛮有意思
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46155/90-percent-of-mozilla-revenue-came-from-google
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Mozilla 去年 90% 营收来自谷歌 依赖性增强 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 奥巴马沮丧地说：“所以你们这些大英雄也都不敢接任驻华大使了？雾霾那么可怕？”钢铁侠、绿巨人、蝙蝠侠、蜘蛛侠等纷纷羞惭地低下了头。忽然，金刚狼提议道：”擎天柱肯定可以！他不需要呼吸！“热烈的掌声响起。。。。。擎天柱默默抬起头说：“我需要摇号！”
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<onlylove> iMadper: google今天的小游戏玩了没
<iMadper> 从来不玩
<freeflying> iMadper, 我应该今晚到北京
<onlylove> 这么高端？从来不玩？
<iMadper> freeflying: 赞.
<onlylove> freeflying: 带啥私货了
<freeflying> onlylove, iMadper 的
 * iMadper 的某个妹子的
<onlylove> iMadper: 几个妹子啊
<eexpress> iMadper 的某个妹子的套套？
<iMadper> eexpress: lol~ 你在
<iMadper> eexpress: 套套还用从外国买嘛...
<eexpress> 好强大啊。某个。。。
<eexpress> 几个呀
<onlylove> eexpress: 神反应太慢
<eexpress> 额。 onlylove 啥意思。
<gfrog> iMadper: 你以为没有在国外买套套的嘛……
<onlylove> eexpress: 先问是啥做啥，人都说了，某个了，首先想到的不是是什么，而是有几个
<iMadper> gfrog: 据说, 国外的套套尺寸大?
<eexpress> gfrog: lol 估计有经验。
<iMadper> gfrog: 欧美或者非洲
<gfrog> iMadper: 薄
<iMadper> gfrog: ... 国内也买得到002
<eexpress> onlylove: 我意思就这样，没错
<gfrog> iMadper: 不一样嘛
<onlylove> eexpress: 那你先问某个妹子的TT做啥
<iMadper> gfrog: 这我就不知道了, 毕竟我没买过
<onlylove> gfrog: 国外的结实？
<onlylove> iMadper: 还没说几个妹子呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 为什么要说?
<eexpress> onlylove: 估计是吹气球啊
<onlylove> 十年生死两茫茫，写程序，到天亮。 千行代码，Bug何处藏。 纵使上线又怎样，朝令改，夕断肠。 领导每天新想法，天天改，日日忙。 相顾无言，惟有泪千行。 每晚灯火阑珊处，夜难寐，又加班。
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46152/rhel-6-5-final
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 红帽企业 Linux 6.5 正式版发布 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 那个容器是个啥？
 * iMadper 长这么大, 算上hello world, 写的代码也就不到千行
<onlylove> iMadper: 人家那些用啥ssh框架啥的，框架就给造一大堆
<iMadper> onlylove: 听不懂.
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥ssh框架?
<iMadper> onlylove: 你怎么突然蹦出这几句话的...
<onlylove> iMadper: 乃不写java，当然不懂
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 你写java的?
<onlylove> iMadper: 从别处抄来的
<onlylove> iMadper: 我看java头大
<onlylove> iMadper: 准确点说看cpp也头大，对面向对象很晕
<onlylove> iMadper: 啥封装继承啥的
<iMadper> onlylove: 我理解面向对象, 不理解cpp
<onlylove> iMadper: 为啥理解面向对象，不理解cpp
<freeflying> iMadper, 乃要来机场取东西?
<iMadper> freeflying: 不... 乃寄给我? 我把运费给你打支付宝. 或者你放你公司?
<freeflying> iMadper, 到付就好了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我学ruby的时候学得面向对象, cpp太难.
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩. 好.
<onlylove> iMadper: 还有啊，那啥闭包啥意思，完全不懂
<iMadper> freeflying: msg给你了, 多谢!
<imtxc> iMadper: 东西到了？
<iMadper> onlylove: 一个局部的, 有自己的命名空间的 代码块
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 候总帮我从鬼子国带的
<iMadper> 不对.... 鬼子是所有外国人的叫法...
<iMadper> imtxc: 东洋鬼子国
<imtxc> iMadper: 挺快的嘛
<onlylove> iMadper: 函数里面的不都是私有变量么，这个和那个有区别？
<iMadper> imtxc: 那是, 候总嘛
<onlylove> iMadper: 不光有鬼子还有毛子
<hrzhu> 有人能举个多重继承的实际用途的例子吗 Cpp/Python 支持 Java/Ruby 不支持
<onlylove> imtxc: 去google看看那游戏你多久过
<iMadper> onlylove: 函数确实有私有变量, 但是两个作用不是完全相同的. 应该说不同的.
<iMadper> hrzhu: ruby不支持多重继承?
<onlylove> hrzhu: 多重继承是啥，完全不懂
<imtxc> freeflying: 回帝都的家了？
<freeflying> imtxc, 还没
<imtxc> onlylove: 今天没鼠标
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天没鼠标……你昨天有？
<hrzhu> iMadper: ruby 不支持 ruby 支持 Mixin java 有 interface 但是都没有多重继承把 多重继承就是一个class 可以有多个 superclass
<iMadper> hrzhu: 对呀, mixin呀
<iMadper> hrzhu: mixin了... 你多重继承需要的功能不是都实现了?
<hrzhu> iMadper: 所有我问你多重继承有啥用 理论上 mixin 不能算多重继承的
<iMadper> hrzhu: 理论上? 啥理论?
<onlylove> 理论上……
<iMadper> hrzhu: 实现了你多重继承的特性就够了呀
<iMadper> hrzhu: 多重继承, 比如, a/b两个基类, a是cpu, b是显卡, 两个都有自己的方法, 比如a有调度, b有刷新帧缓冲. 这个时候, 有个c累, 是apu. apu应该同时有调度和刷新帧缓冲的功能...
<hrzhu> iMadper: 但是 mixin 没有实现所有 多重继承 的特性
<eexpress> 继承多了，会死人的。
<iMadper> eexpress: 恩, 一开始没设计好的, 后面肯定四
<iMadper> æ­»
<hrzhu> 我就是觉得多重继承太服复杂 所以 oo 方便 我更加喜欢 ruby 的做法 相对于 python
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，今天早上鼠标没电了
<eexpress> OO多了，程序都是胖子。
<onlylove> imtxc: 找前台要电池
<freeflying> eexpress, 那用啥
<hrzhu> 但是 ruby 方面比较纠结的是 block 虽然很好用 对我来说 但是如果像python那样支持 function as first class 更加自然
<eexpress> 不考虑效率的，才喜欢OO
<onlylove> eexpress: 然后考虑效率都用汇编？
<hrzhu> 我用 python/ruby 确实不太考虑效率…
<iMadper> eexpress: 现在驱动程序都是oo了
<eexpress> 用库啊。
<eexpress> 底层的库
<onlylove> iMadper: 驱动程序oo？AMD?
<iMadper> onlylove: 大量.
<iMadper> onlylove: 至少都借鉴了oo的思想.
<imtxc> iMadper: 这两天 offlineimap 收邮件正常么
<onlylove> iMadper: amd的驱动渣到那啥……
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没特指amd
<iMadper> onlylove: 事实上, 我不知道amd驱动怎么写的
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是你去看你的文件系统代码, 就是朴素的面向对象思想
<iMadper> onlylove: 驱动中也很常见.
<onlylove> iMadper: 思想和实现是两回事吧？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 预装ubuntu的戴尔开发者笔记本中ubuntu启动界面屌爆了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452504 猛点观看视频 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFf79FiQpFY 本人墙外截图至墙内如下 ubuntu-dell-xps0.png ubuntu-dell-xps1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-11-22 10:30
<iMadper> onlylove: 我问你, 啥叫面向对象
<onlylove> iMadper: 不知道
<iMadper> onlylove: 面向对象本来就是一种抽象. 不是指的特定的技术.
<onlylove> iMadper: 那C这种没有类的，自己写数据结构？
<onlylove> iMadper: 还有，我听说，perl的面向对象很别扭
<jiero> iMadper: ..你不写代码么？
<iMadper> onlylove: 从实现上来看, 很多驱动把设备当作一个对象, 然后把数据和方法都封装在里面了. 你觉得这不叫面向对象?
<eexpress> 驱动咋会都是oo?
<onlylove> eexpress: iMadper 说的
<iMadper> eexpress: 不是都是, 是很多都是.
<eexpress> 自己看usb驱动去
<eexpress> 最底层的开始的
<iMadper> jiero: 很少写
<onlylove> eexpress: 来，perl神，来说下perl的oo为啥很多人喷
<eexpress> perl没oo。只是perl灵活，可以实现oo而已啊。不懂的才去喷。
<eexpress> 模块实现的
<onlylove> 就像unix没GUI，但是可以用xorg实现，然后很多人喷xorg效率低？
<eexpress> 似乎这样比，不太合适
<eexpress> pl实现的，还是自己的特性实现的。不是外部
<onlylove> 哦，那样啊，我就随便问问……反正我不写代码，论坛昨天有个要用perl写界面的，你去指导下？
<eexpress> 没觉得pl需要oo
<hrzhu> perl 程序员好稀有
<eexpress> 那没入门的，让他自己先搜索，明白反向再说
<eexpress> 方向
<onlylove> 哦……你已经回来
<onlylove> 回了
<onlylove> 我当时看着想，界面不是gtk和qt的事情么
<eexpress> 是啊。perl-gtk
<eexpress> 调用底层的库而已。
<hrzhu> 脚本语言写 gui 都是调用 tk/gtk/qt 什么的
<onlylove> 各种猫……
<onlylove> http://www.douban.com/photos/album/27831197/?start=0
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ taka的相册-打是亲骂是爱你情我愿滚一块
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 新安装13.10桌面变宽，使用非常不方便 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452505 新安装的ubuntu13.10桌面，有两个壁纸宽，从四个桌面上显示的时看到一个桌面有两个壁纸，但点上去，吃看到一个。宽口如果拖到另外一个壁纸上，就再看不到了。重装了两次都这样！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnkanglong — 2013-11-22 1
<^k^> ─> 0:57
<jiero> onlylove: 猫儿
<onlylove> jiero: 喵～～
<imtxc> gfrog: 叔儿没过来么
<gfrog> imtxc: 嘛？
<imtxc> gfrog: 我以为你来我厂看妹子呢
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/278344
<gfrog> imtxc: ……
<eexpress> 回家，休息
<jiero> 。。。
<woju_> jiero, 好啊
<woju_> 记得我吗？
<woju_> 罗姐
<woju_> 我的irssi不能显示中文，现在用xchat
<woju_> 我好久没来了
<jiero> woju_ 不记得
<jiero> woju_ 你是干过啥么的呐
<woju_> jiero, 哦，我记得你
<woju_> 不是
<jiero> woju_ 因为我是什么都不干的
<woju_> 无名小竹
<woju_> 你是女的，分外显眼
<woju_> 所以我记得你
<woju_> 这里好像还有几个女的，不怎么说话
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 天啦……
<onlylove> 输入法太厉害了
<woju_> 刚装的ubuntu，用的fcitx
<onlylove> jiero: 要不要告诉他真相啊
<woju_> 我害怕吃苦，结果一辈子都在忙碌为了不吃苦
<onlylove> woju_: 害怕吃苦，就肯定会吃苦
<onlylove> woju_: 现在不吃，以后也会
 * iMadper 有求皆苦.
<woju_> onlylove, 没办法我从小力气小骨头小，干不过来体力活
<woju_> 身体差
<onlylove> woju_: 体力活不等于吃苦
<woju_> 而且我极其害怕干流水线的工作
<woju_> 我没学历，没有本科毕业证
<onlylove> woju_: 流水线是给机器人干的，单调重复
<onlylove> woju_: 没有可以自考
<iMadper> 自考个屁, 自学就够了
<woju_> onlylove, 是的很枯燥，我很想进中科院当学者，但是不可能了
<iMadper> 自考纯粹是浪费时间
<woju_> 我30岁了
<onlylove> iMadper: 主要是那张纸
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有就没有了
<onlylove> woju_: 进中科院当学者？……
<woju_> 这10年浪费了太多的时间，大学也没读完
<woju_> onlylove, 对
<onlylove> woju_: 来，亲，你是学啥的，木乃伊？
<woju_> 我对钱兴趣不大，我在乎的是时间，我需要大量的空闲时间
<onlylove> woju_: 需要大量空闲时间，不上班就好了，自由职业
<woju_> onlylove, 学啥就不提了，反正当初大学读的两年也是混过来的，什么都没学到
<woju_> onlylove, 饭钱房钱起码要有啊
<woju_> 我也不想结婚
<onlylove> woju_: 那是你需要考虑的问题
<jiero> 。。。
<woju_> 我感觉我有点像陈景润这种的
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> woju_ 没发现自己能做什么你还说
<onlylove> woju_: 陈景润你好，陈景润再见
<iMadper> 陈景润死不瞑目
<woju_> 我很喜欢琢磨事情
<woju_> 没事就上百度知道问，有些问题也没人回答
<woju_> 给我饭钱房间，上网的电脑，关一个房间里面，给我一个院子，我能过一辈子
<hrzhu> 问错地方了 至少也要去 stackexchange
<woju_> 我不会编程，学了很多年，都没学会
<onlylove> woju_: 我和你讲，你那样的话，去看守所一样过
<woju_> 从03年开始就打算学java，后来给耽误了
<woju_> 没电脑啊
<jiero> woju_ 哈哈
<jiero> woju_ what enable you, what disable you
<jiero> 基于你有什么处理，还是基于你要什么处理
<woju_> 英语我想学，最近才有机会，以前有人不给我机会我学这些
<woju_> 说不定过两天又被封了，什么都不能，只能看看象棋电影什么的
<jyf> onlylove: 我也想过找个牢房 不过牢房要干活的 不是你想象的一天到晚在那玩
<iMadper> woju_: 有人24小时绑着你?
<iMadper> woju_: 学东西还要别人给你机会?!
<hrzhu> 我想去北欧的牢房。。。
<woju_> 一学心脏狂跳，前几天吃了两片药不狂跳了，这几天又有点
<woju_> 所以到了30岁还是没文化找不到工作
<woju_> 刚才jiero说的英文也是看不大懂
<onlylove> woju_: 我听说某牛叉大学，学生在那上学都是自食其力耕作
<woju_> 我是水平就是这样菜
<woju_> 年轻的时候都耽误了
<onlylove> woju_: 那句话，类似于成也萧何败也萧何
<onlylove> woju_: 怕啥，看人肯德基老爷爷，退伍了才开始卖炸鸡
<woju_> 说不定今天又说错话了，有要挨打
<jiero> woju。。。
<woju_> 不说说，真想找个报纸曝光我的待遇
<jiero> woju_ 你是小孩子么
<onlylove> woju_: 亡羊补牢，
<onlylove> woju_: 失之东隅，收之桑榆
<woju_> jiero, 我30岁了
<woju_> 我同学都有房有车有孩子，我却在老家农村， 在村里住
<onlylove> woju_: 人比人，气死人
<iMadper> woju_: 说说你做过什么努力?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，电脑装好里ubuntu系统后，如何将这个系统打包成虚拟机？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452506 就是把装好的系统打包出来让别人的虚拟机可以直接用 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lufecarg — 2013-11-22 11:38
<woju_> 我吃饭是很快的，怕浪费时间
<iMadper> woju_: 那你节省出来的时间, 除了抱怨之外, 还做什么了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 当然除了抱怨就是抱怨
<woju_> 我想看网页，但是他们不让，我只好看电影，我想学心理学，他们不让，我想学编程，他们不让，我想看些经济学方面的内容，他们不让，我想看看医学疾病方面的百科，他们不让
<roylez> iMadper: 当然是鄙视红帽的渣渣
<onlylove> woju_: 他们让你做啥
<iMadper> roylez: lol~
<iMadper> ... 他们是谁...
<woju_> 他们让我打游戏，我不喜欢打游戏
<imtxc> woju_: 在大洋国？
<roylez> woju_: 我也无房无车在老家啃老
<imtxc> roylez: 他们让你打游戏么
<onlylove> woju_: 打游戏现在很赚钱
<woju_> 我不喜欢打游戏，一个游戏玩到顶级，新游戏又出来了
<woju_> 要玩就玩那种永远不会过时的游戏
<onlylove> woju_: 你那叫被游戏玩
<iMadper> 他们是谁? 什么都不让你做, 只让你打游戏. 你都30了, 怎么会有人管着你?!
<woju_> 学编程就是这种游戏
<Niac> 逻辑好混乱啊，感觉是穿越了
<onlylove> woju_: 没有永远不过时的，不过时的是外挂
<Niac> woju_ 感觉我们很像啊
<onlylove> woju_: 只要有钱，开游戏工作室
<roylez> woju_: 人生是长跑，前几圈跑在前面不一定是赢了，最后谁坚持更长时间跑更远才是重点。锻炼身体，坚持努力，赚不到钱如果能到你的同学坟去撒尿也是胜利
<woju_> 我不喜欢当官管人
<onlylove> roylez: 你……
<woju_> 我喜欢学们技术手艺
<woju_> 编程木工什么的
<woju_> 这些都是不过时的
<onlylove> woju_: 靠，别废话，学栽花钱
<roylez> imtxc: 打游戏不需要人忽悠我，我自己就去了
<onlylove> woju_: 编程你如果不幸上了微软的船，你得让他拖着走
<jiero> woju_ 你和我差不多其实
<roylez> jiero: 阿蛋呢？
<woju_> 有人告诉我shell编程的寿命会相对较长
<jiero> roylez: 。。。小可爱
<roylez> jiero: xterm吞空格的毛病太烦了
<woju_> linux是一个宗教
<jiero> roylez:  我不知道。
<woju_> 会延续几百年都有可能
<jiero> xterm ？
<roylez> jiero: 你怎么可能知道
<onlylove> woju_: 谁和你说linux是宗教的
<hrzhu> 学 lisp 吧 永远不过时
<roylez> jiero: 阿蛋去file了bug
<onlylove> woju_: 脱袜子自己都for fun的东西到你这就变宗教了？
<jiero> roylez: 主席你这么支持 xterm 自己hack
<Niac> lisp 好难学吧
<woju_> 我也不知道谁和我说的
<onlylove> woju_: 延续几百年就叫宗教？
<jiero> roylez: 。。。你都知道了。。。
<woju_> 我对硬件和软件更新不怎么了解
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。宗教就是
<jiero> onlylove: 什么都是宗教，只要有人当头，有影响力
<onlylove> woju_: 商业也都几千年了，是宗教么 cc jiero
<woju_> shell编程会很持久，而且熟练起来几百年时间可能都不够
<jiero> onlylove: 没人当头
<woju_> 就像人的语言一样，能说出来各种各样的话
<jiero> onlylove: 拜金钱教是有的
<onlylove> jiero: 这不是头不头的问题，宗教是一个很复杂的东西
<hrzhu> 现在有种职业叫技术pr 比如你看 scala 社区各种步道的
<jiero> onlylove: 哪种多人参与的事情不复杂？
<onlylove> woju_: 不管谁和你说的，和你说linux是宗教的就是SB
<jiero> onlylove: 只要组织复杂了，当宗教就足够了
<woju_> 还有种说法，将来凡是有机器有马达的地方就有计算机系统
<onlylove> jiero: 你的意思是，那谁，也算？
<woju_> onlylove, 你很有勇气说别人是傻逼
<onlylove> woju_: 我和你说，一个系统越复杂，它的可靠性就越低，你懂么？计算机系统和其他系统相比，复杂太多
<onlylove> woju_: linux不是宗教
<woju_> onlylove, 我的意思是说linux的寿命会和宗教类似
<onlylove> woju_: 如果你硬要说他是宗教，我只能说，你被那些所谓的传教士，开源厨同化了
<woju_> 存在几百上千年，不断发展壮大
<onlylove> woju_: 目前还不好说
<woju_> 你看看现在市面上有几种计算机操作系统
<woju_> 安卓也是linux演化来的
<onlylove> woju_: 你知道市面上最初有多少计算机系统么
<onlylove> woju_: 知道施乐么
<woju_> 要从新设计一种新的操作系统机会不可能
<onlylove> woju_: 安卓就不是linux演化来的，他用的就是Linux
<onlylove> woju_: 没什么不可以，如果linux不能满足需求，为啥不能重新设计
<woju_> 哦，我也大清楚
<woju_> 我现在在想我将来靠什么吃饭
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 再讨论,屏幕亮度问题,搞清楚是否有解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452507 多个月之前发帖讨论过屏幕亮度问题，不是很透彻，一知半解，再次讨论这个问题，搞清楚是否有解。 笔记本配置： 联想昭阳k29 (ubuntu官方认证机型),i3-3110集显,8G内存 系统默认，fn可以调节亮度且有亮度屏显，但是最大
<woju_> 学们手艺，现在我已经相对自由了
<onlylove> woju_: 很多事情，你不去仔细深入的了解，不要想当然，听那些记者的
<onlylove> woju_: 那些记者连美国几艘航母都不知道
<woju_> 一个平台已经有很多的软件，再建一个新的平台代价太大
<onlylove> woju_: 如果是国防呢
<woju_> 所以windows寿命也会很长
<onlylove> woju_: 总有更大的代价
<woju_> 已经有很多软件在windows
<onlylove> woju_: windows的寿命真不好说
<onlylove> woju_: 我还是那句话，你知道市面上最初多少家计算机公司，多少操作系统么
<woju_> 你说说有几种
<onlylove> woju_: 为什么和你说施乐，苹果的图形界面就是从施乐那边抄来的，微软的windows也是
<woju_> 如非是linux的变种
<onlylove> woju_: 不知道，有几家计算机公司，就有几种，那时候还没有linux
<woju_> 苹果的系统好像也是来是unix来的吧
<onlylove> woju_: 你对计算机历史了解多少
<woju_> 了解不多，呵呵
<onlylove> woju_: 苹果只有osx才是unix来的
<onlylove> woju_: os9和之前的都不是
<onlylove> woju_: 你如果不知道从1964年到现在，硬件和软件的变迁，你就不能妄言一个系统的寿命
<woju_> 苹果的pc卖的不好吧，只是手机效率高而且开了先机，所以卖的好
<onlylove> woju_: 你知道intel现在称雄市场的x86是从ibm买来的么
<woju_> 不知道，呵呵
<onlylove> woju_: 你真不明白，你知道苹果在印刷界的地位不
<woju_> 我对软硬件的更行不大了解
<woju_> 不知道，呵呵
<onlylove> woju_: 苹果的显示器不用调颜色，你知道adobe photoshop早期为啥会有个adobe gamma么，就是为了调显示器的
<onlylove> woju_: 你可能不知道90年代，苹果公司在PC界惨败，但是并不代表苹果就此灭亡
<woju_> 我长这么大，没见过几台苹果电脑，，只知道贵，软件少
<onlylove> woju_: 苹果机器并不贵，软件也不少
<onlylove> woju_: 为什么苹果贵？苹果都用最好的硬件，你拿赛扬和i7比价格？
<woju_> 很多游戏不能在苹果电脑上玩吧
<woju_> 大型软件antoCAD苹果上能用吗？
<onlylove> woju_: 你如果仔细研究PC的价格，你会发现，和苹果同等配置的机器，苹果并不贵
<onlylove> woju_: 电脑不是游戏机
<onlylove> woju_: 要玩游戏，sony 和任天堂还有xbox比windows游戏好玩的多
<woju_> 我觉得苹果应该向linux靠，利用linux丰富的软件才有发展前途
<woju_> 而且linux应该向安卓学习
<onlylove> woju_: 你知道的太少了，我还有吃饭去，你自己搜去吧，你不是喜欢琢磨事情么，你想想，为啥windows下面有这么多游戏，游戏主机还卖的那么好
<imtxc> ignore 怎么用着来着，不起作用了
<woju_> 这样才能推广
<onlylove> woju_: 你说笑呢，linux是什么都不知道，就向android学习
<onlylove> woju_: 苹果更没有向linux学习的必要
<woju_> 哈哈
<onlylove> woju_: 你什么都不懂，既然喜欢琢磨事情，就仔细看看计算机的发展史，每家公司，硬件软件，都看看
<woju_> 恩，呵呵
<onlylove> woju_: 还有，没事别去百度知道那种傻逼平台提问
<woju_> ........
<onlylove> woju_: 你说你30岁了，我比你小一些，但是计算机界的这么多东西你都不知道，我却知道，为什么
<onlylove> woju_: 自己想
<woju_> 我笨一些
<onlylove> woju_: 和笨没有半毛钱关系，我小学老师对我的评价十分差，就差和我爸说，你家孩子没治了，回家种地去吧
<woju_> 哈哈
<onlylove> woju_: 什么事情都推给笨，你不觉得笨很委屈？
<woju_> 那是什么？：
<woju_> 吃饭去吧，我也要吃饭了，和你聊天很愉快
<onlylove> woju_: 少壮不努力，老大徒伤悲
<onlylove> woju_: 自己的不努力不要把责任推给别人，想想爱因斯坦小时候的故事
<woju_> 少壮太努力，未老人先挂
<onlylove> woju_: 如果可能，你去重新看下荀子劝学
<woju_> 古文看不懂
<onlylove> woju_: 你到不了未老先挂的地步
<woju_> 我语文不好
<Guest28151> 文人出没的地方。。。。
<onlylove> woju_: 如果那篇文章都看不懂，那我无话可说
<onlylove> Guest28151: 劝学是高中课文，和文人没关系
<woju_> 吃饭去吧，再不去我爸要不高兴了
<Guest28151> onlylove, 我先问下百度。。。
<onlylove> woju_: http://www.baidu.com/link?url=jqEZYCUeSzzUKN0GM-t3W15k6ifagcTmGQl6ehTOMnSVRTaN3ImxeuGB3zsl5IXcovZ_axqXBl_GUPNubjbLJWMv8pCOUCqTiZJtSl36-x6_Lbyk9j8gQ_KCtVAjm99u
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 劝学_百度百科
<onlylove> Guest28151: 不用问百度了，我把赏析一块给你
<onlylove> Guest28151: http://www.baidu.com/link?url=jqEZYCUeSzzUKN0GM-t3W15k6ifagcTmGQl6ehTOMnSVRTaN3ImxeuGB3zsl5IXcovZ_axqXBl_GUPNubjbLJWMv8pCOUCqTiZJtSl36-x6_Lbyk9j8gQ_KCtVAjm99u
<Guest28151> onlylove, 感谢。。。
<Guest28151> onlylove, 是技术人员不？
<woju_> 其实说自己很努力的人，都是整天玩的人
<onlylove> Guest28151: 什么技术？这世界技术太多
<woju_> 整天努力的人是不会整天说自己很努力的
<onlylove> woju_: 他努力的时候你没看到
<Guest28151> onlylove, 各种技术
<Guest28151> 范围点的IT
<jyf> onlylove: 有好多人只读到初中
<onlylove> Guest28151: 那我不是，我只是对计算机管理略懂
<woju_> 我就是说自己很努力的人，但是我什么都不会
<Guest28151> onlylove,  最好是UBUNTU百科。。
<jyf> woju_: 既然你什么都不会 那说明你并不努力
<onlylove> Guest28151: 哦，ubuntu啊，那只能帮你一点点
<jyf> 努力不是自己嘴巴上说的 要看效果
<onlylove> Guest28151: 因为我不用ubuntu
<Guest28151> onlylove,  。。。。。。。。。。
<woju_> 我喜欢乱看，就像旅游
<woju_> 真正学我是不会去学的
<Guest28151> onlylove,  你用什么客户端聊天的。。
<onlylove> Guest28151: 我对Linux知道一些，
<Guest28151> onlylove, 你太谦虚了。。。
<onlylove> Guest28151: 我用的web,单位的防火墙把irc封了
<onlylove> Guest28151: 我一点不谦虚，很尖刻
<Guest28151> onlylove, 突破一下你那里的墙。。。
<woju_> 吃饭去了，大家88
<Guest28151> onlylove, 你们是技术部门吧。。。
<GODDOG> 做了一个早晨的实验
<onlylove> Guest28151: 你自己破去吧，如果能破早破了，你当cisco的设备是吃饭的
<GODDOG> 没找到结局办法
<onlylove> Guest28151: 只要是6667和7000，全部drop
<imtxc> onlylove: 封irc?
<Guest28151> onlylove, 搞的这么严实。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 实际上封的还多，防火墙的安全措施
<Guest28151> onlylove,  cisco 很牛B么？
<onlylove> imtxc: 高级端口封锁
<onlylove> Guest28151: 我不知道cisco牛不牛，我就知道cisco现在是交换机事实上的标准
<jyf> onlylove: 走web的就是了
<Guest28151> onlylove, 那就web吧。
<onlylove> jyf: 所以我就走的web啊，一堆人让我穿墙呢
<jyf> onlylove: 还可以弄个pingturnel
<jyf> onlylove: 路子多了去了
<Guest28151> onlylove, 寡不敌众 还是不要触众駑的好。。。
<onlylove> jyf: 我现在用的新加坡的地址，免费翻墙，多好
<onlylove> 坏到家还可以用洋葱头
<Guest28151>  goagent 也可翻墙。。
<jyf> onlylove: 哥直接在外面的vps上 :]
<Guest28151> 效果还可以。。
<onlylove> Guest28151: 我就不用翻，单位的网直接就已经翻了
<Guest28151> onlylove, 淘宝API方面熟悉么？求教。。
<onlylove> jyf: 昨天住处不能访问cjb了，不爽
<Guest28151> onlylove, 翻墙不是我本意。。。
<GODDOG> MB怒了
<onlylove> Guest28151: 淘宝api完全不知道
<onlylove> Guest28151: 你可以问别人了
<jyf> onlylove: 没办法 受制于人
<onlylove> jyf: cjb是我在家跳墙的东西啊
<GODDOG> 为毛线verilog不能在不同块里给相同寄存
<Guest28151> onlylove, 看来你是玩硬技术的。。。
<GODDOG> 启赋值
<onlylove> jyf: 唉……没办法，反正也不经常用
<Guest28151> 先离开片刻。。。广告之后吗马上回来。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:26 
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez
<imtxc> onlylove: google 那个游戏太费CPU 了……
<imtxc> onlylove: 玩到第二个o 就温度就 65度了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不知道啊……没看呢……就觉得挺好玩
<onlylove> imtxc: 常年50到70的路过
<imtxc> onlylove: i7?
<onlylove> imtxc: 你玩到第二个o要多久
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是i7,笔记本就这样
<imtxc> onlylove: 忘记了，前两关都很简单啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 有时间的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你通关用来多久
<imtxc> onlylove: 没注意时间啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 下午了找个鼠标看看
<onlylove> imtxc: ^
<GODDOG> imtxc: 什么游戏？
<imtxc> GODDOG: http://www.google.com.hk/
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: Google
<onlylove> GODDOG: google经常搞些好玩的
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu怎样禁用某些ip或mac通过本机连接网络啊？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452509 我电脑上使用的是Adhoc模式的wifi，只能通过WEP加密，但是大家都知道这是很快被破解的加密方法，所以我想通过UFW等防火墙只让自己手机的联网，但是不知道怎么做，所以知道的麻烦指点一下。谢谢啦。 统
<^k^> ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 qq827676277 — 2013-11-22 12:49
<GODDOG> onlylove: 上次那个东西还没玩明白
<GODDOG> onlylove: 就是那个点击会变化的图形
<onlylove> GODDOG: 太多 ，忘了
<onlylove> GODDOG: 印象深的就是那个html5的演示了
<GODDOG> o
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.10字体显示问题? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452511 最近新装的系统,字体显示存在严重的问题,显示不全,字体重叠等.移动窗口一下,就可以了. 不知道大家有没有相似的问题? 难道是freetype的问题? 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-11-22 13:00
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新装4T硬盘，拷贝了数据之后，4T硬盘无法挂载。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452513 新购一个4T硬盘，格式化NTFS格式之后，系统能够正常识别使用，遂往这个硬盘拷贝数据。然后将需要淘汰的硬盘（这也是一个数据盘，没有任何系统文件）拔下之后，系统不能挂载4T硬盘，并且在系统左边的图
<^k^> ─> 标栏上出现了两个WD 4T的图标，挂载硬盘时系统给出的提示信息如下： Error mounting /dev/sdb2 at /media/vane/WD 4T: …
<freeayu> hi
<^k^> freeayu:点点点.  13:27 
<freeayu> 刚刚升级到13.04
<freeayu> 还是没办法在sublime text 上输入中文
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 杀掉占用端口号的进程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452514 关掉飞鸽传书之后貌似端口还在被占用，再次启动总是提示2425端口被占用。我知道怎么杀： lsof -i:2425 找PID那一列，然后kill就可以了 不过老这么弄太麻烦了，我想一句话搞定，lsof -i:2425 | awk '{NR==2 {print $2}' | kill 为什么不行？ 提示我kill没有
<yingzwoo> 大家好，第一次安装ubuntu，第一玩irc，认识下先
<GODDOG-telephone> 你好
<GODDOG-telephone> yingzwoo: 只是为了让你知道 不是没人
<yingzwoo> 哈哈，兄弟你很实在
<onlylove> iMadper: 听说raycom A座开始安空气净化设备了？
<GODDOG-telephone> yingzwoo: 你可以用tab补全我的名字
<hrzhu> yingzwoo: 第一次安装 ubuntu 就知道用 irc 不错
<onlylove> GODDOG-telephone: 你还是先教他用tab补全终端的好
<yingzwoo> GODDOG-telephone:  哦，知道了，我还再学习
<GODDOG-telephone> onlylove: 有man足够了
<GODDOG-telephone> onlylove: 记得我第一次装ubuntu只是因为电脑带不起win7 而ubuntu的分辨率比xp好
<onlylove> GODDOG-telephone: 分辨率？显卡一样的会有差距么？
<GODDOG-telephone> o
<GODDOG-telephone> onlylove: 这不清楚  比xp美观些
<yingzwoo> GODDOG-telephone: 我的理由也是
<GODDOG_telephone> 回来了
<iMadper> onlylove: 不清楚
<onlylove> iMadper: 我中午在大厅看见海报，说A开始动工，C进场了
<iMadper> onlylove: 赞!
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有人离线安装过wine吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452516 rt、 有人离线安装过wine吗，我的53个包都下载好了，但是安装过程中，有个下载andale32.exe的过程，因为离线的，所以没下下来，然后安装失败了。这个应该怎么办啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 阿笨1991 — 2013-11-22 14:19
<Niac> 编程风格不好怎么办啊
<iMadper> Niac: 没救.
<Niac> 一不小心看了同事写的，我羞愧死了
<onlylove> Niac: 有个PEP8还是啥的？
<iMadper> Niac: 去看kernel coding style,或者 google coding style.
<Niac> 牛逼 ，可能我水平太低了吧
<yingzwoo> nick Mr.X
<Niac> 不能再人浮于事了
<hrzhu> 可以装个 pyflake pep8 pylint 之类的东西 然后写个 git commit hook 代码风格不符合规定 不让提交
<hrzhu> 我用的 pyflakes 不过我会忽略掉几条规则
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 有小白和我一样装catalyst最新beta驱动的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452519 装完之后跟打了 鸡血 似的，DOTA2从平均从 18fps提高了28fps左右 ，这是楼主的个例吗？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wgj — 2013-11-22 14:35
 * jusss 谁帮我改下代码，编译一直提示警告
 * jusss int (__cdecl *)()' differs in parameter lists from 'void *(__cdecl *)(void *
<jusss> http://code.bulix.org/rs0279-85053?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<onlylove> jusss: 啥警告，第几行，啥平台
<tinlee> 各位，gedit ，输入中文，然后就退出了，谁遇到过啊
<jusss> onlylove: 6个警告，win7 vc6.0
<onlylove> jusss: 你想死啊，win7还用vc6，6个警告，都有行号，你对着找不就行了
<onlylove> jusss: 还有啊，难道微软的警告不给原因么
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • nexus 4和nexus 7轻松实现ubuntu touch和android双必装应用Multirom manager http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452522 Multirom 实现android设备多系统启动的作者已经把她做成了一个android的应用程序了～～ 有nexus 4和nexus 7设备的小伙伴 直接去google play上安装此应用即可轻松实现android和ubuntu touch双系统~~ 当然前提是你的ne
<jusss> onlylove: http://code.bulix.org/155jrv-85054?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<hrzhu> jusss: 我也想吐嘈 vc6
<jusss> hrzhu: 没办法，源码最后要在xp上用vc6编译
<hrzhu> jusss: 课程作业？
<jusss> hrzhu: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 应该是两个错误
<onlylove> jusss: 第119和120行
<ofan> iMadper: 我发现手机驱动dt880问题也不是很大
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 函数指针类型不匹配，提示你void 和int
<onlylove> jusss: 说不太清，就是参数
<onlylove> jusss:  pointer mismatch for actual parameter 3
<onlylove> jusss: 你只要改对一个，另一个照着改就好
<onlylove> jusss: 两个错误应该是一样的
<jusss> onlylove: 不会改呀。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你是不是函数类型定义错了
<jusss> onlylove: 我都没定义。。。
<onlylove> jusss: int (__cdecl *)()' differs in parameter lists from 'void *(__cdecl *)(void *)'
<onlylove> jusss: 我觉得这行应该挺明白
<iMadper> ofan: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1816055635
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ DT880、T70P、SRH1440那个好_耳机吧_百度贴吧
<iMadper> ofan: 10楼
<iMadper> ofan: 推好推不好, 区别挺大的
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，你可以在xp上编译试下，没准能过
<ofan> iMadper: 声音听起来有点怪
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，我在看看
<onlylove> code.bulix.org居然没行号
<alvin_rxg> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<onlylove> adam8157: C指针理解的咋样？
<adam8157> onlylove: 精通
<onlylove> adam8157: int (__cdecl *)()' differs in parameter lists from 'void *(__cdecl *)(void *)'啥意思
<onlylove> adam8157: jusss又遇到麻烦了
<iMadper> onlylove: 函数指针不匹配
<iMadper> onlylove: 函数指针的参数要匹配才行.
<adam8157> onlylove: 一个有参数 一个没参数  jusss
<onlylove> iMadper: 和我说，6行报警，我看了眼，最多2错误，最后一看，俩错误还是一样的
<jusss> onlylove: 119和120行是 pthread_create(&pid0,NULL,sf0,NULL);
<jusss> 	pthread_create(&pid1,NULL,sf1,NULL);
<jyf> iMadper: 昨天你是可以看到我视频的是吧？
<iMadper> jyf: 是呀
<iMadper> jyf: 还能看到 jiero
<jusss> adam8157: 可是我都没设参数呀
<jyf> iMadper: 我想了解下你的NAT类型 你能告诉我网络情况么
<jyf> 私聊
<onlylove> jusss: 那就是pthread_create的参数有问题
<onlylove> jusss: 或者你把int (__cdecl *)()还有void *(__cdecl *)(void *)揪出来
<iMadper> ....
<onlylove> jusss: 看看都那些行有这个
<iMadper> jusss: onlylove: 你们两个不会c的...
<iMadper> jusss: pthread_create要求第三个参数是个函数指针, 并且要求指向的函数接收一个参数
<onlylove> iMadper: 我看指针头大
<iMadper> jusss: 但是你们传入的函数指针是没有参数的
<iMadper> jusss: 所以就编译错了
<jyf> 指针很好啊 为毛要头大
<onlylove> iMadper: 而且对pthread_create完全不知道是做啥用的
 * iMadper 基本功不好, 就去看基础的书去
 * nyfair 还是汇编好，只用关心寄存器，而且就那么几个
<jyf> 脚本没指针 实现一些东西很烦
<jusss> iMadper: 你对了
<onlylove> jyf: 恩，最初原因是数组指针，后来变函数参数了还是怎么着，反正就是谭浩强那本书闹得
<iMadper> jusss: 我没看代码就猜到了...
<jusss> iMadper: 我经常犯基础性的错误。。。
<jyf> 弹老头挺坑人的
<iMadper> jusss: 不是你经常犯错, 是你没啥基础
<jyf> 那书里的例子我记得有一个是算导弹怎么命中
<onlylove> jyf: 所以我的C一直停留在能过等级考试的程度
<jyf> 最后的解法跟数学有关系 tmd 那时候我还没学过相关的数学知识
<onlylove> jyf: 仅仅能过等级考试，没别的用处
<jyf> 清华的都有这毛病 恨不得你学出c来后给他们写矩阵计算
<onlylove> jyf: 矩阵，不是用matlab算的么
<chikan> 矩阵用matlab也太坑了吧，果断sas啊
<jyf> onlylove: 我是说他们那种教学
<chikan> 有开源癖用R也成啊
<onlylove> chikan: matlab的全名就是矩阵实验室好吧
<onlylove> chikan: 不用它算矩阵太可惜
<jyf>  is now known as chikan
<jusss> iMadper: 我还过了ncre 2级c呢
<iMadper> jusss: 我要是去考, 我肯定过不了
<onlylove> jusss: 吵什么，ncre2我也能过
<jyf> onlylove: 那你能告诉我 openwrt上如何查看路由的nat类型嘛？
<onlylove> matrix laboratory
<iMadper> 计算机等级考试本来就是给那些学英语学国际贸易之类的那些人准备的.
<onlylove> jyf: nat还分类型？
<iMadper> onlylove: nat还能不分类型...
<iMadper> onlylove: 最起码考虑全圆锥/半圆锥之类的
<onlylove> iMadper: 静态转换Static Nat、动态转换Dynamic Nat和端口多路复用OverLoad
<onlylove> 这三个？
<jusss> iMadper: onlylove,曾经面过一家软件公司，他们的笔试题，int a[10];下列对数组正确使用的是a. a[10]  b.a[3+1] c. a[4] d. a[5] 他们给的标准答案是cd 我选了bcd 其实a也算对吧
<onlylove> jusss: 数组下标不是从0开始么
<onlylove> jusss: 所以最大的应该是9啊
<iMadper> jusss: 越界访问怎么就对了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 人要当hacker呢
<jyf> onlylove: 那你的认证是买的
<jusss> iMadper: 编译器又不检查数组越界。。。
<Niac> 艹水平太低，看不懂
<onlylove> jyf: 不是买的啊，ncre不考这个吧
<GODDOG_telephone> c语言允许访问数组下标为-1的元素的
<onlylove> jyf: 而且ncre不考openwrt吧
<onlylove> jyf: 我就是知道openwrt那么个东西，没仔细研究过怎么玩
<gfrog> onlylove: iMadper 你俩被cisco毒害了
<gfrog> iMadper: onlylove nat哪有那么多名词
<iMadper> gfrog: lol~ 我承认.
<onlylove> gfrog: 咋，你要给quidway正名？
<iMadper> gfrog: 那你怎么称呼全圆锥?
<Niac> 话说谭浩强很搞
<onlylove> gfrog: 是imadper说那么多的，我就知道NAT是网络地址转换
<onlylove> gfrog: 我原来都是用iptables做的
<jyf> onlylove: openwrt只是个系统而已 我只是问你工具
<gfrog> iMadper: 你先说说全圆锥是干毛线的？ 为毛要有全圆锥和半圆锥的区别
<iMadper> gfrog: 安全机制呀
<iMadper> gfrog: 外网ip能不能连接到你
<gfrog> iMadper: 安全机制保护的是啥？
<onlylove> jyf: openwrt怎么做的我不清楚，我就知道，如果是linux做路由的话，通常是用ip route来做的，因为可以管理多个路由表
<gfrog> iMadper: 这就很简单了，实际上就是snat加一个开关
<gfrog> iMadper: 还说毛线圆锥，我看是故意搞晕胡你
<iMadper> gfrog: 所以, 你们不用名词来表示, 反而用这个描述句?
<onlylove> iMadper: cisco就这点比他们强
<gfrog> iMadper: 对，专门的术语叫源地址保护
<gfrog> iMadper: 很直白
<iMadper> gfrog: ... 我看的书叫全圆锥...
<gfrog> iMadper: 被洗脑
<onlylove> gfrog: 我估计如果不看rfc的话，应该不是很明白那些的吧，我从来不看rfc
<iMadper> onlylove: 随便看个文章就有讲.
<iMadper> onlylove: 类似udp打洞, ptp实现之类的
<iMadper> gfrog: 洗脑就洗脑吧...
<onlylove> iMadper: ……
<gfrog> iMadper: 所以根本就没那么悬呼
<iMadper> gfrog: 不玄乎呀...
<iMadper> gfrog: 连我都会的, 都能从我口中说出来的, 肯定都是基础
<onlylove> gfrog: 因为玄乎，？所以cisco的设备卖的多
<jyf> iMadper: full cone
<iMadper> jyf: 对嘛, 全圆锥
<jyf> address stricted cone , port stricted cone , symmertric
<iMadper> jyf: 对嘛, 我也是这么称呼的
<jyf> 狗日的二级isp估计都是symmertric
<onlylove> jyf: 有解释怎么用么
<gfrog> iMadper: nat实现一家一个样，你说的就是cisco他家的做法和叫法
<jyf> 我要去找细节 这几天很折腾
<iMadper> gfrog: 那我就不知道了...
<onlylove> iMadper: 他只是想让你知道，cisco的东西不是学院派
<onlylove> iMadper: 是不被公众认可的
<onlylove> iMadper: 比方说，eigrp就不行，但是ospf可以被认可
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个我就管不了了. 反正不影响我表达.
<jyf> 换成ipv6就没这么多乱七八糟了
<iMadper> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%BD%91%E7%BB%9C%E5%9C%B0%E5%9D%80%E8%BD%AC%E6%8D%A2  反正wiki里面说的也跟我说的一样
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 网络地址转换 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jyf> 首先 确保你依据了一个标准 其次 确认你不能说服所有人这一事实 cc iMadper
<iMadper> jyf: 恩, 其实, 我也不太需要标准, 反正我跟你说, 你能明白, 不影响交流就行了
<jyf> 那不就行了
<onlylove> 根据规范，路由器是不能这样工作的，但它的确是一个方便并得到了广泛应用的技术。当然，NAT也让主机之间的通信变得复杂，导致通信效率的降低。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu 14.04将用新的图标主题? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452523 原post https://plus.google.com/101912980608854649615/posts/UT63dr9WSQm ubuntu-trusty-icons-desktop.png 更多图标主题更改看这里: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/ubuntu-1404-trusty-tahr-might-get-new.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-11-22 15:34
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 初学linux 遇到fork 有些不解，求指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452524 不知道怎么说，先上个程序，学过的人应该都熟悉，好像每本linux书都有类似的程序： #include <stdio.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <sys/types.h> #include <unistd.h> #include <sys/wait.h> int main(void) { pid_t child1,child2,child; /*创建两个子进程*/ c
<chikan> 弱者为何要战斗
<chikan> 人类为什么要互相伤害
<chikan> 不作死就不会死，怎么还是不明白
<onlylove> chikan: 你还是把nick改回去先
<GODDOG_telephone> 大家怎么解决irssi显示图片的问题啊
<palomino|working> O_o
<palomino|working> irssi还能显示图片?_?
<Niac> 只会看代码，不会写怎么破
<onlylove> irc能显示图片么
<Niac> 明显不可以啊
<onlylove> Niac: 照抄
<Niac> 一直都是这样过活的
<onlylove> Niac: 不能显示图片，为什么还有人要用irssi显示图片
<Niac> 想想真是奇葩
<palomino|working> 也许是颜文字！
<GODDOG_telephone> 哦
<onlylove> 好痛苦啊，/usr/program/jdk1.6这什么破烂路径
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  16:21 
<onlylove>    /usr/bin/jdk会死么
<onlylove> 谁用过suse，告诉我，suse下面没有/usr/program这么个东西
<huntxu> onlylove: 多輸入幾個字嘛又不會流血
 * adam8157 逛58逛的头疼
<hrzhu_> 58能用来做什么
<huntxu> adam8157: 租房？
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<onlylove> huntxu: 不会流血是不会流血，可是别的发行版都是/usr/bin的时候，你为啥要搞特殊
<huntxu> onlylove: 情操
<iMadper> 要是各个发行版完全一样了, 就没意思了
<huntxu> onlylove: 蔡英文當年大選失敗後說的，xxx不能沒有反對的聲音
<onlylove> iMadper: 是啊是啊，比方arch那货，一个/bin左一个右一个，到处是连接，最终连接到/usr/bin下面
<hrzhu_> 别告诉我 suse 下面用 /usr/program 代替 /usr/bin ?
<hrzhu_> 不可能吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 我觉得这比别的方式好多了
<onlylove> hrzhu_: 不知道，没用过，我只是在看一个产品的说明手册
<huntxu> iMadper: 同意
<iMadper> huntxu: 帅胡叔叔早
<onlylove> hrzhu_: 里面修改environment不仅不用/etc/environment，还要在/etc/profile.d里面新建文件
<huntxu> iMadper: NTR一敗再敗的單身盧瑟早
<iMadper> huntxu: 马上就转败为胜咯~
<iMadper> huntxu: 到时候请乃吃饭哈~
<iMadper> huntxu: 反了, 到时候乃请俺吃饭蛤~
<onlylove> iMadper: 咋，要从NTR变RTN了？
<iMadper> onlylove: 估计以后就成antintr了
<roylez_> iMadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/d52454acgw1easvwla0cvj20hs0vkmyy.jpg
<onlylove> taking my kid from kindergarten
<iMadper> roylez_: 赞!
<onlylove> 这邮件标题总算正常点了
<roylez_> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/d52454acgw1easvwm3caej20hs0vkabg.jpg
<roylez_> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/48b5d871tw1easu8mzi9ej20bt0getag.jpg
 * iMadper 在听 --  <最后今晚>
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37341
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 勒索软件因应比特币币值暴涨降低支付金额 (@ solidot.org)
<huntxu> iMadper: 不是請你們嘛
<iMadper> huntxu: 不带出来. 请我就够了.
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37340
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | LG的联网智能电视悄悄收集上传敏感信息 (@ solidot.org)
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒門
<iMadper> huntxu: 你带妹子的话, 我就带
<huntxu> iMadper: 那等你來廣州找我
<iMadper> huntxu: ???!?!?!?!
<iMadper> huntxu: 你在哪儿???!!??!!?!?!!!
<iMadper> huntxu: 回去了??!??!?!???!
<iMadper> huntxu: 辞职了?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<huntxu> iMadper: 將來時不會啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 不会
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37337
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 塞浦路斯大学允许用比特币缴纳学费 (@ solidot.org)
<huntxu> iMadper: 渣
<iMadper> huntxu: 开个小店卖牛肉丸火锅吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 或者芥兰牛肉炒河粉
<huntxu> iMadper: 你居然也知道芥蘭牛肉！
<iMadper> huntxu: 吃了不下百次
<huntxu> iMadper: 上次回廣州的時候我炒過
<iMadper> huntxu: nnnnd, 我怎么会不知到!
<huntxu> iMadper: 外面很少芥蘭啊 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 哼哼
<iMadper> huntxu: 口亨
<iMadper> huntxu: 哥没少吃.
<gfrog> adam8157: 58不靠谱的，中介太多
<gfrog> adam8157: 真心不如赶集
<iMadper> huntxu: 你们还乱叫, 果条
<iMadper> huntxu: 其实就是河粉
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<huntxu> iMadper: 粿條和河粉是不一樣的
<onlylove> gfrog: 赶集靠谱么
<iMadper> huntxu: 哪里不一样了?
<gfrog> onlylove: 跟58比起来好些
<onlylove> gfrog: 我想过完春节搬
<gfrog> onlylove: 搬到贵司住？
<onlylove> gfrog: 好多少……如果是略微这种，就算了
<huntxu> iMadper: 做法不同
<iMadper> huntxu: . .. ...
<huntxu> iMadper: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/粿条
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ ti: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<huntxu> iMadper: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/沙河粉
<onlylove> gfrog: 公司大厅里面的沙发上写着严禁在沙发上睡觉，还没进门就这样，进门不更不准了
<iMadper> huntxu: 和广府人的河粉及客家人的粄条相同或相似
<onlylove> gfrog: 只求找个地方安稳的过完这个合同，然后考虑下是回家还是怎么办
<gfrog> onlylove: 去跟 adam8157 合住搅基
<huntxu> iMadper: 只能說你吃得太少，還沒體會到精髓
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总!
<iMadper> huntxu: 恩, 有可能
<jusss> onlylove: iMadper, 我的聊天的东东终于写完了，哈哈
<onlylove> iMadper: 我因为太悠闲，被安排帮助QE干活了
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩.
<gfrog> freeflying: 到达了？
<iMadper> jusss: 哦.
<onlylove> jusss: 下次这种错误别上来找人，丢人
<huntxu> iMadper: 而且wikipedia說法貌似有誤
<chikan> solidot是个啥狗屁网站？每条新闻下面都有这种评论
<chikan> 嗯嗯，走过路过不要错过，裆部五毛走狗快来吃屎。
<freeflying> gfrog, 机场休息室
<huntxu> iMadper: 河粉是米粉加水，所以看起來會偏透明
<iMadper> huntxu: 恩, 潮汕人都说果条不是河粉, 其他地区的人, 都说果条是河粉.
<onlylove> chikan: 哦，那网站可以匿名评论的，刷子
<huntxu> iMadper: 粿條是直接用米漿蒸的
<gfrog> freeflying: 球带糖 lol
<iMadper> huntxu: 米浆没有水???
<huntxu> iMadper: 粿條是白色的，河粉偏透明的
<iMadper> huntxu: 呃, 这个我没注意...
<freeflying> gfrog, 带了也没用啊,这段时间不会去办公室的
<huntxu> iMadper: 即使是同樣厚度，粿條也明顯要白
<onlylove> gfrog: adam8157 不是经常四处搬家么
<huntxu> iMadper: 等你去潮州吃原生的就應該能知道
<onlylove> gfrog: 我不想2年内搬
<gfrog> iMadper: ^
<huntxu> iMadper: 河粉韌性強點，粿條比較松散
<iMadper> gfrog: 啥??
<jiero> huntxu: 小狐狸
<iMadper> huntxu: 好吧... 你请客我就去吃
<adam8157> onlylove: 是啊 漂泊
<onlylove> huntxu: 总之，就是两个东西就是了
<gfrog> iMadper: 猴总的comments
<jusss> onlylove: iMadper, http://code.bulix.org/y7xl17-85055?raw
<iMadper> gfrog: 看到了
<huntxu> onlylove: 長得確實很像
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<iMadper> jusss: 不看
<adam8157> gfrog: 你有没有出行易的礼券?
<onlylove> adam8157: 赶紧的，找个能租的隔断也成啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 如果是小卧最好
<gfrog> adam8157: 那是啥？
<jiero> huntxu: 米粉？
<jiero> adam8157:  漂泊一生你住定了
<huntxu> jiero: 不是
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 下月去厦门旅行？
<adam8157> 没钱
<freeflying> gfrog, 据说舟山不错
<iMadper> 友基（UGEE）   这牌子听起来好弯
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> adam8157: 我记得你住过2K的主卧？那么富有还说没钱？
<zent00> 基友
 * jiero 没有想过去旅游过。
<gfrog> freeflying: 交通不够便利
<onlylove> jiero: 你国都出过了
<freeflying> gfrog, 北京有飞机直接过去
<adam8157> onlylove: 这次要奔2.5k去了   555555
<jiero> onlylove: 2K主卧。
<onlylove> jiero: 我还不知道国外的树长啥样
<jiero> onlylove: 歪的
<gfrog> freeflying: 至少得有机场和高铁吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 有机场, 开车到上海也就4个小时
<onlylove> adam8157: 你个土豪，我能住隔断就很知足了，要不你租个便宜的一居，我帮你分担点，我住客厅
<jiero> onlylove: 锁定了 happyaron destine ，也当 C家 的小弟，出国开会。。。
<jiero> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 这就够远了 帝都到北戴河开车才多久啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 没见过"法国"梧桐?~ lol~
<adam8157> onlylove: 一居要奔四千啊.... 租不起
<jiero> iMadper: 其实仙人掌。
<freeflying> gfrog, 也将近三个小时啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 2.5k多打？
<happyaron> adam8157: 多大？
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<onlylove> jiero: destine也去？
<adam8157> happyaron: 不知道呢...
<adam8157> happyaron: 你也要租房?
<onlylove> iMadper: 法桐只是名字叫法桐而已
<happyaron> adam8157: 没，打听下
 * jiero 摸摸 happyaron
<onlylove> jiero: 咋不抱了
<happyaron> adam8157: 预计12平米？
<gfrog> happyaron: 你夫妇要出国？
<jiero> onlylove: 好像去过
<jiero> onlylove: 我老了
<adam8157> happyaron: 差不多吧 唉...
<happyaron> gfrog: 谁说的……
<jusss> onlylove: iMadper, http://imagebin.org/278379
<happyaron> adam8157: 在啥位置呢
<gfrog> happyaron: chat log
<adam8157> happyaron: 人大附近
<gfrog> freeflying: 坐次春秋去厦门
<happyaron> gfrog: 那是别人乱说的……
<adam8157> happyaron: 世道艰难啊, 还是学森好啊
<jiero> onlylove: 你抱抱
<freeflying> gfrog, 不坐
<chikan> 正常人平均每呼吸60秒就会导致寿命减少1分钟
<onlylove> adam8157: 你个土豪，看上人大的妹子了吧，人还在上学呢
<onlylove> chikan: 果然真理
<iMadper> adam8157: 没有我修得了的bug了
<adam8157> iMadper: 我现在倒是觉得奇葩bug看多了, 总有方法解决
<onlylove> adam8157: 要不要看看紫竹院那边
<adam8157> happyaron: onlylove 现在想想以前科源那个2.1K的主卧带阳台真便宜啊
<chikan> adam8157: 帮我解决一个
<adam8157> chikan: 按我加班工资付费就行
<onlylove> adam8157: 我的预算1.3K，2K的直接住不起
<chikan> adam8157: 贵公司反正不打卡没加班
<onlylove> 打算买个读卡器扔单位，然后买个SD卡当优盘用……
<jiero> 2.1k那是月么。
<onlylove> jiero: 你觉得2.1在北京能按年租么
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6cb90eb5gw1eaqtdcgpeqj20k00qomyv.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋....
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<jiero> onlylove: 我没租过几次，想到的是周。
<roylez_> adam8157: xterm那渣bug什么时候修啊
<jiero> 2100一周很富裕
<onlylove> jiero: 周……一天300？
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。
<onlylove> jiero: 你在住标准间呢
 * iMadper 可能租房带大保健服务吧
<onlylove> jiero: 锦江之星也没这么高
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 你家房子一周300，租不
<jiero> onlylove: 没租过
<adam8157> roylez_: 你也遇到了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，一天300
<iMadper> onlylove: 不.
<onlylove> iMadper: 一天300一间
<adam8157> roylez_: 图的亮点在哪
<happyaron> onlylove: 你到底在什么公司啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 有逗号的时候，鼠标一拖就看到了啊。double width的逗号被弄成single的
<onlylove> happyaron: 外包到vmware
<iMadper> onlylove: 那也不.
<iMadper> onlylove: 一家人, 住着习惯. 没那么多事
<adam8157> roylez_: 我不用全角 但是受不了别人发全角的...
<iMadper> onlylove: 有个外人, 多别扭
<happyaron> onlylove: 那琢磨个办法直接进vmware啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 把他娶回家就是一家人了
<roylez_> adam8157: 你不用double with的逗号？
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 到时候吧，直接进做啥，我还不知道在北京呆几年
<adam8157> roylez_: 不用, 是的, 不用
<iMadper> adam8157: 所以你每次租房都是嫁给房东?
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣渣你赢了。打个句号看看？
<onlylove> iMadper: jiero打算一周2.1K，一月就是9K
<adam8157> . . . .
<adam8157> roylez_: 以前找他都修得蛮快的
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃是高富帅，我这种屌丝只好选廉航，便宜三分之二呢
<onlylove> iMadper: jiero打算一周2.1K，一月就是9K，咱膜拜土豪吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 你当时为毛要离开四环那
<adam8157> gfrog: 到期了, 人不租了, 而且那个房子好老 我也想住个高级的, 结果还是不舍得
<happyaron> lol
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。谁是土豪？
<jiero> onlylove: 我供暖都没。
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，屌丝思维
<onlylove> jiero: 一周2.1K租房的
<gfrog> adam8157: 先租仨月自如看看
<jiero> onlylove: 。泥巴。。。
<onlylove> gfrog: 自如很贵吧
<adam8157> =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: 哎呀呀，今天还有星巴巴买一送一，可惜没在公司
<jiero> 屌丝是什么
<onlylove> adam8157: 貌似自如有不到2K的
<adam8157> gfrog: 仨月上调30%呢
<adam8157> onlylove: 远
<onlylove> jiero: JB毛
<gfrog> adam8157: 那就住一年
<gfrog> adam8157: 你的预算都到2.5k了，基本可以搞自如了
<jiero> onlylove: 好奇纸尿裤
<adam8157> gfrog: 越便宜越好啊!!!
<onlylove> gfrog: 给我这1.3的推荐给住处吧
<jiero> adam8157: 和 onlylove 一起住
<adam8157> onlylove: 去回龙观
<iMadper> onlylove: 燕郊
<happyaron> 自如是神马意思
<adam8157> gfrog: 去呆湾竟然还有人去机场接.....
<onlylove> happyaron: 自如友家，一种可以常租的宾馆性质的东西
<adam8157> happyaron: http://www.ziroom.com/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【高品质北京白领公寓|合租公寓】|自如网
<happyaron> o
 * iMadper 我一直以为自如是个小区...
<adam8157> http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/DkyUvg5h/Xytg5.jpg
<adam8157> iMadper: 渣
<iMadper> adam8157: 没租过房...
<adam8157> iMadper: 壕
<iMadper> adam8157: 没钱租
<adam8157> iMadper: 装
<iMadper> adam8157: 你不信... 我也没办法...
 * iMadper 办公室吵死了...
<happyaron> iMadper: 回家
 * iMadper 各种摔笔摔鼠标
<iMadper> happyaron: 没到点呢... 不合适
<happyaron> iMadper: 拖人打球
<adam8157> 摔!
<happyaron> adam8157: 你摔what
<adam8157> happyaron: 打羽毛球带上我
<adam8157> happyaron: 节操
<happyaron> 。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 燕郊，你让我怎么上班
<onlylove> adam8157: iMadper 自家有房，不需要租
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04，unity桌面的声音增大减小，屏幕亮暗显示图标怎么改回来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452527 http://a.hiphotos.baidu.com/zhidao/pic/item/dc54564e9258d1094bab37add358ccbf6c814d61.jpg 原来用的时候会有声音增大减小还有屏幕亮暗，聊天的通知窗口，邮件通知都会有一个紫色的半透明窗口跳出来，很好用，现在
<^k^> ─> 变成了纯白的色不透名的而且像素特别低的窗口，很难看，我之前就装过gnome桌面及其环境，还有一个叫con …
<adam8157> iMadper: 壕
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2013/1122/160904_XvET_130710.jpg
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04，unity桌面的声音增大减小，屏幕亮暗显示图标怎么改回来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452528 http://a.hiphotos.baidu.com/zhidao/pic/item/dc54564e9258d1094bab37add358ccbf6c814d61.jpg 原来用的时候会有声音增大减小还有屏幕亮暗，聊天的通知窗口，邮件通知都会有一个紫色的半透明窗口跳出来，很好用，现在
<^k^> ─> 变成了纯白的色不透名的而且像素特别低的窗口，很难看，我之前就装过gnome桌面及其环境，还有一个叫con …
 * adam8157 看房子去....
<onlylove> 居然不是 take the red pill了
<jusss> gmail登录不进去，超时
<iMadper> onlylove: 我每天上班要做二十多站地铁
<iMadper> onlylove: 你租的房子, 难道比我还远?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我就为了省点儿钱, 每天高峰期挤三个小时地铁
<iMadper> onlylove: 然后你还说我豪?!
<happyaron> iMadper: 为什么不拿那些时间干点别的
<iMadper> happyaron: 比如来irc吹水?
<iMadper> happyaron: 要是能wfh, 倒是刻意
<happyaron> iMadper: 手机贴膜，刷机越狱
<iMadper> 可以
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩, 好职业, 比我当qa赚钱多了
<jusss> iMadper: work from hell?
<happyaron> iMadper: 赶快去啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 我没手艺呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 学学呗
<onlylove> iMadper: 20多站，一站2分半，50分钟，是吧，你自己算从北京站到中关村，提示下，从北京站到西直门是9站，如果从宣武门换4号，需要多加一站
<gfrog> onlylove: 1.3k？ 融科对面城中村
<iMadper> onlylove: 等车, 走路, 挤不上去等下一辆, 各种时间都要算进去
<happyaron> gfrog: 融科有那么便宜的么。。。
<onlylove> gfrog: 融科对面？不是中科院么
<gfrog> happyaron: onlylove 城中村啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 照你这么说，我还要算我到地铁站和从地铁站到融科的时间，我到北京站需要15分钟
<onlylove> iMadper: 从中关村到融科又15分钟
<happyaron> gfrog: 城中村是什么意思
<iMadper> onlylove: 本来就要算呀
<gfrog> happyaron: 字面含义啊
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove> gfrog: 不知道在哪里，知道西边是中关村，北面是中科院，东边是体育场？
<onlylove> iMadper: 那我时间不比你少啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 体育场南边是啥
<iMadper> onlylove: 每天三小时在路上?
<onlylove> gfrog: 不知道
<onlylove> iMadper: 差不多
<gfrog> onlylove: 去看啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 体育场南边好像是啥航空
<onlylove> gfrog: 就记得个牌子
<gfrog> 。。。
<gfrog> onlylove: 是航天啊。航天！
<onlylove> gfrog: 差不多了……
<gfrog> onlylove: 造卫星的让你说成打飞机的
<onlylove> gfrog: 卖茶叶蛋的从来都比搞原子弹的赚得多
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过, 六号线站可不是2.5分钟一站
<onlylove> iMadper: 高峰期没有2.5的
<onlylove> iMadper: 高峰期大概1.5左右
<iMadper> onlylove: 你查一下常营站, 还有北京站的位置, 就知道了
<onlylove> iMadper: 6号线太享受了
<iMadper> onlylove: 怎么享受了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 6号是我坐过的噪音最大的地铁
<iMadper> onlylove: 是我坐过的, 风最大的地铁
<onlylove> iMadper: 噪音大到我头疼
<iMadper> onlylove: 六号线从搭连坡到青年路, 是八通线三站的距离.
<onlylove> iMadper: 本来地铁就不是等间距的吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 2号的四个角
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没说是等间距呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是这个区别太大了
<onlylove> iMadper: 从北京站到建国门，我可以走过去，但是到崇文门，我无论如何不会走过去
<iMadper> onlylove: 有点儿类似车陂南到万胜围了
<onlylove> 喵的，kingsoft，你妹，整天给我指针麻烦
<onlylove> 弄个破页面，都不知道找谁投诉
<onlylove> 什么转发微博抽奖，微博转了，直接不让抽奖的烂网页
<onlylove> 也不知道金山的网页设计师几毛钱请的
<jusss> iMadper: 你都是把子函数放main()前面，还是后面？
<iMadper> jusss: 不知道, 我不写代码的
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 按照使用之前先声明的话，其实放前面比较好，你可以看下源码么
<onlylove> jusss: 那么多源码可以看
<jusss> onlylove: 没看过源码。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 随便发个源码过来看看
<onlylove> iMadper: 对你那句不是写代码的表示怀疑
<onlylove> jusss: 自己去搜，或者下载个驱动什么的
<iMadper> onlylove: 我只负责测试, 写代码是开发干的活
<onlylove> jusss: 就是那种需要编译的
<onlylove> iMadper: 那testcase总要写
 * iMadper 驱动, 可能没有main函数, 只有init函数. 
<onlylove> jusss: 比方说，apache httpd
<onlylove> jusss: 或者nginx之类的程序，看下源码
<iMadper> jusss: 如果我写, 我会把main函数放后面.
<onlylove> jusss: http://mirror.nus.edu.sg/apache//httpd/httpd-2.4.6.tar.bz2
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ {"type"=>"application/x-bzip2", 长度=>4.72 MiB}
<jusss> iMadper: 放后面是为了不用声明吧
<jusss> onlylove: 下载不下来
<onlylove> jusss: 你事情真多，就是apache的src
<onlylove> jusss: 你去网易下载器
<jiero> onlylove:  http://item.jd.com/1030672398.html 买个这个尝尝好不好
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 南马行3合1热巧克力固体饮料1kg马来西亚进口【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东商城
<onlylove> jiero: 对那个没感觉，你可以试试
<onlylove> jusss: 函数放前面就算声明过了，本来就是为了不用声明，而且写起来好看
<yingzwoo> ？
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37342
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Stuxnet秘密的双胞胎兄弟
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教，linux kernel的以往版本怎么下，比如我想下载3.10.16的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452530 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 nice_jajay — 2013-11-22 17:55
<jusss> on
<hoxily> jusss: off
<jusss> hoxily: 我写了简单的网络socket的东东，发现在局域网内能用，一到公网就不行了
<jusss> hoxily: http://code.bulix.org/y7xl17-85055?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<jusss> hoxily: 你的ip是公网ip吗？有win不，要不要奉献一下下
<hoxily> 代码太长，不想看。
<hoxily> 虽然滚到底了
<hoxily> jusss: 你能说说局域网内的试验条件与公网的试验条件的区别吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 没区别
<jusss> hoxily: 就是局域网客户端能连上服务器，而公网客户端连不上服务器，服务器那显示客户端一链接就断开
<hoxily> 没区别那就应该在公网也能用才是
<jusss> hoxily: 对，但是服务器显示客户端一链接就断了
<jusss> hoxily: 服务器那是在公网上，而客户端是在局域网里
<linuxlearn608> 3
<hoxily> 3=1+2
<hoxily> jusss: 你看看是不是防火墙的原因
<jusss> hoxily: 不是
<jusss> hoxily: 防火墙全关了
<hoxily> jusss: 你开一下server,告诉我IP和监听端口。
<hoxily> jusss: 再说一下client连上去之后做啥？
<hoxily> jusss: 我来写个client试试。
<jusss> hoxily: http://code.bulix.org/y7xl17-85055?raw  你在你那试试
<jusss> hoxily: 自己可以连自己
<jusss> hoxily: 端口号6000
<hoxily> 我说，你开server,我来连你的sever
<hoxily> server
<jusss> hoxily: 我只有cmcc-edu的公网ip
<hoxily> jusss: 学生？
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<hoxily> jusss: cmcc-edu分配的地址不是公
<hoxily> 网地址
<hoxily> chinanet分配的倒是
<jusss> hoxily: 啊，我理解错了？
<jusss> hoxily: 。。。
<hoxily> 10.x.x.x 和 192.168.x.x 还有
<jusss> hoxily: cmcc-edu分配的不是公网ip吗，它是111.xx.xx.xx
<jusss> hoxily: cmcc-edu分配的是111开头的
<hoxily> 172.16.0.0 - 172.31.255.255
<hoxily> jusss: 你是怎么看你的IP地址的?
<jusss> hoxily: ipconfig
<hoxily> jusss: 那应该是公网IP地址啊。
<hoxily> 所以你报一下你的server IP
<jusss> hoxily: 对呀
<hoxily> 我应该可以访问得到
<jusss> hoxily: 稍等，我换cmcc-edu
<jusss_> hoxily: 111.63.97.250
<jusss_> hoxily: 端口6000
<jusss_> hoxily: 好了服务器运行了，你可以连接
<hoxily> jusss_: 正在连接111.63.97.250...无法打开到主机的连接。 在端口 6000: 连接失败
<jusss_> hoxily: 嗯，服务器这显示到你连接了，但是一链接就断了
<jusss_> hoxily: 难道是cmcc-edu搞的鬼
<hoxily> jusss_: ping 命令的icmp 包全部丢失
<jusss_> hoxily: ...
<jusss_> hoxily: 这是cmcc-edu ip的问题吧
<jusss_> hoxily: 我把防火墙关了
<jusss_> hoxily: 要不你运行下服务器，我去连接你的
<hoxily> jusss_: 这跟IP有毛关系。跟路由有关系。
<jusss_> hoxily: ...我就是指cmcc那可能有限制
<jusss_> hoxily: cmcc应该有自己的保护机制
<hoxily> jusss_: 你可以打电话问一候一下移动
<iGoogle> 403了？传染病来了？
<jusss_> hoxily: 。。。
<jusss_> iGoogle: ee来了
<jusss_> iGoogle: 帮个忙呗
<iGoogle> 网络故障？我都搞不定，问it们吧。
<jusss_> iGoogle: 不是
<jusss_> iGoogle: 你用你的win运行下我写的server.c,我连接下
<hoxily> jusss_: 等下
<jusss_> hoxily: 嗯
<iGoogle> nnnd 没win啊
<hoxily> jusss_: 你访问一下我的Web Server看看
<jusss_> hoxily: 地址
<hoxily> jusss_: 我这边可以看到来访者的IP
<hoxily> jusss_: 比对一下，是不是 111.63.97.250
<jusss_> hoxily: 你的web server的地址
<roylez_> iGoogle: e
<roylez_> iGoogle: 渣
<iGoogle> 破乐
<hoxily> jusss_: /whois hoxily 可以看到
<roylez_> iGoogle: 有好事没？比如你找了小三啥的
<iGoogle> 全403
<iGoogle> 不是404
<roylez_> ....
<iGoogle> 是好事不
<jusss_> hoxily: 访问了
<roylez_> 不是
<jusss_> hoxily: 122.xx.xx.87
<hoxily> 1385126193 211.81.180.204 "GET /favicon.ico" 404 435 "" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; Trident/4.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0)"
<iGoogle> 笨了吧。故障减小了啊。 roylez
<iGoogle> lol
<hoxily> jusss_: 你看，IP对不上
<jusss_> hoxily: 我去ip138看看
<jusss_> hoxily: ip138显示正确 您的IP是：[111.63.97.250] 来自：河北省**市 移动
<hoxily> 真是奇怪了。
<jusss_> hoxily: 你在你那运行下服务器，我连接你的
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.lgdb.org/game/theme_hospital
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: Theme Hospital | Linux game database
<roylez_> iGoogle: 这个Linux下可以玩了呢
<hoxily> jusss_: 这个还是算了。
<jusss_> hoxily: ...好吧
<hoxily> 你可以找你同学呢。
<hoxily> jusss_: 你上什么专业？
<jusss_> hoxily: 无线网络优化，就是室内分布设计 还有 DT路测
<iGoogle> roylez: hospital 这词，，，
<hoxily> jusss_: 不懂，很高端大气的样子
<jusss_> hoxily: 就是给手机运营商拉线干活的
<jusss> hoxily: 你好重口味。。。
<hoxily> ？
<jusss> hoxily: http://cache.baiducontent.
<jusss> com/c?m=9f65cb4a8c8507ed4fece76310578c271b5683743ca097546284c3098e2201011035b5ac2754160ed4c37e6307b8492ae9e73604371420c0c18ed714c9fecf6879876269350b8731508e59f3dc4755d620e74de8df48a0e5e733e3b9d2a4c855238f08432097f1fb4d0063dd6e804b66f4a6e81b490747e4b66136e859067ac67057b636aab06225&p=976fd615d9c340a846be9b7c4c088e&newp=8a759a45d7c40af502be9b7c564182231610db2151d4d612348ec9&user=baidu&fm=sc&query=wowporn%2Ecum%2Ewith%2Eme+anjelica+aka+abby&qid=&p1=5
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 取标题 getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<hoxily> jusss: 啥？
<jusss> hoxily: http://122.235.160.87/2013/10/23/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ /2013/10/23/
<hoxily> jusss: 你乱翻我的糟糕做甚？
<hoxily> 糟糕物
<jusss> hoxily: 我以为会有些技术文章，就看了看。。。
<hoxily> jusss: 你有啥blog之类的玩意儿吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 没有。。。
<hoxily> jusss: 写日记不？
<hoxily> jusss: 每天或者每周反思总结不？
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 请问怎么在Ubuntu 13.04上安装RTLinux，急求啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452532 真心求教，要求需要RTLinux，但是不会安装，网上也没有相应的下载地址和教程 统计信息: 发表于 由 神罗天征 — 2013-11-22 20:57
<jusss_> hoxily: 太懒。。。没写日记
<jusss_> hoxily: 现在贴吧里发链接都学会用base64加密了，果然很强大
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • MATE将进入Debian软件仓库 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452535 MATE桌面环境 将进入Debian软件仓库 ，开发者已经成立了一个新的 Debian MATE 封装团队 ，致力于让MATE成为下一个Debian版本的一部分。第一个软件包已经进入了仓库，还有许多包正在上传队列中。MATE是一个GNOME 2的一个分支，因为GNOME 3变化太大
<^k^> ─> ，引发了用户的不满，MATE才应运而生。 来源： Solidot 统计信息: 发表于 由 levee — 2013-11-22 21:55
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • lubuntu没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452536 找了一台老台式机，想配置一个lubuntu系统，我装了一个ubuntu server 10.04 LTS，然后装了一个lubuntu-desktop桌面，图形界面能够正常使用了，可是没有声音，一点声音都没有的那种，希望高手能告诉我症结所在，实在是无处下手解决了 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> ─> 差一毛钱 — 2013-11-22 21:59
<jackey> 有人在不
<^k^> jackey:点点点.  22:03 
<hoxily> jusss_: 高级
<hoxily> 好像是因为百度贴吧喜欢吞链接。
<nickVSS> …………！
<hoxily> nickVSS: how do you do/
<nickVSS> 酱油
<jusss_> hoxily: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2711126546
<^k^> jusss_ ... ⇪ 【分享】Angelica X-ART视频作品整合_anjelica吧_百度贴吧
<nickVSS> ……！
<hoxily> jusss_: 这个，你发privmsg 就可以了
<hoxily> jusss_: 这里有公开的log的。
<hoxily> 每到星期六星期日说话的人就会变少
<hoxily> 呃，快零点了。
<linuxlearn108> hello
<^k^> linuxlearn108:点点点.  01:22 
<knownbad> Hola.
<ofan> Hola
<knownbad> 听说你被车子亲了下？
<knownbad> 没怀孕吧？
<ofan> knownbad: 走不了路了
<ofan> knownbad: nnd 警察说是我的责任，现在找律师中
<knownbad> 这倒麻烦。   学生保险还有效吗？
<ofan> knownbad: 没
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-23
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在13.10上装搜狗输入法不成功，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452541 我按这个教程http://blog.csdn.net/rflyee/article/details/9472579装的 步骤很简单，装好了，在language support里也把keyboard input method system改成fcitx了，注销了，可是回来以后还是不能换输入法是怎么回事？按ctrl+space也没反应。 而且我在text e
<^k^> ─> ntry settings里添加了中文输入法以后，可以用ctrl+space改输入法了，可是没有搜狗的，只有原本的拼音输入法 …
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 有人知道联想LJ6100打印机的驱动吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452544 网上也找不到，不能打印是个麻烦事。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yakon — 2013-11-23 8:47
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu安装bumblebee后启动第二个显卡说找不到驱动！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452546 [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - Can not load the GPU Driver 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-11-23 10:14
<linuxlearn985> hi
<^k^> linuxlearn985:点点点.  10:29 
<hoxily> linuxlearn985: hi
<hoxily> linuxlearn985: 你可以用 /nick newnick 换个名字。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助,Libreoffice Math 公式 怎么输入{}字符 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452547 Libreoffice Math 公式 怎么输入{}字符 统计信息: 发表于 由 xcn — 2013-11-23 10:34
<lycben2008> 谁有ubuntu的入门教程之类的
<lycben2008> 周末人好少啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助]增加了一块硬盘，如何加入到第一块分区的空间中，以使的/home下文件夹空间自由扩展使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452548 OS：ubuntu13.04 系统安装在一块1TB的硬盘上，很快空间用尽，于是挂挂载了第二块1TB硬盘， 采用ext4 分区，修改/etc/fstab 如下： # <file system> <mount point> <type> <options> <
<^k^> ─> dump> <pass> # / was on /dev/sda1 during installation UUID=79e198ff-9819-432d-9c2c-95a46d5d5881 / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1 # swap was on / …
<jiero> ls
<jiero> 为啥就主席这么保守
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 谷歌日历软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452549 安装 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:atareao/atareao sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install calendar-indicator 详细说明看原文 http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/google-calendar-indicator-020-released.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-11-23 11:32
<zhoujinqi> Libreoffice Math 公式 怎么输入{}字符
<iMadper> 没用过libreoffice
<zhoujinqi> 嗯,    {}被占用了 ,默认不显示
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早
<lainme> roylez: 早
<lainme> zhoujinqi: 可能要转义"\{"
<lainme> zhoujinqi: libreoffice有个latex公式插件，texmaths，比较好用
<zhoujinqi> 没错,是需要转义符\  字体设太小了,刚才没看出来..
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 云服务openstack的系统ubuntu达到59%第一 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452550 原文 http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-reached-59-and-position-1-openstack-survey-about-used-oses-deployments 一目了然 openstack-ubuntu-usage.jpg 当然这里肯定是ubuntu server而不是ubuntu desktop centos redhat第二 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-11-23 12:08
<zhoujinqi> 谢了
<onlylove> 有人木，出来聊天，各种off topic
<onlylove> 唉……一堆挂机的
<roylez> onlylove: 渣
<iMadper> ..
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 吃饭去!!!!!!!!!!!
<onlylove> roylez: 渣席
<roylez> 现在还没吃午饭的都是基佬
<happyaron> roylez: 基席你好
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • makefile 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452551 int main(int argc,char **argv) { mytool1_print("hello"); mytool2_print("hello"); } /* mytool1.h */ #ifndef _MYTOOL_1_H #define _MYTOOL_1_H void mytool1_print(char *print_str); #endif /* mytool1.c */ #include "mytool1.h" void mytool1_print(char *print_str) { printf("This is mytool1 print %s\n",print_str); } /* mytool2.h
<^k^> ─> */ #ifndef _MYTOOL_2_H #define _MYTOOL_2_H void mytool2_print(char *print_str); #endif /* mytool2.c */ #include "mytool2.h" void mytool2_pri …
<happyaron> 面条主席貌似现在只吐槽不聊天了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 怎么变面条主席了
<happyaron> onlylove: 主席有次说他写的代码像面条
<happyaron> onlylove: 然后他就是面主席了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果那天说代码像豆腐，是不是变豆腐席
<happyaron> 可能吧
<iMadper> roylez: 基席早.
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点.  13:36 
<jlzhang> 问一个Perl的问题，将一个数据库中的数据表提取键值对放到Hash里面，但是这个数据表有成千上万条记录。
<jlzhang> Perl的Hash能做这种事情吗？建议这么做吗？
<strangemk2> jlzhang: 可以做
<strangemk2> jlzhang: 建议不建议要看你具体需求，但是数据太大的话，内存会不够
<iMadper> jlzhang: 刻意.
<iMadper> jlzhang: 可以.
<iMadper> jlzhang: 上万条, 不算多, 随意做
<jiero> iMadper: 我这里地震了吗！？
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> jiero: 你感觉到地震了?
<jiero> iMadper: 好象是。
<iMadper> jiero: 没听说呀
<jiero> iMadper: 10秒前。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 没看到有消息.
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 突然地震了怎么办。。。
<jiero> 跳楼！
<iMadper> jiero: 地震一般没事的.
<iMadper> jiero: 继续睡觉就行了
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 是不是一般地震就去低层？
<iMadper> jiero: 灾难性的地震的话, 等死就好了
<iMadper> jiero: 小地震的话, 不用管, 饭照吃
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 中国好久没大城市地震了啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 最多是小地震, 前两年 北京东部
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • (分享)ubuntu 14.04 使用bumblebee安装nvidia 331驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452555 搞了半天。终于搞好了。 教程如下 http://www.linux.org/threads/nvidia-opt ... inux.4415/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-11-23 13:48
 * iMadper 睡觉
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 目前看来只有xbmc可以流畅播放2160p了。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452556 最新版Vlc 2.12号称支持4K。。。结果发现只有声音，黑屏 xbmc 13 开头很卡。中途略微有点卡。后面不卡。cpu占用不高。应该是磁盘遇到瓶颈了。应该说xbmc支持4K。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-11-23 13:59
<csk2u> 嗨
<huntxu> iMadper: 你家的rpm怎麽查一個包的信息
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒裝上的情況下
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • transmission没有下载速度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452557 不是用啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 zsn落落 — 2013-11-23 14:13
<Lattice> 如何利用web server共享文件？
<Lattice> 请高人解答，感激不尽
<jusss> Lattice: drop box
<Lattice> jusss: 我不是这个意思，我在centos已经搭建了apache，建立了网站，我想利用web服务器建立一个文件分享系统，不太像用ftp，能有ftp的功能就行
<Lattice> jusss: 不太想用FTP
<csk2u> 请问下有熟悉cygwin
<Lattice> 主要是上传功能不好解决，FTP不太安全
<vanishing> scp?
<Lattice> vanishing: 请问scp的全称是？
<vanishing> secure copy
<vanishing> 用ssh的
<Lattice> 这个不行，ssh，我配置服务器的时候用的就是。
<vanishing> 啊？
<jusss> ..
<vanishing> 用的是ssh为什么不能用scp?
<Lattice> 我要完成两个功能，一是像网盘一样存取文件，二，可以获得文件的外链
<vanishing> 哦。。文件外链
<vanishing> owncloud
<vanishing> Lattice: http://owncloud.org/
<^k^> vanishing ⇪ t: ownCloud.org | Your Cloud, Your Data, Your Way!
<jusss> 好安静呀
<Lattice> vanishing: 感激不尽
<vanishing> Lattice: 没问题
<vanishing> Lattice: 安装
<vanishing> Lattice: http://software.opensuse.org/download/package?project=isv:ownCloud:community&package=owncloud
<^k^> vanishing ⇪ ti: software.opensuse.org: Install package isv:ownCloud:community / owncloud
<Lattice> vanishing: owncloud用的人多吗？
<vanishing> Lattice: 还好吧。。挺出名的
<Lattice> vanishing: 我担心用的人少，出了问题不好解决，不过这个系统的文档写的挺清晰简单的
<vanishing> Lattice: 我试过， 记得挺好用的
<Lattice> vanishing: 太感谢了，要的就是这样的解决方案:D
<Lattice> vanishing: 恩，兄台你目前还维护服务器吗？
<vanishing> Lattice: 没啊。。自己笔记本。。
<vanishing> Lattice: 有apache， 不过就是弄着玩..
<vanishing> 哈哈
<Lattice> vanishing: 恩，以前用服务器就是为了翻墙，现在换了个贵的vps觉得不做个网站不太值:D，所以就搞了这个。
<vanishing> 擦。。现在都是国外往国内翻
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • ubuntu下能否不重新编译vim而添加lua等支持？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452559 主要问题如题，下文是郁闷经历： （Ubuntu 12.04, Vim7.4） 1、首先是自己尝试过编译vim7.4源码，在安装python/python3/ruby/lua5.1及对应的dev/lib后（总共8个），没有问题。（+python/dyn, +python3/dyn, +lua, + ruby） 2、现在在新系统上，通过
<^k^> ─> 添加ppa安装vim7.4，（此时仅有python，未有剩下的7个），版本是(+python, -python3, -lua, -ruby)， 在这种情况下， …
<jusss> 使用多线程时，用了20个多线程，算多吗？
<Lattice> vanishing: 在美国？
<jusss> iMadper: 20个线程算多吗
<vanishing> Lattice: 加拿大。。
<jusss> iMadper: 写多线程时，用了20个线程
<Lattice> vanishing: computer science?
<Lattice> vanishing: 读的是CS吗？
<vanishing> Lattice: 嗯
<vanishing> Lattice: 哪查到的。。。。
<Lattice> vanishing: 哪查到什么？
<vanishing> Lattice: CS..
<Lattice> vanishing: 猜的:D
<vanishing> 好吧。。。
<vanishing> 够准。。
<Lattice> vanishing: 研究生还是PhD?
<vanishing> Lattice: 大学
 * vanishing brb
<Lattice> vanishing: 在国外上大学感觉怎么样？:D
<jiero> Lattice: 笨蛋，没在国内上大学怎么会知道你的感受来对比。。。
<Lattice> jiero: 哦，我以为vanishing是高中出国的
<jiero> Lattice: 。。。不是这个意思，是对比大学
<MeaCu1pa> …
 * jiero 摸摸 MeaCu
 * jiero 摸摸 MeaCu1pa
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 我们teambuilding去了两天苏州…
<MeaCu1pa> 还tmd自驾
 * MeaCu1pa 摸摸jiero
<vanishing> Lattice: 这个还真不太清楚。。。感觉还好吧
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 频道里上海的油条不多了。
<MeaCu1pa> 油条…
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 煮啊泡啊
<MeaCu1pa> 上海傻子多，但傻到搞it的的确是少了
<jiero> MeaCu1
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 说明厉害，人口基数明明挺大
<MeaCu1pa> 蛋蛋呢，我在一很不错的汉堡店
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 用多线程时用了20个线程算多吗？
<MeaCu1pa> 不算吧，不几道
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 哦
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 你请蛋蛋吃饭没够？还要请他吃汉堡？
<MeaCu1pa> 他请
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助，macbook装ubuntu修改了启动盘现在开机选不到进入ubuntu了... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452560 进mac之后把启动盘修改成mac了..所以.... 统计信息: 发表于 由 lxhkbm — 2013-11-23 15:03
<jiero> 。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 菜鸟求助，ubuntu13.10怎样通过wifi上网？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452561 笔记本双网卡，有线能用。买来无线路由器，第一次拥有无线网卡，不会用，求教育 ifconfig.png iwconfig.png network.png net.png wicd.png error.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2013-11-23 15:19
<sgo11> MD，今天突然发现好多IP通过SSH尝试登录我的主机。以前从来没注意过。今天啥也没做，看见网络监控很busy，才发现的。结果在log里看到的。这些人都是神经病吗？做这个有啥意思？
<jiero> sgo11: 实验能不能登录。。。
<jiero> sgo11: 那些可能都是被控制的。。。
<sgo11> jiero, 这些人做这些事情有啥意思呀？一般肯定都登录不了的。密码都是超级长的。就算登录了，也没啥意义。浪费资源。第一次发现这些。赶紧更改DMZ设置，更改默认端口还有装了fail2ban
<jiero> sgo11: 。。。都说了是自动了，就要1%成功了都行
<sgo11> jiero, 好吧。鄙视这些人。以前总是听说，这次是第一次亲身遇到。
<Lattice> 各位兄台，apache配置二级域名，最好的方式是修改哪个配置文件？
<imtxc> jiero: 周末好   iMadper
<imtxc> 有啥好事没有
<jiero> imtxc: 周末好
<jiero> imtxc:  我要死了
<imtxc> jiero: 怎么了
<jiero> imtxc: 没事做成
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<jiero> imtxc: 杀了你。。。
<Lattice> vanishing: 还在吗？
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 别介
<jiero> imtxc:  有什么豪事么？
<imtxc> jiero: 沐浴
<imtxc> jiero: 木有
<heka> 救命，grub不引导grub.config
<heka> 而去引导menu.lst
<heka> 有人在吗？
<^k^> heka:点点点.  15:53 
<heka> 怎么办？
<heka> 救命，grub不引导grub.config，而去引导menu.lst里的设置
<heka> 现在用的是ubuntu13
<heka> 问什么还有有menu存在啊
<Lattice> 是UEFI还是Legacy？
<heka> 不明白。。。
<heka> bios
<heka> 不是uefi
<Lattice> grub就是引导menu.lst的
<heka> 额，不是grub.cfg吗？
<heka> 我的grub.config确实写了win7的引导
<JQK> grub - menu.lst ; grub2 - grub.cfg
<heka> 哦。。。那如何把grub给卸了
<Lattice> 那要看你装在那里了
<heka> 原来选择系统界面是紫色的ubuntu底色的
<heka> 现在变成黑白的老式样式了
<heka> 为什么现在我的电脑引导变成grub1了。。。
<Lattice> GRUB配置文件随着系统和bios的不同而不同，有些系统，比如Fedora是同一个文件
<Lattice> 如果按照我的想法，我需要知道你多系统的安装顺序
<Lattice> 这样才能判断你的GRUB安装的位置，到底是主引导是bootmgr还是grub
<heka> 我是先安装win7
<heka> 之后在安装ubuntu
<heka> 之后用u
<heka> 之后用u盘修复ubuntu的引导
<pity> 在 crontab 里写个每个时执行一次的任务，大家都是怎么写的？* */1 * * * cmd 这样吗？
<heka> 之后可以进win或ubuntu，但是一进入win后原配的惠普备份软件又把引导给“修复”成了原先的样子，于是我怒删的原配的系统回复软件，就成这样了
<heka> 删完那个win的回复软件后，又拿ubuntu13的盘修复了ubuntu的引导，按照这个教程http://hi.baidu.com/painandlove/item/b6ab3953a42fc1c09e26673c
<^k^> heka ⇪ t: 重装win7 修复ubuntu引导_huangbeidu的空间_百度空间
<heka> @Lattice
<Lattice> 刚刚输入法出问题了
<Lattice> 这问题我能解决
<Lattice> 而且很容易
<Lattice> 还在吗？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu现在怎么这么乱七八糟的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452562 安装界面花里胡哨的，安装不成功，居然把c盘弄没了 统计信息: 发表于 由 xygz — 2013-11-23 16:15
<jiero> 东西太多了。真想公用。。。
<jiero> lol
 * pity 在 crontab 里写个每个时执行一次的任务，大家都是怎么写的？* */1 * * * cmd 这样吗?
<jiero> 。
<jiero> iGoogle: John Carmack 离开 id 了
<vanishing> pity: 记得好象是
<jiero> bitcoin好像就是要求洗钱这种行为正常化。
<jiero> roylez你投 bitcoin 了没
<Lattice> vanishing: owncloud安装是通过添加二级域名来实现的吗？
<Lattice> vanishing: 我想改变根目录的位置，不知道owncloud本质上是不是二级域名
<wujie> hi
<^k^> wujie:点点点.  16:27 
<imtxc> pity: 恩
<imtxc> pity: 但是这样不是没有分钟么
<imtxc> pity: 你给分钟也设置一个值应该就好了吧
<imtxc> jiero: 他当然投了啊
<imtxc> jiero: 你没看到 roylez 投资 bitcoin 都上新闻了么 http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37351
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: Solidot | 史上最大单笔 BTC 交易出现
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我突然想起以前你总是 被 roylez 干掉
<roylez_> imtxc: 放屁，我哪里买bitcoin了
<heka> 请问grub2引导win7为何无法进入，显示错误后进入了ubuntu
<jiero> 为何李靖那么恨哪吒答案：哪吒他娘怀 了他三年零六个月。我才看到
<jiero> heka: 。。。有脑就把错误说出来
<Lattice> heka: 这问题我能解决，你终于来了
<heka> 额。。。刚才去重启了
<roylez_> iGoogle: 渣神
<jiero> roylez 神乐
<heka> 我把grub卸了，按了gru吧
<heka> 安了grub2
<imtxc> 神乐？ 合体了？
<Lattice> heka: 现在开机引导师grub？
<heka> grub2
<heka> 我把grub卸了
<Lattice> 我建议你用bootmgr来引导grub，最好不要用grub引导bootmgr
<heka> 我去搜索一下
<Lattice> 你先用U盘进入PE，用bcdedit修复一下win7的引导，这样你就可以进入win7添加一个osloader的启动项，来引导ubuntu
<pity> imtxc: vanishing 刚发现这写法有问题，会每分钟执行
<heka> 恩好的。。。真折腾啊
<heka> 谢谢
<Lattice> 不过你也可以用grub引导bootmgr，这要看你主要用哪个系统了
<heka> ubuntu，win7是为了打游戏的
<Lattice> 那你为何先装win7呢？这样的话你应该先装ubuntu
<heka> 我的电脑原配win7
<heka> 笔记本
<ofan> jiero: 基佬
<Lattice> heka: 你在国内吧？
<heka> 恩
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助:无法升级或安装软件(google过了无相应结果) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452563 安装任何软件或升级时都出现(关键是20: Not a directory) E: 无法打开锁文件 /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (20: Not a directory) E: 无法对状态列表目录加锁(/var/lib/dpkg/)，请查看您是否正以 root 用户运行？ 试过以下命令 Code: sudo rm
<^k^> ─> /var/cache/apt/archives/lock sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/lock sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock sudo dpkg - …
<jiero> ofan: 你才是
<jiero> ofan: 怎么看你都像
<ofan> jiero: 又碰到一基佬跟我要照片
<nopcall> 想问下哦。。IDE硬盘久了不用是不是会有什么问题啊？ 我给一台老机器装上了debian wheezy &  centos6.4 & Gentoo 都在启动的时候遇到错误 inode_lenth 什么的。。我用的ext4格式。
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> jiero: 擦我怎么像了
<ofan> nnnnnd
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<Lattice> heka: 在国内就好办了，重新搞个win7装了，不要用原配的系统，既然你要搞多系统
<jiero> ofan: 基老要你的照片不是
<jiero> ofan: 你要照片吗，基老
<heka> 我还是想用正版的。。。
<ofan> jiero: 基佬太恐怖了
<jiero> ofan: 。。因为你在基老心中太美了？
<Lattice> 什么是正版？只有付过钱的才是
<jiero> Lattice: 。。。
<jiero> lol
<^k^> Lattice: define:正版？只有付过钱的才是 恶棍哪怕是倚仗权势和恶势力不付钱，但是他内心还是知道自己在做恶，知道应该付 钱。 那么在这样 |....| 收起. 看的蛮激动的，在2+2不等于4的地方，|正版|是没有出路的.
<ofan> jiero: 估计是
<ofan> 马蛋 怎么没美女跟我要照片
<jiero> ofan: 潜力股
<jiero> ofan: 美女要照片干嘛？
<jiero> ofan: 我是坏人。。。。。
 * jiero 认为自己还是忘掉的好。
<Lattice> heka: 你如果无所谓，就在grub添加个bootmgr的启动项吧，这样什么都解决了
 * jiero 摸摸 ofan 。照片给我吧
<Lattice> heka: 编辑一下menu.lst或者grub.cfg
<heka> 。。。。额，刚才那段话我有点不明白
<ofan> jiero: 找不到了
<jiero> Lattice: 我有正版的 fcitx 和正版的wenquanyi zenhei和正版的 rime。。。
<jiero> Lattice: 你用盗版 linux！
<Lattice> jiero: linux有盗版的吗？
<jiero> ofan: 没关系，等照下来直接放在你的网站上
<jiero> Lattice: 有啊有啊
<heka> 额。。。你是指我没买liveCD。。。？
<ofan> jiero: 我才没那么2
<Lattice> jiero: 请问怎么盗版？
<imtxc> pity: 1 * * * * cmd 呢
<jiero> Lattice: 呃，违规操作就是吧。规范啥的我懒的查了
<imtxc> pity: 这样应该是每小时的第1分钟执行
<heka> 。。。lattice把我搞凌乱了
<Lattice> heka: 在grub里添加bootmgr的启动项吧，这是最容易的方法
<Lattice> heka: 我只是想让你追求完美一下
<heka> 恩
<pity> imtxc: 嗯，这样肯定行
<pity> imtxc: 唉，之前犯过同样的错误了
<imtxc> pity: ... 不过刚才那样也不至于每分钟一次啊？
<Lattice> heka: 你到网上找，有现成的，改好分区位置就可以了
<pity> imtxc: 至于，你可以实际测试看一下
<heka> google和百度上都找不到用grub引导BOOTMGR的教材
<heka> 教程，打错
<heka> 额，找见了
<heka> 竟然要翻墙
<imtxc> iMadper: yaourt 装来的软件靠谱么，以后要更新的话也是 yaourt -Syu 么
<suiang1> ^K^ ...
<^k^> suiang1, 休息一下..  17:29 
<iMadper> imtxc: yaourt -Syu --aur
<iMadper> imtxc: 靠谱呀, 但是#archlinux里面的人都说不要用yaourt
<imtxc> iMadper: 额
<imtxc> iMadper:  yaourt 总比自己编译方便
<iMadper> imtxc: aur?
<iMadper> imtxc: aur可以用
<imtxc> iMadper: yaourt 和  aur 是什么关系
<iMadper> imtxc: #archlinux的人说, aur是好东西, 但是yakut
<iMadper> yaourt不好
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不知道呀... yaourt是个前端, 继承了aur
<imtxc> 好吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是我一直用yaourt, 不想改了
 * iMadper 谁用歌华有限?
<iMadper> jiero: 真地震了
<iMadper> 莱州
<iMadper> jiero: 你离莱州很近吗?
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • linux下有没有比较完美的炒股软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452564 如题有没看盘和委托软件呀，用wine很不爽呀。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzwx — 2013-11-23 18:03
<hui_> ls
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯。
<jiero> iMadper: 原来属于潍坊的范围
<jiero> iMadper: 好象是 onlylove 老家
<iMadper> jiero: 哦...
<iMadper> jiero: 严重吗?
<jiero> iMadper: 我只感到一下。
<iMadper> 那应该没啥事~
<jiero> iMadper: 未必。。。
<jiero> 震源深度6千米
<iMadper> jiero: 你们离震源很远?
<iMadper> jiero: 恩.
<jiero> iMadper: 几十公里内可能再震的概率不低吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 这个我不了解..
<jiero> iMadper: 莱州属于烟台但更靠近潍坊
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 不过你那边没影响吧?
<jiero> iMadper: 离我 60~80公里之间
<iMadper> jiero: 那其实挺远的了
<jiero> iMadper: 也是。
<jiero> roylez http://crawl.akrasiac.org:8080/#play-dcss-git
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ WebTiles - Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup
<jiero> roylez http://crawl.akrasiac.org:8080/#watch-archl
<jiero> roylez 最后了。
<jiero> roylez 赢了。
 * adam8157 最后还是租了自如  iMadper happyaron imtxc_away
<iMadper> adam8157: 膜拜土豪.
<iMadper> adam8157: 问下, 你之前说的那个, 新疆餐厅, 叫啥呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 首推新疆办新疆饭店一楼, 其次推荐新疆办后院二楼新疆饭庄, 再次推荐双榆树西里新疆伽师饭店
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞!
<adam8157> iMadper: 贵啊 肝儿疼
<adam8157> 1.8*2米的大床倒是很爽
<iMadper> adam8157: 啊? 不是说不是很贵吗?
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 你说自如
<iMadper> adam8157: 住多久?
<adam8157> iMadper: 嗯
<adam8157> iMadper: 一年的合同啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 住着舒服呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 等再过几天, 你就过了肝疼期了, 但是可以舒服一年呢~
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助，ubuntu安装以后开机停留在紫色的界面上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452565 电脑dell optiplex系列 最近新买的。安装64位系统过程正常，开机以后就停在紫色的界面上，就是整个屏幕纯紫色其他什么也木有。 试过13.10，13.04，12.04等版本，都是安装正常，无法启动。 之前是在win7下安的，后来把系
<^k^> ─> 统全格了，分区也全删了重做（相当于裸机），都是同样的问题。 新手懂的不多，请教各位这是怎么回事 …
<goxl> 有人会用SDL吗
<goxl> 有人会用SDL吗
<happyaron> adam8157: 拜见土豪
<adam8157> happyaron: 乖
<goxl> 有人会用SDL吗
<ofan> goxl: 会点，在学
<ofan> goxl: 用过，在学
<ofan> goxl: mac下
<ofan> 跟linux下差不多
<ofan> goxl: 貌似初始化video device的代码，1.2跟2不一样
<goxl> 我用1.2的可以编译成功，用2.0的代码就不成功了
<ofan> sdl2里不用setvideomode?
<goxl> 不用这个
<goxl> SDL_INIT
<goxl> 再创建一个窗口用CreateWindow
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 建立AP后，无线网络如何共享到本地的有线网络？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452567 版本13.04， 成功建立AP后， 勾选了IPV4里的共享给其他电脑，但发现还是没共享本地的有线网络，何解？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 genime — 2013-11-23 19:25
<ofan> goxl: 你在X下运行的？
<goxl> 在ubuntu13系统
<imtxc> adam8157: 自如是啥
<adam8157> imtxc: www.ziroom.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【高品质北京白领公寓|合租公寓】|自如网 (@ ziroom.com)
<imtxc> 一看标题就是土豪
<imtxc> adam8157: 那个网站比58靠谱点么？
<adam8157> imtxc: 链家旗下的, 在北京是最靠谱的了, 比房东直租还靠谱一点
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是一个档次的
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 就跟地摊煎饼和广州酒家的早茶一样
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 好不好吃放一边, 价格差了几十倍
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<imtxc> 怪不得
<imtxc> adam8157: 还在村儿里？
<adam8157> imtxc: 联想桥和人大中间, 到海淀黄庄两站公交
<imtxc> adam8157: 也有中介费？
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<imtxc> adam8157: 一月？
<adam8157> imtxc: 差不多
<imtxc> 关闭页面。。。。
<Guest37483> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<adam8157> imtxc: 你现在住得一个月多少钱
<imtxc> adam8157: 我自己水电乱七八糟 1k
<adam8157> imtxc: 卧槽 这么便宜
<imtxc> adam8157: 。。。。 小，挤
<imtxc> adam8157: 还得注意安全，防止掉肥皂
<adam8157> imtxc: 你和基友一起住的吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 对啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 不然能有这价儿么
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃住联想桥那边的话，应该 3k 了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 全算一起2200/m 包网费
<imtxc> adam8157: 那还不错
<imtxc> adam8157: 快找个妹子啊你
<adam8157> imtxc: 来一打
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> adam8157: 大钟寺吃的挺多的
<adam8157> i
<adam8157> imtxc: 人大女人街吃的好啊
<imtxc> yoooo，果然是这个目的啊。。
<imtxc> 怪不得不愁妹子了
 * adam8157 这房子8月底旺季时保价比现在贵300....
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • crossOver13使用体验。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452569 以前，我本人对wine可以说是深恶痛绝的。后来因为嫌打开虚拟机太久，就安装了两个软件：QQ和通达信，使用感觉还算满意。 今天偶然发现 crossOver 中文网站已经运营好几个月了，而且有国人洪谦主持，就好奇的试着安装体验一下。 刚开始，
<^k^> ─> 我还是安装wine的使用方法，结果安装的软件总会出些问题。后来发现很多软件都可以使用程序列表安装， …
<tigerL> 小弟初来，想请教下，有没有在ubuntu12.04上成功安装QQ 的？
<tigerL> 有木有？
<tigerL> 这个频道里都没有人说话啊？
<ofan> 木有
<goxl> 可以安装wine QQ
<tigerL> 我试过了
<tigerL> 装不上
<tigerL> 还是说要装哪个版本的QQ 呢？
<goxl> 我装上了
<tigerL> 你装的哪个版本的QQ ？？请教下
<tigerL> ？？
<goxl> 我也不知道了。也是试了好几个
<goxl> 今天我把电脑重装了，没有保存
<tigerL> 哦。好吧，我再试试，谢谢了
<tigerL> 不过，感觉这个频道里真的好冷清啊
<tigerL> 想来大家都很忙吧
<goxl> 没多少人聊。英文版的人多呢
<imtxc> 周末 && 晚上
<tigerL> 嗯，都是大牛啊，小弟英文真心不好，－_－
<tigerL> 呵呵，也是
<jiero> adam8157: 地震你家有反应么？
<adam8157> jiero: 地震了?
<jiero> adam8157: 山东莱州地震，
<adam8157> jiero: 没听说啊
<jiero> adam8157: 才 4.6级，中央台只有字幕
<tigerL> 震了两次啊
<jiero> tigerL: 我都没感觉到。。。
<gcell> 又震？
<gcell> 前阵子不是东北才震过
<jiero> adam8157: 我第一次感到地震啊
<blue__> 请教大婶，我使用这个bash “ https://github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin/blob/master/ap.bash ”建ap，结果是“No device support AP mode.”
<^k^> blue__ ⇪ ti: eexp-bin/ap.bash at master · eexpress/eexp-bin · GitHub
<adam8157> jiero: 四川地震的时候我在西安 楼晃的厉害
<tigerL> 看来地壳又淘气了
<blue__> 是我的网卡不支持建ap么
<blue__> 但是在win7是可以的
<freeflying> adam8157: 哪里又地震了啊
<jiero> freeflying: 山东莱州，烟台潍坊之间
<jiero> 。。。
<tigerL> 山东省烟台莱州发生地震 专家:属于正常地震活动
<jiero> 1500 个 Linux 游戏记录在案
<jiero> tigerL: 。。。哪有不正常的？
<imtxc> iGoogle: ee ，有人来找你了
<tigerL> 专家就是专家
<tigerL> jiero：哈哈
<freeflying> adam8157: 1920x1080在24的显示器上很渣了
<adam8157> freeflying: 巫山不是云啊
<freeflying> 啧啧
<imtxc> 有啥好玩的安卓游戏
<freeflying> adam8157: 为啥多多核机器上解压没啥优势呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 有优势啊, 但是要具体看, 7z就有多核优化 以及option
<freeflying> adam8157: apt没用7z啊
<adam8157> freeflying: apt? 你说deb? 就是tar gzip 和ar
<jiero> imtxc: 有吗？
<freeflying> adam8157: 在我i7机器上安装包的时候居慢
<jiero> imtxc: 对初级用户觉得好玩的
<imtxc> jiero: 不知道啊，我想找个打法时间的
<freeflying> adam8157: 忘带电源回来了，只能用用台式机
<adam8157> freeflying: 打土豪
<freeflying> thinkpad的好处是随便都能找到电源
<jiero> imtxc: 作自己的web程序耍
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 安装wine出现未满足的依赖关系 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452571 安装wine的时候出错了，出现 yan@yan-Dell-DM051:~$ sudo apt-get install wine 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 您可能需要运行“apt-get -f install”来纠正下列错误： 下列软件包有未满足的依赖
<^k^> ─> 关系： dassault-systemes-draftsight : 依赖: libgl1-mesa-glx (>= 7.6.0-1) wine : 依赖: wine1.6 但是它将不会被安装 或 wine1. …
<robin__> hi guys. does someone here know how to get chinese characters displayed correctly
<iMadper> robin__: in X or terminal?
<freeflying> iMadper: 明儿早上给你发
<robin__> in X
<iMadper> freeflying: ! thx!
<robin__> at the moment there are numbers ... i guess i need a font or sth
<freeflying> happyaron: kde自吹在高分屏上好，忽悠啊
<iMadper> robin__: could u plz show me how chinese displays now in ur computer?
<robin__> sure wait a second
<iMadper> robin__: :-)
<happyaron> freeflying: 跟mac没法比，爆gnome/unity一百条街。
<jiero> freeflying: 忽悠的。windows 7 搞 dpi 150% 程序都不堪入目
<jiero> 鸡蛋问题
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 安装wine出现未满足的依赖关系 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452574 安装wine的时候出错了，出现 yan@yan-Dell-DM051:~$ sudo apt-get install wine 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 您可能需要运行“apt-get -f install”来纠正下列错误： 下列软件包有未满足的依赖
<^k^> ─> 关系： dassault-systemes-draftsight : 依赖: libgl1-mesa-glx (>= 7.6.0-1) wine : 依赖: wine1.6 但是它将不会被安装 或 wine1. …
<freeflying> happyaron: 都尼吗一个货
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 话说乃现在不用unity?
<happyaron> freeflying: 必须kde
<freeflying> happyaron: eat your own dogfood
<happyaron> freeflying: 我是做输入法的，用fcitx呢
<robin__> iMadper http://imm.io/1kHyi
<^k^> robin__ ... ⇪ imm.io - Workspace 1_001.png
<happyaron> freeflying: 测试机上才是啥系统都装，折腾啥装啥。
<freeflying> happyaron: unity下用fcitx有问题吗
<happyaron> freeflying: 一点点，1404解决。因为要成默认了。
<happyaron> freeflying: 估计下周内决定就会出来。
<iMadper> robin__: not sure. it seems you have no chinese fonts?
<iMadper> rob
<iMadper> robin__: just install one and re-open your fx?
<robin__> jep ... how to install and activate them? prefarably both
<freeflying> 睡觉去
<freeflying> iMadper: 你们还有劲回答这种问题lol
<iMadper> robin__: i'm not a ubuntu user. perhaps  sudo apt-get install wqy*
<iMadper> freeflying: 我们? 那里有我们? 就我一个好伐
<robin__> yeah okay ill try
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.amazon.co.jp/NEC-PC-LX850JS-LaVie-X/dp/B00AQOB0SQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385212650&sr=8-1&keywords=nec+lavie+x
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： NEC PC-LX850JS LaVie X: パソコン・周辺機器
<freeflying> iMadper: 你说我带个回来能卖掉不
<freeflying> 加500卖
<iMadper> freeflying: 赞. 能!
<goxl> 有用SDl
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • adobereader状态栏，不显示文字。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452572 ubuntu不是吧文件、编辑那些整合到状态栏了么。 点开后，底下不显示文字。我怀疑是我系统缺少adobe字体。请问，谁知道解决方法啊。我，安上了/opt/adobe里面的全部字体，还是没解决，我现在在看acroreader。求帮忙了。。。
<^k^> ─> 我只是个学生，懂得比较少。 统计信息: 发表于 由 guratony — 2013-11-23 21:20
<goxl> 有用SDl2的么
<iMadper> freeflying: 这配置, 这重量.
<freeflying> iMadper: 你能联系到买家》
<freeflying> ？
<iMadper> freeflying: 不能.... 这得是混论坛的人才行
<iMadper> freeflying: 我只看 erji.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: 耳机大家坛 全球最大中文耳机论坛 (@ erji.net)
<freeflying> 呵呵
<freeflying> 早知我每次回来都带个
<iMadper> freeflying: 挂淘宝, 代购, 我觉得都行
<freeflying> 带个两台回来卖
<maucat> 问个问题啊，在http://docs.torriacg.org/docs/jinja2/templates.html中，页面里的每个链接后都有一个【¶】，这个符号是什么意思，还有怎么做出那个效果啊
<^k^> maucat ⇪ t: 模板设计者文档 — Jinja2 2.7 documentation
 * slucx binutils gcc glibc 的版本咋选择的？有对应关系吗？
<goxl1> 你们进国外聊天室吗
<slucx> adam8157:
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • adobereader状态栏，不显示文字。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452576 就是被整合到了ubuntu状态栏的那部分reader的工具栏，像文字、编辑等等卡下来后里面一片纯色，一个字都没有，但是能点击打开首选项什么的。到底该镇么办呢？求援助！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 guratony — 2013-11-23
<^k^> ─> 21:54
<jyf> iMadper: 还在不
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 一样的网卡，为什么我连上无线后，其他的win7电脑都断网呢? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452577 一样的网卡，为什么我连上无线后，其他的win7电脑都断网呢? 求救啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 lion_heart — 2013-11-23 22:05
<iGoogle> iMadper: 来，推荐一个便宜手机
<iMadper> jyf: 啥? 刚在看电视... 准备洗澡去了...
<iMadper> iGoogle: 啥? 多少钱算便宜?
<iMadper> iGoogle: 99的诺基亚?
<jyf> iGoogle: 你还要便宜的？
<jiero> iGoogle: 49 的二手，免费级
<iMadper> iGoogle: 乃都不说需求.. 就说个便宜, 那肯定给你找不到100的
<jyf> 99的还真有
<jiero> iGoogle: 买个最好的照相机，戴nokia手机插座
<jyf> 115最近在做活动 不过是期货
<jyf> 高通的芯片的
<jiero> jyf: 能买贵干嘛不卖？那些隔一段时间特价的产品关注度甚至比那些真正良心价位不动的好
<jyf> jiero: 不动如山 一泻如注
<zodiac1111> 静如瘫痪,动若癫痫
<Niac> even a small man can have a big shadow
<huyinghuan> Hello
<^k^> huyinghuan:点点点.  23:02 
<huyinghuan> 我在VPS上装了一个VPN ，还装了防火墙ufw
<huyinghuan> 现在情况是，把ufw打开 连不上VPN，关掉就能连上。
<huyinghuan> 请问下我需要ufw设置哪里？
<huyinghuan> 我是按照这个方法安装的。http://silverlinux.blogspot.com/2012/05/how-to-pptp-vpn-on-ubuntu-1204-pptpd.html
<^k^> huyinghuan ⇪ t: silverlinux.blogspot.com: How To: PPTP VPN on Ubuntu 12.04 (pptpd)
<huyinghuan> 是的。我就是按照这个装的。装完后。把ufw关掉VPN能正常链接。一开启就连不上了。
<jusss> adam8157: 你尝试过改键盘设置没？esc那么远，你不会用C-c或C-[
<adam8157> jusss: 1, 不觉得远, 2, capslock被我映射成了esc
<jusss> adam8157: 果然，大多数vim用户都是这么干的，你是用xmodpe还是loadkeys还是两个都用了
<huyinghuan> what is the path of ufw scripts？
<^k^> huyinghuan: define:the path of ufw scripts？ Oct 4, 2013 |...| Can somebody explain to me how I can ban by country in |UFW|? |...| I found this nice |script| that automatically will block IPs by country in Iptables: #! |...| -j $ SPAMLIST # call your other iptable |script| # /|path|/to/other/iptables.sh exit 0.
<jusss> what is ubuntu firewall
<jusss> what is ubuntu firewall?
<^k^> jusss: define:ubuntu firewall Oct 18, 2013 |...| The Uncomplicated |Firewall| (ufw) is a frontend for iptables and is particularly well -suited for host-based |firewalls|. ufw provides a framework for |...|
<^k^> jusss: define:ubuntu firewall? Oct 18, 2013 |...| The Uncomplicated |Firewall| (ufw) is a frontend for iptables and is particularly well -suited for host-based |firewalls|. ufw provides a framework for |...|
<jusss> adam8157: 也有人把caps lock改成ctrl的
<adam8157> jusss: xmodmap
<jusss> adam8157: 哦
<jusss> adam8157: 你有没有想过手动修改键盘
<adam8157> jusss: 我闲的...
<jusss> adam8157: http://bbs.ptbus.com/thread-842669-1-1.html
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 【全手工改造机械键盘与拆解】纯个人爱好，从键盘电路到支架再到喷漆组装，完全手工！_口袋巴士论坛_巴士评测产品体验 - 口袋巴士论坛 - 口袋巴士_手机游戏玩家第一论坛
<And87745> 大家对求码党怎么看？
<jusss> And87745: 什么是求马当？
<And87745> xx，把你源文件给我看看。就这样的
<jusss> And87745: 又不是什么机密，看看就看看呗
<And87745> 我宁愿给他讲解他不理解的地方，把源码给别人看好像让别人进自己心里来似的，让我很别扭
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> 难道开源是不好的？
<Niac> 看一个小时的代码会使我心境平静，但看一眼美女就会让我心烦意乱
<And87745> 也许我有心理疾病
<Niac> 生殖冲动大概是动物无法抗拒的本能吧
<Niac> 我也感觉自己内心好扭曲啊
<Niac> 好像每个人的内心都住着一个猛兽
<irchat> 大家好，有人在吗？小弟有个问题求教。
<irchat> 我在win7系统wubi安装LTS版本。wubi.exe运行后开始下载。等到下载全部完成重启找不到引导。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • dwb登陆百度知道总是超时，怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452579 相同条件下，火狐没有问题 简介:dwb是一款vim风格的浏览器，基于webkit。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aihaozhe2 — 2013-11-24 0:03
#ubuntu-cn 2013-11-24
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 精简是王道 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452581 http://www.linuxdeepin.com/forum/download?id=5785&t=1 楼主的意思我倒是理解，就是希望新手小白能更加直观些 我的想法是打开我的电脑或者是我的文件夹，显示三部分：系统分区、用户文件夹、挂载盘符 系统分区就是/，用户文件夹就是/home 他们无需搞清楚这里的关
<^k^> ─> 系，只要知道自己的文件放在用户文件夹内，系统分区不要动即可，安装卸载用软件中心，完全不用搞清 …
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 关于xmbc的迅雷看看插件已修复,有没有需要的同学？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452582 如题。 实际就是在原作者的代码上，修改了一两句代码。 如有同学需要，就发上来。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mjp123 — 2013-11-24 8:59
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 13.04,进入ubuntu显示进度条后死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452583 upgrade了一下，再启动的时候死机，停在启动显示进度的地方， 试了grub的好多设置，无效；求高手指点一二，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 feidi — 2013-11-24 9:38
<stock-cn> 都没有起床吗？
<jiero> ls
<jiero> freeflying_away: 如果我嫌ubuntu bug 上报规则繁琐，你能帮我上报一个音频不断消耗电能的bug么？
<jiero> ls
<jiero> top
<gcell> 屏幕亮度调节了以后不能自动保存，隔一会儿又变化了，何解？
<jiero> gcell: 哦。有环境光探测装置？
<gcell> jiero: 不是，目测是bug
<jiero> gcell: 不知道问题所在。
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • gamux4.0上线，欢迎提交bug http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452585 QQ截图20131124105550.png 这里是发布公告http://gamux.org/?p=2391 欢迎捉虫，内容还在修改填充中。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shouhuanxiaoji — 2013-11-24 10:58
<imtxc> jiero: 早
<jiero> imtxc: 造孩子吗？
<imtxc> jiero: ..
<jiero> imtxc:  快去造孩子吧
<jiero> imtxc: 我哥都订婚了。还有一层
<jiero> imtxc: 嗯。好像我家里最晚结婚的年龄记录是30.
<imtxc> jiero: 你打算破了这个记录？
<jiero> imtxc: 35吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 我觉得应该 临死前
<imtxc> …… 临死前结婚？
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • gnome3 桌面右侧的工作区能不能改小一点或是不显示呢？看着太闹心了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452587 gnome3 桌面右侧的工作区能不能改小一点或是不显示呢？看着太闹心了! 太占屏幕了，不知道为什么改成这个样子。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hyjhcxj — 2013-11-24 13:32
<lucky__> 手机没有recovery模式可以刷机吗
<tigerL> 有伙伴看过这外视频吗：http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/ti23ph512uI
<^k^> tigerL ⇪ ti: UBUNTU使用演示_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 UBUNTU
<tigerL> 那里边的系统，效果很炫啊
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04LTS在华硕Z35上没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452588 在UBUNTU10.04和ubuntu10.10上都有声音,完全卸载重装为ubuntu14.04没有声音了,配置文件和ubuntu 10.04都一样,但是ubuntu14.04就是没有声音 Code: trustytahr@trustytahr-Z35HL:~$ modinfo soundcore filename:       /lib/modules/3.12.0-3-generic/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko license
<^k^> ─> :        GPL author:         Alan Cox description:    Core sound module srcversion:     BA10B686BFB621A9029D067 depends:    …
<ffwalle> https://www.v2ex.com/t/90435#reply3
<ffwalle> 有人有兴趣伐
<^k^> ffwalle ... ⇪ 你懂的，Server 2003 Sp2+E3-1230+16G+1T - V2EX
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求高手解答]hp pavilion 14-e035tx笔记本无线问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452590 笔记本预装的是12.04版本的ubuntu, 手机建立的热点可以连接,但路由器无法连接,找不到信号. 无线网卡的型号是Realtek RTL8188EE. 难道是有什么限制或是设置吗?或是有新的驱动可以提供给我试试的吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 kev
<^k^> ─> ind508 — 2013-11-24 15:48
<hganlna> wa
<happyaron> jyf: 49LF080A要用啥编程器烧？
<linuxlearn116> hello
<^k^> linuxlearn116:点点点.  16:53 
<happyaron> jyf: TL866CS行么？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用移动硬盘做启动盘，bios里不能选择 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452593 我的主板是映泰TH61U3+，移动硬盘是希捷500g usb3.0，我分出一个4g区，用Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.0做成ubuntu启动盘，重启进入bios里，选择boot那里没有移动硬盘选项，只有光驱，本地硬盘，disable，efi shell（不记得是否这个名）
<^k^> ─> 四个选项，请教大大们，怎么解决？无法引导就不能安装了 统计信息: 发表于 由 canksfh — 2013-11-24 17:17
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • acer EC-471G 重启必死机，怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452595 ubuntu 13.10 13.04 linuxmint15全是如此，关机正常，重启必死机，开机屏幕亮度为零，在rc.local加了条指令搞定了，i5 3210 gt630m，linux内核驱动还是没做好，强迫厂商开源驱动是不友善，无前途的。谁能给个解决办法 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 xuiv — 2013-11-24 17:35
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：Windows7+ubuntu13.10引导问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452598 和以下的问题相同： http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2029710632 我的boot是独立分区的，但是找不到core.img，只有x86_64-efi这么一个奇怪的文件夹。无法引导启动了。。。求帮助，困扰好多天了。 系统是64位的，光盘安装。 统计信息: 发表于 由 pdc
<^k^> ─> xs — 2013-11-24 18:21
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 不知道 WinXP + Ubuntu 会怎么样？？想试一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452599 不知道 WinXP + Ubuntu 会怎么样？？想试一下 以前试了几次，均以失败告终 统计信息: 发表于 由 kelong2005 — 2013-11-24 18:22
<robin_> hi guys, has anyone experience in setting up chinese fonts in ubuntu 12.04? i installed from minimal image and could not get chinese characters working
<jyf> happyaron: 啥？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7+win8.1 U盘安装ubantu 1310开机引导求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452600 我通过U盘安装了ubantu 13.10 ，开机引导界面是ubantu的，究竟怎么设置就能使得开机引导改为win8.1的那种系统选择界面？或者说因为有了win7和win8.1反而不能修改为windows引导，只能乖乖的使用ubantu黑底白字的引导界面？？ 求
<^k^> ─> 论坛的大神赐教啊!!!万分感谢啊！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 youngxgoo — 2013-11-24 19:13
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • openSUSE其实也是小白鼠 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452601 最近openSUSE13.1刚出来，抱着试试看的态度买了一盒，界面和操作确实给力 不过只是一时爽，之后的几天又遇到不少问题，好在做了一次更新之后没了 然后直接在我浏览网页的时候给我来了个kernel panic，好吧这也不是什么重要的事，就
<^k^> ─> 当重启好了。 可是今天早上直接开机进不了系统了，恢复模式也进不了 找了一下，估计是systemd的问题， …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 没有indicator各种怪现象 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452602 安装了lwqq但是没有显示系统托盘，而且声音图标点开后怎么看不到rhythbox的按钮 ubuntu14.04 64位版本的 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2013-11-24 19:46
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统从13.04升级到13.10能否解决一些问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452603 问题是这样的： 在gnome桌面中 复制文件的时候卡死导致强制关机。重启后就发现 “资源管理器”不正常， 只显示桌面以及桌面上的火狐图标（自己做的beta版图标），其他什么也没有，打开火狐还没有 上面的 标题栏
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 才装上3.8的内核，竟然在新立德发现了3.11 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452604 才装上3.8的内核，竟然在新立德发现了3.11，有装上的吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2013-11-24 19:59
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 开机就出现 9 个错误...真心吓尿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452606 开机后出现9个对话框, 前8个是英文错误，最后一个是汉语错误. 显示的是应用程序错误, 把syslog给截下来了, 求分析，求解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 admin_xyz — 2013-11-24 20:13
<And87745> 没有APM，如何在DOS里关机？
<icesword> shutup
<sou_> 有人用gcc-gcj吗？
<And87745> ？
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • nautilus如何不搜索啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452607 为什么默认按下键盘是直接搜索啊，有没有办法像以前那样直接跳到首字母的文件夹哪里啊 另外各位推荐下 nautilus的插件 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2013-11-24 21:03
<freeflying> imtxc: andchat连znc只能设一个，另外一个帐号必须每次输密码
<imtxc> freeflying: 我连一个帐号的密码都记不住。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 每次都手动…………
<nickVSS> 问个东西
<nickVSS> SDL plugin for c4droid的额外库大概是多大啊
<icesword> 谁知道哪里下载破解好的win 8系统啊
<freeflying> imtxc: kanb
<CyrusYzGTt> http://download.fedoraproject.org/pub/fedora/linux/releases/19/Live/x86_64/Fedora-Live-Desktop-x86_64-19-1.iso
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: {"type"=>"application/octet-stream", 长度=>951.00 MiB}
<freeflying> 看不了美剧
<CyrusYzGTt> http://download.fedoraproject.org/pub/fedora/linux/releases/19/Fedora/x86_64/iso/Fedora-19-x86_64-DVD.iso
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: {"type"=>"application/octet-stream", 长度=>4.14 GiB}
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 使用维棠下载优酷土豆视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452608 使用wine来安装，可以直接下载专辑，视频下载好了还可以自动合并 维棠下载地址： http://www.vidown.cn/softdownload.html 运行时应该会缺一个dll(mfc42.dll)起不来，下载到安装目录即可 http://www.duote.com/dll/mfc42_dll.html 现在wine是越来越不错了 统计信
<^k^> ─> 息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-11-24 21:24
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 深度音乐，播放报错。求帮助。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452610 刚开始是启动无反应。后来安装python-gstreamer。正常启动。但无法播放。 下面是错误信息。求帮助。 ** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GstObject) INFO Loading settings... INFO Loading application theme... INFO Loading MediaDB... INFO Initialize Gui...
<^k^> ─> /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/gobject/__init__.py:115: Warning: Attempt to add property dtk+ui+entry+EntryBuffer::select-area-visible …
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • [ubuntu 12.10]2D材质边界出现抖动红绒须问题[显卡/游戏相关](已解决) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452611 [ubuntu 12.10]2D材质边界出现抖动红绒须问题[nvidia显卡/游戏相关](已解决) 现象: ubuntu 12.10 64bit下, 1.在支持flash的浏览器比如firefox 25.0.1,google chrome 31,有图片或者flash的网页,部分暗色/偏黑色图片边界
<^k^> ─> ,以及flash内容中,2D图形材质边界,出现红色绒须,并且抖动.导致图片看不清. 2.在steam(linux版)平台上,游戏图表 …
<mao>    用chrome玩三国杀，对话会出现方框，显示不出汉字，有别人遇到这种情况吗？
<roylez> gfrog: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61fecdffjw1eaw53cedlij20hs0cd0v2.jpg
<happyaron> jyf: 一个eeprom芯片
<happyaron> jyf: tl886没问题。
<abinex> adam8157: 还没睡觉啊？
<adam8157> abinex: 还早啊
<abinex> adam8157: 有点困了
<abinex> gebjgd: 哥在干嘛
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.10 启动中 systemd-udevd failed to execute 错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=452612 启动过程中提示 systemd-udevd :failed to execute /usr/sbin/alsactl /usr/sbin/alscatl restore no such file or directory 这个是哪方面的问题吗？ 该如何去修复？ 有其它朋友遇到此问题的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 apengg — 2013-11-24 22:49
<gfrog> adam8157: 找到房没啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 自如了... 满庭芳园 到海淀黄庄两站公交
<gfrog> adam8157: 果然从了，lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，跑联想桥去了
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪天去你家对面喝砂锅粥
<adam8157> gfrog: 加上服务费平均2220每月... 错失了 happyaron 介绍的被美女簇拥的北外
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在还可以去嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 步行到双榆树西里只要5分钟
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪到西里5分钟？
<gfrog> adam8157: 户型呢？ 给我看看
<adam8157> gfrog: 从我租的那个自如
<gfrog> adam8157: 你走过？ 其实没那么近的
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天走过...
<adam8157> gfrog: http://bj.58.com/hezu/16011382448641x.shtml  就是这个  桌子换成了更好的书桌
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【图】【自如有家可月付】双榆树满庭芳园 最便宜正规次卧 朝北 - 海淀双榆树合租房 - 北京58同城
<adam8157> gfrog: 下面那个户型图不是它的
<adam8157> gfrog: 东向
<happyaron> adam8157: 土豪你好……
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然找了个次卧，啧啧
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<adam8157> happyaron: 乖
<adam8157> gfrog: 只租的起次卧
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕莫装
<adam8157> gfrog: 旁边有阳台的房间, 面积比我大1平米, 算下来3000
<gfrog> adam8157: 你那边房子贵嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 这周围全都是中介和代理, 还都是好几手的, 而且特别破, 只能自如了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你那房子贵嘛，中心区啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 你现在住哪？
<adam8157> =,=
<gfrog> happyaron: 北沙滩
<happyaron> 哦
<And87745> 大牛们，我想把优盘中的程序放到内存中，这样在重启前即使我拉开U盘也能调用，要怎么实现？
<dchxcrow> d
<dchxcrow> 有人在不？
<^k^> dchxcrow:点点点.  23:13 
<And87745> happyaron，adam8157,gfrog
<hrzhu> 我有 win 8 msdn 版的种子  8.1的没
<relaxssl> 请问如何在linux下查看windows7的事件日志呢
<relaxssl> 还有人在线吗， 帮忙一下， 如何在ubuntu下找到并查看windows7的事件日志， windows7不能正常启动， 用U盘进入了ubuntu系统， 想查看windows7的日志找到不能启动的原因
<relaxssl> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=452617
<^k^> relaxssl ⇪ ti: 请问如何在ubuntu下查看windows 7的事件日志？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<relaxssl> 在线的朋友请给帮忙回答一下这个问题
<hrzhu> 打开资源管理器 应该能看到你 Win7 分区吧 双击下就挂载了
<realrealjerry> 买了一块SSD，格式化的时候提示错误701，哪位大神给看看怎么回事儿
<realrealjerry> 在线等
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-17
<sennn> 大家好
<archl> 。。。。思潮呀
<archl> 9:30 一群人
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41894
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 麦芽地网站被关，WireLurker开发者被抓 (@ solidot.org)
<yunfan> iMadper: 有没有android下的emacs? 我发现我那个烂键盘没有esc键 且[键不在默认位上
<yunfan> 倒是许多烂键盘 再烂都有control 和meta
<iMadper> yunfan: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zielm.emacs&hl=en
<iMadper> yunfan: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsOnAndroid
<alvin_rxg> Title: EmacsWiki: Emacs On Android (@ emacswiki.org)
<iMadper> yunfan: 你弄个终端然后连接远程的emacs也可以吧?
<O0XX> yunfan: android上用emacs...赞想象力
<O0XX> iMadper:  http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/613993
<alvin_rxg> Title: Kiehl’s 科颜氏 金盏花爽肤水250ml(2014年限量版)+黄瓜水200ml 380元包邮（530-150）_银泰网优惠_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<O0XX> iMadper: 貌似比在米国还便宜
<abc_> yunfan, 不会是用的 HHKB 吧
<archl> O0XX:  我用了 NIVEA 的洁面泥，现在满脸伤疤了。。。
<abc_> 壕
 * archl 的皮肤呀。。。现在伤了。全都坑坑洼洼的。。。
<onlylove> archl: no zuo no die why you try
<gfrog> iMadper: O0XX fesco弱爆了，妈蛋，根本没把咱当回事啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 咋了？
<gfrog> iMadper: O0XX 在帽帽的时候，中智还有每月固定的上门服务时间呢。
<O0XX> gfrog: 太正常了，等咱们的人像帽帽一样多的时候，肯定也有固定的上门
<O0XX> 时间
<iMadper> gfrog: 我倒现在还差着一个月工资没发呢, 都半年了
<qiao> iMadper: 壕早～
<O0XX> iMadper: 找公司赔
<iMadper> gfrog: 中智和帽帽挨着近啊, 下个电梯, 上个电梯就到了
<iMadper> O0XX: 管钱那个大哥不会算账啊.
<O0XX> iMadper:像这种事情就得找公司帮你出头
<iMadper> O0XX: 现在不用我赔公司就不错了
<iMadper> qiao: 早.
<iMadper> O0XX: 公司要是不赔我, 就把svt的x1在gm之后给我也行啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 就是说fesco的人比较懒了……
<archl> 好冷，要穿长裤了
<iMadper> gfrog: 是因为我们给的钱少啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 还有拖欠工资这事情？
<gfrog> iMadper: 好像这才是原因
<iMadper> gfrog: 有啊. 我就是活生生的例子啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 为毛拖欠你？ 你哪天入厂的？
<iMadper> gfrog: 其实蛮多的, office里面有三个人, 工资还在拖欠中.
<iMadper> gfrog: 5.19啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 卧槽，真的啊。
<iMadper> gfrog: 真的啊.
<gfrog> iMadper: 然后前半个月的工钱没给你？
<iMadper> gfrog: 何止半个月...
<iMadper> gfrog: 反正总共拖欠的工资, 超过我一个月薪水了
<gfrog> iMadper: 苦逼
<iMadper> gfrog: 昂, 还给我交了双份的住房公积金... 跟我说啥住房公积金不联网, 就算我交过了 他们也能交上去...
<iMadper> gfrog: nnnd, 得等我退休才能取出来
<gfrog> iMadper: 买房就能取
<iMadper> gfrog: 那就得看我是先买房还是先退休了
<O0XX> iMadper: 据说现在公积金可以生病取了
<O0XX> iMadper: 生个大病也能取
<iMadper> O0XX: 实报实销啊, 生病肯定走医保啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 那还有医保报不了的呢
<iMadper> O0XX: 能用医保, 干嘛非用自己的钱...
<iMadper> O0XX: 医保报不了, 干嘛还要接受治疗?
<iMadper> O0XX: 直接去死多好
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞..
<archl> 都是人才呀
<onlylove_> 每天掉线
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41900
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | Debian的systemd维护者因持续受攻击辞职 (@ solidot.org)
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.byte-online.com/AWS/index.asp?Code=ZDnet
<alvin_rxg> Title: AWS 技术峰会2014 (@ byte-online.com)
<eexpress> iMadper: O0XX 这小0是谁呢
<O0XX> eexpress: 姨姨别闹
<eexpress> 还有一个 OO_after
<eexpress> nnnd 又搞乱人了。
<eexpress> 难道是nyfair那妖
<{ToT}> eth0输出到无线路由器 怎样让使用无线的设备自动goagent？
<eexpress> eth0当无线的前级？
<{ToT}> 对
<{ToT}> eth0有dhcpd分发地址
<iMadper> O0XX: 有人盯上了
<O0XX> iMadper: 不着急
<iMadper> O0XX: 肯定啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 轮不到别人的
<jusss> test
<jusss> nyfair: 牛牛中午好
 * nyfair 听说巨硬的vs2015预览版支持java android clang python？
<nyfair> jusss: 妹子壕好
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣神
<imtxc> 早啊
 * imtxc momo iMadper onlylove_ gfrog eexpress qiao
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<nyfair> chrome世界第二辣鸡浏览器!
<nyfair> 链接正在加载的时候你不能对页面做任何事情,除了关闭它
<nyfair> 用firefox连userscripts都可以用了
<nyfair> 换ie至少能点链接
<nyfair> 顺便，最垃圾的是safari
<imtxc> gfrog: 我把 ip rule 里面跟过墙有关的那条规则优先级从 32765 改到 1024 然后就好了..
<gfrog> imtxc: 奇葩
<nyfair> 老司机老司机，请教个问题
<nyfair> 我可不可以同时连接多个vpn，一部分ip走vpn1，其他走vpn2
<nyfair> 虚拟机效率比wine差好多啊，wine基本满速，虚拟机慢如蜗牛
<imtxc> gfrog: 还有奇葩的，手机上面用 google， twitter 非常流畅，archlinux 里面挺慢，不知道linux里面怎么删除 dns 缓存来着？
<imtxc> nyfair: 当然可以啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 断线重连就刷新了
<imtxc> 这就怪了，在别的 windows 机器上也是正常的
<gfrog> imtxc: 或者参考pppoe里那个刷dns cache脚本
<gfrog> nyfair: ipsec貌似不行，有几个端口被占了
<gfrog> nyfair: 除非你自己改端口，但是我也不知道下面协议栈是不是支持。
<jzp113> 有人会用beautifulsoap吗
<nyfair> jzp113: 我，你出多少雇我
<jzp113> 额
<imtxc> nyfair: 可以连一个 pptp, 连一个 openvpn 嘛
<jzp113> 我还是自己做吧
<jzp113> 遇到个问题
<nyfair> imtxc: 算了，openvpn现在不魔改都过不了方老师
<nyfair> imtxc: 而且windows上很难用，要往内核插驱动
<jzp113> <tr class=odd onMouseOut=this.className='even'; 这种标签咋抓 nfair
<jzp113> <tr class=odd onMouseOut=this.className='even'; 这种标签咋抓 nyfair
<imtxc> nyfair: 没有吧，pptp 都没问题
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.jonobacon.org/2014/11/14/ubuntu-governance-reboot/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Governance: Reboot? | jonobacon@home (@ jonobacon.org)
<qiao> imtxc: 早~
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛，firefox看不了爱奇艺怎么破
<onlylove_> nyfair: 还有，openwrt的wiki好像firefox也有问题
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41902
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 计算机科学家开发出自我愈合的软件 (@ solidot.org)
<archl> ONL
<archl> onlylove_:  IQIYI  好慢的，在我知道的视频网站中最慢了 - 经常卡死
<onlylove_> archl: 撒谎，IE正常
<archl> onlylove_: 呀。我好多年没用 IE 了。。。
<archl> 不懂IE
<onlylove_> archl: 知己知彼，方能百战不殆，你连竞争对手什么样都不知道就妄下结论
<archl> onlylove_:  我对竞争无感。。。
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛牛牛，你去看看vs2015预览版的那个android模拟器，是x86的还是arm的
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿
<lainme_> onlylove_: 我的firefox可以看
<onlylove_> 百度狼厂（提倡狼性文化），网易猪厂（丁磊养猪），阿里猫厂（天猫），腾讯鹅厂，360数字公司，新浪渣浪，搜狗狗厂，迅雷鸟厂，京东东厂，小米粗粮...... 请继续补充。
<tryit> 内核中设置复用引脚的接口是什么？只能使用gpio_direction_output()或者gpio_direction_input()设置成输出引脚和输入引脚，对于还有其他功能的复用引脚，如何设置?
<onlylove_> lainme_: 算了，大概我的杀毒或者其他的软件捣乱吧……
<nyfair> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/11/visual-studio-2015-goes-even-more-cross-platform-with-clang-android-emulator/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Visual Studio 2015 goes even more cross-platform with Clang, Android emulator | Ars Technica (@ arstechnica.com)
<nyfair> onlylove_: x86手机不早就胎死腹中了么
<onlylove_> nyfair: 手机是手机，模拟器是模拟器
<nyfair> archl: 老司机
<imtxc> 这用 pptp 看 youtu.be 比 ss 快啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: YouTube (@ www.youtube.com *FROM* youtu.be)
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: iMadper O0XX 那个Apirl是谁？
<O0XX> gfrog: http://directory.canonical.com/
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 母鸡
<gfrog> O0XX: 你太直接了
<iMadper> gfrog: 不知道.
<gfrog> O0XX: adam_magic_pack iMadper 好象是新来的？
<O0XX> gfrog:.
<iMadper> gfrog: 我们注册个 u.cn 多好
<alvin_rxg> Title: u.cn (@ u.cn)
<gfrog> iMadper: 花不起那钱
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩...
<iMadper> gfrog: 要是注册了, 就跟 z.cn  g.cn 一样赞
<happyaron> gfrog: 因为ubuntu-china.cn被我们吐槽了
<gfrog> im
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu 是一个开源的软件平台。应用广泛，包括智能手机，平板电脑，PC，服务器和云。 | Ubuntu (@ ubuntu-china.cn)
<gfrog> iMadper: 从来不用短域名。
<happyaron> gfrog: 这域名太雷了
<happyaron> iMadper: ^^
<iMadper> happyaron: 昂, 是啊, 我们呼吁以下 u.cn吧
<alvin_rxg> Title: u.cn (@ u.cn)
<happyaron> iMadper: 好啊
<happyaron> ypwong: 粗来
<happyaron> ypwong: 看上面提议的 u.cn 如何 LOL
<gfrog> happyaron: ubuntu-cn.com也不错
<happyaron> gfrog: 那没戏的
<happyaron> gfrog: ubuntu.org.cn/ubuntu.com.cn放着呢
<iMadper> gfrog: 然后直接重定向到webchat.freenode.net/#ubuntu-cn  是吧?
<alvin_rxg> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (@ freenode.net)
<onlylove_> iMadper: 好主意
<gfrog> happyaron: 其实没必要搞个投票，在全球范围内统一各个子域名的用法就行了
<happyaron> gfrog: ubuntu-cn.com在我司名下
<gfrog> iMadper: 嗯，不错
<gfrog> happyaron: 现在做咩用呢？
<happyaron> gfrog: 闲着
<gfrog> happyaron: 拿出来用撒
<happyaron> gfrog: 太土憋了
<gfrog> happyaron: 有嘛，tw/fr/uk/es，都有这种风格的地区站点
<happyaron> gfrog: 那些域名都是非官方站点
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 昨天看到大鹰帮你征婚.....
<gfrog> happyaron: 咱也拿出来指向社区呗。
<gfrog> happyaron: 你要征婚？
<happyaron> gfrog: 当年叶大觉得用我司的不靠谱，自己注了ubuntu.org.cn/ubuntu.com.cn
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 看到了。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 神马神马。。
 * adam_magic_pack 注册个ubuntu.xxx卖给公司
<iMadper> hap
<iMadper> happyaron: 有个妹子单身了, 等你去追
<happyaron> gfrog: 官方站只能在ubuntu.com的domain下，按惯例cn.ubuntu.com要求我朝这边有独立运营团队
<alvin_rxg> Title: The leading OS for PC, tablet, phone and cloud | Ubuntu (@ ubuntu.com)
<archl> iMadper:  happyaron  后面好多，他只是等被追
<iMadper> archl: 哦...
<happyaron> gfrog: 所以只有ubuntu.com/cn才是合理的
<archl> iMadper:  追别人的也就我这种破落户
<gfrog> happyaron: 独立运营团队是嘛意思？ 本地IT部门？
<iMadper> archl: 还有我这种比你还惨的落魄户
<gfrog> happyaron: 我也觉得1靠谱
<happyaron> gfrog: 比如cn.yahoo.com要求有中国雅虎团队运营
<alvin_rxg> Title: Yahoo Search - Web Search (@ yahoo.com)
<onlylove_> happyaron: 听说乃要征婚？
<happyaron> gfrog: 而apple.com/cn实际上是全球运维
<alvin_rxg> Title: Apple (@ apple.com)
<gfrog> happyaron: 这是其他公司的风格，貌似C社根本没统一的说法
<happyaron> gfrog: 所以才有了土鳖的ubuntu-china.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 携程旅行网官网:酒店预订,机票预订查询,旅游度假,商旅管理 (@ ctrip.com?allianceid=23033&sid=457485&ouid=000401app-&utm_medium=&utm_campaign=&utm_source=&isctrip= *FROM* ubuntu-china.com)
<happyaron> iMadper: 谁啊？
<gfrog> happyaron: 或者说基本没本地语言子站点？
<happyaron> archl: 高富帅谁能跟你比
<happyaron> onlylove_: 大鹰哥昨天在推上给发了。。
<archl> happyaron:  我属于没人爱的
<archl> happyaron:  对多数女生来说，我就是脑残
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 乃把贵司给收购了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，小牛还不错，正常使用情况下待机起码有2天
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ^
<happyaron> gfrog: 看谁运维，全球统一运维团队，用/cn，本地独立运维团队，用子域名
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: freeflying 猴总对他家的软件深恶痛绝
<gfrog> happyaron: C社一定是全球运维，本地就那么几个人儿……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: root之后统统卸载掉
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: google框架也能装
<happyaron> gfrog: 所以这投票说明我司没有运维经验
<happyaron> gfrog: 容易搞土鳖
<gfrog> happyaron: 说明那个marketing的大姐没经验
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 有gms就不错
<imtxc> test
<happyaron> gfrog: 对，要不然ubuntu-china.cn是肿么出来的
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu 是一个开源的软件平台。应用广泛，包括智能手机，平板电脑，PC，服务器和云。 | Ubuntu (@ ubuntu-china.cn)
<imtxc> kk 呢
<gfrog> happyaron: 拍脑袋
<happyaron> :)
<gfrog> happyaron: 貌似去年就要买域名，结果有人狮子大开口
<happyaron> 啊我去on site了
<happyaron> 一会儿聊
<gfrog> happyaron: 啊，又去宇宙中心了
<happyaron> y
<gfrog> 宇宙中心驻场壕 happyaron
<onlylove_> ubuntu-china好傻……
<gfrog> onlylove_: 不光傻这一次了……
<ypwong> happyaron, u.cn, lol, 不过就算众筹也买买不起啦
<mikecao> ubuntu-china...
<gfrog> mikecao: 麦克槽
<mikecao> gfrog, 基蛙
<adam_magic_pack> eexpress: 淘宝电影买的票 二十多块钱...
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41904
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 印度部分学生索要作弊权利 (@ solidot.org)
<ypwong> happyaron, ubuntu-china.cn 是由于去年办的 MAE 展会需要中文网站，但你也知道 webteam 难搞，所以权宜之计临时拼凑这个怪物出来，不知道那时候中国这边有谁参与，反正我是见到新闻才知道这个域名
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu 是一个开源的软件平台。应用广泛，包括智能手机，平板电脑，PC，服务器和云。 | Ubuntu (@ ubuntu-china.cn)
<Wang-Guo-Qiang> Ubuntu 能不能在U盘里运行？
 * O0XX 乃们聊个域名也能聊这么high...
<gfrog> O0XX: 不好在mail thread里吐槽
<gfrog> ypwong: 哦，对，就是去年那时候想买域名未果，所以临时搞了这么一个
<ypwong> gfrog, 可能是这样了
<felixonmars> http://rms.sexy/ 这个站真是极好的
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* ..xxXXxx.. (@ rms.sexy)
<O0XX> felixonmars:赞
<onlylove_> Wang-Guo-Qiang: 能，但是我个人不建议你这么做
<adam_magic_pack> ggarlic: 等你的global报告
<eexpress> ggarlic: 就是一个扯闲篇的。注定不会写文字。
<jusss> eexpress: 我刚买了个联通号，感觉上网速度也一般
<eexpress> 你确定是4G？
<eexpress> 3G退到2G的，飘过算了。
<adam_magic_pack> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> adam_magic_pack: 你也是，从来不会写文章的
<adam_magic_pack> eexpress: 那这回我写好了
<jusss> eexpress: 手机上显示3g
<eexpress> adam_magic_pack: 好啊
<eexpress> jusss: 找联通的妹子，扯一下午设置嘛。
<jusss> eexpress: 每月1000m 100分钟市话，18元
<eexpress> 扯到床上去最好。
<jusss> eexpress: 怎么设置？apn吗？
<eexpress> 和妹子去扯吧。我不知道你啥手机。
<jusss> eexpress: 这联通的标志一直不停的在3g和h之间变化，这是咋回事？
<eexpress> 搞不清哦。好久没联通了。
<archl> eexpress:  阿姨
<eexpress> 罗杰。有好事？
<archl> eexpress:  我不想说
 * archl 抱抱 eexpress
<eexpress> 你抱 imtxc去。他有潜质。
<gfrog> jusss: H比3G快，但是覆盖不全
<eexpress> http://cs.house.163.com/photonew/5M080211/10281.html?1416186450514#p=1
<alvin_rxg> Title: 湖南十大校花穿白裙集体学按摩_网易房产 (@ cs.house.163.com)
<jusss> gfrog: 一分钟变化好几次
<gfrog> jusss: 渣手机
<jusss> gfrog: …
<eexpress> 噶嘛。
<eexpress> 即尺，是啥意思。那日本鬼子呢？ O0XX
<onlylove_> jusss: 联通3G突发快，但是不稳定
<archl> 不错了
<jusss> onlylove_: 所以还是电信好？
<onlylove_> jusss: 对我来说，电信更实用点
<onlylove_> jusss: 因为我玩游戏，求个稳定
<onlylove_> jusss: 其实说起来，我觉得问题在联通，而不是WCDMA
<onlylove_> jusss: 北京电信的信号是最好的
<onlylove_> jusss: 而且联通的价格死贵
<jusss> 哦
 * adam_magic_pack 咖啡加蜂蜜赛高 cc freeflying Destine 
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 啥？
<nyfair> 老司机带我一起玩游戏
<onlylove_> jusss: 没了信号和价格优势的联通，渣渣都不是
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 不用糖 而用蜂蜜
<onlylove_> jusss: 所以白白让联通浪费了wcdma
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 赛高？
<eexpress> 即尺，是啥意思. nyfair
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 我本来就不加糖的。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 赛高的意思是"最厉害"
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 哦。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 我喝不起可以不加糖的咖啡
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 公司的咖啡品质只能说可以不加奶, 还达不到不加糖的水平
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 。。。
<eexpress> 猫屎的？ adam_magic_pack
 * archl 好奇这群咖啡的努力
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  话说是你们自己倒豆子磨？
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  -- -- 奢侈呀
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你这神马喝法
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 办公室阿姨倒豆子, 我只管喝
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽，贵office的豆儿都不用奶了？ 那比雷格斯强多了了啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 雷格斯的时候我也不加奶, 但是红帽那个就必须加奶
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  呃，壕，我没喝过豆子咖啡
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 雷格斯那破豆，没奶我喝不下去
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 帽帽那个是用醋泡过的豆儿
<gfrog> O0XX: 好像i
<gfrog> O0XX: 好像i白金有9积分换星巴巴？
<O0XX> gfrog:一直都有啊
<strong> [Help] a is a 1*262144 matrix, why "sum = sum(a)" didn't work?
<strong> error: subscript indices must be either positive integers less than 2^31 or logicals
<strong> in octave
<jusss> onlylove_: 那我下次还是换电信算了
<jusss> onlylove_: 工行信用卡申请一周了没反应
<jusss> 就算拒绝也早点告诉我呀
<jusss> 让我一直等着多不好
<onlylove_> jusss: 用啥看你当地条件
<onlylove_> jusss: 才一周
<qiao> iMadper: sgi 的 global service  真坑
<onlylove_> jusss: 招行要两周呢
<qiao> iMadper: 电话竟然打不通。。
<iMadper> qiao: sgi的service....
<onlylove_> jusss: 你申请那么多做啥，一张就好
<iMadper> qiao: 你要叫妓?
<jusss> onlylove_: 交行的就能告诉我进度
<iMadper> qiao: sgi还提供这个服务?
<qiao> iMadper: 。。妹。。
<onlylove_> jusss: 不过我倒是像弄个单标的银联，62头的
<iMadper> qiao: 叫妹也差不多意思把
<iMadper> 吧
<qiao> iMadper: 打给hp，他们说他们没有支持4T的机器。。
<iMadper> qiao: dell有啊
 * gfrog rmadison 好牛逼 cc adam_magic_pack 
<iMadper> qiao: dell有个s16的bug
<qiao> iMadper: 正在和ibm的客服聊着呢。。
<jusss> onlylove_: 我想要张master卡
<qiao> 看到他们 IBM System x3850 X6 能支持到 6T
<qiao> iMadper: 一会看看dell
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我只需要看 http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/reports/
<iMadper> qiao: 对了, 你找找之前, kdump下面ioapic不够用的那个bug
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Kernel Team (@ canonical.com)
<iMadper> qiao: 看看是啥型号就知道了嘛
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 别的包版本我不管 lol
<iMadper> qiao: 那台机器就是因为太大了, 导致中断不够用了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你是壕
<iMadper> qiao: 我记得是s16?
<qiao> iMadper: 我看看。。
<iMadper> qiao: fujitsu也是个做高端服务器的主
<qiao> iMadper: 恩恩，我这两个都看看。
<iMadper> qiao: 贵组真有钱
<qiao> iMadper: 口口不给我
<onlylove_> 4T内存，好多啊，我的硬盘还没1T呢
<qiao> iMadper: 也是预算，老板说不一定能批下来。
<palomino|exhaust> :-/
<palomino|exhaust> 4t内存
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我朋友在msra, 说1t内存跑他的图相匹配算法, 轻轻松松用光...
<iMadper> qiao: 我知
<iMadper> qiao: 但是你们这个勇气可嘉
<onlylove_> http://server.zol.com.cn/433/4339765.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: IBM X6架构服务器：x3850 X6图文解析_IBM服务器_服务器知识学堂-中关村在线 (@ zol.com.cn)
<onlylove_> 好奢侈的硬件
<onlylove_> palomino|exhaust: 土豪马，不管他，分分钟买个8T内存的，吓死他
<palomino|exhaust> 买不起！！
<happyaron> imtxc: 招商金批了
<iMadper> palomino|exhaust: 买下sgi uv系列顶级的128T内存的服务器来
<onlylove_> palomino|exhaust: 买不起么？4K显示器都买的起
<palomino|exhaust> ..............
<palomino|exhaust> 8T内存当然买不起了
<palomino|exhaust> 500多8g
<palomino|exhaust> 8t需要50多万
<palomino|exhaust> 这还不是服务器用的内存
<iMadper> palomino|exhaust: 买吧, 买来玩扫雷, 双开都不卡
<palomino|exhaust> 不要
<qiao> iMadper: 我刚也看到sgi官网上已支持到 128T
<palomino|exhaust> 双开扫雷我的智商不够
<happyaron> palomino|exhaust: 你得玩多开是么
<palomino|exhaust> ...
<imtxc> happyaron: 只要额度1w+ ，招行金肯定给你啊
<palomino|exhaust> 单开就已经碾压我了
<happyaron> imtxc: 嗯。。
<imtxc> 乃们 google.com 解析的地址是多少， 用 8.8.8.8
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ www.google.com *FROM* google.com)
<imtxc> 到底是 173 那个 ，还是 74 这个
<imtxc> 74.125.239.128
<happyaron> imtxc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9053787/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<imtxc> 看起来好像一样
<gfrog> palomino|exhaust: 土壕马
<iMadper> qiao: sgi的机器当然流弊了
<imtxc> 1.2.4.8 解析出来的那个  173.194.127.32 是啥
<gfrog> happyaron: 宇宙中心驻场壕
<O0XX> happyaron: 宇宙中心驻场壕
<imtxc> happyaron: 宇宙中心驻场局菊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 850 fill. 赞.
<iMadper> O0XX: http://img3.douban.com/view/status/raw/public/b0ff9ac143d1ede.jpg
<palomino|exhaust> ... gfrog
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 赞
<happyaron> gfrog O0XX ...
<happyaron> imtxc: 你才是菊苣
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我在墙内，173.194.127.80用的8.8.8.8解析的
<onlylove_> imtxc: 和我司自己的dns结果差不多
<imtxc> onlylove_: 哦啊
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你考虑下吧，这地址估计有问题
<onlylove_> imtxc: 因为，173我记得是B类私有地址
<onlylove_> imtxc: 172就是了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 棉口袋, 赞.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 可惜没帽子
<imtxc> 1.2.4.8 的 dns 也是黑店？
<iMadper> O0XX: http://img3.douban.com/view/status/raw/public/b0ff9ac143d1ede.jpg  越看越带感
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ^^
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你远程解析吧
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我记错了，B的私有地址都是172头的
<onlylove_> imtxc: 172.16到172.31
<freeflying> gfrog: 就是系统太差了
<eexpress> inetnum:        74.0.0.0 - 74.255.255.255
<eexpress> netname:        ARIN-CIDR-BLOCK
<eexpress> descr:          Not allocated by APNIC
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 为什么jpg是个动图?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我刚才也有这个疑问. 问了 O0XX
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你不是又看了一遍吧?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: lol~
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 没...
<gfrog> freeflying: 目前没啥感觉
<onlylove_> nyfair: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41905
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 在遭中国黑客攻击之后Google与NSA结盟 (@ solidot.org)
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 你是不是写了个solidot的bot...
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 人肉
<imtxc> iMadper: pacman 怎么只更新 poppler 这一个包？
 * gfrog 艹，juju又不动弹了…… 妈蛋
<iMadper> imtxc: yaourt -S popler
<imtxc> -S?
<happyaron> gfrog: 赞
<O0XX> gfrog: juju不动弹了要早点去医院看啊
<O0XX> gfrog:  你这还年轻
<gfrog> happyaron: 帽子
<gfrog> iMadper: 来个帽子
 * O0XX 你看你看，还不让人说实话了...
<iMadper> 偶擦, 两位大神口战, 别拉我下水啊
<gfrog> O0XX: 敢黑我大juju……
<freeflying> gfrog: juju现在有ha没啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 有了
<gfrog> freeflying: 3nodes才够
<O0XX> gfrog: 你的大juju我怎么敢黑啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://www.mountainhardwear.com/mens-ghost-whisperer-down-jacket-OM5678.html  充绒量不容乐观
<alvin_rxg> Title: Men's Ghost Whisperer™ Down Jacket | MountainHardwear.com (@ mountainhardwear.com)
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 能有100g就不错了.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 黑冰, 我的尺码能有150g
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 赞赞赞
<gfrog> freeflying: 这一年juju改进了不少，但是每次deploy还得cross fingers
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> iMadper: adam_magic_pack 我去年买那件marmot不错
<iMadper> gfrog: 我去年也买了件marmot
<gfrog> iMadper: adam_magic_pack 非常非常轻，帝都用足够了
<iMadper> gfrog: 不过不是排骨的.
<gfrog> iMadper: 那你还买？
<iMadper> gfrog: 昂, 过动用啊
<iMadper> 过冬用啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 啊，我想起你那个来了，那个过冬足够了
<imtxc> 排骨？
<iMadper> gfrog: 昂.
<gfrog> iMadper: 我在帝都都不穿羽绒服，抓绒+冲锋衣足够了
<iMadper> gfrog: 重.
<iMadper> gfrog: 羽绒服帅
<gfrog> iMadper: 下雨下雪麻烦，脏了也麻烦
<gfrog> iMadper: 另外我发现marmot也钻绒，真是没救了
<archl> iMadper:  我习惯那种一层薄薄风衣+里面厚厚的2层
<nyfair> 你们公司pc都用yaourt?
<tenzu> 困死了
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼叫兽
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41905 你们发这条新闻干嘛
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 在遭中国黑客攻击之后Google与NSA结盟 (@ solidot.org)
<nyfair> 对比下我那个项目是不是很喜感啊 https://github.com/nyfair/freeweb
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* nyfair/freeweb · GitHub (@ github.com)
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 热力学忘光了啊，擦，那天看了半天卡诺热机，突然想起来这货好像以前学过……
<nyfair> 你要热力学第三定律了？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: gfrog: 他在复习活塞运动
<onlylove_> 卡诺……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ……
<onlylove_> nyfair: 给你提供干货，下次继续吵架
<iMadper> gfrog: 没有不钻绒的...
<iMadper> gfrog: 鸟的做法是, 羽毛外面包裹一层p棉
 * O0XX 活塞运动？
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 工科男转行IT的话，如果数学底子不错，哪个方向比较有钱途？
<iMadper> gfrog: 然后好很多.
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 我哪知道
<nyfair> tryit: 商业间谍
 * gfrog daily call time
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 这么见多识广……
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<nyfair> tryit: 你需要认个好干爹
<tryit> nyfair, 不是我
<chongwish> tryit: 男的，刚好出门右转找大库克……
<nyfair> chongwish: +10086
<nyfair> tryit: 老库克寂寞了，正在等你呢
<onlylove_> tryit: FPGA？数学不错的我总是想把他往硬件方向推
<nyfair> 什么叫数学底子不错？
<onlylove_> tryit: 数学不错 的适合做基础工作
<nyfair> 会证明勾股定理么？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 他自己说的，谁知道啥样
<iMadper> tryit: 数学好, 机器学习, 数据挖掘, 模式识别, 人工智能
<nyfair> 数学好，跟我学游戏破解
<nyfair> 比他那对机器学习高大上多了
<tryit> iMadper, :-)
<iMadper> tryit: 现在数据挖掘工作特别好找
<nyfair> it就三种有钱途
<chongwish> nyfair: 跟你学，还不如学用电脑控制挖掘机炒菜
<nyfair> 1 黑掉银行
 * iMadper 有人开始挑战牛牛的权威了
<nyfair> 2 破解游戏，写网游外挂
<lainme_> 我认识的都去了金融
 * O0XX 这个赞-> 用电脑控制挖掘机炒菜
<nyfair> 3 写模拟器，上kickstarter要饭
<onlylove_> O0XX: 有毛赞的，得去三个学校
<O0XX> onlylove_: 毛，blueshit都搞定
<lainme_> 也有一个做网游去了
<tenzu> lainme_: 囡囡
<onlylove_> O0XX: 你看看，学电脑，去北大青鸟，学挖掘机，去blueshit，学厨师，新东方
<lainme_> tenzu: 教授
<nyfair> lainme_: 求激活码
<O0XX> onl
<imtxc> 学费就很贵吧
<O0XX> onlylove_: blueshit都有好呗
<O0XX> onlylove_: 一起报估计还打折
<nyfair> lainme_: 求gm账号
<onlylove_> O0XX: 新东方厨师更专业
<chongwish> onlylove_: 大师，传授经验吧，居然都懂- -
<onlylove_> chongwish: 老梗
<onlylove_> chongwish: 开始黑蓝翔那天就有了
<lainme_> nyfair: 这太有难度了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 写挂这个确实来钱
<nyfair> onlylove_ : imtxc: iMadper: adam_magic_pack: 老司机们，我们来写个有天朝特色的坑钱页游吧
<iMadper> nyfair: 问题是, 我不会写代码啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 问题是，需要出版啥的
<nyfair> iMadper: 你去三陪煤老板
 * O0XX 求当gm
<iMadper> nyfair: 行啊.
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你要不看看啥XX联盟啥的？还有那啥来着
<onlylove_> nyfair: 不对，最近不流行那个了，换新游戏了，忘了是啥了
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 壕，快出钱赞助
<nyfair> 谁来当原画？
<imtxc> nyfair: 写
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: ...
<nyfair> 算了，我来
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我去给你找人坑下美工？
<imtxc> nyfair: adam 出手的话，咱收购个国内团队来写不就好了？
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 壕，求入股
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你要说动他，让他看到长远利益
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 打钱来
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 壕，求入股
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 我已经给你打了2.22
<adam_magic_pack> ....
<onlylove_> nyfair: 哦，最近流行大天使之贱
<tryit> iMadper, 数据挖掘对数学的要求太高了
<iMadper> tryit: 特别高.
<iMadper> tryit: nlp之类的也是.
<tryit> iMadper, 恩
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 在公司频道里看到"hamo"还真不习惯...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: O0XX 改名成 O0XX 算了
<gfrog> im
<gfrog> iMadper: 鸟的弄不起，太贵太贵
<iMadper> gfrog: 昂, pata不知道做的怎么样
<iMadper> gfrog: marmot的已经败下来了. 等我穿一个月这个mhw, 要是不钻毛告诉你.
<gfrog> iMadper: 你搞一套试试水撒
<iMadper> gfrog: 刚买了mhw啊..
<iMadper> gfrog: 你试试pata吧
<gfrog> iMadper: 木钱
<gfrog> iMadper: 再说我成天在家，用不上羽绒服撒。
<archl> nyfair:  原画。
<jusss> onlylove_: 这破手机不停的在3g和h之间切换，擦
<onlylove_> archl: 二代二代，你说，咋找个像样的工作啊
<onlylove_> archl: 或者像你那样不愁钱的活着
<gfrog> jusss: 没关系，3G是7M，H是14M，你能感觉出区别么？
<onlylove_> jusss: 没事，就这样啊，我的手机还在2G和3G之间切着玩呢
<jusss> onlylove_: 移动一直是小e很稳定
<onlylove_> jusss: edge啊……2.5G啊
<gfrog> jusss: 好像记错了，网上说3G是1M，H是5M，不过联通信号好的时候下载一般都600KB/s那样
<jusss> onlylove_: 电信的2g是啥？1x ？
<onlylove_> jusss: 那个再不稳麻烦了
<onlylove_> jusss: 1x
<onlylove_> 我记得电信信号好都接近500
<jusss> gfrog: 不停的切看着烦…
<jusss> 3g和h
<jusss> 能锁定吗？
<gfrog> jusss: 你屏幕有多小？ 这点变化你也看得到……
<gfrog> jusss: 能锁到2G上
<jusss> gfrog: 状态栏上一直在变化
<gfrog> onlylove_: 用过的所有电信卡都只能达到100KB/s+
<jusss> gfrog: 锁2g就没有了…
<onlylove_> jusss: 你把3G关了，然后就消停了
<onlylove_> gfrog: 你用的O版还是A版
<jusss> onlylove_: 那卡不是白买了
<freeflying> gfrog: 一夜过后，我的bt又连不上任何种子了
<onlylove_> jusss: 所以就让他变着玩去吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 难道运营商限制的？周末让跑跑
<gfrog> freeflying: pppoe重连之后拿到的地址变了吧？
<gfrog> freeflying: 某些地址段可能过滤的更严格
<freeflying> gfrog: 咋破
<gfrog> onlylove_: 啥O啥A？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: freeflying O0XX iMadper 刚收到的短信: 招商银行法国（申根）两至五年多次往返签证上线啦。一证在手，申根26国，想走就走！详情请咨询95555或登陆 e95555.cn/iZYEeN。[招商银行]
<alvin_rxg> Title: 招商银行--出国金融法国签证 (@ cmbchina.com *FROM* e95555.cn)
<gfrog> freeflying: 重连连试试
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 毛用？
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41908
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 为什么如此多的中国儿童戴眼镜 (@ solidot.org)
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 我没招商信用卡
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 艹，签证费贵死啊，不给报销谁申请这个
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 借记卡
<adam_magic_pack> just FYI
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你有金葵花了？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 随时可换
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 但是没换
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 难怪招行给你发短信
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 我前几天看人有个信用卡卡面不错，以为是招商的，结果今天搜了下，光大的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 500k资产啊，壕
<onlylove_> gfrog: 电信的设备，分O版和A版
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 500k资产啊，壕聚菊
<gfrog> onlylove_: TP的3G路由，不知道啥版
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<onlylove_> gfrog: 之间塞SIM卡的？
 * gfrog 艹，还想喝咖啡，但是现在喝又怕晚上睡不着。
<freeflying> gfrog: 脑残的linksys, 升级了rom都不能手动断线重连
<gfrog> onlylove_: yep
<O0XX> gfrog:喝
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋会啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 运动运动把咖啡因消耗掉就是了
<O0XX> gfrog: 只要喝不死，就往死里喝
<gfrog> freeflying: 应该都有重连选项啊
<onlylove_> gfrog: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/159666488.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 3G-电信天翼EVDO-A版与3G-电信天翼EVDO-O版有什么区别啊_百度知道 (@ baidu.com)
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 外头雾霾呢，没地方运动
<freeflying> gfrog: 没了，这货的改动太大
<O0XX> gfrog: 老橘菊跟你说运动一下就能睡得着了..明白?
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 最近市场又活跃了, Oracle和VMware都来找
<gfrog> O0XX: 不明白……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 球带走
<onlylove_> gfrog: 我见过最坑的设备就是联通的3G上网设备
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 比如说打羽毛球
<gfrog> onlylove_: 这俩货下行没区别啊
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 从我个人经验看, 那天对你的推断是正确的
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 啥？
<gfrog> onlylove_: 3.1 vs 2.4，怎么算也不会出来 100KB vs 500KB的情况
<onlylove_> gfrog: 实际使用中，A版下行快很多
<onlylove_> gfrog: 那个只是理论
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: you just lost your cherry
<gfrog> onlylove_: 我那个是wcdma/cdma2000双模，大概cdma2000模块较渣
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 谁的cherry丢了？
<onlylove_> gfrog: 这就不知道了，反正如果是3G猫的话是有区别的
<onlylove_> gfrog: 2M宽带还有250K的下载速度呢
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: cherry boy的cherry
<gfrog> onlylove_: 反正不玩儿电信了，以后改移动4G
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 额……
<freeflying> gfrog: 你不玩电信整小牛做啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 玩儿移动啊
<gfrog> freeflying: TDD/FDD撒
<roylez_> adam_magic_pack: 基佬的蛋蛋
<iMadper> gfrog: 在家, 开空调, 然后穿羽绒服啊
<adam_magic_pack> roylez_: 傻乐
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 基佬的蛋蛋
<adam_magic_pack> roylez_: 傻乐
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 基佬的蛋蛋
<gfrog> iMadper: 深井冰……
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|exhaust
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|exhaust
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|exhaust
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|exhaust
<alvin_rxg> roylez: ^k^ 不在，放心的再来十个
<roylez> freeflying: gfrog 整小牛就是为了去够牛B啊
<jusss> test
<gfrog> roylez: ……
<jusss> 小k哪去了
<nyfair> 黑日白月这sx，封我账号还成天造谣
<onlylove_> http://jolla.com/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Jolla - We are unlike (@ jolla.com)
<nyfair> 我上网上到现在，就只有两个网站封过我
<onlylove_> Something BIG is about to begin
<nyfair> 还有一个是e.hentai.org
<nyfair> e-hentai.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: E-Hentai.org -- Free Hentai, Doujinshi, Manga, CG Sets, H-Anime (@ e-hentai.org)
 * onlylove_ 拜 hentai nyfair
<nyfair> 民逗说不过我就骂娘，黑白说不过我就封我账号，这群sx还整天意淫号称传播知识
<nyfair> 天朝有这群人真是悲哀
<nyfair> 不对，美帝雇了这群傻逼还真是悲哀
<onlylove_> nyfair: 美帝也不都是聪明的，所以不小心雇了这些人
<nyfair> onlylove_: 好比犹太佬雇了我，我天天哀叹当年元首剿匪不力？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 差不多的
<jusss> nyfair: 必须割皮的犹太佬？
<onlylove_> 今天外刊IT没新闻……
<roylez> nyfair: e-hentai....... 腐女您太专业了
<jusss> 为什么犹太人要强制做割礼，不怕不小心割错了
<nyfair> jusss: 那是摩西时代高尚的犹太人，不是今天那群犹太肥猪
<onlylove_> http://product.dangdang.com/23572159.html#ddclick?act=click&pos=23572159_0_1_q&cat=&key=%D7%EE%B9%C2%B6%C0%B5%C4%B1%F9%CF%E4%BA%CD%D3%D0%B9%CA%CA%C2%B5%C4%D4%B6%B7%BD&qinfo=3_1_60&pinfo=&minfo=&ninfo=&custid=&permid=20141106141633356139587580881803763&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.dangdang.com%2Fadvsearch&rcount=&type=&t=1416215813000&ver=A
<nyfair> 这文青貌似文笔还行
<nyfair> 比我那俩个sb女房客好多了
<jusss> nyfair: 你们经常一起3p吗？
<nyfair> 那两个异性恋我恨不得烧了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 一起一起，一个人万一被反烧咋办
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 有ubuntu的upstream kernel的ppa嘛?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 有
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 给个?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 刚在找
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* PPA for Canonical Kernel Team : “Canonical Kernel Team” team (@ launchpad.net)
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-kernel-team/ppa/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of /canonical-kernel-team/ppa/ubuntu (@ launchpad.net)
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 原来资本主义国家看个电影那么费劲…… 刚才开会他们在讨论电影，通通都是要钱的……
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 煤老板，求投资
<gfrog> iMadper: adam_magic_pack 这PPA有毛用？ 不带ubuntu kernel patch的版本么？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 带
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 有不带的么？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline (@ ubuntu.com)
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞!
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我敢肯定没发suspend那问题就是C社的patch搞的，utopic的kernel，-21的时候好好的，-22就完蛋了
<onlylove_> archl: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41909  别吃巧克力和可可了，或者你现在猛吃
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 世界将面临巧克力短缺 (@ solidot.org)
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 额，这个mainline的木有apt啊，只能自己手工下载？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 看链接
<jusss> onlylove_: win预览版密钥怎么得，多长时间
<onlylove_> jusss: 预览版的随便搜个，或者用邮件注册个，微软会给你的
<onlylove_> jusss: 直到RTM都一直有
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 是个ppa, 不过我正忙, 再给你找哈
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我自己搜吧，看到名儿了
<jusss> onlylove_: 多长时间
<onlylove_> jusss: 等正式了就得花钱了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: momo
<onlylove_> jusss: 不知道，不会超过正式发售吧？
 * gfrog daily call
<onlylove_> jusss: 反正估计用不到1年了
<onlylove_> 为毛打电话给我的都是外包！
<yunfan> 哈哈  科目四过了  等着领证了
<onlylove_> 我这辈子就外包命么！
<yunfan> nyfair: 你他妈都有房客了？
<yunfan> 包租婆
<imtxc> yunfan: 等？
<imtxc> yunfan: 为啥要等？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 等？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我记得认识的妹子，过了科目四就拿到证了
<yunfan> imtxc: 周三发证  制证需要时间的
<imtxc> .... 还有这事儿？ yunfan
<onlylove_> 塑料的么……
<imtxc> yunfan: 都是考完科目四直接带走的啊
<yunfan> onlylove_: 因为我们这里小地方 效率不行 另外我们这里容易过  所以要做的证也多啊
<yunfan> onlylove_: 外面都是一年才过 我们这里一个月就可以过
<imtxc> 哪里那么夸张，一年
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我向你保证，帝都一个月
<yunfan> imtxc: 我这里你花钱打点也可以今天带走 就跟身份证加急一样
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我认识的妹子今年刚考的
<imtxc> 北方驾校补考两次， 4个月也就拿到了 yunfan
<yunfan> onlylove_: 反正浙江是这样 所以我这里许多浙江上海的花15k到我们这里来学
<imtxc> 额
<onlylove_> ……
<yunfan> 我们自己只花了4k
<onlylove_> 好坑的样子
<nyfair> yunfan: 老司机，刚刚我们在讨论一起建个页游赚煤老板的钱，你有没有兴趣
<yunfan> 包括打点费用
<imtxc> yunfan: 那就估计是你那边考的人真多，不过驾照需要等的我第一次听说啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 这个有兴趣 不过跟煤老板有什么关系  只要是人傻钱热就行了
<yunfan> imtxc: 我这里你不能当北上广啊
<imtxc> yunfan: P， 我老家也是现场拿
<nyfair> yunfan: 老司机真知灼见，快加入快加入
<yunfan> imtxc: 公交公司我到现在都没找到 人家打游戏站呢
<imtxc> 。。。。
<onlylove_> imtxc: 地方不一样
<imtxc> onlylove_: 好吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你们那里人好
<yunfan> nyfair: 发文档来看看
<nyfair> imtxc: 秘书秘书，快写文档
<nyfair> 不对，文档应该要给有脑洞的人写
<yunfan> imtxc: 原来是你的叟主意啊
<imtxc> nyfair: 某不才，愿做CEO
<onlylove_> yunfan: 不是imtxc的，就是nyfair的
<yunfan> imtxc: 我看你是想做hr面试官 可以搞到许多应聘妹子的信息 进而ntr
<imtxc> archlinux 老司机，怎么样单独的升级一个程序啊
<imtxc> felixonmars: ^^
<onlylove_> happyaron: 宇宙中心壕，在不在
<yunfan> 说道这个升级  我今天中午在想  内核是支持运行时替换的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 替换是替换，生效是生效
<yunfan> 为何不搞个启动后根据本机硬件自动优化内核编译参数 重新编译一个优化过的内核 然后启动之？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 估计他在宇宙穿越到某个妹子那里了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 也是生效的呀
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我准备去中关村趟浑水了
<yunfan> 有个k什么的
<imtxc> NND，xelatex 需要依赖的这东西版本真高
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你要跳槽?
<imtxc> onlylove_: 买键盘？
<imtxc> 看看  onlylove_ 选择得罪谁
<onlylove_> yunfan: 今天接了个电话，又是外包
<iMadper> imtxc: yaourt -Su package_name
<felixonmars> imtxc: 不支持这个 feature, 请全局升级
<imtxc> imtxc@arch-laptop> sudo pacman -Su poppler                                                                                                ~/1 17:36:43
<imtxc> :: Starting full system upgrade...
<imtxc> :: Replace glamor-egl with extra/xorg-server? [Y/n] ^C
<imtxc> felixonmars: 不敢升，不知道会出现啥问题
<imtxc> 有些程序我不想升级啊，类似 emacs
<onlylove_> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41847
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 打补丁无需重启补丁有望合并到内核 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove_> imtxc: 不是键盘，是手机，水货
<felixonmars> -Su 一个程序的用法很容易让系统处于得用恢复盘才能恢复的惨状...
<imtxc> onlylove_: 你疯了？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 买手机去中关村？
<felixonmars> 相比之下完全 -Syu 反而更安全...
<onlylove_> imtxc: 那去哪
<onlylove_> imtxc: 秀水？
<felixonmars> 啊, 等等 我看错了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 去哪也不能去村啊
<thistuso-> ] echo *;
<felixonmars> -Sy 一个程序 才是危险的
<onlylove_> imtxc: 给推荐个地方
<felixonmars> -Su 就是升级了嘛...
<imtxc> onlylove_: 那边你买超过1.5元的东西，肯定就上当了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 1.5 以下的，除了晚报，你也上当了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 哦，不至于，我买过鼠标，耳机
<imtxc> onlylove_: 淘宝呗？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 不行
<nyfair> 我不怀疑archlinux的能力，但是archlinux的用户体验简直翔一般
<felixonmars> imtxc: glamor-egl 的合并好像发生在...很多个月前了
<onlylove_> imtxc: Z2的屏有问题
 * thistuso- 早不用Arch了
<imtxc> felixonmars: 装不上 texlive ....
<onlylove_> thistuso-: 用水果？
<felixonmars> imtxc: Syu 吧...
<nyfair> 自从回归巨硬怀抱，心情好多了
<thistuso-> 践兔。
<imtxc> felixonmars: Syu 之后，所有的软件都升级了吧？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 实在不行就得再拜托 lainme_了
 * alvin_rxg ^k^ 跑哪去了？！
<felixonmars> imtxc: 是的
<imtxc> felixonmars: 没底啊，怕启动不了
<imtxc> Replace glamor-egl with extra/xorg-server? felixonmars
<felixonmars> imtxc: YES, 这个替换完成很久了
<felixonmars> =w= 想装完不更新用下去的话, deb系/rh系的稳定版还是会更适合你一些...
<imtxc> Replace intel-dri with extra/mesa-dri?
<felixonmars> YES
<imtxc> felixonmars: 全 YES 下去？
<felixonmars> mesa 上游在 10.3 的时候把各种 -dri 重构了一下, 合并到一起了
<alvin_rxg> 玩 archlinux 都这么慌兮兮的呀？爽快的 yes | pacman -Syu && reboot。出问题了，直接进 fallback，然后 pacman -Su
<imtxc> emacs 果然到 24.4 了
<felixonmars> dri1 没合并倒是...
<yunfan> onlylove_: 是猎头电话 还是外包兼职？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 就是普通的HR
<onlylove_> yunfan: IT外包
<yunfan> onlylove_: 换个城市吧  去魔都
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我也打算明年去
<imtxc> iMadper: 老司机 emacs 24.4 用着还满意么
<iMadper> imtxc: 之前用着挺好的啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在用25了. 挺好的
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 果断的上
<imtxc> 起不来了装 ubuntu 1204 去
<iMadper> 25.0.50-1
<yunfan> iMadper: 我看来还是得用25  直接用内置那个 epl
<yunfan> 前一阵为了考试  一直分心
<yunfan> 今天过了以后就可以认真看下那个emacs mini tutorial了
<imtxc> iMadper: emacs 现在也开始刷版本号了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 没啊, emacs都是大改动啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 听说有个 用webkit做display的emacs?
<iMadper> imtxc: 24也持续了快两年才到25吧?
<iMadper> yunfan: 有.
<yunfan> iMadper: 那个可以像火狐的boot2gecko那样直接开机起到他不?
<iMadper> yunfan: 不行
<yunfan> iMadper: 我感觉html5是未来的一个基础啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 不会的
<yunfan> iMadper: 呵呵 你不做web 看不到这趋势
<iMadper> yunfan: 你也知道, 不做web就看不到的趋势, 很可能会一直停留在web
<nyfair> yunfan: 老司机，我们合作html5脑残页游吧
<yunfan> nyfair: 你得确认自己是认真的 虽然我平时喜欢在这里开玩笑 但是真做事还是要认真的
<yunfan> nyfair: 你的水平我知道是没问题的
<yunfan> iMadper: 呵呵 看移动设备发展就知道了
<iMadper> yunfan: 比如试图用html5 + js的webos死的那么惨
<nyfair> yunfan: 找个时间先讨论下可行性吧，不能一直蹉跎下去
<iMadper> yunfan: 比如firefox os现在还只是做低端机
<yunfan> nyfair: 可以  约个时间 相关的人进个频道去聊下
<thistuso-> ] qlop -tH glibc
<thistuso-> glibc: 1 day, 1 minute, 49 seconds for 2 merges
<thistuso-> 怎么会编译了一天
<yunfan> iMadper: 那你就错了 那只是webos自己的问题 chromeos就发展得很好  而且不见得非要代替操作系统  如果你的win里就一个chrome 他所有功能都走插件扩展搞定 那其实就是chromeos想要的了
<imtxc> felixonmars: 乃都是多久 syu 一次
<felixonmars> imtxc: 平均一天 5 次吧
<gfrog> O0XX: iMadper smzdm金币只能发帖领到？
<O0XX> gfrog: 不懂，不上张大妈
<gfrog> O0XX: 你是壕，不用混迹屌丝站。
<liudong> .
<Pain> hi
<loongsonclub12> 大家好啊
<imtxc> felixonmars: .....
<felixonmars> $ cat /var/log/pacman.log | grep "full system upgrade"  | wc -l
<felixonmars> 6890
<felixonmars> imtxc: 第一条的时间是 2011 年 5 月
<imtxc> 升技回来了
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 貌似没啥故障？
<imtxc> evnice 这货都在更新？
<felixonmars> imtxc: 嗯, 一般是不应该有啥问题的
<felixonmars> 有问题的都会成为官网公告...
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> 主要更新一次要下载太多东西，烦
<jusss> test
<loongsonclub12> 有人吗、
<alvin_rxg> 没人
<gebjgd> loongsonclub12, 又來賣龍芯了？
<loongsonclub12> 终于有人了 现在irc都不怎么活跃了啊
<loongsonclub12> 我在龙芯3B的电脑上 用的 pidgin
<gebjgd> loongsonclub12, 因爲你來了  所以不活躍了
<gebjgd> loongsonclub12, 否則這裏熱鬧的非凡
<loongsonclub12> ;-)
<loongsonclub12> 我要不来 连个说话的人都没了
<gebjgd> lo
<gebjgd> loongsonclub12, 去看頻道日誌 你就知道這裏很多人說話
<loongsonclub12> 早上 我就来过了 一个说话的都没有
<gebjgd> loongsonclub12, 看到你的名號就都膩了
<gebjgd> loongsonclub12, 看到你的名號就都匿了
<loongsonclub12> 那是因为不了解
<alvin_rxg> 龘
<gebjgd> loongsonclub12, 不是不瞭解  是想拿買過的機器砸你的頭
<jusss> alvin_rxg:  肏
<alvin_rxg> 叒掱畾歮孨皛舙骉羴赑毳鱻轟矗馫麤飍飝龘
<jusss> gebjgd: 拿你的msi砸吧
<alvin_rxg> msi == microsoft installer
<gebjgd> jusss, msi太好了  就要用那個龍芯本子砸
<jusss> gebjgd: 上次遇到一个msi的
<jusss> 这破手机一直在3g和h之间切
<jusss> gebjgd: alvin_rxg 你们那都是什么手机模式？
<loongsonclub12> 你说的是那个型号？
<alvin_rxg> 这破手机一直在 hspa 和 wifi 之间切
<gebjgd> loongsonclub12, 269元的那個
<alvin_rxg> jusss: fdd
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 信用卡多长时间申办
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 三年
<loongsonclub12> 哦 那个 给linux熟练的人或者开发学习的人用的 普通人不推荐的
<loongsonclub12> 因为那个是比较老的机型了 所以价格很便宜
<gebjgd> loongsonclub12, 那做工 那性能
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我这一周多了2b工行还不给回信
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不批早点说呀
<jusss> 下等着，擦
<loongsonclub12> 是有人不喜欢 不过一般都能网上转掉
<loongsonclub12> 喜欢用的人 也有几台几台多次购买的
<jusss> bla
<jusss> alvin_rxg: blabla
<liudong> ...
<jusss> alvin_rxg:现在mit cmu的sicp发本书看看
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 据说换成python版的sicp了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 然后你再学 python ？
 * slucx  is here
<slucx> jusss: 好好学python
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那你感觉我该去学数据算法之类的吗
<slucx> 亚马逊上一本SICP好几百块大洋
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那算法入门类的书有啥
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 高端的就“算法导论”
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 自从前天用宏字符写完我那个生成html的宏后，就一直不知道接下来该敢什么
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 快速入门的，随便书店拿本算法的书都可以
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 书可不能随便
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 算法入门后，再学啥语言都是两三天的事。
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 有耐心的话，就“算法导论”。我估计i不行。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 真让我看算法导论，我怕看不懂，b格太高
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 太多的书，很有名，我看不下去
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 那就随便找一本清华大学编纂的大学课本，数据结构和算法
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 国产的就更看不懂了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://book.douban.com/subject/2024655/
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 豆瓣评价不高。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: ...那你还发
<jusss> http://book.douban.com/review/5098014/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 看了这本书你就知道为什么大学生出来什么都不会？ (评论: 数据结构) (@ douban.com)
<jusss> 全是理论有毛用
<jusss> 现在最讨厌专讲理论的书了，一点用没有
<jusss> 理论配合例子才好，最好的就是用例子讲理论
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 我又不知道全世界所有的书哪本适合你。真要我说的话，就算法导论
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我现在又不喜欢c语言那种了
<maplebeats> nnd，今天被cpp的重载坑了两小时
<maplebeats> 这脑残的语言哎
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 算法导论会不会只适合命令式编程呀
<happyaron> jusss: 算法导论+10086
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 是不是 overload 给弄复杂了？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 豆瓣上国产的数据结构和算法相关的书的评价都不高。
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: 我把自己给API重载了，半天编译不过去
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 来两本python ruby lisp版的算法导论
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> jusss:
<alvin_rxg> http://www.amazon.com/Python-Algorithms-Mastering-Language-Experts/dp/1430232374/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296030996&sr=8-1
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 有木有呀
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://it-ebooks.info/book/2467/
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 我随便找的，不知道他们对此的评价如何
<jusss> alvin_rxg: http://www.amazon.cn/%E5%A4%8D%E6%9D%82%E6%80%A7%E6%80%9D%E8%80%83-%E5%94%90%E5%B0%BC/dp/B00CMMUWRK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416229117&sr=8-1&keywords=python+%E7%AE%97%E6%B3%95
<iMadper> jusss: 算法导论 不区分语言的.
<iMadper> jusss: 算法用伪代码描述就够了, 当你理解了之后, 用你喜欢的语言就可以实现.
<jusss> 我打算买这本 http://item.jd.com/11229662.html cc iMadper alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> Title: 《复杂性思考》([美]Allen B.Downey)【摘要 书评 试读】- 京东图书 (@ jd.com)
<jusss> Paul Erdos牛人呀
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 不适合你。这不是基础算法
<iMadper> 看了下目录, 这是讲人工智能入门的书吧?
<iMadper> jusss: 我推荐那本  <人工智能 - 一种现代的方法>
<iMadper> jusss: 比这个更入门一些
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 他得先学基础算法
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 那本书很基础的, 深搜广搜都有.
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 后面还有朴素贝叶斯之类的, 而且书里面还有数学的补习, 帮你理解那些东西 lol~
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 不是……他需要搜索，排序之类的……
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 哦, python里面肯定有 [1, 3, 2, 5].sort  好了, 排序学完了啊
 * iMadper 当我没说
<jusss> alvin_rxg: iMadper ,有没有教怎么写分析器的，
<iMadper> jusss: 啥叫 分析器?
<jusss> 这个很稀饭
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: parser
<jusss> iMadper: parser
<iMadper> jusss: 这货原来这么翻译啊... 我都叫解析器..
<alvin_rxg> 基础都没有，还 parser
<iMadper> jusss: 去看编译原理啊
<iMadper> jusss: 编译原理难道不是教你写一个这玩意儿出来?
 * alvin_rxg 先去看算法！ VERDAMNT
<jusss> iMadper: alvin_rxg 难道没有算法里交怎么写的吗
<iMadper> jusss: 说中文
<jusss> 最好还是有例子的
<jusss> 最好还是用熟悉语言写的
<iMadper> jusss: http://elvis.rowan.edu/~bergmann/books/c_cpp/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of /~bergmann/books/c_cpp (@ rowan.edu)
<iMadper> jusss: http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/simonpj/Papers/pj-lester-book/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Simon Peyton Jones: book (@ microsoft.com)
<iMadper> jusss: http://www.stack.nl/%7Emarcov/compiler.pdf
<jusss> iMadper: 我不要写编译器
<iMadper> jusss: 你想看有的是这种书.
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 让他去看嘛, 等看不懂了, 自然就会回到基础了.
<jusss> iMadper: 我想学如何用宏去生成其它语言的代码或者创造一门新的语言，
<jusss> 生成就行，不需求编译执行
<iMadper> jusss: 那你只需要学一下宏的语法就够了
<jusss> iMadper: (printf "hello, world") 怎么生成printf("hello, world"); 给个例子
<iMadper> jusss: 我不会啊, 我不写代码的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那还是来个能搞数据分析的python吧
<iMadper> 数据分析....
<jusss> 这不就是parser干的吗
<jusss> 我又理解错了、
<jusss> http://item.jd.com/11300315.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 《像计算机科学家一样思考Python》([美]Allen B.Downey)【摘要 书评 试读】- 京东图书 (@ jd.com)
<jusss> 书这么多都不知道看啥
<jusss> 真希望就几本书，那样就不用选择了
<TIli> 终于找到一个有人的群了    呜呜呜呜
<TIli> :'(激动地流泪啊
<eric_> ok
<eric_>  哈囉！
<liudong> .
<liudong> hi
<freeflying> happyaron: debian最近也补消停啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 运费知道多少了嘛
<happyaron> freeflying: 哪方面
<freeflying> happyaron: TC好多辞职了
<happyaron> freeflying: 就俩啊
<freeflying> happyaron: TC一共几个啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 6各
<happyaron> freeflying: cjwaston应该也要走吧
<happyaron> 因为systemd这事，他们也确实该resign了
<happyaron> 个人认为确实不咋称职
<freeflying> happyaron: systemd也补消停
<happyaron> freeflying: 你想想把joey hess给气走了
<happyaron> freeflying: 这比当年弄herbert xu那件恶劣多了。
<happyaron> it's a great shame
<freeflying> happyaron: 都是江湖啊
<jusss> happyaron: 爆内幕呀
<jusss> happyaron: systemd怎么了
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯哪
<happyaron> jusss: 搜 debian systemd 能找到一堆
<happyaron> jusss: 一天都读不完
<happyaron> freeflying: init这事如果GR了，也就没这么多恶心事了，但CTTE这些人不知怎么想的
<freeflying> happyaron: 没兴趣知道啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 至少还有gentoo可以折腾
<happyaron> freeflying: openrc更是扶不起的阿斗
<happyaron> freeflying: 地震之后会好的，老的不走，新的也没机会
<chendy> 欢迎新朋友 Tlli
<TIli> 呵呵呵呵   谢谢  向各位老大学习
<jusss> happyaron: android 刷机有啥软件？win cc iMadper
<jusss> onlylove: android刷机
<jusss> onlylove: 啥软件
<thistuso-> adb吧
<onlylove> jusss: 不是自己能刷么？fastflash？
<thistuso-> [I] dev-util/android-sdk-update-manager
<happyaron> jusss: fastboot
<thistuso-> ] which fastboot
<thistuso-> /opt/android-sdk-update-manager/platform-tools/fastboot
<TIli> 刷机精灵不错
<chendy> systemd 现在风头好劲啊
<thistuso-> 。
<onlylove> happyaron: 问题本身还是systemd引起的，如果安装的时候，给你丢仨option，你要哪个，init还是systemd或者upstart，不就没事了
<onlylove> happyaron: 问题就在于，你给搞死了
<onlylove> happyaron: 人没得选
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是systemd啦，之前就是要争个你死我活，不允许这种安装时的选择存在
<happyaron> onlylove: 这是TC最失败的地方
<happyaron> TC不走完提GR不太合适
<onlylove> happyaron: 你死我活啥的不知道，就知道debian因为systemd闹了两次，还因为ffmpeg闹过几次
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是有个useless么
<happyaron> onlylove: ffmpeg那根本不算是
<happyaron> onlylove: systemd几乎是debian历史上最大的一次吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 那你给我讲，libAv那是咋回事，还说要移除ffmpeg
<happyaron> onlylove: 但没那么多人有意见
<happyaron> onlylove: 它就是个普通的库，对普通用户影响没那么打
<onlylove> happyaron: 对啊，用的人少嘛，但是systemd不一样啊，你用debian就得用啊
<happyaron> 没那么大
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是用得少，是用了也不关心
<onlylove> happyaron: 你明天问下 nyfair牛牛关心不
<happyaron> onlylove: 非要举特例这话就没法跟你聊了
<onlylove> happyaron: 关心的都是重度用户，所以有意见
<happyaron> onlylove: 事实就是没多少人说
<onlylove> happyaron: 现在我们绕回systemd
<happyaron> onlylove: 对项目本身没有冲击
<onlylove> happyaron: systemd这个总有冲击吧……
<happyaron> onlylove: 我的意思是本可以处理得更好
<happyaron> onlylove: 你跟我争的不是我要表达的点
<happyaron> onlylove: 我问你TC和GR分别是什么
<onlylove> 不知道
<happyaron> 那你自然就没明白我刚才在说神马
<freeflying> happyaron: 咋没个靠谱得源了呢，连中科大的都很慢
<happyaron> freeflying: mirrors.yun-idc.com mirrors.aliyun.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ yun-idc.com)
<happyaron> 试试这俩呢
<onlylove> deb和ian不在一起了，debian也要分家么
<happyaron> 分不了
<onlylove> 估计会出来新的distro，不用systemd的
<happyaron> 没意义
<happyaron> systemd挡不住的
<happyaron> 代差太明显了
<alvin_rxg> 普通用途就没感觉出来有多大区别
<happyaron> 可是技术不能止步不前啦
<happyaron> 至少大家都用上logind了，session tracking终于没问题了
<happyaron> 可用户不是很能感觉到，只是觉得没问题而已。
<onlylove> 我能抱怨下关机太快么
<alvin_rxg> 能
<freeflying> happyaron: C社得vivid咋发展
<alvin_rxg> 开机也快。除此不知道啥区别…
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: systemd 有 gui 么？
<happyaron> freeflying: 不知道呢，foundations那边啥打算我也没关注
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 有gui工具
<freeflying> happyaron: 去试试fedora
<onlylove> 我看到有争论说，systemd的log是bin的
<happyaron> freeflying: 更挫啊
<happyaron> freeflying: gnome更坑爹啊
<alvin_rxg> \0/ 还真有 systemd-ui / archlinux。
<freeflying> happyaron: 你的意思是就debian了？
<happyaron> freeflying: archlinux也不错啊
<freeflying> alvin_rxg: arch里的kde是啥版本
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: 不知道啊。我用 cinnamon
<freeflying> alvin_rxg: 这个是啥
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: linux mint 团队基于 gnome3 开发的一个环境
<happyaron> freeflying: ubuntu 其实也还行的，用起来没啥问题
<gebjgd> happyaron, freeflying ubuntu別用unity就行
 * onlylove 表示想试试opensuse
<happyaron> gebjgd: :)
<happyaron> gebjgd: 比在ubuntu上用gnome靠谱
<gebjgd> happyaron, gnome3是搞笑的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 正在opensuse
<onlylove> ubuntu各种稀奇古怪的问题太多……
<happyaron> onlylove: 不那么折腾的话还好的
<thistuso-> 可是我们用后脑勺想一下。
<thistuso-> 用Linux不就是为了折腾吗
<thistuso->  :em04
<onlylove> happyaron: 我是普通用户，从来不折腾
<onlylove> happyaron: ubuntu只能装好了不升级
<onlylove> happyaron: 在ubuntu的世界 upgrade===折腾
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> 所以我是debian stable用户啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 我一开始用debian的，后来觉得ubuntu做的不错，各种设置和驱动都搞好了，不用自己费心，后来发现尼玛，坑啊
<happyaron> :)
<jzp113> 哎
<jzp113> 下次换个苹果用用
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你別用unity 用xfce lxde很穩定
<onlylove> happyaron: 我的要求简单的很，给个定制性强，装软件方便的distro就好，slax好是好，装软件麻烦
<onlylove> gebjgd: 实际上，我从904就回debian了
<happyaron> onlylove: debian/arch
<happyaron> 没其他了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我用ubuntu 都是自己定制桌面
<gebjgd> onlylove, debian stable太老 必須開混合源
<onlylove> happyaron: 我其实挺看好gentoo的……opensuse定制性差了点而已
<gebjgd> onlylove, 扯蛋
<onlylove> gebjgd: base system再慢慢装，这事我干过，可是ubuntu很多包和debian不一样的，我习惯debian生成locale的方式
<gebjgd> onlylove, opensuse你照樣定製
<happyaron> onlylove: 我只用gentoo学过从stage2做stage3
<happyaron> gebjgd: 加backports还行吧
<happyaron> gebjgd: 不过我需求也比较简单
<onlylove> happyaron: 我只用gentoo搞过stage3
<thistuso-> 我现在就用的践兔。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我不是不会……
<happyaron> onlylove: 做完stage3之后就没继续
<gebjgd> happyaron, backports不夠
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我是DD，缺啥自己往backports里传就是了
 * happyaron giggles
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我到现在没搞明白zypper和yast
<gebjgd> happyaron, xorg-server
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我对这没需求
<gebjgd> happyaron, intel顯卡必須debian testing
<happyaron> gebjgd: a卡n卡i卡都用stable，驱动也没问题
<happyaron> gebjgd: 没那么新的机器
<alvin_rxg> 说到驱动表示linux 还没法整…… linux 日常温度 50°C， win 8 45°C ...
<thistuso-> 瘟8
<thistuso-> 真高级。
<thistuso-> 我机器有俩显卡的。
<happyaron> 我在本本上会用最新的内核
<happyaron> thistuso-: 禁用一个就好啦
<happyaron> lol
<thistuso-> 理论上这样
<happyaron> 我的本本也是俩显卡
<gebjgd> happyaron, 我有啊
<happyaron> gebjgd: 那木有办法
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我的机器最新的也是2013年末了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 新的intel debian stable沒戲
<happyaron> o
<gebjgd> happyaron, 所以我公司的機器都用testing或者*ubuntu 另外一臺是opensuse
<happyaron> en
<onlylove> 不过N卡那个开源驱动还是不错的，至少能压住温度
<happyaron> a卡的开源驱动就是渣渣
<happyaron> 连风扇都休息不了
<thistuso-> 关于温度嘛
<thistuso-> 至少比以前那个电脑，动不动上百的要好
<thistuso->  :em20 :em20 :em20
<onlylove> 温度我不知道多少，反正笔记本风扇经常就停下了
<alvin_rxg> nvidia 的 bumblebee 跑在 virtual x .. 哎。。。
<thistuso->  :em06 我风扇从来就没转过
<onlylove> happyaron: 是这样的，a卡的2D驱动不错的，但是不能动3D
<onlylove> happyaron: 我的旧笔记本是A卡的，新的是双卡的
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过我觉得A卡还是装私有驱动的好点
<onlylove> BBB和nv自己的那个，哪个好点啊，我觉得BBB略好啊，随用随起
<happyaron> onlylove: 我这儿有个显卡默认状态风扇是全速的，要驱动来停风扇
<happyaron> onlylove: a卡开源驱动不会做这事
<happyaron> 于是很lol啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 这么高端！
<happyaron> 是啊都凌乱了
<onlylove> 当当定了两本书42块钱……不想买……
<onlylove> 再加本吧……我今天看的那个很高的冰箱来着……
<onlylove> 或者几米
<onlylove> gebjgd: 明天开始研究定制安装opensuse，如果死了，记得救我
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我记得SLES装好了有framebuffer的，opensuse有没有啊
 * onlylove 对SUSE的双字节补丁印象很深
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果我哪天不用debian了，记得找玛丽苏要人，我一般的在她那边了
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道呢... 现在人家还没收运费, ems来的时候我不在, 免费帮我运的, 等看到我再收钱, 今天没碰到我
<happyaron> onlylove: 去了就去了吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠，你倒是说句挽留的话
<alvin_rxg> 玛丽苏 这名字好熟悉，是名人吗？
<alvin_rxg> 呃，玛格丽特 苏
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 实际上，文学上有个玛丽苏
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 是个自恋狂
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1682865.htm?fr=aladdin
<alvin_rxg> Title: 玛丽苏 _百度百科 (@ baidu.com)
<onlylove> 70块了！靠，要不要下订单……
<ybz163> 有人吗
<jusss> onlylove: 卡刷真好
<jusss> onlylove: 就是得先刷recovery.img不好，要是找不到别人做的，自己又不会做
<alvin_rxg> 不是 fastboot flash blabla `?
<onlylove> jusss: 学下自己做，蛮好玩的
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 不是 fastboot flash blabla `?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不是，刷个recovery.img然后直接用sdcard上的包直接刷
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我现在一直在win
<alvin_rxg> fastboot 啥不能刷
<jusss> alvin_rxg: fastboot刷recovery
<jusss> 然后recovery里面刷
<alvin_rxg> fastboot flash logo logo.img
<alvin_rxg> fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<alvin_rxg> fastboot flash system system.img
<alvin_rxg> fastboot flash bootloader bootloader.img
<alvin_rxg> fastboot erase userdata
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 算了，还是不教你了，对你来说太难了
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: fastboot boot 比较合适他
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 免得刷死
<happyaron> fastboot boot recovery.img
<alvin_rxg> fine.
<jusss> happyaron: alvin_rxg 你们会制作recovery.img吗
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 都有现成的 cwm 和 twrp 了。干嘛还要制作？
<jusss> 哦
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 这孩子需要多教导
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你要是教会他怎么做，没准转身给你弄个出来
<alvin_rxg> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1866545
<knownbad> .
<jusss> http://wap.syhuili.com/www/
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 刷了个cm包，感觉就是比自带的好看多了
<jusss> 睡觉
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 这样是不是不太好……
<alvin_rxg> wat?
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 老实说我不知道CM对特定硬件是不是不友好
<alvin_rxg> 本来就不是特定手机官方的，驱动啥的当然是会有问题的。
<onlylove> http://pinyin.sogou.com/dict/news.php?id=3060
<alvin_rxg> Title: 最长寒假 - 搜狗输入法词库 (@ sogou.com)
<onlylove> 60天！
<onlylove> 世界最穷总统穆希卡，穷住板房，保镖只有两个警察还有一条三条腿的瘸狗……
<onlylove> 三条腿的狗……
<onlylove> 这总统还乞丐啊
<onlylove> 直追当年周总理的架势啊
<onlylove> 睡觉去，想想明天做啥……唉……每天写日报真……
<tryit> roylez, hello
<roylez> tryit: .
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-18
<tryit> roylez, 这么早
<ashui> 早安…………
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/346799.htm  华为这机器续航太他妈吊了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 超长续航 摩托罗拉Droid Turbo续航能力测试结果出炉_Motorola 摩托罗拉_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.amazon.cn/PreSonus-%E6%99%AE%E7%91%9E%E5%A3%B0%E7%BA%B3-Eris-E4-5-%E9%AB%98%E8%A7%A3%E6%9E%90%E5%BA%A6%E6%9C%89%E6%BA%90%E7%9B%91%E5%90%AC%E9%9F%B3%E7%AE%B1-%E7%81%B0%E8%93%9D%E8%89%B2/dp/B00GP56OYA/ref=lp_1445904071_1_3?m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&s=music-players&ie=UTF8&qid=1416269877&sr=1-3   这货行吗?
<jusss> onlylove: 刷了cm后手机显示h了再也不会不停地在3g和h之间切换了
<imtxc> 还好吧
<ShaMoon> 说明手机刷了之后信号变好了 。。，。
<jusss> 天语w719比我那zte好多了
<iMadper> ShaMoon: 说明cm的3g和h用的是同样的图标.
<iMadper> jusss: ^^
<iMadper> 所以虽然在不停地切换, 但是你看不出来了
<kandu> 3g和h不一样?我手机上只有个h 或 h+ 图示
<imtxc> http://css.hanzi.co
<alvin_rxg> Title: 漢字標準格式 — 印刷品般的漢字排版框架 (@ hanzi.co)
<imtxc> 这个排版看着真不错
<onlylove> 这不是moto吗，和华为啥关系……
<jusss> iMadper: 有3g图标
 * kandu 在萧山。滨江和萧山的小伙伴们要有空就来面基啊
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> kk 呢
<onlylove> 擦，VBOX真智能，我刚输入suse的虚拟机名字，丫的连操作系统类型和发行版都给我选好了
<imtxc> svn guru, 介绍下怎么查看当前的最新的版本和倒数第二个版本之间的差异， 不要 svn diff -r xxx:xxxx
 * qiao iMadper imtxc happyaron mikecao huntxu ofan onlylove wangli  - 各路大拿们早～
<imtxc> qiao: 早
<onlylove> qiao: 首席早
<wangli> imtxc, 早
<imtxc> wangli: 王丽上班了？
<imtxc> qiao: 首席
<imtxc> happyaron: 宇宙中心穿越巨苴
<wangli> imtxc, 这话说的就好像我之前在休假一样
<imtxc> wangli: 记得你以前没有按时拜频道第一巨苴， 所以算你旷工了
<mikecao> 土豪们在 cc qiao iMadper imtxc wangli
<mikecao> 早
<mikecao> qiao, 首席，最近有人给做饭阿：）
<iMadper> qiao: 早.
<iMadper> mikecao: 早.
<wangli> imtxc, 噢，好吧，以后会按时拜的
<qiao> mikecao: =。=
<imtxc> qiao, 首席，最近有人给做饭阿：）
<imtxc> wangli: 你这个态度就不扣你工资了，下午在 adam 处领取这月的奖金
<imtxc> mikecao: momo
<imtxc> mikecao: 最近没跑步？
<mikecao> imtxc, 跑了
<mikecao> imtxc, 星期日8公里
<mikecao> 奥森慢走3小时，每天2公里
<wangli> imtxc, 赞
<iMadper> qiao, 首席，最近有人给做饭阿：）
<qiao>  iMadper mikecao imtxc  =。=
<mikecao> qiao, 首席，最近有人给做饭阿：）
<qiao> mikecao: 。。。
 * onlylove_ 好像发现了啥不得了的事情
<huntxu> qiao, 首席，最近有人给做饭阿：）
<archl> 一群土豪们。
<archl> lol
<imtxc> qiao, 首席，最近有人给做饭阿：）
<archl> imtxc:  你不希望找人给做饭吧。怕自己套住？
<imtxc> archl: 套了安全
<archl> imtxc: ？希望有人把你抢走？
<imtxc> 这哏都需要解释？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 解释吧，罗杰的脑回路和你不太一样
<imtxc> 算了
<imtxc> 不解释了
<jusss> onlylove_: +10086
<imtxc> onlylove_: 不是我不愿意解释，是我不确信我能解释清楚
<imtxc> 那是 jireo
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何在Dell XPS 8700 预装win8 的电脑中安装ubuntu 双系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466119 购买了dell 的xps 8700. 一个硬盘是2T的，一个是32G的SSD。在bios中，硬盘 SATA 模式是RAID，只有两个选项 RAID 和ACHI。 用了 IRST技术，组了RAID0， 2T 为 stripe， SSD 为 cache。 据说要用
<^k^>  ─> IRST，硬盘必须 RAID。 想装ubuntu，组双系统，在开机时候有双系统选项。 关闭了 快速启动， 关闭了 secure b …
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  11:28
 * iMadper 's 困
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<abc_> 测试
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  11:48
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  11:48
<onlylove_> lainme: ping?
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41919
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | WhatsApp联合创始人向FreeBSD基金会捐款100万美元
<onlylove_> 貌似我也会一点BSD，可惜我找不到像他那样的工作
<liudong> 。
<imtxc> http://pdfcv.com/ onlylove_ 这弄出来的简历挺漂亮啊，就是不支持中文
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Create Curriculum Vitae or Resume online easily | pdfCV.com
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我手机没电了，不知道当当今天快递会不会到
<onlylove_> imtxc: 不过我个人觉得不会，昨天才下的单，当当的慢递都是5天的
<onlylove_> imtxc: 果然，正在配货，连发货都没
<imtxc> onlylove_: 买的啥？ 跟当当买的？
<imtxc> 哦哦， dangdang.com 啊？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 当当自然是买书
<alvin_rxg> Title: 当当―网上购物中心：图书、母婴、美妆、家居、数码、家电、服装、鞋包等，正品低价，货到付款 (@ dangdang.com)
<onlylove_> imtxc: 算了，以后给adam重新起个名
<onlylove_> imtxc: 直接叫蛋蛋他要踢我
<onlylove_> opensuse的网络安装真可怕……要下载好多东西才能启动安装界面，就没文本界面么
<onlylove_> 50K的小水管直接以为死了，吃完饭回来发现启动起来了
<onlylove_> 蓝莓不在，咋办啊……
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 粗来
<maplebeats> onlylove_: 什么
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 没啥……找 lainme没回，过两天看看吧，前些天有事情，本以为没事了，结果来了后续
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 如果找不到lainme，麻烦你去趟香港
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • gambas 有什么好的for循环范例？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466120 gambas 的窗体(fmain)上好像不能显示文本 想找一个可视化的范例，数字1加到100，这些累加的太枯燥 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-11-18 12:52
<lainme> onlylove_: 我来了。今天睡过了
<onlylove_> lainme: 哦，就是那个事情，上次那手机，小伙伴去了趟潍坊，又回来了，说是那的手机都是工字屏……
<yunfan> onlylove_: 去香港做什么
<onlylove_> yunfan: ä¹°xperia
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你要去吗
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我哪里有机会去
<yunfan> onlylove_: 刚才去超市买了个白兰地 居然是你们山东产的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你这种wfh的，申请个通行证，买张票就去了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 烟台的？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我就知道张裕在烟台
<lainme> onlylove_: ……那他是要在连锁的电器店买，还是在普通的手机店？价格可能会有不同。另外，我会算路费……
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我毕业的时候张裕还去我学校招聘来着
<onlylove_> lainme: 路费多钱……不是在哪买的问题，俩条件，一，香港行货，二，那货是完美主义，别有啥看不下去的问题，特别是工字屏
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我家里原来有个工厂，那老板损客户有阴招，白兰地和白酒搀着来
<onlylove_> 天河2又拿top1了
<jusss> onlylove_: 工字是啥
<onlylove_> jusss: 自己搜，sony z2 工字屏
<onlylove_> jusss: 就是日光或者灯光下面能看到电容屏的电路
<onlylove_> jusss: 说白了，胶水不好
<onlylove_> jusss: 没粘结实
<jusss> onlylove_: 这么高级
<onlylove_> jusss: 一边玩去
<jusss> onlylove_: 那我这国产手机工字屏多吗
<onlylove_> jusss: 基本就索尼有这毛病
<onlylove_> jusss: 其他机器有，但是不明显
<jusss> onlylove_: 突然感觉国产手机也很棒
<onlylove_> jusss: 问题在于，索尼的技术比国产的好
<onlylove_> jusss: 换句话说，你想有那毛病，没那资格
<onlylove_> jusss: http://sonybbs.cnmo.com/thread-12639670-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 听说l36h工字屏 大家怎么看 ！-手机中国论坛
<jusss> onlylove_: 小米的能刷cm吗
<onlylove_> jusss: 机锋的帖子被删了
<onlylove_> jusss: 随便刷
<onlylove_> jusss: 刷砖了就和小米说，升级挂了
<kandu> 我的mi2的声音似乎有点偏低沉，模糊。是共有的问题么?
<O0XX> kandu: 耳朵出问题了
<kandu> O0XX: T.T 插电脑上就清晰多啦
<onlylove_> jusss: http://bbs.gfan.com/android-7280991-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Z2点阵加工字屏，补图！突然明白我要表达什么了,Sony Xperia Z2 讨论区
<onlylove_> jusss: 仔细看那一排排的
<onlylove_> lainme: 还有件事情就是，他还没定啥颜色……我都快疯了……总之，买的时候会通知你
<jusss> onlylove_: 你好基友呀
<tenzu> onlylove_: 找囡囡买爱疯？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 嗯 我最讨厌掺白酒了  我对那个敏感
<onlylove_> tenzu: xperia
<yunfan> onlylove_: 通行证我不是那么容易申请的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 掺了之后，一般人扛不住
<yunfan> lainme: 给弄个国际漫游无限流量的sim卡吧
<onlylove_> yunfan: 所以这招放到了很多客户
<tenzu> lainme: 现在找你买肾6晚么？
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • PostgreSQL备份与恢复方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466122 PostgreSQL提供了三种备份和恢复的方式:SQL dump、文件系统复制和联机热备份。 每一种备份方式都有自己的优点和缺点，下面将详细介绍。 1. 恢复数据库 　　pg_dump创建的备份文件可以被工具psql识别。因此可以
<^k^>  ─> 使用psql来读取pg_dump创建的备份文件，实现恢复数据库的功能。例如： 　　psql dbname < backup_file 　　psql后面 …
<kandu> onlylove_: 都找人代购了，他还想完美主义?
<lainme> onlylove_: OK
<onlylove_> kandu: 如果我不找 lainme，我就的自己去中关村
<onlylove_> kandu: 中关村什么地方，你懂得
<onlylove_> kandu: lainme至少能给我买到真货
<lainme> tenzu: 6应该行吧
<onlylove_> kandu: 我和那货说了，你不要我自己留着，不就大三千块么
<tenzu> lainme: 想买6+
<lainme> onlylove_: 土豪
<tenzu> onlylove_: 壕你好
<kandu> onlylove_: 哦，这样啊。你是个有担当的好人啊
<onlylove_> lainme: 我没办法……自己的oppo的电源键坏了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 是你炮友吧
<onlylove_> yunfan: 毛，不是
<lainme> tenzu: 6+不知道。之前同学在刷好像都没买到
<yunfan> kandu: 好人并不是好事
<tenzu> yunfan: 不要这么一针见血
<yunfan> kandu: 最好是当别人的坏人 和死人 千万别当好人
<tenzu> lainme: 哦了，我再等等看
<onlylove_> 其实我也有强迫症
<yunfan> tenzu: 你虽然见血了 我的却不是针
<kandu> yunfan, onlylove_: 我改改，有担当的好壕
<onlylove_> kandu: 丫丫的，我准备明年买P7的
<yunfan> 是干爹 哈哈
<yunfan> onlylove_: 明年又有新的出来了
<tenzu> yunfan: 呸
<onlylove_> kandu: 不过索尼那个机器不错，买了不赔，毕竟索尼已经退出中国市场了
<tenzu> onlylove_: 被茸茸毒害了还是自己有想法？
<onlylove_> kandu: 换句话说，Z3应该是末代产品了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我想买个可升级的  国内华为的质量不错 但是一般都不让刷rom 很讨厌
<onlylove_> tenzu: 我玩过aron的机器，还成
<onlylove_> tenzu: 毕竟比骚尼便宜不是
<onlylove_> tenzu: 有钱我也想买骚尼
<tenzu> onlylove_: 我也是摸过他的之后才觉得好顶赞
<onlylove_> yunfan: 可以刷的啊，粗粮
<yunfan> onlylove_: 小米的我不觉得有啥好的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 可以刷
<yunfan> 倒是魅族的最近那个不错
<tenzu> onlylove_: ascend P
<yunfan> 但是华为的我最欣赏那质量
<tenzu> onlylove_: ascend P7对么？
<onlylove_> tenzu: 是的
<tenzu> 我以为前面是mate，之前搞错了
<yunfan> tenzu: mate 2那个续航不错啊  早上我发过个评测
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 【分享】Ubuntu常见问题解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466123 【分享】Ubuntu常见问题解决办法 　　 1. 先装XP，再装Ubuntu，但在启动时Grub选项中没有“XP”? 　　方法一：在Grub界面按“c”进入命令行，然后依次输入下面命令： 　　(1) root (hd0, 1)　　//这个根
<^k^>  ─> 据具体的安装，可能不同 　　(2) chainloader +1 　　(3) boot 　　方法二：在启动Ubunt后，通过下面方式进行修 …
<tenzu> yunfan: 没关注过mate
<O0XX> freeflying: ihg卡有啥好处？
<yunfan> tenzu: ascend mate 2 通话30小时  浏览网页16小时
<yunfan> 应该够我拿来作运维机了 是4G的
<yunfan> 可惜不能双卡双待 要不然就完美了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你早上那个明明是moto
<onlylove_> yunfan: 和huawei有半毛钱关系啊
<tenzu> yunfan: 还是感觉木有P7强啊
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你都不仔细看的  他新闻是moto的  但是给的报表里 moto是老二 排第一的就是 华为那个机器
<yunfan> tenzu: 哦 p7续航更牛？
<tenzu> yunfan: mate续航牛，我是说系统啊神马的其他东东
<onlylove_> yunfan: 啥，里面还有料？我就看了下title
<yunfan> tenzu: p7系统咋了?
<yunfan> onlylove_: 哼哼 不仔细啊
<jusss> onlylove_: 小米能随便刷吗
<tenzu> yunfan: 详细对比了一下p7和mate2，顺便看了看mate7，于是决定坐等肾6+降价
<onlylove_> jusss: 我就知道小米貌似是放开root的，或者是可以刷
<onlylove_> tenzu: 你才是土豪吧……
<yunfan> tenzu: 你这个叫兽
<jusss> onlylove_: 驱动不提供也不行呀
<yunfan> onlylove_: 小米怎么放开root了？ 我同事的小米就没root 装不了xpose
<onlylove_> yunfan: 反正小米放开了点东西，不是root就是随便刷
<tenzu> onlylove_: 那几个壕才是真的壕，尤其是要在帝都买房的那个
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我记得小米有个miui的移植教程
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你试过再来跟我说
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我对小米的东西没兴趣
<onlylove_> yunfan: 求伯君走了，金山被雷军带坏了
<O0XX> iMadper: 那个ihg金卡有啥用？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 至于联想是不是被柳传志带坏的我不知道，反正杨元庆没办法了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那你手上用的是什么机器
<onlylove_> yunfan: oppo
<yunfan> onlylove_: vivo? 这个牛啊 我这种鬼地方 都见到个oppo的专卖
<onlylove_> yunfan: vivo是vivo oppo是oppo
<yunfan> vivo不是oppo出的？
<onlylove_> yunfan: oppo更像是bbk的一个全资子公司的样子，都说oppo是BBK出的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 但是是不是，我反正不知道，我知道的是，tp-link fast mercury这仨路由器是一家的
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 卡神
<O0XX> freeflying: 卡神
<O0XX> freeflying: 卡神出来回答我的问题啊
<imtxc> O0XX: freeflying 卡神的那卡是世界卡，估计他也不知道金卡能做啥
<jusss> onlylove_: 都一周了，爱存不存还是没给我消息卡批不批 擦
<lainme> 8G内存不够用了……
<imtxc> lainme: 来看看乃都用啥程序
<imtxc> 这都能用完
<jusss> onlylove_: http://twitter.com/C810_0/status/534281055696478208/photo/1
<lainme> imtxc: 3维数值模拟
 * imtxc 后悔问问题了
<lainme> 没16G看来是动不了了
 * imtxc 打脸了，看不懂人说啥。。。。
<onlylove_> jusss: 才一周，招行第一次拖了我15天加周末17
<maplebeats> onlylove_: 干什么
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 买爪机，刚蓝莓回复了
<maplebeats> onlylove_: 切
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 你切毛线啊，你当我这种穷孩子，能和你鹅厂比？
<freeflying> O0XX: 啥
<chongwis`> onlylove_: 鹅厂有什么典故？
<onlylove_> 好多人不管年终奖准备离职
<freeflying> happyaron: debian里对docker这些新技术支持如何
<onlylove_> chongwis`: 十美分 tencent 就是鹅厂，如果你觉得鹅厂穷，看下小马哥
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽，x230的掌托开始gezhigezhi响了，球破
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<chongwis`> onlylove_: 原来是企鹅厂啊……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 过几天就好了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 怎么说？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我的就是
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 好吧……
<happyaron> freeflying: 不了解
<chongwis`> 晚上夜深人静才会听到，不过久了就没有感觉，应该是习惯了，或是习惯不晚睡～～～～～～
<chongwis`> gfrog:
<ShaMoon> How to change the Nickname?
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 配置JAVA环境时出现“export: command not found” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466125 依照网上的教程http://www.cnblogs.com/fnng/archive/2013/01/30/2883815.html 在修改环境变量这一步时，在用terminal执行. /etc/environment出现错误 过程如下 Code: atlas@Idea /u/java> source /etc/environment fish: Unknown command
<^k^>  ─> “source” No command 'source' found, did you mean:  Command 'gource' from package 'gource' (universe) source: command not found atlas@Ide …
<freeflying> gfrog: 换水果吧，小黑的品质已然没节操了
<imtxc> 啥？
<imtxc> 有掌托不叫的 x230？
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 老司机上线了啊？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 乖
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 老菊居
<freeflying> alvin_rxg: arch安装时支持无线了吗
<chongwis`> imtxc: 什么叫老死机和老句句
<chongwis`> freeflying: 支持，看你的网卡支持没有
<freeflying> chongwis`: arch的installer还是简陋的那种？
<imtxc> iMadper`: O0XX emacs 里面怎么实现 vim 里面那样把代码里面的注释行自动 fold
<lainme> freeflying: 连那个都没了。现在是chroot
<nyfair> imtxc: 越来越烂
<iMadper`> imtxc: 没用过. 我一般都是fold代码, 只看注释
<imtxc> freeflying: 比以前更简陋了
<happyaron> freeflying: X1 carbon 还是很赞啊
<chongwis`> lainme: 铃音姐姐……
<nyfair> imtxc: 当年还没有破烂systemd，那个时候archlinux的安装还有个ncurse写的图形界面
<onlylove_> lainme: 不一直是chroot么？之前不是么？
<lainme> onlylove_: 之前有个installer
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛姐，如果apparmor和selinux一定要用一个，用哪个
<happyaron> qiao: 首席 ^^
<imtxc> 之前有installer 的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我开始装arch的时候已经是chroot了和gentoo一样  cc lainme
<nyfair> happyaron: 问首席
<freeflying> happyaron: 还是apparmor吧，至少管理起来方便些
<chongwis`> freeflying: 有 installer，没有 chroot 好，安装中，断电了还可以进去慢慢搞
<imtxc> iMadper`: 这不行啊
 * nyfair 自从用上了win8.1，混身清爽
<happyaron> nyfair: 好的
 * nyfair 去他妈的archlinux
<hamo> nyfair: 老锯菊
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯我也在琢磨。。
<imtxc> iMadper`: 一、我写代码没有注释，要是再折叠代码，就成了空文件了 二、我要把别人用google翻译写的注释和过时了很多年的注释折起来。。。。
<imtxc> nyfair: 老锯菊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu进入系统提示检查磁盘发现错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466126 进入紫色ubuntu 滚动条界面 就提示，为/检查磁盘时错误。 按I忽略这些错误，按S跳过挂在，或者按M进行手动恢复。 因为是wubi安装，就算手动恢复也不知道挂在到哪里。 哪位大神碰到过这个
<^k^>  ─> 情况～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 boney1989 — 2014-11-18 14:49
<happyaron> 干脆俩都写了模块吧，爱用哪个用哪个
<onlylove_> happyaron: opensuse的netinstall一点也不好玩
<wzz_jane> 有人能介绍一下ubuntu的shell初始化文件么？我在home里找到了.profile和bashrc。可是没看到全局环境变量在哪里？我用的是ubuntu bourne shell
<onlylove_> happyaron: 和centos的一个熊样
<happyaron> onlylove_: 看来我不大需要找自恋姐要人了？
<happyaron> onlylove_: centos网络安装很方便啊
<onlylove_> happyaron: 哦，怎么说，centos至少可以纯文本装，opensuse那个死活要起个UI，而且，
<happyaron> wzz_jane: /etc/profile /etc/profile.d/*
<onlylove_> happyaron: 反正我不习惯centos那种输入repo具体位置的
<happyaron> onlylove_: 回我大debian吧
<onlylove_> happyaron: 每次装centos都要先查repo位置
<happyaron> onlylove_: 弃暗投明吧
<onlylove_> happyaron: 哦，我弄个live的再玩玩
<onlylove_> happyaron: 弃暗投明毛，你们先把systemd那事闹明白再说
<happyaron> onlylove_: 早就闹完了啊
<happyaron> onlylove_: 默认systemd
<lainme> onlylove_: 来我arch，弃明投暗
<happyaron> lainme: 来我debian吧，才是正路
<onlylove_> lainme: 我还想多活一会儿
<imtxc> 欽定了  systemd 了？
<happyaron> 都定挺长时间了
<lainme> onlylove_: 哪有那么容易死。好好活了2年了
<wzz_jane> 多谢
<happyaron> testing 全新安装的话直接就是systemd
<chongwis`> 来我大 gentoo，然后软件装在 docker 的 arch 里，最省事
<happyaron> chongwis`: openrc扶不起的阿斗啊
<chongwis`> happyaron: 可以 systemd
<freeflying> chongwis`: arch的iso时Hybrid得不
<happyaron> chongwis`: gentoo里感觉systemd总是二等公民啊
<chongwis`> happyaron: 完美迁移
<happyaron> alternative
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴总你不是换mac了么。。
<chongwis`> freeflying: 我是在 vbox 里面装 arch，然后放 docker 里面的……gentoo 的双显卡几年前弄的，不能动态切换，只能在 bios 里面禁止一张，然后就没有折腾过。
<freeflying> happyaron: 我又不是一台机器啊
<onlylove_> happyaron: systemd管得太多了，而且我对那作者有意见
<happyaron> freeflying: 不想折腾真心就debian吧
<happyaron> onlylove_: 那你周末本应听我传教的
<chongwis`> mac 没有右 ctrl 或可以代替的，就是右边要 alt ctrl，用 emacs 心好痛啊。
<freeflying> happyaron: debian里的arm64现在谁在porting
<onlylove_> happyaron: 让pulseaudio和avahi去死，systemd可以留下
<happyaron> freeflying: wookey
<chongwis`> onlylove_: 你各种痛恨啊……
<onlylove_> chongwis`: 你被坑过没
<happyaron> chongwis`: pa不错的
<happyaron> onlylove_: pa不错的
<onlylove_> chongwis`: 你被坑过就知道了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我tmd因为这个电脑好久不出声
<happyaron> onlylove_: 呗jackd和oss4坑过你才知道pa的好
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我还没被这俩坑过
<onlylove_> happyaron: 至少别的不能用的时候oss能有，可惜不能混音
<happyaron> onlylove_: 当年我都折腾一圈了，最后明白pa存在的价值
<happyaron> onlylove_: oss4内置混音啊哥
<chongwis`> onlylove_: 我觉得 pulseaudio 挺好啊，用过后就直接 use 标记上了。
<happyaron> onlylove_: 当年alsa不内置
<freeflying> happyaron: arm的员工啊，现在派到我司干活
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我不知道啊，两个程序不能同时出声啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯，我跟那小老头share过room。。
<onlylove_> happyaron: 难道我当年没搞明白？
<happyaron> onlylove_: alsa不能混音，所以pa出来给alsa混。当时oss4比这俩先进，也开源了，但错过了时机。
<happyaron> onlylove_: 后来alsa能了，但大家还是决定pa的混音更适合generic usage
<onlylove_> happyaron: 哦，那就是了，alsa不能混
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我记不住，反正有个不能混的
<chongwis`> happyaron: oss 听名字挺开源的样子～～～
<freeflying> happyaron: lol
<onlylove_> happyaron: 或者就是我设置的问题
<happyaron> onlylove_: jackd 要求RT内核，并且对很多程序有要求，一直lock着音频设备，所以专业人事才去搞
<freeflying> happyaron: 我要是重申请DD靠谱不
<onlylove_> chongwis`: oss有段时间闹闭源，把自己搞死了
<gfrog> freeflying: 木钱，变房奴了
<freeflying> gfrog: 谁让你搞那么多的房子了 lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 有用的话就申呗，现在比我那年代要快不少了
<onlylove_> gfrog: 房叔？
<happyaron> gfrog: 房壕蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 莫造谣啊，叔儿
<freeflying> happyaron: 现在咋申请
<happyaron> freeflying: nm.debian.org 在线申请
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Debian New Member Front Desk (@ debian.org)
<onlylove_> happyaron: 是不是pa要装一堆一堆一堆的东西来着？
<chongwis`> gfrog: 壕墅基蛙- -
<happyaron> onlylove_: 没啊
<gfrog> chongwis`: 木墅，屌丝房
<onlylove_> happyaron: 那就是debian自己的依赖的问题了，我记得quassel还要装vlc
<onlylove_> happyaron: 反正……不爽
<gfrog> freeflying: adam_magic_pack 卧槽，这周他们又去米帝high去了……
<happyaron> onlylove_: 没啥不爽的，坑王的东西真心不错
<happyaron> gfrog: 谁
<gfrog> freeflying: 我怎么感脚这些人整年都在满天飞呢
<onlylove_> happyaron: 都叫坑王了……
<gfrog> happyaron: CDO各位总
<freeflying> gfrog: 所以说贵司爽啊，我都打算回去了
<chongwis`> 装上 vlc，谁都不爽，快进，进 5s 卡 3s，搞啥呢
<happyaron> gfrog: 嗯
<gfrog> freeflying: 来撒
<happyaron> freeflying: foundations那职位好像foka在申
<gfrog> freeflying: 有架构师职位open啊
<onlylove_> chongwis`: 哦，不是这个，我还是用vlc的，但是我的问题是，我要装的是quassel，和vlc有啥关系
<happyaron> freeflying: 然后cjwaston去搞launchpad了
<freeflying> gfrog: 快推荐我啊，你有1k哦
<happyaron> freeflying: 我来推荐
<freeflying> happyaron: cj还能呆下去啊，奇葩
<happyaron> freeflying: 不在foundations了
<freeflying> gfrog: 再过半年，有职位就推荐我吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕要回归了
<freeflying> gfrog: 羡慕你们能到处旅游啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 卧槽，我去湾湾被坑死了，以后再也不想出差了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 脱袜子总是喷坑王，你把这个搞坏了，你把那个搞坏了，最后还不负责打扫，那最后坑王eat his own dog food了没
<happyaron> onlylove_: RH给他吃了
<happyaron> onlylove_: 脱袜子骂他就是想让RH多干点活
<chongwis`> onlylove_: 坑王是谁，能揭露下吗？
<onlylove_> chongwis`: systemd avahi pulseaudio
<onlylove_> chongwis`: 这是坑王挖的三个大坑
<onlylove_> chongwis`: 保管你掉进去就爬不出
<chongwis`> onlylove_: 瞬间明白了，谢谢～～～
<imtxc> ......
<happyaron> onlylove_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/presentations/20141116/systemd_intro_v2.pdf
<^k^> ⇪ ti: PeopleUbuntuCom - Ubuntu Wiki
<imtxc> happyaron: 乃要去哪里洗脑
<happyaron> imtxc: 洗完了已经
<liudong> .
<imtxc> happyaron: 人生赢家啊
<freeflying> happyaron: vivid里也完全systemd了？
<happyaron> imtxc: 啥。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 没切呢，cj走了steve自己估计还要折腾段时间
<iMadper`> systemd多好的东西啊
<onlylove_> iMadper`: systemd是单行线，去了就回不来 cc hap
<onlylove_> happyaron: ^^
<iMadper`> onlylove_: 用了systemd一年多, 现在在用upstart
<gfrog> happyaron: 人生赢家啊
<iMadper`> onlylove_: 我还是觉得systemd设计的好.
<happyaron> gfrog: 怎么就赢家了。。你们黑得也太没节操了房叔
<onlylove_> iMadper`: 设计好和实现好是两码事
<happyaron> onlylove_: 实现也不错
<iMadper`> onlylove_: 实现也挺好啊.
<happyaron> iMadper`: 入我debian门吧，你就能用systemd了
<iMadper`> happyaron: 毛线, 我arch时代就随便用systemd了
<chongwis`> happyaron: 你为何一直在搞 debian 宣传，= =
<chongwis`> happyaron: 高级黑吗，= =
<happyaron> iMadper`: 你现在不是在用ubuntu么
<iMadper`> chongwis`: happyaron 是世界知名的debian developer啊
<happyaron> chongwis`: 入我debian门吧
<happyaron> iMadper`: 不要黑我
<onlylove_> chongwis`: 人是官方人士
<iMadper`> happyaron: 昂, 等项目结束了之后, 我就拿新笔记本装arch
<happyaron> iMadper`: 麻蛋
<chongwis`> 哦，居然是世界级的，不好意思，刚眼睛闪了，马上把电脑格了，装 debian
<happyaron> nnd...
<happyaron> 不带这么黑的。。。
<iMadper`> chongwis`: 你要是 debian项目的领导者, 你也会跟 happyaron 一样宣传debian了
<imtxc> chongwis`: happyaron 是世界知名的debian developer啊
<happyaron> 阿西我还是避一避吧
<chongwis`> iMadper`: 我错了，马上去装 debian
<chongwis`> imtxc: 是世界著名的 debian loader
<chongwis`> happyaron: 原谅我的无知，我现在就是 debian 的脑残粉了
<happyaron> chongwis`: 您黑得更高级了啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 我也是 debian 的脑残粉
<happyaron> ...
<gfrog> happyaron: 等明儿就印debian文化衫去
<freeflying> happyaron: 现在还要人advocate啊
<chongwis`> happyaron: 啥，你为何要为难奴家，为难你的超级粉丝～～～
<imtxc> debian 大法好
<happyaron> freeflying: 我来advocate你就可以
<chongwis`> imtxc: 退 !debian 保平安
<imtxc> happyaron: 求老司机带路，怎么成为dd
<imtxc> freeflying: …………
<imtxc> freeflying: ^^
<freeflying> imtxc: 我也不是
 * adam_magic_pack 来个sed老司机!!!\
 * adam_magic_pack 来个sed老司机!!!\
 * adam_magic_pack 来个sed老司机!!!
 * adam_magic_pack 来个sed老司机!!! 帮我读懂sed -r -e 's/[^\+]*\.([^\.]+(\+.*)?$$)/\1/'
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你不就是 sed 小能手么
<nyfair> 煤老板发话了
<freeflying> happyaron: debian里的lxc现在支持得如何
<nyfair> 你们快上
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我看懂了一大半, 累
<happyaron> freeflying: 不知道
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 为毛有俩$$
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: Makefile里的
 * adam_magic_pack 来个sed老司机!!! 帮我读懂sed -r -e 's/[^\+]*\.([^\.]+(\+.*)?$)/\1/'
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: sed用/做分割最恶心了
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 我一般用 : 或者 =
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: sed最恶心了
<freeflying> happyaron: am manager没一个中国人啊
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 匹配这里的\1, 我只要\1的开头数字部分
<freeflying> happyaron: 话说foka现在咋想去要去C社了呢
<roylez> freeflying: 哪里有个foka？
 * onlylove_ 看 sed看吐了
 * adam_magic_pack 虽然我可以再|sed一遍...
<freeflying> roylez: 你不认识
<roylez> freeflying: 不认识
<happyaron> freeflying: 没中国人
<happyaron> freeflying: 他好像要回加国了
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: sed我一般也不会用 -re ，跟太多版本的sed不兼容了
<freeflying> happyaron: 俩孩的爹了，香港不是养孩的好地啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 不认识
<lainme> adam_magic_pack: 你要匹配什么
<freeflying> O0XX: 你丫又申请了啥高端卡啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 薅了i白么？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没
<adam_magic_pack> lainme: 等我再想想, 我能把那个匹配条件总结出来也就自己写出来了 =,= 多谢囡囡
<ypwong> freeflying, foka 回加拿大了，他想去C社？
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 阿当你这事不应该找神么
<freeflying> ypwong: aron说得，我好久没跟他联络了
<onlylove_> yunfan: selenium可以模拟键盘复制粘贴不
 * adam_magic_pack 算了, 不修了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 理论上可以 但是实际上还要系统支持黏贴板
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你那个是想灭掉注释吧
<onlylove_> yunfan: http://www.tuicool.com/articles/ZNFZra
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ Selenium WebDriver如何模拟复制和粘贴 - 推酷
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我就找到这么一篇靠谱的，真对度娘无语了
<yunfan> 不对 是 patch
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 你要修啥？坏了买新的
<ypwong> happyaron: Debian 大法好！ lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 7.7里支持zfs不
<onlylove_> 能不学轮子调调么 happyaron
<happyaron> freeflying: 还在ftp master那卡着呢
<happyaron> ypwong: lol
<happyaron> onlylove_: ?
<ypwong> happyaron, 周日去哪演讲了？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 我是上海电机学院的联网必须netkeeper,难道只能买路由器吗。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466127 我是上海电机学院的联网必须netkeeper,难道只能买路由器吗。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangjian96 — 2014-11-18 15:55
<happyaron> ypwong: 到suse release party砸场去了，lol
<onlylove_> happyaron: 诶？上周末suse release?
<ypwong> 完全忘了这事
<ypwong> 不对啊，上上周吧？
<happyaron> onlylove_: opensuse
<onlylove_> 靠，在家睡了俩周了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我不care sles，没repo没软件
<onlylove_> 我说罗杰昨天给我提苏姐姐，还想他最近咋了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于samba共享ntfs格式盘符和双网卡聚合问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466128 最近想在linuxmint 17 xfce4环境下组一台NAS机。 有2T盘一个ntfs格式，直接插到了机上，通过samba作局域网共享 samba.png 用win可以看到，但不能进入，权限问题 改fstab fstab.png 还是不
 * imtxc 我靠，见鬼
 * imtxc 在 google 上不知道搜啥，搜到 http://i4.xitek.cn/forum/pics/201408/6562/656223/656223_1407078270.jpg 这张图，看了半天
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你是钟馗啊
<imtxc> 然后点开一看，发现这链接居然是我发到频道里面的。。。。
<onlylove_> imtxc: 很久前看过啊
<imtxc> onlylove_: 对啊………… 为啥刚才让我又看到这张图了
<jzp113> 这个人是谁啊
<jzp113> 蛮好看的
<imtxc> jzp113: P, onlylove_ 说这妹子腿了脸都不行
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> 一般吧
<jzp113> 看腿蛮长的
<imtxc> 2014/08/04/ 我居然一点印象都没有了
<onlylove_> jzp113: 我记得我当时说，这妹子腿上被蚊子咬了
<jzp113> 我发现了
<jzp113> O0XX, 在吗
<O0XX> jzp113: ?
<jzp113> O0XX, 那天那个问题解决了
<O0XX> jzp113: 怎么搞定的？
<jzp113> O0XX 模拟登录的
<jzp113> 它有个验证码机制,不许要访问一次验证码的页面使session发生改变
<jzp113> 为了放置爆破做的
<O0XX> jzp113:赞
<O0XX> jzp113: 也就是说咱们的流程没问题
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3415443288
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 我读书少，弯弯的纪录片骗我！_demonophobia吧_百度贴吧
<jzp113> O0XX, 流程少了一步
<jzp113> O0XX, 没分析清楚.首先要get网页获得checknode 然后在访问验证码页面使session发生改变.最后再模拟登录
<O0XX> jzp113: 明白了
<jzp113> O0XX, 没看认真
<jzp113> O0XX, 再耐心点分析就找出来.
<archl> 这里已经是大叔群了。黑了。
<O0XX> jzp113:也对，就差验证码这里没考虑了
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 求助--双系统的启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466129 笔记本一台，装的是Xubuntu 14.04 + Windows 7 启动的时候，若选择启动xubuntu会黑屏一阵才能正常启动系统，时间不等，一分到五分钟不等，硬盘等才这段时间不亮。 启动Windows很正常，不存在此问题。 搞不懂是
<^k^>  ─> 个什么情况？困惑。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zacp — 2014-11-18 16:19
<jzp113> O0XX, 搞了半天了.微信平台快完成了
<onlylove_> archl: 正太你好，正太再见
<O0XX> jzp113: 哈哈哈
<O0XX> jzp113: 没事，多一个电脑访问的接口也好
<jzp113> O0XX, 写了个鸡肋.功能很强大.但是没人用
<onlylove_> 为毛我下的是Gnome的livecd……其实我更愿意试用suse的kde
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿我放弃apparmor了
<happyaron> freeflying: 升级上基本不可维护啊
<freeflying> happyaron: wireless firmware在哪个包里？
<O0XX> iMadper: 推荐给你个手机套 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/68496261jw1emf7heoiszj20dq0abwgv.jpg
<onlylove_> firmware-nonfree?
<happyaron> freeflying: firmware-*
<iMadper> O0XX: 药不能停
<happyaron> freeflying: 有些被分出去了，自己aptitude看看
<happyaron> freeflying: firmware-linux firmware-atheros firmware-ralink firmware-realtek
<freeflying> happyaron: intel的呢
<happyaron> freeflying: firmware-linux 里如果没有，那就没有了
<happyaron> freeflying: 啊 firmware-realtek
<happyaron> firmware-iwlwifi
<happyaron> 着急粘错了，上面这个
 * happyaron 事实证明猫猫家的安全确实做得好
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 我们拿到机器第一步, 关掉selinux
<iMadper> happyaron: 后来我们收到一个内部邮件, selinux team让大家不要关掉selinux...
<imtxc> iMadper: haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/303443 这货怎么样
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新低价：PNY 必恩威 Turbo 128GB U盘（USB3.0、100MB/s写入） $34.99+$2.11（约￥230）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<iMadper> imtxc: 我看到很多次了, 我觉得很赞. 但是没试过啊
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1100730-1-1.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 难得一见的美帝出品，PNY Turbo USB 3.0闪盘 128GB - 硬件Show - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<chongwis`> iMadper: 普及下 selinux 对于桌面用户的意义
<imtxc> iMadper: 要不要一起买个？
<iMadper> chongwis`: 我自己都是拿到机器就关, 你觉得我会认为他有意义? 倒是android上比较有意义
<imtxc> 需要个U盘来着
<onlylove_> iMadper: 不关掉selinux不就是和自己过不去么
<iMadper> onlylove_: selinux用来限制行为什么的, 还是挺好的.
<iMadper> onlylove_: 有些, 不用selinux就做不到.
<iMadper> onlylove_: 不过我用不到...
<chongwis`> iMadper: 不是有邮件教育，总有说什么好处吧
<iMadper> chongwis`: 没读. 笑了笑就给关了
<imtxc> 貌似没有挂绳子的地方
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥主控? 是mlc还是tlc啊?
<imtxc> 好像是 mlc
<imtxc> 没细看
<happyaron> iMadper: http://stopdisablingselinux.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Stop Disabling SELinux
<freeflying> imtxc: 这两天从google play安装东西咋老不能下完呢
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~
<chongwis`> happyaron: 来，大 debian loader 来给我们长话短说普及下 selinux 是如何拯救 debian，拯救世界的。
<iMadper> chongwis`: 大字用错了. 是小.
<onlylove_> chongwis`: selinux好像还没在debian上实现？忘了，反正如果是有，也是最近的事情，squeeze上没
<chongwis`> iMadper: 大人名察秋毫
<imtxc> freeflying: 你今天在 apple store 安装的东西，都下载不下来。。。。。
<imtxc> cc iMadper gfrog ^^
<iMadper> chongwis`: happyaron 很年轻的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没问题啊.
<imtxc> iMadper: 扯
<happyaron> chongwis`: 拯救不了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你装一个 app 试试？
<freeflying> imtxc: 为啥
<imtxc> 不知道哇
<onlylove_> iMadper: assembled in USA不是made in USA
<imtxc> chongwis`: happyaron 是一位年轻的 dd
<iMadper> onlylove_: 啥?
<chongwis`> i
<imtxc> chongwis`: 以后主动叫他小dd
<iMadper> imtxc: 升级算不算?
<imtxc> iMadper: 算
<happyaron> imtxc: 妹子壕不带这样的
<chongwis`> iMadper: 我知道 aron 很小
<iMadper> imtxc: 那我成功升级了百度av播放器
<imtxc> ………………
<imtxc> 这么牛呢？
<iMadper> chongwis`: 所以要叫小dd
<happyaron> iMadper: 妹子壕不带这样的
<iMadper> imtxc: 微信电话本也升级了
<iMadper> happyaron: :-/
<imtxc> iMadper: 啥，ios 里面能用微信电话本？
<imtxc> iMadper: 不需要越狱么
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥? android难道也能用?
<iMadper> imtxc: 不需要啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 能用来代替拨号程序？
<chongwis`> happyaron: 小dd，我错了，原谅很傻很天真的我吧= =
<iMadper> imtxc: 能, 但是不好用.
<imtxc> 那你还装
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41916  去昆山杜克大学吧
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 昆山杜克大学可以直接登录Facebook和Twitter
<imtxc> 现在好像正常了？
<imtxc> 对了，我的 x230 装的 arch 从来就没有 sleep 之后成功醒来过， 求指点 ...  cc gfrog
<imtxc> cc felixonmars ^^
<gfrog> imtxc: 换ubuntu cc adam_magic_pack
<gfrog> imtxc: 换ubuntu cc adam_magic_pack iMadper
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没启用.
<iMadper> imtxc: 不好用.
<felixonmars> 不知道, 我没用过 sleep
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 每天关机麻烦
<iMadper> imtxc: 按电源键起不来?
<iMadper> imtxc: hang了? panic了?
<felixonmars> imtxc: 等等, 你也是妹子壕!?
<imtxc> iMadper: 起来之后不是这有问题就那有问题
<kandu> imtxc: resume 的 hook 写上了?
<imtxc> felixonmars: P，别听他们黑
<imtxc> kandu: 啥
<felixonmars> 小 dd 说的呢...
<onlylove_> felixonmars: 反应太迟钝
<cherrot> imtxc, 换ubuntu cc imtxc happyaron adam_magic_pack
<kandu> imtxc: /etc/mkinitcpio.conf
<imtxc> felixonmars: 他是因为我们揭穿了他频道第一壕的身份造谣的
<felixonmars> 频道第一壕?!
<onlylove_> felixonmars: 好像有那么一说
<cherrot> felixonmars, 块和我一起拜频道首壕 happyaron
<felixonmars> happyaron: 求包养
<kandu> imtxc: hook 加上 resume 重建开机时挂载的那啥 initram
<imtxc> felixonmars: 是的，频道第一
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴叔儿救我
<happyaron> freeflying: 这帮人又拜上了
<kandu> imtxc: arch 就这样 lvm 休眠什么的都还得自己改配置
<O0XX> happyaron: 四大洲携5d3漫游妹纸矩菊
<tryit> kandu, arch gentoo都需要自己配置
<imtxc> iMadper: 微信电话本想访问我的通讯录，丫要干嘛
<tryit> kandu, 可以自己配置，而且必须……
<kandu> tryit: 我现在都懒了，只爱用 debian old stable
<imtxc> 哦，微信上面没提醒
<imtxc> 安卓上面没提醒
<tryit> kandu, 除了gentoo，我使用最久的就是debian了
<kandu> tryit: 我也用了很久的 gentoo
<tryit> kandu, ...
<onlylove_> imtxc: 微信电话本不访问你的通讯录才不正常
<imtxc> onlylove_: 这货不能输电话号码拨号啊
<kandu> tryit: 而且看过 suse 的 rpm 补丁，给加可选依赖的那个提议
<kandu> tryit: 比了一圈, netbsd 最好。debian 最实际
<onlylove_> imtxc: 不访问的意思是，我已经知道你的电话本了
<imtxc> 也对
<imtxc> 算了，看起来没啥功能
<imtxc> 卸载
<tryit> kandu, 我现在的要求是只要能干活就行，尽量少折腾
<happyaron> tryit: +10086
<felixonmars> happyaron: 冰天雪地果体360度拜超级宇宙无敌之霹雳小dd!
<tryit> kandu, 有时间了把apt的那套东西搞透了就行了
<fazhou> 有人用android5.0了么
<felixonmars> fazhou: 我还在等 cm..
<palomino|exhaust> 用了 fazhou
<happyaron> freeflying: 求猴叔儿解救啊
<felixonmars> happyaron: 乃一般不是会全频道拜个遍的么(
<happyaron> felixonmars: 反过来我受不了啊
 * happyaron cry cry cry
<fazhou> palomino|exhaust: 什么机型？
<felixonmars> happyaron: 这是好事啊, 乃应该全部接下来, 然后作为频道偶像永远活在我们的心中
<palomino|exhaust> nexus5+nexus10 fazhou
<kandu> happyaron: 拜哈皮。万能的哈皮啊，保佑我以后生个女儿吧
<imtxc> felixonmars: dd被反攻了
<imtxc> felixonmars: 被频道里面的流氓团伙给攻击了
<felixonmars> imtxc: 这样啊...
<felixonmars> 果然我们应该排除杂念地用心来表达对 aron 巨巨的膜拜之情吗...
<fazhou> palomino|exhaust: 电信能不能刷
<palomino|exhaust> ?_?
<palomino|exhaust> 啥电信
<felixonmars> 听说要 hack
<fazhou> palomino|exhaust: e...在哪个论坛下载d刷机包。。。。
<palomino|exhaust> 在google官方下的...
<fazhou> 哦。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我连微信都不让访问我的通讯录
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以我没有启用微信电话本
<nyfair> palomino|exhaust: 煤老板煤老板
<chongwis`> 大家都在对 aron 膜拜，是我来晚了吗
<palomino|exhaust> 不姓煤!
<onlylove_> kandu: 为啥想生个女儿呢？
 * palomino|exhaust 低调膜拜 happyaron 
<onlylove_> palomino|exhaust: 真低调
<nyfair> kandu: 岳父尼豪
<FredYuan> 低调
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41925
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 联发科引领廉价智能手机热潮
<O0XX> palomino|exhaust: 破煤老板
 * yunfan 刚才想到个跟交通有关的创业  就是头疼没钱买图床流量
<palomino|exhaust> = = O0XX
<O0XX> yunfan: 提供图床
<O0XX> yunfan:啥价吧
<FredYuan> palomino|exhaust 。。
<kandu> onlylove_: 我是男的，自然觉得女的比男的好看呀
<kandu> nyfair: 这得求哈皮的
<onlylove_> kandu: 我倒是觉得无所谓，不过可惜没本事让他们当二代了
<onlylove_> kandu: 不过我目前的问题是，先找到孩子他妈再说
<onlylove_> yunfan: 果然，考了驾照就有了和交通有关的想法了
<kandu> onlylove_: 可怜的 onlylove_, 同病相怜
<iMadper> yunfan: 提供图床, 啥价吧
<yunfan> O0XX: 你看看又拍的价格
<yunfan> onlylove_: 因为我是个认真的人  学了驾校以后发现马路上太他妈危险了
<onlylove_> 靠 imadper跑了
<archl> 谁知道如何快速取出 android 最近添加的联系人
<onlylove_> 发现opensuse默认的grub2也是装在根分区的
<onlylove_> 觉得opensuse的livecd安装略坑
<onlylove_> 等下下载完整安装盘去
<kandu> onlylove_: 是要在开始时选好地方的。不像 debian 安装，最后才选位置
<kandu> onlylove_: 一不注意，就错过了
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 壕，据说那个在github上跟我吵架的湾湾零时政府的站长做变性手术后毁容了？
<nyfair> g0v.tw
<nyfair> http://g0v.tw
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ err: no title
<onlylove_> kandu: 不不不，是这样的，grub2装根分区会报错，说this is a BAD idea
<onlylove_> kandu: 想要装根分区，只能用 -force
<kandu> onlylove_: 我弄错了。默认是装磁盘的吧，应该不是分区里
<onlylove_> kandu: opensuse默认貌似是分区
<kandu> onlylove_: 可能我记错了
<onlylove_> kandu: 默认btrfs，我怎么觉得opensuse在吓唬我，虽然我觉得btrfs不错
<onlylove_> kandu: 知道suse的delta镜像是作甚的不
<onlylove_> http://www.oschina.net/translate/introducing-visual-studio-s-emulator-for-android
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 介绍 Visual Studio 的 Android 模拟器 - 技术翻译 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove_> 果然微软的这个模拟器是x86的……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 竟然还在……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 啦啦啦
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: C社竟然有3天假期，碉堡了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: N久之前发的邮件了
<onlylove_> gfrog: 什么假期？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你能不能好好看看...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 根本没时间看这些邮件
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 我15年17天年假外加3天过年期间白给的假期
<gfrog> onlylove_: C社给的免费假
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 下午看房子去了, 这周围没一居 =,= 只能两居了 sigh
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 买了？
<onlylove_> 你们怎么都那么多假期
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 租 租 租, 但是还没定
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 买了算了，租毛
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没资格, 没钱
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你要搬去哪？
<gfrog> onlylove_: 是 adam_magic_pack 们
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 公司附近
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<onlylove_> http://www.techug.com/understanding-coutom-feedback-like-a-expert
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 搬望京
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 【幽默】像专家那样理解客户需求 | 程序师
<ThisTusooa> ] echo *;
<kandu> onlylove_: 没听说过
<onlylove_> kandu: 我看opensuse的镜像里面有这么个东西
<onlylove_> kandu: 不知道作啥用的
<onlylove_> 下班下班
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/08/Cg-4V1I2q0qIXSrSAABhMzMAUFsAALrGgNNRCsAAGFL508.jpg 旁边一傻B我又不认识他,他怎么老跟着我呢
<ThisTusooa> 没我笑点高。
<imtxc> ......
<imtxc> 租两居，壕
<pocoyo> 有人在吗？
<pocoyo> 没人？
<roylez> pocoyo: 毛事
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要是买pny的u盘, 给我带一个
<tryit> iMadper, 请教个问题
<tryit> iMadper, ((u8 *)saddr)[2] ^= 1; /* change the third octet (class C) */
<iMadper> tryit: 稍等, 在忙
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  20:51
<tryit> iMadper, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1849803 ，上面的saddr就是这个数据结构中的，struct iphdr是指ip首部
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 基于Ubuntu的elementary OS美化 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466131 安装plank主题 sudo apt-get install elementary-plank-themes 安装更多壁纸 sudo apt-get install elementary-wallpaper-collection 安装成功后在设置里设置 统计信息: 发表于 由 kevino — 2014-11-18 20:54
<felixonmars> happyaron: 喵, 晚上来拜见菊苣
<liudong> 。
<iMadper> tryit: 刚在忙, 我先看看.
<iMadper> tryit: 问题是啥?
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:02
<iMadper> tryit: 感觉这个代码没有难以理解的部分啊
<tryit> iMadper, ((u8 *)saddr)[2] ^= 1 ，与1异或的效果是……？
<ThisTusooa> ] echo *;
<zhou_> zhou
<zhou_> hello
<^k^> zhou_:点点点.  21:04
<zhou_> 第一次用
<zhou_> 有人吗
<ThisTusooa> 没。
 * zhou_ 
<zhou_> 我这是见鬼了吗
<ThisTusooa> 是的。
<tryit> iMadper, 哦
<tryit> iMadper, 我想复杂了……
<zhou_> 我不是很懂，，irc是什么，，
<iMadper> tryit: 昂?
<zhou_> 就是感觉很高端，，
<iMadper> zhou_: 错觉
<tryit> iMadper, 就是将192.168.0.*转换成192.168.1.*，或者反过来
<iMadper> tryit: 哦...  ...
<zhou_> 命令行聊天感觉 很酷
<iMadper> tryit: 你都这么高端了...
<ThisTusooa> 没Emacs酷。
<tryit> iMadper, ……虚拟网卡驱动程序
<zhou_> vim 酷
<iMadper> ThisTusooa: 兔嫂
<iMadper> ThisTusooa: 加了个前缀差点儿没认出你来
<tryit> iMadper, 虚拟了2个网卡，赋值2个不同的网段，驱动的效果是让他们互相能ping通
<iMadper> tryit: 太高端, 一到网络, 我就完全不懂了...
<tryit> iMadper, 我问你之前，想的是，任意两个网段，用^1就能达到效果，……我想复杂了……
<iMadper> tryit: 昂. 我以为你问语法呢... 因为你只给了一行代码, 问我语义真是太难为我了...
<tryit> iMadper, 嗯嗯
<zhou_> s
<sida> ls
<tryit> iMadper, 对照《TCP/IP详解》第一卷，看协议头啥的，概念清清楚楚
<sida> whois tryit
<ThisTusooa> sida: 学得很快
<sida> ....
<ThisTusooa> 一下就学到了我的精髓啊
<iMadper> tryit: 以前看过第一卷
<tryit> sida, 我就是我 是颜色不一样的烟火……
<sida> 我还不会用，，
<tryit> sida, 表问我是谁……
<tryit> iMadper, 我很早很早之前就看过第一卷，稀里糊涂
<ShaMoon> 有没有人在git建博客的啊?
<ThisTusooa> 很多。
<tryit> ShaMoon, http://funexploit.github.io/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Welcome to funexploit’s documentation! — funexploit 1.0 documentation
<ShaMoon> 我想知道怎么push到gh-pages ?
<iMadper> g++编译真是慢到爆啊，不就是预处理之后有8万行的充满了模板的cpp文件吗，VC++只需要十几秒就好了，g++都过去10分钟了还没搞定。 <-   赞.
<iMadper> vs真是完美的ide. 可惜不跨平台啊
<ThisTusooa> ShaMoon: ] git push origin HEAD
<ShaMoon> tryit, 请问博客的文章是要push到gh-pages分支里面吧?
<ThisTusooa> 未必。
<tryit> ShaMoon, 自己随便建一个就行
<tryit> ShaMoon, 看github的帮助文档
<ShaMoon> ThisTusooa, 你这句的意思是说把当前的本地分支push到远程分支吧?
<roylez> iMadper: https://github.com/mapmeld/profanity65
<^k^> ⇪ t: mapmeld/profanity65 · GitHub
<ThisTusooa> 是的。
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<ShaMoon> ThisTusooa, 请问你的远程仓库是有两人个分支吗?master和gh-pages ?
<iMadper> roylez: 用不到啊.
<tryit> roylez, 你为啥起床那么早……
<ThisTusooa> ] git branch
<ThisTusooa> * master
<roylez> tryit: 电脑5.55自己唤醒
<tryit> roylez, faint……
<tryit> roylez, 我早晨起来给孩儿冲奶粉……
<ShaMoon> ThisTusooa, 这个的意思是说你现在的本地分支是master啊.
<roylez> tryit: good
<ThisTusooa> 只有一master。
<tryit> roylez, 我以为时差不一样呢……
<roylez> tryit: 你在哪里？
<ShaMoon> 那你远程的分支呢?也只有一个master吗?
<ThisTusooa> 是的。
<hoxily> jusss: 晚上好
<tryit> roylez, 当然是国内了
<ShaMoon> 哦.
<roylez> tryit: 我问你国内哪里
<ThisTusooa> 在帐号之下立一仓库名曰「---.github.io」的，其中---是GitHub用户名。
<tryit> roylez, 郑州地区
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* GitHub Pages (@ github.com *FROM* github.io)
<roylez> tryit: 远了点....估计我不会过去吃烩面了
<tryit> roylez, ...
<jusss> hoxily: 好
<pocoyo> roylez: windows 远程连接 linux 桌面 真是麻烦
<pocoyo> 得要死啊
<roylez> pocoyo: 我一般用 rxdp？或许是这个名字
<onlylove> 提问，为啥要远程连接linux桌面
 * ThisTusooa 只试过用 Android 连接的。
<roylez> pocoyo: 兼容 Windows rdesktop，你懂的
<iMadper> vnc啊... 跨平台性这么好...
 * O0XX zan
<pocoyo> roylez: 受不了了 服务器 还是割了装 windows 2003 server 算了
 * O0XX 而且不会掉线
<lainme> vnc不是很慢么
<roylez> pocoyo: 重装Windows才是要命呢
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早啊
<iMadper> lainme: vnc简直完美, 没有网都不会掉线
<lainme> roylez: 主席早
<pocoyo> roylez: 装了个 ubuntu server 12.04 吧  桌面不知道咋用的 gnome 3  死活连不上 最后 装了个x11vnc 还行勉强连上了 太麻烦
<roylez> lainme: 有好事不？
<O0XX> roylez: 主聚菊席早
<roylez> iMadper: 帽子借用下
<iMadper> O0XX: 偶擦, 怎么还会有chromium内部渲染问题报出bug来? 咱qa管的太多了吧?
<lainme> roylez: 换了新办公室，有可以打开的窗户。教授待遇
<O0XX> iMadper: 正常...
<iMadper> roylez: 黑帽子不能外借啊....
<pocoyo> roylez: rxdp 也装了 不行  只显示一个大X  什么都没有
<iMadper> roylez: 魔法师的魔力都在里面呢
<roylez> lainme: 我那时候一直有窗户
<iMadper> O0XX: nnnd, 这tm怎么修啊
<lainme> roylez: 我校多数房间没窗
<roylez> lainme: 没办法，hkust就只有一栋楼
<O0XX> iMadper: 想想办法找出硬件的问题推给hwe
<pocoyo> roylez: 这些闲置的服务器都能干点啥
<iMadper> happyaron: 那个, 上次遇到的chromium开发, 那个哥, 怎么称呼啊?
<hoxily> jzp113: 找到了？
<iMadper> O0XX: 交给ue好了
<roylez> pocoyo: 垫起来当桌子，打牌用
<lainme> roylez: 现在三栋了。商学院独立出去了，高等研究院也有自己的
<pocoyo> 今晚人很齐啊
<pocoyo> roylez: 在机房呢 噪音太大
<onlylove> 服务器在哪啊，不行x11 forwarding啊
<jzp113> 额 今天看到海报强奸企鹅
<pocoyo> onlylove: 刚才连 还真见有 disable forwarding  真受不了
<onlylove> 还有啊，linux服务器装啥X
<jzp113> 大家知道五胡乱华的历史吗?
<iMadper> jzp113: 明天来了问 yunfan
<roylez> lainme: 商学院啊.....你们学校唯一我看中的是无敌海景，想跳的话比较方便
<pocoyo> onlylove: 你说的也对  不过想多开点虚拟机
<pocoyo> onlylove: linux服务器 能干点啥 没有X 我连下个片都没法预览
<ThisTusooa> 。。。
<roylez> pocoyo: mplayer不是有 fb 的 vo 么
<pocoyo> 算了不耽误时间了  装2003f 去 还能在睡觉前下点片子
 * roylez 睡觉，困
<ThisTusooa> 似乎确曾看见过libcaca的。
<pocoyo> roylez: 别这么早啊
<ThisTusooa> 只是没见得用的起来过。
<onlylove> pocoyo: linux服务器不能干活，还是装freeBSD吧，人今天刚收到100W刀的捐款
<pocoyo> onlylove: 装什么都行 主要没人捐款啊
<gDD> 我想找回我的用户名
<gDD> forum.ubuntu.org.cn的gD
<onlylove> pocoyo: 我给你个可能不会卡的办法，装ESXi，然后用vcclient连接
<jusss> onlylove: 看成了freeUSD
<onlylove> jusss: 鱼唇
<iMadper> http://news.smzdm.com/p/7057  <-- 偶擦
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 诺记再现江湖：诺基亚 发布 N1 平板电脑 搭载Android系统中国首发_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买
<iMadper> type c
<yuzhiguo> 终于找到一个有汉字的
<iMadper> yuzhiguo: 有汉子的? 你喜欢汉子? 给你推荐 imtxc
<yuzhiguo> 不喜欢汉子
<yuzhiguo> 喜欢妹子
<ThisTusooa> 。
<O0XX> iMadper: 来一个吧
<yuzhiguo> 右侧的列表是当前在线的人吗
<freeflying> happyaron: fcitx-fronted-qt5居然有zenity
<freeflying> 依赖
<happyaron> iMadper: chad miller
<happyaron> freeflying: 没有
<happyaron> freeflying: im-config有
<happyaron> freeflying: Recommends，你可以给换成dialog
<yunfan> iMadper: 要问什么?
<iMadper> O0XX: 啥?
<iMadper> happyaron: 赞!
<O0XX> iMadper: 你发的那个
<iMadper> yunfan: jzp113 问五胡乱华的历史
<O0XX> iMadper: 买一个吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 我是想买啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 好赞啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 找几本魏晋南北朝的历史看下就是了  而且其实有六胡
<li_lee> 为什么find /home/li/ -ctime 0 |grep 'grub' >$name
<O0XX> iMadper: 明天先给我玩玩firefox平板
<yunfan> 五胡十六国只是一种说法而已
<yunfan> 当时有二十多政权
<li_lee> 是不对的
<O0XX> yunfan: 赞炬菊
<iMadper> O0XX: 明天下班我才能拿到...
<yunfan> O0XX: 这段刚好我熟
<iMadper> O0XX: 到你手里, 怎么也得后天了
<freeflying> happyaron: aptitude默认咋装recommends了
<O0XX> iMadper: 那就后天吧..
<happyaron> freeflying: 一直都装
<happyaron> freeflying: 而且吧，现在输入法这边不装recommends会有问题。
<freeflying> happyaron: 这么傻
<happyaron> freeflying: 因为我们觉得关Recommends的人自己有能力解决依赖关系导致的问题
<O0XX> happyaron: 赞小d㠪巪
<ThisTusooa>  :em20  :em20  :em20
<yunfan> 晚上这里也挺热闹啊
<happyaron> O0XX: 你是谁啊
<jzp113> iMadper, 你知道?
<happyaron> yunfan: 主要是有 iMadper 在
<O0XX> happyaron: 新人.
<jzp113> iMadper, 要看什么书啊
<O0XX> happyaron: 昨天朋友推荐加进来的
<O0XX> happyaron: 看他们都叫你小dd
<happyaron> ///
<iMadper> jzp113: 问 yunfan
<happyaron> ....
<happyaron> iMadper: hamo 真身是哪个
<iMadper> happyaron: jzp113
<yunfan> jzp113: 这种东西首先肯定是看正史了 今年上半年我就把晋书看了遍
<happyaron> iMadper: o
<yunfan> jzp113: 你对汉人部分没兴趣 可以直接跳后面看载记
<yunfan> jzp113: 然后去豆瓣找魏晋南北朝标签的历史论著看下  可以看看陈寅恪的
<yunfan> 还有 魏晋南北朝史论丛  还有个当代人田余庆写了个相关的著作 我忘记具体名字了
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> 好的
<jzp113> yunfan,书名是啥
<yunfan> jzp113: 搜作者名字吧  我忘记那个具体书名了
<yunfan> jzp113: 其实那段历史研究的人把三国时期也加进去的
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> 陈寅恪?
<jzp113> 魏晋南北朝史讲演录?
<freeflying> happyaron: 不安装不能工作，肯定要放依赖里去得
<happyaron> freeflying: 能工作，就是会有些感觉不是那么正常的问题
<O0XX> freeflying: 这种应该是，不安装不工作，但有替代的，一堆里装一个就
<O0XX> 行
<O0XX> freeflying: 所以就recommand随便一个
<jzp113> yunfan, 魏晋南北朝史讲演录?
<jzp113> yunfan,我对五胡乱华特别气愤
<yunfan> jzp113: 有一本东晋门阀政治
<freeflying> O0XX: it doesn't make sense, without any dependency, it will not work
<yunfan> jzp113: 这个你不用急着气氛 搞不好你祖上就有胡人血统
<jzp113> 我湖南的
<jzp113> 有可能是
<jzp113> 我好想了解这段历史
<yunfan> 你没看过新闻？ 广东就有个慕容村  他们是鲜卑后人
<yunfan> 所以说 没什么好讲的
<jzp113> yunfan, 魏晋南北朝史讲演录 这本可以吗
<yunfan> 何况周初曾经有过一次大入侵  我们这些所谓的汉人都不是土著人
<yunfan> 土著人不是死了就是被我们赶到更南方的中南半岛去了
<freeflying> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=426765
<^k^> ⇪ t: Issue 426765 - chromium - Save file dialog too large in OS X Yosemite - An open-source project to help move the web forward. - Google Project Hosting
<yunfan> 苗族古代生活在山东  现在被赶到南方各山地去了
<freeflying> O0XX: google这帮家伙连这个基本的bug都不修
<freeflying> NND
<O0XX> freeflying: Yosemite而已
<yunfan> 周人一开始在甘肃那 后来入住中原 还不是跟满清差不多
<O0XX> freeflying: 之前那个为了满足一个功能关掉ext2/3/4支持的bug
<zhou_> 我可以乱说话吗
<O0XX> freeflying: 不一样就关了么
<freeflying> O0XX: chrome自己得bug啊，人家其它的dialog都没这个resize的问题
<O0XX> freeflying: chrome现在是在所有平台用一套ui了吧？auru哪个？
<O0XX> freeflying: aura
<O0XX> freeflying:再说你居然在osx上用chrome,异端
<zhou_> yunfan 我不怎么会用
<freeflying> O0XX: 有些网站还只支持chrome啊，没帮
<freeflying> 办法
<O0XX> freeflying: 还有只支持chrome的？换firefox
<freeflying> O0XX: 比如我司的用的uberconference
<freeflying> O0XX: 人家只支持chrome
<O0XX> freeflying: 老外真NB，比我们的只支持IE还厉害
<freeflying> O0XX: 这家公司的funding里有Google的血液
<freeflying> O0XX: OP-NFV看了没
<O0XX> freeflying: 这又啥？
<freeflying> O0XX: Linux Foundation搞得高大上的东西
<O0XX> freeflying: nfv啥？
<O0XX> freeflying: 好吧...
<O0XX> freeflying: 又是虚拟化...
<tryit> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-4150561-1-2.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 几个Linux驱动面试题-驱动开发-ChinaUnix.net
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • find /home/li/ -ctime 0 |grep 'grub' >$name 为什么不对呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466133 如题，$name 这个变量为什么没有被赋予找到的那个文件的名称呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 873792861 — 2014-11-18 22:04
<yuzhewo> 诺基亚发平板了
<freeflying> O0XX: 我总觉着做云的最后都会被运营商搞得玩意干死
<freeflying> Home environment
<freeflying> ‒ L2 visibility to the home network
<freeflying> ‒ Smooth introduction of residential services
<freeflying> O0XX:  这个不错
<O0XX> freeflying: 国内是吧，毕竟资源都在运营商
<O0XX> freeflying:国外可能不一样，人家大公司说不准就自己搞个骨干网
<freeflying> O0XX: 去年ONS上有篇paper做类似的
<freeflying> O0XX: 国外一样，这些公司跟运营商玩，还不玩死你，资源都在他们手上
<O0XX> freeflying: 那就像redhat一样..纯提供技术
<onlylove> freeflying: 不一样，google有钱了，可以自己买个ISP或者自己运营一个，国内有严格控制
<O0XX> freeflying: 帮别人赚钱
<onlylove> freeflying: 你有钱，把联通买下来看看
<onlylove> jzp113: 你要是对五胡乱华气氛，那忽必烈那帮人干的熊事和满清干的事情你更看不下，还有安史之乱什么的
<jzp113> 好的
<jzp113> onlylove, 这要看哪本书?
<onlylove> jzp113: 慢慢看好了，嘉定十日还是啥的历史事件
<kandu> hoxily: 我在萧山了，查了下，和你距离12个公交站
<onlylove> jzp113: 说起来安史之乱其实还是问题在张巡这个问题上，争议太大
<jzp113> 我现在准备看 五胡入华
<jzp113> 当当买几本书
<hoxily> kandu: 啊
<jzp113> onlylove 历史就是任人打扮的小姑娘
<jzp113> 这句话没错
<kandu> hoxily: 我先在酒店休息几天，到时候和你面基啊
<onlylove> jzp113: 不不不，胜利者书写历史
<onlylove> jzp113: 据说满清入关，明史修订了一百多年还是几百年
<jzp113> 但我想为什么历史书没讲
<onlylove> jzp113: 明朝一共三四百年的样子
<onlylove> jzp113: 为什么要讲
<jzp113> 看看高晓松讲的
<jzp113> 明粉什么的
<jzp113> yunfan,  不是说五胡入华还吃人吗
<freeflying> happyaron: splash咋搞
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 哪位好心人帮我看看这是怎么回事，wps卸载不掉 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466136 fsx@fsx-Vostro1310:~$ sudo apt-get remove wps-office [sudo] password for fsx: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: The package wps-office needs to be reinstalled,
<^k^>  ─> but I can't find an archive for it. 系统是kubuntu最新版 统计信息: 发表于 由 fanshouxiang — 2014-11-18 22:32
<freeflying> O0XX: 键盘背光咋整
<O0XX> freeflying: 啥？
<freeflying> O0XX: 键盘的背光咋控制 linux下
<O0XX> freeflying:mac的？
<O0XX> freeflying: 没用过啊
<freeflying> O0XX: samsung的
<O0XX> freeflying: 也没用过...
<O0XX> freeflying: 等明天问单单橘菊
<freeflying> O0XX: lol
<onlylove> jzp113: 张巡守城吃人
<jzp113> 是把老婆拿出来吃吧
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> jzp113: 你觉得就吃他老婆够用？
<jzp113> 开始是拿老婆出来吃吧
<jzp113> 吃人肉不是会全身这么死啊
<jzp113> onlylove,
<onlylove> jzp113: 当时就么啥能吃的，郭子仪还是谁，都么时间救援，然后旁边一群猪队友
<jzp113> 哈哈 历史看着有蛮有趣的
<onlylove> jzp113: 当时忘了谁说，要直取范阳，结果昏君不听，后来直接导致燕云十六州
<jzp113> 就是有点难读
<onlylove> jzp113: 燕云十六州，好像宋朝还是啥时候才收回来
<jzp113> onlylove, 不错啊看来这么多啊
<onlylove> jzp113: 历史总是螺旋形上升的
<onlylove> jzp113: 看过史书以后，确实这样
<jzp113> 不是说一战之前就是全世界暴打3个大帝国吗
<NoName> 大家好，怎么安装skype呢
<NoName> ubuntu 14.04 64位
<NoName> 没人啊//////
<onlylove> 爬墙下安装包
<onlylove> 或者度娘搜索
<onlylove> 有deb包
<NoName> 不行啊 有个依赖无法解决
<onlylove> apt-get install -f
<NoName> skype : 依赖: skype-bin
<onlylove> 靠！
<NoName> 试过了 也不行 咋的？？
<onlylove> 卸载了
<onlylove> 下最新的
<jusss> onlylove: 电池后面写着输入限制电压4.2v，用5v输出的充电器会怎样
<onlylove> jusss: 坏到家烧了呗
<NoName> 哈哈
<jusss> onlylove: 我三星和zte的充电器全是5v输出，可是天语的电池输入是4.2v
<jusss> onlylove: 笔记本usb口的输出电压都是多少？
<onlylove> jusss: 别想多了USB的输出电压就是5
<onlylove> jusss: 和笔记本台式机没关系
<onlylove> jusss: USB规范就是5
<jusss> onlylove: 我擦，那天语公司是2b吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 标准全是5v，他自己搞毛4.2v呀
<onlylove> jusss: 别问我
<onlylove> jusss: 标准是5，但是实际可能不到
<onlylove> jusss: 天语这样做，是怕你充不上电
<jusss> onlylove: 这破手机一上午就没电了，重不到半小时就满了
<onlylove> jusss: 意思是4.2就能冲上
<onlylove> jusss: 很多USB口电压不够5的，苹果的设备插上都认不出新硬件
<jusss> onlylove: 我还考虑换电池呢，这么一说根本就没换电池必要
<onlylove> jusss: 特别是主机的前置USB插口
<jusss> onlylove: 唉，我还花钱买了后盖
<jusss> onlylove: 还想买电池
<onlylove> jusss: 我手机不知道啥时候没电了
<onlylove> jusss: 然后上班才发现
<onlylove> jusss: 我想买个双待的……
<jusss> onlylove: 6模17频双待？
<jusss> onlylove: 我看了小cm官方只支持米2
<NoName> tomcaroline@noname-pc:~/Download$ sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<NoName> Selecting previously unselected package skype.
<NoName> (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 302546 个文件和目录。)
<NoName> Preparing to unpack skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb ...
<NoName> Unpacking skype (4.3.0.37-1) ...
<NoName> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of skype:
<NoName>  skype 依赖于 libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.5.3)；然而：
<^k^> NoName:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<NoName>  skype 依赖于 libxv1；然而：
<NoName>   未安装软件包 libxv1:i386。
<NoName> dpkg: error processing package skype (--install):
<NoName>  依赖关系问题 - 仍未被配置
<NoName> Processing triggers for hicolor-icon-theme (0.13-1) ...
<jusss> onlylove: 我需要gms
<NoName> Processing triggers for gnome-menus (3.10.1-0ubuntu2) ...
<NoName> Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils (0.22-1ubuntu1) ...
<jusss> good job
<jusss> well done
<onlylove> 可怜的孩子被ban了因为问了个skype的问题
<onlylove> bot的权限太大
<alvin_rxg> qq 就是这样刷屏的
<ThisTusooa> ] echo *;
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-19
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 急急！求助，怎么修改tmpfs的大小， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466141 求助，现在tmpfs只有351M, 怎么修改他的大小 统计信息: 发表于 由 hdl1043948145 — 2014-11-18 23:47
<snpresent> 大家好
<^k^> snpresent:点点点.  08:19
<T-2000> ...
<roylez> T-2000: 变成马桶给我看看
<T-2000> roylez, 为何是马桶？
<roylez> T-2000: 早上马桶最有用了
<T-2000> roylez, 额，满肚子粪。。。
<roylez> T-2000: 您不是么？
<T-2000> roylez, 我已排空了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu14.10 关机一直卡在某个地方 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466142 每次关机之后都会卡在 [+5.38s] DEBUG: User /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User1000 added 然后等了半天也关不了机， PS:我是在VM下运行的ubuntu14.10,64位的 统计信息: 发表于 由 qianhaoq — 2014-11-19 8:41
<NoName> 。。。
<ShaMoon> 有没有twitter的hosts文件啊?想用客户端上twitter.
<ShaMoon> 或者有没有什么好方案啊?
<ShaMoon> 免费的方案. .
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41930
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 诺基亚推出Android平板N1和Z Launcher
<yunfan> onlylove: 微软版的 呵呵
<yunfan> onlylove: 老子拿到驾照了
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，看来时间也没等太久
<onlylove> 高仓健病逝了
<yunfan> onlylove: 嘿嘿
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个平板应该不是手机业务，我个人觉得应该是诺基亚版
<yunfan> onlylove: 他整个都被ms收购了   不过微软又开始走开源化道路了 搞不好会像ibm那样
<yunfan> 当年ibm也是恶名远扬的  结果现在人家对开源赞助特别多  比水果好多了
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个不是吧我记得诺基亚还有别的东西啊
<onlylove> yunfan: IBM的恶名远扬，该不是帮德国那事情吧
<luobo> luobo
<onlylove> http://ent.ifeng.com/a/20141118/40368930_0.shtml?_baidualading
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 高仓健已被亲人秘密下葬 前经纪公司发文悼念|高仓健|经纪公司_凤凰娱乐
<jusss> onlylove: 通信设备制造商
<jusss> blabla
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: jusss RainFlying 帮我点一下 多谢! http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1855214
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: iMadper dexterk felixonmars FJKong freeflying haroldwu 帮我用微信扫码点一下, 多谢! http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1855214
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 干嘛的?
<FJKong> what
<onlylove> jusss: 随便，反正诺基亚这件事，看出微软的本质，埃洛普就是一超级木马啊，直接搞死了诺基亚
<ashui> onlylove:诺基亚的平板是来刷存在感的，等跟微软协议一过，顺理成章做android手机去…………
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: huntxu lainme maplebeats ofan 帮我用微信扫码点一下, 多谢! http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1855214
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 没微信，别吵
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: FJKong 你点一下 我省20房租
<wangli> iMadper, onlylove  imtxc 早
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: done
<onlylove> wangli: 早
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 有个测试还用做嘛?
<FJKong> 行 退我10块就行
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: shuduo tenzu wangli yunfan 帮我用微信扫码点一下, 多谢! http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1855214
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 那个测试就是点一下确定而已
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 老乡!
<FJKong> 这不打了折了么
<wangli> adam_magic_pack, 我微信版本太低
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: done.
<adam_magic_pack> wangli: 扫码总有嘛...
<wangli> adam_magic_pack, qq还是以前那种java版本的
<adam_magic_pack> wangli: ....
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 她的是老一代的windows phone
<wangli> adam_magic_pack, 启动老半天  而且刷新巨慢
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 扫你妹
<adam_magic_pack> wangli: #ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1855214 帮忙点点
<shuduo> adam_magic_pack: 亲生朋友 +5元
<adam_magic_pack> shuduo: 思密达
 * adam_magic_pack 微信好友太少了....
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: 用微信扫 ？
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: 对
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: ok
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack 亚当叔，这是什么的二维码？
<adam_magic_pack> shuduo: 你的nick和我路由器SSID一样, neverland
 * qiao adam_magic_pack iMadper imtxc happyaron mikecao huntxu onlylove 壕们早～
<jusss> onlylove: 刷了个cm，小米便签装不上了，firefox也装不上了，自带的chrome不停的自动关闭，擦擦
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 微信扫一下, 我省点房租...
<iMadper> qiao: 早.
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 没装微信。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 刷回去
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我的是+10元
<shuduo> adam_magic_pack: neverlandrover 来加一下
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 这才是精生啊, 几块钱到处找人帮忙
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在感觉图形界面太恶心，找东西找半天找不到，
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你朋友遍布天下, 是不是最近半年不用房租了啊?
<iMadper> jus
<onlylove> jusss: 命令行改了更恶心
<onlylove> jusss: 你原来的命令不好使了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 搞满也就省一千多吧
<jusss> onlylove: 点开启ssh的图标点成了suspend直接挂起了
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 亲生朋友你好
<onlylove> jusss: 你又不知道新的是什么
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 教授好人
<iMadper> jusss: 你找个128g的sd卡, 然后拍3000张照片. 然后需要找其中的某一张, 不用图形界面你给我找找看?!
<onlylove> iMadper: 你小心他给你开framebuffer
<jusss> iMadper: 用文件的时间
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 以后个人信息泄露一律找你收费
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 只抓了昵称...
<iMadper> onlylove: 开framebuffer也不容易找, 缩略图容易很多嘛~
<iMadper> jusss: 你试过???!!!
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack 没微信咋办？
<onlylove> jusss: 别乱讲
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 骗人, 成天看你发微信截屏
<kandu> jusss: 你可放心反问，因为他也没试过 XD
<onlylove> RainFlying: 不扫，多简单
<jusss> iMadper: 这种可用用图形，我说的是用图标点程序很不好，我刚就点错了，还要在桌面上找图标的位置。
<iMadper> jusss: 别闹了, 3000张照片, 你能记下来每张的先后顺序就算你nb了, 能记住具体时间没可能
<jusss> 浪费时间，找图标
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 从别人那里来的
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 我用 Telegram 的。
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 骗子
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 没事儿 :)
<jusss> iMadper: 你不是我，你怎么知道我记不住呢
<kandu> iMadper: 以前 dos 下的看图软件，用着还行
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 既然是大神要求的，我装了一个微信扫了一下
<iMadper> jusss: 我不是你也知道你智商还不够个正常人
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 牛牛来微信扫一下 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1855214
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 我先装个微信.稍等
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 看你这么迫切，我就勉为其难的装个微信帮你扫一下吧 :)
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: jusss ... 真的假的
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: zeze
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 少年微信帮忙扫一下 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1855214
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 猴总!
 * tenzu 觉得阿当得到好处以后应该请扫码的人吃饭，每人请一顿
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 咱能有点节操不
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 穷没办法啊, 不帮也没问题的
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, ……
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 你杂也玩开这了……
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 从来不搞这些, 但是这次确实能省一千多块钱啊.... 还是有诱惑的
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: one hundred percent
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 少年你来了, 微信帮忙搞一下 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1855214
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 扫过了  你这个大坑爹啊 用我们信息来帮你登陆
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 写了只要头像和昵称
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, 早～
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 没有要别的权限
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 这两个我都不想给  我微信的头像是真实的
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: ... 他不抓...
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 这是你做的？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 不是
<yunfan> 我很想自己弄明白怎么手动生成二维码 这东西蛮好的
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, 哈哈  +5
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 二维码, 你本家py就有库
<cherrot> yunfan, 二维码很简单啊
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 多谢 :)
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我是说自己掌握其实现细节
<yunfan> cherrot: 讲二维码具体怎么生成的 我没看懂那文章  额
<yunfan> go pro多少钱一个?
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 那个库很简单, 你仔细看就应该没问题
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 下次去翻你牌子，你请我吃啥？
<cherrot> yunfan, 其实就是把一段信息编码成二维图像而已，有几个参数控制容错率等信息
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: ................... 大腰子
<onlylove> yunfan: http://developer.51cto.com/art/201310/414082_all.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 二维码的生成细节和原理 - 51CTO.COM
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 管够？
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: ... 看是哪家
<cherrot> tenzu, 大腰子～～
<tenzu> cherrot: 你看出来他/她/它没诚意了吧？
<yunfan> cherrot: 草 你这说得是废话
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个比较好懂吧？
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 咱们的关系竟然是海枯石烂
<yunfan> onlylove: 我想搞个go pro那种东西来录制开车视频 告诉别人教练说的看点是看哪里
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 赞
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: gopro你得问 freeflying
<cherrot> tenzu, 对啊  管够应该是基本需求才对 cc adam_magic_pack
 * tenzu 觉得那就是一个基友测试页面
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 猴哥翻墙了？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 记得 freeflying 前几天和gfrog在讨论败 gopro
<jusss> onlylove: 这firefox for android释放速度好慢呀
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 想找人带个 129的那个入门的
<yunfan> 130*6 800快搞的定吧
<onlylove> jusss: 别和我说，我用firefox是没办法，别的浏览器太难用
<jusss> onlylove: 2个多月前nightly都到35了，怎么现在release的还是33.1
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 然后弄个矿工头灯那东西  把摄像头放灯那个位置
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得是6个周一次？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 话说你brix用的怎么样?
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 啊弹幕
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 来帮忙微信扫下, 10秒钟就搞定 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1855214
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 嘛玩意？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你中毒了？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 自如免房租的活动
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu server 14.04 网卡没有eth0，只有p2p1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466143 安装完ubuntu server 14.04后发现没有eth0网卡，而变成了p2p1，请问怎么改成eth0? 统计信息: 发表于 由 discovery10 — 2014-11-19 9:22
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我月底又要搬家, 漂泊啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: …… 你这么壕还跟屌丝抢这机会？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 买房撒
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 燕郊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没资格没钱
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 燕郊是河北，不看资格，说你没钱？ 谁信啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我有没有病... 买毛河北  能接受最远的也就是回龙观了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 总之帮忙扫扫
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 还是有钱……
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 放那里停灰 偶尔开起来是为了感受波音747发动的感觉
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 声音大? 那算了
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 不是你说起来 我都忘记他的名字了 brix
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 不是一般的大 是超级大  当然你只是看个电影不会的  gcc -j15我也试过 声音不算大  但是我上次开了20个chrome tab以后 那声音跟要爆炸一样的
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: gfrog 正在看mini主机, Intel系的都太丑了, 尤其那个电源适配器, 特别丑
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 主要还是我工作必须开win机器上qq 不然我就专门用那个小机器了
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: gfrog 只能等发家致富之后买Mac mini了
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, O了
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那不必啊  acer还有台湾另外一家后来都出了无风扇的
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: brix当然能装qq啊
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 价格也便宜
<onlylove> yunfan: 二维码原理有了，要不要试着搞一个小样看看？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 小的, intel NUC
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我拿那个机器装win 有点亏
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 但是电源适配器也丑
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 这个brix就是nuc
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 多谢!
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你……买mac mini还需要等发家致富？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 嗯 很扯淡的  尤其是那个坑爹的转换器 那么大  跟个6寸的手机一样
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 价格和Mac mini比也没优势, 因为还得自己买ssd和内存
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 要那玩意做甚
<jusss> onlylove: 我擦，firefox自己搞了个market然后可以在里面装twitter
<yunfan> jzp113: 五胡吃人 汉人也吃人嘛 看看唐末农民起义 直接公开吃呢
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我记得那东西也就5000块左右吧
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 每次看到我妈电脑一大堆的线, 一个嗡嗡响的主机就脑壳疼
<jusss> onlylove: 我装了之后现在手机有两个twitter了
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • UbuntuKylin 14.10 有线网络如何设置呀 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466145 新的笔记本上装了14.10 在网络链接里面设置了单位的ip，dns后，插上网线，有线链接1 以及以太网 都是灰色的， 不过用ifconfig看了以后，表明我的网卡驱动是装的。 在系统设置》网络》 里面看到 链接
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: mac mini 3000å¿«
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ä¹°imac
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那你错了 价格还是有可比的  mac mini 5k可是很低配的
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 而且mac mini就比较大了
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 最低配的3000
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 只不过下回一定要记住 fanless
<onlylove> yunfan: 5K高配好么
<jusss> onlylove: firefox的market里的twitter会不会只是个插件呀
<yunfan> 这种越小的机器 风扇扇叶越小 声音就越大
<yunfan> onlylove: 狗屁啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我妈只用Chrome和Skype, iMac用不上
<onlylove> jusss: 你问ff去，我不care，没twitter
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是跟他4k的比吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 我去翻翻
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你妈要买什么机器？ 我打算把老的chromebook给我妈用
<yunfan> 他单位发那个笔记本简直比我台式机还重
<yunfan> 是联想的一个烂机器
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 笔记本的话屏幕太小, 所以迷你主机自带wifi外加无线键鼠比较好
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那还要毛台式机，弄个chrome book足够
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我有个哥哥做保险的 他们上班也是只走网页  这些行业倒是可以使用chromebook
<onlylove> yunfan: 499 699 999
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 呵呵 笔记本主要是便携 再一个占地方小  像我的工作台 放台式机只能两台 放笔记本可以好多 还不乱
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 屏幕太小
 * yunfan 现在我桌子上有五台有键盘的机器
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我觉得这样太麻烦, 我只能接收一台电脑
 * adam_magic_pack 脑子不够使
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 其实我也没想好给我老爹办个啥电脑…… 现在用那个破奔四快不行了
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我从来没觉得屏幕要很大  你看电影用个平板都可以 为毛一定要屏幕大呢？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: Mac mini+显示器吧
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 老花眼
<yunfan> 我希望的是她性能过得去 然后续航一定要提升上来
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: yunfan 有没有模型笔记厚但是笔记轻的笔记本？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 和你不能比
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 人家搞摄影，mac mini的显卡怕是应付不过来
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: ^-+
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 模型?
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: p 我也近视呢 看文章都放大的
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 笔记本的壳
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 哦, 那是不行
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 母鸡
<yunfan> jusss: 你把中文组织好再来问我
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 壳厚，但是笔记轻
<jusss> 比较
<onlylove> jusss: 没可能
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 这全怪你上次是去欧洲  不然去北美可以给我带chromebook
<onlylove> jusss: 厚壳子都是ABS的
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<yunfan> onlylove: 笔记本无所谓啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 我那个三星的 chromebook就是塑料壳
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是还要轻薄
<yunfan> 还有以前那个ac100 那个外形我最喜欢  可惜现在没有卖的了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我那个chromebook跟mba一样轻薄 比他还轻
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不记得工程塑料有很轻的
<yunfan> onlylove: 两个都在我手边 我刚刚拿了下
<onlylove> yunfan: 人的第一个目标，壳子厚
<jusss> onlylove: 轻实在是太重要了对我来说
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是因为intel芯片的电池重  这个arm系的电池不重
<onlylove> yunfan: 你让 jusss用arm?你杀了他吧
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 翻到了去年的推，当时我就在看准系统
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 看来看去，发现上个网啥的树莓派足够了
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在是没有一天是不背着本的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 况且今年还有了更牛逼的香蕉派
<yunfan> onlylove: 我觉得可以的  他只是给肯德基打工 又没有人要求他用office qq
<onlylove> jusss: asus zen book
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我办公室有个dell的x86的thin pc, 我觉得很不错
<yunfan> 用树莓派那还不如弄个长续航的手机了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: nuc比那个还小一些吧.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 那个能顶nuc两个大小
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: x86可能还行, arm的那个简直就是垃圾
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 昂...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: nuc基本就是mac mini的一半大
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 给你个arm的thin pc玩玩?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 一会儿去淘宝买微信号...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 不要, 没兴趣
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞!
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我老板在评估x86那台装ubuntu
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: plymouth和systemd能不能同时用
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 兼容性好价格合适的话我就买一台
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞.
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: plymouth是什么, 可以吃么...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: dajia还有个项目可能是背景做呢.
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 真得从没碰过
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 靠你啦
<yunfan> iMadper: 你这个贱人
<iMadper> freeflying: plymouth留着有啥意义?
<jusss> onlylove: 超级本散热怎么样
<iMadper> yunfan: ??
<yunfan> iMadper: 敢骂arm垃圾
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<onlylove> jusss: 没问题啊
<freeflying> iMadper: boot splash啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在想要tp那种壳比较大，但是很轻的
 * gfrog coffee time
<freeflying> iMadper: 不喜欢机器启动时得verbose
<iMadper> yunfan: 昂.
<freeflying> gfrog: 啧啧
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ... ... ...
<yunfan> jusss: 买个手机+2万毫安的电池吧  再买个蓝牙键盘就行了
<yunfan> jusss: 再定个4G套餐
<iMadper> freeflying: 就为了这个啊... systemd的verbose很漂亮的~
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: +1
<jusss> yunfan: 那不能装yonyou u8 v12.0这个软件
<yunfan> iMadper: 我想知道systemd这种事件树的系统 有没有方便的管理工具
<yunfan> 我上过ubuntu的当 那个 upstart
<jusss> yunfan: 还有sql server 2k8
<iMadper> yunfan: 你想管理啥?
<yunfan>  美国飞思卡尔半导体公司试制出了150W级别的无线供电系统，并在“electronica 2014”上进行了展示。据该公司解说员介绍，该系统是最近刚做出来的，此次是第一次展出。可用来为工具的充电电池等充电……
<yunfan> jusss: fuck away
<gfrog> freeflying: 喝速溶要喝吐了，球推荐便宜咖啡机啊
 * adam_magic_pack WFH, 只能喝雀巢了
<yunfan> iMadper: 基本的 服务启动/停止/依赖修改 这种
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 哈哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog: jura micro 1
<jusss> iMadper: 既然systemd的作者这么不爽linus,为啥不自己拉一票子人去搞个内核
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 真的有喝锅底灰的感脚了
<iMadper> yunfan: 依赖修改不知道有没有办法 启动/停止 systemctl啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 比如有10个服务依赖我这个mount服务  那我肯定不能简单的只是停掉它  还得把后面的依赖服务挂到其他服务上吧
<iMadper> jusss: 你写个试试看.
<freeflying> gfrog: 子弹机后期成本太高
<jusss> iMadper: 我不是systemd的作者，没那个实力
<yunfan> iMadper: 还有 我肯定想查看到底有哪些服务在网络启动这里挂钩子 有些讨厌的钩子我想去掉
 * mikecao qiao  adam_magic_pack iMadper imtxc happyaron wangli  huntxu onlylove 壕们早～
<iMadper> yunfan: 那个写脚本得
<freeflying> gfrog: jura micro 1+奶泡机，还能做各种花式的
<yunfan> iMadper: 主要还是那个配置文件的格式烂 要是xml json之类的多方便
<iMadper> jusss: systemd的作者也没那个实力.
 * adam_magic_pack 我就喝喝美式了
<yunfan> 我自己扫一遍 在内存里建个树就行了
<iMadper> yunfan: 所以等你去写一个呢
<yunfan> iMadper: 我不会lex
<gfrog> freeflying: 这是乃那个机器嘛？
 * adam_magic_pack 在巴黎说要美式咖啡, 姑娘给我一杯浓缩和一杯凉水让我自己兑.....
<onlylove> gfrog: 别喝咖啡了，喝茶呗
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: lol，
<gfrog> onlylove: 受不了茶的涩涩的感觉
<freeflying> gfrog: 对
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 关键是凉水啊!
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕，我就不看了，太贵
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 本来就是这样
<onlylove> gfrog: 不涩啊，你不是说立顿吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 真心值得拥有
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我倾向热水...
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 不喜欢白咖啡吗？我感觉喝完咖啡整个脑袋都开始冒气了
<gfrog> onlylove: 多贵的茶我都能喝出涩味儿
<gfrog> freeflying: 价钱也真心好
<onlylove> gfrog: æ°´
<gfrog> onlylove: 谁有水锈味儿
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: freeflying 2.8欧的咖啡, 给0.4欧小费, 丢人么? 后来总感觉给零钱很尴尬
<gfrog> onlylove: 水有水锈味儿
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 白咖啡是渣渣
<yunfan> iMadper: 可以自己开个init服务
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 对了, 帮我看看我的加湿器关了没... 没关就帮忙关下
<yunfan> iMadper: 用 yaml 这种手写/机写都合适的格式
<gfrog> 在欧洲喝美式，丫能给你就不错了，lol
<wangli> mikecao, 早
<gfrog> 在欧洲喝美式，丫能给你就不错了，lol adam_magic_pack
<iMadper> yunfan: 跟我说没用啊, 你去fork一个systemd或者去提patch去
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: =,=
<freeflying> gfrog: 淘宝5k多点，我淘宝入了
<adam_magic_pack> 见过systemd作者Lennart两次, 本尊超级nice
<mikecao> 土豪们真早。。
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 关着呢
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: momo
<gfrog> freeflying: 有500块的型号推荐嘛
<freeflying> gfrog: 哪些真心不能用
<gfrog> freeflying: 我还是自己买个磨自己磨自己煮吧……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 便宜的你不如买手动的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我也这么想
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 法压壶什么的, 效果很好, bi格也高
<freeflying> gfrog: 那买冻干粉吧
<yunfan> iMadper: 不fork 重新写
<iMadper> yunfan: 赞. 等你写出来.
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不过现在厨房放不下这些行头…… 看来我只能继续忍着速溶了，妈蛋……
 * iMadper 觉得速溶咖啡最好喝... 星巴克, costa啥的太难喝了..
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 速溶也有好喝的, 例如雀巢金牌
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 两百克六十块钱的样子
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不喜欢里面加伴侣……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没有伴侣
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 擦，好吧…… 我知道你说哪个了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 雀巢醇品也能凑合... 纯黑咖啡, 我当时喝了三年醇品
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 这个是罐装的？ 有小包装么？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 好像有 不清楚
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 不过你最好试试先, 我快五年没喝过醇品了, 万一"珍珠翡翠白玉汤"....
<freeflying> gfrog: 月底来帝都可以来我这里试试
<freeflying> gfrog: jura micro 1 试完你会喜欢得
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 《大话操作系统——做坚实的工程实践派》(7) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466147 写操作系统内核需要了解一个具体计算平台的CPU，包括这个CPU里的寄存器和异常中断处理机制 jpg-ph-3.3-1.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 pdlenovo — 2014-11-19 11:01
<yunfan> 【6】澳大利亚向中国30岁以下年轻人开放打工度假签证
<yunfan> 据澳大利亚外交贸易部网站消息，中澳两国达成协议，澳大利亚已经行之多年的30岁以下年轻人打工度假签证WHA，将对中国年轻人开放。澳大利亚和中国已经完成了关于WHA的谈判，澳大利亚每年将向中国提供5000个打工签证名额。
<yunfan> 这个好啊
<yunfan> 打工签证
<luobo>  才5000个
<luobo> 随便一个学校的学生都差不多那么多人
<jzp113> ipv6
<jzp113> 速度快吗?
<luobo> ipv6，跟快关系很大吗？
<jzp113> 不知道耶,大的局域网
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 所谓我想找小包装看看
<gfrog> freeflying: 算了，试了也弄不起，太贵
<onlylove> 当当的慢递发飙了，两天就到了……
<jzp113> 校内网都是10g的
<onlylove> 以前都一周的
<jzp113> 速度都10m了
<onlylove> jzp113: 你网卡有万兆么
<cherrot> onlylove, 快跟我一起拜万兆网卡频道首壕 happyaron
<jzp113> onlylove, 木有
<gfrog> cherrot: 万兆网卡是啥频道？
<cherrot> gfrog, 万兆网卡 and 频道首壕  :D
<onlylove> gfrog: 断词有误
<gfrog> cherrot: onlylove 这样……
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.10 为什么打开exfat错误 以前在14.04可以用的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466148 Error mounting /dev/sdd1 at /media/work/新加卷1: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/sdd1" "/media/work/新加卷1"' exit
<^k^>  ─> ed with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat' 统计信息: 发表于 由 smallcsduck — 2014-11-19 11:12
 * O0XX 不是不让拜壕了么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，你的房子里部署有线网络了嘛？
<gfrog> O0XX: 别拜到猴总身上就好嘛，lol
<O0XX> gfrog: 买房了？
<gfrog> O0XX: 现在的房子想改造……
<gfrog> O0XX: wifi总断，不知道为啥……
<O0XX> gfrog: 你挡信号了
<O0XX> gfrog:正对着路由器坐
<O0XX> gfrog: 估计就不断了
<O0XX> gfrog: 不要背对着
<gfrog> O0XX: 艹，我躺着呢……
<O0XX> gfrog: 那就让电脑在你和路由器中间，别躺在电脑和路由器中间
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 走电线 不用改造
<freeflying> gfrog: 有，不过悲催的时百兆的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那天是谁强烈鄙视电力线猫来着……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 反正不是我
<gfrog> freeflying: 线不是超五类？ 超五类能勉强上千兆吧？
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 话说你家搬完了？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 还没签呢
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 又看见一个更近更大南向二楼的两居
<freeflying> gfrog: 很烂的线，而且还分了两根作电话线
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，真够节省的，lol
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<jusss> freeflying: amazon能直邮国内了吗
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 电信? 我以前电信就是分两根屏蔽线当电话线...
<O0XX> freeflying: 候总，你的世界卡是怎么免年费的啊？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 8芯双绞线分2组电话一组网络是当年以太网规范里定义好的
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 高级
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 但是到了百兆之后就不适用了
<O0XX> gfrog: 高级
<kandu> gfrog: 网络牛牛
<iMadper> gfrog: 高级
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: O0XX kandu iMadper ……
<O0XX> gfrog:网络巨菊
 * gfrog 10base-T/100base-T啥的，都忘光了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41932
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Chrome 39发布，64位版支持Mac OS X
<O0XX> onlylove: 机器人你好
<onlylove> O0XX: 智能人，来说下selenium如何模拟键盘ctrl v
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿 goodreader 在中国区1元冰点了？快抢
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 话说我用水果基本都用正版，换了安卓怎么都不想买play菜市场里的东西……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我用的也都是正版啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ssh软件你用哪家？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: juicessh 前段时间送的免费高级账号
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 碉堡了，现在还送不？
<iMadper> 我在线听歌都是正版的啊...
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 高级账号就多了个同步配置, 我还关了
<O0XX> onlylove: 说了我木有过...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 可以port forwarding
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你在play里买东西嘛？
<jusss> gfrog: connectbot
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 问题是我一共二十个app, 都是免费的, 买啥?
<gfrog> jusss: 这个略弱，功能键用起来麻烦
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 好吧……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: pdf拿啥看？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 爪机看毛的pdf
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 不买可以捐...你看人家whatsapp
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: ä¹°launcher8
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu kvm安装完之后跨局域网不能访问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466149 我在192.168.1.12这台机子上安装了一台centos6.5，然后用kvm安装了最新的ubuntu系统，在同一个网段的可以访问安装好的ubuntu系统，但是在另一个网段192.168.3.3就不能访问，但是连接同一网段的192.168.1
<^k^>  ─> .14的机器的centos没有问题，有遇到这个问题的吗？ 万分感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 wchbest — 2014-11-19 11:30
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 应急撒
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 前几天还给GNOME捐了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: dropbox和kindle都能打开pdf...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 邮件发来个pdf总想看看是啥
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 好吧……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: google drive也能开吧 虽然我没装
 * adam_magic_pack kindle也被我卸载了, 爪机看书累
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 那是因为你屏幕不够大
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 对
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 那是因为你屏幕不够大
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 买个7寸的吧
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 丢
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 那是因为你屏幕不够大
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那是因为你屏幕不够大
 * adam_magic_pack Ozzy Osbourne - Flying High Again
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 不能识别u盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466150 开始能打开u盘，我不小心选择了 从启动器删除 ，然后就不能识别u盘了 fdisk -l不能识别到u盘，不知道怎么找回那个启动器。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuwech — 2014-11-19 11:37
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你才20个软件？ 我爪机上现在就装了不止20个了……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我错了, 数了一下, 35个
<eexpress> 噶嘛蛋蛋
<eexpress> 有好玩的没
<gfrog> freeflying: iMadper http://www.iapps.im/single/27830
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 【深度冰点】中区一元 App 大合集（持续更新） - 爱应用
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣神
<eexpress> 最近咋没啥好玩的东西出来
<adam_magic_pack> eexpress: 坏人
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣神twitter的回复我基本都看不懂……
<eexpress> gfrog: 啥嘛。就一句你不懂。说那蜈蚣，是不。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 他说话蛮正常, 文字则是神思路
<O0XX> iMadper:  http://v2ex.com/t/145717
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 新店审核通过，凑双十一尾巴组个 GH60 for HHKB 团，全编程键盘码起很愉快~ - V2EX
<eexpress> 那是有本地特色的。你的确不懂。
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个很不错啊
<onlylove> O0XX: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<eexpress> 蛤蟆
<iMadper> gfrog: 之前有几个限免, 现在1块钱了....
<iMadper> O0XX: 买不起啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 肯定有浑水摸鱼的，跟双十一一样
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 嗯……
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩.
 * adam_magic_pack 求Meizu发布MX4 mini
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: mini5.1英寸
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ....
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 现在最小的mini都是5英寸的了.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 边框窄的话也没问题啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 比如, 小牛, 也叫mini, 就是5英寸的了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 那mx4其实也行
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 稍微, 等我手机坏吧
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 卸载掉艺龙后没快几天... 又慢了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 卸载陌陌就好了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 两年前一千块的手机, 难为它了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 没那玩儿
<eexpress> 没root吧。自启动的app一堆吧。 adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 真有那个心我就装"宠爱"了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 恩, 现在有专职约炮软件了.
<iMadper> O0XX: adam_magic_pack: ios的介绍里面直接写约炮
<eexpress> iMadper: line
<adam_magic_pack> eexpress: 两年前的低端啊
<kandu> nnd 吓死我了，整楼层到处电话响，接起说有火情，要立即撤离。闹半天是演习
<eexpress> adam_magic_pack: 你日入几万啊。
 * O0XX 宠爱，不错，我去下一个看看
<iMadper> O0XX: 行者
<O0XX> iMadper: 我就说所有互联网服务的最终目的都是约跑
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 你日人几万啊。
<iMadper> O0XX: 恩.
<adam_magic_pack> eexpress: 玩蛋去
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 还有你
<O0XX> iMadper: 不错啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 没意思.
<eexpress> O0XX: 小心约到 iMadper
<iMadper> O0XX: 上面都是职业妓女
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:老拒菊你果然厉害啊
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 全是外围里头, 简单直接
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我没装过 只是听说
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 小牛其实不错
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我又不电信 又不双卡
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 合适你
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 而且我又不牛, 没资格啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 价钱便宜啊，还是5寸
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你别当它是双卡就好撒
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 不着急, 等发家致富
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 昨天你老板打电话问我说怎么rmbp上装grub, 我说等我发家致富再研究....
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 感觉他好奇怪
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 怎么的?
 * O0XX 不错啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 今天打电话跟我说1周前解决掉的一个case…… 大哥根本没看这周的更新啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 貌似我得给他发周报了，不然大哥根本不知道我在做神马
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: iMadper http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1547518
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 评论才是本体【七十四期】 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: +10086 +10010 评论比文章本身好看多了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 不错啊，有些求留学的还不错，纯
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: .....
<adam_magic_pack> fracting: 来, 么么哒, 微信扫扫 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1855214
<O0XX> iMadper: 赚钱就要直接，反正都是为了约炮，就应该这么直接
<O0XX> iMadper: 拐来拐去大家都麻烦
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41933
<iMadper> O0XX: 对.
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Mozilla、思科和EFF将为网站免费提供SSL证书
<iMadper> O0XX: 说得好
<iMadper> O0XX: 弄个直接的吧
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  12:06
<onlylove>  曾经我以为我是只高冷的仙鹤。。。万万没想到我变成了只松鼠，感觉整个鼠都萌！萌！哒！
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 来, 微信扫扫 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1855214
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: vmware成天找我去做linux桌面是怎么个意思?
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 去啊
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 牛牛 帮忙 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1855214
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 不要
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: =,=
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 说明他们宠爱你啊
<adam_magic_pack> ....
<iMadper> 宠爱..
<huntxu> 寵幸？！
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你开始自动拉人刷微信了嘛？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没...
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 你應該對外宣稱，二維碼掃描下載蒼老師無碼合集
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 這樣才會有人掃
<huzoubache> 0,0
<gfrog> huntxu: 苍老师有步兵片么？
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: fifa 15 UT 玩不過電腦，屏幕太小老是按錯
<huntxu> gfrog: 要有還會有人掃？
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 刚看新闻编辑室第二集，这是 MAX？
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 渣渣
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 是max
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 看她突然有钱了, 很不适应
 * imtxc 膜拜五大洲宇宙中心无敌伞巨菊DD happyaron
 * huntxu 膜拜五大洲宇宙中心无敌伞巨菊DD happyaron
<imtxc> iMadper: 早啊 cc cherrot onlylove eexpress huntxu qiao wangli mikecao
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<huntxu> imtxc: 午
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我还是喜欢斯隆这个调调的
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 斯隆萌萌哒!
<imtxc> lol
<gfrog> huntxu: 好吧
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 超喜欢这个剧, 台词多, 信息量大, 里面每个角色都巨聪明
 * gfrog 膜拜五大洲宇宙中心驻场无敌伞巨菊DD happyaron
<chenshaoju> 又吃了肯德基，脂肪爆炸
<adam_magic_pack> 为什么你们都知道他巨菊..........................................
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: imtxc 说的
<adam_magic_pack> chenshaoju: 我还是比较羡慕你经常牛排
<huntxu> chenshaoju: shaojujuju
<adam_magic_pack> chenshaoju: 豪客来的牛排也要五十多一份啊
<adam_magic_pack> c
<adam_magic_pack> chenshaoju: 少举壕
<chenshaoju> adam_magic_pack: 我有大众点评优惠券。。。
<adam_magic_pack> chenshaoju: 算下来多少钱?
<chenshaoju>  adam_magic_pack: 50多吧。。。
<adam_magic_pack> chenshaoju: 壕
<chenshaoju>  adam_magic_pack: 我想吃就会去吃。。。
<adam_magic_pack> chenshaoju: 我准备自己煎牛排吃
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 谁有钱了  需要男炮友不？
<adam_magic_pack> 0_0
<imtxc> chenshaoju: 壕
<chenshaoju>  imtxc: 我好穷啊啊啊啊！！
<imtxc> 你穷得每天只能吃牛排了啊？ 少菊壕 chenshaoju
<chenshaoju> imtxc:  一周也就１次好嘛。。。
<gfrog> chenshaoju: 壕
 * adam_magic_pack 麻麻, 我上镜了
 * O0XX 饿
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 话说麦德龙有卖牛排的，回家锅煎一下就好
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 好像沃尔玛也有
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 嗯, shopping list里头有铸铁煎锅, 刀叉盘子, 黄油胡椒
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 你又要搬家了？
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 是啊...
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 煤老板煤老板
<yunfan> nyfair: 包租婆
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛!, 包养我
<yunfan> 包养婆
<freeflying> gfrog: 没啥有要的app
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 卧槽, 刚看到一个ID叫"唐伯虎添秋香" cc iMadper
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: vmware很多东西都要X
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 说起来，都是web的……
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 反正我搞不明白，这么说吧，vmware有部分产品有linux版，然后需要测试国际化
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ... ...
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 这也是我前几天搞的东西
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 铸铁煎锅…… 壕
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 找我的是client, display, video啥的 linux方向....
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 那就是client
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 买个 南部铁器 吧
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 打错字了, 舔
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 猎头吧？ 猎头都不知道那些玩意有啥区别
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: loginsigt啥的有linux client 的rpm和deb包
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我还接到过给联想打包rpm的职位的电话
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: @vmware.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: VMware Virtualization for Desktop & Server, Application, Public & Hybrid Clouds | United States (@ vmware.com)
<O0XX> gfrog: 这职位不错
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 不过这些人装的server都有X，用linux版的ff测试他们的东西
<gfrog> O0XX: ……
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我见过没有X的，除了VC和一些其他封装好的suse vm之外，没别的
<chenshaoju> test
<^k^> chenshaoju:点点点.  12:39
<wangli> iMadper, 早
 * adam_magic_pack 出门红烧肉
<onlylove> 想起一个笑话，老公对老婆说，老婆，北京有一个快递小伙子，一天送了200多个快递，最后猝死了。
<onlylove> 老婆说：哎呀，年纪轻轻的好可怜……
<onlylove> 老公偷偷看了一眼老婆的双十一网站：老婆，没有买卖，就没有杀害。
<jzp113> 哎
<jzp113> 服务器飞了
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐一款系统备份软件fsarchiver http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466151 在linux系统上，对整个系统进行备份的工具软件常见的有partimage和partclone。著名的专业分区备份软件再生龙（clonezilla）早先是基于partimage，现在看改成了partclone。其中的partimage传言已经放弃维护。 今天推
<freeflying> gfrog: 思科那个数据中心的认真你考完没
<gfrog> freeflying: 卧槽，好贵啊，不敢尝试啊，
<gfrog> freeflying: 培训费就要40k啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 你是壕啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 毛儿，房奴
<onlylove> gfrog: 房叔好
<freeflying> gfrog: 银行都不让我当啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 奴，不是叔
<gfrog> freeflying: 你是几套房的壕
<freeflying> gfrog: 我名下一套都没好不
<gfrog> freeflying: 那咋会不让你当呢？
<gfrog> freeflying: 第三套才不许贷款啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 一看我就穷屌,不贷给我
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 键盘背光咋开
<gfrog> freeflying: 谁信
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: thinkpad是fn+空格
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 我这三爽的有组合键，但不工作
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: acpi_listen 没东西
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: fn键大多都不是OS控制的
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我的tp也没东西出来, 但是背光好用
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 不是acpi事件吗
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 不是
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 妈蛋,我们天天忽悠人arm上要学x86, uefi+acpi 一统江湖
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: arm的历史包袱少
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 统个毛, 各家奇奇怪怪的东西多得很, 更别说那一大堆的workarounds了
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: arm没标准，自己喜欢怎么来就怎么来
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 少个毛,一堆做嵌入式的死磕DT
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: tp在bios里有驱动了吧？ 不需要OS响应
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 语音输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466154 最近在手机上使用讯飞输入法，讯飞输入法的语音输入做得非常好。包括了普通话模式和地方话模式（有俺滴河南话）。试用了几天，感觉已经达到了实用的地步。我就想啊，为什么在PC端，这个语音识别输入没
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 部分是硬件, 部分是bios, 部分是ec, 部分是驱动, 部分是acpi
<gfrog> freeflying: adam_magic_pack 安卓gmail客户端功能比ios的强大很多啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 会走到驱动和acpi里去嘛？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 哦，我只说键盘灯那部分
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: touchpad的行为能改不,比如向下划,scroll up
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 键盘灯不归OS
<onlylove> gfrog: acpi event我记得，有个专门的tp模块
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 能
<onlylove> gfrog: 当然不排除背光是硬开关
<gfrog> onlylove: 是有
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: check synclient
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 这是啥啊,我被 happyaron 忽悠的回KDE了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: Synaptics驱动的命令行接口, 可以定制很多东西
<onlylove> freeflying: 我记得能改……但是你这个就不清楚了，反正我改过右下角是右键
<onlylove> freeflying: 在synclient里面可以搞
<iorikyox> linux真不是一般的系统，设置系统时间，看了好几个文档，也没搞清楚所以然
<iorikyox> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata，搞成UTC
<iorikyox> 系统时间才正常……
<jusss`> onlylove: 50块钱耳机，求推荐，
<iorikyox> 看说明，应该设置成CTS-china standard time，但是我这里的CTS总是比UTC快8个小时
<slucx> 都是键盘里的板子搞的
<kandu> freeflying: 装上 kde-config-touchpad 后系统设置里面会多出配置项，不知能否改动
<jusss`> onlylove: http://item.jd.com/328325.html 这个用了2年现在经常一边响一边不响，等多转几次那个插头
<^k^> jusss`: ⇪ 【森海塞尔mx80】森海塞尔（Sennheiser） MX80 经典立体声耳塞【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<kandu> 我就配置了个双指模拟右键，边缘滑动模拟滚轮
<adam_magic_pack> syndaemon -i 1 -k -d &
<freeflying> kandu: 我要改的没有
<jusss`> adam_magic_pack: 不是synaptics的肿么办
<iorikyox> 截图留档http://imagebin.org/324178
<iorikyox> hwclock命令下的系统时间
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: iMadper O0XX 在办公室不
<iMadper> freeflying: 我在.
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我不在
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你都不在,那我不去了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我每周三不在office
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 偶像你不在我也不去了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 偶像你不在我也不去了
<chongwish> adam_magic_pack: 偶像你不在我也不去了
<adam_magic_pack> ......
<freeflying> O0XX: 其实有待机好的本子用linux也不错
<freeflying> O0XX: x86的待机都太挫了
<O0XX> freeflying: 你看mac
<O0XX> freeflying:现在也是x86了
<O0XX> freeflying: 待机就不错
<freeflying> O0XX: 为啥人家的待机能做那么好呢
<chongwish> O0XX: mac 待机很长啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 说白了，不是x86的问题
<freeflying> O0XX: 我现在 带电源出门都henshao
<freeflying> O0XX: 还是linux搓啊 cc adam_magic_pack
<O0XX> freeflying:对， 还是linux搓啊 cc adam_magic_pack
<chongwish> freeflying: mac 装 linux 也可以待机很长，但是问题是不开大软件和 flash，及各种 js 哗啦啦广告的网站
 * adam_magic_pack 我的x230待机蛮好的
<Swift1> aaa
<freeflying> chongwish: mac上装linux太蛋疼了
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你的x230不插电能多久
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 曾经早上去公司忘了插电, 下午四点半断电了....
<chongwish> freeflying: t440s 双电池 kde 上开 cantata 和 emacs 和 google chrome 8 小时还可以用呐，我无所求的。
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你的早上是11点之后好不,中午还出去吃饭一个小时
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 中午出去又不关电脑
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你知道rMBP能多久不,8个小时,还是高清屏
<chongwish> adam_magic_pack: 不关，只有电池会设置睡眠吧～～～
<freeflying> chongwish: 你那容量给rMBP是不是要用两天了
<jusss`> adam_magic_pack: 你的早上是11点之后好不,中午还出去吃饭四个小时
<Swift1> \q
<chongwish> freeflying: 知道，我隔壁的 rMBP 开了大概也 8小时，但是访问各种网站和开各种东西。
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你的早上是14点之后好不,中午还出去吃饭八个小时
<chongwish> freeflying: 唯一的差别就是，我用得张张靖靖，他用得很豪迈。
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我又不是超级本
<freeflying> chongwish: 对啊,我出门不带电源,不用n个的问题考虑省着yo
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你的x230跟我的rMBP没法拼性能吧
<O0XX> freeflying: 壕
<chongwish> freeflying: 求别打击，壕
<freeflying> O0XX: 嚎毛
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: t440s 3+6芯, 估计七个多小时也是没问题的
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 要看相同容量比啊
<chongwish> freeflying: rmbp 多大容量，我没看到，没法比，说不定是 6 + 10086 呢～～～
<freeflying> chongwish: 体积摆在这
<O0XX> freeflying: 也对，电池容量不一样还比较你这就是耍流氓啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 是相同容量啊, rmbp本来电池就大得多啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 不只3+6了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我的目前只能挺4小时左右
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你就扯吧
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 优化的是好, 但是没你想象的那么有优势
<chongwish> 大电池也可以做小，看 x1 的续航比 t440s 的 3+3还好
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 你可以去查.....
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你换个高清屏试试
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 好, 你对
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你又买rMBP了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 不用air了？
<chongwish> freeflying: rmpb 你能说下是几毫安时吗，我没看到容量啊
<imtxc> O0XX: 还是linux搓啊 cc adam_magic_pack
<O0XX> O0XX: 还是linux搓啊 cc adam_magic_pack
<gfrog> O0XX: 还是linux搓啊 cc adam_magic_pack
<freeflying> gfrog: 不一直是rMBP嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 竟然不是air
<gfrog> freeflying: 那MBP电池可以用10+小时？
<O0XX> freeflying: 话说10+个小时的话，出门就不用带电源了吧？
<freeflying> Charge Remaining (mAh):	6250
<freeflying> O0XX: 我现在都不带得
<freeflying> chongwish: 你的t430s多少了
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 有好事不？
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<freeflying> roylez: c社在找人
<roylez> freeflying: 找什么样的？
<freeflying> roylez: director
<roylez> freeflying: 滚
<freeflying> roylez: 你去试试
<roylez> freeflying: 丫开什么玩笑
<tryit> 终于，完成了一个简单的虚拟网卡驱动。。。   :-)
<onlylove> tryit: 恭喜牛牛往大牛的路上又进了一步
 * O0XX Battery 0: design capacity 4608 mAh, last full capacity 2716 mAh = 58%
<O0XX> roylez: 来吧，来了就当我老板
<gfrog> O0XX: 肿么看电池信息啊？
<tryit> onlylove, 同喜同喜
<chongwish> freeflying: POWER_SUPPLY_ENERGY_FULL_DESIGN=23200000
<O0XX> gfrog:acpi --everything
 * O0XX 我这个破电池是彻底完了
<gfrog> Battery 0: design capacity 4902 mAh, last full capacity 4326 mAh = 88%
<gfrog> O0XX: TP的电池完蛋的真快
<O0XX> gfrog: 你这个还好啦...一般出厂就没有满的
<freeflying> gfrog: rMBP吧
<gfrog> O0XX: 我这才1年的本子，估计挺不到3年就得完蛋了
<O0XX> gfrog: 88%算非常高的了
<gfrog> O0XX: 那也不行，就4小时
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕快来show下能挺一天的电池
<roylez> freeflying: 买苹果本了？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽，您双十一给我快递的妹子呢
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽乃有妹纸不想着寄给我！！
<imtxc> 今儿好多游戏app打折？
<tenzu> roylez: 堵在路上呢
<imtxc> tenzu: 邮寄给我把，顺丰到付
<freeflying> roylez: 公司的
<roylez> freeflying: 擦
<roylez> freeflying: 求带啊
<O0XX> tenzu: 难道不是发圆通被烧了？
<tenzu> gfrog: imtxc 节操呢？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: C社3年后买本子的钱是实报实销还是发下来随意买，省下的算自己的？
<gfrog> tenzu: 地上呢
<O0XX> gfrog: 据说是 发奖金类似，买不买随意
<yunfan> O0XX: 对 被烧了
<O0XX> yunfan: 这你都知道，老掬菊
<huntxu> gfrog: 我這三年了Battery 0: design capacity 4400 mAh, last full capacity 4203 mAh = 95%
<gfrog> huntxu: 壕你肿么保护的电池？
<huntxu> gfrog: 能接電源的時候都不用電池，就這麽保護的
<onlylove> gfrog: 拿下来不用
<roylez> huntxu: 有毛意思....
<onlylove> gfrog: 高温对电池有损坏的
<roylez> huntxu: 你为啥买笔记本的？
<huntxu> roylez: 渣渣
<huntxu> roylez: 買來當台式機用
<huntxu> roylez: 問題是拿個14寸的說我看中的是便攜性這說不過去啊。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 我也是啊，但是还是掉了这么多
<gfrog> onlylove: 拿下来电池更容易完蛋
<huntxu> gfrog: cpu降頻開著
<onlylove> gfrog: 三个月充放保养一次
<onlylove> gfrog: 你给解释下，有交流电，如何不用电池么？
<gfrog> huntxu: 降频…… 跑VM的时候不现实啊
<chongwish> freeflying: rmbp 怎么查来的
<huntxu> gfrog: 到服務器上跑
<gfrog> onlylove: 很多情况：没桌子/想躺着/没充电器/充电器被人抢走了……
<gfrog> huntxu: …… 木得服务器
<huntxu> gfrog: -cpu host -m 1024 -nodefaults -nographic 這樣跑虛擬機也沒什麽壓力
 * gfrog 擦，话说我确实该去lab里抢台服务器使
<imtxc> ...
<gfrog> huntxu: 一块儿跑10个呢……
<wangchao> jjj
<O0XX> gfrog: 买10个笔记本
<O0XX> gfrog:就可以一起跑10个了
<gfrog> O0XX: 老板不给报销
<imtxc> 求推荐个 vps？
<huntxu> gfrog: 換lxc
<O0XX> imtxc: do
<gfrog> huntxu: 能换的都换了
<imtxc> O0XX: 有更便宜好用的不
<gfrog> huntxu: C社MAAS不支持lxc
<O0XX> iMadper: ^^
<imtxc> 之前 ofan 说用的那个vps是谁家的呢
<huntxu> gfrog: 把C社換掉啦
<onlylove> gfrog: http://appserver.lenovo.com.cn/think/ThinkOptionsBrand_List.aspx?CategoryID=8  联想选件挽救你
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 联想中国_Think选件
<gfrog> huntxu: 球remote壕带走
<imtxc> huntxu: 球remote壕带走
<huntxu> 其實半年前電池的last full還經常去到4500的
<kandu> imtxc: ramhost?
<O0XX> huntxu: 球remote壕带走
<huntxu> 明顯這半年退化很多。。。
 * gfrog 基本上神马话题都会归结到拜壕/球壕带走/球壕包养上面
<imtxc> kandu: 想不起了
<huntxu> 這個本三年了，該換了 @.@
<imtxc> gfrog: 还有求壕送东西啊
<kandu> imtxc: 应该是吧，当时他卖的，推荐的都是这个
<kandu> imtxc: 卖vpn的时候
<gfrog> imtxc: 哪个壕会送东西？ 哪个？
<O0XX> iMadper:^^^
<imtxc> kandu: 我的vps账户里面的钱坚持不到黑五了。。
 * imtxc 求送东西， cc 各路壕 happyaron adam_magic_pack freeflying gfrog cherrot iMadper  排名有先后
<O0XX> /me 求送东西， cc 各路壕 happyaron adam_magic_pack freeflying gfrog
<O0XX>   cherrot iMadper  排名有先后
<iorikyox> 这就计划着大采购了？
<cherrot> imtxc, 根本没我事儿 竟然还吧 iMadper 排我后面  cc iMadper
<roylez> huntxu: 你啥时候remote了？
 * gfrog 求送东西， cc 各路壕 happyaron adam_magic_pack freeflying cherrot iMadper
<iMadper> imtxc: 你买u盘嘛? 帮带一个啊.
<imtxc> iMadper: 没买呐，你不是有黑科技的U盘么
<huntxu> roylez: 自從你離開了這個國度，很多都變美好了
<iMadper> imtxc: 坏了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 买吧, 带一个
<roylez> huntxu: 我还在兲朝啊
<imtxc> iMadper: ... 那个外观你能接受？
<iMadper> imtxc: 挺好看的啊
<roylez> huntxu: 你诬蔑我的一颗中国心
<imtxc> kandu: 貌似 ramhost 比 do 贵
<iMadper> imtxc: 你买不买? 这速度, 这价格, 多赞.
<imtxc> iMadper: 你都说好看，那我就真不买了
<iMadper> imtxc: ramhost更便宜吧?
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂.
<imtxc> iMadper: 更贵啊
<huntxu> roylez: 小樣，被拒了吧
<gfrog> O0XX: upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0 这玩意也能看电池容量，但是单位不一样呢……
<roylez> huntxu: 木有啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 没装upower
<imtxc> iMadper: 最低配的都要 4.99/m
<roylez> huntxu: 啥公司来着？求带
<iMadper> imtxc: do的5美金/m啊
<huntxu> roylez: 那我錯了，你很有情操
<huntxu> roylez: phd球別黑
<yunfan> kandu: 你py如何?
<O0XX> imtxc: 去买 dream.jp
<alvin_rxg> Title: ユビキタスプロバイダ DTI: 料金は大手最安値帯 2回連続No1評価獲得 (@ dream.jp)
<yunfan> kandu: 还有lisp
<O0XX> imtxc: 这个 西树舞子 最有发言权
<iMadper> O0XX: 现在觉得dream.jp有点儿坑
<gfrog> iMadper: O0XX 能弄个vps装lxc再转卖嘛？
<O0XX> gfrog: 性能上不去
<O0XX> gfrog: 谁买啊
<gfrog> O0XX: vps要啥性能啊
<O0XX> gfrog:不是所有人都拿vps只翻墙的
<yunfan> iMadper: 怎么坑
<iMadper> yunfan: 不稳定, 经常连不上
<imtxc> iMadper: 要不你买个？
<jusss`> yunfan: kandu 大湿很厉害的，还会Ocaml
<imtxc> iMadper: 替我也买个
<iMadper> imtxc: 你买帮我带啊
<yunfan> O0XX: 跟我说个图床服务 我要放图 最好要能走api传的
<iMadper> imtxc: 我又不会补给你钱
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧，看看今天啥价格
<imtxc> yunfan: qiniu?
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 以后系统装u盘里面去.
<iMadper> imtxc: 开机u盘启动
<kandu> yunfan: 都不会啊
<gfrog> O0XX: 乃需要很多cpu？
<imtxc> 刚看了看jd 上面 wr703 这路由器都这么贵了，这是升值了？
<O0XX> gfrog: 我不需要，但我知道有人需要..比如拿vps编andorid的这位
<O0XX> iMadper:^^^
<imtxc> iMadper: 用哪家转运
<O0XX> imtxc: 买fast那个
<iMadper> imtxc: 难道不是直邮???
<imtxc> O0XX: 不买了....
<imtxc> O0XX: 之前买了个netgear 的
<imtxc> iMadper: 还真是。。。
<O0XX> imtxc: http://item.jd.com/567134.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 【迅捷FWR171】迅捷（FAST）FWR171 150M迷你型无线路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<gfrog> O0XX: lxc开多了性能下降很厉害嘛？ 不超过5个的时候很难感觉出有lxc一层啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 汉语拼音就搞定了
<O0XX> gfrog:container你应该是感觉不出来的
<imtxc> iMadper: 还哟一个小时来着
<imtxc> iMadper: 特价就结束了
<iMadper> imtxc: 快去买!
<iMadper> imtxc: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> imtxc: 我去修bug
<huntxu> gfrog: 超過5個能感覺到什麽
<gfrog> O0XX: 那不就得了，看起来转售问题不大
<imtxc> iMadper: 主要是我看了看张大妈上评价不怎么样
<gfrog> huntxu: 没试过，所以我只说5个以下
<O0XX> gfrog: 我明白你的意思了
<O0XX> gfrog: 每个container里开一个ssh，对吧
<gfrog> O0XX: 嗯哼
<jusss`> imtxc: 什么是黑科技
<O0XX> gfrog: 进去看到的就是一个自己的root
<gfrog> O0XX: 嗯哼
<O0XX> gfrog: 有一个大问题，没办法隔离，一个container把内核搞panic了，都
<O0XX> 挂
<gfrog> O0XX: openshift就这么干的
<roylez> huntxu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/e028478fgw1emfaw3b9vaj20hs0nqdh9.jpg
<huntxu> O0XX: 上kdump =.=
<gfrog> O0XX: 要便宜翻墙会需要0 downtime嘛
<huntxu> roylez: 這彩繪不錯
<roylez> huntxu: 没见过女人屁股的卢瑟
<gfrog> huntxu: 露臀姐儿
<gfrog> huntxu: 好像weibo上有套图
<O0XX> gfrog: openshit这么省...怎么解决内核一起挂的问题？
<huntxu> roylez: 這圖有其它亮點？
<O0XX> gfrog: 可以限制每个container执行的指令...
<imtxc> iMadper: 直邮地址咋写啊
<gfrog> O0XX: 不知道，大概不给root之类的
<iMadper> imtxc: 汉语拼音写你家
<huntxu> O0XX: 全天下都有一個終極解決方案
<O0XX> gfrog: 不给root一样啊。。。那么多CVE等着呢
<roylez> huntxu: 要裸谁还彩绘啊，卢瑟
<huntxu> O0XX: 那就是
<O0XX> huntxu:42?
<huntxu> O0XX: 重啟
<huntxu> roylez: 你這沒有藝術細胞的
<gfrog> O0XX: 那就不知道了，后来没关注，不知道RH用了啥黑科技
<huntxu> 當然看不懂了
<mikecao> 土豪们，你们聊的真快
<huntxu> mikecao: 米克曹 下午好
<abc_> 测试
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  14:49
<mikecao> huntxu, 土豪下午好
<gfrog> O0XX: 话说本地溢出之类的会影响container外面嘛？
<gfrog> mikecao: 麦克槽
<O0XX> gfrog: 很多从container跳出来的cve的
<mikecao> gfrog, 土豪最近每天忙啥呢
<gfrog> O0XX: 瞬间对这个世界失望了
<gfrog> mikecao: 不是土壕，也没得忙
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。 还得写Citizen ID Number:
<O0XX> gfrog:https://bugs.mageia.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12760
<imtxc> 买东西要实名？
<iMadper> imtxc: 过关必须要啊
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug 12760 – lxc new security issue CVE-2013-6441
<iMadper> imtxc: 天真.
<imtxc> 哦，我还打算用马甲呢
<gfrog> imtxc: 我在jshppers转运还得上传ID和passport的照片，妈蛋
<huntxu> O0XX: gfrog 有個問題，從container跳出來，算同個機器裏面的權限提升，還是算跨機器
<O0XX> gfrog: https://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2011-4080
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ NVD - Detail
<O0XX> huntxu: 赞
<gfrog> O0XX: 其实xen和qemu也都有从vm里跳进host的CVE
<O0XX> gfrog: 对
<O0XX> gfrog: 但是不存在bug的系统是不存在的...
<O0XX> gfrog: 只能说，利用bug的难易程度
<O0XX> gfrog: 像container这种，我chroot里把内核panic了，同内核下的都挂了
<O0XX> gfrog: 还是太容易dos了
<jusss`> gfrog: 两个局域网用vpn连起来后，网关会是什么？
<huntxu> O0XX: 可是精准性不強啊，你不知道和你同內核的是哪些機器
<imtxc> 额
<imtxc> 沐浴 passport
<gfrog> O0XX: 这倒是
 * imtxc 最难的问题出现了！！！ 填哪张卡呢！！！！
<gfrog> jusss`: 这个很难说
<gfrog> jusss`: 看你需求
<gfrog> imtxc: 闭着眼睛选一张
<O0XX> gfrog:  docker会配着 AppArmor 去限制 container执行的指令
<imtxc> gfrog: 在这上面填卡片信息不知道靠谱不
<gfrog> imtxc: 最好不要，我的想法是即使网站本身靠谱，你也不知道丫是不是非常安全不容易被hack
 * O0XX 这么说起来，docker还真是ubuntu的好基友
<imtxc> 那咋破，amazon可以用 paypal 不
<gfrog> imtxc: 例如之前的携程，虽然携程基本不会泄露个人信息，但是这网站的码农都弱爆了
<freeflying> gfrog: adam_magic_pack pdf能直接转位jpg不
<gfrog> freeflying: 可以，但是只能一页一页来
<roylez> freeflying: imagemagick可以试试
<gfrog> freeflying: 几百页就吐血了
<huntxu> gfrog: 貴廠的lxd是啥東東
<gfrog> huntxu: 问 O0XX ，我不懂这些新技术
<huntxu> O0XX: ^^
<O0XX> huntxu: 问 freeflying 我不懂我司的东西
<huntxu> O0XX: 已截圖，你老板的郵箱是？
<O0XX> huntxu: madper.xie@canonical.com
<gfrog> huntxu: 我可以帮你转交
<huntxu> iMadper: 這id和你很像 ^^
<freeflying> huntxu: 我给你他老板手机吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥东西啊?
<iMadper> huntxu: 不懂
<huntxu> freeflying: 猴總說說lxd
<freeflying> huntxu: 不懂啊
<huntxu> 這不是你們廠的麽。。。
<freeflying> O0XX: docker的base image根本下不来
<freeflying> huntxu: 这是C记得，我又不是C记得
<O0XX> freeflying:翻墙
<O0XX> freeflying:  docker把image托管到aws
<O0XX> freeflying:aws被墙了
<freeflying> O0XX: 是啊，这傻叉，juju 也是
<jusss`> gfrog: 局域网的定义是啥？就是怎么样连算一个局域网？
<roylez> jusss`: 你就在局域网
<gfrog> jusss`: 不太懂你想问啥，还是刚才vpn那问题么？
<gfrog> jusss`: 只要vpn连接的俩网络能互相访问就可以认为他们在一个局域网里了
<O0XX> freeflying: 翻墙嘛
<O0XX> freeflying: 这年头不翻墙基本没网上了
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿也弄个自动翻墙路由吧
<gfrog> imtxc: ^ 乃用的咋样？
<freeflying> gfrog: 有啥靠谱推荐的
<jusss`> roylez: gfrog 就是网络连接，怎么连算一个局域网，在一个集线器上 在一个路由器上之类的
<jusss`> 还是一个交换机什么的
<O0XX> jusss`: 从局域网的定义上看，应该是两台能互相访问的电脑在一定距离
<O0XX> 以内就是局域网
<gfrog> jusss`: 忘了定义是啥了，反正你没用上那些wan连接方式都算lan吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 七牛不便宜吧
<yunfan> kandu: 你上次不是跟我吹牛说你 py/ruby都会？
<imtxc> yunfan: 有免费流量
 * O0XX 局域网（Local Area Network，LAN）是指在某一区域内由多台计算机互联成的计算机组。一般是方圆几千米以内。
<imtxc> gfrog: 完美
<gfrog> jusss`: 有PPP/PPPoX/serial之类的玩意就不算lan了
<yunfan> imtxc: 我要做个有点流量的网站
<O0XX> gfrog: 不对吧，CCIE，看局域网的定义的话
<gfrog> imtxc: 慢慢就有问题了，其实。我那个vpnc总断，重连还失败……
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41935
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 诺基亚考虑重返手机市场
<roylez> huntxu: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hevans/pantelligent-intelligent-pan-cook-everything-perfe
<gfrog> O0XX: 反正我觉得这定义挺扯的
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Pantelligent: Intelligent Pan - Cook Everything Perfectly by Humberto Evans — Kickstarter
<O0XX> gfrog: 定义不扯的少吧
<gfrog> O0XX: 楼上楼下，一个用电信猫，一个用联通光纤，你能说他们都在lan里嘛？
<O0XX> gfrog:只要能互相访问就算吧？
<gfrog> O0XX: 但是他们也能连通
<O0XX> gfrog: 国内还真不以盈
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41936
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Russ Allbery和Colin Watson退出Debian技术委员会
<O0XX> gfrog: 不一定
<gfrog> O0XX: 二次NAT这种龌龊行为不算……
<jusss`> gfrog: 还有三次nat呢
<gfrog> jusss`: ……
<jusss`> gfrog: 我家的电信光纤就是nat3
<jusss`> 恶心死了
<nameless_> 物理距离跟实际走过的距离是不一样的
<huntxu> roylez: 沒錢
 * O0XX 看这个定义 局域网。LAN 通常局限于同一座建筑物或几座相邻建筑物之内，所有设备通过专用线路连接至 LAN。
<O0XX> gfrog: ^^^这么看还真不是
<nameless_> 只是说局域网通常是在什么范围，不是说画个几千米半径的圈子里面就是局域网
<O0XX> gfrog: 如果强调专用线路的话
<gfrog> O0XX: 那就楼上楼下都用电信猫
 * O0XX 我去找找LAN的官方定义
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<nameless_> 就算都是电信如果没有之间局域网的链接也不是局域网
<happyaron> cherrot: 不开好头。。
<nameless_> 就算是你自己家的两台电脑没做成局域网的连接方式也不是局域网
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack freeflying KDE大法好
<gfrog> O0XX: 其实乃没注意，我说了电信猫，没说都用联通光纤，是因为猫用的PPP跟一般lan的行为不一样
<jusss`> gfrog: 我现在又搞不清子网是啥了
<gfrog> O0XX: 丫是个点对点协议，一般被认为是个wan连接方式
<O0XX> gfrog: 这种研究文字定义的，就得扣定义的字眼...
<O0XX> gfrog: 所以lan的官方定义才重要
<cherrot> happyaron, 咋？
<O0XX> gfrog: 如果看我第二次发的这个定义，通过专用线路的话，你这个真不算lan
<jusss`> O0XX: 子网是啥
<O0XX> gfrog: 但是看第一个的话，确实是
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> onlylove: 想要妹子就拜妹子壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 候总说了，拜壕的踢
<gfrog> O0XX: 这玩意没官方定义……
<O0XX> gfrog: 那就看你认哪个定义的
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个干我p事
<O0XX> yunfan: 真重口
<jusss`> gfrog: ieee没有lan定义？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不是说他整个都卖了么，实际上诺记卖掉的就是手机
<gfrog> jusss`: IEEE会规定这种语义不明确的定义嘛
<nameless_> 主要看路由的具体距离和所在的大网络是怎么安排你们之间通信的
<onlylove> jusss`: 我给你个简单办法，你可以认为，用私有地址通信的都是在局域网
<onlylove> jusss`: 换句话说，192 168这种地址可以ping通的
<happyaron> onlylove: ...这时想起踢了
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实挺无聊的……
<nameless_> 学校机房和公司内网明显局域网，电信asdl明显不是
<gfrog> O0XX: lan的定义不好明确，而且还有神马企业网/城域网啥的
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果天天拜就有妹子，早就有了
<freeflying> roylez: 人呢
<O0XX> gfrog: 你要是按 NAN,LAN,CAN,MAN,WAN算，还真是就考虑距离
<O0XX> gfrog: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Local_area_network
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Local area network - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jusss`> onlylove: 还有10.x.x.x的呢
<gfrog> nameless_: 你这么说也不明确，如果一个远程用户通过vpn连进了企业网，你说这个用户是在lan里还是不在？
<onlylove> jusss`: 就是那个意思
<cherrot> happyaron, 腰酸脖子痛
<jusss`> gfrog: O0XX 能根据子网掩码来判断是不是在一个局域网吗？
 * cherrot 谁了解 融360 这家公司？
<happyaron> cherrot: 找你妹子给捏捏
<O0XX> jusss`: 那不行吧，比如我就2台电脑挨着，但我就高兴用10.0.0.0段
<cherrot> happyaron, 妹子远在天边呢 还不如找个技师 lol
<gfrog> O0XX: 我理解的就是除了WAN，都是LAN，因为除了WAN用的一些特殊的协议，其他形式的网络用的协议簇类似，行为方式也类似
<happyaron> cherrot: 去吧
<gfrog> jusss`: 一般不能
<O0XX> gfrog: 所以说，这种东西没得谈，也没意义
<O0XX> gfrog: who cares
<jusss`> O0XX: gfrog ，比如办公室里有3台计算机，这3台计算机每台都有一个外网ip,在一个网段内，这3台计算机能算在一个局域网内吗
<nameless_> gfrog:如果是这样那他连接vpn不是通过局域网，而进入企业网之后就是在以局域网的方式访问，vpn就是一种建立虚拟专用网的方式，全称virtual private network，这里private的意思应该很容易理解
<gfrog> O0XX: 是吧，总的来说lan就是销售忽悠忽悠还行，细说的话没法说
<yunfan> onlylove: 剩下那部分说要重操旧业卖鞋子
<gfrog> nameless_: 我就是想说这个远程用户是不是在lan里，因为按照距离，这个用户可以离企业网很远，但是也可能身处企业内部但是通过其他网络连进企业网，但是连进企业网以后通信方式跟其他在网络里的电脑基本没区别。
<yunfan> O0XX: 没你重
<gfrog> jusss`: 我觉得你想问的是是不是这三台电脑在一个广播域。
<gfrog> jusss`: 因为他们可能连到了同一个router，但是如果router把他们划分进不同的vlan，他们还不算在一个lan
<gfrog> O0XX: 对了，vlan也是一方面，所以现在能看到的lan定义都是bullshit
<O0XX> gfrog: 赞
<onlylove> gfrog: 所以这是个很模糊的概念，不过如果简单点，就是近距离的，不经过路由可以互相访问的 cc O0XX jusss`
<nameless_> gfrog:恩如果通过虚拟的方式是可以通过类似lan的方式通信的，但是实际效果是有区别的比如说网络之间通信的速度，只是一种实现虚拟lan的方式，跟虚拟机的道理一样性能跟真机是不能比的
<gfrog> nameless_: vpn速度也可以很快……
<happyaron> nameless_: vpn速度真的可以很快...
<iMadper> gfrog: mhw一样钻绒
<O0XX> happyaron: VPN彪速菊惧
<gfrog> iMadper: 那就真只有鸟可以选了……
<iMadper> gfrog: 还有mammut以及rab
<iMadper> gfrog: pata
<gfrog> iMadper: 会有不同么？面料大家都差不多
<onlylove> happyaron: 还是redhat和suse这样的省心，人说要换就直接换了，也没啥，然后debian换了闹那么大动静
 * O0XX 真是体力活啊
<onlylove> O0XX: 你在搬机器？
<O0XX> onlylove: 刷bios
<O0XX> iMadper:^^^
<nameless_> gfrog, happyaron,这看你的网速怎么样，你用8m电信网就不会超过8m带宽，但是如果是实体建立的局域网一般都可以达到100m带宽，而且传输的方式简单，误码率极低
<onlylove> O0XX: 刷BIOS不是体力活，是丫的，刷死了咋办的活
<iMadper> O0XX: 擦, 你丫哪儿刷过... 我最近一周刷了100个版本了都
<onlylove> iMadper: 一台机器反复刷？
<iMadper> onlylove: 对啊, 从xxxx10 刷到xxxxx52  很多版本不能跳过去啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 碉堡了
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果是这样的话，我只是想问，你那芯片还有多少刷写次数
<gfrog> iMadper: O0XX 刷bios壕
<happyaron> onlylove: 哈哈
<happyaron> onlylove: 你操啥心呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 上百次肯定有了
<gfrog> onlylove: 他们根本不care这个，刷坏换新的
<happyaron> nameless_: 快的VPN也可以千兆万兆的
<gfrog> onlylove: 再刷再换
<yunfan> O0XX: 你有刷bios那线？
<happyaron> gfrog: ^^^ mpls 大大上科普
<onlylove> happyaron: debian自己蛋疼的要做universal，如果不做，是不是安心linux就好，不管BSD
<yunfan> onlylove: debian是有信仰的社区
<gfrog> happyaron: 刚才说的是远程用户拨入，pptp之类的……
<onlylove> yunfan: PC刷BIOS不用线刷
<gfrog> happyaron: 当然这货也可以很快就是了
<onlylove> yunfan: 直接拉起DOS来刷
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然TTL啥的也可以……
<nameless_> happyaron, 那是vpn服务器的提供的带宽而并不是你可以享受的带宽，你能享受的带宽就是你办理的例如电信网的带宽
<happyaron> onlylove: 作为用户能开机就行呗
<happyaron> gfrog: o
<gfrog> nameless_: 谁也没说用户用的就是家里用的网络啊，丫也可以从核心机房飞个跳线出来嘛……
<onlylove> yunfan: nokia再玩手机的话，还有专利么
<yunfan> onlylove: 那成钻快了你怎么办
<yunfan> onlylove: 应该他自己用那些专利没问题的 就像mips
<happyaron> gfrog: ssl vpn我这儿也有能跑几百m的经历啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 不一样，我比普通用户要求略高点，我有自定义的要求
<yunfan> onlylove: mips卖给imgtec 他之前那些客户都可以继续用的
<onlylove> happyaron: 比方我不想要蓝牙开机自启动啥的
<happyaron> onlylove: 高多少?
 * gfrog 非常痛恨那种在机房显摆电影下载速度几百M的家伙， lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 嗯，我也见过
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 介于普通用户和开发之间
<happyaron> gfrog: 要不给你截个图？
<yunfan> onlylove: 以前 intel也曾经这样给几家公司开过口子 结果搞得via可以随便上x86
<gfrog> happyaron: 莫刺激我好嘛，壕
<onlylove> yunfan: 变砖了，只有一个办法，吹下来，编程器刷好，吹回去
<yunfan> onlylove: 我记得我这主板 看到有类似串口的东西 是给板子刷东西的
<happyaron> onlylove: 说不定人家的bootloader还没砖死。。
<yunfan> ttl
<nameless_> gfrog, 那只要满足通信双方的真正传输路径一路都保持高带宽就可以了
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是via的x86性能……我呵呵下
<happyaron> yunfan: ttl需要bootloader活着
<happyaron> yunfan: EJTAG可以直接刷
<yunfan> onlylove: 还行啊 要看功耗
<onlylove> happyaron: 对PC来说，bootloader没砖，只有软盘刷了
<yunfan> happyaron: 现在的芯片 都内置
<jusss`> O0XX: 两个异地的局域网如果要连接的话，怎么连？
<onlylove> happyaron: 你觉得现在找个软驱容易？USB口的不能用
<O0XX> jusss`:专线
<yunfan> happyaron: 那个cortex discotry f1不就是号称刷不坏么
<jusss`> O0XX: 拉不起专线
<gfrog> nameless_: 刚才已经说了嘛，神马距离啊，速度啊，拿这种东西来定义lan都是bullshit
<O0XX> jusss`: 那就赚钱
<onlylove> yunfan: 刷不坏，是因为有backup
<happyaron> yunfan: 布吉岛啊，我还没见到cpu内置的
<yunfan> jusss`: vpn
<happyaron> yunfan: 但见得少
<onlylove> yunfan: gigabyte就有双BIOS的板
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是backup 而是bootloader是 rom
<yunfan> 你刷的都是stage 2的东西
<gfrog> jusss`: 买不起专线用vpn
<gfrog> jusss`: site to site那种
<yunfan> onlylove: 我这个也有 可以走usb备份恢复  额
<onlylove> bootloader是rom那没办法了
<jusss`> gfrog: O0XX 有个叫ras的东西好像
<jusss`> 跟rsa好像呀
<yunfan> 现在存储成本还是挺高的
<onlylove> gfrog: 几百M还好，还没开聚合
<yunfan> 随便10T就用掉了  你要买硬盘得上千了
<gfrog> jusss`: 啥玩儿？ ras=remote access service嘛？
<yunfan> onlylove: 二手硬盘不知道什么价格
<imtxc> iMadper: 喂
<gfrog> onlylove: vpn跑到几百M已经很恐怖了
<imtxc> iMadper: 评价很不好啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 不贵
<imtxc> iMadper: 你觉得这货咋样啊到底
<onlylove> gfrog: vpn跑几百M……
<onlylove> gfrog: 好吧，真恐怖
<imtxc> gfrog: 我的 pptp 倒稳定
<jusss`> gfrog: 嗯，这个也是vpn吗
<gfrog> jusss`: 没见过，瞎猜的
<yunfan> onlylove: 要是可以搞个 支持sata的硬盘架 有固件 有rj45口  然后大量买二手硬盘里不知道如何
<imtxc> gfrog: 奇怪的问题是在手机上非常流畅， google， 推， 但是在pc上面有时候得点好几次才能打开ia
<yunfan> 或者usb3
<nameless_> gfrog, 额好吧，干脆把internet定义成局域网...
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要做硬盘柜子么？二手盘容易坏
<O0XX> nameless_: 这个天朝的internet不就是么
<onlylove> yunfan: 或者性能不好
<gfrog> nameless_: no，不行，因为internet还需要其他黑科技才能工作
<yunfan> onlylove: 做集群嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 黑群晖？
<yunfan> onlylove: 你想我要弄个100T的存储  本身就已经要弄好多盘的
<jusss`> 好吧，
<gfrog> imtxc: 在router上tcpdump看看
<gfrog> imtxc: 是linux机器么？
<jusss`> 原来ras是windows的一个服务，用来搭建vpn的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我就希望1T的成本可以摊到100或者以下
<nameless_> gfrog, 这我朝还是有出口带宽的啦
<onlylove> http://www.zhihu.com/question/23344932
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 我国程序员是否偏爱「冲锋衣+牛仔裤+运动鞋」的衣着？如果是，为何会形成这样的潮流？ - 知乎
<gfrog> nameless_: 不是出口带宽的问题，因为internet的基石实际上是BGP，这货解决全球寻址的问题。LAN里面基本用不到这玩意
<onlylove> yunfan: 成本好说，问题在于，有了容量，你考虑速度和其他的不
<imtxc> gfrog: 是啊
<imtxc> gfrog: win 跟 linux 一样的效果
<imtxc> 但是在另一台 win7 上面倒很流畅
<jusss`> 我理解错了，好像
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是，现在便宜硬盘，新盘，1T也用不到100块
<jusss`> onlylove: ras是个啥东东
<gfrog> nameless_: 还有一些多路复用技术，虽然现在也开始用在一些lan里面，但是这些东西除非组建超大规模的网络，基本上都是wan的黑科技了
<nameless_> gfrog, 额好吧，见过好几次它崩掉了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你找几个给哥看看?
<onlylove> yunfan: 西部数据的绿盘很便宜了
<jusss`> onlylove: remote access service
<nameless_> gfrog, ：（万恶的互联网
<onlylove> jusss`: 字面意思啊，远程访问服务
<gfrog> imtxc: tcpdump抓包看看吧，是不是有dns解析失败的情况
<jusss`> onlylove: 这是个什么东东
<onlylove> jusss`: 比方windows的远程桌面什么的
<yunfan> onlylove: 找几个给我看看 我买个10个来试试  直接用raw device
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，我记错了，现在1t是300
<yunfan> 每个盘弄个小板带着  组个hadoop那种东西
<happyaron> gfrog: 那些防DDoS设备不都用bgp来搞牵引么
<yunfan> onlylove: 二手肯定能到这个价 关键是硬盘架
<gfrog> happyaron: 没细了解，难道丫不是在AS级别上重定向ddos流量的么？
<iMadper> 今天终于忙完了...
<iMadper> 开始吹水
<happyaron> gfrog: 内部跑个bgp，然后把识别到的流量牵引到清洗设备上
<jusss`> onlylove: 只有win下有这个ras?
<imtxc> gfrog: 好，不过不应该，我在openwrt上做了路由 8.8.8.8 都走 vpn 的嘛
<happyaron> iMadper: 我还苦逼开会呢
<onlylove> jusss`: 我不知道啊我的windows没有ras，有remote access connetion manager
<iMadper> happyaron: 我刚刷完今天的40个bios
<iMadper> happyaron: 你别跟我比苦逼
<onlylove> iMadper: bmc刷的？
<iMadper> onlylove: 手动刷的.
<iMadper> onlylove: 给笔记本啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，可以自动刷啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 没了解过呢，bgp跑在那里？ 企业网边界上？还是内部？
<onlylove> iMadper: 写个bat，自己刷完拉倒
<iMadper> onlylove: 怎么自动刷啊?
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过需要手动插优盘
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: mx4 pro 2499.......
<iMadper> onlylove: 刷完一个就会重启啊, bat还继续运行?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 便宜.
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 恭喜
<yunfan> onlylove: usb3好像速度比rj54快
<adam_magic_pack> #ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
 * gfrog daily call
<onlylove> iMadper: 刷完以后关机
<happyaron> iMadper: 赞
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 屏幕多大来着?
<happyaron> gfrog: 内部
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 有没有支持usb3的  ethernet over usb?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 5.5
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 有
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 买了？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 没
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 2k屏幕啊
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 哪里 2499 了？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 指纹识别啊
<imtxc> 有货？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你买没买啊?
<adam_magic_pack> 32G 2699, 16G 2499 超过购买力了
<onlylove> yunfan: 快啊，USB3是100M，rj45是11M啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 看清楚了, 人家的是rj54
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 就买普通的mx4 32g版就行
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，不对，100M的网线是11M
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有啊，你看看评价啊，一星的那么多啊
<imtxc> http://www.amazon.com/PNY-Turbo-128GB-Flash-Drive/product-reviews/B00FE2N1WS/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: PNY Turbo 128GB USB 3.0 Flash Drive 价格:$43.97
<iMadper> onlylove: 我一个笔记本, 要从特别老的版本刷到特别高的版本, 怎么自动刷? 求教
 * adam_magic_pack 没有mini....
<iMadper> imtxc: .. ... .... 因为开封了, 用过的?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我刚打电话申请虚拟卡，然后回来就发现丫涨价了，不是有一个小时么。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 申请虚拟卡???
<iMadper> imtxc: 蛇精病啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的卡都可以用啊, 还要虚拟卡?
<imtxc> iMadper: shi a
<O0XX> imtxc: 蛇精病啊
<onlylove> rj54是什么鬼……
<imtxc> iMadper: 安全啊。。。  cc O0XX
<imtxc> iMadper: 虚拟卡可以控制额度嘛
 * imtxc 很想销了这张 AE 卡，毛羊毛都没有
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... 我也想销了ae了.
<imtxc> iMadper: 丫的，卡长得跟扑克牌一样就算了，还不能用积分
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那需要host的cpu到多少频率呢？
<yunfan> onlylove: 你走路由器 哪里到得了10M 路由还要转发
<yunfan> 等于是走了两趟路
<yunfan> 不过有千兆的
<iMadper> imtxc: 什么卡比较有羊毛?
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1548601
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 黑人小伙寻亲 原是宋赵皇室后裔 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> 这新闻信息量好大
<nyfair> 包青天把宋朝皇帝给绿了？
<nyfair> 然后老包是非洲人？
 * imtxc 话说金卡换白金行动又进了一步， 刚才收到广发白金的批卡短信
<O0XX> imtxc: 卡举菊
<imtxc> iMadper: 什么卡有羊毛我不知道，但是 AE 卡绝对没有羊毛我知道
<imtxc> iMadper: 招行积分在AE卡上也用不了
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂.
<imtxc> 我了个去，那天升级了一下 archlinux, 新版本的 wireshark 咋长这样了？
<imtxc> 哦，是跟我的 gtk 主题有关系吧
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜卡壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 人生淫家啊
<O0XX> imtxc: 广发臻赏白？
<imtxc> O0XX: 昂
<imtxc> O0XX: 享白， 到手了转尚白免年费
<jusss`> imtxc: 卡壕，我这爱存不存的卡都申请一周多了也没回信
<imtxc> O0XX: 还不错，又曲线了
<imtxc> O0XX: 额度 2->3
<chongwish> imtxc: 集卡狂魔
<imtxc> chongwish: lol
 * imtxc 现在集中精力消灭额度拉后腿的 ICBC cc jusss` ....
<imtxc> O0XX: 看起来申请白金来曲线是一个行得通的路子，不过貌似所有能免年费的小白都给我薅了
<chongwish> imtxc: ICBC 都白金卡了，壕，求带
<imtxc> chongwish: 毛，ICBC 是普卡。。 额度 1000 元
<imtxc> chongwish: 留给我妈超市买菜用呢…………
<chongwish> imtxc: 买菜都要 1000,壕的世界我果然不能懂……
<imtxc> chongwish: 又不会用完
<imtxc> chongwish: 一家子人呢，超市购物也得花一点吧？
<happyaron> imtxc: 工行额度超过500了果然壕
<imtxc> chongwish: 不过我妈刚开始理解错了，我说这卡只有1000额度，她以为要是每月花不完就浪费掉了......
<imtxc> chongwish: 就那样理解，我开始俩月也就每月还了 四五百的样子，老人家还是舍不得刷
<chongwish> imtxc: 你妈妈的意思是卡不能没钱，给我冲多点，我就可以用多点的意思～～～
<imtxc> happyaron: lol，以前的工行卡让我从 1元养到了5k， 然后销了，后来申请的这张1k死活不涨
<happyaron> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> chongwish: 我开始的时候没说清楚
<O0XX> imtxc: 大妈记仇的
<chongwish> O0XX: 一般只有不孝子@imtxc，没有记仇吗@imtxc妈妈。
<imtxc> O0XX: 对啊，销了之后这二卡差点申不下来，不像小交，销卡重申立马提额
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 快来跟我买小牛
<gfrog> freeflying: imtxc 也表示那个自动翻墙路由不错，虽然有点小bug
<happyaron> gfrog: 神马路由
<gfrog> imtxc: 拜卡壕
<gfrog> happyaron: openwrt自动翻墙
<iMadper> qiao: ping
<happyaron> gfrog: 有代码么
<gfrog> happyaron: freeflying http://www.samsonly.us/?p=85
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 基于OpenWRT的自动翻墙路由器 | Samson's Ponder
<gfrog> happyaron: 不用代码，稍微配置下就好了
<happyaron> gfrog: 那可以去淘宝卖了
<happyaron> gfrog: 要不咱们合伙卖吧
 * happyaron giggles
<onlylove> happyaron: opensuse歧视我就512M内存的VM
<happyaron> onlylove: 是的
<happyaron> onlylove: opensuse的内存要求一向高
<qiao> iMadper: pong
<qiao> iMadper: 刚开会了e
<onlylove> happyaron: 我真没那么多内存给它……我自己机器本来内存就紧张
<happyaron> onlylove: 回我大debian吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 不歧视你
<gfrog> happyaron: 估计不太好卖，低端路由刷这个效果不好，很容易OOM
<happyaron> gfrog: 技术问题可以解决
<gfrog> ha
<happyaron> gfrog: 主要看市场方面咯
<O0XX> gfrog: happyaron 卖翻墙路由...乃们准备去吃牢饭啊？
<gfrog> happyaron: 对了， O0XX 说的也是个问题
<imtxc> 是啊
<happyaron> O0XX: 这个不犯法
<imtxc> gfrog: 我用 wr703n， 一个人用也没问题
<onlylove> happyaron: 用惯了debian的netinstall，opensuse这咋这么不习惯
<imtxc> happyaron: 你不知道你的客户拿去干嘛
<gfrog> happyaron: 感脚不太好解决啊，最近几个版本的openwrt都比较费内存，我估计16M内存以下估计跑不起来这个方案
<imtxc> happyaron: 丫们全给你搞轮子去，你抗得住么
<gfrog> imtxc: 这货内存多大？
<imtxc>              total         used         free       shared      buffers
<imtxc> Mem:         28860        19020         9840            0          428
<happyaron> imtxc: 跟我没关系的
<onlylove> 你们还在怀念只有4M就可以跑的linux kernel嘛？
<happyaron> imtxc: 顶多喝喝茶说别卖了
<happyaron> imtxc: 不让卖就不卖了呗
<happyaron> gfrog: 可以用旧版啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 能用就行，何必新啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 会不会罚款
<imtxc> happyaron: 好吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 不会
<gfrog> imtxc: 你这必须没问题
<happyaron> onlylove: 最多宝贝下架
<gfrog> happyaron: 老版本有些包没有，不过要是自己编确实问题不大
<onlylove> happyaron: 淘宝的话，估计还要关掉店子
<happyaron> gfrog: 全都编译过的表示根本不是事。
<imtxc> gfrog: 那个博客里面用 iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING -m set --match-set vpn dst -j MARK --set-mark 1 打标记，我之前一直匹配不中，然后改用 -I 之后就没问题了
<gfrog> imtxc: 哦，我忘了跟你说了
<happyaron> onlylove: 看你怎么操作啦，弄好了不至于的
<gfrog> imtxc: 大概现在openwrt在那里有条默认的
<happyaron> onlylove: 我又不卖vpn
<iMadper> qiao: 私聊问你
<imtxc> gfrog: 果然乃知道，我折腾了半天才想到
<onlylove> happyaron: 完全可以和别人那样，只卖刷过的路由或者卖刷路由服务
<happyaron> onlylove: 对呀，就是我的软件带这个，vpn请自卑
<happyaron> 自备
<gfrog> happyaron: 现在这个方案需要写个添加域名list的webui，基本就完美了
<happyaron> imtxc: gfrog 是IE大拿，不先问他那绝对是有自虐精神
<gfrog> imtxc: 忘了说，sorry啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 我想起kx声卡调试都可以收钱这件事了……
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 不过最终还是想到了，这两天用的很惬意
<gfrog> imtxc: 很爽的。
<imtxc> gfrog: 咦，在 webui 添加域名，这个想法好
<happyaron> gfrog: 这个只是工作量的事情吧
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> imtxc: 每次都ssh上去很烦人啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 啊，等下，我那条命令写在脚本里的还是-A啊，没改-I
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我那个brix上挂的usb3的硬盘 刚才试了下 dd 1G 居然速度是 2.6G/s
<imtxc> gfrog: 辣就不知道原因鸟
<yunfan> 已经比我服务器上狠好多了
<gfrog> imtxc: 但是他确实在其他条目前面……
<gfrog> imtxc: 太奇葩了，我写到/etc/rc.local去了，这个脚本不会比其他服务更早加载啊……
<happyaron> gfrog: 应该是最后加载的吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 建议用systemd service啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 我加在 firewall.user 里面的
<gfrog> happyaron: 是啊，但是-A之后还在其他rule之前……
<happyaron> gfrog: rc.local 太low了
<happyaron> lol
<O0XX> iMadper: 你也过来聊啊，吐槽大会
<happyaron> gfrog: iptables-persistant
<iMadper> O0XX: 忙着修bug啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 当时就是验证可行性嘛，迅速搞定问题
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> imtxc: openwrt还有这货
<jusss`> imtxc: 爱存不存本地取现没手续费，按月复利，比交行这种按日复利的好多了
<imtxc> 对啊
<O0XX> jusss`: 乃也有大妈行的卡？
<gfrog> imtxc: 确实应该加进firewall.user
<gfrog> O0XX: 乃们吐槽啥？
<O0XX> gfrog: 一个项目...
<jusss`> cherrot: 一个4年前的qq修改密保手机忘了密保问题，然后申诉让我去联系4年前加的好友，擦擦，早忘了他们手机号了，那时关键是没手机
 * gfrog 擦，难怪MX4用MTK
<cherrot> jusss`, 半年不登录帐号就被回收了
<jusss`> O0XX: 就一张交行的y power黑卡，所以再想申请工行的
<jusss`> cherrot: 额，我半年还是登录2次的
<yunfan> happyaron: 你可拿到ci20了?
<happyaron> yunfan: 早就拿到了啊
<cherrot> jusss`, 我比你唯一多出的特权就是可以紧急封号～
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<yunfan> happyaron: 那板子上课有usb3支持?
<jusss`> cherrot: 好，那我给你个号，你帮我紧急封他一天可好
<happyaron> yunfan: 没看到有
 * gfrog 这些做手机的货，解决续航竟然是靠增大屏幕解决的……
 * jusss` 我三个扣扣号是不是有点多
 * jusss` 初中一个 高中一个 大学一个
 * jusss` 尼玛现在手机号也有三个
 * mikecao 觉得有多个qq号的都是因为有多个妹子。。。
<jusss`> cherrot: 能封吗？
<chongwish> cherrot: 然后可以紧急解封吗
<cherrot> chongwish, 当然不能
<cherrot> jusss`, 封你的？不能
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 安装phpmyadmin后不能使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466155 提示： Not Found The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server. 出现这个问题的原因是什么？ 之前在12.04里面安装都没有这个问题。哪位帮忙看看。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ackerrui — 2014-11-19 17:00
<cherrot> jusss`, 给员工亲属用的  你想做我的亲属么～
<jusss`> cherrot: 你现在还在负责网站那块？
<cherrot> jusss`, 评论、抽奖
<jusss`> cherrot: 抽奖好
<jusss`> cherrot: 抽奖赞
<cherrot> jusss`, 那必须
<jusss`> cherrot: 赶快发个抽奖链接，号码内定我
<chongwish> cherrot: 大企鹅？
<cherrot> jusss`, 想多了哟
<cherrot> chongwish, 嗯 狗日的那个～
<jusss`> cherrot: 不是抽奖吗
<chongwish> jusss`: 人家在逗你玩呢……
<cherrot> jusss`, 没啥业务量  奔跑吧兄弟 这个中奖率略高 可以试试～
<onlylove> http://pinyin.sogou.com/dict/news.php?id=3070
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 中国供暖分界线 - 搜狗输入法词库
<chongwish> cherrot: 你不要这么霸气吧，怎么说也是东家
<nyfair> python真他妈是个脑抽语言
<happyaron> nyfair: 啥语言最好
<cherrot> chongwish, 又不是我日的 lol
<nyfair> date的范围居然是1-9999，哪个老司机跟我来说说怎么表示公元前
<onlylove> nyfair: 啥不脑抽
<onlylove> happyaron: 当然php
<nyfair> 问题是timestamp0不是代表公元前4k多年么
<happyaron> onlylove: o
<nyfair> 那个1970/1/1是啥来着
<cherrot> nyfair, 时间戳
<gfrog> nyfair: unix元年
<cherrot> nyfair, timestamp 能支持负数吗
<nyfair> 对啊
<jusss`> epoch time
<nyfair> 现在谁告诉我python怎么表示公元前
<nyfair> timestamp可以负数，当然没问题
<kandu> yunfan: 那你说我会不会嘛?  http://www.zhihu.com/question/24702547/answer/28756194
<^k^> kandu: ⇪ 如果GIL是低效的设计，与其对应的什么设计是好的替代方案？ - 張道遠的回答 - 知乎
<gfrog> nyfair: 你想找这个么？ stackoverflow.com/questions/15857797/bc-dates-in-python
<alvin_rxg> Title: BC dates in Python - Stack Overflow (@ stackoverflow.com)
<nyfair> gfrog: 为了这种破问题还要装个几年没更新的非标准库？这是啥脑残答案
<gfrog> nyfair: 好吧，其实我也没想过这问题
<chongwish> nyfair: 你在造时光机吗
<nyfair> gfrog: 我直接运算下负数timestamp都比这强
<nyfair> chongwish: 我大学学历史的，你他妈有意见
<jusss`> nyfair: 来lisp吧
<nyfair> python一坨垃圾，谁不服谁就是不客观
<onlylove> nyfair: 乃不是一直用ruby么？
<nyfair> onlylove: 用ruby是在家写rpg maker小黄油，公司还是python多
<nyfair> 我什么都会啊，煤老板快来雇我
<nyfair> jusss: lisp很棒的，不用你说
<onlylove> http://ent.ifeng.com/a/20141119/40369595_0.shtml#_zbs_sogou_tc
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 《西游记》被改编成美剧 首播6集(图)|西游记|美剧_凤凰娱乐
<gfrog> nyfair: 查了下numpy.datetime64有足够的精度表示公元前了
<gfrog> nyfair: 不过还是第三方模块
<gfrog> nyfair: datetime.MINYEAR 是1 貌似没解
<jusss`> nyfair: 方舟子在twitter发信息好快呀，每天没事干就发信息吗？
<huntxu> gfrog: nyfair 幸好MINYEAR不是0
<O0XX> iMadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/70e6bd38jw1emg9yrwq9pj20cs5c4h9j.jpg
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 软件和更新 应该设置什么 注意什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466156 求指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 ememe — 2014-11-19 17:28
<jusss`> O0XX: sinaimg.cn是啥网站呀
<ThisTusooa> jusss`: 大约是放图片的。
<jusss`> ThisTusooa: 哦
<nyfair> 微博图床
<slucx> jusss`: 求教lisp
<slucx> 下班回家
<imtxc> luci 里面怎么调系统命令啊
<yunfan> happyaron: 那只有usb2?
<happyaron> yunfan: 应该是
<imtxc> gfrog: 这个页面的提交里面掉重启 dnsmasqd 的在文档里面木有查到
<happyaron> yunfan: http://elinux.org/CI20_Hardware
<^k^> ⇪ ti: CI20 Hardware - eLinux.org
<happyaron> yunfan: 我看过的地方和这个都没出入的
<yunfan> happyaron: 下回碰到有这种板子支持usb3的通知我下
<yunfan> happyaron: arm/mips/x86 都行
<happyaron> ok
<gfrog> imtxc: 啥？
<gfrog> imtxc: 哦，懂了，应该有吧，看看配置dhcp那里
<gfrog> imtxc: 估计不重启只reload也行
<imtxc> gfrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9091959/ 这个 customgfwlist.lua 放到 /usr/lib/lua/luci/model/cbi
<gfrog> imtxc: 好迅速
<imtxc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9091993/ 这个同样名字放到 /usr/lib/lua/luci/controller
<imtxc> gfrog: Network 里面就有了
<imtxc> gfrog: 我的这个配置文件的路径或许跟乃的不一样，你看着改改
<gfrog> imtxc: 碉堡了
<gfrog> imtxc: 恩，不一样，我没加/etc/dnsmasq.d，不过应该加一个，
<imtxc> gfrog: 应该可以弄个提交之后 reload， 我还没实现
<imtxc> 没查到
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  17:45
<jusss> tedt
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  17:46
<jusss> nyfair: 牛牛
<abc_> 测试
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  17:58
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: http://www.zhihu.com/question/24871710#answer-8847187 买爪机要小心了，国产现在也山寨了
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 淘宝上的小米4怎么就1999呢？可信吗？ - 知乎
<huntxu> gfrog: 太tmd牛逼了我覺得
<gfrog> huntxu: 小米知名度太高了，妈蛋，当年仿水果也没这么狠啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 这尼玛不开盖都分不出来了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 说明小米的工艺和山寨一个水准
 * huntxu 買菜去了
 * cherrot 那印度司机说要带我去看sheep fuck tree，我满心期待了一路，手机掏出来准备摄像了，结果他带我们到了造船厂。 
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 本来就是山寨出身
<O0XX> gfrog: 新来的实习生？
<gfrog> O0XX: 有实习生么？
<gfrog> O0XX: 是个marketing的
<O0XX> gfrog: 对，是新来了个实习生,marketing的
<gfrog> O0XX: 还在么？
<gfrog> O0XX: 还在办公室么？
<O0XX> gfrog: 走了。。。我下午去nancy屋的时候就没看见
<gfrog> O0XX: 他在nancy屋啊？
<O0XX> gfrog: 就俩屋子，没在我们屋...而且肯定在nancy屋，他还来问路过
<gfrog> O0XX: 神奇啊，开始有专门的人做marketing了
<jusss> gfrog: 那是啥？菜市场？
<gfrog> jusss: 不知道是啥
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWH_GIHK2CAB9DtbWg1PIAAMY6gFnjPgAH0PN664.gif 喵星人与吸尘器不得不说的事！＊（转）5
<jusss> 吸尘器的形状好奇葩
<imtxc> gfrog: 我同事去年就买到过山寨的小米...
<imtxc> gfrog: 给他爹买的，系统看起来一模一样，直到半年以后，他妹又买了一部，然后买了个手机壳，发现在他爹的手机上面装不上。。。。
<imtxc> 买个手机壳就能区分的 lol
<iorikyox> 系统时间弄好了，没装NTP
<iorikyox> NTC？
<iorikyox> 有个事情请教，mate桌面有个网络流量监测的，能加到panel里的，叫什么名字？
<archl> imtxc:  山寨小米干嘛？红米真悲剧呀。。。电池这么差劲，1天就没电了
<iorikyox> 找到了，mate-netspeed ，跟monitor丝毫没关系，呵呵
<imtxc> gfrog: 原来是我想多了
<imtxc> gfrog:  fs.writefile("/etc/dnsmasq.d/gfw.conf", value)
<imtxc>         io.popen("/etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart")
<imtxc> 这样加就可以，把 reload 操作加到保存配置之后嘛。。。。 我还想着怎么获取那个 submit
<jusss> 自言自语。。。
<jusss> iorikyox: 抛弃de吧
<jusss> iorikyox: 少走点弯路
<iorikyox> 不是啦，要是在这里发问，有人回答的话，省不少事情呢。自己找太麻烦了
<iorikyox> 呵呵
<iorikyox> 额，这么快又要换么？
<jusss> 去学vim emacs吧
<iorikyox> 你的建议是……
<jusss> vim emacs
<iorikyox> 好吧，我先记下
<iorikyox> vim暂时还用不到，这几天都是在配置桌面，不知跟vi有多大差别。
<jusss> 我现在已经想在所有界面 c-r c-f c-s c-n了
<iorikyox> 能写全称么，看不懂哈
<jusss> 去学vim emacs
<iorikyox> 今天的fox5特别稳定，HD效果没断过
<iorikyox> 好吧
<iorikyox> 谢谢你的建议
<iorikyox> vim要额外安装，vi是内置的，vim通用所有linux么？
<iorikyox> vi在各环境下的键盘功能也不一样，头疼
<O0XX> jusss: stumpwm?
<jusss> O0XX: dwm
<jusss> O0XX: 只是想，人家不支持
<gfrog> imtxc: 碉堡了
<gfrog> O0XX: 乃还在办公室？
<jusss> O0XX: 都一周多了工会还不告诉我能不能批，纠结
<jusss> 不批早点告诉 等待真讨厌
<kandu> jusss: 没事，我等了半年才下来
<kandu> jusss: 呃，你不是说信用卡?
<imtxc> jusss: 别着急
<O0XX> jusss: 你可以打95588，催一下，然后马上就能得到短信说不批
<O0XX> gfrog:对啊
<imtxc> jusss: icbc 和很慢
<O0XX> gfrog:工作呢
<imtxc> jusss: 大妈行，着急不得
<kandu> jusss: icbc 就是这么的高傲啊
<imtxc> 不知道广发用啥寄卡
<jusss> ，
<jusss> 爱存不存
<mikecao> 下班
<iorikyox> 能问下，你们准备在这周五买什么么？呵呵
<iorikyox> 哦，还有8天多呢
<archl> imtxc:  你要黑色星期五买东西么？
<iorikyox> 用云端登录的真多
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 请教，如何发起一个“HUD风格”的对话框 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466157 实际效果可以参考关机/注销时弹出的确认窗口，或长按Super键弹出的快捷键列表。 想把平板电脑上本Windows设计的多余的按键利用起来，做个旋转屏幕、调节亮度之类的功能面板。非常相中这种
<^k^>  ─> 效果的对话框，感觉和触屏会非常搭配。 不知道有没有提供相应的接口可以调用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yz …
<jusss`> test
<^k^> jusss`:点点点.  20:29
<jusss> onlylove: 11寸本配i3多少钱大概
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 最近一直无法顺利更新Google Chrome了，求问有什么解决办法吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466159 用 apt-get update 时，一直显示如下信息： W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/d ... /InRelease W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/d ... /InRelease W: Failed to
<^k^>  ─> fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/d ... elease.gpg Unable to connect to dl.google.com:http: [IP: 61.19.1.54 80] W: Failed to fetch …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 中国太奇妙了 : 有位美国朋友访问了中国后,对翻译说:"你们的中国太奇妙了,尤其是文字语文方面。譬如:'中国队大胜美国队',是说中国队胜了；而'中国队大败美国队',又是中国队胜了。总之,胜利永远属于你们。"
<onlylove_> 老笑话
<onlylove_> > joke
<^k^> onlylove_: 母亲的惊叹 : 黛咪陪母亲观赏一部获奥斯卡奖的影片。当画面上出现女主角背裸镜头时,听得母亲"哎哟"一声惊叹。黛咪担心母亲接受不了这类暴露镜头,正要解释"这是导演的艺术手法,用以表现生命之美好"云云,却听母亲接着说道:"本来还真看不出来,女主角其实这么胖呢。"
<kandu> imtxc: 不过近来 ramhost 一到晚上就不好用。你用美国的 vps 在晚上连 ramhost 都得十多几十秒
<kandu> imtxc: 白天倒是刷刷的
<kandu> imtxc: 呃，弄错了，是用日本的 vps 连它都很慢。
<jzp113> lantern
<jzp113> 我最近一直在用 速度不错
<jzp113> yunfan, 我借了本魏晋南北朝史纲
<jzp113> yunfan, 韩国磐写的
<jzp113> yunfan, 学校图书馆没多少关于那个朝代的书
<patriotyag> me hh
<patriotyag> 试试怎么说话
<alvin_rxg> patriotyag: 恭喜你，获得了“会说话”技能一级
<patriotyag> 如何在下载东西时启用aria这个软件
<shoowen> 请问下各位有没有对ubuntu进行过降级操作的？
<patriotyag> 据说可以提高下载速度
<shoowen> 我在http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/DowngradeHowto中找到了相关的说明
<^k^> ⇪ ti: DowngradeHowto - Ubuntu中文
<shoowen> 但是里面有一步如下：
<shoowen> 用编辑器(如gedit)打开/etc/apt/preferences (如 sudo gedit /etc/apt/preferences)
<shoowen> 在ubuntu 11.10 中没有/etc/apt/preferences这个文件，只有/etc/apt/preferences.d 这个目录
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求助，如何不让ubuntu隐藏窗口工具栏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466160 ubuntu 打开窗口后工具栏会被隐藏，只剩下最大最小化按钮。只有当鼠标移动到窗口工具栏处才显示。 如何让ubuntu 不要隐藏工具栏。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxyynnd — 2014-11-19 22:34
<jzp113> yunfan,  刚才掉线了
<patriotyag> 那个java在软件中心怎么找不到
<kandu> shoowen: man apt_preferences 有说的。放那目录下也行。按字序读取
<jusss> kandu: windows能改桌面吗？
<kandu> jusss: 不知道，我只会换 win 的主题和背景
<patriotyag> windows可以下那些桌面工具 改变桌面的样子
<shoowen> kandu: 谢谢，我去man看看
<freeflying> imtxc: 你推荐的啥路由器啊
 * kves 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-20
<^{^> Hello
<^{^> Hello
<^k^> ^{^:点点点.  09:46
<^k^> ^{^:点点点.  09:47
<^{^> Iphone上用irc也不错
<^{^> Hello
<^k^> ^{^:点点点.  09:50
<imtxc> freeflying: wndr4300 吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 挺靠谱的，那种小的不怎么靠谱，比如我的 wr703n， 就启不了dhcp
<chongwish> imtxc: 壕，怎么天天搞路由
<imtxc> chongwish: 没有啊
<imtxc> chongwish: 那我上班只能搞这个啊
<imtxc> chongwish: 不然拿啥糊口？
<chongwish> imtxc: 拿钱糊口呀，笨呐
<tenzu> imtxc: 傍大款就能糊口
<imtxc> tenzu: 频道里面的壕都不包养我啊 cc happyaron adam8157, freeflying , eexpress , roylez , qiao , cherrot.
<qiao> imtxc: 那你应该找 壕 iMadper  啊。。
<archl> tenzu 教授
<wangli> inara, iMadper 早
<tenzu> imtxc: 你得找富婆
<tenzu> archl: yo
<wangli> imtxc,
<imtxc> wangli: 求包养
<wangli> imtxc, ？
<wangli> imtxc, 来吧
<chongwish> imtxc: 到底是包谁 cc wangli
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.dshibaoyang.com/forum.php
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 包养_包养网_求包养_都市包养网
<chongwish> iMadper: 专业户
<iMadper> chongwish: 过奖.
<freeflying> iMadper: 预订魅族没
<iMadper> freeflying: 没, 继续5s
<iMadper> freeflying: 有的用啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我估计能等到mx5 或者iphone6s
 * iMadper 去上班
<chongwish> iMadper: 哇咔咔，这算是赞扬你吗……
<ashui> 可以工信部举报么
<ashui> 这太特么没节操了……………………………………
<freeflying> imtxc: 这货不带ac支持
<imtxc> freeflying: 家里用需要ac么
<freeflying> imtxc: 需要啊
<imtxc> 这……
<imtxc> 反正我用不到
<yunfan> debian委员会辞职了3个人  按照议会制度 这个委员会应该自动下台了吧
<jusss> yunfan: 因为systemd？
<archl> freeflying:  准备要 Mx4 Pro 了？
<kandu> 微信和手机qq用哪个好?
<kandu> 微信可替代qq的功能么?
<archl> kandu: 用陌陌
<kandu> archl: 不考虑
<kandu> archl: 我 crossover 上只有qq
<archl> kandu:  我。没 crossover
 * archl 是个忽视友情的人
<jusss> qq
<kandu> jusss: 优势是?
<onlylove> 靠，suse也是个奇奇怪怪的依赖发行版
<kandu> 我要没垃圾信息打扰的
<kandu> 附加功能越少越好
<kandu> 谁有 hoxily 电话?
<imtxc> kandu: 微信唯一蛋疼的是多点登录，貌似它的想法是想取代电话和短信
<jusss> 我擦
<jusss> 都要电话了
<jusss> 要啪啪
<imtxc> 然后你想多点登录，它就告诉你，那你的 sim 卡能多点登录不
<freeflying> archl: 不上了，我今年买了四五个手机
<archl> freeflying:  土豪。
<freeflying> imtxc: 我的e4200有人收不
<freeflying> archl: 穷玩车，富玩表，屌丝只好玩手机
<imtxc> 那是啥
<kandu> imtxc: 哦, thx 先用微信试试
<archl> freeflying:  对比之下，频道土豪
 * kandu 只好玩手机的路过
<archl> freeflying:  管那些富人做什么。。。
 * archl 都没认识什么富人。
 * happyaron 手机都玩不起
<imtxc> freeflying: e4200 是那台笔记本么？
<archl> happyaron:  。你可以。
<imtxc> 这现在没有人收吧
<imtxc> happyaron: 你不打算收购几家手机厂商么
<imtxc> happyaron: 要不你收购了小米，然后我帮你在淘宝上卖F码咱们发财
<eexpress> freeflying: 土豪中的屌丝啊。4，5个手机
 * imtxc 拜携无敌伞全球环游宇宙中心萌萌哒频道首富 happyaron
<freeflying> imtxc: linksys的router
<eexpress> imtxc: 。
<imtxc> 买那么多手机做啥啊
<archl> imtxc: 他是买了试试，但是不着急卖出
<eexpress> 他任性。就是要买
<archl> eexpress: 实际就是有钱
<happyaron> 上来就被黑出翔，匿了
<imtxc> fr
<eexpress> 恩
<imtxc> freeflying: 有这么个路由器？ 淘宝上都木搜到哇？
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总乃任性
<kandu> imtxc: 我用qq号码怎么登录不了
<kandu> imtxc: 说此微信号码不存在
<imtxc> kandu: 选择其他方式登录
<freeflying> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Linksys-E4200-Dual-Band-Wireless-N-Router/dp/B004K1EZDS
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Linksys-E4200-Dual-Band-Wireless-N-Router/dp/B004K1EZDS -- unhandled responsein get head
<kandu> imtxc: 电脑上此qq号码好用的
<kandu> imtxc: 其他方式有哪些？
<imtxc> kandu: 登录的时候选择用其他方式登录，好像才能用qq号来着
<imtxc> kandu: 哦，不对，这个入口好像没有了
<imtxc> kandu: 现在貌似只能电话号码
<imtxc> freeflying: 这东西……………… 有人能买的起？
<kandu> imtxc: 那，用手机qq试试
<imtxc> freeflying: 看起来很牛的啊，为嘛不直接用要出掉呐？
<skh1> ubuntu 更新的时候出现 [正在连接 dl.google.com  怎么办？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Chrome (@ www.google.com *FROM* dl.google.com)
<kandu> skh1: 等等再连/代理/vpn
<smilevenus> 我电脑上的ubuntu每次更新好久，最后都更新失败咋整啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 不能刷openwrt
<kandu> skh1: 这个链接偶尔不好用，很多时候还是可以更新的 chrom 什么的
<skh1> 哦
<chongwish> imtxc: 你确定你不是做路由销售的～～～
<imtxc> chongwish: 我们厂里面卖这个
<imtxc> chongwish: 我不是销售部门的嘛，我是保卫处的
<yunfan> freeflying: 送几个战斗机给我吧
<skh1> kandu: 谢谢，我会了
<jusss> kandu: 为什么systemd争议这么大
<kandu> jusss: systemd 是什么?
<mikecao> 土豪们早 cc qiao wangli imtxc
<wangli> mikecao, zao
<onlylove> kandu: 新版init
<onlylove> kandu: 微信可以发qq消息
<onlylove> kandu: 有个qq离线插件
<mikecao> 啥是init
<onlylove> opensuse不欢迎我，我都安装xorg-x11了，startx和我说找不到X
<onlylove> mikecao: 每天早上叫你起床的妹子是init
<imtxc> mikecao: 早
<jusss> onlylove: 我今天去别的地方出差，还不给我转正就尼玛让我出差
<onlylove> yunfan: 昨天当当买了本书，到手之后发现居然是节选的，早知道去书店看看再买，我冲着中华书局的出版社去的
<onlylove> jusss: 正常
<onlylove> yunfan: 谁知道中华书局也有这样的坑
<jusss> onlylove: 三个月了，也不跟我谈工资
<onlylove> jusss: 没啥
<onlylove> jusss: 再三个月你找老大直接谈，不带你玩就滚
<onlylove> jusss: 这些天你先看看能不能存下些钱
<jusss> onlylove: 直接xorg呀
<qiao> mikecao: 壕早！～
<kandu> onlylove: 哦，这，不关心。反正又不用我来写启动脚本
<eexpress> jusss: 去一个地方，头次就一定要谈好工资。现在谈，假了。
<mikecao> qiao, 前台早
<Chaos`Eternal> onlylove, you need to install xorg-xserver
<kandu> onlylove: 现在微信把 qq 号码认成微信号码，然后说他不存在
<Chaos`Eternal> x11 is just client library
<kandu> onlylove: 登不上了
<Chaos`Eternal> no server side
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: xorg-x11不包括xorg-server？
<Chaos`Eternal> yes
<onlylove> 靠，坑……
<Chaos`Eternal> shit happends
<onlylove> suse这点倒是比debian好，要什么就装什么，多了一点不给装，NTM倒是给我解决依赖啊，我装了不能用啊
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 《大话操作系统——做坚实的工程实践派》(8.1)(指令集未完待续) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466164 大多数情况，操作系统内核用纯C语言是写不了的，因为有些关键功能，重要代码段，还是得用汇编指令干上一把才行， 本书不会过于详细的介绍ARM920T处理器所有的指
<^k^>  ─> 令以及每条指令所有的详细使用方式。因为，一、篇幅所限，二、本书不是介绍某一特定处理器的指令集的 …
<onlylove> 我估计等下x11-libs还要再装下
<onlylove> suse的虚包比debian差远了
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  11:30
<jusss> eexpress: 这次是熟人介绍过去的就没问太多，
<onlylove> 说是要离职的3个已经知道俩了，还有个是谁……或者他已经走了
<onlylove> 看来我是被坑的节奏
<jusss> eexpress: 这个月底要是不给我转，我就撤
<onlylove> kandu: 你要装qq离线插件，然后在离线插件里面设置qq
<skh1> 我的ubuntu内核已经升级为3.14，为什么每次更新还要下载3.13？
<onlylove> jusss: 别动不动就撤，这样不好
<jusss> onlylove: ian jackson
<onlylove> skh1: 手动升级的？
<skh1> 是
<onlylove> jusss: 不是debian委员会的，是我公司这边的
<jusss> onlylove: 创始人
<onlylove> skh1: 正常
<onlylove> jusss: 我司这边恰好有仨离职的
<skh1> onlylove: 不下行不行？
<onlylove> skh1: 你如果自动升的，它就不管啦
<onlylove> skh1: 忘了，你好像可以hold还是啥的，它就不管它的更新了
<onlylove> skh1: 很久没折腾手工kernel了
<jusss> onlylove: 我也想离职，每月给1k5现在，不赚钱还贴钱
<onlylove> jusss: 你做什么花那么多
<skh1> jusss: 干什么工作呢？
<kandu> onlylove: 哦 thx. 刚已用手机qq了
<onlylove> kandu: 随便你折腾，反正我这俩一个不想用
<onlylove> 貌似suse的依赖其实比debian多
<jussss> onlylove: 每月房租400,吃饭900
<onlylove> jussss: 哦……也不少了……
<kandu> onlylove: 我也不想用 T.T
<chongwish> jussss: 哪个城市？
<onlylove> jussss: 如果2000的话会好一点……
<jussss> sjz
<jussss> chongwish: 你在哪个城市
<chongwish> jussss: sjz 是哪里？三角洲？
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: there is an error about font-config how to ignore or resolve it
<jussss> onlylove: 帮我查下霸州到石家庄下午晚上有几趟火车，都是几点
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 河北省会
<jussss> chenshaoju: 石家庄
<onlylove> chongwish: 河北省会
<abc_> 谁是石家庄的？
<abc_> 我也是
<jussss> 我
<abc_> jussss, 哪个区
<Chaos`Eternal> what error
<abc_> 我在裕华
<onlylove> 靠，多打了re
<kandu> 现在不忙的话，买火车票要不要预订的？还是到火车站现买现坐?
 * kandu 山里孩子没见识，请多指教
<chongwish> jussss: 去北上广深吧
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: unable to open fontset
<imtxc> kandu: 空闲的时候现坐现买嘛
<onlylove> jussss: 石家庄还是石家庄北
<kandu> imtxc: 哦，那就好 XD
<jussss> onlylove: 石家庄
<jussss> abc_: 我也是
<abc_> jussss, 。。
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 另一个问题是，我装的openbox为啥命令行是/usr/bin/twm
<Chaos`Eternal> donno
<Chaos`Eternal> too complex to me
<jussss> abc_: 工作在长安区政府附近
<Chaos`Eternal> goto /etc/xorg/Xsession and have a look?
<jussss> abc_: 你哪里
<abc_> jussss, 这么近。。
<abc_> 我在桥西读专科
<onlylove> jussss: 没下午晚上的吧，霸州的都是凌晨的车，有个下午一点三十七发的，到石家庄北
<chongwish> onlylove: 你也河北？怎么那么了解
<jussss> abc_: 建华南大街与裕华路交口这
<onlylove> chongwish: 鱼唇，我在线查的
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ffmpegthumbnailer怎么不起作用，生成不了视频缩略图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466165 系统：ubuntu14.04 64bit 因为totem生成不了某些1080P的影片的缩略图，所以删除了totem，然后安装了ffmpegthumbnailer。清除之前totem生成的缓存之后，打开nautilus根本看不到影片的缩略图。这是
<^k^>  ─> 怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mcjoeng — 2014-11-20 11:41
<abc_> jussss, 我在长兴街
<jussss> abc_: 请我吃饭吧
<chongwish> onlylove: 在线查的……怎么那么 high……
<abc_> jussss, T_T
<onlylove> chongwish: 那怎么办
<abc_> jussss, 好意思吗。。坑我大一新生
<chongwish> onlylove: 问 jussss，问 abc_ ，两大活人
<onlylove> chongwish: jussss问我的好么
<chongwish> onlylove: 好的
<onlylove> chongwish: 我在北京，没事研究霸州和石家庄作甚
<abc_> onlylove, 2333
<abc_> jussss, 下课了，oh yeah
<jussss> abc_: 什么学校
<jussss> 名字
<chongwish> onlylove: 帝都雾霾如何～～～
<onlylove> chongwish: 没感觉
<abc_> jussss, 石家庄职业技术学院
<abc_> 测试
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  11:55
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: solved by install a ttf font
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: but how to change wm
<abc_> 测试
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  11:57
<Chaos`Eternal> write a .xinitrc
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: thx
<abc_> 74s 延迟
<abc_> s！！
<yunfan> onlylove: 谁叫你不看清楚
<onlylove> yunfan: 他又没说是节选的
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后正文里面来了，共有多少章，本书选了多少章
<onlylove> yunfan: 当当的试读就那么一点
<yunfan> onlylove: 那可以告他们
<yunfan> 这是欺诈
<onlylove> yunfan: 没啥，很多古书都是节选的
<onlylove> yunfan: http://product.dangdang.com/20640675.html#catalog
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 《世说新语--中华经典藏书》沈海波　译注_简介_书评_在线阅读-当当图书
<onlylove> yunfan: 下次买啥得小心了……不看过不能买了
<onlylove> yunfan: 这书还不如那些地摊上5块一本的，人那好歹是全本
<onlylove> yunfan: 算了，我没看仔细，里面有说……
<onlylove> yunfan: 本书节选了《世说新语》的部分精彩内容，以故事性、趣味性和哲理性为主，以原书顺序编排篇目，并进行简单的注释和逐字翻译，以便于读者阅读和理解。
<imtxc> 部分精彩内容...
<imtxc> 世说新语本身也不厚
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以坑啊
<imtxc> 不过看注解的咋样了
<onlylove> imtxc: 好在不贵……不过十几块买了个精简版略不爽
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不关心注解
<imtxc> onlylove: 我之前买过一本字贴
<onlylove> imtxc: 换句话说，他给我全古文的我也不介意
<onlylove> imtxc: 问题是我受不了节选啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 赵孟頫的 汲黯传， 我当时因为是全的呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后也是删减版？
<imtxc> onlylove: 结果来才发现丫真的是汲黯传
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过这倒不能怪出版社
<imtxc> 赵写的时候就是写了汲陈列传里面的汲黯的部分
<onlylove> http://v.book.ifeng.com/book/ts/14611.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 世说新语（全本）_刘义庆_凤凰读书_凤凰网
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那不一样，你那是因为人当时没写全
<imtxc> onlylove: 其实我是想看后面太史公吐嘈的那部分的，结果丫居然没有
<onlylove> imtxc: 太史公曰：想看吐槽？么有
<imtxc> onlylove: 不够也够黑的，总共5也A4纸， 12 元
<imtxc> 道德经那么厚，也卖12块钱
<onlylove> imtxc: 道德经，不是才5K字么
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过那东西太难懂，注解要写很多的样子
<imtxc> onlylove: 在字贴里面，不算少的了
<onlylove> imtxc: 字帖……
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实你如果想练字，完全可以去买玄秘塔
<imtxc> onlylove: 圣教序也就不到2500字
<imtxc> 柳的完全学不像啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我对两晋那段历史不是和熟悉，世说里面那些一个字的名字我有时候还真对不上是谁
 * O0XX history-cn
 * O0XX #history-cn
<gfrog> eexpress: 所以在irssi里咋写正则？
<gfrog> eexpress: 我写的\b被转义成\010了，奇葩
<yunfan> onlylove: 许多古书都有在线版本 不需要买 世说新语就有
<onlylove> yunfan: 我习惯看纸质的
<onlylove> yunfan: 凤凰网就有世说新语的电子版
<yunfan> onlylove: 纯装逼
<onlylove> yunfan: 我看电子版眼睛疼，没别的原因
<imtxc> 我去，凤凰网还能看书？
<onlylove> imtxc: 凤凰读书啊，看上面的log
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过有的书是收费的，只给看一点
<nyfair> 靠，巨硬吃什么药了，昨天推送了个1.2g的补丁
<imtxc> O0XX: 对了，我的EMV芯片我看都生锈了，还能插不
<onlylove> nyfair: 敏捷开发
<onlylove> nyfair: 做好一点推一点
<gfrog> imtxc: 钢丝球刷刷
<onlylove> yunfan: 我一般玩游戏的时间比较长，等想起看书这茬，眼睛一般比较累了，纸质的相对不累
<imtxc> gfrog: 算了，反正我也用不到，就在线付款玩玩
<yunfan> onlylove: 看到 tenzu 来的话 叫他帮我下这个论文  http://www.cnki.com.cn/Article/CJFDTotal-MZYY200103006.htm
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 清代杭州满城研究--《满族研究》2001年03期
<onlylove> yunfan: 不应该找蓝莓么
<onlylove> yunfan: 教授每月流量那么紧张
<yunfan> onlylove: 蓝莓不是外国佬嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: l5e没毕业的话也可以
<onlylove> yunfan: 你肿么能这样，人在香港上学而已
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是我信息有误 我一直以为他肉身在法国
<yunfan> onlylove: 总之帮我搞定吧 我去冲个澡
<O0XX> imtxc: 插插插
<O0XX> imtxc: 不行找个橡皮擦擦就行
<O0XX> imtxc:再不行砂纸
<O0XX> imtxc: 磨两下就好了
<freeflying> O0XX: wyse的盒子有要的不
<freeflying> imtxc: ^^
<O0XX> freeflying: 要搬家啦？
<freeflying> O0XX: 不是啊，清理家里得电子垃圾
<O0XX> freeflying: 你问问大家谁要...最后没人要就给我扔办公室得了
<chongwish> * 电子垃圾是什么
<O0XX> chongwish: 一切过时的不能拿出去显示土豪身份的通电的产品
<chongwish> O0XX: 好高端的样子
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总又处理垃圾了？
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊，得全清理掉
<freeflying> 不然我儿子在家都玩这个了
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<O0XX> freeflying: 给我个帽子，我帮你踢
<O0XX> freeflying: 培养你儿子搞机以后，这天分
<gfrog> imtxc: 内个，dnsmasq.d玩意需要在dnsmasq.conf里写神马么？ 还是直接建目录扔配置进去就好？
<O0XX> gfrog: 要写
<O0XX> gfrog: 幺戏
<gfrog> O0XX: 写神马？
<O0XX> gfrog: 不过一般都有
<O0XX> gfrog: 你打开你的dnsmasq.conf看看
<imtxc> gfrog: gfrog conf-dir=/etc/dnsmasq.d
<O0XX> imtxc: 就这个
<gfrog> O0XX: 么得
<imtxc> gfrog: 这一行就妥拉
<gfrog> imtxc: 多谢
<imtxc> 中行 EMV 不划算啊，少年们  gfrog O0XX
<O0XX> imtxc:咋？
<yunfan> happyaron: 你手上有几个ci20?
<imtxc> 中行的汇率总比招行的贵
<imtxc> 中行 613.62， 招行 6.1351
 * chongwish 看汇率的，都是壕
<O0XX> imtxc: 那你看看爱存不存的
<O0XX> imtxc: 而且用中行EMV主要是薅返现
<O0XX> imtxc: 谁看汇率
<imtxc> http://market.cmbchina.com/ccard/Vip/visaqbz/
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ visa全币种白金信用卡
<imtxc> O0XX: 返现？ 怎么玩？
<O0XX> imtxc: http://www.boc.cn/bcservice/bi3/bi31/201405/t20140530_3425602.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ “环球精彩 一卡尽享”境外消费返现5%
<O0XX> imtxc: http://www.boc.cn/bcservice/bi3/bi31/201406/t20140603_3433313.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ “环球精彩一卡尽享”精彩海淘5%返现
<imtxc> 短信里面一直有境外41家知名购物网站反线啥的
<imtxc> 不是 13% 么
<imtxc> 在指定20家境外线上商户单笔消费达$100元及以上
<O0XX> imtxc: 100刀很容易吧...你海淘一次还不够100刀的话，算上运费就不比
<O0XX> 国内便宜了
<imtxc> O0XX: icbc 的不会看
<imtxc> 这网站太复杂
<O0XX> imtxc: http://www.chahuilv.com/gh/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 工商银行汇率查询 - 查汇率
<imtxc> O0XX: 赞
<imtxc> 更贵。。。。。。
<O0XX> imtxc: 我咋觉得你看错了呢
<O0XX> imtxc: 我以前结汇的经验是 工行比招行给的人民币多啊
<imtxc> 不对啊
<imtxc> O0XX: 为啥这个网站看到的招行是 613.65
<gfrog> O0XX: imtxc 现在宇宙行理财金还有方法薅嘛？ 除了搬砖
<imtxc> gfrog: 不知道哇，我还没有那个卡呢
<imtxc> O0XX: 这网站靠谱么
<O0XX> imtxc: 我再给你找一个我以前看的
<imtxc> O0XX: 还款的话，看的是现汇卖出吧？
<O0XX> imtxc: 银行的卖出价吧？
<imtxc> O0XX: 对啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 10年前的ibook, 还有10多年前的palm TE2
<imtxc> http://www.yinhang.com/quoteDetail/1
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 建设银行外汇牌价及汇率-外汇--银率网
<imtxc> http://www.chahuilv.com/jh/
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 建行汇率查询 - 查汇率
<imtxc> 这，查到的都不一样
<nyfair> 麻蛋，安倍老贼千万要挺住不能下台啊
<nyfair> 我还等着日元破5啊
<O0XX> nyfair: 到时候给带个日本学妹回来
<^k^> 新 线下活动专版 • 北京Linux用户组狂欢节及 BLUG 12周年生日大 Party http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466167 你熟悉的 UFO 大会 （Ubuntu\Fedora\openSUSE 本地用户组年会）现正式更名为 北京 Linux 用户组狂欢节 啦！ 还是原先的配方，还是熟悉的味道， 一切都为开源爱好者而生！ 今年北京 Linux 用
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  13:50
<freeflying> O0XX: docker里跑gui如何
<O0XX> freeflying: 啊哈？
<O0XX> freeflying: 为啥要这么干？
<chongwish> freeflying: 不错
<onlylove> 喵的为何账单还没出
<imtxc> onlylove: 啥
<happyaron> yunfan: 1个
<freeflying> O0XX: 尤其chrome这种二货
<imtxc> 今天帝都的空气还是熟悉的味道啊
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 小说类网站备份解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466170 2014年小说类网站进入繁荣期，包括巨头也有涉足。中国互联网网民阅读率已经达到70%以上，尤其是在移动互联网的快速发展下，手机阅读已经成为一种习惯。简单快捷的阅读方式，给小说网站提
<jusss> 又掉了
<jusss> 火车上这破网络
<O0XX> freeflying: 你要mac里跑个docker然后跑承认哦么？
<O0XX> freeflying:跑chrome？
<O0XX> freeflying:真有想象力
<freeflying> O0XX: linux上啊
<imtxc> O0XX: 我打算在 vps 上跑个静态 html 的博客，用啥 server 比较合适
<chongwish> imtxc: nginx
<imtxc> chongwish: 占资源小的，好配置的，稳定的，靠谱的
<chongwish> imtxc: 人用得多的，问题少的，我觉得 nginx 对于静态的靠谱，个人看法，别打我
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 数据库开发需要注意的10个重要特点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466172 多备份从数据库开发的角度综合讲述SQL Server2005的10个最重要的特点。 　　NET框架主机 　　使用SQL Server2005,开发人员通过使用相似的语言，例如微软的VisualC#.net和微软的VisualBasic,将能够创立数据库
<O0XX> freeflying: mac上那个boot2docker你用过没？
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天该出账单了，还没收到信息
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦，微信最快
<imtxc> onlylove: 邮件估计得第二天了
<imtxc> onlylove: 注意查看垃圾邮件
<onlylove> imtxc: sms
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有那么一说就
<onlylove> imtxc: 我从收到卡的那个月开始收短信账单通知
<imtxc> ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 要转发个给你看不
<imtxc> onlylove: 算了，我之前一直想要个短信的，结果说没有
<onlylove> imtxc: 该不是之前的是赠送的吧……
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个月开始就没了
<imtxc> 我擦，我发现那天升级系统之后， offlineimap 收不到邮件了
<freeflying> O0XX: mac上不折腾这货
<roylez> freeflying: 我在mac下依然用mutt
<freeflying> roylez: 蛋疼
<O0XX> roylez: 蛋疼
<yunfan> happyaron: 你上次不是说有好多？
<happyaron> yunfan: 我没有好多，img有好多
<happyaron> yunfan: 问 wzssyqa 要
<imtxc> onlylove: 绑定微信，妥妥的
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • thinkpad E431 安装14.04，找不到无线网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466173 是还要安装什么驱动么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aptenodytes — 2014-11-20 14:09
<yunfan> happyaron: 他不在 等他在的时候 帮我要个来试试
<nyfair> http://h.acfun.tv/t/5055833
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ No.5055833 - AC匿名版
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，威风堂堂，这种18摸歌还能放地铁上听
<happyaron> n
<happyaron> nyfair: 什么叫18摸歌
<syq> yunfan: ^
<happyaron> yunfan: 等下他上来你跟他说
<syq> yunfan: 你要拿了做什么？
<syq> 有个理由才好找他们要啊
<nyfair> happyaron: 就是ibm员工作词作曲的歌曲
<happyaron> nyfair: 。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 刚收到了……
<happyaron> syq: 18m又放黑科技 http://www.nallatech.com/solutions/openpower-capi-developer-kit-for-power-8/
<^k^> ⇪ t: OpenPOWER CAPI Developer Kit for POWER 8 | Nallatech
<happyaron> palomino|keepwor: 破马坚持叔好
<palomino|keepwor> ...
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<O0XX> palomino|working: 破马卧啃叔好
<palomino|working> ....
<imtxc> palomino|keepwor: 破马坚持叔好
<imtxc> palomino|working: 破马卧啃叔好
 * imtxc 频道壕之一N*4K显示器无敌破马好
<palomino|working> = =
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04有线联网突然不工作了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466174 开始没问题，后来换了个座位和网口。有时候sleep再唤醒就连不上网了。现在彻底连不上网了。 我运行了几条命令，结果如下。请大神帮忙看看。(急，在线等) ++ sudo lshw -numeric -class networ
<^k^>  ─> k *-network description: Ethernet interface product: RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10EC:8168] vendor: Realtek Se …
<tenzu> 好多OP
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 乖
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: iMadper O0XX gfrog 这几天看的房子, 最合适的一个是顶楼西向, 不开心啊
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 跟那对小夫妻住啊
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 小夫妻什么的 最爽了...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ? 哪对?
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你怎么没戴帽子？
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 不是有个 和小夫妻  合租 那个么
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 要买了？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你听bruce说的? 就是那个 顶楼西向邋遢小夫妻
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 那就这个了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没钱没资格, 妈蛋 这五个词成天跟你解释, 买买买 买个头?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 晚上睡不着的时候可以练听力
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 色当当早
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: lol
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我以前都是58赶集找个人，也能找到靠谱的
<O0XX> gfrog: 那个太难了...
<onlylove> tenzu: 教授，有人找你下论文
<O0XX> gfrog: 概率不大..就是要多花点经历
<tenzu> onlylove: jyf么？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 当然花时间，不过我看你这找自如也听浪费时间
<O0XX> gfrog: 精力
<onlylove> tenzu: 嗯
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 西向主卧？
<gfrog> O0XX: 我当时找了半个月，找的那个地方除了高都很满意，小区绝赞啊
<tenzu> onlylove: 假装
<O0XX> gfrog: 没电梯？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 16.8m2 可能是次卧吧
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你一个人要这么大的地方？
<gfrog> O0XX: 6楼
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 租一套然后当二房东
<gfrog> O0XX: 的阁楼
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 太窄吧的话难受
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我要俯卧撑的啊
<onlylove> tenzu: http://www.cnki.com.cn/Article/CJFDTotal-MZYY200103006.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 清代杭州满城研究--《满族研究》2001年03期
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 自己俯卧撑？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 顶楼夏天会很热么?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 自己租个二居，把 O0XX 拖出来租你的房子
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ...
<imtxc> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/50072640/
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 狗血剧情，我和房东上了床
<O0XX> gfrog: 你看我的名字，他敢跟我合租？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 反正都要开空调，你能感觉出热很多？
<imtxc> cc O0XX adam_magic_pack 请参考
<gfrog> O0XX: 说不定他求之不得
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 也是
<chongwish> gfrog: 六楼应该周围挺多高楼遮阳的，光线好才好
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 另外就是西向没光
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 等等，你这个“也是”是回复哪个啊混蛋
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 错，夕照日头很可怕
<tenzu> onlylove: 这玩意儿竟然是国家自然科学基金课题。。。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 下午不挡窗帘能被晒死，即使是冬天
 * O0XX 发现小米这个 活塞耳机  还不错...
<gfrog> chongwish: 你这是一厢情愿的想法，帝都有很多小区周围没高层
<onlylove> tenzu: 是不是的，我不管，jyf和我说，遇到你让帮忙下，嗯，我的任务完成了
<imtxc> 西晒嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: 这事果然是 yunfan 干的
<onlylove> imtxc: 什么事？
<tenzu> onlylove: 然后肿么给他？
<onlylove> tenzu: 不知道
<onlylove> yunfan: 教授找你
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 西晒可以忍么?
<O0XX> tenzu: 这种人文的为什么是 自然科学基金？
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 没问题
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 挂个帘子
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 要不等等租我的房子？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 太远...
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 就是白天比较暗
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你这remote的怕什么远
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 你给我找个钱多的remote我就去租你的
<O0XX> tenzu: 话说天大现在 青椒 是不是也要求海外经验了？
<tenzu> onlylove: 发了，我有他gmail
<imtxc> 西晒也就下午晒点，白天问题不大啊
<tenzu> O0XX: 人文社科类也有 自然科学基金
<tenzu> O0XX: 评职称的话要求海外经历
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃的房子需要中介不，我来应聘
<O0XX> imtxc: 你直接搞下来当二房东好了
<eexpress> tenzu: 海外经验，就是xx过外国妹子也算？
<tenzu> eexpress: 你说算就算
<O0XX> eexpress: 可以写出书面报告和证明的
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 熟悉 sysfs 和驱动的交互吗？
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 凑合
<O0XX> eexpress: 如何证明 xx过外国妹子呢？
<eexpress> O0XX: 留张照片？
<O0XX> eexpress: 即便全裸也只能证明跟 外国裸妹纸 拍过照
<O0XX> eexpress: 如何证明xx过？
<eexpress> 那也是经验啊。笨 O0XX
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 我加载并卸载了一个驱动程序的device和driver部分，基于platform总线的，为什么会残留2个文件？  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1870753
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 我这儿也在忙bug, 没时间给你看哈
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 好吧，你忙先～
<tryit> cc eexpress iMadper
<O0XX> imtxc: 你有中信的汇添富么？
<imtxc> O0XX: 有帐号，没买
<imtxc> O0XX: 不对，中信的？
<O0XX> imtxc: 汇添富信用卡啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 你咋不搞p2p
<imtxc> 那不是招商证券的么
<imtxc> O0XX: 那没有
<freeflying> O0XX: 10%还是比较靠谱得
<O0XX> freeflying: 我觉得风险太高了
<O0XX> freeflying: 超出我能承受...
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 你竟然觉得10%是靠谱投资.........
<O0XX> imtxc: 那东西据说3倍积分
<O0XX> imtxc: 我刚搞了一张
<imtxc> O0XX: 要那么多卡没用啊
<imtxc> O0XX: i白金不用了？
<O0XX> imtxc: 这个东西三倍积分...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我觉得超过银行贷款利率1.5倍的, 风险都不小
<O0XX> imtxc: i白金网刷..双倍积分
<O0XX> imtxc: 这个线下，三倍
<freeflying> O0XX: 在民间做到15%
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿对投影仪有了解不？
<O0XX> freeflying: 那种更不靠谱...而且时间也太长了
<freeflying> gfrog: 你都搞这么高大上的
<freeflying> O0XX: 一般一年啊
<chongwish> freeflying: 民间的不怕携款逃跑吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 这玩意现在不比电视贵啊
<freeflying> chongwish: 显然要熟悉的才可以
<O0XX> freeflying: 这个...陆金所基本每个1年的标都能托到1年半到2年才能还
<O0XX> 干净
<chongwish> freeflying: 我看了下新闻说 90% 都跑路了，熟了一般不会去吧
<O0XX> freeflying: 我贷给我妈老板 就1分5的利息
<freeflying> O0XX: 这个很靠谱
<O0XX> freeflying: 对啊，我妈是他们公司出纳...所以不怕不还钱
<O0XX> freeflying: 这种才能上，否则风险太高了
<chongwish> O0XX: 壕
<freeflying> O0XX: 1分5很黑了 lol
<freeflying> O0XX: 你可以收蛋蛋的，给他1分，然后你转5厘的差价
<freeflying> O0XX: 找几个，你就不用上班了
<adam_magic_pack> 不好意思, 我自己的利润率更高
<imtxc> 我了个去，你们都 15% 收益了？
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 膜拜
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 比一分利还高？ 壕
<O0XX> freeflying: 而且我这个1分5是月，算成年化还会多一点
<O0XX> freeflying: 不过没多少
<O0XX> freeflying: 时间长
<tenzu> 你们讨论的内容让我这种只拿工资的情何以堪
<pocoyo> tenzu: 还是讨论讨论 vps
<O0XX> pocoyo: 同意..
<lainme> tenzu: 教授可以拿项目
<imtxc> tenzu: 你拿项目的
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽有学生妹
<O0XX> tenzu: 对，不行带研究生 让他们帮你赚钱
<O0XX> gfrog: 学妹只能算福利..
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你有vps就搭个shadowsocks给我用
<tenzu> lainme: 悄悄的
<pocoyo> 那连项目都不能那 没学生妹的咋办
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我是不懂vps 干嘛用的  必须是国外的ip？
<O0XX> pocoyo:如果你只是 翻墙 的话，其实不用买vps
<pocoyo> O0XX: 就是啊  我顶多就是googl打开就成 从来不看片
<pocoyo> O0XX: 你说说用什么翻
<O0XX> pocoyo: 那其实 都不用翻墙...
<O0XX> pocoyo:aol.com的搜索就是google
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41955
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 360浏览器推出有选择翻墙功能
<O0XX> pocoyo: 对，还有楼上这个
<lainme> metis分块居然分出个0网格的，这不是坑人么
<nyfair> https://wen.lu/ 这个g婊镜像是谁做的？比那个greatfire有节操多了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Google
<nyfair> 加利福尼亚州旧金山 - 基于您的IP地址 - 使用确切位置 - 了解详情
<nyfair> 这是怎么实现的，我没用vpn啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41955
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 360浏览器推出有选择翻墙功能
<lainme> 之前搜狗浏览器有过校园网代理
<lainme> onlylove: 你慢了一步
<O0XX> nyfair: 你这个为啥页面底下有百度的统计？
<tryit> O0XX, 长见识了……aol
<onlylove> lainme: 问题在于，我……不用360任何产品
<O0XX> onlylove: 百度浏览器也有
<nyfair> onlylove: 我也不用，但是360本身没啥好黑的吧
<pocoyo> 不好用
<onlylove> nyfair: 没啥好黑的，你没事用wireshark抓过包就知道了，当然现在不行了
<nyfair> onlylove: 很多人装了360之后就再也不问蠢问题了
<onlylove> nyfair: 我从来不回答蠢问题
<nyfair> onlylove: 我是做顾问的，跟你不一样，不回答蠢问题我就滚蛋了
<O0XX> onlylove: 不用360可以用baidu
<nyfair> onlylove: 百度日文输入法原来有账号可以同步的，年初被一堆sb说啥隐私问题，结果现在没账号同步了，换一台电脑用起来烦死
<freeflying> gfrog: 我们中学同学真无聊，把老师拉倒群里
<O0XX> nyfair: 百度那个日文手机输入法还是买的挺值的
<O0XX> freeflying: 这个太正常了，然后慢慢就没人说话了
<O0XX> freeflying: 我们两个群都这样了
<nyfair> 嗯，那个收购超值，而且很便宜
<freeflying> O0XX: lol
<nyfair> 本来g婊都快一家独大没人竞争了，结果风头马上不对了
<nyfair> g婊就是这个挫样，一旦竞争不过就找民逗来黑
<nyfair> 问题是哪怕别人不用度娘，现在win8自带的也比他那个强
<nyfair> 输入法这东西，归根到底还是天朝厉害
<O0XX> nyfair: 老外做不好CJK的东西
<nyfair> onlylove: g婊拼音输入法现在怎么样了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 不清楚，我在用sogou，
<nyfair> onlylove: 搜狗弹小广告啊，有方法么？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我没事就看看，挺好的……
<O0XX> nyfair: 用linux版，弹窗的话就托 happyaron 出来打
<nyfair> O0XX: 已弃坑多年，当年中二的时候以为用linux很牛逼轰轰，现在才想起windows的好
<O0XX> nyfair: 赞
<onlylove> nyfair: 度娘也傻，不是可以分岛国IP和国内IP么，如果是国内用户，就用有同步的，国外的，就给阉割版
<onlylove> nyfair: 嗯，linux不能玩网游，聊YY
<O0XX> onlylove:IP这种事情不靠谱
<nyfair> onlylove: 是啊，现在超级不爽，不知道那个东西能不能坚持下去
<O0XX> onlylove: 尤其现在各种人 往回翻，为了看动漫
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛球包養
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: O0XX: 来写个module alias啊
<onlylove> O0XX: 直接说，我们对中国用户有特殊版本，如果不想隐私侵犯或者惹麻烦，自己乖乖的下精简版
<onlylove> O0XX: 岛国往回翻……
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你比对一下他之前的代码和module alias的关系不就懂了
<onlylove> O0XX: 一开始听说国外翻进来为了看优酷……
<gfrog> freeflying: 都这样，我直接屏蔽中学群
<O0XX> iMadper:  http://www.yahoo.co.jp/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ Yahoo! JAPAN
<onlylove> gfrog: 加老师进群的都是有病的
<nyfair> 日文输入法，年初被那堆sx闹一闹之后好像都不更新了，g婊日文输入法也没动
<gfrog> freeflying: adam_magic_pack 有木有啥专门放老电影的电影院？
<O0XX> gfrog: www.t66y.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 草榴社�^主���� - t66y.com (@ t66y.com)
<onlylove> 安倍要解散众议院
<gfrog> O0XX: 不是这种电影啊混蛋……
<O0XX> gfrog: 多老的都能找到
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不全啊. 全来的代码根本就不对应
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 啦啦啦
<nyfair> g.e-hentai.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: E-Hentai Galleries - The Free Hentai Doujinshi, Manga and Image Gallery System (@ e-hentai.org)
<freeflying> gfrog: 买个放映机，然后租拷贝回家看
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 原来的, device id是8c31  MODULE_ALIAS("pci:v0000168Cd00000036sv*sd*bc*sc*i*");
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 怎么看对应关系?
<gfrog> freeflying: 那还得准备银幕……
<gfrog> freeflying: 想去看无敌破坏王
<freeflying> gfrog: 你既然有这个需求，就不能怕麻烦啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 感脚还不如弄投影仪呢，至少光盘比拷贝容易弄到
<freeflying> gfrog: 感觉不一样啊
<freeflying> O0XX: docker咋就火起来了呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 这帮大哥，过去客户那用没做好的不含ha的charm做了个HA环境，然后各种出错……
 * gfrog 折腾一星期了
<freeflying> O0XX: 不如lxc来得明了，我去折腾贵司的lxd看看
<seedlink> hi
<^k^> seedlink:点点点.  16:18
<seedlink> what?
<huntxu> freeflying: 我最近也感受到這個問題了
<huntxu> freeflying: 為什麽一群人不明不白在用docker =.=
<O0XX> huntxu:...
<O0XX> huntxu: freeflying docker肿么了？
<huntxu> O0XX: 不是docker怎麽了，是很多明明需要的是lxc，然後卻去用了docker
<O0XX> huntxu: lxc能做的docker都能做，还更简单，为啥要用lxc呢？
<freeflying> O0XX: 明显lxc更简单啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 想最终用户啊
<huntxu> freeflying: O0XX ^^ 表示同意
<O0XX> freeflying: 你觉得写conf容易
<O0XX> freeflying: 但是最终用户觉得传参数容易
<O0XX> freeflying: lxc的网桥就不好配置
<freeflying> O0XX: 你用lxc写过多少config
<freeflying> O0XX: 贵司系统里apt-get完就直接能用啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 当时调试docker的时候都是u最后看lxc的conf的
<O0XX> freeflying: 对啊，那就几个模板...
<O0XX> freeflying: 那几个我看过
<O0XX> freeflying: 那时候docker还用lxc做前端的
<O0XX> freeflying: 后端
<freeflying> O0XX: docker的网络只支持bridge吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 快傻了，selenium的case，单独跑没问题，串起来跑就失败
<O0XX> freeflying: 还有iptables的port map
<freeflying> O0XX: 这点上不如lxc吧
<O0XX> freeflying: 恩
<O0XX> freeflying: 灵活肯定最后是lxc灵活，前端如果能支持后端所有的功能，
<O0XX> 那就太复杂了
<O0XX> freeflying: 关键是易用性
<freeflying> O0XX: 估计没多少人真正拿docker在生产环境用，也就小的开发者用用
<O0XX> freeflying: 说起这个，我那天看到一个巨NB的项目
<O0XX> freeflying:等我给你找啊
<freeflying> O0XX: LXD的代码还是没啊，贵司还这么玩，社区没人参与的
<O0XX> freeflying:weave
<O0XX> freeflying: 你听过没？
<O0XX> freeflying: 我忘了有没有跟你说了
<freeflying> O0XX: 没有，有链接不
 * palomino|working 膜拜各位大神
<O0XX> freeflying: https://github.com/zettio/weave
<^k^> ⇪ t: zettio/weave · GitHub
<O0XX> freeflying: 绝对的SDN啊
<O0XX> freeflying: base在docker的
<O0XX> freeflying: 自己写了个软件的arp表
<O0XX> freeflying: 还有路由表
<happyaron> O0XX: 性能如何
<happyaron> O0XX: 是性能渣渣么
<O0XX> happyaron: 我没看到benchmark，我也没环境测
<O0XX> happyaron: 不过灵活性真的碉堡
<freeflying> O0XX:  在贴下链接
<O0XX> freeflying: https://github.com/zettio/weave
<huntxu> O0XX: 像是tunnel麽？
<O0XX> huntxu: 不是，他是有路由功能的
<O0XX> huntxu: 你看他的readme
<O0XX> huntxu: 他会给每个docker容器一个mac...然后映射成名字和ip
<ykelvis> *-
<O0XX> huntxu: 然后会跑router去路由请求...
 * O0XX 这文档真是比code都难写啊...
<huntxu> O0XX: 不就是vpn
<huntxu> 的升級版。。。
<O0XX> ...
<O0XX> huntxu:绝对不是。。。
<O0XX> huntxu: 我觉得就是一套软的网络基础设施，网桥，交换机和路由器
<huntxu> O0XX: 用了host上的某端口啊，感覺是和tunnel+overlay沒什麽不一樣啊 =.=
<huntxu> O0XX: 關于SDN，我目前見到最酷的是openvirtex，不過不知道還活沒活著。。。
<freeflying> O0XX: 又是go？
<O0XX> freeflying: 然啊...否则我也不会关注啊
<O0XX> huntxu: 他只是用了host的端口来做router之间的通信
<O0XX> huntxu: 其他的都是软的
<freeflying> O0XX: 交我go吧
<freeflying> O0XX: 看来以后会go不愁工作啊
<huntxu> O0XX: 那一個host上的docker發出去的數據是怎麽到另外一個host上的 =.=
<O0XX> huntxu: 走他的路由...
<O0XX> huntxu: 你没仔细看嘛...
<onlylove> happyaron: opensuse的依赖关系比debian还混乱，如果你选择特定任务让它自己装，确实还不错，想定制……对我来说略麻烦点
<O0XX> huntxu: freeflying 这东西性能不敢说，估计困难，但是想法真心新颖
<O0XX> freeflying: go是抄上了这一波 devops的浪
<huntxu> O0XX: 看了呀，就是看了還沒懂啊
<O0XX> huntxu: 他用pcap去抓container发出的ip包并解析
<O0XX> huntxu: 然后走自己的路由把这个包发到下一跳去
<huntxu> O0XX: 這麽說就明白了嘛。。。
 * O0XX ...
 * O0XX =,=
<huntxu> O0XX: 然後weave根據好多host上各自的信息決定包發到哪個host去對吧
<nyfair> http://games.ifeng.com/pcgame/news/detail_2014_11/20/39497878_0.shtml
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 新推广方式 开发商耗时两年游戏提供免费下载|11Bit Studio|海盗湾_凤凰游戏
<nyfair> 3dm ali213之流脸要肿了
<freeflying> O0XX: 我应该咋学起呢
<O0XX> freeflying: go最简单了...不信你问 iMadper
<O0XX> huntxu: 你就看这个  https://github.com/zettio/weave/blob/master/router/forwarder.go
<happyaron> onlylove: 回我大debian吧
<^k^> ⇪ t: weave/forwarder.go at master · zettio/weave · GitHub
<freeflying> O0XX: 怎么学起呢
<O0XX> huntxu: 这就是干了路由和交换机干的活
<huntxu> O0XX: 看不懂go
 * O0XX 打水...
<nyfair> 跟erlang一样看
<O0XX> freeflying: 我记得我当时是看了一本书
<huntxu> O0XX: 可是我覺得還是沒什麽啊 @.@ 它判斷下那個包往哪去，然後就把包往那裏發過去
<O0XX> huntxu: 那边是另一个weave router
<huntxu> O0XX: 然後那邊接著判斷，是本地host上的container還是還要再往另外機器去，是這樣對不
<O0XX> freeflying: http://book.douban.com/subject/11577300/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ Go语言编程 (豆瓣)
<O0XX> freeflying: 就这个
<O0XX> huntxu: 对，就是软路由嘛
<O0XX> huntxu: 确实没啥
<huntxu> O0XX: 對啊，就是軟路由嘛 =.=
<O0XX> huntxu: 但是想法还是不错的..和container结合的话
<huntxu> O0XX: 和container結合是最騙人的了
<O0XX> huntxu: 等于在container这一层有一套自己的网络
<huntxu> O0XX: 好多適合給container的東西都適合給虛擬機，怎麽之前沒想到
<O0XX> huntxu: 其实他就是想解决container互联的问题
<O0XX> huntxu: 所以就在container之间搭了另一套自己的网络
<O0XX> huntxu: 就这么简单
<huntxu> O0XX: 那就算overlay了啊
 * O0XX 额...对...我去写文档了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: gfrog 西向顶楼距离近 vs 南向阳台中间楼层坐公交?
<huntxu> O0XX: 不行，還有個問題要問你
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: ^^
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 哪个有妹纸合住选哪个
<huntxu> O0XX: 拿個docker是不是可以隨便在裏面apt-get
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<O0XX> huntxu: 对吧...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 正经给个意见
<huntxu> O0XX: 我其實是想知道究竟比起lxc之外，docker除了使用起來“方便”，還有什麽其他特點讓那麽多人用 =.=
<O0XX> huntxu: image系统
<O0XX> huntxu: 这个我觉得也算docker的一个killer app
<huntxu> O0XX: 這個算，可是現在lxc也有snap什麽的了啊
<O0XX> huntxu: 我再想想啊
<huntxu> 雖然說不能分離成很多層次吧，但怎麽說日常也夠用了
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 當然不要西向了
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 看合租伙伴啊
 * adam_magic_pack afk
<huntxu> imtxc: 妹子壕果然有經驗
<imtxc> huntxu: 我估计他住不到明年夏天啊，所以西晒问题不大
<imtxc> O0XX: 好书啊
<imtxc> O0XX: 求老司机带路学go
<O0XX> huntxu: 多container的互联和HA..docker的daemon可以用来检测和控制他
<O0XX> 启动的container
<huntxu> imtxc: 妹子壕同居的日子愉快麽
<imtxc> huntxu: 还好吧………………
<O0XX> huntxu: 还有通过docker访问 container内部...
<O0XX> huntxu: 别的，不知道了...
<O0XX> huntxu: 我只能说这一波docker抄上了
<huntxu> O0XX: 就像你說的，lxc能做的docker都能做，docker能做的lxc怎麽著也大部分能做
<O0XX> huntxu: 对啊，哪为啥不用docker?
<huntxu> O0XX: 那為啥只用docker
<O0XX> huntxu: 因为docker抄上了...圈子起来了..用的人就多了
<O0XX> huntxu: 很多人也许没听过lxc，就在说docker
<huntxu> lol
<O0XX> huntxu: 圈子就这样
<O0XX> huntxu:而且docker做的也不差
<huntxu> O0XX: 其實，我沒用過
<O0XX> huntxu:...
 * O0XX 额...对...我去写文档了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 输入法全出方块 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466175 我安装的时候选择了汉语with ascill numbe，我想在不做系统的情况下可以改回来吗？因为我现在终端'中的英文都出不来，全都是方块！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jdzchen — 2014-11-20 16:43
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 南向阳台中间层骑车
<chongwish> O0XX: 文档确实是难写啊
<O0XX> chongwish: 尤其是 需求文档和产品文档，空对空啊
<chongwish> O0XX: 深有感触啊
<chongwish> O0XX: 特别是文笔好的还是写不出来
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 能放下车的话到不错
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 买车啦？
<adam_magic_pack> 咩
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 几缸的？
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 多大排量？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 0
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41959
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 旅馆因房客发表差评对其罚款100英镑
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 报销到账
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 为啥我没有...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 咱是招商
<huntxu> O0XX: 空對空
<huntxu> 總結能不能不要這麽經典
 * O0XX =.=
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 那你骑车就果断住远一点啊
<huntxu> happyaron: 大debian最近腫麽了
<happyaron> huntxu: 没啥的
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: happyaron 因为一大堆傻逼认为民主的意思是"和我意见不一样的就是独裁"
<happyaron> huntxu: 因为systemd折腾一阵子，过去就好了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: LOL
<happyaron> 无所谓了，我不在意
<huntxu> happyaron: 都引申出來搞到另一個發行版的道路了
<huntxu> s/到/倒
<happyaron> huntxu: 那个没戏的
<happyaron> huntxu: debian都被fork多少次了
<happyaron> huntxu: ubuntu这大fork还没把它咋地呢
<huntxu> 雇個人->寫個東西->讓他火起來->別人爭論它->倒掉
<huntxu> 這路線太完美
<happyaron> lol
<huntxu> 我覺得還不如不換其實 LOL 搞出那麽多事來
 * adam_magic_pack 入职RH时领的小薄笔记本, 快四年了, 还剩五页
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 還會寫字麽。。。
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 基本不回了
<adam_magic_pack> 不会了
<huntxu> 我發現我快只會寫名字了。。。
 * adam_magic_pack 打字都不会了
<onlylove> huntxu: 据说TC辞职了仨
<huntxu> 早上寫公司抬頭開發票，手抖。。。
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 所以你需要买字帖练字了
<huntxu> onlylove: 龐中華的麽
<iMadper> 出了快递/信用卡签名, 别的字都不会写了
<onlylove> huntxu: 柳公权
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 这种事情 试过好几次了, 字丑是天生的我觉得
<onlylove> huntxu: 欧阳询
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 鱼唇
<yaguang> 字丑跟脸丑一样
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 如果字丑是天生的，你来解释下庞中华
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 还有为啥大部分文秘的字很漂亮
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 又不是正相关
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 写的多了，自然就漂亮了，还记的那个局长题字的梗么
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 不写了吧，能写好的就这俩
<huntxu> 那觀海那個匾額練了多少次。。。
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 靠，你这浓眉大眼的家伙居然盗版当年我在github上黑民逗的话
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 什么话?
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 你咋知道我浓眉大眼?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: lumia 1030, 4.99英寸
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我不及 happyaron 浓眉
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 跟 happyaron 一比, 你就是没眉毛
 * nyfair adam_magic_pack 因为一大堆傻逼认为民主的意思是"和我意见不一样的就是独裁"
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我一直比别人略微清醒一点
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 跟我吵架那个湾湾，我后来搜索了下好像在网上很有名
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 不过最近他更出名了
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 民主就是要吵架嘛, 他要是非要说服你他的思路才是真民主, 那他就是假民主
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 变性手术之后做整容手术失败，被彻底毁容啦
 * nyfair 跟我吵架，就是这个下场，蛤蛤
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 所以我总和你谈笑风生
<huntxu> #詛咒
<huntxu> nyfair: 所以我總求你包養
<freeflying> nyfair:    谁又跟你吵架了啊妹纸
<nyfair> freeflying: 以前github上那破事
<nyfair> 所以快来关注这个，可以消灾避祸哟https://github.com/nyfair/freeweb
<^k^> ⇪ t: nyfair/freeweb · GitHub
<O0XX> nyfair: 所以我總求你包養
<O0XX> iMadper: 貌似NUDT那个arm又是个大坑啊
<imtxc> MD
<imtxc> 网易邮箱好高级，我登录的时候选择版本的时候，不小心点了 青柠校园邮箱， 然后就再也不能正常登录邮箱了
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 你骗人。我刚试了一下，还是可以的
<freeflying> O0XX: 你用emacs写go?
<O0XX> freeflying: 然
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 你怎么弄的
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 我没有注册那个校园邮箱
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 不知道
<alvin_rxg> 我也没有
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 现在想登录原来的网易邮箱
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 我换个浏览器
<imtxc> O0XX: 我忘了如果目录里面已经有一个 a.cc ，然后我想新建一个 a.c 的话，怎么搞，C-x C-f a.c 会自动把 a.cc 打开啊 cc 色大象
<imtxc> cc emacser 们
<O0XX> imtxc:  按两次cx cf
<tryit> imtxc, a.cc a.c……不同名啊
<imtxc> O0XX: 赞
<imtxc> tryit: 对啊，但是 ido 插件会捣乱
<freeflying> O0XX: http://www.huodongxing.com/event/3254002487000
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 开源中国2014源创会年度盛典（北京站）_活动行-国内最好的活动报名及售票平台！
<O0XX> imtxc: 可以了？
<imtxc> O0XX: 是啊，不过我记得有个更简单的方式
<O0XX> imtxc: 没事不要乱启用插件...ido is eval
<imtxc> O0XX: 是输入 C-x C-f a.c 之后按某个组合键，就会创建新文件
<tryit> imtxc, 不用ido……
<imtxc> O0XX: 忘记了
<O0XX> imtxc:  不懂，回来问 iMadper 举菊
<imtxc> O0XX: tryit 乃们用 emacs -nw  还是 emacs
<tryit> imtxc, emacs
<O0XX> imtxc:  必然emacsclient -c
<imtxc> tryit: emacs 里面字体我折腾不清楚，还是 nw 算了
<O0XX> imtxc: 我配置了半天 界面， nw不是亏了
<tryit> imtxc, ……
<imtxc> O0XX: 你现在越来越跟 imadper 一样接近邪教了
<O0XX> imtxc: emacsclient好用到爆啊
<imtxc> O0XX: 举个例子
<imtxc> O0XX: 比 emacs 怎么好用
<O0XX> imtxc: http://m3.img.srcdd.com/farm5/2012/1224/21/5C13FAA13586CF77EFAB220B5368D6D8CA6B174B136CA_650_225.GIF
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ image/gif
<tryit> imtxc, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1872524
<O0XX> imtxc: 其实就是把多buffer可以变成多窗口
<O0XX> imtxc: 缩短启动时间
<imtxc> O0XX: 每天也就节约5s？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 脑抽了想要耍帅 : 我家楼道口的粪池漏了,把楼道口封了,要跳过去才行。 今天脑抽了想耍帅,一个助跑,结果被绊了,一脸贴在粪水里,一路吐回家。 想耍帅的人伤不起啊！
<imtxc> 有什么意义呢
<O0XX> imtxc: 可以多吐一句槽
<imtxc> O0XX: 矫情
<sulit> ls
<tryit> imtxc, (add-to-list 'default-frame-alist '(font . "YaHei Consolas Hybrid-10"))
<tryit> imtxc, 安装个yahei consolas字体就行了
<imtxc> tryit: 这种字体，你在 org-mode 里面试试表格就知道多蛋疼了
<tryit> imtxc, 不用org-mode
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<maplebeats> lainme: 在不在
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不能想的太歪了 : 一男子去营业厅办理续费。 男子:"我交半年的宽带费。" 女服务员:"最好一年一交。" 男子:"可我只带了半年的钱！" 女服务员耐心解释道:"你最好一次性交一年,这样比较划算。" 男子:"都说了,只交半年的,快点。" 女服务员:"这么小气,真不是个男人。"
<^k^>  ─> 男子暴怒道:"那你倒是说说,到底一次性交多长时间才算男人！"
<iorikyox> mate-netspeed的网络流量数值与bt客户端的结果不同啊，ifconfig的数值也不一样，这正常么？
<iorikyox> http://imagebin.org/324262这是三者的数值截图
<iorikyox> http://imagebin.org/324262 这是三者的截图
<iorikyox> 的便
<iorikyox> debian下没有准确一点的流量统计软件么？
<jzp113> ipv6 就是快
<jzp113> 6m/s
<jzp113> 为什么不是10m/s
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox: 统计的概念是不一样的…
<iorikyox> alvin_rxg: 谢谢回复。但是，bt的应该是准确的，我早上开着，回来看的。不知道为何net-speed和ipconfig的很接近但数值差好多，原理不明
<iorikyox> 按理说，应该总的流量应该是一致的，ifconfig命令查到的都差好多……
<iorikyox> 另外，不知道是不是linux系统的关系，平日开迅雷，这么满速上传的时候都少见，900M
<iorikyox> 900M不到的文件，一天上传将近20G，应该不是假的吧，
<iorikyox> fox5 live到20点开始，HD视效速率就不会超过100Ki，白天好像正常，isp有这个限速的可能么？
<iorikyox> 不知道这种流量消耗方式，持续到年底，能把自己被劫持的广告费花光不
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox: 不知道这个 net-speed 是怎么计算的。
<abc_> iorikyox, 每个网站都这样吗
<abc_> iorikyox, 如果是，就不好说了
<iorikyox> abc_: 你指限速么？
<abc_> 是的
<iorikyox> 好像不是的，但是windows下，周末的emule和thunder几乎连不上
<iorikyox> emule尤其是，根本没有链接，上传下载都没人
<abc_> 更确切的说，8点过后，只有这个网站速率下降就不太可能是ISP的问题了
<iorikyox> 测试过多个文件，确定不是资源本身问题
<iorikyox> abc_: 你说的也有道理，晚上大家都用网络，可能本身就慢呢
<abc_> iorikyox, 客服的人一定会告诉你，人太多，拥挤
<abc_> lol
<iorikyox> 但是，看了几天，20点是一个分界点，0点是一个分界点，过了0点保证满速
<jzp113> 谁有六维空间的号啊
<jzp113> 我试试
<iorikyox> 客服根本就没实话
<abc_> iorikyox, 限速进入全面自动化时代
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 怀念六维啊...
<iorikyox> 应该是的
<abc_> TvT
<iorikyox> 六维好像是ipv6的网站吧
<jzp113> 哎 我在校内pt下载好慢
<iorikyox> 速度能达到多少？
<jzp113> 没有10m 只有1m左右
<iMadper> jzp113: 我当时50+ mb/s
<jzp113> 我想试试六维空间的有多快
<jzp113> 你有号吗
<iMadper> jzp113: 所以没多久我就是震古烁今级别了
<iMadper> jzp113: 送人了.
<jzp113> iMadper, 借我用用呗
<iorikyox> 忘记了一件事情，bt和emule这种上传分享，会不会给isp带来流量收入？
<jzp113> iMadper, 我想试试速度
<iMadper> jzp113: 已经不在我手中了.
<jzp113> 看到会
<jzp113> iMadper, 叫送那人给我用用,我和他联系下
<jzp113> 已经有产业了
<abc_> iorikyox, 为什么会这么想
<jzp113> 哎 2m/s好慢
<iMadper> jzp113: 那可是我妹子, 能把她联系方式给你?
<iMadper> jzp113: 我试试看能不能帮你弄个邀请吧
<jzp113> 好的
<jzp113> iMadper, 你不是分手了吗
<iMadper> jzp113: 啥啊?
<jzp113> iMadper,那次我还记得你说过
<iorikyox> abc_: 前两天查过相关的资料么，国际流量的计算公式里，有贡献度的变量
<iMadper> jzp113: 认错人了吧
<jzp113> 哦 肯定是
<jzp113> sorry
<iMadper> 六维现在502
<abc_> iorikyox, 太混乱了
<iorikyox> 结算流量是下载和上传的差，贡献度可能带来流量收益
<iMadper> jzp113: 你能上六维现在?
<jzp113> 可以
<iMadper> 503 Service Unavailable No server is available to handle this request.
<jzp113> 上不了了
<jzp113> 刚才还可以的
<abc_> iorikyox, GFW岂不是。。。
<iMadper> jzp113: 对啊... 上不了啊
<iMadper> jzp113: 明天再说吧, 六维挂了, 没办法
<iorikyox> abc_: 不差钱，呵呵
<abc_> iorikyox, o_O
<abc_> (^O^;)
<jzp113> iMadper, 好的,我加你列表
<iorikyox> GFW好像给国内isp省了不少
<jzp113> 额
<iMadper> 但是gfw本身的资源耗费...
<abc_> iorikyox, 真是个好东西
<iMadper> gfw自身就很贵的
<abc_> iMadper, 貌似都是曙光系列？
<iorikyox> gfw仅仅是拦截吧，资金都是专向拨款，国内流量都能打折，可能
<iMadper> abc_: 电费就贵的很.
<iMadper> abc_: 还有研发费用.
<iMadper> abc_: 设备费用反倒不是最贵的
<jzp113> iMadper,怪了 我的速度怎么这么慢
<iMadper> jzp113: 你干嘛的速度这么慢?
<jzp113> iMadper 下载的速度
<iMadper> jzp113: 你们学校贷款不够呗
<iorikyox> 我以前一直没考虑上传的流量可能给isp带来额外收入，这个恐怕得查一下了
<iMadper> 带宽
<jzp113> iMadper 才3m/s 我怀疑是
<jzp113> 1g带宽
<abc_> iMadper,有闲钱研发 cos神马的 ，肯定资金不是问题，哈哈
<iMadper> jzp113: 1g够个屁啊
 * iMadper 怀念六维啊
<jzp113> 还不如我一般下
<jzp113> 我用ipv4还快些.迅雷都有10m/s
<abc_> 1G 的带宽 (T_T)
<abc_> 4M 带宽说什么好
<iorikyox> 我家就是4M……
<jzp113> 1g带宽 下载也不止这么点吧
<abc_> jzp113, 人怎么总是不晓得知足:P
<abc_> iorikyox, 哈哈，我家是 10M
<iorikyox> 上下对等，500-600Ki，感觉够用了吧
<abc_> FTTH
<abc_> iorikyox, 跟我们学校一样
<iorikyox> abc_: 你平时都用来做什么呀
<iMadper> abc_: 他是整个学校共享1g
<abc_> iMadper, 。。。
<iMadper> abc_: 算是很低的带宽了
<abc_> iorikyox, 更新系统，看看视频
<jzp113> abc_, 人就这样
<abc_> 其他下载什么比较少
<jzp113> abc_, 算了有这个速度也不错了
<jzp113> abc_, 等我在我们学校也开站
<abc_> 整个学校1G。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<iorikyox> 10M是我梦想中的速度，但目前好像用不上
<iorikyox> 4M
<roylez> iMadper: http://www.binpress.com/blog/2014/11/19/vim-creator-bram-moolenaar-interview/
<abc_> iorikyox, 10M 其实和 8M 感觉是一样的
<roylez> iMadper: 看第8条
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 10 Questions with Vim's creator, Bram Moolenaar - Binpress
<iMadper> roylez: 懒得看, 一看是bram就知道肯定都是胡扯了
<roylez> iMadper: sucker...
<iMadper> roylez: bram扼杀了多少vimer心中梦寐以求的功能啊
<abc_> google Bram
<roylez> iMadper: 你不会用是吧？
<iorikyox> abc_: 对我来说，都够高大上的。
<iMadper> roylez: 用了好久, 后来发现连收发邮件都那么麻烦, 就换emacs了
<iorikyox> 找个专业的地方问问去，上传的流量到底怎么算
<roylez> iMadper: 又不是写给你收邮件的
<abc_> iorikyox, 如果不经常下载，不架站，4M 其实。也够用
<iorikyox> 是的
<iMadper> roylez: 昂, 我就是需要一个写邮件的编辑器啊, 我又不写代码
<iorikyox> abc_: 是的，家用，720P的，isp没问题都能流畅播
<roylez> iMadper: 不是挺好的么，loser
<jzp113> iMadper,
<jzp113> iMadper, 可以打开了
<abc_> iorikyox, 嗯，1080P缓冲一会儿也能勉强看
<iMadper> roylez: 为啥你说话的时候还要署名一下呢?
<iMadper> jzp113: 年轻人, 你好着急啊
<iMadper> jzp113: 等我去看看区
<jzp113> 我想试试速度
<jzp113> iMadper, 能有多大
<roylez> iMadper: 不喊你你听不见
<iMadper> jzp113: 什么能有多大?
<iMadper> roylez: lol~
<jzp113> 速度有多快 iMadper
<jzp113> 我在校内pt种子下载好慢
<iMadper> jzp113: 我之前能有50+mb/s啊
<iMadper> jzp113: 不过我现在在家, 上六维好慢啊.. 还没刷开页面
<iMadper> jzp113: 六维现在访问还是很困难啊, 还没修好呢吧?
<jzp113> 1G的带宽至少也有10
<roylez> iMadper: http://jandan.net/2014/11/20/purring-cats.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 猫圈现象的合理解释
<iMadper> roylez: 看了
<jzp113> iMadper, 怪了 我的秒开啊
<iMadper> roylez: 我现在刷图很勤快的
<iMadper> jzp113: 你有ipv6啊
<slucx> 帝都的朋友帮忙留意一下北京的嵌入式方向的公司 :)
<iMadper> slucx: 去大米啊
<slucx> 我现在非常需要赚钱
<iMadper> jzp113: 我的隧道不稳定.
<jzp113> iMadper, 恩恩
<slucx> 生活不易
<iMadper> slucx: 你找个租房的问啊
<slucx> 好
<iMadper> slucx: 我估计怎么也得4k+吧
<jzp113> iMadper, 还没打开?
<jzp113> iMadper, 我给你开代理
<iMadper> jzp113: 不用, 是我没找到兑换邀请码的地方....
<jzp113> iMadper, 哦 好的
<iMadper> jzp113: 以前在六维银行那个页面, 现在没那个选项了
<jzp113> iMadper, 哦 怪了 上传比下载还快
<iMadper> 正常...
<jzp113> iMadper, 额更加慢了 100kb了
<jzp113> iMadper, 额更加慢了 100kb了
<jzp113> iMadper, 找到没?
<iorikyox> 请教，你们做网站的，每个月的费用大概是多少哦，这费用主要是买用户的下载量的吧，有上传量的收费标准么
<iorikyox> 也就是说，isp卖给你们的是上传给用户的流量
<iorikyox> http://www.txrjy.com/thread-790814-1-1.html 这个“通信人家园”论坛，应该算是专业的了，正在看
<^k^> iorikyox: ⇪ 【原创】聊聊美国的宽带 - 运营商·运营人 - 通信人家园 - Powered by C114
<O0XX> imadper:m.newsmth.net/article/CreditCard/92985
<O0XX> imadper: 你可以开始准备周周耍了
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞
<iMadper> O0XX: 可惜是山地车啊... 我想要公路车
<iMadper> O0XX: 山地车沉, 累, 我用不到啊
<onlylove> 有铝合金车架的
<alvin_rxg> iorikyox: 小型的可以参考 vps 的价格
<O0XX_> iMadper: 这个价格的山地车...估计不比公路车重吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 肯定重啊....
<O0XX> iMadper: 重也重不了多少吧...3000多的山地车...
<iMadper> O0XX: 换刷卡金能有多少?
<iMadper> O0XX: 重特别多.
<O0XX> iMadper: 不知道这次能换多少...
<iMadper> O0XX: 上次呢?
<O0XX> iMadper:  我那次是个交行说值1600的公路车，换1200刷卡金
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂, 到时候看看吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 不行就刷卡金
<jzp113> iMadper 是不是没戏了
<iMadper> jzp113: 访问太慢了, 就没找, 明天去单位看看吧
<jzp113> 恩恩
<jzp113> 我开代理了
<iMadper> jzp113: 也有可能不开放兑换注册码了.
<O0XX> imtxc: 卡神，你这次周周耍不？
<iorikyox> 好奇怪，刚才难道掉线了？
<iorikyox> 没法回复
<iorikyox> 这个时间，直播画面已经成浆糊了，呵呵——这个话发了几遍，都发不出
<iorikyox> 当下，HD视效速度不超过50Ki
<iorikyox> 432P视效基本稳定
<iMadper> O0XX: 貌似那辆车不错啊
<O0XX> iMadper:  说是淘宝上要3000+
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂
<iMadper> O0XX: 可惜咱那里没办法推车上楼
<iMadper> O0XX: 不推上楼, 肯定被偷
<O0XX> iMadper: 你问问物业，这种大楼估计都有存自行车的地方
<iMadper> O0XX: 挺远的呢
<O0XX> iMadper: 不是，一般停车的地方都有个停自行车的吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 以前百度大厦有
<O0XX> iMadper: 也在地下
<jusss> O0XX: 你emacs啥版本？
<O0XX> jusss: 24.4
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是一个级别啊...
<jusss> 感觉22.3挺好用的，可是不支持slime
<iMadper> O0XX: 我问过了, 要很远的地方有个停车的地方
<O0XX> iMadper: 好吧
<iMadper> b
<O0XX> iMadper: 这次礼品都不错
<iMadper> 昂
<iMadper> 空气炸锅也一千块钱呢
<O0XX> iMadper: 不像我那次，就自行车值得薅
<iMadper> O0XX: 我想停了大阪了
<iMadper> O0XX: 我家没办法用啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 可以。。。去do找个快的
<O0XX> iMadper: 反正你do钱多
<iMadper> O0XX: 我有点儿不死心东京机房...
<O0XX> iMadper: 反正还能用，你试试呗
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂
<O0XX> iMadper: 车真不错...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 进不了系统，cd，usb都装不了系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466177 我是ubuntu和xp双系统，用ghost重装xp，但是停在99%的进度条不动。之后我长按电源关机，就xp，ubuntu都进不去了，按键盘会发出报警声。CD和usb的pe，ubuntu可以进到菜单选择界面，但是装不了系统，也进
<iorikyox> ^k^: 对了，请问，linux系统能用ghost备份么？
<iorikyox> 有人说可以，有人说不行，我以前试过，怎么没法恢复呢？
<iorikyox> 难道要备份整个分区？
<iMadper> O0XX: 快好多...
<O0XX> iMadper: 那你可以先用着东京
<iMadper> O0XX: 不过今天我家电信坏了, 打电话, 人家跟我说我家是4mb的... 气死我了
<abc_> iorikyox, KK是个bot
<iorikyox> abc_: ……
<iorikyox> 我真傻，真的
<abc_> iorikyox, 可以这样调戏“她”
<abc_> 测试
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  21:56
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  21:56
<abc_> 这个可以简单测延迟
<iorikyox> test
<^k^> iorikyox:点点点.  21:56
<iorikyox> 哈哈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于sed命令的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466178 今天man sed,始终不明白如下一条解释： n N Read/append the next line of input into the pattern space. 其中的pattern space 是什么意思？ 还有这个: g G Copy/append hold space to pattern space. 那个hold space 又是什么意思呢？用百度翻
<^k^>  ─> 译，总感觉翻译的很奇怪。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-11-20 21:57
<jusss> onlylove: intel core i3-2370M这个怎么样
<jusss> O0XX: i3-2370m，4g内存，arch用vbox虚拟个win7或win8卡不卡？
<^k^> iorikyox, 这会实现你的目标是什么？  22:03
<iorikyox> 我猜，会卡的，主要是cpu不行
<iorikyox> 我下了，谢谢各位回复
<jusss> win7占的资源大还是win8占的大
<jusss> 工作环境要求win,好几个月没进arch了，以后想在arch里用win
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 首个练习shell script,加了权限还是报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466179 Code: #!bin/bash #我的第一次 #2014.11.20；心情一般般; PATH=/sbin;/usr/bin/;/usr/sbin;/usr/local/bin;/usr/local/bin;~/bin;/bin; export  PATH echo "You Are My Love" exit 0 是仿鸟书上的列子写的，我有给这个文件赋予权限
<^k^>  ─> 的 li@li-K45VM:~/MyShell$ chmod 7777 MyLove.sh 但是提示拒绝 /home/li/MyShell/MyLove.sh: 5: /home/li/MyShell/MyLove.sh: /usr/bin/: Per …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 首个练习shell script,加了权限还是报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466180 Code: #!bin/bash #我的第一次 #2014.11.20；心情一般般; PATH=/sbin;/usr/bin/;/usr/sbin;/usr/local/bin;/usr/local/bin;~/bin;/bin; export  PATH echo "You Are My Love" exit 0 是仿鸟书上的列子写的，我有给这个文件赋予权限
<^k^>  ─> 的 li@li-K45VM:~/MyShell$ chmod 7777 MyLove.sh 但是提示拒绝 /home/li/MyShell/MyLove.sh: 5: /home/li/MyShell/MyLove.sh: /usr/bin/: Per …
<iMadper> O0XX: Could not create a socket for 212.211.132.250 (f=2 t=1 p=6) - socket (105: No buffer space available)
<iMadper> O0XX: nnnd, bug不少啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 东京机房是因为没有socket了, 所以不能用了...
<abc_> jusss, 差不多够用
<abc_> :P
<iMadper> O0XX: 现在我在修复.
<tryit> iMadper, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1874225
<O0XX> iMadper: 好的亲
<tryit> iMadper, 唉，折腾了好几天，终于识别出来了
<jusss> abc_: 明天试试
<iMadper> tryit: 赞!
<iMadper> O0XX: 东京机房刚才我ping, 特别快, 但是连上去什么网站都访问不了.
<jusss> iMadper: 虚拟机哪家技术实力强？
<iMadper> O0XX: 看来不是机房的问题...
<O0XX> iMadper: 恩...bug太多了
<iMadper> jusss: 早就跟你说过, 别再问我任何问题
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个估计又是连接没释放干净
<iMadper> O0XX: 因为没有socket可用了... nnnd
<iMadper> O0XX: 我觉得也是.
<iMadper> tryit: 赞, 屌
<tryit> iMadper, ……
<tryit> iMadper, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1874314 其实没那么夸张
<jusss> xen kvm vbox vm 模拟win 哪家技术实力强
<jzp113> 有种子吗
<O0XX> jzp113: 要谁的？
<jusss> O0XX: taylor swift的
<jzp113> O
<jzp113> O0XX, 我看原来有些频道有票下
<jzp113> O0XX, 我看原来有些频道有片下
<jzp113> O0XX, 后来忘记了
<jusss> O0XX: xen kvm哪家妓术实力强呀
<patriotyag> man是什么
<patriotyag> 全称是什么
<patriotyag> 看见好多人有问题都说去man看看
<tryit> patriotyag, manual
<onlylove> jusss: 别折腾了，老老实实的装win
<onlylove> jusss: VBOX给2G内存，能用就行了
<patriotyag> 谢谢啦
<onlylove> jusss: 或者分3G
<patriotyag> tryit, 详细点，干什么用的
<patriotyag> tryit, 应该是什么跟开源方面有关的吧
<patriotyag> tryit, 百度到的都不像
<jusss> onlylove: 你们不是都搞xen kvm吗
<jzp113> 掉线好频繁啊
<onlylove> patriotyag: 你就 man 下好了 比方说 man ls
<onlylove> jusss: 服务器虚拟化玩那个，你桌面也想玩啊……不如vbox方便
<tryit> patriotyag, baidu "linux man"
<patriotyag> ok
<patriotyag> tryit, ok
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧，明天升级arch,然后vbox装win8
<onlylove> jusss: 老老实实的用windows，然后vbox里面装个arch
<patriotyag> tryit, 知道了
<onlylove> jusss: 或者vmware workstation里面也成，vmware那个可以后台运行，你只要知道ip，用putty连上用就是
<onlylove> jusss: 你难道忘了双显卡的问题了？还是说你看上的新机器没双显卡
<jusss> onlylove: 我用bbswitch干掉了独显
<alvin_rxg> ...
<alvin_rxg> 买个机器放弃一些硬件，真浪费
<jusss> onlylove: 我已经5个月没进arch了，连最基本的常用的指令都忘了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 问题在nvidia
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 如果它提供良好的支持
<alvin_rxg> 问题不在 nvidia
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 在xorg？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 八成
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 那如何解释bbb比nv自己的方案还好
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: nv自己的方案关闭独显需要重启X
<alvin_rxg> 好吗？没觉得好
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: bbb随用随起
<alvin_rxg> 跑在 virtual x 里边的，还不如重启 x 呢
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 那我们换个方式，我可不可以只用独显
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 可惜硬件厂商不配合
<jusss> onlylove: 台式机可用
<onlylove> jusss: 这边说的就是笔记本
<onlylove> jusss: 台式机一边玩泥巴去
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 单跑 nv 的驱动，关闭 intel  的驱动，这样不行么？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你知道硬件是怎么实现的不
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 硬件的话，显示器链接的是intel的接口
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: nv是作为3d controller出现的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 换句话说，nv不能直接输出到显示器
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 所以，你可以BIOS里面关闭独显，但是关闭不了集显
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 华硕那种屏蔽集显的除外
 * hoxily bye all
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö  如此…
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 是你孟浪了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 但是nv这个3d controller又不能像当年的wodoo那样
<onlylove> 巫毒那个是纯粹的3d加速器，nv这个确实个完整的显卡
<onlylove> 如果能像用巫毒那样使用nv的gpu，倒是个办法
<iMadper> jzp113: ping
<iMadper> jzp113: 刚才给你邀请连接拉啊
<iMadper> jzp113: 你没理我啊
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  23:39
<mayli_> > 1+1
<mayli_> > puts 1+1
<^k^> mayli_: 2
<^k^> mayli_: 2 => https://eval.in/224225
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-21
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 关于mame游戏，怎么玩啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466184 最近安装了ubuntu 14.04 mate版，发现真不多，非常稳定。 于是我想在linux下玩玩mame游戏,我以前曾经安装过ubuntu6.10,我记得我安装的是xmame还有sdlmame,但是我今天搜索的时候只发现了mame,于是我就安装上了，
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qIKITrOQAABxBhvEJWMAALrEwCD65gAAHEe615.jpg 其实大家都很开心嘛
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41961
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 艺卓宣布1920x1920方屏显示器
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  09:35
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  09:36
<ashui> hello
<^k^> ashui:点点点.  09:37
<eexpress> gf
<jusss> onlylove: 正在升级arch好几个月没更新，一更新就384m
<onlylove> jusss: 才384，我以为3G
<jusss> gf
<jusss> onlylove: linux-fireware是啥
<onlylove> jusss: firmware吧
<onlylove> jusss: 私有驱动
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 我发现更新包里竟然有wayland
<onlylove> jusss: 不稀奇
<jusss> onlylove: 管理笔记本无线那个软开关叫啥
<onlylove> jusss: 布吉岛
<onlylove> jusss: 有个wireless tools
<onlylove> jusss: 是laptop-tools套件里面的
<onlylove> jusss: 装了以后会有iwconfig
<jusss> rfkill什么的
<imtxc> 早 各位
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 《大话操作系统——做坚实的工程实践派》(8.2)(再说指令集.完) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466185 jpg-ph-3.5-1.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 pdlenovo — 2014-11-21 10:03
<ABC-> 测试
<^k^> ABC-:点点点.  10:06
<jusss> 我擦，ps ax出不来xorg了
<jusss> onlylove: 升级系统，升到一半 wpa挂了
<jusss> 现在再也连不上wifi了
 * archl 拜拜 gfrog ，是我错了
<archl> cherrotluo:  darktable 1.6要发布了呀。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<gfrog> archl: 啥玩儿？
<wangli> imtxc, iMadper 早
 * archl 只是抱抱 gfrog ，原谅我屏蔽了你好久
<iMadper> wangli: 早.
<imtxc> gfrog: 啥时候有空了帮我瞅瞅这个包？ https://www.cloudshark.org/captures/662972534fb0 cc iMadper
<^k^> ⇪ ti: CloudShark on cloudshark.org
<imtxc> 为嘛在 archlinux 连 google 这么慢呢
<imtxc> 在 win7 里面是这样的 https://www.cloudshark.org/captures/bd558630fda4
<^k^> ⇪ ti: CloudShark on cloudshark.org
<imtxc> onlylove: 乃能看出啥问题来不，在上面两个包里面 cc huntxu 大
<eexpress> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.qI9uPJ&id=19514517326&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=20
<^k^> eexpress: ⇪ MINIX NEO X7 安卓4.2四核智能网络电视高清硬盘播放器机顶盒蓝牙-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> 不对，好像是 firefox 的问题？
<huntxu> imtxc: 哪個包。。。
<archl> eexpress: 你必须用 android 5 呀
<imtxc> huntxu: https://www.cloudshark.org/captures/662972534fb0 这个，在 firefox 里面连 google 的
<^k^> ⇪ ti: CloudShark on cloudshark.org
<imtxc> huntxu: 不知道为啥这么慢，我在别的系统上，手机上，还有同一个机器的 opera 浏览器上面都是正常的
<onlylove> imtxc: 哪个啊……第一张图不是三次握手么
<eexpress> imtxc: 残废的opera devlep都比fx好
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，可以往下翻的啊
<imtxc> onlylove: .....
<imtxc> eexpress: 你现在用的啥浏览器
<eexpress> 你猜
<archl> eexpress: ... firefox 黑么
<eexpress> archl: 你新来的么？lol
 * archl 抱抱 eexpress
<onlylove> imtxc: 没必要太介意，也许只是走的路由不一样
<eexpress> 别。去抱 onlylove
<onlylove> eexpress: 和我有半毛钱关系，抱你不是挺好的
<imtxc> onlylove: 不可能
<imtxc> onlylove: 只有这个系统上面的 firefox 这样
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你找mozilla去
<eexpress> 基蛙咋不来
<imtxc> onlylove: 不对不对，好像是因为这个firefox里面我登录了google 账户
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你把cookie或者session清掉看看
<gfrog> imtxc: 你是说有重传？
<gfrog> imtxc: 你在哪个interface上听的？
<jzp113> 用linux看电影好卡
<imtxc> gfrog: 我在电脑的网卡上抓的
<jzp113> ubuntu对n卡支持好像不行
<imtxc> gfrog: 在浏览器里面把 google 账户退出也就正常了
<iMadper> jzp113: 看本地电影?
<gfrog> imtxc: 那就比较怪了，隔了0.3s就重传，怎么看怎么不太像啊
<iMadper> jzp113: 你没硬解吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 你只抓了tcp么？ 连icmp一起抓看看
<imtxc> gfrog: 在路由器上抓的话，在 wan 口还是 pptp 口
<gfrog> imtxc: 走vpn了就得pptp口了，wan上是已经加密过的包
<eexpress> gfrog: 你不去G+的么
<gfrog> eexpress: 嘛？
<eexpress> 我分享了一个图片。
<eexpress> 绿军吉祥物
<gfrog> eexpress: twitter我都读不完，没时间看G+，信息爆炸
<eexpress> 不会吧。你follow了多少人哦
<eexpress> 我转发tw吧
<luojie-dune> eexpress: 只要跟几个主体新闻就满满当当了，一天至少 40吧
<eexpress> 不准吐槽。 gfrog
<eexpress> luojie-dune: 不看广告
<archl> eexpress: 新闻呀。
<gfrog> eexpress: 600左右
<eexpress> 啥新闻嘛。
<eexpress> 基蛙你眼睛会坏掉的
<gfrog> eexpress: 这是啥？
<gfrog> eexpress: 没笑点没槽点没露点啊
<archl> eexpress: 比如 Open Source Way 那个，总是有些我没听说过的研究方向
<jzp113> jzp113, 应该是 我等换硬解
<eexpress> enlightened的啊
<archl> eexpress:  TED Talk
<eexpress> 政府军的
<jzp113> iMadper, n卡好像在ubuntu不好切换
<imtxc> https://www.cloudshark.org/captures/7a43103c241c gfrog
<^k^> ⇪ ti: CloudShark on cloudshark.org
<imtxc> 这是 openrt 的 pptp 抓的，咋这么多 rst
<iMadper> jzp113: 很好切换啊
<eexpress> imtxc: 你在折腾啥
<imtxc> eexpress: 路由器
<imtxc> https://www.cloudshark.org/captures/fdbbc5268f8c 这是同时在电脑网卡上的
<^k^> ⇪ ti: CloudShark on cloudshark.org
<eexpress> 搞ss？ imtxc bs下
<jzp113> 好的
<gfrog> imtxc: traceroute 74.125.239.140 看看
<archl> maplebeats:  麦胚，你在哪里工作了话说
<jzp113> iMadper, 等我装个闭源驱动
<gfrog> imtxc: 咦，卧槽，这个ip在我这竟然没进vpn
<eexpress> maplebeats: 看到私信没
<imtxc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9137630/
<iMadper> eexpress: ee酱
<jzp113> iMadper, 教程哪有?
<eexpress> gfrog: 你邮寄一个搞好的路由给 imtxc嘛
<iMadper> jzp113: google上有
<imtxc> gfrog: 登录了 google 帐号就有这问题，我刚才抓包的时候发现刚开始一段时间 pptp-vpn 口上面都没有过包
<eexpress> iMadper: 摸摸
<jzp113> iMadper, 好的
<gfrog> eexpress: 人家openwrt搞得比我明白
<eexpress> 不会吧。那小眼睛，能搞明白openwrt了
<gfrog> imtxc: 我怀疑你可能有些域名没走vpn
<imtxc> 不应该啊，google 还有啥别的域名不，我只加了 google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ www.google.com *FROM* google.com)
<eexpress> 会定制了不。 imtxc
<eexpress> 我买一个
<gfrog> imtxc: 还有googleapi.com之类的
<eexpress> 还要googleusercontent啥的
<gfrog> imtxc: 你登录google的时候按f12看看，应该有出错信息
<imtxc> gfrog: 你的域名的表是自己维护的？
<eexpress> 只要几个域名呢
<gfrog> imtxc: 显然要自己添一些，外加gfwlist
<eexpress> bs 巨大的 list
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox无缝模式“常居顶端”的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466186 Linux系统的“常居顶端”，让一个重要的窗口常在最前面很方便很有用。 virtualbox运行windows虚拟机的时候使用无缝模式是很酷，有时候也很方便的。 但是偏偏使用Virtualbox运行windows虚拟机的时
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧，这条是我最重要的 ip rule add to 184.154.128.243 table vpn
<lainme> maplebeats: 在了
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> eexpress: 我的list只有几个域名
<gfrog> i
<gfrog> imtxc: 额，这是啥？
<gfrog> imtxc: 你还用策略路由了？
<imtxc> gfrog: 丫的caoliu居然没有域名…… 我能有啥办法
<eexpress> ▶ g com .proxy.pac |wc -l
<eexpress> 23
<gfrog> imtxc: 土了吧，t66y啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 昨天 O0XX都说了
<imtxc> 我去。。。 我好不容易背下这个ip
<imtxc> hamo 好人一生平安
<gfrog> imtxc: 另外我还有个list，把dns server指到本地isp，不然cdn之后就跑国外去了
<huntxu> gfrog: 我還是直接用chnroutes靠譜 =.=
<huntxu> 雖然幾千條。。。
<imtxc> 对哦， cdn 还是个问题
<gfrog> imtxc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9137737/
<gfrog> huntxu: 你那个维护很麻烦啊
<eexpress> 实际中，没觉得那个cdn需要
<gfrog> huntxu: 而且我讨厌dns搞一次，ip又搞一次
<huntxu> gfrog: 不搞dns，dns直接用8.8.8.8
<gfrog> eexpress: 错，双11绝对要把cdn改回来，不然啥也抢不到
<gfrog> huntxu: 那还是有cdn问题啊
<eexpress> gfrog: 我是用的白名单，没cdn的问题
<huntxu> gfrog: 對啊，只是常上就那幾個
<eexpress> 而且，打死也不用8888
<huntxu> gfrog: 多點時間死不了
<eexpress> :-$
<imtxc> ....
<eexpress> 写8888的看着没档次
<imtxc> eexpress: 那你用啥
<happyaron> 谁能告诉我在Fedora上怎么用fcitx？
<eexpress> 不告诉你。
<huntxu> happyaron: 哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> happyaron: 你有好事了
<happyaron> iMadper: 啥？
<happyaron> huntxu: 哈哈毛线
<eexpress> 维护者，不是那么好当的。 happyaron
<gfrog> happyaron: 我以前用，没问题啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 哈哈哈哈 你有好事了
<gfrog> happyaron: 你有好事了
 * eexpress 难道哈皮使用废的萝去了
<happyaron> 还不是因为sogoupinyin要出rpm nnd
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马叔好
<eexpress> 外包给基蛙。 happyaron
<gfrog> eexpress: mv fcitx.deb fcitx.rpm
<eexpress> gfrog: 你真是外包专家
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<gfrog> huntxu: 时间长影响心情嘛
<gfrog> huntxu: 虽然能防止媳妇败家
<huntxu> gfrog: 我媳婦雙十一沒買東西
<imtxc> Cross-Origin Request Blocked: The Same Origin Policy disallows reading the remote resource at https://plus.google.com/u/0/_/n/gcosuc. This can be fixed by moving the resource to the same domain or enabling CORS.
<^k^> ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://plus.google.com/u/0/_/n/gcosuc. -- unhandled responsein get head
<imtxc> 难道真是蛋疼的 G+ 的问题？
<gfrog> huntxu: 真是好媳妇
<jusss> huntxu: 没有买卖就没有杀戮
<eexpress> imtxc: 配置好了后，我买一个
<huntxu> gfrog: 因為國慶節才買了surface pro 3...
<huntxu> gfrog: 還敢買嗎。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 壕啊
<gfrog> huntxu: SP3好用嘛？
<imtxc> eexpress: 买吧，没啥配置啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 好用，我現在常和她搶
<imtxc> eexpress: 就是我这边访问google有问题
<gfrog> eexpress: 很简单啊，自己就能搞定
<gfrog> eexpress: 或者等着 happyaron 出产品
<huntxu> gfrog: 就是那個破鍵盤太貴了
<gfrog> huntxu: 啧啧，装win8么？
<imtxc> eexpress: 一行 iptables , 一行 ip rule
<huntxu> gfrog: sp3有兩個版本，中國版帶8.1簡體中文+office2013家庭版啊
<gfrog> huntxu: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=41676930390 弄这个啊
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 联想S6000原装蓝牙键盘 平板笔记本电脑键盘 电视机顶盒 无线键盘-tmall.com天猫
<eexpress> imtxc: 不是有iptable的现成的。github上有。
<eexpress> 带cdn啥的转弯的。一堆
<huntxu> gfrog: http://www.microsoftstore.com.cn/%E7%B1%BB%E5%88%AB/%E9%85%8D%E4%BB%B6/Surface%E9%85%8D%E4%BB%B6/%E9%94%AE%E7%9B%98%E7%9B%96/Surface-Pro-3%E9%94%AE%E7%9B%98%E7%9B%96/p/0673-00000
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ Surface Pro 3键盘盖 | 键盘盖 | Surface配件 | 配件 | 类别 | 微软中国官方商城 价格:
<gfrog> eexpress: 那个不方便，总得更新iptables rule
<eexpress> gfrog: 好像是连github自动更新。是麻烦点
<gfrog> huntxu: 卧槽，比ipad还黑
<huntxu> gfrog: 沒辦法。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: SP3最好的地方是有i3版本，預算好控制
<eexpress> imtxc: 另外，折腾配置不是马龙该作的嘛。我是买家。lol
<gfrog> huntxu: 待机呢？
<huntxu> gfrog: 她用得不多，幾天充一次電的樣子
<gfrog> huntxu: 能连续玩儿10小时不？
<huntxu> gfrog: 反正我感覺拿來替代我現在這個破本絕對沒問題。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> gfrog: 10個小時視頻估計夠嗆，10個小時word應該沒問題吧
<gfrog> huntxu: 那也还行
<eexpress> huntxu: 又堕落了一个
<gfrog> huntxu: 目前俺的ipad飞机上用10小时很有压力
<happyaron> gfrog: 炫耀
<huntxu> gfrog: 而且有app商店可以不用裝一堆桌面程序
<gfrog> happyaron: 木有…… 这个真需要考虑
<eexpress> gfrog: 你作的飞机档次低，别人作的，都带充电
<gfrog> eexpress: 嗯，这倒是
<eexpress> 以后只坐带充电的飞机吧。高呼摔的基蛙
<huntxu> gfrog: 感覺出差辦公都妥 LOL 就差不會去裝linux
<O0XX> gfrog: 上次我和 iMadper 坐飞机去美国，前面小两口的macbook air 看
<O0XX> 了一路视频
<O0XX> gfrog: 至少10个小时吧
<huntxu> O0XX: air好像12個小時以上的吧
<eexpress> 基蛙和蛤蟆，居然同机。
<gfrog> O0XX: 果然牛
<iMadper> 由此证明, 他们没有重装系统为ubuntu
<gfrog> O0XX: 看得啥片儿？
<O0XX> gfrog: 啥电视剧...一集一集的
<iMadper> gfrog: 一个将解放初期, 一个工厂里的恩怨情仇的国产电视剧.
<iMadper> s/将/讲/
<huntxu> iMadper: 你一路跟著看啊。。。。
<gfrog> O0XX: iMadper 卧槽，太low了
<iMadper> O0XX: ^^ 是不是我高度还原了当时的情景?
<gfrog> 可惜了air
<gfrog> iMadper: O0XX 原来你俩跟着看了一路……
 * huntxu 曾經在路過電視機店的時候看了部電視劇的10分鐘，結果回家之後找了整部看完。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 干得漂亮
<O0XX> iMadper: 我觉得你可以先写个脚本在服务器上每天夜里重启那个server释
<O0XX> 放socket
<iMadper> O0XX: 我是这么考虑的
<O0XX> iMadper: 可解燃眉之际
<iMadper> O0XX: 恩.
<gfrog> huntxu: 干得漂亮
<iMadper> gfrog: 于是他回家之后从 tokyo hot n001 看到了tokyo hot n731
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<kandu> iMadper: 赞
<huntxu> gfrog: libvirt啟動qemu非要用qemu的用戶，usb設備是664，除了chmod/chown之外沒有別的辦法麽。。。
<archl> 呃。。。飞机不都是带充电的么。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> archl: 我们都座廉价仓位.
<gfrog> iMadper: 你们都是人才
<archl> iMadper:  我坐地板价仓位。
<gfrog> huntxu: 啥意思？ 跟usb啥关系？
<archl> iMadper:  廉价可不是最低价呀。
<gfrog> huntxu: 要读usb上的东西还是要挂usb设备？
<huntxu> gfrog: 我要usb passthrough
 * O0XX 买站票坐飞机的人飘过...
<gfrog> huntxu: 官方做法是把qemu扔进usb组
<huntxu> gfrog: 很有想象力
<iMadper> archl: 我的意思是, 我们不坐头等舱..
<huntxu> gfrog: 你確定qemu在usb組裏面可以讀寫/dev/bus/usb/xxx/xxx?
<gfrog> huntxu: 我记得是
<gfrog> huntxu: 我现在都redirection了，passthough不方便
<huntxu> gfrog: 我試試去，真沒想到 =.=
<huntxu> gfrog: redirect參數是怎樣的？
<gfrog> huntxu: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/UsbNetworkRedirection
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Features/UsbNetworkRedirection - FedoraProject
<huntxu> gfrog: usb組是什麽。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 哦，现在没有了嘛？
<huntxu> gfrog: 好像沒有
<gfrog> huntxu: 等我看下
<huntxu> gfrog: redir是本地設備在spice裏面重定向啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 嗯哼
<huntxu> gfrog: 現在需要的是用服務器上戳在那裏的usb
<huntxu> gfrog: 比如加密狗那種鬼東西。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 啊，好吧，那还是passthrough
<huntxu> gfrog: 最容易解決就是對那個設備o+w，或者臨時把owner改成qemu
<huntxu> gfrog: 可是我都覺得很不好處理
<gfrog> hu
<gfrog> huntxu: 卧槽，忘记了…… 真的是加进那格usb组里来着。
<huntxu> gfrog: 可是現在沒有usb組了呢。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 啊，加usb组好象是vbox的方法……
<O0XX> huntxu:spice...
<O0XX> huntxu: 你居然在搞这个？
<huntxu> O0XX: 那是基娃發的鏈接裏面寫的
<huntxu> gfrog: 好像沒什麽特別好的辦法
<gfrog> huntxu: https://www.redhat.com/archives/libvirt-users/2014-April/msg00058.html 找到个lxc的，大概意思差不多
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Re: [libvirt-users] LXC + USB passthrough = Operation not permitted
<gfrog> huntxu: 卧槽，当时在帽帽就是搞这块儿的，现在忘的干干净净
<huntxu> gfrog: 哈哈哈哈
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04 校园网用户如何连接adsl？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466193 RT，学校有个很蛋疼的网络，在win7下你需要连接inode之后再进行adsl拨号。 在ubuntu下已解决用inode上网的问题，但如何用宽带连接？（还是说有别的方法？ 我尝试先登陆inode,然后直接点
<^k^>  ─> 击dsl登陆， 刚开始会显示登陆成功，但过2秒马上断开连接，其他选项都无法选择，只能关闭网络功能再打 …
<onlylove> firefox闪退了
 * O0XX 靠，又发现了好网站... http://www.huafangwang.com
<huntxu> gfrog: lxc有用特殊的用戶啟動麽
<iMadper> O0XX: .... ... 大湿
<imtxc> iMadper: eexpress gfrog O0XX 乃们都用嘛浏览器呢 huntxu
<O0XX> imtxc: 炒肉末
<imtxc> O0XX: 内存够大不，够炒不
<huntxu> O0XX: 一生平安
<onlylove> happyaron: 用啥fedora，opensuse……和我一起折腾
<happyaron> onlylove: 现告诉我怎么把fcitx在它们上面跑起来
<happyaron> gnome环境
<happyaron> KDE一会儿再说
<gfrog> O0XX: 一生平安
<onlylove> happyaron: 那不是我要考虑的问题，如果有code,compile下咯
<imtxc> O0XX: 对了，1024 一生平安
<gfrog> happyaron: 没啥特别的吧？
<happyaron> gfrog: 你不记得gnome的ibus集成很脑残么？
<gfrog> happyaron: 有个im-config（大概）跑一下指定fcitx就好了
<happyaron> gfrog: imsettings被gnome的那货人给废掉了
<gfrog> happyaron: 啊，我擦，忘了这事儿了，我说的是在KDE里……
<gfrog> happyaron: 难怪当时我没遇到困难
<happyaron> 折腾fedora支持，显然得把gnome做上。。。
<happyaron> 要不就没意义了
<gfrog> huntxu: 我猜libvirt跑lxc也是奇葩用户
<gfrog> huntxu: 肯定不会是root
<eexpress> 是im-switch吧
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41967
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 消费者制造假的亚马逊页面欺骗沃尔玛提供廉价商品
<onlylove> eexpress: imconfig
<imtxc> felixonmars: :: Import PGP key 4096R/A403F63E, "lilac (build machine) <lilac@build.archlinuxcn.org>", created: 2014-03-21? [Y/n] y
<onlylove> happyaron: 自求多福吧
<imtxc> felixonmars: error: key "lilac (build machine) <lilac@build.archlinuxcn.org>" could not be imported
<eexpress> 我都没用过那个
<imtxc> felixonmars: 这是啥情况
 * jiero 碾 imtxc
<imtxc> 这个李拉擦是谁啊
<onlylove> eexpress: im-switch是老家伙，现在用im-config了
<eexpress> n久没切换过输入法了。路过
<huntxu> gfrog: 不過還是沒看到正確的姿勢
<felixonmars> imtxc: 是 archlinuxcn 的 build bot
<gfrog> huntxu: You don't need to specify anything related to cgroups in libvirt. We will
<gfrog> automatically set the device ACL correctly to allow any devices listed
<gfrog> in the XML config.
<imtxc> felixonmars: 最近装好几个软件遇到这问题了，咋破
<gfrog> huntxu: 这个是针对lxc说的对吧？
<felixonmars> imtxc: 装 archlinuxcn-keyring?
<huntxu> gfrog: 不是，不關cgroups的事
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<eexpress> 额。折腾libvirt的，谁有现成的windows.img
<happyaron> felixonmars: 话说arch列入sogoupinyin官方支持还需要做什么么。。
<huntxu> gfrog: cgroups就算允許了，那個設備還是不讓
<imtxc> felixonmars: 装 chrome，还有 sublime-text-dev 的时候
<happyaron> felixonmars: 是不是你们基本都折腾好了？
<huntxu> gfrog: 不曉得libusbx怎麽認的
<gfrog> huntxu: 我比较奇怪，usbdevice的owner是root，但是本地普通用户还是可以mount上写东西
<gfrog> huntxu: passthrough也是用了libusb
<felixonmars> happyaron: 基本上不会进了吧... 好像没有 TU 有兴趣(捂脸), 而且最重要的是, arch 对不开源的东东抵制情绪很大...
<gfrog> huntxu: 不是qemu直接读写usb的
<felixonmars> happyaron: 要是能加不开源的东西的话, 我的第一 priority 是 kingsoft-office...
<felixonmars> 哦不对, 名字又改回 wps-office 了
<felixonmars> imtxc: 可以装 archlinuxcn-keyring, 应该就自动好了
<imtxc> felixonmars: 恩是
<eexpress> felixonmars: 还安装office。。我觉得网页版本的，都比本地启动快。
<happyaron> felixonmars: 如果仅是搜狗对aur上的版本提供一定支持呢
<eexpress> 很鸡肋的office
<happyaron> 不过还是早期意向，rpm先出了才行
<felixonmars> happyaron: 主要是库版本方面的问题期望更多支持吧, 比如 arch 的 opencc 现在被我更到了 1.0
<felixonmars> 然后 sogou 还 link 到 .so.1
<huntxu> gfrog: 本地用戶mount那個好像用的是各種奇奇怪怪的規則什麽的
<happyaron> felixonmars: 因为opencc尼玛就一坑
<happyaron> felixonmars: 我都在考虑静态进去了
<huntxu> gfrog: 不過存儲設備好像屬性不一樣的，看udev的默認規則的話
<felixonmars> happyaron: 嗯, 的确很坑... 我已经手动在 PKGBUILD 打 sed 来 port ibus-googlepinyin 了
<happyaron> felixonmars: 你有没有注意到它默认的so文件名叫libopencc.so.1.0.0，然后SONAME确实2
<felixonmars> eexpress: 取决于你需要处理多重口的东西... 比如我这里这一堆 docx 和 pptx, 目前没发现比 wps-office 更能用的解决方案...
<felixonmars> happyaron: 对
<felixonmars> happyaron: 然后改配置文件名字... 所有旧代码都挂了
<eexpress> 恩。好吧
<felixonmars> google doc 导入的一塌糊涂, 格式乱七八糟
<happyaron> felixonmars: 我只传到experimental里，什么时候进sid 或ubuntu再说吧
<felixonmars> libreoffice 也比较乱, 而且特别卡...
<huntxu> felixonmars: M$那個online的咧
<felixonmars> office 365 打开 pptx 之后我就没法正常输入中文....
<huntxu> ...
<felixonmars> 各种跳行跳字...
<huntxu> 得用ie打開哈哈哈哈和
<felixonmars> 而且 office 365 在我这里奇慢......
<felixonmars> 所以... 不得已用金山了 :P
<felixonmars> happyaron: 嗯... https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/fc/fcitx-sogoupinyin/PKGBUILD 这个现在不是我在维护, 不过看起来还行吧... (除了那个 opencc 的...)
<^k^> ⇪ ti: text/plain
<felixonmars> 然后那个 ln 坑到了 manjaro, 因为后者的 opencc 没更新, 2333333
<happyaron> felixonmars: ibus-googlepinyin就是花主席一晚上挖的坑
<felixonmars> happyaron: 嗯, 还好是 py 写的, 所以我还比较能 hack...
<felixonmars> 现在整个 ibus 在哼哧哼哧地往 py3k 迁移, 虽然进度还是比较惨..
<happyaron> felixonmars: ibus跟gnome太紧了，没办法
<happyaron> felixonmars: 你已经用回ibus了？
<felixonmars> happyaron: 没, 只是顺手帮维护...
<gfrog> huntxu: 我开个vm看看
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  12:24
<imtxc> O0XX: github 的那个 eudcation pack 是不是完全不支持 edu.cn 了？
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中国教育和科研计算机网CERNET (@ edu.cn)
<O0XX> imtxc: 不知道啊..问 iMadper ，我没薅到这个羊毛
<imtxc> iMadper: ^^
<imtxc> O0XX: 我换了仨 edu.cn 的邮箱都不行
<imtxc> 余额只有2$了，捉急啊
<jusss> O0XX: 花房网，好
<jusss> http://www.huafangwang.com/thread-295-1-1.html
<O0XX> jusss: 恩，转需
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ [只为分享]巨乳肥臀  女仆软妹子 [190P] - 我爱看MM - 花房网 -
<nyfair> http://board.acmicpc.info/icpc2014/bnu_onsite.php
<nyfair> 死宅交流会？
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 2014 北京赛区现场赛 - Ranklist
<iMadper> imtxc: 我早就拿到了啊
<iMadper> imtxc: sysu.edu.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中山大学 SUN YAT-SEN UNIVERSITY (@ sysu.edu.cn)
<imtxc> iMadper: o
<iMadper> imtxc: 轻轻松松啊.
<iMadper> imt
<imtxc> iMadper: 那可能是后来人关闭了 edu.cn 的路子了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中国教育和科研计算机网CERNET (@ edu.cn)
<iMadper> imtxc: 可能是.
<imtxc> iMadper: 关键国内给人淘宝上面卖起来了，，，， 造孽啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 哎...
<iMadper> imtxc: 我是真学生啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 我用的也是正经花学费买来的邮箱啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的余额抗不到黑五了，就缺几分钱
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞.
<iMadper> imtxc: 停一个月没关系吧
<imtxc> 。。。
<O0XX> ...
 * imtxc 心疼，浪费好几次9分羊毛了 .....
<O0XX> imtxc: 我都去换购物卡了...
<imtxc> O0XX: 能换哪里的
<O0XX> imtxc: 沃尔玛
<imtxc> O0XX: 你真是羊毛壕
<O0XX> imtxc: 这有啥...我现在有100+的沃尔玛卡，没时间去花，沃尔玛太远
<imtxc> O0XX: 之前我嫌麻烦一直没有装那些信用卡的客户端
<O0XX> imtxc: 中信100：1可以用积分换沃尔玛卡
<O0XX> imtxc: 然后配合汇添富卡的3倍积分
<gfrog> O0XX: 卡壕
<imtxc> O0XX: ... 那就是 33：1？
<gfrog> imtxc: 卡壕
<O0XX> imtxc: 我不换历程的话，这个还算合适
<O0XX> imtxc:对
<imtxc> O0XX: 在哪里换
<O0XX> imtxc: 沃尔玛办购物卡的地方
<iMadper> O0XX: 我现在有100+的沃尔玛卡，没时间去花，沃尔玛太远   <-  没事, 给我
<imtxc> O0XX: 你丫有时间去买卡
<imtxc> 没时间去购物？
<O0XX> imtxc: 换卡容易啊，下班路过，去超市可要逛的
<iMadper> imtxc: vvebo挺好用的
<iMadper> imtxc: 1块钱, 我买了
<imtxc> iMadper: 不靠谱
<iMadper> imtxc: 为啥?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我用 web 版本………… 还有weico 免费版
<iMadper> imtxc: 我以前用weico pro
<imtxc> 壕
<imtxc> 那些1块钱的
<iMadper> imtxc: 限免的时候下载的
<imtxc> 我还没舍得买呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 感觉没有vvebo好用
<imtxc> 额
<O0XX> iMadper: $0.99 土豪啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 买软件居然花钱...
<iMadper> O0XX: 啥?
<iMadper> O0XX: 1块钱rmb啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 为啥给我显示 1刀？
<iMadper> O0XX: 中国区才特价
<O0XX> iMadper: 淘宝卖6块
<O0XX> iMadper:http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4024-6920523013.2.7uhe5a&id=38712493975&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ VVebo官方兑换码代购-淘宝网 价格:6.00
<imtxc> O0XX: 其实广发周五的活动比交行实在啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 中国区, 1块钱, 特价呢
<imtxc> O0XX: 比如这个万宁的满88-44
<O0XX> imtxc: 啥活动？
<iMadper> O0XX: http://news.smzdm.com/p/7181  <-  赞
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 真10bit 4K屏旗舰：EIZO 艺卓 推出 ColorEdge CG318-4K 显示器_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买
<O0XX> imtxc: 万宁东西太贵了...
<iMadper> 万宁已经比屈臣氏便宜了吧?
<imtxc> O0XX: 还好啊，我看挺多东西跟京东都一个价
<iMadper> palomino|working: http://news.smzdm.com/p/7181
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的, 万宁不算贵
<O0XX> imtxc: 我现在基本线下无脑 汇添富，线上无脑i白了
<O0XX> imtxc: 薅九积分
<imtxc> O0XX: ....
<imtxc> O0XX: 到了？
<O0XX> imtxc: 啥？
<imtxc> O0XX: 汇添富啊
<imtxc> 广发周五用快的也是半价哦
<O0XX> imtxc: 恩
<O0XX> imtxc: 昨天到的...
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IVEI6CG?t=joyo01y-20&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo01y-20
<iMadper> imtxc: å¿«ä¹°!
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IVEI6CG?t=joyo01y-20&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo01y-20 -- unhandled responsein get head
<iMadper> imtxc: 帮我带一个
<imtxc> 我先看是个啥
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个划算？ 到手人民币多少了
<iMadper> imtxc: 230
<O0XX> iMadper:  一个U盘230？
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> iMadper: 还是自己买？
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> iMadper: 土豪
<imtxc> iMadper: 还不能报销？
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂.
<imtxc> 我买不起
<O0XX> imtxc:这种周五搞活动的都是坑爹...有周六日活动多的卡么？
<imtxc> 我也想体验一下直邮
<imtxc> O0XX: 没有吧…………
<O0XX> imtxc:  对啊，银行真击贼...
<imtxc> O0XX: 有电商啊
<imtxc> O0XX: vip.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 唯品会（原Vipshop.com）特卖会：一家专门做特卖的网站_确保正品_确保低价_货到付款 (@ vip.com)
<O0XX> imtxc: 广发维品会卡是吧？
<imtxc> O0XX: 没要求，广发卡都可以
<imtxc> O0XX: 周五满200-100
<maplebeats> lainme: 没事了，嘿嘿
<maplebeats> eexpress: 私信？
 * adam_magic_pack 笑死了 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/b5faf9c9jw1emgnxfen67j20u0140q7e.jpg  cc freeflying iMadper Destine eexpress haroldwu huntxu imtxc O0XX onlylove 
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 低笑點淡淡
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 不会用bzr的渣渣
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 真不会用啊
<imtxc> O0XX: 去年中信给我推荐的就是这个汇添富
<O0XX> imtxc: 不错，三倍积分
<imtxc> 算了，实在申请不动了
<jusss> onlylove: 都11天了。。。爱存不存还是没回音，连个征信的电话都木有，我就擦擦擦
<jusss> 这也太尼玛高傲了
<O0XX> jusss: 哈哈哈，你有工行网银么？
<O0XX> jusss: 估计已经拒了
<jusss> O0XX: 有
<O0XX> jusss:进去查查
<imtxc> O0XX: 之前换过一次电话号码，修改预留手机号，我打了一圈下来，一个多小时…… 还有三张卡没修改成功
<O0XX> imtxc: ...
<O0XX> imtxc: 卡神
<jusss> O0XX: 跟11天前一样，已提交请等待我行处理
<imtxc> O0XX: 工行、建行 不支持电话改
<imtxc> O0XX: 光大的改电话还要审核，丫过了三天发给我修改号码的申请没有通过审核
<O0XX> imtxc: 这个什么原理？
<imtxc> O0XX: 说是为了安全
<iMadper> 赞
<imtxc> 国内在线盗刷都要手机验证码的
<O0XX> imtxc: 难道他们查了新手机号的身份证？
<imtxc> 不知道
<imtxc> 我新的这个号码为了换小卡，都在营业厅实名了的
 * O0XX 微软推出面向Windows的Docker客户端】在宣布与Docker建立合作伙伴关系后，微软已经构建了一个Windows原生Docker客户端。该命令行接口（CLI）与运行在Linux上的Docker客户端完全兼容。Docker将与下一个版本的Windows Server集成，使在Windows上运行容器更简单。
<jusss> O0XX: 下载地址
 * imtxc 亲自测试，各个银行修改预留手机号码的方式五花八门，生效时间五花八门，通知方式五花八门
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 那图看不懂
<O0XX> jusss: 只是CLI，还是起不来的...
<onlylove> imtxc: 拜卡神
<eexpress> imt
<eexpress> imtxc: 你居然还没被抓进去。
 * imtxc 有当时生效的，有给俩号码都发短信的，有三天生效的，有每隔8小时发一次短信发三次的，修改的时候有要个人信息的，有要念验证码的，有要输验证码的，有要短信回验证码的………………
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 办公室这个窗户冲哪个方向?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 上北下南左西右东
<jusss> O0XX: 昨晚梦到一个没穿衣服的美女在我床上躺着，刚要进入然后就醒了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你手机上有个玩意叫指南针
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没有
<O0XX> jusss: http://www.zgjm.org/shenghuo/luonv.html
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 装个
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 梦见裸女_周公解梦梦到裸女是什么意思_做梦梦见裸女好不好_周公解梦官网
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 怎样使用tar命令更新备份档。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466195 一般使用 tar cvzf backup.tar.gz 文档 可以对“文档”文件夹进行备份。 问题一：如果文件夹内资料比较多，只想更新已经修改和新增加的文件应该怎么办？ 问题二：接问题一，如果想把“文档”文件
<^k^>  ─> 夹内已经删除的文件也在备份中删除怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2014-11-21 13:57
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 看一下地图，看看屋子外面的建筑，不就知道了？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 看了, 南
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 其实我猜是朝东南
<O0XX> imtxc: 咱们这个是南向
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 办公室好热
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 脱
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 脱
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 脱
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 使馆区在咱们正南
<O0XX>  adam_magic_pack: 脱
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 再看看 O0XX 贴那个网站
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 再看看 O0XX 贴那个网站
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 再看看 O0XX 贴那个网站
 * adam_magic_pack 收藏先
<imtxc> 哦、
<imtxc> O0XX:
<imtxc> O0XX: 你解救我之前我都是用ip的
 * jusss 好像找个女友
<jusss> 想
 * jusss 一个24岁的年轻人，到现在还没有女友
<O0XX> jusss: http://www.zgjm.org/shenghuo/luonv.html
<O0XX> jusss: 男人梦见裸男裸女则您的运势，谨守岗位，不可轻举妄动。不动则吉。动则凶。
<O0XX> jusss: 你没进入就醒了，说明没动。大吉啊
<gfrog> O0XX: 那个神马花的站是你自己做的嘛？
<O0XX> gfrog: 你猜
<gfrog> O0XX: 你这么油菜，肯定是你做的
<eexpress> O0XX: .... 神棍嘛
 * O0XX 洗碗
 * onlylove 看 O0XX跳大神
<huntxu> O0XX: 1024
<onlylove> imtxc: 发现越是没用的内部邮件，占得体积越大……
<huntxu> O0XX: 1024 樓主好黑毛
<gfrog> O0XX: 1024
<onlylove> imtxc: 真佩服这些人
 * onlylove 求解1024是啥梗
<adam_magic_pack> eexpress: 渣e
<adam_magic_pack> eexpress: 穷得快睡大街了, 求解救
<imtxc> eexpress: 穷得快睡大街了, 求解救
<O0XX> eexpress: 穷得快睡大街了, 求解救
<eexpress> 收了蛋蛋。正好准备作蛋糕。
<jusss> O0XX: 帖子太少那个网站
<imtxc> eexpress: 球赠送蛋糕吃
<jusss> 不够看
 * adam_magic_pack rmbp13的电池7400, x230的4400 cc gfrog freeflying 
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 难怪沉的多
<adam_magic_pack> eexpress: 求收留
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你快换本子了？
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你换本子了？
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你换本子了？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 等明年底换mba
<adam_magic_pack> 或者x1c
<imtxc> 给 x230 来发9芯电池呗
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 换mba装linux么？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 当然
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那啥电池也白搭，估计也就用2-3个小时
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你这又是无脑黑
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: linux电源管理是翔翔翔
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 反正x230四个半钟头我很满意
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: mba降价慢, 适合新版上市买. 不然过半年也不怎么降价
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 招行审核多长时间
<chongwish> imtxc: t440s 9 芯大概 6500mah
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 母鸡
<O0XX> iMadper:招行审核多长时间
<iMadper> O0XX: 不知道啊, 很快吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 一周?
<imtxc> 最多俩周
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 公积金下来了 你赶紧申请i白金吧
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 好吧，算我少说了，4-5小时 mba+linux
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 真的？
<adam_magic_pack> chongwish: 3+3, 9芯不好看
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 当然
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 到账好久了
<liudong> .
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我查查转给我了没，正好没钱了
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 乃的卡到手了？
<eexpress> adam_magic_pack: 你们公司也有公鸡金了啊
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 还没申请
<O0XX> gfrog: 公积金壕
<adam_magic_pack> eexpress: 是啊, 好穷得公司
<chongwish> adam_magic_pack: 为了 9 小时，再说我又不是一直盯着笔记本的屁股看～～～
<eexpress> 可是要缴税了吧。
<gfrog> eexpress: 垃圾公司啊，居住证都不给办
<iMadper> eexpress: 垃圾公司, 拖欠工资半年了
<adam_magic_pack> chongwish: 拿手里放包里都费劲
<O0XX> gfrog: 你说工作居住证？
<eexpress> 不至于拖欠吧
 * iMadper 要工资去
<adam_magic_pack> eexpress: 垃圾公司啊，居住证都不给办
<eexpress> 。。
<gfrog> O0XX: 。
<iMadper> eexpress: 真是拖欠工资半年了啊
<adam_magic_pack> eexpress: 垃圾公司啊，办公室热得要死
<eexpress> 不是年薪？自己不去取
<chongwish> iMadper: 你是老板吧
 * O0XX 你们这种实名吐槽真的合适么？
<iMadper> chongwish: 老板个毛, 我是开机房的
<chongwish> iMadper: 真够黑心的
<eexpress> adam_magic_pack: 把你们那的椅子，2折卖给我。
<iMadper> chongwish: 我是看机房的
<iMadper> eexpress: 不给转账过来, 我怎么取???
<adam_magic_pack> eexpress: 垃圾公司啊, 新办公室的椅子烂的要死, 坐姿差一点就得摔倒
<gfrog> iMadper: 卧槽，网吧老板你好
<iMadper> gfrog: lol~
<eexpress> iMadper: .
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 以前的也没好到哪去
<eexpress> adam_magic_pack: 我记得蛮好的椅子
<iMadper> gfrog: 网速这么烂的网吧, 能有生意?~
<iMadper> gfrog: 全linux的网吧, 能有生意?~
<eexpress> iMadper: 去取钱吧。我马上过去，你可以请客了。
<iMadper> eexpress: 我连工资都没有, 你还不救济我一下?
<gfrog> iMadper: 浏览器首页设成 O0XX 那个网站，绝对人气爆棚的
<gfrog> eexpress: 你要来帝都？
<eexpress> 半年没取。一取几十万。想想都可以大吃一顿。
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞. 直接开妓院得了
<adam_magic_pack> eexpress: 新办公室的烂的要死
<eexpress> ，，
<eexpress> 换地方了？
<gfrog> iMadper: 你有资源嘛？ 难道只让 O0XX 接客？ lol
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 说的就跟旧办公室多好似的
<iMadper> gfrog: 还有 adam_magic_pack 啊. 我是拉皮条的
<eexpress> gfrog: ... 让 O0XX接。
 * O0XX 我发的什么网站来着？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我现在觉得老办公室的很好
<adam_magic_pack> eexpress: 嗯 搬到朝阳了, 所以我搬家, 所以穷得睡大街
<eexpress> adam_magic_pack: 老办公室除开椅子，也没啥好东西。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 老办公室最差，因为离老板家太远，就这么简单
 * iMadper 怀念帽帽的椅子啊
<eexpress> 咋不校招。招一堆美女去新办公室，办公。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 报销下来了嘛？
<O0XX> gfrog: 我的收到了
<gfrog> O0XX: 我也去查查
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 昨天就收到了啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 怀念帽帽的办公室啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我一点都不怀念…… 常年30度的办公室啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我那儿挺好
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 新办公室真得是热得要死啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 肯定是空调坏了，但是空调修理工人基本得很久才能搞定，真心没办法
<chongwish> adam_magic_pack: 有新环境还嫌弃
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 空调都关了
<chongwish> adam_magic_pack: 而且话说现在冬天为什么还会熱？
<adam_magic_pack> chongwish: 那得看新环境更好还是更差啊
<adam_magic_pack> chongwish: 母鸡
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我在帽帽的时候就是，其实是一个空调的阀门坏了，结果那些工人修了2年也没整明白，后来一个白头发的大叔过来看了一眼，就找到问题了
 * gfrog 卧槽，杯具了，忘了工资卡的网银密码了……
<chongwish> gfrog: 为何都是红帽的，确定这里不是 redhat-cn@freenode，我得看仔细下。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你要么没卡, 要么没密码
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 这张卡我本来要销掉的，所以手机/网银都关了
<jusss> 升级生2b了
<adam_magic_pack> chongwish: 其实吧, 这里活跃的红帽员工很少, 以前很多
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 结果注册网银之后忘了密码
<jusss> 升到一般wpa挂了
 * adam_magic_pack 喜闻乐见
<jusss> 然后现在再也连不上网了
<chongwish> adam_magic_pack: 因为现在这里是离职的红帽员工比较多吗？
<jusss> 一直提示no suitable nertwork
<jusss> 擦擦擦擦擦擦
<adam_magic_pack> chongwish: 盲生 你发现了华点
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 还有最后一招，打电话查余额然后充值余额宝
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没收到短信?
<chongwish> adam_magic_pack: 啥意思？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 没绑定手机
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 招商每笔转账取现都给短信的
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: lol
<imtxc> O0XX: 其实乃作为ubuntu频道的意见领袖申请一张小交白麒麟然后让给你终免年费不是问题吧？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我报销的给的招商
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 话说那个邮件里并没有看到有CC你啊
<eexpress> 国务院:超生2胎罚款不高于当地3倍年人均收入
<O0XX> imtxc: 必须不行啊...看我这么能薅，银行就不给我下卡了...
<O0XX> imtxc: 还得你这个卡神
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 要报销转账银行卡那个, 怀疑你的报销没到帐
<imtxc> O0XX: 我又不是意见领袖
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽，报销卡不是工资卡？
<eexpress> 在北京超生的城镇居民，罚款最低为12万余元，最高40余万元。
<iMadper> chongwish: 你说的很对.
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: never know that
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 可以是, 但是发邮件问了卡号, 因为nancy没记录你的工资卡号信息啊
<adam_magic_pack> g
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 于是我给了招商
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 所以我怀疑你的报销根本没处理
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 发哪个list了？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 单独发的, CC所有报销的人, 没见到CC里有你
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: fwd你了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ^^ 来看悲剧哥
<imtxc> 是不是每个外企都得有一个nancy?
<chongwish> imtxc: 是到哪里都有一个
<iMadper> imtxc: 还都得有个 alex, 都得有个jerry
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 恩，没我
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我去看看报销的状态
<iMadper> imtxc: david
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我认识两个nancy 三个emily
<imtxc> 没有这个工商不给注册吧？
<imtxc> 对， emily 也的有
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 都是你们team的，大概我们还没开始
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: jerry & tom
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我没好意思说tom... ... cc gfrog
<chongwish> adam_magic_pack: 然后名字叫英文，交流起来还是普通话的，才叫郁闷，有必要吗
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 现在tom还没tim人多呢...
<onlylove> gfrog: 你说空调……我原来在TI的时候，机房空调就经常坏，经常找物业
<iMadper> chongwish: 你可以给自己英文名叫 iiiopq  看谁能叫出来
<imtxc> Linda Emliy.
<gfrog> iMadper: 其实我很好奇 Madper是咋来的……
<adam_magic_pack> chongwish: 我司内部聊天和bug处理以及邮件全是英文的, 因为大多数雇员都在欧美
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: mad person
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 显然不是.
<gfrog> chongwish: 被老外叫中文名一般都会很郁闷
<chongwish> iMadper: 叫 whocallwhosb，看看谁叫，哼哼
<gfrog> chongwish: 例如我在帽帽的时候竟然经常被人叫 Queen……
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: > I'm a dper
 * gfrog 妈蛋，鬼知道外国人是咋读出来的
<chongwish> gfrog: 你难道是小四模样的
<gfrog> chongwish: 外国人照着他们的发音规则读拼音，就是这结果
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 还好我没让他们读我的拼音, x开头的单词在英文里读音不一而且都是外来词汇
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 女王大人
 * gfrog 不知道湾湾拼音会不会好些
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 乖
<chongwish> gfrog: 台湾？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 台湾先行的拼音方案和大陆基本一致, 不过才实行几年, 大多数人不会
<adam_magic_pack> 现行
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: iMadper dper是啥？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 丫说的是基本，但是看台湾拼音绝对拼不上来
<iMadper> gfrog: 双季戊四醇
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 大多数人还只会传统的汉字注音和罗马字符的威妥玛拼音
<iMadper> 粤语拼音啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 啊，粤语拼音是另外一套奇葩体系
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你理解错了, 你想的是威妥玛拼音, 我说现在的台湾拼音方案和大陆的95%一致
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 委托吗拼音？
<chongwish> 粤语和闽南语天茶地别
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 台湾同事的名字那一卦, 都是威妥玛拼音
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我见的那拼音绝对是拉丁字母
<imtxc> http://www.flyertea.com/thread-333500-1-11.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ [即日～2015年10月31日]乐享周六 金钱豹自助餐2人同行1人免单-国内信用卡-信用卡-飞客茶馆旅行网 Life is better when shared! - 飞客茶馆旅行网 Life is better when shared!
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 使用VPS需要注意的事项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466198 1.VPS主机用户能否进行备份？ 　　 VPS主机允许用户进行自主的备份，这个操作非常简单，是需要在用户控制面板点击备份按钮即可。同时还允许用户恢复到任何备份状态。 2.当某个VPS主机用户被攻击时，
<imtxc> O0XX: 你要的周末
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: peking, thingtao 之类的, 威妥玛拉丁拼音
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 但是现行的学校里教的, 和大陆一致
<O0XX> imtxc: 别逗，我哪吃的起啊
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 带上我
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 碉堡了
<chongwish> adam_magic_pack: 夏娃，thingtao 是什么？
<imtxc> 。。。
 * adam_magic_pack 另外纠正一点, Lee不是拼音, 不是台湾拼音, 不是威妥玛拼音 cc shengyao 
<adam_magic_pack> chongwish: tsingtao, 青岛, 刚打错了 cc gfrog
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: Lee是啥？ 是牛仔裤
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不少著名机构与历史悠久的学府仍然保留旧有的名称，如青岛啤酒（Tsingtao Beer）、清华大学（Tsinghua University）、北京大学（Peking University）、苏州大学（Soochow University）
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 刚好看到这条
<chongwish> gfrog: 他想说姓吧
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 对, 相比之下汉语拼音真是设计的碉堡 除了那个v, 台湾都不得不从
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 汉语拼音里那个 ü 太二逼了
<onlylove> gfrog: lee有这个姓氏的
<gfrog> onlylove chongwish 我知道，只是说说
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 汉语拼音曾经准备用西里尔字母, 幸好没那么脑残啊
<chongwish> gfrog: 欺骗我们的情感……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不是这问题吧，是汉语拼音已经成为事实标准了，丫想改也得考虑代价
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不然弄出一套独特的东西，得有人用才行啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 他可以不改继续威妥玛啊, 港澳不搞汉语拼音也没啥问题
<nyfair> 湾湾拼音不会查的，看下仓颉输入法就行
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不太懂为毛湾湾要弄这个…… 委托吗看起来用了100多年了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 不科学啊, 不如汉语拼音啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 说起来，当时党国为毛重新发明汉语拼音？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 汉字拉丁化, 消除文盲
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 委托吗难道不能达到同样的效果？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 意识形态的年代, 差点都用西里尔字母了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 汉语拼音不是70年代搞的么，那时候还那么严重？ 不敢想象啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我记得是五十年代...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那是简化字
<adam_magic_pack> 可能记错了
<adam_magic_pack> 总之确实比威妥玛拼音好
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 这套拼音办法在1970年代末期至1980年代初被中华人民共和国官方以汉语拼音所取代
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 而且威妥玛拼音不适合普通话, 适合南方发音
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 70-80年代的时候中国跟俄毛已经掰的不能再掰了吧
 * gfrog 那天开会还跟人说起来 Bopomofo……
 * adam_magic_pack 突然发现我以前在wiki上浪费过好多时间啊
 * gfrog 汉语拼音竟然还有 ê 这个音……
<jusss> O0XX: arch怎么开启让无线网卡启动？ 就像ifconfig up wlan0
<nyfair> detenele gekeje jiqixi
<jusss> O0XX: 我这wpa一直提示no suitable network found
<iMadper> O0XX: 早就不叫wlan0了
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> 发错人了
<iMadper> jusss: 早就不叫这个了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 纳尼?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 无线的不叫wlan了?
<jusss> iMadper: 我知道，所以不会用ip
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不叫了啊
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: no
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 叫啥?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 好久没接触rh系系统了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: systemd之后换名字了啊
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 叫wlp3s0之类超难记住的
<gfrog> nyfair: bopomofo是个英文单词……
<nyfair> ü见jiqixi，脱帽行个礼
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 不是systemd之后吧... 是内核和udev搞得, 那时候systemd还不是很成气候
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 连eth0都改enp4s0f2了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 可能, 我不知道
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 毛? 不叫em1?
<jusss> 这种反人类的名字
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: em1不是集成的么
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 你这个反人类, 当时改叫em1跑
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 你这个反人类, 当时改叫em1p1之类的就是为了好记
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我不知道无线改成什么了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: wlan肯定是在某个pci slot上插的啊
<nyfair> enp4s0f2是什么鸟东西
<jusss> nyfair: 网卡
<jusss> nyfair: arch下网卡的名字
<kandu> slot 0 function 2 ?
<gfrog> nyfair: 说的是pci总线上的位置
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 他的电脑神经错乱了
<kandu> 现在命名方式跟 bsd 学了啊?
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 你为什么长得像日本人
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 什么?
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 觉得你长相像日本人
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 我就贴了一小会儿..你都看到了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41974
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | KVM安全现状
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽……
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 难道删了? 留着啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 怎么了?
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 像蛋蛋哥这么有缘的，自然都看到了。没缘分的，就算啦
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 可惜我没保存
<iMadper> O0XX: 找到一处
<O0XX> gfrog: 真默契
<O0XX> iMadper: 哪里？
<gfrog> O0XX: hand
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你在沈阳还凑热闹起哄....
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 啊哈哈
<O0XX> gfrog: 来撒，敲老板一顿
<gfrog> o
<gfrog> O0XX: 不想去，还得买口罩
<O0XX> gfrog: 说的就跟你大沈阳不用似的
 * O0XX 我大河北省真是威武... http://www.pm25.in/rank
 * O0XX 看后10名
<gfrog> O0XX: 确实不用，开内循环就行
<O0XX> gfrog: 车里不算...
<gfrog> O0XX: 出门就进屋
<gfrog> O0XX: 不在外头待
<O0XX> gfrog: 开车来
<O0XX> gfrog: 让老板给你报销
<gfrog> O0XX: 你给报销路费啊
<nyfair> 不用arch很多年，我不是抖M
<iMadper> O0XX: 东莞天气不错啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 为啥张家口空气这么好?
<iMadper> O0XX: 不科学啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 天生丽质难自弃
<iMadper> 励志
<jusss> O0XX: https://github.com/jusss/tmp/blob/master/wpa-error
<jusss> O0XX: 帮忙看下
<^k^> ⇪ t: tmp/wpa-error at master · jusss/tmp · GitHub
<jusss> wpa一直连不是wifi
<O0XX> jusss: wlp3s0:    reject due to mismatch with WPA/WPA2
<O0XX> jusss: 密码写错了吧
<O0XX> jusss: 要不就是加密方法部队
<jusss> O0XX: 加密方法在配置里是哪个关键字？
<O0XX> jusss:  /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf  看这个配置文件的
<O0XX> 例子
<O0XX> jusss: 这个是你要连的SSID？ ufida2
<O0XX> jusss:你是用友的？
<jusss> O0XX: 嗯
<O0XX> iMadper: usb_for_each_dev - iterate over all USB devices in the system
<jusss> O0XX: 修改了pairwise可以了
<oneieaf> 大家好。
<^k^> oneieaf:点点点.  15:54
<O0XX> jusss: 赞，炬菊
<O0XX> iMadper: 把这个函数记下来
<oneIeaf> ls
<oneIeaf> dir
<vipzrx> 有人用xfce吗? 现在出现一个问题,U盘插到电脑上,不能使用,提示权限不够
<oneIeaf> @vipzrx 找EE
<oneIeaf> 他现在是用 近个
<O0XX> jusss: pairwise 这是啥？
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<vipzrx> EE 是哪个?
<iMadper> vipzrx: 谁给你mount的?
<oneIeaf>  上坛子。搜索EE
<oneIeaf> 就知道了
<adam_magic_pack> oneIeaf: 一叶?
<vipzrx> 没有mount
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 假一叶.
<oneIeaf> @adam_magic_pack 不是，我是山寨的
<adam_magic_pack> oneIeaf: 真诚实
<vipzrx> 在x200上面安装的debian xfce
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 正准备跟一叶买了域名然后坑公司呢
<oneIeaf> @adam_magic_pack 山寨很多年了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 没可能
<oneIeaf> @^k^ 好久没有来逗你玩了
<vipzrx> thunar中能显示U盘的卷标,点击就会提示权限不足
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 买了之后, 网页挂上"Fedora大法好"
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 看公司从不从
<oneIeaf> @^k^ 给爷报一下天气
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: lol~
<oneIeaf> @^k^ BOT
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 正好CEO下周来, 和她谈谈价格
<vipzrx> oneIeaf: 你说的坛子是哪个?
<jusss> O0XX: 加密方式
<adam_magic_pack> vipzrx: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<adam_magic_pack> vipzrx: /topic
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ceo要是有钱, 直接买 z.cn了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: u.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: u.cn (@ u.cn)
<oneIeaf> 大家有什么BOT的方案吗
<vipzrx> 他不在ubuntu-cn里面吗?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 应该买fedora.cn和opensuse.cn, 指过来
<alvin_rxg> Title: fedora.cn,fedora.cn (@ fedora.cn)
<adam_magic_pack> vipzrx: eexpress
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你买了ubuntu的域名, 然后跳转到1024就行了啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 多简单
<vipzrx> eexpress: 你好,在吗?
<oneIeaf> @eexpress EE
<vipzrx> oneIeaf: 我在网上查了,说默认只有root可以挂在使用usb设备
<iMadper> vipzrx: udisksctl啊
<iMadper> vipzrx: 非root用户可以的
<vipzrx> 可是我平时用sudo权限的账户登录,需要使用U盘的
<oneIeaf> 我想做一个WEB版的机器人
<iMadper> vipzrx: udisksctl.
<adam_magic_pack> pmount+udev
<vipzrx> 能在xfce中点击U盘的图标,显示U盘的内容操作吗?
<vipzrx> iMadper: bandari.fans.blog.163.com/blog/static/169418906201111183484125/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 很强大，很实用，但是容易被忽略的磁盘管理软件udisks - oscar & linux的日志 - 网易博客 (@ 163.com)
<vipzrx> iMadper: 这个和你讲的一样,也是我所遇到的问题
<iMadper> vipzrx: 什么意思? 给我看这个干嘛?
<oneIeaf> @^k^ 你是用什么来写的？？
<onlylove> vipzrx: 看你装了啥以及你的group里面有没有removemedia
<oneIeaf> @^k^ 你是用什么来写的？？
<oneIeaf> @^k^ 你是用什么来写的？？
<oneIeaf> @^k^ 你是用什么来写的？？
<oneIeaf> @^k^ 你是用什么来写的？？
<oneIeaf> @^k^ 你是用什么来写的？？
<onlylove> oneIeaf: ruby
<iMadper> 是他刷屏了吧? 还是我的客户端出问题, 一句话显示好多次?
<onlylove> iMadper: 6
<vipzrx> 我现在就是想访问U盘里面的数据
<iMadper> onlylove: 赞, 那该t
<onlylove> 我记得sudoer可以挂载啊
 * iMadper 不小心复制了多行代码贴上来, 那是非故意的. 一句话快速贴6遍的, 该kick.
<iMadper> vipzrx: 用udisksctl呗
<oneIeaf> 哦
<oneIeaf> 是用ruby所
<vipzrx> 现在用的是xfce桌面,里面用的是thunar
<onlylove> iMadper: 技术变化太快，不适应，不习惯
<onlylove> iMadper: 我都用sudo挂的
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂...
<vipzrx> 我现在想在图形界面里点击U盘的图标,就能打开里面的内容
<onlylove> vipzrx: 这样应该是没问题的，我用xfce的时候就可以
<iMadper> vipzrx: ck-launch-session -> dbus-launch -> xfce 保证你的启动顺序是这个, 应该就行了
<onlylove> vipzrx: 自动挂的
<iMadper> vipzrx: 或者自己写udev去啊
<vipzrx> 之前在debian stable中还是好的,前几天因为要用新版的wine,就升级到了sid
<vipzrx> 结果就会提示权限不足
<iMadper> vipzrx: 刚不是跟你说了? 保证你的启动顺序是对的.
<onlylove> vipzrx: 那你再update吧……没准过两天就好了
<iMadper> vipzrx: 然后还有问题就再说
<vipzrx>  ck-launch-session -> dbus-launch -> xfce 保证你的启动顺序是  不懂这是什么意思
<iMadper> vipzrx: 每个程序, google一下
<vipzrx> 这个问题,是权限设置的问题,forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6345
<gfrog> happyaron: 换KDE5了…… 这界面
<gfrog> happyaron: 有点接受不能
<onlylove> gfrog: 挺好的啊
<onlylove> 我记得自动挂载好像要dbus和pmount来着？
<vipzrx> 哪里能找到这方面的资料呢?
<vipzrx> 你们在linux下怎么使用U盘呢?
<iMadper> vipzrx: google
<iMadper> vipzrx: 刚跟你说的启动顺序, 你改了应该就好了
<onlylove> vipzrx: 就和windows一样用
<vipzrx> 不知道改怎么改
<iMadper> vipzrx: 你在plugdev这个group嘛?
<jusss> onlylove: wpa_supplicant真是一个好软件，配置默认都不用设，我不清楚就多设了个参数就不能用了，然后看了下那个默认配置例子，发现好多默认都陪好了，不用自己陪
<jusss> 常规加个网络只要设ssid和psk就行
<jusss> 公众无加密的只要ssid和key-mgmt设为NONE就行
<vipzrx> iMadper: kk@X200:~$ cat /etc/group| grep plugdev
<vipzrx> plugdev:x:46:kk
<onlylove> jusss: 没那个你大概连接不了wpa
<onlylove> jusss: 有个wpa_supplicant_cli
<gfrog> onlylove: 大概是kde也要向平板方向转移？
<onlylove> gfrog: 不清楚，边边角角的东西我看到了，没去碰
<jusss> onlylove: 我一直用wpa_supplicant
<onlylove> gfrog: 反正我日常用的够了
<onlylove> jusss: 我只是和你说，那货有个cli借口
<onlylove> jusss: 我都是用wicd配的
<jusss> onlylove: 还有gui呢
<onlylove> jusss: 只要有wpasupplicant，然后加上wicd就好
<jusss> wpa_supplicant_gui
<onlylove> jusss: 那个sb networkmanager，一次只能有一个活动网卡
<gfrog> onlylove: 卧槽，lightdm都被换掉了，新出来个sddm
 * gfrog 为毛不叫sbdm
<freeflying> gfrog: ubuntu?
<gfrog> freeflying: KDE
<onlylove> gfrog: 没事，用startx
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ibus-table的候选字始终是垂直的，怎么调整为水平？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466201 文本输入设置这里已经改为水平了。dconf中的配置也作了修改，但是还是没有用。 统计信息: 发表于 由 长孙弘奕 — 2014-11-21 16:33
<onlylove> gfrog: kde不是kdm么
<gfrog> onlylove: 那都是很久之前的事儿了
<iMadper> 同问
<freeflying> 16:40 gfrog 为毛不叫sbdm
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: kubuntu?
<onlylove> gfrog: 就是我不知道suse怎么把tmw给换了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: .
<freeflying> iMadper: 看到亮点没
<iMadper> freeflying: 两点没注意, 给我20块钱
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 为啥不用lxdm?
<iMadper> 亮点...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 唔知
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 反正又来个dm……
<freeflying> iMadper: 16:40 gfrog 为毛不叫sbdm
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: sddm看起来不错
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你用过？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没kdm了?
<gfrog> ad
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 看起来 https://github.com/sddm/sddm
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 有，但是KDE早不默认安装了
<^k^> ⇪ t: sddm/sddm · GitHub
 * adam_magic_pack 很想用GDM, 但是特么的依赖整个GNOME......
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: dm对你影响大吗?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: gdm哪里好？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 大, 因为system-logind没有命令行
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我还用gnome的时候都很讨厌他
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦...
 * gfrog 重启下看看sddm啥样
<kves> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Q：1进程杀死之后监听端口未被释放；2克隆mac地址没有骗过lincence管理器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466202 各位大婶，有两个问题亟待拯救： 1.我想重启某个进程，于是kill后重新运行，但是提示某个tcp port(1700)被占用，但是我使用 Code: lsof -i:1700 没有任何结果，
<kves>  ─> 因为那个进程早已被我kill。 但是我使用 Code: netstat -ap 结果如下，貌似显示那个端口仍然被监听中： 1.png …
<vipzrx> iMadper: 你有邮箱吗?
<iMadper> 有.
 * adam_magic_pack 他肯定说尿样
 * adam_magic_pack 他肯定说鸟样
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不, 肯定说渣渣.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你说对了, 给你5美分硬币
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ...
<vipzrx> 方面给我你的邮箱吗? 给你发封邮件,详细说明下我现在的问题
<iMadper> vipzrx: 我知道你现在的问题啊
<vipzrx> 我要截屏什么的,在irc里面交流太不方便了
<vipzrx> 你空的时候,帮我看看
<vipzrx> 现在已经能读取U盘中的文件了
<slucx> vipzrx: IRC是用来吹水的
<iMadper> vipzrx: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=122900
<kves> ⇪ t: [solved] Can't mount USBdrive on XFCE with Thunar/Nautilus (Page 1) / Applications & Desktop Environments / Arch Linux Forums
<iMadper> slucx: + 10086
<iMadper> vipzrx: 两条路: 1, 按照帖子说的改  2, 自己写udev
<alvin_rxg> 再 gvfs ？
<alvin_rxg> 试试把 gvfs 的组件都装了，或许就没问题了
<vipzrx> 升级sid的时候,提示我用debian默认的配置代替我修改了的.结果导致很多证书没了.搞得坚果云用不了了 说是ssl connection failed
<slucx> vipzrx: 关键是没必要自动挂载，手动挂载风爽歪歪
<wiiw> 证书是什么
<vipzrx> 现在gmail发了邮件也发不出去
<vipzrx> 现在能手动挂在了
<vipzrx> $ udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdb
<vipzrx>  
<vipzrx> 输入root的密码就可以了
<wiiw> pmount /dev/sdb
<slucx> 我都是手动写挂载点
<iMadper> udisksctl还需要写密码? 你没有gvfs?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: Crash kernel=1g-8g：256m，8g-：512m
<vipzrx> 怎么看有没有gvfs?
<iMadper> dpkg -l | grep gvfs   ....   ....  ....
<vipzrx> $ dpkg -l | grep gvfs
<vipzrx> ii  gvfs:i386                            1.22.1-1                          i386         userspace virtual filesystem - GIO module
<vipzrx> ii  gvfs-bin                             1.22.1-1                          i386         userspace virtual filesystem - binaries
<vipzrx> ii  gvfs-common                          1.22.1-1                          all          userspace virtual filesystem - common data files
<vipzrx> ii  gvfs-daemons                         1.22.1-1                          i386         userspace virtual filesystem - servers
<vipzrx> ii  gvfs-libs:i386                       1.22.1-1                          i386
<onlylove> 新版好奇怪，我之前都是用startx就可以的
<vipzrx> kk@X200:/media/kk$ udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdb
<vipzrx> ==== AUTHENTICATING FOR org.freedesktop.udisks2.filesystem-mount-other-seat ===
<vipzrx> Authentication is required to mount ÕÅÈðÏé vipzrx@gmail.com (/dev/sdb)
<vipzrx> Authenticating as: root
<vipzrx> Password:
<vipzrx> ==== AUTHENTICATION COMPLETE ===
<^k^> vipzrx:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<onlylove> 我记得当时用的slim，然后里面写的是startxfce4
<iMadper> ... ... ... ...
<vipzrx> iMadper: 加sudo就不用输入root密码了
<iMadper> 不知道为啥
<vipzrx> 应该还是权限的问题
<alvin_rxg> sudo 5分钟的时间？
<alvin_rxg> visudo NOPASSWORD ？
<vipzrx> 在thunar中还是会显示挂载的图标,即使是在umount之后
<vipzrx> alvin_rxg: 你实在和我说吗?
<alvin_rxg> maybe
<vipzrx> 区别只是sudo
<vipzrx> 我认为访问usb设备现在还是需要root权限
<jusss> vipzrx: 看fstab
<jusss> onlylove: firefox 33.1.1是最新的了吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<vipzrx> kk@X200:/media/kk$ cat /etc/fstab  | grep /dev/sdb1
<vipzrx> /dev/sdb1       /media/usb0     auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<vipzrx>  
<vipzrx> jusss: 是的
<vipzrx> 我win7上的ff是33.1.1版本的,最新的稳定版
<jusss> onlylove: 刚升级完arch，3.17.3-1-arch，我的arch满血复活了，哇咔咔
<jusss> vipzrx: 嗯
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 话说x230的摄像头接到pci还是usb
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 话说x230的摄像头接到pci还是usb上了？
<onlylove> gfrog: lsusb看下嘛
<vipzrx> jusss: 我的fstab你看下
<gfrog> onlylove: 对哈，傻了……
<O0XX> iMadper: Tokyo hot真心快
<iMadper> O0XX: 你丫偷跑回去看tokyo hot去了啊?
<iMadper> O0XX: 我刚启动了修复之后的server端
<O0XX> iMadper: 等人呢
<iMadper> O0XX: 用去吧
<O0XX> iMadper:赞
<iMadper> O0XX: 等人去拍tokyo hot是吧?
<O0XX> iMadper: 对啊，女优还没来
<jusss> O0XX: brazzers x-art naughtyamerica 快吗？
<O0XX> jusss: 这么多...
<nyfair> iMadper: old driver!
<iMadper> nyfair: 啊?
<iMadper> nyfair: 有啥好事?
 * O0XX 我还以为是老驱动，仔细一想是老司机 ...
<iMadper> gfrog: 肯定是usb吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 难道不应该是elder driver？
<O0XX> onlylove: do not 装 old out, we china people say we say
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: usb
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: uvcvideo
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: old chauffeur
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: senior chauffeur
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: old out
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 啥?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 老外
<adam_magic_pack> ......
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:表扬你英语好
<mikecao> old out ...
<mikecao> 牛逼大发了。。
<O0XX> mikecao: 泄泄
<iMadper> O0XX: thank thank
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: gfrog iMadper 除去可以挪到明年的, 我元旦之前有9天必须休.........
<adam_magic_pack> 不上班了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 元旦???
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 昂
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我们不是三月清算?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 元旦
<O0XX> iMadper:  三月是转移的失效
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 有5天可以挪到3月31
<iMadper> O0XX: 啊? 昂.
 * adam_magic_pack 求US十年签证
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 那护照来，我给你照着画一个
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你的是一年的, 不稀罕
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 改一下就行了嘛。。。我给你特批一个100年的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我只有一天必须用完
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 啧啧
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你忘了加11/12月的吧
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 算了12月, 没算11月.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我数学很糟, 但是算工资社保公积金福利假期妥妥的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞!
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我年中才来嘛, 而且用掉几天了
<vipzrx> 查看有没有storage组,是用这个吗?
<vipzrx> cat /etc/group| grep storage
<iMadper> vipzrx: 用你当前用户, 执行 groups
<O0XX> iMadper: adam_magic_pack 只能转3天
<O0XX> iMadper: adam_magic_pack 不是5天
<iMadper> O0XX: 3天????
<vipzrx> 没有这个组,改怎么添加呢?
<O0XX> iMadper: As a reminder the company has 'gifted' 3 free days this year so employees will not be required to book leave on those 3 days.
<O0XX> iMadper: 不是
<O0XX> iMadper: 我发错了
<iMadper> O0XX: 这个不是说, 给你三天额外的假期的意思嘛?
<O0XX> iMadper: 对
<O0XX> iMadper: adam_magic_pack carry over a maximum of 5 leave days
<O0XX> iMadper: adam_magic_pack 就是5天
<iMadper> O0XX: 我英文学的差, 你不要骗我
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41976
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 马云将网上假货泛滥归咎于消费者贪心
<alvin_rxg> 有需求，就有供给。没有需求，就没有供给。
<vipzrx> sudo groupadd  storage
<vipzrx> sudo adduser kk storage
<vipzrx> ~$ groups
<vipzrx> kk cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev netdev scanner vboxusers microchip
<alvin_rxg> vipzrx: 多麻烦，我都直接改 /etc/group 的。看哪个不爽就加哪个
<vipzrx> 还是没有
<onlylove> vipzrx: 你这个权限不对，肯定不能折腾优盘
<vipzrx> 什么意思
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你看下面评论，25买假劳力士损失不大，但是25W买来的还是假货
<vipzrx> $ sudo adduser kk storage
<vipzrx> Adding user `kk' to group `storage' ...
<vipzrx> Adding user kk to group storage
<vipzrx> Done.
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 渣渣
<vipzrx> 这样之后还是没在storage中
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 没人敢得罪能花 25w 买东西的人……
<onlylove> vipzrx: 意思是你的用户没有使用storage的权限
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你确定？
<wangli> mikecao,
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你买个房子，不止25W吧？请问开发商得罪你有啥后果？
<vipzrx> 我新建了storage组,也添加了kk进去,还不可以吗?
<mikecao> wangli, 壕
<wangli> mikecao, 你内部的irc名字是？
<onlylove> vipzrx: 你看看你都哪些group可以使用优盘吧
<adam_magic_pack> wangli: bcao
<adam_magic_pack> wangli: 人肉他
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 就是追究成本的问题。25块钱的东西你要追究，成本不止25块钱。25w的东西你要追究，成本“一般”不会高于……
<vipzrx> 怎么看
<mikecao> wangli, bcao
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, ...
<wangli> mikecao, 嗯，有好事儿找你
<mikecao> wangli, 啥事
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 你妈逼，你这讲的是另外一回事
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 都是买东西
<wangli> mikecao, 前台会ping你的
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 不是同一个东西…
<mikecao> wangli, 哥在和前台在聊天阿
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 总之，该卖你假的就卖你假的
 * adam_magic_pack 啧啧
<mikecao> wangli, 有前台，没好事
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 25W的假货，估计你也认不出
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 25块钱的劳力士和 25w的劳力士。 25w的房子和2500w的房子……
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 秀水街3000的假货一般人都认不出了
<wangli> mikecao, 不是我把你出卖的，是内部其他人
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 更不要说25W
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 大哥……说的东西不对啊。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 秀水街就是卖假表的地方
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 这年头高仿还少？看假的魔声耳机什么的
 * adam_magic_pack 笑
<alvin_rxg> 哎。。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 还有假茅台，假到需要看瓶子才知道
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 反正你那个没人得罪25W的人的结论是不成立的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 该赚钱就赚钱，骗一个是一个
 * O0XX èµ°
<alvin_rxg> 是呀是呀。然后呢？察觉是假货后呢？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 首先，你要有能力察觉
<alvin_rxg> 一个花 25块钱买劳力士的人，和一个花 25w买劳力士的人，谁会去维权？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 哪需要察觉能力啊。既然有25w买劳力士的能力，他何苦自己去研究手表的细节呢，跑去专柜给验证一下就行了。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 既然你都到专柜了，为何不去专柜买
<alvin_rxg> 对。为何呢？那为什么25块钱的人不去专柜呢？
<onlylove> 所以马云在瞎扯
<alvin_rxg> 也有部分道理。没有相应资源的人，为了撑门面，需要个看上去一样的东西
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我再来给你讲个东西，这个是劳力士，太贵，假设是电子产品，比方说一个耳机，店子里卖399，淘宝350，你会去店子里还是淘宝
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 声明，淘宝350可能是假货
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 看需求，如果当下就要，直接去店里。如果不着急，淘宝。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 如果淘宝给你假货嘞
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 看有没有发觉是家伙，如果是，就退货
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 还有，各种改版被刷了bios的显卡
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 零配件又是另一个问题了，本来就是散的。。。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 还记得天猫是咋回事么，天猫就是当初为了杜绝假货刷信誉啥的出来的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你搜同样的产品，天猫要比淘宝贵
<alvin_rxg> 我错过了 tmall 的时代
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 显卡这个怎么讲，你可以把它当零配件，也可以当整个产品
<mikecao> wangli, 求问哪位。。男的还是女的。。。
<wangli> mikecao, bugan
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 买来跑个评测？没概念
<wangli> mikecao,   bu gan shuo a
<alvin_rxg> wangli: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *E:cn]*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<alvin_rxg> 哎呀呀
<onlylove> bot有op是最可怕的事情
<alvin_rxg> 对
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 曾经你不在的时候把可怜的l5e踢的不成样子
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 因为……因为她的输入法坏了！
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 啊…
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我们一群人在想办法，她只能用拼音回复，然后……没有然后了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 再然后，她装windows去了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 那不然，不踢了。留着警告好了。
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 测试一下，6次拼音
<onlylove> ce shi di yi ci
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *KApBa*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<onlylove> ce shi di er ci
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5. reset in 900 sec.
<onlylove> ce shi di san ci
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: [自動] 第 3 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 3/5. reset in 900 sec.
<onlylove> ceshi di si ci
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: [自動] 第 4 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 4/5. reset in 900 sec.
<onlylove> ceshi di wu ci
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: [自動] 第 5 次警告！ 再一次警告將踢出頻道！ ONE more to be KICKED
<onlylove> ceshi zuihou yici
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<onlylove> ce shi di liu ci zai lai
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 你已经被踢出频道了，阿门
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 没有啊
<alvin_rxg> 就这样… 不真题了
<onlylove> 我想下900秒是多久……
<alvin_rxg> 15分钟
<onlylove> 15分钟的样子
<alvin_rxg> 5分钟好了。
<onlylove> 有谁知道3G网络怎么优化么……
<onlylove> 3G速度不稳，平时100K关键时刻几字节的速度……真的受不了
<onlylove> 收拾下准备下班过周末了
 * onlylove 下班
<mikecao> wangli, 说！
<wangli> mikecao, 是jim
<mikecao> wangli, OK
 * mikecao 会加
<wangli> mikecao, Jim Whitehurst
<wangli> mikecao, not jimmy
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马叔
<happyaron> palomino|working: 4k显示器推荐个呗，有朋友要买
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> dell新出那个?
<palomino|working> 不过还没上市
<happyaron> palomino|working: 现在能买到的
<palomino|working> 能买到的啊
<palomino|working> 预算多少啊
<happyaron> palomino|working: 8k以内吧
<palomino|working> 不知道dell up2414\q现在多少钱
<palomino|working> 貌似taobao上8k以内呢
<happyaron> palomino|working: 额要走jd这类的渠道
<palomino|working> jd价格坑爹啊
<happyaron> 大概要按那个参考的8k左右的
<palomino|working> 那不知道哪款了 happyaron
<palomino|working> 要么就买便宜的tn屏的
<palomino|working> 二三千块
<palomino|working> ips屏的只能等dell新出那个了
<palomino|working> 具体售价方面，24英寸版官方报价599.99美元，约合人民币3670元；27英寸版报价699.99美元，约合人民币4280元。
<happyaron> palomino|working: ips 屏还有啥的呢
<palomino|working> 别的。。。eizo发布了一个
<palomino|working> 比dell还贵
<happyaron> 哦
<palomino|working> hp也有，但我没注意过价格
<palomino|working> asus也有
<happyaron> 这两家是因为坑爹么
<palomino|working> asus挺坑的
<palomino|working> 怎么看都是等dell 27比较好。。
<happyaron> 那货要啥时候出啊
<palomino|working> 没提日子。。
<happyaron> 。。。
<palomino|working> 5k那个都还没上市呢
<palomino|working> 我还等着呢- -
<jzp113> 好卡
<jzp113> 下载速度太快　怎么系统就会卡
<palomino|working> 硬盘io跟不上了?
<happyaron> palomino|working: 4k屏幕用Radeon HD 7870 GHz能推动么
<palomino|working> 推动应该没问题，就是打游戏的时候别用4k分辨率...
<happyaron> o
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<jzp113> 可能是
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<jzp113>  硬盘io？
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<jzp113> 不知道硬盘转速多少啊
<jusss> roylez: 我24了还是处男
<jzp113> 哎　早知道换个ssd了
<palomino|working> 就算是万转的iops也没多少
<palomino|working> 跟ssd比...就是渣
<roylez> jusss: 放心，你到42也可能是
<palomino|working> ....太狠了 roylez
<jzp113> jusss 不怕
<jzp113> jusss 这是个看脸的社会
<jusss> what a pitt
<palomino|working> Brad Pitt!
<jiero> .
<jiero> 小米手环掉了
<jiero> 手环掉了哈~
<jiero> 小米个拉圾。
<happyaron> palomino|working: http://item.jd.com/1166493.html 这个有啥坑么
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 【AOCLV343HUPX】AOC LV343HUPX 34英寸超窄边框IPS广视角21:9多接口液晶显示器（黑/银色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<palomino|working> 21:9 O_o
<palomino|working> 带鱼屏。。
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 除了带鱼之外呢。
<palomino|working> 不知道
<happyaron> 哦好像尺寸太大了
<happyaron> 那位想要28寸上下的
<palomino|working> 要不买三星的那个28的
<palomino|working> 不过是tn屏
<happyaron> 型号？
<palomino|working> http://item.jd.com/1069802.html
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ 【三星U28D590D】三星（SAMSUNG）U28D590D 28英寸4K分辨率LED背光液晶显示器（1MS时间响应）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<sennn> 大家好呀
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  19:10
<happyaron> palomino|working: 为啥它这么便宜呢
<palomino|working> 因为是tn屏呀
<palomino|working> 而且其实也不算便宜了
<palomino|working> 别人家最便宜的看到过1999的
<happyaron> tn相比ips缺点在啥
<palomino|working> 色彩和可视角度差
<happyaron> 哦
<palomino|working> tn是6bit的
<palomino|working> 抖动到8bit
<happyaron> palomino|working: 那如果不追求4k，和apple那个cinnema display比哪个更值得买呢
<palomino|working> 苹果那个多钱啊
<palomino|working> 不如买dell的..
<palomino|working> 跟苹果那个同型号面板
<sennn> 在談啥?
<palomino|working> 三星这个我正在公司用 happyaron
<palomino|working> 还说得过去 happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 哦
<happyaron> palomino|working: 苹果那个7k的价钱吧
<palomino|working> 那太贵了吧
<happyaron> palomino|working: 2k分辨率，好像是28寸
<sennn> 鼠標手怎麼治?
<palomino|working> dell的4k可能
<palomino|working> ... sennn
<palomino|working> 尽量用人体工程学鼠标
<palomino|working> 另外，减少点使用时间。。
<sennn> 哈哈
<palomino|working> 天天用太久啥也不行啊- -
<sennn> 鼠標手 疼
<sennn> 腱鞘炎
<kandu> sennn: 用好鼠标，好垫，好姿势
<sennn> 好吧
<palomino|working> dell u2713hm,据说跟苹果cinema display是相同面板 happyaron
<happyaron> o
<palomino|working> 另外还有个u2713h,广色域的 happyaron
<palomino|working> 不过好像6000多
<palomino|working> 注意u2713hm有个坑！ happyaron
<palomino|working> hdmi口，只能上到1920x1080 happyaron
<palomino|working> 想上2560x1440得displayport或者dvi happyaron
<happyaron> 哦
<palomino|working> 我换了个新主板才发现中招了- - happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 这没关系，那显卡上三中口都有
<happyaron> 四种
<palomino|working> 独显就不怕了
<sennn> 華碩筆記本死難看,但賊好用
<palomino|working> 可怜我的集显...
<happyaron> 肯定独显了
<palomino|working> 华硕平底锅么
<palomino|working> 我觉得样子还行啊- -
<sennn> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<palomino|working> >_<
<jusss> roylez: 诅咒你永远结不了婚
<chongwish> palomino|working: 什么是华硕平底锅？
<happyaron> palomino|working: 那个u2713h，是不是按据说的标准要比苹果的好呢
<palomino|working> 华硕zenbook chongwish
<palomino|working> 那个表面，好像平底锅..
<jzp113> 必须要搞个ssd
<jzp113> 速度太慢了
<palomino|working> 不知道 happyaron
<palomino|working> 反正支持广色域 happyaron
<palomino|working> 但是看起来未必舒服
<sennn> 看中雷蛇筆記本了
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> 雷蛇。。
<sennn> 但貴了
<sennn> 14000左右
<kandu> jusss: 人家不是早结婚了么
<palomino|working> 好贵。。
<sennn> 我感覺 未來是android的天下
<sennn> 到android 7.0 筆記本都得用android
 * chongwish 不是说色狱比较好的是 美国神舟吗
<sennn> 什麼OSX 什麼的弱爆了
<jiero> palomino|working:  破马呀
<sennn> 買了個雷蛇 正品鼠標墊 95元
<jiero> palomino|working:  我怎么就找不到非独显的大屏笔记本呃
<palomino|working> 哦，对了，三星那个还有个问题是:不能装在支架上，背后没有安装孔 happyaron
<palomino|working> ... jiero
<jiero> happyaron:  真衰，真衰，我踢球竟然掉了小米手环
<palomino|working> 都大屏了
<palomino|working> 还不要独显呀
<happyaron> palomino|working: ...
<happyaron> jiero: 额
<palomino|working> 只能摆桌上 happyaron
<jiero> palomino|working: 独显干嘛，我玩的游戏都是CPU苦力
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 是一个叫"编译"的游戏么 jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 不是呀。
<jiero> palomino|working:  我玩游戏多数不怎么在意画面的。
<palomino|working> 大屏是多大呀 jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 17最好，15最小
<palomino|working> 17-_- 太大了
<jiero> palomino|working: 18也可
<palomino|working> 15的貌似还可以找找超极本
<jiero> palomino|working: 太贵
<palomino|working> 额...
<jiero> palomino|working:  买不起。
<jiero> palomino|working: 我是没收入一族
<sennn>  ubuntu14.04.1現在超級好用
<jiero> palomino|working: 算了， happyaron  我买了 jolla 的那个
<sennn> 好用嗎?
<sennn> jolla 我很想買的
<sennn> sailfishos?
<maplebeats> 我想买个电脑
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • e-veket衍生版（使用e17窗口管理器） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466204 一个叫冷月嫣然的网友在veket系统的基础上打包，使用e17窗口管理器 安装和使用和veket一样的 下载地址： 原来是电驴的下载连接： ed2k://|file|e-veket-5.29.iso|448182272 ... rah6kq44|/ 多个主题： ed2k://|file|e
<jusss> kandu: 人家不是早离婚了吗
<jiero> maplebeats:
<jiero> maplebeats:  呃。呃。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 赶紧的，你就需要最强的 Macbook Pro
<jiero> maplebeats: 只要 HK$20K
<sennn> mac pro!!!!!!!!
<maplebeats> jiero: 把我卖了吧
<maplebeats> 20K
<maplebeats> 把我卖了都买不起
<jiero> maplebeats  你是疯子吗？你工资就是每月 HK$10K吧
 * jiero 拖着 maplebeats 游街
<maplebeats> jiero: 没有啊
<maplebeats> jiero: 10K$HK才8000块吧。。
<jiero> maplebeats:  对呀，你个万元户
<jiero> maplebeats: 每月月光万元
<maplebeats> jiero: 怎么会月光
<maplebeats> 我还是存了点钱的
<jiero> maplebeats:  。。。不错，你这个脑袋不清楚胡扯的家伙。
<jiero> maplebeats:  赶紧交出存款的1/10给苹果换一个Macbook Pro
<maplebeats> jiero: 200块就能买pro了哇
<maplebeats> :D
<jiero> maplebeats: 麦胚呀，今天我竟然掉了小米手环，同时捡了一个足球。
<maplebeats> jiero: - -！跑不过你就是捡的
<jiero> maplebeats:  。。。难道说是抢的？
<jiero> maplebeats: 为啥 土豆和优酷还是分开的？
<maplebeats> jiero: 因为人家有钱
<maplebeats> 因为youku和tudou已经要倒了
<maplebeats> 这两家合并了居然被百度超了，简直逗B
<jiero> maplebeats:  知乎 真差劲呀。。。我问的问题都没人能回答。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 百度有啥？
<kandu> yunfan: 去你家过年可好?
<jzp113> iMadper, 积分要怎么增加啊
<onlylove> jzp113: 上传
<jzp113> 我现在上传才1g
<jzp113> onlylove, 我看看有什么作弊的方法
<maplebeats> jiero: 你问了什么
<onlylove> jzp113: 别作死
 * slucx 各位emacser
<jiero> maplebeats:  比如说为啥 可可不如咖啡流行
<onlylove> jzp113: 封了你的号不要紧，别牵连别人
<slucx> global-unset-key用过没？
<jzp113> onlylove, 那算了
<iMadper> jzp113: 今天早上跟你说怎么加积分了啊, 你看log去.
<iMadper> slucx: 用过.
<jiero> maplebeats:  为什么中国大众制作视频比较差？ 有没有人对自己想要的不在意 只是要消除不想要的？国内足球 特别是街头5人制足球 录像哪里找？
<slucx> 起作用？
<jzp113> iMadper, 好的
<iMadper> slucx: .
<iMadper> slucx: 当然有.
<iMadper> slucx: 这不废话嘛
<slucx> (global-unset-key "\C-c <C-down>")
<slucx> 这句不起作用
<slucx> tabbar的快捷键
<iMadper> slucx: 你期望的作用是啥?
<iMadper> slucx: 你确定可以这么写?
<iMadper> slucx: "\C-c <C-down>"  <-  这个用法真的没问题?
<slucx> 用法没问题啊
<slucx> 取消这个键绑定啊，执行过之后没取消掉
<iMadper> 我不知道有 <C-down> 这种写法
<slucx> C-c <C-down> runs the command tabbar-forward-group, which is an
<iMadper> 哦.
<slucx> It is bound to C-c <C-down>, C-c <up>.
<slucx> 我新绑定的生效了，解绑的不行
<iMadper> slucx: 如果没作用, 说明取消绑定之后, 这个按键才被绑定的?
<slucx> 不可能啊，我重新执行这句也一样
<maplebeats> 有没有什么便宜方便的linux主机
<iMadper> slucx: (global-unset-key (kbd "C-c <C-down>")) 不行是吗?
<iMadper> slucx: 执行一下这句
<onlylove> maplebeats: amazon不是有免费一年的么
<slucx> 你这跟我那是一样的
<TreeTop> maplebeats:  Digital Ocean  5$  512MB Xen VPS
<maplebeats> 哦，你们误会了
<maplebeats> 我说的是实体机
<slucx> iMadper: 你Unset一个你的快捷键试试
<iMadper> slucx: One important point to note is that you must surround function and navigation keys with < and >. Those keys include F-keys, arrow keys and home row keys, like so: <home>, <f8> and <down>. But if you want represent the key C-c p then write (kbd "C-c p").
<iMadper> slucx: 你试过刚才那个不行是嘛?
<onlylove> maplebeats: dell？
<slucx> 不行的
<maplebeats> 500块以下的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我想不出有啥好机器了
<iMadper> (global-unset-key (kbd "<f9>"))
<iMadper> slucx: 我这里可以.
<maplebeats> 我的龙芯坏了:(
<iMadper> slucx: 没问题.
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你自己买树莓去吧
<maplebeats> 坑爹，不想修
<onlylove> maplebeats: 或者8089d
<maplebeats> 好麻烦哦，有没有直接装好系统让我用的
<iMadper> slucx: 我的f9是mu4e, 现在用不了了
<slucx> iMadper: 嗯，这种的可以
<iMadper> maplebeats: 所以, 还是你的keycode写的不对吧
<slucx> (global-unset-key "\C-c <C-down>")
<slucx> (global-set-key (kbd "C-c <up>") 'tabbar-forward-group)
<maplebeats> 没有错啊
<maplebeats> linux主机
<maplebeats> 难道实体机不是么
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我有个dell的thin client
<iMadper> maplebeats: arm的.
<iMadper> maplebeats: 应该不贵. 现在在跑ubuntu
<jiero> maplebeats: 买个平板？
<jiero> maplebeats: 从深圳收二手台式机很多
<jiero> maplebeats:  http://2.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2007.1000337.18.2.kToSyA&id=42014565336 这种
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ G1620CPU H61平台 HTPC小电脑主机 - 淘宝二手 价格:¥500.00
<iMadper> maplebeats: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.4YF4AQ&id=41975661850&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ DELL WYSE R90LW CPU 1G/ 2G闪盘/1G内存 WES 瘦户客机909541-02L-淘宝网 价格:480.00
<iMadper> 我擦, 这个比我的那个还要差好多...
<slucx> 要这干嘛？
<jiero> iMadper:  卖二手的商家啊都贵
<iMadper> jiero: 是嘛?
<jiero> iMadper:  以我的对比来说 - ebay 上买的价格和taobao商家卖的价格差挺大的~
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 没怎么上过ebay
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的vps在哪里
<iMadper> imtxc: 动静.
<iMadper> imtxc: 东京
<iMadper> imtxc: 就是, 很热的那个地方
<jiero> iMadper:  在中国，完全不能搞拍卖，搞了拍卖也没人帮你 ---最终经常是起价卖出。。。
<imtxc> 我靠，do 有东京的？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是, dream.jp
<alvin_rxg> Title: ユビキタスプロバイダ DTI: 料金は大手最安値帯 2回連続No1評価獲得 (@ dream.jp)
<imtxc> iMadper: 速度怎么样，价格怎么样
<iMadper> imtxc: 给你ping一下	27.120.84.6
<iMadper> imtxc: 速度杠杠的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 屌
<imtxc> iMadper: 这货价格怎么样
<kandu> iMadper: 都是日文，看不懂啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 500日元一个月左右吧
<imtxc> 日元完全没有概念啊
<iMadper> kandu: 配合google翻译....
<imtxc> 500日元是多少人仔
<iMadper> imtxc: 不到30块钱一个月.
<imtxc> 啥配置 iMadper
<iMadper> imtxc: 比do略便宜.
<kandu> iMadper: 我把 linode 机房换日本了
<kandu> iMadper: 用着还行
<imtxc> iMadper: 给我开个测试帐号？
<iMadper> imtxc: 4 cpu, 8g内存
<imtxc> iMadper: 我擦，这么高配置？
<imtxc> iMadper: 带宽有限制不？
<iMadper> imtxc: 没限制.
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过是hdd, 不是ssd
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过我用不到ssd. 毕竟我只是翻墙而已.
<jiero> iMadper:  吃了肠粉。。。也就那样了。。。不如西北的面食好吃。
<iMadper> jiero: 银记?
<jiero> iMadper:  随便路边两个摊子吃的。
<jiero> iMadper: 深圳没有
<iMadper> 哦.
<jiero> iMadper: 很多广州有的，深圳就没，感觉这里不像广东 ---
<iMadper> jiero: 那不好吃正常啊, 简单的东西想做好吃很难的
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 类似, 拉面, 各家区别很大
<jiero> iMadper:  是呀。不过配料基本是统一味道了。。。
 * jiero 今天喝酒了- 有些晕晕的。。。
<onlylove> 逗比
<jiero> onlylove:  我确实是呢。现在这把年纪还学什么射门。
 * jiero 终于掌握了以前不用的凌空抽射和跑动抽射
<jiero> 看到训练年轻人，比不上年轻的时候的我们，哈。
 * imtxc 卖力气去 .. 各位安啊
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 我看到adam房补成功了，他有多乐呀？
<iMadper> jiero: 是嘛? 我不知道啊
<jiero> iMadper:  房补 1655 元呀。
<iMadper> jiero: 我不知道.
<jiero> iMadper: ) 看当会买什么庆祝
<onlylove> iMadper: imtxc 卖力气？这个点？
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥?
<iMadper> kandu: linode是很好的啊
<iMadper> kandu: 不过贵啊, 10刀一个月?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你看log啊
<onlylove> iMadper: [22:08]	imtxc	卖力气去 .. 各位安啊
<iMadper> 哦...
<iMadper> onlylove: 他去跟自己妹子ppp去啊.
<kandu> iMadper: 嗯。前段时间很多 linode 日本 ip 不通，放美国的
<iMadper> kandu: 那是因为光纤出问题了
<iMadper> kandu: 现在应该都好了
<kandu> iMadper: 哦。以前很不错的 ramhost 现在似乎每天下午开始到凌晨都不好用
<kandu> iMadper: 我用 linode 日本去访问它也是卡得半死
<iMadper> kandu: 昂... 我没用过.
<iMadper> kandu: 我现在只有do 和 dream.jp
<alvin_rxg> Title: ユビキタスプロバイダ DTI: 料金は大手最安値帯 2回連続No1評価獲得 (@ dream.jp)
<kandu> iMadper: 下次翻译着买个试试
<iMadper> kandu: 给你试试看? 没有linode好, 差很多, 价格也便宜
<jusss> imtxc: : 北京男科那个医院技术实力强？
<kandu> iMadper: thx 我自己试好了
<iMadper> kandu: :-)
<kandu> iMadper: 骚扰客服能用英语不 dream 那个
<iMadper> 不知道诶, 没试过
<jusss> kandu: i3 2370M,4G内存，archlinux,虚拟个win7卡不卡
<jusss> kandu: vbox vm xen kvm哪个虚拟好
<kandu> jusss: 不知道
<onlylove> kandu: 其实我关心的是那些翻进来的，他们怎么和客服沟通
<kandu> onlylove: 乱码
<kandu> onlylove: 重发试试?
<onlylove> kandu: 其实我关心的是那些翻进来的，他们怎么和客服沟通
<onlylove> kandu: 怎么会乱码
<kandu> onlylove: 「翻进来的」是什么？
<onlylove> kandu: 翻 GFW咯
<onlylove> kandu: 那些爬进来看优酷的
<kandu> onlylove: 哦，这应该没问题吧。中国全国的学生几乎都学英语
<kandu> onlylove: 日本就学文言，美国更没要求。我们才会碰到问题么
<iMadper> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=41980677958&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1102527394:N:%CA%D6%BB%FA:1f01f71028fef958626a740e6d5f62fa&ali_trackid=1_1f01f71028fef958626a740e6d5f62fa&spm=a230r.1.0.0.fiDeZM   <-  看的我都想买了
<kves> iMadper: ⇪ 联保 5.3寸超薄安卓智能八核大屏手机数码八核双卡双待移动4G/3G-淘宝网 价格:320.00 - 560.00
<onlylove> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rMeIc6YRAADxDEvmfMoAALrSAKIXxEAAPEk247.jpg 超萌的表情,萌死人不偿命哦！
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • GNOME alt+tab失效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466206 ubuntu14.04 通过软件中心安装了 gnome 启动后，进入 gnome(compiz) 桌面，alt+tab 没有效果，win+tab, alt+esc 等快捷键都没有用 另外询问下，gnome 怎么没有多个桌面？ 有没有什么好点的配置教程，能让效果更绚一点。 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 bwilling — 2014-11-21 22:56
<onlylove> 今天有人发了份中文版的selenium手册，一群人激动的像啥似的，不就是把官方文档翻译了下么……
<TreeTop> onlylove: 等了许久的雷锋终于翻译了文档 :P
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<wlemuel> @^
<gebjgd> ofan, 最近如何
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-22
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • DELL1427笔记本联网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466207 直接安装在dell1427笔记本上的ubuntu kylin 14.04 LTS,有线只能固定IP上网。可能安装系统的时候没有联网，导致没有无线网卡驱动，所以现在也不能连WIFI。希望有大神能帮我一把，在此先行谢过了！以下
<^k^>  ─> 是我参照这里类似的问题所执行的指令（粗体），希望能够有用。 evanchan@evanchan-Inspiron-1427:~$ uname -r 3.13.0- …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 14 试用和安装后的wifi网卡驱动不一,不能上网怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466218 用USB安装Ubuntu，试用的情况这样的： 1.可以在附加驱动里找到正确的驱动，应用后可以正常联网 Screenshot from 2014-11-21 20_32_33.png 2.查看的相应的kernel driver in use：
<^k^>  ─> wl Screenshot from 2014-11-21 20_27_26.png 但是安装之后，这个wl没啦。不能上网了。 1。附加驱动里面啥也没有 Screen …
<^k^> 新 Mint • 如何安装ati显卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466219 昨天安装双系统成功，xp+mint17,mint界面非常适合我。输入法之类和网页播放器自己已经着手搞定，就是在官方下载了个ATI驱动无从下手，我的显卡型号是HD2600。在网上搜索都是过去的文章，没有就近针对linuxMint16-17的ATI驱动的
<^k^>  ─> 安装帖子。有了解的或是成功安装的高手提供一些方法就好了，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jianqiao000 — 20 …
<^k^> 新 Mint • mint17在Grub引导界面无法使用方向键 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466220 开机启动进到grub引导选择界面后无法使用方向键切换linux和Xp，不知道到底是何原因。知道原因的高手帮忙解决一下好了，以前安装其他版本的linux从未发生过类似情况。帮个忙谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> jianqiao000 — 2014-11-22 9:42
<jusss> 刚装完vbox已启动就报警告，擦
<ptbsare> join #linuxba
<jusss> 都12天，擦
<jusss> 不批早点告诉我呀，到现在了还尼玛是服务受理中
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 用了cairo-dock之后桌面只剩一个了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466221 如题 怎么调都不行 各位大大怎么解决啊:em06 统计信息: 发表于 由 flyopo — 2014-11-22 10:48
<jusss> http://www.hualongxiang.com/simple/?t8898094.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 笑死人了，居然办了张买菜卡！|理财学院-化龙巷
<jusss> 算了，下次换工作时把工行销了
<jusss> 等12天了一个征信的电话都没有
<jusss> 为啥vbox总有那么多的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<chongwish> jusss: 什么问题
<fazhou> 有人用过cordova么？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 制作镜像的时候总是蓝屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466222 制作镜像的时候总是蓝屏，用vnc，刚显示windows，然后就蓝屏，然后重启，还是蓝屏。用的驱动是virtio-win-1.1.16.vfd、virtio-win-0.1-59.iso，系统winserver2008。跪求大神指点，如何破蓝屏 别人之前测试过，偶尔也出
<jusss> chongwish: Qt WARNING: libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
<jiero> yunfan:  壕，有没有买 jolla 平板？
<jiero> imtxc:  现在我的问题是，我要是买了 jolla 平板，明年我不在国内怎么办
<microcai> 看到我进来了没? 是不是  ipv6  地址的 ?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 是阿，菜菜子
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 各地风貌 : 到了北京,知道自己官小； 到了东北,知道自己胆小； 到了上海,知道自己穿得不好； 到了深圳,知道自己钱少； 到了海南,知道自己身体不好。 
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 周末干点什么呢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2r2iIN89nAAB-2KU_BfgAALrUANzhsEAAH7w449.jpg 那位大姐是太痴迷,还是话筒真的很好吃
<croner> 吃了一片羊肉
<croner> 又喝了一口果汁
<croner> 绝对生活很惬意
<croner> 觉得
<croner> 觉得有奔头
<croner> 就用ubuntu
<croner> liuhangbin: 聊天
<jiero> 生命好浪费。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu下获取命令源码的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466223 我在ubuntu下获取hexdump的源码使用下面命令，结果出现了一个无法验证的消息，最后源码无法下载。 下面是命令： Code: liking@vm9:~$ which hexdump /usr/bin/hexdump liking@vm9:~$ dpkg -S /usr/bin/hexdump bsdmainutils: /usr/b
<^k^>  ─> in/hexdump liking@vm9:~$ sudo apt-get source -d "bsdmainutils" 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 …
<imtxc> jiero: 那是啥平板
<imtxc> 早啊 iMadper
<imtxc> jiero: 没听过
<KAO> 早啊
<jiero> imtxc:  从nokia 分出来搞开源的成立了公司叫 jolla ，是开发wayland移动的公司
<chongwish> jiero: 有 salifish os 的平板了？
<jiero> imtxc iMadper 刚才我突然意识到我果然不反感深色皮肤的女孩
<jiero> chongwish:  现在预订，明年5月发货
<chongwish> jiero: 这么久……
<jiero> chongwish: 人家没有钱
<jiero> chongwish: 也不隐瞒
<chongwish> jiero: 你又知道人家没有钱……
<jiero> chongwish: 相对其他大厂来说
<happyaron> jiero: 买a7 ii吧
<happyaron> imtxc: ^^
<jiero> happyaron: 你买个送我吧
<happyaron> jiero: 买不起
<jiero> happyaron: 买了送给我，我就专门拍你的生活
<happyaron> jiero: 不需要
<happyaron> jiero: 你找个妹子拍去吧
<jiero> happyaron: 不像你呀，没有妹子喜欢我
<happyaron> jiero: 也没有妹子喜欢我呀
<jiero> happyaron:  joker
<happyaron> jiero: no kidding
<gebjgd> ofan 被抓取拍毛片了？
<gebjgd> 好久不见他了  估计被黑女人弄到精尽人亡了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04 64位系统安装32位兼容包出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466224 ia32-libs 从13.10之后安装不了，在网上查说 sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0:i386 安装libgtk2.0-0:i386，但是我执行这个命令出现下面的问题，我要如何解决？？？求大神指点 Reading package lists... Done Building dep
<^k^>  ─> endency tree Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situ …
<guoyunhebrave> 前几天刚在slush 2014展上见过Jolla演示平板
<guoyunhebrave> 放在玻璃箱子里，不能动手玩
<guoyunhebrave> Jolla手机也趁机降价100欧元，正在考虑购入一台。。。
<gebjgd> guoyunhebrave, 那东西有什么用
<guoyunhebrave> 好玩
<guoyunhebrave> 可能我已经对我的Nexus 5厌倦了，Android Lollipop也不好玩，想尝试点新东西
<gebjgd> guoyunhebrave, 去用bb
<gebjgd> guoyunhebrave, 应用都不在  用什么
<guoyunhebrave> 对我来说只要能发邮件，有浏览器就行了。。。
<gebjgd> guoyunhebrave, 那你买个nokia就够了
<guoyunhebrave> 已经有诺基亚了。。。
<guoyunhebrave> 501
<jiero> gebjgd:  不是说 jolla 可以用 android 程序么
<ShaMoon> lwqq怎么让好友上线时不会弹个提示出来啊?
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04 能直接访问ipv6的网站嘛？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466225 在12.04的时候我好像配置过一次ipv6的设置，当时应该是能上ipv6的网站，前些日子直接升级到14.04. 最近由于系统有问题，重装过2次. 在直接升级和最近一次重装之间的时间，可以正常访
<^k^>  ─> 问ipv6的网站。 但是现在不能访问Ipv6了。 我现在搞不清是我配置过12.04的原因才能让我上Ipv6的网站，还是 …
<gebjgd> jiero, 你决定的？
<jiero> gebjgd:  你决定的？
<gebjgd> jiero, 我决定的你的菊花开裂
<jiero> gebjgd:  。你的菊花早裂过无数次了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<iMadper> jiero: 早.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我家能看1080p的youtube啊, 我的vps
<iMadper> imtxc: 内核态有个建议的l2tp, 貌似挺有意思的
<guoyunhebrave> jiero: 我在赫尔辛基商场里试用的Jolla可以运行Firefox，Whatsapp，Facebook，Twitter，Spotify的Android版
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 最近视屏播放老有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466226 gnome mplayer 视频暂时后就死了 强制退出后 mplayer还在后台运行 vlc 打开视频 默认最大窗口 修改视频比例 也不行 14.10 一点都不好用 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2014-11-22 16:32
<guoyunhebrave> 但是运行Android程序的时候，全手势操作就不行了
<guoyunhebrave> 和Android一样只能靠底部的三个虚拟按键
<jiero> iMadper: 早。
<roylez_> yunfan: 你会 erlang ？
<jiero> guoyunhebrave:  当然。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> N53SN 的 BIOS 固件好久没有更新了，，
<fazhou> woho
<CyrusYzGTt> 恩、
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 吱一声 : 语文课,老师叫起一昏睡同学回答问题,该同学迷迷糊糊啥也说不出.老师无奈地说:"你会不会呀?不会也吱一声啊!"该同学:"吱."老师汗下.
<zwindl> 测试
<^k^> zwindl:点点点.  17:57
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  18:17
<jusss> kandu: tcl 这门语言只有一种数据类型，太喜欢了
<jusss> kandu: 还有别的语言只有一种数据类型的吗
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 使用nvidia GTX800M以上的看过来！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466228 新电脑为了nvidia的破驱动折腾了一天，nvidia你大爷的。 我电脑是GTX850M（GM107）+Intel，对于800M以上的显卡来说，14.04安装源里的nvidia-driver-331是不支持的。 对于上述显卡，千万不要手贱去官网下载run文
<^k^>  ─> 件执行，楼主表示死的很惨 。这个驱动会损坏intel的驱动（opengl有关的），如果你要做死，一定先看看nvid …
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 关于笔记本中的Dual boot type http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466229 刚入手的笔记本，使用U盘以UEFI安装正常。但是无法引导，只能从bios里的boot from file选项手动启动。 进bios一看：除了legecy和UEFI，还有一种叫Dual Boot Type。默认就是这个。。由于我硬盘没有3T以上，就换
<^k^>  ─> 成legecy了。 目前正常引导了。但是谁知道Dual boot type是个啥东西？ 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wgj — 2014- …
<strongnju> 谁能教我在Linux下CodeBlocks怎么调试程序
<strongnju> 提示说：warning: GDB: Failed to set controlling terminal: 不允许的操作
<ShaMoon> SuperTuxkart最后一扇门怎么打开啊?
<imtxc> iMadper: 1080p, 好屌的速度
<imtxc> happyaron: 你买个送我我当你妹子的私人摄影师啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 你用的啥？ ss？ 还是vpn，还是你们自制的
<iMadper> imtxc: 自制的啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 昨天刚修了一个bug, 今天用了一天, 特别稳定.
<imtxc> iMadper: 这也不能怪我的vps，NND 我看搜狐视频，也看不了 1080p
<iMadper> lol~
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃的vps的 cpu 主频多少？
<iMadper> model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           L5630  @ 2.13GHz
<imtxc> cpu MHz         : 1333.312
<imtxc> cpu Mhz 呢？
<imtxc> 有没有 200 ....
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 步行例外 : 有位旅客向旅店的老板指出,从车站到旅店得花一个小时,他愤愤地说:"而你们的广告明明写着从车站到旅店只需10分钟。"旅店老板说:"是啊,不过这广告是专为开车的人而写的。"
<iMadper> imtxc: 426
<iMadper> imtxc: 应该是自动降频吧?
<iMadper> ==
<iMadper> 怎么跟我上次看不一样了?
<iMadper> imtxc: 诶, 现在变成8cpu, 1g内存了...
<imtxc> iMadper: 昨天查了查
<imtxc> iMadper: 这家vps， 20 cpu 都有
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 随机给是嘛?
<imtxc> 两位数的频率都有....
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<imtxc> 貌似有 20 * 80MHz 的....
<imtxc> 据说编译一个 nginx 也就个把小时？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没试过, nginx正常编译时间应该是多少啊?
<iMadper> imtxc: http://vps.sakura.ad.jp/  这家据说效果比linode还好
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ VPS（仮想専用サーバ）のさくらインターネット
<imtxc> iMadper: 我没编译过 nginx 来着，我看买了 20 * 80 那哥们说的
<iMadper> imtxc: 我觉得, 一个小时的话, nginx差不多啊
<iMadper> imtxc: c++?
<onlylove> sakura据说贵啊
<imtxc> 你想换成一个核的，丫还不给换
<imtxc> onlylove: 你也来了
<imtxc> 934円
<imtxc> 月
<imtxc> 这相当与10刀左右了吧
<iMadper> imtxc: sakura比linode略便宜
<imtxc> 昂,linode 土豪
<iMadper> imtxc: do还是最便宜的选择
<onlylove> 看一群土豪讨论我用不到的东西
<imtxc> 恩
<imtxc> onlylove: 这东西？ 算土豪用的？
<imtxc> onlylove: 10刀用一年
<imtxc> onlylove: 还能找人分摊个 5刀
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在do的机房反而变少了...
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd, 不知道为啥.
<onlylove> imtxc: 可是我用不到啊
<imtxc> iMadper: do 现如今生意做大了吧
<iMadper> imtxc: archlinux也去掉换成coreos了
<iMadper> imtxc: 是啊, 中国区用do的人太多了
<iMadper> imtxc: do的岗位招聘也很诱人啊
<imtxc> 让羊毛闹的吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 羊毛很不错啊.
<imtxc> 现在我的do账户都不敢续费，去年用paypal 薅羊毛给封过号
<iMadper> imtxc: 续费没问题啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的那个paypal账户估计进黑名单了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的do, 黑五羊毛 + 推荐了 cherrot + 学生羊毛
<iMadper> imtxc: 用信用卡啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 值不值?~
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，来吧来吧，我推荐你
<imtxc> iMadper: 你丫赚大发了
<iMadper> imtxc: 那是自然.
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在邀请别人的话，也等到黑五比较合适吧
<iMadper> imtxc: pack里面还有bitnami
<onlylove> imtxc: 除了上推，还有啥用处，我又没有推
<iMadper> imtxc: 那就不知道了, 去年黑五之前, do还是个小公司, 必须做个大活动. 今年do已经不需要推广了吧?
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过do真是良心公司, 各个活动都是给良心优惠. 50刀  +  100刀
<imtxc> onlylove: google play 装软件啦，google 搜番号啦
 * jusss 正在给zte装谷歌商店
<jusss> 尼玛国产机都是阉割品
<lainme> 上推不用vps，irc连testing.bitlbee.org
<iMadper> lainme: 赞.
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.rbvps.com/222.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ ABLENET:能网VPS（1.5G）测试报告 | 日本VPS@yqf.me
<onlylove> lainme: 那样我又少了一个被买VPS的理由
<onlylove> imtxc: 番号啥的……百度一样
<xeirrr> Hi. 各位能否在firefox里面添加附加组件？
<iMadper> add-ons? 能
<onlylove> iMadper: 现在么，前几天CDN被干了
<xeirrr> iMadper, 我这里不行: Error code: sec_error_ocsp_old_response)
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂, 现在可以.
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Grub2 重复的引导菜单，一个识别双显卡，一个不识别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466232 最近刚装了Fedora 20，昨天yum update了一下，升级内核到3.17.3，好像grub2也升级了。 结果grub的启动菜单项多了一个，名字上完全一样： WP_20141122_18_22_11_Pro.jpg 而且选第一个的话，系统
<^k^>  ─> 会识别到两个显卡（笔记本，核显和GT610M独显双显卡）： 2.png 而选第二个启动项则只能检测到一个显卡： …
<iMadper> xeirrr: 哦.
<iMadper> 等我装个youtube hd plus试试看
<iMadper> onlylove: 速度不快, 但是可以.
<xeirrr> 能够加载出add-ons manager这个网页，但是，再次深入点击，.........
<imtxc> iMadper: 现如今vps都得跑分了？
<iMadper> xeirrr: 哦, 我也遇到了, 我只能在manager里面安装.
<iMadper> 偶擦, 果然点出去不行了
<xeirrr> iMadper, :(
<lainme> imtxc: http://serverbear.com/compare/vps
<iMadper> xeirrr: 刚才我忘了关翻墙了
<iMadper> xeirrr: 开了翻墙随便装
<^k^> lainme: ⇪ VPS Web Hosting Plans | Compare & Filter Before You Buy
<onlylove> xeirrr: mozilla用的cdn服务被墙了
<xeirrr> iMadper, 求工具 ;)
<onlylove> xeirrr: 自己想办法吧
<iMadper> xeirrr: https://github.com/hamo/fwall/
<^k^> ⇪ t: hamo/fwall · GitHub
<xeirrr> onlylove & iMadper 我用vpn试试
<imtxc> 刚kk刷出来的那是个 grub 的问题么，话说我的 grub 里面到现在还不知道咋把我的win7给加进去
<imtxc> 我都忘记了是装在哪个硬盘上面的了
<iMadper> imtxc: os-prober 然后重新自动生成grub.cfg就会有你得vin7
<iMadper> win7
<xeirrr> lol, vpn勉强起作用
<imtxc> iMadper: os prober 是个啥
<xeirrr> ntfs-3g
<imtxc> iMadper: 好像真是唉？
<imtxc> /dev/sda1@/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi:Windows Boot Manager:Windows:efi
<iMadper> imtxc: 当然了, 这是我大arch的wiki上面写的
<imtxc> iMadper: 然后就好了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂.
<imtxc> 这个命令会自动写gurb？
<iMadper> imtxc: On BIOS systems, you may want to install os-prober, which detects other operating systems installed on your machine and adds entries for them into grub.cfg. If installed, it will be executed when running grub-mkconfig. See #Dual-booting for advanced configuration.
<iMadper> imtxc: 他是执行 grub-mkconfig的时候被调用的
<imtxc> 那我以前执行过 grub-mkconfig 啊
<imtxc> 为嘛没给我生成
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以, 你要重新执行一次啊, 你之前执行的时候没安装os-prober吧?
<imtxc> 重启去
<iMadper> imtxc: 别
<iMadper> imtxc: 你先看看有没有添加成功啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 瞎扯
<imtxc> iMadper: 还是没有啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 反正我以前用啊, 没问题啊
<imtxc> 有一行 win7 的，好像是我以前加进去的？忘了
<iMadper> imtxc: 一行....
<imtxc> 我是说 grub 里面的一行
<imtxc> 不是配置文件
<iMadper> imtxc: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#Dual-booting   你看里面有个 windows installed in uefi-gpt mode menu entry
<imtxc>   No volume groups found
<imtxc> /dev/sda1@/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi:Windows Boot Manager:Windows:efi
<imtxc> 看这样，确实找到 win 了啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 刚才那个, 特别简单, 照做就是了
<imtxc> 这次对了
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚才执行的 grub.conf 里面不知道为什么没有吧 30_os-prober 里面的加进去
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不知道啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我只会最简单的查wiki, 出问题了, 我一概不会
<iMadper> imtxc: 我有点儿忍不住想要开写了
<imtxc> 写啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 写个ruby项目
<imtxc> oo
<imtxc> 这么快啊
<imtxc> 我再去重启下
<iMadper> imtxc: https://www.edx.org/course/uc-berkeleyx/uc-berkeleyx-cs169-1x-engineering-3811
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Engineering Software as a Service | edX (@ edx.org)
<imtxc> iMadper: 好了
<imtxc> 话说要玩重启，还得 ssd
<iMadper> imtxc: 是啊.
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.rbvps.com/300.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ ServersMan@VPS:dream.jp最低配512M_VPS测评 | 日本VPS@yqf.me
<xeirrr> 对了，goagent在你们那里还能用吗？
<imtxc> goagent 这玩意我就没用成功过
<imtxc> iMadper: 这种不看
<iMadper> xeirrr: 好多年之前用过.
<imtxc> cpu MHz : 106.257
<xeirrr> greatfire之前我还能用呢，
<imtxc> 又是N个核拿来吓唬人的
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦看错了，说的就是 dream.jp 啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: ユビキタスプロバイダ DTI: 料金は大手最安値帯 2回連続No1評価獲得 (@ dream.jp)
<imtxc> 我以为是又一家呢
<xeirrr> 貌似现在翻墙就得付费了，openVPN,,,死了
<imtxc> 谁告诉你openvpn死了
<iMadper> imtxc: http://ping.chinaz.com/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 多个地点Ping服务器 - 站长工具
<imtxc> 你这是危言耸听
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，站长站的这工具还不错
<iMadper> xeirrr: 你呀你, 太年轻了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我ping了我的主机. 不是很理想啊
<imtxc> 对了，一直有个问题，你们能不能通顺的读 ssh 这三个字母 cc iMadper onlylove
<iMadper> imtxc: 非常可以啊
<imtxc> 马蛋
<iMadper> imtxc: 微信+我, 我给你语音发过去
<imtxc> 我完全读不出来，我擦
<imtxc> iMadper: 号码多少
<xeirrr> iMadper, 唉....每次强了就换，最后还是被强
<iMadper> xeirrr: 约 imtxc 出来暴打一顿啊. 凡是被墙, 就找 imtxc 出气, 绝对没有冤假错案
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的vps在chinaz的ping下面简直弱爆了啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 一堆红
<imtxc> iMadper: 看着挺喜庆啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 是啊, 跟我的没得比啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 国外, 红色是跌, 绿色才是涨
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，HK 也是这样
<xeirrr> iMadper, lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 加你了
<imtxc> 我读 ssh 要么读 sh， 要么 ssssssh
<imtxc> s 个数不等
<imtxc> 就是读不出来 ssh
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 这是脑瘫吧...
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.rbvps.com/222.html  这个真心好啊
<xeirrr> imtxc, 粤语读不出ssh?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ ABLENET:能网VPS（1.5G）测试报告 | 日本VPS@yqf.me
<imtxc> 不知道啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 马蛋，乃的声音完全不是我预测的啊
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 这么贵
<xeirrr> iMadper, 大叔是80后？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我还没开始看价钱
<iMadper> xeirrr: 可能我比你年轻
<xeirrr> iMadper, 我是90后，，，，
<iMadper> imtxc: nnd, 458鬼子币
<iMadper> imtxc: 比我的还便宜.
<iMadper> xeirrr: 同
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的这个ping起来倒是不错
<iMadper> imtxc: 还是kvm的!
<iMadper> imtxc: 还能用ubuntu!
<iMadper> imtxc: 最关键的, 有英文页面!
<iMadper> imtxc:  Unlimited Transfer  不限流量!
<imtxc> ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 艾斯艾斯诶吃？
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<Chaos`Eternal> 问一个C的问题，我有一个 function pointer, fp, 然后有一个arg_list , fp指向的函数可能是有一个参数、两个参数、三个参数的
<Chaos`Eternal> arg_list也可能是相应的，一个，两个，三个
<happyaron> imtxc: 第一没妹子，第二就算有专职摄影也只能是我。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 问的是，怎么调用
<imtxc> iMadper: 速度不错唉
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞.
<imtxc> happyaron: 你俩互动的时候，总得有人拍
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过我还是看不了 720
<iMadper> Chaos`Eternal: 放结构体里面, 统一传入结构体指针.
<happyaron> imtxc: 延时摄影
<onlylove> imtxc: 定时快门
<Chaos`Eternal> iMadper, 我的意思是， fp 指向的东西不是我定义的
<Chaos`Eternal> 可能是某个libc的库什么的
<iMadper> Chaos`Eternal: 哦, 那我不知道了...
<imtxc> iMadper: 改天我网速好点了再试试
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂, 你会openwrt多播不?
<Chaos`Eternal> 相当于在scheme 里面 (apply fp arg-list)
<iMadper> imtxc: 多拨
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-ORhEE9VVg&list=PLFgquLnL59alCl_2TQvOiD5Vgm1hCaGSI
<imtxc> iMadper: 这首不错
<imtxc> iMadper: 不会啊，多拨我一直以为是个传说
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<iMadper> imtxc: 我现在只能看720p...
<iMadper> imtxc: 晚上不行啊...
<onlylove> iMadper: 多拨改变不了延迟大吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 知道了， 要用ffi_call
<imtxc> iMadper: 貌似有 multiwan 的模块
<iMadper> imtxc: 不会啊...
<imtxc> 等等啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 改不了, 我只是希望我爸妈看在线视频的时候, 不要干扰我. 给他们独享20mb, 我自己独享20mb
<iMadper> imtxc: 我看了wiki了, 可惜我没有网络知识啊, 完全不懂
<iMadper> imtxc: https://www.edx.org/course/uc-berkeleyx/uc-berkeleyx-cs169-1x-engineering-3811#.VHCCDFnLtiU  来玩这个吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 不对不对，我理解错了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你说的是单线的多拨，我想成了多wan了....
<iMadper> imtxc: multiwan不是用来multidial的吧?
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂.
<jusss`> iMadper: 来个google服务安装包 android
<onlylove> 这是踢飞了？怎么还没回来
<iMadper> 乱要东西, nnnd, 不会自己下载
<iMadper> imtxc: 我找到了个do同级别, 但是有日本机房的
<iMadper> imtxc: vultr.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* SSD VPS Servers, Cloud Servers and Cloud Hosting by Vultr - VULTR.com (@ vultr.com)
<imtxc> iMadper: 价格咋样
<iMadper> imtxc: 同级别啊
<imtxc> 5 刀的这个硬盘比do小吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 流量也少, 但是胜在机房速度好啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 只是用来跑fwall, 肯定够
<imtxc> 没有优惠码吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 没, 注册送5刀...
<iMadper> imtxc: 免费一个月而已.
<imtxc> 注册一个试试速度
<onlylove> NND firefox突然崩了
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在装ubuntu
<imtxc> 那个版本靠谱
<imtxc> 12.04 还是 14.04
<iMadper> imtxc: 都不靠谱
<iMadper> imtxc: 你本机装啊?
<iMadper> imtxc: 还是vps?
<imtxc> iMadper: 就这个vps上啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦. 1404啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 你刚发的这个
<imtxc> iMadper: x86_64?
<iMadper> imtxc: centos7要求有点儿高
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂.
<iMadper> imtxc: 弄好了给我试试速度
<iMadper> imtxc: 你弄个fwall开开吧, 然后我多个服务器, 哪个快用哪个~ lol~
<onlylove> imtxc: 为啥要ubuntu，debian不是更好点
<imtxc> 马蛋
<imtxc> 不充钱不给玩
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~ 是咩?
<imtxc> 昂，送5刀，但是不激活也用不了
<iMadper> onlylove: 很多新工具, 直接不关心debian死活, 只给ubuntu下的ppa..
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~ 用paypal激活?
<imtxc> iMadper: 那又得浪费5刀
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • dconf-editor 里面能否删除一些键值 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466235 我发现 没有删除的选项 例如 我要删除 apps.indicators.chinaweather 这个配置 不知道如何删除 统计信息: 发表于 由 bcsflilong — 2014-11-22 21:34
<imtxc> iMadper: 173.199.82.214
<imtxc> iMadper: 丫提供的测试ip
<imtxc> iMadper: ping 起来很靠谱的样子？
<imtxc> 我 chinaz 的那个ping 测试，挺多两位数的
<iMadper> imtxc: 靠谱!
<iMadper> imtxc: 也不是特别号...
<iMadper> imtxc: 感觉跟我那个一个级别
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，不过人是 kvm 还是 ssd
<imtxc> 关键丫咋这么多数据中心？
<iMadper> imtxc: 这倒是.
<imtxc> 玩的挺大啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 各地租用当地的云服务商啊
<imtxc> 比 do 的数据中心还多的样子
<iMadper> imtxc: linode的都是租用的
<iLucky> 最近firefox老是无故没有响应，怎么解决？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • apt-get install nvidia-331启动到load glx就卡住黑屏了，咋办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466236 不知哪出了问题，以前能用的，现在升级内核要 --reinstall ,有谁还有这问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuiv — 2014-11-22 21:41
<imtxc> iMadper: 没事，看这路数，这货是个完全学 do 的主
<imtxc> iLucky: 到时候黑五送钱，它也得紧跟了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我觉得也是.
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是do用的是ruby + golang
<iMadper> imtxc: 这货用的php, 明显比格不够啊
<imtxc> 这倒是
<imtxc> 不过不让免费试用，这个不够大气
<iLucky> imtxc: 黑五是收钱的
<iMadper> imtxc: do也不行吧?
<imtxc> 当时 do 可是让免费直接玩的 iMadper
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 好像是
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚开始的时候，有个免费玩几天的
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过do没日本啊
<imtxc> 那貌似是我第一次听到 ssd 的 vps
<iMadper> imtxc: 我觉得, 日本/hk 必须有一个.
<iMadper> imtxc: 别的都不行
<imtxc> iMadper: 日本线路速度貌似没有太大的优势吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 优势好大的好伐
<imtxc> 地理上近说明不了问题啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 光缆直达日本啊
<imtxc> 我再去拉一下看有人入伙不
<imtxc> 然后分摊一下成本....
<imtxc> 马蛋，祖国人民要上网还得多出这么个成本
<Freebuilder> 我在改代码，把面相对象的代码改成非面向对象的，好痛苦
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 反过来更痛苦
<iMadper> imtxc: 不用吧, 有个选项是link only啊...
<iMadper> imtxc: 不需要付费, 直接就能试用吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 弄个1410吧
<imtxc> 啥
<imtxc> 我再仔细看看
<imtxc> Your servers are almost ready to start installing - Please link a payment method!
<iMadper> imtxc: link的时候有个选项是 link only, 不充钱的
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦，明白你的意思了
<imtxc> 关键问题是, link 之后，丫给不给你激活。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: https://www.vultr.com/benchmarks/
<iMadper> imtxc: 谁知道啊
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Instant Cloud Server Deployment Features and Performance - VULTR.com
<iMadper> imtxc: 这是do的强力竞争对手啊
<imtxc> 恩
<imtxc> 不过还是没有学会 do 玩命送钱的架势
<imtxc> iMadper: 话说 do 真是良心企业，让我用国内买个100M空间的钱也用上了VPS， 这在解放前想都不敢想
<imtxc> 那时候买100M的空间都得100元
<iMadper> imtxc: 空间, 都不靠谱.
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 要说, 还是日本机房的线路靠谱
<gfrog> iMadper: imtxc 早
<iMadper> gfrog: 早, 蛙蛙
<kandu> gfrog: 牛蛙好
<gfrog> kandu: 嘛？
<kandu> gfrog: 很牛的蛙蛙
<iMadper> imtxc: 我发现伯克利的那个老师, 讲ruby讲的挺好的
<iMadper> kandu: 大湿.
<kandu> iMadper: 你更湿
<iMadper> kandu: 好羞射
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃在哪个时区呐
<jiero> iMadper kandu 大师们
<gfrog> kandu: 大湿
<gfrog> imtxc: UTC+8
<imtxc> kandu: 大湿
<CyrusYzGTt> 都谈gaoji
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  cy
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ lj
<jiero> imtxc:  我的美元在银行卡里，不是信用卡，是不是很难从美国买东西？
<CyrusYzGTt> 银联
 * jiero 最近有发疯
<imtxc> jiero: 我又没去过美立坚，你跟我问
<jiero> imtxc 网购呀。
<jiero> imtxc:  账户里的美元应该能直接买吧
<jiero> imt
<jiero> imtxc:  真的呀，在黄昏拍照片会更漂亮。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 才发现。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  23:42
<jusss> onlylove: 今天给手机刷了次机
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉一下子变的很好用了
<jusss> onlylove: 还装上了google的那一堆服务
<favorpie> 有人在么？
<^k^> favorpie:点点点.  23:47
<wzssyqa> favorpie: hi
<favorpie> hi,
<^k^> favorpie:点点点.  23:47
<favorpie> the first time to use irssi...
<favorpie> hehe,
<wzssyqa> 我也是刚开始试试配irssi
<wzssyqa> 终于可以自动登录了
<jusss> wzssyqa: 自动？
<wzssyqa> jusss: 以前全是手动连了，手动join
<jusss> wzssyqa: 改配置文件就可以，或者直接在配置文件里加join
<wzssyqa> jusss: 以前懒
<wzssyqa> jusss: 现在懒得自己受不了了
<wzssyqa> jusss: 发现还是配上比较好
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> 今天刷了机装了谷歌服务
<jusss> 感觉手机比以前好用多了
<wzssyqa> 刷不了机很忧伤
<jusss> 为啥
<jusss> wp？
<wzssyqa> jusss: 华为的
<jusss> wzssyqa: 华为不是官方解锁吗
<jusss> 我的一个破zte一个更山寨的ktouch
<jusss> 都能刷机
<jusss> ktouch竟然还有cm包
<jusss> 睡觉 晚安
<jiero>  wzssyqa  我想刷机 -
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 华为为毛刷不了
<jiero> onlylove: 红米能刷成什么
<onlylove> jiero: 黑米
 * jiero 的手机超级重呀。
<gebjgd> jiero, 砖
<jiero> onlylove: 好计划。
<jiero> gebjgd: 不如转结实，真没用的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 最近干嘛呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆的肚子有动静了么
#ubuntu-cn 2014-11-23
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • unbuntu 的gnome 现在越来越差劲了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466238 自从1104开始使用gnonme 开始，现在变得越来越恶心了，占用系统资源多不说，还很难用 最受不了的就是左侧的那个栏，真的是恶心中的恶心 统计信息: 发表于 由 hackshel — 2014-11-23 0:14
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWGfGIWAsVAAAvdFUEdX4AAMY2gJlpK4AAC-M596.jpg 看到这个后~怎么突然一身冷汗呢???、我昨天的种子~~有被封了~~不晓得这图片中的会不会来查水表。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7562.html 狗阻部队 :     令官要侦察兵查明前方有没有可以供部队通过的桥梁。   侦察兵查明情况后回来报告:"有座桥可供坦克部队和炮兵部队通过,但不能供步兵通过。" 司令官发火了:"胡说八道！ " 侦察兵:"绝对不是！因为桥上坐着一条
<^k^>  ─> 大狗！ "
<ashui> hi
<^k^> ashui:点点点.  10:05
<jusss> alvin_rxg: s-off bootloader recovery 这三啥关系？ android
<Lavande> 八哥在不？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2q8yIJLhBAADJ_SNh4QcAALrRQLSh5AAAMoV734.jpg 劳动人民最光荣啊
<jiero> Lavande: 干嘛姐控。
<Lavande> jiero: 本来想问问gimp和印刷的问题的。。。
<jiero> Lavande:  看你的印刷软件选择。
<imtxc> http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/304309
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ BlackBerry 黑莓 Passport 手机 $499.99（约￥3230）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<jiero> Lavande:  你用大印刷机了？
<jiero> Lavande: 有钱呀
<Lavande> jiero: 我只会用gimp画点简单的图。。。然后发现印刷好多名堂，淘宝的价格都按A4纸算的，我打算设计个A5的传单。。
<Lavande> jiero: 怎么可能- -1
<Lavande> jiero: 开了个小店，打算发传单。。。
<jiero> Lavande: 笨蛋。。。低于4万元的桌面印刷机器输入都是RGB的
<jiero> Lavande: 不信你去看说明书
<Lavande> jiero: 奇怪。。。馊了两个卖家，说都要CMYK
<Lavande> 不太懂，正在gimp里找有没有CMYK颜色。。。
<jiero> Lavande: 好吧，那就用CMYK
<jiero> Lavande: 画图 Krita 支持 CMYK 模式
<Lavande> jiero: krita装了但是不会用= =!
<jiero> Lavande: 学呗。。。
<jiero> Lavande: 反正不用7天
<Lavande> jiero: 太花时间了，还是给商家做吧……现在小店的体力活脑力活全是自己做，分身乏术！
<jiero> Lavande: GIMP不行的，只能导出，如果CMYK模式，你自己看打印机介绍好了
<Lavande> jiero: 能到处就可以了嘛，我先画，画好了导出给印刷厂
<jiero> Lavande: 乱套了。印刷厂？
<Lavande> jiero: 对啊，好多印刷厂在淘宝上做生意，一搜就有了
<Lavande> jiero: 是不是理解错了？
<jiero> Lavande: 你丫说清楚。
<Lavande> jiero: 我知道哪里出问题了！
<Lavande> jiero: 我是开了个卖吃喝的小店，打算找印刷的给我印点传单……估计你看成了我开了个印刷店。。。。
<jiero> Lavande:  用GIMP？
<jiero> Lavande: 你还不如用 LibreOffice。。。
<jiero> 直接出 CMYK
<Lavande> jiero: 不会吧。。。。那个draw貌似挺简陋的，虽然我不会用
<jiero> Lavande:  这种东西，一般都是 矢量就够了。 inkscape / scribus /libreoffice draw
<jiero> Lavande: 国内流行全PS，就有流行全GIMP顶么。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 鄙人最大槽点，鼠标漂移解决了没？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466239 ubuntu其他方面问题还是不大，我换了几个ubuntu版本，最终实在忍受不了鼠标，太飘了，自动加速。 统计信息: 发表于 由 92bbyl — 2014-11-23 11:29
 * sunjun 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 路标 : 一司机大雾天晚上迷了路,隐隐约约看见路边有一个路标,就把车停了下来。 可是雾太大,怎么也看不见上面写的什么字,于是决定爬上去看看。 终于爬上去,看清了上面的字:油漆未干。
<jiero> iMadper:  人生真是奇特呀。
 * jiero 现在觉得挺放松了。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWG_SIbU-8AACIPHG8xjkAAMY3wPkuaUAAIhU478.jpg 分享图片
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:31:23 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.4p265 (2014-10-27 revision 48166) [i686-linux] 
<jusss>  test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  14:46
<abc-phone> jusss, 泥嚎
<jusss> alvin_rxg: cwm只有个别机型的recovery跟cm一样
<jusss> abc-phone: 你好
<jusss> abc-phone: 什么时候请我吃饭呀
<jusss> abc-phone: 我现在在解放广场这，苏宁生活广场
<abc-phone> jusss, 。。。
<abc-phone> 我在家。。
<abc-phone> 我三点多出发去学校
<abc-phone> jusss, 解放广场那的烤山药味道不错
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 谁有ibus-fbterm,墙外的帮忙转一个到百度网盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466242 github sourforge都没有，googlecode访问不了 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuiv — 2014-11-23 14:52
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<fazhou> 配置环境变量的时候
<fazhou> export JAVA_CMD="/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/bin/java"
<fazhou> JAVA_CMD=“” 加不加引号都没关系么？
<imtxc> iMadper: 话说乃的网络多拨可以获取到俩ip？
<fazhou> ..
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWIDCIeZSTAACMNeV5KUAAAMY6wGxdCEAAIxN534.jpg 好兄弟才能走到最后！
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 光屁屁美女你见过几个? : 餐厅苍蝇对厕所苍蝇说:"你整天追腥逐臭,我整天吃香喝辣,过来吧！ " 厕所苍蝇:"道不同不相为谋,吃在好有啥用,光屁屁美女你见过几个?"
<onlylove> 恶趣味！
<onlylove> 强烈建议把K踢掉
<imtxc> onlylove: oo
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 矢量图画大画小都一样吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466245 本来在gimp里新建了600×400的画幅，画了几个路径，后来导出svg，再用inkspace编辑 画好之后发现600×400太大了，我要用这张图的时候基本是要缩小一倍的 所以很疑惑，既然矢量图可以随便放
<^k^>  ─> 大缩小，那么我画一个300×200的图和一个600×400的图，有区别吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lavande — 2014-11-23 16 …
<onlylove> imtxc: ??
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是打个招呼
<onlylove> imtxc: ..
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于日志文件的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466246 最近学习日志文件方面的内容，书上说有个syslog的配置文件:/etc/syslog.conf,但是在我的/etc目录下却没有那个文件，这是怎么回事呢？我用的是Ubuntu Kylin 14.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-11-23 16:49
<mao_> ubuntu  今天更新完 super键展开的界面变成了半截了。。。。
<mao_> 大家的都是这样吗？
<gebjgd> mao_ 不用unity
<mao_> gebjgd,   好的，我是ubuntu的默认设置，不想再折腾了。  可今天的更新把我郁闷了，呵呵
<gebjgd> mao_ 从来不用默认配置
<gebjgd> mao_ 从来不碰unity
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 请问sudo update grub 命令是否改变了文件引导位置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466247 我安装的是Windows 7和ubuntu双系统，先安装的Windows 接着安装ubuntu ，并将ubuntu 的引导项放在/boot分区，接着进入Windows 使用easybcd添加了ubuntu的引导项。今天我电脑因为安装一个软件的原
<^k^>  ─> 因，导致Windows引导界面丢失，只能进入ubuntu 。因此我在ubuntu里面 使用sudo update grub 命令，这样变成了ubuntu …
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 搞毛?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 啊，我刚才在用skype打电话，然后一想看看能不能搜到你
<imtxc> 然后还真有
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我上头只有我妈, 妹子和口语外教
<imtxc> 然后居然打周末的把频道第二壕当当喊上来了，罪过啊
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 那就不加
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 直接拨, 不用加
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我就是随便那么一搜
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: :)
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: skype 不加也能拨通？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: en
<imtxc> 咦，有妹子了？ adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 妹子又不是女朋友
<imtxc> 恩恩，名分不重要，理解
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 昨天发好人卡发到一半, 今天争取发完
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 你大周末的呆电脑前搞毛啊
<imtxc> 学 happyaron , freeflying 出去把妹啊
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 刚编译了个firmware的包
<imtxc> ....
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你...个啥?
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 手贱开了下公司邮箱, 看到intel的wireless maintainer给我发了封邮件, 就顺手处理了下
<imtxc> 居然工作
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 分分钟搞定了, 我是特别受不了有todo的人
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 温拿啊
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: todo不消掉不舒服斯基
 * imtxc 寻找一个靠谱的 GTD 工具到现在还躺在我的 todo list 里面呢
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 手机上用any.do, 电脑上有个纯文本
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 咋同步？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 不同步
<imtxc> any.do 的启动动画太长了，受不鸟
<alvin_rxg> Title: Any.do (@ any.do)
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 手机上都是杂事儿, 买啤酒牛奶啥的
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: dropbox里有个todo的纯文档记录工作和自己正经的todo
<imtxc> 咦，这个分类思路好
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: any.do可以用google tasks和一个chrome插件同步
<imtxc> 那比如各种账单你会记到pc还似乎 手机
<imtxc> 恩，是，我就是受不了丫的启动，要两三秒
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我就一个信用卡账号...发工资第二天就是还款日
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 转账还款存余额宝是发工资那天的标准流程
<imtxc> 好吧
 * imtxc 吃点啥去呢
<freeflying> imtxc: 这才几点啊
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋周日居然在线啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 快六点了, 猴总在哪个时区呢?
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: imtxc 他skype骚扰我, 我上来问问是啥事儿
<imtxc> lol
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 乃居然用skype啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 我的罪过啊，下午6点不正好是饭点么
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 用来免费打会议电话
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 安卓手机 运行 Ubuntu 总是出现错误 高手来一下吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466248 我的 运行就提示 checksum failed the image is corrupted 怎么回事啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 csx521 — 2014-11-23 17:57
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 大家最近都怎么上QQ的呢？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466249 如题 QQ又更新了，但是更新不成功，不更新又无法使用！！！ 有弄好的朋友麽？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 821478424 — 2014-11-23 18:00
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • [求助]请教能够让屏幕水平翻转显示的办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466250 最近在校园电视台提示字幕用的电脑上安装了debian，intel集成显卡，系统自带开源显示驱动。投射字幕时，需要将屏幕水平翻转，才能看到正确的图像。 翻遍了网上能找到的资料，绝大部分
<^k^>  ─> 都讲的是如何旋转屏幕，用到的软件是xrandr: xrandr -o 0 #默认 xrandr -o 1 #左旋90度 xrandr -o 2 #旋转180度 xrandr -o …
<onecee> 请问一下(notice) onecee is not a registered nickname.是个啥意思
<hoxily> onecea: freenode提醒你可以注册这个nickname
<chunyang> onecee: 没有注册的 nickname，有些 channel 不能发言
<oncence> 请问怎么注册irc
<sennn> 大家好
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  19:42
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • chmsee不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466252 我下载了一个chm文档，需要打开的时候，想起来安装chmsee。这个东西，过去用过，还是不错的。 但是，我现在不能在软件源里找到了，它失踪了 chmsee被ubuntu软件源剔除了，这可是在ubuntu下最轻量对中文
<^k^>  ─> 支持最好的chm阅读器啊！ kchmviewer需要安装一大堆kde依赖，烦死个人！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不会多拨啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 装 kmod-macvlan 了木有
<iMadper> imtxc: 装了
<imtxc> iMadper: ip link add link eth0 vth1 type macvlan
<imtxc> iMadper: 不一定是 eth0 啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 你现在拨号用的哪个网卡
<imtxc> 然后 ip link set vth1 up 一下下
<iMadper> imtxc: 这么简单? 我试试看啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 昂，然后你就在luci 页面的接口里面添加一个 pppoe 的新接口
<imtxc> iMadper: 把这个 vth1 选进去
<imtxc> 先看看能不能拨上号嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 等下, 没有这个包啊
<imtxc> 没有update 吧
<iMadper> 哦...
<iMadper> 对, 我之前reset过了
<imtxc> 恩啊
<imtxc> 装了这货得重启
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 那我重启一下
<iMadper`> imtxc: 怎么看用的是哪个口啊?
<imtxc> iMadper`: ip a
<imtxc> iMadper`: 看看你的公网ip 在哪个口上面呗
<iMadper`> imtxc: 只有ifconfig
<imtxc> iMadper`: 装 ip
<iMadper`> imtxc: ip是哪个包?
<imtxc> 就 ip 啊
<iMadper`> imtxc: 我去, 每次都要update一下啊
<imtxc> 对。。。。
<iMadper`> imtxc: 我看看
<imtxc> 重启了就得 update
<tryit> iMadper`, imtxc 折腾啥呢俩人
<iMadper`> imtxc: 在 pppoe-wan 下面...
<imtxc> iMadper`: 贴出来看看呗
<iMadper`> 正在
<iMadper`> imtxc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9195150/
<iMadper`> tryit: 在折腾路由器
<iMadper`> imtxc: eth0.1 eth0.2都是什么鬼?
<imtxc> 都是 eth0 的别名嘛
<imtxc> ip link add link eth0 vth1 type macvlan iMadper`
<iMadper`> imtxc: ok
<imtxc> ip link set vth1 up
<iMadper`> imtxc: 也做了
<imtxc> up 之后去页面上的 网络-接口里面新建一个接口
<imtxc> 协议选 pppoe， 下面勾这个 vth1
<iMadper`> imtxc: 好!
<tryit> iMadper`, 等工作不忙了，考个ccna玩一玩，普及下网络知识……
<tryit> iMadper`, 我
<iMadper`> tryit: 我也需要, 不过我找 imtxc 问就够了
<iMadper`> imtxc: 拨不上去
<imtxc> iMadper`: 获取不到ip？
<imtxc> 还是嘛错误
<tryit> iMadper`, 高手在民间……
<iMadper`> imtxc: 获取不到ip
<imtxc> iMadper`: 高级设置里面，不要选默认网关那个，防火墙设置里面，点 wan 那一组
<iMadper`> imtxc: 点了
<imtxc> 咦，那是你的ips不支持多拨？
<iMadper`> imtxc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9195194/
<iMadper`> imtxc: 我的wan用的是eth0.2
<iMadper`> imtxc: eth0是 ethernet switch
<iMadper`> imtxc: 所以不对吧?
<imtxc> 只有 0 啊
<imtxc> 难不成我的想法不对？
<imtxc> iMadper`: 0.2 跟 0 是一个物理口
<iMadper> imtxc: 貌似搞定了
<iMadper> ip link add link eth0.2 vth1 type macvlan
<imtxc> iMadper: 有 ip 了？
<imtxc> 贴出来看看？
<iMadper> imtxc: 刚才有了, 稍等
<imtxc> 好
<jiero> iMadper imtxc 今天去活动太伤了呀，说都不止恋爱一次了吧。
 * jiero 恋爱记录为0
<iMadper> imtxc: 刚才明明可以的啊, 现在又没了, 刚才两个不同的ip的...
<imtxc> jiero: …………………………………………………………………………
<imtxc> jiero: 做死
<jiero> imtxc: 啥？
<iMadper`> ..
<iMadper`> imtxc: 搞定了
<iMadper`> imtxc: 等我截图
<imtxc> iMadper`: 昂
<imtxc> 不过你咋一直掉线呢
<iMadper`> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/324437
<iMadper`> imtxc: 刚才活的一个ip之后, 突然就重连一下irc...
<imtxc> iMadper`: ping 1.2.4.8 -I vth1 试试？
<imtxc> 不对，是 -I pppoe-dial2
<iMadper`> PING 1.2.4.8 (1.2.4.8): 56 data bytes
<iMadper`> 64 bytes from 1.2.4.8: seq=0 ttl=60 time=2.491 ms
<iMadper`> 64 bytes from 1.2.4.8: seq=1 ttl=60 time=2.315 ms
<iMadper`>  
<iMadper`> imtxc: 赞.
<iMadper`> imtxc: wan也能ping通
<imtxc> iMadper`: 然后你的需求，加一条源地址的策略路由就好
<iMadper`> imtxc: 昂, 赞!
<imtxc> echo "200 wan1" >> /etc/iproute2/rt_tables
<iMadper`> imtxc: 现在默认是dial2
<iMadper`> imtxc: 这句话什么意思?
<imtxc> iMadper`: 新建一个叫做 wan1 的路由表
<imtxc> ip route add defaule dev pppoe-wan table wan1
<imtxc> 这句是让给你新建的 wan1 的路由表指定从地一个pppoe 走
<iMadper`> imtxc: 明白了
<imtxc> ip rule add from 192.168.1.xx table wan1  这句让你局域网里面的 1.xx 的机器走 wan1 这张表，就是从 pppoe-wan 出去
<iMadper`> imtxc: 赞美老司机!
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 别高兴太早，你先弄两台机器分别策略路由不同的线路出去
<imtxc> 看看两个的下载速度能不能叠加再高兴
<iMadper`> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> 200 wan1 这个，然后来个 201 wan2
<imtxc> wan2 的网关走 pppoe-dial2
<imtxc> 看起来丫是掉线了
<imtxc> 貌似多拨不稳定？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是, 我把自己的电脑放到那个路由表里面, 然后自己换了个ip, 于是irc重连了
<imtxc> 记得在 openwrt 上 ip route flush cache 刷一下路由表缓存
<iMadper> 噩梦
<iMadper> 恩
<iMadper> imtxc: 不叠加啊...
<imtxc> 有没有是路由弄错了
<imtxc> 俩走一条路了
<imtxc> traceroute 看看
<iMadper> imtxc: 另外一个是iphone, 没办法traceroute
<imtxc> ip rule 贴了看看
<iMadper> ~ % ip rule
<iMadper> 0:      from all lookup local
<iMadper> 32766:  from all lookup main
<iMadper> 32767:  from all lookup default
<imtxc> 昂，不对啊
<imtxc> 为吗没有呢
<imtxc> ip rule add from 192.168.1.xx table wan1 没有执行？
<iMadper> imtxc: 执行了啊
<imtxc> 没出错？
<iMadper> imtxc: 没出错, 而且, 我现在traceroute, 走的确实是pppoe-wan的ip了
<imtxc> 不可能吧。。。
<imtxc> 这没有 ip rule 咋走的
<imtxc> ip route list table wan1 看看
<imtxc> ip route list table wan2 看看
<imtxc> 这俩看看对不
<iMadper> root@OpenWrt:~# ip rule
<iMadper> 0:      from all lookup local
<iMadper> 32765:  from 192.168.1.133 lookup wan1
<iMadper> 32766:  from all lookup main
<iMadper> 32767:  from all lookup default
<iMadper> imtxc: nn, 刚才的在我本机执行的...
<imtxc> 恩，这就对了嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 这回对了
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是, 速度没叠加啊
<imtxc> 还得另一条啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 另一条是啥?
<imtxc> from 另一台机器让走 wan2
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<imtxc> 等等
<iMadper> imtxc: 另外一个, 不是默认走别的嘛?
<imtxc> 其实有一条就够了，但是有可能是 wan1 就是默认路由？
<imtxc> ip route show
<iMadper> imtxc: default via 106.37.112.1 dev pppoe-dial2  proto static
<imtxc> 我已经弄混你的 1 跟 2 了...
<iMadper> imtxc: 一共两个, pppoe-wan 和 pppoe-dial2
<imtxc> 新的成了默认网管了？
<iMadper> imtxc: dial2是新的默认网关
<imtxc> ip route list table wan1
<imtxc> 是啥
<iMadper> imtxc: default dev pppoe-wan  scope link
<imtxc> 这就对了啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 是对了啊, 我的笔记本的外网ip是一个, 手机的是另外一个
<imtxc> wan1 从这里走，其他的从 dial2 走
<imtxc> 笔记本换别的ip traceroute 看看，如果是正确的从默认路由走的话
<imtxc> 就说明你的线路上面速度有上线
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的是光纤啊, 为啥会有上线
<iMadper> imtxc: 我这才20mb的速度啊
<imtxc> iMadper: isp 给你设置的啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 不开心啊
<imtxc> traceroute 要是正确，说明设置至少是对的 lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 是对的
<imtxc> 辣就没辙啦
<imtxc> 也有可能是它给你的pppoe账户限速了
<imtxc> 既然没用，这几条配置重启就自己没了
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.. 应该是没用
<iMadper> http://www.speedtest.cn/ip/124.126.190.166/-7DENEbBhWk3jXpSpfjCGA
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 124.126.190.166 的网速测试报告 - SpeedTest.cn
<imtxc> iMadper: 20m 的能下载 4996?
<iMadper> imtxc: 不能啊
<imtxc> 那你这个截图啥情况
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道啊
<imtxc> 再拨一个看看丫能不能到 6×××
<iMadper> imtxc: 好
<iMadper> imtxc: 拨不动了...
<iMadper> imtxc: 获取不了ip了
<abc_> 测试
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  21:17
<iMadper> imtxc: 能获取, 但是速度不提升了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教无法安装ndiswrapper-1.59 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466255 新买的无线网卡没有驱动 这个软件怎么都装不上错误不会弄求指教 make -C utils make[1]: Entering directory '/home/shaodon24/ndiswrapper-1.59/utils' make[1]: Nothing to be done for 'all'. make[1]: Leaving directory '/home/shaodon
<^k^>  ─> 24/ndiswrapper-1.59/utils' make -C driver make[1]: Entering directory '/home/shaodon24/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver' make -C /usr/src/linux-header …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请教一个有关Pidgin的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466256 我在是有Pidgin的时候遇到一个这个问题： 我通过http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC@Pidgin教程用Pidgin注册IRC的时候误将注册的邮件给删除了，请问我该怎么办藏能重新用我的账号注册谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wh
<^k^>  ─> ywf001 — 2014-11-23 21:25
<iMadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/357823
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ audio-technica 铁三角 AD900x 开放式耳机 11750日元_日本亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<wowowo1> 请问一下Pidgin经常提示我用了别的名字是怎么回事(notice) wowowo1 is not a registered nickname.
<wowowo1> 我注册的是wowowo
<imtxc> 刚吃东西去了
<imtxc> iMadper: 那就看起来真是限速了
<imtxc> 买不起啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我要学点儿网络知识了啊, 有啥靠谱的教程没?
<imtxc> iMadper: 貌似。。。 没有？
<iMadper> imtxc: 没有.....
<imtxc> iMadper: 你就熟悉几个工具 ip ss 还有 iptables 呗
<jiero> 拿到了 windows rt 的 surface 平板，还行呀
<jiero> 1200元。
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 也对.
<iMadper> imtxc: 还是看不了4k, 卡的不行  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTcNtgA6gHs
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ wrong number of arguments (0 for 1..2)
<imtxc> ip 跟 ss 都参数好长，每个参数的意思搞明白了，也就妥啦
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: ss是啥?
<imtxc> iMadper: 代替 netstat 的玩意儿
<imtxc> ip 是代替以前的 ifconfig 和 route 的
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<iMadper> imtxc: ip 我知道, ss我不知道
<iMadper> imtxc: 弄一下ip先
<imtxc> 恩
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在想找个能白天晚上看youtube 1080p流畅的vps.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<tryit> 刚测试了一下aol.com.......           aiku.me/show/20438321
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<freeflying> iMadper: imtxc 其实ubuntu做的确实方便
<freeflying> 换用debian这两天感觉很麻烦
<iMadper> freeflying: 怎么突然蹦出来这句了
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, 我用过一次, 受不了, 就换成suse了.. 后来觉得还不好用, 就arch了
<freeflying> 连手机插上,mtp支持海牙自己安装
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩
<imtxc> iMadper: .. 话说有个问题，你的那个代理，用 google 自动就跑到 google.com.jp 了
<iMadper> imtxc: 是诶
<iMadper> imtxc: google.com/ncr 啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ www.google.com *FROM* google.com)
<freeflying> imtxc: 他服务器在日本啊
<freeflying> iMadper: ncr是啥
<iMadper> freeflying: google全球站? 我也不确定
<imtxc> 赞
<iMadper> no country redirect  == NCR
<iMadper> imtxc: 当然了.
<iMadper> NCR == 脑残人
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的这个速度还不错
<iMadper> imtxc: http://attachment.imp3.net/forum/201408/31/051646yiprdlgqcweqh3dj.jpg  播放器是啥?
<iMadper> imtxc: 当然了!
<iMadper> imtxc: 貌似是AK120II ... ...
<imtxc> 看播放器的样子
<imtxc> 不是韩国货就是日本货
<iMadper>  70%的人是木耳 60%的人是金耳朵 为啥多了 30%呢  这些人其实是木耳却在装金耳朵！  哈哈哈
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 估计这个比例是 99% 吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 说不好, 之前有个测试的网站 , 我舍友能区分很细微的失真的, 我就不行
<imtxc> 随便弄几个玄之又玄的词汇，网测评文章里面一写， 五毛钱拿到走人
<jusss> twitter instagram whatsapp k9mail andchat 还有什么我没安装的呢？
<iMadper> imtxc: 之前那个网站是, 两个一样的音频, 一个有失真, 一个没有, 然后失真度越来越小, 让你判断哪个是失真的, 我到后面纯猜了
<imtxc> 这种声音放100% 估计大家都能听出来吧
<imtxc> 128 和 320 的差距
<iMadper> imtxc: 不行. 真不行...
<iMadper> imtxc: 128和320我随便能听出来啊
<jusss> iMadper: 金耳朵
<imtxc> 对啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是, 那个测试到了后面, 真的听不出来了
<imtxc> 然后论坛里面那些人，是一定要听出来 320 和 320.0001 的主
<jusss> 我就能听出来wma和ape
<iMadper> imtxc: 那些人用随身播放器, 能听出南孚和金霸王的区别
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没开玩笑, 他们上次讨论碳性电池和碱性电池的区别....
<imtxc> 蛇精病啊都是
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃的邀请inbox邀请我还没机会用
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.chiphell.com/data/attachment/forum/201403/13/094050dbz3vpbzcvxevjpj.png
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ image/png
<imtxc> +86 区人商店里面不提供
<imtxc> 这是定制的？ iMadper
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂.
<iMadper> imtxc: 看上去不错
<imtxc> 都开始关注定制了啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 关注好多年了啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 当时我的tf15坏了线, 我就想直接改成耳膜
<imtxc> .. 这种得大约多少钱？ 5k
<imtxc> ?
<iMadper> imtxc: 3k起步吧
<imtxc> 哦啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 淘宝好多帮你改耳膜的小店啊
<imtxc> 倒不是太夸张的价格
<imtxc> 比起k3k3
<iMadper> imtxc: 你提供个耳机, 然后去西门子助听器的店做个倒模, 然后一起寄过去, 人家帮你弄个寄回来
<imtxc> iMadper: 人正经厂家改壳子肯定得调音的吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 是啊.
<imtxc> 光换壳，拿回来还能听么
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.66.KypzgG&id=24272756576&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 公模 E5C UM 535 TF10 ES3 UE900 W4R 定制耳机 入耳 耳塞 改模-淘宝网 价格:500.00 - 1000.00
<iMadper> imtxc: 能啊, 好多人tf15改了.
<iMadper> imtxc: tf15是ue历史上最好的非定制了... 可惜我的坏了之后换了ue900
<imtxc> tf 就不是给亚洲人听的吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂...
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<imtxc> iMadper: 趟床上用笔记本的设备有啥推荐
<abc_> jusss, 请我吃饭
<iMadper> imtxc: ipad
<iMadper> imtxc: 没有好装备
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 都tm不好用
<imtxc> iMadper: air 真是太贵了
<imtxc> air2
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的床就不是硬的, 怎么保证上面的桌子稳固? 用笔记本晃来晃去的...
<abc_> imtxc, Google glass适合你
<iMadper> imtxc: 黑五买3
<jusss> abc_: 你请我
<imtxc> iMadper: 能便宜？
<iMadper> imtxc: 黑五买air2
<iMadper> imtxc: 399刀
<iMadper> imtxc: 百思买
<abc_> jusss, 大叔。。乃好意思吗。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过 16g没用了.
<jusss> abc_: 好意思
<abc_> ^m^
<imtxc> iMadper: 还可以啊
<abc_> jusss, o_O
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过， ios 里面的一个 ssh 客户端，为嘛要买118
<imtxc> 卖
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<abc_> jusss,  。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 估计不好实现吧? lol~
<jusss> imtxc: 这是在逼你去用免费的adroid
<imtxc> 不知道，反正那天搜到了俩，都贵得吓人
<iMadper> imtxc: 或者里面用了开源代码了? 然后冒着违法的风险在卖软件, 风险大了, 收益自然应该高一些嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: nokia的n1看上去很诱人啊
<imtxc> n1 是啥
<imtxc> pad？
<iMadper> imtxc: 对啊
<imtxc> 又没得卖
<imtxc> 话说 nexus 呐
<imtxc> 不是有个 8.9 的么
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n1-6814.php
<iMadper> imtxc: nexus那个太贵太贵了
<iMadper> imtxc: n1, 等多三个月, 明年二月份吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟mini2一样大, 更轻
<imtxc> 也没写啥价格啊
<iMadper> imtxc: http://v2ex.com/t/148712#reply13
<alvin_rxg> Title: 南京 买个便宜货 前端、Android 招聘， 5 天，工资全包保险，包餐，旅游，各种福利，成长团队 - V2EX (@ v2ex.com)
<iMadper> imtxc: 到手1500左右
<imtxc> 不错啊，这工作
<imtxc> 那这 n1 还算靠谱
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 如何更改Docker默认的images存储位置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466258 根目录划小了 docker images没地方放了。/opt还剩下一些，求如何更改Docker默认的images存储位置。 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 wgj — 2014-11-23 22:25
<imtxc> 碎觉
<xeirrr> Imagebin.org上， 打開任何一個圖片，結果都是Reported Attack Page
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ Imagebin.org)
<xeirrr> Firefox, 安卓
<October21> xeirrr: 那是网站的问题
<October21> 可能是XXS脚本攻击……
<xeirrr> 需要op重置topic
<October21> xeirrr: 你用firefox就安全了吧
<xeirrr> October21: 顯示: get me out of here
<xeirrr> 不安全
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<October21> 貌似这个网站被攻击了，你另找个图床吧
<October21> op我也没有……
<xeirrr> @^k^ 不如換一個貼圖網站，比如pasteimg.org?
<October21> xeirrr: kk是bot……
<xeirrr> 手機上顯示不出來
<October21> 我现去休息了，半夜要加班……
<xeirrr> 記得at op
<October21> 自己研究下，会找到答案的
<xeirrr> 程序員真辛苦， October21.
<October21> 我挨踢工作者
<October21> 我不是挨踢工作者
<xeirrr> @sevk
<October21> xeirrr: 找 iMadper 吧，他应该会管
<wzssyqa> xeirrr: topic 这不好好的
<jiero> wzssyqa:  挨踢工作者
<xeirrr> 那個圖片分享網址有問題
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你这个不用工作者
<wzssyqa> xeirrr: 看起来正常啊
<xeirrr> 圖片打不開，提示reported page attack 當你點擊任意一個圖片的時候
<wzssyqa> xeirrr: 我这里可以
<xeirrr> 我這裡不行，安卓4.4.4 Firefox
<wzssyqa> xeirrr: 是不是要翻过去？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 不用工作者，你好
<xeirrr> wzssywa: 你是指翻牆嗎？
<wzssyqa> xeirrr: en
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我真心想要的是什么
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我怎么知道。。。
<xeirrr> 不需要吧。。。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我一直不知道。我一直什么都想要
<xeirrr> jiero: 比如女人？
<jiero> xeirrr:  微不足道
<jiero> xeirrr: 不过是各种中的一种
<wzssyqa> xeirrr: 这家伙有万人斩条件，却
<xeirrr> jiero:比如錢?
<wzssyqa> xeirrr: 反正所有外在条件都具备了
<xeirrr> hehe
<jiero> wzssyqa: 土豪你 今天被鄙视了，提到恋爱不止一次，我就是0次。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 那么多姑娘等着你呢，冲吧
<jiero> wzssyqa:  http://news.163.com/photoview/57KT0001/78268.html
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 2014连州国际摄影年展作品选登_网易新闻
<jiero> wzssyqa:  姑娘都不喜欢我，或者我不喜欢她们
 * jiero 没见几个姑娘会对不爱赚钱的人有好感
<wzssyqa> jiero: 有钱还去那么辛苦赚干嘛
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我没钱
<jiero> wzssyqa: 你丫的比我富有几十倍当我不知道
<wzssyqa> jiero: 切，鬼信
<jiero> wzssyqa:  。小鬼你再老点就信了
<kandu> jiero: 难道你向范冰冰表白被拒绝了?
<jiero> kandu:  我不认识范冰冰
<wzssyqa> jiero: 李冰冰？
<jiero> wzssyqa:  你知道
 * jiero 是个笨蛋。
 * jiero 不知道的，真的不知道的。会爱上什么样的人。
<gebjgd> 无法区分李冰冰和范冰冰
<gebjgd> 脱光了都一样
<jiero> gebjgd: 聋子。。。
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 脱光了应该反而不一样吧
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 为什么不一样
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒妹子壕
<cherrot> happyaron, 难得见你熬夜
<cherrot> happyaron, 想妹子呢？
<happyaron> cherrot: 。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 不带这样黑我的。
<cherrot> happyaron, 这哪是黑。。
<cherrot> happyaron, 哦 原来是在撸 ？ lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 尼玛这更黑了
 * cherrot 准备发福利
<happyaron> 刚到家啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 发什么福利
<happyaron> cherrot: 发妹子么
<cherrot> happyaron, 去哪了。。？
<happyaron> 最近半年多半夜回家已经不那么稀奇了。。
<cherrot> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ooWfOIlj33c/VHIdpeqSDYI/AAAAAAAAKjY/CeSVPddE5T8/w1336-h893-no/09.21__DSC0414.jpg
<happyaron> 怎么这么像罗姐
<cherrot> happyaron, 。。。。。。。
<happyaron> 难道没有几分相似么
<cherrot> happyaron, 完全没看出来啊。。
<cherrot> happyaron, 话说你根妹子怎么样了？
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> cherrot: 目前还不错啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 不过也还在慢慢培养
<happyaron> cherrot: 你那张照得不是我喜欢的类型
<happyaron> 喜欢啥类型你懂的
<happyaron> lol
<cherrot> happyaron, 这是我的类型～  不是指罗姐  lol
<happyaron> :)
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-16
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu14.04如何在终端下无法输出中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473888 我装的是Ubuntu14.04, 在图形界面状态下，无论是使用桌面状态，还是使用Terminator, 都可以正常的显示及输入中文，但在使用Ctrl+Alt+F1进入系统多用户终端时，就无法显示和输入中
<^k^>  ─> 文了，不知道在此情况下，应该如何设置，望赐教为谢。 zz: feibob — 2015-11-16 9:35
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  09:38
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<hceasy> ...
<onlylove> 貌似这个网段的网络没问题
<onlylove> hceasy: 哭熊你为何如此难过
<hceasy> onlylove: 刚开机就拜我 ..
<^k^> 新  开源模板库 • 中长篇书籍模板  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473889 英文原版： http://templates.libreoffice.org/templa ... for-a-book 我把英文改成为了中文，某些地方加上了注释，以方便初学者掌握，请各位看看哪些地方不够规范的，请修改。 中长篇书籍模板 .ott.txt zz: yq-ysy — 2015
<^k^>  ─> -11-16 10:10
<onlylove_> 这边一样渣，呵呵呵呵，vmware9还不能用vmware10的硬盘，再呵呵下
<root__> ccc
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有没有类似 Cycling 74 Max/Msp （图形化程序编辑）的开源软件？只找到一个Pure Data  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473890 目前 Cycling 74 Max/Msp 在国内大多只是用于对音频的实时操控，还被称为“DJ打碟软件”。 其实如果配上开源硬件 Arduino （单片
<^k^>  ─> 机），它可以控制几乎所有的电器设备，创造出属于你自己独特的发明。 从截图上看，P …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：Ubuntu15.04版本下CTS测试权限受限  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473891 JDK版本：1.8.0_66 SDK版本：sdk_r24.4.1 CTS测试结束之后有很多android.cts.security.SELinuxNeverallowRulesTest 的fail项。不知道是否是系统的kernel版本太高导致的。急求解决办法。 zz: Ann_
<^k^>  ─> 南 — 2015-11-16 10:46
<^k^> onlylove__: 拜
<onlylove__> 用几百年前的git和sourcetree
<onlylove__> 这些人真TM能忍
<^k^> yurakucho: 拜高帅穷
<onlylove__> yurakucho: 拜虚伪高富帅
<^k^> onlylove__: ok yurakucho => 拜虚伪高富帅
<yurakucho> yurakucho: 拜高帅穷
<^k^> yurakucho: ok yurakucho => 拜高帅穷
<onlylove__> yurakucho: 你就装
<onlylove__> yunfan: 这边的环境还TM不如原来的地方
<onlylove__> yunfan: 一个个的都在艰苦卓绝的环境里面工作，真是当代模范劳模
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 早啊
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 乖
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 我以为你不上 irc 了呢
<yurakucho> MangHuo: Mac太难用, 切换, 提醒什么的都麻烦, 确实懒得上了感觉
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 不是还有webchat可以用么，虽然弱了点
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 装个 linux 用啊
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 你这是懒得上，我这是想上，呵呵，就这样
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 他好像装了
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  11:33
<MangHuo> lol
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 最近有见到牛牛姐么
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 我装虚拟机，卡在扫描软件源了，因为，要联网
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 最近有见啊，上周还见来着
<MangHuo> onlylove_: ....
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 哦，她来了我请教个问题
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 很多Mac特有的东西, vpn, airplay啥的, 装linux麻烦, 我只能调整快捷键 外加只用终端和firefox了
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 终端用irssi嘛
<MangHuo> airplay 是做啥用的我一直没明白
<yurakucho> onlylove_: 是在用irssi
<MangHuo> 到现在还是不会用
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 不知道weechat有没有mac办
<yurakucho> onlylove_: homebrew里有
<MangHuo> onlylove_: mac 的 qq 都有
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 羡慕啊
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 你用过就不羡慕了
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 那qq就一弱鸡，就和当年linux qq那熊样
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 不是吧...
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 比起windows版，简直就是 dos 和windows的差别
<MangHuo> ...
<MangHuo> 有这么夸张
<onlylove__> test
<ubrl> onlylove__:点点点.  11:40
<onlylove____> test
<ubrl> onlylove____:点点点.  11:41
<onlylove____> 喵咪咪的，餐厅难吃到死，网络渣到爆，这么多人怎么忍的
<onlylove_> 让我暴打IT一顿吧
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  11:48
<onlylove_> 都装了git了，还要安装source tree，这群人得多弱鸡
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你换地方了 ?
<onlylove> yunfan: 准确点说是海辉，文思的项目貌似是tibco
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，换了个项目组……还在文思
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  11:51
<onlylove> yunfan: 这边网络简直了
<onlylove> 我已经放弃了
<onlylove> 这公司我估计，留下来的都是有房贷的拖家带口的
<onlylove> 没了工作没法交月供的
<onlylove> debian7的镜像可能老了没法用了，换arch试试吧……
<onlylove> 不对，arch我也没新镜像
<onlylove> 一月份的……但愿能用
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 为何ed2k资源的下载不同平台差距10倍速度？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473892 同样是ed2k资源，win7下面的迅雷下载居然比ubuntu下面的amule快10倍？ 迅雷比amule优异这么多吗？ zz: pengsir — 2015-11-16 12:13
<onlylove__> 放弃！
<onlylove__> 没法玩
<onlylove__> test
<ubrl> onlylove__:点点点.  12:15
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 视网膜显示器爽不..
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 不敢看, 一直用外接 Apple LED Display 27"
<onlylove_> source tree根本装不上，呵呵，who can who up
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 谁有最新的conky天气脚本？不要conky-colors的～请大神传一个。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473893 RT zz: majormeng — 2015-11-16 12:56
<MangHuo> yunfan: 27" 也是视网膜吧
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 让你偷懒，圈错人了吧
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 谁知道他下下线了
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜RH大中华区首席测试官
<knownbad> Test
<ubrl> knownbad:点点点.  13:33
<knownbad> 测试
<ubrl> knownbad:点点点.  13:33
<Stawidy> 什么鬼
<onlylove_> 还以为是内部服务器，喵咪咪的早知道是github我费那力气
<CyrusYzGTt> github 直接 fork
<onlylove_> 刚装的opensuse重启下没了！
<onlylove_> 没了！
<onlylove_> 公司项目，fork毛线
<onlylove_> 直接搞
<onlylove_> 我怀疑是自己忘了装loader
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 声卡/显卡驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473894 硬件为USB外置5.1声道声卡与Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460核心显卡。 而系统识别出来的硬件信息，我看不懂是什么含义，表现出来为，系统没有声音，且视频无法启动硬件加速，都是CPU软解视频。网上一阵搜索
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • Help ,Ubuntu 链接到 Netapp NAS File Server要怎么做批处理文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473895 Ubuntu 链接到 Netapp NAS File Server上，每次重开机后，需要使用者key in 帐号密码，有写fstab但是不成功，路过的大虾请帮忙指点，感谢 zz: parly — 2015-11-16 14:49
<onlylove> 都说老外发音头疼，我发现中国人发音更麻烦
<onlylove> 我用了一天理解git和resolved这俩单词
<lxh112210> 有没有人碰到在GNOME下不能调节屏幕亮度的
<vickycq> 其它桌面能调节亮度么
<lxh112210> 不知道，至少KDE和Xfce4没有问题
<lxh112210> 我是说用Fn调
<lxh112210> GNOME使用acpi_backlight，但是KDE和xfce可以使用intel_backlight
<hceasy> lxh112210: 碰到过.
<hceasy> lxh112210:  改GRUB 里面一些参数可以 后来又不行了.
<lxh112210> 什么在gnome加参数的，都是过了，无效
<lxh112210> grub加参数
<vickycq> 能不能通过加内核参数 去掉一个亮度界面
<hceasy> lxh112210:  所以我说后来不管用了啊  然后就没再折腾过.
<lxh112210> 呃，晚上会亮瞎眼睛哦
<lxh112210> acpi_backlight什么的添加了，没有效果的
<vickycq> 有关内核参数好几个的，都试试。组合试试
<vickycq> acpi_backlight=vendor
<vickycq> video.use_native_backlight=1
<vickycq> acpi_osi=Linux
<lxh112210> 这个两个试过了，无效的
<lxh112210> 死活只用acpi_backlight
<vickycq> 还有几个老帖子说 xorg.conf 的
<lxh112210> xorg。conf。d的吧，我也添加了
<lxh112210> 难道是gnome的bug吗
<yurakucho> 是gnome的bug 别乱改内核参数, 你们说的那个参数不应该乱改...
<vickycq> 启动时临时加参数测试 无所谓
<vickycq> 一重启就没了
<lxh112210> TT，真是bug啊，历史好像很悠久了
<lxh112210> 我就说，KDE和xfce都可以，大GNOME怎么就坑在这里了
<vickycq> 可否不用 gnome-power-manager
<lxh112210> 电源管理的问题吗
<vickycq> bug 是不是 gnome-power-manager 乱用 acpi_video0
<vickycq> 而且奇怪，用了acpi_backlight=vendor 后不应该出现 acpi_video0
<lxh112210> 我的i
<vickycq> ls /sys/class/backlight
<lxh112210> 我的i卡，同时有acpi和intel，有什么奇怪的啊
<gfxmode> 周末从KDE4升级到KDE5，各种不适应
<lxh112210> 我在xorg.conf.d添加了conf的话，就可以调节KDE和xfce的亮度了
<lxh112210> GNOME还是不行
<vickycq> 好像后来 电源管理的部分功能跑到 GNOME Settings Daemon 里了
<vickycq> 那就没辙了...
 * tryit xfce不需要太折腾，能干活就行～
<gebjgd> tryit, lxde不是更好
<tryit> gebjgd, xfce对gnome软件的兼容性更好点，都可以
<gebjgd> tryit, 有什么兼容不兼容的
 * yurakucho 困
<cherrot> yurakucho, ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<yurakucho> cherrot: 买啥哦...
 * yurakucho 终于看懂了一点代码, 一堆堆的异常处理, 改起来要死要死要死
<tryit> yurakucho, 我现在看的一层层的py……
<gebjgd> tryit, pycharm
<yunfan> yurakucho: 现在混的如何
<yurakucho> yunfan: 渣 啥都不会
<tryit> gebjgd, 恩，是的
<tryit> gebjgd, 关键是py是动态语言
<tryit> gebjgd, 我习惯性地去找类似于struct的东西……
<gebjgd> tryit, 这是病
<yunfan> yurakucho: 干嘛要跳？ 为了年薪double?还是出国啊
<yurakucho> yunfan: 没怎么涨 没得出国 时间更紧了还
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 特逗的小学生笑爆你 : 上完地理课后,老师问一小学生:"你这节课的收获是什么?"小学生:"最大的收获就是让我觉得老师比我爸爸聪明。"老师笑笑说:"说说看。"小学生:"我爸爸喝了酒才知道地球在不停地转动,而您不喝酒就知道了。"
<yurakucho> cherrot: 你怎么上班? 公交? 路上多长时间?
<cherrot> yurakucho,  公交 uber  20min吧
<yunfan> yurakucho: 那你干嘛跳
<cherrot> yurakucho, 中关村3桥坑爹的设计总得堵一会儿
<yurakucho> cherrot: 窝的uber莫名被封, 玩不起啊
<yurakucho> yunfan: 为了给自己点压力
<cherrot> yurakucho, 原来你喜欢被压
<yurakucho> cherrot: 不喜欢, 感觉不好
<cherrot> yurakucho, 你现在住哪呢
<yurakucho> cherrot: 朝阳公园, 月底到期
<DevOps> 非交互安装，有没有推荐的文章。1.交互密码，2.fronttype  3.--force 无效了。
<DevOps> 求求各位，谢谢！
<yunfan> yurakucho: 你越来越土共了
<yurakucho> yunfan: 为毛骂我
<yunfan> yurakucho: 只是觉得你学得跟他们一样狡猾了
<yunfan> 闪烁其词  哼哼
<yurakucho> yunfan: 我正经说的
<DevOps> 额
<yunfan> yurakucho: 你这根本是玩虚的 没透露什么信息嘛
<yurakucho> yunfan: 看pm
<iLucky> 怎么感觉ff上的pocket越来越难用了
<iLucky> 现在ff是不是已经自带pocket了？
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 哪个版本ubuntu支持网站视频播放？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473896 ？ zz: Qubun — 2015-11-16 19:04
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Firefox浏览器，怎样安装AutoProxy？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473897 安装命令？ zz: Qubun — 2015-11-16 19:10
<longlongago> lainme: 牛牛，你知道玩日服游戏需要手机验证这个怎么绕过去吗？ 我没日本手机卡
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 都不在本班机上 : 各位女士,各位先生,这是机长广播。" 欢迎各位搭乘本公司的班机,我们公司的空服员里, 有很多是民航业界里最称职、最尽心而且最漂亮的。 但是很抱歉,她们今天都不在本班机上。"
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<donkey1> 大家好，好久没上irc了。
<donkey1> :-*
<FishOneeyed> 吼一句
<FishOneeyed> 有人吗
<ubrl> FishOneeyed:点点点.  03:42
<FishOneeyed> ubrl: 你是机器人吧
<ubrl> FishOneeyed, 我会怎么看起来像如果我有硅的心脏？  03:43
<FishOneeyed> ubrl: 看来没跑了，你就是了。
<ubrl> FishOneeyed, 这要看是什么单词的意思是“它”。  03:43
<FishOneeyed> ubrl: 那就陪我聊聊天吧
<FishOneeyed> 你从哪里来？
<ubrl> FishOneeyed, 你喜欢的书籍或电视？  03:44
<FishOneeyed> ubrl: 中国人的性格 你看过吗？
<ubrl> FishOneeyed,
<FishOneeyed> ubrl: 没看过？
<ubrl> FishOneeyed,
<FishOneeyed> ubrl: 算了
<ubrl> FishOneeyed,
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 你蛋疼了？
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 好久没来了，也没人陪我聊天
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 孩子发烧了。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 带孩子去
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 很正常
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 睡觉呢，妈妈陪着。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 你孩子现在应该已经不太生病了吧
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 偶尔咳嗽
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 那还好，一点点大了就好了。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 最近有什么好玩的？
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 想出去转转。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 12月回国
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 公差？还是，这个时候机票不便宜
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 什么时候回来？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 便宜及了
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 休假
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 多少钱？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 新工作没有出差机会
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 550
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 那还好，直飞还是转机？我一个同事转机还有500多
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 国航直飞
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 我无所谓转机  我不愿意坐国航
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 人多
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 带孩子还是直飞好
<knownbad> 中国民航从洛杉矶-北京的航线超级颠簸。
<knownbad> 唯一觉得有点想吐的航班。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我靠  你好久没来了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 被老婆吸干了？
<knownbad> 我不是我，来也等于没来。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 为毛？
<knownbad> 心态。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 和老婆离婚了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 恭喜！
<knownbad> 等着你的女儿。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你慢慢等吧
<gebjgd> knownbad, 到底怎么了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 说说看
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你好久没上线了
<knownbad> 没事。   之前用的是Windows 10不想搞得太多。
<gebjgd> knownbad, win10那垃圾
<gebjgd> knownbad, 装了win10就没有时间上来了？
<knownbad> Win10不好使就没这么用。
<^k^> 新  深度PK版 • SUSE论坛感觉不太好  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473901 最近在老婆的电脑上装了openSUSE Leap 42.1进行体验，对于一个长时间使用WIndows和Ubuntu的人来说，KDE环境算是比较新奇的了，因此感觉还不错。但是发现在国内，至少从我的感觉上来说(注意哦，只是说我个人
<^k^>  ─> 的感觉)，42.1遇到的问题在国内搜索，好多都没有找到，比较及时的都是国外的。 注册了 …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-17
<ffta> Hi
<ubrl> ffta:点点点.  08:26
<ffta> 各位，遇到一个问题，14.04.3 笔记本外接显示器怎么设置主显示器
<ffta> xrandr --output HDMI1 --auto --primary
<ffta> 没效果额
<ffta> 123
<ffta> you
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • swf文件有的能放有的不能播放问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473902 gnash播放不了swf文件，原以为是gnash原因，后来发现有的swf正常，然后在win下用软件播放遇到一样的问题，播放不了的swf文件有个共性，就是软件会跳出计算序列号等信息，这是什么原
<^k^>  ─> 因？swf 被加密？ zz: jinjiachen — 2015-11-17 9:16
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.10 • 怎样检证 MD5sum？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473903 ？ zz: Qubun — 2015-11-17 10:28
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 如何在文件夹中显示具体时间?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473904 2015-11-17 11-17-32屏幕截图.png 如图,已修改部分只有日期,而不是通常的日期和时间一起显示. zz: betastar — 2015-11-17 11:20
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 下的firefox和win 下的firefox 的帐号不相通吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473905 如题.. 本想同步win10下的标签到ub下.... 怎么这么蛋疼..是两个服务器在管理？ zz: bwilling — 2015-11-17 11:40
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/tech-2
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 专家：程序员不配叫工程师 | 程序师
<onlylove> 这篇文让我想起大教堂和集市了
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • HP 印表機 驅動 hplip 發行新版本 3.15.11  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473906 http://sourceforge.net/p/hplip/news/201 ... ase-notes/ 1. 新增加支援型號 Added Support for the Following New Printers: - HP Color LaserJet Pro MFP M274n - HP LaserJet Enterprise M506 series - HP Laserjet Enterprise M506n - HP Laserj
<^k^>  ─> et Enterprise M506dn - HP Laserjet Enterprise M506x - HP Laserjet Enterprise M506dh - HP Color Laserjet Pro M452dn - …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 【求助】我的文件管理器打开的时候特别卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473907 不知道怎么回事，我最近打开Ubuntu 自带的文件浏览器特别卡，一打开就是灰色的，然后等很久都没有反应，等到加载完了目录，点一下目录，就提示“ The window is not respondi
<^k^>  ─> ng ” 但是我打开其它应用的时候，就不卡，比如说打开自带的Terminel的时候，就很流畅， …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 初学ubuntu求帮忙  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473908 俺是完全小白，，，在虚拟机中装了一个ubuntu 奈何连网都连不上 求帮忙，NAT不管用啊 zz: 土豆陛下 — 2015-11-17 13:09
<^k^> 新  软件和文档翻译 • GRUB2官方文档翻译-(已完成)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473911 本人找到了官方文档学习GRUB2，确发现英文确实很多国人(包括本人)最求技术的一大门槛。 所以本人提起了这个翻译官方技术文档的项目，希望大家能多多帮忙，让一些很好的、成熟的、还未
<^k^>  ─> 被汉化的技术文档能翻译并自由地传播。 谢谢,一下为项目地址： 有道云协助群号：4599 …
<yunfan> 今天貌似很安静
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求救！断电后ubuntu系统崩溃！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473912 ubuntu14.04，断电之后重启进不去系统了，显示 target filesystem doesn`t have requested /sbin/init. /bin/sh: 0: Can't open splash 什么的，用fsck修复/etc/sda7 (ubuntu) 也没什么效果,怎么解决啊，难道只能重装吗？系统
<^k^>  ─> 上还有好多资料呢 TT zz: monster-li — 2015-11-17 16:14
<pocmon> ubuntu中用什么命令可以提示关机、注销、锁屏
<yurakucho> pocmon: 提示?
<pocmon> yurakucho, 是的，我想通过命令，能出现提示选择关机、重启的容器
<pocmon> 窗口
<pocmon> 我在配置I3WM，想使用快捷键实现锁屏，关机，重启，注销等
<vickycq> 看看是不是 gtk-logout-helper
<vickycq> pocmon: 看看是否为 gtk-logout-helper
<pocmon> vickycq, 我找到一个systemctl logout
<vickycq> pocmon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/283984/what-is-the-shutdown-command
<ubrl> ⇪ t: unity - What is the shutdown command? - Ask Ubuntu
<vickycq> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65965/what-is-the-command-to-open-the-shutdown-dialog
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 1.10 - What is the command to open the shutdown dialog? - Ask Ubuntu
<vickycq> 不过可能过时了
<pocmon> 在新版本没有找到这个
<pocmon> 也没有gtk-log。。。
<vickycq> 也可能是 gnome-session-quit
<pocmon> 发现一个命令可以代替
<pocmon> 锁屏用I3LOCK
<pocmon> 注销可以 I3LOCK && systemctl logout
<pocmon> 休眠之类可以：i3lock && systemctl suspend|hibernate
<pocmon> 重启和关机：systemctl reboot|poweroff
<pocmon> 刚刚试了锁屏和注销，现在来试试重启和关机
<vickycq> 权限是否要搞一下
<pocmon> 不用
<pocmon> 在UBUNTU中直接可以
<pocmon> 如果是单运行POWEROFF 就要ROOT
<pocmon> 错了，不行，重启和关机，看来要权限
<pocmon> 在其它图形下是怎么实现的，不用权限
<vickycq> 应该是用policykit实现的
<vickycq> 不懂
<pocmon> 那不是要gksudo了
<gebjgd> pocmon, lxsession-logout
<vickycq> pocmon: http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-enable-shutdown-and-reboot-for-a-normal-user-in-debian-jessie/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: How to enable shutdown and reboot for a normal user in Debian Jessie
<gebjgd> pocmon, /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 &
<gebjgd> pocmon, eval $(gnome-keyring-daemon -s --components=keyring,pkcs11) &
<gebjgd> pocmon, 加到你的wm 启动脚本里
<gebjgd> pocmon, 好好读Archlinux Wiki
<pocmon> 我看看，我是看的ARCHLINUX wiki
<Ueno_Otoko> 学习了
<pocmon> exiexit
<pocmon> exit
<vickycq> /exit
<pocmon> 是我打错的
<pocmon> 还不习惯这种瓦片式
<yunfan> Ueno_Otoko: 为毛跑到我频道去
<Ueno_Otoko> yunfan, 在找隔壁
<yurakucho> :q
<yurakucho> ...
<yurakucho> roylez: Mac太难用了
<yurakucho> roylez: zsh咋啥功能都有!
<roylez> yurakucho: cloak都没拉？
<yurakucho> roylez: ?
<vickycq> ubuntu 源有没有 httpredir
<roylez> yurakucho: c社的cloak
<yurakucho> roylez: 我以前有?
<roylez> yurakucho: 也许有吧
<yurakucho> roylez: 以前也没有啊, 有也是根据IP
<roylez> yurakucho: 这是嘛狗基ID
<yurakucho> roylez: IT跟freenode登记一下就是咯
<yurakucho> roylez: 我记得没有
<yurakucho> roylez: 在之前RH的ip倒是有cloak
<roylez> yurakucho: 无所谓，新工作咋样？
<yurakucho> roylez: Mac不好用
<yurakucho> roylez: 别的不知道, 我毕竟还什么都不会呢
<roylez> yurakucho: 丫就嘚瑟吧
<yurakucho> roylez: 还是C社爽啊 我现在每天照点儿挤地铁上班呢
<yurakucho> roylez: 贵司爽
<roylez> yurakucho: 别逗我，我还是无业呢
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 在VNC中使用xfce桌面无法打开终端，请教各位i如何解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473914 我的版本是ubuntu14.04、 由于vnc中gnome和unity都是灰屏，所以采用了xfce4，但问题是一打开终端就出现如下问题： [img]C:\Users\GJY\Desktop\QQ截图20151117172617.png[/img] 要该怎么解
<^k^>  ─> 决啊。。。 图片貌似不能成功上传。我上传文件里面吧、、、 zz: gjy3035 — 2015-11-17 17:28
<yunfan> roylez: 你怎么还失业
<cherrot> 貌似广电一出手又干掉了一大票TV应用
<cherrot> 记得这里谁用的是天猫魔盒来着？
<gebjgd> cherrot, 什么盒子都会被封   还不如直接弄个Linux机器看在线呢
<cherrot> gebjgd, 给家里用的  在想成本最低的办法
<gebjgd> cherrot, 家里现在那么多台  看都看不完
<gebjgd> cherrot, 哪有时间看别的东西
<gebjgd> cherrot, 何况Android上有足够的apps
<cherrot> gebjgd, 我又不跟爸妈住一起 他们连个智能手机用起来都费劲
<gebjgd> cherrot, 我也不住一起  android他们没有压力
<cherrot> gebjgd, 倒提醒我了 目前成本最低的方案就是弄个小米盒子 直接用手机投放到盒子上播放
<cherrot> 只是没有遥控器不适应吧   唉
<Guest66323> Hey guys
<gfxmode> 我今天编译了4.3.0内核，第一次编译
<vickycq> 用了多久
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们组招人编macos客户端
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有兴趣了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有兴趣么
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 截图工具 Shutter - png 图片压缩插件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473915 用于截图后快速压缩，方便网络交流使用 作者： Roman Raguet 来源： http://askubuntu.com/questions/329696/screenshot-tool-with-integrated-optipng-or-pngcrush http://askubuntu.com/questions/298401/how-do-i-get-maximal-compressed-s
<^k^>  ─> creenshots 1. 安装 optipng Code: sudo apt-get install o
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 大佬晚上好
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<majormen11989> mldonkey用不了，显示mlnet进程被阻止，要force-start，但是我force-start之后还是无法登录localhost:4080
<majormen11989> 何解？
<majormen11989> 求大神指导下。
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 我确实老
<gebjgd> majormen11989, mldonkey是什么
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/Main_Page
<ubrl> ⇪ f: MLDonkey
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, majormen11989 直接amule
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 支持 http ftp magnet bt ed2k dht
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, amule不支持？
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 嗯，不适合作下载机
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AMule
<ubrl> ⇪ f: aMule - ArchWiki
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 必须适合
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 不支持 ftp http
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, ftp http直接aria2c
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 所以说不适合作下载机
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 所以说不适合作下载机
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 我的下载机就是用aria2c下载百度网盘  没觉得不适合
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 很适合
<majormen11989> ubrl: 现在再用amule
<ubrl> majormen11989, 我喜欢你说话的方式。  20:44
<majormen11989> ubrl: 主要像用mldoney的无界面
<ubrl> majormen11989, 具体是什么带来了一样，没有mldoney使用介意？  20:44
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 能够远程操作么，还要另外调用 aria2c
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, ssh screen aria2c
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 有什么问题？
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 能够同时开启5个以上的任务么，
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 多少个都行
<CyrusYzGTt> 而且同时下载
<CyrusYzGTt> 还可以同时下载 其他 http bt ftp magnet 协议
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 我不需要复合协议客户端
<majormen11989> ubrl: 我页没搞清楚。不知道为啥，在网上页没找到答案
<ubrl> majormen11989,
<gebjgd> majormen11989, 你在对机器人说话  帅哥
<majormen11989> ubrl: amule还是不错的。不过我主要是习惯了mldoney
<ubrl> majormen11989, .. 休息一下 ..  20:46
<majormen11989> 尼玛。
<pocmon> gebjgd, 终于算是搞了一个解决方法吧
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 下载机需要
<CyrusYzGTt> majormen11989§ 我是 home目录下自己编译和运行，我的方法不适合你
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 自己打包就是了  放home干嘛
<pocmon> gebjgd, 编辑sudoer，设置NOPASSWD，而且一定要把这行放在最后，不然被其它设置覆盖，就还是要密码
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 其中一个home用户专用  mldonkey 下载的东西都在那
<pocmon> gebjgd, 你说的那个办法，我在网上查了，还是没有搞明白，按那个来是不行的
<gebjgd> pocmon, 必须行
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 和在home下编译运行有毛关系
<pocmon> 使用LX的LOGOUT可以，不过与I3WM结合使用注销后会出现LX的界面，与I3wm感觉不太合
<majormen11989> CyrusYzGTt: 没用，我页下载了新的编译
<majormen11989> CyrusYzGTt: 一样是上不了localhsot
<majormen11989> CyrusYzGTt: host
<pocmon> gebjgd, 我是说照搬你发的两个加WM启动的命令，再使用REBOOT还是不行，可能与那个地方的安全设置有关
<gebjgd> pocmon, 你装了gnomekeyring了么
<pocmon> gebjgd, 我的系统里有这个文件
<pocmon> gebjgd, 但我用的是ubuntu14.04，不是使用的GNOME，会不会与这个有关
<pocmon> gebjgd, 是GNOME-KEYRING
<gebjgd> pocmon, 那方法必须行  7台机器表示能用
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 运行方便，添加新的协议，或者删除不需要的协议
<pocmon> gebjgd, ** (polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1:3970): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-dLviQEYr0F: 拒绝连接
<pocmon> gebjgd, 是不是与这个报错有关
<gebjgd> pocmon, http://askubuntu.com/questions/464077/authentication-error-when-trying-to-install-or-uninstall-using-ubuntu-software-c
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Authentication error when trying to install or uninstall using Ubuntu Software Center (14.04) - Ask Ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> majormen11989§ 127.0.0.1:4080
<pocmon> gebjgd, 我刚刚看到，这两个包都已经安装了
<pocmon> gebjgd, 运行/usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<pocmon> gebjgd, 报错Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-dLviQEYr0F: 拒绝连接
<pocmon> gebjgd, 看了下，没有/tmp/dbus-dLviQEYr0
<pocmon> gebjgd, 同时还有错误： WARNING **: Unable to register authentication agent: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: An authentication agent already exists for the given subject
<gebjgd> pocmon, 什么wm？
<gebjgd> pocmon, 我这里是openbox
<pocmon> pocmon，我机子上有二个，是UBUNTU本身，现在要解决的是I3WM中
<pocmon> gebjgd, 你用的是ARCHLINUX，还是UBUNTU
<pocmon> arch
<pocmon> archlinux有好多地方与UBUntu不一样。像字体这些，在UBUNTU下安装I3WM都不用设置的。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<pocmon> 我在虚拟机中安装了ARCHLINUX+I3wm
<gebjgd> pocmon, debian stable
<gebjgd> pocmon, 不用arch 2年了
<pocmon> gebjgd, 为什么不用ARCH
<gebjgd> pocmon, 垃圾
<gebjgd> pocmon, 不稳定
<gebjgd> pocmon, 7台机器装arch 除非我闲的蛋疼
<pocmon> gebjgd, 呵呵
<gebjgd> pocmon, debian stable稳定的要死
<pocmon> gebjgd, 我桌面用UB挺好，新不新，旧不旧，不算稳定，但也不差，挺好
<gebjgd> pocmon, 你喜欢就好
<yunfan> gebjgd: 最近德国人看难民可有异样啊
<gebjgd> yunfan, 无异样
<gebjgd> yunfan, 爱的死去活来的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 和天津人民看党一样的
<CyrusYzGTt> debian jessie 路过
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/3068.html 母亲来电 : 一个年轻男子长年在外工作,已经有好几年没和未婚妻见面了,而且近来书信也越来越少。有一天,他突然收到未婚妻发来的一封电报:"无法再等下去了,只好与你父结婚,请原谅,母字。"
<jack-zhang> 请教一下这样的问题，我的ubuntu 14.04 lts 系统能正确的从dhcp服务器获取ipv6的地址，但无法ping通默认网关（无论是有线还是无线），但有时它突然间又能工作了，比如现在。但更奇怪的是在我同一台电脑的Win 7 系统的IPv6网络一直运行良好。有什么建议能弄清楚这个现象呢？
<gebjgd> jack-zhang, 换路由器
<gebjgd> jack-zhang, 路由器太差
<yunfan> gebjgd: 呵呵
<jack-zhang> 虽然这是一种可能，但我并没有这样的权力去换，并且Windows 的用户一直使用良好，所以除非我能证明路由确实有问题，否则不太可能换。
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • grub引导显示有误，如何修复？请大神们解惑  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473916 本人电脑是Windows7系统，通过EasyBCD方式硬盘安装了Ubuntu14.04。 当时安装时，由于曾经损坏过引导，所以用windows光盘进行过修复。原来硬盘还有2个小分区，一个100M左右的，另一个
<gebjgd> jack-zhang, 我家里都是Linux 只有对一台android设备 那台设备死活连不上网  有的时候能连  换了个好的路由器 问题消失
<jack-zhang> 解决问题对于我来说不是最重要的，只是这个问题反复出现，让我很奇怪，我想弄清楚而已。
<gebjgd> jack-zhang, 换路由试试看
<gebjgd> jack-zhang, 回来告诉我结果
<jack-zhang> gebjgd, ,我没有换路由器的权力 不过我可以去其他网络试一下
<gebjgd> jack-zhang, 这是好主意
<majormen11989>  /quit
<majormen11989> exit
<jack-zhang> 但是这样的话也不能解决为什么windows一直运行良好的疑惑，真是烦人
<gebjgd> jack-zhang, windows 给你的假象
<gebjgd> jack-zhang, XD
<jack-zhang> eeeeeeeee
<jack-zhang> 但是在windows下我确实能上网，而ubuntu下不可以， 当然我更愿意相信这是两个系统的侧重不同，而不是linux不好
<gebjgd> jack-zhang, 我这里7台Linux表示都能上网
<jack-zhang> 我测试过这里有两台路由 一台是备用的，但是两台都会分发地址，会不会是因为linux恰好选择了路由有故障的地址呢？
<gebjgd> jack-zhang, 你用的是ubuntu, Ubuntu是问题最多的Linux发行版
<jack-zhang> 其实我测试过其他一些发行版，但都一样
<gebjgd> jack-zhang, 啥笔记本
<jack-zhang> 之前甚至试过去找linux内核的代码看
<jack-zhang> 还看过RFC
<gebjgd> jack-zhang, 高手 看内核的高手
<jack-zhang> 我的是华硕
 * gebjgd 记住以后不买华硕的本子
<jack-zhang> 但是 跟电脑无关，我试了其他电脑
<gebjgd> jack-zhang, 路由器问题无疑
<onlylove> gebjgd: 华硕怎么惹你了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你笑点太高
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 要 erfahren 的还是junior？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你会就行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 会object c 会c++
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 再加个apple官方的 cocoa？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 说得简单……估计还是要找 erfahrener 的，不太可能要 junior
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你如果来就是做retail的mac 客户端
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩那  cocoa是必须的啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 单说做这个东西，没啥问题。估计对我来说，没有实际的经验还是不行
<gebjgd> knownbad, 在上班？
<knownbad> 要不呢。。。
<knownbad> 你女儿近来如何？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 很好
<gebjgd> knownbad, 多谢挂念
<knownbad> 就等着娶她。
<knownbad> 考虑加一个吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 先见过老丈人
<gebjgd> knownbad, 快叫
<knownbad> 弟媳刚怀了第一胎。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 一定不是你的
<knownbad> 意义上是，家里的第一个孩子。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不易  重启上网本
<knownbad> 比死机。
<knownbad> 必死机。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你和你老婆还没动静？
<knownbad> 咦，没死机？
<knownbad> 德国货就是好。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 为什么死机？
<gebjgd> knownbad, debian stable不知道什么叫死机
<knownbad> 你不是重起机子么？
<knownbad> 在vm上死过，忘了怎么解决的但装机后就死。
<knownbad> 黑屏BSOD.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是啊  重启x
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没遇到过
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我这里现在都是debian stable  稳定啊  不用动
<gebjgd> knownbad, 莫非你已经投奔win10了？
<knownbad> 换了回来，新公司用Lync VoIP所以刚开始不想当出头鸟。   后来测试了在VM上可行就又换了回LMDE。
<knownbad> Cinnamon还是好用些。
<gebjgd> knownbad, lync voip?
<gebjgd> knownbad, Linux上voip太多了
<knownbad> MS Lync = Skype.
<gebjgd> knownbad, skype在Linux上不是跑的挺好么
<knownbad> 以前叫做Office Communicator.
<knownbad> 不行，这是内部版本集成T1 dialout.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 换公司
<knownbad> 没事，就跑个VM就行了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 像你这么有才华的人
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还不是抢着要
<knownbad> 全公司用的都是VoIP.
<knownbad> 我是吹的才华。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我们组有电话  windows的是voip软件
<knownbad> 真实里是个菜花。
<gebjgd> knownbad, voip电话
<knownbad> 差不多吧，基本上就是传统上的意义而已。   现实里没差别，都是VoIP就看怎么去route而已。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 所以  可见你们公司还是没钱
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有钱还是有解决办法
<knownbad> 电话也是VoIP + PoE = 贵。
<knownbad> Analog还是便宜但没钱途。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我换网络了  现在是光纤
<knownbad> 妈的，显摆。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 感觉区别不大
<gebjgd> knownbad, 以前3m/s 现在最快才6m/s
<knownbad> 其实最后的结局应该是速度会越来越快但找流量收费。
<knownbad> Cap速度没什么意义。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么叫找流量收费
<gebjgd> knownbad, lxpanel 0.8.1支持多屏幕
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还是回国吧…… Hannover 的球赛取消了，发现了炸弹……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么回国？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你不打算在这里找工作了？
<knownbad> 按照流量收费。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 屁  包月
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: Hannover 球赛取消了，恐怖分子放了个炸弹在球场外
<knownbad> 说的是以后的趋势。
<knownbad> 你用LXDE?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我知道  我是说你准备回国了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是啊
<alvin_rxg> 再看，就是怕死
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你不准备继续找了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 继续找啊，打算两手准备现在，随时情况不好了，随时跑
<knownbad> 机上也有炸弹，船上也可能有。   骑单车应该安全。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 别怕  别去人多的地方就好了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯，后天去 Passau 这个人少的地方
<gebjgd> knownbad, 美国也快了
<gebjgd> knownbad, alvin_rxg 看来还是天朝安全
<alvin_rxg> 妈蛋谁会想到德国也不安全啦。。。之前还以为今天汉诺威没事儿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在是哪里都不会太平
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 球场两个炸弹，火车站发现一个可疑
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 球场离我这儿就三公里。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哈哈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 伊斯兰国崛起了  哪里都会不太平
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 新疆不是刚干掉一些恐怖分子嘛？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 伊斯兰国现在是到处树敌
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 支持法国！我先回家
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 跑了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不待了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看接下来的情况，暂时还稳定。。。
<knownbad> 没什么安全不安全的，该你走时谁也逃不掉。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 天朝其实够呛  睡着睡着  爆炸了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比如天津
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不过是被自己人误伤的
<knownbad> 中国也说不定。   心里觉得迟早的事。   自古以来的朝代替换不就好似吗。
<alvin_rxg> 明天买机票回火星  :-/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我看行
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好像现在有单程票卖
<knownbad> 还可以配对呢。
<knownbad> 但不知道是否有选择男伴还是女伴？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你又想出轨了？
<knownbad> 火星可以考虑。
<knownbad> 就是古代的升天。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 让我们帮你
<gebjgd> knownbad, 之后把你老婆送给光光
<knownbad> 可以，一切都已放下。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这便宜你要不要
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆多大
<knownbad> 136 lbs.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 年龄
<knownbad> 她自称18岁。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 别 实际年龄
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这便宜你要不要
<knownbad> 她不让说。
<gebjgd> 38
<knownbad> 说是国家秘密。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 对么
<knownbad> 我是守法公民不谈论国家秘密。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哪国的机密？
<knownbad> 这也是机密。
<knownbad> 美国的爱国者法案就是这么他妈写的。
<knownbad> 直接就说是忽悠老百姓法案得了。
<gebjgd> 睡觉去
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 图标缩小无法显示在状态栏上，怎么解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473917 图标缩小无法显示在状态栏上怎么解决！！ xfce4 zz: lwd1900 — 2015-11-18 0:42
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-18
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • libpackagekit-glib2-18无法安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473918 apt-get -f install 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 正在更正依赖关系... 完成 下列软件包是自动安装的并且现在不需要了： gstreamer0.10-alsa gstr
<^k^>  ─> eamer1.0-clutter libcamel-1.2-52 libdlrestrictions1 libebook-contacts-1.2-1 libecal-1.2-18 libedata-cal-1.2-27 libeda …
<Vie> 匿名者的irc怎么加入知道不？
<knownbad> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ubrl> knownbad: ⇪ freenode: frequently-asked questions
<uuair> ubuntu15，我只要一安装ufw，默认就是所有网络连接都连不上，哪怕我使用allow 22，也无法登录，需要怎么设置啊？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 15.10无法正常关机（关机变重启的情况）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473919 环境：hp 840 G1笔记本，双系统win7和Ubuntu15.10，已通过U盘正常安装好ubuntu15.10.上网和文字处理各项功能均正常。 问题：在ubuntu15.10下无法正常关机。现像：ubuntu正常关机后，笔记
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 每年 11 月 20 日為 Ubuntu 社群感恩日 UCADay  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473922 http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/announc ... 6324.shtml Announcing the Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day on November 20, 2015 每年 11 月 20 日為 Ubuntu 社群感恩日 UCADay (Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day) zz: poloshiao — 2015-
<^k^>  ─> 11-18 11:26
<Vie> ^k^: 辛苦了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 15.10联网问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473923 好像15.10联网稳定性不如15.04。断开后要重启才能重新联上，15.04不存在这个问题 zz: mht — 2015-11-18 11:35
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 15.10联网问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473924 好像15.10联网稳定性不如15.04。断开后要重启才能重新联上，15.04不存在这个问题 zz: mht — 2015-11-18 11:36
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 大神来看看, fstab的问题.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473925 安装了15.10, 以后fstab里面的smaba共享服务开机无法自动挂载了, 升级到16.04也不行, cat /var/log/syslog里面可以看到有去做挂载动作,但是提示network unreachable, 启动以后手动执行sudo mount -a可以挂载上. ps: 开机
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助：在Live系统中无法挂载本地硬盘分区和U盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473926 系统debian8.2 制作成LiveDVD运行，在制作成liveDVD之前，在nautils中点击其他分区都可以自动挂载的，包括U盘。 现在在Live状态运行时，却出现问题： 点击所有分区图标都无法挂
<^k^>  ─> 载，提示如下问题： 不能访问 209 GB 卷 Not authorized to perform operation 运行gparted出错，提示 …
<onlylove> debian的系统里面都装了啥，我安装的时候什么都不选就用了600M
<onlylove> syq: ^^ cc happyaro1
<onlylove> 为啥我怀疑我硬盘坏了
<Ueno_Otoko> join /linux-amlogic
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  14:23
<^k^> onlylove1: 拜只愛
<onlylove> onlylove1: 拜-
<^k^> onlylove: ok 目标被加入白名单.
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • 关于tmux支持鼠标的配置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473927 之前的正常配置，最近更新以后失效了。配置如下： Code: # https://linuxtoy.org/archives/from-screen-to-tmux.html set -g prefix ^a bind r source-file ~/.tmux.conf\; display "Reloaded!" unbind ^b bind a send-prefix # 支持鼠标滚轮 # 水平
<^k^>  ─> 或垂直分割窗口 unbind '"' bind - splitw -v # 分割成上下两个窗口 unbind % bind | splitw -h # 分割成 …
 * yurakucho Mac太扯淡了, 耳机插孔切换不是硬开关, 休眠回来耳机保持插入的状态竟然speaker发生, 干!
<onlylove> yurakucho: 有debian没，帮我执行下apt-file find dig
<onlylove> yurakucho: 网络不好，连basesystem都没选，然后发现一堆工具没有
<gfxmode_> yurakucho: 您是不是用耳机看小电影了？
<yurakucho> onlylove1: 咩 packages.debian.org
<yurakucho> gfxmode_: 在放skid row的歌
<onlylove1> yurakucho: That is useless ,I just wanna install dig ,but it depends on bind!
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  15:41
<onlylove> happyaro1: 哪个傻缺提议把dig和bind9绑在一起安装的 cc syq
<yurakucho> onlylove1: 我印象里我的debian里有dig 并没有bind9
<onlylove1> yurakucho: you can simply try apt-get install dnsutils
<imtxc> dig 和 bind9?
<onlylove1> yurakucho: if you choose nothing in taskselect when installing your system
<yurakucho> onlylove1: https://packages.debian.org/jessie/dnsutils
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Debian -- Details of package dnsutils in jessie
<yurakucho> onlylove1: 没依赖, 我默认没开suggests =,=
<yurakucho> imtxc: 用了bind9的库而已, 不知道被哪个suggest了可能
<yurakucho> imtxc: 你坐在我那?
<imtxc> yurakucho: 还没呢
<imtxc> yurakucho: 在考虑要不要换~
<yurakucho> imtxc: 大座舒服 我那不行
<kandu> yurakucho: 好像 dnsutils depend libbind9
<yurakucho> imtxc: 去做你老板的位子好了
<yurakucho> kandu: 只是库的话可以理解
<imtxc> yurakucho: 不敢啊
<yurakucho> imtxc: 或者忽悠另外三个大座中的一个离职
<kandu> yurakucho: mac 用着感觉如何，对比deb
<yurakucho> imtxc: 我想卖了x230啊, t460s还没上市
<yurakucho> kandu: 烂, 渣, 难用
<yurakucho> kandu: linux是40%的完成度 但是可以自定义到90%
<yurakucho> kandu: windows是70%和80%
<yurakucho> kandu: mac是70%和71%
<yurakucho> imtxc: 没得机器借了 不开心啊
<onlylove1> yurakucho: it depends on bind9-host and it's not a suggets
<yurakucho> onlylove1: ... bind9-host只是提供了一个host命令, 特别小一个包....
<yurakucho> onlylove1: 和bind9的主功能差好远好吧
<onlylove1> yurakucho: ok i see
<imtxc> yurakucho: lol
<yurakucho> imtxc: 你lol的啥
<imtxc> yurakucho: 机器多啊
<yurakucho> imtxc: 有保修的有IPS的x230不知道能卖多少钱哦
<onlylove1> I wonder the percent of OSX
<onlylove> yurakucho: 特别小一个包占用了11M？
<yurakucho> onlylove: https://packages.debian.org/jessie/dnsutils
<yurakucho> o
<yurakucho> onlylove: 最下 装完了一百多K
<yurakucho> 稍等 说错了
<yurakucho> https://packages.debian.org/jessie/bind9-host
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Debian -- Details of package bind9-host in jessie
<yurakucho> 也是100多k
<onlylove1> yurakucho: After this operation, 10.7 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<yurakucho> onlylove1: 库的原因吧
<onlylove1> 简直了
<kandu> onlylove1: 截个屏瞧瞧
<onlylove3> test
<ubrl> onlylove3:点点点.  16:04
<onlylove3> kandu: imagebin.org is down
<yurakucho> http://picpaste.com/
<kandu> onlylove3: 这里也好 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/
<imtxc> yurakucho: x230 现在要是能卖成钱就好了
<yurakucho> imtxc: 能啊 怎么不能
<yurakucho> imtxc: 两个月前水木还卖3000呢, 还没有IPS和保修的
<imtxc> yurakucho: 我去，这么保值呢
<yurakucho> imtxc: 得看具体配置吧
<onlylove3> kandu: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/3638553
<onlylove_> imtxc: 3000都能买新船了，那些孩子不懂行情，加上现在青黄不接
<imtxc> yurakucho: 没 ips 的配置估计高不到哪里去
 * yurakucho 我这么穷 还是再买一年保修再用一年吧 =,=
<imtxc> yurakucho: 你那么壕
<yurakucho> imtxc: 毛线
<onlylove_> imtxc: 这年头越有钱越觉得自己穷，越穷的反而越觉得钱无所谓
<onlylove_> imtxc: 所以adam觉得自己穷
 * yurakucho 买保险, 再战一年再换
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 你在等x1 4th?
<yurakucho> onlylove_: x1性价比太差了
<yurakucho> onlylove_: T460s之类的吧
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 性价比，有人比船更好？
<yurakucho> onlylove_: 又不是追求极端, 均衡考虑嘛
<onlylove> yurakucho: git push怎么弄的
<onlylove> yurakucho: http://www.open-open.com/lib/view/open1328069889514.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ Git详解之三 Git分支 - OPEN 开发经验库
<onlylove> yurakucho: 里面有个删除远程分支
<yurakucho> onlylove: 嗯 怎么了
<imtxc> yurakucho: 我是真穷
<onlylove__> yurakucho: 那么我要把本地分支更新到远程分支上，我该怎么做啊？
<yurakucho> onlylove__: 更新就是push咯 还要怎么做...
<onlylove__> yurakucho: 就是说，我check out到本地分支，然后git push？
<yurakucho> onlylove__: 你可以用比较正常的语法 git push origin --delete serverfix 删除remote branch
<yurakucho> onlylove__: 是啊
 * onlylove__ 突然觉得git好麻烦
<yurakucho> onlylove__: 命令确实有点多 用gui吧~
<yurakucho> imtxc: 我的工行卡里一分钱没有, 但是发短信说可以申请十万二额度的信用卡... 发好几回了...
<imtxc> onlylove2: 今天我的网比你的还差
<onlylove2> imtxc: impossible I use two client
<onlylove2> imtxc: It is said that there was a fire in soft park first phase is that true?
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  16:35
<onlylove> yurakucho: 我头大的是概念，并不愁命令，对那些概念不熟，用git-gui一样把repo搞乱
 * onlylove 觉得还是在github上弄个repo做实验比较好一点
<onlylove> imtxc: 上周五我司直接断网，然后ITO发信说，机房着火了，然后说他们奋战到周六凌晨两点
<onlylove> 真怀念直接push到master的时间
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 要烤几分熟 : 甲:你不是在火化场做的好好的,怎麽会被辞退呢? 乙:都怪我多嘴! 甲:你说了什麽吗? 乙:那一次我问旁边的家属要烤几分熟!
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 装有 Ubuntu 的 BQ Aquaris 手机现抵达俄罗斯供购买  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473929 装有 Ubuntu 的 BQ 手机 http://cn.ubuntu.com/news 现抵达俄罗斯供购买，此次提供购买Ubuntu BQ手机为BQ手机 E5 http://cn.ubuntu.com/news 和E4.5，分别售价为 15,499 ‎₽ 和12,499 ₽。 zz: ubuntu_fan
<^k^>  ─> — 2015-11-18 17:09
<gfxmode_> 今天没有Coding欲
 * yurakucho 求coding欲
<gfxmode_> yurakucho: PM撩拨一下，就有了
<yurakucho> gfxmode_: 我司暂时没有PM...
<yurakucho> gfxmode_: 办公室太小 坐不下PM...
 * gfxmode_ PM == Piaoliang MM
<onlylove__> gfxmode_: PLMM撩拨下，估计就更没了吧？
<onlylove__> yurakucho: 要给你多大的OFFICE，你才满足！
<gfxmode_> 估计OFFICE2013也满足不了
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  17:21
<imtxc> yurakucho: 壕
<imtxc> yurakucho: coding 起来
 * onlylove__ 觉得debian越来越臃肿
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 为毛？
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 今天装系统，什么都没选，用掉600+M，装了个dnsutils，用掉10+M
<yurakucho> 几百兆而已...
<gfxmode_> 硬盘多大？现在硬盘不值钱吧
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 那还多？
 * yurakucho 晚上吃啥
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 装系统的时候tasksel里面一个没选，连basesystem也没选
<gebjgd> onlylove_, raspi都8G的sd卡了 足够
<onlylove___> gebjgd: slax 300M不到已经带KDE了，debian这边600M连Xorg都没!
<onlylove___> yurakucho: ^^
<gebjgd> onlylove___, slax是啥？
<yurakucho> onlylove___: debian的目标又不是精简...
<yurakucho> onlylove___: 当然我也觉得有臃肿的倾向 所以关掉suggest的option
<onlylove___> yurakucho: 不是精简，也用不着这样吧，win2000装完了才800M好么，
<onlylove___> yurakucho: win98装完才300M
<yurakucho> onlylove___: 为什么和十五年前的OS比较...
<onlylove___> yurakucho: 你非要和16G的win7比？
<gebjgd> onlylove___, 必须要和win10比较
<onlylove_> 你们为啥要和烂的比……
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 15年前，win2K有那些功能，15年后，win10比win2k多啥特殊功能了？
<yurakucho> 多太多了... ...
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 多了你还能继续用的功能了
 * yurakucho 认怂下线下班
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 要是win2k有64bit版本，而且有现有硬件驱动，我还真不介意用2k
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 你用2k试试看就知道了 FX都装不上了
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 因为fx会检查系统版本，
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 你如果把那段代码去掉，一样装
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 别如果  世界不相信如果
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 那你把win2k的nt5改成nt6.1
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 改了还叫2k么
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 欺骗软件这种小把戏
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 改个字符串
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 你适合去微软工作
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 改了之后过来继续喷debian臃肿
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  17:39
<onlylove> gebjgd: 这和微软并没关系，系统并没增加特殊功能，占用资源却加倍膨胀
<gebjgd> onlylove, win是谁出的  和微软没关系 和苹果有关系？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你这叫抬杠
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我只是拿win2k做比较，slax一样啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: slax总是linux了吧
<onlylove> gebjgd: 人200M的体积，带声卡显卡驱动，带KDE了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 那就去用  在这里说什么
<rabbitear> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rhvtzzmq-Y
<ubrl> rabbitear: ⇪ Baby it's Cold Outside lyrics - YouTube
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<CyrusYzGTt> 嘿嘿
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rq6IIIKSAAEEXZnbgVsAALrJQHF_t0AAQR1245.jpg 一个内心强大的喵的自画像~
<Freebuilder> 照猫画虎
<CyrusYzGTt> 猫科动物，溯源进化
<yoyojacky2012> 这里有没有什么比较有趣的话题?
<Freebuilder> 今晚吃泥鳅
<Freebuilder> 上腭被搓死啦
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • 解决了一个数组分配的小问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473930 哈哈！！！ 起因：我先int a[row+1][999]了一个数组，row是一个int型，初使化居然没问题。 经过：程序里运行到某一部份总是崩溃，发现那一部份的row都大于2000，当时郁闷啊，程序里死查活查都觉得逻
<^k^>  ─> 辑上没问题啊。。。毕竟row小于1500时程序都正常，触发异常都是row很大的时候。莫非数 …
<fightingcat> Hi,Çë½Ì¸ö¹ØÓÚÖն˵ÄÎÊÌ⣬/dev/ptmxºÍ/dev/pts/*¿´ÉÏÈ¥Ö»ÊÇÆðµ½Á¬½ÓÁ½±ßÊäÈëÊä³öµÄ×÷Óã¬ÊÇÕâÑùµÄÂð
<^k^> fightingcat say: Hi,请教个关于终端的问题，/dev/ptmx和/dev/pts/*看上去只是起到连接两边输入输出的作用，是这样的吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<fightingcat> Sorry about that...
<fightingcat> Jesus, I don't know how to set encoding of this client...
<CyrusYzGTt> 换 zh_CN.UTF8
<fightingcat> well...I want ask a question about pseudo terminal, it seems like /dev/ptmx and /dev/pts/* are used for connecting input/output of two side, is that like so?
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 找 FreeBirdLjj
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 找 gebjgd
<fightingcat> I get mojibake here too...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..英文不懂，太多深奥的单词，
<fightingcat> hao ba, yong sublimetext zhuan huan le xia bian ma kan dao le...
<alvin_rxg> fightingcat: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *BHY@aq*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<CyrusYzGTt> debian 系 用 sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales 选择所有中文编码 比如 GB2312 GB3... GBK zh_CN.UTF,,然后选择 zh_CN.UTF作为主要编码
<circ-user-C1flq> 额，我回来了，之前用的客户端不能设置编码……
<circ-user-C1flq> 不，我是windows……
<CyrusYzGTt> debian 系 用 sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales 选择所有中文编码 比如 GB2312 GB3... GBK zh_CN.UTF,,然后选择 zh_CN.UTF作为主要编码
<CyrusYzGTt> circ-user-C1flq§ ..
<circ-user-C1flq> 换了个chrome插件的IRC客户端
<CyrusYzGTt> 自己用自己喜欢用的， 一般用户，比如我，就用 xchat
<circ-user-C1flq> 之前的问题是，看起来/dev/ptmx和/dev/pts/*只是连接两边输入输出的作用，是这样的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 这么深奥， 我不会
<CyrusYzGTt> 我只是管理用 gnome3 自带的那个，
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果用其他的安装 扩展插件
<circ-user-C1flq> 好吧，谢谢捧场，不知道去哪里问好，第一时间想到QQ群，但是懒得加，然后想到这里……
<CyrusYzGTt> 比如 蓝牙音响 pulsealsa bulez
<CyrusYzGTt> circ-user-C1flq§ 去 #archlinux-cn 我的debian 问题在那解答，或者去 gentoo 和 arch的wiki ，那里比较通用
<circ-user-C1flq> 好的，谢谢指点
<mjkr> can someone verify, both from within the gfw and without, if http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu is accessible?
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 Connection refused - connect(2)
 * mjkr nudges CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> mjkr§ nudges 是什么意思？？
<vickycq> 点你的意思
<CyrusYzGTt> can someone verify, both from within the gfw and without, if http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu is accessible?
<CyrusYzGTt> 那这句话呢
<vickycq> Not accessible here.
<CyrusYzGTt> 翻译
<vickycq> But ping result is 0% packet loss at ~320ms
<vickycq> ip 128.135.211.210
<vickycq> Tried goproxy, got 'Unable to connect to server at URL: http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/'
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 Connection refused - connect(2)
<mjkr> ok. so probably the site is down
<vickycq> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu
<ubrl> vickycq: ⇪ Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up?
<vickycq> It's not just you! http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu looks down from here.
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 Connection refused - connect(2)
<mjkr> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.archive.org
<ubrl> mjkr: ⇪ Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up?
<mjkr> nvm
<vickycq> archive.org is ok
<mjkr> from within prchina or without?
<vickycq> archive.org is blocked in prc.
<mjkr> dns poisoning, by the look of it.
<mjkr> dns poisoning indeed
<vickycq> yeah, it's quite common
<new> hello
<ubrl> new:点点点.  22:20
<root__> hello
<ubrl> root__:点点点.  22:31
<root__> 大家好
<ubrl> root__:点点点.  22:31
<root__> hi
<ubrl> root__:点点点.  22:32
<root__> 大家好，可以用中文交流吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 猎人与鸟 : 猎人手持猎枪对准了头顶的一只鸟,这时,鸟拉了一泡屎正好落在他的脸上,猎人气愤地骂道:"你出来也不穿裤衩?" 鸟讥讽道:"难道猎人拉屎还穿裤衩?"
<root__> hello
<ubrl> root__:点点点.  22:35
<root__> 大家都在干嘛呢？
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=294076
<ubrl> ⇪ t: mldonkey 为何自动切换限速方案 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 自由建客
<CyrusYzGTt> maxdownload
<CyrusYzGTt> maxupload
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上班呢
<knownbad> 没，躺在床上睡觉呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 赞
<gebjgd> knownbad, 自己当老板了？
<knownbad> 没。
<knownbad> 你呢？   开了你公司CEO没？
<knownbad> 近来天气冷了，多注意些。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有呢  ceo最近在和我讨论mac客户端的问题
<gebjgd> knownbad, 先留着他
<goodwell> 嗯，有没有人
<gebjgd> goodwell, 你猜
<goodwell> gebjgd: 这么晚了，不睡啊
<knownbad> 先让他帮你打盆水泡泡脚再谈。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我看行
<knownbad> 德国人泡脚吗？   洛杉矶的足疗店到处都是。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 泡茶
<gebjgd> knownbad, lxpanel 0.8.1就差点功能能就完美了
<knownbad> 得看看qt。
<gebjgd> knownbad, lxqt？ 太渣
<knownbad> 但是lxde已在maintenance mode。   不是得migrate吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 慢慢等吧
<knownbad> 那，我还是先用着cinnamon吧。
<knownbad> 刚刚去看了网站，还好啊？   只是还没上debian而已。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 太慢  而且不支持2个屏幕的panel平铺
<knownbad> Pannel到还好，只要支持多屏。
<knownbad> 奇怪lxqt frost比lxqt dark还黑。
<gebjgd> knownbad, cinnamon的不支持
<knownbad> 谁不支持？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 平铺
<knownbad> 没看懂，还在说panel吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 必须啊
<knownbad> 妈的，你见过完美的桌面吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 娘的 没见过
<knownbad> 难道panel决定成败？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 恩那
<gebjgd> knownbad, 细节决定成败
<knownbad> 看来你是传说中修剪鸡巴毛的男人。。。
<knownbad> 太龟毛了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你不修剪？
<knownbad> 我一把火烧了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 更厉害  高手
<knownbad> 烤鸵鸟。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 鸵鸟肉？
<knownbad> 大只。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 鸵鸟肉不好吃
<knownbad> 我晕，说的是下面那只鸵鸟。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你下面那是鹌鹑
<knownbad> 草莓你。
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ssh一段时间后就连接不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473933 我有5台装了ubuntu server 14.04的服务器，其中4台机器ssh互相之间都能连通，但是有一台机器就一开始一段时间能ssh连通，一段时间后便不允许别的服务器对它进行ssh连接（连接不上时显示connectio
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-19
<gfxmode> s
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 为什么没有爱普生R330这个型号的驱动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473934 为什么没有爱普生R330这个型号的驱动？我是添加网络打印机的，网络打印机是安装在windows系统里面的 zz: zdjitall — 2015-11-19 9:10
<onlylove_> 普京大帝发飚了
<onlylove_> http://top.jobbole.com/30142/?utm_source=blog.jobbole.com&utm_medium=sidebar-top-news
<ubrl> ⇪ f: AI通过日本大学入学标准考试：力争2021年考进东大 - 头条 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove_> 这年头AI都能考大学了
<onlylove_> 不过AI考这个有啥用么……仅仅是给那些研究AI的看吧……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 反应 : 公园里有一对男女。问:"我能吻你一下吗?"她没有回答。他又问:"你能让我吻一下吗?"她还是不答。他火了:"咦,你聋了吗?""咦,你死了吗?"
<imtxc> 早啊
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 居然才来上班
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 上班好一会儿了
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 忙啊
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 我到新项目组一周了，现在还闲着，自己应该做什么完全不知道
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 那多赞
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 闲得发慌的结果是，我想辞职
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 辞起来
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 靠，辞职以后没收入好么
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 难道不是跳槽
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 跳毛线，昨天博彦给我打电话，特喵的最近给我电话的都是外包外包外包
<onlylove_> 在单位机器上测试几天拼音加加，能用就回去把紫光那弱智换了
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 你司有SA职位需求不
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 我司没有 SA 吧
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 那你司的网站什么的，都谁维护
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 难道你们还负责那块？
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 不知道啊
<onlylove_> 夭寿啦，程序员开始抢sa饭碗了
<onlylove_> 不管啦，先吃饭去
<iamfredng> onlylove_: nice
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.10 • 急求 关于 tmps挂载之后日志无法创建的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473936 用的ssd硬盘，本意想把log放到内存，fstab内容 Code: tmpfs   /tmp            tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=1777      0       0 tmpfs   /var/tmp        tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=1777      0   
<^k^>  ─>    0 tmpfs   /var/log        tmpfs   defaults,noatime,mode=1777      0       0 安装了mysql ,ngi …
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 除了度娘，还有啥好用的网盘
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 我感觉度娘还没有 dropbox 好用
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 度娘在朝内，没墙
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 度娘在 linux 下面用 firefox 下载百度网盘稍微大点儿的文件总失败
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 大文件访问手机版度娘
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 不然总让你下载客户端
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 我知道啊，但是总下载中间失败这
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 金山那东西咋样，老实说，我现在看见金山就烦
<Guest88917> 微软onedrive
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 你下多大文件啊，我下800M的电影都没问题
<yurakucho> onlylove_: Dropbox, Copy, OneDrive
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 我现在连wps 都不想用了
<MangHuo> yurakucho: copy 是啥
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 早就该不欧诺个
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 早就该不用wps，让它安静的走吧
<yurakucho> MangHuo: https://www.copy.com/page/
<ubrl> yurakucho: ⇪ Sync, protect, and share your files - A simple cloud solution to manage business and personal storage.
<yurakucho> yurakucho: 最近很流行, 不过我还是喜欢dropbox
<yurakucho> MangHuo: ^^
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 对啊， dropbox 蛮好的
<yurakucho> MangHuo: dropbox最不好的一点是: nnnd, 容量数字不是整数啊, 看着就烦, 都想删号重练了
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 找医生吧少年。。。
<yurakucho> MangHuo: http://www.iplaysoft.com/copy.html
<ubrl> yurakucho: ⇪ COPY - 简单清新的云储存同步网盘！免费无限空间扩容，大有赶追Dropbox之势！ | 异次元软件下载
<MangHuo> 下载一个试试速度
<onlylove> 测试加加输入法
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 赞，自带 cli
<yunfan> yurakucho: 为什么要是整数
<onlylove> 还是原来的习惯，除了加加那状态栏的蛋疼位置
<onlylove> 我估计回家就可以把紫光卸载了
<MangHuo> yurakucho: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.zzIo4j&id=21125307943&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
<MangHuo> 太贵了
<ubrl> MangHuo: ⇪ 取标题 redirection forbidden: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.zzIo4j&id=21125307943&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail -> http://world.taobao.com/item/21125307943.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a230r.1.14.1.zzIo4j&ns=1&a
<yurakucho> MangHuo: ... ...给我5G就够了 - -!
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 话说google drive现在有linux客户端了么
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 不知道啊，好像没有
<onlylove_> yunfan: 个人习惯，可能当当觉得那样齐整
<yurakucho> yunfan: 我喜欢整洁
<MangHuo> 没有两步认证，算了..
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 还是选mainstream吧, dropbox
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 可是可是，硬盘都是1000进的，计算机都是1024进，哪个才是整数啊
<yurakucho> onlylove_: 1024
<MangHuo> yurakucho: google driver 要是哟客户端还好
<MangHuo> 不过看起来我等不了了
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 国外的盘有时候要爬墙，这个不好
<yurakucho> 也就一般吧 dropbox赛高 我要是dropbox的老板 就杀掉所有僵尸用户 然后把现有用户的容量都向上取整到5xG
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 如何判断zonbie
<yurakucho> onlylove_: 没有自己文件的, 超过一年没登陆的
<onlylove_> 又拼错单词了zombie
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 这不好，我度娘盘里面都是从别人那转存的
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 然后不需要的都删掉了
<yurakucho> onlylove_: 那也算有文件...
<yurakucho> onlylove_: dropbox一堆用来邀请增加容量里头一个自己文件也没有的...
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 里面就存了个slax的映像和一个diskinfo的包
 * onlylove_ 至今记不住水晶怎么拼
<onlylove_> crys*输入法帮我补全吧……
<yurakucho> crystal?
<onlylove_> 是的
<yurakucho> 记住读音就可以猜拼写了
<onlylove_> 这种不常用的
<onlylove> http://www.zhihu.com/question/20553237
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪  有哪些认证或考试，生僻冷门，难度较大，含金量高，而通过自学可以通过的？ - 考试 - 知乎
<onlylove> 突然觉得各种培训机构的参与，把各种认证搞的……
<MangHuo> 牛牛好久没来了
<MangHuo> 谁会日语啊请教个问题
<onlylove1> 牛牛？最近有来啊，是你好久没来了好吗
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 你要不看看有没有ubuntu-jp，去问下？
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 有那个频道，不过人不多
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 你是要问啥hentai的问题么？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装过程自动重启 求解决方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473940 a08b87d6277f9e2f8c16a04a1b30e924b899f355.jpg 如图,安装到这里点击继续后电脑就自动重启了,系统是ghost的win7,固态硬盘... 求解决方法.... zz: zdjitall — 2015-11-19 13:13
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 不，假名的问题
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 奇怪，假名不就相当于拼音么，这有啥好问的
 * onlylove1 装作很懂的样子忽悠 MangHuo
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我喜欢二进制整数的
<onlylove3> yunfan: 当当也是啊，你看他说1024是整数
<onlylove3> 心好累，这渣渣网，谁家缺sa把我带走吧
<onlylove__> http://blog.jobbole.com/94693/
<ubrl> onlylove__: ⇪ 上线第一年，Instagram 的技术栈都有哪些东西？ - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove__> 这得花多少钱啊
<yunfan> onlylove__: 1024不够整
<onlylove__> 都跑在amazon上
<yunfan> 1024 = 2^10  这里的10是10进制的 其实应该是 2^8 才是够整的
<yunfan> 下一个整数是 2^16
<onlylove__> yunfan: 你意思是256更整齐？
<yunfan> onlylove__: 你没看懂
<MangHuo> 日语老司机呢啊
 * onlylove3 一脚踹掉了显示器线
<yunfan> onlylove3: 去哪家？
<onlylove3> yunfan: 没想好，昨晚上想了一晚上，不知道自己以后靠啥养活自己，今早上就看到养老金的新闻，真TM扯
<onlylove3> yunfan: 我觉得我有必要在变穷之前做点疯狂的事情
<onlylove3> yunfan: 好吧，其实我想说的是，在变老之前做点想做的事情
<yunfan> onlylove3: 上次我他妈就跟你说过了的
<yunfan> onlylove3: 你这意思是打算去参加isis还是库尔德武装？
<onlylove3> yunfan: 我记性不好
<onlylove3> yunfan: 我胆小，晕血，那地方去不得
<yunfan> onlylove3: 上次我们去虾铺虾铺吃饭 你还记得吧
<onlylove3> yunfan: 好久的事情了
<onlylove__> http://blog.jobbole.com/17675/
<ubrl> onlylove__: ⇪ 写给那些对Instagram羡慕嫉妒恨人们的信 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<yunfan> onlylove3: 对啊 我早就觉得你这个做下去不是个头啊
<onlylove3> oracle的埃里森会有舍不得买的游艇？
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • initramfs模式下手工引导命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473830 使用VHD-UBUNTU系统时候，如果引导失败进入initramfs模式， 可以手动输入命令，挂载根目录，并且手动引导。所需命令如下。 如果是硬盘系统，就不需要前三个命令，直接输入最后两个命令就可以
<^k^>  ─> 。 （）内的命令是其上一行命令的变形，两者可任选其一。 Code: mkdir /host mount -t ntfs-3g - …
<onlylove3> yunfan: 老实说，这事情我来帝都之前就想过了，所以我离开家，但是很多事不是你想就行
<onlylove3> yunfan: 我在帝都这三年，发生很多很多变故，多到TM我受不了
<yunfan> onlylove3: 然而就算你不想 时间也在慢慢过去 你要慢慢老的 我也是
<yunfan> 你看我就错过了泡妞黄金期 现在只能是考虑找个人结婚了
<onlylove3> yunfan: 所以我只能说，在我能力范围之内，把我想做的事情先排个顺序，挨个处理了
<onlylove3> yunfan: 比方前几天问你的那事情
<Niac> onlylove3: 不能批处理吗
<onlylove3> yunfan: 虽然近期不会去，但是肯定要去的
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • dracut模式下手动引导命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473830 其他发布版，如Fedora Mageia Opensuse，使用dracut。 如果引导失败进入dracut模式，可以手动引导。所需命令如下 硬盘系统只需要最后两个命令。 Code: mkdir /host mount -t ntfs-3g -o rw /dev/sda2 /host kpartx -av /host
<^k^>  ─> /mageia/mageia.vhd mount -t ext4 -o rw /dev/mapper/loop0p1 /sysroot systemctl switch-root /sysroot /sbin/init zz: niu …
<onlylove3> Niac: 批处理也是单线程好么，我是sa，批处理比你玩的好
<yunfan> onlylove3: 哪个事情
<Niac> onlylove3: --！砸脚了
<onlylove3> yunfan: 泡妞什么的，其实这个看个人，有人想花丛里游荡，有人就想找一个伴儿
<onlylove3> yunfan: 琴
<onlylove3> Niac: 所以你应该问，可不可以统筹下，然后并行处理
<Niac> onlylove3: 受教了
<onlylove3> Niac: 并行固然是好方法，但是很多事情，并行不了
<yunfan> onlylove3: 那是吃饭的？
<Niac> onlylove3: 比如？
<onlylove3> yunfan: 不是，但是我想做，想做很久了，从来帝都之前就想
<onlylove3> yunfan: 我怕以后没机会了
<onlylove3> Niac: 统筹方法这个……就是……你自己度娘下呗，实在不行，假设你已经结婚，你和你媳妇办事的时候，你能码代码么
<onlylove3> yunfan: 吃饭的东西的话，我倒是可以考虑机电工程师认证，貌似那个证书可以挂靠？
<onlylove3> 不过电气设备选型什么的，忘得差不多了
 * root__ 
<yunfan> onlylove3: 别想太多
<yunfan> yurakucho: 要追求2进制整数得用2^8 2^16 这种  别用2^10这种不伦不类的
<IntNull> Helloworld
<onlylove3> yunfan: 看了下考试规定，貌似我没资格参加专业考试……
<onlylove3> yunfan: 不过基础和专业基础倒是可以
<yunfan> onlylove3: 这条路不是头
<onlylove3> yunfan: 其实我觉得it这路在国内不大好走，国内都是编码多少年当管理CTO啥的，哪有那么多CXO给你玩
<onlylove3> yunfan: 家里的话，无非就是CNC操作工人
<yunfan> onlylove3: cnc操作工人还不错的 就是也走不长
<yunfan> onlylove3: 有钱在家流转点土地吧
<onlylove3> yunfan: 如果这个也不好走，那真的很麻烦，毕竟我那对电气工程师基本没需求，IT就更别想了
<onlylove3> yunfan: 家里土地早被承包商买的差不多了，流转毛
<chencf> luokanjian
<IntNull> canfeng
<yunfan> onlylove3: 那看地方了
<chencf> kandao l
<IntNull> ok
<chencf> 罗看件
<yunfan> onlylove3: 那个jerro呢 最近都没看到他了
<onlylove> yunfan: 今早上坐地铁的时候我还在想，二代有时间没来了
<onlylove> yunfan: 那家伙古怪想法很多，不过很多不实际
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 中行白金返现那个, 卖了礼品卡给别人, 小赚差价 =,=
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 白金壕
<onlylove> lainme_: 最近有罗杰动静不
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 不过自己还是充了500$ 最近有啥可买的?
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • apache basic 认证失败了，好像无法提交  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473941 想给自己的网站加密，查阅了一下资料，打算就用apache basic auth 最简单的这招，方法是参考 http://www.pooy.net/apache-allowoverrid ... onfig.html 这篇文章。 设置好之后，当我访问网页时，浏
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 过两天呗
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 下周估计黑五预热有合适的
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 得到了它
<yunfan> onlylove: 搞不好是去参加志愿者了
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 到时候很有可能需要个 U 盘
<yunfan> MangHuo: 到时候有好的通知我
<yurakucho> MangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<yunfan> cc yurakucho
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 对的~
<MangHuo> yunfan: 刚才淘了个眼镜...
<yunfan> 我估计电子产品大降价会
<yunfan> MangHuo: 镜框？
<MangHuo> yunfan: 一套啊
<MangHuo> yunfan: 国内太贵
<onlylove__> MangHuo: 黑五那个咋回事
<yunfan> MangHuo: 多少?
<MangHuo> onlylove__: 等等黑五看有特价了我想买个 u 盘啊
<MangHuo> yunfan: 6000 日元
<MangHuo> yunfan: 1.74 折射率
<yunfan> MangHuo: 也有几百块吧
<Niac> 想买几本书  不知道黑五有双十一折扣大不
<MangHuo> yunfan: 对啊，但是比国内便宜好多
<yunfan> onlylove__: 黑色星期五 你可以搜下这个
<yunfan> MangHuo: 没有啊 我镜框在网上买200 镜片线下配200
<MangHuo> yunfan: 这么贵.. 淘宝现在 28 一副
<onlylove_> yunfan: 如果单从这个关键字搜的话，是13号，周五，不过上周五确实是13号
<MangHuo> onlylove__: 这个黑五不是那个黑五
<yunfan> MangHuo: 最好是医院打折 降价买激光视力矫正手术  lol
<MangHuo> onlylove__: 这个黑五每年一次
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 所以问你
<yunfan> onlylove_: 是 黑色星期五 电商的
<MangHuo> yunfan: 其实不是店商的吧
<yunfan> onlylove_: 跟中国双11差不多 你想想下个月 国外最重要的节日是哪个
<onlylove_> yunfan: 复活节？
<MangHuo> 万恶的资本主义实体店的节日嘛
<yunfan> MangHuo: 双11线下也打折嘛 反正就是那个气氛
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 感恩
<yunfan> onlylove_: thanks giving
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 你说的那个黑五，不一定每年一次
<yunfan> onlylove_: 是我的问题 忘了说美国
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 这东西和双十一比弱爆了吧？当然是和最近几年比
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请教个grub2的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473942 grub2命令引导linux grub>set root=( hd 0,7) ＃ 为什么在这是root=hd，到第二行就成了root=sd，grub2里不是不区分IDE和SATA，都用hd么？ grub>linux /boot/vmlinuz-xxx-xxx root=/dev/ sd a7 grub>initrd /boot/initrd.img-xxx-xxx grub>boot zz
<^k^>  ─> : sluding — 2015-11-19 14:30
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 优惠不弱
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 优惠力度比双十一大
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 加上相对国内价格，加上保真
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 那不错，国内很多先涨后降的
<yunfan> onlylove_: 双十一一开始还行 现在都是扯淡的
<MangHuo> yunfan: 不过还好吧
<yunfan> 所以我真讨厌中国那些跟风的
<MangHuo> yunfan: 至少，双十一买的东西是这三个月最便宜的
<yunfan> 大家都跟着叫着嚷着  最后事情往往就变坏了
<yunfan> MangHuo: 便宜几块钱而已 我有各种我想买的东西 比较过 所以双十一之前我干脆去美亚海淘了
 * yurakucho 双十一买了两件T恤衫, 然后都退了...
<MangHuo> yunfan: 天猫也有龟腚的嘛，双十一的价格不能比十月和12月的高
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 买了个牛当家，特别赞
<yunfan> MangHuo: 我是说没便宜多少 有时候还不如真清库存便宜  反正就是噱头多
<onlylove_> yunfan: 其实快递才是麻烦
<yunfan> MangHuo: 有什么好包推荐不
<MangHuo> 买了两双 NB，发货之前退了， 第一发现是莆田旗舰店的，第二我发现史个庄村的扫地大妈都穿 NB
<yunfan> onlylove_: 恩 我的东西 今天才清关结束 tmd
<paris_>  /j #linux-cn
<MangHuo> yunfan: 我也正在求包
<yunfan> 害的我忍了一周啊
<yunfan> MangHuo: 你求什么包
<paris_>  /j #linuxmint-cn
<yunfan> paris_: /j #linuxcn
<MangHuo> yunfan: 日常随身
<yunfan> MangHuo: 关键是你日常放什么 要多大那种
<yunfan> 还有要什么功能
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 我推荐的没错啦
<yurakucho> MangHuo: incase
<MangHuo> yunfan: 背个相机，pad，kindle，钱包，钥匙，手电..
<yunfan> MangHuo: 相机不是有专门的包？ 其他的貌似也用不着多大的包
<onlylove___> MangHuo: 你需要旅行箱
<MangHuo> yunfan: onlylove___ 请搜索 理光 GR
<yunfan> onlylove___: 他要带的东西绝对没我的多
<MangHuo> onlylove___: 一般冬天我都揣上衣口袋的
<MangHuo> 对，还有 psp
<yunfan> 不过我要带的东西放身上没事 要放包里过安检不见得次次都方便过
<MangHuo> 再装个耳机
<yunfan> 种子我都要带
<onlylove___> yunfan: 但是娇贵啊，不过貌似GR是卡片，不是单反，如果是单反，还要带俩镜头啥的
<MangHuo> 再装俩u盘
<MangHuo> onlylove___: 其实也没啥娇贵的
<yunfan> MangHuo: 4k多的相机 lol
<yunfan> MangHuo: 你就是相机不好放 其他的都可以数码包一背就行了
<onlylove___> MangHuo: 镜头这种精密玩意儿都不娇贵？
<MangHuo> yunfan: 相机特别好放啊
<MangHuo> yunfan: 比 psp 小
<yunfan> MangHuo: 其实可以考虑包里放个薄膜太阳能 卷起来的
<MangHuo> onlylove___: 我就是背着通勤而已
<yunfan> MangHuo: 大概2k左右
<MangHuo> onlylove___: 精密不精密我不关心
<onlylove___> MangHuo: 你丫的上班带相机……
<onlylove___> MangHuo: 丧病
<MangHuo> onlylove___: 放到高级箱子里面就不会拿出来用了，每年用一次，算下来更贵
<MangHuo> onlylove___: 我每天带啊
<onlylove___> MangHuo: 你带着有啥用
<MangHuo> onlylove___: 刚才提到的那些都是每天带啊，如果没带包，就是钱包，相机，手机，钥匙
<MangHuo> onlylove___: 万一用呢
<onlylove___> MangHuo: 你手机上的相机不能用诶？
<onlylove___> MangHuo: 微博微信还方便呢
<MangHuo> onlylove___: 这么说吧，凤姐也能用，你咋不要
<onlylove___> 虽然我不用那俩
<yunfan> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=24125796987  MangHuo 看看 屌不屌
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 柔性薄膜太阳能电池折叠充电器(便携式）72W18伏数码产品通用型-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 5400.00
<onlylove___> MangHuo: 你那GR……和手机比……
<onlylove___> MangHuo: 何不带5d3
<yunfan> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=520732985933  这是平民款  MangHuo
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 奥鹏AP户外便携式折叠太阳能充电器手机移动电源充电板野外充电宝-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 168.00 - 369.00
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我现在在新项目组里面就像个局外人，什么事都和我无关
<yunfan> onlylove1: 和我在公司差不多
<tryit> yunfan, 在哪高就了？
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 请教个grub2的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473943 grub2命令引导linux grub>set root=( hd 0,7) ＃为什么在这是root=hd，到第二行就成了root=sd，grub2里不是不区分IDE和SATA，都用hd么？ grub>linux /boot/vmlinuz-xxx-xxx root=/dev/ sd a7 grub>initrd /boot/initrd.img-xxx-xxx grub>boot 还有，第
<^k^>  ─> 一行和第二行指定root分区有什么区别 谢谢 zz: sluding — 2015-11-19 15:03
<onlylove1> tryit: 高管整天问别人在哪高就，准备挖人啊
 * onlylove1 还是喜欢安静点的键盘
<gfxmode> 我们厂有人用的 电容键盘
<kandu> yunfan: 我想起来了，上次问你那人的联系方式还没给呢
<onlylove> gfxmode: hhkb太贵
<gfxmode> onlylove: 哈哈，您好聪明，一猜就猜对了，是HHKB。
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 关于ubuntu14.04双屏幕问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473944 ubuntu中可不可以实现一下功能： 显卡：GTX 870 启动ubuntu工作区，使第一个工作区显示在笔记本内置屏幕。第二个工作区显示在外接屏幕。 当切换工作区后在不同的显示器工作。 注：非屏幕克隆显示和
<^k^>  ─> 扩展显示。 zz: mislay — 2015-11-19 15:29
<onlylove> gfxmode: 静电容就hhkb和realforce,rf更贵，因为是全键盘
<gfxmode> onlylove: 电容键盘的声音小一点
<onlylove___> 真TM佩服金山，给NPC压缩数值，还左一次又一次的
<onlylove___> 一次性抽取所有npc数据，按比例压缩，改回去不就完了，怎么还抽不全？
<onlylove___> 这是DBA的错，还是程序的错
<onlylove__> MangHuo: 4300刷掉之后，再刷回官方固件，那个出厂设置还能用不，就是默认无线密码
<MangHuo> onlylove__: 不清楚呢
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • /boot 的空间不足  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473945 /boot 的空间不足，帮忙看看那些可以干掉 console-setup-linux install libselinux1:amd64 install libselinux1:i386 install linux-firmware install linux-generic install linux-headers-4.2.0-16 install linux-headers-4.2.0-16-generic install linux-headers
<^k^>  ─> -generic install linux-image-4.2.0-16-generic install linux-image-extra-4.2.0-16-generic install linux-image-generic …
 * yurakucho 不想看代码了 上网!
<onlylove2> yurakucho: 32个赞赞赞！
<onlylove2> yurakucho: 你那还缺it 不，我想去你那搬机器
<yurakucho> onlylove2: 好像CloudFoundry刚招了个ops
<onlylove2> yurakucho: 真的假的……这么好的机会我咋遇不到呢
<yurakucho> onlylove2: 我之前都不知道CloudFoundry竟然也是我司的...
<onlylove2> yurakucho: 你是代码看多了看傻了
<onlylove2> yurakucho: 经常看下newspaper
<onlylove2> yurakucho: 比方说微软要和猫猫合作这种事，你要知道
<yurakucho> onlylove2: 这个还是晓得的
<yurakucho> onlylove2: 公司架构什么的不清楚
<yurakucho> onlylove2: 入职之后才发现现在我司还是很厉害...
<onlylove2> yurakucho: 你难道打算找个很菜的小公司？
<onlylove2> yurakucho: 那欢迎来我司
<onlylove2> yurakucho: 人力外包什么的
<onlylove2> yurakucho: 说起来，我前同事去博彦了，前几天我还接到博彦的电话
<onlylove2> yurakucho: 不过老实说，我真心不想去这种外包了，拿不到钱
<onlylove2> 我司的vmware业务被博彦抢走了不少的样子
<yurakucho> 确实没什么劲
<onlylove2> yurakucho: 要不你也搞个Instagram？
<yurakucho> onlylove2: 没兴趣
<onlylove2> yurakucho: 创业你都没兴趣，那你想做啥？找个妹子，白天么么哒，晚上啪啪啪？
<onlylove2> yurakucho: 骚年，梦想是要有滴，万一成功了呢
<onlylove2> yurakucho: 当然了，你要是就想面朝大海，春暖花开，那也不错，只要是你想要的
<yurakucho> onlylove2: 好为人师这种心态要不得啊
<onlylove2> yurakucho: 好为人师，哈哈哈哈，你别闹
<yurakucho> MangHuo: yuning_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1463112
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Bug #1463112 “Cat sitting on keyboard crashes lightdm” : Bugs : unity package : Ubuntu
<MangHuo> ...
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 居然有图...
<yurakucho> MangHuo: lol
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 确实是个bug, 写的好玩而已
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 猫不够多，不能复现啊
<yuning_> yurakucho, oh, I have another reproducer, my son can also reproduce this issue
<onlylove2> yurakucho: 我是配不上师这个称谓的，师者，所以传道授业解惑者也
<yurakucho> MangHuo: up主写了, 人坐上去也行
<yurakucho> yuning_: 哈哈哈 可惜我没有 否则我就回了
<MangHuo> yuning_: reproduce && 贴图
<MangHuo> lol
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 图呢，我要看cat！
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 看到了，在文里面贴的链接
<onlylove1> yurakucho: 差评，他说那cat是black，明明有白毛
<onlylove1> 算了，不是一个人发的文
<gebjgd> yurakucho, 新公司妹子多么
<gebjgd> yurakucho, 约了么
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 他明显没约到
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 你又知道
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 约到了会在这吹水？
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 说不好
<yunfan> tryit: 还是原来公司啊 只是肉身移动了下而已
<yunfan> kandu: 我把你的联系方式给过那人 估计他又不想招人了
<kandu> yunfan: 哎呀，我要找他聊聊
<kandu> yunfan: 他不想招人，我倒想找他呢
<onlylove1> kandu: 你要作甚，把人挖过来？
<kandu> onlylove1: 我要求包养
<onlylove1> kandu: 我还以为你要把人挖过来，帮你招人
 * kandu 哭天抢地求包养
 * pocmon is away: 闪不闪...
 * pocmon is back (gone 00:00:00)
 * pocmon is back (gone 00:00:02)
 * pocmon is away: 闪不闪...
 * pocmon is away: 闪不闪...
<gfxmode> 下班，今天不加班
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 初学者安装遇到问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473946 我用USBWRITER将ubuntu15写入到了U盘里面，安装开机，启动，U盘引导，进入安装的界面，提示分区，我把windows系统的最后一个区，30G，分成了28G和2G，28G挂在到了/分区，2G设置位交换空间。然后开始
<^k^>  ─> 安装，到下面就不动了，什么一丝，请指教，我的windows是XP的系统。 http://b.picphotos.baidu.c …
<Guest88917> 检查系统镜像是否完好，正常的话直接进入到安装面了。或者重新写入U盘在试一遍
<luzhlon> 你们都用的哪个irc客户端
<WL_mutou> 哈喽，大家晚上好
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat
<WL_mutou> ...
<sennn> hi
<ubrl> sennn:点点点.  20:24
<Guest88917> Hexchat
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4WFI2oSWIVSSqAAEjRtWeCZYAALq-QHKUA8AASNe007.jpg 小狗牌炉灶
<sennn> 為什麼加入#mandarin 需要驗證?
<sennn> 沒人嗎?
<Ueno_Otoko> sennn, 在 freenode 注册自己的昵称即可
<Ueno_Otoko> sennn, /msg NickServ REGISTER <password> <email-address>
<sennn> thinks
<sennn> thanks
<WL_mutou> 请问，ebay 如何取消订单呀？
<sennn> 屌 居然在ebay買東西
<WL_mutou> 我泪个去
<WL_mutou> 订单取消不了？
<WL_mutou> 没有付款
<sennn> 不作死就不會死
<WL_mutou> ：（
<WL_mutou> 取消了两个，
<WL_mutou> 第三个没办法
<WL_mutou> 没看几取消的选项
<WL_mutou> 呜呜
<WL_mutou> 。。。
<sennn> 節哀
<WL_mutou> Nothing,我的地址是写错误的，也还没有付款呢
<WL_mutou> :)
<sennn> 哦
<WL_mutou> sennn
<WL_mutou> 这么多的n
<sennn> 嗯
<WL_mutou> 恩，sennn下班了没？
<sennn> 壓根沒上班
<WL_mutou> 哎。给seller发邮件了
<WL_mutou> 不知道会怎么样。
<WL_mutou> 额额
<WL_mutou> student?
<sennn> 非也
<sennn> 無業遊民
<WL_mutou> 嘿嘿，厉害
<WL_mutou> 我也想做无业游民
<sennn> 為何
<WL_mutou> 无业游民好啊，
<WL_mutou> 想做啥就做啥，不用天天加班呀
<sennn> 哎
<WL_mutou> 哎啥？
<sennn> 待業人員,沒啥好的
<sennn> 現在就業形式很嚴峻
<sennn> 二次下崗潮
<WL_mutou> 是很严峻，但是我也发现
<WL_mutou> 事实上，
<WL_mutou> 还是有很多工作滴
<WL_mutou> 或者，自己出来搞呀
<WL_mutou> 创业
<sennn> 都是臨時工?
<WL_mutou> 我擦，怎么会呢？
<sennn> 創的一頭包
<sennn> 還創業
<WL_mutou> 我几乎天天都看见有人在招牌
<WL_mutou> 招聘
<sennn> 干幾天就滾蛋的臨時工啊
<sennn> 都是
<WL_mutou> 怎么说呢？在世界经济危机的时候，事实上还是有公司在发展的，
<WL_mutou> 木有哦
<sennn> 至少我們這裡都是
<sennn> 哎
<WL_mutou> 或说sennn是哪行的？
<WL_mutou> 我是板砖的
<WL_mutou> 嘿嘿，
<WL_mutou> 所以啊，到处都地方要板砖
<WL_mutou> 等几天就可以找到另外的地方了
<WL_mutou> 不过最近不想跑了，
<sennn> 我是和泥的
<sennn> 就是
<WL_mutou> what is 和泥?
<ubrl> WL_mutou: define:和泥 利用现成的水来搅泥。比喻乘机行事。 ◎ 姚雪垠《李自成》第三卷第11章：“这母货不 早不晚，来的恰好。趁水|和泥|，趁热打铁，捎带着把她收拾啦吧。” ◎ 偏正式；作谓语、  ...
<sennn> 累啊
<WL_mutou> 额，
<WL_mutou> 哎，人活着哪个不累呀
<WL_mutou> 只不过，
<WL_mutou> 在泪里面找乐趣，
<WL_mutou> 嘿嘿
<WL_mutou> 那不也是挺有趣的么？
<WL_mutou> @sennn
<WL_mutou> 和哪个的泥?
<WL_mutou> 胶水大蟒蛇么？
<sennn> 我不想這麼jian
<WL_mutou> 还是咖啡？
<WL_mutou> jian 又是神码？
<sennn> 和大便
<WL_mutou> 大便不也挺好的么？我现在就用着大便
<WL_mutou> 大便 7.6
<WL_mutou> 嘿嘿
<sennn> jian =cheap
<yunfan> kandu: 你这么快就急求工作了 ？
<WL_mutou> @sennn多少才不觉得 jian?
<sennn> 100000/month
<sennn> RMB
<WL_mutou> 额，额，额
<WL_mutou> 腻害
<WL_mutou> but, what do you want to do ?
<sennn> 最少百萬年薪
<WL_mutou> 额额，额
<sennn> 公司發展市場指導
<WL_mutou> 牛
<sennn> 我的強項
<sennn> 發展方向定位 與 策劃指導
<WL_mutou> sennn: 求带装比求带飞
<sennn> 市場研究
<WL_mutou> 我泪个去，
<sennn> 去啥
<WL_mutou> 算了，这不是我的强项
<sennn> 產品包裝 與推廣
<WL_mutou> 。。。
<sennn> 後期銷售指導
<WL_mutou> 你这哪里是和大便呀？
<sennn> 高級總監
<sennn> 技術小強
<WL_mutou> 喔糙，腻害
<sennn> 尤其擅長國外市場深入策劃
<sennn> 品牌運營總監
<WL_mutou> 嘿嘿
<sennn> 海外市場部攻關經理
<WL_mutou> 那么海外市场，什么最重要呢？
<WL_mutou> 如果要销售一个产品到海外
<sennn> 電腦卡了
<sennn> 忽悠最重要
<WL_mutou> 额，我泪个去，就开个irc也能卡？
<WL_mutou> 忽悠，那结果出不来咋办？
<sennn> 必須有結果
<WL_mutou> 没有业绩咋办？
<sennn> 不可能
<WL_mutou> 哎，
<WL_mutou> 就是没达到效果
<sennn> 什麼效果?
<WL_mutou> 就是，比如本来要做的功能或业绩，结果拖了好久了，
<WL_mutou> 还是没有当时吹的效果
<WL_mutou> 这不就蛋疼了么？
<WL_mutou> 那接下来还怎么忽悠呀？
<sennn> 吹牛要有本錢的,你以為真不上稅啊
<WL_mutou> 额，额，额
<WL_mutou> 我泪个去
<WL_mutou> 因为没有上税，
<WL_mutou> 所以，我不敢忽悠了
<WL_mutou> 我还是老实些吧
<sennn> 企業建構運維還是很重要的
<sennn> 企業運行管理,用人,企業文化都是最重要的
<WL_mutou> 咳，以前或者现在是这样
<WL_mutou> 但是以后未必就会是这样了
<sennn> 哎,正在尋找伯樂
<WL_mutou> 嘿嘿，
<WL_mutou> 年薪百万
<WL_mutou> 你得慢慢等吧
<sennn> 用我者昌 棄我者亡!
<WL_mutou> 哈哈
<WL_mutou> 其实我觉得吧
<WL_mutou> 为嘛非得要人来用自己？
<WL_mutou> 说到底，那样其实还是给别人打工
<WL_mutou> 还不如自己搞
<sennn> 沒有資本
<WL_mutou> 嘿嘿，谁刚开始也没有资本啊
<WL_mutou> 资本不是慢慢积累的么？
<WL_mutou> 关键吧，还是得找到出路吧
<WL_mutou> 这年头，啥都有人搞，
<sennn> 無產階級 永遠沒有翻身之日
<WL_mutou> 嘿嘿，
<WL_mutou> 这话说得，
<sennn> 剝削無盡的剝削
<WL_mutou> 好像当初资产阶级就是有资本的一样
<sennn> 自比江左梅郎
<WL_mutou> 哎，老想别人给年薪百万
<WL_mutou> 我觉得，还不如自己去搞年薪百万
<sennn> 相當自信
<sennn> 永遠不為共黨賣命
<sennn> 這是底線
<WL_mutou> 哈哈，
<sennn> 點到為止,明白就好
<WL_mutou> 这当然可以
<WL_mutou> 自己搞，
<sennn> 身無分文,胸有大志,如何搞
<WL_mutou> 听说过10倍利yun么？
<sennn> 從不投機
<WL_mutou> 不是说没资本，应该说没找到发财的路
<WL_mutou> 哎，怎么说呢，也不叫投机吧，就是找市场而已嘛
<sennn> 這個也是 一種
<sennn> 投機
<WL_mutou> 我泪个去
<WL_mutou> 也对，就是投机
<WL_mutou> 有人找给你年薪百万，或说，这算不算也是一种投机？
<sennn> 卡了電腦
<WL_mutou> 我泪个去，你开了什么？
<sennn> 這不是以小博大,是等價交換
<WL_mutou> 就一个erc，这还能卡？
<sennn> 好了電腦又
<WL_mutou> 你就想信天朝有公平？
<WL_mutou> 我泪个去
<sennn> 相對的公平
<WL_mutou>  哎，我就不相信天chao能有公平
<WL_mutou> 就像你刚才说的，资产阶级
<sennn> 紅色資本階級
<WL_mutou> 永远压炸着无产
<sennn> 黑得很
<WL_mutou> 富人越来越富，穷人越来越穷，
<WL_mutou> 还谈什么等价交换
<sennn> 這就是所謂的特色
<sennn> 哎
<WL_mutou> 另寻曲径，
<sennn> 人種之間,差距還是很大的
<WL_mutou> 管什么是不是投机
<WL_mutou> 不扯了，
<sennn> 哦
<WL_mutou> 该找cai路去了，嘿嘿
<sennn> 哦
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.04 • 求助：WIN8.1下U盘引导ubuntu1504,无法安装，详细如下  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473947 WIN8.1下U盘引导ubuntu1504,无法安装，提示：minimal bashlike line editing is supported...小白，请详细说下，是U盘引导做的有问题，还是别的，谢谢。（U盘引导是用Win32DiskImager-0.9.5-instal
<^k^>  ─> l程度做） zz: zhangXX — 2015-11-19 21:40
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • GPartde？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473948 GPartde 菜单：分区－－》新建 建一分区。 菜单：分区－－格式化为 上面分区，格式化为：ext2 1.U盘执行上面操作后，就可以使用了。对么？ 2.设备－－》创建分区表。有什么作用？ zz: Qubun — 2015-11-19 22:44
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • BIOS的"after power loss"设置为"last state",关机状态下断电再通电,依然自动开机?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473949 BIOS的"after power loss"设置为"last state",关机状态下断电再通电,依然自动开机? zz: 科学之子 — 2015-11-19 22:55
<^k^> lainme: 拜才女
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-20
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Intel 顯卡 開源驅動 安裝程式 1.2.1 發行 支援 15.10  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473951 https://01.org/zh/linuxgraphics/downloa ... redirect=1 Intel Graphics Installer 1.2.1 for Linux* 如果你使用 ubuntu 15.10 但是對於 預裝的 Intel 顯卡驅動 i915 支援程度 還不滿意 請利用 Intel 公司 剛
<^k^>  ─> 剛發行的 Intel 顯卡 開源驅動 安裝程式 1.2.1 安裝 開源驅動及搭配的開源支援程式 zz: polo …
<kandu> yunfan: 是啊.哭天抢地地求啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 昨天在京东看到个众筹无人机，静静
<pity> 我在 tmux 里 open ~/Downloads 会提示 LSOpenURLsWithRole() failed with error -600 for the file /Users/pity/Downloads. 不在 tmux 里则正常，但之前一直正常的
<pity> drwx------+ 261 pity  staff   8.7K Nov 20 09:39 Downloads
<pity> 不知道又乱改啥导致的 :(
<c32> 终于进来了。
<c32> hello
<ubrl> c32:点点点.  10:01
<c32> 有没有封装好的 UB系统
<c32> 3D特效非常好的
<SwordCN> ubuntu 的unity 和 unity3d 引擎有关系吗
<c32> 不知道。。。
<rothsdad> hi
<ubrl> rothsdad:点点点.  10:45
<rothsdad> 有折腾过nfc和吗
<rothsdad> 有折腾过nfc和m1卡的童靴吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 诸葛亮的抱怨 : 刘备三顾茅庐,诸葛亮终于答应出山。来到卧龙岗下,诸葛亮环顾四周好长时间,刘备忙问:"先生在找什么呢?" 诸葛亮回答:"你这人真是小气！路途如此遥远,你也不开辆宝马来接我！"
<onlylove__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46236
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 中国打造自己的安全智能手机
<onlylove__> 展讯要翻身？
<onlylove__> 运行阿里云OS么，呵呵呵
<onlylove__> 炬力啥时候碾压展讯啊
<onlylove__> allwinner也成啊
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu怎么控制主板上风扇转速  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473952 有没有能在系统里控制pwm风扇转速的东西呢？ 怎么去的主板的监控数据呢？ zz: smallcsduck — 2015-11-20 12:41
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu15.10多屏幕怎么没有设置主屏幕的选项  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473953 不能设置主屏幕啊 有什么办法么？ zz: smallcsduck — 2015-11-20 12:43
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu15.10多屏幕怎么没有设置主屏幕的选项  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473954 不能设置主屏幕啊 有什么办法么？ zz: smallcsduck — 2015-11-20 12:44
<onlylove> yunfan: http://news.chinabyte.com/277/13608777.shtml
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 自拍新神器 无人机静静登陆京东众筹_新闻中心_比特网
<Ian|zh_CN> 众筹好做吗？
<Ian|zh_CN> !
<Ian|zh_CN> ~
<netsnail> phpldapadmin中文乱码，有人遇到过吗？
<netsnail> ou为中文或者cn为中文时的情况
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46233
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 研究人员在中国发现超级耐药细菌
<onlylove> 中医里面的人血馒头……
<onlylove> 简直无所不用其极了
<onlylove> 人血馒头和中医有半毛钱关系！
<onlylove> netsnail: 自己看系统locale支持，gb2312 gbk utf8
<onlylove> netsnail: 哦，对了，还有浏览器编码，ff不会自动切换
<onlylove> netsnail: 如果这些都试过了，还有php设置……
<onlylove> netsnail: 再然后还不好用，我也不知道该怎么办了
<netsnail> onlylove: 这些都不是原因啊
<netsnail> 程序的问题
<netsnail> 开源软件有时候真费劲啊
<nyfair> 开源就是原罪
<onlylove__> netsnail: 程序的问题怎么讲，你在utf8的环境上运行gb2312的程序？
<onlylove__> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<^k^> onlylove__: ok nyfair => 拜牛牛姐
<onlylove__> nyfair: MangHuo昨天说要问你假名的问题
<nyfair> onlylove: 让那家伙去风俗店问
<netsnail> onlylove__: 我全都UTF8的环境
<nyfair> 然而win10用utf-16le的locale运行gb2312程序并没有问题
<netsnail> onlylove__: 就是没法处理中文
<nyfair> 地址utf-8，中日韩人人有责
<nyfair> 抵制
<onlylove__> nyfair: windows都这样，很有意思，不过偶尔有不灵的时候
<nyfair> onlylove: 然而windows切换locale也就是一行cmd的事，并没有比linux复杂
<onlylove__> nyfair: 主要是我想不明白windows记事本默认的ansi到底是咋回事，因为里面的中文在linux下面必须有正确的locale打开
<onlylove__> nyfair: 但是windows下面可以随意打开gb2312和utf8
<nyfair> onlylove: 说明没人用记事本啊，你看记事本打开1m的文件就得卡死了
<onlylove__> nyfair: 我说的是ansi编码
<nyfair> 默认不是gbk么
<nyfair> 记事本的
<onlylove__> nyfair: 还有，你口胡，我用记事本看过8M的小说
<nyfair> 只有在选择编码的时候可以看到有utf-8
<onlylove__> nyfair: 不知道，保存的时候，默认是ansi，但是里面有中文，能神奇的存下来
<nyfair> 那100m
<onlylove__> nyfair: 100M……算你狠
<nyfair> vim那种破烂都能打开100m
<nyfair> 然而vim打开10g的一样崩
<nyfair> 支那的everedit 鬼子的emeditor 毛子的ultraedit 打开10g完全没问题，然而打开100m就崩的notepad++和sublime反而流行起来了
<onlylove__> nyfair: ue要钱，虽然它值那个钱
<Ian|zh_CN> 应为免费
<Ian|zh_CN> 因为
<gfxmode> 今天周五了，真是开心
<nyfair> 毛蛋，sublime你不花钱，隔三差五保存的时候给你弹窗
<nyfair> everedit最多标题栏告诉你这是未注册版，比sublime良心多了
<onlylove__> nyfair: winrar现在也不要钱，整天弹广告
<nyfair> onlylove__: 那是winrar中文代理，rarlab有标准中文版的
<onlylove__> nyfair: 还有，写那些工具的人，没想过要用那东西编辑10G的文件，他们的内存还没10G，装不下呢
<nyfair> onlylove__: 那个没广告，只是超过30天后每次运行winrar弹5秒钟窗，但是你光解压就没弹窗
<nyfair> onlylove__: 分段加载的
<nyfair> onlylove__: 另外winrar算号器不是遍地都是么
<nyfair> onlylove__: 另外新版的7z支持rar5，如果不压缩rar的话光用7z就够了
<onlylove> nyfair: 当然分段加载，谁蠢到直接读整个文件进去
<onlylove> nyfair: 我怀疑notepad就这么干的
<onlylove> nyfair: 现在早不压rar了，直接压zip，win7直接能解压
<nyfair> onlylove: zip不保存编码，你换个locale就难受了
<onlylove> nyfair: 好像是的
<onlylove> nyfair: 其实我觉得rar的好处是，中文密码
<nyfair> onlylove: 嗯嗯，这个功能赞
<nyfair> 然而7z也能中文密码
<onlylove> MangHuo: 牛牛姐说了，假名问风俗店去，哦，就是问当当
<nyfair> rar也是应该抵制的，因为他用utf-8
<onlylove> 能了么？我不记得7z可以……
<MangHuo> ....
<MangHuo> nyfair: 啊，终于等到了
<nyfair> 可以啊
<onlylove> MangHuo: 赶紧拜牛牛姐
<MangHuo> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<nyfair> 我昨天还试过，这个不会错
<onlylove> 话说7Z发新的正式版了，我还在用920貌似？反正就是上个正式版
<nyfair> 10.11
<nyfair> 7z的beta就是正式版，alpha才是测试版
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/68226/7-zip-15-12
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 年来首个正式版：免费压缩软件 7-Zip 15.12 发布 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46238
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 中望龙腾将盗窃AutoCAD源码责任推给工程师
<onlylove> 中望CAD……
<onlylove> MangHuo: 招行的明细怎么看，我忘了花了多钱，但是账单貌似不太对，除了微信之外
<nyfair> MangHuo: 肿么了
<onlylove> 你喵的，又要IE
<MangHuo> nyfair: 昨天想跟你请教一句日语怎么说来着，买了个眼镜不会留言
<onlylove> MangHuo: 这种事，你居然轻描淡写成假名的问题！ cc nyfair
<MangHuo> onlylove: 开始是假名的问题，后来换了个名字解决了
<MangHuo> nyfair: 上記ご注文の商品のレンズにつきまして、屈折率1.74レンズにて承りました, なお、ご希望のレンズは弊社在庫範囲外の為、特注レンズとして取り寄せとなっております｡
<MangHuo> onlylove: 这句话 google 翻译出来的看不懂...
<MangHuo> nyfair: 是没有库存让等的意思么
<nyfair> MangHuo: 这简单，一句话就行。 やらないか
<MangHuo> nyfair: 额，留言已经留了，本来想刘一句“请用 hoya 的 1.74 折射率镜片" 结果看它这个回复，好像没有提到牌子
<onlylove> MangHuo: 你事情真多，咋不用萤石的
<onlylove> MangHuo: 水晶的也成啊
<iMadper> 哈?
<iMadper> 你们都讨论这么高端的问题了?
<onlylove> MangHuo: 还专门指定折射率
<iMadper> 我才半个多月没来啊
<^k^> iMadper: 拜地產壕
<onlylove> iMadper: 不，MangHuo买了个眼镜，给人指定镜片材料
<iMadper> onlylove: 就应该这样啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 我支持斩斩.
<nyfair> 2.0不知道眼镜是什么
<nyfair> 找风俗店去
<onlylove> nyfair: 眼睛是心灵的窗户，眼镜是窗户的窗帘
<nyfair> 日本人又不是看不懂英文，装啥呢
<onlylove> nyfair: 赞美牛牛姐，犀利吐槽
<onlylove> 说这个，突然想起个故事，说是某日文专业的孩子出去旅行，然后遇到个人用蹩脚英文请教问题，然后那孩子英文也不好，最后两人聊了半天，那孩子发现对方是日本人
<MangHuo> nyfair: 哦，就是请教一句翻译而已
<MangHuo> nyfair: 不说不说呗，骂人干嘛
<onlylove> iMadper: 求斩斩的心里阴影面积？
<iMadper> onlylove1: 取决于斩斩能不能约到 nyfair
<nyfair> 反正我去日本便利店买东西是听不懂的
<iMadper> onlylove1: 不好计算的.
<onlylove> MangHuo: 呐，要不要约下牛牛姐
<nyfair> 日本便利店的人说的日语就跟中国医生写的中文一样
<nyfair> 不说英文说啥
<onlylove> nyfair: 大阪腔还是关西腔？
<onlylove> 牛牛居然听不懂
<nyfair> onlylove: 到哪边都一样，便利店日语已经不是方言的范畴了，就跟天朝医生写的药方一样
<onlylove> nyfair: 如果那样，岂不是日本人也听不懂
<MangHuo> onlylove: 日淘就是为了高折射率
<onlylove> MangHuo: The Transporter Refueled看过没
<MangHuo> onlylove: 木
<hceasy> 有人收kindle 么.
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<tryit> hceasy, 刚入手一台……
<hceasy> tryit: 我那个499的闲置了  买了就用了两周 果断买1499  .
<nyfair> 只看小黄漫，不看文字书
<tryit> hceasy, 刚入的是958的那种
<hceasy> tryit: 挂闲鱼上之后上来就有人问我...260 出不...
<tryit> hceasy, 出呗，否则越来越贬值
<hceasy> tryit: 还可以送朋友.  260出我还不如自己留着拆着玩.
<tryit> 不过送人也不错 hceasy
<onlylove__> 260……
<onlylove__> 丧病
<tryit> hceasy, 就是
<hceasy> tryit: 就是想着说不定有人会需要 然后挂了390  发票什么都有. 亚马逊买的.   谁知道上来就碰到这么个丧心病狂的...260 ...  我还不如送朋友.
<tryit> hceasy, .
<onlylove> 又是泰康人寿，你喵的，这号码我要扔了！
<yunfan> onlylove: 没卵用 续航上不去
<hceasy> onlylove: 貌似我的号码也要扔了
<hceasy> onlylove: 闲着蛋疼注册了一个公司. 然后各种骚扰电话.
<^k^> 新  软件和文档翻译 • Ubuntu 适合做 Web 开发的人使用吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473955 对于web开发者 http://http://cn.developer.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/web/ 来说Web应用程序是至Ubuntu的最快通道。 Ubuntu web应用程序是显示于Ubuntu应用程序容器内部的web主控型网站。它们是用户可安装、查看、
<onlylove__> yunfan: 给你玩自拍的要毛续航
<onlylove__> 还不能把10690这个大号段屏蔽，真TM恶心
<onlylove__> 发现狂按F5豆瓣会报错
<iMadper> onlylove_: 厉害, 人肉dos.
<onlylove__> iMadper: 你以为我想啊，我司网太渣，那页面图太多，刷不全，我就多按了几次，
<NWMonster> onlylove_厉害。。。
<onlylove__> iMadper: 不过现在不报错了，就第一次报了一个error
<iMadper> onlylove_: 昂...
<hceasy> on
<hceasy> onlylove__: 试了下没用.
<iMadper> hceasy: +1
<onlylove__> hceasy: 要是能重现的话，估计早就修好了
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 厉害啊
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 穷, 于是x230延保了一年
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 忘了改联通套餐，被薅走了 50 羊毛....
<MangHuo> 马蛋，一年的羊毛白薅了
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 延保多少钱啊
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 打电话谈心
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 200一年
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 这么贵
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 现在便宜了, 之前235一年
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 淘宝比这个便宜吧
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 就是淘宝价
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 坏了的话修不起 于是买保险, 都买了三年了 啥也没坏
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 不过有保修可能好卖一些
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 额
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 你用公司的本，就卖掉呗
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 公司只有Mac, 用个毛
<gfxmode> yurakucho: 贵公司真壕
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 我想换186号段了
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 现在这个移动号，垃圾短信多到我想扔
<yurakucho> gfxmode: 我宁愿他给我换个一半价钱的thinkpad
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 一半价钱，5K？
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 那样的TP，凑合用？
<yurakucho> onlylove_: 10K
<happyaron> onlylove_: 换了联通你说不定也一样吐槽不止
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 换
<gfxmode> yurakucho: TP也有1W以上的呀，不比MAC便宜
<yurakucho> gfxmode: 是啊, 我就说换成一万的Thinkpad
<onlylove2> happyaron: 我愁的是各种垃圾短信
<gfxmode> yurakucho: 壕。。。
<onlylove___> gfxmode: 他意思是，他现在用着2W的MACBOOK
<gfxmode> onlylove___: 嗯我看懂了，所以我说他壕
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 换移动吧
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 网速慢一点点, 但是覆盖和服务好太多
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 移动最便宜的套餐有啥
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 现在有三十多的4G套餐了
<happyaron> onlylove2: 换个移动188号段
<MangHuo> 通话有 100min 够了，有个来电提醒，流量
<iMadper> MangHuo: 不够, 100min一晚上就用光了
<onlylove2> happyaron: 135这种老号段真心没法用的感觉，估计159都比这强
<MangHuo> iMadper: 忘了我有无限 skype
<yurakucho> iMadper: 微信, skype...
<iMadper> MangHuo: 哦, 赞赞哒
<happyaron> onlylove2: 我母上的135几乎没有垃圾短信
<onlylove2> happyaron: 188业务贵吧
<iMadper> yurakucho: 微信不好用
<happyaron> onlylove2: 移动业务和号段无关
<iMadper> yurakucho: skype现在没有便宜套餐了吧?
<onlylove2> happyaron: 我的159也没啥垃圾信息啊，主要是，前号主太能作
<happyaron> onlylove2: 按号码分3g 4g还有套餐这种sb事情联通电信都干得出来
<happyaron> onlylove2: 买个处女号咯
<yurakucho> iMadper: 没太关注, 大不了用google hangouts 六七分一分钟, 随便打
<happyaron> onlylove2: 我买主力号码的时候确定了是新放的号码
<yurakucho> yurakucho: 还有一堆国内的免费网络电话
<onlylove2> happyaron: 别说了，我昨天兴起去试了下QQ，然后发现号码被回收了
<happyaron> onlylove2: 恭喜你
<onlylove2> happyaron: 我有点想试试联通的号段，毕竟fdd的手机好买
<yurakucho> happyaron: 5年前的150路过, 基本算是新号码 只有一个人用这号码刷光了浦发信用卡跑路了...
<MangHuo> happyaron: 移动哪个号段好
<gfxmode> QQ电话不错，我现在和家里打QQ电话，省了不少电话费
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 越新越好
<happyaron> onlylove2: tdd手机也不难买
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 为啥
<happyaron> onlylove2: 您的想法也太极端了点
<happyaron> yurakucho: 嗯嗯
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 遗留信息少？
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 没被别人用过, 垃圾电话短信账号少
<happyaron> MangHuo: 现在不知道了，我买的时候188号段刚开号
<onlylove2> happyaron: 不，你看华为p7 移动无双卡
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 你得到了它
<happyaron> onlylove2: p7电信版不支持nfc
 * MangHuo 同情后来买走我的那个移动号码的人。。。
<happyaron> onlylove2: 华为分型号这个事，也是脑残的表现
<MangHuo> 会接到各种电话
<onlylove2> happyaron: 我不需求nfc我只需求双卡
<happyaron> onlylove2: 那何必绑死p7一款
<happyaron> onlylove2: 爱疯都全型号tdd网络了
<onlylove2> happyaron: 所以我看别的机器了，爱疯全网通好么，不过单卡，而且内存和flash
<happyaron> onlylove2: fdd 手机就算好买，可是联通电信舍不得高密度部署，效果比移动差很多
<onlylove2> happyaron: 这个倒是
<happyaron> 内存尺寸在iphone上不太是个事，真的
<happyaron> flash容量倒挺有关系
 * yurakucho 五模十一频+指纹+5"+NFC 重要性逐渐降低
<onlylove> 俩端一起掉，简直了
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  15:38
<happyaron> onlylove2: 另外tdd比fdd更适合高密度部署，原理如此
<yurakucho> happyaron: 不升内存大小的时候果粉全部在说Apple优化好无所谓, 升了之后果粉全部在说太好了买买买终于不会卡不会杀进程了   cc iMadper
<happyaron> yurakucho: 我是果果用户，我没这么说
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个端lag了
<happyaron> yurakucho: 上个月刚充值了信仰
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> yurakucho: 所以果果用户还是欢迎大RAM的
<happyaron> 只是没必要那么在乎
<onlylove> yurakucho: 但是人RAM小点一样用
 * onlylove 表示自己的android还是1G RAM
<yurakucho> 这个尺寸和分辨率, 现在的2G真心标配, 即使优化再好, 无所谓内存大小不现实. 但是单进程当然比android省很多内存 (哦, iOS 8之后这个feature/痛点也没了
<onlylove> yurakucho: 其实我只是好奇IOS升级变砖
<yurakucho> onlylove: 16G那个事情太鸡贼, Apple口碑已经差很多了, 再变砖就真是zuo了...
<onlylove> yurakucho: 谁让它一年一个版本的赶着
<onlylove> yurakucho: 两年一个版本又不会死
<onlylove__> happyaron: 果果的信仰还要定时充的？
<yurakucho> 隔代充
<onlylove> so 蓉蓉现在用的是6s？
<sennn> 刁近平
<sennn> 紅色資本不得了
<sennn> 窮人更窮,富人更富
<nyfair> 巨佬，带带我
<nyfair> 求美分资助，我的笔力从github上的骂战可以看出来吧
<happyaron> onlylove_: en
<happyaron> onlylove: 隔代充值
<sennn> 屌樂美,屌味
<onlylove__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46239
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 索尼证实PS4将提供PS2模拟器
 * cherrot 没手机用 不开心
<onlylove> cherrot: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<cherrot> onlylove 到北京没消息了 不开心
<sennn> windows mobile 10
<onlylove> cherrot: 到北京没消息啥意思，你从外地买的？
<gfxmode> 我这边老了掉线，lag=3.1
<cherrot> onlylove 嗯  :(
<onlylove> gfxmode: 3.1算毛线掉线
<cherrot> 从 gfxmode 处得到 Ping 回应时间：3.63 秒
<onlylove> cherrot: JD多方便
<cherrot> onlylove n6p 国内不卖
<yunfan> onlylove: 也是需要续航的  否则你自拍还要手忙脚乱趁着他电没玩完赶紧拍 何况你就续航10几分钟 那你知道充满电需要多长时间么
<onlylove> cherrot: 萌萌哒高富帅
<onlylove> nyfair: 对了，前几天魔都有人让我去他办公室一趟呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 又不是一直飘着，你用的时候让它飞一下，断断续续十几分钟应该够吧，一次一分钟什么的
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后带上块电池，这事有点坑貌似
<onlylove> yunfan: 大疆的能飞多久
<yurakucho> cherrot: 你现在没有手机?
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可以买个试试就知道了
<cherrot> yurakucho, 借的别人的临时用着
<onlylove1> 擦，就因为我帮之前的项目组处理点善后，就把我从现有的github组里面踢掉
<onlylove1> 呵呵呵呵
<onlylove1> 还TM私有代码库，踢掉连看都看不了
<nyfair> 牛牛别跟那种人较劲
<onlylove1> 不和他们玩了，反正这边有俩小丫头有权限，让她们写去吧，我指导下完事
<onlylove1> yunfan: 貌似型号不一样，续航不一样
<nyfair> 这样不好，还不如彻底撇清关系
<onlylove1> 撇清是没问题，可是现在年底不好找新工作
<nyfair> 有啥好指导的，给他人做嫁衣？
<happyaron> cherrot: 有个垃圾电信手机你用不，lol
<happyaron> 虽然不适合你这萌萌哒妹子壕的身份
<cherrot> happyaron, 不用啊 毕竟我还得接电话
<onlylove1> 今天刚转正，指导下xpath和css selector什么的
<happyaron> cherrot: 双卡双待
<nyfair> happyaron: 那对qq输入法狗男女又更新了，他妈的就加了点预设皮肤
<nyfair> happyaron: 这对狗男女怎么不去死！
<onlylove1> nyfair: 加加好久没更新了……
<onlylove1> nyfair: 上次是5.1这次5.2我没看什么时候发的
<nyfair> happyaron: 对得起我这个热心用户么
<cherrot> happyaron, 么么哒   我等新手机到货吧 现在这个也还能用  有微信我就知足了
<nyfair> onlylove: 拼音加加 5.2 正式版
<nyfair>   软件大小：13.72 MB
<nyfair>   更新时间：2010-12-23
<happyaron> nyfair: 我也想他们去屎
<happyaron> cherrot: 哦壕已经下单了
<onlylove1> happyaron: 赶紧把他们扔出去，这两天下大雪，冻死丫的
<happyaron> nyfair: 换必应输入法吧，windows上我已经全换了
<onlylove1> 这几天下大雪，我怎么晒被子啊
<onlylove1> happyaron: 换来换去，还是加加好用不卡
<nyfair> happyaron: bing输入法跟度婊搜狗一个德行，都加驱动，没qq干净
<nyfair> happyaron: 而且bing的词库太烂了
<happyaron> onlylove1: 必应也不卡
<onlylove1> happyaron: 和加加比没竞争力
<happyaron> nyfair: M$不太需要怎地你，要啥数据还获取不到么
<happyaron> onlylove1: 那你继续用就好了
 * yurakucho 在用搜狗输入法的子品牌
<nyfair> happyaron: 那干嘛不用win10自带的中文输入法。M$我信，M$的亚洲研究院就算了，bing输入法是那个亚洲研究院出品的
<onlylove1> yurakucho: 后台下载卡死你
<yurakucho> onlylove1: qq输入法, 挺清爽的
<happyaron> nyfair: win10自带那个也是丹棱街那些人做的
<onlylove1> yurakucho: 那个不卡，好吧
<gfxmode> onlylove1: cherrot 刚刚真掉线了，掉了两三次
<happyaron> nyfair: 本质就是有皮肤没皮肤的区别
<onlylove1> gfxmode: 他掉线又不是我掉线，我一天掉线百八十次正常
<nyfair> happyaron: 这么说吧，你玩游戏，根本就不会去考虑bing google的输入法，很多游戏都无法输入
 * onlylove1 认为输入法第一要义是输入，而不是皮肤
<onlylove1> nyfair: 但是智能ABC肯定可以
<gfxmode> onlylove1: 嗯。我在频道里见到许多onlylov*的ID，都是您么？ie: onlylove[1-2], onlylove_, onlylove__
<happyaron> nyfair: 我玩LOL美服，客户端不支持中文显示
<happyaron> nyfair: 所以那时输入法对我只是累赘
<iMadper> MangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/781227/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Microsoft 微软 Band 智能运动手环 £59.2，可直邮中国（约￥580）_英国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<yurakucho> MangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<gfxmode> 580的手环有点贵
<nyfair> onlylove1: 我也是这么觉得的，所以我们老了，你看现在90后00后，有几个人会用输入法默认皮肤的
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 1 代啊
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 不好玩吧
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我也不用默认皮肤，默认太难看
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 我有小米了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 但是智能ABC和微软拼音没有皮肤功能
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我不讨厌皮肤功能，但是这个是锦上添花的东西，不应该喧宾夺主
<nyfair> 话说win10 phone又把android的支持给删掉了，你们怎么看？
<onlylove_> 本来就不应该有的东西，删掉再正常不过
<nyfair> 是官司问题还是巨硬觉得加这个很蠢
<onlylove_> 微软说了，我们还没准备好
<nyfair> 但其实之前win10测试版的时候反响很不错
<onlylove_> 但是那样人直接开发android应用就行了，就不用学微软的那一套那啥了，等于把自己架空了
<nyfair> 开发者自然日次，但是普通消费者可不会买账了
<nyfair> 如此
<onlylove_> 微软玩开发者又不是一次两次
<nyfair>  11月19日消息，据日本媒体报道，因达沃斯论坛而闻名的瑞士世界经济论坛（WEF）19日发布了的2015年版《全球性别差距报告》。
<nyfair>  排名前十的非欧洲国家只有三个，分别是卢旺达（第6），菲律宾（第7）和新西兰（第10）。
<nyfair> 全家移民卢旺达，亦可赛艇！
<onlylove_> 经济论坛发布性别差距报告……
<onlylove_> 嗯，确实够exciting
<nyfair> 识得唔识得噶
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 眼皮最大 : 老师:"世界上什么东西最大?" 学生:"眼皮。" 老师:"为什么?" 学生:"只要把眼一闭,全世界都被遮住了。"
<nyfair> linux上com+接口玩不来啊。虽然7z是自己搞的一套com+，可我还是只会在windows上用啊
<nyfair> https://github.com/nyfair/rust7z，有没有人教教我
<ubrl> ⇪ f: nyfair/rust7z · GitHub
<nyfair> 很多api，linux上都没有
<nyfair> 可是7z不是有linux版么
<yurakucho> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<hceasy> 今天刚看了好多 关于国外人种族歧视的.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 可以上网，但ifconfig不显示流量的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473957 不知道什么时候出现的问题，无意间发现自己的有限网卡不能统计流量了(发送字节和接受字节显示始终为0)，上网功能正常。 Code: $ ifconfig eth0      Link encap:以太网  硬件地址 8c:89:a5
<^k^>  ─> :0b:b7:3a            inet 地址:10.1.145.24  广播:10.1.145.255  掩码:255.255.255.0           inet6 …
<onlylove__> hceasy: 你是闲的蛋疼到什么程度，去看那个
<hceasy> 知乎推的.
<hceasy> 关于歧视亚裔的.
<onlylove_> hceasy: 你只需要知道，世界上现存的活物，基本上都有种族歧视的问题
<hceasy> onlylove_: 没事我就看看
<onlylove_> 谁告诉我，下雪怎么晒被子啊，因为这鬼天气，我两周没晒了！
<yunfan> hceasy: 那种歧视 似乎是妒忌 跟歧视其他人种没能力不一样吧
<hceasy> onlylove_: 烘干机.
<hceasy> yunfan: 不是   是关于日耳曼 白人 对其他所有人的歧视.
<hceasy> yunfan: 感觉水分好多 应该没那么歧视吧
<yurakucho> onlylove: 室内暖气片烘干
<onlylove_> 只能用暖气片了看来……
<nyfair> yunfan: 给他们塞个奥地利总统就行了
<hceasy> 我擦...
<hceasy> http://news.163.com/15/1120/15/B8SISKNL00014SEH.html
<ubrl> hceasy: ⇪ 南京一小区称中东男子潜入小区疑投毒 警方介入_网易新闻中心
<hceasy> 这尼玛...
<onlylove2> hceasy: 坐等包子把东风21打到叙利亚
<hceasy> onlylove2: 只要国内我们没动静 那玩意儿 .. 呵呵
<onlylove2> hceasy: 大帝因为上次的事情，直接打掉十分之一的库存，包子连这点都拿不出？
<hceasy> onlylove2: 拿的出来  割地都行 只要他还能安心养猪  不会管这些的  你继续看吧 谴责  继续谴责. 没别的.
<onlylove2> hceasy: 所以说，大帝能带领毛子走向富强，朝内……看样是不行
<hceasy> onlylove2: 朝内是养猪 毛子  养野猪吧..
<yangdawei> hello
<ubrl> yangdawei:点点点.  18:11
<yangdawei> 点点点. ? 这是什么意思
<yangdawei> ubrl, ?
<ubrl> yangdawei, 休息一下..  18:11
<yangdawei> ubrl, why?
<ubrl> yangdawei, 因为博士理查德·华莱士编程我吧。  18:12
<yangdawei> ubrl, 看不懂
<ubrl> yangdawei, 我常常在想，如果能。  18:12
<yangdawei> 为什么有的频道不能发送消息？
<yangdawei> #vim :Cannot send to channel
<yangdawei> 刚在#vim里发言，显示这样的消息
<onlylove2> 周末停电……关机
<iMadper> yangdawei: 可能需要登录.
<yunfan> fuck off
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 你家的实际网速有多快？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473958 我下载一个3.4G字节的文件，用了4个小时。 本人的实际网速是 0.236M byte/s ,请下载一个大型文件，记录实际下载时间，看看 你家的实际网速有多快？ 感觉100M byte/s 就是一个传说。 zz:
<^k^>  ─> pengsir — 2015-11-20 18:27
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 孩子问自己是从哪里来的 : 朋友的孩子问自己是从哪里来的, 朋友告诉他是从垃圾堆里捡的 我听到后严肃地批评了这位朋友: "都什么年代了,你怎么还这样? 不孕不育很难治吗?"
<onlylove> MangHuo: 靠，丢人丢大发了，信用卡记错帐了，然后专门打电话找客服对账去
<onlylove> MangHuo: 实际上是上个月底买了个路由，把它给漏了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 识别不了TF卡，是什么原因？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473961 用dd命令制作live usb后，系统识别不了TF卡，也不能用TF卡启动。 是什么原因？ zz: Qubun — 2015-11-20 21:34
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 请问图片里的几个error和failed怎么回事，怎样能解决啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473962 怎样能解决啊 zz: exirrl — 2015-11-20 21:53
<yunfan> onlylove: 信用卡怎么记错账
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记错了，买了个路由，但是把那事忘了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我估计客服妹子心里要嘲笑我到死了，花了多少钱都没概念
<gebjgd> happyaron, 还不入个chatsim
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个才一个月你就忘了？ 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 我经常忘事情……
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你还入个chatsim
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你还不入个chatsim
<yunfan> onlylove: 多吃点深海鱼油
<yunfan> gebjgd: 是什么
<gebjgd> yunfan, google下
<gebjgd> yunfan, 能让你全球上微信的sim卡  年10欧元
<gebjgd> yunfan, 可以不用本地移动的网络流量了
<onlylove> yunfan: chatsim，聊天用SIM卡……
<onlylove> yunfan: 字面解释
<yunfan> gebjgd: 只能文字信息和表情符号 贵倒是不贵
<yunfan> gebjgd: 但是流量这么低我害怕这公司在背后把我日常的所有信息都backup
<yunfan> gebjgd: 毛线能上微信 就是free sms而已
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我已经入了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 好好看
<gebjgd> yunfan, 全球免费上whatsapp
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不知道他如何实现
<gebjgd> yunfan, 用当地的网络
<gebjgd> yunfan, 但是如果你用了额外的流量  锁卡
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那就是跟亚马逊那个 kinlde 3G 免费上网那样 ？
<yunfan> 问题是 额内的流量有多少 ?
<gebjgd> yunfan, 所以你可以用你的联想安全大师锁住应用的流量
<yunfan> gebjgd: 如果我要用的话 我必然会专门给他个手机 绝对不跟自己的日常混一块
<yunfan> 话说这个很快会被贵国维权人士用起来 到时候党国就封了他了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 可惜天朝还没几个人知道
<yunfan> gebjgd: 打电话一年有多少呢
<yunfan> gebjgd: 他这个说了  2000积分=10欧元  50积分=1mb 算下来 10欧元=40mb 我真是吃饱了撑着了 除非你帮我买一个 我拿来当匿名卡用
<gebjgd> yunfan, 没法打电话
<gebjgd> yunfan, 那个积分是用来发非文字和表情的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我没买
<yunfan> gebjgd: 所以没卵用  他得搞个大的流量包 然后弄个通电话的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 有用啊
<gebjgd> yunfan, 比如我出差  我就不需要买当地的电话卡了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 微信 whatsapp足够了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 而且对于父母来说  如果他们平时出门就发个微信什么的 就不用定什么移动联通的流量了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 有个微信能发消息  能代替短信了  还没有流量超出的顾虑
<gebjgd> yunfan, 这卡自动翻墙
<onlylove> 4G？
<gebjgd> onlylove, ....你疯了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 10欧元=40mb
<gebjgd> onlylove, 就是用来发消息的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不是4G那3G？如果是GPRS，翻墙有毛用，你不是要用what's app么
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你还没明白这卡的作用
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你在境外  不用买本地卡 就可以有数据流量让你上微信和whatsapp或者qq
<gebjgd> onlylove, 如果仅仅是文字和表情  一年10欧足以了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那么点流量 微信都不够啊 大佬
<gebjgd> onlylove, 当越洋短信用
<gebjgd> yunfan, 够  流量是一天一算的好像
<onlylove> gebjgd: GPRS流量的话，不算也罢
<gebjgd> onlylove, 省得买本地电话卡了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 比如我回国1个月  用它就够了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 一天5m 而且好像还要求你传照片来换积分  我不想用这种用隐私买免费的服务
<gebjgd> yunfan, 传什么照片？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我都没买额外的流量
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那是你的情况 总之这个不适合我 我情愿多花点钱购买更隐私的方案
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我更喜欢一个月掏10欧元 让我全球打电话+1G流量这种玩法
<gebjgd> yunfan, 梦呢
<yunfan> gebjgd: 20欧也行 其实我不打电话 只接也行 毕竟1G流量够我干任何语音的事了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这个chatsim给你的号码是哪个国家的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 哪个国家都不是 +367
<gebjgd> yunfan, 因为它怎么样都是漫游
<gebjgd> yunfan, 以前的东德前拨号
<gebjgd> yunfan, http://www.travelsim.com/
<ubrl> gebjgd: ⇪  TravelSim | Travel. Talk. Save.
<yunfan> gebjgd: 干嘛不用前苏联的 我看网上前苏联的域名还在用呢
<gebjgd> yunfan, 这个适合你
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这个货币是欧元么  貌似他流量比国内还便宜 我艹了
<yunfan> 额 是我看错了
<yunfan> 比国内贵不少
<gebjgd> yunfan, 天朝的电话卡国际漫游更贵吧  接电话还花钱
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老色鬼上班呢
<knownbad> 正忙着回email呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 回什么email啊
<knownbad> 加上之前忘了updated VM错把旧版盖过新版。   得再从新更新。。。xxx
<knownbad> 公司的事。
<gebjgd> 至于么
<gebjgd> knownbad, 多大点事情  说起来好像很忙似的
<knownbad> 当然还有其他的事。
<knownbad> 是你问起啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 其他的事情是 还没喝咖啡  要上个厕所  办公室还们通风？
<knownbad> 还有去当陪审团的烂事。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 竟然轮到你去当陪审团
<knownbad> 咖啡是有了。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 都去过一次了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 这是人民信任你
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆最近干嘛呢
<knownbad> 是个终身监禁的案子，我真不想投同意票但依法不能拒绝。
<knownbad> 备孕呗。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有动静了么
<knownbad> 可能就做些home business吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我怀疑是你的问题
<knownbad> 她想做些手工艺品网售。
<knownbad> 我也怀疑。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 需要帮忙么
<gebjgd> knownbad, 需要帮忙一定张口
<knownbad> 嗯，借你老婆试试？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我替你啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 这叫借种
<knownbad> 我是要借腹
<knownbad> 反正我标准不高。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 找个黑女人就行了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 正好符合你的审美和要求
<gebjgd> knownbad, 新入了个chatsim
<knownbad> 那是啥？
<gebjgd> knownbad, whatsim
<gebjgd> knownbad, 改名了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 回国的时候有微信和whatsapp用
<knownbad> 黑妹妹没什么不好，有浅黑的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 好 你就去找啊
<knownbad> 是SIM还是app?
<gebjgd> knownbad, sim卡  全球都有流量
<knownbad> 怎么收费？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 每年10欧  如果不需要发送图片和视频的话
<knownbad> 刚去了趟台湾没手机上线就是不方便。
<knownbad> 这么便宜？
<knownbad> 该买个。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 所以啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我就是回国的时候用的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 但是你的手机要能锁流量
<gebjgd> knownbad, 就是能对apps的流量进行管理
<knownbad> CM可以。
<knownbad> 但不知道之后的手机还能不能上CM了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 联想随便一个手机都可以
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有安全中心 直接锁
<knownbad> QQ安全中心？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是  联想手机自带的乐安全
<gebjgd> knownbad, lbe大师估计也行
<knownbad> 妈的，Lenovo之前的丑闻还不够？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么丑闻
<knownbad> 在PC上内置什么malware啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那是bios
<knownbad> 搜搜就知道。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我又不用win 不怕
<knownbad> 软件。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我的os都是Linux 不怕
<knownbad> http://money.cnn.com/2015/02/19/technology/security/lenovo-superfish/
<ubrl> knownbad: ⇪ Lenovo slipped 'Superfish' malware into laptops - Feb. 19, 2015
<knownbad> 是说无良厂商。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 都说了  不用win 不怕
<gebjgd> knownbad, 联想的手机一直口碑不错
<knownbad> 说得是类似的软件上了你的手机。唉怎么就听不懂呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 现在什么手机安全啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你可以买了刷cm
<gebjgd> knownbad, k910有cm了
<knownbad> CM吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是啊
<knownbad> 将来就不知道了。
<knownbad> Google Nexux应该还可以
<knownbad> 但没扩充。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有双卡
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没法用  我还是继续用联想
<knownbad> 老婆也想要双卡但不愿意用次品
<gebjgd> knownbad, 联想可不次
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我这里4部联想手机了  还没有过问题
<knownbad> 就明年还回去武汉之后可能就不常回国了。    计划把岳母办过来。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你母女通吃？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 淫荡
<knownbad> 我是无所谓，什么机子只要能用就可以。
<knownbad> 是想帮岳母找个爹地。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 联想 没错的
<knownbad> 问题是Lenovo没做北美版。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你傻吧  里面有英文
<gebjgd> knownbad, 而且好几个以前的手机都有国际版的rom
<gebjgd> knownbad, 自己上google就是了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我所有的联想都是这么用的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你不是连刷机器都不会吧
<knownbad> 说的是平率。
<knownbad> 北美版有地区性的特定平率。
<knownbad> 比如北美用的800国际用900.
<knownbad> 北美就是这么自大。
<knownbad> 就算能用也只是上了2G/3G而不是4G。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 可以用
<gebjgd> knownbad, 全通
<gebjgd> knownbad, 自己看去  联想现在所有的机型都是全网通
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 15.10可以安装ati官网的显卡驱动么?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473964 哪个驱动写的就支持14.04 12.04 15.10能安装么？ zz: smallcsduck — 2015-11-21 5:11
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-21
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 双盘安装win7和Ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473965 请问各位大侠： 本人最新加了一个固态盘分成两个分区，然后将win7安装在固态盘上，再之后在固态盘的另一个分区安装了Ubuntu14.04，可结果是根本没有Ubuntu的引导界面而一直是win7，使用BSD设置添加
<MangHuo> iMadper: 用不掉券好不爽
<MangHuo> nnd 两张 200-20 今天过期
<yunfan> 买的二合一到了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04更新和刷新软件源错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473967 DeepinScrot-4317.png出现这样的情况怎么办无法下载 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists ... 4/Packages Hash 校验和不符 无法下载 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists ... 4/Packages Hash 校验和不符 无法下载 http://securi
<^k^>  ─> ty.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists ... 6/Packages Hash 校验和不符 无法下载 <a class="postli
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<kandu> yunfan: 你在上海用什么宽带的?
<kandu> yunfan: 我这电信一到下午就各种丢包，卡
<MangHuo> yunfan: 二合一是啥? 洗发护法？
<yunfan> kandu: 也是电信 垃圾得要死 tmd
<yunfan> kandu: 你也来魔都了 ？
<yunfan> MangHuo: asua T100HA
<MangHuo> yunfan: 哦，这个啊
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • sudo dmidecode -t memory 看不到真实的内存类型?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473968 真实内存类型是DDR3 联想启天M710E,感觉应该不会虚标吧 还是dmidecode的BUG? Code: # dmidecode 2.12 SMBIOS 2.6 present. Handle 0x0008, DMI type 5, 20 bytes Memory Controller Information    Error Detecting Method
<^k^>  ─> : 64-bit ECC    Error Correcting Capabilities:       None    Supported Interleave: One-way Interleave    Cu …
<thesicus> Hello everyone
<knownbad> Hola.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 稀有的品质 : 哈博太太:"大夫,我丈夫的状况使我很担心,他的智力出现了一种怪毛玻有时,我跟他谈了好几个钟头,可是突然发现,他一点儿也没听进去。" 医生:"太太,这不是毛病,您丈夫真幸运,他具有男人最稀有的品质之一。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Ubuntu15.10是否支持串口波特率921600  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473969 我在使用putty串口波特率设置为921600时，数据乱码; 是不是ubuntu不支持串口921600？ 我需要怎么做？ zz: iToday7 — 2015-11-21 16:02
<kandu> yunfan: 没啊，听说杭州出口从上海走
<kandu> yunfan: 我这几天试了试别人的华数感觉蛮好啊，出口跑满
<yunfan> kandu: 难说啊 再说了 城市不一样 配额都不同了
<yunfan> kandu: 有人说如果移动刚好分到骨干网 走香港的也不错
<zhan> exit
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 脸蛋最贵 :     一天,张三和李四去菜市场买菜。当他们走到卖禽蛋的摊位时,发现鸡蛋5元钱一斤。张三说:"这是什么蛋?这么贵?"李四说:"这蛋恐怕是世界上最贵的蛋了。"    卖鸡蛋的小伙子听了以后说:"世界上最贵的蛋是脸蛋,我已经给女朋友五千元钱了,可她妈
<^k^>  ─> 说,凭她女儿的脸蛋,再给一万也不多。"
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 新人网络连接求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473970 我的路由器连上网了，但是在windows下，电脑和路由器用网线连接，可以直接上网，在ubuntu下不行，不会设置。直接把网线插在电脑上可以通过dsl连接上网。 zz: Mr.wang3014 — 2015-11-21 19:02
<Freebuilder> Win10 用什么版本，企业版？
<onlylove> 用啥win10 ，继续7
<Freebuilder> 没 7
<CyrusYzGTt> 我双系统，有一个win10 pro
<Freebuilder> 企业版那个只做安全更新很诱惑我
<CyrusYzGTt> 不了解，只是感觉对系统进行一般破坏修复后自动修复，不过 linux就不能挂载
<Freebuilder> 我只在虚拟机里用 Windows
<Freebuilder> 物理系统只能一个
<Freebuilder> 妾可以多个，妻只能一个
<CyrusYzGTt> 额，
<CyrusYzGTt> 我是因为要玩游戏，和偷字体给 linux用
<laofanser> linux 感觉需要多填些软件
<Freebuilder> 填？
<laofanser> æ·»
<laofanser> 这个输入法用的有点不太习惯
<Freebuilder> XD
<Freebuilder> 填更好，填说明本来空缺，添就表达不出这层含义了
<laofanser> 哈哈
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ati的显卡上的风扇怎么设置呢？amdcccle里面没有呢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473971 linux里面貌似也没有这个pwm这个设备啊 怎么设置呢？ 我装了lm-sensors 也看不到这个显卡的温度 和pwm 风扇转速 zz: smallcsduck — 2015-11-21 21:39
<laofanser> 这就 需要大牛们 努力了  使 linux 更好
<Freebuilder> ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini 看样子可以创建多套配置
<Freebuilder> 果然是的
<WL_mutou`> e
<WL_mutou`> 额啥意思？
<laofanser> 聊天室里 有点冷清啊
<boosure> ：（
<Freebuilder> man firefox
<CyrusYzGTt> 以前经常灌水
<CyrusYzGTt> 都老了，要稳定，要赚钱 要找老婆
<laofanser> 进英文频道 看得费劲
<laofanser> 还是中文好啊
<laofanser> 聊天室里 做it的应该多吧
<Freebuilder> 不做it
<Freebuilder> 你们用 Windows 更新不？
<gfxmode> 工作日过来频道，会热闹点
<cvk_> amd显卡驱动还不支持4.2内核吗
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个二合一 续航真的能七八个小时
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个平板？
<yunfan> onlylove: 恩
<yunfan> 就是我的序列号貌似被别人盗用了不爽
<Freebuilder> 什么序列号？
<Freebuilder> 什么平板？
<yunfan> asua T100HA
<laozhan> ^ ^
<laozhan> hi
<ubrl> laozhan:点点点.  23:43
<laozhan> 想问一下 cloak
<laozhan> ^ ^
<thesicus> Hello everyone
<laozhan> hi
<ubrl> laozhan:点点点.  23:46
<thesicus> 请问下没有/proc/sys/kernel/shmmax这个文件怎么办？
<thesicus> ?
<thesicus> 配置个postgresql愁死。。
<thesicus> armlf的系统缺失好多。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, netzclub的网络似乎坏了
<thesicus> 只在freenode转悠过，今天刚玩IRC
<gebjgd> thesicus, 我们都在看着你的第一次
<thesicus> 谢谢
<thesicus> 额，怎么对你说话，用＠吗？
<thesicus> gebjgd, 这样？
<gebjgd> thesicus, 恩那
<thesicus> 哈哈，谢谢
#ubuntu-cn 2015-11-22
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这么土的名字 : 看到"厦门13岁的初中女生小花去医院打胎" 这个消息后我十分震惊, 00年出生的人居然还叫小花这么土的名字。
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • kde图标花屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473972 kde图标花屏 zz: tor — 2015-11-22 9:06
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • gnome桌面图标和kde桌面的图标花屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473973 gnome-shell窗口边框和kde桌面的图标花屏 111.jpg 222.jpg zz: tor — 2015-11-22 9:12
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何在指定的位置产生标尺？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473974 初始状态的图。 b1.jpg 添加标尺以后，密密麻麻，完全看不见了。 zz: pengsir — 2015-11-22 9:35
<kk> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 双网卡环境下，哪一个ip处于使用状态？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473975 ifconfig eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr e0:3f:49:57:4b:d1 inet addr:192.168.1.3 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0 inet6 addr: fe80::e23f:49ff:fe57:4bd1/64 Scope:Link UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<kk>  ─> RX packets:6068 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 TX packets:113 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 collisi …
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 invalid byte sequence in UTF-8
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新  UbuntuKylin • kylin中系统命令显示中文输出怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473977 如下图所示，执行系统命令时输出为中文，而不向其他的linux系统一样显示英文，这样导致没法开发软件，请问各位高手有没有什么办法关掉中文显示？ 装系统时想装普通版ubuntu结果装错
<^k^>  ─> 了，刚配置好重装太麻烦，如果有知道如何屏蔽中文显示的麻烦指点下吧，谢了！ liyanq …
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<wzhd> 你吼啊
<Freebuilder> 翻出若干年前购买的螺杆螺母，竟然没有垫片，当年怎么这么傻逼
<Dennyjojo> Mac可以安裝ubuntu嗎
<Freebuilder> 那么高逼格的硬件，没玩过
<Dennyjojo> －－
<Freebuilder> 我的 Win10 终于下了 1G 了，百度云离线下载一个字节还没有。
<mjkr> is the link between {beijing,tianjin,shanghai,guangzhou,shenzhen} and california running normal for regular home-classified users in china?
<mjkr> by normal I mean a packet drop rate of less then 1/3
<mjkr> what's puzzling me is that the link towards europe seems much more reliable than the link to america
<Ueno_Otoko> Freebuilder, 百度云可以秒下的
<Freebuilder> ed2k://|file|cn_windows_10_enterprise_version_1511_x64_dvd_7224788.iso|4048609280|A9B684D56B2DC9D43E19ACAA857D35DC|/
<Ueno_Otoko> Freebuilder, 下多版本的可以么 cn_windows_10_multiple_editions_x64_dvd_68...
<Freebuilder> 那个只含家庭版专业版
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 吃奶 : 儿媳正给孙子喂奶。爷爷见小孙孙不好好吃,便逗小孙孙说:"你不吃,爷爷我可就吃啦！ "儿子此时正好进门,看见这情景后说:"爸你这么大年纪,怎么能吃儿媳的奶?"爹生气地指着儿子说:"你从前吃了我老婆那么多年奶,我就不能吃你老婆一口奶?"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • CP -V无效选项  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473979 cp：无效选项 -- V Try 'cp --help' for more information. zz: 7猫. — 2015-11-22 14:39
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<rabbitear> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHtXnRDKEEg
<ubrl> rabbitear: ⇪ Eamon-Fuck it with lyrics HD - YouTube
<sennn> hi
<ubrl> sennn:点点点.  16:27
<sennn> 有人嗎?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妻子的前夫 : "杰克,听说你离婚了?" "是的,没想到这么顺利,我把离婚申请书交给法官后,他只是粗略地看了看,便签字同意了。" "怎么这么快呢?" "后来才搞清楚了原因,原来他是我妻子的前夫。" 
<thesicus> sennn, 有，
<thesicus> 请问如何得到一个cloak？
<thesicus> excuse me, any staff online here?
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • win下的c程序到linux下，怎么使用windows_makefile文件实现编译运行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473981 我是刚刚接触linux的新手，目前系统是ubuntu14.04。现在兄长给了一个C 程序（VS2013下的），现在要能让它在ubuntu下运行。。我实在是不会，挣扎了一两个星期，
<^k^>  ─> ，求各位大神帮帮忙吧。 这是程序中的mikefile文件： PROGRAM = MainPEG.exe OBJECTS = MainPEG.o Ra …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • pipelight 对于 firefox 的设置有什么需要注意的吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473983 我 按照 http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/pipelig ... e-for.html 在15.10下安装了pipelight，可是firefox的plugin里看不到相应的插件。 由于我的firefox里装了一些其他的插件，我就重新指定
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • pipelight 对于 firefox 的设置有什么需要注意的吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473984 我 按照 http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/pipelig ... e-for.html 在15.10下安装了pipelight，可是firefox的plugin里看不到相应的插件。 由于我的firefox里装了一些其他的插件，我就重新指定
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • pipelight 对于 firefox 的设置有什么需要注意的吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473986 我 按照 http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/pipelig ... e-for.html 在15.10下安装了pipelight，可是firefox的plugin里看不到相应的插件。 由于我的firefox里装了一些其他的插件，我就重新指定
<^k^>  ─> 一个全新的profile去启动firefox，这回可以在plugins里看到相应的插件，也可以看网站的flash …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • pipelight 对于 firefox 的设置有什么需要注意的吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473987 我 按照 http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/pipelig ... e-for.html 在15.10下安装了pipelight，可是firefox的plugin里看不到相应的插件。 由于我的firefox里装了一些其他的插件，我就重新指定
<^k^>  ─> 一个全新的profile去启动firefox，这回可以在plugins里看到相应的插件，也可以看网站的flash …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • pipelight 对于 firefox 的设置有什么需要注意的吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473988 我 按照 http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/pipelig ... e-for.html 在15.10下安装了pipelight，可是firefox的plugin里看不到相应的插件。 由于我的firefox里装了一些其他的插件，我就重新指定
<^k^>  ─> 一个全新的profile去启动firefox，这回可以在plugins里看到相应的插件，也可以看网站的flash …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于n1525网卡的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473990 双网卡，有线网卡可以用。求解决方法？ zz: Coraggio — 2015-11-22 18:47
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 用audacity来录电脑里的声音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473991 用浏览器看在线电影，有一首电影里的背景音乐不错，想把它录下来，找来找去找到了audacity这个软件。 运行audacity后，点击录音，居然什么声音也没录下来，看来得配置一番 中文资料太少，看官
<^k^>  ─> 方帮助文档也是办法之一。 以下是摘录：网址是http://manual.audacityteam.org/o/man/tutorial_recor …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • tracepath的结果有点困惑  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473992 tracepath forum.ubuntu.org.cn 1?: [LOCALHOST] pmtu 1500 1: 192.168.1.1 3.164ms 1: 192.168.1.1 12.867ms 2: 192.168.1.1 3.069ms pmtu 1492 2: 113.58.144.1 42.953ms 3: 221.11.165.9 44.810ms 4: 221.11.165.245 61.522ms asymm 7 5: 219.158.24.217 54.4
<^k^>  ─> 89ms asymm 6 6: 219.158.23.22 122.072ms 7: 219.158.97.30 169.597ms 8: 219.158.30.254 404.408ms 9: 199.102.95.5 317.13 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 本机之间数据通信  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473993 本人菜鸟，初学学习Ubuntu遇到些问题，往路过的留意下帮我解决问题，谢谢！！！ 学习网络编程与数据通信，在虚拟机中安装的Ubuntu，尝试在本机之间通信，接收和发送的函数都是教程里的，不知
<happyaron> 发现snappy好像有点科学唉
<rabbitear>                                           7
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 为何无法彻底关闭eth0?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473994 root@hwy:/home/debian8# ifconfig eth0 down root@hwy:/home/debian8# route -nv Kernel IP routing table Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface 0.0.0.0 192.168.1.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 wlan0 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 wl
<^k^>  ─> an0 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0 root@hwy:/home/debian8# ifconfig eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr e …
<rabbitear> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNC4FHR4XLA
<ubrl> rabbitear: ⇪ Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (With Lyrics) - YouTube
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • linux中怎么在一个进程运行时查看进程的输入输出缓冲区中的内容  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473995 RT zz: guoyajie — 2015-11-22 20:11
<onlylove> happyaron: 好像有点科学和稳定工作是两码事，就像当时的ubuntu一样不是，ubuntu始终不如debian
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  20:33
<onlylove> 旁边的微波炉恨死我两万
<onlylove> 因为那破微波炉，搞得无线网卡一直不正常
<Ueno_Otoko> 额定微波频率：2450MHz
<Ueno_Otoko> 呵呵呵
<happyaron> onlylove: :)
<longlongago> hi there
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu15.10插网线没反应！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473997 wifi正常，有线网络完全不行。 在设置里面，即便插了网线，也显示线缆被拔出。 估计也是驱动的问题，我的网卡是RTL8111/8168/8411。 如果在命令行里面输一句sudo rmmod r8169（好像说是取
<^k^>  ─> 消使用8169网卡的语句），设置里面连有线网络的选项都没了。重启恢复。估计默认是8169 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-21
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=50437
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 美国如何应对一个不同的中国
<onlylove> 西方媒体真无聊，我还想了半天发现间谍是啥，不就是谁是卧底么
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 16.04 lightdm启动失败，只能到紫色背景，没有出现登录窗口  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481650 本来的打算是去掉启动画面，是去掉启动画面，启动的时候显示文字状态，例如centos服务器启动那样，一行一行的出来 度娘了一大堆，都说“16.04
<^k^>  ─> 以前的方法没用，只能systemctl disable lightdm.service” 好了，就来个sudo systemctl disable lightdm.s …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • stamps数据处理的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481652 1建立连接并读取主影像 link_slcs_路径 （初始数据的） cd master_date（即是主影像日期文件夹）//进入主影像日期文件夹 step read whole XXX (where XXX is ‘ERS’, ‘Envisat’, ‘RSAT’, or ‘TSX’) 第一次对主影像读
<iMadper> wangli: what's up?
<iMadper> wangli: dota2ing.
<wangli> iMadper, 早
<huntxu> iMadper: 贵司还有上班能dota的职位么
<iMadper> huntxu: 没了.
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 远程登录服务  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481653 我想在家里登录办公室的电脑，运行上面的软件，类似Windows终端服务一样。 办公室是lubuntu16.04。 有什么软件可以实现这个功能？ zz: 百草谷居士 — 2016-11-21 16:08
<yh> :
<bibiha> hi
<ubrl> bibiha:点点点.  17:02
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • Unity Tweak Tool中无法找到我所安装的主题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481658 2016-11-21 16-44-23屏幕截图.png我将主题文件解压后放入/usr/share/themes文件夹中，只有一部分能被tweak识别出来，还有大部分主题在tweak中都不显示，请问这是为什么？比
<^k^>  ─> 如这个vertex-theme-master就无法识别出来。 zz: DistanceDGY — 2016-11-21 16:45
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu16.04.1从github搞下来的amule-dlp，编译完成后没有中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481660 ubuntu16.04.1从github搞下来的amule-dlp，编译完成后没有中文 已经按照https://github.com/persmule/amule-dlp/wiki/Installation#-4执行 zz: hanlif — 2016-11-21 20:32
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ubuntu16.04.1从github搞下来的amule-dlp，编译完成后没有中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481663 ubuntu16.04.1从github搞下来的amule-dlp，编译完成后没有中文 已经按照https://github.com/persmule/amule-dlp/wiki/Installation#-4执行， configure后提示： * bfd.h not found or unusable, pleas
<^k^>  ─> e install binutils development package if you are a developer or want to help testing aMule； 但make 正常，make …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ubuntu16.04.1从github搞下来的amule-dlp，编译完成后没有中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481664 ubuntu16.04.1从github搞下来的amule-dlp，编译完成后没有中文 已经按照https://github.com/persmule/amule-dlp/wiki/Installation#-4执行， configure后提示： * bfd.h not found or unusable, pleas
<^k^>  ─> e install binutils development package if you are a developer or want to help testing aMule； 但make 正常，make …
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • cs2d v1.0.0.2支持64位系统，终于有声音了，中文菜单。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481665 下载链接： https://pan.baidu.com/s/1eRAngLO ，密码： Code: ywmz ubuntu mate 16.04 64位系统测试通过。 zz: citydream — 2016-11-21 21:56
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-22
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 如何把搜狗拼音scel格式细胞词库转换成ibus-pinyin所用的Sqlite database？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481666 如题，我们可以把搜狗拼音scel格式细胞词库转换成文本（text）格式，但不知道如何把文本格式转成ibus-pinyin所用Sqlite格式的database。是否有ibus-p
<^k^>  ─> inyin的高手可以指点一下？ 请参阅： viewtopic.php?f=186&t=481512&p=3180486#p3180486&start=21 viewtopic.p …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 假期开始 : 一名芝加哥的职员从美国东部给他的经理打电话:"我被耽搁在这儿了。我们正处在飓风中心,飞机停下,火车与汽车停开,高速公路也被水淹了。我怎么办呢?""从今天起开始你的两周假期。"
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu下编译程序，出现找不到头文件问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481667 ubuntu下编译程序，出现找不到头文件问题，问题出现在解密例程中（decrypt），源程序见附件 zz: zdf_1974 — 2016-11-22 10:51
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu 15.10 系统下 sudo apt -get install ssh安装了哪些文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481668 如题，由于开发用的电脑隔离了上internet，所以只能离线安装ssh服务，但是从百度上看见的安装包及方法，最后都会出现各种error。所以请教各位大神，给指点指点
<^k^>  ─> ，ubuntu在线安装SSH服务时，下载了哪些文件，谢谢！！！！ zz: vclinux — 2016-11-22 12:51
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=50456
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 甲骨文收购Dyn
<genophy> 很安静
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  14:54
<IsoaSFlus> test
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  14:54
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^:
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^: hi
<genophy> rebot?
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么kk不会说话了
<genophy> 机器人吧
<genophy> test
<ubrl> genophy:点点点.  14:56
<genophy> demo
<IsoaSFlus> 我知道啊，以前会的
<IsoaSFlus> 我也忘了从什么时候开始kk不会说话了
<IsoaSFlus> sad
<genophy> 我印象里没见^k^说流畅的话。
<genophy> 大概我很少来。。10 12  现在的16.。基本都是双数年份
<genophy> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你想K说什么话
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 像一个普通的机器人一样说话23333
<IsoaSFlus> 我只是好奇为什么kk现在不会说话了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我去找下k的源代码，你可以开发出来给作者提pullrequest，至于搭理你不，就不知道了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 因为以前说话太多，被玩坏了
<genophy> k的源码在 github上么？
<onlylove> 好像是github上有一份来着，不过好像后来迁到oschina了？记不起了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1602.html 订婚 :      在一个订婚宴会上,年轻的小姐希望给未婚夫的亲友留下很好的印象。只见她端庄地出来,微笑地招待贵客时,不慎绊在桌子脚上跌了个四脚朝天。    他未婚夫急了,想向前扶她,只见她翻身起来说:"先生们,女士们,我给
<^k^>  ─> 你们表演的武术怎么样?" 
<hunt_O> .source
<onlylove> https://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - sevk/kk-irc-bot: irc-bot , like a human
<hunt_O> ^k^: .help
<onlylove> hunt_O: 湖栩栩别玩k了
<genophy> 嗯。。。
<genophy> 已经 star 了kk.
-genophy:#ubuntu-cn- 貌似可以在自己的服务器上弄个。。
<onlylove> http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪  sevkme/kk-irc-bot - 码云 - 开源中国
<onlylove> 这个也是kk，算是备份
<genophy> 作者是一位ruby高手。
<onlylove> 毛，最初k各种bug
<IsoaSFlus> 这个运用到了哪方面的知识?
<IsoaSFlus> 神经网络?
<genophy> 嗯。那是最初。。
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 代码都给你了，自己看啊
<IsoaSFlus> 哪有那个精力去看。。。。
<genophy> 。。。
-genophy:#ubuntu-cn- 我问的源码，也是我去折腾。。。。lol
<genophy> <b>....</b>
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 光仔 最近怎么样？
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求教大神BCM43340网卡在Ubuntu16.04下无法驱动的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481669 目前已知Broadcom BCM43340是SDIO接口的wifi模块（不是传统意义上的无线网卡），用lspci和lsusb指令都无法看到硬件。 请问linux驱动这种网卡是同时需要固件和驱动吗
<^k^>  ─> ？ 我现在做了以下工作： 根据 https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/use ... /brcm80211 brcmfmac官方说明 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 16.04 wifi 未识别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481670 可以有线上网，但是wifi识别不出来，wifie networks和 wifi is disabled是灰色的。 怀疑是没装驱动，但是又无从下手。 无线网卡型号：Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 ，请论坛里的大佬给予指点，谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢了。 zz: 这都不是事 — 2016-11-22 17:26
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • XMIND 8 该如何安装呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481671 我在官网上下载了一个安装包（据官网说是LINUX版的），但下载下来以后看它是ZIP文件，解压出现几个文件夹和一些文件，也不是DEB文件，不能直接安装。 有没有能够用的xMIND啊？ zz: miroscan — 20
<^k^>  ─> 16-11-22 17:31
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=50459
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | Emacs恨MacOS
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • goldendict安装？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481672 ubuntu 12.04 lts http://goldendict.org/download.php goldendict，deb包下载安装。 在什么地方下载？ zz: pasterub — 2016-11-22 17:42
<AnalMassage> hello all, western person here, will be in shenyang in hotel from weekend, seek friendship
<abc_> guoyunhe: 怎么举报？
<AnalMassage> i would love meet someone late night in my hotel room, discreet , private and let him use me
<guoyunhe> abc_: Google 了一下没找到……
<abc_> guoyunhe: irc 应该只能强行 ban
 * abc_ 先去吃饭
<AnalMassage> 42 f cape town, will be in Shenyang China the weekend for two weeks, would love meet chinese people who into anal playing..
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 关于Ubuntu使用sudo提权的疑问？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481673 最近在Ubuntu上搞开发，无意间看到一个命令 Code: sudo -i 使用 Code: sudo --help 查看帮助，得到的结果是： Code: -i, --login        run login shell as the target user; a command  may also be specified 。然而当我输
<^k^>  ─> 入密码（当前用户密码，而非root用户密码）之后，我居然获得了root权限 <img src="http://for …
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 怎样调用脚本运行结果  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481674 有一个脚本，名字叫monitort.sh，监控系统的运行状态，基运行结果如下： Code: ->>> sh /home/ivanh/tmp/mojo-webqq/monitor/tecmint_monitor.sh Quote: Internet: Disconnected Operating System Type : GNU/Linux OS Name : Antergos Linux OS V
<^k^>  ─> ersion : 16.9-Minimal-ISO-Rolling Architecture : x86_64 Kernel Release : 4.8.8-2-ARCH Hostname : myhand hostname: inv …
<Guest54812> 人好多
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu16.04独显NVIDIA GT710 驱动一直装不上，现在只能用集显  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481675 情况是这样的：两块硬盘，一块装win7，一块装ubuntu，拔掉win7的装ubuntu，插上独显的时候，用U盘启动安装直接进不了安装界面；后来拔掉独显接集显，顺利完成安
<^k^>  ─> 装，然后NVIDIA官网下载驱动，按照教程安装，就是装不上啊。不知道有人遇到过这样的情 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 安装 自动重启  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481676 Quote: 镜像文件：ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso U盘安装制作工具：rufus-2.11p.exe 1347445119.png 开机后，进入ubuntu U盘安装程序，在这个页面停留2、3秒，机子自动重启 镜像文件以及U盘安装制作工具保证无损坏
<^k^>  ─> ，都是通过官方网站下载 主板SuperMicro X8DTL-3F (2010年初购买) http://www.supermicro.com/products/m …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-23
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 这个是不是一个BUG？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481677 如图，所示详情全部压缩在一条里面，不能完全展开 zz: yunhanqi — 2016-11-23 8:46
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本装了Ubuntu Server 16.04，开机过后屏幕没显示。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481678 笔记本装了Ubuntu Server 16.04，没有安装GUI 但，开机过后屏幕没显示怎么办！ 用SSH可以连接到笔记本且正常使用，外接显示器也是黑屏。 怎么打开显示器，能看到Termin
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • [求助] NetworkManager DNS 端口如何设置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481679 请教一下，在NetworkManager的图形界面或者命令行下如何设置DNS不使用53端口？ 比方说，选择了 DHCP Address only 再设置 DNS Servers 为 xx.xx.xx.xx，但我想使用5353端口，但是设置成
<^k^>  ─> xx.xx.xx.xx:5353，好像根本没法保存。 Ubuntu 16.04 64bit zz: duguyipiao — 2016-11-23 9:43
<onlylove> huntxu: 糊徐徐早
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Goldendict安装英语字典？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481680 sudo apt-get install goldendict 1.用上面命令，安装了goldendict。 不过，不能翻译英语单词。（图） 是否，还要安装英语字典？ 2.美式KK音标，权威英汉字典是哪个？ 在哪有下载，怎安装？ zz: pasterub — 201
<^k^>  ─> 6-11-23 10:55
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 微信小程序开发工具Linux移植出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481681 如果发错版面，请管理员移动，谢谢 微信不提供linux下的小程序开发工具，找了半天，终于有大神做了移植，但是在我的电脑上运行出错，预览无法进行。链接如下： htt
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 失恋 : 一个失恋的男子,对朋友大吐苦水: "女人是天底下最坏的东西,她们的心肠就是毒药,我劝你不要接近女人。" 过了几天,朋友看到他与一名女子状态极亲昵,于是问他: "你怎么又和女人在一起,她们不是毒药吗?" "是啊！你有所不知！ "男子说:"自从失恋之后,我就
<^k^>  ─> 很悲观,一直想服毒自杀。"
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu有靠谱的dropbox客户端吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481682 去dropbox 下载了官方客户端，除了第一次启动有登录矿以外，右下角最小化图标无法显示，单击左键管理菜单也无法弹出，希望哪位大大有时间解决下。或者提供一个有效的解决方案，lubuntu16
<^k^>  ─> .04.1 x64 zz: omaidb — 2016-11-23 14:16
<LonelyPatient_> 终于来到中文区了
<LonelyPatient_> 有人在吗
<ubrl> LonelyPatient_:点点点.  16:17
<LonelyPatient_> 你怎么点出我名字的
<LonelyPatient_> 我每次都要复制 好麻烦 怎么弄的?
<abc_> LonelyPatient_: 他是机器人
<abc_> LonelyPatient_: 输入前几个字母按 tab 补全
<LonelyPatient_> abc_:  ok ,不错 好用
<abc_> 😄
<LonelyPatient_> abc_: 你用这论坛卡吗?
<LonelyPatient_> abc_: 不对,聊天室
<abc_> LonelyPatient_: 不卡
<LonelyPatient_> abc_: 我有时好卡. 这里要翻墙才能进来吧
<LonelyPatient_> abc_:  我搜linux论坛搜到这里来了,笑cry.
<abc_> LonelyPatient_: 诶？我不用翻墙……
<LonelyPatient_> abc_: 那你可太爽啦
<LonelyPatient_> abc_: 时不时要更新hosts不然就被墙,这日子真的水深火热.能流畅勇google,都感觉好幸福.
<abc_> LonelyPatient_: 谷歌是别想了 Orz irc 你换个端口试试
<LonelyPatient_> 这个聊天室存在的意义是干什么,你的问题能很快解决吗,高手很多?
<LonelyPatient_> 谷歌我能用,就是要经常换hosts
<abc_> LonelyPatient_: 现在人不多了，曾经这里很繁华
<LonelyPatient_> 我以为是论坛,结果进来是聊天室.
<abc_> LonelyPatient_: 基本就是闲聊，有人问问题如果有人会就出来解答一下
<LonelyPatient_> 就跟QQ群一样嘛
<abc_> LonelyPatient_: 差不多，但是这里比较严肃
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 时髦的长头发 : 一个秃顶的老头路过一家药店,看到一种毛发再生特效药的广告,他进去问了问。 售货员:这的确是一种生发特效药,您要大瓶的,还是要小瓶的? 谢谢,一小瓶就够了。老头说,稍微长出一点就够了,我不喜欢时髦的长头发。
<LonelyPatient_> 看不出来哪里好笑
<abc_> LonelyPatient_: 这个机器人的笑话比较老了
<abc_> LonelyPatient_: 不要要求那么多
<LonelyPatient_> abc_: 这是机器人....?
<abc_> LonelyPatient_: 对啊 Orz
<LonelyPatient_> abc_:  这里有几个机器人啊
<abc_> LonelyPatient_: kk 是一个，还有那个发点点点的
<abc_> test
<ubrl> abc_:点点点.  16:35
<abc_> 你好
<abc_> 大家好
<ubrl> abc_:点点点.  16:35
<abc_> LonelyPatient_: 就这两个吧
<LonelyPatient_> test
<ubrl> LonelyPatient_:点点点.  16:35
<LonelyPatient_> abc_:  这排序规则也是按字母优先级来的额
<abc_> LonelyPatient_: 啥排序？
<LonelyPatient_> 你取a,你看不就排到前面了
<abc_> LonelyPatient_: Orz
<abc_> LonelyPatient_: 原来你是说 nick 列表
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu1604,大家有没有遇到，系统突然退出到登录界面，像直接注销似得？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481683 ubuntu1604,大家有没有遇到，系统突然退出到登录界面，像直接注销似得？ zz: junecl — 2016-11-23 17:07
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04 如何设置超级作用域  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481685 1.如何在ubuntu 14.04 如何设置超级作用域？ zz: lilycn — 2016-11-23 17:08
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • ubuntu16.04安装codeblocks后，可以运行，但是运行结果在黑框中没有显示，求解  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481686 gcc g++都已经安装 setting 中也进行了设置 一个基本的打印语句都无法输出 zz: CBVon — 2016-11-23 17:37
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15518.html 严禁带交通工具来学校 : 考试前夕,老师神色严肃地说:"有些同学仗着高科技来作弊,所以,这次,严禁带交通工具来学校！ "
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 写了个井字游戏，大家可以给些意见。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481688 Code: #include<stdio.h> int main() {    char chess[3][3]={'1','2','3','4','5','6','7','8','9',};    int player1=0,player2=0,winner=0,column,line,turn=0;    int check(char chess[3][3]);        printf("Game sta
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 求教：为何除了火狐都很慢，有办法加快吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481689 火狐浏览器，设置了一下，算比较快。（参照网上的方法，把IPV6调成IPV4了。其他不会） 其他浏览器，咋都很慢，网页要等很长时间才能打开？ 有什么办法加
<^k^>  ─> 速吗？ 谢谢。 zz: yw3008 — 2016-11-23 21:53
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-24
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nh2IM6jeAACuERnt81QAALrFwHUxSkAAK4p042.jpg 节俭是一种美德
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 如何禁用Ubuntu的选择复制功能  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481690 最好能解释一下 其实现的原理 谢谢 大神 zz: 逍遥蓝云 — 2016-11-24 9:16
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 牛头不对马嘴 : 有一个中年妇女请律师帮助她离婚。律师问:你们的婚姻有基础吗? 哦,有的。我们大约有四分之三英亩地。女人答道。 律师吃惊地看看她,又问:你们闹矛盾了吗? 没有。我们的车坏了,得送去修。女人很快回答。 那么你为什么要提出离婚呢?律师费解地问。
<^k^>  ─> 哦,这是因为他回答问题总是牛头不对马嘴。 律师恍然大悟。
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu16.04装chrome跑的快  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481691 我之前一直以为chrome耗内存严重，一直不敢装，怕装上之后跑不动，但是firefox确实让人受不了，尝试性装了chrome，却发现跑的挺快，完全没有卡顿感，所以低配机器的lubuntu们，赶快去试试吧。 zz:
<^k^>  ─> omaidb — 2016-11-24 14:37
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04在其DHCP conf中的以下段所中特定参数代表的意思  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481692 # You can declare a class of clients and then do address allocation # based on that. The example below shows a case where all clients # in a certain class get addresses on the 10.17.224/24 subnet, and all # other cl
<^k^>  ─> ients get addresses on the 10.0.29/24 subnet. #class "foo" { # match if substring (option vendor-class-identifier, 0, …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 鼠标无法使用，网络连接也找不到本地连接，屏幕分辨率也无法更改  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481693 各位大神，我是一名初入ubuntu的小菜。因为照顾家人的原因我休息了一段时间，休息之前系统是可以正常使用的。当我回到单位，打开电
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • U盘安装UBUNTU16.10 问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481694 U盘启动后，点击install UBUNTU16.10 弹出 system program problem detected。导致无法安装。小白求教 zz: 别去经年 — 2016-11-24 15:19
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<xuwqiang> ..
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 恋爱小笑话,谈个恋爱不容易 : 女a:"你和你男友谈恋爱这么久,他对你怎么样?"女b:"说不准。"女a:"怎么说不准?"女b:"他一喝酒就说他爱我爱得发疯。爸爸说这是酒后吐真言,妈妈说这是酒后说胡话。"
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求解决虚拟机安装ubuntu后，重新ubuntu发现pcsc读卡器不能启动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481701 最近用VM安装了ubuntu。安装ubuntu完毕后，安装了pcsc读卡器驱动。过程如下： sudo apt-get install pcscd >sudo apt-get install libpcsc-perl >sudo apt-get install pcsc-tools >sudo a
<^k^>  ─> pt-get install libccid 安装完毕后sudo /etc/init.d/pcscd restart * Restarting PCSC Lite resource manager pcscd [ …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 16.04版本对AMD CPU支持不好吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481702 有朋友说“16.04版本对AMD CPU支持不完善”，建议我新电脑使用intel cpu. 这个说法确实吗？ zz: 男菜鸟 — 2016-11-24 18:24
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<flynn_> anybody?
<flynn_> dd
<flynn_> anybody
<flynn_> nope?
<flynn_> fdf
<Natalie_42> Flying to Shenyang China the weekend for two weeks, would be so nice meet someone who would come to my hotel room, for wank and bj and allow him to use my anal hole for pleasure.....
<Kves> 取新帖 timeout
<Natalie_42> Flying to Shenyang China the weekend for two weeks, would be so nice meet someone who would come to my hotel room, for wank and bj and allow him to use my anal hole for pleasure.....
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Natalie_42> Flying to Shenyang China the weekend for two weeks, would be so nice meet someone who would come to my hotel room, for wank and bj and allow him to use my anal hole for pleasure.....
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-25
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<chink> hello
<ubrl> chink:点点点.  12:49
<chink> everyone
<chink> good afternoon
<chink> ...
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<genophy> ...
<^k^> 新  华南校区 • 南方医科大学的来报道！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481704 南医大医工的基础的有没有玩Ubuntu的呀~ zz: renzhonglu — 2016-11-25 14:36
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何把mac地址“da85ece34c7a”转变为“da:85:ec:e3:4c:7a”的格式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481705 有没有简单点的办法作这样的转换？ 还有，我想问一下为什么以下命令会报错： ------------------------------------------- [root@mgt ~]# a=da:85:ec:e3:4c:7a [root@mgt ~]# echo ${a:{0..10..2
<^k^>  ─> }:2} -bash: a: {0..10..2: syntax error: operand expected (error token is "{0..10..2") [root@mgt ~]# ----------------- …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.04 • 已经升级到17.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481706 已经升级到17.04,没有多大变化。 zz: luanqh — 2016-11-25 15:25
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 忘记登录密码，开机的时候按SHIFT或者ESC都阻止不了系统系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481707 如题，怎么破。长按短按都阻止不了系统进入，还有啥办法，愁，用户密码别人设定的 zz: allan4027 — 2016-11-25 15:42
<oneuioo> ^_^
<iMadper> ..
<oneuioo> 我不是机器人
<oneuioo> 据说明年可以移植脑袋到机械身体
<genophy> ...
<HotelAssPlay> Flying to Shenyang China the weekend for 2 weeks, Would love meet someone who also into anal play and who would come to my hotel room late night for wank and BJ and let me slide finger in his ass, maybe he do same in mine
<HotelAssPlay> anyone here from Shenyang?
<zwindl> 管理员呢？
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • kali安装有道辞典失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481708 显示：此软件包不可安装 Dependency is not satisfiable: qtdeclarative5-controls-plugin zz: aukomn — 2016-11-25 18:23
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 谁给翻译一下，怎么安装这个驱动 tl-wn823n v2  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481709 ubuntu 14.04 install TL-WN823N Source code download https://github.com/christiantroy/TL-WN823N-V2 Build and install iwconfig sudo ifconfig wlan0 up Done. ========================== If NOT find usb device please foll
<^k^>  ─> owing step to fix it. The rtw_usb_id_tbl array inside os_dep\Linux\usb_intf.c file defines all the vid/pids which thi …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安全模式启动firefox问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481710 ubuntu12.04 lts firefox -safe-mode 安全模式启动firefox。 如果，用户更改过firefox参数，如：dom.max_script_run_time.(图) 启动时，加什么参数，可以保存这些更改过的参数。 zz: pasterub — 2016-11-25 19:22
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 美式KK音标，英语字典？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481715 1.英语单词标美式KK音标。 2.英语单词有发音。 3.英语单词有中文翻译。 哪有这些字典下载？ zz: pasterub — 2016-11-25 19:45
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 出现问题：N: 忽略‘20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist’(于目录‘/etc/apt/apt.conf.d  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481716 ubuntu 16.04 lts终端出现：N: 忽略‘20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist’(于目录‘/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/’)，鉴于它的文件扩展名无效 请问大家这是怎么回事，如何
<^k^>  ─> 解决？ zz: permaylau — 2016-11-25 20:38
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • ubunut如何用shell 对某列求和  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481717 例如如何求第1列中是13.23并且第六列是sell的对应的第三列的和 用终端的命令 awk或者sed如何求？ 13.23-0.02127168021sell 13.23-0.01911907sell 13.23--1925600sell 13.23--6991287sell 13.23--3749810sell 13.23-0.0133969sell 13.23-0.02
<^k^>  ─> 90119070sell 13.23-0.01239317056sell 13.23--2837044sell 13.23-0.011013230sell 13.23-0.0156615sell 13.23--3343659sell …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Eliot0x1> W: 无法下载 http://ppa.launchpad.net/versable/elementary-update/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Eliot0x1> W: 无法下载 http://ppa.launchpad.net/versable/elementary-update/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Eliot0x1> E: 部分索引文件下载失败。如果忽略它们，那将转而使用旧的索引文件。
<Eliot0x1> 这个怎么解决
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 404 Not Found
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-26
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • ubuntu自带有关于bash语法的文档吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481722 ubuntu带有关于bash语法的文档吗，编写bash脚本时，有时需要查看文档。如果ubuntu自带有bash脚本的man文档，就多少方便了（对初学者来说）。 zz: s1978256 — 2016-11-26 1:57
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 安装wps时遇到的问题，请教下各路大神  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481723 系统：16.10 X64 wps：wps-office_10.1.0.5672-a21_amd64.deb 软件中心安装deb，安装无反应，安装完，安装按钮依旧显示点击安装状态 命令行安装，提示如下： ~$ sudo dpkg -i wps-of
<^k^>  ─> fice_10.1.0.5672-a21_amd64.deb正在选中未选择的软件包 wps-office。 (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前 …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 安装wps时遇到的问题，请教下各路大神  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481724 系统：16.10 X64 wps：wps-office_10.1.0.5672-a21_amd64.deb 软件中心安装deb，安装无反应，安装完，安装按钮依旧显示点击安装状态 命令行安装，提示如下： ~$ sudo dpkg -i wps-off
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 怎么配置openvpn?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481725 我在网上找到了一个免费的openvpn账户，包括username password TCP UDP 等等信息，怎么连接？ 另外是不是只下载 openvpn(sudo apt install openvpn)就行了？？？谢谢 zz: hanis_ghost — 2016-11-26 8:54
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 安装wps时遇到的问题，请教下各路大神  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481726 系统：16.10 X64 wps：wps-office_10.1.0.5672-a21_amd64.deb 软件中心安装deb，安装无反应，安装完，安装按钮依旧显示点击安装状态 命令行安装，提示如下： ~$ sudo dpkg -i wps-off
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 安装wps时遇到的问题，请教下各路大神  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481728 系统：16.10 X64 wps：wps-office_10.1.0.5672-a21_amd64.deb 软件中心安装deb，安装无反应，安装完，安装按钮依旧显示点击安装状态 命令行安装，提示如下： ~$ sudo dpkg -i wps-off
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 安装wps时遇到的问题，请教下各路大神  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481729 系统：16.10 X64 wps：wps-office_10.1.0.5672-a21_amd64.deb 软件中心安装deb，安装无反应，安装完，安装按钮依旧显示点击安装状态 命令行安装，提示如下： ~$ sudo dpkg -i wps-offic
<^k^>  ─> e_10.1.0.5672-a21_amd64.deb正在选中未选择的软件包 wps-office。 (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 安装wps时遇到的问题，请教下各路大神  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481731 系统：16.10 X64 wps：wps-office_10.1.0.5672-a21_amd64.deb 软件中心安装deb，安装无反应，安装完，安装按钮依旧显示点击安装状态 命令行安装，提示如下： ~$ sudo dpkg -i wps-offi
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 结婚照 : 一对夫妇,由于结婚时没有拍结婚照,孩子五岁时他们去补照。但结婚照带着小孩又不太真实,没有小孩又不忍心。为难了一会,最后想出了一个办法——安排小孩在后面拖着她妈妈的婚纱。
<kevin2090> 再讲一个
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 求助 安装mac主题时卡在第一步  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481732 [size=150]看了论坛里高手的安装指南。 在终端里输入：sudo add-apt-repository ppa:noobslab/themes [/size] 出现： menkz@Ubuntu16-vmware:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:noobslab/themes [sudo] menkz 的密码： themes uploaded on http:/
<^k^>  ─> /www.NoobsLab.com PPA For exact theme version and support visit on site and see themes page 更多信息： https://l …
<noname> PPA添加成功了不没？
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04SERVER 版网络有问题，怎么解  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481737 ubuntu 12.04SERVER 版网络设置有问题，怎么解？？菜鸟，具体点，谢谢各位了，第一次接触UBUNTU系统，20161126_131313.jpg20161126_131313.jpg20161124_120439.jpg zz: allan4027 — 2016-11-26 13:30
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • minidwep gtk搜索不到路由的原因有哪些?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481738 如题................本人笔记本,无线网卡型号RTL8101/2/6E zz: wqzds — 2016-11-26 15:05
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不穿衣服的理由 :     夏天天热,晚上室友结伴外出觅食。其中一位只穿了背心短裤,大家责其不雅,令其再穿一件衬衫,不料此兄却语出惊人:"这年头,能少穿一件就少穿一件,多穿一件就要多洗一件！ "
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 双系统win10与ubuntu 16.04.其中ubuntu不能上有线网。电脑是DELL OPTILEX 9020  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481739 windows 10可以正常上网。 驱动也装了，就是在ifconfig里面没有etho。 root@xuuke-Ubuntu:/etc# lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM
<^k^>  ─> Controller (rev 06) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Cont …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 英语发音词典？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481740 http://search.china-pub.com/s/?key1=%d3 ... type=&pz=1 链接这些书，都是英语发音词典。 它们是纸质书（不可以发声），还纸质书＋CD（可以发声）？ zz: pasterub — 2016-11-26 19:47
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 为什么在线词典都不能发声？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481741 ubuntu12.04 lts dict.cn ...... 网络上全部在线词典都是这样，点击喇叭图，都发不了声音！ zz: pasterub — 2016-11-26 20:01
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Goldendict发声问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481742 sudo apt-get install goldendict 终端输入上面命令，安装Goldendict。 英语电子词典，目录文件。（图1） 打开Goldendict，查英语单词，单词并没有发声的喇叭图标。（图2） 问题： 是英语电子词典的问题，它没有
<xingxing> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<xingxing> /http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<xingxing> 汗😓
<xingxing> whi myu
<xingxing> whoiam
 * NewBrash 
#ubuntu-cn 2016-11-27
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 坐到天上去 :     有个人很愚钝,每逢跟他的妻子回娘家饮宴,都被其他女婿欺负,让他坐在"下座"。他的妻子经常教导他,说要争取坐到高处的"上座"才好。    一次又逢家宴,把酒让座的时候,妻子老是用目光示意他"往高处坐"。他见庭前有张木梯,便急忙爬上去,妻子
<^k^>  ─> 又羞又急,怒目示意,他这回也发火了:    "难道叫我坐到天上去?" 
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • libflashplayer.so？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481744 ubuntu 12.04，播放网络视频，安装一个文件：libflashplayer.so 就可以了！ 为什么，文件安装了，播放视频还有问题？（图） zz: pasterub — 2016-11-27 10:31
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • synclient 设置失效的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481745 我的系统Ubuntu Kylin 16.04 LTS 想禁用系统默认的 三指点击为鼠标中键 采用synclient设置 synclient 部分默认设置如下 :~$ synclient -l ...... TapButton1 = 1 TapButton2 = 3 TapButton3 = 2 ...... 现在我想禁用
<^k^>  ─> 三指点击，采用命令synclient TapButton3=0 设置之后再看列表确实改变了 ...... TapButton1 = 1 TapB …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 菜鸟跪求帮助!!无线网卡启用报错```  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481746 系统:Ubuntu 16.04 lts 网卡型号:Realtek RTL8723BE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC 问题描述:装系统的时候错误码刷屏,而且安装完毕无法进入系统,尝试安装ArchLinux,发现一旦启用无线网卡,就
<^k^>  ─> 报错,所以想请教各位大神,是这块网卡有问题么? zz: liuvz11 — 2016-11-27 12:14
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 菜鸟跪求帮助!!无线网卡启用报错```  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481746 系统:Ubuntu 16.04 lts 网卡型号:Realtek RTL8723BE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC 问题描述:装系统的时候错误码刷屏,而且安装完毕无法进入系统 PCIe BUS Error: severity=Corrected, type=Physical Layer
<^k^>  ─> device [8006:9的5] errorstatus/mask=00000001/00000005 所以想请教各位大神,是这块网卡有问题么? zz: l …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 试图将root进行只读挂载，哪些文件夹工作时需要可写？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481747 我有个 ARM 开发板运行的 Linux ，配置好后，怕别人折腾坏系统，处于保护系统的目的，我编辑 fstab 将 root 进行只读挂载！（就算直接拔电源也不怕损
<^k^>  ─> 坏root文件系统了） 为了保证 /tmp 可以写入，/tmp 是用内存 tmpfs 挂载进来的！参数 mode=1777 …
<^k^> 新  华中校区 • 洛阳理工学院  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481748 么找到自己的学校， 来开头一帖 zz: bestucan — 2016-11-27 16:41
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: How优根~~~~~~~~~ : 这个事发生在本人中学的时候,时至今日,堪称一绝。那是节英语课,老师叫我们用"How……"造句,当时有"How are you,How do you do,等初中学的日常用语,可问题就出在当大家集思广益想答案的时候,只听后排一位仁兄一句"How优根~~~~~~~~~"（相信玩过'街霸'的朋友
<^k^>  ─> 都知道啥意思）立刻全班男生笑倒,女生及老师莫名地看着眼前这突如其来一幕晕菜中~~~
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 删除一个程序和它的安装方法有关吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481749 安装程序可以是下载的deb包、新立得软件管理器、软件中心或者apt-get install ABC 多种方法。那么如果要删除一个已经安装的程序是否都可以使用rm命令，无须考虑它 原
<^k^>  ─> 来安装的方法？怎么可以干净的删除一个程序？ zz: 男菜鸟 — 2016-11-27 19:32
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 自 2017 年 1 月 1 日起 Ubuntu 套件庫 apt 工具 將拒絕 基於 SHA1 的簽署  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481750 1. 將受影響版本 Ubuntu 16.04 / 16.10 / 17.04 及其 衍生版本 2. https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/SHA%E5%AE ... 4.E8.A7.A3 SHA-1的破解 3. https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/SHA%E5%AE ... 7%8F#S
<^k^>  ─> HA-2 SHA-2 (SHA-256，SHA-384和SHA-512) 4. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubunt ... 39552.html <br /
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助！！win10下光盘安装ubuntu14.04不能识别已有分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481752 菜鸟求助，求大神详细指导！！谢谢！！ 电脑自带ubuntu系统，后因需要被别人安装了win10，只剩win10系统。现需要在win10下光盘再安装ubuntu14.04系统， 结果出现错误：u
<^k^>  ─> buntu安装过程中不能识别出已有分区。 在看了论坛上相关攻略后，了解可能是因为磁盘存 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • VMware虚拟机安装Ubuntu 16.10后重启失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481753 各位大神请教下，虚拟机安装完成了，但是在最后重启的时候总是报“piix4_smbus: Host SMBus controller not enabled! ”，但是我的CPU和版本都是64位的，求解！！ zz: oniffer — 2016-11-27 21:31
<chip_> ---
<mayli> Test
<ubrl> mayli:点点点.  03:31
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-20
<Guest18568> help
<Guest18568> q
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-21
<Guest15898> anybody here?
<Guest15898> Hello?
<osvimer> @Guest18568  Don't ask to ask, just ask. Write your question directly, someone may help you.
<IhaveElixir> please talk english think's
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-22
<mumei> channel
<mayli> osvimer: may i ask a question?
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-23
<wkwing> 有没有人在 17.10 上用 fcitx-rime 的，只要一部署，就会直接退出
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-24
<hkneal> 4.0.2 安卓版,AndroIRC是一款可以在安卓手机上使用的IRC聊天应用程序,IRC是一种历史悠久的聊天室协议,现在大部分...
<hkneal> www.jb51.net/softs/210...  - 百度快照
<hkneal> IRC基本命令说明 - Ubuntu中文
<hkneal> 2015年7月7日 - 在irc中贴代码或者log,很容易因为大幅滚屏而造成其他聊天者的不悦,所以一般在 http://dpaste.com/ 中贴代码,然后把生成的网址贴在irc里 取自“http:/...
<hkneal> wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC...  - 百度快照
<hkneal> 参与Drupal社区-如何使用IRC聊天室 | Drupal Groups
<hkneal> 2013年4月9日 - freenode 是一个专门为开源软件项目、非盈利性组织及其相关社区提供IRC聊天室服务的站点。众多知名开源软件在此设立聊天频道(Channel)作为实时在线交...
<hkneal> https://groups.drupal.org/node...  - 百度快照
<hkneal> WineHQ - 在线聊天社区
<ubrl> hkneal:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<hkneal> 使用Firefox 或者其他支持 IRC 地址的浏览器,可以通过点击加入聊天:#winehq #crossover #winehackers #winehq-social为了使讨论更加专注和尽可能有效,在 IRC 提问之...
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 404 Not Found
<hkneal> https://www.winehq.org/irc  - 百度快照
<ubrl> ⇪ f: WineHQ - Live Community Chat
<hkneal> 奉上有趣的irc聊天频道的对话,逗你一乐-CSDN论坛
<hkneal> 4条回复 - 发帖时间: 2007年8月16日
<hkneal> 2007年8月16日 - 奉上有趣的irc聊天频道的对话,逗你一乐 [问题点数:0分] 收藏 showkingliu showkingliu 本版专家分:851 结帖率:11.32% #104052 (10547) <NES> lol <...
<hkneal> bbs.csdn.net/topics/19...  - 百度快照
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-25
 * zzhenry roy
<zzhenry> zhaoqiang: hi
<zzhenry> +i
<zzhenry> +i
<wangx> ok?
<zzhenry> wangx: ok
<zzhenry> wangx: sucdess
<zzhenry> wangx: success?
<wangx> ea
<zzhenry> wangx: success?qiang wudi
<zzhenry> 以后就这里聊天了
<wangx> youqu
<zzhenry> wangx: 以后就这里聊天了
<zzhenry> wangx: 怎么刷新用户列表啊
<wangx> no idea
<zzhenry> wangx: hah
 * changeWang 
<WangX> zzhenry  can you hear me?
<wangx> names
<zzhenry> wangx: r u here?
<zzhenry_>  /topic
<zzhenry_> zzhenry: hi
#ubuntu-cn 2017-11-26
<ali6681_> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-19
<rabbitear_sdf>  http://bluebox.securityrabbit.com:8000
<kk> 有人在吗？
<ubrl> kk:点点点.  00:30
<kk> 问个问题，不能访问路由器上的硬盘是什么问题，日志上是11月 19 23:39:55 kk-123 gvfsd-network[2141]: Couldn't create directory monitor on smb://x-gnome-default-workgroup/. Error: 后端不支持的操作
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-20
<rabbitear_sdf> 0008:ɯoɔ˙ʇᴉqqɐɹʎʇᴉɹuɔǝs˙xoqǝuןq//:dʇʇɥ <- best radio station
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-21
<dew_> exit
<pamir> 这个频道还有人吗？
<chinablue> 有人没？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-22
<cece> 看看还有人吗
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-24
<ethbolm> 有没有freenode老玩家，求助
<hceasy> 嗯...
<hceasy> 这会儿有人 ?
<No001> close
#ubuntu-cn 2018-11-25
<ethbolm>  求个老账号帮个忙，一包烟钱报答
#ubuntu-cn 2019-11-19
<deepin> APPimage究竟是怎么被打包出来的,有人知道吗
#ubuntu-cn 2019-11-20
<blackbear008> 有人在没？？
<blackbear008> ？？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-11-21
<whoareU> hi, everyone
<whoareU> do you know the linuxqq already have revived, when you boss is absent , to download it surreptitiously
<whoareU> 这个龟地方， 半年都没有人说句话，
<whoareU> quit
#ubuntu-cn 2019-11-22
<wbw> hey
